# Evolución del precio del Oro III



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues, seguimos en este nuevo hilo y que es continuación de los anteriores. La línea a seguir va a seguir siendo la misma, por tanto NO vais a observar "cambios", a no ser que se produzcan por pura "evolución"...

# JohnGalt: Te respondo aquí a la cuestión que me planteabas... En un escenario de Guerra Mundial, está claro que existirían amplias zonas geográficas que, teóricamente, quedarían fuera de la confrontación bélica directa y, quizás, sólo notarán efectos colaterales. 

Australia NO se libraría de un hipotético ataque nuclear o del "tipo" que fuera y sobre Nueva Zelanda tengo también serias dudas. Sin embargo, hay un sin fin de Islas interesantes en el Pacífico Sur: Kiribati, Micronesia, Nauru, Niue, Palau, Tokelau, Tuvalu... SÍ, te recuerdan a muchas monedas de Plata "Premium"... ¿No?

Luego, tenemos también varias Islas en el Sur del continente americano, frente a las costas argentinas y chilenas. 

Descarto amplias zonas de África, Asia y América del Sur, pero por los problemas propios que acontecen en las mismas y que se verían agravados en un hipotético Caos mundial derivado por una Guerra mundial.

# paketazo: Tienes un pensamiento "lógico" y eres más joven, por tanto es natural tu posición y, por si te sirve de algo, yo también pensaba como tú... pero con los años, desgraciadamente, uno se da cuenta de que los males de nuestro mundo NO tienen solución y ojalá me equivoque... Tampoco tiene porqué ser mañana, pero probablemente SÍ en un "pasado mañana" que esperemos quede aún lejano.

Y el "FINAL" puede llegar de muchas maneras... Y dejo esto como "muestra":

- History

SÍ, tienes razón, y en el anterior hilo ya comentaba que observaba que había fuertes compras de MPs por parte de los "pezqueñines" y los últimos datos que vamos conociendo parecen corroborarlo.

Y os dejo esto...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¡Ataque al #oro!

Saludos.

Edito: Para suplir la "dejadez" propia del Administrador, dejaré un enlace a la II parte de este hilo: www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/507061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii.html


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues, seguimos en este nuevo hilo y que es continuación de los anteriores. La línea a seguir va a seguir siendo la misma, por tanto NO vais a observar "cambios", a no ser que se produzcan por pura "evolución"...
> 
> # JohnGalt: Te respondo aquí a la cuestión que me planteabas... En un escenario de Guerra Mundial, está claro que existirían amplias zonas geográficas que, teóricamente, quedarían fuera de la confrontación bélica directa y, quizás, sólo notarán efectos colaterales.
> 
> ...



Cojo sitio en Hilo Mitico


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Jul 2015)

Venga animo y adelante, se aprende mucho por aquí...


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Jul 2015)

Seguiremos leyendo y aprendiendo de todos Vds.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2015)

Respondo ya en este nuevo hilo a *fff* sobre el oro numismático de colección.

Es interesante lo que comentas, tanto, que para llegar a entender lo que me quieres decir desde tu propia perspectiva, necesitaría años de experiencia y mucho trabajo de investigación y lectura. Precisaría entrar en foros especializados, y confrontar mi ignorancia con eruditos del tema que me abrieran los ojos mes tras mes.

Yo no voy a estar a la altura de convertirme en un coleccionista numismático de monedas de oro, ya que le tengo tanto respeto a ese mundo, que doy por echo que no es para mi por falta de tiempo.

Lo de la plata que comentas para colecciones, al ser más bajos sus precios, son más accesibles, pero si te soy sincero, hace unos meses miré por encima plata numismática de colección, de esas series que salen cada año en cecas que ni sabía que existían hasta que lo vi, y si el oro se me pone cuesta arriba, la plata creo que se multiplica por 50 en cuanto a variedad y dificultad a la hora de elegir lo que comprar, y ya no digamos si se buscan monedas viejas...creo que me saco antes la carrera de medicina (y esto no lo digo en broma), a llegar a dominar el tema numismático de colección.

Me quedaré pues con los soberanos, 2 rands, vrenelis, ... 

*Fernando* suelo ver siempre el vaso medio lleno, desde niño, y si las canas o falta de pelo no me cambian, supongo que moriré así, aun que la evolución a lo largo de una vida es constante de principio a fin...

Por lo demás, seguiré analizando esas compras minoristas a nivel europeo, creo que demuestran la diferencia entre metal contado y metal papel de un modo de "andar por casa", pero a mi de momento me vale.

Un saludo, y que este 3er hilo tenga el éxito de los 2 anteriores o más.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (30 Jul 2015)

Me apunto al hilo, gracias a los que aportáis.

30-7-2015

Oro : 32,22 €/gr
Plata : 0,44 €/gr
€/$ : 0,91


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ, tienes razón, y en el anterior hilo ya comentaba que observaba que había fuertes compras de MPs por parte de los "pezqueñines" y los últimos datos que vamos conociendo parecen corroborarlo.



Hola Fernando, gracias por abrir nuevo hilo, porque el otro me estaba dando problemas para acceder a la última página,

Un comentario a la parte que cito de tu post: ¿no crees que el hecho de que los pezqueñines estén comprando MPs pueda deberse a que estemos en una fase de "distribución" similar a las que se dan en la bolsa?


----------



## Pepe la rana (30 Jul 2015)

Cojo sitio, aunque ya no aporto mucho os continuo siguiendo.


----------



## plastic_age (30 Jul 2015)

[/COLOR]# plastic_age: Acabo de consultarlo y, de acuerdo a los datos de la Reserva Federal de St. Louis, a Diciembre de 2013 los Estados Unidos acumulaban una deuda de 59,4 BILLONES de Dólares, incluídos los 17 BILLONES de la deuda pública. Si a esto añades que en ese año 2013 se estimaba que la deuda mundial superaba los 240 BILLONES de Dólares...

En fin, que no sé cómo se las "maravillarán", pero "salida" NO la hay... Bueno, SÍ, dejarnos con el "taparrabos" y con "Suerte"...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Fernando, muchas gracias, no es lo mismo billones que cuatrillones, y muchas gracias por verificarlo, no quiero decir lo mucho que te debe este hilo que va por el III, no quisiera parecer un pelotas, pero todos estamos, supongo, muy contentos con tus aportaciones.
Cada día veo la cotización del oro, y veo que sigue lateral bajista, así que como cantaba Julio Iglesias "la vida sigue igual".


----------



## maragold (30 Jul 2015)

Pillo sitio!!!

Gracias por mantener el hilo, tocayo!


----------



## Dev-em (30 Jul 2015)

Tomo posiciones en hilo que deseo que sea tan seguido y valorado como los anteriores.

Sin animo de offtopic , ¿ Tiene algún sentido que mientras la bolsa china está en derrumbe controlado , a pesar de los intentos restauradores de su gobierno , lo más comentado y visto en los medios de comunicación generalistas sobre china sea ahora mismo el video de la escalera mecánica en la que muere atrapada una madre china mientras salva a su hijo ?.....

¿ Tendrá esto intención de lavado de cerebro o programación de la población para que cuando se piense en dicho país lo primero que se evoque sea el dichoso video de la escalera mecánica y no el derrumbe de sus bolsas ?.....

En tal caso , que sería, ¿ un intento de cortafuegos a nivel global?.....

Por favor , no digo que con un video lograsen algo , si no que podría ser una muestra de un plan más vasto.


Se acabo el offtopic y feliz hilo a todos.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jul 2015)

Pillo sitio y comento en primer lugar la aparición de una parte del avión desaparecido el año pasado, el vuelo mh370 que se dirigía a China desde Malasia. La parte del avión apareció en la isla de Reunión, Francia, Unión Europea y ya está de camino al país galo para ser identificada. 

Es un offtopic brutal pero ahí queda.


En otro orden; me vengo fijando últimamente en la burbuja de brokers que se está creando dirigida a particulares que en muchos casos tienen poco poder de inversión o apalancamiento. Esto creo que afecta y afectará en la volatilidad de los mercados.

Un placer participar en esta saga de hilos aunque sea esporádicamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# gonzalor: NO, puedo afirmar de forma rotunda que no se está dando el fenómeno que conocemos como "distribución" en las Bolsas. Mira, tanto paketazo como yo, nos estamos refiriendo a compras FÍSICAS de Oro y viendo el "panorama", pues deben ser "pezqueñines" como somos nosotros. Y si entramos en el "fondo" de la cuestión, los que compran Oro "físico" lo hacen con una perspectiva de largo plazo y, por tanto, la mayoría no pretende "especular", sino algo tan simple como sustraer "liquidez" a un Sistema que sólo crea desconfianza. Por otro lado, retomando tu pregunta, técnicamente tampoco existen las pautas que se dan en la "distribución".

# plastic_age: Gracias por los elogios, pero entiendo que son extensibles a todos los que colaboran en este hilo, por ejemplo tú mismo... Y, aunque soy un declarado "metalero", el Oro y los MPs en general son ahora mismo BAJISTAS, al menos en mí opinión y mirando los gráficos. Quizás, paketazo que entiende más que yo de AT pueda darnos su opinión al respecto.

Hay un punto que me gustaría destacar y es que en la cotización del Oro debemos tener muy en cuenta el par EUR/USD y, por tanto, PENSAR en Euros. Ahora mismo, la caída del Oro para un americano NO está siendo precisamente un "caramelo" por la fuerte apreciación del USD y, no obstante, allí están comprando masivamente monedas de Oro... Quizás, ello "cuadre" con la argumentación que le he dado a gonzalor. 

# Dev-em: Hay muchas cosas que deberían estar presentes en los informativos "oficiales" de este país y siguen "brillando" por su ausencia. Da lo mismo el "canal", porque el "formato" sigue siendo el mismo y adaptado a los distintos "colores" políticos...

En cualquier caso, Dev-em, lo que está sucediendo en China debiera estar de actualidad y da la sensación de que NO interesa... pero no sólo eso, sino muchas otras cosas. Luego, buscaré un artículo que leí hace poco y que enlaza bien con lo que ambos intentamos transmitir.

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

- SPDR Gold Trust (ETF), iShares Silver Trust (ETF): The Six Biggest Myths About Gold | ETF DAILY NEWS

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 18:59 ----------

# Dev-em: Ya lo tengo...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...cambios-para-una-mejor-reparticion-en-el-nom/

# Bocanegra: Ya lo he visto por la TV, pero la verdad es que NO tienen VERGÜENZA y se piensan que somos "gilipollas" (bueno, la mayoría "casi" lo es...). Se piensan que aparece parte del ala, tampoco tan "lejos" y ya está... Recordemos que esa zona se "peinó" con todos los medios tecnológicos disponibles y China dedicó muchos medios y tiempo a esa labor. Si consigo algo interesante ya os lo enlazaré.

Saludos.


----------



## carraca (30 Jul 2015)

Cojo sitio también en este fantástico hilo.

Aquí dejó el enlace del webinar que hicieron ayer en Rankia del coloquio sobre la situación macro, donde participaron Francisco Llinares, Unai Gaztelumendi, Claudio Vargas y Knownuthing.

Webinar: Situación macro dónde invertir: 
https://youtu.be/nEkp8EADGOE

Saludos y daros a todos las gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## fff (30 Jul 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Me quedaré pues con los soberanos, 2 rands, vrenelis, ...



Añade por lo menos los 20FF y las alfonsinas 

la numismatica te tiene que llamar, y si lo hace puede ser muy agradecida... aunque tambien muy cruel si se va sin mirar...


----------



## amador (30 Jul 2015)

Hola a todos:

Pongo este enlace para estrenar el hilo.

Gold has potential to plummet to $700: Strategist

Estos dicen que puede caer a $700 ... OMG !!!

Saludos y gracias Fernando por estar siempre ahí al "tajo".


----------



## SUEVO (30 Jul 2015)

Felicidades a todos los foreros que intervenís en uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja.info :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Quería aportar mi granito de arena hablando de una cuestión que no se suele mencionar en relación con el oro:
*
El oro chifla a las mujeres.*

Mucho se ha debatido sobre la importancia o no de este metal. Sobre su papel histórico indudable, sobre su dudoso rol en una economía tramposa como la actual. Pero muy poco sobre la atracción "mágica" que ejerce sobre la hembra humana, y no sólo, también sobre ciertos animales y pájaros que sienten una irresistible necesidad de esconder oro y otras cosas brillantes en sus madrigueras y nidos.

Yo soy un fanático metalero o y nunca he entendido cómo los "expertos" olvidan que las cualidades del oro (brillo, blandura, ductilidad, inoxibilidad, maleabilidad, conductibilidad, relativa abundancia... que lo facultan para casi cualquier uso mucho mejor que otros metales) también lo hacen la mejor de las materias para "brillar" socialmente, el adorno supremo para cualquier mujer que quiera llamar la atención. Y todos sabemos en este foro  que toda hembra compite con las demás en atraer la mirada de los hombres y en demostrar su elevado status a toda la comunidad.

Así que, mientras las mujeres, de forma instintiva y natural, "luchen" por conseguir al mejor "proveedor" y por obtener para su descendencia la mejor posición social... seguirán suspirando por tener llamativas joyas de oro. Ésto convierte al oro en un valor seguro por siempre.

Y yo, este verano, si continúa la bajadita... pues voy a pillar 4 hojitas de arce (con el permiso de mi familia, que veo muy factible).

Salud.


----------



## RenatoMato (30 Jul 2015)

SUEVO dijo:


> Felicidades a todos los foreros que intervenís en uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja.info :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Quería aportar mi granito de arena hablando de una cuestión que no se suele mencionar en relación con el oro:
> *
> ...




Es la teoría del valor de Putinrereloaded:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Caes en el mismo error de todos los odiadores del oro: pensar en masculino. Pero esto ya se te explicó cuaundo el oro estaba a 400. La otra mitad del planeta convierte la razón en un pasatiempo nuncafollista, craso error no contar con ellas en esto, *el valor del oro no está en otro sitio que en las entrepiernas* y ahi no hay neuronas que valgan.
> 
> ¿Cómo piensas que se va a romper el círculo vicioso? ¿Eliminando a ls mujeres del planeta o por medios mas sofisticados como implantarles un chip para que vomiten cuando vean algo brillante?
> 
> ...





GenEgoista dijo:


> Sirve al dimorfismo sexual... casi nada!
> 
> Para los hombres el oro es un "handicap" (una carga innecesaria). Buscarlo y extraerlo cuesta muchísimo tiempo y energía (minar o robar), lo cual solo queda al alcance de varones solventes y/o fuertes - los machos alfa. Los betas emplean todo su tiempo en su propia supervivencia y no se pueden permitir tal derroche.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, el comentario del conforero SUEVO NO tiene nada que ver con lo expuesto por ese individuo que utilizó esos dos nicks y alguno más... al menos en la "forma" y la "intención"...

A fin de cuentas, me ha recordado una frase: "La mujer y el oro, lo pueden todo." y que se refiere a dos poderosas fuerzas "universales": el dinero y la mujer.

Y ahora que NADIE malinterprete lo expresado y que es un simple apunte "cultural"... Añadiré, como "refuerzo", que en el Islam el Oro sólo puede ser utilizado por la mujer como adorno y NO así por el hombre.

En cualquier caso, en nuestros tiempos, el Oro como adorno en la mujer va muy asociado al llamado "estatus social", por tanto a la "cartera", siendo cada vez menor su adquisición en clases sociales con menos posibilidades. Además, hoy en día los gustos también van cambiando y muchas mujeres optan por adonarse de forma menos "tradicional"...

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (30 Jul 2015)

SUEVO dijo:


> Así que, mientras las mujeres, de forma instintiva y natural, "luchen" por conseguir al mejor "proveedor" y por obtener para su descendencia la mejor posición social... seguirán suspirando por tener llamativas joyas de oro. Ésto convierte al oro en un valor seguro por siempre.



El hombre utilitarista no entiende el significado que la mujer le da al oro, y por tanto lo desprecia como "piedra amarilla inútil", "reliquia bárbara" etc. Son pseudo-razonamientos que dejan fuera una variable que abarca al 50% de la población.

Sin embargo les es muy útil a las mujeres para *señalizara otras mujeres*, de forma infalsificable y reconocible en todo momento y lugar, quién es la hembra alfa tan genéticamente "apta" que rinde a los hombres más poderosos. 

Conseguir cantidades significativas de oro, por la cantidad de recursos energéticos que implica, es *desventajoso* para quienes no tienen cubiertas sus necesidades básicas. Por ello el varón que se lo permite emite la señal de "estar sobrado" de todo. Es un "hándicap" de libro y el instinto femenino hace milenios que lo descubrió y se sirve de él para seleccionar parejas reproductivas.

Sin este servicio que presta a la mujer, el oro no valdría nada.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Principio_del_handicap

_El principio del handicap sugiere que esas señales deben conllevar un coste para el portador, pues tales señales consisten en alguna característica que no puede ser afrontada por otros individuos. Por ejemplo, en el caso de la selección sexual, la teoría sugiere que los individuos con gran eficacia biológica muestran este estatus mediante un comportamiento desventajoso o una constitución física que merma sus cualidades en otros terrenos. L_​


fernandojcg dijo:


> Además, hoy en día los gustos también van cambiando y muchas mujeres optan por adonarse de forma menos "tradicional"...



Las mujeres pobres "han cambiado gustos" porque no les queda mas remedio (hasta que alguien les regale oro ) y también las que no pueden acceder a hombres ricos por su escaso "sex appeal".

A la fuerza ahorcan.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2015)

amador dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Pongo este enlace para estrenar el hilo.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que se puede ir a 700$, y una vez en 700$ habrá analistas "cojonudos" que digan que se irá a 400$, y luego 300$ etc.

Ahora alejémonos del ajetreo mundano de las cotizaciones, y centrémonos en la estadística y la sociología...

Situémonos, oro a 1700$ Oz, todos los medios hacen eco del potencial del rubio metal, muchos especialistas en la materia aconsejan comprar oro, se irá fácilmente por encima de los 3000$ en pocos meses.

Las tiendas de compro oro proliferan por todas partes, en el periódico local casi en cada página aparecen anuncios "compro oro al mejor precio"..."tráiganos sus joyas viejas"

Pasan los meses, nuevo contexto actual: El oro cae en picado, el oro deja de ser atractivo para los inversores. A largo plazo el oro se irá a los 700$...el oro es una inversión improductiva...venda ahora antes de que sea demasiado tarde...etc...etc...etc.

Nunca hagáis demasiado caso a los "especialistas" de los mercados, yo mismo me he pasado años tratando de entenderlos (evidentemente no soy ningún genio), y os diré algo que todos podéis entender: Muy pocos analistas aciertan en sus predicciones, y si alguno acierta, antes se habrá equivocado 10 veces...acaso pensáis que si un analista fuera tan bueno como se presupone en sus artículos, necesitaría cobrar por vender su "teórico conocimiento de los mercados"...*no le haría falta, pues de ser tan bueno, ya sería más que rico para no perder el tiempo en esas pequeñeces de artículos*

En la última etapa de mi carrara bursátil, solía hacer lo contrario de lo que intuía en mercado que sucedería (los medios especializados, prensa de masas etc.), y no por cabezonería, si no por simple análisis técnico.

Me decía antes *Fernando* que técnicamente hacia dónde va el oro...pues técnicamente a corto plazo está lateral con un ápice bajista...a medio plazo (1-5 años), está bajista, y a muy largo plazo, está lateral alcista ajustando la inflación (esto último es un sueño platónico, pues es casi imposible ajustar la inflación a precios de algo a muy largo plazo, sin datos reales de la verdadera inflación existente en épocas pasadas)...usan parámetros como el precio del trigo, de un acre de tierra etc...pero eso es tan relativo como el lugar dónde se tome ese precio, o la persona que compra o venda...para mi personalmente no es válido.

A día de hoy, ahora mismo, el oro debe un rebote técnico como mínimo, y intuyo que quizá haya algo más, ya os lo dije hace unos días con el oro a 1100$ Oz, y sigo en mis trece, en gráficas semanales, está en la parte baja del canal, y de momento mientras no se rompa, para mi vale.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por aportar y leer. El conocimiento está en compartir lo que cada uno sabe o cree saber, y contrastarlo con lo que saben o creen saber todos los demás.

Edito para decir que al menos en mi caso, a mi mujer se la pela el oro, pero los diamantes...nos ha jodido, esos si que le tiran (pobre de ella, eligió mal al casarse) )


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Paso de comentar sobre algunas tonterías que he leído relativas a ciertas "connotaciones" con el Oro y el que quiera seguir por ese camino ya tiene la "prensa del corazón"...

# paketazo: Te veo bastante seguro, perooooo... tengo serias dudas. Me explico: desde que llegastes al hilo sabes que SIEMPRE he manejado como objetivo bajista los entornos de los $1000, con un posible filtro hasta los $978... Y prácticamente creo que ya estamos en el "precio objetivo" que marcó Goldman Sachs, es decir los $1050. ¿Aguantará entre el precio actual y vamos a decir esos $978? Hasta hace poco creía que SÍ, pero si no sucede algo "raro" que revierta la situación es para ponerse a "pensar"...

Si entramos en un escenario económico deflacionista, por tanto recesivo, de una intensidad probablemente elevada, las Materias Primas deberían notarlo y mucho. Si añadimos a esto la manipulación monetaria de los Bancos Centrales, pues como que no "pinta" muy bien para los MPs... En fin, es una simple "reflexión" que lanzo al aire y es que he estado mirando los precios de las Materias Primas en los últimos 3 años y el panorama NO puede ser más desolador:

- Oro: -32,46%
- Plata: -47,32%
- Cobre: -30,44%
- Petróleo Brent: -49,20%
- Maíz EE.UU.: -53,94%
- Trigo EE.UU.: -44,28%

Lo que decía, si no estamos ya dentro de la "Tormenta" poco falta... Y desde luego estos datos no "casan" nada bien con los datos de "crecimiento" que se están dando aquí y allá...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2015)

*Fernando* no puedo negar ese escenario, está tan cerca, que podría ser plausible.

En análisis técnico hay una frase para eso que se denomina "pasarse de frenada", esas pasadas de frenada, se usan muy a menudo en derivados para "robar carteras", por ejemplo los osciladores marcas un hipotético stop de venta en un precio de 2000 puntos del S&P, pues la pasada de frenada seguro buscará los 1950 puntos para asegurarse de que nadie queda sin que le salte su stop antes de retomar el escenario contrario.

En el oro yo barajo la zona de 1040/1070 $ Oz por la base del canal semanal, (mañana miraré de nuevo mis líneas y os lo pondré, pues hablo de memoria), si se pierden esas cotas, pues el escenario cambiaría, tendría que meter algunos osciladores para ver que "coño" falla y hasta dónde se podría profundizar en la bajada actual (hablo de esta bajada), si rebotase a la de ya, el escenario seguiría vigente, si pierde esas cotas, habría que barajar un nuevo escenario.

Me da mucha rabia que los gráficos del oro se basen en el oro papel a la hora de añadir el volumen, por eso muchos gráficos, ya no lo añaden, pues es absurdo, y que sepáis, que el volumen en un gráfico es como una letra vocal en una palabra, sin él, nos falta un parámetro fundamental. Y hoy por hoy, es imposible saber el volumen de oro físico que se mueve en tiempo real (por desgracia), y eso lastra cualquier gráfico del oro que os quieran meter, incluso los que yo mismo comento.

Buscar un suelo de mercado sin volumen es muy complicado, y en el oro por lo tanto lo es...no obstante seguiremos intentándolo.

Por otro lado, ojo al €/$ por debajo de 1,07 , pues es otro factor que puede influirnos muy de lleno en nuestros deseos.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Mis $978 son el equivalente a esa "pasada de frenada"... Nada de AT, pura "Psicología" de cuando andaba por los mercados.

Tienes toda la razón en que pocos análisis con fundamento se pueden hacer sin conocer el "Volumen" y que es necesario para analizar algo con cierta seguridad. Por eso mismo, tampoco podemos analizar la "distribución"... Otra cosa, es el volumen "físico" que se mueve a través de las ventas de las Mint y de las que, de tanto en tanto, informamos por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## libertari (30 Jul 2015)

En este articulo de cnn hablan de que podría llegar a los 350 $

Prepare for gold prices to plunge...as low as $350
Gold's big plunge may have only just begun.
A prominent gold forecaster predicts the yellow metal will drop to a mere $350 an ounce, a level unseen since 2003. It's dramatically lower than what most experts are currently calling for.

Prepare for gold prices to plunge...as low as $350 - Jul. 30, 2015


----------



## RenatoMato (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Paso de comentar sobre algunas tonterías que he leído relativas a ciertas "connotaciones" con el Oro y el que quiera seguir por ese camino ya tiene la "prensa del corazón"...



Para descalificar no pasas de comentar, hipócrita. De las 30 tonterías diarias que escribes tampoco yo voy a comentar.

En fin, burlarse estúpidamente de la obvia y estrecha relación entre sexo y oro es no tener ni zorra idea de los imperativos biológicos (genéticos) que determinan que el oro sea un "valor universal" independiente de los imperativos culturales (meméticos).

En cuanto al precio del oro, hasta que llegue el "Minsky moment", que llegará, no se descubrirá.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Bocanegra: Ya lo he visto por la TV, pero la verdad es que NO tienen VERGÜENZA y se piensan que somos "gilipollas" (bueno, la mayoría "casi" lo es...). Se piensan que aparece parte del ala, tampoco tan "lejos" y ya está... Recordemos que esa zona se "peinó" con todos los medios tecnológicos disponibles y China dedicó muchos medios y tiempo a esa labor. Si consigo algo interesante ya os lo enlazaré.
> 
> Saludos.



Lo más interesante del tema a mi parecer es que ha entrado otro actor a la función a aparecer la pieza en territorio de la Unión Europea, territorio francés concretamente, ahora mismo la pieza ya ha sido enviada a Toulouse. Hasta ahora los actores eran Malasia, China, Australia y EEUU. Lo cierto "por lo que cuentan" es que la pieza pertenece a un Boeing 777 y las corrientes la pueden haber arrastrado hacia la costa de San Andrés en la Isla de Reunión.
Bueno, seguiremos comentando la jugada sin querer parecer pesado.

En cuanto al tema del oro y las mujeres he visto como algunas lo despreciaban en favor de algún colgante de cuero y acero, eso si, a precio casi del oro por llevar la firma de fulanito de tal. Cosas veredes. 

En cuanto a lo que comenta paketazo sobre la saturación de noticias en uno u otro sentido, en este caso el del oro, decir que siempre ha sido así, es el "marketing" que se le hace a los intereses de los que mandan y por lo tanto el que consiga diferenciarlo de entre toda la paja llevará una gran ventaja en cualquier aspecto de la vida. Estando en este foro el ejemplo lo tenemos con los pepitos y sus inversiones en ladrillos. ::

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2015)

JA,JA,JA... "No ofende quien quiere, sino quien puede."

# libertari: Te agradezco el aporte, ya que siempre es interesante conocer otros puntos de vista, pero el artículo es bastante pésimo. Ya no entro en la barbaridad de los $350, pero decir incluso que los $825 son un "precio razonable" roza lo "paranormal" y es que eso está por debajo de los costes de extracción...

Y dejo esto...

- After Greece, everyone will want a Plan B to leave the euro - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> pero decir incluso que los $825 son un "precio razonable" roza lo "paranormal" y es que eso está por debajo de los costes de extracción...



El "oro nuevo" minado cada año *representa el 1.62%* del oro ya extraido, por tanto el stock es prácticamente constante y el coste de extracción importa un cojón. Y sin haberlo pensado me ha salido un pareado.

Tontería no. 31 de hoy, estás sembrao.


----------



## Æmilius (31 Jul 2015)

Pillo sitio y vuelvo a agradecer a los foreros que comparten su sabiduría financiera.


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> El "oro nuevo" minado cada año *representa el 1.62%* del oro ya extraido, por tanto el stock es prácticamente constante y el coste de extracción importa un cojón. Y sin haberlo pensado me ha salido un pareado.
> 
> Tontería no. 31 de hoy, estás sembrao.




es verdad que el stock es "prácticamente" constante en el mundo , eso esta claro , pero lo extraído importa y mucho . supongamos que se extrae ese 2% anual , que yo no lo se , del 98 restante , una parte muy importante debe estar atesorado por diferentes manos , particulares ,bancos centrales,,,,, digamos un 80? 85%? por tanto , ese stock en movimiento ya es mucho mas pequeño , y respecto al extraído cada año ya no es tan insignificante. eso debe ser importante tener en cuenta no ? digo yo.

saludos y buenos días


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2015)

Hola, timi: Si es de "cajón"... pero este tipo ha venido aquí a incordiar, aunque es posible que sea el mismo al que se le expulsó del foro cuando utilizaba otros nicks y éste parece que va por el mismo camino... En cualquier caso, ya le he comunicado a la administración de este foro la "anomalía". Total, dedico mucho de mi tiempo en llevar un hilo más o menos tranquilo y limpio, para que se presente un "cualquiera" que pretenda ensuciarlo a las primeras de cambio. Por tanto, cualquier salida de tono que pueda tener, agradeceré que sea reportada.

Y dejo esto que me ha resultado sumamente interesante...

- Morgan Stanley: "El mercado petrolero se enfrenta a un colapso inminente"

Saludos.


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2015)

lo he puesto en otro sitio del foro , pero no se donde ponerlo , es un off topic total , pero es por si alguno de aquí lo sabe

soy antiguo cliente de barclays , ahora de la Caixa
hace 1-2 meses cree cuenta en ing , hice algunos movimientos de parte de la pasta y MILAGRO

ayer me llaman para decirme que me ha tocado un iphone6 , nunca me he inscrito en el sorteo ,,,,,

https://portal.lacaixa.es/caixamovil/caixamovilstore/baseslegalesiphone6_es.html

me comentan que tendré que pagar el 21% del valor del móvil en concepto de retención ,,, alguien sabe si es así ?

jejeje me ha tocado sin participar en el sorteo.


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2015)

Sacadas unas cuantas líneas semanales en el oro, la cosa está tan ajustada que mete miedo.

Sabéis que trato de ser imparcial a pesar de ser poseedor de metal, y esta imparcialidad me lleva a ser claro: *si se pierden los 1070$ Oz, pinta muy mal*, esto no quiere decir que no haya una "derrapada a las cotas de 1050$ o 1040$", sin embargo quién quiera comprar oro para el corto plazo, u oro papel para especular, debe esperar o ponerse corto por debajo de 1070$ Oz.

A pesar de existir ahora mismo una importante sobreventa, no implica giro inminente, aun que podría ser, en el pasado por cotas con esta sobreventa el metal recuperó salvo en una ocasión (Julio 2013), dónde la sobreventa llevo a extremos increíbles RSI 20 en semanal.

El oscilador estocástico lento 13 9, muestra un alejamiento de líneas, pero con pendiente negativa y cerca de 15, esto indica que se acerca un posible rebote, veremos a ver...

 

Por lo demás, ni doy ni quito razón, pues esta ciencia dista mucho de ser exacta, eso sí, ojo a los 1070$ Oz, que ya están ahí al ladito, y quieren tumbarlos a la de ya.


----------



## timi (31 Jul 2015)

Paketazo , abusando de tu sabiduría , seria posible unas líneas sobre la plata?
sin problema si tardas unos días

gracias por tu tiempo y por los aportes de gran importancia.


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2015)

Una cuña preciosa, solo con un problema, que si se pierden estas cotas, se va al carajo.

Os dais cuenta que oro y plata están jugando a lo mismo, una zona clave que de perderla saltarán stops que la bajarán entre un 5% y un 10% más abajo.

La plata está preciosa para intentarlo con algo, *Timi*, este gráfico me ayuda a ver que están jugando a lo mismo con ambos metales.

Si acaso la plata no está tan sobrevendida como el oro, y eso indica que puede haber un suelo más claro en ella que en el oro, que podría perforar con mayor facilidad, o sea, que me parece más segura ahora mismo la plata.

Un saludo, y repito que la plata está en suelo, si lo pierde habría que buscar muy atrás para ver el siguiente escalón. A ver por dónde la sacan.


----------



## rodion (31 Jul 2015)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico. 

Como forero en la sombra (mucho leer y poco escribir) dar las gracias a los que manteneis este hilo y aportais conocimientos muy valiosos. Tengo la fortuna de seguir este hilo desde el capítulo II, así como el oficial del oro y tengo que decir que no había visto antes que funcionaran tan bien, las discusiones son abiertamente aceptadas siempre que sean con fundamento, así que mejor no entrar en las tonterías de aquellos que vienen a ensuciar el hilo ahora que fernando lo ha dejado bastante limpio. (4 páginas 2 ignores, mano de santo hoyga!)

Dado que no puedo aportar nada a la discusión de verdad (espero poder hacerlo algún día) me limito a mantener el silencio en clase para poder escuchar a los profesores.

Gracias otra vez a los que haceis esto grande.


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Jul 2015)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.

Momentos críticos para el oro y la plata, a ver qué pasa.


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Jul 2015)

Respecto a las monedas con premium 
¿cuál es el caso más bestia de revalorización que conocéis?

Contad alguna anécdota


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Jul 2015)

da igual...seguiremos pillando vil metal...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cegador: No sabría responderte a la pregunta que formulas. He visto bastantes cosas al respecto e incluso yo mismo he comprado monedas a unos precios considerados "desorbitados" dentro del Premium pero la verdad es que no sigo mucho ese mercado en el aspecto por el que muestras interés. SÍ lo hago en la moneda histórica y ahí es donde se ven auténticas "barbaridades". Quizás, el conforero fff pueda atender tu petición y él está más puesto que yo en el tema, al igual que asqueado, makokillo...

# paketazo: Ayer hacia una "reflexión" y ya ves que no anda muy desencaminada... Hoy el Oro ha llegado a estar en los $1079,30 y la Plata en los $14,510. Ahora están recuperando un poco, pero no soy nada "optimista" en el medio plazo. Y a corto doy por descontado que veremos los $1050 de Goldman Sachs y, quizás, más abajo...

La experiencia, paketazo, me dice que si el Oro cae bastante más, la Plata le seguirá y hasta es posible que amplifique el movimiento. Ten en cuenta que si nos adentramos en una fase deflacionaria, no será necesaria tanta Plata para atender la demanda y si los costes de extracción no compensan, pues se acabará extrayendo menos. Fijate en que en los sectores minero y petrolero se están produciendo despidos masivos.

Y dejo esto y que apunta en la misma direccción...

- OTRO EXPERTO SE AÃ‘ADE AL CORO QUE ADVIERTE DE UN POSIBLE COLAPSO FINANCIERO INMINENTE | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 14:08 ----------

# El hombre dubitativo: PACIENCIA... Es posible que se puedan dar mejores precios.

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

timi dijo:


> es verdad que el stock es "prácticamente" constante en el mundo , eso esta claro , pero lo extraído importa y mucho . supongamos que se extrae ese 2% anual , que yo no lo se , del 98 restante , una parte muy importante debe estar atesorado por diferentes manos , particulares ,bancos centrales,,,,, digamos un 80? 85%? por tanto , ese stock en movimiento ya es mucho mas pequeño , y respecto al extraído cada año ya no es tan insignificante. eso debe ser importante tener en cuenta no ? digo yo.



Lo extraido es poco respecto al total y va a parar en su totalidad a *bancos centrales* que compran en origen a *precios pactados* (hedging), por tanto es como si ya estuviese atesorado y no cambia la situación del mercado.

Al engreido que se cree el dueño del hilo (un "ejperto himbersor" pillado en deuda subordinada de Bankia ver aquí y aquí ) no le diré nada porque ya tiene bastante con cocerse en la salsa de las arcadas que le suscito - a mucha honra - igual que otros ignorantes presuntuosos que circulan por burbuja.



paketazo dijo:


> Sabéis que trato de ser imparcial a pesar de ser poseedor de metal, y esta imparcialidad me lleva a ser claro: *si se pierden los 1070$ Oz, pinta muy mal*



No olvides que Junio y Julio son tradicionalmente los peores meses para el oro:





Está claro que el dólar está en guerra con el oro para mantener su hegemonía.

EEUU está haciendo esfuerzos sobrehumanos para presentar a su divisa como más apetecible que otras, incluido el oro, incluso si esa "apeticibilidad" se consigue por la fuerza de las armas o la imposición de tratados comerciales "amistosos".

Últimamente EEUU ha apretado tanto las clavijas que se ve a las claras quién manda realmente en la Eurozona. Se han caido las máscaras. EEUU acaba de matar el europeismo lo cual está dando aire a los nacionalismos. Esto es malo para EEUU porque el euro es un "dólar disfrazado".

Veo a un luchador envejecido, debilitado y desesperado al que aún le queda adrenalina para ganar un par de asaltos pero que no se mantendrá en pie hasta el final del combate. Sus contrincantes menos desgastados le esquivan con clara intención de dejarle dar golpes al aire y agotarle.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2015)

No hacía falta irse tan lejos... En varios hilos SIEMPRE he dicho que tenía Deuda Subordinada de Bancaja, luego Bankia, como he podido tenerla de otras empresas. Y, lo lamento por algunos HdP que desean el mal ajeno, pero recuperé en su momento todo mí dinero.

En cuanto a Desgobierno aquella intervención fue tipo "test" y, más tarde, pasé a colaborar activamente en el foro que surgió del mismo.

Y respecto a las arcadas, efectivamente, eso suele suceder cuando algo produce ASCO y no hace falta ser más explícito... Por cierto, emplazo desde ya a los Moderadores para que impidan que se siga ensuciando el hilo o éste se acaba.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

Realmente tu vida nos la suda.

Lo que da veradero asco es que un falso "ejperto" se vanaglorie de sus "vastos conocimientos" cuando en realidad está tan verde que ha caido de cabeza en la *trampa financiera mas burda* de la que se había avisado 200.000 veces en el *hilo oficial del Oro* del que tuvo que salir corriendo.

Ahora vas de gurú intentando joder a todo el que te hace algo de sombra. Abre tu blog y quítate esa mala sangre que te va a dar algo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Jul 2015)

al ignore...


----------



## alicate (31 Jul 2015)

Abre tu un hilo con tus movidas y deja de ensuciar este so fantasma.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

Un hombre se pasa seis meses bateando los ríos helados de Escocia para crear un anillo de compromiso único para su prometida.

*Escocés regala anillo de bodas único de oro bateado en los ríos*

_"...Man spends six months panning for precious metal in freezing Scottish rivers to create unique engagement ring for fiancee"_​
*Principio de hándicap* en marcha y lección a los engreidos que creen que le valor del oro viene del viento.

Para el varón, el oro es un "proxy" del órgano reproductor femenino. Para la mujer es la prueba infalsificable de que un varón la considera la mejor inversión genética. En esto radica el valor del vil metal.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2015)

Es que mí vida sólo me importa a mí y a los míos... No a cualquier payaso que pueda pasar por aquí.

Si tengo "vastos conocimientos", soy "experto" o no, etc. eso lo deben valorar los asiduos al hilo, pero en lo personal SÍ que considero que tengo de los primeros y para NADA me considero lo segundo. Otra cosa es que uno cuente sus "experiencias", incluidas aquellas que salieron mal.

Del Hilo Oficial del Oro me fui yo de forma muy DIGNA, de la misma manera que del de la Plata, pero en ningún momento me sentí molesto con la mayor parte de la gente de allí. Simplemente, como soy dueño de mi tiempo, decidí que mis colaboraciones se unificarán en un solo hilo. 

Yo no me considero ningún "gurú" y tampoco creo en ellos, así que... Desde luego, tú eres muy INSIGNIFICANTE para hacerme "sombra" a mí. Eres el clásico tipejo propio de este foro que intenta ensuciar y no aportar NADA. 

En fin, lo dicho: espero que los Moderadores tomen cartas en el asunto y sino ya saben lo que hay...


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

Está que se sube por las paredes :XX: Las verdades duelen, eh?

Vive y deja vivir, engreido. Posteas sin parar en cinco foros a la vez ... "los tuyos" dices? si estás mas solo que un perro abandonado, de ahí que pases todo el día colgado de interné.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2015)

¿Cinco? Falso y Mentiroso es ser muy generoso contigo... En fin, espero que seas lo suficientemente reportado para que no aparezcas más por aquí.

Y a los habituales decirles que lamento el "espectáculo", pero a este INDESEABLE no le doy más "chance", así que hoy me retiro y espero a ver qué decisión toman desde la Moderación.


----------



## currigrino (31 Jul 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Está que se sube por las paredes :XX: Las verdades duelen, eh?
> 
> Vive y deja vivir, engreido. Posteas sin parar en cinco foros a la vez ... "los tuyos" dices? si estás mas solo que un perro abandonado, de ahí que pases todo el día colgado de interné.



Otro para el ignore.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> no le doy más "chance".



¿Pero tú qué tienes que dar a nadie, anciano engreido? Lo que tienes es una enfermedad. Aprende a respetar las opiniones de los demás.


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 Jul 2015)

No importa que sea viernes, con una temperatura primaveral cojonuda, comienzo de vacaciones, los MP a precios interesantes... que siempre llega algún gilipollas que termina jodiéndote el día.

Renato ¿no tienes nada mejor que hacer que venir a joder el hilo? ¿Persiguiendo a usuarios por temas que no vienen al caso?


----------



## Bocanegra (31 Jul 2015)

El oro a 350?...un poco exagerado, no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...or-gold-prices-to-plunge-as-low-as-350-a.html

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 16:53 ----------

Tienen el suficiente poder para manipular un precio de esa manera?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Jul 2015)

"Western Central Banks Have Set Us Up; You'll Hear The Printing Presses From Mars" | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 16:56 ----------






mirad qué bonita gráfica.

Pd: sobre lo de los 350dólares... Acabo de leer por ahí a reymidas que en la india crecen un 55% las importaciones de joyería en oro debido a la caída de precios. 
A 350 dólares.... Deja volar la imaginación


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> El oro a 350?...un poco exagerado, no?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...or-gold-prices-to-plunge-as-low-as-350-a.html
> 
> ...



No tienen oro suficiente para satisfacer la demanda salvaje a esos precios (a menos que todas las divisas se hundan frente al dólar).

Es CNN al fin y al cabo.


----------



## CaraCortada (31 Jul 2015)

Renato acaba de estrenar mi lista de ignorados y ha de saber que es el primero en mis 8 años en este foro.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Renato acaba de estrenar mi lista de ignorados y ha de saber que es el primero en mis *8 años* en este foro.



"Fecha de Ingreso: 04-marzo-2010"​
::

Lo acólitos del engreido tienen problemas con la aritmética básica.


----------



## karlilatúnya (31 Jul 2015)

Renato estás reportado por insultos y ensuciar el hilo,te lo mereces


----------



## conde84 (31 Jul 2015)

Reportado por mi parte tambien por venir a joder unos de los mejores hilos del foro,puedes opinar todo el mundo lo hace y es bien recibido, pero no entiendo estos ataques personales totalmente gratuitos hacia Fernando.

Ahora llamanos lo que quieras.


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

conde84 dijo:


> no entiendo estos ataques personales totalmente gratuitos hacia Fernando.



Respondo a su andanada descalificaciones gratuitas a mis comentarios sobre cómo el oro extrae su valor intrínseco y universal de la *sexualidad humana*, descalificaciones que ni vas a querer ver ni te van a interesar.

Como carece de teoría al respecto, mi análisis le ha hecho sentirse "en la sombra" porque se considera el "patriarca" del hilo con la última palabra en todo, al más puro estilo gitano. Ha reaccionado como tal.

Si piensa que me puede chulear e irse de rositas se va a enterar. Bueno, se está enterando ya.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (31 Jul 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> "Western Central Banks Have Set Us Up; You'll Hear The Printing Presses From Mars" | Zero Hedge
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 16:56 ----------
> 
> ...



Zero hedge tiene la credibilidad de ZP y Rajao juntos, nula. Así pues...otra historieta más. Prefiero la de Reus. Gracias


----------



## RenatoMato (31 Jul 2015)

SEQUAMUR Crucem dijo:


> Zero hedge tiene la credibilidad de ZP y Rajao juntos, nula.



Quién la tiene? CNN?

Si hubiese una fuente de "pitonisos" que aciertan en todo ya la conoceríamos todos, no te parece?


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2015)

El oro por enésima vez estos días se acerca a la zona de peligro y rebota para alejarse tímidamente de ella.

Si el cántaro va demasiado a la fuente se romperá.

En el escenario actual que podría suceder y según esas gráficas que os puse, precisamos un rebote hasta la zona de 1200$ Oz al menos para poder seguir pensando en un cambio de tendencia próximo (6 meses a 1 año vista)

Los 1070/1040...sobre todo 1070$ Oz son un muro al borde de un precipicio, si se rompe o salta, puede pasar "de todo", a la baja para el oro.

No me cuadraría este último escenario, no olvidemos que los máximos de 1900$ Oz están ya a un lejano 40 y pico % de las cotas actuales. Se dice pronto, pero es una bajada de narices, ya que el rebote para regresar allá arriba debería ser de un 70%

para la plata todo esto más exagerado evidentemente.

La semana próxima veremos si nos alejamos de los 1070$ y podemos percutir al alza los 1100$, podría suponer esto último un revulsivo a corto plazo para el oro, que ahora mismo está machacado por todos lados.

Un saludo , y haya paz. Faltando al respeto los unos a los otros, entended que perdemos todos, pues tras cada "supuesto" idiota bocazas, puede haber un "potencial" genio, y es una pena perderlos...a los genios me refiero. Así que por lo que a mi respecta, si en adelante no se vuelve a faltar al respeto a nadie olvidaría los anteriores posts (todos sabemos cuales), carentes de demasiado valor para nadie.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Jul 2015)

116 a 1... No se si está en récord de apalancamiento oz oro vs papel... O casi.


----------



## libertari (31 Jul 2015)

Gold Bullion Demand Surges - Perth Mint and U.S. Mint Cannot Meet Demand

Perth Mint sees surge in demand and cannot keep up with demand
- “Our biggest restriction is the amount of unrefined gold we’re getting in from producers”
- Very high demand for Perth Mint coins, bars coming from Asia, U.S. and Europe
- U.S. Mint sees highest sales of gold coins in over 2 years
- U.S. Mint restrictions on silver coins due to very high demand
- Gold sentiment has moved from despondency to depression (see chart)
- Current negative sentiment despite strong demand is good contrarian indicator

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ges-perth-mint-and-us-mint-cannot-meet-demand


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (1 Ago 2015)

_Si piensa que me puede chulear e irse de rositas se va a enterar. Bueno, se está enterando ya_.[/QUOTE]


RenatoMato nos recuerda a aquel editorialista del ABC que en la época de Franco solía exclamar antes de escribir una dura soflama contra la URSS: ”se va enterar el Kremlin”.

Si RenatoMato se cree estar a la altura de Fernando, un Fernando que se ha ganado nuestro respeto y consideración por la sensata pulcritud de sus intervenciones...
Entonces es que ni siquiera se respeta a sí mismo.
Porque si lo hiciera, se daría cuenta de que exterioriza su propia miseria moral.


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2015)

haya paz .... que aquí el único que es polémico soy yo 

dejo esto

oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: 7 "Saves" in 7 Months: A Market Going Nowhere Fast

y buenos dias


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - ¡Boca abajo!

- Vozpópuli - La inevitable esquizofrenia alemana

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2015)

Hola,

el ultimo dia del hilo II deje un enlace a un articulo sobre los motivos por los que estamos en una situacion similar a la de la Guerra Fria en cuanto a un conflicto nuclear se refiere. Es un articulo largo, asi que he decidido dejaros una sintesis a continuacion porque creo que merece la pena y hay multitud de links interesantes a otros articulos y documentos:

a) Putin ha declarado en algunas ocasiones que el uso de armas nucleares puede ser utilizado si ven amenazada su soberania en algunas de estas zonas geograficas: Balcanes (Letonia, Lituania, Estonia), Ucrania y Crimea.

b) Parece que se ha instaurado una idea o doctrina peligrosa en Rusia: consideran que ante la expansion de la OTAN y el riesgo soberano que esto les supone, es posible library una guerra y ganarla utilizando armas nucleares de forma limitada. Piensan que en caso de amenaza extrema (uno de los puntos es que parece que la linea que define esa amenza extrema no esta clara, lo cual es un peligro mayor) podrian hacer detonar una carga nuclear de baja potencia. Diferentes analistas, dentro del articulo, apuntan a alguna ciudad de los balcanes en caso de que eso sucediese.

c) Esta doctrina se basa en el credo de que una vez lanzada, no habria una escalada mayor (algo muy discutible), jugando con la "posibilidad" de que los paises europeos, ante esa situacion, desistan y presionen para no continuar el conflicto. Es jugar al filo de la navaja. Es decir, la estrategia de Putin pareciera, que llegado el momento, pasaria por crear tensiones y disenso en el seno de la OTAN, lo que la debilitaria definitvamente como organizacion, y podria suponer una nueva situacion geo-politica especialmente con Rusia y paises limitrofes.

Si lo imprimis son 88 paginas, asi que esto es un sintesis muy sintesis. Analistas como Buzhinsky, miembros del Ministerio de Defensa ruso como Sokov e incluso el influyente (?) Lukyanov comentan esta situacion. Al final el articulo es bastante neutro y concluye que en realidad las posibilidades son bajas, pero que en cualquier caso, son mayores ahora que con la guerra fria.

Algo que comentan en este sentido, es que durante la guerra fria habia mas claridad y habia mecanismos de control (cuenta como en 1983 el teniente coronel Petrov "salvo" literalmente al mundo de una guerra nuclear) como eran los telefonos rojos y otros sistemas, pero que ahora, todo es mas confuso, despues de la guerra fria y el inicio parcial de los desarmes, esos mecanismos se han oxidado o simplemente no estan; y ademas, hoy en dia, todo es mucho mas difuso y menos claro (solo hay que ver el uso de paramilitares en conflicto de Ukraina, soldados? rusos no vestidos como tales, etc...), por lo esa falta de claridad (con la que Putin ha venido jugando) puede conducir a malas interpretaciones por parte de USA y ser un detonante de una escalada. Hay otros comentarios interesantes sobre encuestas realizadas en Alemania recienemtente donde solo el 34% aprobaria una guerra para ayudar a un pais aliado de la OTAN en Europa; y otro sobre como el pueblo ruso es mas propenso a entender ahora un posible conflicto nuclear como medio de defensa ante la expansion soberanista occidental (no se la propaganda que habra por Rusia, imagino importante).

Bueno, ese es mi resumen. Os animo a leer el articulo en ingles (demasiado largo para traducirlo :no:0.

Nota: todo esto es muy curioso. Justo hoy, en Russia Today, hay un debate sobre esta posiblidad de uso de armas nucleares, muy en la linea del articulo, con distintos analistas, por lo que parece ser que al menos, hay interes en levantar sensibilidades y evitar que suceda... y debajo del debate, de tanto en tanto, aparece un highlight con una declaracion de Putin que ha hecho ayer (?): Solo un demente piensa que podemos utilizer el arsenal nuclear contra la OTAN...

Buen fin de semana... al mio lo queda poco


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ago 2015)

libertari dijo:


> En este articulo de cnn hablan de que podría llegar a los 350 $
> 
> Prepare for gold prices to plunge...as low as $350
> Gold's big plunge may have only just begun.
> ...



En el caso de que se diese esta situación se produciría lo que Antal Feteke llama la "extinción del precio del oro" destino inevitable en cuanto este entre en la también fetekiana "backwardation permanente". Como todo lo predicho por este señor se va cumpliendo parece que esto será lo que ocurrirá. 

Tanto discutir sobre el oro papel se nos olvidan las implicaciones políticas y monetarias que traería el desplome del oro papel y la desaparición del mercado físico, puesto que nadie vendería su oro de verdad a esos precios, al contrario, cuanto más baje el precio, más aumenta la demanda de oro físico. Así pues se llegaría a esa situación en la que todo el mundo quiere vender en papel y sus precios bajan y comprar en físico y sus precios suben hasta su total desaparición del mercado.

Esto sin contar que la supresión del precio del oro papel no es más que una manipulación de la élite mundial para mantener la ficción del valor del fiat, especialmente el dolar. Con el desacople de precios entre el oro papel y el oro físico se caería la confianza en el mayor timo de la historia, que no es el Euro, sino el dólar.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2015)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Tanto discutir sobre el oro papel se nos olvidan las implicaciones políticas y monetarias que traería el desplome del oro papel y la desaparición del mercado físico, puesto que nadie vendería su oro de verdad a esos precios, al contrario, cuanto más baje el precio, más aumenta la demanda de oro físico. Así pues se llegaría a esa situación en la que todo el mundo quiere vender en papel y sus precios bajan y comprar en físico y sus precios suben hasta su total desaparición del mercado.




Pero, en ese caso, no habria un Mercado "blue" o paralelo donde el mercadeo con el oro fisico seguiria existiendo? Y ante esa situacion, cesaria la extraccion de oro? (Nota: el 10% de la produccion "real" de oro en Surafrica es en blue, hay autenticas organizaciones en minas parcialmente abandonadas, y es bien conocido por TODOS, que acaba en el Mercado).


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Sí, existiría un mercado "blue", muy elitista, y esto según mis conceptos es la extinción del mercado como tal, apareciendo el pillaje (mad max).
> 
> En estas situaciones (que he visto empíricamente) ni el dueño del bien sabe el precio de su producto, ni el hipotético comprador lo puede adquirir ya que todo el "dinero" del que dispone (fiat por supuesto) lo necesita para cubrir otras necesidades o prefiere invertirlo en bienes duraderos que se intercambien mejor, algo así como lo que nos comentaste de como se protegen en Argentina de la inflación.
> 
> Los bienes que poseemos tienen más valor mientras más poder de intercambio tengan, si el oro resulta invendible estoy protegido de la inflación, pero terminará en un botijo dentro de un jardín y lo descubrirán dentro de 2mil años (si llegamos como humanidad) en una nueva remoción de tierras en otra burbuja inmobiliaria de la época, o un aficionado a la detección de metales que pasaba por ahí.



Gracias por la respuesta. Bienes basicos priman sobre otros bienes, efectivamente, y si con los otros bienes (lease oro) no puedo cubrir otras necesidades o seguir con el negocio, efectivamente, seria la extinction del Mercado como tal... 

De todas formas esto va de la mano de que no se puede crecer indefinidamente, y que el no crecimiento no debiera suponer una situacion de mad max (justamente lo contrario), pero para eso, hay que resetear todo y re-inventor un Nuevo sistema... al fin y a la postre, un mad max es una nueva forma de empezar... pero hay otras... :


----------



## paketazo (1 Ago 2015)

Desde tiempos inmemorables, oro y plata, sobre todo, se han atesorado por las civilizaciones como fuente de poder y riqueza.

Las culturas precolombinas, los egipcios, etc. Civilizaciones sin contacto y separadas cientos de años atesoran oro como "maná" de poder y estatus 


Especuláis con que el oro puede perder su valor como medio de atesorar riqueza o como medio de pago...ya *Fernando* hace meses hizo un inciso al respecto, diciendo que en momentos puntuales el valor del oro podría decaer, pero en la línea temporal del largo plazo, siempre se impone y prevalece como lo que hoy en día es.

Incluso en una situación de "mad max total" como comentáis, el trueque de productos básicos tendría que evolucionar hacia algún lado, ya que queda demostrado siempre que el trueque no sirve como medio de pago en sociedades amplias...sí en pequeños reductos poblacionales, pero poco más.

¿a que se recurriría?, sin lugar a dudas y con lo que tenemos hoy de alternativa, al oro, plata, cobre, bronce, platino, paladio...etc...no incluyo criptodivisas, pues en un mad max, de poco servirían sin redes eléctricas o de telecomunicaciones etc.

*Galt* inventar un nuevo sistema no es complicado, lo complicado es que sea aceptado por la sociedad, y sobre todo por los que ahora tienen el poder.

Piensa por ejemplo que mañana inventan un sistema "reset" dónde el papel moneda carezca de valor, pero que nos aseguren que a medio plazo todos mejoraremos e igualaremos poderes adquisitivos, posibilidades, bienestar social, recursos...por mi OK, renuncio a mi "miseria" sin mirar demasiado atrás. Pero propón eso mismo a los que mueven el cotarro, grandes fortunas, empresarios, etc... se revolverían como víboras en su nido. Y ahí es dónde esta el pie que nos pone la zancadilla y nos frena, si 4000 millones lo aceptamos, y 1000 personas influyentes dicen que ni de coña, pues el día que la sociedad entienda lo que sucede, habrá que desempolvar la guillotinas y tomar de nuevo la Bastilla para que esos mil entiendan que "hasta aquí hemos llegado"

Platónica situación , que no está ni se la espera...pero bueno, por soñar que no quede.

Un saludo y buen sábado, gracias por los aportes. *Fernado* el de la esquizofrenia alemana, toda una revelación de que hay cosas imposibles de cambiar con el tiempo.

*ladrillófilo* muy revelador lo del apalancamiento

Edito para dar una opinión respecto los que afirman que el patrón oro/plata, no se puede retomar por la escasez de metal.

Hoy en día no habría problemas en "por ejemplo", hacer monedas que contengan miligramos de oro/plata, y que mantuvieran su valor intrínseco en el tiempo. Evidentemente, no hablo de onzas, o 1/10 de onzas como moneda de curso, si no simplemente monedas de níquel por ejemplo con un miligramo de oro incrustado, o con un gramo de plata etc...si no se hace es por que no interesa, no por que no se pueda.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Pero, en ese caso, no habria un Mercado "blue" o paralelo donde el mercadeo con el oro fisico seguiria existiendo? Y ante esa situacion, cesaria la extraccion de oro? (Nota: el 10% de la produccion "real" de oro en Surafrica es en blue, hay autenticas organizaciones en minas parcialmente abandonadas, y es bien conocido por TODOS, que acaba en el Mercado).



Se implementarán mercados de oro físico, como ya está ocurriendo en Shangay, https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2014/1...ge-logra-volumen-record-negociacion-oro-2014/ donde se conocerá su precio verdadero y habrá un boom de los vault, como bullion vault, que permiten negociar con oro perfectamente allocated.

Cuando escribo con un tono tan predictivo no quiero que se tome como una profecía que considero que va a misa, como hacen los "expertos" y "gurús" que afirman que en tal fecha el oro estará a tantos dólares. Solo soy un indocumentado más que da su opinión con lo que lee en Internet. No soy un profesional de la economía. Pero, como todos los mortales, tomo mis decisiones vitales con lo que yo opino, aunque el mismo Dios de los economistas bajase a este mundo a intentar convencerme de lo contrario.

Mantengo un calendario donde voy guardando todas estas predicciones económicas con unas alertas que me avisan en la fecha en cuestión. Puedo afirmar que no aciertan ni el 5 % de estas afirmaciones de los amos del universo que todo lo saben. Y digo el 5% por que no se me considere exagerado.


----------



## amador (1 Ago 2015)

Muy bueno el artículo que enlazas timi. 

Y lo de Grecia ya se ha comentado, que es imposible que paguen la deuda.
Hay que ver si finalmente los acreedores expolian el país o pasa algo diferente ...

Os dejo la última entrada en el blog de SNB.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los perjudicados de la crisis



timi dijo:


> haya paz .... que aquí el único que es polémico soy yo
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Muy bueno el aporte y en cuanto tenga tiempo me lo leo entero...

# paketazo: Con copiar el sistema monetario romano ya sería suficiente. Evidentemente, me refiero antes del Caos en que sumió el Imperio y que recuerda mucho al Fiat actual... Quizás, la única "diferencia" estriba en que los "tempos" han cambiado. Mira, os anexo un artículo muy interesante y de una etapa muy concreta (las cosas iban "bien"...) del Imperio Romano. Si hiciéramos un ajuste de la Inflación "REAL" en el tiempo es muy REVELADOR y se entiende perfectamente porque defendemos a los MPs... aparte de que el Bimetalismo ha sido "casi" SIEMPRE la mejor forma en que se ha entendido lo que llamamos "dinero".

- https://buscandoajesus.wordpress.co...tario-y-coste-de-la-vida-en-tiempos-de-jesus/

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Ago 2015)

saludos , dejo una nueva entrega de Antonio Turiel , es un resumen de lo acontecido en julio, el peak everything , me ha parecido interesante , como tantas cosas que publica en su web

The Oil Crash


me voy al huerto a ponerne al día de popcast de economía directa


----------



## frisch (1 Ago 2015)

Aprovechando las rebajas, el BCE se va de compras.
He buscado el documento en español en la página del BCE pero, incluso en eso, nos toman sólo por paganos. Está en inglés.

Llama la atención el número de empresas francesas.

https://www.ecb.europa.eu/mopo/implement/omt/html/pspp.en.html

Y todo esto con dinero monopoly


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



El que sabe, ha comprendido como funciona el mercado del oro...si llega a bajar has 350 dolares...EMPEÑA HASTA LA CAMISA...como dice el buen profesor Roberto Centeno...

Cuánto más baje...mas cargaré...hay que aprovechar el tiempo que queda hasta 2017-18...

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 17:27 ----------




Spoiler



"Western Central Banks Have Set Us Up; You'll Hear The Printing Presses From Mars" | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 31-jul-2015 at 16:56 ----------






mirad qué bonita gráfica.

Pd: sobre lo de los 350dólares... Acabo de leer por ahí a reymidas que en la india crecen un 55% las importaciones de joyería en oro debido a la caída de precios. 
A 350 dólares.... Deja volar la imaginación



Es que de eso se trata...LA DEMANDA SEGÚN SE VAYAN ACELERANDO LOS ACONTECIMIENTOS SE VA A DISPARAR...

Cuánto podrán seguir manteniendo la ficción COMEX??? Cuánto tiempo podrán seguir satisfaciendo la demanda de cambio de esos títulos oro-papel, por oro físico???

Ha habido dos avisos, y dos rescates, bastante gordos en tiempos recientes y muy recientes...

Habrá un momento en que haya un precio para el oro titulizado...y otro para el físico.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 17:37 ----------




Spoiler



Hola,

el ultimo dia del hilo II deje un enlace a un articulo sobre los motivos por los que estamos en una situacion similar a la de la Guerra Fria en cuanto a un conflicto nuclear se refiere. Es un articulo largo, asi que he decidido dejaros una sintesis a continuacion porque creo que merece la pena y hay multitud de links interesantes a otros articulos y documentos:

a) Putin ha declarado en algunas ocasiones que el uso de armas nucleares puede ser utilizado si ven amenazada su soberania en algunas de estas zonas geograficas: Balcanes (Letonia, Lituania, Estonia), Ucrania y Crimea.

b) Parece que se ha instaurado una idea o doctrina peligrosa en Rusia: consideran que ante la expansion de la OTAN y el riesgo soberano que esto les supone, es posible library una guerra y ganarla utilizando armas nucleares de forma limitada. Piensan que en caso de amenaza extrema (uno de los puntos es que parece que la linea que define esa amenza extrema no esta clara, lo cual es un peligro mayor) podrian hacer detonar una carga nuclear de baja potencia. Diferentes analistas, dentro del articulo, apuntan a alguna ciudad de los balcanes en caso de que eso sucediese.

c) Esta doctrina se basa en el credo de que una vez lanzada, no habria una escalada mayor (algo muy discutible), jugando con la "posibilidad" de que los paises europeos, ante esa situacion, desistan y presionen para no continuar el conflicto. Es jugar al filo de la navaja. Es decir, la estrategia de Putin pareciera, que llegado el momento, pasaria por crear tensiones y disenso en el seno de la OTAN, lo que la debilitaria definitvamente como organizacion, y podria suponer una nueva situacion geo-politica especialmente con Rusia y paises limitrofes.

Si lo imprimis son 88 paginas, asi que esto es un sintesis muy sintesis. Analistas como Buzhinsky, miembros del Ministerio de Defensa ruso como Sokov e incluso el influyente (?) Lukyanov comentan esta situacion. Al final el articulo es bastante neutro y concluye que en realidad las posibilidades son bajas, pero que en cualquier caso, son mayores ahora que con la guerra fria.

Algo que comentan en este sentido, es que durante la guerra fria habia mas claridad y habia mecanismos de control (cuenta como en 1983 el teniente coronel Petrov "salvo" literalmente al mundo de una guerra nuclear) como eran los telefonos rojos y otros sistemas, pero que ahora, todo es mas confuso, despues de la guerra fria y el inicio parcial de los desarmes, esos mecanismos se han oxidado o simplemente no estan; y ademas, hoy en dia, todo es mucho mas difuso y menos claro (solo hay que ver el uso de paramilitares en conflicto de Ukraina, soldados? rusos no vestidos como tales, etc...), por lo esa falta de claridad (con la que Putin ha venido jugando) puede conducir a malas interpretaciones por parte de USA y ser un detonante de una escalada. Hay otros comentarios interesantes sobre encuestas realizadas en Alemania recienemtente donde solo el 34% aprobaria una guerra para ayudar a un pais aliado de la OTAN en Europa; y otro sobre como el pueblo ruso es mas propenso a entender ahora un posible conflicto nuclear como medio de defensa ante la expansion soberanista occidental (no se la propaganda que habra por Rusia, imagino importante).

Bueno, ese es mi resumen. Os animo a leer el articulo en ingles (demasiado largo para traducirlo :no:0.

Nota: todo esto es muy curioso. Justo hoy, en Russia Today, hay un debate sobre esta posiblidad de uso de armas nucleares, muy en la linea del articulo, con distintos analistas, por lo que parece ser que al menos, hay interes en levantar sensibilidades y evitar que suceda... y debajo del debate, de tanto en tanto, aparece un highlight con una declaracion de Putin que ha hecho ayer (?): Solo un demente piensa que podemos utilizer el arsenal nuclear contra la OTAN...

Buen fin de semana... al mio lo queda poco



Me da a mi, así a bote pronto, considerando el despliegue anglosionista en torno a Asia, que mas bien el artículo, psicología inversa, acusa a Rusia de la misma política que viene practicando Anglosión, desde el mimo momento de la caida del muro, y del triunfo de la perestroika del "manchita"...

Muy al contrario, los BRICS, con China y Rusia a la cabeza, prefieren un mundo multi polar...me da a mi que no es ni Rusia ni China, las que quieren mantener su hegemonía a toda costa...incluso aceptando la viabilidad de una guerra nuclear táctica, de una menos intensidad...

Afirmar eso, es no haber escuchado, ni entendido, nada de lo que se viene confesando desde el espacio económico de los BRICS...


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos , dejo una nueva entrega de Antonio Turiel , es un resumen de lo acontecido en julio, el peak everything , me ha parecido interesante , como tantas cosas que publica en su web
> 
> The Oil Crash
> 
> ...



Hola timi,

hace ya unos meses enlace un articulo y explique lo del fracking en USA: pan para hoy y hambre para manayana... la depletacion es brutalmente rapida y a esas curvas de produccion, hay que unirles las curvas de productividad por pozo: para poder mantener la productividad hay que taladrar y taladrar... pero el payback cada vez es mas largo... asi que la burbuja del fracking ya esta aqui... y los bancos atrapados tambien...

En relacion al subsidio de los comsubstibles fosiles en UAE, no es cierto, al menos hoy, que haya subido un 100%. Lo que ha decidio el gobierno para reducer el deficit por los actuals precios del petroleo (el break even en UAE es de 80 $/barril) ha sido empezar a aplicar una tasa progresiva de la siguiente forma: la gasolina ha pasado del 1,72 dhs/l a 2,14 dhs/l (24%)y el diesel ha pasado de 2,90 dhs/l a 2,05 (caida del 29%), simplemente porque el uso del diesel en el pais esta muy dirigido a la generacion de energia en industria (generadores diesel porque la distribucion electrica todavia esta en desarrollo... si, como lo ois).

Y.... UAE probablemente sea el primer pais de los GCC que empiece a tener VAT, proximamente... lo cual, arrastrara al resto de los paises del golfo... si hay algun pais que esta diversificando y se lo puede permitir, es UAE... pero para paises como Oman y en especial Arabia Saudi, con los problemas internos de desempleo y terrorismo, va a generar muchas tensiones internas que veremos como se manifiestan...

Tiempos interesantes, a mi pesar.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: En el anterior hilo ya avisé de que el BCE tenía programada la compra de Deuda corporativa, vamos es lo había publicitado, pero es que si lo "analizamos" NO puede ser una decisión más aberrante... En "Plata": van a aguantar este Sistema contra "viento y marea"... ¿pero una vez "desarbolado" que sucederá? Bastante fácil de "imaginar"...

Lo del idioma de "traca"... Siendo el Español uno de los idiomas más hablados del mundo, y que en la página web del BCE no haya enlaces en nuestra lengua es sumamente "explicativo" de nuestro "peso" en las instituciones europeas y de la nefasta política de nuestro "Jefe" de Gobierno y del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: ¿$350? NI de COÑA y si fuera así, cuál sería la equivalencia del resto de las cosas y hasta donde llegaría la "profundización" de la Deflación... Vamos a ver si entendemos algo que, históricamente, es incuestionable: el Oro se adapta perfectamente a los distintos escenarios económicos... No es lo que valga ahora, mañana o en el pasado "pensando" en dinero Fiat, sino en su "convertibilidad" en un momento dado. Un ejemplo "ilustrativo": estamos en el desierto, no tenemos agua y tenemos mucha sed... por allí pasa un tipo que nos ofrece una garrafa y para pagar sólo tenemos una moneda de Oro/Plata... O eso o la MUERTE. Así que olvidemos lo que pagamos hoy en día porque, teóricamente, estamos comprando para intentar solventar determinadas situaciones que se puedan dar en el futuro y eso NO tiene "precio". ¿Lo "entendemos"?...

Bueno, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, quede claro que el ejemplo no es para ti, al contrario y es que aprovecho tu comentario para "amplificarlo", ya me entiendes...

Por cierto, os dejo dos enlaces que os gustarán y que vienen a darnos la "razón" en nuestras particulares "percepciones"... A pesar de las caídas, la compra de FÍSICO se INTENSIFICA... y, en mi modesta opinión, por parte de particulares. Las de los Bancos Centrales ya se publicitan y, aunque puedan haber "distorsiones" contables, los números están ahí y para "contradecirme"... primero aportar por delante las "facturas" de las compras efectuadas por los Bancos Centrales.

- Jesse's CafÃ© AmÃ©ricain: Shanghai Gold Exchange Has 73.3 Tonnes of Bullion Withdrawn Its Third Largest Week

- Demand for Gold Bullion Surges - Mints Cannot Meet Demand

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Ago 2015)

Efectivamente como comentáis, no hay duda de que aumenta la demanda de bullion por particulares y minoristas.

Ya os comenté lo de la tienda dónde yo suelo comprar que ha X3 las ventas en unos meses, y se supone que estos meses no son de los mejores para los metales.

Por cierto, de nuevo he visto falta de monedas de oro, sobre todo 1/2 Oz y 1/4 Oz en Eagles, Maples y Kruguerrands, estos últimos sobre todo andan desaparecidos los circulados, que suelen venderse algo más baratos que los no circulados, pero parece que a estos precios nadie se los quita de encima, o son las propias tiendas las que los retiran y esperan tiempos mejores para obtener mayores márgenes.

350$, sería una oportunidad demasiado bonita para ser cierta, pero coincido con *Fernando*, el oro a esos precios equivaldría a que la vivienda por ejemplo cayera como poco un 50% respecto a precios actuales. El petróleo a 20$, o menos...etc.

¿puede suceder una deflación así de fuerte y alargándose en el tiempo?...lo dudo mucho, yo veo más una deflación, que poco a poco se puede convertir en una inflación moderada, y a largo plazo en una inflación galopante del estilo de Venezuela (y no hablo de que vaya a suceder del otro lado del charco)...todo dependerá de lo que pretendan hacer los que tienen el casino.

Por lo de pronto el experimento llamado Grecia, nos puede dar alguna pista de lo que hacer...y os digo una cosa, estoy seguro de que si Grecia hubiera abandonado el € (para mi aun está en el aire), los poseedores de metal en aquel país, creo que al menos tendrían alguna oportunidad más que los que solo poseyesen apuntes contables o papeles moneda.

Un saludo y buena tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: La "lógica" dice que la futura evolución económica del mundo debiera ser como apuntas, pero el "quid" de la cuestión consiste en lo que comentaba anteriormente, es decir en la "profundización" de la Deflación... Si me apoyo en lo que nos dice la Historia, pues el "desenlace" suele ser diferente. Y si nos fuéramos a esa Inflación galopante, ¿sería soportable? Es que en Occidente estamos muy mal acostumbrados... demasiados años en la "inopia"...

En fin, al leer tu comentario sobre el "experimento" de Grecia me he animado a buscar unos datos y es que en casi todo el mundo se está observando una fuerte devaluación propiciada por la fortaleza del USD. Veamos los retornos a 1 año de un "muestreo" de divisas:

- MXN (Peso Mexicano): -17,97%
- BRL (Real Brasileño): -33,8%. Aquí hago un pequeño inciso: está escrito cuando avisaba lo que le venía a esta divisa y en aquel entonces estaba más o menos a 2,20 vs los 3,42 del último cierre...
- RUB (Rublo Ruso): -42,14%. Una "pasada"...
- TRY (Lira Turca): -22,7%
- CAD (Dólar Canadiense): -16,7%. Esta Divisa se está poniendo muy interesante y más que se pondrá...
- AUD (Dólar Australiano): -21,39%
- ZAR (Rand Sudáfricano): -15,63%
- EUR (Euro): -17,96%

Bien, si observamos estos datos, vemos que no sólo a los griegos, sino a muchos otros ciudadanos del mundo les habría ido mejor con los MPs o, en este caso, con el USD... Y muy, probablemente, esa misma "percepción" es la que está detrás de las compras masivas que estamos observando y que -insisto en ello- deben de ser de particulares. La misma Perth Mint ya da a entender que vende a mayoristas (comerciales). Luego, está claro, que éstos ponen o no a la venta en función de los precios, aunque en las caídas abruptas cuando se prolongan es más fácil de que se los saquen y lo mismo pasó, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, en el anterior ciclo alcista de los MPs.

Volviendo al tema de Grecia, pienso lo mismo que tú y es que en este "culebrón" NO hemos visto el "final" NI MUCHO MENOS... De momento, gracias a nuestro "fabuloso" PIB, España va a tener que aportar una "pasta" considerable a sabiendas de que es "dinero perdido"...
No es sólo Grecia, sino otros muchos países los que tendríamos que hacer un "pensamiento", pero creo que será algo que acabará llegando si Alemania no "afloja" con sus famosas recetas de austeridad...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Efectivamente como comentáis, no hay duda de que aumenta la demanda de bullion por particulares y minoristas.
> 
> Ya os comenté lo de la tienda dónde yo suelo comprar que ha X3 las ventas en unos meses, y se supone que estos meses no son de los mejores para los metales.
> 
> ...



Borja Mateo sigue hablando de caída intensa del mercado de la vivienda en cuanto comience la política de subida del precio del dinero por parte de la FED...ahora se está alcanzando un punto muerto, pero la oferta sigue siendo monstruosa, y demanda estructural (demografía) ni está ni se la espera...

Y pienso lo mismo que él...

El problema es que se han cargado la demanda de los próximos 20 años.

Economía de consumo...sin consumo...jo jo jo

Sin capacidad adquisitiva...el enfermo seguirá en coma, cada vez mas profundo e irreversible.

La destrucción de tejido productivo va a ser de órdago.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2015 at 20:55 ----------

No te digo 350...pero a menos de 800...vendo mi casa y mi coche...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Ago 2015)

Vozpópuli - Del oro y otras pérdidas

Todavía no lo he leído, pero me basta saber que es Riestra y el título para saber que es un artículo contra el oro. Como alguna vez he dicho, está bien tener una opinión contraria argumentada, para poder razonar por uno mismo, y no tener un sesgo demasiado volcado hacia el oro.

Me lo leeré más adelante, pero Riestra siempre es interesante. Saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Ago 2015)

He echado un vistazo al artículo de Riestra..."la demanda... sigue cayendo"...

Ahí dejé de leer...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, no está mal el artículo de Luis Riestra, pero vamos es una opinión respetable como cualquier otra, aunque la verdad es que tiene "claros oscuros" en la argumentación. Por ejemplo, eso de que el Oro no protege ni de la Deflación ni de la Inflación es una perogrullada y habría quedado "mejor" decantándose sólo por una de las dos opciones. Es algo que es fácil de rebatir... y en el anterior hilo ya lo desarrollamos.

Por otro lado, es partidario del ATESORAMIENTO, por tanto más próximo al pensamiento de los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí... En cualquier caso, pienso que se está refiriendo más al Oro "papel" que al "formato" que a nosotros nos interesa.

Resumiendo, no es un artículo que me haya "molestado" y entiendo que es otro punto de vista, pero también si hablamos de "burbujas" creo que su "brújula" anda muy desorientada: No debería fijarse más en las Bolsas y los Bonos... Ahí hay auténticas "burbujas" y NO en los MPs, aunque es cierto que un escenario deflacionario debiera notarse con una caída en sus precios y eso ya lo hemos comentado varios de los que escribimos por aquí.

# paketazo: Hacia varios días que no seguía las cotizaciones de las divisas y, cuando te sea posible, me podrías analizar el Rublo... Recuerdas nuestros diálogos sobre esta divisa hace ya unos meses... Y también cuando hace unos meses comentábamos que se verían los precios del Petróleo un poco más abajo de los actuales.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: No vayamos más allá de la casa y del coche...

Bueno, tenemos que ser un poco "indulgentes" con Riestra, ya que precisamente no goza de muy buena información... Debería haber consultado las informaciones que colocamos por este hilo y más con los dos artículos que esta tarde enlacé a este respecto.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## frisch (1 Ago 2015)

******* dijo:


> .../...
> 
> La destrucción de tejido productivo va a ser de órdago.



B-R-A-X-T-O-N, mi comentario es una pregunta.

El comienzo de la destrucción del tejido productivo data de mucho antes de la "crisis" de las subprime.

No sé, a mi me da la impresión que hace muchos, muchísimos años que hay una "voluntad" por destruir el tejido productivo europeo-occidental. Recuerda las diferentes "reestructuraciones" que hubo en España, en Francia, UK en sectores como el acero, la naval, la industria manufacturera (en el caso francés su desaparición monda y lironda) y en el caso del país sin nombre, por tomar un solo ejemplo, Detroit con su industria automovilística. En aquellos tiempos lo vendían como un acloparse necesario a los nuevos mercados pero, al cabo de treinta años, es evidente que lo que se hizo y se hace es destruir el tejido productivo.

Más allá de la explicación de que la búsqueda de beneficios obligaba a incentivar el tejido productivo en otros países con mano de obra más barata, (explicación que ahora en 2015 se constata que es una falacia ya que la globalización impedirá que esos países alcancen posiciones hegemónicas como las que hemos conocido en el siglo XX), tengo la impresión de que hay como un afán (no encuentro otro término) por joder al personal.

¿Es posible que sea así?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: Eso lo he denunciado muchas veces en relación a nuestro país... Dejo un artículo muy EXPLICATIVO al respecto. Y en el que queda muy claro que el EXPOLIO cometido en nuestro país lo ha sido con el beneplácito de quienes han gobernado, independientemente de cuales hayan sido sus "colores" y supuestas "ideologías"...

- INFORMACION CLANDESTINA.COM: Desindustrializacion EspaÃ±a

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Ago 2015)

******* dijo:


> He echado un vistazo al artículo de Riestra..."la demanda... sigue cayendo"...
> 
> Ahí dejé de leer...



Hola, como va la demanda en la India?...cual es el crecimiento demográfico que se espera?...como afectará?

Las preguntas son para todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Bueno, unas líneas antes de ir al "sobre"... Hace pocos días que leí información sobre la importación de MPs en la India, pero la verdad ahora no recuerdo la fuente y cuando vuelva a leer algo al respecto ya te lo enlazaré. No creo que tarde, pues ese tipo de información es bastante habitual en medios metaleros. 

Sin embargo, quiero matizar algo: tanto la India como la China están en la "cola" en cuanto comparamos el ratio per cápita por países. Eso es algo bastante IGNORADO por muchos "expertos" metaleros, aunque es fácil de entender ya que hablamos de países con enormes poblaciones y desigualdades.

El país que tiene el mejor ratio es Suiza, seguido del Líbano... Vamos, por lo que recuerdo, ya que hace unos años leí una lista oficial sobre ese ratio por países y poblaciones. Y por mucho que hayan comprado es imposible, dada la masa poblacional, que hayan recuperado demasiadas posiciones dado de donde "partían"...

Bocanegra, en la India hay una gran tradición cultural en relación al Oro y, posiblemente, sea el país que más Oro posee en total, pero no es menos cierto que hay algo que se llama "poder adquisitivo" y estamos hablando de uno de los países donde la miseria campa a sus anchas.

Y para acabar de desmontar "mitos": el español tiene en el Oro un mejor ratio per cápita que el hindú y el chino juntos... Si ya sé que suena "incomprensible", pero es lo que leí y la fuente era excelente.

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> a) Putin ha declarado en algunas ocasiones que el uso de armas nucleares puede ser utilizado si ven amenazada su soberania en algunas de estas zonas geograficas: *Balcanes* (Letonia, Lituania, Estonia), Ucrania y Crimea.



Será *BÁLTICOS*. El resto no me lo he leído porque la metedura de pata es descomunal.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2015 at 00:45 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> si el oro resulta invendible



Explica como el bien más líquido que existe puede llegar a ser "invendible". El oro siempre, siempre tiene comprador.

---------- Post added 02-ago-2015 at 00:48 ----------




JohnGalt dijo:


> la *depletacion* es brutalmente rapida y a esas curvas de produccion.



Esa palabra no existe en castellano. El inglés "depletion" se traduce como "agotamiento".


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: Bueno, unas líneas antes de ir al "sobre"... Hace pocos días que leí información sobre la importación de MPs en la India, pero la verdad ahora no recuerdo la fuente y cuando vuelva a leer algo al respecto ya te lo enlazaré. No creo que tarde, pues ese tipo de información es bastante habitual en medios metaleros.
> 
> Sin embargo, quiero matizar algo: tanto la India como la China están en la "cola" en cuanto comparamos el ratio per cápita por países. Eso es algo bastante IGNORADO por muchos "expertos" metaleros, aunque es fácil de entender ya que hablamos de países con enormes poblaciones y desigualdades.
> 
> ...



Si pero, la India tiene desde hace unos años un crecimiento brutal de la clase media que imagino que hará que ese ratio suba.

Creo que hoy por hoy es un país a estudiar en términos demográficos. Que población habrá en 2025 ó 2030?...y cuanto habrá crecido la clase media?


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> me he animado a buscar unos datos y es que en casi todo el mundo se está observando una fuerte devaluación propiciada por la fortaleza del USD. Veamos los retornos a 1 año de un "muestreo" de divisas:
> 
> - MXN (Peso Mexicano): -17,97%
> - BRL (Real Brasileño): -33,8%. Aquí hago un pequeño inciso: está escrito cuando avisaba lo que le venía a esta divisa y en aquel entonces estaba más o menos a 2,20 vs los 3,42 del último cierre...
> ...



Las guerras que EEUU lleva emprendiendo tienen como efecto la destestabilización de muchas de monedas locales (rublo, hrivna, dinar libio, libra siria) en las áreas de conflicto y vecinos, lo que hace que el dólar se vea como "refugio" en comparación. Mientras el mundo perciba a EEUU como "seguridad", toda inestabilidad redundará en más demanda de dólares.

Por eso tomar al dólar como referencia de lo que debe valer una moneda es una distorsión. El rublo en euros han variado un 25%, el rand y el euro un 2%, el euro y el dólar australiano un 3%. Todo se ve más razonable en cuanto el dólar - aberración monetaria - se elimina de la ecuación. El problema está en el dólar y todo el aparato fianciero-militar que lo respalda, no en las economías reales de las zonas supuestamente "afectadas" por las "devaluaciones" respecto al engendro virtual.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: NO, NADA indica que el ratio que comentaba haya variado y es que hablamos de un país donde -insisto- la población crece muy rápidamente y de forma paralela la desigualdad... Un fenómeno que ya es mundial.

Hay un dato que podemos aplicar para "profundizar" un poco más en lo que comento y se trata del Índice de Desarrollo Humano o IDM de la India, que elabora la ONU para medir el progreso de un país y éste, en 2013, era de 0,586 lo que le situó en el puesto 135 de una tabla de 186 países que es la que yo suelo consultar.

La "clase media" en relación al resto de la población NO es tan representativa en la India y, si bien el ratio Oro per cápita tiene que haber subido, no lo suficiente para "acercarse" en lo más mínimo a otro países.

Lo he buscado y el dato fue publicado por el World Gold Council, a finales de 2010, y el ratio era de 0,47 gramos/habitante. Puedes compararlo con los 133,64 gramos/habitante de Suiza o los 6,11 gramos/habitante de España...

No me he mirado lo que preguntas sobre la población futura en los años que me citas, pero en mis datos figura que se espera para 2050 que alcance los 1.656.554.000 habitantes vs los 1.267.401.849 que se estimaron en 2014.

Curiosamente, y para ampliar el comentario, la Deuda pública vs PIB en la India, en 2013, era del 65,53% y la deuda per cápita de 769 Euros por habitante. Que LEJOS del "mundo desarrollado"...

Y dejo esto...

Vozpópuli - PP, PSOE y C's olvidan lo básico

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ago 2015)

*Fernando* como se comentó por aquí, el rublo fue atacado deliberadamente en los mercados internacionales para "acojonar" al gobierno ruso, y mostrar quién manda.

Bajada precio del petróleo, del oro, del gas, depreciación del rublo masivamente, restricciones al comercio internacional, presiones multilaterales contra los movimientos militares rusos...

Si se hubiera invertido algo aquellos días en rublos, no se hubiera perdido el tiempo, lo comentamos, pero no es fácil encontrar un vehículo rápido para hacer esa operación. Mi actual broker no tienen nada, y la opción de cambiar papel, conlleva una comisión y una lentitud que nos "hace vagos" al respecto.

Habláis de China e India...no nos olvidemos que a pesar de ser nuevos países industrializados, sobre todo China, el poder adquisitivo medio como afirmáis, es penoso comparado con el occidental. Una onza de oro para un chino medio, es un esfuerzo muy complicado de afrontar...y sí, hay muchos chinos, pero también hay muchas prioridades antes que el oro, en un país comparable a la España de los años 60 y 70.

Interesante lo de la desindustrialización en determinados países. La productividad sigue imponiendo su ley, y la globalización que nos iba a salvar a todos, nos ha mostrado su amarga cara. Un empresario no suele apostar por el "patriotismo", y a la larga, los convenios bilaterales de comercio, y las uniones económicas de libre circulación de bienes, perjudicarán al país menos preparado industrialmente y menos competitivo.

Hace 40 años montar una fábrica en la India era costoso, y complicado, hoy es cuestión de productividad, sobre todo salarial, y de legislación sindical...la mejora en occidente de las leyes laborales ha desviado flujos productivos a países "más flexibles" en este aspecto, donde pongo flexibles, me refiero a más esclavistas.

No nos engañemos, el futuro de España, sin invertir en educación, y con empresas en su gran mayoría pequeñas, y las grandes produciendo fuera, sin inversión gubernamental en I+D, y sin recursos para promocionar las investigaciones post universitarias, es ser los camareros y hoteleros de los países que sí han invertido en potenciar los cimientos de sus gentes.

Volvemos a ser los Pajares, Esteso y Paco Martínez Soria, de los que tantos creíamos habernos distanciado gracias a la sofisticación que compramos a golpe de talonario de otros países que ahora se ríen de nosotros por nuestro ego incompetente.

Buen domingo a todos, disfrutadlo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Ago 2015)

Hola, os dejo el último artículo público de rambus, que trata el escenario deflacionario del cobre.
Late Friday Night Charts…Copper Top ! | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers

Feliz domingo de agosto tengáis todos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ago 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola, os dejo el último artículo público de rambus, que trata el escenario deflacionario del cobre.
> Late Friday Night Charts…Copper Top ! | Rambus Chartology for Subscribers
> 
> Feliz domingo de agosto tengáis todos.



El gráfico a 20 años y a 45 años, no tiene demasiada relevancia ya que por medio hubo períodos inflacionarios importantes, el autor hace un buen análisis sobre todo en las gráficas más recientes. En concreto la gráfica semanal es muy reveladora y nos deja intuir algunas cosillas, que como al igual que en la gráfica de la plata que os puse el otro día no pinta nada bien para el cobre de perder las cotas actuales.

Lo de buscar una simetría en las gráficas de las comodities, no es tan efectivo como con las acciones, ya que en el largo plazo la demanda de estas es mantenida, dependiendo de la fase de ciclo en la que nos encontremos. En una acción sí funciona mejor, pues revela al nacimiento, crecimiento, evolución y muerte de la empresa viendo la simetría de la gráfica.

El cobre a 0,50$...pues como decimos siempre en esto de los metales, habrá que analizar la viabilidad de extraer o reciclar cobre a esos precios, que a día de hoy, lo veo muy poco probable.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes. Toca familia y playa, os leo a la noche.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Ago 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Será *BÁLTICOS*. El resto no me lo he leído porque la metedura de pata es descomunal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-ago-2015 at 00:45 ----------
> 
> ...




Gracias por los apuntes. Respecto a dejar de leer un aritculo por una palabra, es tu decision, pero posiblemente te pierdas cosas muy interesantes en tu vida. La idea era ayudar a dar una idea de un largo articulo en ingles.

En relacion a "descomunal", es una percepcion; evidentemente tenemos distintos mapas mentales. Si uno trata de dar retroalimentacion positiva (porque claro, feedback no existe en castellano), haciendolo con respeto, lo haran igualmente contigo; si uno es hiriente en las formas y en el fondo, recibira de su misma medicina, o lo que es mucho peor, le ignoraran hasta el olvido.

(Nota: escribo sin acentos porque mi teclado no los tiene y no pierdo el tiempo con CTRL+ y similares; solo por si acaso se te ocurre tambien mencionarlo).

Por mi parte, simplemente, espero aportes mas interesantes por tu parte que las meras correcciones ortograficas, gramaticales o similares. Pero bueno, esa es mi expectativa. Yo todavia, te sigo leyendo.

Saludos


----------



## timi (2 Ago 2015)

interesante articulo , sacado del principal , del hilo de china

China, el DragÃ³n constipado

termina comparando con el crash del 29

saludos


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Por mi parte, simplemente, espero aportes mas interesantes por tu parte que las meras correcciones ortograficas, gramaticales o similares.



Hombre, repites la palabra "balcanes" dos veces refiriéndote a los bálticos, recomiendas el artículo original en inglés pero no das el enlace... en fin, si pretendías contribuir con algo solo has conseguido confundir.

Por otra parte, acusar a Rusia de una escalada, en caso de producirse, cuando es la OTAN la que está "metiendo la polla" descaradamente en la olla rusa, tiene su desfachatez. Lo mismo reprocharle a Rusia que no marque claramente a sus soldados en Ucrania (sin pruebas de que estén) cuando la OTAN juega a su vez todo lo sucio que se puede jugar, tanto en Ucrania como en Oriente medio (ISIS etc.). 

Los errores de traducción son algo mucho más graves de lo que apuntas, le pueden dar la vuelta a un texto (traduttore, tradittore).

---------- Post added 02-ago-2015 at 13:10 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Del oro y otras pérdidas
> 
> Todavía no lo he leído, pero me basta saber que es Riestra y el título para saber que es un artículo contra el oro.



Antes siquiera de mencionar la palabra "oro", el Riestra precondiciona subliminalmente al lector con la siguiente retahila de descalificaciones:

_"Fanáticos, explosión, verdades irrefutables, víctimas, destruir mitos, mentiras, maledicencia, infamias, difamación, vergüenza, absurdo" _​
y luego ya empieza a rajar sobre el oro.

Tan descaradamente manipulador que ahí dejé de leer. El tipo está entrenado en técnicas de lavado de cerebro.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Tienes razón... Ayer estuve mirando a uno de mis proveedores de divisas "físicas" y el diferencial que aplican en el Rublo desincentivan su adquisición. Está claro que las divisas "emergentes" es mejor adquirirlas si te encuentras en esos países y en el mercado "alternativo". Es una pena, pero es lo que hay... De otra manera, se puede perder mucha "pasta" y los únicos que ganan son los "cambiantes".

Y os dejo esto...

- Rebelion. La crisis no es griega, europea o china, es mundial

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Ago 2015)

*RenatoMato*, gracias por la respuesta; como comente cuando lo puse, habia dejado el enlace en la pagina 857 del hilo II (ahora he ido a verlo y al intentar abrirlo no se podia, asi que lo dejo otra vez aqui para que lo podais leer sin contaminacion balcanica, digo baltica):

http://www.*********/2015/6/29/8845913/russia-war

Como siempre se comenta por aqui, es interesante leer articulos desde los diferentes prismas (no hace mucho compartimos la trilogia del Gran Maestro Putin en una vision contada, posiblemente, por una pluma a su servicio, pero con interesantes fundamentos).

Saludos

EDITO: Donde leeis asteriscos teneis que poner vox .com (sin separacion, no se por que pero no deja poner esa combinacion VOX . com).


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2015)

Pacto militar firmado el 19 de julio entre Grecia e Israel

Pacto militar entre Grecia e Israel, por Manlio Dinucci


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Ago 2015)

Es un rollazo buscar el hilo de oro II, ya se empieza a perder por abajo... alguien sabe si van a ponerle chincheta????


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Es un rollazo buscar el hilo de oro II, ya se empieza a perder por abajo... alguien sabe si van a ponerle chincheta????



Pues deberíais pedirlo al Administrador de este foro, vamos si es que "existe" o se entera de algo... A mí hay cosas en este foro que NO entiendo, fuera de que vale todo con tal de conseguir "pasta"... sino no se entiende como se permite tanta SUCIEDAD en el foro. Y aún estoy esperando a que atienda las demandas para "limpiar" este hilo... supongo que mañana vuelve a la "faena" y estará por la labor, sino ya veremos...

Y dejo esto...

- MARCADOS DESDE LA ESCUELA: FABRICANDO LA PEOR DICTADURA DE LA HISTORIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (2 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Es un rollazo buscar el hilo de oro II, ya se empieza a perder por abajo... alguien sabe si van a ponerle chincheta????



Yo me suscribo a los hilos que me interesan, así lo tienes en tu lista de suscripciones, que es fácil de manejar.

Llevo 400 o 500 jejeje

Saludos


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues deberíais pedirlo al Administrador de este foro, vamos si es que "existe" o se entera de algo... A mí hay cosas en este foro que NO entiendo, fuera de que vale todo con tal de conseguir "pasta"... sino no se entiende como se permite tanta SUCIEDAD en el foro. Y aún estoy esperando a que atienda las demandas para "limpiar" este hilo... supongo que mañana vuelve a la "faena" y estará por la labor, sino ya veremos...
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



Quizás el problema sea que el propio aliento podrido de algún llorica le impida verse bien en el espejo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Ja,ja,ja...


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja...



El buen humor, utilizado sin malicia, es una de las armas más poderosas.

Me adhiero a tu jajajaja.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: A todo hay que darle la adecuada importancia... y si se trata de un "chiste" -aunque sea "malo"- pues mucho mejor tomárselo con humor. Realmente, hay bastantes cosas que están sucediendo en el mundo y que requieren más mi atención.

Y dejo un curioso artículo...

- China

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

El autoproclamado "basurero" del hilo me dedica mas tiempo que a sus hijos. 

Había comentado que estaba más abandonado que un perro y cada vez que eructa su bilis lo confirma.

Cosas mas "importantes" que hacer? Sí, por ejemplo olerme las gónadas dos o tres veces al día para espabilarse.

Ya, venga os dejo esto : How Low Can We Go? » Buy Gold Co.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Ja,ja,ja...


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

Está especialmente alegre hoy. Siempre ha sido un *decrépito tristón soseras*. Me alegra que aspirar mis feromonas le saque del hoyo aunque solo sea por unos momentos.

Tengo para darte hasta que te canses, cielo.

Otro punto de vista: Gold On Sale, Says The Rational Investor

Por cierto: *Tres razones por las que el oro no se comporta como oro en estos momentos.*


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... Buenas Noches, "Rosita"...


----------



## RenatoMato (2 Ago 2015)

Las falditas de mamá están un tanto "apolilladas" y parece que tampoco hay moderador que acuda a limpiarte el culete. No será por falta de "gimoteo".

Por cierto, *Jim Sinclair* acaba de dedicarte un post hace 6 minutos, "bankiero" 

The Great Call

_"...The world is awash with "promises". Nearly everything we think of as having "value" is because of a promise behind it. A few examples; your bank accounts, retirement funds, bonds and even the dollar bills in your pocket. Your bank account for example, once you deposit the money it is no longer yours."_​
Mira que *habíamos avisado*... y seguimos avisando.

Ahora el oidos sordos que va de "iluminado" quiere hablar él solito y *escuchar su propio eco*.

.


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo un curioso artículo...
> 
> - China
> 
> Saludos.



Hay un comentario al artículo que me parece muy acertado y creo que uno de los elementos a tener en cuenta es que la demanda de productos chinos (puesto que son los que producen) va ir disminuyendo porque Occidente entra en una fase de "no consumo". Me refiero a esa increíblemente amplia clase media occidental que ha consumido (increíblemente) mucho y que ahora, poco a poco, va desapareciendo. La única salida para los chinos y los indios es su`propia clase media pero el tiempo corre contra ellos.

Este es el comentario al que me refería:

_nikitonidoi_
_En el más estricto sentido de la palabra; A China ''le va mal'', porque al resto del primer mundo tampoco le va mejor, ya no compra productos y manufacturas chinas al nivel de hace dos años, por eso la economía del gigante asiático se ha ''encogido'' de forma tan veloz, y posiblemente siga haciéndolo._


----------



## Freneli (3 Ago 2015)

Buenas noches,
Me asomo por el nuevo hilo, para saludar a todos y agradeceros la inmensa labor de *coloquio* 
(según RAE:Reunión en que se convoca a un número limitado de personas para que debatan un problema, sin que necesariamente haya de recaer acuerdo) 
y *debate* (según RAE:1. tr. Altercar, contender, discutir, disputar sobre algo. 2. tr. Combatir, guerrear.) 
desde un ámbito de *cortesía* (Demostración o acto con que se manifiesta la atención, respeto o afecto que tiene alguien a otra persona.)

Quien no quiera ver que *Fernando* es el *artífice del éxito* de estos hilos, se esta engañando a si mismo, haciendo un burdo cálculo se podría decir que el hilo anterior tiene algo así como casi 1100 visitas por página, gracias a un *debate-coloquio ameno y muy interesante* que tiene a *muchos lectores asiduos*, dada la rica diversidad de opiniones y no menos importante el hilo conductor que Fernando establece por su constancia y *labor de mantenimiento mediante un continuado y prolongado cuidado de este*.
Seria una lástima que no se pusiera chincheta al anterior hilo, aunque se podría enmendar fácilmente enlazándolo desde el primer mensaje tal y como se hace en los hilos del Oro y Plata.
Por esta labor que realiza Fernando se ha ganado el respeto de todos los que participan en el y no porque se esté siempre de acuerdo con todas las opiniones que pudiese expresar, cosa que nadie espera ya que contradice al mismo espíritu de debate propio del hilo.
Por suerte suelen aparecen nuevos participantes en el hilo que lo suelen enriquecer, aunque *humildemente pido que hagan suyas las costumbres de respeto y cortesías inherentes al hilo, para que pueda fluir de una forma amena y agradable para la mayoría.*
Un saludo a todo/as


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, que tal...

Compartiendo mi opiniÃ³n: India no todo lo que brilla tiene que ser oro
24 de junio de 2013

“Apelo a la gente a contener su pasión por el oro”, pedía en mayo el ministro de Finanzas indio, Chidambaram Palaniappan

Datta Phuge, "el hombre de oro"






---------- Post added 03-ago-2015 at 01:27 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Pacto militar firmado el 19 de julio entre Grecia e Israel
> 
> Pacto militar entre Grecia e Israel, por Manlio Dinucci



No tienen pelos en la lengua...


El ministro israelí expresó su agradecimiento a su homólogo por su visita a Israel, a pesar de la difícil situación económica en su país y expresó su esperanza de que Grecia pudiera superar los diversos retos que tiene por delante.

“Estamos muy agradecidos por la cooperación de seguridad que se traduce en la formación de nuestros soldados y oficiales en el territorio griego. Nuestros estados comparten intereses comunes,* ya que deben enfrentar las consecuencias del acuerdo firmado la semana pasada entre las grandes potencias e Irán “*, dijo Yaalon.

El ministro griego, por su parte, dijo: “El pueblo griego está muy cerca del pueblo de Israel. En cuanto a nuestra cooperación militar, nuestras relaciones son excelentes, vamos a seguir para mantener y continuar la capacitación conjunta. “El terrorismo y la Jihad no golpean el Oriente Medio, sino también a los Balcanes y Europa.* Esto es la guerra.* También estamos muy cerca de Israel por todo lo que se relaciona con el programa de misiles de Irán. *Estamos en el alcance de estos misiles. Si un misil iraní se dirige hacia el mar Mediterráneo, puede significar el fin de todos los países de la región.”*
Grecia firma un tratado militar de cooperación y formación con Israel | laRepublica.es

---------- Post added 03-ago-2015 at 01:36 ----------




JohnGalt dijo:


> Es un rollazo buscar el hilo de oro II, ya se empieza a perder por abajo... alguien sabe si van a ponerle chincheta????



La chincheta debería tenerla este hilo y no el volumen I y II, lo que se suele hacer es que al cerrar el volumen I en el último mensaje se pone un enlace al vol II y en el vol II se pone un enlace en el primer mensaje al vol I. y así siempre.

En este volumen que estamos en el primer mensaje deberían estar los anteriores enlazados para no perderlos.

No se si me explico?¿?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, Freneli: Muchas gracias por su comentario y poco hay que añadir al mismo, ya que Vd. ha expresado claramente cuál es el auténtico "espíritu" del hilo. Por supuesto, que las opiniones personales, como pueda ser la mía, son lo de menos y lo que, realmente, hace interesante el hilo es la abundante aportación de información, que no suele estar al alcance de la mayor parte de la gente, y los debates a los que da lugar. Todo ello se procura que sea dentro del mayor respeto, pero claro esa "línea" yo no la puedo controlar y quien debe hacerlo (el Administrador) NO anda presto en cuidar este pequeño "tesoro" que tiene en el foro. Desde luego, va a tener que ponerse las "pilas", ya que NO estoy dispuesto a que el hilo sea un "reflejo" de lo que es buena parte del foro. Aquí, NO tienen lugar las maneras propias del "macarrilla" de turno.:no:

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Presupuestos Generales del Estado: PGE 2016: Los más irreales en 40 años. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

- La actividad fabril china cae en julio al ritmo más rápido en dos años Por Reuters

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

En línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- Cómo sobrevivir a un mundo en quiebra | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...
> 
> - Cómo sobrevivir a un mundo en quiebra | Investing.com
> 
> Saludos.



Es obvio que en lo de la deuda hay algo que no cuela.

Ya sé que el dato no lo explica todo:

Grecia
deuda 321 miles de millones €
habitantes (2014): 10.775.557
deuda por habitante: *29.789 €* 

Francia
deuda 2.089 miles de millones €
habitantes (2014): 66.259.012
deuda por habitante: *31.527 €*

aunque sólo sea por las garantías de pago que ofrece (en teoría) Francia.

Pero a mi hay algo que se me escapa en todo esto, quizás alguien que sepa suficientemente de economía podría expllicarlo.

Si Japón, por ejemplo, vive tan "ricamente" desde hace años con una deuda pública del 200% sobre su PIB ¿por qué Francia no va a vivir con 280%, Holanda con 325% etc.? Total, se tira de impresora y ya está. Y ahí es donde la desaparición del dinero físico cobra sentido (o me lo parece a mi). Con esa desaparición, las cifras las controlan única y exclusivamente ellos. Si a eso añaden una renta universal (tirando de impresora, obviamente) ¿no podrían mantener este esquema ponzi durante un buen rato como si ná?

Son sólo apuntes, ¿alguien con la cabeza más amueblada que la mía en estos asuntos podría aclararnos?


----------



## RenatoMato (3 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí, NO tienen lugar las maneras propias del "macarrilla" de turno.:no:



Sin embargo cuando el macarra es el propio "bankiero" las maneras infantiles sí que encajan en el "espíritu del hilo" y corresponde a todos el deber de reirle la gracieta.

Y ahora, en complemento al aviso de Jim Sinclair de ayer sobre los "activos promesa" de los "bankios", traigo esta charla como aviso a quienes creen tener *acciones *en su poder. 

*You don't own what you think you own*

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/4rMTrzqgW7w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

_"...The DTCC is essentially a $19 TRILLION private bank which most people have never heard of. The DTCC is charged with settling all daily stock trades within three days, but because of computer and HFT trading the sheer volume of daily trading makes proper settlement virtually impossible. Adding to the confusion is the fact that CEDE & Co. is the secret entity behind the scenes which “owns” all of the shares. So when the system finally implodes you are likely to learn that you don’t own what you think you own. "_​
*Usted no es dueño de lo que cree poseer.*

El DTCC en esencia es un banco privado con $19 billones (ejpañoles) de capitalización que la mayoría desconoce. Tiene el cometido de liquidar todas las transacciones de bolsa en el curso de tres dias, pero debido a las transacciones de alta frecuencia y al inmenso volumen de movimientos diarios, es virtualmente imposible una liquidación correcta. Para mayor confusión, la entidad secreta "dueña" entre bambalinas de todas las acciones es CEDE & Co. Así, cuando el sistema al fin colapse, probablemente descubra usted que no es dueño de lo que creía poseer.


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2015)

Gracias por el complemento.
Acojona.


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2015)

Noticias de las Galias.

Los "problemas técnicos" para retirar dinero en metálico en ventanilla siguen en aumento. Esta vez la Société Générale en Saint Germain en Laye: tope 200 €

y algunos datos comparativos 2012 / 2015.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, tampoco pienses que eso no ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia y existen multitud de ejemplos. Lo que tienes que tener claro es que SIEMPRE una Crisis de Deuda termina con algún tipo de impago. Tan simple de "entender" como que si no se puede pagar, es que no se puede pagar y no se paga...

En realidad, sobre las posibles "soluciones", ya nos adentramos más en el terreno político, que en el técnico desde el punto de vista económico-financiero, y dependerá de lo que se entiende como "correlación de fuerzas". De momento, en el mapa geopolítico, ya estamos viendo algo o mucho de esto.

Por supuesto, frisch, que se puede continuar con el actual Sistema y, seguramente, lo podrán estirar como un "chicle", pero hasta que la "elasticidad" acabe rompiéndose, algo que parece INEVITABLE... Si va a ser en "X" años no tengo ni pajolera idea, aunque tengo mi particular opinión al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ago 2015)

¿ como veis la Libra Esterlina para protegerse ?...


----------



## RenatoMato (3 Ago 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ como veis la Libra Esterlina para protegerse ?...



Usar divisas como protección en una guerra de devaluaciones de divisas? Parece un contrasentido.

La libra, como cualquier otra moneda fiduciaria (excepto la de "reserva"), no puede permitirse ser más valiosa que sus competidoras. Como mucho tendrías lo comido por lo servido.

Los metales preciosos son mejor alternativa porque de su precio no dependen las exportaciones de ningún pais. Además, las comisiones de compra/venta son menores que las de cualquier divisa física.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Veo que sigues con el tema de las Divisas "físicas" y si no recuerdo mal ya tienes CHK, NOK y USD... 

Respecto a lo que preguntas, NO, no veo interesante la Libra Esterlina a estos niveles y piensa que a 1 año ya lleva una apreciación del 11,99% respecto del Euro...

Una divisa que puedes seguir es el CAD (Dólar Canadiense), pero para entrar hay que esperar un poco: en el entorno de los 1,5273 se puede "pensar" entrar en él...

Ahora mismo, El hombre dubitativo, lo mejor es NO hacer NADA si ya se está suficientemente diversificado. Como mucho, quizás, comprar un ETF inverso sobre el Ibex-35 si éste se coloca en los entornos de los 11.500. Digo ETF y no Futuro como "inversión" conservadora, ya que si sale bien o mal los "retornos" NO te quitarán el "sueño"...

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (3 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una divisa que puedes seguir es el CAD (Dólar Canadiense), pero para entrar hay que esperar un poco: en el entorno de los 1,5273 se puede "pensar" entrar en él...



El CAD es un proxy de las materias primas. Para invertir en él hay que confiar en que el consumo mundial se va a recuperar, o sea, creer en milagros.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

El "precio objetivo" indicado para el CAD está todavía a un 6% de alcanzarse... Y cuando llegue ahí, hay que fijarse primero en lo que hace el Índice del Dólar...


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Bueno, tampoco pienses que eso no ha sucedido a lo largo de la Historia y existen multitud de ejemplos. Lo que tienes que tener claro es que SIEMPRE una Crisis de Deuda termina con algún tipo de impago.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ... se puede continuar con el actual Sistema y, seguramente, lo podrán estirar como un "chicle", pero hasta que la "elasticidad" acabe rompiéndose, algo que parece INEVITABLE...



Bueno, mi pregunta o reflexión iba un poco por otros derroteros (lo de la desaparición del cash).

Es cierto que no es la primera vez en la Historia (el problema de la deuda) pero también es cierto que es en la primera vez en la Historia en un contexto en el que no hay manera de controlar la masa monetaria ya que la inmensa parte de ésta es un apunte electrónico y los dueños del ordenador son "ellos" (por decir algo, porque no sé quienes son "ellos").

Mi pregunta es: una vez controlado el dinero, es decir, cuando el dinero se vuelve una mera creación, digamos de la nada, y electrónicamente ¿cabría pensar que el problema de la elasticidad del chicle deja de serlo? 
Si a esto añadimos la creación de una renta universal ¿cabría pensar que las masas además de encantadas aceptarían sin rechistar el nuevo orden de cosas?

Es probable que esté diciendo tonterías pero bueno...

Pienso que los únicos que podrían impedir estos "planes" son los BRICS pero estos, en mi opinión, están igual de empufados y si nos remitimos al dato demográfico, empufados y con un serio problema.

Luego, a la larga, aceptarían el plan, si no lo han aceptado ya.

A saber:

Aquí no pasa nada. Nos inventamos el dinero que haga falta que para eso somos los dueños del ordenador.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: Sí, ya te entendí... pero mi respuesta encaja también perfectamente cuando digo que el asunto pasa a ser una cuestión "política" y ahí es donde se puede desarrollar la "famosa" desaparición del Cash o sino ¿cómo crees que se podría realizar? Pues, se reunirían los "pollos" que cortan el bacalao y darían las oportunas instrucciones a las "cabezas visibles"...

En cualquier caso, yo sigo sin verlo, aunque podría implementarse en buena parte de Occidente, donde el "borreguismo" imperante lo aceptaría sin más y seríamos unos "cuantos" los que clamaríamos en el desierto... No ves, frisch, que la mayor parte de la gente es un mismo reflejo de la situación: Deuda y más Deuda...

¿Los BRICS? Ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto y más teniendo los "Caballos de Troya" que tienen ahí. Bastantes problemas los que se les avecinan a los que ya tienen: Devaluación de sus monedas y caídas en los precios de las Materias Primas... Éste tema es el que más me preocupa en los últimos tiempos y ha quedado claro en bastantes de mis comentarios.

Además, frisch, si "profundizas" en la Historia de Roma tienes el brutal envilecimiento de la moneda = apuntes contables y Pan y Circo = Renta Básica...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2015 at 19:42 ----------

Y ya está aconteciendo uno de los "pronósticos" que hicimos por aquí... El Brent está ahora mismo a $49,76... 

# paketazo: ¿Cómo lo ves? Sigo pensando en entrar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Vaya "hostión" el que se está viviendo en los mercados de Materias Primas... Hace escasos minutos:

- Petróleo Brent: $49,44
- Oro: 1085,20
- Plata: 14,425
- Cobre: 2,342

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ago 2015)

La pregunta del millón es... Llegaremos a Octubre?


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> La pregunta del millón es... Llegaremos a Octubre?



Llegar, llegaremos... pero no sé en qué condiciones. Temo más al desarrollo del 2016 y tengo mucha curiosidad por ver si acontecen los pronósticos más agoreros que hay para el próximo mes de Septiembre... Hoy leía a un analista técnico que el S&P 500 estaba "dibujando" una figura que ya se dio en las caídas del 2000 y 2008...

Saludos.


----------



## nando551 (3 Ago 2015)

Hola a todos, los metales en mínimos de año y con muchas ganas de superarlos.
Si mal no recuerdo estaba por el aire la cifra de 14,44 en plata.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, nando551: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Hacia tiempo que no dialogaba contigo, aunque me consta que sigues el hilo. Bueno, como buen "platero" un poco "jodido"... ¿No? Es un decir, porque tú eres un "metalero" con las mismas características que yo... Tenemos MPs como último "recurso", de manera que el precio pagado si se ha promediado NO es importante y más si se ha utilizado dinero del que se puede prescindir.

nando551, lo mío NO es el AT y sólo lo miro de forma superficial, pero te diré que ahora mismo yo no voy a comprar. Te diré porqué: estoy vigilando al Cobre y éste tiene una pendiente de caída de aúpa, de manera que puede arrastrar también a la Plata y no sería extraño ver en ésta precios entre $12,975 y $12,353... sino lo remedian las caídas bursátiles que se esperan en Septiembre/Octubre.

En cualquier caso, en la Plata ya voy bien servido y prueba de ello es que casi todas mis últimas compras han sido de Premium/Numismatica. Y, quizás, en el Oro SÍ que me anime un poco si toca esos $1000 a $978, aunque como los pierda claramente hay margen para la caída...

Sin embargo, las compras y retiradas en el Comex se están imponiendo y éste se encuentra sumamente debilitado... Como "muestra" este artículo...

- Big Chunk Of JP Morgan

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (3 Ago 2015)

Los que comprasteis plata a 30 euros estaréis empezando a entender lo que significa que un metal "precioso" tenga amplio uso industrial.

Algo que se avisó cienes de veces también.

Yo me decanté por la plata con valor facial oficial para exponerme a las subidas con riesgo insignificante a la baja.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Los que comprarán Plata a esos precios, pues lo mismo que compraron Oro en casi máximos y puestos a "recordar" entre los que animaban a comprarlo estabas tú (con otro nick) y otros... 

En fin, cada cual es dueño de la toma de sus decisiones y con su dinero hace lo que le da la real gana... Por eso mismo, es importante que la gente lea y se informe, pero a la hora de decidir NO se condicione por lo que le puedan decir.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ago 2015)

*fernando* mañana intentaré sacar unas lineas al petroleo. La bajada que se trae estâ dejándolo a precios de saldo. Y este, nos guste o no, es el motor de la actual civilización, y por desgracia, no le veo pronto sustituto.

Gracias por los aportes. Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Ya puestos a "abusar" qué Petroleras aconsejarías... No siendo de las mejores opciones, cómo ves a Repsol, y que al menos tiene un buen dividendo y otra cosa es que lo mantenga...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ago 2015)

La bolsa por Carlos MarÃ­a: El futuro del crudo Brent, de nuevo sobre soporte relevante.
Un gráfico sobre el crudo. El sr Carlos María tiene buen ojo en general para el mundo de la especulación.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Me fío más del análisis de paketazo y, caso de entrar (que es lo más SEGURO...), voy a medio/largo plazo... Estos precios como dice paketazo son de "saldo", pero creo que, fuera de repuntes puntuales, puede caer todavía más: ¿Un poco por encima de los $45...? Me espero mejor a ver qué nos dice paketazo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ago 2015)

Otro que tiene muy buen ojo con el crudo, es @acardenasfx en twitter, comentaba hoy que mañana rebotará para el miércoles con los inventarios seguir cayendo. Y como empresa para entrar una canadiense ECA qué opinais?
Yo también me fío más de paketazo fernando. 
Buenas noches!


----------



## racional (4 Ago 2015)

Esta claro que esto seguira bajando.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Ago 2015)

racional dijo:


> Esta claro que esto seguira bajando.



Hasta que empiece a subir, entonces estará claro que esto seguirá subiendo, hasta que empiece a bajar. Etc.

A 20 años vista pocos se aventuran a saber donde se situará, lo mismo les ocurría a los metaleros de hace 20 años...


----------



## RenatoMato (4 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Los que comprarán Plata a esos precios, pues lo mismo que compraron Oro en casi máximos



De 35 (máximo de la plata en euros) a 17 la pérdida es del -51%.

De 1380 (máximo del oro en euros) a 990 la pérdida es del -28%.

Se explcó hasta la saciedad que el oro es menos volátil por carecer de uso industrial, y no eran consejos caprichosos.

Quien lleva acumulando oro a ritmo constante desde el 2003, como es mi caso, está en ganancias porcentuales de dos dígitos. Sin embargo el objetivo nunca fue ganar, sino no perder.



racional dijo:


> Esta claro que esto seguira bajando.



Tan claro que no encuentras palabras para explicarlo. Así de cegadora es la "luz"!


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Ago 2015)

Upss!!!, creo que racional se refiere al petróleo y yo al oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Mira, en lo que estamos de acuerdo es en lo de NO perder... Y, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro, ese es el objetivo de muchos "metaleros". Además, mientras no se "materializa" NO hay pérdidas reales.

Bueno, mis primeras compras en el Oro fueron en un rango de $600-$800 y después me dediqué a la Plata, aunque ésta ya la seguía por mi condición de aficionado a la Numismatica. Realmente, en el Oro he tomado más interés en el pasado año y el actual.

En fin, si nos olvidamos del "ruido" de las cotizaciones y los tenemos como "moneda" de último "recurso", pues como que tampoco es tan importante el precio de adquisición. Otra cosa sería la "especulación" y NO estamos hablando de ella.

# Bocanegra: No sé... con la "fijación" que tiene con los MPs...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-ago-2015 at 01:31 ----------

# Ladrillófilo: Supongo que te refieres a Encana Corporation... Pues, está tirada de precio y hoy ha cerrado en el NYSE a 7,45. "Algo" debe pasar con esa compañía e imagino que debe estar bastante endeudada, ya que está en caída libre sin soportes... Me explico: el precio más bajo y antiguo en el tiempo de que dispongo es del 1 de Noviembre de 2002, y por aquel entonces cotizaba a 13,61...

Habría que ver el estado financiero de la compañía y cuáles son sus activos, es decir las reservas con que cuenta para su explotación, pero cuando haga suelo no deja de ser una opción. Sin embargo, Ladrillófilo, yo optaré por una Petrolera "tradicional", aunque me temo que antes de entrar habrá que mirar las "cuentas" y los ratios.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Interesante artículo el que os dejo...

- Paro: Un libro vaticina el final del trabajo: en 30 años habrá la mitad de empleos. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Y hace un rato los MPs de "capa caída": el Oro a $1082,60 y la Plata a $14,440...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2015)

El petróleo como no podía ser de otro modo, se encuentra en zona de soporte como lo está el oro, la plata y el cobre por ejemplo...y seguro que si continúo mirando comodities estarán igual o muy parecido.

La duda es si le darán esa vuelta de tuerca, si en el mercado vencerá la especulación (siempre gana a corto plazo), o las aguas volverán a su cauce estabilizando precios y cesando esas caídas tan exageradas en tan breve período de tiempo.

Al grano. En el petróleo, si me dieran esas gráficas que os pongo hace tres años, y viera esas bajadas tan grandes, estaría pensando en un crack económico del estilo del 29 en el "mejor" de los casos.

LO veo hoy, y me digo: ¿coño, pero no puede ser esta magna bajada sin unos motivos extremos?...lo del fracking está bien como caramelo para niños, lo de que se prevé una crisis en China que bajará la demanda puede pasar, pero no...¿Qué pasa con el oro negro?...sinceramente, huele a chamusquina, mucho más que el oro o la plata, pues el petróleo es el "maná" de casi todo lo que vemos y tocamos.

*Fernando* en cuanto a su situación técnica, a largo plazo, en la gráfica mensual que os pongo se observa un triple suelo, al igual que en diario, sin embargo los osciladores parecen querer más bajada, al menos a una zona de rotura de stops, 35$ podría ser factible...que conste que me parece a todas luces exagerado, por la velocidad de la bajada (no han caído de nuevo las torres gemelas, ni Alemania ha invadido Polonia)

En el grafico diario, la cosa se ve más exagerada todavía, la sobreventa es muy fuerte, y los osciladores marcan un rebote bastante próximo, pero para ello estas cotas (*3er suelo en la gráfica)*, debería de aguantar estos días. Yo espero que sí aguante, como espero que aguanten los 1070$ Oz en el oro...pero lo que yo crea que veo, y lo que hagan los especuladores difiere un abismo.

Además ya os expliqué que si quieren hacer saltar stops sobrepasarán un 5% al menos, las zonas de soporte para espantar a todo el personal (hablo de derivados no de contado), para robarles las carteras. Si sucediera eso, hay que ser muy cauteloso, sin embargo, pienso que si se vieran cotas por debajo de 40$ (hablo de crudo, el Brent va un poco más caro en proporción, pero el paralelismo es similar), ya 35$ sería una clara zona de compra a largo plazo, pues es evidente que los ciclos económicos tienen puntos de inflexión, y el petróleo a estas cotas actuales no puede mantenerse mucho tiempo. 

Para especular os recomiendo el ETF (UCO), a corto plazo es una bala X3 en la replica del subyacente, sin embargo, para el largo plazo no lo recomiendo, pues si equivocamos el suelo nos sangrará un buen pico. Tampoco recomiendo meter en esto más de 2000 o 3000€, pues "nunca se sabe"

Sin embargo en cuanto a petroleras, me preguntas por REP. Para mi es una gran inversión si se entra a precios buenos, y esos precios implicarían no solo el petróleo bajo, si no un IBEX en los entornos de 8000 puntos para abajo. Por lo tanto estoy casi al 100% seguro de que independientemente del precio del petróleo, REP si cae el IBEX, también sufrirá efecto arrastre a pesar de que el petróleo pueda subir.

Me gusta también la petrolera *STATOIL*, se puede comprar en NOK, por si interesa jugar con las divisas.

De las grandes, las de siempre Chevron, Shel, Total, BP...vacas sagradas prácticamente intocables...cuando hablamos de los que "manejan el mundo"...estas están siempre de por medio. Cualquiera de ellas a precios buenos sería interesante, pero repito lo de los índices...para mi, como poco han de bajar entre un 10% y un 25% para dar lógica a estas bajadas de las comodities, pues si estas auguran una crisis, ¿por que las bolsas no lo reflejan de momento?

 


 

Buen día a todos.

Edito para deciros que si a día de hoy en USA u otros índices en máximos, encontráis una acción en mínimos, no es buen augurio. Ya no hay gangas, vamos, quiero decir que si una acción está en mínimos históricos, no es por que no la hayan descubierto antes (esa ganga), el motivo suele ser que está mal, o muy mal contablemente.

Os pongo un ejemplo de una petrolera USA en la que hice varias incursiones hace años, para que veáis como está hoy en día, con los índices cerca de máximos históricos.

La empresa es TGC (se dedica sobre todo a fracking, pero tiene un poco de todo), metedla en google finance y ved la gráfica de largo plazo. No es oro todo lo que reluce, mucho cuidado con empresas en caída libre en mercados alcistas.


----------



## oinoko (4 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Cualquiera de ellas a precios buenos sería interesante, pero repito lo de los índices...para mi, como poco han de bajar entre un 10% y un 25% para dar lógica a estas bajadas de las comodities, pues si estas auguran una crisis, ¿*por que las bolsas no lo reflejan de momento*?



Supongo que a estas alturas de partido, es sólo una pregunta retórica pero para quien no se haya dado cuenta la respuesta es simple:

Los bancos centrales se están hinchando de comprar acciones de las grandes empresas. Cada vez que hay un episodio de pánico por lo que sea, la FED y el BCE le dan a la impresora y compran acciones de todas las empresas que conforman los principales indices (SP500, DAX, IBEX, etc), con lo cual amortiguan la bajada, retiran papel, y mantienen el espejismo de que esto va bien.

7 "Saves" in 7 Months: A Market Going Nowhere Fast

En cambio no hay necesidad de mantener alto del precio del crudo. De hecho el crudo barato es la única posibilidad que existe de que el tinglado aguante unos meses más.



Ladrillófilo dijo:


> . Y como empresa para entrar una canadiense ECA qué opinais?



Si estas hablando de Enca*R*na Corporation, lo primero que he visto es que tiene varias demandas por consumo excesivo de agua en sus pozos de fracking. Yo huiría de las petroleras metidas en fracking como de la peste, el fracking es una burbuja que va a dejar un pufo bien guapo. Si vas a entrar en petroleo que sea en las tradicionales.....y sin prisa.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# paketazo: Muchas gracias por el análisis efectuado. Ciertamente, tengo sensaciones parecidas a las tuyas y, desde luego, llevo tiempo dándole vueltas a este digamos "desacople" entre las Bolsas y las caídas tan brutales que se están viendo en las Materias Primas.

En lo personal, oinoko, tu explicación la veo factible en las zonas de "intervención" de la FED y el BCE, pero es que en las Bolsas emergentes estas caídas debieran haber profundizado muchísimo más. Sigue sin "cuadrarme" todo lo que está sucediendo y pienso que, más tarde o más temprano, acabará reflejándose en todas las Bolsas mundiales. Desde luego, si esta dinámica persiste, nos estamos adentrando en una Recesión de "Caballo"... Esperemos que no sea así.

Y dejo esto...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿DE QUIÃ‰N ES LA CULPA DEL DESEMPLEO?

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (4 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Interesante artículo el que os dejo...
> 
> ...



Cuando estudiaba telecos hace 20 años, era recurrente la conversación con compañeros de estudios: "Dentro de 20 años el trabajo lo harán los robots y los humanos estaremos en la playa tomando mojitos".

Han pasado los 20 años y ya circulan los robots por la tierra, pero a todos nosotros en nuestras charlas de bar, se nos olvidó contemplar un parametro muy importante:
*Los robots son privados, los robots tienen dueño!!!*, y los dueños de los robots pueden estár tomando mojitos en la playa porque tienen mano de obra gratis, que trabaja 24x7 y no pide aumento de sueldo, pero por contra, los humanos que no tienen robots tienen que competir con los robots de los demás por conseguir un puesto de trabajo, ser más baratos que ellos y saber hacer algo que todavía no sepan hacer los robots. 

La tecnología ciertamente abarata costes pero también destruye puestos de trabajo, y ambas cosas son deflaccionarias. La primera es la "deflacción buena" por eficiencias, pero la segunda es intrinsecamente mala y es dificil desligarlas. 

Los mojitos en la playa seguiran siendo para unos pocos.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (4 Ago 2015)

Bueno, ya en 1995 Jeremy Rifkin en su libro "El fin del trabajo" comentaba esto. Este Paul Mason no dice nada nuevo, pero en este país hay mucho periodista regulero que no se entera pero escribe de lo que sea. Ni siquiera el periodista cita a Rifkin en su artículo, igual no sabe ni que existe. 

Además en España tenemos a Santiago Niño Becerra que es de la línea de Rifkin. Justo hace unos días puse un enlace de SNB sobre esto mismo y como el trabajo se va precarizando poco a poco. Es bastante interesante. 

Según SNB lo del trabajo fijo de 40 horas semanales quedará para muy poquitos oficios de alto valor añadido, lo demás serán MiniJobs. Es lo que viene. 

Podéis ver el enlace de SNB que puse unos mensajes poco más atrás, con el móvil me resulta complicado volver atrás y pegar. 

P.D. Aquí no se hacen porras a ver donde rebota el oro ?

Saludos


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Interesante artículo el que os dejo...
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Ago 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Cuando estudiaba telecos hace 20 años, era recurrente la conversación con compañeros de estudios: "Dentro de 20 años el trabajo lo harán los robots y los humanos estaremos en la playa tomando mojitos".
> 
> Han pasado los 20 años y ya circulan los robots por la tierra, pero a todos nosotros en nuestras charlas de bar, se nos olvidó contemplar un parametro muy importante:
> *Los robots son privados, los robots tienen dueño!!!*, y los dueños de los robots pueden estár tomando mojitos en la playa porque tienen mano de obra gratis, que trabaja 24x7 y no pide aumento de sueldo, pero por contra, los humanos que no tienen robots tienen que competir con los robots de los demás por conseguir un puesto de trabajo, ser más baratos que ellos y saber hacer algo que todavía no sepan hacer los robots.
> ...



Asi es... Os dejo esta entrevista a Bernard Lietaer *en 1998 * donde menciona este tema (es tambien parte del libro que os comente "El future del dinero". 

En la segunda pagina, figura esta pregunta de la entrevistadora y la respuesta de Lietaer:

_Sara-Esto también influencia la tasa de desempleo ?

Bernard - Seguramente, esto es un factor mayor, pero aún hay más para agregar: cada vez más, las tecnologías de la información permiten que se logre un alto crecimiento económico sin un aumento del empleo. Creo estamos viviendo una de las últimas etapas o períodos orientados por el empleo en EE UU en este momento, como dice Jeremy Rifkin en su libro El fin del trabajo: los empleos no van a estar más ni siquiera en las buenas épocas.

Un estudio hecho por la Federación Metalúrgica Internacional en Ginebra predice que dentro de los próximos treinta años, sólo *el dos o tres por ciento de la población mundial será capaz de producir todas las necesidades del planeta*. Aunque multipliquemos esto por un factor de diez, la pregunta es qué hará entonces el 80 por ciento de la humanidad. Mi pronóstico es que las monedas locales serán una herramienta de mucha importancia para el diseño social en el siglo XXI, aunque más no fuera por otra razón que el empleo. Yo no sostengo que estas monedas locales estén llamadas a reemplazar o que reemplazarán a las monedas nacionales, y es por eso que las llamo monedas complementarias. Las monedas nacionales que generan competencia seguramente jugarán un rol en el mercado global competitivo, pero creo yo, sin embargo, que las monedas locales complementarias son mucho más adecuadas para desarrollar las economías locales y cooperativas._

http://base.socioeco.org/docs/doc-78_es.pdf


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2015)

Interesantes los aportes sobre la reducción de la fuerza laboral, y su sustitución por tecnología.

De esto debemos sacar dos conclusiones bastante obvias:

1- El progreso tecnológico evoluciona de manera inversa al incremento de empleo no especializado.

2- La reducción del empleo no especializado y el precio pagado por hora laboral, disminuye los flujos de capital en manos de la "masa", lo que afecta directamente a los resultados empresariales por la consiguiente reducción de sus ventas, al no existir un círculo cerrado (dinero de las masas X excedente productivo empresarial)

Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, más tecnología, menos empleo, menos empleo, menos dinero en nuestros bolsillo, y menos dinero, menos gasto...las empresas reducen beneficios, y no reinvierten en tecnología, y ala larga su ciclo vital termina en la quiebra por falta de ventas.

Esto así explicado a "grosso modo", es un poco exagerado, pues hay miles de matices al respecto. Pase lo que pase en el futuro, los flujos de dinero han de llegar a esa "masa" de la que tanto hablaba Gasset, pues si no sucede de este modo, se rompe la baraja a largo plazo.

Si es que lo miremos como lo miremos, el sistema de crecimiento actual tiene los días contados, tanto desde la parte monetaria, de crecimiento poblacional, de la devastación de los recursos, las mentalidades imperialistas que nunca se acaban...

No veo una era Terminator, más bien veo un retorno a los años 70. De hecho, si sirve de algo, en la zona dónde yo vivo, las tiendas pequeñas de alimentación, tipo micro cooperativas dónde los productores locales venden sus productos, están funcionando a pleno rendimiento (hablo de tiendas con una clientela fiel, que buscan productos básicos de calidad a costo contenido), conservas, legumbres, carnes, huevos...y esto, no lo veía hace 5 años.

Un saludo, y el oro aguantando a duras penas...pero aguantando.

edito para adjuntar un pequeño inciso sobre las *expectativas* inflación en UK

Suben las expectativas de inflación en el Reino Unido

Recordad - Deflación-Inflación moderada-inflación fuerte-inflación galopante- estanflación.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Ago 2015)

Yo mañana voy a Navelgas, que me queda cerca.

Navelgas, capital de oro

Hay muchos ríos por allí. Algo se pillará.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que no soy el único en ser bastante pesimista respecto al devenir futuro...

# paketazo: El proceso hacia un mundo totalmente tecnificado nos lleva a la perdición y ya lo estamos percibiendo. De seguir ese proceso, ¿para qué tener tanta gente en el planeta?

¿Volver a los 70? Ahora mismo no es factible y te recuerdo que en esa época -la viví...- la tecnología era residual en comparación a hoy y, por consiguiente, había casi pleno empleo. ¿Tú crees que los que manejan el "cotarro" aceptarían volver "atrás"? Va a ser que NO y eso nos lleva a uno de tus comentarios recientes más "revolucionarios", y que es raro en ti por ser siempre tan "correcto", donde proponías "desempolvar" la Guillotina... Y, al final, no habrá más elección que ésa o "agonizar", eso SÍ, "lentamente" si lo propone la "agenda" que pudieran llevar...

Lo que comentas a propósito de las ventas en formato pequeño, tipo "colmado" de mis años mozos, es bastante anormal en mi zona e imagino que debe darse en lugares muy concretos, aparte de tener ya una cierta "tradición" como la que existe en la tierra gallega donde vives y que conozco bien. Eso no quita para que en el futuro eso tienda a desarrollarse, pero porque las "circunstancias" obligarán y ya lo estamos viendo como algo común en Grecia...

¡Joder! paketazo, pero en los tiempos actuales ya no sabemos en qué escenarios vivimos, ya que se suelen dar varios al mismo tiempo. Por ejemplo: la familia que percibe 426 Euros dónde la ubicas, porque para mí es un caso claro de Hiperinflación y Grecia ¿dónde? Podría ser también un escenario más propio de la Estanflación, pero su entorno geográfico es Deflacionario...

El mundo actual, paketazo, NO resistiría una "rueda" clásica de los ciclos económicos y a veces me pregunto si las QE no dejan de ser lo que es evidente: una forma de evitar el derrumbe total de nuestra civilización, tal y como la entendemos, que no significa su "final"...

Vamos con lo que aporto a continuación...

- Este artículo es interesante por la noticia que aporta sobre Connecticut. Está claro que van a "cargarse" a la clase media, pero parece que quieren empezar de arriba a abajo de forma patrimonial y para los demás, de momento, ya tienen los impuestos...

- Connecticut On Their Latest Cash Grab: It

Y una noticia "metalera"...

- Manipulacion del precio del oro en el London Gold Fixing

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Ago 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> De 35 (máximo de la plata en euros) a 17 la pérdida es del -51%.
> 
> De 1380 (máximo del oro en euros) a 990 la pérdida es del -28%.
> 
> ...



Y que parte de, "me importa tres cojones lo que valga hoy, porque no lo necesito ni lo quiero para consumirlo hoy, sino para mi jubilación¡¡"...NO ENTIENDE VD.???


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2015)

*Fernando* las guillotinas tienen que desoxidarlas los ciudadanos. No tengo dudas de que eso no sucederá de la noche para la mañana, pero algo se intuye a lo lejos.

Toda evolución conlleva un tiempo, y nuestra mentalidad también cambia, evoluciona...no es comparable la mentalidad de nuestros abuelos a la nuestra, y la de nuestros nietos será muy diferente a la nuestra. Y en esos cambios, espero que las guillotinas de las que hablé el otro día, estén más cerca de la Bastilla.

Piensa en ti mismo por ejemplo, u otros foreros de este hilo, y muchos otros que seguro no conozcamos. Reflexionas, analizas, comparas, y decides. ¿te equivocas?, seguramente, como todos nosotros. Sin embargo evolucionas y aprendes de un modo más rápido al modo que aprendían nuestros abuelos. 

Ya no pensamos en derechas o izquierdas (o al menos no como hace 30 años), ya no pensamos en un trabajo para toda la vida, ya no admitimos pisar a 100 para que 1 esté mejor (aquí puede que peque de optimista, pero lo creo), ya no anteponemos los tiros a la razón y el bienestar común (al menos en occidente cada vez menos)

En cuanto a mi querida Galicia, es cierto que el sector rural siempre ha predominado en esta tierra, y eso nos ha lastrado en unas ocasiones, y en otras "quizá como ahora", supone una pequeña ventaja relativa...ya se verá.

*Fernando* los que manejan el cotarro, jamás querrán dar un paso atrás...bueno, dónde digo jamás, me refiero a esta generación. Y mientras tengan a las leyes, y a los políticos a su exclusivo servicio, pues no habrá mucho que rascar.

En sentencias como la que he dicho anteriormente, entiendo tu rabia hacia los partidos políticos clásicos de este país, y presuponemos que cualquier cambio difícilmente será para empeorar la situación de la clase media/baja, o baja/muy baja (que es lo que predomina).

Un saludo, y gracias por lecturas tan amenas.


----------



## RenatoMato (4 Ago 2015)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Yo mañana voy a Navelgas, que me queda cerca.
> 
> Navelgas, capital de oro
> 
> Hay muchos ríos por allí. Algo se pillará.



Prepárate a mover Kgs. de morralla para sacar una puta micropepita.

Esto es parte de mi "pesca" en el Narcea hace 2 semanas:




















​


----------



## frisch (4 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* las guillotinas tienen que desoxidarlas los ciudadanos. ... / ...



Ése es el problema  y es que ya no hay ciudadanos (suficientes) para desoxidar nada. El Sistema hace tiempo que entendió que la mejor manera de evitar pasar por la guillotina era "oxidando" al ciudadano. Y lo ha conseguido. Son malos y listos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Mira, yo suelo ser bastante "extremista" y tú eres siempre muy "ponderado"... como buen gallego y ya sabes que te lo digo de forma humorística. Me gustaría creer que el mundo evolucionará como tú comentas, más que nada por los que dejaré atrás, pero sospecho que tú tampoco lo tienes tan claro como lo "racionalizas"...

Y es lógico, porque esa etapa de edad madura y de construcción familiar ya la he conocido y suele ser la mejor de nuestras vidas, pero no es menos cierto que cuando se cumplen determinadas edades tienes, aparte de la "experiencia", una mayor capacidad de análisis y de comprensión de lo que nos acontece... No deja de ser una "putada" que eso ya te pille con una edad avanzada, pero supongo que el término "evolución" encaja también aquí.

Hay algo en lo que discrepo y es que creo que en muchos aspectos nuestros abuelos nos superaban de largo... y hablo de gente "común". Quizás, algunos de aquellos rasgos y algunos de los de ahora, harían el "mix" perfecto, pero ya sabemos que la "perfección" es una ilusión. Precisamente, yo me dedico -cada vez menos...- a una disciplina que tiene "desiertos" los grados más elevados, puesto que se considera imposible llegar a tener esa capacidad o "perfección".

Evidentemente, siempre he tenido una tendencia "ideológica", pero porque las "circunstancias" me obligan, ya que en realidad me considero un ácrata... Ahora bien, en los momentos actuales y viendo lo que sucede en este país, es que no es sólo RABIA, sino que a uno le duele la sangre... ya me entiendes. Está claro que cualquier cambio en las opciones políticas actuales SIEMPRE será mejor, ya que como bien dices es difícil que sigan cebándose en las clases sociales más desfavorecidas. Y como mejor "muestra" de lo que digo es que se pueden analizar los PGE y hay que ser muy HdP para "vender" lo que están "vendiendo"...

Hace años que no voy por Galicia, pero tengo muy buenos recuerdos de sus paisajes, su gastronomía y sus gentes, pero lo que se me hacia muy difícil de digerir eran las continuas lluvias. Piensa que soy mediterráneo...

Y también para mí son muy gratas estas "charlas" amigables que nos llevamos por este hilo... No vamos a "arreglar" NADA, pero al menos encontramos personas con las mismas inquietudes, aunque el "prisma" pueda variar, y poder "hablar" de aquello que normalmente no podemos, no porque no se pueda, sino porque no hay "contraparte"...

Saludos.


----------



## RenatoMato (4 Ago 2015)

******* dijo:


> Y que parte de, "me importa tres cojones lo que valga hoy, porque no lo necesito ni lo quiero para consumirlo hoy, sino para mi jubilación¡¡"...NO ENTIENDE VD.???



He dicho que llevo comprando de forma continua desde el 2003.

Le falta a ud. comprensión lectora y le sobra MALA LECHE (quizás por importarle eso que asegura no importarle).


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Ahí lo dejo...

- Tom Heneghan Explosive Intelligence Briefings

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Ago 2015)

Divergencia entre el precio del crudo y el contango de los futuros - Rankia

Hola buenas noches,

una estrategia de las pocas que va poniendo últimamente Llinares. Por si a alguien se apunta. Trata de una divergencia que ha detectado en el petróleo.

Por otra parte,
parece que los surcoreanos están cargando como nunca debido a las turbulencias chinas:
Bucking the global trend, South Koreans pile into gold | Reuters
saludos

---------- Post added 04-ago-2015 at 23:14 ----------

Orientando - El petrÃ³leo como arma geopolÃ­ticaHispanTV, Nexo Latino

Nivelazo. Pedro Prieto, no se si le conocíais... Otro fuera de serie al estilo Turiel.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2015)

Menudo "morro" el que le están echando las autoridades chinas...

- Chinaâ€™s Latest Warning to Equity Investors: No Big Sell Orders - Bloomberg Business

Continúan las compras en la Plata y también su drenaje en el Comex... a pesar de su uso "industrial", aunque también...

- Investment Silver Demand Draining COMEX Vaults

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Estoy estos días enfrascado en un trabajo personal, de manera que voy recopilando información aquí y allá, aunque realmente de ésta nunca me falta y buena prueba de ello son mis continúas aportaciones al hilo. Bien, ayer me encontré con un artículo de Luis E. Rangel, fechado -¡ojo! a ello...- el 19 de Julio de 2002... Leedlo bien y entenderéis mi referencia de ayer a la "agenda" que algunos HdP están llevando a cabo. Resulta curioso que bastantes años después, estamos viviendo lo que ahí se describe...

- EL GOBIERNO MUNDIAL - Por: Luis E. Rangel M. (luiserangel@hotmail.com)

Y este otro artículo va en la misma línea que ayer comentábamos...

- Presupuestos Generales del Estado: Presupuestos al estilo Rajoy: sin coraje ni ambición de país. Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2015)

Buenos artículos *Fernando* el que habla de la situación pasada de Venezuela, extrapolable ya a medio mundo hoy en día, y la de los presupuestos anti pobres, no anti pobreza.

En cuanto a China y su "mano dura" para lo que le conviene, pues es de risa...no veo yo a Putin pactando nada demasiado serio con estos "dónde dije digo digo Diego" ... realmente lo que diferencia a China de Corea del Norte, es que ha abierto sus frontera y ha hecho un lavado de cara para potenciar su comercio internacional, pero no me gustaría rascar en la superficie de este país, pues seguro encontraríamos auténticos sacrilegios como cortarle la cabeza al ciudadano que no comulgue con los ideales de la patria, o encerrarlo de por vida en una celda de 2 metros cuadrados.

Retomando las predicciones de Luis E. Rangel, ciertamente lo ha clavado con Venezuela, no obstante, no nos engañemos. El Chavismo puede que tenga más o menos simpatizantes, yo no lo conozco a fondo, lo que está claro es que las presiones internacionales, y la corrupción interna han llevado a un país impresionante en recursos y situación geográfica, al tacho. Y políticas a parte, creo que si tu pueblo pasa hambre, pues hay que equilibrar la balanza de algún modo, incluso volviéndonos un poco hipócritas y aceptando un "puede" dónde dije un "no rotundo"...cuando tu pueblo esté mejor, ya retomarás las riendas, pero no poniendo en peligro las vidas de quienes confiaron en ti...chavismo=madurismo

Con los presupuestos nacionales, pues poco hay que decir al respecto, se puede enlazar con el comentario anterior...empobrezcamos a los que tienen todavía algo, y desahuciemos ya definitivamente a los que no poseen nada. Habría que analizar a fondo esa distribución de recursos que nos venden como "los presupuestos de la salida de la crisis", pero yo poco o nada espero de ellos mientras no se genere empelo y bajemos las tasas a un "todavía sería exagerado 10%"...todo lo demás son remiendos de última hora para "excitar a los medios de comunicación"

*Ladrillófilo* mucho ojo con las divergencias entre contado y futuro, hay muchas más de las que parecen, y sí, a la larga suelen equilibrarse, pero por que ceden ambas, no por que una se acomode a la otra en poco tiempo. Durante mucho tiempo esas divergencias me hicieron perder tiempo y dinero...aparecían en valores tras pagar dividendos, al rolar los contratos de futuros trimestrales, tras un movimiento brusco a corto plazo...y al final, dabas por echo que le sacarías jugo, y te lo terminaban sacando a ti de aburrimiento y comisiones por rolar vencimiento, o te dejaban sin garantías entremedias.

El oro lleva unos días "clavado", esto es por que están relajando la sobreventa que había en gráficas de 5 horas y en diario. De este modo, pueden preparar una bajada brusca sin que los osciladores se "enojen" por ello. De todos modos, los 1070 ya están tan cerca que me sorprendería que no los perforasen , pues la estrategia después de bajarlo hasta aquí, sería "robar" todo lo que puedan...veremos si la presión compradora les deja salirse con la suya. Va a ser un juego bonito de ver.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2015)

Vaya, vaya...

- El FMI recomienda retrasar la adopción del yuan en su cesta de monedas Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Estamos de acuerdo en lo que comentas sobre China y, al respecto, diré que quienes esperen "cambios" procedentes desde ese país, mejor que los esperen "sentados", ya que puestos a "empeorar" me quedo como estoy... Ése país es uno de los más corruptos y represivos del mundo. Os dejo un enlace a Amnistía Internacional y conoceréis muchos aspectos de "cómo" funcionan las cosas desde "dentro"...

China: China: Amnistía Internacional España - Derechos Humanos

El artículo de Luis E. Rangel lo he colocado como un ejemplo del posible "plan" que pudieran estar llevando a cabo. Normalmente, estas cosas siempre se prueban en países que no tengan ninguna "fuerza", aparte de que su situación geopolítica sea compleja, y luego ya se adapta el "modelo" a los distintos países/áreas de influencia. Vamos, que ya es algo que se puede constatar fehacientemente hoy en día.

Sobre la situación en Venezuela qué decir... Si hablas con gente de allí, hay una fuerte radicalización, ya sean o no partidarios del Chavismo. Lo que tengo claro es que Chaves fue elegido por mayoría en las elecciones legislativas y en ése aspecto se cuestiona a Maduro... En lo personal, creo que Chaves SÍ que hizo cosas buenas para Venezuela, al menos en una primera fase, pero acabo degradándose también y Maduro es, simplemente, un impresentable. Otra cosa es la situación socio-económica del país y que tampoco es tan "anormal" allí, al igual que en buena parte del Centro y Sur del continente americano. No es menos desconocido que los EE.UU. forman parte del "problema" y de lo que sucede por esos y otros mundos de Dios...

Respecto al Oro y otros MPs, también tengo esa "intuición" de que están preparando un ataque que, posiblemente, perfore esos $1070... Quizás, si hubiera una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas americanas, los MPs pudieran revertir la actual situación y que sigue siendo muy débil, aunque esa misma "percepción" está acompañando para las compras de particulares.

Y dejo esto...

- La deuda pública apenas bajará en 2016 y sus intereses se comerán 9,5 de cada 100 euros

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (5 Ago 2015)

Ultimo articulo de Guillermo Barba, sobre como utilizar la cotización del oro en el nuevo mercado de Shanghai como herramienta "encubierta" para devaluar el yuan.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL ORO, HERRAMIENTA ENCUBIERTA DE CHINA PARA DEVALUAR AL YUAN

Habitualmente estoy de acuerdo con Guillermo la mayoría de las veces pero en este caso, despues de leerlo, no veo ni que sea una herramienta "encubierta", ni veo que sea un modo que no provoque inflacción. 

De hecho, no veo ni que sea una herramienta con alguna ventaja respecto a otros modos tradicionales.
De hecho, no lo veo. 
De hecho, lo veo un poco raro. ::

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (5 Ago 2015)

Hola foreros:
Me encuentro mucha documentación (principalmente documentales por youtube) de que el dólar va a hundirse. Seguro que muchos de vosotros me diréis que si estoy descubriendo la sopa de ajo, pero vosotros sabéis más que yo y me gustaría ver vuestra opinión.
El vídeo que he visto es éste:
 https://www. youtube.com /watch?v= JvbN3PVuH98 
https: // www. youtube.com /watch?v=jqan_n8wkKQ
Quitar espacios en blanco. Es que si no, no sale no sé por qué.
Saludos a todos los Rodríguez (por quedarse en casa y tal).


----------



## frisch (5 Ago 2015)

He visto los dos vídeos.
No tengo una opinión clara, obviamente, pero el dólar no necesariamente va a hundirse con la consecuencia del desmoronamiento de un sistema (por cierto, el nuestro).

¿Por qué no, en lugar de hundimiento del dólar, transformación del dólar y de todas las moneditas que giran alrededor?

Una nueva moneda fundamentada, una vez más, sobre la nada (puesto que no será sobre el oro). Un reset, nueva moneda y a tirar palante.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: La verdad, al igual que a ti, me ha sorprendido mucho el artículo de Guillermo Barba y es que no hay por dónde "pillarlo"... Es lo más "surrealista" que le he leído a Barba y entiendo que un "mal día" lo tiene cualquiera.

# plastic age: Bueno, yo no estoy precisamente de "Rodríguez", aunque me veáis bastante por aquí y es que todavía soy un "currante" y también en Agosto...

Mira, la "cantinela" de que el USD se va a hundir la vengo oyendo no sabes tú cuántos años hace... Y hoy como está: en sus mejores momentos de los últimos años... Que es una divisa sustentada en HUMO, pues SÍ... ¿Y...? Mientras, la principal moneda de reserva mundial sea el USD, que su Deuda goce de la mejor calificación, que además la Deuda de la mayor parte del mundo esté referenciada a esa divisa, NO cabe alternativa y eso se está viendo en la actual Guerra de las Divisas y donde está devastando a TODAS... La más "intervenida" como puede ser el Yuan, ya veremos cómo evoluciona una vez no entre en los DEG y, desde luego, a nivel geoestratégico hay que "descubrirse" ante los "nuevos" arquitectos que hay detrás de la política exterior ejercida por Washington...y ya veremos qué margen de "cintura" les queda a China y al resto de los BRICS.

No cabe duda, plastic_age, que en algún momento le llegará su "hora" al USD, pero al mismo tiempo lo será para las divisas que convivan con él. Como mucho, cabe la "posibilidad" apuntada por frisch: moneda que sustituya al USD, pero más de lo "mismo", reset y vuelta a comenzar. No creo que los "tempos" vayan a ir por ahí, ya que yo pienso que esto acabará "reventando" de la peor de las maneras, pero bueno es una simple opinión personal.

# paketazo: el Crudo sigue en su caída, pero me parece que me voy a esperar a un giro de las Bolsas, ya que sigo pensando entrar a través de una Petrolera, aunque si se retarda mucho habrá que mirar un ETF NO apalancado en mi caso. Lástima que el par EUR/USD no está acompañando en esto de las Materias Primas.

Y dejo un artículo que nos sigue diciendo que el FÍSICO está ahí y con un total "desacople" con el "papel"...

- SHANGHAI SILVER STOCKS PLUMMET: More Signs Of A Global Run On Silver? : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## timi (5 Ago 2015)

saludos , Fernando , aquí uno mas que curra en agosto , se tiene que aprovechar el bau hasta el ultimo momento,,,, después ya entrara el plan b en marcha .

dejo esto

Meet Solyndra 2.0: This US-Taxpayer-Subsidized Spanish "Renewables" Firm Is Collapsing | Zero Hedge

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-05/wti-plunges-44-handle-near-5-month-lows


----------



## plastic_age (5 Ago 2015)

También dejo algo por si alguien no lo ha visto:
El oro no es una inversión.
Creo que lo tienen claro todos los metaleros de aquí, en este hilo.
Pero como antes, me gustaría la opinión de quienes me quieran ilustrar.
https:// www. youtube.com /watch?v=s4PEd_FNi-A
Como antes, quitar los espacios en blanco.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> También dejo algo por si alguien no lo ha visto:
> El oro no es una inversión.
> Creo que lo tienen claro todos los metaleros de aquí, en este hilo.
> Pero como antes, me gustaría la opinión de quienes me quieran ilustrar.
> ...



El chaval se enrolla como una persiana para insistir en que :"*el oro no es una inversión"*

Los primeros minutos, y con respeto lo digo, pensaba que era el video de un psicópata o similar, luego he visto la buena fe del chaval, y ha explicado a su manera la realidad de los sistemas monetarios fiduciarios.

Un buen enlace para todo aquel que esté novel en este tema, y se le quiera explicar para que puede servir el oro.

En cuanto al inciso de China y su patrón oro, y de la inflación que esperaba para "ya" a nivel mundial con el $...pues a seguir esperando...y mientras esperamos, yo compro pan y leche con papelitos de colores...y me voy haciendo viejo.

Todo tiene dos puntos de vista, tratemos de entender los dos y de no ahogarnos en ninguno.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (5 Ago 2015)

Venezuela es buen ejemplo de qué ocurre cuando perteneces a la órbita del país sin nombre y dejas de serlo.

Venezuela era lo más parecido a un supermercado donde todos venían a servirse, locales y foráneos. Tenía tanta riqueza (dinero) que se importaban hasta las lechugas y los tomates diariamente. Total, para qué plantarlas si era más cómodo importarlas. ¡Que no fuera por dinero!

Eran los tiempos de los Adecos y los Copeyanos, socialdemocrátas y democristianos, tal para cual, quítate tú para ponerme yo que luego ya te dejaré de nuevo el puesto para que me lo vuelvas a dejar. Había tanta riqueza que las migajas que caían de la mesa eran suficientemente sustanciales para que la plebe, por ejemplo, los que vivían en los ranchitos de Petare (Caracas) pues eso, vivían y no aspiraban a más.

Cuando la cosa se torció, porque el petróleo ya no daba lo que daba pues ocurrio lo que tenía que ocurrir: los copeyanos y los adecos seguían haciendo de lo que sabían y los de los ranchitos se quejaron sobre la consistencia de las migajas.

Tiempos atrás, muchos, Uslar Pietri, escritor venezolano decía aquello de "el petróleo hay que sembrarlo", pero para qué sembrarlo si la siembra la podemos comprar al amigo americano. Huelga decir que el amigo americano no tenía ningún interés en que se sembrara nada y menos el petróleo.

Aparece Chávez y, la primera cosa que hace es una misión de identificación. Resulta que Venezuela pasa de tener 14 millones de habitantes a 22, así en un plis plas. A base de dar cédulas de identidad a los que no la tenían y que resultaron ser 7 millones. Ahí es na. Pues sí había 7 millones de indocumentados (no todos colombianos, también muchos venezolanos) que hasta la fecha no necesitaban de cédula de identidad porque las migajas del petróleo eran suficientes y no hacía falta ni DNI.

Ahí está la base del chavismo pero claro, de base nada, de fundamento nada, simplemente un montón de millones de personas que dicen que ya no pueden comer.

El amigo americano sigue impasible y espera que todo sea una tormenta de verano.

Salto el rollo de cómo se mantiene Chávez en el poder por no aburrir. Sólo decir que Raúl y Fidel son los que le dan el apoyo logístico.

En cualquier caso y para terminar: si un izquierdoso como Chiripas, en la cuna de la democracia, termina por comer el polvo de las botas de John Wayne y darle las gracias, qué se puede esperar que haga una Venezuela que lo único que posee es el derrick por dónde sale un chorro de petróleo y para más INRI, lo tiene (el derrick), alquilado.

Nada.


----------



## racional (6 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> El oro no es una inversión.



Para nada lo tienen claro, aqui la mayoria compraron oro para "forrarse" en 4 dias. Una mezcla de ignorancia, ambicion, ego desmesurado y cegaded ante la evidencia a hecho que muchos esten arruinados de por vida sin posibilidad de recuperarse.


----------



## maragold (6 Ago 2015)

racional dijo:


> Para nada lo tienen claro, aqui la mayoria compraron oro para "forrarse" en 4 dias. Una mezcla de ignorancia, ambicion, ego desmesurado y cegaded ante la evidencia a hecho que muchos esten arruinados de por vida sin posibilidad de recuperarse.



Tú sí que tienes CEGADED. Mis hojos!!!

Deja de trollear en los hilos del oro. Pesao!!! 

Si alguno está en la situación que dices, dudo que leyera y mucho menos entendiera lo que significa adquirir oro físico.


----------



## Morsa (6 Ago 2015)

racional dijo:


> Para nada lo tienen claro, aqui la mayoria compraron oro para "forrarse" en 4 dias. Una mezcla de ignorancia, ambicion, ego desmesurado y cegaded ante la evidencia a hecho que muchos esten arruinados de por vida sin posibilidad de recuperarse.



Estoy seguro que hay gente que entró en mal momento y han palmado pasta en caso de necesitarlos rápidamente por algun imprevisto gordo. Lo de estar arruinado de por vida, me parece un punto demasiado dramático.

Especialmente porque que yo sepa el oro (físico ) no te lo fían, o sea que se compromete riqueza que ya tenías generada y no riqueza futura. Y por otra parte porque aún vendiendo en pérdidas, aún te dan algo por los krugers,no?


----------



## plastic_age (6 Ago 2015)

_


racional dijo:



Para nada lo tienen claro, aqui la mayoria compraron oro para "forrarse" en 4 dias. Una mezcla de ignorancia, ambicion, ego desmesurado y cegaded ante la evidencia a hecho que muchos esten arruinados de por vida sin posibilidad de recuperarse.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Para forrarse en cuatro días, muchos compraron acciones de Terra en 2000 a 40 € (llegó a 80 €) para venderlas a 3 €, las ganas que tenemos todos de tener más es algo muy humano, pero el caso del oro es distinto.
Comprar una moneda por 1050 €, por ejemplo, y venderla por 970, has perdido 80 €, y eso no es arruinarse de por vida. Lo que digo es que si tienes pensado necesitar el dinero dentro de poco no compres oro, pero a largo plazo el riesgo es mínimo.
Porque si Terra eran 2 ordenadores que bajaron de precio a los pocos meses, el oro es valioso desde que existe el ser humano, y si alguien compró en la subida para lamentarse en la bajada, decirle que las ganancias o las pérdidas se efectúan en la venta del oro.
Si en 1933, Roosevelt prohibió la posesión del oro, tanto en lingote como en moneda, fue por algo, y era para quitar a los americanos la poca riqueza que aún tenían, porque si fuera otra cosa, podría haber prohibido las armas de fuego por parte de particulares.
Y el video dice que el oro te preserva de la pérdida de poder adquisitivo de tus ahorros, es el dinero fiat el que fluctúa ante el oro físico.

Por cierto, tu firma parece destilar cierta misantropía, quizás por ello tu nefasta opinión para quien quiere ahorrar en metales preciosos.


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2015)

los canarios no paran de piar ,,,,
dejo esto

8 Financial Experts That Are Warning That A Great Financial Crisis Is Imminent | EMerging Equity

y buenos dias

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 07:44 ----------

y lo de china ,,,, tranquilos , ya están en ello para solucionarlo 

China emitirá un billón de yuanes en bonos para estimular su economía | Economía | EL PA

o no,,,, patadon,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Buen comentario y que demuestra conocimiento de lo que se dice, por tanto, hablas desde la experiencia y no es lo mismo que opinar desde la distancia sin conocer las causas originarías del "meollo"...

# racional: Gracias por tu "aporte" y es que das unas argumentaciones tan "sólidas", donde se nota cómo te has "exprimido" los sesos, que animas a los "indecisos" a tomar la posición contraria a la que propones. ¿Sabes? Afortunadamente, la mayoría de los "metaleros" no suelen ser gente que tengan grandes dificultades financieras y para la "especulación" conocen otros vehículos asociados al "papel", así que repite cada noche antes de ir a dormir: "Los "metaleros ATESORAN, no "especulan" con los MPs... Los "metaleros" ATESORAN, no "especulan" con los MPs..." Quizás, así te entre en la "mollera" y no seas tan cansino. Además, recuerda aquello de que "gusto con sarna no pica".

# plastic_age: Mira, lo que SIEMPRE ha sido incuestionable es que el Oro ha tenido la consideración de "dinero" de último "recurso". Eso, históricamente, está ahí y quien quiera desmentirlo pues adelante, pero "argumentando"...

Y dejo dos artículos muy interesantes. El de Juan Laborda en línea con lo que percibimos los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí...

- Vozpópuli - Rajoy a lo suyo

- Vozpópuli - 100.000 dependientes han muerto en la legislatura del PP esperando las ayudas

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> He dicho que llevo comprando de forma continua desde el 2003.
> 
> Le falta a ud. comprensión lectora y le sobra MALA LECHE (quizás por importarle eso que asegura no importarle).



Probablemente...

A Vd. le sobra incoherencia...y sobre todo altaneria...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 08:25 ----------

Si vistéis ayer el dato de déficit comercial de los USA...creo recordar en torno al 7%...

Y es que soy de la opinión de que la fortaleza del dolar en estos momentos, con los tipos en 0%, después de emitir dinero como si fuera escombro...NO ES PARA NADA UNA BUENA SEÑAL...mas bien todo lo contrario...

Como ya ha dicho también muchas veces nuestro insigne Juan Laborda...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Sí, ayer me fijé en el dato del Déficit comercial de EE.UU.y que creció un 7,1%, pero también tienes que entender que el dato -siendo malo- queda muy "diluido" ante el hecho incuestionable de la fuerte revalorización del USD en los últimoa doce meses y que alcanza el 20% respecto a una cesta de divisas de países avanzados, que incluyen el Euro y el Yen...

Eso no quita para que en el "fondo", los fundamentos del USD sean una mierda pinchada en un palo, pero la evidencia actual es la que ES: el USD AHORA es quien manda y, posiblemente, en un nivel de fortaleza no visto desde hace muchísimos años. Quizás, no sea todo "mérito" del USD, sino también el "demérito" de buena parte de la Economía que hay detrás de muchas divisas y el Euro es un buen ejemplo de lo que comento.

B-R-A-X-T-O-N, tampoco creo que haya muchas divisas que tengan un buen "respaldo" económico y, con las lógicas precauciones, destacaría muy pocas: NOK, CHF...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 09:58 ----------

Y esta noticia debería mover al alza los mercados de Materias Primas, pero ya veremos si no queda en un "brindis al Sol" y sirve como "excusa" para imprimir más y a lo que China es cada vez más "adicta"...

- China prepara un plan de infraestructuras de 150.000 millones de euros Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2015)

Reforma laboral: Las jubilaciones anticipadas desbordan las peores previsiones y ya suponen el 44%. Noticias de Economía

Directos al precipicio...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Ago 2015)

Hola buenas tardes. Rápidamente... LECTURAS DÃ‰FICIT EXTERIOR USA. DOLAR INDEX, EURO, | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2015)

Sobre Fort Knox...

- Executive Order for Your Gold - Gold Forecast - Silver Forecast - ETF Trading Strategies - ETF Trading Newsletter

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Ago 2015)

Supongo que ya lo habreis leido, pero ahi lo dejo por si acaso... 15.695 bombas nucleares en el mundo...

15.695 bombas nucleares en el mundo, a los 70 años de Hiroshima | Internacional | EL MUNDO

Como creo que comentaba el otro paketazo, lo de Hiroshima fue una autentica barbarie, un crimen de lesa humanidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Un poco "tremendista" este artículo, pero dice también cosas muy "lógicas"...

- LA EXTRAÃ‘A CASUALIDAD DE LOS “500 DÃAS PARA EL CAOS CLIMÃTICO” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y este artículo va muy bien para recordar a algunos que la Plata es sumamente volátil y que continúa teniendo un gran potencial... todo es cuestión de evitar los "picos" y tener mucha "paciencia"...

Once Silver Finds Bottom It Should Rebound By 350% - Here's Why - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Ago 2015)

Divergencia? Dónde?


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2015)

Quizá vuelva a cargar karlillos este mes...


mmmmm....ienso:


----------



## timi (6 Ago 2015)

******* dijo:


> Quizá vuelva a cargar karlillos este mes...
> 
> 
> mmmmm....ienso:



donde compras los carlillos?

dejo esto

Obama: 'Si el Congreso rechaza el acuerdo con Irán, habrá guerra' | Noticias de Bolivia y el Mundo - EL DEBER


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Ago 2015)

O delegación del BdE...o andorrano...

En el BdE no siempre tienen...

---------- Post added 06-ago-2015 at 20:49 ----------

Pero me da a mi que ya hay inpacientes que se han desecho de sus karlillos...


CRASO ERRORRRR¡¡¡


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Ago 2015)

Hola buenas noches, vengo con interesantes links, uno nacional otro internacional.
JC Barba hoy:
Brutal intervención *de la banca española* en junio para comprar deuda pública ante la retracción de los inversores extranjeros por el problema de Grecia. Primer aviso, Mariano. Esta vez te ha salvado Schaüble in extremis, pero ya le has visto las orejas al lobo sobre lo que pasará en cuanto aumente la aversión al riesgo.
http://www.tesoro.es/sites/default/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

El 2º es de Bill Gross un poco... alarmado diciendo lo siguiente... ojo:
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...gross-warns-debacle-currencies-bonds-collapse
El artículo es muy completo, pero en resumen trata de cómo están actuando las monedas de países emergentes. 
Yo diría que el dólar se va a tomar un descanso en agosto, y luego retomará la senda alcista un poco más adelante... Por otra parte, da la sensación que el petróleo va a ir a probar mínimos de 2008. En cuanto a la plata y oro, pues creo que coincidirá la gran bajada con la subida que le queda al dólar index.

Buenas noches!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Ago 2015)

El NFP podrÃ­a hacer volar al DÃ³lar Americano y provocar la capitulaciÃ³n de las Materias Primas. | acardenasfx
Buenos días, en este enlace sostienen la teoría contraria. Proponen que el dólar subirá hoy mismo con el dato de Nfp.


----------



## timi (7 Ago 2015)

dejo este articulo que me ha gustado como lo relata ,,,, ehhh nada nuevo ,,,

Deflation, Debt and Gravity - The Automatic Earth

buenos días


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Me he leído el artículo y es bueno, aunque en la línea que venimos comentando por aquí. A mí lo que me desagrada es que subyace una, digamos, "resignación" más propia del ganado que va camino del "matadero" y NO me parece que esa tenga que ser la actitud a tomar. Ya sé que lo mío es muy "utópico", pero sigo creyendo que en un momento dado el "ser humano" tendrá que rebelarse ante una situación que va a llevarle a la indigencia moral, ya no hablo de la "material"... Además, sigo creyendo que acabaré viéndolo en cualquiera de las variantes que se puedan dar.

Llevamos varios días, aunque es un tema reiterativo aquí desde hace más de un año, en que hemos tratado el tema de los países emergentes, sus Divisas y las Materias Primas, y os dejo un artículo que va en la misma dirección...

- La parada en seco de los mercados emergentes

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## frisch (7 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # timi: Me he leído el artículo y es bueno, aunque en la línea que venimos comentando por aquí. A mí lo que me desagrada es que subyace una, digamos, "resignación" más propia del ganado que va camino del "matadero" y NO me parece que esa tenga que ser la actitud a tomar. Ya sé que lo mío es muy "utópico", pero sigo creyendo que en un momento dado el "ser humano" tendrá que rebelarse ante una situación que va a llevarle a la indigencia moral, ya no hablo de la "material"...



Disculpa que me ponga melodramático  pero es que el problema es que se va a tener que rebelar contra "si mismo" para cambiar "si mismo" y me da que la peña no está(mos) por la labor.

Que tengáis un buen (normal) día.


----------



## BRAXTON (7 Ago 2015)

Vozpópuli - Báñez: la ministra mentirosa que gestiona sus pensiones

Excelente Rallo en este tema...efectivamente, son seres sin moral, y digo seres...

La única moral que comprenden es la moral del dinero...no se puede entender de otra manera.

---------- Post added 07-ago-2015 at 08:51 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Disculpa que me ponga melodramático  pero es que el problema es que se va a tener que rebelar contra "si mismo" para cambiar "si mismo" y me da que la peña no está(mos) por la labor.
> 
> Que tengáis un buen (normal) día.



Buen día a tout le mond...

Efectivamente.

La ingeniería social ha sido tremenda. Pronto vamos a ver los resultados.

Con las palabras de Fernando, no puedo evitar pensar en la película "El Pianista", y en el momento histórico que tan bien queda reflejado...

Cuantos millones de judios habían muerto...para cuando se atisba el primer intento de resistencia violenta y organizada??

Se ha programado a las generaciones venideras, de tal forma que ya nada justifica la violencia...ni ser reo de la injusticia que supone la violencia ejercida por un estatismo al servicio de intereses espúreos???

Hubo generaciones de españoles que entregaron su sangre por valores superiores...

Creo que eso a día de hoy va a ser difícil de ver.

Lamento parecer individualista...pero es que al final es la postura mas práctica. Digamos que si lo soy...lo soy porque no veo otra salida.

Lo dicho.


----------



## racional (7 Ago 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El NFP podrÃ*a hacer volar al DÃ³lar Americano y provocar la capitulaciÃ³n de las Materias Primas. | acardenasfx
> Buenos días, en este enlace sostienen la teoría contraria. Proponen que el dólar subirá hoy mismo con el dato de Nfp.



las materias primas no se van a recuperar en décadas.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Bueno, yo siempre he tenido un punto de "rebeldía" y, a estas alturas, ya nada ni nadie me va a cambiar el "pensamiento"... Vuelvo a echar mano de la Historia y te recordaré que los movimientos revolucionarios suelen producirse de forma casi espontánea y cuando el dolor se ha "extremado". NADA indica que NO puedan a volver a producirse, aunque "no" te lo pueda parecer... Me temo, y ya lo comenté, que lo viviremos...

B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Amigo mío, le digo lo mismo que a frisch... Respeto sus opiniones, pero también la mía y ésta me dice que habrá lo que habrá... De forma individualista se podrá salir en una primera fase y luego NI DE COÑA... Cuando "NO HAYA MÁS TIEMPO" nos va a pillar a todos y algunos podremos defendernos mejor, pero para caer igualmente, aunque con una notable diferencia que se llama DIGNIDAD... Además, yo no espero que la "solución" o la "llama" prenda en esta parte de Occidente y miro más hacia los EE.UU., donde parecen tener más clara la defensa de sus derechos, aunque como ya he indicado todavía tiene que "extremarse" el dolor. NI MÁS NI MENOS...

# racional: ¡Joder! con sus "sentencias"... NUNCA dice NADA y es que no se lo "curra"... Mire, si quiere una "sentencia" SEGURA se la doy: dentro de unas décadas, Vd., yo y muchísimos nos habremos ido al "carajo", es decir que seremos "etéreos"...

Y dejo algo que os interesará... ¿Un "aviso"?

- Big Production Declines From The World Largest Silver Producers : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Ago 2015)

ienso:ienso:ienso:Uhm....

Buscamos uno de esos pueblos que ahora esta de oferta y nos empezamos a organizar? La unica forma de salir de forma sostenible, pienso yo, que es de forma colectiva con personas que tengan las ideas claras y valores solidos... donde mejor que aqui?

Os animariais? :::cook:


----------



## frisch (7 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> ienso:ienso:ienso:Uhm....
> 
> Buscamos uno de esos pueblos que ahora esta de oferta y nos empezamos a organizar? La unica forma de salir de forma sostenible, pienso yo, que es de forma colectiva con personas que tengan las ideas claras y valores solidos... donde mejor que aqui?
> 
> Os animariais? :::cook:



No estaría de más reflexionar sobre ello.

Lo que está claro es que estando solo será difícil salir adelante y manteniéndose dentro del sistema, tal y como lo conocemos, el futuro tiene un nombre: "esclavo", más o menos edulcorado pero, a fin de cuentas, "esclavo".

El problema es que los proyectos en común hay que montarlos con la cabeza bien despejada y con pocas presiones del tipo que sean.

Por reflexionar que no quede.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Sé que hay algunas iniciativas en la "sombra" e incluso aquí en el foro. Bien, es algo que deberíamos tener en cuenta y NO hay que comprar NADA. Según la situación que se presentará, la ocupación de esos "pueblos" sería de lo más "normal", ya que las ciudades se convertirían en "ratoneras".

Quizás, frisch, que suele "reflexionar", pueda ir haciéndolo a este respecto y yo lo tengo en mente, pero teniendo en cuenta que esa "posibilidad" sólo sería en una situación que todos entenderíamos de NO RETORNO, por tanto de momento queda como algo "ficticio".

No es menos cierto que habría que ser "selectivo", ya que la Red tiene el inconveniente de que "camufla" personajes con los que no compartiría ni una hipotética "balsa". Afortunadamente, conozco a varios de los conforeros y con éstos NO tendría ningún inconveniente en llevar a cabo una "aventura" de este tipo.

Sin embargo, de momento, sigamos "conversando" en este hilo y, según vaya evolucionando todo, ya veríamos cómo "tejemos" una red de contactos, por si hiciera "falta"...

Y dejo un buen artículo y que debería leerse el "indocumentado" interesado que es el Rajao, alias "Pinocho"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...a-deuda-de-espana-resumida-en-un-solo-grafico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2015)

Ya habíamos comentado sobre esto...

- España y Alemania o cómo el euro ha podido 'modificar' las exportaciones - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Ago 2015)

Os dejo este gráfico de la deuda mundial posteado en el principal, Rusia en cabeza...::






http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sia-ruina-deuda-insoportable-e-impagable.html


----------



## timi (8 Ago 2015)

estoy de acuerdo Frish , el cambio es personal e interno o no será ,,,,

Johngalt , por debatir que no quede , pero yo estuve mirando el tema hace unos pocos años , y llegue a la conclusión que si se cumplen los timing que se manejan por aquí " que yo creo que son correctos" es tarde. Si no se cumplen, mi cambio interior empezó hace años y es irreversible . Y esos cambios no han sido mas rápidos y drásticos porque mi entorno personal mas próximo , no me hubiera "acompañado" ,,, la parienta tiene su carácter ,,, y estos cambios , o se hacen con los mas allegados o no tienen sentido.
Es tal como comentas Fernando , son cambios sin retorno , personalmente he efectuado todos los cambios posibles , pero siempre de forma reversible , mas allá ya son palabras MAYORES , pero todo llegara.

Bocanegra, brutal el grafico .

dejo esto

Las plataformas petrolíferas vuelven a dar la sorpresa y el crudo Brent pierde los 49 dólares - elEconomista.es

Brasil desconecta 21 centrales tÃ©rmicas por la caÃ­da de la demanda elÃ©ctrica El Periodico de la EnergÃ­a | El Periodico de la EnergÃ­a

buenos días


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rescate de Grecia: Los 10 actos de una crisis histórica que cumple ocho años... y que se resiste a morir. Noticias de Economía

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: AUTODEFENSA FINANCIERA CONTRA LA CRISIS

Saludos.


----------



## trunx (8 Ago 2015)

JonhGalt -
Buscamos uno de esos pueblos que ahora esta de oferta y nos empezamos a organizar? La unica forma de salir de forma sostenible, pienso yo, que es de forma colectiva con personas que tengan las ideas claras y valores solidos... donde mejor que aqui?
Os animariais?

Fernandojcg -
# JohnGalt: Sé que hay algunas iniciativas en la "sombra" e incluso aquí en el foro. Bien, es algo que deberíamos tener en cuenta y NO hay que comprar NADA. Según la situación que se presentará, la ocupación de esos "pueblos" sería de lo más "normal", ya que las ciudades se convertirían en "ratoneras".



Me ha sorprendido la respuesta, supongo que se esta refiriendo a pueblos abandonados ¿no?, pero los pueblos abandonados suelen carecer de ningún servicio básico, o se refiere a pueblos deshabitados donde la gente utiliza las casas como segunda residencia ?.....me gustaría aclarar este punto, y en que supuesta situación "sería de lo más normal" hacer eso, más que nada para entender las "ideas claras y valores sólidos" a que hace referencia la pregunta.


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo habreis leido, pero ahi lo dejo por si acaso... 15.695 bombas nucleares en el mundo...
> 
> 15.695 bombas nucleares en el mundo, a los 70 años de Hiroshima | Internacional | EL MUNDO
> 
> Como creo que comentaba el otro paketazo, lo de Hiroshima fue una autentica barbarie, un crimen de lesa humanidad.



Me coincidió hace un par de días, ver un reportaje en D. Max creo que fue, de testimonios de ciudadanos de Hiroshima que vivieron el impacto en persona.

Evidentemente, eran niños cuando sucedió, y todos coincidían en algo muy llamativo. No culpaban tras 70 años a los americanos por lanzar la bomba, si no al régimen japonés y a su actitud hacia su pueblo, al que tenían tan sometido y centrado en el engranaje militar que la desinformación al respecto de lo que sucedía fuera de Japón, era tabú para sus ciudadanos.

Luego ya daban ganas de llorar al escuchar como narraban que lo peor, no fue el impacto que segó en 5 segundos 80.000 vidas, si no lo que vino después (y no solo hablo de la radiación), si no de los saqueos, asesinatos, y mafias (sobre todo la Yacuza), que tomaron el control de la ciudad, y pusieron a los niños huérfanos a trabajar rebuscando chatarra en los escombros, o de limpiabotas, pero la peor parte fue para las niñas entre 8 y 12 años, que desaparecieron literalmente de Hiroshima y su destino fue la venta como prostitutas).

Ya como gota que colmó el vaso, los cientos de niños huérfanos que eran demasiado pequeños para valerse por si solos (meses y pocos años), murieron de hambre tirados por las calles, y una vez muertos, se les apilaba y quemaba como a escombros, sin que nadie derramase una sola lágrima por ellos, o intentase salvarlos ofreciéndoles alguna migaja)...de echo muchos acudían a un campo de refugiados improvisado dónde preparaban puré de patatas para estos niños, que en cuanto lo recibían se les robaba por adultos, y ellos terminaban chupando los trapos que usaban para limpiar las ollas una vez terminado el puré para saciar el hambre o al menos engañarla unos minutos.

Eso era lo que más les dolía a estos testimonios, que su propio pueblo no hubiera sido solidario con los más débiles en los momentos más necesarios e hicieran una piña. 

"Homo homini saepe lupus est"

Me recuerdan estos testimonios a una película llamada "The road", con Viggo Mortensen de protagonista...en la película, se entiende un poco hasta dónde podemos llegar en una situación límite de apocalipsis.
Buen sábado a todos, un saludo.


----------



## rodion (8 Ago 2015)

No he tenido tiempo de leerlo, pero creo que puede ser un buen elemento de discusión dado que el BoE es un actor fundamental en toda esta historia.

The Bank of England's revealing views on gold in 1988

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/ronan-manly/the-bank-of-englands-revealing-views-on-gold-in-1988/


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Ago 2015)

Paketazo: gracias por compartir tus reflexiones. Hace dos días en Russia Today conmemoraban la hijoputez de Hiroshima y el reportaje solo mostraba la crueldad humana y el sufrimiento de los débiles hasta extremos en los que cualquier persona de bien no puede por menos que estremecerse. Algunos de los americanos que tes tuvieron relacionados con ese episodio viajaron a pedir perdón a los que aún viven. Los remordimientos de conciencia que tienen son tremendos, no creo que actuaran en el reportaje. Tratare de ver lo de la Yacuza, que supongo añade más crueldad al asunto.

Paketazo, frisch y y y fernando: gracias por la respuesta a lo del pueblo. En relación a la ocupación en situaciones madmaxistas ya lo había comentado Fernando hace unos días, pero yo me iba en la línea de frisch de hacerlo con la cabeza fría, no cuando el "quilombo" ha llegado. Los cambios, como hemos comentado, se inician por un proceso de transformación acción interna, que en ocasiones es doloroso. Digamos que tenemos siete niveles de consciencia, que la mayoría de las personas ocupan en sus tres niveles básicos. El alcanzar niveles superiores (cohesión, trascendencia) supone transformarse uno mismo y a veces se necesita ayuda para eso. Dicho esto, no creo que sea tarde, Paketazo. Lo difícil no es poner en practica lo que deseas, es haberte transformado y empezar a materializar ese proceso. Y no es tarde precisamente porque la cohesión permite construir partiendo de las fortalezas de los demás, todos juntos, cada uno aportando sus conocimientos, pero todos compartiendo unos valores sólidos. 

No me refería a pueblos abandonados, me refería a pueblos con muy pocos habitantes que ahora mismo tienen gente mayor y no quieren desaparecer. Pueblos que si tienen acceso a agua, tierras fértiles y un enclave, digamos, seguro (security), pueden ser interesante, porque en situaciones normales pueden permitir una existencia no totalmente aislada del sistema actual, pero con complementos (lease Bernard Lietaer approach, final de la Rebelión del Atlas, bancos de tempo en Japon, Gesell, etc), y en situations also mas extremes permitir subsistir de una manera organizada.

Bueno, parece el mito de la caverna de Platon. Será mejor volver al vil metal:bla::ouch:


Se venden pueblos desde 59.000 euros


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# trunxt: Creo en el derecho a la propiedad privada y que -¡ojo!- sea LEGITIMA... por tanto, no hay que "buscarle los tres pies al gato". Mí comentario se "entiende" perfectamente y en el contexto "ficticio" al que me refiero: situación bélica y/o madmaxista. Mire, yo tengo Patrimonio, más o menos grande -eso es lo de menos-, así que está claro que estoy muy lejano del pensamiento "Okupa", si es eso lo que le pudiera preocupar de mí comentario.

Respecto a los pueblos, pueden ser abandonados o casi deshabitados y se sorprendería Vd. de la cantidad que existen de ellos en nuestro país. Evidentemente, situados en zonas estratégicas, es decir bastante alejados del mundo "civilizado", que posean agua, posibilidades de caza y pesca, aparte de terreno que pudiera cultivarse y que procurase alimento natural a animales para el consumo. Le garantizo que haberlos, haylos, sin necesidad de ocupar una "segunda residencia"...

En fin, trunx, creo que queda aclarada su duda y debe entender que estamos hablando de algo muy hipotético y no sé si realizable, aunque es factible en formato "pequeño"... que se produciría si se diesen las condiciones extremas que se proponen.

Sin embargo, en situación bélica, el concepto de "propiedad privada" es algo que pertenece a los avatares que se puedan dar. Ayer, ví una película muy cruda, centrada en la II WW, y es un buen ejemplo de lo que comento...

# paketazo: Suelo pensar como "militar" y hay un hecho incuestionable: si tú tienes un arma mejor y más poderosa que el rival, acabas utilizándola... Simplemente, por ahorrarte vidas "propias", material y TIEMPO. Dicho esto, NO creo que los americanos tuvieran mejores alternativas, teniendo en cuenta las bajas que sufrieron en las islas más cercanas al Japón y la invasión de éste país hubiera provocado una mayor mortandad que la que hicieron las bombas atómicas, pero sobre todo entre la población civil japonesa. Ya sé que no suena políticamente "correcto" lo que comento y, sin embargo, es tan OBVIO... Respecto a las cuestiones éticas, en la Guerra existen unas determinadas "reglas" y éstas imponen siempre su "Ley". Por eso mismo, antes de declarar una confrontación bélica, se tienen que considerar muchas cosas de gran calado y que luego, desgraciadamente, ya no se "puede" hacer...

Y os dejo un buen artículo en memoria de este tema...

- Rebelion. Hiroshima y Nagasaki 70 a

# JohnGalt: Ahora mismo no es "viable", ya que mucha gente todavía está "dentro" del Sistema, por ejemplo yo mismo sigo trabajando... Además, tampoco tenemos la "certeza" de que vaya a ser "inmediato" y algunos podemos tener algunas "percepciones" más pesimistas, pero -insisto- en que desconocemos los "tempos" que se puedan dar. Quizás, en pocos años tengamos una mejor "perspectiva"... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (8 Ago 2015)

RenatoMato dijo:


> Prepárate a mover Kgs. de morralla para sacar una puta micropepita.
> 
> Esto es parte de mi "pesca" en el Narcea hace 2 semanas:
> 
> ...



Es que no llevabas una buena batea. Eso tuyo parece un tuper de paella.

He aquí una batea aerodinámica con la que sacas una onza hasta en el grifo de casa.

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Buscar oro batea plato 40cm


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Ago 2015)

kovaliov dijo:


> es que no llevabas una buena batea. Eso tuyo parece un tuper de paella.
> 
> He aquí una batea aerodinámica con la que sacas una onza hasta en el grifo de casa.
> 
> mil anuncios.com - buscar oro batea plato 40cm



Jajaja. Hacia falta este toque de humor entre tanto realismo!


----------



## dmdp78 (8 Ago 2015)

Por fin vemos un poco de Oro en este tema del Oro !!!!

PD, Lo que obligo a Japón a rendirse no fueron las bombas atómicas, fue la victoria total de la Rusia Soviética en Manchuria puesto que Japón sabia que los Rusos se quedarían con el territorio conquistado…. COMO ASÍ FUE CON LAS ISLAS DEL NORTE DE JAPÓN, el Imperio Ruso-Soviético se estaba preparando para entrar en la gran Isla de Hokkaido en el Norte debido a su fragilidad militar debido a su vez a que todo el ejercito Japonés estaba en el Sur preparado para la invasión Norteamericana.

PD II, A los Japoneses les pasaba lo mismo que a los Alemanes, temían más a los Soviéticos que a los Americanos, ( No sin razón )

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - ¡Paremos a los "buscadores" de rentas!

- Vozpópuli - 3.000

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - 3.000
> 
> Saludos.



No hay nada que hacer, seguimos dilapidando dinero, y lo seguiremos haciendo mientras exista esa posibilidad.

Es una vergüenza leer algunas de esas partidas presupuestarias...y las que habrá que no mencionan ahí y que seguro nos dejarían perplejos.

Cada vez comulgo más con tu idea para las próximas generales *Fernando*, y te aseguro que hace unos meses ni me lo plantearía, sin embargo a veces hay que dar unos pasos atrás para poder tomar carrerilla y saltar un gran escollo.

Uno de los países que por situación, tamaño y población debería de ser locomotora de Europa, y que se encuentra "por mucho que se maquille endeudado sin apenas margen de maniobra"...y lo peor, si nos endeudamos y avanzamos con seguridad (buenas infraestructuras, comunicaciones, sanidad, enseñanza, dependencia, I+D...), pues bueno, es un mal menor lo de la deuda, sin embargo se recortan partidas "vitales a mi modo de ver", y se mantienen otras que "desde mi opinión, seguro errónea, son morralla"

No me caliento más...*Fernando*, el próximo enlace directamente relacionado con nuestra querida política nacional, prevenme para no leerlo, pues cada uno que pones me deja peor que el anterior.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## timi (9 Ago 2015)

saludos
de vergüenza Fernando , pero pienso que es una ínfima parte de lo despilfarrado , y la gente solo reaccionará cuando sea tarde , que igual ya lo es,,,,,
solo por comentar una partida ,,, 100.000 euros en cubriciones de perros policía ,,, pero si las perreras están llenas ,,, si , ya se que no todos los perros sirven para la tarea de policía , pero entre los miles que tenemos en perreras alguno servirá no?

demencial ,, me pongo de mala leche yo también ,,,,

dejo esto

Peak Insanity: Chinese Brokers Now Selling Margin Loan-Backed Securities | Zero Hedge

esta sacado del capitán asterisco , no entiendo muy bien el tinglado , pero a lo que si llego es que esto va a ser como con zapatero , el 2016 será el año de negación de la mayor , para cuando llegue la ola de lo de china sobre finales de 2016 , no existirá margen de maniobra y mi intuición me dice que será un 2008 multiplicado por 10 ,,, vamos, que las fechas comentadas por aquí por Fernando tienen muchas posibilidades de cumplirse.

buen domingo a todos y a disfrutar el momento,,,,


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Ago 2015)

Algunos recientes "descubrimientos" de oro en iran

http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2015/08/07/423656/iran-mining-gold-mineral-yazd-borna

y unas declaraciones acerca de las reservas de oro en Sudan (los rusos estan por alli), aunque estas declaraciones me parecen desmesuradas

Sudan says unearthed gold reserves surpass $1.7 trillion as questions rise on Russian contract - Sudan Tribune: Plural news and views on Sudan

que debido a recientes descubrimientos parecieran incrementar en 20 t anuales la produccion de oro en ese pais para el 2016 (para un total de 100 t/y).

Respecto al impacto de la caida del oro en las carteras rusas y chinas, os dejo este enlace de Bloomberg, que lo analiza desde "su" (?) prisma:

Gold Crash Costs Russia and China $5.4 Billion in Just Three Weeks - Bloomberg Business

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: No podemos obviar lo que todos sospechamos que está sucediendo, de manera que NO hay más remedio que divulgar aquellas informaciones que denuncian las irregularidades que se están realizando en nuestro país. Evidentemente, cada vez que leo estas cosas, me pongo de la misma "mala leche" que te puedes poner tú, timi o cualquier persona medianamente "decente"...

Mira, te voy a dar otro ejemplo de hace escasos minutos: estaba comiendo y viendo un informativo de la TV... Bien, han dado un "retazo" sobre la pobreza que se está viviendo en nuestro país y había el caso de una familia monoparental, es decir una mujer valenciana, con dos hijos de 4 y 8 años, y con una ayuda de 426 Euros... Y hablamos de una mujer con dos carreras técnicas universitarias. Por cierto, un buen ejemplo de la Hiperinflación que se vive en muchos hogares españoles y a la que hacía mención no hace tantos días.

Claro, paketazo, que deberemos movernos en la "foto" e intentar "cambiar" ALGO en la medida de nuestras posibilidades y ahora mismo para hacerlo hay que pasar por las urnas. Y el que no quiera hacerlo, pues estará en su derecho y habrá que respetar su decisión, pero para nada estoy obligado a compartirla y paro aquí...

En cualquier caso, dentro de mí labor en el hilo, SÍ que voy a enfatizar más la información de este tipo cara a las próximas elecciones legislativas. Entiendo que, aparte de los "metaleros" habituales que nos siguen, hay muchas personas que entran en nuestro hilo para buscar otras "formas" de información y lo que menos les interesan son los MPs...

# timi: Bueno, si hiciéramos un análisis de las distintas partidas de los PGE, NO pararíamos de despotricar, pero es que no daríamos abasto si viéramos el "más de lo mismo" que se da en las distintas administraciones de las CC.AA., Ayuntamientos, etc. Es que lo que sucede en este país tiene ya unos tintes realmente INSOPORTABLES...

# JohnGalt: Gracias por los aportes y respecto a la opinión sesgada sobre la adquisición de los MPs por parte de China y Rusia, pues la "clásica" dentro del actual panorama financiero y donde todo gira alrededor del "papel". En cambio, para mí, es muy destacable que Rusia siga con su política de adquisición de Oro, porque en este caso sabemos que es el Estado ruso quien compra y en el caso de China hay una ambigüedad absoluta, aunque sigo pensando que allí están pesando las compras de particulares. E insisto en lo de Rusia y mantengo que ello se debe a que ese país toma esa actitud en previsión de "ALGO" que podemos ¿"intuir"?...

Por cierto, JohnGalt no hace mucho que mí hijo estuvo en el país donde ahora resides, pero por poco tiempo, ya que anduvo unas semanas por Asia, especialmente por Extremo Oriente. Llevo unos días un poco "tocado", ya que ha venido con la idea de perfeccionar su Inglés, "arreglar" lo que tiene por aquí e intentar en un par de años "pirarse" y abrirse camino en alguno de los países que ha visitado. No, el tuyo no entra en sus parámetros...

En el fondo, no hace tantos años que le aconsejé eso, pero se está dando cuenta de que aquí NO hay futuro tal y como vamos, por tanto siendo un tío preparado y emprendedor, me parece que tampoco tiene mejor alternativa. En fin, de aquí a esos dos años veremos si algo se consigue "reconducir" en nuestro país, pero evidentemente está muy complicado...

Pasando a otra cosa, se están publicando los resultados trimestrales de bastantes mineras extractoras de MPs. Os dejo una "muestra"...

- Fortuna Reports Consolidated Financial Results for the Second Quarter 2015 - Yahoo Finance

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Ago 2015)

Gracias Fernando. Me alegro que tu hijo se vaya moviendo ya siendo joven (si es lo que quiere), mas que para perfeccionar su ingles, para conocer otras culturas y enriquecerse como persona.

En lo particular, si pudiera, eligiria Australia y Nueva Zelanda. Pronto se me pasara el tren (para algunas profesiones piden < 45 anyos) pero creo que es un lugar donde hoy en dia se puede vivir medianamente bien (tengo amigos no espanyoles alli). Estuve mirando el otro dia el tema de visas, y lo tienen muy organizado. Hay incluso una forma de entrada para mayores de 55 anyos que le llamana "jublidado inversor", pero hay que tener pasta. Pero para determinadas profesiones (IT, medicos, enfermeras, ingenieros quimicos) hay ahora una buena oportunidad.

Al principio pensaba que era una pena que nuestros hijos tengan que emigrar y demas, pero despues de mi experiencia (he migrado porque me lo pedia el cuerpo) ya no lo veo asi: el mundo hoy no es tan grande como antes, y las verdaderas raices estan en la familia (porque los amigos que se dejas en tu pais de origen, aunque lo intentes al principio, terminan perdiendose y hacienda cada uno su vida)... En mi casa somos tres, de tres nacionalidades distintas, asi que... cuando me preguntan donde me jubilare, solo puedo que sonreirme... si llego a la jubilacion, no tengo n.p.i.

Cualquier cosa que necesite por estos lares, ya sabes, aqui estoy.

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Ago 2015)

Is The "Smart Money" Ready To Bet On Gold? | Zero Hedge

Hola buenas tardes, enlazo un artículo que trata de lo que a veces habla Unai. El caso es que los hedge funds no estaban tan cortos en oro desde 2001...

*How is that relevant for gold? As of this week, Commercial Hedgers are holding the lowest net short position in gold futures since the launch of the gold bull market in 2001.*








En cuanto al artículo del tema de China, sí pinta mal, pero me imagino que el banco central chino no ha dicho su última palabra. Creo que vamos a ver medidas extremas. 

A couple of things should be obvious here. First, this sets up the possibility that *a perpetual motion margin doomsday machine is being created*. That is, if brokerages simply offload the margin loan risk to investors and use the proceeds to fund still more margin lending which can also be turned into still more ABS, and so, *then the effect will be to pile leverage on top of leverage on the way to constructing a monumental house of cards.* Beyond that though, one certainly wonders what happens in the event the underlying stocks become completely illiquid (i.e. Beijing decides to suspend trading on three quarters of the market again).


----------



## timi (9 Ago 2015)

dejo este interesante popcast , al hilo de lo de los presupuestos

Salvando, in extremis, la deuda española - Economía Directa 9-8-2015 en mp3 (09/08 a las 11:46:33) 01:18:33 6337724 - iVoox

con Roberto Centeno 

para ponerse de mas mala hostia ,,,, :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Te agradezco tu ofrecimiento y lo tengo en cuenta. No sé, pero el próximo año tengo intención de ir por Extremo Oriente, de manera que quizás haga escala en donde vives y, posiblemente, entonces pudiéramos conocernos, a fin de cuentas creo que eres una persona que merece mucho la pena. En fin, es algo hipotético ya que queda mucho tiempo de aquí a entonces. Y no te pienses, pero mí hijo ya lleva mucho mundo corrido... Lo que le sucede es lo mismo que a muchos buenos profesionales de nuestro país y es que NO acepta que le paguen por debajo de lo que él vale, y estamos hablando del terreno profesional, pero es que si encima añadimos que no existe trabajo de calidad... Parece mentira en lo que han convertido a España y que, verdaderamente, como dice paketazo tendríamos que ser una "locomotora" a nivel europeo... Quizás, todos tengamos algo de "responsabilidad" en ello.

¿Sabes? JohnGalt, debe ser algo "genético", pero tengo muchas reticencias respecto al mundo anglosajón y eso que tengo familia ahí... Es posible que mi hijo pase un tiempo en el Reino Unido (por lo del Inglés), pero me parece mucho mejor que oriente su vida hacia esos países que ha estado sondeando en Extremo Oriente. Es más, una de las "posibilidades" que tengo en mente para mí jubilación es Malasia, pero claro eso depende de tantas "variables", como por ejemplo de mí "estudio"...

Sin embargo, JohnGalt, lo ideal es que la gente NUNCA se viera obligada a emigrar y otra cosa muy distinta es el ansía de "expandirse", es decir conocer mundo, nuevas culturas, formas de vivir, etc. Esa es una de las mejores maneras de quitarse el racismo gratuito que suelo observar, aunque es lógico que las identidades culturales tiendan a manifestarse y yo, por ejemplo, no acepto nunca que se insulte a nuestro país, a pesar de nuestras notables "carencias"... Por otro lado, nunca me haría musulmán, pero porque tengo muy claro cuál es mi pertenencia "cultural", ya me entiendes...

Ya que comentaba sobre mi estudio, pues he leído un artículo que me ha dejado "intrigado" (hasta cierto punto) y en el mismo se comentaba que el Ejército ruso estaba fomentando la cría de cuadra de caballería y los coches con arranque clásico sin circuitos integrados... Suelo seguir muy de cerca los movimientos que realiza Rusia, ya que Putin puede ser otro HdP, pero de "idiota" no tiene ni un pelo, de manera que sigo observando que los rusos se están "preparando". ¿Para qué? Eso ya lo dejo para que hagáis las conjeturas que estiméis oportunas y, por mi parte, cada vez más "claro"...

# Ladrillófilo: Lo de China tiene un "tufillo" tan APESTOSO o más que lo que acontece en Occidente. Y, desde que arribé a este hilo, siempre he mantenido la misma postura y, a fin de cuentas, es el tiempo el que da y quita "razones"... Aquí NO andaba nada "desencaminado".

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (9 Ago 2015)

timi dijo:


> dejo este interesante popcast , al hilo de lo de los presupuestos
> 
> Salvando, in extremis, la deuda española - Economía Directa 9-8-2015 en mp3 (09/08 a las 11:46:33) 01:18:33 6337724 - iVoox
> 
> ...



"Rajoy es un psicópata sin empatía"
"Lo que están haciendo no es ya de sinverguenzas, es pura maldad"
Roberto Centeno


Timi se me ha adelantado, estaba yo deseoso de buscar un hueco para escuchar este podcast, que prometía bastante, y tener una excusa para aportar algo al hilo. Porque la verdad es que la calidad de las aportaciones está siendo muy alta. A parte de que se nota que el nivel de conocimientos y experiencia de muchas de las personas que hay detrás del teclado es alto (idem).

Lo que se dice por aquí, el análisis que se hace de la realidad es bastante pesimista. Pero tras una primera fase de "depresión" y confusión (aunque yo antes de aparecer por aquí no me creía absolutamente nada de lo que salía de medios "oficiales"), empiezas a notar un beneficio. El mirar la "realidad" de otra manera te conmina a tomar medidas. Y toda medida enfocada a una mejora personal es beneficiosa para el individuo. Desde la responsabilidad financiera, hasta el evitar el decaimiento físico, pasando por la mejora "intelectual" a base de intentar seguir aprendiendo nuevos conocimientos y habilidades, o mejorando las que ya se tienen.

Si hubiera tenido la suerte de acceder a información similar a la de este hilo hace 10 años, si que hubiera tomado la decisión firme de irme de este país. Y no precisamente por falta de patriotismo y empatía hacia el. 

#fernando, ¿me permites preguntarte cuales son esos países de extremo oriente a los que les ves algo de futuro? Si no quieres contestar directamente, puedes dar alguna pista "para que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones"

P.D.: La intervención de Centeno es tremenda, vale la pena escuchar este podcast.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Ago 2015)

Hola, que tal, estoy en el proceso de compra de un lingote de 1 oz de plata tibetana 999 bullion con un horóscopo grabado, no se si habré metido la para en cuanto a calidad ya que es para regalo y es la primera vez que compro plata. Bueno, ya os contaré a ver que tal.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Rattus: Bueno, ya he comentado que tengo un especial interés por Malasia y, por tanto, por países cercanos como Tailandia, Camboya, etc. Tampoco digo que vayan a tener más "futuro", pero hay muchos occidentales que con su pensión viven muy bien por allí y otros han montado pequeños negocios. Esto es como en todo, primero hay que"sondearlo" y luego irse a vivir unos meses allí, de manera que uno pueda comprobar si se adapta o no, ya que de "vacaciones" todo suele ser demasiado "bonito". El único pero que le veo es un grave empeoramiento de la situación geopolítica mundial y que podría desaconsejar esa zona, aunque por España tampoco andaríamos mucho mejor... Nuestra pertenencia a la OTAN es una auténtica "losa".

# Bocanegra: No sé, deseo que no te hayas equivocado, pero lo del lingote de plata tibetana me suena mal y piensa que los chinos están vendiendo muchos lingotes de esos y que no son auténticos en cuanto a la pureza de la Plata. Yo poseo joyería de plata tibetana y suelen ser un "mix" de metales... Además, ese tipo de "plata" se produce principalmente en China. Podrías hacerle una prueba sobre su pureza, aunque si es una Onza y para regalo, pues casi que más vale que "pases" y así no te llevas un posible "berrinche". Aprovecho este tema para dejaros un enlace sobre los diferentes tipos de Plata...

- Tipos de Plata - A Passion For Silver

Y otro excelente artículo de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Presupuestos Generales del Estado: PGE: El gran engaño en IRPF y pensiones. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## Xpiro (10 Ago 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, que tal, estoy en el proceso de compra de un lingote de 1 oz de plata tibetana 999 bullion con un horóscopo grabado, no se si habré metido la para en cuanto a calidad ya que es para regalo y es la primera vez que compro plata. Bueno, ya os contaré a ver que tal.



En ebay hay un "ojito con la plata tibetana":

Tibetan Silver - A Buyer

Si la que quieres comprar es una de estas con el horoscopo grabado NO ES PLATA 999, ten mucho cuidado :no:

Silver Tibetan Thangka - La tienda barato Silver Tibetan Thangka de Silver Tibetan Thangka en China Proveedores en Online en Aliexpress.com

Material: plata/cobre-níquel allay/zinc


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Ago 2015)

y ahora me doy cuenta de la palabra "argent" después de leer el enlace de fernandojcg y creo que debe de ser algún metal plateado. El vendedor tiene 100% de votos positivos y te puede llevar a engaño. El precio es llamativo al no tener valor numismático. El internet y la ignorancia es muy peligrosa, casi que voy a mirar algo que tenga necho en el hilo de compre-venta.


----------



## Xpiro (10 Ago 2015)

Desgraciada e irremediablemente la crisis gorda vendrá más tarde o más temprano, y el horo y la platita tendrán el valor de seguro que han tenido siempre jamás! :bla:


*¿Cree que el oro está acabado? Pues espere a que llegue la crisis de verdad*



> El euro se desintegra. La bolsa china se hunde y arrastra a la economía con ella. Los mercados emergentes desaparecen por el desagüe con la bajada de los precios de las materias primas. ¿Y qué hace el oro? El refugio por antonomasia, ese activo que debería ofrecer un refugio hasta en la peor de las tempestades, se interna en un mercado bajista también.
> 
> Y por eso mucha gente ha llegado a la conclusión de que el metal precioso está en las últimas. Hagan joyas bonitas pero no esperen que tenga lugar en una cartera bien gestionada. Si no da muchas muestras de vida durante una crisis así, más vale olvidarse de él.
> 
> ...



¿Cree que el oro está acabado? Pues espere a que llegue la crisis de verdad - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2015)

# Bocanegra: Sabiendo lo que ya sabes, mejor dejarlo pasar... Eso no vale NADA y creía que ya lo habías comprado. Puedes adquirir una moneda Panda y cuyo acabado es mucho mejor, aparte de que será auténtica si la compras a un profesional o forero reconocido.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Ago 2015)

interrogantes sobre el mercado del oro en mp3 (09/08 a las 18:18:43) 21:33 6362147 - iVoox hola buenas tardes. Recién salido del horno.


----------



## Tons (10 Ago 2015)

Hola a todos

Artículo muy interesante para los que ya sabemos que estamos saliendo de la crisis:XX::XX::XX: Recuperación del empleo ¿donde?

GurusBlog


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Tons: Gracias por el aporte y en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí. SÍ, debemos estar "saliendo" en las oficinas donde se elaboran los datos "oficiales" y éstos, cuando se analizan, tampoco escapan a la realidad: empleos de baja calidad y precarios. Hay que ser muy HdP para llegar a este grado de mezquindad, bueno él y su "sequito", donde tiene especial relevancia una "ministra" que ni siquiera sabe "hablar", de "pandereta"...

Y os dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Atrapados en 'créditos burbuja': las casas de 400.000 familias valen menos que sus hipotecas

Destacar el siguiente artículo, que es muy largo, pero con la primera página ya se tiene una adecuada "foto" de los resultados de Barrick Golg y que entiendo han salido bastante mejor de lo que cabía esperar.

- Barrick Gold (ABX) Earnings Report: Q2 2015 Conference Call Transcript - TheStreet

Por cierto, fuerte subida la que están experimentando hoy los MPs, pero es algo generalizado en casi todas las Materias Primas.

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (10 Ago 2015)

Impresionante este hilo. Todos los dias practicamente sale algo de interés.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2015)

Hola, CaraCortada: En esa tarea seguimos y, seguramente, el próximo mes de Septiembre el hilo cobrará más impulso, pues ahora hay mucha gente de vacaciones, aunque seguimos manteniendo un buen nivel diario de visitas.

Hace no tanto, y de pasada, me referí al interés de Arabia Saudí por obtener bombas nucleares si lo consideraba necesario... Bien, ahora os dejo un artículo en el que se tratan de cosas que están sucediendo en aquella zona geográfica y de las que no tendréis noticias a través de los massmierda... porque, entre otros motivos, están enfrascados en su labor de "informar" sobre aquello que les "mandan"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-con-ocupar-kuwait-y-anexarlo-a-su-territorio

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Paro: El Gobierno sacará otros 6.200 millones de la hucha de pensiones y la deja en la mitad. Noticias de Economía

- Vozpópuli - Crecemos, luego nos endeudamos

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## racional (11 Ago 2015)

Aparte de noticias infumables sobre las compras de oro de China o geoestrategias de Rusia, me gustaria que alguien hiciera una prevision concreta de en que año una onza de oro podria valer 3500€? yo apuesto que no antes de la década de 2030, ¿o quizás nunca?


----------



## frisch (11 Ago 2015)

Bueno, la devaluación del yuan es la noticia del día.
No he leído aún análisis más allá de lo convencional a lo que nos tienen acostumbrados (sedados) los massmierda pero así, a bote pronto, me suena a huida hacia adelante, se les escapa de las manos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Ago 2015)

racional dijo:


> Aparte de noticias infumables sobre las compras de oro de China o geoestrategias de Rusia, me gustaria que alguien hiciera una prevision concreta de en que año una onza de oro podria valer 3500€? yo apuesto que no antes de la década de 2030, ¿o quizás nunca?



Que mania en comparar el oro con los papelitos tiene usted!El horo siempre estara ahi; el papelito que dice euro, no se Cuanto durara ni si Sera objeto de coleccion en unos anyos.

Prediga usted hasta cuando existira el euro. 2030? Que optimista es usted!


----------



## BRAXTON (11 Ago 2015)

Fernando, manejas alguna estimación de que cantidad pueden necesitar del fondo de pensiones para pagar la extra de navidad??? 

En ese caso cerrarían 2015 muy por debajo de la mitad de lo que se encontró naniano...correcto???

Otro dato importante será ver cuando dan la orden de cerrar contabilidad y no pagar ni una factura mas en la administración del estado...muy revelador.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2015)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Es imposible darte una estimación sobre lo que preguntas... Me explico: "teóricamente" quienes deberán hacer frente a la paga extra de Navidad van a ser los que reciban la "herencia", es decir que ya apuesto porque estos HdP que han dirigido el país NO salgan o, al menos, que NO gobiernen. Evidentemente, van a tener que echar mano de la hucha por las siguientes razones:

- Con el "rollo" de subir el PIB se están cargando la recaudación de la SS, ya que está claro que con la mierda del empleo precario y el "fomento" del mismo se recauda mucho MENOS y se amplia el déficit en el pago de las Pensiones.

- Cuando se acabe el período estival y que está moviendo el sector de los servicios, pues es previsible que suba bastante el número de desempleados y, posiblemente, tengan que aumentar las prestaciones del paro, aunque cada vez sean más "simbólicas"...

En cualquier caso, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, te voy a dar un dato muy REVELADOR: Desde que este SINVERGÜENZA "dirige" los destinos del país, el "agujero" en las Pensiones se puede estimar en unos 35.000 millones de Euros... En base a estos datos, puedes extrapolar un dato aproximado en relación a la cantidad que se puede necesitar sacar de la hucha para pagar la paga extra de Navidad. El "problema" estriba en que esa cantidad sería "heredada" y los "populares" se "lavarían las manos", por tanto a los efectos ya no entraría dentro de la gestión del Rajao.

Estos datos hay que seguir dándolos a conocer, para que la gente sepa lo que estos HdP han hecho con el país... para que después -si les votan- NO digan que ignoraban la puta REALIDAD.

# racional: ¿2030? ¿3500€? Anda, saque la "bola de cristal" y busque las respuestas... Aquí, tenemos planteamientos más serios y NO estamos para "gilipolleces"...

# frisch: No hace tanto, creo que fue el mes pasado, cuando comenté que el Yuan iba a tener que devaluarse... Y más claro me quedo cuando leí que el Yuan, probablemente, no iba a entrar en los DEG, por tanto la noticia tampoco me coge de sorpresa... A falta de un mejor análisis -aún es pronto- dejo esta noticia al respecto.

- China devalúa el yuan y reforma el sistema cambiario para activar su economía Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Ago 2015)

Este artículo lo debería de leer todo el mundo y no la información sesgada de la TV. Acabo de ver las noticias de Tele5 y son unos meros palmeros del gobierno. Ni un sólo análisis crítico de la información de las estadísticas, sólo repetir la cantinela de Moncloa. 



fernandojcg dijo:


> - Vozpópuli - Crecemos, luego nos endeudamos
> 
> Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que la devaluación del Yuan se está notando en todos los mercados y, en esta ocasión, los que actúan como "refugio" están ejerciendo como tales: MPs y Bonos...

Sigo creyendo que la devaluación del Yuan es un "primer paso"... y, por tanto, abre la puerta a que continúe y yo apuesto por ello. Desde luego, la Guerra de las Divisas es más cruenta de lo que nos "cuentan" -si es que lo hacen...-. Ahora mismo, China va a exportar Deflación a los países asiáticos y éstos lo van a notar teniendo más presión sobre sus divisas, de manera que no les va a quedar más "alternativa" que seguir el "ejemplo"...

Y vamos con los artículos que he seleccionado...

Lo de Alemania de "traca"... y el resto de los "socios" europeos en la inopia...

- Vozpópuli - Alemania se ha ahorrado 100.000 millones de euros gracias a la crisis griega

Y este artículo en la misma línea que tanto paketazo como yo hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones... ¡Ojo! que ahí hay auténticos expertos -otra cosa es que no los conozcáis...- y vale la pena tener en cuenta las opiniones que formulan.

- 8 Experts That Are Warning That A Great Economic Crisis Is Imminent

Y tal como se están poniendo las cosas, para aquellos que deseen aumentar sus posiciones en el Oro parece que es un buen momento para hacerlo. Respecto a la Plata no soy tan optimista... Aunque ambos MPs siguen siendo bajistas, al menos de momento... aunque cuando esto se gire, será de forma muy violenta o eso creo... Y racional no va a tener que esperar al 2030 para ver cómo se superan los anteriores máximos en el Oro y me atrevería a "predecir" que lo hará en un período que va de 2 a 4 años... Eso, SÍ, habrá que llevar puestos los "cinturones de seguridad"... y es que vienen muchas "curvas".

Saludos.


----------



## racional (11 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Que mania en comparar el oro con los papelitos tiene usted!El horo siempre estara ahi; el papelito que dice euro, no se Cuanto durara ni si Sera objeto de coleccion en unos anyos.
> 
> Prediga usted hasta cuando existira el euro. 2030? Que optimista es usted!



Claro Claro, segun este foro el euro ya iba a desaparecer en 2010. Parece que algunos solo sabeis repetir una y otra vez lo mismo sin importar si se cumple o no.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2015)

¿Qué dice Vd.? Los hilos de "Evolución del precio del Oro" NO existían en el año 2010... Y respecto al Euro, pues qué quiere que le diga, pero si existe todavía es por una "simple" cuestión política y no por su "solvencia"... Vamos, que si "desaparece" tampoco lo echaré a faltar y nos ha ido de "pena" desde que nuestro país "comparte" la moneda "única".

En fin, racional, que sigue sin argumentar y así no va a convencer ni a un "pájaro bobo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (11 Ago 2015)

Chúpate esa, Fernando!!


Por cierto, y en serio, curioso el que me ha parecido ser un cambio de sentimiento en ti desde la plata hacia el oro, ¿cierto?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2015)

Hola, Aro: ¿Qué tal, amigo? Espero que todo te vaya bien y respecto a lo que me preguntas, NO creas que ha cambiado mucho mi percepción respecto a la Plata, pero entiendo que si se profundiza -y parece que va a ser así- en la Deflación, las Materias Primas lo seguirán notando y puede que ¿mucho?... Luego, ante posibles y cercanas turbulencias económico-financieras, y ateniéndonos a su valor "monetario", parece que en estos momentos es mejor opción el refugiarse en el Oro.

Sigo siendo "platero" y, la verdad, es que he estado comprando Premium con el sobreprecio que conlleva, pero para mis colecciones. Pienso que el ratio del Oro vs Plata sigue siendo muy alto y que acabará corrigiéndose, pero eso será en otro momento... Y sólo volveré a plantearme la compra de Bullion si se pierden claramente los $13, pero debes entender también que mi ratio particular Plata vs Oro es muy elevado, por tanto todavía tengo que "compensar" bastante.

Sin embargo, Aro, a largo plazo sigo creyendo que la Plata tiene mayor potencial que el Oro, pero es indudable que éste ahora mismo ofrece mucha más seguridad.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2015)

Buenas tardes. El hilo va un poco más lento, pero incluso hasta se agradece, pues da más tiempo a poder leer los aportes con mayor detenimiento.

El oro a 3500$, es un bonito precio, lo que pasa es que si vemos eso, no parará ahí ni de coña, y pienso que lo hará de manera brusca y sin demasiado margen de maniobra, más por problemas coyunturales y estructurales de las divisas que por disminución de las reservas de oro etc.

Oro Vs Plata...si se buscan múltiplos de revalorización grandes asumiendo un poco más de riesgo, pues plata sin lugar a dudas. Cada semana vemos como esta replica al oro como si fuera un producto apalancado entre un 2X y un 3X...para bien y para mal.

Personalmente soy más de oro ahora mismo, pero por que llevo poco en esto, y quiero alcanzar un objetivo en este metal, sin embargo pienso que una proporción 50% de cada metal, no en cantidad, si no en valoración, sería muy interesante. Evidentemente, para los que entiendan del tema, les compensa intentar adquirir plata con potencial revalorización numismática, pues mirando atrás, se puede ver como monedas de hace 20 años, no más, han multiplicado su valor respecto al facial unas cuantas veces.

Para mi, lo complicado es acercar lo que comprar (en plata), pues si os acercáis por el hilo de las nuevas monedas de plata que se emiten cada año, es una auténtica "locura"...ojo, hablo de un inepto en el tema como yo soy, hay gente que hila muy fino en eso, y ahí está el verdadero valor añadido, en el conocimiento y no en comprar todo lo que sale con poca tirada a mercado.

China y su emisión de papeletas...pues nada, más de lo mismo, ya sabíamos que la estaba llevando a cabo, lo que no esperaba, es que tuvieran que promocionarla para que los mercados reaccionasen y poder lograr así su objetivo devaluador orientado a incrementar las exportaciones netas. No os fieis un pelo de estos personajes, creo que de los títeres que hay ahora mismo sobre el escenario son los más "hipócritas" y "tergiversadores" de esta obra, y si tienen que morir matando no tengo dudas de que lo harán (económicamente y físicamente)

En cuanto a los expertos y esa crisis inminente, pues ya ves tu...llevamos viendo como las comodities nos lo van narrando a cámara lenta...nada demasiado nuevo, es más yo en mi entorno, veo que llevamos en crisis desde hace bastante tiempo, lo que sucede es que se entremezclan economías con mayor empuje de las que no somos partícipes, como las de USA, Reino Unido, Canadá, Australia...pero La Europa mediterránea, Portugal etc...pienso que no levanta, ni levantará cabeza, otra cosa es que se unan al funeral más países con "teórica economía saneada"

Y otra cosa, *no confundamos bolsa con macroeconomía, generalmente tienen poca relación.*

El oro como pronosticamos, aguantó los 1070$ y ha roto los 1100$, a ver si saco antes de viernes un rato y miramos hasta dónde tiene impulso, y si será algo más que un rebote flojillo.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## timi (11 Ago 2015)

saludos
Paketazo , estoy como tu , aprendiendo y en un principio apostando mas por el oro , pero simplemente porque soy novato en el tema
la plata empieza a tirarme , pero poco a poco , y asimilando toda la información que puedo

oro a 3500 euros? eso significaría que en las calles la gente se estaría matando a tiros,,,, ya lo he comentado mas veces , y estoy seguro que muchas de las personas que pasan por aquí opinan igual ,,, no estamos en el oro para invertir , sino para mantener patrimonio , no deseo el oro a 3500 por todo lo que comportaría y no tengo ninguna duda de que el euro no llegara al 2030
me puedo equivocar , pero dormiré muy tranquilo minimizando todo lo que pueda mi exposición al euro.


----------



## frisch (11 Ago 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> .../... parece una lucha de dos: papel imperial contra metal, a ver quien gana.



Sigo sin estar del todo convencido de que la lucha sea ésa.

La virtualización de la economía (ni qué decir de la sociedad, incluída la Keniana - país líder, proporcionalmente, en el pago mediante móvil -) es tal que creo que el campo de batalla está en otro lugar. Lo de la economía es el terreno en el que todos pensamos que se juega lo esencial porque sin dinero no se come. Bueno, incluso esto es una falacia.

Virtualización significa hacer creer que algo es tangible cuando no lo es y, yendo más al fondo del concepto, el meollo de la virtualización consiste en hacer creer que no hay principios, todo es maleable en función de los deseos y los intereses.

Papel vs. Metal es una lucha del pasado. Por supuesto, aceptar que es el pasado abocará impepinablemente al desastre. Eso ya lo sabemos o por lo menos yo lo sé. Pero a ellos les importa un carajo.

Hoy Google ha decidido escindir Google en dos empresas.

Google y Alphabet (tiene narices el Larry Page).

Google seguirá siendo Google y Alphabet será la empresa que se dedica(rá) a hacer experimentos. ¿Por qué? Porque en Wall Street, Google seguirá haciendo mucho muchísimo dinero y , además, sin el lastre de los experimentos fallidos, eso se lo dejan a Alphabet.

Vaticino que Alphabet será caballo ganador.

Para terminar. La batalla es el control no es el dinero (ni el metal).


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Ya está bien que el hilo discurra como el Verano y ya habrá tiempo para que sea más dinámico, pero entiendo también que este ritmo es bastante correcto para "absorber" mejor la información que se aporta en el hilo. Quizás, sea una cuestión de ir "profundizando" en la calidad más que en la cantidad de la misma, aunque creo que andamos por esa labor...

Bueno, cada cual es libre de tener su particular "percepción" en este tema, pero entiendo que en determinadas situaciones sacan más de un apuro los "billetes pequeños" o la "calderilla" (Plata) que los "billetes grandes" (Oro). Por consiguiente, creo que como mínimo la Plata debe tener una ponderación superior al 60%, pero esa es una cuestión muy personal que debe también sustentarse sobre los conocimientos que se posean al respecto.

paketazo, tú eres una persona muy sobrada para realizar análisis, así que con tiempo acabarás ampliando tus conocimientos sobre las monedas de Plata con Premium. Respecto a las monedas que gentilmente nos coloca conde84 en su hilo, pues si quieres una opinión personal, te diré que ahí hay que hilar muy fino si buscamos fuertes revalorizaciones futuras y es que buena parte de ellas pasarán sin "pena ni gloria"... Hay otras -escasas- que valdrán mucha "pasta" con los años. Por tanto, sería mejor que te orientases primero hacia el Premium más "normal", es decir Pandas y otras bastante reconocidas. Más tarde, ya podrías seleccionar alguna de las más "prometedoras", pero te aseguro que eso lleva su tiempo y, además, tiene que gustar. Por otro lado, hay que considerar también que, antes que pagar según qué precios, existen unas monedas de Plata "históricas" que merecen mucho más la pena.

En relación a China ya sabes lo que yo pienso y que ha quedado plasmado en el tiempo que llevo escribiendo en estos hilos y creo que ambos tenemos opiniones muy parejas, así que ya seguiremos comentando las "jugadas" de estos CAMALEONES... Y que existan todavía algunos ¿ilusos? que esperan "milagros" procedentes de la China: como no sea la "transferencia" del cuenco de arroz x trabajo...

Bueno, paketazo, de esta Crisis NUNCA hemos salido y ya veremos... Como mucho unos miseros "brotes verdes" que se comieron y cagaron las cabras hace ya unos cuantos años. Ahora vivimos dentro de un mundo de resignación y donde el empobrecimiento gradual se ve como un "mal menor" y gracias también a la inestimable colaboración de los massmierda. Ya sabes, estamos "saliendo", somos una "locomotora", etc., etc.

Soy de la misma opinión que tú en cuanto a que si el Oro se "desboca" será difícil darle un "precio objetivo", así que de momento me contento con verle batir los máximos anteriores y luego no sé lo qué podría suceder. Dependerá de muchos factores... Y como anécdota y respaldo a lo que comento, añadiré que en mis estudios de la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar me encontré con un hecho muy destacado:
un pueblo alemán compró todas las patatas para el consumo invernal con... ¡dos monedas de Oro! Por tanto, en según qué situaciones, el valor puede llegar a ser impensable ahora mismo.

# timi: A $3500 tampoco tendría porqué la gente matarse en las calles, aunque evidentemente la situación, a todos los niveles, no sería buena. Lo peligroso vendría cuando no se pudiera fijar un precio regular al Oro y es que esa ya sería una situación de NO RETORNO...

# frisch: La batalla futura tiene visos de que será entre el "papel" y los MPs... Y si lo quieres ver por su "control", pues también... Yo lo que sé, es que hoy he pagado la compra del Super con "papel", es decir Euros... Quizás, lo otro siga sus derroteros, pero en la "sombra" y NO parece que tengan controlado todo el "cotarro", es más me parece que es todo lo contrario, ya que esto huele cada vez más a "descomposición" del Sistema.

Y dejo este artículo que abunda en el hipotético Crack que se espera para este año. En lo personal, sigo pensando en una fuerte corrección, pero el Crack para más adelante... ¿2016? y lo "peor" en ¿2018? En fin, de momento, simples especulaciones...

- GERALD CELENTE: “HABRÃ UN DESPLOME MUNDIAL DE LAS BOLSAS ANTES DE QUE FINALICE 2015″ | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Ago 2015)

JohnGalt dijo:


> ....el papelito que dice euro, no se Cuanto durara ni si Sera objeto de coleccion en unos anyos.
> ...



En realidad el billete € lleva ya muchos años siendo objeto de colección, que nos demos una vuelta por cualquier numismática y veamos las 1000 pesetas de Soroya en EBC las de los Reyes Católicos en SC, algo de la República y cuatro Julios Romeros junto a tres billetes de peseta del Marqués o del Quijote, no significa que únicamente se colecciona ese tipo de billete.

Los comerciantes no trabajan por amor al arte y como cada uno, a final debe echar sus números, el rendimiento que se saca al 90% del billete Español o mundial respecto a lo "apalancado" es sustancialmente mayor que guardar billetes de 100, 200 0 500 euros y esperar a que alguien los quiera meter en su album.

Esto no debería de sorprender a nadie, hay coleccionistas que pegan fuerte al franco Suizo en la actualidad y que en su momento pegaban a la divisa Europea pre-euro, Marcos Alemanes, Gulden Holandeses, Lats Letones, billetes con faciales nada despreciables.

El tema del billete de euro es peculiar, numerosos billetes que digamos "respaldan" el billete impreso, previa autorización del BCE, y por otro lado imprentas que se encargan de esa impresión, que como muchos imaginareis, dentro de este mundo globalizado, un billete de euro alemán, no quiere decir que se haya impreso en Alemania, y la realidad es que así funciona, un sistema de países e imprentas que junto a las tres firmas de los Gobernadores ha hecho que la colección del billete de € sea un completo laberinto.

Puede parecer que llenar un album con billetes de euro es tirar el dinero, bueno, sabiendo un poco, leyendo mucho y conociendo la distribución, no es complicado imaginar qué billetes son los que el día de mañana pueden tener una salida más que digna, y por digna hablo de multiplicar por 100 el facial de algunos billetes de 5 o por 3 el facial de algunos de 500, lógicamente ni todos los billetes alcanzan ese precio, ni todos son óptimos para guardar.

Como en todo, hay que prestar tiempo para aprender y sobre todo, y lo más importante, ser coleccionista, sólo un coleccionista puede llegar a entender cómo funciona este mundillo.

Así que, sí, ya se colecciona y no desde ayer, rara es la feria numismática, y hablo de Holanda y Berlin, en la que no haya puestos ya especializados en €, al igual que en EEUU encuentras mesas vendiendo su billete.

El tema de la moneda de euro también se colecciona, pero por distribución, acaparamiento y facial, eso sí que es tirar el dinero, no merece la pena.


..........





paketazo dijo:


> Personalmente soy más de oro ahora mismo, pero por que llevo poco en esto, y quiero alcanzar un objetivo en este metal, sin embargo pienso que una proporción 50% de cada metal, no en cantidad, si no en valoración, sería muy interesante. Evidentemente, para los que entiendan del tema, les compensa intentar adquirir plata con potencial revalorización numismática, pues mirando atrás, se puede ver como monedas de hace 20 años, no más, han multiplicado su valor respecto al facial unas cuantas veces.
> 
> Para mi, lo complicado es acercar lo que comprar (en plata), pues si os acercáis por el hilo de las nuevas monedas de plata que se emiten cada año, es una auténtica "locura"...ojo, hablo de un inepto en el tema como yo soy, hay gente que hila muy fino en eso, y ahí está el verdadero valor añadido, en el conocimiento y no en comprar todo lo que sale con poca tirada a mercado.



Buenas

No es ninguna ciencia, y mucho menos oculta, mira, si un país acuña cada año una única moneda, con una tirada de 500 unidades, muy probablemente ni tú ni yo tengamos opción ni tan siquiera de ver el precio, porque éstas no llegarán al mercado. Pero si ese mismo país en Enero saca una moneda con una tirada de 500, en febrero saca otra con una tirada de 1000, en marzo saca otra con una tirada de 250, en abril saca dos, una con un bordado pegado y otra con un trozo de meteorito incrustado, te puedes hacer una idea de la demanda que va a tener por parte de los colecionistas, cero, el bolsillo del coleccionista no es infinito, y aunque uno pique con una determinada moneda, debería saber que más del 75% de lo pagado va a pérdidas.

Ese tipo de "cecas", sólo persiguen un fin, que el coleccionista se rasque el bolsillo, y la gran, gran, gran mayoría, no tienen salida, eso sí, con vender un número muy bajito (mira los precios de venta) ya tienen para los troqueles y para pagar el "permiso" al país en cuestión por dejar poner el nombre (recordad la historia que hubo por el tema de la Tortuga, de Fidji a Nieu), se trata de derechos.

Soy coleccionista de cuna, y siempre me apasionó este mundillo, y aunque todos nos hemos equivocado, he intentado equivocarme las menos veces posibles. Desafortunadamente con esta crisis he visto como compañeros de afición han tenido que vender sus colecciones para seguir viviendo y los hay que las han vendido muy bien, y los hay que incluso ni al 50% han logrado venderlas.

Personalmente y hablando en especial para Plata, sólo adquiero:
Aquella moneda donde la cantidad pagada sea igual al facial, como por ejemplo las de 12 euros, 20 euros, 30 euros, las de 5,10,15, 25 y 50 euros francesas, las de 10 euros alemanas (antes del cambio, ahora parece que para el año que viene regresa esa colección aumentando el facial). 

Onzas, bullión si está bien de precio (Liberty USA, Arca y Filarmónica, la onza por muy sencilla que sea a precio plata siempre la sacas en mercados numismáticos, los lingotes no) Los Maples no me gusta el acabado y a las Mejicanas les tengo manía.

Onzas premiun (Panda, Elefante Somalia, Tokelau, Perth, Lunar UK y Koala) viendo la revalorización a futuro, sobre todo Pandas, Elefantes y Koalas, el resto son realitvamente nuevas y como experimento a ver cómo se comportan. Hay en el mercado más onzas premiun, Britanias, Ruandas, Tortuga Niue... luego las premiun especiales, cocodrilo, canguro y kiwi, en blister, tiradas más cortas, y a 50 euros la onza, cuando un Panda te sale a 21 por ejemplo. Sólo las seis señaladas al principio y bueno, piqué con un lar de Kokas y voy rematando la colección, no son piezas caras.

Y por último la moneda Española histórica, especializado en 8R Borbones, en especial Carlos III- Carlos IV cecas de la península e indias, distingo por bustos, ensayadores, años y lógicamente Cecas, pero esto ya es capricho, aquí el tema de la plata juega un segundo plano, aquí se valora la conservación de la moneda más que el metal.

Y luego las destinadas a coleccionistas = vaciarte el bolsillo, te venden que la tirada es super reducida y con numerosos extras, piedras preciosas, perlas, bordados suizos, meteoritos, adn de mamut, pelo de morsa, colmillo de tiburón..... tirar el dinero.

Echa un ojo a las casas de subastas, y veras lo que se vende y lo que no quiere nadie, y cuando en una subasta algún lote queda desierto... malo, o está hecho polvo (moneda medieval) o es que no vale nada.

Y si tienes cualquier duda, pregunta.

Y perdón por el ladrillo....:fiufiu:

PD, por cierto, onza oro a esos precios que habéis comentado y sería jugarse la vida salir a la calle con un simple anillo, apuesto a que baja, no ahora ni el año que viene, pero en cuanto la situación revierta, el oro no genera riqueza, simplemente la reserva para futuros.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: En primer lugar, dar la bienvenida en el hilo a Arbeyna y al que animamos a seguir colaborando. Y decirle que aquí nos suelen gustar los "tochos" si están bien argumentados y luego cada cual se forma su propia opinión.

Aclarar, Arbeyna, que en los comentarios que se han realizado al respecto, se dan unos determinados precios en el Oro que son "extremos", pero que serían equivalentes a situaciones igualmente "extremas"...

Pasando a otra cosa, ayer comentaba varias cosas sobre China y que vienen ampliadas en el artículo de opinión que os dejo a continuación...

- Las recetas que llevarán a China por el camino de Japón. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## oinoko (12 Ago 2015)

Muy interesante "ladrillo" de Arbeyna que suscribo punto por punto en el apartado de monedas de plata e historicas. ( hay un punto que no suscribo y es que a mi las mexicanas me molan  )


En el apartado billetes no lo conozco lo suficiente, pero siempre me pareció tirar el dinero.
Hace un año compre en ebay un lote de 20 billetes de 100 pesetas del año 1928 *a valor facial!!!*, es decir por 12 Euros más portes.

Me entro la curiosidad y estuve informandome del valor adquisitivo de esas 2000 pesetas de 1928 y llegue a la conclusión de que en 1928 se podía comprar un piso de unos 80 metros cuadrados en un barrio obrero de Madrid o Barcelona por esas 2.000 pesetas (Barrio obrero de la epoca, que ahora sería puro centro urbano).

Los billetes de 100 pesetas los he ido regalando a familia y amigos para que tomen conciencia de que los billetes no valen nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Captain Julius (12 Ago 2015)

Excelente hilo de referencia.
Llevo tiempo leyéndolos y confio como vds en el valor eefugio de los mp.
Mi aportación será en forma de pregunta:
¿Momento de ponerse corto en el ibex?
Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2015)

Hola, Zavalita: Aquí ya apuntamos cuándo ponerse corto en el Ibex-35. ¿Ahora? No sé si merece la pena esperar un rebote o si la caída actual se va a convertir en la fuerte corrección que habíamos comentado no hace tanto. En fin, Vd. mismo, pero primero vigilaría el comportamiento S&P 500...

Y ayer comentaba esto que ya se está produciendo...

- China deprecia aún más el yuan, crece el temor a una guerra de divisas Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 Ago 2015)

Yo creo que todo el mundo se pregunta lo primero, hasta dónde van a devaluar...y sobre todo, PORQUÉ AHORA???

El fortalecer al dolar...para comprar oro, para exportar mas con un yuan barato, en contra posición a un dolar mucho mas fuerte...o hay algo más???


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: En primer lugar, dar la bienvenida en el hilo a Arbeyna y al que animamos a seguir colaborando. Y decirle que aquí nos suelen gustar los "tochos" si están bien argumentados y luego cada cual se forma su propia opinión.



Gracias por la bienvenida fernandojcg, pero lamentablemente mis conocimientos sobre el mercado de valores y el análisis financiero son más bien escasos, por no decir deprimentes, así pues, seguiré interviniendo cada vez que se trate sobre el metal, pero no sobre cuestiones que desconozco. 


Un último apunte sin pretender desvirtuar el hilo en relación a lo comentado por el compañero oinoko.




oinoko dijo:


> Muy interesante "ladrillo" de Arbeyna que suscribo punto por punto en el apartado de monedas de plata e historicas. ( hay un punto que no suscribo y es que a mi las mexicanas me molan  )
> 
> 
> En el apartado billetes no lo conozco lo suficiente, pero siempre me pareció tirar el dinero.
> ...



El asunto tiene su explicación, la Guerra Civil. Durante el conflicto cada bando imprimió su propio papel moneda, los Republicanos encargaron el trabajo a Londres y los del bando Nacional a Alemania, según en la zona en que te encontraras llevarías un tipo de billete. Puedes imaginar al finalizar la Guerra qué paso con la moneda del bando que perdió, no valía para nada, no se canjeó. Es más, a día de hoy en el Banco de España únicamente se cambian por euros billetes impresos posteriores a 1939, del 36 al 39 deben ser "estudiados" y anteriores al 36, a la basura.

Esto es muy general, ya que aparte de billete local, hubo billete resellado para darle validez en determinada zona, y aunque es cierto que hay unos pocos billetes Republicanos con el precio muy interesante, 1000 pesetas Zorrilla, 500 pesetas Cortés o las 25 pesetas de Sorolla, el resto, son billetes muy comunes, incluso no es extraño ver todavía tacos con el fajin original del impresor de la emisión de las 5 y 10 pesetas de 1935. Para que te hagas una idea de la cantidad de billete hay.

Caso semejante ocurre con el billete Alemán en el periodo de la hiperinflación en la República de Weimar, para jugar utilizaban los crios los tacos, y eso no quiere decir que el billete Alemán no valga para nada.

Hay que ser coleccionista y llevar mucho tiempo coleccionando para darte cuenta de qué demandan tus compañeros de hobbie, y cuando se tenga eso claro ya se puede empezar a "jugar" a guardar algunas cosas, por si el día de mañana despiertan el interés. Y estoy seguro que aún creyendo tener todo muy bien atado, siempre se mete la pata, yo en alguna ocasión, hasta las dos juntas 

Así pues, quien guardó un billete de 5000 pesetas de Colón no ha hecho negocio, pero quién guardó un billete de 5000 pesetas de Colón, serie sustitutiva 9J, creedme que hoy en día, y no hablo de precios del 2010, tiene un buen negocio entre las manos, puede pedir lo que le de la gana. Así como el billete de 500 pesetas de Rosalía, muy fácil encontrarlo sin circular, completamente nuevo, pero ya una serie 9B, es otra cosa.

Y esto no es cuestión de modas, desde siempre el billete sin serie se paga mejor que el que lleve serie, y si la serie es la A o la última, mejor que si es serie común, y los de sustitución son apuesta segura.

La cuestión radica en conocer el mercado, tener la oportunidad y quizás, la visión, para meter mano. Todo es coleccionable, pero no todo lo colecionable implica que se revalorice en el futuro.

Estoy seguro que pasaste un buen rato repartiendo los billetes, aparte que el Cervantes para mi es uno de los más bonitos de esa serie, Calderón, Velazquez, Cervantes, Cardenal Cisneros y San Fernando.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ago 2015)

vaya subidita le han metido al oro...y sobre todo a la plata...en cambio el Ibex, caput...bueno Yo ya hice una compra buena estos días, aprovechando la caída...:


----------



## astur_burbuja (12 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> En realidad el billete € lleva ya muchos años siendo objeto de colección, que nos demos una vuelta por cualquier numismática y veamos las 1000 pesetas de Soroya en EBC las de los Reyes Católicos en SC, algo de la República y cuatro Julios Romeros junto a tres billetes de peseta del Marqués o del Quijote, no significa que únicamente se colecciona ese tipo de billete.
> 
> Los comerciantes no trabajan por amor al arte y como cada uno, a final debe echar sus números, el rendimiento que se saca al 90% del billete Español o mundial respecto a lo "apalancado" es sustancialmente mayor que guardar billetes de 100, 200 0 500 euros y esperar a que alguien los quiera meter en su album.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Arbeyna por tu aportacion, tan necesaria para algunos que tratamos de acaparar plata

Tengo varias preguntas para ti...y espero no desvirtuar este hilo saliendome del tema principal.

* Por que le tienes mania a las monedas mexicanas de plata ? (son las que tengo yo por ahora, por eso te lo pregunto)

* Si no te he entendido mal, lo mejor seria comprar monedas de plata Panda, Elefante de Somalia y Koala? Puedes confirmar?

* Y para completar la colección luego el resto serian monedas europeas?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Ago 2015)

Hola, que tal, ya he empezado mi colección, un Maple Leaf 2015 de 1oz, junto a esta moneda pedí un elefante de Somalia 2015 1oz para regalo. Estaré atento a las "manchas de leche" que le salgan al Maple, me han surgido dudas acerca de lo inscrito en las monedas y muy amablemente Fernando el de este hilo me las aclaró. Desde aquí le doy las gracias públicamente.

En cuanto al tema chino parece que van a por todas y Europa va a sufrir mucho, en especial los países sureños.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2015)

******* dijo:


> Yo creo que todo el mundo se pregunta lo primero, hasta dónde van a devaluar...y sobre todo, PORQUÉ AHORA???
> 
> El fortalecer al dolar...para comprar oro, para exportar mas con un yuan barato, en contra posición a un dolar mucho mas fuerte...o hay algo más???



Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Está claro que China necesita intentar estabilizar su sistema financiero y, sobre todo, para evitar la brutal y continúa salida de capital extranjero.

Luego, estamos con lo que siempre he comentado: los datos chinos "oficiales" eran -y son- una cuestión de "FÉ", ya que no hay forma de verificarlos... Y esta devaluación del Yuan es una prueba de la desconfianza que despierta en los dirigentes chinos el estado REAL de la economía del país y vale la pena recordar que las exportaciones chinas se encuentran en el nivel más bajo de los últimos 25 años... Ahí es nada.

Si a esto unimos las burbujas inmobiliarias, bursátiles y otras... pues NO es extraño lo que está sucediendo y lo que te "rondaré morena". Al tiempo...

# astur_burbuja: Que al conforero Arbeyna no le gusten las Libertades no las desvirtúa ni mucho menos. Por ejemplo, dentro del Bullion, es una de mis favoritas, al igual que las Arca de Noé. Has de entender que los coleccionistas/numismaticos tenemos también nuestras particulares "manías" y "preferencias"... Además, te dire que, por regla general, las Libertades tienen un ligero plus en relación a las Maples, Philarmonicas y Arcas de Noé. No es menos cierto, que muchos consideran a las Libertades más bien una "round" (medalla) por el hecho de no tener valor facial, aunque creo que es "convertible" en pesos de acuerdo a la cotización diaria de la Plata, Bueno, tampoco sé si esto sigue siendo así...

En fin, lo dejo aquí, ya que las preguntas van dirigidas al conforero Arbeyna y él ya te las responderá de acuerdo a sus "percepciones".

# Bocanegra: Me comentaron que las Maples Leaf de este año no debieran tener el problema de las "manchas de leche" y que es habitual en las monedas canadienses. Bueno, ya veremos...

Y respecto a la devaluación del Yuan, pues más que los países sureños, van a ser los principales exportadores europeos los más afectados. Sólo tienes que ver cómo han cerrado las Bolsas alemana y francesa... A los españoles poco nos va a afectar, aunque ya sabemos que estas cosas siempre llevan "vasos comunicantes". La mejor prueba de lo que comento es que el Oro ha salido de su letargo, pero porque esta noticia es más relevante de lo que pensamos y es que la Guerra de Divisas va a ser mucho más dura de lo que habíamos visto hasta ahora y que no era poco...

Más tarde, vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Ago 2015)

Hola buenas tardes,

os leo por encima aunque no con mucho tiempo últimamente. 
Para ser vacaciones de verano no decae para nada el nivel. Entre todos estamos llevando esto por todo lo alto, en especial gracias a fernando y voy a darle las gracias personalmente a paketazo también, es un placer.

Os dejo algo relacionado con la plata, 
Professor Stephen F. Cohen discusses Ukraine Crisis | TF Metals Report
Parece ser que alguien tiene de nuevo pruebas de cierta... manipulación.

Un saludo!


----------



## Flip (12 Ago 2015)

Q tal fernando no me pude resistir segun lo que debatiamos
En hace un mes llego china con la devaluacion...
Ahora el csrry Trade del $ al yuan puede ser 1/3 de $9tn... Habrá una sangría acojonante en los unos cuantos financials


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2015)

Hola, Flip: No sabes como me he acordado de ti y de lo que debatimos al respecto a lo que ahora es motivo de noticia en todo el mundo. Por este hilo solemos "atinar" bastante...

Sobre el mundo financiero relacionado con China, ya sabes Flip que tú estás más informado que yo, así que ya nos irás poniendo al "día"...

SÍ, va a haber una fuerte "sangría", pero hoy me estoy "descojonando" con lo que estoy viendo en las Bolsas estadounidenses. Como se ha notado la "mano de Dios"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Flip (12 Ago 2015)

Hablaba con un amigo bien relacionado que me comentaba q en china hay una guerra de poder entre el mundo financiero jeje quien sera ...que no Quieren a mr xi , Y el gobierno
Estos qson los que estan detras del 
Desplome de la bolsa, la jugada era maestra con todo l populacho invertido para crear social unrest


Ahora estoy uns dias por la india, otro de los candidatos a devaluar junto con vietnam ... Ya comentaremos en profundidad


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2015)

Hola, Flip: Mira, acabarán devaluando casi todas las monedas asiáticas y buena parte de las emergentes, aparte de las de países más "sólidos" y es que aquí -en este tema- pocos se van a salvar de la "quema". Es lógico lo que comentas sobre la rupia india y el dong vietnamita, pero más de lo "mismo" si vemos el comportamiento de la rupia indonesia, el ringgit malayo o el peso filipino... Hace poco que escribí que parecía que venía una Recesión de "Caballo" y tiene todos los "números" para convertirse en una REALIDAD... Y ya tendremos tiempo de comentar al respecto.

Ahora voy a dejaros dos buenos enlaces...

En este -y es relevante...- ven el Petróleo en los entornos de los $30 y que me recuerdan a paketazo y sus $35...

- OPEC just kicked oil into the $30s

Y este otro es muy INTRIGANTE... Vale la pena que lo leáis, ya que parece que las compras sobre la Plata FÍSICA no cesan, pero adónde van... esa es la cuestión. Por un momento lo he relacionado con las compras que no hace mucho se le atribuyeron a JP Morgan. Lo que tengo claro, y ya lo he comentado en otras ocasiones, es que hay "ALGO" en la Plata que no alcanzamos a discernir del todo... ¿Posible desabastecimiento futuro? ¿Por qué?

- The Coming Market Crash Will Wipe Out Global Silver Supply : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## amador (12 Ago 2015)

Al hilo de las Libertades de México …

Todas las diversas onzas de plata que tengo pesan un poquito más de un onza en mi báscula, una centésima o dos más.

Sin embargo a las Libertades, a todas les falta para llegar a la onza un par de centésimas.

Está claro que la báscula no es perfecta, pero por comparación, mis Libertades pesan un poco menos que el resto de onzas.

Ya se que es una minucia, pero, ¿alguien ha notado esto ó le pasa lo mismo?

Por cierto, vaya agosto movidito. Voy siguiendo todos los enlaces que aportáis a pesar del calor ...

Saludos 




fernandojcg dijo:


> # astur_burbuja: Que al conforero Arbeyna no le gusten las Libertades no las desvirtúa ni mucho menos. Por ejemplo, dentro del Bullion, es una de mis favoritas, al igual que las Arca de Noé.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Ago 2015)

-------------


astur_burbuja dijo:


> Muchas gracias Arbeyna por tu aportacion, tan necesaria para algunos que tratamos de acaparar plata
> 
> Tengo varias preguntas para ti...y espero no desvirtuar este hilo saliendome del tema principal.
> 
> ...



----------------


fernandojcg dijo:


> # astur_burbuja: No es menos cierto, que muchos consideran a las Libertades más bien una "round" (medalla) por el hecho de no tener valor facial, aunque creo que es "convertible" en pesos de acuerdo a la cotización diaria de la Plata, Bueno, tampoco sé si esto sigue siendo así...



-------------
Hola astur_burbuja,

Fernandojcg ha dado en el clavo, para mi, no es una moneda, se trata de una medalla, aunque es cierto que tiene tirón dentro del mercado numismático, no es menos cierto que al no tener valor facial, no debería ser considerada como moneda. Si comprase medallas antes iría a por las Búfalo USA.

Respecto a la segunda pregunta, por lo que llevo visto los Pandas siempre suben y bastante en comparación al resto de onzas, Elefantes de Somalia también, por encima de Kokaburras y Koalas, aunque estos últimos, siendo una serie relativamente nueva (2007) están despertando cierto interés, el tema de las tiradas y que la Ceca no abuse, incentiva el coleccionismo de determinadas monedas. Responder a qué sería mejor comprar, es muy arriesgado por mi parte. Piensa en tu finalidad para comprar plata, resguardar unos cientos / miles de euros? Intentar dar un pelotazo si se repiten precios del 2011? Tener una colección de onzas con salida tanto por la vía del metal como por el plano numismático? Cada uno de nosotros y sus circunstancias son las que marcan la forma de coleccionar o guardar. Hay compañeros que pasan del tema numismático y sólo compran bullion, lo mismo les da que sean Liberty o Arcas.

Por otra parte, escucha de qué hablamos los coleccionistas, Maples, Kokas, Pandas, Liberty, Arcas, Filarmónica... ves muchos temas con onzas de Ruanda, Kanguros, Kiwis, Benin, Niue? Te aseguro que de los años que llevo siguiendo subastas siempre veo las mismas, y hablo de casas de subastas, no de Ebay, todocoleccion o similares.

Respecto a lo de terminar la colección, no te entiendo. ¿Pretendes coleccionar una onza de cada tipo por año? Onza Europea, si no estoy equivocado y se me escapa alguna, salvando las Cecas que acuñan para terceros países, tenemos la Britania, la del horóscopo chino UK, la Armenia, la Filarmónica, y hasta hace bien poco la de Andorra. Aparte están las que puedes conseguir pagando el facial de la moneda, España, Francia y el año que viene Alemania, en sus monedas de 30 euros para España, 10 y 100 euros para Francia y el año que viene 20 euros para Alemania, la cantidad de plata varía según moneda y país, pero el facial pagado nunca lo pierdes, y siempre puedes llevarte alguna sorpresa, y si no, mira lo que pasó con las monedas de 2000 ptas y 12 euros...

Personalmente, guardar para ver qué se cuece a l/p, llevo ya tiempo con Pandas, Elefantes y Kokaburras (aquí me equivoqué, debí haber cambiado los Kokas por los Koalas) eso en cuanto a premiun, en cuanto a bullion, Liberty, Filarmónica y Arcas. El año pasado metí en el “saco” del largo plazo las Perth y Tokelau a día de hoy han subido más que muchas premiun con solera, veremos cómo se comporta la Ceca y si siguen teniendo tirón dentro del coleccionismo. Respecto a las faciales, pues sí, 12 euros, 20 euros y unas pocas de 30 euros imprescindibles, junto a alguna francesa y rollos de Alemanas, éstas las conseguías en cualquier Bundesbank el día de la emisión sin problema alguno, si querías llenar el maletero de monedas de 10 euros (18 gramos y 0.925) el único problema era llevar dinero suficiente. En 2010 dejaron de acuñar ese tipo de moneda, ya pasaron a lo que nuestra FNMyT entiende por moneda de colección y ahí se les acabó el negocio.

Ahora, como colección, pues esto según el gusto personal, como bien comentó fernandojcg, cada uno de nosotros tiene nuestras manías y preferencias. 

Las onzas como colección no es fea, si se compran las normales y nada de extravagancias ni cosas demasiado raras (siempre cercanos al precio plata, va a ser la clave de que no estaremos tirando el dinero), suelen ser diseños logrados y en plata siempre pintan mejor que en CuNi. 

Pero para colección colección, a mi dame, moneda Española del s. XVIII-XIX, módulo 8R Cecas Españolas y de las Indias, aunque aquí el riesgo de falsificaciones y que de un pecio salgan 500 como la tuya y ya deje de ser “rara” es elevado.

----------


amador dijo:


> Al hilo de las Libertades de México …
> 
> Todas las diversas onzas de plata que tengo pesan un poquito más de un onza en mi báscula, una centésima o dos más.
> 
> ...



------------

A mi me ha pasado, otra razón de más para pasar de esas medallas.

---------------


fernandojcg dijo:


> Además, te dire que, por regla general, las Libertades tienen un ligero plus en relación a las Maples, Philarmonicas y Arcas de Noé.
> .



-------------
Aquí me has dejado KO, siempre había pensado que de las Bullion las que tenían el plus eran los Maple por la pureza 0.999, la que contiene mayor plata de todas las onzas.


Otra vez.... perdón por el ladrillo y desvirtuar el hilo del Oro, quizá se debría abrir uno para los plateros


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: NO, con lo del "plus" no me refería a la pureza de la Plata y que, efectivamente, pertenece a las Maple Leaf (0,9999), sino a que las Libertades suelen costar un poco más caras que las más tradicionales en el Bullion, es decir las Maple Leaf, Philarmonicas, Arcas de Noé... Al menos, a mí últimamente me salen a un promedio de 0,50/1 € más caras.

Por cierto, Arbeyna, este no es un hilo específico sobre el Oro y éste, simplemente, es la "excusa" para lo que se propone y que es más o menos un "Think Thank"... Así que solemos tratar muchos temas de todo tipo, aunque obviamente "acotado", pero cuando se trata de cuestiones planteadas con las monedas o la Numismatica son bien recibidas, ya que entre los seguidores del hilo hay muchos aficionados a las mismas y también ganas de "aprender" sobre aquello que no se conoce, de manera que agradeceremos siga colaborando en este y otros temas, puesto que tiene una argumentación muy didáctica y, además, se nota que sabe de lo que habla...

Y dejo esto...

- Guerra de divisas. Nadie gana. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

- Vozpópuli - Y al final China decidió usar su arma letal

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2015)

*Arbeyna* Buen post, y muy útil para nóveles como yo. Solo leyendo tus aportes, mi conocimiento sobre plata se ha incrementado más en unos minutos que perdiendo yo solo horas rebuscando información por webs diversas.

Tengo una duda al respecto de las monedas de plata faciales en €, por ejemplo en España las de 30€ del 2014 de Felipe, son plata 925m, pesan 18 gramos (no se si peso total o plata fina), y valen 30€...ya te digo, siendo profano en el tema, me parece un "timo", si lo comparo con por ejemplo unas *arca de Noe *, que las puedo obtener a día de hoy por 16,95€ una Oz. 

Vamos, que lo que es plata por plata, no hay color, y en cuanto al facial que indicas, pues para tener 30€, casi los tengo en papel, y tiro de ellos cuando me haga falta, sin necesidad de usar la moneda de Felipe.

Otra cosa, que ahí es dónde yo no se si por eso lo recomiendas (las faciales en €), es que tenga fuertes revalorizaciones futuras, pero a día de hoy, y si la plata se estabiliza a estos precios, o sube a largo plazo, hay a mi modo de ver, demasiada diferencia entre la plata/precio de la de 30€, y un arca de Noe, Maple, Filarmónica...

No sé si me he explicado bien. 

La única ecuación que entendería, sería comprar hoy monedas de 30€ facial, que la plata baje mucho, y cambiar ese facial en unos meses, años, por plata pura, usando el facial de las monedas en €, y no su valor intrínseco.

El oro como se comentó rotos los 1100$ se ha animado, de todos modos, a ver si esta tarde miro los canales, y los osciladores, a ver en que punto el rebote podría ser interesante y dar paso a algo más serio.

Gracias por los aportes, y buena mañana.

Edito *Fernando* en las guerras de divisas y si las manipulaciones cesan algún día en los mercados, ganarán los metales preciosos, no hay otra. 
Ojo con el petróleo, que puede dar entrada en poco tiempo para mantener a largo plazo. Estoy estudiando el vehículo, y de momento lo que mejor puede ir es algún ETF de los serios y sin apalancar. El producto de SG certificado, lo estoy siguiendo estos días, y de momento funciona bien, ya os contaré más cuando lo tenga más claro.

Dejo este enlace:

The Gold Standard Can Solve The Current Economic Mess: Keith Weiner (exclusive interview!)


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Otra vez.... perdón por el ladrillo y desvirtuar el hilo del Oro, quizá se debría abrir uno para los plateros



¡Vaya fichaje de pretemporada, Arbeyna! 

Contigo el hilo ha subido un escalón en calidad (y estaba difícil la cosa ¿eh? ).

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos sobre la plata en el hilo, no creo que haga falta abrir otro hilo.

PD: espero impaciente muchos más "ladrillos" como los tuyos, que la plata me interesa mucho.


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2015)

Sobre la devaluación del yuan

The Global Market | Armstrong Economics


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Ago 2015)

Una pregunta:

Estaba mirando precios de las monedas de plata en _el andorrano_ y me he fijado en los precios de venta...

*5 pesetas *-> 15,21€/onza. +1,37€ sobre el spot y se venden por unidad.
*Filarmónicas* -> 17,03€/onza. +3,4€ sobre el spot pero sólo si compras 500 unidades (si compras menos sale aún más caro).

Para alguien que sólo quiera "plata" y que de momento no le interesa el coleccionismo ¿qué desventajas tendría pillar "duros" respecto a Filarmónicas?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2015)

Hola, cegador: Siempre he dicho que el que desee exclusivamente Plata que opte por el "formato" más barato.

Los Duros de Plata son de Ley 0,900, pero entiendo que no hay una diferencia sustancial con el clásico Bullion. Quizás, estén un poco menos valoradas a la hora de venderlas, pero eso es en los momentos actuales y "mañana" vete a saber si lo que se compra es "sólo" la Plata...

Quizás, el conforero Arbeyna te pueda ofrecer una explicación más "convincente"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Bonita efeméride para que suceda algo, algo aparte de lo de nuestra señora de la asunción (soy ateo).



Es una bonita profesión.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Ago 2015)

#fernandojcg, eso es cierto, las Libertad salen más caras que el resto de bullion, y no doy con la razón, no creo que los procesos de fabricación de la Casa de Moneda México sean más caros que los de la US Mint, para la Liberty. Por lo que en resumen:

Se trata de una medalla o "round"
La mayoría dan menor peso
Diseño repetitivo
Precio elevado en comparación al resto de bullion

Vamos, que no me convencéis 


#paketazo, yo también aprendo de tus intervenciones, gracias. 

Sobre lo que comentas de las monedas de 30, te explico cómo lo veo, si compras un arca a 17 euros la onza, va a bailar siempre al son de la plata, a no ser que lleve el "extra" numismatico, es decir, que pueda ser considerado objeto de colección, así pues, en un escenario donde la plata suba, la Filarmónica subira, en un escenario donde la plata baje, la Filarmónica bajará, por ejemplo, precio onza en 2011, 33 euros/onza, a día de hoy puedes comprar Filarmónicas del 2011 a 11 euros, y cuando estuvo a 33 euros onza, ya se estarían vendiendo a 35-38 euros pieza.

Así pues, a la hora de comprar bullion hay que saber que uno se la juega, y que podrás ganar o perder, pero en muy contadas ocasiones recuperar lo pagado. 

Sin embargo respecto al tema de las de 30 euros, lo veo como el bancocolchon, salvo que en lugar de papel, en moneda. Es muy, muy dificil, como bien apuntas que la cantidad de plata supere esos 30 euros de facial, y ojalá no se diera el caso, porque el escenario en general sería problemático, pero aquí entra la variable numismática, por ejemplo, por la moneda de 20 euros campeones del mundo (2010) se están pagando hasta 28 euros, así como la del Greco, que está subiendo algo, por otra parte, otras muchas no valen más que el facial. 

Son monedas perfectamente líquidas (si tienes un Banco de España en tu ciudad de residencia, allí las depositas y te dan el facial en moneda de uso corriente).Espero haberme explicado, yo no lo trato como plata únicamente, la variable numismática es en este caso (según mi punto de vista) es más importante que el hecho de que sea plata, lógicamente si no fueran de plata, no las adquiriría, para eso billetes, que pesan menos.

Si la plata subiese a l/p, lógicamente mayores rendimientos a menor precio y mayor pureza (Filarmónicas por ejemplo), pero si la plata bajase... siemprte vas a tener esos 30 euros a 0% y quizá un motivo se ponga de moda y a la gente le de por coleccionar esa moneda (Boda de Felipe y Letizia en 2004)

No sé si me he explicado bien. 

#cegador, como te ha señalado fernandojcg, son .900, si hablamos de plata no hay mucha diferencia comparado con otro tipo de monedas de las que podríamos denominar tipo "duro" con % de plata inferior a dicha pureza. 

Ahora, ese tipo de duro que se vende del Centenario a precio plata, no tiene ningún valor numismático, estrellas borradas, ensayadores comunes, bustos difuminados, muy posiblemente con golpes, arañazos, etc, etc. A la hora de dar salida a ésta y descartado el que la moneda sea tratada como objeto de colección, se suelen vender en convenciones por lotes, a precio de plata +x%.

Una moneda que no sea objeto de colección, bien porque esté machacada o bien porque no sea pieza rara, siempre se va a vender al precio del metal + margen comerciante (mirad los soberanos por ejemplo, entre otros)

Si yo comprase moneda de colección, la compraría en buen estado, es la única forma de que el día de mañana me asegure que vuelve a tener cabida dentro del circulo numismático, si comprase únicamente plata, compraría como te ha dicho fernando, el formato más barato, yo iría a por el lingote.


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> #cegador [...]
> Si yo comprase únicamente plata, compraría como te ha dicho fernando, el formato más barato, yo iría a por el lingote.



Pues el lingote de kilo sale a 19,37€ la onza... más caro aún ::


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# putabolsa: Entiendo que Arbeyna se refiere a que el precio de una Philarmonica de 2011 es el de hoy y que creo que andará sobre los 17€. Supongo que una simple equivocación al ir escribiendo... Quizás, lo único en que podría discrepar es en que no se recupere en el Bullion el precio de la "inversión" y esto estará en función del tiempo que uno lleve en esto, aparte del "timing"... Lo digo porque yo tengo mucho Bullion con precios alrededor de los $10 y pude vender por encima de los $45 y no lo hice... Quizás, porque yo lo tengo para unas determinadas situaciones "X" que se pudieran dar en el futuro o porque, simplemente, no ha alcanzado el "precio objetivo" que barajo. A fin de cuentas, todos nos movemos en función de nuestros conocimientos y "percepciones"...

# cegador: Tanto Arbeyna como yo, hemos comentado que en el "formato" que esté más barato... En lo personal, soy más partidario de las monedas, pero en cualquier caso para el que quiera Plata, mejor cuanto más barata y mejor Ley tenga.

Y dejo este otro artículo de Juan Laborda y dando "caña" al Rajao...

- Rajoy a lo suyo

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Ago 2015)

putabolsa dijo:


> "...a día de hoy puedes comprar Filarmónicas del 2011 a 11 euros"
> Dime donde se pueden pillar a esos precios,mas que nada para llenar el zurrón.Pero creo que te colaste con el segundo dígito.
> Un saludo.



Cierto, a 19 euros la Filarmónica del 2011.




cegador dijo:


> Pues el lingote de kilo sale a 19,37€ la onza... más caro aún ::



¿Qué lingote has buscado? Cuando hablo de lingotes, hablo de brutos, nada de sellados ni ediciones limitadas, el lingote de kilo está a 544 euros

https://www.westgold.de/artikel/silberbarren_1_kg_sekundaerware

Si una onza son 31,10 gramos, con una regla de tres tendremos que una onza de este lingote serán 16.91 euros. 

No se de dónde sacas esos 19.37 euros/onza. Incluso comprando el lingote en Degusa, te sale la onza a 18.16 euros (tener el establecimiento donde lo tienen hay que pagarlo) pero no alcanzan a tus 19.37 euros.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> -------------
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...




Hola Arbeyna

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo en responder.

Estoy empezando a adquirir plata, por el metal , no por el tema monedas aunque acabe derivando un poco a ellas. 

Empece con las Libertades de Mexico. 

Segui con un Panda, un Koala, un Elefante de Somalia, una de las colecciones lunares de UK, una Mapple, una edicion limitada de 25 monedas de Kookaburras del 2009 (aqui no se si la cague totalmente), unas de cocodrilos de Australia (cagada al cuadrado?), buffalos de Ruanda. etc.

Mis preguntas para ti eran para centrar el tiro a partir de ahora, centrarme en dos o tres (entiendo que deberian ser Liberty de USA, Pandas, Koalas) , mas las Arcas que no las tenia en el radar y algunas españolas. Con eso bien no?

GRACIAS DE NUEVO, estan siendo muy instructivos tus mensajes.


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2015)

Tenemos al oro en tierra de nadie. De momento un rebote bastante previsible como anunciamos hace unos días. 

Para los especuladores podría funcionar abrir largos a corto plazo, de 2 a 5 días vista con stop muy claro en los 1100$ Oz, para los que pretenden adquirir bullion a buen precio, pues recomiendo esperar a que se defina esta salida, o con rotura superior (está muy lejos el punto de rotación alcista), o con nuevos mínimos (ahora mismo es lo más probable, pero para nada seguro, por la ley del sentimiento contrario)

Apuntad ahora mismo por abajo de nuevo los 1070$ Oz, punto muy importante a corto y largo plazo, y a corto plazo evidentemente el soporte psicológico de los 1100$ Oz, y por arriba la resistencia que forma la media de 50 sesiones y que esta hoy en algo más de 1140$ Oz.

Esos 1140$, los veo probables en este rebote que se ha iniciado, pero para ir más lejos, hará falta catalizador que potencia los metales...alguna noticia pésima a nivel económico (Grecia), que USA admita que no sube tipos, una bajada brusca de los índices...

 
Por otra parte no saquemos ojo al crudo/Brent, pienso que en los próximos meses, tiene un potencial bestial si se le pilla en el momentum correcto...ahí está la dificultad, como siempre el timing nos hará volar o nos desangrará poco a poco.

Gracias de nuevo por esos aportes, seguimos aprendiendo cada día un poco.


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Cierto, a 19 euros la Filarmónica del 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son precios de "el andorrano". Concretamente good delivery.

Supongo que tiene precios normales en monedas y más caros en lingotes...


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Ago 2015)

Un pequeño offtopic sobre China y su oro del hilo de la explosión en China:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-quimico-china-57.html?posted=1#post14817354



Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Empiezan a aparecer indicios de lo que pudo haber pasado:
> 
> Rescuers removing 700 tons of sodium cyanide from scene. Leakage detected in sewage #Tianjin #China - @PDChina
> 
> ...




https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cianuro_de_sodio
*El cianuro de sodio se utiliza sobre todo en minería para extraer el oro y la plata de la roca madre.*


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tenemos al oro en tierra de nadie. De momento un rebote bastante previsible como anunciamos hace unos días.
> 
> Para los especuladores podría funcionar abrir largos a corto plazo, de 2 a 5 días vista con stop muy claro en los 1100$ Oz, para los que pretenden adquirir bullion a buen precio, pues recomiendo esperar a que se defina esta salida, o con rotura superior (está muy lejos el punto de rotación alcista), o con nuevos mínimos (ahora mismo es lo más probable, pero para nada seguro, por la ley del sentimiento contrario)
> 
> ...



Gracias paketazo

Entonces...para adquirir nuevas onzas de oro, en plan largo plazo, esperar pero no tanto como hasta finales de septiembre, cuando estaba previsto que la FED anunciara la subida de tipos no? No vaya a ser que no los suba y el oro se dispare...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Visto lo visto, da la sensación de que los MPs han sido fruto de una "tímida" especulación y poco más... Hoy China a vuelto a devaluar y lo que queda... pero los MPs están emprendiendo otra vez el retroceso. En fin, preocuparse del precio, especialmente del Oro, ya empieza a ser irrelevante, a fin de cuentas NO creo que los que andamos por aquí lo compremos a "kilos"... Por tanto, cada cual tendrá que hacer un "pensamiento" en función de si está "cómodo" o no respecto al Oro de que dispone.

paketazo, ya no sé qué "catalizador" hace falta ya, a no ser un fuerte derrumbe en los índices bursátiles o algo bastante "grave", pero MUCHO... A ver si se cumplen en Septiembre los pronósticos agoreros respecto a las Bolsas mundiales y tenemos un buen "test" para los MPs, aunque en el largo plazo NO tengo ninguna duda sobre cuál va a ser su evolución.

Respecto al Crudo, paketazo, llevo buena parte de la tarde revisando distintas informaciones estadounidenses sobre el Crudo y me parece que si queremos acercarnos al "timing" va a ser una cuestión de paciencia y es que allí se comentan precios alrededor de los $30 e incluso por debajo... En fin, parece que falta menos para que pierda el nivel de los $40 y la sobreventa es brutal, de manera que algún rebote debería darse, pero la pendiente de caída es la que ES...

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (13 Ago 2015)

Doy a este podcast una nota alta. Hablan sobre varios temas en línea con lo que se suele comentar en este hilo. Probablemente no aportará nada nuevo a los más informados del hilo, pero siempre es un placer escuchar los análisis de Unai y compañía. Además de que le daré a timi más material de audio para cuando vaya a cuidar los tomates .

La devaluacion del Yuan y las sopas de vino en mp3 (12/08 a las 23:01:37) 01:16:36 6613650 - iVoox



> Hoy hablamos con Unai Gaztelumendi y Gregorio Abascal sobre la devaluacion del Yuan por parte de China y su impacto sobre la economía mundial y en particular s obre la economía europea. Ante la perspectiva de una crisis financiera en los próximos meses de mayor profundidad que la vivida desde 2008 nos preguntamos si tendremos que volver a las raciones de sopas de vino o podrá surgir un movimiento democrático ilustrado en la realidad financiera. Dirige David Serquera




Y aprovecho para unirme al clamor popular de bienvenida al forero Arbeyna. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: Sus post me han resuelto varias dudas y me han enseñado varias cosas en cuanto a las onzas de plata, por lo cual he de darle las gracias.
Las arcas siempre me han gustado mucho, pero por precaución ante la percepción de que bullion de Canadá o Australia sea más "reconocido" tengo solamente un par porque quería tener alguna. A partir de ahora empezaré a darles preferencia. Y en cuanto a las cecas africanas y de islas del Pacífico que se lían a hacer tiradas limitadas, siempre tuve la sensación de que era un negocio forzado para aumentar el valor de las monedas de manera artificial. Reconozco que he caído en alguna, aunque ahora iré con más cuidado. Excepto en las "protección de la naturaleza", que me gustan mucho y pagaré como un primo el +100% de premium .
Y ya que estoy, me gustaría preguntar que opina de las "birds of prey" y las lunares australianas (esta últimas me encantan).

Para terminar decir que acumulo mi modesto montoncito de plata pensando en 10 años vista o más...


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Ago 2015)

-----


astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola Arbeyna
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu tiempo en responder.
> 
> ...



-----
astur_burbuja, ¿qué edición limitada es esa de las 25 Kokas del 2009?, ¿esa reedición de los motivos acuñados del 90 al 2009? . El cocodrilo entiendo que es el RAM, el que va en blister, ¿verdad? Bueno, conozco compañeros que coleccionan ese tipo de monedas, incluso las privy mark, a mi personalmente no me llaman la atención, para las reediciones prefiero las originales, y pagar un extra porque la moneda vaya en blister, para luego abrirlo, tampoco lo veo. Lógicamente si hablamos desde el lado “metalero” , luego cada uno colecciona lo que le gusta y puede permitirse.

A ver, para nada me dedico profesionalmente a este campo, solo que a fuerza de golpe y golpe he ido adquiriendo algo de base, aunque todavía me falta mucho para poder aconsejar con certeza, si algún día la llego a tener. Por lo que ruego que mis opiniones las tomes como tal, he cometido muchos errores, en ocasiones por desconocimiento (comprar colecciones de la FMNyT de plata y oro en lugar de onzas de plata y oro) y en otras por apuestas falladas (no le daba al Koala más de 3 años). Lo mejor es que valores tus opciones, qué dinero dispones, qué plazo consideras oportuno para aguantar, etc etc y formes tu propia opinión.

Dicho esto, si yo empezara de cero hoy, tal y como se encuentra el precio de la plata, para el bullión sería muy selectivo, pienso que a corto la plata podría bajar, aún así, algunas Arcas, Filarmónicas o Liberty. Onzas con premiun, Pandas a tope, Elefantes de Somalia, Tokelau y Perth (la serie que comenzó en el 14).

Pero ya te digo, esto es lo que haría si hoy empezase a coleccionar, llevo ya varios años con Kokas y aunque no me convencen, sigo por inercia, y los Koalas, bueno, la pena es no haber pillado algunos tubos del 2007 y 2008 cuando salieron, en fin, de todo se aprende, aunque de vez en cuando pico con algo que no debería, como hacemos casi todos.

-----


cegador dijo:


> Son precios de "el andorrano". Concretamente good delivery.
> 
> Supongo que tiene precios normales en monedas y más caros en lingotes...



-----

Bueno, precios normales en monedas.... en la mayoría de ellas tienes que comprar tubos completos, en particular, Filarmónica, Arca, Araña, Tiburón Blanco, Maple, Britania, Liberty, Somalia, etc etc. Los gastos de envío son un poco caros, y bueno, aparte de que desconozco el margen de comerciante con el que trabajan, no pueden competir con los Alemanes simplemente por el IVA, allí el 19% y aquí el 21%.



-----


Rattus dijo:


> Excepto en las "protección de la naturaleza", que me gustan mucho y pagaré como un primo el +100% de premium .
> Y ya que estoy, me gustaría preguntar que opina de las "birds of prey" y las lunares australianas (esta últimas me encantan).
> 
> Para terminar decir que acumulo mi modesto montoncito de plata pensando en 10 años vista o más...



-----

Las de Benin? Pues fui débil y piqué con la primera, la del 14, también compré la del 15 y ya no me gustó cuando sacaron la Cebra, del 15, luego el hipopótamo, del mismo año, misma serie pero esta vez ya no era de Benin, sino del Chad (aquí decidí dejar esta colección) no voy a estar pagando 39 euros por onza y que el patrón que se siga es el de “cuanto más onzas acuñemos, más caja hacemos” de nada sirve si las tiradas las limitan a 5000 monedas y un año te sacan cuatro modelos, por cierto, ya he visto por ahí el rinoceronte, de la misma serie y del 2015. Así que el año pasado una moneda y este mínimo cuatro, para el 2016, ¿cuántas? 

La serie Canadiense de los pájaros está bien, relativamente baratas, serie definida desde el primer día y tiradas de un millón, el problema las manchas de leche, no pasa en todas las monedas, pero si pasa es una pena, afea mucho la moneda y limpiarlas es muy peligroso.

Yo a la plata le puse un tiempo de “espera” me quedan 19 años para ver si me equivoqué o acerté, ya os comentaré cuando llegue el momento 


#Paketazo, gracias por el análisis del oro. 

Es un metal que siempre me ha dado miedo, lo que tengo es en moneda Española, escudos. Nunca he tenido el arrojo de tirarme a la onza, la volatilidad es muy alta, o así lo veo. Para los que tocan el oro, qué bullion recomendáis? Maple, Panda, Liberty?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Rattus: Se le ha pasado al bueno de Arbeyna el dar su opinión sobre las Lunares II, que me imagino que son las que coleccionas, pero por su perfil diría que son de su agrado. Por si te sirve, es una de las colecciones "fijas" que hago y tiene un diseño bastante conseguido. No sé si se revalorizarán tanto como las Lunares I, pero va a ser una cuestión de dejar pasar el tiempo para saberlo. 

# Arbeyna: Realmente, hago prácticamente todas las colecciones de monedas Premium e incluso creo que tengo casi todas las African Antique finish que se han realizado, también las Tokelau que han salido con ese "formato", aparte de otras ya más específicas (unitarias para entendernos). Son monedas que se "pagan", pero entiendo que tienen un fuerte potencial de revalorización y de hecho lo estoy comprobando en las que poseo. La verdad, es que soy un "enamorado" del Antique finish y que ocupa un lugar preferencial en mis colecciones, pero ya puestos me gustaría conocer tu opinión y así ampliamos el "abanico" para aquellos interesados en el tema de las monedas Premium de Plata.

Respecto a las monedas de Oro, yo sólo tengo moneda circulada y que haya sido "dinero", es decir Soberanos, 20 Francos Franceses, Suizos, Belgas, Alfonsinas, Pesos Mexicanos, etc., etc. No me gustan las Maple y demás, bueno lo que ya comenté sobre las "manías" que solemos tener los que nos dedicamos a la Numismatica. Y también te diré que las monedas citadas, es decir Soberanos y "Cía", se libraron de la confiscación del Oro de 1933 decretada por Roosevelt, por tanto un "motivo" más para elegir ese "formato". Lo que no quiere decir que no hayan aprendido la "lección"... ya puestos a mal pensar.

Y dejo esto... En línea sobre lo que comentaba sobre futuras devaluaciones del Yuan.

- China's currency devaluation could spark 'tidal wave of deflation' | Business | The Guardian

Saludos.


----------



## timi (14 Ago 2015)

que ultimas páginas en el hilo ,,:baba:, mil gracias a todos , en especial a Arbeyna , a los novatos como yo nos clarifica ideas , y naturalmente cada uno es responsable de utilizar esa información como mejor le convenga

Ratus , gracias por el popcast , lo escuchare , se me acumulan los popcast ,,, no hay suficiente tomate para tantos popcast ,,,,

dejo esto

Gerald Celente Is Predicting That A Stock Market Crash Will Happen By The End Of 2015

Also, please do not think that this crisis will be “over” by the end of 2015. What we are moving into is just the start of the crisis. Things will continue to unravel as we move into 2016 and beyond. The recession that we experienced back in 2008 and 2009 will seem like a Sunday picnic compared to what is coming by the time that everything is all said and done.

So that is why I work so hard to encourage people to get prepared.

What we are facing is not going to last for weeks or for months.

The coming crisis is going to last for years, and it is going to be painful beyond what most people would dare to imagine.


toca prepararse,,,,
buenos días y a disfrutar del fin de semana que tenemos a la esquina.


----------



## oinoko (14 Ago 2015)

Interesantes los aportes de Arbeyna, con los que estoy de acuerdo en su mayoría, pero hay un par de cosas en las que tengo que disentir.

Una es la referencia a los lingotes de plata.
- Los lingotes de plata pagan IVA, por lo que parten en desventaja. Son más faciles de falsificar que las monedas, nunca van a añadir ningún valor numismatico, y por supuesto no tienen valor de curso legal. No tienen absolutamente ninguna ventaja, salvo el menor espacio requerido para almacenarlos.

Arcas, philarmonicas o Maples a 16.7 por onza a día de hoy salen mejor que los lingotes y tienen la ventaja añadida de la mejor divisibilidad y si queremos piezas de 1 Kilo , tambien se pueden encontrar Koalas y Kookaburras de 1 Kilo a menos de 520 el Kilo.

Buy 1 kilo Silver Coins | 1 kilo Silver Coin Investments | VAT-free Silver Coins

La segunda es respecto a las monedas de 30 Euros. Antes de gastarme 30 Euros en una pieza de 18 gramos, prefiero comprar monedas de 12 Euros, aún pagandolas a 12.5 Euros. Tienen la misma cantidad de plata por moneda y compro un 140% mas de monedas y solo pierdo un 4% de facial.

Por lo demás , interesantes aportes.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Gracias paketazo
> 
> Entonces...para adquirir nuevas onzas de oro, en plan largo plazo, esperar pero no tanto como hasta finales de septiembre, cuando estaba previsto que la FED anunciara la subida de tipos no? No vaya a ser que no los suba y el oro se dispare...



No me refiero a esperar indefinidamente evidentemente, como bien apuntas, pues una decisión meditada pasaría por esperar ese catalizador de los tipos en USA.

Pero vuelvo a incidir en que a largo plazo, me parece bastante absurdo pensar que una subida del 0,25% como mucho vaya a suponer un gran cambio en el precio del metal a medio y largo plazo, otra cosa es que se invierta la tendencia bajista de los tipos de interés y comience una nueva era de subidas en estos...algo ahora mismo bastante improbable.

El oro no se va a disparar por esa "potencial" subida de tipos. Piensa que hagan los que hagan, si va en contra de los intereses del oro, ya está más que descontado a precios actuales...otra cosa es que surjan nuevos escollos para el metal, como un aumento de la deflación (lo dudo), subidas de tipos en otras grandes economías (UK, Canadá, UE, Japón, China...), pero para eso necesitamos tasas de inflación del entorno al 2% mínimo.

*Arbeyna* la volatilidad del oro es bastante menos que la de la plata...personalmente, la plata me da más "miedo" que el oro a la hora de especular (algo que no hago, ni haré con los metales)

Preguntas que tipos de monedas adquirir, pues si tu entiendes de las mismas a nivel numismático, ya tienes un as en la manga. La moneda "vieja", si se compra a buen precio es interesante, siempre que su estado sea el correcto.

A mi, y siempre lo he dicho, de las que tengo en 1Oz me tiran los Kruguerrands, y sin embargo las Filarmónicas no me gustan nada (las veo comparadas con otras Oz desproporcionadas de diámetro). Los Maple tampoco me agradan, los carguros me gustan más, y suelen tener mejor precio si buscas ediciones antiguas.

El Kruguerrand, en cualquier formato, se suele vender antes que el resto de onzas actuales, no me digas el motivo, supongo que será una cuestión de confianza o moda, pero en las subastas, precio por precio en oro fino, se vende antes un Kruguerrand.

Yo de lo que tengo ahora mismo en menos de 1Oz, me quedo con Vreneli (me parece una moneda con forma y tamaño ideal), Soberanos y 2 Rands...de otras cosas, no te puedo hablar, pero abanico de posibilidades tienes (eso sí, menos que en la plata)

Un saludo y buen viernes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- LA RELACIÃ“N ENTRE EL DESPLIEGUE DE LA OTAN, LA GUERRA ECONÃ“MICA, GOLDMAN SACHS Y EL PRÃ“XIMO COLAPSO FINANCIERO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-ago-2015 at 15:03 ----------

# paketazo: Ahí tienes los motivos...

- https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krugerrand

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Ago 2015)

Gold Jumps After China Reveals It Bought Another 19 Tons In July - Silver For The People

El pboc anunció ayer la compra de otras 19tn de oro en julio. Me pregunto si irán diciendo cada mes sus compras a partir de ahora.


----------



## frisch (14 Ago 2015)

Una noticia interesante (e inquietante) sobre las olas de inmigrantes que llegan a Europa desde comienzos de año.

"El mundo enfrenta la mayor crisis migratoria desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial" - RT

Los servicios de la Inteligencia militar austriaca acusan a USA de financiar el envío de refugiados a Europa - Le blog de Contra información

http://www.voltairenet.org/article188423.html


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Ago 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Interesantes los aportes de Arbeyna, con los que estoy de acuerdo en su mayoría, pero hay un par de cosas en las que tengo que disentir.
> 
> Una es la referencia a los lingotes de plata.
> - Los lingotes de plata pagan IVA, por lo que parten en desventaja. Son más faciles de falsificar que las monedas, nunca van a añadir ningún valor numismatico, y por supuesto no tienen valor de curso legal. No tienen absolutamente ninguna ventaja, salvo el menor espacio requerido para almacenarlos.
> ...



Es fiable esa web para envíos a España?, aunque veo que los gastos de envío para una o dos onzas de plata son de 22€, un poco caro. Alguna experiencia comprando ahí?


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: No tengo experiencia en esa web, pero tengo entendido que es fiable, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso... La única "pega" para lo que preguntas es que se requiere una compra mínima de 500€ y aún así los gastos de envío me parecen excesivos. Mira, en el hilo de compra y venta de foreros, suelen haber cosas interesantes y tienes también a necho que sirve desde Alemania.

Y dejo este artículo que me ha parecido muy interesante...

- Juego de guerra de divisas en el Pentágono con Jim Rickards

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Ago 2015)

#fernandojcg, efectivamente, las Lunares II me gustan, pero éstas están dentro de la colección, una de cada, no más. Llegué tarde a la primera serie y poco a poco según veo alguna bien de precio voy completando, pero muy poco a poco.

Sobre las Antique finish, como moneda son muy bonitas, pero no es un producto al que siga los pasos, las veo más como colecciones especiales que otra cosa. De todas formas, hay quizá demasiada oferta, ahora en el mercado, aparte de las bullion y premiun de toda la vida, tenemos, las coloreadas (por ejemplo Liberty he visto hasta 9 variedades para un mismo año coloreadas), motivos chapados en oro, altos relieves, con incrustaciones, bueno, la lista es bastante larga, tan sólo visitando la web de cualquier ceca privada es asombrosa la imaginación que tienen los equipos de diseño.

-----



oinoko dijo:


> Interesantes los aportes de Arbeyna, con los que estoy de acuerdo en su mayoría, pero hay un par de cosas en las que tengo que disentir.
> 
> Una es la referencia a los lingotes de plata.
> - Los lingotes de plata pagan IVA, por lo que parten en desventaja. Son más faciles de falsificar que las monedas, nunca van a añadir ningún valor numismatico, y por supuesto no tienen valor de curso legal. No tienen absolutamente ninguna ventaja, salvo el menor espacio requerido para almacenarlos.
> ...



Oniko, yo no he dicho que el lingote de plata esté exento de IVA, he dicho que mientras el Andorrano tiene que aplicar un 21%, los Alemanes aplican un 19%, por lo que en muchas ocasiones, y teniendo en cuenta los gastos de envío del Andorrano, sale a cuenta comprar fuera.

El tema de comprar lingote es para quien quiera “traficar” con plata, olvidándose de las monedas, lógicamente no hay valor numismático, porque no hay moneda, y como bien apuntas carecen de poder liberatorio, al no ser moneda, pero las onzas tampoco lo tienen, una cosa es que reflejen un valor y otra muy distinta que puedas ir al super y acepten esa moneda como medio de pago.

Sobre la web que has subido, hay algo “oscuro” en el método de envío, lee la información cómo CK Logistics se lavan las manos ante impuestos en aduanas, no me fio de comprar plata en Estonia, nadie me garantiza que al llegar a Barajas me den un buen susto, y por cierto, no sólo esa página vende a esos precios.

https://www.libertysilver.es/

Sobre las monedas de 30 euros, en realidad yo “cambio” y tú compras, si la plata baja pierdes, poco, pero pierdes, si la plata sube ganas. En mi caso, he cambiado billetes por monedas.

Las de 12 euros para numismática mínimo en bolsa, por 12,50 estoy casi seguro que están manoseadas, olvidando entonces la salida numismática, sólo queda el camino del metal, y mucho tiene que subir, cosa que no parece que vaya por ese camino a c/p. 

La última vez que pasé por Alicante, en el Banco de España, a facial las que quisieras, cuando un Banco te ofrece lo que quieras......... nos entendemos.

De todas formas está bien que discrepemos, si todos hiciésemos lo mismo sería muy aburrido. 


-----

#paketazo, cuando me refiero a la volatilidad del oro hablo, por ejemplo, desde el punto de vista del Kruguerrad, da igual el año que selecciones, se compra y vende a la cotización diaría + margen de intermediario. Si compras hoy uno de 1974 a 1040 euros la onza, y lo quieres vender estando la onza a 800, olvídalo. Sin embargo el potencial de coleccionismo que tienen las onzas de plata, no las tienen las de oro (salvo Pandas y Canguros) pero tampoco es que hablemos de un rendimiento espectacular comparado con la plata. Debo echar más horas a ver si saco algo en claro....

El problema de la moneda “vieja” es como apuntas la conservación, lo que para uno es MBC, para otro es EBC y aquí variar en la escala supone varios cientos de euros, como en casi todo, la cuestión es el precio de compra. Gracias por la explicación.


----------



## 8cilindros (14 Ago 2015)

Buenas Tardes

Lo primero quería agradecer y dar mi más sincera enhorabuena a los integrantes y principales artífices de este hilo. Yo, en estos temas no llego ni a categoría amateur. Aún me falta un mundo para formarme como es debido.

Decir, que aunque no escriba demasiado en el foro, de vez en cuando lo leo y sobre todo, todos los días una de las primeras cosas que hago mientras me tomo el café es dedicar cinco minutos a leer los últimos comentarios de este hilo.

Antes de nada para que sepaís ya de antemano de que "pie cojeo", voy a sincerarme para dejar a un lado hipocresías y "falsedades varias". Ideológicamente me considero liberal/libertario y sigo la corriente económica de la llamada Escuela Austríaca de economía. Pero últimamente estoy cayendo en eso que llama "pragmatismo" y eso hace que, a pesar de ser un recalcitrante libertario, piense que hay cosas que no vamos a ver e incluso que _no sería deseable_ que vieramos.

Pero bueno, para no desvirtuar el hilo voy a ir al grano. Soy un gran defensor de los MP´s (lo habreís supuesto por el anterior párrafo). No porque el oro o la plata tengan algo especial para mí ni porque sea un lunático con "fiebre del oro". Si no por algo mucho más sencillo. Para mí, en el contexto actual en el que nos encontramos en la historia, el oro significa: libertad e independencia. Ni más ni menos. Atesorar MP´s es escapar del sistema, así de simple. Para mí, el oro significa escapar de esa institución bancaria detestable llamada reserva fraccionaria. Significa aportar mi granito de arena al no colaborar en el engrosamiento de un estado que teje redes clientelares a su alrededor ya que como dice algún autor liberal, _"el estado es el medio por el cúal los grupos organizados extraen rentas de los grupos no organizados"_. Atesorar oro puede ser una manera de no colaborar en eso, en no dejarte robar parte del fruto de tu trabajo para que este vaya a parar en contra de tu voluntad a manos de los que no producen lo que la sociedad demanda o que simplemente no producen nada (o incluso que su mera "actividad normal" causa gravísimos estragos en la sociedad, como el sistema financiero generando el ciclo económico).

Con este mensaje no pretendo soltar una panfletada liberal ni mucho menos. Sé quemuchos de los que escribís aqui no soys ni mucho menos liberales. Solo quería intervenir para dar mi visión acerca de "esta pequeña aventura".

Un saludo cordial a todos y sigan haciendo un trabajo tan excepcional como el que llevan realizando hasta ahora 

PD: por cierto, ¿a qué se ha debido el bajón de la plata de esta misma tarde?


----------



## Bucanero (14 Ago 2015)

Muy buenas tardes. Por fin saco un rato para leeros un poco y tratar de analizar y comprender por donde van los últimos tiros. Parece que todo va poco a poco en una escalada cada vez más problemática (conflictos bélicos, problemas en las bolsas, clima y una larga lista de acontecimientos), que hacen suponer un fin de año divertido. Y yo comprándome al fin un coche familiar, osea, con estos pelos me va a pillar el embate que se avecina jeje.

Una vez más agradecer los aportes de todos que son interesántisimos y que me aportan mucho. Yo voy ha realizar dos aportes que espero no estén ya puestos. Solo deciros que el que esteis hay es importante pues estoy muy cansado de ver las mentiras de los medios oficiales y de los interesados en hacernos creer que nada malo pasa y que vivimos en los mundos de Yupy. Es cierto que en mi opinión nadie tiene la verdad absoluta pero ayuda mucho leer a gente como vosotros a formarse una idea más aproximada de la realidad.

Un saludo a todos.

The Oil Crash: Julio de 2015: Comienzan los grandes cambios

MALA SEÃ‘AL: RUSIA MOVERÃ GRAN NÃšMERO DE TROPAS A SU FRONTERA OCCIDENTAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

This Alarming Indicator Is Back At A Level Last Seen 10 Days Before The Bear Stearns Collapse | Zero Hedge

---------- Post added 14-ago-2015 at 19:56 ----------

Bueno eran tres aporte jejeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# 8cilindros: Bienvenido al hilo e impecable el comentario que realiza. Mire, aquí nos encontramos gente con muy distintas orientaciones "ideológicas" y muchos ni eso, pero nos une el deseo de compartir "otros" puntos de vista, aportar información lo más "alternativa" posible y enfrascarnos en debates que puedan ayudar a otras personas a formarse su PROPIA opinión. Todo ello lo intentamos hacer de la forma más correcta posible, aunque en muy raras ocasiones surge algún "espontáneo" y que es cuestión de tiempo que acabe baneado...

Como ya me habrá leído en varias ocasiones, NO soy liberal ni próximo a ese pensamiento, pero tampoco tengo nada en contra, ya que de todo se pueden sacar cosas positivas y, por ejemplo, la Escuela Austriaca es un buen ejemplo... De hecho, yo suelo seguir bastante al Profesor Antal Fekete y aprovecho para dejaros la última entrevista que le leí y que es del pasado mes de Julio...

- www.professorfekete.com/articles/AEFGlobalGoldInterview.pdf

También dejo otro interesante artículo, para aclarar "conceptos"...

- Diferencia entre liberal, libertarista y libertario | La Sangre del LeÃ³n Verde

Respecto al bajón en la Plata, aunque también ha afectado al Oro, aún no dispongo de datos suficientes para darle una respuesta más "segura", pero intuyo que ha tenido que ver con el dato de la Producción Industrial en los EE.UU. y que ha subido un +0,6%, por encima de lo esperado, y que alimentaría esa posible subida en los tipos de interés por parte de la FED. Lo que no acabo de entender, como bien apuntaba ayer paketazo, es porqué esa mínima subida en los tipos de interés tiene que afectar como lo está haciendo a los MPs, especialmente al Oro. De "locos"...

En fin, 8cilindros, deseo leerle en más ocasiones por este hilo...

# Bucanero: Hola, amigo y Gracias por los aportes. Y sobre lo que comentas, pues ya ves que seguimos colaborando los de siempre y en nuestra particular "línea"... Esperemos que pasado este mes de Agosto se incorporen otras "plumas" a las que noto a faltar... 

Y disfruta del coche, que para eso está el dinero y la p. "deuda"... Para lo "peor" ya tendremos tiempo y, de momento, hay que seguir "exprimiendo" aliento a la vida, ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (14 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: No tengo experiencia en esa web, pero tengo entendido que es fiable, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso... La única "pega" para lo que preguntas es que se requiere una compra mínima de 500€ y aún así los gastos de envío me parecen excesivos. Mira, en el hilo de compra y venta de foreros, suelen haber cosas interesantes y tienes también a necho que sirve desde Alemania.
> 
> Y dejo este artículo que me ha parecido muy interesante...
> 
> ...



Ese Jim Rickards ha creado un sistema de inversión para aprovechar la guerra de divisas, y puedo decir que destaca en publicidad engañosa y, por lo menos en los meses iniciales, grandes pérdidas para los suscriptores que hayan hecho caso de sus consejos de inversión.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2015)

Hola, Aro: En fin, cada cual tiene su opinión, pero entiendo que Jim Rickards es uno de los mejores analistas financieros que existen. No sé, si has leído sus dos libros: "La Guerra de las Divisas: el origen de la próxima crisis global" y "La muerte del dinero". Ambos son excelentes y otra cosa es que pueda "acertar"...

Dejo un enlace sobre "La muerte del dinero" para quienes puedan estar interesados...

- 'La muerte del dinero', un análisis definitivo de la situación financiera mundial | lagranepoca.com

El hecho de que Jim Rickards haya abierto lo que comentas no desvirtúa para nada la labor de este hombre. Además, ya sabemos cómo funcionan las cosas en los EE.UU., donde el "dinero" está por encima de todo, de manera que cuando un considerado "gurú" promueve cualquier vehículo de inversión, pues ya sabemos lo qué sucede... Ahora bien, entiendo que a nadie le han puesto una "pistola en el pecho" para suscribirse a ese vehículo de inversión de Rickards y, Aro, en el mundo de las Divisas NADIE tiene la "bola de cristal" para "acertar". Una cosa es el análisis "tranquilo" sin "apostar" y otra "mojarse el culo"... Conocí ese mundo y sé de lo que hablo.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Ago 2015)

Buenas noches,

Pero bueno y esto que es?, no me puedo coger unas vacaciones porque enseguida abrís otro hilo y me pierdo la pole, encima ya va por la página 32 (costará ponerse al día) jeje.

Me alegra mucho que por fin Fernando se haya decidido a abrir la V3.0, esto tiene muy buena pinta. Gracias

Pues a decir verdad, nada de vacaciones, tenía la intención de tener un verano tranquilo y ver en persona a algunos amigos de por aquí (mi jornada intensiva comenzó en Junio), pero resulta que salió un proyecto aparte en la empresa donde curro y ficharon gente para ello junto con algunos de la plantilla, el tema es que también toca lo que hago y me pidieron ayuda, lo malo es que no podía realizarlo en horas normales y lo tenía que hacer en extras (cosas administrativas y eso).

Pus no me iba tan mal, un par de horitas al día no me quitaban mucho y podía recoger a los peques, pero el fichaje que tocaba a lo que hago se puso de baja, otro está a punto de jubilarse y el otro no da palo al agua encima hay que entregar el curro a finales de septiembre; pues nada, ahora estoy saliendo a las 8 pm(entrando a las 7:30 am), hago mi jornada intensiva y engancho con el proyecto.

Los enanos me crecieron porque ha salido un pico de trabajo en mi horario normal y no puedo dedicar tiempo para hacer el otro (normalmente en estas fechas todo mundo se relaja y hay poca faena, pero resulta que muchos tiene que terminar cosas antes de irse de vacaciones y eso ocasiona que yo vaya de culo).

Para que ahora saquemos el pañuelo y nos pongamos a llorar; no sé si os acordáis que estaba en tramites de un desahucio para recuperar el pisillo que alquilo, lo recuperé hace poco más de 1 mes.

Pues me dejaron el piso como un estercolero, no se como viven algunos con tanta porquería, sin nada de suministros (había unas deudas del copón), tuvimos que contratar a 2 tías para que lo medio limpiaran, luego me tiré toda una noche sacando cosas para tirar, varios fines de semana para pintar y a fecha de hoy estoy haciendo arreglos para dejar el piso decente (ya casi está al 100%).

Afortunadamente sólo lo dejaron guarro y no destrozaron nada, perdonad mi tono con síndrome de Estocolmo pero pudo haber sido mucho peor, también decir que de los suministros sólo tuvimos que pagar el alta del servicio al llevar la ejecución de desahucio, cada que voy al piso recojo alguna carta de cobro de deuda de algún antiguo inquilino (parece que toda la ciudad estaba empadronada ahí).

Pero bueno, no todo son malas noticias, me han subido el pienso y junto con las extras, las nóminas de estos meses han sido y serán bastante gorditas (Montoro ya se encargará de adelgazarlas en no poco tiempo) y el piso ya se ha alquilado (a decir verdad se alquiló a la semana del desahucio, pero han tenido que esperar a que dieran de alta la luz y que el piso esté presentable).

Estábamos mosqueados al alquilarlo otra vez, pero se ha negociado 2 meses de fianza y 6 meses por adelantado, encima lo hemos alquilado un poco más alto del alquiler anterior (no soy usurero, lo que pasa es que le bajamos bastante el alquiler al anterior para que pudiera pagar, pero ni con esas).

Así que otra vez a la carga, si es que no aprendo, jajaja, por si acaso ya hemos cogido algo de experiencia con esto y si tenemos la mala suerte de que nos vuelva a ocurrir, no nos cogerá tan pardillos.

Y bueno, perdonad el cambio drástico sobre lo que estabais debatiendo, me pareció leer a Paketazo que compra monedad de 10oz de oro?? joer, creo que estamos ante un potentado, jaja.

Yo la más grande que tengo (si no estamos a gusto si no nos medimos las pollas, jeje) es la mexicana de 50 pesos y ya me parece demasiado, el tema para mí es que el oro es el rey y mientras más grande es su formato, más difícil será pasar desapercibido si vienen mal dadas, las onzas me parecen una barbaridad (por eso estoy centrado en soberanos), para mí la discreción es primordial.

Aunque es verdad es que algunos tienen mucho e incluso las monedas se les queden pequeñas y vayan a por los lingotes de 400oz como dios manda, jeje.

En fin, por una u otra razón y en el formato que sea conveniente para cada uno, lo importante es guardar el fruto de vuestro esfuerzo en algo que no esté al alcance de un HDLGP que decida que te lo quita así como así.

Saludos a todos y mil gracias por vuestro aportes

---------- Post added 14-ago-2015 at 22:40 ----------

Joder amigos, que buen hilo estáis haciendo, se nota un notable incremento en el nivel. Gracias (nunca me cansaré de darlas)

Atrás quedó el primero que lo abrió un chuleta con otras intenciones y que afortunadamente unos grandes le dieron la vuelta y le cambiaron el sentido, si sigue este nivel, el V4.0 será la hostia!!

---------- Post added 14-ago-2015 at 22:43 ----------

Por cierto, donde está la chincheta del numero II?

A ver si los dueños del cotarro dejan de contar el dinero y se dedican un poco a tener contentos a los que ponen el contenido en este foro.


----------



## oinoko (14 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Oniko, yo no he dicho que el lingote de plata esté exento de IVA, he dicho que mientras el Andorrano tiene que aplicar un 21%, los Alemanes aplican un 19%, por lo que en muchas ocasiones, y teniendo en cuenta los gastos de envío del Andorrano, sale a cuenta comprar fuera.
> 
> El tema de comprar lingote es para quien quiera “traficar” con plata, olvidándose de las monedas, lógicamente no hay valor numismático, porque no hay moneda, y como bien apuntas carecen de poder liberatorio, al no ser moneda, pero las onzas tampoco lo tienen, una cosa es que reflejen un valor y otra muy distinta que puedas ir al super y acepten esa moneda como medio de pago.
> 
> ...



Ni el andorrano aplica el 21% de IVA ni los alemanes el 19%. al menos sobre el precio total.

Los alemanes aplican el "Differenzbesteuerung nach § 25a", que es una triquiñuela legal consentida aplicable en principio sólo a mercancias de segunda mano. El asunto es que sólo pagan el IVA de la diferencia entre el valor de compra y el valor de venta. 

Es decir si compran filarmonicas a la mint por 15 Euros y los venden por 17, solo pagan iva de los 2 euros de diferencia (0.38 Euros) , no de los 17. Una caracteristica de este tipo de operaciones es que el IVA no es desglosable ni deducible, por eso nunca aparece el IVA en las facturas.

Desde el 1 de Enero de 2014, que subieron el IVA del 7% al 19% lo hacen todos los vendedores alemanes porque el que no lo hacia ha tenido que cerrar el negocio.


El andorrano no se exactamente que sistema que usa, una vez se lo pregunte directamente y se salió por la tangente. Pero te aseguro que no paga el 21% de IVA, En sus facturas tampoco aparece nunca el IVA desglosado. Sospecho que usa el mismo sistema comprando en Alemania a traves de un socio aleman (o puede que suizo). 

En Estonia es distinto, allí directamente no pagan nada de IVA, porque alli todas las monedas que tengan valor de curso legal no pagan IVA, por lo que allí nunca encontraras libertades mexicanas.  . Por eso en Estonia encentras precios unos centimos más baratos, pero los gastos de envió son mayores.

Lo de la logistica no es por lavarse las manos, sino también por evitar el IVA, para que sea considerado segunda mano no te lo pueden enviar ellos directamente. Cosas de las leyes de cada pais.

Yo les he comprado una vez en Estonia que pille una promo de gastos de envío gratis, llego muy rapido y sin problemas de aduana, pero llegaron algunas monedas con manchas de oxido, y no les he vuelto a comprar más.

Con los lingotes no existe esa posibilidad del "Differenzbesteuerung nach § 25a" y pagan IVA religiosamente.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Ago 2015)

Aro dijo:


> Ese Jim Rickards ha creado un sistema de inversión para aprovechar la guerra de divisas, y puedo decir que destaca en publicidad engañosa y, por lo menos en los meses iniciales, grandes pérdidas para los suscriptores que hayan hecho caso de sus consejos de inversión.



Bueno, el mundo está repleto de personas que anteponen su bienestar al de los demás incluso jodiendo, si hace falta, el de los demás.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol (Eclesiastés).

Si a eso añadimos el gran número de personas que viven en la inopia por deseo personal e intransferible, apaga y vámonos, pero vámonos a lo esencial y dejemos lo superfluo.

Mucho jefe para tan pocos indios.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Ago 2015)

Por más que el oro fluctúa en dólares, sólo veo que en euros se mantiene en los 1000, no lo sé, quizás Europa no pinte nada pero a veces pienso que es como una especie de acuerdo para mantener un precio "estable" en zonas donde la compra de MP's es habitual.

Igual buscan una "falsa estabilidad" para que los compradores en Europa no cambien todos sus papelitos de colores por MP's, eso sí que repercutiría su precio. 

Ya sé que en España somos 4 gatos (a lo mejor no), pero en otros países hay tradición, de hecho, no hace mucho que la tía llegaba con algún durillo para el sobrino y no son pocas las veces que he escuchado que al sobrino le regalaron algún Carlillo.

Creo que esa buena costumbre es una de las muchas que están intentando quitar por aquí, pero conmigo se joden, yo soy el tío (el tío de verdad) que le regala sus koalas a sus sobrinos el día de su cumple y así lo haré hasta que me muera o pueda).

Respecto al IVA en la plata, la verdad es que a mi no me hace ninguna gracia -sea el que sea-, incluso durante un tiempo fue condicionante para que no incurriera en la compra de ésta; pero ahora pienso que -desafortunadamente- si siguen las cosas como hasta hoy, el tema del iva será meramente anecdótico, así que antes de pensar en el impuesto revolucionario, es mejor que primero estéis dentro, es decir, conseguid vuestra silla.

Por mi parte, sé que "el que la sigue la consigue" y puede saltarse normas para obtener un precio sustancialmente bajo respecto a otros lugares, pero yo prefiero ir más seguro cumpliendo las reglas de este puto juego (que nos ha tocado vivir y esperemos cambie pronto) para que no haya sorpresas futuras, ya sabéis, el gran hermano se hace cada vez más fuerte y su largo brazo se vuelve más largo. No quiero darle excusas a nadie para que me haga etarra con sólo pulsar un botón y saber mis hábitos y mis secretos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (14 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> -----
> 
> -----
> astur_burbuja, ¿qué edición limitada es esa de las 25 Kokas del 2009?, ¿esa reedición de los motivos acuñados del 90 al 2009? . El cocodrilo entiendo que es el RAM, el que va en blister, ¿verdad? Bueno, conozco compañeros que coleccionan ese tipo de monedas, incluso las privy mark, a mi personalmente no me llaman la atención, para las reediciones prefiero las originales, y pagar un extra porque la moneda vaya en blister, para luego abrirlo, tampoco lo veo. Lógicamente si hablamos desde el lado “metalero” , luego cada uno colecciona lo que le gusta y puede permitirse.



Hola Arbeyna

Si, son la coleccion de 25 kokas del 2009. (mala?)

Los cocodrilos son BINDIs, de la Australian Saltwater.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Bueno, ya ha aparecido una de las "plumas" que notaba a faltar... Veo -para bien- que estás muy "entretenido" y eso es bueno, vamos que no tienes tiempo para "aburrirte", algo que desgraciadamente no pueden decir muchos españoles, ya sabes el paro o su "solución": economía de supervivencia basada en la creación de empleo de baja calidad y precario.

Respecto a lo que comentas, hace mucho tiempo que dije que observaba un cierto "arbitraje" entre la cotización del Oro y el par EUR/USD... Creo recordar que un forero comentó algo así como que era "imposible"... pero visto lo visto, de momento, NO parece que vaya "desencaminado" ni mucho menos. Si eso es "deliberado" o, simplemente, "circunstancial", no lo sé, pero veo que no soy el único en "percibirlo"... Y algo sabemos al respecto... ¿No, Refinanciado? Y es que ambos hemos comprado a precios más baratos que los actuales y estando el Oro bastante más arriba en su cotización, por tanto hablamos desde nuestras particulares experiencias.

SÍ, lo mejor es hacer todo de la forma más legal posible, pero también con "astucia", que no quiere decir la típica "picaresca" patria... Un ejemplo de la capacidad de "control" del Sistema lo tienes con la FACILIDAD con la que se ha hecho con el HdP que cometió los recientes crímenes de Cuenca y en este caso ha sido para bien, pero de todo hay que sacar "conclusiones"... Y aprovecho para decir que es una lástima que exista un sistema tan "garantista" para según qué casos, porque el "pollo" de Cuenca, al igual que el de los críos de Galicia, deberían tener los "minutos contados", ni más ni menos...

Mira, Refinanciado, el IVA de la Plata es una gran "putada", para qué negarlo, pero también lo tenemos en otros productos que compramos y no nos percatamos de ello o cuanto menos lo tenemos tan "asumido" que ya no lo cuestionamos abiertamente... Por ejemplo, los impuestos que gravan la Energía son absolutamente IMPRESENTABLES y me estoy refiriendo a los recibos de Electricidad+Gas+Agua, o a nuestro paso por el surtidor de la gasolinera...

Afortunadamente, la Plata FÍSICA queda ahí, ATESORADA, y ojalá no tengamos "necesidad" de utilizarla. Y si fuera así, lo que menos importará va a ser el IVA pagado... ¿No te parece?

En fin, amigo, que ha sido un placer leerte y saber que las cosas te "marchan"...

Y dejo un artículo que merece mucho la pena y NO seáis "vagos" porque venga en Inglés... # Bocanegra: hay una pequeña referencia sobre las importaciones de la India y por las que preguntabas no hace mucho, pero independientemente de esto, el artículo es muy REVELADOR...

- SPDR Gold Trust (ETF): Comex On The Edge? Paper Gold "Dilution" Hits A Record 124 For Every Ounce Of Physical | ETF DAILY NEWS

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2015)

Bueno, es una información que ya se sabía pero que lo diga un militar que estuvo al cargo de la DIA (Defense Intelligence Agency) hasta abril de 2014 tiene sus bemoles. Lo pongo por lo de la memoria histórica.

"La llegada del Estado Islámico fue una decisión tomada conscientemente por la Casa Blanca".

Rise of Islamic State was â€˜a willful decisionâ€™: Former DIA Chief Michael Flynn | Foreign Policy Journal (inglés)

[Video] Un aveu de la DIA : le monstre Ã‰tat Islamique est une crÃ©ature US | ArrÃªt sur Info (francés)

https://youtu.be/SG3j8OYKgn4 (entrevista en AlJazeera)


----------



## amador (15 Ago 2015)

Oinoko, me has aclarado de un plumazo todas las dudas que tenía con el IVA de la plata en España, en Alemania y en Estonia. 

No conseguía aclararme con todo este lío que tiene tela. Me siento ahora más seguro sabiendo como funciona el "tinglado" y teniendo todos los cabos atados y sabiendo lo estás comprando y cómo. Muchas gracias. 

Efectivamente como dices, las web de Estonia y algunas de Alemania cobran gastos de envío muy elevados (otras de Alemania menos) y hay que ver si compensa en cada caso.

Para envíos pequeños lo mejor es Necho que tiene envíos desde 5,90 euros y además desde hace unos días tiene una web. No la pongo por si no procede todavía.

La verdad es que gracias a este foro he pasado de ser un completo neófito a tener ya una base aceptable en pocos meses. Gracias a todos los expertos.

Por cierto, ¿hay aquí alguien experto en sellos? Tengo una pequeña colección de los años 80 (3 o 4 años completos) que me hice en mi infancia, y mirando por ahí para ver si la podía vender y comprar monedas, me he dado cuenta que no valen una "mierda". ¿Es así? Ojalá hubiera coleccionado monedas :-(

Sobre los "Pandas". Me parece increíble la revalorización de estas monedas. En 7 u 8 años se multiplica su precio por 3 o 4. ¿Esto no será una burbuja?

¿Alguien paga 150 EUR por un Panda de 12 o 15 años o es sólo oferta?

Saludos




oinoko dijo:


> Ni el andorrano aplica el 21% de IVA ni los alemanes el 19%. al menos sobre el precio total.
> 
> Los alemanes aplican el "Differenzbesteuerung nach § 25a", que es una triquiñuela legal consentida aplicable en principio sólo a mercancias de segunda mano. El asunto es que sólo pagan el IVA de la diferencia entre el valor de compra y el valor de venta.
> 
> ...


----------



## oinoko (15 Ago 2015)

amador dijo:


> Sobre los "Pandas". Me parece increíble la revalorización de estas monedas. En 7 u 8 años se multiplica su precio por 3 o 4. ¿Esto no será una burbuja?
> 
> ¿Alguien paga 150 EUR por un Panda de 12 o 15 años o es sólo oferta?
> 
> Saludos



Nos estamos yendo un poco off topic, pero como la respuesta es sencilla te contesto:

El valor a estas piezas no se lo da la antigüedad sino la escasez: Hasta el año 2008 las tiradas eran de 300.000 piezas por año, luego empezaron a subir rápidamente las tiradas y los últimos años están haciendo 8 Millones de piezas por año.

No creo que los pandas de los últimos años multipliquen su precio sólo por valor coleccionista, porque aunque son piezas bonitas, son muy abundantes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edito para añadir la web de Andrés (Necho) , tal como sugiere Fernando en el post siguiente. 

El Dorado Coins

Sitio muy recomendable, sobre todo para pedidos pequeños, porque los gastos de envío son reducidos y porque si compras monedas sueltas te las encapsula una por una, y las monedas viajan ya encapsuladas.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Yo me dedico también a la Filatelia, aunque NO como "inversión", simplemente porque me gusta coleccionar sellos, aunque aquí sigo un determinado "orden", de manera que si vendiera lo que tengo no creo que pudiera perder NADA y las posibles "plusvalías" tampoco serían nada del otro mundo.

Mira, amador, esto es como en todo: depende de lo que se compra y qué motivos y expectativas tenemos al respecto. Yo sigo con mis colecciones filatélicas, aunque he tenido que bajar su "ponderación", pero por el "espacio" que me ocupa su volumen y no por otra cosa... Tengo muy claro cuáles son mis aficiones y lo que se puede considerar un apartado distinto vinculado a "seguro" y "reserva de valor". Efectivamente, si en los años 80 hubieras "coleccionado" monedas de Plata ahora tendrías un buen "pico"... pero de todo de aprende... ¿No?

amador, hay monedas que se revalorizan una barbaridad con el tiempo, pero hay que saber "elegir" y tener también Suerte. Y tampoco es tan "fácil"... SÍ, hay Pandas que son muy caras de adquirir, pero eso NO quiere decir que sea factible con las actuales, ya que las tiradas de aquellos entonces NO tienen nada que ver con las que en los últimos años se están realizando... Eso, SÍ, las Pandas tienen bastante facilidad para revalorizarse y, por eso mismo, suelo recomendarlas.

¿Burbuja en determinadas monedas? NO, te insisto en que tienen que ver mucho las tiradas, diseño, etc. y, además, hay algo que se llama oferta y demanda... ¿No? Precisamente, ahora mismo la situación económico-financiera NO es la más idónea, pero aún así hay monedas que SIEMPRE tienen comprador.

Y hay monedas que se siguen pagando con fuertes primas y no sólo en las Pandas, sino que también tienes lo mismo en los Elefantes somalíes, Ruandas, etc., etc. Uno de los mejores "sistemas" es vigilar las tiradas y diseños, luego tener "paciencia" y que el tiempo haga su trabajo.

Saludos.

PD: Por cierto, puedes poner la web de necho. Total ya hacemos propaganda gratuita de otros...


----------



## amador (15 Ago 2015)

Gracias como siempre por tus comentarios Fernando.

En mi infancia me gustaba el tema de los sellos, pero llegó un momento que empezaron a emitir sellos de mucho valor y aparte de que siendo un chaval se me hacía cuesta arriba, me dio la impresión de que me tomaban el pelo, sobre todo cuando salió un sello del Campechano de 500 pesetas.

No se que vale ese sello ahora, creo que era de principios de los 80. Por ahí lo tengo.

Bueno, en Pandas voy tirando para atrás y después de la última compra a Necho y otro que acabo de encontrar a precio razonable he llegado a 2008  que para un novato es un empezar ...
El anverso con el Templo del Cielo es precioso con los brillos y mates, y los pandas con las crías en el reverso también. 

Lunar II es otra preciosa que ya he completado y ya estoy esperando que saquen el MONO a la venta 

No quería poner la web por si estaba en pruebas o algo así, pero bueno, como la pides ahí va:

El Dorado Coins


Feliz Domingo





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # amador: Yo me dedico también a la Filatelia, aunque NO como "inversión", simplemente porque me gusta coleccionar sellos, aunque aquí sigo un determinado "orden", de manera que si vendiera lo que tengo no creo que pudiera perder NADA y las posibles "plusvalías" tampoco serían nada del otro mundo.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2015)

Hola, amador: Bueno, ese sello que me comentas no creo que lo pudieras vender por más de 6 o 7 Euros... Si ves que ya no te interesan esos sellos, podrías hacer un lote especificado e intentar venderlo por e-Bay.

Y -¡Ojo!- con las compras "razonables" en según qué monedas... Hoy en día las falsificaciones chinas son muy importantes y están inundando el mercado, así que mucho cuidado y más si aceptamos que todavía estamos algo "verdes"...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2015)

#oinoko

Agradezco tu explicación sobre el Differenzbesteureung 25, no tenía ni idea de que únicamente era gravado el beneficio. 

Efectivamente, el Andorrano no desglosa el IVA en sus facturas, dos pedidos le hice y me las tuve que ver y desear para que me emitiese factura, incluso apuntó que como la compra era menor de 3000 euros, no era necesario... al final conseguí las facturas, pero sin mención al IVA y sin estar desglosado, parece un albarán. No creo que haya una tercera compra, mucho tiene que bajar los precios de la web y los gastos de envío, sale más económico un DHL Alemania – Madrid que un SEUR Barclona – Madrid.

Pues lo de Estonia habrá que estudiarlo, gracias por la info.




oinoko dijo:


> Nos estamos yendo un poco off topic, pero como la respuesta es sencilla te contesto:
> 
> El valor a estas piezas no se lo da la antigüedad sino la escasez: Hasta el año 2008 las tiradas eran de 300.000 piezas por año, luego empezaron a subir rápidamente las tiradas y los últimos años están haciendo 8 Millones de piezas por año.
> 
> No creo que los pandas de los últimos años multipliquen su precio sólo por valor coleccionista, porque aunque son piezas bonitas, son muy abundantes.



No estoy deacuerdo contigo, el valor lo da la demanda, no la escasez (lógicamente deshecho la posibilidad de tiradas ilimitadas). Ejemplo, desde el 90 al 2008 la tirada de los Kokaburras ha sido de 300.000 unidades, y no son piezas caras, rara es la que supera los 30-35 euros, excepto al del 90, pero la tirada fue de 105.000 unidades.

Si la tirada del Panda del 2014 es de 8.000.000 de piezas, no resulta extraño que prácticamente haya desaparecido de las webs? Busca precios.

El Panda tiene un importante punto a favor, que es China. Series de un millón de tirada todavía hay por el mercado, como los pájaros Canadienses, sin embargo otras series con la misma tirada, empiezan a escasear. 

Cada uno que coleccione lo que le guste, se pueda permitir y entienda, pero si uno quiere “guardar” monedas para el día de mañana darles salida en el mercado numismático, debe conocer éste.


-----



astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola Arbeyna
> 
> Si, son la coleccion de 25 kokas del 2009. (mala?)



No hay compra mala si el comprador está satisfecho, no le des más vueltas que al final las tiras por la ventana .

No dejan de ser onzas, cierto que es tirada limitada y supongo que no te costaría mucho, verdad?

-----


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2015)

*Consummatum est*

Por decencia y con mucha rabia, recordar que ayer se ofreció en el altar de los dioses del dinero el Memorándum Tsipras.

Es alucinante cómo la noticia, si bien comentada en todos los periodicuchos, la principal noticia nadie o pocos se atreven a dar eco de ella.

El pueblo griego es un esclavo. Su constitución no vale ni el papel en el que está escrita. Su parlamento es una guarida de mentirosos y traidores y el tan cacareado sistema democrático de Occidente es una farsa que, si no fuera por el dolor que genera, sería un monumento al patetismo.

(Tan sólo) 32 diputados de Syriza, sobre 149, han votado en contra del memorándum, 11 tibios se han abstenido y 106 han votado sí.

Un suicidio ético en toda regla.

Aquí no pasa nada y en el FMI se deben de estar partiendo de la risa, mientras corren los ríos de champán.

Aviso a navegantes que todavía creen, en nuestro país, que los llamados nuevos partidos van a cambiar algo.

Que se lo pregunten al 62% de los griegos que votaron NO al memorándum.


greek crisis: MÃ©morandum Tsipras


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, yo soy uno de esos "navegantes" que piensan ir a votar en las próximas elecciones legislativas y, obviamente, a "otra" opción que NO sea más de lo mismo (PP/PSOE)... Por otro lado, creo que tú no sueles votar, por tanto no veo dónde está el "problema"... Además, "democracias" reales hay muy pocas en el mundo y la primera del mundo que está considerada como tal es la de Noruega, aunque en el listado todos los primeros lugares están ocupados por los países nórdicos. En el Sur de Europa, y por tanto en España, NO conozco ningún período histórico que se pueda considerar "democrático" y, quizás, me puedas "iluminar" al respecto...

En fin, tampoco vamos a discutir sobre este tema y es que ambos ya tenemos nuestras posiciones muy claras. Evidentemente, eso no quita para que suscriba buena parte de tu comentario, pero yo sigo siendo un "luchador", quizás "equivocado", pero bueno soy coherente conmigo mismo y eso es lo que me importa.

Y dejo esto... que te gustará, frisch.

- Rebelion. Por qu

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2015)

Por si todavía hubiera dudas de que todo esto es una farsa.

Informe presentado en 2009 a la Comisión Europea, por encargo suyo, con el elocuente título:


The euro: It can’t happen, It’s a bad idea, It won’t last. US economists on the EMU, 1989-2002 - Lars Jonung and Eoin Drea.

Una vez más, of course, el informe de la Comisión Europea está única y exclusivamente en inglés. Tiene narices que la mayor parte de los documentos de la Comisión Europea estén en el idioma del país que encima ni pertenece al euro, la Pérfida Albión.

Traduzco la cita de Milton Friedman que encabeza el informe. Cita, cínica donde las haya, pero tan tan reveladora para entender, de una vez por todas, en manos de quienes estamos:

_"Desde un punto de vista *científico *el euro es interesantísimo. Creo que va a ser un milagro - bueno, milagro es una palabra un poco fuerte. Creo que es muy improbable que vaya a ser un gran éxito... Pero va a ser muy interesante *ver cómo funciona
*"_ Friedman en una entrevista en mayo de 2000.

Las negritas son mías.

Sólo le faltaba añadir al Friedman "¡Good morning cobayas (Vietnam)!".

Bueno, pues el experimento está en vías de finalizar. ¿Los resultados?

El saqueo del Estado de Bienestar
La privatización de todo lo que pagamos con nuestros impuestos
La reconversión de los parlamentos en circos Price con sesiones para público restringido
La sedación forzada del personal (usted y yo).

395 - The euro: It can


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Bueno, yo soy uno de esos "navegantes" que piensan ir a votar en las próximas elecciones legislativas y, obviamente, a "otra" opción que NO sea más de lo mismo (PP/PSOE)...
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Fernando yo ya sólo discuto conmigo mismo y me limito a cuando me ducho.

Lo que se puede deducir de mi comentario anterior es que:

Aquellos que seguís votando debéis tener en cuenta un nuevo factor.

¿Qué hacer o qué garantías tomar para que en caso de que los nuevos partidos que aseguran que van a llevar políticas opuestas o muy distintas de las del PPSOE, no lo cumplan?

Lo digo porque "hombre precavido vale por dos" y con la experiencia recién salida del horno democrático en la que un domingo un partido de los "nuevos" gana un referéndum para hacer A y al martes siguiente hace B, todo lo contrario, yo la verdad, si siguiera siendo un creyente en el sistema de voto, tal y como nos lo merendamos, estaría un tanto acojonado.

No sé, se me ocurre ¿contratar a la Yakuza, la calabresa? Esos sí que saben hacer propuestas que no se pueden rechazar.

Disculpa la (parte de) sorna.

_Edito porque se me ha pasado un detalle importante:_

La contratación de la Yakuza o de la Calabresa debe ser anterior a las susodichas elecciones y comunicada al o partidos en cuestión, sino no hay nada que rascar.


----------



## timi (15 Ago 2015)

entiendo perfectamente las dos posturas , esta claro que tienes razón Frish , el sistema se cae a trozos , ya no pueden esconder los múltiples fallos que tiene , y la mayoría de los partidos están diseñados para ser dirigidos en cuanto tienen un mínimo de poder , pero eso no quita que de las pocas cosas que se pueden hacer es intentar cambiar alguna cosa votando , que nos la van a meter ? seguramente , pero cuando esto caiga a trozos cada uno tendrá que tener la conciencia tranquila en el sentido de que ha intentado dentro de sus posibilidades lo que ha podido.
Creo realmente que esto ya no tiene solución , el futuro ya esta "escrito" y se trata de que cada uno este cómodo
con su forma de actuar hasta el ultimo momento.

el orden de los factores no altera el producto , la formula es diferente , pero el resultado será el mismo.

y naturalmente espero no tener razón

dejo esto

Approaching a Global Deflationary Crisis? | Credo: Economic beliefs in a world in crisis

saludos


----------



## amador (15 Ago 2015)

¿ Sabéis si existe, o participáis el algún foro internacional (en inglés) que trate los temas que se tratan en este hilo ? Me refiero también a temas amplios de economía, geopolíticos, etc. 

Sigo con atención los link que ponéis a blogs en inglés, pero no me refiero a blogs sino a foros de este estilo. Más que nada por ver que opina la gente fuera.

He encontrado estos, no se si seguís o recomendáis alguno de ellos:

Silver Stackers (este además de MP tiene hilos de economía)

Gold-Silver Forums (este es sólo MP)


----------



## timi (15 Ago 2015)

no participo en ningún otro foro , y tengo claro que el chiringuito se sostiene porque la masa prefiere mirar a otro lado que afrontar los problemas que se describen aquí , el dia que exista una masa suficiente de gente " despierta " , sabremos lo que es una crisis de verdad. Seria interesante saber fuera de aquí que opinan , pero me imagino que lo mismo y con una ínfima parte de la población participando ,,, pero sumando almas cada dia....


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: Je,je,je... No te preocupes porque la "sorna" suele entrarme por un oído y salirme por el otro. Sólo me puede dejar "poso" aquello que sirva para cuestionarme mis convicciones y NO es el caso... Y como no me apetece el actual estado de las cosas en nuestro país, pues voy a ir a votar y seguiré desde este hilo animando a hacerlo. Tampoco creo que vaya a servir de mucho, pero es necesario que los "regueros" se vayan encendiendo en diferentes países y luego ya veremos qué pasa, aparte de que mi conciencia quedará satisfecha. Vamos, que si me quedo a esperar que pase el "diluvio" lo más probable es que me ahogue, lo otro es simplemente una posibilidad que entiendo que hay que "probar", ni más ni menos... Y que cada cual haga lo que le plazca, que yo mis judías me las curro cada día.

# amador: Hay muchas webs extranjeras semejantes a éste hilo, pero la verdad es que no tengo tiempo para interesarme por ellas, ya que bastante trabajo me da el hilo y, además, tampoco hay tanta "diferencia". Por otro lado, comprenderás que suelen fijarse en los asuntos propios de su país, más o menos como hacemos por aquí, y luego se aporta información internacional en la misma línea que hacemos nosotros. "Comparativamente", te diré que este hilo puede codearse con buena parte de las mejores webs internacionales y, quizás, la única diferencia es que en ellas suele darse más participación y, por tanto, mejor cualificación de la misma.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2015 at 02:06 ----------

Y dejo esto...

- Money For Nothing - Dire Straits - subtitulado en espaÃ±ol - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> #oinoko
> 
> Agradezco tu explicación sobre el Differenzbesteureung 25, no tenía ni idea de que únicamente era gravado el beneficio.
> 
> ...



Hola Arbeyna

Que tal?

Si, era edicion limitada, y no costaron mucho. Contento mucho, la verdad que las monedas de plata y las colecciones de diferentes paises han sido un autentico descubrimiento. ME quedo mirandolas como hipnotizado

A partir de ahora centrare el tiro en tus recomendaciones. Año a año, acumulando de las mas importantes.

Gracias por todos tus consejos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿Cómo se transmitirá la próxima crisis financiera?. Blogs de Tribuna Mercados

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ago 2015)

*Refinanciado* ¡qué coño voy a comprar monedas de 10 Oz!...puse monedas de 1Oz, una "O", no un "0" cero... más quisiera. Voy comprando alguna de *una* onza, pero sobre todo de un tiempo a esta parte moneda de 1/4 de onza o menos.

Si estoy echo un miserias tío, lo que pasa es que la opción de meter el excedente en una cuenta al 0,25% anual, de la que tengo que pagar un 0,30% anual por gastos varios, pues como que no me atrae demasiado, y por eso desvío algo a los metales*...¡10 Onzas!*, si en los próximos 2 años las compro, me daré por satisfecho.

Por cierto, os habéis parado a pensar si en un momento determinado hay una crisis del FIAT, y este se hiper inflaciona, y deja de tener valor (Venezuela, media áfrica...etc), pensad en una institución privada a nivel mundial, *privada he dicho*, por ejemplo, un gran banco, que tenga unas reservas de oro físico de varias toneladas...¿pensáis que esa entidad, podría emitir papel respaldado por ese metal como medio de pago a nivel global?

Es una cuestión absurda que me ronda la cabeza, pero ya que todo, absolutamente se está privatizando a día de hoy en todo el mundo, por que lo siguiente no podría ser la emisión de dinero (en parte ya está sucediendo, pero sin respaldo alguno).

Buen domingo a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## frisch (16 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, os habéis parado a pensar si en un momento determinado hay una crisis del FIAT, y este se hiper inflaciona, y deja de tener valor (Venezuela, media áfrica...etc), pensad en una institución privada a nivel mundial, *privada he dicho*, por ejemplo, un gran banco, que tenga unas reservas de oro físico de varias toneladas...¿pensáis que esa entidad, podría emitir papel respaldado por ese metal como medio de pago a nivel global?



Muy interesante reflexión.

Está claro que viene un cambio de paradigma. Todo, absolutamente todo, lo indica. Falta todavía por finalizar el proceso masivo de privatización de todo aquello que un día se llamó en el viejo continente el Estado social.

A este respecto es curioso constatar los ingresos de las personas mayores de 65 años en algunos países de la OCDE (adjunto gráfico, está en francés pero perfectamente entendible).

Una vez que acaben con ese proceso, y no lo va a poder parar nadie, por la simple razón de que previamente se han encargado de endeudar hasta las cejas a los Estados (entiéndase usted y yo que somos los paganos), y cuando estimen que todos los recursos y servicios esenciales son de su propiedad, se olvidarán del resto de la deuda, la cancelarán, la condonarán o harán un borrón y cuenta nueva. ¡Todos contentos!

El objetivo no era cobrar la deuda era apropiarse de todo (por decirlo rápido y mal).

Llegado ese punto, tu reflexión podría ser perfectamente un escenario real.

Si ya lo tengo todo, el dinero ya no vale ni el papel en el que está impreso y tengo el oro pues ...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes reflexiones las que realizáis, tanto paketazo como frisch... La verdad, NO me lo había planteado de esta manera, pero siempre hay tiempo para "reaccionar" y me voy a poner a estudiar -para mí- este asunto. Tiene "pies y cabeza" por las interconexiones conocidas entre grandes Corporaciones + "Grandes" del mundo financiero (Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan...) + Potencias mundiales (incluyo aquí a los EE.UU. y China; NO tengo opinión definida respecto a Rusia).

Saludos.


----------



## amador (16 Ago 2015)

Exacto frisch !

Los acuerdos TPP y TTIP que se están negociando en secreto van en esa línea ...





frisch dijo:


> Muy interesante reflexión.
> 
> Está claro que viene un cambio de paradigma. Todo, absolutamente todo, lo indica. Falta todavía por finalizar el proceso masivo de privatización de todo aquello que un día se llamó en el viejo continente el Estado social.
> 
> ...


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # 8cilindros: Bienvenido al hilo e impecable el comentario que realiza. Mire, aquí nos encontramos gente con muy distintas orientaciones "ideológicas" y muchos ni eso, pero nos une el deseo de compartir "otros" puntos de vista, aportar información lo más "alternativa" posible y enfrascarnos en debates que puedan ayudar a otras personas a formarse su PROPIA opinión. Todo ello lo intentamos hacer de la forma más correcta posible, aunque en muy raras ocasiones surge algún "espontáneo" y que es cuestión de tiempo que acabe baneado...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando. Ya le digo que no escribiré mucho. Pero cuando tenga algo interesante que contar no dude que escribiré 

Gracias por la bienvenida.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2015 at 19:42 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Muy interesante reflexión.
> 
> Está claro que viene un cambio de paradigma. Todo, absolutamente todo, lo indica. Falta todavía por finalizar el proceso masivo de privatización de todo aquello que un día se llamó en el viejo continente el *Estado social*.



Buenas tardes

Eso que usted llama "estado social europeo" es un estado enorme y totalizador que crea dependencia en los ciudadanos.

Ese estado "social" es complemento del fiat y ambos, en conjunto, son la mejor herramienta para crear esclavos.

No hace falta un estado que ocupe más del 50% del PIB y que me robe más del 80% de lo que produzco para garantizar que cuando alguien vaya a caer en desgracia, tenga garantizado alimento, hogar, sanidad, educación y jubilación.

Hoy en día, se cae en desgracia de forma apoteósica y sistemática precisamente por ese estado "social" mete demasiado las manos en la económia.

Quería dejar claro este punto sin desvirtuar demasiado el hilo. Pero cuando me presenté en este hilo lo primero que hice fue dejar claro de que pie cojeo ya desde el principio. Pero es que cada vez que oigo eso de estado "social" pienso en cadenas.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (16 Ago 2015)

8cilindros dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> Eso que usted llama "estado social europeo" es un estado enorme y totalizador que crea dependencia en los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, entiendo las posiciones ultraliberales (utilizo el término en su estricto sentido semántico). Sin embargo, el país sin nombre tiene a fecha de hoy 47 millones de habitantes (15% de la población) que comen de la beneficiencia y, el país sin nombre no se caracteriza por ser un Estado social. Trasladado el dato, proporcionalmente, a la riqueza y la posición económica, en el teatro mundial, que genera ese país, el dato de pobreza es sencillamente estremecedor.

Luego, sinceramente, no creo que el Estado social sea más generador de pobreza que el Estado, llamémoslo, "no social".

Un paseo por las estadísticas de países como Suecia, Noruega, Finlandia corroboran lo dicho, por lo menos a fecha de 2008, a partir de esa fecha como los Estados están siendo reemplazados a marchas forzadas por consejos de administración de multinacionales privadas pues todo es posible y más, en el peor de los sentidos.

Discrepo sobre la idea de que sólo por trabajar se puede acceder al bienestar. Eso depende, entre otras cosas, de lo que le paguen a uno y del coste de la vida.

Organizaciones nada sospechosas de filocomunistas como le Secours Catholique en Francia advierten desde hace 15 años (he dicho 15 años) que el nuevo perfil de pobre es: persona que tiene un trabajo, que no cree ser pobre pero que, en realidad, lo es.

Para finalizar, permítame decirle que no se trata de cojear ni de un pie ni del otro. Se trata de caminar con los dos, bueno, en mi opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

Hola, 8cilindros: Tú colabora cuando te parezca oportuno, faltaría más, pero entenderás que deseemos mayor participación y más cuando observamos "maneras"... Otra cosa es tu "pensamiento" liberal y que, evidentemente, ya sabes que NO comparto para nada, pero me gusta leer otras "formas" de ver las cosas y también las argumentaciones que se presentan. En el fondo no te creas que estamos tan alejados, ya que mis "colores" son muy cercanos al rojinegro y aquí me refiero exclusivamente a la "concepción" del Estado, pero no es menos cierto que la situación actual es la que ES, tanto si nos gusta como si no... Por tanto, la palabra "social" tiene una fortísima componente en nuestra Sociedad y ahí hay que "volcarse", en mi modesta opinión, porque la actual desigualdad si no se corrige van a traer un "vendaval" que es lo que menos deseáis los "liberales" y recuerda tu primer comentario, ya que lo que te comento me enlaza con aquél.

Mira, en lo que estaremos de acuerdo también es que esto es inadmisible...

- Vozpópuli - Interior mantiene la escolta de cuatro policías y coche oficial para Rato

Eso es un insulto a cualquier ciudadano "decente" y una prueba más de la DESIGUALDAD existente en nuestra Sociedad. Tiene cojones estas prebendas para un presunto CHORIZÓN y si el "pollo" quiere "Seguridad" que se la pague de su bolsillo o del que presuntamente ha robado al resto de los ciudadanos de este país. Por este y otros motivos hay que ir a votar, al menos para que no se diga que no se ha intentado...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ago 2015)

Viendo estos últimos comentarios vuestros, dónde la política (por ponerle un nombre), se entremezcla con la situación económica y social de millones de personas que nada o poco saben de la misma, pero sí de las penurias que pasan incluso haciendo lo que el Estado les dice que han de hacer para ser buenos ciudadanos, me viene a la mente una frase que me decía de niño mi abuela (dónde va ella ya)..."el que tiene plata jode y mata"

Supongo que será una vieja frase que todos conoceréis, pero al leer el último aporte de *Fernando* sobre el "presunto chorizón", me ha venido a la mente.

Vamos a ver señores, de verdad creemos que un ciudadano en el paro, sin recursos, sin crédito bancario, se le va a medir con el mismo rasero que a uno que tiene cien millones en el banco, propiedades, influencias laborales...

Os puedo garantizar, que si yo tuviera 100 millones de € en mi cuenta, en menos de 4 años sería el alcaide de mi población de 10.000 habitantes si me lo propusiera.

Si en vez de 100, tuviera 10.000 millones, podría poner a gente de mi confianza en puestos relevantes del estado, fuerzas del orden, bancos...y todos sabemos que esto que escribo es un echo más que visto a lo largo de los últimos lustos.

Estado de bienestar, política social, intereses populares, leyes en defensa de los sectores más precarios...*ja ja ja*

Soy una persona muy esperanzada con la gente, sobre todo la gente joven que nos sustituirá en unas décadas, y con los que todavía no han nacido, pero que llegarán...sin embargo, no estoy ciego, y admito que la falta de cultura social, y de ética en la ciudadanía de base, es la que nos arrincona y lleva a situaciones de encrucijadas sin esperanza.

Nos vendemos por un mísero jamón señores, por un puesto de trabajo de cajera para una hija, por un coche de empresa, por un viaje a Torremolinos, por una puta rubia platino...mientras la coherencia no gane terreno al egoísmo, dará igual a quién votemos, y si esto es lo que queremos enseñar a nuestros hijos y nietos, pues aquí estancados seguiremos.

Hablamos de los países nórdicos, Suiza, Canadá, Australia...¡claro!, ellos poseen algo que nosotros perdimos a los pocos años de nacer, y es el sentido común por la vida en sociedad. 

El ex ministro, seguro será un buen chorizo, pero de esos 47 millones de almas de las que tanto hablamos, *¿Cuántos tirarían la primera piedra sin ningún remordimiento?*

No me cansaré de repetirlo...educación, sin ella, y ese poco de ética...o lógica, llamémosle como queramos, no hay avance posible.

Un saludo y a exprimir lo que queda del domingo caballeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2015)

# paketazo: "Esforcémonos en vivir con decencia y dejemos a los murmuradores que digan lo que les plazca." Molière

Saludos.


----------



## Gurney (16 Ago 2015)

Paketazo, gran post.
No obstante, una matización: ¿Qué tipo de educación?
O con más precisión: lo que comúnmente llamamos educación tal vez sea adoctrinamiento y homogeneización.
No tengo nada personal en contra de maestros y profesores, pero visiones como las de Pestalozzi o teorías anarquistas sobre la educación, o planteamientos como los de Skinner en Walden II en general rechazan una casta especializada de educadores.
Creo que debería tenderse a una individualización verdadera de cada persona en un sistema educativo muy flexible, sin exámenes, en los que las personas aprendieran lo que les interesara, según sus inclinaciones personales, de profesionales que se dediquen a ello como medio de vida.
Personalmente mis teorías se han visto confirmadas a pequeña escala con mi hermano menor: se planteó cultivar un huerto, y entonces fue cuando se puso a estudiar todo tipo de cuestiones enlazadas a él, pero en un sentido práctico: química (ph, composición del suelo, nutrientes...), cuestiones catastrales, planteamientos de agricultura diversos (desde el standard al ecológico), debates sobre transgénicos, pequeñas obras de albañilería...joder, hasta estaba leyendo a Hesíodo en Los trabajos y los días.
Es decir, estudiar para un fin verdadero.
En ese sentido, si desde pequeños se nos inculcara a todos nuestra valía, nuestra dignidad y la necesidad de encargarnos nosotros mismos de nuestra educación-formación-filosofías, como un proceso que no terminará hasta el último día de nuestra vida, los resultados serían increíbles.
Sé que es una utopía, porque muchos negocios muy rentables están basados en este "sistema" "educativo" y porque muchas personas viven directamente de él o se identifican con lo que recibieron en su juventud, pero sobre todo porque la mafia que nos gobierna sabe que debe seguir lavando cerebros.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ago 2015)

Gurney dijo:


> .../...
> 
> En ese sentido, si desde pequeños se nos inculcara a todos nuestra valía, nuestra dignidad y la necesidad de encargarnos nosotros mismos de nuestra educación-formación-filosofías, como un proceso que no terminará hasta el último día de nuestra vida, los resultados serían increíbles.



Falta un ingrediente, en mi opinión, esencial, y sin el cual construimos más de lo mismo, inculcar que siempre hay que ocuparse del más débil.

Porque, ¡albricias! el débil siempre estará entre nosotros y podría ser yo, o tú.


_Hay especies animales que frente al más débil, por las razones que fueren, se lo cepillan y hay especies animales que no. ¿nosotros?_


----------



## 8cilindros (17 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, entiendo las posiciones ultraliberales (utilizo el término en su estricto sentido semántico). Sin embargo, el país sin nombre tiene a fecha de hoy 47 millones de habitantes (15% de la población) que comen de la beneficiencia y, el país sin nombre no se caracteriza por ser un Estado social. Trasladado el dato, proporcionalmente, a la riqueza y la posición económica, en el teatro mundial, que genera ese país, el dato de pobreza es sencillamente estremecedor.
> 
> Luego, sinceramente, no creo que el Estado social sea más generador de pobreza que el Estado, llamémoslo, "no social".
> 
> ...



Bueno, intentaré responder a cada post. Por supuesto, siempre con educación ya que en este espacio se viene a compartir posturas y a aprender. Sería muy triste entablar "rencillas" entre nosotros cuando esto es internet, es decir, somos gente que no nos conocemos de nada.

También intentaré separar cuando vaya a hablar en términos de ética y moral de cuando vaya a hablar de economía, es decir, de términos *utilitaristas*.

Empezaré diciendo una frase en términos de ética. Según su corriente de pensamiento "no hay humanidad en no querer ayudar al débil". Algo con lo cúal yo y mis "compañeros" ideológicos podríamos estar de acuerdo (yo lo estoy). Pero yo ahora le pregunto: "¿Qué hay de humanidad en quitarle algo al prójimo *en contra de su voluntad*, es decir, empleando la violencia o la coacción?". Es algo que no entiendo desde que adopté "estas posturas". Si yo me siento en deuda con los más desfavorecidos sería lógico que yo, empleando mis medios ayude al que lo está pasando mal además, claro está, de intentar convencer a los demás de que hagan lo mismo. Pero si no puedo convencerles de que lo hagan, ¿qué hay de humanidad en obligarles a dar parte del fruto de su trabajo en contra de su voluntad?. Intentar crear una sociedad totalizadora y totalitaria es algo que me parece deleznable.

¿Pobres? Claro que hay pobres. Pero, ¿cúal es la forma más efectiva de reducir la pobreza? Ahora voy a emplear términos utilitaristas. Voy a meterme en economía.

Claro que hay pobres y mucha misería en sus distintos grados. Hace apenas 300 años que el ser humano empezó "a salir de las cavernas" por lo menos en lo que llamamos occidente. ¿Cúal ha sido la solución *principal*? ¿Quitarles por la fuerza a los que empezaban a tener algo, para dárselo a los desamparados?

¿O quizá la solución fue trabajar y *ahorrar*? Subrayo ahorrar. ¿Por qué?. Ahora lo desarrollo.

Lo que diferencia a las sociedades pobres de las ricas es que en las últimas, los hombres emplean el ingenio en la utilización y perfeccionamiento de utensilios para relacionarse con la naturaleza para poder obtener de esta lo que se necesita. El perfeccionamiento de los útiles de labor es el progreso técnico ("lambda" o "A", una constante en una función de producción típica como la de Cobb-Douglas). Pero resulta que el progreso técnico, la tecnología, se aplica a tales utensilios, es decir, al capital. Si no hay capital al que aplicar tal progreso técnico hacemos un pan con unas tortas. Un ejemplo típico de esto es la India. Los mejores técnicos e ingenieros son indúes, sim embargo, el país sigue siendo bastante pobre (cada vez menos), por una sencilla razón: le falta el capital.

¿Y de donde vienen los bienes capital (útiles de labor)? Pues del *ahorro*. De la postergación del consumo presente en pos de un mayor consumo futuro. Comprender esto es algo que ya depende de la cosmovisión económica que se tenga. Porque si se tiene una cosmovisión "de Chicago" o sobre todo, keynesiana, se me hace harto difícil pensar que se puede comprender esto *sin teoría del capital.*

Hoy en día, nos encontramos en el momento de la historia donde menor es la pobreza y eso a pesar del enorme aumento de población. Aumento debido a que, en gran parte del mundo la mujer no es libre de decidir ajustar su prole convenientemente a sus recursos y expectativas económicas futuras, mayormente debido a que están inmersas en culturas que la inducen (violentamente o no) a parir como conejas. Aumento de la población que es en mi opinión, uno de los dos grandes factores que explican el deterioro de eso que ahora se llama "ecosistema".

En fín. Hace "un par de años" que me hice liberal. Al principio por razones utilitaristas (creo que yo y los demás estaremos mejor económicamente) pero al final me quedo con esta forma de pensar por razones éticas, concretamente, por mi amor a la libertad. 

Dejar morir de hambre al hambriento teniendo recursos es inhumano. Emplear la violencia en obligar a los demás a que den parte de su individualidad, es peor.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 03:00 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, 8cilindros: Tú colabora cuando te parezca oportuno, faltaría más, pero entenderás que deseemos mayor participación y más cuando observamos "maneras"... Otra cosa es tu "pensamiento" liberal y que, evidentemente, ya sabes que NO comparto para nada, pero me gusta leer otras "formas" de ver las cosas y también las argumentaciones que se presentan. En el fondo no te creas que estamos tan alejados, ya que mis "colores" son muy cercanos al rojinegro y aquí me refiero exclusivamente a la "concepción" del Estado, pero no es menos cierto que la situación actual es la que ES, tanto si nos gusta como si no... Por tanto, la palabra "social" tiene una fortísima componente en nuestra Sociedad y ahí hay que "volcarse", en mi modesta opinión, porque la actual desigualdad si no se corrige van a traer un "vendaval" que es lo que menos deseáis los "liberales" y recuerda tu primer comentario, ya que lo que te comento me enlaza con aquél.
> 
> Mira, en lo que estaremos de acuerdo también es que esto es inadmisible...
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario Fernando.

Con respecto a la desigualdad, pues que decirte que no sepas. A mi la desigualdad no me importa nada. Lo que me repatea es la pobreza.

Y con respecto a lo de Rato, que quieres que te diga. Trabajaba en un caja semi-pública. Yo con el tema de la corrupción pienso dos cosas: una, educación y cultura. Y dos, cuanto menor sea la parte del pastel que se lleva el ente coactivo por excelencia, el estado, yo creo que la tendencia a la corrupción en las entrañas del estado sería menor. ¿También hay corrupción en las empresas privadas? Por supuesto, como comprenderás, los que han puesto sus ahorros en la empresa privada (accionistas) yo creo que tienen incentivos en mandar a tomar vientos a los directivos "que se porten mal". 

Siguiendo con lo de la desigualdad. Creo que sería un debate muy interesante el discutir si habría mayor o menor "tensiones" sociales habiendo menor pobreza absoluta aunque con más desigualdad.

Y si, no me entiendas mal Fernando. Siempre que pueda, "echaré" algún comentario por aquí 

---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 03:10 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Viendo estos últimos comentarios vuestros, dónde la política (por ponerle un nombre), se entremezcla con la situación económica y social de millones de personas que nada o poco saben de la misma, pero sí de las penurias que pasan incluso haciendo lo que el Estado les dice que han de hacer para ser buenos ciudadanos, me viene a la mente una frase que me decía de niño mi abuela (dónde va ella ya)..."el que tiene plata jode y mata"
> 
> Supongo que será una vieja frase que todos conoceréis, pero al leer el último aporte de *Fernando* sobre el "presunto chorizón", me ha venido a la mente.
> 
> ...



Siguendo ese argumento Paketazo, ¿Qué poder puede llegar a tener un ente que tiene de renta la mitad del PIB de un país?

Cuando se llega a una edad (espero que nadie se moleste por este comentario, lo realizo para seguir mis argumentos) y más con hijos , entiendo que se prime más la seguridad. Pero yo, siempre que pueda, intentaré minimizar ese sentimiento de querer primar la seguridad sobre la libertad (sobre todo, sobre la libertad de los demás, aunque no la quieran.

En fin, caballeros, por ahora, he escogido un camino en la vida que a mi modo de ver tiene, cuando menos algo de "osado".


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Ago 2015)

Buenos días,

Que rápido váis amigos, cuesta seguiros, pero eso está muy bien, además la calidad de los aportes se nota, gracias.

Fernando soy consciente de la buena suerte que tengo, por eso estoy aprovechando a hacer lo que se pueda en mi curre por varios motivos:

El primero, como todo el mundo yo trabajo por dinero -faltaría más- y si tengo la oportunidad de echar un extrilla a la saca, ya sea para disfrutarlo con la familia, pagar las cuentas, preveer posbiles vacas flacas y estudios a los churumbeles o incrementar mis MP's, lo haré sin dudar (dentro de los límites legales, claro está -saludos al CNI-), además tal y como van las cosas cada minuto y gramo vale oro (nunca mejor dicho) porque ya sea 2016, 2017 y 2018, esto tiene pinta de no poder aguantar más que me atrevería a decir que aunque todas las previsiones anteriores no se cumplan, del 2020 no pasaremos sin que algo realmente gordo suceda.

En segundo, la empresa para la que trabajo parece que va aguantando bien, por ese motivo hay muchos novios para quedarse con el contrato de la empresa para la que trabajo, con decir que hasta ECI y Telefónica han ofertado por el mismo (cosa bastante rara porque tienen poco o nada que ver con lo que hacemos) ya os imaginaréis como está de jodido el tema para que ese tipo de empresas intenten rascar en cosas que nunca han hecho. Así que no queda otra más que ponerlo dificil a la competencia para que no seamos tan imprescindibles.

En tercero, aunque vamos aguantando bien, hay trabajos fuera del contrato que nos ha "quitado" la competencia, ya sea por enchufismo (hay un cierto tufo opusdeista por aquí), políticas propias (el cliente no quiere depender de un sólo proveedor de ese servicio), coste (nos están haciendo la cama ofertando muy por debajo del coste -cosa que hacen para conseguir contrato, pero una vez con el, en algunas cosas se hacen los suecos y dicen que no lo habían incluido, así que la mayoría de las veces al cliente le sale más caro que habernos contratado -por eso digo lo del enchufismo-); o simplemente no podemos con tanto volumen de trabajo. Pues en este último punto es donde estoy haciendo lo que puedo, ya que hay varios trabajos muy interesantes que se nos han ido porque simplemente no podemos abarcarlo, así que he metido baza para que quede lo mejor posible y no se nos cierre ese extrilla. 

Y cuarto, con toda la gente que hay en el paro y el riesgo real de que cualquiera engrose las listas (no hay trabajo 100% asegurado), es una ofensa no aprovechar y valorar el que se tiene, aportando nuestro grano de arena a lo que hacemos, ya sé que es enriquecer a los propietarios y a nuestra castuza política (vía impuestos y enchufes) pero creo que si me pagan por un trabajo ,lo mínimo es hacerlol o mejor que se pueda. Ya habrá tiempo para descansar y tener un verano permanente si las cosas vienen mal dadas para mí.

Paketazo, pues nada, me pareció leer 10 onzas, ya me había hecho la ilusión de ver un poco más "directamente" un moneda como esta:













Ten Ounce Gold Nugget

En esa web la tienen a 8,800 libras (con la onza a 800 libras -un sobrespot de un 10%, ahí es nada-).

Debe ser muy impresionante tenerla en las manos, si los cincuentines me producen una muy grata sensación, tener esta entre manos debe ser alucinante y máxime siendo de oro.

Y no creo que seas un miserias, el poder permitirse cargar MP's es un claro indicador de que se tiene un excedente de ingresos, claro quizás te sientas como yo, que me falta mucho más de lo que me gustaría cargar, eso crea en mí una frustración y sensación de pobreza que no debería corresponder a la situación actual en general. Aunque creo que lo más importante no es la cantidad sino la actitud de intentar no depender de nuestro sistema al 100% y tener nuestros raquíticos ahorros lejos del alcance de los mayores ladrones del mundo, no importa la cantidad, ya sea un carlillos, un duro, una onza de plata, de oro, soberadons, etc. En este caso cada gramo cuenta porque los MP's son finitos y esos HDLGP a fecha de hoy no puede reproducirlos a placer como lo hacen con el fiat.

Interesante lo que comentas sobre que una entidad privada pueda emitir moneda, yo creo que los bancos centrales ya lo están haciendo (al menos el BCE y la Reserva Federal), lo que pasa es que lo hacen poco a poco y el siguiente paso será que los propios países ya no emitan bonos para consegir fiat, sino que cada cierto tiempo los bancos centrales emitiran su moneda (moneda mundial?) y a cada país le corresponderá acudir a las subastas para ver cuanto rasca con el aval de sus ingresos o activos reales.

Dichos activos e ingresos serán pocos porque con la inmensa deuda que cargan, tendrán el control de casi nada de sus respectivos países, incluso me atrevería a decir que la recaudación de impuestos no será exclusiva de los gobiernos (no sé si os acordaréis de que la propia UE lanzó la indirecta sobre cobrar directamente algunos impuestos).

Con ese posible futuro, no me extrañaría que el dinero escaseara para el de a pie, y no sería nada descartable que para cubrir esa demanda (insignificante monetariamente, pero muy importante para conservar cierto pasotismo en el pueblo), se les permita a ciertas entidades privadas con reservas en MP's a emitir moneda valida para la cancelación de deudas; quizás también cuenten con algún otro actido real, no olvidemos que gran parte de la deuda de los países son a través de bancos privados, y éstos serán los principales acreedores de los ayuntamientos llevándose consigo jugosas conseciones y explotación de recursos (¿os acordáis de los avales de 50 mil millones que tiene que aportar Grecia para su rescate?, ¿realmente los pagará?, ¿ejecutarán dichos avales? ¿por fin se quitarán la careta y admitirán que si naces en un país no tienes derecho a nada de lo que hay en él -como siempre ha sido-?)

Saludos y que tengías un buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# 8cilindros: Buen comentario en el que defiendes tu "ideario" y que te agradezco. Mira, esto es como en todo, aunque pueda parecernos que NO, siempre suelen haber puntos de "conexión" y, quizás, sean sólo "matices", pero que acercan posiciones, aunque el "fondo" pueda ser distinto. En cualquier caso, convendrás conmigo en que tanto tu "ideario" como el mío NO los vamos a vivir... Y tendrían que pasar muchas cosas traumáticas para que fuera así.

A veces, por una cuestión de espacio, no acabamos de explicarnos convenientemente y eso me suele suceder bastante, de manera que muchas veces mis comentarios son mal interpretados o se les da otro sentido al que pretendo. Y no será porque no me esfuerce en emplear un lenguaje "llano" para llegar de forma amena a la mayor parte de la gente.

Bien, digo esto porque la DESIGUALDAD suele ir asociada a la POBREZA y eso es así... Otra cosa muy distinta, y aquí puedes tener tu parte de razón, es que cierta Desigualdad pueda ser hasta necesaria, ya que no es de recibo que un tío que se lo curra, aportando riqueza al conjunto de la Sociedad, y otro que es un vago y deliberadamente se "ancla" en los beneficios que le pueda aportar el Estado. En eso podemos estar de acuerdo y muchas veces me he pronunciado a favor de la propiedad "privada" SIEMPRE que esté sustentada desde el TRABAJO HONESTO. Por tanto, también aquí descarto a aquellos que para conseguir "su" riqueza lo hacen a costa de miserializar el trabajo, algo bastante común hoy entre el empresariado nacional y extranjero. También que el Estado "parasite" y "exprima" a aquellos que producen, que suelen ser clase media, pero para su propio beneficio y se contenta con dar las "migajas" para los más necesitados, sean éstos "reales" o no...

Históricamente, 8cilindros, las situaciones en que la Desigualdad profundiza en la Pobreza acaban de forma "sangrante", ya sea mediante Revoluciones, Guerras, etc., aunque al poco tiempo -caso de "triunfar"- para que todo vuelva a ser igual o semejante... Y ahora mismo, en mi modesta opinión, estamos en una situación muy parecida a la que yo suelo denominar de NO RETORNO...

Je,je,je... Te he entendido perfectamente: el "problema" no es cumplir años, sino no cumplirlos, aunque al final todos pasamos por lo que sabemos al nacer y es que moriremos...

En fin, me ha gustado tu comentario, aunque pueda NO suscribir buena parte del mismo, pero ya ves como hay puntos de "encuentro" y, en el fondo, creo que tanto tú como yo creemos y buscamos una Sociedad más "justa", aunque no nos engañemos porque esto es tan utópico como en los "principios" de las primeras civilizaciones...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Después de China, Estados Unidos

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Interesante artículo, aunque en lo personal NO lo suscribo en su totalidad y, quizás, vale la pena considerarlo en algunos apartados...

- ¿Guerra de divisas o guerra geofinanciera?: jugada maestra del yuan chino

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí os dejo algo que os puede interesar. Destacar la fuerte posición de los cortos y también que este análisis es muy parecido al que nos hizo "nuestro" particular analista técnico, es decir paketazo y no es por darle "jabón", que también... :XX::XX::XX:

- Hora de comprar oro al contado | Investing.com

Por cierto, donde dice "contado" a mí me suena a "físico" y el "papel" para otras "cosas"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2015 at 18:58 ----------

Y aquí os dejo la 2ª parte de la entrevista que Guillermo Barba le realizó a Keith Weiner y cuya 1ª parte nos enlazo el conforero novembre... Y añadir que porqué algunos lo vemos tan "claro"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LO PEOR DE LA CRISIS ESTÃ POR VENIR: KEITH WEINER

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ago 2015)

*Gurney* cuando hablo de educación, no me refiero a ningún master en la universidad de Oxford...que también, pero creo que todos entendemos que me refiero a convivencia, civismo, lógica elemental.

Como ejemplo te contaré lo que me encontré hace unas horas de mano de un conocido lejano. Entraba en la panadería, y me fijé que en jardín de la casa colindante a la tienda, estaba ese conocido haciendo las labores de jardinero. Me vio, y se acercó a saludarme, mientras me decía que lo de ser jardinero por horas era una bicoca, pues tenía 6 clientes fijos, y les cobraba entre 10€ y 15€ la hora, y que se estaba levantando unos 1800€ mes.

Pues bien este personaje logró hace unos 20 años la baja por problemas de espalda, y está incapacitado para cualquier esfuerzo físico...¿Qué hacemos con él?...nos está robando, lo sé, y encima se vanagloria de ello.

El problema no es este "elemento", el problema es que muchos lo ven y dicen*:"¡joder!, yo estoy de baja, y también podría hacer lo mismo"*

Y si multiplicamos a este ser, por los miles que estarán en una situación similar de fraude, pues saquemos cuentas. Roba a los incapacitados que realmente lo necesitan, crea competencia desleal al jardinero que paga impuestos, y encima obtiene 1800€ no declarados de los que el fisco no sabe ni sabrá nada...*cuando hablo de ética social, solo me refiero a lo que es de Perogrullo*

Acaso le enseñaríamos a nuestros hijos a robar, mentir, hacerse daño, ser prepotentes, hipócritas...No, ¿verdad?, pues eso, comulguemos con el ejemplo.

*Refinanciado* no me importaría tener una de esas bonitas monedas, incluso mirando tu link, he visto que las hay de hasta 1 Kg...esa era la propia para llevar en el bolsillo para pagar el café.

*Fernando* El oro, creo que podría ir a por esos 1140$ Oz, todo lo demás, por arriba abriría las puertas a un nuevo escenario que analizaríamos llegado a ese punto.
Ya os comenté, y lo sigo pensando, que cuando son tantos los que hablan mal de algo, puede haber llegado el momento de obtener ese algo...y de los metales, llevan un año machacándolos por todos lados. Lo dicho, poco a poco, sin prisa, pero sin pausa.

En cuanto a los índices, ya os vaticino que han comenzado los dientes de sierra de fin de tendencia alcista. Esto "traducido", siempre que no me quiten la razón los próximos meses, indican una distribución de papel en lo alto de la tendencia, con subidas y bajadas desde máximos de en torno al 5%-10%, lo que no quita que se pueda volver a máximos, pero no se romperán ya con mucho furor, y se hará para volver a caer.

Lo llevo viendo desde hace muchos años, y creo que eso es lo que se está atisbando ahora mismo...entended que no es fácil deshacerse de golpe de tanto papel acumulado durante una subida tan bestial, se necesita tiempo para endosárselo al gentío vía fondos referenciados, así que se pueden tirar así varias semanas, incluso he visto un lateral así de más de un año en el pasado.

Un saludo, y buen comienzo de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2015)

Hola, novembre: ¿Qué me parece? Pues, me ha recordado esto: "Sólo los necios y los tontos tiran piedras a su propio tejado." Joder, si no hago más que recomendar Bancolchón, pero la gente de esta "época" te mira con cara de lo que es... ¡TONTA!

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (17 Ago 2015)

El mejor uso que se le puede dar a la platita!!!

Una universidad usana, ha creado un libro que con un tratamiento de nano partículas de plata purifica el agua en sus páginas y por un costo muy pequeño puede salvar miles de vidas..:Aplauso::Aplauso:

*Un libro que purifica el agua con sus páginas*

Vídeo: Un libro que purifica el agua con sus páginas | Ciencia | EPV

Es el milagro de la plata, sirve para cargarse las bacterías, los hombres lobo y seguro que también se va a cepillar tarde o temprano a algún que otro bankster


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hace tiempo que vengo advirtiendo que hay "ALGO" raro en torno a la Plata y que NO "cuadra"... Por ejemplo, lo que nos cuentan en este artículo y que empieza a ser reiterativo...

- SILVER DOCTORS: Wholesale Silver Shortage

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Ago 2015)

Hola buenas noches,

redoble de tambores y música escalofriante de fondo...


----------



## timi (18 Ago 2015)

Gracias de nuevo Fernando por toda la info sobre plata que cuelgas , muy interesante este ultimo aporte , como iniciado en los mp , desde siempre he tenido las ganas de comprar oro , pero las circunstancias no te lo permiten y ahora que puedo , la verdad es que la plata la infravaloraba totalmente y esta claro que estaba equivocado. Imagínate si lo tengo claro que he convencido a mi mujer y todo ,, ienso:,, además por lo que vais comentando por aquí , se acercan tiempos buenos para los " arrepentidos " como yo , así que ya se que me toca ,,, sin prisa pero sin pausa , tal como comenta Paketazo.:Aplauso:

en línea de lo ya comentado por todos , Ladrillofilo hace unas horas con el gráfico , gracias , imagino que también relacionado con la plata y demás materias primas , enlazo esto

Video: Doomsday clock for global market crash strikes one minute to midnight as central banks lose control - Telegraph


me ha llamado en especial la atención el punto 5 ,,, como modifican la percepción del peligro para que no salten las alarmas.::
Pero el edificio esta en llamas , que las alarmas no salten no significa que no tengamos que ir pensando en el plan de evacuación del edificio. :fiufiu:

no creo que a los asiduos de por aquí les joda el almuerzo , pero si algún despistado que pasa por aquí lee este articulo y se le atraganta el almuerzo , le pido disculpas ,,, y buenos dias

---------- Post added 18-ago-2015 at 06:36 ----------

pd: hoy he aprendido el palabro backwardation

BACKWARDATION - Enciclopedia de Economía

que viene después de una situación de backwardiation en materias primas como la actual?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, timi: Bueno, siempre estamos a tiempo de "rectificar" y adaptarnos a las circunstancias o más bien a nuestras "percepciones". Lo positivo que tienes en este hilo es que escribe gente que entiende relativamente "algo" sobre los MPs y eso allana bastante el camino a los no iniciados. Y, desde luego, tampoco hay ninguna intención de realizar "conversos"...:no:

Mira, la Plata tiene que estar presente dentro de una "cartera" de MPs y por muchas razones que ya he razonado en múltiples ocasiones, así que en esta ocasión no me voy a repetir... Te pongo un simple ejemplo de "patio de colegio": tienes que coger el autobús y sólo dispones de un billete de 500 Euros, ¿"malo", verdad? En ese momento hubiera sido preferible un billete de 5 Euros... ¿No? Esa es una manera de entender lo que yo denomino billetes grandes = Oro y billetes pequeños = Plata.

timi, timi... te mereces un "collejón" Llevamos la rehostia hablando y explicando lo que es el Backwardation... ¡Ay! un "alumno" poco aplicado:cook: Y te diré que, en los mercados de Materias Primas, es algo que se tiene en bastante consideración y se suele dar también, aparte de los MPs, en el Petróleo... Y un Backwardation puede provocar en el peor de los escenarios un "Efecto Dominó" y aquí os dejo que "carburéis" al respecto...

Bueno, como hemos empezado con el tema de la Plata, os dejo este otro enlace relacionado y que es muy interesante. Vale la pena...

- The Coming Silver Rally Will Outperform All Previous Ones | Hubert Moolman | Safehaven.com

Y, pasando a otras cosas, he estado leyendo parte de la prensa estadounidense y destaco dos noticias...

En una, se comenta que la economía de Japón se ha contraído a un ritmo anualizado del 1,6%, en el período de Abril a Junio, que las exportaciones se han desplomado y, por su parte, los consumidores redujeron el gasto...

Está claro que el "Abenomics" NO funciona... Aviso a "navegantes" y me estoy refiriendo al BCE.

La segunda noticia es muy relevante, pero bastante "silenciada", y se trata de lo sucedido ayer en la instalación nuclear de Savannah River, en Carolina del Sur, donde se activó en el Área H la alerta de seguridad "Fase II".

El Área H es dónde se utiliza el uranio altamente enriquecido para producir un uranio poco enriquecido para usos comerciales. 

Esta instalación forma parte del brazo nuclear del Departamento de Energía de los EE.UU. Allí se almacenan 36 millones de galones (unos 136 millones de litros) de líquido radioactivo en 49 tanques subterráneos.

Al parecer, el incidente sobrevino, o eso "dicen", porque uno de los perros de vigilancia de la instalación detectó en un camión una "falsa" alarma.

Saludos y Buen Día

---------- Post added 18-ago-2015 at 07:26 ----------

Y dejo esto otro... De "pandereta", coño, se piensan que somos "idiotas" o qué mierda pasa con todo este "culebrón"...

- Rato pidió al ministro escolta para uno de sus hijos por amenazas graves y serias. Noticias de España

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Ago 2015)

@8cilindros

Me vas permitir que te tutee. Es por una cuestión de cordialidad.

Trataré de ser conciso porque el desarrollo de las cuestiones que planteamos, tanto tú como yo, creo que sobrepasan el contexto de este foro.

En mi opinión estamos hablando de 6 cuestiones diferentes, por supuesto, conectadas pero diferentes.

Estado social vs. Estado liberal.
Obligación, establecida por el Estado, de entregar parte del producto del trabajo individual por medio de medidas coercitivas.
Pobreza.
Desigualdad.
Fraude en la obtención de ayudas sociales.
Fraude, llamémoslo "societario": unos trabajan y otros NO quieren trabajar.

Como te decía en mi primera respuesta, con las estadísticas en la mano, no se puede afirmar que un Estado social genere más pobreza-dependencia que uno liberal. Sencillamente, no es cierto.

La iniciativa privada "pura y dura" plantea un problema de fondo que, en mi opinión, sólo puede ser subsanada o "aliviada" con la intervención de una estructura superior (elegida por todos, obviamente). Este problema de fondo te lo voy a ilustrar con un mapa que adjunto. En el mapa del número de médicos por cada 100 mil habitantes, ves zonas en las que la cifra no sube de los 50 médicos. ¿Por qué? Varias razones pero una muy importante. Los médicos, que han cursado estudios difíciles, largos y costosos no quieren ir a trabajar a esas zonas porque sencillamente "no les compensa".

La iniciativa privada tiene ese handicap y es que busca principalmente, cuando no únicamente, su beneficio. Punto y aparte.

Si todos fueran como tú y yo, pues esto sería un oasis de paz y prosperidad. Pero hay lo que hay y eso no es así. 

A tu pregunta _¿Qué hay de humanidad en quitarle algo al prójimo *en contra de su voluntad*, es decir, empleando la violencia o la coacción?_

Hombre, no creo que el término sea "humanidad" pero la respuesta podría ser depende. Depende de cuál es el objeto de dicha expropiación y depende de si se cumple el objetivo. Obviamente, estoy más que de acuerdo contigo (me adelanto) en que el objetivo no sólo no se cumple sino que se desvirtúa.

Pues sí, es una vergüenza, un atraco a mano armada y toda una ristra de calificativos que no los pongo porque me estoy cuidando el corazón.

La pobreza es a menudo consecuencia de circunstancias que el pobre no ha escogido. No seamos ingenuos o pequemos de mala fe. La pobreza no siempre es consecuencia de la vagancia. Te remito a un montón de estudios que puedes encontrar en Internet: memorias del Secours catholique (la Cáritas francesa) de los últimos 15 años, Estudio sobre la Pobreza del Gobierno Vasco, del Defensor del Pueblo, en fin, un sinfín.

La desigualdad ya es algo más peliagudo porque hiede y hiere. Las diferencias salariales entre los que tú y yo sabemos y los que tú y yo sabemos son de juzgado de guardia. Una cosa es ganar más otra es que para que uno gane más el otro reciba unas migajas. Ni tanto ni tan calvo.

El fraude con las prestaciones sociales, pues que te voy a decir 8cilindros, con tanto chip y tanta vaina si no se combate es porque a alguien no le da la gana.

El fraude "societario" es un tema, en mi opinión, educacional. Hay un dato que a mi me mosquea mucho. En los últimos 20-25 años hay como un trasvase de la responsabilidad de la función educativa desde las familias a la escuela (al profe) y eso no puede ser. La familia es la familia y la escuela la escuela. La desintegración del concepto de familia tiene las consecuencias que tiene. Pero claro, ahí entramos en terrenos pantanosos y no quiero que los masones me persigan. Aprecio demasiado mi individualidad y mi integridad. 

Bueno, esta conversación es inacabable y estoy seguro que si tuviéramos oportunidad de charlar en vivo directo, me harías ver otras cosas y matizaría cosas que he dicho. En cualquier caso, ha sido un placer leerte.


_Se me ha olvidado poner el mapa. Ahí va_


----------



## timi (18 Ago 2015)

el concepto lo tenia claro , es el palabro ,,, PA-LA-BRO lo que he aprendido,,,,  jajaja saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Ago 2015)

Hola buenas tardes, os pongo un par de tweets seguidos acerca de las reservas de china...

China Reserves Take a $40 Billion Hit on Yuan Intervention China Reserves Take a $40 Billion Hit on Yuan Intervention - Bloomberg Business remind me : how much gold they bought last month ? 19 tons


Freegold ‏@freegolds 4 min 
So they *substitute *40 Bn with 19 ton of gold... Grab your calculators...


No me he puesto a calcularlo pero parece que coincide la cifra. Interesante, a ver si va a ser verdad lo que decía Guillermo Barba de que no devalúan el yuan contra el dólar sino que lo revalúan contra el oro.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Ni de COÑA... Yo no sé porqué algunos se empeñan en esperar "milagros" procedentes de China. Éste país lo único que va a "aportar" es profundizar en un "cataclismo" cuya envergadura aún desconocemos... Además, anda que no le hace falta Oro de cojones para hacer lo que propone Barba y bastantes "incendios" tiene en SU casa para dedicarse a hacer "milagros" y que algunos "metaleros" siguen esperando como un "maná" más propio de la Ciencia Ficción...

Antes de pasarme por aquí, he estado mirando las cotizaciones de las Materias Primas y, especialmente, la Plata está sufriendo un fuerte varapalo y se cotizaba a $14,810... Por su parte, el Cobre a $2,285 y en caída libre y el soporte está todavía muy lejano, así que ambos metales están descontando lo que viene, con China y sin ella también, ni más ni menos...

Como "muestra" os dejo un buen artículo que he leído esta tarde...

- ¿Es China un bluff? ¿Se están tirando un farol? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> @8cilindros
> 
> Me vas permitir que te tutee. Es por una cuestión de cordialidad.
> 
> ...



Exacto, por aquí no se puede hablar "bien" de estás cosas y a parte ya desvirtuariamos mucho el hilo.

Solo quería matizar una serie de cosas de las que se han dicho:

-Primero: yo no he dicho lo de que la pobreza sea por la vagancia. En mi post anterior hablé exclusivamente de la acumulación de bienes de capital, ya que es el capital (un tractor) y tecnología lo que hace que un trabajador sea más productivo. Es así como el ser humano se ha quitado la pobreza de encima a lo largo de la historia. Acumulación de capital (que viene del ahorro) y pregreso técnico (que viene del ingenio de los distintos "técnicos").

-Segundo: para mi, el fín *nunca* justifica los medios. Por muchos pobres que haya y por muy aguda que sea la misería no justifico el uso de la coacción y la violencia para quitar parte del fruto de su trabajo a quien sí tiene.

-Tercero: a mí, me da igual el nivel de desigualdad sea cúal sea (siempre y cuando está venga de una situación de libertad y de no coacción o no respeto por la vida ni por la propiedad). Si los directivos se pasan con su salario los accionistas serán los primeros en poner el grito en cielo.

-Cuarto: Fernando dijo en su anterior post que no le parece bien que unos ganen mucho a costa de miserializar el trabajo. Con esto muy a parecer un poco "frío" (incluso algo peor, un "cabr.."). ¿Qué es miserializar el trabajo? ¿Qué los niños tengan que trabajar durante un par de generaciones en los países del tercer mundo para las_ "malvadas empresas capitalistas occidentales"_? 

Vale, en este punto habría que analizar contextos y "casos". No es lo mismo el niño del Congo sacando el coltán de la tierra en contra de su voluntad (eso sí que es esclavitud) que el caso de jóvenes de 13 años que tengan que trabajar en una fabrica subcontrata de Inditex en Tailandia o donde sea. A parte de injusticias de que estos países sean tiranias que no respeten los derechos individuales, lo cierto es que cuando un país es pobre, es decir, poco productivo por a la escasa acumulación de bienes de capital, si la gente quiere comer, tienen que trabajar cuanto más gente, mejor. Si el capital es escaso temporalmente hasta que se acumule el necesario para aumentar la productividad de los trabajadores, se necesitan el mayor número de trabajadores para relanzar una producción que por lo menos permita alimentarse a la población. Por eso en los países pobres (con escasa acumulación) los jóvenes tienen que traer un jornal a casa, para que la familia pueda comer.

En este último punto se podría hablar de muchas cosas. Pero si miran las estadísticas verán que el salario que se paga en las fábricas de Nike a los trabajadores es muy superior al salario que se paga en las fábricas de *empresas locales*. Los trabajadores en esos países se agolpan por conseguir un puesto en una empresa occidental. Esto es simplemente debido a que las grandes multinacionales occidentales "arman" a sus empleados con un mayor y mejor equipo capital del que pueden los *empresarios locales*.

Veán esto último como una justificación del trabajo infantil si quieren. Pero lo siento, en este punto tanto la teoría como los hechos apuntan a la misma dirección para acabar con la pobreza: ahorro, trabajo duro (muy duro al principio, incluso situaciones que pueden parecer injustas a simple vista) y *"paciencia" *.

Mismamente mis padres tuvieron que trabajar de niños. Seguramente algunos de sus padres también. Pueden escoger la vía fácil y pensar que, "es que estaba Franco y era una dictadura". Pero la realidad es que que en cuanto un país empieza a desarrollarse, al principio, aunque en la teoría esté prohibido el trabajo por debajo de cierta edad, al principio las autoridades son más "flexibles" con este tema. Lo cierto es que cuando un país es pobre (escaso equipo capital) cuantos más trabajadores estén en activo, *antes* se "sacudirá" la pobreza de encima. 

¿Como prefieren quitarse la tirita? ¿Poco a poco? ¿O de un tirón?



Y por mí, queda finalizado el "of-topic".

Para mí también ha sido un placer leerle y entablar un debate, aunque corto, con usted, Frisch 

A partir de ahora, solo oro y plata por mi parte.

Por cierto, ¿que pasado con la plata hoy?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, 8cilindros: SÍ, estoy de acuerdo en dejar este debate y en el que poco o nada podemos avanzar, ya que los que hemos participado tenemos las posiciones muy claras al respecto, por tanto no avanzaríamos en nada. Este es un tema que, como dice frisch, es mucho mejor debatirlo en persona, o sea "cara a cara"... Aunque un liberal y un "rojinegro" no se iban a poner de acuerdo... ¿No te parece? en cualquier caso, te agradezco el comentario y que me sirve para reafirmarme en mi posición.

Sobre lo que preguntas acerca de la Plata, entiendo que fuera de algo "especulativo" que ahora desconozco, tiene que ver más con las noticias que están llegando de China y donde la auténtica REALIDAD de su Economía se está reflejando en el "espejo"... Si me llega alguna noticia relevante al respecto, ya os la colocaré.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Ago 2015)

El oro también ha hecho hoy algo muy raro sobre las 3 de la tarde, pero se ha recuperado casi del todo, no como la plata que se ha quedado abajo.

¿ Los analistas del foro (paketazo, etc) que opinan de estos movimientos ?

#fernandojcg, Algunos de los enlaces que pones de vez en cuando (por ejemplo el que has puesto recientemente del Shortage de la Plata), te direccionan enseguida a la web de un tipo que vende un libro que dice que es la revelación sobre la plata y un estudio imprescindible y bla bla bla. No se, cuando veo este estilo de webs enseguida pierdo la credibilidad en lo que me han contado y me da la impresión que lo que dicen está muy "biased" para hacerte comprar el librito en cuestión. Igual me equivoco, y es un tío muy competente, pero no se, ... yo soy muy desconfiado por naturaleza ... hay muchos scams de ese estilo en Internet.

En cualquier caso el shortage en la plata, al menos en monedas, si que se ha notado en webs de venta por correo en Alemania, donde algunas monedas buillón han desaparecido del stock momentánea o permanentemente. Y cuando han aparecido, llevaban un premium superior (p.e. las Hojas de Arce).

En cualquier caso el consumo de plata para inversión es un porcentaje ínfimo del consumo global de plata para fines industriales como ya se ha comentado en este foro alguna vez. Habría que ver lo que dicen los fabricantes de paneles solares, etc.

Sigo expectante a más información que vayáis colocando. 

Mientras tanto, España va bien 2.0. Los hoteles llenos, el precio de las habitaciones subiendo, parece que no se note que esto puede reventar ... o la gente vive el momento sin preocuparse de nada.

Saludos

---------- Post added 18-ago-2015 at 22:37 ----------

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-18/silver-crashing


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2015)

Hola, amador: Bueno, imagino que cuando tenga tiempo paketazo te dará su opinión... Por mi parte, sigo pensando que la Plata se va ajustar a los tiempos que vienen y proseguirá con su tendencia bajista. Hasta ahora, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro, los máximos son decrecientes y mientras no se rompa esa tónica, hay lo que hay... Por supuesto, que eso podría cambiar de un día para otro, pero para ello se va a necesitar de un FUERTE "catalizador" y que, de momento, no se vislumbra. Quizás, observemos algo positivo si las Bolsas americanas -las que "mandan"...- se giran bruscamente.

Mira, amador, las webs americanas "metaleras" son parte "interesada", es decir que forman parte del "negocio", por tanto es normal que tiendan a dar información un poco sesgada y acorde a sus intereses. Por otro lado, al ser comerciales, es lógico que tengan publicidad -la que sea...- y también la tienes por este foro o sea que ello NO tiene porqué ser un impedimento a la hora de analizar las informaciones. Y, si te digo la verdad, a mí cuando me redirigen hacia algo que no me interesa, paso totalmente...

A lo que te comento, te añadiré que, diariamente, es fácil que reciba unas 20/30 informaciones relacionadas con los MPs. ¿Me lo leo todo? NO, xDios... Miro los titulares por encima y si hay algo que atrae mi atención, entonces me lo leo y después suelo seleccionar aquello que creo puede interesar más a los "metaleros". Normalmente, la información sobre MPs que enlazo aquí es bastante fiable o cuanto menos los estudios me parecen bastante serios. De todas formas, creo que ello se puede apreciar fácilmente a medida que avanzamos en su lectura.

NO, España va de puta pena. Otra cosa es que haya "pasotismo" o vivir el "presente" y mañana Dios dirá... algo muy propio de nosotros, los españoles. Luego, volvemos a lo de SIEMPRE: la Desigualdad y la Pobreza se están acentuando y MUCHO. ¡Joder! es fácil de comprobar en una simple Comunidad de vecinos, entre compañeros de trabajo, familiares, etc. Observarás que entre esos colectivos hay fuertes "diferencias": unos más o menos "tiran", a otros les va MAL y muy pocos no se quejan...

Y ahora estamos en época de "bonanza" relativa, ya que estamos en Verano y el sector servicios se está moviendo, pero ya veremos cuando llegue Octubre y veamos cómo suben las tasas de desempleo y ojala me equivoque...

Luego, tampoco nos engañemos mucho y es que el Turismo nacional tampoco está gastando mucho. Mira, yo vivo en una zona turística y también trabajo en otra que tiene esa consideración, de manera que puedo constatar la "calidad" del Turismo medido por su consumo, es decir el gasto y tampoco te pienses que es para tirar cohetes... 

Por otro lado, ya sabes que en España ya está muy aceptado el vivir a crédito, así que muchas de esas vacaciones después se "pagan" con ciertas penurias el resto del año. Eso no quita, para que exista gente que le va bien, gana dinero y se lo gasta. Algo que me parece fantástico, ya que sin consumo es imposible que la Economía se mueva...

Y dejo este artículo "metalero"...

- THE U.S. EMPIRE INVESTMENT STRATEGY: Export All Of It

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La OCDE quiere que calcules aquí si eres pobre o rico pero, ¿lo hace bien?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Aunque un liberal y un "rojinegro" no se iban a poner de acuerdo...



Por aclarar.

No sé quien es el pájaro ese, el "rojinegro" y si es un equipo de fútbol, decirte que no me gusta el fútbol.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2015)

Je,je.je... frisch. Yo SÍ conozco al "pájaro" ese y no tiene nada que ver contigo ni con el Fútbol...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Por aclarar.
> 
> No sé quien es el pájaro ese, el "rojinegro" y si es un equipo de fútbol, decirte que no me gusta el fútbol.



:XX:

En cuanto a los movimientos del oro/plata, sobre todo esta última, y siempre hablando de cotizaciones plata papel, esos movimientos rápidos, son o pueden ser motivados por la cercanía de las líneas de soporte de largo plazo. Cuanto más cerca de ellas, más probable que se produzca un sell off. Algo parecido a lo que le puede suceder al crudo en las inmediaciones de 40$, que posiblemente los perfore para buscar la cota de 35$/38$ en poco tiempo.

De todos modos, tanto oro como plata, se mueven de un modo bastante acompasado a largo plazo. Que la plata cae un 3% y el oro un 1% en una tarde...no importa, cuando toque subir, lo hará justo en sentido inverso. La cotización a cortísimo plazo no es demasiado relevante si se va en físico...otra cosa es especular con papel, pues esos mini movimientos, pueden hacerte rico en poco tiempo o desplumarte.

*Frisch, Fernando, 8cilindros* es evidente que los pensamientos de cada uno, se deben a las circunstancias personales forjadas a lo largo de una vida. ¿Quién está en posesión de la verdad?...en política nadie, eso lo tengo asumido, y en economía solo sobre el papel, pues a pie de calle, la realidad no se parece nada al guión que nos venden.

Quizá lo que hay que buscar no son los puntos que nos distancian personalmente, si no los afines como puede ser que tres personas con ideas e ideales diferentes, confluyan en un foro donde el trasfondo es el entendimiento del entorno socioeconómico que envuelve a los metales, y el motivo o explicación (cuando se puede), de algunos sucesos cuya explicación dada por los medios de masas, no nos convencen en absoluto.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## amador (19 Ago 2015)

Un offtopic de un tema que se que se que os gusta ;-)

New Evidence Proves Israel Attacked USS Liberty With Orders to Kill 294 Americans


----------



## oinoko (19 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Por aclarar.
> 
> No sé quien es el pájaro ese, el "rojinegro" y si es un equipo de fútbol, decirte que no me gusta el fútbol.



Creo que Fernando se refiere a estos "rojinegros"....











8cilindros dijo:


> No es lo mismo el niño del Congo sacando el coltán de la tierra..........



No hace falta irse al Congo para ver casos que hacen hervir la sangre:
Mientras un tal Cesar Alierta , Señor que tenía que estar en la carcel, aumenta la bolsa que se va a llevar al cementerio en 35 millones cada año, un año con una excusa otro año con otra distinta:

Telefónica cambia el blindaje de Alierta por una aportación de 35 millones a su plan de pensiones | Economía | EL MUNDO

Los obligados falsos autonomos instalando fibra 12 horas diarias por 800 Euros al mes, poniendo ellos el coche y las herramientas.
Los instaladores de Telefónica se declaran en huelga general. Noticias de Tecnología

Como un señor que ni siquiera arriesga capital propio, se puede llevar puesto lo mismo que 3.500 señores que curran 12 horas diarias?. Realmente El señor Alierta genera toda la riqueza que se lleva? A mi me gustaría que alguien me explique como yo fuera un niño de 8 años.

Y esto no pasa en el Congo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-ago-2015 at 11:14 ----------

Y volviendo a lo nuestro, la guerra de divisas continua...

Vietnam devalúa su divisa en un 1% en respuesta a la rebaja del yuan chino - elEconomista.es


----------



## Bucanero (19 Ago 2015)

_"Los obligados falsos autónomos instalando fibra 12 horas diarias por 800 Euros al mes, poniendo ellos el coche y las herramientas.
Los instaladores de Telefónica se declaran en huelga general. Noticias de Tecnología"
_
Lo que comentas es sangrante. A mi empresa vinieron a instalarla y lo que me comentaba el hombre era aterrador. Con decirte que no cubría apenas los gastos te lo digo todo y gracias a que su mujer tenía un trabajo más o menos digno que sino no sabía el hombre como podían aguantar su familia. Es vergonzoso y espero que al sinverguenza de este tipo el telefónica algún día .... no lo digo por el tema de la censura porque serían palabras gruesas.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Ago 2015)

No se si ya lo habéis puesto y va en la linea de siempre.

AUMENTAN LAS SEÃ‘ALES DE ALARMA SOBRE UN INMINENTE COLAPSO ECONÃ“MICO GLOBAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Â¿PREVÃ‰N UN COLAPSO ECONÃ“MICO? UN MULTIMILLONARIO VINCULADO A GEORGE SOROS COMPRA GRANDES CANTIDADES DE ORO |


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Efectivamente, no me refería al Athletic de Bilbao, sino a un determinado "color" o forma de entender la vida. Tampoco era tan difícil... ¿No?

Bueno, oinoko, hay tantos ejemplos semejantes al que pones respecto a estos trabajadores de Telefónica, que es IMPOSIBLE defender según qué posiciones, pero bueno cada cual es muy libre de pensar como quiera. Sin embargo, cuando vengan mal dadas, porque esto no será sostenible en el tiempo, las reclamaciones al "maestro armero"...

# Bucanero: Desde luego, hay que tener mucho ¡Ojo! con lo que se escribe y más con la nueva Ley que busca "guardarnos" de malos pensamientos... Eso no quita para que uno pueda expresar que un determinado "personaje" -sin citar nombre- merecería ser colgado de los huevos y por una simple cuestión de "Justicia social"... Y el "personaje" es tan "abstracto" que NO vamos a tener ninguna dificultad en identificarlo.

Y os dejo un enlace sobre una de las cuestiones que se han colocado. Aquí, en este hilo, ya advirtió el conforero Flip que iba a venir una devaluación del Dong vietnamita y ya vemos que ha sido cuestión de días... También escribí que eso sería replicado por la mayor parte de las divisas asiáticas y que será algo que veremos dentro de poco tiempo.

¡Ah! antes de dejarlo: FLIPANTE lo observado esta madrugada en la Bolsa de Shanghai y que ha cerrado en positivo (3794,11), pero observad el rango en que se ha movido (3558,38-3811,43) y también allí ha aparecido la "mano de Dios" a última hora...

- Primeras escaramuzas de la guerra de divisas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> ....Efectivamente, no me refería al Athletic de Bilbao, sino a un determinado "color" o forma de entender la vida. Tampoco era tan difícil... ¿No?



Hombre, que lo había entendido pero es que era por aportar un poco de humor (muy inglés, lo admito) a tanta seriedad.

Por cierto, si os interesa el tema. Un magnífico libro, imprescindible.

_Historia del anarquismo en España_, Josep Termes, RBA


----------



## Bucanero (19 Ago 2015)

Una muestra de como está el patio en nuestra casa. Solo unos poco economistas se atreven a contar la verdad. 

El régimen condena a 5 economistas por decir la verdad sobre las finanzas españolas - Espía en el Congreso


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2015)

Es una pena que esté sólo en francés porque es de lo más lúcido que he leído sobre el tema Grecia post (fake) referéndum.

Si alguien tiene mucho interés (después de haberlo pasado por un traductor automático y haber entendido de la misa la media), me puedo tomar el tiempo de traducirlo (que me envíe un privado).

GrÃ¨ce : La nuit des dupes, une nuit qui dure depuis cinq ans et demi

---------- Post added 19-ago-2015 at 20:21 ----------

Por si hubiera dudas de que el tema no es cobrar deudas en papelitos.
Syriza ¡Qué vergüenza!

Los 14 aeropuertos vendidos por Grecia a un consorcio alemán se hallan en pleno 'boom' de pasajeros


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ya falta menos para que el Crudo se ponga a "tiro"... y ahora mismo, tal y como está el "patio", parece que será una de las apuestas más "seguras" a largo plazo... ¿No, paketazo?

- El petróleo de EEUU insiste en sus mínimos de 2009 y arrastra a las bolsas mundiales. Noticias de Mercados

Y los MPs subiendo fuertemente, en especial la Plata... Hace escasos minutos: el Oro a $1130,90 y la Plata a $15,255. Curiosamente, para quienes no creen en el "arbitraje", el par EUR/USD al alza...

Dejo un interesante artículo "platero", aunque un poco largo...

- Silver Losing Its Shine Or WSJ Losing Its Mind | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (19 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Es una pena que esté sólo en francés porque es de lo más lúcido que he leído sobre el tema Grecia post (fake) referéndum.
> 
> Si alguien tiene mucho interés (después de haberlo pasado por un traductor automático y haber entendido de la misa la media), me puedo tomar el tiempo de traducirlo (que me envíe un privado).
> 
> ...



Como siempre, la historia se repite:



John Adams (2º presidente EE.UU) dijo:


> "Hay dos formas de conquistar o esclavizar a un pueblo: una es con las armas y la otra con la deuda."


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2015)

Los inversores sacan brillo al oro ante las preocupaciones chinas | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Es una pena que esté sólo en francés porque es de lo más lúcido que he leído sobre el tema Grecia post (fake) referéndum.
> 
> Si alguien tiene mucho interés (después de haberlo pasado por un traductor automático y haber entendido de la misa la media), me puedo tomar el tiempo de traducirlo (que me envíe un privado).
> 
> ...



Lo que han hecho en Grecia bien merecía un hilo en conspiraciones, es una atrocidad lo que están haciéndole al pueblo empezando por la imperdonable traición de Tsipras y "su" SYRIZA y terminando por los que votaron a favor de este genocidio lento y silencioso, PASOK, ND, ANEL y TO POTAMI.

Como por arte de magia, un pueblo que tres años atrás quemó Grecia, ahora está anestesiado sin protestar y aceptando su condición de esclavo. Brutal!!

Sólo unos pocos Syrizos son capaces de levantar la voz junto con los de AD y KKE pero parece no ser suficiente para hacer reaccionar al pueblo y que despierte de la anestesia.

Me he fijado como también por arte de magia se desmovilizó a los españoles que ya no protestan y se quedan tan panchos mientras el país se va al garete, coincidencia?...

Bueno, no quería hablar de política en este hilo pero ya lo he hecho, llevo una banderita griega en la firma para que la gente no pierda de vista ese pequeño país que están usando como una rata de laboratorio, si todo sale bien ya sabemos que futuro nos espera.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: En este hilo es difícil no caer en la tentación de "opinar" sobre "Política" y, la verdad, es uno de los motivos del mismo, pero con la sana intención de que la gente pueda seguir teniendo presente los auténticos problemas que tiene nuestro país y ya no entro en el resto del mundo. Sobre todo para que no dejen de "lado" esta frase anónima:

"La política es el arte de obtener el dinero de los ricos y el voto de los pobres con el pretexto de proteger a los unos de los otros."

Mira, Bocanegra, SIEMPRE digo que se tiene que "extremar" el dolor para que la gente reaccione y eso será aquí y en Grecia. Tiempo al tiempo... A no ser que el Sistema se dé cuenta de que cada vez tiene menos margen de maniobra para intentar "enderezar" algo que se le está "escapando" de las manos... Habrá un momento en que las IMPRESORAS le darán al dinero el mismo valor que tuvo cuando la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y, a partir de ahí, empezó un NO RETORNO en un período importante de la Historia europea y mundial.

Para finalizar: el "experimento" iniciado en Grecia acabará claudicando cuando se extienda a otros países... O antes el Sistema provocará un conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones y que ya puso en práctica en las dos Guerras Mundiales.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ago 2015)

*fernando* el petroleo puede dar mucho retorno si se le entra bien. A mi me salia sobre 35$, pero esto no es una ciencia exacta...al menos, no para mi. Solo te diré que ultimamente, sigo su cotización tanto como la del oro.

Por cierto el oro de momento, hasta esos 1140$ oz, solo son balas de fogueo, si rompe claramente 1140/50 podemos hablar de algo más serio.

El €, ganándole terreno al todopoderoso.

Os dais cuenta como juegan con los medios a pie cambiado, inoculan el sentimiento inverso al siguiente movimiento que sucederá, y la mayoría, se lo cree.

Pobre del que se fie de los analistos de pago...

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, si te soy sincero yo llevo tiempo siguiendo el precio del Crudo -ya he dejado lo del Brent...-, tanto como desde que tuvimos aquel debate sobre este tema y del que ya han transcurrido varios meses. Los MPs los sigo, pero está claro que hay que "diversificar" y ahora mismo las mejores opciones futuras se van a presentar en las Materias Primas y, especialmente, en el Crudo. Quizás, al haberme dedicado a ese "mundillo", lo "entiendo" mejor...

Si se va a entrar a largo plazo, paketazo, el precio del Crudo no va a ser tan "importante", ya que ya ves de dónde viene... NO creo que ahora sea el momento más oportuno, a pesar de que estamos ante precios atractivos, pero viendo gráficos históricos y las "pautas" que suelo manejar (se me dan mejor que el AT...) es muy probable que se vean esos $35 que distes hace ya algún tiempo. Es más, una de las "pautas" que manejo me da un precio alrededor de los $34,63 y la entenderás más claramente con esta fecha: Septiembre 2001... Ahí profundizó la caída hasta los $26,52 de Enero 2002.

Sin poder aventurar todavía nada, estoy expectante por si veo esos $35 y ahí entrar, dependiendo del "panorama", promediando hacia abajo. Quizás, ahí entre con un ETF "normal" y más abajo con una petrolera. Ésta es la estrategia que tengo pensada. Ya me dirás qué te parece, aunque me da que tú también estás a la "espera"...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2015)

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/08/alemania-lidera-la-compra-de-oro-fisico-de-los-paises-occidentales/

Cómo se nota quién tiene dinero para comprar....


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/08/alemania-lidera-la-compra-de-oro-fisico-de-los-paises-occidentales/
> 
> Cómo se nota quién tiene dinero para comprar....



Y Francia vende...ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Interior vuelve a reducir la unidad policial que investiga 30 casos de corrupción. Noticias de España

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2015)

*Fernando* no va a ser nada fácil dar con el timing de esta bajada en el crudo, para sacarle pasta sin sufrir en el intento, eso hay que asumirlo antes de jugársela.

Luego, otra cosa "vital" para no cagarla, es el vehículo que usaremos, como bien dices, la mejor opción es no exponerse de manera directa, e invertir a través de una petrolera. Para que este punto fuera ideal, precisaríamos una bajada en índices bastante sustancial, y yo ahora mismo, creo que estamos en techo de mercado, con indicios de giro para el largo plazo.

Lo bueno de esta opción, es invertirse en una petrolera con retornos via dividendo, un interés de al menos un 4%, en el peor de los casos, puede ser un buen salvavidas si se va a largo plazo.

La otra opción, es el ETF, sobre todo si se busca obtener el máximo retorno directo del subyacente. Pero claro, no todo es tan bonito, pues los ETF, si no se acierta bien el momento de entrada, se puede perder parte del movimiento por el camino, ya que digan lo que digan, no he visto un ETF que replique al 100% el movimiento, y siempre van "goteando" en el medio y largo plazo...ya no digamos los apalancados (una bonita moda para robar toda cartera a largo plazo)

La opción de los certificados de SG, una basura, he leído la letra pequeña, y se guardan en la manga la posibilidad de revisión del precio, o adaptación a las circunstancias de la demanda y oferta de mercado...o sea, que en un año, puedes acertar el movimiento, y ellos ir variando el precio a su antojo...nada nuevo.

Lo que si sería perfecto al 100% es invertir en futuros directamente, pero lo desaconsejo, pues cuando algo cae a cuchillo como es ahora el petróleo, solo se debe seguir la tendencia, o sea, ponerse cortos directamente. Pues de lo contrario, en unas pocas horas puedes quedarte sin garantías en la cuenta bancaria, y eso no hay nadie que lo soporte, a pesar de que la inversión sea muy pequeña (cuando hablo de nadie, me refiero a particulares como nosotros)

Esos precios que das, por debajo de 35$, son factibles, incluso si me dices 30$ lo son, ahora bien, con los pies en el suelo, no son lógicos ahora mismo. El barril a 30$ es que se supone una depresión industrial épica...piensa que la industria mundial a día de hoy, es incomparable a la de comienzos del 2000, sobre todo en los países asiáticos, que han crecido de manera exponencial por año. Bajar de más de 100$ a menos de 40$ en tan pocos meses, es una estrategia clara para armar algo que desconocemos.

Te aseguro que si pudieran bajar el oro a 400$ lo harían, lo que sucede es que comprar petróleo físico, no es tan sencillo como comprar oro...¿acaso tu no comprarías un petrolero lleno si tuvieras la posibilidad a estos precios?...ahora bien, hacer a través de derivados ya no es tan bonito a medio y largo plazo. Saben que si bajan demasiado el oro, todo el mundo se lanzará a comprar oro, sin embargo el petróleo es un producto inmanejable para un ciudadano de a pie físicamente.

Oro a 1140$ Oz, lo vimos ahí hace unos días y ahí lo tenemos, ahora llega el momento de la verdad para los metales, pues desde aquí podría iniciar un cambio tendencial de corto plazo. Veremos si le dejan...pienso que no, que no le dejarán, pero nunca se sabe, por eso hay que comprar poquito a poco, para que no puedan engañarnos de golpe.

Un saludo, y muy buen día a todos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Ago 2015)

Hola buenos días. Creo que ya lo comenté, si queréis saber qué va a hacer el crudo buscad @acardenasfx en Twitter. Lo llevo siguiendo un tiempo y tiene un olfato especial para esto. Eso sí creo que él trabaja con futuros. Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenos días. Creo que ya lo comenté, si queréis saber qué va a hacer el crudo buscad @acardenasfx en Twitter. Lo llevo siguiendo un tiempo y tiene un olfato especial para esto. Eso sí creo que él trabaja con futuros. Un saludo



Acabo de leer sus mensajes de los últimos días, y me recuerda a mi hace 15 años.

Está tratando de acaparar demasiadas variables mirando el corto plazo y dejándose conquistar por el instante.(VIX, petróleo, S&P, divisas...), yo tras años, solo he sido capaz de dominar a medias 2 subyacentes al mismo tiempo y a muy corto plazo...y digo dominar, pero debería ir entre muchas comillas. Puede que esta persona sea un auténtico máquina, espero que así sea.

Ojalá le vaya bien, instinto parece que no le falta.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Mira, hace tiempo que el mundo de la "inversión" NO me agobia, así que entre donde entre, lo haré estando "convencido" de lo que hago, por tanto lo de seguir la cotización "diaria" va a ser que NO...

Hay algo en lo que tienes razón, bueno en varias de las cosas que dices... Veamos: está claro que un ETF NO replica exactamente la evolución del precio y buena prueba de ellola he tenido con los dos ETFs inversos que he utilizado y que ya he cerrado. Simplemente, los usé para observar cómo andaba de "reflejos" y veo que sigo conservándolos y está escrito cuándo los abrí. Y ahora llevo unos días moviendo mis FI y PP hacia el S&P 500 con una visión muy cortoplacista... Aquí tengo la ventaja de que "juego" también con el par EUR/USD (están en USD...).

Bien, siguiendo con lo que comentas, lo "ideal" para entrar en el Crudo serían los Futuros, pero los descarto por una simple cuestión de "salud" y es que no quiero volver a tiempos pasados, ya me entiendes... El ETF veo que presenta "inconvenientes" y lo guardaré en la "recámara" y nos quedan las petroleras, pero aquí apunto hacia alguna que esté fuera de las "vacas sagradas" y hay algo en lo que tienes mucha razón: hasta que no vea los índices de las Bolsas rusa, brasileña y noruega en niveles muy semejantes a los del último Crack bursátil NO voy a entrar. En ese supuesto, el precio del Crudo va a ser lo de "menos"... Evidentemente, para que se cumpla ese "objetivo" deberá haber una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas americanas, por tanto habrá que armarse de "paciencia" o, quizás, no tanto...

Y dejo esto...

- El crudo añade más duda a la Fed y el dolar se resiente | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

Sigue hoy el fuerte movimiento al alza de los MPs: el Oro a $1143,40 y la Plata a $15,530... 

Quizás, algo que ver tengan las "dudas" que tiene la FED en subir los tipos de interés y eso que estamos hablando de un posible 0,25%... O como la Economía anda hecha unos "zorros"... También es posible que influya la fuerte devaluación sufrida por la moneda de Kazajstán, el Tenge...

Y dejo esto que enlaza con lo que venimos comentando en los últimos tiempos...

- China Devaluation Sparks Gold Buying Everywhere -- Except China - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2015 at 14:51 ----------

- Tsipras convocará esta tarde elecciones anticipadas en Grecia- TV estatal Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (20 Ago 2015)

No veo en este momento ninguna otra salida que otra devaluacion china en menos de 20 dias... Is gonna crack!!!


----------



## frisch (20 Ago 2015)

Me vais a permitir hacer un off-topic de tomo y lomo pero es que creo que se debe de saber. En dos ocasiones os he citado el ensayo de Victor Klemperer, LTI, La lengua del Tercer Reich, en el que muestra cómo a través del lenguaje se va anunciando la llegada del nacionalsindicalismo.

Hoy he enviado un correo al Banco Satán-der para preguntar cómo cancelar mi cuenta corriente. He sido cliente durante treinta años.

Me contestan, indicándome el procedimiento y, como firma de su correo, consta lo siguiente:

Banco Santander Particulares. Ventajas para nuestros clientes - Banco Santander

*Sencillo | Personal | Justo
Como un banco debería ser*

En primer lugar, llama la atención la introducción del término "Justo".
Justo, equitativo, Justicia, Equidad.

Apelan a lo que la gente desea escuchar.

Ya está bien de tanto choriceo y -nosotros- queremos decirle que -nosotros- somos justos.

Manda huevos.

Pero el tiempo del verbo de la segunda frase les delata y les desmonta su discurso. "debería" en lugar de "debe".

Vamos que ya nos están anunciando, ellos mismos, que todo es impostura (fake). Lo sabíamos pero son ellos mismos los que nos lo anuncian.

El problema es que el borreguismo imperante puede llegar a creérselo, por eso afirman que el Banco Satán-der es sencillo, personal y *justo*

_Como un banco debería ser_


----------



## amador (20 Ago 2015)

Pregunta:

Existe algún Plan de Pensiones en España referenciado al precio del Oro ?

Quiero decir, yo muevo mi plan de pensiones actual a ese y me asignan una cantidad de oro, p.e. 200 gramos, y eso es lo que tengo si no añado más.

Si no existe, algo que se le parezca. 

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, amador: No conozco nada parecido en España y, en países extranjeros, SÍ que me consta que existen Fondos de Pensiones y de Mutuas de Seguros que tienen parte de su cartera en Oro. Como alternativa tienes Fondos de Inversión que se comercializan en nuestro país, pero ahora mismo desconozco sus carteras y la ponderación que pueda tener el Oro en las mismas. Podrías visitar la web de Morningstar y allí seguro que encontrarás información al respecto.

Y dejo dos artículos "metaleros" que me han parecido interesantes...

- Gold: the best defence in a genuine currency war - MoneyWeek

- www.prophecydev.com/rmb-devaluation-chinese-foreign-reserve-and-gold-price/

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2015)

Señores, parece que nos leen los de la FED, el BCE, los gobiernos, y los iluminati varios...

Hace unos días comentábamos que el oro de llegar a 1140$ OZ, necesitaría algún catalizador, y comentábamos, Grecia, Bajada fuerte de las bolsas, o que USA no subiera tipos próximamente...

Pues bien, hoy he leído en los medios "medio" especializados las tres cosas que comentamos:

Convocatoria de elecciones en Grecia lo antes posible (se dijo hace unos días por aquí, que lo de Grecia no estaba claro cuando todos decían en la prensa que estaba arreglado por un tiempo)

La bolsa está mostrando una gran debilidad, con volumen en las bajadas interesantes, y bajadas también interesantes...ojo si el S&P pierde los 2000 ptos.

Por último, ya se escuchan voces dese arriba, admitiendo que la subida de tipos en USA, no va a estar tan "cantada", y que quizá se deba retrasar un tiempo.

Ojito a ver como evoluciona esto, pero las gráficas ya anunciaban un posible cambio, veremos si no presionan a la baja para evitar una salida alocada de los metales ante este escenario paupérrimo para la economía.

Buenas noches.

*edito para aclarar que por salida alocada, me refiero a rotura de resistencias, o sea revalorización de los metales como refugio ante el temporal*


----------



## nekcab (20 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> pero las gráficas ya anunciaban un posible cambio, *veremos si no presionan a la baja para evitar una salida alocada de los metales* ante este escenario paupérrimo para la economía."



Seguramente estoy algo espeso pero... ¿podrías esplicar eso de "salida alocada" de los metales?

Me hago una idea pero me gustaría ver que me refiero a lo mismo q estás pensando....


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2015)

Hola, nekcab, yo -y creo que tú también...- he entendido perfectamente lo que nos ha querido transmitir paketazo, pero bueno que sea él quien te lo "clarifique" más...

Efectivamente, llevamos muchos aciertos y pocos o nulos fallos, al menos de momento. Afortunadamente, en este hilo hay gente muy competente, y no es por echarnos "flores", pero es evidente... ¿No? Aquí, ya dijimos que veríamos, aparte de lo que indicas, los precios actuales del Crudo, la posible corrección bursátil "adelantada" en Agosto, aunque sigo pensando que lo "peor" puede venir en Septiembre. También la devaluación del Yuan y el recrudecimiento en la Guerra de las Divisas...

¿Casualidad? NO... Simplemente, sabemos "leer" lo que está ocurriendo y es tan "claro" que no hace falta ejercer de "augur"... Y tenemos a favor que no tenemos "intereses" y nos limitamos a compartir nuestros conocimientos en aras de intentar "predecir" determinados movimientos en un mundo que cada vez se muestra más convulso.

Respecto al S&P 500, entiendo que es posible que pueda darse un rebote si llega a tocar los 2000 puntos, pero me parece que acabarán perdiéndose (¿Septiembre?)... Sin embargo, veo muy factible que las Bolsas, después de un período "turbulento", acaben en positivo a finales de este año. Quiero decir con esto que sigo pensando que la corrección actual continuará, pero no tengo claro que desemboque en un Crack. Éste es más factible el próximo año o entre el 2016-2018, pero aquí ya hablo desde las "pautas" que suelo manejar.

Como decía hoy, yo sigo moviendo poco a poco mis FI y PP hacia el S&P 500... Creo que a corto plazo pueden "arreglarlo" y ya veremos qué pasa en Septiembre o, más bien, qué hace la Bolsa china y que ya debiera haber "reventado"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Ago 2015)

buenos dias , solo por curiosidad Frish , el tema del satan , que requerimientos tienen para cancelar una cuenta ? ,,,

estaba cantado lo de Grecia que se cerraba mal , personalmente no esperaba mas movimientos en tan poco tiempo , pero es que las cosas se van precipitando.

leo esto

Christine Lagarde, directora del FMI, imputada en relación con un caso de corrupción en Francia - 20minutos.es

la lagarta esta amortizada , ya ha terminado su trabajo , que pase el siguiente demente.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 05:32 ----------

noticia muy preocupante

Israel bombardea los Altos del GolÃ¡n - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Las falsedades de Luis de Guindos

- Caso Bankia: La Fiscalía maniobra para quitar el caso Rato a dos jueces que considera non gratos. Noticias de España

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (21 Ago 2015)

Muy buenos aportes todos. Lo de RATO ES SANGRANTE. Como se nota que está hiperprotegido el tío. Es escandaloso aunque espero que sirva para que la masa vaya despertando del engaño masivo de nuestra falsa democracia y falso estado de derecho.

Bueno añado un post de crash oil muy interesante porque es una visión global de lo que esta ocurriendo desde la perspectiva de los recursos y que pienso que han tenido y tienen que ver de un modo significativo sino total en el fin próximo de nuestro llamado sistema económico.

The Oil Crash: ¿DesglobalizaciÃ³n?

Como siempre un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Misterios en torno a las presiones bajistas de las energéticas de EE.UU. | Investing.com

- Demanda de monedas de oro en julio 2015 aumenta las primas

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Ago 2015)

Nestle Pays Only $524 to Extract 27,000,000 Gallons of California Drinking Water

El listo del Presidente Director General de la compañía del nido de víboras Nestlé (¡qué logo más mentiroso!), Peter Brabeck, decía en unas declaraciones - por las que, si viviéramos en un mundo normal, le tendrían que haber encerrado de por vida - que el agua en poco tiempo será la propiedad de compañías como la suya, que el agua no es un derecho humano y que debería estar gestionada privadamente.

Notre droit naturel à l'eau est menacé, Nestlé veut la contrôler - Média Alternatif - Stratégie du chaos contrôlé

---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 17:06 ----------

Dos artículos interesantes, uno en español (éste ya lo puso Timi en inglés), el otro en inglés (es de Varoufakis).

https://fahrenheit2012.wordpress.com/2015/08/18/a-las-puertas-de-la-nueva-gran-depresion/


The Greek Plan for Growth & Recovery: Two documents the Ministry of Finance tabled in May and June 2015 | Yanis Varoufakis


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2015)

Hola, frisch: Excelentes enlaces y respecto al tema del "monopolio" del Agua es algo que se está produciendo en gran medida en el Tercer Mundo y recuerdo que sobre este tema ya comentamos ampliamente en la 2ª parte de este hilo y es conocido que SIEMPRE he recomendado la "inversión" en el Agua como "alternativa"... Evidentemente, NO estoy de acuerdo con lo que está pasando ahí y te podría contar mucho al respecto. La "inversión" ahí podría llegar a "justificarse" si se consigue hacerlo a través de fondos de inversión de carácter "ecológico" y es una forma -pequeña, eso sí...- de "acotar" un poco a los grandes Depredadores... En cualquier caso, tengo la esperanza de que esto acabe PETANDO antes de que veamos algunos auténticos DESPRÓPOSITOS. Sin embargo, te diré que en nuestro país, de forma más "neutra", ya lo estamos viendo a través del recibo del Agua y más en la Comunidad donde vivimos, donde por cierto NO falta el líquido elemento.

Y dejo esto...

- Market Report: Risk on

Y, antes de finalizar, mis "FELICITACIONES" a quien debía impartir "Justicia"... "Brillante" su resolución de enviar a la cárcel a una mujer en precariedad económica por no derribar parte de la edificación en la que vive... Mientras los auténticos SINVERGÜENZAS campando por ahí... de "PUTA MADRE".

A veces, pienso que acabará siendo "Justo" que algunos HdP prueben algún día su propia "Medicina"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A veces, pienso que acabará siendo "Justo" que algunos HdP prueben algún día su propia "Medicina"...
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, yo creo a pies juntillas en dos frases:

la frase del evangelio que dice "por sus frutos los conoceréis"

y la menos evangélica (aparentemente): "A todo cerdo le llega su San Martín"

---------- Post added 21-ago-2015 at 23:12 ----------

Otro punto de vista (por si hubiera pocos)

The time to worry is when China has exhausted this last buffer. This August scare of 2015 is a false alarm.
(El momento de preocuparse es cuando China haya quemado éste (su) último amortiguador. El pánico de Agosto de 2015 es una falsa alarma)

China's August scare is a false alarm as fiscal crunch fades - Telegraph


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Como comprar países y ESCLAVIZARLOS mediante la Deuda... Ese es el auténtico "Experimento"...

- El mapa del expolio de Grecia, un país en venta. Noticias de Mundo

Y dejo este artículo "metalero"...

- Gold scores biggest weekly gain since January - MarketWatch

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (22 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Como comprar países y ESCLAVIZARLOS mediante la Deuda... Ese es el auténtico "Experimento"...
> 
> ...



Don Fernando, ya que es usted un ducho en historia, corríjame si me equivoco, pero creo que este método de "esclavizar" o someter mediante deuda ya ha sido usado en otras épocas de la historia de la humanidad. Que no es algo nuevo, pero que dado el nivel "hintelestual" y la dejadez de nuestros gobernantes estamos repitiendo la historia tropezando en las peores piedras posibles.

Si no voy mal, en la edad media y siglos posteriores (revolución industrial), se incitava a que los campesinos se endeudasen para así acabar perdiendo sus tierras y convertirse en vasallos trabajando unas tierras que anteriormente les pertenecían. Y en Roma si no pagabas tus deudas podías convertirte en el el esclavo de tu deudor.
Digamos que convertirse en acreedor de deudas impagadas, en vez de (tal y como la lógica indica) ser un mal negocio era más provechoso que cobrar puntualmente los intereses pactados.

Gracias a todos por construir el mejor hilo de burbuja. Así de claro lo digo.

P.D.: Edito para comentar algo curioso. Alex Jones (infowars) se fijó en España el pasado día 20 para dar la noticia de la mujer que fue multada por subir una foto al Facebook de un coche de policía aparcado en una plaza de minusvalidos.
A raiz de esto hice una busqueda por su web y me encontré con esto:

» Spain Government Goes Full Police State; Enacts Law Forbidding Dissent, ‘Unauthorized’ Photography Of Law Enforcement Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

¿Es Alex Jones un conspiranoico exagerado? Pues puede que no tanto... como alguien aconsejo por aquí "hay que saber filtrar la información".


----------



## paketazo (22 Ago 2015)

Bueno, dejando un poco de lado los interesantes temas que aportáis sobre las justas injusticias gubernamentales, y demás líos enfocados para "joder" al ciudadano de a pie. Adjunto una idea de lo que puede hacer el oro el próximos días.

Tras perforar la media de 50 en la zona de 1140$ Oz, el próximo objetivo por arriba y que podría exprimir en esta salida, es la zona de 1175/80$, que coincide con la media de 200, y punto muy importante cara el largo plazo.


Los osciladores diarios empiezan a sobrecalentarse, y si trabajase directamente con derivados a corto, cerraría largos la próxima semana, sobre martes o miércoles posiblemente, y con stop en la zona de 1140$.

De momento, seguimos en una cuña bajista de largo plazo, y por eso, nada ha cambiado para el inversor largoplacista.

Para comprar metal físico, hay que esperar verlo de nuevo en la base del canal, 1070$ o menos, si se quiere ajustar la compra. Y por arriba, está claro, una rotura de la zona de 1220$ Oz, dejaría rota esta cuña bajista.

Es evidente que no va a romper esos 1220$ en esta salida, pero mientras no pierda los 1140$ Oz, estamos por el buen camino, si se rompen por abajo (1140$ o media de 50) pues nada, a seguir con la tónica de siempre.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Más o menos es como dices, aunque la Edad Media es un período histórico muy complejo y amplio, algo más de un milenio, donde además NO tenemos mucha información, especialmente de la Alta Edad Media. Yo voy bastante bien en lo que respecta a Roma y el mundo antiguo, pero no tanto sobre la Edad Media y que me produce muchas dudas respecto a lo que nos ha llegado o nos "cuentan", por tanto podemos decir que es una "asignatura" que tengo "pendiente"...

Piensa que la Edad Media, en sus principios, sustituyó el modelo de producción esclavista por el modelo de producción feudal y donde la principal fuente de riqueza lo constituía la TIERRA... En fin, ya te digo que es un tema más complejo de lo que nos "parece"...

Mira, para "complementar" tu comentario, enlazo un buen artículo sobre este tema. Muy ameno e interesante...

- Jaque al Neoliberalismo: La esclavitud de la deuda: por quÃ© destruyÃ³ Roma, y por quÃ© nos destruirÃ¡ si no le ponemos atajo

# paketazo: Si te soy sincero, esperaba más por parte de los MPs, y en especial del Oro, teniendo en cuenta la súbita y contundente caída bursátil, no porque ésta no se esperase, pero no es menos cierto que esperaba más resistencia en los entornos de los 2000 del S&P 500, aunque aún falta ver hasta dónde va a llegar esta "corrección" y, de momento, sigo sin ver el Crack... admitiendo que puede quedar bastante margen de caída.

Entiendo que ya debieran haberse "testeado" los $1200 en el Oro, por tanto hasta que no los perfore, podríamos estar ante el famoso rebote del "gato muerto"... Aunque, tal y como se está poniendo todo, poco "refugio" alternativo va a haber al margen de los MPs y aquí sigo inclinándome por el Oro. Y ya veremos la "profundización" que tiene este recrudecimiento de la Crisis de la que NUNCA salimos... porque, quizás y sólo quizás, provoque que el dinero vuelva a la seguridad de la "reliquia bárbara".

Y dejo este artículo que es muy atinado...

- Jaque al Neoliberalismo: Todos los indicadores econÃ³micos seÃ±alan que nos acercamos a la crisis definitiva

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ago 2015)

*Fernando* mi opinión, seguro errónea al respecto, es que el S&P sigue en diente de sierra, esta vez el diente es más amplio, y habrá en breve un rebote, ¿de nuevo a máximos?, pues no lo descarto de momento.

En cuanto al oro físico, (digo oro, pero entended metales preciosos), sigo creyendo que son hoy por hoy el mejor salvavidas por lo que pueda pasar.

Abrir cortos en índices, largos en petróleo, especular con divisas, puede dar enormes retornos, pero aquí hablo de salvaguardar el capital...vamos, una especie de renta fija, pero que no depende de ningún ente gubernamental.

El sector inmobiliario, también es de mi agrado, siempre que se adquiera algo a un precio que no suponga hipotecarse en más de 5 años y sea del agrado del comprador, ya que yo aquí apuesto por capital disponible en su gran %, el que ha de hipotecarse para adquirir metales o propiedades inmobiliarias a largo plazo, mejor que se esté quieto.

Yo por este orden, apuesto por 

1º liquidez...líquida, no en apuntes contables.
2º metales de inversión
3º inmuebles (sin hipotecarnos a largo plazo)
4º otros bienes materiales (obras de arte, muebles, productos no perecederos...) lo que cada uno considere que posee valor para uno mismo y para otros.


Como veis no incluyo productos bancarios, pues de aquí a un par de años, todos intuimos lo que puede suceder.

Así que *Fernando* como ya sabes, el camino de los metales es lento, pero pienso que bastante seguro siempre que no se tengan que malvender en un momento de debilidad o necesidad. Tras tantos años con productos financieros, derivados, etc. de todo tipo, solo cuanto tuve mi primera onza en el bolsillo entendí que todo lo que había hecho hasta entonces era tratar de enjaular humo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tras perforar la media de 50 en la zona de 1140$ Oz, el próximo objetivo por arriba y que podría exprimir en esta salida, es la zona de 1175/80$, que coincide con la media de 200, y punto muy importante cara el largo plazo.



Impresionante el análisis, muchas gracias! 

Empleando el mismo método, cómo ves la proyección de la plata?

Los indios apostando por el oro. Valcambi, la mayor refinería de oro del mundo, se vende por 400 millones de dólares a un grupo indio.

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/08/grupo-indio-rajesh-exports-compra-valcambi-mayor-refineria-oro-mundo-400-millones-dolares/


----------



## amador (22 Ago 2015)

Echo en falta comentarios de los expertos del foro sobre el par EUR / USD.

Ultimamente no comentáis mucho, y de repente ha subido a 1.14 cuando más bien se comentaba en sentido contrario ... y nadie ha dicho ni pío.

¿ Significa eso que la devaluación del Renminbi ha afectado más a USA que a la UE ?

¿Qué evolución se espera en los próximos meses? Al final lo que nos importa del metal es el precio en EYPOS.

Buen finde



fernandojcg dijo:


> # paketazo: Si te soy sincero, esperaba más por parte de los MPs, y en especial del Oro, teniendo en cuenta la súbita y contundente caída bursátil, no porque ésta no se esperase, pero no es menos cierto que esperaba más resistencia en los entornos de los 2000 del S&P 500, aunque aún falta ver hasta dónde va a llegar esta "corrección" y, de momento, sigo sin ver el Crack... admitiendo que puede quedar bastante margen de caída.
> 
> Entiendo que ya debieran haberse "testeado" los $1200 en el Oro, por tanto hasta que no los perfore, podríamos estar ante el famoso rebote del "gato muerto"... Aunque, tal y como se está poniendo todo, poco "refugio" alternativo va a haber al margen de los MPs y aquí sigo inclinándome por el Oro. Y ya veremos la "profundización" que tiene este recrudecimiento de la Crisis de la que NUNCA salimos... porque, quizás y sólo quizás, provoque que el dinero vuelva a la seguridad de la "reliquia bárbara".
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (22 Ago 2015)

La plata está más comprometida que el oro en el gráfico del largo plazo, no obstante, para quién quiera jugársela con este metal, no hay duda que la zona de 14.50/15,00$ Oz es una buena opción.

Ahora bien, como los pierda, la rotura de stops a saber hasta dónde la pueden bajar.

Un saludo

*amador* no creo que me hayas leído en este foro recomendar a nadie que cambiase € por $, más bien llevo semanas recomendando todo lo contrario


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> La plata está más comprometida que el oro en el gráfico del largo plazo, no obstante, para quién quiera jugársela con este metal, no hay duda que la zona de 14.50/15,00$ Oz es una buena opción.
> 
> Ahora bien, como los pierda, la rotura de stops a saber hasta dónde la pueden bajar.
> 
> Un saludo



Es decir, que si baja de los 14,50 puede haber riesgo de que la caída sea de escándalo, no? 

Bueno, en ese caso, habrá que comprar más 

Muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## amador (22 Ago 2015)

Muchas gracias paketazo por el análisis de la plata y esos soportes que nos indicas.

Yo, que no entiendo mucho de mercados, me resulta muy útil, aunque sigo sin comprender como puede oscilar tanto este metal industrial (en su mayor parte). De pasar de 46 USD/onza a 15 es reducirse el precio a la tercera parte.

Se justifican los broker y los futuros como una medida de cobertura y de proteger a las industrias de las oscilaciones y al final se pone en manos de los especuladores ...

Sobre el par EUR /USD no lo digo por ti en concreto ni por la última semana sino por comentarios generales anteriores y enlaces que decían que el USD podría superar al EUR en poco tiempo, incluso para final de 2015 y primeros de 2016 se comentaba.

Bueno, voy a seguir viendo "La Vuelta".

Saludos





paketazo dijo:


> La plata está más comprometida que el oro en el gráfico del largo plazo, no obstante, para quién quiera jugársela con este metal, no hay duda que la zona de 14.50/15,00$ Oz es una buena opción.
> 
> Ahora bien, como los pierda, la rotura de stops a saber hasta dónde la pueden bajar.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Respecto al S&P 500, pues de momento sigo traspasando ahí mis FI y PP, pero como soy excesivamente conservador, siempre lo hago con "cuentagotas", es decir que voy promediando en la caída y nunca muevo más del 5%-10% del capital acumulado. No es extraño que siga manteniendo un gran retorno en los mismos, pero también te diré que este año me está costando mucho alcanzar la rentabilidad promedio anualizada a la que estoy acostumbrado, es más empiezo a ponerla en duda para este año... Tampoco me preocupa, ya que ese dinero NO es para mí y SÍ para tapar "agujeros" que se producirán en mi ámbito más cercano... Si esta Crisis llega al punto que pienso, va a ser muy difícil quedar al margen del "Maremoto" que se producirá y ojalá me equivoque totalmente.

# Arbeyna: En este hilo contamos con uno de los mejores analistas técnicos que tengo vistos en una muy dilatada vida en los mercados. Además, paketazo, aúna algo fundamental en NUESTRO hilo: es muy bueno, pero MUCHO, en lo suyo y luego lo explica todo desde un fondo humanista que dice mucho sobre su persona.

Bueno, paketazo, más "jabón" y me debes unas birras si me pierdo algún día por Galicia y que es seguro... Es una tierra de la que guardo inmejorables recuerdos.

Arbeyna, siendo muy atractivos los precios de la Plata, pienso que ésta es todavía BAJISTA y más viendo ayer su reacción ante la fuerte caída bursátil. La Plata está considerada hoy en día una materia más bien de carácter industrial y eso está pesando en el "papel" y las Materias Primas, en general, tienen por delante un panorama más que sombrío... Y respito que no deseo más que equivocarme.

Yo, por si te sirve de algo mi opinión, no me volveré a plantear la Plata hasta que alcance los $13... Tengo la gran Suerte de que llevo muchos años en ese MP y voy bastante más que "sobrado" para lo que me gustaría... pero tampoco hay más remedio.

Luego, hay algo que "marca" la "diferencia": te contaré que llevo siempre en el bolsillo una moneda de Plata circulada (pesos mexicanos) y cada vez que oigo su peculiar "tintineo" al chocar con las otras monedas, me "recuerda" qué es lo que fue "dinero" y lo que es actualmente...

# amador: Si alguien se ha caracterizado por "defender" el EUR ha sido paketazo y de eso hace muchos meses atrás. De hecho, hoy está más cerca de lo que él planteaba (¿1,15?) que de la paridad que en aquellos momentos todos pronosticaban, aunque llegó a estar cerca... ¡eh! paketazo.

Ahora bien, en lo personal, sigo apostando a favor del USD y creo que ya se verá con el tiempo... No debemos olvidar que está vigente la QE europea y eso algo tiene que "valer"... ¿No? Quizás, es que yo NUNCA he considerado "mío" el EUR, aunque de momento hoy las cervezas las he pagado con esa puta moneda.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ago 2015)

*amador* las QE no actúan de manera inmediata en la economía, otra cosa es la especulación derivada de ellas. Si yo por ejemplo soy el presidente de telefónica y digo que en 2016 ganaré el doble que en 2015, la acción se dispara, y sin embargo solo son expectativas, ya que no ha ganado realmente ni un céntimo contabilizado en 2016.

Las QE, hacen saltar los pares de divisas en el conto plazo, es evidente, pues generan expectativas instantáneas, sin embargo la repercusión a medio y largo plazo suelen ser desconocidas, pues las coyunturas económicas pueden ser parecidas a las del pasado, pero nunca idénticas.

USA lleva años emitiendo papel, y sin embargo el $ hoy sigue siendo el rey...recuerdo no hace tanto el par €/$ en los entornos de 1,50$. Bien pues aplicando la misma ecuación para el €, este debería volver en unos meses a revalorizarse respecto al $ (ojo digo si reacciona igual que el $), y para eso la economía de la zona euro ha de expandirse a un ritmo superior al 2% del PIB, y para eso el paro en países como España ha de bajar del 15%.

Luego hablas de la plata y sus usos industriales, que ha bajado un 1/3 desde máximos...bueno compañero, la plata es importante, pero ¿Qué me dices del petróleo? míralo y mira dónde estaba hace nada...y ese sí es imprescindible para la industria.

Ya comentamos el otro día, que si vemos precios del crudo próximos a los 30$, es que se espera una depresión larga y profunda a nivel industrial, y esto es debido por la contracción de la demanda, y si eso sucede, no es más que una muestra de que las devaluaciones/depreciaciones de las monedas de modo artificial, ya no produce los efectos que antaño producían ¿por qué?...pues por que todos han aprendido a usar la misma trampa en el juego, y esta trampa ya carece de repercusión (USA deprecia, Europa deprecia, China devalúa, Japón ídem, el rublo, real, NOK, CHF... si todos marcamos la baraja todos ganamos y todos perdemos)

*Fernando* con tanto enjabonar, no quiero que me metan en la cárcel contigo...no vayamos a coincidir en las duchas 

La plata a 13$ es una opción que no se puede dejar pasar, y de ahí para abajo, todo un regalo si se tercia.

No nos olvidemos que en los comienzos de mercados bajistas de largo plazo, las commodities de protección como el oro/plata, suelen bajar a la par con las acciones...y pienso que la plata descuenta esa componente industrial, por eso pierde valor, sin embargo la componente de reserva de valor prevalece en un escenario bajista, con lo que si los índices bajan, la plata acabará subiendo con fuerza.

Quien pretenda iniciar una cartera de plata física de inversión, de aquí para abajo y poco a poco, me parece una opción para el largo plazo acertada...incluso muy acertada, ya que el potencial de revalorización respecto al oro creo que será mayor en un % al menos de 2 a 1 como poco, pero siendo realista un 2,5 a 1 casi seguro.

En cuanto el par €/$, a corto plazo la zona de 1,15€/$ va a ser complicada, sobre todo con las nubes griegas acechando. Por otra parte, pienso que USA sí subirá tipos, simplemente para dar tranquilidad, los subirá una cuantía irrisoria, pero eso dará alas al $ al menos unas semanas.

Os recomiendo si pretendéis comprar algo en $, que lo vayáis haciendo con el € sobre estas cotas (acciones, metales, bonos, o lo que sea), ya que ese 1,15 €/$ va ser duro, no digo que no lo rompa en corto, pero a largo la FED buscará un equilibrio con Europa, que beneficie a ambos, y permita a USA exportar sin ser demasiado pretenciosos como cuando estábamos a 1,40€/$...aquello era una ridícula aberración contra los intereses exportadores europeos. 

Un saludo y buena noche de sábado.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Arbeyna, siendo muy atractivos los precios de la Plata, pienso que ésta es todavía BAJISTA y más viendo ayer su reacción ante la fuerte caída bursátil. La Plata está considerada hoy en día una materia más bien de carácter industrial y eso está pesando en el "papel" y las Materias Primas, en general, tienen por delante un panorama más que sombrío... Y respito que no deseo más que equivocarme.
> 
> Yo, por si te sirve de algo mi opinión, no me volveré a plantear la Plata hasta que alcance los $13... Tengo la gran Suerte de que llevo muchos años en ese MP y voy bastante más que "sobrado" para lo que me gustaría... pero tampoco hay más remedio.
> 
> ...



Pienso al igual que tú que aún le queda a la Plata camino de bajada, pero a estos precios... ¿quién se resiste a comprar un poco de bullion? En caso de una fuerte bajada, con comprar más y sacar la media, solucionado. Ahora, si el volumen que se tiene es considerable... bajar la media del precio de compra ya empezaría a ser complicado.

Yo llevo desde mis tiempos de la Facultad un Morgan en la cartera, sin apenas valor numismático pero con carga sentimental por quién me lo regaló y cuando.

Y sí, tienes toda la razón, un lujo poder leer a paketazo, para los que como yo no tenemos ni la más remota idea de análisis financiero, sus explicaciones además de amenas bastante didácticas. Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2015)

acratas: El capitalismo --eufemismo de usura terrorista-- morirá matando

El que lo lea hasta el final que no se pierda los comentarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: :XX::XX::XX:... No sé si acabaré en la cárcel, pero vamos a poco que pueda va a ser que NO... y es que uno siempre se ha sentido fascinado por la "Pirotecnia", así que llegado el momento NUNCA se sabe lo que puede llegar a suceder... ¡Ah! una cosa es dar "jabón" -que no "enjabonar"...- y tomar unas cervezas, pero más "allá" va a ser que NO, que la "otra" carne de pato no figura en mi "dieta"... Ahora bien, si nos ponemos a "especular", quizás como "esclavo" SÍ que me podrías servir, ya sabes para lo práctico: barrer, lavar, etc.

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre las Divisas, qué quieres que te diga, fuera de que no lo tengo nada claro. Hasta ahora sabíamos que estábamos en una Guerra de Divisas, pero éste último recrudecimiento me hace preguntarme si no estamos asistiendo al principio de algo mucho más fuerte y que podría desembocar en un muy problemático escenario geopolítico... Mis análisis cada vez confirman más esa posibilidad.

Por cierto, como enlaza de alguna manera con este tema, dejo el último artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LA DEBILIDAD DEL PESO

# Arbeyna: Como bien dices es una cuestión de "volumen" y del tiempo que se lleve en el mundillo "platero". Entenderás que aquí soy "perro viejo", de ahí que espere mejores
precios para cargar más y tampoco, a estas alturas, tengo muy en cuenta el promediar. Mira, en los MPs, siempre coloco aquel dinero que sé que en principio NO voy a necesitar a ningún plazo, por tanto ATESORO y el dinero empleado ahí es como si no hubiera existido... Te aseguro que NUNCA me he planteado lo que podría haber hecho con el capital empleado en esta finalidad y me imagino que por eso lo llevo tan bien.

Lo comentado no quita para que, en ocasiones, cuando compro Premium aproveche para adquirir algunas monedas "sueltas" de Bullion.

Por otro lado, y volviendo a lo comentado por paketazo, la Plata tiene un gran potencial a largo plazo y NO me extrañaría NADA que algún día se batiesen los precios alcanzados durante los Hermanos Hunt.

Y, antes de irme, dejo algo de "utilidad" social...

- Vozpópuli - La titularidad de las vías, el resquicio que acaba anulando algunas multas de tráfico

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> acratas: El capitalismo --eufemismo de usura terrorista-- morirá matando
> 
> El que lo lea hasta el final que no se pierda los comentarios.



*frisch* cuando trabajé de redactor en algunos medios escritos hace ya muchos años, había algo que todos los componentes de las ediciones teníamos claro, y ese *algo*, era enganchar al lector.

El articulista que enlazas, es un crack, he leído el artículo, y tanto los puntos 1 y 2, son perfectos para embobar al lector, es el discurso perfecto para otorgarle nuestra confianza a sus palabras.

Sin embargo, en la parte final del texto, como podemos ver, pasa de ser objetivo, a ser sutilmente subjetivo en un primer momento, y exageradamente en el momento que da la vuelta a todas sus cartas.

Cuando aportas una opinión personal sobre un contexto que desconoces, es muy fácil caer en la demagogia y en la falacia sin pretenderlo.

No creo que Hitler, Fidel, Franco, Stalin, Kim Jong-un...tuvieran un discurso diferente en su trasfondo...seguro que Custer en Little Bighorn o Napoleón en Waterloo convencieron a sus soldados con discursos de un corte similar.

Con esto, no quiero quitarle mérito al autor, pues casi todo lo que dice tiene una base evidente, sobre todo en la primera parte.

El meollo que propone es la economía nacionalista, expropiar los medios, nacionalizar la moneda...usemos la cabeza, si el hombre desde que es hombre ha tendido al grupo (familia, tribu, aldea, pueblo, ciudad, región, país,...), cualquier paso en contra de unificar territorios y poblaciones, es a mi modo de ver, un paso atrás en la evolución de la especie.

¿Qué el capitalismo es un cáncer que devora a la masa y la empobrece?...probablemente, ahora bien, usemos una balanza y pongamos los pros y los contras del capitalismo.

Fijaros que todos los contras de esta estructura económica (capitalismo), no se basan en el mal funcionamiento del sistema, si no en el egoísmo individual del ser humano...y eso, sucederá en cualquier sistema de gobierno, ya sea un senado popular nacional, o una confederación democrática de regiones.

Si hacemos caso al autor, y cogemos las armas para defender nuestra "supuesta" libertad, seremos esclavos de una constante guerra; ciertamente una bala puede hacer libre a un hombre durante un instante, pero pienso que una palabra, puede liberar a millones durante una vida.

Por cierto, parece que de nuevo está enrarecido el suelo coreano con las excusas de siempre.

Buen día a todos.

*fernando* bien aclarada esa diferencia entre "dar jabón" y "enjabonar"...las cartas visibles, y sobre la mesa


----------



## amador (23 Ago 2015)

Gracias #paketazo por las aclaraciones.

El petróleo cae a la tercera parte, pero desgraciadamente no lo podemos almacenar (ni lo vemos reflejado en las gasolineras). La plata por lo menos es más fácil y a largo plazo siempre se necesitará industrialmente (aunque cada año aparecen nuevas reservas ...).

Sobre lo que comentas que tiene margen para caer a 13 USD, si a la vez sube el dólar después de la subida de intereses de la FED pues nos quedamos un poco igual.

¿Cómo abrirá el oro el lunes?

Hoy final el alto de "La Vuelta" ...

Buen domingo

---------- Post added 23-ago-2015 at 13:29 ----------

Añado este enlace de El País de hoy sobre la economía USA ...

Más presión para la Reserva Federal | Economía | EL PA


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> El articulista que enlazas, es un crack, he leído el artículo, y tanto los puntos 1 y 2, son perfectos para embobar al lector, es el discurso perfecto para otorgarle nuestra confianza a sus palabras.
> 
> Sin embargo, en la parte final del texto, como podemos ver, pasa de ser objetivo, a ser sutilmente subjetivo en un primer momento, y exageradamente en el momento que da la vuelta a todas sus cartas.
> 
> .../...



Me suele gustar leer al editorialista de Ácratas porque se curra sus artículos y redacta muy bien. Tengo un débil por los artículos bien estructurados y redactados y más en este mundo de Internet donde todo bale y bende.

Bueno, estos tienen de ácratas pues lo que yo le diga. Un ácrata no te recomienda utilizar Yahoo en lugar de Google(1). Monta tanto tanto monta. 

Volviendo al artículo, los puntos I y II son magistrales por pedagógicos. Me gusta la distinción que hace entre capitalismo y libre mercado. Creo que ése es un punto importante e interesante con el que estoy completamente de acuerdo y que me indica, una vez más, que estos de ácratas no tienen nada.

En cualquier caso, siempre dice cosas interesantes que invitan a la reflexión y entre los habituales que comentan los artículos, hay gente a la que se le ve nivel. Rara vez suele ser lo de: "Hola me llamo maripili (o josemaría) y me ha gustado mucho tu artículo".

(1) Duckduckgo es una opción de motor de búsqueda que no rastrea


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Siempre tan "correcto"... En fin, la verdad, es que creo que piensas realmente lo que escribes, pero hay temas en los que no puedo evitar cierta "visceralidad". Por otro lado, cuando escribimos no somos nunca completamente "imparciales", ya que siempre saldrán a relucir nuestras "tendencias" y te recuerdo un comentario tuyo reciente: y es que todos hablamos desde nuestras experiencias personales, conocimientos -y hay que tener unos "mínimos"...-, "perpectivas", etc., etc.

Mira, el Capitalismo está agotado y agonizante... Eso es algo que empieza a ser aceptado en casi todas las corrientes "ideológicas" del pensamiento económico. ¿Por qué? Simplemente, parece que no ha sabido "regenerarse" y evolucionar en el tiempo, aunque la verdad es que NUNCA en la Historia humana ha existido un Sistema económico que podamos considerar que haya sido "mejor" y me refiero al mundo "desarrollado", porque si hablamos del Tercer Mundo qué podemos decir...

Uno de los problemas del Capitalismo es que fomenta el Egoísmo, y que desgraciadamente es inherente al ser humano, aunque en el fondo todo radica en unas cuestiones llamadas Desigualdad y Pobreza... paketazo, NO existe la "igualdad de oportunidades" y todos sabemos que alrededor nuestro hay "personajes" que viven de puta madre, a pesar de ser unos inútiles integrales, y otras personas con gran capacidad nunca podrán desarrollarse por los "imperativos" sobre los que se sustenta nuestra Sociedad y así es imposible que ésta mejore.

Bueno, es un debate que daría para mucho y tampoco vamos a poder cambiar NADA, pero al menos me gustaría que la gente "perdiese" unos minutos para reflexionar acerca de lo que aquí escribimos... Luego, tomar "nota" e intentar inculcar unos "valores" a sus hijos y más allegados, de manera que con una "aceptable" Educación se pueda intentar revertir el destino al que nos dirigimos. Sin embargo, tengo la impresión de que ya es demasiado tarde... Y eso lo constato en el día a día de mí actividad laboral.

Hay dos aspectos de tu comentario que he "remarcado" -para mí- y te dejo dos frases al respecto, más que nada para no alargarme en exceso...

- "Parte del motivo por el que el Capitalismo parece tener éxito es que siempre ha contado con mucha mano de obra esclava, la mitad de la población. Lo que las mujeres hacen -fuera del mundo laboral- no cuenta para nada." Noam Chomsky

- "(...) Pero si se apunta otra vez, disparará contra camaradas, contra trabajadores, contra hombres que se encuentran bajo el yugo del Capitalismo lo mismo que él, fanático soldado. A quienes hay que disparar, los verdaderos culpables, jamás podrás apuntarlos." Kurt Tucholsky

¡Ah! NO me vale el ejemplo de Custer en la "Batalla" de Little Big Horn... Te aseguro que a Custer y a sus hombres NO les dio tiempo a casi nada. Una cosa es el "folklore" que hay alrededor de este episodio histórico y otra muy distinta la REALIDAD. Te lo dice alguien que estudió profundamente esa "Batalla" y empezando por la documentación que aportó la Comisión que en aquellos tiempos investigó lo sucedido. 

# amador: Me ha gustado el artículo que aportas. Tiene bastante lógica subir los tipos de interés en aras de "maquillar" un poco más la realidad en los EE.UU. y luego tener "munición" para bajarlos, aunque lo de los tipos de interés negativos es algo que tiene muchas posibilidades de verse en aquellas latitudes.

Sobre lo que comentas acerca de la Plata, pues es cierto que cada vez hay más posibilidades de seguir extrayendo, pero también a mayor "profundidad" y con unos gastos que exponencialmente siempre irán en aumento. Sigo pensando que la Plata, aunque la lleven a los "Infiernos", tiene un gran potencial y, quizás, debemos quitarnos de la mente la "concepción" de lo qué es "dinero", más que nada para prepararnos a un "paradigma" futuro sobre lo que tendrá "valor" y lo que no...

- The Next Silver Bull Market May Have Already Started

Y, también retomando la parte final del comentario de paketazo, dejo esto...

- Las dos Coreas inician conversaciones de alto nivel antes del ultimátum para evitar la guerra

Por cierto, que GANAS en buscar "excusas" para desestabilizar más la Geopolítica mundial. No será porque no hayan pasado cosas más graves en el conflicto coreano y que ahora el "protagonismo" lo tengan unos altavoces...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Esta tarde he estado leyendo parte de lo que he recibido de distintas publicaciones y, la verdad, no ha podido ser más interesante... Es una pena que en nuestro país no tengamos una mejor información económico-financiera y las notables excepciones que existen NO llegan a la mayor parte de la población. Por ejemplo, economistas de la talla de Roberto Centeno y Juan Laborda ¿son conocidos o cuanto menos interesan? Ya conocéis la respuesta...

Bien, he seleccionado tres artículos y que os enlazo. Os aseguro que valen la pena...

- Jaque al Neoliberalismo: Los tratados de libre comercio son anti libre comercio

- From Crisis To Confiscation - Where Do I Store My Wealth? | International Man

- These Currencies Could Be The Next To Tumble In Global FX Wars | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Jaque al Neoliberalismo: Los tratados de libre comercio son anti libre comercio



Un buen análisis, de las de las verdades del barquero, que tanta falta nos hacen.

Cito:

_Retorno a mi punto fundamental. En los llamados tratados de libre comercio, de lo que se trata es de administrar los intereses proteccionistas de varias de las partes implicadas en ellos. Hagan lo que hagan, los resultados son contrarios al libre comercio._

Efectivamente, lo que llaman comercio es usura y el beneficiario de la usura no pueden ser todos. Tiene que haber un pagano (o varios).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hemos empezado el día con una fuerte sangría en los mercados, tanto en los bursátiles como en los de Materias Primas y en los de Divisas... Una vez más todo arrastrado por la brutal caída de la Bolsa de Shanghai: ¡-8,38%! Y menos mal que la tienen "intervenida", aunque me parece que ese índice ya ha emprendido un camino del que difícilmente va a poder sustraerse.

En las Materias Primas cae prácticamente todo y hace escasos minutos el Crudo andaba en los $39,20... Los MPs también caen, aunque el Oro muy levemente. Y el EUR sigue con su tendencia alcista y parece que quiere "probar" los 1,15...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Mentirolandia

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Ago 2015)

Hola buenos y rojos días... https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/koos-jansen/theory-on-chinas-gold-strategy/ os dejo algo que acaba de salir por koos-jansen. Saludos


----------



## nando551 (24 Ago 2015)

Hola a todos un video que dice que la crisis del 2015 ha comenzado.

[youtube]BO1ingRw560[/youtube]

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Ago 2015)

La teoría ya la sabemos...los tiempos son difíciles de adivinar...sin embargo doña deflación y doña insolvencia parece que asoman juntas de la mano...

No les va a ser posible seguir maquillando la realidad tanto como le hubiese gustado.

Al final, si no se consume...no se consume. Punto.


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2015)

Hola foreros de oro:
Estamos todavía en una lateral bajista, o es un ligero repunte sin importancia
Adjunto gráfica a dos meses.





Y otra pregunta:
Presiento tambores de guerra en medio Asia, sobretodo Irán y Siria, y también me parecen raras las chulerías de Corea del Norte.
En caso de haber guerra, ¿sube el oro?. En su momento me dijo Fernando que guerra y subida de oro no estaban unidos.
Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (24 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una vez más todo arrastrado por la brutal caída de la Bolsa de Shanghai: ¡-8,38%! Y menos mal que la tienen "intervenida", aunque me parece que ese índice ya ha emprendido un camino del que difícilmente va a poder sustraerse.



La bolsa china esta hoy literalmente en caida libre.

A pesar de la intervencion y el gobierno chino dandole a la impresora para comprar.
A pesar de que esta prohibido ponerse corto y puedes ir a la carcel por ello.
A pesar de la censura informativa.

La bolsa china esta bajando practicamente todo lo que puede bajar en un solo día, ya que cualquier valor de la bolsa china sólo puede bajar como máximo un 10%.

pues, haciendo un recuento, de 984 valores de la bolsa china:

782 valores estan bajando más del 9,90 %, con mas de 700 valores clavados en el 10,0% de bajada.

Solo unos 60 valores bajan entre un 5 y un 9,9%.

El resto , unos 140 valores están con la cotización suspendida, curiosamente los que no cotizan no bajan, y hace que el promedio de la bajada sea menor.
Si no fuera por los que tienen la cotización suspendida la bajada estaría en mas del 9.9%.

Lo divertido es que los MP's bajan, en parte porque para cubrir las perdidas en bolsa se están vendiendo cantidades de ETF's de MP's, que es lo más liquido.

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Ago 2015)

Menos oro papel...mmmm...mucho mejor para nosotros.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ago 2015)

No vale la pena que saquemos conclusiones precipitadas. Cuando hay bajadas de cierto calado en los índices, como está sucediendo estos días, no es más que los algoritmos dan venta masiva de acciones, derivados etc. Y los robots programados, venden a saco, pero repito que esto es normal, y se estabilizará en breve con subidas fuertes.

El problema en este caso, es para commodities como la plata, que le están dando cera, y si el mercado de acciones se gira al verde, tampoco le va a venir bien a la misma.

El oro por su parte está aguantando un poco más, pues es en teoría un mercado más líquido, y primer referente de los metales como medida de protección de capitales.

Por otra parte, el €, está cerca de resistencia, y el petróleo cerca de una sobreventa que deberá corregir a la de ya.

No es demasiado complicado predecir que esta volatilidad sí puede augurar un cambio de escenario a largo plazo, pero a corto plazo, no os precipitéis, ni en comprar, ni en malvender.

Si se prolonga en el tiempo y los mercados se giran a bajistas, va a ser difícil sacar dinero de la renta variable, por eso recomendamos el otro día, mantener liquidez, van a venir tiempos muy buenos para el que tenga disponible capital inversor, y tendrá muchos frentes interesantes abiertos de aquí a 12 meses mínimo.

Hoy he estado muy tentado de adquirir 200 Onzas de plata...de las normalitas...nada de Premium, pero tras mirar las gráficas, me he decidido esperar, las cosas no están claras y si se perdiera esa cota de los 14,50$, la bajada podría prolongarse rápidamente a los 13$ en unas semanas.

Reitero lo dicho, id metiendo el dinero en el bancolchón, que si sois avispados, en un par de años ese capital trabajará para vuestro provecho.

Por cierto, todavía no me han hecho perder ni un céntimo mis monedas de oro, o sea que siguen cumpliendo a la perfección su función. (veremos en próximos meses que sucede)

Un saludo y buen comienzo de semana...a pesar de las turbulencias financieras, políticas, militares.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros de oro:
> Estamos todavía en una lateral bajista, o es un ligero repunte sin importancia
> Adjunto gráfica a dos meses.
> 
> ...



Hola, plastic_age: Mira, eso que comenté lo pude constatar al estudiar hace ya años el comportamiento del Oro antes, durante y después de las dos Guerras Mundiales. Es decir, que antes de los conflictos subió y, de alguna manera, anticipó lo que "venía"...

Ahora bien, este hecho que está AHÍ, NO impide ver también la auténtica realidad de lo que sucedió: en los países en conflicto las monedas se depreciaron fuertemente y, paralelamente, los MPs se apreciaron también de una forma mucho más "generosa"... Esa es una constante histórica, y que enlaza con uno de mis comentarios más recientes, donde manifestaba que, quizás, debíamos prepararnos para un nuevo "paradigma" en la concepción del "dinero"... Y aquí cada cual puede especular al respecto.

Actualmente, plastic_age, los llamados "conflictos regionales" NO creo que sean ajenos a esta misma "evolución" histórica y donde no creo que casi NADIE siga las cotizaciones de los MPs fuera de sus fronteras. Lo importante es lo que puedan comprar allí y, sobre todo, con qué y cómo...

# paketazo: Sigo pensando como tú, pero es indudable que la SANGRÍA, en la mayor parte de los mercados, está siendo muy DURA y eso a falta de la apertura de Wall Street... Sin embargo, hay un indicador que aunque "disparado" no ha alcanzado todavía niveles preocupantes y me refiero al S&P 500 VIX. Quizás, a partir de ahora, haya que seguirlo más para ver la "profundidad" que va a tener esta Caída.

Por cierto, NO me está gustando la reacción del Oro, y ya no digo de la Plata, así que la subida actual no tiene tanta buena "pinta" como parecía y es que hoy lo tiene TODO a favor... Bueno, aún queda bastante jornada por delante y ya veremos cómo acaba cerrando.

Y dejo esto...

- El rublo continúa su caída en picado presionado por el desplome del petróleo Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Ago 2015)

Why The Bear Of 2015 Is Different From The Bear Of 2008 | Zero Hedge muy bueno este artículo de zh que compara 2008 vs 2015

---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 14:35 ----------

Añado que los futuros de Apple caen por debajo de 100 dòlares... Cifra y empresa psicologica


----------



## ramsés (24 Ago 2015)

Fernando, nunca se me habría ocurrido mirar la cotización del oro en ambas guerras mundiales, parece ser que anticipaban la guerra.
Gracias por compartir tu buen saber.
Ya participé en otro hilo de conspiraciones, donde dicen que la III Guerra Mundial está al caer, y les he preguntado si se basan en algo o hacen predicciones con tan poca base como los Testigos de Jehová llevan 150 años asustando a la gente con su fin del mundo inminente.
También sospecho una guerra importante, aunque el oro está dentro de unos límites "normales", y también comentaste que no por haber una guerra el oro tiene que subir, (ni las bolsas de los países atacantes), hace poco, en Siria han atacado un convoy de la OTAN en Siria, o creo que cerca de Damasco, no tengo buena memoria, y aquí nadie ha dicho nada, en lo que me parece una razón para iniciar una guerra por parte de la OTAN, que hace tiempo tiene ganas de reponer su arsenal.
¿Tiene algo que ver con las elecciones USA el año que viene?
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, ramsés: Los "Tambores de Guerra" llevan tiempo sonando y, de momento, se contentan con que lo hagan en las llamadas "Guerras regionales" y donde todo "Dios" se va probando para "algo" cuyo calado ignoramos y donde sólo cabe la especulación más o menos rigurosa. Esa es mi "percepción" actual.

Bien, ramsés, de Oriente Medio y otras "zonas calientes" apenas tenemos información fiable en Occidente. No sé, pero es inviable un convoy militar con bandera de la OTAN en Siria y menos cerca de Damasco, al menos de momento, ya que Rusia habría reaccionado como ya lo hizo en el pasado ante el ataque inminente que iba a realizar la OTAN.

Eso no quiere decir que existan tropas "encubiertas" en este conflicto, pero me parece que de muchos países. Luego, hay algo totalmente sangrante y es que los cielos sirios son frecuentados por aviones de combate (y de otro tipo...) estadounidenses, turcos, israelíes, etc. que bombardean un país que no es el suyo y sin ninguna previa declaración de guerra. ¿Y qué decir sobre la ONU? ¿No debieran haber enviado tropas mucho antes de llegar a la actual situación?

Mira, ramsés, una de las claves para mí del 2016 son, precisamente, las elecciones en los EE.UU. Creo que de aquí a entonces veremos muchas cosas relacionadas con ese evento y, quizás, el terreno de "hostilidades" estará en buena parte muy lejos del territorio estadounidense... En consonancia con su "Tradición".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ago 2015)

Lo que si admito que me ha cogido a contrapié es lo del €...no esperaba una rotura tan fácil y clara de los 1.15€/$...que conste que para mis intereses, y creo que para los de casi todo el foro..."cojonudo"

En cuanto a los metales, *Fernando *no te preocupes demasiado, si continúan los índices a la baja, a más tardar, la próxima semana si no antes, recuperarán con fuerza.

Un saludo.

*ojo a esto*

Los reguladores de Wall Street han suspedido la cotización de los futuros del Nasdaq

esto sí que puede empezar a picar...algo está pasando, hacía tiempo que no sucedía.


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2015)

Un atentado contra un convoy de la OTAN causa 15 muertos en Kabul
Perdón, confundí Damasco con Kabul.
_Bien, ramsés, de Oriente Medio y otras "zonas calientes" apenas tenemos información fiable en Occidente. No sé, pero es inviable un convoy militar con bandera de la OTAN en Siria y menos cerca de Damasco, al menos de momento, ya que Rusia habría reaccionado como ya lo hizo en el pasado ante el ataque inminente que iba a realizar la OTAN.
_
Creo que Rusia y China están comprando petróleo con otro dinero (incluido oro), pero no petrodólares, y eso cabrea al Tío Sam no?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, ramsés: Los "Tambores de Guerra" llevan tiempo sonando y, de momento, se contentan con que lo hagan en las llamadas "Guerras regionales" y donde todo "Dios" se va probando para "algo" cuyo calado ignoramos y donde sólo cabe la especulación más o menos rigurosa. Esa es mi "percepción" actual.
> 
> Bien, ramsés, de Oriente Medio y otras "zonas calientes" apenas tenemos información fiable en Occidente. No sé, pero es inviable un convoy militar con bandera de la OTAN en Siria y menos cerca de Damasco, al menos de momento, ya que Rusia habría reaccionado como ya lo hizo en el pasado ante el ataque inminente que iba a realizar la OTAN.
> 
> ...



Don Fernando, me sigue mosqueando lo de las maniobras OTAN en Otoño en España....:

España acogerá en otoño las mayores maniobras de la OTAN desde la Guerra Fría y aportará 8.000 soldados | Diario Público

¿ Sigue opinando que no tienen importancia ?...ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Je,je,je... paketazo: Recuerdas cuando comenté que en el mundo "desarrollado" ya se aplicaban medidas parecidas a las de China, pero desde luego más "civilizadas". Lo del Nasdaq de "traca" y ahora mismo debe tener de los "nervios" a más de uno... Bueno, eso que hemos "ganado", ¿No, paketazo?

-¡Ojo!- que ahora mismo el desplome en las Bolsas se está agravando de forma muy NOTABLE... Ya veremos qué conejos se sacarán de la chistera, vamos si "quieren"... Aunque esto tiene toda la "pinta" de aprovechar una "excusa" para hacer SANGRE y mucha de "gacelas"...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2015)

Bolsa de Madrid - Precios de la sesión

Encabezando las pérdidas:
Bolsa de Madrid - Ficha de ARCELORMITTAL, S.A.
Unos 14 puntos de pérdida entre el viernes y hoy.
ARCELORMITTAL una empresa de capital luxemburgués y operando en Barcelona, de mecanizado, así está el sector del metal, caminando por la cuerda floja.


Una caída de 6.32.
Hace mucho tiempo que no veía esto.
Me gustaría mucho saber quienes están vendiendo como locos
Mientras tanto, acariciad vuestras monedas, son nuestro banco que no quiebra.
PD: 6.32 y acelerando, ahora 6.48.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

#El hombre dubitativo: SIEMPRE todo es cuestión de información e insisto en que en Occidente nos llega muy distorsionada. Bien, te sigo insistiendo que esas maniobras NO tienen la importancia con las que las "venden". Mira, te pongo dos enlaces de dos maniobras militares de VERDAD y son de este año... Es un mero ejemplo, ya que te lo podría ampliar muchísimo más y ya te digo que TODOS se están preparando para "algo"...

- Video: Ejercicios militares rusos sin precedentes ganan impulso - RT

- El ejercicio militar sorpresa con el que Rusia responde a las maniobras de la OTAN en el Ãrtico - BBC Mundo

# plastic_age: NO, no creo que Rusia se esté deshaciendo de su Oro para comprar Petróleo y por algo tan obvio como que no necesita hacerlo. En todo caso, su problema es que se lo compren a precios muy superiores a los actuales. Por cierto, recuerdo que el pasado año comentaba que Rusia iba a caer en una profunda recesión durante este año y parece que no iba "desencaminado", pues los "números" se acercan más a mis "percepciones" que a las que manejaban las autoridades rusas por aquel entonces.

Además, piensa que de las grandes potencias, la que está haciendo un esfuerzo "estratégico" notorio y publicitado en la compra de Oro es, precisamente, Rusia... e imagino que tiene que ver con ese "algo" al que hacía alusión.

Respecto a China, NO, tampoco le hace falta: tiene "almacenados" tantos "Petrodólares" en distintos formatos, que ya le va bien para ir "descargando" y que es lo que está haciendo desde hace tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2015)

Fernando:
La deuda USA que compra China (o compraba), ¿es una forma de petrodólar?
Porque si es así, China puede precipitar una caída del dólar, algo que muchos pronostican.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Cuando nos referimos al "Petrodólar" lo hacemos sobre una "petrodivisa" en USD, por tanto más de lo mismo...

Yo he leído mucho sobre lo que comentas, ya que ciertamente China tiene comprada una abultada cantidad de la deuda estadounidense, pero NO tiene ni pies ni cabeza... Y es que no tiene ningún sentido cuando constituye una de las partes más esenciales de sus reservas de divisas, vamos es que sería empobrecerse deliberadamente y otra cosa, muy distinta, es que vaya "descargando" de forma sostenida e ir adquiriendo otros bienes tangibles, pero incluso ésto último entra en el terreno de la "especulación", ya que hoy tenemos una buena prueba de los "pufos" que tiene China... y los que vendrán y que ya se comentaron por este hilo en los últimos meses.

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (24 Ago 2015)

Hola buenas tardes ::
Día que sera recordado,
Brutalidad y salvajismo es lo de hoy y no lo que paso en Little big Horn.
Japón sufriendo, a la India la están dando por todos lados y por todas direcciones, y lo de Grecia habría que buscar un nombre para ello, aunque después del show de éstos días…. ellos solitos se lo han buscado , es brutal.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Pues, no sé, pero creo que Custer y sus hombres seguro que no opinaron lo mismo...:no:

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (24 Ago 2015)

Buenas tardes

Lo de hoy esta siendo sangrante.

¿A qué se debe lo de China? ¿Esta estallando ya su burbuja?

No le veo mucho sentido a que, al mismo tiempo bajen los MP´s.

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, 8cilindros: ¿De cuál "burbuja" hablamos? Y es que China tiene varias y todas importantes. Si te refieres a la bursátil, pues parece que estamos asistiendo a su voladura "controlada" (ver el post de oinoko de hoy mismo), pero vamos que margen de caída tiene y mucho... Otra cosa, podría ser que pararán la actual "hemorragia", aunque esto tiene visos de acabar mal, bueno como en todas las burbujas, ni más ni menos...

NO, yo tampoco le veo ningún sentido a la caída de hoy a los MPs, y especialmente en el Oro... En la Plata es más "asimilable" dada su correlación con otras Materias Primas.

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (24 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, 8cilindros: ¿De cuál "burbuja" hablamos? Y es que China tiene varias y todas importantes. Si te refieres a la bursátil, pues parece que estamos asistiendo a su voladura "controlada" (ver el post de oinoko de hoy mismo), pero vamos que margen de caída tiene y mucho... Otra cosa, podría ser que pararán la actual "hemorragia", aunque esto tiene visos de acabar mal, bueno como en todas las burbujas, ni más ni menos...
> 
> NO, yo tampoco le veo ningún sentido a la caída de hoy a los MPs, y especialmente en el Oro... En la Plata es más "asimilable" dada su correlación con otras Materias Primas.
> 
> Saludos.



Justo lo que me temía. Gracias Fernando.

En cuanto a los metales me da igual. Atesoro no para trading, sino a largo.

Sé que no debería seguir con el "tema" anterior. Pero permíteme solo un matíz con respecto a post tuyo de hacer un par de páginas que acabo de leer (digo lo mismo, este no es el lugar, pero en mi opnión podemos dedicarle un par de líneas al "tema" de vez en cuando entre nosotros  ).

El capitalismo ni es egoísmo ni nada. El capitalismo lleva existiendo desde que el ser humano salió de las cavernas en el neolítico.

Capitalismo es cultivar alubias y ahorrar una parte para elaborar utensilios o para cuando "vengan mal dadas".

Y por cierto Fernando, yo "comulgo" mucho con el "anarcorojismo". Me parece estupendo que si un grupo de personas se quieran organizar en comuna, así lo hagan. Espero que estas personas respeten que otra persona quiera utilizar sus ahorros como quiera y contrar asalariados de manera voluntaria si se acepta en un contrato.

Saludos a todos


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2015)

_


8cilindros dijo:



Buenas tardes

Lo de hoy esta siendo sangrante.

¿A qué se debe lo de China? ¿Esta estallando ya su burbuja?

No le veo mucho sentido a que, al mismo tiempo bajen los MP´s.

Gracias

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Pero es que los MP´s no están bajando, te pongo la gráfica de hoy, primero el oro y luego la plata.
Bueno, la plata sí está un poco lateral bajista, como diría Fernando.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2015)

Madre del amor hermoso!!!...que complicado es intentar seguir tantos indicadores y análisis.


XAU/USD - Gold US Dollar

1,150.45
-10.09 
(-0.87%)

---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 20:51 ----------

XAU/EUR - Oro Euro

995,08
-24,27
(-2,38%)


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# 8cilindros: Perfecta actitud respecto a los MPs: ATESORAS y no buscas "especular"... Eso es lo que intentamos hacer "entender" a la gente, aunque a ti como buen "liberal" no hay que explicarte el "producto", ya que lo entiendes perfectamente.

Mira, yo NUNCA tengo ningún problema en debatir sobre lo que se "tercie", siempre y cuando se guarden las "formas" y se sepa argumentar. Y ambas condiciones se cumplen en tu caso, así que... Ahora bien, por lo que nos hemos leído, me parece que tenemos posiciones muy claras, por tanto ninguno de nosotros va a convencer al otro...

Vamos a ver, el Capitalismo NO es cierto que haya existido SIEMPRE, ni mucho menos... Ya me dirás qué tienen que ver con el mismo las economías que se basaron en sistemas esclavistas, feudalistas y los que les sucedieron. Otra cosa es que tú tengas un concepto, vamos a decir, "romántico" sobre este asunto.

El Capitalismo, amigo mío (si me permites la licencia), tiene como principal objetivo "la reproducción del capital a la tasa más alta posible, en el menor tiempo posible". Dicho así hasta puede parecer "legitimo", pero si tenemos en cuenta la condición humana, eso va asociado al Egoísmo y a la Codicia, de manera que facilita la aparición de determinadas "clases" sociales que imponen sus intereses por encima del bienestar de la gente. Y esto es así, para bien y para mal...

Je,je,je... Todo "evoluciona" y no veas en mí al "clásico" anarquista. Yo tengo las ideas muy claras y, sobre todo, cara al futuro... Lo mío es más parecido a un "prepper" con ideas "solidarias".

Resumiendo: me parece estúpendo que cada cual se gane las alubías como quiera, siempre y cuando ello no sea a costa de "parasitar" en el prójimo... Es muy fácil de "entender" y no debiera llevar a conflicto alguno, pero claro si los planteamientos que tenemos están por encima de unos "mínimos" que para mí son insoslayables, pues poco más queda por decir.

En fin, 8cilindros, suelo respetar la opinión de los demás, pero claro cuando NO estoy de acuerdo, pues lo dejo muy CLARO... Y supongo que a ti te pasa lo mismo. Luego, aquí escribimos para que quienes nos lean se formen su PROPIA opinión, ya que entiendo que la "nuestra" NO nos la van a cambiar... ¿No te parece?

# plastic_age: Mira, sigo creyendo que los MPs, tanto Oro y Plata como los "otros" (Platino, Paladio, etc.), siguen estando inmersos en un lateral BAJISTA. En el caso del Oro queda mucho para cerrar el "gap" que comentó paketazo en su momento y que anda un poco por encima de los $1400... Y a la Plata le queda un "mundo" para cambiar esta tendencia.

Ahora bien, sigo insistiendo en que los MPs se están constituyendo como una de las pocas "alternativas" para preservar Patrimonio: NO se trata de "ganar", sino de "perder" lo menos posible... Llevamos tiempo en este hilo indicando que los datos económicos eran falsos, tanto en nuestro país como en el mundo, y que debíamos prepararnos para tiempos "peores", que ya es decir... Y el tiempo nos está dando la "razón" a nuestro pesar, todo sea dicho de paso.

# paketazo: Fijate en esto...

- El selectivo de la Bolsa de Milán suspende la cotización de veinte valores Por EFE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 21:39 ----------

Os dejo lo que me acaban de pasar y en línea con lo que acabo de comentar...

- Asia-Europe container freight rates drop 26.7 percent | AJOT.COM

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, siento no poderos pegar el enlace pero si buscáis, acaban de colgar un economía directa y no se si participa Juan Laborda. Saludos buenas noches.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ago 2015)

Buenas noches,

Que rápido vais, cuesta seguir el hilo pero vale la pena leer vuestras estupendas aportaciones, gracias.

Y bueno, hoy he tenido un sueño de lo más raro, soñé con un magnicidio, el del presidente de México, no parecía haber afectado a nivel internacional, pero sí a nivel nacional (se gestaba una guerra civil) y de cara a su vecino "rico" (oleadas de inmigrantes y refugiados a dicho país).

No lo sé, quizás algo tenga que ver la postura del Trump de los cojones, a simple vista ese tío me parece oportunista y populista, pero quizás haya un trasfondo en todo ello.

Si vemos la oleada de inmigrantes y refugiados que vienen a Europa quizás se espere un colapso en américa latina (vamos, los pobres) y el país que podría servir de "atenuador" (noto una gran similitud con Marruecos) podría no poder realizar su función habitual.

Básicamente los motivos de esta "marabunta" tienen mucho que ver con la disminución de recursos y la necesidad de importación de bienes básicos en los lugares de origen. Lo irónico (o quizás sea provocado) es esta bajada en las materias primas; pero no nos engañemos, de cara a la virtualidad tienes lo que quieras a un precio irrisorio, pero de cara a la realidad (tener ese bien de manera tangible) esos precios ya no resultan una ganga; ya sea por impuestos directos e indirectos o sobreprecios aplicados por el proveedor.

Ahora todo se está dando de manera diferente a como lo conocemos (o creemos conocer), posiblemente no vivamos una guerra como la tenemos visualizada sino multitud de guerras internas en propio suelo, las cuales sean de desgaste, peleas entre razas, por ideologías, motivos religiosos, creo que el "empoderamiento" de la mujer también tiene algo que ver, darán una imagen aceptable que una mujer coja un fusil y pelee por sus ideas.

Sólo veo caos, todos contra todos "nos interesa que haya crispación" (ZP dixi y pixi) ¿todo esto será intencionado?






*=*






Todo valdrá y estaremos tan hartos que aceptaremos cualquier cosa con tal que eso termine, aunque nos cueste la libertad.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (24 Ago 2015)

*Fernando* claro queda, que si no hubieran intervenido los mercados, sobre todo los chinos, y USA, la escabechina a esta hora podría ser de escándalo. Luego ya lo de Milán y otras plazas más pequeñas, pues de risa.

Siempre lo dije y siempre lo repetiré, si los reguladores de mercados dejan subir un índice un 5%, un 8%...por que motivo intervienen cuando toca bajar.

La ley de la oferta y la demanda es soberana, y más pronto o más tarde terminará llegando a un acuerdo.

Si ha de bajar un 15%, pues déjenlo bajar, luego ya subirá, del otro modo, tendrá que bajar 3 días seguidos un 5%.

Entiendo que comentas lo de Milán para aclararme lo intervenido que está todo, y que cuando comentábamos el descaro Chino al respecto, tu ya mencionaste que aquí no era muy diferente...no han tardado en corroborar una vez más tus palabras.

Allá ellos...yo tengo clara la estrategia a seguir, es muy sencillo, pero solo funciona si se tiene paciencia y uno no se precipita, y siéndoos sincero, la asignatura que más me costó comprender en el mundo de los mercados, es la de mantener la paciencia...paciencia no es esperar una semana para comprar o vender, ni un mes...paciencia es aguantar años si es necesario para encontrar el mejor momento para invertir nuestro sudado dinero. A ver si mi paciencia es capaz de soportar de nuevo la presión de no pegar el mordisco antes de tiempo cuando el pastel está demasiado caliente, pudiendo comer la tarta entera esperando a que la sirvan en su punto en bandeja de *plata*

un saludo, días como el de hoy, ayudan mucho a reflexionar sobre lo que es atesorar metales, y el motivo de hacerlo.


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ago 2015)

Refinanciado.
_Básicamente los motivos de esta "marabunta" tienen mucho que ver con la disminución de recursos y la necesidad de importación de bienes básicos en los lugares de origen. Lo irónico (o quizás sea provocado) es esta bajada en las materias primas; pero no nos engañemos, de cara a la virtualidad tienes lo que quieras a un precio irrisorio, pero de cara a la realidad (tener ese bien de manera tangible) esos precios ya no resultan una ganga; ya sea por impuestos directos e indirectos o sobreprecios aplicados por el proveedor.
_
No lo entiendo, mientras más personas pobres vienen hacia nosotros, los MP bajan de precio... primero no entiendo la causa y la consecuencia y segundo lo que tú llamas marabunta puede desestabilizar los mercados de todo tipo de materias primas y manufacturadas,y no digamos los servicios, educación, medicina y otros servicios sociales, y nuestro país no puede darnos trabajo a todos nosotros.

Creo que esto es un colapso a lenta velocidad, pero inexorable.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ago 2015)

Respecto a invertir, yo no tengo claro si realmente respetarán esas anotaciones electrónicas cuando vengan mal dadas.

Es decir, podrás tener una cuenta con muchos ceros y ver como se multiplica porque has invertido en sus productos sabiamente, podrás acceder a tu cuenta desde donde quieras y observarás que eres rico pero, 

¿Qué tal si alguien decide que no puede tocar ese "dinero"? o peor aún, que te lo conviertan en algún pufo como deuda soberana de un país en quiebra y acciones o pagarés de empresas rescatadas (o por rescatar, véase bankia).

Eso me recuerda la frase del agente Smith: _"Vamos, señor Anderson ¿para qué esa llamada si es, incapaz de hablar?"_, es decir, dirás que es tu dinero y que lo quieres a tu disposición, pero bastarán un par de clicks para confiscarlo o impedirte que puedas acceder a tu cuenta.

Creemos que tenemos derechos pero, si intentamos salirnos del redil, lo tendremos crudo.

Por cierto, incluyo la escena, me parece muy explicita, "si sigues nuestro juego, todo irá bien, pero si no lo haces, no hay ley ni derecho que valga"

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/My31c-UHTZU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 24-ago-2015 at 22:54 ----------




plastic_age dijo:


> Refinanciado.
> _Básicamente los motivos de esta "marabunta" tienen mucho que ver con la disminución de recursos y la necesidad de importación de bienes básicos en los lugares de origen. Lo irónico (o quizás sea provocado) es esta bajada en las materias primas; pero no nos engañemos, de cara a la virtualidad tienes lo que quieras a un precio irrisorio, pero de cara a la realidad (tener ese bien de manera tangible) esos precios ya no resultan una ganga; ya sea por impuestos directos e indirectos o sobreprecios aplicados por el proveedor.
> _
> No lo entiendo, mientras más personas pobres vienen hacia nosotros, los MP bajan de precio... primero no entiendo la causa y la consecuencia y segundo lo que tú llamas marabunta puede desestabilizar los mercados de todo tipo de materias primas y manufacturadas,y no digamos los servicios, educación, medicina y otros servicios sociales, y nuestro país no puede darnos trabajo a todos nosotros.
> ...




Me parece no he entendido tu comentario, pero intentaré explicar mejor mi comentario al que haces referencia,

La causa es -aunque suene trillado- que se ha vivido por encima de las posibilidades reales, todo a costa de traer riqueza futura (mediante deuda), dependiendo de unos recursos que resultaron no ser infinitos.

Por ejemplo, en el caso de Egipto, podrás observar que todo su colapso coincide con la disminución de sus recursos y aumento (al doble) de su población, sumado a la necesidad de importar bienes básicos (los cuales eran pagados con sus recursos) y al disminuir sus ingresos simplemente no pueden asumir esas importaciones.

Y los demás países productores están igual (hay un buena explicación en el blog de The Oil Crash, pero ahora no la encuentro), se acaban los recursos y el status quo que disfrutaban los gobernantes de países con recursos (mediante prebendas a los gobernados para que estén tranquilos), incluso Arabia Saudí se enfrenta a un problema de desestabilización.

Perdona lo de "marabunta" -así lo intentan vender en lo medios-, pero lo único que puede desestabilizar esta es la paz social, asistencia sanitaria y las condiciones laborales en los países a los que llegan, no veo yo que puedan desestabilizar precios en las manufacturas (lo que aumenta es el beneficio al empresario no al precio del producto).

Tampoco en los precios de las materias primas, si con toda la que está cayendo son capaces de manipularlas, lo seguirán haciendo.

Yo pienso que lo que se intenta es mantener a la población preocupada por la inestabilización (provocada) de sus condiciones normales de vida, de esa manera su capacidad de reacción es muy baja o nula.

El turno de los MP's, para mí llegará cuando algún cortijo de un puñetazo en la mesa (de los verdad) debido a que ya no será sostenible el BAU actual (no hay para todos) y llegue el momento en que no se fíen unos de otros (por ejemplo: si tú me das dólares yo te daré yuanes, pues no, yo quiero algo tangible, pues yo también, entonces ¿cómo hacemos?, nada, a la antigua usanza, que sean los MP's los que manden...)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Refinanciado: Llegado el caso, está claro que las anotaciones electrónicas NO serán respetadas, bueno ya no lo fueron en el pasado, aunque fueran en otros "formatos" financieros. Ahora bien, si nos adentramos en ese Matrix que planteas, tampoco será mala idea tener algo de dinero dentro de la "concepción" que del mismo haga el Sistema. Si nos ponemos en plan "conspirativo", sería una manera efectiva de "ganar tiempo" y recuerda aquello de NO poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta...

Je,je,je... Me ha hecho gracia lo del "empoderamiento" de la mujer y es que yo no soy nada machista, pero últimamente me encuentro con cada una que me califica como tal... Desgraciadamente, es algo que cada vez constato más y encima no acorde con los "tiempos", manda huevos...

Y sobre Donald Trump qué decir... Sólo nos falta que ese IMBÉCIL ocupe la presidencia de los EE.UU. Fijate en lo crítico que he sido yo con Bobama (así lo "bautizastes"... ¿No?), pero el "pollo" este de Trump sacaría de sus casillas a un tipo tan frío como Putin y ya sabemos los riesgos que ello comportaría...

# plastic_age: Efectivamente, esto se parece cada más al colapso de una civilización o a una forma de vivir... Tiene un parecido con lo sucedido con la Roma de Occidente que da hasta repelús.

# paketazo: Yo aún estoy "digeriendo" parte de la información que me ha llegado y también la que he buscado. Por ejemplo, analizando lo sucedido hoy en la Bolsa brasileña (Bovespa) y sabiendo lo que le puede quedar de caída... Lo mismo sobre las distintas Materias Primas y donde el Oro, a pesar de la caída -"ilógica" para mí...-, se ha comportado bastante bien, aunque insisto en que esperaba mucho más a estas alturas y no está superando el "test" que le tenía puesto. Y es que los $1200 ya debieran haberse traspasado como mantequilla, más o menos como ha hecho el EUR respecto al USD, aunque aquí mantengo que va a ser algo "puntual"... Sin embargo, visto lo visto, hasta podrían darse niveles cercanos a los 1,20 y cito de memoria, ya que no he consultado ningún gráfico.

Tienes razón, paketazo, en que días como hoy son interesantes para "reflexionar", tomarse una cerveza y meditar porqué estamos acertando en tantas variables y eso lo hacemos personas que no nos conocemos, con distintas ideologías o formas de entender la vida, partiendo de "realidades" que pueden ser muy diferentes entre sí. 

Hoy apetecía entrar en según qué activos, pero para qué "calentarse"... Me he limitado a seguir con la dinámica de mis traspasos en FI y PP, aparte de haber comprado algunas participaciones en RV (S&P 500 y Eurostoxx-50).

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... Me ha hecho gracia lo del "empoderamiento" de la mujer y es que yo no soy nada machista, pero últimamente me encuentro con cada una que me califica como tal... Desgraciadamente, es algo que cada vez constato más y encima no acorde con los "tiempos", manda huevos...
> 
> .



Como es un off topic, y no quiero ensuciar el hilo seré muy breve. 

Quien este interesado en saber mas sobre el tema del "feminismo" actual o de tercera generación, y su utilización por parte del Sistema para controlar la demografía, a base de ingeniería social, que me contacte por privado y le pasare enlaces. Estamos tratando con psicopatas de manual.

Hace años que me muevo por esos temas, y con asociaciones de hombres separados/divorciados, maltratados y denunciados en falso (lamentablemente cada vez mas gente tenemos casos así en nuestro entorno de amigos y familiares)

En cuanto a lo que comentas de que "tu no eres machista", Fernando...no te engañes...el 99,9% de nosotros no es machista y nunca lo fue. Nunca antes en la Historia, las mujeres tuvieron (en España y Europa, en otros países no opino) hombres mas dedicados a ellas, mas preocupados por ellas, mas colaborativos en las cosas de casa o incluso como es mi caso y el de muchos, amos de casa directamente, mas en "contacto con su lado femenino", Y NUNCA ANTES EN LA HISTORIA ELLAS SE HABÍAN QUEJADO TANTO Y HABÍAN HECHO ACUSACIONES TAN FUERTES Y GRAVES COMO PARA CONSEGUIR EL ENCARCELAMIENTO DE LOS PADRES DE SUS HIJOS.

Simplemente te has encontrado con la "nueva mujer del siglo XXI". Cero autocritica, engreida, envalentonada por una legislacion supremacista que la coloca por encima de todos los demás, incluidos su propios hijos.

Para finalizar, vosotros que estáis tan acostumbrados a ver el matrix de los mercados, la verdad tras la manipulación diaria...no os dejéis engañar por la Industria de Genero. 

Preguntaros a quien favorece la LIVG (Ley Integral de Violencia de Genero)...A las mujeres maltratadas no...mueren el mismo numero o mayor todos los años, que antes del 2004 cuando se aprobo (por cierto, por un tiparraco que ahora esta denunciado por maltrato machista...el puto karma es muy cabron)

Es como si hicieramos una ley contra los accidentes de trafico, nos fundieramos miles de millones de euros al año en aplicarla, y 11 años despues el numero de muertos fuera el mismo.

Quien se esta llevando la pasta? Dato: cada denuncia de violencia de genero (sea o no verdadera), son 6100 euritos que vienen del Fondo Social Europeo a las arcas de España. 

Por eso las feministas ahora se preocupan por el descenso de las denuncias (en lugar de preocuparse por el descenso del numero de muertas)...Os imagináis si la Guardia Civil se preocupara por el descenso de las multas de trafico?

Al final he soltado un tocho...Sorry por el offtopic. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Tres lecciones del pinchazo chino . Blogs de Lleno de Energía

- Esto es lo que nos espera y no estamos preparados para ello. Blogs de Dos Palabras

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Interesante...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: VIX "Too Disjointed to Calculate a Value"; Panic Grips Emerging Markets; Biggest VIX Jump on Record

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (25 Ago 2015)

As expected china vuelve a devaluar... Vienen curvas
Todos en modo panico aqui solo compran futuros los bancos centrales

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...eposit-rates-spike-record-high-china-devalues


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- El oro, sufriendo como el que más | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2015)

Hoy el €/$ ya me cuadra más, ayer ya os dije que me dejó descolocado, esperaba una derrapada hasta 1,1550 pero pienso que se pasaron un rato largo. De todos modos, estas pasadas de frenada, no son casualidad, cuando suceden y rompen soportes/resistencias, hacen recalcular de nuevo todos los niveles, y la rotura de ayer, pues deja las puertas abiertas a recuperar la zona de 1,15€/$.

Por otra parte, los metales, como esperábamos ayer, al subir hoy los índices con relativa fuerza, pues sufren el lastre de los mismos. No os preocupéis demasiado, si los grandes índices se giran a bajistas, es fácil que los metales preciosos tengan un cambio de tendencia, que cada vez y siéndoos sincero los veo más cerca. Y eso que ayer la plata testeó esos 14,5$ que la podían mandar al infierno si los perfora...y de momento ahí cerquita sigue, pero aguantando.

Rebote en el petróleo tras estas sobreventas que hacía meses que no se veía.

Lo más relevante de lo que sucedió ayer, ahora analizándolo en frío, por lo que a mi respecta fue la intervención de los reguladores en el Nasdaq, que a partir de ahora van a tener mucho trabajo para que el castillo de naipes no se les caiga de golpe. 

El € recuperando confianza, y el $ demostrando lo que es, una simple divisa respaldada con más deuda de la que jamás podrá hacer frente...y que a pocos más va a poder engañar.

Mantened un pico de liquidez, pensad en lo que visteis ayer, e imaginad que se extienda una situación del estilo durante semanas o incluso meses...que no quiero ser cenizo, pero podría pasar, pues si los poseedores de megafondos de renta variable, se ponen a vender...esto no lo para ni San Pedro.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, no creo que vayas a ser "cenizo" por ver lo que se "vislumbra"... Otra cosa es cuándo será... Respecto al Oro, más de lo mismo, de manera que para salir de la atonía habrá que armarse de paciencia y, si toca los anteriores mínimos, comprar un poco más...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el USD, dejo un enlace que nos proporciona unos datos que avalan nuestras opiniones al respecto. NO es difícil de entender que las monedas fiduciarias se devalúan fuertemente en relación al Oro, pero hay mucho "ignorante" con "estudios"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El verdadero precio del dÃ³lar

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (25 Ago 2015)

Puse Beirut en vez de poner Kabul.
Pues que me equivoqué sobre un ataque a un convoy de la OTAN:
España condena el ataque terrorista a un convoy de la OTAN en Afganistán
Mirando prensa he visto que en Beirut tampoco están las cosas pacíficas.
La batalla campal en las calles de Beirut tras una nueva manifestación antigubernamental deja un muerto | Internacional | EL MUNDO
Me parece que cuanto más me informo, más estoy de mal humor, y acojonado, la verdad.
Como dice Fernando, esto se parece a la caída del Imperio Romano (O a la República romana, un pelín más antigua).
Y la bolsa (la de nuestro país) ni mirarla, ayer bajó 4, hoy sube 3.5, la vida sigue igual.
Bolsa de Madrid - Precios de la sesión


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Va a ser que NO... Mira, terminada la República Romana se estableció el Imperio... Y en los tiempos actuales, parece que ya lo tenemos y algunos pensamos que está moribundo, pero ¡ojo! a los "coletazos" que aún le quedan por dar...

Y dejo esto...

- The Myths & Realities of Gold and Inflation - GoldRepublic.com

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Por otra parte, los metales, como esperábamos ayer, al subir hoy los índices con relativa fuerza, pues sufren el lastre de los mismos. No os preocupéis demasiado, si los grandes índices se giran a bajistas, es fácil que los metales preciosos tengan un cambio de tendencia, que cada vez y siéndoos sincero los veo más cerca. Y eso que ayer la plata testeó esos 14,5$ que la podían mandar al infierno si los perfora...y de momento ahí cerquita sigue, pero aguantando.



¿Cambio de tendencia? Si la bolsa sube en teoría los metales bajan, no? (ya dije que de análisis como de ecuaciones diferenciales...)


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> ¿Cambio de tendencia? Si la bolsa sube en teoría los metales bajan, no? (ya dije que de análisis como de ecuaciones diferenciales...)



Exacto, tu lo has dicho, la tendencia de largo plazo en los metales a 5 años, es bajista como puedes ver en las gráficas, mientras que la de la renta variable en USA (que es la que más cuenta), es alcista.

Cuando hablo de cambio de tendencia me refiero a un escenario bajista en renta variable USA que apoyaría un cambio de tendencia en los metales a alcista por trasvase de capitales y búsqueda de refugio ante turbulencias.

No obstante, en las primeras fases de un mercado bajista hay un efecto arrastre que barre las commodities a la baja, incluso las de protección, pero suele durar poco, y hasta que se confirma el mercado bajista en la renta variable. 

Tu fíjate que si en año que viene el S&P está por 1400 puntos (es un ejemplo), el oro podría perfectamente, irse a los 1400$ OZ

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo una interesante entrevista realizada a Varoufakis...

- Rebelion.

Saludos.


----------



## carloszorro (26 Ago 2015)

Jim Rogers Talks Markets: Gold Will Get Slammed Too


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Exacto, tu lo has dicho, la tendencia de largo plazo en los metales a 5 años, es bajista como puedes ver en las gráficas, mientras que la de la renta variable en USA (que es la que más cuenta), es alcista.
> 
> Cuando hablo de cambio de tendencia me refiero a un escenario bajista en renta variable USA que apoyaría un cambio de tendencia en los metales a alcista por trasvase de capitales y búsqueda de refugio ante turbulencias.
> 
> ...



Lo primero agracederte el tiempo empleado.

Sobre la tendencia a 5 años, en las tablas que manejo el oro experimentó un camino de subida a finales del 2005, tocando techo en Agosto del 2012 (casi 7 años), tras una caída prolongada de un año, en Junio del 2013, tiene un repunte, pero vuelve a caer hasta Enero de 2015, en el que se observa una lenta progresión ascendente. 

Supongo que cuando hablas de plazos de 5 años, no lo haces de una forma rígida, verdad? He visto las gráficas SP500 y renta var USA y sí, el descenso ha sido considerable.

Respecto a la plata, lleva ya dos años de pérdidas en cotización sin recuperación. Por otra parte, comentabas que si alcanzase los 14,50$, el precio caería considerablemente (entiendo que por una oferta excesiva en el mercado de "papel plata") pero eso es contradictorio a lo que muestran las gráficas de las bolsas, si atendemos al "sentido común" de sacar el dinero donde da pérdias y buscar un refugio.

De verdad que qué complejo que es este tema. En fin, muchísimas gracias por tus intervenciones.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2015)

*Arbeyna*

Hablo de plazos de 5 años por que es lo que se considera ya un largo plazo consolidado, luego ya muy largo plazo por encima de 10, incluso 30 años. Luego podemos hablar de ciclos, como bien indicas, no son para nada rígidos, pero rondan en el largo plazo entre 3 y 7 años.

Hoy ya se ha visto que la plata al perder los 14,50$ ha bajado rápidamente a los 14,30$, no obstante, estamos en rango, pues tiene margen de recuperar a lo largo del día...¿lo hará?...pues creo que no pero ojalá.

Si coges un gráfico de plata u oro de muy largo plazo 30 años o más, verás que estamos a unos precios que parecen exagerados comparados con precios de hace una década, pero han pasado tantas cosas con la política monetaria que no hay por dónde cogerlo.

 

Fíjate que el oro tras la subida de los 80s, renqueó hasta el 2002 ...fueron 20 años, si se repitiera un ciclo de largo plazo similar estaríamos hablando de que hasta el 2030 toca pan y ajo. O sea, que tendremos tiempo de ir acumulando poco a poco.

Todo depende la distancia temporal que tomes, si miras unos meses atrás parece que la plata la están regalando, pero si miras a 30 años, quizá ya te lo pienses un poco más.

Yo personalmente creo que habrá una subida en las materias primas de reserva de valor en cuanto los índices se giren a bajistas ¿se girarán?, antes o después lo harán, no pueden aguantarlos eternamente tan arriba.

Un saludo, y veremos como van desarrollándose los acontecimientos.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

#Paketazo, gracias de nuevo.

El "problema" de tomar precios a l/p es que podemos dejarnos en el camino "variables" que quizá no pueden ser despreciadas. En fin, como bien dices habrá que ir viendo cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos y pensarse mucho en este punto si tirar por un camino u otro (qué pena de bola de cristal...)

Muchas gracias una vez más!!!

Respecto a la Plata, añado, a 14,20$/onza (12.55€)... espero que siga bajando hasta los infiernos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pienso que ya hace tiempo que la Economía está totalmente "desacoplada" de los "gráficos", que pueden servir para el "papel", pero estamos dentro de la MISMA Recesión que NO nos ha abandonado en ningún momento y otra cosa son los "cantos de sirenas" que emanan de las formaciones políticas que están en el Poder, aquí y en Roma...

Por eso mismo, me parece que tenemos que "pasar" del tema de los "ciclos" más o menos largos o de la "talla" con la que gustemos "especular"... Hace tiempo que los mercados ya no se rigen por la más mínima racionalidad, por tanto es un ejercicio inútil aplicar "fórmulas" del pasado...

Y sobre la Plata qué decir... siendo un "platero" convencido, pero NO os engañéis porque es BAJISTA y, probablemente, siga el mismo camino que está llevando a cabo el Cobre. Al tiempo... Veremos qué sucede con la otra "variable" a tener en cuenta, es decir el par EUR/USD. 

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (26 Ago 2015)

plata a 14,13 ya

Aprovecho para saludar al reincorporarme, aunque este verano os he estado leyendo con el movil.


----------



## oinoko (26 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> No obstante, en las primeras fases de un mercado bajista hay un efecto arrastre que barre las commodities a la baja, incluso las de protección, pero suele durar poco, y hasta que se confirma el mercado bajista en la renta variable.



Cual sería esa confirmación de mercado bajista en renta variable / señal de entrada en MP?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Cual sería esa confirmación de mercado bajista en renta variable / señal de entrada en MP?
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.



El método clásico es que la media de 50 (azul) sesiones corte a la baja a la de 200 (roja) sesiones, y ambas tengan pendiente negativa. *Hablo del índice S&P, hay gente que lo prefiere confirmar con el DOW, yo personalmente prefiero el S&P, pues diversifica más cantidad y variedad de empresas*

 

Fíjate entre julio y octubre del 2011 se dio esta situación, sin embargo, el mercado recuperó la tendencia alcista al superar de nuevo la media de 50 a la de 200.

Fíjate sin embargo como cambian las cosas si usamos gráficos semanales:

 

Los eruditos en esto dicen que el mercado bajista ha de ser en diario y semanal para que se confirme con rotundidad...el problema que yo le veo, es que ya se pierde mucho trecho desde máximos si esperamos la confirmación en semanal.

Espero haberme expresado bien.

ahora mismo, estamos a punto de ser mercado bajista en diario, y eso hará que salten muchas alarmas, entre ellas una podría ser que tanto oro como plata empiecen a remontar, salvo que hubiera de nuevo una recuperación de los índices muy rápida...que suba entre esta y la próxima semana un 5%...algo que no descarto.

Un saludo, y espero que me hayas entendido, a veces doy cosas por echo después de pasarme años entre tantas líneas.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Ago 2015)

Gracias paketazo, muy bien explicado.


----------



## fff (26 Ago 2015)

Offtopic...

Entre las muchas frases célebres que tiene Napoleon, esta es 'curiosa'. Deberiamos 'entender' la historia para no volver a equivocarnos 

Cuenta Dickson White que los franceses sólo lograron salir del agujero hasta que, con la llegada de Napoleón al poder, se le preguntó qué haría para resolver la crisis financiera, a lo que respondió: “*pagaré oro o no pagaré nada*.” Aún con las presiones de otros países en su contra, Napoleón no cedió a las tentaciones del dinero fíat: “*Mientras viva, nunca recurriré al papel inconvertible*”, contestó a uno de sus ministros. Gracias a ello, incluso cuando llegó Waterloo, el país “no experimentó ningún sufrimiento financiero severo”, explica el autor.

Inteligencia Financiera Global: "PAGARÃ‰ ORO, O NO PAGARÃ‰ NADA"


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, los MPs siguen con su tendencia BAJISTA, especialmente la Plata. Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1125,70 y la Plata a $14,055, aunque ésta última ha llegado a cotizar en los $13,910.

El Oro pronto puede resultar interesante para entrar y en la Plata habrá que tener algo o bastante más de "paciencia"...

Y os dejo esto...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-25/d...s-dumped-100-billion-treasurys-past-two-weeks

# paketazo: Ya sabes que me dedico al estudio de "pautas" y bien, para "complementar" un anterior comentario mío, te diré que estoy analizando varias cosas sucedidas en las últimas caídas bursátiles y te diré que el Dow Jones es la PRIMERA VEZ que ha caído en más de 500 puntos en dos días consecutivos... Y el lunes fue el peor octavo día de su Historia...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Ago 2015)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, los MPs siguen con su tendencia BAJISTA, especialmente la Plata. Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1125,70 y la Plata a $14,055, aunque ésta última ha llegado a cotizar en los $13,910.

El Oro pronto puede resultar interesante para entrar y en la Plata habrá que tener algo o bastante más de "paciencia"...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


fernandojcg dijo:


> Mucha paciencia, tanto el oro como la plata. Recuerdo haber comprado onzas de plata, entre ella la bonita kookaburra, por unos 30 €, y era un buen precio, pues la plata estaba cerca de 40 €/onza, más o menos por las mismas fechas, aunque no coincidentes claro.
> Ahora mismo está la plata entre 14.00 y 14.20 $ y la kookaburra está a 20,47 €, pero si te la compran no hacen tanta distinción. Con muchísima razón me dijo un forero que en plata no buscara un valor por encima del metal, pues no vale la pena.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Mucha paciencia, tanto el oro como la plata. Recuerdo haber comprado onzas de plata, entre ella la bonita kookaburra, por unos 30 €, y era un buen precio, pues la plata estaba cerca de 40 €/onza, más o menos por las mismas fechas, aunque no coincidentes claro.
> 
> Ahora mismo está la plata entre 14.00 y 14.20 $ y la kookaburra está a 20,47 €, pero si te la compran no hacen tanta distinción. Con muchísima razón me dijo un forero que en plata no buscara un valor por encima del metal, pues no vale la pena.



El "problema" de comprar según qué onzas es que van a bailar al precio de la plata, siempre. Para utilizar la numismática como valor "extra" al del metal, hay que conocer el mercado, y eso no pasa por conocer tiradas, distribución, variantes, y de qué forma satura la propia Ceca el mercado, sino hay que conocer mucho qué demandan los coleccionistas, y una vez sabiendo esto, la respuesta a porqué tiradas de ocho millones vuelan (Pandas) y tiradas de medio millón no se agotan, es fácil.

En el foro de monedas hay compañeros que entran y preguntan por "invertir" en metales, casi siempre tienen la misma respuesta, sino conoces la moneda que vas a comprar, no la compres.

Supongo que ese Koka lo comprarías en 2011, mira sin embargo el precio del "lobo" de la serie Canadiense, seguro que no lo encuentras por debajo de 40, y sin embargo la tirada es la misma, razón? Mercado numismático.


----------



## hablando_en_plata (26 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, los MPs siguen con su tendencia BAJISTA, especialmente la Plata. Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1125,70 y la Plata a $14,055, aunque ésta última ha llegado a cotizar en los $13,910.
> 
> El Oro pronto puede resultar interesante para entrar y *en la Plata habrá que tener algo o bastante más de "paciencia"...*
> 
> Y os dejo esto...



Sobre este comentario tengo una duda:

Si el ratio Oro/Plata está a ochenta y tantos, no es más lógico comprar plata y cambiarla por oro más adelante ??

Lo digo porque en los últimos 15 años, sólo ha estado en 3-4 ocasiones en este ratio tan alto...


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2015)

hablando_en_plata dijo:


> Sobre este comentario tengo una duda:
> 
> Si el ratio Oro/Plata está a ochenta y tantos, no es más lógico comprar plata y cambiarla por oro más adelante ??
> 
> Lo digo porque en los últimos 15 años, sólo ha estado en 3-4 ocasiones en este ratio tan alto...



Si te basas en el ratio para invertir, para igualarse hay dos opciones válidas:

1- que el oro baje más que la plata en adelante. 
2- que la plata suba más que el oro en un futuro.

Si compras plata, con la primera opción, perderás igualmente.

Si compras plata con la segunda opción, ganarás más que si compras oro.

Evidentemente, basándonos en ese ratio, la plata sí podría ser más atractiva.
Si nos basamos en soportes y análisis técnico, no creo que haya demasiada diferencia entre ambos si siguen bajando ambos, el tomate en la plata, será cuando suba, y ahí estoy convencido que batirá fácilmente al oro. (la clave es comprar en el momento adecuado...como en casi todo en esta vida)

*plastic_age* efectivamente has dicho algo muy importante y que hemos de tener muy presente cuando invertimos...usamos dinero, que todo el mundo acepta, y por lo tanto deberá estar en la cúspide de nuestra pirámide como activo...liquidez líquida que le llamo.

El metal hay que convertirlo, las acciones, los bonos, los fondos, los bienes inmuebles...y eso lleva más o menos tiempo, con mayores o menores beneficios/pérdidas.

Siempre tened presente que la mejor inversión es mantener liquidez para cuando nadie disponga de ella, eso es impepinable.

*fenando* interesantes esos datos sobre el dow, yo me huelo que algo se está cocinando en la trastienda, y están haciendo simulacros en la cima de la montaña para ver la velocidad y pendiente te la bajada. Mucho cuidado con esos fondos que tienes, mantenlos vigilados.

*fff* por eso los franceses aprecian tanto sus Napoleones de oro...¿Quién no?

Buenas noches, y un saludo


----------



## marquen2303 (26 Ago 2015)

NOK buen momento para cambiar unos pocos bits informáticos por cromos vikingos. Le haré una nueva entrada.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Te noto algo o bastante "desalentado"... Evidentemente, debes tener poderosas razones para estarlo, pero claro eso suele ir por "barrios", "horizontes temporales", etc. Si se "trascienden" estos "problemas", pues tampoco es tan grave lo que está sucediendo... Por aquí, hay destacados "metaleros", entre los que me cuento en razón del "volumen" que "arrastro" y, sin embargo, NO tengo ningún "sinsabor", ya que los MPs "físicos" siguen estando AHÍ... Ya hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones que hay que estar lo suficientemente "diversificado", de manera que también hay que tener "papel" hasta que éste acabe "quemado" o no, eso ya será lo de menos a partir de determinadas edades.

Por cierto, esa Kookaburra que comprastes hoy se vende a un precio superior al que marca el Spot actual y eso lo puedes ver en e-Bay o cualquier otro lugar de subastas. Está claro que ahora no recuperarías lo pagado por ella, pero quién te dice que no vayas a ganar bastante dinero con ella. Eso SÍ, con mucha "paciencia"... y que es algo FUNDAMENTAL al adentrarse en el mundo de los MPs.

Y ánimo...

# hablando_en_plata: Lo que comentas sería lo más "LÓGICO", pero ahora mismo esto no vale... ¿Por qué? Bueno, si es cierto lo que parecen "vaticinar" las Materias Primas, el Oro va a tener una fuerte consideración entre las "manos fuertes" por su carácter exclusivamente monetario y, en cambio, en la Plata debiera "pesar" más su índole industrial. Por tanto, de alguna manera ya estamos asistiendo a un fuerte "desacople" y que se está reflejando en el ratio al que te refieres.

A más "largo" plazo, esa infravaloración de la Plata en relación al Oro, debiera corregirse bastante y con el devenir de los años ir ajustándose cada vez más... A favor de la Plata está en que, en algún momento, puede llegar a ser escasa y entonces la oferta y demanda dictaminarán un precio que ahora podría parecernos "irreal"...

Mira, hablando_en_plata, ayer me dio por distraerme observando qué hacia el Dow Jones en la última hora de negociación: una caída de más o menos unos 500 puntos... Y hoy al abrir ya se los había "comido" al alza. ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, que hay una volatilidad extrema y que augura un futuro muy convulso... Además, me temo que no va a hacer falta que transcurra mucho tiempo para verlo y notar sus "EFECTOS"...

Y dejo esto... para más "inri".

- Franc Fallout: First Swiss Recession in Six Years - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2015 at 23:49 ----------

Hola, paketazo: Si me acabas de leer, ya comprobarás que estoy "expectante"... NO, en estos momentos no me preocupan esos traspasos y entradas efectuadas. Es más, al cierre de hoy ya van ganando y supongo que no tardaré en "refugiarlos" de nuevo en la RF a Corto Plazo.

SÍ, algo se está "cociendo"... Aparte de lo comentado respecto a la jornada de ayer, fijate también en la última hora de hoy en el Dow Jones...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: De momento, parece que la Plata aguanta y sube ligeramente. Curiosamente, lo ha hecho esta madrugada, y casi a la misma hora, siguiendo el comportamiento del Cobre y que ahora está subiendo algo más que la Plata. Realmente, todos los mercados tienen hoy en día el mismo vaivén que la ruleta de un Casino... como si "algunos" se divirtieran sabiendo que la tienen "trucada".

Y dejo esto...

- Bolsas: El volumen de negocio apunta a más caídas: se dispara los días bajistas. Noticias de Mercados

- El precio de la gasolina... ¿Por qué no baja?. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## racional (27 Ago 2015)

No parece que quiera subir, parece que el oro se va quedar décadas lateral.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Je,je,je... Vd. SÍ que es "lateral" y CANSINO...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante noticia la que os dejo y como se preguntan en el artículo... ¿Qué se considera hoy en día "medio plazo"?

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Unidentified Investors Lend Belgium €50 Million, for 100 Years, With Flexible Conditions, at 2.5% Interest

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2015)

*fernando* otro diente de sierra grandote, no falla, son muy previsibles cuando llegan a un techo de mercado.
Sacuden el árbol, acojonan, luego atraen con subidas "mágicas", tranquilizan con que no pasa nada, luego otra sacudida...distribución arriba...y en cualquier momento ya no hay vuelta atrás.

Este es el mercado alcista más largo que he vivido desde que me dedico a "perder el tiempo" en los mercados, y me recuerda al sector inmobiliario en España, que se burbujeó como nunca y todavía está sufriendo las consecuencias.

En la bolsa, las cosas ahora mismo están tan manipuladas y controladas por 4 megabancos, que como ya sabes, carece de sentido especular con lo que pasará, pero creo que no es descabellado pensar en que si quieren que haya una crisis lo dejarán caer, y si quieren que siga lateral o alcista lo harán de todos modos.

Pienso que la subida de tipos en USA, si se da, yo creo que sí, puede marcar un punto de inflexión pequeño, pero importante a largo plazo en muchos índices. Ayer os comentaba que el s&p debería subir un 5% entre esta semana y la que viene para no perder la alcista de largo plazo, y como hemos visto y no descartaba, lo han "clavado"

¿por qué pasa esto?, pues por que tienen pánico a lo que puede suceder si el castillo de naipes se viene abajo.

Estamos en deflación en medio mundo, el otro medio burbujeado, y el dinero fluyendo en un solo sentido (impresora/bolsa, bonos, derivados)...si el pánico se apodera del mercado y el gentío deshace posiciones en fondos a ritmo de locura por "lo que pueda pasar", os juro que no sé cuales serán las consecuencias, pues hay fondos que arrastran plusvalías en 5 años de un 500%, y no solo uno u dos...un buen montón de ellos.

La profundidad de mercado con tales plusvalías, puede hacer una brecha si se giran bruscamente los índices, que lo que vimos estos días a la baja, puede ser una broma.

Cuando hablo de profundidad de mercado, me refiero a oferta/demanda, si no hay profundidad, no se iguala y las ventas masivas, no tienen compradores, y esto hace caer a plomo el mercado. Auguro que veremos esto en cualquier momento, y lo que comentaste de esos 500 ptos del DOW, fue el sucedáneo en prácticas de lo que tiene de real el mercado ahora mismo.

la plata sufriendo para intentar recuperar el 14,50$ Oz, lo tiene difícil después del palo de ayer, pero no imposible, seguiremos viéndolo que hace.
Lo del petróleo, lo considero una sobre reacción alcista por la masiva y absurda sobreventa, que de seguir así un par de días se convertirá en sobre compra.

La volatilidad extrema anuncia techos y suelos de mercado...veremos si se cumple de nuevo.

Un saludo buena tarde y gracias por aportar.

*Edito para adjuntar el link de una interesante puja en ebay, a ver como termina y si hay sobre spot o no:*

2 x 1 kilo pamp suisse 999.9 gold bullion bar 2000 grams of pure gold | eBay


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Sacuden el árbol, acojonan, luego atraen con subidas "mágicas", tranquilizan con que no pasa nada, luego otra sacudida...distribución arriba...y en cualquier momento ya no hay vuelta atrás.
> 
> Este es el mercado alcista más largo que he vivido desde que me dedico a "perder el tiempo" en los mercados, y me recuerda al sector inmobiliario en España, que se burbujeó como nunca y todavía está sufriendo las consecuencias.



¿Qué quieres decir? ¿que el mercado del Oro también está burbujeado?

Una pregunta de novato, no sería más "productivo" para el "Sistema", hacer lo posible por bajar el precio del Oro y que los "ahorradores" retornaran a los bancos, mercados, etc, en busca de una mayor rentabilidad? Si el enemigo del "sistema" es el Oro, porqué manterlo arriba?


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir? ¿que el mercado del Oro también está burbujeado?
> 
> Una pregunta de novato, no sería más "productivo" para el "Sistema", hacer lo posible por bajar el precio del Oro y que los "ahorradores" retornaran a los bancos, mercados, etc, en busca de una mayor rentabilidad? Si el enemigo del "sistema" es el Oro, porqué manterlo arriba?



El oro no se burbujea, pues considero y no solo yo, si no muchas personas, que es el único bien que se puede considerar dinero, en todo caso, se puede burbujear el dinero FIAT referenciado en oro. El $, el €, y casi todas las monedas papel, por no decir todas en absoluto, están burbujeadas referenciadas en oro, pues como ves en un gráfico a muy largo plazo, cada vez hace falta más dinero papel, para comprar el mismo oro *(el oro es siempre el mismo, pero hace falta un carretillo de € hoy en día para comprar 10 Kg de oro por ejemplo)*

Al sistema, y ojo, hablo de mi opinión, se la pela el oro. Ya que lo que mueve el oro físico a nivel mundial comparado con sectores como los derivados, valores, petróleo, es irrisorio (por eso no se puede volver fácilmente a un patrón oro, pues *¿con que oro cubres todos esos apuntes contables multibillonarios?*)

¿Tu ves que a la gente de a pie, le preocupe el precio del oro, plata, platino, paladio, diamantes...?, no verdad, pues eso, que el oro es una especie de secreto, un tesoro olvidado de antaño, que no interesa desempolvar.

Un motivo para que el precio del oro baje, es que no acude dinero especulativo hacia él, fíjate como cuando el dinero especulativo va a un mercado, como sucedió con el oro/plata en los años, 2002-2012 el precio vuela...¿por qué?, pues por que es un mercado estrecho, hay poco oro disponible comparado con el dinero que puede entrar en ese mercado.

Ahora mismo vivimos la época dorada de las burbujas, pues hay tanto dinero en apuntes contables disponible, que es fácil inflar rápidamente un sector (bolsa, inmobiliario, bonos...), eso sí, tan rápido se infla como se cae...y a eso me refiero en mi anterior post, al sector bursátil (renta variable USA), que a mi modo de entender, está en modo burbuja, ya que es un mercado fácil de mover, con un rendimiento rápido, y muy líquido...ideal para meter y sacar dinero rápido...por eso cuando empiecen a sacarlo, que nadie se extrañe de lo que podemos ver.

Un saludo, y disculpa por no haber aclarado antes que hablaba de renta variable americana, no de oro.


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Tu ves que a la gente de a pie, le preocupe el precio del oro, plata, platino, paladio, diamantes...?, no verdad, pues eso, que el oro es una especie de secreto, un tesoro olvidado de antaño, que no interesa desempolvar.
> 
> Un motivo para que el precio del oro baje, es que no acude dinero especulativo hacia él, fíjate como cuando el dinero especulativo va a un mercado, como sucedió con el oro/plata en los años, 2002-2012 el precio vuela...¿por qué?, pues por que es un mercado estrecho, hay poco oro disponible comparado con el dinero que puede entrar en ese mercado.



Pues no, digamos que no es un tema de conversación actual, recuerdo hace años que hasta el más "despistado" hablaba de comprar oro y plata, y bueno, así les ha ido a algunos...

La pregunta del millón es si todavía hay dinero especulativo metido en el oro que hace que, salvo el pico del 2012, esté a precios de hace 5 años. Y es que la cuestión es que dos onzas compradas en 2007 dan un margen que no lo da para las compradas en 2010.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, mi "objetivo" ya está cumplido... Y me refiero a mis FI y PP y que hoy he dado orden de traspasar a la RF a Corto Plazo. En fin, he conseguido una rentabilidad en pocos días que ni en "sueños" se van a conseguir en los activos más conservadores. Además, ya te expliqué que suelo ser bastante sagaz en mis salidas y entradas, aparte de que busco pequeñas rentabilidades -no me complico la vida...- y de acuerdo a mi perfil conservador.

Mira, paketazo, estoy estudiando bastante a fondo lo ocurrido estos días, entre otras cosas -y eso es RELEVANTE...- porque he podido apreciar movimientos que NO se habían dado en este "formato" y que es NUEVO. Por ejemplo, lee este artículo que enlazo...

- The Stock Market Hasn't Had a Selloff Like This One in Over 75 Years - Bloomberg Business

Por cierto, ya que soy aficionado a las "pautas" y a la recopilación de hechos históricos, deciros que el 10 de Mayo de 1940, las fuerzas del III Reich invadieron Europa Occidental...

En fin, paketazo, suscribo buena parte de tu comentario y pienso que un día NO muy lejano en el tiempo veremos un auténtico TUSNAMI bursátil...

Antes de que se me pase: fijate hoy en las dos últimas horas de negociación en el Dow Jones. El que no sepa "leerlo", tendrá que pasarse de nuevo por la "escuela"...

Más tarde, intentaré colocar algunas de las informaciones que he estado leyendo mientras contemplaba el "tobogán" en que se ha convertido el Dow Jones...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2015 at 23:45 ----------

Ahí dejo esta "perla"... Que no estarán haciendo los Banksters entre "bambalinas"...

- Jesse's CafÃ© AmÃ©ricain: JPM Customer Delivers 500 Gold Contracts of Bullion, Goldman Takes Most For the House

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Ago 2015)

Why gold was the best buy in 2008-9 crash and will be this time too « ArabianMoney

Why Gold Was The Best Buy In 2008-2009 Crash And Will Be This Time Too


----------



## nekcab (28 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Antes de que se me pase: fijate hoy en las dos últimas horas de negociación en el Dow Jones. El que no sepa "leerlo", tendrá que pasarse de nuevo por la "escuela"..."



Maldita escuela...


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Ago 2015)

Silver And Miners

Lo que más me llama la atención es la gráfica de la plata, tendencia bajista situada en un área de $12-$11, aunque dice que posible, pero no probable, que acabase en un rango de $10-$8,50. A ver si va a tener razón Fernando cuando dice que la tendencia es bajista


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Mí "fuerte" no es el AT y eso lo dejo para "nuestro" experto en el tema, es decir paketazo. Yo suelo mirar los gráficos, pero me guío más por "pautas" o comportamientos seguidos en el pasado, aparte de la "intuición" que pueda haber desarrollado con los años...

La Plata es BAJISTA viendo de dónde viene... Quizás, si la actual situación económico-financiera mundial desemboca en algo parecido al peor momento de la Recesión de 2008, NO sería extraño ver los precios a los que cayó la Plata: $10,23 en Octubre de 2008... Y por aquel entonces venía de los máximos de Diciembre de 2007 y que se situaron en los $16,77.

La "figura" que vaya a desarrollar el Cobre puede darnos bastantes "pistas" al respecto, ya que en 2008 hizo suelo un par de meses más tarde y en aquella caída ambos metales tuvieron una fuerte correlación.

Vamos a ver, la Plata SIEMPRE se ha caracterizado por una fuerte volatilidad y ahora me parece que va a seguir siendo "fiel" a esta, digamos, "particularidad". No obstante, mientras no pierda los $13, pues tampoco pasa nada, aunque si lo hace ya veremos si no vemos los precios de 2008. Y tampoco sería tan "dramático": de aquel suelo salió DISPARADA hacia los máximos de Abril de 2011 y que estuvieron sobre los $51,67...

En fin, los precios que he dado son aproximados, ya que son "apuntes" que tengo y que no he verificado, pero vamos la posible desviación tendría que ser muy mínima.

# nebcak: Dependerá de la "escuela"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2015)

Those Wall Street commentators dancing on the grave of gold have perhaps got the wrong funeral here: ask not for whom the bell tolls, it tolls for thee…

joder , que apocalíptico les ha quedado ,,, muy interesante Fernando ,,, 

espectacular las conversaciones con Paketazo ,,, Arbeyna y Fernando ,,, un lujo poder leeros :baba::baba::baba:

es que a este nivel , un tonto como yo solo puede escuchar ,,,,:::´(


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, timi: Tú NO eres "tonto", sino no andarías por aquí... O como dijo Goethe: "Estar preocupado es ser inteligente, aunque de un modo pasivo. Sólo los tontos carecen de preocupaciones."

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Reafirmo mi apoyo a Varoufakis

- UNA PERIODISTA DESCUBRE ALGO MUY SOSPECHOSO SOBRE UN POSIBLE ATAQUE BIOLÃ“GICO EN EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y este es particularmente interesante...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-08-26/china-stunner-real-gdp-now-negative-11-evercore-isi-calculates

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: “MONTAÃ‘A RUSA” EN MERCADOS GLOBALES ¿FALTA LO PEOR?

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (28 Ago 2015)

¡Que listos!
Atribuyen 29 asaltos a los detenidos en Ibiza por los robos en Mallorca - Diario de Ibiza


Un saludo


----------



## plastic_age (28 Ago 2015)

Fernando:
_La Plata es BAJISTA viendo de dónde viene... Quizás, si la actual situación económico-financiera mundial desemboca en algo parecido al peor momento de la Recesión de 2008, NO sería extraño ver los precios a los que cayó la Plata: $10,23 en Octubre de 2008... Y por aquel entonces venía de los máximos de Diciembre de 2007 y que se situaron en los $16,77._
¿Pero no es la plata el único MP que tiene multitud de aplicaciones industriales? ¿o estoy equivocado?
Lo digo porque si además de ser humilde reserva de valor, sirves para un montón de cosas, desde pilas botón a empastes dentales, y finita como todo, ¿no debería subir ya como un cohete?
Ahí tengo una pedazo moneda de 10 onzas de plata, y a veces la miro y pienso: Jo, que bajo hemos caído los dos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Precisamente, esas aplicaciones industriales de la Plata hacen que ésta vaya muy vinculada al ciclo económico y ahora parece que "pintan bastos"... vamos, si dejamos de lado el "maquillaje contable" de los datos macro que vamos conociendo.

Mira, esa hipotética caída de la Plata a niveles del 2008 NO sería nada "ilógica", puesto que se puede comprobar lo sucedido en anteriores Recesiones... Tampoco tiene porqué suceder, ya que los tiempos van cambiando y los costes de producción también "marcan", aparte de que cada vez hay menos por extraer y hay que perforar más profundamente.

Bueno, ahora la Plata está inmersa en una tendencia claramente BAJISTA, pero algún día eso cambiará seguro... Ya ha pasado en multitud de ocasiones, pero claro NO te puedo decir cuándo va a suceder y podrían pasar años hasta que se hiciera realidad.

Tampoco esa moneda de 10 Onzas te sacaría de "apuros" si se revalorizará en gran medida y otra cosa sería la posesión de unos cuantos "kilos"... Aunque dependiendo de tu edad (si eres joven) es muy posible que ese "monedón" acabe dándote alegrías. Mientras mejor no mirarla si te produce "desazón", máxime si lo "peor" aún no lo hemos visto.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (28 Ago 2015)

_Tampoco esa moneda de 10 Onzas te sacaría de "apuros" si se revalorizará en gran medida y otra cosa sería la posesión de unos cuantos "kilos"... Aunque dependiendo de tu edad (si eres joven) es muy posible que ese "monedón" acabe dándote alegrías. Mientras mejor no mirarla si te produce "desazón", máxime si lo "peor" aún no lo hemos visto.
_
Eso es lo malo, que no soy joven
Esa moneda de 10 onzas costó algo más de 300 €, y una igual de peso vale ahora 
174,98 €, hay que ser un veinteañero para invertir en plata, pero eso no lo dijeron en 2011.
De momento, está conmigo y ya se verá, las cosas pueden dar muchas vueltas.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2015 at 23:31 ----------

_máxime si lo "peor" aún no lo hemos visto.
_
Fernando, no me acojones, ¿a qué te refieres?


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Ahí tengo una pedazo moneda de 10 onzas de plata, y a veces la miro y pienso: Jo, que bajo hemos caído los dos.



Espera, has dicho moneda, no lingote, qué moneda es? hay monedas de 10 onzas, que no las consigues a precio plata, ni llorando al comerciante.

Gold: Bullish In Real Terms


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> _Tampoco esa moneda de 10 Onzas te sacaría de "apuros" si se revalorizará en gran medida y otra cosa sería la posesión de unos cuantos "kilos"... Aunque dependiendo de tu edad (si eres joven) es muy posible que ese "monedón" acabe dándote alegrías. Mientras mejor no mirarla si te produce "desazón", máxime si lo "peor" aún no lo hemos visto.
> _
> Eso es lo malo, que no soy joven
> Esa moneda de 10 onzas costó algo más de 300 €, y una igual de peso vale ahora
> ...



Hola, Buenos Días:

# plastic_age: Creo que la "sobre reacción" en los MPs que se vio en los todavía recientes años de "esplendor" estaba totalmente justificada. Recuerdo que habían muchos temores respecto al sostenimiento del Sistema financiero mundial e incluso en Europa se barajaba la ruptura en la moneda "única", por tanto los MPs actuaron de "refugio". Y, en España, posiblemente fue el lugar donde menos dinero fue a ellos, ya que aquí tenemos los conocimientos culturales y financieros que todos sabemos...

Para abundar en lo que te comento, recuerdo que a finales del 2012, en Tokio, no había forma posible de encontrar monedas y lingotes de Plata... De forma casi "milagrosa" se obtenía algún lingote a partir de 1 Kg y sino lo más asequible era el "industrial", que creo andaba por los 20 Kgs.

Que en aquel entonces, se pudo pagar un "sobre precio" es posible, pero si eso fue así se debió a la misma ley de la oferta y de la demanda que impera en los mercados... Algo fuertemente demandado hace subir los precios y también bajan cuando la oferta es mucho mayor.

Para mí lo "peor" es un recrudecimiento de la actual Crisis y que NO nos ha abandonado desde el 2008. En ese escenario la Plata, en primera instancia, debería hacerlo bastante mal, pero para revertirse en muy corto plazo, ya que podría hacer valer más su teórico valor "monetario" respecto al "industrial". En fin, no deja de ser una hipótesis y en la que habría que avanzar si se cumplen los peores augurios.

Y dejo esto...

- Paro: Las mandangas que esconde Montoro . Blogs de Mientras Tanto

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## plastic_age (29 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Espera, has dicho moneda, no lingote, qué moneda es? hay monedas de 10 onzas, que no las consigues a precio plata, ni llorando al comerciante.
> 
> Gold: Bullish In Real Terms



Pues creo que es una moneda china, sobre el horóscopo de allí, me parece, sólo recuerdo que aparece un dragón sobre la moneda, es una preciosidad, y como digo de 10 onzas, ahora hay monedas de 10 onzas en algún sitio que conozco, si te interesa te lo digo por MP.
Ojo, he dicho 10 onzas de plata, no de oro.
Hay incluso monedas de un kilo, sí monedas, nada de lingotes, y son bellísimas además de contener un kilo de plata, su precio es 535,30 €, puede subir o bajar, ya sabes, ese es el precio con el que cerró ayer.

Si puedo ya le haré una foto y la subiré.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Por los datos que das podría ser ésta:

- YouTube

Esta moneda la tengo en varios formatos y la más "lujosa" es de una edición especial de 1 Kg, con unos diamantes en los ojos y parcialmente coloreada. En fin, más una "joya" que una moneda...

Este tipo de monedas, plastic_age, poco tienen que ver con la cotización de la Plata y se rigen por otros "parámetros"... Ahora bien, pertenecen a un mercado muy estrecho y, en ocasiones, son difíciles de "colocar", máxime si escasea la "liquidez"... En cualquier caso, es difícil que vayas a perder dinero en esa moneda en concreto, pero claro tendrás que armarte de "paciencia". Es lo malo de comprar en los "picos" y más si es Premium de estas características.

Bueno, esperaremos a ver qué te comenta el amigo Arbeyna.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ago 2015)

Veo que estos días andáis dándole vueltas en este foro y en el de la plata a las opciones de entrar en ella, dados los precios atractivos comparándolos con estos años recientes.

Ya en su día comenté con *Fernando*, que de plata sabe más que yo, que es siempre una opción más arriesgada o valiente, depende de como se mire, que la de invertir en oro.

Mi posición al respecto, siempre ha sido tener oro como reserva de valor por 2 motivos simples para un indocto en la materia como admito ser.

1- El precio de venta está muy próximo al del spot en cualquier tienda especializada.
2- No tiene impuestos.

Solo por esos dos motivos, y si la plata los cumpliera, no dudaría en acumular plata como si fuera oro. Pero antes de lanzarme, miré las opciones de vender lo que compraba, y vi, que era más sencillo (o eso me pareció), vender un soberano a buen precio, que 10 Maples por ejemplo...y hablo de un mercado lateral, ni siquiera hablo de un mercado bajista como el que vivimos.

Ahora bien, matizo al respecto, para un "medio erudito" en materia numismática, la cosa es muy diferente (yo para mi desgracia, no lo soy), es evidente que quién compró el calendario lunar 1, o pandas, etc.,... en su día, hoy, en día a pesar de la debacle de la plata, es posible que gane un buen pastón. Lo malo de esto, es que quién compra una moneda de este tipo (numismática de colección), no suele comprar 100, que sí se suele hacer con maples, o filarmónicas, eagles...que se venden a más bajo precio respecto al spot.

¿seguirá sucediendo eso?...pues no tengo ni idea, todo irá referenciado en el volumen de las tiradas supongo.

Por eso a quién empiece y sea pez en el tema, y quiera comprar metal de inversión, pues creo que le irá mejor con el oro.

Para quién ya sepa de que va el tema, pues plata sin lugar a dudas, yo por ejemplo llevo un par de meses "estudiando" el tema de la plata numismática moderna (últimos 20 años) para averiguar lo que puede pasar en un futuro.

Pero cada día creo que se sacan más y más cosas en plata, para armarnos más lío, y dificultarnos la elección a los "lerdos" como yo.

Veo monedas preciosas de 1oz de plata, a 80€ del año en curso (500 la tirada...si me pongo las compro todas)...otras a 50, otras a 40...¿Cuál es la buena cara una revalorización futura?...eso supongo que todos lo intuimos mirando al pasado, pero realmente nadie sabe lo que sucederá mañana.

La respuesta para equivocarse lo menos posible, supongo que será diversificar, oro, oro Premium, plata y plata Premium...ya no digo nada de numismática antigua...eso es como dos licenciaturas, y aún así...a mi me colarían chapas de mirinda como monedas romanas.

Sea como sea, muchas de las conclusiones que voy sacando son en parte gracias a poder leeros, así que no dejéis de aportar lo que consideréis relevante.

Buenas tardes, y buen sábado.


----------



## timi (29 Ago 2015)

completamente de acuerdo Paquetazo , yo empecé con oro , he llegado a la cantidad que quería + o - y me ha picado el tema de la numismática , pero en modo aprendiz total. ( gracias por tu ayuda Fernando  )
mis primeras monedas de plata fueron duros de plata , siempre comprados a precio spot , si tienen algún plus ya se vera en el futuro
después compre bullion ,, arcas , ase básicamente
y estoy empezando con algo de Premium , pero con precios controlados , nada de monedas de mas de 25 euros.
ni loco compro una moneda de 50 , 70 , 80 euros de una onza ,,, me la meten seguro.
de mientras me formo en la numismática , eso puede llevar años ,,, o décadas , me entretengo con monedas de precios controlados , que se puede perder algo pero que con paciencia lo peor que puede pasar es que mantenga el capital aportado , que es mi máxima aspiración

saludos

---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 15:50 ----------

error mío , mi primera moneda fue medio dólar americano de plata de Kennedy , me costo 7,5 euros y la compra fue totalmente simbólica por lo que represento el personaje .


----------



## frisch (29 Ago 2015)

Es oficial China ha comenzado a vender obligaciones americanas.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...begun-liquidating-treasuries-warns-washington

https://lilianeheldkhawam.wordpress...tions-americaines-zero-hedge-du-27-aout-2015/


----------



## plastic_age (29 Ago 2015)

_Hola, plastic_age: Por los datos que das podría ser ésta:
_
Fernando, clavado que es ésta, no me acordaba que era australiana y por tanto tiene a la reina de Gran Bretaña. Hasta el plástico es igual, no me acuerdo si venía con él.
Muy alentadores tus consejos, gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Tú eres un tío bastante "apañado" en el tema de la Inversión y, a poco que "profundices", ya lo verás más claro... Es una simple cuestión de dedicar tiempo a estudiar el "producto" y sus distintas variantes.

Quiero "matizar" una cosa, porque hay comentarios -NO lo digo por ti, paketazo...- que revelan que hace poco tiempo que han "descubierto" la Plata, y es que algunos llevamos en este MP pagando "otro" IVA muy inferior al actual e incluso, en tiempos más lejanos, sin él...

Efectivamente, ahora están saliendo muchas monedas de Plata, con poca tirada (el "gancho"...) y a precios elevados. La mayoría de ellas NO valen un "puto duro" y sólo sirven para aquellos coleccionistas que gusten de algunas monedas en particular. Sin citarla, haces una referencia al "Jesús de Nazareth" y ésa la compré, a pesar de mis "reticencias"... Me explico: la moneda es PRECIOSA y está muy bien trabajada (gana mucho en mano...), aparte del acabado Antique finish y la tirada le da también un excelente "colchón" a largo plazo, perooooo NO me gustaron la cantidad de errores históricos en los que incurre la moneda y ya lo que "descojona" es que está emitida por un país de confesión musulmana... porque eso es Burkina Faso. Ese "detalle" ya explica el "mercantilismo" que invade este "mundillo". Mi "recomendación": se puede comprar a largo plazo... y será difícil que no se revalorice.

¿Oro vs Plata? Por "estética" la Plata sin lugar a dudas... ¿Cómo seguro? El Oro SIEMPRE será más fácil de convertir y de hecho es "dinero" casi "instantáneo"... ¿Inversión? A largo plazo, la Plata parece estar mejor situada y de hecho SIEMPRE ha dado mejores retornos cuando se ha acertado en el "timing"...

En el Premium hay que saber seleccionar y también "arriesgar"... Lo que no quita para que unas veces acertemos y otras nos equivoquemos. Desde luego, en el Premium excesivamente "barato" no esperemos grandes cosas.

Y luego ya tenemos la moneda histórica y ese es ya un terreno para "entendidos", pero donde se ponga un Columnario que se quite cualquier moneda Premium... Aparte de que estamos hablando de un VALOR "sólido", aunque no es menos cierto que estamos tratando de un mercado muy estrecho y eso conlleva sus "inconvenientes". Más en tiempos de Crisis económicas...

# plastic_age: Esa moneda, cuando la Plata vuelva a los precios a los que la adquiristes, te debería dar excelentes plusvalías. Eso SÍ, vendiéndola en subastas extranjeras -por ejemplo, en e-Bay...-. Piensa que el Dragón en la cultura china significa Buena Fortuna y los chinos se proclaman a sí mismos "descendientes del Dragón". Detalles como éste es en lo que debéis fijaros en la adquisición de monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> _Hola, plastic_age: Por los datos que das podría ser ésta:
> _
> Fernando, clavado que es ésta, no me acordaba que era australiana y por tanto tiene a la reina de Gran Bretaña. Hasta el plástico es igual, no me acuerdo si venía con él.
> Muy alentadores tus consejos, gracias.



Hombre... no es lo mismo tener una moneda de 10Oz Armenia que 10Oz Serie Lunar II (Calendario Chino) y la del Dragón, con lo que le gustan a los Chinos los Dragones...

A ver, cara respecto al precio en que está pagada hoy la plata, es. Pero que tiene salida dentro del mercado numismático, seguro, y no tendrías que esperar a que la plata subiera a 25 euros onza. Yo la más barata que he encontrado está a 230 euros, y es de hace nada, tres años, dale margen...

También te digo una cosa, esa moneda salió en el momento en que la plata estaba alta, que no es como aquél que estando la onza a 30 euros se hinchó a comprar Maples del 2005, una cosa es que los mayoristas alemanes trabajen con unos márgenes y puedan “aceptar” alguna pérdida en compensación a otras ganancias, pero dudo mucho que compradores particulares la obtuvieran mucho más barata que la tuya, habiendo tenido mínimo y máximo de 21 y 26 euros onza en 2012. Yo ni me preocuparía, de verdad.




paketazo dijo:


> Veo que estos días andáis dándole vueltas en este foro y en el de la plata a las opciones de entrar en ella, dados los precios atractivos comparándolos con estos años recientes.
> 
> Ya en su día comenté con *Fernando*, que de plata sabe más que yo, que es siempre una opción más arriesgada o valiente, depende de como se mire, que la de invertir en oro.
> 
> ...



Pues mira, la semana pasada un compañero del despacho me preguntó que si decidiese meter todos los años 1000 euros en metal, qué le aconsejaría, si una onza o dos monedas de kilo (estando los precios +- como están ahora)

Le dije que el oro siempre lo había visto como un seguro, mientras que la plata era mucho más inestable, lo mismo cuando quisiera venderla obtenía buenos rendimientos, o lo mismo le tocaba esperar, que de momento al comprar plata ya estaba perdiendo rendimiento futuro por el tema del IVA, mientras que el oro no tenía ese problema.

Y me respondió que sí, pero que mientras el oro es más “conservador” las posibilidades de ganancia con la plata (riesgo) son mucho mayores, y que ya paga iva cuando se toma una caña y no por eso va a dejar de tomársela J

Luego me preguntó que porqué tenía la seguridad de que el oro no fuera a bajar a 700 euros onza , y no supe qué responder... y la verdad es que si todos estamos más o menos de acuerdo que la plata tiene posibilidades de bajar aún más, porqué no el oro? En fin...




paketazo dijo:


> Ahora bien, matizo al respecto, para un "medio erudito" en materia numismática, la cosa es muy diferente (yo para mi desgracia, no lo soy), es evidente que quién compró el calendario lunar 1, o pandas, etc.,... en su día, hoy, en día a pesar de la debacle de la plata, es posible que gane un buen pastón. Lo malo de esto, es que quién compra una moneda de este tipo (numismática de colección), no suele comprar 100, que sí se suele hacer con maples, o filarmónicas, eagles...que se venden a más bajo precio respecto al spot.
> 
> ¿seguirá sucediendo eso?...pues no tengo ni idea, todo irá referenciado en el volumen de las tiradas supongo.



Yo no conozco a nadie con más de 50 Pandas, y guardando desde hace 9 años, nada desde el principio. Lo “normal” es lo que comentas, que la gente guarde tubos de bullion, y cuando están altos, a la fundición. 

Respecto a las tiradas de 500 monedas, ediciones limitadas, objetos dignos de Galeria del Coleccionismo, huyo como de la peste. Si hubiera una tirada limitadísima y deseada por los coleccionistas, no llegarian a nuestras manos, así de simple. Pero es que esto no es nuevo, qué pasaba con las series “prueba” de Franco? Pues que no salían de la Casa de la Moneda, se las repartían entre cuatro colegas de la época y así tienen los precios que tienen. Y monedas muy corrientes, sin meteoritos, gemas, arena de la fosa mariana o hueso de tigre dientes de sable, nada, cuni y al.

Además, quién garantiza que esos objetos pueden ser demandados el día de mañana? Hay tantos que habría que confeccionar un catálogo, y mira la cantidad de monedas que pone “Conde” todos, todos los días sube mínimo una. Eso es una forma que tienen las cecas de desplumar al coleccionista. Que te gusten las monedas y las compres, me parece correcto, pero inversión? Hasta que no vea cómo de rentables son, no me lo creo.

Es igual que las monedas que saca la Ceca X, a ti te meten un buen palo al bolsillo por la moneda o monedas, ellos trabajan con los mayoristas de la siguiente forma: Si me compras tantas colecciones de plata y oro, te doy a facial la serie de euro y la de dos euros conmemorativa. El comerciante las compra, y su negocio está en las monedas circulantes, 3,88 y 2 euros de facial respectivamente que vende muy, muy fácilmente a 9 y 2,45 al mayor (imagina volumen de compra) con los beneficios que obtiene puede permitirse poner bajo pvp oficial las monedas de plata y oro en el mercado, por ejemplo Ebay.de. y mientras tú pagando la “inversión”.... pero luego hay más, cuando ya ha pasado la novedad y van a cerrar el año... las monedas se venden por encima de plata en lotes, sin cajas ni certificados, a mayoristas, por eso habréis visto anuncios en el abay alemán de “moneda española tal valor, sin caja, ni certificado, solo cápsula” y mientras tú pagando tu “inversión”.... 

Por otro lado está la “salida” de una onza de 200 euros, yo no la compro, vamos, con 200 euros ya puedes comprar una pieza de numismática que empiece a estar “graciosa”, me refiero a conservación, metal, etc, pero pagar 200 euros por un Panda de hace 12 años? Anda.... todo tiene un techo, y si alguien puede pensar que esa moneda dentro de 20 años puede llegar a “valer” 1000 euros, quizá no está en el camino correcto. Todos los días se venden y compran colecciones, no estamos hablando de piezas raras, son comunes.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2015 at 23:03 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y luego ya tenemos la moneda histórica y ese es ya un terreno para "entendidos", pero donde se ponga un Columnario que se quite cualquier moneda Premium... Aparte de que estamos hablando de un VALOR "sólido", aunque no es menos cierto que estamos tratando de un mercado muy estrecho y eso conlleva sus "inconvenientes". Más en tiempos de Crisis económicas...



Tú lo has dicho, si quieres un 8R Fern VII ceca Cataluña, prepara de 800 a 1200 según de conservada esté la pieza, y da igual que sea 2007, 2009 o 2015, hay piezas que van por otro lado, ni subidas de plata, ni crisis nada.

Se dice que en momentos de crisis se pueden hacer buenos negocios, pero también es cierto que nadie regala nada, yo he podido comprar alguna pieza relativamente buena estos años, pero no han sido chollos, simplemente antes estaban infladas.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: ¡Hombre! tanto paketazo como yo, hemos tratado muchas veces sobre la tendencia bajista actual que tiene el Oro. Es más, paketazo, suele hacernos regularmente unos extensos AT sobre la situación en la que se encuentra el Oro. Ahora estamos un poco "neutrales", yo al menos, ya que se precisa más "clarificación" en los mercados, pero está claro que la reacción a las recientes caídas bursátiles NO ha sido la esperada y deseada...

¿Que el Oro baje a $700? OJALÁ... pero NO lo veo y si se diera, pues no sé en qué espiral deflacionaria estaría el mundo y, seguramente, a pesar de "ese" precio, tendría un fuerte retorno en poder adquisitivo.

En función de las "pautas" que manejo, lo más "normal" es que se vieran precios en torno a los $1000 y por poder, podría bajar hasta los mínimos de 2008 (dos mil ocho): $805,29... ¡Ojo! porque cuando retraigo precios en el tiempo los ajusto a la inflación.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Ago 2015)

Hola a todos,

Arbeyna , Fernando,

Creo que a los que estamos pez en tema coleccionismo-acaparamiento de metales, nos encantarían unos post vuestros sobre como vender y en donde en caso de que llegara ese dia. (aunque cada vez tengo mas claro que si puedo no voy a vender nunca...ya me esta dominando el sentimiento de posesion de la "reliquia" cada vez que la veo, y de los maravillosos y variados diseños de la plata).

El tema seria que dierais unos consejos sobre donde vender (joyerias, tiendas de "compro oro", foros, reuniones d coleccionistas) y sobre todo COMO vender...(tomando precio del dia que vendes mas un plus? , etc etc etc)

Gracias de antemano,..menudo puto master nos estamos haciendo algunos aqui sobre metales, numismatica y economia en general (con los analisis de Paketazo y demas colaboradores)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# astur_burbuja: Espero que Arbeyna te dé respuestas a lo que planteas, sino ya te daría mí opinión. Ahora mismo ando justo de tiempo y aún tengo que hacer un post en el hilo "Evolución de la Plata I".

Y os dejo lo siguiente...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CHINA “CONTRAATACA”, LIQUIDA EN MASA BONOS DEL TESORO DE EEUU

- Rebelion. El fin del sue

- El despropósito del impuesto de sucesiones: distorsionador, injusto e incapaz de recaudar. Noticias de Economía

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ago 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Arbeyna , Fernando,
> 
> ...



Para vender diferenciaría entre pieza con interés numismático de pieza sin él.

Lo primero que haría sería asomarme al marcado numismático, siempre se va a pagar por encima del metal, siempre. Lugares, pues depende un poco de la pieza, tienes desde casas de subastas profesionales, convenciones numismáticas, o foros especializados de nusmismática. Si se decide acudir a la tienda de numismática tradicional o al puesto de mercadillo de toda la vida, vete con la idea bien clara de qué es lo que tienes y qué es lo que vale, por regla general, la honestidad no entra en su vocabulario, y quien tenga alguna duda que se pasee un Domingo por la Plaza MAyor o la Plaza Real... eso sí, cuando ya "haces migas" con alguno, suelen abrir la mano, pero de buenas a primeras, únicamente van a intentar maximizar su beneficio, y eso pasa por minimizar el tuyo.

En caso de que la pieza no tuviera interés numismático, viendo la cotización del metal y sabiendo que el que la compra va a tener que obtener un márgen, acabaría dando vueltas por joyerias, casas de empeño, y mercadillos, el tema de los mercadillos es que si no te importa vender por debajo, quizá por debajo del precio de joyerias, es que en muchas ocasiones no se requiere documentación adicional, no se si me explico, dame y toma, adiós.


----------



## fff (30 Ago 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> El tema seria que dierais unos consejos sobre donde vender (joyerias, tiendas de "compro oro", foros, reuniones d coleccionistas) y sobre todo COMO vender...(tomando precio del dia que vendes mas un plus? , etc etc etc)



Hola,
Vender en un compro oro es ir a peso, y en la plaza mayor... pues bueno...
En una numismatica, si no tienes mala suerte, te deberian tratar medianamente bien (*).
La cuestion es que mucha gente cree que tiene un tesoro con una moneda que compró hace ... X
Para saber cuanto vale hay 2 factores importantes, y no son sencillos.
El primero es el precio de mercado -que cambian con el tiempo-, y este tiene un amplio margen. NO es qeu te esten timando, pero el que te compra una pieza espera poder venderla y tiene que tener su beneficio. Solo cuando sea positivo para ambos hay que hacer la transaccion.
El segundo es la conservación y estado de la moneda. Hay mucha gente que no sabe diferenciar un MBC de un MBC+ o un EBC-, y eso es mucha pasta. Y mucha más cuando la moneda es EBC+. Aqui no estoy hablando de nuestras onzas de plata que normalmente se encuentran sin circular, pero en cualquier moneda historica el estado de conservacion es muy importante.
La otra opcion para 'perder' menos margen es la venta a particular, PERO, *yo no aconsejaria a nadie novato que comprara a un particular que NO ENTIENDA de monedas*. *El profesional o usuario avanzado saben de monedas y te pueden autentificar una pieza, el usuario corriente no.*
Y creeme se necesita mucho tiempo y pasion para pasar de un usuario corriente a avanzado.

(*) si no te acabas de fiar, haz ingenieria inversa y mira por cuanto te venden una pieza como la tuya. Si esta en misma conservacion, descontando su margen, ese deberia ser el precio de compra


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ago 2015)

fff dijo:


> Hola,
> Vender en un compro oro es ir a peso, y en la plaza mayor... pues bueno...
> En una numismatica, si no tienes mala suerte, te deberian tratar medianamente bien (*).
> La cuestion es que mucha gente cree que tiene un tesoro con una moneda que compró hace ... X



Vender oro o plata en un compro oro es ir al peso, sí, pero eso no quiere decir que el precio gramo sea el más interesante para el vendedor, en la mayoría de las veces, la quita es muy significativa, ya no hablamos de un ligero margen de beneficio, sino de un engaño, por no tipificarlo con otras palabras, echad un vistazo:


El 90% de los establecimientos de compro-oro de Madrid no informan del precio por gramo - 20minutos.es

Comprar oro: cómo, dónde y por cuánto


Respecto a la Plz. Mayor, podría contar historias sobre numismática Cartago, Sanza o Arias que dirian mucho, pero eso es para abrir otro hilo. Hace no muchos meses me enviaron de una ciudad de España que no tiene mucho mercado numismatico unas monedas para darles salida por aquí, bueno... mejor lo dejo porque me caliento.

Si acudes a una numismática, las frases típicas son"Esto no sale", "de esto tengo mucho", "esto ya no vale como antes","ahora se busca otra cosa", vete vendiendo onzas de oro a 600 euros y verás como no tienes problemas, el margen con el que trabajan esos señores no es precisamente bajo, id a una convención, mirad precios, mirad quién compra, qué y luego pasais por la Plaza y veis los precios de venta al público. De igual forma, id a una subasta, aputad los precios de remate, pasaros por la Plaza y buscad la pieza.

Otra mención en especial son las "garantías" que da un vendedor de la Plaza, en la mayoría de los casos se trata de revendedores, olvida de facturas y mucho menos de certificados de autenticidad. Joder, yo he visto "clones" griegas y romanas en la mesa de uno de ellos!. Hay piezas que mejor en subastas (no ebay) al menos tienes tu factura y garantía de ser auténtica.

Lógicamente hablamos de moneda histórica, no plata "inversión".

De todas formas siempre digo lo mismo, lo mejor es que cada uno saque sus impresiones, un día coged una de las mejores piezas de vuestra colección y paseadla, decis que es de una herencia y que no tenéis ni idea, que os asesore de cuanto vale, que sabes que vale algo porque estaba muy bien guardada, pero tampoco eres experto, veréis las sorpresas, que seguro que alguno es honesto, pero... bueno, ya me entendéis.

La moneda española en subastas o a comerciantes que ya conozcas hace mucho tiempo, para el resto de escenarios, mejor ir al casino y jugarse ese dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, para aquellos que sean más neófitos, aquí tenéis distintas opiniones de "metaleros" con experiencia y podéis elegir entre los diferentes consejos que se proporcionan. Esto es como en todo y cada uno habla en función de su experiencia personal, que tampoco tiene porque haber sido idéntica a otros y ya se me "entiende"...

La principal conclusión que podéis sacar es que para moneda histórica o relevante, hay que acudir a sitios "confiables" y eso implica pagar un ligero "plus" a costa de ganar en "seguridad"... Eso es así, tanto si gusta como si no, y otra cosa es cuando ya se es "zorro viejo", pero para llegar ahí tienen que pasar muchos años.

Y os dejo un interesante artículo "metalero"...

- Market Report: Silver Sold, Then Squeezed

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Ago 2015)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un extraordinario artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - ¡Cómo nos toman el pelo!

Por cierto, llevamos mucho tiempo en este hilo con los mismos planteamientos que Juan Laborda y avisando de que la proclamada "bonanza" en España es MENTIRA o lo que es lo mismo, una FALSEDAD, sustentada por Alemania/Bruselas, en aras de que salgan elegidos los de SIEMPRE en las próximas elecciones legislativas...

Seguimos recomendando tomar medidas "preventivas" ante tiempos convulsos que están por llegar... Parece mentira que algunos lo veamos tan CLARO y mientras otros mirando para Cuenca...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Ago 2015)

buen articulo Fernando , y muy acertado recordar que la gente se prepare para lo que viene
tal como dice el articulo , la aversión al riesgo llegara , no se pone en duda , es cuestión de tiempo , y si reaccionamos cuando lo digan en la tele será demasiado tarde

saludos


----------



## marquen2303 (30 Ago 2015)

Seguramente que muchos ya han visto los videos del crack del 29 pero para el que no aquí los puede encontrar: 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/684924-os-exijo-que-veais-este-video.html


----------



## Leunam (30 Ago 2015)

Buenas, ¿conocéis algún sitio donde informarse sobre la situación real y actual de la gente y pymes en Grecia y Chipre? 

Saludos 
Manu


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ago 2015)

Hola, Leunam: No es exactamente lo que solicitas, pero te enlazo algo que te puede servir como punto de partida...

- Directory of Organizations and Companies (Greek Cypriot)

- Portal europeo para las PyMES - Comisión Europea

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2015)

Para los que estáis puestos en temas de Bolsa y demás, ¿Cómo puede afectar a los metales ese posible crack? Ya se que es jugar a adivinar, pero bueno... hagan juego


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: De momento, se ha visto una simple corrección... Más adelante, y según vaya avanzando este Septiembre recién comenzado, ya veremos... Sigo creyendo que la corrección puede aumentar, a pesar de que en los últimos días "parece" que está remontando.

Lo que se dice Crack lo espero para más adelante, al menos NO en este año, y por Crack debemos entender lo que es y no simples correcciones, por muy "violentas" que éstas puedan llegar a ser.

Respecto a lo que comentas, pues lo lógico y NORMAL es que el Oro se beneficiará en su calidad de activo "refugio" y creo que será así, porque un Crack es bastante factible que se produzca dentro de un período que va del 2016 al 2018, aunque esa es una simple "especulación" personal. Mientras, me imagino que se irán viendo oscilaciones muy fuertes, ya que los mercados están muy hinchados y no se sostienen por fundamentales...

Sin embargo, en la Plata NO soy tan "optimista" y es que el ratio Oro vs Plata está indicando que se podría producir un fuerte "desacople", al menos si se cumplen los peores augurios sobre la Economía mundial. Además, debemos considerar que la Plata está muy correlacionada con el Cobre y, en general, con los mercados de Materias Primas.

Ahora bien, en un momento dado, es decir cuando hiciera "suelo", lo más NORMAL es que saliera "disparada" hacia arriba y es lo que ha hecho SIEMPRE en situaciones críticas. También aclarar que se podrían ver precios bastante bajos en la Plata, pero desde luego no los veríamos reflejados en el "fisico" a la hora de adquirirlo. Luego, tenemos el tema del par EUR/USD y yo soy de la opinión de que el Índice del Dólar acabará imponiéndose al EUR y a casi todas las demás divisas.

En fin, esa es mi opinión actual y que es susceptible de modificarse en función de los cambios que se pudieran producir...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahora bien, en un momento dado, es decir cuando hiciera "suelo", lo más NORMAL es que saliera "disparada" hacia arriba y es lo que ha hecho SIEMPRE en situaciones críticas. También aclarar que se podrían ver precios bastante bajos en la Plata, pero desde luego no los veríamos reflejados en el "fisico" a la hora de adquirirlo. Luego, tenemos el tema del par EUR/USD y yo soy de la opinión de que el Índice del Dólar acabará imponiéndose al EUR y a casi todas las demás divisas.



Pues mira, un dato que siempre hemos intentado averiguar es el coste de fabricación y distribución de una moneda en particular, siempre hablo de moneda de colección, no de moneda circulante.

Entiendo que conociendo esos costes, y el precio de la materia, podríamos tener una idea del mínimo, es decir, qué vale un Maple puesto en tubo, encajado, paletizado y custodiado en almacén hasta la retirada. De ahí ya los margenes de comerciantes.

Ahora nos servimos de la cotización de la plata para hacernos una idea, pero como bien dices, si la plata bajase hasta mínimos, este desplome no se vería reflejado en la física. Otra cosa que me viene a la cabeza, es si este hecho pudiera producir una huida masiva de la plata física al papel esperando obtener mayores rendimientos en caso de subida.


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas, ¿conocéis algún sitio donde informarse sobre la situación real y actual de la gente y pymes en Grecia y Chipre?
> 
> Saludos
> Manu



No existe ningún sitio que hable de la situación en Grecia y en Chipre (a la vez), de sus gentes, de su realidad y, además, de las pymes de ambos países :o

Si concretas un poco más tu pregunta, ayudaría para poder contestarte.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Recesión en Brasil. ¿Peligro para España?. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (31 Ago 2015)

frisch dijo:


> No existe ningún sitio que hable de la situación en Grecia y en Chipre (a la vez), de sus gentes, de su realidad y, además, de las pymes de ambos países :o
> 
> Si concretas un poco más tu pregunta, ayudaría para poder contestarte.
> 
> Un saludo.



Me expliqué mal, busco información sobre esos temas, pero no necesito todo a la vez claro. 

Busco saber la situación real de la gente en esas situaciones. 

Saludos y gracias 
Maní


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Para los que estáis puestos en temas de Bolsa y demás, ¿Cómo puede afectar a los metales ese posible crack? Ya se que es jugar a adivinar, pero bueno... hagan juego



Cuando se habla de crack la gente piensa en bajadas bruscas y exageradas en sectores como la bolsa sobre todo.

Pero hay que diferenciar que tipo de crack es del que hablamos.

Por ejemplo Venezuela vive un crack económico de base, su PIB basado en la balanza de pagos vía exportación de materias primas se ha ido al "carajo", esto provoca una perdida de valor de su moneda, al tiempo que las instituciones no pueden hacer frente a obligaciones básicas...para mi este es el tipo de crack que arrasa una nación en poco tiempo.

Luego hay crack sectoriales, como el del sector inmobiliario español, un crack de liquidez estatal como pasó el Chipre, Argentina...este tipo de crack es doloroso, pero se recupera de manera menos traumática.

Un crack laboral...en España si no fuera por el empleo encubierto, estaríamos en esta situación, que también hace que un país sea insostenible, sobre todo hacer frente a obligaciones básicas (pensiones, sanidad, enseñanza, funcionariado...)

En cuanto a los metales, si es un crack bursátil, presupongo que saldrán airosos.

Si es un crack económico profundo, te darán más billetes por el metal, pero comprarás lo mismo o incluso menos con esos billetes.

Piensa en Venezuela, si vendes una onza de oro, te darán un carro lleno de billetes, pero poco comprarás con ellos.

El poder adquisitivo para los poseedores de metal a largo plazo, debe medirse en oro/plata, no en divisas, pues estas están exageradamente manipuladas.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ....
> Sin embargo, en la Plata NO soy tan "optimista" y es que el ratio Oro vs Plata está indicando que se podría producir un fuerte "*desacople*", al menos si se cumplen los peores augurios sobre la Economía mundial. Además, debemos considerar que la Plata está muy correlacionada con el Cobre y, en general, con los mercados de Materias Primas.
> 
> ....
> ...









:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Guybrush_Threepwood: Llega con atraso... Eso ya lo coloqué ayer en el hilo de "Evolución del precio de la Plata I". Tampoco invalida nada de lo que he comentado, ya que tanto en este hilo como en el citado, he manifestado que una cosa es lo que marqué el "papel" y otro el "físico"... Por otro lado, el ratio del Oro vs Plata está en uno de sus momentos más altos y eso tampoco lo puede negar, por tanto existe "DESACOPLE" y ese es un dato "objetivo", luego ya vienen las "interpretaciones" que cada cual haga del mismo.

# Leunam: Ahora que has concretado más, te dejo un enlace que creo que servirá para lo que demandas...

- http://verba-volant.info/es/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2015 at 09:45 ----------

Hace unos minutos, el ratio Oro vs Plata era de... ¡78,19! Números son "números"... Y para "abundar" más, el ratio está en una zona muy "sensible" y que si la bate, podría dirigirse hacia sus máximos históricos, aunque eso NO lo veo ahora mismo, pero más adelante NO SÉ...:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2015)

Leunam dijo:


> Me expliqué mal, busco información sobre esos temas, pero no necesito todo a la vez claro.
> 
> Busco saber la situación real de la gente en esas situaciones.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es difícil encontrar sitios web que hablen de la situación real de la gente. Aquí pasa tres cuartos de lo mismo. Las noticias se dan en función de los intereses particulares de los que las dan. Los hay más honestos que otros pero bueno...

La gente que lo está pasando mal no se dedica a mantener un blog o un sitioweb de información contando sus desgracias.

Sigo varios sitios en francés y en inglés (no leo el griego).

Grèce : l'actualité pas comme ailleurs, par Okeanews
(probablemente el sitioweb en francés que mejor informa sobre el día a día griego)

greek crisis
(es un historiador y etnólogo griego que escribe en francés; cuenta el día a día de forma literaria y muy humana, cercana - podrías escribirle a éste para que te informe sobre qué otros sitiosweb hay que podrían interesarte - seguro que te atiende).


The Real News Network - Independent News, Blogs and Editorials
(en inglés. No es específico sobre Grecia. Buenos análisis pero ya no estamos hablando del ciudadano de a pie sino de de dónde venimos, dónde estamos y a dónde vamos  - pones Greece en el buscador y siempre hay algo).

ekathimerini.com
(en inglés. Bueno, esto es del New York Times es decir que "es lo que es" pero es interesante seguirlo porque viene a ser como un periódico griego comprensible para los que no leemos griego).

Greek Current | Breaking, accurate, real-time Greek news from around the web (in English)
(en inglés. Recopila noticias de otros medios (massmierda, no tan massmierda y alguno de calidad como _Politico_).

En fin, espero por lo menos haberte dado pistas para que busques.

Si encuentras algo, no dudes en comunicarlo. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## plastic_age (31 Ago 2015)

La historia del crack del 29 dicen que la siguiente depresión era un preludio de la siguiente guerra. La depresión de ahora, ¿es el preludio de una nueva guerra?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: De momento, la situación actual no se semeja a la Gran Depresión, pero bueno ya veríamos lo que sucedería después de un Crack comparable al del 29... Y lo más probable, es que la Historia se "repitiera"...

"Técnicamente" estamos inmersos en un mundo económico-financiero totalmente quebrado, y que si no se ha ido antes al garete es por la continúa impresión de dinero sin "coste" y respaldado por "humo"... Ni más ni menos. ¿Cuánto durará esta situación? No tengo ni pajolera idea, pero diría que NO le queda mucho tiempo, ya que la precariedad en casi todo el mundo es cada vez más evidente. De estas situaciones se sale SIEMPRE de una forma traumática.

¿Una III Guerra Mundial? Evidentemente, nadie de los que andamos por aquí la desea, pero al paso que vamos NO hay que descartarla...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Vale la pena...

- Why we need to lie to ourselves about the state of the economy

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (31 Ago 2015)

Hola foreros
Mirad qué publicidad más simpática me sale cuando navego por internet
a ver qué pensáis.






Suerte que no ponen a Brasil en el paquete, pero puestos a acojonar al personal, yo pondría tropecientas mil más cosas. Un ciclo de oro XL, es que estoy un poco gordo, yo gasto la XXXXL


----------



## Bocanegra (31 Ago 2015)

*Burbuja.info - Foro de economía > Foros > Burbuja Inmobiliaria > "El dólar equivale, en oro, al tamaño del excremento de una mosca"*


Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros
> Mirad qué publicidad más simpática me sale cuando navego por internet
> a ver qué pensáis.
> 
> ...



Lo verdaderamente preocupante, no es la publicidad que te sale al navegar...si no que sepan lo que buscas, cuando lo buscas, tus intereses, tus miedos, dónde gastas tu dinero, dónde inviertes tu tiempo...Lo del China, Rusia, ébola, ISIS...son modas que pasarán, lo de que nos espíen a cada segundo que navegamos por la red, eso no solo no pasará, si no que irá a peor.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (31 Ago 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Técnicamente" estamos inmersos en un mundo económico-financiero totalmente quebrado, y que si no se ha ido antes al garete es por la continúa impresión de dinero sin "coste" y respaldado por "humo"... Ni más ni menos. ¿Cuánto durará esta situación? No tengo ni pajolera idea, pero diría que NO le queda mucho tiempo, *ya que la precariedad en casi todo el mundo *es cada vez más evidente. De estas situaciones se sale SIEMPRE de una forma traumática.



No estoy tan convencido de lo que dices. Por supuesto, tanto tu comentario como el mío que ahora escribo, entran en el terreno de la subjetividad, de cómo lo percibe cada uno, sus intuiciones y, no nos olvidemos, muy importante, sus deseos.

En primer lugar y, a riesgo de equivocarme, hay un ambiente entre las "personas informadas" de anunciar el cataclismo sino inminente, sí impepinable a medio plazo. 

Siempre me ha llamado la atención la necesidad que tenemos ciertos seres humanos de que ocurra algo radical para que acabe de una vez por todas ¡por favor! este circo que tan poca gracia tiene.

Yo estoy convencido (subjetivo) de que un día explota el invento. No tengo duda. Pero no tanto por una cuestión de que se hayan impreso demasiados papelitos sino porque lo que ha llevado a imprimir tantos papelitos es la codicia, y ésa, la codicia, no entiende ni de épocas históricas, ni de ideologías, ni de razas, ni de países, ni de nada que no vaya más allá de un milímetro de nuestra propia nariz.

Por la regla del tres, sí, esto tiene que petar. Pero por la regla del cuatro, no necesariamente. ¿Cuál es la regla del cuatro? ¿Hasta dónde nos llevará la codicia que es una de las fuerzas del universo, que mueve montañas, continentes y lo que haga falta? Pues vaya usted a saber.

¿A favor de la regla del cuatro?

Una población que, como dices en tu comentario, está cada vez en una situación más precaria, pero que espera como agua de mayo que alguien le prometa valles de miel y leche en abundancia y no sé por qué me da Fernando, que todavía vamos a asistir a muchas lluvias de falsos salvadores.

Hay traca para rato. Hasta que nos demos, o se den cuentan, a los que les toque, que los problemas no estaban ni en la impresora, ni en los papelitos.


----------



## plastic_age (31 Ago 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo verdaderamente preocupante, no es la publicidad que te sale al navegar...si no que sepan lo que buscas, cuando lo buscas, tus intereses, tus miedos, dónde gastas tu dinero, dónde inviertes tu tiempo...Lo del China, Rusia, ébola, ISIS...son modas que pasarán, lo de que nos espíen a cada segundo que navegamos por la red, eso no solo no pasará, si no que irá a peor.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tienes razón, la verdad es que al navegar voy mirando cómo cotizan los MP, tendencias, gráficos, en youtube siempre pongo vídeos económicos, sobre Keynes, Mises, JOHN KENNETH GALBRAITH, bueno, no quiero que penséis que sé mucho de economía, quisiera saber, eso sí, y si tuviera 18 años haría la carrera de económicas.
Respecto a lo que planteas, yo no me siento tan indefenso. Si tienes unos buenos programas antiespías, si limpias las cookies que almacena el navegador y cuidas hasta el último detalle de elementos como el muro de windows, o mejor, podría usar linux, que ya lo intenté pero hay que saber más informática... por otra parte, expiar un paupérrimo como yo, ya verán que pierden el tiempo.
Los bancos también están en internet (quiero decir los que yo manejo) pero tienen unos sistemas de seguridad para quitarse el sombrero, pues mal van.
Yo so fuera ellos expiaría a peces más gordos, que no una sardinita.
Pero del uso de cookies ya te avisan todas las páginas, con lo cual expiar a miles de millones de personas (o PC en navegación), al final tienes una sobreexplotación de información irrelevante. Si yo fuera un político.... pero eso ya es otra historia.
PD: Por cierto, la venta masiva de deuda USA de China no me parece una moda, pero al tiempo. Mientras tanto, intento aprender de Fernando y otros foreros que "saben de lo que hablan" y te ponen unos links, para agilizar tu materia gris.
Gracias a los que hacéis un hilo tan interesante, que no tiene ni moscas cojoneras poniendo tonterías en las etiquetas.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Desde luego, hay publicidades que sirven para cualquier cosa, menos para lo que pretenden, es decir vender lo que propone el anuncio que aportas... Ante esas "amenazas" y que fueran efectivas, pues no sé para qué coño quiero yo el Oro a $16.000 si tengo más posibilidades que nunca de irme al otro "barrio"...

Son anuncios de este tipo, así como la existencia de algunos "mercaderes", los que hacen que el Oro y otros MPs estén "demonizados" por buena parte de la gran masa... SIEMPRE he dicho que hay que "explicar" bien el "producto" y cuál debe ser su finalidad REAL, de manera que se huya de la idea de un rápido "enriquecimiento" y se valore más su razón de ser como "seguro" o/y "reserva de valor"... Para lo "otro" (hacerse "rico") ya tenéis las Loterías, Bolsas y demás parafernalia... Y si un día nos "suena la flauta", pues "miel sobre hojuelas", ya que será una "recompensa" no buscada y que habremos encontrado por el "camino"... Queda CLARITO... ¿No?

# paketazo: Es tal el control que ejerce Internet sobre nuestras vidas, que ya llegados a cierto punto, como que me da igual... Este es un "juego" que se propuso y al que todo el mundo o casi... se apuntó y, a estas alturas, ya estamos más "empantanados" de lo que algunos puedan llegar a imaginarse. En el fondo: "saben" todo lo que "necesitan" saber de nosotros... y que les hemos proporcionado así como si nada. Tampoco hay que darle demasiadas vueltas a esto, porque hay lo que hay... y no hay vuelta de hoja. A no ser que uno se "exilie" totalmente del mundo "desarrollado".

Y os dejo un interesante artículo y que es un fiel reflejo de lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- MENTIRAS QUE ESCUCHAREMOS A MEDIDA QUE SE HAGA EVIDENTE EL COLAPSO ECONÃ“MICO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, ando expectante sobre lo que nos pueda deparar este Septiembre que en menos de una hora comienza...

Saludos.


----------



## DAVA (31 Ago 2015)

buenas noches, parece que los terroristas del ISIS están implantando sistema monetario basado en oro, plata y cobre como medida para cabrear a USA. Ya se verá en que queda el experimento..
El IS anuncia que ha comenzado a acuñar su moneda | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## plastic_age (31 Ago 2015)

DAVA dijo:


> buenas noches, parece que los terroristas del ISIS están implantando sistema monetario basado en oro, plata y cobre como medida para cabrear a USA. Ya se verá en que queda el experimento..
> El IS anuncia que ha comenzado a acuñar su moneda | Internacional | EL MUNDO



Me pregunto cuánto oro habrán imprimido y de cuántos kilates.
Para cabrear a USA, si el Estado Islámico consumiera 30 millones de barriles de crudo al día, pero me parece que no es el caso.
Las enseñan como si fueran medallitas de recuerdo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ago 2015)

# frisch: Je,je,je... Yo no intento convencer a nadie, con que yo lo esté es más que suficiente para mí, ya sabes que tengo el "ego" bastante crecido... Escribo porque me gusta y así comparto conocimientos, informaciones, etc. con otros conforeros, pero en lo personal suelo tener las cosas bastante claras. Otra cosa, muy distinta, es cuando entro en el terreno de la "hipótesis" y donde, evidentemente, soy mucho más "receptivo"...

De todo lo que me comentas, me quedo con una palabra: CODICIA... ¿Sabes qué tienen en común el estallido de todas las Burbujas? No hace falta añadir más... ¿No?

# DAVA: Te agradezco la noticia, pero para "descojonarse"... Si hasta ahora "pagaban" en USD e imagino que serán los mismos "pollos" quienes les "traerán" la maquinaría para "monetizarse". Si la aparición del EI NO hay por dónde cogerla... más que por un solo SITIO.

Saludos.

Vaya, vaya... Supongo que esto lo habrán hecho "por si acaso"... algunos tenemos "razón".ienso:

- Since 2014 Foreign Central Banks Have Withdrawn 246 Tons Of Gold From The NY Fed | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (1 Sep 2015)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Desde luego, hay publicidades que sirven para cualquier cosa, menos para lo que pretenden, es decir vender lo que propone el anuncio que aportas... Ante esas "amenazas" y que fueran efectivas, pues no sé para qué coño quiero yo el Oro a $16.000 si tengo más posibilidades que nunca de irme al otro "barrio"...

Son anuncios de este tipo, así como la existencia de algunos "mercaderes", los que hacen que el Oro y otros MPs estén "demonizados" por buena parte de la gran masa...

Hacer clic para expandir...


_


fernandojcg dijo:


> Si yo tuviera 16.000 $ me los iba a gastar en oro... me hago una casita en un pueblo rural, lejos de todos los sitios, y como Fernando, a pasar el atardecer de nuestras vidas.
> Creo que Fernando tiene razón, son anuncios que caen en todos los navegadores como hojas en otoño.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

Eso de los anuncios es de traca, el año pasado en fechas cercanas a mi cumpleaños, dí con el regalo que me iba a hacer mi mujer simplemente por los anuncios que iban saliendo cuando navegaba  Para según que cosas, mejor el de la oficina, a no ser que cada uno tengamos un ordenador en casa, y tampoco es el caso...

Cambiando de tercio, el otro día me quedé con unas palabras de Fernando, dijo algo así como que nadie pagaría con un billete de 500 un litro de leche, haciendo alusión a la comodidad a la hora de dar salida, en determinado escenario, a una onza de oro y a otra de plata.

Y sobre esto, sobre el tamaño del oro, es lo que quería consultaros. Si bien el formato es la "onza", o más vendido, demandado y fabricado, ¿qué opiniones tenéis para otros formatos como la media o el cuarto?. Se que en estos casos porcentualmente el precio es mayor (costes de producción) pero me imaginaba una situación en la que las transacciones con oro fueran fiscalizadas por la administración a partir de un punto dado, y quizá ese punto sea dado por los 30-31 gramos por transacción... 

Y luego otro tema, como coleccionista no me llaman nada los soberanos, en realidad ni deberían considerarse monedas, así pues, ¿porqué tanto tiron entre los metaleros? Cuando veo ofertas, siempre son Soberanos, FF , 20FS, ¿qué tienen estas monedas de especial?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Sep 2015)

Buenas noches. Preparing For A Potential Economic Collapse In October | Zero Hedge confirmado: será en octubre. 

Otro más... Y van.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Te dejo unos enlaces que responderán en parte a lo que preguntas y, de paso, otros conforeros se benefician de la información.

- El Soberano: Una moneda de oro como inversión

- Comprar 20 francos, oro, Francia

Por cierto, Arbeyna, ese tipo de monedas, que se consideraron "raras", se salvaron cuando la Confiscación del Oro por parte de Roosevelt en 1933 (Executive Order 6102).

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Sabes qué tienen en común el estallido de todas las Burbujas?



Sí. La subida repentina de los tipos de interés.

Saludos cordiales. Os leo


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Te dejo unos enlaces que responderán en parte a lo que preguntas y, de paso, otros conforeros se benefician de la información.
> 
> - El Soberano: Una moneda de oro como inversión
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando. De uno de los artículos destaco: *"Todas estas monedas de oro circulaban en Europa y eran aceptadas como medios de pago equivalentes a las monedas nacionales, incluso fuera de la UML, por tener el mismo peso en oro"*

Osea, que lo del euro no es nuevo :XX:, menuda nos han colado....

Lo que me llama la atención es que nadie vende Coronas Suecas, Florines Hungaros o Liras Italianas, y también hay monedas de bajo peso más o menos contemporáneas a las "típicas".


----------



## timi (1 Sep 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Buenas noches. Preparing For A Potential Economic Collapse In October | Zero Hedge confirmado: será en octubre.
> 
> Otro más... Y van.




MENTIRAS QUE ESCUCHAREMOS A MEDIDA QUE SE HAGA EVIDENTE EL COLAPSO ECONÃ“MICO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Ahí os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y en línea con lo que comentaba ayer... Ya decimos con razón de que por este hilo se facilita información "alternativa" que es mucho más veraz que la que nos propone la desinformación oficial.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LOS PROMOTORES DEL PATRÃ“N ORO, ¿SON TERRORISTAS?

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## Flip (1 Sep 2015)

Hasta el dia 3 de sep habra compras por parte del gobierno chino 1 hora antes
Del Cierre
Veremos el dia 4 sep desp del desfile militar

En mi opinion la devaluacion progresiva ha de seguir mientras no haya signos de inflacion
Dos anos 1 usd 7,80 yuanes


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Gracias Flip por lo que me has envíado... Por cierto, he cometido un error de "seguridad" y he borrado tu dirección de correo, así que por favor envíamela de nuevo a donde ya sabes. Gracias de nuevo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Leunam (1 Sep 2015)

Voy todos los días al curro en tren, Madrid. Si ya había mucha presencia policial, ahora me los encuentro siempre. 
Y en mi pueblo guardia civil patrullando la estación. 

Estarán tomando el fresco...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Hola, Leunam: Riete tú de la presencia policial en España y es que acabo de recibir algo semejante de un país asiático y "fiplante" es poco...

Leunam, la presencia policial actual en nuestras calles es absolutamente necesaria y te lo puedo asegurar...

Saludos.


----------



## Leunam (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Leunam, la presencia policial actual en nuestras calles es absolutamente necesaria y te lo puedo asegurar...
> 
> Saludos.



Me refería al aumento reciente, da miedo pensar que se cuece. 

Por cierto, las bolsas parece que bajan otra vez, y dejo ésto:

This Is Oil's Biggest 3-Day Rally In 25 Years | Zero Hedge


----------



## maragold (1 Sep 2015)

Recientemente el Ministerio del Interior creó una página para indicar el nivel de alerta.
Actualmente estamos en el Nivel 4, el más alto de los últimos 10 años y probablemente de la historia reciente...

Nivel Alerta Antiterrorista - Ministerio del Interior


----------



## 8cilindros (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Ahí os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y en línea con lo que comentaba ayer... Ya decimos con razón de que por este hilo se facilita información "alternativa" que es mucho más veraz que la que nos propone la desinformación oficial.
> 
> ...



Para que luego digan algunos que si los libertarios esto, que si los libertarios lo otros y blablabla...


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Sep 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Tienes razón, la verdad es que al navegar voy mirando cómo cotizan los MP, tendencias, gráficos, en youtube siempre pongo vídeos económicos, sobre Keynes, Mises, JOHN KENNETH GALBRAITH, bueno, no quiero que penséis que sé mucho de economía, quisiera saber, eso sí, y si tuviera 18 años haría la carrera de económicas.
> Respecto a lo que planteas, yo no me siento tan indefenso. Si tienes unos buenos programas antiespías, si limpias las cookies que almacena el navegador y cuidas hasta el último detalle de elementos como el muro de windows, o mejor, podría usar linux, que ya lo intenté pero hay que saber más informática... por otra parte, expiar un paupérrimo como yo, ya verán que pierden el tiempo.
> Los bancos también están en internet (quiero decir los que yo manejo) pero tienen unos sistemas de seguridad para quitarse el sombrero, pues mal van.
> Yo so fuera ellos expiaría a peces más gordos, que no una sardinita.
> ...



Linux es más fácil de aprender e instalar que Windows. Con mucho, además.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2015 at 12:14 ----------




plastic_age dijo:


> _
> 
> 
> fernandojcg dijo:
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

8cilindros dijo:


> Para que luego digan algunos que si los libertarios esto, que si los libertarios lo otros y blablabla...



# 8cilindros: Yo me limito a seleccionar artículos e información que estimo de interés general, independientemente de lo que pueda pensar a nivel particular. 

En el caso de Guillermo Barba, que es un declarado liberal, me interesa lo que edita respecto a los MPs, Economía, etc. y respecto a lo "otro" -el Liberalismo- paso olímpicamente, pero seguro que otros conforeros lo encontrarán de interés, como puede ser tu caso.

Mira, una de mis aficiones es estudiar el Nazismo y NO por ello comulgo con el mismo, pero SÍ que me permite tener una visión más crítica y ajustada a lo que pudo ser.

En fin, aquí seguiremos con una línea a la que he sido fiel desde que entre el primer hilo y que he continuado en los dos que, posteriormente, he creado.

Y dejo esto...

- Retirada de las reservas de oro de la Fed de NY y su valor

¡Ah! Kovaliov: Lea de nuevo, porque es platic_age quien hace esa referencia a esos $16.000 y en qué invertirlos. Lo que, por otra parte, me parecería muy legitimo, ya que sería su dinero...

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # 8cilindros: Yo me limito a seleccionar artículos e información que estimo de interés general, independientemente de lo que pueda pensar a nivel particular.
> 
> En el caso de Guillermo Barba, que es un declarado liberal, me interesa lo que edita respecto a los MPs, Economía, etc. y respecto a lo "otro" -el Liberalismo- paso olímpicamente, pero seguro que otros conforeros lo encontrarán de interés, como puede ser tu caso.
> 
> ...



Fernando, con lo "algunos" no me refería a tí ni a nadie de esta plataforma. Pido perdón si se ha entendido así.

Lo decía, porque porque hay "algunos" que les interesa enfocar a los libertarios austríacos como "casta". Nada más lejos de realidad.

Los libertarios en EEUU no se llevan ni un millón de votos y los libertarios de aquí, bueno mejor no mentarlo.

Lo que ocurre es que me leí su articulo, del tal barba y, como nombra a los austríacos pues me pareció oportuna decir algo al respecto. Pero no me refería a nadie de esta plataforma.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Sep 2015)

Keiser Report en español: Volver a la norma del oro (E796)

Y esto de lo que habla aquí el invitado de Keiser, bitgold?

Lo siento, pero no me sale lo de poner el vidrio. Buscadlo en youtube, si os place.


----------



## plastic_age (1 Sep 2015)

_Linux es más fácil de aprender e instalar que Windows. Con mucho, además.
_
¿Te refieres a alguna distribución, Ubuntu por ejemplo?

_Claro que, cuando todo esto pete, te comprarás la casita ya echa por una onza, como en Alemanía durante la hiperinflación. Eso sí, al poco te la tirarán de un bombazo los del ISIS.
_
Cuando dijo lejos, es que ni el ISIS me encuentre, aparte de que no les intereso para nada.
Con 16.000 $ algo más que el baño sí, que en mi pueblo hay casas por ese precio (a reformar)


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Sep 2015)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Keiser Report en español: Volver a la norma del oro (E796)
> 
> Y esto de lo que habla aquí el invitado de Keiser, bitgold?
> 
> Lo siento, pero no me sale lo de poner el vidrio. Buscadlo en youtube, si os place.



En este nuevo episodio especial de soluciones de verano, Max y Stacy, junto con Alasdair Macleod de GoldMoney.com (y Bitgold.com) y Ben Dyson de PositiveMoney.com, proponen soluciones a los problemas que presentan los bancos privados al crear dinero mediante la emisión de préstamos. Positive Money propone quitarles a los bancos la capacidad de crear dinero y Macleod sugiere BitGold como una posible solución a los problemas monetarios actuales. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cnfEC4PF23U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Tichy (1 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Gracias Fernando. De uno de los artículos destaco: *"Todas estas monedas de oro circulaban en Europa y eran aceptadas como medios de pago equivalentes a las monedas nacionales, incluso fuera de la UML, por tener el mismo peso en oro"*
> 
> Osea, que lo del euro no es nuevo :XX:, menuda nos han colado....
> 
> Lo que me llama la atención es que nadie vende Coronas Suecas, Florines Hungaros o Liras Italianas, y también hay monedas de bajo peso más o menos contemporáneas a las "típicas".



Sí que salen a la venta florines, liras y otras monedas de los muchos países que, en un formato u otro, llegaron a adherirse a la unión monetaria latina (al final más de 60 de todo el mundo). Lo que pasa es que en muchos casos las tiradas fueron mínimas y pesa bastante el componente numismático.

En este link tenéis las tipologías y tiradas emitidas por país. Por ejemplo, napoleones de 20 francos se emitieron por millones durante años, en cambio de 20 liras solo hubo alguna emisión importante y en consecuencia se cotizan con un cierto Premium (en torno al 10% las emisiones más comunes).


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2015)

Rusia posiciona helicópteros y aviones de combate en Siria.

Vecernje Novosti : «*La Russie a commencé* positionner des avions et des hélicoptères de combat en Syrie*» | Arrêt sur Info

fuente:

Rusija zapo

_edito para añadir un enlace en español_

Según Israel, aviones rusos ya han entrado en Siria para combatir a las bandas terroristas


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2015)

El oro a 16.000$...bueno, solo creo que si vemos eso, que no digo que no, una casa (en zona residencial), no valdrá lo que una onza, generalmente esos precios de verse presupongo serían por 2 motivos principalmente:

1-Hiperinflación galopante de la divisa/s de turno.

En el pasado hemos visto como monedas como el Yen, la Lira, muchas africanas, en américa del sur...emitían billetes con facial de 1.000.000 de unidades monetarias etc.

Puede volver a suceder, pero sinceramente, lo dudo, al menos con monedas del núcleo duro como es el $. No lo permitirán.

2-Una entrada de dinero especulativo grande y continua en el tiempo, ya hemos visto lo que sucede cuando esto pasa, el oro (la plata más), hace un X4 sin despeinarse en pocos meses/años, pensad una partida de por ejemplo 1500$, no sería difícil si hay una "fiebre" del oro, ver precios absurdos 6000$ a corto plazo (4 o 5 años), que se pueden justificar de mil modos...miedo a una guerra, a una recesión crack, a una depreciación inmensa del FIAT, a simples ataques alcistas por parte de grandes bancos que se hayan posicionado a precios bajos...


En cuanto a Max Keiser, y el nuevo video, yo en su día seguía a este hombre, y le considero un tipo muy astuto. Creo que muchas de las cosas que dice tienen mucha lógica, sin embargo, a veces emplea su programa para lanzar encubiertamente recomendaciones interesadas, como sucedió en el pasado con BitCoin, de la que tenía un fondo del que él era cocreador, y parte interesada. 
Ahora, no me extrañaría que hubiera algo similar con bitgold. Al fin y al cabo, quién realmente esté interesado en referenciar su dinero en oro, creo que tiene una mejor opción que invertir en algo que todavía es un experimento, puede que muy acertado, pero considero que el riesgo, de invertir en bitgold podría ser elevado, comparado con invertir en fondos referenciados en metales preciosos, un ETF de oro, o directamente en Oro de inversión etc. Es como tratar de reinventar algo que ya existe, con una lavado de cara y las nuevas tecnologías. Y repito, es posible que cale si se le hace la publicidad necesaria, pero yo me sigo quedando con la moneda de oro en mi bolsillo.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# 8cilindros: Pues, te había entendido mal y tampoco te habías "pasado", pero mucho mejor la aclaración que haces. Está claro que tienes razones para expresar tu disconformidad en algunas de las cosas que apuntas. Ahora bien, que el Liberalismo sea marginal en España, y prácticamente en todo Occidente, será por algo... ¿No? Recuerdo que la "opción" que se "experimentó" en España pasó totalmente "desapercibida". Y creo que un buen "liberal" tiene que aceptar el resultado de las urnas, aunque no sea de su agrado.

NO, no creo que la Escuela Austriaca se pueda considerar "Casta" y ese término daría para mucho debate... ¿No te parece? El problema es que vivimos en un mundo donde una implantación de los postulados que derivan de la Escuela Austriaca son IMPOSIBLES y habría que realizar importantes modificaciones para su "adaptación". NO, no lo veo y el problema les vendría más por los monopolios más conservadores y ya sabes a que me refiero.

Por otro lado, aclararte que Guillermo Barba, al igual que su Blog, es un declarado liberal y seguidor de la Escuela Austríaca.

Y ya ves que no tengo ningún problema en editar todo lo que me parece interesante de Barba y que, por cierto, diría que nos lee...

# plastic_age: Hablabas de una "casita" y no de una "mansión", por tanto estaba bastante claro... Y en España, por si alguno no lo sabe, se pueden encontrar viviendas en zonas rurales por esos $16.000, eso sí a reformar, pero también por ese importe se pueden comprar pequeñas parcelas donde colocar pequeñas construcciones prefabricadas. Esto es como en todo: conocer el mercado. Lo demás, lo que sobra en este país y es la opinión "gratuita"...

# frisch: ¿Ahora? Anda que no hace tiempo que Rusia lleva emplazando armamento en Siria. ¿O qué crees que tienen en Tarsis? Además, ya intervinieron en su momento cuando se dispararon dos misiles desde la base de Rota...

# paketazo: Bastante de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Si viéramos el Oro en torno a esos $16.000, pues menudo mundo el que nos tocaría vivir... Mejor que algunos "metaleros" esperen un "milagro", ya que no cambio para nada la actual situación -por pésima que sea...- por una de casi segura extinción de buena parte de la Sociedad. Y, en ese supuesto, hasta el Plomo tendría una mayor consideración que el Oro... O cómo obtener un metal por medio de otro, vamos una especie de "Alquimia"...

Eso no quita para que podamos asistir a precios que ahora pueden parecernos "irreales". Es más, estoy convencido de que los veremos... y, posiblemente, no sea para bien y aquí me refiero al "contexto" en general que se pudiera vivir.

Respecto a Max Keiser es un tipo que me gusta y dice cosas bastante coherentes, pero cuando entra en el terreno -para mí- "astral", pues me "despierto" y busco a ver dónde tengo el FÍSICO. En los MPs, todo lo que no pase por ahí, NO me lo trago y tampoco creo que, a estas alturas, cambie de opinión.

Bueno, y pasando a otra cosa, parece que Septiembre se va a presentar tan "animado" como esperaba, al menos a nivel bursátil...

Más tarde, ya colocaré distintas informaciones que ahora estoy seleccionando.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> 
> # frisch: ¿Ahora? Anda que no hace tiempo que Rusia lleva emplazando armamento en Siria. ¿O qué crees que tienen en Tarsis? Además, ya intervinieron en su momento cuando se dispararon dos misiles desde la base de Rota...



Gracias Fernando.
Ya me lo decía mi madre: "frisch, eres un antiguo" 

______________

y suele ser difícil competir con una madre.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Sep 2015)

Ja,ja,ja... frisch, siempre tan "British"...

Bueno, de momento, decirte que el Ministerio de Defensa ruso ha desmentido esa información.

Tampoco tenía mucho sentido crear una base aérea rusa en territorio sirio, aparte de que sería una "invitación" a emular por otras naciones. Y, precisamente, eso ya lo evitó Rusia en su momento cuando abortó el ataque que preparaban EE.UU/OTAN contra Siria.

Más tarde, si dispongo de tiempo, me miraré a ver cómo anda este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (1 Sep 2015)

_# plastic_age: Hablabas de una "casita" y no de una "mansión", por tanto estaba bastante claro... Y en España, por si alguno no lo sabe, se pueden encontrar viviendas en zonas rurales por esos $16.000, eso sí a reformar, pero también por ese importe se pueden comprar pequeñas parcelas donde colocar pequeñas construcciones prefabricadas. Esto es como en todo: conocer el mercado. Lo demás, lo que sobra en este país y es la opinión "gratuita"..._
Fernando, ni yo lo hubiera expresado mejor, hablaba de una casita rural.
Si tuviera 16.000 $ y 18 años (con lo que se sabe de la vida a esa edad) quizás compraría el oro, pero el capital y la extrema juventud a menudo no van juntas.
HAblando ya de la cotización del oro, me he ilusionado al ver una subida importante... para luego caer más abajo de donde estaba.
Es lo que tienen los MP.
De momento estoy viendo los vídeos que otros foreros han tenido la amabilidad de dejar en el foro, sobre el crack del 29, más que nada porque me parece ver que la historia se repite.
"Nunca mais" hubiera podido decir una persona que vivió aquella hecatombe, pero hace unos 90 años. Lo único que recuerdo más antiguo es la crisis de 1973, del Yom Kipur, pero no cuando era tan jovencito, sino los efectos colaterales que se sintieron con fuerza a mediados y a finales de los 70.
Ahora bien, por muy alegres que estaban los estadounidenses en la década, siempre me ha sentado mal que me digan que hasta el 2006 vivíamos "por encima de nuestras posibilidades". Ya sé que la expresión no tiene nada que ver con mi vida personal, que no fue así.
Lo único que me han quedado de aquellos alegres años (alegres para otros) son unas pocas monedas para recordarme que no siempre en la vida he vivido tan justo como ahora.
Y como me dice Fernando, puede ser que alguna de esas monedas me saquen de algún apuro un día. Pero con paciencia, claro, la debacle que esperamos aún no se ha producido, o por lo menos, aún no con la devastación que tememos.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> Sí que salen a la venta florines, liras y otras monedas de los muchos países que, en un formato u otro, llegaron a adherirse a la unión monetaria latina (al final más de 60 de todo el mundo). Lo que pasa es que en muchos casos las tiradas fueron mínimas y pesa bastante el componente numismático.
> 
> En este link tenéis las tipologías y tiradas emitidas por país. Por ejemplo, napoleones de 20 francos se emitieron por millones durante años, en cambio de 20 liras solo hubo alguna emisión importante y en consecuencia se cotizan con un cierto Premium (en torno al 10% las emisiones más comunes).




Muchas gracias, no sabía de ese link, muy provechoso, gracias.

No hay otra explicación que la que das, que la mayor parte de esas monedas sean acaparadas por el mercado numismático y únicamente dejen al "mercado del oro" aquellas que por conservación no son aptas.

Aún así, no "veo" el guardar oro monetizado en soberanos, 25 pesetas, 20FF, etc, etc, teniendo el bullion con una pureza de .999 y garantizado en peso.

He tomado un soberano normal y un 1/4 onza filarmónica, también normalita

Soberano. 7.32 gramos, .917 pureza = 6.712 gramos oro
Con un precio de 250 euros, tenemos que pagamos el gramo oro a 37.24 euros

Filarmonica 1/4 Onza, 7.776 gramos, .999 pureza = 7.774 gramos oro
Con un precio de 274.91, tenemos que pagamos el gramo oro a 35.34 euros.

A ver, que son dos euros por gramo, tampoco van a ningún lado, pero no entiendo porqué comprar moneda histórica cuando tenemos en el mercado la moneda bullion, desde 1/25 onzas, hasta lo que tu bolsillo permita.

Lógicamente nuestros abuelos y resto de ascendientes, si querían oro, joyas o monedas, pero teniendo en el mercado ese producto.... y teniendo en cuenta que esas monedas no tienen interés numismático alguno, pues no se... quizá estoy pasando algo por alto.


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muchas gracias, no sabía de ese link, muy provechoso, gracias.
> 
> No hay otra explicación que la que das, que la mayor parte de esas monedas sean acaparadas por el mercado numismático y únicamente dejen al "mercado del oro" aquellas que por conservación no son aptas.
> 
> ...



Soberano y moneda 2 rand: 7,32 gramos de oro puro



Gramo por gramo de oro puro, apenas hay diferencia con la moneda actual de inversión en oro 999.9. en precio final, salvo tiradas concretas de las monedas circuladas.

El motivo es que al invertir en moneda circulada, eres un coleccionista, y si por algún motivo algún día prohíben o requisan el oro de inversión, quizá las monedas de oro que fueron dinero, no tengan consideración de oro de inversión.

Es una opción posible y plausible, pero nunca se sabe lo que deparará el futuro...yo tengo unas pocas de todas, y muchas de ninguna en concreto.

Un slaudo


----------



## marquen2303 (1 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Soberano y moneda 2 rand: 7,32 gramos de oro puro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo recordar que Fernando una vez escribió que puestos a elegir monedas circulada y siempre como mínimo del año anterior.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

Bueno, las onzas de inversión también son monedas, excepto la Libertad:no:, que es una simple medalla. De todas formas esperemos que no haya requisas, antes me marcho del país.

DE oro lo único que tengo es un 20FF, que vino gratis, y piezas de Escudos que he ido comprando por el tema numismático, pero ahí el precio/gramo está disparado, esas no se pueden vender a precio oro, al menos a los actuales.

Por cierto, por curiosidad, sabéis si el oro pita en los arcos del aeropuerto? Nunca se sabe


----------



## marquen2303 (1 Sep 2015)

Pregunta para los mas veteranos y en especial Fernando: Que paso con los MP en el último crack de la bolsa de 2008 y no hablo de precios si no de "sobrespot" y si alguien vendía o se paralizaron las ventas?? Para aquella época no estaba dentro de este tema. Muchas gracias

Edito para preguntar mejor: Cuando hubo que pagar mucho sobrespot?


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Bueno, las onzas de inversión también son monedas, excepto la Libertad:no:, que es una simple medalla. De todas formas esperemos que no haya requisas, antes me marcho del país.
> 
> DE oro lo único que tengo es un 20FF, que vino gratis, y piezas de Escudos que he ido comprando por el tema numismático, pero ahí el precio/gramo está disparado, esas no se pueden vender a precio oro, al menos a los actuales.
> 
> Por cierto, por curiosidad, sabéis si el oro pita en los arcos del aeropuerto? Nunca se sabe



Creo que no pita, porque lo pasarias por el escaner, no por el arco. Pero lo que si se es que debes llevar el papelito donde dice que tu lo has comprado, y te pertenece.

Hay algunos paises, con mucha jeta, que si intentas pasar monedas por el aeropuerto (de plata también) y no llevas el recibito, te la confiscan porque "no puedes demostrar que es tuya"...Vamos, tan lógico como si te pidieran una factura por los billetes de euros que llevas en la cartera, para justificar que te pertenecen.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Sep 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Creo que no pita, porque lo pasarias por el escaner, no por el arco. Pero lo que si se es que debes llevar el papelito donde dice que tu lo has comprado, y te pertenece.
> 
> Hay algunos paises, con mucha jeta, que si intentas pasar monedas por el aeropuerto (de plata también) y no llevas el recibito, te la confiscan porque "no puedes demostrar que es tuya"...Vamos, tan lógico como si te pidieran una factura por los billetes de euros que llevas en la cartera, para justificar que te pertenecen.



Si lo pasas por el escaner, salta, eso seguro, otra cosa es que el que está detrás de monitor te pida que vacíes la maletilla, por eso decía el llevarlo encima.

En Europa suele haber grandes convenciones numismáticas, donde también se compra y vende bullion. Me han comentado casos de confiscación sobre todo de oro, lo que suelen hacer es pasar el oro a "dinero" y sumarlo al resto de efectivo que lleves, si pasa los 10.000, tienes un serio problema.

Por cierto, la más famosa y mejor organizada la WMF de Berlín, muy recomendable, la única pega que el tiempo en Berlín por esas fechas, digamos que no suele acompañar...
Fair Info 2016


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# marquen2303: No recuerdo que hubieran problemas con los MPs en el 2008, es decir se podían adquirir sin problemas y tampoco había excesivo Spot sobre el precio, aunque poco después debieron de producirse algunos momentos en que la creciente demanda debió de crear "tensionamientos" puntuales. Tampoco lo recuerdo muy bien en el caso del Oro, ya que yo deje de comprarlo a finales de 2007 cuando ya me parecíó que se ponía muy "caro" y hablamos de $800... Como "curiosidad", te diré que en el año 2000 lo pude adquirir en torno a los $300, pero en formato de joyería, ya que en aquellos años se estilaba regalar joyas de Oro y, realmente, lo "mío" era y sigue siendo la Numismatica y la Plata.

Cambiando de "tercio", os dejo un artículo que refrenda lo que comentaba sobre las monedas que pasaron el "corte" en la Confiscación de 1933. Aunque se refieren a las monedas de Oro USA de $20, $10 y $5, las "demás" entraron también en el "lote"...

- Gold Coins vs. Bullion | Armstrong Economics

Y otros dos artículos muy RELEVANTES...

- U.S. Gold Production Finally Hit Hard Due To Low Price : SRSrocco Report

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-01/b...a-exports-2009-confirms-collapse-global-trade

# frisch: Te enlazo lo último que he leído sobre el conflicto de Siria y el total "estancamiento" en que se encuentra... algo que desde el punto de vista estrictamente militar NO acabo de "entender"...

Por otro lado, algunos SÍ que deberán darle al "coco", y me refiero a los dirigentes europeos, puesto que "machacar" a determinados países árabes nos está "obsequiando" con unas olas migratorias que van a ser preocupantes cara al futuro más inmediato. Ya sucedió durante el Imperio Romano, donde las fronteras estaban en guerras permanentes y eso es lo que, actualmente, tiene Europa en las suyas...

- 404 - Page not found

En fin, no me deja enlazarlo. Te dejo la web donde viene el artículo: Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Si lo pasas por el escaner, salta, eso seguro, otra cosa es que el que está detrás de monitor te pida que vacíes la maletilla, por eso decía el llevarlo encima.
> 
> En Europa suele haber grandes convenciones numismáticas, donde también se compra y vende bullion. Me han comentado casos de confiscación sobre todo de oro, lo que suelen hacer es pasar el oro a "dinero" y sumarlo al resto de efectivo que lleves, si pasa los 10.000, tienes un serio problema.
> 
> ...




Con "saltar" a que te refieres? Que "pita" en el escaner? o que simplemente lo ven?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Os dejo esto sobre lo que estáis debatiendo...

- CÃ³mo funcionan los escÃ¡neres de los aeropuertos - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Sep 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Con "saltar" a que te refieres? Que "pita" en el escaner? o que simplemente lo ven?



Que lo ven. Otra cosa es que estén buscando líquidos y otras "masas" pero monedas Cuni, Ag, Au, Cu... se ven de forma muy clara.


----------



## j.w.pepper (2 Sep 2015)

Buenas noches, como explican en el video que aportó Fernando sobre los escáneres de los aeropuertos, los rayos x funcionan detectando objetos según su densidad. Recordemos entonces que particularmente, el Au es bastante denso 19,3 gr/ml y los escáneres están programados para tener una gran sensibilidad hacia los metales.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Sep 2015)

PrepÃ¡rense para septiembre. Cuarta Alerta de Tsunami en el PetrÃ³leo | acardenasfx alarma: guano en estado puro. Próximamente en sus pantallas. Disculpen mi tono pero me tiene algo nervioso ver que muchos pronósticos se van cumpliendo poco a poco y con tantos deberes por hacer.


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Sep 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> _Linux es más fácil de aprender e instalar que Windows. Con mucho, además.
> _
> ¿Te refieres a alguna distribución, Ubuntu por ejemplo?
> 
> ...



Linux mint

Enviado desde mi GT-N8013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ladrillófilo: Si ya no es relevante si va a ser en Septiembre o en Octubre de este año, pero parece que los peores momentos de la Crisis se van a volver a reeditar y no tardarán al paso que vamos... Y NO será tampoco porque no coloquemos cada vez más datos que apuntan en esa dirección.

Por ejemplo, esto...

- Por qué a los bancos centrales les tiemblan las piernas. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

A vueltas con el ratio Oro vs Plata...

- Silver Set To Start 70s Style Rally? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (2 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muchas gracias, no sabía de ese link, muy provechoso, gracias.
> 
> No hay otra explicación que la que das, que la mayor parte de esas monedas sean acaparadas por el mercado numismático y únicamente dejen al "mercado del oro" aquellas que por conservación no son aptas.
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Solo por aclarar totalmente el asunto, aunque ya ha apuntado correctamente *paketazo* que los soberanos contienen 7,32g de oro puro.

En condiciones normales, uno puede comprar soberanos con un 2-3% sobre el spot sin mucho esfuerzo (y napoleones, prácticamente lo mismo). En este momento con el spot en torno a 1012 €/Oz, se pueden comprar soberanos en Heubach (una tienda reputada y que envía a España sin gastos exagerados) por 243,62€, poco más del 2% sobre el spot. Aquí el enlace de gold.de al respecto. 

Si queremos comprar bullion, para la onza entera si es posible encontrarla con ese mínimo 2-3% de sobrespot, pero si uno se va a fracciones, que en este caso sería el 1/4 Oz, lo más barato que se puede encontrar, en este caso en Kettner, otra tienda de garantías, estaría en 274,47€ para el Maple Leaf, o sea, más del 8% de sobrespot.

Es decir, es más barato comprar moneda histórica (de emisiones masivas, claro está) que bullion actual, hablando de tamaños equivalentes.

Luego está por supuesto la preferencia personal, a mí me gusta mucho más tener monedas que han circulado, que tienen su historia (muy curioso por ejemplo todo el asunto de la unión monetaria latina), que no el bullion "recién impreso". Aunque sean emisiones sin valor numismático, hace su ilusión descubrir en los soberanos las marcas de las mint "coloniales" (las tres australianas, India, Sudáfrica, Canadá), aparte de las londinenses. Además un punto a favor es que uno puede tocar un soberano o una Alfonsina con la mano, incluso sin guantes, sin ningún miedo, y el bullion si lo sacas de la cápsula se puede arañar con mirarlo. Pero bueno, esto ya es personal, mientras que lo indicado antes respecto al precio es objetivo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Sep 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Solo por aclarar totalmente el asunto, aunque ya ha apuntado correctamente *paketazo* que los soberanos contienen 7,32g de oro puro.
> 
> ...



Y yo qué he dicho?, que el soberano tenga otro peso que no sean los 7.32?

Por otra parte, aún utilizando los precios que tú has puesto, sigue saliendo más barato comprar bullion que "moneda histórica"

7.32 x .917 = 6.7124 gramos oro.
243.62 / 6.7124 = *36.294 euros gramo*

1/4 onza = 7.775 x .999 = 7.76
274.47 / 7.76 = *35.36 euros gramo*

Dime si he cometido algún error en los cálculos, que creo que no, por lo que el % sobre el spot que marcabas, no se ajusta.

Y entre comillo lo de "moneda histórica" porque una cosa es que sea moneda vieja y otra cosa que sea moneda histórica de colección. Te invito a que eches un vistazo al estado de esas piezas cuando aparecen en subastas, estado de conservación, y precios que alcanzan.

Esto es como los duros Alfonsinos, 5 pesetas con estrellas visibles, ensayadores, estado de busto perfecto y restos de tono, no son las mismas 5 pesetas que otras sin estrellas, busto difuminado y lleno de rayas y golpes. Que son plata 900 y 25 gramos sí, que tienen la misma "salida", no.

Si lo que se quiere coleccionar es moneda histórica, siempre digo lo mismo, mas vale gastarse un poco más y tener una pieza buena que comprarla practicamente al peso, las piezas nuevas siempre se podrán volver a sacar al mercado numismático, el peso, va al peso.

Aparte otras tres cuestiones que se deben tener en cuenta, son:
Falsificaciones, mayores en moneda histórica
Peso, comprobar en moneda histórica
Venta, mayor mercado para moneda bullion (al menos, los sitios que yo conozco, no compran histórica, sí bullion a spot)

Dicho esto, como siempre digo, cada uno que coleccione lo que le de la gana, pero en oro x oro, más barato el bullión.


----------



## Tichy (2 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Y yo qué he dicho?, que el soberano tenga otro peso que no sean los 7.32?
> 
> Por otra parte, aún utilizando los precios que tú has puesto, sigue saliendo más barato comprar bullion que "moneda histórica"
> 
> ...



No era mi intención discutir ni picar el amor propio de nadie, pero te estás equivocando, sí.

Los soberanos, como ya te ha indicado paketazo, repito, contienen 7,32g de oro puro. Su peso real, al tener ley .917, es pues de aprox. *7,99g*. Debes dividir 7,32 por .917 y no multiplicarlo para conseguir el peso real, o debes dejarlo tal cual en 7,32 para hacerte la cuenta que estás haciendo.

Si rehaces tus cálculos, teniendo en cuenta lo indicado y consultas precios, comprobarás que resulta más barato (en €/g) comprar soberanos (llámalos moneda histórica, antigua o lo que te parezca), que bullion de peso similar (cuartos de onza) que es lo único que quería comentar, simplemente para no confundir a gente que pasa por aquí (que no es poca) y no conoce el tema.

Un saludo sinacritú


----------



## oinoko (2 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Esto es como los duros Alfonsinos, 5 pesetas con estrellas visibles, ensayadores, estado de busto perfecto y restos de tono, no son las mismas 5 pesetas que otras sin estrellas, busto difuminado y lleno de rayas y golpes. Que son plata 900 y 25 gramos sí, que tienen la misma "salida", no.



Esto que cuentas es totalmente cierto para la plata, pero no lo es para el oro.

La moneda de oro no "circuló" en la misma manera que la plata, ya que no se pagaba el pan con monedas de oro. Las monedas de oro se guardaban en un cajón y cambiaban pocas veces de manos a lo largo de su existencia, por lo que están por lo general mucho mejor conservadas que las de plata. Es muy facil encontrar moneda de oro historica (finales del XIX o principios del XX) de años corrientes en calidad MBC+ o EBC-, practicamente a precio de spot. 

Por otro lado los gastos de refino, para pasar de 900 a 999/1000, pueden ser un par de euros por onza para la plata, que son importantes, ya que en porcentaje dos euros es mucho, pero en el oro no son más de 10 euros por onza y eso es insignificante y no afecta significativamente al precio, además, el que no sean 999 te permite tocarlas sin miedo.

La tercera pata de la moneda de oro historica, es que la moneda de oro historica es mucho más conocida y por tanto más facilmente aceptable por otra persona.

Soberanos de oro puede haber en circulación haciendo un calculo rapido y siendo conservador, más de 1.000 Millones de piezas (Un año normal pueden ser 30 o 40 Millones de piezas y se emitieron durante más de 100 años).

En cambio, el 95% de la población desconoce la existencia del bullion y más en oro, ya que los pandas de oro en circulación serán unos tres millones juntando todos los años. Los Maples unos 20 millones. La Serie Lunar no llega al millon, etc. 

Personalmente yo tengo toda mi plata en bullion, pero casi todo el oro es moneda historica conocida y corriente, (salvo algunos 1/4 de onza en dragon de la serie lunar y en panditas, que son muy monos  ).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, pienso que NO hay motivo para discutir y, en todo caso, mejor contrastar opiniones y que luego cada cual decida en consecuencia.

# Arbeyna: Respecto al conforero Tichy decirte que es un "metalero" más que contrastado, aunque no suela colaborar por aquí. Y entiendo que sabe lo que dice cuando trata sobre el Oro.

En realidad, Arbeyna, ya sabes que yo estoy más próximo a esa posición. De hecho, sólo tengo monedas de Oro circuladas o que haya tenido la consideración de "dinero" y SÍ, también tengo algún "lingotillo"...

Esto es como en todo: cada "metalero" decide con el tiempo cuáles son los "formatos" en los que se siente más cómodo, le gustan más, etc. Por ejemplo, yo suelo primar el Premium y la Numismatica en la Plata, pero hay otros "metaleros" que sólo gustan o ven "valor" en el Bullion. Y nada qué decir al respecto, ya que a estas alturas sabemos lo que queremos hacer. Otra cosa, son los "nuevos", pero éstos pueden leer y "documentarse" también por su cuenta, así que con el tiempo se pueden formar su PROPIA opinión y también qué hacer con su dinero, que para algo es "suyo" (bueno...).

Y dejo otro buen artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿CHINA SE DESHACE AHORA DE BONOS ALEMANES?

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, como veis 10 gramos (lingote) a spot +1%+19€ de gastos de envío?

Ah!, y un chiste para descargar tensiones: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-anima-a-desempleados-a-inscribirse-paro.html


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Tú mismo, pero esos gastos de envío "afean" mucho la compra. Sí, compras con +1% sobre Spot, pero los gastos de envío se te "comen" algo más del 5%, según el precio que he mirado en una tienda de venta de MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, como veis 10 gramos (lingote) a spot +1%+19€ de gastos de envío?
> 
> Ah!, y un chiste para descargar tensiones: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-anima-a-desempleados-a-inscribirse-paro.html



Lo veo bien siempre que compres 4 o 5 mínimo y te mantengan los gastos de envío a 19€. Si no, como dice *Fernando*, es un lastre importante.

Como ejemplo, piensa que quieres en un par de años juntar 15 lingotes similares en diferentes meses...19€ gastos X15€ lingotes = 285€...por un poco más ya pierdes el precio de un lingote.

Pasando a otra cosa, los índices bursátiles parecen un yoyó...suben y bajan al son de la música...cuando esta pare de sonar...ya sabéis, procurad agenciaros una silla.

Los metales apechando como pueden, sobre todo la plata que ha logrado agarrarse con uñas y dientes a esos 14,50$, de todos modos, le están soplando en la nuca, y cualquier resbalón hará que derrape a la baja, pero lo importante es que de momento aguanta.

Por cierto, os dejo una reflexión, por si alguno quiere ofrecer su opinión al respecto:

*Si tenemos en cuenta que jamás ha habido tanto dinero invertido en índices bursátiles, sobre todo USA, y presuponiendo un hipotético shock de mercado en los próximos meses, y sabiendo que las grandes gestoras, jamás permanecen el liquidez más de unos pocos días...¿a dónde pensáis que puede ir ese inmenso montón de liquidez que podría surgir de la noche para la mañana?*...hablo de más pasta de la que ha habido jamás soble la mesa, y sería un *all in *en toda regla.

Un saludo a todos y buenas noches, gracias por los comentarios y aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Interesante "reflexión", perooooo... ¿Hablamos de un Crack como en el 2008 o vamos más "allá"? Es que lo que tú propones (un "All In") es factible en un Crack como los vividos en tiempos recientes (2008, 2000, 1987...), pero si nos vamos a uno como el del 29 ¿de qué dinero hablamos? Una vez "volatizado" buena parte del mismo, qué dinero habría sobre la "mesa"... Me temo que NO estaría ahí y SÍ en otros "activos" o en Bancolchón.

Si se diera la primera opción que apunto, pues veríamos muy probablemente lo mismo que se dio en el 2008, es decir que el dinero buscaría "refugio", y también "especulación", en los MPs. Y en el segundo supuesto, pues NO habrían muchas y mejores alternativas a los MPS y, especialmente, en el Oro se verían precios que NO voy a prospeccionar, ya que ahora mismo pertenecen al mundo de Morfeo...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Sep 2015)

Tichy dijo:


> No era mi intención discutir ni picar el amor propio de nadie, pero te estás equivocando, sí.



Pues tienes toda la razón. Como ya dije en su momento, no controlo el oro, salvo Escudos y alguna que otra, pero Española, así que en lugar de levantar el culo de la silla y buscar en el World Coin el peso de la moneda, lo busqué en internet, error.... ahora entiendo que debían hacer únicamente referencia al "peso del oro".

En fin, todos los días se aprende algo nuevo  

Gracias!

---------- Post added 02-sep-2015 at 21:30 ----------




oinoko dijo:


> Personalmente yo tengo toda mi plata en bullion, pero casi todo el oro es moneda historica conocida y corriente, (salvo algunos 1/4 de onza en dragon de la serie lunar y en panditas, que son muy monos  ).
> 
> Saludos.



Esos Pandas de 1/4 de onza, qué tamaño tienen? como una moneda de un euro? o más pequeña?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Dejo esto por si te interesa...

Panorama numismático, Artículos, Panda chino, tradición milenaria en una onza de oro

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Sep 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

A pesar de lo que digan las cotizaciones, la realidad es que las compras de FÍSICO de "inversión" en los MPs continúan a un ritmo fortísimo durante este año...

- SILVER MARKET OUTBREAK: Surging Physical Demand & Falling Inventories : SRSrocco Report

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Dejo esto por si te interesa...
> 
> Panorama numismático, Artículos, Panda chino, tradición milenaria en una onza de oro
> 
> Saludos.




Fernando, Arbeyna...Una pregunta

El panda en oro se revaloriza y tiene tanta consideración como el de plata? Es decir, colocaríais el Panda de oro en el siguiente escalón al Krugerrand? 

Gracias 

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Desconozco la evolución que siguen las Pandas de Oro, pero recuerdo que en cierta ocasión me interese por una ya antigua y el sobre Spot NO "mataba". Hice una oferta y no le intereso, pero tampoco la cambié, es decir que no es una moneda que yo valore especialmente. Comparativamente, NO creo que en las Pandas, por regla general, las monedas de Oro se revaloricen en la misma proporción que lo hacen las de Plata. De todas formas, como ya te decía, no tengo datos para darte una opinión con cierta base y seguro que algún conforero te dará una respuesta más autorizada.

Sin embargo, te diría que las Pandas suelen ser de las más caras entre las de 1oz de Oro, incluso creo que por encima de los Krugerrand, pero unos pocos Euros, tampoco nada del otro mundo...

Bueno, astur_burbuja, supongo que otros conforeros te darán más "luz" sobre esta cuestión, ya que yo estoy "pez" al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Sep 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Fernando, Arbeyna...Una pregunta
> 
> El panda en oro se revaloriza y tiene tanta consideración como el de plata? Es decir, colocaríais el Panda de oro en el siguiente escalón al Krugerrand?
> 
> ...



Gracias por el link Fernando.

Astur, yo de monedas de oro no puedo echarte una mano, fíjate que se me ocurrió "sacar" la cantidad de oro de un Soberano, y la que he liado 

Pero por lo que llevo visto, soy de la misma opinión que Fernando, el bullion oro tiene pocas posibilidades de pegar el pelotazo como lo hacen algunas otras onzas de plata, no he visto bullion que multiplique x5 por el simple hecho de tener un diseño u otro, como lo han hecho onzas de plata de hace menos de 10 años.

Al final, u optamos por "diversificar" y comprar un poco de todo, o es una locura decidirse por algo, y sin contar con la frase de "bueno, ya que tengo estas x monedas, voy a ver si completo la colección..." y otro frente abierto. Habrá que pensar en los lingotes, que esos no son coleccionables


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Una enfermedad global. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

- Santander, Sabadell, Bankia y el caso del amargo chocolate. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Fernando, Arbeyna...Una pregunta
> 
> El panda en oro se revaloriza y tiene tanta consideración como el de plata? Es decir, colocaríais el Panda de oro en el siguiente escalón al Krugerrand?
> 
> ...



En mi opinión, el comportamiento del panda oro no es, efectivamente comparable al de plata, en cuanto a revalorización del Premium, como ya te han señalado.

No obstante, tampoco se parece al de Krugerrands, Maples, Filarmónicas de oro y similares, es decir, el bullion puro y duro que no se diferencia de un año a otro excepto por la fecha. En estos casos, el sobrespot es prácticamente constante. Se cotiza igual un Krugerrand de oro de hace dos años o de hace treinta (con las posibles excepciones claro está de años de menor emisión o estado de la moneda).

En cambio, los pandas de oro antiguos que se ven en subastas, alcanzan siempre un sobrespot superior al que puedes comprar el panda del año (que ya tiene un sobrespot superior al Kruger o al Maple). En resumen, que el componente coleccionista, sí tiene un plus de revalorización para el panda de oro, aunque sin llegar a las exageraciones de los pandas de plata. En concreto y por lo que he visto en alguna subasta, se pueden alcanzar sobrespots del 15 o el 20%, impensables en principio en un Kruger. Ahora bien, ¿ocurrirá lo mismo en 20 años con un Panda del 2015 que compres hoy? Nadie te va a poder asegurar eso, pero sí te diría que hay más probabilidad que si compras un Kruger.


----------



## amador (3 Sep 2015)

Retomando el tema de la crisis del 29 que tratasteis hace unos días, me gustaría conocer algunos detalles que seguro que los estudiosos de ese periodo (fernandojcg) y otros conocéis.

En concreto que pasó con los bonos soberanos y de empresas. ¿Cayeron a la nada como las acciones? ¿Se devaluaron sólo un poco? Y de paso, ¿qué pasó con la inflación tras la crisis ?

Digo esto, porque algunos fondos de pensiones que no invierten en renta variable (acciones) si que invierten en bonos (soberanos y de compañías) y me gustaría saber que pasaría con estos fondos si hay un crack generalizado similar al del 29.

Sobre el Panda de Oro que comentáis, he estado tentado a comprar uno. Son unos 20 eurelios más que un Mapple o Filarmónica, pero es precioso.

Gracias


----------



## Que viene (3 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Gracias por el link Fernando.
> 
> Astur, yo de monedas de oro no puedo echarte una mano, fíjate que se me ocurrió "sacar" la cantidad de oro de un Soberano, y la que he liado
> 
> ...



Hay algunas excepciones. Volviendo a los soberanos, los de 2002, 2005 y 2012, siendo bullion tienen un premium más alto por el cambio de diseño.
Por no hablar del de 1989 (este es proof) que multiplica actualmente por 4 su valor en oro. Al menos en UK hay mucho coleccionista de soberanos y monedas de hace pocos años cogen un premium de un 10% o un 15% fácilmente.


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, tenéis alguna referencia de esta tienda? Edelmetall-Handel ESG Edelmetallshop für Gold Silber Platin Palladium


----------



## Que viene (3 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, tenéis alguna referencia de esta tienda? Edelmetall-Handel ESG Edelmetallshop für Gold Silber Platin Palladium



Según la nota que aparece en la home, no residentes en Alemania tendrían que recoger el pedido allí, no envían...


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Sep 2015)

Es una pena, tienen unos productos para regalo por 39 euros muy interesantes de este estilo que cambia la imagen con el moviniento.













Conocéis alguna tienda que envíe a España con productos similares?

Gracias.


----------



## Tichy (3 Sep 2015)

Que viene dijo:


> Hay algunas excepciones. Volviendo a los soberanos, los de 2002, 2005 y 2012, siendo bullion tienen un premium más alto por el cambio de diseño.
> Por no hablar del de 1989 (este es proof) que multiplica actualmente por 4 su valor en oro. Al menos en UK hay mucho coleccionista de soberanos y monedas de hace pocos años cogen un premium de un 10% o un 15% fácilmente.



En efecto, pero son casos especiales con tiradas bajas. Casualmente esta misma mañana he visto uno del 2005 que ha salido a subasta. A ver en cuanto queda.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Ayer estuve viendo un documental en el National Geographic y no estaba nada mal, no acabé de verlo (más bien lo ví a trozos) porque ya sabéis que los churumbeles mandan y con tal de que no den la murga les pongo programas infantiles, jeje.

Pues bien, el documental en cuestión es:
National Geographic: The Quest for Gold (2014)

Que aquí lo encontraréis con el título de: "La Lucha por el Oro", supongo que tendrá motivos de copyright y marketing.

En él, mencionaron a un tal Mansa Musa, el cual fue una especie de Rey Midas en África, según la wiki: _"Fue el gobernante más rico de su tiempo y es la persona más rica de todos los tiempos si se ajusta su patrimonio por la inflación."_

La verdad es que no recuerdo si dijeron cuanto oro poseyó pero era una gran cantidad. El tema es que a pesar de considerarme metalero, ignoraba que existió esa persona, al principio cuando escuché el nombre me descojoné, porque era el mismo que utilizaron en una carta que me enviaron allá por los inicios del 2000 pidiéndome dinero para hacerme rico (el timo del Nigeriano, vamos) ¿quién no ha recibido ese tipo de cartas?

Y bueno, pues mira por donde, que ese nombre tenía mucho sentido en su día -por eso supongo que lo utilizaron-, en ese tiempo, agradezco mi ignorancia ya que de haber sabido de ese tío, y que un descendiente de él me pide ayuda, hubiese caído o al menos hubiese respondido algo, jeje.

En el documental también mencionaron a Peter Munk el fundador de Barrick Gold (es la multinacional minera dedicada a la extracción de oro más grande del mundo, con sede en la ciudad canadiense de Toronto). Que decir, judío (no me extraña) hijo de banquero acaudalado, lo interesante de ese tema es que estuvo a punto de ser enviado a los campos de concentración junto a su padre en la WWII, pero su padre le dio un maletín al funcionario nazi para comprar su libertad, cosa que obtuvo y se fueron a USA.

¿A que adivináis que contenía ese maletín?, por supuesto Oro ¿qué otra cosa iba a ser?, para que luego no digáis que la reliquia bárbara no es un seguro.

Y bueno, en ese documental se vieron muchos temas en referencia al oro, yo lo considero excelente por temas de curiosidades y saber un poco por donde investigar si se tiene inquietud, no obstante, de donde viene ya sabemos de las posibles manipulaciones y las más que probables medias verdades que cuentan, pero aún así, vale la pena.

Pasando a otro tema y alegraros la tarde, ¿os acordáis de que en el hilo Parte II os puse una notica sobre el pufo del AVE entre Francia y España?, en resumen que la pelea era entre cuanto le tocaría pagar a cada país, ahora tenemos al HDLGP de Florentino que quiere una indemnización de nada más y nada menos casi 300 millones de euros, vamos nada nuevo bajo el sol, privatizar beneficios y socializar pérdidas.

*ACS exigirá casi 300 millones de indemnización tras caer TP Ferro*


Spoiler



ACS podrá reclamar el pago de casi 300 millones a España como compensación por la caída de TP Ferro. El Juzgado de Gerona declaró ayer el concurso de acreedores de la filial de la constructora española y Eiffage, que gestionan el Túnel de Pertús que une el AVE entre España y Francia.

Esta decisión supone que será el magistrado el que tenga que dictaminar si España y Francia deberán pagar una compensación a ambas constructoras, ya que al igual que pasó con el almacén de gas Castor, el contrato de la concesión incluye una cláusula equivalente a la Responsabilidad Patrimonial del Estado (RPA), que podría obligar a ambos gobiernos a desembolsar hasta 420 millones. 

Algunas fuentes señalan que a España le correspondería cerca del 60% del endeudamiento, es decir, más de 255 millones. Para Francia, el importe superaría ligeramente los 170 millones. No obstante, otras fuentes se remiten a la proporción al 50% de la participación de las constructoras, lo que supondría 214 millones para cada país.

*Insolvencia*
El juez ha constatado la situación de insolvencia en la que se encuentra la empresa en un auto fechado el 1 de septiembre, en el que además otorga a TP Ferro un plazo de dos meses para presentar un informe sobre la situación de la compañía.

El auto del juzgado mercantil declara de esta forma el concurso que la sociedad gestora de la línea solicitó voluntariamente el pasado mes de julio, al no lograr refinanciar su deuda ni con sus bancos ni con los gobiernos, que además han rechazado varias solicitudes millonarias de indemnización realizadas por las dos constructoras.

TP Ferro se encontraba en preconcurso desde el pasado 19 de marzo y el plazo para llegar a un acuerdo con la banca y los fondos acreedores finalizó el pasado 19 de julio. Al no haber alcanzado un acuerdo ni con los acreedores, que se dividen prácticamente al 50% entre fondos de inversión internacionales (Avenue, BlueMountain, Neuberger Beman) y entidades financieras (ING, BBVA, Bankia, Caixabank o Novo Banco).

Además, los Gobiernos de España y Francia se habían negado en rotundo a aportar los 140 millones de euros que pedían TP Ferro y los acreedores de la infraestructura para refinanciar la deuda y evitar la quiebra. 

ACS y Eiffage, las propietarias de TP Ferro, acordaron en julio con los Estados inyectar cuatro millones, suficientes para mantener la operativa hasta marzo de 2016. 

*Seguirán negociando*
A partir de ahí, las partes seguirán negociando para intentar lograr la viabilidad del proyecto, cuyos costes financieros son, en este momento, inasumibles para la concesionaria, que ya ha denunciado a los países por los retrasos iniciales en la construcción de las vías y por las erráticas previsiones de tráfico, entre otras cuestiones. Para ACS, Eiffage y los acreedores todo pasaba porque los Estados insuflasen capital. Un dinero público que, con las elecciones a la vuelta de la esquina, el Gobierno español no estaba dispuesto a aportar -tampoco el francés-, tal y como reiteró la ministra de Fomento, Ana Pastor.

ACS y Eiffage se habrían comprometido a aportar 50 millones, siempre y cuando los Estados asumieran su parte. De los 190 millones totales, una parte fundamental se destinaría a recomprar deuda y el resto al negocio, cuyas perspectivas, en cualquier caso, son mucho más positivas que hace unos meses.

España y Francia negocian varias alternativas. Por un lado, estudian la creación de una sociedad económico-financiera de capital público que se haría cargo de la gestión del AVE entre ambos países. Esta vía es la preferida por el Ejecutivo francés. La otra opción es que Adif asuma la concesión en las líneas del territorio español y que la RFF, el gestor ferroviario galo, haga lo propio en Francia. En este caso, existen "complicaciones derivadas de los protocolos de seguridad".

Ambas soluciones, obligan a los Estados a enfrentar una deuda millonaria que repercutiría en el déficit público. 

Ambos gobiernos se negaron a aportar los 100 millones de euros -50 millones cada uno- que los fondos acreedores, que tienen más del 50% de la deuda, exigieron al consorcio que integran ACS y Eiffage. 

Estos fondos propusieron que si TP Ferro desembolsaba 100 millones se le eximía durante siete años de amortizar el principal de la deuda, aunque seguirían haciendo frente a los intereses. Fue el ultimátum de los acreedores, que no obtuvo respuesta positiva por parte de la sociedad, lo que a su vez trató de involucrar a las administraciones española y francesa, sin éxito, con el pretexto de que se trata de una concesión administrativa y de que no se han cumplido las previsiones de tráfico de viajeros iniciales.



Saludos y que tengáis buena tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: Interesantes preguntas las que planteas, pero NO nos sirven hoy en día, ya que ni los EE.UU. ni el mundo Occidental, aparte de los "nuevos actores", tienen nada que ver con la situación económico-financiera del Crack 29. Piensa que la economía americana era esencialmente agrícola, luego no existían coberturas sociales como el subsidio de desempleo, etc.

Tus preguntas son fáciles de responder respecto a la deuda empresarial y gubernamental, teniendo en cuenta que para nada su volumen era comparable a la actual: quebraron buena parte de las empresas, de ahí el fuerte desempleo que se produjo y luego tenemos la devaluación sufrida por el Dólar... Por cierto, me he "entretenido" en calcular lo que se podía comprar con $1 en 1929 y que costaría hoy (2015): $13,96... Tasa acumulada de inflación: +1295,6%...

Lo que me preocupa respecto a lo sucedido entonces es que se produjo algo semejante a lo que estamos viviendo: la manipulación de la oferta monetaria por parte de la FED, luego de que fuera "privatizada", en 1913, por el Presidente Woodrow Wilson, y ya en ese momento los EE.UU. comenzaron a apartarse del Patrón Oro...

Respecto a la Inflación: Durante el período 1927/1928 se dieron tasas de Inflación negativas. Y en 1929, el promedio anualizado fue de 0,0%, pero para el período 1930/1933 las tasas de Inflación fueron negativas, pero muy elevadas, siendo el peor año 1932, donde no hubo ningún mes que bajará del -9,9%...

Mira, te anexo un artículo que, en parte, podría suscribir y que enlaza con lo que planteas...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...crack-de-la-bolsa-de-1929-y-el-proximo-crack/

Y, de paso, un vistazo a la Hemeroteca de la época...

- http://hemeroteca-paginas.Lavanguardia.com/LVE07/HEM/1929/10/31/LVG19291031-024.pdf

Sobre las Pandas tampoco hay porqué pagar mucho más sobre Spot y la diferencia respecto al Krugerrand suele ser de +10 Euros.

Bueno, antes de dejaros, comentar que hace unos minutos le estaban "dando" al Oro: $1122,30...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2015 at 16:04 ----------

- Vozpópuli - ¡Nos la querrán colar de nuevo!

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2015)

El problema es que actualmente no sabemos como están las cosas. La virtualidad ha traído mucha información, pero la mayoría de la misma está manipulada.

No sabemos realmente cómo están las cosas, ya puede una empresa dar documentos oficiales en los que menciona su solvencia, balances positivos y beneficios; pero detrás de ello hay pufos que no pueden solucionarse.

Igualmente tenemos gobiernos que manipulan datos y/o cambian parámetros de los indicadores en los cuales se hace ver que el país en cuestión está en la shampion ligg.

No nos engañemos, ya puede un día aparecer en los medios más importantes que -por ejemplo- Santander es uno de los mejores bancos del mundo mundial y al día siguiente tenemos una investigación -con GC incluida- en donde van a prisión (sólo de pega) los directivos, mientras alguno de ellos pide disculpas (con una indemnización de muchos 0's en algún paraíso fiscal) por manipular datos.

Es lo que hay, la economía convertida en un gran casino donde prima el farol para pillar pringaos -mientras más mejor- con el agravante que los que juegan a ese juego están a merced del famoso "click" de embargo de todas sus posesiones virtuales (véase Grecia y su congelación de activos en el extranjero) o la voraz mano de los acreedores de impuestos. Además, ver las fluctuaciones que dejan a más de uno sin dormir.

Nada está seguro, si jugáis a ese juego, tened siempre presente que eso se puede acabar en un instante, por ese motivo solo utilizad fiat que no necesitéis o al menos estéis dispuestos a perder sin que os quite el hipo.

El petróleo de 39 subió a casi 50, luego a 44 ahora está a 47, no hay "inversión" que aguante esas fluctuaciones en un plazo muy corto de tiempo sin que salten stops, margin calls, comisiones de mantenimiento, roll overs, desvelos, terrores entre otras cosas; encima el sufrimiento del cambio de divisa si uno quiere convertir en real esa riqueza virtual amén de la tajada del "hacienda semos to's payo" (no había mencionado a Montoro).

En cambio, los MP's, los tienes ahí, es poseerlos y olvidarse de comisiones por mantenimiento, el que su precio en el fiat de turno se convierta a 0 de verdad lo dudo y mucho-, SIEMPRE tendrán valor.

En mi humilde opinión, no vale la pena discutir por una diferencia de pocos euros, a mi me entra le risa entre 35 y 37€/gramo (redondeando), a los poseedores de oro, ¿de verdad sabéis lo que tenéis entre manos?

Es eso que llaman libertad...

Saludos


----------



## 8cilindros (3 Sep 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Con respecto a este post de Fernando y si os interesa como ha variado la "inflación", os dejo esta tabal que recoje una estimación del IPC en EEUU desde 1800 hasta el presente (es una estimación, no creo que hubiera oficina de estadística en 1800 en EEUU).

https://www.minneapolisfed.org/comm...culator-information/consumer-price-index-1800

Mirad el "nivel de precios" entre 1800 y 1850 y entre 1870 y 1900, época dorada (nunca mejor dicho) del patrón oro.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Interesantes preguntas las que planteas, pero NO nos sirven hoy en día, ya que ni los EE.UU. ni el mundo Occidental, aparte de los "nuevos actores", tienen nada que ver con la situación económico-financiera del Crack 29. Piensa que la economía americana era esencialmente agrícola, luego no existían coberturas sociales como el subsidio de desempleo, etc.
> 
> Tus preguntas son fáciles de responder respecto a la deuda empresarial y gubernamental, teniendo en cuenta que para nada su volumen era comparable a la actual: quebraron buena parte de las empresas, de ahí el fuerte desempleo que se produjo y luego tenemos la devaluación sufrida por el Dólar... Por cierto, me he "entretenido" en calcular lo que se podía comprar con $1 en 1929 y que costaría hoy (2015): $13,96... Tasa acumulada de inflación: +1295,6%...
> 
> ...


----------



## amador (3 Sep 2015)

Gracias fernandojcg por los enlaces. Los he leído rápido por encima, pero creo que tendré que dejar su relectura detallada para el fin de semana, porque vale la pena leerlos en profundidad.

La última reflexión de Refinanciado la comparto totalmente. Después de entrar en esto de los MP (a la pequeña escala que me puedo permitir) cada vez veo más clara la idea, y ya no consulto con tanta asiduidad el precio del oro, o me preocupo porque no compré en un mínimo. Se que el valor estará ahí. Lo del judío que compró su libertad a un nazi con oro, del enlace que ha puesto Fernando lo explica todo en pocas palabras.

Saludos


----------



## Atzukak (3 Sep 2015)

8cilindros dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Con respecto a este post de Fernando y si os interesa como ha variado la "inflación", os dejo esta tabal que recoje una estimación del IPC en EEUU desde 1800 hasta el presente (es una estimación, no creo que hubiera oficina de estadística en 1800 en EEUU).
> 
> ...



Hablando de patron oro hoy he leido este articulo:
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/09/oro-recobra-prestigio-frente-instituciones-mundiales/

Yo no lo veo pero bueno, nunca se sabe...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: Mira, este hilo es muy dinámico, de manera que mucha información no se lee y aconsejaría que os "apuntéis" aquello que os pueda interesar, así lo podréis leer tranquilamente cuando dispongáis de tiempo para ello. 

En los MPs. no hay que tener ninguna "prisa" y dedicar sólo el "excedente" del que se pueda prescindir. Y el objetivo no deja de ser otro que uno cree su propio "Banco Central"... Piensa que los "metaleros" suelen ser los "resistentes" más fieros que tiene el Sistema Fiat y, a nivel mundial, sustraen una gran cantidad de dinero del "control" de aquellos "indeseables" que hoy, ayer y mañana MANDAN en el mundo. Por consiguiente, no es "extraña" la "demonización" que de los MPs hace la propaganda "interesada".

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Es una pena, tienen unos productos para regalo por 39 euros muy interesantes de este estilo que cambia la imagen con el moviniento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 Gramm Gold Geschenkbarren Flipmotiv: Viel Glück, 43,79 &euro;
Sólo lo he encontrado aquí, aunque no tiene el mismo precio. Parece que sí envían a España, aunque quizá te salga a cuenta comprar algo más para amortizar los gastos de envío. 

Sobre el tema del precio y demás, pues no soy de los que suelen comprar a lo loco, y mucho menos el metal, dos euros de diferencia por gramo puede parecer una ridiculez, pero en una onza ya son, 62 euros o casi dos gramos de oro (si se prefiere ver de esta manera). Que hay que comprar, sí, pero con cabeza, quizá algunos no recuerdan los precios del 2012, en especial la plata, pero también para el oro. 

La diferencia de haber comprado la semana pasada a comprar esta, 60 euros en 1/2 onza, una moneda más de 1/20 onza en casa o una menos.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Sep 2015)

No me malinterpretéis, yo suelo ser bastante "rata" a la hora de comprar MP's y cualquier eurillo que me ahorre más puedo dedicar a ese menester.

A lo que voy es que no es lo mismo buscar un buen precio de ese momento (en lo particular me molesta que algunos buscan sacarte lo que puedan en lugar de dar precios razonables que permitan permanecer en el negocio durante mucho tiempo, que esto es una prueba de resistencia) a rascar migajas entre diversos tipos de monedas, ya que como lo han mencionado antes, cada una está para lo que está.

En lo personal yo soy más de soberanos (cuando "termine" con ellos iré a por otras similares) por motivos que van más allá de ahorrarme un par de euros respecto a otro tipo de monedas que son bullion puro y duro. Si lo pensáis realmente ese extra que pago de más, lo hago pensando en liquidez y un seguro adicional (coste 2 euros/gramo) para tener un mercado de venta más amplio y depende la situación, pasar por un friki coleccionista en lugar de un especulador come niños que por su culpa se hundió el mundo.

Aclaro que no le hago ascos a ninguna moneda de MP, al contrario, si pudiese tener de todo lo tendría sin dudar, pero siendo realista, tengo posibilidades adquisitivas limitadas y debo centrarme en mis prioridades; digo esto no sin mal sabor de boca ya que me he quedado con ganas de algunas de 1 onza que tenía en la mira, espero algún día poder darme ese gustazo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 03-sep-2015 at 23:47 ----------

Ahora os dejo una noticia curiosa:

*McDonald's puede dejar a EEUU sin huevos: la escasez ya ha disparado los precios* 


Spoiler



El precio de los huevos en EEUU está por las nubes. Según publica Bloomberg el precio de la docena a día de hoy está en los 2,57 dólares, el nivel más alto de toda la historia. Los huevos se han convertido de forma temporal en un bien muy escaso en EEUU, lo que ha disparado sus precios. Pero la historia puede que no acabe aquí, pues McDonald's ha anunciado que el próximo mes servirá desayunos durante todo el día, lo que obligará a la mayor cadena de de comida rápida del mundo a incrementar su demanda de huevos, lo que acrecentará la escasez.

La demanda de huevos seguía una tendencia al alza en la mayor potencia económica del mundo, mientras que no se prevé que la oferta puede contener ese apetito por los huevos, miles de pollos han sido exterminados en los últimos meses. 

La gripe aviar ha golpeado con mucha violencia a las granjas de y varios estados situados en el medio oeste de EEUU. Alrededor de 49 millones de pollos y pavos han muerto o han sido ejecutados por esta gripe, que por el momento parece estar controlada. Según ha informado un directivo de la cadena de comida Panda Express a la CNBC "la escasez de huevos se mantendrá alrededor de 24 meses, según les han informado las autoridades. En nuestro caso los proveedores que nos venden clara de huevo se han reducido, nuestra capacidad para adquirir un producto seguro y fiable es limitada en este momento".

Mientras que la escasez de huevos está obligando a los restaurantes convencionales a cambiar los platos que contienen huevo, McDonald's va a tener que multiplicar su demanda para poder servir su desayuno estrella, el McMuffin Egg, que es una especie de sándwich con un huevo, beicon canadiense y queso americano. 

McDonald's cuenta con 14.350 restaurantes en todo EEUU y es la cadena de comida rápida que más menús sirve al día. No hay estimaciones sobre el aumento sobre el aumento de la demanda de huevos que supondrá extender el desayuno las 24 horas del día, pero su efecto sobre los precios no puede ser otro que encarecer lo que es un alimento básico. 

Un buen ejemplo ocurrió en el año 2000. McDonald's decidió introducir en sus menús manzanas, al poco tiempo la cadena de comida rápida se había convertido en el mayor comprado de manzanas del país y el consumo de esta fruta se incrementó.



Interesante lo que ocasiona una simple gripe en unos pollos y la decisión de una multinacional de ofrecer un producto, ahora tenemos la docena de huevos en USA en máximos históricos, por cierto ¿Dónde quedó la tan cacareada deflación?

Pero eso no es todo, si se está pagando buen precio en USA, quizás salga a cuenta exportar a USA los huevos producidos aquí (¿os suena la exportación de Almería?), entonces tendríamos que recurrir a huevos "extranjeros" para cubrir nuestras necesidades. 

Tiene narices, al final todo se basa en el dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Bien, sólo "acotar" que Deflación existe, aún en estado larvario, pero se está notando en buena parte del mundo, pero ya he dicho en muchas ocasiones que hoy en día eso es más bien un "concepto", puesto que la realidad es muy diferente en un mismo escenario económico. En España "conviven" Inflación "soterrada" en buena parte de la clase media, Hiperinflación entre los más desfavorecidos (¿o qué son los famosos 426 Euros?) y también en otros "actores" se dan la Deflación y la Estanflación...

Mira, Refinanciado, lo que comentas sobre los huevos NO es nuevo. En nuestro país, creo que fue en 2012 cuando se produjo una situación parecida, aunque por otros motivos, pero desde entonces los huevos se mantienen en el mismo precio que experimentaron y que fue de un subida del 50% de una sola "tacada". En fin, podemos sacar nuestras propias "conclusiones" al respecto...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Una acusación denuncia ante Estrasburgo la composición del tribunal que juzgará la caja B del PP

- Vozpópuli - ¿Fedgate?

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, en el siguiente cuadro se compara el precio del oro con "número de días de trabajo", me lo puede explicar alguien?
Los tipos de cambio históricos desde 1953 con el gráfico - fxtop.com

Gracias.


----------



## Grecorio (4 Sep 2015)

Hola Bocanegra,
Son los días de cotización para los que se expresa la media, el máximo y el mínimo. 
No tiene nada que ver con equivalencias en trabajo para comprar determinada cantidad de MP.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Sep 2015)

Hola buenas, a ver si se puede ver. Es el índice de % bullish en mineros... muy descriptivo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo esto...

- Will Uncle Sam Confiscate Gold Again?

Por cierto, para quienes todavía se creen el "cuento" del Dinar de Oro del EI, fijaros en la foto de los presuntos miembros de ese grupo terrorista. Esos "pollos" NO tienen las manos propias de quien está acostumbrado a utilizar fusiles... sólo les ha faltado pintarse las uñas.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo esto...
> 
> - Will Uncle Sam Confiscate Gold Again?
> 
> ...



Menudo artículo, de lo más "tranquilizador", de verdad que es una lástima, por no llamarlo de otra forma, que quien debiera ser el garante de tus intereses, resulte ser que además de robarte, lo hace de "forma legal".

Respecto a las "pseudo monedas" acuñadas por "esos" no me lo creo, hoy en día cualquiera puede contratar los servicios de una ceca privada y que te acuñen un par de medallas para cualquier celebración. Propaganda más que otra cosa, a ver si les paran los píes de una p. vez que no se a qué están esperando...

Por cierto, algo he leído de la previsible subida de tipos por la Reserva Federal, eso en "teoría" lleva a que el volumen de efectivo circulante suba, dejando las "inversiones" como bolsa o "refugio" como metales, no? Vamos, la teoría, que luego otra cosa es que sea así o no. (A ver si me agencio con algunos libros de economía, porque os leo y como si estuvierais escribiendo en Sueco)


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Aquí nos caracterizamos por tratar los temas de forma muy sencilla, sin demasiados "tecnicismos", con el fin de llegar al máximo de gente y procurando que sea de la forma más amena posible. Piensa que aquí nos siguen personas que son expertas en el campo de la Economía y, aunque evidentemente tienen su propia opinión, siempre han elogiado esta faceta que nos caracteriza.

Mira, Arbeyna, cuando una miserable subida del 0,25% en las tasas de interés de los EE.UU. está provocando tanta "desazón" y nerviosismo es por "algo" que NO explican. Y más sencillo de "entender": la subida NO se justifica en función de los datos económicos que se van conociendo en los EE.UU. y ayer el dato de la creación de empleo fue un buen ejemplo de ello. Ahora bien, ese "estancamiento" en las tasas de interés tampoco es bueno...

Retomando tu pregunta, está claro que un 0,25% podría "notarse" inicialmente en varios activos financieros, pero tendría que diluirse a los pocos días, ya que -insisto en ello- estamos hablando de una mísera subida y otra cosa, muy diferente, es que se "descontarán" subidas más sostenidas en el tiempo de las tasas de interés, pero que no se esperan a corto y medio plazo...

Quizás, cuando se produzca la tan "cacareada" subida, sea para mandar un mensaje de "confianza" de que la Economía americana está "sólida" y es que hacer lo contrario también sería penalizado por los mercados, después de hacer la oportuna "reflexión"...

Y dejo esto...

- ¿Cuánto dinero debe España? . Noticias de Economía

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Rebelion. La Industria del Petr

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...emorias-y-semillas-a-altamar-alaska-y-siberia

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (5 Sep 2015)

Eladio Fernandez dijo:


> "...
> 
> Ayer veíamos llegar rompehielos y destructores norteamericanos al Mar de Bering, cerca de Sakhalin en dónde Rusia y Rockefeller habían confirmado una zona segura para la extracción de petróleo. Algo si está claro Rockefeller nunca ha abandonado el negocio del petróleo que nos querían hacer creer."



Tiene guasa la cosa...


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2015)

Hacía días que no miraba las líneas y la verdad, que esto pinta regular. La última subida del oro, es pan para hoy...de momento.

No se han roto resistencias, ni tan siquiera nos hemos acercado a ellas, y seguimos derrapando a la baja sobre la media de 50 sesiones.

Los osciladores perdiendo momento, y auguran lateralidad o pequeñas bajadas. Anotad 1115$ OZ a cortísimo plazo, si se pierden bajará a apoyar posiblemente en la línea de tendencia de soporte sobre 1080-1070$, que de perderse "adiós" ... habría que sacar nuevas líneas pero con panorama muy bajista para el metal.

Por arriba ahora mismo a cortísimo plazo, debemos romper 1150-1160$ Oz, queda algo lejos, y con el momentum de los indicadores, no lo veo demasiado plausible.

Si estuviera trabajando con derivados, o me quedaba a la espera, o teniendo que jugármela por "huevos", apostaría por pequeñas bajadas en el metal en esta semana próxima.

 

Por cierto *Fernando* menudos zulos que se están preparando por ahí arriba, vamos a tener que ir comprando algo por Islandia, que por lo menos tenemos energía geotérmica para calentar el agujero.

*Ladrillófilo* bien observado ese índice, y supongo que pensando en el sentimiento contrario...yo también lo veo, pero creo que en un mes o dos...a ver que pasa.

Por cierto, en cuanto a las confiscaciones estatales de metales, bienes inmuebles, propiedades intelectuales, empresas...nada nuevo, solo lo que lleva haciendo el estado desde que el organismo está por encima del ciudadano..."necesitamos ciertamente una _rebelión del atlas"_, para deshacernos de tanto parásito no productivo que solo aplica leyes para proteger a este gremio improductivo llamémosle "clase política"...lo de clase sobra.

*Refinanciado* todos somos bastante "ratas" a la hora de financiar nuestra afición metalera...no nos solemos casar casi con nadie, y buscamos la ganga por la red como quién busca agua en el desierto.

De todos modos, os cuento un detalle, yo mismo, sin tener pajolera idea de Premium en oro, me compré el año pasado la moneda de 1 oz lunar de UK del caballo, por que me gustaba, y este año seguí con la de la cabra, carnero, oveja...o lo que sea...pues la del año pasado, ya está un 8% por encima de la de este año...¿por qué?...ni idea, pero supongo que todo depende de la oferta y la demanda, yo no tengo pensado venderla, pero si hubiera comprado 10, podría cambiarlas este año por 11 kruguerrands por ejemplo.

Buena noche de sábado, y un saludo, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## nekcab (5 Sep 2015)

Siento tocar un tema que para vosotros está más que trillado: os leo y veo que las monedas con "spot" tendrán más salida. Y claro, bajo mi lógica "externa" no-metalera entiendo que monedas tipo Kruguer deberían tener más salida al ser monedas sin ese componente subjetivo (permitirme la expresión no sé si acertada) que sería el mercado coleccionista.

Corregirme si he dicho alguna barbaridad....


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Siento tocar un tema que para vosotros está más que trillado: os leo y veo que las monedas con "spot" tendrán más salida. Y claro, bajo mi lógica "externa" no-metalera entiendo que monedas tipo Kruguer deberían tener más salida al ser monedas sin ese componente subjetivo (permitirme la expresión no sé si acertada) que sería el mercado coleccionista.
> 
> Corregirme si he dicho alguna barbaridad....



La salida como tu dices, la tiene la moneda más barata con la misma cantidad de oro fino que el resto.

Por ejemplo si tenemos 1 Kruguerrand nuevo a 1000€, y tenemos un panda nuevo a 1100€, tendrá más demanda a priori el kruger. Luego ya si rizamos el rizo y vamos a un Maple reflejos dorados que está el 2000€, pues tendrá mucha menos demanda...¿Cómo solucionamos esto?

Pues reduciendo las tiradas...imagina que hay 20 millones de krugers del 2015, 1 millón de pandas, y 200 maples edición especial...¡ya está!...menos oferta para igualar la demanda, implica subir el precio.

Lo que cada cosa valdrá en 5 años...no lo sabe nadie, pero podemos intuir que cuanto más escaso sea un producto más podrá revalorizarse si las condiciones son óptimas y el % de metal puro está equiparado al resto de monedas competidoras.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# paketazo: La verdad, es que si esos "zulos" están pensados para lo que me imagino, pues como que me da lo mismo... Si uno tiene que irse "antes de tiempo" de este mundo que sea de la forma más rápida posible. Realmente, estamos viendo estos días imágenes muy crudas de las migraciones que asolan Europa y uno se pregunta si tanto sufrimiento sirve de algo... A algunos no les ha servido de nada y digo eso porque me viene a la mente la imagen del crío en la playa... Mientras, el "problema" originario de todo esto: el EI... sin "resolver". "Algo" se tendrán que "maravillar" la mierda de políticos que dirigen esta UE que está en plena deriva...

# nekcab: El Krugerrand siempre ha tenido una gran tradición y ha sido una de las monedas más emitidas y eso por algo será...

Os dejo el enlace a un artículo que trata sobre esta moneda y que nos proporciona detalles muy interesantes...

- Moneda de oro Krugerrand - Sudáfrica

¡Ah! paketazo, estamos en el Año Chino de la ¡CABRA! y ese es el "animalito" de la moneda que tienes. Las monedas británicas suelen revalorizarse bien y, quizás, les ha dado por ese "motivo", aunque imagino que también influirá en que la tirada es reducida, vamos digo, porque tampoco me la he mirado...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2015)

Por cierto, en el artículo se menciona de la conversión del Krugerrand a Rands Sudafricanos. Bien, siempre hemos hablado de las "bondades" del Oro con respecto a la devaluación de las monedas. Veamos qué está haciendo el Rand... Y, para tener una mejor "perspectiva", clickar en la parte superior, donde pone 1M:

- ZAR USD | Rand Sudafricano Dólar estadounidense | Cambio ZAR USD - Investing.com

¿Alquien nos puede discutir lo que es EVIDENTE?

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (6 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # paketazo: La verdad, es que si esos "zulos" están pensados para lo que me imagino, pues como que me da lo mismo... Si uno tiene que irse "antes de tiempo" de este mundo que sea de la forma más rápida posible. Realmente, estamos viendo estos días imágenes muy crudas de las migraciones que asolan Europa y uno se pregunta si tanto sufrimiento sirve de algo... A algunos no les ha servido de nada y digo eso porque me viene a la mente la imagen del crío en la playa... Mientras, el "problema" originario de todo esto: el EI... sin "resolver". "Algo" se tendrán que "maravillar" la mierda de políticos que dirigen esta UE que está en plena deriva...
> 
> ...



Hace unos días, Fernando creo que fue, quien dejo un enlace a un blog donde se hablaba de que toda esta migración de refugiados estaba ordenada y dirigida por la CIA. Nunca antes se había producido algo tan grande en numero en tan poco tiempo, tan organizado y por ese punto de entrada en principio "raro" o diferente respecto a los habituales. Algo olía raro.

Y con eso me quede en la cabeza hasta que vi la famosas foto del niño. No voy a entrar en si es real o no (aunque hay precedentes de manipuLacion de fotos para orientar a la población hacia la aceptación de una futura decision política polémica, como por ejemplo la foto del pájaro o ave marina cubierto de petróleo para meternos en la Primera Guerra del Golfo). 

Lo que si me "extraña" es cuando y como aparece la foto. Y me imagino el por qué y el para que. Lamentablemente niños muertos por guerras o hambre hay todos los días pero nunca salen, a veces ni se les menciona, y últimamente y gracias al supremacismo feminista las mujeres tiene mayor rango de importancia en la ONU que los niños en cuanto a ayudas y programas de ayuda.

La foto ha salido para clavarnos varios miles (millones?) de inmigraNtes por la cara, la mayoría probablemente sin formación o cualificacion alta en un momento que Europa exporta ingenieros y licenciados como otros países exportan café. 

No tengo pruebas y son mis divagaciones, pero además mucho me temo y espero equivocarme, que entre toda esa masa de pobres infelices víctimas de una guerra, nos estén colando cédulas del tipo que ya sabéis y en breve tendremos "sorpresas" en plena Europa. Ojalá me equivoque, pero por ejemplo hoy mismo en la detención de la islamista de 18 años de Gandia, se oyeron aplausos y vítores entre la gente que estaba fuer de su domicilio viendo como se la llevaba la GuardiA Civil. Como en los peores años de ETA, lo que pasa que estos no van a matar a panaderos y militares, van a matarnos a todos.

Y aquí nadie dice nada... Nadie pone lo que hay que poner, nadie defiende a Asad porque es un asesino dictador, pero con su bajada de brazos la UE esta cavando su propia tumba. Una vez más el único que parece tenerlo todo claro, Putin el Megacrak y última esperanza del hombre blanco occidental.

Perdón por el tocho off topic pero tanta demagogia por la TV y tanta palabra solidaridad proveniente de gente que nunca va a la raíz del problema, me ha puesto enfermo.


----------



## oinoko (6 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # paketazo: . Realmente, estamos viendo estos días imágenes muy crudas de las migraciones que asolan Europa y uno se pregunta si tanto sufrimiento sirve de algo... A algunos no les ha servido de nada y digo eso porque me viene a la mente la imagen del crío en la playa... Mientras, el "problema" originario de todo esto: el EI... sin "resolver". "Algo" se tendrán que "maravillar" la mierda de políticos que dirigen esta UE que está en plena deriva...



Estoy de acuerdo con Astur en cuanto a que este tema atufa mucho a manipulación de masas. 

Nos muestran por la tele lo que nos quieren mostrar. De repente no hay mayor problema en el mundo que el de los refugiados sirios, ya no hay más guerra en el mundo que la de Siria, ni situaciones más dramáticas que la de los refugiados Sirios caminando por las vías del tren. 

En media África están en guerras iguales o peores que la Siria, pero no es el momento de sacarlo por la tele.

En lo que va de año han muerto ahogadas más de 250 personas en playas y piscinas españolas, muchos de ellos también eran niños y eran españoles pero todavía no he visto por la tele la imagen de ninguno de ellos tirado en la playa. En cambio la imagen del niño sirio muerto en una playa turca, es repetida a todas horas con la clara intención de provocar una reacción de la masa.

Parece bastante claro que están pensando intervenir en Siria y quieren que la opinión pública lo esté pidiendo a gritos antes de abrir un melón que ya veremos como acaba. Es aquello que decía Sun Tzu de ganar las guerras en los templos antes que en el campo de batalla y no les funciona mal del todo.



Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (6 Sep 2015)

Aunque entiendo perfectamente a "astur_burbuja" y a "oinoko", hay que entender también el sustrato en el que se abona por parte de los mass-mierda: el componente progresista que tan buena acogida tiene entre el televidente medio.

Siempre me parecerá sorprendente la facilidad de la población media para sentir dolor por una cosa... pero total inmunidad para otras. Y aquello de que nuestra deuda según las malas lenguas se encuentre actualmente cerca de un 130% (o más según donde se consulte) del PIB... ¡¡bah!!!, simples paparruchas. Vamos, que somos un país quebrado, y junto a nosotros no andan cerca nuestros socios económicos... pero eso ipsofacto deja de ser un motivo de preocupación.

Nada como un poco de drama "externo" en el que entretenernos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, he leído vuestros comentarios y, como en todo, habrá cosas en las que tendréis razón y otras está claro, al menos para mí, en que NO...

Mirad, no me he detenido a analizar este tema, porque en lo personal lo tengo muy claro. Me explico: hace ya unos meses estuve hablando con un militar español, vamos a decir "atlantista" para remarcarlo más, y éste me comentó lo que venía en forma de migraciones promovidas por el EI. Recuerdo que ese tema lo comenté de forma particular con unos pocos conforeros con los que tengo contacto fuera de estas páginas. Además, se me revelaron varias cosas bastante graves sobre lo que está sucediendo en Siria e Irak...

Si está detrás o no la CIA, ni pajolera idea... Y es más fácil pensar que se encuentra detrás de la creación del EI... ¿No? A mí lo que me resulta sumamente grave es que está migración siria ha sido DIRIGIDA claramente hacia Europa y no será porque Oriente Medio no sea escenario de migraciones continúas, por ejemplo sabéis la envergadura que tiene en Turquía... Y aquí ha habido falta de visión y de reacción por los políticos dirigentes de la UE, porque insisto en ello: se sabía que iba a suceder... Ya tuvimos una "previa" cuando el EI llegó a Libia y todavía continúan las migraciones que desde allí se producen a Italia.

# oinoko: No me he fijado en detalles respecto al crío muerto en la playa, pero porque la escena es ya bastante dramática en sí. Ahora bien, te diré que eso, de forma real, se habrá producido multiplicado por cientos de veces. Y está claro que aquí, en España, han muerto muchos críos en las piscinas, pero las circunstancias han sido otras y que tenían un origen lúdico. Por otro lado, dada mi profesión, te puedo garantizar que si no hay fotos de ello es por unos motivos "X" en los que no voy a entrar, pero te recuerdo que un "levantamiento de cadáver" suele llevar horas... Y ya he visto unos cuantos.

Sobre la "importación" de posibles terroristas, pues tampoco hace falta que vengan más, ya que tienen en Europa "cédulas durmientes" y "lobos solitarios" para dar y vender... En nuestro país, las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado llevan una labor sorda y eficaz peleando contra esto y que un día nos va a dar un disgusto de envergadura. No en vano hace tiempo que se espera un atentado islamista en España.

Y respecto a intervenir en Siria es complicado, pero "algo" se tiene que hacer para acabar con el EI y la "solución" se está demorando en demasía. Y llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia para este fin NO creo que fuera problema... Es más, a Putin le interesa más que a nadie que esto no acabe penetrando en su país por las vías que ya conoce...

En fin, este es un tema bastante delicado y, seguramente, todos daremos con algunas "claves", pero también nos equivocaremos. Lo que SÍ tengo clarísimo es que la UE tiene que replantearse este problema de forma urgente para evitar un "más de lo mismo"...

Y dejo esto como "recordatorio"...

- https://falsasbanderas.wordpress.co...-el-agradecimiento-la-humanidad-y-la-memoria/

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2015)

saludos ,,, muy interesante ,, como siempre , la información que se publica por aquí , pero me gustaría hablar sobre las tendencias que marcan las líneas , analizadas por Paketazo , gracias Paketazo por tu tiempo ,,,

esta claro que la tendencia es bajista o a lo sumo lateral , pero , corregidme si me equivoco , que esto afecte de esta forma al metal que podemos comprar es otro cantar , por otra parte , cuando cambie esta tendencia , que cambiara , si que afectara directamente al metal , por lo tanto , podríamos decir que estamos en un buen momento para comprar , que tenemos tendencias que indican que podemos tener mejores precios? si , pero no se tienen que cumplir necesariamente y si se cumplen pueden no reflejarse en los precios que nosotros podemos comprar.
Al final , es un tema personal de cada uno si considera que ya tiene suficiente y solo comprara a cierto precio , o si por el contrario , creemos que no estamos en los mínimos personales , y seguimos comprando sin tener en cuenta las posibles tendencias.
Por otra parte , estoy reservando parte de capital para futuras inversiones, tal como bolsa , pero es que estoy perdiendo totalmente la confianza en estos índices y ya no estoy tan seguro de meter cierto % de mis ahorros .

En resumidas cuentas , estoy en una crisis existencial inversionista , me sigo manteniendo en casch por encima del dinero que puedo necesitar a corto medio plazo y de las diferentes opciones que tengo ( y que puedo medio dominar :o) no me convence ninguna aparte de los mp ,,, y por supuesto los papelitos de colores tampoco me tranquilizan , así que tener el dinero en el banco tampoco me tranquiliza a largo plazo.

es grave doctor?


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2015)

*timi* cualquiera no teme al estado, la banca o la empresa privada de inversión...son entes creados para devorar el trabajo de los seres humanos (que trabajan), y ofrecerles como contrapartida caramelos de colores con efectos secundarios muy diversos (ruina, trabas burocráticas, comisiones, impuestos, obligatoriedad de pasar por el aro sí o SÍ...)

¿Buen momento para comprar metales preciosos?...ojalá lo supiéramos, solo quiero dejar una cosa clara, el estado de gobierno, ya sea regional, nacional, supranacional...no dudará en cargarse al individuo y su trabajo, riqueza, su futuro...con tal de subsistir cueste lo que cueste. ¿Nos robarán el oro?...indudablemente, pero solo si lo necesitan, y saben que lo tenemos, y dónde está. 

Es como el tema del empresario insolvente con deudas por todos lados, incluido el fisco...ya pueden ponerlo del revés que no le sacarán un € de encima, sin embargo este mismo empresario puede tener una tajada magna a nombre de un testaferro en China, un baúl enterrado lleno de kruguerrands, o simplemente efectivo rellenando el colchón para parar un tren.

¿Invertir ahora en metal?...sí, siempre con € que no precises para irte de vacaciones, tomarte una buena cena, comprarle un bonito abrigo a tu mujer, o cambiar de coche...solo ese dinero que tenías pensado ofrecer a un asesor financiero para que lo "invirtiera"...y poder obtener grandes plusvalías (que te robará de lograrlas el fisco)...

La bolsa, yo personalmente ahora mismo ni la miraría, y el efectivo, pues delicado, ¿Dónde tenerlo?, banco, fondo de renta fija garantizado, efectivo, cuenta en suiza...repito, que esto puede ser complicado.

Pero lo más complicado de todo, y os lo aseguro que es así, al menos para mi, es aprender a estar en liquidez. caerá la bolsa un 10%...y nos envenenaremos...querremos entrar ya...luego caerá un 25%, y ya tendremos un 50% invertido en ella, y cuando caiga un 60% estaremos negros, cagados y no soportaremos la presión, y venderemos en pérdidas por que hemos visto una inversión alternativa más segura y teóricamente más rentable...

La RV es muy complicada de comprar por un particular en tendencia bajista, ya que esta puede durar años, y cada mes vemos como nos sangra poco a poco.

Volviendo a los metales, yo si se mantiene a precios como los actuales +-25% , iré comprando cada año todo lo que pueda permitirme sin sufrir por ello, 5 onzas un año, 20 soberanos otro...si llego a los 55 sin pena ni gloria (que es lo que pido), miraré atrás, y al menos tendré algo a lo que agarrarme sin depender de nadie para gestionarlo.

Podré regalarlo, gastarlo, legarlo, comerlo y cagarlo, hacerme un collar, tirarlo al mar...y no tendré que pedir permiso a nadie por ello ¿me entendéis, no?

*Timi* no te envenenes, este camino es muy largo, y lo primero que has de tener presente, es que hay que tener liquidez por encima de todo, luego si sobra algo tras gastarlo en vivir, pues el oro es un buen seguro a largo plazo, al precio que sea.

Un saludo, y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Sep 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hace unos días, Fernando creo que fue, quien dejo un enlace a un blog donde se hablaba de que toda esta migración de refugiados estaba ordenada y dirigida por la CIA. Nunca antes se había producido algo tan grande en numero en tan poco tiempo, tan organizado y por ese punto de entrada en principio "raro" o diferente respecto a los habituales. Algo olía raro.
> 
> Y con eso me quede en la cabeza hasta que vi la famosas foto del niño. No voy a entrar en si es real o no (aunque hay precedentes de manipuLacion de fotos para orientar a la población hacia la aceptación de una futura decision política polémica, como por ejemplo la foto del pájaro o ave marina cubierto de petróleo para meternos en la Primera Guerra del Golfo).
> 
> ...



me DUELEN las manos de tanto aplaudir...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: no puedo estar más de acuerdo en este comentario...la foto del niño (creo que un descarado Fake), es la guinda que falta en el pastel, para destrozar las ya débiles mentes de la Europa media...ha sido un : por favor que vengan todos...donde comen 4 comen 50 MM...y no estamos hablando ni de racismo ni de discriminación...estamos hablando de una Guerra Civil Europea Racial y provocada artificialmente desde arriba a las puertas...una cosa es ser bondadoso y otra muy diferente, tonto...:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo creo que estamos en un punto, en casi TODO, que lo de menos es pretender conseguir el "mejor" precio en los MPs y más particularmente en el Oro, a fin de cuentas en éste último no tenemos el "derecho de pernada" estatal y ya es algo en los tiempos que corren...

Pienso, al igual que paketazo, en que hay que meter ahí el dinero del que se pueda prescindir sin sufrir "angustias", no mirar las cotizaciones si nos condicionan e ir viviendo al margen de ello, es decir como si estuviera "enterrado". Yo siempre me he hecho a la "idea" de que el dinero dedicado a ese menester nunca ha existido y eso me permite llevarlo bastante bien.

Tampoco hay que perder el "Norte" y debemos vivir de acuerdo a nuestras posibilidades, de manera que hay que priorizar lo que necesitamos diariamente y mantenernos al margen de un exceso de "ambición" en la posesión de MPs. Esto es como en todo: poco a poco y con buena "letra"... Nadie nos da la certeza de que estemos "acertados", pero bueno ahora mismo las "sensaciones" que tenemos son las que son...

# timi: El problema NO es tener liquidez, sino no tenerla... Que tienes un "exceso", pues bienvenido sea y, posiblemente, en el transcurso de tu vida haya habido momentos en que no ha sido así. Realmente, yo tuve una época en mi vida en que las pasé muy "putas", por tanto al dinero le doy su justo valor, ni más ni menos...

Quizás, y no tan quizás, lo que te sucede es lo que a muchos: temor a que por "Arte de Magia" pase a la contabilidad "celestial", es decir ahora tengo esto y mañana me lo pasan a esto "otro"... Evidentemente, siempre a la baja, y que es algo que acabaremos viendo y de lo que no vamos a poder sustraernos, vamos yo lo doy por "hecho". Así que el "enterramiento" de los MPs es lo que menos me quita el sueño.

¿La Bolsa? Es posible que te acabe "llamando", siempre suele suceder y más si eres neófito, pero ya hemos entrado en un escenario de fuerte inestabilidad y que no sé lo que pueda durar, aunque es posible que bastante tiempo. Creo que veremos agudizar los famosos "dientes de sierra" a los que paketazo suele hacer referencia y que acabarán llevando a los índices bursátiles a fuertes caídas y alzas... hasta que llegue el Crack y que tendrá una magnitud del que ahora no nos podemos hacer ni idea. Si ésto fuera así, ya veremos cómo evolucionará nuestro mundo, especialmente Occidente.

En lo personal, sigo manteniendo mis FI y PP, sin ninguna convicción, pero hay que tenerlos en función de lo que yo entiendo una "adecuada" diversificación. Y tampoco me "mareo" mucho, ya que -insisto- prefiero permitirme unos deterninados "caprichos" puntuales que darle vueltas a la liquidez que pueda tener. A fin de cuentas, tengo asumido que vivimos en un mundo que se está descomponiendo a marchas forzadas y mejor ir haciendo, de manera que si se cumplen los peores presagios, pueda decir "que me quiten lo bailao"...

Saludos y aprovechad lo que queda de domingo...

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (6 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Yo creo que estamos en un punto, en casi TODO, que lo de menos es pretender conseguir el "mejor" precio en los MPs y más particularmente en el Oro, a fin de cuentas en éste último no tenemos el "derecho de pernada" estatal y ya es algo en los tiempos que corren...
> 
> Pienso, al igual que paketazo, en que hay que meter ahí el dinero del que se pueda prescindir sin sufrir "angustias", no mirar las cotizaciones si nos condicionan e ir viviendo al margen de ello, es decir como si estuviera "enterrado". Yo siempre me he hecho a la "idea" de que el dinero dedicado a ese menester nunca ha existido y eso me permite llevarlo bastante bien.
> 
> ...



Y una gran despensa Fernando como has dicho anteriormente!! Yo ya estoy haciendo mis deberes y tengo una despensa con productos con vencimiento desde 06/2017 hasta el 2020, productos que voy a consumir a partir del año que viene, claro también tengo mis MP y billetes alternativos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Sep 2015)

Hola, marquen2303: Tú lo has dicho: una Despensa por delante de todo lo demás... En según qué escenarios, la "convertibilidad" de los MPs no va a resultar tan "fácil" y mientras habrá que beber y comer. Os recomiendo priorizar las conservas por el tema de la "caducidad" y donde hay mucha falsedad alrededor de la misma... Y os dejo un enlace y que recuerdo haber colocado en otras ocasiones, pero también aquí de tanto en tanto debemos "reciclarnos"...

Supervivencia.Meigaweb

Es como la "caducidad" en lo medicamentos y que no es de un día para otro... ¡Ojo! que me refiero a los más "convencionales" y recuerdo en cierta ocasión haber hablado con un ejecutivo de Bayer y éste me comentó que habían hecho estudios que demostraban que las aspirinas, al cabo de 4-5 años de su fabricación, conservaban el 100% de su eficacia.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 20:13 ----------

Hola, de nuevo...

Acabo de leer un buen artículo sobre el tema de los refugiados y que de alguna manera suscribe el comentario que hice al respecto... Quizás, recalcaré que "parar la guerra" para mí es ELIMINAR FÍSICAMENTE al EI... En esto NO creo que haya problemas para llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia y otra cosa es que con ello se pretenda también la caída del régimen de Assad y esa es una cuestión que los sirios deberían dilucidar de la forma más democrática posible, aunque esto es una utopía en el mundo árabe...

- "Por favor, ayuden a los sirios. Solo paren la guerra, nosotros no queremos quedarnos en Europa

Y he observado que anda por el hilo el amigo Vidar y al que envío un cordial saludo.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2015)

Exacto Fernando , lo primero es lo primero y una buena despensa es prioritario a todo , despues aprender a generar nuestros propios alimentos y por ultimo aprender a conservar los excedentes ,,,, de todo tipo . 

dejo esto que puede complementar el ultimo comentario de Fernando 

Red Roja - Seis meses para Siria: los movimientos geopolíticos (incluyendo el Kurdistán)

saludos


----------



## nekcab (6 Sep 2015)

supervivencia.meigaweb.com dijo:


> ...
> 
> Conservaron la lata hasta su 50 aniversario de boda en la despensa de su cocina, hasta que el señor Lailey llevó a cabo su propósito. Siempre había dicho, que iba a abrir la lata y comérsela en sus bodas de oro. Al hombre de 73 años, le supo el pollo de 50 años excelente. Únicamente un poco salado, según el Señor Lailey.



Cojonudo...



redroja dijo:


> "...
> 
> Este movimiento se puede interpretar sólo de una manera: Rusia y Arabia Saudita se sitúan en una parte del tablero, mientras que Turquía y EEUU están en otro. Los recientes ataques del llamado EI en Arabia Saudita parece que están comenzando a poner de los nervios a la casa Saud, cada vez más consciente de que ha estado alimentando un alien que ahora amenaza con devorarla a ella (y de que este alien es una herramienta estadounidense para debilitarla; aquí habría que añadir el enfrentamiento existente por el precio y extracción del petróleo con la fracturación hidráulica que está haciendo de EEUU autosuficiente y cuasi-exportador en estos momentos).
> 
> ..."



Estoy seguro que se me pasó verlo en el Telediario de La 1, Telecinco... o alguna de esas. Seguro, seguro....

Más o menos entiendo la jugada de la siguiente manera: Siria es un grano en el culo de Israel, para lo cual el EI fué un invento occidental para precisamente contrarestar a Irak, y de paso a Siria. Como Rusia tiene ciertos problemas "logísticos", apoyando a Siria también se apoya a sí misma. Y el resto de países del golfo, para hacer buenos "bussiness" con Rusia, han de pasar por el aro en su también particular "defensa" para Siria.

Eso, o no me he enterado de un carajo....


----------



## horik (6 Sep 2015)

Ademas de tener buenas reservas de comida enlatada, lo que a mi me parece muy útil es tener una cocina solar.






https://youtu.be/9ilKaAN-ECs


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2015)

interesantísimo programa

https://youtu.be/QAH_hcN3QrM


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2015)

y una imagen , de la imagen , vale mas que mil palabras ,,,,


----------



## paketazo (6 Sep 2015)

horik dijo:


> Ademas de tener buenas reservas de comida enlatada, lo que a mi me parece muy útil es tener una cocina solar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Galicia con eso vas "aviado"...eso sí, es probable que te sirva para recoger agua de lluvia los 200 días al año que llueve, y otros 100 que está nublado pues te puede servir de espejo para afeitarte.

Un saludo y a exprimir lo que queda de domingo, esta semana que entra veremos si esos "dientes de sierra" se magnifican o se suavizan...¿Quién sabe?

Ojo al oro y los 1115$ oz


----------



## timi (6 Sep 2015)

horik dijo:


> Ademas de tener buenas reservas de comida enlatada, lo que a mi me parece muy útil es tener una cocina solar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo con uno de estos hago maravillas , y solo consume restos de podas y poco mas,,,,


----------



## frisch (6 Sep 2015)

Bueno, en fin, al hilo de los últimos post sobre despensas, cocinas solares y demás iniciativas para practicar el boyscoutismo o el prepperismo en tiempos, ciertamente, de poca o nula lírica, me veo en la obligación, una vez más, de dar mi opinión.

En primer lugar, lo que tenga que ocurrir ocurrirá.
No depende de las voluntades individuales sino de las colectivas y, las colectivas, ya han decidido que se suicidan. Insisto en que lo que tenga que ocurrir ocurrirá porque ya no existen voluntades individuales. El último resquicio, las voluntades individuales agrupadas en partidos políticos en sistemas democráticos (es decir de sufragio universal) se vendieron hace tiempo al mejor postor (pagador).

En segundo lugar y, en mi opinión, el más importante, el objetivo, o dicho de manera menos mercantilista, la razón de vivir, no es tener alubias, es poder compartirlas. Comienzo de toda sociedad que se precie y que aspire a perpetuarse.

Mi recomendación (en forma de pregunta):

¿De qué sirve tener lo que necesitas para comer si pones en venta tu alma? 


P.S. No me vale Espartaco. Si resucitara, le daría un síncope sólo de ver cómo vive el personal.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Sep 2015)

Hola buenas,

se me ha ocurrido una idea de trading que parece que a medio plazo dará muy buenos resultados y es sencillita. Se trata de comprar BIS, un ETF Bear del IBB Nasdaq índice biotecnológico que en mi opinión es un burbujón de proporciones épicas. 







Si los índices las siguientes semanas confirman lo que parece que va a ser un bear market, la burbuja del IBB estallará y será difícil de frenar. 

Me gustaría leer opiniones. En cuanto al tema oro, no sigo tanto como antes el hilo, se ha vuelto algo difícil de seguir. Os dejo el último artículo de Unai, que seguramente ya habéis puesto, pero por si acaso... COMEX vs Mercados FÃ*sicos | Unai Gaztelumendi

Un saludo!


Edito y añado el último de Jesse´s café:
Jesse's CafÃ© AmÃ©ricain: Comex Registered Gold Inventories - 'Deliverable Gold' At Current Prices)

y de silver doctor´s 
SILVER MARKET OUTBREAK: Surging Physical Demand & Falling Inventories | SilverDoctors.com

Por cierto, insisten mucho srsrocco y silver doctors últimamente en el desabastecimiento de plata. Se que es un poco el discurso de siempre pero, no se, hay una sensación rara en el ambiente de tensión en el mercado del metal.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# nekcab: El problema de Siria es de una enorme complejidad y NO, no es Siria un problema insoslayable para Israel, ya que éste país SIEMPRE ha destrozado al Ejército sirio de forma contundente y rápida en todas las confrontaciones bélicas en que se han enfrentado. Otra cosa es que NO expliquen la auténtica naturaleza de este conflicto y que tiene que ver más con el control energético de la zona que con todo el "artificio" que hay creado alrededor de la Guerra de Siria. Y me estoy refiriendo a las enormes bolsas de Petróleo y Gas que hay enfrente de sus costas y "alrededores"...

# frisch: Desde SIEMPRE, lo que tenía que ocurrir ha ocurrido. Nada nuevo bajo el sol... Y, en fin, por si acaso, seguiré surtiendo la despensa y luego si hay que "compartir", ya se compartirá, pero también me guardaré el derecho a "elegir", aunque me temo que soy demasiado buena persona...

¡Ah! Espartaco estaba curado de "espantos" y eligió su "final"... No olvides que era un guerrero y no creo que los momentos "líricos" acompañarán su vida y de la que conocemos bien poco. Afortunadamente, fue Plutarco quien se recreó en contar su Epopeya, ya que son pocos los autores clásicos que lo citan y siempre de "pasada"... Si te interesa tienes la descripción de Plutarco en "Vidas Paralelas; Vida de Craso, Capítulos VIII-XI".

# Ladrillófilo: Ya veremos... Precisamente, hoy día 7, es un día marcado en el Calendario Illuminati y ya veremos si se deciden a hacer "algo" o dejarlo pasar sin más... Además, es un día relevante por muchas razones de "extraña" coincidencia.

Este mes, Ladrillófilo, se están barajando muchas fechas. En principio, yo me voy a fijar en las que para mí son más emblemáticas: las que van del 13-15 del Rosh Hashanah al 22-23 del Yom Kippur. Por cierto, el Dow Jones ya ha dejado atrás la corrección que se dio en estos eventos durante el pasado año 2014... así que si se da el mismo "patrón" habitual, SÍ que podríamos ver los índices más abajo.

Sobre los MPs tengo mi opinión personal y que de tanto en tanto os voy transmitiendo. Ahora mismo, estoy muy neutro y a la espera de si hay o no una fuerte corrección bursátil.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Sep 2015)

Yo metal hace bastante tiempo que no compro estoy intentando comprar en el momento clave. Lo que más me molesta es que estaré esperando y para cuando caiga oro y plata caerá a la vez el euro y será lo comido por lo servido... Y mientras tanto los inventarios vaciandose. Por cierto koos-jansen ha dicho hoy que India rebasará de largo las importaciones de oro y plata de 2014. Buenas noches


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Sep 2015)

Como padre de un hijo de corta edad, lo que he visto en la tv sobre el niño en la playa turca me da mucha tristeza, por no decir que aparte de revolverme el estómago, me dio ganas de llorar. No se si la CIA está detrás, el Mosad, la kgb o su p. madre, pero que es una vergüenza, es la auténtica verdad.

Desde nuestros sillones, sillas o pupitres en muchas ocasiones nos creemos que tenemos el “poder” de juzgar lo que es lícito y lo que no, qué niños pueden entrar en la guardería, con qué niños pueden jugar nuestros hijos, en qué lugares queremos que nuestros hijos se eduquen y crezcan, esto es, libres de agentes dañinos, drogas marginalidad, etc... 

Por desconocimiento, por no llamarlo ignorancia supina, llegamos a pensar que alejar a los nuestros del diferente, le protegemos de posibles daños, cuando, queridos amigos, el daño lo tenemos de la mano del “amigo”. Poco me importa que se abran las puertas para aquellos que huyen de la guerra y la miseria acaben conviviendo conmigo, cuando hdlgp consejeros delegados de empresas públicas están hartos de robarnos, de reirse en nuestras caras y de (perdonad) mearse encima de nosotros.

Qué harías tú? si siendo una persona honrada te vieras en una situación como la que llevó a ese padre a meter a su familia en una barca de juguete, arriesgando la vida de los suyos, para salir de ese infierno. Demostrado ha quedado que pidió asilo, y le fue denegado, demostrado ha sido que ni huída de la justicia ni era buscado, demostrado ha sido que simplemente quería una oportunidad para los suyos, y lamentablemente no pudo ser.

Ruego no se tenga este hecho como “causa” par emprender lucha alguna, cualquier muerte en huída de la misería debería ser una bofetada en las caras de nuestros gobernantes.

Hoy no tengo ganas de hablar de metales, determinadas imágenes deben guardar respeto.

PD por cierto.. para los del "fake" de la foto, les animo a que busquen por la red la entrevista que la tv canadiense hizo a la tía de los chicos y a que busque el vídeo del soldado retirando el cuerpo del chiquillo.

Hay que tener muchos cojones para negar algo así, hombre! seamos un poco más humanos y luego debatamos sobre metales y lo que se quiera, hay otros que no tienen ni el aire para llevarse a la boca... pensemos un poco antes de escribir.


----------



## nekcab (7 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna:

Estoy contigo en el punto que destacas que el drama humano no deja de serlo por muchos tejemanejes que haya detrás.

Pero añado a lo dicho: cuando uno percibe que detrás del drama humano parece haber como 10 movimientos previos (por decir una cifra, entiéndase) donde cualquiera de ellos, en su análisis y posterior resolución para cada uno de ellos, hubiera dado un resultado distinto al que ya conocemos... a uno se le queda el cuerpo una sensación de que además de quienes tienen la sartén por el mango no sólo manejan y NOS manejan a su antojo, sino que además, debemos compartir SU parte de culpa. ESO es lo que a mí me enerva y hace hervir la sangre.

Como dice el refrán: además de cornudo.... apaleado.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Evidentemente, suscribo cuanto comentas y ello no es excluyente para que se observe cierta manipulación en las imágenes que nos llegan... Como ya comenté en el post relacionado con este tema, la imagen del crío muerto me impactó tanto como para apartar la vista de aquel horror.

Si hubo "manipulación" o no, no lo sé y hasta es posible... lo que no quita para que esa situación se haya producido de forma real y, quizás, en ¿cientos? de ocasiones, por no entrar en la auténtica dimensión del drama sirio y de cuya existencia algunos hace pocos días que se han percatado...

Y aprovecho para ponerle cifras "estimativas": 220.000 muertos, 11 millones de desplazados, 3,9 millones de refugiados y 12,2 millones de personas que dependen de la ayuda humanitaria para subsistir... Y aquí no hay "trampa ni cartón", sino una REALIDAD que ahora, precisamente ahora, aparece ante los ojos de los ciudadanos europeos... más bien de los más "civilizados" (Centro y Norte de Europa), ya que en el Sur (Italia, España, Grecia...) conocemos muy bien las continúas migraciones.

Esto es como en todo, si no se solucionan los temas a tiempo, acaban "enquistándose" y siendo ya muy difícil su resolución. Había que acabar con las dictaduras de Irak, Libia y Siria... para traer toda esta MIERDA. Así se están dirigiendo los destinos de Oriente Medio, Europa y de casi todo el mundo...

Y dejo esto...

- Deuda de Madrid ¿Despilfarro o corrupción?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Sep 2015)

@Arbeyna

Suscribo todo lo que escribes incluso la parte del fake.


Yo no creo que eso haya sido un fake. No les hace falta. El montaje no está en la aparición del cádaver del niño en la playa. El montaje está en cómo se utiliza esa imagen para enterrar las verdaderas soluciones a todo ese macabro desaguisado.

El filósofo (por no llamarlo de otra manera) francés Bernard Henri Levy ha dicho "urbi et orbe" que esas imágenes han tenido el poder de despertar las conciencias de los europeos.

El filósofo francés Michel Onfray le ha contestado que lo mejor que puede hacer es estar calladito, él (Levy) que aleccionaba al Gobierno francés y otros a "liberar" al pueblo Libio.

Los dados están echados desde hace tiempo. La manipulación colectiva de los sentimientos hace parte de la forma (inhumana) de gobernar.

Cuenta conmigo si necesitas algo (es lo único que nos queda para ofrecer).


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Como padre de un hijo de corta edad, lo que he visto en la tv sobre el niño en la playa turca me da mucha tristeza, por no decir que aparte de revolverme el estómago, me dio ganas de llorar. No se si la CIA está detrás, el Mosad, la kgb o su p. madre, pero que es una vergüenza, es la auténtica verdad.
> 
> Desde nuestros sillones, sillas o pupitres en muchas ocasiones nos creemos que tenemos el “poder” de juzgar lo que es lícito y lo que no, qué niños pueden entrar en la guardería, con qué niños pueden jugar nuestros hijos, en qué lugares queremos que nuestros hijos se eduquen y crezcan, esto es, libres de agentes dañinos, drogas marginalidad, etc...
> 
> ...



Este verano 250 ahogados en España, muchos de ellos niños. No he visto ninguna foto, no he leído ninguna frase indignada en los muros de Facebook de la gente, y no he visto "golpes en el pecho" de gente sintiéndose mal y acusando a los que no entramos en el juego, de inhumanos.

Os tienen donde os quieren tener. En un mes os ponen una urna delante y votáis lo que ellos digan que voteis.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Sep 2015)

La falsa «crisis de los refugiados», por Thierry Meyssan Acerca del niño sirio. Están modelando nuestra opinión a través de los medios, es un trabajo a largo plazo, pero muy fructífero. Lobotomizados estamos el noventa y pico % de la población occidental. 
En cuanto a lo de hablar de metales, pienso que venimos aquí a este hilo a hablar de eso, precisamente. Esto no quita que seamos humanos y que sentimos. 
Por cierto, cuantas imágenes han salido en portadas de medios de niños acribillados en palestina? 
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- EL BANCO DE INGLATERRA NERVIOSO POR UNA MONEDA ALTERNATIVA QUE SE VUELVE VIRAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Rub76 (7 Sep 2015)

Pillo sitio. 
Me interesa el tema pues tengo oro que no utilizo y estoy pensando en vender. 
¿Cuándo y donde? Me lo tasaron aquí y me ofrecían £432 (4 piezas) 
Sólo una de ellas cuesta en valor de euros 1800€. 

Sólo cuando el túnel está en la más absoluta oscuridad es cuando puede volver la luz.


----------



## Grecorio (7 Sep 2015)

Hola Rub76,
por mi trabajo valoro piezas de joyería y recibo albaranes de tiendas de compro oro y mi consejo es que ni te acerques a ellas.
En la mayoría de los casos omiten el gramaje en las facturas y en las escasas ocasiones que lo hacen puedes comprobar que no llegan a los 20 leuros por gramo cuando la cotización está a unos 36 leuros habiendo descontado previamente la pureza de la pieza (normalmente 75% del peso en joyería, aunque en cadenas es el 70% por el peso de las soldaduras).


----------



## oinoko (7 Sep 2015)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Este verano 250 ahogados en España, muchos de ellos niños. No he visto ninguna foto, no he leído ninguna frase indignada en los muros de Facebook de la gente, y no he visto "golpes en el pecho" de gente sintiéndose mal y acusando a los que no entramos en el juego, de inhumanos.
> 
> Os tienen donde os quieren tener. En un mes os ponen una urna delante y votáis lo que ellos digan que voteis.



Si abrieran los telediarios con los 2 ó 3 niños ahogados por día que ha habido en las playas este verano, antes de llegar Agosto estaba la gente manifestándose por las calles pidiendo un socorrista en cada playa y cada cala de España ( y de paso un buen método para acabar con el paro, dirían ....) Lo escribo sólo como ejemplo de lo borrega que puede llegar a ser la masa.

Yo no dudo que la foto del niño sirio ahogado sea cierta, lo que me indigna es la manipulación de la información que se hace con la foto.

Hay docenas de dramas humanos en este mundo pero de pronto el único que interesa es el Sirio. Según ACNUR hay 52 millones de refugiados en el mundo y sólo 3 millones son Sirios, que pasa con los otros 49 millones?


No hace falta mencionar a los Palestinos en Gaza porque esos ya aparecen de vez en cuando en el telediario, pero porque no aparecen fotos de los niños muertos de inanición, literalmente en los huesos, en los campamentos de refugiados somalíes en Kenia.

También causarían impacto en el telediario unas foticos de niños soldado volándose la cabeza los unos a los otros en el Congo, Sudan, Somalia, Birmania o Colombia. Pero ahora mismo no interesa.

Hay guerras en la mitad de los países africanos, pero cuando vienen de estos países e intentan saltar la valla de Melilla, se les repelen a porrazos y si intentan venir nadando se les disparan balas de goma desde la playa, y encima sale el impresentable del ministro del Interior defendiendo la actuación.

Yo no digo que lo de Siria no sea un drama, pero ¿ Porque tanto interés en abrir los telediarios con unos dramas , mientras se silencian otros dramas?

Nos muestran por la tele lo que les interesa mostrar. Yo veo clarísimo que es para justificar la intervención militar en Siria, y me revienta que me intenten manipular.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Sep 2015)

solo por aclarar , yo no creo que la imagen del niño sea falsa , puse el recorte de periódico solo por la manipulación que se hizo de la misma ,,,, nos manipulan con todo , y cuesta horrores identificar lo que es real de lo que no,,,,:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿IMPORTA YA SI LA FED SUBE LAS TASAS DE INTERÃ‰S?

- Precious Metals Final Flush Beginning - The Daily Gold

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Como padre de un hijo de corta edad, lo que he visto en la tv sobre el niño en la playa turca me da mucha tristeza, por no decir que aparte de revolverme el estómago, me dio ganas de llorar. No se si la CIA está detrás, el Mosad, la kgb o su p. madre, pero que es una vergüenza, es la auténtica verdad.
> 
> Desde nuestros sillones, sillas o pupitres en muchas ocasiones nos creemos que tenemos el “poder” de juzgar lo que es lícito y lo que no, qué niños pueden entrar en la guardería, con qué niños pueden jugar nuestros hijos, en qué lugares queremos que nuestros hijos se eduquen y crezcan, esto es, libres de agentes dañinos, drogas marginalidad, etc...
> 
> ...



Como me siento aludido, y Yo soy una persona que voy de cara por la vida aquí tienes mi opinión:

este verano ha habido muchos ahogados en playas y piscinas en España...que RARO que no hayan sacado ninguna imagen para NO herir sensibilidades....lo siento pero lo del "niño" de la playa (real ó no) es una manipulación vulgar y barriobajera para derribar conciencias y dejarnos invadir, porque esto para el que no se haya aún enterado de que VA la película, es la invasión planificada más grande habida en Europa desde la de 1944 en Normandia :....y con esto doy zanjada, por mi parte, el posible dialogo a ningún lado...:

Y que cada uno piense o diga lo que quiera, pues para eso tenemos Democracia...pero que NADIE imponga nada a nadie...Yo ya tengo formada mi opinión por supuesto....:

Aquí enlaces con opiniones de todo tipo sobre el tema sirio...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-voladoras-ahora-muneco-de-latex-playa.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...722-padre-sirio-a-enterrar-familia-siria.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...giado-y-de-271-espanoles-ahogados-2015-a.html


----------



## astur_burbuja (7 Sep 2015)

oinoko dijo:


> Si abrieran los telediarios con los 2 ó 3 niños ahogados por día que ha habido en las playas este verano, antes de llegar Agosto estaba la gente manifestándose por las calles pidiendo un socorrista en cada playa y cada cala de España ( y de paso un buen método para acabar con el paro, dirían ....) Lo escribo sólo como ejemplo de lo borrega que puede llegar a ser la masa.
> 
> Yo no dudo que la foto del niño sirio ahogado sea cierta, lo que me indigna es la manipulación de la información que se hace con la foto.
> 
> ...




De hecho eso que mencionas de los niños soldado me jode muchísimo, porque hace décadas que se sabe e incluso se ha visto en fotos y reportajes, pero nadie ha hecho nada. 

Un caso similar a la foto del niño (que yo no he dicho que sea falsa, solo comente que podría ser cierta o no, pero que la estaban usando para manipular salvajemente a la opinión publica) es lo de las 200 niñas secuestradas en Nigeria por Boko Haran...

Miles de noticias, campañas, etc indignación en Occidente, pero ni un soldado a Nigeria, ni una mala palabra contra el Islam, ni una sola medida que acabe con el origen del problema. Solo medidas light de fin de semana de ciudad europea en plan recogida de firmas, y aumentemos el gasto social para ayudar porque hay que ser SOLIDARIOS. Todo muy guay al estilo europeo-bien pensante.

De los niños que secuestraron o de los que asesinaron de forma selectiva en una escuela, de eso tampoco se habla, para no contradecir el NWO establecido que implica el grabar a fuego en la mente de la gente, que la vida de una mujer vale mas que la de un hombre, e incluso la de los niños.

Â¿Boko Haram tras el secuestro de 100 hombres y niÃ±os en Nigeria? - Univision Noticias

Europa esta muerta. Añadiría que merecidamente.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2015)

Lleváis unas cuantas líneas sobre el tema del niño. Siéndoos sincero, yo no lo he visto todavía, no suelo mirar nunca los telediarios, ni programas sensacionalistas. Pero por lo que os he leído puedo hacerme una idea por vuestros ojos, que al fin y al cabo, es otro modo de manipular mi mente "leer vuestras opiniones y posturas"

La psicología humana es como la plastilina, cuando está nueva y dura es difícil de modelar, pero una vez que se le coge el punto se hace con ella lo que se quiere.

Mi entorno de conocidos, y os juro que no pretendo ser pretencioso, solo faltaría, siempre me suele pedir consejo de mil cosas...inversiones, que coche comprar, que programa usar para editar video, si merece la pena ir a la Riviera maya...no sé por que me sucede esto, pero yo solo les respondo con sinceridad y desde mi humilde opinión, sin inventarme nada sobre lo que no sé...

Aquí, veo que todo el mundo inventa historias que son la "ostia", que si un niño puesto allí a propósito, que si fue un accidente, que si una tragedia, que si la CIA...supongo que entenderéis, que han logrado su objetivo, llamar la atención, un argumento sobre el que hablar unos días...hace unas semanas fue Corea del Norte, anteriormente Ucrania...no dejéis que os desvíen en demasía la atención con temas que no podemos manejar y menos juzgar.

Siempre recuerdo a *Fernando* , cuando comentaba que solía donar alimentos durante todo el año a los bancos, para que los que no tienen pudieran comer...él lo hace por que está en su mano, y ve el resultado final, y sabe la situación real.

Nosotros no podemos juzgar algo que pasa a miles de kilómetros en base a una foto, unas palabras, unas entrevistas...lo extrapolo a mi mundo, el bursátil, dónde todos pretenden conocer si un valor subirá o no, en base a lo que diga un presidente, una noticia televisiva, un comentario de un trabajador, un análisis de un gestor...la vida de los informativos es eso, suben y bajan como las acciones en base a lo que nos hagan llegar y la intensidad con la que reaccionemos con esas noticias.

Viven de eso, pero como habláis muchas veces de "matrix" en este foro, ¿Quién os dice que todas esas noticias no lo son de uno u otro modo?

El oro tonteando con el 1115$ Oz y la plata con los 14,50$ Oz...me extrañaría mucho que no los perforasen a la baja en las próximas horas.

Los dientes de sierra van afilándose (me refiero a los índices bursátiles), poco a poco, signo inequívoco de que no hay una dirección clara para tomar, lo que sucede es que la falta de alternativas claras para trasvasar esa burrada de pasta es lo que mantiene esto tan arriba y durante tanto tiempo.

El otro día os preguntaba a dónde se irá la liquidez una vez que caiga esto...pues realmente no hay alternativas de la magnitud de la bolsa para absorber esta ingente cantidad de apuntes contables, por lo que podemos asistir a un mercado de incongruencia prolongada, o como seguro habéis leído, un mercado irracional de largo plazo.

Esto se da cuando el beneficio o per de los índices o beneficios por acción van deteriorándose, y sin embargo el mercado sigue alcista. estos mercados son muy peligrosos, pues como antaño sucedió con los tulipanes, el egoísmo humano puede mantener una patata caliente en el aire hasta que se fusione y arrase el mercado en si, dejándolo como un auténtico solar.

Las alternativas de inversión son muy pocas, y la más plausible, es el sector inmobiliario por tamaño, pero habrá que afinar mucho, pues solo podrá funcionar en países con este mercado mermado y no en los que ya están en modo burbuja como GB, USA, CH, ... el otro sector es el de la renta fija, pero solo tendrá sentido si las tasas de interés se suben...no solo en USA, si no de modo generalizado en los países desarrollados...que ojo, son capaces de hacerlo y metérnoslos con calzador para absorber la liquidez que va a aparecer.

perdón por el rollo, vuestro tiempo es oro, no lo olvidéis.

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (7 Sep 2015)

Saludos

por algo será lo de que te pidan consejo Paketazo ,,, nosotros podemos disfrutar de tus comentarios a diario , como el que has puesto ahora ,,,

dejo esto

Gold Has CRUSHED Stocks For Over 40 YearsGains Pains & Capital


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Sep 2015)

Paketazo: se me ocurre renta fija o liquidez. Lo siguiente es oro y plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: SÍ, y la semana pasada también contribuí comprando material escolar y es que la situación en nuestro país va por "barrios", ya me entiendes... Como bien dices, no hay como conocer la REALIDAD para tener una opinión sustentada sobre una sólida base. En fin...

¿Los MPs? No tienen buena "pinta", pero cuánto tiempo llevan así... Yo hace tiempo que ya ando bastante bien "cubierto" al respecto y, quizás, en el Oro SÍ que incrementaré algo más la posición, pero sin "prisas" ni "urgencias" de ningún tipo, ya que si no aparece un "revulsivo" esos $1000 o niveles cercanos acabarán viéndose.

¿Alternativas de "inversión"? Yo no las veo, suelo tener mis FI y PP en Renta Fija y por ahí apenas se puede arañar algo y para hacerlo tienes que estar muy encima del mercado. Por ejemplo, la semana pasada repuntó la RF Europea a Largo, pero ya veremos lo que dura. Sin embargo, el "movimiento" ha sido interesante y, quizás, demuestra un ligero "temor" ante la inestabilidad actual de las Bolsas.

Realmente, paketazo, no existen ya "alternativas" dentro de la represión financiera que existe y se han cargado el ahorro conservador. Y ponerlo todo en MPs va a ser que NO y la liquidez, a la que yo priorizo, pues se va deteriorando si no consigue unos rendimientos mínimos aceptables.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (7 Sep 2015)

Gran post Paketazo ! Destaca la serenidad, el equilibrio y la mesura con la que está escrito.

Lo destaco, por que a veces algunos links de las web típicas independientes adolecen de un cierto equilibrio y mesura en las opiniones, buscando el sensacionalismo para aumentar visitas ...

Al hilo de lo que comentas de la burbuja de activos en la bolsa, y sobre el crack del 29 que comentábamos el otro día, se decía que la situación de ahora no es igual que en el 29 (por ejemplo por los volúmenes de deuda soberana de ahora).

Mi pregunta es: ¿contribuyen también las tecnologías que hay actualmente; HFT, ordenadores, Internet, a que la situación sea muy diferente? ¿Puede ser que los ordenadores de trading manejados por los grandes del cotarro sean utilizados para mantener ese equilibrio artificialmente? Mediante IA, bigdata, estadística avanzada y otras herramientas que no existían entonces.

Sería como un Matrix de la bolsa, donde más que libre mercado hay un control oscuro en la sombra y todos son unos títeres del sistema.

Salu2









1) Comentasteis


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - González, Guerra, Rajoy, Mas... esos héroes

- Putin presenta un proyecto para la eliminación del dólar en los países ex soviéticos. Japón también propone a Rusia abandonar el dólar

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (8 Sep 2015)

amador dijo:


> "...
> 
> Sería como un Matrix de la bolsa, donde más que libre mercado hay un control oscuro en la sombra y todos son unos títeres del sistema.
> 
> ..."



Desde el día que me dejaron claro que cuando uno invierte, ya no se encuentra realmente contra otro inversor (en parte si, claro) sino contra un superordenador con capacidad de hacer operaciones de compra en milisegundos, entendí que cuando se invierte ahora, dejó de ser como cuando la gente compraba acciones en los años 20 del siglo pasado.

¿Inutilidad a la hora de invertir en bolsa?


----------



## Copcrim (8 Sep 2015)

Edito: Duda resuelta.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Sep 2015)

Hola, no os puedo pegar nada aquí estoy desde el móvil pero os avanzo que las mineras se van más abajo las siguientes semanas. Según el gráfico de muchas de ellas. Juniors y grandes. Saludos


----------



## Bucanero (8 Sep 2015)

Buenas noches chicos. El tema de Siria y los refugiados esta muy candente. Voy a hacer un aportación que hay que coger con pinzas pero que por desgracia me cuadra bastante con la forma de pensar de nuestras peligrosas élites. Un saludo a todos.

COSAS QUE NOS OCULTAN SOBRE LA CRISIS DE LOS REFUGIADOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## frisch (9 Sep 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Buenas noches chicos. El tema de Siria y los refugiados esta muy candente. Voy a hacer un aportación que hay que coger con pinzas pero que por desgracia me cuadra bastante con la forma de pensar de nuestras peligrosas élites. Un saludo a todos.
> 
> COSAS QUE NOS OCULTAN SOBRE LA CRISIS DE LOS REFUGIADOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR




Yo ya no me sorprendo de nada excepto de seguir asistiendo a esas misas quinquenales en las que millones de siervos acuden al altar llamado urna a rendir pleitesía a los dioses monstruos que luego, por activa o por pasiva, les mentirán y/o esquilmarán y, sobre todo, nos manipularán a todos.

Dejar de dar de comer al monstruo, sería un comienzo de esperanza.

Y, al mismo tiempo, sustituirlo por la honradez y la solidaridad.

(por supuesto, no la solidaridad televisiva, ni ongera, ni mediática).

_Edito para añadir que empiezo a tener ganas de publicitar la frase:_

Tu voto es mi ruina


----------



## timi (9 Sep 2015)

Cuanta razón Frisch ,,,, tampoco quiero reabrir el debate de si votar o no , pero es que al final , el mayor miedo es que tanto los unos como los otros tengamos razón , y será la prueba mas evidente de la farsa en que estamos inmersos. 

dejo esto

Registran un declive jamÃ¡s visto en los depÃ³sitos de oro del banco de la Fed de Nueva York - RT

y buenos días


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

"El destino puede seguir dos caminos para causar nuestra ruina: rehusarnos el cumplimiento de nuestros deseos y cumplirlos plenamente." (Henry F. Amiel)

Y si mi voto representa la ruina para algunos, pues qué le vamos a hacer... También podría decir lo mismo de quien tiene una posición contraria. En cualquier caso, eso ya lo hemos debatido en el pasado y me parece que todos seguimos teniendo las mismas posiciones, así que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno o que su conciencia le indique.

Y dejo esto...

- China admite que la burbuja ha estallado ¿Fin de su milagro económico?

Por cierto, de "traca" el último movimiento alcista de las Bolsas y qué decir sobre lo vivido hoy en el Nikkei...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Sep 2015)

https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/641525610335064064 atención este indicador Oz por poseedor disparado.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Sep 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/641525610335064064 atención este indicador Oz por poseedor disparado.









Y que es lo que nos indica? ienso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Sep 2015)

Pues lo importante es el stock que está en mínimos y los propietarios que hay por onzas. Antes lo puse al revés. Para verlo con más claridad hay 200 propietarios para cada silla para sentarse. De momento la música suena.


----------



## ProfePaco (9 Sep 2015)

que si cierran el comex te darán dólares, no onzas, porque cada vez hay más onzas ficticias sobre onzas reales.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Sep 2015)

Ah! Vale, lo estaba entendiendo al revés, me hice un lío, jejeje.


----------



## FelipeAguirre (9 Sep 2015)

Con la pareja Gold se esta formando una tendencia bajista


----------



## plastic_age (9 Sep 2015)

Fernado:
_Registran un declive jamás visto en los depósitos de oro del banco de la Fed de Nueva York

Desde 2014 los bancos centrales extranjeros han retirado un total de 246 toneladas de oro del Banco de la Reserva Federal de Nueva York, uno de los doce grandes almacenes de metales preciosos de la Fed. Los expertos financieros se ven alarmados por la tendencia, porque se estimó que más del 90% de todo el oro guardado ahí pertenecía a países extranjeros.
*Japón propone a Rusia utilizar el yen en sus transacciones en lugar del dólar estadounidense para reducir al mínimo los riesgos*, anunció el director gerente del Banco Japonés para la Cooperación Internacional Tadashi Maeda durante la celebración del Foro Económico Oriental en Vladivostok. "Proponemos a nuestros socios rusos considerar el uso del yen en calidad de moneda adicional", afirmó Maeda citado por RIA Novosti.

_

Gracias Fernando
Me parece que si el oro es retirado de Fort Knox (u otro sitio de USA), debería, la demanda de oro, subirlo de precio. Y me gustaría que me comentaras que, si lo que te he subrayado del artículo que has compartido en el hilo, es otro dato a favor del colapso del dólar.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Sep 2015)

Ahí va perforando los 1000 euros


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, amigo mío, en todas las informaciones debemos intentar discernir por nuestra cuenta, es decir lo que se conoce como darle al "coco"... Lo digo porque lo que me subrayas está bien, pero claro la pregunta es: ¿No será que el USD está muy fuerte y lo hacen para cubrir sus propias divisas? Si lo piensas puede ser esto y no otra cosa...

Por tanto, NO es un indicativo de que el USD vaya a colapsar, al menos a corto plazo. Me parece que si vemos los distintos cruces en las divisas, el USD está "destrozando" a todas, por tanto antes de pensar en el colapso del USD habrá que hacerlo sobre las demás divisas... ¿No? Eso no quita, para que TODAS las divisas sean una mierda pinchada en un palo y que acabarán colapsando. Que lo veamos o no, ya es otra cuestión... aunque los que sean más jóvenes podrían verlo o un "sustituto" llamado "dinero electrónico", que sería el equivalente a seguir con la "patada adelante"...

El Oro, plastic_age, tendría que estar en sus máximos históricos, teniendo en cuenta que las circunstancias actuales son mucho peores que cuando alcanzo los últimos máximos. Ahora bien, porqué no es así... pues aquí ya entran las "especulaciones" que queramos realizar, pero destacaría básicamente dos: 1ª) se está "impregnando" en la Sociedad que el Oro no es un activo financiero "fiable" y 2ª) existe una fuerte manipulación en el precio a través del "papel". Y esto que comento es algo que se puede contrastar fácilmente, aunque llegarán unos "tiempos" en que se hará nuevamente popular lo de "tonto el último"... ¿Cuándo? Ni pajolera idea...

Por cierto, hoy le están dando al Oro y hace escasos minutos andaba algo por encima de los $1102... Nada que no esperásemos, tanto paketazo como "menda lerenda", y ahí están nuestros comentarios que, de momento, andan bastante acertados.

Y os dejo esto...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: CONFIRMADO “CONTRAATAQUE” CHINO, SUS RESERVAS SE DESPLOMAN

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Sep 2015)

_Por cierto, hoy le están dando al Oro y hace escasos minutos andaba algo por encima de los $1102... Nada que no esperásemos, tanto paketazo como "menda lerenda", y ahí están nuestros comentarios que, de momento, andan bastante acertados.
_
Mira Fernando que Bocanegra ha puesto un gráfico en el cual el oro perfora hacia abajo el oro, pero claro, en euros, no entiendo nada, y claro, como se sabe que algún día todas las divisas fiat colapsarán, pero no se tiene la más remota idea de cuándo, pues como algunos grupos religiosos que dicen que el fin del mundo es inminente pero no saben cuándo sucederá.
Desde luego, mucho han de subir los MP y otras joyas que tengo (monedas muy bonitas, raras y caras), para no decir que me arrepiento, cual persona compró su piso en lo alto de la burbuja inmobiliaria (el mantra de "esto nunca bajará", que este foro en general destrozó)


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: La verdad, es que puedo "entenderte", pero también has de comprender que cuando decides entrar en los MPs lo haces por propia decisión, por tanto... Está claro que das a entender que un poco "empujado" por la "fiebre" del momento y que muchos "metaleros" auspiciaron en su momento, algunos por convicción y otros por evidentes "intereses" mercantiles... Por lo que comentas, parece que hubieras entrado en el "pico" de los MPs o, cuanto menos, en sus proximidades. Y algo fundamental en el mundo del "ahorro/inversión" es evitar los "máximos" o cuando todo el mundo está muy "motivado" respecto a un activo financiero o equivalente.

Mira, plastic_age, yo me caracterizo por decir lo que pienso o creo, tanto si gusta como si no, vamos que me es totalmente "indiferente"... Aquí analizamos el Oro, tanto paketazo (de nuevo...) como yo, pero somos absolutamente "transparentes" y llevamos la "leche" diciendo que los MPs están inmersos en un Lateral /Bajista, por tanto para nada nos identifiques con los "metaleros siempre alcistas"... Y -¡Ojo!- que ya nos gustaría cambiar el sesgo que tenemos, pero hay lo que hay...

El dinero fiduciario, plastic_age, acabará claudicando y es una simple cuestión de tiempo y de CERTEZA histórica. No se trata de predicar un equivalente al Fin del Mundo, pero me puedes decir alguna moneda que en el tiempo haya sobrevivido... No la busques, porque NO la vas a encontrar. Y, por cierto, no sé qué decirte, pero lo mejor que nos podría pasar es no vivir el colapso del USD... y es que el mundo no sería un lugar "agradable" para vivir.

En cualquier caso, si tienes paciencia -y puede ser mucha...-, pues habrá un momento en tu vida en que, quizás, digas mereció la pena el dinero que dediqué a los MPs. Ánimo y Suerte.

Y, en mi anterior comentario, hablaba sobre la manipulación en el Oro. Bien, a ver cómo os "coméis" esto...

- Something Just Snapped At The Comex | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Sep 2015)

_El dinero fiduciario, plastic_age, acabará claudicando y es una simple cuestión de tiempo y de CERTEZA histórica. No se trata de predicar un equivalente al Fin del Mundo, pero me puedes decir alguna moneda que en el tiempo haya sobrevivido... No la busques, porque NO la vas a encontrar. Y, por cierto, no sé qué decirte, pero lo mejor que nos podría pasar es no vivir el colapso del USD... y es que el mundo no sería un lugar "agradable" para vivir.
_
Yo creo que la peseta nunca colapsó, fue reemplazada por el euro.
¿O estoy equivocado?
Sí que tenías que tener más dinero para comprar lo mismo, mi padre creo que cobraba unas 5 pesetas a la semana por trabajar, pero esto es la evolución típica de una moneda.
Y si dices que ojalá no veamos el colapso del dólar pues el mundo sería peor.
En cambio, todas las materias primas cotizan en dólar.


----------



## paketazo (9 Sep 2015)

Veo un *ligero* atisbo de preocupación por la bajada del oro entre los poseedores del vil metal. 

Nada que no se pueda explicar con docenas de posiciones diferentes...que si la próxima subida de tipos, que si la bolsa sigue aferrada a los máximos (aun que hoy a estas horas está dejando una vela peligrosísima), que si las commodities están inmersas en una espiral bajista...bla bla bla...como me decía un amigo cuando escuchábamos una charla larga y aburrida :" a ese...ni puto caso"

Están tirando el precio del oro, no lo dudéis, como podéis ver en el último artículo que adjunta *Fernando*, hay un desajuste bestial, 228 a 1 creo recordar que ponía, entre onza física y onza "inventada"...la mejor forma de hacer frente a esta situación, es bajar el precio del oro, ya que llegado el fatídico momento de tener que cubrir la posición, cuanto más bajo sea el precio, menos riesgo se contrae en la obligación. Como ha dicho el *profe paco* si esto se gafa (COMEX), no esperéis que os suelten ni una mísera onza de oro, con suerte un puñado de billetes al cambio que ellos estipulen "arbitrariamente"

Si físicamente pudieran poner el oro a 100$, lo harían, pero es evidente que la han cagado demasiado rápido gracias a las "brillantes" QE...que en vez de acomodar la economía, han acomodado a 4 bancos y un par de gobiernos.

Por otra parte, estábamos expectantes con el milagro Chino...ya aquí todos olíamos hace meses el "percal", sobre todo con una economía basada en la explotación de los recursos y en la mano de obra barata, no podría sustentar un crecimiento de su PIB de 2 dígitos...esto quiere decir, que si la precariedad regresa al bolsillo del chino de a pie (la mayoría de china jamás abandono la precariedad económica), las importaciones de este país bajarán (automóviles, petróleo, tecnología...) ¿a quién le venderá USA y Europa, todo el tomate que estaba destinando para las economías orientales?...¿a los nigerianos?

Hilos demasiado finos eran los que sustentaban a este "dragón", y han empezado a romperse...veremos si no termina en unos meses en una crisis social interna...y dudo que sea pacífica.

*Bocanegra* se te hace la boca agua...menos de 1000€/Oz...habrá que ir preparando un pequeño pedido para despedir el verano ¿no?...veremos la próxima semana, ojo con lo de los tipos en USA, habrá una gran volatilidad en casi todos los mercados, pero sobre todo en el par €/$, y esto podemos aprovecharlo llegado el momento si es que tenemos prisa por comprar algo...mejor no tenerla evidentemente.

*Ladrillófilo* en lo referente a dónde irá el dinero si la bolsa se viene abajo, lo que apuntas "renta fija/liquidez-Metales"...te doy mi opinión, que de poco vale, pero para eso escribimos aquí.

La liquidez es inviable, piensa que los fondos de inversión no pueden convertirse en liquidez, es como convertir el océano en gotitas de agua...si ellos manejan fondos, cobran, si manejan liquidez no cobran nada...la renta fija, es viable para un pequeño %, 10% quizá de los que mueven los fondos, incluso el 25% llegado ya a un extremo impensable...¿y el resto?...¿metales?...ni de coña, en metales mete un 5% si a caso, si solo con meter un 5% de lo que hay en fondos bursátiles ahora mismo quizá mandases al oro a los 5000$ Oz...¿Qué nos queda?...pues crear otra burbuja en algún lado del mundo...y que esta sea multisectorial (bolsa, inmobiliaria, renta fija con buenos intereses...)...yo no lo veo nada claro, por eso pienso que habrá un colapso muy extraño en la bolsa, ya que o cae a un nivel exageradamente bajo, o no caerá, por falta de alternativas en la inversión (suena absurdo, pero de verdad lo he llegado a pensar)

Buenas noches a todos, y ya sabéis, sin prisa y buena letra, que el mundo no se acaba mañana...bueno, para algunos sí evidentemente, pero para el resto, cabeza.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Sep 2015)

Esta es uno de las cosas que internet podría arreglar, simplemente constatando la fuente o verificar los datos, mirar estos dos vídeos, uno dice que el crack del 29 se repetirá ahora, el otro habla del despegue del dólar respecto al oro, y del desastre de la creación de la Reserva Federal, pero son datos que se pueden verificar.
Fin Del Dinero 2014 // Colapso de Wall Street 2014 // Colapso Economico 2014 // - YouTube
Colapso Financiero Mundial, Secreto Millonario - YouTube
Espero que os gusten, aunque creo que casi todos ya conocéis los datos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: ¿La peseta no colapsó? Pues, dime cómo no me hice rico con las que heredé de la República... SÍ, después pasó a "otra" peseta y ésta, como la mayor parte de las de los países de la UE, al Euro, pero si analizas de Historia hacia "atrás es como te digo. Si quieres busca un mejor ejemplo, porque el me has dado no vale...

# paketazo: Es difícil que se dé una revuelta violenta en China y, simplemente, porque éste es uno de los países más represivos del mundo. Mira, si tengo tiempo esta noche ya te enviaré una foto que me enviaron la semana pasada del interior de un vagón del metro de allí... ¡Fliparás! Efectivamente, aquí escribimos hace mucho tiempo advirtiendo de que las "cuentas" de China NO estaban nada claras y que, más bien, "apestaban". Bueno, otro "acierto" más y -¡Ojo!- porque aún no hemos tocado el tema de la India y que también tiene "tela"...

Respecto al artículo que he enlazado, me parece que la manipulación en el Oro es más que evidente y harán todo lo posible para que sea así, porque sino lo tienen mal, pero muy MAL...

Sobre las Bolsas, lo más lógico y "normal" es que "peten", pero con un fuerte Crack y antes veremos "seísmos" más o menos grandes, pero sigo insistiendo en que las oscilaciones intradía en el Dow Jones son muy SIGNIFICATIVAS de que algo se está "cociendo" y eso ya lo comentamos en su momento.

Bueno, yo tengo un amigo que me dijo que no me extrañará ver el DJ en los 20.000 puntos, y que la verdad no creo, pero lo interesante es que me lo dijo cuando éste índice andaba por los 13.000 puntos. Desde luego, el tipo SÍ que es un Crack, porque le he visto acertar muchas cosas, no sólo en el ámbito financiero, sino también en el devenir socio-político de nuestro país y, en general, de la UE.

NO, no veo ese nuevo "producto" o "mix" de tipo multisectorial y antes hacen una "quiebra" ordenada, es decir un Crack de grandes dimensiones en las Bolsas y así deja de existir un dinero que estuvo siempre en "otro" mundo. Eso SÍ, lo harán de manera que pillen a los de SIEMPRE y unos "pocos" -los que más tienen...- se saldrán a tiempo y eso ha sucedido en múltiples Cracks históricos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 23:08 ----------

# plastic_age: Gracias por los aportes y que ya conozco, pero habrá conforeros que NO y les resultarán interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Sep 2015)

Paketazo,Jajaja, la boca agua dice...pues si, aunque mi economía no me permita comprar una onza de golpe ya me gustaría verlo quizá a 700-800€, se haría un esfuerzo mayor. 

Fernando, adivino si digo que en la foto del metro chino van todos ordenados como si esperaran la foto?...y de India saqué hace tiempo el tema del aumento de la clase media que es digno de analizar.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: SÍ, es posible que sea la que indicas. Es de unos policías situados frontalmente a lo largo de todo el vagón. El caso es que el amigo que me la envió está viviendo y trabajando allí..

Respecto a la India, ya sabes que tengo una opinión bastante divergente a la tuya y creo que ya lo comentamos en el pasado. Realmente, llevo ya algo más de un año estudiando el tema de la India y hay muchos datos que NO, que no podemos dar por válidos y es que en el mundo hay muchos Fondos de Inversión que "ayudan" a manipular los datos y favorecen el "maquillaje contable"... que, además, es mucho más fácil de realizar en según qué países.

Mira, Bocanegra, teniendo en cuenta la gran población de la India, donde impera una gran desigualdad, pues es "normal" que aparezcan "ganadores", como ha sucedido en China... Tú los identificas como "clase media", pero ese concepto dentro de la India o China es muchísimo más "amplio" del que tenemos en Occidente...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Sep 2015)

No no, si la foto no la vi, intuí por tu comentario en que sentido lo decías.

Bueno, Fernando, "clase media" está mal utilizado por mi parte aunque es la manera que se utiliza últimamente al que tiene una nómina un poco estable y le de para ir tirando dignamente, creo que en India es muy importante esta parte de la población y que aparte del consumo "occidental" de tecnología y demás, aprovechan para hacer lo que más les gusta, comprar oro.

En relación con la "manía" de los indios y el oro.
Fuerte demanda de oro en India durante el festival Akshaya Tritiya

2016 Akshaya Tritiya, Akha Teej Date and Time for Ujjain, Madhya Pradesh, India


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Yo es que lo de China lo llevo mal... No entiendo que un país se autoproclame "Comunista" y luego desarrolle un feroz Neoliberalismo...

Pasando a otra cosa, como te comentaba, el concepto de "clase media" tal y como lo entendemos en Occidente no es aplicable a la India. Como ejemplo de lo que te comento, te diré que unos ingresos medios de 15.000 Euros allí corresponden a lo que sería aquí "clase media alta"...

Allí se considera una "clase media" tomando como medida el consumo: tener un teléfono, una motocicleta o automóvil y una televisión... Y es que en la India los ingresos son muy relativos y el coste de la vida es diferente. Creo que para el "concepto" de ellos, la "clase media" estaría entre el 5% y el 10% de la población.

Si te interesa el tema, hay un libro que, quizás, puedas buscar en la Red y se titula: "La gran clase media india", de Pavan K. Varma.

¡Ah! y la mayoría de los hindúes no tienen capacidad para adquirir Oro. En esto pasa como aquí: la mayoría NO tienen un puto duro y a una exclusiva minoría les sale por las orejas... Supongo que la "clase media alta" SÍ que tendrá accesibilidad puntual al metal dorado.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy le están dando al Oro y hace escasos minutos andaba algo por encima de los $1102... Nada que no esperásemos, tanto paketazo como "menda lerenda", y ahí están nuestros comentarios que, de momento, andan bastante acertados.



El año pasado a finales de Agosto el oro comenzó su camino de descenso, que salvo un ligero rebote en Octubre tocó mínimos a mediados de Diciembre.

Puede que estemos ante el mismo escenario o no se dan las mismas circunstancias que hace un año?

Si no logra recuperarse en un par de días, quedaría ya estable en esta franja, verdad? Es lo que llamáis "resistencia"?

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: El especialista en AT es paketazo, pero yo veo el SOPORTE en torno a los $1085,60... paketazo suele "afinar" más y me parece que daba un filtro hasta los $1070 como "tope".

Las resistencias, Arbeyna, cada vez quedan más lejos y hablamos de máximos decrecientes, luego la tendencia sigue siendo BAJISTA, aunque a algunos nos cuesta verlo más abajo de los $1000/$978, pero si "quieren" lo llevarán hasta donde puedan "retenerlo" durante un tiempo que no creo que fuera ilimitado... pero bueno estamos hablando de Banksters.

En cualquier caso, sigo estando expectante en cuanto a qué pueden hacer las Bolsas durante este mes de Septiembre y es que si las cosas se "tuercen", podría ser un revulsivo para el Oro y si ni así... pues a tomárselo con "Filosofía", pero mucha...

Arbeyna es un placer leerte de nuevo. Te echaba a faltar. Y a ver si te das una vuelta por "tu" hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: El especialista en AT es paketazo, pero yo veo el SOPORTE en torno a los $1085,60... paketazo suele "afinar" más y me parece que daba un filtro hasta los $1070 como "tope".
> 
> Las resistencias, Arbeyna, cada vez quedan más lejos y hablamos de máximos decrecientes, luego la tendencia sigue siendo BAJISTA, aunque a algunos nos cuesta verlo más abajo de los $1000/$978, pero si "quieren" lo llevarán hasta donde puedan "retenerlo" durante un tiempo que no creo que fuera ilimitado... pero bueno estamos hablando de Banksters.
> 
> ...



Gracias!

Me resulta sorprendente y a la vez asusta, el que se pueda manejar el precio, ya no sólo del Oro, sino de cualquier otro activo a según qué intereses. En una frágil situación nos deja, parece como que nos van marcando un camino y que las opciones que tomemos ya han sido analizadas y previstas...

Un placer leeros, pero me "voy" tres días y tengo que echar un buen rato a ponerme al día, no paráis de subir información! Mil gracias!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Es triste... pero es así. Aquí solemos hablar de los MPs., el Crudo, etc., pero yo he visto auténticas barbaridades en las Materias Primas alimenticias y, últimamente, lo están haciendo también con algo tan preciado y necesario como es el Agua.

Mira, un simple ejemplo: el Crudo se ha movido en las últimas 52 semanas en un rango que va de los $95,19 a los $37,75 y hace un rato andaba por los $43,83... ¿Es esto "normal" en plena "recuperación"? Pues, va a ser que NO, que MIENTEN como bellacos, pero de paso algunos -o muchos- Buitres sacan "tajada" y eso ya está repercutiendo en las poblaciones de los países productores como son, por ejemplo, Rusia, Venezuela, etc.

¿Es "moral"? Desde luego, que NO, pero eso no importa o no tiene ninguna consideración para aquellos cuyo Dios es el puto dinero... Por eso mismo, se debe intentar cambiar las estructuras de un mundo tan injusto, aunque ello nos pueda parecer algo más "ilusorio" que realista.

Y dejo esto... en la línea de la "recuperación" del Pinocho de turno.

- La tasa de empleo española sigue por los suelos

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Sep 2015)

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/k...port-explosive-august-gold-126t-silver-1400t/

Madre de dios los indios están locos por el metal. Tanto como los chinos.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Sep 2015)

_Fernando
# plastic_age: ¿La peseta no colapsó? Pues, dime cómo no me hice rico con las que heredé de la República... SÍ, después pasó a "otra" peseta y ésta, como la mayor parte de las de los países de la UE, al Euro, pero si analizas de Historia hacia "atrás es como te digo. Si quieres busca un mejor ejemplo, porque el me has dado no vale...
_

Fernando, no lo digo con objeto de llevarte la contraria, pues sé que sabes más del colapso de divisas mucho más que yo, pero mi tío me dijo, que quien tenía el dinero en billetes, perdió todo el dinero de la república, pero quien lo tenía en el banco no perdió nada.
Puede estar equivocado, él y yo.
No sé si has visto los dos vídeos que he acompañado, pero dice uno de ellos que la creación (ilegal) de la Reserva federal y la decisión de Nixon de no dar ni una onza de oro a cambio de ningún dolar fueron dos grandes fraudes de la historia.
Eso hizo Nixon en 1971, y el dólar sigue dando guerra, aunque todo el mundo sabe que se imprime mucho más que oro tiene USA.
El vídeo comenta que los problemas empezarán cuando chinos e indios (y otros países supongo), digan a USA "ya no queremos tus papeles verdes", y creo que China mantiene comprada gran parte de la deuda de USA, puede ser que no quiera comprar más, o que quiera vender su deuda, como dice ladrillófilo, 
_Madre de dios los indios están locos por el metal. Tanto como los chinos._
Saludos, compañero, no te enfades conmigo, que sólo entro para aprender de vosotros.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Sep 2015)

@plastic age.
China el mes de junio anunció reservas de oro. 
Julio anuncia compra de 16tn oro. 
Agosto anuncia compra de 16 tn más Y además líquida 94 mil millones de treasuries. Empieza una tendencia? Además ayer sale que van a comprar el petróleo en yuanes.
Tambien koos-jansen ha tutelado hoy que en Londres es muy difícil adquirir oro físico. Ayer vimos el gráfico del comex... Se está poniendo muy interesante el asunto.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 14:36 ----------

https://twitter.com/KoosJansen/status/641939501632368640


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Yo NUNCA me enfado con alguien que tenga una opinión contraria a la mía, siempre y cuando lo haga como es debido y ese es tu caso, así que no hay ningún problema al respecto.

Sigo pensando lo mismo con respecto a los billetes de la República, ya que acabada la Guerra Civil, se retiraron de la circulación, ya que los vencedores tenían su propio sistema monetario y no los reconocían. De hecho, hoy en día hay bastantes denuncias abiertas, pero claro de eso los medios de comunicación "clásicos" poco o nada informan. Te dejo un ejemplo, pero podría ponerte más similares...

- Garzón reclama el

Y respecto a China y la India, NO todos los "mortales" que viven allí son los que compran MPs y quienes lo hacen son gente más que "solvente", de acuerdo a los niveles de vida existentes en esos países. Quizás, la diferencia estriba en que las clases más "pudientes" de Oriente tienen una fuerte tradición "metalera" y siguen confiando en los MPs, pues saben como sus monedas acabaron colapsando o devaluándose fuertemente. Por consiguiente, NO acaban de "descubrir" los MPs y llevan con esa tendencia desde milenios...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Sep 2015)

Vale la pena este artículo...

- Why Central Banks Are Pressing Investors To Hold Gold | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Sep 2015)

Bueno, las conclusiones del artículo:

_Our conclusion

Overall, our Outlook remains unchanged! The reasons why we believe it is crucial for seasoned investors to hold gold have not only remained unchanged, but have become even more urgent. We would also like to go one step further. As governments worldwide become increasingly desperate due to their dire financial circumstances, I believe that they will resort to increasingly tyrannical means to access the wealth of their citizens. It is essential to keep at least a part of your assets far away from the banking system, which I consider to be an “extended arm” of the government. I recommend that if you are looking for a real way to secure your assets, they should be kept physically outside the banking system. It would be ideal if they were in a jurisdiction that has never confiscated precious metals in the past._


Está claro, más de lo mismo, esto está finiquitado, no guarde su dinero en el banco y todos esos consejos, a menudo difíciles de llevar a cabo (o de implementar como se dice ahora) y todas esas chuminadas que ni las aplica el Soros, ni el ciudadano de a pie (por razones, obviamente diferentes).

Creo que se olvidan de un escenario: el reset. Pero no el reset que los más malpensados creemos pausible (el financiero), sino, el reset de todo un sistema político, entendido el término como gestión global de los paises y su habitantes. La democracia ha finiquitado y los aspirantes a democracia, llegaron "too late" que decía Carole King cuando cantaba lo de "It's too late now babe" (ella hablaba de su ex-novio).

Mi pequeña pero pertinaz idea es que eso no va a ocurrir en los próximos 6 meses, ni 12, ni 24, ni 48 pero llegará. Después de los dientes de sierra de las bolsas, de tropecientas situaciones de mareas de, inmigrantes, migrantes o como les quieran denominar, llegado el momento, una vez que esa sensación de desazón, que cada vez succiona más y más, incluso a los ingenuos habitantes de la próspera Baviera, nos anunciarán no un reset de borrón y cuenta nueva en cuando a crédito y débito, sino en cuanto a todo.

Y todo significa que no se preocupe usted: nos encargamos de todo, de sus pelas y de su cerebro.

Lo que no dirán es que lo chuparán todo, sobre todo, el cerebro.

Bueno, de hecho, ya lo van haciendo.

No es que sean malos tiempos para la lírica, es que ya no hay posibilidad de lírica.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Con tu permiso, frisch, un "toque de humor"...

- https://elrobotpescador.files.wordpress.com/2014/08/toldyouso.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Toda la vida intentando cazar un Cisne Negro y ya está aquí, gordo y bello | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Sep 2015)

frisch dijo:


> No es que sean malos tiempos para la lírica, es que ya no hay posibilidad de lírica.



Bueno, excepto para los no-orwellianos


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, excepto para los no-orwellianos



SÍ y NO... De alguna manera, Orwell ya es conocido en varios países y amplias zonas del planeta. Por ejemplo, en Corea del Norte... Y nosotros también, pero de una forma bastante más "suave". NO, sigo creyendo que no lo veremos del "todo" en estos lares...

Bueno, yo es que soy más de esto...

- LA CUCARACHA - CANCIÃ“N POPULAR REVOLUCIONARIA - YouTube

Y aprovecho para "añadir" algo más sobre China...

- China estudia un plan de estímulo de 188.000 millones de dólares Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, yo es que soy más de esto...



Sí, sí, hace años era mi equipo de fútbol preferido.

Bueno me voy para la diada, a pasar el día.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Sep 2015)

La Asamblea General de la ONU aprueba unos principios para las reestructuraciones de deuda soberana - RTVE.es es esto un brindis al sol? O servirá de algo?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Hace tiempo que la ONU ya no tiene poder ejecutivo alguno, vamos si es que en algún momento lo tuvo... Eso no quita para que sea una buena noticia el que se toque la reestructuración de la Deuda de aquellos países que lo estimen necesario y que deberían ser una inmensa mayoría. Curiosa la posición de los Estados Unidos... Y tendría que explicar cómo se las "maravillarán" para eliminar la suya.

En fin, Ladrillófilo, podría ser un "primer paso", pero ya te digo que la ONU no tiene hoy apenas credibilidad en el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

El Oro peleando por no perder los $1100: hace escasos minutos a $1099... Y la Plata en los $14,310...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> El Oro peleando por no perder los $1100: hace escasos minutos a $1099... Y la Plata en los $14,310...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues haremos como con la lluvia. La dejaremos caer. 

Que baje que baje...


----------



## amador (11 Sep 2015)

Si fernando, vaya tela !!!

Anoche tenía en la cesta de una web online un panda de Oro y la tecla de comprar ...

Al final no le di ...

Creo que lo haré hoy aprovechando este flanco ... ¿o me espero a la semana que viene?

Joder, que nervioso me pone esto. Ahora entiendo eso que decís paketazo y otros del estrés de los mercados y tal ...

Buen finde


----------



## Atzukak (11 Sep 2015)

Yo me acabo de comprar un par de moneditas (buffalo y elefante) aprovechando el precio del oro 1.099 y el del euro 1.134!

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-10/anyone-who-believes-comex-numbers-very-naive-they-are-much-worse

EUR Surges Despite Goldman's Insistence The Bounce Is Over | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: Te aseguro que el stress de los mercados no tiene nada que ver con la compra de una moneda. A fin de cuentas, tú buscas arañar unos cuantos Euros a ese Panda, pero en los mercados yo he llegado a perder cantidades de 000 y también gané, pero las "derrotas" suelen ser más dolorosas y dejan "huella". En fin, nada que ver.

Pues, veo que el forero Atzukak se ha adelantado a lo que quería comentar y es que a la caída del metal se unía la revalorización del Euro... No sabemos, amador, lo que pueda hacer el Oro durante la próxima semana, pero si cayera no creo que los mínimos anteriores los sobrepase así como así... Es más, si las Bolsas vuelven a corregir, lo normal es que el Oro recupere parte del terreno perdido, aunque la tendencia de momento es BAJISTA...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (11 Sep 2015)

El nerviosismo de Amador me recuerda (no digo que sea el caso de éste) la aversión que algunos tenemos al riesgo. Y Fernando, hace bien en recordarnos que el "chanchullo" de los mercados...allí, ni con armadura puede estar uno.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Funcionamiento de los SDR del FMI y los LETS

- Is Today's Volatility an Echo of 1987? - Bloomberg View

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Sep 2015)

Más "madera"...

- Gold Bullion Allowed As Collateral in China

- Nazi 'gold train' treasure hunters show alleged picture of found wagons | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Sep 2015)

Pues al tal O'Byrme le parece que la Plata ya ha tocado fondo.

Y en este otro enlace de la misma web que enlazas fernando, creo que viene a decir un poco lo mismo del resto de las comodities, que han tocado fondo y que están apostado por ellas los peces gordos ...

Big name investors are piling back into commodities | MINING.com

A ver que pasa ...



fernandojcg dijo:


> Más "madera"...
> 
> - Gold Bullion Allowed As Collateral in China
> 
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Sep 2015)

Hola, algunos conoceréis bitgold, desde hace unos meses y para darse a conocer estabe regalando a los nuevos usuarios 0,25 gramos de oro utilizando un enlace de referido, hoy ese regalo bajó hasta los 0,05 gramos, osea "nada"...hay gente muy importante detrás de esta empresa como la familia Soros, puede ser un indicador de algo? o simplemente llegaron al cupo del presupuesto para publicidad...bueno, ahí lo dejo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Yo no veo por ningún lado ese "suelo" ni en la Plata ni en el resto de las Commodities. Una cosa es el último rebote, fruto de una enorme sobre venta, y otra muy distinta lo que nos dicen los indicadores económicos que se van conociendo.

Vamos a ver, amador, las Materias Primas suelen anticipar el devenir económico y llevan cayendo sin pausa desde mediados del 2014, a pesar de lo que nos cantaban los "juglares" de la "recuperación" económica. Es que miras las caídas desde ese 2014, miras los gráficos y hay que ser un auténtico "insensato" o vendedor de lo que sea para decir que se ha hecho "suelo" en la Plata/Commodities.

Por cierto, ayer leía un informe bastante interesante de Goldman Sachs sobre el Crudo y no descartaban que éste prosiguiera su caída hasta niveles exageradamente bajos, como los entornos de los $20... Si Goldman Sachs lo ve así, aunque pueda parecer "excesivo" -y a mí me lo parece...-, no creo que se vayan a equivocar por mucho y ya sabemos el Poder y la "influencia" que tienen estos "pollos" en los mercados...

En los últimos tiempos, lo que más sigo son los mercados de Materias Primas y de Divisas, pero por intentar "anticipar" la profundidad que pueda tener lo que algunos vemos como un recrudecimiento de una Crisis que no es "nueva", sino la MISMA... y lo que te "rondaré morena".

# Bocanegra: Nada "raro", entiendo que se trataba de una oferta promocional y, por tanto, puntual. Supongo que ya se habrán hecho con la suficiente "cartera" de incautos y lo digo con todo el respeto del mundo, pero a mí nadie me va a "vender" un sustituto mejor que tener el Oro a "mano", ya me entiendes...

Y os dejo esto...

- Rebelion. La ilusi

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2015)

*Fernando* me ha sacado de la boca lo de que no hay suelo claro en los metales ahora mismo.

Lo que si debemos tratar de intuir es el aumento de la demanda de metal físico a ciertos precios.

Los proveedores minoristas, al menos los que yo uso, de momentos mantienen un stock decente. Hay que tener en cuenta que la moneda del 2015 nueva (hablo de oro), está desapareciendo por simple lógica, los maples, eagles, filarmónicas...van terminando el stock del 2015, pero en breve estará disponible el del 2016.

No pretendáis comprar todo el oro del mundo, la impaciencia puede ser un hándicap estresante para el corazón que no esté acostumbrado...el mío, como ya sé que no lo está, pues me lo tomo como el té...a sorbitos cortos y lentos.

Si lo pensáis fríamente, miramos a diario las cotizaciones, incluso varias veces...con nuestro poder adquisitivo (bueno, al menos el mío)...¿que puedo llegar a reunir con 60 años? (si no la palmo antes)...¿100 onzas, 90, 120?...esos números no son relevantes para el mercado, y la verdad, tampoco es demasiado relevante poderlo comprar un 20% más caro o más barato...otra cosa, es si pretendemos comprar 100 onzas este año para venderlas en cuanto le saquemos tajada, ahí sí que son relevantes esos pequeñas oscilaciones de un 20%.

*Bocanegra* no tengo pajolera idea de esa nueva criptodivisa, me quedé estancado en el bitcoin, que miro de vez en cuando, ya que tengo un puñadín ridículo de ellos, pero aquí, estoy con *Fernando*, puede que el bitgold arrase, no lo sé, pero ¿para que usar un certificado monetario virtual basado en el oro?

...actualmente ya tenemos el FIAT para pagos rápidos, y para inversión el oro físico o a nivel de fondos, ETF, derivados...otra cosa es que los gobiernos (que tienen mucha cara), se inventen una criptodivisa en el futuro respaldada por oro, pero volveríamos a lo mismo...¿Dónde está el oro?...¿es convertible mi criptodivisa en oro físico si lo deseo?...yo desde mi ignorancia, pienso que puede ser un modo de aprovechar esta nueva moda de las criptodivisas, que todavía no sé si están para quedarse o para dejar una recua de pillados por el camino.

*amador* admito que me parecen precios atractivos los de los metales ahora mismo, pero si hubiera empezado a comprar oro hace años a 300$ la onza, quizá me seguirían pareciendo caros...es difícil discernir una opinión certera con una línea temporal corta, si lo analizamos con más perspectiva todo cambia.

Yo como comenté en breve compraré un puñadito más, pero no por el precio, que también, si no más por salvaguardar algo de poder adquisitivo en un producto alternativo que pienso que puedo controlar al 100%.

Un saludo a todos, y muy buen fin de semana.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Sep 2015)

Esto es lo que os comentaba el otro día, las mineras yéndose fuerte hacia abajo. Y eso que el dólar ha bajado un poquito. Ha cerrado justo en el soporte sombreado marrón. Parece que lo rompió y vuelve a testear el soporte desde abajo. Tiene mala pinta.


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> No pretendáis comprar todo el oro del mundo, la impaciencia puede ser un hándicap estresante para el corazón que no esté acostumbrado..



Cuánta razón!

Ayer aprovechando la bajada más interesante de lo que llevamos de año, y con algo que no tenía destino fijo, cambié algo de "papel algodón" por algunas monedillas, por debajo de la media onza, casi prefiero el bullión en piezas cortas que en largas.

Lo que no acabo de ver es el par €$ en qué afecta a la hora de comprar, tiene algo que ver el precio del oro con el cambio dolar-euro?


----------



## frisch (12 Sep 2015)

De vuelta de la Diada, de la Via lliure puedo decir que fue impresionante.
Puestos a creer en el sistema, los catalanes se llevan la palma.
Una pasada de demostración de civismo y alegría.
Que los vientos les sean propicios ¡se lo merecen!


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Cuánta razón!
> 
> Ayer aprovechando la bajada más interesante de lo que llevamos de año, y con algo que no tenía destino fijo, cambié algo de "papel algodón" por algunas monedillas, por debajo de la media onza, casi prefiero el bullión en piezas cortas que en largas.
> 
> Lo que no acabo de ver es el par €$ en qué afecta a la hora de comprar, tiene algo que ver el precio del oro con el cambio dolar-euro?



El oro cotiza en dólares, si el cambio estuviera 1$/1€ entonces la onza te costaría hoy sobre 1107€ o 1107$. Al estar el cambio 1$/0,88€, la onza de 1107$ costará sobre 978€.

Aunque no es exacto del todo ya que si ahora se fuera al 1$/1€ la onza estaría algo más cara, aquí ya los más expertos que me den o quiten la razón.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 18:58 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* me ha sacado de la boca lo de que no hay suelo claro en los metales ahora mismo.
> 
> Lo que si debemos tratar de intuir es el aumento de la demanda de metal físico a ciertos precios.
> 
> ...



Hola paketazo, a las preguntas " ¿Dónde está el oro?...¿es convertible mi criptodivisa en oro físico si lo deseo?" te digo lo que pone la web, el oro está en bóvedas de seguridad repartidas por todo el mundo, y puedes reclamar el oro físico pagando los gastos de envío. Yo caí por azar en esa web y por lo que sospecho su principal misión es la de cambiar bitcoins por oro con la posibilidad de luego gastar ese dinero con la tarjeta prepago que tienen. Al ser prácticamente instantáneo te puedes deshacer de los bitcoins si salta la liebre.


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> El oro cotiza en dólares, si el cambio estuviera 1$/1€ entonces la onza te costaría hoy sobre 1107€ o 1107$. Al estar el cambio 1$/0,88€, la onza de 1107$ costará sobre 978€.
> 
> Aunque no es exacto del todo ya que si ahora se fuera al 1$/1€ la onza estaría algo más cara, aquí ya los más expertos que me den o quiten la razón.





Muchas gracias! ahora entiendo porqué habláis del precio en dolar usa, y yo empeñado en pasarlo todo a euros )

Bueno, está claro que además del precio onza en $ usa, habrá que estar atento al cambio dolar-usa. Entiendo que un dolar flojo respecto al euro, beneficia a la hora de comprar.

Siempre se aprende algo nuevo, muchísimas gracias!!!


----------



## amador (12 Sep 2015)

Comprendo. Si, ya lo habéis comentado y argumentado otras veces muy bien.

Pero ese dato que comenta el artículo de que los "peces gordos" estaban entrando en comodities, ¿ cómo lo ves ? 

Quizá es que se anticipan 6 o 12 meses al rebote definitivo.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: Yo no veo por ningún lado ese "suelo" ni en la Plata ni en el resto de las Commodities. Una cosa es el último rebote, fruto de una enorme sobre venta, y otra muy distinta lo que nos dicen los indicadores económicos que se van conociendo.
> 
> Vamos a ver, amador, las Materias Primas suelen anticipar el devenir económico y llevan cayendo sin pausa desde mediados del 2014, a pesar de lo que nos cantaban los "juglares" de la "recuperación" económica. Es que miras las caídas desde ese 2014, miras los gráficos y hay que ser un auténtico "insensato" o vendedor de lo que sea para decir que se ha hecho "suelo" en la Plata/Commodities.


----------



## plastic_age (12 Sep 2015)

Hola foreros
Quería comentar una cosa
Hay comentaristas políticos, que han estado en Irán, que dicen que si USA ataca primero a los iraníes, éstos taponarán el estrecho de Ormuz, por el cual pasa mucho crudo en barco. No digo la cantidad porque según quien lo analice, las cifras bailan. Por lo menos el 25% mundial, eso seguro.
Si se tapona el estrecho se prevé el litro de gasoil/gasolina se pone a 4-5 €.
Primera pregunta: ¿Puede esto pasar?
Y ¿como afectaría eso a los MP? Pues esos precios de los hidrocarburos provocarían un colapso brutal de todas las economías.
Digo eso después de que Obama (premio nobel de la paz) deje el poder, es posible que se coloque una marioneta al servicio de los más poderosos del mundo, estoy leyendo en algunos artículos que hasta Trump está subiendo como la espuma, y ese hombre no está por el pacifismo.
¿Cuál es vuestra opinión?.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2015)

amador dijo:


> Comprendo. Si, ya lo habéis comentado y argumentado otras veces muy bien.
> 
> Pero ese dato que comenta el artículo de que los "peces gordos" estaban entrando en comodities, ¿ cómo lo ves ?
> 
> ...



*amador* me recuerdas a mi hace unos años, me leía todo lo que caía en mis manos, y me hacía montones de opiniones, basándome en lo que acababa de leer.

Ahora cuando uno se hace "perro viejo" en el mundo de los mercados, te das cuenta de que lo que creías que era buena información, no era más que un lío difuso, que le alejaba de la verdadera realidad de lo que estaba sucediendo.

Tu, que seguro eres un hombre inteligente por los comentarios que aportas, párate a pensar un segundo:

¿Tu crees sinceramente, que si Soros estuviera cargando de oro físico, lo airearía a los cuatro vientos?

¿Piensas que si Amancio Ortega estuviera comprando acciones de Iberdrola, saldría mañana una noticia en la prensa económica del tipo: Amancio está comprando montones de acciones de Iberdrola?

Seamos coherentes con la realidad, el día que Soros diga que está comprando oro, será por que lo pretende vender...quién dice Soros, dice todos esos "fenómenos" que menciona el artículo.

El suelo del oro será el que tenga que ser, 1000$, 800$ o 0$...nadie, y te repito, que nadie te diga nunca cual es el suelo de algo que no ha rebotado todavía. Cuando la media móvil del oro de 50 sesiones supere a la de 200, miraremos atrás, y diremos, *aquí hay un suelo que nos sirve de soporte a largo plazo*...mientras, es como lanzar balones de espaldas a la canasta diciendo, este próximo será el que entre fijo...puede que entre, pero es complicado saberlo con certeza.

Si el precio te parece bueno, que sinceramente, parece que sí lo es, pues cómprate alguna moneda que te llame, disfrútala y ya veremos mañana que pasa...al menos sabemos casi al 100% seguros, que el oro y la plata no quebrarán, algo que no podemos decir de Microsoft, Google, Telefónica...

*Bocanegra* soy un incrédulo por naturaleza de muchas cosas que no entiendo...lo de las bóvedas por todo el mundo, me suena a lo de "mujeres rusas modelo te andan buscando"

Es una desgracia para mi, pero seguro me perderé el presente de esa criptodivisa, y seguro en el futuro me acordaré de ti. Pero es que es todo tan complicadamente sencillo: Tengo FIAT, lo cambio por Bitcoins, y luego compro BItgold, ese Bitgold, está respaldado por oro en "bóvedas" que en su día fue adquirido por FIAT...¡joder!...es que ya me he perdido algo por el camino.

No le doy más vueltas, no es para mi.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los aportes.

edito

*plastic age* a 5€ la gasofa, iremos en bici al curre. cuando Irak prendió fuego a los pozos de Kuwait, y estalló la guerra del golfo, el precio del petróleo subió, pero fue asumible por la economía de la época. Esos precios que barajas, si se dieran, no tendrían contrapartida de demanda, pues la industria no genera cash para ser rentable a esos precios, ni casi a los actuales.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- paketazo: Me has hecho "reflexionar" de nuevo sobre algo que he pensado en muchas ocasiones. Me explico: los que más o menos vamos comprando Oro, promediando en el tiempo, pues realmente somos unas simples "hormigas" dentro del mercado del Oro, por tanto NO suponemos ningún peligro real para que el Comex reviente y esa es una "batalla" que librarán otros si es que quieren -que esa es otra cuestión...- y nosotros quedaríamos como simples espectadores. Nuestra "resistencia" al Sistema lo jugamos en otra "liga" y es sustrayendo liquidez al mismo e incrementando nuestro Patrimonio TANGIBLE.. Digo todo esto, porque me da la sensación de que el Comex se vendrá "abajo" cuando "ellos" lo decidan y que, a mi entender, podrían ser los mismos que lo manejan.

# Bocanegra: Mira, yo en esto de las "bóvedas" soy muy escéptico... Es más, ahora mismo en los EE.UU. hay un importante escándalo con una empresa de ese tipo y ya te puedes imaginar porqué... ¿No?

# Arbeyna: Normalmente, las compras debieran ser cuando baja el metal en USD y sube la cotización del EUR respecto al USD. Luego, también hay otros factores que suelen utilizar los que se dedican al AT, pero esa es "otra" Historia... ya que ellos buscan "afinar" en los precios de entrada y de salida.

# amador: ¿Sabes? Estoy muy bregado en los mercados de Materias Primas, bueno más bien lo estaba... ya que ahora me dedico más al análisis "pasivo". Bien, para nada me creo que los "peces gordos" estén entrando con vocación de "quedarse" y otra cosa, muy distinta, es que estén haciendo "trading" especulativo y que es lo que creo que está sucediendo con la última subida del Crudo.

Como bien dice paketazo, el tiempo transcurrido desde que operamos en los mercados nos da una visión más realista de la situación e incluso nos fiamos más de nuestros propios análisis que de los que solemos leer enlazados por aquí. Me parece que ya tenéis bastantes "pruebas" de que poco, pero muy poco nos hemos equivocado en nuestros comentarios por este hilo.

Mira, hoy Ladrillófilo ha puesto unos gráficos que van en la misma línea del comentario que te hice y, si te digo la verdad, lo que se observa ahí NO es nada halagüeño. Es más, si se profundizan las caídas en las Materias Primas por debajo de los niveles del 2008, nos encontraríamos con que, fuera de una "ilusión" momentánea, nos encontraríamos con la misma tendencia bajista de entonces y eso en tan amplio espacio de tiempo es, sencillamente, MUY PREOCUPANTE... Y eso lo estamos viendo unos simples "aficionados", mientras los "gobernantes" y sus "asesores" siguen sin darse cuenta o bien van hasta el culo de "farlopa" y "similares"...

Fijate, amador, que yo estoy interesado en entrar en alguna Petrolera y, quizás, también en una Minera, pero todavía NO percibo el "momento"... Quizás, para "tradear" sí que podría intentar alguna cosa, pero ahora mismo me da "fatiga" y prefiero comprar algo a años vista o para cuando tuviera una fuerte revalorización.

# plastic_age: Pues, ya llevo un rato escribiendo y lo que planteas da para mucho más, así que lo responderé muy de "pasada"...

plastic_age, si existiera una guerra con Irán por parte de los EE.UU. y "otros" países (OTAN, Israel, Arabia Saudí, Qatar, etc., etc.) el litro de gasolina lo verías por las "nubes" y destrozando los máximos históricos del barril de Crudo. Lo mismo pasaría colateralmente con otros incidentes bélicos de gran envergadura y en los que estuviesen implicadas cualquiera de las grandes potencias. Aquí lo relevante sería también si el tema energético estuviera "asociado".

El cierre, aunque fuera temporal, del Estrecho de Ormuz sería un golpe casi definitivo para lo que comento. Sin embargo, recuerdo que en los momentos de mayor tensión los mandos de la Armada y del Ejército americano ya tenían previstas "soluciones", aunque también leí lo que los iraníes tenían preparado... Teniendo en cuenta la capacidad militar americana, no creo que el Estrecho de Ormuz dejara de ser navegable al poco tiempo del inicio del conflicto, siempre y cuando no aparecieran nuevos "actores" favorables a Irán.

En cualquier caso, ahora mismo el tema de Irán es algo que está "aparcado" en el tiempo y que NO está "solucionado"...

No cabe duda, plastic_age, de que los MPs saldrían muy beneficiados de esa hipotética situación, pero también de una semejante. Ahora bien, la disponibilidad de "físico", posiblemente, no tendría nada que ver con la cotización, algo parecido a lo de ahora, pero "maximilizado"...

Bueno, Donald Trump goza ahora mismo de bastante apoyo popular dentro de lo que denominaré el "radicalismo" americano, pero no es menos cierto que no goza del respaldo del aparato del Partido Republicano y eso merma mucho sus posibilidades de acceder al Poder del "Imperio"... 

Efectivamente, Donald Trump es un auténtico peligro para el mundo y es que lo de GHDLGP se queda corto para con este personaje, aunque a veces lo he visto decir cosas bastante coherentes, pero claro no dejan de ser "gotitas" dentro del total de su discurso político.

Y os dejo esto...

- Gold Mining Fundamentals | Gary Tanashian | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## amador (12 Sep 2015)

La verdad que es un lujo poder disfrutar de vuestros comentarios.

No me arrepiento del tiempo que detraigo a "producir" para dedicarlo a leer este foro.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo que desinteresadamente donáis a los demás. Aunque también os lo pasáis bien ... 

Buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2015)

Bueno, a propósito de lo que estábamos comentando, hace unos minutos han editado esta noticia...

- Irán dice que descubre gran reserva de uranio Por Reuters

Y ya os decía que el asunto de Irán es una cuestión "aparcada"... ¿Diez años? Me parece que será antes...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - A vueltas con la reestructuración de la deuda

Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2015)

Lo que debe saber - La demanda de plata como valor refugio acaba con las reservas


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Sep 2015)

Hola a todos de Nuevo. Entre las vacaciones y el trabajo acumulado no he podido pasarme por aqui en las ultimas cuatro semanas, y veo todo tan interesante como siempre...

Simplemente he leido esta ultima pagina y me gustaria complementar la respuesta de Fernando a plastic age en relacion al Estrecho de Ormuz. For suerte o por desgracia todas las noches, antes de acostarme, veo la gran autovia de barcos a pocos km del estrecho de Ormuz, con un trafico impresionante.

Lo que plantea plastic_age puede ser possible como en cualquier conflicto belico de gran escala, pero eso tendria como comenta paketazo una repercussion brutal en los sistemas industriales de los paises no productores de petroleo (aquellos paises que todavia no se hayan cargado su tejido industrial, claro... ). En la region se esta trabajando en esta posibilidad. 

Por ejemplo, antes del Estrecho de Ormuz se encuentran dos enclaves estrategicos que estan creciendo en capacidad de almacenaje de crudo: Fujairah (UAE) y Sohar (Oman). Estos dos enclaves se convierten en estrategicos pro cuanto son la salida natural aguas arriba del estrecho de Ormuz a sus respectivas producciones de petroleo. Ambos enclave crecen, pero Oman crece cada vez mas rapido gracias a una acertada estrategia de muelles de gran calado y sus aguas profundas (hace dos semanas inauguraron una nueva terminal offshore con capacidad para 2 millones de m3). Evitar el estrecho de Ormuz es una prioridad para los GCC.

Sin mas, ayer leia atonito una propuesta de proyecto en Arabia Saudi para crear un "mega canal de Suez de 950 km atravesando toda Arabia..), aqui os dejo el link:

Study calls for 950-kilometre canal bypassing Hormuz | GulfNews.com

A ver si me pongo al dia...

Saludos a todos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Sep 2015)

Hola buenos días, después de buscar un buen rato lo único que he conseguido sacar es este link, previo pago de 2.95€ por el visionado. 

https://www.filmin.es/pelicula/el-visionario
Me refiero a The Forecaster de Martin Armstrong. 
Es un documental de 1.30h aproximadamente está bastante bien, interesante. Aunque no me gusta el punto de biografía que le han dado, creía que le darían más peso a sus predicciones y al tema económico y tratan más el tema de por qué estuvo en la cárcel, la trampa que le tendieron, etc. Que también es interesante pero vamos, no creía que fuese tanta película por ahí. 

Ahí os dejo la reflexión, aun así está muy interesante que en parte desvela cómo funciona su modelo de predicción de ciclos.





Este principalmente me ha llamado la antención, habla de un ciclo en el cual cuadran las fechas de la guerra. Señala 2014 como el principio y a partir de ahí in crescendo, algo que estamos viendo ya.

Investigando un poco también me he encontrado otro estudio de ciclos de varios tipos, aunque de otro autor (el de M.Armstrong está a la venta por 75$ si alguien se anima...)
http://www.academyanabiology.com/PDF/20010Jun114RWR0044_The Cycles Of War_FINAL[1].pdf


----------



## frisch (13 Sep 2015)

Os recomiendo encarecidamente que leáis el artículo de Gregorio Morán, en su columna, _Sabatinas intempestivas_ en La Vanguardia, sobre la cuestión del niño sirio aparecido ahogado en playas turcas.

Artículo serio y sin pelos en la lengua. Para los que no conozcáis a Gregorio Morán, se trata de un asturiano afincado en Cataluña, gran conocedor de la política y cultura de la Piel de Toro. Tiene dos ensayos memorables, uno sobre Ortega y Gasset, _El maestro en el erial _y el último, imprescindible para entender los tejemanejes entre la política y la cultura en la España que va de 1962 a 1996, _El cura y los mandarines_.

Aquí va el artículo:

http://www.tiemposcanallas.com/la-g...s-intempestivas-gregorio-moran-la-vanguardia/


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, conozco bien los trabajos de Armstrong, ya que llevo un estudio muy parecido y, la verdad, es que me quedo con el mío y que va bastante más acertado, aunque realmente las fechas que manejamos son muy similares y de ellas ya he dado "retazos" en otros de mis comentarios.

Aclararte que conozco el gráfico que colocas y que presenta una indefinición brutal si se hace un estudio crítico del mismo. Al igual que mi trabajo, es mucho más certero para explicar los tiempos "modernos". Y te aclaro que para Armstrong el nuevo "Ciclo de Guerra" comienza en 2016, aunque él ve que los problemas comenzarán en Europa para luego extenderse a los EE.UU.

Respecto al Oro, tiene una opinión parecida a la mía y que también ya he expresado en otras ocasiones. Para Armstrong el Oro tendrá un ciclo muy alcista en el período 2016-2020... precisamente, las mismas fechas que ya os he dado de mi estudio, pero yo difiero un poco en cuanto al despegue del Oro y que no tengo tan claro que se inicie en 2016, al menos en sus principios... De todas formas, como ya comenté, hasta que no vea lo que va sucediendo durante 2016 no tendré claro NADA...

¡Ah! y Armstrong es bastante bueno, pero -¡Ojo!- porque es un "pesetero" de Cojones...

Y dejo esto que me ha resultado interesante... Hay que estar muy "ciego" para no ver buena parte de lo que hay ahí.

- Israel ataca posiciones del Ejército sirio para apoyar a los yihadistas mientras aumenta la implicación de Rusia en medio de la hipocresía criminal de Occidente

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 16:24 ----------

Por cierto, ayer activé mi particular entrada en los MPs, por tanto efectué una pequeña compra de Oro, Plata Bullion y Plata Premium. Creo que estos precios son buenos para acumular y más en el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2015)

Lo acabo de enlazar en el hilo "hermano" (Evolución del precio de la Plata I), pero dado su interés también lo dejo aquí...

- The Largest Physical Silver Hoard On Earth (Part 1) | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (13 Sep 2015)

Hola foreros
Me imagino que diréis que no es el hilo apropiado para este pequeño resumen. Hace poco que he aprendido a cortar y subir a you tube, y el contenido es algo que pregunté antes, y aquí están todos los detalles, espero que lo disfrutéis a pesar de todo


----------



## timi (13 Sep 2015)

saludos , muy interesante el enlace Fernando , es como si los tiempos que manejan ellos se les fuera de las manos y tuvieron que rectificar ( interferir ) ya que no estaban en posición correcta para los incrementos de precios , que llego hasta casi 50$ onza
el articulo refleja perfectamente , sin entender mucho del tema , las sensaciones que tengo al respecto , y no solo en mp's , sino en todo , el peak everything :vomito:


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Sep 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Mira, el vídeo está bien, pero si te digo la verdad lo que se comenta ahí los iraníes hace tiempo que lo esperan... Me explico: hace pocos años el Gobierno de Irán realizó un vídeo donde se daba una interpretación a lo que estaba sucediendo en el Islam y es que ellos consideran que están viviendo lo que llamaríamos el Fin de los Tiempos... Están esperando la llegada del Duodécimo Iman-Mahdi, que sería algo así como el Mesías de Alá.

Precisamente, ayer hablaba con un musulmán sunita y me comentaba más o menos lo mismo, de manera que de acuerdo a lo que ya sabía más lo que me dijo, me estoy haciendo una "composición de lugar" del porqué del EI, Siria... En fin, seguiré estudiando el tema, porque es realmente muy interesante.

# timi: Ya ves que no eres el único en vislumbrar cierto "Peak" ¿global? Al parecer, en el mundo musulmán es algo que se da por hecho y a no tardar... En fin, yo no creo en las "Profecías", pero SÍ cuando muchas cosas que suceden se pueden explicar en función de las creencias que algunos tengan en ellas y más si consideramos lo numerosa que es la población musulmana en el planeta.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Crisis de los refugiados: La generosidad de Alemania tiene truco: o refugiados o el desastre. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Los godos del emperador Valente

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Premios Nobel: El Nobel Robert Shiller alerta sobre el pinchazo de la burbuja de la bolsa americana. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Itâ€™s virtually impossible to get physical gold in London

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (14 Sep 2015)

Es bueno que se hable de todo..... "desencadenar" dicen

EEUU y China amenazan con desencadenar una crisis de deuda global - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Sep 2015)

Hola, andyy: Curiosamente, ayer leyendo el "Financial Times" leí una noticia en la que se hacia referencia a que el FI Templeton Global Bond estaba sufriendo una "sangría" récord en salidas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Sep 2015)

andyy dijo:


> Es bueno que se hable de todo..... "desencadenar" dicen
> 
> EEUU y China amenazan con desencadenar una crisis de deuda global - elEconomista.es



Manda huevos que lo diga el Banco Internacional de Pagos que es uno de los artífices del apalancamiento a nivel mundial. Es más hace parte del _alma mater_ del apalancamiento. Banco Internacional de *Pagos*.

_El Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BIS, por sus siglas en inglés) advierte que los niveles de apalancamiento a nivel mundial tocan ya niveles extremos, una situación que aumenta la vulnerabilidad del sistema financiero a reaccionar de forma adversa ante una próxima subida de tipos de interés en Estados Unidos._

No va a haber una _próxima_ subida de tipos de interés por parte de la FED porque les pilla el carrito del helao en calzoncillos. Lo cual va desencadenar un subidón de las bolsas para mejor esquilmar a los compradores un poco más adelante. ¿Cuánto más adelante? Chi lo sa? Tengo la impresión de que de lo que se trata es de acabar, de una vez por todas, con:

la clase media y
el pequeño y mediano inversor

es decir el tejido productivo de una economía (capitalista) sana.

Por supuesto, el artesano, el productor de leche, el de patatas a pequeña escala, etc... en resumidas cuentas, de todo lo que no es Big Production y Big Data, *DEBEN* cesar de producir.

Si me diesen la posibilidad de bombardear varios centros neurálgicos, el primero sería el BIS (Banco Internacional de Pagos). Aun así no ocurriría nada relevante, porque no deja de ser una pantalla de plasma plexiglas.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Sep 2015)

Are You Ready for the IMF Governance Crisis? (FREEPOM) | Philosophy of Metrics un MUST Read. Se la juega dice que suben tipos esta semana y explica el porqué. Tiene que ver con el FMI y los sdr


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Sin tregua: la norma IFRS 9 amenaza la recuperación de la banca. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Sep 2015)

Impresionante el Elefante del 2016. 

Por cierto, el viernes pasé por una tienda metalera y me llevé alguna cosilla, hablando con el dependiente, o mejor dicho, tirando de la lengua al dependiente sobre qué se vende mejor, qué tiene mayor demanda y demás, me comentó que en lo que llevaba de semana se estaba vendiendo casi de todo y que si la onza bajase de los 1000 euros tenían previsto reventar stock de onzas. Le pregunté que cómo estaba tan seguro y me dijo que por Ley no existe obligación de identificar al comprador en compras por debajo de los 1000 euros, que en ventas de 1000,01 euros, ya tienen que abrir ficha, escanear DNI y papeleo por si se tratase de capital de dudosa procedencia, pero que por 999,99 euros, no es necesario. Curioso....


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2015)

SÍ, Arbeyna... muy "curioso" que esos 1000,01 Euros despierten tantas "sospechas" en el Oro... Habrá que "mal pensar", por si "acaso"...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Sep 2015)

Sin embargo, ayer se lo comentaba a un compañero del foro de monedas y me decía que en Alemania no debes identificarte a no ser que la compra supere los 15.000 euros. de ser cierto, viva la Europa de la Unión! jajaja.


----------



## frisch (15 Sep 2015)

A título de información.
No sé si conocéis esta página. Publica diariamente 15 artículos de opinión de la "prensa" española.

Caffe Reggio - Periodismo de opinión
Caffe Reggio (RSS)


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Impresionante el Elefante del 2016.
> 
> Por cierto, el viernes pasé por una tienda metalera y me llevé alguna cosilla, hablando con el dependiente, o mejor dicho, tirando de la lengua al dependiente sobre qué se vende mejor, qué tiene mayor demanda y demás, me comentó que en lo que llevaba de semana se estaba vendiendo casi de todo y que si la onza bajase de los 1000 euros tenían previsto reventar stock de onzas. Le pregunté que cómo estaba tan seguro y me dijo que por Ley no existe obligación de identificar al comprador en compras por debajo de los 1000 euros, que en ventas de 1000,01 euros, ya tienen que abrir ficha, escanear DNI y papeleo por si se tratase de capital de dudosa procedencia, pero que por 999,99 euros, no es necesario. Curioso....



Para empresas de inversión, crédito, intercambio de divisas etc. el límite es de 1000 euros, pero bueno...todo lo comprado online queda registrado en "algún sitio" aunque no llegue a ese importe y a saber como puede ser utilizada esa información por parte de los estados.ienso:

Como curiosidad, estos días tenemos la noticia de la detención del presunto asesino de la mujer estadounidense del camino de Santiago, parece que la pista clave fue que cambió algo más de 1000$ en un banco cercano y le habrían pedido identificación.


"Ley 10/2010, de 28 de abril, de prevención del blanqueo de capitales y de la financiación del terrorismo."


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Sin embargo, ayer se lo comentaba a un compañero del foro de monedas y me decía que en Alemania no debes identificarte a no ser que la compra supere los 15.000 euros. de ser cierto, viva la Europa de la Unión! jajaja.



Es así... en su momento me lo comento un amigo alemán y ahora no recuerdo la cantidad exacta, pero eran bastantes miles de Euros. En cualquier caso, cuando compro en Alemania, pido factura y luego ya veré... tampoco cuesta nada tenerla. Ahora bien, comprar en España por encima de los 999,99 Euros va a ser que NO, pero por una simple cuestión de "libertad individual", ya que si mi dinero es HONRADO no tiene porqué ser cuestionado y ya es hora de que dirijan sus investigaciones a dónde deben realizarse, que no será porque no haya MIERDA destapada...

Otra cosa, y que no digan, es que les interese tener una "base de datos" por si un día "necesitan" de los MPs y luego ya emplearían las vías "adecuadas" para su enajenación...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Sep 2015)

Bueno, ya son mis conocidas mis preferencias por las monedas históricas o que han circulado como moneda en el pasado, ya sean Soberanos, 20 Francos, Pesos Mexicanos, Alfonsinas, etc., etc.

Por cierto, comentar que tengo entendido que las compras parciales que durante el año totalizan los 3.000 Euros ya encienden la "luz roja"... para que lo sepáis.

Y dejo esto...

- ¿Cómo puede la Fed subir los tipos sin subirlos? Alza de un octavo, one and done.... Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (15 Sep 2015)

Efectivamente Fernando, superar 3.000 euros en el ejercicio fiscal con un solo declarante supone que éste tenga que incluirte en su declaración de operaciones con terceros.......para evitarlo hay que echar mano de nuestra "socia" en la sociedad de gananciales, o separación de bienes, o régimen q tengamos,,,,,, también valen los vástagos de más de 18..... y qué decir de los padres los que aún tenemos la suerte de conservarlos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2015)

*Arbeyna* bonita esa onza si señor, no me importaría tenerla.

En cuanto a que si la onza baja de los 1000€ se disparará la demanda...pues ya te digo yo que como que no.

El que quiera oro a menos de 1000€ por el tema que todos sabemos, no tiene más que comprar 1/2 OZ, 1/4, 1/10 etc...

Otra cosa es que la moneda pequeña de menos de 1/2 OZ, sobre todo de 1/4 se mueva a mayor velocidad por su demanda y oferta.

Ya solo viendo la gente de este foro, se ve una clara inclinación hacia soberanos, vrenelis, rands, Marianne, napoleones... moneda de menos de 8 gramos. Un tamaño que mantiene la personalidad de la moneda, no como las de 1/10, que parecen lentillas de gorrión, ni tampoco demasiado exageradas en precio con pueden resultar para un bolsillo de a pie las monedas de 1 OZ...que conste que a mi me encantan estas últimas...al tenerlas en la mano te hacen sentirte "importante"

Como dice *bocanegra*, salvo en movimientos entre particulares mano a mano, el resto, sobre todo si se compra en tienda minorista, queda registrado, por eso lo mejor es ser claro y conciso con todo esto...el que pretenda camuflar unos miles de euros en esto, no digo que no lo pueda hacer, pero a la larga si cambian las legislaciones y necesita convertir rápido el metal en cash, puede tener problemas, sobre todo si ya es una cantidad decentilla.

En cuando a lo que dice *Fernando*, poco más que añadir al respecto...vivimos en un país dónde por todos los medios, se impide a los "pequeñines" escaquear un céntimo, pero a las grandes fortunas se les exime de pagar el % de impuestos de manera progresiva, se les protege legalmente de mil maneras, si precisan liquidez se saca de dónde sea...y si hay que blanquearles la pasta, se hace una conciliación y punto...¿en que coño vamos a creer?, y no es demagogia barata, es solo realidad de pie de calle.

Por otra parte, oro y plata en tierra de nadie, solo nos movemos a la baja y al alza en pequeños %, y si ya obviamos el cambio a €, pues de risa...o hay un catalizador o esto va a seguir bajando...y ya dije que los tipos, en mi opinión acabarán subiendo aun que sea un % de coña, pero suficiente para que ese "paripé" deje a todos contentos al menos durante una semana hasta que abran los ojos y las cosas se tuerzan ante la evidencia de lo que está por venir.

Muy buenas noches a todos, y gracias por aportar y compartir tantas, y variadas opiniones.


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, ya son mis conocidas mis preferencias por las monedas históricas o que han circulado como moneda en el pasado, ya sean Soberanos, 20 Francos, Pesos Mexicanos, Alfonsinas, etc., etc.
> 
> *Por cierto, comentar que tengo entendido que las compras parciales que durante el año totalizan los 3.000 Euros ya encienden la "luz roja"... para que lo sepáis.
> *
> ...



Joder, pues debo salir en todos los radares...Aunque las compras las hice a web alemana

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 22:11 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, ya son mis conocidas mis preferencias por las monedas históricas o que han circulado como moneda en el pasado, ya sean Soberanos, 20 Francos, Pesos Mexicanos, Alfonsinas, etc., etc.
> 
> Por cierto, comentar que tengo entendido que las compras parciales que durante el año totalizan los 3.000 Euros ya encienden la "luz roja"... para que lo sepáis.
> 
> ...





andyy dijo:


> Efectivamente Fernando, superar 3.000 euros en el ejercicio fiscal con un solo declarante supone que éste tenga que incluirte en su declaración de operaciones con terceros.......para evitarlo hay que echar mano de nuestra "socia" en la sociedad de gananciales, o separación de bienes, o régimen q tengamos,,,,,, también valen los vástagos de más de 18..... y qué decir de los padres los que aún tenemos la suerte de conservarlos.



Podeis ampliar este tema?


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Sep 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> *Pues entre particulares no existe obligación de identificación y tampoco limite en pagos o compras en metalico.*
> .....
> 
> la posibilidad de convertirlas en una joya, un collar de Soberanos siempre es una cosa muy decorativa.



Cierto, relativo. Entre particulares el vendedor en principio estaría obligado a tributar por la plusvalía obtenida, ahora mismo desconozco si existen mínimos, de tributario ando flojo. Por otra parte, la ausencia de factura es determinante en el momento de justificar la propiedad, máxime si se trata de oro, que está exento de IVA, considero la factura imprescindible.

Sobre los collares, es verdad, hace ya muchos años se pusieron de moda las pulseras y collares de monedas, aún recuerdo haber visto pulseras con Isabelinas.

En relación a los 3000 euros, es cierto que el vendedor a la hora de liquidar sus anuales debe incluir el dato de compradores, pero bueno, como apuntó el compañero, comprando desde otra cuenta o visitando a varios proveedores, asunto solucionado.

Y sobre el precio del oro, bien pensaba que iba a seguir bajando, ahora sube poquito, baja poquito, vamos, un sube baja que no acaba de clarificar. Tenía la esperanza de que cuando rompió los 1100$ el pasado 11-S iniciara un real camino de descenso... quizá soy demasiado ansioso


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, creo que está bastante claro, pero te pondré un ejemplo práctico: 950+900+850+300=3000 Euros... Es decir, 4 compras por debajo de los 1000,01, pero en total suman 3000 Euros, pues ya da lugar a la "comunicación". Bueno, más o menos lo que sucede en los Bancos con los movimientos a partir de esa cifra.

Estamos hablando de "comunicaciones" en compras efectuadas en España y en una misma tienda, NO en Alemania y donde seguro que no te han pedido tu DNI... ¿No? En cualquier caso, supongo que tienes factura de lo comprado y sino las pides, por si "acaso"... te hacen falta algún día.

En fin, tampoco nos veas excesivamente "conspiranoicos", pero los que andamos por este mundo de los MPs ya andamos un poco "bregados" y de vuelta en muchas facetas de la vida... Además, tenemos ciertos conocimientos históricos y económico-financieros, así que intentamos ponernos en el peor de los supuestos y si no llegamos ahí, pues mucho mejor, pero un exceso de precaución nunca está de más.

# paketazo: Siempre es un placer leerte y eres muy ameno. En fin, no digo nada que no se pueda contrastar enw el hilo donde tienes una gran aceptación. Dejando ya el "jabón", observarás que los que llevamos más tiempo en esto de las "monedas" solemos primar más un determinado "formato" de moneda y por algo será... Creo que es algo que ya estás "asimilando" desde tu llegada a este mundo de los MPs.

Efectivamente, el tamaño de una moneda de 1 Oz en mano "impone", pero ya sabes aquello de que el "tamaño" NO es lo más importante... Y lo mismo se puede aplicar a los MPs.

Y en relación a los MPs, pues en la Plata me espero cualquier cosa y más mala que buena, pero por la coyuntura económica a la que parece que nos encaminamos... Sigo fijándome en el Cobre y hasta que éste no haga un suelo claro -que parece lejano...- NO tendré una mejor "percepción" en relación a la Plata, aunque la verdad es que ya veremos si a determinados precios "papel" encontramos contraparte "física"...

¿El Oro? Podrán tumbarlo hasta los $1000/$978, pero bajar de ahí puede costar mucho y más si nos adentramos en tiempos "oscuros" y que están a la vuelta de la "esquina". Y qué mejor prueba de ello tenemos que el puto culebrón que se llevan en relación a una misera subida del 0,25%...

Gracias a todos por los aportes y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Lehman Brothers, las burbujas financieras y la creación de dinero de la nada

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Sep 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> Solo digo esto; el que se meta en inversión en Oro es para proteger su patrimonio fuera del sistema monetario actual.



Así lo veo yo, pero como siempre jugamos en desventaja frente al legislador. Hace unos meses recibí un email en el que se me solicitaba firmar en contra de un proyecto de Ley Alemán que básicamente carga sobre el propietario el hecho de probar que el bien ha sido obtenido legítimamente, si supera los 2500 euros.

Ya sabemos lo amigos que son algunos de copiar las legislaciones de otros países y en muchos casos, a peor, así pues, no me extrañaría ver en unos años este proyecto por aquí y con una cantidad menor. Sería una forma de control bastante efectiva... por decirlo de alguna forma correcta.

Os paso el enlace y echad un ojo.

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/fuer-den-erhalt-des-privaten-sammelns

Una razón de más, para decantarse por monedas tipo soberano, FF, FS, Isabelinas u onzas por debajo de la media.


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Sep 2015)

© Reuters. La Fed dejará estables los tipos de interés, en una ajustada decisión: sondeo Reuters


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2015)

miaavg dijo:


> Al final lo mejor será ser un Eterno Turista.



Un eterno turista será considerado un lobo durmiente.
¡Ojo!


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, creo que está bastante claro, pero te pondré un ejemplo práctico: 950+900+850+300=3000 Euros... Es decir, 4 compras por debajo de los 1000,01, pero en total suman 3000 Euros, pues ya da lugar a la "comunicación". Bueno, más o menos lo que sucede en los Bancos con los movimientos a partir de esa cifra.
> 
> Estamos hablando de "comunicaciones" en compras efectuadas en España y en una misma tienda, NO en Alemania y donde seguro que no te han pedido tu DNI... ¿No? En cualquier caso, supongo que tienes factura de lo comprado y sino las pides, por si "acaso"... te hacen falta algún día.
> 
> ...




Gracias Fernando...la cifra lo tenia claro, lo que no tenia claro era el tma tributación.

Las compras las hice via web a Alemania, sin DNI. Y tengo facturas de todo. (siguiendoya vuestros consejos allá por el mes de enero cuando me enganchasteis a esta droga de las "reliquias")


Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Curiosa noticia la que acabo de leer y sobre todo por unas "extrañas" coincidencias y que han pasado "desapercibidas" en los medios de desinformación oficiales. Fijaros: 11-S y la grúa pertenece a un consorcio de la familia Bin Laden...

- Mecca's Grand Mosque crane collapse leaves 107 people dead | Daily Mail Online

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

¡Joder! el Comex está que "arde"...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/jp-morgan-loses-45-of-registered-gold-stock-in-one-day/

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! el Comex está que "arde"...
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/jp-morgan-loses-45-of-registered-gold-stock-in-one-day/
> 
> Saludos.



Pero a que coño están jugando?

Que clase de broma es esta?...no puede ser, solo 5 toneladas de oro para cubrir todo el papel respaldado por COMEX...*activos no convertibles*.

Hay que tener los huevos de hielo para andar jugando "pasta gansa" como juegan muchos fondos que dicen estar respaldados por oro, y a la hora de la verdad lingotes de alfalfa con suerte.

Y el pobre Madoff en la cárcel de por vida, menuda panda de delincuentes.

Ya me decía mi madre de niño: ¡nunca te metas con los que tienen el dinero aun que tengas la razón!, ya que ellos pueden cambiar la ley para que quien tenga la razón acabe pagando caro por ello.

Volviendo a otra cosa, hoy estamos viendo unas volatilidades amparadas por lo de mañana con los "puñeteros" intereses...otra farsa más, pero bueno, sobre algo hay que hablar y escribir. Estos de la FED, parecen los del programa de tele 5 que mira mi mujer que están todo el día cotilleando de famosos...pero en este caso los locutores son los mandamases de la reserva federal, y los famosos, los tipos de interés en este caso.

Parece que se apuesta por dejarlos como está por casi todos los analistas consultados...a mi, desde mi ignorancia, me parecería raro que no los tocaran, pues de no hacerlo, estarán claudicando y admitiendo que la economía sigue tocada y hundida a pesar de los estímulos monetarios exagerados que se han aplicado...ya dije mi "apuesta"...apuesta absurda, pues no he aportado nada, pero creo que algo podrían subir los tipos. Si al final no lo hacen , pues mejor que mejor...más subirá la bosa, más bajará el oro, y el € recuperará contra el $...o sea compras para octubre de metal a buenos precios...así que ojalá no los suban, aun que lo dudo.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los comentarios, una lástima que este foro no salga en las noticias económicas, pues muchos podrían al menos valorar opiniones externas al sistema informativo "castrado" de los medios de masas


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: No sé, no sé... pero Yellen tiene una auténtica "papeleta" si quiere seguir con el "vodevil" en que se está convertiendo la "interpretación" oficial de la Economía, ya sea en USA, en España o en el "coño de la Bernarda"... ¡Que mala es la "película" y los "actores" peor imposible...!

Mira, te dejo dos enlaces que te servirán y uno nos explica las alzas experimentadas por los MPs...

- Silver & Gold Jump, Dollar Dumps After CPI Disappoints | Zero Hedge

- https://confoundedinterest.wordpres...h-deflation-still-unable-to-create-inflation/

Respecto al Comex... cómo NADIE de los "grandes" dice NADA ni tampoco hace NADA. Luego, hay algo que desmonta la "falacia" de que China puede tumbar a los EE.UU., porque vamos a ver con la venta de esos Bonos americanos que tiene puede comprar 5 Toneladas de Oro en un ¡plis, plas! y "enterrar" el Comex con lo que se crearía un Tsunami financiero. Tampoco hace falta que sea un Gobierno, sino cualquier Fondo de Inversión o Hedge Fund de cierta entidad. Por tanto, deduzco que TODOS saben que el Comex es una "pantomina" que tiene un "presunto" Oro que NO existe y, probablemente, que NUNCA existido y se limitan a dejar transcurrir la "comedia" mientras intercambian cromos y que son sólo eso... CROMOS. Así que lo mejor es que cada cual custodie su propio Oro físico y la "abstracción" se la dejan para los más "crédulos"...

paketazo, en serio crees que dejarían existir un programa de Economía de las características de este hilo... NI DE COÑA. Dos "Telediarios" y a la puta calle... No fuera a ser que a la gente le diera por "pensar"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Sep 2015)

Con mucho respeto y además cariño.

@paketazo
@fernando

No entiendo a qué viene tanto rasgarse las vestiduras.

Es obvio que quien tiene el poder hace las leyes, como quien gana una guerra escribe la Historia de la misma.

Eso ya lo sabíamos.

No se puede vivir entre dos aguas.

Una de las dos, o las dos te ahogarán.

Vivimos en la época de Interné, a ver si nos vamos enterando, y la época de Interné es que todo es electrónico, vamos que todo está repleto de esas cosas muy pequeñitas con soldaduras muy pequeñitas, tan pequeñitas, tan pequeñitas, que los que tienen el soldador pueden hacer maravillas. Desde conseguir que comuniques a la velocidad del rayo con tu abuela que vive en Heinderburg de Abajo, tú que vives en Shan Gri La, hasta falsear los datos de todo el stock de oro del Planeta.

Y sí, no te metas con los que tienen el dinero a menos que seas alguien que quiere cambiar las cosas y esté dispuesto a morir en el intento.

Un abrazo


----------



## Bocanegra (16 Sep 2015)

Pues mi "apuesta" es una pequeña subida de tipos a acompañada con una subida de la bolsa, y me explico, los especuladores están locos y van a entender que la economía va viento en popa porque ellos lo valen. El oro por supuesto continuará con su baile bajista pero cogiendo muelle para el gran rebote.

Hay un hilo aquí en este subforo de uno que tiene la duda de si pedir un crédito de 60k euros al 7% para comprar acciones del Santander, coño!!!...están locos o no?...

Ahora sólo hay que esperar y contemplar la llegada de ese misterioso catalizador que pondrá cada cosa en su sitio.

Por cierto, lo del COMEX incluso he llegado a pensar que es mentira pero viniendo de quien viene "los locos" pues me lo creo.

Y ahora pido consejo para mi primera monedilla de oro bullion para bolsillos humildes, de las de 1/4 de onza como mucho. He visto un soberano que tiene necho pero no se si es buena opción decantarme por esa.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

¡Hombre! frisch, no es cuestión de "rasgarse las vestiduras", porque a estas alturas de la "película" hay que ser un completo imbécil para tragársela, ni más ni menos...

Simplemente, tanto paketazo como yo, nos indignamos de una absurda situación y que a nosotros no nos pilla de sorpresa, recuerda que conocemos y venimos de los "mercados"... pero nos gusta escribir sobre esto y otras cosas para que aquellos que nos puedan leer lo conozcan y lo "valoren" si lo estiman oportuno. Claro está, frisch, que ya conocemos tu habitual "esceptícismo", pero bueno otros somos más "espontáneos"...

En fin, frisch, esto hilo no deja de ser una "tertulia" entre amigos con ciertas afinidades y donde damos nuestra opinión e intercambiamos información lo más alejada posible de la "oficial". Siempre será más "sano" para el "coco" que ver la mierda de programas que echan por la TV...

Un abrazo.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 00:10 ----------

# Bocanegra: Los Soberanos son -para mí- una de las mejores opciones, aunque elige siempre que tenga ya unos cuantos "añitos" de antigüedad y por los motivos que varios foreros hemos escrito en este hilo. Por regla general, entre "metaleros" con componente numismatica, SIEMPRE se recomendarán Soberanos, Alfonsinas, etc.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Sep 2015)

Y unos cuantos añitos, cuanto es?... el que he visto es de 1966, por el precio creo que tiene "poco" valor numismatico, más que nada porque su precio se acerca al contenido en oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

# Bocanegra: En lo personal, a mí me gustan mucho más "viejos", pero 1966 ya entra dentro de lo "recomendado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Sep 2015)

*Bocanegra*, no está mal empezar con un soberano ya que tarde o temprano acabarías pillando alguno. 
Luego cuando te lances ya verás las Alfonsinas o los 20 Francos (Napoleones y Vrenelis) y decidirás los que más te gusten.


Las importaciones de oro y plata en India explotan en agosto 2015: 126 toneladas de oro y 1.400 de plata
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/09/importaciones-oro-plata-india-explotan-agosto-2015/


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! el Comex está que "arde"...
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/jp-morgan-loses-45-of-registered-gold-stock-in-one-day/
> 
> Saludos.



Venga hombre, esto tiene que estallar, sí o sí. No entiendo cómo no meten mano a los vendedores de humo, quizá no interese de momento, todavía hay mucho primo para pillar.

La ligera subida de hoy no me ha gustado nada, tengo alguna pieza en el punto de mira y aunque no sea muy siginificativo, en fin, que soy muy rata




Bocanegra dijo:


> Y ahora pido consejo para mi primera monedilla de oro bullion para bolsillos humildes, de las de 1/4 de onza como mucho. He visto un soberano que tiene necho pero no se si es buena opción decantarme por esa.



No se el estado de conservación del soberano de Necho, si puede enviarte alguna foto, sería estupendo, una moneda histórica con rayas, golpes en canto, campos erosionados, por mucho que sea comprada a precio oro, no viste en una colección.

Si quieres bullion, Panda o Canguro, el resto nada, a no ser que la onza de oro baje a 600 euros, entonces carga con cualquier cosa  maples, Liberty, rounds, lo que sea.

De las históricas que se han tratado en el hilo, la que más me llama la atención es la Vreneli.

Panorama numismático, Artículos, "Vreneli", auténtico oro suizo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Creo que a Bocanegra le interesa el Soberano por el Oro que contiene y si tuviera cierto "plus" numismatico mejor, pero carente a mi entender en un Soberano de 1966. La mayor parte de los "oreros" que andamos por aquí vamos hacia el Oro en Soberanos, Alfonsinas, etc. que esté más barato, aunque ese tipo de monedas suelen venir bastante bien conservadas. Por aquí, existen "metaleros" que cuando quieren Oro en moneda histórica ya se tiran, por regla general, hacia las del Imperio Español e incluso conozco a dos conforeros que han optado por los "Sólidos" bizantinos.

# paketazo: Uno que piensa como tú lo has expresado en muchas ocasiones...

- El-Erian tenía razón, ¡viva el

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Sep 2015)

El Oro de Moscu no existe, es chapado 

Russian Bank Caught Using Fake Gold Bars | Gainesville Coins Blog

De verdad que menuda tropa


----------



## fff (17 Sep 2015)

Recomiendo encarecidamente los francos franceses. Hay mucha menos falsificacion que en los soberanos y son más agradecidos que los suizos pues son mas coleccionables por tipos. Y ademas muy interesantes por tener el pais vecino.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# fff: Eso va por gustos... Yo tengo Napoleones, incluso de la época del "personaje", también Vrenelis y "Leopoldos", pero me gusta también tener Soberanos de distintas épocas y Cecas. En fin, hay una amplia variedad y hay monedas muy interesantes en el mundo árabe y que son desconocidas por la mayoría de los coleccionistas.

Pienso que Bocanegra ya indica que le supone un esfuerzo esconómico comprar un Soberano, por tanto tampoco hay que "marear la perdíz". La compra tiene mucho valor, ya que si su poder adquisitivo es el que es y opta por entrar ahí, pues entiendo que a estudiado el "producto" y quiere "cubrirse" ante eventuales "sustos" y que llegarán... No sé cuándo, pero tengo claro que llegar, llegarán...

Y respecto a las falsificaciones, fff, ya hemos comentado muchas veces que hay que comprar a vendedores solventes y necho lo es. Yo tengo unos "cuantos" Soberanos y todos comprados en sitios confiables, por tanto ningún problema...

Aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo...

- I Donâ€™t Worry about Gold Confiscation (and You Probably Shouldnâ€™t Either)

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (17 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Y unos cuantos añitos, cuanto es?... el que he visto es de 1966, por el precio creo que tiene "poco" valor numismatico, más que nada porque su precio se acerca al contenido en oro.



Hola Bocanegra! Y hola a todos, os leo a diario... no escribo porque poco puedo aportar con los cracks que participan asiduamente.

Yo también soy de soberanos, francos y alfonsinas. Prefiero las nuestras, pero es más dicífil encontrarlas sin premium. También las yanquis, me encantan... pero pasa lo mismo que con las alfonsinas. Más difíciles sin premium.

Y luego, ya... para el quiera un capricho histórico sin un premium disparatado: sólidos bizantinos. Una maravilla! 

Supongo que en algún momento leíste mi post...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/566340-oro-fisico-dummies.html


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # paketazo: Uno que piensa como tú lo has expresado en muchas ocasiones...
> 
> - El-Erian tenía razón, ¡viva el
> 
> Saludos.




Es impepinable e indiscutible, ahora mismo, el que no vea que tener cash es más provechoso cara los próximos meses que estar invertido en bolsa al 100%, puede tener problemas de liquidez en un futuro próximo.

Yo cerré todas mis posiciones hace unos meses con el S&P en 2100, tenía poca cosa ya, ¡soy un acojonado!

Ahora mismo, y como pasa en el final de las burbujas, el que posee el dinero se vuelve receloso, y ya no se tira a la piscina con tanta facilidad...recordad el tema inmobiliario en los primeros años del 2000, el que tenía pisos para vender era "el puto amo", el que tenía dinero, un pringado que se tenía que poner a la cola si quería comprar uno y al precio que quisiera el vendedor...mirad hoy.

Es como en navidades, la semana antes de reyes, todos como idiotas a los centros comerciales a "tirar" el dinero en mierdas diversas que anuncian por TV desde noviembre...luego, a partir del 06/01, toda esa morralla deja de anunciarse por que no la compra ni dios.


Ahora la bolsa está en ese punto de vísperas de reyes, todavía hay actividad, pero con volumen muy decreciente, y precios tope en los últimos máximos, o sea, que no hay apenas negocio desde hace semanas, pues quien compra y vende sin especular agresivamente, apenas gana o pierde nada...solo hace cambiar dinero de manos.

¿Qué hacer?...os lo dije y os lo repito, *esperar*...es el momento de sentarse a la vera del río y esperar a ver pasar el cadáver del enemigo flotando como decía el "listo" de Tsun Tzu, que hubiera sido un buen inversor de largo plazo sin dudas.

Días como los de esta semana, es mejor dedicarse a la calceta y dejar los mercados de lado, pues todo lo que está pasando es fruto de la volatilidad y nerviosismo de esas noticias por parte de la FED, que poco o nada van a cambiar el horizonte de los sucesos.

Por cierto, habláis de monedas de oro...pienso que la mejor moneda de oro es la que tenemos guardada de nuestra mano, todo lo demás, pues es rizar el rizo...soberanos, vrenelis, napoleones...es como con las mujeres, a casi todos no gustan las mismas, pero nos conformamos con la que esté a tiro.

Un saludo buenas tardes, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- Cientos de militares rusos aterrizan en Siria para ampliar aeródromo que permita aterrizar grandes aviones de transporte militar

Por cierto, frisch ¿recuerdas mis referencias a lo que Rusia introducía en Tartus? Pues, ya tienes una "muestra" más. Da la sensación de que Rusia está preparando algo en Siria y ya hay una "declaración de intenciones" con la presencia de esos carros de combate T-90 y que son de los mejores del mundo. Desde luego, ahora mismo en el EI no tienen armamento adecuado que oponer a estos "monstruos" si acaban entrando en liza.

# paketazo: Era una mala "apuesta" y es que veía venir... Lo digo por los tipos, Yellen y la "menopausia"... ¡Joder! y con todo el "morro", pero el mensaje es claro: ¡Preparaos!

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 21:29 ----------

Muy "curiosa" la reacción contracorriente de los MPs: Ahora mismo el Oro andaba por los $1130,80 y la Plata en los $15,170...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (17 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # fff: Eso va por gustos... Yo tengo Napoleones, incluso de la época del "personaje", también Vrenelis y "Leopoldos", pero me gusta también tener Soberanos de distintas épocas y Cecas. En fin, hay una amplia variedad y hay monedas muy interesantes en el mundo árabe y que son desconocidas por la mayoría de los coleccionistas.
> 
> ...



Sino te niego el encanto de un soberano , pero recomiendo el 20FF para empezar, aparte que hay muchos tipos, y es 'entretenido'.

El valor numismatico que pueden tener estas piezas corrientes no es muy alto pero aceptado mundialmente, pero si esta bien conservado o es raro a la larga se pagan mejor



maragold dijo:


> Y luego, ya... para el quiera un capricho histórico sin un premium disparatado: sólidos bizantinos. Una maravilla!



Para nada disparatado, solo hay que saber... más o

Y la onza española, cada vez la veo una mejor inversion. Resisten bastante bien las caidas, eso si, no son 2+2, y no son para todos los publicos :
Para no liarse, bullion puro y duro


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2015)

Cierto, hubiera perdido de apostar. Esperaba subidas para esta revisión, aun que fueran ínfimas.

De todos modos, las bolsas ya están cayendo después de la subida que se traían.
Nos están diciendo que esto está jodido señores, vayan saliendo por orden que esto va a estallar.

En que cabeza cabe, mantener los intereses a estos niveles absurdos, si nos vienen vendiendo desde hace 5 años que en USA la economía va cojonudamente bien...en épocas de bonanza los tipos suben, ¿Qué coño harán cuando las vacas flacas se hagan más evidentes de lo que ya son?

Reitero el plan de vuelo, efectivo, la bolsa se va a ir al carajo, y buen momento para acumular metales, pues los tipos si no se han subido hoy, poco van a subir en los próximos años...no digo que no los suban, que lo harán, pero cara 5 años vista las subidas que podemos ver serán ridículas, y las alternativas de inversión con bolsa en burbuja, y bonos "basura", ya sabemos por dónde pasará.

Buenas noches, y reitero mi sorpresa ante la negativa a subir los tipos...no saben la que se les va a venir encima a la de ya...puede ser el pistoletazo de salida.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un poco de Geopolítica...
> 
> - Cientos de militares rusos aterrizan en Siria para ampliar aeródromo que permita aterrizar grandes aviones de transporte militar
> 
> ...



A contracorriente los MPs, como leerlo?...lo de Yellen es un no pero si, aunque de momento no y cuando sea será a poquitos, osea que es un si en diferido...intuyo que más pronto que tarde los MPs se darán la vuelta.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 21:58 ----------

Copio de azkunaveteya del principal:

"La FED advierte que el nivel de tipos apropiado a finales de año sería de 0,375%, a finales de 2016 del 1,375%, a finales de 2017 de 2,625%, a finales de 2018 del 3,375%"


Un 0,375% en los próximos tres meses?...coño!!! aquí hay mucho miedo porque esa minúscula subida la podrían haber hecho hoy, eso hace pensar que nunca se subirán, o si. ienso:

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 22:03 ----------

Y dejo esto que alguno seguro no lo habrá leído y es una auténtica obra de arte:

*Una historia que puede repetirse

El capitalismo según Marx (Groucho) *


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: No se han atrevido hoy a subir los tipos en un misero 0,25%... y hacen esa prospección que no es que sea "surrealista", es que parece más propia de una reunión con unas copas por en medio...

Menudo hatajo de sinvergüenzas y mentirosos. Voy a mirar las reacciones en los medios americanos...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Sep 2015)

Como dice paketazo "vayan saliendo por orden que esto va a estallar", si no suben los tipos y la bolsa baja...solo les falta el catalizador adecuado al cual echar la culpa y a vivir (ellos) que son dos días.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

¿Catalizador? Si aquí estamos hasta los "eggs" de explicar cuál es la situación económico-financiera aquí, en USA, China y... la "Bernarda". Bueno, aquí os dejo algunos motivos de peso para "explicar" la decisión tomada hoy por la FED con respecto a los tipos de interés...

- 4 Charts Which Destroy The ‘No Signs Of Recession’ Meme | David Stockman's Contra Corner

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por cierto, frisch ¿recuerdas mis referencias a lo que Rusia introducía en Tartus? Pues, ya tienes una "muestra" más. .../...



En política, como todo en la vida (con minúscula), lo importante no es tener razón, es saber venderla (con mayúscula).


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Sep 2015)

- "Razonar y convencer, ¡qué difícil, largo y trabajado! ¿Sugestionar? ¡Qué fácil, rápido y barato!" (Santiago Ramón y Cajal)


----------



## frisch (17 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: No se han atrevido hoy a subir los tipos en un misero 0,25%... y hacen esa prospección que no es que sea "surrealista", es que parece más propia de una reunión con unas copas por en medio...
> 
> Menudo hatajo de sinvergüenzas y mentirosos. Voy a mirar las reacciones en los medios americanos...
> 
> Saludos.



En mi opinión, no, no hay copas de por medio, ni son un atajo de sivergüenzas y mentirosos. Lo dije antes de ayer, no habrá subida de tipos.

No habrá subida de tipos porque no hay economía que lo soporte y, mucho menos la del país sin nombre (que está quebrado, vive de las relaciones públicas y, por cierto, ya no son ni medianamente públicas sino descaradamente "manu militares").

Todos esperamos que ocurra el cataclismo ya sea por no subir los tipos de interés como por subirlos pero a mi me da que la jugada de ajedrez (lo digo por enésima vez) tiene lugar en otro lugar del tablero. No habrá cataclismo por dos razones:

1. Porque lo que está en juego, la sublevación de las clases medias es demasiado potente. Sin embargo, es de lo que se trata de acabar con las clases medias, ergo hay que hacerlo rápida pero suavemente. Como que se den cuenta pero que no les dé tiempo de reaccionar. ¿Qué sería que reaccionasen? Pues muy sencillo ¿qué hace la clase media cuando se ve acorralada y desposeída? Echarse en los brazos de la extrema derecha, la extremísima.

2. Porque el juego no termina en dominar el mundo del dinero (una vez cargada la clase media) sino en dominar al ser humano, sea negro, verde, arcoiris, blanco españa, LGTB o autista, con medios, sin ellos, a medias, greenpicero, ecologista o amniestiero internacional, defensor de las ballenas o cazador de las mismas (todas estas diferencias les da absoluta y rotundamente igual - de hecho muchas las han fomentado ellos mismos). Dominar al ser humano en su integralidad. Así de sencillo y así de complicado.

No, no es Orwellismo, es pura lógica Kantiana.

Menos mal que todavía nos queda Spinoza y su Ética (para quien quiera leerlo).


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Sep 2015)

No, me refiero a un catalizador inventado al cual echar la culpa porque parece que nadie quiere apretar el botón.

Hasta los eggs estamos la mayor parte del foro de tanto avisar...lo que sucede es que somos pocos y el discurso es a oídos sordos. 

Qué se yo que catalizador se pueden inventar que afecte a los países desarrollados de una manera dura y trágica, descartando las catástrofes(volcán, meteorito), solo me queda una gran pandemia a la que echar la culpa del crash financiero que nos espera.

Jajaja!! estoy pisando terreno conspiranoico pero con estos locos nunca se sabe.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 00:22 ----------




frisch dijo:


> En mi opinión, no, no hay copas de por medio, ni son un atajo de sivergüenzas y mentirosos. Lo dije antes de ayer, no habrá subida de tipos.
> 
> No habrá subida de tipos porque no hay economía que lo soporte y, mucho menos la del país sin nombre (que está quebrado, vive de las relaciones públicas y, por cierto, ya no son ni medianamente públicas sino descaradamente "manu militares").
> 
> ...



Ahora que te leo, en varias ocasiones advertí como en España y Grecia el poder de protesta y revolución social se había desvanecido de un tiempo a esta parte. En Grecia por ejemplo han hundido más todavía al pueblo en la miseria y nadie protesta como hace tres o cuatro años; en España pasará exactamente lo mismo después de las elecciones y de los recortes del 2016 que serán brutales.

Cual es la vía de escape de toda la ira contenida?...tan potentes son los medios de manipulación para que todos cual cordero se dirijan hacia el matadero?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bocanegra: En fin, tiempo al tiempo... Históricamente, situaciones como la actual, SIEMPRE se han resuelto de la misma manera... Lo demás -para mí- simple retórica, pero bueno aquí tampoco nadie tiene la "bola de cristal" para saber lo que acabará sucediendo y, simplemente, lo único que se puede hacer es "especular" al respecto.

Los Sistemas tipo "Orwell" SIEMPRE se han intentando implantar, y desde tiempos tan lejanos como la Dinastia Quin en China... y NUNCA han conseguido sobrevivir y ahora lo veo menos factible que en otros momentos históricos, pero nada qué decir si alguien quiere seguir creyendo en esa posibilidad.

Y os dejo lo último que he leído de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - ¡Bravo Jeremy Corbyn!

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Sep 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Cual es la vía de escape de toda la ira contenida?...tan potentes son los medios de manipulación para que todos cual cordero se dirijan hacia el matadero?



Las migajas (Renta Básica Universal) y mucho entretenimiento gratis añadido de mucha manipulación y puntuales dosis importantes de miedo que llevarán a la gente a pensar "Podría ser peor".

Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2015)

Hola, frisch: Supongo que eso que comentas está en la "Hoja de Ruta" y es hasta muy posible que lo vivamos, pero a medio y largo plazo NO lo veo... A los romanos les funcionó durante bastante tiempo, pero después sucedió lo que sucedió... Y en el debe de los que llevan la "agenda" está el hecho de que los tiempos son diferentes: muchísima más población y menos recursos de todo tipo... menos en la "ingeniería financiera".

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2015)

Para los que creéis en la "línea" orwelliana...

- OBAMA CREA UNA LEY “PARA CONTROLAR MENTALMENTE A LA POBLACIÃ“N” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, hoy le estaba echando un "ojo" a la Ley SB3341 de Illinois (USA) referente a los MPs y para... ¡cagarse!

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Sep 2015)

Muy buenas. Añado un enlace interesante aunque un poco raro. Sin embargo lo que cuenta lo he oído en otros sitios. Un saludo. Es algo farragoso advierto.

War Is The Health Of The State - Protecting Yourself From "Financial Tyranny" | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: En fin, el artículo "mezcla" demasiadas cosas y presenta grandes incoherencias. Me parece que está escrito por un "liberal" y no lo digo de forma despectiva, ni mucho menos, pero es conocida mi opinión sobre esa tendencia ideológica....

Luego, la Guerra ya existía antes de que aparecieran los "Estados" y es algo consustancial al ser humano desde los albores de los tiempos... Y con el Patrón Oro y otros "metaleros" (Bimetálicos...) han convivido Guerras y otros "eventos" que siguen tan vigentes hoy como lo fueron en el "ayer".

Quizás, el problema actual estriba en que la Economía está asociada a un "trilerismo" económico-financiero y subyace la percepción de que NO existe NADA que sea "real" detrás de todas las cifras "oficiales" que se suelen dar.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Sep 2015)

La onza a 1001 euros, bonito número...el mundo al revés o no.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: China doblÃ³ a la Fed

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 20:12 ----------

Y ya hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones que se agudiza el "distanciamiento" entre el "papel" y el FÍSICO. Ilustremos...

- Gold and Silver Coins, Bars See Very Robust Demand - Delays and Premiums Rising

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (18 Sep 2015)

1011 eur/oz, está desatao!! el eur/usd con mucho trajín...

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 22:16 ----------

Pero ya empieza a retroceder...justito en la línea...








---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 22:20 ----------

A empujar todos con fuerza que quiero comprar un sovereign de esos jejeje!!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rebelion.

- Russia Boosts Gold Reserves by Most in at Least Five Months - Bloomberg Business

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (19 Sep 2015)

No me está gustando nada lo que veo estos días en los mercados. 

No quiero ser un cenizo, ni mucho menos, sin embargo hay bastantes incoherencias, y estas pueden ser motivadas por la incertidumbre que nos transmiten los responsables de la política económica, o por que los grandes fondos están cambiando sus posiciones de manera ya irreversible.

Si lo analizamos desde la distancia temporal, podemos ver que estamos en un techo de largo plazo (en bolsa americana), este techo puede estirarse semanas o meses, sin embargo no veo un catalizador que haga que a nivel empresarial (DOW o Nasdaq), puedan sorprendernos con mejores resultados empresariales en los próximos trimestres, y esto de uno u otro modo hará que el dinero busque nuevos destinos.

La pantomima de los tipos durante toda la semana, ha gastado litros de tinta y tiempo, y encima, finalmente se han bajado los pantalones y han admitido que la economía real, no está reaccionando como debiera tras los estímulos monetarios...más que estímulos han sido un suicidio económico que se pagará en algún momento futuro. Si hubieran subido los tipos, la duda al menos quedaría sembrada, y muchos fondos pensarían que podría invertirse la tendencia, y que la economía podría crecer en un futuro a tasas del 3% o más (hablo siempre de USA).

¿Qué nos queda?...esperar a la próxima revisión, y sobre todo fijarnos en ese crecimiento esperado, que supongo en unas semanas se revisará a la baja.

En cuanto a lo que nos ocupa...lógicamente los metales han actuado como debieran, ya que si no hay subida de tipos, no interesa comprar deuda pública, y es mejor invertir en algo con potencial revalorización.

Pero hay un pero que todos podéis ver, si tendemos a tipos 0, la inflación (que tanto bendicen los gobiernos), no aparecerá por si sola, y esto mantendrá la deflación asentada por un tiempo, y esto evidentemente, no beneficia a los precios del metal.

Fijaros como dice siempre *fernando* en el cobre, puede adelantarnos acontecimientos, a pesar de ser un metal industrial, su demanda es síntoma de que hay actividad industrial, y de momento, ni por asomo...otro indicador directo es el precio del petróleo, que anda más loco que una cabra montesa...pocas veces en años se ven oscilaciones en el precio de un +-10% en pocos días...¿están de coña?...¿a qué juegan?

Mi opinión personal, tras perder mi apuesta de los tipos, es que ahora esto va para largo, camino tedioso y con pocas alegrías económicas que nos va a recordar a ese Japón que solo parece resurge a base de inyectar cantidades ingentes de dinero en la farsa económica que se ha convertido el mundo.

Europa tiene una oportunidad de tomar nota, pero parece que se ha decidido por una huida adelante copiando a USA y Japón, y no reculará en su política monetaria expansiva de regalar dinero a los bancos privados, y a los gobiernos nacionales a base de comprar una deuda que ya solo se compran ellos mismos (yo me lo guiso, y el pueblo se lo comerá en breve)

Es como ser cocinero, yo hago los platos y me los como yo mismo, ya que no hay clientes interesados en entrar en mi restaurante...conclusión, engordaré de tal modo que acabaré reventando.

No pretendía ser cenizo, pero la entrada que acabo de escribir, la verdad que optimismo no derrocha, como siempre os digo, suelo equivocarme bastante, y ojalá los que dirigen el cotarro, sepan lo que están haciendo, pues yo no lo puedo entender, salvo que ya se sepa que no hay nada que hacer y el sistema actual, ya no levantará cabeza, con lo que tratarán de estirarlo durante años hasta que se les ocurra algo diferente.

Un saludo, y disfrutad el fin de semana, que el verano se acaba, y quizá el invierno sea largo y frio...quizá.


----------



## kikepm (19 Sep 2015)

Tranquilidad.

El sistema monetario está siendo destruido, pero esto no es algo perceptible en el corto plazo. Por una razón principal, la mejora productiva derivada de la evolución tecnológica enmascara de tal forma el principal efecto de la inflación monetaria, los aumentos generalizados de precios, que a los ojos del grán público e incluso de los criminales responsables de la política monetaria, la economía y la inflación están controladas.

El colapso ocurrirá, tarde o temprano. Porque el camino que han emprendido es un camino de no retorno, como el que recorrieron reyes y gobierno de épocas pasadas. Seguián inflactando hasta que el sistema colapse repentinamente. No les queda otra, porque hasta ellos empiezan a sospechar que el más mínimo movimiento de los tipos en contra hundirá las bolsas, primer síntoma de que algo grave se avecina.

Solo debemos esperar, al igual que esperamos hace 10 años a la bajada del precio del activo sobrevalorado entonces y que dio nombre a este foro.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: NO, no destilas "pesimismo", ya que si alguien se caracteriza por intentar encontrar un "punto medio" ese eres tú, al menos entre los habituales que escribimos aquí. Creo que lo que te sucede es que tienes cierto temor (o algo más...) a lo que hay detrás de esta "pantomina", es decir lo que otros "intuimos" pero desde nuestros particulares análisis, por tanto susceptibles de estar equivocados.

Me citas el Cobre y podríamos añadir ahí, aparte del Crudo, al Hierro... Y seguiríamos percibiendo que el fondo del "pozo" está por llegar. ¿Se parará donde algunos piensan? Pues, creo que NO, pero quiero tener "esperanza" en que SÍ, porque sino va a ser bastante peor que en el 2008... 

Mira, un simple ejemplo: Ayer me fije en la cotización de Repsol y que debe de andar tocando mínimos históricos, pero cuál es su pendiente de caída si todavía el Crudo no ha hecho "suelo" y lo que le podría faltar... Luego, al Ibex-35 le queda también bastante por caer si existiera una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas. Pongo el ejemplo de Repsol porque sus ratios son interesantes, pero si buscas encuentras empresas industriales aquí y allá que están indicando que esto ha emprendido la marcha "atrás"...

Cuando te refieres a Europa, entiendo que lo haces en relación a la UE por ser algo más "estructurado", pero bueno también me vale si te refieres a la Europa Occidental y qué quieres que te diga... Somos una mera "provincia" del Imperio o una simple "avanzada" antes de llegar a sus fronteras naturales. Y luego nos quejamos de las Autonomías de nuestro país, y no entro en si con motivo o no, pero la UE es un auténtico "Reino de Taifas" cuyo sentido es únicamente mercantilista. Bueno, y con el tiempo, se ha convertido en algo más parecido al Feudalismo...

En el fondo, yo que soy un estudioso del Imperio Romano, es el fin de una civilización y que no tiene porqué ser de hoy para "mañana", pero se me entiende perfectamente... Un ejemplo más: "fortalecer" y "amurallar" (vallar hoy en día) las fronteras... Hace unos meses leía lo que los romanos hicieron, precisamente, en el Danubio para frenar a los dacios, sármatas, bastarnas, roxolanos, etc. Siglos después ya vendrían otros pueblos (ostrogodos, visigodos, alanos...). Eso mismo sucedía en las fronteras del Rin y otras del Imperio (Inglaterra...). Los romanos que fueron un pueblo sumamente práctico y con un buen entramado burocrático supieron afrontar estas situaciones hasta que ya hizo insostenible, pero incluso tuvieron visión de futuro al crear el Imperio de Oriente y se sostuvieron durante bastantes siglos más. Y el "problema" actual comparado con aquellos tiempos es que somos simples "marionetas", con unos gobernantes de "papel" (sólo con ver a Rajoy...) y con demasiados "peros" en lo que debiera ser la política común de la UE...

Es "cómico" que desde fuentes de la OTAN ya hace meses que se advirtiera del peligro migratorio, la capacidad cada vez mayor del EI y, en cambio, la UE centrando su visión de peligro en Rusia y ya veremos si no hay que aliarse con ella para frenar lo que SÍ puede poner más inestable al mal llamado "espacio común"...

Resumiendo, esto tiene muy mala solución si se mantienen las actuales estructuras de la UE y, en el fondo, ya tengo comentado de que el Capitalismo está en sus últimos "alientos de vida" y que el pretendido "sustituto" (el Neoliberalismo) acabará "canibalizándose" a sí mismo... Por tanto, hay el futuro que hay, aunque SIEMPRE cabe la posibilidad de poder cambiarlo, pero para eso deberíamos ser bastante más "racionales"... ¿No te parece?

Respecto a los MPs, pues nosotros a nuestra "dinámica", pero ayer recibí una consulta particular sobre lo que puede durar esta situación y le respondí que no tengo estudiado el tema, ya que yo estoy ahí por otras "razones" y que ya se vislumbran en el comentario que estoy haciendo. Sin embargo, es algo que estudiaré a lo largo del próximo año, ya que "prospeccionar" es "gratis", al menos de momento... Así a "bote pronto", creo que un despegue podría darse en el 2018... mientras hasta entonces podrían haber "dientes de sierra" y -para mí- la tendencia actual sigue siendo BAJISTA. Yo mí última compra ya la comenté aquí y una vez más "acerté"... Eso no quita para que si las Bolsas entran en una fuerte corrección,y que ya avancé aquí cuando el Ibex-35 andaba por encima de los 11.000 y paketazo cuando el S&P 500 estaba en los 2.100, pues podríamos asistir a un repunte interesante en los MPs, pero que NO sería muy creíble y habría que ver el grado de recuperación que tuvieran las Bolsas. Otra cosa sería que éstas se "enquistarán" y que sería lo lógico y NORMAL...

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (19 Sep 2015)

Va a tener razón Niño Becerra que dice desde hace años que estamos asistiendo al declive del capitalismo, no sabemos lo que vendrá pero esta forma de economía se acaba.


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Sep 2015)

Sacaroso dijo:


> Va a tener razón Niño Becerra que dice desde hace años que estamos asistiendo al declive del capitalismo, no sabemos lo que vendrá pero esta forma de economía se acaba.










*(los ahorros)*

entravistador
-Osea, ¿No los dejaría en el banco?

SNB
-No.

entrevistador
-No?

SBN
-No.

entravistador
-No?

SNB
-No, no, no.


----------



## plastic_age (19 Sep 2015)

_


Sacaroso dijo:



Va a tener razón Niño Becerra que dice desde hace años que estamos asistiendo al declive del capitalismo, no sabemos lo que vendrá pero esta forma de economía se acaba.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Niño Becerra no habla del fin del capitalismo ahora, le quedan unos 50 años.
Además, a los poderosos del mundo no les interesa el fin del capitalismo.
Sí que predicen el fin del capitalismo otros autores que, lejos de la economía, son arqueólogos, tengo un vídeo que está en castellano:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2015)

# plastic_age: ¿Que le quedan 50 años al Capitalismo? NI DE COÑAAAAAA... Ya no es cuestión de si les interesa o no a los "poderosos". Es que esto se está "desmoronando", a "cámara lenta" si quieres, pero tenemos por delante unos años TERRIBLEMENTE ¿interesantes?

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (19 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Es "cómico" que desde fuentes de la OTAN ya hace meses que se advirtiera del peligro migratorio, la capacidad cada vez mayor del EI y, en cambio, la UE centrando su visión de peligro en Rusia y* ya veremos si no hay que aliarse con ella* para frenar lo que SÍ puede poner más inestable al mal llamado "espacio común"...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, no soy un estudioso de geopolitica como tú, pero esto que resalto de tu comentario, la unión entre LA UE y Rusia, podria haber sido hace 3 años. Hoy, si yo fuera Rusia, no lo permito.

Llevamos años desde la UE llamando dictador a Putin, "riendonos" de Rusia y de los rusos (recuerdo la campaña del TeleTubby gay o como se escriba Teletubby), etc etc etc, con ese aire de superioridad del que solo puede hacer gala un pueblerino nuevo rico o como dicen en America, un "indio levantao" . Pateticos a mas no poder, y seguros de nosotros mismos basandonos en ideas falsas como que el mundo es rosa y megaguay, nos pasamos años ridiculizando a un pueblo (el ruso) que venia de pasarlas canutas y que nunca olvidó, que el mundo es un sitio muy cruel, donde el fuerte gana, y el debil pierde. Donde lo blanco es blanco y lo negro es negro, y no al reves, por mucho que los amantes del NWO y el powerpoint nos lo repitan una y otra vez en peliculas de Disney.

La UE, afeminada y modificada por la ingenieria social a mas poder, no tiene nada que hacer con una Rusia fuerte, basada en valores tradicionales ("curiosamente" implantados por el Partido Comunista Ruso, que en algunos asuntos que en Occidente nos escandalizan, como la prohibición de la propganada homosexual, dejan a Putin como un "progre").

Como bien comentais aqui desde el punto de vista de los MP, Rusia se esta montando su mundo paralelo, fuera del NWO en alianza con otros paises como China. Pero no solo lo está haciendo en MP, tambien en Tecnología, armamento, y socialmente. (alli las tasas de natalidad son altisimas, y la gente sigue casandose joven para tener hijos, ya sabeis, eso tan facha y retrogrado de hombre y mujer, boda, iglesia, hijos).


Ojala Putin nos aceptara y perdonara nuestra prepotencia, pero mucho me temo que no va a ser asi...Nos tendra de socios comerciales cuando le interese (como en el tema del gaseoducto del Norte de Europa, y el almacenamiento del mismo en Alemania) y poco más.

Rusia, como el ultimo bastión de la cultura europea "occidental" (manda cojones), con roles tradicionales, y una sociedad "a la antigua" no quiere y no se dejara contaminar por la enferma, modificada, afeminada, y podre Union Europea.

PERDON POR EL TOCHO OFFTOPIC


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Sep 2015)

El Rey Juan Carlos ayá por Julio de 2012:

_“eso de la OTAN ya está muy pasado de moda, ahora lo que tira es Rusia y Putin. Es la relación que hay que intensificar. ¡Yo soy pro Putin! ¡Viva Putin!...!"_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-asociacion-atlantica-viva-putin-2012-a.html




::


----------



## plastic_age (19 Sep 2015)

_


fernandojcg dijo:



# plastic_age: ¿Que le quedan 50 años al Capitalismo? NI DE COÑAAAAAA... Ya no es cuestión de si les interesa o no a los "poderosos". Es que esto se está "desmoronando", a "cámara lenta" si quieres, pero tenemos por delante unos años TERRIBLEMENTE ¿interesantes?

Saludos.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Cuando los chinos desean que vivas años interesantes es una maldición, supongo que lo has dicho porque consideran que vamos a vivir años con dolor.
Dinos el antídoto, si lo sabes.

_Rusia, como el ultimo bastión de la cultura europea "occidental" (manda cojones), con roles tradicionales, y una sociedad "a la antigua" no quiere y no se dejara contaminar por la enferma, modificada, afeminada, y podre Union Europea._
Será que lo macho es lo correcto, aunque desde ese punto de vista Angela Merkel está descolocada, pues actúa con dos c....nes.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Bocanegra: No me vale el ejemplo del "abraza farolas", aparte de "estómago agradecido" y "cazador de elefantes" en sus ratos libres.

# astur_burbuja: Me gusta leerte, aunque comprenderás que simepre me dejas una sensación vamos a decir "mix" al respecto... Quizás, como bien dices, me dedico a la Geopolítica y, posiblemente, tenga más conocimientos o base para mis comentarios. No suelo comentar sobre Rusia, aunque cuando lo he hecho nadie me ha podido desmentir con datos, que no opiniones y que obviamente son libres.

Mira, astur_burbuja, hubo un tiempo muy lejano en el que realice unos determinados estudios y que a día de hoy siguen siendo valorados en Rusia y de ello me lleve una sorpresa relativamente reciente, ya que vi mi nombre reflejado en un listado de "expertos" en una temática que no voy a revelar aquí... Bien, con esto que te comento comprenderás que sobre Rusia algo sé... Además, de que tengo contacto casi permanente con personas de allí.

Para tu conocimiento, aunque es público, hace pocos días que Rusia le ha propuesto a EE.UU. mantener negociaciones "entre militares" sobre la Guerra de Siria y me imagino que tiene que ver con los últimos movimientos militares rusos en Tartus. Por tanto, ya ves que puede que no ande "desencaminado" y con ello tampoco estoy diciendo que se vaya a producir una "alianza" militar anti-natura, pero se me entiende si lo reflejo como un "dejar hacer"... Esos T-90 pueden ser de carácter defensivo para las posiciones rusas en Tartus, pero si llegan más ya podríamos hablar de otra cosa...

Y te voy a decir una cosa que has pasado por alto y es que Rusia es el principal interesado en que el EI no triunfe en Siria e Irak. ¿Por qué? Ahí ya entran los conocimientos que tengamos sobre Rusia, pero más allá de lo que solemos leer. Me explico: el Islam es la segunda religión por número de fieles en Rusia y una de las cuatro consideradas tradicionales en aquel país. Y está presente en territorio ruso desde el Siglo X...

Bien, si nos retraemos en el tiempo, sabemos que Rusia ha tenido o tiene grandes problemas con los salafistas y wahabitas... Por cierto, presentes en las Repúblicas rusas del Cáucaso Norte: Chechenia (¿recuerdas?), Daguestán, Ingustia, Kabardino-Balkaria, Karacháyevo-Cherkesia... o en la región del Volga: Tatarstán, Baskortostán, Chuvasia...

Con lo que te comento, astur_burbuja, está claro que Rusia SÍ que tiene mucho interés en que el EI no se haga con Siria y ya te digo que si el régimen de Assad sigue existiendo es por la fuerte implicación en material de guerra por parte de Rusia y de los combatientes que ha aportado Irán. Dicho esto, no hace falta imaginar quiénes han estado apoyando al EI para que éste haya barrido a un Ejército como el sirio... y aún así hay cosas que NO acabo de entender.

En mi respuesta, astur_burbuja, me he centrado en la Geopolítica y sobre las otras opiniones que das, pues puedo estar de acuerdo en algunas y NO en otras, pero ya te digo que conozco bastante bien a los rusos...

Por cierto, para que lo sepas, un ruso NO puede comprar libremente Oro de inversión...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 22:29 ----------

# plastic_age: Los "años de dolor" hace ya tiempo que se están viviendo en nuestro país y en buena parte del resto del mundo... ¿No te parece? Eso no quita para que, efectivamente, vea el futuro mucho peor... y ojalá me equivoque, ya no por mí y que sería lo de menos, pero todos tenemos familia... ¿No?

¿Antídoto? Supongo que lo hay, pero de qué sirven las "soluciones" que podríamos aportar bastantes si NO somos NADA ni representamos tampoco NADA... Hay mentes brillantes que están en ello y reconocidas internacionalmente, pero NI PUTO CASO...

Además, de qué sirve el "antídoto" si no lo tienes a "mano" cuando te inoculan el veneno...

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (19 Sep 2015)

Hola chavales,
El apoyo de EE.UU en sus inicios a los "Rebeldes" fue para mi incomprensible, creo que fue el Mayor error geoestratégico de la Historia reciente, el apoyo de Israel a EI …… es ya algo paranormal.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

- https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/tras-la-decisi-n-la-04133365.hml

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (20 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Bocanegra: No me vale el ejemplo del "abraza farolas", aparte de "estómago agradecido" y "cazador de elefantes" en sus ratos libres.
> 
> ...



Bueno, en este caso era en un acto oficial y yo todo lo que digan los señores importantes, aunque no sean de mi linea, le presto atención. :rolleye:

---------- Post added 20-sep-2015 at 01:59 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> - https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/tras-la-decisi-n-la-04133365.html



Está mal el enlace, lleva a la portada.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bocanegra: ¡Joder! si tenemos que hacer caso a lo que dicen los "impresentables", por mucho que sean "señores importantes"... Así nos va. En cualquier caso, ya he entendido el matiz irónico de tu comentario, pero al personaje en cuestión... ¡Ni agua! Ya me ha salido el "radicalismo" innato que me acompaña...

Por cierto, ayer el enlace estaba bien puesto (lo comprobé). Hace unos minutos lo he vuelto a colocar, ya que efectivamente por lo que sea llevaba hasta la portada. Veremos lo que dura y el artículo lleva el título "Tras la decisión de la Fed, ¿los tipos en cero se mantendrán a perpetuidad?". Y lo enlacé por un reciente comentario de paketazo. Es interesante.

Y os dejo un artículo de Juan Laborda y que sigue una línea que venimos denunciando también por este hilo... y es la enorme desigualdad que se está produciendo en la Sociedad de Occidente.

- Vozpópuli - Los estadounidenses prefieren el modelo sueco

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Lo acabo de enlazar en el hilo "hermano" (Evolución del precio de la Plata I), pero dado su interés lo dejo también aquí.

- https://srsroccoreport.com/silver-investors-why-this-next-financial-crisis-is-different/

Saludos.


----------



## amador (20 Sep 2015)

Buen análisis. 

Me pasa por la cabeza lo de que decís siempre: Cuanto tiempo es sostenible la situación actual de precios de petróleo y MP; cuanto tiempo pueden estar mareando la perdiz. 


fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo acabo de enlazar en el hilo "hermano" (Evolución del precio de la Plata I), pero dado su interés lo dejo también aquí.
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/silver-investors-why-this-next-financial-crisis-is-different/
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2015)

Todo el que quieran...son los amos de la impresora....:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Todo el que quieran...son los amos de la impresora....:



SÍ y NO... Si la impresión no tuviera "consecuencias" NO estaríamos como estamos y en "puertas" de un "temporal" que ya veremos si no acaba en algo bastante PEOR...

Por supuesto, que le pueden seguir dando a la impresora, pero en cuanto a la posibilidad de poseer tiempo ilimitado, ya te digo que NO... Que más quisieran.

No ves que son muchos los economistas relevantes los que están diciendo que esto en una "sin razón " que nos va a llevar a un callejón sin salida. Si me dices que pretenden esto último, hasta te lo podría aceptar, ya que parece que NO tienen soluciones aparte de seguir con la "patada adelante" y después que cada cual se "espabile"... cuando se quede con el "culo al aire".

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ y NO... Si la impresión no tuviera "consecuencias" NO estaríamos como estamos y en "puertas" de un "temporal" que ya veremos si no acaba en algo bastante PEOR...
> 
> Por supuesto, que le pueden seguir dando a la impresora, pero en cuanto a la posibilidad de poseer tiempo ilimitado, ya te digo que NO... Que más quisieran.
> 
> ...



Si, pero deben pensar, el que venga detrás que arree...:


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si, pero deben pensar, el que venga detrás que arree...:



¿Sabes cuál es el "problema"? Que muy probablemente seamos nosotros los que tengamos que "arrear"...:cook: ¿Cómo lo ves?

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (20 Sep 2015)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola chavales,
> El apoyo de EE.UU en sus inicios a los "Rebeldes" fue para mi incomprensible, creo que fue el Mayor error geoestratégico de la Historia reciente, el apoyo de Israel a EI …… es ya algo paranormal.



El apoyo de Israel al EI es tan coherente como cuando ayudaba al Hamás palestino contra el Al Fatah de Yaser Arafat , el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi "amigo" , hasta que cambian las tornas , entonces en la gran tradición del parvulario ... " ya no te adjunto" y además te hago la guerra.

Y bueno , el estado sionista lleva así desde su fundación en 1948 , y ahí sigue , no parece que le haya ido mal con la estrategia esta....


----------



## Pedernal (20 Sep 2015)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí, un saludo.
Yo creo que la tarea esencial de Isrrael es garantizar la inestabilidad en la zona. A Occidente no creo que le interese un Oriente Medio próspero sin guerras y dueño de sus recursos naturales. 
Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Bueno, yo creo que a Israel ya le va bien como están las cosas en Oriente Medio. Total, se pelean "entre ellos"... NO creo que tenga una intervención activa y tan sólo, quizás, en hacer la "vista gorda" en determinadas situaciones, cierto apoyo logístico y algún "bombardeo" aislado de posiciones sirias. Tampoco necesita implicarse más y ya cuando los rusos interceptaron los misiles americanos lanzados desde Rota con dirección a Siria se intentó involucrar falsamente a Israel.

Y a NADIE le interesa un Oriente Medio inestable y en permanentes guerras, fuera de quienes tienen intereses geopolíticos y de control energético y aquí todos los caminos nos llevan hacia los EE.UU.

En cualquier caso, el mundo árabe es un lugar permanente de conflictos bélicos y eso se comprueba si nos salimos de Oriente Medio. Además, es algo histórico... y fácil de contrastar.

Si soy sincero, hay muchas cosas en el conflicto de Siria que NO acabo de entender. Está claro que hubo unos inicios en que los primeros grupos disidentes al régimen de Assad y me refiero a Liwa al Tawhid, Ahrar al Sham, Jaish al Islam y Jabhat al Nusra (al Qaeda en Siria), pues recibieron armamento de origen estadounidense y mucho apoyo financiero por parte de Arabia Saudita, Qatar y, en menor medida, de Kuwait. Y, evidentemente, esto ha servido para surtir al EI, pero da la impresión de que éste se les ha "descontrolado" y ya no tiene el apoyo que tenía por parte de las monarquías árabes citadas.

Sin embargo, su potencial sigue siendo elevado e insisto en que han batido al Ejército iraquí y, sobre todo, al sirio y éste tenía mucho peso en Oriente Medio. También han podido con los Kurdos y que son unos buenos combatientes. Este potencial del EI es lo que me sorprende, ya que NO aparece un Ejército tan eficaz de la noche a la mañana...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Sabes cuál es el "problema"? Que muy probablemente seamos nosotros los que tengamos que "arrear"...:cook: ¿Cómo lo ves?
> 
> Saludos.



fatal...:


----------



## CaraCortada (20 Sep 2015)

Ni siquiera en vacaciones es posible desconectar de este hilo


----------



## Pedernal (20 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que a Israel ya le va bien como están las cosas en Oriente Medio. Total, se pelean "entre ellos"... NO creo que tenga una intervención activa y tan sólo, quizás, en hacer la "vista gorda" en determinadas situaciones, cierto apoyo logístico y algún "bombardeo" aislado de posiciones sirias. Tampoco necesita implicarse más y ya cuando los rusos interceptaron los misiles americanos lanzados desde Rota con dirección a Siria se intentó involucrar falsamente a Israel.
> 
> Y a NADIE le interesa un Oriente Medio inestable y en permanentes guerras, fuera de quienes tienen intereses geopolíticos y de control energético y aquí todos los caminos nos llevan hacia los EE.UU.
> 
> ...



A los del EI también les ha ayudado mucho los centenares de misiles TOW que "misteriosamente" capturaron al ejército iraki, además del poco tiempo que han tardado en usar estos artilugios de alta tecnología.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Caracortada: Señal de que no lo hacemos mal, sino todo lo contrario...

# Pedernal: Bueno, los misiles antitanques estadounidenses BGM-71 TOW ya eran utilizados por al menos tres grupos insurgentes sirios, por tanto antes de que los utilizará el EI y eso lo denunció en su momento la Cancillería rusa. Tampoco su uso entraña ningún misterio... 

Para el EI fue más importante el saqueo del Banco Central de Mosul, creo que a mediados del año pasado, y donde se llevaron el equivalente a $429 millones en efectivo. Eso SÍ que es "misterioso", ya que lo primero que se suele "salvar" es la "pasta"...

Y acabo de leer un artículo de uno de mis analistas favoritos, Ambroise Evans-Pritchard, y aunque no estoy muy de acuerdo con él, os lo enlazo porque es interesante...

- Fed is riding the tail of a dangerous global tiger - Telegraph

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo esto para complementar lo que comentábamos ayer...

- Rebelion. La pol

Y veremos lo qué nos depara esta semana...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2015)

"Curioso"...

- ¿Aceptaría la mitad de un billete de 50 euros como pago?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Curioso"...
> 
> - ¿Aceptaría la mitad de un billete de 50 euros como pago?
> 
> Saludos.



No entiendo muy bien a estos canadienses, siempre han sido muy "idealistas" en sus pretensiones, y sobre todo les gusta aparentar ante el resto del mundo, un espíritu de unión y fuerza de su pueblo (a pesar de convivir con 2 lenguas oficiales que se han tirados los trastos desde hace siglos)

Si yo tengo un billete roto, pues puedo entender que se me acepte, o que lo lleve al banco central y pida uno nuevo, hasta aquí, todos OK, pero cortar un billete por la mitad para hacer un pago por el valor medio del mismo, es un esnobismo que no acabo de comprender...como tantos otros que no entran en mi dura mollera.

La manera de centralizar en una región las transacciones, no pasa por crear una moneda común a dicha región, si no en ofrecer calidad y precio en la mayor proporción posible.

Yo tengo claro que si pretenden pagarme con medio billete, por muy "grandiosos" que sean los motivos que hay tras ello, lo van a tener complicado.

Otra cosa sería partir un billete de 50 por ejemplo, y que ambas mitades sigan valiendo 50...pero eso no sería nada nuevo, pues es lo que hacen los bancos centrales últimamente. :bla:

Cambiando de tercio, supongo que ya muchos tenéis en el punto de mira a Repsol. Mirando al pasado parecen buenos precios, pero no olvidemos que perdió parte, bueno, no parte, si no todo su negocio en YPF, y por otra parte el dividendo está ahora mismo en la cuerda floja. Los precios del crudo no ayudan, y es posible que no vuelva a cotizar en los precios de los que viene nunca más.

No obstante, todo tiene un precio, y tras mirar un poco por encima, si se diera la casualidad de verla por debajo de los 9€, sin ninguna noticia muy negativa, se podría iniciar cobertura con algo de cash.

Por otro lado ya os la comenté, Statoil, y en NOK, para jugar a 2 bandas, esta de momento parece conserva el dividendo sin problemas, pero ya se verá. Ojo, solo si baja la bolsa, de momento solo mirar y valorar.

El oro parece que renquea de nuevo, seguimos en el tedioso lateral bajista...lo dicho sin prisa y sin pausa, esto puede ir para largo, y eso es bueno para todos nosotros si pretendemos hacer trabajo de hormigas (acumular)...que pienso es de las mejores estrategias cara el muy largo plazo (+ de 5 años)

En cuanto a los temas que estáis tocando Siria, Israel, EI... para un tipo como yo todo eso queda un poco fuera de mi alcance, no por que no pueda tratar de informarme, que podría, si no por la gran opacidad que se cierne sobre todo lo que esté relacionado con oriente medio a nivel de información contrastada en los medios sensacionalistas. No quita para que os lea y trate de hacerme una opinión a través de vuestras visiones.

Un saludo a todos, buena tarde, y buena semana.


----------



## astur_burbuja (21 Sep 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> _
> _
> Cuando los chinos desean que vivas años interesantes es una maldición, supongo que lo has dicho porque consideran que vamos a vivir años con dolor.
> Dinos el antídoto, si lo sabes.
> ...



No se si sera lo correcto, pero en 3000 años nos llevo de las cavernas a la Luna...Con guerras, etc etc como acusan las feministas, pero nos llevo de la Prehistoria a la actualidad.

Llevo 30 años esperando ver las maravillas del mundo rosa que nos prometieron las feministas, libre de dolor y guerras por la ausencia de testosterona, pero lo único que he visto es mas de lo mismo elevado al cubo, y a la Chacon diciendo que la "crisis es masculina" como unica justificación.

Y de eso trataba mi post veladamente...Mientras en la UE nos peleamos para ver si se dice "la juez" o "la jueza", en Rusia se arman hasta los dientes...¿Quien sobrevivira o resistirá mas a lo que nos viene de Oriente Medio, los que que discutimos sobre el diccionario o los que se arman?

Eso aplicalo a todos los ambitos de la vida...En España, entre tanta paguita a tanto inútil, se nos ha olvidado vivir por nosotros mismos. Y los que entran por Hungria tienen 100 masters en eso. Nosotros estamos en la guarderia, discutiendo si es machista ponerle un vestido rosa a las niñas.

Asi nos va


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, eso de "muchos" respecto a Repsol va a ser que NO viendo la pendiente de caída que lleva... Si no recuerdo mal, fui yo quien sacó el tema de Repsol hace ya algún tiempo y creo que te pregunté al respecto cómo la veías. Bien, está claro por mis comentarios que sigo teniéndola en el "radar" y estoy esperando para entrar que el Crudo baje y que también lo haga el Ibex-35. ¿Precio de entrada? Pues, en principio, barajo un precio un poco inferior a esos 9 Euros que indicas, por tanto veo que no ando "desencaminado"...

Mira, paketazo, casi siempre que he comprado una acción ha sido por fundamentales y Repsol tiene unos ratios excelentes, a pesar de que pueda bajar el dividendo y otros factores "añadidos"... Tengo también en el "radar" otra petrolera internacional, más o mucho más "especulativa", pero ahí puede ir poco dinero admitiendo el riesgo, pero es difícil que quiebre y es que hay muchos "intereses" detrás... En fin, la apuesta casi "segura" va a ser Repsol y Statoil me gusta, pero prefiero algo más "cercano" y sobre la NOK, siempre la prefiero "física" y la estoy esperando mucho más arriba para volver a entrar, aunque también estoy "deshojando la margarita" de si no optar de nuevo por el CHF... o un "mix".

Y dejo un muy interesante artículo, al menos a mí me ha gustado...

- Backwardation Reached In Gold And Silver | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Sep 2015)

¿Qué te parece esto, paketazo?

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-20/goldman-calls-it-no-rate-hike-until-mid-2016

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Qué te parece esto, paketazo?
> 
> - Goldman Calls It: No Rate Hike Until Mid-2016 | Zero Hedge
> 
> Saludos.



Pues me parece que cuando se le otorga demasiado poder a una entidad privada, esta termina por absorber a quién le ofreció ese poder.

Goldman...por cierto, lleva la palabra "gold" ... hace y deshace a su antojo por lo que deja entrever el artículo.

Aquí en el país de los huevos con chorizo...para mi faltan huevos y sobra chorizo, es más de lo mismo (Santander, BBVA, Bankia...) son los que hacen sonar la música. Evidentemente son poca cosa comparados con los grandes del DOW, que como siempre se dice en este foro, llevan la batuta del mundo.

Yo me esperaba una subida de tipos, ya no por que fuera económicamente lo mejor, que no lo era, si no por psicología económica.

Es como si le dices a un enfermo terminal que si toma una pastilla nueva (caramelo de fresa como placebo), se sentirá mejor...nada cambiará en su estado físico, pero al menos sus ánimos le ayudarán a afrontar un nuevo día.

Lo que sí me da algo de miedo, es leer que quizá, y solo quizá se pudiera instaurar una época de intereses negativos de largo plazo...esto vendría a decirnos que no solo no valen nada nuestros ahorros, si no que tendremos que pagar a quienes los guardan (banca), si pretendemos no moverlos...eso sí, si vamos a pedir un crédito, de negativo nada...bueno, si acaso la actitud del director del banco si pretendemos recatear con él.

Una lástima, pero bueno, las señales se van viendo por el camino...nos falta el timming, pero eso es lo de menos...ya que nadie o casi nadie sabe el día exacto que la palmará, pero con saber que la palmaremos nos llega para tomar medidas (o sea vivir)

*Fernando*, Repsol evidentemente hay que seguirla, no obstante, espero a ver el IBEX por debajo de 7000 puntos, yo por encima de esa cifra no toco nada de nada, a partir de 7000 para abajo empiezo a analizar empresas, y REP tiene papeletas evidentemente.

De todos modos, y esto es una seguridad mía, habrá grandes gangas mas pronto que tarde, y sobre todo en mercados USA. No será difícil encontrar "gangas" que ahora cotizan a precios desorbitados. Iremos tocando el S&P a medida que perfore soportes.

Sea como sea, de momento ahí sigue peleando en todo lo alto, así que por lo que a mi respecta, mero espectador de hasta dónde se puede mantener en todo lo alto este castillo de naipes.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2015)

Leyendo los últimos 15 posts del hilo (y sus respectivas "Gracias") llego a la conclusión (rematada esta vez) de que además del tema de si orero o platero o ambas a la vez, el personal anda buscando dónde hacerse un dinerito en bolsa.

No, no es una crítica despiadada y gratuita, sino una constatación.

El dinerito.

Obviamente, es lícito, comprensible y todo lo que usted quiera.

Pero, al mismo tiempo, es revelador de que nada va cambiar sustancialmente.

El dinerito al coste que sea.

Así nos va.


----------



## timi (22 Sep 2015)

buenos días , ya se que es dar mas jabón y tal , pero Paquetazo , que lujo de comentarios ,,,,
el tema de subida de tipos , entiendo lo que dices del caramelo y el terminal , pero el tema es que a ese terminal , le han dado tantos caramelos , que ya se huele el tinglado , es lo que ya has comentado otras veces , no por el echo de subir tipos , significaría volver a la tranquilidad de que todo esta ok , subida de bolsas y tal , se están cargando el juguete de tanto usarlo y poco a poco la gente se da cuenta , Algunos ya sabían que el tinglado estaba mal , pero mientras aguante seguirán estrujando la "mamella" y otros que se dan cuenta de que estamos en un gran esquema ponzi. La historia esta en que cuando exista una masa critica suficiente , esto no aguanta ni de coña.
El tema bolsa , yo personalmente no meto un duro "falso":: en bolsa ni loco antes de un derrumbe importante , pero es que me estoy planteando que ni eso , ya no me fío del chiringuito , el tema de los intereses negativos a los ahorradores no es mas que una muestra mas de la poca confianza que destila el sistema.... 

están dejando pocos sitios donde meter los ahorros , y si los mp's me gustan es 1 por que históricamente ha tenido un sentido el ahorro en mps y 2 no existe una campaña publica para que la gente se meta en mp's. Existió una campaña para que la gente los vendiera , hace unos años en los compro oro , pero ahora ni tan solo oigo comentarios de cotización diaria del oro en radios i tv , que antes si que se comentaba.

nos esperan meses convulsos ..... pero con los comentarios de por aquí ,ayuda a entender muchas cosas.

a por el martes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Sep 2015)

Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados: La seÃ±al de las divisas Un buen análisis de la situación.


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Leyendo los últimos 15 posts del hilo (y sus respectivas "Gracias") llego a la conclusión (rematada esta vez) de que además del tema de si orero o platero o ambas a la vez, el personal anda buscando dónde hacerse un dinerito en bolsa.
> 
> No, no es una crítica despiadada y gratuita, sino una constatación.
> 
> ...



Compañero, la vida son prioridades, y oportunidades. Si se avecina un ciclo bajista, deberemos entenderlo, respetarlo, y si podemos, sacarle partido.

Soy un don nadie en el mercado, y trato de que no me roben, pero si me dejan, les robaré algo, no lo dudes. Gracias a lo que les he "robado" en el pasado, puedo permitirme el lujo de tener algo de metal...y si la proxima vez que lo intente es la última y ya no hay vuelta atrás, poco me importará ya como termine la película, dada la situación que nos tocará vivir.

Nunca olvides que hoy en dia, nos guste o no, bolsa, bonos, metales, derivados, son solo eso, dinerito absurdo, pero que paga nuestras facturas y nos permite seguir adelante.

Cuando aporto algo por aqui, es solo para que saqueis conclusiones, y entiendo perfectamente la tuya. No obstante ten en cuenta que un mercado puede permanecer incoherente toda una generación, y acabar con nosotros si no sabemos reaccionar a tiempo.

Lo dicho, ahora mismo, yo primero cash, luego metal, y luego inmobiliarios...pero con un IBEX a menos de 7000 o un S&P pir debajo de 1500, mi percepción, podría cambiar, dependerá de la coyuntura.

Un saludo, y buen dia a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: El "dinerito"... pues, yo no sé cómo vives tú, pero la mayoría en este planeta lo necesitamos para vivir. Y, en ocasiones, algunos "afortunados" pues tienen un "excedente" mayor o menor -eso es lo de menos-, por tanto tienen que buscar la forma de que el mismo NO se erosione por el paso del tiempo. Es lo que se conoce como rentabilizar el ahorro y que, en muchas ocasiones, está ahí para cuando las cosas van mal.

Actualmente, el ahorro conservador está absolutamente cercenado y es LEGÍTIMO que se busquen las alternativas que cada cual estime. ¿La Bolsa? NO me gusta, y lo he dicho en muchas ocasiones, pero si me estoy viendo negro para sacar una mínima rentabilidad a la Renta Fija y tampoco tengo unos depósitos que no sean un mero INSULTO, pues tendré que buscar alternativas... No creo que tener algunas acciones en empresas vinculadas a la Economía REAL sea algo anti-natura, dentro del contexto actual de nuestro mundo. Y algunos tenemos cierta experiencia en los mercados y debemos aprovecharla si se produce una determinada situación bajista que esperamos. Además, tanto en este hilo como los otros, ya se ha tocado en muchas ocasiones la Bolsa y que tampoco es para todo el mundo.

Además, como da a entender paketazo, si esto acaba yéndose a la M... pues lo de menos va a ser dónde estará el "dinerito", si en Bancolchón, cuenta corriente, depósitos, Bonos, Fondos de Inversión, Planes de Pensiones, etc.

Ya me gustaría a mí que hubieran unos depósitos que dieran una rentabilidad media del 4% y te aseguro que de la Bolsa ni me "acordaría", pero buscar algunas acciones con una buena rentabilidad por dividendo es algo que tengo en mente y lo único que falta para decidirme es que haya una fuerte "sangría", es decir que haya pánico... ¿Es "especular" eso? Pues, no tengo yo ese concepto y, quizás, porque las vivencias son las mismas que ha tenido paketazo y que son fruto de algo que se llama EXPERIENCIA y me refiero exclusivamente a este tema.

¿Sabes? Si nos ponemos "moralistas" -yo ya no creo en eso...-, te diré que cuando compro productos para la "cesta" en las campañas del Banco de Alimentos necesito algo que se llama "dinerito" y que sin él sólo puedo aportar "aire" -que suele acompañar a las "moralinas"...-. Allí, en el Banco de Alimentos, hay gente que no puede aportar "dinerito", pero aporta su trabajo de forma desinteresada y eso es muy importante. Sin embargo, lo fundamental para comprar un bote de tomate, un paquete de macarrones, etc. es algo llamado "dinerito"...

"Nada va a cambiar sustancialmente"... Es posible, aunque históricamente tampoco observo que hayan existido grandes "novedades", fuera de unas simples "gotas", por tanto... Además, con "palabras" tampoco se va a conseguir NADA.

Por cierto, en los MPs NO se puede tener todo y hay algo que se llama "diversificación"... Y poner un "mínimo" de la LIQUIDEZ en vehículos vinculados a la RV puede formar parte de la misma, aunque preferiría que la RF levantase cabeza y que es algo complicado, al menos durante un tiempo.

En fin, frisch, cada cual tiene que ser consecuente consigo mismo, pero también hay que ser consciente del mundo en que vivimos y a mí el "dinerito" me viene de mi trabajo en el área productiva de este país y el posible "excedente" es a lo que tengo que darle una "rentabilidad"... No hay que buscar "incompatibilidades" donde NO las hay y si un día vivo en Marte, quizás tenga otra percepción de las cosas.

Y dejo esto... que NO me creo, pero bueno por leerlo tampoco pasa nada.

- LOS BANQUEROS SERÃN ENCARCELADOS DURANTE LA PRÃ“XIMA CRISIS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Un abrazo.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> El oro parece que renquea de nuevo, seguimos en el tedioso lateral bajista...lo dicho sin prisa y sin pausa, esto puede ir para largo, y eso es bueno para todos nosotros si pretendemos hacer trabajo de hormigas (acumular)...que pienso es de las mejores estrategias cara el muy largo plazo (+ de 5 años).



Si observamos la gráfica del oro en $, efectivamente es bajista, pero si la observamos en €, lleva desde el 11S tirando para arriba. Entiendo que más que por el propio oro, se debe al cambio euro-dolar.

¿No deberíamos fijarnos en los precios en euro? Al final, pagamos en euros y no en dolar USA. Seguramente haya dicho una estupidez, pero la ignorancia es muy atrevida  

Ayer se me puso a tiro una 1/2 onza y qué os voy a decir, no me pude resistir, mucho vicio...

---------- Post added 22-sep-2015 at 10:05 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Además, como da a entender paketazo, si esto acaba yéndose a la M... pues lo de menos va a ser dónde estará el "dinerito", si en Bancolchón, cuenta corriente, depósitos, Bonos, Fondos de Inversión, Planes de Pensiones, etc.



Hombre, si el efectivo está en Balconchón, siempre se puede canjear por otra divisa en caso de riesgo visible, pero si lo que tienes son anotaciones en una libreta o algún certificado, el riesgo de expropiación o quita, no deja de ser una realidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, Arbeyna: Bien hecho si estabas convencido y lo considerastes una "oportunidad". Total, como siempre digo, en su dinero manda quien manda, DE MOMENTO...

Por cierto, aconsejo leer el enlace de Ladrillófilo y lo que ahí viene son las mismas "percepciones" que llevamos vertiendo en el hilo tanto paketazo como yo. Hace tiempo que estamos diciendo que las Divisas y las Materias Primas están indicando "algo" y NADA "bueno", aparte de nuestras referencias a lo que podría acontecer en las Bolsas...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2015 at 10:21 ----------

# Arbeyna: Hace tiempo que vengo diciendo por aquí que Bancolchón es ahora mismo el mejor "banco" que conozco, pero cuando hago la referencia a que esto se vaya a la M... pues me estoy refiriendo a algo de carácter "global", luego cambiar "papel" por "papel" podría ser indiferente, aunque siempre hay unas primeras "fases" en todo colapso y aquí también son conocidas mis apuestas por divisas "fisicas", pero teniéndolas YA... Uno de mis grandes "aciertos" en este hilo fue la apuesta que mantuve durante años por el CHF. Y otra que me gusta -por eso las referencias de paketazo- es la NOK... aunque la coyuntura actual no le sea favorable, pero a más largo plazo ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Bien hecho si estabas convencido y lo considerastes una "oportunidad". Total, como siempre digo, en su dinero manda quien manda, DE MOMENTO...



Sí, oportunidad más que por el precio del oro, por la moneda en cuestión, se trata del Panda 2014, la última que lleva la leyenda de 1 oz Au 999. La estuve siguiendo durante un tiempo, y de las 6 tiendas que la tenían disponibles poco a poco han ido vendiendo el stock.

No se qué está pasando con el Panda 2014, la onza de Plata prácticamente ha desaparecido y en algunas webs el precio es superior a la del 2013, con la del oro, en formatos "comerciales" 1oz 1/2 oz y 1/4 oz, está sucediendo lo mismo.

Quizá en este caso nos encontremos ante una demanda fuerte del sector numismático al ser la última que sigue los "patrones" del resto. Por eso preguntaba días pasados de qué forma puede verse afectada la demanda del Panda el hecho de que hayan decidido eliminar la leyenda. Considero que si se trata moneda de inversión, debería llevar la pureza y el peso, de no ser así, ya la catalogo como moneda de colección, ya se debe conocer por el facial y el año qué pureza y peso son los que marca la Ceca, mientras que antes, con una simple lectura de la moneda tenías esos datos.
 
Iremos viendo cómo "funcionan" los Pandas del 2016 en adelante, pero si os dais una vuelta por "ahí" presta atención a las del 2014. Aparte de esto, ya sabes que los Pandas son cuestión aparte. 

Hay una casa de subasta que tiene en catálogo varios pandas de finales de los 80 y principios del 2000 que aunque no voy a pujar, quiero ver los precios de remate para hacerme una idea de la proyección de esta moneda comparada con el momento actual.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2015 at 10:29 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Arbeyna: Hace tiempo que vengo diciendo por aquí que Bancolchón es ahora mismo el mejor "banco" que conozco, pero cuando hago la referencia a que esto se vaya a la M... pues me estoy refiriendo a algo de carácter "global", luego cambiar "papel" por "papel" podría ser indiferente,



Hombre, eso es un extremo radical, si se va todo al foso, agarrate fuerte. Podría darse el caso de una fuerte crisis financiera, pero que en menor medida afectase a aquellos países que tienen otro concepto de economía. Pero sí, si es global, deberíamos ir pensando en ser autosuficientes.


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2015)

*Arbeyna* ya te has referido al precio del oro en € en varias ocasiones, y evidentemente, entiendo tu preocupación o inquietud cuando hablamos de oro/$.

Esto es como el sistema métrico decimal, aquí si hablamos de metros todos nos entendemos, pero saltamos a pulgadas, yardas etc...aparecen las dudas.

Para mi el oro siempre en $, por simple conjugación de ambas desde que tengo memoria. Uso gráficas en $, inflaciono en $, analizo el incremento de masa monetaria en $, entiendo los índices bursátiles USA en $...

¿Qué tengo yo en mi bolsillo?...pues tienes toda la razón, tengo €, y la depreciación del mismo respecto al $, me perjudica a la hora de adquirir activos referenciados en $. Pero si quiero vender mi oro, puedo venderlo en $, ¿verdad?...por eso todo depende desde la posición que analicemos un mismo suceso.

Has de entender, que nadie me impide abrir una cuenta en $ para operar sin fluctuaciones de divisa en mercados de base $...pero...sigo pensando que el € tiene potencial a corto plazo...a medio ya es más complicado saberlo...y a largo...pues a largo pasarán muchas cosas, y pocas buenas para la moneda comunitaria.

Enhorabuena por tu compra, yo en oro, la verdad solo adquiero bullion, salvo 3 monedas que tengo por ahí metidas y que el tiempo dirá...tu como platero experimentado que eres, verás que el oro es muy diferente a la plata en este aspecto, pues en plata puedes ver en una decena de años como el valor de un Premium dobla o triplica al bullion, sin embargo en oro, pienso que solo verás un 10%, 20% o 50% máximo respecto al bullion del mismo peso. No obstante como siempre decimos, vale la pena tener un poco de todo, sobre todo si te gusta y te da confianza.

En breve empezarán a salir las nuevas del 2016...creo haber visto ya al año del mono australiano, y habrá de nuevo diversidad para romperse la cabeza unos meses...¡quién tuviera liquidez sobrante para al menos una de cada!.

Lo dicho, el oro lateral bajista, y como aportó *ladrillófilo* mientras no rompa 1170$ OZ...para mi mas la zona de 1240$ Oz, pero bueno, eso es lo de menos, pues más de lo mismo...acumular en la parte baja del canal y a verlas venir desde la trinchera.

Un saludo de nuevo


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Qué tengo yo en mi bolsillo?...pues tienes toda la razón, tengo €, y la depreciación del mismo respecto al $, me perjudica a la hora de adquirir activos referenciados en $. Pero si quiero vender mi oro, puedo venderlo en $, ¿verdad?...por eso todo depende desde la posición que analicemos un mismo suceso.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por las explicaciones,

Si te soy sincero, no conozco tienda física que en España compre o venda oro en $, alguna vez he pensado comprar a apmex, pero el tema de la aduana me da mucho respeto y si te colocan, el susto puede ser de los gordos.

Sobre lo de abrir una cuenta en $, sí, sería factible, pero papeleo y mucho rastro para Montoro y cia, descartado. Como habéis apuntado en alguna ocasión tanto Fernando como tú, habrá que seguir la cotización del par $€ para dar con el "tiempo" aunque es harto complicado.

la 1/2 onza Panda es bullion ,y sí, ya ha salido el mono australiano y el mono del calendario lunar UK, así como el elefante de Somalia, y como bien apuntas, antes de que termine el año, tendremos todas encima de la mesa, de la mesa del vendedor, porque hace falta un bolsillo bien amplio para comprar todo lo que a uno le gusta, y es que como dice mi mujer: "no tienes vicios baratos".

La verdad que el leeros me ha hecho cambiar el "chip" por lo menos respecto al oro, un par de euros arriba o abajo, no es significativo a l/p, siempre comprando dentro de una horquilla aceptable. Ésta la compré porque en cuanto salga el Panda 2016, mi olfato dice que la del 2014 volará y ya el precio de venta no será spot, será el que le de la gana poner al vendedor.

Respecto a la plata tienes razón, la plata lo veo más como una inversión a l/p, el oro como un refugio, mientras con la plata es muy fácil, si se tiene algo de idea, obtener unos rendimientos, con el oro esto es ya más complicado, un Kruger se paga a spot +x%, lo mismo da que sea de 1974 que de 2013, esto con la plata es impensable, en líneas generales.

Entiendo que las cifras que dais son de techo, una vez roto, pronosticáis subida como un cohete? Espero que al menos me de tiempo a conseguir el Panda 2016 

Bueno, una vez más, gracias!


----------



## iDom (22 Sep 2015)

Hola compañeros, no he encontrado mucha información al respecto, que os parece la compra de oro en BullionVault? Lo cierto es que no me fío un pelo y no se si será cierto de que lo tengan físicamente en sus cámaras. 

Lo compaginaría con oro físico. 

Un saludo,


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: Menos mal, y por puta casualidad, que del 2014 compré bastantes Pandas "repetidas" y suelo hacerlo cada año con una determinada moneda. Por ejemplo, en el 2013, fueron "tus" Koalas... En fin, es cierto lo que comentas sobre el Panda del 2014 y de aquí a "X" años es posible que consigamos unos buenos "retornos".

Bueno, creo que ya empiezas a entender el "producto" del Oro y que es diferente al de la Plata. Aquí, ya hablamos de "algo" más vinculado al "dinero", por tanto a su indudable valor monetario. NO, no son relevantes unos Euros arriba y abajo cuando son compras "físicas" y, por tanto, no se suelen comprar por "kilos", al menos por la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí... y ya me gustaría a mí que no fuera así, pero la realidad es la que ES...

Vamos a ver, sobre lo que preguntas es imposible darte un "pronostico" y es que hay muchas resistencias significativas para hablar de una "subida como un cohete" en el Oro... Eso sí, si ello se produce será a consecuencia de que algo MUY FUERTE ha acontecido y tampoco "bueno", pero que NO es nada descartable. Y ese día el que no tenga Oro muy posiblemente NO pueda comprarlo.

# iDom: Bienvenido a este hilo. NUNCA me ha interesado BullionVault ni nada parecido... paso de "promesas" y por aquí solemos ser partidarios del FÍSICO en "mano" o lo más "cerca" posible... Por tanto, NO puedo orientarle al respecto, pero porque NO creo en ello.

Y dejo esto...

- 5 opciones de dinero barato de la Fed sin subir tipos en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (22 Sep 2015)

Pues diste de lleno Fernando, yo al Panda llevo "abonado" unos años, y siempre voy con la misma cantidad, no cargo como para romperme el lomo, para mi desgracia, pero voy bien, y lo que he visto con el 2014, no lo he visto con ningún otro año. Veremos con el tiempo si se trata de un espejismo o hay algo que se me escapa.

Respecto al Oro, sí, creo que voy "pillando" la esencia del oro de inversión, que no tiene nada que ver con el producto numismático, a ver si se mantiene un par de meses en esta línea y puedo darme algún capricho con las nuevas del 16.

# iDom, bienvenido al hilo. Una pregunta, cuando envías 1000 euros a BullionVault, ¿qué te dan ellos a cambio?, ¿un certificado?, ¿un papel prometiendo que tienen tu oro en una cámara?... Si tu idea es comprar y vender en plazos muy cortos, aprovechando las subidas y bajadas, bien. Pero si quieres comprar oro y que te lo guarde otra persona, no creo que sea la mejor opción para dormir tranquilo, estoy seguro conoces varios casos de intervención del Estado en cuentas de particulares, por no hablar de empresas que desaparecen. Seguramente haya muchos que estén contentos y muy satisfechos, hasta que dejen de estarlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, hoy ha habido y sigue habiendo "sangre" en los mercados, por tanto he empezado a mover mis FI y PP, pero que iré promediando en la medida que profundice esta caída. Por cierto, ya comenté aquí que esperaba algo parecido para los días 22 y 23 de este mes... ¡puta casualidad!

Los MPs lo están haciendo fatal y eso me produce malas sensaciones, porque hoy el dinero tendría que haberse dirigido hacia el Oro, como lo ha hecho por ejemplo en el Bund. Y lo de la Plata NO me sorprende y es que el Cobre sigue indicando el "camino" a seguir... al menos, DE MOMENTO...

El Crudo, al igual que otras Materias Primas, a la baja y más cerca se encuentra Repsol y otras petroleras. Ahora mismo, es la opción más "segura" que veo, pero se puede esperar a ver mejores precios. Por cierto, paketazo ¿Cómo lo ves? No me refiero a Repsol, ya que nos distes tu opinión, sino al sector. No sé, pero me da que te vas a meter ahí...

Por cierto, hay que ver cómo andan también las acereras y están "adelantando" lo que algunos hemos visto por aquí...

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Fracking: El siniestro (y peligroso) reverso del colapso del petróleo. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- El coste de la vida: Siete días laborables por un iPhone 6 o veinte minutos por un Big Mac. Noticias de Economía

Y de "pandereta" lo del Arroz en la India...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2015 at 20:31 ----------

Lo acabo de enlazar en el hilo "Evolución de la Plata I", pero dado su interés también lo dejo aquí...

- SHOCKING CHART: The Silver Supply Crunch Continues : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2015)

No me importa ser transparente en mis posibles decisiones, ya que solo comparto mis percepciones del mercado...para bien o para mal, y si alguno puede sacar algo en claro o criticarme para evitar que la cague, pues para eso estamos por aquí.

No tengas dudas que si REP sigue en caída libre y el IBEX se pone por 7000 inicio cobertura, me sale que por debajo de 9 sería la leche pillar REP, sin embargo, ya estos precios basados en perspectivas pasadas, no son nada malos...lo que pasa es que REP se ha adelantado demasiado en su bajada y quizá deba esperar por ahí abajo a que las demás se le aproximen.

No nos engañemos, quiebre o no quiebre el sistema es más que plausible que sigamos precisando petróleo, luz, acero, ladrillos, teléfonos...no seamos hipócritas, estas mega empresas son y seguramente seguirán siendo el cimiento del capitalismo moderno que aun tiene mucho que remar antes de pasar a la historia.

Hemos hablado siempre de un 25% en metales, como una opción de protección muy buena.

En cuanto a bolsa, otro 20-40% no estaría mal, dependiendo de dónde estén los índices y de las empresas que toquemos.

Evidentemente no es lo mismo comprar REP que Abengoa...ojo, que quizá la segunda de más retorno, pero la aversión al riego nos suele impedir meter en esas cosas mucho capital por la exposición a perderlo.

Con los índices abajo, las telecos, eléctricas y petroleras me agradan, pues siempre suelen ser sector de protección. Bajan menos y suben menos, pero mantienen dividendo y con el tiempo recuperan el terreno.

Luego hay mil opciones y mil apuestas dependiendo de lo avezados y atrevidos que seamos...si os contara lo que tengo en watchlist en Nasdaq me llamaríais loco, por eso solo os lo comentaré con el S&P por debajo de 1500 puntos, incluso por 1200 si se tercia y no desaparecemos antes.

*Fernando* no tengo problema en cantaros mis entradas y precios en los valores que considere menos arriesgados, pero no diré nunca empresas con riesgo dónde me la pueda jugar...no vale la pena.

REP evidentemente me gusta por su diversificación geográfica, tamaño, y modelo de negocio...está en la lista, pero seamos pacientes...ya sabes.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: En lo personal, a mí me interesan mucho tus análisis y eso que ya estoy "bregado", pero lo explicas de forma tan "natural" que me permite "abstraerme" de mis propios análisis y que ya sabes que son de "otro" tipo.

Evidentemente, damos nuestra opinión y nos es ninguna invitación a seguirnos... Es más, antes de mover "ficha", que lo "mediten" bien y es que nosotros solemos equivocarnos también, menos que otros, pero TAMBIÉN... Pues, te comenté que tenía en el "radar" otra petrolera aparte de Repsol, pero precisamente por su riesgo preferí no citarla. Ya ves que hasta en eso coincidimos... Por cierto, los precios actuales de Repsol ya me convencen, pero voy a tener paciencia y no sé si se verá el precio que tengo "pensado"... ¡8,58! Pero, vamos que tampoco hace falta que llegue ahí...

No creo que en esta caída el Ibex-35 llegue a ver los 7000, pero el próximo año estoy convencido de que se podrían ver e incluso bastante más abajo... En el S&P 500 más de lo mismo para el próximo año: 1440-1270... Y cuando se dé el Crack se verán con casi toda seguridad los 735... El Ibex-35 mejor ni mirarlo.

Y hoy otra noticia "relevante", y mala para los brasileños: el par USD/BRL ha pasado de 4 por primera vez en su Historia...

¡Ah! y yo del Nasdaq paso... Ya tuve bastante con ver lo que sucedió con las punto.com

Saludos.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Sep 2015)

Otro que se ha unido a la fiebre del oro, sin pensar en el corto plazo, he comprado un lingote y lo voy a tener bien guardadito, y si el día de mañana se pone la cosa chunga, supongo que tendré para comer algunas semanas :::


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Sep 2015)

Hola, Edu.R: Bienvenido a este hilo y te digo una cosa: Ojalá ese lingote te sirva para cualquier otra cosa menos para la que indicas y será señal de que las cosas te habrán ido mejor... y también a los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Sep 2015)

Entiendo los argumentos esgrimidos a mi comentario.

Sin embargo, nadie se pregunta el porqué de la necesidad de Bancos de Alimentos en un país que tiene bancos que hacen parte del top de bancos a nivel mundial.

Curioso.

Curioso, no lo de los bancos, sino lo del Banco de Alimentos.

Mi análisis:

Si se alimentan los Bancos de Alimentos, se alimenta una situación no sólo injusta sino surrealista. Se acepta un estado de las cosas cuando, en realidad, se debería luchar contra la fuente de dicho estado de las cosas.

Pero no. El sistema provoca la necesidad y el sistema ofrece la solución: Banco de Alimentos.

Por supuesto, me quito el sombrero ante los que colaboran tanto con su tiempo como con su dinero con los Bancos de Alimentos.

Sé de lo que hablo porque hace 9 años doné 6000 euros al Banco de Alimentos de La Coruña. En realidad, los doné a una persona que utilizó la donación para coordinar todas las asociaciones que atendían a las personas con hambre y evitar duplicidades.

9 años después, necesitan más.

Algo no funciona ¿no?

_Edito para añadir que el sistema no son "ellos" somos todos._


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Pues, amigo frisch, tienes toda la razón en tu análisis, pero qué quieres que te diga... fuera de que hay gente que necesita comer... Que hay una clara dejación por parte del Estado es evidente. Todos sabemos qué es ese "algo", pero las posibles "soluciones" no serían aceptadas por la mayoría y donde priman demasiadas tonterías de todo tipo. De momento, y mientras pueda, seguiré con el Banco de Alimentos, pero porque creo que tengo medios y ganas de hacerlo, aparte de sentirme mejor conmigo mismo.

frisch, sé que a tu modo tú eres un "resistente" al Sistema, pero cree que muchos también lo hacemos a "nuestra" manera. Mira, por ejemplo, yo no me he vuelto a beber una Coca-Cola desde que hubo problemas laborales con las instalaciones que tiene en España... Tampoco compro nada alemán... En los bancos lo "justo"...

En fin, somos muchos los que intentamos hacer algo "diferente" a lo que es "corriente"... Si servirá o no, pues tampoco me importa a estas alturas y es que ya hace tiempo que he cruzado el "Ecuador" de la vida...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bocanegra (23 Sep 2015)

iDom dijo:


> Hola compañeros, no he encontrado mucha información al respecto, que os parece la compra de oro en BullionVault? Lo cierto es que no me fío un pelo y no se si será cierto de que lo tengan físicamente en sus cámaras.
> 
> Lo compaginaría con oro físico.
> 
> Un saludo,



Pues estas empresas son muy fiables y seguras con sus auditorías y todo hasta que un día dejan de serlo. Ojo! que yo tengo un pequeño capital en una empresa de este tipo, aunque es tan pequeño el capital que no me supondría mucho malestar el perderlo.

Recuerda que Mario Draghi dio el visto bueno a las cuentas falseadas de Grecia y quienes están sufriendo las consecuencias años después es el pueblo griego.

O mira la todopoderosa Volkswagen mintiendo y falseando datos, quién lo iba a decir de un país como Alemania...

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 01:31 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> "Curioso"...
> 
> - ¿Aceptaría la mitad de un billete de 50 euros como pago?
> 
> Saludos.



La práctica es legal pero carece de sentido si el banco no te reembolsa su totalidad por haberlo hecho de forma constante y premeditada.


----------



## timi (23 Sep 2015)

hablando de Alemania,,,,, :: dejo esto 

There Are Indications That A Major Financial Event In Germany Could Be Imminent

buenos dias


----------



## fff (23 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues diste de lleno Fernando, yo al Panda llevo "abonado" unos años, y siempre voy con la misma cantidad, no cargo como para romperme el lomo, para mi desgracia, pero voy bien, y lo que he visto con el 2014, no lo he visto con ningún otro año.



cuentanos... que ha pasado o que has visto?


----------



## amador (23 Sep 2015)

Buenos días. Dejo un enlace sobre Siria.

Rusia admite abiertamente su participación en la guerra siria


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Más "madera"...

El PMI preliminar manufacturero chino cae inesperadamente a 47 en Septiembre... Clara "contracción".

Hace ya algún tiempo, cuando arribé a este foro, cargué fuertemente contra la Banca alemana y el tiempo es el que da y quita razones...

- Alemania se desnuda: nuestra banca es una mierda, sin perdón. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (23 Sep 2015)

*frisch* en toda guerra hacen falta estrategas, soldados, lideres, espías, ingenieros, mercenarios... ti, sin duda eres un soldado y de los mejores (un espartano). Llevas en las venas el "todo o nada" hasta las últimas consecuencias. Y eso puede ser bueno o malo, ya que gente como tu hay poca, y por eso chocarás mucho a la hora de exponer tus opiniones "claras y tajantes"

*Fernando* por ejemplo es más un estratega que plantea diferentes posibilidades, y trata de escoger la más práctica para cada momento (cambia sus fondos fijos a variables, tiene oro, plata, Premium, bullión...)

*timi* se empapa de toda la información que cae en sus manos, tratando de anticipar sucesos futuros, es una especie de espía, avanzadilla que presenta la información para tratar de sacarle el jugo que permita decidir del mejor modo.

*arbeyna* sería un ingeniero en lo que a plata se refiere, argumenta, razona, y se lleva los beneplácitos de su trabajo bien hecho.

Cada uno de los que escribe, extrapolado a un ejercito tiene una labor interesante y necesaria, y esta guerra, se gana tomando las decisiones correctas.

Llevar alimentos a un banco, o donar dinero a una persona que lo administra coherentemente, son dos medios diferentes que persiguen un mismo fin...quitar el hambre.

Sin embargo quitar el hambre es como sacar cadáveres del campo de batalla, no soluciona que sigan cayendo bombas en forma de recortes, paro, malas decisiones económicas, y sobre todo malas opciones políticas.

Hemos construido un sistema social y económico donde la parte productiva del mismo, cada vez es mas reducida, y la improductiva va fagocitando a los productores y mermándolos en capacidad y beneficio.

Por otra parte, la alternativa para mantener un equilibrio que tiene la parte productiva es incrementar el nivel tecnológico para mantener vivo el sistema, pero esto tiene un costo laboral inmenso, y que a largo plazo nos llevará a un colapso del sistema productivo-demanda.

Esta guerra solo se gana si somos capaces de restar poder a la parte no productiva del sistema, y dejamos que la productiva empiece a ganar terreno poco a poco, distribuyendo la poca riqueza que queda de un modo equitativo, y no precisando que gente como tu o Fernando y otros miles, salgan con camillas a recoger cadáveres que terminarán de todos modos enterrados bajo cal viva.

Por cierto Edu.R bienvenido y lo de siempre, poco a poco, sin prisas y sin pausas.

Buen día a todos, y un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Eres un buen "analista" y no sólo en temas bursátiles y económicos... SÍ, lo has clavado conmigo y siempre he sido un buen estratega. Digo "buen", porque partiendo de casi cero he conseguido lo que he conseguido, sin tener necesidad de "pisar a nadie", algo que va contra mis convicciones... Eso SÍ, aquellos que han intentado "zancadillarme" en la vida personal, profesional, etc. los he acabado "quebrando", ya me entiendes. Mira, yo tengo dos libros de "cabecera": "El Tao Te King". de Lao Tse (y que me sirvió para "freir" a un friki cubano...) y "El Arte de la Guerra", de Sun Tzu. Con eso creo que ya se puede tener una idea de cómo soy...

Respecto a frisch, al que tengo el honor de conocer, pues te diré que, probablemente, sea el conforero que más nivel intelectual y formación tiene de los que solemos escribir habitualmente por este hilo, pero eso no quita para que TODOS tengamos nuestras particulares opiniones y una de los objetivos de este hilo es ese: que cada cual se forme su PROPIA opinión y si, en el aspecto humano e intelectual, puede mejorar, pues como suelo decir "miel sobre hojuelas"...

Hay algo en lo que te equivocas, paketazo, y es en lo de "sacar cadáveres del campo de batalla"... Bien, como ex-militar, te diré que hoy en día, en la táctica militar, es más importante crear problemas "logísticos" al enemigo que su mera eliminación física. Me explico: mejor crear "heridos", que no pueden combatir y que encima crean más "problemas" al enemigo... Otra cosa es el material de guerra.

Bien, si lo aplicas al Banco de Alimentos/Estado y "más allá" se me entiende FUERTE y CLARO... Si lo piensas, no ando nada "desencaminado", como casi siempre...

Y, paketazo, este Sistema tal y como va NO tiene "solución". No sé si están intentando encontrar la "llave" para salir de esta situación que no lleva a ninguna parte o, simplemente, lo dan por perdido y dejan que dure lo que dure...

Para finalizar, dejo esto...

- Glencore Slumps to Record Low as Mining Losses Pick Up Speed - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2015)

En todas partes cuecen habas.

_*Multitudinarias manifestaciones en Finlandia*. Más de 30.000 personas paralizaron Helsinki el pasado 18 de septiembre en la mayor manifestación que ha tenido lugar en el país desde 1991, para protestar contra los recortes de los beneficios de los trabajadores, anunciados
por el Gobierno ante el estancamiento de la economía. Los sindicatos convocantes reclaman la completa retirada de las reformas y recortes presentados la semana pasada por el Gobierno del primer ministro Juha Sipilä que, entre otras cosas, reducen las pensiones de los jubilados (incluidas las más bajas) y disminuyen en 8 días las vacaciones de los
funcionarios (con lo que quedan en 30 días). Además, contemplan reducir por ley la compensación por trabajar horas extraordinarias y días festivos, así como dejar de pagar el primer día de las bajas por enfermedad y recortar la paga de los demás días de baja del
100% al 75%. El objetivo de este paquete de medidas es reducir un 5% el coste laboral por trabajador y ahorrar 10.000 millones de euros, para poder reducir en igual cantidad el déficit público. Finlandia entró en recesión hace tres años, lastrada por una intensa crisis en sus dos industrias clave, la forestal y la tecnológica, por el envejecimiento rampante de la población y por una deuda pública que no para de aumentar, aunque aún está lejos de los niveles de los países mediterráneos (superará este año el 60% del PIB)._

La fuente de la noticia es el CESCE


----------



## Madrid2m(ierdas)16 (23 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *frisch* en toda guerra hacen falta estrategas, soldados, lideres, espías, ingenieros, mercenarios... ti, sin duda eres un soldado y de los mejores (un espartano). Llevas en las venas el "todo o nada" hasta las últimas consecuencias. Y eso puede ser bueno o malo, ya que gente como tu hay poca, y por eso chocarás mucho a la hora de exponer tus opiniones "claras y tajantes"
> 
> *Fernando* por ejemplo es más un estratega que plantea diferentes posibilidades, y trata de escoger la más práctica para cada momento (cambia sus fondos fijos a variables, tiene oro, plata, Premium, bullión...)
> 
> ...



Os sigo a todos los que nombras en este hilo. Daros las gracias a todos los que has nombrado y a alguno más que escribe que hacen de este uno de los más respetuosos, amenos y productivos. 
Disculpas por manchar el hilo o


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Madrid2m(ierdas)16: ¡Joder! rebuscado el nick... Y darle la bienvenida al hilo y para nada nos ha ensuciado el hilo, ya que algunos somos un poco "vanidosos"... Bueno, yendo a lo "serio", pues SÍ este es un hilo muy interesante y de los más visitados. En la 2ª parte rozamos el millón de visitas y el actual, al paso que va, superará al anterior. Imagino que todo se debe a un buen hacer, al menos en la intención, y eso es lo que perciben y valoran lo que nos leen. Afortunadamente, procuramos mantener un determinado "sello" y que nos distingue claramente... 

Y os dejo dos informaciones interesantes y resalto el dedicado a la Plata...

- The "Worst Meltdown Since 2008" -- and Itâ€™s Not Over Yet... - The Daily Reckoning

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-23/why-are-premiums-physical-silver-25-above-paper-spot-prices

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Sep 2015)

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ESCÃNDALO VOLKSWAGEN: MÃ‰XICO TAMBIÃ‰N DEBE INVESTIGAR*

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Sep 2015)

Hay una noticia que si bien ha sido publicada en un montón de medios de comunicación (sin por ello ser portada) ha pasado desapercibida cuando, en realidad, es un notición.

Netanyahu se ha desplazado al Kremlin a charlar con Putin este lunes 21 de septiembre (hace dos días).

Señalar que Netanyahu no se prodiga en viajes al extranjero y menos cuando no están previstos en agenda con muchos, muchísimos meses de antelación.

Que Netanyahu se desplace a Moscú para hablar de Siria puede ser comprensible, vista la situación. Que Putin lo reciba como "amigo" (hay amores que matan) es, una vez más, la prueba de que todos estos maman del mismo contubernio.

Recordando al ínclito habitante del (infame) Valle de los Caídos: el contubernio judeo-masónico.

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=reunion+putin+netanyahu&t=ffab


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

fff dijo:


> cuentanos... que ha pasado o que has visto?



No me cuadra que antes del verano era muy fácil encontrar Pandas 14 a 21-22 euros, en pocas semanas empezaron a llevar el cartel "sold out" en varias páginas de referencia. LA tirada de 8.000.000 puede ser considerada amplia como para que en poco más de un año, hayan volado.

La única explicación que encuentro es que el tema de 1oz Ag 999 haya sido determinante a la hora de elegir entre la del 2014 o la del 2015. Es cierto que aún se ven algunas, pero el precio ya empieza a ser cuanto menos curioso para una onza del año pasado.

Quizá sea una paranoia mía, veremos los próximos meses cómo marcha el precio.

------------

Paketazo, eres muy amable, pero no dejo de ser un simple aficionado, gracias.

------------

Leyendo un artículo me he topado con esto:

"Spanish people take note. Spain refused to say where its 281.6 tonnes of gold is stored, and Banco de España has the dubious record of being Europe’s least transparent bank as regards gold reserves storage locations. Maybe a project for Spanish journalists."

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/ronan-manly/central-bank-gold-at-the-bank-of-england/

Lo mismo ya no queda nada


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> No me cuadra que antes del verano era muy fácil encontrar Pandas 14 a 21-22 euros, en pocas semanas empezaron a llevar el cartel "sold out" en varias páginas de referencia. LA tirada de 8.000.000 puede ser considerada amplia como para que en poco más de un año, hayan volado.
> 
> La única explicación que encuentro es que el tema de 1oz Ag 999 haya sido determinante a la hora de elegir entre la del 2014 o la del 2015. Es cierto que aún se ven algunas, pero el precio ya empieza a ser cuanto menos curioso para una onza del año pasado.
> 
> ...



En este país no hay ni vergüenza. Yo mandaría a Rato o a Pujol, entre otros, a mirar si por casualidad tienen parte de una "herencia" en lingotes de oro en Suiza o Andorra.

Si es que...:´(

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 02:32 ----------

Con los euros que tengo en el bolsillo compro menos oro que el año pasado...


----------



## timi (24 Sep 2015)

articulo interesante en la línea de los comentarios reiterados de Paketazo ,,, 

Mejor permanecer en liquidez a tipos cero que tomar posición alcista o bajista. Blogs de Tribuna Mercados

Jim Rohn; si no diseñas tu propia estrategia de inversión, hay muchas opciones de que caigas en la de otros. Y ¿adivina qué es lo que te espera? Probablemente muy poco…

buenos dias


----------



## timi (24 Sep 2015)

sacado del principal ,,,,

Volkswagen could pose bigger threat to German economy than Greek crisis | Reuters

mode Gila on 

este tema de Volkswagen da que pensar ienso:
alguien ha enfadado a alguien ? :fiufiu::fiufiu:

mode Gila off


----------



## fff (24 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> No me cuadra que antes del verano era muy fácil encontrar Pandas 14 a 21-22 euros, en pocas semanas empezaron a llevar el cartel "sold out" en varias páginas de referencia. LA tirada de 8.000.000 puede ser considerada amplia como para que en poco más de un año, hayan volado.
> 
> La única explicación que encuentro es que el tema de 1oz Ag 999 haya sido determinante a la hora de elegir entre la del 2014 o la del 2015. Es cierto que aún se ven algunas, pero el precio ya empieza a ser cuanto menos curioso para una onza del año pasado.
> 
> Quizá sea una paranoia mía, veremos los próximos meses cómo marcha el precio.



Tendremos que esperar, yo no creo que el 1oz Ag 999 haya sido el motivo.
Pero lo que si es cierto es que si puedes comprar maples a 17 y pandas a 20... cual es la opcion lógica?



Spoiler



La solucion es pandas... y es muy clara. Una moneda bullion con diferente diseño cada año tiene un potencial de revalorizacion muy superior a una que no lo tiene. 
PD: El que lo lee no tiene por que estar de acuerdo :


----------



## Tichy (24 Sep 2015)

fff dijo:


> Tendremos que esperar, yo no creo que el 1oz Ag 999 haya sido el motivo.
> Pero lo que si es cierto es que si puedes comprar maples a 17 y pandas a 20... cual es la opcion lógica?
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco conozco el motivo, por supuesto, pero es bien cierto lo que comenta Arbeyna. Es más, una subida parecida a la del 2014 la ha tenido el del 2013 prácticamente en paralelo. Antes del verano lo podías encontrar sin mucho problema en torno a los 26€ y ahora si buscas en gold.de, no lo vas a conseguir por menos de 30. Es decir, en cuanto a la oferta, sí que ha habido una importante revalorización. Ahora bien, cuantas ventas se estén cerrando a esos precios, ya es otro cantar


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Es cierto lo que comentan, tanto Arbeyna como Tichy, pero también las Pandas anteriores al 2013 se han revalorizado... Bien, habrá que esperar a ver qué pasa con esta moneda a partir del 2016, aunque entiendo que los chinos ya habrán contado con ese "inconveniente" que algunos ven en el nuevo "formato" de la moneda. Y añadir que en China adquirir una Panda es más caro que en Occidente...

Y dejo esto...

- Pepeenergy: interesante propuesta con muchas dudas

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .. Bien, habrá que esperar a ver qué pasa con esta moneda a partir del 2016, aunque entiendo que los chinos ya habrán contado con ese* "inconveniente"* que algunos ven en el nuevo "formato" de la moneda.



Justo! "inconveniente", no hace falta ser un experto para darse cuenta que los Pandas suelen revalorizarse año tras año, tengan la tirada que tengan. Pero en el caso de que alguno quisiera echar a dormir algunos miles de euros, tal vez el tema de "1oz Ag 999" sea determinante a la hora de decantarse por una moneda u otra.

No todo el mundo sabe que 200 yuanes 2015 es media onza de oro, ni que 10 yuanes es una onza plata, pero todo el mundo sabe lo que es 1/2 oz Au y 1 oz Ag.

Que hayan decidido eliminar la leyenda porque su sistema no está basado en la onza / libra, bueno, tiene su lógica, pero no veo sentido el no acuñar la pureza de plata en la moneda, máxime si la "venden" como moneda de inversión.

Al final esto no deja de ser un juego, podemos ayudarnos de la experiencia y nuestras corazonadas, pero sólo el tiempo nos hará salir de dudas, mientras tanto, hagan juego 


Sobre la cuestión que plantea fff, es de respuesta muy sencilla, Pandas, sin lugar a dudas, quien coleccione monedas teniendo un Maple de cada diseño, los tiene todos, sólo cambia el año, al igual que las Libertad, pero con Pandas, Elefantes, Koalas y Kokas, ya sabemos lo que pasa.


----------



## Leunam (24 Sep 2015)

Buenas.
No sé si ya ha salido antes, uso diario de metales durante el corralito argentino.

Saludos
Manu

What to do with gold/silver?â€ | The Modern Survivalist

Ferfal,
This subject has come a couple of times and I was wondered how this was handled in Argentina.
You go to the grocery store to buy some things. When the cashier talleys the amount you hand her s couple of ounces of silver? Did/do stores keep track as to what the conversion is for precious metals – maybe a silver Maple Leaf or Golden American Eagle? Or maybe there are laws in place that force the stores to reject the precious metals or coinage?
Gary

..
Hello Gary,
Thanks for your email and sorry for taking so long to reply.
Gold became an instant hit right after the economic collapse of 2001, the business of buying gold went up 500% the years after the collapse. All of a sudden every jewelry store and every kiosk, every new shop that opened was all about buying gold. With terrible rates of unemployment and inflation people became desperate, and the first thing they did after running out of money was turn to belongings they could sell. Of course, selling jewelry meant you could go to any of these stores and walk out with some cash to put food on the table.
Here its important to notice that in spite of its popularity, the real business was for the person buying the gold and melting it, rather than the desperate person selling at a big loss, often for a spot price that was well below market value. For those that had gold coins, the loss when selling was generally not as bad if they went to a reputable precious metal dealer or bank.
Answering your first question, no, you wouldn’t pay in a grocery store with any kind of precious metal. You could although go to one of the many dealers looking to buy precious metals, which could be found all over town, sell your precious metals for whatever the price was that moment, and then with the cash now go to the grocery store. People that had gold and silver coins would sell a little bit at a time so as to preserve it from inflation. Answering your second question, yes, knowing the ongoing price of precious metals and especially currencies was very important. For years and still today, for any Argentine catching the price of the US dollar that day before leaving to work is as much of a ritual as checking the weather forescast.
Regarding your last question, there’s many aspects to it. First, when things get really bad what the law says sometimes isnt taken that much into consideration. Expect a big black market to rise if regulations restricting the use of precious metals is imposed. Second, precious metals aren’t as much of a deal in Argentina as they are in USA. A restricting to precious metals in USA would be hugely controversial. Lots of Americans keep and understand precious metals very well. Any attempt to restrict the use of gold and silver would be met by an opposing effect. This would probably increase the value of precious metals.
In the past I have recommended having some “junk” gold for selling without attracting much attention. I still think its a good idea to have some as the precious metal equivalent of pocket change but only when paying spot metal price. Simple rings such as old wedding bands or broken jewelry, mostly simple chains and necklaces are good choices. As for the majority of your precious metals, stick to well recognized bullion coins.
One last tip, keep in mind that you can only go into the US or leave America without declaring the money you have if it is bellow 10.000 USd. This goes for precious metals as well.
FerFAL


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, Leunam: Gracias por el aporte, pero en mi caso no me dice nada que ya no sepa... Precisamente, hoy en otro hilo (una de mis esporádicas "salidas" de aquí) daba el ejemplo de lo que ha y sucede en Argentina... Todo a raíz de la consulta de un forero que hizo lo que NO tenía que hacer, y que se habría evitado si me hubiera leído hace más de un año cuando "pronostiqué" lo que ahora vemos en las Divisas emergentes...

Este forero, que vive en Brasil, abrió una cuenta en Reales brasileños, que ofrecen intereses muy altos, pero que la devaluación sufrida le lleva a unas pérdidas que dudo pueda recuperar en el tiempo que se ha marcado. Viviendo en un país emergente, lo más lógico y normal habría sido abrir dos cuentas: una en la local y otra en una "divisa" fuerte y que Sudamérica suele ser el USD, que también ofrecen intereses muy altos y se va "cubierto" hasta cierto punto... En fin, este forero lo tiene francamente mal y le habría ido de otra manera si en un momento concreto se hubiera refugiado, parcialmente, en el Oro...

Por cierto, ya que comento sobre las divisas, estoy viendo a la NOK cotizando en torno a los 9,4681... Ya dije que había que tener "paciencia" y mi "precio objetivo" -donde entraré si se da...- son los 9,7261.

Y continúa la "sangría" en las Bolsas... y seguiremos esperando para entrar en Repsol y continuaremos con los traspasos en mis FI y PP.

Antes de irme, os dejo esto...

- ¿Por qué el dinero que depositas en un banco ya no es tuyo?

Saludos.


----------



## marquen2303 (24 Sep 2015)

Fernando yo también estoy siguiendo la NOK pero ahora quiero entrar en Statoil pero en NOK como lo ves??


----------



## frisch (24 Sep 2015)

¿Qué opinión os merece lo que ha ocurrido con Volskwagen y ahora con BMW?

¿Será que Roma (el país sin nombre) no paga a traidores (Alemania)?

Pues, les pueden hundir el país en un pispás.


----------



## amtt (24 Sep 2015)

Hola a todos

Yo tambien estoy esperando para entrar en Repsol cuando fernando o paketazo den la señal.

Este verano he estado bastante ocupado haciendo de minero, una experiencia increible.

Debido a mi trabajo tengo o mas bien tenia mucha chatarra electrónica, y me he dedicado a extraerles los metales ,en especial el oro.

Es increible q desde hace 20 años he estado trabajando en una pequeña mina y yo sin darme cuenta hasta hace poco,he llegAdo a sacar casi una onza de oro de tod la chatarra acumulada desde esos 20años.

Bueno la verdad es q ha sido y sera porque no voy a dejar de seguir haciéndolo una experiencia increible trasformar chatarra en pepitas relucientes.

Una preguntita ,creo q en este foro nunca se ha tocado el tema del oro q sale de ahi.
Como lo veis ? Se pueden fundir y hacerlas del peso q queramos.

Bueno pues nada queria contaros mi experiencia ya q el foro tiene un nivel q muchos no podemos contribuir por falta de conocimientos.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, marquen2303: Bueno, Statoil + NOK es una buena opción. ¿Es ahora el momento para entrar? Pienso que casi cualquier petrolera "buena" lo es YA a largo plazo, pero no hay que obviar la realidad y es que la pendiente de caída todavía está AHÍ, por tanto es factible encontrar mejores precios. Con una visión especulativa, de corto plazo, para cuando se giren las Bolsas, Statoil es una opción, como lo es también Repsol...

marquen2303, Statoil estaba hace unos momentos cotizando en la Bolsa de Oslo a 119,3, ya que pienso que vas a comprarla en esa Bolsa (lo digo por la NOK) y se puede esperarla en los mínimos de 2008 y que fueron de 113,9... Si llega ahí, hay que vigilar qué hace, porque lo normal es que rebote, pero si el contexto no acompaña (el precio del Crudo) puede caer de ahí y no sabemos cuánto. Y hay que vigilar también la NOK, sobre todo si llega donde la espero...

En fin, dejo la puerta "abierta" para paketazo que de AT entiende mucho más que yo. Lo mío son los "fundamentales" y que son óptimos en Statoil.

Saludos.

Matizo lo de "corto" plazo, ya que yo soy de los que piensan que el próximo año 2016 las Bolsas van a tener una caída importante, aunque igual se da ahora... pero sigo insistiendo en que la actual la veo como una mera corrección y lo PEOR... para más "adelante". Hecha la "matización", el Crudo en el largo plazo parece una de las mejores opciones que existen en el mundo del "ahorro/inversión", pero da la sensación de que se podrán obtener mejores precios.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Sep 2015)

timi dijo:


> sacado del principal ,,,,
> 
> Volkswagen could pose bigger threat to German economy than Greek crisis | Reuters
> 
> ...



He pensado lo mismo


Por que sale ahora?

Primero lo de los "refugiados" que cruzan miles de km "de repente" y solo quieren ir a Alemania, y ahora esto

Quizas el tema del gaseoducto ruso y el acuerdo entre Merkel y Putin, tenga algo que ver.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2015 at 15:20 ----------

Fernando, Paketazo

Habias puesto precio objetivo para REP en 9 EUR

Teneis alguno para el Santander? Es que anda en 4,47...no recuerdo cuando fue la ultima vez que estuvo a esos niveles.. Es lo que pasa cuando pones a la hija del jefe a demostrar que no a liderar y la niña esta obsesionada con diferenciarse del padre...Es capaz de tumbar hasta un banco.

Gracias por vuestros aportes


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Es increible q desde hace 20 años he estado trabajando en una pequeña mina y yo sin darme cuenta hasta hace poco,he llegAdo a sacar casi una onza de oro de tod la chatarra acumulada desde esos 20años.
> ....
> Una preguntita ,creo q en este foro nunca se ha tocado el tema del oro q sale de ahi.
> Como lo veis ? Se pueden fundir y hacerlas del peso q queramos.



Hace algún tiempo estuve "perdiendo" el tiempo viendo cómo recuperar esos metales de placas, teclados, etc. Digo perdiendo el tiempo porque según leí debías tener gran cantidad de "chatarra" para que saliera algo decente.

Nos puedes comentar un poco cómo has realizado el proceso? Te has ayudado de químicos o todo el sistema mecánico? Y cómo sabes qué piezas contienen oro, es decir, cómo sabes dónde buscar?

Gracias y enhorabuena, una onza de la "nada" no es tontería.


----------



## amtt (24 Sep 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hace algún tiempo estuve "perdiendo" el tiempo viendo cómo recuperar esos metales de placas, teclados, etc. Digo perdiendo el tiempo porque según leí debías tener gran cantidad de "chatarra" para que saliera algo decente.
> 
> Nos puedes comentar un poco cómo has realizado el proceso? Te has ayudado de químicos o todo el sistema mecánico? Y cómo sabes qué piezas contienen oro, es decir, cómo sabes dónde buscar?
> 
> Gracias y enhorabuena, una onza de la "nada" no es tontería.



La verdad es q no sale mucho, para q te hagas una idea de 100 moviles salen salen 1,5 gr yo tenia acumulado unos 1400 pero bueno a mi me ha válido la pena, he aprendido pues leyendo mucho, y metiendo la pata alguna q otra vez, pero bueno ya se como se hace y la verdad es q me he divertido mucho.
En casi todo el proceso se utilizan quimicos y algunos bastante peligrosos .
Donde esta el oro? Pues principalmente en los chip porque lo demas suele ser un chapado y de ahi se saca poco.

Bueno un saludo a todos y si necesitas saber algo mas por privado te puedo decir lo q quieras para no ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Sep 2015)

amtt dijo:


> La verdad es q no sale mucho, para q te hagas una idea de 100 moviles salen salen 1,5 gr yo tenia acumulado unos 1400
> ...
> En casi todo el proceso se utilizan quimicos y algunos bastante peligrosos



Vaya, sí, sí que es una cantidad respetable. Había leído lo de los productos químicos y que en caso de no tener una idea de lo que se hace, el riesgo de liarla es muy alto. Gracias por la explicación.

Y bueno, ¿qué ha pasado hoy? 1153$/oz :ouch:


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Todavía NO tengo una idea formada sobre lo de Volkswagen, pero desde luego es un auténtico torpedo a la línea de flotación de la "credibilidad" alemana. De todas formas, NO es sólo Volkswagen y Alemania... Llevamos unos días que están sucediendo muchas cosas en el mundo y que están siendo "ignoradas" por los medios de desinformación "oficiales"... Por ejemplo, ayer citabas la visita de Netanyahu a Rusia para tratar con Putin, pero la auténtica razón de esa visita la desconocemos, aunque debía ser importante, ya que se produjo porque Putin se negó a reunirse con él en la reunión de lideres mundiales que tiene lugar la próxima semana en la ONU. No creo que tuviera nada que ver con el tema de la Guerra de Siria y SÍ con el tema energético... En cualquier caso, Netanyahu tiene auténticos problemas con la Administración Obama y con el aparato militar estadounidense.

Os dejo un enlace sobre el tema de Volkswagen e invita a la "reflexión"...

- Caso Volkswagen: Volkswagen, una amenaza más grande para Alemania que la crisis de deuda griega. Noticias de Economía

# amtt: Interesante lo que comentas y ves cómo todos siempre estamos en disposición de aportar algo, así que deja la "timidez" y escribe cuando te apetezca o creas que debes opinar sobre los temas que aquí solemos tratar.

Eso SÍ, el hecho de que demos unas posibles entradas en determinados activos, como puede ser el caso de Repsol, NO es una "invitación" a seguir nuestras "percepciones", a fin de cuentas os "jugáis" vuestro PROPIO dinero y tenéis que ser consecuentes con ello.

# astur_burbuja: Digamos que Repsol está en "precio", pero que se le puede esperar más abajo. Vamos a ver hasta dónde llega la actual corrección y también el precio del Crudo. Yo cuando lo tenga CLARO pienso entrar con "X" y luego si cae otro "X" promediaré, pero ya te digo que primero se tiene que despejar la "niebla" que ahora existe.

Me preguntas por Santander y, aunque no sigo el sector bancario, te podría decir que puede caer perfectamente hasta los 4,154 y, más adelante, en los niveles que espera paketazo en el Ibex-35, NO sería NADA extraño verlo en torno a los 3,314 y que ya se vieron con Botín... ¡padre! Los precios indicados son "extremos", pero no creo que se queden muy lejos de lo que se puede ver el próximo año.

# putabolsa: ¿Esos precios de Repsol a qué niveles en el Ibex-35? A corto/medio plazo NO los veo y entraré mucho antes, vamos dependiendo del "contexto", y si luego se dan pues ya veré de promediar. El tema del Crudo -insisto en ello- es lo que veo más CLARO, aún sabiendo que hay bastante margen de caída en la petrolera, en el Crudo y en el Ibex-35...

# Arbeyna: La subida del Oro está más que justificada y ya TOCABA, porque con la que que está cayendo en las Bolsas lo normal y lógico es que actúe como "valor refugio". A fin de cuentas, es lo que ha hecho el Bund en los últimos días.

Más tarde, ya vuelvo de nuevo... vamos, si no surge ningún inconveniente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Desde luego, lo de Volkswagen va a hacer "daño" en el mundo de la "inversión"...

- Qatar Wealth Fund May Have Lost Billions on VW, Glencore Stakes - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2015)

He estado mirando REP, y os pongo unas líneas. Ojo que las petroleras están todas más o menos igual, o sea, ni REP está tan mal si se compara con el resto, ni las otras tan bien como podemos pensar si no nos hemos parado a mirarlas.

No voy a dar precios suelo, pues precisamente ahora mismo estamos en teórico suelo de largo plazo, y debería rebotar desde aquí. Así que en estas cotas es entrada especulativa a largo plazo.

Si se pierden estas cotas, pues pasamos a tener un valor sin suelo claro, pues en la "era moderna", no hay referencias por abajo...digo era moderna, pues claro que hay precios por abajo, pero las coyunturas económicas no son extrapolables, ni el tamaño de la empresa, ni la extensión de su negocio.

Sería como comparar el Santander previo a la fusión con el Central y con el Hipano americano, con el SAN de hoy en día...(tiene menor precio, pero mayor capitalización, no os olvidéis de la emisión de nuevas acciones cada tres por cuatro "hablo del SAN")...por eso cuando hablamos de que si el SAN volverá a 4€, pues puede ser, pero no es comparable al SAN de 4€ de hace unos años, pues ahora hay mucho más papel diluido en el mercado.

Volviendo a REP, lo dicho el que quiera jugarse algo de dinero, ahora es el momento. Yo creo que tiene más caída, pero no por el valor en sí, si no por que el IBEX creo que puede bajar más abajo en medio plazo (no quita que deba un rebote) pues el estocástico parece que algo indica, y el RSI está en mensual que quiere rebotar ya.

Si quisiera jugarme algo, este podría ser el momento, y los stops, pues evidentemente hay que estirarlos a un 5% por debajo de los mínimos de hoy...redondeando 9,40€.

El que vaya a largo plazo, pues le recomiendo que acumule poco a poco, 1000€ esta semana, 1000€ en un mes...1000 en 3 meses...siempre que esté por las cotas mencionadas evidentemente.

Ojo al dividendo, que de momento no ha dicho nada, y si no lo reduce, es una perita en dulce (como casi todas las petroleras grandes y medianas ahora mismo)

 

Bueno y como aquí se habla de metales:

 

Tenemos un rebote decente, evidentemente ya tocaba, pero no hay que tirar campanas al vuelo. Seguimos dentro de la cuña bajista hasta romper 1230$/1240$.

¿Qué tenemos de bueno?, pues como se ve en la gráfica diaria, estamos a punto de romper una tendencia de corto plazo que pasa por quedarnos por encima de 1150$ OZ, veremos si puede, si no volverá a 1110$ aprox.

Otra cosa buena es que estamos por encima de la media de 50, y eso es un rasgo alcista de corto plazo, a ver si logramos superar la media de 200 ahora por los 1180$, sería un revulsivo importante.

Yo ahora mismo ni compraría ni vendería oro. Me quedaría quietecito a ver si perfora por arriba o apoya abajo de nuevo.

El comienzo lo tenemos a ver lo que dura.

Paciencia chavales, que la gran muralla no se hizo en 2 días.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.

Edito:

Por cierto, me he fijado que hoy en el segundamano de mi zona, algunas empresas de compraventa de vehículos, han sacado a saco todo el stock de TDI Volkswagen, con algo de rebaja...¿raro verdad?

Tened mucho cuidado si pretendéis entrar en la empresa alemana, supongo que pondrán todo en regla de nuevo, pero han de pagar caro su osadía...cuando digo caro, me refiero al lotazo de demandas gubernamentales que les esperan, pues hasta les caerá la culpa del calentamiento global y que se derriten los polos, y se lo harán pagar.

Yo no me la jugaría, pero evidentemente es un caramelito si se le entra bien.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Sep 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Coincido bastante contigo respecto a Repsol y veremos qué hago en los próximos días. En teoría podría haber un pequeño rebote, al menos eso indican los CFDs que acabo de consultar y falta ver qué pasa durante la jornada asiática. En cualquier caso, en el Ibex-35 mejor esperar y que puede resultar penalizado el lunes... Volviendo a Repsol, paketazo, tengo entendido que quieren mantener el dividendo, aunque lo veo complicado si el Crudo se mantiene a bajos precios durante bastante tiempo, pero también se especula en que podría vender su participación en Gas Natural... En fin, me he estado mirando todos los ratios y el estado financiero de la empresa y es MUY INTERESANTE...

En relación a Volkswagen, NO me convence... Y eso que está fuertemente apoyada, porque hoy el Dax ha sufrido una fuerte caída y el ÚNICO valor que ha subido (poco, eso sí) ha sido Volkswagen. Sin embargo, esa empresa tiene que sufrir un fuerte castigo en sus ventas, aparte de las demandas de todo tipo que tendrá que afrontar... por tanto, dentro de un año habrá que comprobar cuál es la REALIDAD de esa compañía.

Ya he dicho muchas veces que yo soy o más bien era un "fundamentalista" y lo que he visto NO me gusta y descarto a Volkswagen. Eso SÍ, hay que destacar que la "putada" que le han hecho ha sido una "jugada premeditada", puesto que esto se sabía hace tiempo de "puertas adentro"... Tiene toda la "pinta" de un "ajuste de cuentas", ya no sé si contra la empresa o hacia Alemania o ambas a la vez...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- El crudo, lateral, claramente delimitado y sin visos de ruptura | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: A propósito de tu comentario de ayer...

- Putin anota otro â€œgolâ€ a Obama por Siria - Forbes MÃ©xico

Y dejo esto también relacionado con Alemania, aunque esto del Deutsche Bank está mucho más CLARO y ya que escribí sobre ello en el pasado...

- Â¿HAY INDICIOS DE UN INMINENTE DESASTRE FINANCIERO EN ALEMANIA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Sep 2015)

Señores, aunque sea un tanto "off-topic" necesito decirlo :o...

acabo de vender unas Enagás y Mapfre que tenía para largo plazo. Las pérdidas de la segunda se compensaban con las ganancias de la primera y aunque mi intención era mantenerlas para el larguísimo plazo y seguir cobrando dividendos... el percal que hay por todo el mundo no mola nada, pero nada de nada. Aún así algo, poca cosa, he sacado en dividendos.

Y es que hay demasiadas cosas que no pintan bien (todo lo que se comenta por aquí):
- la inestabilidad geopolítica mundial
- crisis de refugiados
- QE a tuttti..
- el caso VAG y lo que venga....
- China va de culo
- Brasil tb (exposición de nuestro sector financiero...MAP entre ellos)
- el petroleo por los suelos y con pinta de ir a peor.
- A ver el lunes que hace el Ibex dependiendo de las elecciones catalanas.
- rumores del DB
- elecciones en diciembre
- ...

En fin, seguro que ahora habrá un rebote del copón y se irán los índices a las nubes...o no, me da igual. Me quedo tranquilo y a esperar posibles futuras gangas en empresas solventes y con dividendo.

Gracias paketazo y fernando por vuestros análisis y opiniones, que tb son tenidos en cuenta.

Edito:
Y añado, que "curiosa" esta noticia despues del escandalo VAG

Mercedes reemplazarÃ¡ gradualmente sus motores diÃ©sel por hÃ­bridos enchufables

Se podría deducir que van a tumbar el mundo "diesel".....o no.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Sep 2015)

Gracias Fernando , Paketazo por las aportaciones respecto a SAN y REP

Estoy pensandomelo seriamente...sali de ambos antes de que se vinieran abajo, sacando un beneficio ridiculo pero sin palmar pasta. Sin embargo si que me están jodiendo en USA, asi que no se...Me lo pensare estos dias, pero los precios que manejan ahora respecto a los que yo entre, son ridículos y es dificil aguantar la tentación.

En cuanto a VW, dejo enlace de Guillermo Barba (raro que no lo haya puesto Fernando ya, ja,ja)

Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿QUÃ‰ HAY DETRÃS DE LA “MASACRE” A VOLKSWAGEN?

Lo que comentaba yo ayer...Nada es ya casualidad en este mundo.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Sep 2015)

Muy buenas a todos. El tema de volkswagen es para escribir una novela. Y es verdad que parece que todo quiere cambiar pero al final nada cambia como parece ocurrirá con Cataluña según parece por el enlace tan interesante que añado.

http://espiaenelcongreso.com/2015/09/24/gana-la-independencia-pero-id-a-dormir-solo-caera-rajoy/

Desde luego la partida (el mundo en general), está cada vez más interesante sino fuera por las consecuencias dañinas para la gente. Lo que veo es que estamos empezando a dar bandazos con el coche, bebidos como vamos (QE, ETC..), a toda velocidad, sin frenos y al final en una de estas nos salimos. Un saludo a todos como siempre y os leo todo lo que puedo. Y no habléis de bolsa que se me ponen los dientes largos y yo aún no quiero entrar, en parte por miedo. jajajaja.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# dalmore_12y: En fin, en las decisiones de "inversión/desinversión" NO suelo pronunciarme, pero no acabo de entender porqué la gente no sale de los valores cuando éstos están altos en relación al índice... Y eso se debió hacer por encima de los 11.000 puntos del Ibex-35 y recuerdo que en torno a los 11.300 os comenté que abría un ETF inverso... Lo hice para "entrenarme", ya que ando bastante tiempo fuera de las Bolsas y mi relación con ellas es muy "simbólica", ya que las utilizo en mis traspasos en los FI y PP que tengo.

En lo personal, dalmore_12y, soy muy pesimista para las Bolsas, pero pasada la actual corrección, allá por Noviembre el panorama invite a entrar con una visión de corto plazo, ya que el próximo año será bastante jodido o eso creo ahora mismo. Bueno, como no me cuesta nada -y creo que tampoco a paketazo- ya os iremos comentando nuestras "percepciones", que NO son "oráculos"...

Por cierto, me ha extrañado bastante el movimiento realizado por Repsol y es que la compañía debería haber acompañado la fuerte subida en el Ibex-35 y, por tanto, parece que se verán mejores precios, pero ni mucho menos bastante más bajos en el corto plazo.

# astur_burbuja: Gracias por el aporte y, la verdad, a todo no llego... Si supieras la información que me queda por leer y que no leeré. Demasiada faena y, además, estoy "enfocado" a un tipo de noticias muy concreto, ya que Volkswagen no es ninguna "casualidad" y tampoco esto, que para mí es muy relevante...

- Divine Intervention? House Speaker Boehner Resigns From Congress Amid "Conservative Coup" | Zero Hedge

Ya os decía que están pasando muchas cosas estos días...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Sep 2015)

Un añadido más jeje.

España estuvo a punto de hacer


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Sep 2015)

Fernando: tienes toda la razón en cuanto a lo de salirse antes...el caso es que, aunque miro a diario cotizaciones e indices, no tengo una gestión activa de la cartera. Tampoco soy un experto ni me dedico a esto. De hecho pensaba que tenía más pérdidas y al ver que sacaba de beneficio los dividendos los he dado por buenos, hacer caja y a olvidarse del tema una temporada. Tampoco era mucho lo que tenía...pero bueno, entre no perder y sacar algo y posiblemente perder..pues eso, que bueno es.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Sep 2015)

En fin, vaya "semanita" y ya veremos la próxima... Y seguimos con las "casualidades"...

- VW Scandal Bad News For Diesel | OilPrice.com

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (25 Sep 2015)

Y esto.....

Bolsas: El superfondo de JP Morgan decide salir de bolsa por la que está cayendo. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La Jornada: El virus japonés infecta la economía global

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2015)

Bucanero dijo:


> Un añadido más jeje.
> 
> España estuvo a punto de hacer



A veces todo es más fácil de lo que parece y otras, se complica cuando ya esta teóricamente hecho.

Si recurrimos a una "nueva peseta", Grecia recurrirá a un nuevo drakma, Francia a un nuevo franco... etc.

Me diréis ahora que a UK le ha ido bien con su libra distanciándose de la moneda única. Y es cierto. A veces pienso que no ha sido Alemania la que ha ganado más, si no UK, que ha pasado a formar parte de la eurozona con su ventaja de libre comercio/capitales/personas, y se ha permitido el lujo de hacer caso omiso al BCE en política monetaria. ¡coño!, o estáis o no, pero los matices los dejáis para hablar de Shakespeare.

Nunca entenderé como se le permitió entrar sin estar dentro, es como jugar con las cartas marcadas. Debería pagar arancel en todas sus exportaciones a la UE, y limitar la libre circulación de capitales, o al menos que estuvieran gravadas. 

Si España tuviera autonomía monetaria, es probable que se fuera mucho mejor, sobre todo a nivel exportaciones, además, salvaguardaría el sector primario y el industrial, desmantelados por las políticas europeas, y ya irrecuperable.

*dalmore_12y* ¿Quién sabe cuando es buen o mal momento en bolsa?, yo pienso que caerá, sin embargo leyendo los sentimientos de alcistas/bajistas, estos últimos "bajistas" están superando ampliamente a los sentimientos alcistas, y eso en el pasado es síntoma de que habrá subidas...así que ya no pongo la mano en el fuego desde hace muchos años.

Si sacaste algo, pues ya está a olvidarlo y sacar conclusiones. Generalmente la paciencia en valores con buenos fundamentales suele dar resultado, pero tampoco es garantía de nada.

*Fernando* respecto al artículo que compara la situación actual con el estancamiento japonés, me quedo con la parte dónde explica que inyectar liquidez con tipos de interés casi a 0, hace que los agentes económicos no inviertan en economía real, y ese dinero se emplee para pagar "retrasos" o deudas pasadas, no llegando el crédito a la economía real, por lo tanto se basa en economía "ficticia" o "inversión papel" (como comprar oro papel u oro físico).

Cuando me dedicaba al mundo de la bolsa, conocía personas que especulaban duramente para sacarse el sueldo, y ganaban pasta gansa, sin embargo ese dinero era pasta no productiva, pues comprar REP a 10 y venderlo a 15 no produce apenas nada positivo en la economía real...salvo que luego el beneficio se reinvierta de manera directa en ella...algo que casi nunca sucede.

Pues eso es lo que ha fomentado la política económica de los últimos años en medio mundo...inflar burbujas a base de mercados especulativos no productivos.

Hacemos un piso que se vende en plano por 10.000€, luego al iniciar la obra se revende en 15.000€, al estar a medio hacer ya se vende por 20.000€, al terminarse la inmobiliaria lo coloca a un agente por 30.000€, y finalmente el consumidor final lo adquiere para revender por 50.000€ y trata de encasquetarlo por 70.000€...una empresa de construcción productiva ha alimentado a un montón de personal improductivo.

No solucionaremos absolutamente nada mientras la mentalidad que poseemos, esté en chip especulación total, y ese chip, es complicado de dejar atrás, quizá si analizásemos los daños colaterales de lo que hacemos , y como repercuten en nosotros mismos a diario, sería posible que en vez de meter 100.000€ en un derivado, los tratásemos de invertir en un negocio local, aun a sabiendas que tardaríamos tiempo en lograr una rentabilidad, pero al menos palparíamos dónde hemos invertido, y lo entenderíamos.

Perdón por el tostón mañanero, pero he dormido a pierna suelta, y tengo las pilas cargadas.

Un saludo y buen sábado a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Bueno, bueno... con el tiempo no descartes NADA, incluso una vuelta a la ¿neo-peseta? Tal y como está estructurada la UE, NO tiene "futuro" o se ponen las "pilas" de una puta vez...

Hombre, suscribo totalmente tu comentario sobre el Reino Unido y me pregunto del porqué de ese "favoritismo" del que cuenta en la UE... Es algo totalmente INCOMPRENSIBLE y ese país tendría que estar fuera de la UE, con su propia moneda y sus especiales "particularidades"... Manda cojones cómo se ha realizado el proyecto del "espacio común" y que lo es en algunas cosas, pero en otras NO, sobre todo cuando toca la "pela"... Acaso es lógico que España tenga que ser el cuarto mayor contribuyente al rescate de Grecia y que estos HdP de la pérfida Albión no pongan ni un Euro... ¡A la MIERDA con ellos! Y a ver si se marchan de una puta vez de la UE... Desde luego, hay cosas que no son "incomprensibles", sino que van "más allá"...

Vamos a ver, paketazo, yo no veo nada mal invertir en empresas solventes, que sean necesarias en la Economia REAL y que logren financiación a través de un potente accionariado... Es más, eso lo hice en el pasado y me funcionó muy bien, hasta que la Economía "bursátil" cambió y los derivados fueron las "herramientas" que sustituyeron a las inversiones sosegadas y poco especulativas: creación de valor + dividendos... Eso lo veo cuando tocamos el tema de Repsol o ¿está compañía vale los alrededor de 10 Euros que marca su cotización? Un análisis de sus ratios dice que NO, por tanto "invertir" en esa compañía no tiene un componente "especulativo" hasta que alcance un equilibrio en su valor. Otra cosa, muy distinta y legítima, es que intentemos optimizar el precio de entrada y en ello estamos...

Mira, yo del tema inmobiliario paso y siempre he entendido que una vivienda es la mejor inversión cuando es para vivir. Eso SÍ, sabiendo entrar en el precio. A día de hoy, y con los "huevos pelados" de conocer los mercados, mi mejor inversión con diferencia ha sido la compra de mi vivienda y que, por muy bajo que esté el sector, ahora mismo podría vender con unas fortísimas plusvalías... 

Eso no quita para que en mi familia haya quien ve valor en el sector y se haya posicionado en el mismo, pero asumiendo un cierto grado de deuda y que es algo que NO me gusta, aunque en estos momentos es "soportable"... y esperemos que siga así un tiempo, aunque el Sistema tampoco tiene muchas "opciones". Las subidas de tipo tendrán que ser mínimas y espaciadas en el tiempo o el mismo Sistema acabará "suicidándose"...

Respecto a las Bolsas, creo que puede seguir la tendencia bajista, pero NO espero ningún Crack y eso ya veremos si se produce el próximo año. Yo, en cualquier caso, sigo moviendo mis FI y PP, ya que el rebote de ayer NO me parece muy creíble, más viendo lo que sucedió durante la jornada en Wall Street y donde las oscilaciones intradía en el DJ son demasiado fuertes. Supongo que en un momento dado se acabará la corrección y las Bolsas volverán a subir, aunque los máximos alcanzados es probable que se queden "ahí"... Mientras, iremos siguiendo la evolución de Repsol...

Y dejo lo que me ha parecido un inteligente artículo...

- Vozpópuli - Menticidio

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2015)

- Fear is back! Gold glitters as stocks tank - Sep. 24, 2015

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 16:28 ----------

Un artículo que, de alguna manera, apoya algunas de las "reflexiones" que hemos vertido paketazo y yo al respecto...

- Are The Strongest SP Sectors Favoring The Bulls? | Silver Phoenix

En definitiva, sin "definir" todavía...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2015)

Continúan las "casualidades"... Lo dicho, vaya "semanita" y ya veremos la próxima...

- Â¿NOTICIA BOMBA? UN PORTAAVIONES CHINO LLEGA A SIRIA PARA APOYAR A RUSIA E IRÃN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Sep 2015)

*Fernando* interesantes aportes. El del menticidio y la desprogramación, dice cosas bastante coherentes.

Por cierto, cuando hablo de Repsol, lo podía hacer de BP, o de Statoil... o de muchas otras. No quiero que ni por un segundo nadie que lea mis aportes, piense que estoy recomendando a nadie a comprar ninguna acción. Como dije en su día, los índices están muy arriba en USA, y cualquier cosa podría tirarlos bruscamente. Si eso sucediera, hay acciones, como considero REP ahora mismo, que a pesar de tener unos ratios impresionantes, y un dividendo de ensueño, podrían irse más abajo.

Os dejé una zona de suelo en la gráfica del otro día. Pocas veces se ve un suelo tan claro en un valor a largo plazo, así que quiero que entendáis que los suelos, son puntos de compra para los que están fuera del valor, pero también se pueden convertir en punto de stop de perdidas y salidas de fondos, con lo que se puede arrastrar el valor a la baja y perforar ese soporte de largo plazo.

¿buenos precios en REP?, pues ahora mismo lo parecen, tanto técnicamente como por fundamentales. Pero no quita que pueda irse más abajo. Esto no es una ciencia exacta, y la psicología humana juega muy fuerte en temas bursátiles.

Lo que si es claro, es que cuando un valor cae a cuchillo solemos cortarnos si lo intentamos agarrar. También es cierto que hay que comprar cuando el pánico se apodera de los que venden...¿hay pánico en REP ahora mismo?...no lo parece, o al menos no se hace demasiado eco al respecto en la prensa económica, algo que llama la atención, pues está en mínimos de mucho tiempo.

¿qué haría yo? ... evidentemente si me tuviera que jugar algo sería poco, por ejemplo un 15% de mi capital inversor en bolsa.

Más pronto o más tarde el IBEX perderá los 7000, eso seguro, la duda es que puede que no sea este año, y que a partir de ahora empiece un rebote. 

Recordad lo que dijo *Fernando* de lo que sucede en año de elecciones en USA con las bolsas...y suele repetirse bastante, así que la incertidumbre, es como una neblina en los ojos del inversor. Si nos tenemos que equivocar, pues que sea poco a poco, y si acertamos, pues no nos haremos ricos, pero al menos rascaremos algo.

Un saludo, e iremos viendo . Buena noche de sábado sabadete...


----------



## plastic_age (26 Sep 2015)

Fernando, el enlace que has puesto al portaaviones chino que llega a Siria puede ser propaganda del servicio secreto israelí, Mossad, lo dice en el interior del artículo:
_La noticia procede de la web israelí Debkafile, que parece estar íntimamente relacionada con el Mossad como órgano de propaganda._
¿Crees que aún así es de confianza?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: ¿Prefieres una fuente árabe? Pues, te dejo una del pasado día 23/09...

- Chinese Military Personnel Expected to Arrive in Syria

Por cierto, en medios extranjeros se están haciendo eco de esta noticia y que, desde luego, no hay que dar por válida hasta que se confirme, pero te diré que en los medios geopolíticos que suelo consultar ya se comentaba que China podría apoyar a Rusia en el tema de Siria. Quizás, otro día ya hablaré a este respecto... pero parece que "algo" se está moviendo en torno a Siria.

# paketazo: Aclarar que en el Ciclo de los Presidentes el año más "bueno" es el 3º, justo el actual 2015. Y como me considero un "entendido" en "pautas", te añadiré que eso se ha cumplido SIEMPRE en los últimos 86 años, con la única excepción del año 1931 y que sería el "preludio" al peor año de la Crisis del 29 y que fue el año 1932...

Añadiré a esto que los años acabados en 5 suelen ser los más alcistas y notablemente si los comparamos con otras terminaciones.

El 4º año del Ciclo de los Presidentes también suele ser alcista, pero que quede claro que me estoy refiriendo a Wall Street, por tanto a la Bolsa americana. En cualquier caso, sigo pensando que el próximo año será muy complicado...

Respecto a Repsol, pues se encuentra como la mayor parte de las petroleras con "fundamentales"... ¿Motivos? La "irracionalidad" propia de los mercados y es que cuando el Crudo cayó a los recientes mínimos, Repsol estaba bastante más arriba que ahora... ¿Entonces? Quizás, se están "descontando" precios más bajos en el Crudo...

Evidentemente, los 10 Euros de Repsol suponen un "teórico" suelo, pero la "sensación" que me dejo el viernes no fue buena, así que me esperaré un poco, porque el lunes el Ibex-35 puede tener un mal día y Repsol podría notarlo. Creo que la perforación clara de los 10 Euros lo llevaría a los entornos que comenté en su momento, pero en fin es una compra que tengo en mente desde hace meses... ¿recuerdas? Así, que NO creo que me demore mucho, aunque -insisto- vamos a ver qué hace el Ibex-35 la próxima semana y también las Bolsas mundiales. Yo aún NO lo veo claro...

Saludos.

Por cierto, "reflexionando", si en el 2015 no se cumpliera el Ciclo de los Presidentes y volviera a suceder lo mismo que en 1931... ¿En 2016 pasaría algo semejante al 1932? Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## frisch (26 Sep 2015)

Bueno, como hay tanta confusión y agitación en cuanto a qué es lo que pasará o no pasará, me parece interesante leer y reflexionar sobre este texto del Eclesiastés.


_Y he visto que la sabiduría sobrepasa a la necedad, como la luz a las tinieblas. El sabio tiene sus ojos en su cabeza, mas el necio anda en tinieblas; pero también entendí que un mismo suceso acontecerá al uno como al otro. Entonces dije yo en mi corazón: Como sucederá al necio, me sucederá también a mí. ¿Para qué, pues, he trabajado hasta ahora por hacerme más sabio? Y dije en mi corazón, que también esto era vanidad. Porque ni del sabio ni del necio habrá memoria para siempre; pues en los días venideros ya todo será olvidado, y también morirá el sabio como el necio. Aborrecí, por tanto, la vida, porque la obra que se hace debajo del sol me era fastidiosa; por cuanto todo es vanidad y aflicción de espíritu._


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

Hola, frisch: Yo soy más "rústico"... y todos sabemos que cuando nacemos vamos a morir. Afortunadamente, para mí, hace tiempo que en temas del "espíritu" ya tengo suficiente con leer el "Tao Te King"... Tampoco tengo más tiempo para dedicar a este tema. Total, moriremos igualmente...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 00:41 ----------

Vaya, vaya... ¿Qué "problemas" hay con el Oro de España?

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...ro-del-banco-de-espana-al-bunker-de-torrejon/

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Sep 2015)

Hay algo que no entiendo en toda esta historia de las reservas de oro que tienen los países.

¿Por qué las guardan en otro país?


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

"Oficialmente" para extremar las "medidas de seguridad" ante eventos de carácter socio-políticos o/y geopolíticos. Por ejemplo, en el Oro de Alemania la "razón" aducida fue que la Unión Soviética podía hacerse militarmente con el país germano y esa era la mejor forma de "salvaguardar" el Oro.

Me imagino que las auténticas "razones" deben ser otras y más relacionadas con el chantaje/extorsión... La noticia enlazada sobre el Oro de España "huele" bastante MAL... Vamos, que NO existe una "justificación" adecuada.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Sep 2015)

Amplia, por favor, lo de chantaje/extorsión,


----------



## timi (27 Sep 2015)

buenos días ,,, yo diría que la economía actual se mantiene gracias al chantaje/extorsión :vomito: , mas que a la confianza ,,, el ejemplo de vw es de rabiosa actualidad , todos sabían lo que pasaba ,que haya salido ahora por algún motivo será , y que seguro que sabremos en breve,,,intuyo ,


y dejo esto

The Telegraph asegura que estamos a un minuto del “apocalipsis económico mundial” | mil21


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Puedes verlo como una "suposición" por mi parte y, desde luego, no "generalizada", pero evidentemente a poco que se "escarba", en muchas ocasiones, se llega al "chantaje/extorsión"...

Mira, en la Antigüedad, como garantía del cumplimiento de determinadas "partidas", como eran el pago de reparaciones de guerra, tributos, etc., etc. se solían tomar rehenes de familias relevantes... Bien, los tiempos han "cambiado" y tampoco "tanto", ya que hoy en día la mayoría de los Estados "tributan" en distintos "formatos", por ejemplo para pagar la monstruosa deuda adquirida... y que mejor forma que obtener una "garantía" que a través de la custodia del Oro de esos países.

Pienso que en esto, aparte de conocimientos, hay que tener una cierta "abstracción" para situarse en el "tiempo". La "moda" de repatriar el Oro de los países se adquiere a partir de la II WW y sabemos qué países estuvieron detrás de ella y también quienes manejaban los "hilos" de éstos, es decir la Banca Sionista, por tanto todo "cuadra" si estudiamos el antes y después de la II WW...

Hubo notables excepciones, casi siempre producto de conflictos bélicos, por ejemplo nuestra propia Guerra Civil y os dejo un enlace resumido de un libro que trata este tema...

- EL ORO DE MOSCÚ Y EL ORO DE BERLÍN

También sobre el Oro alemán, fijaros en la segunda parte del artículo que os enlazo...

- Frenesí en el mercado del oro. La repatriación de las reservas de oro alemanas posteriores a la Segunda Guerra Mundial | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Ya te digo, frisch, que a poco que investigamos nos encontramos con un "patrón" bastante parejo y que se asemeja al empleado desde los albores de las primeras civilizaciones...

Por cierto, ¿repatriaron los ingleses su Oro ante la amenaza de invasión por parte de la Alemania nazi? Ja,ja,ja... Me temo que NO...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Sep 2015)

Muchas gracias Fernando. Muy interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

Hola, timi: NO, no creo que conozcamos en "breve" lo que hay detrás del porqué se ha sacado ahora esto de Volkswagen, pero empiezo a "vislumbrar" que el objetivo REAL es Alemania. Mira, a determinados "niveles", se sabe que éste país está intentando sustraerse a la influencia americana y, sobre todo, en el área geopolítica. Es más, hay indudables "acercamientos" hacia la Rusia de Putin y un cambio de "orientación" hacia su política en Oriente Medio.

Quizás, en otro momento, y con más y mejores datos en la mano, os comente algo al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

Como se nota que muchos se pasan por aquí para enlazar luego en otros hilos lo que colocamos por aquí... El "horario" les delata. Que poca "originalidad"...

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 15:24 ----------

Y Francia bombardeando posiciones del EI en Siria...


----------



## Pedernal (27 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que la situación actual consiste en que desde siempreUK, entro en la UE para evitar que funcionara demasiado bien, con un pie dentro y otro fuera...
Me imagino que el escándalo de la VW le vendrá bien a la industria automovilística de los EEUU. Además desarrollar el fracking en Europa a los EEUU también les viene bien porque en cinco o diez años todos los acuíferos estarán contaminados y se quedarán también con la industria alimentaria. Ósea aceite de oliva de Jaén sabor arbequina mezclado con gas natural. Nadie lo compraría...
En general a los bancos anglosajones no les biene bien una Europa unida sin conflictos con Rusia donde se pueda desarrollar una vida apacible. 
Vamos, lo de siempre desde que el mundo es mundo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

MUY, pero que MUY RELEVANTE...

- A Comex Bank Run For Scotia Mocatta

¿Hasta cuándo podrán aguantar esta FARSA?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

Por si quedaban "dudas" de adónde nos dirigimos...

- In biggest layoff in China, coal company axes 100,000 workers - The Times of India

- Oil Risk Blows Up Inflation Goal as Norway Targets Krone - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## amador (27 Sep 2015)

Os dejo este enlace un poco off-topic sobre el programa que los de economía directa dedican al escándalo de Volkswagen.

Volkswagen: das skandal - Economía Directa 26-9-2015 en mp3 (26/09 a las 09:15:39) 01:40:01 8621882 - iVoox

Me ha sorprendido la calidad del análisis, no sólo económico sino técnico. Yo soy del gremio "técnico" y la verdad que aprecio cuando los tertulianos hablan con propiedad en estos aspectos. Es tan difícil oír un buen análisis técnico en los mass media, que cuando lo oyes en otro sitio hasta te resulta sorprendente.

En concreto, son todos los detalles sobre el CO2, NOX, limitaciones del diesel, el tradoff entre eficiencia y ecología, etc, etc. Muy buenos.

Bravo por este programa !

Amador





que emite para una minoría


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Sep 2015)

Hola, amador: Gracias por el aporte y mañana, con más tiempo, le dedicaré algo de tiempo... Tiene buena "pinta".

Por cierto, os dejo esto y que también os gustará...

- Astillas de realidad: WOLKSWAGEN, UNA MARCA MALDITA

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Sep 2015)

Una corta reflexión sobre el resultado de las elecciones en Cataluña.

Ha ganado la opción "que os den tila y os vaya bonito a los de Madrit (se entiende el contubernio ése que montaron, la mal llamada Transición - qué denominación más cutre y falsa - Democrática los ex-secretarios de la Falange con la ayuda de los socialistOs del Congreso de Suresnes y Carrillo, el de la peluca).

Desafortunadamente, no ocurrirá nada relevante.

¡Qué pena de país!

Sin embargo, un brindis por el pueblo catalán que ha votado por un cambio.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Sep 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Una corta reflexión sobre el resultado de las elecciones en Cataluña.
> 
> Ha ganado la opción "que os den tila y os vaya bonito a los de Madrit (se entiende el contubernio ése que montaron, la mal llamada Transición - qué denominación más cutre y falsa - Democrática los ex-secretarios de la Falange con la ayuda de los socialistOs del Congreso de Suresnes y Carrillo, el de la peluca).
> 
> ...




Y ese cambio cual es? Empezar a pagar sus propias deudas y no financiarlas con el dinero de las demás regiones?

Efectivamente es una pena que no vaya a pasar nada, a muchos nos gustaría que Cataluña consiguiera la independencia para por fin , poder ver un telediario en España después de 40 años, sin oir hablar de ese tema, y si de otros que nos importan de verdad.

Tambien sería muy interesante ver de que iba a vivir Cataluña sin poder venderle a Aragón o a Cantabria, sin tener que pasar por la caja de los aranceles aduaneros.

Lo dicho, una pena que no les dejen darse la ostia, y tengamos que seguir sufragando por 4 años más con nuestros impuestos a una zona privilegiada a base de leyes discriminatorias.

PD: Decir que el pueblo catalán ha votado por un cambio, cuando ha votado lo mismo que los últimos 40 años, y que se basa en amenazar con largarse para seguir cobrando, se podría tildar como mínimo de "atrevido", hay que tener mucha cara para decirlo.


----------



## frisch (28 Sep 2015)

El cambio consiste en decir(os) a los de la falsa transición que nos hemos dado, por fin, cuenta.

Edito

En cuanto a las leyes discriminatorias llamar, por favor, al 112 y preguntar por Adolfo Suárez y Felipe González. En caso de no obtener respuesta llamar al mismo número y preguntar insistentemente por Botín y los del IBEX 35.

¡Buena suerte!


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Sep 2015)

frisch dijo:


> El cambio consiste en decir(os) a los de la falsa transición que nos hemos dado, por fin, cuenta.
> 
> Edito
> 
> ...



No se han dado cuenta de nada. Igual que los que hicieron la Transición se tragaron el bipartidismo, y no hubo revoluciones, ni nada parecido, ahora los españolitos se están tragando la versión 2.0. 

Para los no nacionalistas Podemos-Ciudadanos (eso dando por hecho que los otros dos partidos se mueran, que es ya suponer mucho), y para los nacionalistas aún peor...Sin haber conseguido la Independencia de España, ya han apostado por unos tipos que "presuntamente" han echado mano a la caja y mucho. Además de tener un gobierno local en quiebra técnica. Maravillosos antecedentes para gestionar un pais independiente. Enhorabuena.

Entiendo perfectamente que Rajoy o Sanchez dan mucha pena y es muy triste tener que votarlos (de hecho nunca los votaria) pero que pongan como cambio u opción a Artur Mas o la CUP dice mucho del nivel paupérrimo que tenemos en España, tanto a nivel politico como de sociedad (ya que nunca se puede olvidar que los políticos son reflejo de la sociedad. Si el 90% de los politicos son mediocres y corruptos es porque el 90% de la sociedad lo es o lo tolera.)

Y ya que le veo muy feliz por el resultado, enhorabuena por el mismo de nuevo. Como dije en mi primer post al respecto, ojala consigan la Independencia y la paguen, por supuesto, con sus impuestos no con los de los demás. Yo también queria ser independiente de chaval, pero con el dinero de mi padre. Pero eso no es independencia, es otra cosa.

Ya hace años que no tengo ninguna esperanza por España y por los españoles, y cuanto peor vaya todo mucho mejor. (en España incluyo a catalanes y vascos, después de muchos años viajando por el mundo he descubierto en sus comportamientos, actitudes frente a los extranjeros, etc etc etc...que son mas españoles que la tortilla de patata...De hecho ya sabe usted que hablar mal de España es algo muy español).

Buenas noches a usted tambien.


----------



## paketazo (28 Sep 2015)

Como siempre que hay elecciones locales/provinciales/autonómicas/nacionales/europeas... habrá tantas opiniones como colores.

El otro día cuando me refería a sectores improductivos de la economía, entre otros entenderéis a cual de ellos me refería. Por cierto, en mi Suiza natal, la mayoría de políticos tienen su trabajo, y en horario externo se dedican a aportar su tiempo y ganas a mejorar el país sin lucrarse por ello (que pienso está mejor que el nuestro en muchos aspectos), o sea, que no viven de la política de manera directa.

En el país de los huevos con chorizo, los políticos son estrellas de Hollywood...¡por que ellos lo valen!...al igual que los futbolistas mejor pagados, ya que el show de masas como son el fútbol y la política en España han de ser remunerados en la proporción que entretienen a la gente (podemos incluir algunos programas vespertinos de Tele5 en este lote) 

Mientras el ciudadano de a pie, que es quién levanta cada día el país, discuta por defender a uno u otro político que vivirá fagocitando parte del trabajo de los españoles por llevar al país a la ruina, estaremos logrando justo el objetivo que ellos buscan...distraer la atención.

Ya lo dije un día, y me repito, mi sangre la puedo donar a un catalán, a un argentino, o a un nigeriano...a un ingeniero, a un astronauta, a un carretillero, o a una ama de casa...a un niño, a un adulto o a un anciano...y dónde pongo sangre puedo poner ideas, trabajo, tiempo...

ahora bien, que un país discuta o se haga "sangre" por culpa de unos cuantos que pretenden vivir del cuento, es cuando menos triste.

Por lo que habría que votar es por que cada político lo fuera por vocación, como puede ser un presidente de una federación (exceptuando algunas que todos sabemos), de una comunidad de vecinos, de una peña, de una cofradía, un delegado universitario, un equipo gestor de una asociación sin animo de lucro... ¡joder! que hay gente que va cada día a trabajar gratis a comedores sociales, médicos y enfermeros que entregan su tiempo en países dónde no hay medios ni recibirán un mísero euro por su labor, amas de casa que crían a media docena de hijos...y luego que vengan estos "salvamundos" a decir que la política profesional es una necesidad en este país para que las cosas se hagan de manera correcta...

No discutáis por ellos, hacedlo por vosotros/nosotros.

Un saludo, y espero que algún día gane la coherencia y no el capital...que nos guste o no es el trasfondo de toda votación democrática por desgracia.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, os agradeceré que dejéis este tema y NO creo que este hilo sea el lugar adecuado para debatirlo y tenéis otros en el foro.

Por cierto, no es ningún secreto que soy CATALÁN, y a mucha honra, pero también siempre me he considerado ESPAÑOL, aunque lo más relevante es que soy CIUDADANO del MUNDO... por tanto, pienso que en el tema de Cataluña/España se trata más bien de encontrar "soluciones" o "puentes" para el entendimiento y huir de los "enfrentamientos" que han provocado los políticos de aquí y de allá...

# frisch: Muy cierto tu comentario sobre la Transición y sobre lo que hemos debatido en el pasado. Algún día, quizás y sólo quizás, se sepa lo que hubo "detrás" de esa PANTOMINA...

Para finalizar, que cada cual piense lo que quiera al respecto (un esfuerzo vano...), pero respetar el hilo y la "orientación" que yo le tengo dada.

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## sakeo (28 Sep 2015)

A mi no preocupa lo de Cataluña, no quedará en nada. 
Pero lo que me deja profundamente, es qué es lo que pasa con el oro de España. 
¿ A salido del banco de España? 
¿ Está en la base militar de torrejón camino a otro lugar? 
Esto sí tiene que ver con el hilo. 
Y en los massmierd... No dicen nada.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Tenemos un rebote decente, evidentemente ya tocaba, pero no hay que tirar campanas al vuelo. Seguimos dentro de la cuña bajista hasta romper 1230$/1240$.



Lo primero agradecerte los análisis que nos cedes, para los que no tenemos ni la más remota idea de este campo nos sirven de mucho.

Ahora mismo está bajando, y al menos para mi, buenas noticias, aún no han salido las del 2016 y quiero darme un caprichito para estas Navidades 

Hoy he estado leyendo un artículo cuyo final me ha llamado la atención:
*Así que el 15 de agosto de 1971, el presidente Richard Nixon puso fin a la convertibilidad del dólar en oro, de forma unilateral. Los acuerdos de Bretton Woods eran, de facto, papel mojado y el consenso internacional alcanzado en 1944 saltaba por los aires. Sin embargo, las instituciones que alumbraron –FMI y BM- seguirían funcionando hasta nuestros días.*

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/09/origen-sistema-monetario-internacional-bretton-woods-base-oro/

¿Qué sentido tiene mantener unas instituciones si el origen que dio lugar a las mismas desapareció? Pues como no sea el politiqueo, favores y dietas, ninguno.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Sep 2015)

Yo no sabría que veracidad darle a la noticia del traslado del oro español a la base de Torrejon... Algo así no creo que se pueda hacer sin que se hable y haga más ruido a nivel político. La venta de oro por Zapatero fue muy comentada. No digo que no se pueda hacer, pero creo que saldría hasta en el telediario... Sería casi una traición al país sacar el oro de esas bodegas del Banco de España para guardarlo cerquita del aeropuerto donde pueden aterrizar los aviones de carga más grandes del mundo. 
Yo creo que le doy un 20% de veracidad hasta la espera de nuevas noticias que no salgan de un blog personal.
Un saludo a todos, un hilo muy tranquilo donde se puede hablar sin descalificaciones personales, enhorabuena.


----------



## frisch (28 Sep 2015)

Es curioso. He vuelto al blog de Eladio Fernández y ha quitado la foto en la que se veían un montón de palets con lingotes de oro. Ayer, sobre las 9 de la noche la foto esa estaba, se lo enseñé a un amigo mío camionero y me comentó que era imposible cargar todo ese oro en 10 furgones.

En fin...

Creo que una de las estrategias en todo este berenjenal de Internet y, si no estrategia, sí resultado, es la confusión cada vez más creciente en cuanto a saber qué es cierto, qué no es y qué a medias.

No lo digo en especial por el autor del blog porque sencillamente, no le conozco.


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Sep 2015)

Parece que le estan sacudiendo a la plata -2,8% y al oro -1,13


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, no suelo creerme todo lo que publica "eladio" en su blog, pero me consta de que es un tío realmente bien informado, ya que en muchas ocasiones ha comentado informaciones que NO están al alcance de la mayoría y que son conocidas en un "círculo" más bien restringido. Que luego él lo "aderece" con opiniones personales o ideológicas esa ya es otra cuestión...

Bien, cualquiera que haya sido militar o trabaje en determinados niveles de la Seguridad pública o privada, sabe que el operativo mostrado en las fotos NO se corresponde a cómo debiera haberse efectuado realmente. Empezando porque ni son los vehículos y "personal" idóneos y sobre todo porque se hubiera hecho de NOCHE... Y lo dejo aquí y esta noche ya volveremos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, continúa corriendo la "sangre" en los mercados y, afortunadamente, nada que ver con el tema "patrio"... Bien, en los mercados europeos parece que los "motivos" de hoy se han centrado en Glencore y Volkswagen... Y las Materias Primas cayendo fuertemente, incluidos los MPs, aunque en lo que respecta al Oro ya no hay quien lo entienda...

Por cierto, para aquellos que siguen la NOK, mucho ¡ojo! porque tiene "pinta" de poder irse a los 10... Presenta una fuerte debilidad y una previsible caída en el Crudo le afectaría con casi toda seguridad.

También prestad atención a Glencore...

- Glencore Implodes: Stock Plunges Most Ever, CDS Blow Out To Record Up On Equity Wipeout Fears | Zero Hedge

¡Ah! y recordar a algunos que Fort Knox es una importante base militar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2015)

Parece que a Putin se le ha acabado la "paciencia"... Ya comentamos en este hilo que el aumento de la presencia militar rusa en Siria era el adelanto de que "algo" se iba a producir...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...hino-con-mil-fusileros-llegan-tambien-a-siria

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Sep 2015)

Bueno señoras y señores, ya tenemos una clara tendencia bajista en el S&P, la media de 50 ha perforado a la baja a la de 200, y ambas ya en pendiente negativa.

La última vez que se vio algo similar fue en julio del 2011, por decir una cifra los 1800 puntos del S&P podrían dar algo de respiro, pero no apostaría ni un céntimo por ello.

$SPX - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com

¡joder! y perdón por el taco, pero es que viendo la pendiente que esto se trae, espero y deseo, que no suceda ya lo que todos esperan...en el fondo el exceso de liquidez bancaria...que no en circulación, podría frenar la sangría en breve, a falta de alternativas mejores para invertir y seguir sacando huevos de oro de la gallina llamada bolsa hiperalcista.

Los metales que no os metan miedo (metales preciosos entiéndase), siempre hacen lo mismo cuando hay una bajada brusca en los índices, pero estos recuperan rápido si los índices siguen a la baja. Así que es solo pánico en el mercado de metal papel, y no en el mercado físico.

para entendernos, si yo tengo 10 onzas de oro físico, estoy muy tranquilo, y no las vendo...o nadie me las vende a mi. Si en cambio, tengo un futuro en oro por el mismo valor, y veo una sangría o peligro de insolvencia en los mercados, me apresuro a vender, ya que físicamente poseo un apunte contable que podría desaparecer, y no oro físico...por eso se dan esas bajadas tan controvertidas en los inicios de grandes bajadas en índices...*siempre es por culpa del metal papel, y nunca por el movimiento de metal físico*

por lo demás, guión siguiendo las pautas plausible que se comentaros por aquí...si eso, estaros atentos al €/$, pues no creo que tarden mucho en atacarlo para bajarlo, pues lleva unos días clavado en una zona "muerta"

Los que pretendáis comprar metal, creo que podría interesar en oro ver la zona de 1110$ OZ, no sé si le dará tiempo, pero podría darse.

En cuanto al oro español...JA JA JA JA...ni está ni se le espera, como el de media Europa...al menos los asiáticos tienen algo más de cordura a la hora de saber lo que tiene y lo que no tiene valor en el tiempo.

Un saludo y muy buena semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Sep 2015)

Más "madera"...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-28/d...-markets-asset-managers-bemoan-loss-saudi-bid

# paketazo: En fin, seguimos dentro de la "dinámica" prevista para estas fechas y sigo manteniendo que estamos inmersos en una corrección y que no creo que acabe en Crack... Vamos a ver, en otros tiempos qué no hubiera pasado con lo de Volkswagen (y ahora Audi...) y Glencore... Hay que reconocer que, a pesar de las caídas, lo tienen bien controlado y te puedo asegurar que por el lado corto de la Renta Fija NO se nota la debacle bursátil, más bien al contrario...

Pienso que puede quedar margen de caída, pero también es factible que en un momento dado haya un fuerte rebote... Yo, de momento, sigo con mi trasvase de FI y PP, de forma lenta, pero continuada...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Sep 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> para entendernos, si yo tengo 10 onzas de oro físico, estoy muy tranquilo, y no las vendo...o nadie me las vende a mi. Si en cambio, tengo un futuro en oro por el mismo valor, y veo una sangría o peligro de insolvencia en los mercados, me apresuro a vender, ya que físicamente poseo un apunte contable que podría desaparecer, y no oro físico...por eso se dan esas bajadas tan controvertidas en los inicios de grandes bajadas en índices...*siempre es por culpa del metal papel, y nunca por el movimiento de metal físico*



Seguro que se me escapan muchas variables, pero siempre he pensado que tanto las repentinas subidas como bajadas vienen provocadas por el “metal papel” inversores que ante un incremento fijado en sus objetivos, lanzan al mercado sus “certificados”y la oferta y demanda hacen que suba o baje. No se me pasa por la cabeza que las subidas o bajadas vengan de fuertes ordenes de compra de metal físico, ni aunque éstas se hagan directamente a Cecas. Aparte está, como has apuntado, la entrada del pánico.

Lo que ya no me cuadra es que el “papel” marque los tiempos para el físico, si el papel sube, el físico sigue su camino, si el “papel” baja, el físico bajará hasta el coste de producción + margen (esto es lo que llevo años intentando averiguar y creo más posible dar con la fórmula de la Coca Cola)

Y si eso no me cuadra, ya el hecho de que se pueda estar negociando sin un respaldo físico, está fuera de toda racionalidad. El día que un importante porcentaje decidan canjear papel por metal, algunos se van a llevar las manos a la cabeza y otros van a salir echando humo.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Pienso que puede quedar margen de caída, pero también es factible que en un momento dado haya un fuerte rebote... Yo, de momento, sigo con mi trasvase de FI y PP, de forma lenta, pero continuada...



En el caso de un futuro inmediato del rebote del oro, pensáis que éste puede contagiar a la plata?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Si algo caracteriza a este hilo es que intentamos presentar la REALIDAD o cuanto menos cuestionar o poner en duda aquellos datos oficiales que entran en contradicción con lo que se "palpa" en el ambiente, por ejemplo cuando llevan años diciendo que estamos en plena "recuperación económica", pero yo salgo a la calle cada día y NO, no la veo por ningún lado y, en todo caso, se ha aminorado la debacle mediante la "creación" de empleos de "supervivencia"... Ayer, por ejemplo, me dí una vuelta por distintas grandes superficies y la dinámica era la misma: ofertando precios de distintos productos de "primeras marcas" con descuentos medios que iban entre el 
25% y el 33%. Es decir, que hay stocks a los que hay que dar salida por algo tan simple como que no hay demanda... sino de qué.

Respecto a tu pregunta, de alguna manera la he respondido en "tu" hilo de la Plata, pero ya que estamos por aquí, te diré que la Plata suele "amplificar" los movimientos del Oro, pero ahora mismo si éste subiera tampoco tendría porqué "arrastrar" a la Plata, pero la lógica dice que debería seguir un movimiento más o menos parejo.
Ilustremos un poco:

- Caída mensual actual: 0,42% Oro vs 0,21% Plata.
- Caída a 1 año: 4,81% Oro vs 6,84% Plata.
- Caída a 3 años: 36,37% Oro vs 57,78% Plata.

En fin, pasando a la actualidad, vistas las fuertes caídas acontecidas en los mercados asiáticos, parece que el ROJO va a ser el color dominante en los mercados, al menos en sus inicios...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Volkswagen o la gran estafa del capitalismo

Saludos.


----------



## el_andorrano (29 Sep 2015)

*Manipulacion oro*

Suiza investiga a 7 bancos por presunta manipulación del precio de oro


----------



## racional (29 Sep 2015)

el_andorrano dijo:


> Suiza investiga a 7 bancos por presunta manipulación del precio de oro



Mucho me temo que los que investigan saben perfectamente todo lo que pasa y hacen la vista gorda, parece que no interesa a nadie destapar el escándalo. Esto va para largo, creo que la encrucijada del oro tardara 10 o 20 años en solucionarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2015)

Ayer lo leí en los medios extranjeros e iba enlazarlo, pero me dije para qué... No es la primera ni la última vez que sucede esto y TODO sigue igual. Si llega el caso, con pagar la sanción todo "solucionado", de momento... mientras dure la PANTOMINA del Comex y que está claro que a NADIE parece interesar "tumbar"...

Ahora bien, entre ahora y 10 años hay un "mundo" por en medio y ya no digo en 20 años... Para entonces ya veremos dónde estamos muchos de nosotros y, sobre todo, qué mundo existirá...

Y dejo esto... que es más RELEVANTE de lo que parece a simple vista.

- India recorta en medio punto el precio del dinero, la mayor bajada en 4 años Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Sep 2015)

En 20 años mi mundo será de color malva entre las malvas.
No me interesa ese plazo.


----------



## iDom (29 Sep 2015)

Buenos días compañeros, en relación a la noticia del oro que cargaron en los camiones escuche a un contertulio de economía directa que eran papelitos dirigiéndose a Barcelona en caso de una posible fuga de capitales poder tener mayor liquidez los bancos, no se si será cierto. ienso:

Un saludo,


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2015)

Hola, iDom: Bueno, yo creo que las fotos que se ven forman parte del "Folklore" que había que dar al "contexto"... Eso no es relevante, porque no hay que ser muy inteligente para ver qué hay detrás de todo ello.

A mí, realmente, lo que me interesó es el "rumor" respecto al Oro de España... Entiendo que "algo" hay, pero claro no tenemos noticias al respecto para poder contrastar y tampoco las espero, pero -insisto- en que "eladio" es un tío bien informado, así que le concedo a este "rumor" el beneficio de la duda...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 14:20 ----------

Cuanta FÉ... ¡Manda Cojones! Lo que digo SIEMPRE en este hilo: intentad en la medida de lo posible que cada individuo sea su PROPIO "Banco Central" y con los activos de mayor solvencia posible y aquí dejo a cada cual la elección de los mismos...

- ¿Qué bancos centrales tienen su oro en el Banco de Inglaterra?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Os enlazo un artículo que SÍ que me ha interesado, entre otras cosas porque soy bastante aficionados a estudiar "pautas", estadísticas, etc.

- Not Enough Gold To Pay All Holders Of Gold Obligations

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (29 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Os enlazo un artículo que SÍ que me ha interesado, entre otras cosas porque soy bastante aficionados a estudiar "pautas", estadísticas, etc.
> 
> ...



Entiendo entonces que para aquellas entidades q disponen de sus propias bodegas (con barras de lingotes de 438,9 onzas reales, contabilizadas y registradas), y q se ofrecen a sus clientes en forma de ETF's... la noticia no tendría pq preocuparles, ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Sep 2015)

Hola, nekcab: NO, necesariamente... ¿Sabes? Soy un hombre de poca FÉ y, claro, desconfío de aquello que no puedo verificarlo. Otra cosa es que haya determinadas empresas que SÍ cumplan con todos los requisitos, pero no hace tanto que estalló en los EE.UU. un escándalo con una empresa, que tampoco era relevante, pero que ha estafado a sus clientes ya que en su "bodega" sólo habían "telarañas"...

nekcab, para "especular" en el Oro es mejor hacerlo a través de las mineras que se dedican a su extracción y en cuanto al "físico" que esté lo más cercano posible a uno...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La paradoja de Draghi: los tipos no subirán en Europa hasta

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

- Cuatro divisas en mínimos de varios años. ¿Es culpa del dólar? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (30 Sep 2015)

De otro hilo del foro:

"Official: Russia conducts first airstrike in Syria"
Russia conducts airstrike in Syria - CNNPolitics.com

Supongo que como yo habrá otros foreros esperando la opinión de fernando al respecto.

Desde mi ignorancia, a mi me parece todo esto de Siria muy raro...Su producción de petroleo es muy pequeña, salvo sorpresas. Lo único que veo mirando el mapa es que tiene acceso al Mediterráneo desde Iraq lo que ahorraría a los petroleros que ahora salen por el Golfo Pérsico dar la vuelta a África. Controlar Siria supondría a USA controlar todo el Mediterraneo Oriental (Turquía, Siria, Israel, Líbano no sé si pinta mucho...) lo que para Rusia no sé si sería muy bueno. 
Debe haber muchos más factores geoestrategicos en la región que afectan a esta película... Arabia Saudí, Irán, etc etc. que no sabemos ni sabremos.
Lo que me parece es que lo del ISIS es un montaje que le van dando más o menos protagonismo según interesa, pues durante una época había decapitaciones grabadas cada dos por tres y ahora ya no...ahora de repente lo que se lleva es que decenas de miles de refugiados lleguen a Europa...

No sé...esto pinta mal.

Y añado, también de otro hilo....

"Rusia precipita el abandono de SWIFT entre los bancos del BRICS"
Rusia precipita el abandono de SWIFT entre los bancos del BRICS - OpiniÃ³n en RT


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hola, dalmore_12y: Bueno, hace ya algunos días que "anticipé" que parecía inminente una respuesta posiblemente militar por parte de Rusia y así ha sido. Antes de que enlazases tu noticia, dalmore_12y, he estado leyendo lo que ha publicado "Al Jazeera" al respecto y son muy interesantes las fotos que enlaza. Os lo adjunto...

- Russia carries out air strikes in Syria - Al Jazeera English

Mira, en su momento, ya indiqué que en modo alguno Rusia iba a dejar que el régimen sirio de Assad cayera y que fuera sustituido por el EI... Entre otras cosas, porque eso iba a suponer tener el "enemigo" ("otro" más...) en "puertas" y, además, la caída de Siria iría seguida de la del Libano con lo que quedaría bastante "desequilibrada" la región desde el punto de vista geopolítico. Por otro lado, es indudable que la intervención militar rusa se debe a que el ejército sirio estaba a punto de colapsar ante el EI, sino dudo de que se hubiera tomado esta decisión.

Siempre, dalmore_12y, he considerado que el conflicto sirio esconde una auténtica "realidad", independientemente de su importancia geopolítica, y está relacionado con esto...

- Leviathan gas field - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Por cierto, en su momento os comenté que la visita de Netanhayu a Putin era por un tema energético y ahora sabemos que estaba en lo cierto: era por el Gas... aparte de otros asuntos que pudieran tratar.

Y el EI, evidentemente, es un "montaje", pero piensa en su auténtico CALADO: no se forma un ejército preparado y con armamento moderno de la NADA... Eso requiere de mucho dinero y apoyo logístico, aparte de mandos militares que NO pueden ser los que demostraron ser un auténtico desastre en la última Guerra de Irak. Ya te digo que esto sólo lo han podido hacer los americanos y con dinero de Arabia Saudita, Qatar y de "otros"...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (30 Sep 2015)

Pienso como tu Fernando, el gas es la clave

Quitando de en medio primero a Siria y después a Irán ya lo iban a tener muy fácil para poder pasar un gaseoducto de Qatar al mediterráneo y de ahí a Europa. 

Con ello los Cataríes tendrían una forma barata y competitiva de vender su gas (los buques metaneros de eficientes y baratos no tienen nada: y los americanos más contentos que que por meter un dedo y de los gordos en el ojo a Rusia primero por eliminar a sus aliados y lo más importante cortar una fuente de financiación y de poder para Rusia por el tema de la dependencia total de gas de Alemania y compañía.

Si además Arabia Saudita, Qatar y compañía se quitan a unos Chiitas pues mejor que mejor pero esto último es la guinda, lo importante es el poder y la pasta. NO HAY NADA NUEVO BAJO EL SOL.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2015)

Tons dijo:


> ... el gas es la clave
> 
> Quitando de en medio primero a Siria y después a Irán ya lo iban a tener muy fácil para poder pasar un gaseoducto de Qatar al mediterráneo y de ahí a Europa.
> 
> ...



Sí, pero eso es mucho quitarse de encima.

Sin embargo, posible, porque hay muchas maneras de quitarse cosas o países de encima.

Una es la guerra.

Otra es, llegado el momento, los intereses comunes.

Por supuesto, los intereses comunes son la pasta (entiéndase la imbécil gente que piensa que porque tiene pasta domina).

Y, llegados a este punto, ahí es donde creo que nos equivocamos todos en nuestros análisis y consecuentes opiniones.

Irán es enemigo de Estados Unidos hasta cierto punto. A partir de ese punto los intereses coinciden.

Todos los paises del mundo, en todas las épocas de la Historia, coinciden en una cosa:

Nos podemos matar por tener el poder y la pasta pero todos coincidimos en que lo importante es el poder que da la pasta. A partir de ahí, si es necesario, porque no he podido acabar contigo mediante la guerrra, ya llegaremos a un reparto del poder y la pasta.

Un buen ejemplo de esto es la relación Imperio Británico vs. creación del país sin nombre.

Otro buen ejemplo, más reciente, es la reunión Netanyahu Putin.

Tenemos un lastre (vuelvo a nosotros): seguir creyendo que el mundo está regido por el discurso final que llega a la masa.

Ése no es mas que un discurso de marketing.

El discurso que escucha la masa no tiene nada, nada, nada, absolutamente nada que ver ni por pasiva, ni por activa, ni por asomo, con lo que realmente se cuece en la verdadera cazuela de la Historia.

Sí, Irán puede dejar de ser un obstáculo al gaseoducto de marras.

Todo depende de si una vez que el agresor entiende que no hay nada que rascar con la fórmula bombardeo, el potencial agredido, mercadea.

Y sí, lo hará.

Sin ninguna duda.

En otro orden de cosas: la emotiva reconciliación del país sin nombre con Cuba con la bendición de Francisco.

¿Fórmulas?

Las que usted quiera y pueda imaginar.

¿Soluciones a los problemas y cuestiones reales?

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Trata a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.
(lo que no significa que mi prójimo sea cualquier cantamañanas que viene a joderme todas las mañanas, tardes y noches).


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Bueno, bueno... Afortunadamente, la opinión es LIBRE, de momento...

Efectivamente, Tons, "No hay nada nuevo bajo el Sol"... y leyendo a frisch me he "sonreído" para mis adentros y he recordado Roma vs Cartago...

Y dejo esto que es interesante ya que confirma el interés de China en hacerse "visible" en Oriente Medio... Quizás, China ya empieza a estar cansada de los "accidentes" en instalaciones "sensibles" y también de los atentados terroristas que se están produciendo en su territorio...

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-27/u...ria-while-iraq-strikes-intel-deal-moscow-tehr

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, bueno... Afortunadamente, la opinión es LIBRE, de momento...




Bueno, si es una invitación a callarse, gustosamente me retiraré a tiempo antes de que acabe la libertad de marras y trastoque cualquier cosa.

Guárdeme Dios y la Purísima Concepción de querer hacer algo así. 

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 23:17 ----------

Entendido, me callo y me callaré en el futuro.

Eppur si muove!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Sep 2015)

Hombre, frisch, se me entiende perfectamente... Aquí, cada cual es LIBRE de expresarse como quiera, faltaría más... Lo "de momento" es una referencia a ese posible mundo orwelliano en el que algunos creen.

Y también, afortunadamente, NO creo ni en Dios ni en la Purísima Concepción, que me temo están de "vacaciones"... al menos, viendo como va el mundo. Eso SÍ, dicho desde el respeto para aquellos que sean creyentes. Yo, por Suerte o Desgracia NO lo soy...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Sep 2015)

Yo creo en Dios. Es en lo único en lo que creo.

De todas formas, volviéndo a tu referencia a Roma vs. Cartago.

Es otro magnífico ejemplo de cómo el objetivo es repartirse el poder que cree dar la pasta. Se guerrearon y, al ver que no se vencían el uno al otro, se trataron y, en cuanto uno bajo la guardia, lo aniquilaron.

Y es que el objetivo es siempre el mismo: la (imbecilidad) de los que están convencidos de que la pasta es el el (verdadero) poder.

El verdadero poder es: Trata a tu prójimo como a ti mismo.

No me banees, por favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2015)

Bueno, bueno... Lo de Roma vs Cartago fue bastante diferente a como lo comentas, aunque el trasfondo real fuera el Poder y la Riqueza...

¿Banearte? x"Dios"... Eso NO lo haría NUNCA y es que, de tanto en tanto, me gusta que me lleven la contraria. ¿Sabes? Rompe un poco la monotonía, aunque en el fondo ambos seguiremos pensando igual y también uno creyendo en Dios y el otro NO...

Que duermas bien.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Oct 2015)

Hay una serie de libros de un escritor español (Santiago Posteguillo) que tiene una trilogía sobre "Roma vs Cartago", muy entretenida y que da una visión de ese conflicto muy amena. Además se intuye que en esa época el oro era un medio para conseguir los objetivos y no la finalidad. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Pedernal: He leído la trilogía de Santiago Posteguillo que citas. Hay que aclarar que es novela histórica, aunque procura mantenerse dentro del mayor rigor histórico, es decir sobre lo que nos ha llegado al respecto. Está centrada en la figura de Escipión el Africano y que fue el vencedor de Aníbal en la Batalla de Zama, aunque por los "pelos"... Muy recomendable, pero ¡ojo! porque son auténticos "tomos".

Bueno, Pedernal, si te fijas el Oro no era tan "abundante" y la Plata tenía un papel predominante en esa época. Se observa claramente en los pagos que se efectuaban, los tributos, las "reparaciones de guerra", etc.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Por qué entraremos en recesión global: fiasco de la política monetaria (I)

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Oct 2015)

Si, es cierto, la verdad es que en los textos antiguos casi no se habla de oro... Casi todo se pagaba en plata. Aunque saltamos 200 años, el rescate de Julio César por los piratas costó, creo que 50 talentos de plata y cada talento era alrededor de 30 kg de plata. Donde coño guardarían eso en casa? Jeje...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2015)

Observo con agrado, Pedernal, que andas bien en Historia antigua. El talento fue durante mucho tiempo una unidad monetaria utilizada en la Antigüedad y en la época a la que nos hemos referido, es decir, Roma vs Cartago, se utilizaba el talento ático y que rondaba, si no me equivoco, los 27 kgs.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Oct 2015)

No soy un experto pero creo que esos 27-30 kg era lo que pesaba aproximadamente un tipo de ánfora muy concreta y común en todo el Mediterráneo, cuando la llenaban de agua, y se usaba como unidad de medida. A falta de sistema métrico, me imagino que elegirían algo que muchos pueblos tuvieran en común...


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Oct 2015)

Interesantes vuestros comentarios aunque se compartan más o menos algunos puntos de vista. De un tiempo a esta parte os sigo, como en general los hilos abiertos sobre MPs.

Os dejo algo que engarza la historia (o la leyenda) con el preciado metal.
Indiana Jones, en busca del tren del oro nazi en Polonia

Y una noticia más sobre la actual y prolongada tendencia bajista del oro
El oro, a la baja tras los robustos datos sobre empleo de EE.UU. Por Investing.com

Por aquí seguimos. Saludos
ehhh


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pedernal: Fuera del período comentado, alrededor del Siglo III, a.C., el Talento de Plata romano tuvo un peso de 32,3 Kgs. Y "reflexionando" sobre ello, me he dado cuenta de una simple "coincidencia" y es que los lingotes industriales de Plata actualmente tienen un peso de 1000 Onzas y eso nos da unos... ¡31,10 Kgs! Realmente, "curioso"... Fijate en que hasta ahora no me había dado cuenta de ese "pequeño" detalle.

# pamarvilla: Bienvenido al hilo y gracias por los aportes. Bueno, es normal que haya disparidad en las opiniones que vertimos por aquí, pero me parece que se trata también de eso, sino sería muy "aburrido" y el hilo -que tiene un especial "sello"- no tendría sentido de ser. Insisto en que la finalidad que buscamos es que cada cual llegue a tener su PROPIA opinión... Lo "demás" simple "ruido"...

Y os dejo lo último que acaba de editar Guillermo Barba y como siempre muy interesante...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El verdadero valor del oro y la plata

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Oct 2015)

Buenas noches. 
Personalmente le doy un positivo al ECM de Armstrong con la que hay liada en siria con los rusos ahí. Falta un contagio y declive de la deuda soberana que iremos viendo próximamente. Las bolsas he estado viendo gráficos a años vista y son todo HCH de libro.... En cuanto empiecen a romper claviculares...

El SP se iría sobre los 1550 y el oro a 800 dólares en teoría... Eso en oro papel claro


----------



## Pedernal (1 Oct 2015)

Yo creo que los "dueños del mundo" siempre han sabido del poder que otorga tener oro, y la forma de anularlo ha sido manipular su valor asociandolo inseparablemente a papelitos (ETF) a los que hacían variar su precio. Mientras exista esa unión la manipulación no tendrá fin. Aunque a la hora de la verdad todos saben que el oro físico es de verdad, lo tienes y puedes contar con el... Por eso no quieren que ningún país tenga demasiado en sus bóvedas.

Por cierto que me llamó muchísimo la atención algo que he visto este verano en mis vacaciones, de turista total, en China, y es que en las joyerías en todos los artículos de oro, pendientes, colgantes, anillos, etc, al lado del precio venía siempre el peso en gramos. En todas las joyerías sin excepción.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Oct 2015)

Interesante...

- http://marketdailynews.com/2015/09/30/where-is-all-the-gold-central-banks-remain-silent/

Saludos.


----------



## donni (1 Oct 2015)

*Cuanto oro hay en el mundo?*

Una infografia interesante
GurusBlog


----------



## frisch (1 Oct 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Yo creo que los "dueños del mundo" siempre han sabido del poder que otorga tener oro, y la forma de anularlo ha sido manipular su valor asociandolo inseparablemente a papelitos (ETF) a los que hacían variar su precio. Mientras exista esa unión la manipulación no tendrá fin. Aunque a la hora de la verdad todos saben que el oro físico es de verdad, lo tienes y puedes contar con el... Por eso no quieren que ningún país tenga demasiado en sus bóvedas.



No estoy tan convencido de lo que dices, tengo dudas. Tengo dudas significa que no estoy seguro de lo que voy a decir. Sin embargo, tengo mi pequeña idea.

Hace 200 años a tu comentario hubiese contestado que sí, que efectivamente, los dueños del mundo acumulan oro porque saben el poder que otorga, y harán todas las triquiñuelas posibles para acumularlo sólo ellos.

Pero es que desde hace 200 años el mundo ha cambiado de forma sideral. Hoy en día el poder radica en saber cómo crear la necesidad de consumir "algo" y venderlo.

Santaspascuas

No te doy ejemplos porque me parece que sobran.

Se consume lo que previamente se ha creado como necesidad, sin serlo.

Esa es la base del 95% de la producción mundial.

Bueno, como no nos conocemos, me voy a permitir darte un ejemplo, aun a riesgo de que me digas que ya lo sabes. Es sólo por ilustrar.

¿Necesita un 65% de los hogares españoles que viven en un piso de 70m2 dos televisores?

No

¿Se los han vendido?

Sí

¿Los han comprado? (importante para dilucidar responsabilidades)

Sí

Hoy en día la economía (luego el poder) reposa sobre la creación de productos, creando, previamente, la necesidad de adquirirlos.

Hasta llegar (por dar otro ejemplo) a que haya bípedos que cambien de Iphone cada vez que el HP de la manzanita se le pone en los ... sacar otro modelo.

¿Qué tiene que ver todo esto con lo del oro?

Nada.

Absolutamente nada.
(lo que no impide que los de muy arriba acumulen oro - yo creo que lo hacen por "si aca" ¡total! les sobra de todo -

Yo, la pregunta que me haría para tratar de sacar algo en claro, un poquito, de todo este increíble berenjenal, es:

¿Hasta qué punto, o hasta dónde, la ingente masa de bípedos es capaz de seguir comprando cosas que no necesita?

Si tuviéramos la respuesta, tendríamos la respuesta a lo de cuándo va a petar todo esto. ¡Que petará, ya lo sabemos pero pregunto que cuándo!

Los caminos de la imbecilidad (me incluyo) son inescrutables.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Oct 2015)

Empiezo leyendo por el final del hilo y me encuentro una opinión que comparto de frisch=Tayler Durden...jejeje, me he acordado de la película.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Oct 2015)

Frisch, tienes toda la razón en lo que comentas, pero somos 7.000 millones de humanos en el planeta y ese nivel de consumo que comentas sólo lo tenemos alrededor de 500 millones como mucho y cada vez menos porque la crisis avanza... El planeta no da para que todos tengamos dos televisores en casa y la historia nos enseña que somos demasiado egoístas como para compartirlos con alguien que no conocemos en el otro lado del planeta. 
Yo creo que todos sabemos, más o menos, cual es la solución, pero somos demasiado egoístas o desconfiados para aplicarla.
Pero vamos, que el mundo seguirá girando, nunca dejó de hacerlo...


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Frisch, tienes toda la razón en lo que comentas, pero somos 7.000 millones de humanos en el planeta y ese nivel de consumo que comentas sólo lo tenemos alrededor de 500 millones como mucho y cada vez menos porque la crisis avanza... El planeta no da para que todos tengamos dos televisores en casa y la historia nos enseña que somos demasiado egoístas como para compartirlos con alguien que no conocemos en el otro lado del planeta.
> Yo creo que todos sabemos, más o menos, cual es la solución, pero somos demasiado egoístas o desconfiados para aplicarla.
> Pero vamos, que el mundo seguirá girando, nunca dejó de hacerlo...




No creas que hay tanta diferencia entre el mundo que consume (nosotros) y el mundo que no consume como nosotros porque no puede.

La cuestión no es tanto la del consumo sino la del germen de "querer consumir" y te puedo asegurar que ese germen está muy bien inoculado en las poblaciones que a fecha de hoy todavía no pueden cambiar de teléfono inteligente (imbécil) cuando sale el nuevo. En cuanto puedan, lo harán. De hecho es una de sus grandes aspiraciones en la vida.

Y sí, el sistema éste, no basado en el patrón oro, es capaz de conseguir que los 7000 millones de habitantes del planeta se compren un Iphone con papelitos que no valen nada. De hecho, si hace falta, los de la manzanita los regalarán a los de, por ejemplo, Guinea Bissau. ¿Por qué el falso filántropo Guillermo Verjas, ofrece gratis su Windows 10? Porque el negocio ya está en otro lugar.

Conozco bien un país de África Occidental por haber trabajado en él hace 20 años. Trabajé en un pueblo donde no había ni agua corriente (no daré más detalles). Todos anhelaban la llegada de la televisión porque la habían visto en la Capital. Veinte años después, todos tienen televisión, móvil (en esos paises la telefonía fija es algo de museo antropológico al contrario de los nuestros) y todos tienen inoculado el germen de la imbecilidad de comprar algo que no necesitan.

Los que dominan el cotarro sólo tienen que esperar a las condiciones idóneas para introducir "The Product".

Yo también creo como tú que todos sabemos cuál es la solución pero nos puede el egoismo que no es más que una manifestación del miedo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (2 Oct 2015)

Me ha hecho gracia que mencionéis la trilogía de Publio Cornelio Escipión "Africanus" ya que da la casualidad que me quedan menos de 100 páginas para acabar el último libro.
Leyéndolo me ha dado mucha envidia el nivel de los políticos que existían hace dos mil años cuando hoy en día sólo tenemos demagogos con corbata.

Una cosa curiosa en la que uno se fija nada más entrar en la numismática, es la cantidad de piezas de oro bien conservadas que han llegado hasta nuestros días, en cambio las de plata ya es otro cantar, es igual la época en la que nos fijemos, las monedas de oro estarán en su mayoría bien conservadas mientras que la mayoría de sus contemporáneas de plata estarán para el arrastre.El oro se atesoraba y la plata circulaba.
Lo habitual es que muchas personas murieran sin haber visto una sola moneda de oro en su vida.

Y ya paro y aporto algo al hilo:
Gran estafa de oro de EE.UU. que "conduce el mundo al colapso" - RT
Gran estafa de oro de EE.UU. que "conduce el mundo al colapso"

La caída del precio del oro en los mercados en momentos de su escasez física "contradice el sentido común", opinan algunos expertos. Sin embargo, la actual situación con el metal precioso "es la mejor muestra de la fortaleza del sistema financiero global moderno que conduce el mundo al colapso".
La compra masiva de oro por parte de la India y China y su ausencia física en el mercado de Londres es solo una de las muchas señales de que se está aumentando la escasez de oro físico y de que está creciendo la burbuja de los derivados, escribió el analista Maxim Reva en el portal de la agencia Regnum.

El año pasado, la producción mundial de oro ascendió a 3.110 toneladas, mientras que la demanda de oro ha superado las 4.280 toneladas. Sin embargo, el precio del oro no se vio afectado de ninguna manera.

El experto explica que el precio del oro en los mercados mundiales, así como de otros productos, es determinado por la negociación de contratos de futuros, que sugieren la entrega física después de cierto período de tiempo. Pero los principales compradores de este tipo de contratos son los fondos de cobertura especulativos que compran los futuros para su reventa. Estos fondos no necesitan el propio producto. 

Al mismo tiempo, las instituciones financieras y las bolsas de valores, manteniendo considerables reservas de lingotes de oro para satisfacer la demanda del mercado, constantemente emiten cada vez más derivados, que están cubiertos por la misma cantidad de oro.

"Hablando de oro, es imposible no mencionar al dólar estadounidense", dice Reva. En 1971, los acuerdos de Bretton Woods fueron cancelados y, por el decreto del presidente Nixon, el dólar dejó de cambiarse por oro de manera temporal. Desde aquel momento, a petición del Departamento del Tesoro de EE.UU., la cantidad de oro en sus reservas no ha cambiado. 

"Si el dólar todavía está respaldado por las reservas de oro incambiables, entonces tiene que ser devaluado de acuerdo con el aumento de la oferta de dinero, o debe ser devaluado el oro. Es decir, la oferta de oro debía crecer en proporción al crecimiento de la oferta monetaria", explica el experto. Pero a medida que el oro físico no existe en tales cantidades, fue sustituido por 'el oro en papel'.

En 2006, la Fed bajó la tasa de interés hasta el 0,25% y puso en marcha un programa de flexibilización cuantitativa, que en forma simplificada se puede llamar ‘impresión de dinero’. El precio del oro en los mercados mundiales comenzó a crecer, así como el volumen de negocio en el comercio del oro y el número de sus derivados. En esta estafa gigantesca participan la Fed, bancos como JP Morgan Chase, HSBC, RBS, así como los Bancos Centrales de Europa Occidental con participaciones significativas de oro físico.

Por lo tanto, si todos los propietarios del 'oro en papel' buscan de forma simultánea obtener el oro físico, simplemente no va a haber suficientes cantidades de metal precioso. Después, tras el colapso del mercado del oro, se derrumbaría el dólar y se depreciarían todos los valores denominados en dólares y euros.


----------



## racional (2 Oct 2015)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Por lo tanto, si todos los propietarios del 'oro en papel' buscan de forma simultánea obtener el oro físico, simplemente no va a haber suficientes cantidades de metal precioso. Después, tras el colapso del mercado del oro, se derrumbaría el dólar y se depreciarían todos los valores denominados en dólares y euros.



Esos no buscaran nunca oro fisico, solo son especuladores, pero si el precio no hace mas que bajar sera que algo esta cambiando. Para que se produjera la separacion del fisico primero deberia colapsar el precio del papel, igual esta pasando eso lentamente, nadie lo sabe. Pero esto va lentisimo.


----------



## pamarvilla (2 Oct 2015)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Por lo tanto, si todos los propietarios del 'oro en papel' buscan de forma simultánea obtener el oro físico, simplemente no va a haber suficientes cantidades de metal precioso. Después, tras el colapso del mercado del oro, se derrumbaría el dólar y se depreciarían todos los valores denominados en dólares y euros.




Y si todos nos fuéramos mañana a nuestra entidad bancaria a pedir nuestro dinerito tampoco habría liquidez para todos.
Menudo carajal se puede montar cualquier día.:ouch:


----------



## racional (2 Oct 2015)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Por lo tanto, si todos los propietarios del 'oro en papel' buscan de forma simultánea obtener el oro físico, simplemente no va a haber suficientes cantidades de metal precioso. Después, tras el colapso del mercado del oro, se derrumbaría el dólar y se depreciarían todos los valores denominados en dólares y euros.



Se derrumbaria el COMEX, pero no veo porque eso va afectar al dolar o euro.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2015)

Por algo tan simple que se conoce como el "Efecto mariposa"... Por mucho menos, ya tenemos constancia de lo que ha sucedido en el mundo.


----------



## alicate (2 Oct 2015)

Crisis warrior, te equivocas con lo de la conservacion de la plata. Proporcionalmente se desgastan igual. En catalogos de subastas puedes ver denarios de mas de 2000 años o tetradracmas griegos mas antiguos impolutos. O doblas de la banda, moneda de oro de Juan II muy desgastadas.
Un amigo encontró un real de Felipe V en un campo que se labra todos los años y se le atiborra de pesticidas, con lo que esto perjudica a los metales, intacto y con una preciosa pátina.


----------



## Pedernal (2 Oct 2015)

Alicate, yo discrepo con eso de la conservación de las monedas. Las monedas de oro que se sacan del fondo del mar están casi intactas, mientras que las de plata son unos auténticos mazacotes unidas unas a otras. 
Un saludo


----------



## sierramadre (2 Oct 2015)

La plata se oxida y el oro no, otra cosa es que al frotamiento ambos dos se desgasten de manera similar, pero por composición el oro es inerte ante casi todo.

Un saludo.


----------



## SOY (2 Oct 2015)

sierramadre dijo:


> La plata se oxida y el oro no, otra cosa es que al frotamiento ambos dos se desgasten de manera similar, pero por composición el oro es inerte ante casi todo.
> 
> Un saludo.



La plata no se oxida. La plata no puede oxidarse, ya que no reacciona con el oxígeno del aire, sino con el azufre también está en el mismo en forma de sulfuro de hidrógeno. Sin entrar en más detalles acerca de la reacción química, este sulfuro lo que hace es "empañar" la plata, le da primero un aspecto amarillento y después, con el tiempo, negro.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## plastic_age (2 Oct 2015)

35 $ en unas dos horas.
¿Es inicio de algo?


----------



## makokillo (2 Oct 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> 35 $ en unas dos horas.
> ¿Es inicio de algo?



Posiblemente el inicio de lo de siempre.... una nueva bajada ::


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Crisis Warrior: Ciertamente, comparto tu comentario con respecto a los políticos de la época romana, pero extensible a otros momentos de la Historia. En relación a Roma existen unos "clichés" que no tienen nada que ver con la realidad de lo que aconteció y es que en casi todos los "niveles" te encuentras con un talento "desmesurado", ya fueran políticos, militares, arquitectos, "consejeros", etc. Yo dudo mucho de que la especie humana haya "evolucionado" en según qué...

Por ejemplo, ya que citas a Escipión el "Africano", sabes que éste ya combatía dentro de la caballería romana y en primera línea a la edad de... ¡17 años! Sabes también cómo RESOLVIÓ el episodio del motín de parte de sus tropas en Hispania. Aparte de tenerlos "cuadrados", hablamos de otra cosa: valores, emprendimiento, desprecio a la muerte, etc. Las mismas virtudes que adornaban a su rival, Aníbal, y para mí el mejor militar de la Antigüedad.

Ja,ja,ja... Crisis Warrior, los políticos actuales NO son más que unas simples caricaturas de aquellos y allí no habrían pasado, en el mejor de los casos, de figurantes en las obras de Teatro a las que los romanos eran también aficionados. Quizás, en los tiempos modernos NO ha habido políticos de entidad desde el final de la II WW, aunque sea una opinión muy "personal"...

# alicate: Es indudable que al haber circulado más, las monedas de Plata presentan bastantes más "desperfectos" que las de Oro. Ya que me citas los Denarios, te diré que tengo varios y, por regla general, tienen mejor conservación los de la República que los del Imperio... Pasa, más o menos, lo mismo con las monedas del Imperio Español. Sin embargo, hablo de mí y puede que para otros no sea así.

# plastic_age: No es el "inicio" de NADA y SÍ de más de lo "MISMO"... A fin de cuentas, llevamos la "leche" con esta dinámica y la tendencia sigue siendo LATERAL/BAJISTA y cada vez se decanta más hacia ésta última. La subida de hoy tiene que ver con la publicación de un mal dato del empleo en USA, aparte de revisarse a la baja los creados en el mes de Agosto. SÍ, que me ha sorprendido mucho más la subida experimentada por la Plata y que hace escasos momentos era del 4,71% hasta los $15,195...

En cualquier caso, las Bolsas americanas han reaccionado muy a la baja al conocerse el dato y ahora estaban en VERDE, es decir que se han pasado el mismo por el "Arco del Triunfo"...

Bueno, más tarde, miraré de enlazar algo relacionado con los MPs... 

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (2 Oct 2015)

Foreros: ¿Por qué Rusia bombardea el EI?
Pensaba que lo haría USA.


----------



## frisch (2 Oct 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Foreros: ¿Por qué Rusia bombardea el EI?
> Pensaba que lo haría USA.




Hilando fino.
Porque en la parte superior de la pirámide, Rusia y el País sin nombre es lo mismo.

Equilicuá.

Pero bueno, nuestra vida no transcurre en esas cúspides, luego, seguiremos a verlas venir y a capear temporales.

¡Que los vientos nos sean propicios!


----------



## Pedernal (2 Oct 2015)

Pues yo entre Aníbal y Escipion prefiero a este último porque supo copiar lo mejor de Aníbal. Ahora que cada general jugaba con las cartas que le tocaban...
Pero para mi el mejor general de la antigüedad fue Julio César. Siempre supo ver con claridad que un ejército, aunque sea pequeño, si esta bien entrenado y motivado puede enfrentarse a ejércitos muy numerosos. La batalla de Farsalia es un buen ejemplo. Como político hizo reformas agrarias que beneficiaron al pueblo en contra de las élites latifundistas y puede que fuera eso lo que le llevó a su asesinato por esas élites económicas de su época.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Oct 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Bueno, ya sabes que contra "gustos"... Siempre he sentido una gran fascinación por la figura de Aníbal y sus logros militares. Y Escipión el "Africano" tuvo en Zama la suerte que le faltó a Aníbal y que le propició el... Senado cartaginés. A esa conclusión se llega estudiando bien lo que nos dice la Historia al respecto, pero bueno ya te digo que en esto de los "gustos" manda cada cual.

De lo que NO hay duda es que la mayor PALIZA propinada a Roma hasta aquel entonces se la proporcionó Anibal en Cannas... Luego ésta ya quedaría eclipsada por la de Arausio y que, curiosamente, es bastante desconocida...

Y puestos a destacar, para muchos historiadores el mejor líder militar de la Antigüedad fue Alejandro Magno... Realmente, Julio César fue uno de los grandes, pero es más recordado por la Batalla de Alexia y su asesinato, efectivamente, vino propiciado por tener "valores": osó enfrentarse abiertamente a la oligarquía romana e incluso promulgó una ley contra la Corrupción. En el fondo le sucedió lo mismo que a los Gracos, Mario...

Bueno, dejo ya el tema de la Historia de la que, realmente, soy un apasionado. Precisamente, acabo de comprar un par de libros más... Veremos cuando puedo ir leyéndolos y es que tienen buena "pinta", sobre todo uno de ellos. Ya os comentaré...

Y os dejo un par de noticias "metaleras"...

- Silver coin demand is absolutely through the roof -" - Perth Mint

- INDIA vs COMEX: Physical Silver Demand Will Destroy Paper Rigged Markets : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (3 Oct 2015)

*alicate,* creo que me he explicado mal. Me refería a que las monedas de plata están mas desgastadas que las de oro por el uso, pasaban por mas manos que las de oro.
Solo hay que mirar la época del centenario de la peseta, un duro normalito en EBC se va rápido a unos 100-150€ mientras que una alfonsina normalita en EBC la tienes por menos de 270€ tranquilamente. La plata bien conservada tiene más plus numismático, porque es raro encontrarlas tan bien conservadas como las de oro.

*fernandojcg,* opino como tu, hace ya muchos años que no tenemos políticos de entidad. 
Africanus era un fenómeno. Su forma de hacer o de enfrentarse a situaciones extremas era increíble, eso no se aprende se nace siendo así. Pero para mi cometió un gran error, tardó demasiado en comprender que las guerras no solo se ganan en el campo de batalla, también se ganaban y perdían en el senado.

*Pedernal,* la verdad es que yo, entre Aníbal y Africanus no puedo decidirme por ninguno de los dos. Aníbal infligió tales derrotas a Roma que temblaron sus cimientos, aniquilaba legiones a un ritmo tal que sus enemigos no eran capaces de reponer. Mataba más legionarios que Roma producía.
Africanus comprendió el problema al que se enfrentaban y actuó en consecuencia.
De Julio Cesar la verdad es que sé poco, me tendré que poner a ello.

*plastic_age* Rusia bombardea al EI porque entiende la gravedad del problema. USA no bombardea al EI porque le interesa que este exista.
Si Rusia deja que el EI se salga con la suya, a parte de perder un aliado (de los cuales no anda muy sobrada), pierde sus bases militares en el mediterráneo. 
Luego esta el tema de Chechenia y otros territorios de mayoría musulmana que están dentro de su territorio, si el EI va cogiendo importancia es sólo cuestión de tiempo que se traslade el problema al interior de sus fronteras y eso ya son palabras mayores.
No olvides que hace poco que han perdido Ucrania en su área de influencia, y Putin opinará que ya va siendo hora de enseñar músculo.

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/1...umbo-espera-fed-nfp-corto-plazo-octubre-2015/


----------



## GOLDBUG (3 Oct 2015)

Las minas de plata cercanas a Cartagho Nova jugaron un papel muy importante en esa guerra, más de lo que se imagina y poca gente conoce. Aconsejo repasar la estrategia de Escipión para vencer a Aníbal...y no hablo de batallas. Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (3 Oct 2015)

Hace poco una empresa hizo una oferta para comprar miles de metros cúbicos de residuos de esas minas para intentar exprimir un poco más los escombros. El destrozo ecológico de esa zona de Cartagena es ya irreparable y parece una foto del planeta Marte. Menos mal que los estudios que hicieron mostraron que la extracción no sería rentable, sino seguramente tendríamos otro atentado ecológico más en esa zona que ya esta muy dañada.
Buscar en internet "Bahía de Portman" y lo veréis...


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2015)

GOLDBUG dijo:


> Las minas de plata cercanas a Cartagho Nova jugaron un papel muy importante en esa guerra, más de lo que se imagina y poca gente conoce. Aconsejo repasar la estrategia de Escipión para vencer a Aníbal...y no hablo de batallas. Saludos



Buenas noches Goldbug,

¿Podrías ampliar un poco tu idea o indicar qué buscar para saber algo más sobre eso?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Oct 2015)

Hola, frisch: A falta de lo que te pueda indicar el conforero GOLDBUG (voy "acertando"... ¡eh!), te dejo algo que simplifica mucho la labor de leerse a los clásicos... Fijate en el detalle del botín que obtuvo Escipión el "Africano" con la conquista de Carthago Nova y que luego se ampliaría con la explotación de las minas...

En fin, no me deja enlazarlo tal y como yo lo tengo en mis archivos. Bien, para evitarme posibles "problemas", te diré que busques en la Red: "Fuentes literarias griegas y romanas referentes a las explotaciones mineras de la Hispania romana", de José María Blazquez Martínez. INDISPENSABLE...

# GOLDBUG: Mira, Escipión el "Africano" fue un gran estratega militar, pero también "político" en este terreno. Independientemente, de la Plata obtenida por su victoria sobre Cartago en Hispania, hay para mí un factor determinante y fue su alianza con Masinisa, cuya caballería selló la suerte de la Batalla de Zama...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Oct 2015)

Ya lo he encontrado. Muchas gracias Fernando.


----------



## GOLDBUG (4 Oct 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Buenas noches Goldbug,
> 
> ¿Podrías ampliar un poco tu idea o indicar qué buscar para saber algo más sobre eso?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Con la plata de las minas de Cartagena pagaron ellos sus mercenarios, y, cuando por la toma de ésta en 209 a.C. Carthago perdió estos tesoros, Aníbal ya no fue capaz de resistir a los romanos, de manera que la toma de Cartagena decidió también la guerra de Aníbal.
Schulten, Fontes Hispaniae Antiquae.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - El último chiste de Standard and Poor

Desde luego, estos "pollos" tienen una jeta de cojones... Recordemos esto y que es bastante reciente...

- S&P baja el rating del Ayuntamiento de Madrid por su auditoría de la deuda. Noticias de Madrid

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (4 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - El último chiste de Standard and Poor
> 
> ...



Todo esto es un aperitivo en comparación con lo que viene si se aprueba el TTIP. Ya dará igual quien gane las elecciones porque no podrán hacer nada porque las multinacionales mandarán más que la soberanía nacional... Aunque bueno, ya casi es así... Sólo falta la puntilla.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Todo esto es un aperitivo en comparación con lo que viene si se aprueba el TTIP.



No te quepe la menor duda.
Es lo que me hace ser un pesimista militante 

El TTIP es la consagración de lo privado a ultranza (entiéndase "In Money We Trust"). No es una cuestión de ser liberal o no, de defender lo privado frente a lo público, se trata de dar el poder de decidir a una serie de consejos de administración de empresas privadas.

Hace tiempo que lo de quién manda da lo mismo pero es que con esto del TTIP y TISA (y todo lo que empiece con T y trate de Comercio) ya queda meridianamente claro a quienes se les ha entregado la _Potestas_.

La _Auctoritas _se la traen al pairo.

(para los no latinófilos y por simplificar: Potestas es el Poder que se ejerce de Facto y Auctoritas es el poder que se le reconoce a alguien. El Pentágono ejerce Potestas, al Profesor de Universidad se le reconoce - porque sabe de lo que habla - la Auctoritas). 

¿Pesimista?

Pues sí, porque se venderá (se vende) como algo que traerá más trabajo, más dinerito, más consumo y la gran mayoría de la población estará encantada y a los cuatro pelagatos que decimos que es una trampa monumental, nos darán sopa con hondas.

Accueil | no-transat.be


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Oct 2015)

The Perth Mint Took Some Viagra | Investment Research Dynamics parece que las ventas de plata se dispararon en septiembre en ee.uu


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A propósito de Siria...

- RÃPIDA ESCALADA: LA INTERVENCIÃ“N MILITAR RUSA PUEDE IR MÃS ALLÃ DE SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- GOLPE DE EFECTO: CHINA A PUNTO DE INTERVENIR MILITARMENTE EN LA GUERRA DE SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2015)

frisch dijo:


> [TTIP] y a los cuatro pelagatos que decimos que es una trampa monumental, nos darán sopa con hondas.
> 
> Accueil | no-transat.be



Á los que no conocen bien este tema: es una trampa monumental porque los tribunales a los que tendrán que referirse estas compañías (multinacionales) en caso de litigio, no serán los tribunales del país donde se dé el litigio, sino a tribunales creados ad hoc.

Éste es el gran caballo de batalla (hay otros), la justicia nacional desaparece. No vale. Kaputt. Si hay litigio usted tiene que leerse de nuevo, si lo ha hecho ya, El Castillo de Franz Kafka y, asumir que no hay nada que hacer. Niente.

Otro caballo de batalla es que, una vez más, olvídese usted de ser joven emprendedor y decidir tan ricamente vender buenas lechugas o lo que a usted se le ocurra. Jamás podrá competir con los precios de las nuevas multinacionales a las que se les abren las puertas de par en par y con alfombra roja.

¿Y qué pasa con usted (el de las lechugas)?

Pues pregúnteselo al Albert Rivera. Seguro que se le ocurre alguna idea (sinsorgada).

Bueno paro que el Fernando me banea.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2015)

:XX::XX::XX:... frisch... "erre que erre"... Yo no baneo a NADIE ni tengo facultad para hacerlo, pero eso SÍ... puedo cerrar el hilo (ya lo hice con el 2º...) y para algo soy su auténtico "creador"... Además, frisch, el primero que denunció en este hilo esos tratados fue "menda lerenda"... En cualquier caso, no es cuestión de "protagonismos", que ni tú ni yo pretendemos, simplemente intentamos "concienciar" sobre lo que viene, así que en este tema somos "aliados" o estamos en el mismo "bando". Además, en bastantes cosas, ya sabes que tenemos "percepciones" parecidas, pero en otras ya sabes que yo soy bastante más RADICAL, equivocado o no, que esa es otra cuestión...

Y os dejo una interesante entrevista a Putin (está subtitulada en Español). Evidentemente, guste o no, hay que reconocer que Putin es de los pocos auténticos políticos que quedan en este mundo. Debéis prestar atención a sus declaraciones y "leer" algunos de los "mensajes" que envía...

- Putin revela exactamente quien apoya a ISIS | Periodismo Alternativo

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:... frisch... "erre que erre"... Yo no baneo a NADIE ni tengo facultad para hacerlo
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Es por tomarte un poco el pelo, nomás.
Es que, ante tanta desgracia y desconcierto que nos rodea un poco de humor irónico, a mi, por lo menos, me viene de perlas.

Te doy permiso (y sino, te lo tomas) para que hagas lo mismo conmigo.

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2015)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... frisch: eres la "LECHE"... Por favor, dime cómo me puedes "tomar el pelo"... :XX::XX::XX:... Como no sea en otra vida y me "crezca"... Bueno, ya lo sabes... Ya ves que tengo también mi particular sentido de humor, aunque el mío es más "quevediano"...

Un abrazo.


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2015)

Disculpa, es que ha habido una errata.

Donde dice:

Es por tomarte un poco el pelo, nomás.

Debe decir:

Es por tomarMe un poco el pelo, nomás.


Cada vez veo menos. En fin... espero que lo entiendas.

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 20:43 ----------

Bueno, de esto se ha hablado en este hilo (los ejercicios espirituales de la OTAN y no precisamente en Loyola) pero ayer fue el día D.

Cinco cosas que el Gobierno y la OTAN no quieren que sepas sobre las macromaniobras que empiezan hoy | Diario Público

y

Alarde militarista de Estados Unidos tras la


----------



## timi (4 Oct 2015)

gracias Fernando por el ultimo aporte de putin , justo lo estaba escuchando cuando lo has publicado.
espero que me corrijáis , pero siempre que ha salido alguien hablando claro lo ha terminando pagando y esta vez no es un cualquiera , ,,
yo sigo con mi máxima , si se llega a una cantidad critica suficiente esto peta , y que alguien como putin lo diga sin pelos en la lengua , es como un anuncio en prime time ,,,ienso:, cosas de octubre.::


dejo esto

Saudis Mull Launch Of Regional War As Russia Pounds Targets In Syria For Fourth Day | Zero Hedge


----------



## frisch (4 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y os dejo una interesante entrevista a Putin (está subtitulada en Español). .
> 
> - Putin revela exactamente quien apoya a ISIS | Periodismo Alternativo



*Es muy interesante la entrevista pero que muy interesante*. Siempre he pensado que, en tanto que político que profiere mensajes (that's their profession), Putin le da mil vueltas a Obama. La razón es que Obama apela a la clase media del país sin nombre, que es una clase media -en general- inculta donde las haya, luego apela a sentimientos patrióticos, sentimentales y emocionales, repletos de sentido primario pero sin chicha ni limoná, nada, una especie de aguachirle para desconocedores de lo que es una sopa o un cocido de verdad. Todo está dicho para soltar dos lágrimas de emoción e irse al cine a ver una peli a continuación (We are the world, we are the people y esas chuminadas que cantaban los cantantes cuando hacían sus festivales para salvar a no sé quién - creo recordar que uno de los primeros fue el de Bangladesh - ¡Dios mío ¿alguien sabe cuál es la situación de Bangladesh actualmente?).

Putin, sin embargo, habla al mundo mundial a través de RT (su emisora) y, también, a las clases medias del país sin nombre (a través de los periodistas del país sin nombre que le formulan la pregunta sobre el ISIS, etc.). Después de darles un rapapolvos muy fundamentado y cierto, les dice algo muy revelador (al final de la entrevista).

"Estoy convencido o seguro o como lo diga de que _los intereses geoestratégicos de Rusia y de los Estados Unidos son los mismos" 
_

No hacía falta que lo dijeras Vladimir, eso ya lo sabíamos,

En la cúspide todos se encuentran. Es la cúspide.

Terminaré en mi más clásica forma de comentar, recordando una canción de Rubén Blades - por cierto, se presentó a Presidente de Panamá, perdió y más tarde se cabreó con Willie Colón con quien escribió el tema - que ahora les canto con el mensaje de mi canción:

"No te dejes confundir busca el fondo y su razón,
recuerda se ven las caras pero nunca el corazón.
Recuerda se ven las caras pero nunca el corazón".


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Oct 2015)

Hola, timi: No creo que le vaya a pasar NADA al Sr. Putin por decir lo que ha dicho y lo que no ha dicho, aunque se le ha entendido perfectamente...

Bien, de tanto en tanto, suelen enviarme algunas cosas de Rusia y os enlazo un ejemplo de lo que se está viendo informativamente allí de los bombardeos en Siria...

- Ð‘Ð¾ÐµÐ²Ñ‹Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚Ñ‹ Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ Ð² Ð¡Ð¸Ñ€Ð¸Ð¸. Ð¡Ð¸Ñ€Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÐÑÐµÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## racional (5 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: A propósito de Siria...
> 
> - RÃPIDA ESCALADA: LA INTERVENCIÃ“N MILITAR RUSA PUEDE IR MÃS ALLÃ DE SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...



Bueno pues eso significa que los planes EEUU-judio para derrocar al regimen por medio de isis se han ido a la mierda. De todas formas no entiendo porque se habla de esto en este hilo. Porque si creeis que esto va beneficiar al oro de alguna manera es que os estais agarrando a un clavo ardiendo como ultima esperanza de que el oro suba, que no lo hara en un escenario mundial de decrecimiento y deflación.


----------



## Pedernal (5 Oct 2015)

Se habla de ello, hablo por mi, porque todo en el mundo globalizado esta unido y una guerra en la que se empiezan a implicar pesos pesados como Rusia, afectará de una forma u otra a la economía mundial y de rebote al oro. Esta en el fondo es una guerra, como todas, para sacar beneficio de algo.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Bueno, ya que hay que citarle por su nick, pero que no le "pega" lo más mínimo, vamos que Vd. sigue demostrando los mismos "conocimientos" de siempre y en relación a los MPs muy "justitos", por no decir nulos...

Sr "Cansino" -ese nick le "pega" más...-, ya le he dicho en repetidas ocasiones que en el 1er. post del hilo se explica cómo se iba a desarrollar el mismo y que es una repetición del 2º hilo y también del 1º cuando yo me "metí" ahí... haciendo que los que dirigen este foro le cambiarán el nombre (en origen no era "Evolución del precio del Oro"), medida que no compartí por aquello de respetar al creador del mismo, aunque éste se declaraba "anti-metalero", pero acabe llevándome bien con él... Para su siempre escasa información, pues ya sabe algo más, aunque dudo de que le sirva de algo: Vd. me recuerda a aquel burro que va por la vía del tren y oye el sonido que le alerta de su llegada y se dice para sí: "Cómo no te apartes tú..." Pues, igualito...

Mire, este hilo que tiene vocación "metalera", por la "asociación" que Vd no entiende o se resiste a hacerlo, trata de todo aquello que directa e indirectamente tiene relación, por tanto tocamos tanto los MPs como la Economía, Geopolítica, etc. Luego, hay algo que está claro: hablamos de lo que nos APETECE, por decirlo educadamente... Y, por si lo desconoce (SEGURO...), éste hilo es muy visitado por foreros que no tienen nada que ver con los MPs e incluso que ni les interesan, por tanto lo hacen por "otros" motivos y que son fáciles de reconocer.

Respecto a su opinión sobre el Oro, dado que lo tiene tan claro, NADIE le está obligando, recomendando ni aconsejando que compre, NI MUCHO MENOS... El Oro no está hecho para Vd. e imagino que debe saber el porqué... ya que si no "especuló" ni compró con el Oro, pues la evolución de su precio debiera importarle un comino.

No sé, pero anda terriblemente flojo en Historia... bueno en "línea" con el resto de sus "conocimientos" y se lo digo porque el Oro es tan antiguo como la Historia humana, de manera que ha conocido muchos más períodos de Decrecimiento y Deflación de los que Vd. pueda imaginarse.

En fin, Sr "Cansino", haga el favor de "currárselo" un poco más la próxima vez que se pase por aquí. Sigue siendo muy "flojo"...

Y os dejo un par de artículos y uno debía estar esperando al "amigo"...

- Las perlas informativas del mes de septiembre de 2015

- Gold & War | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Interesante...

- Caution: More Commodity Price Weakness Ahead - Bloomberg View

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Oct 2015)

Hoy en el DAX ha ocurrido algo, para mi, desconcertante.
El índice ha subido 2,74%, lo cual para el DAX no es moco de pavo.
Una sola empresa ha caido y se ha desmoronado estrepitosamente KSN (-24,66 %) y se dedica a producir material de minería.

Las variaciones en el DAX no son como en nuestra casa que lo mismo le da por subir que bajar como un cohete.

En cualquier caso, esto de K+s me ha dejado un tanto extrañado.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Oct 2015)

Hola, frisch: Lo de K+S tiene "explicación" y ahí te la dejo...

- Las acciones de K+S se desploman casi un 25 % tras retirada oferta Potash Por EFE

Y hoy, en vista del Festival alcista de las Bolsas, he decidido que mis FI y PP ya han obtenido la rentabilidad buscada y vuelven hacia la RF a Corto Plazo... Y a esperar otra ocasión, aunque realmente los objetivos para este año ya están casi cumplidos.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Oct 2015)

Lo de los Tratados de Libre (de mis narices) Comercio sigue su curso. En breve las lechugas las harán de plástico comestible y biodegradable (en caso de no comérselas).

EEUU y Japón sellan un pacto de libre comercio histórico

Edito

Eso sí, las comercializará Amazon Fresh o Intel o por qué no, Volkswagen ¡Total!

Dios mío ¡Qué mundo! y cuantos incautos que lo habitan.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# frisch: Era lo previsible y eso ya hemos comentado que nos llegará también a la UE... En el TPP, aparte de otras consideraciones de amplio calado en todos los aspectos, hay un detalle importante desde el punto de vista geopolítico: confronta a China en esa área...

Y os dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Un infierno laboral creado por los grandes partidos

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2015)

- EE.UU. y varios países firman el Acuerdo de Asociación Transpacífico (TPP)

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (6 Oct 2015)

Sigue al alza el oro de papel. 

*Reporte backwardation: “dueños” por onza de oro siguen en aumento*
Reporte backwardation: â€œdueÃ±osâ€ por onza de oro siguen en aumento - Forbes MÃ©xico


----------



## timi (6 Oct 2015)

saludos

dejo esto

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...st-russia-iran-nato-warns-airspace-violations

:|


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-silver-market-disconnect-continues-2-must-see-charts/

- Gold to

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Oct 2015)

Putin sigue "cerrando" su estrategia en torno a Siria...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...as-de-siria-con-los-sistemas-de-misiles-s-300

Saludos.


----------



## racional (7 Oct 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Se habla de ello, hablo por mi, porque todo en el mundo globalizado esta unido y una guerra en la que se empiezan a implicar pesos pesados como Rusia, afectará de una forma u otra a la economía mundial y de rebote al oro. Esta en el fondo es una guerra, como todas, para sacar beneficio de algo.



Claro si, seguir soñando que oro va salvar el mundo y vosotros os vais hacer ricos gracias a esto. Son las peliculas que os gusta montaros. Pero la realidad es otra.


----------



## pamarvilla (7 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Putin sigue "cerrando" su estrategia en torno a Siria...
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...as-de-siria-con-los-sistemas-de-misiles-s-300
> 
> Saludos.



Desde luego los rusos no se andan con tantas tonterías a la hora de intervenir militarmente. 
Al final Bashar al-Asad logrará mantenerse en el poder en Siria aunque supongo que al final habrá un reparto territorial que contente a las potencias.

Me temo que no vamos a poder hacernos tan "ricos" con esta guerra. :rolleye:
Salu2


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Oct 2015)

Ya se que muchos observáis el precio del oro en $, pero he pegado un ojo a la cotización en € y me ha llamado la atención esto:

21 de Julio a 1019 y comienza el descenso, recupera progresivamente hasta
20 de Agosto a 1028 y comienza el descenso, recupera progresivamente hasta
24 de Septiembre a 1028 y comienza el descenso, ahora en 1021

A ver si nos da una alegría y pega un buen bajón, que las compras de fin de año ya están aquí


----------



## Pedernal (7 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Claro si, seguir soñando que oro va salvar el mundo y vosotros os vais hacer ricos gracias a esto. Son las peliculas que os gusta montaros. Pero la realidad es otra.



Yo nunca me haré rico ni con el oro ni con nada, porque soy un simple currante que vive de su sueldo. Tengo los pies en la tierra. Otra cosa es que me interese comprar unas monedas de oro o plata en vez de meter la cantidad equivalente en el banco. Además me gusta diversificar los medios en los que leo las noticias.
Cuantos debates sobre el TTIP se han hecho en las televisiones? Ninguno o quizá comentado de rebote. Tampoco lo verás en ningún telediario. 
Por eso no te confundas, unos hablan de fútbol o de gran hermano, porque les gusta y a otros nos gustan otras cosas... Sin intención de hacernos ricos como los que se vuelven locos rellenando quinielas semana tras semana...
Puede que sea incluso, cuestión de gustos...
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (7 Oct 2015)

Es importante diferenciar entre la opinión, el comentario, incluso el comentario mordaz y la provocación a secas o gratuita.

A esta segunda compañero no hay que hacer ni caso.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Como te dice el amigo frisch, NI CASO... A este "espabilado" lo tenemos más que "calado" y a mí me encanta para darle unas cuantas "yoyas" ¿intelectuales? (lo digo por su escasa capacidad...). A este se le puede aplicar esta frase de François de La Rochefoucauld: "Tres clases hay de ignorancia: no saber lo que debiera saberse, saber mal lo que se sabe, y saber lo que no debiera saberse."

Y, Pedernal, yo también he sido un currante toda la p. vida y, evidentemente, NO soy rico ni lo seré, a no ser que me toque la Primitiva (a la que juego, sino ni así...). Eso no quita para que quien haya sabido gestionarse bien, pues con el tiempo consiga un Patrimonio más o menos interesante...

Además, el "pollo" este se piensa que por aquí compramos el Oro como quien compra garbanzos... Hay que tener una "inteligencia" muy "justita" para pensar así o bien que, en su momento, "especuló" con el Oro y salió "trasquilado", sino no veo el motivo a esa inquina contra el MP... 

En fin, pasa por aquí sin ninguna "Gloria" y SÍ con mucha "Pena"...

Y os dejo esto...

- Rebelion. Volkswagen, la punta del iceberg

Saludos.

# paketazo: Cuando te vaya bien, ¿podrías sacarnos unos AT sobre el Oro y la Plata? Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## frisch (7 Oct 2015)

Un campesino valenciá dice unas cuantas cosas rotundas en un Foro de Empresarios. Desafortunadamente, en mi opinión, caen en saco roto porque la capacidad de regeneración de un empresario inhumano o de un político corrupto, es casi nula. Y, sobre todo, no creo que estén por la labor porque de hacerlo, una vez más, lo harían por la pasta.

En fin, el agricultor y las verdades del barquero.

Astillas de realidad: ALTO Y CLARO: UN CAMPESINO LES RECUERDA LAS VERDADES DEL BARQUERO A POLÃTICOS Y EMPRESARIOS

Me hace gracia en el vídeo el baile de las camareras sirviendo café.
Yo hubiese redoblado tambores y ordenado un silencio sepulcral.
Mónica está en el fondo, un poquillo incómoda.


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2015)

*fernando* en breve os pondré unos gráficos de dónde estamos, y a dónde podemos ir.

Estoy de viaje con el móvil, me dedico a leeros, por eso estos dias poco aporto. En cuanto tenga el ordenador delante...al tajo.

Asi por encima, seguimos en tierra de nadie en metales, y en S&P, yo veo clara distribución arriba...pero suelo equivocarme.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...s-e-israel-atrapados-en-sus-propias-mentiras/

- www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-10-06/silver-coin-premiums-soar-above-50

Saludos.


----------



## timi (8 Oct 2015)

dejo esto

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...nk-preannounces-massive-loss-may-cut-dividend

que se note que estamos en octubre ,,,,


----------



## Arbeyna (8 Oct 2015)

"Time horizons and positions are likely to become increasingly limited the closer we get to year-end. This could result in gold getting trapped within a range, albeit amid choppy interim price action."

Could Q4 bring a rally in gold?

Ya podía quedar en un rango de 700-750 €/oz 

"Gold is halfway back from its low but if you look at gold miners [they] are at the all-time lows,"
This is a new opportunity to buy gold: Technician

A ver qué opinan los expertos sobre el análisis de la CNBC.


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2015)

*Arbeyna* no te digo que no, sin embargo, ¿a cuantos crees que están deseosos de alcanzar esos precios para hacer un "all in"?

Piensa en el exceso de liquidez que hay en bonos, bolsa, burbujas inmobiliarias (usa,UK,...)

El oro tiene muchas novias, y más que va a tener cuando se enrarezca el clima y se busque refugio en sectores defensivos...que no los hay. Incluso, y no es santo de mi devoción, no me extrañaría que ante la falta de alternativas, hasta el bitcoin vuele a precios nunca vistos...ya veremos.

Un saludo, y sin prisa, a ir viendo el paisaje relajados y desde la distancia.


----------



## pamarvilla (8 Oct 2015)

Por el momento Alemania sigue con la política de repatriación de sus reservas auríferas. ¿Un aviso a navegantes?

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/1...ica-localizacion-todos-lingotes-oro-reservas/


----------



## maragold (8 Oct 2015)

Interesante artículo sobre el posicionamiento de uno de los fondos más exitosos de los últimos años... (muy) largo en liquidez y largo con apalancamiento en oro y plata. Bononato no lee a Racional... :XX:

El mejor gestor español a tres años se posiciona para el apocalipsis financiero. Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Arbeyna: Pues, en esta ocasión voy a compartir la opinión de nuestro amigo paketazo... Para ver el Oro en torno a $700-$750, y que por AT podrían darse, pues a cuánto estaría, por ejemplo, el barril de Crudo... Entonces no es difícil hacerse una composición de lugar del mundo que nos tocaría vivir y te aseguro que, en ese momento, lo menos preocupante sería a cuánto cotizará el Oro. Llegados a ese punto, me parece que lo mejor es tener buena parte de los "deberes" ya realizados, porque las "curvas" serían de auténtico vértigo y, por cierto, si no lo "enderezan" nos estamos dirigiendo hacia ESO...

En lo personal, sigo sosteniendo que va a costar ver el Oro por debajo de los $1000-$978 y ahí entrarían SEGURO muchos "peces gordos" para intercambiar "papel" por FÍSICO y de eso no tengo la menor duda... 

Bueno, hoy le han vuelto a hacer a la Plata una de las acostumbradas "barrabasadas" y sin ningún tipo de amagos, a la "brava"...

Y os dejo esto...

- La no tributación por transmisiones compraventa de oro España

- El oro rebota con los bancos centrales, la plata cae en China | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Oct 2015)

maragold dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre el posicionamiento de uno de los fondos más exitosos de los últimos años... (muy) largo en liquidez y largo con apalancamiento en oro y plata. Bononato no lee a Racional... :XX:
> 
> El mejor gestor español a tres años se posiciona para el apocalipsis financiero. Blogs de Valor Añadido



Caramba!!!, casi ná...creo que no tardaremos mucho en ver otros fondos siguiendo un poco la estela en liquidez, plata y oro...


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Oct 2015)

Para los que gustáis del AT...

- Gary Tanashian Blog | Gold Vsâ€¦ | Talkmarkets

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (8 Oct 2015)

Hola foreros
¿Qué os parece este titular de El Periódico?

_GUERRA CIVIL EN SIRIA

La OTAN advierte a Rusia que está lista para enviar tropas a Turquía
Los ministros de Defensa aliados acusan al Kremlin de crear una situación «muy peligrosa»

La Alianza Atlántica califica de «inaceptable» la repetida violación del espacio aéreo turco_

También lo he puesto por si pudiera tener repercusión en el precio del oro.

Fuente:
La OTAN advierte a Rusia que está lista para enviar tropas a Turquía


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Je,je,je... ¡Menos "lobos"! Esa es una "proclama" de la OTAN que Putin se pasa por ahí... ¿Enviar más tropas a Turquía? Precisamente, el país de ña OTAN que tiene el segundo Ejército de Tierra más numeroso de la Alianza...

Mira, plastic_age, viendo la efectividad de la aviación rusa es difícil no sospechar que les ha llegado información muy específica sobre el dispositivo y despliegue del EI y, muy probablemente, de quienes menos podéis imaginar... Quizás, de los ¿americanos?
No sería la primera vez que hacen algo semejante...

Además, es muy difícil de que EE.UU. no supiese que Rusia iba a atacar en Siria al EI, pues los preparativos y despliegues previos anunciaban algo parecido. Ya os comenté en su momento que la presencia de los carros de combate rusos T-90 eran algo muy "significativo". Además, para quienes no lo sepan, un militar americano de alto rango al que se le vincula con el EI, fue destituido previamente al ataque de Rusia...

Y "ESO" llamado Morenés haría bien en estar "calladito" y dejar de hacer de "perro faldero"... Como si nuestra batería Patriot fuera relevante en ese escenario y buscándonos problemas con una nación con la que no tendríamos que tener nada en contra.

Por cierto, fijate como esta noticia -más rigurosa- tiene "otra" lectura...

- La OTAN rechaza implicarse en la guerra secreta entre Rusia y Turquía

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Sin futuro, ¿hasta cuándo?

Saludos.


----------



## timi (9 Oct 2015)

vaya ,,,, se ve que tenemos algún problemilla y no habrá recuperación,,,

Next financial crash is coming â€“ and before we've fixed flaws from last one | Business | The Guardian

"Los choques pueden tener origen en los mercados avanzados y emergentes y, en combinación con las vulnerabilidades del sistema sin dirección, podría dar lugar a una interrupción del mercado global de activos y un repentino agotamiento de la liquidez del mercado en muchas clases de activos", dice el FMI, advirtiendo que algunos mercados parecen ser "frágil".

pero nos queda la impresora no ????

buenos dias


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: No se ha evitado (aÃºn) una Tercera Guerra Mundial

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La farsa del Acuerdo de AsociaciÃ³n TranspacÃ­fico (TPP)

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Oct 2015)

hay cuerda pa rato, por lo que intuyo...


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: No se ha evitado (aÃºn) una Tercera Guerra Mundial
> 
> ...



He leido ambos artículos.

Sobre el primero diré que, en mi opinión, no habrá tercera guerra mundial (enténdamonos, enfrentamiento entre el bloque Rusia y el bloque del país sin nombre) porque en lo alto de la pirámide los intereses son los mismos. Se enseñarán los dientes pero poco más.

Putin y a Obama no dejan de ser sino meros representantes del poder (no olvidemos que han sido elegidos mediante el mismo sistema mediático que el que ha elegido a Mariano Rajoy, Angela Merkel o François Hollande). El poder real, por decirlo gráficamente, está más arriba en el escalafón y en manos de otros (otros) intereses.

Luego, no habrá tercera guerra mundial.

En cuanto al segundo artículo. Mi opinión es que esto de presentar zonas de libre comercio sin aranceles y todas esas cosas no ha tenido, no tiene, ni tendrá sentido (común, pero sí sentido crematístico) porque sencillamente es imposible.

Las grandes zonas de libre comercio presuponen (para tener éxito) grandes medios de producción y, sobre todo, de comercialización. ¿Quienes los tienen? Bueno, pues es suficiente consultar el Dow Jones, 

El libre comercio a gran escala siempre se traduce como hegemonía del grande contra el pequeño y, lo que quizás habría que comenzar a preguntarse es, en qué clase de pueblo, ciudad queremos vivir. En uno en el que todo, absolutamente todo se adquiere en el Mercadona (empresa de gan distribución) o a través de Internet, o en uno en el que lo que se pueda adquirir in situ, producido in situ y, si no producido in situ (por razones obvias) a 5, 25, 150, 300 km del "in situ" pero no a 4000 km de distancia y vendido por los mismos de siempre (no me refiero a los chinos).

Por supuesto, para ello, hay que tener corazón.

¡Falta corazón!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

- https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/188031-perturbaciones-fondo-soberano-noruega

- https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/187727-cuales-son-peligros-ocultos-tpp

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/188031-perturbaciones-fondo-soberano-noruega
> 
> Saludos.



La situación en la que le ponen a Noruega es realmente inquietante porque se ve que a estos rapaces todo les da igual.

Hay que recordar que antes de que Noruega descubriese en sus mares petróleo era un país muy del tres al cuarto que se bandeaba bien por su reducida población y una gestión más bien racional de sus recursos y producción interior. Era un país más bien de mentalidad rural. Los suecos siempre los consideraron los extremeños, andaluces o portugueses de la zona. Noruega fue colonia Sueca durante mucho tiempo. Lucharon por dejar de estar bajo el yugo sueco y lo consiguieron

Noruega tuvo la brillante idea de dedicar la casi totalidad de los beneficios del petróleo (que ellos sabían y saben finitos) a un fondo de "seguridad" para el futuro de sus habitantes.

40 años después las aves de rapiña se lo comen.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/10/05/que-no-hay-en-hungria-que-ya-hay-en-toda-europa/

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Oct 2015)

Parece que las economías de todo el mundo se están enfriando, cada una a su ritmo, pero se enfrían. Ahora países como "el país sin nombre", que también están cada vez peor, empiezan desde hace tiempo a implantar/obligar a sus "aliados" tratados como el TTIP que no es ni más ni menos que un atraco a mano armada de los países donde se implanta. A Méjico lo han terminado de hundir y Canadá de momento ya ha tenido que pagar una multa millonaria a a las tabaqueras por poner en las cajetillas SMOKING KILL, y lo que vendrá detrás. Ahora supongo que para poder seguir manteniendo su WAY OF LIVE, tienen que estrujarnos a los europeos. Las superpotencias como los EEUU no tienen nunca ni aliados ni amigos solamente lacayos que llegado el momento pueden ser sacrificados.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 23:30 ----------

Por cierto que hoy aprobaron definitivamente el impuesto al sol. Otra vergüenza más. Igual me equivoco pero a ver cuanto dinero nos cuesta a todos los españoles el desastre de VW. Si los bancos eran demasiado grandes para dejarles caer, Alemania igual nos obliga a pagarles sus multas para no quebrar..,


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Oct 2015)

Ya que citas a Alemania, Pedernal, cuando se disipe lo de Volkswagen, ya veremos cuándo estalla Deutsche Bank y parece que hay ahí un "pufo" de cuidado...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Oct 2015)

Pues parece que lo de VW lo vamos a pagar entre todos, o por lo menos vamos camino de ello.


Volkswagen vincula la inversión en España a recibir ayudas públicas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tiogelito (10 Oct 2015)

El titular es un poco tendencioso, pero estoy convencido que sumando todas las ayudas a SEAT /VW, cada uno podriamos tener un coche gratis


----------



## Pedernal (10 Oct 2015)

AsÃ­ colapsarÃ¡ EspaÃ±a: RECESIÃ“N 2016 | Un TÃ©cnico Preocupado

Interesante análisis de lo que viene.
Un saludo


----------



## amador (10 Oct 2015)

Gracias por enlazarlo.

Un artículo que presenta un panorama terrorífico pero muy posible, como ya se ha comentado en este hilo muchas veces.

El artículo no menciona que pasaría con el precio del los MP en esta situación, ni tampoco de otras materias primas. Por ejemplo, ¿subirían los alimentos?

Seguro que muchos compañeros del foro pueden ampliar bastante en este sentido.

Saludos




Pedernal dijo:


> AsÃ* colapsarÃ¡ EspaÃ±a: RECESIÃ“N 2016 | Un TÃ©cnico Preocupado
> 
> Interesante análisis de lo que viene.
> Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, hoy ando bastante mal de tiempo y no puedo explayarme como quisiera y es que el artículo enlazado por Pedernal es muy interesante, pero vamos tampoco debe sorprenderos porque mucho de esto ya se ha comentado e informado por este hilo.

Hace tiempo que me refería al 2016 y, en lo personal, hasta que no empiece a andar NO me voy a pronunciar al respecto, pero evidentemente no "pinta" bien... aunque ni en España ni en prácticamente todo el planeta.

amador, en una situación deflacionaria mundial, las Materias Primas en general todavía caerían más. Los precios de los alimentos NO tendrían porqué subir en los mercados, pero la realidad sería "otra" y YA LO ES... Me explico: sueldos más bajos y precariedad laboral (ya no digo paro...) hacen que un alimento que vale "X" sea más caro en el poder adquisitivo y, por tanto, no hace falta que suba el precio para notar ese efecto pernicioso en la menor renta disponible.

Respecto a los MPs, pues veríamos qué pasa con las políticas monetarias, especialmente en las de Occidente, pero la Plata a corto podría pasarlo mal y el Oro podría hacerlo mejor. Sin embargo, para que ambos metales "despeguen" parece que hacen falta muchos más catalizadores y lo peor de todo es que no parecen ser los más "deseables"...

Bueno, lo dejo aquí y ya veremos si más tarde dispongo de más tiempo y sino mañana...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 21:01 ----------

¡Ah! y os dejo esto...

- Bundesbank

Fijaros en lo que dice sobre el Deutsche Bank...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2015)

- Â¡LO QUE FALTABA! UN HALLAZGO PETROLÃFERO QUE ENCENDERÃ AÃšN MÃS LA GUERRA EN SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Oct 2015)

Brutal lo de Turquía :

*Urgente: Manifestación por la paz entre Kurdos y Turquía acaba a bombazos yihadistas los amigos de Erdogan*

---------- Post added 11-oct-2015 at 00:53 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> - Â¡LO QUE FALTABA! UN HALLAZGO PETROLÃFERO QUE ENCENDERÃ AÃšN MÃS LA GUERRA EN SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Notición, desde cuando se sabrá?...No sé que artimañas puede llevar a cabo Israel para quedarse con ese territorio oficialmente, porque extraoficialmente ya es de ellos. De un tiempo a esta parte hay una sensación en el ambiente de que algo gordo e inesperado sucederá en algún lugar que cambiará muchas cosas de las que conocemos los mortales normales porque los seres de luz están al tanto de todo. Que lo sepáis, que sabemos que lo sabéis!!


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2015)

Probablemente, desde 2010... Y la Guerra Civil de Siria se inicia a principios de 2011... Aunque NO creo que se produzca en concreto por esos yacimientos de Petróleo, sino que "teorizo" sobre que lo sucedido en Siria es la consecuencia del intento de controlar grandes superficies de Gas y Crudo que existen en una amplia extensión de territorio en el que confluyen los intereses de diferentes países y también los de las Potencias que apoyan a unos y a otros...

SÍ, Bocanegra, somos muchos los que percibimos cierto "olor a azufre" en el ambiente... Es como si todos esperásemos algo parecido al 11-S y me refiero a un acontecimiento no ya de esa naturaleza -que podría ser...-, sino de la misma repercusión y consecuencias que tuvo en su momento... y que todavía arrastramos.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Oct 2015)

amador dijo:


> Gracias por enlazarlo.
> 
> Un artículo que presenta un panorama terrorífico pero muy posible, como ya se ha comentado en este hilo muchas veces.
> 
> ...



En el tema de los alimentos habría que puntualizar algunas cosas que se nos pasan por alto, los alimentos ya son caros y casi inaccesibles para la mayoría de nosotros, lo que sucede es que nos ponen en las tiendas esos sucedáneos por dos duros para poder llenar el buche aunque ello ponga en riesgo nuestra supervivencia vital. Esto hace que la gente no estalle y se ponga en pie de guerra por no poder alimentar a sus hijos mientras los alimenta con un bocadillo de mortadela o unos huevos con salchichas, todo de muy baja calidad y a precios de derribo. 

Cuando en España se habla de malnutrición infantil los políticos y los medios intentan venderlo como si se estuvieran muriendo de hambre y no es así en el 99% de los caso, lo que realmente sucede es que al niño le damos unos espagueti con tomate hacendado que ni los que lo fabrican conocen los ingradientes y sale el plato por 20 céntimos cuando si queremos hacer unos espagueti con tomate de manera artesanal y con productos de calidad, el precio se puede disparar x10; y eso las economías más humildes no lo soportarían.

Bueno, a la pregunta de si los alimentos subirán, la respuesta es SI los naturales de calidad y NO los preparados de baja calidad.

---------- Post added 11-oct-2015 at 02:02 ----------




Pedernal dijo:


> Pues parece que lo de VW lo vamos a pagar entre todos, o por lo menos vamos camino de ello.
> 
> 
> Volkswagen vincula la inversión en España a recibir ayudas públicas - elEconomista.es



Por A o por B siempre pagamos los mismos, el que tenga unas onzas de oro o plata quizá se salve de pagar una buena parte de la fiesta de otros.


----------



## nicoburza (11 Oct 2015)

Invierta en oro y gane en comisiones por armar una red propia

Karatbars International. Una oportunidad de negocio llena de libertad.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Oct 2015)

nicoburza dijo:


> Invierta en oro y gane en comisiones por armar una red propia
> Karatbars International. Una oportunidad de negocio llena de libertad.



Ya tienes un hilo abierto y está bien visible, creo que este hilo no es el lugar adecuado.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Incidente entre cazas rusos y turcos en la frontera siria. Aviones turcos violan repetidamente el espacio aéreo de Grecia

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (11 Oct 2015)

nicoburza dijo:


> Invierta en oro y gane en comisiones por armar una red propia
> 
> Karatbars International. Una oportunidad de negocio llena de libertad.




El timo piramidal de siempre?
Si quieres invertir en oro lo compras y listo. Ya has invertido.
Vi hace poco unos vídeos de unos que te hacían trabajar desde casa buscando "socios" y el premio después de un mes de trabajo era un lingote de oro de 5 gramos. No se sí es algo parecido. Si me equivoco mil perdones pero esque no todo el mundo distingue entre un timo y una inversión.
Un saludo.


----------



## nekcab (11 Oct 2015)

Del anterior enlace de Fernando:



www.goldcore.com dijo:


> "...
> 
> Casualmente, el mismo día Deutsche Bank ha advertido que va a perder la friolera de 6,2 mil millones € ($ 7 millones de dólares) en el tercer trimestre, su mayor pérdida trimestral en al menos una década y potencialmente nunca."



Vaya ostia ¿no?

Seguro que esta noticia se la enseño al mismo que el otro día confundía políticas liberales con conservadoras (y lo mejor: se quedaba tan ancho), y ... ¡¡¡nada, que siga la fiesta!!!

Todo está mezclado, todo es confuso a propósito. Cuando incluso ves que aquellos que prentenden hacerte creer (y no, no solo me refiero a los partidos grandes) que te están ayudando, y juegan también al mismo juego de mezclar, confundir, ... en una palabra: LIARTE, solamente acabas sacando la conclusión que nuestro destino es eso: NUESTRO destino. Y que lo que ocurre había de ocurrir pq es nuestro destino.

Es lo que hay por mucho que nos duela.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Precisamente, ayer durante una reunión con unos amigos, comentaba el tema de Deutsche Bank y lo que hay ahí es la "leche"... Con decirte que si no lo controlan podemos estar, andando el tiempo, ante otro posible Lehman Brothers...

Bueno, yo siempre digo que podemos ir haciendo hasta que el Destino nos alcance, pero no es menos cierta esta frase de William Shaskespeare: "El destino es el que baraja las cartas, pero nosotros somos los que jugamos."

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

- Rebelion. Las 25 Noticias m

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Oct 2015)

nekcab dijo:


> Todo está mezclado, todo es confuso a propósito. Cuando incluso ves que aquellos que prentenden hacerte creer (y no, no solo me refiero a los partidos grandes) que te están ayudando, y juegan también al mismo juego de mezclar, confundir, ... en una palabra: LIARTE, solamente acabas sacando la conclusión que nuestro destino es eso: NUESTRO destino.



Bueno, no sé si te he entendido perfectamente lo que expresas pero al leerte no puedo menos que tratar de dar, sino una respuesta a cierta angustia y cabreo, sí mi opinión que espero de algo te sirva.

Efectivamente, vivimos en la era de la confusión.

En realidad, vivimos una época en que conjugan dos factores.

Por un lado el desenmascaramiento de toda una serie de cosas que dábamos por buenas y ciertas y, por otro, el monumental despliegue de información (a través de Internet).

Es lógico que la conjunción de ambas cosas dé lugar a una confusión, mezcla que. como tú, creo que es querida así (alimentada a propósito).

Bien, ¿nos pegamos un tiro? ¿nos echamos al monte?

Yo optaría por volver a la sensatez.

De hecho, esa sensatez nunca ha dejado de ser practicada. Siempre, en todas las épocas de la Historia del ser humano, ha habido personas que han vivido de acuerdo con unos principios que yo llamo, lo que te dicta la conciencia. No la cabeza, ni el corazón, sino la conciencia.

Por supuesto, practicando eso no llegarás a ser Presidente de nada y, es probable que incluso te arruines, o te arruinen.

Pero la tranquilidad de actuar de acuerdo con tu conciencia, eso no tiene precio (precisamente, precio).

Buenos alimentos y mucha paciencia.

Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Oct 2015)

Je,je,je... Muy bueno este artículo...

- ClubOrlov: The World's Silliest Empire

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Oct 2015)

Una de las razones por las que el país sin nombre ha fracasado como país, como sociedad y como modelo (ellos que lo tenían todo).

Deep Poverty in America: the On-Going Tradition of Not Caring

Edito

Y no nos olvidemos que generaciones de europeos, 3 desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial, crecieron bajo el discurso dominante de que ellos representaban, pues, a lo que había que aspirar.

Y re-edito

Para el discurso, legítimo, que piensa y defiende que la pobreza es una consecuencia de que no se gobierne como _yo_ pienso que se debe gobernar.

Pobres habrá siempre, incluso en el más utópico de los sistemas ¿Por qué? Porque la individualidad, que al mismo tiempo es generadora de grandes logros, conlleva que siempre haya gente que pierda, por mil razones, el tren.

Una sociedad digna, sea del color que sea, se calibra, en su dignidad, por atender, ayudar y llevar hacia adelante a los más débiles.


----------



## timi (12 Oct 2015)

buenos días

Fernando , tu que controlas de esto , es normal lo que enlazo?
es mentira?

Londres autoriza a sus pilotos derribar los aviones rusos en Irak - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, timi: Es CIERTO...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-atacar-aviones-de-rusia-en-caso-de-qamenazaq

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (12 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Es CIERTO...
> 
> - En ayuda de los grupos terroristas y con el cuento de los "terroristas moderados" autorizan a la OTAN a atacar aviones de Rusia en caso de "amenaza"
> 
> Saludos.





Pues estas noticias son malísimas porque es como buscar un motivo para empezar a tortas...
Además el umbral de tener la vida amenazada no será el mismo en todos los pilotos.


----------



## timi (12 Oct 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Pues estas noticias son malísimas porque es como buscar un motivo para empezar a tortas...
> Además el umbral de tener la vida amenazada no será el mismo en todos los pilotos.



están jugando con fuego ,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola,timi: De momento, en fuentes consultadas cercanas a la OTAN NO me han confirmado la veracidad de esa noticia. Supongo que habrá que esperar a que se pronuncien o bien hay una decisión unilateral por parte de los británicos. De todas formas, tampoco creo que lleguen a ese extremo... Me explico: si Irak solicita oficialmente que la aviación rusa bombardee a los efectivos del EI, pues tanto UK como la OTAN NO tienen nada que decir al respecto, de acuerdo a la legalidad internacional. Así, que esa noticia -que algo de cierto debe llevar...-, pues hay que tomarla con "pinzas" y se debe referir al supuesto de que los aviones militares rusos se adentren en territorio iraquí sin el permiso de su Gobierno y aún así...

Realmente, timi, hace tiempo que digo que hay cosas en este mundo que recuerdan a un polvorín y cuyos guardianes son unos "monos" que juegan con "cerillas"...

Y dejo esto otro relacionado con el tema...

- Moscow Demands Britain Explain "Green Light To Shoot Down Russian Jets" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (12 Oct 2015)

Interesante

http://www.riosmauricio.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Rickards_The-Death-of-Money.pdf

Project Prophecy


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Este gráfico explica por qué Asia está matando a Europa (y al BCE). Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Oct 2015)

Bueno aunque sea un off-topic creo que merece la pena contarlo porque muestra cómo funciona cierta parte del país (el nuestro) y, por mucho que haya gente que crea que es "personal e intransferible", estoy convencido de que ocurre en todas partes (Volkswagen no es más que un ejemplo).

Me imagino que habréis oido hablar de la concejala de Ciudadanos que pidió un billete de avión mensual para asistir a los plenos desde Chicago ya que, ahora, reside en esa ciudad pero ha "ganado" la concejalía.

Resulta que los de Ciudadanos, por fin, le han dado de baja del cotarro (me refiero de concejala).

Esta historia, ya de por sí es, no sé, churriguresca y, en un país con dos dedos de frente, como para tomar la decisión de irse todos en peregrinación al Monte Tabor y pedir clemencia por tanta insensatez.

Pues no. Se considera que el partido ha reaccionado a tiempo (se refieren a los del partido en la sede central) porque los del partido en la sede local por lo visto no supieron detectar que la militante opositora a concejalía, era cuando menos "rarita".

Nada, se ha lavado a tiempo el escarnio en la lápida que reza Democracia y a otra cosa mariposa.

Pues bueno, va ahora la ex-concejala y hace unas declaraciones, no ya dignas de una España cañí, churriguresca, berlanguiana sino de algo que debería poner los pelos de punta a cualquiera que todavía cree en que vivimos en un sistema que tiene visos de continuidad (me refiero a continuidad sana).

Dice que ella se presentó al concurso de Miss España y le hicieron la cama porque el concurso estaba amañado (bueno, todo está amañado, empezando por la Democracia). Asegura que ella misma ayudó a "desmontar" [el concurso en España], aunque eso sí "dignificando siempre el trabajo de las chicas que se presentan a los concursos de belleza" después de enterarse de lo que ocurrió el año en que ella se presentó, cuando ganó Sofía Mazagatos.

"Ahora soy política y pienso seguir luchando", ha dicho Carmen López.

Las declaraciones de Carmen López no acaban ahí. Afirma que Inocencio Arias [Inocencio F. Arias fue Secretario de Estado de Cooperación (viceministro), subsecretario de Asuntos Exteriores, Embajador de España en Naciones Unidas, portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores con tres gobiernos diferentes de la democracia (UCD, PSOE y PP).] y en el caso que nos atañe, miembro del jurado Miss España, Inocencio le hizo el siguiente comentario:

"Le preguntó si se iba a drogar cuando acabase el concurso como lo hizo Amparo Muñoz, algo que ella [la ex-concejala] se negó a contestar."

Añade que: "El título lo ganó Sofía Mazagatos, "que gozaba del favor de Luis María Anson".

Luis María Ansón

Periodista y escritor español. Preside el suplemento El Cultural de El Mundo y el periódico digital El Imparcial. Es miembro de la Real Academia Española, donde ocupa el sillón "ñ" minúscula.

La ideología de Anson oscila entre una fidelidad histórica a la monarquía y un liberalismo conservador.

Preside la agencia de información EFE entre 1976 y 1983.

Dirige el diario ABC entre 1983 y 1997.
Durante años fue presidente del concurso Miss España.
Funda el diario La Razón en 1998 tras ser destituido en ABC.
Funda y preside el diario digital El Imparcial el 23 de enero de 2008.


Dios mío ¡Apaga y vámonos!

_Edito_

Se me olvidaba, el enlace a la anti-noticia

Las sorprendentes declaraciones de la última concejal expulsada por Ciudadanos - Bolsamanía.com

re-edito

Por cierto, últimamente como que en los partidos de ámbito nacional abunda el género guapo ¿no? Pedro el guapo, Rivera el guapo, la ex-concejala aspirante a Miss España.

Menos mal que les queda Mariano que trasciende esas tonterías.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Está claro que Mariano no entiende de "guapuras" ni de casi nada... Sin conocerlo, el bueno de Marcel Aymé, nos dejo una buena descripción del personaje: "Algunas personas son tan falsas que ya no son conscientes de que piensan justamente lo contrario de lo que dicen."

Y dejo esto...

Inteligencia Financiera Global: La inflaciÃ³n podrÃ*a estallar “en 15 minutos”

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Oct 2015)

*frisch* eres un tipo que espera demasiado de dónde no hay nada que sacar, o quizá, eres un tipo que sabe que no hay nada que sacar, y se pregunta que coño espera la gente que se saque de dónde no hay nada.

Ahora un inciso respecto del género guapo/político/tomadores de pelo.

Yo si tengo que tirar mi voto a la basura, dárselo a una mujer guapa que no cataré, o entregarlo a una mujer/hombre que no saben hacer la O con un canuto...¿Qué quieres que te diga?

Comprende que nos guste o no, vale tanto el voto de un tonto de los cojones que no sabe abrir una lata de sardinas, como el de un físico teórico que resuelve cuestiones trascendentales para la raza humana...¿es eso justo?

Tu y yo, y medio foro sabemos la respuesta, ¿pero como lo solucionamos?...¿Cómo logramos que haya menos tontos de los cojones, si los listos/inteligentes tienen que irse del país?

No quiero menospreciar a ningún ser humano con este comentario que hago, pero si tengo un jefe más torpe que yo, un encargado más estúpido que yo, un profesor más mediocre que yo...¿hacia dónde vamos?...*frisch* ¿Qué esperas de un país dónde media población no sabe quién era Ortega y Gasset, y sin embargo se saben los goles que lleva marcados Ronaldo, o dónde veranea Belén Esteban...?

No te hagas más sangre compañero forero, esto va para largo, y la solución no son las bombas ni las balas, son los clásicos y la matemática...

un saludo a todos, no me olvido de lo que os debo...a ver si mañana saco un hueco.


----------



## frisch (12 Oct 2015)

Buenas noches paketazo, compañero de la vida.

En cuanto a tu primera reflexión-pregunta, la respuesta es lo segundo.

No me hago mala sangre es que me duele que Inocencio Arias y Luis María Ansón hayan caido tan bajo.

Uno ya no puede confiar ni en un ex-Embajador ante la ONU, ni ante un Académico de la Lengua.

¿En quién vamos a confiar?

_Edito_

El voto es algo serio tan serio que ante la oferta de guapos y de tontos que no saben hacer la O con un canuto, decidí hace tiempo, no votar. Precisamente, porque el voto es algo serio, no es baladí, marca lo que se va a hacer en los próximos x (según el país) años. No votar es una apuesta difícil, cierto, pero coherente con quien piensa que los votables y el sistema que los sustenta es lo más parecido, sino lo mismo, que el concurso de Miss España.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2015)

Bueno, como la opinión es libre: yo pienso que SÍ que hay que votar, al menos mientras se viva dentro de un determinado Sistema... O como dijo Benjamin Franklin:

"La Democracia son dos lobos y una oveja votando sobre qué se va a comer. La Libertad es la oveja, armada, impugnando el resultado."

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Pedernal (13 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # frisch: Está claro que Mariano no entiende de "guapuras" ni de casi nada... Sin conocerlo, el bueno de Marcel Aymé, nos dejo una buena descripción del personaje: "Algunas personas son tan falsas que ya no son conscientes de que piensan justamente lo contrario de lo que dicen."
> 
> ...




He leído el artículo y es interesante. Usar el precio del oro para crear inflación... Pero me imagino que esto implicaría romper con el oro-papel, sería difícilmente compatible "inflar" el precio del oro y al mismo tiempo vender infinidad de papelitos ETF de oro...
Ya veremos que tienen reservado los dueños del mundo para nosotros y nuestros hijos...


----------



## paketazo (13 Oct 2015)

He estado mirando por encima el gráfico de medio plazo del oro, y una vez más estamos tropezando con una pequeña resistencia en la zona de los 1160$ oz aproximadamente.

La gráfica a corto plazo está mejorando por momentos. Estamos ahora mismo situados sobre la media de 200 sesiones que desde abril no se daba. Y además, a media de 50 sesiones está apunto de cortar a la de 200 al alza (la de 50 es la línea azul, la de 200 la roja), si esto sucede próximamente, se considera cambio de tendencia de bajista a alcista, pero solo a nivel de gráfica o análisis técnico. Es un buen revulsivo cara un estirón alcista, veremos si lo logra, que de momento parece que si.

El otro punto clave es el 1220$ que si se rompe al alza, se anula una tendencia bajista de largo plazo, lo que deja abiertas las puertas a cerrar el famoso gap que hay abierto en 1370$ desde marzo del 2014. Y eso os aseguro que lo veremos, ¿ahora?, quién sabe.

Por abajo, el miedo está en perder 1120$ a corto plazo, lo que la mandaría a apoyar de nuevo en los 1100$.

Parece que quiere, y la gráfica se pone interesante, con escenario muy halagüeño para próximos meses, si además coincide con caídas en bolsa importantes, ni os cuento, y si se le salpimenta con tensiones geopolíticas a saber hasta dónde...pero no adelantemos nada, poco a poco.



Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: El artículo es interesante, pero no acabo de verlo en un mundo que se encuentra a la deriva... Además, crear Inflación de forma artificiosa -todavía MÁS...- complicaría mucho más la situación económico-financiera. Y ya dejo de lado el empeoramiento de la situación geopolítica y que intuyo se agudizará a medida que avancemos durante el próximo año 2016..

# paketazo: Gracias por el análisis. SÍ, soy de tu misma opinión en que un día se cerrará el gap abierto en torno a los $1370, pero el cuándo vete a saber, pero me imagino que eso se producirá algún día de forma súbita y, evidentemente, por razones que no invitan al optimismo en cuanto a nuestro entorno, ya me entiendes... Vamos, que he estado leyendo algunas cosas y que favorecen el pesimismo que hoy me invade, bueno nada que no "suavice" una cerveza dentro de unas cuantas horas.

Y os dejo un buen artículo... Que lástima que en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" NO aparezcan economistas de la talla de Juan Laborda, Roberto Centeno y otros...

- Vozpópuli - Los acreedores ideológicos entran en campaña

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (13 Oct 2015)

Aquí dos ideas interesantes. Un poco de más represión presente y futura para la gente y un aviso más de un posible crash. Como siempre un pasito más hacía el vacio jeje.

Os leo atentamente en este viaje hacía alguna parte. Cuidaros todos.

ATENCIÃ“N: REVELAN UNA DE LAS BASES PARA LA TIRANÃA QUE PRONTO SUFRIREMOS TODOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

SUENAN LAS ALARMAS: LA ECONOMÃA MUNDIAL A PUNTO DE VENIRSE ABAJO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## frisch (13 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y os dejo un buen artículo... Que lástima que en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" NO aparezcan economistas de la talla de Juan Laborda, Roberto Centeno y otros...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Los acreedores ideológicos entran en campaña
> 
> Saludos.



Leyendo el artículo de Juan Laborda que es un buen análisis y reflexión, me fijo en su manera de ponerle nombre a ese ente que, por lo visto, es el autor de parte del desaguisado en el que vivimos y viviremos.

Se refiere a él en su último párrafo y lo denomina "La superclase".

Complicado, realmente complicado. El problema se presenta peliagudo y difícil del resolver.

Miro en las páginas blancas, en las amarillas, en el anuario del Who is Who, de la CEOE, en el BOE y no hay rastro del ente ese. No hay forma de llamarle por teléfono, ni escribirle, ni nada.

Mi primera reflexión es que el enemigo (por utilizar terminología bélica) no se sabe quién es, en concreto. Sí, sí, ya sabemos, en el saco está Inditex, por ejemplo, pero, tampoco estamos tan seguros, porque para unos Amancio es un magnífico emprendedor y para otros un canalla.

Vamos que difícilmente va a poder ocurrir, incluso con mucho, miles de toneladas de voluntarismo lo que dice Laborda en su último párrafo:

_"La superclase va a intenta conservar su poder. Pero para ello necesita consolidar su control sobre el sistema global de la deuda. Por eso para la ciudadanía es vital, por un lado, una profunda reconversión de un sistema financiero sobredimensionado, a costa de gerencia y acreedores. Pero por otro, debemos exigir además, como única reforma estructural real, en aras de nuestra libertad, una reestructuración de la deuda, mediante las correspondientes quitas. Si eso ocurriese, automáticamente la superclase se arruinaría y perdería el control del poder. Y es aquí donde deberíamos ser proactivos y presionar hasta que emerja con fuerza una nueva clase política que asuma estas medidas."_


_Continuará..._ La reflexión de por qué hemos perdido esta guerra de antemano.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2015)

Je,je,je... frisch: "La diferencia entre un hombre común y corriente y un guerrero es que el guerrero lo acepta todo como un desafío, mientras que el hombre corriente lo toma todo como una bendición o una maldición." (Warren Bennis)

Moraleja: las Guerras NO se pierden de antemano... primero hay que "pelearlas" y luego ya se verá... ¿O crees que Leonidas y los suyos no sabían que iban a perder la batalla a la que iban a combatir? Sin embargo, abrigaban la esperanza de que aquel sacrificio sirviera para ganar la Guerra contra los persas... y que acabó sucediendo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## frisch (13 Oct 2015)

Sí, sin duda Fernando, pero lo que tú dices presupone que sepas quién es tu enemigo. Bueno, tú o yo. Y si empiezas a querer responder a esa pregunta, te encuentras con las páginas amarillas de medio mundo.

La guerra está perdida porque ellos saben quién es su "enemigo" pero nosotros no sabemos quién es el nuestro.

Para mí no tiene importancia perder esta guerra porque no creo que sea la guerra por la que realmente haya que luchar. Por eso decía lo de _Continuará_


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Oct 2015)

- AB InBev, SABMiller Reach Agreement on Acquisition - Bloomberg Business

- http://srsroccoreport.com/fiat-monetary-scam-100-bill-vs-gold/

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (14 Oct 2015)

Buenos dias!

Gold Jumps As China Devalues Yuan By Most In 2 Months, "Boosts Reforms" Of Corporate Bond Bubble | Zero Hedge


----------



## amador (14 Oct 2015)

Otro enlace sobre la posible aproximación de un colapso financiero (no se si se ha puesto antes).

Carl Icahn alerta del estallido de una burbuja de dimensiones incalculables. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Muy "revelador"...

- PressTV-US pulls warship out of Persian Gulf

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Oct 2015)

Interesante.
Donde dije digo, digo Diego y
¡Qué poderoso es Don Dinero!

Operación Campamento: Carmena se reúne con la mano derecha de Wang para desbloquear el Eurovegas chino. Noticias de Empresas


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Oct 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Interesante.
> Donde dije digo, digo Diego y
> ¡Qué poderoso es Don Dinero!
> 
> Operación Campamento: Carmena se reúne con la mano derecha de Wang para desbloquear el Eurovegas chino. Noticias de Empresas



Creo que del título al contenido hay muuuucha diferencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Ya no sólo en el título, sino que el proyecto de Wang NO tiene NADA que ver con el del GHDLGP de Sheldon Adelson... Además, ese proyecto sería muy beneficioso para la Comunidad de Madrid y, por tanto, para el país.

Por otro lado, entiendo que Carmena está haciendo una buena labor al frente al Ayuntamiento de Madrid y más si entramos en las "comparaciones" con su antecesora, la "Botella"... Y -¡Ojo!- que yo no vivo ni pertenezco a esa Comunidad autónoma, pero tengo amigos ahí que entienden que Carmena lo está haciendo bien dentro de sus posibilidades.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Oct 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Creo que del título al contenido hay muuuucha diferencia.



Es posible y ojalá. Tiempo al tiempo.

Pero dice (la noticia)

" _Pero la reunión tuvo también como tema central conocer la posición del consistorio de la capital para autorizar el proyecto conocido como el 'Eurovegas chino', en relación al intento del magnate estadounidense Sheldon Adelson de construir una ciudad del juego en los alrededores de Madrid.

El proyecto de Wang no incluye casinos ni bingos ni nada parecido, ya que está centrado en parques de atracciones, centros de ocio y un desarrollo inmobiliario que necesita el visto bueno del Ministerio de Defensa, dueño de los terrenos donde está previsto levantar el complejo, y el Ayuntamiento de Madrid. Defensa, que en las próximas semanas oficializará la subasta pública de los 2,1 millones de metros cuadrados situados en los antiguos cuarteles militares de Campamento, ya ha dado su visto bueno, puesto que sigue las indicaciones del Gobierno, quien hace un año bendijo la operación en el viaje que Mariano Rajoy hizo a Pekín. .../... "
_

En mi opinión, otro pelotazo disfrazado de Mickey y Minnie Mouse (en chino).

En fin, Carmena es una buena persona que empieza a darse cuenta de que en el patio en el que ha entrado a jugar, las reglas, decimonónicas, son otras. Le deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## Atzukak (14 Oct 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado mirando por encima el gráfico de medio plazo del oro, y una vez más estamos tropezando con una pequeña resistencia en la zona de los 1160$ oz aproximadamente.
> 
> La gráfica a corto plazo está mejorando por momentos. Estamos ahora mismo situados sobre la media de 200 sesiones que desde abril no se daba. Y además, a media de 50 sesiones está apunto de cortar a la de 200 al alza (la de 50 es la línea azul, la de 200 la roja), si esto sucede próximamente, se considera cambio de tendencia de bajista a alcista, pero solo a nivel de gráfica o análisis técnico. Es un buen revulsivo cara un estirón alcista, veremos si lo logra, que de momento parece que si.
> 
> ...




Hoy se ha roto la linea de 200DMA y en el índice dolar se han cruzado la de 50DMA y 200DMA...

Gold Soars Into Green Year-To-Date, Breaks Above Key Technical Level | Zero Hedge

Is This The "Death" Of The Dollar? | Zero Hedge

Palomitas..:


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Oct 2015)

Si, claro, tiempo al tiempo. Pero por ahora los chinos vinieron a desbloquear el tema del edificio España y aprovecharon para conocer la posición del nuevo ayuntamiento sobre el "pelotazo campamento". Aprovechan para colar el Eurovegas entrecomillado creando confusión y teniendo que explicar en mitad del artículo que no tiene nada que ver.

El Eurovegas quería ser un golpe de estado contra la poca soberanía que nos queda, sólo comparable con el TTIP.

Personalmente le doy mi voto de confianza a Carmena en el difícil momento que ha cogido el ayuntamiento y creo que hará lo mejor para todos sin buscar su beneficio.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Carmena ha sido elegida por el VOTO del ciudadano madrileño y creo que esa mujer llega a la Política para servir y no para servirse de ella. Y eso ya supone una notable diferencia en relación a sus antecesores... y de los que ya se van conociendo "números" de su "gestión". Muy mal tendría que hacerlo para igualarlos...

Por otro lado, la REALIDAD es la que ES, dado que el "milagro" de los Panes y los Peces se ha quedado en la Biblia, y Carmena tiene que "buscarse la vida" para intentar conseguir que afloren algunos de sus planteamientos electorales y dado que los "billetes" que se necesitan NO los va a traer el "Señor", pues mejor que los ponga el Señor Wang que está más a "mano"...

Y os dejo esto...

- https://actualidad.rt.com/opinion/alberto-hutschenreuter/188451-rusia-siria-estado-islamico

- https://srsroccoreport.com/dollar-deathbed-dynamics-u-s-suffers-2-year-gold-mine-supply-deficit/

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (14 Oct 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> Hoy se ha roto la linea de 200DMA y en el índice dolar se han cruzado la de 50DMA y 200DMA...
> 
> Gold Soars Into Green Year-To-Date, Breaks Above Key Technical Level | Zero Hedge
> 
> ...



Yo creo que irá cerca de los 1220$ a buscar la línea de tendencia y se dará la vuelta a buscar la otra, esto va para largo, bueno, quizá no muy largo...España va a ser un gran terremoto para los mercados en 2016 y quizá tengamos bastantes ingredientes para la traca final. 

Como comenta paketazo, tenemos un gap pendiente y espero que no se pare ahí.


El par eur/usd necesita la paridad para dejar una huella histórica.



Habrá palomitas para todos?


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2015)

Como estamos viendo, la gráfica nos adelantó un poco lo que podía suceder si se perforaban los puntos clave.

No era difícil de prever, así que rotos los 1160$ OZ, pues salió el tema rápido por arriba.
Como dice *bocanegra* y *Atzukak* , ahora el "bacalao" se corta en 1220$ OZ y por encima de la mm200, todo lo que estamos viendo no sirve de mucho si la tendencia de largo plazo no se logra romper por arriba...y ya os digo que si no hay catalizador (bajada brusca de la bolsa o tensiones geopolíticas serias), no lo dejarán escapar tan fácilmente.

Ya sabéis que mi postura es que el oro está congelado por la FED, y aún así, les cuesta demasiado mantenerlo a raya sin crear tensiones en los mercados internacionales...por eso, China insiste tanto en formar parte en la creación de precios, pues sabe lo que va a pasar en cuanto se liberalice el mercado de metales frente al FIAT.

Por otra parte, he estado mirando el bitcoin, no por que tenga ahí unos cuantos en el congelador, si no por que está actuando del mismo modo que el oro desde hace unas semanas. Y así como el oro ha roto los 1160$ que era un hueso duro, el BTC ha roto los 250$...¿casualidad?, o búsqueda de refugios líquidos lejos de la bolsa o las divisas clásicas inflacionarias. 

Ya os digo que no suelo mirar demasiado el BTC, pero estos días está interesante compararlo con el rubio metal, pues se están comportando del mismo modo.

En cuanto al €/$, estamos a tiro de piedra del 1,15$/€, y eso es el punto de posible rotación, ya lo rompió hace unas semanas, y todos nos extrañamos, y ahora puede que lo haga de nuevo...la FED ve peligrar el auge económico USA, y está depreciando el $ respecto al € para incrementar las exportaciones, al tiempo que el petróleo barato para Europa le permite maquillar las cuentas de resultados empresariales y ofrecer mayor liquidez al ciudadano de a pie...todo un arte de ingeniería económica...pero ya demasiado previsible.

A corto plazo todo sigue igual, para ver cambios importantes, anotad:

€/$ por encima de 1,16 en cierres

Oro rompiendo 1220$ OZ en cierres

No entro en el S&P, pues eso para mi está ya finiquitado desde hace semanas, y ahora solo juegan a estirar los dientes de sierra cada vez más.

El petróleo, pues por debajo de 40$ lo espero (crudo), y aún así, la clave es lo que dijo *Fernando*, una petrolera, y con el índice bursátil al menos un 30/40% por debajo de los máximos vistos hasta ahora.

Buenas noches a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## frisch (14 Oct 2015)

Bueno, creo que hay un malentendido en el tema Carmena-Chinavegas y yo. o

Todos los mensajes que he publicado en este foro han tenido el mismo hilo conductor, a saber. Tratar de (de)mostrar que no hay salida posible a lo que yo considero un monumental desaguisado via los mismos instrumentos que utiliza el contrincante (la "superclase a la que se refiere alguien con más entidad que yo, el Profesor Laborda).

¿Por qué?

Porque los instrumentos los han creado ellos para que cumplan sus fines y, la verdad, lo hacen que ni bordado (Grecia , Portugal y pronto nosotros - me refiero al último resultado de las elecciones griegas, portuguesas y las que nos van a tocar a nosotros).

Dicho esto, Carmena me parece una buena persona, con un magnífico bagaje profesional pero que se ha equivocado en su análisis de cómo poder transformar lo intransformable. Sin querer hacer comparaciones, hubo otros dos jueces que también quisieron empapelar a la superclase y fracasaron. El primero porque se mediatizó demasiado, firmó candidatura con quien no había que tenido firmar y, al final, se lo merendaron. El segundo, más claro en sus planteamientos, también se lo merendaron y, ahora, trata de hacerse un hueco en el mundo de los despachos de abogados.

El problema de fondo de todo este desaguisado, y siento decirlo tan crudamente, es que la gran mayoría de la población empieza a moverse cuando empieza a tronar (lo de Santa Rita) y, desafortunadamente es demasiado tarde porque los que hacen tronar tienen las de ganar.

No se puede cambiar, ni incluso transformar con un personal que ha estado viviendo en babia hasta 2008 y en 2009 se pone las manos en la cabeza y grita "¡esto no puede ser!". ¿Qué es lo que no puede ser? ¿Que te chupen hasta la médula? ¡Pero si eso lo llevan haciendo desde hace no sé cuánto tiempo y tú no has rechistado porque, en aquel tiempo, disfrutabas de lo que te daban!

No se puede cambiar, ni transformar porque harían falta dos generaciones más de españoles, o de griegos, portugueses, franceses, lo que usted quiera como nacionalidad, hasta que la gente se diese cuenta del gran fraude que todo esto supone.

La gente ahora mueve el culo porque les duele el bolsillo.

Punto lirondo.

Muy crudo pero cierto.

La gente no espera cambios radicales, ni transformaciones, espera cambios en el bolsillo.

Por supuesto, los pobres, los pobres de solemnidad, esos seguirán existiendo y nadie o pocos repararán que existen.

¡Como siempre!

No hay salida, de esta manera. De otras maneras, sí creo que la hay pero implica un cambio de forma de pensar. El mayor viaje que se puede realizar en la vida: el que va de la cabeza al corazón. Físicamente 45 cm de distancia. ¿Realmente? Ni se sabe. Imposible de evaluar.

Termino.

Es mi última participación en el hilo que abrió Fernando. Quiero darle las gracias por haberme permitido participar. Ha sido un privilegio escribir en este hilo.

La principal razón de dejar de hacerlo es que mis comentarios son más del ámbito de la "opinión" sobre temas que no están en relación con la principal razón de ser del hilo.

Otra razón es que lo que quería decir, más o menos, ya lo he dicho y respeto lo suficiente a los demás como para no ser reiterativo.

Es una cuestión de respeto.

Dar las gracias a todos los que hacéis de este hilo sobre la evolución de precio del oro, un hilo interesante donde los haya, como contenido, y ejemplar, en el respeto al contertulio virtual.

Un abrazo

Postdata: Yo solo creo en las personas que luchan por ser buenas personas.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Buen análisis y coincide con unas "reflexiones" que me he hecho... después de ver lo sucedido hoy en los distintos mercados. Tengo la sensación de que las Bolsas van a retomar la senda bajista y es que los resultados empresariales del Trimestre NO van a ser NADA buenos, a pesar de todas las capas de "maquillaje contable" que llevan encima. Ha sido Walt-Mart la que me ha hecho "pensar" y es que una multinacional tan asociada al consumo como ésta y que en un día se deje -10,04% dice BASTANTE.. en relación al "futuro". Lo dicho, probablemente, volvamos a tener grandes turbulencias y que se deberían notar en los índices bursátiles. Veremos...

paketazo, cada vez te "mojas" más... No nos "engañemos": tú estás esperando lo mismo que yo, es decir un Crack... Supongo que yo manejo unos "números" más bajos que los tuyos, pero aún así un 30%-40% desde los últimos máximos es indudablemente un Crack. ¿Niveles para el Ibex-35? Me imagino que cercanos a los 6000 puntos... ¿No?

Ahora mismo NO lo veo, aunque ya te digo que a corto podemos volver a ver la inestabilidad que se inició durante el mes de Agosto, pero para algo GORDO en las Bolsas creo que aún quedan algunos meses por delante. Y, sin duda, el 2016 va a resultar sumamente interesante... donde puede que sea necesaria "munición"=liquidez. No hace falta decir más...

SÍ, el Crudo y mejor a través de una Petrolera es la opción que sigo manteniendo como una "apuesta" casi SEGURA... Y si se cumplen mis "sensaciones" a corto, NO descarto comprar una para "probar" o "entrenar" con una visión cortoplacista. Bueno, estuve tentado de hacerlo no hace nada con REP a 10 Euros... y que si vuelvo a ver igual "pruebo". Mientras, nos prepararemos para ver la "profundidad" que pueda tener la corrección y movilizar mis FI y PP si se alcanzan unos determinados niveles.

Respecto a los MPs., pues de momento a esperar... En el Oro rebasar los $1225 tampoco sería para "tirar cohetes", pero bueno ya empezaríamos a tener unas ciertas esperanzas de que faltaría menos para llegar a la zona clave y que más o menos anda por los $1396,10... Quizás, el momento actual de los MPs me inspire un poco más de confianza, pero tampoco tengo ninguna certeza o "intuición", sino que el movimiento pudiera estar adelantando "algo".

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Oct 2015)

Pues referente a lo de esperar un crack, cada vez estoy más convencido de que, a no ser que la guerra de Siria se les escape de las manos y nos den un susto, el crack será cocinado a fuego muy lento para que las reacciones de la masa sean muy controlables. Me recuerda a las teorías de la manipulación de Chomsky. Y el oro irá a la par, muy lentamente. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Oct 2015)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, veo que te bajas del "barco" y tienes tus razones... Que hay que respetar. No hace falta decir que el hilo siempre estará "abierto" por si algún día reconsideras tu decisión y vamos a notar tu falta. Aunque puedas tener dudas al respecto, te diré que eres una de las personas más respetadas y seguidas del hilo. Añadiría que, en lo personal, te considero la más culta e intelectual de las que escriben aquí. En fin, sólo me queda desearte lo mejor en la vida y, ya fuera del hilo, espero seguir contando con tu amistad.

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (15 Oct 2015)

Siento leer tus palabras, Frisch.

Aunque la apertura de este hilo sea obra de Fernando, tú eres tanto como él un pilar de lo que estos hilos en que nos movemos sean lo que son: un oasis de respeto, de buen estar, de elegancia, dentro de la ciénaga de hilos burbujescos en los que tanto abundan insultos y descalificaciones.

Y sabes que no soy el único que se alegrará de volverte a leer, aquí o en cualquier hilo análogo a éste. Tus juiciosas intervenciones son siempre un estímulo o bien para aprender, o bien para reflexionar.

Un abrazo también para ti.


----------



## paco908 (15 Oct 2015)

Hola a todos.
Sólo entro por Frisch para desearle lo mejor y lamentar la pérdida de sus comentarios.
No puedo aportar nada al hilo y por eso no molesto. Estoy aprendiendo (como todos, pero voy con mucho retraso). Os llevo leyendo desde hace mucho tiempo.
Excelente hilo y gran respeto por parte de todos. 
Gracias a todos por compartir.


----------



## Bocanegra (15 Oct 2015)

Bueno, no entiendo muy bien las razones de frisch para dejar el hilo pero es una pena porque es agradable el debate y la lectura.

Sea lo que sea...suerte!!


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Parece que no somos los únicos, tanto paketazo como yo, en tener unas "percepciones" negativas en relación al futuro bursátil...

- El miedo es real: los inversores se protegen como nunca antes. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Factura de la luz: El informe secreto de las eléctricas: la luz subirá un 6% si el autoconsumo se dispara . Noticias de Empresas

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

¿Qué coño están esperando que suceda?

- Vozpópuli - El Banco de Inglaterra prevé pedir más capital a cinco grandes bancos, entre ellos el Santander

- Gold – Interest Rates – Rally | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Oct 2015)

*frisch* no te digo adiós, pues cuento leerte por aquí de nuevo cuando tengas cualquier inquietud que comentarnos. Considero un foro, solo eso, un punto de nexo entre todos aquellos que lean o aporten algo, y evidentemente, a pesar de que lo niegues, tienes bastante más que aportar que personas como yo por ejemplo.

En cuanto a tu última frase, no creas en las personas que han de luchar por ser buenas personas, cree en las personas que son buenas personas sin la necesidad de tener que luchar por ello. Pues quién es buena persona no precisa luchar para serlo. 

Espero me rebatas lo que acabo de escribir si lo consideras oportuno, pues no quiero morir con esa duda, pues puede que sea yo quien esté equivocado.

Siempre he pensado que ningún ser humano nace malo, simplemente la sociedad y su eterna "competitividad", lo convierte en una pieza que ha de encajar a la perfección en algún lugar, a pesar de que sea mediante codazos a las piezas que le rodean.

Es una lástima que tantas generaciones hayan basado sus caminos vitales en eso...luchar entre nosotros para sobresalir...cuando es la unión lo que nos hace mejores, y la que nos ha convertido en lo que somos.

Pasando a otra cosa, *Fernando* cuando pongo un 30% desde máximos, supongo que dejo entrever que en el fondo mi sentimiento es mucho más pesimista a nivel bursátil. Mi lógica para ese 30% se basa en que los dividendos de las grandes en USA apenas rozan el 3% y a pesar de caer un 30% apenas llegarían al 4% con las perspectivas actuales.

El problema como bien has visto en esos resultados de W Mart, los dividendos y cuentas de resultados, no solo no se mantienen, si no que empeoran, y esto hace que mantener acciones en cartera en este momento no tenga sentido, pues recortarán por algún lado en breve.

Cuando un valor no incrementa beneficios al ritmo que lo hacían Apple, Inditex, Microsoft, de un 5% o 10% anual, la cosa pinta mal, si incluso esos resultados caen con el maquillaje que llevan encima, es un aviso muy importante para navegantes, pues cuando los acontecimientos se sucedan, ellos se habrán lavado las manos avisando de que las cosas ya no pintaban bien.

Por ejemplo Volkswagen, podrá achacar en el futuro próximo que sus malos números (que los habrá), son debidos a la mala praxis de sus anteriores directivos, cuando la realidad es que la industria de la automoción es de las que más se resienten en épocas de crisis, y la que resurge con más fuerza cuando se recupera.

Id sacando conclusiones, ya habéis sido varios los que me habéis preguntado por privado por varias acciones para invertiros, y yo os he respondido a todos por igual. *Yo no metería un duro en bolsa más que para tradear algún valor puntual y durante un breve período de tiempo* ... no considero que sea momento de iniciar una cartera de largo plazo, cuando llegue el momento lo sabremos todos, pues nadie querrá invertir por miedo a una hecatombe final que haga desaparecer el mundo como sucedió no hace tanto con las subprime, dónde llegué a leer al listillo de W Buffet decir que era mejor vender para salvar algo, ya que la economía había entrado en un pozo sin fondo...mientras, él estaba comprando a manos llenas (aún recuero a Ford a 1$, pues yo las tuve a ese mísero precio, o las GE a poco menos de 9$...)

Veremos como se suceden acontecimientos, pero al menos los metaleros, *creo* que podrán dormir más tranquilos que con una cartera de largo plazo iniciada en estos momentos.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: En fin, el amigo frisch es ya "mayorcito" y es él quien toma sus propias decisiones y si, en su momento, "reconsidera" volver por aquí, pues siempre será bienvenido, ya que es una persona que intenta siempre aportar, además de contar con un bagaje cultural que también pesa lo suyo... Eso no quita para que algunas de sus opiniones puedan ser discutidas y que sé que es algo que él acepta. Por otro lado, tengo que decir que en privado en varias ocasiones me había manifestado su deseo de dejar de escribir en el hilo y sus motivos no los comparto, pero evidentemente los tengo que respetar. Sin embargo, esperemos que algún día vuelva a participar por aquí y es que tiene más incondicionales de lo que él se imagina, empezando por mí...

Está claro, paketazo, que quien es buena persona NO tiene porqué luchar para serlo... Es más, tú has visto cualquier crío pequeño, independientemente de su raza y "credo" (el que lo tenga...), que sea "malo" por naturaleza. Los habrás visto más o menos traviesos, pero de lo que se dice "maldad" están exentos, al menos esa es mi particular percepción. Luego, debemos concluir que es la "intoxicación" social, falta de oportunidades, desigualdad, etc. las que acaban haciendo que esa conducta con la que se nace acabe variando de forma tan ostensible en el tiempo.

Pasando a otro tema, pues ya ves como Wal-Mart va a continuar con su "maquillaje contable" y es que sobresale que una de sus "soluciones" a su actual situación es la recompra de acciones... Hay que ser IMBÉCIL para no ver lo que hay detrás de esa medida. ¡Ojo! porque creo que Wal-Mart nunca había sufrido una caída como la experimentada en el día de ayer.

Hombre, paketazo, Volkswagen merece una lectura "aparte", porque esa acción está más que "apoyada". Su escándalo debería haberla hundido y es que hay una "vara de medir" muy diferente según qué empresas y escenarios se produzcan. Por ejemplo, a E.On lo acontecido en Fukushima la ha hundido en el lodazal más profundo... y del que es difícil que salga en mucho tiempo.

Bueno, Warren Buffet es un VAMPÍRO, al igual que otros muchos de su "calaña", y en el mundo de la Plata ya dejo su "huella"... Contrariamente, a lo que él postula, no deja de ser un ESPECULADOR más y eso no tendría nada de malo, sino fuera por la "moralina" que suele desarrollar respecto a su "filosofía" de inversión...

Y os dejo esto... Por cierto, mal, pero que muy mal lo tiene el EI en Siria y NO creo que ni Ala pueda "ayudarle"...

- Russia Sends Its Only Aircraft Carrier To Syria, Signals It Is Just Getting Started | Zero Hedge

- Rebelion. Basura en <i>prime time</i> envuelta en un obsceno y viejo paternalismo empresarial

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- El cuento de los impuestos verdes o cómo seguir viviendo a costa de la OPEP . Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 09:19 ----------

En fin, Jim Rickards sigue viendo "imposibles"... Si se dieran esos precios en el Oro y que espero NO ver, el mundo probablemente sería un auténtico INFIERNO... En cualquier caso, enlazo el artículo...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Precio real del oro, “entre 10 mil y 50 mil dÃ³lares”: James Rickards

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (16 Oct 2015)

Foreros, pido perdón si no es un tema de oro, pero este es el hilo donde estoy a gusto y admiro el buen rollo que hay, sobretodo y sin ser pelotas, los buenos comentarios de Fernando.
Subo esta noticia porque me parece muy grave, Fernando sabe que subí un vídeo con un señor que decía que Irán tenía armamento nuclear a muchos metros bajo Tierra, no nos lo creímos y aquí están las imágenes.
También quiero preguntar si nos están preparando para la III Guerra Mundial.:8:.


IRÁN MUESTRA SU FUERZA MILITAR








Así es la enorme base de misiles que Irán ha construido a 500 metros bajo tierra
Fuente para ver el vídeo:
La televisión iraní muestra una base de misiles subterranea


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2015)

*500 metros bajo tierra* menudo zulo se han montado "si es verdad", a esas profundidades la presión que soporta la bóveda es impresionante, lo raro es que no se venga todo abajo, y ya no hablo de la temperatura, unos 30º mínimo.

*plasticage* nadie está preparado para la tercera guerra mundial, piensa que desde que se lanzaron en Japón los bombazos, el miedo se ha instaurado en la médula de todo el mundo, y así como hemos olvidado decenas de guerras largas y sangrientas que han sucedido desde hace siglos, nadie se olvida de que en pocos segundos unas bombas arrasaron un par de ciudades...eso amigo, es miedo, y ese miedo a que vuelva a suceder y sus consecuencias, es la mayor arma que existe sin necesidad de ser usada.

Además, piensa que la verdadera guerra se está llevando a cabo en los mercados, en la carrera tecnológica, en la medicina, física, informática...USA manda, no por su arsenal nuclear "que también", si no por que está a la vanguardia de toda la tecnología mundial. Si a eso le sumamos el poder del $, y las instituciones que ha creado para mantener la hegemonía mediante ingeniería económica...ya tenemos la guerra servida.

Además, ya *Fernando* y alguno más mencionó que un mundo tras una guerra nuclear masiva y global, sería un mundo inútil para ganadores y perdedores.

Piensa que USA arrasara Rusia o China a bombazos nucleares, y que en su terreno no cayera ni una bomba...ya el simple viento radiactivo "jodería" su población durante décadas a pesar de estar a miles de kilómetros.

Otra cosa que exista un arma más sofisticada "que fijo la hay", que haga que USA pueda borrar del mapa un país sin daños colaterales, de manera rápida y limpia...pero pienso que es algo que tampoco interesa, pues hay ciudadanos USA desperdigados por todos los rincones de la tierra, así como multinacionales etc... y hoy por hoy, manda la pasta, no los generales cargados de medallitas, y los presupuestos nacionales, que viven de hacer el paripé frente al ciudadano dando buena imagen "véase el paripé de las emisiones de Volkswagen para salvaguardar el medio ambiente a base de impuestos" .

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (16 Oct 2015)

Hola, respecto a lo del precio del oro a 10.000-50.000, menuda locura. Sería un cambio radical, la vuelta al patrón metal. Si esto ocurriera, cosa que dudo, igual sería porque los que más tienen ya no se fían de sus papelitos de colores y de sus apuntes bancarios. Pero vamos que yo lo dudo. Hoy en día tu cajero del banco mirando tu cuenta corriente y tus movimientos sabe más de ti que tu mismo y esa info es un inmenso "poder". No creo que renuncien a eso. 
No se sí tiene algo que ver, pero me recuerda a los que pensaban que Kenedy murió por la orden ejecutiva aquella de crear dólares al margen de la FED respaldados por plata física. Aquí no se mueve un alfiler sin que la FED lo apruebe y si el oro se dispara supongo que es porque les interesa y su chiringuito no se sostiene si no le dan al oro más valor.

Respecto a lo del búnker de Irán, lo veo lógico. Es un país que excepto por la guerra con Irak nunca se metió con nadie, van a su rollo y eso molesta mucho. Son conscientes de que se tienen que defender y que no pueden atacar a nadie porque sino la OTAN hará una causa mundial contra ellos porque son muy malos y todo ese rollo que montan cuando quieren destruir un país.
Un saludo


----------



## Tiogelito (16 Oct 2015)

Con todos los respetos: eso de que (el gobierno de) Irán nunca se he metido con nadie… pregúntaselo a los judíos…

Aparte de ese matiz, yo también veo lógico un búnker (o varios) de esas características.


----------



## Pedernal (16 Oct 2015)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Con todos los respetos: eso de que (el gobierno de) Irán nunca se he metido con nadie… pregúntaselo a los judíos…
> 
> Aparte de ese matiz, yo también veo lógico un búnker (o varios) de esas características.




Si alguien se metió alguna vez con los Judíos fueron los europeos que organizaron el genocidio masivo de judíos en los campos de concentración. Todos los países ocupados por Alemania colaboraron animadamente, incluso Francia se aplicó mucho en ello, aunque luego hicieran muchas películas sobre la resistencia francesa para limpiar un poco... Por cierto que se calcula que más de 8000 españoles, entregados por los franceses, murieron en los campos de exterminio, republicanos casi todos.
No me cae bien Irán por ser una república islámica, ni tampoco Isrrael por ser una especie de apartheid moderno. Yo soy profundamente ateo y no tendría futuro en ninguno de los dos países. Pero vamos, que lo que es matar judíos de forma sistemática, se hizo en Europa, no en Irán. Y repito que no me gustan las repúblicas islámicas.
Un saludo


----------



## Tiogelito (16 Oct 2015)

Pues sí, en todas partes cuecen habas... *y en Irán también*. Por eso, cuando sus llamamientos a aniquilar el estado de Israel son tan recientes, decir que nunca se ha metido con nadie pues no es muy correcto.

Pero de acuerdo en el resto.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes comentarios y os tengo que decir que discrepo en buena parte de ellos, pero eso lo dejo para esta noche/madrugada en el que dispondré de más tiempo. Además, creo saber "algo" al respecto, ya que sobre este tema del programa nuclear de Irán ya escribí en el pasado, aunque NO en en este foro y SÍ en sitios más específicos. Sin embargo, así por encima, comentaré lo siguiente...

# plastic_age: Vamos a ver, esto que han publicado ahora es tan viejo como las judías con chorizo... Eso y mucho más se sabe sobre los emplazamientos del programa nuclear iraní, por no entrar en los sabotajes que han recibido esas instalaciones. ¡Joder! que hace años que ya escribí sobre esto y, simplemente, me limité a dar a conocer lo que ya circulaba en medios de comunicación que se dedican a temas geopolíticos y militares. Os dejo un buen ejemplo...

- IrÃ¡n, Â¿misiÃ³n imposible? | Guerras Posmodernas

Y, plastic_age, queda claro que Irán NO tiene actualmente la capacidad para fabricar una bomba nuclear y si fuera así NO tengo la menor duda de que Israel ya habría actuado... Por otro lado, el acuerdo actual alcanzado por Irán con Occidente es un claro reflejo de ello, aunque yo lo interpreto como una simple "moratoria" y transitoria...

# paketazo: Una guerra mundial NO es ni mucho menos descartable, es más creo que podría ser bastante probable... Lo que hace falta es cambiar la "mentalidad" respecto a cómo se desarrollaría y digo esto porque, hoy en día, NO tiene mucho sentido el empleo masivo de bombas nucleares. En los medios militares que yo suelo leer se vislumbra claramente esto que comento. La guerra se desarrollaría de forma muy diferente a las convencionales y "comparables" como fueron la I y II WW. Nada que ver... Hoy disponen de armas que parecen de "Ciencia Ficción" y otra cosa muy distinta es que se conozcan por la "plebe"...

Además, es EVIDENTE que NADIE conseguiría la supremacia, independientemente de la "Victoria"... ¿Por qué? Muy simple: ningún territorio conquistado se puede considerar "asegurado" si no es controlado por potentes tropas terrestres. Bien, sabemos de las dificultades que tuvieron los soviéticos y ahora los EE.UU./OTAN en "controlar" Afganistán... Bueno, pues que me expliquen qué cantidad de contingentes serían precisos para hacerlo en grandes extensiones como China, Rusia o los Estados Unidos. Evidentemente, es IMPOSIBLE... Eso no obvia que sea posible esa hipotética confrontación mundial y yo diría que se están preparando para ella.

Y respecto a la "radiación" habría mucho que debatir... En Palomares ha existido por mucho tiempo, a pesar del "silencio" oficial, pero tampoco ha pasado nada relevante y en Chernóbyl hoy en día se pueden hacer viajes turísticos y se observa una excelente flora y fauna en los alrededores... ¿Hablamos también de Fukushima? Cuando NO han dicho prácticamente NADA sobre lo que allí ha y sigue sucediendo.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (16 Oct 2015)

Muy interesantes aportes como siempre en este estupendo hilo.

Referente a Siria, el envío de portaviones parece desmentirse... pero a saber si en breve ambas, o alguna de las potencias lo harán.

Rusia y China desmienten el envío de sus portaviones a Siria

Se puede empezar a complicar la cosa (algún misil pude estrellarse donde no debería) y peor todavía que la presunta agresión fuese no ya ruso sino iraní (el gran enemigo a las puertas de los sionistas). 

En este contexto de agravamiento / extensión del conflicto en Oriente Medio cabría esperar que el precio del oro repuntase a niveles de años atrás, máxime si añadimos el que la coyuntura económico-financiera del 16 sea tan mala como diversas fuentes auguran.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Oct 2015)

Repasando algunos documentos antiguos, os dejo esto y de lo que no habéis hablado...

- Declassified Papers on US-Israel Nuclear Policy 1969

Y, por supuesto, soy contrario a que Irán pueda poseer armas nucleares, pero tampoco me "tranquiliza" que las tenga Israel...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-oct-2015 at 19:28 ----------

# parmavilla: Lo que tiene que leer uno... que un portaaviones se use para "fines científicos"... Desde luego, ha estado "granado" el "pollo", pero vamos le ha faltado decir la auténtica realidad y es que el "Liaoning" es un portaaviones que NO está concebido para la guerra naval moderna. Con decir que todavía lleva tubos lanzatorpedos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, tampoco dispongo de mucho tiempo, así que me centraré en algunos puntos concretos de lo que hoy habéis comentado.

# plastic_age: He visionado el reportaje de TV y, desde luego, NO nos podemos creer todo lo que vemos y menos cuando es propaganda "barata". Ni eso está a 500 metros de profundidad ni es una base militar subterránea de cierta entidad. No he observado algo tan elemental como material de seguridad para apagar "fuegos", ya me entiendes... En fin, que la puesta en escena es bastante "cutre"...

Por otro lado, la principal planta nuclear de Irán que es Fordow se estima que como mucho puede tener una profundidad de unos 150 metros, pero los cálculos más aproximados la sitúan entre los 80 y 90 metros, que ya son bastante considerables. Aunque, los americanos es posible que dispongan de una bomba capaz de llegar ahí, al menos leí algo al respecto. Sin embargo, parece ser que tampoco habrían muchos problemas en realizar sabotajes desde tierra y eso parece que ya ocurrió en Forlow el 21 de Enero de 2013 y que fue sacudida por una gran explosión. También parece ser que ha sufrido explosiones de menor calado la planta de Natanz.

Hay que destacar también los asesinatos efectuados contra destacados científicos iraníes que trabajaban para el programa nuclear de ese país y, asimismo, los numerosos ataques cibernéticos que han recibido esas instalaciones nucleares.

En cualquier caso, entiendo que hay en esta cuestión un gran fariseísmo por parte de EE.UU./Occidente. ¿Por qué? Sencillo: el programa nuclear iraní arranca en origen en 1957, cuando reinaba el Sha Mohammad Reza Pahlevi, y durante muchos años se desarrolló con la colaboración de EE.UU. y emblemáticas empresas, especialmente alemanas... pero claro, entonces eran los "buenos" y los actuales son los "malos". Aunque tampoco nos engañemos y es que éstos tampoco son unos "santos", muy al contrario y, hasta cierto punto, es lógico que Israel se sienta amenazada, porque más claro tampoco se lo han podido decir...

"Desempolvando" documentos, os dejo esto...

http://nsarchive.gwu.edu/nukevault/ebb268/doc05d.pdf

Más claro... ¡AGUA!

Y en relación a otros comentarios, pues antes de los Nazis, los Judíos sufrieron grandes persecuciones a lo largo de su Historia o recordamos a los asirios, babilonios, egipcios, griegos, romanos... Y en la Edad Media lo fueron en casi todos los lugares donde habitaron o no recordamos su expulsión de España y Portugal... Por no hablar de las proclamas que contra ellos hizo Lutero... Como dijo un amigo escritor, durante una conferencia, en mala hora se le ocurrió a Dios lo de darles el carácter de "pueblo elegido"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Oct 2015)

Los buenos y los malos, los que tienen razón y los que no. Las verdaderas religiones y las que no lo son... Creo q este ha sido a lo largo de la historia la forma de manipular a las masas, a los que de verdad van a pagar el precio de las aventuras de los visionarios. En la Edad Media una buena forma que encontraron los nobles y el Clero de quitarse de encima a una masa enorme de baja nobleza muy belicosa y que causaba problemas, fue mandarlas a Las Cruzadas a luchar contra los infieles. La manipulación ha existido siempre de acuerdo con los medios disponibles de cada época. 
La gente que no se deja manipular ni encasillar fácilmente es molesta para todos los bandos y por eso se les hace pasar por "raritos"...
Mismamente, este foro en el que se habla de ORO puede ser interpretado por alguien que simplemente haya visto el telediario de la 1 toda su vida, como un grupo de frikis, etc...
Creo que hoy en día "El Mito De La Caverna" de Platón esta más acertado que nunca. Seguro que lo quitaran pronto como materia obligada de estudio para los chavales. Que se conformen con ver Matrix. .
Menudo rollo he soltado...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Bien, este es un hilo más bien "alternativo" y donde se parte desde una posición "metalera", por tanto de una determinada concepción "monetaria", pero que es más bien la "excusa" para hablar de otras cosas y de las que no solemos encontrar "contrapartida" en nuestra vida cotidiana.

Bueno, quizás, tengamos la consideración de "frikis" para algunos y nada qué decir... Bastantes de éstos veo nada más encender la TV y ya no digo lo que tengo que leer por ahí, así que lo de menos es la calificación que podamos tener algunos de los que andamos por aquí y mientras nos encontremos cómodos...

Y os dejo esto...

- ASÃ EMPIEZA LA PERSECUCIÃ“N A LOS MEDIOS ALTERNATIVOS…LA QUE SUFRIREMOS TODOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR sufriremos-todos/

- The Daily Bell - Illinois Runs Out of Money as Gold Rises

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (17 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - ASÃ EMPIEZA LA PERSECUCIÃ“N A LOS MEDIOS ALTERNATIVOS…LA QUE SUFRIREMOS TODOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR sufriremos-todos/



El libre mercado y tal


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Oct 2015)

Buenas tardes,

Agradecer las impagables aportaciones, una pena que no pueda seguir el hilo ni mucho menos aportar algo para devolver un poco esa valiosa información que aportáis.

Espero poder terminar pronto el proyecto, ahora estoy pringando incluso los domingos, está previsto que a fin de mes, pero eso dijeron en septiembre así que no me fío.

Un pena lo que se ha convertido el "trabajador", sé que no hay que ser borregos y no currar por menos de lo que uno se merece, pero tampoco lo contrario, es decir, esperar paguita a fin de mes sin mover un dedo.

Contrataron "gente" para hacer el curro que estoy haciendo ahora (es algo externo a lo que yo hago, el cual ayudo en horas extras -y algunas horillas más de extranjis que saco como puedo de la jornada normal-) y no hay manera de que hagan las cosas bien ni que curren de verdad.

A final de cuentas el encargado (el cual es de otra disciplina) y yo, estamos haciendo todo el curro mientras los otros ven pasar las horas, es frustrante porque casi siempre pasa, de hecho algunos "no pueden" venir el fin de semana o dicen que si necesitan tiempo libre para ellos, que no todo en la vida es trabajar -vaya jeta-.

Tampoco penséis mal, el entorno en que trabajo paga todo -extras, dietas, pluses, etc.-, a tiempo (incluso antes de fin de mes ya tenemos el ingreso) y muy por encima de mercado, no entiendo como personas con escasos conocimientos y estudios no aprovechan la oportunidad de tener un curro como el que tenemos donde no se presiona a nadie ni se le trata mal, si ahora vamos de culo es porque no han aprovechado el tiempo que tuvieron para hacer el curro (que tuvieron y bastante) y hay que sacar la faena en el plazo por el cliente.

Estoy frustrado, los "pata negra" del curro ya se hacen mayores y están hasta los huevos en un entorno que ha sucumbido al powerpointismo y chorradas varias (de todo menos sacar faena por la que paga el cliente) y veo impotente como adelantan sus jubilaciones, mientras la nueva hornada viene sin apenas conocimientos, experiencia y sobre todo sin ganas de currar, que para mí es lo importante, ya que nadie nace sabiendo, pero una buena actitud, currar tus horas (ni más ni menos) y ganar de aprender se agradece.

Una pena porque los que entraron -debido a su actitud-, en cuanto acabe el proyecto se irán -quizás por ese motivo intentan alargar el curro y no avanzan, pero "los jefes" ya han sacado la artillería porque quieren que se acabe-.

Señores, sé que el establishment nos jode por todos lados y que busca la manera de pagarnos menos, pero una cosa es luchar por tus derechos y otra cumplir con tus obligaciones, para exigir derechos como trabajador, primero hay que ser un trabajador.

Estoy convencido que "fuera de mi entorno" la mayoría no ganaría ni la tercera parte de lo que ganan (si encuentran curro de casualidad) y no espabilan, lo peor de todo es que estos hundirán el barco con todos dentro (yo incluido) porque esta ineptitud también está en los cargos más altos.

Y bueno, espero salir pronto de esta, que una de las cosas que más me pesan es no poder seguir el hilo, al menos hoy he ido a comer con la familia y he disfrutado de la tarde, encima he podido conectarme a saludar a los amigos, no se puede pedir más -mode borrego conformista: off-, espero poder hacer lo mismo mañana.

La paga que me toca estará de puta madre, me pesará hacer cuentas con Montoro, no es por no aportar al raquítico "estado de bienestar", es por ver como un gilipollas en las chuminadas que estos HDLGP se lo gastan. Pero algo me quedará para MP's (jubilación) y disfrutarlo con los seres queridos y amigos.

Nada que ver con estas "celebridades" multimillonarias, quizás mi voto debería valer más que estos evasores (ya sé que es una quimera), mirar al pollo lo feliz que está (¿o se reirá de nosotros en nuestra cara?):

*Facebook pagó 5.677 euros de impuestos en 2014 en el Reino Unido, bastante menos de lo que paga un autónomo*








Spoiler



Escándalo en Gran Bretaña. Facebook, una compañía que en 2013 ingresó casi 7.000 millones de euros, y que en el mismo periodo alcanzó beneficios netos de más 1.200 millones de euros, apenas dejó en las arcas públicas 5.677 euros, poco más o menos que lo que aporta un autónomo sin muchos clientes. 

En una información publicada por la BBC, la filial británica de la red social ha registrado pérdidas por valor de 388 millones de euros, y eso que a la vez en el registro mercantil ha señalado que en 2014 ha repartido entre sus 362 empleados 474 millones de euros en bonus. Es decir, que cada uno se ha llevado unos 130.000 euros en este concepto, si estuviera repartido por igual. 

Como señala la BBC, los impuestos que pagó Facebook en 2014 y en el Reino Unido son incluso menores de lo que paga el asalariado medio del país, que aporta unos 7.200 euros cada año en concepto de tasas y seguros sociales.

En el último trimestre del año pasado, Facebook anunció unos beneficios globales de 600 millones de euros, un 34% más que el mismo periodo del año anterior. Pero todas estas ganancias no se han traducido en un mayor pago de impuestos, como así lo ejemplifica el dato de los 5.677 euros. 

En la actualidad, la Unión Europea está realizando una investigación sobre las cuentas de multinacionales como Facebook, Starbucks, Google o amazon, para investigar si sus prácticas de ingeniería fiscal suponen un delito. 

En el caso de la compañía de las cafeterías, los funcionarios están revisando sus cuentas del periodo 1998 y 2012, en los que oficialmente solo ganó en Reino Unido 115 millones de euros, a pesar de haber facturado unos 4.000 millones de euros.

En España y en 2012, Facebook pagó 50.000 euros en impuestos, Amazon 184.000 euros y eBay, 37.000 euros. Google tuvo que pagar 1,66 millones y Microsoft desembolsó 10,8 millones. Aunque quizás el caso más peculiar es el de Apple. La empresa con mayores beneficios de la historia no para de acumular números rojos en nuestro país, a pesar de que cada vez vende más. ¿Se entiende? Por supuesto que no. Por ejemplo, en 2012 abrió nuevas tiendas en España, mejoró las ventas un 86% y alcanzó una facturación de 142 millones, reportó unas pérdidas de 22 millones, lo que la permitió no pagar impuestos.

La Unión Europea última una tasa Google con a que gravar las prácticas de las multinacionales y evitar todo este tipo de argucias fiscales. Por su parte, la administración Obama también está valorando la creación de una tasa del 14% para sacar partido de los beneficios en el extranjero de sus compañías. Medidas bienintencionadas para atajar un problema que tristemente parece crónico.


Saludos


----------



## Sacaroso (17 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pedernal: Bien, este es un hilo más bien "alternativo" y donde se parte desde una posición "metalera", por tanto de una determinada concepción "monetaria", pero que es más bien la "excusa" para hablar de otras cosas y de las que no solemos encontrar "contrapartida" en nuestra vida cotidiana.
> 
> Bueno, quizás, tengamos la consideración de "frikis" para algunos y nada qué decir... Bastantes de éstos veo nada más encender la TV y ya no digo lo que tengo que leer por ahí, así que lo de menos es la calificación que podamos tener algunos de los que andamos por aquí y mientras nos encontremos cómodos...
> 
> ...



Viene a ser lo mismo que pasa con los sindicatos ccoo y ugt.
Primero les dejan crear una estructura sobredimensionada a base de subvenciones y cuando ya está todo montado les cierran el grifo si se portan mal.

Siempre hay una manera para que el poder joda al que se enfrenta a ellos.


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Oct 2015)

Joder frisch, no dejes de postear amigo, sé que es muy frustrante a veces, mejor tomate un descanso y verás que las ganas de seguir por aquí vuelven.

Piensa que los que nos ganan por goleada se basan en la repetición y es mejor que te repitas como un loro que siempre habrá algún que no te haya leído y le ayude a ver las cosas de otra manera.

A mi también me cuesta seguir en el hilo, ya sea por curro o por cansancio, esos días que no puedo seguir me lo tomo como un descanso y luego vuelvo con más fuerzas -por eso admiro a Fernando, su constancia siempre mantiene vivo este hilo-, pero no por ello dejan de ser importantes las aportaciones de los demás, siempre se agradecerán todas aquellas que vengan con intenciones de sumar.

Saludos amigo, me auto engañaré y pensaré que te has tomado un descanso


----------



## Pedernal (17 Oct 2015)

Hola Refinanciado, todo lo que cuentas esta extendido en cualquier empresa mediana o grande, y en la administración ni te cuento. En las empresas pequeñas es más difícil camuflarse. Por cierto que leí en algún sitio que Steve Jobs no permitía a nadie en sus reuniones usar Power Points porque decía que era una forma de escudarse para no hablar y al final era tiempo perdido.
Cuando yo estudie en la universidad, un trabajo expuesto en Power Point, por muy mediocre que fuera siempre sacaba más nota que cualquier trabajo serio y concienzudo realizado en papel. Supongo que fruto de las modas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Oct 2015)

*Refinanciado,* Hola, entiendo lo que dices, pero también entiendo la postura de los que van a trabajar para rellenar horas, ya que en el fondo saben que da igual como hagan la faena, se irán de todas formas a la calle, me explico:

Hace unos años entré a trabajar en una empresa que se dedicaba al suministro de piezas para el sector del automóvil (70/80%) más otros varios. Se dio la casualidad que entré en un momento de relevo gerenacional y que la empresa quería acometer profundas reformas en los procesos de producción. Estuve en la empresa unos 8 años y en ese tiempo mejoramos la producción en torno a un 200%, reduciendo la plantilla en un 30/40% (no renovando jubilaciones o bajas voluntarias). La empresa quería aplicar filosofía japonesa y vaya si la aplicamos....

Pero llegó la crisis y comenzaron a despedir a gente, resulta que, según los jefes.-Ya no necesitaban a gente cualificada que cobrara tanto, que la empresa podía funcionar con simples peones-. Obviamente protestamos enérgicamente argumentando que durante estos años habíamos sacado a la empresa de serios apuros y que ahora le tocaba a esta estar a la altura. La respuesta de la empresa fue: - Bien que cobrasteis no?-.

Esa frase me marcó profundamente. Significaba que me podían despedir en cualquier momento simplemente por haber hecho bien mi trabajo durante esos años. 
Me cabreé como un mono, me puse a estudiar y saqué una oposición en plena crisis, dejé la empresa.

Mi trabajo ahora mismo, en lo personal no me aporta nada, gano menos, pero también trabajo menos horas. Hay días que hago poca cosa y otros que las paso canutas de verdad. Pero estoy contento porque ahora puedo centrarme en mi proyecto vital. En la vida dinero para ganar hay mucho, pero horas para disfrutarlo muy pocas, y a mi, sinceramente los que pagan mucho dinero (infinito) por mi tiempo (finito) se pueden ir a freír espárragos que ya sé de que pie calzan.

Saludos.

Edito, pido perdón por el tocho y añado enlace para aportar algo al hilo:
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/1...oro-oficiales-1709-toneladas-septiembre-2015/


----------



## pamarvilla (17 Oct 2015)

Buenas, interesantes aportes. 

En mi opinión gran parte de la humanidad nos manejamos en un horizonte inquietante. La falta de líderes junto a la crisis de valores como el del trabajo, la cooperación, el respeto a los semejantes y al entorno... más lo que en este hilo se ha apuntado en numerosas ocasiones sobre la persistencia en recurrir a fórmulas económico-financieras agotadas, son aspectos que de no buscarse fórmulas nuevas o alternativas, presagian un futuro colapso global de nuestros modelos socioeconómico.

No es de extrañar que Google sea un instrumento más para contrarrestar la información alternativa y favorecer el apuntalamiento desinformativo, vía internet/redes sociales, del establishment.

En España tenemos un ejemplo palmario, ayer mismo, con la concesión graciosa por el Consejo de Ministros de los nuevos canales de la TDT. ¿Cual es el resultado? Que grupos mediáticos nada sospechosos como los Mierdaset o Atresmierda copan gran parte de la banda digital. ¿A cambio de mejorar la cantidad de información útil para el ciudadano?... solo pura telebasura y subproductos. Por las noches te pones a ver un rato la tele y cada vez es más difícil encontrar algo medianamente decente pese a que ya va costando más darle una vuelta zapeando a la parrilla televisiva.

Y dejo esta curiosidad que afecta a los canarios pero que puede ser extrapolable al resto de nuestro país. 
Como a esta interminable crisis le dé por dar un apretón... al personal lo va a pillar con sus reservas bastante exhaustas.

Canarias ha exportado 15 toneladas de oro en los nueve años de la crisis - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas

Salu2


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Oct 2015)

Hola Pedernal,

Así es, pero el problema es que el cliente no paga por los powerpoints -la mayoría de ellos no tienen nada que ver con el trabajo facturado-, el paga por un trabajo específico y en consecuencia quiere ese trabajo, lo demás se la trae floja.

Yo lo aplico a mi vida y mis necesidades, si por ejemplo compro algo por internet, tengo que pagar el envío y me la trae floja si la empresa transportista tiene una web chula y departamentos chorras, yo lo que quiero es que el envío llegue en el plazo acordado y que me lo dejen en casa a la hora prevista.

Ya me ha sucedido varias veces que empresas de renombre no pasan por casa y dicen que no me encontraron, al final tengo que ir a las oficinas centrales por el envío, eso sí te envían un email y un sms diciéndote que intentaron entregar el envío y que no estaba (lo cual es mentira porque la mayoría de las veces aunque no estoy, hay alguien en casa para recibirlo), en cambio otras de menos renombre, llaman primero por teléfono y si no estoy en casa, se ofrecen a llevarme el envío en donde estoy, o quedamos otro día y me lo dejan donde les pido.

A eso me refiero, el tratar bien al cliente no significa ser su esclavo ni su borrego, sino al contrario, aseguras un cliente de muchas ventas y no de solo una.

Saludos


----------



## timi (17 Oct 2015)

interesantes debates tenéis ,,, 

dejo esto

Putin ordena derribar los aviones de EEUU que suministran armas al Estado Islámico | mil21


----------



## Pedernal (17 Oct 2015)

En España hay muchísimos trabajadores con talento pero debido a como funcionan las cosas en este país, los mejores, o se van fuera a trabajar, o se sacan oposiciones que les garanticen un plan de vida solvente a largo plazo.
Un saludo

---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 21:36 ----------




timi dijo:


> interesantes debates tenéis ,,,
> 
> dejo esto
> 
> Putin ordena derribar los aviones de EEUU que suministran armas al Estado Islámico | mil21



Noticias como esta, generan mucha inquietud, y miedo.


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Oct 2015)

Hola Crisis Warrior,

Tienes toda la razón, pero también hay que ser consciente de que recibes un pago por un servicio, a eso me refiero, si aceptas realizar un determinado trabajo por una cantidad de dinero, lo mínimo que debes hacer es intentar cumplir con tu parte, tampoco se piden milagros, pero si ves un tía que llega media hora tarde, se pone a desayunar y hasta la hora no empieza a ver que tiene de curro, sumando que cada hora y media o dos se sale a fumar y tarda media hora, encima media hora antes de salir deja de currar para preparar sus cosas para irse (irse no menos de 10 minutos antes) pues que quieres que te diga.

Por otra parte, también es de locos esforzarse como un cabrón en la empresa, de antemano se sabe que sólo somos números y que a mal dadas también irás a la calle. Lo que intento decir es "ganarse realmente los garbanzos" ni más ni menos. A mi personalmente me han dicho algunos "pesos pesados" -tanto jefes como clientes- que soy muy importante y que nunca me faltará curro con ellos, pero yo no me fío ni un pelo, yo intento hacer lo que me toca lo mejor que puedo, tengo mis errores como cualquier hijo de vecino, pero intento corregirlos cuando puedo.

También he de decir por experiencia propia que el trabajar lo mejor que puedas tiene recompensas por una u otra parte, en ocasiones se ha terminado el curro y me ha tocado ir a la calle como todos, pero afortunadamente enseguida he enganchado precisamente por referencias anteriores. En cambio recuerdo un caso en que en otro proyecto (en el que no participé) había algunos que contrataron e hicieron lo mismo que éstos, por casualidad en mi empresa necesitábamos a otro y nos pidieron que les hiciéramos una entrevista, pedí referencias a sus jefes y no fueron positivas (tanto en capacidad como en actitud), aún así decidimos entrevistarles, confirmamos que no eran adecuados.

Por otra parte, a más de uno se le ha llamado varias veces conforme van saliendo proyectos, incluso uno encontró un curro estable -gracias a las referencias de la empresa-, una pena para la empresa pero en ese momento no se le podía contratar indefinidamente.

En resumen, en tu curro es bueno esforzarse y hacer las cosas lo mejor que se pueda, no para quedar bien, sino para cumplir con tu parte del trato e intentar que te aporte algo positivo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 21:45 ----------




Pedernal dijo:


> En España hay muchísimos trabajadores con talento pero debido a como funcionan las cosas en este país, los mejores, o se van fuera a trabajar, o se sacan oposiciones que les garanticen un plan de vida solvente a largo plazo.
> Un saludo
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-oct-2015 at 21:36 ----------
> ...



Creo que has dado en el clavo, en donde trabajo cuesta encontrar personas válidas, que por la cantidad de parados que hay, sería imposible NO encontrar a alguien válido.

Pero te pones a ver los canales de contratación y ves que son 4 pseudo-empresas (cárnicas) que tienen la exclusividad de proporcionar el personal, entre eso y el enchufismo, llegas fácilmente a la conclusión de que nunca tendrás buenos trabajadores por la sencilla razón de que primero están los que deciden ellos, no lo que realmente necesitas.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Oct 2015)

Hola buenas noches. Os leo menos que antes pero os leo al fin y al cabo, y llevo algún tiempo sin participar pero bueno hoy traigo crema... El tema bonos chino. China Officially Sold A Quarter Trillion Treasurys In The Past Year (Unofficially Much More) And What This Means | Zero Hedge 
Si vais a la página de koos-jansen jansen encontraréis un artículo que habla de que la bolsa baja y las toneladas importadas a través de Shangai están en máximos. 

Buen fin de semana y saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante el debate que os lleváis... Y me voy a decantar más por la opinión expresada por Crisis Warrior, más que nada porque en cierta ocasión recibí la misma "respuesta" y luego porque ya no creo en casi nada, especialmente en el terreno laboral... Tengo la "Suerte" de que mi trabajo, aparte de gustarme, es muy rutinario, pero tiene el inconveniente de que en 5 minutos puede cambiarte la vida... En fin, después de estar más que preparado para el desempeño de mis funciones, me he dado cuenta de que se trata de solucionar el problema cuando se presenta y poco más... A fin de cuentas, una empresa puede tener excelentes trabajadores e implicados en la buena marcha de la misma, pero si quienes la manejan lo hacen como si fuera un "juguete"... pues está todo dicho. Y hablo de mi actual empresa, por tanto NO intento generalizar.

# Refinanciado: Lo primero de todo saludarte y ojalá, más pronto que tarde, te podamos seguir leyendo por aquí. Pasando al debate, te diré que todos tenéis vuestra parte de razón y es que, si te fijas en lo que he comentado, nos guiamos por nuestras particulares experiencias y que, evidentemente, NUNCA son iguales para todos. Y te entiendo perfectamente: tú dices que tu empresa paga bien y el trato es más que correcto, por tanto lo lógico es que ambas partes (empresa y trabajador) cumplan con lo acordado en el contrato. Sin embargo, noto a faltar cierta dejadez por parte de tu empresa, ya que parece ser que no marcáis ni las entradas ni las salidas al centro de trabajo...

No es menos cierto, Refinanciado, que hoy en día hay trabajos (la mayoría) donde se paga muy poco, se exige mucho y lo de las "referencias" vamos a dejarlo: interesa más bien que tengan el "culito" dilatado, ya me entiendes... Y como no me gusta generalizar, está claro que NO me estoy refiriendo a tu trabajo, pero me viene a la mente una situación que he vivido hoy con una de las limpiadoras del trabajo y que nos viene desde una empresa externa.

Y mira, en muchas ocasiones en mi vida profesional, he entrevistado a distintas personas para su contratación y te diré que las referencias las he mirado por "encima" y NUNCA las he solicitado. He preferido guiarme por mi "olfato" y te diré que casi SIEMPRE he acertado y que mejor prueba de ello es que muchos de aquellos que fueron seleccionados, hoy en día se ganan las habichuelas en distintos Cuerpos policiales y algunos han "escalado" posiciones dentro de su escalafón correspondiente.

Como te decía, Refinanciado, todos podemos hablar en función de nuestras experiencias y, es posible, que en tu sector (y también en el mío, no nos engañemos...) se dé más un tipo de persona más asociada a lo que, por decirlo "suave", conocemos como VAGO. Sin embargo, ese tipo de personas es difícil de encontrar en otros sectores donde existe mayor competencia laboral, por ejemplo la Hostelería...

Realmente, el tema da para bastante y es que, además, engarza no sólo con el mundo laboral, sino con la permanente Crisis que asocia a la Sociedad en muchos terrenos y donde cada vez hay menos de éstos "libres" y yo ya me entiendo...

Me he leído la noticia que ha enlazado timi y creo que hay que verla en su "contexto" y a FALTA de CONFIRMAR... Me explico: se trataría de derribar aviones no identificados y que fueran sorprendidos facilitando apoyo logístico al EI. Lo de "americanos" quedaría en "supuestos". A fin de cuentas, siendo aviones de transporte tampoco hay necesidad de derribarlos y los cazas rusos pueden obligarlos a aterrizar donde lo estimen oportuno. Eso no quita para que se esté observando una "internacionalización" del conflicto y os dejo una noticia que alimenta esta observación que hago.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ablan-de-la-llegada-de-tropas-cubanas-a-siria

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

¿Por qué será que cada día me cae peor este PAYASO?

- Vozpópuli - González le ríe las gracias a Slim: "En 10 años no se discutirá" su propuesta de jubilarse a los 75 años

Y otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda y que debería leer el "vende lechugas" de Rajoy...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Por qué aumenta la pobreza?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2015 at 07:28 ----------

Y esto es realmente interesante...

- EXCLUSIVE: The Smoking Gun Proving Silver & Gold Manipulation | Peak Prosperity

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> ¿Por qué será que cada día me cae peor este PAYASO?
> 
> ...



Hola, respecto al artículo sobre Felipe González y la jubilación a los 75... Esta gente vive en otro planeta. Se creen que todo el mundo trabaja en un despacho con calefacción y aire acondicionado. El costo de tener un trabajador de 70 años en oficios duros sería inasumible para muchas empresas, no los contrataría nadie y estarían en el paro hasta los 75, lo que les bajaría enormemente su pensión una vez jubilados. Eso ya ocurre con mucha gente.
Yo, pese a ser funcionario ( oh, perdón) realizo un trabajo físicamente muy exigente, no hay que estar cachas pero la agilidad es imprescindible, y de los que estamos en el "tajo" no se reengancha hasta los 70 ni uno. Sin embargo en oficinas todos los altos funcionarios están hasta los 70, aunque ya no valgan para nada y sigan con la olivetti...

Me parece una salvajada jubilarse a los 75 como norma. No todo el mundo es igual, unos aguantarían pero no creo que la mayoría lo consiguiera. 
Eso sí, todos a pagar con nuestro dinero las jubilaciones millonarias de los directivos de BANKIA.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: NO, estos "pollos" viven en este planeta, pero de PUTÍSIMA MADRE a costa de la mayoría de los demás "paganos"... Luego, hay algunos como González que se pasean con la etiqueta de "socialista" y se permiten dar "consejos" o "recomendaciones" que sólo sirven para perpetuar y profundizar en la Desigualdad.

Además, qué productividad y consumo se podrían conseguir trabajando 3 días semanales, además del coste público que se debería asumir y haciendo imposibles -todavía más...- las finanzas estatales... pero bueno lanzando "globos sonda" igual van preparando el "terreno" y, quizás, en unos años ya se incorpore el ataud al centro de trabajo.

En el fondo, Pedernal, se trata de lo que comentas, es decir ir subsidiando a bajo coste hasta la Jubilación, pues en la empresa privada casi nadie mantendría a trabajadores hasta los 75 años, por algo tan simple que se conoce como rentabilidad. Eso puede ahora funcionar -de momento...- en lo público, pero insisto en que es imposible en empresas que necesitan competir en un mercado cada vez más complejo. 

Está claro que lo que ellos pretenden es que las Pensiones ha pagar sean lo más tardías posibles y, por consiguiente, con menor "vida" y "coste". Lo "demás" simple "babosidad"... Y es que ya firmaríamos "trabajar" hasta los 75 años al ritmo que lo ha hecho el "pollo" de González, es decir no pegando un palo al agua en toda su puta vida y, después de su paso por la "Política", llevándoselo muerto por no hacer ni decir NADA...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2015)

*Fernando* ha dicho algo muy coherente, en la mayoría de curros, ninguna empresa privada va a contratar personal a partir de una edades.

Hoy en día ya se ve que las personas de más de 50, sobre todo en sectores no especializados, lo llevan crudo si no tienen nada más que ofrecer que la mano de obra.

Es evidente que hay trabajos, dónde la edad incluso puede ser un Premium, y se les permite a los que lo deseen jubilarse más tardíamente...política, enseñanza, etc. Pero son los menos, y nada más que algunas personas determinadas.

Si pretenden llegar la edad de jubilación a los 75 años, pues muy bien, que lo hagan, será todo un espectáculo ver como casi nadie a partir de los 65 encontrará trabajo en ningún lado...y ojala me equivoque, pues am i me encantaría poder currar en lo mío hasta esas edades, pero hay que tener algo de cordura.

No hay más que ver la media de vida de un ciudadano español para entender que decir que se jubilará a los 75 años, y decir que no habrá pensiones viene a ser casi lo mismo.

El otro tema que añadió *Timi* de derribar aviones...bueno, pues me parece lógico, pues es como decir que el gobierno español derribará todo avión que sobrevuele su territorio cargado de bombas para armar de nuevo a ETA.

Lo difícil es demostrar la carga de un avión en vuelo, y en USA si se les conoce por algo, es por crear confusión para salirse siempre con la suya...pueden mandar 20 aviones vacíos, y uno cargado, que Rusia dudo mucho que los haga aterrizar a todos para evitarse movidas cara la opinión pública internacional. 

Es solo una manera de advertir sin tener que realmente hacer nada. USA haría lo mismo, no tengáis dudas, es más ellos quizá ni avisarían antes.

Un saludo, y buena tarde de domingo a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Oct 2015)

Esta noticia es vieja: 

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/184616-estado-eslamico-presentar-moneda-oro

Pero creo que con la paliza que le están dando los rusos a todos los del EI y semejantes, estas monedas quedarán para coleccionistas.

Supongo que con la de tiempo que han invertido los EEUU en montar todo este circo macabro para fastidiarle a los rusos la construcción de los gasoductos, intentarán presionar para obstaculizarlos hasta un límite. Los EEUU no son tontos, el ejército ruso no será tan potente como el suyo y no es el de la época de la URSS, pero es un pescado muy grande y no se puede comer de un bocado.
Ya veremos como evoluciona.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Es que el "surrealismo" está cada vez más anclado en las mentes "privilegiadas" de algunos "canta mañanas" y como ejemplo nos sirve el sinvergüenza de González. Quien lo ha visto y quien lo ve... aunque, quizás, su auténtico "rostro" haya sido siempre el actual y ya os he comentado muchas veces que en la "modélica" Transición y los famosos "Padres de la Democracia" hay mucha "tela que cortar"...

paketazo, hoy en día, NO hay apenas empleo para gente que supere los 50 años, a no ser -como bien indicas- que tengan un "valor añadido" que justifique su contratación por una empresa, aparte de que éstas últimamente se mueven más por los incentivos estatales que por otros motivos más coherentes... algo que se debería remediar de una puta vez.

¿75 años? Pues, ya me dirá cómo se llega a edad currando en la Pesca, la Agricultura, la Ganadería, la Construcción, Cadenas de Producción, Hostelería, Seguridad privada y pública, etc., etc. No todo el mundo tiene la oportunidad de cobrar y vivir de PUTA MADRE sin hacer nada, fuera de dar "mensajitos", como hacen González, Aznar y otros "Viva la Virgen"... ¡Joder! y que este país haya sido dirigido por estos mendrugos... y ya no hablo de los "atontados" que les sucedieron. NO, no es extraño lo que sucede en este país.

Entiendo, paketazo, que no debemos renunciar a seguir peleando por nuestros derechos y entiendo que, posiblemente, tengamos que apretarnos el cinturón porque las circunstancias son las que son... pero de ahí a descartar las Pensiones que nos corresponderían, pues qué quieres que te diga. No me he pasado la mayor parte de mi vida pagando unos determinados impuestos -altos en mi caso- en los que se contempla el pago de la Pensión para que a última hora estén cambiando unilateralmente las "reglas del juego". Eso se llama ESTAFAR...

Respecto al tema geopolítico, la "intencionalidad" de Rusia está clara y manda un "mensaje" que los americanos van a tener en cuenta y eso puedes darlo por hecho. Además, en un espacio aéreo que está realmente bajo el absoluto control ruso ya te aseguro que pocos aviones de transporte se atreverán a penetrar en el mismo, así que obligarlos a aterrizar NO constituiría ningún problema para los cazas rusos.

Bueno, Rusia es militarmente inferior a los EE.UU., pero sus Fuerzas Armadas NO tienen nada que ver con las de la extinta Unión Soviética y están en disposición de hacerle mucha "pupita" a los EE.UU./OTAN. Y, en Europa, NO tengo la menor duda de que se impondrían a las fuerzas atlántistas.

# Pedernal: Bueno, esa moneda era más un instrumento de "propaganda" que cualquier otra cosa. Es algo que puede encargar cualquiera a una Ceca pagando por "X" monedas y después sobre dimensionarlo.

Muy probablemente, al EI le quede muy poco en Siria y veremos qué sucede después con ellos en otros lugares, ya que seguirán existiendo y te recuerdo que los tenemos también a pocos kilómetros de nuestras costas, concretamente en Libia... Quizás, "muten" y adquieran otra denominación, aparte de otro "formato" más "digerible"...

Y os dejo esto, ya que la fecha está bastante cercana... aunque imagino que aplicarán la misma salida de siempre: la "patada adelante"...

- http://eladiofernandez.wordpress.co...isto-por-la-ley-de-la-fragmentacion-de-fondos

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (18 Oct 2015)

Buenas noches,

No olvidemos que González era un "don nadie" hasta que fue bendecido por el Establishment por medio de Nixon y Kissinger, nada más y nada menos que en una de las casuchas del pobretón Rockefeller, en fin, ahora lo que intenta es conservar sus privilegios haciendo lo que suele hacer: putear al pueblo.

Respecto a las jubilaciones, yo pienso que poco a poco se irán diluyendo sin que lo notemos (los borregos no solemos tener memoria) y quedarán en un bonito recuerdo, tampoco harán falta ya que la esperanza de vida bajará, el ritmo de vida actual, la comida deficiente, sanidad raquítica, el alcohol, tabaco y drogas ayudarán más de lo que creéis.

Así que los pocos que tengan un "trabajo estable" trabajarán hasta que los saquen con los pies por delante, otros engancharán varios pseudo-curros a la vez y fácilmente se quedarán por el camino, otros vivirán a expensas de paguitas miserables que les den como mucho para malvivir y estar ebrios o drogados para evadirse de la realidad.

Pero la peor parte la llevarán los que enfermen... esos sí que la pasarán putas.

Saludos

---------- Post added 18-oct-2015 at 21:51 ----------

Por cierto, vaya visita tenemos y yo con estos pelos...

*John Kerry visita Madrid para constatar el buen estado de las relaciones entre EEUU y España*


Spoiler



El secretario de Estado de EEUU, John Kerry, ya está en España tras aterrizar la tarde del domingo en el aeropuerto madrileño de Torrejón de Ardoz, desde donde se ha dirigido al encuentro con el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y de Cooperación, José Manuel García-Margallo.

Tras pisar suelo español, el secretario de Estado estadounidense inicia una visita oficial de dos días a España en la que también se reunirá con el Rey y el presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, y en la que está previsto que se firme un acuerdo para la limpieza del suelo contaminado de la localidad almeriense de Palomares. 

Acuerdos con EEUU

Según ha dicho García-Margallo, con esta visita se constatará el "excelente" estado de las relaciones entre España y Estados Unidos, y que se produce inmediatamente después del acuerdo entre ambos países sobre la base de Morón de la Frontera (Sevilla) y del reciente viaje de los Reyes a Washington.

Respecto al encuentro con García-Margallo, la limpieza del suelo contaminado de la localidad de Palomares, que mantiene radiactividad desde 1966 a causa de la caída accidental de varias bombas nucleares de un avión estadounidense, es uno de los asuntos bilaterales que quedan por resolver.

La visita de Kerry en Madrid coincide además con la presidencia de España del Consejo de Seguridad de Naciones Unidas, del que forma parte como miembro no permanente durante el bienio 2015-2016.



Espero y sólo sea con fines partidistas (para "echar una mano" a la PPSOE en su campaña electoral), ya que no me huele nada bien tener ese tipo de visitas a mitad de "ejercicios" militares otaneros por estas tierras, da mal yuyu

Que le aproveche la guitarra, aunque le hubiera ido mejor una pandereta.

---------- Post added 18-oct-2015 at 22:29 ----------

He recibido información muy interesante respecto a Felipe, es para aclarar mi post anterior y complementar información a quien lo desee:

_"Bueno, en realidad, y es importante señalarlo porque explica mucha de nuestra Historia reciente, el mentor de Felipe fue Willy Brandt (y el dinero que venía de su partido, el SPD).

Hay un magnífico libro de Antonio Muñoz Sánchez, "El amigo alemán, El SPD y el PSOE de la dictadura a la democracia" en la Editorial RBA que lo cuenta con pelos y señales.

Por supuesto el amigo americano estaba detrás pero, insisto, es importante señalar que había un mentor en Europa.

F. Mitterrand fue otro (no olvidemos que el Congreso de Suresnnes tuvo lugar en territorio galo) pero el de las pelas fue el SPD."_

De momento prefiero respetar la intimidad de quien me envió la información

Saludos

---------- Post added 18-oct-2015 at 22:37 ----------

Imaginaros una "Sanidad Europea", podrán hacer los recortes necesarios desde Bruselas y no habrá ningún político local a quien culpar, negocio redondo, los políticos dirán: "eso es cosa de Bruselas" y se irán tan anchos -como siempre-, pero la diferencia es que esta vez nadie le podrá "asustar" un poquito.

*Italia plantea una Seguridad Social europea para compensar la austeridad*



Spoiler



Matteo Renzi lo había prometido el año pasado, al presentar la reforma laboral: el Gobierno italiano se comprometía a sustituir los subsidios de desempleo -en la mayoría reservados a trabajadores por tiempo indefinido de grandes empresas- por una Seguridad Social universal que beneficiara a todos los trabajadores.

La reforma laboral entró en vigor y supuso un abaratamiento del despido e incentivos para las nuevas contrataciones, pero el aumento de los beneficiarios de la Seguridad Social ha resultado mínimo. De hecho, muchos trabajadores a tiempo definido siguen excluidos de los nuevos subsidios. El problema, como siempre, es el dinero: Italia no tiene recursos suficientes para un subsidio de desempleo universal. Sin embargo -deben de haber pensado en Roma-, Europa puede ser la solución.

El ministro transalpino de Economía, Pier Carlo Padoan, acaba de llevar una propuesta a la cumbre del Ecofin: un cheque continental que sirva para integrar los amortiguadores sociales nacionales de los que pierden el trabajo en situaciones de shock, en determinadas zonas o en todos los miembros del euro. En una entrevista al diario británico Financial Times, Padoan ha subrayado que "el mensaje que llega a muchos de los ciudadanos de Europa es que la Unión Monetaria trata de bancos y de austeridad, no de crecimiento y empleo".

Mecanismo similar al MEDE

La idea del ministro italiano es crear en el ámbito laboral un homólogo del Mecanismo de Estabilidad Europeo (MEDE), fondo conocido como "salva Estados". Padoan detalló su idea de un posible "fondo salva empleo" durante una lección a la Universidad de Luxemburgo: "Una unión monetaria más fuerte necesita instituciones comunes más fuertes. En este campo estamos avanzando, pero necesitamos hacer más, a corto plazo, en el marco de los tratados existentes y, a largo plazo, considerando cambios en los tratados", dijo Padoan.

El ministro explicó que "para complementar los esfuerzos nacionales de reforma de los mercados laborales, sería bueno disponer de un mecanismo europeo para mitigar el desempleo cíclico y sus consecuencias, reforzaría los ajustes del mercado laboral, reforzando la eficacia de las reformas a nivel nacional. Introduciría también incentivos para aumentar la convergencia en la reglamentación de los diferentes mercados laborales. Ayudaría a consolidar el crecimiento a medio plazo, suavizando recesiones". Para Padoan, crear una Seguridad Social europea "sería una señal de la irreversibilidad del euro".

El fondo "salva empleo" podría crearse pronto, sin modificar los tratados en vigor, ya que según Padoan tendría una base legal válida en las normas que ya regulan la coordinación de las políticas económicas. Según la propuesta italiana, el fondo europeo complementaría -no sustituiría- los subsidios nacionales y se activaría en caso de un aumento excepcional del desempleo en un país concreto de la eurozona -o en los Diecinueve en su conjunto-, cubriendo entre el 40 y el 50 por ciento del salario de los trabajadores afectados.

Que Italia se interese en una mayor integración económica europea no es una novedad. Y es verdad que la propuesta de una Seguridad Social continental para impulsar economías con tasas de paro muy altas podría beneficiar a otros países como Grecia, España e incluso Francia. Sin embargo, de momento, a falta de reacciones por parte de otros mandatarios, el plan de Padoan tan sólo es una de las tantas propuestas sobre la mesa de los líderes europeos. El fondo "salva empleo", al contrario, tiene mucha importancia para la política interior de Italia: los últimos datos que atribuyen a los efectos de la reforma laboral un aumento de las contrataciones y la propuesta europea para crear un subsidio de paro universal son avances que Renzi quiere lucir para acallar la oposición interna.

El complejo proceso de la financiación

El fondo para salvar empleos propuesto por Italia sería gestionado por la Comisión Europea y financiado "por recursos que se generan mano a mano, según se van cumpliendo los ajustes y el empleo se recupera", aunque parte de la financiación podría proceder de "una pequeña cuota de las actuales contribuciones de cada Estado al Fondo Común" de la Unión. Según la propuesta italiana, la condonación de fondos a los diferentes países podría durar un máximo de 6 a 8 meses.


----------



## Morsa (18 Oct 2015)

Interesante visión sobre el enfrentamiento oriente-occidente.

Desmontando a Putin y Rusia: El falso paradigma Oriente/Occidente y el fin de la libertad | Periodismo Alternativo

Aprovecho para agradecer a los que mantienen el hilo repleto de info interesante, hay bastantes foreros que no participamos activamente, pero que no perdemos comba.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2015)

- La incertidumbre que generan China y la Fed pone en apuros a los mercados emergentes

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Morenés y Rajoy podrían "explicarnos" algo al respecto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-trident-juncture-2015-de-la-otan-y-gibraltar

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (19 Oct 2015)

Nuevo articulo de Roberto Centeno, sobre la verdadera situación de las cuentas publicas y el deficit.

Presupuestos Generales del Estado: Déficit 2015: peor que el 4,5% de la Comisión. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2015)

- Vozpópuli - Rajoy, lirón a la brocha

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2015)

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El mundo ya estÃ¡ en recesiÃ³n

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (19 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Inteligencia Financiera Global: El mundo ya estÃ¡ en recesiÃ³n
> 
> Saludos.




http://www.yometiroalmonte.es/2015/10/19/arabia-saudi-q-sin-dinero-suspende-pagos-empresas/

Hay recesión y a estos el petróleo ya no les saca de esta...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Oct 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Realmente, cuando hoy leía esta noticia me dije que "algo" NO "cuadraba" y es que la Economía de Arabia Saudita es más que buena en cuanto a los "números" se refiere... Ilustremos: Deuda vs PIB... ¡1,58%! y la Deuda per cápita es de... ¡303 €! Por tanto, hay "algo" y GORDO que se nos "escapa"...

Bueno, Pedernal, mientras tengan Petróleo siempre tendrán un ACTIVO que rentabilizar... y el problema les puede venir cuando no lo tengan, aunque no sé igual nos vamos todos a la M.... antes de que eso suceda.

Intentaré enlazar la noticia que nos dejabas...

- Arabia SaudÃ­ se queda sin dinero y suspende pagos a empresas

Y se han publicado los resultados del 3er Trimestre de IBM y no han podido salir peores...

- IBM Reports Terrible Q3 Earnings: Worst Revenue Since 2002; Slashes Guidance | Zero Hedge

El próximo 2016 parece que va camino de ser bastante "movido"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Hacienda investiga a las empresas españolas que aceptan pagos con bitcoins. Noticias de Tecnología

Saludos.


----------



## amador (20 Oct 2015)

El periodista se ha limitado a dar la noticia pero no ha dicho nada del por qué de este aumento de pagos con bitcoins justamente en tiendas caras. 

Supongo que la idea que subyace en esto es que, como el comprador es anónimo, puede ser utilizado por personas que disponen de dinero negro en su cartera de bitcoins para comprar cosas caras sin llamar la atención del fisco (si rebuscan en sus pagos con VISA).

Además ya no necesitan traer el dinero en billetes desde Suiza para pagar en metálico.

No se, fernando, si tu ves algo más ...




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Hacienda investiga a las empresas españolas que aceptan pagos con bitcoins. Noticias de Tecnología
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (20 Oct 2015)

Muy buenas a todos. Como siempre el hilo genial.

Lo de Arabia Saudí me ha dejado muy mosca. Algo gordo como dice fernando tiene que estar pasando sino no se entiende esa suspensión de pagos a proveedores. Imagino que entre la bajada de precios, el mantenimiento de todas las mamandurrias internas y las dos guerras que lleva cara alante (Siria, de modo encubierto y Yemen directamente), la están dejando extenuada por mucho dinero que diga que tenga.(Que a lo mejor es que ya no lo tiene y ha estado mintiendo, a saber..)

Desde luego el eje occidental se resquebraja rápido, más que el de los brics que tampoco se le ve muy bien. Las noticias desde américa son también preocupantes. No se si llegan a las presidenciales o antes estallará una crisis financiera y un pánico bursátil.

Comunicado Urgente de Larouche EEUU: Riesgo real de bancarrota en Wall Street | El vortice radio
riesgo-real-de-bancarrota-en-wall-street/

Por último un poco de historia de la nuestra y como nos la meten doblada pero eso ya lo sabemos todos aquí muy bien pero si alguien se anima y tiene tiempo (algo cada día más escaso por lo menos para mí), os dejo lo siguiente.

No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | El vortice radio

desde luego no haría falta inventarse nada para hacer una novela con todo lo que nos ocultan daría para hacer miles de betsellers jeje. Como siempre un placer leeros y un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bucanero: Gracias por los aportes.

# amador: Me he limitado a enlazar la noticia, ya que me ha resultado "llamativa" y luego está esa referencia a la calle Serrano, en el exclusivo Barrio de Salamanca de Madrid... Además, la publica un medio que es seguido por quienes se mueven por esa zona y que suelen ser gente con "pasta".

Podría ser más bien un "aviso" o un "globo sonda" emanado desde la Hacienda pública y, realmente, fuera de ello no le veo mayor importancia, ya que es conocida en el hilo mi posición personal negativa respecto a las Criptomonedas, pero vamos nada que decir a quienes les convenza el producto.

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (20 Oct 2015)

Vaya fernando, llevo tiempo leyéndote, sobre todo en los hilos relativos a la plata, y nunca imaginé que pudieses tener una opinión negativa con respecto a las criptodivisas (incluyendo con esto al BTC)

¿sería mucho preguntarte el motivo de tu postura?


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2015)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Bueno, cuando ha salido el tema de las Criptomonedas me he limitado a dar mi opinión y que es "negativa". ¿Motivo? Simplemente, Desconfianza... Es algo que me parece tan bueno -como "idea"- que no lo veo factible en un momento dado, es decir que pienso que acabarán "cargándoselo"... pero ya te digo que no me he preocupado en estudiarlo y es que "a priori" el "producto" NO me ha interesado NUNCA... Y ten en cuenta que yo "conocí" el BitCoin cuando andaba por los $5 y si pasé entonces de "largo", pues más ahora...

Evidentemente, que a mí no me gusta NO es indicativo de NADA y si algunos ven "valor" en el BitCoin pues adelante... Tampoco se puede saber de "todo" y yo soy más de "tangible", por tanto a "mano"... o lo más "cerca" posible.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2015 at 13:52 ----------

# Bucanero: Lo de Arabia Saudita tiene una "profundidad" que merece la pena hacer un seguimiento al respecto. Me explico: estamos hablando de uno de los países con más reservas en divisas del mundo. Acabo de comprobarlo con datos del Banco Mundial: $744.440.528.276... Piensa que más que triplican, por ejemplo, las de Alemania...

NO, aquí hay "ALGO" MÁS y que no acabo de explicarme...

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (20 Oct 2015)

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta fernando. Entiendo perfectamente tu postura... Yo mismo dudaba del BTC hasta no hace muchos meses. Pero resulta que cuando le das una oportunidad, y lo investigas más a fondo, le ves sentido y muchísimo potencial.

De todos modos, al igual que tú, yo adoro a los metales preciosos, que han superado la prueba del tiempo más que de sobras. No hay nada como un _hard asset_, algo tangible, que se pueda ver y tocar.

No obstante, ni me conformo con unos ni con otros, directamente voy con todo a oro, plata y BTC 

Y personalmente, adoro la combinación de dinero milenario con dinero del siglo XXI.


----------



## racional (20 Oct 2015)

El parón en China destroza el mercado del diamante y presagia fuertes caídas

Esta noticia aunque no es de oro ni plata, si tiene algo que ver, porque esta relacionada con la industria de la joyeria, y aqui se ve como esta industria tambien se esta hundiendo, lo que podria afectar tambien a la venta de oro fisico, lo que rompe la idea de muchos que creen que con crisis se vende mas oro, cuando es al reves.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Oct 2015)

Racional, igual tienes razón pero los diamantes hace décadas que se pueden fabricar de manera industrial. Además dicen que la cantidad de diamantes retenidos por Sudáfrica para no bajar el precio, es brutal.
La piedra filosofal aún no la inventó nadie pero vete a saber...
Creo que veremos tiempos extraños.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# TheRedHawk: Como yo digo siempre, cada cual tiene que guiarse por sus particulares "percepciones" y si luego las cosas salen mal, pues las "explicaciones" se deberán pedir a uno mismo...

# bankiero: Yo sigo viendo al Oro LATERAL/BAJISTA y parece que quiere "salir" de esa situación, pero de momento NO puede... Vamos a seguir esperando, ya que las Bolsas siguen descontando el mejor de los mundos, pero los resultados empresariales nos dicen todo lo contrario, así que parece que todo consiste en tener paciencia y seguir "caminando"...

# racional: Je,je,je... No hay forma de que "cambie", pero es que sigue manifestando unas carencias que invalidan sus comentarios. Que yo sepa en épocas de Crisis, la mayor parte de la gente está más preocupada en asegurarse las "judías con chorizo" que en comprar "imposibles" en ese momento, ya sean MPs u otros artículos. Eso no quita para que hayan personas a las que no les va mal y pretendan asegurar parte de su Patrimonio. En fin, fácil de "entender" y encima le regalo la clase...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2015 at 15:20 ----------

¡Ah! y me dejaba esto...

- Vozpópuli - El Gobierno envió a Bruselas unas cuentas distintas a las de los Presupuestos

Anda, que no tienen delito estos "pollos"...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (20 Oct 2015)

No veo porque el precio del oro tiene que tener más correlación con los diamantes que con la madera de abedul canadiense o con cualquier otra materia prima. 
El oro no es una comodity, es una currency.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2015)

Buenas tardes. Veo que aparece por aquí el BTC, enlazando a la noticia que aporta *Fernando* y las "compras de lujo"

Independientemente de que BTC salga a adelante o no, la idea es muy buena, quizá, y solo es un "quizá entrecomillado" si hubiera la posibilidad de poseer BTC en físico (no me refiero a las moneditas cargadas con X BTC), si no a una institución independiente con potestad para trasformar el BTC virtual en BTC físico manteniendo su modelo deflacionario y sin emitir ni uno solo más de esos 21 millones, la aceptación sería mayor. 

Muchos temen no poder "palpar" lo que poseen, y bien o mal, el dinero FIAT, se puede tener de modo virtual, o de modo físico.

Que conste, que prefiero poseer algo cuyo valor se lo otorga la humanidad a que lo otorgue una institución como es ahora el FIAT.
Lo bueno de BTC, es que su valor se lo da la gente que cree en él, y a mayor número de creyentes, mayor valor.

¿Cómo acabará?...por mi, ojalá tumbe a todo el FIAT del planeta y las instituciones tras ellas, pero la realidad no sería tan sencilla, esa serpiente se revolverá hasta que se le corte la cabeza.

No obstante, ya sabéis que tengo un puñado de BTC desde hace tiempo, y la verdad, de momento, no me molestan, ya se irá viendo. Lo que está claro es que si hace tiempo valían 5$ y ahora 265$ es que algo de valor han acaparado...veremos si no retorna a los 0$ algún día, cosa espero no suceda.

*Bankiero*, ese suelo, podría darse, o confirmarse, pero necesitamos más, al menos y para ilusionarnos en el oro, 1220/1240$ OZ.

De momento está absorbiendo positivamente las incertidumbre económicas actuales, y si a eso le sumamos la falta de alternativas de inversión, pues ahí lo tenemos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Muttley (20 Oct 2015)

De Beers es una junto, quizá Coca Cola, la única empresa GLOBAL y sin competencia notable que hay en el mundo. Controla gran parte de los materia prima a nivel mundial, no sólo en Sudáfrica.

El movimiento de De Beers fue perfecto. Cuanto se descubrieron diamantes en los Urales a finales de los 40 principios de los 50 con la URSS pudiendo amenazar el monopolio, llegaron a un acuerdo con los soviéticos para comprarles toda la producción de diamantes ( o las minas, vaya usted a saber) (un pacto antinatura, los soviets con el tradicionalismo afrikaans de ultraderecha) y luego, al ser estos diamantes de un tamaño mucho más pequeño que los sudafricanos, montarse la campaña de marketing de "un diamante es para siempre" para alimentar de estas pequeñas piedrecitas a la incipiente clase media americana. Idem cuando se descubrieron más diamantes en Australia. Desde entonces controlan el precio, la producción y el mercado, por eso los precios de recompra son de risa.

Para mí una de las historias más fascinantes de empresa privada que se pueden leer.

Links útiles:

https://indieconomics.quora.com/The-incredible-story-of-De-Beers-and-why-diamonds-are-shit

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/05/fashion/weddings/how-americans-learned-to-love-diamonds.html?_r=0

Comparar el oro, que ha sido usado durante miles de años como medio de pago en intercambios comerciales, que no se puede fabricar y que no "lo controla" en su totalidad nadie con los diamantes es de chiste.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Un poco de Geopolítica... Y menuda paliza que están recibiendo los HdP del EI...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-una-milicia-popular-siria-de-100000-hombres-

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Oct 2015)

Bueno, entro sólo para agradecerle a Muttley su comentario y los dos enlaces que indica.
Hacía tiempo que no me reía tanto.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- https://srsroccoreport.com/collapse-of-the-western-financial-system-shown-in-one-silver-chart/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ayer hacia una referencia a esto...

- Calma antes de la tempestad. Blogs de Tribuna Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## racional (21 Oct 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Veo que aparece por aquí el BTC, enlazando a la noticia que aporta *Fernando* y las "compras de lujo"
> 
> Independientemente de que BTC salga a adelante o no, la idea es muy buena



El BTC solo se sustenta enel hecho de que es comodo y buena idea, pero mientras no tenga una utilidad real en el mundo y no se pueda usar en las tiendas para pagar no servira para nada. La duda es si algun dia se expandiera o solo se quedara como ahora como algo minoritario.


----------



## paketazo (21 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> El BTC solo se sustenta enel hecho de que es comodo y buena idea, pero mientras no tenga una utilidad real en el mundo y no se pueda usar en las tiendas para pagar no servira para nada. La duda es si algun dia se expandiera o solo se quedara como ahora como algo minoritario.



No te quito la razón, pues en gran parte la tienes. No obstante, puedo comprar desde oro (algún forero acepta BTC desde hace tiempo, hasta música etc) Con lo que sí se puede comprar directamente con BTC ahora mismo.

La idea, es muy buena, pero hay que profundizar algo en ella para acabar de pillarla, a mi me costó, y aún así, como digo siempre no las tengo todas conmigo respecto a esto. Pero tampoco pensaba hace años que enviar una foto por móvil tendría demasiado sentido, o que en los peajes de las autopistas pusieran maquinitas en vez de personas...soy muy mal adivino.

Sea como sea, prefiero que exista una competencia a la banca y al FIAT, a que no haya absolutamente nada de nada.

El tiempo nos dirá.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> El BTC solo se sustenta enel hecho de que es comodo y buena idea, *pero mientras no tenga una utilidad real en el mundo y no se pueda usar en las tiendas para pagar no servira para nada*. La duda es si algun dia se expandiera o solo se quedara como ahora como algo minoritario.



Gigantes como Dell hace tiempo que aceptan BTC como forma de pago...

Dell now accepts bitcoin | Dell

Y con respecto a comercios más _humildes_

https://coinmap.org/#/world/47.51720070/-17.57812500/2

Y subiendo 

Otra cosa es que la gente prefiera acumularlos (ley de Gresham)


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2015)

Hola, paketazo: En fin... a mí ya me queda poca FÉ y a Julio Verne y Emilio ******i los deje en mi adolescencia. Cuando el BitCoin sea un auténtico "rival" al dinero Fiat le "cortarán" la cabeza y de eso no tengo duda, pero también suelo equivocarme...

Bueno, pasando a otra cosa (el BitCoin ya tiene sus hilos), enlazo un interesante artículo de Guillermo Barba y que acabo de leer. Bien, en línea con lo que ayer comentábamos sin conocer los datos que él aporta...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: SE DESVANECE LA ESCASEZ DE ORO Y PLATA

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # TheRedHawk: Como yo digo siempre, cada cual tiene que guiarse por sus particulares "percepciones" *y si luego las cosas salen mal*, pues las "explicaciones" se deberán pedir a uno mismo...
> 
> ...



Las respuestas, por el medio de la cita y en negrita

---------- Post added 21-oct-2015 at 13:45 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: En fin... a mí ya me queda poca FÉ y a Julio Verne y Emilio ******i los deje en mi adolescencia. Cuando el BitCoin sea un auténtico "rival" al dinero Fiat le "cortarán" la cabeza y de eso no tengo duda, pero también suelo equivocarme...
> 
> Bueno, pasando a otra cosa (el BitCoin ya tiene sus hilos), enlazo un interesante artículo de Guillermo Barba y que acabo de leer. Bien, en línea con lo que ayer comentábamos sin conocer los datos que él aporta...
> 
> ...



Lo he leído esta mañana y la verdad está muy interesante. Hacía meses que no leía a este economista mexicano (escribe mucho en Forbes México).

Has dicho unos post más arriba que ves al oro lateral/bajista... ¿Tienes algún dato de especial relevancia que te haga sospechar, o son corazonadas?


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2015)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Bueno, te voy a responder a lo que planteas y que es bastante fácil...

- Me das la razón cuando admites que uno debe guiarse por sus particulares "percepciones" y te diría que no sólo en materia de "inversiones", sino que debería aplicarse en la distintas facetas de la vida... Las opiniones de un "tercero" pueden servir o no y eso dependerá de la "credibilidad" que le concedamos y nuestra propia capacidad de estudio y análisis. Dicho esto, insisto en que cada cual invierta en lo que le parezca oportuno... Yo ya me cuido de lo mío y si mis opiniones le sirven a alguien pues "miel sobre hojuelas", que tampoco gano un duro con esto...

- Está claro que las distintas QE, en USA, Japón, UE, han afectado a los MPs, pero eso se debe a la "percepción" que tienen los distintos actores que se mueven en los mercados y aquí ya hablamos de "papel". Los que vamos por FÍSICO "jugamos" en otra "Liga" y el tiempo dirá si nos hemos equivocado o no, pero lo dudo...

- Sobre la capacidad gestora de los distintos Gobiernos españoles ya he expresado una opinión más que negativa en el pasado. TheRedHawk, me parece que llevas poco tiempo leyéndome y es que una de las falacias de este foro la desmonte en su momento y me refiero a la venta de parte del Oro por parte del Gobierno español cuando Solbes. En su momento, ya aporté datos más que suficientes y no me voy a reiterar, pero te diré que esa decisión fue tomada por el BCE y que "obligaba" vender parte del Oro de los distintos Bancos Centrales de la UE y se marcaron unos determinados plazos para hacerlo. Afortunadamente, para España, vendimos a un precio bastante interesante en aquellos tiempos y con fuertes plusvalías. Y, puestos a "comparar", te puedes informar a los precios a que vendió el Reino Unido y te aseguro que "fliparás"...

- A Guillermo Barba lo enlazo desde hace tiempo. Es un economista mexicano que pertenece a la Escuela Austriaca y es muy conocido dentro del "mundillo" de los MPs. Lo considero un buen analista a este respecto y en cuanto a sus opiniones socio-políticas pues ahí ya no comulgo con él... pero porque yo NO soy "liberal".

- Ya veo que NO me has leído mucho... Bien, hace ya casi tres años que arribé a este foro y desde entonces suelo escribir sobre los MPs, pero es que antes ya lo había hecho en otros sitios y tengo cierta "consideración" dentro de esta materia. Te digo todo esto porque lo de "corazonadas" es algo que sobra en un tipo de mis características y es tan simple como ver un simple gráfico: el Oro es LATERAL/BAJISTA desde el Verano de 2013... ¿Te parece poco tiempo? ¿Puedes rebatirlo de alguna manera?

Y sigo sin tener ninguna FÉ sobre las Criptomonedas... Si en su momento se cargaron una moneda "universal" basada en la Plata y luego al Patrón Oro, qué no podrán hacer con un "enemigo" que parece más pequeño y creo que eso es lo que le salva, de momento... pero lo dicho que cada cual meta su dinero donde le parezca más oportuno, faltaría más.

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Oct 2015)

Quizás...

arabia saudi aprende de las constructoras a autofinanciarse con


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, TheRedHawk: Bueno, te voy a responder a lo que planteas y que es bastante fácil...
> 
> (...)
> 
> Saludos.




-Respecto a la emisión de divisa, más que al mercado papel de PM’s me refería a los distintos índices y acciones corporativas, cuyo valor se ha apreciado de forma claramente artificial fruto de tanta “flexibilización cuantitativa” (no me gusta nada este eufemismo) . Respecto lo de estar en otra liga yendo en físico, no puedo estar más de acuerdo. El día que estalle el esquema Ponzi, a ver quién es el guapo que reclama sus onzas de oro y plata papel.


-Sobre la venta del oro soberano no tenía ni idea. Me has dejado totalmente en blanco; no tenía ni idea que eso había sido una imposición por parte del BCE. Simplemente, increíble. Lo del Reino Unido, sé que habían vendido una gran cantidad de oro al precio más bajo de esta década, pero claro, lo que no sabía es que también ha sido una obligación. Vaya tela.


-No he expresado correctamente lo que quería preguntarte y me disculpo de antemano si te has ofendido con lo de las corazonadas. En ningún momento fue mi intención insinuar que tu visión sobre el precio del oro era fruto de corazonadas. Eso es propio de místicos y charlatanes tipo Bo Polny y demás fauna. Olvida mi pregunta de antes y quédate mejor con esta: ¿ves algún signo que a priori te haga ver un rebote al alza del oro? ¿o por el contrario crees que seguirá bajando en estos meses hasta encontrarse con el siguiente soporte?

-No quiero hacer mucho más off-topic con las criptos en el hilo del oro, pero me gustaría comentarte solo un par de notas a título informativo. Primera, no todas las criptos son iguales; de hecho el BTC es claramente el líder indiscutible con un capitalización de mercado muy superior a la siguiente moneda que le sucede. Con esto quiero decir que para mí la única criptodivisa con valor a futuro es el BTC; todas las demás son un pump&dump de libro. Y segundo, y esto es lo que te va a sonar raro, es que dudo muchísimo que las élites financieras fuesen capaz de detener a bitcoin en caso de propagarse a lo bestia; básicamente sería como intentar censurar internet a nivel mundial, algo que sabemos es virtualmente imposible (solo ocurre en regiones cerradas, tipo Corea del Norte).

Saludos y gracias por tu tiempo para responder con calidad.:Baile:


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Tiogelito: El tema de Arabia Saudita es algo digno de investigar... Esa gente tiene "pasta" más que de sobra y aquí lo que NO "cuadra" es que parece que no tienen acceso a su "liquidez", porque sino no hay explicación a una "insolvencia" que no hay por dónde pillarla. Tengo la "sensación" de que EE.UU. le ha declarado la "guerra" en un formato no convencional y eso explicaría, entre otras cosas, la retirada "controlada" que está realizando de Oriente Medio y del Golfo Pérsico. ¿Reparto de "cromos" con Rusia?

- TheRedHawk: Siempre es un placer para mí dialogar con quien sabe argumentar y tiene las maneras que EXIGIMOS en este hilo. Por supuesto, eso no quita para que podamos discrepar y sino este hilo sería muy aburrido... ¿No te parece?

SÍ, puede llevar su tiempo, pero habrá un momento que la FARSA no podrá seguirse en los mercados de "papel" y no sólo en los MPs, ya que hace años me dediqué a los mercados de Materias Primas y ahí se ven auténticas barbaridades. Y lo peor de todo es que esta mierda de "juego" conlleva muchas veces hambrunas en buena parte del mundo... 

Hombre, la venta del Oro soberano de los distintos Bancos Centrales de la UE -a la medida se adhirieron también otros que no eran miembros- es fácil de entender: Cuando se constituyó el BCE, los Bancos Centrales de los países de la zona Euro transfirieron sus responsabilidades en política monetaria a Frankfurt, por tanto ya sabes de donde emanó la decisión... Hasta las palabras de Solbes fueron un "calco" de lo que le dijeron que había que decir... Y, curiosamente, los más "remolones" en vender fueron los alemanes... ¡Ay! cuantas cosas quedan el olvido con el paso del tiempo, pero tampoco ha pasado tanto.

No, no me he ofendido con la expresión de "corazonadas" y más bien me pareció fuera de contexto, pero ahora te has explicado perfectamente y queda claro que no fue la expresión más adecuada. Respecto a lo que me preguntas, mira para AT tenemos por aquí a uno de los mejores expertos en el mismo y es el conforero paketazo, al que te recomiendo que leas, y en lo personal sigo siendo muy alcista para el Oro, pero en el largo plazo... A corto, mientras las Bolsas sigan actuando de Casino, pues podemos seguir "mareando la perdiz" en el rango en el que nos estamos moviendo en los últimos tiempos: $1225 - $1085.

En cualquier caso, TheRedHawk, las roturas en los MPs, tanto al alza como a la baja, suelen ser muy violentas, especialmente en la Plata y que suele ser más volátil. Por tanto, hay que tener la suficiente capacidad de "abstracción" para olvidarse de las cotizaciones diarias y lo único a evitar siempre -como cualquier otro activo- es comprar en los picos. A los precios actuales, el riesgo/beneficio parece mucho menor, independientemente del valor "refugio" con el que solemos asociar a los MPs.

Ya conozco lo que me comentas sobre las Criptomonedas y mira sé un poco de Japonés... Te digo esto porque Satoshi significa "inteligente". Para mí fue suficiente... ¿Estás seguro de que no podría "censurarse" o "eliminar" Internet? Yo no lo veo tan claro, más sabiendo su origen...

Y dejo esto... un poco "desmadrado", pero los que me llevan tiempo leyendo saben que le otorgo bastante importancia a ese período 2016-2020...

- Silver Prices Will Rise Considerably Between 2016 And 2020 | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (21 Oct 2015)

A mi tambien me ha dejado desconcertado lo de Arabia Saudita. Y es un actor demasiado importante como para dejarlo pasar (solo recordar temas transversales que han afectado a todo el planeta y que se manejaron desde alli)...
Estoy seguro de que a los USA les encantaria devolver lo del fracking, pero no creo que sea asi. Y dudo muchisimo que los saudis tengan la pasta a plazo fijo, o en "preferentes" eternas...

Es un tema (otro mas) muy interesante, lo seguire con atencion.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Oct 2015)

Hola, Tiogelito: Llevo unos días detrás del tema de Arabia Saudita y ya me está llegando información que tengo solicitada. Te anexo lo siguiente y que está en nuestra lengua... Quizás, valga la pena seguir a este medio de información.

- El inevitable colapso de Arabia SaudÃ* | The Arabia Watch

Por cierto, hace unos meses en este hilo me referí al interés de Arabia Saudita por la Energía Nuclear... algo que ya es más que evidente y, quizás, aquí los EE.UU. tengan uno de los "motivos" para "desproteger" al que hasta ahora era un "aliado" ¿incondicional?

- Arabia SaudÃ* y HungrÃ*a firman pacto de energÃ*a nuclear | The Arabia Watch

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

- No hagan caso a los agoreros: Arabia Saudí, ¿mejor que nunca?. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Y en relación a lo que comenta S. McCoy, hay que decir que la monarquía árabe atraviesa en estos momentos por evidentes problemas internos y geopolíticos, independientemente de los que puedan existir a nivel económico-financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Je,je,je... Que nadie espere "milagros" desde China. Están tan "pringados" como en Occidente.

- China venderá deuda pública en Londres al 3,3% de interés

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Oct 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Yo voy sin plazo, por tanto sin problemas... Es más, siempre es bueno disponer de más tiempo para cuando se acabe la "droga en vena" en que están inmersos los mercados bursátiles... y que acabará llegando, de eso no hay duda. Después, veremos la "mala leche" que le va a quedar a más de uno, porque las valoraciones actuales en los índices no se sostienen se mire como se mire... bueno, menos cuando se va de droga hasta el culo. Insisto, "No problem!"...:

Y dejo esto... 

- https://srsroccoreport.com/2015-record-silver-investment-ratio-1-30/

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (22 Oct 2015)

¿Alguien sabe a qué se debe el bajón del precio de hoy del euro?


----------



## kikepm (22 Oct 2015)

cegador dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a qué se debe el bajón del precio de hoy del euro?



Ha sido otro movimiento especulativo más, que posteriormente se ha justificado como causado por la conferencia de Droghi en que ha anunciado la ampliación de la compra de activos por parte del BCE a partir de noviembre. Ni es una sorpresa, ni supone un cambio en la política inflacionista del BCE.

Nada destacado que señalar, salvo que el actual QE de 60.000 millones mensuales no está teniendo el efecto deseado y esperado por los economistas mainstream. Corremos riesgo de deflación, así que hay que imprimir más, no vaya a ser que los humildes y necesitados puedan encontrar los bienes de primera necesidad un poco más baratos el próximo mes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Oct 2015)

The Bond Crisis & 2015.75 | Armstrong Economics
Hola. Os traigo un enlace recién posteado por Armstrong. Va relacionado con el tema de las QEs


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Oct 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> Ha sido otro movimiento especulativo más, que posteriormente se ha justificado como causado por la conferencia de Droghi en que ha anunciado la ampliación de la compra de activos por parte del BCE a partir de noviembre. Ni es una sorpresa, ni supone un cambio en la política inflacionista del BCE.
> 
> Nada destacado que señalar, salvo que *el actual QE de 60.000 millones mensuales no está teniendo el efecto deseado y esperado por los economistas mainstream*. Corremos riesgo de deflación, así que hay que imprimir más, no vaya a ser que los humildes y necesitados puedan encontrar los bienes de primera necesidad un poco más baratos el próximo mes.



A estos iluminados, cuando se les da por decir que "las medidas de _Quantitive Easing_" no han tenido los efectos esperados, habría que decirles *¡Gol de Señor!* don "economista/Yellen/Lagarde/Draghi".

A la gran masa la engañaran con ese humo, a nosotros desde luego, no. :bla:

¿¿De veras no se recupera la economía real con la emisión a discreción de miles de millones de €/$ con sus imprentas de papelitos de colores basados en digamos, la aurora boreal??

Si es que no me lo puedo creer, con lo que se esfuerzan los pobrecillos... :XX:


----------



## kikepm (22 Oct 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> A estos iluminados, cuando se les da por decir que "las medidas de _Quantitive Easing_" no han tenido los efectos esperados, habría que decirles *¡Gol de Señor!* don "economista/Yellen/Lagarde/Draghi".
> 
> A la gran masa la engañaran con ese humo, a nosotros desde luego, no. :bla:
> 
> ...



El problema no es que nos engañen a nosotros, que no lo hacen, sino que engañan a cientos de millones. Y se permiten mantener estas políticas inflacionistas a pesar de que empobrecen a la mayoría socavando su escaso poder de compra.

No oirás en medio alguno, en televisión o radio, ni tan siquiera a supuestos economistas liberales (salvo a austriacos), afirmar que la deflación es buena, que las bajadas de precios vienen a resolver el principal problema de la población, su disminuido poder adquisitivo.

Todo se conjuga para alabar y reverenciar al presidente del banco central como si de un hechicero de una antigua tribu se tratara, dando por sentado su infalibilidad y su buena fe, sobre todo esta última.

Pero en el fondo Dragui, como antes Berbanke y ahora Yellen, no dejan de ser niños pequeños al mando de aparatos que en realidad no gobiernan, que no entienden y que se les quedan infinitamente grandes.

POr cierto, no se si a alguien más le pasará (me parece que no) pero no puedo ni dar thanks ni poner iconos en los mensajes.


----------



## racional (23 Oct 2015)

kikepm dijo:


> El problema no es que nos engañen a nosotros, que no lo hacen, sino que engañan a cientos de millones. Y se permiten mantener estas políticas inflacionistas a pesar de que empobrecen a la mayoría socavando su escaso poder de compra.



Inflacionistas en teoria, porque en el mundo real lo que consiguen con los QE es todo lo contrario, hacen que la gente desconfie, y la mentalidad de la gente se vuelve deflacionista. Si cada poco tienen que hacer QE es que algo esta muy mal y la gente se refugia en la liquided. Mientras Dragui y demas creen que estas politicas haran que la gente se endeude y aumente el consumo, pero es todo lo contrario lo que provocan. Ademas llegado a este punto ya estamos en deflación, ya no hay vuelta atrás, da igual las medidas que tomen, no estan funcionado. Yo estimo que este periodo deflacionado durará DECADAS.


----------



## kikepm (23 Oct 2015)

racional dijo:


> Inflacionistas en teoria, porque en el mundo real lo que consiguen con los QE es todo lo contrario, hacen que la gente desconfie, y la mentalidad de la gente se vuelve deflacionista. Si cada poco tienen que hacer QE es que algo esta muy mal y la gente se refugia en la liquided. Mientras Dragui y demas creen que estas politicas haran que la gente se endeude y aumente el consumo, pero es todo lo contrario lo que provocan. Ademas llegado a este punto ya estamos en deflación, ya no hay vuelta atrás, da igual las medidas que tomen, no estan funcionado. Yo estimo que este periodo deflacionado durará DECADAS.



En realidad esto que dices no tiene sentido. ¿Como van a provocar deflación las expansiones masivas de deuda? 

No, la explicación es otra. La inflación monetaria en la forma de QEs por supuesto que provoca aumentos de precios.

La deflación es provocada por la disminución de la demanda agregada (toma términología keynesiana). La deflación ES la disminución de la demanda de bienes y servicios.

Y esta deflación ocurre simplemente porque salimos de una situación de burbuja, inflacionista, provocada por la política monetaria de Greenspan, Berbanke y el resto de bancos centrales que imitaron a la FED.


Como los bancos centrales han seguido inyectando compulsivamente, los precios han permanecido en una relativa aparente calma, que no es tal (piensese en el mercado inmobiliario mundial). Sin embargo los activos financieros, bolsa, bonos, han sufrido aumentos sostenidos desde 2008, salvo el pequeño lapsus de 2011 y la situación actual.


La conclusión es que mientras la economía dejada a su libre albedrío sufriría una importante disminución de todos los precios de bienes y servicios, la inflación monetaria y crediticia está provocando su sostenimiento hasta el punto en que el objetivo de política monetaria de "inflación" según la regla de Friedman aparentemente se está cumpliendo.

Es una farsa, por supuesto, ya que keynesianos y monetaristas definen incorrectamente inflación como el aumento de precios al consumo, que miden mediante el IPC.

El IPC está siendo falseado sistemáticamente, y no cuenta los aumentos en los precios de activos y bienes de capital.

Con lo que falsear el IPC sirve a los fines últimos de beneficiar al gobierno, que puede:

1. emitir más deuda a menor coste, 
2. seguir beneficiando a sus amigos por medio de ella
3. pagar bajos intereses por la ya emitida
4. dar la apariencia de estabilidad de precios, de cara al público

disminuyendo además otros ratios que se derivan de el, y de los que dependen los pagos a terceros.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kikepm: Está claro... Y la Deflación es el proceso "evolutivo" normal cuando se viene de épocas de "grandeza" sustentadas en la NADA... Tampoco la Deflación es tan "mala", máxime -insisto en ello- cuando venimos de donde venimos, y otra cosa muy distinta es que se perdure en el tiempo... 

# racional: Para refugiarse en la "liquidez" primero hay que tenerla y le aseguro que la mayor parte de la gente bastante tiene con intentar llegar a fin de mes y pagar las deudas contraídas... Además, quienes están en la empresa privada, tienen que soportar un fuerte ajuste en los sueldos, un empleo cada vez más precario y falta de calidad en el mismo. Luego, eso de que exista Deflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano es una auténtica TONTERÍA, porque probablemente estamos en una de las épocas en que más Inflación está soportando el ciudadano. Y es fácil de entender: si se tienen unas deudas "X", suben los precios de forma sostenida en Energía, Transporte, etc. y los sueldos están "congelados" o decrecen, pues la Deflación no sé dónde está... Y es que los datos económicos que se dan a conocer no hay por dónde cogerlos y menos algo tan falseado como el IPC...

Y dejo esto que enlaza con lo que se está comentando...

- Beneficios de la deflaciÃ³n | La Batidora

- Paro: La temporalidad se dispara en la industria y pone en evidencia la reforma laboral. Noticias de Economía

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (23 Oct 2015)

*kikepm* ha expuesto de un modo muy claro lo que sucede ahora mismo con el tema de la inflación/deflación.

Es interesante ver como el devenir de precios de determinados sectores baja debido a eso, la falta de demanda.

Es tan sencillo de entender como ir al mercado, tener la patata a 1€/Kg y que nadie las compre, pues la mayoría de gente solo tiene 0,5€ en el bolsillo...¿Qué hacer entonces?...pues el comerciante baja los precios de la patata, pues si no, no logra vender ni una (proceso deflacionario)...¿es viable vender patatas a 0,50€?...pues poco, así que el productor de patatas, o logra comprar combustible y abonos a menor precio o deja de producir...

Los productores de abonos y petróleo, bajan los precios para poder seguir vendiendo al productor de patatas, esto hace que el reajuste baje finalmente los salarios de los sectores industriales, y primarios en una primera instancia, y luego esa bajada salarial se extienda al resto de la economía para poder reajustar los nuevos algoritmos económicos.

Donde pongo patatas, entenderéis que vale para casi todo.

Tenemos menos precios en muchos sectores, pero producimos más barato a base de ganar menos a nivel salarial, con lo que el poder adquisitivo final se ve mermado, de ahí que el ciudadano de a pie no tenga más cash, a pesar de las bajadas de precios sectoriales...el paro por ejemplo apenas se recupera, y eso es un dato clave.

Por otra parte, sectores como la bolsa, están hiperinflacionados respecto a la economía real, y ya hemos explicado el motivo...bonos, derivados, algún nicho inmobiliario muy concreto...burbujas forzadas a base de las QE.

Lo de que durará más o menos el período deflacionario...es difícil de predecir, todo dependerá en gran medida de si se logra mantener a raya en medio mundo las tasas de paro...aquí en España es evidente que no se ah logrado...veremos lo que sucede en el resto del mundo.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.

P.D. El oro actuando de escudo por enésima vez...que nos quiten la razón si pueden.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Pues, viendo hoy las subidas en los MPs me da la sensación de que "otras" manos no ven nada claro lo anunciado por el "camello" del BCE... Me imagino que debe ser dinero "inteligente" y que es el menos habitual hoy en día...

Y dejo esto...

- UN SISTEMA ELECTRÃ“NICO SECRETO RUSO DEJA “CIEGA” A LA OTAN EN SIRIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

No, si "Tecnología" avanzada en el tiempo parece que hay más que de sobra... de ahí mi Desconfianza a que "algo", y más si es "monetario", pueda "sustraerse" al Sistema y otra cosa es que éste lo permita... hasta que no lo haga, está claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (23 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: Pues, viendo hoy las subidas en los MPs me da la sensación de que "otras" manos no ven nada claro lo anunciado por el "camello" del BCE... Me imagino que debe ser dinero "inteligente" y que es el menos habitual hoy en día...
> 
> ...




Los sistemas electrónicos que impone la OTAN a sus socios (aegis) son tan "sofisticados" y además no han tenido que enfrentarse electrónicamente a nadie desde la caída de la URSS, que pensaban que eran infalibles. 
Es lo que tiene, no tener enemigos a tu altura, que te desentrenas y luego te sorprenden con un simple generador de ondas electromagnéticas de los años 60.


----------



## dalmore_12y (23 Oct 2015)

Hombre....un simple generador de ondas EM no es...y menos de los años 60.

Se emplea tecnología MIMO, DRFM....el mundo del RADAR es muy extenso y tecnológicamente muy complejo tanto en la parte hardware (TX/RX, etc) como en la parte software (procesado de señales, generación de contramedidas, jamming, etc) 

La noticia no me ha extrañado porque nunca hay que olvidar que Rusia siempre ha tenido científicos (matemáticos, físicos, etc) de primer nivel, con lo que con teniendo dinero suficiente para los desarrollos no deberían sorprendernos este tipo de sistemas.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2015)

NO, no parece que sea tan "simple"...

- KRET | Richag-AV - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (23 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # kikepm: Está claro... Y la Deflación es el proceso "evolutivo" normal cuando se viene de épocas de "grandeza" sustentadas en la NADA... Tampoco la Deflación es tan "mala", máxime -insisto en ello- cuando venimos de donde venimos, y otra cosa muy distinta es que se perdure en el tiempo...



Sin duda la deflación no es algo malo en las actuales circunstancias, y probablemente en ninguna otra.

En realidad la deflación keynesiana es un mito, la gente no acapara en una bajada de precios en espera de precios más bajos. No ha sucedido históricamente como puede fácilmente comprobarse recordando como las bajadas de precios de los equipos informáticos desde 1980 no han venido acompañadas de una contención de la demanda a largo plazo. Al revés, el mundo de la informática ha tenido varias decadas de expansión y mejora contínuas de la calidad y precio de los equipos mientras que los consumidores han demandado estos equipos intensamente.


Veo que estás de acuerdo con las ideas austríacas en general (oro, consideración de la naturaleza de burbuja monetaria de los niveles actuales de los activos bursátiles), que sigues blogs de austríacos que enlazas en el hilo, y sin embargo te declaras no liberal. ¿Podrías explicar un poco esta aparente contradicción? Sin ánimo de polemizar, solo siento curiosidad.

Un saludo


Por cierto, el sistema me sigue sin dejar dar thanks salvo una vez que entre y probé fuera de mi ordenador personal.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Oct 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Mira, yo soy de los que opinan que el Liberalismo es injusto porque promueve la Desigualdad, básicamente por eso soy contrario al mismo. Ahora bien, si "profundizamos" más, podría estar más de acuerdo con el Liberalismo Social que con el Liberalismo Económico y que se acercaría más a mi particular "ideario".

No tengo ningún problema en enlazar aquello que estime interesante, ya sea procedente de los "extremismos", me da igual que sean de izquierdas o de derechas, o bien de la Escuela Austriaca (Liberal) o de aquella orientación socio-política que pueda servir para hacernos "pensar"... Si te fijas bien, busco "alternativas" al pensamiento "oficialista".

Bueno, el Oro y la Plata han tenido la consideración de "dinero" desde los albores de los tiempos y donde, convendrás conmigo, no existían planteamientos "liberales". Digamos que sigo teniendo la misma percepción "primaria", pero también he estudiado mucha Historia y también la Económica, así que a mí NO me la van a "pegar"... Y respecto a las Bolsas y mi opinión sobre las mismas, pues tan sencillo como que estuve muchos años en los mercados y, prácticamente, en casi todos, así que es lógico que algo sepa... Muy TONTO hay que ser para no ver lo que hay ahí.

Y yo tampoco tengo ganas de polemizar al respecto, ya que la "contradicción" la llevo conmigo mismo, puesto que hoy en día me considero "estatadista", a pesar de que mis ideas son otras, pero dada la situación del país no veo otra alternativa...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-oct-2015 at 21:58 ----------

Me lo acaban de enviar y aunque ya es "viejo", no está de más enlazarlo aquí...

- FDIC Plots a Bail-In Plan Involving YOUR Accounts

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (24 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Mira, yo soy de los que opinan que el Liberalismo es injusto porque promueve la Desigualdad, básicamente por eso soy contrario al mismo. Ahora bien, si "profundizamos" más, podría estar más de acuerdo con el Liberalismo Social que con el Liberalismo Económico y que se acercaría más a mi particular "ideario".
> 
> No tengo ningún problema en enlazar aquello que estime interesante, ya sea procedente de los "extremismos", me da igual que sean de izquierdas o de derechas, o bien de la Escuela Austriaca (Liberal) o de aquella orientación socio-política que pueda servir para hacernos "pensar"... Si te fijas bien, busco "alternativas" al pensamiento "oficialista".
> 
> ...



Bueno, desde luego tienes una forma muy liberal de ser no liberal. Convengo contigo en que el oro y la plata son el verdadero dinero, el único dinero, pero diría que el liberalismo clásico y austríaco siempre han defendido tal naturaleza, es más, la corriente austríaca desde Menger es la que más énfasis hace en la verdadera naturaleza del dinero-mercancía.

¿Quien entre los economistas actuales defiende la vuelta al oro o la plata? Solo austríacos. Tu coincidencia con ellos tiene más que mera coincidencia. 

Y en el fondo, ¿que ismo no promueve, en teoría o de facto, la desigualdad?


Como sigo sin poder thankear al personal, daros todos por thankeados. MAntienes el mejor hilo del foro.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2015)

*kikepm* el oro/plata desde el punto de vista de muchos foreros que escriben por aquí, es considerado como un refugio de valor atemporal...lo de que sea considerado dinero, ya son menos, pues saben de sus circunstancias actuales, y el motivo por el que se dejó de usar como tal.

¿se podría volver a un patrón metal?...lo dudo, sin embargo parece que hacia lo que se tiende es hacia un patrón "tiempo", dónde mediante los reajustes globales que tienden a igualar países y sectores, con el tiempo (quizá mucho tiempo), lo que se termine valorando no sea el FIAT, ni el oro, si no que se le asigne un valor cambiario al "tiempo" u horas trabajadas, referenciado en eso, en *tiempo*

No sé si me he explicado claramente, es como si cualquiera de nosotros tiene una credit card, con por ejemplo 1500 horas, y esas horas son cambiadas pro bienes y servicios en una proporción similar.

Yo soy panadero y hacer una barra me lleva 5 minutos, esos 5 minutos son cambiables por ejemplo por 5 minutos de un abogado, o 5 minutos de un masajista, médico...

Sé que suena raro o absurdo, sin embargo a largo plazo es lo único que podría funcionar o tener un mínimo de sentido a nivel global, vistos los teje manejes de la FED y la guerra abierta de divisas actual que no llevará a ningún país a buen puerto.

El oro...seamos seguidores de corrientes clásicas, austríacas, keynesianas...será siempre oro, y precisará un buen número de horas de trabajo para ser extraído, además de ser finito.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kikepm: Ya te comenté que mi pensamiento no "choca", precisamente, con el Liberalismo Social... Todo lo contrario con el Liberalismo Económico y, quizás, éste debería cambiar sus postulados para ser competitivo con el Estado, sino lo lleva claro aquí y en casi todo el mundo, porque no pretenderá ser "votado" por aquellos a los que "exprime", es decir las clases trabajadoras...

Evidentemente, NO se han aplicado aún fórmulas para acabar con la Desigualdad, pero existen excepciones que confirman la regla: Suiza, Dinamarca, Noruega, etc. No ha sido incompatible un cierto Liberalismo con un Estado fuerte... ¿No te parece? En cualquier caso, creo que mientras no exista la igualdad de oportunidades NO saldremos nunca de este atolladero y que será siempre motivo de discusión en la "teoría" económica.

Mira, te enlazo un interesante artículo y vaya por delante que de la misma manera que NO soy Liberal, tampoco soy Marxista... SÍ, lo "mío" puede parecer "raro", pero no tanto si entramos en los "detalles"...

- Rebelion. Valores, precios y la ausencia de necedad: la conjura de los austriacos

# paketazo: Interesante lo que comentas y me recuerda a algo que leí y que era parecido, aunque de alguna manera entronca con el Patrón Trabajo y sobre el que "teorizó" el Partido Nacionalsocialista Obrero Alemán... Era algo interesante, independientemente de la ideología que no comparto, pero ya digo que siempre ha despertado mi interés aquello que me aporte fuera de las "etiquetas" con las que se venda. Quizás, en eso sea más "liberal" que los propios Liberales.

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## racional (24 Oct 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *kikepm*
> Es tan sencillo de entender como ir al mercado, tener la patata a 1€/Kg y que nadie las compre, pues la mayoría de gente solo tiene 0,5€ en el bolsillo...¿Qué hacer entonces?...pues el comerciante baja los precios de la patata, pues si no, no logra vender ni una (proceso deflacionario)...¿es viable vender patatas a 0,50€?...pues poco, así que el productor de patatas, o logra comprar combustible y abonos a menor precio o deja de producir...
> 
> Los productores de abonos y petróleo, bajan los precios para poder seguir vendiendo al productor de patatas, esto hace que el reajuste baje finalmente los salarios de los sectores industriales, y primarios en una primera instancia, y luego esa bajada salarial se extienda al resto de la economía para poder reajustar los nuevos algoritmos económicos.
> ...



Si eso es lo que esta pasando, lo que no me queda claro es eso que dices que el oro hace de escudo, porque esta sufriendo las consecuencias igual que cualquier otra commodity.


----------



## Mazaldeck (24 Oct 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si me he explicado claramente, es como si cualquiera de nosotros tiene una credit card, con por ejemplo 1500 horas, y esas horas son cambiadas pro bienes y servicios en una proporción similar.
> 
> Yo soy panadero y hacer una barra me lleva 5 minutos, esos 5 minutos son cambiables por ejemplo por 5 minutos de un abogado, o 5 minutos de un masajista, médico...



Perdonad que me salga un poco del tema central del hilo, pero viene a cuento con lo que ha comentado @paketazo:

Cobrar "en tiempo", para el que no lo sepa, ya se puede hacer.

Existen los llamados "bancos de tiempo" en los que te apuntas, explicas tus habilidades y, si alguien que esté apuntado al banco de tiempo las necesita, te llamarán "para trabajar".

Imaginemos que Pepe es electricista y se apunta. A María (que es administrativa y también está apuntada al "banco de tiempo") se le ha estropeado un enchufe y se pone en contacto con Pepe; éste le repara el enchufe en 30 minutos y María en vez de pagarle con dinero le transfiere "tiempo" (30 minutos) a su cuenta. María a su vez ganó esos "30 minutos" haciendo un trámite administrativo a Carlos... etc.

Os dejo un link por si os interesa:

Bancos de Tiempo | Encuentra tu Banco de Tiempo


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2015)

*racional* el oro o en general cualquier bien demandado y aceptado a nivel mundial que sea escaso y necesario y finito, tenderá a largo plazo a revalorizarse respecto al FIAT.

Plutonio, hierro, aluminio, oro, petróleo...¿que hace diferente al oro?...pues que a parte de ser una commodity como bien apuntas, es un bien considerado secularmente como protección ante crisis, devaluaciones, etc.

Puede que a ti y a mi nos toque vivir una generación entera dónde el oro pierda valor respecto al FIAT, aun que lo dudo, sin embargo, en el largo plazo, el $ desaparecerá, y será sustituido por algo nuevo, sea lo que sea, ahí hay mucho que especular...¿perderá el oro valor?...no, podrá variar algún % positivo o negativo, pero seguirá valiendo, y lo podrás cambiar por bienes o por nuevas maneras de pago futuras.

Ahí está el escudo, y en concreto en las últimas semanas ante las tensiones internacionales, y los problemas del € y su falta de confianza a nivel global, el oro ha actuado positivamente...otra cosa es que menciones la subida que tuvo hace unos años, de manera alocada y sin demasiado contrapunto...ahí sí te daré la razón, entrar en un producto que sube cada día un 5% durante semanas, no es buscar una protección de tu patrimonio, es solo ir a especular...y ya sabemos lo que puede pasar a medio plazo.

*cegador* interesante, y a muy largo plazo por ahí pueden y deben ir los tiros.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## prudente2 (24 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # kikepm: Ya te comenté que mi pensamiento no "choca", precisamente, con el Liberalismo Social... Todo lo contrario con el Liberalismo Económico y, quizás, éste debería cambiar sus postulados para ser competitivo con el Estado, sino lo lleva claro aquí y en casi todo el mundo, porque no pretenderá ser "votado" por aquellos a los que "exprime", es decir las clases trabajadoras...
> 
> ...



Fernando, no ves una ligera incoherencia en el articulista al final del mismo, cuando menciona que los austríacos quieren hacer desaparecer el Estado y en el siguiente párrafo dice "Hoy el Estado es, en última instancia, un garante de los intereses de la economía burguesa, como dijera Marx, «el Consejo de administración que rige los intereses colectivos de la clase burguesa» (6). El sistema capitalista necesita al estado, como lo ha necesitado siempre". 

Si el Estado defiende el status quo de la clase burguesa y los austrícos quieren que desaparezca, no pueden ser los austríacos los defensores de los privilegiados, como se colige de la parte primera del texto.


----------



## timi (24 Oct 2015)

muy interesante lo de los bancos de tiempo , pero dudo mucho del éxito que pueda tener , seria demasiado bueno para la mayoría , y ya sabemos que prima lo que es bueno para la minoría.
este sistema para pequeñas comunidades puede funcionar , pero a gran escala creo , ( y espero estar equivocado ) no se puede aplicar.
Lo justo seria que 5 minutos de tiempo de un panadero , se pudieran cambiar por 5 minutos de un abogado , pero todos sabemos que el abogado , no aceptara esto. Esto implicaría renunciar a clases sociales .
demasiado bonito para que sea receptado por una cantidad de gente suficiente.

saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## kikepm (24 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # kikepm: Ya te comenté que mi pensamiento no "choca", precisamente, con el Liberalismo Social... Todo lo contrario con el Liberalismo Económico y, quizás, éste debería cambiar sus postulados para ser competitivo con el Estado, sino lo lleva claro aquí y en casi todo el mundo, porque no pretenderá ser "votado" por aquellos a los que "exprime", es decir las clases trabajadoras...
> 
> ...



ES curioso que mentes el ejemplo de Suiza, la sociedad más liberal del mundo, cuya constitución es en origen lo más cercano a liberalismo que podemos encontrar. Lo que a mi me da idea de que puede conseguir una sociedad que siguiera las tesis del liberalismo bien entendido.

He leido el artículo de Jesús Rojo y solo puedo decir que me es difícil encontrar a alguien con unas ideas tan opuestas a las mías. Todo cuanto afirma, casi sin excepción, me resulta ajeno, contrario a mis postulados. Creo que jamás podría aceptar un argumento marxista, ni en el valor, ni en lo que respecta a el significado del dinero, el estado o la explotación.

El artículo lo encuentro lleno de incoherencias, de contradicciones y algún que otro desliz naif como el de que "(los marxistas no) podemos caer en el enaltecimiento del Estado como solución a los problemas". Me hace sonreir semejante estado mental de Rojo. En el fondo, lo que piensa es que el estado SI resolverá los problemas de la humanidad. Si hasta los "anarco"sindicalistas sienten así, que no soñará un marxista.

En fin, un placer leer y participar en el hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# prudente2: Realmente, para NADA estoy de acuerdo con el artículo que he enlazado, pero la finalidad ha sido la de "enriquecer" el debate en el hilo. Evidentemente, como contraposición al Liberalismo, pero ya te digo que no hay nadie más alejado que yo del Marxismo...

# kikepm: Siempre es un placer leerte, a pesar de que tengamos o sigamos "orientaciones" diferentes, pero eres una persona que argumenta muy bien, por tanto siempre interesante para debatir dentro de unas "maneras" que parece que en este foro se concentran en este hilo, ya me entiendes...

Mira, kikepm, este hilo es muy seguido por personas que son Liberales y, precisamente, por eso suelo añadir bastante información con esa "línea", pero porque yo no soy NADA excluyente... Fácil de entender si te digo que me autodefino como Humanista, aunque con cierto "matiz" anarquista, y ya sabes que es un movimiento que se originó para que la organización social se desarrollará a partir del bienestar humano.

Te he puesto el ejemplo de Suiza con la mayor INTENCIÓN del mundo y, en este hilo, siempre lo he puesto como el ejemplo a seguir de lo que debe ser un país dentro de lo que, actualmente, conocemos dentro de las sociedades organizadas. Y lo he hecho para que veas como un Estado fuerte -Suiza lo es- puede convivir con un Liberalismo "humanista" y que no tiene NADA que ver con el Liberalismo "rancio" que conocemos. ¿O ves punto de comparación entre los Liberales suizos y los españoles?

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (24 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # prudente2: Realmente, para NADA estoy de acuerdo con el artículo que he enlazado, pero la finalidad ha sido la de "enriquecer" el debate en e hilo. Evidentemente, como contraposición al Liberalismo, pero ya te digo que no hay nadie más alejado que yo del Marxismo...
> 
> ...



Fernando, es que ser humanista y liberal no es algo incompatible. Diría que mi punto de vista, por decir el de alguien que considero razonablente en la ortodoxia liberal, es 110% humanista. 

En cuanto a que Suiza es un estado fuerte, a veces confundimos términos. Hoy solo se puede hablar de fortaleza relativa, porque TODOS los estados son fuertes. A pesar de que el estado como forma de organización social campe a sus anchas, no puede decirse que Suiza sea un estado fuerte comparado con USA, Francia o Alemania. Alguna vez leí que Suiza era el estado del mundo donde mayor probabilidad existía de que un ciudadano pudiera evitar casi toda relación con su estado. Y esto se refleja, por ejemplo, en su nivel de gasto, que aún sigue algún orden por debajo del resto de países del primer mundo. Además el ciudadano suizo tiene un poder y un control sobre su gobierno que nada tiene que ver con el resto del mundo, salvo contadísimas excepciones (que por cierto, una de ellas es USA a nivel local, cosa que poca gente entiende).

Sobre los liberales españoles, mejor ni hablar. A resultas de los últimos acontecimientos, se ha visto el verdadero carácter del 90% de ellos. Son sustancialmente nazis o católicoconservadores que han abrazado el liberalismo por moda o buena prensa. Y que prefieren que la situación demencial en que se ha convertido España perviva con tal de no permitir que alguien con ideas de izquierda llegue al poder. ES tal su odio, que prefieren el mantenimiento del orden social más corrupto y creador de privilegios que pueda diseñarse antes que permitir la más mínima idea socialista (aunque pueda ir acompañada de cambios necesarios y democráticos).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Je,je,je... Yo no he dicho que Humanista y Liberal sean incompatibles, de hecho por este hilo andan unos cuantos. En cualquier caso, a mí las "etiquetas" NO suelen gustarme y me fijo más en la calidad humana de cada cual... aunque sin renunciar a los postulados en los que creo y que son el fruto de una vida cargada de experiencias. Y a estas alturas ya no creo que cambie...

Pues, me has "retratado" perfectamente al Liberalismo español o buena parte del mismo, ya que yo tampoco soy partidario de generalizar. Quizás, sería un poco más "agudo" que tú y es que muchos de esos camuflados como "nazis" no tienen ni pajolera idea de lo que el Nazismo hubiera hecho con ellos y respecto a los "otros" -"católico-conservadores"- van a tener vetado el "Cielo"... Menuda concentración de puteros, drogatas y chorizos hay ahí. Y los vemos cada día en los distintos medios de comunicación, pero no por sus "obras", sino por sus "milagros"... especialmente, "contables".

kikepm, por mi particular posición socio-económica, lo más fácil para mí sería ser Liberal, pero siempre he tenido ciertas tendencias que entroncan con el "compromiso social" y, quizás, si hubiera sido suizo mi "orientación" hubiera sido otra muy distinta, pero viviendo aquí y con lo que llevo visto hasta ahora, pues qué quieres que te diga...

Hombre, Suiza es uno de los Estados más ricos del mundo y de los más fuertes si consideramos unos datos macro que son casi incomparables... Además, es que hablamos de otro "mundo", aunque esté en el mismo planeta, y allí conviven cuatro lenguas y sin ningún problema. Luego, qué país (en proporción a su población) puede presentar un país tan numeroso y preparado militarmente como Suiza... Por cierto, creo recordar que ese país es el que tiene más Oro per cápita y con notable diferencia con respecto al resto del mundo. Hasta en eso tiene claro lo que es "dinero"...

Y dejo esto... Otro país notablemente "diferente". Y aquí "mareando la perdiz" cuando hay unos tipejos que tendrían que estar entre rejas desde hace ya años...

- ISLANDIA: UN EJEMPLO DE LO QUE SIGNIFICA EL AUTÃ‰NTICO “PATRIOTISMO” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: NUNCA IMITE A VENEZUELA: REMATARÃ RESERVAS DE #ORO

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (24 Oct 2015)

Buenas noches, yo os enlazo lo último de Unai Gaztelumendi:

Cot Plata | Unai Gaztelumendi

Los que cortan el bacalao siguen aumentando los cortos.

De todas maneras a los que queremos comprar barato ya nos han jodido bastante con la bajada del €/$.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Oct 2015)

Hola, Sacaroso: Tradicionalmente, la Plata suele ser bajista en el mes de Diciembre y, por tanto, NO son extraños estos cortos... Además, en el mundo "platero", anda que no estamos acostumbrados a ellos.

Hace tiempo que vengo sosteniendo que, curiosamente, el par EUR/USD suele "acompasarse" a la cotización de los MPs. Parece incluso que lo estuvieran "arbitrando", aunque obviamente es casi ¿"imposible"?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Cuatro años viendo la vida pasar desde el escaño: los 20 diputados más vagos de la X legislatura

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Cuatro años viendo la vida pasar desde el escaño: los 20 diputados más vagos de la X legislatura
> 
> Saludos.



Estaría bien que algún equipo de investigación privado o no dependiente del estado, a poder ser incluso extranjero, sacase números de lo que nos cuesta mantener el entramado político actual en este país, desde un concejal de pueblo, hasta el presidente del gobierno.

Ya no entro en asesores, ni por supuesto en el entramado administrativo que se precisa para hacer funcionar esa red de políticos profesionales, instituciones dedicadas a la política como un simple ayuntamiento, hasta el congreso...pues si nos dieran esos números mañana saldríamos a la calle con porras y mazos...en teoría están a disposición de todo el mundo, pero esas partidas se van enrevesado tanto en la contabilidad regional/nacional, que nadie da cifras claras al respecto a nivel de % PIB

Solo me gustaría saber el monto anual bruto destinado a salarios, dietas, y extraordinarios que se derivan de las arcas públicas hacia este gremio "tan imprescindible" por lo que se ve en el enlace de *Fernando*

Otra cuestión, que no trata de hacer demagogia, ni campaña política hacia ningún partido, pues ya me conocéis los que me leéis, es si sería posible mediante firmas reformar la ley salarial de los políticos profesionales para que cobren un tope bruto anual de XXXX€. 

Lo digo no por que me haga sangre ver a un tipo calentando una silla en un despacho...cuando se digna a ir por el ayuntamiento...si no por que cobra 5 veces más que su secretario, o que el equipo de limpieza, o que el jardinero, o que el aparejador...que trabajan en el mismo edificio y estos, sí que pringan allí sus horas y desempeñan una función bastante visible.

Si alguno sabe alguna web o similares dónde ver las cifras que interesan me gustaría conocerlas, pues aquí en España se publicita mucho la transparencia y las declaraciones fiscales, y los bienes de los políticos a nivel particular y todo eso, pero no se publicita el costo total del entramado político para un españolito.

Un saludo buen día y... *¡maldito cambio de hora!* aún son las 10 y ya tengo hambre.


----------



## TheRedHawk (25 Oct 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> *Un saludo buen día y... ¡maldito cambio de hora! aún son las 10 y ya tengo hambre*.





*El oro ha cerrado este viernes bastante calentito*; a ver como abre hoy por la noche...

Por cierto, os informo que tengo una apuesta hecha con un familiar que siempre me discrepa en los temas económicos.

He apostado una mariscada a que la FED ni de coña subirá los tipos hasta el año que viene, y él pues lo contrario, que no comemos las uvas sin antes ver como suben los tipos un poco...

¿Como lo veis?

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Atinado comentario el que haces y que suscribo en su totalidad. Realmente, es SANGRANTE ver a algunos -bastantes- "vampíros" llevándoselo MUERTO sin pegar golpe y encima con los Santos Cojones de imponer medidas de austeridad al resto de la población.

Mira, es fácil saber lo que cobran estos tipos y, sobre todo, las "prebendas" que les acompañan... Por no hablar de que pasando por ahí (el Congreso) prácticamente tienen asegurada la Jubilación sin requerir de los topes que nos ponen a los "paganini" y "gilipollas" de SIEMPRE... Te dejo un enlace al respecto.

- Â¿CuÃ¡nto gana un diputado? NI TE IMAGINAS LO...

# TheRedHawk: Pues, casi te diría que Yellen, o la FED, que para el caso es lo mismo, me parece que no tienen más remedio que mover "ficha" más pronto que tarde. Está claro, que tal y como están las cosas en el mundo, pues no parece conveniente ninguna subida de las tasas de interés, pero si no lo hacen están diciendo que lo que percibimos es VERDAD, por tanto si quieren seguir con la FARSA una subida "PUNTUAL" -y remarcada...- generaría confianza en los mercados y que parece que es lo único que les importa. Además, les serviría para que los mercados corrigiesen la verticalidad de la subida y es que el S&P 500 parece que quiere "tantear" sus anteriores máximos históricos. Así que es posible que pierdas tu apuesta, pero si la ganas NO te quepa duda de que todo está hecho unos "zorros"...

Respecto al Oro, NO, no espero NADA de NADA en el corto plazo. Aquí, hay que aprovechar los precios y es que el margen de caída NO parece importante, más si como sospecho están controlando el par EUR/USD, porque a fin de cuentas tanto si sube como si baja nos estamos quedando más o menos a la par...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Oct 2015)

Overstock Holds 3 Months Of Food, $10 Million In Gold For Employees In Preparation For The Next Collapse | Zero Hedge Sorprendente lo que leo en Zh hoy. Una empresa que se preocupa por el futuro financiero de sus empleados.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Oct 2015)

"Curiosa" la noticia que nos ha enlazado Ladrillófilo y me imagino que ese CEO debe ser también un "prepper"... Bueno, como enlaza con esto, os dejo un interesante artículo y que invita a la "reflexión... Es posible que no todo sea lo que parece.

- DEBATE: Â¿SE PRODUCIRÃ UN COLAPSO DEL DÃ“LAR QUE LLEVARÃ A LA CAÃDA DE EEUU? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (26 Oct 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Perdonad que me salga un poco del tema central del hilo, pero viene a cuento con lo que ha comentado @paketazo:
> 
> Cobrar "en tiempo", para el que no lo sepa, ya se puede hacer.
> 
> ...



Claro, y vale lo mismo el tiempo de un panadero que el de un médico. Lo que ocurriría entonces, si este sistema fuera adoptado, es que, cuando te entrase una apendicitis, tendrías que comer una barra de pan porque no habría médicos. O aparecerían solo unos pocos que estudiarian la profesión por curiosidad y vocación, pero serían insuficientes y su trabajo sería acaparado por el más fuerte con lo que volveríamos al principio.

Son experimentos perroflauticos que no llevan a ningún sitio.

---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 06:36 ----------




timi dijo:


> muy interesante lo de los bancos de tiempo , pero dudo mucho del éxito que pueda tener , seria demasiado bueno para la mayoría , y ya sabemos que prima lo que es bueno para la minoría.
> este sistema para pequeñas comunidades puede funcionar , pero a gran escala creo , ( y espero estar equivocado ) no se puede aplicar.
> Lo justo seria que 5 minutos de tiempo de un panadero , se pudieran cambiar por 5 minutos de un abogado , pero todos sabemos que el abogado , no aceptara esto. Esto implicaría renunciar a clases sociales .
> demasiado bonito para que sea receptado por una cantidad de gente suficiente.
> ...



De justo nada, amigo, como evidencia la cantidad de esfuerzo que hay que incorporar para aprender ambas profesiones y su correspondiente escasez

---------- Post added 26-oct-2015 at 06:41 ----------




timi dijo:


> muy interesante lo de los bancos de tiempo , pero dudo mucho del éxito que pueda tener , seria demasiado bueno para la mayoría , y ya sabemos que prima lo que es bueno para la minoría.
> este sistema para pequeñas comunidades puede funcionar , pero a gran escala creo , ( y espero estar equivocado ) no se puede aplicar.
> Lo justo seria que 5 minutos de tiempo de un panadero , se pudieran cambiar por 5 minutos de un abogado , pero todos sabemos que el abogado , no aceptara esto. Esto implicaría renunciar a clases sociales .
> demasiado bonito para que sea receptado por una cantidad de gente suficiente.
> ...



Aun asumiendo como verdadera la teoría del valor trabajo, el no haber asignado correctamente este valor a los diferentes trabajos, muy difícil o imposible en esa economía casi totalmente planificada, fue una de las principales causas de el colapso de la URSS.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ho-de-la-deuda-amenaza-con-un-default-en-eeuu

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Oct 2015)

*kovaliov* tus aportes al respecto del tiempo/valor son comprensibles.

Ahora mismo como dije, el período de adaptación para un sistema así es muy largo, y con escollos.

Rebates el ejemplo del panadero/médico...eso no sería un problema como tal para este sistema. Piensa que por ejemplo las barras de pan que se comen al año, y las operaciones de apendicitis que hay.

Si eso no es suficiente argumento, hay otro sencillo de añadir, a un estudiante de medicina que acabara su carrera, se le entregaría tiempo/asignatura, por lo tanto estaría ya ganando en el instante que decidió cumplir su vocación.

Si esto no es suficiente, pues tienes el ejemplo de lo sucedido en España estos últimos lustros, dónde los hijos de los obreros, han tenido acceso a carreras superiores, y las han "saturado", ahora tenemos un ejercito de ingenieros, médicos, abogados en paro, pero faltan panaderos, electricistas, albañiles...vamos mano de obra especializada en sectores tradicionales básicos.

Me pones el ejemplo de la URSS, dónde lo que teníamos era una gran dictadura encubierta cara la opinión pública. Los ciudadanos no optaban por su vocación en ningún momento, y eran tratado como ganado...o acudían al ejercito, a las minas o a las fabricas en gran masa, si apenas elección. Era evidente que sus gobernantes tenían un pensamiento muy diferente del valor tiempo/ciudadano del que hablamos aquí.


Por último ya, y sin pretender aportar nada nuevo, y como ejemplo actual, el tiempo de un minero de BTC en China, vale tanto como el tiempo de un minero de BTC en la India, US, o España, y obtienen el mismo rendimiento monetario por ello, sin desigualdades de clases, etnias, pensamientos, o ubicación geográfica.

Un saludo, y es evidente que el sistema actual ha de evolucionar hacia algo más equitativo, ¿el tiempo/valor?...no lo sé, es solo una reflexión abierta a todos.

Buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Joder! menudo PESTAZO que hace esto...

- Vozpópuli - Las eléctricas y el Gobierno apadrinan duros informes para demonizar aún más el autoconsumo

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (26 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Joder! menudo PESTAZO que hace esto...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Las eléctricas y el Gobierno apadrinan duros informes para demonizar aún más el autoconsumo
> 
> Saludos.



No quieren que se les escape el negocio a su control. De todas formas la inmensa mayoría tiene muy difícil el autoconsumo. La gente que vive en pisos en ciudades, excepto los que tengan amplias terrazas para instalar las placas, lo tiene difícil. Muy distinto son los que viven en casas independientes, pueblos, etc... Yo creo que ahí es donde los ciudadanos lo tienen fácil para empezar este tipo de proyectos. No necesariamente tienen que ser placas foto voltaicas. Unos paneles para calentar agua o chimeneas con caldera para calefacción, etc... Hasta reducir la factura de la luz al mínimo. 
Pero como digo, la inmensa mayoría de los que viven en las ciudades lo tiene difícil. No creo que se les escape demasiado el negocio, pero como son insaciables, igual penalizan todo tipo de obtención de energía.
Ya veremos...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Oct 2015)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...ter-urges-citizens-part-idle-gold-good-nation

Siento no desarrollarlo pero esto es otro pasito más por parte de la India hacia Freegold.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Green Light Silver – Part 2 | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: LAS MENTIRAS ECONÃ“MICAS DE CHINA SIGUEN MOVIENDO AL MUNDO

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (27 Oct 2015)

A Kovaliov , Cegador y demás conforeros : 

Lo del tiempo dinero y la economía de equivalencia ya se habló en EVOLUCIÓN DEL PRECIO DEL ORO II .

Recomiendo mirar que es ECONOMIA DE EQUIVALENCIA , dentro del " Socialismo del siglo XXI " .

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socialismo_del_siglo_XXI

Y su autor , Arno Peters :

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arno_Peters

Lamentablemente la entrada en español solo habla de su famoso mapa planetario , quizás habría que tirar de las de otros idiomas de vuestra elección.


----------



## TheRedHawk (27 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Curiosa" la noticia que nos ha enlazado Ladrillófilo y me imagino que ese CEO debe ser también un "prepper"... Bueno, como enlaza con esto, os dejo un interesante artículo y que invita a la "reflexión... Es posible que no todo sea lo que parece.
> 
> - DEBATE: Â¿SE PRODUCIRÃ UN COLAPSO DEL DÃ“LAR QUE LLEVARÃ A LA CAÃDA DE EEUU? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



No sabía que tú también leyeses el Robot Pescador fernando 

Lo sigo desde hace años, aunque solo en sus noticias de economía. Las demás son demasiado apocalípticas para mi gusto...

---------- Post added 27-oct-2015 at 10:28 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # TheRedHawk: Pues, casi te diría que Yellen, o la FED, que para el caso es lo mismo, me parece que no tienen más remedio que mover "ficha" más pronto que tarde. Está claro, que tal y como están las cosas en el mundo, pues no parece conveniente ninguna subida de las tasas de interés, pero si no lo hacen están diciendo que lo que percibimos es VERDAD, por tanto si quieren seguir con la FARSA una subida "PUNTUAL" -y remarcada...- generaría confianza en los mercados y que parece que es lo único que les importa. Además, les serviría para que los mercados corrigiesen la verticalidad de la subida y es que el S&P 500 parece que quiere "tantear" sus anteriores máximos históricos. *Así que es posible que pierdas tu apuesta*, pero si la ganas NO te quepa duda de que todo está hecho unos "zorros"...
> 
> ...



Pues no sé que decirte fernando... Si la suben, aunque solo sea en 25 puntos básicos, se aumenta el monto de la deuda de USA una barbaridad... Equivaldría a más impuestos a sus ciudadanos, entre otras cosas. 

Estamos en precampaña allí... Yo hasta te diría que veremos un interés negativo antes que una subida :Baile:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## paketazo (27 Oct 2015)

*THEredhawk* yo ya perdí la apuesta en su día aquí en el foro. Hubiera apostado (no aposte nada más que mi opinión), a que se subiría el mínimo los tipos en la última revisión, y no fue así.

Los indicadores secundarios como el tipo de cambio de divisas, sobre todo, parecían indicar que sí se subirían, pero luego caí en la cuenta de que no es la FED, ni el gobierno USA quién decide, si no que todo depende la gran banca americana, y estos, evidentemente tienen intereses fuertes en mantener los tipos a mínimos.

USA nos guste o no, es un ente privada y privatizada desde hace décadas, el pueblo solo decide si bebe Cocacola o Pepsi, compra Apple o usa Microsoft...y para ellos eso es el maná de la libertad.

De todos modos, yo sigo pensando que subirán los tipos antes de final de año, es una corazonada basada en la psicología inversa. Lo que apuntas sobre las elecciones puede ser justamente lo contrario, subir los tipos para hacer creer al ciudadano que la economía está fuerte, para acto seguido mantenerlos ahí durante meses, o bajarlos a la primera de cambio.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2015)

Hola, TheReadHawk: Hombre, hace ya bastante que no sólo leo "El Robot Pecador", sino que suele enlazarse a este hilo y los que le precedieron. Es uno más de los medios "alternativos" que sigo, aunque en el fondo se limita a traducir artículos del mismo "corte" y que se suelen publicar en los EE.UU. Esos mismos medios ya los recibo yo y, de tanto en tanto, también los enlazo, pero si consigo la traducción que ofrece "El Robot Pescador" pues mucho mejor para los lectores que entran en este hilo.

Vamos a ver, TheRedHawk, NO hay tanta diferencia entre las "otras" noticias que ofrece y las "económicas"... vamos, que son igualmente "apocalípticas" y ahí ya entra la "criba" que cada cual quiera realizar, pero quiero recalcarte bien claro que muchas cosas que parecen una "sin razón" en ocasiones tienen una "asociación" con el tema económico que no vemos y ya se aplican en ello para que sea así...

Respecto a la subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU., pues te diría que NO tienen mejor opción que hacerlo que de forma más o menos inmediata... pues el próximo año 2016 los datos parece que van a ser bastante peores de lo que ahora podemos imaginar y ojalá me equivoque. NO, no estamos en plena etapa preelectoral en los EE.UU., aunque pueda parecerlo, ya que allí las "campañas" son más largas que aquí, pero la "carne en el asador" no la pondrán hasta que los datos macro muestren su peor cara y es lo que siempre suele suceder... Por otro lado, piensa que los Republicanos NO tienen nada claro quién va a ser su "candidato" o de las Corporaciones que vayan a apoyar a ese partido.

Y dejo esto... en la misma línea "alternativa" de este hilo.

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...no-en-la-seguridad-nacional-que-ya-no-existe/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues, parece que quieren demorar la subida de los tipos de interés en EE.UU. y es que acabo de leer un informe financiero estadounidense que la descarta y, por otro lado, apunta a que el Banco de Japón podría poner en marcha otra QE en breve...

Dejo un enlace bastante interesante y que entronca con lo que acabo de comentar...

- ¿Por qué el BCE quiere aumentar la compra de activos?

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (27 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues,* parece que quieren demorar la subida de los tipos de interés en EE.UU.* y es que acabo de leer un informe financiero estadounidense que la descarta y, por otro lado, apunta a que el Banco de Japón podría poner en marcha otra QE en breve...
> 
> Dejo un enlace bastante interesante y que entronca con lo que acabo de comentar...
> 
> ...



¿Te quieres unir a la apuesta de la mariscada fernando? jajajaja 

Buen post

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Oct 2015)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Bueno, tampoco cantes victoria antes de tiempo y mañana veremos qué "pistas" dan al respecto desde la FED. Lo cierto es que, ahora mismo, en los EE.UU. sólo conceden un 35% de posibilidades a una subida de las tasas de interés antes de próximo año 2016.

Sin embargo, yo creo que si no suben las tasas en Diciembre, pues lo tienen complicado para hacerlo a lo largo del 2016. Me explico: en la FED tienen datos mucho mejores de los que somos meros "aficionados", así que NO pueden desconocer cuál es la situación real, no sólo en los EE.UU., sino en el resto del mundo, de manera que no van a poder defender al USD de las sucesivas devaluaciones que se van a seguir produciendo en los mercados de divisas.

TheRedHawk, en la FED ya no quedan apenas "balas", así que no "goces" de la "mariscada" antes de tiempo, pero de momento ya tienes un 65% de posibilidades...

Y dejo dos interesantes artículos...

El primero es DEMOLEDOR para aquellos que nos cuestionan el Oro vs Fiat...

- Jesse's CafÃ© AmÃ©ricain: US Dollar Valued In Gold Since 1718

Y "lecciones" que da la vida...

- Los bancos disparan los intereses de la tarjeta de crédito al 414 % en Brasil Por EFE

Por cierto, no os podéis imaginar el sobre Spot que tienen ahora mismo el Oro y la Plata en Brasil...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo el enlace a un documental que acaban de dar por TV3. Es realmente impresionante y hemos comentado en este hilo mucho de lo que se dice en el mismo. Trata sobre Martin Armstrong...

- El visionari

Está en Catalán, pero se entiende bastante bien, aunque también podéis buscar el original en Inglés. Realmente, merece la pena...

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (28 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo el enlace a un documental que acaban de dar por TV3. Es realmente impresionante y hemos comentado en este hilo mucho de lo que se dice en el mismo. Trata sobre Martin Armstrong...
> 
> - El visionari
> 
> ...



Lo acabo de ver, es muy bueno 100% recomendable.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ASÃ TE CONTROLAN: UN VIDEO QUE TODO EL MUNDO DEBERÃA VER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (28 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - ASÃ TE CONTROLAN: UN VIDEO QUE TODO EL MUNDO DEBERÃA VER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Y encima pretenden imponer el pago con los móviles, cada vez más implantado en algunos paises.... y la gente aplaudiendo con las orejas :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

#dalmore_12y: SÍ, amigo, la gente por regla general no suele diferenciarse mucho del concepto que tenemos de lo que es un "rebaño"... Luego, hay algunos bastante ilusos que piensan que, a través de la "tecnología", podrán sustraerse del Sistema. Ojalá tengan razón... pero lo dudo mucho. Cada vez tengo más claro que mis "percepciones" NO pueden estar "equivocadas" y hay que buscar la máxima "opacidad" a nuestra "riqueza" y en la medida de nuestras posibilidades.

Y os dejo dos interesantes artículos... El de Guillermo Barba en la línea que me gusta de los Liberales "sociales" y es muy "agudo"...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿DEBEMOS PROHIBIR LAS CARNES PROCESADAS? O LEGALIZAR LAS DROGAS

- The Circle of Gold | Gold Silver Worlds

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Bueno, la FED ha "hablado", es decir que las tasas de interés se quedan como estaban... Fuertes reacciones en los mercados y en el Oro se ha visto una caída de $25 de una tacada y el buen rendimiento que estaba obteniendo la Plata se ha borrado de un "plumazo"... Hace unos minutos: el Oro a $1154,40 y la Plata a $15,830. Y el Euro a 1,0913...

"Extraños" mercados, porque la medida anunciada por la FED es la que todos esperábamos y ahora nos queda la última cita del año en Diciembre...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Oct 2015)

Pues según esta noticia están haciendo lo que ya aquí se ha comentado unas cuantas veces. 

Una empresa de EEUU acumula oro para pagar a sus empleados y 3 meses de comida ante un posible colapso econÃ³mico | Periodismo Alternativo

Por cierto yo creo que no van a subir los tipos de interés americanos. Ni tampoco lo que queda de año. No se, pienso que las cosas están tomadas por los pelos. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Oct 2015)

*Fernando* son los dioses del Olimpo , ellos juegan a dirigir el devenir de nuestros hijos con las decisiones que toman hoy en día.

No les daremos lecciones, dios nos libre, sin embargo ellos pienso que tampoco nos las podrán dar, pues cierto que ellos mantienen el castillo de naipes en todo lo alto, pero nosotros de momento no hemos perdido poder adquisitivo, mientras que medio mundo, por no decir las 3/4 partes si lo han perdido.

El oro / plata, ya está marcando su camino, y va lento, pero afianzando escalón a escalón lo que veremos en el 2016. Prefiero subidas de este modo, de pocos $ por semana, a grandes barbaridades, que lo único que hacen es atraer especulación miedosa que se sale a la primera de cambio.

Veremos que pasa, pero me imagino que estaremos unos días más sobre todo en RV forzando la máquina, quizá un doble techo roto, pero no creo que mucho más. Otro buen diente de sierra desde los últimos mínimos hacia arriba ahora, y veremos el próximo.

Lo que has dicho de Brasil y el sobre espot del metal precioso, me ha hecho reflexionar todavía más sobre el verdadero valor del FIAT llegado un momento dónde se destape la realidad de lo que hay bajo la alfombra...espero morirme sin que se levante evidentemente, pero a pesar de que somos un rebaño enorme, cada vez la gente piensa un poco más las cosas, y las generaciones se cuestionan lo que las anteriores daban por bueno, y por eso, más pronto o más tarde habrá algún tipo de revolución monetaria, unos le llamarán reset, otros reparto cuantitativo, otros ni se enterarán, y algunos seguro ya no estaremos para verlo.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Oct 2015)

Hola, paketazo: No sé, no sé... amigo mío, pero esto tiene una "pinta" cada vez peor. Hoy hemos vuelto a asistir a la "paranormalidad" más absoluta en los mercados y, quizás, cualquier día se les va la "olla" y tenemos otro "29" de un día para el otro...

Está claro que el tiempo sigue corriendo de nuestro lado y me refiero a los que estamos fuera del "rebaño" o, por lo menos, intentamos "extraviarnos" un poco o mucho del mismo... Lo digo porque esta situación está permitiendo que en los MPs busquemos un hipotético "refugio" y/o "reserva de valor" y todo ello a unos precios que, si vienen mal dadas, nos parecerán de "ensueño" si tenemos que afrontar "otra" REALIDAD en un futuro que espero no ver, aunque la verdad no las tengo todas conmigo.

Mira, ya que te refieres a ello, te diré que, en Brasil, la pasada semana el sobre Spot en las monedas Bullion de Plata andaba por encima del 50%, aunque ya sabes que el Real Brasileño está atravesando por una situación de gran inestabilidad y lo que le queda... Está claro que esto constituye un buen ejemplo de cara a buscar "soluciones" a esas situaciones futuras a las que podemos asistir y que -insisto en ello- no tienen buena "pinta"...

Respecto a la RV, este año no "toca" y ya lo comenté en Agosto cuando parecía que los mercados se "caían" y está claro que también acerté que habían "adelantado" lo que todo el mundo tenía previsto para Septiembre... Realmente, esperaba una corrección hace unos cuantos días y sigo creyendo que la veremos, pero en "teoría" no debiera ser demasiado relevante. Yo sigo esperando por si hago mi último movimiento del año con mis FI y PP, pero vamos el año ya lo tengo hecho...

Por cierto, hace un rato leía algunos informes de los EE.UU. y andan bastante divididos sobre lo que hará la FED en Diciembre con respecto a las tasas de interés... En cualquier caso, me temo que el 2016 puede resultar bastante "errático" y profundizando en una "sin razón" que no sé dónde nos acabará llevando, aunque lo "sospecho"...

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (29 Oct 2015)

Te vuelvo a citar fernandojcg


fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo el enlace a un documental que acaban de dar por TV3. Es realmente impresionante y hemos comentado en este hilo mucho de lo que se dice en el mismo. Trata sobre Martin Armstrong...
> 
> - El visionari
> 
> ...



He estado googleando acerca de Martin Armstrong y la verdad es que me parece un tipo curioso, pero que al haber estado encarcelado por estafa (según el sin juicio siquiera) hace que me coja sus opiniones/entrevistas con cierta prudencia. Aunque no voy a negar que me llama bastante la atención.

Dejo un link con dos entrevistas suyas en las que se podría decir que son un resumen del vídeo que aportó Fernando, por si alguno no entiende catalán o le da pereza verlo.

Dos entrevistas a Martin Armstrong. El visionario.

Predijo una crisis de deuda para Europa el día 1 de octubre de este año y esta no se ha producido... 
Para mi sus puntos más interesantes a tener en cuenta, son, que habla del colapso del Euro hacia finales de esta década, el Yen no me acuerdo las fechas, que el dólar se haría muy fuerte porque todo el mundo lo utilizaría de refugio pero que al final colapsará también.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿Es la inflación la guerra equivocada?. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (29 Oct 2015)

Buenos días a todos, y saludos desde mi retiro forzoso por circunstancias que algunos sabeis.
Acabo de leer este artículo sobre la plata, y aunque no estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que dice, pues sobre todo la demanda es la que es, y no la que desearíamos que fuera, si que ahonda en las razones por las que la inversión en plata puede tener mejores resultados en el long term que el oro, indicando que el precio actual de la onza sigue estando muy por debajo de su "precio real". No obstante os lo dejo aquí y que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

Higher Silver Prices: The Fundamental Case | Silver Phoenix


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2015)

Hola. meliflua: Primeramente, ante todo saludarte y desearte que vayas capeando tu actual situación de la mejor forma posible y, aunque sé que nos lees, te agradeceré que te dejes "caer" de tanto en tanto por aquí. Y gracias por el aporte y que ya conocía... ayer mismo lo enlacé en el hilo "hermano": "Evolución de la Plata I".

Bueno, todos sabéis que soy eminentemente "platero", por tanto a mí NO hay que convencerme sobre la actual infravaloración de la Plata... Como yo digo siempre: Tiempo al tiempo y todo lo que tiene "valor" al final consigue su reconocimiento real...

Y os dejo dos artículos que sólo me permiten expresar lo siguiente: ¡QUE ASCO! No sé qué cojones hay que esperar para que entren en la cárcel unos auténticos HdP... Sí, me imagino que "algo" deben de tener que ver los putos "nidos"...

- Vozpópuli - La familia Pujol se llevó 30 millones de euros en metálico a Andorra y los ingresó en 10 cuentas

- Vozpópuli - José Bono, obligado una década después a renunciar a un privilegio de 160.000 euros al año

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Je,je,je... No hace tanto tiempo que comentamos por aquí la difícil situación por la que atraviesa el Deutsche Bank... Merkel debiera mirar también hacia el "patio interior" o, en su momento, piensa "socializar" las perdidas de sus bancos entre los "socios" de la UE... aunque me temo que si el Deutsche Bank se hundiera ello comportaría el fin del Euro y me imagino que otro Lehman Brothers... Si es lo que comentábamos ayer y es que todo esto se está cogiendo con unas simples "pinzas"...

- Deutsche Bank suspende el dividendo y anuncia 15.000 despidos tras pérdidas récord . Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Oct 2015)

Interesante...

- ¿Cuál es su índice de inflación?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - La economía occidental, al borde del colapso

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (30 Oct 2015)

Seguimos viviendo en un mundo donde todo es mentira, da igual que los datos macroeconómicos globales nos estén diciendo que este sistema está agotado, pues los gobiernos y los BCs hacen que esos datos se diluyan como un azucarillo y se de la vuelta a la tortilla. Los indices de ventas, transporte, fuerza laboral, incremento de la deuda, rendimientos de las acciones........ elegir cualquiera de los multiples índices que hay, nos dicen que esto esta agotado, que esto es el GAME OVER, pero miras las bolsa, y oh sorpresa, suben a máximos históricos como si esto no fuese con ellos. Sinceramente George Orwell acertó de lleno, hace décadas, sobre el mundo que nos esperaba, fake fake fake, y luego vigilancia al ciudadano de a pié para que no se salga del redil.
Si la economía de libre mercado existiera de verdad, EEUU, Japon, EU, Asia entera.... estarían quebradas hace tiempo, en cambio, este sistema de tutela lo que está haciendo es una super burbuja, que cuando explote, NO NOS VA CONOCER NI SU P... MADRE. Y sinceramente creo que lo peor está por venir, Cuando? ese es el quid de la cuestión.

Os dejo este artículo que corto pero claro como el agua.

Saludos

The Six Year "Grand Delusion" Is Ending | Gold Eagle


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Bueno, a ti NO creo que te "extrañe", ni mucho menos, cuando estallen todas las Burbujas y es que NO estamos hablando de una sola...

Y muchas veces nos preguntamos si nos leen o es simple "casualidad", pero bueno todo lo que sea aportar bienvenido sea...

- Merkel, tenemos otro problema. Y no es Volkswagen

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Oct 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un par de artículos "metaleros"...

- Oct 29, 2015 COT for Gold and Silver Enters Dangerous Territory Bob Hoye 321gold ...inc ...s

- Market Manipulations: The Greatest Scam of All TIME | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (31 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un par de artículos "metaleros"...
> 
> - Oct 29, 2015 COT for Gold and Silver Enters Dangerous Territory Bob Hoye 321gold ...inc ...s
> 
> ...



Osea, a ver si lo entiendo. 

Un mercado en el que, de cien unidades que se negocian, solo una existe físicamente y el resto son papeles que crea alguien de la nada y que dice que valen tanto como el producto original y así los vende como si fueran este y de paso se forra con lo que le paga alguien con el producto de su trabajo, no está manipulado y no es un timo... 

Pos bueno, pos vale...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2015)

Hola, Kovaliov: Bueno, la manipulación en los mercados financieros es algo que ya NADIE cuestiona... Tenemos más que "evidencias" y las continúas denuncias y condenas que reciben los diferentes Bancos de inversión implicados. Es conocida la implicación de Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan y Morgan Stanley en los mercados de Materias Primas, especialmente en dos de los principales: el Oro y el Petróleo. Y no menos conocida es la "labor" de JP Morgan en las Commodities...

Ya no hablemos sobre las Divisas... Y es que casi TODO está prácticamente manipulado en el mundo financiero, ya que cuando los Derivados exceden en muchas veces en volumen al PIB mundial qué mejores PRUEBAS tenemos de ello.

Eso no quita, si queremos ser objetivos, para comprobar que la manipulación en muchas ocasiones se ha producido en ambas direcciones, aunque en los MPs estemos más acostumbrados a convivir con la presión bajista, pero me temo que esto no tiene arreglo mientras las "reglas del juego" las sigan imponiendo los de SIEMPRE...

Y dejo esto... ¿No deja de ser también una "manipulación"?

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: EL ABSURDO E INJUSTO “IMPUESTO AL REFRESCO”

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2015 at 09:29 ----------

Bastante sensato...

- Vozpópuli - José Carlos Díez:

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (31 Oct 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> 
> Ya no hablemos sobre las Divisas... Y es que casi TODO está prácticamente manipulado en el mundo financiero, ya que cuando los Derivados exceden en muchas veces en volumen al PIB mundial qué mejores PRUEBAS tenemos de ello.
> 
> ...



Un buen argumento para mis discusiones en mi entorno, que tienen una confianza ciega en ... no sé muy bien quién, la verdad.



Guillermo Barba dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> No obsta subrayar que los más afectados no son los consumidores de mayores ingresos –que pueden afrontar sin problemas alzas de precio-, sino los menos favorecidos a los que dicen querer beneficiar. Estos, al encarecerse artificialmente esas bebidas, por supuesto que en alguna medida se verán obligados –y ahí radica la injusticia- a dejar de consumir tal o cual producto o a sustituirlo.
> ...



Argumento liberal donde los haya. Claro que no tiene en cuenta que si dicho consumidor (por muy clase baja que sea) con el paso de los años, resulta que eso deriba en una diabetes, problemas derivados de sobrepeso, .... y donde, como no, va a ser paliada por la misma Seguridad Socil que ya se encuentra muy tocada... digo yo que de algún modo alquien debe complementar esos gastos extras. Y es que en un sistema social como el europeo, los errores lo pagamos todos. Al menos, repartir algo cagadas de otros...

Teniendo en cuenta que la S.S. es de todos, y a todos compete hacer frente no sólo a las duras sino también a las maduras, no debería ser tan atroz el planteamiento.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2015)

Hola, nekcab: En realidad, hoy la Economía se basa en los distintos "artificios" más que en el PIB real, así que NO es nada "extraño" lo que estamos viviendo. Bueno, es tu entorno, el mío y en el de la mayor parte de la gente predomina la idea de creer en un mundo "mejor" y que les sustraiga de la realidad que viven... Evidentemente, no me refiero a ese 1% que les da igual lo que les suceda a sus "semejantes", siempre y cuando vean aumentar sus "arcas"...

Mira, el artículo de Guillermo Barba se corresponde con su pensamiento liberal, pero la verdad es que el artículo es digno de "reflexionar" si te matizo lo siguiente: ¿Es comparable la Seguridad Social de México con la de los países desarrollados? Va a ser que NO, así que los "motivos" tienen que ser "otros", ya que si nos ponemos en el tema de la Salud, acaso no sería más urgente tomar medidas respecto a la Contaminación que asola a México DF y a las principales ciudades de ese país. Por no entrar en otros temas relacionados con la Salud...

nekcab, yo soy "escéptico" por naturaleza y me cuesta mucho creer que el Sistema "piense" en nuestro Bienestar... Es curioso, por dar un ejemplo, que ahora nos digan que determinadas carnes son "nocivas" a partir de determinadas cantidades y "coincidan" con la "recomendación" de comer insectos... Que no discuto su nivel de proteínas y calidad de las mismas, pero que digan también que sale muchísimo más barata su producción y comercialización si se acaba generalizando y que no veo en nuestro país y buena parte de Europa.

Respecto a "racionalizar" la Seguridad Social, eso daría lugar a un amplio debate y, en el fondo, NO soy partidario de que se beneficien de ella quienes perjudican su Salud a sabiendas y me refiero a casos extremos de Drogadición, Alcoholismo, Tabaquismo, etc., pero ya te digo que NUNCA nos pondríamos de acuerdo al respecto y tampoco debemos cuestionar mucho este tema, ya que propicia lo que algunos HdP están esperando y es su "privatización"...

Y dejo esto...

- 2 EJEMPLOS QUE EXPLICAN LA DECADENCIA DE EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (31 Oct 2015)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Respecto a "racionalizar" la Seguridad Social, eso daría lugar a un amplio debate y, en el fondo, NO soy partidario de que se beneficien de ella quienes perjudican su Salud a sabiendas y me refiero a casos extremos de Drogadición, Alcoholismo, Tabaquismo, etc., pero ya te digo que NUNCA nos pondríamos de acuerdo al respecto y tampoco debemos cuestionar mucho este tema, ya que propicia lo que algunos HdP están esperando y es su "privatización"...
> 
> "



Es curioso, yo pensaba al contrario, que incluso en los casos q describes te pondrías a su justificación. Entonces estamos más o menos de acuerdo.

El problema de este país es que tenemos una izquierda ñoña, una izquierda q tiene cierta tendencia a la victimización, aunque en ello vaya en su propio perjuicio. Y como intuiste al principio, pensaste que estaría en contra de "penalizaciones" contra casos de alcoholismo, drogadicción, ... y es que mantener el sistema de salud requiere de ciertos esfuerzos no solo económicos, sino también de otro tipo. Para que te hagas una idea, soy de los que renuncio a que me asignen ser atendido mucho antes en las clinicas privadas con concierto con la Comunidad Autónoma, y fuerzo ser derivado a uno con gestión y capital exclusivamente público, pero eso sí: más tarde. Asumo q es el precio. Y lo pago con gusto. Y no es la primera vez q progres de "definición" van, y en esa clase de detalles.... vaya, ya no tienen tanta fuerza por la boca. Aunque sí, este tipo de debates sirven de excusa a los HdGP para "barrer para casa". Y eso nooooo...

En el caso de Mexico DC, me resulta desconocido pero entiendo q es complicado, pq es el mismo ayto.el que probablemente no aplica políticas de reducción en el uso del vehículo, y claro: ¿como acotar las culpas en los miles o cientos de miles de ciudadanos con problemas asociados a probl.respiratorios? ¿Es del Gobierno de turno, o de los ciudadanos que usan los vehículos? Entiendo que harán como aquí: pagarán una tasa en la gasolina con fines de complementar a los impuestos dedicados a Sanidad. Entiendo.

Un abrazo Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2015)

Hola, nekcab: Hombre, la "lógica" es la lógica... aunque su aplicación muchas veces sea de lo más incoherente, pero eso ya no depende de la mayoría de nosotros.

Mira, en demasiadas ocasiones, son muchos los foreros que piensan que yo pienso lo que no pienso... Es decir, puedo parecer "progresista" -no deja de ser una "etiqueta" más...-, pero me guío más por mi experiencia en la vida y como ésta ha sido amplia y "movida", pues tengo cierta "perspectiva", aunque sea la mía y que es la que me importa... 

Te comento esto, y retomando el tema de la Sanidad, porque conozco casos "extremos" y "sangrantes" de ABUSO. Por ejemplo, tengo un vecino con una Diabetes que ya le ha llevado a dos amputaciones en una de las piernas y lo que me indigna es que el "pájaro" está costando un "pastón" -que pagamos la mayoría- sin que en ningún momento hubiera hecho nada por cuidarse, es decir toda su puta vida bebiendo, sin pegar un palo al agua -funcionario y no "generalizo"...- y encima mala persona. También conozco casos de fumadores que van más allá de lo medianamente "tolerable", es decir que acabarán muy probablemente con un Cáncer de Pulmón y cuando se les comenta, pues te dan unas respuestas que te dices que si tienen que morirse por esa causa que lo hagan ya, pero no a costa de quienes pagamos unos impuestos para que la Sanidad gratuita llegue a todo el mundo que la necesite REALMENTE.

En fin, ya te digo que el tema da para mucho y tampoco soy partidario de dar argumentos a quienes buscan la "privatizaciòn" de la Sanidad y el Neoliberalismo más salvaje que hay detrás de ello.

nekcab, hoy en día tampoco hay tanta diferencia entre Derecha e Izquierda, al menos en Occidente o en los mal llamados países "desarrollados". Eso no quita para que, en mi caso, me guste más el color rojo que el azul, pero siempre me quedo con aquello que sea bueno para la mayoría de la gente y en esos casos lo que menos me preocupa es de dónde proceda el "color"...

Por cierto, México es uno de los países que menos impuestos recauda en términos de impuestos medioambientales...

Y dejo esto... para que algunos digan que el Oro no sirve para nada. Lo que es INDIGNANTE son las condiciones que se le están imponiendo a Venezuela para comprarle su Oro y que es muy por debajo de su valor en el mercado.

- Venezuela Sells Billions In Gold To Repay Its Debt | ETF DAILY NEWS

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Oct 2015)

- Las 10 crisis de la Unión Europea

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2015)

buenos días , hace días que no me paso por aquí ,,,,, dejo este programa con Roberto Centeno , nos vamos a meter una ostia después de las elecciones ....

Lo que está por venir - Economía Directa 31-10-2015 en mp3 (31/10 a las 11:21:29) 01:26:53 9226535 - iVoox

repasan temas como petroleras , precio del petróleo ,corrupción ,,,

por otra parte dejo esto , ya hablado por aquí , pero es que tela

Pobreza made in USA: Largas colas en los comedores sociales y 31 millones de bonos-comida de 100 dólares

---------- Post added 01-nov-2015 at 10:48 ----------

hdp

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...imiento-confianza/00031445861865866877174.htm

---------- Post added 01-nov-2015 at 11:06 ----------

esto me ha recordado la anécdota de los americanos con el boli y los rusos con el lápiz.....

2 EJEMPLOS QUE EXPLICAN LA DECADENCIA DE EEUU | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2015)

Hola, timi: Gracias por los aportes, pero uno ya estaba colocado... Bien, siempre me gusta oir o leer a D. Roberto Centeno, sobre todo cuando se refiere a la Economía, corruptelas y demás... En cuanto a las opiniones "ideológicas" eso es otro cantar, pero bueno no todos tenemos opiniones "uniformes" y menos mal que todavía puede ser así... SÍ, coincido con él y, además, ya lo tengo escrito, de manera que espero una gran "hostia" después de las elecciones generales en nuestro país, pero NO nos engañemos y que no sólo va a ser aquí... Veremos qué sucede después de las elecciones en los EE.UU. y ahí, quizás, ya podamos empezar con la "cuenta atrás"... En fin, lo que tenga que ser, será y lo único que podemos hacer es prepararnos y seguir haciendo los "deberes"... Que luego no pasa nada, pues mucho mejor y eso que habremos ganado, porque hacer los "deberes" es generar riqueza patrimonial...

Y dejo esto que merece la pena ser visionado...

- Dos videos documentales para comprender lo que pasa en Siria

Saludos.


----------



## amador (1 Nov 2015)

Qué bueno este video de Siria explicado sobre el mapa !!!

He intentado ver quien es el autor. Parece que es el primer video de un canal de Youtube llamado WHYMAPS. Supongo que tendrá intención de continuar con otros mapas explicativos. De momento con este video va para el millón de reproducciones.

Me ha recordado por la voz al chaval que hizo lo de Españistán en comics, pero no estoy seguro que sea el mismo.

Por otro lado los Podcast de Economía directa me encantan.

¿Para cuando de invitados fernando o paketazo ? 

Si no, os animo que hagáis vosotros un Podcast.

Feliz domingo





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Gracias por los aportes, pero uno ya estaba colocado... Bien, siempre me gusta oir o leer a D. Roberto Centeno, sobre todo cuando se refiere a la Economía, corruptelas y demás... En cuanto a las opiniones "ideológicas" eso es otro cantar, pero bueno no todos tenemos opiniones "uniformes" y menos mal que todavía puede ser así... SÍ, coincido con él y, además, ya lo tengo escrito, de manera que espero una gran "hostia" después de las elecciones generales en nuestro país, pero NO nos engañemos y que no sólo va a ser aquí... Veremos qué sucede después de las elecciones en los EE.UU. y ahí, quizás, ya podamos empezar con la "cuenta atrás"... En fin, lo que tenga que ser, será y lo único que podemos hacer es prepararnos y seguir haciendo los "deberes"... Que luego no pasa nada, pues mucho mejor y eso que habremos ganado, porque hacer los "deberes" es generar riqueza patrimonial...
> 
> Y dejo esto que merece la pena ser visionado...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2015)

Hola, amador: Me alegro de que te hayan gustado los vídeos. Realmente, son muy interesantes y nos permiten tener una mejor perspectiva, independientemente de lo que trasciende desde los medios de comunicación "oficialistas".

Bueno, tampoco creo que sea tan importante hacer un "Podcast" y es que tanto paketazo, como yo y otros foreros hacemos más "ruido" desde este hilo y que tiene un gran seguimiento. En realidad, si te soy sincero, los medios de comunicación no me son ajenos... Hace ya bastantes años fui entrevistado por cadenas de Radio e incluso en TVE1, aparte de haber escrito en varios medios nacionales y extranjeros. Por tanto, NO sería NADA nuevo para mí y, realmente, no es algo que me interese en estos momentos y donde prefiero continuar con mi labor desde el anonimato.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2015)

*Amador* la magia se pierde cuando uno se cree que es el profeta...y eso no sería lo peor, lo peor sería que otros a parte de uno mismo, se lo creyeran.

Construir una idea desde 0 hoy en día, y con las herramientas que tenemos disponibles es bastante factible en un tiempo relativamente corto.

Fíjate por ejemplo como surgen nuevos partidos políticos que logran gran aceptación, nuevas monedas virtuales, nuevos métodos de enseñanza, nuevas corrientes filosóficas, incluso nuevas religiones...y todo a un ritmo que en el pasado hubiera tardado décadas.

Lo bonito de este reducto, no es que nadie tenga más razón que nadie, solo que aportamos lo que consideramos que puede ser interesante, y ya no solo como conocimiento, si no como medida de prevención ante malas praxis políticas o económicas hacia la masa.

Fíjate que incluso siendo hilo dedicado a los metales preciosos, nadie o casi nadie, recomienda su compra masiva...es más un hilo filosófico y ético, una manera de pensar basada en lo tangible y lógico. 

Quizá seamos demasiado clásicos al respecto, pero nunca imponemos una idea, solo la ofrecemos a debate...fíjate por ejemplo lo comentado hace nada sobre el tiempo/valor...cada uno lo verá de un modo diferente, sin embargo estoy seguro que todos los que lo valoraron, han tenido un pequeño cambio, por ridículo que sea, en su forma de pensar sobre ello...vamos, que ni es tan malo para todos, ni tan bueno para algunos.

Yo como *Fernando* fui entrevistado en alguna ocasión, más sobre temas no económicos, incluso trabajé durante tiempo en medios escritos, y terminé dejándolo cuando más lectores tenían los medios, por simple ética, pues me exigían salpimentar demasiado mis opiniones personales, y buscar siempre la polémica para lograr más adicción al medio informativo...¡vamos, ni más ni menos que lo que vemos al encender la TV!, pero a pequeña escala en mi caso.

Lo bonito de escribir tras un seudónimo, es que no hay prejuicios personales, ni dedos señalándote, ni mérito, ni fracaso, solo diversión y aprendizaje, que yo es lo único que busco por aquí.

Un saludo a todos, y buen domingo.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Nov 2015)

Hola a todos:
Yo veo lo de Siria como un intento de los EEUU para que los territorios con petróleo no puedan controlar sus materias primas. Ósea, que si el dólar es la moneda internacional para la compra de petróleo y además hace que los EEUU puedan imprimir más y más billetes para que todo el mundo tenga dólares para comprar petróleo, si cunde el ejemplo de vender petróleo en la divisa que acuerden comprador y vendedor, se les cae el chiringuito.
Dicen que Gadafi tuvo la "genialidad" de vender gas a cambio de oro poco antes de que se transformara en el malo de la película. 
Yo creo que en nuestro país, gane quien gane las elecciones, excepto pequeños detalles para guardar las formas, las politicas económicas serán las mismas (TTIP, OTAN,EURO...). 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, SÍ, tienes razón en lo que comentas. Aquí, en este hilo, nos reunimos unos amigos para promover debates, intercambiar opiniones e informaciones y que, por regla general, no tenemos ocasión de hacerlo en nuestros círculos cotidianos o no encontramos "contrapartida", al menos medianamente aceptable, ya que uno empieza a estar harto de tanto "Pedorrismo" y -¡Ojo!- porque está fomentado desde el propio Sistema...

Aunque pudiera parecer lo contrario, ya que tengo cierto "ego" para qué negarlo, en este hilo me encuentro con muchos comentarios que me hacen "pensar" y "reflexionar" más de lo que muchos os podéis imaginar. Yo aprecio mucho el talento en cuanto lo percibo y por aquí encuentro mucho, independientemente de que sea contrario a mis ideas, pero tengo la sana costumbre de no ser "excluyente" y si algo me sirve para "sumar" lo acepto con mucho gusto y es que, como bien dice paketazo, nadie tiene la "verdad" absoluta y lo único que pretendemos es acercarnos a la misma o, por lo menos, extraer "lecciones" que nos sirvan para hacernos más llevadera la vida y, sobre todo, la de los nuestros...

# pedernal: Suelo seguir bastante a los politólogos rusos y esto de Siria ya lo "vaticinaron" hace bastantes años. Para los que hace tiempo que andamos por esto de la Geopolítica, está claro que estamos inmersos en una guerra en la que se intentan controlar la mayor parte de los recursos naturales y, especialmente, todo lo que gira alrededor de los Hidrocarburos, SÍ esos que ahora dicen que "sobran"... y ya veremos de aquí a unos cuantos años.

Siria, pedernal, es una simple pieza del gigantesco Puzzle mundial y aún tenemos que asistir a bastantes más cosas "oscuras"...

Y dejo dos buenos artículos. El del FMI NO lo he visto en los voceros "oficiales"... Supongo que ahora las elecciones generales están próximas y "eso" para qué van a tocarlo... Cuando hagan los "ajustes", ya nos lo explicarán...

- Otra historia perfecta sobre el funcionamiento de la banca - El Captor

- La previsiÃ³n econÃ³mica de EspaÃ±a para el aÃ±o 2020 es Ã©sta - El Captor

¡Ah! antes de dejarlo, pedernal, siempre hay que "pelear" y no dar por perdida una batalla antes de encararla. Te lo dice alguien que, aparte de escribir por aquí, se mueve a nivel social y un buen ejemplo es que en la población donde vivo he conseguido ganársela a una especie de "conglomerado" de empresa privada/Ayuntamiento. Están de mí hasta los mismos Cojones y no sabes lo Feliz que estoy de que sea así.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Nov 2015)

Hola, es cierto que no hay que dejar de pelear, y creo que a riesgo de parecer pedante, lo mejor para cambiarlo todo es educar a las generaciones que vienen. Es la mejor forma de pelear. Muchos libros en las repisas de casa y enseñarles a preguntar siempre ,"por que"?. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: No hace tanto que paketazo y yo nos referimos a que el Petróleo todavía tiene que caer bastante y acabo de leer el artículo que os enlazo y que apunta en esa misma "dirección"... Sin embargo, el artículo me ha hecho preguntarme el porqué de esa acumulación de Crudo por parte de China y es que parece un "contrasentido"... ¿comprar caro algo que sabían que iba a caer? No tiene sentido o qué saben "algunos" que nosotros NO sabemos...

- Crude Supertanker Rates Collapse As VLCC 'Traffic' To China Lowest In 13 Months | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## timi (1 Nov 2015)

es que no tiene sentido Fernando , solo ellos le pueden dar sentido con su visión de como están las cosas y el solo hecho de intentar pensar que es lo que les puede llevar a actuar a China de esta forma , te pone en alerta,,,,, una alerta mas.

dejo lo ultimo de Antonio Turiel , me gusta su visión global en los artículos.

The Oil Crash: Octubre de 2015: rumor al fondo

y una para coger mala leche ,,,, o no ,,,, esta afirmando que es culpable , que es lo que transmite un chantajista .

Pánico en el Gobierno a que Jordi Pujol filtre los dossiers elaborados durante años por su servicio de inteligencia, los “Pata Negra”, si el clan pisa la cárcel | mil21


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Nov 2015)

Hola, timi: Gracias por los aportes y que son muy interesantes, especialmente el de Antonio Turiel y que comenta, precisamente, algunas de las cosas que hemos tocado en este hilo durante los últimos días... y parece que hay bastante "coincidencia", por tanto algunos nos estamos "desmarcando" claramente del ENGAÑO mediático que está propiciando el Sistema, vamos que no estamos ciegos, ni tuertos ni miopes...

Bueno, esto del "Corleone" de Pujol ha salido ahora porque les ha interesado, pero este asunto hace décadas que lo sabían y, con el paso del tiempo, acabaremos sabiendo más, pero seguramente dejarán que vaya pasando, no vaya a ser que la caída de los "nidos" salpique a más HDLGP... No me extraña que tengamos la fama que tenemos los españoles a los ojos de la mayor parte de los europeos y es que la corrupción que nos asola es más propia de una república "bananera" que de un país que presume de ser "democrático"... A veces, pienso que esto se solucionaría de la única forma que "entenderían" futuros "sinvergüenzas", es decir "muerto el perro, muerta la rabia" y se me entiende perfectamente... Que haya gente malviviendo con 426 Euros y mientras que hayan otros malnacidos a los que les salen los billetes por las orejas, pero lo peor de todo es que su consecución haya sido a través de medios corruptos... ¡QUE ASCO! Por cierto, la Hacienda pública, ¿dónde coño estaba mientras esto sucedía?

Y, pasando a otro tema, acabo de escuchar la versión "oficial" sobre el accidente del avión ruso y manda Cojones... cualquiera que esté familiarizado con temas militares o, más concretamente, con la Aviación sabe que es casi imposible que un avión de ese tipo estalle solo en el aire. Podían haber buscado una "explicación" más convincente, aparte de que ha sido muy prematura, ya que este tipo de incidentes requieren de una investigación más exhaustiva. En fin, yo ya estoy sacando mis conclusiones a falta de que formulen una mejor "teoría"... porque eso es lo que ES.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - ¿Qué hay detrás de las burbujas financieras?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La banca planta cara a los bufetes ¿Qué harán los jueces? Esto promete | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, hoy sigue la caída en los MPs, pero bastante floja. Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1136 y la Plata a $15,415. Comentar que Octubre es estacionalmente un mal mes para el Oro y ahora, de Noviembre a Febrero, suele ser bastante propicio para este metal, ya que la demanda asiática suele incrementarse por las Fiestas de Bodas y otras tradicionales de la India y también por el Nuevo Año Chino. En fin, ya veremos si en esta ocasión se sigue cumpliendo la "pauta".

Y dejo esto...

- EL MISTERIO DEL AVIÃ“N RUSO ESTRELLADO EN EGIPTO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Nov 2015)

El oro está dentro de la tendencia alcista de corto plazo hasta que pierda la zona de 1120$ aprox.

Teóricamente y por la gráfica diaria, podría estar buscando zona de rebote, no prometo nada, pero no debería irse muy por debajo de esos 1120$ OZ, si no...pues a seguir remando y a rehacer de nuevo la gráfica, pues anularía esta salida desde mínimos anuales que llevaba de manera muy ordenada.

 


Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - El gran expolio de las clases medias

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (3 Nov 2015)

_El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha invertido un total de 6.042 millones de euros en deuda soberana española durante el pasado mes de octubre, lo que eleva a 45.346 millones las compras de bonos de España en los ocho primeros meses de su programa de expansión cuantitativa._

El BCE intensifica la compra de deuda pública española | InfoLibre.es


A 6.000 millones al mes , 72.000 millones al año. 7% del PIB directamente el BCE, más lo que compran los grandes bancos por orden directa del BCE, que eso no lo dicen.

¿Ese 7,2% de impresora habría que restarlo del PIB para sacar el PIB real? Da miedo pensarlo.

El domingo, comida familiar, apareció por casa un Cinco Días, en el cual dedicaban 7 paginas a hacer un monografico-propaganda sobre la oportunidad de comprar deuda ahora. La argumentación era que si el BCE va a seguir comprando deuda, los tipos todavía bajarán más (subira el valor de los bonos) y se le puede sacar una rentabilidad. No pude reprimir una risa cinica.

7 paginas de publicidad para vender deuda a 10 años al 1,7%, deuda que no se va a pagar, porque el pais está quebrado. 

Pensandolo bien es todo lo mismo ienso: : papeles de colores. Los billetes y el periodico.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2015)

Hola, oinoko: Es que estamos inmersos en una FARSA continua y que es un auténtico despropósito, pero parece que somos muy pocos los que lo vemos... ¿Renta Fija? Si algo conozco en el mundo de la inversión es este "vehículo" y, la verdad, este año me he visto negro para sacar una mínima rentabilidad a la misma, así que "animar" ahora mismo a entrar ahí es vender "humo", ni más ni menos... Cuando se decidieron por acabar con los depósitos ya estaba claro hacia dónde nos querían encaminar...

Y dejo esto... Muy interesante lo de Nordea: el "círculo" continúa estrechándose...

- Nordea de Noruega deja de dar servicios con dinero en efectivo

- Las nuevas monedas de oro de inversión de la India en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Nov 2015)

Estamos ya prácticamente en el 0% en depósitos.

¿Existen antecedentes en los últimos 100 o 200 años de una situación así?

Salu2




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, oinoko: Es que estamos inmersos en una FARSA continua y que es un auténtico despropósito, pero parece que somos muy pocos los que lo vemos... ¿Renta Fija? Si algo conozco en el mundo de la inversión es este "vehículo" y, la verdad, este año me he visto negro para sacar una mínima rentabilidad a la misma, así que "animar" ahora mismo a entrar ahí es vender "humo", ni más ni menos... Cuando se decidieron por acabar con los depósitos ya estaba claro hacia dónde nos querían encaminar...
> 
> Y dejo esto... Muy interesante lo de Nordea: el "círculo" continúa estrechándose...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2015)

Hola, amador: Todo queda dicho si te digo que el equivalente al Bono Español a 10 años está más bajo que en 1789 y que he tomado como "referencia", ya que es el año de la Revolución Francesa. Sin comentarios... y mientras las Bolsas subiendo y "descontando" no sé qué... SÍ, quizás, el gran "petardazo" que acabará llegando y es que la actual situación económico-financiera mundial no puede ser más caótica e IRREAL...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Malos resultados los que ha presentado Goldcorp y de los que os dejo un enlace. Hay que tener en cuenta que esta minera "orera" es una de las que obtiene unos costes de extracción más baratos...

- Goldcorp reports bigger loss on writedown, weaker prices | Business Recorder

Y hoy está continuando la caída en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro y, la verdad, es que el precio me ha interesado tanto que por la tarde me he decidido a comprar... Lástima que el par EUR/USD no ha ayudado, pero insisto en que el precio me ha "invitado" a entrar. A pesar de la caída, no veo a corto plazo que se pueda ampliar la misma y, quizás, "teste" los $1102,10 y sino los anteriores mínimos... Y la Plata, de momento, mejor no tocarla, a pesar de que hoy lo está haciendo mejor que el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* probablemente esa compra te hará dormir un poco más tranquilo. En mi caso al menos, cada vez que hago una compra de metal, por pequeña que sea, concilio mejor el sueño que pensando que tengo el dinero invertido en bolsa, fondos, RF, o simplemente en la cuenta corriente...

No me preguntes el motivo, pero es así de absurdo y así de simple...supongo que muchos aquí nos pasará algo parecido, ya que solemos dedicar excedente a esos menesteres que no precisaremos en un futuro próximo.

Estaba viendo hoy la gráfica del bitcoin, y he pensado que más pronto o más tarde, al oro le podría suceder algo parecido. Cada día está más claro que la guerra abierta de QE entre países está deteriorando la confianza del más tonto, y es evidente que por mucha deflación que nos traten de vender, esta política monetaria expansiva global y exagerada a ojos de cualquiera con dos dedos de frente, nos llevará a la desconfianza de las deudas nacionales mundiales, y a que los bonos con intereses nulos o negativos no los quiera tocar ni el propio gobierno que los emita.

No sé de verdad como se podría solucionar lo que está por venir...la única alternativa es que la palmemos antes y les quede el marrón a los de la siguiente generación. 

El famoso reset, no sirve, pues fomentaría la desconfianza en el sistema de base, y solo llevaría a la anarquía social y económica, como vemos en países como Venezuela, o anteriormente Argentina, varios africanos etc.

Por otra parte, la alternativa política que Europa parecía haber encontrado en varios países, se está difuminando, ya que los medios de masas se decantan por opciones más clásicas que mantendrán en la poltrona a los de siempre (y no me refiero a los políticos...si no a los que les pagan el suelo en B)

¿qué nos queda?...poco, lo único que ahora se me ocurre, es intentar dormir un poco más tranquilos, y sin necesidad de ansiolíticos, así que quién pueda permitírselo sin privarse de otras cosas básicas, que compre "píldoras" de oro, si no precisa consumirlas nunca, le hará un buen regalo a sus hijos en el futuro...y si hace falta consumirlas algún día, pues mejor tenerlas en el "botiquín", pues más vale prevenir.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (3 Nov 2015)

Buenas noches, ya "veo" q no paráis de aportar interesantes puntos de vista. Quería comprartir con vosotros una web y de paso preguntaros si alguno habéis comprado en ella, pq hay algunos precios cuanto menos curiosos y de ganga (Eagles 12 eur/oz). 

https://www.eurgold.eu/gold/gold-coins/?p=2


----------



## Kid (3 Nov 2015)

ankiugoodmorningankalacri dijo:


> Buenas noches, ya "veo" q no paráis de aportar interesantes puntos de vista. Quería comprartir con vosotros una web y de paso preguntaros si alguno habéis comprado en ella, pq hay algunos precios cuanto menos curiosos y de ganga (Eagles 12 eur/oz).
> 
> https://www.eurgold.eu/gold/gold-coins/?p=2



Lo de las Eagles debe ser un error. De no ser así, el negocio esta servido, se compran allí a 12,00 € y se le venden al Andorrano por 14,20 €

Salut


----------



## ankiugoodmorningankalacri (3 Nov 2015)

Debe serlo teniendo en cta el precio de la master.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Tiene que ser un error, ankiugoodmorningankalacri, ya que lo acabo de mirar en una de las tiendas estadounidenses que suelo seguir y hace unos minutos las Silver Eagles las tenían, efectuado el cambio, a 18,40€ y comentar que, curiosamente, en USA las Maples son un poco más caras que las Eagles, al contrario que en Europa...

# paketazo: Está claro... Ya no se trata de dormir "mejor", porque el panorama futuro se presenta tan incierto... que lo que hoy he hecho no deja de ser una pura maniobra "defensiva" y que tiene toda la lógica del mundo. Fijate que en una Economía mundial que está absolutamente quebrada, los índices bursátiles andan "locos": el Nasdaq 100 en máximos de 15 años y el S&P 500 a poco más del 2% de sus máximos históricos...

Por otro lado, en la Deuda poco queda por "rascar"... Y en las Divisas qué decir sobre los fuertes movimientos que continúan sin cesar y que tienen el mismo "sentido" especulativo que se observa en los demás activos financieros. Por tanto, y aplicando la "lógica" que me quedó de los mercados, lo mejor es "refugiarse" en lo que esté más denostado y haya tenido SIEMPRE "valor", así que no quedan muchas "alternativas"... ¿No?

Afortunadamente, en mi caso, todavía hay un "excedente" que puedo dirigir ahí y "drenar" un Sistema corrupto, porque tiene Cojones la MIERDA que dan por "depositar" el ahorro y encima te "refriegan por los morros" el tipo de interés al que lo prestan... Vamos, que sólo falta que te digan: "¡Gracias, IMBÉCIL!". Bueno, seguro que lo piensan...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (4 Nov 2015)

Hola, los bancos ya no disimulan en su rapiña.
Hace un par de días me llamaron de parte de mi seguro de coche ofreciéndome una maravillosa tarjeta de crédito. No os aburro con las estupendas condiciones... Sólo os diré que cuando le dije que si me enviaba las condiciones por escrito me lo pensaría me dijeron que si no me fiaba de las personas, que era una oportunidad, bla, bla, bla... Ósea olía a estafa por todos lados. Consulte más tarde en internet y efectivamente, era una de esas nuevas modalidades de tarjeta en las que nunca puedes llegar a pagar lo que adeudas porque te ponen un límite para amortizar, y te puedes ver debiendo 20€ al mes durante 20 años porque las condiciones te impiden quitarte la deuda de una vez. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Un poco de Geopolítica...

Rusia interfiere los sistemas de mando del portaviones USS Ronald Reagan y de la VII Flota

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-nov-2015 at 13:44 ----------

Auténtico "bombazo"...

- Vozpópuli - Podemos ficha al ex jefe del Estado Mayor de la Defensa, Julio Rodríguez

Qué no "sabrá" este militar para "mojarse" así... En cualquier caso, le deseo mucha Suerte y me consta de que hay mucho hartazgo dentro del estamento militar, de manera que su "descontento" se hará cada vez más visible, independientemente de los "colores"...

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (4 Nov 2015)

Se suma al fichaje ayer del hermano del exministro José Ignacio Wert


----------



## Pedernal (4 Nov 2015)

He estado escuchando la radio y en muchas cadenas se escandalizan de que un militar pueda formar parte de un partido de izquierdas. Que pocas luces... Desde qué empezó la democracia en el ejército entraron muchas personas buscando un futuro y demostraron que podían ser mejores sin necesidad de tener un apellido "ilustre" que les avalase.
Para que la gente se haga una idea de como funciona el ejército en España, con 70.000 efectivos, tenemos el mismo número de generales que el ejército chino con un millón de efectivos. Muchos de estos generales tienen más de 60 años...


----------



## amador (4 Nov 2015)

También están los rusos con el tema de cables submarinos. 

bez - Putin ensaya cómo mutilar Internet en caso de conflicto

Salu2




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Un poco de Geopolítica...
> 
> Rusia interfiere los sistemas de mando del portaviones USS Ronald Reagan y de la VII Flota
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Es que el General D. Julio Rodríguez tiene todo el derecho del mundo de presentarse a las elecciones por la opción política que él considere más oportuna. Y para dar el paso que ha dado hay que tener mucho valor y tener un fuerte compromiso no sólo social, sino también con el estamento militar. No creo que esté muy de acuerdo con el programa de Podemos, pero me imagino que debe ser consciente de las "alternativas" existentes y ha optado por la que ha considerado más conveniente.

Je,je,je... y a quienes les "pique" ya saben aquello de los AJOS... Seguro que si hubiera optado por el PP/Ciudadanos ahora sería la "rehostia", pero MALA SUERTE... En cualquier caso, teniendo en cuenta la calidad y formación de este militar, en lo personal hubiera respetado cualquier opción que hubiera tomado. Como militar tiene una trayectoria INTACHABLE. Y -¡Ojo!- porque dentro del estamento militar hay gente más posicionada o cercana a Podemos de lo que algunos imaginan. De hecho, cuando se decantó por esa opción el Teniente Segura NADIE le dio importancia, pero claro aquí estamos hablando de otra cosa, porque lo del General D. Julio Rodríguez es un auténtico "bombazo" y le deseo toda la Suerte del mundo.

Pasando a otro tema, pues siguen "atizando" a los MPs, pero lo que empieza a ser preocupante es la situación de la Plata y ayer ya comentaba que, de momento, había que permanecer al margen de la misma. Imagino que encontraremos mejores precios, aunque ya veremos si acompaña el par EUR/USD...

Y dejo esto...

Why Austria Is Repatriating Gold From London - Koos Jansen

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y, de alguna manera, disiento sobre que Putin vea en China un "aliado"... fuera de que lo sea meramente "circunstancial". China sigue con su habitual ambigüedad y NO me extrañaría NADA que su "mano" estuviera detrás de muchas de las manipulaciones que observamos en los mercados. Además, hay un notable acercamiento a la "órbita" anglosajona/sionista y eso se puede percibir en el "guiño" que, recientemente, le hizo el FMI cuando aseguró a China que, "probablemente", el Yuan será incluido en los DEG en la revisión programada para Septiembre de 2016. Y las elecciones americanas son el 8 de Noviembre... 

"Caliente" promete ser el próximo año 2016...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Los “goles” y “autogoles” del mÃ¡s poderoso del mundo: Vladimir Putin

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

De momento, 100.000€... ¿y más tarde?

- Draghi ve necesario un sistema único para proteger a los ahorradores Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (5 Nov 2015)

Buenos dias!

Os dejo un par de noticias interesantes:

Una relacionando el bitcoin y el oro 
After Topping $500, Bitcoin Is (Again) Plunging On Extreme Volume | Zero Hedge

Y otra relacionada con la estafa del COMEX
There Are Now 293 Ounces Of Paper Gold For Every Ounce Of Physical As Comex Registered Gold Hits New Low | Zero Hedge

Yo personalmente ya he anticipado alguna compra de navidades ...::


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - Reactivemos, ¡ya!, la inversión productiva

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

La Plata rompiendo los $15 y hace unos escasos minutos a $14,930, por tanto siguiendo la "estela" que está marcando el Cobre que está a un paso de los mínimos anuales: $2,271 vs $2,228... Y el Índice del Dólar sigue "machacando" y a "nada" de los máximos de este año y también de varios: 98,18 vs 98,21...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

- Cuidado con lo que viene, una epidemia silenciosa y mortal arrasa Estados Unidos. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Parece que la tendencia bajista en los MPs persiste. Hace unos minutos el Oro a $1103,40 y la Plata a $14,955... Esto, ahora mismo, "pinta" mal, pero veremos qué pasa mañana tras el dato del empleo USA... y luego nos quedará también la cita del 16 de Diciembre en que la FED decidirá qué hace con las tasas de interés.

A corto, los $1100 parecen muy probables, aunque quizás se vean los niveles que en su momento dio paketazo: ¿1042/1048? Y si sigue cayendo, posiblemente, se vieran aquellos $978 con los que "soñaba"... En fin, igual mañana todo se revierte porque esta presión bajista sobre el Oro es ya muy "cansina".

Y el Cobre... SÍ, el Cobre ha cerrado hoy en un punto clave como son los $2,255 y todo apunta a que si se pierden se verán precios bastante más abajo y, quizás, no de forma inmediata, pero casi segura. Y el Crudo le seguirá la senda... digan lo que digan unos índices bursátiles que se mueven ajenos a lo que parece ser la cruda realidad económico-financiera mundial. Comento lo del Cobre por su correlación con la Plata...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo y que trata más ampliamente lo que ayer comentaba de pasada...

- The Daily Bell - Precious Metals or Monopoly Digital Currencies â€“ You Decide

Y aprovecho para saludar al amigo Vidar y que observo que anda por el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para qué "disimular" ya...

- JP Morgan ficha a Alfredo Sáenz como consejero pese a su condena e inhabilitación. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (6 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pasando a otro tema, pues siguen "atizando" a los MPs, pero lo que empieza a ser preocupante es *la situación de la Plata y ayer ya comentaba que, de momento, había que permanecer al margen de la misma*. Imagino que encontraremos mejores precios, aunque ya veremos si acompaña el par EUR/USD...
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Entiendo fernando que te refieres a permancer lejos de ella en un contexto de trading en gráficos... porque a lo que la compra física se refiere, yo lo veo como una nueva buena oportunidad :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## muyuu (6 Nov 2015)

Buena bajada hoy:


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Nov 2015)

muyuu dijo:


> Buena bajada hoy:



Dentro de lo esperado...


----------



## plastic_age (6 Nov 2015)

Hola foreros:
adjunto un enlace de un señor que pronostica el oro a 700$
https://research.economyandmarkets.com/X195Q645
quisiera saber vuestra opinión.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Nov 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> adjunto un enlace de un señor que pronostica el oro a 700$
> https://research.economyandmarkets.com/X195Q645
> quisiera saber vuestra opinión.



Ojalá, pero no me lo creo. Supongo que alcanzando determinados mínimos las compras frenarían la caída.

Aún así, desde las 13 horas el oro ha caído, según la gráfica en $, 30 dolares, si nos fijamos en la gráfica €, tan sólo 7 euros. Sigo sin entender, a no ser que se compre oro físico en dolar, o se invierta en oro papel en la misma moneda, la razón por la que habláis del precio en la divisa americana. Al fin de cuentas, entiendo que la mayoría realizamos pagos en euros, por lo que el precio de la onza en dolares debería importarnos bien poco, no? Quiero decir, si el oro llega a los 500$, pero comprar esa onza con nuestra moneda nos lleva a un cambio de 2000€, pues qué queréis que os diga... 

Por cierto, la India emite su primer "bullion", para las reservas que tiene, veo las tiradas cortas. A ver cómo salen de precio.

India Unveils Its First Official Gold Coin Featuring Ashoka Chakra


----------



## pamarvilla (6 Nov 2015)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Por cierto, la India emite su primer "bullion", para las reservas que tiene, veo las tiradas cortas. A ver cómo salen de precio.
> 
> India Unveils Its First Official Gold Coin Featuring Ashoka Chakra



India lanza una moneda de oro y un plan para atraer el dorado metal privado Por EFE


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Nov 2015)

pamarvilla dijo:


> India lanza una moneda de oro y un plan para atraer el dorado metal privado Por EFE



Me he quedado de piedra... "Gobierno: uno por el que ofrecerá intereses del 2,5 % a quienes depositen en bancos el oro bruto ocioso en forma de lingotes, joyería u otro tipo de artículos, y otro de bonos a un interés del 2,75 %"

Yo sí, sí que iba a ir corriendo a decirle al Gobierno tome Usted, guarde mi oro y deme un 2.5%...

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/1...tubre-2015-riesgo-baja-precio-oro-cotizacion/

Riesgo? Para quién?


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* si no me equivoco, cuando dice mantenerse fuera de la plata, yo al menos sobreentiendo que se refiere a no apalancarse en plata papel, o incluso a no meter todo el efectivo destinado a este metal de golpe ahora mismo, e ir poco a poco.

Es evidente que los precios atraen, pero no nos olvidemos que la plata a pesar de tener mucha más volatilidad que el oro, también es mucho más difícil de colocar a precios aceptables si es en grandes cantidades, ya que no es fácil venderle a un particular de golpe 20 Kg de plata si no se le hace un buen precio sobre el spot (y el IVA), con lo que en estos momentos, y a mi modesto entender, quizá el oro tenga menos riesgo, ya que es más fácil de desinvertir en caso de apuro, y en menores minusvalías potenciales (por lo del IVA).

En cuanto al oro a 700$, ¿dónde hay que firmar?, si así fuera y en el plazo de 2 a 4 años, este que escribe finiquitaría su plan de pensiones de manera muy anticipada. Así que el oro a 700$, pues no me causaría dolor, si no alegría de poder comprarlo a tan interesante precio cara largo plazo.

Técnicamente podría ser, pero con tanta liquidez bancaria, sería difícil que los grandes ballenatos no cambiaran cromos por oro, a pesar de desaconsejarlo cara el público evidentemente.

La perdida el otro día de los 1120$ fastidió la subida que traía durante semanas y que tanto le estaba costando, sin embargo para bajarlo, lo han echo del tirón...ya se comenta que los tipos subirán en diciembre, y presupongo que por ahí tratarán de justificar esta bajada orquestada.

Un saludo, buena tarde, buen inicio de fin de semana, y gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# TheRedHawk: Efectivamente, está claro que me refería al gráfico, a las enormes posiciones cortas y a la pauta estacional, por tanto lo he "clavado" una vez más y, dicho de paso, lamentablemente porque es una auténtica "sin razón" lo que se está observando en los distintos mercados financieros y en los MPs qué añadir para los que sois asiduos del hilo. Hay una cosa que nos caracteriza en el mismo, especialmente a paketazo y a mí, ya que somos los que solemos "mojarnos" más habitualmente, y es que no nos duelen prendas en compartir nuestras "percepciones", aunque éstas sean contrarias a nuestros postulados. Más claro: cuando lo vemos mal para los MPs lo decimos sin más y no por ello dejamos de aconsejarlos o recomendarlos, como más gustéis... Y os lo dicen dos personas que hasta ahora se caracterizan por tener bastantes aciertos y que tienen en su haber unas "terribles" experiencias en los mercados de todo tipo.

TheRedHawk, NO ahora, sino hace tiempo que la Plata es un activo con un fuerte potencial y aquí se trata de tenerlo "claro", tener un horizonte temporal largo y no meter ahí un dinero que precisemos a corto y medio plazo, siendo mucho mejor el que no tenga "plazo" y que es mí caso...

# plastic_age: NADA es IMPOSIBLE... Aunque, personalmente, no veo factibles esos $700 en el Oro, pero bueno es algo que se suele comentar en los distintos medios "metaleros" que sigo... Sinceramente, NO lo veo, pero si se diera esa situación, dime tú cuál sería la situación en el mundo y me voy a centrar en la económica-financiera, por no entrar en la geopolítica...

# Arbeyna: Entiende que los que seguimos la actualidad económica-financiera lo hagamos utilizando los "baremos" más apropiados y, guste o no (esa es otra cuestión), los MPs fijan sus precios en USD y el mismo es el "referente" utilizado... Lo mismo sucede en el Crudo o la Materia Prima que quieras y luego ya corresponde cada cual evaluar si compra en función de su divisa, aunque creo que aquí -tanto paketazo como yo- SIEMPRE hemos insistido en que se tienen que tener en cuenta estas dos variables: la cotización del MP en USD y el par EUR/USD. Y haciéndolo así, por regla general, se consiguen optimizar las compras. 

Y hace escasos minutos, el Oro a $1087,30 y la Plata $14,695... Ambos son CLARA compra para quienes quieran asumir el riesgo, aunque el riesgo de caída sigue siendo elevado, pero lo mismo que en el par EUR/USD... Y es que el dato del empleo USA ha impulsado al Índice del Dólar a niveles que están ya en el 99,34... con las implicaciones que tiene, más si la FED sube las tasas de interés el 16 de Diciembre... Dicho esto, TheRedHawk, ya NO ves tan clara tu "apuesta"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Nov 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> adjunto un enlace de un señor que pronostica el oro a 700$
> https://research.economyandmarkets.com/X195Q645
> quisiera saber vuestra opinión.



Por lo que se ve, el autor ha hecho *varios pronósticos* y muy acertados.

Por un lado espero que acierte y el oro camine hacia los 700$ para proveer la "saca", por otro lado me da un poco de vértigo imaginar como estará la economía mundial a puntito de hacerse trizas.

Yo lo veo muy factible pensando que ese era el precio en 2008, hace solo siete años...


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Nov 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Mira, Harry Dent lleva ya bastante tiempo con la "cantinela" de los $700 y que NO son IMPOSIBLES, pero en ese caso también verás a las distintas Materias Primas por los "suelos" y con eso ya te digo como podría encontrarse la Economía mundial, claro está que sin "maquillaje", aunque nosotros -los ciudadanos normales, vamos los "paganini"...- ya lo notaríamos ostensiblemente en nuestros bolsillos "agujereados"... Y llegados ahí, lo de menos sería el precio al que se compró Oro, sino lo que éste nos podría proporcionar en ese momento como VALOR ADQUISITIVO... Y esa "pequeña" variable es algo que obvia Mr. Dent. 

Y este "amigo", Bocanegra, tiene también sus "desaciertos". En el 2000 vio la Burbuja de las punto.com, pero la vista la tenía "borrosa" respecto al Oro ya que podía haberlo recomendado: andaba por los $275... Y los $700 o casi (ahora no recuerdo bien) se vieron también en... ¡1980!

Hay que tener muy CLARITO que los MPs, y sobre todo el Oro, son una RESERVA DE VALOR y hay que entender cuál es esa función... aunque aquí caben muchas "interpretaciones", pero la mía creo que está más que fundamentada.

Y mira, Bocanegra, al leerte me has animado a comprar un paquete de acciones de Goldcorp y cuya cotización llevaba toda la tarde siguiendo. El aspecto técnico es "horrible", pero hace tiempo que quería comprar una minera "orera" y hoy me he decidido. Por cierto, no es una recomendación de compra y ahora a esperar una Petrolera... aunque a un precio bastante más bajo. Y en la compra de Goldcorp la única "pega" (o NO...) es que el par EUR/USD no ha ayudado mucho, pero bueno para pescar peces hay que mojarse el culo...

Y no hace NADA que también compré Oro, pero en FÍSICO... Lo de hoy simple "diversificación" del producto y sabiendo que igual tengo que aplicar PACIENCIA (o NO...)

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-nov-2015 at 22:51 ----------

Y entremos en los "detalles" o el análisis del "maravilloso" dato del empleo dado hoy en USA...

- The Most Surprising Thing About Today's Jobs Report | Zero Hedge

Desde luego, no tienen VERGÜENZA... e invita a "reflexionar" acerca del "patrón" que pueden imponer en Occidente y me refiero a MISERIALIZAR el empleo...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (6 Nov 2015)

Bueno, y lo del avión ruso, ¿qué?

Lo que ya se va confirmando es que fue una explosión "desde dentro" del avión ...

El ruido de una explosión se escucha en las cajas negras del avión ruso que se estrelló en el Sinaí | Internacional | EL MUNDO

¿Alguna maniobra de algún servicio de inteligencia que le interesaba desestabilizar a los rusos y metió una bomba en el equipaje ?

Porque los del EI dijeron que lo tiraron con un misil, o sea, no tenían n.p.i., por lo que no parece que fueran ellos.

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2015)

Hola, amador: Supongo que Rusia pronto dará una explicación convincente y no la absurda "teoría" que emitió al principio de suceder el accidente. En su momento, ya comenté mí opinión al respecto y a las conclusiones a las que había llegado. Bien, tampoco había que ser un "lince", pero también estaba claro que seguía existiendo un "problema" y GORDO: todos los turistas y residentes rusos en esa zona. Por tanto, han ganado tiempo y ya vemos las medidas que van a poner en marcha Rusia y el UK para remediar esa situación.

Que ha sido un atentado es ya casi una REALIDAD, vistas las medidas adoptadas, y la hipótesis de la bomba parece la más razonable. Es más, hace poco leí las declaraciones de un alto oficial israelí que opinó al respecto de "puertas adentro" y creía que esa era la causa.

amador, en el Sinaí NO sólo actúa IS Wilayat Sinai, sino que hay otros grupos terroristas yihadistas. Por tanto, pienso que si la causa ha sido una bomba, los autores hay que buscarlos por ahí y NO en los servicios de inteligencia de ningún país y es que Rusia NO es Malasia...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# bankiero: A mí este "fortalecimiento" del USD NO me ha pillado de sorpresa. Los que me leen, ya saben que comenté hace mucho tiempo que lo veríamos, así como el "hundimiento" en las divisas emergentes y las Materias Primas. Y es que se veía venir...

¿Fundamentales? NO existe NINGUNO "solvente" en el USD para apoyar ese "fortalecimiento", fuera del MIEDO que generan unos mercados cada vez menos "eficientes". ¿Sobrevalorado? Digamos que TODAS las Divisas son "papel" sustentado en la NADA, porque si el "faro" es una moneda que ha perdido desde 1900 el... ¡96,2%! de su valor, pues qué quieres que te diga...

Te anexo un buen artículo que leí recientemente y compara el USD vs Oro. Sólo la "comparación" con éste del pago de los intereses de la deuda americana ya da auténticos ESCALOFRÍOS... pero claro eso NO lo explican en los medios "oficialistas".

- Rebelion. La crisis del d

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (7 Nov 2015)

Buenos días!

Ya que habláis del dolar os dejo un par de noticias ke he leído esta semana y me han parecido interesantes:

Una sobre el techo de la deuda y ke ha pasado bastante desapercibida en los masmierda: 
US Gross National Debt Jumps $340 Billion in One Day | Wolf Street

Y otra relacionando el SP500 y el índice dolar:
S&P 500/US Dollar Index Ratio Warns: October Rally Will Fail, Bear Market is Here | Wolf Street

Quizá no fue en octubre pero parece ke el noviembre será calentito...


----------



## racional (7 Nov 2015)

Parece que aqui va pasar como paso con bitcoin y mtgox, solo que aqui mtgox sera comex.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Pues, qué quiere que le diga, pero si "peta" el Comex qué mejor REFUGIO que el Oro FÍSICO y, en menor medida, las mineras "oreras"... Respecto a BitCoin, a pesar de que NO me gusta y tampoco lo recomiendo, pues ahora mismo no está "muerto", ni mucho menos... pero bueno ese es un tema que dejo para sus "aficionados"...

Y dejo lo siguiente... 

El artículo de Goldcorp es muy largo y completo, de manera que lo dejo para quienes estén interesados en la compañía y es que, además, ayer entré en la misma, pero sin derivados por en medio, es decir comprando acciones como se hacia en mis "tiempos"... No tengo plazo, puedo ir a cualquiera e incluso a corto...

- Goldcorp Underperformed GDX: Why? - Yahoo Finance

- China's Bonds Complete Worst Week Since May as PBOC Seen on Hold - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Nov 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Vamos a ver, tú mismo reconoces que las masivas QEs han distorsionado -y mucho- la "realidad" económico-financiera, por tanto ahora mismo "La pirámide invertida de Exter" está APARCADA, o la han "aparcado" que para el caso es lo mismo... Ahora bien, para quienes tenemos unos mínimos conocimientos de los "fundamentales" de la Economía sigue estando MUY VIGENTE, aunque ahora en una vertiente que por aquí conocemos como hacer los "deberes"...

Históricamente, bankiero, esto acabará cómo ha acabado SIEMPRE y, de momento, los Bancos Centrales parecen "controlar" la situación, pero desde luego a base de un enmarañado artilugio de artificios contables y de un "politiqueo" interesado que bien que les ayuda... Y tenemos el ejemplo de ayer en el dato del empleo americano y que cuando se "desmenuza" uno "comprende" muchas de las cosas que están sucediendo en el mundo. O, en nuestro propio país, cuando un impresentable como el Rajao presume de no sé qué, cuando tendría que salir de la Política a GORRAZOS porque va a dejar este país hecho una MIERDA. ¿Por qué no explica la Deuda que ha generado en una sola legislatura? Pero, claro, un "detalle" tan importante como ese pasará "desapercibido" a la hora de votar en las próximas elecciones generales. Así nos va... y nos irá.

Y, por otro lado, el Oro puede estar cayendo en su cotización, pero las retiradas en el Comex persisten y están indicando "algo"... ¿No? Aunque sea, simplemente, MIEDO...

En esa "línea", os dejo esto...

- Why Are Paper Claims on Physical Gold Rising? - Yahoo Finance

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Nov 2015)

saludos ,,, dejo esta curiosidad

Infographic: 33 Fascinating Facts on U.S. Currency


----------



## Dev-em (7 Nov 2015)

timi dijo:


> saludos ,,, dejo esta curiosidad
> 
> Infographic: 33 Fascinating Facts on U.S. Currency



Muy bueno , lo significativo es lo que ponen en el octavo lugar en vez de con las anécdotas / hechos de al final de la lista .......... 



Spoiler



*94 %* ARE CONTAMINATED WITH DANGEROUS* BACTERIA *AND* 7 % *WITH *DANGEROUS PATOGENS *



Conclusión :



Spoiler



No quieren que la gente posea efectivo en este caso billetes , aunque no niego que sea verdad , habría que ver que otros objetos de uso cotidiano tienen MÁS bacterias y algunas de ellas patógenas que los billetes de banco.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Nov 2015)

jejeje...pues si analizáis la tabla de cortar alimentos que tenéis en la cocina o el estropajo de fregar los cacharros os dá un infarto a la de ya!!...y lo digo muy en serio.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2015)

Un buen artículo de Pepe Escobar... y como existen "variables" no contempladas que pueden aniquilar el actual sistema financiero mundial, porque en el fondo no dejan de ser "vasos comunicantes"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...n-masiva-economica-de-rusia-contra-occidente-

Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Nov 2015)

no se cuanto tiempo llevo ya oyendo lo de las retiradas de oro fisico...corre q se acaba!


----------



## Dev-em (8 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un buen artículo de Pepe Escobar... y como existen "variables" no contempladas que pueden aniquilar el actual sistema financiero mundial, porque en el fondo no dejan de ser "vasos comunicantes"...
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...n-masiva-economica-de-rusia-contra-occidente-
> 
> Saludos.



Quizás sea solo a mi , pero parece que la web ahora mismo esta caída.

En cualquier caso si alguien quiere tener acceso al articulo , he aquí la versión de la cache de GOOGLE :
La última arma de

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2015)

Hola, Dev-em: Gracias por colocarlo y esta mañana funcionaba (lo comprobé), pero esa web suele tener bastantes problemas y no me "extraña"...

Respecto al "espontáneo", decirle que aquí publicamos los datos que proporciona el mismo Comex, por tanto NO "adulteramos" NADA. Ahora bien, si él tiene una mejor información y contrastable, pues adelante... pero va a ser que NO y todo va a quedar en un simple troleo por el hilo.

Y no se preocupe que NADIE le ha "invitado" a comprar Oro, por tanto el "footing" puede seguir haciéndolo en la dirección "inversora" que a Vd. más le guste, faltaría más... Por aquí, de momento, los asiduos lo tienen bastante claro.

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Nov 2015)

Bién parece que toca seguir con los deberes


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2015)

Hola, karlilatúnya: Pues, SÍ, parece que nos "toca" seguir con nuestros particulares "deberes" y si al menos no nos sirven a nosotros, pues no te quepa duda de que si les servirán a quienes leguemos su posesión... Ya sabes aquello de la hormiga y la cigarra, tan vigente hoy, como lo fue en el pasado y lo será en el mañana. En esto, como en todo, o se sabe o no se sabe... ni más ni menos.

Y dejo esto...

- https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/190740-colapso-capitalismo-eeuu-drogas-sociedad

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2015)

Tratar de predecir un futuro más o menos lejano, es complicado, y más en el aspecto macroeconómico.

Tenemos tantas variables en esta ecuación, que cualquiera de ellas nos mantiene en el limbo años, y cualquiera de ellas nos manda al infierno en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Que en USA las cosas a pie de calle no son lo que parecen...creo recordar leer algo parecido por aquí a *Fernando* ya hace bastantes meses. Debajo de muchas bonitas alfombras de esconde un montón de polvo, y en USA, como en España, Rusia, China...hay "mierda" para dar y tomar.

Es como lo de el famoso gato de Schrödinger (he tenido que copiar el apellido del buscador)...pues bien, aquí está pasando algo parecido, dentro de la caja no sabemos si hay mierda u oro, a pesar de que lo intuimos.

...pero como nadie la abre, pues escuchamos las opiniones de los medios y de los expertos, que en su gran mayoría, al menos hasta ahora, nos venden que la caja está repleta de maravillas...así que quizá, sea mejor dejar la caja cerrada al menos por el momento, no vaya a ser que nos topemos con una realidad mucho peor de la que nos imaginamos en nuestras peores pesadillas.


En cuanto a hacer los deberes, pienso que quién más y quién menos ya tiene la cama medio hecha. El precio de este "seguro" no es demasiado caro, si lo comparamos con las alternativas de "seguridad" que nos ofrecen de nuevo los "expertos"...me jode la leche escuchar esa palabra de boca de quienes se consideran eso; "expertos"...Expertos en economía, en política, en finanzas, en bolsa, en seguros, en divisas...yo el mejor experto que conocí en mi vida "la palmó ya", era mi abuelo, sabía a ciencia cierta si al día siguiente recibiría bronca de mi abuela (ese sí era un experto, no fallaba nunca en sus augurios)

Fuera coñas, independientemente de que el oro baje a esos 1000$ Oz, o los perfore, no es más que una tendencia referenciada en el $, no nos olvidemos nunca. Podremos recibir más o menos $ (u otras divisas) por el oro acumulado, podrá parecer una inversión muerta, poco rentable, con menos liquidez que el dinero, bonos, acciones...se criticará su manera de almacenaje, transporte...que si monedas, lingotes, joyas...pero...hagan lo que hagan o digan lo que digan, siempre será oro, y su producción es limitada.

Cualquier mente por obtusa que sea, sabe que a largo plazo referenciar algo limitado contra algo infinito, es partida ganada para lo limitado, escaso y deseado. Y por mucho que se fortalezca el $, o eso nos hagan creer, el oro es uno de los mejores seguros económicos que podemos poseer ante turbulencias económicas...no el único evidentemente, pero sí de los más versátiles, fáciles de mover, de convertir en bienes/servicios/divisas, de guardar, y de verificar su autenticidad.

Nunca recomendaré su compra, a pesar de que alguno venga aquí recordando ¡qué se acaba!...pues sí, algún día se acabará, o al menos será escaso y difícil de encontrar o al menos de cambiar por FIAT...¿cuando?, quizá no lo veamos nosotros, aun que no hace tanto parecía que ya se había terminado y le llamaron burbuja...y no estamos tan lejos de aquellos máximos "burbujeados"...más lejos está el Santander de sus máximos por ejemplo, o Sacyr, Pescanova, Fadesa, Enron, WorldCom, Citibank, Fannie Mae... y nunca se habló de burbuja.

Mesura, cautela, y sobre todo cabeza, que el mundo no se terminará mañana.

Buen fin de Domingo y entrada de semana.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Nov 2015)

Hola buenas noches,

os comento lo que leo en foros de AT americanos rápidamente. Lo posteo porque me parece muy interesante y porque parece ser que es para ya mismo, esta semana o este mes supongo. Las mineras e índices mineros con pinta técnica mala o muy mala, rompiendo lineas de medio-largo plazo. El dólar acaba de romper hacia arriba, parece que el año que viene se dirigirá hacia los 120 (el dólar index hablo) y por consiguiente de nuevo la energía y materias primas a seguir bajando. Todas las demás monedas incluido euro a depreciarse contra el dólar. Es el siguiente tramo de la gran deflación que viene. Poco a poco pero ahí anda. 





El dólar (de momento) es la clave amigos. Buenas noches!


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Nov 2015)

No acabo de ver la relación entre el índice dólar y el precio del oro ienso:


----------



## Obi (8 Nov 2015)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> El dólar acaba de romper hacia arriba, parece que el año que viene se dirigirá hacia los 120 (el dólar index hablo) y por consiguiente de nuevo la energía y materias primas a seguir bajando. Todas las demás monedas incluido euro a depreciarse contra el dólar. Es el siguiente tramo de la gran deflación que viene. Poco a poco pero ahí anda.
> 
> El dólar (de momento) es la clave amigos. Buenas noches!



¿Deflación? Tranquilo que ya está la FED para arreglar el problema.

US Debt Rockets Up $339 Billion in a Single Day - Peter Schiff's Gold News


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Nov 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> No acabo de ver la relación entre el índice dólar y el precio del oro ienso:



Inverse Relationship Between the Dollar and Commodities

Aquí explica la correlación de las commodities (sabemos que el oro no lo es, pero en cambio sí se le trata como tal) 
De todas maneras, no busques una correlación inversa perfecta ni mucho menos. Coinciden los techos y los suelos (y no todos).


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Mira, en este hilo y los anteriores se lleva tiempo (los 2 últimos años...) diciendo esto que ahora nos pones y yo de AT ando "justito"... y para el mismo ya tenemos por aquí a paketazo y que NO tiene NADA que "envidiar" a otros "expertos" americanos.

En fin, menos mal que hace tiempo que me muevo en función de mis "percepciones", porque si me hubiera fiado de los análisis de "última hora" igual ya no me quedaba un puto duro...

Y hace ya mucho tiempo que el Cobre está indicando lo que algunos parece que acaban de "descubrir"...

En cualquier caso, Ladrillófilo, Gracias por el aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Nov 2015)

Fernando no lo pongo por nada en especial, siempre por construir. Lo he puesto a visión corto plazo porque están todos hablando de lo mismo, que las mineras se caen en breve, los gráficos lo están chillando. 

Y en cuanto al dólar, también a corto plazo, (espero que se vea el gráfico) está rompiendo ese triángulo la última semana. 

Por cierto, paketazo es un fuera de serie en AT, por supuesto. Tan sólo intento aportar.





Saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Nov 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> No acabo de ver la relación entre el índice dólar y el precio del oro ienso:



Bueno, existe una fortísima relación entre el Índice del Dólar y el Oro... pero, sobre todo, con el Crudo y que suele adelantarse. Siguiendo estos tres activos y teniendo en cuenta las series históricas, NO es difícil "adelantar" el devenir económico... vamos, que no es necesario ser ningún "experto", simplemente tener "conocimientos"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-nov-2015 at 23:17 ----------

# Ladrillófilo: No te lo tomes a mal, porque en ningún momento he pretendido molestarte, al contrario... Lo que sucede es que me indigna lo que algunos "ven" -y hablo de la industria "inversora"- cuando hace tiempo que las cosas están muy claras desde hace por lo menos 3 años... ¿O cuánto han bajado las Materias Primas en ese período? Por tanto, hay "analistas" que llevaban parado el reloj hace tiempo...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Por qué la Reserva Federal debe subir los tipos de interés

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2015)

Ayer comentaba sobre esto... como lo hacia en Marzo de 2014...

- Cae el cobre; los datos industriales de China amenazan el crecimiento Por Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

El pasado viernes, como ya comenté, compré Goldcorp a 11.48, es decir a precios de 2004 y luego algunos "expertos" dicen que el sector minero se va a desplomar... ¿No será que ya se desplomó hace tiempo? Eso no quita para que pueda profundizar en la caída, pero el "timing" ya hemos comentado muchas veces que es muy difícil y ahora, aparte de una Petrolera, me estoy planteando una "platera", pero más abajo...

- Goldcorp biggest loser in gold price fall | MINING.com

Y una simple "visión" del sector...

- 10 Most profitable mining companies based on first-half results: 2015 | Top 10 | Mining Global

Lo que le venía a Brasil ya lo comentamos por aquí en la Primavera del pasado año...

- Brazil Registers Highest Inflation Rate Since 1996 | The Rio Times | Brazil News

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Nov 2015)

Hola, enlazamos muchas noticias geoestrategicas sobre lo que ocurre en el mundo y como afectara a la economía. Que pensáis que ocurrirá en Cataluña?. No me refiero a lo que os gustaría, ( que para exaltarse ya hay otros foros), sino a lo creéis que irá ocurriendo, porque todo esto tendrá unas repercusiones económicas a nivel europeo, me imagino. 
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Nov 2015)

*fernando* técnicamente no tengo nada que decirte que no sepas de goldcorp (GG), no obstante, no me gustaría un ápice que perdiera la zona de 10,50$ en el futuro próximo.

Dicho esto, está claro que si hay un momento para jugársela en este valor, pues podría ser por estas cotas, asumiendo siempre que no es fácil encontrar un suelo de largo plazo sin o se tiene paciencia.

Estate muy atento a los institutional ownership de la empresa, vete viendo si se mueven los % y hacia que lado:

Goldcorp Inc. (GG) Institutional Ownership & Holdings - NASDAQ.com

También vete siguiendo si suben o bajan los % de posiciones cortas:

Short Interest Stock Short Selling Data, Shorts, Stocks: Short Squeeze

Goldcorp Inc. (GG) Short Interest - NASDAQ.com

Siempre que compraba algo en USA para quedármelo un tiempo, había dos máximas, que los institucionales no decrecieran durante un año seguido, y que el % de cortos no aumentara durante 6 meses, y nunca superasen el 25% del free float.

De momento las opciones no pintan del todo mal, lo único que "acojona" es la tendencia bajista de largo que se trae, pero más o menos como el propio oro, así que es lo que hay.

*Pedernal* no opinaré políticamente de esa feria distrae monos que se tienen montada, así que si quieres mi opinión a nivel económico, pienso que no le afectará demasiado al IBEX, puede que algún día puntual haya bajadas concretas, pero se recuperarán, y si se va el IBEX abajo, no será por eso, será por la tónica que podrían tomar las bolsas en un futuro próximo.

Personalmente no lo veo catalizador de nada a nivel económico a medio/largo plazo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pedernal: NO, no me parece este hilo el lugar más adecuado para debatir sobre lo que paketazo a definido muy acertadamente: "una feria distrae monos"... En cualquier caso, el Ibex-35 hoy ha bajado por otras cuestiones y no por ésta, sino que ha seguido la estela marcada por Wall Street... al igual que las otras bolsas mundiales.

# paketazo: Sabes que valoro mucho tus opiniones y te agradezco también los enlaces, aunque el del Nasdaq ya lo había "consultado", bueno "mirado" porque no suelo hacer mucho caso de "indicadores" que no sean los que yo entiendo más y que se basan en los "fundamentales" y no sólo de una compañía, sino que me fijo mucho en el "entorno"...

Es muy posible que la actual toma de la posición en Goldcorp tenga una duración limitada en el tiempo, a fin de cuentas estamos hablando de "a falling knife"... ¿No? Lo que sucede es que éste "cuchillo" ya se ve que está "cayendo", pero hay "otros" que parecen "inmóviles", aunque su velocidad de caída pueda estar siendo mayor y es que el mundo Matrix se basa en la "manipulación"... ¿Estamos de acuerdo? Dicho de otro modo: el "cuchillo" de Goldcorp puedo cogerlo aún en el aire y los "otros" tengo la sensación de que están cayendo, pero NO los veo... y para cuando quiera darme cuenta igual ya me han liquidado buena parte del Patrimonio.

SÍ, me había trazado un máximo de "permanencia" en la zona que va de los $10,50 a los $9,98... aunque ya te digo que igual liquido antes del 16 de Diciembre si la "teórica" rentabilidad obtenida me merece la pena y es que, en estos momentos, me parece que dentro de las mineras de MPs habrá que ser bastante "ágil". Aunque si te digo la verdad, paketazo, tampoco me importaría quedarme ahí a largo plazo... e incluso promediar a la baja. Hay algo que desconoces, amigo, y es que antes de que arribases a este hilo ya tocamos el tema de las mineras "oreras" y marcaba como "objetivo" a seguir a Goldcorp y este precio -si no recuerdo mal- ya lo "vislumbraba" a futuro por aquel entonces... Y es que en el Oro hace bastante tiempo que soy BAJISTA, aunque no me guste, pero es lo que hay...

En el supuesto de que acabará saliendo, sería para volver a entrar, no sé si en Goldcorp u otra semejante, pero "orera", aunque también tengo en mente una "platera", es decir conformar un "mix"... porque TODO en "físico" no puede ser y de los Derivados -"papel"- paso... ¿Motivos? Los mismos por los que "apuesto" por el FÍSICO:

- Si no hubieran existido las QEs cuál crees que sería la situación de los Bonos, especialmente gubernamentales... No es cierto que, "técnicamente", presentan una situación de casi "default" y de ahí que no haya que descartar que los "estímulos" duren la "leche"... incluso cabe la posibilidad que más que nosotros.

- Las Bolsas pueden seguir subiendo, pero ¿mucho más? Más bien, parece que en un momento dado pueden girarse de forma brusca y lo de Agosto quedaría en una simple "anécdota"... Tampoco creo que vaya a suceder a corto plazo, pero no hay duda de que cada vez queda menos tiempo.

Por tanto, si ya se va "cómodo" de MPs "físicos" y las Bolsas y los Bonos NO me ofrecen confianza, pues algo habrá que hacer con parte de la liquidez, y que tampoco me "invade" -¡ojalá!-, pero que no me gusta "regalar" a las entidades bancarias que me la "custodian"...

paketazo, tanto si nos gusta como si no, hay que "moverse" dentro de la REPRESIÓN FINANCIERA que nos tiene "atosigados". Ya te aseguro yo que pasaba de todo si hubiera depósitos al 4%... pero eso tardaremos mucho en verlo o eso parece.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Nov 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, enlazamos muchas noticias geoestrategicas sobre lo que ocurre en el mundo y como afectara a la economía. Que pensáis que ocurrirá en Cataluña?. No me refiero a lo que os gustaría, ( que para exaltarse ya hay otros foros), sino a lo creéis que irá ocurriendo, porque todo esto tendrá unas repercusiones económicas a nivel europeo, me imagino.
> Un saludo a todos.



A los mercados no les sucederá nada, los massmierdass aprovecharán alguna bajada en los mercados para echarle la culpa a unos y otros, es parte del show, pero nada más.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2015)

¿Respuesta rusa al "derribo" del avión en el Sinaí?

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...s-atacan-casi-450-blancos-del-ei-en-tres-dias

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Nov 2015)

No es una respuesta rusa, ellos siguen con su guión establecido.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Hombre, aparte del "guión", hay ALGO MÁS... Han pasado de 2000 objetivos en unos 40 días a 448 en 3 días... Ese "recrudecimiento" puede ser "casual", pero NO lo creo...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (10 Nov 2015)

buenos días , con el tema catalunya creo que no pasara nada , no interesa , ni a los dirigentes catalanes ni a los dirigentes españoles , ni a los dueños del tinglado ,,,, aunque podrían aprovechar el tema para introducir mas variables al problema 

el tiempo lo dirá. dejo esto al respecto.

"Â¿QuÃ© piensa Bilderberg sobre la posible independencia de CataluÃ±a?" por Cristina MartÃ­n JimÃ©nez - El Subjetivo

saludos


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: Hombre, aparte del "guión", hay ALGO MÁS... Han pasado de 2000 objetivos en unos 40 días a 448 en 3 días... Ese "recrudecimiento" puede ser "casual", pero NO lo creo...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola, yo creo que está dentro de la hoja de ruta, hubieran hecho lo mismo a estas alturas de la intervención. Hoy día los vuelos de reconocimiento para marcar los blancos se pueden hacer con mucha mas libertad, esto hace posible que en cuatro pasadas puedan destruir muchos más objetivos que antes. También cabe la posibilidad que el derribo del avión levantara muchas liebres.


----------



## amador (10 Nov 2015)

¿ Invertimos en Petróleo ?

El petróleo subirá a 80 dólares en 2020, según la Agencia de la Energía | Economía | EL PA

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2015)

Hola, amador: Hace no mucho que debatimos sobre el particular y el consenso entre los que nos "mojamos" era el de Compra clara en un horizonte temporal de largo plazo... Ahora bien, es éste el momento más adecuado, pues creo que NO y de ello me convencieron los razonamientos que expuso por aquel entonces paketazo y tampoco hace tanto de ello. Y es que si optamos -como va a ser mi caso- por una petrolera, lo más adecuado sería esperar a una fuerte caída de las Bolsas mundiales, especialmente de las americanas. Existen otras "vías" para entrar, pero con un riesgo mayor y que ya son para gente muy experta. Piensa que cuando queremos entrar en una Materia Prima debemos considerar también el factor divisa y su posible evolución, aunque ésto último es un ejercicio inútil en estos momentos, ya que el USD está "destrozando" al resto de las divisas.

En lo personal, ya te digo que entrar... entraré, pero con mayor "visibilidad" de la que ahora existe y, probablemente, opte por no "jugármela" con la divisa... ¿O SÍ...), vete a saber. Aparte de que sigo creyendo que el Crudo seguirá cayendo y me falta lo más importante e insisto en ello: una fuerte caída -NO simple "corrección"- de las Bolsas americanas...

Por otro lado, una prospección de $80 para el 2020 ya nos indica cuál es la evolución que esperan para la Economía mundial... y es que vienen nuevas "curvas".

Saludos.

Interesante...

- Oro y proyecciones de una reliquia del pasado | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (10 Nov 2015)

Muy instructivo el artículo de Antonio Iruzubieta que enlaza fernandojcg. Yo añadiría que el día que termine la corrección, sea en los 1000$, 900$ o 700$, coger el tren o el misil será complicado, hay que estar muy preparado con parte de los deberes hechos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Efectivamente, el artículo de Antonio Iruzubieta es MUY BUENO... pero claro sólo accesible a poca gente, ya que este tipo de analistas NO interesan en los medios "oficialistas" y no fuera que le diera por "pensar" a aquellos que aún conservan cierta capacidad de "raciocinio" dentro del Ganado mayoritario que conforma nuestra Sociedad.

Mira, Bocanegra, yo ya tengo una cierta edad, por tanto de vuelta de muchas cosas, pero tengo unos mínimos "conocimientos" económico-financieros y lo que veo a futuro da auténtico PÁNICO... O la gente se "planta" de una PUTA VEZ y no me refiero a los "artificios" con los que les "entretiene" el Sistema, y esto es una clara referencia a Catalunya (y soy CATALÁN...), o las va a pasar muy putas... Y lo digo porque pronto tendremos elecciones generales en España y hay que meditar muy bien a quién se va a votar y, sobre todo, echar mano de los "números", pero NO de los que nos "cuentan", sino los que están publicados y que se pueden contrastar y comparar. Además, ya de paso -que es "gratis"-, hay que tener muy presente que unos determinados gobernantes de este país comenzaron a quebrar el Estado del Bienestar en beneficio de una Banca que debió irse a la MIERDA por su mala gestión, pero claro NO explican que esa medida servía para rescatar también a la Banca alemana y también a la francesa... O como unos HdP han vendido este país.

Bien, Bocanegra, retomando el tema principal, lo que más me preocupa es que el Sistema encuentre "salida" de la misma forma que en otras ocasiones... Y, como yo ( y ya lo he comentado en varias ocasiones), van también las "percepciones" de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿HAY PREPARATIVOS PARA UNA TERCERA GUERRA MUNDIAL?

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Nov 2015)

En mi humilde opinión los españoles nos hemos retratado perfectamente elecciones tras elecciones desde que comenzó la democracia. Ningún partido ha sido especialmente perjudicado por los casos de corrupción, significativamente. A veces pienso que una verdadera democracia con absoluta transparencia, etc, sólo es posible en países pequeños como Islandia, donde han hecho con mayor o menor éxito todo lo contrario a lo que las grandes potencias e intereses bancarios les pedían. Incluso estuvieron varias semanas inscritos en la lista de de países que fomentaban el terrorismo según la banca internacional. Como decía Reverte en la entrevista que le hicieron en Salvados, a los españoles mientras nos preocupe perder lo poco que tengamos nunca intentaremos cambiar nada.


----------



## paketazo (10 Nov 2015)

Hablamos de regiones, partidos políticos, ideologías, poder adquisitivo...resulta cuando menos un poco absurdo etiquetar a un ser humano o un grupo de ellos, solo por ser de una ideología, religión, nacionalidad...

Como comenta *fernando* el futuro da pánico, pero es solo la cosecha que estamos y hemos sembrado en el pasado más próximo.

*Pedernal* lo resume en pocas palabras de un modo escueto, pero bastante cierto a mi modo de entender. 

En España, agachamos la oreja mientras tengamos algo...y ese algo nos lo van robando poco a poco sutilmente y sin darnos ni cuenta...IVA, retenciones en nómina, autónomos, IRPF, sucesiones, donaciones, multas, embargos, intereses de demora, IBI, gravámenes a los combustibles...

De cada 10 que ganamos, 6 se nos van por el retrete en un estado de "bienestar" que no esta bien como está para la gran mayoría, pero va de cine para las minorías (clase política media/alta, gran banca, gran empresa...)

Pero claro, la vieja mentalidad del "gallego·, se ha extendido como la pólvora por toda la piel de toro..."más vale algo que nada"...."malo será"...y claro, nos conformamos con 700€ al mes, trabajando 9 horas por día de lunes a sábado, y pensamos que somos privilegiados por tener esos 700€...que no dejan de ser unos papeles impresos por unos "iluminati" en un bunker que luego dan a sus comerciales (Gran Banca, clase política media alta, y gran empresa)

Me daría igual si es el oro, la plata, el Bitcoin, trufa negra, derechos de imagen/autor/patentes...o lo que sea, con tal de que usemos un medio de pago que no esté controlado por grandes mafias (Estados), que nos mantienen esclavizados gracias un circo mediático creado para tal labor.

Cuando vayáis a votar, votad con libertad, y pensad que quizá el partido más repudiado por los medios, quizá sea el más beneficioso para la masa...quizá.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Tanto pedernal como tú, tenéis bastante razón en lo que comentáis, pero la verdad es que eso lo ve cualquiera con cierta "perspectiva" y "dos dedos de frente", vamos lo que debería ser "normal" y no esta "anormalidad" que malvivimos y que encima sostenemos... que tiene Cojones la cosa. En fin, que no hace falta "entrenarse" más para llegar a semejante grado de estupidez. Y encima calando más en la población los mensajes "subliminales" que se emiten desde el Sistema... Me hace "gracia" como la mayor parte de los jóvenes -y no tanto...- asumen que no van a cobrar la pensión de jubilación porque no se podrán pagar. Hay que ser bastante "gilipollas" para aceptar eso sin más y primero habrá que "pelearlo"... ¿No? 

Quizás,paketazo, uno de los grandes problemas que tenemos en nuestro país es que hemos perdido una de las características que tuvieron en el pasado los españoles y es la capacidad combativa, aunque después tuviera mayor o menor éxito, pero al menos existía la "actitud" y eso hay que intentar recuperarlo, aunque ya no sea por nosotros mismos, sino por quienes dejaremos atrás... Y me vale esta frase de Charles Caleb Colton:

- "Volver la vista atrás es una cosa y marchar atrás, otra."

Queda CLARO... ¿NO?

Como bien dices, paketazo, quizás y sólo quizás, la opinión "contraria" vaya a ser la mejor elección a la hora de votar, pero eso ya es asunto de cada cual... Y tampoco nos engañemos porque quienes accedan al Poder se van a encontrar con un margen de maniobra estrechísimo, puesto que el INDIGENTE MENTAL que ha gobernado no va a dejar ni unas putas telarañas en la caja del Estado...

Más tarde, ya miraré de enlazar algo de información.

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (10 Nov 2015)

Excelente comentario paketazo, no puedo estar mas de acuerdo. El mejor hilo del foro es este con diferencia. Esto se va a la mierda, con perdon. Me decia un amigo que necesitamos un reseteo en el mundo, si lo hay espero que sea para bien. Mi proxima compra un cuchillo de supervivencia y un filtro purificador de agua, joder como me arrepiento de no haberme alistado a las coes cuando tuve oportunidad.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Nov 2015)

Lo que comentas de las pensiones Fernando, lo de que que mucha gente joven asume que no las cobrara ,es para mi un éxito rotundo de la aplicación de las leyes de Chonski. Si diferimos en el tiempo el problema y además las bajamos gradualmente y muy despacio, en general la masa traga con todo. Si además encima eliminamos las voces críticas ridiculizándolas o eliminandolas directamente todo les irá como la seda. Caminaremos directos hacia los derechos laborales y civiles de la Edad Media... 
Un saludo


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Nov 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Lo que comentas de las pensiones Fernando, lo de que que mucha gente joven asume que no las cobrara ,es para mi un éxito rotundo de la aplicación de las leyes de Chonski. Si diferimos en el tiempo el problema y además las bajamos gradualmente y muy despacio, en general la masa traga con todo. S*i además encima eliminamos las voces críticas ridiculizándolas o eliminandolas directamente todo les irá como la seda. Caminaremos directos hacia los derechos laborales y civiles de la Edad Media... *
> Un saludo



Aplica eso que comentas de las pensiones, a cualquier otro tema, y ya tienes la radiografía de España: 

Que ponen un muñeco en una playa y en lugar de reenviarlo por whatsapp y ponerlo en tu Caralibro, te planteas si es verdad, y por que justo en ese momento aparece esa foto? ERES INHUMANO QUE NO TE DAN PENA LOS NIÑOS... 

Que te cuentan que miles de familias sirias quieren vivir en Europa huyendo de una guerra pero tu solo ves hombre solteros, jovenes, en edad militar que no son ni de Siria? Sin duda eres un racista, y por supuesto un facha.

Que te preguntas por que la LIVG lleva mas de 10 años vigente, miles de millones de euros gastados y el numero de muertas por maltrato son las mismas pero el numero de partidos politicos, asociaciones feministas, que se financian con esos fondos crecen exponencialmente? Pues eres un falocrata machista, y facha por supuesto.

Y asi una tras otra. En España a día de hoy, es imposible tener un debate serio con ideas encima de la mesa...Según abres la boca, ya tienes puesta la etiqueta...Y si das mucha guerra, te "invitan" a desaparecer, por las buenas o por las malas.

Lo que le pase a España en los próximos años es claramente merecido y ganado a pulso. Ojala fuera que DON VLADIMIR PUTIN nos acogiera bajo su escudo protector, pero mucho me temo que quienes nos llegaran, mandarán y dominarán son un poco mas del Sur, y profesan religiones poco amistosas.

Disfrutemos los permitido durante décadas de miseria moral y carencia de valores.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (11 Nov 2015)

Buen debate, me encanta entrar y leeros aunque comente poco, estoy de acuerdo con alicate, este es el mejor hilo del pozo infecto en el que se ha convertido burbuja.

Bajo mi punto de vista, la situación actual no tiene visos de cambiar, la cosa esta muy mal, la ignorancia de la gente es brutal, alguien ha hecho su trabajo muy bien :Aplauso:.
Nadie habla de la deuda nacional (me parece increíble que este dato se pase por alto en TODOS los debates), de la perdida de soberanía que ha supuesto la entrada en el Euro, la modificación del artículo 135 de la Constitución en la que se cede la soberanía económica del estado a un tercero, del TTIP, de la pérdida de derechos laborales (se habla de eliminar los derechos de aquellos que aún los conservan, pero de recuperar los propios:no.
Cuando intervengo en alguna conversación, las pocas veces que lo hago, me miran como si fuera un bicho raro, no entienden de que les hablo. Todo se reduce a las noticias de Tele5... así nos va.

Os pongo unos cuantos gráficos del oro referenciado en distintas monedas con el dolar de referencia:

Dólar Australiano






Libra






Real Brasileño (para que luego digan que el oro no es un seguro)






Dólar Canadiense






Yuan






Euro






Rupia






Yen






Peso Mejicano






Rublo






Rand Sudafricano






Franco Suizo






Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, Crisis Warrior: Aunque en el pasado, a poco de arribar a este hilo (el 1º), ya denuncié en varias ocasiones cómo se modifico el Art. 135 de la Constitución SIN REFERÉNDUM, aprovecho que lo citas para enlazar información al respecto y es que casi todo el mundo sabe cuándo de tira un pedo el Ronaldo o la Belén, pero de lo que realmente importa más bien poco o nada, pero eso sí después todo el mundo opina sin el más mínimo fundamento...

- El artículo 135 de la Constitución, antes y después de la reforma de 2011 | España | EL PA

Y Gracias por los aportes. Muy instructivos y NO, el Oro NO "protege"... Que poca Cultura y "perspectiva" tiene el que opina así.

Por cierto, ya a nivel de la Defensa Nacional, te has olvidado de nuestra pertenencia a la OTAN y que sitúa a nuestro país en uno de los objetivos prioritarios de los misiles rusos. Nuestro enemigo "natural" no es Rusia y a éste lo tenemos situado en el Norte de África... No es "extraña" la postura de un militar tan prestigioso como lo fue D. Julio Rodríguez. Y todavía en este país hay quienes se "sorprenden" porque la cartera de Defensa debiera ostentarla un militar...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y en la línea de los comentarios expresados por Pedernal, paketazo, Crisis Warrior...

- The Oil Crash: Neoliberalismo y lÃ­mites del crecimiento

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (11 Nov 2015)

Buenos días. Aquí dejo otra perla en donde se ve lo bien que va la economía mundial jeje.

El comercio global se contrae dramÃ¡ticamente | Periodismo Alternativo

Un saludo a todos y os sigo todo lo que puedo pero menos de lo que quisiera.


----------



## Pedernal (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, a esta subasta de oro se le termina hoy el plazo. Teniendo en cuenta que son lingotes de 12kg y no los venderán por debajo del 0,95 de coeficiente del valor de mercado, no creo que haya mucha gente con suficiente dinero.

Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Portal Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Fondo de bienes decomisados-Subastas y enajenaciones directas


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Nov 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, a esta subasta de oro se le termina hoy el plazo. Teniendo en cuenta que son lingotes de 12kg y no los venderán por debajo del 0,95 de coeficiente del valor de mercado, no creo que haya mucha gente con suficiente dinero.
> 
> Ministerio de Sanidad, Servicios Sociales e Igualdad - Portal Plan Nacional sobre Drogas - Fondo de bienes decomisados-Subastas y enajenaciones directas



Deja ver si el mismo narco al que se lo requisaron ahora va y puja...::


----------



## Pedernal (11 Nov 2015)

A mi lo que me rechina es que se puedan subastar lingotes de oro. Si el oro es dinero, que por eso no tiene IVA, es como subastar dinero... Subastaríamos un fajo de billetes de 100.000€? No. Porque son 100.000€ no 95.000€...
Es casi un debate filosófico, jeje...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Pues, imagina lo que deben pensar aquellos miembros de la Seguridad pública que hayan trabajado para la confiscación de ese Oro... Aunque me consta que muchos de ellos ya son más que escépticos con el Sistema.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - "Represalia" del Gobierno: veta un coloquio del exJemad tras fichar por Podemos

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Nov 2015)

El Julio Rodriguez, no es el militar que estaba al mando de la Operación del Alakrana y "contestó" con silencio a las peticiones de ordenes de los soldados que estaban en plena misión?

No entiendo mucho de ejércitos ni de tema militar, pero no debe contestar y tomar decisiones un mando, aunque sean erróneas?

En la empresa privada, si eres jefe, y te escaqueas en el momento clave, ya puedes salir a buscar una caja de cartón para meter tus cosas.


----------



## Pedernal (11 Nov 2015)

Yo no conozco los detalles de la crisis del Alakrana ni conozco la trayectoria del General Julio Rodríguez, pero el secuestro del Alakrana se finalizó con todos los tripulantes sanos y salvos. Los países que optaron por intervenir de forma armada terminaron sólo con media tripulación con vida entre el fuego cruzado y los que se limpiaron los secuestradores. 
Solucionaron con dinero lo que otros, sin éxito, intentaron hacerlo a tiros. 
En un caso de otro país, se intentó recuperar el dinero pagado a los secuestradores y término con medio "trozo de abordaje" muerto a tiros.

En estos casos supongo que hay soluciones más expeditivas que otras pero hay que estar dispuesto a pagar el precio en vidas...


Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Pues, yo SÍ que entiendo de temas militares y puedo opinar con bastante fundamento, de la misma manera que lo he hecho en otras ocasiones y, precisamente, en esto no me suelo "equivocar"... Quizás, es que conozco bien el Ejército y sobre el que suelen opinar quienes en muchas ocasiones NO han realizado siquiera el Servicio Militar...

Bueno, en lo personal NO me gustó cómo se resolvió el asunto del "Alakrana", ya que hubiera sido bastante más "expeditivo", pero hay que considerar lo siguiente:

- La "Operación Atalanta" tenía un mando militar y un control político... que estaba en la UE. Por cierto, el "Alakrana" faenaba fuera del Área de Seguridad que se había acordado...

- ¿Qué subrayaba la "Operación Atalanta"? No poner en riesgo la vida de los rehenes si los hubiera...

Por tanto, NO se puede concluir, ni mucho menos, que el operativo no se atuviera a lo ordenado. Otras cosa muy distinta es que la resolución, a nivel personal, gustará o no...

Saludos.

Y os amplio un poco más la información...

- OPERACION ATALANTA (para lucha contra la piratería en aguas de Somalia) - EMAD

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Nov 2015)

Crisis Warrior dijo:


> Buen debate, me encanta entrar y leeros aunque comente poco, estoy de acuerdo con alicate, este es el mejor hilo del pozo infecto en el que se ha convertido burbuja.
> 
> Bajo mi punto de vista, la situación actual no tiene visos de cambiar, la cosa esta muy mal, la ignorancia de la gente es brutal, alguien ha hecho su trabajo muy bien :Aplauso:.
> Nadie habla de la deuda nacional (me parece increíble que este dato se pase por alto en TODOS los debates), de la perdida de soberanía que ha supuesto la entrada en el Euro, la modificación del artículo 135 de la Constitución en la que se cede la soberanía económica del estado a un tercero, del TTIP, de la pérdida de derechos laborales (se habla de eliminar los derechos de aquellos que aún los conservan, pero de recuperar los propios:no.
> ...



Veo que en algunos BRICS(Brasil, Rusia, Sudáfrica) algunos pudieron refugiar su dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante el artículo que os dejo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/biggest-silver-supply-losers-for-2015/

Y aprovecho para saludar al conforero trasgukoke. Uno de los "viejos" seguidores de estos hilos que conforman "Evolución del precio del Oro".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2015)

Por si interesa, os adjunto gráfico en diario del oro:

Así por encima nos encontramos situados en un suelo de largo teórico, la sobreventa es bastante elevada, y los osciladores indican un rebote, o lateral, pero no parece que se puedan dar caídas pronunciadas desde estas cotas.

Para los de oro papel, es punto para abrir un largo con proyección de una o dos semanas hasta ver los osciladores en territorio neutro como poco.

Por abajo, si este soporte no aguantase (extendido hasta 1050$ OZ), yo presupongo que de momento sí, pues las cosas pintan feas, por no decir bastante feas, pero de momento no adelantemos nada por ese lado, pues ha de suceder, y no ha sucedido de momento.

 

Un saludo a todos, y buenas noches.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Nov 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si interesa, os adjunto gráfico en diario del oro:
> 
> Así por encima nos encontramos situados en un suelo de largo teórico, la sobreventa es bastante elevada, y los osciladores indican un rebote, o lateral, pero no parece que se puedan dar caídas pronunciadas desde estas cotas.
> 
> ...



Yo apostaría por los 1050$+/-,...así haría un nuevo mínimo para rebotar a la línea de arriba ienso: .


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Mira, de darse un rebote por "abajo", tendríamos que buscar los anteriores mínimos intradía y que están los $1078,60. Los $1050 son un "decir" desde que los dio Goldman Sachs como "precio objetivo" y es que si se pierden los mínimos que te he dado, lo más probable es que se vean niveles en torno a los $1000 y sigo apostando por mis $978...

# paketazo: Menos mal que NO nos has dicho lo que, quizás, te "ronda" por la mente o lo que creo que ves en el gráfico... Supongo que no quieres adelantar acontecimientos más allá del cortísimo plazo, porque el AT del Oro es tremendamente MALO... ¿No?

Bueno, sabes de mi entrada en Goldcorp y, de momento, a pesar de todo va bien, pero esperaba más "fuerza", así que veremos si no me quedo ahí para aprovechar el rebote que creo se dará y salir... para entrar un poco más tarde. Todo dependerá de la evolución de las Bolsas y los MPs, pero éstos andan muy, pero que muy "tocados"... A ver si el próximo año empieza a girarse esta situación porque sino veremos niveles bastante bajos.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (11 Nov 2015)

Pues mira fernando, los 1050$ me salían a mi ayer tirando unas líneas...al ver la misma cifra en el post de paketazo me he emocionado...y si me dices que lo dijo Goldman Sachs pues más contento me pongo por coincidir en la cifra. Bueno, en realidad me salía entre 1040 y 1060 para los próximos quince días.

Bueno, no hagáis caso de mis "análisis" que sólo soy aficcionado

---------- Post added 11-nov-2015 at 22:47 ----------

paketazo, fernando, qué más hay en el gráfico?...adelantar acontecimientos?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Nov 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Vaya por delante que NUNCA he tirado una "línea" y es que el AT lo "entiendo" hasta cierto punto... Evidentemente, cuando encuentro analistas como paketazo que, aparte de las "líneas", complementan con excelentes comentarios, tanto si nos gustan como si no, pues me fijo más. Yo ya he repetido muchas veces que soy un fundamentalista, aunque este tipo de "análisis" de poco sirve ahora, dada la "distorsión" que existe en los "números" que se facilitan.

Verás, Bocanegra, un simple "vistazo" por un gráfico de largo plazo nos dice que el Oro en la zona de los $1000 NO tiene un soporte muy sólido y de llegar ahí, si se "estancará", podríamos ver oscilaciones violentas en un rango bajista mucho más amplio. Sin embargo, entiendo que esto debo "aparcarlo" y dejarlo para quienes entienden más que yo de AT... por ejemplo, paketazo. Me parece que, ahora mismo, tanto él como yo somos más partidarios de un rebote que parece no va a ser muy sólido y lo digo por la inmediatez de la reunión de la FED para el 16 de Diciembre... aunque, por otro lado, estamos en una de las pautas estacionales más favorables para el Oro y que suele finalizar por el mes de Marzo.

Independientemente del AT, yo me fijo más en otros "modelos" y, en estos momentos, aconsejo seguir al Índice del Dólar. Si se "relaja" un poco, sería posible ese rebote y, sobre todo, hay que fijarse en su evolución si supera los 100. La última vez que se movió en los entornos de los 115 envió a los "infiernos" al Oro y al Crudo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2015 at 23:43 ----------

Interesante entrevista a Hugo Salinas Price...

- Gold Forecast And Silver Forecast For 2020 Per An Interview With Hugo Salinas Price | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- BCE podría ampliar la compra de activos a deuda regional

Y yo me pregunto: ¿Cuál debe ser la diferencia con el papel WC? Supongo que si se ha "usado" o no y, más tarde, ni eso...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (12 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - BCE podría ampliar la compra de activos a deuda regional
> 
> ...



La gran masa de gente ni conoce el problema, o tiene suficiente con encontrar trabajos basura para sobrevivir.
Las voces discordantes e incluso los que sí saben tienen que debatir e informar en "hilos" como este o blogs que leen como mucho unos miles de personas. No he visto en la tele un sólo debate de cierto nivel, excepto casos muy puntuales, desde hace décadas.
Hay que reconocer que estos cabrones, sean quienes sean, han hecho muy bien su trabajo. Idiotizar una generación entera de ciudadanos no tiene que ser fácil.

Un saludo


----------



## Infeliz (12 Nov 2015)

Me siento estúpido preguntando esto, pero he comprado mis primeras monedas que vienen en un tubo con tapa azul que no sé cómo se abre. :/


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> La gran masa de gente ni conoce el problema, o tiene suficiente con encontrar trabajos basura para sobrevivir.
> Las voces discordantes e incluso los que sí saben tienen que debatir e informar en "hilos" como este o blogs que leen como mucho unos miles de personas. No he visto en la tele un sólo debate de cierto nivel, excepto casos muy puntuales, desde hace décadas.
> Hay que reconocer que estos cabrones, sean quienes sean, han hecho muy bien su trabajo. *Idiotizar una generación entera de ciudadanos no tiene que ser fácil.*
> 
> Un saludo



Difícil tampoco...*fútbol que antes era gratis en la TV y ahora hay que pagar por ver...Gran Hermano, Sálvame, culebrones a todas horas y en todos los canales, políticos en los telediarios tirándose los trastos en vez de exponer ideas, bares llenos, pitillito del medio día, hoy ficho yo por ti, pásame tus chuletas del año pasado, de la biblioteca yo paso, ¿as visto la portada del AS?, La Pantoja tiene un permiso penitenciario que guay, Obama se ha tirado un pedo, Lo del avión de los Alpes fue un loco suicida, ¡llega la lotería de navidad!, las morenas de ojos verdes son las más cachondas...*

Somos una especie que ha debido evolucionar a base de patadas en el culo por que de otro modo, no se como coño estamos dónde estamos.

Un saludo y muy buena tarde a todos.

P.D. El oro aguantando la presión a ver si es capaz de no perforar a la baja.


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Nov 2015)

Interesante...

*Tema mítico: Suiza se plantea eliminar la reserva fraccionaria*


----------



## Atzukak (12 Nov 2015)

rozando minimos...:fiufiu:


----------



## Pedernal (12 Nov 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> *Tema mítico: Suiza se plantea eliminar la reserva fraccionaria*



Si lo hacen, sería como pasarse al Eje del Mal. Igual hasta los invaden por terroristas...


----------



## Atzukak (12 Nov 2015)

y vuelta parriba...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paketazo (12 Nov 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> y vuelta parriba...:XX::XX::XX:



Ese soporte no es ninguna coña, por eso no debe perforarse, pero si por un casual se perforase, podremos decir en unos años que tuvimos mucha suerte de poder cargar por debajo de él.

Los datos de empleo USA siempre traen volatilidad...lo de la subida de tipos va a estar jodido ...voy a volver a perder la apuesta.


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Nov 2015)

Como un cohete!!!...ahí está el gráfico de paketazo...:Aplauso:


----------



## Atzukak (12 Nov 2015)

justo el dia ke rompe niveles tecnicos:

S&P 500 Tumbles Into Red For 2015, Breaks Key Technical Support | Zero Hedge

'Gold' Spikes Off 2015 Lows As Gold Coin Sales Surge To Highest Since Financial Crisis | Zero Hedge

::


----------



## Project941 (12 Nov 2015)

Bueno, ahora que estoy un poco desinhibido quiero aprovechar para dar las gracias a toda esta gente que contribuye en este hilo. Me he registrado hace ya bastante tiempo, pero nunca me dio por decir nada. En parte porque me doy cuenta de que apenas tengo nada que aportar; pero no quiero dejar pasar más tiempo sin agradecer las opiniones, análisis y comentarios que vais dejando por aquí.
Os diré que me considero uno de los afortunados que se considera a sí mismo "con los deberes hechos"; y espero que no dejeis de dar opiniones y análisis tal y como llevais haciendo desde hace tabto tiempo.

Si escribo en este momento es porque me encuentro en una encrucijada. Tengo tendencia a comprar bullion plata (y ahora mismo tengo disponible dinero que no voy a echar de menos); pero a CORTO plazo, y tal y como están las cosas no sé si buscar más soberanos o quedarme con mis Maples. Gentes, cualquier comentario será bienvenido.

Otra vez, gracias a todos.


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Nov 2015)

Bueno, fue un visto y no visto, algo debió rumiar la chica yeyé...

---------- Post added 12-nov-2015 at 18:06 ----------




Infeliz dijo:


> Me siento estúpido preguntando esto, pero he comprado mis primeras monedas que vienen en un tubo con tapa azul que no sé cómo se abre. :/



Haciendo presión hacia fuera? osea...tirando? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2015)

Hola, Project941: Bienvenido a este hilo y gracias por los elogios vertidos. Aquí, afortunadamente, escribe gente con las ideas claras, ciertos conocimientos un poco "amplios" y con plena libertad para expresar lo que piensa, tanto si gusta como si no...

Respecto a la cuestión que planteas, pues parece que hoy NO parece el día más adecuado para "mojarse", pero si el plazo es lo de "menos", pues sin dudarlo me tiraría a por el Oro... A pesar de que ahora mismo está "peleando" por no perder unos determinados niveles y que dejarían las "puertas abiertas" hacia los entornos de los $1000. No sé, llámalo "corazonada" o como quieras, pero me cuesta creer que la cotización actual vaya a irse más abajo y, más adelante, ya veremos...

Mira, esto te lo comenta un "platero" convencido, pero en la Plata veo más potencial de caída y más viendo lo que está haciendo hoy el Cobre ($2,168) y el Crudo ($41,88)... Aunque volvemos a lo de "siempre": el "plazo" al que se vaya... Sin embargo, ahora mismo me inclino por el Oro.

Es curioso lo que se está viendo hoy con la cotización del Oro y la volatilidad a la que está sometido y digo esto porque lo hace contra "natura" (una vez más...), viendo lo que ha y está pasando en la RV. Hace tiempo que los mercados se mueven en la "irracionalidad" más absoluta y eso es lo que da MIEDO, porque cuando se dé el "reventón" (cuando sea...) poca capacidad de reacción se va a poder tener, aunque algunos ya tendremos parte o todos los "deberes" hechos, así que la "onda expansiva" de entrada la podremos llevar mejor...

Saludos.


----------



## Infeliz (12 Nov 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Haciendo presión hacia fuera? osea...tirando? ienso:



No tiene nada de donde tirar... Me temo que tengo que meter cuchillo y hacer palanca, entiendo que viene así como precinto precisamente para que sea obvio si se ha abierto en el transporte.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Nov 2015)

Curioso artículo el que os dejo...

- ¿Qué nos depararán la economía y los mercados en 2016? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (12 Nov 2015)

Es de lo mejorcito que le he oído a este hombre aunque la mayoría de las cosas ya las sabemos está muy bien los ejemplos que utiliza. La segunda parte me ha gustado más. Es evidente la brecha entre el mundo real y las finanzas que para mi es uno de los verdaderos males de nuestro mundo. Un saludo a todos.

Keiser Report en espaÃ±ol: La muerte del comercio mundial y sobredosis de heroÃ­na | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Llevamos tiempo avisando sobre esto...

- 18 Numbers That Scream That A Crippling Global Recession Has Arrived

Y fijaros en la tasa de desempleo de USA, según Shadowstats y que suele "desmaquillar" muy acertadamente los datos económicos gubernamentales.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (13 Nov 2015)

Buenos días,

Tras conseguir el cierre de Google News en EspaÃ±a, AEDE va a por el New York Times

Te conduciendo a los medios de comunicación.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 13-nov-2015 at 07:32 ----------

Quiero decir "reconduciendo". Tanto criticar a Corea del Norte y cada vez nos parecemos más...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - ¿Reparto del trabajo? ¡Sí, pero manteniendo salarios!

Saludos.


----------



## racional (13 Nov 2015)

Parece que el oro va estar durante años en tierra de nadie, años en los que nadie se acordara y quedar aparcado en un rincon, igual algunos tienen razon y podria ser una oportunidad de compra, igual que fue bitcoin cuando nadie se acordaba. Pero esta el factor tiempo, que lo hace una inversion sin tiempo, el momento en que despierte podria ser en un futuro lejano.


----------



## Pedernal (13 Nov 2015)

No le dan importancia pero cuando los EEUU entran en algún país, como en Ucrania, lo primero que hacen es pedirles amablemente que les permitan guardarles el oro. Todos los países lo quieren tener en sus bóvedas y el problema es, no tenerlo. Tener a un aliado tan poderoso como los EEUU es como tener un León en casa para que te la guarde. El día que el León pase hambre te comerá sin pensarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Parece que el oro va estar durante años en tierra de nadie, años en los que nadie se acordara y quedar aparcado en un rincon, igual algunos tienen razon y podria ser una oportunidad de compra, igual que fue bitcoin cuando nadie se acordaba. Pero esta el factor tiempo, que lo hace una inversion sin tiempo, el momento en que despierte podria ser en un futuro lejano.



Si buscamos rentabilidad/tiempo, olvidémonos del oro físico.

Se le puede sacar tajada especulado a corto plazo al oro físico?...para un compra venta de a pie, es demasiado arriesgado. Las transacciones conllevan un elevado costo (envíos, tipo de cambio, tiempo de recepción/volatilidad...)

A veces, me pregunto como algunos compra/venta minoritarios sobreviven en una tendencia bajista como la que tenemos en oro/plata, pues es evidente que si no le dan salida rápida al stock, quedarán pillados con perdidas latentes.

Que el oro esté olvidado, como bien has comentado, no tiene por que ser algo malo, ya que aquí no se busca rentabilizar el dinero. ¿acaso rentabilizamos o queremos rentabilizar un seguro de vida?...sin embargo a pesar de no querer morirnos, lo seguimos pagando religiosamente.

Esto viene a ser algo parecido, compramos oro por no meter el dinero en un plazo fijo, o invertirlo en bienes raíces, o meterlo en la caja fuerte.

A mayores, es posible, que no probable, que el oro nos proteja en caso de devaluación importante del € frente al rey $, se pueden ver las gráficas aportadas anteayer por *Cris warrior*, donde a los brasileños por ejemplo, rusos y varias divisas más reflejan que el oro ha actuado de protección frente a depreciaciones monetarias.

No nos engañemos, el oro es lo que es, y hay que entenderlo y valorarlo como tal...pegará en un futuro un pelotazo como el BTC?...espero que no, ojalá suba con el tiempo poco a poco, y refleje el exceso teórico de liquidez FIAT que hay en el sistema hasta equilibrarse, sin necesidad de que especuladores manejen el precio del oro sin haber tenido en sus vidas ni una sola onza física de este metal en sus manos.

El tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio...¿mucho o poco tiempo?...quién sabe, mientras tanto divirtámonos viviendo.

Buen viernes a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Nov 2015)

Se habla de crisis de liquidez. Puede que el colapso esté más cerca de lo pensado. 
"¿Colapso? Riesgo de iliquidez de los mercados" | Investing.com
Yo pienso que ahora es el momento, dudo mucho llegar a ver oro más barato de 1077 usd onz. 
Es verdad que el oro ha estado cayendo a plomo ultimamente pero ahora me parece uno de esos momentos donde las manos fuertes compran y los pardillos se ponen a favor de tendencias demasiado desarrolladas y acaban desplumados.


----------



## TheRedHawk (13 Nov 2015)

Project941 dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que estoy un poco desinhibido quiero aprovechar para dar las gracias a toda esta gente que contribuye en este hilo. Me he registrado hace ya bastante tiempo, pero nunca me dio por decir nada. En parte porque me doy cuenta de que apenas tengo nada que aportar; pero no quiero dejar pasar más tiempo sin agradecer las opiniones, análisis y comentarios que vais dejando por aquí.
> Os diré que me considero uno de los afortunados que se considera a sí mismo "con los deberes hechos"; y espero que no dejeis de dar opiniones y análisis tal y como llevais haciendo desde hace tabto tiempo.
> 
> Si escribo en este momento es porque me encuentro en una encrucijada. Tengo tendencia a comprar bullion plata (y ahora mismo tengo disponible dinero que no voy a echar de menos); pero a CORTO plazo, y tal y como están las cosas *no sé si buscar más soberanos o quedarme con mis Maples*. Gentes, cualquier comentario será bienvenido.
> ...



A menos que sea totalmente necesario, guardate esa plata física sin dudarlo. Algún día, estoy convencido al máximo, esa plata valdrá mucho más de lo que vale ahora. Y no me refiero a su cotización en dólares, al final eso poco importa. Me refiero a los bienes que podrás obtener a cambio de ella.

Aunque el panorama actual para los PM's no pinte demasiado bien, no olvidemos que su cotización está denominada en $, en un mercado *manipulado y centralizado* y esto poco nos dice de su valor percibido por la gente.

Y si no estáis demasiado de acuerdo con lo que digo, haced la prueba de acercaros a un familiar con, por ejemplo, un tubo de filarmónicas, y pedidle que le pongan un precio.

Muy probablemente será bastante superior a su precio "oficial" de mercado. A la larga, la energía económica puesta en MP's (y en BTC, para los más atrevidos y defensores de las nuevas tecnologías) dará sus frutos.

No se puede comparar (en el caso de los MP's) unos trozos de papel y tinta impresos por un banco central, con unos elementos químicos extremadamente escasos en la corteza terrestre, que fueron originados en la explosión de supernovas(enormes para el caso del oro, y más pequeñas en el caso de la plata).

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## Peter77 (13 Nov 2015)

*Tiendas Compre Or ¿El mejor precio?????*

Buenas!

Tengo algunas joyas de oro fruto de una herencia que me gustaría vender. Vivo en Barcelona y he estado revisando varias tiendas de estas de compro oro para ver cual tiene mejores tasaciones. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Hasta ahora he estado viendo algunas por Internet, pero no me fio, por lo que me gustaría hacerlo en persona en una tienda física. Hasta ahora la que más me convence y por lo que veo puede tener mejores tasaciones ya que dicen que tienen refinería propia son estos de Comprem Or CompremOr: Especialistas en Comprar y Vender Oro, Plata y Diamantes

¿Alguien los conoce o me los puede recomendar? Si sabéis de alguna otra que tase más alto, también me vale.

Gracias!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Peter77: Desconozco el tema sobre el que pregunta, pero bueno puede mirar también aquí: Compra venta de oro y plata de inversión y monedas - Andorrano Joyería

# racional: ¿Cómo quiere que alguien le haga caso? Este es un hilo con vocación "metalera", así que la gente que pertenece a este mundo pasa de comentarios como el suyo, pero aún así si se lo currará un "poquito", quizás, se le podría leer. Sin embargo, con esa "argumentación", es decir puro "aire", MAL lo tiene por aquí y no le dedico más tiempo porque NO lo merece. Y es que todavía NO he "explorado" el "contacto intelectual" con la hormiga... 

# bankiero: Yo hace poco que compré Oro "físico" y también una "orera" (Goldcorp), pero porque el precio me convenció y entiendo que este soporte es muy relevante, por tanto en pura lógica NO debiera sobrepasarse así como así, pero tampoco lo tengo muy claro, máxime si tenemos en cuenta en qué "manos" se encuentra el sistema económico-financiero mundial, es decir unos auténticos TERRORISTAS, que irán "trajeados", pero al fin y al cabo TERRORISTAS que actúan con total impunidad.

Hay que resaltar que, quizás, apoye al Oro la recomendación una vez más del FMI y que insta a la FED que NO suba aún los tipos de interés.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Nov 2015)

Infeliz dijo:


> No tiene nada de donde tirar... Me temo que tengo que meter cuchillo y hacer palanca, entiendo que viene así como precinto precisamente para que sea obvio si se ha abierto en el transporte.



: Si es tapa azul o Maples o Somalia, si son Maples, podrás tirar de la esquina con facilidad, si son Elefantes, gira la tapa, rota la tapa hasta que puedas levantar la esquina, no hay que meter cuchillo por ningún lado.

Y bueno, qué alegría más grande estos precios para el oro, no? A ver lo que dura, mínimo tiene que seguir bajando hasta que salgan los Pandas 

Muchas gracias por vuestras entradas!


----------



## el_andorrano (13 Nov 2015)

Infeliz dijo:


> Me siento estúpido preguntando esto, pero he comprado mis primeras monedas que vienen en un tubo con tapa azul que no sé cómo se abre. :/



Aprieta fuerte el circulo central, sino puedes cuchillo o cúter marcando el circulo central y de nuevo presión.

No hay más remedio que romperlo::


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ALARMA: EL COMERCIO GLOBAL SE CONTRAE DRAMÃTICAMENTE | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- Four reasons one investor thinks gold could jump this year - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (13 Nov 2015)

Una ayudita para fabricar pandas. Salu2

*China se hace de oro: hallan enorme yacimiento submarino de metal precioso en mar de China Oriental*
https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/191251-china-hallar-deposito-oro-mar


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2015)

A ver si *el_andorrano* le resuelve el problema a *Infeliz*, ya hasta me daba pena esta persona...de Nick infeliz, y encima no es capaz de disfrutar de su ansiada compra.

Bueno, al grano:

El oro de momento ha logrado aguantar, pero como os comentaba el otro día en la gráfica, o habría rebote o lateralidad hasta relajar los osciladores...pues de momento estamos en esa lateralidad, que es peligrosa si no logramos rebotar por encima de los 1100$ la próxima semana.

Debería subir el oro en breve?...bueno, con los pies en el suelo, y teniendo en cuenta que por un casual se suban los tipos en USA, el oro ya lo debería tener más que descontado...y sin embargo seguimos en mínimos ¿por qué?

Bien, como comentaba antes, el oro es un seguro, no un medio de inversión con retornos rápidos. El dinero "ganso" lo mueven los fondos, y estos saben que ahora mismo los retornos siguen en los derivados y en la renta variable (cada vez menos). 

La cantidad de dinero que se mete en metales, es ínfima comparado con el mercado mundial de derivados y bolsa. *Fernando* enlazó un artículo dónde se explicaba que sí, aumenta la inversión en oro/plata, pero baja su demanda industrial, y la producción crece un ritmo del 1% (hablo de memoria de lo leído), esto quiere decir que no se logra absorber el excedente de oro disponible como inversión/joyería/industria , y la oferta se iguala a la demanda a la baja.

A parte de lo explicado y buscado la lógica, tenemos el problema de COMEX (Commodity Exchange, Inc.), le llamo problema pero ellos no tienen ninguno, dónde la contabilidad es sin duda una estafa piramidal de lo más evidente y sencilla, y esta estafa, se basa en presionar los precios a la baja para poder cuadrar los balances de algún modo.

Si por ejemplo en el caso del oro, tengo 10 barras de 12Kg, y emito derivados sobre ellas por valor de 100 barras de 12 Kg, si en el momento de emitir el oro estaba a 1500$ OZ y ahora está a 1000$, pues he cubierto a la baja el 50% del descubierto inicial.

Lo grave de esto, no es cubrir a la baja el 50% del teórico descubierto, si no seguir emitiendo derivados sobre esas 100 barras de las cuales solo hay 10, admitiendo que realmente existen 100 para emitir 1000 teóricos contratos sobre 1000 barras de 12kg de las que solo hay 10 ... y así hasta que nos cansemos.

Deberíamos juntarnos todos los del foro y con las miserias de metal que poseemos, formar un fondo de inversión dándole un valor 100 veces el metal disponible...ah no, nosotros no podemos, no tenemos amigos en COMEX...

*parmavilla*, a ver si seguimos esa noticia de los chinos...si ya es caro extrae 1 gramos de oro en superficie terrestre, me va a dar a mi la risa saber el precio final neto por gramo extraído a 2000 metros de profundidad de ese teórico oro que dicen haber encontrado...no sé, llamadme incrédulo, pero no me fío de las noticias oficiales de China...suelen salir "rana" como casi todo lo que compramos en los bazares chinos. 

*bankiero* no te calientes con las compras, espera a ver que hace la gráfica, que más te da comprar una onza 50€ más cara o más barata si la gráfica consolida.
imagínate que rompe el soporte y se planta en 970$ OZ, y tu has metido 20 OZ a 1080$, sé que no es la ruina de nadie, pero 20X110$ son 2200$ o lo que es lo mismo 2 onzas gratis y unas cañas.

Poco a poco, yo quizá antes de que termine el año haga otra compra, pero más que por el precio, que sí es bueno visto lo anterior, lo hago por espaciar las compras, y tratar de equivocarme menos en cantidad y precio.

Un saludo y ya sí, buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Nov 2015)

Si mirais la gráfica del oro en USD hay mucha distorsión por los movimientos propios del USD, es mejor fijarse por ejemplo en las oreras. Fijarse que Barrick ha trazado algo que parece un hombro cabeza hombro invertido.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: A corto, sigo creyendo que el Oro subirá desde los actuales niveles, aunque le falta "fuerza" y está sometido a una fuerte volatilidad. Por otro lado, hay algo que es preocupante y se trata de que NO despega contra "natura"... viendo lo que está sucediendo en la RV. Hoy, por ejemplo, debiera haberse "estirado" bastante y NO lo ha hecho, por tanto sigo esperando un rebote que no creo que sea relevante, pero claro con la "manipulación" existente en los mercados qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas...

Y para "complementar" tu comentario, dejo esto... lo de China "memorable".

- ¿Normalizar tipos? S&P 500, materias primas y el cuento chino del PIB | Investing.com

# bankiero: En Barrick Gold es posible que se esté dando ese Hombro Cabeza Hombro invertido que comentas, pero me parece que es muy prematuro inclinarse por el mismo, pero bueno yo de AT ando "justito". Yo estoy en Goldcorp y SÍ, parece que las "oreras" están aguantando mejor el "vendaval", pero siguen estando muy, pero que muy flojas... En fin, esperemos que la situación mejore y sino a "esperar", aunque los que vamos en "físico" eso NO es relevante y en las "oreras" SÍ que habrá que estar más expectante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: En fin, comenzamos el día MAL por los tristes acontecimientos sucedidos ayer en Francia. Supongo que este país tomará las medidas más oportunas para aplicar esa misma "medicina" a estos malnacidos y la UE haría bien en replantearse el tema del Islamismo y no sólo el radical... Tampoco es el momento de echar más "leña al fuego" y ya habrá tiempo de ampliar la información sobre este tema y que pudiera salirse de la "oficial"...

Y dejo esto...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: Demanda global de oro, fuerte al alza

Saludos.


----------



## racional (14 Nov 2015)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Una ayudita para fabricar pandas. Salu2
> 
> *China se hace de oro: hallan enorme yacimiento submarino de metal precioso en mar de China Oriental*
> https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/191251-china-hallar-deposito-oro-mar



Lo que faltaba mas oro. Al final no es tan escaso como dicen.


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Lo que faltaba mas oro. Al final no es tan escaso como dicen.



Son 470 toneladas, parece mucho pero sólo añaden un 0,28% a las existencias ya conocidas. Sigue siendo escaso, no te preocupes 8:


----------



## Pedernal (14 Nov 2015)

Hola, ósea que sube la demanda de oro, un bien escaso, y el precio en vez de subir, baja. 
El capitalismo ha muerto definitivamente. Lo que hay ahora no se como se llamará...

Respecto a lo de París... Pues me da que habrá que ir acostumbrándose a estas cosas. Son fanáticos religiosos dispuestos a morir y no quieren negociar nada.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

# "irracional": Vamos a dirigirnos a Vd. por el nick que le corresponde y no por el pseudo que Vd. emplea.

Bien, dos meros apuntes para que se "cultive", ya que el "abono" que se aporta no surte efecto... Y ya le hablé en su momento de las propiedades del Fósforo...

- Extraer Oro a 2.000 metros de profundidad y en un medio marino tiene un coste de extracción tremendo y ahora mismo NO lo veo viable. Y el día que el Oro se extraiga en condiciones muy adversas, no tenga Vd. duda de que su precio no estará al alcance de los mortales "normales".

- Se estima que TODO el Oro extraído desde las primeras civilizaciones hasta hoy ocuparía unas 3-4 piscinas olímpicas. Si eso no es ser ESCASO... ya me dirá Vd. lo que es.

En fin, para qué seguir... de donde NO hay NO se puede sacar...

# Pedernal: Es que con estos HdP NO hay NADA que "negociar"... Aplicar su propia "medicina": aniquilarlos...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el Oro, pues entiendo que el Capitalismo ya es cosa del pasado y pertenece más bien a la "teoría" económica y lo que hoy vemos es más propio de unas élites que dominan lo que actualmente conocemos como Neoliberalismo. Por cierto, lo que sucede con la cotización del Oro lo explico muy bien paketazo en su post de ayer. Además, no nos engañemos y la mayoría de la población mundial no compra Oro, así que esa "lucha" forma parte de "algo" entre "ellos" y cuyo alcance desconocemos...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* esa el la palabra ahora mismo para explicar lo que vemos en las gráficas del oro...*le falta fuerza*.

La fuerza de todos modos, aparece tras largos períodos de acumulación lenta y tediosa, no solo en el oro, si no en muchos mercados.

No obstante, sigo en mis trece de que el oro no va a caer mucho más a medio plazo...todo tiene un límite, lo que si que no puedo augurar es si estará lateral unos meses, o saltará de nuevo en plan pánico comprador por algún catalizador externo como por ejemplo que sádicos religiosos empiecen a inmolarse en discotecas, autobuses, cines...yo quiero demasiado a mi vida de momento como para inmolarme, pero si lo hiciera, os aseguro que no sería en dónde haya gente indefensa, niños, y similares.

Poca hazaña hay en matar a un indefenso en nombre de un dios, una idea, o un destino...para mi es comparable a apagar colillas en el vientre de un bebé, por que un conocido lejano del padre de ese bebé, un día le pego un par de ostias sin comerlo ni beberlo. 

*Fernando* esa lucha para convertir el oro en un mero actor de tercera olvidado, es simplemente una evidencia latente del pánico que existe a que por algún motivo, sea el que sea, el ciudadano de a pie de todo el mundo, entienda que ahora mismo poseer oro, es un seguro frente a defaults gubernamentales, económicos, de deuda, de FIAT...si algún día todas las personas entienden que pocas cosas preservan el valor de su trabajo a lo largo del tiempo, y el oro podría ser una de ellas, el boom de demanda sobre los metales llegaría a ser incoherente e incluso hasta "tóxico" para su cotización al alza, pues todos querrían comprar, pero absolutamente nadie vendería, así que dejémoslo estar.

Lo siento enormemente por las familiar de los fallecidos, que al fin y al cabo, son los únicos que de verdad han perdido definitivamente algo irrecuperable en sus vidas.

Un saludo y buen sábado...y nunca toméis decisiones importantes en caliente, dejadlo correr un tiempo, la perspectiva temporal amplia la visión personal sobre hechos aislados.


----------



## timi (14 Nov 2015)

buenos días ,,,, por decir algo ,,,:´(

dejo esto , me ha parecido interesante ,...

http://www.elespiadigital.com/index...ecretos-de-turquia-crearon-el-estado-islamico

desgraciadamente , Pedernal , creo que tienes razón y nos tendremos que " acostumbrar " a esto , pero el simple hecho de tomar como normal estos ataques nos deshumaniza un poco mas,,, seguramente es lo que intentan.

Fernando del enlace este ultimo , me llama la atención el ultimo trozo...

Como ya explicamos esta semana, es posible que las cotizaciones por onza del metal precioso sigan viéndose presionadas sobre todo si en efecto la Fed realiza el movimiento que el consenso de los analistas espera. Si eso ocurre, la oportunidad de compra que se presentará será histórica y de ninguna manera deberá desperdiciarse. Manténgase atento.

estoy con Paketazo ,, pero " sin fundamento " :o nos quieren hacer creer que el precio del oro bajara mas , e igual será así , pero yo no he esperado a comprobarlo,,, y lo de hoy es una señal mas de que de un día para otro todo puede cambiar y la variables que se manejan hoy , pueden no ser tan importantes mañana.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

No suscribo el artículo que enlazo, pero hay "detalles" que SÍ permiten la especulación o cuanto menos la "reflexión". En cualquier caso, en España, el estado de la alerta antiterrorista estaba en el nivel 4 (uno por debajo del máximo...) desde principios del pasado Verano. Y eso ya era indicativo de que se esperaba "algo"... Ha "tocado" en París como podría haber sido Barcelona... Roma o cualquier gran ciudad europea turística.

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...e-en-lugar-de-en-paris-y-en-la-sala-bataclan/

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Nov 2015)

Por mucho nivel de alerta que se decrete no creo que se pudiera impedir un atentado de estas características. No hay un objetivo concreto, les sirve cualquier aglomeración de gente ya sean centros comerciales, cines, estadios...
El nivel 4 de alerta decretado hace meses en España se fue relajando hasta ayer. Es imposible mantener un nivel de alerta tan elevado durante meses sin que los "operadores" se terminen agotando y relajando...
La solución es compleja pero pasa por incrementar los efectivos en inteligencia, meterse en las cloacas del tráfico de armas, drogas y blanqueo. Pero eso implica tocarle las pelotas a gente de mucho dinero que se opondrá.
Como dijo un amigo mío, "los políticos y los narcotraficantes frecuentan los mismos hoteles en Suiza.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Me refería a que la situación del nivel 4 en la alerta antiterrorista era indicativo que se esperaba "algo". Es más, para "abundar" al respecto, alrededor de los primeros días del pasado mes, ya se esperaba ese "algo" por las tierras en las que me muevo... Mira, ya sea el nivel 4 o 5, da lo mismo... Es casi imposible responder a tiempo a atentados de este tipo y es que la Seguridad es más preventiva que otra cosa y, normalmente, "después" toma un carácter ofensivo/represivo. Y es normal, ya que el factor sorpresa y un Sistema demasiado legalista es aprovechado por estos mal nacidos...

# paketazo: Bueno, en la apertura de los mercados asiáticos el próximo lunes deberíamos ver bastantes cosas y que debieran tener continuación, posteriormente, en los europeos y americanos. Lo normal y lógico es que se dieran determinados movimientos, así que vamos a esperar porque va a ser un buen "test" para conocer hasta qué punto consigue reaccionar un Sistema "drogata" en situaciones cada vez más extremas.

Yo tengo claro, y ya hace tiempo, que en el Oro -y también en la Plata- hay que ir promediando en el tiempo, de la misma manera que lo hago con mi despensa y donde, periódicamente, van entrando más y más latas. Luego, hay meses en los que no me gasto apenas un duro, ya que también hay que dar "salida" al exceso de almacenaje. La diferencia con los MPs es que éstos ocupan muy poco espacio, especialmente el Oro.

Los que utilizamos "X" dinero en la compra de los MPs sin ánimos lucrativos y casi exclusivamente "defensivos", pues poca "ansiedad" padecemos. Están para lo que están y los que deseen "especular" con ellos, mejor que opten por el "papel"... Aunque pueda parecer que hablamos de lo mismo, NO tienen NADA en común: una cosa es FÍSICO, luego tangible y otra lo "etéreo", es decir el "papel", que un día puede valer mucho y otro casi nada o, simplemente, NADA...

A corto, ya dije que NO creía que el Oro cayera de los actuales niveles y con lo que ha sucedido, pues lo "lógico" es que experimentase una subida interesante, aunque ya veremos... Más adelante, cuando todo se "calme", quizás vuelvan a las andadas y veremos si el actual soporte aguanta.

Y ¡Ojo! a este artículo que os enlazo. Merece una detenida lectura...

- Silver Wheaton Pays Glencore $900 Million For Silver At 20% Of Spot Price : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Nov 2015)

Otro que tiene mis mismas "percepciones", pero tampoco estoy tan convencido de que ahora estemos en el "timing" adecuado...

- Gold Mining Stocks May Be The Buy Of The Century | The Dollar Vigilante

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (14 Nov 2015)

Buenas!

Os dejo un articulo interesante ke he leído hoy:

The Oil Crash: World Energy Outlook 2015: Decrecimiento, a su pesar

No solo vamos hacia un colapso financiero sino tambien hacia una crisis energética! Bueno, las dos cosas siempre han estado relacionadas ya ke no hay crecimiento sin quemar mas energía o sin quemar mas energía no hay crecimiento, como mas os guste!

Saludos


----------



## amador (15 Nov 2015)

A ver si se aclaran las causas o se queda en un misterio.

Catástrofe del Airbus 321 en el Sinaí: queda una sola hipótesis , por Valentin Vasilescu

Aquí se apunta al hackeo del piloto automático. He oído otras veces sobre la posibilidad de puertas traseras para el control de aeronaves de pasajeros a distancia, pero no acabo de creérmelo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2015)

Interesante, amador, pero ya veremos qué sale de la investigación oficial y que, probablemente, pudiera dar una versión "falsa", pero creíble... Digo esto porque al leer el artículo que has enlazado lo he relacionado con el vuelo GWI9525 de Germanwings y que para NADA me convenció el resultado de la investigación "oficial", algo en lo que coincidieron conmigo varios pilotos que conozco y, además, lo tengo a "huevo" porque, por cuestiones profesionales, suelo verlos bastante a menudo.

Como me comentó uno de ellos, últimamente se están produciendo accidentes de aviones comerciales en el aire y que no es lo habitual. Por otro lado, esos accidentes van asociados a hechos extraños o manipulados...

De momento, amador, la hipótesis que más se baraja es la de la bomba, incluso en Rusia y entiendo que la "demora" en dar una explicación convincente es que están ganando tiempo para evitar cierto coste político a Putin. Quizás, después de lo sucedido en París haya mayor "visibilidad"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Los mitos del mercado

Saludos.


----------



## racional (15 Nov 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Os dejo un articulo interesante ke he leído hoy:
> 
> ...



Pues esto es malisima noticia para el oro, sin crecimiento no hay inflacion, sin inflacion el oro se va a la mierda.


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Pues esto es malisima noticia para el oro, sin crecimiento no hay inflacion, sin inflacion el oro se va a la mierda.



No cabe duda que la deflación monetaria es una situación que perjudica a bastantes bienes pensados para preservar valor, entre ellos los metales preciosos.

El ahorro personal remunerado a una tasa de interés atractiva, se potencia en épocas inflacionarias. Como podemos ver, ahora mismo ahorrar dinero en una cuenta de "ahorro", es perder el tiempo e inmovilizar la liquidez, ya nada o poco que decir de bonos a 10 años etc.

¿oro?...aquí podríamos encontrar varias paradojas o controversias de indefinición futura de su evolución.

Como bien dices, en períodos deflacionarios el oro se mantiene estable, o gotea a la baja...pero, si analizamos la historia reciente, en épocas inflacionarias, los crecientes tipos de interés tumban los precios del oro, y esos intereses, se ligan a las tasas de crecimiento e inflación como sabemos.

¿Qué pasa entonces?, el oro no sube ni en deflación ni en inflación...todo tiene matices, si tenemos un deflación prolongada en el tiempo, queda demostrado que el ahorro o reserva de valor vía depósitos, letras, bonos, merma la capacidad adquisitiva a largo plazo, es aquí, donde el capital ahorrador se deriva a los metales y a activos que reservan más las características de valor a largo plazo que el propio dinero, activos inmobiliarios, derechos, patentes, franquicias...

Esto quiere decir, que si entramos en terreno deflacionario de largo plazo (5 años o más), la situación podría ser que el oro se estabilizase y ganase valor ante la incertidumbre de depósitos al 0% o incluso con tasas negativas.

Piénsalo, ¿Dónde prefieres tener invertido tu dinero?, en una cuenta al 0,1% anual de interés con bastantes condiciones de letra pequeña (nóminas, recibos, tarjetas...) o en metal con la posibilidad de una futura revalorización, y la estabilidad de referenciarte un una divisa potente (CHF, $...), o incluso de protegerte ante incertidumbres político/económicas 

Ahora mismo para los multimillonarios, el problema es encontrar seguridad para su dinero a parte de rentabilidad...si tuvieras 10 millones de € por ejemplo, todos nos frotamos las manos de pensarlo, pero no es tan fácil ahora mismo preservar ese patrimonio de manera segura o tratar de incrementarlo...¿lo metes en un banco a plazo fijo...solo te garantizan 100.000€?...¿lo divides en 100 bancos a plazo fijo?...¿fondos?...¿RV? ¿inmobiliario con sus gastos de mantenimiento, seguros, riesgos?...no es tan fácil si nos paramos detenidamente a pensarlo.

Yo mismo si tengo ese dinero es probable que en un año tenga menos de 10 millones...y en 10 años pues mucho menos.

El oro se definirá al alza si continuase el período de deflación, o si por un casual (ahora no se contempla), se dieran períodos inflacionarios por encima del 5% 10% anual.

¿Comprar oro?, pues es complicado, yo lo tengo claro, pero no puedo explicárselo a una persona que prefiere meter los billetes en un calcetín o dejarlo en manos de un "experto" financiero...que cada uno crea en lo que considere más oportuno, rentable, y seguro en cada momento.

Pienso que la respuesta menos mala sería diversificar...no por ganar pasta a la larga, si no por tratar de perder lo menos posible (divide y vencerás...o al menos sobrevivirá algo)

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## Dev-em (15 Nov 2015)

No se si es pertinente comentar esto en este hilo , pero hay una forma de inversión que se descarta totalmente en el 1º mundo , y que es incluso más polémica que los MPs:

- Tener hijos.

En el 3º mundo , y en gentes de nuestro entorno que son denostadas , o por ser de alguna rama religiosa extrema , o por que son tildadas de ser gentes de clase baja y presuntamente más inculta, tienen más hijos.

Ya se , ya se , pero antes , cuando no existían planes de pensiones y similares la gente esperaba ser cuidada por sus hijos en su vejez.

Pero , al ser la sociedad actual como es , no se si es esperable el retorno a esas antiguas costumbres.

Espero que si esta respuesta es considerada off topic no se tenga en cuenta , pero tenía que comentarlo.

Un saludo a todos y feliz domingo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2015)

Hola, Dev-em: No veo porqué tiene que ser off topic lo que comentas, ya que es un tema que se está obviando mucho en nuestra Sociedad, pero realmente invita a la "reflexión" profunda y a algo más... Es muy doloroso comprobar que uno de los "Cánceres" que están afectando a los países más "avanzados" de Occidente es, precisamente, las "derivaciones" de lo que comentas.

No nos engañemos, porque sabemos que es así, y es que nuestra Sociedad se está descomponiendo desde "dentro"... Existe una profunda Crisis en las estructuras familiares y que se manifiesta en la cada vez más persistente ruptura de parejas con unos hijos más "abandonados" y donde la "libertad" mal entendida se ha ampliado a unos niveles incomprensibles, por tanto hablar ya del cuidado de los mayores parece un poco "surrealista"... Quizás, ahora dada la actual situación económico-financiera, pues los "abuelos" tienen una mayor presencia familiar, pero por la "necesidad" de su... cartera. Al menos, sabemos que es así en buena parte de España y del Sur de Europa...

Mira, Dev-em, en ese tema soy muy pesimista, pero es que miro alrededor mío y esto es lo que veo, así que el futuro no se presenta muy prometedor y no hace falta que vengan otras etnias o "culturas" para agudizar en un problema que hemos generado nosotros mismos. Evidentemente, hay países -como el nuestro- en que los Estados tienen buena parte culpa de ello, ya que no se ha procurado realizar una política que favoreciese la Natalidad, la conciliación familiar, la Educación, etc. Hablando en "Plata": hoy un hijo cuesta una "pasta" y más si quieres procurarle lo mejor para su salud y desarrollo. Luego, con la precariedad existente en materia de empleo todavía mucho más complejo...

Y lo peor de todo es que todo nace de una perdida continuada y sostenida de unos VALORES que pronto serán un recuerdo en un Sociedad donde se está instaurando el EGOÍSMO individual por encima de otras consideraciones.

Antes de dejarlo, aprovecho para saludar al conforero atom ant y del que habíamos perdido el "rastro". Amigo, espero que todo te vaya bien. He de aclarar que este forero fue el primer analista técnico que colaboró en estos hilos y también recordamos como nos amenizaba el comienzo del día con el enlace a un vídeo musical. También saludo a andyy, aunque a éste ya observo su paso de tanto en tanto.

Saludos y aprovechad el Domingo. Mejor si es en familia...


----------



## andyy (15 Nov 2015)

Buenas tardes caballeros. Fernandojcg, siento decirte que te equivocas de lado a lado..jeje... aunque seguramente te alegres de tu error, pero "de tanto en tanto" nada de nada, entro a diario a leeros a todos, se ha convertido en un rito, una de esas cosas que automáticamente uno hace con placer, como nadar por la tarde o tomarse una cerveza al llegar a casa. Lo que ocurre es que la mayoría de las veces entro a través de terminales en los que no debo usar usuario ni contraseña, es eso lo que me impide dar thanks, que son lo único que parece deja rastro de mi existencia, pero aquí sigo aprendiendo día a día aunque no haga aportaciones, el nivel que tenéis es el máximo, un auténtico lujo.

Aprovechando que he introducido mi usuario os pongo estas líneas y tengo que decir que el comentario de Dev-em me ha "flipado", llevo pensando eso mismo durante años, lo que no quita para que yo haya sido uno de los "seres avanzados" que ha tenido sólo un vástago, .....para darle todo?... para darle más de lo que precisa cualquiera?....llegado uno a esta edad me pregunto si he hecho bien... pero claro.. eso le pasa a casi todas las personas que usan su cerebro al menos un rato al día.
Dev-em, estoy convencido de que es la mejor inversión, lo malo es que no puede entrar uno a su cuenta bancaria y comprar varios "de estos valores".... es tarde para muchos de nosotros, lo sé, ,, pero tu reflexión es valiente y te agradezco que la pongas en alta voz.
Tenéis que disculparme que no haga aportaciones, porque no tengo vuestro nivel, pero tengo percepciones, como dice fernandojcg, todos las tenemos, y mi abuela, que murió el año pasado con 99 tacos, (conocí a mis 4 abuelos y 2 bisabuelos..dando la razón a Dev-em).....recuerdo que me decía............"alhaja, tu tienes que hacer fuego sin hacer humo, hay cosas que no tienen que importarte, y otras si"............siempre recordaré esa frase..... lo de alhaja seguro que a más de uno le ha hecho sonreir... ....o no?

Un saludo caballeros, sigan en su linea


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2015)

*Dev-em* me has recordado unas letras que escribí en el 2008

_Recientemente comentaba con una pareja el eterno dilema de si tener un hijo o no tenerlo, de cual es el mejor momento, lo que te da un hijo, lo que te quita, los problemas y las ventajas, al final no concluimos nada y la conversación derivó a otra que nada tenia que ver con la iniciada.



Es una cuestión muy difícil si se piensa, y muy sencilla si se siguen los instintos. Como comenté en otro post, los hombres acabaremos con nosotros mismos por ir contra la naturaleza de nuestro ser, y sobre todo por pensar demasiado. 



Antaño, formar una pareja era única y exclusivamente un acto destinado a la procreación, fuera o no la pareja perfecta, fuera o no la edad ideal, y fuera o no del amor eterno e infinito con quien ibas a procrear.



Hoy en día, la sociedad nos exige tanto como nosotros a ella, y tener un hijo es quizá un acto ya no destinado a perpetuar los genes, si no más bien destinado a asegurar el patrimonio. Desde mi absurdo punto de vista tener un hijo es cuestión de poder adquisitivo.



Pensareis en etnias y tribus diversas, dónde tienen hijos ya desde muy temprana edad y no depende de la economía familiar, efectivamente, pero en este paso que ahora escribo, no me refiero a las muchas minorías existentes, ni a mentalidades religiosas diversas, si no más bien a la familia occidental típica, que es a lo que se esta tendiendo a medio y largo plazo (lo que busca la mayoría de la sociedad).



¿Tendrías tú un hijo, si fueses un indigente sin techo ni posibilidades económicas?



¿O lo tendrías, si sabes que próximamente te ascenderán en tu empleo y viajaras por el mundo, mejorando tu economía notablemente?



¿Por qué la familia occidental esta renunciando a tener hijos?



En el mismo instante que tienes un hijo, habrás renunciado a disponer a tu antojo de tú tiempo, y a partir de ese momento ya no serás el centro de tú propio universo, y quizá sea eso lo que llene de dudas a tantas parejas
_

Evidentemente es solo una opinión, pero dudo que quién sea padre o madre, cambie esa inversión "económicamente mala" al menos en principio, por ningún lingote de oro por muy grande que este sea.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# andyy: Je,je,je... yo también suelo equivocarme como todo "quisqui", aunque procuro hacerlo en menor medida. Pues, me alegro de que nos sigas a diario y debes pertenecer a esa mayoría "silenciosa" que nos sigue y que, evidentemente, no conocemos y el seguimiento que tiene este hilo es un buen indicativo de lo que comento. andyy, tú y yo ya nos conocemos desde hace tiempo y coincidimos en otro foro donde ambos escribimos, así que no me vengas con la "milonga" de que no tienes nuestro "nivel"... Mira, si nos pusiéramos a debatir sobre Historia, pues hasta te daría la razón -ya me salió el "ego"...-, pero te daría "chance" y ya sabes que me caracterizo por ser bastante cortés cuando la "contraparte" tiene unas "maneras" que cada vez son más propias de este hilo y NO del foro... pero sobre otras materias, tú eres una persona que tiene conocimientos y experiencia suficiente para poder escribir y debatir. Otra cosa es que te apetezca o no, pero en cualquier caso SÍ que te agradezco que nos sigas a diario. Un abrazo.

# paketazo: Como se nota que te gusta expresar tus pensamientos a través de la "pluma"... algo que se está perdiendo con las "nuevas tecnologías", aunque nosotros utilicemos una de ellas, pero esa NO suele ser la "utilidad" que se les proporciona. Estoy harto de ver a gente hablando, sonriendo y haciendo tonterías con el móvil, pero no les preguntes quien fue Calderón de la Barca... porque igual te responden que un "barquero".

Está claro, paketazo, y con los años te darás más cuenta: el mayor TESORO que se puede tener son los hijos.

Y me ha emocionado el comentario de tu abuela y que debió dejarte "huella", ya que has hecho referencia a ella en otras ocasiones, pero que me ha recordado también a la mía... Que sabiduría, elegancia y saber estar en comparación a otras mujeres de hoy en día que pensando en que tienen "formación" ya está todo hecho...

Hubo un tiempo NO muy lejano en este país, donde imperaba la miseria y las clases sociales se reducían a dos: una muy mayoritaria que era POBRE y otra minoritaria que era, normalmente, RICA. Y por aquel entonces NO existía la "clase media", pero en ambas existía la ambición de conseguir un mejor "mañana" para sus hijos y en eso se empeñaron y lo consiguieron. Unos con muchísimo más esfuerzo y otros con menos, pero los resultados fueron bastante óptimos, al menos por regla general. Luego, se lo pusimos tan "fácil" a algunos, que con mejores elementos NO supieron igualar, y mucho menos superar, aquella capacidad de trabajo y de sobrellevar las penurias.

# Dev-em: Pues, para ser "off-topic", ya ves el recorrido que ha tenido tu comentario... Y me reitero en que este hilo es "metalero" o, quizás, una ¿"excusa"?... pero los que escribimos aquí nos caracterizamos por expresar nuestro pensamiento y, si procede, debatir sobre ello, ya sea sobre MPs o lo que se tercie. Y te agradezco que hayas sacado el tema e imagino que volveremos a retomarlo...

Y os dejo algo que, aunque ya sabíamos, me ha enervado y, la verdad, el otro día debieron correr a "hostias" a Bobama cuando daba sus condolencias por los sucesos de París...

- https://falsasbanderas.wordpress.co...de-los-terroristas-que-han-atentado-en-paris/

Saludos.

Edito: Como decía, suelo equivocarme también y el comentario realizado por su abuela es de andyy y no de paketazo. La confusión me ha venido porque tanto él como yo hemos hecho referencias a nuestras respectivas abuelas en otras ocasiones. Observo, afortunadamente, que la "huella" de estas mujeres ha calado en muchos de nosotros. Y pido disculpas a andyy por el error.


----------



## andyy (15 Nov 2015)

Os dejo esto

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Qué pasa con el oro?


----------



## Dev-em (15 Nov 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Efectivamente, así es como era, y me resulta absolutamente repugnante ya que mis deudas no tiene por qué pagarlas un hijo mío.
> 
> Si aceptamos nuestra temporalidad en este mundo nos iremos con la tranquilidad de no deberle a nadie nada y de no putear a un hijo para que nos ayude con la carga.
> 
> ...



Hombre , a menos que trates con mafiosos y otras gentes de mal vivir , en la aceptación de herencias existe LEGALMENTE la figura de " se acepta a beneficio de inventario " , por lo que tu progenie no tiene por que pagar ni un céntimo, aunque tu en el momento del fallecimiento tuvieras deudas.


----------



## atom ant (15 Nov 2015)

Gracias por la bienvenida Fernando, parece que la cuestión se acelera a 15 días de la reunión de la OPEP, y quizá posible comienzo del shemita.
Saludos

---------- Post added 15-nov-2015 at 23:46 ----------

a pesar del excedente que dicen, creo que va siendo hora de ir tomando posiciones en petróleo con CFDs


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2015)

Hola, atom ant: De momento, NO lo veo y creo que el Crudo lo veremos bastante más abajo... Mira, con los años uno se vuelve bastante "conservador" y mi intención es entrar vía petrolera y a poder ser sin riesgo divisa, pero bueno eso ya se verá... pero para entrar mediante esa "vía" necesito que los índices bursátiles estén mucho más abajo. Eso no quita para que se puedan hacer intentos de corto plazo. Yo de la utilización del apalancamiento paso, pero porque ya no tengo ganas de estar pendiente de una pantalla y de la cotización. A largo plazo, a estos precios, el Crudo es una clara opción de compra, pero lo verás de nuevo en los $37,75 y, posiblemente, más abajo... Por tanto, NO creo que haya que tener prisa y ya has visto la apertura de hoy. En tiempos no tan remotos el Crudo se hubiera disparado y ya no digo el Oro, pero de momento... lo único que se ajusta al "guión" es la depreciación del EUR y que está peleando por no perder los 1,07...

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (16 Nov 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Me refiero a la estrategia de tener hijos pensando en nuestro beneficio, no en el de ellos; el saturno devorando de toda la vida.



Hombre , a menos que te salga un Rafa Nadal ó un Leonardo Di Caprio , no creo que te vayas a forrar.....

La gente a tenido hijos históricamente un poco por lo que se esperaba de ellos y otro poco por egoísmo para su sustento en la vejez , además de para dar una continuidad a sus familias.

Y supongo que el egoísmo a muchos se les pasara en cuanto les cojan cariño a su retoños .

En cuanto a Saturno , el Cronos de los griegos , es cierto que devoró a sus hijos , pero al final por mediación de su mujer y Zeus su hijo mayor que escapó a la "razzia" paterna ,estos rescataron al resto de hermanos y hermanas del estomago del "padre" y volvieron a la vida... 

Con esto quiero decir siempre habrá un progenitor más egoísta que el otro , pero esperemos que el/la otra compense con su amor el egoísmo de su conyuge.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2015)

Hola, Dev-em: Es que casi NADIE se "forra"... Muy al contrario: el coste económico de tirar adelante a una familia y, evidentemente, a un hijo es sencillamente "brutal". Además, tampoco se busca ninguna "contrapartida", vamos es que ni se me había ocurrido buscarla...

NO, no se tienen hijos por puro Egoísmo y hablo de cuando son buscados. Otra cosa son los "accidentes" o circunstancias adversas que conduzcan a tenerlos. Eso no quita para que si alguien considera que está mejor sin ellos, pues nada que decir y está en su derecho. No es menos cierto que hay algunos padres a los que se tendría que haber "evitado" tener hijos por el trato que les han dado...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2015)

El oro a estas horas lo tenemos con un tímido rebote buscando los 1100$ OZ, los osciladores que se encontraban muy machacados por la bajadas, empiezan a irse a zona neutral, así que esta semana veremos si puede, o si lo dejan asentarse un poco más arriba. Al menos para confirmar algo, la zona de 1120$ debería perforarse, si no lo logra, pues a sentarse a esperar.

En cuanto a tener o no tener hijos, pues poco hay que debatir al respecto, si se decide libremente y sin influencias externas, pues cada cual que valore a su manera esa importante decisión.

No obstante, si el universo ha logrado que de un puñado de elementos inertes salgamos nosotros mismos, sería una pena no dejar alguna carga genética para ver hasta dónde podemos llegar en el futuro lejano.

Un saludo y buen inicio de semana todos.


----------



## Pedernal (16 Nov 2015)

Buenos días, 

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/191554-putin-obama-reunion-conflicto-siria-atentados-paris

Me da la impresión por esa foto, que habrá un reparto de Siria entre las dos grandes potencias. Me da que Rusia esta machacando a los ISIS y los EEUU ya no puede ayudarlos más sin que se note demasiado. Es impresión mía, pero me da la sensación que, como ya se hizo entre las grandes potencias en el S. XIX, cogerán una regla y dividirán Siria en dos. La mitad para cada uno ,metafóricamente hablando, no se como se hará en la actualidad el reparto.

Como siempre, los países europeos estamos invitados al banquete, pero para hacer de camareros y lavar los platos.

Un saludo


----------



## Dev-em (16 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Dev-em: Es que casi NADIE se "forra"... Muy al contrario: el coste económico de tirar adelante a una familia y, evidentemente, a un hijo es sencillamente "brutal". Además, tampoco se busca ninguna "contrapartida", vamos es que ni se me había ocurrido buscarla...
> 
> NO, no se tienen hijos por puro Egoísmo y hablo de cuando son buscados. Otra cosa son los "accidentes" o circunstancias adversas que conduzcan a tenerlos. Eso no quita para que si alguien considera que está mejor sin ellos, pues nada que decir y está en su derecho. No es menos cierto que hay algunos padres a los que se tendría que haber "evitado" tener hijos por el trato que les han dado...
> 
> Saludos.



Mas o menos dices lo que quería dar a entender yo , con ninguna fortuna en mi caso , por que no se a entendido que pretendía darle la vuelta al argumento de "Saturno/Cronos devorando a sus hijos" .

En lo de la libertad de elección no lo tengo muy claro , si antes era la "moda" tener 2 o 3 hijos , ahora es lo opuesto , uno o como mucho 2 , 3 ya es familia numerosa, y si suben el numero no te digo los comentarios que escucharán los padres e hijos por ahí. 

Y en colación a los malos padres que tratan mal a los hijos , o que les han dado mala vida , yo creo que estos son la fracción malévola de los padres que se metieron en ello inconscientemente , bastantes de los cuales suelen ser buena gente e bien intencionada en principio, que no es poco en estos tiempos .


----------



## Ladrillófilo (16 Nov 2015)

El mercado bajista sigue en vigor no ha cambiado NADA

Hola buenos días, os dejo este artículo que habla de varias cosas pero sobre todo del dólar alcista y las consecuencias que acarrea. Saludos y que pasen buena semana!


----------



## atom ant (16 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, atom ant: De momento, NO lo veo y creo que el Crudo lo veremos bastante más abajo... Mira, con los años uno se vuelve bastante "conservador" y mi intención es entrar vía petrolera y a poder ser sin riesgo divisa, pero bueno eso ya se verá... pero para entrar mediante esa "vía" necesito que los índices bursátiles estén mucho más abajo. Eso no quita para que se puedan hacer intentos de corto plazo. Yo de la utilización del apalancamiento paso, pero porque ya no tengo ganas de estar pendiente de una pantalla y de la cotización. A largo plazo, a estos precios, el Crudo es una clara opción de compra, pero lo verás de nuevo en los $37,75 y, posiblemente, más abajo... Por tanto, NO creo que haya que tener prisa y ya has visto la apertura de hoy. En tiempos no tan remotos el Crudo se hubiera disparado y ya no digo el Oro, pero de momento... lo único que se ajusta al "guión" es la depreciación del EUR y que está peleando por no perder los 1,07...
> 
> Saludos.



Esto si hace pupita al EI y abre una nueva vía de acontecimientos.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/17/world/middleeast/us-strikes-syria-oil.html?_r=1


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Ayer te hacia un comentario sobre la previsible caída futura en el Crudo y hoy he leído esto que os dejo...

- Colapso del petróleo: 5 razones por las que caerá hasta 25 USD en 2016 | Investing.com

Je,jeje... atom ant y el Cobre sigue indicando a dónde nos dirigimos... ¿Recuerdas mis previsiones sobre el Cobre allá por la Primavera del año pasado?

Por otro lado, ya vemos como están los MPs, es decir "aquí no ha pasado nada"... y ya dije que hoy sería un buen día como "test" para saber el grado de "drogadición" en que se encuentran los mercados y está claro que van hasta el "culo"... Resumiendo: NO pinta nada bien para los MPs y falta esperar la evolución que puedan tener durante la semana.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (16 Nov 2015)

yo voy tomando ya posición ante la reunión de la OPEP, a pesar de que todo el mundo piensa que van a mantener la producción.
Respecto al artículo, dudo bastante que Irán extraiga petróleo con pérdidas como hace A.S. .. eso sin contar el nuevo escenario de la guerra contra ISIS. Ya veremos.
Cuando se vaya extinguiendo el petróleo de esquistos, sin inversiones el rebote va a ser brutal, en mi opinión hay que estar dentro.

Saludos

edición: cuando propongo cfds no lo digo por el apalancamiento sino por que va a tanto el punto y en mi opinión es más fácil verlo en 50 que en 30$


----------



## Pedernal (16 Nov 2015)

Buenas tardes, lo de bombardear los camiones cisterna en mi opinion sigue siendo maquillaje. Una torre de destilación de petróleo crudo no se puede esconder y además necesita de personal especializado, igual que las Torres de extracción. Pero claro eso no se destruye porque luego le querrán echar mano... Que dios dijo hermanos pero no primos... Jejeje
Yo cada vez me creo menos de lo que cuentan.
Un saludo a todos


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2015)

*atom ant* lo bueno de tu propuesta de largos al petróleo es que estas seguro de ello, da igual todos los pros y contras al respecto, con que tu decidas que es buen momento es suficiente.

Como recomendación, no te apalanques demasiado, y deja liquidez para promediar a la baja si se tercia.

Yo soy de la idea de que el petróleo subirá...a los que manejan la pasta les interesa un petróleo caro por todo lo que ello conlleva y refleja, así que no me cabe duda de que veremos precios más altos a los actuales, no queda otra, salvo que descubran como funcionar a base de hidrógeno a costo mínimo, o que el mundo como lo conocemos deje de existir (económicamente hablando).

 

Este gráfico es mensual, es el que mejor muestra hasta dónde podría bajar en una fuerte derrapada siguiendo una lógica de lo sucedido en el pasado...que no garantiza nada en el futuro evidentemente.

Quédate con el macd y el estocástico lento, parece que indican un posible giro de medio plazo por cotas cercanas...puede ser ya o puede ser en 35$, no creo que lo fuercen demasiado más, quizá 32$, pero algo muy malo debería pasar...o muy bueno, depende desde dónde se mire.

Mucha suerte compañero.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Está claro... En el tema de ISIS hay una gran HIPOCRESÍA. Sabemos desde su creación que son unos auténticos HIJOS DE PUTA y qué... ¿qué se ha hecho hasta ahora? Pues: FINANCIARLOS... ¿Quiénes? No hay que ser imbécil para sospechar que ha procedido de Arabia Saudita, Qatar y de... Occidente. Por descontado, EE.UU., pero los franceses harían bien en preguntarse qué "papel" ha tenido su país en torno a ISIS... Aún recuerdo cuando Francia iba a participar, evidentemente como "perro faldero" de los EE.UU., en el conflicto sirio, pero para atacar a las tropas de... Assad y fue la "intervención" rusa la que paralizó la iniciativa. Hay que tener "memoria" y es que no hace tanto de esto que comento.

Bueno, os dejo un artículo interesante, pero que NO suscribo en su totalidad y sólo en algunos apartados. Vamos a ver, es muy difícil abortar a tiempo una acción terrorista de este tipo y, seguramente, se ha hecho en muchas ocasiones, pero NO se dan a conocer para no alarmar a la población. En nuestro país, las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado ya están llevando a cabo una labor sorda, pero muy eficaz...

- SOSPECHOSAS â€œCOINCIDENCIASâ€ PREVIAS A LOS ATENTADOS DE PARIS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

E insisto en lo comentado en otras ocasiones: Europa tiene que hacer un "pensamiento" respecto a los Islamistas y NO sólo con los "radicales", debiendo vigilarse especialmente lo que sucede en las mezquitas enclavadas en territorio europeo... Y cualquier "radical" o simpatizante identificado FUERA del mismo y es que parecemos gilipollas...

# atom ant: Para la especulación a corto, pues te lo puedo aceptar, pero a medio plazo el Crudo es muy BAJISTA y me gustaría saber qué piensa al respecto paketazo, aunque creo recordar que él lo esperaba en los entornos de los $35...

De lo único que NO tengo duda es que en el largo plazo, el Crudo es muy interesante, pero entiendo que se debe intentar optimizar la entrada en el precio. Otra cosa -insisto- es la especulación a corto plazo...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (16 Nov 2015)

es la primera entrada, no me importa si baja hasta los 35.... se pierden demasiadas oportunidades por esperar entradas óptimas


----------



## paketazo (16 Nov 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> es la primera entrada, no me importa si baja hasta los 35.... se pierden demasiadas oportunidades por esperar entradas óptimas



Las mejores de mi vida las perdí por ajustar demasiado, pero las grandes cagadas de mi vida también fueron por precipitarme, todo hay que decirlo. 

Con paciencia y si usas un vehículo dónde no luches contra el paso del tiempo como un ETF que merma con el tiempo o futuro que tiene fecha de cierre obligada, y solo contra el precio, saldrás victorioso.

También te digo algo si en una semana le haces un 10%...take the money and run

suerte


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2015)

# atom ant: Ja,ja,ja... "La paciencia es un invento de los adultos. Socialmente está mejor vista que la bebida, la defienden los que no pueden tener más paciencia. No hagas caso, tú, sin miedo, lo importante es que llegues a mi edad con vivencias de las que arrepentirte." (Use Lahoz)

En fin, atom ant, si lo tienes claro, adelante y tampoco eres "nuevo" en los mercados... Ahora bien, ya ves como paketazo tiene una opinión parecida a la mía, aunque eso no es relevante y cada cual tiene que moverse en función de sus convicciones, máxime en materia "inversora".

# paketazo: Te has "retratado" con lo del 10%, por tanto con un objetivo cortoplacista... Realmente, el precio es interesante, pero prefiero esperar a que un día los índices se vengan abajo y entrar en una petrolera, aunque una opción de ese tipo en el corto/medio plazo también la contemplo... Ya ves como debimos entrar en Repsol mientras "deshojábamos" la margarita...

Sigo creyendo, al igual que tú, que lo mejor es estar en liquidez y efectuar entradas puntuales, pero me parece que el próximo año se van a ver grandes ¿"oportunidades"? Bueno, ya iremos viendo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo un muy inteligente artículo...

- Los mercados no están preparados para el riesgo geopolítico actual | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## racional (17 Nov 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> edición: cuando propongo cfds no lo digo por el apalancamiento sino por que va a tanto el punto y en mi opinión es más fácil verlo en 50 que en 30$



Para nada, su tendencia es bajar mas, y asi esta pasando con casi todo, sin crecimiento los precios no pueden subir.


----------



## atom ant (17 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Para nada, su tendencia es bajar mas, y asi esta pasando con casi todo, sin crecimiento los precios no pueden subir.



Buenos días
En mi opinión se trata de una decisión política además de una guerra comercial ¿hasta cuando los países de la OPEP pueden seguir subvencionando petróleo barato al mundo?... sospecho que no mucho más, la misma Arabia Saudita va camino de la bancarrota.

Supongo que si en Diciembre deciden mantener sus producciones es porque tienen datos que el petróleo de esquistos no va a durar seis meses a este ritmo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 17-nov-2015 at 06:27 ----------

Una lagrimilla por los inocentes asesinados....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7VTjE81N5Y


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2015)

Un muy buen video de análisis técnico para el corto plazo del oro.

Coincido con la idea expuesta.

Recordad que habla de volumen en papel.

Â¿PodrÃ¡ el oro con el suelo Ãºltimo e irse a los 1.050 o mÃ¡s?

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# paketazo: De este analista, y cuyo nombre ahora no recuerdo (es de mi tierra), te diré que en muchas ocasiones le he enlazado a este hilo cuando ha tratado sobre el Oro. La verdad, es que es muy bueno y en el corto plazo suele acertar bastante. Bueno, de alguna manera, comparte nuestras "percepciones", tanto las tuyas como las mías, de que el Oro es difícil que pueda perder el actual soporte y qué mejor aval que lo que comenta en relación al volumen. En lo que NO ando muy de acuerdo es que de darse la caída, el Oro haga "parada y fonda" en los $1050 y parece más probable que un "latigazo" bajista lo llevase hacia los $1000/$978, pero como siempre digo yo de AT muy "justito"... En fin, toca esperar y, de momento, continuamos con la aburrida tónica lateral/bajista de los últimos días.

Y dejo esto...

Closet, un fraude masivo en los fondos de inversión sale a la luz. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Masacre en París… algo no me cierra - Mendoza Post

Éste último es un blog argentino y lo enlazo porqué es verdad que de los atentados producidos en Argentina se ha hablado poco. No está de más recordar que la investigación en la causa del AMIA puede estar detrás de la muerte/asesinato del fiscal Alberto Nisman y que investigaba este asunto desde 1997... A veces es bueno tener "memoria" y poder buscar "correlaciones" o cuanto menos hacernos "preguntas"...

Saludos y Buen día a todos.


----------



## aszaragoza (17 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # paketazo: De este analista, y cuyo nombre ahora no recuerdo (es de mi tierra), te diré que en muchas ocasiones le he enlazado a este hilo cuando ha tratado sobre el Oro. La verdad, es que es muy bueno y en el corto plazo suele acertar bastante. Bueno, de alguna manera, comparte nuestras "percepciones", tanto las tuyas como las mías, de que el Oro es difícil que pueda perder el actual soporte y qué mejor aval que lo que comenta en relación al volumen. En lo que NO ando muy de acuerdo es que de darse la caída, el Oro haga "parada y fonda" en los $1050 y parece más probable que un "latigazo" bajista lo llevase hacia los $1000/$978, pero como siempre digo yo de AT muy "justito"... En fin, toca esperar y, de momento, continuamos con la aburrida tónica lateral/bajista de los últimos días.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernandojcg.

Se llama Joaquín Gual y es catalán. Yo me estoy formando con él y la verdad es que estoy muy contento de como nos lleva a los alumnos, y de como se preocupa por el aprendizaje de sus alumnos, se nota que este mundo le apasiona. 
No solo acierta con el oro, sus aciertos con el Dax y el crudo son de traca tanto a largo plazo como a corto plazo. 

un saludo


----------



## racional (17 Nov 2015)

Solo espero que a dia de hoy nadie mantenga posiciones de oro-papel y plata. El colapso del precio del oro, plata y otros metales solo es cuestión de tiempo, se estan sujetando con alfileres.


----------



## aszaragoza (17 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Solo espero que a dia de hoy nadie mantenga posiciones de oro-papel y plata. El colapso del precio del oro, plata y otros metales solo es cuestión de tiempo, se estan sujetando con alfileres.



Posiciones largas o cortas?


----------



## racional (17 Nov 2015)

aszaragoza dijo:


> Posiciones largas o cortas?



Da igual, porque las posiciones cortas en realidad son largas de otros clientes, si el mercado quiebra todas caeran.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Nov 2015)

Quería introducir este vídeo que me ha parecido en general bastante interesante. No se descubre américa pero revela más datos sobre los que gobiernan y mandan de verdad. 
Si tenéis tiempo echarle un vistazo. En mi opinión personal creo que este hombre es un agente al servicio de Rusia pero sus opiniones son acertadas pues creo son cierta en su mayoría. Al final del vídeo creo que no a estado acertado en sus declaraciones sobre Cataluña pero el resto me ha gustado.

AnÃ¡lisis de Daniel Estulin para entender los atentados de ParÃ­s | Periodismo Alternativo

Y con la que está cayendo y el oro no quiere ir para arriba pero opino como vosotros que cuando lo haga subirá muy fuerte mientras a esperar y a cargar en la medida de lo posible jeje. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2015)

racional dijo:


> Solo espero que a dia de hoy nadie mantenga posiciones de oro-papel y plata. El colapso del precio del oro, plata y otros metales solo es cuestión de tiempo, se estan sujetando con alfileres.



Compañero, el colapso del FIAT va por pueblos también, Brasil, Venezuela, media Africa...luego puedes pasarte por el OTC market y verás como diluyen y colapsan docenas de acciones al mes...si lo estiramos a largo plazo, podemos ver como muchos valores van diluyendo y colapsando o colapsan por contabilidades fraudulentas etc.

Que COMEX colapsará como dices es cuestión de tiempo, pero recuerda que el tiempo es muy valioso como para gastarlo esperando que suceda algo sin fecha concreta...los hay que llevan miles de años esperando la llegada del salvador.

Sea como sea coincido en que mejor físico que "virtual"

*aszaragoza* la verdad ni me fijé en el analista, solo en su trabajo y me pareció coherente y bien analizado. Me encantó que por una vez un analista de por aquí, se centrase en darle el valor que tiene al volumen entrante y saliente, pues para mi es un indicador olvidado y que vale más que muchos osciladores matemáticos.

Difícil curre tiene ese hombre, le admiro por seguir peleando en un mundo dónde cada vez más se prescinde de hombres, y se opta por algoritmos y tecnología de vanguardia basada en matemática pura.

Le deseo suerte y que como poco siga muchos años en la brecha.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# aszaragoza: Gracias por el apunte y SÍ, conozco al Sr. Gual y que ya decía que es de mi tierra... yo también soy Catalán. La verdad, es que no lo sigo, pero cuando ha tocado el Oro y el Crudo ha sido bastante bueno en su análisis. Es una persona que a la "vieja usanza", dentro de lo "suyo" (el AT), sigue siendo muy efectivo y eso hay que valorarlo en su justa medida, tal y como comenta paketazo.

# paketazo: A "este" le debió "pillar" bastante fuerte en "papel" en los MPs., especialmente en el Oro, porque sino NO se le "entiende" y aún así... ¡Tonto el último! Ahora mismo, tampoco hay que irse muy "lejos", porque estamos asistiendo a una fuerte devaluación del Euro y tengo que decir al respecto que una parte de mi Patrimonio no se ha depreciado gracias al Oro... Y, aunque ando bien "servido", si visita finalmente la zona de los $1000/$978, pues algo más que irá al "cofre"... Por tanto, poco a poco, pero sin pausa. Sobre la Plata sigo siendo bastante pesimista y aquí, en "físico", ya ando bastante bien, así que estoy "explorando" a futuro una minera "platera", aunque a determinados precios no cabe duda de que incrementaré también mis posiciones FÍSICAS.

Y dejo esto...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: TERRORISMO: EL ENEMIGO ESTÃ EN CASA

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2015 at 14:02 ----------

Y mucho Ojo al Indice del Dólar y que ahora mismo está en máximos de siete meses... Ese es el auténtico enemigo del Oro y el que le está soslayando. Por tanto, Paciencia y atentos si se perfora el 100 con "fuerza"... No creo que sea a corto plazo, pero hay que estar muy pendientes y sobre todo para quienes estén dentro de los mercados de Materias Primas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Nov 2015)

¿y del euro/dolar qué me podéis contar?

¿Véis normal que estén camino de la paridad o es más lógico que el euro ronde los 1,5$?


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* la apreciación del $ respecto a todo lo que se "menea" es como bien dices una variable muy relevante en la ecuación del oro.

Los USAnos siempre han sido buenos comerciales vendiendo lo suyo...que todos sabemos que es siempre lo mejor.

Les va a salir el tiro por la culata, si se sigue apreciando el $, van a irse de turismo y poco más al extranjero, por que un $ fuerte (que tampoco está tanto, todavía le gana el € en equivalencias), a USA no le interesa un carajo.

Supongo que no se le ha ido de las manos de momento, y son ellos los que están dirigiendo los pares de divisas con el objetivo que sea...supongo para demostrar al mundo quién manda, y que deuda tan cojonuda es la que se referencia en la moneda madre...así que todos a comprar. Lo mismo para las acciones del DOW, Nasdaq...están en $, así que compradlas, aun que caigan el $ hará de escudo y ganareis siempre.

*Cegador* a nivel clásico, la fuerza o valor de una moneda/divisa está sobre todo y hoy en día basada en los PIB del país emisor en teoría, aun que se diga que es dinero fiduciario...la UE lo lleva crudo, para que engañarnos...la Supergermania ya no parece tan super como para tirar de todos los vagones...Francia, pues como siempre ha sido, va mas a lo suyo...como tiene que ser...y el resto de países, no tienen un PIB lo suficientemente fuerte o relevante a nivel internacional como para respaldar un € tocado.

USA como bien sabes, tiene una ventaja sobre las demás monedas mundiales...y no precisamente la frase que llevan impresa los billetes “In God We Trust” (si cambiamos God por gold igual sí), es que el comercio internacional se referencia en $...y no hay más que añadir, por mucho que China, Rusia, y el sultán de las garimbas quieran tumbar al $, no podrán, mientras el crudo se negocie en $, la bolsa más grande del mundo se negocie en $, los metales preciosos (papel) se referencien en $...etc.

El € a 1,50$ o a 1$...más bien lo segundo, y o ocurre un milagro con el crecimiento de la UE, o esto se va al carajo...y lo escribe una persona que de momento sigue creyendo en la moneda única, pero cree poco en quienes han de defenderla.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Buena hostia la que le están dando hoy al Oro: hace pocos minutos a $1069,40... En fin, vamos a ver si aguanta la embestida o veremos si ya han "decidido" llevarlo a la zona que tengo contemplada: $1000/$978... Y ya que estamos en esto, una pregunta para paketazo: ¿Cómo ves tú el ETF SPDR Gold Shares (GLD)? Ya sabes que tengo en cartera a Goldcorp, pero quizás aumente mi exposición al Oro en otro "formato"... ¿Y hay otro ETF que replique exactamente el precio del Oro? Más que nada para informarme, ya que ando un poco desconectado del mundo de la "inversión"...

Vamos a ver, paketazo, lo de un USD "fuerte" NO lo entienden ni los propios americanos y tenemos que pararnos a "pensar" qué pretenden con ello... Y NO "pinta" nada bien, porque sabemos que la Economía americana NO está para "tirar cohetes"... ¿Entonces? Quizás, estos HdP pretenden que el "Colapso" se precipite, porque sino NO lo entiendo, la verdad...

Respecto al Euro, NADA que decir... Está "moribundo" y, seguramente, seguirá en ese estado bastante tiempo. Ahora mismo, uno de los mejores "refugios" en las divisas se encuentra en el CHF y acabo de dar orden a mi banco para aumentar mi posición en esa divisa y que está aguantando bastante bien el "temporal"...

Y dejo esto... 

- ¿Apuesta Paulson por un precio del oro al alza en 2015?

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (17 Nov 2015)

Se están preparando para el "big one"... antes de tres años comenzará la nueva era y el oro demostrará su verdadero valor.
EEUU necesita su ejercito en el país para contener el caos.

Edición: la imagen de la catástrofe será el Golden Gate derruido.... PUENTE del GOLDEN GATE.


----------



## paketazo (17 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* te respondo sobre la marcha y analizando un poco lo que veo al adjuntarlo:

 

Desde el 2005, podemos ver como el ETF GLD, le da una paliza magna a la minera GG, un 130% Vs un -25%

No hay mucho más que decir, piensa que GG depende de más variables que simplemente el propio precio del oro, mientras que el ETF (de lo mejor en ETF para ponerse largo en oro), solo pondera al precio del metal, sin más costos, problemas, gastos, coyunturas, ni terceros que le afecten...solo el propio precio del metal que subyace en su precio.

Hasta que lo he visto, pensaba que GG se comportaba mejor ante las turbulencias del oro, pero una vez visto y siendo autodidactas al analizarlo, no hay duda, es mejor invertir en el ETF si se tienen perspectiva que revalorización del oro a medio/largo plazo.

Hoy nos están dando, así que todos quietos a ver los toros desde la barrera, a esperar ver si 1050$ OZ aguantan o si se percuten los 1120$ por arriba, entremedias es quedarse entre dos aguas, salvo que se tenga compra programada...como yo mismo, pero aun así estiraré un poco más la espera.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Gracias por el gráfico y tu comentario. Bien, creo que el gráfico es válido a partir del 2011, en cuanto se refiere a la evolución del ETF GLD en relación a GG. Y añadiré que estos días he podido comprobar que la "orera" amplifica mucho los movimientos al alza y a la baja, especialmente por ahí... En cualquier caso, paketazo, está claro que casi todo el sector minero en los MPs anda muy tocado y no es algo "exclusivo" de GG...

Bueno, veremos si aguanta la cotización y sube... aunque NO tiene buena "pinta", pero todo es una "simple" cuestión de PACIENCIA. Y el ETF GLD lo voy a tener en cuenta y esperaré acontecimientos, pero de entrar será conformando parte de la cartera "conservadora"... Evidentemente, resulta interesante y NO le veo excesivo riesgo, aún aceptando de que el Oro se puede ir más abajo, pero quizás se "amortigüe" por el efecto divisa si el USD continúa apreciándose en su cruce con el EUR... algo que parece que acabará agudizándose.

Y dejo esto relacionado con las mineras "oreras". No "suena" nada bien viendo como están las cosas, pero ahí lo dejo...

- Gold Miners Putting In A Quintuple Bottom, Near Term 30% Upside Potential - Investing Haven

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (17 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> (...)Sobre la Plata sigo siendo bastante pesimista y aquí, en "físico", ya ando bastante bien, así que estoy "explorando" a futuro una minera "platera", aunque a determinados precios *no cabe duda de que incrementaré también mis posiciones FÍSICAS*.
> 
> ...



Compra fernando, compra como si no hubiese un mañana! Lo físico es mejor!! Déjate de historias de acciones! 







Saludos metaleros,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Piensa que llevo muchos años en la Plata FÍSICA... por tanto, bastante bien "servido". Eso no quita para que se pueda incrementar la posesión en la misma, pero antes tengo que ver un suelo "creíble" y si bien en los MPs pintan "bastos", ya no te digo específicamente en la Plata...

Si algo me "quedó" de los mercados es que hay que "diversificar" y no me gusta el "papel", pero ahora mismo tampoco hay muchas alternativas. A fin de cuentas, hoy he "intercambiado" otro tipo de "papel": CHF... Y el ahorro conservador está cercenado y no veas la "gracia" que me ha hecho de que uno de mis bancos me haya comunicado que piensa darme un generoso "donativo" del 0,2% por mí dinero, así que hay que moverse... Además, el dinero en una minera extractora sigue estando "dentro" del MP y en otro "formato", que ya sé que NO es lo mismo, pero tampoco quiero tener un excesivo "volumen" de metal "físico"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Nov 2015)

GEAB estÃ¡ disponible ! | GEAB

Hola buenas noches, en ese enlace está el último GEab de ayer. Es tan sólo una entrada para la suscripción pero no está mal un vistazo.

La República Francesa como rehén, por Thierry Meyssan Voltaire, siempre interesante.

https://www.bullionstar.com/blogs/k...inues-to-hide-insatiable-chinese-gold-demand/ y el último de koos Jansen, parece que hay nuevo récord.

Por cierto está sonando ya mucho vía mainstream el tema de los SDR´s en china.

saludos!


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

Para "complementar" mi anterior comentario...

- Silver Teeters on Record Losing Streak as Traders Flee Metals - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Nov 2015)

Me acabo de encontrar esto... Parece que el euro se va hacia abajo, esta vez en serio y quizás con fuerza. Vienen turbulencias.


----------



## TheRedHawk (18 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, TheRedHawk: Piensa que llevo muchos años en la Plata FÍSICA... por tanto, bastante bien "servido". Eso no quita para que se pueda incrementar la posesión en la misma, pero antes tengo que ver un suelo "creíble" y si bien en los MPs pintan "bastos", ya no te digo específicamente en la Plata...
> 
> Si algo me "quedó" de los mercados es que hay que "diversificar" y no me gusta el "papel", pero ahora mismo tampoco hay muchas alternativas. A fin de cuentas, *hoy he "intercambiado" otro tipo de "papel": CHF*... Y el ahorro conservador está cercenado y no veas la "gracia" que me ha hecho de que uno de mis bancos me haya comunicado que piensa darme un generoso "donativo" del 0,2% por mí dinero, así que hay que moverse... Además, el dinero en una minera extractora sigue estando "dentro" del MP y en otro "formato", que ya sé que NO es lo mismo, pero tampoco quiero tener un excesivo "volumen" de metal "físico"...
> 
> Saludos.



¿Haces trades en el mercado Forex? :: 

No se si estuviste al tanto (supongo que sí), pero menuda liaron este pasado enero el banco central suizo en el mercado de divisas... Llevaron a la quiebra a consolidados brokers que no eran MM, como Alpari por ejemplo...

A propósito de la plata física, he de reconocerte que llega un momento que el almacenaje físico empieza a ser, digamos, "voluminoso" en comparación al oro :rolleye:

De todos modos, espero que elijas bien las acciones de la minera... Los mercados bursátiles están como la patata caliente antes de estallar.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

NO, TheRedHawk, hace ya años que dejé de operar en el Forex y en el resto de los mercados: Acciones, Bonos, Materias Primas, etc. Te lo dice alguien que estuvo muchos años dedicado a ellos y, la verdad, lo deje por "cansancio" y, sobre todo, por "salud"...

Hoy la entrada en el CHF ha sido en "físico", es decir he "intercambiado" Euros por la divisa suiza. Bueno, TheRedHawk, eres nuevo por el hilo y, por tanto, desconoces uno de mis aciertos en el mismo: el "desanclaje" del CHF...

Hombre, siempre he sido un "fundamentalista" en las acciones, así que suelo analizar bien las empresas, pero tampoco te sabría decir qué "vocación" tendré en cuanto al plazo... Está claro que esto se puede venir abajo en cualquier momento, pero también es posible que entonces las mineras de MPs puedan actuar de "refugio". Sin embargo, NADIE sabe qué dinámica puede llevar todo esto en el futuro inmediato, pero a medio plazo lo veo bastante MAL y, además, igual cuando llegué el día TODO -o "casi"...- se va a la MIERDA...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (18 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, veremos si aguanta la cotización y sube... aunque NO tiene buena "pinta", pero todo es una "simple" cuestión de PACIENCIA. Y el ETF GLD lo voy a tener en cuenta y esperaré acontecimientos, pero de entrar será conformando parte de la cartera "conservadora"... Evidentemente, resulta interesante y NO le veo excesivo riesgo, aún aceptando de que el Oro se puede ir más abajo, pero quizás se "amortigüe" por el efecto divisa si el USD continúa apreciándose en su cruce con el EUR... algo que parece que acabará agudizándose.



No es que se vaya a ir mas abajo, es que el oro-papel va colapsar totalmente, ya no hay vuelta atrás, veremos como baja en un solo dia $100 o $200 y asi hasta llegar a 0. A estas alturas quien tiene oro-papel o plata-papel esta muy desinformado.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Nov 2015)

Buenos días,
Racional, yo creo que el oro puede tener muchas fluctuaciones en el precio como cualquier materia prima, incluso fluctuaciones muy fuertes, ya sea a la baja o al alza. Pero nunca habrá unas fluctuaciones tan bajistas que lo dejen a precio de chatarra porque tiene unas cualidades físico-químicas extraordinarias. Todas estas características no son aprovechables por su escasez y precio. 
Así que nunca lo veremos por el suelo o transformado en latas de cerveza...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: NADA es IMPOSIBLE y menos hoy en día, así que podría suceder lo que Vd. indica, pero ese día ya no hace falta que pase por su cuenta corriente... Es posible que ya no tuviera valor ningún tipo de "papel"...

Y dejo esto... Este "papel" es mucho más "peligroso" y de eso apenas se habla en nuestro país...

- Economía incumple el objetivo de deuda pese al desplome de los gastos financieros. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (18 Nov 2015)

Hola, buenos días:

Acabo de leer este artículo sobre el oro, que refleja muy fielmente nuestra percepción sobre el noble metal, y que como conforero, al encontrarlo interesante os lo dejo para vuestra lectura y como siempre, que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones.

Básicamente lo que viene a decir es que vivimos en un mundo finito con unos recursos finitos, y el oro además de escaso es finito y si queremos poseerlo no nos queda mas remedio que ir atesorando poco a poco para que algún día nos sirva para algo más que para disfrutar de su observación.

saludos a todos.

New Orleans Investment Conference Reveals a Big â€œGoldenâ€ Truth - The Daily Reckoning


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

Interesante...

- Un "expolio a las clases medias" made in Spain - El Captor

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (18 Nov 2015)

Las reservas del COMEX siguen bajando, sobre todo las de JP Morgan.

JP Morgan retiro el lunes de sus reservas de oro "elegible" del COMEX, más de 5 toneladas (160.000 onzas).

Aunque las que cubren los futuros del COMEX sean las "Registered", JP Morgan saco en un solo dia 160.000 onzas de sus "elegibles". Retiró más que todas las reservas juntas de "Registered" que todavía quedan (que son ya sólo 151.000).

En total JP Morgan ha pasado de tener 1 millon de onzas depositadas en el COMEX el 4 de septiembre , a sólo medio millón a fecha de este Lunes.


Foto de las reservas hace dos meses:
http://www.zerohedge.com/sites/default/files/images/user5/imageroot/2015/09/CME Sept 8_0.jpg

Link al último informe del COMEX, este se actualiza cada día:
http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/energy/files/Gold_Stocks.xls

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

- Why Gold

Al final del artículo, clickar en la segunda parte y que enlaza con la Plata...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (18 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - Un "expolio a las clases medias" made in Spain - El Captor
> 
> Saludos.



Si, muy interesante.

Lástima que empiecen el artículo con la gilipollez de que de que la crisis se inició en 2008 con la debacle financiera de las hipotecas subprime, mantra patético donde los haya.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Nov 2015)

Bueno, la debilidad persiste en el Oro, por no hablar de la Plata... Y eso que las Actas de la FED reducen de alguna manera la probabilidad de un alza de tipos en Diciembre.

Y dejo esto...

- Se agota la prosperidad de los bancos de Estados Unidos | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Era previsible...

- La UE restringirá bitcoin y pagos anónimos para frenar financiación terrorista Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Nov 2015)

Hola, llevo unos días desconectado del hilo, ya me pondré al día...



Yo tengo una prepago de oro que no me funciona...
*La UE restringirá bitcoin y pagos anónimos para frenar financiación terrorista*



> Los ministros instarán a la Comisión Europea, el brazo ejecutivo de la UE, a proponer medidas para "fortalecer los controles de los medios de pago no bancarios tales como los pagos electrónicos/anónimos, monedas virtuales y *transferencias de oro y metales preciosos de tarjetas de prepago*," dijo el borrador de conclusiones de la reunión.



*Edito* se me ha adelantado fernando pegando el enlace, jejeje


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, llevo unos días desconectado del hilo, ya me pondré al día...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Parece que a quién temen no es al terrorismo, si no al oro o al BTC...como dicen en el otro foro, que prohíban el Renault que usaron, los pasaportes, las armas que se erradiquen de la existencia humana, la play station que usaron para comunicarse...

Ojo señores, que quieren dar un paso más a la restricción de libertades en occidente, a costa de unos pobres inocentes asesinados para tan fin.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Es IRREVERSIBLE... Sabemos que Occidente NO está para "tirar cohetes", por tanto son de esperar medidas de carácter represivo y que recrudezcan más la guerra contra la parte de Patrimonio que QUIERE estar fuera del Sistema... Si hacia falta una "excusa" ya la tienen y encima con el beneplácito de la mayor parte de la población. Desde luego, es FANTÁSTICA la capacidad que tienen para que la gente deje de tener opinión propia y, además, porqué mi dinero tiene que estar DIRIGIDO hacia donde "ellos" quieren. En fin, la noticia me ha hecho "pensar" de que estamos entrando en la "transición" a un mundo donde lo menos relevante será parecer IMBÉCIL y el que se salga de ahí... ¡FICHADO!

Bueno, hoy me he deshecho de Goldcorp con unas ganancias modestas, pero he observado que las bajadas se amplifican mucho más que las subidas. Y sigo sin ver "visibilidad" en el precio del Oro, a pesar de la subida que está teniendo hoy. Por tanto, lo mejor es esperar a ver qué pasa con las tasas de interés el 16 de Diciembre y es que el mundo económico-financiero está en manos de unos auténticos PSICÓPATAS, así que lo mejor es andarse con mucho ¡Ojo!

Por cierto, y visto lo visto, las compras en FÍSICO en los MPs... mejor con factura. No tienen porqué ser todas, pero siempre será conveniente tener un "justificante" de lo que hemos hecho con nuestro dinero. No fueran a "pensar" que somos socios del "Mohamed" de turno...

Y os dejo un curioso artículo y lo digo porque es la traducción del que escribió Paul Craig Roberts, y que estuvo ligado a la Administración Reegan, por tanto no lo escribe un "cualquiera" y encima es ESTADOUNIDENSE...

- Astillas de realidad: EL ROMPECABEZAS DE PARÃS

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Nov 2015)

NADA es ya IMPOSIBLE...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Protect Yourself from NSA Attacks and Don't Do Anything Stupid

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2015 at 22:29 ----------

Me lo acaban de pasar...

- El mercado de oro versus deuda soberana - Libre Mercado

Y agradezco el envío del conforero y del que no tengo autorización para citarle, aunque nos lee habitualmente y escribe muy poco...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (20 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me lo acaban de pasar...
> 
> - El mercado de oro versus deuda soberana - Libre Mercado
> 
> ...



Aunque en lo fundamental sigue teniendo razón, el articulo es muy antiguo. Fijaros que en las gráficas sitúa la deuda española en unos 550.000 millones de dólares, eso debió ser allá por finales del año 2008 o principios del 2009. No parece una errata, porque también cifra el valor de Apple en la tercera parte de lo que vale ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Nov 2015)

Hola, aquí dejo una comparativa entre Islandia y Grecia

Del éxito de Islandia al fracaso de Grecia: dos crisis con desenlaces opuestos - elEconomista.es


----------



## oinoko (20 Nov 2015)

Buenos días,

El Baltic Dry Index vuelve a marcar un mínimo historico.
Despues de marcar mínimos historicos en Febrero parecia haberse recuperado durante el verano, pero en Octubre empezo a caer de nuevo y hoy ya esta otra vez por debajo de los mínimos de Febrero y con una pendiente de caída muy pronunciada que pronostica nuevos mínimos en los próximos días.

BDIY Quote - Baltic Dry Index - Bloomberg Markets


Y JP Morgan le pego el Miercoles otro buén bocado a sus reservas del COMEX: Se ha llevado puestas a casa, 160.000 (5 tons y pico) el Lunes y otras 160.000 onzas el Miercoles. No es normal que reduzca sus depositos en oro en el COMEX a sólo la tercera parte en poco más de dos meses (de un millon de onzas a pasado a sólo 347.000). Empiezo a pensar que quieren abandonar el COMEX. ienso: O por lo menos dejar su participación en simbólica.

http://www.cmegroup.com/trading/energy/files/Gold_Stocks.xls

(recordar que este link se actualiza cada noche. Si mirais mañana habrá cambiado).

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante... a pesar de lo que diga la cotización, pero hay que andarse con mucho ¡Ojo! ya que la Plata está en una situación muy delicada. NO parece que sea el mejor momento para entrar en ella, a no ser que se vaya bastante ligero de "alforjas"...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/official-release-world-silver-deficits-12-years-running/

Saludos.


----------



## amador (20 Nov 2015)

En Diciembre comentaste que suele bajar, ¿no?

Bueno fernando, ya nos vas informando a los neófitos sobre algún momento más adecuado.

A mi si me gustaría comprar algunos marsupiales más en Diciembre si la plata baja un poco y el euro no se desploma ... Ah ! y algunos pajarracos de esos tan feos de la Perth de 2016  que creo que ya han salido.

Estoy viendo precios y los Canguros son ahora la moneda con menor premium, menos incluso que las Hojas de Canadá o las Filarmónicas. Curioso.

Feliz fin de semana a todos.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante... a pesar de lo que diga la cotización, pero hay que andarse con mucho ¡Ojo! ya que la Plata está en una situación muy delicada. NO parece que sea el mejor momento para entrar en ella, a no ser que se vaya bastante ligero de "alforjas"...
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/official-release-world-silver-deficits-12-years-running/
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2015)

Hola, amador: Normalmente, esta época del año, y casi todo Diciembre, suele ser BAJISTA para la Plata y el 2015 parece que seguirá con la "norma" o la pauta estacional asociada a este metal. Sin embargo, por contra es un período muy bueno para el Oro y, en cambio, ya ves... Por tanto, vete a saber qué tendrán "pensado" al respecto, aunque me inclino porque continúe la presión a la baja y me estoy refiriendo a la Plata...

De momento, los $14 están aguantando por los "pelos", pero no veo "catalizadores" que puedan impulsarla hacia arriba. Si pierde el actual soporte no serían raros los $13,50... A medio plazo incluso podría irse bastante más abajo. Juegan en contra la posible subida de los tipos de interés en USA, la subida del USD y mucho ¡Ojo! al Índice del Dólar... luego la previsible Recesión mundial y que, en lo personal, pienso que ya estamos inmersos en ella.

En el Oro ya comenté ayer que no veo "visibilidad" en el precio y, de momento, mejor estar a la "espera" para aquellos que quieran entrar. No obstante, contad también con la posible continuación de la devaluación del EUR y parece que vuelve a cobrar "consenso" el que se vea la paridad en el par EUR/USD...

Y os dejo un artículo que tiene también mis mismas "percepciones" respecto al Oro, aunque tampoco es "extraño", ya que Armstrong y yo tenemos trabajos de Prospectiva muy parecidos... pero el mío empieza a andar más acertado. Sin embargo, aún es pronto para "pronunciarse"...

- Gold, Geopolitics, & the Dollar | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Nov 2015)

Muy interesante este artículo...

- Hang Onto Your Wallets: Negative Interest Rates, the War on Cash, and the $10 Trillion Bail-in | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## FelipeAguirre (20 Nov 2015)

En el *XAU/USD veo una excelente entrada al mercado por alcance del nivel 1104.15: va hacia abajo


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2015)

Ante la teórica e inminente subida de tipos que se lleva planteando desde hace meses, y de darse esta definitivamente en la próxima reunión de la FED en diciembre, pienso que podría ser un momento muy propicio (repito, solo si hay subida), para posicionarse largos en metal cara el 2016.

Hay que andar muy finos con esta posible entrada, pues es evidente que si sucede esa subida, tenemos mínimo dos variables que nos afectan de manera rápida y a las que habría que intentar atajar:

subida de 0,25 puntos, que será lo máximo que se produzca.

Bajada del oro en primera instancia (horas o quizá días por la volatilidad del oro papel)

Depreciación del €/$ por la atracción de divisas hacia el mercado americano.

¿Cómo puede ser la proporcionalidad?

Es difícil saber cuanto puede caer el oro en ese anuncio en un primer momento...quizá un 2%, pero tampoco mucho más, un 0,25% de subida de tipos es apenas nada, pero aquí se juega con que se podría invertir la tendencia y seguir subiendo en el futuro (eso ya lo dudo más)

¿Cuanto bajará el €?, ¿estaremos en un mes cerca de la paridad? (es un -7% desde ya...parece una perdida considerable esperar para comprar oro ante su posible bajada)

La opción más plausible de andar por casa, es invertir en la bolsa americana ante la posible subida de tipos, pero subida de tipos en teoría baja el interés por la bolsa, así que la manera más barata de conseguir dólares, juega con ese riesgo.

La otra opción es cambiar ahora € por $ hasta el día de la noticia de teórica subida de tipos, siempre que se disponga de un exchanger sin apenas comisión o se tenga una cuenta en $ para mantener el saldo y el dinero disponible para comprar el oro físico tras el anuncio.

Protegerse con CHF ante cualquier variación tampoco es mala opción, aun que quizá sea la mas conservadora, y no rentabilicemos la subida del $ respecto al €, solo mantendríamos poder adquisitivo...que ya no es poco.

Hagamos lo que hagamos, la cosa se plantea complicada para rapiñar ese 5% que podemos perder de poder adquisitivo antes de que termine el año, ya sea comprando oro ya, o manteniendo los € en cartera.

Imaginad como se habrán sentido en Venezuela o Brasil...ahí no ha sido un 5% o un 15%...miedo me daría pensar eso y ver el oro subir referenciado en mi divisa, y convirtiéndose el precio de una onza en el salario de muchos meses, que es lo que ha sucedido allí, y en más lugares. 

Mucho ojo con el movimiento, es complicado.

Buen fin de semana a todos.

*edito para aportar otra opción:*

Se puede intentar ponerse corto en € con $, o se puede ir corto en oro con $, por último se puede abrir corto en S&P con $ hasta el anuncio. Son opciones que no recomiendo, pues aquí estamos para salvaguardar valor, y no especular con él, pero yo en otro tiempo ya estaría posicionado fijo 

Todo esto solo hasta saber lo que hace la FED.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Esta mañana he estado mirando los resultados del 3er Trimestre de las principales mineras "oreras" y empiezo a tenerlo un poco más "claro"... Según lo que he "husmeado", más el impacto que pudiera tener un alza de tipos en USA y, por ende, en el Índice del Dólar, es muy posible que el Oro se vaya más abajo del actual soporte y podríamos ver esos $1000/$978... Lo que más me ha llamado la atención, viendo los resultados a los que hacia referencia, es que las "oreras" seguirían ganando dinero... ¿Cómo puede ser eso? Pues, SÍ, a mí también me ha sorprendido y es que podemos concluir que el coste de extracción promedio en la industria ha sido de $900, pero hay quienes han llegado a optimizar el precio por debajo de ese precio y la horquilla va desde los ¡$635! hasta los $895... Así que podemos concluir que incluso a los precios actuales las mineras están ganando dinero, menos eso sí, pero ganando...

Pasando a otra cuestión, el comportamiento del Oro vs otras alzas de tipos de interés efectuadas por la FED es algo que tiene también ciertas "pautas" y que estudié en el pasado. Normalmente, cuando el Oro cotiza alto suele reaccionar negativamente ante la subida de tipos, pero cuando está bajo -como sucede ahora- suele moverse al alza después de la incertidumbre "inicial"... Aunque eso ya lo analizaré después de que pasen unos determinados eventos y comprobar también si suceden, ya que sino hay que plantearse otros escenarios. Lo primero es esperar a la decisión de la FED el 16 de Diciembre y que parece será determinante en la evolución del precio del Oro en el corto plazo... Más tarde, ya la evolución del USD/Índice del Dólar, los precios del Crudo y otras Materias Primas... Por tanto, aún queda "tela por cortar".

¿Qué hacer? Yo, de momento, "quieto, parado"... No pienso hacer NADA, ya que me saqué la acción de Goldcorp por esa razón y visto lo de ayer no me equivoqué. Creo que más adelante, con más "visibilidad", se podrá entrar en esa u otras "oreras", pero ahora mismo hay demasiada incertidumbre. Y un aspecto defensivo a tener en cuenta, y mí último movimiento ha ido por ahí, es subir la liquidez en CHF y mantenerla sin plazo a la espera de eventos que aconsejen salirse de este "refugio".

Y para quienes vayan "cojos" en el Oro, y también en la Plata, que ponderen si les sale a cuenta esperar la caída en la cotización de esos MPs si también lo hace el EUR...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* quietos parados es una buena opción. Todo lo que he expuesto, se va al carajo por la teoría del sentimiento contrario.

Lo que yo he aportado antes es la "lógica" de los acontecimientos, pero puede que el oro ya haya descontado por estas cotas la subida de tipos, lo mismo para el €, y quizá, al saberse de la subida, pues suceda todo lo contrario.

Vamos a tener volatilidad, eso seguro, y si se está hábil se puede sacar partido de la misma. Cuando operaba el par €/$ en el mercado de futuros, tenía "amagos de infarto" cada minuto que pasaba viendo como variaban los precios minutos antes de las decisiones de tipos por parte de la FED.

Recuerdo tener abiertos unos 20.000€ en contratos y en menos de un minuto pasé de ganar unos 2000€ a perder 1500€ por la volatilidad...finalmente creo recordar que cerré posiciones con un par de cientos de ganancia y 1 año de vida menos. Por eso no recomiendo posicionarse en derivados cuya volatilidad no sea soportable (tanto en perdidas como en beneficios), a mi no se me daba del todo mal, pero finalmente claudicó mi cuerpo, no mi mente...espero no tener que regresar nunca a eso.

Yo seguramente tenga cargada la escopeta el día de las volatilidades para comprar oro quizá antes del anuncio, quizá justo después. Dejo aplazada la compra para ese día o el siguiente con casi total seguridad...tengo que hacerme con una del año del mono a buen precio para seguir con la colección.

Buena tarde a todos, sobre todo a los futboleros.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Pienso que lo "normal" es que se viera una fuerte volatilidad de aquí al 16 de Diciembre, perooooo... ya hace tiempo que en los mercados NO impera ninguna "lógica": ¿Es normal y "compatible" la altura de los índices bursátiles con la situación geopolítica mundial? Convendrás conmigo que PARA NADA... En un pasado no tan lejano, ahora las cosas estarían de otro modo. Por ejemplo, yo recuerdo lo sucedido en y tras los atentados del 11-S y lo de ahora no tiene NADA que ver con aquello. ¿Por qué? Pues, vete a saber... perooooo ya sabemos como el dinero está siendo DIRIGIDO hacia donde "ellos" quieren, a pesar de "nadar" contra corriente y cuando se acaben las "fuerzas" ya sabemos lo que le espera... y otra cosa es el cuándo eso sucederá.

Respecto a los MPs, mi posición actual es NEUTRA, pero porque siendo BAJISTAS van acompasados por la depreciación del EUR, así que más o menos "lo comido por lo servido"... Y hay algo en lo que debiera fijarse la gente, aunque NO "caiga" en ello, y es en la fuerte devaluación que lleva la "moneda única" en relación al USD y ello supone una perdida importante del Patrimonio personal... aunque esté enmascarada bajo el "paraguas" del EUR.

Bien, para "complementar" el inicio de mi comentario, he rescatado de mis archivos un viejo artículo y que muchos "metaleros" desconocerán. Reflexionad sobre lo que dice y también por lo mí comentado... Por cierto, el anterior ciclo alcista del Oro se inició, en mi modesta opinión, el 11-S...

- Rebelion. El oro de las Torres Gemelas

Saludos.


----------



## CocheSinRuedas (22 Nov 2015)

Bueno.
Ya es hora de que me presente.
Llevo siguiendo este hilo un par de años (desde antes de registrarme).
En principio no sabía nada de este tema... Metaleros...heavy metal?
Pero poco a poco me he enganchado, sobre todo por el nivel de las aportaciones y los extras fuera del tema (geopolitica principalmente).
Desgraciadamente poco puedo aportar, ni de bolsa ni de metales. 
Pero que sepan que como yo, habrá muchos que disfrutan con sus escritos.

En fin, gracias y abrazos sinceros.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# CocheSinRuedas: Bienvenido al hilo y le agradezco sus elogios para cuantos hacemos posible el mismo. Como siempre digo, intentamos hacerlo lo mejor posible y respetando a todo el mundo que esté por la labor de aportar. Eso sí, aquí cada cual tiene su propia opinión y la expresa... después los que nos leen pueden hacerse su propia composición de lugar. Y de lo que NO hay duda es que tenemos un gran seguimento... y por algo será.

Bueno, en los últimos días, tenemos algo descuidada la Geopolítica, así que dejo dos interesantes artículos...

- Rebelion.

- Francia y Siria: la urgencia de entender la geopolÃ*tica - OpiniÃ³n en RT

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os enlazo un artículo muy preocupante y que abunda en lo que venimos comentando en este hilo desde hace ya tiempo... Recuerdo que mis prospecciones en la Primavera del pasado año adelantaban todo esto y los foreros más "antiguos" lo recordarán... Los que no andáis bien de Inglés, podéis activar el traductor del navegador, ya que normalmente lo que enlazamos siempre suele tener interés y este artículo es muy "indicativo". De hecho, el conforero oinoko hace muy pocos días que aportó información al respecto... Y NO os creáis lo de la "recuperación" que venden unos HdP MENTIROSOS y de la peor RALEA. Ellos conocen bien estos datos y que, evidentemente, obvian... Por consiguiente, seguir haciendo los "deberes" porque de aquí a pocos años podemos encontrarnos en una situación bastante penosa y ojalá me equivoque, aunque esa "percepción" creo que es común en la mayor parte de los que colaboramos en este hilo.

- Global Trade Just Snapped: Container Freight Rates Plummet 70% In 3 Weeks | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (22 Nov 2015)

Uff... que mala pinta

gracias por el artículo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, comenzamos el día con los MPs en su tónica bajista. Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1169,90 y la Plata a $13,950. Por otro lado en las Materias Primas se ven caídas y destacan las del Crudo y del Cobre. Imagino que algo que ver tendrán las noticias procedentes de China y que indican que allí los precios de las Materias Primas han caído a mínimos de los últimos 16 años, aunque éste dato tengo que contrastarlo en medios económicos más solventes que el que he leído. De ser cierto, pues menuda "pinta" tiene el futuro inmediato... Y en el par EUR/USD continúa el "castigo": 1,0618...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - El final del ciclo de la deuda

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Nov 2015)

Hola, buenas tardes, yo no metería el oil exactamente en la misma cesta que el cobre... el crudo tiene más variables como p.ej. el nuevo escenario que va ocupando el conflicto de Siria

https://youtu.be/Kp0lflQ9UuY

https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/192354-putin-levantar-embargo-suministros-equipos-nuclear-iran

A Rusia no le interesan estos precios, veremos qué pasa en la próxima reunión de la opep

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: El Crudo y el Cobre suelen caer casi al mismo tiempo en un entorno de recesión económica. Puedes comprobar cómo hicieron el mismo "trayecto" en la caída del 2008...

Eso no quita para que en el Crudo hayas muchas más variables que en el Cobre, sobre todo en lo que se refiere a la Geopolítica que impere en cada momento, aunque la verdad ya no sé si eso es algo del pasado... porque hay cierto "desacople" entre la creciente tensión geopolítica mundial y el precio del Crudo. Hace tiempo que vemos cosas que se salen de lo que considerábamos lógico y "normal"...

Bueno, a Rusia pueden no interesarle los bajos precios del Crudo, pero me parece que va a tener que "tragar" con los mismos durante bastante tiempo y ahí poco puede hacer: Oferta y Demanda...

Y dejo esto...

- Entrada en cesta de FMI no afectará a estabilidad de yuan, dice banco central Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Nov 2015)

Supongo que la función de la opep es ajustar la oferta a la demanda. 
en mi opinión no parece sostenible por mucho tiempo extraer petróleo con pérdidas y debería haber países con problemas que al final tiren la toalla, pero si hacen todo lo posible por mantener sus cuotas de mercado sería porque deben saber algo al respecto.

Muy interesante reunión en todo caso, a los conspiranoicos como yo nos encantan... jejejej

A la caída del cobre y las materias primas en general habría que descontarle una bajada de gastos de producción que supone el petróleo a 40$, Por cierto que atención al cobre cómo se ha puesto hoy. ambos en soporte.

saludos


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2015)

El petróleo evidentemente es el "rey" en cuanto a demanda de commodities. Todos, o casi todos, nos dejamos un buen pico del sueldo en él al año. Ya no solo de manera directa en combustibles, si no en todos sus derivados, desde neumáticos, hasta bolsas de plástico, pasando por el plástico que está hecho el teclado con el que escribimos.

Sin embargo, y haciendo el inciso del artículo que añadió *Fernando* del Baltic dry index...si baja de forma estrepitosa la demanda de mercancías básicas como el hierro, carbón, grano...baja la distribución vía fletes marítimos, y por tanto los grandes consumidores de petróleo (navieras), se quedan en puerto al a espera de que se demanden sus servicios.

Si eso lo extrapolamos al resto de industrias mundiales, entenderemos que lo que nosotros echamos al coche, es una minucia, comparada a lo que ha bajado la demanda del oro negro...y si las cosas no cambian, hay petróleo barato para un tiempo.

¿Esperamos que la OPEP haga algo al respecto?...pues algo hará, pero creo que poco se notará, pues para un ciudadano de a pié, es fácil decir, ¡que cierren el grifo!, pero estos mega extractores de petróleo, tienen unos costos fijos que cubrir impresionantes, y unas inversiones no amortizadas multimillonarias, si cierran el grifo, no cubren costos y van al tacho en menos de un trimestre.

Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, mientras haya excedente en el mercado, no se puede bajar el precio, pues la industria se expone a que ese excedente dure meses, y el precio no suba, por consiguiente, siguen produciendo, con el pensamiento de ¡más vale algo para mi, que mucho para otro!...o ¡sí yo cierro el grifo y mi primo no...él gana lo que yo pierdo! ... así que la ley de la oferta y la demanda en el petróleo, puede tardar mucho en igualarse.

Es un momento complicado, reitero que sobre los 35$ la cosa debería frenarse...si es que se llegan a ver...pero también pienso que puede durar meses esta situación de precios deprimidos.

En cuanto a esos soportes en los metales, los veo forzando demasiado, ya no apostaría por que aguantaran, la última gráfica que puse del oro, los osciladores marcaban rebote o lateral hasta relajarse...ahora ya están relajados, y si quieren, pueden retomar las bajadas.

Un saludo y buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: Mira, cuando se presta dinero barato se suele conducir a una sobreproducción en determinados sectores y eso a su vez incrementa los inventarios, de manera que a pesar de que haya demanda, los precios tienden a descender a niveles que pueden ser muy bajos... Y eso que te comento lo puedes aplicar a la industria petrolera.

Ahora, vayamos al "detalle", ya que insistes en el tema de la próxima reunión de la OPEP... Si no recuerdo mal -y es así-, en Noviembre de 2014 la OPEP fijó la producción sin cambios en 30 millones de barriles por día. ¿Y...? Pues, en ningún momento lo han respetado, siendo Arabia Saudita e Irak los alumnos "aventajados" en esa práctica.

Luego, atom ant, considera que Arabia Saudita está siendo el gran rival de Rusia en la exportación de Petróleo a Europa... De ahí, que la intervención de Rusia en el conflicto de Siria, tenga diferentes objetivos, independientemente de eliminar a los elementos del EI.

Por otro lado, te falta otra pieza en el "puzzle": Irán... Ese país pronto comenzará a exportar de nuevo e imagino que de forma masiva: necesita urgentemente divisas.

Con todo esto que te comento, ¿crees que no vas a ver el precio del Petróleo más abajo? Pues, creo que acabaremos viéndolo más pronto que tarde... Además, el contexto económico recesivo actual "invita" a ello.

Respecto al Cobre, atom ant, en los $2 NO hay un soporte de entidad y hay que irse al más "cercano" y "decente", que se encuentra en torno a los $1,5... y que también tiene visos de verse...

# paketazo: Ya indiqué que no veía "visibilidad" en los precios de los MPs, ya no por AT, que ya me vale (ya estás tú ahí), sino por los indicadores por los que yo suelo guiarme. Y uno de ellos es el Índice del Dólar que hoy ya ha testeado los 100,05. Parece que es cuestión de poco tiempo el que los rebase y entonces ya podremos ir poniendo "velas"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: InnovaciÃ³n monetaria para salvar al mundo

- Más de 500 yihadistas reciben atención médica en el Ziv Medical Centre de Israel,

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Dejo esto... y de lo que NO dicen NADA los "vende humos"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-desde-2007-mientras-el-aleman-ha-ganado-un-5

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Nov 2015)

buenos días, solo he hecho la primera entrada casi simbólica pero en fin, mantendré la posición al menos mientras siga en verde. aunque no creo que baje de 40 el Brent con esta situación pre-bélica super rara.

reconozco que no había mirado el gráfico del cobre, llevo muchos meses apartado, pero en todo caso los números redondos suelen funcionar para rebotes puntuales

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2015)

Hola, atom ant: Si la toma de posiciones en el Petróleo a largo plazo es una de las mejores opciones de inversión que hay ahora mismo, incluso a los precios actuales, pero eso no quita para que sea bajista y con malas perspectivas a corto y medio plazo... Si lo tienes claro, y "colchón", puedes ir promediando a la baja. Total, habrá un día en que el Petróleo retome una nueva senda alcista y, posiblemente, dejará unos buenos rendimientos para aquellos que hayan sabido verlo y "aguantar"...

Perooooo... de momento, esto es lo que hay y menudo "INVIERNO" que se avecina. Claro que esto NO sale en los canales habituales de información...

- Los precios de las materias primas caen a mínimos de 2002 Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## dalmore_12y (24 Nov 2015)

Buenos días, 

¿Que opinión os merece lo del caza ruso derribado por los turcos?


----------



## Energia libre (24 Nov 2015)

Hola fernandojcg nunca había entrado en este blog de bolsa e inversiones, aunque te había leido en el hilo del oro de economia.
Permiteme una pregunta, que seguro has contestado antes pero el hilo es largo: venderias hoy oro físico (1 kilo, en banco suizo) o esperarias y crees posible una subida del mismo o vamos para abajo sin remedio y hasta donde?, que opinas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# dalmore_12y: De momento, faltan más datos, pero en principio me parece que ha sido una decisión que ya estaba tomada hace tiempo... Me explico: no es un incidente nuevo entre Rusia y Turquía en la frontera siria, por tanto para realizar una acción tan "extrema" por parte de Turquía ya debía de haberse adoptado un "protocolo" al respecto, de manera que "detrás" tiene que haber una decisión política por parte de la OTAN o más, propiamente, de los EE.UU. y, quizás, sin que éste país "consultará" con sus "socios" de la Alianza. Ésto último me parece que es lo más plausible que haya sucedido en esta ocasión.

A mí me ha hecho "pensar" un hecho que no se comenta y es que creo que mañana el ministro ruso de Exteriores, Serguei Lavrov, tenía prevista una visita a Ankara... ¿Simple "casualidad" lo de hoy?

Y, en cualquier caso, a Turquía se le ha ido la "olla", aparte de demostrar una gran HIPOCRESÍA... Son innumerables las ocasiones en que Turquía ha violado el espacio aéreo sirio para bombardear su territorio y también están reportados los ataques con armamento pesado terrestre desde la frontera turca. Esto, en "condiciones normales", se consideraría una declaración de guerra por parte del país agredido, en este caso Siria, pero claro ya sabemos cuál es la situación en que se encuentran las Fuerzas Armadas sirias...

Resumiendo, a falta de más detalles, queda ver cuál será la reacción de Rusia y que NO tiene porqué ser en "caliente", más conociendo la "frialdad" e inteligencia de la que hace gala Putin, pero que éste se "vengará" lo tengo claro y falta ver el "formato"... Desde luego, Turquía va a tener que "bajarse" los pantalones porque no se puede buscar un enemigo tan poderoso en sus mismas puertas y lo del "paraguas" atlántico vamos a dejarlo...

En fin, lo malo de todo esto es que se confirma que cualquier día nos podemos encontrar con un mundo "diferente" y en cuestión de horas... La situación mundial recuerda los peores momentos de la Guerra Fría y entonces se salvaron los "muebles", pero ahora el riesgo de confrontación directa parece cada vez más cercano.

# Energía libre: Realmente, sigo pensando igual que cuando escribía en el hilo que me comentas. Vamos, que hay muchos de allí que me siguen aquí, bueno a mí y a los demás compañeros que nos aportan excelentes comentarios e informaciones.

Mí "discurso" sigue siendo el mismo: el Oro es un buen "refugio/seguro" y/o "reserva de valor"... Hechas estas consideraciones, pues si te sirve de algo, te diré que yo no he vendido mi Oro -ni la Plata...-, pero porque NO lo tengo como "ahorro/inversión", aunque podría llegar a serlo si se dieran determinados precios y que permitieran aligerar la carga.

¿Qué va a hacer el Oro a futuro? La verdad, NO lo sé... Si me preguntas por mis "sensaciones" actuales, que no "percepciones", pues te diría que NO soy muy optimista a corto plazo, por tanto doy bastantes posibilidades a que se pierda el actual soporte, pero a medio plazo debería moverse al alza y de forma fuerte en el largo plazo. Poner "tiempo" a los plazos ya es harto complicado hoy en día y más con lo convulsos que se van a poner los mercados y, en general, el mundo.

Mira, para ampliar mi comentario, hoy el Oro está subiendo, pero NO se ha disparado cuando es evidente que existe una fuerte tensión geopolítica y eso, en tiempos no muy lejanos, hubiera disparado la cotización...

En cualquier caso, cada uno es un mundo, y si no te encuentras cómodo con esa cantidad de Oro, pues puedes aligerar la "carga" y dependerá de si necesitas o no liquidez a un determinado plazo. También podría ser que no toleres "minusvalías" latentes... Como comprenderá, eres tú quien tiene que tomar la decisión que estimes más conveniente para ti, aunque eso sí, sin mirar luego hacia "atrás", ni para bien ni para mal...

De todas formas, sobre la marcha, aquí solemos analizar la evolución del precio del Oro y, de momento, andamos bastante atinados, tanto paketazo a través de su AT, como yo utilizando otros "parámetros"... Lo bueno que tenemos es que intentamos ser lo más honestos posible y NO tenemos intereses personales o de lucro asociados a los MPs, es decir que NO somos "vendedores" y esa siempre es una ventaja...

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (24 Nov 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿Que opinión os merece lo del caza ruso derribado por los turcos?



Creo que Fernando ya pone los puntos sobre las íes. edito para suprimir redundancias inecesarias.Mis disculpas.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Nov 2015)

Hola a todos! Veo que el hilo sigue tan animado como siempre gracias a la generosidad permanente de unos cracks como vosotros!

La verdad no tengo tiempo de escribir y tampoco casi de entrar a leer, ando muy liado... en mi "zona" actualmente estamos en estado de alerta oficiosa (supongo que entendeis), asi que aunque todavia no estoy realmente preocupado, ando con los cinco sentidos (mi mujer tiene seis, que suerte) activados....

El bombardeo de Turquia sobre el avion ruso creo que clarifica un poco los movimientos geo-politico-estrategicos en la region... simplemente decir que no creo que Turquia bombardeara sin un "apoyo" en la sombra para hacerlo... ergo, a buen entendedor...

Me acordaba creo que del articulo de Putin y el Oro (o quizas era otro), donde una de las bazas con las que jugaba Putin era que el miedo a una Guerra por parte de los europeos pusiera presion sobre los politicos para evitar un conflicto armado liderado por los usanos... bien, era algo rebuscada, pero en los ultimos dias, desde el atentando de Paris, me he quedado sorprendido al leer comentarios de lectores en El Mundo, El Pais y ABC dando su apoyo a Putin y criticando bastante abiertamente a USA... Son opinions de una minoria (los que escriben)... en la zona en la que vivo, es la opinion de la mayoria (y hablo de gente de elevado nivel cultural y poder adquisitivo)... cada vez se palpa mas un bipolarismo que no presagia nada bueno....

Respecto al crudo, hoy mismo leia que se da un 15% de probabilidades de que el crudo toque los 20 $/barril:

Goldman Sachs, OPEC: Oil could hit $20 in 2016 - Business Insider

Veremos... 

Tratare de leer los ultimos posts... un placer como siempre.

Saludos

JG


----------



## paketazo (24 Nov 2015)

Yo a 20$ en barril, no lo veo, pero ¡qué se yo!, no obstante, si se vieran esos precios, creo que todos nos imaginamos los motivos, y no sería precisamente un exceso de oferta.

Lo que está bastante claro, es que la liquidez se está convirtiendo cada día más en nuestro aliado. Y cuando digo liquidez, me refiero a disponibilidad inmediata.

Hemos visto estos días el experimento llevado a cabo en Bruselas con su para mi "sin sentido"...está claro que yo no conozco la información que tiene el servicio de inteligencia de ese país, pero si realmente existe una organización terrorista hoy en día capaz de paralizar un país, y dar poder absoluto al ejercito nacional sobre las calles, está claro que han logrado su objetivo, sembrar el caos, y restringir al 90% las libertades de los ciudadanos.

iremos viendo como evoluciona esta serie por capítulos, pero que no nos extrañe que si se da "ojalá que no" otro atroz ataque terrorista, que nos obliguen a permanecer encerrados en casa hasta nuevo aviso. Yo cuando vea eso, y lo sufra en mis carnes, podré decir sin equivocarme que ISIS o llamémosle como queramos, habrá logrado su objetivo.

Mientras, espero que la cordura regrese a las mentes brillantes de nuestros gobernantes, y entiendan que toda acción tiene una reacción, si no inmediata, si a largo plazo.

El oro de nuevo se ha revuelto al alza tímidamente, pero para mi modo de ver, falta fuelle, debería estar ya sobre los 1100$ OZ, y sin embargo titubea, y casi siempre para regresar al mínimo de dónde había salido. No obstante, yo no vendería ni un gramo...los acontecimientos pueden precipitarse en cuestión de minutos,...minutos de oro.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Nov 2015)

Hola, respecto al derribo del avión ruso, me parece que hace unos días Francia dijo que se coordinaría con Rusia para atacar al ISIS y no entorpecerse en sus maniobras aéreas. Esta especie de buen rollo entre un país de la OTAN y Rusia los USA no lo podían permitir, y no me creo que los turcos tiren un misil sin pedirles permiso antes. Ninguna oveja del rebaño puede puede hablar con Putin por su cuenta. A ver como se coordina ahora Fransua, de la OTAN, con Putin...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2015)

Hola, Mochuelo: No me ha gustado ver que has borrado parte de tu post y que entiendo era interesante. Imagino que nos hemos "cruzado" al escribir nuestros respectivos comentarios, pero el tuyo era sumamente "inteligente" y didáctico. Vamos, Mochuelo, tú has estado en el Ejército y siempre valoro las opiniones militares que tienen "fundamento", es decir que conocen el "ajo"... Además, siempre es bueno poder contrastar distintas opiniones, aunque sean semejantes, ya que suelen complementarse.

Y nada más de momento, luego con más tiempo vuelvo a este hilo que cada día está más interesante... Por cierto, aprovecho para saludar al conforero JohnGalt al que echaba a faltar.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Nov 2015)

¡Ay!... Que las "ovejas" tomen nota... Ya no tienen ningún reparo en disimular NADA...

- http://es.investing,com/analysis/co...é-nyse-elimina-ordenes-stop.-dow-jones-216453

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-nov-2015 at 21:18 ----------

Edito: No me entra el enlace. En cualquier caso lo podéis buscar en investing.com, pero la noticia es relevante porque indica que las órdenes STOP y las órdenes GTC (Good Till Cancel) dejarán de ser admitidas en los mercados NYSE, NASDAQ y BATS...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (24 Nov 2015)

La excusa que ponen es lamentable, ¿no?

“Many retail investors use stop orders as a potential method of protection but don’t fully understand the risk profile associated with the order type“

Fernando, corrijo el link, que tiene algún fallo.

Comparaciones odiosas. ¿Por qué NYSE elimina órdenes Stop? | Investing.com

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Ay!... Que las "ovejas" tomen nota... Ya no tienen ningún reparo en disimular NADA...
> 
> - http://es.investing,com/analysis/co...é-nyse-elimina-ordenes-stop.-dow-jones-216453
> 
> ...


----------



## FelipeAguirre (24 Nov 2015)

En el XAU/USD veo una excelente entrada al mercado por alcance del nivel 1104.15: va hacia abajo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# amador: Gracias por enlazarlo correctamente. Bueno, eres muy generoso en tu calificación, ya que más que "lamentable" es un insulto a la inteligencia... Cualquiera que haya estado en los mercados sabe lo que hay "detrás" de esta medida. Y por lo que parece, "ellos" NO descartan que falte menos...

# paketazo: A veces la línea que separa las libertades individuales de la Seguridad integral es muy "fina", demasiado y, por ello mismo, NUNCA contentará a todos... En lo personal, entiendo que las medidas que se están adoptando en Occidente son las que "tocan" y aún así entiendo que son demasiado "laxas"... Mira, desde el momento en que nadie pueda tomarse algo en una terraza sin el riesgo de que le aparezca y ametralle un HIJO DE PUTA en plena "Guerra Santa", pues de alguna manera ya se pierde parte de la libertad individual... para bien y para mal. Y tampoco nos coge de sorpresa que de esta situación se van a beneficiar por partida doble los de SIEMPRE... pero también lo harían por otras vías.

Y respecto al Crudo, pues no sé a qué vienen los $20... Que el Crudo puede bajar bastante más, SÍ, eso ya lo hemos comentado por aquí y lo "normal" serían ver precios en una amplia horquilla que va de los $40 a los $30. Más abajo, ya hablaríamos de otras cosas que nada tendrían que ver con la oferta y la demanda, sino con una Depresión de "Caballo"... En lo personal, me quedo con el precio "objetivo" que distes en torno a los $35 y de eso hace ya bastantes meses.

Por cierto, vaya jornadas a nivel geopolítico que estamos viviendo y dejo un amplio reportaje sobre el incidente del avión ruso derribado por Turquía e insisto en que Rusia no va a dejar en el "olvido" lo sucedido. Yo de Erdogan no dormiría especialmente "tranquilo"...

- TURQUÃA DERRIBA UN AVIÃ“N MILITAR RUSO Y LOS REBELDES DERRIBAN HELICÃ“PTERO DE RESCATE (actualizado) |

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (25 Nov 2015)

Paso a saludar. Os leo a diario. Gracias a Fernando y a los demás por todo lo que aportáis.

Hoy ha nacido mi segundo ternerín.
Menudo día ha escogido para nacer.
Tiempos oscuros se avecinan...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

¡Felicidades! TOCAYO... ¡Joder! vas rápido... ¡eh! Bueno, evidentemente, malos tiempos los que estamos viviendo y los que parece que están por venir, pero tampoco hay que desalentarse y la vida, maragold, nunca ha sido fácil... Sin embargo, esperemos que todo se reconduzca y, en cualquier caso, lo mejor que puedes hacer es en tirar adelante a tu familia y lo "otro", si llega, ya se abordará como mejor podamos y sepamos...

Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Parece que hoy el Índice del Dólar está testando en "serio" el nivel de los 100... Eso ha llevado a que el EUR esté perdiendo los 1,06. En fin, parece que está bastante claro que las distintas divisas van a continuar su devaluación frente al USD...

Y os dejo esto...

- Bitcoin y oro acusados de financiar terrorismo tras atentados de París

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (25 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Mochuelo: No me ha gustado ver que has borrado parte de tu post y que entiendo era interesante. Imagino que nos hemos "cruzado" al escribir nuestros respectivos comentarios, pero el tuyo era sumamente "inteligente" y didáctico. Vamos, Mochuelo, tú has estado en el Ejército y siempre valoro las opiniones militares que tienen "fundamento", es decir que conocen el "ajo"... Además, siempre es bueno poder contrastar distintas opiniones, aunque sean semejantes, ya que suelen complementarse.
> 
> Y nada más de momento, luego con más tiempo vuelvo a este hilo que cada día está más interesante... Por cierto, aprovecho para saludar al conforero JohnGalt al que echaba a faltar.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando. Borre casi todo el post porque estaba escrito en caliente (estaba algo cabreado ) y me centraba en las incongruencias de la versión turca. Tu post era más genérico pero más centrado y estaba prácticamente de acuerdo en todo, así que delante de primeras espadas, enfunden las dagas.

Para los interesados en los detalles del derribo pongo un link al excelente blog de charlie donde se expone lo que eran mis razonamientos pero realizados con alguien con más datos y experiencia que yo.

AnÃ¡lisis Militares: Derribo de un Su-24M en Siria, ¿ Incidente repentino o premeditado ?

Lamento informarte que no soy ni fui en el ejercito o. Mis conocimientos "militares" derivan de mi interés por la historia en general (y la militar en particular), 30 años como jugador de juegos de estrategia y wargamers en tablero, plomo y PC. O sea que soy un "general de salón".

Estate seguro que aportare mis experiencias y mis opinionesn cuando considere que aportan valor al hilo y pueda robar un poco de tiempo a mi atribulada vida de de padre de familia numerosa. De hecho voy redactando un post sobre mi experiencia con los mineros en bolsa.

Por cierto ya que escribo mi enhorabuena a Maragold por el nuevo retoño.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

Hola, Mochuelo: Pues, me habré equivocado en mis apreciaciones, pero te había leído algunos comentarios sobre materia militar y pensé que, probablemente, habías estado en el Ejército, al menos haciendo el suspendido Servicio Militar... Bien, tampoco es tan importante y, la verdad, es que la REALIDAD no tiene nada que ver con los juegos de estrategia y el único que conozco bien de esas características es el Ajedrez.

En cualquier caso, el conocimiento del enlace que colocas ya indica que, aunque sea desde el "salón", conoces el tema.

Mira, yo tengo más "experiencia" y en el tema del avión ruso abatido hay muchas cosas que precisan de una "explicación" satisfactoria y que, de momento, NO existe. Por ejemplo, esto...

- CENTRO OPERACIONES AÉREAS COMBINADAS DE TORREJÓN (CAOC-TJ) - EMAD

Más claro, AGUA... ¿NO? ¡Ah! y me viene a la memoria que no hace tanto tiempo que desde ahí salió la orden para que un caza portugués se mostrará ante un avión ruso para indicarle que se encontraba en territorio de la OTAN. Es decir, que existen unos procedimientos y "protocolos" que aquí Turquía se ha saltado...

Saludos.


----------



## maragold (25 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Felicidades! TOCAYO... ¡Joder! vas rápido... ¡eh! Bueno, evidentemente, malos tiempos los que estamos viviendo y los que parece que están por venir, pero tampoco hay que desalentarse y la vida, maragold, nunca ha sido fácil... Sin embargo, esperemos que todo se reconduzca y, en cualquier caso, lo mejor que puedes hacer es en tirar adelante a tu familia y lo "otro", si llega, ya se abordará como mejor podamos y sepamos...
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo.



Gracias amigos!

Ahí estamos... y cuidar de la familia pasa en gran parte por proteger sus activos.
Y ya sabemos cuál es el seguro protector. Generación tras generación...

Uy. Otro cambio de pañal...


----------



## Pedernal (25 Nov 2015)

Hola, yo respecto a lo del caza ruso sigo pensando lo mismo y es que muchos países europeos pertenecientes a la OTAN, incluido ahora Francia después del atentado, se estaban acercando a Rusia. En concreto Francia se iba a poner de acuerdo con Rusia para coordinar ataques a ISIS. 
Y por eso, con el derribo del avión Ruso los EEUU han puesto fin al buen rollo y han encerrado sus ovejas en su establo, que para eso son suyas y no se les permite ir por libre.
Recordemos que Francia se salió de la OTAN en los años 60, por discrepancias monetarias con los EEUU. 

Bueno, después del rollo, un proverbio chino: 
Los aficionados a la estrategia juegan al ajedrez, los generales juegan al "go".

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Mochuelo (25 Nov 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, yo respecto a lo del caza ruso sigo pensando lo mismo y es que muchos países europeos pertenecientes a la OTAN, incluido ahora Francia después del atentado, se estaban acercando a Rusia. En concreto Francia se iba a poner de acuerdo con Rusia para coordinar ataques a ISIS.
> Y por eso, con el derribo del avión Ruso los EEUU han puesto fin al buen rollo y han encerrado sus ovejas en su establo, que para eso son suyas y no se les permite ir por libre.
> Recordemos que Francia se salió de la OTAN en los años 60, por discrepancias monetarias con los EEUU.
> 
> ...



Veremos como termina todo, los franceses no tienen vocación de ovejas y deberían tener claro ya quien mata a los suyos y quien les apoya. Que sus gobiernos se den por enterados es otra cuestión. En occidente tenemos una visión clusewitziana de las guerras.


«*La guerra es la continuación de la política por otros medios*»
Carl von Clausewitz


----------



## Pedernal (25 Nov 2015)

Mochuelo, no se que pensar, quizá los franceses de ahora no son como los que hicieron la revolución francesa y ni el presidente de Francia actual, es De Gaulle. Europa lleva desde la Segunda Gerra Mundial tutelada por el dollar, la única que resistió un poco fue Francia y regreso al redil.
Cada vez nuestros líderes parecen más unas marionetas en manos de la banca. Los Rusos, causan simpatía porque van por libre y son fuertes, aunque también tienen lo suyo... 
Viviremos tiempos interesantes...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mira que hay proverbios chinos que son rematadamente buenos, pero el que me ha colocado el conforero Pedernal no puede ser más desafortunado o su origen debe ser anterior a la irrupción de Gengis Kan... Y desde entonces China no ha destacado precisamente por su potencia militar y la "genialidad" de sus generales... si hasta Vietnam le ha dado en sus últimas confrontaciones bélicas.

En cualquier caso, son dos juegos muy diferentes y me quedo, obviamente, con el Ajedrez y que es el más parecido a una confrontación directa o, para entendernos, una batalla. Y conozco el Go... ya que me aburrió profundamente hace algo más de cuatro décadas, aunque allá cada cual con sus gustos...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo...

- LA CRISIS DE SIRIA EN MANOS DE AUTÃ‰NTICOS LOCOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, a medida que se van conociendo nuevos datos, la posición de Turquía queda muy TOCADA...

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (25 Nov 2015)

Rusia emplazará en Siria misiles S-400, a 30 kilómetros de la frontera turca - 20minutos.es

El sistema garantiza el derribo de objetivos aéreos a una distancia de 250 kilómetros. 

Es capaz de derribar de forma simultánea 36 objetivos, mientras que puede apuntar a 72. 

La medida se ha anunciado un día después de que Turquía derribase un caza ruso al que acusa de haber violado su espacio aéreo. 

Putin afirma que no excluye nuevos incidentes con Turquía y advierte de que Moscú reaccionará "de una u otra forma".


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

Especulando sobre las posibles tenencias físicas de Plata por parte de JP Morgan...

- Will JP Morgan Dump Physical Silver Into The Next Price Rally? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Nov 2015)

Fernandojcg, la verdad es que el proverbio es malo, jejejeje pero esque se lo digo muchas veces a un amigo que le gusta el ajedrez para chincharle un poco y estaba a huevo la cosa. 
De todas formas estoy casi convencido de que Sun Tzu jugaba al Go, aunque a mi personalmente es un juego que me resulta muy aburrido. 
Bueno que empiezo a divagar, un saludo a todos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y os dejo un interesante artículo...
> 
> - LA CRISIS DE SIRIA EN MANOS DE AUTÃ‰NTICOS LOCOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...



Buenísimo artículo. Solo un detalle que comentar, el autor incluye a Rand Paul entre los extremistas militaristas, lo cual o es un *error grave o un dato malintencionado*. Rand Paul es el hijo de Ron Paul, el candidato antimilitarista simpatizante de la escuela austríaca. Rand, como su padre, critica el complejo militar industrial y prefiere el aislacionismo clásico de la vieja derecha para su país. En sus propias palabras:

Si no es de extrema necesidad y hay que ir a la guerra, Pau dice que “*seguiría la Constitución y esperar la aprobación del Congreso antes de mandar a nuestros hombres y mujeres a la batalla*”.

Igualico igualico que los fanáticos militaristas Bush y Obama, vamos.

Son detalles, pero de detalles está hecha toda realidad. Y como en tantos temas, la izquierda *invariablemente* miente sobre este tipo de hechos que trastocan su visión. La derecha generalmente miente sobre todos.


----------



## Morsa (25 Nov 2015)

Aunque en el resto de temas colaboro más bien poco porque tengo poco que aportar, vengo a romper una lanza a favor del go. Personalmente me gusta bastante más que el ajedrez, aunque ahora lo tengo bastante abandonado y requiere estudio y práctica continua.

Comentar a los conforeros que el esfuerzo inicial que requiere el go para extraerle más jugo y disfrutarlo es bastante mayor que el ajedrez, pero que compensa con creces.

No recomiendo a nadie iniciarse solo en ello, porque es facil caer en lo que indicáis ambos y que parezca un juego bastante tonto o aburrido. Mejor empezar en alguna asociación, con algo de dedicación y libros de problemas, estrategias, etc... adquiere una dimensión increible y niveles de tensión muy intensos en las partidas.

saludos y gracias por las contínuas colaboraciones!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Nov 2015)

Hola, kikepm: En lo personal, te diré que me causó sorpresa ver el nombre de Rand Paul a dicha "asociación"... Luego, busqué la fuente, entre otras cosas porque suelo leer ese medio: Veterans Today... Por tanto, el comentario en origen no pertenece a ningún medio de "izquierdas", así que aquí te equivocas totalmente, porque te puedo asegurar que Veterans Today no está en esa "órbita"...

Por lo demás, el artículo es -como bien dices- muy bueno. Sin embargo, ya te digo que me ha "intrigado" la asociación que hace Veterans Today de Rand Paul...

Y te corrijo por hacer justicia a la verdad, porque lo hubiera hecho igualmente si el "color" hubiera sido diferente. Bueno, creo que ya sabes que intento ser lo más honesto posible, al menos conmigo mismo...

# Morsa: Es cuestión de gustos... Entiendo que el Go se debe ver como algo más complejo, es decir estratégico, y el Ajedrez mucho más directo. En fin, yo me quedaré siempre con el Ajedrez y más a estas "alturas"...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Nov 2015)

*Harry Dent recomienda no comprar oro hasta 2023 o hasta que valga $250-$400, demoledor articulo para los goldbug.*
_
Maybe When You’re Dead!
By Harry S. Dent Jr., Senior Editor, Economy & Markets

EditorI have so many bets on the go with gold bugs like Porter Stansberry (Stansberry Research) and Jeff Clark at Casey Research… and I just keep winning ‘em.

That’s something to be happy about, right?

But I’m more pained than happy about it because, when I debate these guys (including Peter Schiff), we all agree that we’re in an unprecedented debt and financial bubble with QE adding kerosene to the fire. We all agree that things are about to end very badly.

But we disagree on the outcome of this bubble burst.

They see the dollar collapsing and gold going to $5,000-plus.

I see the dollar strengthening and gold going to as low as $250 an ounce (at the lowest).

This leaves worried investors like you throwing your arms in the air: do you buy gold, or sell it?

My research says to stay away from gold until at least 2023 or $250-$400, whichever comes first. And today I wanted to share just one of my reasons for saying so...

What sets my research apart from those gold bugs I battle is that I study longer term cycles, from where I can see clear oscillations between inflation and deflation – like the extreme deflation of the 1930s and the extreme inflation of the 1970s.

Both extremes, along with demographic downturns in spending, create financial crises and long-term downturns in the economy.

Gold bugs think gold responds in kind to each. They’re wrong. It responds differently.

The two great illusions in the gold camp are that:

Gold is a crisis hedge, and
Gold is the only true currency.

The real truth is that gold is the very best inflation hedge.

Look at this chart…

See larger image

As you can see, gold correlates more than anything else with inflation. It was one of the very best investments during the inflationary crisis of the 1970s, when gold exploded nearly 10 times in value.

And gold bugs think we’re heading for more inflation.

That’s where we differ. I don’t see inflation on the horizon – I see more deflation, where we’ll see the deleveraging of massive debt and financial bubbles. This follows every debt bubble in history.

Their gold forecasts are based on the assumption that, after unprecedented money creation to stimulate the economy, we would see massive inflation… or even hyperinflation.

In such a world, gold would take off again.

Maybe I’m senile, but it’s been seven years and counting, and inflation is nowhere in sight.

There’s a couple reasons why.

For one, our economy had already over-expanded, with debt growing 2.6 times GDP for 26 years in the great boom. Consumers and businesses both over-expanded and over-borrowed... and our government ran unprecedented deficits in a boom period.

Secondly, all this new money the Fed threw at us didn’t go much into lending and expanding the money supply – which would have caused inflation.

Instead, it went into financial speculation in asset bubbles at zero short-term and long-term interest rates (adjusted for inflation).

In short, inflation is not the threat. Deflation is. With the largest, global financial asset and debt bubble in recorded history, when this goes belly up, trillions of dollars are going to disappear overnight, like magic… now you see it, now you don’t! That’s not only going to strengthen the dollar, it’s going to create a massive wave of deflation and the destruction of gold.

Still, the bugs cling to their gold: “But Harry, look at all the crises through history. Gold has soared during each one!”

True, but one little detail they’re conveniently ignoring is that almost all the crises we’ve witnessed over the last century have been inflationary. World War I. World War II. Vietnam. The Cold War. The OPEC embargoes and inflation crisis of the 1970s.

Only the 1930s were deflationary – and back then, gold was fixed in price and confiscated!

So we can’t judge its real performance during that time. But we can judge its real performance during the first short deflationary crisis in late 2008, when the banking and financial system melted down.

And what did gold do? It went running to mommy! Between June and November 2008, the greatest deflationary financial crisis we have seen in a long time, gold went down 33% and silver 50%!

And the dollar that was supposed to collapse? It went up 27% in that crisis.

We’re in for more of the same ahead, only worse.

Earlier, I mentioned there were two myths gold bugs relied on. I’ve debunked the first today, and I debunk the second in my newest book How to Survive (& Thrive) in the Great Gold Bust Ahead. I also delve into the numerous other myths gold bugs rely on to trap you like a moth to the flame.

That book is due for release on December 1. We’ve reserved a handful of copies to give to subscribers for free. Get your name on the waiting list now.

Sure, gold may well get as high as $5,000 one day – in the next great 30-year commodity cycle. But you may be dead before that day comes.

Don’t let gold be the anchor that drowns your retirement.


Harry_


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2015)

Interesante aporte *Racional*, solo le diría una sencilla cosa a este hombre cuando dice :

_*En segundo lugar, todo este dinero nuevo que la Fed lanzó contra nosotros no fue tanto en los préstamos y la ampliación de la oferta de dinero - lo que habría causado la inflación.

En su lugar, entró en la especulación financiera en las burbujas de activos a corto plazo y largo plazo de cero las tasas de interés (ajustado por inflación).

*_

¿Qué sucederá cuando ese dinero que como bien dice entro en la especulación financiera quiera salir todo de golpe?

¿Qué pasará cuando las burbujas estallen, tanto la de bonos/deuda como la de renta variable?

Que no se olvide este hombre que no solo hay QE en USA, esa política monetaria expansiva, está ahora trabajando masivamente a nivel global, así que la dilución de la Masa Monetaria mundial podría apreciar el $, pero creo que también podría apreciar al propio oro, con un mínimo % acuda a él.

Venezuela, Brasil, Rusia, todas las monedas que se han depreciado respecto al $, lo han echo respecto al oro. La cuestión es decidir en lo que se prefiere salvaguardar el poder adquisitivo, ¿en $, o en oro?...aquí es dónde se podría discutir más, sobre todo a corto plazo, y medio plazo, 2 , 3 años

Opiniones hay para todos los gustos, y muchas vale la pena leerlas.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: En lo personal, te diré que me causó sorpresa ver el nombre de Rand Paul a dicha "asociación"... Luego, busqué la fuente, entre otras cosas porque suelo leer ese medio: Veterans Today... Por tanto, el comentario en origen no pertenece a ningún medio de "izquierdas", así que aquí te equivocas totalmente, porque te puedo asegurar que Veterans Today no está en esa "órbita"...
> 
> Por lo demás, el artículo es -como bien dices- muy bueno. Sin embargo, ya te digo que me ha "intrigado" la asociación que hace Veterans Today de Rand Paul...
> 
> ...



He encontrado esta opinion de VT sobre unas supuestas declaraciones de Rand Paul que quizas explican algo...

Rand Paul: The United States Supported ISIS | Veterans Today


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Nuestro "amigo" racional parece que acaba de "conocer" a Harry Dent... No es mi caso y en ocasiones me he referido a él y de eso no hace mucho. Bien, el "seguimiento" que le hago es porque es un tipo que tiene trabajos parecidos al mío, es decir que hace Prospectiva en relación al munco económico-financiero, especialmente éste último. Tiene grandes aciertos y también sus fallos... lo que es relativamente "normal" cuando intentas prospeccionar el futuro más inmediato.

Hace mucho tiempo que Harry Dent es bajista en relación al Oro y, de hecho, los precios objetivos de $700 en el Oro son en origen de él y luego se han popularizado por los distintos medios relacionados con los MPs. Y este pasado verano le leí que esperaba el Oro en los $750... Ahora lo baja a $250-$400 en el tiempo y qué...

Vamos a ver, lo que dice Harry Dent es coherente con lo que él piensa que puede tener valor y la situación a la que se dirige el mundo. Y aquí abro el "Libro de P...": Harry Dent cree que se va a producir un gran colapso y que acabaremos en una fortísima Depresión y tiene también pronosticado un Dow Jones a niveles de 3300... De producirse ese contexto me parece que lo menos importante va a ser si el Oro está a $250-$400, sino cuál será el valor del dinero y que "equivalencia" se precisará para comprar una lechuga, huevos, gasolina (¿?), etc. porque en ese momento casi NADIE estará preocupado en comprar Oro. Por tanto, de darse ese escenario, lo INTELIGENTE será ya estar comprado en el Oro físico y eso es lo que parece no entender el Sr. Dent o cómo "mide" el valor de esos $250-$400...

# racional: Cuando contamos una "historia" hay que conocer buena parte de ella y no la parte que nos gusta o interesa... Y cierro el "Libro de P...".

Y dejo esto...

- ¿Qué tiene Ciudadanos con las mutuas de salud privadas?. Blogs de España is not Spain

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Nov 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Qué sucederá cuando ese dinero que como bien dice entro en la especulación financiera quiera salir todo de golpe?
> 
> ¿Qué pasará cuando las burbujas estallen, tanto la de bonos/deuda como la de renta variable?



Bueno pues segun dice lo que pasara es que trillones de dólares seran destruidos y eso aumentara el valor del dólar y destruira el oro. Yo no tengo muy claro este punto y que pasa cuando explota una burbuja financiera, tampoco he visto a nadie que lo haya explicado claramente. Luego pondre el articulo traducido.


----------



## meliflua (26 Nov 2015)

Buenos días a todos.

veo que fernando se me ha adelantado en el artículo sobre la plata que supuestamente atesora JP morgan, y que hará con ella. Interesante artículo. Si las manos fuertes atesoran plata y oro será por algo, si presionan a la baja el precio con derivados ellos no pierden el precio que pagaron, pues la bajada ya la tienen compensada con los cortos. Ahora si dejan de presionar a la baja con derivados y el precio se estabiliza tienen mucho que ganar, esperando que el precio suba a los niveles que ellos crean oportunos.

Por lo demás sigo diciendo lo mismo, los Mps son mi seguro, igual que lo son mis provisiones y mis escopetas y cartuchos. Si algo va mal el que tenga agua, comida, armas municiones, pilas mecheros, picos palas, azadones serruchos......... y MPS estará mejor posicionado que el que no lo tenga. Ante un panorama convulso con un posible reset yo prefiero tener mi dinero en MPS que en dólares, y prefiero tener reservas de comida y utillaje que no tenerlo. Luego solo Dios sabré quien esta o no acertado.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2015)

Hola, meliflua: Siempre es una placer leerte, amigo, y veo con agrado que vas siguiendo el hilo, a pesar de los "problemas" que te acompañan. Bueno, ya sabes que este hilo es una especie de "oasis" y que fue como lo calificó un buen conforero.

SÍ, los "metaleros" solemos tener unas determinadas "percepciones" y no se llegan a ellas porque sí, sino "empujado" por cosas que vemos y no nos gustan un "pelo"... Pienso que es eso lo que nos obliga a adoptar medidas sumamente defensivas y con la "esperanza" de que nos equivoquemos... algo que puede resultar paradójico para aquellos que no estén "curtidos" en este tema.

Desde este hilo siempre hemos animado a la gente a que pondere todo aquello que pueda ser necesario en una situación que se saliera de "madre" y, la verdad, es que eso puede suceder de un día para otro. Y qué mejores "pruebas" necesitamos que las que se están produciendo en los últimos tiempos en el mundo.

Y dejo el último artículo de Guillermo Barba y que ve lo MISMO que vemos casi todos...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ¿Por quÃ© TurquÃ*a estÃ¡ tan enojada con Rusia?

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo5 (26 Nov 2015)

*FelipeAguirre,* todo salió bien?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ya he reportado al "atontado" que se ha perdido por este hilo... Y os dejo una selección de informaciones y para el "amigo" racional le dejo lo último de Harry Dent... Ya ve que lo sigo y no de forma "puntual", aunque en lo personal NO estoy de acuerdo con él y sólo en algunas cuestiones que concuerdan con mi particular estudio...

- https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/192576-arriesgar-turquia-derribo-avion-economia

- https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/192625-video-rusia-s400-siria-desplegar

- Harry Dent: Going off a Demographic Cliff

- Is Gold on the verge of a breakout?

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Nov 2015)

*Pongo el articulo de Harry Dent traducido. Es un articulo muy duro para los goldbug y no todos tendran estomago para leerlo. Pero negando la realidad no se soluciona nada como hacen muchos en este foro. Y que estamos viviendo una realidad deflacionaria es algo que ya nadie duda, sino no estaria el Dragui con sus medidas de estímulo.*_

Tengo muchas apuestas con los goldbug como Porter Stansberry y Jeff Clark... y estoy ganandoles.

Es algo para estar contento, no?

Pero estoy mas dolorido que feliz por ello, porque cuando debato con ellos (incluyendo Peter Schiff), todos estamos de acuerdo que estamos en una burbuja de débito sin precedentes con el QE añadiendo queroseno al fuego. Todos estamos de acuerdo que esto terminara mal.

Pero no estamos de acuerdo sobre como la burbuja explotará.

Ellos ven el dolar colapsando y el oro llendo a $5000.

Yo veo el dólar apreciandose y el oro tan bajo como $250 la onza (lo mas bajo).

Esto hace que muchos inversores como tu se pregunten: comprar o vender oro?

Mi investigación dice estar fuera del oro al menos hasta 2023 o $250-$400, lo que pase primero. Y hoy quiero compartir una de mis razones para decir esto...

Lo que hace que mi investigación se aparte de los goldbug con los que batallo es que yo estudio los ciclos largos, donde puedo ver claramente oscilaciones entre inflación y deflación - como la deflación extrema de 1930's o la inflación extrema de 1970's.

Ambos extremos, junto con la crisis demográfica en el gasto, crea crisis financiera y bajadas en el largo plazo de la economia.

Los goldbugs piensan que el oro responde a todas ellas. Estan equivocados. Responde diferente a cada una.

Las dos grandes ilusiones en el campo del oro son:

1. El oro es una protecion, y
2. El oro es el dinero real.

La verdad es que el oro es muy buena proteción contra la inflación.

El oro correlaciona mas que ninguna otra cosa con la inflación. Fue una de las mejores inversiones durante la crisis de inflación de 1970's, cuando el oro exploto 10 veces en valor.

Los goldbug piensan que estamos esperando más inflación.

En esto nos diferenciamos. Yo no veo inflación en el horizonte - Yo veo más deflación, donde veremos el desanpalancaje de deuda masiva y burbujas financieras. Esto sige a cada burbuja en la historia.

Su pronóstico del oro esta basado en la asumición de que despues de una creación de dinero sin precedentes para estimular la economia, veremos una inflación masiva... o incluso hiperinflación.

En tales circunstancias el oro podria despegar de nuevo.

Quizas estoy senil, pero desde hace siete años y contando, la inflación no esta aqui a la vista.

Hay un par de razones.

Primero, nuestra economia ya ha sido expandida, con deuda creciendo 2.6 veces GDP para 26 años en el gran boom. Consumidores y negociantes ambos sobre-expandidos y sobre-prestados... y nuestro gobierno tuvo deficit sin precedente en un periodo de boom.

Segundo, todo este nuevo dinero que la FED nos dio, no hizo mucho en prestar y expandir la masa monetaria - que podria haber causado inflación.

En vez, se fue la especulacion financiera en activos de burbuja a interes cero de corto plazo y larzo plazo (ajustado para la inflación).

En resumen, la inflación no es lo que hay. Es deflación. Con una gran burbuja de activos y crédito en la historia que se recuerda, cuando esto explote, trillones de dólares desapareceran durante la noche, como mágia... ahora estan, ahora no! Esto no solo aumentara el valor del dólar, tambien creara una masiva onda de deflación y la destrución del oro.

Los bugs siguen en su oro: "Pero Harry, mira todas las crisis de la historia. El oro se ha disparado con cada una!"

Verdad, pero un pequeño detalle que se esta ignorando es que casi todas las crisis que hemos parecido en el último siglo han sido inflacionarias. Primera guerra mundial. Segunda guerra mundial. Vietnam. La guerra fria. Los embargos de la OPEC y la crisis de inflación de 1970's.

Solo en 1903's tuvimos una deflacionaria - y entonces el precio del oro se puso fijo y fue confiscado!

Asi que no podemos judgar el rendimiento real esta vez. Pero podemos judgar el rendimiento real durante la corta crisis deflacionaria a finales de 2008, cuando bancos y el sistema financiero cayeron.

Y que hizo el oro? Se fue corriendo a mamá! Entre junio y noviembre de 2008, la mayor crisis financiera deflacionaria que hemos visto en mucho tiempo, el oro bajó 33% y la plata 50%!

Y el dólar que se suponía iba a colapsar? Subió 27% en esa crisis.

Estamos en más de lo mismo antes, sólo que peor.


Anteriormente, he mencionado que había dos mitos erroneos del oro. He desacreditado el primer día de hoy, y yo desacredito el segundo en mi más reciente libro Cómo sobrevivir (y Thrive) en Great Gold Bust Ahead. También profundizo en los numerosos otros mitos erroneos del oro, en los que confían para atraparte como una polilla a la llama.

Ese libro saldrá a la venta el 1 de diciembre Hemos reservado un puñado de copias para dar a los abonados de forma gratuita. Recibe su nombre en la lista de espera ahora.

Claro, el oro bien puede llegar tan alto como $ 5.000 un día - en el próximo super ciclo de 30 años de los commodity. Pero usted puede estar muerto antes de que llegue ese día.

No deje que el oro sea el ancla que ahoga su jubilación

Harry
_

Traducido por racional.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2015)

# racional: Je,je,je... Si Harry Dent le dice a Vd. que se arroje a la calle desde una azotea también le hará caso... ¿No? En fin, las opiniones del Sr. Dent están argumentadas de una forma bastante penosa y me gustaría saber cómo el USD sobreviviría a un derrumbe de la Deuda mundial y en qué condiciones... más que nada porque la mayor parte de ella está asociada a esa divisa. De darse esa hipotética situación, los refugios "naturales" serían el Oro -y también la Plata- y alguna divisa defensiva como el CHF...

De todas formas, y queda claro en el escrito enlazado, el Sr. Dent es parte "interesada", ya que vende sus "productos", ya sea en formato de libros, conferencias, etc.

racional, le aseguro que no voy a esperar a ver unos precios en el Oro que estoy convencido NO se darán en lo que me queda de existencia y -añado- también en la suya...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* te me has adelantado con lo del vendehúmos de H Dent.

Mira *Racional* ni Dent tiene el santo grial ni nosotros conocemos el futuro del oro.

Este hombre asegura que se destruirán los $ y el oro al unísono cuando las burbujas estallen...
Bueno, pues aquí, estamos de acuerdo en algo, tenemos varias burbujas que de momento se sostienen en el dinero emitido durante las QE.

Bien, que pasa si estalla una burbuja de renta variable por ejemplo:

Supongamos que el S&P pasa en un par de meses de 2100 a 1000, es una locura lo sé, pero supongamos que sucede algo así, algo con capacidad de fulminar un 50% la masa monetaria referenciada en renta variable a nivel global...

¿sabes que pasaría?...te lo cuento...

NADA, y sabes por que, pues por que las grandes gestoras que son las que poseen la capacidad de tirar las cotizaciones bursátiles, se habrían posicionado cortas en bolsa, y se habrían apalancado un 2X 3X o lo que les diera la gana, y por consiguiente, el dinero destruido en la bajada, es dinero que se ha incrementado, y que luego entrará de nuevo para subir las bolsas.

Como ejemplo vete al Nasdaq o DOW, coges un valor al azar, y miras el % de posiciones cortas que hay sobre él, esas posiciones esperan ganar con la bajada del valor, y luego cuando consideren recompran las acciones vendidas cuando se pusieron cortos...por consiguiente, el valor sube al recomprar y cerrar la posición abierta.

A más cortos en el valor, más posibilidad de que haya un rally en el valor al recomprar y lo suban al cielo...pues ahora aplica eso a una bajada de 50% y a casi la totalidad de los valores del mundo.

No habrá menos $, es muy probable que haya muchos más.

Otra cosa muy diferente es la insolvencia de la deuda...el otro gran peligro.

Si USA por el motivo que fuera no pudiera hacer frente a la deuda o sus intereses, ¿Cómo crees que pagaría?...pues muy fácil!!...con más QE!!, y que pasa si la gente no quiere deuda USA...?? Pues que el $ se va al carajo y el oro vuela!!

Dent es un vende humos, y no le conozco de nada, pero este artículo que aportas y te agradezco, no hay demasiado por dónde pillarlo.

Otra cosa es que me diga que la economía USA se fortalece, aumenta su PIB, baja el paro, se extiende bonanza económica a nivel global con una política monetaria mínima, e intereses sobre el 4%...entonces te diré, ¡joder, el oro no tienen cabida en esta ecuación!, y aún así, es probable que hiciera suelo durmiente y no bajara de unos precios referenciados en el costo de extracción, 700$-800$ etc.

Un saludo, y pase lo que pase, yo me quedo con el oro, sin prisa y sin pausa, y a 400$ más, y si me muero entremedias, pues no pasa nada, ya habré vivido.


----------



## Pedernal (26 Nov 2015)

Hola, yo quiero lanzar una pregunta.
En todos los estudios sobre el precio del oro a lo largo de la historia, algún economista ha tenido en cuenta la demografía mundial? Me explico, en los años 60 éramos 2.000 millones de humanos y ahora ya estamos por los 7000 millones, y la cantidad de oro es prácticamente la misma, que en los años 60. 
Algún estudio menciona la demografía en el precio del oro?
Es curiosidad, no se sí es una tontería...
Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos a ver, Goldman Sachs ya lleva unos años siendo bajista con respecto al precio del Oro y su pronóstico para el año actual fue de $1050 de PROMEDIO y estamos a punto de acabar el 2015 y aún NO lo ha tocado, aunque es bastante posible que lo pueda hacer antes de finalizar el año. Por tanto, no se puede decir que haya acertado en cuanto al "promedio"...

Por cierto, ya que no he leído comentarios al respecto, Goldman Sachs también emitió este año un informe en el que se aventuraba a afirmar que al Oro que quedaba por extraer le quedaban 20 años... Da para "pensar" en cuanto a "precios objetivos" a futuro... ¿No?

# Pedernal: En el pasado ya escribí sobre lo que comentas... Hay estadísticas sobre el Oro per capitá mundial y recuerdo que el primer lugar lo tenían los suizos. También destaqué que, contrariamente a lo que se cree, los hindúes y los chinos andan en las posiciones de "cola"...

Y aprovecho para saludar a trasgukoke, uno de los "viejos"...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (26 Nov 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Bien, que pasa si estalla una burbuja de renta variable por ejemplo:
> 
> Supongamos que el S&P pasa en un par de meses de 2100 a 1000, es una locura lo sé, pero supongamos que sucede algo así, algo con capacidad de fulminar un 50% la masa monetaria referenciada en renta variable a nivel global...
> 
> ...




Paketazo, la cantidad de dinero no se modifica al variar la cotización de un activo financiero.

Es fácil de verlo con un ejemplo:

Supongamos que solo existe una empresa en el mundo, X, que decide emitir acciones a 1 € la acción. En el momento de la emisión, los compradores intercambian, por ejemplo, 1000 € por mil acciones de la empresa X, pasando el dinero a la empresa y las acciones, el papel, a los compradores. En este momento la cantidad total de dinero en el mercado bursátil X es de 1000 €, mientras que la cantidad total de dinero en el resto del mundo se ha reducido exactamente en esa misma cantidad.

Si ahora, por motivos cualesquiera, el valor de la acción se multiplica por dos, si un accionista decide vender su única acción, la intercambiará por 2 €, mientras que el comprador recibirá la acción a cambio de esos 2 €.

¿Se ha modificado la cantidad de dinero o de acciones por el hecho del intercambio de la acción al nuevo precio?

El total de acciones sigue siendo de 1000.
El total de dinero sigue siendo el mismo, pues aunque en el mercado bursátil ahora hay 1 € más, en el resto del mundo hay 1 € menos.

Por tanto, hemos de concluir que ninguna modificación en la oferta monetaria se produce por el hecho de las subidas o bajadas de los valores en la bolsa.

La única forma en que se modifica la oferta monetaria es o bien mediante la creación de dinero físico, o mediante la contracción/expansión del crédito.

Y en esas nos encontramos actualmente, en la cresta de la mayor crisis nunca habida por la expansión del crédito en base a los tipos de interés nulos decretados por los esquizoides megalómanos que dirijen los bancos centrales del mundo.



Sobre la polémica de que va a pasar a resultas de este experimento monetario de dimensiones nunca jamás vistas es, a mi modo de ver, bastante obvio. Y ni el más magufo de los pro-oro o de los anti-oro me hará perder la idea básica que cualquiera que lea la Acción Humana asimila con absoluta naturalidad.


El resultado no puede ser otro que la destrucción del sistema monetario. Este es un camino que otros ya han recorrido antes. 

Lo único que salva a los gobiernos de una bancarrota mundial instantánea es la enorme productividad que la ciencia y la tecnología actuales han permitido a las sociedades desarrolladas. Que es precisamente como se logra enmascarar la impresionante expansión crediticia y monetaria sufrida por 6.000 millones de inocentes que son víctimas del mayor experimento monetario jamás realizado.


No se trata del como o el que, sino del cuando.


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2015)

*kikepm* presuponemos que no se habla de dinero M1, es masa monetaria M3, el "lúcido articulista" se referirá a capitalización mundial de activos.

Es como cuando se dice que A Ortega, o B Gates...son los más ricos y tienen X millones. Realmente no los tienen, pero sus activos en ese instante capitalizan eso.

Lo que dices de crear dinero es cierto. Yo me refería al artículo de Racional, para explicar a lo que se refería al destruir $ de capitalización.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (27 Nov 2015)

Hola, muchos periodistas ya no se muerden la lengua con el tema del avion Ruso.

Turquía, aliada de España, tendió una emboscada a Rusia sabiendo lo que hacía. - Ecuánime

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Te entendí perfectamente, al igual que a kikepm e incluso lo que éste comenta es discutible en buena parte, ya que hay algo que NO se puede obviar y es que los Derivados en sí crean dinero "artificial" y eso lo vemos, por ejemplo, en los mercados de Materias Primas: se tambalearían sólo con hacer exigibles físicos de entidad...

Y respecto a las acciones, pues cuánto dinero existe, "sin existir"... Por ejemplo, yo tengo unas acciones de una multinacional que dejaron de cotizar y ahí siguen: en el "limbo"... En fin, paketazo, es cierto que dentro de la contabilidad "financiera" existen muchísimos activos que figuran como activos cuando en realidad son "aire"... Es como en muchas empresas, donde se contabilizan como activos las deudas que se sabe van a ser imposibles de cobrar, pero de momento sirven para "cuadrar" los balances.

Además, sabemos que las QEs sólo están sirviendo para hinchar los distintas burbujas financieras y no están revirtiendo en la Economía real, y de ahí las preocupaciones que muchos tenemos cara al futuro más inmediato.

En cualquier caso, la exposición de kikepm es impecable en lo que intenta transmitir, aunque en mi opinión había que "matizar" algunas cosas y que enlazan con tu primer comentario.

Y dejo esto... Aquí también ha habido una evidente destrucción de dinero...

- BlackRock, el fondo del ex CEO de Abengoa, se pone las botas con el desplome del valor. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

Pues, de momento, ya lo ves: ni fu ni fa... Y encima el Cobre subiendo... Esto NO tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Ayer, ya comentabas que no entendías cómo el Oro no había subido a pesar de todo lo que había acontecido y no sólo tú, sino yo y cualquiera con unos mínimos conocimientos financieros. Lo que es evidente es que los mercados están obviando deliberadamente los permanentes riesgos económicos, financieros y... geopolíticos.

El resultante final todos los que andamos por aquí sabemos cómo será... Lo que desconocemos, como decía kikepm, es el CUÁNDO... pero a este paso NO hay duda de que queda menos TIEMPO...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (27 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que los mercados están obviando deliberadamente los permanentes riesgos económicos, financieros y... geopolíticos.



Los mercados nunca se equivocan, siempre es el inversor, si esta sucediendo algo hay que analizar que esta sucediendo y porque, pero no tiene sentido decir que el mercado se equivoca.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

# racional: La verdad, es que Vd. demuestra no tener ni p... idea cuando intenta "sentenciar" desde una simple frase. Ya se había "retratado" en relación a sus "conocimientos" en materia de MPs, es decir NI idea, pero es que del mundo de los mercados más de lo mismo... Hombre, este es un hilo bastante serio, y no hay problema para que Vd. se pase por aquí y dé su opinión, pero las "sentencias" sin la más mínima argumentación, pues qué quiere que le diga... Aquí, pedimos unos "mínimos" y Vd. no llega, pero bueno es el lector el que tiene que formarse su propia opinión, aunque por aquí entran "inversores" que desde luego NO van a estar de acuerdo con Vd. y me temo que son mayoría.

Mire, le abro de nuevo el "Libro de P...": Hoy los mercados funcionan de acuerdo a la política monetaria instaurada DICTATORIALMENTE por los Bancos Centrales y contra eso es muy difícil de luchar, pero como todas las Dictaduras tienen los días contados e insisto en que no sabemos el CUÁNDO, pero llegar, llegará...

Y un consejo: Se lo tiene que "currar" más, sino quedan en evidencia sus flojos "remos"...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

Bueno, parece que ya se han decidido para que los MPs inicien una nueva bajada y hace escasos minutos: el Oro a $1054,20 (mínimos anuales) y la Plata a $13,960...

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (27 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # racional: La verdad, es que Vd. demuestra no tener ni p... idea cuando intenta "sentenciar" desde una simple frase. Ya se había "retratado" en relación a sus "conocimientos" en materia de MPs, es decir NI idea, pero es que del mundo de los mercados más de lo mismo... Hombre, este es un hilo bastante serio, y no hay problema para que Vd. se pase por aquí y dé su opinión, pero las "sentencias" sin la más mínima argumentación, pues qué quiere que le diga... Aquí, pedimos unos "mínimos" y Vd. no llega, pero bueno es el lector el que tiene que formarse su propia opinión, aunque por aquí entran "inversores" que desde luego NO van a estar de acuerdo con Vd. y me temo que son mayoría.
> 
> Mire, le abro de nuevo el "Libro de P...": Hoy los mercados funcionan de acuerdo a la política monetaria instaurada DICTATORIALMENTE por los Bancos Centrales y contra eso es muy difícil de luchar, pero como todas las Dictaduras tienen los días contados e insisto en que no sabemos el CUÁNDO, pero llegar, llegará...
> 
> Y un consejo: Se lo tiene que "currar" más, sino quedan en evidencia sus flojos "remos"...



Siguiendo tus indicaciones fernandojcg me he pasado al hilo del oro y he estado leyendo las aportaciones de los conforeros estos últimos y procelosos días. El nivel de muchos es verdaderamente sobresaliente. Quería preguntaros algo pues hace poco que cambié de domicilio y visto el panorama que se nos avecina, paulatinamente he ido eliminando cuentas bancarias (ya sólo opero con dos bancos online) y también voy desinvirtiendo mi cartera de acciones. Me gustaría cambiar euros por francos suizos. Todo físico. No sé si algunos de vosotros suele hacerlo y con qué entidad trabaja que no te sableen a comisiones. Gracias.


----------



## DAVA (27 Nov 2015)

dgomtam989, no me parece mala idea como medida para diversificar y cambiar parte de tus euros por francos suizos aunque justo hoy se ha devaluado frente al euro...asi que todos los movimientos financieros tal y como está el patio de enrarecido ,con cautela,

El franco suizo se desploma frente a las principales divisas ante una posible intervención del banco central - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

Hola, dgomtam989: Bueno, habrás comprobado que el nivel de este hilo es alto y aquí ya escribe gente con amplios conocimientos en diferentes materias. Bien, respecto a lo que preguntas, yo en el tema de las divisas prefiero tenerlas en "físico", pero en el pasado me fue muy bien en los Fondos de Inversión monetarios referenciados a distintas divisas. Sin embargo, la situación actual hace que uno se "extreme" en sus movimientos defensivos y de ahí que ahora opte por el "físico"...

El CHF es una divisa que tiene que estar en la cartera defensiva de cualquier "ahorrador/inversor", al menos en mi modesta opinión. Y otra ha tener en cuenta es la NOK, aunque ahora NO es su momento... ante la previsible caída futura del Crudo. El tema de las comisiones es lo más "enojoso" y dependerá de tu vinculación con las entidades con las que trabajes habitualmente. A mí, personalmente, me salen muy bien, pero en su momento en este hilo un conforero -El hombre dubitativo- nos dio un intermediario muy interesante y que ya hemos verificado positivamente. Se trata de: Cambio de Divisas y Moneda en EspaÃ±a | Exact Change

Te añadiré que la semana pasada incrementé mi posición en los CHF "físicos" y es cierto que hace días que se comenta sobre una posible intervención del Banco Nacional de Suiza, pero precisamente por eso, yo no me lo pensaría más y me haría con una determinada cantidad.

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (27 Nov 2015)

DAVA dijo:


> dgomtam989, no me parece mala idea como medida para diversificar y cambiar parte de tus euros por francos suizos aunque justo hoy se ha devaluado frente al euro...asi que todos los movimientos financieros tal y como está el patio de enrarecido ,con cautela,
> 
> El franco suizo se desploma frente a las principales divisas ante una posible intervención del banco central - elEconomista.es



Sí lo leí al mediodía. Pero es que esto funciona así. Lo que no quiero (ahora que me estoy desprendiendo de mis acciones y ETFs) es tener toda la liquidez en euros, pues sería suicida. Al menos tener una parte en CHF y también quizás en NOK y GBP. Quiero tener en el banco sólo lo necesario para ir pagando las facturas. Mientras se va derrumbando el tinglado, al menos voy a intentar que esté sujeto en varios puntos de anclaje y no sólo en uno. Aunque ya sabemos que todos son papeles de promesa iré procurando tenerlo de varios colores. Yo no veo otra salida más que la monetización de la plata y el oro. Pero dudo mucho que nuestro querido y corrupto establishment mundial llegue ni tan siquiera a contemplarlo. ¿Porqué será que cada día me acuerdo más de María Antonieta?


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

# dgomtam989: Va a ser muy difícil, por no decir imposible, que veamos la monetización del Oro y la Plata. Antes, veríamos la guillotina... Y luego, quizás, SÍ...

Saludos.


----------



## dgomtam989 (27 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, dgomtam989: Bueno, habrás comprobado que el nivel de este hilo es alto y aquí ya escribe gente con amplios conocimientos en diferentes materias. Bien, respecto a lo que preguntas, yo en el tema de las divisas prefiero tenerlas en "físico", pero en el pasado me fue muy bien en los Fondos de Inversión monetarios referenciados a distintas divisas. Sin embargo, la situación actual hace que uno se "extreme" en sus movimientos defensivos y de ahí que ahora opte por el "físico"...
> 
> El CHF es una divisa que tiene que estar en la cartera defensiva de cualquier "ahorrador/inversor", al menos en mi modesta opinión. Y otra ha tener en cuenta es la NOK, aunque ahora NO es su momento... ante la previsible caída futura del Crudo. El tema de las comisiones es lo más "enojoso" y dependerá de tu vinculación con las entidades con las que trabajes habitualmente. A mí, personalmente, me salen muy bien, pero en su momento en este hilo un conforero -El hombre dubitativo- nos dio un intermediario muy interesante y que ya hemos verificado positivamente. Se trata de: Cambio de Divisas y Moneda en EspaÃ±a | Exact Change
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente mi vinculación con los bancos con los que trabajaba antes se extinguió. Sólo me quedan un par de bancos on line y dos brokers, uno americano y otro alemán. Y menguando...

La referencia que das Cambio de Divisas y Moneda en EspaÃ±a | Exact Change, acabo de darle una lectura rápida a su página y parece interesante. Me gustaría que alguno de vosotros que haya operado con ellos pudiera darme referencias en cuanto a la confidencialidad. No me hace gracia recibir divisas a domicilio de una casa de cambios. Leo que tienen oficina en mi ciudad. ¿Piden siempre DNI en cada cambio o sólo para determinadas cantidades? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

# dgomtam989: Lo mejor es que lo hables con ellos y en el enlace tienes el teléfono de contacto. Si tienes oficina en tu ciudad, puedes pasar a recogerlas por allí. Y no te preocupes porque son serios.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ya tenemos un cierre en el Oro en mínimos del año: $1055,90 y ha llegado a marcar en el intradía los $1051,20... Por tanto, parece que el Oro se dirige hacia esos $1000/$978 que venimos contemplando por aquí y lo "normal" es que intentase hacer un suelo ahí, pero ya veremos... la cotización es muy baja ya y el Índice del Dólar todavía no ha perforado de forma clara el nivel de los 100, por tanto la presión bajista podría seguir en el tiempo. En fin, paketazo, si te apetece opinar al respecto...

En cualquier caso, lo que he leído hoy por ahí es tremendamente bajista para el Oro y dejo una "muestra"...

- Is Gold a Bargain at Five-Year Low? One Measure Suggests Not - Bloomberg Business

Y esto es cuanto menos "curioso"...

- UN EXTRAÃ‘O PATRÃ“N ASOCIADO A ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS Y TIROTEOS MASIVOS… | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Nov 2015)

*Fernando* por opinar que no quede, aquí andamos para eso, ya que la ciencia de adivinar el futuro tiene todavía muchos flecos pendientes para este que escribe.

Tenemos ya, y aquí, un punto muy importante, ya lo pongo como 1050$ OZ, damos por echo que no ha sido el oro el que ha bajado, si no el $ el que ha subido. La prueba la tenemos en el €, que apenas ha variado un pequeño % a al alza respecto al oro. 

Pero como el oro cotiza en $, pues es lo que hay.

No adelantemos nada hasta ver perforados los 1050$, eso lo primero, si los perfora claramente...no me vale que haga 1045$ y acto seguido suba a 1050$, tiene que ser rotura clara y en el tiempo, o sea que pierda 1050$ durante unos cuantos días.

Una vez en esta situación "de momento probable pero hipotética", que es lo siguiente...pues saltarán stops en oro papel, se abrirán más cortos, y la cotización se resentirá de manera rápida.

Si a esto le sumamos esa "potencial" subida de tipos, tenemos la tormenta perfecta para la cotización del oro

Si a mayores admitimos el factor industrial del oro como commodities, pues el panorama es paupérrimo cara muchos meses vista. 

¿entonces?

Entonces tendremos que obrar en consecuencia los datos y herramientas...yo lo tengo claro...en más de 20 años en los mercados pocas veces he tenido una idea tan clara:

y ojo hablo de mi :*acumular en los soportes*

1050$ es un gran soporte, si miramos al pasado, si se lo merienda, yo compro (ya tenía pensado hacerlo incluso algo más arriba)

Si se va a 1000$ , yo compro de nuevo...950$...

Por eso siempre hay que entender que no vale la pena hacer grandes compras, es mejor poco a poco (el que quiera y pueda), un par de soberanos, una onza...dinero que iba a ir a la renta fija o a los fondos de inversión, puede derivarse en un % al oro.

Sigo pensando que es una oportunidad histórica. Yo llevo un año por aquí, y de momento mantengo el poder adquisitivo invertido en oro prácticamente intacto (+-5%), y de momento duermo tranquilo.

Los ciclos del oro son lentos a la baja, y más explosivos en las subidas. Podríamos esperar a comprar rota la bajista por los 1220$, es verdad, pero yo eso lo dejaría mas para el oro papel y el corto plazo.

Muchos se estarán frotando las manos, sobre todo pensando de dónde viene y a dónde puede regresar ante cualquier acontecimiento "inesperado"

Buenas noches a todos, y a disfrutar el fin de semana (el tiempo es oro)


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - ¡Sí a las reformas! ¡No a las prebendas!

Saludos.


----------



## ernandez (28 Nov 2015)

No me gusta que el comercio de oro, creo que es demasiado impredecible.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2015)

Y tú qué sabrás sobre el "comercio del Oro"... "Alma de Cántaro".

Y dejo esto...

- Rebelion. Las repercusiones comerciales derivadas del descenso en el precio del crudo

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Nov 2015)

saludos , dejo dos enlaces , el primero con regusto a conspiranoico ), pero es que las coincidencias son las que son,,,,
el segundo de el porque el futuro nos dará la razón , es un pequeño avance de lo que se irá confirmando ,,,,:fiufiu:

UN EXTRAÃ‘O PATRÃ“N ASOCIADO A ATENTADOS TERRORISTAS Y TIROTEOS MASIVOS… | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

El futuro del precio del cobre, atado a la escasez de agua


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante el artículo que os dejo, pero sobre todo porque nos da "pistas" sobre lo sucedido el pasado viernes: alguien con bastante "pasta" metió 18.000 contratos cortos... Hay que tenerlo muy "claro" para meter esa cantidad de "pasta" en una zona tan crítica como es la de estos mínimos y más apostando porque continúe la caída. En fin, no se trata de ser "conspiranoico", pero la "jugada" desprende cierto "tufillo"...

- Gold And Silver – No Ending Action, But End May Be Near | Edge Trader Plus

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (28 Nov 2015)

Hola chavales !

Pedazo de día que he escogido para pasarme por el Foro…!!!! Sin palabras y ademas de verdad,
Con todo y a pesar de todo ( Tremendo lo que esta pasando ) la cotización debería de estar un poco más alta 
Estamos viendo en directo como se repite la historia tantas veces escrita en los libros, los pobres se desprenden de sus anillos y cadenas, se funden, y los ricos compran lingotes de Kilo.
Saludos,


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Nov 2015)

Hola, dmdp78: A mí, en lo personal, lo que menos me preocupa es el "precio" del Oro, quizás porque aún NO necesito utilizarlo y esa aparente "tranquilidad" me permite centrarme en el auténtico problema: un Sistema basado en el Crédito... Y ahí está la razón de que me encuentre posicionado en el Oro y también en la Plata. 

Si se poseen unos determinados conocimientos de Historia económica ya se sabe cómo acabaron situaciones semejantes a la actual, aunque existe una diferencia fundamental y es que que ahora hablamos de ALGO de proporciones monstruosas y que nos adentran en una muy complicada "resolución" final...

Resulta casi innecesario explicar que un Sistema basado en el Crédito es INSOSTENIBLE en una Sociedad "moderna"... Es que resulta de "pandereta" que el Sistema monetario mundial "descanse" en la moneda del Imperio, es decir el USD, que a su vez "avala" los instrumentos de deuda emitidos por el MAYOR deudor del mundo. Vamos, es como poner a la zorra al cuidado del gallinero...

¿Por qué es INSOSTENIBLE esta situación? Muy sencillo: A medida que el volumen del Crédito se eleva, la solvencia de los emisores declina y es que cuando más se debe, menos capacidad existe de cumplir con los pagos. Y el problema se amplifica cuando se extiende por el resto de la Sociedad: un individuo le debe a otro y éste a un tercero, cuya deuda se haya comprometida con un cuarto, que ahora depende de él para pagar a un quinto...

Por tanto, no hay que ser "adivino" para saber que esto acabará "petando" y el CUÁNDO es ya lo de menos, de ahí que la cotización actual del Oro no sea lo que más me preocupa, ni mucho menos, y ojalá siga así por mucho más tiempo, ya que el "desenlace" de la actual situación puede ser MUY DURO... 

En fin, no sé cuál debería ser el auténtico valor del Oro, pero SÍ tengo claro lo que vale el "papel" y lo que acabará valiendo gracias a la labor realizada por los distintos Bancos Centrales y quienes los mueven en la "sombra"...

Y respecto a tu comentario sobre los pobres y ricos, pues es más bien la creciente Desigualdad que se está reflejando en todo el mundo. Históricamente, esto también suele acabar MAL, aunque para volver a "comenzar" y eso es algo que ha acompañado al ser humano desde los albores de los tiempos...

Saludos.

Edito: en este foro parece que poner un 8 da lugar a una "carita"... Lo digo para que el forero no se dé por aludido.


----------



## racional (29 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # racional: La verdad, es que Vd. demuestra no tener ni p... idea



Ya parece que el unico que sabe en este foro eres tu y cualquier opinion contraria debe callarse. Pero no te preocupes porque en este foro hay mas como tu, que deben creerse que esto es un equipo de futbol. Los que buscan en internet opiniones que confirme sus creencias para autoconvencerse de que estan en lo cierto y que es el mundo el que se equivoca. Y luego asi les va todo. Lo peor es que son los mismos que van aconsejando a familiares y conocidos y terminan arruinandoles.

Aqui tienes un comentario tuyo del año pasado: _"Y acabo de ver un trozo del programa de TV de la CNBC´Kate Kelly, del pasado 4 de Septiembre, y donde uno de los "perros" de Goldman Sachs se reitera en el "precio objetivo" de $1050 para la Onza de Oro a finales de año..."_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...7061-evolucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii-245.html

Y ya esta ahi el oro, clavado a lo que dijeron.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# "irracional": Había sido muy generoso con Vd., pero siempre estamos a tiempo de rectificar, por tanto le específico más lo que le quería transmitir: Vd. NO tiene NI PUTA IDEA... Además, me alegra de que haya tenido que remontarse tan lejos para encontrar el comentario que enlaza, así me habrá podido leer, al igual que a otros compañeros, y comprobar cómo se han cumplido muchas de nuestras "percepciones" y lo de "aprender lo doy por imposible... tampoco escribo para gente como Vd. y lo digo por su poca disposición a entablar un debate serio, pero que entiendo dada su escasez de "conocimientos" y bastantes "yoyas" intelectuales recibe Vd. cada vez que se pasa por este hilo y hoy va a ser otro día de "suma y sigue...".

Bien, si tuviera una mayor comprensión lectora, no tendría que haberse remontado tan lejos, pues NO hace NADA que venimos comentando que es posible ver niveles en el Oro incluso por debajo de los $1050 de Goldman Sachs, es decir la zona $1000/$978... También explicamos que el "pronóstico" dado por esa entidad era el precio PROMEDIO para el conjunto del año y que como mucho se verá ya finalizando el año. Si no sabe lo que significa "promedio", pues ya ve como este hilo le viene bastante ancho...

Por otro lado, como bien le dice putabolsa, Goldman Sachs se ha caracterizado por dar ese "precio objetivo" desde hace tres años... Y, "amigo", NO hay como ser un proyecto de "manipulador" para quedar "retratado": mi comentario es de Septiembre de 2014 y se refiere al precio objetivo que para ESE AÑO tenía Goldman Sachs y no me "invento" NADA...

- Goldman Sachs sigue apostando por la caída del oro: bajará a 1.050 dólares este año - elEconomista.es

Fijese en la fecha de la noticia y también en la de mi comentario. Es obvio que NO acertaron... ¿No? Y mi comentario "reluce" si encima tenemos en cuenta lo siguiente: si tomamos una fecha media de ese mes (14/09/2014) el EUR a 1,28 y el Oro a $1215... Vaya, vaya... incluso a los precios actuales del Oro, NO perdemos "dinero"... ¡Uy! que extraño "misterio". 

Y, antes de finalizar, ya que Vd. es un "espadachín" muy MEDIOCRE, le diré que en este hilo nos caracterizamos por no recomendar ni aconsejar la compra de MPs si antes no se estudia bien el "producto" y nos convence, sino siempre hemos dicho que lo mejor es meter el dinero en otros activos. También -y he sido muy criticado por ello en otros hilos- somos partidarios de estar diversificados, aunque obviamente los "metaleros" solemos tener una alta ponderación en los MPs, pero para eso es nuestro dinero y aquí NO hay que dar ningún tipo de explicación o justificación.

¡Ah! le aseguro que la mayoría de los "metaleros" NO le "calentamos" la oreja a casi nadie de los que se mueven alrededor nuestro en el día a día cotidiano, es decir familiares, amigos, etc. NO necesitamos hacer "proselitismo", ya que lo que realmente nos interesa es salvaguardar la mayor parte de nuestro Patrimonio. Ni más ni menos...

Y siga "estudiando" antes de intentar otro "duelo" intelectual conmigo...


----------



## timi (29 Nov 2015)

buenos días , dejo este enlace sobre petroleras,,,,

Oil: The Wildfire Spreads  |  Peak Oil News and Message Boards

cuanta razón lleváis al decir de permanecer en liquidez , todo indica que Fernando , Paketazo y compañía , lleváis la razón , esto es una carrera de fondo , y no es el momento de soltar toda la artillería. En unos meses podemos sacar mas cosas en claro si continua , que todo parece indicar que si , la actual situación de deflación en materias primas.
una cosa esta clara , la mayoría de por aquí estamos pendientes de las sillas , pero la gran mayoría esta pendiente de la música , cuanta mas gente este pendiente de las sillas , mas posibilidades de que se pare la música.
cada uno es libre de llevar el ritmo de la música como mas le convenga.


----------



## FelipeAguirre (29 Nov 2015)

En el XAU/USD veo una excelente entrada al mercado por alcance del nivel 1103.01: va hacia abajo


----------



## ernandez (29 Nov 2015)

Realmente, creo que tienes razón, es probable que baje el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2015)

Bueno, parece que últimamente tenemos algunos "frikis" por el hilo. En fin, espero que los moderadores estén por la labor de "limpiar" lo que no tiene cabida en este hilo... Una cosa es pasarse por aquí y expresar una opinión que -incluso- podemos no compartir, pero otra cosa es hacer el IMBÉCIL...

# Chúpate Esa: Visto lo visto, NO son descartables los $950 y, según cómo evolucione el Índice del Dólar, no sería NADA extraño que los viéramos. En cambio, los $600, SÍ pueden verse en tus "sueños húmedos", más allá no lo creo, pero si se dieran NO creo que la situación en el mundo incentivará su compra... lo prioritario sería lo más necesario para el consumo personal, ya sabes huevos, patatas, gasolina, etc. Y es que la compra de MPs, más que para hacerse "ricos", contempla esa posibilidad entre otras muchas.

# timi: Se habla mucho de Deflación, pero ya sabes que yo he discutido mucho de que eso sea realidad. Yo sigo sosteniendo que sigue existiendo Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano. Un buen ejemplo...

- https://actualidad.rt.com/economia/192737-ciudad-latinoamerica-canasta-mas-cara

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2015)

Bien..bien..me gusta el ambiente general de bajistas en el mercado del oro.

Es un indicador muy decente para hacerse una idea de cuando ya todos o casi todos han tirado la toalla, estos momentos dónde el ciudadano de a pie ya ha claudicado o está a punto de hacerlo, son los puntos donde acumulan las manos fuertes...que yo pienso viendo las gráficas, vienen acumulando desde las zonas de 1300$ OZ, pues las bajadas se han ralentizado y el goteo "desesperante" para la gran mayoría, es el arma de acumulación de los que no tienen prisa.

Yo siempre lo he dicho, cuantos más bajistas veo en algún mercado, más probable es que estemos cerca de un giro de largo plazo.

Sea como sea, iremos viendo, pero al igual que "chupate esa", no le haré ascos al metal en 950$...veremos donde está el € de darse esta situación.

Os recuerdo lo de los tipos y la charla de la FED este mes que entra...creo que sobre el 18, pero no estoy seguro. Ahí, se pueden aclarar muchas cosillas a corto plazo que pueden repercutir en el futuro devenir de muchos mercados mundiales.

Un saludo y buena tarde de domingo a todos.

Edito para poner la fecha de toma decisiones FED: 16/12 según añade más abajo Fernando.


----------



## chema1970 (29 Nov 2015)

Hola, ante todo dar las gracias por las intervenciones de fernando, paketazo y compañía, son un soplo de realidad ante los medios oficiales, y por las indicaciones de ellos y otros en la compra de algunas monedas, había entrado antes en el foro, pero en mi ignorancia, como un elefante en una cacharrería, disculpas...

La verdad es que, al igual que muchos aquí, me resulta difícil encontrar gente para hablar de según que temas y es que a veces todo el mundo parece que esta anestesiado, dependerá también de lo que te haya pasado en la vida, si te va medio bien no te planteas estos temas, por puro egoísmo, supongo que habrá sido igual a lo largo de la historia...

Por otro lado el nivel del personal del hilo me excede, por lo que no puedo aportar mucho...

Yo no se cual será la evolución del oro ni la plata, tampoco del dolar ni la bolsa, pero si estimo que una sana diversificación siempre es buena, mientras que no sea con algo que creas que va caerse si o si, en mi caso el bitcoin, compre uno por probar y lo vendí al poco porque no me convencía en absoluto, creo que lo apagaran en cuanto moleste mas de la cuenta...

Lo que si es personal es el tanto por ciento en MP que quiera tener cada uno, para mi más de un 5% me da susto, pero claro depende de las percepciones de cada cual...

Respecto al dolar y al euro en nuestro caso, así como la liquidez, pienso que son imprescindibles, vivimos con ellas, pero si que es verdad que dada la cantidad de deuda y estímulos varios parece que fueran a petar de un momento a otro...

En fin, disculpad el tocho, un par de preguntas, que es a lo que iba:

- Fernando, por curiosidad he mirado la orera GG que comentabas, por ratios esta mal, claro que dependerá del precio del oro, pero he mirado una surafricana, DRDGOLD, no se como lo hace pero tiene unos ratios buenos, aunque la evolución en bolsa también da susto, había pensado en comprar algo, no se si la conoces y que te parece?

- Paketazo, la verdad es que no uso el análisis técnico, porque por mucho que lo miraba no me cuadraba, así que me fui por los fundamentales que parece que a medio/largo me iba mejor, he leído por ahí que al contrario de lo que se piensa, tras un subida de tipos y un último tirón hacia arriba, el dolar suele volverse bajista, lo cual no tiene sentido, pero tal como están los mercados...no obstante parece que a ti te va bien con los gráficos y lo dominas, que opinas de la grafica del dolar, piensas que ha agotado la subida?

Saludos, y buenas noches de domingo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: El día 16 de Diciembre saldremos de ¿dudas?... Realmente, es surrealista la que se está montando alrededor de una hipotética subida de un 0,25% y eso demuestra cuál es el estado REAL de la Economía mundial. Y respecto al EUR, estos "diablos" de Goldman Sachs tienen pronosticado niveles de 0,80 para el 2017... Yo no lo "veo", pero convendrás conmigo en que hoy en día NADA es IMPOSIBLE... ¿No?

Saludos.

Edito: # chema1970: Nos hemos cruzado en el envío de nuestros comentarios y, la verdad, ahora no dispongo de tiempo para tratar lo que me comentas, pero esta noche con gusto me pondré a ello y ya lo leerás cuando te sea posible.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2015)

*chema1970* toda opinión bien argumentada es digna de análisis y evidentemente lectura. 

El tiempo que dedica cada uno a opinar sobre algo, nos hace pensar, ya tenga o no razón, por eso digo lo de bien argumentado.

Si nos sigues, sabrás que a parte de oro, aquí tocamos un poco de todo, o sea que lo que es diversificar diversificamos...oro, plata, platino, petróleo, renta variable, renta fija, bitcoin, y criptodivisas varias, latas de atún, aceite de oliva virgen extra, escopetas de cartuchos... ;-)

Yo lo del Bitcoin sí que lo veo, pero solo si lo dejan tranquilo y no lo mangonean desde decisiones gubernamentales absurdas, si no, se convertirá en una divisa "fantasma" que operará en mercados secundarios, y evidentemente su cotización respecto al $ se verá muy mermada...no obstante, entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, y el miedo que te puede dar mantener ahí parte de tu capital, de echo yo estoy expectante a ver que decide la UE al respecto después de lo de los atentados de París, pues dijo que tomaría cartas (ya ves tu con quién terminan metiéndose).

Lo que dices del $, es una posibilidad que hemos tocado aquí, cuando hablamos del sentimiento contrario, y ese sentimiento, no es más que ya se ha agotado la "noticia", y es momento de soltar el lastre especulativo que esa misma noticia generó, por eso puede sucederle al $ lo que comentas, y yo veo muy plausible.

¿dónde se detendrá la bajada del € respecto al $?...pues *Fernando* añade lo que pronostica G S al respecto (0,80€/$) ¿posible?...todo depende, pero ciertamente, sí podría suceder si se da una tormenta perfecta de acontecimientos, como por ejemplo incremento de la QE europea, que USA siga subiendo los tipos, que el PIB europeo siga deteriorándose y el de USA aumentando (eso también va referenciado a las tasas de empleo como sabemos)...las balanzas de pagos...etc

Poder sí puede pasar, ¿Cómo defendernos?...pues quizá con metales, que pueden caer, pero quizá menos que el €.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Nov 2015)

Hola, chema1970: Siempre es un placer debatir e intercambiar opiniones con otros foreros y, de paso, todos nos enriquecemos, puesto que la verdad "absoluta" nadie la tiene y, como bien dice paketazo, toda opinión que esté argumentada merece ser considerada y a mí, en lo personal, muchas veces me invita a la "reflexión"...

Mira, en relación a lo que comentas, vivimos en una Sociedad "anestesiada" y "atemorizada", de manera que es fácil tenerla en el "redil" desde los medios de comunicación oficiales. Sin animo de parecerte "pretencioso", te diré que de este hilo podríamos sacar a unos cuantos conforeros que en ese debate a "cuatro" pondrían en completa evidencia a los pretendientes a Presidente del Gobierno de España, pero porque ninguno de ellos tiene un programa creíble y capaz de llevarse a la práctica en el terreno económico. NUNCA, en los últimas décadas, ha habido peor nivel del que ahora existe entre los políticos de nuestro país y del mundo.

Respecto al tanto por ciento que dedicar a los MPs, esa es una cuestión muy personal y sujeta a muchas variables: Empleo/Profesión, Familia/Hijos, Renta/Deuda, etc., etc. Por consiguiente, NO todo el mundo puede "elegir" a la hora de meter su dinero en los MPs y es que en unas primeras fases de nuestras vidas nos vemos en la necesidad de asumir deuda, para pagar la hipóteca, tirar adelante la familia, etc. Es con los años, y si las cosas nos han ido bien, que ya nos vamos "liberando" en parte y podemos contar con cierto "excedente" y es ahí cuando ya se empiezan a considerar a los MPs en otra "dimensión" (volumen = %). Bueno, te explico mi "proceso" y es el que suele darse en las personas con "dos dedos de frente", pero evidentemente hay otra gente que el dinero ya les viene de "cuna" y, por tanto, lo han tenido más fácil.

¿Un 5%? Dependiendo del Patrimonio puede ser MUCHO o POCO... Luego, tenemos el factor edad y que a medida que avanza nos vuelve sumamente conservadores, pero NO por "avaricia", sino simplemente porque queremos que el fruto de nuestro trabajo siga existiendo cuando nos hayamos "marchado"... Bueno, hablo por mí.

En fin, chema1970, eres tú quien debe decidir el porcentaje que dedicas a los MPs y en el que te sientas "cómodo", es decir que no te provoque "sudores" el devenir de las cotizaciones o el "Parkinson" que conocimos paketazo y yo en los mercados...

Bien, paso a tratar lo que me consultas... He mirado a DRDGOLD y, la verdad, ahora mismo yo no metería un Euro ahí y en ninguna "orera". Me explico: se necesita más "visibilidad" y hay que esperar a ver qué pasa el 16 de Diciembre... Y unos días más tarde si habrá o no el habitual "Rally de Navidad"... Luego, la evolución del USD y aquí me temo que está el "quid" de la cuestión en relación a lo que pueda hacer el Oro...

Por otro lado, DRDGOLD es una minera sudafricana y, precisamente, el sector minero sudafricano es de los más tocados y ya no digo su divisa, el Rand... Además, el pasado viernes cerró a $1,51, después de dejarse un -6,79%... y la pendiente de caída es amplia aún. No sé si sabes que en Agosto llegó a cotizar a $1,10...

Resumiendo: hay mejores "oreras" por ratios y viabilidad, pero insisto en que ahora lo mejor es estar "quieto, parado"... Eso no quita para que ese sector minero, y no sólo de los MPs, al igual que otros de Materias Primas (Crudo, por ejemplo...) sean una gran oportunidad de inversión, pero hay que esperar a que hagan un suelo más o menos "asumible" en el tiempo, es decir que sepamos llevar unas minusvalías latentes y que, por eso mismo, debemos acercarnos lo máximo posible al "timing" o al giro de los mercados de Materias Primas, pero eso ahora parece lejano... En cualquier caso, esa es mi opinión actual y que siempre voy modificando en función de los acontecimientos, pero es que además suelo también equivocarme...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La deuda de Rajoy arruinará a varias generaciones. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (30 Nov 2015)

chema1970 dijo:


> (...) en mi caso *el bitcoin, compre uno por probar y lo vendí al poco porque no me convencía en absoluto, creo que lo apagaran en cuanto moleste mas de la cuenta...*
> 
> Lo que si es personal es el tanto por ciento en MP que quiera tener cada uno, *para mi más de un 5% me da susto*, pero claro depende de las percepciones de cada cual...
> 
> Saludos, y buenas noches de domingo.



Pues fíjate que creo que en cuanto lo "quisiesen apagar" de forma más contundente a como vienen haciéndolo desde hace un tiempo con la mala prensa, sería el momento de su despegue más fuerte.

Intentar cerrar el grifo del BTC es como intentar cerrar el internet global. Algo hartamente colosal. 

Respeto las formas de inversión de cada uno, pero chema1970, no descartes a BTC tan rápido hombre!  

Sobre el porcentaje de MP's, lo ha explicado fenomenal fernando... Depende muchísimo de la situación familiar, laboral, edad... Y cada uno se siente más o menos cómodo con distintos porcentajes.

En mi caso te puedo contar que todo el excedente de divisa lo estoy desviando a plata y oro físicos, además de BTC; correspondiendo en porcentajes, un 60% a la plata, un 15% al oro y un 25% al BTC. 

Por supuesto, guardo un remanente de fiat en metálico; los imprevistos siempre estarán ahí.

Saludos,

TRH

---------- Post added 30-nov-2015 at 10:24 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: E*l día 16 de Diciembre saldremos de ¿dudas?... Realmente, es surrealista la que se está montando alrededor de una hipotética subida de un 0,25%* y eso demuestra cuál es el estado REAL de la Economía mundial. Y respecto al EUR, estos "diablos" de Goldman Sachs tienen pronosticado niveles de 0,80 para el 2017... Yo no lo "veo", pero convendrás conmigo en que hoy en día NADA es IMPOSIBLE... ¿No?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Saludos.



Y ese día sabré si he ganado mi apuesta o no 

Apoyo totalmente lo que dices fernando... Cómo estará el panorama de mal para que le den tantísimas vueltas a un _subidón_ del 0.25%...

Tan solo imagina que el interés estuviese en un 5%... USA colapsaría en meses 

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (30 Nov 2015)

El oro promete mÃ¡s estabilidad que el Euro. - loff.it

La situación es de deflación clara, ahora hay que ver si las teorías de Exter son correctas. :fiufiu:


Cito:
Según Exter el abandono del patrón oro conduce irremediablemente al colapso, ya que el crédito esta basado el dinero papel sin respaldo y cuando la burbuja del crédito explota, los inversores van abandonando los activos menos líquidos y tratando de adquirir los más líquidos.

Y eso exactamente fue lo que plasmó en su famosa pirámide invertida, que tiene en su base al oro y en la cúspide a los activos financieros más sintéticos, encontrándose las materias primas, las acciones, los bonos y los billetes físicos en medio de la misma.

Pirámide invertida de Exter

John Exter opinaba que el fin de un sistema de dinero fiat sería un crash deflacionario donde la gente iría pasando poco a poco desde los activos de la cúspide de la pirámide, a los de la base de la pirámide invertida, el oro. ‘We are in a world of irredeemable paper money, a state of affairs unprecedented in history’ (Vivimos en un mundo de dinero papel sin respaldo, una situación sin precedentes en la historia) aseguraba el economista.

Y tambien cito el dilema de Triffin:
El Dilema de Triffin - Rankia






En resumen, la Fed no puede subir tipos y suspender las QEs sin evitar un colapso deflacionario pero si no los sube y mantiene las QEs podemos entrar en colapso inflacionario.


----------



## Pedernal (30 Nov 2015)

La maltrecha España que deja Mariano Rajoy en 14 gráficos - Público.es

Dejo este artículo interesante que viene a complementar el que ha colgado Fernando.

Un saludo


----------



## TheRedHawk (30 Nov 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro promete mÃ¡s estabilidad que el Euro. - loff.it
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Vamos, lo que en español viene siendo estar bien cogido de los huevos :XX:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Muy bueno el aporte y que recomiendo a los lectores de este hilo. Destaco un párrafo del artículo: "Porque es difícil de explicar que en 2015 con un crecimiento interanual del PIB superior al 3%, aumente la pobreza y se ensanche la brecha social entre ricos y pobres."

# TheRedHawk: ¿Un 5%? Simplemente, volviendo a la media histórica de los tipos de interés en los EE.UU., ellos, nosotros y todos nos vamos directamente a la MIERDA... Por eso mismo, hay tanto MIEDO en subir un simple 0,25%, pero voy a ir más allá y os dejo un gráfico de los tipos de interés USA desde 1990 y la "anormalidad" destaca con una simple mirada... Está claro que a la FED se le ha ido de las "manos" la situación y también está muy claro que NO saben qué hacer para "remediar" lo que, posiblemente, ya no tiene remedio...

- Federal funds rate FED - intereses actuales e histÃ³ricos del Banco Central Estadounidense

Y también os dejo esto...

- Si la caída de las acciones de agosto fue por el yuan... cuidado | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, 
Fernando el párrafo que destacas es en definitiva al tipo de economía al que nos quieren encaminar. Empleo precario y de bajo coste, incluso el empleo muy especializado en España tiende a ser precario. Eso implica bajar los costes salariales de muchas empresas, que tarde o temprano se quedarán sin clientes porque nadie tendrá dinero para comprar sus productos.
Todo esto me lleva siempre a recordar un artículo del blog que muchos conocéis (desgobierno), que decía que la economía del 
"Low cost" nos encamina irremediablemente a sueldos low cost, y como no, a una sociedad low cost.
Me gustaría también añadir que todo el que se considere "clase media" tendría que ver el programa de Salvados que se emtió hace dos domingos.
Mi padre siempre me dice que a la clase media si nos quitan el sueldo nos quitan todo, hasta el colesterol. Que hay mucha gente que vive de un sueldo que piensa que no es un trabajador o un obrero simplemente porque no se ensucia trabajando.
Un saludo


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Nov 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - La deuda de Rajoy arruinará a varias generaciones. Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> Saludos.



No me gusta Rajoy, y no he votado nunca al PP, pero eso de la "deuda de Rajoy" me indigna un poco. Porque antes de Rajoy, hubo deuda "de Zapatero" y antes de él, deuda de los demás...

El problema no es Rajoy, Zapatero, etc...El problema es que somos un `país de tortilla y pandereta, y ellos son simplemente el reflejo de los de abajo. Llevamos muchas décadas viviendo por encima de nuestras posibilidades. No recuerdo ya en que año los sueldos eran superiores en moda estadística, a 800-1000 euros. Sin embargo si recuerdo a muchos de mis compañeros de oficina, vecinos , conocidos y algun familiar, cambiar de coche cada 4 años, irse de vacaciones dos veces al año, y meterse en una hipoteca a 40 años, con sueldos muy inferiores al mio. Se reían de los que no nos endeudabamos y nos "daban lecciones de economía" en la barra del bar en 5 minutos. Les hablabas de que no podías meterte en esas deudas por tu sueldo, y que para que subieran los sueldos había que luchar, y te "insultaban" llamandote rojo, o hippie, etc etc etc. Todo el mundo era clase media alta, con 1000 euros mensuales, la selección ganaba y en la TV echaban GH. Todo era perfecto y protestar era de perdedores.

Ahora toca pagar, se acabó la fiesta, nos han puesto el espejo delante, y la mayoría son 800-euristas, 600-euristas o no encuentran trabajo desde hace 2, 3 o 4 años. Y toca volver a la clase social que le corresponde a cada uno, y claro eso jode...Somos niños pequeños, no queremos perder y no reconocemos la derrota, y por supuesto no queremos responsabilidades.

A las generaciones futuras, les queda lo que a nuestros abuelos. Emigrar y buscarse la puta vida. Y si son listos, y son buenas personas, educaran a sus hijos en la cultura del esfuerzo, la responsabilidad personal y social, en leer más y usar menos el Caralibro. 

Y si no hacen eso, y siguen llorando (si seguimos llorando), por el sur van a llegar en breve unos señores muy mal encarados, que nos odian , nos desprecian y nos quieren muertos, que aplicarán otro tipo de receta, y a muchos que ahora lo único que les preocupa son las progreces de cada fin de semana: akelarre LIVG, cambio climatico, etc...empezarán a preocuparse de cosas más "vitales" y más básicas, las que les preocupaban a nuestros abuelos.

Igual que en lo económico aquí se aboga por la vuelta a lo de siempre, a la tradición, al oro, al bancolchón (con muy buena vista y previsión) en lo social toca lo mismo. O estamos muertos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bien, tanto si gusta si no, la Deuda actual se ha generado durante el Gobierno de Rajoy o del PP, que es lo mismo... Cuando Zapatero dejo el Gobierno del país, la Deuda era aproximadamente del 69,50% del PIB y eso ni tú ni nadie me lo puede desmentir... ¡Ojo! que no estoy defendiendo a Zapatero ni a la última legislatura del PSOE, puesto que de alguna manera SÍ que dejaban una pesada "herencia", pero cuando Rajoy/PP ansiaban el Poder ya conocían cómo estaba el "patio" y luego han realizado la nefasta política en todos los ámbitos que todos conocemos.

¿"Viviendo por encima de nuestras posibilidades"? Quizás, tengas una parte de razón, pero más pequeña de la que intentas transmitir, porque a fin de cuentas quiénes fueron los culpables del exceso de Crédito... Si no tienes acceso al mismo, está claro que no puedes gastar, por tanto quién prestó sin medir riesgos es el principal responsable y aquí, antes de echar culpas a la gente, hay que mirar hacia el Gobierno y, sobre todo, a la Banca. Al primero por no buscar un modelo productivo alternativo a uno que se sabía que era finito y cercano en el tiempo, pero aquí ya deberíamos remontarnos al Gobierno de Aznar, porque a fin de cuentas se elige a los políticos para que intenten adelantarse a los acontecimientos que puedan erosionar la Sociedad.

Y de los distintos gobiernos populares, socialistas y populares... podríamos pasar a pedir responsabilidades al "regulador" o eso se le "supone" que es el Banco de España y que debió impedir la "facilidad" con que se concedía el Crédito por parte de la Banca. y, ya por último, la principal responsable de lo sucedido ha sido tanto nuestra Banca como la extranjera, especialmente la alemana y la francesa.

Que luego a la gente se le ha podido ir la "pinza", pues seguro. Y todos conocemos de los "excesos" cometidos por muchos de nuestros familiares, amigos, compañeros de trabajo, etc., pero evidentemente por una enorme INCULTURA de carácter económico-financiero, algo que NO es nuevo en nuestro país y que SIEMPRE nos ha acompañado. En cualquier caso, aquí SÍ que se puede considerar que tienes buena parte de razón, pero claro las Crisis económicas quedaban lejanas...

Respecto a volver a la "clase social" que le corresponde a cada cual, pues eso daría para un amplio debate. Tal y como lo enfocas, casi se diría que discutes el sentido de ser de una "clase media"... Mira, yo me considero perteneciente a la misma y es muy difícil que pierda mi estatus, a no ser por algún imprevisto derivado de un cataclismo financiero, geopolítico, etc., pero simplemente porque mi trayectoria empezó desde "abajo" y no se llega a donde me encuentro sin mucho esfuerzo y también Suerte, para que negarlo...

Bueno, por el Sur y por otros "lados" nos pueden llegar "problemas", pero de ahí a que se "impongan" sobre nosotros, pues va a ser que NO y te podría dar muchos razonamientos de carácter militar, geopolítico, etc. En lo personal, me causa más "malestar" la posibilidad de que la actual escalada en la tensión geopolítica derive en una confrontación bélica entre las grandes potencias y entonces SÍ que vamos a "recibir" a base de bien y más con lo que "tenemos" en nuestro país.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (30 Nov 2015)

Fernando eres muy generoso con la sociedad española. Yo si considero a la gente culpable de su situación, tanto de su situación de endeudamiento personal como de quien les gobierna (Rajoy, ZP sacaron 10-11 millones de votos)

Lo de la cultura económica es algo que sirve de excusa, yo no la tenía y apenas la tengo (cuantas cosas te he preguntado a ti sobre el
Oro y demás inversiones??. Muchas no?) y aún así no me
Metí en deudas por SENTIDO COMÚN y por no querer ser lo que no soy. Y ese es el problema, el españolito medio es ignorante (ni sabe ni quiere saber, en ningún tema ) y extremadamente envidioso y ambicioso. Mezcla
Explosiva.

Los datos de deuda no te los he discutido y no los mencione, esta claro que estos que llegaron fueron peor que los otros (cuando nadie se esperaba eso),lo cual nos deja en muy mal lugar como país, porque te dan a elegir entre cáncer o peste. 

Ese es nuestro drama... Y 8 años de crisis no han cambiado nada las cosas, para mejor, si han cambiado han sido para peor.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Mira, yo tengo un "problema" o no, vete a saber... y es que me considero "humanista" y, por tanto, suelo ponerme del lado del más "débil", aunque a veces la "razón" no le acompañe... En fin, todos tenemos "defectos".

Precisamente, hoy leía un artículo de un comentarista que se le notaba a la "legua" que es "franquista", pero que decía unas cuantas verdades como puños y se refería a lo que estamos comentando por aquí y, a pesar de su "tendencia", me ha parecido tan bueno que igual lo busco y lo enlazo aquí.

astur_burbuja, tu caso NO es el más "normal" y, de hecho, yo me siento "retratado" en algunas cosas de las que comentas. Por ejemplo, aquí SIEMPRE me he caracterizado por no recomendar deuda que no sea asumible en el tiempo y contemplar distintas variables, especialmente las negativas a futuro. Está claro que una mayor cultura económica impide según qué decisiones, pero en el fondo tienes bastante razón en tu último comentario... aunque me pese. No por mí, sino porque buena parte de la Sociedad esté compuesta por "descerebrados" y los que dirigen el "cotarro" todavía están PEOR... Lástima de país, pero porque a mí me gusta mucho y es que, además, tenemos una Historia que fue muy importante en el mundo.

Y dejo un artículo muy bueno y que suscribo en buena parte...

- www.eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/11/30/bilderberg-no-existe/

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2015)

Creo que ahora mismo es bastante inútil buscar culpables mirando atrás...ojo, que si a mi me viene mañana un partido político que jure en su programa que depurará responsabilidades y negligencias políticas caiga quién caiga, pues escucharía detenidamente el resto de sus propuestas.

Aquí siempre ha funcionado robar a lo grande (en Spañistán), las niñas bonitas que se privatizaron en su día, como las eléctricas, telefónica, etc...roban a manos llenas, por cada 100 que roban, les ponen una multa de 0,10, y todos tan felices. no se procesa a nadie, no hay causas penales abiertas ante el robo actual bajo la pleitesía de todos los gobiernos democráticos de España.

¿Cuántos ministros han pasado por la cárcel después de mentir, robar, engañar?...y para unos que meten, les indultan (paripé mediático magno)...y creo que eran de los menos culpables...pero bueno.

Y cómo comenta Astur...votos siguen sin faltarles...

Aquí , y ya lo mentamos varias veces, se trata de votar al menos malo...vamos, es como si te dicen que van a entrar 4 ladrones a robar, pero te dejan escoger a cual prefieres, y tu vas y escogen feliz de poder decidir en libertad.

Por cierto el oro aguantando su soporte, veremos a ver por cuanto, pero de momento nos vale.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, SÍ, el Oro está remontando y, de momento, deja atrás esos temidos $1050. Hace escasos minutos andaba por los $1067,40, pero independientemente de la sobreventa que existe, hoy los datos macro de la Economía estadounidense han sido bastante malos. Destaca sobre todo el del Índice de Gestores de Compras de Chicago: 48,7 vs 56,2 de Octubre y la previsión era de 54,0. Es una fuerte caída y el dato es "horroroso". Desde luego, los americanos están bastante peor de lo que "venden"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Nov 2015)

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda... así que os dejo el artículo al que me refería esta tarde. Es MUY BUENO, independientemente de la tendencia ideológica del autor, y dice VERDADES como PUÑOS...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/11/28/la-herencia-del-pp/

# astur_burbuja: A ti, particularmente, creo que te gustará bastante...

Saludos.

Edito: Os aconsejo entrar en los enlaces propuestos en el artículo. Muy instructivos...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: "Ahondando"...

- https://vozpopuli.com/blogs/6650-javier-ruiz-la-penultima-mentira-de-rajoy

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (1 Dic 2015)

A propósito del enlace que fernado puso unos posts atrás sobre la tasa histórica de interés de la FED desde el año 90; seguí navegando en la página un rato, para descubrir que prácticamente todos los bancos centrales del mundo, tienen unas tasas bajísimas... ::

Sin ir más lejos, nuestro BCE, está aplicando unas tasas de interés del:

*¡¡¡0.05%!!!*

Ver para creer... Y luego los bancos comerciales con un TAE de un 7% para arriba.

Este sistema se va a desmonorar de una forma absolutamente épica :8:

El chiringuito se les tiene que acabar de una vez.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# TheRedHawk: Bueno, matizarte que las tasas de interés son muy bajas en los países "desarrollados", es decir "Occidente" para entendernos, pero fijate en las tasas de interés en países como Brasil, Rusia, China... Por eso mismo, la "idea" que se intenta transmitir de que existe Deflación en el mundo NO pasa un "filtro" coherente. Otra cosa muy distinta es que la Deflación se esté dando en lo que ganan las grandes Corporaciones y es que a menor consumo, menores ganancias... Luego, ya se ocupan de "maquillar" los resultados, recomprando "papel" y demás mandangas... vamos, lo que conocemos como "maquillaje contable".

Y dejo esto...

- El yuan chino pasarÃ¡ formarÃ¡ parte de los SDR del FMI

Ya veremos lo que tarda China en devaluar el Yuan...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2015)

Adjunto gráfica actualizada del oro.



Cada día me da más respeto que el oro pierda ese soporte de los 1050$, no por nada malo, que así compraremos más barato, si no por todo el tiempo que lleva tonteando para llegar ahí, como si una mano negra quisiera por todos los medios perforar ese soporte para que los stops de los futuros salten por los aires...veremos que pasa.

Los osciladores anuncian de nuevo lateral o rebote hasta la zona de 1100$ OZ, pero nada extraordinario hasta que no veamos el oro por encima de los 1240$ OZ, que ya es un 20% de escalada desde aquí...realmente parece más de lo que puede ser, pero mirando atrás, lo hace en una semana si se ponen las cosas "chungas"

*The red hawk"* Eso que tu acabas de explicar sobre las tasas, es lo que se viene discutiendo desde hace mucho tiempo...tanto como desde que los bancos comerciales asumieron el control de la deuda privada a pequeña y mediana escala...a gran escala ya hemos visto quienes la asumen finalmente por desgracia.

Sé que puede sonar comunista esta idea, pero cientos de veces hemos escuchado hablar sobre la posibilidad de crear un banco público para capitalizar la pequeña y mediana empresa, al ciudadano de a pie etc...pero se le tacha de competencia desleal, de algo que va en contra de la competencia perfecta y toda esa mierda que sueltan...alguno saldrá con lo del ICO...yo le denominaría INCOnpetentes, intentad financiar algo de este modo...casi peor que ir al banco de Nigeria

¿Acaso no sería mejor un banco "publico" que unos bancos que han arruinado a medio mundo, por no decir al mundo entero?

De nuevo no pretendo hacer demagogia, el fallo fue dejar que algunos bancos crecieran demasiado absorbiendo a otros más pequeños, si la banca tuviera un tamaño asumible y estuviera diversificada en entidades de pequeño o mediano calado, el que lo hiciera mal *fuera y multa*, pero ahora ¿Quién les dice que no?

Por esto les regalamos el dinero a coste casi 0, y ellos nos cobran Euribor + 2%, o en créditos personales un 6%...8%...10%...y no pasa nada...¿por qué?...por que nos distraemos con política, fútbol y memeces varias.

Lo dejo ya que me caliento...reitero lo de ojo a los 1050$, yo tengo un buen escopetazo preparado por si se perfora claramente el día del anuncio de la FED, ya os iré contando "mis penas" 

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: A mí me tiene ya bastante HARTO que cuando alguien dice algo que merece ser "reflexionado", automáticamente se le tache de "comunista", "nazi", etc. Y muchas veces es, sencillamente, aplicar el SENTIDO COMÚN y, por otro lado, NO todo en el Comunismo y el Nazismo fue malo, máxime cuando NO se llegaron a aplicar VERDADERAMENTE...

Mira, ayer enlacé un artículo de "Eladio", que parece un confeso "franquista", pero lo que comenta en su mayor parte lo podríamos suscribir cualquiera de nosotros. Eso no quita para que, como en otras ocasiones, se le haya ido un poco la "pinza", porque alabar las década de los 50 y de buena parte de los 60 de "Don Paco"... o no las vivió o no pasó el hambre que asoló a la mayor parte de la población española. Luego, en los 70 ya empezaron a mejorar las cosas y también en el régimen ya había gente más preparada y aperturista...

Bien, en España tuvimos Banca pública y no se puede decir que funcionará mal y otra cosa es que NO "interesará"... Y para complementar tu atinado comentario, dejo dos buenos enlaces... para "reflexionar".

- La banca pública que no existe en Europa

- Muchos se preguntan ya para qué queremos banca | ATTAC España

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, lo prometido es deuda... así que os dejo el artículo al que me refería esta tarde. Es MUY BUENO, independientemente de la tendencia ideológica del autor, y dice VERDADES como PUÑOS...
> 
> - https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/11/28/la-herencia-del-pp/
> 
> ...



Magistral artículo. Y muy triste, me encataria estar equivocado y que el articulo fuera una mentira tras otra, pero la realidad es tan asquerosa y dura, que asi estamos. 

Mi familia es del bando perdedor, y yo nunca fui franquista, sino todo lo contrario, pero es que con tal cantidad de hijos de puta por metero cuadrado, al final van a hacernos echar de menos a Franco

Manda cojones


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, el artículo en buena parte está muy acertado y por la simple razón de que no dice nada que no sepamos... aunque existan cosas que no sean "políticamente" correctas el defenderlas, pero bueno para eso cada cual tiene su opinión.

Mira, en mi familia hubo militares que pelearon en ambos bandos y yo me decanté por el "perdedor", a pesar de que probablemente me hubiera ido mucho mejor en la vida bajo el "paraguas" del "vencedor", pero siempre me han podido las "ideas" -las "mías"...-. NO, no creo que haya que echar en falta al Franquismo, que tampoco fue "modélico", pero algunas cosas buenas SÍ que tuvo... El "problema" deriva de que estamos viento tanta MIERDA que miramos atrás en busca de algo que tampoco existió, puesto que en el Franquismo también hubieron sus "cosas" y son conocidas... Ahora bien, estos niveles de corrupción tan manifiestos pues NO eran el pan nuestro de cada día. No es menos cierto que la gente, posiblemente, era menos "culta" -la Desigualdad era también muy evidente...-, pero tenía algo que se echa a faltar en la Sociedad actual: VALORES... 

Y dejo esto que los "metaleros", especialmente los más noveles, deberían tener en cuenta...

eBay Gold and Silver Sales Booming; Buyers Beware

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, lo prometido es deuda... así que os dejo el artículo al que me refería esta tarde. Es MUY BUENO, independientemente de la tendencia ideológica del autor, y dice VERDADES como PUÑOS...
> 
> - https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2015/11/28/la-herencia-del-pp/
> 
> ...



Madre mía. 

Suelta verdad tras verdad a piñón fijo, lo he leido del tirón y se me ha puesto mal cuerpo y todo.

Muy, pero que muy, duro todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, cegador: Es que el artículo es DURO, pero que MUY DURO... Y abre el debate a la dejación de funciones que hemos tenido los ciudadanos y que hemos permitido que se llegase a esta situación, porque a fin de cuentas la mayoría de nosotros ejercemos nuestro derecho al voto... ¿No? Nos podrían haber tomado el "pelo" una o dos veces, pero tantas...

En fin, hace pocos días comentaba que algunos de los que andamos por aquí pondríamos en serios aprietos a los cuatro principales candidatos a la Presidencia del Gobierno de España y no se precisa ser ningún "luminaria", ya te lo aseguro... Por ejemplo, ahora estamos en plena campaña de promesas para beneficiar al Estado del Bienestar, pero obviando la realidad económica del país y sin ni siquiera tener en cuenta esa posible Recesión que se cierne en el horizonte... Bien, antes de "prometer", aunque después nadie "cumplirá" -y menos el Rajao...-, hay que presentar unas cuentas creíbles y que se conoce como "Memoria Económica"... ¿alguien de los "cuatro" partidos la ha aportado?

Como bien decía hoy el Profesor de Economía, Sr Bernardos, ahora el próximo día 20 algunos pretenden ser los Reyes Magos...

Y, a pesar de todo, yo pienso ir a votar...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, visto en el principal, lo copio con permiso;



felino66 dijo:


> *Los griegos obligados a declarar el dinero "bajo el colchón", joyas y piedras preciosas*
> 
> 
> Dinero en efectivo "debajo del colchón" por un total de más de € 15.000, joyas y otros objetos de valor, como los diamantes y piedras preciosas, se debe declarar al sistema electrónico de las autoridades fiscales, Taxisnet, a partir del 1 de enero de 2016. Al lado de propiedades y vehículos y acciones, ahora los contribuyentes tendrán que declarar sus depósitos. Y no sólo eso. Ellos tendrán que llenar si alquilan taquillas bancarias y en caso afirmativo, también el nombre del banco y la sucursal, aunque en el extranjero.
> ...



Pero que no cunda el pánico, ya sabéis que "España no es Grecia".


Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2015)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Hola, visto en el principal, lo copio con permiso;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí en España las plusvalías del oro están fiscalizadas, por lo que se considera que es un bien declarado. (Cantidad poseída y precio de compra)

Por lo tanto en teoría el estado ha de saber el oro que tienes si lo vendes...*en teoría*

Esto es lo de siempre, el Estado, intenta fagocitar todo lo que puede como un zombi a punto de perecer por falta de vísceras que tragar.

Estoy seguro al 99% de que los griegos a tal hora están bailando el sirtaki bajo las ruinas del Partenón, mientras se emborrachan y ríen a carcajadas del mendrugo que ha sacado una ley que pasará a los anales de la historia por que todos se la pasarán por el mismísimo forro.

Ya ves tu lo que le cuesta a un Griego meter las joyas de familia en una cacerola sobre la repisa de la cocina, o los soberanos en una caja de seguridad en Suiza, lejos de teóricos buitres "sarnosos"

Todo esto irá in crescendo a medida que los gobiernos/estado vayan pereciendo bajo su propia "mierda", lo próximo a declarar serán los latunes y las garrafas de agua, no vaya a ser que a algún ministro le entre el hambre o la sed cuando ya no haya nada de dónde sacar.

*Fernando* yo también pienso ir a votar, y fijo que sabes a quienes...

Buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Dic 2015)

Hola, Bocanegra: Interesante aporte y toda una declaración de "intenciones"... Bueno, España no es Grecia, de momento... aunque pertenecemos al mismo "club", el de los PIGS, por tanto la "receta" podría ser perfectamente aplicable en función de los "tempos"... Y luego, tanto España como Grecia, no dejan de ser meras provincias del Imperio...

Bueno, tampoco nos "descubren" NADA y por aquí ya hemos sondeado en muchas ocasiones el tema de la Confiscación, "Buitreo" y demás argucias "legales" que tengan en mente para "desplumarnos". Tampoco nos debe preocupar en exceso y debemos seguir haciendo nuestros particulares "deberes" y aquí ya vamos apuntando las distintas opciones y seguiremos en ello, para que al menos nos ROBEN lo menos posible.

Saludos.

Edito: Bueno, paketazo, parece que tenemos un "reloj" a la hora de escribir dada la "sincronización"... SÍ, supongo que votaremos algo muy parecido, aunque sin mucha convicción, pero ¡Joder! es que pocas alternativas hay. Cada vez que oigo hablar a alguno de estos, me pregunto de dónde ha podido salir semejante "impresentable"... No tienen NI PUTA IDEA de lo que dicen... Si las "promesas" electorales ya suman un total de 300.000 millones de Euros... 

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (2 Dic 2015)

La Comisión Europea planea confiscar millones de armas a cazadores, tiradores y coleccionistas europeos

Ahora me siento más seguro en manos del "Gran Hermano". 1984 va a ser un juego de niños con lo que se nos viene encima. Está claro que los atentados serían usados como justificación para la restricción de las pocas libertades individuales que nos quedan a los ciudadanos(libertad de movimiento en la UE, derecho de manifestación, inviolabilidad del domicilio/comunicaciones, tenencia de armas, metales preciosos,etc....). Totalmente desprotegidos ante intromisiones del Estado, que no para de agraviar con sus actuaciones a sus propios ciudadanos.

Edito:

Con el objetivo de eliminar a la "amenaza yihadista"

Mails, redes sociales, vídeos, llamadas telefónicas… todo lo verá el nuevo supersistema de vigilancia adquirido por Interior


----------



## Pedernal (2 Dic 2015)

Hola,
Sistemico, veo muy difícil que confisquen las armas LEGALES. Este negocio mueve en toda Europa mucho dinero, sobre todo la caza. Además están muy controladas, sobre todo en España. Con las armas LEGALES no se cometen apenas delitos, para eso hay que emplear armas "negras" que no se puedan rastrear. Es ahí donde la policía tiene que currarselo y España lleva años de ventaja en ese aspecto a los países europeos, aunque siempre se cuelan algunas.
Creo que las armas legales mueven demasiado dinero como para dejar que se les escape...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Ibex 35: Papá Noel no existe: mida bien el nivel de riesgo que asume al entrar en bolsa. Blogs de Tribuna Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (2 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *Fernando* yo también pienso ir a votar, y *fijo que sabes a quienes*...
> 
> Buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes.











Yo también lo tengo bastante claro :Baile:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Dic 2015)

Armas, joyas, oro, plata, balconchón, terrenos...poco a poco nos están quitando los últimos reductos, para poder continuar siendo libres...se pone muy fea la cosa...nos están acorralando y la capacidad de reacción cada vez es más pequeña...:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Quizás, lo primero de todo es que tendría que haber una "capacidad de reacción"... ¿No? Lo digo, porque yo no la percibo dentro de una Sociedad "anestesiada" y que, en su mayor parte, se levanta con el móvil y se va a dormir con él... Así, da lo mismo lo que tengan "dispuesto" aquellos que intentan dirigir nuestras vidas, puesto que si el comportamiento humano es el propio de un rebaño de ganado, tampoco se van a tener que "esforzar" mucho en implantar lo que deseen.

En cualquier caso, yo sigo pensando que habrá un momento en que la "necesidad, obligue" y entonces la masa tendrá que "despertar", dejar de lado el móvil y adquirir esa "capacidad de reacción" que ahora NO tiene y tampoco se la espera a corto plazo, aunque dependerá de la "necesidad" señalada.

Y, en lo personal, tampoco me preocupa mucho, ya que por aquí contemplamos distintas variables y, a fin de cuentas, vamos unos pasos por delante de esos hechos que pueden llegar, y al menos ya venimos unos "añitos" advirtiendo de esa posibilidad... Mira, el pasado no lo podemos cambiar y el futuro tampoco sabemos cómo será, aunque se pueda "prospeccionar", por tanto debemos ir trabajando desde el día a día y siempre procurando "adaptarnos" a los distintos escenarios y que serán más fáciles de llevar si se tienen "deberes" hechos... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (2 Dic 2015)

Siento cambiar el tema de debate de ahora mismo, pero me he topado con esta noticia de finales de julio y tengo que poner unos datos sobre la mesa, para poner contra las cuerdas a "los expertos" que escriben semejantes disparates... Respecto de los tres comentarios que tiene la noticia, no sé cuál de los tres dice la mayor barbaridad.

Resumiendo su contenido, viene a decir que el oro ya no es el refugio que siempre ha sido, cuestionándolo como inversión o activo a tener en cuenta. 

El argumento, como siempre, se centra en el precio de cotización, denominado en dólares; *¿pero qué tendrá que ver su precio *(manipulado por los grandes actores en el mercado papel de futuros) *con su valor intrínseco *(el cual tarde o temprano, se manifestará violentamente, cual río que rompe una presa)*?*

*Pues bien, vamos a compartir un par de grafiquillas:*





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gráfica histórica de la cantidad de dólares que compra un gramo de oro

(Un *¡¡¡2973%!!!* de aumento de poder adquisitivo :8

Gráfica histórica de la cantidad de gramos de oro que compra un dólar

(Un *¡¡¡97%!!!* de pérdida de poder adquisitivo, observad el pedazo bajón que pega luego del decreto de Nixon :
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Y como acabamos de ver, le hay que dar claramente la razón al artículo del mundo, el oro ha perdido su “condición mitológica” de activo refugio:rolleye:… Para mear y no echar gota.

Lo que más me revienta de estos “expertos de economía”, es que ya somos pocos en este país los que nos interesamos por estos temas (en lugar del fútbol, MHYV, y memeces varias), como para que a los más “ingenuos” de nosotros, les puedan meter información basura, que no sirve para otra cosa que no sea aborregar a favor del establishment…

Como soy firme creyente de la comunión del oro, la plata y el BTC, os regalo de propina las gráficas correspondientes a estos dos últimos activos, que también reflejan _fehacientemente ese “inmenso” poder del petrodólar_.

*Grafiquillas de la plata:*





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gráfica histórica de la cantidad de dólares que compra un gramo de plata

(Un *¡¡¡1570%!!!* de aumento de poder adquisitivo :8

Gráfica histórica de la cantidad de gramos de plata que compra un dólar

(Un *¡¡¡94%!!!* de pérdida de poder adquisitivo :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Grafiquillas del BTC:





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gráfica histórica de la cantidad de dólares que compra un BTC

(Un *¡¡¡580.000%!!!*:8::8: de aumento de poder adquisitivo :8

Gráfica histórica de la cantidad de BTC que compra un dólar

(Un *¡¡¡99.999%!!!*:::: de pérdida de poder adquisitivo :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disculpad el tono de indignado, pero es que a veces esto ya apesta de más ienso:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Quizás, lo primero de todo es que tendría que haber una "capacidad de reacción"... ¿No? Lo digo, porque yo no la percibo dentro de una Sociedad "anestesiada" y que, en su mayor parte, se levanta con el móvil y se va a dormir con él... Así, da lo mismo lo que tengan "dispuesto" aquellos que intentan dirigir nuestras vidas, puesto que si el comportamiento humano es el propio de un rebaño de ganado, tampoco se van a tener que "esforzar" mucho en implantar lo que deseen.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo sigo pensando que habrá un momento en que la "necesidad, obligue" y entonces la masa tendrá que "despertar", dejar de lado el móvil y adquirir esa "capacidad de reacción" que ahora NO tiene y tampoco se la espera a corto plazo, aunque dependerá de la "necesidad" señalada.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo, pero creo que la posibilidad de escapar a la Pampa, Patagonia ó Desierto de Australia, personalmente hablando, la veo difícil y remota y mas si tienes familia que depende de ti...(en este caso mis padres)...:´(


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

# El hombre dubitativo: Tampoco creo que vaya a ser necesario "escapar"a la Pampa, Patagonia y menos a Australia (no sabes lo difícil que se ha puesto ese país...). Y la mayoría de los que andamos por este hilo tenemos familia y, posiblemente, con más "dependencia" que los padres -que también...-. Además, fuera de un conflicto bélico de grandes proporciones, NO tiene ningún sentido cambiar nuestros hábitos, independientemente de la "presión" que pueda devenir en el futuro, ya que ésta te la vas a encontrar aquí y en "Guatemala"... La "agenda" es la que ES y se debe combatir desde la propia Sociedad y ésta acabará tomando "conciencia" y sino muchos de los que andamos aquí tendremos una cierta capacidad de "adaptación" y seguiremos aportando unas posibles "soluciones"... Mira, yo vengo del mundo Militar/Seguridad y lo de "huir" lo dejo para los conejos...

# TheRedHakw: Interesante lo que aportas y a ver si esta tarde/noche me lo puedo mirar y es que en el tema de los "gráficos" hay que ir con mucho cuidado. A veces -y no pocas- NO se tienen en cuenta muchas variables...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 14:24 ----------

Y hoy hemos conocido otro MAL dato: el Gobierno echa mano de 7.000 millones de Euros de la "Hucha" de las Pensiones... ¡Joder! que "contradicción": se está creando empleo, hay cierta "bonanza" económica, pero los "números no CUADRAN con la REALIDAD...

En fin, que se vayan a ENGAÑAR a su PUTA MADRE...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

Hola, TheRedHakw: Bueno, tenía algo de tiempo y me he mirado lo que aportas. Bien, el artículo en línea con lo que nos llega desde los medios "oficialistas"... Lo que me ha hecho "gracia" es lo de "MITO" cuando se refiere al Oro, NO se puede ser más INCULTO... Tampoco podemos esperar mucho más del "becario" de turno, pero sin embargo subraya la importancia que está teniendo el "papel-oro" en la cotización del Oro, por tanto de alguna manera admite que existe una fuerte DISTORSIÓN, algo que ya sabemos los que andamos por este hilo.

Respecto a los gráficos me he fijado en el de la Plata, ya que soy eminentemente "platero", y NO estaba de acuerdo con ellos nada más verlos. Bien, TheRedHawk, los gráficos para tener cierta "exactitud" tienen que reflejar distintas variables y una de ellas -para mí fundamental...- es ajustar la Inflación, sino para qué... Luego, hay que compararlo con el Índice del Dólar y que es mucho más fiable. Te digo todo esto, porque la Plata ha tenido períodos en que ha sido una nefasta "inversión" y todo lo contrario dada su habitual volatilidad. Aprovecho para anexar unos gráficos más interesantes y "realistas", aunque tampoco llevan ajustada la Inflación y cuyo cálculo ahora me llevaría demasiado tiempo, pero en ocasiones he incorporado dicho dato en mis colaboraciones, por tanto tampoco es nada nuevo para los habituales.

- https://smaulgld.com/silver-vs-dollar/

En el Oro NO me lo he mirado, pero porque es algo CONTRASTADO que el Oro suele conservar su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo y no lo hace en muy pocas ocasiones y PUNTUALES...

Y respecto al BitCoin qué quieres que te diga que ya no sepas: Yo no creo en él... Es más, su comportamiento NO es el de una "moneda" y más bien se parece a un "chicharro" de cuando yo me movía por la Bolsa. En fin, eso lo dejo para sus seguidores...

Saludos.

Edito: Los gráficos de la Plata que anexo hay que verlos dentro del contexto que marca la fecha de los mismos, es decir hasta el 2014... A partir de ahí, debemos considerar la subida que está teniendo el Índice del Dólar.


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Dic 2015)

La plata jugando con los 14$ y el oro con los 1057$... :rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2015)

*The red hawk* no te sulfures hombre. Piensa que el oro tiene una tradición de usarse como menda o medio de intercambio desde que el hombre empezó a ser hombre, y el $...con todos los respetos del mundo (mentira, no le respeto nada), lleva pañales cagados a su lado.

Es como comparar un montón de serrín con el monte Everest...si claro, el serrín aumenta cada vez que corto un tablón, y el Everest no crece está estancado...pero deja que venga un poco de viento a ver que sucede con el crecimiento del serrín.

Yo miraba al principio gráficas tanto inflacionadas como no de la evolución del oro/$, pero no vale la pena...y mira que me gustan las gráficas, pero en este caso nos sirven de muy poco.

Piensa que hoy en día tenemos constancia de muchos datos, poder adquisitivo medio, salarios base, volúmenes de extracción del oro, comercio internacional del oro, % de mineras, % de $ emitidos...o sea que esto está bien mirarlo a corto o medio plazo, y cogerlo con pinzas.

Tu hoy, puedes comprar una onza de oro sin demasiado apuro...y el oro está más caro que hace 50 años, sin embargo tus abuelos lo tenían muy jodido para poder comprar esa misma onza...hablo en general, no de tus abuelos (entendámonos)

Con esto quiero decir que el oro, es más un seguro económico, no se puede pensar en lo que se gana o lo que se pierde al convertirlo en FIAT (aun que todos lo hacemos evidentemente), el oro es solo una clausula vital dónde la humanidad se compromete a valorarlo de un modo bastante uniforme si lo comparamos con bienes o servicios, no con FIAT.

Lo del Bitcoin, sabes que soy un seguidor del mismo, y tengo alguno por ahí metido, pero no es comparable al oro, de momento es un bonito experimento que ojala cuaje, no por ganar dinero con él, si no por que dejen de ganarlo los usurpadores de turno. De momento sigo siendo muy cauteloso con él, parece que la blockchain sí se está poniendo interesante, hay algunas criptos que pueden petarla...pero no es ni el momento ni el lugar...ya iremos viendo.

Un saludo, y no les regaléis el oro, dejadlo estar.

Buena tarde.


----------



## TheRedHawk (2 Dic 2015)

*Gracias por vuestras aportaciones, fernando y paketazo*. Sublimes, como soléis acostumbrar. 

Reflexionando sobre vuestros argumentos,me gustaría dar un dato a ver que opinión os merece 

Teniendo en cuenta estos precios históricos de hamburguesas como medidor de inflación, y considerando también los salarios medios históricos en USA, pregunto:

¿No creéis que los metales preciosos están a *precios absurdamente bajos*? 

Es decir, tenemos por ejemplo que, en 1979: 

* Una hamburguesa costaba 38 centavos usanos
* El salario medio era de 11479 dólares
* La onza de oro cotizaba aproximadamente en los 229$

Comparándolo con la actualidad:

* Una hamburguesa cuesta 399 centavos usanos
* El salario medio es de 46461 dólares (2014)
* La onza de oro cotiza aproximadamente en los 1056$

Tomando estos datos, yo saco varias conclusiones:

* El precio de una hamburguesa es casi 11 veces mas alto que en aquel año
* Los salarios se multiplicaron por 4
* El precio del oro por casi 5

Si a todo esto le sumamos, que la base monetaria desde aquella época hasta nuestros días, ha aumentado como el orden de unas 22 veces...

¿Que está sucediendo caballeros? ¿Están o no, los precios de los metales (sobre todo mi amada plata) a precio del barro? :rolleye:

Vuestras opiniones son bienvenidas 

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## racional (2 Dic 2015)

TheRedHawk, estas comparando lo sucedido desde 1979 hasta ahora, ha sido un periodo muy inflacionsita, pero eso ya es el PASADO, y no hay visos de que eso vuelva a pasar, y en el presente lo que nos estan diciendo todos los indicadores, es que se esta gestando un escenario deflacionario de los gordos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (2 Dic 2015)

El oro rebotando en los 1051$ :8: y la plata en los 13.95$ ::

La cosa se está poniendo calentita... a punto de llegar al soporte de 1050$


----------



## amador (2 Dic 2015)

Señores, el foro está impresionante ...

Leer cada día el foro es un vicio sano. Gracias a los contribuyentes de siempre y a los nuevos por mantener esto tan activo. Desde vuestro anonimato, y sin recibir nada a cambio ayudáis al conocimiento. Dicen que ayudar a los demás es lo que más feliz te hace y no cuesta dinero (sólo tiempo).

Vamos al tema:

Las onzas de Canguros está ahora a 16 € justos en Jalemania.

¿Qué hago? Quiero cargar metal blanco y algún Sovereign.

¿Cómo veis el tema en las dos próximas semanas? Según se comentó, en Diciembre suele bajar la plata.

Tengo el dedo flojo, y la página Jalemana abierta.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2015)

*The red hawk*, no todo se aprecia de igual modo, ni se deprecia.

Un ordenador en los 70 valía el sueldo de un año de un españolito, sin embargo un piso en Madrid se pagaba en 3 o 4 años de hipoteca, un billete a Buenos Aires era un ojo de la cara, y el precio del rodaballo estaba por los suelos, una llamada al extranjero era un riñón...

Me pones el ejemplo dela hamburguesa...sí, está bien para hacernos una idea del poder adquisitivo en USA, puedes mirar el precio del galón de combustible, quizá saques más paralelismos, o del cobre, o incluso del gas etc...

¿caro o barato el oro?...todo depende de lo que tu ganes compañero, para un mil eurista estará caro, y para un 100 mil eurista seguro que barato.

Yo personalmente pienso que está desconectado de la realidad por las manipulaciones de derivados y por la multitud de inversiones alternativas que absorben el excedente económico... renta fija, fondos, divisas...el oro no es más que para carcamales desconectados de la realidad...no se si me explico...todo se publicita para ser vendido menos el oro ¿entiendes?

*Amador* espera unos días a ver que decide la FED, pienso que ya ahora mismo son buenos precios, y si vas a largo, pues esos canguros están guapos...como te pone *Cegador*, estamos en soporte, eso es compra, pero va tanto el cántaro a la fuente que se rompe, y de esta se rompe casi fijo, y eso hace una derrapada a la baja que veremos hasta dónde...yo estoy como tu, pero sinceramente me da igual un +2% o un -3% al plazo que voy...evidentemente, prefiero comprar barato, así que esperaré un par de semanas...pero repito...los precios parecen buenos ahora mismo.

Por cierto... ojito al petróleo.

Un saludo buenas noches, y a ver el soporte lo que tardan en fundirlo.


----------



## amador (2 Dic 2015)

Gracias *paketazo*.

Es verdad, la FED el 16.

Lo que puede pasar es que lo que ya hemos visto, que si sube el cuarto de punto baje el oro pero también el euro en igual medida. Pero si, creo que seguiré tu consejo. Cuando me he precipitado siempre la he cagado y ha bajado después.

Por cierto, me da la impresión de que los bancos están presionando mucho a sus empleados para que coloquen fondos. Cada semana me llaman del banco para que meta en un fondo los 4 duros que tengo en la cuenta remunerada. Les fastidia darme un 0,5% y prefieren ganar las altas comisiones de gestión de los fondos. Pero ya digo, la presión debe ser alta, porque son cansinos ... se juegan los pluses del año.

Saludos




paketazo dijo:


> *Amador* espera unos días a ver que decide la FED, pienso que ya ahora mismo son buenos precios, y si vas a largo, pues esos canguros están guapos...como te pone *Cegador*, estamos en soporte, eso es compra, pero va tanto el cántaro a la fuente que se rompe, y de esta se rompe casi fijo, y eso hace una derrapada a la baja que veremos hasta dónde...yo estoy como tu, pero sinceramente me da igual un +2% o un -3% al plazo que voy...evidentemente, prefiero comprar barato, así que esperaré un par de semanas...pero repito...los precios parecen buenos ahora mismo.





---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 22:05 ----------

Por cierto, se vuelve a hablar del ladrillo como una buena inversión.

Buy Spain: la inversión en ladrillo alcanzará en 2015 un récord de 13.000 millones. Noticias de Vivienda

¿Qué veis de cierto en esto? ¿Es humo o es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# TheRedHawk: Como te dice paketazo, hay muchas cosas en las que, ajustando incluso la Inflación, constituye un ejercicio inútil buscar "comparables" y te voy a poner el mismo ejemplo que tú aportas:

Los 38 centavos de Dólar de 1979 equivalen hoy en día a casi $11, pero cuál es el valor de una hamburguesa hoy en un McDonald... desde luego, no vale eso. Bueno, habría que comprobar también en cuanto ha "menguado" la hamburguesa y la calidad de la misma. He citado a McDonald porque ese año 1979 fue muy inflacionario y eso hizo que esa cadena fijará el precio de la hamburguesa en los 38 centavos desde los 43 centavos previos y la hamburguesa con queso paso de 48 a 43 centavos. Y cierro el "Libro de P...".

Mira, TheRedHakw, hay algo que no ha cambiado en milenios: con una Onza de Oro se puede comprar hoy un buen traje y unos buenos zapatos al igual que se podía hacer en el Imperio Romano con una buena túnica y unas buenas sandalias. Por eso mismo, aquí abogamos por el Oro como "protección" a grandes imprevistos y que ya no dependen de nosotros mismos.

Por consiguiente, y si tenemos CLARO el tema de los "plazos", el "precio" de los MPs es lo de menos en estos momentos. A fin de cuentas, ahí debe ir dinero del que se pueda prescindir y cuya "ausencia" no nos cause "dolores" de cabeza, barriga, etc. Y sobre todo -y me reitero una vez más- que se entienda bien el "producto" y los "conceptos" asociados al mismo.

# amador: Supongo que te refieres a este hilo, porque el foro... Realmente, lo que preguntas ya te lo ha respondido paketazo y como más o menos solemos opinar de forma similar... Bueno, ya que ando por aquí, no me cuesta nada decirte que a corto no veo que la Plata se pueda ir más allá de los $13,50, pero claro ten en cuenta la otra "pata": el par EUR/USD... En lo personal, pienso comprar este mes, pero básicamente Premium para mis colecciones y alguna "repe". Es posible que también meta algún Soberano en el "lote". Tened en cuenta que los precios actuales NO son ninguna "maravilla" si tenemos en cuenta la fuerte devaluación que lleva el EUR y lo que te "rondaré morena"...

# paquetazo: Ya sé que tenías ciertas "esperanzas" y, de momento, son válidas, pero me temo que el Oro acabará en los $1000/$978 y esa "percepción" la tuve el mismo día que salí de Goldcorp... Cuando llegue ahí ya veríamos qué sucede... porque el próximo año va a ser muy "revuelto" y MUCHO en todos los aspectos: económico, financiero, socio-político, geopolítico...

Además, todo pinta mal para los MPs en el cortísimo plazo: mañana tenemos al BCE y ya se descuentan nuevas medidas "estimuladoras" y luego el día 16 la FED... Precisamente, hoy Yellen manifestaba su deseo de que subieran lo antes posible las tasas de interés en los EE.UU.

En fin, luego más tarde, miraré de enlazar alguna información interesante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-dic-2015 at 23:02 ----------

# amador: Supongo que eso debe ir por "barrios"... pero SÍ que hay "oportunidades" en el sector inmobiliario y yo tengo un familiar directo que ha hecho unas compras que "a priori" parecen muy buenas. Eso sí, se ha hipotecado, pero a las "malas" tiene el "paraguas" familiar...

Total, en el mundo del "ahorro/inversión" las cosas NO pueden estar peor y el dinero "conservador" tiene que buscar "salidas" y si son "tangibles" mucho mejor... porque como comentaba ayer paketazo los bancos tienen un auténtico "maná" con nuestra liquidez NO remunerada.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Dic 2015)

Para los más "plateros", ahí os dejo un interesante artículo y, aunque es muy largo, merece la pena...

- A Hard Look At Silver And The Markets | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Dic 2015)

Pieza clave #1 de la estrategia para el 2016 | acardenasfx

Hola buenos días,

os dejo rápidamente este artículo de hoy mismo en el que prevee que el protagonista del 2016 sea el oro debido a una bajada paulatina del dólar.

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ladrillófilo: Mira, de momento, el Índice del Dólar está desarrollando una pauta que puede tener una fuerte implicación alcista, pero que ya viene desde hace años, por tanto que llegue al tramo final a lo largo del 2016 no deja de ser previsible, ya que el "tirón" final SIEMPRE ha sido muy rápido. Y de la misma forma, cuando llega a su "tope" inicia una fuerte caída y que también dura años. NO, no me ha gustado el artículo, pues no dice nada que no sepa cualquiera que siga la evolución histórica del Índice del Dólar e incluso el gráfico NO es muy válido para quienes nos dedicamos a estudiar el Índice. Lo NORMAL en esa práctica es realizar un seguimiento de los tres índices de precios en Dólares y que publica la FED: Real Dollar Index-Broad, Real Dollar Index-Major y Real Index-Other. El conjunto de los mismos nos da una visión más ajustada a la REALIDAD y adónde puede ir en su evolución, tanto cuando va para arriba como cuando lo hace a la inversa.

Por cierto, los MPs siguen estando muy "tocados" y parece que es una simple cuestión de tiempo la rotura de unos soportes que a mí NO me parecen "sólidos". De hecho, el Oro esta madrugada ha tocado los $1045,40... Y ahora anda por los $1051,60. Por su parte, la Plata perdiendo por poco los $14...

Y dejo este muy interesante artículo...

- La banca no va a pagar por prestar. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Dic 2015)

Y ahora el euro recuperando en una hora lo que había perdido en un mes :rolleye: hace que el oro en euros se ponga goloso :o


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2015)

Hola, cegador: Realmente, quizás en estos precisos momentos, sea uno de los mejores momentos para hacer una compra en los MPs, siempre y cuando el "comercializador" esté reflejando el valor actual del Euro y que está en torno a los 1,08...

Es curioso el "terremoto" que se ha producido en los distintos activos: Bolsas, Bonos, Divisas, MPs... Y digo "curioso" porque ayer ya se sabía lo que iba a anunciar hoy Draghi y que es más de lo mismo...

Je,je,je... visto lo visto, parece que va a resultar muy interesante el próximo día 16 y me parece que va a ser indiferente lo que diga Yellen y haga la FED. Creo que pasará como hoy, es decir que habrá una fuerte reacción para luego volver a la "normalidad". En fin, ya veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (3 Dic 2015)

Me gustaría haceros una pregunta, que igual os suena un poco extraña, pero por más vueltas que le doy, no se me ocurre nada:

Supongamos que han pasado X años y que tus activos en plata y oro (físicos of course) se han revalorizado, por ejemplo, un 70%.

*¿Existen más medios para liquidarlos que no sean la venta en una casa de PM's o al algún usuario particular? ienso:
*

Por más vueltas que le doy, no se me ocurren alternativas a esas dos opciones.

Y de paso, comento que esta "lenta" liquidez, es la única pega que le veo a los MP's (físicos) en comparación al BTC, cuya liquidación se realiza en cuestión de segundos.

Saludos y gracias,

TRH


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Me gustaría haceros una pregunta, que igual os suena un poco extraña, pero por más vueltas que le doy, no se me ocurre nada:
> 
> Supongamos que han pasado X años y que tus activos en plata y oro (físicos of course) se han revalorizado, por ejemplo, un 70%.
> 
> ...



Siempre puedes hablar con algún orfebre...que no joyero, estos personajes nunca hacen ascos a materia prima de primera calidad...evidentemente se la pela que tengas monedas con valor numismático.

La liquidez del oro/plata es lenta pero segura, la liquidez del BTC si se apagase por algún motivo la red, es nula...aun que ahora mismo va de cine, y es la envidia de cualquier otro medio de pago internacional. El BTC como el oro necesita igualar la oferta y la demanda, por ejemplo en local bitcoin, necesitas a un usuario interesado en comprar, y otro en vender...poca diferencia le veo con el oro.

Sé que en muchas tiendas de metales internacionales hay bolsas de usuarios particulares que ofrecen sus productos, la tienda/empresa hace de intermediaria por una pequeña comisión. Tu anuncias allí tu moneda, y ellos la ratifican como auténtica, la venden al precio que tu fijes (si se vende), y te ingresan el total menos la comisión.

no te comas mucho el tarro, el oro se vende...no solo eso...el oro vuela, en ebay si pones una onza a spot o algo menos *flipas lo que dura*

un saludo y buena tarde...los metales demasiado jugosos...no puedo seguir mirando, voy a dar una vuelta.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2015)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- UNA OPCIÃ“N QUE NADIE PARECE OBSERVAR: Â¿CHINA PODRÃA TRAICIONAR A RUSIA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (3 Dic 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Me gustaría haceros una pregunta, que igual os suena un poco extraña, pero por más vueltas que le doy, no se me ocurre nada:
> 
> Supongamos que han pasado X años y que tus activos en plata y oro (físicos of course) se han revalorizado, por ejemplo, un 70%.
> 
> ...



Hay una opción intermedia ke he estado testeando ultimamente y es bitgold. Puedes recibir en físico, hacer transferencias y también sacar efectivo con la targeta prepago. 
Yo el tema bitcoin no lo he tocado y aunque no lo descarto, todavia no me fio. Eso si, antes de navidad alguna monedita cae seguro ... por diversificar ke no quede!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2015)

Interesante entrevista de Guillermo Barba a Jim Rogers... Sobre el Petróleo NO tengo nada claro que se vaya a girar a corto plazo, pero a más largo ya hemos comentado por aquí que va a ser una de las mejores oportunidades de inversión y, de hecho, ya lo es en estos momentos.

¡Ojo! a los precios que espera Jim Rogers para los MPs... Bueno, más o menos lo que también hemos comentado por aquí en relación al Oro y respecto a la Plata, NO digo que no se puedan ver esos $11-$10, pero evidentemente queda demasiado "trecho"... Sin embargo, ya sabéis que NO soy muy "optimista" sobre la evolución futura de la Plata y cambiaré mi percepción cuando observe un giro en las Commodities... algo que ahora parece lejano.

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La crisis del petrÃ³leo estÃ¡ tocando fondo: Jim Rogers (entrevista exclusiva)

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (3 Dic 2015)

Hola, 
Fernandojgc, este verano estuve recorriendo china de turismo y la verdad es que según contaban los guías chinos nunca hubo un buen entendimiento entre Rusia y China. Ni siquiera cuando Mao se impuso a los nacionalistas y llegaron infinidad de ingenieros soviéticos a china para reconstruir estructuras, ni siquiera en ese momento, hubo entendimiento. Puede que fuera por la forma tan distinta de entender la vida entre Oriente y Occidente. Ahora, que sean capaces de darles una puñalada por la espalda....


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Dic 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Bueno, en el mismo artículo, ya dicen que es una "posibilidad" que no tiene mucho sentido ahora mismo, perooooo... Tampoco sería nada nuevo en la Historia: recuerda que la invasión de Polonia, durante la II WW, fue realizada por Alemania y la URSS (Rusia)... Históricamente, las alianzas contra "natura" NO son "extrañas".

En cualquier caso, a pesar de la rivalidad histórica entre Rusia y China, te contaré un chiste que circula entre los militares rusos: "Si China decide invadir Rusia va a tener muchos problemas para vencer en el este del país; no por la fortaleza de las tropas rusas, sino porque no van a poder encontrarlas." 

Además, en el caso de un conflicto de cierta envergadura, y que enfrentará a las grandes potencias, en esa zona hay también otro "gigante" y enemigo tradicional de China: la India...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante entrevista de Guillermo Barba a Jim Rogers... Sobre el Petróleo NO tengo nada claro que se vaya a girar a corto plazo, pero a más largo ya hemos comentado por aquí que va a ser una de las mejores oportunidades de inversión y, de hecho, ya lo es en estos momentos.
> 
> ¡Ojo! a los precios que espera Jim Rogers para los MPs... Bueno, más o menos lo que también hemos comentado por aquí en relación al Oro y respecto a la Plata, NO digo que no se puedan ver esos $11-$10, pero evidentemente queda demasiado "trecho"... Sin embargo, ya sabéis que NO soy muy "optimista" sobre la evolución futura de la Plata y cambiaré mi percepción cuando observe un giro en las Commodities... algo que ahora parece lejano.
> 
> ...



Yo estos gurús que van dando cifras y fechas exactas.... No sé yo... Siempre que leo algo de esto pongo una alerta y no aciertan ni una. Y eso que suelen arriesgar su dinero, además de su reputación. Mira Jim sinclair lo que decía hace casi dos años. Para no leer todo el tocho, en negrita al final.

usawatchdog.com/putin-has-nuclear-economic-bomb-jim-sinclair/

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kovaliov: Estamos de acuerdo... yo tampoco creo en los "gurús" y ya lo he comentado en este hilo en varias ocasiones. Eso no quita para que pueda leerlos y en este caso, el de Jim Rogers, pues hablamos de alguien que tiene mucho "peso" dentro de la industria de inversión en las Materias Primas. Y más que en su "opinión" hago hincapié en su "peso", ya que este tipo de "inversores" tienen una gran capacidad para mover los mercados. Luego acertarán o no... pero Jim Rogers es de los que suelen tener un tanto por ciento bastante elevado de aciertos.

Respecto al artículo que enlacé, pues ya manifesté mi "particular" opinión contraria en algunos aspectos. Por ejemplo, NO veo inmediato ese giro en el Petróleo y los $11-$10 en la Plata no digo que no sean posibles, pero está claro que parece que queda mucho por llegar ahí y que Jim Rogers tampoco los da por seguros... Luego, NO creo en un despegue en las Materias Primas -y menos ahora- sin que los MPs siguieran la misma trayectoria y que "amplifican" -especialmente, la Plata...- en las subidas en vertical.

En cuanto al Oro, los precios que maneja Jim Rogers tampoco se desmarcan de lo que venimos comentando por aquí y, en mi caso, hace años que hablo de unos posibles $978 y está escrito... 

Mira, kovaliov, me dediqué muchos años a los mercados de Materias Primas, y aprendí que uno tiene que guiarse ahí por su propia experiencia y "percepciones". Son mercados muy complejos y especulativos... Quizás, tan duros como los de Divisas. Por consiguiente, SIEMPRE digo que cada cual tiene que moverse de acuerdo a sus propias convicciones, pero acompañadas de un buen "análisis", y tampoco debe seguir sin más aquellas opiniones e informaciones que compartimos por aquí. Afortunadamente, los que escribimos en este hilo de forma habitual NO tenemos intereses en la industria de "inversión", así que por lo menos hay una honestidad que en otros lados es cuanto menos dudosa.

Y dejo esto...

- El BCE se pronuncia; repercusiones en los diversos mercados financieros | Investing.com

- El nuevo plan del BCE y los incentivos perversos. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (4 Dic 2015)

Atzukak dijo:


> Hay una opción intermedia ke he estado testeando ultimamente y es bitgold. Puedes recibir en físico, hacer transferencias y también sacar efectivo con la targeta prepago.
> Yo el tema bitcoin no lo he tocado y aunque no lo descarto, todavia no me fio. Eso si, antes de navidad alguna monedita cae seguro ... por diversificar ke no quede!



Saludos Atzukak... Ya conocía el servicio desde hace tiempo, *pero no me convence*.

No sé, aunque parezca muy fiable, si no lo tengo yo conmigo, "no es mío" por así decirlo.

No tiene porque ser así, pero quién te asegura que no estén haciendo prácticas similares a las del mercado papel a futuros... Quién te asegura que tus onzas de plata "resguardadas" por ellos,no responden a una reserva fraccionaria del 25%...

Saludos,

TRH

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 10:09 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Siempre puedes hablar con algún orfebre...que no joyero, estos personajes nunca hacen ascos a materia prima de primera calidad...evidentemente se la pela que tengas monedas con valor numismático.
> 
> La liquidez del oro/plata es lenta pero segura, la liquidez del BTC si se apagase por algún motivo la red, es nula...aun que ahora mismo va de cine, y es la envidia de cualquier otro medio de pago internacional. *El BTC como el oro necesita igualar la oferta y la demanda, por ejemplo en local bitcoin, necesitas a un usuario interesado en comprar, y otro en vender...poca diferencia le veo con el oro*.
> 
> ...



*Lo del BTC es cierto*, como con todo, hay que casar las órdenes, pero, si utilizas un exchange decente (yo utilizo Coinbase) te aseguro que, dentro de unos límites diarios, puedes vender y comprar de forma instantánea.

Paketazo, *¿opinas que la plata volaría de la misma forma de ebay?* ienso:

Saludos,

TRH

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 10:15 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> (...)*las alianzas contra "natura" NO son "extrañas".*
> 
> Saludos.



Para muestra, un botón... :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## atom ant (4 Dic 2015)

Buenos días, desde luego que los chinos no deben estar muy contentos con el acuerdo que llegaron con Rusia sobre el petróleo y el gas que firmaron justo antes del desplome del precio.... lo están pagando al doble del precio de mercado.

hoy se reúne la OPEP, si llegan a un acuerdo para subir los precios el señorito Mario y por ende Europa vamos a quedar como idiotas

saludos


----------



## TheRedHawk (4 Dic 2015)

atom ant dijo:


> Buenos días, desde luego que los chinos no deben estar muy contentos con el acuerdo que llegaron con Rusia sobre el petróleo y el gas que firmaron justo antes del desplome del precio.... *lo están pagando al doble del precio de mercado*.
> 
> hoy se reúne la OPEP, si llegan a un acuerdo para subir los precios el señorito Mario y por ende Europa vamos a quedar como idiotas
> 
> saludos



Es lo que tienen la apuestas financieras. Pueden salir mal, o salir bien.

Y ese es un motivo por el que pienso que en algún momento el Deustche Bank irá a la quiebra absoluta, por su *extrema exposición a los juegos de trileros aka derivados*.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## Energia libre (4 Dic 2015)

A ver que te parece este enfoque fernando, creo que se debe considerar, los precios que se están produciendo lo avala, lo único que no me cuadra es el tema del oro papel en poder de inversores (sobre 300 veces) en relación a la onza física :



21 noviembre, 2015 

Amigos os recuerdo ….. que todo lo que se mueve en la geopolitica…….tiene que ver con las finanzas, con el DINERO.
Por esta razon…. para que entendamos mejor…… por donde van los tirros en la geopolitica, con sus guerras y sus movidas……… vamos a ver por donde van los tirros …….en la geofinazas.

Lo que pasa en Siria….. evidentememente que tiene que ver …..con el nuevo marco multilateral, o con el reset…..o el nuevo sistema……o el nuevo NOM.
Nada nuevo …….quizas cada reset …..tiene su particularidad.

El dólar no sera derrumbado por el yuan o por los BRICS…….tal como se ha especulado y mentido ….en los ultimos años.
Es verdad …..el dólar sera mas barato ……. lo que impulsara la economia de los EEUU y las exportaciones.
La realidad del futuro se puede leer……… en “la mapa” de las finazas……..siempre.

Get out of Gold Now While Itâ€™s high (FREEPOM) | Philosophy of Metrics

…A medida que el precio del oro sigue bajando, los proveedores del porno miedo han vuelto a decir que el colapso del dólar es inminente.. Las pérdidas que se han acumulado desde 2011 para aquellos invertido fuertemente en oro son enormes y la purga de la riqueza continúa todos los días y semanas.
El último fue en agosto de 2011 cuando el oro era $ 1.900 / oz. Eso es una caída del 43% en el precio del oro en tan sólo 4 años. Tenga en cuenta que esta caída de precios ha ocurrido al mismo tiempo que muchos analistas y escritores alternativos basados ​​en el miedo han estado diciendo que el precio del oro se disparará subiendo.

La realidad es que el precio del oro se está derrumbando y los inversionistas astutos haría bien salir ahora y sólo volver en cuando el mercado está cerca de su polo inferior.
Hay muchas razones por las que el precio del oro seguirá su trayectoria descendente. 
La más obvia es que la inflación esperada de QE nunca se materializó y el propósito de utilizar el oro como una cobertura contra la inflación se ha convertido en algo redundante y no consecuencial en el entorno deflacionario existente.
El otro argumento fue que el dólar iba a colapsar y los metales preciosos actuaría como el único vehículo por el cual podría ser retenida la riqueza…

Los efectos a menudo citados de nuevas compras de oro del mercado han sido groseramente exagerado. Por no hablar de que la venta de oro por los mercados emergentes es generalmente ignorada por los mismos escritores y analistas. Lo mismo puede decirse de la relación entre el precio del oro y el costo de la producción minera…

Estos mismos escritores y analistas también promovieron la idea de que la Reserva Federal podría terminar la QE (imprimir dinero).
El hecho de que la QE se terminara y sera arrojada al basurero de la historia.. pero la Reserva Federal, pronto aplicará las tasas de interés que aumentaran en una década.

El fortalecimiento del dólar estadounidense es un testimonio de esta realidad financiera, igual que los efectos que está teniendo en el precio del oro.
Fuera de la cobertura de la inflación, el oro ha sido utilizado cuando las tasas de interés son bajas y los rendimientos de las cuentas bancarias y los bonos son bajos. El aumento que viene en las tasas de interés de la la FED desplazará más riqueza de nuevo en activos denominados en dólares, como los ajustes actuales del mercado están sugiriendo.
El otro gran factor que va a afectar el precio del oro tiene que ver con la entrada del renminbi chino- el yuan, en la cesta DEG. Esto elevará al YUAN como moneda de reserva y se espera que el valor del yuan añadido el la cesta DEG creara un valor de ‘medio billón de dólares durante la noche. Ver post demanda renminbi está a punto de explotar.

En los últimos dos años he escrito sobre este dramático cambio en el sistema monetario internacional. En ese momento había muy poca discusión en torno que la moneda china se agregara a los DEG. 

Muchos de los mismos proveedores, escritores y analistas del miedo y de una defectuosa análisis de metales preciosos declararón que los chinos nunca quierian su moneda añadida a la cesta SDR. 

El guión engañoso sugerido por estos escritores y analistas decia que China derrocara a los banqueros occidentales y hundira intencionalmente el dólar.

El hecho de que los chinos que han estado invertiendo fuertementeen el dólar de EE.UU., no tenian ningun interes que el dólar colapse, por que sufrirían enormes pérdidas en su inversión (una inversión que eclipsa cualquier acumulación de oro), toda esta realidad fue completamente ignorada por los medios de propaganda alternativa.

La inclusión del yuan en los DEG también dará lugar a una diversificación masiva de las reservas de divisas, como el cambio de reservas de USD denominadas en reservas de yanes -RMB comienza a tener lugar. 

Este reequilibrio de las reservas permitirá que el dólar se deprecie y ayudara a Estados Unidos a expandir la producción nacional y la creación de empleo a través de un aumento de las exportaciones.
Un dólar más barato significa productos más baratos.
El efecto que esto tendrá es que la relación deuda-PIB de Estados Unidos caerá y que la gestión de la deuda más tangible se mantendra en los años venideros. 

Mientras que muchas compañías caerán cada vez más por las las tasas de interés, las empresas que tienen muy poca deuda van a prosperar y veran ingresos y beneficios con un dólar más barato.
Estas empresas serán grandes vehículos de inversión como sus acciones se dispararan.
La internacionalización del renminbi chino y su próxima elevación al estatus de moneda de reserva, facilitarán la inversión masiva de infraestructuras en las economías emergentes, que se llevarán a cabo a través del Banco de Desarrollo BRICS y la infraestructura de Asia Investment Bank. 

¿Por qué la mayoría de los socios estratégicos de Estados Unidos firmó un contrato para la AIIb? Habrá enormes beneficios que se harán como emergentes y los países en desarrollo convertirse en países desarrollados… (occidentalizados) Ver post El Commodities Boom Venida.

Este gran desarrollo de la infraestructura y la financiación hará que los productos básicos, como el cobre, el hierro / mineral, zinc, etc., para todo aumentara en el valor en los próximos años. La demanda de materias primas verá múltiples beneficios para los inversores como cambios de riqueza en todo el mundo.
Es importante aclarar que el dólar estadounidense no se derrumbará cuando se produce este cambio de las reservas. El dólar seguirá siendo la moneda de reserva más fuerte durante muchos años por venir, y no se ha llegado al fondo en oro.

Entre los años 1934 y 1970 el precio del oro se redujo en general. Esta caída de más de 36 años correspondió con una relativa estabilidad en el sistema monetario internacional, del dólar en el sistema de Bretton Woods funcionó. 
Después del colapso de Bretton Woods en 1971 el precio del oro aumentó. Esta apreciación se produjo más de 10 años, de 1970 a 1980. Esto se debió una vez más a la inestabilidad en el sistema monetario internacional.

Cuando la estabilidad regresó y desde 1980 a 2001, un período de 21 años, el precio del oro se desplomó de $ 2.073 / oz en enero de 1980, a US $ 350 / oz en abril de 2001.
Esta estabilidad internacional llegó en duda de nuevo después de los ataques del 11 de septiembre º y el precio del oro comenzó a aumentar de nuevo por un período de 10 años.En agosto de 2011 el precio del oro estaba de vuelta hasta $ 1.900 / oz.
Nota: Todas las valoraciones referenciados anteriormente, y en la siguiente gráfica, se han ajustado a la inflación.
http://i0.wp.com/philosophyofmetric...11-17-macrotrends.png?zoom=1.5&resize=474,345

Desde 2011 el sistema monetario internacional ha estado construyendo en silencio un sistema alternativo que pretende reequilibrar la riqueza y elevar la moneda china a la condición de moneda de reserva. 

Como se mencionó anteriormente, los cambios en el sistema monetario internacional serán dramáticas y causarán un cambio masivo en la riqueza y la alternativa al USD.
En apoyo de esta tesis está el hecho de que el precio del oro ha ido disminuyendo desde 2011. La caída de 17% a partir de $ 1.900 / oz a $ 1.077 / oz (a partir de este escrito) es sólo el comienzo. El fondo para el oro podría muy bien llegar a $ 800 / oz, y no me sorprendería si fue aún más baja. 

El hecho de que ahora estamos al borde de $ 35 del crudo es un testimonio de la realidad de que cualquier cosa puede suceder.
Los comentarios habituales diran que soy un idiota y no entiendo los fundamentos de los metales preciosos y de las s fiduciarias…
El hecho es que durante dos años he estado escribiendo que el precio del oro va a bajar por las razones explicadas anteriormente.
Y lo ha hecho.

El hecho es que durante dos años he estado escribiendo sobre el final de QE y el aumento de las tasas de interés. Uno ya ha sucedido y el otro está a punto también.
El hecho es que durante dos años he estado escribiendo acerca de la inclusión de la RMB en el SDR. 

Se dará a conocer el 30 de noviembre ª. Ver post FMI confirma RMB cumple con los criterios para la inclusión de DEG.
Y el hecho es que durante dos años he estado escribiendo que el USD no se vendría abajo y que el dólar sería rediseñado para encajar dentro de un marco de reserva más diversificada. Esto se está negociando y comenzará a hacerse más evidente en los próximos meses. Ver post El caso de aumento de las tasas de interés y depreciar el dólar.

Los chinos no tienen planes secretos para reemplazar al dólar y volcar el carro de la manzana, o el oro re-precio en cientos de múltiplos superiores. Han sido muy claro sobre sus intenciones de unirse al sistema monetario más amplio y expandir la liquidez renminbi.La acumulación china de oro ayuda a apoyar la internacionalización del renminbi. No hay misterios aquí, sólo el giro por ciertos intereses.

Un registro claro de mi tesis está disponible aquí en la Filosofía de la Métrica de todos a leer y revisar. La cantidad de tiempo y energía que gasto en investigación y escritura es evidente en la exactitud de la información que se ha presentado aquí. Yo uso un enfoque basado en el hecho de que carece de emoción y conclusiones basados ​​en el miedo y propaganda.

Con base en lo anterior, y la gran cantidad de información que está disponible en el sitio POM, el mejor enfoque para invertir en oro es vender ahora, mientras todavía es un poco alto, y comprar en mercancías mientras están bajas. 

Unos años más a partir de ahora los productos básicos serán altos y pueden ser vendidos, en el que la riqueza puede ser re-invertida de nuevo en oro cuando es bajo. Se abusa del sistema de reservas multi-moneda y del marco DEG, ya que todos los sistemas son asi, y el oro se incrementará una vez más en la parte posterior de la inestabilidad monetaria. Es siempre bueno para retener algo de oro, pero es mejor diversificar.


----------



## atom ant (4 Dic 2015)

supongo que china se habrá cubierto con derivados... un acuerdo de la OPEP puede crear un auténtico terremoto... el famoso shemita de los siete años, que ya toca.

saludos


----------



## Energia libre (4 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Ladrillófilo: Mira, de momento, el Índice del Dólar está desarrollando una pauta que puede tener una fuerte implicación alcista, pero que ya viene desde hace años, por tanto que llegue al tramo final a lo largo del 2016 no deja de ser previsible, ya que el "tirón" final SIEMPRE ha sido muy rápido. Y de la misma forma, cuando llega a su "tope" inicia una fuerte caída y que también dura años. NO, no me ha gustado el artículo, pues no dice nada que no sepa cualquiera que siga la evolución histórica del Índice del Dólar e incluso el gráfico NO es muy válido para quienes nos dedicamos a estudiar el Índice. Lo NORMAL en esa práctica es realizar un seguimiento de los tres índices de precios en Dólares y que publica la FED: Real Dollar Index-Broad, Real Dollar Index-Major y Real Index-Other. El conjunto de los mismos nos da una visión más ajustada a la REALIDAD y adónde puede ir en su evolución, tanto cuando va para arriba como cuando lo hace a la inversa.
> 
> ...



Fernando explicame, por favor, que has querido transmitir con el articulo que has colgado de El Confidencial por supuesto en relación al oro.


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2015)

_Paketazo, ¿opinas que la plata volaría de la misma forma de ebay? 
_

*The red hawk*, la plata se vende bastante bien a través de ebay, no la miro tanto como el oro, pero se vende decentemente, sobre todo monedas bullión, del estilo de las maple, o filarmónicas...pero claro, aquí tienes el problema de los impuestos. Si tu compras con IVA y pagas 16€, y otro quiere comprar sin IVA, y hay plata vieja que se vende más barata por haberse adquirido hace muchos años sin pagar IVA, pues desplaza algo la demanda, no mucho, pero algo la desplaza.

Yo pro ejemplo, ahora mismo si pudiera comprar platino sin IVA, le metería algo. Pero si pido a USA, me lo paran fijo, y en Europa del este, pues ya ves tu...es mucha tela para comprar a ciegas.

Yo no invierto en plata, pero no lo descarto si viera unos precios de derribo...sería tonto si no lo hiciera. Hablo de cotas por debajo de 13€ spot, no creo que se vean, pero si se ven, me veré obligado a intervenir el mercado... ;-)

Ahora mismo oro y plata reaccionando bien tras tentar los soportes, sobre todo el oro, ya comentamos que tocaba lateral o rebote, pero por debajo de 1100$ OZ, no hagáis ni caso.

El petróleo le han dado estocada con lo del aumento de la producción por parte de la OPEP...se va viendo el plumero...quieren destruir la economía Rusa cueste lo que cueste y se lleven a quién se lleven por delante. Nosotros poco podemos hacer, salvo estar atentos para tomar posiciones si se pone a tiro.

*energía libre* si se han puesto cortos hace 2 años en oro, enhorabuena por las plusvalías. Y esos 800$ OZ, se me hace la boca agua, a ver si aciertan.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, bueno... menuda "sangría" que llevan los mercados desde el día de ayer... Hoy parece que el buen dato del Empleo USA no está gustando NADA a los mercados e imagino que porque da "alas" a la previsible subida de las tasas de interés por parte de la FED el próximo día 16. En fin, ya veremos... A mí me ya me va de "perlas" esta situación, ya que me permite realizar los últimos "ajustes" del año en mis PP y FI...

# Energia libre: Ahora dispongo de algo de tiempo, pero no sé si podrá responder a las dos cuestiones planteadas y lo intentaré... si no fuera así, dejaré la segunda para la noche.

Me gustan los planteamientos inteligentes y te voy a dar mi opinión sobre el artículo enlazado:

- Bueno, el orden de los factores no suele alterar el producto final, pero creo "entender" algo de Historia y, por regla general, la Geopolítica no suele andar por delante del mundo económico-financiero y SÍ a la inversa, es decir que éste último suele mover a la Geopolítica y, al menos, es lo que estamos viendo en los tiempos actuales, pero tampoco es muy "diferente" del pasado reciente y lejano... vamos que "rima".

- En muchas ocasiones, SIEMPRE he manifestado mi total convicción de que el USD no será "tumbado" ni por el Yuan ni por los BRICS, pero por algo tan simple que también nos dice la Historia: ningún Imperio ha sido reemplazado por las "buenas", es decir que ha caído después de una confrontación bélica. Por tanto, la "sustitución" del USD NUNCA podría ser "pacífica"... a no ser que surgieran unos acuerdos entre "bambalinas" y aquí ya entrarían otros "actores" como el BPI, FMI, BM, etc.

- Que el USD puede COLAPSAR es algo que NO se debe descartar, pero claro que con él se van a tomar por c... el resto de las monedas fiduciarias. Es más, yo estoy convencido de que, al igual que ha sucedido SIEMPRE, el USD será una moneda que correrá la misma "suerte" que otras monedas que fueron referentes en función del Imperio que "mandaba" en ese momento. Luego, tampoco se puede obviar que el USD lleva en el tiempo una fortísima depreciación en su auténtico "valor"...

- ¿Salir ahora del Oro? Pues, hay que ser bastante "mendrugo" para decir esto... En todo caso, esa decisión debería de haberse tomado hace años y NO ahora, aparte de que entiendo de que se está refiriendo al Oro como vehículo de "inversión", pero si hay otros "motivos", éstos en su mayor parte permanecen invariables. Por otro lado, la caída del Oro hay que verla también en un determinado contexto: desde los máximos, la caída aproximada es de -41%, pero desde ese mismo momento, el EUR ha caído aproximadamente un -24%. Y hablo desde los "máximos" y, por este hilo, somos muchos los que venimos promediando en el tiempo. En lo personal, puedo decirte que yo NO pierdo y SÍ estoy ganando a día de hoy en el Oro... Tampoco hay ningún "secreto": saber entrar o cuanto menos intentar "equivocarse" lo menos posible.

- Bueno, aquí ya hace tiempo que se abogó por la entrada del Yuan en los DEG, por tanto lo que dice el artículo ya estaba en el guión de la mayor parte de los analistas y, a partir de ahí, el articulista se "espesa" en demasía y ya entiendo que NO es relevante lo que dice, a fin de cuentas tiene que pasar aún tiempo y, llegados a ese punto, prefiero mis análisis personales o los que suelen proporcionar destacados conforeros que participan en este hilo como, por ejemplo, paketazo...

Bien, Energia libre, durante la noche vuelvo...

Y dejo esto... para quienes gustan del BitCoin.

- La UE estudia un plan para acabar con la financiación terrorista Por Reuters

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 16:16 ----------

# Energia libre: Mientras se "aclaran" los mercados... voy a responderte a la segunda cuestión que planteabas. Bien, en el enlace propuesto NO busco la relación "directa" con el Oro, aunque si lo leemos bien pues cierta implicación "indirecta" SÍ que la podemos encontrar.

El asunto en realidad está subrayado en el artículo y es cuando indica que se están replanteando el cálculo del Eonia por la falta de liquidez en las transacciones que lo fija... No es la primera vez -ni será la última..- que comentamos del "fenómeno" de la escasez de liquidez en el Sistema y eso a pesar de las innumerables QEs realizadas por parte de los diferentes Bancos Centrales "desarrollados" (FED, BOJ, BCE...) y eso, amigo mío, debe hacernos "reflexionar" y más de lo que pensamos...

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (4 Dic 2015)

Gracias por la contestación fernando, tengo un "amigo" que compró 2 kilos de oro físico en Suiza cuando la onza estaba sobre 1.325 dolares, el kilo sobre 39.000 €. actualmente eso supone unas minusvalias sobre el 23%, el objetivo era tenerlo como un seguro ante posibles corralitos,hiperinflaciones por QE, crack del dolar y/o posibles problemas con derivados que mandasen todo el edificio económico al traste, a lo anterior ahora hay que añadir los problemas geopolíticos que hace digamos 4 años hubieran lanzado la compra de oro físico a la estratosfera.
Sin embargo, aunque todo lo anterior sigue igual o peor, me mosquea que además de mantenerse el precio (lógicamente supermanipulado) también la tendencia primaria sigue bajista, es raro.
Y en las bolsas de físico de China y Rusia porqué no se está vendiendo el oro a lo que creemos que debe su valor real sin la manipulación con el oro papel.
Luego sigo, si algo no se entiende luego lo corrijo que ahora no puedo. Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg, dentro del enlace podemos leer "Los oficiales del departamento de investigación criminal ya han encontrado tarjetas de prepago durante los registros de los domicilios de personas que pertenecen a dichas redes,", están como cencerros si piensan que nos engañan, bueno, a los borregos si. 

Todo está pensado para despojarnos de la libertad en los pagos y poder tener bajo el yugo al pueblo, el terrorismo es la escusa.

Por cierto, el oro rebotó donde debía...está todo controlado...veremos para el 16 a como lo ponen, buscará nuevos mínimos?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# atom ant: Bueno, habrás visto que NO andábamos muy desencaminados en nuestras apreciaciones sobre el Crudo y es que la OPEP hoy en día es un simple "títere" de quienes manejan el "cotarro"... Está muy claro lo qué se busca con un Petróleo barato y aquí ya enlazamos la Economía con la Geopolítica y que ya comentaba esta tarde paketazo: buscan "fundir" económicamente a Venezuela, Rusia e Irán... Luego, ya existen otros "actores" perjudicados, pero menos relevantes. Y "detrás" de todo ello sólo puede verse la mano de EE.UU., a pesar de que con ello también "sacrificará" a su industria del Fraking...

Por otro lado, atom ant, China es un país tan "ambigüo" que NO inspira ninguna confianza. Si supieras el precio al que importa el Crudo de Venezuela... Mira, voy a abrir mi particular "Libro de P...", y te diré que en tiempos tan lejanos como finales del 2010, leí en "The Wall Street Journal" como éste se hacia eco de un documento de Wikileaks que indicaba cómo China había llegado a comprar a precios de "derribo"... $5 barril y que luego REVENDÍA obteniendo pingües beneficios. Y creo que en la actualidad el petróleo venezolano sigue siendo exportado a cambio de pagar el crédito que China le concedió... Vamos, que China no deja de ser tan HdP como el Imperio y práctica un Neoliberalismo salvaje, a pesar de autoproclamarse un país "comunista"...

# paketazo: Dependiendo del "guión", yo NO descarto ver precios bastante más bajos en la Plata y también en el Oro, independientemente del movimiento alcista de hoy y que tampoco entiendo mucho... En teoría, y sólo en "teoría", el dato del Empleo americano dado hoy favorece la subida en las tasas de interés el próximo día 16 y eso en "principio" debiera haber tenido una lectura negativa para los MPs... En fin, yo la subida, de momento, NO me la creo y primero -como bien dices- debe superar en el Oro los $1100 y de forma "holgada"...

# Energia libre: He estado releyendo el artículo que has enlazado y me he centrado en la parte que NO he considerado importante y, la verdad, ahí el autor "deriva" mucho, aparte de que no dice NADA que no sepamos, aunque en el "timing" no parece que vaya bien encaminado... Lo digo porque ahora NO es el momento de entrar en las Materias Primas y sólo si se va a hacer "trading", por tanto especulación a corto plazo... Más adelante, está claro que se van a ver precios de "derribo" y va a haber dónde elegir, aunque claro ya veremos cómo estará el mundo y nuestros... ¡bolsillos! Y respecto al USD, ahora mismo NO parece que esa divisa esté barata, ni mucho menos...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2015 at 22:12 ----------

Hola, de nuevo...

# Energia libre: De entrada, te diré que yo soy el primero que NO entiende lo que sucede con el Oro... ¿O SÍ? Me explico: En circunstancias "normales", el Oro debería estar en "máximos" e incluso más allá y es que los últimos años son de un fuerte tensionamiento geopolítico, aparte de los episodios de Terrorismo yihadista y que parece -o nos dicen...- van a formar parte de nuestro sin vivir cotidiano... Luego, hay otro aspecto a considerar y es que se esté dando una "pauta" que ya se dio en el pasado, es decir que el Oro esté "considerando" que se va a producir una confrontación bélica de grandes proporciones... Contrariamente, a lo que podríamos pensar, el Oro tiende a bajar en esas situaciones y lo pude contrastar cuando estudié su comportamiento antes de las dos Guerras Mundiales... aunque, de momento, esa es una "teoría" que ni mucho menos está "confirmada", pero la comento para "ampliar" conocimientos...

Respecto a China, mucho Bla,bla,bla... pero la realidad es la que ES y ya, en su momento, dije que NO había que esperar "milagros" desde ese país. Es más, soy de la opinión que China puede estar detrás de los precios tan deprimidos en que se encuentran los MPs e incluso iría más allá: en casi todas las Materias Primas... Ahora mismo, China es el principal beneficiado de la actual situación y tiene "papelitos de colores" de sobra para intervenir en los distintos mercados. Una cosa es lo que dice y otra lo que hace...

Sobre tu "amigo", pues qué quieres que te diga... los "motivos" por los que compró siguen vigentes y el precio de compra NO es malo, aunque para tener esas minusvalías latentes debió entrar con el EUR bastante alto en relación a su cotización actual. A corto plazo, yo no sería muy optimista: el Oro es posible que continúe con su caída y el USD muy posiblemente siga con su apreciación en relación al resto de las divisas y eso incluye al EUR... perooooo yo suelo equivocarme.

Si tu "amigo" sigue estando "incómodo" con la actual situación, pues quizás debería asumir perdidas en una parte de la posición tomada... En fin, yo conozco un caso parecido, pero con mucha más "pasta" por en medio y lo lleva bastante bien, aunque su posición económica se lo permite y eso es un aspecto muy importante. No todas las "circunstancias" son similares... La mayoría solemos ir promediando y en pequeñas cantidades y hay otros -los menos...- que entran de forma más "prepotente"...

# Bocanegra: Si está más claro que el AGUA... pero lo "venderán" muy bien y la mayor parte de la gente "aplaudirá" con las orejas... A mí, personalmente, NO me gusta BitCoin, pero creo en la Libertad y que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime más oportuno. Ahora parece que han "descubierto" el Terrorismo y su "financiación"... después de décadas de dar por CULO e incluso antes de que existiera Internet...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # atom ant: Bueno, habrás visto que NO andábamos muy desencaminados en nuestras apreciaciones sobre el Crudo y es que la OPEP hoy en día es un simple "títere" de quienes manejan el "cotarro"... Está muy claro lo qué se busca con un Petróleo barato y aquí ya enlazamos la Economía con la Geopolítica y que ya comentaba esta tarde paketazo: buscan "fundir" económicamente a Venezuela, Rusia e Irán... Luego, ya existen otros "actores" perjudicados, pero menos relevantes. Y "detrás" de todo ello sólo puede verse la mano de EE.UU., a pesar de que con ello también "sacrificará" a su industria del Fraking...
> 
> ...



El oro fisico es una inversión a largo plazo y, por lo tanto con dinero que no se prevé necesitar? SI

El oro físico mantendrá su valor en el largo plazo y, probablemente veremos fuertes subidas en este largo plazo? Si

El oro fisico es un seguro en épocas tan inciertas y peligrosas como estas? SI

Ha mejorado en estos años alguna de las circunstancias económicas o políticas que hicieron recomendable invertir en oro? NO, han empeorado en mucho. 

Tenemos el mismo oro fisico aunque varíe su precio? SI

Si ocurre un imprevisto o desgracia familiar que nos obligue a vender precipitadamente perderemos dinero? DEPENDE cuando hayamos comprado , como en cualquier otra inversión. 

A mi no me preocupa nada si voy ganando o perdiendo, es más, ni lo sé. Solo te lo podré decir el día que decida vender. 

Esto es lo poco que sé sobre el oro. 

Si el oro baja y a mi me siguen pagando por mi trabajo y puedo mantener mi nivel de vida, perfecto, aunque sufro por la mala situación de mis compatriotas. 

Quizá se debería habrir un hilo para físico y otro para papel. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheRedHawk (5 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - La UE estudia un plan para acabar con la financiación terrorista Por Reuters
> 
> Saludos.



A ver, a veeeer.... Seamos objetivos por favor. *¿Cómo va BTC financiar al terrorismo?* Hablemos con propiedad. :rolleye:

Para empezar, BTC no es anónimo, es pseudoanónimo; además de que en caso de que fuese utilizado con fines terroristas, sería de modo muy marginal, en comparación al uso de las divisas fiat. 

Las autoridades ya no saben por donde meter mierda en contra de él.

Lo mismo se decía de Internet en los 90 y fíjate tú... 

Ahora voy a enumerar una serie de cosas que, de seguro, sí utilizan los terroristas: dólares en metálico, coches, ropa, combustible, armas, ordenadores, móviles, redes sociales...

*¿Le decimos a las autoridades que, por favor, prohíban todas esas utilidades, en virtud de la lucha antiterrorista?* :bla:

Por ahí no paso; es manipulación pura y dura para ensuciar a BTC.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Kovaliov: Bueno, más o menos de acuerdo en casi todo lo que comentas y, si sigues el hilo, en la misma línea de los que escribimos aquí. Lo de "ganar" o NO es muy "subjetivo", ya que si se precisará "materializar" por cualquier "circunstancia" de las que solemos comentar por aquí, eso sería lo de menos, ya que mandaría la "urgencia"... La mayor parte de los "metaleros" NO suelen tener tener su dinero ahí como "inversión", aunque habrá de todo...

NO, no creo que haya que abrir ningún hilo para diferenciar el "físico" del "papel"... y creo que por aquí lo sabemos diferenciar y explicar bastante bien. No en vano este hilo tiene un gran seguimiento... Por otro lado, tanto si gusta como si no, el "papel" es el que manda en la cotización... y luego ya entran nuestras propias "percepciones" para darle un determinado "valor".

# TheRedHawk: Vamos a ver, si tienen que "rascar" o buscar alguna "excusa" para "atornillar" al BitCoin lo harán y, en lo personal, estoy seguro de que será así. NO creo que vayan a permitir que el "dinero" pueda ser "libre"... Otra cosa es que algunos lo acepten o no, pero ya te dije que a mí el BitCoin no me interesa lo más mínimo y entiendo que últimamente se están buscando "fórmulas" para controlarlo y ya no sé si acabarán "prohibiéndolo" o poniendo cantidad de "trabas" legales para incentivar su uso. Lo que, realmente, me "molesta" es que se utilicen argumentos y "excusas" que NO hay por donde cogerlas y eso ya dice mucho del porqué...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2015)

Cada vez que entro en el "detalle" de los datos del Empleo estadounidense no puedo evitar "sonreírme" de forma irónica... Por ejemplo, esta noticia que os enlazo y que nos dice que desde Enero en EE.UU. se han creado 294.000 empleos de camareros/barmans. Nada que decir si fuera en una Economía expansiva, pero ahora...

Since January The US Has Added 294,000 Waiters & Bartenders, And Zero Manufacturing Workers | Zero Hedge

Y este es un interesante artículo donde se entrvista a tres personajes relacionados con el mundo de la inversión en las Materias Primas, especialmente en los MPs... Largo, pero interesante.

- Invest Like a Fund Manager: Tips from the Silver Summit [TAHO, THO] - The Gold Report

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2015)

*The red hawk*, tienes que entender que lo que tu sabes a cerca del BTC, es lo que sabe el 0,1% de la población y creo que soy generoso. Es como si te hablo yo por ejemplo que el negocio de gónada de equinodermo está en auge en los países bálticos y centro Europa.

Si a la masa le dicen que BTC es malo, pues termina siendo malo, aun que sea cojonudo.

Si a la masa le dicen que "Podemos" arruinará al país, la gente piensa que acabaremos como Venezuela.

Si la masa le dicen que el bloque comunista quiere invadirnos y comernos crudos, la masa paga a la OTAN lo que sea para protegernos.

Si a la masa le dicen que Alá es grande pero cuidado con algunos de sus fanáticos seguidores deseosos de reunirse con su harén de vírgenes del mas allá...pues ya no queremos musulmanes en las calles.

El conocimiento es poder, pero la desinformación es un arte que hace que ese poder que otorga el verdadero conocimiento cambie de bando como el viento de dirección.

Si BTC sobrevive a la sombra del FIAT y logra una cuota de mercado del 5% algún día, pues ya está, habrá ganado...pero le queda mucho que pelear y sufrir.

*Kovaliov* tan simple como tu lo expones...no hay mucho más que rascar. Quien quiera entenderlo que suba al carro, y quien no, pues que siga cuestionando lo que quiera mientras el carro se aleja.

*Fernando* Cuando se acercan fechas electorales, las mentiras afloran como verdades "absolutas", y ventajas relativas para los actuales gobernantes...siempre es así.

Mejora el empleo, se reducirán los impuestos, ventajas sociales para todos...el día que salga un candidat@ por la TV o dónde sea, con "dos cojones", diciendo: Españoles, estamos jodidos, no hay un puto duro, no habrá pensiones en 5 años, los funcionaros a mitad de sueldo, hay que fusionar ayuntamientos, eliminar administraciones, mandar al paro a ministros, senadores, asesores...y aún así lo vamos a pasar mal, me votéis a mi o no...pues entonces empezaremos a entendernos.

Mientras tanto, mis esperanzas son pocas o nulas, siento ser pesimista o cenizo, en materia política. Pero lo que tenemos que hacer entre todos, no lo podemos delegar a ningún "iluminado" que nos endulce los oídos con mentiras que nos encanta oír.

Buen sábado a todos, y gracias por las opiniones y aportes.


----------



## Atzukak (5 Dic 2015)

Buenas!

Os dejo una noticia ke he leído y me parece interesante, aunque con todo esto de la regla Volcker, del COMEX, del allocated y un-allocated me pierdo un poco..

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/12/por-que-goldman-sachs-hsbc-compran-toneladas-oro-fisico-2015-propia-cuenta/

en resumen: a partir del 21 de julio 2017 cualquier fondo que utilice más del 3% del capital derivado del banco no podrá utilizar futuros a título especulativo? y si vuelven ha hacer una extensión como este año? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, ya sabes que soy sumamente crítico en el tema político y no digo más para no buscarme problemas gratuitos... Está claro que en épocas de elecciones, pero más en las legislativas, todos te venden la "luna" si hace falta y se toman medidas electoralistas desde los gobiernos que se la "juegan" en las mismas y el PP nos ha dado una buena "ración" de ellas... Incluso hoy no me voy a perder la "comedia" del Rajao en la TV, pero para "partirme el pecho" con el "pollo"... A ver si tenemos "Suerte" y le va creciendo la "nariz" a medida que transcurre el programa.

Mira, paketazo, cualquiera con unos mínimos conocimientos de Economía, que conozca el mundo empresarial, del trabajo o los mercados, sabe que ahora mismo venden "humo" a destajo. A nivel económico NO es sostenible y, quizás, aquellas propuestas menos "atractivas" son las que pisan más el suelo, pero claro aquí en este país somos muy "especiales" a la hora de votar... Cuanta DIFERENCIA con un país como Suiza, donde prima el bienestar general de la población por encima de muchas prebendas que aquí son OBLIGATORIAS...

SÍ, la auténtica verdad, paketazo, es que estamos MUY JODIDOS y el panorama es muy desalentador, porque habría que tomar unas medidas que serían bastante impopulares, pero absolutamente necesarias para intentar "enderezar" algo que acabará COLAPSANDO sin más... aunque ya veremos si no será casi o al unisono con el resto de Occidente y que tampoco está para muchas "alegrías".

Tampoco me negarás que un candidato que dijera lo que tú comentas, más le valdría no presentarse porque en este país NO nos gustan que nos canten las verdades y menos si las posibles "soluciones" nos pueden perjudicar en algo. Ahora muchos andan "encantados" con que les "prometan" -con el "aire" por testigo...- que van a bajar los impuestos y la realidad es que la respuesta es: Y UNA MIERDA... De la Deuda NADIE habla y ésta se ha de pagar y CÓMO... pues como siempre se ha hecho.

En fin, ya me estoy "calentando" y lo voy a dejar aquí y que cada cual vote lo que crea oportuno y ojalá que cuando lo haga piense en el país y no en su propio beneficio... Tampoco nos vamos a engañar, paketazo, porque a mí no hay nadie que me "ilusione", pero entiendo que mi obligación como ciudadano es ir a votar.

Y dejo esto... 

- https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/193406-gracioso-eeuu-ver-transporte-petroleo-foto

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Dic 2015)

El origen del caos financiero y del desempleo global
Del desorden financiero a la quiebra de Estados Unidos
El artículo es de 2010 pero no tiene desperdicio.






Mi teoría es que el USD seguirá siendo la mejor inversión hasta que empiecen las quiebras. Entonces el oro lo rebasará por goleada.
http://cdn3.videos.bloomberg.com/m/...e0O8QNGWyg8IPwxM2Ex/avus072415trauner_700.mp4

Que tan bueno puede ser el USD si la sombra de las quiebras planea sobre los bonos?

La QE como todo es un recurso limitado.

Como dicen en USA, uno no puede imprimirse su propio camino hacia la prosperidad.

PD: en el otro hilo del oro he visto este enlace, muy interesante.
https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/1...pran-toneladas-oro-fisico-2015-propia-cuenta/


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2015)

Hola, bankiero: Siento disentir, pero yo NO creo que el abandono del Patrón Oro explique la espiral de la Deuda que ahora asola al mundo. Y vamos eso es fácil de comprobar echando mano de los datos macro, pero desde el "decretazo" de Nixon (1971) hasta bien avanzados los 80 la deuda americana vs PIB estuvo muy baja y no experimentó ninguna alza relevante en ese período. Es más, te añadiría que hasta avanzados los 2000 estuvo dentro de lo que podríamos considerar "normal"... Por tanto, hay ALGO más en esa locura de impresión en que se haya inmerso el mundo "desarrollado".

Mira, en lo que respecta a nuestro país, pues precisamente en Noviembre de 1975 se tocaron los mínimos históricos de nuestra deuda. Y si vemos el gráfico en amplitud, pues me da la razón sobre lo que comento...

- Evolución histórica de la deuda pública española | Infografías | Cinco Días

Respecto al USD, veremos hacia dónde va el Índice del Dólar y va a ser el mismo quien dé o quite valor al USD. Ahora mismo, parece que quiere pasar del nivel de los 100 y, efectivamente, será la mejor divisa si se va más arriba, por ejemplo a niveles cercanos a los 115... Ahora bien, cuando llegue a su tope, el desplome será proporcional a la subida y eso SIEMPRE ha sido así cuando el USD se ha apreciado fuertemente contra el resto de las divisas. Supongo que, de momento, aún le queda bastante "cuerda"... aunque para la Economía americana pueda ser nefasto.

En fin, ante cualquier colapso económico-financiero, el Oro SIEMPRE ha sido la mejor ALTERNATIVA...

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Estoy viendo LaSexta y a un político al que NO tendría el menor inconveniente en darle mi voto en unas elecciones generales y se trata del Sr. Revilla, Presidente de la Comunidad de Cantabria. Es un tipo que siempre me ha gustado: llano, conciso, claro y ¡honesto!

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2015)

*Fernando* estoy pensando en alquilar un camión cisterna de esos grandotes para "cruzar fronteras conflictivas"...parece que si vas en uno de esos camiones te dejan pasar por dónde quieras ¿no?.

*Bankiero* El $ está teniendo una buena racha frente a casi todas las divisas mundiales, ¿Qué es la mejor inversión ahora mismo?...bueno, veremos como le sienta la subida de tipos, si está ya o no descontada...que yo creo que sí.

Yo no metería demasiado en $, quizá un poco por lo que pueda pasar, pero ya digo que no me fío ni un pelo de la FED, cuando les convenga ponen de nuevo el €/$ a 1,25, y no ha pasado nada.

Europa es un mercado demasiado valioso, la paridad para USA es una cagada. No tengo a mano ningún gráfico de exportaciones USA hacia la Europa del €, pero no tengas dudas de que la paridad o menos perjudicará bastante a la industria americana. Ahora extrapola eso al resto del mundo, y entenderás que la FED tomará cartas más pronto que tarde, sea como sea.

Por otra parte, vender la deuda de la moneda más "poderosa" del mundo, es una garantía para los países poseedores de la misma. Hace poco se colgaba por aquí un artículo u opinión, dónde se aseguraba que a China le interesa un $ fuerte por la deuda americana que atesora por ejemplo.

En cuanto al timing de las "teóricas" quiebras...no nos olvidemos que en 2008 todo se iba al mismísimo carajo, y pusieron un parche que parecía rompería en semanas, y sin embargo toda la mierda que hay bajo la alfombra sigue aguantando, y no solo eso...la gran banca y las aseguradores siguen haciendo exactamente lo mismo, o incluso peor. 

¿Qué hemos aprendido de lo del 2008?...pues algo muy importante para cualquier gobierno y para cualquier economía...que un parche grande tapa a uno pequeño, y uno más grande tapa a uno grande, y así hasta el infinito. 

Buenas noches a todos.

Edito para *Fernando*: Hace un rato he escuchado a P Sánchez y parecía que estaba hablando un ángel divino...tío formal, guapo, buena voz, todo lo que decía parecía nube de algodón...no hay duda que es un "triunfador"

Es Sr Revilla es un tipo llano, que se dedica a sumar 2+2, y no saca de donde no hay, y no inventa historias que endulcen los oídos...dice las cosas como son, y por eso, es un tipo que no *"mola nada".* esta off...un cadáver político en la era de los "yo si que molo e invento historias 10"


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches amigos

Por fin he finalizado el curro, después de casi medio año haciendo extras y casi dos meses sin descansar ni un solo día, puedo decir que ya puedo pasar página y dejar esos días como un "bonito" recuerdo.

Decir que estoy bastante decepcionado con muchos "colegas" y compañeros de remo, ahora entiendo perfectamente la calidad de la gentuza que nos gobierna y puedo decir con conocimiento de causa que tenemos lo que nos merecemos y que este dicho refleja la realidad:

"Cada pueblo tiene el gobierno que se merece" (Winston Churchill)

Aunque no todo es malo, hay unas pocas personas que han demostrado su valía y ha sido un verdadero placer currar con ellos, lamentablemente no se pueden quedar, una putada porque hay verdaderos jetas que por estar enchufados o por llevar varios años o por ser de la empresa se les tiene que aguantar, intenté por varios medios que se quedaran pero no he podido hacer nada, aún queda la esperanza de que un jefazo consiga algo en las "altas esferas".

Para colmo de males, resulta que en el curro están paranoicos con eso de la hinterné y tengo una conexión muy limitada, ya ni siquiera puedo acceder al hilo en horas muertas (a la hora de la comida o algún rato libre) para seguiros, este foro está considerado como "potencialmente peligroso", pero claro, puedes acceder a ver a los sitios de massmierda y furgol (veo que otros compañeros acceden sin problemas) lo cual me parece raro, aunque he de reconocer que más de alguna vez entrando a este sitio me ha saltado un mensaje de que se quiere activar la webcam del ordenador (por si acaso le he puesto cinta de carrocero al objetivo, no vaya ser que mi imagen o la de alguno de mi familia esté por toda la red).

Cambiando de tercio, ¿no tenéis la sensación de que pase lo que pase esto no tendrá fin?, es decir, con los ataques "terroristas" (bajo mi humilde punto de vista eso hay que cogerlo con pinzas) el aumento de tensión en Siria y alrededores (Rusia y Turquía incluida) y noto que el ambiente a mi alrededor sigue igual.

Es verdad que aumenta un poco el ambiente contra el islam y todo lo relacionado con ello, pero es de modo despectivo, nada de ganas de coger la recortada y hacer justicia entre la gente.

Me da la sensación que nos han agilipollado tanto que ahora les cuesta espabilarnos contra los malos malosos, he aquí una paradoja positiva para los borregos, han estado tanto tiempo los pastores empeñados en que el rebaño esté quietecito sin hacer nada, que ahora al querer que corran, pues simplemente no lo hacen. 

Eso me recuerda a lo de "Va a consumir su puta madre", que ya que nos han habituado a estar con poco dinero (o sin él) debido a endeudarnos, bajarnos sueldos, quitarnos beneficios sociales, cobrarnos más por menos, ahora que quieren que se reactive el consumo, pues simplemente no sucede.

Quizás sea una especie de justicia divina.

Saludos y me alegra volver a estar por aquí


----------



## nekcab (5 Dic 2015)

No sé, seré yo que estoy en esos días especiales... pero veo a un 'Paketazo' en su mejor momento.

P.D.: sin querer desmejorar a nuestro ex-militar. Of course.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, estoy viendo al Rajao y, la verdad, éste aburre hasta a las ovejas... aparte de que es experto en hacerse el "gallego" y que se me entienda la expresión.

# nekcab: paketazo SIEMPRE está bien y suele mantener una línea más o menos uniforme, aunque ya que lo comentas, quizás SÍ que se "moje" más en los últimos tiempos... pero tiene una forma de escribir que denota mucho SENTIDO COMÚN y posicionarse contra eso es muy complicado. Por otro lado, es curioso pero no recuerdo haber tenido ninguna diferencia relevante con él y eso es bastante raro en mí, ya que suelo cuestionar casi todo e incluso a mí mismo. En fin, está claro que sus colaboraciones enriquecen mucho este hilo y dejo ya de darle "jabón"...

# Refinanciado: Me alegra leerte de nuevo y que te hayas "liberado" de ciertas ataduras profesionales, aunque eso ya no tengo tan claro si es para bien o para mal: lo digo por la "profesionalidad" y las "pelas"...

Respecto a lo que comentas de tu trabajo, pues qué quieres que te diga... A mí me gusta mucho mi profesión, pero empiezo a tener ganas de que me llegue la Jubilación y que a estas alturas ya tendría que tener bien ganada... Bien, con los años ya te irás acercando a esto que te comento y es que puedes haber sido un gran profesional, pero al final la valoración que hará de ti tu empresa -la que sea en ese momento- es que eres un simple "número" y qué "cuestas"... más que el rendimiento y la calidad del servicio prestado.

Refinanciado, NO se puede "generalizar" y ni yo, ni tú, ni paketazo ni muchos de los que escribimos o se pasan por aquí, nos merecemos lo que estamos viviendo, pero ya sabemos que casi siempre pagan justos por pecadores... Y, SÍ, se respira una absoluta resignación en la gente, pero bueno llevamos décadas de "complacencia", dedicación a la TV, al fútbol, al politiqueo de taberna y entonces de donde no hay no se puede sacar... ¿No? Realmente, tú crees que la situación sería la misma si la gente que sigue este hilo fuera la mayoritaria y no lo que es: una exigua minoría...

A nivel geopolítico creo que te equivocas, aunque pueda parecer todo lo contrario... Incidentes como los que están ocurriendo en los últimos tiempos pueden desencadenar, en cualquier momento, el peor de los mundos posibles. Desde luego, están haciendo auténticos juegos de "cintura" para evitar eso que comento, pero el derribo del avión militar ruso por parte de Turquía tendrá su "lectura" a futuro y es que Putin, de momento, ha aparcado el tema, pero ya lo retomará, sino al tiempo... Y la OTAN deberá vigilar más estrechamente el comportamiento "disloco" de algunos de sus miembros y no me refiero exclusivamente a Turquía... 

Sobre la frase "Va a consumir su puta madre" era una auténtica memez y tirar piedras sobre el propio tejado... y que se conoce también como el "Efecto Mariposa", pero volvemos a lo mismo: de donde no hay no se puede sacar... Para consumir tiene que haber "pasta" y ésta a su vez necesita de que exista empleo y a poder ser de calidad. Sólo así suelen prosperar los países. En fin...

¿"Justicia divina"? Si fuera así, que se la meta por donde le quepa... No creo en Dios, así que obviamente no creo en ella. Evidentemente, es una opinión personal y que respeta la opción confesional "pacífica" que pueda tener cualquiera.

Bueno, Refinanciado, lo dicho: Encantado de que vuelvas a andar por aquí y tus aportaciones siempre han sido muy seguidas y valoradas.

# paketazo: Está claro: el Sr. Revilla NO interesa, pero porque es un político sensato y honesto... Bueno, ya sabes la opinión que tengo de Rajoy, pero también te meto en el mismo "saco" a Pedro Sánchez, aunque de Rivera qué quieres que te diga: en el tema económico me gustaría "encararlo" y te aseguro que saldría "trasquilado"... Y Pablo Iglesias crea "desconfianza", peroooo dice cosas coherentes y otras que no son factibles ni hinchado de vino. El más "noble" por decirlo de alguna manera me ha parecido Garzón, pero no es la opción que vaya a votar y que será la del "mal menor", ya me entiendes... ¿No?

Lástima que no se presente el Sr. Revilla y al que votaría sin darle más vueltas... Hoy tendrías que haberle visto en LaSexta y ha estado magistral y, por el contrario, en estos momentos Rajoy defendiendo el Fraking... ¡Ay! Señor, llevatelo...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Dic 2015)

Buenos días

*neckab* para mí Paketazo siempre ha tenido un nivelazo, quizás sea como dice Fernando, que ahora se moja más, aunque también creo que se siente más en confianza y ya se "corta menos", ya que es habitual ser "políticamente correcto" depende donde digas tu opinión.

Así es *Fernando* lo malo de terminar el curro extra es que ya no habrá pelas de más que mucho ayudan en estos tiempos, aunque no sé que decirte, han venido varios imprevistos y casi me he quedado igual que al principio, si es que la frase "El día que la mierda tenga algún valor, los pobres nacerán sin culo" es una gran verdad. 

Aunque para quitarme el mono, El Tió de Nadal me traerá esas Antique Finish que te comenté hace tiempo, sé que salgo de mis compras habituales ya que para mí son una barbaridad, pero son hermosas y tengo el dinero, así que no hay más que decir, también algo de bullion caerá. 

Los mayores lo tienen bien en el aspecto laboral, pueden plantearse decir basta con relativa facilidad (otra cosa es depender de la hucha de las S.S.), pero a los que nos quedan varios lustros lo tenemos realmente mal, los que tenemos la fortuna de tener un curro decente pendemos de un hilo en que las cosas se pueden torcer en cualquier momento y sin ninguna (o muy poca) esperanza de volver a encontrar un curro igual sino más bien a la baja.

Y los que ahora no lo tienen, pues bastante peor que los que si lo tienen, encima debemos olvidarnos de cobrar pensión alguna y buscar otros medios para subsistir cuando nos llegue una edad en la que no podamos currar (benditos MP's).

Perdona que generalice pero como bien lo has dicho, somos una exigua minoría que a efectos prácticos no cuenta, para lo único que valdremos es para intentar salvarnos de la quema y eso con mucha suerte (y para mí eso no es poco).

Sé que a nivel geopolítico las cosas están a punto de estallar pero llevamos así un tiempo considerable y la explosión no sucede, una perspectiva mía era la que expuse en mi post anterior, piensa que aunque la tensión principalmente está en Oriente Medio; interesa que Occidente se suba al carro para que realmente las cosas se tuerzan y yo veo a la gente muy aletargada incluso tragando sin más todas las medidas que imponen recortando nuestras libertades.

Lo de la justicia divina es para expresar que suceden cosas ajenas a nuestro entendimiento (incluso para los que provocan ciertos eventos deseando que sucedan ciertas cosas) y la única explicación posible es la que está fuera de nuestra lógica, se puede sustituir por cualquier ideología o creencia que se desee, como psicología, karma, bruja lola, Mao desde su tumba, los astros -como SNB-, reptilianos, etc.

El tema de "Va a consumir su puta madre", bien lo has dicho, donde no hay no se puede sacar, ya quisiera yo poder consumir como si no hubiera mañana, generalmente con los gastos del día a día -muchos de ellos impuestos- se va la gran mayoría del sueldo y ya no hay posibilidad de darse caprichos (a menos que hagas algún extrilla). Y si, estoy de acuerdo que es una memez, pero ¿que otra opción le queda al que le queda un remanente, no tiene perspectivas de futuro y encima tiene que pensar en su jubilación?, pues sencillamente ahorrar y si me apuras, en MP's que mucho fiat y muchos apuntes electrónicos, pero cuando la energía escasee de verdad (como bien lo dice bankiero) veremos si se pueden utilizar artilugios electrónicos para realizar transacciones banales.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2015 at 09:12 ----------

Bankiero, interesante es el tema que expones, pero piensa en que antes de que todo eso suceda vendrá el caos y en ese punto es donde debemos centrarnos, lo único que tenemos es la historia (que no es poco) y siempre nos ha llevado a los MP's, la energía barata es la base de nuestra civilización actual, pero siempre nos quedarán remeros que lo hagan por un cuenco de arroz.

La energía barata sustituye el esfuerzo del ser humano, pero a malas, se pueden volver a utilizar humanos para tirar del carro (nunca mejor dicho).

En esta actualidad conozco gente que prefiere contratar gente por una miseria a comprar maquinaria sofisticada que sustituya el trabajo humano, ya que dicha maquinaria es cara de adquirir y cara de mantener, con lo cual necesitas unas ventas mínimas para poder seguir con tu negocio y pagar tus deudas; de esa manera si no vendes, simplemente largas a tus curritos y bajas la persiana sin deudas.

La deuda amigo mío, como bien lo comenta Bertok, es el arma de destrucción masiva del Siglo XXI, si debes puedes terminar tirando del carro por un cuenco de arroz, si te la deben depende quien (vía estado, bancos, anotaciones electrónicas, etc.) te puedes quedar sin cobrarla y los deudores se irán de rositas.

Deudor - Acreedor - Poseedor, depende donde estés, saldrás bien o mal parado.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2015)

Hola, Refinanciado: Efectivamente, la vida del "currante", y la mayoría de los que escribimos por aquí lo somos, está siempre sujeta a imprevistos de carácter económico y hay que tener el "tarro" muy "amueblado" para sobrellevarlo, y aquí me estoy refieriendo a tener la suficiente capacidad de ahorro para cuando las cosas vienen "torcidas"... Además, Refinanciado, tú tienes hijos pequeños y eso -hoy y ayer...- cuesta dinero si queremos que tengan lo esencial bien cubierto y luego les proporcionamos "herramientas" para que puedan abrirse un camino mejor en el futuro, pero eso en los últimos tiempos es algo que empiezo a cuestionarme... no porque no deba hacerse, sino porque desconocemos ese mundo "futuro" y del que soy muy escéptico por muchas razones, pero bueno eso ya lo sabes...

Refinanciado, hay mucha gente que ya está cercana a la Jubilación, pero pertenecen a ese paro estructural que lleva ahí ya unos años y que hará que cobren una MIERDA de pensión, independientemente de si se han tirado trabajando buena parte de su vida... Luego, los que en "teoría" podemos llegar a esa Jubliación con casi el 100%, pues NADIE nos asegura que lo mantengan y serán susceptibles de "recortes" y es algo que casi doy por hecho en función de quien gobierne... Y aquí pueden haber "excepciones", ya que en algún momento puede surgir algún movimiento social o partido político que ponga los HUEVOS sobre la mesa... SÍ, ya sé que no crees en ello, pero bueno ya sabes que yo tengo otro "pensamiento" al respecto.

Hay algo que me molesta mucho, y ya lo he comentado en muchas ocasiones, y es que se está implantando en la Sociedad la creencia de que no van a existir las Pensiones... ¿Y eso? Será porque la Sociedad acabará aceptándolo sin más, pero se ha de luchar para que ello no sea así y, además, tampoco es "viable": sino hay Pensiones ¿cuál es el "porvenir" antes de morir? Pues, esto último... Si llegamos ahí, nuestra "especie" merecerá desaparecer del planeta y tampoco me preocupa... porque la evolución "natural" será esa.

Respecto a la Geopolítica la tengo un poco dejada y pronto tendré unas "vacas" un poco largas en el curro y me dedicaré a ponerme al día en cuanto a mis estudios se refiere, ya que de la "actualidad" (la que nos cuentan...) ya voy bien servido. Y no te creas, ni mucho menos, que todo anda muy "parado"... La exhibición de fuerza que está realizando Rusia se sale de lo que hasta ahora se consideraba "normal" en esa potencia y falta ver si es una "pavonada" o encierra ALGO más... Además, los EE.UU. también están realizando movimientos importantes en el mapa geopolítico y luego ten en cuenta que el próximo año son elecciones en los EE.UU. y que ya iremos analizando. No hace falta decirte qué puede suceder en el mundo si fuera elegido un LOCO e HDLGP como Trump... Yo no lo veo, perooooo... En cualquier caso, Refinanciado, hace pocos años lo veías "peor" y hemos llegado hasta aquí más o menos como te comenté creo que por este hilo y también en privado. Hay que esperar al próximo año, quizás a ¿finales? y, sobre todo, al 2018... Ahí, según cómo lleguemos, ya tendremos más elementos para saber a dónde podemos dirigirnos y tampoco, necesariamente, tiene porqué ser "malo".

Sobre las monedas, siempre digo lo mismo: cada cual debe ser libre de comprar aquellas que desee. Una cosa es si deseamos obtener un "rendimiento" y otra bien distinta es "deleitar" nuestra vista y, de alguna manera, aumentar nuestro Patrimonio. Yo supongo que también compraré varias monedas, pero para mis colecciones y NO tengo pensado comprar Bullion, quizás SÍ que me haga con algunas "repes" de las de Premium, pero ya veremos... Este año he sido muy activo en la compra de MPs, especialmente en el Oro y hay que dar prioridades a otras cosas más cercanas. NO todo van a ser MPs...

Y dejo esto...

- Declaración de la Renta: ¿A las puertas de los 65? No vendas tu casa antes de cumplirlos y así evitarás al fisco. Noticias de Vivienda

- Ataques París: Nos atacan por lo que somos. Blogs de Página tres

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## timi (6 Dic 2015)

buenas a todos , el tema de las criptos , yo ni con un palo , al menos de momento , el tiempo dirá ,,, no me fio del fiduciario , como para fiarse de las criptos.
Yo este día 20 , me planteo por primea vez desde que puedo votar , no ejercer el derecho. Es que ya no se a que payaso votar , ya no me hace reír ninguno.
Refinanciado , te entiendo perfectamente con lo del trabajo , yo pase lo mismo hace unos meses e intente aprovechar todo lo posible , ya que igual mañana no tengo esa suerte. Estos días a 2 personas en el curro que estaban por ett las han pasado a contrato a los 2 meses ,,, flipo con la mentalidad a pesar de todo lo que ha pasado y lo que falta,,,, fue darles la noticia en el curro , y al día siguiente decir que tiene visitas con la inmobiliaria para comprar piso ,,, que eso de vivir de alquiler no les va y ya que tienen un contrato mas decente , se animan. Fue escuchar eso y por la noche le pase un correo a necho para preparar un auto-regalitos para estas navidades,,,, tela.
Esperare algún fin de semana mas para poder coger algún precio mejor. Y si sube , pues esperare , que no seria el primer año que nos auto regalamos algo con mi mujer de navidad por junio,,,,jijij
mi intención es comprar algún elefante 2016 , britanias 2016 y kooka 2016 ,,, 


"En la economía las cosas tardan más tiempo en ocurrir de lo que puedes pensar, pero cuando terminan pasando ocurre más rápido de lo que podrías haber pensado "


----------



## nekcab (6 Dic 2015)

timi dijo:


> "...
> *Es que ya no se a que payaso votar , ya no me hace reír ninguno*.
> Refinanciado , te entiendo perfectamente con lo del trabajo , yo pase lo mismo hace unos meses e intente aprovechar todo lo posible , ya que igual mañana no tengo esa suerte. Estos días a 2 personas en el curro que estaban por ett las han pasado a contrato a los 2 meses ,,, flipo con la mentalidad a pesar de todo lo que ha pasado y lo que falta,,,, *fue darles la noticia en el curro , y al día siguiente decir que tiene visitas con la inmobiliaria para comprar piso ,,, que eso de vivir de alquiler no les va y ya que tienen un contrato mas decente* , se animan.
> 
> ..."



Aunque imagino que no tuviste intención de ver una relacción de ambas frases en negrita, para mí son lo mismo (o aquella manida frase: "LA MISMA MIERDA SON"). Son tal para cual. Los payasos por un lado, los locos por el otro.

Churchill tenía razón: las sociedades merecen los gobiernos que tienen.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, a veces es un problema el tener un "exceso" de Cultura, si es que ésta se puede "cuantificar"... A veces, repetimos frases para adecuarlas a determinados contextos y lo digo porque la frase de Churchill -que era un sinvergüenza...- no es más que una "réplica" que de alguna manera ya existe en nuestro refranero... Y como no ando muy de acuerdo con algunas de las cosas comentadas, pues os dejo esto...

- "Ningún pueblo cree en su gobierno. A lo sumo, los pueblos están resignados." (Octavio Paz)

- "Si los hombres amplían su libertad de tal manera que renuncian a ésta, ¿puede considerárseles por ello menos esclavos? Si el pueblo elige por un plesbicito a un dépota para gobernarlo, ¿sigue siendo libre por el hecho de que el despotismo ha sido su propia obra? (Herbert Spencer)

# timi: Yo me compré mi actual vivienda, y con hipoteca por en medio, allá por el 1990 y la situación en el mercado laboral del país tampoco era para tirar cohetes y recuerdo que mis contratos de trabajo eran temporales... Y en el 1993 tuvimos un 24% de paro, por tanto tampoco podemos decir que la actual situación sea "nueva", aunque los "tempos" han cambiado y la actual es muy PREOCUPANTE... ¿Me equivoqué al comprar la vivienda en aquellos momentos? Pues, va a ser que NO, muy al contrario y mi vivienda ha sido la mejor inversión de mi vida, al menos hasta el día de hoy y ya estoy de "vuelta"...

Esto es como en todo: cada cual es un mundo y es lógico que la gente intente "mejorar" y sin perder por ello la "cabeza"... A fin de cuentas, en lo personal, tengo casi todos los "deberes" hechos y eso NO me garantiza que me vaya a "librar" si todo el Sistema se va a la MIERDA... En fin, lo que quiero transmitir es que hay que "vivir", sin perder la "cabeza" (habitual en nuestro país...), pero vivir al fin y al cabo.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2015)

Va a consumir su puta madre, como frase lapidaria y mántrica esta bien...pero estoy seguro que este puente, los hoteles, restaurantes, vuelos, AVE's, casas rurales están petados....no somos coherentes con nuestros pensamientos....:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2015)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: ¿Qué tal, hombre? Hacia algún tiempo que no te pasabas por aquí y aprovecho para saludarte.

Bueno, hay cierta "incoherencia" en lo que comentas... Me explico: está claro que esta gente que ha aprovechado el puente en ese aspecto lúdico que comentas NO son, precisamente, partidarios de NO CONSUMIR... Otra cosa es si son "representativos" de la Sociedad, dada la desigualdad existente en la misma, y luego si no es más de lo "mismo"... a costa de aumentar el Crédito. Supongo que habrá bastante de las dos cosas.

Mira, la pasada semana colaboré como suelo hacer con el Banco de Alimentos y te aseguro que en un 99% largo, los "beneficiarios" NO están entre los que me comentas. Y, por cierto, algunos -muchos- tuvimos que "consumir" para aportar los alimentos que llenarán las "cestas" de aquellos que no pueden consumir porque no tienen con qué hacerlo...

Esa frase siempre la he considerado un "anacronismo" y fuera de cualquier razonamiento lógico y normal. Una cosa es el consumo "irracional" en aquello que no es necesario o por el que se busca un estatus social y otra muy distinta el consumo que propicia que la Economía de un país funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (6 Dic 2015)

Buenas tardes. Dejo esto sobre el dólar.

Saxo Bank a la contra: las razones por las que el dólar caerá tras la subida de tipos de la FED. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## paketazo (6 Dic 2015)

Leyendo vuestros últimos aportes y en concreto algún inciso sobre mis últimas reflexiones, tengo que admitir que tenéis razón...muestro un poco más mis pensamientos, y sobre todo frustración en materia de política económica sobre todo.

Pero hay un motivo, esta semana que ha pasado, han venido a visitarme mis familiares de Suiza, y al escuchar muchos incisos que hacen, me doy cuenta de que aquí no vamos a ninguna parte...al menos no ahora mismo.

Por ejemplo me quedó grabado que me dijeran que hace poco hubo una votación ciudadana para decidir si se reduce la edad de jubilación, y la gran mayoría votó en contra. ¿os imagináis la misma votación en España?

Me comentaban también que el alcaide de Ginebra, tiene pensado construir una playa a orillas del lago Leman...y la gente salió a protestar, pues esa playa atraerá turismo francés, que es no productivo para la región, solo vienen a disfrutar sin pagar impuestos por ello, y a dejar sus basuras en la orilla.

Podría poneros muchos más ejemplos, de todo lo que me "jodió" escuchar durante toda la semana que pasé cerca de mi gente...pero hay que resignarse, como estáis comentando, la cultura de España, está muy dispersa, y la fuerza de la razón, precisa de muchos lustros de regadío para tener algo de validez en estas tierras plagadas de mendrugos (seguro yo mismo soy uno de ellos aun que pretenda renegar)

*Bankiero* hace años escribí a cerca de lo que tocas, referente a la sustitución de la mano de obra humana por las máquinas y la tecnología...hoy en día la tecnología sigue ganando la batalla, y si no pasa nada "raro", en 2 o 3 generaciones, es probable llegar a una situación de no retorno como la que comentas. 

Es difícil de admitir, pero solo hemos de mirar la curva de la gráfica en nuestras cabezas, y pensar hoy en día todos los servicios que nos ofrecen las máquinas sin necesidad de seres humanos...¿una renta universal?...pues no lo descartaría, o quizá una especie de manutención perpetua para quienes cumplan las reglas establecidas.

*Refinanciado* no te hagas sangre con tus compañeros de curro...puede haber muchos motivos, entre ellos que estén quemados, que no tengan ilusión por nada, que no les guste lo que hacen...

Por cierto para acceder a internet en ratos libres, pues lo llevas jodido, o usas tu conexión móvil, o en unas semanas estás por aquí contándonos que te han largado por entrar en el foro a enaltecer culturas negativas para el país.

¿va a consumir su puta madre?...bueno, ojalá pudiéramos escoger no consumir...entonces sí que les haríamos pupita, pero por desgracia, agua, luz, teléfono, casa, gasolina, coche, comida...hay que usar...así que pregúntale a *Fernando* como se sienten los que no pueden consumir por que no les queda otra opción que "joderse" y acudir a un banco de alimentos...no obstante, entiendo tu frustración, y la frase en su sentido amplio.

*Timi* las cryptos ni con un palo...no toques lo que no conoces, no vale la pena. Solo te diré que ya ha habido gente que se ha arruinado, y unos pocos que se han echo millonarios en poco más de un par de años. Pero vamos...como casi con todo en esta vida.

*Fernando* entiendo que tu casa en tu mejor inversión, y la de medio mundo, pero a veces me hago la pregunta de que pasaría con la economía, si todos los seres humanos pudiéramos disponer de una vivienda digna de manera gratuita.

¿seríamos más felices?

¿las horas de trabajo dedicadas a la hipoteca se podrían dedicar a la familia, viajar, aficiones?

¿Quién coño inventó que tener una casa, incluso una casa humilde en propiedad, cueste el salario de 10 años de un ciudadano medio?...bueno, la respuesta la sabemos todos, ¿verdad?

Buen domingo a todos, y a disfrutarlo, que es lo que nos llevaremos.

*Amador* ya comentamos que todo lo que ha ganado el $ Vs resto de divisas podría estar descontado en la próxima subida de tipos (si se suben)...así que mucha atención. Va a estar interesante.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Dic 2015)

A mí lo de las criptodivisas me parece una idea genial, pero como negocio montado a partir de internet necesita una masa crítica de usuarios para un éxito. Si hubiera comprado acciones de Google o Youtube en los 90 cuando Internet era un recurso que usaban 4 frikies ahora mismo estaría forrado.
El problema es que si Google o Youtube han sido cisnes negros, muchas otras .com han quebrado, todo el mundo conoce el boom y fracaso de las terras.

El problema de las criptodivisas es el mismo que tener gramos de oro físico, no puedo bajar a la panadería de la esquina y cambiarlos directamente por pan o comestibles, al menos de momento, en el futuro cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2015)

Hola. paketazo: Vamos por partes...

- No es comparable Suiza con España en muchísimos aspectos, como tampoco lo serían Noruega, Canadá... Ahora bien, creo que la edad de Jubilación en Suiza andaba por los 65 años y no me compares cómo se realiza el trabajo allí con el de aquí (me refiero a las medidas de seguridad), los salarios, el mínimo interprofesional y la cobertura social existente allí... Es otro "mundo" y tú lo sabes mejor que yo. En lo personal, creo que NUNCA llegaremos a esos niveles y por muchas razones... ¡Ojo! NO estoy diciendo que un suizo sea mejor que un español, ni tampoco lo contrario, pero ellos llevan unos siglos con unos determinados compromisos "ético-sociales" y eso requiere mucho tiempo y educación. Y de ésto último no andamos sobrados por estas latitudes.

Mira, dejo un enlace para los que nos leen y que a ti no te va a aportar nada, ya que lo conoces de sobras... pero para que algunos sepan de qué hablamos.

- Strambotic » Diez referéndums suizos (¡suizos!) que pondrían al PP más nervioso que la consulta catalana

- NO, no veo esa sustitución de la fuerza laboral por las máquinas sea el futuro y eso a pesar de que es lo que estamos viviendo ya de alguna manera, pero eso lleva a un "callejón sin salida". La producción tiene que ser demandada y para que ello se produzca tiene que haber "cash" y, desde luego, éste no me encaja dentro de una "renta básica" que sería de subsistencia... Si se produjera ese escenario que algunos contempláis nos encontraríamos con un grave problema que NO tiene "solución": exceso de población y recursos finitos... Os aseguro que llegados a ese punto se aplicaría la ÚNICA "solución" que conocen...

- Hombre, puestos a "soñar" claro que sería mejor tener una vivienda gratuita, pero a uno le quedan los años que le quedan... y eso NO lo he visto en los tiempos "modernos", por tanto entiendo que es impensable fuera de algunos sistemas tribales. Que sería lo idóneo, pues la verdad es que SÍ, pero para llegar ahí qué cambios BRUTALES no tendrían que existir a nivel socio-político, por no hablar del trabajo incansable que tendría que realizar la "GUILLOTINA"...

Por consiguiente, sigo considerando mi vivienda como la mejor inversión que he realizado en mi vida, pero además de largo... Luego, el haberme formado en mis profesiones también ha sido un "valor añadido" que me ha permitido que a estas alturas pueda seguir ganándome bien la vida y eso ya es mucho con la que está cayendo...

- Mira, paketazo, yo creo que una Sociedad necesita trabajar y mucho para prosperar... No se puede tener lo más BÁSICO (Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones) sin un gran esfuerzo a lo largo de una vida. Tampoco se requiere que la gente trabaje más allá de los 60 años... Es tan simple como "ajustar" todo, es decir eliminar las desigualdades tan pronunciadas que existen hoy en día y que todos conocemos cuáles son... 

En cualquier caso, paketazo, ya sabes que yo estoy en esa "onda" que comentas, pero que también sabes que es totalmente imposible: habría que "reinventar" al hombre...

# bankiero: Por favor, NO me compares las monedas virtuales con el Oro... Si esto se va a la "porra" veremos qué es lo poco que tendrá "valor". Bueno, yo ya soy "mayor" y me resisto cada vez más a aquello que tiene un valor "intangible" y más conociendo el "desplume" que ha habido en este tema y que dado que NO me interesa, pues no suelo enlazar casi nada al respecto, a pesar de la continúa información que me llega y que no suelo leer.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (6 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> hace poco hubo una votación ciudadana para decidir si se reduce la edad de jubilación, y la gran mayoría votó en contra
> 
> ..."



Paketazo, vaya días me va a dar. Voy a ir a comprar el pan, ir en metro, tirar la basura, restregar la cebolleta, .... y ya lo veo, va a ser un sin vivir, no parará de aparecer en mi mente:



mente dijo:


> "hace poco hubo una votación ciudadana para decidir si se reduce la edad de jubilación, *y la gran mayoría votó en contra*"
> 
> "hace poco hubo una votación ciudadana para decidir si se reduce la edad de jubilación, *y la gran mayoría votó en contra*"
> 
> ...



Diossss... vaya semana me espera.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2015)

Hola, de nuevo: Os dejo la 2ª parte de la entrevista que le hizo Guillermo Barba a Jim Rogers y aquí SÍ que me parece que éste empieza a "chochear"... Lo que comenta sobre China es más propio de un "indocumentado" o bien -lo más probable...- que tiene determinados intereses allí...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: ComprarÃ© oro antes de que estalle la burbuja del dÃ³lar: Jim Rogers

Imagino que tendrá una "bola de cristal" para el día antes del Colapso del USD... porque sino...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (6 Dic 2015)

si y no Fernando , que comprar un piso pueda ser la mejor inversión de la vida de uno , solo el tiempo lo confirma , y tienes que estar con migo que en tu caso tenias muchas mas posibilidades que yo de que ese negocio fuera perfecto , y yo he tenido mas posibilidades que los que se compran algo ahora lleguen a la conclusión en 30 años de que era la mejor inversión posible.
actualmente tener una casa pagada puede ser mas un anclaje al sitio , que una ventaja ,,, cada persona será un caso diferente .
Personalmente no me arrepiento de haber firmado una hipoteca , mas que nada porque conseguí liquidarla , pero el perfil del que hablo , es gente que las palabras "amortización anticipada " no les dice nada ,,, y en cambio " 70 pulgadas " si.
Justamente el " va a consumir su puta madre " cobra cierta coherencia si se aplica a ciertos productos , como móviles , tv ,,, pero es que la gente aplica el "va a consumir..." a lo innegociable , como es reducir deudas.

Tengo amigos con hipoteca , que les he comentado lo de amortizar y ni que los maten , pero uno de esos me dijo el otro día que se compra para estas fiestas una bici que cuesta lo que mi coche de segunda mano

y el tema de los suizos , están a años luz de nosotros , ni con el halcón milenario llegaríamos a ellos , mas que nada porque no sabríamos utilizarlo , si por alguna razón sobrenatural , tuviéramos unos políticos capaces de poner a nuestra disposición leyes tales como permitir hacer referéndums de las cosas importantes a elegir según el momento , creo que la mayoría de la gente ni se informaría de que es lo mejor , no para ellos , sino en conjunto como sociedad.

a disfrutar de lo que queda de domingo , que mañana , ni puentes ni nada,,,,,


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Dic 2015)

A mi lo que hace sospechar es este nuevo giro del BCE. Es como si después de las elecciones ya estuvieran con la soga preparada da igual quien gane.

Hasta ahora este buenismo bancario ha servido solo para frenar el voto extremista en mi opinión.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Dic 2015)

Je,je,je... Timi: SÍ y NO... Tú mismo lo dices: el tiempo confirma si ha sido una buena inversión y claro después de 25 años algo sabré y me refiero, obviamente, a mi caso particular. Respecto a que tuviera más "posibilidades" de éxito que en tu caso, pues no estaría tan seguro... Está claro que eres mucho más joven y te lo digo porque a principios de los 80 en España tuvimos una Recesión muy dura y que duró unos años... Y si bien había cierta "bonanza" en 1990, había que tenerlo muy "claro" para meterse en una hipoteca, máxime cuando se veía venir que después de los eventos a celebrar en España en 1992, vendrían muy "duras"... como así fue y te recuerdo que el paro en España en 1993 fue del 24%... Además, no sé si conoces los tipos de interés que existían en mi época en los créditos y que eran de dos dígitos... Por tanto, lo de fácil... Si a eso añadimos que mi sector profesional cayó en una fuerte depresión. NO, no fue fácil, pero entre que tengo el "tarro amueblado" y algo de Suerte, pues la "jugada" me salió bien y eso es lo que cuenta.

Bueno, una vivienda en propiedad supone un "anclaje", pero no deja de ser un bien que se puede vender... ¿No? En mi caso, a pesar de la crisis inmobiliaria, ganaría dinero por el tipo de vivienda que es y por la situación que tiene en la localidad donde resido. Y no es que sea ninguna "maravilla", pero hay mucho extranjero jubilado que está demandando este tipo de vivienda e incluso a nivel local tampoco habría ningún problema en venderla.

Evidentemente, te hablo de un caso muy particular, pero tengo amigos que hicieron lo mismo que yo, y por la misma época, y les ha ido de p. madre, es decir que coinciden conmigo en que ha sido una de sus mejores inversiones. Y en mi caso la MEJOR y algo entiendo sobre el "ahorro/inversión"... Precisamente, la amplia diversificación que tengo me permite cierta "tranquilidad" ante imprevistos "controlables".

Eso no quita para que entienda a qué te refieres y ahí ya hablamos de "descerebrados", algo bastante habitual entre los que nos rodean. Yo también te podría poner ejemplos que ponen los pelos como escarpias, pero yo me estoy refiriendo a personas "normales"...

Realmente, timi, los que conseguimos prosperar a través del trabajo NO lo hemos tenido fácil NUNCA... Si fuera por las horas curradas a lo largo de mi vida laboral ya debería estar jubilado. Por fortuna, en los últimos tiempos, en mi trabajo tengo prolongados períodos de baja actividad y es más el "estar" que el "pringar". En mi empresa ya se trabaja por "rachas" y ahora estamos en época de "vacas flacas"... 

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Dic 2015)

Una vivienda en propiedad o incluso hipotecada es un escudo muy bueno contra la inflación.Con la ultima etapa de la peseta la vivienda era la inversión estrella. El problema es escudarse contra la deflacion.
Habría que ver en la depresión de 1929 que activos funcionaron mejor.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2015)

Hola, bankiero: En la Crisis del 29 y la Gran Depresión los que funcionaron bien fueron los MPs. y la "liquidez"... Me explico: recuerdo haber leído a Arthur Robertson, que a la edad de 24 años, se hizo millonario en plena Gran Depresión, y éste comentaba que él mismo había realizado algo "habitual" en esa época... la compra de empresas quebradas que habían pasado a manos de los Bancos.

Ya digo yo con razón que la Historia suele ser "repetitiva" y lo único que varía en ocasiones es el "formato"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2015)

El oro a estas horas 1082$ OZ, ha rebotado desde los mínimos de la semana pasada casi 40$...no parece gran cosa, pero es mucho, si tenemos en cuenta desde dónde se ha producido el rebote.

Era y soy pesimista al respecto de ese soporte, pero quizá ese pesimismo general, sea lo que haga que pueda aguantar estas cotas.

No obstante el € ha subido también un pico, así que los europoseedores apenas hemos visto la escalada en el precio de la onza...algo sí, pero no tanto.

A finales de esta semana que empieza, podremos ver si las manos fuertes hacen algún amago de anticipación respecto la decisión de la FED, sobre todo en bolsa y en los grandes valores del DOW. También será imprescindible ver si el $ escala respecto al resto de monedas sobre el viernes. Estamos a 1,084 €/$, y es probable que haya goteo a la baja esta semana anticipando la subida de tipos.

Es interesante esto último que saca *Banquiero* sobre la crisis del 29, y los activos que pueden funcionar en etapas deflacionarias. Que conste que quizá nos estemos precipitando dando por echo que la deflación se alargará en el tiempo...mucho cuidado por este lado.

No tengo dudas de que las comodities rebotarán más pronto que tarde, estas bajadas no son sostenibles en el tiempo, y "gráficamente", ya ha pasado antes, y siempre se recupera la tendencia alcista. (¿6 meses, 1 año...?)...para que esto no sucediera, los países industrializados u motores de las economías mundiales deberían quedar arrasados en su estructura empresarial, y esto no lo veo de momento...quizá algún día, pero yo no lo veo. por eso espero al petróleo por ahí abajo...y sé que no soy el único.

Buen día a todos, y a darle caña a esta semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Todavía queda margen de caída y te dejo este "gráfico"...

- Commodity Prices - Price Charts, Data, and News - IndexMundi

En fin, yo NO soy particularmente optimista en cuanto a la evolución futura de la Economía mundial, al menos en un tiempo que no me atrevo a cuantificar y tampoco tengo las "herramientas" para hacerlo. Tampoco me creo lo de la tan manida Deflación, dependerá de cómo la calculemos... En mi caso particular, he perdido un muy importante poder adquisitivo desde hace ya la "hostia" y eso es Inflación en mi bolsillo... lo demás pura "retórica".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2015)

Interesante gráfica *Fernando*, es evidente que siempre hay margen de caídas hasta llegar a 0. Si miramos al final de la década de los 90´s, nos tocaría buscar un suelo en el petróleo de 25$/30$...podría ser.

Aquí la clave es el tiempo que permanezca el petróleo y demás comodities baratas, pues la paciencia de los gestores de fondos es muy reducida, y si ven que en unos meses no hay retorno, pues mueven ficha.

Ahora están cortos, es evidente, y no les va mal, pero si el precio se lateraliza (materias primas, energía, etc...), ellos no ganan...viven de la volatilidad, y de movimientos amplios de los mercados.

Te adjunto esta noticia, es escueta, pero viene a demostrar que por aquí no se anda del todo desatinado respecto a geopolítica y guerras económicas encubiertas (pienso que estas guerras son las más efectivas ahora mismo)

El rublo ruso está cayendo en paralelo con el precio del petróleo

Si Rusia se doblegase a los intereses OTAN (USA), en corto plazo, verás subir el petróleo acto seguido...y no nos olvidemos que de paso con estos precios reprimidos, "jodemos" a los venezolanos por su desfachatez hacia "el imperio"

Acaso, ¿tiene lógica que la OPEP hace unos días aumentase la producción?...eso con precios reprimidos nunca se daba antes. ¿tanta deuda tienen los árabes que cubrir que les compensa regalar su petróleo?...¿o hay quienes les ha convencido para ello aun que sea pagando bajo mesa la diferencia?

No especularé con lo que no sé, pero es evidente que esto cuadra poco, o muy poco.

Yo a 35$ puede que haga algún movimiento, no sé todavía cual, pero ya iré viendo si nos acercamos a ese número.

Buen día a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Interesante lo que nos comentas... Mira, yo suelo equivocarme, pero bastante menos que los demás y, evidentemente, eso se "adquiere" después de haber errado en múltiples ocasiones... ¿Por qué digo esto?

- El gráfico que he colocado es más de lo mismo sobre lo que suelo aportar a este hilo: estamos asistiendo a un brusco y brutal ENFRIAMIENTO de la Economía mundial y ya sabes que las Materias Primas suelen ser uno de los principales indicadores a este respecto, al igual que lo son en épocas de fuerte expansión. En fin, algo de lo que hoy NADIE hablará en el debate político de esta noche y que, evidentemente, veré...

Volviendo al "gráfico", pues tiene toda la pinta de irse a los entornos de los años 2005 y ojalá se pare ahí, porque sino SÍ que tendremos que hablar de otra "cosa" y aún así la caída sería "monstruosa". Esperemos por el bien de todos que acaben reconduciéndolo en vez de "parchear" a base de QEs y demás mandangas. Y está claro que NADIE quiere coger el "toro por los cuernos"...

- En cuanto a la Geopolítica llevo muchos años dedicado a ella y en el tiempo que llevo escribiendo, pues tampoco me he "equivocado" mucho, más bien al contrario, pero tampoco tiene ningún "mérito" ya que hoy en día son bastante predecibles los movimientos. Recuerdo, sin ir más lejos, cuando comenté en el hilo que la presencia de los T-90 rusos en suelo sirio indicaban que se iba a producir un "movimiento" importante por parte de Rusia allí y luego ya hemos visto lo que ha sucedido...

Hay algo que todos debemos tener muy presente y es que, en muchas ocasiones, las guerras vienen propiciadas por "estrangulamientos" económicos y, aparentemente, el país o la potencia "agresora" da una sensación errónea... porque NO le dan otra opción de "defensa" y que por aquí conocemos como "de perdidos, al río"... Eso es algo que se estudia en las tácticas estratégicas y militares. Por tanto, mucho ¡Ojo! con la presión descarada que se está ejerciendo contra Rusia por parte de EE.UU./OTAN y los Europeos tendríamos que tenerlo muy presente porque seríamos los principales perjudicados en un conflicto bélico entre las dos grandes potencias. Y sin descartar que alcanzará una dimensión mundial...

- Empieza a considerar esos $35 porque los vamos a ver y hoy hablaba con un analista que se dedica a las Materias Primas y me comentaba que eso ya se está descontando en los mercados, pero -incluso- los ve más abajo, aunque tampoco ha querido "mojarse" puesto que hay demasiado consenso para que esto suceda y ya sabemos lo HdP que son este tipo de mercados. Por cierto, llegados aquí, y no hay prisa en ello, dime por favor qué ETFs cotizados en EUROS y en qué Bolsas podría adquirir sobre el Crudo, Commodities energéticas y Commodities en general. Eso SÍ, y ya sé que es complicado, que repliquen lo más exactamente posible los subyacentes. Dame los nombres y ya me dedicaré a estudiarlos ahora que tendré bastantes días libres. En fin, ya ves cómo estoy preparando mi "artillería"... Por cierto, el pasado viernes ya inicié
ciertos movimientos muy "suaves" en mis FI y PP.

¡Ah! en el Crudo también me puedes dar los ETFs en USD... aunque no me hace "gracia" estar pendiente de dos variables si voy a ir a largo plazo.

Y os dejo esto...

- Goldman no prevé que el euro opere por debajo de 1 dólar el próximo año Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2015)

*Fernando* entretente un rato

USO
UCO
UWTI
OIL
DBO
XOP
BNO
IEO

Hay varios más, algunos de los que te puse van con gas natural incluido. Y varios son apalancados...los anteriores en $

En euros poca cosa que yo haya probado, te adjunto un link de ETFs, para que los analices, yo nunca los he usado:

ETFs Europeos | Lista de ETF Europeos - Investing.com

Por cierto, a este ritmo, los 35$ los vemos mañana mismo...no esperaba estas bajadas tan bruscas, mucho ojo que la semana previa a la reunión de la FED como suponíamos va a ser muy movidita para los fondos.

buena tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, ya me has dado bastante "trabajo"... Por cierto, para ti cuál es el mejor ETF para operar en el Crudo y sobre los apalancados por cuál te decidirías. Imagino que me los darás referenciados al USD y NO me importa. A fin de cuentas, aún tengo que estudiar bien el tema, ya que esto está tomando una "velocidad" de caída que no esperaba que fuera tan súbita, la verdad... Y eso que no hace tanto que comentaba que esperaba un período en que el Crudo se moviera entre los $40 y los $30. Evidentemente, NO tengo ni pajolera idea de cuánto tiempo podría durar esto, pero si nos adentramos en esa "Deflación" tan proclamada no sería "extraño" una duración prolongada, pero claro que eso nos llevaría a un tensionamiento geopolítico muy "extremo"... Aparte de que muchas economías que dependen de la exportación se verán en una situación de "estrangulamiento"... que más que a una "Deflación" les puede llevar a una fortísima Inflación.

Margen de caída en el Petróleo hay y fijate en el artículo que enlazo...

- Â¿CuÃ¡nto cuesta extraer un barril de petrÃ³leo? - Rankia

De todas formas, pienso que los $35 podrían ser "puntuales", ya que a corto parece que hay demasiada "gente" esperando ahí y es factible un fuerte rebote incluso antes de tocar ese precio, pero pienso que acabaremos viéndolos en bastantes ocasiones en el próximo año y dentro de ese rango que he comentado de los $40 - $30. Eso SÍ, el día que todo "cambie" acabará disparándose como un "cohete"... Ahora mismo, como "inversión", parece que va a ser una de las mejores opciones y con paciencia también lo van a ser otras Commodities.

Por cierto, me acaban de pasar un informe en el que se indica que aviones de la "Coalición" han atacado a un arsenal militar del Ejército sirio...

Saludos.


----------



## Sistémico (8 Dic 2015)

Supongo que te refieres a éste artículo: 

US-Led ISIS Coalition Hits a Syrian Army Camp in Deir Ezzor: 1 Soldier Killed 

Por otro lado:

Francia quiere prohibir TOR en respuesta a los atentados de ISIS

Según veo, pueden darse tres alternativas:

1- Escalada progresiva de las hostilidades entre ambos bloques, con un final nada deseable, pues garantiza la destrucción mútua.

2- Estancamiento del conflicto, derivando en una especie de "Guerra fría", buscando el desgaste ecónomico del adversario y mayores controles sobre la población para evitar sublevaciones internas que desestabilizen al poder político local. 

3- Repartir los recursos naturales entre ambos bandos en conflicto. Garantizar al régimen de al-Assad que continúe en el poder, pero cediendo parte de su territorio a manos extranjeras. Veo éste punto demasiado inverosímil pero factible.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Dic 2015)

Buenos días,

Como siempre, no se cortan ni un pelo, se descojonan de nosotros en nuestra cara, no se molestan en cuidar las apariencias, ya ni el becario se corta al mencionar lo de "puertas giratorias", el nivel de desvergüenza y su sensación de inmunidad ha llegado a cotas inimaginables...

*Bernanke, Trichet y Gordon Brown formarán parte del nuevo "súper consejo" de asesores de Pimco*







Spoiler



La conocida como revolving door (o puerta giratoria) entre el mundo político y el sector privado sigue dando que hablar en Estados Unidos, donde dos de los ex banqueros centrales más importantes del mundo se sumarán a un nuevo consejo creado específicamente para ofrecer puntos de vista sobre economía y política a la gestora de bonos Pacific Investment Management Co, más conocida como Pimco.

La conocida como Pimco Global Advisory Board incluirá a Bernanke, quien capitaneó la Reserva Federal entre 2006 y 2014 además de ser el artífice de los estímulos ultraacomodaticios que han permitido a Estados Unidos sobrevivir a la Gran Recesión. Bernanke fue nombrado consejero de la gestora con sede en Newport Beach, California, en abril. Por su parte, Jean-Claude Trichet, fue presidente del Banco Central Europeo entre 2003 y 2011. 

Este nuevo grupo organizado por la que fuera una de las mayores gestora privada de bonos del mundo, hasta la marcha de su co-fundador, el archiconocido Bill Gross, también contará con la presencia de Gordon Brown, quien fuera primer ministro británico entre 2007 y 2010. A Bernanke, Trichet y Brown se suman los nombres de Ng Kok Song, gestor del fondo soberano de Singapur entre 2007 y 2013, y Anne-Marie Slaughter, presidenta del think tank, New America y ex directora de política de Departamento de Estado. 

Desde Pimco aseguran que este nuevo y privilegiado grupo de expertos se reunirá varias veces al año en Newport Beach, así como en otras partes del mundo, además de asistir al foro anual de Pimco para gestores de carteras y analistas. Al cierre del mes de septiembre, la gestora de bonos, propiedad de la aseguradora Allianz, contaba con 1,47 billones de dólares en activos gestionados. Dan Ivascyn, el director de inversiones de Pimco, reconoció en un comunicado que las recomendaciones de los miembros de este consejo "tendrán un valor incalculable" en el proceso de inversión de la gestora. 

Durante los últimos dos años y tras la marcha primero de Mohamed El-Erian, quien fuera su consejero delegado, y posteriormente de Gross, Pimco ha sufrido importantes desinversiones en su fondo estrella, el Total Return Fund. Aún así, según datos de Morningstar, este fondo ha registrado una rentabilidad mayor al del 85% del resto de competidores.



*timi*, así es amigo, los compañeros de trabajo suelen tener una mentalidad muy diferente a la que hay por aquí, eso de la bici de 3k es más habitual de lo que imaginas, lo peor de todo es que la suelen utilizar muy poco o nada (lo que les dura el calentón), después queda un tiempo en el trastero hasta que se encaprichan con otra cosa y la terminan vendiendo por 1k o menos (hay casos en que la cambian por el nuevo aifon), deben ser un chollo para según que tipo de negociantes.

Conozco a varios que van pasando por todas las modas (running, snowboard, bici, padel, tenis, golf, cámaras, videocámaras, tablets, móviles, gym, pilates, submarinismo, etc. la lista es interminable) y no se conforman con comprar lo más sencillo para probar sino que van a lo más caro, ya ni siquiera el running (jogging) es barato, las bambas que se gastan son de al menos 150€ y su equipación (una puta camiseta y un simple pantaloncillo corto) va por ese precio.

Sólo nos queda intentar pasar desapercibidos ante ese tipo de personas, las cuales creo las más peligrosas, ya que la mayoría de las veces no lo hacen porque tengan interés por un hobby o hacer deporte sino porque el de al lado lo hace y ellos no se quieren quedar atrás (envidia principalmente).

Imagina si se ponen de moda los MP's y esto aún no ha reventado, no hay nada más peligroso que un tonto con crédito, se nos puede acabar el chollo de cargar a precios razonables y si encima enganchamos con el cierre del grifo en general, podemos estar ante los últimos momentos de cargar con relativa facilidad (tanto en precio como disponibilidad).

En estas situaciones agradezco de corazón todo el esfuerzo que hace el COMEX y Cia. por mantener (e incluso bajar) los precios de los MP's. jeje

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 09:10 ----------

Respecto a lo de la vivienda, pues yo no conozco a ningún rico que no posea la vivienda en que vive (otra cosa es que esté a nombre de una empresa, mujer, familiar, etc.).

¿Es una buena inversión? creo que donde vives no debe considerarse como tal, sino como un bien de primera necesidad ya que si la vendes, no tendrías donde vivir, es decir, tendrías que comprar otra o irte de alquiler así que venderías y comprarías a precio de ese momento.

Ahora, como inversión (vivienda en la que no vives), pues se tendría que tomar en cuenta el envejecimiento de la misma, el coste de mantenimiento y los gastos fijos, si eso quita dinero de tu bolsillo -y encima el precio de la vivienda baja-, pues es una mala inversión (es de 1º de Quillo-saqui), si al contrario, la alquilas y sacas un pico después de gastos encima con un mercado a la alza, pues sencillamente es un chollo (no en vano tuvimos a himbersores triunfadoreh hasta para exportar durante algunos años), lo malo es que de esas borracheras vienen unas resacas acojonantes y si no te toca pagar la cuenta directamente de las consecuencias (indirectamente la pagamos todos) otro la pagará, pero de que se pagan, se pagan.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - El colesterol le cuesta a Bárcenas la mitad de su paga judicial de 300 euros

- Vozpópuli - ¿Tiene solución el desempleo en España?

# Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Bueno, SÍ que es cierto que hay gente que "descubre" determinados deportes y empieza por comprarse lo más caro para su práctica en cuanto al equipamiento se refiere, pero son los primeros en engañarse... Mira, suelo practicar deporte desde mi juventud y lo que comentas lo veo entre los practicantes del Paddel que acuden al centro deportivo al que acudo casi diariamente. Bien, aquello parece más un pase de "modelos" y ésto se percibe especialmente en las mujeres... porque lo que se dice saber jugar -o tener "nivel"...- pues ni en "broma". Y no es un deporte que digamos es barato si entramos en el coste que supone el material si éste tiene como finalidad el "lucirlo".

Mira, esto es como en muchas otras cosas y que se conoce como aparentar lo que no se tiene... Por ejemplo, tengo un familiar que suele comprarse ropa cara y que "luce", pero como yo le digo: El problema no reside en la ropa, sino en la "percha"... No hace falta decirte que NO gozo de sus preferencias y menos cuando le cuestiono su "profesionalidad" (es un "trepa" y la "voz de su amo"...). En cualquier caso, eso siempre ha existido y, quizás, lo hemos vivido más en los últimos tiempos ya que hubieron muchos "nuevos ricos" con una "caducidad" que ni ellos acaban de entender hoy en día.

Refinanciado, la Vivienda en propiedad no deja de ser una INVERSIÓN y, por eso mismo, está sujeta al derecho de "pernada" en cuanto al pago de los más diversos impuestos y que duran a lo largo de nuestras vidas o mientras no se extinga dicha propiedad (la vendamos, nos vayamos al otro "barrio"...). Luego, cuando la dejas en Herencia, está sujeta al Impuesto de Sucesiones, al menos por aquí. Así que SÍ es una PROPIEDAD, independientemente de que lo podamos considerar un "bien necesario", pero también se puede vivir de alquiler y ahorrarse muchos gastos... ¿No? Vamos, cuando yo me metí en mi actual vivienda lo hice con la intención de vivir en ella, pero eso ya lo hacia de alquiler, así que busque aumentar mi Patrimonio, es decir algo que fuera "mío" y que pasará a mi descendencia.

Y, efectivamente, es una INVERSIÓN, porque una vez pagada permite tener "Cash" que dedicar a otros menesteres, ya sean relacionados con el "ahorro/inversión" u otros... pero bueno tampoco pretendo convencer a nadie ya que esa es una cuestión que pertenece al ámbito de las percepciones personales.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Dic 2015)

*Dos billones de inversión en riesgo para contener la temperatura global*

Buenos días Fernando, tienes razón en que depende de la percepción personal, en mi caso la vivienda en la que vivo no es una inversión, es un patrimonio, es decir -para mí-, es algo con un valor con lo que cuento por si vienen mal dadas poder venderlo (independientemente de si su precio en ese momento es mayor o menor que el inicial) y obtener liquidez ya sea para pagar deudas o comprar otra vivienda, en cambio una inversión es algo en lo que de antemano se espera un beneficio, ya que esa es su finalidad -otra cosa es "salir escaldado" de dicha inversión-.

¿Que se ahorra el pago del alquiler con una vivienda en propiedad? evidentemente, pero para poder conseguirlo, anteriormente se debió haber puesto una cantidad de dinero razonable sobre la mesa, además de que surgen otros gastos (impuestos, costes de mantenimiento y gastos fijos)

En fin, cada cabeza es un mundo y depende de las percepciones personales.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2015)

Está interesante el tema que estáis tocando sobre la vivienda, recuerdo en la facultad, un profesor nos hizo esta cuestión:

¿mejor comprar o alquilar?...en general todos los alumnos optaron por decir que era mejor vivienda en propiedad...pero

Supongamos una casa o vivienda grande en una zona media alta: 250.000€, a esto, hay que sumarle los gastos anuales de deterioro, mantenimiento, IBI...una media de 2000€...que en 30 años son 60000€ de gastos (no hablo de consumo, solo gastos necesarios del tipo fontanería, pintura, muebles, electrodomésticos, comunidad, seguros...)

Tenemos una media de 310.000€ en una vivienda amortizada en 30 años

Ahora supongamos un alquiler en una zona media alta, 600€/700€mes...de los gastos del inmueble se ocupa el propietario, y siempre podremos negociar el precio a la baja en momentos como el actual.

((600€x12)x30)=216.000€

Económicamente ahorramos casi 100.000€, sin embargo no disponemos de vivienda para vender y recuperar la inversión.

Tenemos al alquilar la ventaja de la movilidad, menos ataduras, menos responsabilidades, y si nos sale algo más barato, podemos cambiar rápidamente.

Al comprar, tenemos las ventajas de poder legar la vivienda, venderla si aparece un buen postor, pero tenemos la contra de la depreciación de los materiales, y a favor la apreciación si es una zona en auge...

Más riesgo tienen comprar salvo que se compra a un precio inferior al de mercado (ahora mismo es un momento decente para negociar a la baja)...hace 10 años era todo lo contrario (quién alquilo hace 10 años hoy puede rentabilizar el alquiler comprando a mitad de precio que entonces)


Es complicado, no es tan fácil como pensábamos todos en primero de carrera...hay una cosa que se denomina el costo de oportunidad, que al estar alquilado, si tienes cash ahorrado, puedes disponer de ese dinero para multitud de negocios y oportunidades que incrementen tu patrimonio, si estas hipotecado al 70% de tu capacidad de generar dinero, este coste de oportunidad es nulo, pues no puedes desplazar tu capacidad ahorro a negocios productivos, debido al endeudamiento.

Como dijimos el otro día, la semana está poniéndose muy interesante en todos los mercados...aquí tenéis un claro ejemplo del costo de oportunidad de tener cash o tener endeudamiento...si aparece una buena oportunidad en breve (oro, petróleo...) habrá que poner la caña...luego ya se verá.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## nekcab (8 Dic 2015)

Buenas Fernando:

Dado que te has lanzado con alegría lucera a preguntarle a Paketazo sobre sus "fuentes":



Fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Por cierto, llegados aquí, y no hay prisa en ello, dime por favor qué ETFs cotizados en EUROS y en qué Bolsas podría adquirir sobre el Crudo, Commodities energéticas y Commodities en general. Eso SÍ, y ya sé que es complicado, que repliquen lo más exactamente posible los subyacentes. Dame los nombres y ya me dedicaré a estudiarlos ahora que tendré bastantes días libres. En fin, ya ves cómo estoy preparando mi "artillería"...
> 
> ..."



Pues aquí el menda, dado que me lo has dejado "a huevo":



Fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Por cierto, el pasado viernes ya inicié ciertos movimientos muy "suaves" en mis *FI y PP*.
> 
> ..."



Te formulo la misma pregunta pero al revés: ¿alguna sugerencia para introducirme en esos FI y PP? (ya te leí hace poco a cerca de tu movimientos en ese sentido, pero me daba algo 'de palo' preguntártelo). Por supuesto, lo tomaré como un mero comentario sin más pretensiones (ya sabes, son tus percepciones, y así las tomaré). Pero quiero empezar a analizar algo concreto para estudiar como inversión en breve.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# nekcab: Mira, le he preguntado a paketazo porque yo ando bastantes años alejado de la operativa en las Bolsas y en las estadounidenses SIEMPRE había especulado con Futuros, por tanto no estoy muy al día en relación a los ETFs, aunque ayer me decidí por entrar en uno que existía en mis "tiempos" y que replicaba bastante bien la evolución del precio del Crudo: "United States Oil Fund LP ETF". Evidentemente, y una vez más, con el "paso cambiado", es decir sin acertar el "timing", pero bueno estos precios ya me valen... y luego ya se verá a qué plazo voy. 

Por cierto, la pasada semana ya entré en una acerera y ya llevo unas minusvalías latentes importantes en pocos días, pero bueno hace escasos minutos he vuelto a entrar... Yo suelo promediar a la baja, ya que -repito- el "timing" NO suele ser lo "mío" y es que me guío por "fundamentales"...

Respecto a lo que me preguntas sobre los movimientos que efectuó en mis FI y PP, te diré que buena parte de ellos me los gestiono yo mismo y para eso utilizo FI y PP indexados y que sean ágiles en la operativa, sobre todo en los traspasos y, de momento, en ING esto ya lo tengo.

Te explico: dado que mi perfil es muy conservador, la mayor parte del tiempo los FI y PP permanecen en la Renta Fija a Corto Plazo y cuando observo "debilidad" en los mercados empiezo a entrar y traspasar promediando a la baja, pero NO busco grandes rentabilidades. Simplemente, alcanzados niveles del 2%-4% vuelvo al lugar de origen: la Renta Fija a Corto Plazo. Yo busco una rentabilidad anualizada del 4% y que, de momento, he conseguido desde 1996... Y este año aún no sé cómo me va, pues tampoco te creas que estoy encima de mis "inversiones".

Mis entradas actuales en la Bolsa es para "mover" la liquidez, aún asumiendo un riesgo que no acaba de gustarme, pero me jode mucho tener mi dinero prestado "gratuitamente" al Sistema bancario. Y tengo un "tope" en la liquidez que entrará en la Bolsa y el plazo tampoco es algo que me vaya a quitar el "sueño"... Además, va a ir a activos ligados a las Materias Primas y en "teoría" éstos nunca llegarán a valer 0 y, si fuera así, el "dinero" tampoco valdría NADA.

En cuanto a MPs "físicos" ya voy bien y mis entradas van a ser mucho más espaciadas en el tiempo, vamos que es uno de los "deberes" que ya tengo casi concluido y es que ya sabéis que yo soy partidario de la "diversificación".

nekcab, con tiempo y si vas siguiendo los mercados, vas a encontrar grandes oportunidades de "inversión" en las Commodities... Dependerá de la paciencia y aversión al riesgo que tengas.

# paketazo: La vivienda es como cualquier otra "inversión": una simple cuestión de PRECIO. Yo tengo una en la que he vivido 25 años y podría venderla hoy en día por algo más del 250% de beneficio sobre lo que me costó a mí... y mientras he vivido en ella. No necesito hacer "cálculos" para saber que ha sido una gran INVERSIÓN. Y luego si queda en "herencia" pues va a suponer un "descanso" para su poseedor.

En fin, como yo siempre he trabajado por una nómina, NO he tenido ninguna pretensión de emprender algún negocio y, la verdad, tampoco sabré cómo me hubiera ido, aunque entiendo que económicamente quizás estaría mejor, pero vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (8 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado: Hola, amigo. Bueno, SÍ que es cierto que hay gente que "descubre" determinados deportes y empieza por comprarse lo más caro para su práctica en cuanto al equipamiento se refiere, pero son los primeros en engañarse... Mira, suelo practicar deporte desde mi juventud y lo que comentas lo veo entre los practicantes del Paddel que acuden al centro deportivo al que acudo casi diariamente. Bien, aquello parece más un pase de "modelos" y ésto se percibe* especialmente en las mujeres*... porque lo que se dice saber jugar -o tener "nivel"...- pues ni en "broma". Y no es un deporte que digamos es barato si entramos en el coste que supone el material si éste tiene como finalidad el "lucirlo".



1. El postureo lo aplican a todo, no solo al salir de copas...En los deportes tambien. Os invito a que veais los maratones que toda ciudad de mierda tiene hoy en dia...Juro que he visto tías medio andando y haciendo selfies para su Caralibro...ahora si, correr poco de poco

2. El afeminamiento de la sociedad, vía alimentación, plásticos, hormonas, y NWO via Hollywood y series de TV, tiene dos vertientes u objetivos: 

* Reducir población favoreciendo a las familias des-estructuradas (madre soltera mantenida via paguitas en base a impuestos de todos los demás), relaciones no heterosexuales etc (Y ES QUE SOMOS MUCHOS Y EL PLANETA SE "CALIENTA" ASI QUE HAY QUE ELIMINAR GENTE, Y SIN MUCHAS GUERRA SESO ES DIFICIL)

* Mantener la "economía de deuda", todo este tinglado improductivo que tenemos montado y que se basa en el consumo sin control, y eso ya esta estudiado y probado desde hace décadas que es patrimonio de las mujeres. 

Por tanto interesa tener a todas las mujeres "independientes" económicamente y cuando me refiero a independientes me refiero a que no deban dar explicaciones de su gasto o sus decisiones gasto a nadie (como antes) y por otro que cada vez más "hombres" (el término correcto es "onvres" y se pronuncia "hembris") compren como si fueran mujeres.

El caso es mantener el chiringuito vivo un día mas, aunque la sociedad y el mundo se vayan a la mierda.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: ¡Joder! qué revuelto anda todo, y no sólo en los mercados, porque a nivel geopolítico para "flipar"... Realmente, no tengo tiempo para procesar toda la información que recibo del conflicto que se está desarrollando en Oriente Medio y zonas "adyacentes" como, por ejemplo, Azerbaiyán... 

Y dejo esta noticia que no tiene porqué ser otra "cosa"... aunque coincide con la fuerte caída en el Petróleo. En esta "guerra" en la que se ha involucrado al Crudo y a las Materias Primas, hay otros "actores" que no suelen ser conocidos, pero que tienen un evidente "peso" cuando hablamos de controlar los recursos naturales por parte de las grandes potencias...

- Se incendia plataforma petrolera en Azerbaiyán; un muerto

A ver si pronto dispongo de más tiempo para dedicar a la Geopolítica y os comento y enlazo algo al respecto, pero ya os digo que está muy interesante. Además, pienso que las caídas en los precios del Crudo y las Materias Primas forman parte del mismo "juego"...

Y dejo esto otro...

- http://etfdailynews.com/2015/12/07/prepare-for-negative-interest-rates-with-gold/

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2015)

*astur_burbuja* te van a tachar de extremista radical 

Ahora que habláis de la bicicleta, la semana pasada un colega me mando la foto de una que compró para "descensos" ni idea que es eso...yo recuerdo los ascensos de Marco Pantani y poco más. El tío más contento que unas castañuelas en feria de abril, pues solo pagó 2500€ por una bici que costaba 5000€ (la compró de 2ª mano)

Ahora veo que no es el único...yo no sabía que había bicis de 5000€ salvo para profesionales que vivan de eso...y aún así, son 5000€ ¿Dónde lleva el motor, las puertas, los asientos...?

Admito que me estoy quedando obsoleto y fuera de juego en mi pensamiento ético filosófico...quizá sea sin quererlo un carroza conservador carente de modernidad.

Mis chanclas de Carrefour, mis calcetines de 6 pares del Primark , y mi coche de 10 años y 180.000 Km que consume un 5 a los 100...y mi oro, por supuesto 

Entendéis por queme cabreaba cuando os contaba la diferencia de mentalidad de los suizos y los españoles...y eso que en este foro leo mucha mentalidad más afín con la suiza que con la castuza...¿Qué coño pasará entonces ahí fuera?...¡ah claro!...que decide la mayoría...

*chupate_esa* buen dato para ir sacando conclusiones...menos stock en mercado...de todos modos, la regulación de los mercados es muy lenta, puede que pasen un par de trimestres antes de que se note cualquier tipo de escasez...pero por ahí se empieza.

*Fernando* en ETF yo suelo usar USO, y solo uso UCO para volatilidades altas y no quedarme dentro a largo, en plan una semana o dos.

En cuanto a lo de tu compra de vivienda, es evidente que entraste en un momento muy bueno, dada la revalorización latente que posees. Pero ahora mismo, ya no veo tan claras revalorizaciones de ese tipo a medio y largo plazo para los que hayan comprado en el último lustro.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches,

Parece que Unai vuelve a la carga, pongo el link por si no lo había posteado antes, es bastante extenso, pero vale la pena leerlo:

*Por qué el imprimir dinero de la nada aumenta las desigualdades*




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> El oro hasta los 950 USD ni tocarlo.
> 
> El petróleo marca el camino:
> 
> Nuevo desplome del petróleo, que aleja a los futuros del crudo estadounidense de los 40 dólares y los sitúa en mínimos de seis años.



No te quito la razón, pero por si acaso yo seguiría cargando sin prisas pero sin pausas, me fío menos de tener mi dinero (por llamarlo así) en una anotación electrónica a merced de un click de un castuzo a cargar con precios "altos".

No olvidemos que los MP's son un seguro y como tal, es mejor tener siempre algo de éstos por si acaso.

Evidentemente mientras más bajo los consigamos mejor que mejor, pero primero hay que asegurar la silla.

Saludos

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 21:34 ----------

¿Han llegado las rebajas a China?

Lo digo porque estoy viendo que los nuevos pandas vienen de 30 gramos y no 31,1 como es habitual (1 onza), tanto en Oro como en plata.

¿Alguien sabe el motivo?

Digo, si piensan venderlos al mismo precio pues se han llevado más de 1 gramo por la cara, que en una moneda no se nota, pero si te haces con una cartera de 30, pues ya estás recibiendo 29 de las antiguas y no 30 que pagas...

---------- Post added 08-dic-2015 at 21:50 ----------

*Paketazo*, la fibra de carbono y otros materiales ligeros son los que encarecen la bici, además la fabrican a medida del usuario (algo innecesario en personas que no compiten profesionalmente), y luego dicen que los nuevos materiales revolucionarios abaratan los costes, cuando generalmente es justo lo contrario.


----------



## timi (8 Dic 2015)

Paketazo ,el amigo que comentaba , se ha gastado no 5000 sino 6000 y no es un profesional ,::,,, se ve que la levanta con un dedo la bici ,:cook:,, me tuve que morder la lengua , ya que al momento tuve la imagen de levantar 6 onzas de oro con un dedo ,,, y sin sufrir ni nada,,, ehhh por levantarlas , que no por comprarlas.

el tema de los pandas , se sabe cuando estarán a la venta ?

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: Bueno, está claro que astur_burbuja es bastante "radical" en algunos de sus postulados, especialmente en los referentes al género femenino, pero bueno sus "motivos" tendrá... aunque no es menos cierto que en ocasiones anda bastante acertado. En fin, quizás, lo que NO me convence es que todo ello esté "programado" y mira que estoy "empapado" de temas "conspirativos"... pero, de momento, NO lo veo. No es menos cierto que ayer, en el debate a "cuatro", cuando se habló de la "Violencia de género" se refirieron exclusivamente a la desarrollada por el hombre y también la utilizan muchas mujeres, aunque no aparezca en los medios de comunicación... Lo comento por ser un poco "correcto" con la REALIDAD. En cualquier caso, la "Violencia de género" es condenable sea quien sea su ejecutor y no debiera existir en una Sociedad "desarrollada"...

Bueno, paketazo, quizás muchos de los que andamos por aquí podemos tener una vivienda (en propiedad o en "vías" de serlo...), comprar MPs poco a poco, algunas otras "inversiones" y "algo" más... porque nuestro día a día es austero en su justa medida. Eso no quita que nos podamos permitir algunos caprichos "caros" puntuales (en mí caso, el Whisky...). Te digo esto porque la ropa, el calzado y, en general, el vestuario pues que tenga calidad y duración, algo que no tiene porqué ser caro. Como mi vida laboral se ha desarrollado siempre con "uniforme", pues en la vida cotidiana voy de Sport, así que el Decatlon es una de mis referencias. Y mi coche ya anda por casi los 13 años y SÍ... en un par de años habrá que hacer un "pensamiento", pero te quiero decir con esto que tú vida debe ser muy semejante a la de muchos de los que andamos por aquí...

Y tampoco hay que ser un "lumbreras", sino simplemente tener SENTIDO COMÚN y tener muy claro que prima el bienestar de la familia que se haya formado. Luego, con los años (muchos...) nos vamos "liberando" de ciertas "ataduras" y se puede vivir un poco más "libre".

SÍ, por ese hilo me parece que andamos muchos españoles que podríamos ser "suizos" en cuanto a los "conceptos", a pesar de que todos sabemos que tenemos pensamientos socio-políticos que no son afines, pero entiendo que tenemos la suficiente formación y "mundo" como para estar capacitados para "arreglar" algunos de los muchos "desaguisados" que estamos viviendo... Ayer mismo, en el debate de los "cuatro", me preguntaba a mí mismo: ¿Y este es el "nivel"? Dos -los de siempre- quedaron en evidencia y menos mal que uno no envió a su "primer espada" o "GRAN CONEJO"... otro me demostró que no tiene ni idea de Economía y que hay bastante "aire" alrededor suyo. El "cuarto", sin acabar de convencerme, me sacó de dudas de a quién votar...

Está claro, paketazo, que compré en un momento óptimo, pero con mucho riesgo en aquellos momentos... Entonces la gente tampoco percibía lo que venía y yo SÍ, por eso mismo hice un cambio a tiempo: cambié de curro = menos "dinero" + ESTABILIDAD. Y allí sigo... NO, los que hayan comprado en el último lustro NO pueden aspirar a las plusvalías latentes que yo tengo en mi vivienda y, quizás, ahí hubo el último "timing" ideal para adquirir una vivienda. Y mira que me lo pensé antes de tirarme a la "piscina"...

# Refinanciado: SÍ, hay que cargar MPs , pero tampoco obsesionarse, poco a poco es como se llena el "cofre"... Y los "mejores" precios NUNCA se saben cuáles van a ser y a "toro pasado" todo parece más fácil, pero mientras... Es evidente que el Oro está muy tocado, pero recordarás que compramos a precios más baratos a pesar de la caída que ha experimentado, aunque el EUR tuvo mucho que ver. Ahora éste está por los "suelos" (y lo que le queda...) y el Oro también, pero está más caro para nuestros bolsillos... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (8 Dic 2015)

Joer timi, lo habitual en mi entorno son de 2k a 3k, tu colega se ha llevado la palma (igual es el que ganó en la reunión de gilis a la que seguro se reúnen tus colegas y los míos, jeje), 6k ya son palabras mayores, eso no se los gasta un colega que tengo que compite a nivel profesional (pero de poco nivel, que sólo saca para equipación y uno que otro viaje), en fin que cada uno gaste su dinero como quiera, pero por favor que después no llore y pida rescate, jaja

Ni idea con los pandas, yo sólo las he visto anunciadas sin fecha de entrega (bajo pedido), precio sólo de oro (mira la web del andorrano).

Yo esperaría un poco para que se definan y se vea la aceptación que tienen, me da a mí que la han cagado al poner menos de 1 onza, ya que considero que esa medida va a misa. Y mira que ya me estaba haciendo habitual en los pandas, pero me huele mal.

Yo ahora le estoy echando ojitos a las kookas y guardando algo para los koalas, espero no demoren mucho sino me gastaré las pelas en otras, jeje

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Dic 2015)

# timi: Por regla general, los Pandas de Plata suelen comercializarse en la segunda quincena de Diciembre, pero imagino que algunos las adelantarán, aunque creo que ya las tienen... Otra cosa es que esperen un "milagro" que tire los precios para arriba. Y las de Oro ya se pueden comprar, no vaya a caer todavía más...

# Refinanciado: Está claro que vamos a pagar lo MISMO por un Panda de Plata con un peso menor... En cualquier caso, un Panda es un Panda y dentro del Premium hay que optar por esa moneda. Creo que "algo" entiendo sobre las "monedas"... pero bueno aquí cada cual debe elegir lo que le guste más.

Y te dejo un enlace sobre lo que preguntas...

- Â¿Van a pasar monedas oro y plata Panda de China al gramo?

Saludos.


----------



## amador (9 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches:

Habéis comentado bastante sobre el tema del día 16 de la FED en cuanto al %, que puede o no puede definir lo que ocurra con el oro y las bolsas.

Por otro lado, estaría interesante conocer también vuestra opinión sobre lo que puede pasar en la bolsa española según el resultado de las elecciones.
Los pactos se esperar complicados, C's no se define y no sabemos que puede ocurrir.

Por otro lado está la incógnita de "como de fuerte" nos presionará la Troika a partir de Enero o Febrero cuando se forme el gobierno (si se forma).

Habrá recortes ? Cambios en pensiones ?

La gente está muy quemada de que no se cumplan las promesas electorales, y si aprieta la Troika yo creo que ninguno las va a poder cumplir. ¿Cómo reaccionará el populacho? ¿Huelgas generales? o ya no están de moda y tragaremos sin rechistar y con la "ayudita" de los medios de comunicación.

Sobre tema bicicletas caras, zapatillas caras ...

Yo soy ciclista, lo confieso, y tengo una bici cara, pero la amortizo (en salud, diversión, estado psicológico, etc).

Conozco muchos ciclistas y casi ninguno con las características que comentáis. Todos hacen un esfuerzo grande por comprarse una bici lo mejor que pueden pero con arreglo a sus posibilidades. Y se la cambian o mejoran sólo cuando pueden y con conocimiento.

El caso del pijo con pasta que se compra un "makinón" para empezar es marginal, por lo menos entre la gente que yo me muevo.

Lo que si es cierto es que hay una burbuja del "running" y sobre todo del "triatlón". En este último si que se mueve mucho dinero, porque las inscripciones a las pruebas son muy caras, es un gran negocio.

Unas zapatillas buenas valen 100 €, pero llevan bastante tecnología y buenos materiales. No lo veo caro, el pie hay que cuidarlo. Hay quien se compra unos zapatos incómodos y paga 200 €.

Por cierto, ahora a los medios les ha dado por montar un escándalo cada vez que muere un corredor en una carrera y ponen el grito en el cielo.

¿Cuantos mueren de infarto en el sofá de beber cerveza y comer patatas fritas viendo el "jurgol" ?

Al final no van a dejar a la gente morir como le de la gana ...

Acabo el off-topic deportivo, pero que conste que lo habéis sacado vosotros. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: La verdad, los mercados YA SABEN lo que sucederá en las elecciones generales que dentro de unos días se celebran en nuestro país. Sabemos que el voto no irá dirigido sólo a las direcciones "habituales", por tanto lo más factible es que todo quede supeditado a unos pactos que ahora mismo NINGUNO de los contendientes dice querer e imagino que a "toro pasado" ya los buscarán... A medio y largo plazo, y en función de la situación socio-política, NO veo otra alternativa que la convocatoria de nuevas elecciones, sino al tiempo...

amador, fuera del impacto inicial, a la Bolsa española, al igual que otras, hace lo que dice el Imperio, por tanto lo que dictan las Bolsas estadounidenses... NO, no creo que la inestabilidad que se verá el próximo año en las Bolsas vaya a ser producto de una probable "debilidad" en la política española y ojalá aquí me equivoque.

A corto plazo, y si pasa la actual corrección, pues estamos en un período estacional en el que los grandes Fondos de Inversión y de Pensiones tienen que "maquillar" la gestión realizada durante el año, así que intentarán "arreglarlo" en los pocos días que les quedan e imagino que lo tendrán a "huevo" si, finalmente, se produce el Rally de Navidad en Wall Street. Evidentemente, tampoco van a conseguir presentar unos resultados "brillantes"... pero el "maquillaje" puede "suavizarlos".

¿La Troika? Visto el ejemplo de Grecia me parece que la respuesta es obvia... ¿No? Otra cosa es que los intereses de España fueran defendidos por sus dirigentes con el suficiente ARDOR y es que nosotros partimos con una cierta "ventaja" en relación a los griegos: somos la cuarta Economía de la zona Euro... Por tanto, se puede y se debe negociar unas mejores condiciones que las que intenten imponer. A ellos mismos NO les interesa una España "respondona". Y sólo nos queda espera ver cuál será el "nivel" de nuestros gobernantes cuando llegue el momento... que llegará.

Mira, amador, te dejo un artículo que me ha gustado y que va en la línea de lo que preguntas...

- Vozpópuli - El mercado ya lo había descontado

Respecto a lo que comentas en relación al deporte, pues qué quieres que te diga... Que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que estime oportuno, pero ¡Ojo! "dinero" en "equipamiento" NO significa una mayor calidad en el rendimiento y otra cosa es que pueda mejorarlo, pero a ciertos niveles el "Campeón" suele ganar independientemente de factores "añadidos". Yo mismo he ganado bastantes Campeonatos -incluso de España- con un material poco idóneo en comparación al que existía, pero que era muy carooooo...

En cualquier caso, aquí nos referimos al Snobismo que suele asociarse al Deporte y en el gasto superfluo por parte de muchos que se inicían... Para empezar a "rodar" con una bicicleta NO es necesario gastarse la "leche" en ella. Otra cosa es cuando ya se tiene cierto nivel y queremos aumentarlo, tener más comodidad, etc. Mira, suelo hacer también bastante piscina y allí casi NADIE se gasta en "lucir" e incluso en las mujeres, porque entre otras cosas no tienen que aparentar unos cuerpos de "modelo" por razones obvias y que, por otro lado, muchas ya tienen...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Dic 2015)

Dependiendo quien gobierne en España, en un futuro se aceptara alegremente las condiciones de Bruselas ó se quemara Roma si sale otra opción más conservadora...:


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2015)

Veo que me están colocando propaganda del PP en el hilo. Bien, por aquí lo llevan claro porque sus MENTIRAS ya las conocemos. Y que poca vergüenza tienen... 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2015 at 15:40 ----------

Interesante...

- Gold & Silver Prices Will Surge On Fundamentals Not Technical Analysis : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # paketazo: Bueno, está claro que astur_burbuja es bastante "radical" en algunos de sus postulados, especialmente en los referentes al género femenino, pero bueno sus "motivos" tendrá... aunque no es menos cierto que en ocasiones anda bastante acertado. En fin, quizás, lo que NO me convence es que todo ello esté "programado" y mira que estoy "empapado" de temas "conspirativos"... pero, de momento, NO lo veo. No es menos cierto que ayer, en el debate a "cuatro", cuando se habló de la "Violencia de género" se refirieron exclusivamente a la desarrollada por el hombre y también la utilizan muchas mujeres, aunque no aparezca en los medios de comunicación... Lo comento por ser un poco "correcto" con la REALIDAD. En cualquier caso, la "Violencia de género" es condenable sea quien sea su ejecutor y no debiera existir en una Sociedad "desarrollada"...



Hola Fernando,

No tengo nada en contra del SEXO femenino (lo siento, el género, por mucho que insistan desde "arriba" no existe para las personas, lo que pasa que interesaba crearlo, para a continuación meternos toda la teoría de que los géneros se deciden con la cabeza, y la Naturaleza no tiene nada que ver...eso se lo debemos a las psicópatas del 68).

*Lo que tengo es una adicción a la LIBERTAD, que tú y los demás foreros entenderéis perfectamente al ser defensores del oro. Yo la deseo para todo, no solo para el tema económico. *

No me gusta que me impongan cosas, y menos mentiras. Y la "ideología de genero", es una apisonadora de las libertades de la sociedad, además de que persigue a una parte de la población por su sexo. Es el invento de los de arriba, para sustituir la lucha de clases por la lucha de "géneros", mientras siguen mandando los de siempre.

Os invito a hacer un ejercicio muy saludable: en cualquier ley de genero, o en cualquier noticia relacionada, sustituid "mujer" por "blanco" y "hombre" por "negro"...a ver como os suena, a mi al Apartheid de Sudafrica. es curioso como gente que estaba en contra del Apartheid y se declara anti racista, defiende radicalmente leyes que marginan a una parte de la sociedad.

Hay una verdad impepinable, cada año mueren alrededor de 50 mujeres a manos de sus parejas (también hay hombres, entre 30-40, pero nunca salen en la TV), que "curiosamente" son mas o menos el mismo numero que antes de 2004, cuando se aprobó la LIVG. Es decir, una ley que ha repartido miles de millones de euros entre asociaciones de abogados, asociaciones feministas, y demás, NO HA CONSEGUIDO NADA DESPUES DE 11 AÑOS, excepto enriquecer a muchos (no a las maltratadas) y encarcelar a unos 300.000 hombres inocentes por año (son esas denuncias falsas que niegan PP, PSOE, Podemos y Ciudadanos).

Otra verdad impepinable, es que todo asesino ha ido a la carcel (particularmente, y aqui se que levantare ampollas, yo preferiria que les aplicaran pena de muerte), antes de la LIVG y después, es decir, la LIVG no ha cambiado nada a positivo, lo que ha hecho es implantar un estado del terror, donde una parte de la población con tan solo decir que le han hecho algo, puede destrozar la vida de otra persona para siempre, sin tener pruebas y sin nada.

PERDÓN POR EL TOCHO, ERA PARA ACLARAR QUE NO TENGO NADA EN CONTRA DEL SEXO FEMENINO, SINO DE LA UTILIZACION DEL MISMO PARA EL CONTROL DE LA SOCIEDAD, Y SU DESTRUCCION.

Paketazo: Contestandote, soy radical, de los que van a la RAIZ del problema

Fernando, podrías cuando tengas tiempo, darnos una actualización de la situación geopolitica en Siria-Oriente Medio segun tu punto de vista y la información que manejas?

Puede afectar la situación en Siria y la relación de las diferentes potencias con Rusia, en la guerra de Ucrania que todavia continua?

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## frisch (9 Dic 2015)

Iba a dar las gracias por el mensaje de Astur_Burbuja y las doy pero me veo en la obligación de escribir esta respuesta ya que el comentario sobre la pena de muerte me parece rotundamente fuera de lugar.

Por dos razones:

1. Todo ser humano tiene el derecho a pedir perdón (por supuesto, actos son amores)

2. Nadie tiene el derecho de acabar con la vida de otro semejante en aras de (des)solucionar algo y, sobre todo, en aras de acallar su propia conciencia.

No, la pena de muerte no es una solución es también parte del problema.


----------



## astur_burbuja (9 Dic 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Iba a dar las gracias por el mensaje de Astur_Burbuja y las doy pero me veo en la obligación de escribir esta respuesta ya que el comentario sobre la pena de muerte me parece rotundamente fuera de lugar.
> 
> Por dos razones:
> 
> ...



Entiendo perfectamente, es un tema polémico.

Era para que vierais lo equivocadas que estan las feministas cuando dicen y acusan de defender el maltrato "machista" a los que nos oponemos a ellas y su ideología de odio. Algunos defendemos que si la haces la pagas, pero QUE PRUEBEN QUE LO HAS HECHO, y no que con una simple denuncia te puedan encarcelar y quitarte a tus hijos y tu patrimonio.

Solo era eso.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: Te has explicado perfectamente y te entiendo muy bien en el "fondo" de lo que planteas, aunque comprenderás en que haya cuestiones en las que pueda discrepar, pero vamos tampoco como para polemizar sobre ello.

Mira, si me es posible, esta noche intentaré enlazar alguna información sobre lo que me planteas, pero es tanta y tan variada la información que recibo que prefiero "procesarla" bien y la próxima semana dedicaré varios comentarios sobre este tema e intentaré ir un poco más allá... y me refiero a la zona que conocemos como Euroasia y que es susceptible de ser "contaminada", aunque pienso que ya se están produciendo "movimientos" allí y está claro que eso queda tan "lejos" que no merece la atención de los medios de comunicación "oficiales". Por cierto, muy curioso el "silencio" que últimamente tiene China a nivel geopolítico y a saber qué estarán "intrigando"... Aunque teniendo en cuenta cómo está su Economía, como para abrir la "ventana"...

SÍ, se oye muy poco sobre el conflicto de Ucrania y que continúa... Y os dejo esto:

- Rusia demandarÃ¡ a Ucrania si no salda su deuda de 3.000 millones de dÃ³lares - RT

# frisch: Hola, amigo. Bien, siento disentir pero yo soy un firme partidario de la PENA DE MUERTE. Quizás, por mi trabajo he tenido más relación con el lado "oscuro" de las personas y creo que existen muchos casos donde su aplicación sería enormemente JUSTA y otra cosa muy distinta es que se utilizará a "libre albedrío"... Mira, suelo seguir las condenas a muerte que se ejecutan en los EE.UU. y te diré que en su mayor parte están más que justificadas e incluso pienso que el "sistema" empleado es demasiado "light"... En fin, NO voy a polemizar sobre este asunto, ya que cada uno es muy libre de opinar al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Dic 2015)

Esta pregunta no va sobre el oro, pero es que no sé dónde encontrar a Fernando, o quien me quiera contestar.
La bajada del precio del petróleo, ¿es el preludio de la salida de esta crisis tan profunda?.
Saludos a todos los foreros que hacen de este hilo una forma diferente de informarse.
Cotización y precio del Petróleo Brent | Cinco Días


----------



## racional (9 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> La bajada del precio del petróleo, ¿es el preludio de la salida de esta crisis tan profunda?



Pero como va ser la salida que se hunda el precio del crudo, si precisamente se hunde porque el mundo no puede pagar los precios que tenia, es todo lo contrario, la crisis se agrava, y todo esto dentro de una espiral deflacionista, el peor escenario posible.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Dic 2015)

_


racional dijo:



Pero como va ser la salida que se hunda el precio del crudo, si precisamente se hunde porque el mundo no puede pagar los precios que tenia, es todo lo contrario, la crisis se agrava, y todo esto dentro de una espiral deflacionista, el peor escenario posible.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Racional, gracias por tu respuesta, pero creo que Keynes no la firmaría. Además, si las cosas valen menos, puedes comprar más.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: No digas que no sabes dónde encontrarme porque yo ando por aquí casi todos los días y varias veces...

NO, la caída del Crudo y de las Materias Primas, normalmente, anuncian "tiempos peores"... aunque hay "cosas" que NO CUADRAN y me refiero a los datos macro que se van conociendo y que están, evidentemente, FALSEADOS. Es imposible creer en ese PIB mundial que nos "dicen" y el DERRUMBE en las Materias Primas es la mejor prueba de ello... Y una "lectura" diferente tiene lo del precio actual del Crudo y aquí hay más cuestiones relacionadas con la Geopolítica que con la Economía. Es totalmente incomprensible la actitud tomada por la OPEP en su última reunión y que ha sido comparable a dispararse al pie... Está claro que ha recibido las oportunas órdenes por parte del Imperio, ya que -insisto- NO tiene ni pies ni cabeza...

Je,je,je... Dices tú de "Deflación"... Pregunta a un brasileño, argentino, sudafricano, indonesio, turco, ucraniano... Vamos muy "justito" de Economía y, sobre todo, en cuanto a la "interpretación" de lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo en el mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Esta pregunta no va sobre el oro, pero es que no sé dónde encontrar a Fernando, o quien me quiera contestar.
> La bajada del precio del petróleo, ¿es el preludio de la salida de esta crisis tan profunda?.
> Saludos a todos los foreros que hacen de este hilo una forma diferente de informarse.
> Cotización y precio del Petróleo Brent | Cinco Días



Una cuestión interesante, y con bastante miga. Pero hay que analizarla muy cuidadosamente.

Es evidente para cualquiera que la industria hoy en día se sustenta en la demanda, y sobre todo en la competitividad entre mercados.

Para que exista demanda debemos de tener una economía saneada, con esto me refiero a una tasa de paro menor al 10%, y un salario acorde con el PIB del país. Si tenemos esto, la gente consume, y ese consumo mueve la rueda de la industria...bueno, esa rueda la mueve la energía, y en base a esta el petróleo, gas, electricidad...

¿Qué pasa si el precio del petróleo cae tanto como estamos viendo?

Algo evidente para cualquiera: se reajusta la oferta y la demanda a unos precios inferiores, dónde el consumo fuerza de nuevo un equilibrio entre ambos.

Si producir una bolsa de plástico costaba 0,001€ hace un año, puede que ahora (hablo como ejemplo hipotético), cueste 0,0003...dónde pongo bolsa, pongo cualquier producto prácticamente, sea o no derivado del petróleo, pues al bajar los costos de transporte, producción, etc...se reducen los precios finales, y el mercado se vuelve más eficiente económicamente hablando (más competitivo)

Los salarios mermados por la escasez de consumo, se vuelven más competitivos también, pues ahora con 800€ tenemos acceso a mayor gama de productos (ese es un reajuste lento...aun no lo hemos visto, y mientras los carburantes estén tan gravados, nos costará verlo), pero en otras economías como la China, se notará más.

¿problemas?...pues necesitamos que la bajada de precios (deflación), no sea continua en el tiempo, y permita generar demanda, y con ella nuevos puestos de trabajo que aumentarán el consumo, demandarán más productos, subirán los precios de las materias primas y inflacionarán de nuevo los mercados.

Es un ciclo con sus putos de inflexión, lo que sucede es que no sabemos el tiempo que pueden durar, pero el reajuste se producirá, siempre lo hace, y volverá a hacerlo. 

otro problema es que se instaure la precariedad de salarios por que la oferta nos sea fuerte, y esto sí es lo que podría suceder, se mantiene a las materias primas en un suelo de precios por años, los salarios estancados, y los puestos de trabajo se crean, pero con precariedad y mucha rotación en los sectores industriales. Estancamiento económico y deflación o precios estancados.

Esto es todo teoría económica o macroeconomía...hay varias fórmulas muy bonitas con variables que podemos tocar (lo están haciendo las autoridades económicas), pero de momento la cosa va lenta y mal...lo del petróleo podría funcionar...aun que pienso que los tiros van más por el ámbito geopolítico, pero la justificación oficial es la que yo te he puesto antes.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (9 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Esta pregunta no va sobre el oro, pero es que no sé dónde encontrar a Fernando, o quien me quiera contestar.
> La bajada del precio del petróleo, ¿es el preludio de la salida de esta crisis tan profunda?.
> Saludos a todos los foreros que hacen de este hilo una forma diferente de informarse.
> Cotización y precio del Petróleo Brent | Cinco Días



Tocan deberes, espero tengas tiempo para leer...

*La espiral*

*Pronóstico de precios del petróleo para los próximos 10 años*

*Por qué los políticos no entienden el Oil Crash*

*Por qué los economistas no entienden el Oil Crash*

*Por qué los economistas no entienden el Oil Crash (II): El problema de la TRE*


----------



## racional (9 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Racional, gracias por tu respuesta, pero creo que Keynes no la firmaría. Además, si las cosas valen menos, puedes comprar más.



Ya pero no hay suficiente espacio para almacenar más petroleo, las reservas de USA estan casi al máximo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2015)

Por eso han caído esta semana... EE.UU. - Inventarios de petróleo crudo

# astur_burbuja: Os dejo dos buenos artículos de Geopolítica. Te recomiendo sobre todo el primero y que permite adentrarse en la "introducción" de muchas de las cosas que iremos tocando aquí de ahora en adelante...

- https://www.stratfor.com/weekly/borderlands-new-strategic-landscape

- https://www.stratfor.com/geopolitical-diary/crimea-where-friendly-gestures-are-not-what-they-seem

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (9 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches a todos,



racional dijo:


> Pero como va ser la salida que se hunda el precio del crudo, si precisamente se hunde porque el mundo no puede pagar los precios que tenia, es todo lo contrario, la crisis se agrava, y todo esto dentro de una espiral deflacionista, el peor escenario posible.



Dios te oiga, ojalá viviéramos una "espiral deflacionista" que volviera los precios a su ser.

En realidad la tan temida deflación es más un producto de la propaganda de los media y del stablishment keynesiano-monetarista que una verdadera ocurrencia en los precios de bienes y servicios.

Estos son los IPCs interanuales de los países europeos y resto de principales países del mundo (extraido de Datos Macro):

España nov-15	-0.30%
Alemania oct-15	0.30%
Reino Unido oct-15	-0.10%
Francia oct-15	0.10%
Italia oct-15	0.30%
Portugal oct-15	0.60%
Estados Unidos oct-15	0.20%
Japón oct-15	0.30%
China oct-15	1.30%
Austria oct-15	0.70%
Australia sep-15	1.50%
Bélgica nov-15	1.50%
Brasil oct-15	10.30%
Canadá oct-15	1.00%
Suiza nov-15	-1.40%
Chile nov-15	3.90%
República Checa oct-15	0.20%
Dinamarca oct-15	0.20%
Finlandia oct-15	-0.30%
Grecia oct-15	-0.90%
Hungría nov-15	0.50%
Irlanda oct-15	-0.20%
India oct-15	6.30%
Islandia sep-15	1.90%
Luxemburgo sep-15	0.50%
Holanda oct-15	0.70%
Noruega oct-15	2.50%
Nueva Zelanda sep-15	0.40%
Polonia oct-15	-0.70%
Rumanía oct-15	-1.60%
Rusia oct-15	15.60%
Suecia oct-15	0.10%
Eslovaquia oct-15	-0.60%
Turquía	nov-15	8.10%

Como puede fácilmente comprobarse, el promedio (no es media ponderada a PIB, pero seguro que esto no nos aleja demasiado de la realidad) de inflación interanual de estos 34 países es del *1,56%*. Incluso quitando de la lista los países grandes menos desarrollados con tasas netas positivas: China, Rusia, Brasil, India, Chile y Turquía, el promedio de inflación del resto, UE, Suiza, Canadá, USA y NZ sigue siendo positivo, del *0,26%*.

Esto a partir de los datos suministrados de IPC, que como cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe está falseado para ocultar la inflación real (los gobiernos se juegan mucho en la mentira de la inflación como para dejarla al libre albedrío de las estadísticas sin manipular).

ESto significa que:

Aún no existe deflación (de precios). Deflación entendida como destrucción de crédito y depósitos (*y consecuentemente disminución de la demanda agregada medida en términos nominales*, lo que es la verdadera DEFLACIÓN) viene ocurriendo desde aproximadamente 2008, 

a la vez los bancos centrales siguen expandiendo la masa monetaria mediante QEs, es decir INFLACTAN.

Es difícil precisar que tendencia de ambas es más poderosa, si la fuerza del mercado a volver a su ser (DEFLACIÓN), o la de los maníacos al frente de los bancos centrales de obligar a la gente a endeudarse (INFLACIÓN).

Los dirigentes de los bancos centrales tienen un papelón que algún día se recordará en los libros de historia. Por un lado no pueden dejar a los precios de bienes y servicios bajar, so pena de hacer quebrar a países y empresas sistémicas (las del IBEX en España, por ej.) (la quiebra de los ciudadanos les importa un huevo), por lo que continuamente siguen inyectando al sistema para inflactar. 

Pero por otro más y más inflación terminará por no poder ser compensada por la contracción de crédito que impone el mercado, es decir, los deseos de los compradores de crédito que NO QUIEREN comprar más, y los deseos de los vendedores de crecepelo, digooo papelitos de colores y depósitos a la vista que no están seguros de que los primeros sean solventes.

Este dilema irresoluble para la mentalidad chusquera de los banqueros centrales es lo que nos debería hacer sonreir y mirar el futuro con alegría, pues es un hecho cierto que NO VAN A CONSENTIR A LA ECONOMÍA DEFLACTAR (me sorprendería mucho que llegara a ocurrir de otra manera, sinceramente).

Lo que significa que LA HIPERINFLACIÓN o la inflación de n dígitos tendrá lugar, tarde o temprano. 

Lo único que salva a esta banda de *terroristas monetarios* es el funcionamiento del sistema que llamamos economía para corregir los efectos generados por la expansión sin medida, y retroalimentarse siempre en la búsqueda de la optimización de los usos del capital, mediante el continuo aumento en su productividad gracias al desarrollo científico, técnico y en gestión.



Así que



plastic_age dijo:


> La bajada del precio del petróleo, ¿es el preludio de la salida de esta crisis tan profunda?



No necesariamente, pero sin duda es un mecanismo de mercado que permite el reencuentro de la oferta y la demanda en aquellos mercados previamente inflactados, por ejemplo el que da nombre a este foro, y que es un magnífico ejemplo para entender porque las bajadas de precios no solo son un problema, sino que son el antídoto a la deflación.

Como cualquiera que lleve en burbuja más de unos pocos años ha podido comprender, los precios inmobiliarios han sido obstaculizados en su descenso al infierno por parte del gobierno y las autoridades monetarias en todas las formas y maneras posibles, desde la primaria de crear inflación monetaria, la publicidad y el marketing continuo sobre la conveniencia de comprar pisos ahora (el mantra de que ahora es buen momento se lleva leyendo desde hace años, hay hilos al respecto listando cientos de noticias en periodicos y TV, cuando los precios aún no habían bajado un 20%), la compra de activos inmobiliarios a precio por encima de mercado por parte del gobierno y su bloqueo (no salida a mercado), el mantenimiento y recuperación de la desgravación por compra de vivienda, etc.

A pesar de todo ello, los precios inmobiliarios bajaron desde 2008, pero no al ritmo en que un mercado dejado a su ser hubiera producido, probablemente en uno o dos años los precios hubieran bajado más del 50%, cosa que en España ha llevado cerca de 8.

Lo que consiguieron al congelar los precios fue que la crisis del mercado inmobiliario se ahondara y alargara sin fin, crisis de la que aún no se ha salido pero que podría superarse si tan solo los precios inmobiliarios fueran dejados libres.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Dic 2015)

_


Refinanciado dijo:



Tocan deberes, espero tengas tiempo para leer...

*La espiral*

*Pronóstico de precios del petróleo para los próximos 10 años*

*Por qué los políticos no entienden el Oil Crash*

*Por qué los economistas no entienden el Oil Crash*

*Por qué los economistas no entienden el Oil Crash (II): El problema de la TRE*

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Muchísimas gracias, cantidad de buena información.
Voy a sacar tiempo y ganas.
Gracias también a kikepm, veo que os tomáis muy en serio la respuesta a una pregunta de economía.
Lo que no me habéis dicho muchos es que el petróleo hace ya más de 100 años que podía haber sido desplazado por agua, y que por motivos inconfesables no quieren que disfrutemos del motor de agua o de la fusión fría, que tanto me ilusionó cuando yo tenía veintitantos.
¿Sabíais que los inventores de la fusión fría, Martin Fleischmann y Stanley Pons, ahora viven en Suiza?.
Lo que digo yo: por motivos inconfesables.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_de_agua
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusión_fría
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvKnWvzBJq8
http://www.nuclear.5dim.es/fu-fria.php


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Dic 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Muy bueno tu comentario -aparte de CURRADO- y que ilustra perfectamente lo que comentaba acerca de la "interpretación" de lo que está sucediendo en el mundo. Es más, yo iría un poco más allá y en muchas economías emergentes se está produciendo algo de lo que los medios económicos se han "olvidado": la Estanflación. SÍ, alza de precios, aumento del desempleo y estancamiento económico. El alza de precios es EVIDENTE, no hace falta que suba -aunque lo hace...-, simplemente con que no suban los salarios durante un dilatado espacio de tiempo ya se produce una fuerte Inflación en el bolsillo del ciudadano y que es algo en lo que ya me he explayado en muchas ocasiones.

Desgraciadamente, los massmierda son la "voz de su amo" y la gente NO tiene NI IDEA de cuál es la auténtica REALIDAD y adónde nos dirigimos... si un "MILAGRO" no lo remedia y que es harto complicado.

Saludos.

Edito: # plastic_age, podríamos hablar de tantas "cosas" que NO interesan... Por ejemplo, ¿conoces a Nikola Tesla? Te dejo un enlace sobre él... 

- ENERGÍA LIBRE, Nikola Tesla | Liberación AHORA

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por eso han caído esta semana... EE.UU. - Inventarios de petróleo crudo
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Os dejo dos buenos artículos de Geopolítica. Te recomiendo sobre todo el primero y que permite adentrarse en la "introducción" de muchas de las cosas que iremos tocando aquí de ahora en adelante...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Fernando, la verdad que la situación actual por un lado acojona, y por otra resulta muy interesante. Creo que el mundo no se había movido tanto desde la Guerra Fría.

Me leo los documentos y comentamos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Tremendo lo de las Petroleras y Mineras... máxime si les ponemos "números" y su principal "problema": la PUTA DEUDA... Un "chapapote" que se está extendiendo a todos los niveles...

- Brutal: el colapso de las mineras alcanza dimensiones épicas. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Las grandes petroleras y mineras se dejan en bolsa 475.000 millones desde junio de 2014. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## felino66 (10 Dic 2015)

bankiero dijo:


> El petroleo en mínimos es señal de que nos vamos al garete.
> .





*Guess What Happened The Last Time The Price Of Oil Plunged Below 38 Dollars A Barrel?*


Guess What Happened The Last Time The Price Of Oil Plunged Below 38 Dollars A Barrel? | SilverDoctors.com


.


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2015)

Yo no me precipitaría en sacar conclusiones respecto al precio del petróleo. Bien es cierto que está cayendo a cuchillo, pero son cosas que se han vivido en el pasado...¿es esta vez diferente?...no lo sé, pero tampoco lo creo.

Los mercados son muy exagerados en sus oscilaciones...los que lleváis años con oro y plata lo sabéis...lo que habéis visto ciclos largos de renta variable lo sabéis...y creo que ahora al petróleo le toca bajar.

Quizá ya se haya pasado del punto de equilibrio, pero solo a medio plazo se estabilizará...o puede que quede bajada para semanas (a este ritmo de bajadas lo dudo)

Hay que ser coherentes con lo que vemos, y aprovecharnos de las posibilidades, especular con armagedones "mola mucho", pero ...¿y si no pasa nada, y en 3 años el petróleo a 80$ de nuevo o más?... pensaremos...¡joder yo lo vi hace nada a 30 y pico!

También me diréis que si la economía se descojona del todo, la demanda ya no se recuperará en décadas...sí, cierto, pero también es impepinable que si hay algo en este mundo que se consuma y demande en gran medida es el oro negro...y a la larga se terminará agotando aun que no lo veamos nosotros.

¿buen precio para entrarle?...aquí podemos extrapolar la pregunta al oro ¿es buen precio para comprar oro hoy?...mejor que cuando estaba a 1800$ OZ parece que sí.

El problema del petróleo es que tenemos que usar un vehículo para invertir en él (no me refiero a un utilitario evidentemente)...los ETF que mencionaba *Fernando* son todos interesantes...¿las petroleras?...yo solo tocaría vacas sagradas, las compañías de mediana capitalización lo van a pasar mal si los precios siguen reprimidos sobre estas cotas...como pasa con las oreras etc.

Yo posiblemente haga alguna incursión en 35$ si se deja pero poca cosa, en plan meter 1500$ y si se va a 30$ otros 1500$...y así hasta que se frene o me quede sin cash para este producto.

No le saquemos ojo, está muy interesante, hacía años que no lo estaba tanto...y no me refiero solo al petróleo.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Dic 2015)

Petróleo: prepárense para una ola vendedora de proporciones épicas | Investing.com
Mucha gente anda con la mosca detras de la oreja.
Y en el mercado cuando mucha gente piensa que algo va a ocurrir, el precio lo descuenta, se materialice al final el hecho esperado o no.


----------



## TheRedHawk (10 Dic 2015)

Por si interesa; aquí os dejo una calculadora de inflación de los dólares usanos (es oficial del gobierno) .

Calcula desde 1913 hasta nuestros días.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Manda HUEVOS con el FARISEÍSMO que hay en este puto país... ¿Por qué digo esto? Por lo que le está cayendo a Marta Rivera, de Ciudadanos, por lo que defendió ayer sobre la "Violencia de género" y que es lo más coherente que se ha dicho por este tema en los últimos tiempos. Nadie más alejado que yo de Ciudadanos, pero cuando una propuesta es NORMAL y LÓGICA no es de recibo que sea atacada como lo está siendo. Mierda de país...

- Así es la propuesta de Ciudadanos sobre la violencia de género que ha creado la polémica - 20minutos.es

# paketazo: Como bien sabes, yo ya he entrado en el Crudo y estoy muy tranquilo al precio al que lo he hecho y, evidentemente, si va cayendo en determinados tantos por ciento, pues iré promediando... Quizás, me equivoco, pero llevo muchos años siguiendo los mercados como para no saber que ahí hay una auténtica oportunidad de inversión a "X " plazo, siempre y cuando -al igual que hacemos con el Oro...- NO "suframos" por el día a día de la cotización y se asuman posibles perdidas potenciales a corto y medio plazo. Y si el Crudo se fuera a la MIERDA, pues ya veríamos qué activos quedarían en "pie": Los MPs y poco más...

Y en las Materias Primas, en general, se darán también excelentes oportunidades, aunque aquí hay que andar todavía con cautela... Pienso que después de la actual corrección (no creo que vaya a ir más allá...), las Bolsas subirán, pero una vez pasado Enero´16 ya hablaremos... De momento, todo contenido -y a la baja- en espera de lo que decida la FED el próximo día 16 y que se esté montando todo este "Circo" por deshojar la margarita de un +0,25%... Manda COJONES.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, aquí dejo esto sobre el TTIP. A mi me llama mucho la atención que no se hable en campaña de la pérdida de soberanía que supone.

Otro ejemplo de TTIP: Walmart demanda al Gobierno de Puerto Rico por subir impuestos


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Manda HUEVOS con el FARISEÍSMO que hay en este puto país... ¿Por qué digo esto? Por lo que le está cayendo a Marta Rivera, de Ciudadanos, por lo que defendió ayer sobre la "Violencia de género" y que es lo más coherente que se ha dicho por este tema en los últimos tiempos. Nadie más alejado que yo de Ciudadanos, pero cuando una propuesta es NORMAL y LÓGICA no es de recibo que sea atacada como lo está siendo. Mierda de país...
> 
> - Así es la propuesta de Ciudadanos sobre la violencia de género que ha creado la polémica - 20minutos.es



Yo no voy a votar a Ciudadanos, precisamente por su posición en la violencia de "genero".

Me explico: Su lider en la sombra, Ines Arrimadas (numero 1 en Cataluña) es quien corta el bacalao en el partido, Albert Rivera es un pelele en sus manos. La "señora" Ines Arrimadas, en la campaña de Cataluña, negó reiteradamente y en público la existencia de Denuncias Falsas.

Ciudadanos juega a dos bandas para intentar ganar votos como sea...en la TV niega la existencia de denuncias falsas, y en internet y prensa escrita, propone cosas como la que has puesto aqui, Fernando.

No son claros, en realidad están de acuerdo con la LIVG tal y como está ahora, pero saben que en internet la batalla la están empezando a perder las feminazis, solo tenéis que leer los comentarios a cualquier noticia sobre violencia de "genero" para ver que la gente esta despertando, y quieren sacar oro de eso.

Lamentablemente en España solo hay 3 partidos políticos que estarían dispuestos a derogar la LIVG: UPyD (que va a desaparecer), VOX (que no va a aparecer) y la extrema derecha de Democracia Nacional.

Asi esta el patio. Como bien dices Fernando, en este país acostumbrado a la demagogia, el eslogan fácil y rápido, en actualizar el estado de Caralibro una vez cada 2 minutos pero no haber leído un libro en 30 años, sale alguien, sea quien sea y con la ideología que sea, y propone algo lógico, y la gleba, la plebe, "la raza" como dicen en Latinoamerica, ataca en masa y como masa.

Es lo que hay...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, ya te he dicho que yo ando muy lejos de Ciudadanos y también de los partidos que comentas, ya sabes que de momento me tira más el color "rojo"... pero soy muy respetuoso con la decisión que cada cual tome. Sin embargo, me gustaría que no fuese más de lo MISMO...

astur_burbuja, NO sigo a Ciudadanos, y sólo lo hice en su momento examinando su inexistente programa económico, por tanto es posible que Inés Arrimadas dijera eso que comentas, pero hoy la he visto en LaSexta "mojándose" y mucho, aunque buscando la "corrección" por la polémica levantada por Dª Marta Rivera. Te diré que ha dicho todo lo contrario que nos comentas, pero vamos que tampoco es "rara" la deriva que suelen tomar los políticos.

Y dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Una foto económica en campaña electoral

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Acabo de leer un interesante artículo sobre el Crudo y que os enlazo...

- www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/business/energy-environment/oil-prices.html

Aunque en esta ocasión, NO se pronuncian por esa posibilidad, destaco esto:

- "Dejar caer los precios del Crudo en la década de 1980 ayudó a hacer caer a la Unión Soviética." 

No cabe duda de que la Rusia de hoy en día NO tiene NADA que ver con la extinta URSS, pero está claro que SÍ que le va a desestabilizar en el aspecto económico-financiero.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Viene en el artículo, casi al final del mismo...

El FMI estima que el coste para Arabia Saudita y sus aliados del Golfo Pérsico será de 300.000 millones de USD... Casi NÁ...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Dic 2015)

El día menos pensado, Arabia Saudí, puede transformarse según las necesidades del momento en un país terrorista. No hace falta recordar que en ese país las mujeres tienen prohibido conducir un coche o sacar dinero del banco, por ejemplo. Además se aplica la ley del talión y las condenas a muerte son cortando la cabeza con un sable.
Esas cosas las encajamos en la civilizada Europa, muy bien si nos beneficia. No se hasta que punto de salvajismo podemos asumir sin mirar para otro lado.
Un saludo


----------



## TheRedHawk (10 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Manda HUEVOS con el FARISEÍSMO que hay en este puto país... ¿Por qué digo esto? Por lo que le está cayendo a Marta Rivera, de Ciudadanos, *por lo que defendió ayer sobre la "Violencia de género" y que es lo más coherente que se ha dicho por este tema en los últimos tiempos*. Nadie más alejado que yo de Ciudadanos, pero cuando una propuesta es NORMAL y LÓGICA no es de recibo que sea atacada como lo está siendo. Mierda de país...
> (...)
> Saludos.



Bah, yo casi prefiero ni pronunciarme. 

Tengo un allegado que lleva años pasándolas muy putas, por *denuncias falsas* por parte de su exmujer. Y no digo yo que sean falsas, lo dice la *sentencia del juez*, que ha desestimado todo. Pero claro, como hay cría de por medio, pues parace que _cuesta favorecer al "macho bravío"_. :bla:

¿Le ha pasado algo a ella, cuando, de ser culpable mi allegado, hubiese ido a la cárcel? Imagínense donde está la señorita ahora mismo...

*¡¡Pues riéndose más de él desde su puta casa!!*::

La puñetera ley de género debe cambiar; pasaron de querer proteger a la mujer, a sobreprotegerla, con la consecuencia de que nosotros nos quedamos prácticamente indefensos...

Dios (o lo que sea) os libre de que vuestra amiga/novia/mujer no os haga una denuncia de, por ejemplo, violación en falso. 

*Ya podeis preparar bien el ojal*.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> _
> _
> 
> Muchísimas gracias, cantidad de buena información.
> ...



Sobre el motor de agua y la fusion fria, yo no entraría en ese tipo de debates, hay muchas incógnitas sobre ello (y en muchas otra teorías más) y cuando te metes a investigar un poco ves demasiadas incoherencias y los fakes están a la orden del día.

Lo que debes plantearte en sí es la energía y su manera de obtenerla, no en donde se utiliza; por ejemplo, vamos a suponer que es verdad lo de ese motor de agua, ¿puedes imaginar el agua dulce necesaria para alimentar todos los motores que hay en el mundo actualmente?, prácticamente nos quedaríamos sin agua para cultivos, ganado ni para consumo humano.

¿Que se puede utilizar la del mar?, pues ahora imagina la energía necesaria para desalar la ingente cantidad de agua necesaria. Nos quedamos casi como al principo o peor, porque estás utilizando un elemento básico para la vida.

La TRE es muy importante, en los links que te di lo explican, cuando se habla de peak oil no se refiere a que el petróleo se vaya a acabar, habla de que el petróleo barato y con buena energía se está acabando, sinceramente no creo que los humanos podamos agotar todas las reservas del petróleo del planeta, por la sencilla razón de que llegará un momento en que necesitemos 2 barriles para obtener 1 y eso a todas luces es inviable. Por ese motivo no hay un consenso entre los pikoleros y los antipicoleros ya que dependiendo de como lo mires, ambos tienen razón.

Piensa que se intentó hacer algo con el biodiesel -a pesar de tener una diferencia energética notable contra el diésel convencional-, pero puso contra las cuerdas a la agricultura, subida de precios de varios cientos por ciento en alimentos básicos como el maíz. Ni que decir que jodió la economía debido a las subvenciones (al igual que el fracking)

También mencionan a los paneles solares, pero no hay suficientes materias primas para sustituir la producción energética mundial actual; además de que si mal no recuerdo, la energía eléctrica sólo equivale al 14% (o 20%) del consumo total, con lo cual, no se resuelve el problema.

Cada proceso consume energía, de los que menos tiene procesos son los combustibles fósiles, las nucleares aunque aparentemente son rentables, solamente aprovecha un 33% de la energía producida (ciclo termodinámico), ni que decir de todos los procesos que tiene que pasar el uranio para se combustible.

Básicamente la solución es en realmente aprovechar la energía que disponemos aprovechándola de manera responsable, es decir, consumir menos y sólo lo realmente necesario, pero eso creo que no va a suceder.

Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, respecto al futuro energético, yo en lo que más confiaría es en la energía solar en todas sus formas, no sólo la fotovoltaica. La energía eólica es otra con muy buen futuro . Otra que esta empezando a dar sus primeros pasos en el norte de Europa y con buenas perspectivas es la energía de las olas oceanicas. Si usamos las energías fósiles con mesura alternandolas con las anteriores quizá el futuro energético este salvado, por supuesto con el permiso del imperio del dollar.
La energía nuclear la descartaría por sucia y peligrosa, la fusión la veo difícil con los materiales existentes en la actualidad, demasiada temperatura incluso para los experimentos de confinación magnética y toda esa ciencia ficción...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

# Pedernal: La percepción de Occidente en relación a Arabia Saudita está "cambiando"... Quien financia a terroristas no deja de ser tan terrorista como ellos y creo que respecto a a Arabia Saudita NO hay muchas dudas, por no hablar de otras muchas cosas que todos conocemos...

Y dejo esto para "ampliar" mi comentario...

- Alemania advierte a Arabia SaudÃ­ por su financiaciÃ³n a terroristas - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (10 Dic 2015)

_Sobre el motor de agua y la fusion fria, yo no entraría en ese tipo de debates, hay muchas incógnitas sobre ello (y en muchas otra teorías más) y cuando te metes a investigar un poco ves demasiadas incoherencias y los fakes están a la orden del día.

Lo que debes plantearte en sí es la energía y su manera de obtenerla, no en donde se utiliza; por ejemplo, vamos a suponer que es verdad lo de ese motor de agua, ¿puedes imaginar el agua dulce necesaria para alimentar todos los motores que hay en el mundo actualmente?, prácticamente nos quedaríamos sin agua para cultivos, ganado ni para consumo humano.

¿Que se puede utilizar la del mar?, pues ahora imagina la energía necesaria para desalar la ingente cantidad de agua necesaria. Nos quedamos casi como al principo o peor, porque estás utilizando un elemento básico para la vida.
_

Gracias refinanciado, por tus aportaciones.
Los motores pueden utilizar agua sin desalar, con toda la sal del agua marina.
Usan agua de mar como combustible en un coche elÃ©ctrico
Repecto a si hay muchos fakes en fusión fría, yo no lo veo así, y se ha inventado incluso cómo sacar hidrógeno a temperatura ambiente y sin consumo energético. Esto último lo hacen las plantas con una enzima, la hidrogenasa.
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidrogenasa
respecto a los peak, tanto a favor como en contra, simplemente pienso que no se debería gastar petróleo para quemarlo en los motores y utilizarlo para cuestiones químicas, para mí el crudo es una materia prima, para mí y para todos.
Simplemente comentar que las fuentes de energía renovables, no importa si hoy no hay viento o sol, sino que cuando hay viento o sol se quema menos carbón o gas, y que se quema más carbón que otra cosa por una cuestión política.
Ciclos combinados en EspaÃ±a o cÃ³mo desperdiciar 13.100 millonesEl Periodico de la EnergÃ­a | El Periodico de la EnergÃ­a
No quisiera incidir más en estas historias pues este hilo es de oro, y la noticia que tengo de Fernando, y no hay novedades, es que estamos en una lateral bajista del precio, ya me gustaría que subiera, pero no sé quién hay comprando oro a mansalva, o quien manipula su precio.
Si he planteado estos temas energéticos es por el buen nivel de los foreros de este hilo (sin hacer la pelota) y lo mucho que me aportan y aprendo de su buena voluntad en ponerme links muy interesantes.
Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (10 Dic 2015)

No hay mal que por bien no venga, respecto a las visibles inquietudes que tenéis (violencia de genaro y tal), inmigración descontrolada y excesiva, yiha-giados, desviaciones sexuales, subvenciones a todo quisqui menos a quien realmente lo necesita, mamandurreo, enchufismo, entre otras cosas...

Decir que todos ellos sobrevivían con el dinero de los demás (los afectados por esas política absurdas que encima les toca pagar) y ahora sobrevive via deuda, cuando no puedan acomodar más deuda, entonces todo esto se acabará.

*Pedernal*, el futuro energético es muy incierto, se toman datos respecto al pasado y las necesidades energéticas actuales, en base a ello se hacen estimaciones, de las cuales todos los combustibles fósiles salen mal parados.

Pero no sólo pinta mal lo energético sino también pinta mal lo económico, los recursos naturales, la geopolítica entre otras cosas.

Quien sabe, igual "se cumple" lo de las piedras de Georgia y hay una hecatombe que diezme la población mundial, entonces ya no harían falta formulas raras sino volver a empezar.

Sobre el aprovechamiento de la energía solar que quieres que te diga, mientras sigamos con nuestro crecimiento exponencial, en poco tiempo necesitaríamos otro sol para seguir la fiesta, ese es el verdadero problema, consumo irresponsable y desmedido de los recursos.

Saludos

---------- Post added 10-dic-2015 at 22:41 ----------

*Plastic_age*, gracias a ti, tu también aportas cosas bastante interesantes.

Respecto al coche, la verdad a simple vista huele a vendehumos, 400 litros de agua en un coche eleva el peso y la necesidad energética considerablemente sobre todo si quieres ir de 0 a 100 km/h en tan solo 2,8 segundos, también menciona baterías que aunque son ligeras, no creo que su peso sea despreciable. Supongo que el agua de mar aunque no esté desalada tendrá algún proceso no?, eso implica bombeo, filtraciones, llevado a puntos de servicio, ¿han probado este sistema en camiones de carga pesada?

El problema no es el coche, el problema es el canal de distribución necesario para que puedas utilizar el coche.

¿La hidrogenasa es más fácil que hacer un agujero y bombear petróleo? ¿que TRE tiene? piensa que no somos pacientes, queremos las cosas ya y mientras más rápido, mejor.

Como lo he mencionado antes, tenemos todo, lo único que necesitamos es sentido común y hacer un mix energético en el cual haya cabida para todas las fuentes y aprovechamiento de energía, según su importancia y capacidad se aprovecharán más o menos.

Añadir que los paneles solares y los aerogeneradores requieren tierras raras (y también plata), las cuales el 95% están en China y ahora tiene una política proteccionista (incluso se ha hecho con varias minas en USA y Australia) ¿crees que querrán compartir con todo el mundo su material tan valioso si vienen mal dadas?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Mira, te aconsejo que leas el primer post de este hilo y observarás que, independientemente del "título" del hilo, aquí se tratan diversos temas y el Oro, "simplemente", es un "faro" que sirve para "orientarnos" en un mundo totalmente desquiciado...

Ahora mismo, y ya hace tiempo, NO tiene mucho sentido hablar del Oro y también de la Plata, ya que llevamos ya unos cuantos años en una dinámica BAJISTA y, últimamente, nos referimos a ella como "lateral/bajista" porque el "goteo" a la baja parece que se va frenando, aunque la verdad yo sigo esperando un nuevo "latigazo" bajista y veremos si acaba estabilizándose en torno a los $1000-$978... Hoy ha cerrado en los $1071,10 y la Plata "tonteando" con perder los $14 ($14,095)... Podría colocar cada día muchas noticias relacionadas con los MPs, pero entiendo que ahora hay cosas más interesantes que tratar: la situación socio-política nacional (tenemos elecciones el próximo día 20...), las caídas en los precios del CRUDO y las Materias Primas y lo que ésto va a conllevar, la Geopolítica que anda mucho más "revuelta" de lo que los massmierda informan (¿lo hacen?), etc., etc.

Precisamente, plastic_age, hay que aprovechar de que por aquí hay foreros con NIVEL en diferentes materias y eso, amigo mío, nos ayuda a tener "otra" visión "diferente" a la que quieren que tengamos. Y en el mejor de los casos puede reafirmarnos en nuestras convicciones... aunque siempre se pueden "pulir" (yo, al menos, lo hago...).

Y dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y que incide también en lo que HOY es rabiosa actualidad: el Crudo...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: El petrÃ³leo determinarÃ¡ el futuro de MÃ©xico

Por cierto, en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí paketazo, atom ant y "menda lerenda"... También el amigo Refinanciado, pero desde otro "concepto", aunque más bien él hace un "mix": SÍ, que le gustan los MPs y también cree en el Petróleo.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Dic 2015)

Fernando:

Analizaste alguno de aquellos ETF que pasó paketazo ?

Por ahí he leído que USO y BNO (para Brend) son los más indicados si se va a corto, pero la verdad no tengo mucha idea.

Para Broker de ETF, recomendáis alguno por comisiones ?

ING, SelfBank, Bankinter ????

Nunca he jugado a bolsa, ni ganas, pero que el petróleo tiene que subir y mucho no más allá de medio plazo lo veo tan claro que si me gustaría meter un poco en ello por diversificar.

Gracias





paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* entretente un rato
> 
> USO
> UCO
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2015)

Hola, amador: La verdad, es que me fuí directamente a por el USO y que paketazo recomendó. Lo conocía de mí "época" y tampoco quiero complicarme mucho ahí, es decir NO quiero apalancamiento, puesto que tampoco sé al plazo al que iré ahí...

¿Broker? Si no vas a ser activo en Bolsa, creo que ING está bien, pero imagino que habrá otros brokers mucho más baratos, aunque -insisto- dependerá de los movimientos que puedas hacer y el tema de las Comisiones tienes que tenerlo presente. Yo en Bolsa voy a estar en muy pocas cosas y con un dinero del que pueda prescindir, por tanto sin "agobios"... de manera que lo del Broker ahora mismo es lo que menos me condiciona. Sin embargo, imagino que otros conforeros más activos en Bolsa te podrán informar mejor a este respecto. Además, es que el Broker que yo utilicé en el pasado ya no existe...

Creo, amador, que por "diversificar" el Crudo es una muy buena opción, siempre y cuando NO estemos pendiente de la cotización e -insisto en ello- NO coloquemos demasiado dinero. Es posible que la tendencia BAJISTA siga pendiente durante algún tiempo más, pero vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2015)

USO es un ETF bastante noble con las cotizaciones del subyacente, tenemos el pro/contra de que cotiza en $.

Es un producto no apalancado, y que tiene incluso institucionales un 26%

United States Oil Fund (USO) Institutional Ownership & Holdings - NASDAQ.com

Podéis ver que sus posiciones compradoras (institucionales), se han incrementado en 2,5 millones de títulos netos aprox.

Si no se va a muy corto plazo, es posiblemente uno de los mejores vehículos para replicar el precio del barril...al menos así ha sucedido en el pasado.

USO - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com

Estamos en sobreventa, pero no quiere decir nada, pues en el pasado como podéis observar se mantuvo en sobreventa durante 2 meses (es una burrada)

Los osciladores no prometen rebote inminente, sin embargo este tipo de comodities son impredecibles, ya que cualquier noticia macroeconómica cambiará el ritmo.

Existe la posibilidad que ante la subida de tipos (si se da) haya un freno a las bajadas del petróleo, y comience un rebote. En el pasado así sucedió en varias ocasiones.

El que quiera posicionarse, pues lo dicho, poca pasta, y si no conoce el producto, pues incluso menos.

Por culpa de las comisiones (depende del bróker), yo suelo meter mínimo 1000€ en este tipo de activos ya que mi bróker me cobra lo mismo por 100€ que por 10.000€ en USA.

Si vais a largo, cualquier bróker es bueno siempre que no tenga una comisión de mantenimiento abusiva...no suelen tenerla. Y la comisión si se compra en el bróker de un banco suele oscilar entre los 15€ y los 25€...si se tiene un bróker específico incluso 2€, pero estos son solo para personas muy activas en los mercados (de ahí el precio)

Iremos viendo como evoluciona, y *repito*, poca pasta salvo que se sepa bien dónde se mete uno.

Un saludo y bien día a todos.


----------



## racional (11 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> U
> Si vais a largo, cualquier bróker es bueno siempre que no tenga una comisión de mantenimiento abusiva...



A largo plazo los ETF son muy mala idea, ya que sus replicas no son al 100%, siempre van perdiendo un poco, y eso en mucho tiempo termina siendo mucho.


----------



## dalmore_12y (11 Dic 2015)

Buenos días, 

parece que hoy la cosa sigue para abajo...

Plata 13,9
Oro 1.065
Brent 39,1
.....


----------



## paketazo (11 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


> A largo plazo los ETF son muy mala idea, ya que sus replicas no son al 100%, siempre van perdiendo un poco, y eso en mucho tiempo termina siendo mucho.





Amplíalo y ponlo en el salón. Si aciertas el movimiento son de lo mejor que hay para quién no dispone de mucha pasta para invertir cubriendo las garantías en futuros.

Y largo plazo, es un año, si tu piensas en 3 o 4 años, ahí tienes toda la razón, los ETF siempre "roban" por muy buenos que sean

un saludo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Dic 2015)

he utilizado el USO, y esta bien, peeero no mola que sea en $ pues lo que ganas por un lado puede ser que lo pierdas con el cambio EUR/DOL...he mirado el ETF de Borsa Italiana...

BRND | Boost Brent Oil ETF - Investing.com

¿ opiniones ?...me gusta aunque solo sea por estar referenciado en €...:


----------



## racional (11 Dic 2015)

dalmore_12y dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> parece que hoy la cosa sigue para abajo...
> 
> ...



Es que no hay razón para que vaya para arriba, el escenario sigue siendo deflacionista, ahora deberia seguir con las bolsas.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: En fin, los ETFs son para quienes los entiendan y NO son los vehículos que haya usado en el pasado, pero el USO me parece que está muy bien si nos fijamos en los razonamientos que expones. Vamos, ahora mismo, me parece que es lo mejor para estar dentro del Crudo, eso SÍ sabiendo que éste está cayendo de una forma DEMASIADO precipitada y es que parece que hay "PRISA" en que lleve esta dinámica. Ya ves cómo los $35 ya están a "tiro de piedra"...

# El hombre dubitativo: Creo que el tema de la divisa es ahora un poco "secundario" en relación al Crudo... ¿Por qué? En principio, sigo creyendo que el USD continuará fortaleciéndose y en ello hay bastante "consenso" entre los que cortan el bacalao, por ejemplo Goldman Sachs. Y aunque nos equivocáramos en la divisa, en la entrada en el Crudo esperamos retornos que pueden ser bastante sustanciosos y que diluyan el efecto divisa, aunque por otro lado también podría favorecer... ¿No?

Bueno, yo creo que tampoco debéis "entusiasmaros" en exceso con el tema de la "inversión" en el Crudo, sino que debéis "entender" el producto, el riesgo que tiene y saber también que si se entra el beneficio/riesgo puede ser importante, pero si "desconocéis" el tema entrad con muy poco dinero. Existe otra opción, si os preocupa la divisa, y es entrar en Petroleras cuando las Bolsas estén mucho más abajo de los niveles actuales y que acabaréis viendo... De hecho, ya ha pasado desde que existen...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 Dic 2015)

Gracias fernando.

Muy bien que indiques lo de la prudencia.

En mi caso voy a meter dinero que no voy a necesitar en tiempo. Y claro, aunque baje a 25 USD pues no hay miedo, meto un poco más, al final tiene que subir otra vez. El Mundo sigue adelante por el petróleo y cada vez queda menos y sobre todo es más costoso de extraer, como bien apuntaron compañeros en correos anteriores.

Vamos, que aunque ya digo que no tengo conocimientos de bolsa, veo un ETF del petróleo más seguro que cualquier empresa. Incluso una petrolera concreta podría quebrar si tienes mala suerte (lo estamos viendo en mineras), pero el petróleo, ja ja ja, eso no tiene reemplazo en muchas décadas.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: En fin, los ETFs son para quienes los entiendan y NO son los vehículos que haya usado en el pasado, pero el USO me parece que está muy bien si nos fijamos en los razonamientos que expones. Vamos, ahora mismo, me parece que es lo mejor para estar dentro del Crudo, eso SÍ sabiendo que éste está cayendo de una forma DEMASIADO precipitada y es que parece que hay "PRISA" en que lleve esta dinámica. Ya ves cómo los $35 ya están a "tiro de piedra"...
> 
> # El hombre dubitativo: Creo que el tema de la divisa es ahora un poco "secundario" en relación al Crudo... ¿Por qué? En principio, sigo creyendo que el USD continuará fortaleciéndose y en ello hay bastante "consenso" entre los que cortan el bacalao, por ejemplo Goldman Sachs. Y aunque nos equivocáramos en la divisa, en la entrada en el Crudo esperamos retornos que pueden ser bastante sustanciosos y que diluyan el efecto divisa, aunque por otro lado también podría favorecer... ¿No?
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Dic 2015)

Hola, amador: Hoy le comentaba a una amiga que el Petróleo seguirá consumiéndose hasta el "día final"... Además, siempre pasa lo mismo: se hunden los distintos activos y todo el mundo "huyendo" y, al revés, cuando suben se pegan auténticas "hostias" por entrar...

Mira, amador, ¿no conocemos como Oro negro al Crudo? Pues, más o menos tiene los mismos fundamentales que el Oro en cuanto al concepto de "valor" y, evidentemente, es otro "producto" y más apropiado para especular... pero con paciencia parece que ahora mismo -insisto en ello- es la mejor opción de "inversión" de los últimos años y se puede ir promediando a la baja, eso SÍ con mucha paciencia y conociendo cuál es nuestra tolerancia al riesgo, sino mejor dejarlo pasar...

Y dejo esto... Cómo nos están poniendo el "patio"...

- Swiss to Give Up EVERYTHING & EVERYBODY | Armstrong Economics

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Dic 2015)

buenos días , yo de etf no entiendo así que ni con un palo , me espero a desplomes importantes en bolsa ,,, creo que estamos a un paso de algo gordo.

dejo esto

Copper, Aluminum And Steel Collapse To Crisis Levels | David Stockman's Contra Corner


----------



## Atzukak (12 Dic 2015)

Buenas!

Subefotos

He estado indagando y veo ke el metal ke reproduce de forma mas parecida el precio del petroleo es el platino. 
Si como decís el precio del petroleo mas pronto ke tarde tiene ke empezar ha subir, creéis ke seria una buena inversión a largo plazo para diversificar un poco? 
Alguien tiene experiencia en la compra o venta en físico de este metal?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Si no se entiende de algo, hay que estudiarlo y si aún así no lo vemos "claro", pues lo mejor es dedicarse a otra cosa. En el caso del Crudo, el mejor activo para estar ahí ahora mismo es el ETF "United States Oil" -USO-, aunque eso NO quita de que tenga también sus "inconvenientes", pero eso ya queda para gente que entienda más del mundo financiero, puesto que entraríamos en aspectos "técnicos"...

Si quieres entrar ahí a través de Petroleras, pues vas a tener que esperar a fuertes caídas de las Bolsas, y que NO se están produciendo aún... Lo que sucede es que están tan "hinchadas" que cuando caen como lo están haciendo parece el "fin del mundo"... Siguen estando muy sobrevaloradas porque la Represión financiera está provocando que exista un enorme flujo de liquidez hacia las mismas, por lo que un previsible "Crack", de momento, lo tienen más o menos "controlado" y más cuando este mes es propicio para realizar grandes movimientos por parte de las grandes gestoras y Hedge Funds.

Ahora bien, timi, llegado el momento tendrás que mirarte bien las distintas Petroleras, si es que decides entrar en el Crudo a través de alguna de ellas, pues NO todas van a resultar interesantes.

# Atzukak: Bueno, cuando el Petróleo cae de esta manera la mayor parte de las Materias Primas suelen acompañarle y hay un MP que va bastante "retrasado" en la caída y es el Paladio... Creo que para aquellos "inversores" más arriesgados es un MP a "vigilar", quizás en otros "formatos" más que en "físico"... Te dejo dos gráficos de largo plazo, tanto del Platino como del Paladio y que "amplian" el que nos has aportado.

- Historical Platinum Prices and Price Chart - InvestmentMine

- Historical Palladium Prices and Price Chart - InvestmentMine

Ya entrando en "materia" respecto a lo que preguntas, entiendo que el Platino en "físico" puede resultar interesante, pero la verdad prefiero mucho más el Oro y que es más "reconocible" y fácil de vender, aunque a "X" años el Platino puede resultar muy atractivo. En lo personal, por una simple cuestión de edad, NO entraré en "físico" y creo que SÍ, que en este hilo hay conforeros que han comprado Platino "físico", pero serán ellos los que decidan si comentan o no algo al respecto.

Y dejo esto otro...

- La banca española afila el cuchillo: fusiones, cierre de oficinas y despidos para 2016. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

Interesante...

- The Effect of a Fed Rate Hike on Precious Metals - The Daily Gold

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2015)

*atzukak* yo me hice en su día con un noble de platino de 1OZ del primer año de emisión, por tres motivos: inversión, numismática (surgió esta pieza a spot), y curiosidad.

No te recomiendo comprar platino si no puedes adquirirlo sin IVA, como bien dice *Fernando*, es más difícil de reconocer/vender, entre particulares. ¿Que está a buen precio respecto al oro?, eso seguro, pues en los últimos años el platino ha superado al oro, o han estado a la par...y ya ves ahora.

Leí en algún lado, que la demanda industrial viene sobre todo del sector automóvil para catalizadores o algo así, y si se espera una depresión en la industria, el precio del platino sufre más, por su demanda industrial.

También recuerdo leer, que es más escaso que el oro, y que no hay muchas minas dedicadas exclusivamente a su extracción, por lo que es posible que se equilibre antes su precio.

Entre invertir en oro, plata, paladio, o platino físico...creo que me quedo con el oro primero, y luego la plata...entre platino y paladio, pues ahora mismo dependerá de cada uno.

Y si finalmente quieres invertir en platino, pues intenta encontrar una tienda fiable en la red, que te lo pueda vender sin IVA, o al menos con rebaja sobre el mismo.

*Timi*, puede que no te hagas rico con tus inversiones, pero seguramente jamás te arruines, ni duermas mal por las noches por culpa de ello.

Jamás animaré a nadie a meterse en un producto complicado (no de operar, pero sí de asumir las perdidas). Yo estoy "aburrido" de esas cosas, y sinceramente para mi es como ir a comprar pan, sin embargo, recuerdo cuando empecé en esto, que no sabía por dónde nadaba, y se pasa mal metiendo el dinero en algo cuyo funcionamiento desconoces...y eso que hoy está la red llena de información, pero hace 15 años, o más, te aseguro que era delicado.

Gracias a todos por los aportes, y a disfrutar del fin de semana, que se acaba rápido.

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Mira, con el tiempo, el Platino al igual que el Paladio acabarán entrando dentro de lo que se conoce como materiales más "críticos" por sus necesidades industriales y, evidentemente, por su escasez. Te cito de memoria, pero bueno la tengo de "elefante", y te diré que hace años me interesé por estos MPs y me informé de que aproximadamente el 90% de la producción mundial se concentraba en Sudáfrica y Rusia, por tanto es bastante "raro" de encontrar... Y lo que más me "chocó" es que por cada tonedada de mineral se obtenían de 4 a 7 gramos de Platino.

A esto que comento, hay que añadir los metales que ya están considerados "críticos": Cobalto, Galio, Indio y las llamadas "tierras raras" (en realidad, 16 minerales)...

Y como complemento a esto y a lo que hemos tratado durante este semana, os dejo un interesante artículo ya "viejo", pero que cobra de nuevo "actualidad". Muy interesante...

- Peak everything: el agotamiento de recursos como oportunidad - news - *faircompanies

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (12 Dic 2015)

Buenas!

Gracias a todos por vuestros comentarios. La verdad es ke este hilo es un "lujo".

Respecto al paladio y platino os dejo un hilo donde se comentaron un par de noticias interesantes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/716271-rusia-suspende-anos-exportacion-de-metales-del-grupo-platino.html

Y respecto el petroleo os dejo el último análisis de Antonio Turiel en Oilcrash:

The Oil Crash: El ocaso del petrÃ³leo: EdiciÃ³n de 2015

:Aplauso:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

Lo último de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: FMI, “brazo armado” financiero de la OTAN

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Dic 2015)

Hola buenas. He estado mirando pandas. Poniendo en Google panda 2016 mintage me sale que las tiradas son de 600.000 y 8M para oro y plata respectivamente. Además de que son de 30.00 gramos y no de onza. Curioso. Qué opináis? Están como 3'5€ más caras que una filarmónica. Valen la pena? O mejor seguir acumulando bullion ?

---------- Post added 12-dic-2015 at 20:01 ----------

Por cierto mucho cuidado la semana que viene es clave. Está todo testando soporte e incluso perforándolo ... Os recomiendo pasar por el Tweeter de Raoul Pal que ha colgado bastantes gráficos... Dan miedo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Dic 2015)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Respecto a las Pandas de Plata, pues SÍ cambia el "formato" que pasa a 30 gramos y la tirada queda como en los últimos años: 8.000.000. Y en las de Oro también se han pasado las monedas a gramos. Yo creo que seguirán siendo demandadas y, quizás, la única "diferencia" va a ser que las pagaremos como si fueran de una Onza, vamos ya se está viendo... Desconozco si ésta es una "anomalía" que están aprovechando los minoristas para aumentar sus "ganancias"... Y entre una Philarmonica y una Panda, SIEMPRE estará más valorada ésta última, pero si se da un determinado contexto en el que sólo vale la Plata contenida, pues la Philarmonica... Las Pandas pertenecen al Premium y dentro de éste son de las que mejor consideración tienen.

SÍ, la próxima semana va a ser muy interesante: la FED el día 16 y me parece que hay Vencimiento de Futuros el viernes día 18... En lo personal, NO me da "MIEDO" y sigo moviendo mis FI y PP hacia la RV... Sin embargo, es curioso lo que está sucediendo este mes... ya que tradicionalmente Diciembre suele ser el mes más alcista del año. Si este año no fuera así, habrá que vigilar el de Enero porque nos podría anunciar importantes caídas en los siguientes meses... De momento, y de acuerdo a las "pautas" que sigo, en las Bolsas debería producirse un giro "positivo" antes de final de año y sino ya podríamos empezar a pensar en lo "peor"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: A continuación dejo una noticia relacionada con la presencia del EI en Libia y no sé... pero me parece que Sirte está más cerca de los países occidentales que Siria e Irak. Curiosa forma la que tienen de "interpretar" el peligro potencial para Occidente...

No está de más recordar que uno de los lemas del EI es "Permanecer y expandirse" ("baqiya wa tatamaddad", en árabe). Y, oficialmente, el EI ha reconocido en Libia tres "Wilayat" o "provincias del Califato": Wilayat Al Barqa, Wilayat Al Tarabulus y Wilayat Al Fizan...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...uerte-en-una-ciudad-de-libia-rica-en-petroleo

Y dejo esto otro...

- Vozpópuli - ¡En defensa de la soberanía monetaria!

- Vozpópuli - El petróleo cae a mínimos de 2009, pero la gasolina se mantiene un 30% más cara

Saludos.


----------



## timi (13 Dic 2015)

buen fin de semana y atentos a la semana siguiente ,,,,

December 16, 2015 - When The End Of The Bubble Begins | Zero Hedge

casi nada , subirán tipos , no subirán , subirán , no subirán ,,, yo creo que echaran una moneda al aire y atpc , total,,,, ::


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2015)

Hola, timi: Lo más "normal" es que la FED suba las tasas de interés y creo que lo IMPORTANTE será la "declaración" final... Eso creo que es lo que acabarán moviendo los mercados, más que si se produce la subida del +0,25%. De no hacerlo, pienso que los mercados se lo acabarían tomando todavía peor, ya que sería una clara evidencia de que ESTAMOS donde ESTAMOS y que la tan cacareada "Recuperación" económica NI está NI se la espera... De esta manera, se "maquilla" un poco el panorama e intentan ganar tiempo...

Os dejo un artículo que acabo de leer al respecto y fijaros en lo que comenta Kathy Bostjancic... y que casi NADIE tiene en cuenta.

- US interest rate rise: what the economists say | Business | The Guardian

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (13 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto otro...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - ¡En defensa de la soberanía monetaria!



Impagables los tres comentarios al artículo de Laborda. Me hace recuperar un poco la fe en la inteligencia humana.

El problema con estos poskeynesianos es que descubren la pólvora mojada 100 años después de su invención. Solo ven problemático la creación exógena de deuda por parte de los bancos privados, pero no el hecho de que el banco central compre deuda con papelitos de colores y aumente la base monetaria. 

Si este hombre (y Minsky) se hubieran molestado en leer a Mises, hubieran sabido que desde principios del S.XX acusaba directamente a la reserva fraccionaria y la banca central como responsables de los ciclos.

Si aceptamos que el problema es la reserva fraccionaria pero no la creación de dinero por parte del banco central, e imaginamos la posibilidad, nada sorprendente, de que este último imprima dinero papel en la misma cuantía en que la banca de reserva fraccionaria produce crédito sin respaldo

¿cual creen que sería el resultado?

por supuesto, *AUMENTOS GENERALIZADOS DE PRECIOS Y BURBUJAS ESPECULATIVAS*

¿Y que son las burbujas ejjpeculativaaahjjj sino, para usar la estúpida terminología keynesiana, el resultado directo de SHOCKS EXÓGENOS DE OFERTA DE DINERO/CRÉDITO?

Todo esto significa que la verdadera naturaleza de la inflación y de las burbujas está en la manipulación de la cantidad de medios fiduciarios por parte de los gobiernos, tanto *por la emisión de dinero físico como por la disminución artificial de los tipos de interés*, que aumentan el crédito.


Así que resolviendo uno de los problemas, el de la reserva fraccionaria, solo se resuelve una cara de la moneda.

La mejor solución pasa por, en primer lugar, prohibir la reserva fraccionaria, por supuesto, y por eliminar la planificación central en materia de emisión de dinero, esto es, CERRAR EL BANCO CENTRAL y mandar a los terroristas monetarios al lugar del que nunca debían haber salido.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2015)

Hola, kikepm: Bueno, bueno... A mí me ha gustado el artículo de Juan Laborda y los comentarios que lo acompañan. pues evidentemente están hechos por "liberales" o por quienes siguen ese "pensamiento"... NO, no voy a entrar en ellos, ya que ya hemos debatido sobre ello y, además, ya sabes que NO tengo ningún problema con los "liberales sociales" y, en muchas ocasiones, tengo bastante "conexión" con los mismos. Por eso mismo, es decir la libertad que le concedo a las ideas, pues os enlazo un artículo que te gustará y que es de Gerald P. O´Driscoll Jr., ex Vicepresidente de la FED de Dallas y que "algo" sabrá al respecto. Máxime si tenemos en cuenta lo que dice...

- Mitos acerca de los bancos centrales | elcato.org

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (13 Dic 2015)

_El problema no es el coche, el problema es el canal de distribución necesario para que puedas utilizar el coche._por parte de refinanciado

Hola refinanciado, el canal de distribución puede ser tan fácil como reconvertir las actuales gasolineras, que ahora venden butano, leña, hielo en verano, prensa, un poco de todo.
Y me gustaría que me comentarais, por si tiene que ver con el tema oro, los bombardeos de las grandes potencias en Siria, contra el EI se supone, algunos poco después de los atentados en París.
Quien matÃ³ al coche electrico - YouTube 
Por cierto, alguien me comentó si conocía al científico Tesla, lo llevo siguiendo varios años, mi ídolo, lástima que fue ninguneado por parte de los poderoso, suerte que no lo mataron.
Â¿QuiÃ©n matÃ³ al coche elÃ©ctrico? 9- 9 - YouTube
Tesla Auto Electrico (completo) - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Fui yo quien te comentó lo de Tesla...

Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el conflicto de Siria es bastante más complejo de lo que parece y NO tiene NADA que ver con el Oro. Como esta semana que va a concluir, el conforero astur_burbuja me preguntó mi opinión sobre el conflicto, pues voy a daros mi "particular" explicación del "comienzo" de todo este asunto.

En esto, como en TODO, siempre hay que procurar tener la visión más amplia posible y así tenemos más posibilidades de "acertar" en nuestros análisis. La Geoestrategía, cuando se tienen conocimientos militares, NO es tan compleja como pueda parecer a los más neófitos.

Bien, el problema REAL, antes de la intervención militar rusa en Siria, hay que buscarlo en el "origen": el desintegramiento de la URSS... y que provoca un "taponamiento" geoestratégico que, lógicamente, Rusia NO tenía más remedio que "solucionar"...

Fijate en las tres últimas intervenciones militares de Rusia:

- 2008 : Guerra de Georgia en el Cáucaso: la puerta a la cuenca del Caspio y Asia Central...
-
- 2013: Península de Crimea/Ucrania: Mar Negro...

- 2015: Conflicto de Siria: Mediterráneo Oriental...

De alguna manera, Putin está "corrigiendo" lo que ésta potencia no podía permitirse y ya vemos que en los tres conflictos reseñados se ha encontrado con la "oposición" de EE.UU./OTAN... Por consiguiente, plastic_age, tenéis que entender que Rusia quiere tener la supremacia en la cuenca del Mar Caspio y en el Mar Negro para ampliar su "zona de influencia" hacia el Mediterráneo Oriental... De ahí que de ninguna de las maneras iba a dejar caer al régimen sirio de Asad y menos para tener más enemigos en "puertas" como hubiera significado el triunfo del EI y lo que haya habido "detrás" de él...

¿El próximo paso de Rusia en la zona? Pues, de alguna manera, Siria le sirve para tener un punto de apoyo para fundamentar su posición en Oriente Medio y pasar de ser un actor "secundario" a uno de los PRINCIPALES y de paso ir restando influencia en la zona al eje de EEUU/Israel/OTAN (ésta como "pelele" del Imperio...).

En el trasfondo de todo ello, NO deja de haber un intento por parte de las dos potencias (EE.UU. y Rusia) de controlar recursos energéticos y vías de transporte/comunicaciones... 

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (13 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches,

*Plastic_age*, creo que no me he dado a entender, cuando comenté sobre el canal de distribución no me refiero al sitio donde irás a repostar, el cual se supone tendrá miles de novias y no sería problema (ya que como bien dices, las actuales gasolineras podría perfectamente reconvertirse). Me refiero a cómo se llevará esa agua de mar al sitio, es decir, los camiones cisterna, bombear el agua del mar hasta sitio donde se tratará, tratamiento de residuos (¿o será lo mismo que con el petróleo?, ¿a joder el medio ambiente?), has una sumatoria de toda esa energía necesaria y verás que con la tecnología que comentas no será ni de lejos suficiente.

Sobre el coche eléctrico, me gustaría que te tomases un tiempo para leer esta información:

*Análisis en profundidad sobre la viabilidad del coche eléctrico *

Verás que no hay ninguna conspiración, admito que la mayoría de las veces hay intereses ocultos, pero en este caso no es por conspiración es por inviabilidad, de hecho los que mandan ya está perfectamente posicionados por si acaso, una prueba de ello es que una cierta empresa americana en cierto país sudamericano se ha hecho con las mayores reservas de litio conocido y otra cierta empresa (americana para variar) se ha hecho con las mayores reservas acuíferas en cierto país también sudamericano.

Si el coche eléctrico fuese viable, ten la seguridad de que ya hubiesen enterrado a la gasolina y el gasoil (del petróleo no se puede prescindir de momento por otras muchas cuestiones) y estarían dando la brasa para cambiar nuestro coche contaminante por otro coche limpio (subvenciones incluidas) haciendo aún más ricos a los de siempre.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- https://falsasbanderas.wordpress.co...te-las-encuestas-de-las-elecciones-en-espana/

- Elecciones Generales 2015 - 20-D: El legado de Mariano Rajoy: un desastre sin paliativos (2). Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (14 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: Como es habitual en este foro, cuando quieres colocar un ocho aparece un "careto" y debe ser muy "complicado" de "arreglar"...



deja un "espacio" entre el ocho y los "dos puntos" y ya está


----------



## dalmore_12y (14 Dic 2015)

Seguimos "pabajo":

Oro 1069
Plata 13,7

Brent 37,19 :8:


----------



## plastic_age (14 Dic 2015)

_Refinanciado
Plastic_age, creo que no me he dado a entender, cuando comenté sobre el canal de distribución no me refiero al sitio donde irás a repostar, el cual se supone tendrá miles de novias y no sería problema (ya que como bien dices, las actuales gasolineras podría perfectamente reconvertirse). Me refiero a cómo se llevará esa agua de mar al sitio, es decir, los camiones cisterna, bombear el agua del mar hasta sitio donde se tratará, tratamiento de residuos (¿o será lo mismo que con el petróleo?, ¿a joder el medio ambiente?), has una sumatoria de toda esa energía necesaria y verás que con la tecnología que comentas no será ni de lejos suficiente.
_
Ahora mismo se lleva con camiones contaminantes gasoil y gasolina a todos los puntos de España. El mismo camión puede ir con agua. No le veo el problema. 
Voy a decir una cosa que vi en un documental, pero no estoy seguro.
Sacar un barril de crudo en Arabia vale unos 5 €
Y se vende por unos 50.
Hay demasiados intereses. No obstante, voy a ver lo que dice el reciente acuerdo sobre el cambio climático. Hay que tener en cuenta que el agua vale sólo su transporte. Pero si algún forero tiene el contenido del acuerdo sobre medidas contra el cambio climático le estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Ahí te dejo el documento completo sobre lo que solicitas. La verdad, no me lo he leído y es que soy muy escéptico sobre este tema...

- http://unfccc.int/resource/docs/2015/cop21/spa/l09s.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

- Tom McClellan: ¿lo que vemos es como 2012 o más bien como 2008? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Menuda "sangría" la que hay a estas horas entre las mineras extractoras de MPs... El panorama NO invita a ningún optimismo a corto plazo y ya no sé si también a medio plazo... Hace unos minutos el Oro a $1064,30 y la Plata a $13,705... A favor de la compras a los precios actuales, se encuentra la cotización del EUR que anda por los 1,1014... Sin embargo, yo tendría "paciencia" y esta semana parece que será "sonada", para bien o para mal...

Y dejo esto y que va en la misma línea...

- Â¿ENTRAMOS EN UNAS SEMANAS COMPLICADAS PARA LA ECONOMÃA MUNDIAL? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (14 Dic 2015)

_Según indica Michael Snyder en su blog The Economic Collapse, una de las mayores señales de que se acercan turbulencias económicas, es la implosión de los bonos basura._
Hola Fernando, disculpa mi ignorancia.
¿Es de fiar Michael Snyder?
¿Qué es implosión?
Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Mira, Michael Snyder es un analista de carácter "catastrofista" y autor de una novela que va en esa línea: "The Beginning Of the End" ("El principio del Fin"). En los EE.UU. goza de bastante fama, evidentemente entre el círculo de los "colapsistas". ¿Si es de fiar? Bueno, aunque él vive de esto ("normal" en los EE.UU. donde casi todo es "negocio"...), pienso que él escribe lo que piensa sobre a dónde nos dirigimos. A mí me gusta leerle, pero porque yo tengo una "línea" muy semejante, algo que ya saben los que llevan leyéndome unos cuantos años...

Snyder cuando se refiere a "implosión" lo hace en relación al Sistema y entiende que acabará rompiéndose o colapsando hacia dentro... En fin, es lo más plausible si no hacen algo por "remediarlo"...

Y aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que merece mucho la pena...

- Bank of Canada Crushes Loonie, Creates Mother of All Shorts | Wolf Street

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (14 Dic 2015)

Gracias Fernando, siempre tienes una explicación para tus seguidores. Algo a decir tienen tus datos:
_Fecha de Ingreso: 06-diciembre-2012
Ubicación: en un lugar de la provincia de Barcelona
Mensajes: 6.833
Gracias: 10.652
28.932 Agradecimientos de 6.416 mensajes_
Podrías haber escrito decenas de libros.
Esto para ti y todos los foreros del hilo, entretenimiento, creo yo, pues es de febrero de 2012:
https://tenacarlos.wordpress.com/2012/02/22/entre-el-dolar-y-el-euro-mejor-el-oro/
Este es más actual:
https://research.thesovereigninvestor.com/X190R724
"En este momento, hay tres indicadores económicos clave gritando vender", advierte James Dale Davidson en un nuevo video controversial. "Ellos no implican que un 50% colapso de la bolsa viene, que ya ha comenzado."

Como asesor presidencial, economista y autor de best-seller, Davidson no está pelos en la lengua - se pone sin pedir disculpas la culpa de la crisis que se avecina directamente sobre los hombros de la Casa Blanca y la Reserva Federal.

Y, utilizando métodos creativos (un castillo de arena extraño, un billete de $ 5 en secreto y más de 20 cartas indiscutibles), Davidson demuestra su caso, de una manera que cualquier estadounidense pueda entender lo que está a punto de desarrollarse y prepararse inmediatamente.

Desafortunadamente, Davidson tiene un historial notable de llamar a cada turno económico importante en los últimos tres decenios. Por ejemplo, Davidson predijo el colapso de 1999 y 2007, junto con la caída fo la Unión Soviética y la caída económica de Japón, por nombrar sólo algunos.

Están tan precisa, ha sido invitado a sus predicciones para darle la mano y aconsejar a los gustos de los ex presidentes Ronald Reagan y Bill Clinton - y ha tenido la suerte de hacer amistad y convocar con George Bush padre, Steve Forbes, Donald Trump, Margaret Thatcher, Sir Roger Douglas e incluso Boris Yeltsin.

Por lo tanto, si Davidson llama a una corrección de mercado del 50%, se debe prestar atención.

"Yo sé que en todas partes hay cosas se ven bastante bien. El mercado está cerca de máximos históricos, el dólar es fuerte, y el sector inmobiliario está en auge de nuevo", comenta Davidson, "Pero recuerde, el mismo escenario exacto jugó en 1999 y 2007. La economía se está desmoronando en este momento, y rápido. Muy rápido ".

Debido a su carácter polémico, algunos medios de comunicación han amenazado con prohibir el video o se negó a mostrar en absoluto.

Por lo tanto, le recomendamos que tome un momento ahora mismo para ver este video exclusivo y prepararse para la crisis venidera.

(Mientras que la élite financiera pagan más de $ 10,000 a ver a James hablar, él está dando esta presentación, hoy, GRATIS.)

Presentación discordante de Davidson te salvará de cometer errores financieros fatales en los próximos días.

Nota del Editor: Para ver el video y Recibir actualizaciones oportunas por correo electrónico de Davidson y su equipo de economistas, entra tu información abajo y Haga clic en el botón naranja.
_Disculpad la traducción googleriana._
https://orders.strategicinvestment.com/NDPCOL6/WNDPR800/index.htm?pageNumber=2&h=true
James Dale davidson economic collapse - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Muchas Gracias por tus elogios, pero la verdad es que escribo porque me gusta hacerlo y, además, llevo muchos años haciéndolo... Los datos que das son, evidentemente, de los años que llevo en Burbuja.info, pero ya te digo que he escrito en muchos lugares, tanto en España como en muchos países extranjeros. Y te diré también una cosa: a estas alturas todavía sigo "aprendiendo"... Por otro lado, es de JUSTICIA reconocer la labor que realizan varios conforeros para que podamos seguir manteniendo este hilo y entiendo que todos, en mayor o menor medida, formamos un CONJUNTO que intenta que la gente "piense" y, a ser posible, por SÍ MISMA...

Por cierto, de fondo, estoy oyendo el debate de los dos "teóricos" principales "espadas" de los partidos del Bipartidismo y, desde luego, hay un "pollo" que sigue MINTIENDO como un BELLACO... Si a éste lo llego a "pillar", a estas horas estaba debajo de la mesa... Con lo fácil que es rebatirle todos los datos de los que "presume" y qué pena que no estuviera D. Roberto Centeno para que se lo comiera "encebollado"... Y es que no se puede tener VERGÜENZA cuando se ha nacido careciendo de ella.

plastic_age, hace tiempo en estos hilos, ya escribí que en algún momento se producirá un Crack que llevará el S&P 500 a los entornos de los... ¡735! ¿Cuándo? Vete a saber, pero de aquí a 2 años podría producirse el "fenómeno", aunque la verdad es que en mi estudio personal se refleja un período de "inestabilidad" que va del 2016 al 2020 y quienes me siguen saben que, de momento, no voy desencaminado. En fin, ojalá me equivoque...

Y para los más "metaleros"... ¡Ojo! a lo que enlazo... Se están tomando posiciones, a pesar de la caída de hoy y eso a pesar de que -creo- asumen un posible "latigazo" a la baja y que son esos $1000-$978.

- Gold Speculators Raise Net Bullish Positions For 1st Time In 6 Weeks | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Dic 2015)

Yo a parte del sentido práctico de utilizarlas como seguro, me estoy planteando en ponerme a coleccionar y completar como hobby.

No tengo ni idea de esto. ¿Algún consejo para empezar? ¿cómo veis este tipo de álbumes?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# cegador: Lo más habitual es tener el Bullion en tubos y hay aficionados que también colocan una de cada año en bandejas tipo Lindner. Y las de Premium, y otras monedas tipo "Duro del mundo", suelen ir también en las mismas. Los álbumes se utilizan más en Numismatica y para moneda más "chica". La ventaja que tiene la bandeja es que, aparte de práctica, hace que las colecciones luzcan más visualmente cuando las contemplamos, a fin de cuentas entiendo que si se coleccionan es para "verlas" de tanto en tanto... ¿No?

Y dejo esto que está revolviendo mucho los mercados de Bonos en los EE.UU. Aquí, como en casi todo, nos enteramos siempre un poco más tarde, vamos si es que acabamos de enterarnos. SÍ, parece que el próximo año será muy movido en todos los sentidos...

- El temblor en la deuda basura evoca la crisis de 2007 y propaga el miedo en el mercado. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (15 Dic 2015)

Otra opcion son album leuchtturm o Pardo que aguantan bien los pesos y hojas para capsulas de leuchtturm Hojas ENCAP 40/41. Monedas 39-41 mm.

Es mas barato pero menos bonito-lujoso, la ventaja que le veo contra las bandejas es que la parte posterior de la moneda se puede ver sin tocarla. 

La contra que se giran mas facilmente y que si quieres coger en mano la onza es un coñazo abrir la hoja.

La plata pura sin capsula tendera a estropearse, Si las quieres relucientes y brillantes de por vida CAPSULA.

Bandeja 15 euros - 20 monedas, precio por moneda = 0,75 eur

Album 15 euros
6 hojas para 20 capsulas 15 euros
Precio por moneda 0,25 euros

La diferencia es del triple...

a mi juicio un mix de ambos puede ser una buena opcion... terciopelo para las exclusivas y album para tralla...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

Un poco de Geopolítica... en un interesante artículo de Thierry Meyssan.

- Las operaciones militares que se preparan en Siria y sus alrededores, por Thierry Meyssan

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (15 Dic 2015)

Cuando yo tenía 14 años (1977), el profesor de instituto dedicado a la tecnología, decía que al petróleo le quedaba como mucho 15 años.
Yo no sé de dónde saca la gente los datos, o es que se han descubierto nuevos petróleos, (de pizarra).
Mientras el aumento del planeta sigue sin parar, y no estoy a favor del decrecimiento, sino a una mejor distribución de los bienes.
Poodwaddle
El decrecimiento como alternativa - YouTube


----------



## Obi (15 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Cuando yo tenía 14 años (1977), el profesor de instituto dedicado a la tecnología, decía que al petróleo le quedaba como mucho 15 años.
> Yo no sé de dónde saca la gente los datos, o es que se han descubierto nuevos petróleos, (de pizarra).



Tu profesor de instituto debía saber de tecnología, pero no de economía.
El agotamiento de muchos recursos naturales es una falacia. Miguel Anxo Bastos.
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7ygFwbg4pvE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

¿Y éste sabe lo qué está diciendo? Venga ya...


----------



## plastic_age (15 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Y éste sabe lo qué está diciendo? Venga ya...



¿A quién te refieres Fernando? Lo que dice el profesor parece tener sentido.
¿O te refieres a mi comentario?
Mi pareja es de Chimbote (Perú), antes primer puerto pesquero en el mundo por cantidad de pescado, hoy está arruinado por agotamiento del pescado, que se ha pescado como si nunca fuera a escasear.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: Mira, en cuanto le he oído decir que se puede comprar todo con "papel" en los mercados de Futuros ya me ha dejado claro lo que sabe de Economía... ¿No hablamos por aquí de que el Comex se vendría abajo con exigibles FÍSICOS de importancia? Y no sólo el Comex, pues sucedería lo mismo en los distintos mercados de Materias Primas si sucediera algo semejante. Es más, desde la experiencia personal, puedo comentarte que hace años hubo auténticos problemas cuando un Fondo de Inversión exigió el Cacao en FÍSICO e incluso indicó los lugares dónde debía almacenarse... En los mercados de Futuros de las Materias Primas se negocian cada día cantidades muy superiores a las que existen "físicamente".

Hasta podría discutirse si el Petróleo se va a extinguir o NO, porque aquí ya entraríamos en la discusión sobre cuál puede ser su auténtica naturaleza, pero eso ya lo debatimos en estos hilos hace ya tiempo y los más "viejos" deben recordarlo. Ahora bien, existe un pronunciado agotamiento en los RECURSOS NATURALES y es que ahí hay que englobar muchas cosas que, aparentemente, NO percibimos. Y lo que te ha comentado tu pareja es algo que se está viendo incluso en nuestro país...

En fin, por si os queréis entretener, os dejo un enlace que NO ofrece discusión en cuanto al futuro y aquí ya no entro si más lejano o cercano...

- 2.- Los recursos naturales se agotan ¿Por qué?

Saludos.


----------



## racional (15 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Yo a parte del sentido práctico de utilizarlas como seguro, me estoy planteando en ponerme a coleccionar y completar como hobby.[/IMG]



Mira yo me dejaria de coleciones, lo mejor es tener las monedas que sean mas populares y reconocidas en todo el mundo y no complicarse con monedas raras.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

Fijaros en lo que dice el Gobernador del Banco Central de Austria, Ewald Nowotny, en relación a lo qué significa el Oro...

- Austria repatrÃ­a 15 toneladas de sus reservas de oro

Y dejo también este otro artículo...

- Subida de tipos de la Fed: la calma que precede a la tormenta | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Dic 2015)

Hola, a mi de pequeño en los libros de "ciencias naturales" nos decían que había tres recursos naturales inagotables:
-El Sol, indudable
-La Pesca, que gran error, y eso que ya empezaban a trabajar los gigantes barcos arrastreros-factoría 
-El agua, otro grandísimo error.
Esta claro que hace 30 años no se imaginaban los niveles de producción-consumo-población que se iban a alcanzar.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

El Hierro también hecho unos "zorros"...

- Rio CEO Says Iron Ore Rivals `Hanging on by Their Fingernails' - Bloomberg Business

Y el ratio Oro vs Plata en máximos de 6 años...

- Gold/Silver Ratio Jumps Near 6-Year High as 'Fed Aftermath Begins Early' | Adrian Ash | FINANCIAL SENSE

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (15 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> no te comas mucho el tarro, el oro se vende...no solo eso...el oro vuela, en ebay si pones una onza a spot o algo menos *flipas lo que dura*
> 
> un saludo y buena tarde...los metales demasiado jugosos...no puedo seguir mirando, voy a dar una vuelta.



¿en ebay a spot?

¡¡Joder!! ¡¡¡si los están vendiendo a 1300 euros!!, y nosotros todos preocupaos que si sube que si baja...


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


> Mira yo me dejaria de coleciones, lo mejor es tener las monedas que sean mas populares y reconocidas en todo el mundo y no complicarse con monedas raras.



Quizá me expresé mal... lo que quiero hacer es más o menos lo que ha comentado #fernandojcg: tubos de bullion "populares" y una de cada para "mirar y tocar" de vez en cuando.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Dic 2015)

Hola, cegador: Tú haz lo que te guste que para eso las monedas son tuyas y para algo las has comprado. No es por "desanimarte", pero con el "amigo" poco vas a poder "entenderte"...

- Vectores de Hablar, a, Un, ladrillo, pared - Wordplay, Ilustración,... csp6995133 - Buscar Clipart, Ilustración, EPS de imágenes de gáficos vectoriales

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, cegador: Tú haz lo que te guste que para eso las monedas son tuyas y para algo las has comprado. No es por "desanimarte", pero con el "amigo" poco vas a poder "entenderte"...
> 
> - Vectores de Hablar, a, Un, ladrillo, pared - Wordplay, Ilustración,... csp6995133 - Buscar Clipart, Ilustración, EPS de imágenes de gáficos vectoriales
> 
> Saludos.



#Racional ha tenido algún post polémico, pero el comentario que me ha hecho me ha parecido "normal" y siempre he creido en las segundas oportunidades.


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2015)

Kovaliov dijo:


> ¿en ebay a spot?
> 
> ¡¡Joder!! ¡¡¡si los están vendiendo a 1300 euros!!, y nosotros todos preocupaos que si sube que si baja...



Y la coña es que se vende.

Hay un vendedor de soberanos a un 10% sobre spot, y cada semana se saca unos cuantos de encima.

Supongo que al pagar con paypal en muchos casos, nos guste o no, se puede convertir en una transacción un poco opaca, pues mientras no saques la pasta de paypal hacia una cuenta corriente, o si lo haces hacia una cuenta de esas "especiales en islas", nadie sabe quién ni que se ha comprado, y por lo tanto, es una forma sencilla de blanquear pasta para quién no tiene medios más sofisticados, y no mueve una cuantía elevada de cash.

Lo dicho, el oro se vende cojonudamente bien, así que ni se os ocurra regalarlo salvo algún apuro concreto que os meta prisa y no haya otra opción.

Para mi es tiempo de acumular...sin prisa.

Por otra parte, me da a mi en la nariz que *Racional* está cargando de lo lindo a estos precios...

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## L'omertá (16 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> Yo a parte del sentido práctico de utilizarlas como seguro, me estoy planteando en ponerme a coleccionar y completar como hobby.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de esto. ¿Algún consejo para empezar? ¿cómo veis este tipo de álbumes?



Haces entonces como yo. 

Las bonitas, raras, limitadas (Siempre oro) bien bonitas en sus albumes.

El bullion en botes, uno de cada especie.

Apreciacion personal:

Que quereis que os diga pero yo cada dia me siento mas seguro de tener mis metales. Veo todo muy revuelto, mucho estafador de guante blanco y contrato legal -que no etico- . El saber que lo mio lo tengo yo me da un cierto remanso de paz. ¿Que no ganare mucho con la inversion¿ Pues si, pero a mi me prima la seguridad contra el beneficio.

Saludos!


----------



## pellonis (16 Dic 2015)

Buenos días. 

Es mi primer mensaje en este hilo tan interesante y me gustaría saber si alguno de vosotros sabría resolverme unas dudas. Estoy interesado en meter algo de dinero en una minera. He estado mirando Goldcorp y Yamana. La segunda me ha parecido demasiado pequeña y joven (creo que se fundó hace poco más de 10 años) a pesar de que presenta una relación Book to Value muy buena. Dentro de mi escaso conocimiento, Goldcorp me ha parecido un poco más estable: valor neto en libros unos 17.000 mill. $ y capitalización bursátil de 9.200 mill $. Parece interesante.

Las dos empresas han tenido pérdidas significativas (Goldcorp perdió 2.600 mill $ en 2014) durante los 2 últimos años con un entorno en el precio de las materias primas a la baja. No me preocupa tanto si, como creo, la inflación en algún momento repuntará significativamente tras el enésimo Quantitative Easing, y el precio de las materias primas volverá a recuperarse. Además, la deuda que mantienen cualquiera de las 2 no me ha parecido disparatada, ya que serían capaces de aguantar algún año más en pérdidas.

Sin embargo hay dudas, fruto de mi ignorancia, que me asaltan. 

1- ¿Cómo es posible que estén perdiendo dinero, si como dicen, el coste de producción por onza está en el entorno de los 900 $? Con el oro en el entorno de los 1.000-1.100 debieran ser capaces de seguir ganando dinero.

2- ¿Ese coste que dicen tener incluye solo costes directos?¿O incluye todo tipos de costes directos e indirectos (marketing, financieros, administrativos, etc)?

3- Aquí viene la más importante. En sus balances Goldcorp presenta un activo fijo en minas (controlado por subsidiarias dice, pag 84) de 24.500 mill. $. Mi duda en este caso es ¿Cómo valoran eso? Una posiblidad es que esté valorado en función del coste inicial de las concesiones administrativas que cada gobierno les concede para la explotación de una mina (supongo que funciona así, si estoy diciendo una tontería que alguien me corrija) y que cada año se vayan haciendo amortizaciones/depreciaciones en función del valor de lo extraído/años pendientes de concesión. Pero ¿Se realizan correcciones valorativas a la baja en caso de que el precio del oro haya bajado? ¿Posteriormente se vuelven a revertir esas correcciones hasta el punto inicial si el precio del oro vuelve a subir? Y si el precio del oro sube por encima del valor inicial ¿Se pueden revalorizar esos activos por encima del valor de la concesión? Esta última pregunta sé que con el PGC no se puede, pero con la normativa Canadiense no tengo ni idea. Lo he estado buscando en los estados contables, pero no he sido capaz de encontrarlo.

Para mí esta última pregunta es la más importante, pues si se hubiera depreciado el valor de los activos con las bajadas de los últimos años, significaría que en una hipotética subida, no solamente ganaría más por el mayor precio de venta de lo extraído, sino que podría revalorizar también el valor de lo no extraído en un solo año. Es decir que la valoración de la empresa sería treméndamente volátil debido a beneficios que varían muchísimo. Además podría ser la respuesta a la pregunta número 1. Son rentables en la extracción, pero han depreciado el valor de sus activos en función de la caída del precio del oro. En este caso, en cuanto dejara de caer el precio del oro (se mantenga, aunque no suba), si se mantiene por encima del coste de extracción de cada onza, volverán a beneficios, porque no tendrían que provisionar más.

Si no se efectuaran correcciones valorativas por el contrario, puede que nos estuvieramos encontrando con una empresa que dice tener unos activos que valen una pasta, pero que en realidad no valen nada (véase Abengoa, Bancos, etc.)

4- ¿Cómo es posible que ahora no sean capaces de obtener beneficios con el oro en el entorno de los 1.000 $ y hace 10-12 años fueran capaces de obtener beneficios con el oro en el entorno de los 400 $? No pueden haber subido tanto los costes de extracción.

Disculpad mi ignorancia, pero no me atrevo a meterme en un valor sin entender, al menos, los aspectos fundamentales.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2015)

Hola, pellonis: Gracias por participar en este hilo. Nos formula unas preguntas muy interesantes, pero comprenderá que nos llevaría mucho tiempo analizar a fondo lo que nos plantea. Si le sirve de algo, yo soy también un "fundamentalista" y hace muy poco que entré y salí de Goldcorp. ¿Motivos? El Oro estaba -y sigue...- muy "TOCADO" y Goldcorp, al igual que muchas mineras, amplifican mucho el movimiento de la cotización, pero sobre todo a la baja...

En cuanto al análisis fundamental de este tipo de empresas es muy complicado, ya que hay muchas variables que se nos "escapan"... como a Vd. le está sucediendo ahora. Tiene que tener en cuenta que NO es el coste de extracción el principal problema que ahora tiene el sector y eso lo demostré en este hilo en un amplio comentario donde analice los resultados del 3er. Trimestre por parte de las empresas "oreras": la mayoría están por debajo de los $900... ¿Ganan dinero? Pues, si lo miramos así, SÍ, pero si tenemos en cuenta la deuda y un apalancamiento "normal" de 3 a 1 con respecto a la cotización SPOT del Oro, ya lo vemos de "otra" manera... ¿No?

Mire, pellonis, no hace tanto que leí al CEO de Goldcorp decir que ellos podían aguantar precios hasta los entornos de los $700... Claro que hablamos de una de las principales mineras "oreras" y creo que anda por el 4º lugar en cuanto al ranking de las productoras de este año. ¿Es una buena empresa Goldcorp para estar dentro de este sector? SÍ, admitiendo que ese tipo de mineras están consideradas como activos de alto riesgo, pero no es menos cierto que se encuentra -y con un notable "peso"- en las carteras de las principales gestoras que se dedican a este sector.

Sin embargo, quizás, valga la pena que analice las cinco principales productoras en la minería del Oro y por este orden: Barrick Gold, Newmont Mining Corporation, AngloGold Ashanti, Goldcorp y Kinross Gold. Hay una empresa que parece una auténtica "joya" sin ser específicamente una "orera" -pero está ahí- y me refiero a Franco-Nevada Corporation: FNV | Franco-Nevada Acciones - Investing.com Y resulta sumamente "curioso" como esa empresa apenas ha sufrido correcciones, a pesar de la que está "cayendo" en la mayor parte de los sectores donde opera. Sí que me parece interesante de analizar.

Luego, y ya con menos riesgo, tenemos un ETF que replica bastante perfectamente la evolución del Oro y es el ETF SPDR Gold Shares GLD y que, al parecer, tiene una parte respaldado por "físico". Esa es una opción que estoy considerando o volver a entrar en una minera "orera" cuando el precio del Oro se estabilice o se vea un suelo más o menos "creíble"... Y, desde luego, yo creo que lo mejor es esperar un poco y a largo plazo ese sector, al igual que el del Crudo, parecen muy INTERESANTES, pero sin obviar que van a estar muy volátiles durante un tiempo que desconocemos.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - El cliente

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (16 Dic 2015)

Bueno damas y caballeros, estén atentos hoy a las 20:00 (hora española); Janet Yellen se pronunciará sobre la subida de tipos de la FED.

Yo aún me mantengo firme en la postura de que reculará de nuevo. Solamente el tiempo dirá quién está en lo cierto. :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## Que viene (16 Dic 2015)

Ligera subida de oro y plata ahora mismo. Tiene pinta de que están cargando cortos, esperemos a ver esta tarde-noche el desenlace.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2015)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Bueno, dentro de unas horas saldremos de dudas, pero yo sigo pensando que la FED subirá los tipos en ese +0,25% y hay bastante consenso al respecto en Wall Street. Si no lo hiciera así, pues los "mercados" se lo podrían tomar muy MAL y ya sabemos que la FED está más interesada en "apuntalar" la Economía basada en "apuntes contables" que en la Economía "REAL"...

En lo personal, pienso que NO es el momento de subirlos y, además, MUCHO tiene que mejorar la Economía de EE.UU. y, sobre todo, la Mundial para llevar adelante su intención de subir los tipos gradualmente hasta más allá del 3% en los próximos 3 años...

El pasado lunes, leí en "The Wall Street Journal" que más de la mitad de 62 economistas consultados por ese medio, dijeron que era algo o muy probable que la tasa de referencia de los fondos federales regrese a CERO en los próximos 5 años. Es más, no descartan ver las tasas en territorio negativo como está sucediendo ahora con la política seguida por el BCE...

Os diría que en los EE.UU. no se creen las "proyecciones" realizadas por la FED y que apuntan para Diciembre de 2016 una tasa de fondos federales de 1,375%. Sin embargo, los mercados de Futuros la ubican en 0,76%...

En fin, que el panorama futuro es el que ES... a pesar de los "vende humos" de allá y de aquí...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2015)

Os dejo un artículo de EE.UU. sobre Abengoa. NO tiene desperdicio...

- Spain’s Biggest Bankruptcy Ever Hits Banks, Mexico, Brazil, Descends into Bitter Farce | Wolf Street

Y quien se "lució" fue la agencia de calificación Standard & Poors... :abajo::abajo::abajo:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2015)

Bueno, se ha cumplido el "GUIÓN": La FED sube los tipos al 0,25%-0,50%.... 

# TheRedHawk: ¡Perdistes!

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (16 Dic 2015)

wow! vaya bandazos estan pegando con lo comedia de los tipos de interés!

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2015)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> *El oro ha cerrado este viernes bastante calentito*; a ver como abre hoy por la noche...
> 
> Por cierto, os informo que tengo una apuesta hecha con un familiar que siempre me discrepa en los temas económicos.
> 
> ...




Te va a salir en un pico una mísera subida del 0,25

Esto es todo puro marketing, no te creas ni lo que ves.

Buena tarde a todos.

_*Inicio posición larga en USO a 10.95$ a ver que va saliendo.*_

Edito para adjuntar gráfica mensual...si no frena por aquí...ya vemos a dónde se puede ir.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2015)

:XX::XX::XX:... paketazo: No hagas "sangre" con el conforero TheRedHawk... Bastante tiene con pagar la mariscada y yo del familiar me la hacia a lo "grande", ya sabes con los mejores productos de las costas de tu tierra... :XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.

Edito: ¡Ay! "zorro", cómo te has esperado al "día"... Bueno, mi entrada fue a $11,68 si no recuerdo mal, pero vamos sin ningún "problema". A estos precios es cuestión de "paciencia" y, a estas alturas, voy "sobrado" de ella... Yo estaba esperando hoy por si tomaba alguna posición en el ETF SPDR Gold Shares (GLD), pero me parece que voy a esperar una evolución más "favorable"... en el precio. O, quizás, elija otro activo de ese sector (una minera...).

Y volviendo al Crudo, si éste sigue bajando a determinados niveles iré promediando. Y es que lo veo tan CLARO... ¿Recuerdas cuando hablábamos de estos precios hace pocos meses? Bueno, "algo" nos sigue quedando...

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2015)

*Fernando* tenía el cartucho preparado para pillar oro físico dependiendo de como actuaran los mercados, pero parece que ya estaba todo descontado.

Admito que me equivoqué pensando que el € se vendría abajo esta semana (1,06 €/$), tenía en mente, sin embargo ahí lo tienes casi en 1,10...por otra parte, la subida e tipos, ha estado tan cartografiada desde hace semanas, que el oro, que debería reaccionar en un primer momento a la baja, ha subido, así que me mantengo expectante, y sin prisas.

En cuanto al petróleo es una posición pequeña, algo más de 1 OZ de oro, por probar el soporte de 33/35$, que como has visto en el gráfico que puse antes, funcionó en su día...¿lo hará ahora?...ni idea, pero pienso que puede valer la pena intentarlo, y si no pues a seguir estudiando la "jugada". 

Sigo pensando que el € perderá algo de valor, al menos un 5% en unas semanas, y creo que la subida de tipos puede impulsar a las materias primas industriales (cobre, petróleo, hierro, plata...), al tiempo que pueden augurar bajadas en las bolsas (USA), pero como suelo equivocarme bastante, pues no me hagáis ni puto caso.

Yo si viera los índices con una buena corrección (-15%/-30%) ni me lo pensaba, una minera al buche, y una petrolera al canto.

Hasta mañana todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## plastic_age (16 Dic 2015)

_Bueno, se ha cumplido el "GUIÓN": La FED sube los tipos al 0,25%-0,50%.... 
_
La Reserva Federal sube un cuarto de punto los tipos de interés
Esta subida, ¿puede tener alguna repercusión en los MP?.
Siempre consulto esta gráfica, pero está la onza troy en dólares.
24-hour Spot Chart - Gold
Y hablando de la agresión a Rajoy, 
PuÃ±etazo a Mariano Rajoy (AgresiÃ³n en Pontevedra) 16-12-2015 - YouTube
yo no sé cómo las gastan en Galicia, pero en Catalunya, por parte de unos Mossos que no son finos, ese tío se caga en comisaría.
Lo de tapar la cara del chico por ser menor de edad, después de la agresión la taparon pixelando su cara, pero antes, si se hizo una foto con el mismo Rajoy y en el momento de la agresión que servirá como prueba, supongo, para la denuncia, la verdad es que como no soy abogado no sé bien si se tendría que haber tapado también.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Dic 2015)

plastic_age dijo:


> Cuando yo tenía 14 años (1977), el profesor de instituto dedicado a la tecnología, decía que al petróleo le quedaba como mucho 15 años.
> Yo no sé de dónde saca la gente los datos, o es que se han descubierto nuevos petróleos, (de pizarra).
> Mientras el aumento del planeta sigue sin parar, y no estoy a favor del decrecimiento, sino a una mejor distribución de los bienes.
> Poodwaddle
> El decrecimiento como alternativa - YouTube



Me parece que no has leído los links que te di, tomate un tiempo, léelos y encontraras respuestas (y bien fundamentadas) a tus dudas.




Obi dijo:


> Tu profesor de instituto debía saber de tecnología, pero no de economía.
> El agotamiento de los recursos naturales es una falacia. Miguel Anxo Bastos.
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7ygFwbg4pvE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Desde luego que un tío que no se puede sentar debido a su sobrepeso y encima levanta le mesa con la barriga, no puede admitir que haya escasez de ningún tipo.

Bromas aparte, es verdad que la naturaleza regenera recursos.

Pero tomad en cuenta que esta necesita un tiempo para regenerarlos, según estimaciones, en el 2014 consumimos los recursos en el mes de agosto, es decir, nos faltaron 4 meses para que la naturaleza pudiera realizar su labor y cogimos reservas de 4 meses sin posibilidad de regenerar.

Como dato adicional, en el año 2012 los recursos del año se consumían en el mes de septiembre, es decir, cada 2 años bajamos 1 mes.

De seguir a ese ritmo (realmente no lo creo ya que esto es exponencial), en solo 16 años no dejaremos a la naturaleza regenerar ningún recurso.

Ojo, hablo sólo de los recursos renovables, de los combustibles fósiles y la minería olvidaros que eso nunca se regenerará, ¿os dice algo que guardar MPs es una excelente opción tan solo por temas mineros?, imaginaros si a eso se le une el factor falta de fe en dinero fiat, puede ser muy prometedor (y caotico segun se mire)

Cambiando el tercio, ¿hay algún cambio sustancial con esa subida de intereses pirrica? A mi me suena a patada hacia delante y que el BAU seguirá, eso si, el desmantelamiento del bienestar social seguirá su curso

---------- Post added 16-dic-2015 at 22:58 ----------

Los MPs han dado un buen chupinazo y no estamos en sanfermines.

No me viene bien porque esperaba cargar a precios mas bajos, a ver si los del COMEX se espabilan e inundan el mercado con ordenes de vente para continuar con esta bendita bajada. O al menos que detengan la subida.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Creo que ya comenté que pensaba que el Crudo podría moverse durante bastante tiempo en un rango que va entre los $40-$30. Evidentemente, podemos asistir a momentos puntuales que se saliera del mismo, aunque hay algo que podría impulsar el alza del Petróleo antes de tiempo y me refiero a la situación geopolítica mundial...

Bueno, hoy los mercados NO han estado especialmente "nerviosos", fuera de los altibajos propios de antes, durante y poco después de anunciarse la decisión de la FED... Tengo que reconocer que me ha "extrañado" la reacción de los MPs y cuya alza NO es "creíble", al menos para mí. Al principio, también me ha parecido "anormal" la evolución del EUR y, por supuesto, esperaba una reacción más negativa por parte del Bund...

En cualquier caso, paketazo, el "optimismo" que hoy destilaba Yellen NO tiene NADA que ver con la REALIDAD... Y se puede contrastar con los dos gráficos que acompañan a este artículo...

- Consumer Prices: A Sticky Situation | Silver Phoenix

Por cierto, hoy me entretenía viendo los precios del Gas Natural y otra Materia Prima que está de "capa caída"... Mírala, simplemente como "curiosidad"...

# plastic_age: En teoría, una subida en las tasas de interés de EE.UU. debería repercutir negativamente en los MPs, pero hoy no ha sido así, por tanto habrá que esperar unos días para ver su evolución... Yo sigo siendo "pesimista" en el corto plazo.

# Refinanciado: Efectivamente, es seguir con la "patada adelante"... pero esa "pírrica" subida va a hacer mucho daño en las Economías emergentes... Fijate en ese artículo que dejo...

- It Begins: Investors Brace for Mexico’s Biggest Corporate US-Dollar Bond Default in 20 Years | Wolf Street

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (17 Dic 2015)

_Me parece que no has leído los links que te di, tomate un tiempo, léelos y encontraras respuestas (y bien fundamentadas) a tus dudas.
_Refinanciado.
Ya voy leyendo (y viendo en conferencias y Singulars) tu material pero veo que pones mucha importancia en el sector energético (y que la tiene)
¿qué opinas del origen abiótico del crudo? ¿Y del agua como fuente energética, rompiendo el O2 del H2?
Yo he leído y visto algo del tema pero las fuentes no las veo muy solventes.
La ConspiraciÃ³n del PetrÃ³leo - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# plastic_age: Supongo que Refinanciado debatirá con gusto respecto a lo que planteas. Él es uno de los conforeros que escriben aquí y que más siguen el tema del Petróleo, aunque me consta que hay otros muchos. De hecho, de tanto en tanto, enlazan artículos del blog de Antonio Turiel y que te recomiendo. Es muy bueno.

En lo personal, y ya lo expresé hace tiempo en estos hilos (qué no habremos "tocado"...), soy más cercano a la teoría abiótica. Y, la verdad, no tengo más que conocimientos básicos sobre este tema, pero me interesé por el mismo a raíz de unas conversaciones que tuve hace años con un ingeniero de Petróleos de Venezuela y cuyos argumentos me convencieron bastante, más cuando los "relacioné" con determinados acontecimientos acontecidos al final de la WW y que me hicieron "reflexionar" y MUCHO...

No es menos cierto que el tema abiótico es bastante desconocido y, normalmente, se populariza en fuentes que puedan tener la percepción de "dudosas", que unas veces lo son y otras no, pero por el "formato" y NO por lo que dicen... Te aseguro que hay estudios muy buenos de reputados científicos y, por ejemplo, en Rusia cada vez tiene más seguidores esta teoría. Como "muestra" te dejo este artículo y ahí tienes datos por si quieres profundizar en el tema...

- Rusos creen que estadounidenses están atrasados en el entendimiento del petróleo | lagranepoca.com

Sin embargo, plastic_age, eso NO quita para que sea cuál sea la naturaleza del Petróleo, éste pueda llegar a tener un Peak... Todo tiene que ver con el consumo y en el mar, por ejemplo, siempre ha habido peces, pero cada vez quedan menos...

# Refinanciado: ¿"Chupinazo" en los MPs? Bueno, hace unos minutos el Oro a $1066,20 y la Plata a $14,025... En fin, habrá que esperar unos días para ver si se sostienen en el actual soporte o acaban por romper la actual tendencia, ya sea por abajo (lo más probable a corto plazo) o por arriba...

Y os dejo un muy buen artículo...

- Si los QE son agua de borrajas, ¿qué hacemos entonces? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (17 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, se ha cumplido el "GUIÓN": La FED sube los tipos al 0,25%-0,50%....
> 
> # TheRedHawk: ¡Perdistes!
> 
> Saludos.



Ya ves fernando, me he comido un owned de los buenos :rolleye:

Qué se le va hacer!! 

---------- Post added 17-dic-2015 at 10:08 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> T*e va a salir en un pico una mísera subida del 0,25*
> 
> Esto es todo puro marketing, no te creas ni lo que ves.



Bueno, espero conseguir unos buenos precios para no sufrir tanto.

En Galicia tenemos mucha oferta, maloserá :rolleye:

A propósito de la subida, sí coincido contigo paketazo en que es simbólica... El interés llegó a estar en el 20% en más de una ocasión en los 80'... Por lo tanto, me hacen mucha gracia los titulares que rezan: "La FED ha subido las tasas por primera vez desde 2006, *el dinero barato se ha acabado*"

¿De que leches hablan? Como si un 0.5% fuera el timo del siglo!!!! ::



---------- Post added 17-dic-2015 at 10:12 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:... paketazo: No hagas "sangre" con el conforero TheRedHawk... Bastante tiene con pagar la mariscada y yo del familiar me la hacia a lo "grande", *ya sabes con los mejores productos de las costas de tu tierra*... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Saludos.



Paketazo también es del noroeste? ::

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## meliflua (17 Dic 2015)

Buenos días a todos.

En cuanto al tema de la semana y tan esperada subida de tipos os dejo un artículo de Paul Craig Roberts, que nos puede apuntar alguna luz sobre el tema.

What Does Todayâ€™s â€œRate Hikeâ€ Mean? -- Paul Craig Roberts - PaulCraigRoberts.org


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Dic 2015)

cuanto aburrimiento y lateralidad....:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# TheRedHawk: Tampoco pasa nada cuando se "falla" en los pronósticos, fuera de la "coña" que nos hemos llevado contigo, pero te has "mojado" hasta el final y eso yo suelo agradecerlo. Fijate como paketazo había "guardado" en su mente tu post de "referencia" y él también "falló" en su momento. Ahora bien, ni él en aquel entonces ni tú ahora habéis "fallado" en vuestras "percepciones": en ambos casos se dio la MISMA "circunstancia": había que CONTENTAR a los mercados y más ahora que vienen las Navidades... pero, sobre todo, por la HECATOMBE que se podría haber producido de quedarse los tipos como estaban... pero que acabará llegando, quizás, NO de "golpe", pero ya hablaremos en poco tiempo. Viendo cómo están el Crudo y las Materias Primas, si lo comparamos con la altura de las Bolsas estadounidenses, NADA de lo que está sucediendo tiene el MENOR SENTIDO...

Y respecto a lo que preguntas, pues SÍ, creo que paketazo es gallego... Bueno, ya se explayará él si lo estima oportuno.

# El hombre dubitativo: No será porque en este hilo y los anteriores, no dejáramos claro que veíamos un LATERAL/BAJISTA en los MPs y desde hace MUCHO TIEMPO... Aquí escribimos "metaleros" más que convencidos, pero también con la suficiente experiencia en distintos ámbitos para ver lo que estaba CLARO. Y ya hemos dicho por activa y por pasiva que NO somos VENDEDORES de MPs y eso no quita para que podamos "aconsejarlos" para aquellos que quieran "diversificar" y el que quiera hacerse "rico" con ellos NO va a acertar con el "producto". Están para lo que están... de la misma manera que tenemos un seguro de coche, vivienda, etc., etc.

Eso no quita, El hombre dubitativo, para que yo sea optimista en el largo plazo y, visto lo visto con la "argumentación" de la FED, no sé si en el medio plazo... De momento, que sigan bajando y podamos obtener unos mejores precios, aunque ya lo son...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Dic 2015)

a ver si baja algo y pescamos más...por eso lo digo...


----------



## Bocanegra (17 Dic 2015)

1046$-1047$...ahí anda tanteando, a precios de febrero de 2010.

ienso:

---------- Post added 17-dic-2015 at 18:10 ----------




plastic_age dijo:


> _Bueno, se ha cumplido el "GUIÓN": La FED sube los tipos al 0,25%-0,50%....
> _
> La Reserva Federal sube un cuarto de punto los tipos de interés
> Esta subida, ¿puede tener alguna repercusión en los MP?.
> ...



Bueno, el chico está dentro del círculo de seguridad y de confianza a donde no dejan acceder a "cualquiera", es más, los que lo jalean, sus amigos, están fuera del perímetro de seguridad. El chaval es hijo de quien es hijo y lo van a proteger como tal.

Al joven poco le va a suceder siendo como es cercano a la familia de Rajoy y al PP gallego, además Rajoy ya ha dicho que no va a denunciarlo.

El offtopic del día )


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2015)

¡Joder! Si llego a hablar antes... Menuda "leche" que se están pegando los MPs, al igual que casi todas las Materias Primas. Hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1048,80 y la Plata en los $13,705...

# Bocanegra: Mira, el SPDR Gold Shares (ARCA: GLD), que es el fondo negociado en bolsa más grande del mundo repaldado por Oro físico (o eso dicen...), anda a precios de Octubre de 2009...

En fin, sobre la "agresión" a Rajoy, pues la verdad es que NO me gustó, pero no es menos cierto que resultaba "extraño" que hasta ahora no se hubieran dado pasos en ese sentido, aunque la verdad es que me resulta difícil de "creer"... Sin embargo, la "hostia" está dada con muy mala "leche". Tiene la pinta de ser una "false flag" a la que Rajoy parece ajeno...

Por cierto, menudo varapalo el que está sufriendo también el Peso Argentino y que hace un rato andaba con una devaluación del -26,24% en relación al USD... Ya comentaba hoy el valor "refugio" que suponen los MPs... Y hoy es en Argentina, como antes lo fue en Venezuela, Brasil y tantos otros países emergentes... y lo que te "rondaré morena".

¡Ojo! que en la UE tampoco podemos "tirar cohetes", viendo la fuerte devaluación que lleva el EUR...

Más tarde, vuelvo...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2015 at 20:00 ----------

- El banco andorrano Andbank empieza a restringir las retiradas de efectivo . Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2015)

Por "tocar" ya se puede "tocar", es decir comprar... Si se dieran esos hipotéticos $950, ¿sabemos a cuánto estará la "otra" variable? Y, evidentemente, me refiero al par EUR/USD...

Pues, yo a estas horas estoy "deshojando" la margarita...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (17 Dic 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Hasta los 950 USD onza no tocar. Una vez ahí hablamos



Yo te lo bajo hasta los $750.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Dic 2015)

Bueno, alguno puede esperarse a adquirirlo en una tienda de "Todo a 1 Euro"... claro que en el formato de moneda rellena de chocolate y no, precisamente, del "otro"... Pues, en lo personal, creo que dos buenas "apuestas" para el próximo año van a ser el Crudo y el Oro... sin olvidar que la Plata podría experimentar también un alza en función de cómo se encuentre la "percepción" que exista en relación a la "confianza" en el Sistema monetario o Fiat. Evidentemente, esa es una "prospección" que hago para el año 2016 y que, posiblemente, se vería a medida que fuera avanzando el año... Por tanto, tampoco lo espero a corto plazo, pero ya iremos viendo e insisto en que ese 2016 va a ser muy "movido" o eso me parece.

Sin embargo, hay una "variable" que me hace "dudar" y es el par EUR/USD... Está claro que lo "normal" es que la divisa estadounidense siga fortaleciéndose, pero hay "algo" que estoy viendo: el Índice del Dólar lleva avanzando desde el año 2011 (los máximos del Oro)... y podría girarse a medida que se avance en el 2016 o, quizás, en el 2017... Y es que el Índice del dólar suele seguir también unas determinadas "pautas" cuando parte desde mínimos o máximos...

En fin, os dejo este artículo de Guillermo Barba...

- Inteligencia Financiera Global: La Fed sube las tasas de interÃ©s, ¿quÃ© sigue ahora?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, de momento, los soportes están aguantando en los MPs: el Oro a $1054,20 y la Plata a $13,755...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Los juegos del hambre

- Sudáfrica y el extraño caso de los tres ministros de Economía en cuatro días. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Por cierto, ya hay primeras "reacciones" por parte de algunos Bancos Centrales en relación a la subida de tipos en los EE.UU.: en Chile suben +0,25% hasta el 3,5% y en México suben +0,25% hasta el 3,25%.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (18 Dic 2015)

Buenos días.

también coincido contigo, fernando, el petróleo nos dará alegrías en el corto medio plazo, y por supuesto, el oro y la plata tb. El petroleo por la bajada abrupta en la producción de petroleo de pizarras americano, entre otras cosas, en los próximos meses lo volverémos a ver en el entorno de los 50$, y en dos o tres años en el entorno de los 65-70$. Que significa duplicar su precio a lo que esta hoy.

en lo que se refiere a los MP´s asumo lo que firmo, todos los Boom producidos por la expansión de crédito termina estallando. El problema es que estamos en un punto de no retorno. No hay dinero en el mundo para pagar la deuda soberana. Es una auténtica bomba de relojería. Mientras la deuda se ha disparado en progresión geométrica desde la crisis del 2008, el GDP mundial esta prácticamente estancado. Por cada $ de crecimiento en términos de GDP se ha incrementado la deuda mundial en mas de 4$. 
Esto implica que esa deuda es impagable,, y en algún momento el papel moneda cotizará a su valor real =0. 
Según he podido extractar de varios artículos que he leído, la economía ya está en Recesión, por mucho que la quieran maquillar, solo hay que mirar los índices económicos, todos ellos, Velocidad del Dinero, en mínimos, Indice Industrial, en minimos, El indice de transporte, en mínimos..... etc. También el indicador de los Bonos de Alto Riesgo esta en valores mínimos lo cual nos indica que no tardando se va a producir un colapso de dichos bonos, ya se han producido algunos como hemos podido leer en esta última semana. 

Todo indica que antes del 2018 van a ocurrir muchas cosas, y casi ninguna buena, es en estas desgraciadas situaciones donde los MP´s van a resultar útiles para mantener nuestra riqueza, acompañado, como siempre apunto, de comida, agua, medicinas, herramientas, útiles de ferreteria, pilas, mecheros, leña.................... cada cual en la medida que pueda.

Se usara fiat hasta que lo desprecién y luego.....???? supervivencia en el caos hasta que se restaure el orden. Si sigues vivo, no empezarás de cero.

Alguien preguntaba sobre el petróleo el otro día. os dejo este enlace que creo puede ser interesante.

Collapse Of U.S. Shale Oil Production Has Begun : SRSrocco Report

Saludos a todos, Feliz Fin de semana, y por si no puedo entrar estos días, espero que paseis unas Felices Fiestas en compañía de vuestros seres queridos.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Dic 2015)

Muy buenas a todos. Os sigo todo lo que puedo y apenas escribo por lo poco que puedo aportar. Sin embargo si deseaba comentar mis apreciaciones de estos dos últimos meses y las apreciaciones para el próximo año.

Básicamente veo estos dos últimos meses una especie de aceleración de los acontecimientos de todo tipo pero sobre todo veo degradación económica en general y en especial veo un aumento de la tensión militar en dos polos pero sobre todo en uno, que es el Sirio. Veo una lucha que creo que es casi sin cuartel entre los llamados Brics y el denominado bloque Occidental. Mi percepción es que hay una guerra soterrada o un mar de fondo muy fuerte. Lo del cambio político en Argentina me lo confirma.

Y la verdad para el año que viene veo la cosa muy caliente. No creo que lleguemos a una confrontación mundial pero las marranadas que se van a hacer entre los principales actores de este teatro van a ser gordas. Más guerra, más atentados y más guerra económica. Pero vamos no se si el chiringuito económico va aguantar mucho más del próximo año.

Bueno espero no haberos aburrido mucho. Un saludo a todos.

Pdta: fernadojcg desde que leo más asiduamente a Eladio Fernandez creo que es un personaje cada vez más interesante y aunque no esté de acuerdo en algunas de sus afirmaciones es un personaje que me da la impresión de que sabe más de lo que cuenta y que tiene que ser alguien dentro del sistema y bastante adentro como para decir todo lo que dice. ¿Que opinas de este señor?

---------- Post added 18-dic-2015 at 11:48 ----------

¡Ah! Se me olvidaba. Si no escribo antes del próximo año, felices fiestas a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: No te quepa duda de que el Crudo dará "alegrías" a quien "apueste" por él, aunque eso SÍ con paciencia, y ya no tengo tan claro si mucha o poca... En cualquier caso, si sigue cayendo en determinados niveles volveré a entrar. Es lo más CLARO que he visto en muchos años en cuanto a beneficio/riesgo. Yo estoy haciendo como paketazo, es decir entradas en el ETF USO y sin "calentarme" en las entradas, es decir promediaré a la baja y con unas cantidades no demasiado "excesivas"... Y en los MPs sigo "deshojando" la margarita, aunque ayer debí entrar, pero bueno por esperar un poco no pasa nada y es probable que entre a través del ETF GLD y una nueva compra "física" en MPs.

meliflua, más tarde me leeré lo que has enlazado y es que esa fuente es una de las que considero más "confiables". Y, por si no volvieras entrar en el hilo durante unos días, desearte unas muy Felices Fiestas junto a los tuyos. A fin de cuentas, eso es lo que te acabarás llevando...

# Bucanero: Sobre Eladio Fernández, te diré que este señor sabe las "mismas" cosas que yo conozco y muchas más. Por tanto, es alguien que, probablemente, HA estado muy relacionado dentro del aparato militar o/y los servicios de información de nuestro país. Maneja información muy sensible y tiene que seguir contando con contactos de cuando perteneció a la "casa" -la que fuera...-. Otra cosa muy distinta, y aquí no sé si hay "intención" por su parte, es cuando se le va la "olla" en según qué opiniones. De alguna manera, te diré que andamos por la misma "onda", pero a él parece que le gusta más el color "azul" (el más extremo) y a mí el "rojo", aunque en ambos casos defendemos la Soberanía y el Bienestar de nuestro país.

Resumiendo: vale la pena que lo leáis, pero sabiéndolo "hacer", porque dice muchas cosas que son VERÍDICAS, a pesar ser desconocidas...

Y, Bucanero, también te deseo unas muy Felices Fiestas junto a tus más allegados.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2015)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- PILOTOS DE EEUU REVELAN UNA CONSPIRACIÃ“N EN SIRIA…Y UNA â€œGUERRAâ€ EN LA CASA BLANCA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Aquí hay algo que me ha llamado la atención y es la revelación sobre la presencia de carros de combate M1A1 Abrams... En lo personal, NO creo que estén en Siria y sino ya habrían aparecido fotos de su destrucción por la aviación rusa. A fin de cuentas, abatir a este tipo de carros no deja de ser un "trofeo" y en el mundo militar hay unos determinados "símbolos"... Hace meses leí en un medio militar americano sobre la captura de algunos Abrams en Irak por parte del EI. Sin embargo, no he podido confirmar todavía la noticia y que sería más relevante de lo que pensáis... ya que podría explicar en parte la efectividad del EI contra los Ejércitos regulares de Siria e Irak...

- ISIS Captures Hundreds of US Vehicles and Tanks in Ramadi from Iraqis | Military.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2015)

Os dejo un artículo que es muy BUENO y vale la pena su lectura. Viendo estos datos, hay que estar muy mal del "tarro" para haber tomado la decisión de subir las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. Eso o que están tan "desesperados" que ya NO saben qué hacer... fuera de "contentar" a los mercados, pero el "sentido común" (¿lo tienen?) nos dice que más vale que nos vayamos preparando para lo "peor" y sino llega mejor que mejor...

- 10 Investor Warning Signs For 2016 | David Stockman's Contra Corner

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (18 Dic 2015)

_Os dejo un artículo que es muy BUENO y vale la pena su lectura. Viendo estos datos, hay que estar muy mal del "tarro" para haber tomado la decisión de subir las tasas de interés en los EE.UU_
Fernando, ¿una bajada brutal en la bolsa empujarían hacia arriba los MP?
Es que recibo muchos emails raros que pronostican una fuerte corrección en Wall Street.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Dic 2015)

Hola, plastic_age: En "teoría", SÍ que una "fuerte" corrección (a falta de saber qué entiendes como tal... ) en las Bolsas americanas debería impulsar hacia arriba el precio del Oro y respecto a la Plata NO lo tengo tan claro en primera instancia... ya que, previsiblemente, las mineras extractoras sufrirían en Bolsa. Más tarde, debería seguir la senda del Oro, aunque dependería del "escenario" que se diera... En "Plata": cuanto más jodidas se pongan las Bolsas, mucho mejor para los MPs, ya que debiera haber un trasvase importante de dinero hacia la "calidad"...

No sé los "e-mails raros" que puedas recibir, pero no deben diferir de muchos de los informes y reportes que recibo... De momento, estamos en una época estacional que es favorable para las Bolsas y si acabará el mes mal, pues sería una muy mala señal... Creo que hay que esperar a ver si se produce el "Rally de Navidad", también a cómo acaban los índices este año y, sobre todo, cómo comienza el próximo mes de Enero. Por regla general, suelo estudiar lo que sucede en ése mes para tener una mejor composición de lugar respecto a lo qué puede deparar el año y que, en el caso del 2016, va a ser muy "movido"...

Está claro que el día que el Dow Jones corrija fuertemente, todas las Bolsas mundiales le seguirán, pero amplificando el potencial de caída... En lo personal, ahora mismo NO lo veo y la prueba es que sigo moviendo mis FI y PP hacia la RV... Por ejemplo, el lunes deberán entrar en el Ibex-35... Eso SÍ, la "idea" es SALIR en algún momento de la primera quincena de Enero... sino antes, aunque eso ya se verá sobre la marcha.

Mira, hay un "indicador" de que esa corrección acabará llegando y es la trayectoria del Dow Jones de Transportes... Lleva tiempo "descorrelacionado" del Dow Jones de Industriales y tiene una "figura" muy mala, aunque ese es un tema en el que paketazo podría "iluminarnos"...

Si abundamos un poco más allá, pues 2016 debiera sufrir fuertes oscilaciones en las Bolsas, pero si bien creo que se puede dar un Crack entre 2016 y 2018, el próximo año son las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. y, normalmente, suele acabar bien para las Bolsas. Sin embargo, el año previo (el actual) es siempre mucho mejor y ya vemos cómo va... de momento.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (19 Dic 2015)

Bueno Fernando, ya sé que decir emails raros es como no decir nada, te hago una copia de uno de ellos, siento que sea masivo.
Dear Reader,
Our elected officials just triggered an unstoppable economic crisis…

“A 50% stock market wipeout, a 40% real estate collapse, and a 300% rise in unemployment will strike … very soon.”

That’s not my prediction … that’s the prediction of famed economist James Dale Davidson.

James is the lone economist who predicted the fall of the Soviet Union, the stock market crash of 2000 and 2008, as well as the real estate bubble that hit in 2006.

Because of his accurate predictions, James has been invited to shake the hands and counsel the likes of former presidents Ronald Reagan and Bill Clinton, and he’s been a confidante to some of the most influential people in the world, people like the Rockefellers, the Clintons, Boris Yeltsin and Donald Trump, to name a few.

Now, I confess…

I dismissed James’ claims at first. 

But then he personally showed me the evidence…
7 indisputable charts (the 5th one hits Baby Boomers hard).

The ****** story behind a $5 bill … and why it has been shackled.

A prophetic warning woven into a forgotten manuscript from our Founding Fathers — they warned an economic “curse” would unfold if our elected official committed this one crime (and unfortunately, this one crime was just executed).
After seeing the proof for myself, I couldn’t deny the inevitable.

So I asked James if he could share his research with our readers.

He was hesitant at first.

As you will see, James isn’t great on camera. He can be a bit rough and even crude.

But I reassured James that Americans are tired of the well-polished clowns that show up on CNBC, CNN and Bloomberg. I told him that we need to hear the truth from a real economist, an authentic person who deeply cares for his country.

Thankfully, James agreed to do the video, as long as we provided the information for free, and if he could show viewers the simple steps he and his family are taking to survive the looming collapse.

We agreed to show the video for free — for the first week.

So, we put all of his research together in a controversial video presentation that we released a few days ago.

If you have any money in stocks, own a home, or have a savings account, it’s critical you watch it now while it is still free.

Simply click here to start your free video.

Kind regards, 

JL Yastine
Editorial Director, The Sovereign Society


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2015)

Interesante aporte *Fernando*, he mirado el DJT (dow jones transportes), y acumula una bajada de algo más de un 20% desde máximos.

Podría ser un indicador adelantado de lo que está por venir, así que quizá valga la pena tenerlo muy en cuenta.



En cuanto al metal, de momento está aguantando ese "super" soporte que hasta yo incluso dudaba si aguantaría, sin embargo, cada día que pasa sin perforarlo, se hace más fuerte, pues los vientos en contra no están logrando perforarlo, y en cuanto vengan vientos a favor, pues es probable que despegue de estas zonas que se están convirtiendo en un pequeño suelo durmiente, o lateral.

En cuanto al petróleo, sigo pensando que si aguanta este temporal por las cotas 33/36$, volará hasta como poco los 45$ en pocas semanas, ahora bien, perdido los 33$ perderá casi con total seguridad los 30$, e irá a zonas de antiguos soportes sobre los 26$/28$...en los tiempos que corren, me parecería casi imposible verlo ahí, y no apuesto por ello, sin embargo mantengo liquidez por si sonase la flauta. Ya sabéis que me posicioné en 35,5$, y no descarto aumentar si la sangría continúa.

Por cierto *Fernando*, subir los tipos de interés, no tiene nada que ver con estar mal del tarro...que también...es solo una operación de marketing diseñada para mantener la tensa calma de los mercados, ganar tiempo, y seguir viviendo del cuento...quien tiene la maquinita de hacer billetes, tiene el poder, no nos olvidemos.
Buen fin de semana a todos, y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# plastic_age: James Dale Davidson vive de "esto", pero lleva la "hostia" siendo "catastrofista". Sin embargo, es menos conocido el pasado bastante SUCIO del personaje y sus vinculaciones más que repugnantes con los poderes "fácticos" de EE.UU. Aún recuerdo cuando se le asoció de "alguna" manera con la muerte de Vince Foster, consejero y abogado de Clinton, y uno de los casos más extraños y NO resueltos de la política americana. Si no recuerdo mal, por esa época el ex jefe de la CIA, William Colby, andaba a sueldo de Davidson y, por cierto, también murió de forma misteriosa. Como no sabréis de lo que estoy hablando, os dejo este enlace...

- 14 Years Later, Mystery Still Remains in the Death of Vince Foster

En cuanto al "catastrofismo" de Davidson y sus alusiones al Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión, hay que notar que tuvo relación con Richard Mellon (otra "perla"...) y uno de su "estirpe" (Andrew Mellon) fue Secretario del Tesoro del entonces Presidente Hoover. Y éste dejo escrito uno de los consejos de esa RATA para solucionar la Crisis:

"Liquidar a los trabajadores, liquidar a las acciones, liquidar a los agricultores, liquidar bienes raíces... se purgará la podredumbre del Sistema. Los altos costos de la vida y la buena vida bajarán. La gente va a trabajar más duro, vivirá una vida más moral. Los valores serán ajustados, y las personas emprendedoras se darán cuenta de las personas más competentes."

Eso se le dijo a Hoover hace algo más... ¡8 décadas!, que se dice pronto... pero qué ACTUAL... ¿No? Luego, algunos "indocumentados" piensan que por aquí andamos unos cuantos "conspiranoicos" y no será que confunden la IDIOTEZ predominante con la Cultura y la Libertad de pensamiento...

# paketazo: SÍ, el Dow Jones de Transportes SIEMPRE ha "alumbrado" el camino a seguir... y otra cosa es el "timing" a aplicar, pero deja claro hacia dónde nos dirigimos y NO nos hacen falta Davidson y otros para ver lo que está bastante CLARO, al menos de momento.

¿El Petróleo? NO creo mucho en ese soporte de los $33/$35, pero incluso me adelanté al mismo, ya sabes que eso del "timing" NO es mi "fuerte", pero SÍ suelo prever las tendencias... Bien, ya dije que veía un amplio rango entre los $40-$30 y, puntualmente, según mis "pautas" podrían verse precios que no debieran ir más abajo de los $26,04... Sin embargo, tengo "munición" cargada para precios más bajos y, la verdad, e insisto en ello: lo veo tan CLARO que no tengo ninguna duda y no voy a sufrir con las minusvalías latentes. Aplico lo mismo que en los MPs: dinero que NO vaya a precisar y en este caso sin plazo hasta que doble la inversión...

Y dejo esto otro...

Vozpópuli - Cinco mentiras preelectorales

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Dic 2015)

Para tener en cuenta...

- BREAKING NEWS: U.S. Silver Production Plunges : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo el que os dejo...

- Rebelion. Perspectivas econ

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Dic 2015)

Hola, os dejo un artículo sobre el fracking

El milagro del

Yo estoy totalmente en contra del fracking porque es la ruina absoluta para la agricultura y ganadería de las zonas en las que lo ponen en funcionamiento. Contamina todos los acuíferos y literalmente lo mata todo en kilómetros a la redonda. Y eso si no pilla una vena de agua que puede llegar a contaminar zonas a 100km de distancia.

Por eso hay tanto interés en que países como el nuestro usemos fracking, para destrozar nuestra economía agrícola y ganadera. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2015)

Hola, Pedernal: Amplio lo que comentas sobre el Fracking con otro buen artículo...

- Perspectiva ambiental y futuro del fracking en EspaÃ±a

Será que no hay capacidad en España para generar Energía solar, eólica y otras más que podrían aplicarse a un "mix" que minorase nuestra dependencia energética del exterior, pero está CLARO que esto NO interesa. Bueno, esperemos que de las elecciones de hoy salgan "algunos" que confronten, entre otras cosas, el tema energético de nuestro país y también, ya de paso, que se le "palmeen" las orejas a las Eléctricas...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Dic 2015)

Ahí os dejo otro interesante artículo. Es muy largo, pero merece la pena... Por cierto, "suena" algo que ya pronostiqué hace años: el período 2016-2020... También se vaticinan precios bastante más altos para el Petròleo... En fin, muy completo e interesante.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...lar-analistas-predicen-un-derrumbe-financiero

Saludos.


----------



## 52rnpz (21 Dic 2015)

oh! amada inflación, tú que eres la elegida para corregir los falsos delirios de grandeza.

Tú que imperios, naciones, Reyes y gobiernos postras a tus pies, bloqueando su soberbia y expansión.

Sólo aquellos que realmente te conocen, te temen y aman por ambos, pues tú eres como el padre; solo aquellos que han hecho los deberes recompensas y aquellos que te ignoraron y desafiaron castigaste.

Tú que nos das señales día a día para que te entendamos, te escuchemos y aceptemos.

Que todo el esfuerzo de una vida es inútil si este no se encuentra sostenido sobre una base cimentada y la ignorancia no te exhibe de culpa.
Tú que rompiendo con toda tu rabia nos demuestras que el crédito es crédito y el señoreaje es señoreaje.

Que el mismo papel/bit pintado o numerado de diferente forma adapta el valor y luminiscencia propio del oro, o la inutilidad y desinterés del bono español a 5 años.

Yo vi mucho pícaro aprovechándose de tu castigo, comprando voluntades y servicios sexuales a precio de risa.

Por que tu castigo afecta a inocentes?
- No todo es el precio, ellos olvidaron su valor.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Dic 2015)

Hola, vemos que los mamandurrios del BOE, el PPSOE han vuelto a ganar, mi opinión es que de alguna manera gobernarán porque de lo contrario España sería un cisne negro que podría provocar una gran reacción en cadena.

La suerte está echada, ya nada volverá a ser como antes, somos afortunados los que llegamos a esta parte de la historia con salud y conocimientos suficientes para lograr sobrevivir.

Gracias a todos los que aportais vuestra experiencia de vida y compartis una visión de futuro diferente a lo establecido.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bocanegra: ¿PP/PSOE han vuelto a "ganar"? NO, amigo mío, han sufrido un fortísimo varapalo y aún pueden dar "Gracias"... Tú, yo y muchos de los que andamos por este hilo abremos votado otras opciones, que no han "ganado" y tampoco tenían posibilidades de hacerlo, pero que SÍ ROMPEN con el Bipartidismo y las mayorías absolutas que imponen el RODILLO "democrático". Además, se va a tener que contar con las nuevas formaciones y también te digo una cosa: la "Ley" electoral es algo que se tiene que reformar porque un voto tiene que valer igual en cualquier lugar del país... Y de haber sido así, quizás, ahora hablaríamos de otros resultados muy diferentes... En fin, en lo personal, estoy satisfecho, que no contento, porque está claro que acabaremos en un adelanto de las elecciones generales y, probablemente, más pronto que tarde...

Y os dejo un artículo MUY inteligente y que va en la misma línea de lo que te acabo de comentar...

- Elecciones Generales 2015 - 20-D: Los votantes españoles somos unos cabronazos. Blogs de España is not Spain

Y también esto otro...

- Vozpópuli - Évole la lía de nuevo: los capos del lobby eléctrico acorralan a Montes por no dar la cara en Salvados

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Dic 2015)

Si fernandojcg, han vuelto a ganar(a su manera), y si, ha sufrido un fuerte varapalo, ahora no se podrán turnar para joder, tendrán que arreglárselas entre los dos para desgobernar en coalición, que lo harán...sus amos no permitirán otra situación.

La circunscripción única habría cambiado muchas cosas pero por ahora es lo que hay, esperemos conseguir cambiar esta absurda ley electoral. Una persona un voto.

Yo también estoy satisfecho y espero que este nuevo país que queremos construir llegue con el tiempo, hemos dado un paso de gigante en muy poco tiempo que cuando se estudie en los libros de historia se hablará de una revolución social pacífica que cambió España.

Respecto a un adelanto de elecciones, pues creo que se dará pero quizá a uno o dos años vista, primero deben corregir los presupuestos generales del 2016 en primavera con sus recortes incluídos, ya lo avisó el presidente del Eurogrupo, Jeroen Dijsselbloem. Para ello hace falta que PPSOE hagan una gran coalición por el bien de sus amos.

Ayer leía a alguien en el foro que veía un gobierno de las SS(soraya Sáenz de Santamaría y Susana Díaz), quizá los tiros vengan por ahí ienso:


Bueno, ya veremos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Bocanegra: Bueno, los Presupuestos Generales se aprobaron previendo lo que iba a suceder o te crees que esa "gente" no sabía o intuía lo que iba a suceder... Mira, dentro de la mala gestión de Rajoy, quizás, una de las pocas que no estuvo desacertada fue precisamente esa... Ahora, esto habría causado más "trastornos" aún a los que añadir a cómo se las "maravillarán" para formar Gobierno.

Por otro lado, Bocanegra, me considero un buen estudioso de la Estrategia y ahora NO TOCABA ir un poco más allá... Es mejor que los que nos han llevado a la actual insolvencia como Sociedad y país se "desgasten"... De paso, ese tiempo que se gana, sirve para esperar algunos "cambios" -los que sean...- en la UE y que son necesarios. El vuelco reciente en el Gobierno portugués más los resultados electorales en España, van a hacer "reflexionar" a la Oligarquía de la UE. Más, si a todo esto añadimos, el "apaño" que se hizo para que el FN no obtuviese mejores resultados en las recientes consultas en Francia... Si lo miras fríamente, Bocanegra, a la UE le están creciendo los "enanos" y NO son precisamente Grecia...

Y dejo esto...

Para los que no lo ven factible...

- Costa Rica cierra el aÃ±o con un 99% de energÃ­a renovable - RT

Y siempre es interesante lo que dice Putin...

- Putin: "Espero que nunca estalle una guerra nuclear global; serÃ­a una catÃ¡strofe planetaria" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## amador (21 Dic 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Me uno al club del oro negro.

He entrado en USO a 10.61$.

Ale !, ya tenemos otro entretenimiento. 

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (21 Dic 2015)

amador dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Me uno al club del oro negro.
> 
> ...



Si se tiene sangre fría, cabeza, y un buen instrumento para invertir, es caballo ganador.

Las economías siempre se han movido por ciclos, y si más pronto o más tarde retornamos a un ciclo de crecimiento más o menos sostenido, el petróleo será un pilar fundamental de ese crecimiento.

No metáis mucho, ya que el instrumento que estamos usando muchos (USO/ETF-NY), a largo plazo difiere del precio real del activo subyacente, sobre todo si hay volatilidad, ahora bien, si nos aproximamos a un teórico suelo y punto de rebote con un margen de error del 10%, y en tiempo con un margen inferior a 3 meses, pues no hay problema. Los problemas surgen si por ejemplo el petróleo cae a 20$ y se mantiene ahí un par de años, el ETF va magnificando poco a poco las bajadas (la banca siempre gana, y en este caso el emisor)

Iremos viendo el tema, pero pienso que puede dar retornos interesante con una inversión contenida.

Un saludo y buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## andyy (21 Dic 2015)

Buenas, yo no dije nada, pero al igual que amador entré en USO la semana pasada a 11,05 para acompañaros en el viajecillo, por supuesto entré con cuidadínnnnn como dice paketazo.
Ahora mismo viendo el Ibex también estaba pensando en mover algún PP que está en RF a corto y llevarlo a RV española durante un par de semanitas para arañar algún punto al igual que hace fernandojcg,,,,,,,, pero no acabo de atreverme....se admiten apuestas

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Bueno, bienvenido al "club"... No sé cómo nos irá, pero posiblemente mejor que en una liquidez "muerta de risa" en la cuenta corriente de la entidad bancaria de turno. ¿Qué hay riesgo? Pues, como en casi todo hoy en día... Se han "cargado" el ahorro conservador y no hay más remedio que "mojarse el culo", pero siempre con ¡Ojo!... No es cuestión de "calentarse".

# paketazo: Ya nos irás "iluminando"... Que yo esto de los ETFs NO es lo mío, pero si el Crudo cae en torno a los $33,50 miraré de promediar de nuevo...

# andyy: Yo ya moví el pasado viernes parte de mis FI y PP hacia el Ibex-35. Imagino que entrarán con el valor liquidativo de hoy y tengo que meditar la "jugada" para volver a hacer lo mismo, aunque también estoy barajando el Eurostoxx-50 y donde también llevo días entrando. Vamos a ver, andyy, en la Renta Fija a Corto Plazo está TODO visto este año y el próximo... de manera que si queremos sacar alguna "punta" de rentabilidad no hay más opción que la que estoy haciendo. Si no sale bien, pues se queda ahí y con el tiempo ya veremos si se recupera, a fin de cuentas estos niveles son interesantes en el corto plazo. Además, estacionalmente, es una buena época para hacer operaciones rápidas y otra cosa es que vayan a salir bien. Mí consejo, si quieres seguir el "ejemplo" de lo que yo estoy haciendo, es que vayas haciendo traspasos de muy poca cuantía y que no representen más allá del 40% del total patrimonial en los FI y del 20% en los PP: y aquí mejor diversificar en los tres índices: Ibex-35, Eurostoxx-50 y S&P 500. Y nada de "avaricia", en cuanto se "cubra" la rentabilidad de la Renta Fija a 1-2 años... pues retornando adonde estaba.

# bankiero: Las mineras "oreras" van a ser una buena inversión, al igual que muchas otras mineras, aunque no pertenezcan al sector de los MPs, pero tengo serias dudas de si ahora es el momento más "oportuno". Lo digo porque si los índices se van abajo y BASTANTE, pues creo que las mineras lo reflejarán en su precio, al menos en primera instancia y luego ya se estabilizarían... En esto estoy de acuerdo respecto a lo que comentó paketazo en su momento: en una fuerte caída una minera -y ya veré...- y una petrolera -que también ya veré...-.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Dic 2015)

Es sencillo iluminaros respecto a los ETF, para los profanos del tema, y hablando de manera "entendible" y un poco superflua, se podría decir que un ETF es lo más parecido a posicionarse (corto o largo) en un subyacente, pero con una "desventaja", que se puede definir de muchos modos.

Lo mejor es poner un ejemplo: 

Supongamos que abrimos posición en USO a 11$ y una equivalencia con el subyacente (petróleo) de 35$...el petróleo cae un 5% en una semana a 33,25$, y el ETF se iría a 10,45$

La semana siguiente recupera 5% 34,91$, y el ETF 10,97$, perdemos un poco ya que aun que recupere el mismo % que ha bajado, es sobre una cantidad menor, y lógicamente menor precio final...a mayores, en los cierres, suele existir un pequeño redondeo mínimo a favor del emisor, apenas puede ser un 0.01% diario o semanas, pero con el paso del tiempo, ese hipotético 0,01% va creciendo.

En el caso concreto de USO, apenas se nota esa variación, pero como cualquier ETF, por muy bueno que sea, al pasar un año algo se nota, quizá un 5% respecto al subyacente (hablo de cantidades no concretas), es solo para que os hagáis una idea.

Luego hay ETF malos, que incluso solo en un mes, esa variación puede ser ya del 5%, y no entremos ya en los apalancados.

Por eso hay que procurar entrar con poco dinero respecto a nuestra cartera, e intentar "adivinar" un suelo, o acercarnos a él lo más posible...o evidentemente ir a favor de la tendencia (ahora bajista en el petróleo)

*Bankiero* si los índices cayesen con fuerza, las mineras se verán arrastradas. No obstante, yo también las veo plausibles como buena inversión, siempre y cuando no se vayan al tacho.

Ya comenté que una de mis pifias hace años fue una empresa de aluminios (Kaiser), que de la noche a la mañana quebró (era de las mas grandes del mundo), y me soplo en aquella época 1000€, que me dolieron especialmente, pues no estaba yo muy boyante.

Como dice *Fernando* ahora mismo los ahorradores están relativamente "jodidos" si buscan rentabilizar ese ahorro. Yo me considero ahorrador desde siempre, pero los últimos 5 años, no he logrado un vehículo lo suficientemente decente como para poder decir "aquí se queda el dinero un par de años y me voy tranquilo"

El oro de momento me ofrece esa tranquilidad, como sabéis también tengo unos cuantos bitcoins, que me tienen mas tranquilo que invertir en bolsa (de momento), nada en RV, salvo ese ETF con poca pasta, y el resto a la espera de mejores oportunidades (que las habrá). Quizá mi tarea pendiente que iré solucionando, sería cambiar algo de € a otra divisa, no lo descarto, pero sería también una cantidad mínima.

Buenas tardes a todos, y un saludo


----------



## amador (21 Dic 2015)

Muchas gracias por la explicación paketazo. Me ha quedado muy claro. Te explicas muy bien, podrías dar cursos.

Otro inconveniente son los 20$ que te clava el broker por movimiento, en mi caso lo he hecho con ING que me ha parecido muy sencillo con la página web que tienen. Ha sido mi primera vez :o

Saludos



paketazo dijo:


> Es sencillo iluminaros respecto a los ETF, para los profanos del tema, y hablando de manera "entendible" y un poco superflua, se podría decir que un ETF es lo más parecido a posicionarse (corto o largo) en un subyacente, pero con una "desventaja", que se puede definir de muchos modos.
> 
> Lo mejor es poner un ejemplo:
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2015)

Hola, amador: En ING, aparte de los $20 tienes que añadir la comisión por el cambio de divisa... Hay Brokers más baratos, pero yo, al igual que tú, también he usado este banco, ya que sólo tengo dos posiciones tomadas (una acerera y el ETF USO). Bueno, como mi "pretensión" es ganar algo de "pasta", pues las comisiones son lo que menos me quitan el "sueño". Por cierto, también has de tener en cuenta que el USO cotiza en USD, así que hay otra "variable" que debes tener en consideración. Sin embargo, coincido con paketazo, en que parece un "caballo ganador" y lo único que se va a requerir es... ¡Paciencia!

# paketazo: Lo que te sucedió a ti, me paso también a mí con una "multinacional"... Y ahí sigue fuera de cotización. Afortunadamente, fue una cantidad muy residual y, en aquellos momentos, gané por otros lados, así que sólo me dejo muy mal "sabor de boca", pero NADA que ver con lo que viví en los mercados de Futuros... Quizás, lo que más me "pudo" es que me basé en unos fundamentales... que se diluyeron con el tiempo y la culpa fue mía por descuidar su "actualización".

Precisamente, hoy hablaba con un amigo mío, que siempre ha sido un ahorrador conservador, y me decía: "Hoy ya no ahorro". No porque no pueda, sino porque prefiere gastarlo antes que aceptar la miseria que le ofrecen.

Luego, más tarde, os enlazaré alguna información/artículo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo unas informaciones contradictorias respecto al Oro... Sigo sin verlo claro a corto plazo, aunque parece que el soporte está aguantando bien, pero en cuanto se acerca a los $1082 se da la vuelta...

- Commodity-Based Countries to Liquidate Wealth Funds & Gold | Armstrong Economics

- Hedge Fund Gold Positioning Has Never Been This Extreme | Zero Hedge

- Los fondos de cobertura compran y el oro rebota | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Dic 2015)

buenos días ,,, que lujo de comentarios ,,, que conste que pregunto sin tener claro si invertir , es mas por aprender ,, jeje
Paquetazo , en estas posiciones de etf , se pueden poner stops? imagino que con el tema del uso , la jugada es ir a largo y aunque caiga , ir promediando con pequeñas compras , pero la pregunta es que stop le pondrías?
y otra pregunta para los que tenéis las posiciones en el broker de ing
por el simple hecho de darse de alta , si no haces ningún movimiento ya tienes que pagar o es solo por movimientos ? ,, creo recordar que era 8 euros en el Ibex y 20 para las bolsas extranjeras. Porque lo que si estoy tentado de hacer es darme de alta para ver la plataforma e ir tomando medidas.


----------



## paketazo (22 Dic 2015)

timi dijo:


> buenos días ,,, que lujo de comentarios ,,, que conste que pregunto sin tener claro si invertir , es mas por aprender ,, jeje
> Paquetazo , en estas posiciones de etf , se pueden poner stops? imagino que con el tema del uso , la jugada es ir a largo y aunque caiga , ir promediando con pequeñas compras , pero la pregunta es que stop le pondrías?
> y otra pregunta para los que tenéis las posiciones en el broker de ing
> por el simple hecho de darse de alta , si no haces ningún movimiento ya tienes que pagar o es solo por movimientos ? ,, creo recordar que era 8 euros en el Ibex y 20 para las bolsas extranjeras. Porque lo que si estoy tentado de hacer es darme de alta para ver la plataforma e ir tomando medidas.



Más que un stop, lo que quizá podría plantearme, sería estarme quieto, y no promediar más, si veo que se inicia un lateral por debajo de los 30$, y esperar a comprar más cuando las medias móviles 50 y 200 sesiones se vuelvan alcistas.

Si viera una bajada rápida por ejemplo en un par de semanas al petróleo en 28$, sí que promediaría a la baja, sin embargo si veo que pasan 6 meses para irse a 28$, quizá me estaría quieto y esperaría a un giro claro del mercado.

A tu otra pregunta, la mayoría de bancos comerciales no cobran comisión por darse de alta o abrir una cuenta de valores, otra cosa es un broker, que sí suelen cobrar un % al año o una comisión por abrir la cuenta y mantenerla abierta.

Si vas a operar, o tienes pensado operar muy poco o nada, el broker de un banco (BBVA,SAN,ING...) te llega y te sobra, es probable que pagues un poco más por operación, pero si ya tienes allí la cuenta corriente, siempre es más cómodo que hacer de nuevo papeleos para abrir una cuenta nueva.

Muchos bancos y brokers hacen un test de conveniencia sobre el producto cuando se contrata por primera vez, es más o menos para no pillarse las manos si te arruinas comprando derivados, ETF, y demás productos financieros que requieren un mínimo de conocimiento para operar y entender su funcionamiento...es evidente que si hacen ese test, es por que muchos se han arruinado con ello, así que tenedlo en cuenta, no estamos comprando palomitas para ir al cine, es dinero de verdad en un producto de mentira, no lo olvidéis.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## nekcab (22 Dic 2015)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Bueno, bienvenido al "club"... No sé cómo nos irá, pero posiblemente mejor que en una liquidez "muerta de risa" en la cuenta corriente de la entidad bancaria de turno. ¿Qué hay riesgo? Pues, como en casi todo hoy en día... Se han "cargado" el ahorro conservador y no hay más remedio que "mojarse el culo", pero siempre con ¡Ojo!...
> 
> ..."



Fernando, me estás asustando. Cualquiera q te leyera... hasta da para invertir en acciones de unas Bankia cualquiera. Por dios, Fernando, no nos asustes. 'Semos' personas temerosas del dios "crack bursátil".


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# nekcab: Bueno, cuando uno escribe intenta ser lo más "claro" posible, pero después queda al libre albedrío la "interpretación"... NO, no soy partidario de la Bolsa, pero tampoco lo soy de tener la liquidez "muerta de risa" y, por lo tanto, puedo permitirme el "mojarme el culo" para intentar "pescar" algo, pero como buen "fundamentalista" intentaré hacerlo en algo que esté ligado a la economía REAL, ya sea en el Crudo o/y empresas ligadas a las Materias Primas, por tanto nada que ver con "Bankias" y semejantes, aparte de no utilizar instrumentos asociados a los derivados: para mí el ETF USO NO lo es... 

Además, tampoco me voy a "calentar": como mucho el 15% de la liquidez y, seguramente, NI eso. Vamos, nekcab, que NO soy nuevo en esto y si hubieran depósitos alrededor del 4% es que ni me lo hubiera planteado.

¿"Crack bursátil"? Me parece que he escrito bastante al respecto y lo espero... Tampoco hay que descubrir el "aceite" para saberlo, ya que por pura lógica "evolutiva" acabará llegando y parece que más pronto que tarde. Sin embargo, ¿estás seguro de que sólo veremos el bursátil? Pues, dependiendo de su "intensidad", ya veremos qué activos se librarían y aquí hasta podemos incluir la liquidez "cautiva" dentro del Sistema bancario.

En fin, NO es mi intención animar a nadie a que tome riesgos innecesarios, pero de la misma forma que podemos "aconsejar" a los MPs, también podemos hacerlo en aquello que observemos que puede dar unos interesantes retornos. Ahora bien, siguiendo con nuestra particular "filosofía": primero hay que estudiar el "producto" y si "convence" adelante y sino a otra cosa...

Y dejo esto... nekcab: leyendo a Laborda puedes enlazarlo también con mi comentario...

- Vozpópuli - La oportunidad perdida

Y por cosas como ésta es NECESARIO "cambiar" muchas cosas en nuestro país...

- La Reina Letizia estrena 130.500 euros en ropa y joyas en 2015. Noticias de Casas Reales

Anda que no sale caro vestir a una "esparrago"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2015)

Hola, de nuevo...

# nekcab: Repito la pregunta: ¿Sólo bursátil? Viendo lo que se está viendo en las Divisas y Materias Primas YA se están dando el "Crack" en otros activos...

- SudÃ¡n del Sur devalÃºa su moneda un 84%

- La moneda de AzerbaiyÃ¡n se hunde un 50% al flotar

- KazajistÃ¡n tiene el 27% de sus reservas en oro

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Dic 2015)

Hola:

Os dejo un enlace sobre el oro negro que parece interesante. 

La OPEP estÃ¡ en peligro â€” Insider.pro â€” economics, investment and trading, technology and lifestyle

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Siempre me han interesado las opiniones de Marc Faber y os dejo la última entrevista que le han hecho...

- Marc Faber: I

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Dic 2015)

#fernandojcg. Niño Becerra creo que es de tu misma opinión en cuanto a la subida de tipos de USA
La Carta de la Bolsa - Tipos USA


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Dic 2015)

Hola, amador: Es que es de "cajón"... La mayor parte de los economistas "sensatos" NO ven motivos reales para la subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. En todo caso, como dice Marc Faber, se debían haber producido muchísimo antes, pero desde luego NO ahora que se están conociendo datos que vaticinan un recrudecimiento de la Recesión que NUNCA nos abandonó... Simplemente, se cayó tanto que, lógicamente, hubo un "repunte", pero lo que se dice "salir", insisto en que NO se salió en ningún momento y que mejor prueba que lo visto en nuestro país en estos años...

Por cierto, fijaros si está "jodida" la cosa que, después de leer uno de los artículos que os enlazo, he calculado el ratio del Oro vs Crudo: 29,44... Es decir, con el precio más deprimido en el Oro de los últimos años se pueden comprar 29,44 barriles de Crudo con UNA SOLA ONZA (31,10 gramos)... ¿Es esto "normal"? Va a ser que NO... Por tanto, la apuesta por el Crudo sólo puede ser "caballo ganador" en el tiempo y, por supuesto, el Oro no le va a ir a la zaga, aunque disminuyendo ese ratio respecto al Crudo y que es absolutamente "demencial"... Y la pregunta es: ¿Qué coño de "recuperación" nos están "vendiendo"?

amador, el problema de la "claudicación" del USD es que no veo que vaya a ser a través de una transición "pacífica", a no ser que hayan unos determinados "acuerdos" que deriven en un nuevo Sistema monetario internacional y que implicaría, SÍ o SÍ, un reset o una quita muy amplia de la Deuda mundial. De no ser así, malos los tiempos que se avecinarán...

Y dejo esto...

- 2016: Â¿QuÃ© le espera al oro y la plata? - Guillermo Barba

- http://kingworldnews.com/whats-in-store-for-gold-and-oil-in-2016-may-surprise-investors/

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (23 Dic 2015)

Gracias por vuestras aportaciones y os deseo unas felices fiestas


----------



## timi (23 Dic 2015)

me uno al mensaje Atom , felices fiestas y gracias por las aportaciones


----------



## TheRedHawk (23 Dic 2015)

¡Hombre! Ya iban siendo horas de que el señor Guillermo Barba se hiciese web propia!

Es una forma mucho mejor de impartir sus conocimientos, en comparación a blogs de Forbes, donde digamos, la impresión que causa es más de economista "pachanguero" (sin serlo en absoluto, lógicamente)

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fff (23 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Es que es de "cajón"... La mayor parte de los economistas "sensatos" NO ven motivos reales para la subida de las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. En todo caso, como dice Marc Faber, se debían haber producido muchísimo antes, pero desde luego NO ahora que se están conociendo datos que vaticinan un recrudecimiento de la Recesión que NUNCA nos abandonó... Simplemente, se cayó tanto que, lógicamente, hubo un "repunte", pero lo que se dice "salir", insisto en que NO se salió en ningún momento y que mejor prueba que lo visto en nuestro país en estos años...
> 
> Por cierto, fijaros si está "jodida" la cosa que, después de leer uno de los artículos que os enlazo, he calculado el ratio del Oro vs Crudo: 29,44... Es decir, con el precio más deprimido en el Oro de los últimos años se pueden comprar 29,44 barriles de Crudo con UNA SOLA ONZA (31,10 gramos)... ¿Es esto "normal"? Va a ser que NO... Por tanto, la apuesta por el Crudo sólo puede ser "caballo ganador" en el tiempo y, por supuesto, el Oro no le va a ir a la zaga, aunque disminuyendo ese ratio respecto al Crudo y que es absolutamente "demencial"... Y la pregunta es: ¿Qué coño de "recuperación" nos están "vendiendo"?
> 
> ...



_Esto se debe a su elevado valor. Dicho valor proviene –como ha explicado Carl Menger, fundador de la Escuela Austríaca de Economía en “El Dinero” y “Sobre el origen del dinero”- de una demanda permanentemente insatisfecha por parte del público, que lo quiere. Hay quien confunde esto con que lo que da valor al oro es su escasez. No es la escasez per se, sino el apetito, *la demanda perenne de la gente sobre un activo que no se puede multiplicar sin límites.*
Las personas en todo momento quieren más y más oro, no menos._

Ya conoceis todos mi opinión. Tiene sentido. Para mí totalmente sentido. Lo veo lógico, natural y honesto.

Pero... está claro que estamos viviendo tiempos en que la gente esta dormida (ha olvidado que es el dinero y de donde sale)?
No, la gente nunca ha estado más viva... quizás, y puede que sólo quizás, la gente se está volviendo rematadamente estúpida. Para muestra un botón... no, dos botones...

Las reinas magas. http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...inas-magas-cabalgatas-de-reyes-de-madrid.html
Sesame Credit. China Just Launched the Most Frightening Game Ever â€” and Soon It Will Be Mandatory

Y sabeis que hay muchos más... 

Despertaremos algún día?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# fff: De acuerdo en lo que comentas y te matizaría algo en cuanto a la "estupidez" humana y es que hace tiempo que la gente ha perdido la asociación de los MPs con lo que se considera "dinero". Realmente, ¿es "culpa" de la gente? Si ya hace décadas que sólo conocen un SÓLO "formato" de dinero y su REALIDAD se basa en el mismo: "papel" y apuntes contables... NO, fff, no es "culpa" de la gente, máxime si ésta NO conoce las propiedades del "auténtico" dinero y que sólo está al alcance de aquellos con cierta formación cultural y/o "educativa". En el fondo, fff, la gente le concede valor a los MPs cuando se siguen regalando joyas de ese tipo y, al menos, en la forma "tradicional" algo SÍ ha quedado.

Bueno, uno de los objetivos de este hilo es recordar cuál es el "dinero" que, históricamente, SIEMPRE ha sido considerado como tal, pero también hay que ser muy conscientes de que una labor "educativa" minoritaria no puede tener ningún gran alcance y menos en un país como el nuestro. Mira, me viene al "pelo" este artículo y, ya de paso, MUY MALA SEÑAL en cuanto a la evolución futura de las Bolsas...

- El BdE avisa de que la riqueza de las familias cada vez es más sensible a la bolsa. Noticias de Economía

Y aprovecho la ocasión para desearos a todos unas muy Felices Fiestas y que el próximo Año 2016 nos sea lo más favorable posible... aunque -insisto en ello- seguid haciendo los "deberes". Parece que tendremos que echar mano de ellos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ayer hice un comentario que hoy voy a ampliar un poco más. Me refería a un posible ordenamiento en el Sistema monetario mundial y parece que están en "ello", aunque el "formato", sin medidas complementarias (y me refiero a la Deuda...), NO es muy creíble, pero bueno parece que son CONSCIENTES de que habrá un momento en que se tendrá que abordar el "problema" y espero que GLOBALMENTE...

Bien, y de esto NO se ha comentado NADA en los habituales canales "oficiales" de desinformación, la pasada semana en el FMI se dio impulso al plan que llevan elaborando para que su "moneda" DEG reemplace al USD... Esto coincide también con la aprobación en el congreso de los EE.UU. de aprobar la reforma para cambiar la forma de votar en el FMI, diluyendo por tanto el "Poder" ejercido por el G-7. Tras este anuncio, la organización anuncío que iba a duplicar su dinero hasta 477.000 millones de DEG vs los 238.000 millones actuales.

Ahí os dejo una ampliación de lo que comento...

- Press Release: IMF Managing Director Christine Lagarde Welcomes U.S. Congressional Approval of the 2010 Quota and Governance Reforms

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Dic 2015)

*fff* estupidez y ser humano han ido siempre de la mano, no puedes disociar ambas palabras.

En cuanto al ejemplo de la cabalgata de "reinas", yo no veo el problema dónde nos lo quieren hacer ver. Para mi el problema es que la ciudadanía de por bueno gastar 30.000€ en unos fantoches montados en unos motocarros tirando caramelos.

Mis padres no tuvieron eso, ni mis abuelos, ni mis bis abuelos...ni falta que les hizo. Hemos convertido el día a día en una obra de teatro, y los actores somos todos nosotros.

La navidad hoy, no es más que un merchandising, como lo es el día de los enamorados, el día de la madre/padre, y toda esa pantomima que damos por buena y dónde "fundimos" el dinero en paparruchas innecesarias, obviando lo fundamental y que por aquí hemos comentado tantas veces.

El segundo artículo que aportas es bastante más serio, ya que lo que parece un juego, puede ser el futuro o ya presente de millones de personas...y no es que sea malo, lo malo es que haya otras personas detrás de esa "mano protectora"...yo lo siento, pero no me fio de ninguna persona que trate de gobernarme para mi propio beneficio, y por lo tanto, jamás admitiré un control férreo sobre mis decisiones en base a leyes absurdas que limiten mis libertades básicas, como elegir lo que leer, o con quién hablar por ejemplo.

Rebote momentáneo del oro negro, no tiremos campanas al vuelo hasta que perfore los 40$, o nos desesperemos salvo que pierda los 33/32$.

Me dan ganas de abrir un corto del S&P para enero...veremos si puedo evitarlo, no me apetece nada.

Un saludo, y buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, a mí no me molesta nada que pueda reportar felicidad a otros... Además, las Cabalgatas de Reyes son tradicionales en nuestro país y yo las recuerdo desde pequeño, por tanto han sido algo habitual en nuestra Sociedad desde hace muchos años. NO, no creo que en el tema de la "ilusión" de los críos haya que recortar un solo Euro y bastante tienen con el día a día, a pesar de que sus padres intenten aminorarlo en la medida de sus posibilidades... No hace falta recordar que por muchas casas de nuestro país, y por desgracia, NO van a pasar los Reyes...

Otra cuestión, que ya roza la "paranormalidad", es cambiar el "formato"... Tradicionalmente, SIEMPRE han sido los tres Reyes Magos y aplicar aquí "feminismos" más entendidos NO tiene ningún sentido.

Respecto al Crudo, quizás la subida de hoy tiene que ver con la disminución de los inventarios en EE.UU. donde esta semana han caído en 5,88 millones de barriles. El trasfondo sigue siendo malo después de leer bastantes artículos sobre la producción actual y nos queda la "aportación" de Irán... Creo que para primeros de año y con 500.000 barriles más que añadir a la "saturación" actual del mercado, pero bueno en el tema del Crudo NO tengo la menor prisa y seguro que el próximo año se pueden ver precios más altos, aunque dentro de una fuerte volatilidad y que no será ajena a los distintos activos...

Por cierto, hoy me he llevado una alegría con "mi" acerera y es que la subida ha sido fortísima en el sector... Como ahora no sigo los mercados más que de tanto en tanto, pues no sé si he perdido una buena ocasión para vender, aunque me parece que esperaré hasta primeros del próximo año. Y ésta subida que comento muy posiblemente se deba a lo que comenta esta noticia...

- Bloomberg Business

Je,je,je... paketazo, esta tarde pensaba lo mismo que tú respecto al corto en el S&P 500, pero la verdad quiero mantenerme lejos de los Futuros y por las "razones" que ya conoces. Como mucho, y en función de los niveles alcanzados, consideraré un ETF inverso en el Ibex-35... Y ya veremos, porque tengo también en el "radar" el GLD... En fin, que busco retornos muy modestos y, de momento, prefiero no volver a aquel "mundo".

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Dic 2015)

Feliz Navidad a tod@s, y Feliz Rally bursátil...8:


----------



## Pedernal (23 Dic 2015)

Hola, pues yo creo que a los niños lo mismo les da que les tire los caramelos, los reyes magos, peter pan, miky mause o quien sea. Somos los adultos los que les metemos "rollos" raros en la cabeza. La Navidad es la celebración romana del culto al Sol Invicto, o solsticio de invierno... Habrá que enseñarle a nuestra prole que las formas en las que les toman el pelo son variadas...
Un saludo...


----------



## Bucanero (23 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches el tema de Madrid y su cabalgata para mi roza el esperpento pero que para mí es muy peligroso pues no deja de ser a mi manera de ver un experimento social más. Se que viene de una fiesta pagana pero reconozco que me gusta tal como está y a mis hijos no quiero que los contaminen con mamandurrias de estas. En fin quizás sea el ocaso de unos tiempos pasados y los comienzos de unos nuevos pero yo me resisto a tanta tontuna. Es solo mi humilde opinión. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2015)

Hola, Bucanero: Totalmente, de acuerdo... Todos hemos sido críos y muchos hoy son padres y abuelos, por tanto sabemos de lo "emblemática" que es esa fecha para los niños y, en lo personal, creo que debe pervivir como siempre ha sido. Y los "experimentos" con gaseosa...

Eso SÍ, quien quiera mantenerse al margen, pues nada que decir, aunque el mito de los Reyes Magos es algo diferente a la Navidad... No fue hasta el Siglo VIII o IX cuando se "aceptaron" los TRES Reyes Magos, ya que hasta ese entonces el número de los mismos podía ser "cualquiera"... En fin, lo comento porque en su momento leí una obra muy interesante de Franco Cardini: "Los Reyes Magos. Historia y Leyenda"...

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (23 Dic 2015)

Hola
En fin, los puntos de vista en las cosas del ocio, eventos y demás dislates ya se sabe, personalmente opino que hay que mantener tradiciones sin necesidad de que las carrozas de los reyes sean de Gucci o Cartier, lo que no hay que perder nunca es el sentido común y mucho me temo que nuestros antepasados tenían más que nosotros.

Al hilo de la "reina maga"..... esta tarde me he reído mucho con un amigo, me comenta que siempre le apasionó el cuadro de "Las tres Gracias" de Rubens y que después de esta navidad con el culo gordo que se le va a poner, piensa luchar a capa y espada por desplazar a una de las Gracias, que "él quiere ser un Gracio", hemos disertado sobre quien sería el político competente para llevar a cabo el disparate... y ya se que no os váis a sorprender, pero hemos encontrado varios.

Pasad unos buenos días, y que el año entrante sigamos todos por aquí disfrutando, aportando o aprendiendo,,, lo que cada cual pueda y quiera.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Dic 2015)

Curioso y hasta ahora... desconocido.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...to-de-una-guerra-nuclear-entre-eeuu-y-la-urss

Saludos.


----------



## amador (23 Dic 2015)

Me parece una buena idea poner Reinas Magas.

Los que no lo veis así, pues estáis "carcas", y os lo digo con cariño.

A partir de 1974 ya podían correr mujeres en los San Fermines.

En los Moros y Cristiano de Alcoi no dejaban desfilar a las mujeres hasta hace pocos años. Ya pueden.

Lo mismo con las movidas esas de la Semana Santa en el sur ...

Así mil cosas. ¿Por qué tienen que ser hombres los que traigan regalos?

Ni que fuera eso de los Reyes Magos pura Historia que no se pueda alterar ... es un mito y como tal puramente de épocas donde la mujer no pintaba un pito ...

Despertad .

Buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2015)

Ja,ja.ja... amador: SÍ, soy un "carca" y me parece que así seguiré lo que me quedé... Mira que soy bastante "liberal" en cuanto a respetar las ideas de los demás, pero me has puesto unos ejemplos que rompen con las "tradiciones" y, la verdad, ese exceso de "modernidad" NO es para mí... Dicho también con todo el respeto que me mereces, amador. Sin embargo, te dejo una frase de José Luis Borges y que sirve para todo el mundo...

- "Quizás haya enemigos de mis opiniones, pero yo mismo, si espero un rato, puedo ser también enemigo de mis opiniones."

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Dic 2015)

mientras esperamos " cagar el tio " esta noche , dejo esto para entretenernos.

La OPEP espera que el crudo suba de forma gradual hasta los US$ 80 en 2020 - Diario Financiero


- "Quizás haya enemigos de mis opiniones, pero yo mismo, si espero un rato, puedo ser también enemigo de mis opiniones."

para enmarcar Fernando

saludos y a disfrutar con la familia ,,, felices fiestas .


----------



## Dev-em (24 Dic 2015)

amador dijo:


> Me parece una buena idea poner Reinas Magas.
> 
> Los que no lo veis así, pues estáis "carcas", y os lo digo con cariño.
> 
> ...



Permíteme que disienta , aunque sea parcialmente , este tipos de cambios de ultima hora , lamentablemente , también servirán para que algunos niños y niñas despierten a la dura realidad y pierdan la ilusión antes de tiempo .

Cosa que tampoco será buena para los proveedores "Reales" , los padres.

P.D.
Por lo demás : 

Zorionak, felices fiestas y bon nadal a todos.

Y a ver si el 2016 nos sale mejor de como lo pintan los que dicen saber ....

.... Que es lo que todos deseamos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Dev-em: Yo en casos como el que apuntas dejo el tema al libre "albedrío"... Siempre se podrá elegir la "modalidad" de Cabalgata, vamos si la "moda" no va más allá y que NO creo, la verdad...

¿El 2016? "Pinta" MAL, pero muchas veces en situaciones parecidas, e decir cuando hay mucho "consenso" al respecto, pues suele suceder todo lo contrario. Como el futuro NO lo conocemos y tengo "inquietudes"... pues algunos nos dedicamos a "prospeccionarlo" y que no es ninguna "ciencia exacta". Y, por otra parte, en este hilo aplicamos lo de "Hombre prevenido vale por dos".

¿El "saber"? Je,je,je... De Lao-Tse: "Saber que no se sabe, eso es humildad. Pensar que uno sabe lo que no sabe, eso es enfermedad."

Bien, os dejo un muy buen artículo...

- En Suecia... préstamos al -5%. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Saludos.


----------



## racional (24 Dic 2015)

timi dijo:


> La OPEP espera que el crudo suba de forma gradual hasta los US$ 80 en 2020 - Diario Financiero



Para que ocurrira eso la economia mundial deberia crecer y recuperarse, y dudo mucho que eso vaya a ocurrir, es posible que el mundo ya no vuelva a crecer nunca más.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2015)

Siempre se puede intentar cambiar las "reglas del juego"...

- "El hombre responsable se adapta al mundo; el irrazonable intenta adaptar el mundo a sí mismo. Así pues, el progreso depende del hombre irrazonable." (George Bernard Shaw)

En fin, racional, que pase Vd. también unas Felices Fiestas.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2015)

Hola, de nuevo... Y muy buenos los artículos que acabo de leer, especialmente el primero y que nos detalla la relación histórica de la Plata vs Crudo...

- Silver Price: May The 100-Year Force Be With You | Silver Phoenix

- Market Tops And Bottoms In Gold Price And Silver Price | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2015)

El petróleo puede irse a 80 o puede irse a 20, y me podéis argumentar y enlazar al respecto todo lo que queráis.

Aquí, como ya dije, estamos para sacar provecho de ello, o al menos intentarlo.

Así como el oro, es algo que podemos atesorar durante generaciones, el petróleo es algo más especulativo, pues sus oscilaciones vana ser bruscas en los próximos meses, no quepa duda. Hay demasiadas fuerzas e intereses tras el precio del barril como para que todos se queden cruzados de brazo viendo como se arruinan.

La industria del "oil" es lo más poderoso que hay a nivel industrial sobre la tierra, y hasta me da miedo solo de pensar que el precio pudiera ir más abajo, de lo que serían algunos capaces por volver a subirlo.

Técnicamente hemos abierto dónde correspondía el largo, con el riesgo que ello conlleva, si sale mal, pues nada, a seguir aprendiendo, y s sale bien, pues a sacar lo poco o mucho que podamos.

Fuera de la liquidez, tenemos muy pocas alternativas, y prefiero meter 1000€ en un ETF del que puedo obtener un beneficio de 300 o 400 si las cosas salen bien, o perder otro tanto, a meter 100.000€ en un depósito al 0,5% durante un año para ganar 500€ y no tener disponibilidad del mismo.

Tenemos que ser lo más astutos que podamos, el sistema reza por que gastemos nuestros pocos y míseros ahorros en hacer funcionar la bisagra, sin embargo, ya no tenemos 18 años cuando no había un mañana.

Mucho cuidado al respecto, tampoco es cuestión de envenenarnos, no esperéis haceros ricos con estos movimientos, es solo para intentar pagar la factura de la luz, y si se tercia, la del teléfono.

*Fernando* bella frase la de Borges, me la agencio por un tiempo como firma, pues es tan cierta, que no quiero que se me olvide.

Buen día a todos, y sobre todo, buena noche en familia los que puedan y quieran, y los que no, pues a disfrutarlo como mejor sepan o puedan.


----------



## CaraCortada (24 Dic 2015)

Felices Fiestas a todos y mi mas sincero agradecimiento a Don Fernando y cia con quienes me siento en deuda por la joya de hilo que manteneis de forma continua.


----------



## Spielzeug (24 Dic 2015)

Aunque no escribo mucho en este hilo, lo sigo pues es de lo mejor del foro.

Aprovecho para felicitar navidades y recordar la triste realidad:

_*Los reyes no son los padres, son los abuelos*_

Ocho de cada diez abuelos ayudan econÃ³micamente a sus hijos y nietos


Ayuda que devolveran sus hijos, nietos y biznietos con intereses... :|


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2015)

buen zarpazo ha pegado el crudo...


----------



## amtt (24 Dic 2015)

Hola a todos.

Bueno deciros q es un lujo leerlos todos los días ,en este rinconcito privilegiado.

Desearles unas felices fiestas a todos y que en este año que empieza estemos un poco mejor que en este 2015 aunque la cosa no pinta bien.

Estoy esperando para entrar en Repsol, pero parece q no quiere bajar de los 10 euros por acción, y nose si esperar o entrar ya.

A ver si paketazo o Fernando son y an amables de darnos un poco de luz sobre Repsol, nose si estamos en un soporte fuerte o si el suelo esta mas abajo.

Bueno lo dicho seguir asi q hay muchas personas en la sombra y felices fiestas chicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> buen zarpazo ha pegado el crudo...



Entiendo que es algo meramente "puntual" y había una fuerte sobreventa... Por otro lado, los gestores de Fondos de Inversión y Hedge Funds tienen que "maquillar" lo máximo posible sus carteras cara a la "foto" de finales de año. Eso no quita para que el Crudo pueda subir en el corto plazo, pero NO desde luego adonde algunos lo "esperamos"...

# paketazo: Está claro... En cierta ocasión, dijistes que NO perderías la ocasión de "robar" al Sistema si se terciaba y te referías a entradas puntuales en los mercados y yo soy de esa misma opinión. Más que "robar", hablemos de "sisar" porque tampoco vamos a arriesgar grandes cantidades, por tanto los retornos servirán para poca cosa, pero SÍ nos congraciarán con nosotros mismos si le hemos ganado una batalla al Sistema financiero. Además, tener algo fuera de su "círculo" como que es mucho mejor... y que por ahí lo llaman DESCONFIANZA.

# amtt: REP dio entrada hace dos días, cuando perdió los 10 Euros. En mí opinión, NO es momento de entrar ahí y espera -si te sigue interesando...- a la segunda mitad de Enero y donde es posible que el Ibex-35 corrija fuertemente, sino antes o poco después. En REP, más que en el Crudo, debes fijarte en la evolución del Índice, es decir en el el Ibex-35. Yo esa empresa la tengo en mi "radar" y si me decidiera a entrar igual lo comento por aquí, pero tampoco tengo pretensión de ser ningún "gurú", ya me entiendes... Lo único que busco es que este hilo sirva para que demos nuestras opiniones, informaciones y, si se tercia, las "percepciones" en relación a algunos activos financieros. NADA MÁS... 

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (24 Dic 2015)

Fernando,te entiendo perfectamente, yo seré consecuente con lo q haga,pero quiero entrar en el crudo como sea ya q veo q con el tiempo va a dar alegrías, hace unos dias entré con físico ,he cargado 1000 litros de diésel a 0,41 céntimos el litro pero quiero entrar de otra manera, el USO no lo entiendo, y he pensado de entrar con una petrolera por eso lo de Repsol , o si hay alguna otra mejor pues entrare en otra, solo me gustaria q dieras tu opinión sobre Repsol y ya yo vere cuando entro.

Bueno venga un saludo


----------



## frisch (24 Dic 2015)

Desearos a todos una buena nochebuena, si es en familia mejor y si no puede ser siempre con mucho afecto.

Agradecer los comentarios del hilo (aunque a veces algunos se pasan en vehemencia  - la vehemencia debe estar acompañada a dosis iguales o superiores de mucha humildad).

Bueno, a lo dicho, que esta noche sirva, aunque sólo sea una vez al año, para acercarnos más.

frisch


----------



## paketazo (24 Dic 2015)

*amtt* si te sirve de algo mi opinión respecto a entrar en REP, te la comento brevemente.

Hace un par de meses cometamos por aquí que a 10€ daría rebote, y así fue, dio la opción de comprar incluso por debajo de 10, y vender por encima de 11...no es gran cosa, pero no daba para mas el tema, y suerte el que lo pudo pillar.

Ahora te recomiendo que no mires directamente la cotización de REP, mírate la del IBEX, y en todo caso la del petróleo.

Para mi, el IBEX puede tener algo más de recorrido, pero con las incertidumbres que hay en el país, pienso que se puede venir abajo en las próximas semanas. A mi también me atrae REP, pero me atraería más con un IBEX por debajo de 8000, o incluso 7000 puntos.

A esos precios del índice (7000), y si todos los grandes valores le acompasan (salvo ITX que va a su rollo alcista "forever") , pienso que se podría comprar REP a 8€ o algo menos.

¿mala compra ahora?...si mantiene los dividendos no lo es, pero si en la próxima junta decide anularlos, pues mala compra si continuase cayendo.

Yo por ejemplo en su día tuve TEF a 15€, y la vendía a 13€, pero gané un buen pellizco al descontar los dividendos de 4 años...es un consuelo de pobre, pero más de pobre sería perder un 15%.

REP solo es buena compra hoy si garantiza pagar dividendo al menos los próximos 2 años...algo que con el petróleo a estos precios le va a costar sin desinvertir por algún lado.

Hagas lo que hagas, hazlo poco a poco, quiero decir, si quieres meter 6000€, pues haz 3 entradas de 2000 separándolas unas semanas. Así divides y es más probable que venzas a la larga.

Serte con tu decisión, y un saludo.


----------



## amador (24 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg# Está muy interesante el enlace sobre Plata + Petroleo que enlazas.

Reconozco que no se nada o casi nada de bolsa, mercados, etc. Pero como se interpretar gráficas, escalas logarítmicas, etc, me he parado a intentar entender un poco este artículo.

Parece algo razonable la argumentación, pero tampoco la veo definitiva. Las gráficas no demuestran que vaya a subir a corto plazo la plata o el petróleo. 

Por ejemplo en la segunda gráfica "petróleo +3 x plata", aún veo que queda margen hasta que toque la línea de abajo ( o sea que puede seguir bajando como un 30% hasta tocar). Y una vez allí puede hacer micro-rebotes como en los dos alcances anteriores.

Y en la gráfica 4 las rayas de tendencia me parece que tiene apoyos muy arbitrarios. Vamos que no me dice mucho.

Como dijo paketazo, en un mensaje anterior, y creo que con mucha razón, no se sabe que puede pasar el año que viene. Tomar algo de posiciones defensivas como dice fernando (hacer los deberes, je, je, je).

En conclusión, este hilo me entretiene mucho y me alumbra un campo, el de la economía y las finanzas, del cual era casi un ignorante y ahora se algo.

Muchas gracias al moderador del hilo que lo mantiene super vivo y a todos los participantes habituales. 

Los niños siempre son sinceros. Os dejo esto:

Could Santa Claus be a woman? These children give their views as to why they think not - Mirror Online

Felices fiestas.






fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo... Y muy buenos los artículos que acabo de leer, especialmente el primero y que nos detalla la relación histórica de la Plata vs Crudo...
> 
> - Silver Price: May The 100-Year Force Be With You | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amtt: Mí opinión es muy parecida a la de paketazo y vamos en mi anterior comentario ya te lo dí a entender. Verás, ahora mismo hay un auténtico "anacronismo" y es que las Bolsas americanas siguen estando muy fuertes, a pesar de los pesares... Y ahora ponte en la situación bastante lógica que se puede dar el próximo año: un S&P 500 entre los 1800 y 1500... Pues, amigo mío, a mí "modesto" entender, eso enviaría al Ibex-35 entre los 8500 y los 6100 aproximadamente. En ese hipotético caso, ¿tú crees que REP no se vería afectada en su cotización? Además, a los precios actuales, NO está recogiendo la actual caída en el Crudo, al menos -insisto en ello- en mi particular opinión...

Mira, amtt, ya te he dicho que yo estoy interesado en esa empresa y estuve a nada de entrar hace dos días y que debí hacer con una visión cortoplacista... Ahora me voy a esperar, pero en ese escenario que te he comentado, ¿dónde podríamos encontrar a REP? Pues, posiblemente, en los entornos que comenta paketazo, es decir los 8 Euros, pero con riesgo de irse más abajo... Dependerá de muchas variables: situación política de España, económico-financiera mundial, S&P 500 = Ibex-35, precio del Crudo, etc., etc.

Por consiguiente, amtt, PACIENCIA y ya iremos comentando por aquí las "jugadas"... aunque después nos cuesta aprovecharnos de ellas. Y es que para eso del "timing" siempre he estado bastante "negado"... Y, además, en el AT yo soy muy "básico" en su "interpretación". Eso no quita, amtt, para que REP sea otro posible "caballo ganador", pero sabiendo esperar...

# amador: Los gráficos SIEMPRE son interesantes, pero evidentemente los tiempos actuales, más las "distorsiones" en el mundo económico-financiero, hacen que debamos ser muy prudentes en la "interpretación" y "adaptación" a los tiempos actuales y que NO tienen NADA de "normales". Me explico... ¿No?

En cualquier caso, se agradecen explicaciones e interpretaciones como las que nos facilitas, a fin de cuentas aquí enlazamos informaciones que nos resultan interesantes, pero comprenderás que el análisis "exhaustivo" lo dejamos para quienes estén interesados. A mí, en lo personal, me gusta mucho más "diseccionar" temas históricos, geopolíticos y militares...

Y ahora SÍ que hasta mañana... Que paséis una buena noche y lo más Feliz posible.

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (25 Dic 2015)

Bueno,deciros q me vale muchísimo vuestras opiniones pues vienen de personas q conocéis "bastante bien "los mercados y teneis la cabeza bien amueblada.

A si q toca esperar a ver q pasa.

Con el oro metí la pata y por ahora bien metida,empece a comprar oro en el 2010 y termine en el 2012 imaginaros llegue a comprar onzas desde 1000 euros a1350 ,pero fue mi desicion y no culpo a nadie, yo soy el unico culpable de mi desicion,yo pensaba que iba a venir mucha inflación con la impresión de dinero pero veo q hay pero poca por ahora.

Aunque sigo teniendo las mismas onzas q compre, y no me arrepiento de nada, porque creo en el gold , no sabia q habia unos hdlgp q manipulan hasta su pm.

Llego un momento en q los negocios no me iban bien y el dinero q creia q nunca iba a necesitar empeze a necesitarlo, me vi en la obligación de vender incluso palmando bastante pasta.

Pero cuando me disponía a vender, cuando el trato iba a cerrarse siempre se jodia por alguna causa , y me preguntaba si habia algo que me estaba impidiendo o diciendo q no vendiera.

Asi q me arrepentía y no vendía , asi estuve aguantando dos años, los peores de mi vida,hasta q llego el dia hace poco q necesite bastante pasta y urgente y me fui al banco y le pedí el dinero y no vendi nose si hice bien o mal , contrate una póliza cre q se llama lo q al año tienes q depositar el dinero q has utilizado.

Cuando era joven si hice mis pinitos con las acciones y gane bastante sin tener mucha idea, me acuerdo cuando a Mario conde lo cogieron q las acciones de Banesto pasaron a valer de 1600 pesetas a 800 llegue yo con mis ... Y compre 1000 acciones ,mi hermana mayor q yo y con mas estudios me decia tu estas loco.

Pues recuerdo q al poco tiempo creo q fue muy pocos meses se pusieron otra vez en 1650 y vendí, yo flipaba y mi hermana no se lo creia.

Pero despues lo deje y no he vuelto a comprar nada y me arrepiento pues en aquel entonces estaba bien cubierto.

Bueno esto es un poco mi historia algun dia la tenia q contar.

Un saludo y gracias a todos


----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2015)

*amtt* el oro es siempre oro, pero la liquidez en ocasiones es más valiosa que el propio oro.

Nos guste o no aceptarlo, para convertir el oro en el "maldito" FIAT, necesitamos una contraparte que lo acepte, y eso no es instantáneo, y si queremos que el precio sea el del spot o muy próximo, la cosa se complica, sobre todo si son cantidades importantes.

Bien es cierto que el oro siempre vale, y si no se tiene prisa pues es como poseer un pequeño banco del que cada uno de nostros decide, sin dar más explicaciones, ni cargos adicionales a final de año como la mayoría de cuentas bancarias.

La clave de todo esto, es saber decidir la cantidad sobre la riqueza personal que se dedica a cada cosa. Un 15% en metales me parece bien, incluso llegar a un 25%...luego a partir de ahí, desde mi punto de vista el riesgo de necesitar efectivo de manera urgente, puede complicar poseer una mayor cantidad, pero evidentemente cada uno decide, y eso es lo bueno.

En cuanto a invertir en bolsa, pues es un buen instrumento para los pequeños inversores como nosotros, pues con poco efectivo, podemos obtener interesantes retornos. Aquí de nuevo hay que tener sangre fría, y saber esperar el momento. Recuerdo no hace tanto a personas en foros, comprando Sacyr a 20€ por que era imposible que cayera más, luego promediando a 15€, y a 10€ hacer un "all in"...eso, ya no es inversión, es obsesión, y especulación dura y sin cabeza.

Puedes hacerte rico, es verdad, pero lo más probable es que te arruines. La bolsa para el pequeño inversor, es recomendable con los índices cerca de mínimos, entrando en valores con dividendo, y dejando ahí el dinero al menos hasta cobrar dos años de dividendo completos, tratando de olvidarnos de la inversión, pues si la miramos a diario, es probable que malvendamos.

Comprar por ejemplo si se tercia 3000€ de telefónicas a 8€, y dejarlas ahí un par de años, difícilmente nos hará perder pasta...¿podría ser?...¡claro que sí, nunca hay ganancia segura!, pero es difícil que quiebre o deje de pagar dividendo.

No hace tanto compre BME a 19€, y malvendí a 22€, si hubiera dejado ahí el valor un par de años, hubiera cobrado un 18% de dividendos, y hubiera cogido una revalorización de un 70%...las prisas en esto son malas, y por eso me gusta el oro, como cuesta transformarlo rápido en liquidez (hay que hacer más que darle a un botón del ratón), pues lo mantengo tranquilo observando lo que pueda suceder. 

Todos tenemos muchas historias que contar, solemos contar las buenas que nos hacer "grandes", pero generalmente hay muchas malas que preferimos olvidar, te honra compartir un mal trago con todos nostros en días señalados, espero que nunca necesites mal vender tu "tesoro", y puedas disfrutar de él en la jubilación si lo deseas.

Buen día de navidad a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amtt: Bueno, parece que has entendido y asimilado el "mensaje" que te hemos intentado transmitir, tanto paketazo como yo, y es que hay que conservar la liquidez y quedar a la "espera"... Es pura estrategia: sabemos que existe una fuerte debilidad en los índices, especialmente en el Ibex-35, aunque los demás tampoco están para "tirar cohetes" y en los americanos es una simple cuestión de tiempo. Eso no quita para que puedan desarrollar un movimiento alcista propio de estas fechas, pero la verdad es que no le doy mucho recorrido y los traspasos en mis FI y PP finalizaron el pasado martes... Y, de momento, van bien y si siguen el actual "guión", pues pronto volverán a la Renta Fija a Corto Plazo... Aquí soy extremadamente conservador y, quizás, por eso mismo me han funcionado muy bien desde 1996.

No "veo" que hicieras una mala "inversión" en tus compras en el Oro. Esos precios NO son "malos" en el tiempo y aquí no sabría decirte cuánto... Además, ese período que comentas fue "propicio" para resguardar la liquidez en otro formato y es que en aquel entonces nuestro país y la misma UE estaban en cuestión o ya no lo recuerdas... Fue un lógico movimiento "defensivo". En el peor de los supuestos, te habrían sacado de bastantes apuros. Otra cosa es que te "mareases" comprando y aquí te dejases llevar por los "cantos de sirena" de algunos "indocumentados" que se percibían en este foro cuando yo arribé al mismo, pero ahí la "culpa" sería tuya... SIEMPRE he dicho que hay que estudiar bien el "producto" y sólo entrar si "convence", sino a otra cosa y ese "mantra" lo mantendré SIEMPRE.

En cualquier caso, amtt, si la posición actual que mantienes en los MPs te incomoda siempre podrás intentar vender una parte en el foro o en algunas subastas tipo e-Bay... Tendrás algunas minusvalías, pero obtendrías liquidez si es ése el "problema"...

Mira, paketazo, te ha dado unos consejos de una lógica aplastante... En la Bolsa, para el "pezqueñín", lo mejor es poner el dinero y "olvidarse" un poco de él, pero eligiendo el mejor "momento", aunque el "timing" difícilmente lo vas a acertar... Y lo puedes hacer mediante una o varias acciones que sean "sólidas". Por ejemplo, REP es una muy buena opción, eso SÍ "a priori", pues cuando el mercado del Crudo se gire tendría que notarlo en su cuenta de resultados, tiene un excelente dividendo que puede "resentirse", pero creo que aún así será interesante, y no olvidemos que es "opable"... Yo la voy a seguir, aunque no sé si entraré (dependerá de los "peces" que haya a la vista...), pero llegado SU momento no nos cuesta nada, ni a paketazo ni a mí, volver a analizarla y dar nuestra opinión.

Y, amtt, TODOS tenemos aciertos y desaciertos en la vida... Yo gané muchísimas batallas en los mercados y perdí dos guerras que me hicieron tomar la decisión de enviarlos a tomar por CULO... Y el "desastre" fue de una magnitud considerable, pues equivalían a muchas Onzas de Oro... mientras tú, a pesar de los pesares, sigues teniéndolas... Esa es la clara diferencia que hay entre el "aire" y lo "tangible", pero bueno por otro lado lo he ganado en Salud y en "humanizarme" más, aunque siempre te queda el "ansía" de volver a "pelear", pero aunque tengo la certeza de que ahora sería "diferente", mejor que me quede como estoy y vaya aprovechando mis conocimientos para hacer entradas "esporádicas" y conservadoras. NO ganaré mucho dinero, pero SÍ que me sentiré mejor si le retraigo liquidez y "algo" MÁS al Sistema. Además, como "cobertura" NO es mala idea tener dinero en acciones o índices, pero entrando cuando todo el mundo huye de ahí, es decir cuando NADIE quiere saber NADA de la Bolsa. Casi SIEMPRE ha funcionado...

Y, amtt, cuando los mercados funcionaban con "lógica", y de eso hace muchos años, se podía hacer dinero con instrumentos financieros como acciones, bonos, depósitos, etc., pero esos tiempos ya NO volverán o, al menos, yo no los veré. Otra cosa es que intente "pescar" en la "irracionalidad" que ahora existe ahí.

Aprovecho a dejaros un artículo que es rematadamente BUENO... Llevo décadas estudiando la Historia y ésta NO deja de sorprenderme a medida que avanzo en mis estudios y llegas a la conclusión de que "sabiendo", sigues sin "saber" NADA...

- Los metedores y otras estafas

Saludos y Buena Navidad para TODOS.


----------



## pamarvilla (25 Dic 2015)

Yo también os dejo un artículo sobre el retorno del oro a casa "por Navidad"

Alemania quiere su oro en casa

¿agarrarse a algo seguro en caso de temporal sistémico?

Saludos y buen día de Navidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2015)

Interesantes noticias las que os dejo...

- Los templos ricos en oro de la India examinan el programa estatal de monetizaciÃ³n del oro - My CMSMy CMS

- Demanda colectiva canadiense contra los bancos del fix londinense que manipularon el precio del oro - My CMSMy CMS

- Zimbabwe Becomes Beijing's First African Colony With Adoption Of Chinese Yuan | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## racional (25 Dic 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Con el oro metí la pata y por ahora bien metida,empece a comprar oro en el 2010 y termine en el 2012 imaginaros llegue a comprar onzas desde 1000 euros a1350



Asi metieron muchos las pata en este foro, y ahora te tocara guardar el oro durante años hasta que alcanze un precio aceptable. Hasta cuando? yo calculo que minimo 10 años mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2015)

¡Ay! que nos olvidamos del "espíritu navideño"...

"Coged las flores mientras podáis
veloz el tiempo vuela.
La misma flor que hoy admiráis,
mañana estará muerta..."
Walt Whitman (poeta estadounidense)

Aunque no sé si lo habrá "pillado"...


----------



## Refinanciado (25 Dic 2015)

Buenas noches

Os deseo unas felices fiestas

No olvidéis llevar siempre el cinturón de seguridad, ya sabéis, podemos estar 10 años sin necesitarlo, pero basta un sólo error para arrepentirnos de no haberlo llevado puesto.

Lo peor de todo es que los daños suelen ser irreversibles y no se puede hacer nada para remediarlo, y todo por creernos más inteligentes que los demás teniendo la falsa confianza de que seremos capaces de ponernos el cinturón justo cuando tengamos el accidente, incluso hay verdaderos kamikazes que piensan que son capaces de ponérselo durante el accidente.

Un placer leerles, esperemos que podamos seguir así muchos años, eso indicará que sólo somos una panda de locos que atesoran MPs, que la economía va viento en popa y que todos seguimos relativamente bien.

Saludos


----------



## Energia libre (25 Dic 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/727060-se-compro-toda-plata-del-mundo.html
Una visión interesante sobre el tema Oro/ plata. La historia de los hunt es muy antigua pero la moraleja de Jarella es interesante.


----------



## amtt (25 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


> Asi metieron muchos las pata en este foro, y ahora te tocara guardar el oro durante años hasta que alcanze un precio aceptable. Hasta cuando? yo calculo que minimo 10 años mas.



Lo q me toca ahora es hacer lo q me de la gana, te crees q me hoy a arruinar por perder 3000 euros?

Me da q tu eres uno de los q metiste la pata too, pero estas callado con las putas.

A ver si cuando explote el precio vienes aqui a dar la cara.

Un saludo a todos los demas.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Dic 2015)

Hola, Energia libre: Gracias por el aporte y la Historia de los Hermanos Hunt es muy conocida por los "metaleros" más "viejos"... pero te haré un pequeño "matiz" en relación al comentario que acompaña al artículo. Verás:

- EE.UU, Alemania, Italia, Francia copan las posiciones 1ª, 2ª, 4ª y 5ª de las reservas mundiales de Oro. La 3ª corresponde al FMI.

- Suiza (Neutral) está en la 8ª posición.

Luego, nos encontramos con que los mayores compradores actuales: China y Rusia ocupan la 6ª y 7ª posición. Ambos países juntos NO llegan a lo que tiene Alemania y es una "minucia" si lo comparamos con los 5 primeros detallados... Y tardarían décadas para hacerse con todo el Oro necesario para equipararse a ellos. Recordemos que el Oro NO es un metal que sea precisamente abundante y fácil de encontrar y extraer...

La India es "punto y aparte"... Si bien NO aparece en los primeros lugares en cuanto a reservas "oficiales", no es menos cierto que en sus templos y entre su población, quizás, se encuentre el primer país poseedor de Oro... y de LARGO.

En cuanto a la Plata, dado su carácter industrial, es más difícil saber y cuantificar si se está almacenando -podría ser que SÍ- como elemento futuro dentro de un posible Bimetalismo o es más por cuestiones estratégicas y aquí ya entramos en consideraciones geopolíticas.

Resumiendo: actualmente quienes tienen más Oro -o eso "dicen"...- pertenecen al eje EE.UU/OTAN y con un fuerte armamento nuclear y de otro "tipo". El otro "bloque" tiene ésto último, pero desde luego no se le puede considerar un "competidor" dentro de las reservas acumuladas de Oro. Y aquí NO incluyo a la India por razones obvias: es un enemigo tradicional de China...

Lo que no quita para que exista una realidad evidente: muchos países están incrementando sus reservas de Oro, pero porque da la sensación de que esperan "algo" y cuya "naturaleza" desconocemos. De momento, sólo podemos "especular" al respecto...

Y aprovecho para saludar al amigo Refinanciado.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (25 Dic 2015)

racional dijo:


> Asi metieron muchos las pata en este foro, y ahora te tocara guardar el oro durante años hasta que alcanze un precio aceptable. Hasta cuando? yo calculo que minimo 10 años mas.



Publica esos cálculos, para que los podamos analizar.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2015)

Me voy a permitir enlazar un off topic (uno más...), pero es que su lectura me ha resultado sumamente "violenta"... A este "médico" habría que colgarlo de los huevos y que estaría acorde a lo que "preconiza"... Desde luego, menudo mundo el que nos ha tocado vivir.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-que-violen-a-las-mujeres-del-frente-nacional

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Me voy a permitir enlazar un off topic (uno más...), pero es que su lectura me ha resultado sumamente "violenta"... A este "médico" habría que colgarlo de los huevos y que estaría acorde a lo que "preconiza"... Desde luego, menudo mundo el que nos ha tocado vivir.
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-que-violen-a-las-mujeres-del-frente-nacional
> 
> Saludos.



El tipo seguramente será un gran médico, pero como redactor deja mucho que desear.

Esperemos que esta frustrada muestra de desprecio hacia un colectivo, del que yo personalmente poco sé o conozco, sea motivada por algún despecho personal hacia alguna fémina que rechazó sus favores, y le dio pie para arremeter contra todo el grupo al que esta pertenecía.

Además casi doy por echo que el tipo estaba un poco borracho al redactar tremenda "ristra" de memeces entrelazadas.

No tardaremos en ver alguna carta pidiendo perdón y retractándose de su estúpido ataque personal, ya que una cosa es pensar algo e interiorizarlo en un momento determinado, y otra muy distinta es promover una idea absurda incitando a cometer un delito penal y una depravación ética.

Gracias por el aporte *Fernando*, esperemos que ideales como ese sean brotes marchitos en un gran desierto.

Sigo apostado por la cordura, coherencia y sobre todo respeto mutuo.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: A mí tipos como este "médico" me sobran, al menos en la Sociedad en la que quiero vivir y deseo para los míos. Yo, cuando comento, lo de "colgarlo de los huevos", es que es lo que haría... a riesgo de parecer o ser un "bárbaro". Espero que las autoridades francesas tomen las oportunas medidas para que al menos se pase un tiempo en la cárcel, y así pueda "confraternizar" con las etnias y colectivos que parecen ser tan de su "agrado"... Su CULO, quizás, lo "agradecería"... Sin embargo, en una sociedad tan "garantista" -para lo que "interesa"...- como la que existe en Occidente, hará que este elemento peligroso no reciba ningún castigo fuera del de tocarle la cartera. En fin, penoso...

Y dejo dos noticias de corte histórico. Realmente, me ha sorprendido la referencia a la historia de las Hermanas Trung y que desconocía...

- Historia: Los agotes, el caso de odio entre vecinos más terrible de la historia de España. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

- Historia: 8 grandes meteduras de pata que cambiaron la Historia por completo. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...stado-en-washington-ha-habido-ayer-un-cuarto/

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (26 Dic 2015)

La mejor "medicina" para ese médico sería quedarse en paro.

Por eso alguno estamos a favor de la huelga fiscal como medicina para los parásitos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Dic 2015)

Interesante artículo... Y os recuerdo que el autor es estadounidense y muy reputado...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...l-horizonte-es-demasiado-tarde-para-detenerla

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (26 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo... Y os recuerdo que el autor es estadounidense y muy reputado...
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...l-horizonte-es-demasiado-tarde-para-detenerla
> 
> Saludos.



De presstitutes está España llena.


----------



## racional (27 Dic 2015)

amtt dijo:


> Lo q me toca ahora es hacer lo q me de la gana, te crees q me hoy a arruinar por perder 3000 euros?
> 
> Me da q tu eres uno de los q metiste la pata too, pero estas callado con las putas.
> 
> ...



El precio por supuesto que explotara, pero eso no sera en esta década, y puede que tampoco en la siguiente. Todo es una cuestion de tiempo y antes de eso seguramente lo veamos a $250, para entonces ya no creo que exista este foro, y la mayoria se habran olvidado del oro, y sera justo el mejor momento para comprar.


----------



## amador (27 Dic 2015)

Escalofriante !!!

Aunque no pongo en duda lo que dice el autor, entre otras cosas porque yo no se mucho de estos temas, siempre me gusta comprobar su biografía. 

En la Wikipedia que suele ser bastante imparcial lo tachan un poco de conspiracionista. 

Paul Craig Roberts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Quizá exagere un poco, aunque seguro que hay mucho de verdad. 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo... Y os recuerdo que el autor es estadounidense y muy reputado...
> 
> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...l-horizonte-es-demasiado-tarde-para-detenerla
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Dic 2015)

Referente al artículo que aporta *Fernando*, yo en esos frentes soy un ignorante total, y poca geopolítica que toco últimamente es gracias a este foro principalmente.

¿Una guerra total promovida por la OTAN-USA?

Plausible es evidentemente, pues tienen la capacidad para hacerlo, al igual que la tiene Rusia, y probablemente China...fuera de estos actores, el resto poco pintan, a pesar de poseer armas de destrucción masiva, ejércitos preparados etc, no les veo capaz de originar un armagedón, aun que sí podrían liarla parda en su zona geográfica y al rededores.

A bote pronto a mi el articulo me parece exagerado, pero reitero mi ignorancia al respecto, así que lo dejo a los que sabéis más del tema y la teórica situación que se está desarrollando al margen del conocimiento de las masas.

*Racional* lo estás clavando, a ver si tienes suerte con tu pronóstico y en breve se perfora el soporte de los 1050$ Oz.

Para mi, como poseedor de algo de metal dorado, sería una gran suerte que en 2 décadas el precio estuviera deprimido y a la baja, pues querrá decir que hay otros activos como la liquidez, que son más atractivos, o necesarios, y eso no es malo. Lo malo sería que me dijeras que el oro se va a ir a los 10.000$ Oz, pues al menos yo, me empezaría a acojonar bastante si eso sucediera.

Un saludo, y muy buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Hombre, llevo muchos años siguiendo a Paul Craig Roberts, y la verdad NO es ningún "cualquiera" en los medios de opinión de los EE.UU. Todo lo contrario y está muy considerado... menos por el ala más ultraconservadora del Partido Republicano y por todos aquellos próximos al Poder, independientemente del "color", ya sea Demócrata o Republicano...

Mira, a continuación doy varios enlaces y en uno de ellos tienes una mejor biografía del mismo. Por otro lado, comentarte que dirige el Institute for Political Economy. ¿Qué es conspiranoico? Pues, puede ser que "peque" de cierto pesimismo, pero claro si tienes acceso a información no "adulterada" -que es la que normalmente tenéis...- ves que tampoco va muy desencaminado en sus "percepciones". Por ejemplo, esta mañana he estado leyendo la transcripción de la entrevista que Serguéi Lavrov, Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, hizo para las emisoras de radio rusas "Sputnik", "Eco de Moscú" y "Habla Moscú"... Bien, fue allá por el mes de Abril de este año y luego veo lo que ha pasado y... claro que Paul Craig Roberts piensa lo que piensa. Y como él otros MUCHOS...

Bien, volviendo al artículo de Paul Craig Roberts, te enlazo el mismo artículo publicado por Global Research (¿también conspiranoica?) y lo hago porque al final viene un vídeo con la frase de Putin. Previamente, activar los subtítulos en Inglés...

- War Is On The Horizon: Is It Too Late To Stop It? | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Y a propósito de la "Presstitutes" del amigo kikepm, pero en relación a Paul Craig Roberts...

- Presstitute Ranks Expand - PaulCraigRoberts.org

Y curioso artículo el que escribe Juan Laborda y en línea con lo que venimos comentando en este hilo...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Qué nos dice la evolución del petróleo?

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Nos hemos "cruzado" en nuestros mensajes y debe ser que debemos tener el mismo "reloj"... Hombre, la Geopolítica es algo que suelo seguir por varias razones y me considero bien informado, de manera que cierta "base" sí que tengo en mis opiniones... No deja de ser algo bastante complejo y aquí lo fundamental es tener información que sea lo mejor posible y "variada". Yo creo que el principal problema radica en que la gente está, por regla general, muy desinformada y en todos los aspectos. Por ejemplo, si supieran lo que tenemos en nuestro país, serían los primeros en querer salir "echando leches" de la OTAN... Si por desgracia un día vemos impactar aquí a los misiles rusos ya lo entenderán...

Por cierto, leyendo a Laborda, cobra más fuerza un "corto" en el S&P 500... ¿Llegará antes a los 2120? Por "comentar", ya sabes... Pero, si cae el S&P 500 va a dar igual cualquiera...

Bueno, ya conoces a "racional" y es mejor dejarlo estar... A $250 NADIE va a extraer Oro y si fuera así estaríamos hablando de un mundo casi "esclavista"... ¿O no...?

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (27 Dic 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Esta mañana me ha dado por mirar las acciones de sacyr, q las nombro paketazo y me he quedado sorprendido, hace muchos años q no sigo la bolsa.

En diciembre de 2006 llegaron a estar sobre 49 euros y despues tomó la senda bajista hasta hoy q cotizan a2 euros, un bajón espectacular, y me pregunto yo, si el sp 500 y el ibex35 corrigen con fuerza q margen de bajada le queda mas?

Sabia q estaban mal las empresas constructoras pero tan mal..

Me imagino q incluso estando tan bajas no es una buena opción para invertir , aunque peor seria para los q la compraron en 20 o 15 o10 como dijo paketazo.

Un saludo y gracias por las repuestas y aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2015)

Hola, amtt: Bueno, lo de Sacyr lo puedes extrapolar a otras constructoras: FCC, Acciona, OHL... Quizás, la única que está "tirando" es Ferrovial, pero vamos es un sector por el que yo NO apostaría un solo Euro...

Lo de Sacyr tiene una explicación "relativa": A los que "piensan" ahí se les fue la "olla" entre finales del 2006 y principios del 2007, cuando adquirieron una participación del 20% de Repsol a un precio medio de 26,7 Euros/acción. Evidentemente, mediante Deuda y que en el presente año andaba algo por encima de los 1.600 millones de Euros... Casi NÁ. Desconozco si aún mantiene toda la participación o se ha desprendido de parte de ella, pero ya ves amtt como Sacyr es un buen ejemplo de los despropósitos cometidos en nuestro país.

¿Entrar ahí? Ni de "coña"... Por muy "baratas" que puedan parecer las acciones y es que me extrañaría que no la vieras bastante más abajo, más si se da el escenario bajista que contemplamos. Por tener, tiene margen de caída hasta los 1,30...

Mira, amtt, hay muchas acciones de diferentes sectores que están a precios "tirados", pero "aparentemente"... ya que pueden bajar mucho más si vemos esos 8500-6100 en el Ibex y ya no te digo más abajo...

Y dejo esto...

- Jesse's CafÃ© AmÃ©ricain: Shanghai Gold Withdrawals Top 2500 Tonnes For This Year

Saludos.


----------



## amador (27 Dic 2015)

Como veis este artículo ?

Bank of Montreal Asks If "Oil Prices Could Collapse To $20"; Answers: "Yes" | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2015)

Hola, amador: ¿Qué quieres que te diga? Por poder, claro que se pueden dar esos $20, pero imagina cómo estaría el mundo económico-financiero si se diera ese precio. Yo sigo creyendo que el Crudo se moverá en una amplia horquilla entre los $40 y los $30 y de la misma debería salir hacia arriba, aunque cesiones muy puntuales por debajo de los $30 ya las contemplé y dí los $26,04... De todas formas, amador, en el Crudo se ha asistido a episodios de fuerte volatilidad y te doy un buen ejemplo: Enero 1999: $18,06 vs Noviembre 2000: $47,02...

Lo que está claro es que el Crudo es un buen indicador de cuándo nos encaminamos hacia una Recesión y, en el momento actual, me atrevería a decir que ya estamos dentro de ella... bueno, NUNCA salimos de ella y lo único que ahora parece que se va a recrudecer, pero vete a saber porque hoy en día los indicadores económicos ya no son tan fiables como en el pasado.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Dic 2015)

amador dijo:


> Como veis este artículo ?
> 
> Bank of Montreal Asks If "Oil Prices Could Collapse To $20"; Answers: "Yes" | Zero Hedge



Lo de siempre compañero...cuando algo cae de 100 a 35, siempre habrá quién quiera irse de gurú, y diga...se va a ir a 30...¡coño!, pues haberme avisado cuando estaba a 100.

Siempre es igual, es como las calificaciones crediticias de Moody's, Fitch y Standard and Poor's...que bajan la calificación a bonos basura cuando ya todos sabemos que ese activo se ha ido al carajo...¡joder! avisadme unos meses antes, no cuando ya no vale nada.

A mi el que me diga con dos cojones hoy que en un año el petróleo estará en 50$, ese sí será un buen gurú si acierta y me expone el motivo de ese precio.

Pero a estas alturas decirme después de ver hace unos días al barril en 33$, que podemos ver los 20$, pues vale, claro que podemos verlos, sería bajar poco más de 10$ desde los últimos mínimos.

También decían hace unos meses que el oro terminaría el año por debajo de los 1000$, incluso mucho menos, y sigue aguantando.

Es difícil sacar conclusiones leyendo artículos, pues los tendrás de todos los gustos y colores, yo después de décadas, solo te puedo aconsejar que dividas tus decisiones importantes, en decisiones menos importantes que sumadas hagan una gran decisión...lo que viene a ser traducido...promedia tus entradas, ya sea al alza o a la baja.

Un saludo, buenas noches, y a por la última semana del año.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Dic 2015)

Hola, paketazo: Te "compro" lo de los $50... Te dejo esto que acabo de leer, casualidades de la vida...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...punto-sin-retorno-para-las-companias-de-eeuu-

Por otro lado, estoy convencido de que en la caída del precio del Crudo hay otras "variables", aparte de un exceso de oferta, y que tendrían que ver más con la Geopolítica... No se entiende de otra manera como los EE.UU. y "otros" países se están "disparando al pie"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (28 Dic 2015)

Para oro tienes esto:

oro.bullionvault.es

Pero ya hace tiempo comentaron en este hilo que si hay una gran "petada" igual vas a buscar tu oro al "vault" ese y sólo quedan las telarañas ...

Buenas noches.





Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Expongo aquí, (por favor, no hace falta ensuciar el hilo, pueden responderme por privado), la posibilidad de "comprar" petróleo ( o lo que sea), pero no a través de ETFs ni histórias (si es posible)
> 
> A lo que me refiero es a si existe la posibilidad de comprar una commoditie y mantenerla hasta que decida venderla, sin ningún tema asociado (ETFs, etc., vuelvo a mencionar la commoditie) sino directamente. Es decir, ¿puedo comprar, por ejemplo petróleo, y venderlo dentro de 10 años, o no venderlo, no tener que obligatoriamente actuar sino decidir?
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2015)

En las Materias Primas existe un gran problema que se llama Coste de Almacenamiento... aparte de las regulaciones, riesgos asociados, etc., etc. Luego, está el tema de la "Confianza"... Es complicado, pero supongo que algo habrá, por ejemplo en el sector agropecuario.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Dic 2015)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Expongo aquí, (por favor, no hace falta ensuciar el hilo, pueden responderme por privado), la posibilidad de "comprar" petróleo ( o lo que sea), pero no a través de ETFs ni histórias (si es posible)
> 
> A lo que me refiero es a si existe la posibilidad de comprar una commoditie y mantenerla hasta que decida venderla, sin ningún tema asociado (ETFs, etc., vuelvo a mencionar la commoditie) sino directamente. Es decir, ¿puedo comprar, por ejemplo petróleo, y venderlo dentro de 10 años, o no venderlo, no tener que obligatoriamente actuar sino decidir?
> 
> ...



Para adquirir petróleo un minorista solo puede usar productos financieros. Si fueras una multinacional, o en el peor de los casos un grupo inversor, sí podrías tratar directamente con el extractor de petróleo, y pactar hoy un precio de por ejemplo 37,5$ por barril, y hacer un contrato de que te comprometes a adquirir pongamos 10.000 barriles a ese precio dentro de un año.

Viene a ser lo que hacen los contratos de futuros, no obstante, puede negociarse directamente con el productor (sobre todo en USA), pues hay muchos pozos privados.

No veo otra opción para adquirir petróleo, escuche hace tiempo que existen depósitos especiales al vacío o algo así, para almacenar combustible, sin que este pierda octanaje con el paso del tiempo. Sería otra opción, pero no creo que demasiado rentable, pues precisas mucho espacio, y el costo de dicho depósito, que fijo no es nada barato (y supongo será ilegal tenerlo sin unas determinadas condiciones de seguridad)

El oro, pues si temes dejarlo en casa, a parte de las famosas cajas de seguridad, hay vendedores que te almacenan ellos el oro por una cuantía anual, por ejemplo "Dinoro", tiene esa función, a parte de vender.

Servicio de custodia de metales preciosos - Dinoro


Es complicado adquirir comodities sin pasar por la bolsa de futuros, no nos engañemos. Esto no es ir al mercado y comprar un kilo de harina, meterla en el armario y usarla cuando haga falta.

hablamos de miles de millones movidos por día...es complicado

buen lunes a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elconfidencial.com/economia/201...s-monetarias-aun-mas-fuertes-en-2016_1125928/

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Dic 2015)

Hola, el de Roberto Centeno es interesante:

Elecciones Generales 2015 - 20-D: España a merced de tres irresponsables. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

No se sí lo colgó alguien.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2015 at 12:22 ----------

Yo no soy economista ni tengo grandes conocimientos en ese campo, pero me da la impresión que el artículo de Centeno tiene razón en decir que estamos comprando el crecimiento económico con el dinero de nuestros hijos y nietos... 
Porque ningún partido ha dicho durante la campaña que Rajoy se ha comprado a sí mismo parte de la deuda que emitía con el dinero de la hucha de las pensiones. Supongo que si queda algo de dinero en esa hucha será porque es difícil deshacerse ahora de esa deuda para hacerlo líquido de nuevo.
En este país si los que tienen que recaudar el dinero (AEAT) se dedican a robarlo adjudicandose sobresueldos: Agencia Tributaria: La Agencia Tributaria pagará hasta 550 euros la hora si los inspectores cumplen objetivos. Noticias de Economía

2016 será un año interesante...


----------



## timi (28 Dic 2015)

buenos dias

""Desde el 2009 hemos disfrutado de una prorroga que muchos consideran que ha sido una época dura, de paro, recortes, desahucios, pérdidas de poder adquisitivo y derechos, en la que la clase media se ha empobrecido mientras la clase alta se ha beneficiado de la espita abierta por los bancos centrales. Cuando esa prorroga llegue a su fin, se pitará el final del partido y aprenderemos de verdad lo que es una época dura, a la antigua usanza.""

2015 Pico de petrÃ³leo, con el precio sin suelo - Rankia

igual ya lo pusisteis en su día en el hilo , pero me ha parecido interesante y no esta de mas ponerlo 2 veces , antes que ninguna


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: En su momento, puse este mismo enlace en el hilo. Bueno, SÍ que se trató en la campaña preelectoral el tema del saqueo de la "Hucha de las Pensiones", pero mucho menos el de la deuda vs PIB y que es más importante dada la evidente "relación" que existe... Es más, en el debate televisivo de Rajoy vs Sánchez, el moderador leyó una pregunta relacionada con esto y realizada por el Director de "El Mundo". Los dos se fueron por "peteneras" y en menos de un minuto se liquidó un tema tan relevante y me "extrañó" porque Sánchez dejo pasar una buena oportunidad para atacar de forma más "convincente" a Rajoy... Quizás, porque sabe que es muy difícil de arreglar, o cuanto menos paliar, sin unas medidas "respondonas" ante los acreedores.

Pedernal, en el fondo, las finanzas públicas están técnicamente quebradas y están haciendo lo mismo que la mayoría de las economías desarrolladas y también de las que menos: la "patada adelante"... ¿El futuro? Pues, muy NEGRO, pero si no nos movemos en la "foto" poco se va a conseguir.

# timi: Gracias por el aporte y que NO había leído. Es muy interesante y más tarde lo leeré más detalladamente, pero lo que he leído por "encima" me ha parecido muy acertado. Es más, cada vez me sorprendo más de que son MUCHOS los que piensan como yo respecto a que ya nos encontramos en Recesión y también hacia dónde nos encaminamos. Ojalá que andemos equivocados...

Respecto al precio del Crudo, hay algo que me "turba" un poco y son los $20 pronosticados por Goldman Sachs... Sabiendo cómo estos HdP mueven los mercados, pues claro que se te despierten "dudas", pero lo normal sería esa banda que comenté entre los $40 y los $30... aún a riesgo de que se perdiera de forma muy "puntual" e incluso pudiera conseguir cierta profundización. Vamos, que ese riesgo existe, pero a medio plazo son esperables precios en torno a los $50-$60 o eso creo ahora mismo... "Mañana", vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Para adquirir petróleo un minorista solo puede usar productos financieros. Si fueras una multinacional, o en el peor de los casos un grupo inversor, sí podrías tratar directamente con el extractor de petróleo, y pactar hoy un precio de por ejemplo 37,5$ por barril, y hacer un contrato de que te comprometes a adquirir pongamos 10.000 barriles a ese precio dentro de un año.
> 
> Viene a ser lo que hacen los contratos de futuros, no obstante, puede negociarse directamente con el productor (sobre todo en USA), pues hay muchos pozos privados.
> 
> ...



Eso, en cajas de seguridad en Bilbao... Ahí está seguro... Hasta que vaya montrolo a buscarlo para pagar la última extra de las pensiones.

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2015)

Bastante plausible que se produzca lo que comenta este artículo...

- When Will They Bottom? Oil, SP500, then Exxon Mobil - Gold Forecast - Silver Forecast - ETF Trading Strategies - ETF Trading Newsletter

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2015)

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/defensa/11806-todos-se-van-de-turquia-menos-espana-

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Dic 2015)

muy interesante Fernando ,,, podéis poner ejemplos de etf,s inversos?

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Dic 2015)

Hola, timi: Mira, los ETFs inversos son lo más parecido a las "arenas movedizas"... Es decir, que si no los conoces -y aún así...- lo más fácil es que palmes "pasta". Se suelen utilizar en claras tendencias bajistas y con una corta duración. Además, no suelen replicar toda la caída del subyacente... Yo te los desaconsejo y para cortos son preferibles los CFDs, si queremos una menor exposición que en los Futuros... Aún así, también tienes que estudiarlos bien antes de "embarcarte".

Sobre ETFs inversos te dejo esto de Rankia...

- ETF inverso

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenos Días: SÍ, España va muy "bien"... pero sólo para algunos.

- www.elconfidencial.com/economia/201...a-ue-pese-a-la-caida-de-los-salarios_1128122/

Saludos.


----------



## chemachu (29 Dic 2015)

Buenas!

De momento la primera subida del año... 1,02% en el gimnasio. :


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2015)

Como debiera de ser...

- Suiza celebrarÃ¡ un referÃ©ndum para obligar a los bancos mantener reservas del 100% de los depÃ³sitos - OroyFinanzas.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Como debiera de ser...
> 
> - Suiza celebrarÃ¡ un referÃ©ndum para obligar a los bancos mantener reservas del 100% de los depÃ³sitos - OroyFinanzas.com
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, como debiera de ser fernando pero es que no hay que olvidarse que Suiza detiene el 60% del dinero negro del mundo (lo digo al tuntún) y entonces, se puede permitir este tipo de referéndums y tener ese tipo de sistema.

Nosotros, como estamos a la cola de lo que diga el Amo pues nos arreglamos como podemos, es decir, mal.

Esto de endiosar el sistema suizo (no digo que lo hagas) es otra de las chuminadas que nos meten o sí o sí.

En conclusión, los suizos se permiten un sistema tan "majo" porque viven del dinero "no majo".

Ésa es mi opinión.

Un abrazo.


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Sí, como debiera de ser fernando pero es que no hay que olvidarse que Suiza detiene el 60% del dinero negro del mundo (lo digo al tuntún) y entonces, se puede permitir este tipo de referéndums y tener ese tipo de sistema.
> 
> Nosotros, como estamos a la cola de lo que diga el Amo pues nos arreglamos como podemos, es decir, mal.
> 
> ...



También hacen relojes que te cagas, navajas, chocolate, medicamentos, caramelos con hierbas...

Yo sé un poco del tema, y en parte he de darte la razón. Una cosa es la mentalidad del suizo, y otra en lo que se sustenta su estructura económica y financiera.

A cualquier tonto no le cuadra que un país en medio de Europa, congelado 4 meses al año, sin tierras cultivables apenas, sin recursos energéticos, sin minería, tenga una renta per cápita tan acojonante.

Suiza vive del rédito, del dinero negro, y de una supuesta neutralidad puertas a fuera que le permite no inmiscuirse dónde no hay más que fango y mierda.

España es 10 veces un país con un potencial más competitivo que Suiza, lo que sucede es que la mentalidad del suizo es 20 veces más coherente que la del español tipo.

Mírate los referendums importantes que han votado en la última década, y alucinarás. Solo uno de cada 20 españolitos votaríamos con tal cordura y coherencia.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (29 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Mírate los referendums importantes que han votado en la última década, y alucinarás. Solo uno de cada 20 españolitos votaríamos con tal cordura y coherencia.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.



Sí, no me he explicado lo suficiente, pido disculpas.

Quería decir que tienen referéndums (que nosotros no nos podemos permitir) porque ellos viven en un sistema que vive del dinero negro de los traficantes legales e ilegales (lo de las navajas y el chocolate y los relojes es como las cazuelas de Pereruela, el arroz del Delta del Ebro y los bordados maragatos, vamos, el chocolate del loro). Referéndums y lo que haga falta. ¿A costa de quién?

Pues del españolito, por ejemplo, al que le recortan hasta el dobladillo del pantalón porque los suizos de los referéndums acogen con los brazos abiertos a los españoles sinvergüenzas.

Suiza se puede permitir ser muy democrática porque, en esencia, es un Estado Pirata. Cuestión de marketing.

Es como hace 20 años cuando se hablaba de Suecia como el paraíso de los derechos sociales. Que venga Dios y lo vea (ahora). El mayor índice de suicidios del mal llamado mundo desarrollado.

He dicho.

Paz y Paciencia.

Edito

Estado Pirata en conivencia con un porrón de Estados Piratas que necesitaban de un Estado Pirata "neutral" como retaguardia y como cofre fuerte. Eso del (espíritu de) la Cruz Roja, estimado paketazo, es un cuento chino que a estas alturas no lo conocen ni los niños chinos.


----------



## Vidar (29 Dic 2015)

bueno, eso del dinero negro de Suiza no debe ser tan habitual como pensáis algunos. 

De hecho las leyes internacionales anti-laundering se cumplen a rajatabla, por mi experiencia.

.


----------



## frisch (29 Dic 2015)

Ya, el dinero negro está sólo en Jersey.
Por cierto, debe de haber tanto que la isla se hunde 5 cm al mes.
Anti-laundering.
¡Por favor!


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2015)

*Frish* hay razones absolutas y verdades a medias, y en este caso hablamos de lo segundo.

Puse lo de las navajitas en plan de coña, ya que todo eso apenas aportas un ínfimo % del PIB suizo.

Los suizos pueden tener muchos defectos, sin embargo creo que entre sus virtudes se encuentran la de concienciación social, y respeto de los derechos y obligaciones que tienen, y al menos los que yo conozco (unos cuantos), cumplen a rajatabla con todo lo que podemos considerar es un ciudadano ejemplar.

No puedo decir lo mismo de mis tocayos, y por consiguiente de mi mismo.

Políticos que roban y toman el pelo cada vez que abren la boca, empresarios que extorsionan al trabajador mediante leyes a medida, trabajadores estafan al estado o al empresario en cuanto pueden (bajas figuradas, bajo rendimiento...)

Yo creo en el individuo, y confío en que mejoraremos poco a poco, en España, China, o Nigeria...sin embargo me quedará la duda de saber como sería España si la mentalidad que poseemos se pareciera más a la de un Suizo.

Creo que si España tuviera neutralidad, y fuera un paraíso fiscal, y toda medalla que le puedas colgar a Suiza, seguiríamos siendo un país de pandereta, chorizos y muy pocos huevos.

Me quedará esa duda existencial en vida...y repito que no pretendo quitarte la razón en tu apreciación sobre Suiza, solo digo que con todo ello, pienso que son mejores que nosotros como sociedad, y lo han sido en el pasado antes de ser banqueros...y me jode admitir que ese es mi pensamiento por lo que me toca.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Interesante debate el que os lleváis... En fin, yo soy un gran admirador del pueblo suizo y así lo he expresado en múltiples ocasiones, pero también estoy orgulloso de ser español y, por supuesto, de la tierra que me vio nacer: Cataluña. Sin embargo, tengo un concepto bastante más amplio de la "ciudadanía" y que no debiera estar restringida a unos determinados límites geográficos.

Eso no quita para que el modo de gobernarse por parte de los suizos me parezca de lo "mejorcito" de Europa y, sobre todo, por el compromiso social de su pueblo. Otra cosa que es INNEGABLE es que Suiza es un paraíso fiscal. Posiblemente, el Nº 1 del mundo y eso no lo digo yo solamente, sino que cualquiera de las publicaciones especializadas y hay unas cuantas... En el pasado, escribí sobre este tema y algo sé... Y, por eso mismo, os diría que si los territorios controlados por Londres contarán como uno solo. el Reino Unido sería el primer paraíso fiscal del mundo... Acaso no os suenan Jersey, Guernesey, Man, Islas Virgenes, Bermudas o Gibraltar...

Y os dejo un enlace muy interesante sobre el particular...

- Visita guiada a los paraÃ*sos fiscales

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (29 Dic 2015)

Pues yo voy a romper una lanza en favor de Suiza. ME voy a mojar un poco.

En primer lugar, Suiza tiene una constitución que fue aprobada en el S. XIX, inspirada en la constitución USA, y que los ciudadanos suizos fueron reformulando hasta hacer de ella lo que es. Los referendums e ILPs existen desde entonces, tal es el grado de avance de sus leyes.

Y esto no es baladí. Debe entenderse que una constitución inspirada en los principios liberales clásicos es lo que ha hecho de Suiza lo que es, uno de los países donde sus ciudadanos tienen mayor poder sobre sus instituciones, y donde los referendums son vinculantes (faltaría más).

La responsabilidad del ciudadano suizo es solo una consecuencia de su LIBERTAD. A aquellos pueblos a los que jamás les ha sido concedida, como el español, o que no han podido acceder a ella (por la vía que sea), no se les puede exigir ser responsables. ¿De que podría ser responsable alguien al que no se le permite libertad de elección?

Ahora bien, las libertad y democracia suizas no implican automáticamente leyes justas. Nadie puede garantizar eso por medio de ningún sistema. La democracia clásica liberal no lo garantiza, como ningún otro sistema, pero probablemente es el sistema menos malo para producir leyes coherentes con la convivencia.

Se dice, Suiza es un paraiso fiscal. Pero normalmente nadie explica que significa exactamente. ¿Por que Suiza es un paraiso fiscal? Probablemente porque tiene menores impuestos, y porque existe secreto bancario.

Pero son los menores impuestos algo de lo que un suizo deba avergonzarse, o más bien al contrario ¿son los impuestos de un país como España (donde un asalariado paga al estado del orden del 60-75% de su remuneración salarial) los que son completamente irracionales, confiscatorios y consecuencia de la redistribución de abajo a arriba?

¿Y que podemos decir del secreto bancario? ¿Acaso el estado debe conocer por alguna razón mística que cantidades guarda un ciudadano en su banco? ¿Es que el estado es algún tipo de ente éticamente superior que va a hacer un uso correcto de una información y de un poder (el de confiscar), que nadie le ha otorgado libre y voluntariamente?

¿No será más bien que el problema somos nosotros, los demás, los que permitimos la confiscación de los ahorros de la gente con fines espureos, con premeditación y alevosía, consentimos en deudas estatales inimaginables que obligamos a cargar a los demás, mientras exigimos que nuestros ciudadanos sean responsables de todo pero sin ninguna de las libertades básicas de una democracia?


Puede que Suiza sea un paraiso fiscal con ciudadanos responsables políticamente, pero España, y casi el resto de Europa, no son sino infiernos fiscales en los que los ciudadanos no disponen de casi ninguna libertad salvo la de alimentar a la bestia y callar.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (30 Dic 2015)

Saludos a todos en estas fiestas tan señaladas y feliz 2016 con 36 y algo horas de antelación.

Estáis haciendo una gran labor con este gran hilo.

Una pregunta :

¿ Este referéndum suizo no será para conseguir afianzar la imagen y el presitigio de Suiza como país y de su Franco Suizo como moneda a coste económico cero o similar ?.......

Me explico , Si los bancos comerciales suizos pierden la capacidad de crear dinero de la nada , su imagen de solidez aumenta , y su banco central tendría mas fácil ( barato ) el gestionar su tipo de cambio frente a las principales divisas , Euro , Dólar USA , Yuan Chino , etc...........

¿ O quizás todo lo contrario por que todos querrían Francos Suizos ?.......


----------



## Mazaldeck (30 Dic 2015)

El oro con ganas de probar la resistencia de los 1050$ por tercera vez este mes... y dicen que a la tercera va la vencida.


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2015)

cegador dijo:


> El oro con ganas de probar la resistencia de los 1050$ por tercera vez este mes... y dicen que a la tercera va la vencida.



Tiene toda la pinta, que conste que no sé como ha logrado aguantar tanto con la presión que hay para convencer a todo el mundo de que el oro es, y será bajista hasta el fin de los días.

Evidentemente quebrado ese teórico soporte, las cosas se pueden precipitar a la baja. No obstante, hay que esperar, esta batalla aún no está perdida, y mucho menos la guerra.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## racional (30 Dic 2015)

El FMI cree que el crecimiento global en 2016 será decepcionante

Aqui esta la clave de todo, sin crecimiento los precios no pueden subir, parece que el oro se ira a los $700 en los proximos dos años, aunque seguramente antes de eso suba a $1340, siempre antes de una crisis el oro sube algo, y llega la nueva horneada de crisis de 2016-2017 deflacionaria.


----------



## frisch (30 Dic 2015)

Hablando de suizos (no los bollos)

El jefe del ejército suizo llama a armarse (de armas) para hacer frente a las revueltas sociales en Europa.

Le chef de l'armÃ©e suisse appelle Ã  s'armer pour faire face aux troubles sociaux en Europe &mdash; RT en franÃ§ais

Bueno, no sé si sabéis pero el servicio militar de los suizos dura hasta los 40 años (bueno, o por lo menos, antes era así, no sé si lo sigue siendo). Todos los años, hasta los 40, se hace una semana de mili y el arma de reglamento se guarda en casa.

Si vis pacem parabellum

Pero, en mi opinión, mal asunto.

Malos tiempos para la lírica.

Aprovecho para desearos a todos con un día de antelación (por si las moscas) una buena (paz) nochevieja y un 2016 repleto de paciencia.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Pedernal (30 Dic 2015)

frisch dijo:


> Hablando de suizos (no los bollos)
> 
> El jefe del ejército suizo llama a armarse (de armas) para hacer frente a las revueltas sociales en Europa.
> 
> ...





En mi opinion es matar mosquitos a cañonazos. Como siempre la industria armamentistica es la que gana. Me consta que tienen buenas fabricas de armas cortas y fusiles... Por cierto que conozco alguna "copia" suiza (confederatio helvética) de calidad superior a la original.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (30 Dic 2015)

Pedernal dijo:


> En mi opinion es matar mosquitos a cañonazos. Como siempre la industria armamentistica es la que gana. Me consta que tienen buenas fabricas de armas cortas y fusiles...
> 
> Un saludo.



Por supuesto, los "bollos" van a lo suyo.
Yo, Pedernal, es que ya no me creo nada, soy un descreído (lo cual no signifca que no tenga mis convicciones pero, éstas, son de otro mundo).

Mi comentario sobre el "sistema" suizo (por cierto no es el primero que hago) es para denunciar esa falacia de que existe un país (somewhere over the rainbow) en el que todo es miel sobre hojuelas y sus habitantes son muy civilizados, incluyendo sus vacas.

Es un Estado Pirata.

Lo que no sé es cuánto tiempo le va a durar el aura al susodicho país.

Edito
_Por ejemplo:
¿Dónde vive la Infanta Mangarín?
En Geneva._


----------



## Pedernal (30 Dic 2015)

Te doy la razón en lo de que son unos piratas. Yo he vivido algún tiempo en una zona turística y he visto lo que hacen los ciudadanos de países muy civilizados y más avanzados que nosotros, cuando están lejos de las encorsetadas normas cívicas de sus países. En general para mi todos los humanos nos comportamos de manera semejante ante las adversidades. 
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (30 Dic 2015)

Bueno como estamos a un día del fin de año (quizás el año de la catástrofe, quizas no) me voy a explayar, gracias por permitírmelo.

En el imaginario "occidental" hay toda una ristra de estereotipos creados por el reino del marketing reinante que son más falsos que una peseta de cartón piedra.

Estados Unidos de América es el País de las Libertades y de la Democracia.
Falso: para ser Presidente de los Estados Unidos de América hace falta mucho, muchísimo dinero, y más, y ese dinero no es gratis y no lo tiene ni el candidato en su bolsillo, ni el partido que lo representa: lo tienen y lo dan otros.

Luego no es el País de las las Libertades y de la Democracia sino el País de el que Paga Gana.

Italia. El país de la "dolce vita". Hasta que tuve 40 y pico años (ahora rondo los 60) siempre oí hablar de los simpáticos italianos, dicharacheros, capaces de hacer magníficos Masseratis, ligar con Audrey Hepburn vendiéndole canolis (dulces sicilianos), en fin, la "dolce vita", la "dolce vita" de mis narices (por no ir más hacia abajo en el mapa del cuerpo humano) porque los Agnelli (Fiat), los Gelli y demás calaña estaban más conchabados que la Lola Flores con el ínclito Paco, con la Mafia. Italia es un país mafioso desde la médula hasta la cerula (el entierro).

He vivido en Sicilia, sé de lo que hablo.

Suecia. Magnífico y ejemplar país donde lo que prima es el ciudadano y sus derechos, su protección y su futuro. Total: donde más se suicida el personal.

Francia: La République et sa laïcité et la Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme de 1789. Resultado: Estado de Urgencia y no respire usted demasiado alto que llamamos a la Police. Dicho y Hecho

Suiza: Una manada de simpáticas vacas que dan una leche blanca como Blancanieves y unos simpáticos suizos que son, oiga, pues unos tranquilos ciudadanos que lo resuelven todo en cuatro idiomas (francés, alemán, italiano y romance) sin ningún problema, pacíficamente, como debe de ser, con un sentido de la confraternidad envidiable (por eso se denominan Confederación de Estados Helvéticos). Realidad: Todos, he dicho, todos, los dictadores, traficantes de lo que sea, vendedores de armas, de prostitutas, de esclavos, de niños, de lo que haga falta y produzca dinero tienen cuenta en Suiza. En Suiza conviven toda esta calaña con las sedes de los organismos, aparentemente más puros y limpios del planeta. la UNESCO, la del Desarme, la de Salvemos a los Coleópteros, en fin, incluso la Cruz Roja. Nuestra Infanta que, comparada con todos estos gángsters, es una aspirante a angelita, vive en Genève.


En fin, Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## paketazo (30 Dic 2015)

*Frisch* la vida es así conforero. Solemos tener la opción de elegir entre lo que nos plantan delante de nuestras narices (caramelo de naranja o caramelo de limón), y pocos o muy pocos, son capaces de girarse a su alrededor, y ver que hay muchos más caramelos disponibles, pero cuesta darse cuenta y alcanzarlos.

Estados Unidos, ya sabes que se sustenta sobre el genocidio de nativos americanos, y los pocos que van quedando de aquella estirpe, o tienen un casino "chungo", o suelen estar alcoholizados por su complicada integración.

A mayores, la vieja Europa mandó allí a su excedente laboral, muchos fugados de la justicia, y cazadores de fortuna en una tierra sin legislar...¿Qué esperas al respecto?.

Un país dónde solo puedes votar a dos opciones que vienen a ser la misma si rascas un poco la superficie...poca diferencia hay con corea del norte en lo que a libertades políticas se refiere.

Ahora google estará filtrando este comentario para ponerme en la lista negra de personas peligrosas para la paz y las libertades (tu hace tiempo que seguro estás en esa lista conforero  )

Italia...parece ser que ni la pasta inventaron, pues los chinos la comían siglos antes que en el país dónde se inventó "la cosa nostra".

España-Italia-Portugal...lenguas romance compañero...poca diferencia viene a haber entre este gremio de personajes aventureros, exagerados, y amantes de los deportes de masas y las bellas mujeres curvadas.

Suecia...habría que informase más sobre el motivo de tanto suicidio. Seguro que muchos filósofos te dirían al respecto que esa tasa de suicidios muestra un avanzado nivel cultural, y el climax de una mente liberada.

Francia...pronto dentro del club de los amantes de las mujeres curvadas, por mucho que se consideren superiores...y su vino y champagne, no son para tanto.

Suiza...ya es complicado llevarse bien hablando tantas lenguas en tan poco espacio. Una cosa es clara, serán unos aprovechados, listillos, engañabobos y todo eso, pero de momento garantizan el bienestar de sus hijos, y en cuanto a la pasta de los mafiosos, corruptos, caudillos etc...que se encargue el país de origen de esa pasta de juzgarlos y condenarlos ¿no?

No te hagas sangre, démosles tiempo, 3 o 4 generaciones para el caos o la superación del escollo.

un saludo


----------



## frisch (30 Dic 2015)

paketazo dijo:


> Suecia...habría que informase más sobre el motivo de tanto suicidio. Seguro que muchos filósofos te dirían al respecto que esa tasa de suicidios muestra un avanzado nivel cultural, y el climax de una mente liberada.



No, una mente liberada (ni su climax) llevan al suicidio, si acaso a ayudar a otros. No sé a qué filósofo se puede uno referir para explicar que el exceso de cultura conlleva impepinablemente al suicidio (y menos tan colectivamente) ¿Nietzsche? ¿Cioran? Ninguno de los dos. 

Un fuerte abrazo paketazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Veo que nadie le ha respondido al conforero Hermes Quinto Pompeyo y, por tanto, le voy a dar mi opinión al respecto... 

Ese referéndum, amigo mío, es una iniciativa popular a las que son tan dados los Suizos y que yo, personalmente, alabo... No todos los países pueden permitirse ese grado de "Democracia", pero bueno esa es mí opinión y que, como habrás podido comprobar en este hilo, para eso están los "colores"... y, por otro lado, de eso se trata, es decir que cada cual debata y exprese lo que "piensa".

Bueno, entrando en materia, es muy difícil que la propuesta salga adelante y creo que su principal adversario va a ser el propio Banco Nacional de Suiza, aparte de la oligarquía político-económico-financiera de ese país. Ya se postularon abiertamente en contra cuando se realizó la propuesta del referéndum sobre el Oro.

Además, has de tener en cuenta que el Banco Nacional de Suiza está defendiendo desesperadamente su moneda, por tanto también necesita "imprimir"... Ten en cuenta que si prosperase esa iniciativa se formaría un auténtico "cuello de botella" en relación al CHF, ya que todo el mundo desearía poseerlo, aunque la verdad sea dicha es rara la cartera "conservadora" que no tiene una parte de ella "anclada" en esa divisa. Por ejemplo, la mía...

# paketazo: Hoy llevo un día "frito" intentando leer el aluvión de noticias de todo tipo que he recibido... Y aunque lo tengo bastante "claro" cara al futuro, observo auténticas "distorsiones" que harán necesario que las analice más profundamente. Son inconcebibles muchas de las cosas que están pasando en el mundo en materia económico-financiera, por no entrar en la socio-política... A ver si en los próximos días os voy incluyendo parte de esas informaciones a las que hacia referencia.

Respecto a los MPs, pues la perspectiva a corto plazo es, francamente, muy MALA y ya miraré de razonarlo en otro momento. En cualquier caso, esta semana he optado por comprar varias monedas de Plata... y se ha cumplido lo que os comenté de que Diciembre suele ser bajista para este metal y, por regla general, en el mes de Enero esa tendencia se revierte, aunque ya veremos...

Os dejo un muy largo e interesante artículo... para "reflexionar".

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...tercera-guerra-mundial-rusia-y-las-primaveras

Y, aunque espero escribir mañana, aprovecho para adelantarme a desearos un Feliz Año 2016... que será muy COMPLICADO, sino al tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (31 Dic 2015)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Ese referéndum, amigo mío, es una iniciativa popular a las que son tan dados los Suizos y que yo, personalmente, alabo... No todos los países pueden permitirse ese grado de "Democracia".../...
> 
> ...



Pero (y sin querer polemizar) ¿para qué tanto grado de "Democracia" si, al final, el que va a "decidir" es el propio Banco Nacional de Suiza además de la oligarquía-económico-financiera de ese país?

Vamos, o soy bobo o no me enterado de la película, o las dos cosas a la vez, o eso de la "Democracia" de los suizos es, pues otro camelo (uno más).

Un abrazo Fernando.

P.S. En cualquier caso, soy de tu opinión, el referéndum ése dará como resultado que no.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2015)

# paketazo: Por ejemplo, ahora estaba viendo el cierre de hoy en el Platino: $871,45... No son los mínimos anuales y que creo que se dieron el pasado mes de Noviembre en los $825,50, pero en fin está claro hacia dónde nos encaminamos si no aparecen algunos "milagros" para "remediarlo", aunque yo NO creo en ellos...

# frisch: La decisión "final" NO corresponde al Banco Nacional de Suiza, sino a los votantes y eso es dar la posibilidad de ELEGIR. Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que el mismo Banco Nacional de Suiza, apoyado por la "Oligarquía" referida, haga la "propaganda" contraria al mismo y ya sabemos que los Suizos suelen creer en sus instituciones...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (31 Dic 2015)

Yo creo partimos de los propios prejuicios para hacer ciertas afirmaciones sobre otras culturas y sociedades, de forma que no tenemos en cuenta que existe cierto relativismo cultural, que condiciona nuestro propio punto de vista sobre los otros.

Y por ejemplo, sin duda, USA es uno de los países que más conflicto exterior provoca. Ha invadido, bombardeado, aniquilado, asesinado mediante drones, encarcelado sin juicio y hecho otra serie de barbaridades que dificilmente casan con el país de la libertad.

PEro esto es porque medimos a USA con nuestra propia vara de medir. USA es mucho más complejo y variado que cualquier país de Europa. En el coexisten tanto ciudadanos amantes de la libertad como genocidas con premio nobel. Y creo que la cuestión es que sin duda USA si es un país con grandes cotas de libertad, si comparamos con España, por ejemplo. Pero hay que acudir al detalle para comprender donde reside hoy la democracia americana, y donde no. Que estamentos del estado americano siguen sosteniendo principios de libertad irrenunciable, de democracia participativa, con referendums e ILPs muy al estilo de Suiza, y que partes del estado federal son hoy poco más democráticos que ESpaña, por poner un buen ejemplo de lo que no debe ser.

EEUU es un país muy democrático a nivel local y estatal, pero no a nivel federal. La Unión pervirtió los fundamentos originales de la Constitución, y se organizó como un poder por encima del bien y del mal. Esto ocurrió ya en el S. XIX. Pero cualquiera que haya visitado USA, sabe que USA existe separación de poderes locales, y su elección pública. Algo impensable en las democracias a la española, francesa, italiana o alemana.


En cuanto a Suiza, sin duda que es destino de mucho dinero obtenido ilegal, criminal o inmoralmente. 

¿Pero por que razón los suizos deberían ser responsables de la falta de legalidad, de la ciminalidad o de la moralidad ajena?

Su sistema es democrático, produce prosperidad y trata con bastante respeto a sus súbditos, ni les roba vía inflación al ritmo que el resto de países "democráticos".


No entiendo porque razón se exige a Suiza semejante moralidad suprema. Acaso buscamos en Suiza el reino de los cielos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Dic 2015)

frisch dijo:


> No, una mente liberada (ni su climax) llevan al suicidio, si acaso a ayudar a otros. No sé a qué filósofo se puede uno referir para explicar que el exceso de cultura conlleva impepinablemente al suicidio (y menos tan colectivamente) ¿Nietzsche? ¿Cioran? Ninguno de los dos.
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo paketazo.



Viktor Frank
Émile Durkheim 
Incluso Borges toco algo el tema, (tenía pensado suicidarse en una fecha determinada, pero afirmó que se había "acojonado")
Gustavo D. Perednik...este creo recordar que se suicidó no hace mucho tiempo.

Nietzsche era un tío que a mi parecer y por lo que he leído de su obra, buscaba ser "interesante" llevando la contraria a todos sus "colegas". Tuve un tiempo que le admiraba, y me reafirmaba como nihilista, sin embargo los años te van dando otras perspectivas que, si no mejores, al menos más halagüeñas.

Hay bastantes filósofos que tocan el tema del suicidio y no se aclaran al respecto, no afirman que sea una salida, o una renuncia, si no una especie de liberación o puerta al sinsentido de la existencia.

El oro va a cerrar el año por encima del soporte clave, en mi caso personal, después de tanto asustarnos con que era mala inversión, que nos arruinaremos, y que mejor bolsa o fondos...prácticamente mantengo mi liquidez a precio de spot de hoy. 

Quizá pueda perder un 3% por los gastos de envío y todas esas cosillas que suman en nuestra contra, y dependiendo del cambio €/$. Nada preocupante de momento, por ello seguiré con mi labor de "acumulación" cuando pueda y poco a poco.

El petróleo está muy volátil, hay una lucha interna entre grandes fondos que no saben quién ganará el pulso al respecto. Ellos son, y serán quienes decidan a que precio oscilará durante el 2016...que no os tomen el pelo con las crisis, y todas esas chorradas del telediario.

Es evidente que hay un exceso de oferta, pero en cuanto se equilibre, que lo hará, volará. Y pensad que si existe ese exceso de oferta, es también por que los productores así lo desean.

Pensamos que los árabes están palmando un lote de pasta al "malvender" su oro negro, pero estos tipos están bien asesorados, y con la tela que poseen, y el poder que tienen para modificar el precio, fijo que se pusieron cortos allá por los 80$-90$, con cantidades ingentes de $. Por eso se la trae floja que siga cayendo, cuando ellos quieran que suba, lo hará, pues tienen la sartén por el mango. Se posicionarán largos, y a mayores rentabilizarán mejor las ventas del petróleo.

Una especie de COMEX pero para y por el servicio de la liga árabe, y sus secuaces.

Buen último día del año a todos, y un saludo


----------



## timi (31 Dic 2015)

Paketazo , no des el año por cerrado ya , que el petróleo parece que lo van a regalar,,,,))
buen año a todos,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Dic 2015)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

# paketazo: Mañana, con más tiempo, me miraré el tema del Petróleo porque ya te digo que tengo bastante información al respecto. No creo que haya que fijarse ahora en el precio y su futura evolución a corto plazo, especialmente para los que hayamos tomado posiciones "inversoras" ahí. Vamos a ver, paketazo, está claro que estos "pollos" tomaron coberturas de precios a unos determinados niveles... Ahora bien, no es menos cierto que esas coberturas tienen fecha de "claudicación"... ¿No? Por tanto, TODO consiste en una simple cuestión de tiempo, ni más ni menos y otra cosa, muy diferente, es CUÁNDO se volverá a la "normalidad" en un mundo totalmente desquiciado...

Y dejo esto...

- The Next Time Your Financial Advisor Tells You To Buy Stocks, Show Them This Chart | Zero Hedge

Y que tengáis una buena entrada de Año...

Saludos.


----------



## Tons (1 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Viktor Frank
> Émile Durkheim
> Incluso Borges toco algo el tema, (tenía pensado suicidarse en una fecha determinada, pero afirmó que se había "acojonado")
> Gustavo D. Perednik...este creo recordar que se suicidó no hace mucho tiempo.
> ...





Feliz año nuevo a todos antes de nada

Paketazo en la producción de petroleo no hay exceso de oferta lo que hay es subdemanda. Parece una tonteria si realmente es lo mismo pero no lo es porque el exceso de oferta es lo que nos quieren hacer creer los que nos dicen que estamos saliendo de la crisis y no hay que permitirselo. Hay subdemanda porque la gente no tiene para consumir aun bajando tanto el precio del petroleo. Si sólo fuese el petroleo el que esta por los suelos pudiera ser que fuese exceso de oferta, segun ellos primero por el exceso de producción de Arabia saudita para acabar con el fracking despues que si para joder a Iran y Rusia y mañana será porque han encontrado petroleo en la luna. Pero como he dicho sólo debería ser el petroleo y no lo es, no es consume nada ni algodón, ni hierro, ni carbón, ni cobre, etc... que pasa que todo el mundo se ha puesto a producir materias primas sin control, pues no, el tema es que no consumimos y se acumula todo.

Quiero daros las gracias a todos por el tiempo que dedicais al foro y sobre todo por vuestros aportes, aunque escriba de tarde en tarde no me pierdo ni una de vuestras palabras.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Ene 2016)

Sólo hay algo que tiene más valor que todo el oro del mundo, ese algo es la salud que es lo que os deseo de corazón a todos para este nuevo año.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ene 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Sólo hay algo que tiene más valor que todo el oro del mundo, ese algo es la salud que es lo que os deseo de corazón a todos para este nuevo año.



La salud quiere comer 
Mi abuela

Es mejor tener dinero que salud. No puedes ir al carnicero a por unos filetes y al ir a pagar decirle : mire usted que buen color tengo y no me resfrio nunca. 
Woody Allen 

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Bocanegra: Vayan también para ti mis mejores deseos y os dejo una selección de frases respecto a tu comentario:

- "La salud es la riqueza real y no piezas de Oro y Plata." (Mahatma Gandhi)

- "Cuando la riqueza se pierde. nada está perdido, cuando la salud se pierde, algo está perdido; cuando el carácter se pierde, todo está perdido." (Billy Graham)

- "No es una medida de salud estar bien adaptado a una sociedad profundamente enferma." (Jiddu Krishnamurti)

# Tons: Siempre es un placer leerte, aunque me considero un tipo bastante bien informado en materia económico-financiera y te voy a matizar algunos aspectos de tu comentario...

Está CLARO que hay un exceso de OFERTA en el mercado del Petróleo, pero también es evidente que hay lo que tú denominas una "subdemanda". Ambas cosas NO son incompatibles con la realidad y enlazan perfectamente con lo que muy acertadamente dices respecto a que la "recuperación" económica es un simple eslogan de los vendedores de "humo"... Yo leo cada día muchos informes y, la verdad, sólo unos auténticos HDLGP pueden argumentar eso desde el Poder y tenemos el ejemplo de nuestro país: de qué MIERDA de "recuperación" económica hablamos cuando las tasas del desempleo apenas han bajado más que simbólicamente... Cuando la renta disponible es cada vez más reducida... Cuando la subida en el PIB se ha basado en una pésima calidad del trabajo y en unos salarios de pura supervivencia... Evidentemente, en esto último, excluyo a una parte importante de quienes viven del sector público -NO incluyo a la parte "productiva"...- y es que esta Crisis se ha cebado principalmente en el sector PRIVADO. Y esto es así, tanto si gusta como si no...

Ahora pasemos a la parte "técnica" de la producción del Petróleo y te voy a transcribir lo que manifestó la pasada semana el Ministro del Petróleo iraquí, Adel Abdul Madhi:

"La OPEP mantendrá la política de no limitar la producción de crudo, pese a la caída de los precios globales. Cualquier recorte en el bombeo con el propósito de elevar los valores tendría que ser coordinado con los países que no integran el grupo. Estamos en el mundo real, la OPEP no es el único productor o el único participante. Así que tenemos que ver cuáles son las decisiones de los otros: Rusia, Estados Unidos y otros productores. La OPEP no puede tomar una decisión unilateral, por ejemplo, reducir la producción y otros (...) elevar el bombeo. O reducimos todos la producción para realmente defender los precios o tendremos que esperar y ver. No podemos repetir esas viejas experiencias de la OPEP y luego perder producción y precios. Debido a que ahora muchos otros productores son capaces de realmente elevar su producción (...) estamos manteniendo la decisión del 4 de Diciembre."

Más CLARO... "Blanco y en botella". Tons, si esto NO es afirmar que se está desarrollando una "guerra" en torno al Petróleo, ya me dirás qué ES... Y no sólo es económico-financiera, sino que trasciende también a la Geopolítica... Por ejemplo, ayer me refería a la caída que está teniendo el precio del Platino... Un metal escaso y que tiene la particularidad que se encuentra casi exclusivamente en dos países: Rusia y Sudáfrica... ¿Qué tienen también en común estos dos países tan dispares entre sí? Pues que sus monedas (el Rublo y el Rand) están totalmente "arrasadas" por el USD... Sigo viéndolo "Blanco y en botella"...

Retomando el tema del Petróleo, te voy a extraer una parte de lo declarado este mes por el Secretario General de la OPEP, Abdullah al-Badri: "He estado en el negocio petrolero toda mi vida. Vi 6 ciclos, vi precios muy altos, precios bajos, y este es uno de ellos. Esto no continuará." También añadió que los precios globales del crudo no se mantendrían y que podrían repuntar en un año.

Y, Tons, antes de finalizar este comentario, te diré que el mundo está produciendo actualmente hasta 2 millones de bdp por encima del consumo y la OPEP está bombeando a niveles récord: por encima de los 31 millones de barriles por día... Si a eso añadimos que Rusia también está por la "labor" y que Irán pronto se integrará en el "club", pues está claro el porqué del exceso de la oferta... Por cierto, me dejo en el "tintero" el tema de Arabia Saudita y que dejaré para otro posible comentario.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (1 Ene 2016)

Feliz Año Nuevo a todos:

Saquemos la bola de cristal y hagamos pronósticos sobre el 2016 !

Casi todos los analistas pronostican un año aburrido, de bajo crecimiento y con todos los valores, bolsa, material primas, ..., en "lateral".

¿Y en geopolítica? ¿Qué nos deparará el 2016?

Os deseo que a nivel personal os vaya muy bien y con mucha salud.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (1 Ene 2016)

*Tons* sí que se consume, a eso me refiero, que no te engañen los medios masa.

Fíjate en los resultados de Apple, Inditex, Google, Pandora, Exxon y Chevron...no hay ninguna debacle, incluso ganan la misma o más pasta.

Exceso de oferta, carencia de demanda. Ambas son dos líneas sobre una gráfica que se cruzan en algún punto, evidentemente.

Me dices que es por que la demanda es floja...vale, es cierto, ¿pero como de cierto?. Si el petróleo cae de 100$ a 35$ hablamos de una depresión de demanda de más de un 60%, y no hay una depresión tal, eso seguro ¿Qué se descuenta en un futuro?, no lo sé, podría ser, o no.

Cobre, hierro, plata..., se vienen abajo, y ¿dices que no hay exceso de oferta?...dale unos meses y espera a que quiebren unas cuantas plantas petroleras, mineras y se deje de poner en mercado.

Presupones que ese petróleo que no se consume al ritmo de hace 1 año, no se consumirá, ¿o que lo regalarán?. Para eso tienen plantas de almacenaje del tamaño de países pequeños, este dumping general por parte de los productores de petróleo lo pagarán los menos competitivos, como ha sucedido siempre.

Es como las panaderías, o la leche, el que pueda poner el producto en el mercado a menor precio, arrasará a la competencia.

Yo por ejemplo, no noto apenas que la bajada del petróleo haya mejorado enormemente mi bolsillo (y consumo una media de 500€/mes), si hubiera tanta carencia de demanda como dices, y exceso de oferto que digo yo, supongo que el precio bajaría (impuesto a parte), pero apenas hemos bajado un 20% el combustible, frente a un 65% del petróleo. Y eso no solo en España, si no en medio mundo.

A mi, no me van a engañar vendiéndome una crisis de demanda en determinados sectores que siempre se demandarán (cobre, hierro, petróleo...). Los precios actuales, no reflejan la realidad, son solo especulativos, y más pronto o más tarde oferta real y demanda real se equilibrarán, si no la producción se detendría en cuestión de meses...y si eso sucede, inflacionarán los precios a un nivel superior al anterior a la bajada.

En cuanto a dinero o salud...no deseéis jamás el dinero por encima de la salud, y si tenéis dudas, acercaros un hospital cercano y preguntadles a padres con hijos enfermos, o gente terminal, tetrapléjicos, ciegos...si darían todo lo que poseen por estar de nuevo con salud.
El mayor tesoro que tenemos es el tiempo que nos queda, y si es con salud, pues ni lo dudéis...el oro...bienvenido sea.

*Kovaliov*, que conste que entiendo el trasfondo de tu afirmación, y sé que sabes como todos, lo que de verdad vale más que nada.

*Amador* yo pronostico que las bolsas no tendrán ya mucho más fuelle, lo que no quita para que puedan pasarse un año por estas cotas.

En cuanto al oro, para mi mientras no pierda el soporte de los 1050$...incluso estirado a 1000$, solo vería acumulación por manos fuertes.

El petróleo lo veo en un rango superior al actual en unos 3 meses, o antes.

Geopolítica...pues presupongo lo de siempre, pulsos sin sentido entre los "poderosos", guerras encubiertas en países estratégicos, y éxodos sumados a escaramuzas terroristas para acojonar al pueblo y pedirle más pasta para defenderlos de los monstruos que ellos mismos han creado.

Feliz 2016 a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Hola, amador: También mis mejores deseos para ti y para todos en general, aunque me parece que es muy pronto para sacar la "bola de cristal" y hacer pronósticos para el año recién comenzado. Mira, es en el transcurso del mes de Enero cuando empiezo a "prospeccionar" lo que puede acontecer durante el año en curso.

Sin embargo, os contaré algunas cosas que ya estoy empezando a analizar...

- Ayer, estuve muy pendiente de lo que pudieran hacer los mercados americanos y por una simple "RAZÓN" y que acabó por materializarse: Desde los tiempos de Roosevelt, allá por 1945, NO se había producido un solo año bajista en las principales Bolsas estadounidenses durante el año preelectoral y el año 2015 ha roto con la "tradición" seguida durante los últimos 70 años, que se dice pronto... El Dow Jones se ha dejado un 2,2% y el S&P 500 un 0,69%. Esto que os comento es IMPORTANTE porque rompe con una de las "pautas" de mi estudio personal y que, paradójicamente, lo REFUERZA y MUCHO... Ahora falta ver qué pasará en el 4º Año Presidencial y que SIEMPRE ha sido alcista desde 1948...

- Las Índices bursátiles más importantes, después de los estadounidenses, han acabado en positivo: DAX (+10,02%), Nikkei (+9,07%), Eurostoxx-50 (+4,08%)... Mientras que el Ibex-35 se ha dejado un claro 7,15% y toda una declaración de "intenciones" cara al 2016...

- Ya he mencionado que nos encontramos en año electoral en el "Imperio" y no estáis prestando la debida atención a este "acontecimiento"... Tenemos ahí a Donald Trump como el aspirante americano que mejor posicionado está entre los republicanos, aunque NO así en el aparato del Partido y ya veremos cómo éste solventa el tema de la popularidad de Trump entre sus bases. En mí opinión, hasta el próximo mes de Julio que es cuando se elige el aspirante al candidato republicano a la Casa Blanca, se va a generar mucha "volatilidad" de todo tipo y ya no digo si, finalmente, saliera elegido Donald Trump... Otra cosa es si la aspirante demócrata elegida es Hillary Clinton y aquí ya veríamos qué posicionamiento toman los poderes fácticos americanos... ¡Ojo! pues a esto y que tenéis bastante fuera de vuestra "órbita" y que no es ajena a lo que suceda en el "Imperio"...

- ¿Riesgos para el 2016? Más de lo MISMO: Qué va a suceder en China, si continuará la presión bajista sobre las Materias Primas y las tensiones geopolíticas que siguen AHÍ...

En fin, que ya tendremos tiempo de ir "profundizando" y es que acabamos de echar la "caña", por tanto para "pescar" o tener cierta "seguridad" hay que dejar pasar algo de tiempo... ¿No te parece? 

Por cierto, con lo que te he comentado, ¿ves esa "lateralidad" que dicen esos supuestos "analistas"? y dejo fuera a los que, realmente, son "buenos"... al menos, para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## CaraCortada (1 Ene 2016)

En el ranking de mis deseos prioritarios para 2016 figura que este hilo se mantenga en su altisimo nivel un año mas, es un deseo exigente lo reconozco pero estoy seguro que gracias a vosotros se cumplirá.


----------



## pamarvilla (1 Ene 2016)

Buenas. El oro ¿más abajo?

Oro cayó 10.50% en el año por política monetaria de la Reserva Federal - 20minutos.com.mx

Estimados, salud y prosperidad en este nuevo año. Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Hola, parmavilla: Bueno, es bastante probable que el Oro llegue a los $1000/$978 que en su momento "prospeccioné" e incluso paketazo también cree posible que se vean esos precios, aunque él suele ser algo más "optimista" que yo sobre este tema. La cuestión es si los precios aguantarán ahí si como parece se llegan a dar. No es erróneo pensar que perforar ese nivel podría ser una labor dificultosa, aparte de que una vez conseguido el "precio objetivo", los "grandes" ("manos fuertes") es posible que entrarán a llenar sus "sacas"... En relación a esto que comento, habrá que estar muy atentos a los flujos y datos que se vayan produciendo alrededor del Oro.

Últimamente, tengo bastante "olvidado" el tema de los MPs, puesto que mi interés va dirigido a cuestiones más "terrenales": Economia, Finanzas, Historia, Geopolítica...

Volviendo al Oro, parmavilla, estoy observando una interesante "distorsión": el desacople producido entre el Oro y el Platino. Allá, por los máximos de ambos metales, el Platino andaba algo por encima de la cotización del Oro y ahora el precio del cierre de ayer fue: Oro $1060,40 vs Platino $892,50...

En fin, aprovecho la ocasión para dejaros un artículo relacionado con el metal...

- Gold Undervalued Due To Massive Stock Dilution & Debt : SRSrocco Report

# CaraCortada: Es difícil, pero ya llevamos unos tres años... La verdad, es que la continuación del hilo dependerá de si se mantiene el interés en el mismo y de otros factores que nos atañen a los que, mayormente, colaboramos y, básicamente, del tiempo disponible para realizar esta tarea. Yo siempre digo que NADA dura para SIEMPRE, pero bueno de momento estaremos en el "tajo" y es de desear que se vayan añadiendo más colaboradores.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Interesante...

- UNA HISTORIA SINIESTRA SOBRE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL QUE NO TE HAN CONTADO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Ya, en su momento, expresé mi opinión de que Churchill había sido un auténtico sinvergüenza y me faltó ser más "explicito": un GHDLGP...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Ene 2016)

Bueno, partiendo del principio (no demostrado "científicamente" pero amplia e históricamente probado, aplicando el sentido común - _para los más jóvenes, una cosa que se estilaba hasta hace no mucho y que ahora ha sido reemplazado por el Iphone_) de que todas las guerras se inician contando la milonga a la tropa y a la población de turno de que es necesario salvar no sé qué y que pongan la carne, cuando, en realidad, se hacen, las guerras, para salvar a quienes toman la decisión de iniciarlas, teniendo en cuenta esto, lo de Churchill es una más. Sin importancia.

¿Hasta cuándo vamos a estar desenterrando huesos sabiendo que nos están enterrando vivos?


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Bueno, a algunos nos sigue gustando "bucear" en la Historia, Arqueología, etc. Y lo de "enterrarnos vivos", amigo frisch", debe ir por "barrios"... o formas de "pensar".

Un abrazo.


----------



## frisch (1 Ene 2016)

No si a mi también me parece importante bucear en la Historia (la prueba, mi comentario).

Lo que quería decir (a veces me da la impresión de escribir en esperanto) es que hay profusión de "informaciones" de que éste que ha pasado a la Historia como un santo pues no lo era. Ni inicio la lista, aunque como botón de muestra para chocar conciencias, citaré a Mandela, y que esa profusión de informaciones, en mi opinión no son sino cortinas de humo (ojo, no estoy diciendo que no sean verídicas) para atontarnos mientras nos entierran vivos.

Nos moriremos sabiendo mucho.


----------



## amador (1 Ene 2016)

#fernandojcf Por mi parte te animo a que sigas por bastante tiempo moderando y aportando en el hilo.

Y muchas gracias a Paketazo y Fernando por los dos análisis previos en tiempo de record para 2016 que habéis hecho.

Por cierto, el de la Plata que abrió el forero Arbeyna está parado-parado. Pero bueno, en este ya se comentan todos los MP.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Es difícil, pero ya llevamos unos tres años... La verdad, es que la continuación del hilo dependerá de si se mantiene el interés en el mismo y de otros factores que nos atañen a los que, mayormente, colaboramos y, básicamente, del tiempo disponible para realizar esta tarea. Yo siempre digo que NADA dura para SIEMPRE, pero bueno de momento estaremos en el "tajo" y es de desear que se vayan añadiendo más colaboradores.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: ¿"Cortinas de humo" ahora? Si SIEMPRE han existido... Para saber que "Sir" Winston Churchill era un auténtico HDLGP NO me hacia falta leer el artículo enlazado y es que ya "conozco" bastante bien al "personaje"... Mira, tengo un archivo fotográfico fantástico sobre la II WW y que consta de miles y miles de fotografías (y me moriré sin haberlas visto todas...) y tengo buena memoria para recordar las imágenes de la destrucción de la ciudad alemana de Dresden... ordenada por este GHDLGP. De este hecho "histórico" poco se habla y es que la guerra la ganaron los "buenos" y sólo se conocen los hechos -algunos "supuestos"...- de los "malos". Tampoco NADA que no haya sido algo común a lo largo de la Historia.

Y dejo esto sobre este genocida que fue Churchill...

- Winston Churchill. El gran genocida. | Orden y Cultura

Y yo SÍ que me moriré sabiendo muchas cosas, pero muchas menos de las que hubiera querido... pero por falta de "tiempo" (tendría que tener muchas -demasiadas- vidas).

# amador: Es lamentable que el amigo Arbeyna nos haya "dejado", al menos en sus magníficas colaboraciones, pero entenderás que llevar dos hilos ya me "sobrepasa" y el de "Evolución de la Plata I" ya he intentado "reflotarlo" en varias ocasiones... En fin, tomo nota y ya veremos si de forma esporádica puedo ir colocando alguna información. Sin embargo, este hilo ya me da bastante trabajo y prefiero centrarme en el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches,

Os deseo un prospero año nuevo 2016

Cuidado con pedir prestado, que algunos usureros han legado a cobrar intereses de un 4.500%!!! Hay que estar muy pero que muy necesitado y desinformado para recurrir a estos ladrones:
*Facua detecta intereses de hasta el 4.500% TAE en un estudio sobre entidades de créditos rápidos*


Spoiler



Ocho de las diez empresas no especifican los intereses de forma clara
Facua-Consumidores en Acción ha detectado intereses de hasta el 4.500% TAE en un estudio realizado sobre webs de entidades de créditos rápidos para préstamos de pequeña cuantía a devolver en un mes.

En concreto, ocho de las diez empresas analizadas en el estudio no especifican los intereses de forma clara y comprensible, lo que vulnera la legislación, según la asociación.

*Denuncia por usura*
Por ello, Facua presentará en los próximos días una batería de denuncias por usura ante las autoridades autonómicas de protección al consumidor y recuerda que el usuario está amparado por la Ley de la Usura que sanciona determinadas situaciones de la contratación, dado que pueden suponer una lesión grave de intereses jurídicamente protegidos o un perjuicio económico injustificado.

A su vez, la asociación recuerda que los créditos rápidos no cuenta con definición legal alguna ni regulación diferente a la establecida en la legislación sobre créditos y protección al consumidor.

Desde el organismo han transmitido que del estudio se desprenden intereses "absolutamente desproporcionados" en la mayoría de los créditos de iguales características. En el caso de solicitar 300 euros a devolver en 30 días, para Twinero los intereses son de un 3.752%, un 2.969% TAE para sucredito.es, un 2.424,60% TAE en el caso de ¡Qué bueno!, 2.333,95% TAE para Ok Money, 1.309% TAE de creditomovil.es y Ferratum, o un 1.269,70% TAE en el caso de Vivus.es, entre otros.

Por su parte, Cetelem y Cofidis ofrecen una TAE de 17,75% y 24,51% respectivamente para un crédito de 4.000 euros en doce cuotas.

Facua advierte que algunas de las empresas que comercializan este tipo de productos no son entidades financieras y que por ello deben estar bajo la supervisión de las autoridades de consumo de las comunidades autónomas, pero no bajo el control del Banco de España ni de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

*Información incompleta y confusa*
Este estudio también refleja una información incompleta en el caso de muchas de las webs de entidades que, sin embargo, permiten contratar créditos de manera casi automática.

Algunas de las entidades analizadas camuflan intereses en conceptos como honorarios o gastos de gestión y no ofrecen información completa en relación al derecho de desistimiento, entre otros conceptos.

En conclusión, la información destinada a advertir sobre los riesgos que implican la contratación de estos productos no se ofrece, en general, de forma clara, incumpliendo lo que marca la Ley 22/2007 en este sentido.

Por ello, Facua aconseja a los consumidores que vayan a contratar un crédito rápido que comparen varias ofertas antes de decidirse. Asimismo, la asociación recuerda que la entidad debe facilitar antes de celebrar el contrato, de manera gratuita y de forma clara, en un soporte duradero, la información fundamental de las condiciones del contrato.



Interesante foto, daría para un merecido análisis, ¿os acordáis de la de 2015 y lo bien que "acertó" sus predicciones?






¿Algún comentario sobre ella?, la verdad es que me pilla bastante desubicado y agradecería algunos puntos de vista

Saludos


----------



## amador (1 Ene 2016)

Hablando de "reinas magas".

El Papa incluye a una 'reina maga' en la misa de Año Nuevo del Vaticano


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Tons* sí que se consume, a eso me refiero, que no te engañen los medios masa.
> 
> Fíjate en los resultados de Apple, Inditex, Google, Pandora, Exxon y Chevron...no hay ninguna debacle, incluso ganan la misma o más pasta.
> 
> ...



Llevo toda mi vida trabajando en hospitales, así que en esa materia me queda poco por ver. Los sanitarios nos reímos de la muerte y la enfermedad para exorcisarlas. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: ¿Tú sabes lo que estás preguntando? Bien, te enlazo la portada de "The Economist" en su edición japonesa y que es mucho más rico en "símbolos"... También en el artículo se fijan en varios de ellos, pero en mí opinión los detalles más relevantes serían éstos:

- El "hongo"... que recuerda a una explosión atómica.
- Los "caretos" se presentan en blanco y negro para los más "relevantes" y en color para quienes no lo son...
- La presencia del "flautista" (¿Hamelin?)...
- Hay un niño que se fija en un juego llamado "Panic": en la parte superior aparece escrito "Federal Reserve" y las iniciales CHI (¿China?) y en la inferior "?sis" (¿Isis o Crisis?)
- Detrás de Obama hay un "fantasma" leyendo una revista titulada "Holiday" (Vacaciones)... ¿Una referencia a los accidentes de aviación?
- Alicia del País de las Maravillas mirando al gato Cheshire... Je,je,je: tampoco te lo voy a dar "masticado"...
- El helicóptero encima del niño que está comiendo unos fideos...
- El astro con los dos "rostros" (¿mundos bipolares?)...

- SÃ*mbolos, Mitos y Arquetipos: Mensajes ocultos en la portada del Economist 2015

En la versión que has colocado de "The Economist" también se aprecian detalles muy interesantes. Por ejemplo las fechas y destacan las de 1987, 1993, 2000 y 2008 por las Crisis sucedidas en esos años. Del 2006 ahora mismo no recuerdo nada a qué asociarlo, aunque debe tener un "significado" y que ya me miraré.

Por cierto, y por si lo desconoces, "The Economist" es en parte propiedad de los Rothschild y su Director, John Micklethwait, ha asistido a varias reuniones del Club Bilderberg...

Bueno, Refinanciado, ya ves como estos "pollos" se "regocijan" de todos nosotros... menos de algunos. Y yo también te deseo un Feliz Año.

Saludos.

Edito: Si clickais en la imagen, aparecerán en la parte inferior detalles ampliados de la misma. Son muy, pero que muy "INTERESANTES"...:


----------



## frisch (1 Ene 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Llevo toda mi vida trabajando en hospitales, así que en esa materia me queda poco por ver. Los sanitarios nos reímos de la muerte y la enfermedad para exorcisarlas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk



Yo también he trabajado en hospitales (en Ghana) y la verdad, nadie de los que trabajábamos ahí nos reíamos de la muerte diaria y, además, sabiendo que muchas de ellas, a 3000 km de distancia, no hubiesen ocurrido.

Sí, exorcisar está bien, la manera de hacerlo, también. Es lo que hace la diferencia.

Feliz 2016 (y siguientes).


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Lo acabo de "visionar" mientras escribía... Tendré que volver a "verlo", pero os dejo el enlace porque es una maravilla. Visto esto, nuestro "afamado" Calatrava hubiera acabado en el Circo Romano, pero entre las fauces de las fieras...

- Ingeniería Romana - Las Ciudades (1), Ingeniería romana - RTVE.es A la Carta

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (1 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> _Me parece que no has leído los links que te di, tomate un tiempo, léelos y encontraras respuestas (y bien fundamentadas) a tus dudas.
> _Refinanciado.
> Ya voy leyendo (y viendo en conferencias y Singulars) tu material pero veo que pones mucha importancia en el sector energético (y que la tiene)
> ¿qué opinas del origen abiótico del crudo? ¿Y del agua como fuente energética, rompiendo el O2 del H2?
> ...



Hostia *plastic_age*, pues tienes razón, las fuentes no son nada solventes. Me he descojonado un poco con el tío que me enlazas, pero en fin, si quieres unas observaciones, pues te las daré:

Primero vamos a suponer que es verdad eso de que los depósitos se rellenan:
- Sería interesante saber como el petróleo vence la gravedad y consigue subir unas cuantos kilómetros desde el "océano de petróleo" a 12 km de profundidad hasta el depósito situado a 2 km de profundidad, de saberlo, quizás estemos ante un gran descubrimiento que dejaría en segundo plano el tema del petróleo, ya que prácticamente podríamos volar sin apenas esfuerzo.

- En caso de ir directo al "océano de petróleo" (evitar "intermediarios", jeje) y perforar hasta los 12 km (cosa extremadamente difícil) ¿de verdad se cree que costaría la misma energía el bombear el petróleo?, recuerda, como poco la profundidad es 6 veces mayor.

- ¿Por que si los depósitos a 2 km están conectados a grandes océanos varía tanto su calidad? Esta cuestión también se aplica al origen abiótico del petróleo, si realmente el petróleo se creara, abría un tipo estándar del mismo y no diversos tipos y calidades.

- ¿Petroleo para miles de años?, de la nada no proviene nada, se debería ver cual es el material necesario para crear el petróleo (suponiendo que su origen es abiótico) y sus efectos en el subsuelo debido a la explotación, incluso sabrás que en la agricultura las tierras se van degradando, son necesarios fertilizantes y agua para el cultivo (no sólo poner semilla y sol), todo ello escasea cada vez más y más.

Bueno, estas son sólo unas observaciones por encima, te enlazo este link para que leas más al respecto (el cual menciona otras cuestiones referentes al video que enlazas):
*La Teoría Abiótica del Origen del Petróleo *

Pienso que no es necesario extenderse demasiado, que ese tema tiene una pinta de bulo impresionante.

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-ene-2016 at 22:35 ----------

Fernando, me refería a la imagen del 2016, pero gracias por tu link de la del 2015, no lo había visto y es muy interesante.

Realmente me sorprenden gratamente los vídeos de RTVE.es A la Carta, son como un oasis en el desierto, también algunos de la BBC son impresionantes, a veces me pregunto como es que los que mandan permiten que se emitan determinados documentales por esas vías, por ejemplo recientemente vi este:
*Comida irradiada*

Y estoy esperando como agua de mayo que cuelguen este:
*Cosecha Humana*

No me perderé el que enlazas, seguramente estará cojonudo.

Saludos

---------- Post added 01-ene-2016 at 22:45 ----------

Respecto a la imagen de The Economist The World in 2016, me pareció ver una moneda de oro cayendo del cielo utilizando un paracaídas de dólar, más abajo lo está esperando una mano... 

¿Lo harán caer más para que "alguien" cargue? ¿quien o quienes podrán ser ese alguien?, aunque quizás pueda ser una advertencia y decir "a ver pringaos, este será el último año en que podrán cargar a estos precios -y si me pilláis de buenas, tiraré los precios aún más-, aprovechad la oportunidad de hacerse con una buena silla"

Es para pensar esa parte.

Ojo, es lo que a mi me parece, igual lo que creo que he visto en esa imagen no es lo que realmente es (casi seguro).


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ene 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Te dejo un par de vídeos donde analizan lo que preguntabas. Aún NO he podido visionarlos, pero quienes me los han enviado dicen que son muy interesantes... En cualquier caso, ya en la portada se observan detalles muy "relevantes", pero MUCHO.

- AsÃ* serÃ¡ el mundo segÃºn la nueva portada de The Economist 2016 - Parte 1. - YouTube

- El mundo en 2016 segÃºn la nueva portada de The Economist - Parte 2 #SemanaZDI - YouTube

Saludos.

Edito: Refinanciado me he estado fijando en la imagen que comentabas y es "algo" de Oro, aunque no me parece una "moneda", pero no distingo bien la imagen y el billete representa eso, es decir dinero, pero NO es un Dólar...


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Ene 2016)

Gracias Fernando, no pude evitar ver el vídeo que enlazaste de la Ingeniería Romana, me ha gustado mucho, imagino que en aquel entonces aunque el nombre de la moneda era diferente, los MPs cortaban el bacalao, ahora toca esperar la segunda parte.

Respecto a la portada, ahora miraré los vídeos, la imagen que tengo no es de muy buena calidad, no consigo distinguir los detalles (o eso o estoy ciego, jeje), hice una búsqueda y no he encontrado ninguna decente, a ver si alguien puede colgar una de mejor calidad. 

Me pareció ver una figura dorada y redonda por ese motivo pensé que sería una moneda, sobre el billete me apresuré a vincularlo con el dólar ya que es el que actualmente corta el bacalao.

Aunque no estoy seguro del motivo de que el oro lleve un paracaídas ¿será que el fiat que se desplome?, aunque toda la información que tenemos indica justo lo contrario, es decir, se está intentando por todos los medios que el oro caiga y no que se evita su caída. Lo de la mano esperándolo quizás nos arroje alguna luz.

Quizás el verdadero motivo sea que el fiat esté intentando que el oro no llegue a esa mano, entonces... ¿quién será esa mano? ¿la justicia es ciega? (por aquello de la mano femenina).
Ahora he visto este link en el que venden la revista y el paracaídas está del otro lado, creo que me he hecho un lío

*The World in 2016*

Aunque he conseguido distinguir el símbolo del € en el billete paracaídas, no consigo distinguir el simbolo en el oro, a bote-pronto parece $, pero no lo tengo nada claro.

Ahora he visto más detalles, mejor miraré los vídeos

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Te dejo otro vídeo maravilloso y que me ha recordado mis estudios de campo que realicé no hace tanto tiempo en el Acueducto de Albarracín y que si no conoces, pues merece una "escapada" ya que no te queda lejos... Ya en las montañas próximas al pueblo tienes varias pinturas rupestres y en las afueras tienes un centro de maquinas de asedio de la Antigüedad...

- Ingeniería Romana - Acueductos (1), Ingeniería romana - RTVE.es A la Carta

SÍ, en esa época los MPs eran la base en que se sustentaba el Imperio Romano y, especialmente, sobre la Plata... Luego, es innegable que hablamos de una gente donde quienes tenían "madera" conseguían grandes logros. Eso SÍ, en el "contexto" de aquellos tiempos y que NO tienen NADA que ver con los actuales. A mí, francamente, me hubiera gustado vivirlos dentro de mis "capacidades"... 

Respecto a la imagen, pues te diría que es un "cerdito" de Oro (tipo hucha)...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Ene 2016)

He visto los vídeos, interesantes, en el vídeo comentan que es un cerdo de oro y efectivamente es un billete de €, lo relaciona con problemas económicos mundiales.

Aunque yo diría que de ser un cerdo, indicará que los PIGS caerán, pero lo harán "suavemente" gracias al € a cambio de... ¿oro?

Respecto a la posición del paracaídas, resulta que primero dieron un adelanto con la posición encima de la mano y la final es la que está a lado del sol

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 00:43 ----------

Fernando, el link da error, cuando lo corrijas lo miraré, 

Saludos y Gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ene 2016)

a ver si la oz. plata baja de 14 € y pillo cacho...


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2016)

Menudas paranoias con la portada esa. Lo que nadie puede dudar es que es un marketing cojonudo para vender revistas, y dar mucho que hablar.

Luego, los videos que aporta *Fernando*, pues están bien sobre todo para saber lo que se ve en la imagen, pues yo la verdad la mitad de lo que comentan ni me había fijado que salía en la portada.

Se menciona como casi cada año en casi todos los medios, la tercera guerra mundial...está claro que esto es como el apocalipsis, siempre lo están nombrando en todos lados, y está claro que un día sí sucederá...¿cuando?...pues cuando toque.

Luego se recalca que la crisis económica puede recrudecerse, alejamiento entre ejes de política ideológica diferente, terrorismo...si lo analizamos fríamente, a pesar de que dicen que será muy diferente al 2015, es más de lo mismo.

Tenemos crisis desde hace la nitra, guerras a una por año como mínimo, terrorismo cada poco la lían parda en algún lado...no veo gran novedad al respecto, la novedad sería que sucediera todo lo contrario.

Si acaso nos puede interesar bastante a los del foro, el inciso que se hace al respecto de los pagos via teléfono móvil...esto puede tener muchas lecturas, cada día se publicita más, y parece que será la alternativa más plausible para ir eliminando el efectivo poco a poco.

Gracias ala cadena de bloques y a copiar al bitcoin por parte de la gran banca, las comisiones se reducirán, y es posible que termine siendo más interesante para un empresario aceptar el pago via telemática, que en efectivo, dado que de este modo agiliza el movimiento de capital sin riesgo a ser robado, descuadrar balances, comodidad...

Por lo demás, no varío mi estrategia...liquidez, metal, ojo al petróleo, latas de atún...y alguna botella de buen vino para brindar por un día nuevo.

*El hombre dubitativo*... tu espera tendrá recompensa

Buen comienzo de año para todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Ene 2016)

*Fernando*, gracias por el link, si los pekes me dejan, lo miraré esta tarde-

*Hombre Dubitativo*, yo estoy como tú, esperando otra bajada, pero ten cuidado con los plazos de entrega, a mi no me agrada a idea de esperar 3 o 4 semanas más el tiempo del envío) una vez pagado el producto.

De momento yo cargaré las que cargo cada año, pandas y kookas (las koalas parece que aún no han salido), aprovecharé quién tenga en stock y las envíe "rápido", si baja hasta los niveles que comentas, pondré más carne en el asador, pero tal y como te comento, hay que se cautos y asegurar la silla ya que a precios actuales los vendedores habituales no tienen stock de las bullion puro y duro (p.e. filas y maples), por más que pongan buenos precios hay que esperar no poco tiempo para recibirlas.

Ahora imagina si bajan aún más, pues posiblemente los plazos de entrega serán mayores y quizás haya algunos incumplimientos de entrega por el camino (no necesariamente debido a tu vendedor, sino al proveedor, la minera o algún castuzo), seguramente no perderías tu dinero pero no tendrías físico.

Ahora, si estás dispuesto a pagar, yo he visto como en una plaza vendían bullion a cascoporro pero no bajaba de 24€ la moneda con los precios actuales (por cierto, no vi maples ni filas), a mí me parecía un timo, pero claro está que los vendedores tienen que ganarse la vida. Aunque no me disgustó en lo absoluto ver que había gente comprando y que las monedas que solemos comprar se negocian bastante bien.

También había de las numismáticas a precios razonables, p.e. 50 francos a 14€ 10 francos 12€, un par de € más caras que en la tienda habitual, pero las tenías delante tuya (varias en perfecto estado).

También he de decir que se pasan 3 pueblos con la moneda española, los precios para mí están muy lejos de la realidad, quizás sea porque es la que más movimiento tiene.

*Paketazo*, he de reconocer que las polémicas portadas tienen mayoritariamente la intención de vender revistas, pero si miras la del 2015 y diversas interpretaciones podrás comprobar que "casualmente" acertaron en muchas cosas, no tengo un link a mano, pero si buscas un poco lo podrás confirmar.

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, cada cual es libre de creer en lo que quiera, faltaría más... Y, por tanto, en este hilo somos MUCHOS -más de los que te piensas...- que somos bastante "conspiranoicos". Esto es como en todo: dependerá de los conocimientos que se tengan al respecto y el interés que pueda despertar un tema concreto. Ahora bien, dado que tienes mucha experiencia en los mercados, te recuerdo que NO todo lo que ves es "REAL" ni todo lo que puedas "soñar" es "fantasía"... ¿O no?

Mira, me considero una persona bastante culta y experta en según que temas... Por ejemplo, Historia y Arqueología. Y te voy a hacer una simple pregunta: ¿existieron las "Amazonas"? Normalmente, pertenecen al mundo de los mitos, pero cualquiera que tenga suficientes conocimientos históricos saben que existieron, al menos como mujeres "guerreras", por tanto combatiendo en primera línea. Algo que fue muy habitual entre varios de los pueblos que eran "fronterizos" con los griegos y romanos antiguos.

Uno de los mejores ejemplos, no "literarios", lo tenemos en una de las "acompañantes" que se encontraron en la tumba de Filipo II (el padre de Alejandro Magno). Evidentemente, se debe tratar de una de las esposas de éste y, quizás, fuera la princesa escita con la que se casó. Junto al sarcógafo de esta mujer se encontraron tres lanzas o jabalinas, un carjag de oro y 74 puntas de flecha. De entre las esposas de Filipo II, dicho "ajuar" sólo era típico entre los getas y los escitas...

Y entre los romanos encontramos innumerables referencias a las roxalanas, sarmatas, bastarnas, etc. Si abundamos, incluso en la Reconquista española, te encuentras casos esporádicos de mujeres cristianas y árabes que combatieron. Luego, esas referencias te las encuentras también entre los conquistadores españoles y recogidas también por los clérigos que solían acompañarles...

En fin, te he puesto unos simples ejemplos históricos que dejan el mito de las "Amazonas" fuera del mundo de la fantasía... Y podríamos entrar en la Arqueología antigua y donde la "fantasía" impera sobre la "razón"... sencillamente, porque ésta NO puede explicar muchas de esas construcciones. Ese mismo "ejemplo" me sirve para las "portadas" de "The Economist", pero bueno tampoco tengo ningún interés en "convencerte", ni mucho menos...

Respecto a una hipotética III WW, pues volvemos a lo mismo... Dependerá de la información que manejes y te diré que sigo a muchos politólogos y medios especializados en Geoestrategía y el mundo militar. Bien, la mayoría coinciden en que desde los tiempos de la Guerra Fría, NUNCA hemos estado más cerca de esa posibilidad. Y aquí SÍ que no veo ningún tipo de "fantasía"... Y tampoco de producirse sería como os la podéis imaginar los más neófitos o por lo que se ve en los filmes y series que se van haciendo sobre el tema. Que vaya a ser más inminente o NO, eso no lo podemos saber, pero por mí que se espere a que yo ya no ande por estos mundos de vete a saber quién...

# El hombre dubitativo: Yo las dos últimas compras que he hecho han sido en la Plata, pero para mis colecciones de Premium y muy poco en el Bullion y del que ya ando bien servido... además, "pesa" demasiado. Para ir "ligero", mejor el Oro...

Es posible que veas esos precios que citas, pero aunque la Plata pueda caer bastante más, ya veremos quién la encuentra "física" a esos precios y eso ya es algo que pasó en el pasado, por tanto no sería nada nuevo...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (2 Ene 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Sacando cuentas de uno de los mejores secretos del Caribe
> 
> Reservas auríferas suman 200 mil millones de dólares - Economía



Al final esto va ser como el petroleo parece, que en vez peak lo que hay es abundancia por todas partes.


----------



## frisch (2 Ene 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Hostia *plastic_age*, pues tienes razón, las fuentes no son nada solventes. Me he descojonado un poco con el tío que me enlazas, pero en fin, si quieres unas observaciones, pues te las daré:



Bueno, yo al señor éste de Mundo Desconocido le he visto tropecientos vídeos pero, la verdad, desde hace un tiempo, no lo quiero ver ni en pintura. No tanto por lo que dice (que bueno, a veces sí, a veces no y a veces entremedias, como todo vecino que se precie).

Pero es que el tío me parece insufrible. ¡Qué cruz! ¡Qué derroche (en el peor sentido de la palabra) de pedantería!

¡Dios mío! Habla como si el espectador fuese un niño al que hay que explicarle lo "esto es caca no se come".

No sé, probablemente sea un buen tío, no lo dudo, pero tiene un ego que no le cabe ni en la Catedral de La Almudena.

En fin...

Así nos va (entre unos, otros y los de enmedio - me incluyo)


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ayer comentaba sobre esto que ha salido publicado hoy, por tanto mis fuentes siguen siendo bastante buenas...

- Producción de petróleo en Rusia alcanza un récord en 2015 Por Reuters

Y también dejo esto...

- "Hay dos tipos de ególatras: los que lo admiten y el resto de nosotros." (Laurence J. Peter)

Saludos.


----------



## amador (2 Ene 2016)

Soy de la opinión de paketazo.

Imágenes ambiguas que admiten diferentes interpretaciones. Me recuerda a los textos de los horóscopos pero en imagen tipo comic.

Sobre pago por el móvil, supongo que habéis visto los anuncios en la tele sobre la APP de pago por móvil entre amigos "Twyp" que gestiona ING.

No se cómo funcionará. Ya habías otras y no funcionaron, pero en esta se están gastando bastante pasta en anuncios ahora en la campaña de Navidad.

Hay mucho negocio en esto, y a ver quien se lleva el gato al agua. Google y Facebook también están en el ajo ...

Saludos



paketazo dijo:


> Menudas paranoias con la portada esa. Lo que nadie puede dudar es que es un marketing cojonudo para vender revistas, y dar mucho que hablar.
> 
> Luego, los videos que aporta *Fernando*, pues están bien sobre todo para saber lo que se ve en la imagen, pues yo la verdad la mitad de lo que comentan ni me había fijado que salía en la portada.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: Acabo de leer que las posiciones cortas en los contratos del COMEX están rozando máximos históricos... En fin, tampoco es algo con lo que comerse el "coco" los que vamos en "físico", pero parece que se "avecina" algo. Si tienes tiempo fijate en lo que hicieron las principales divisas después de cerrar el mercado americano... y en los cierres.

Por otro lado, si sigue la presión bajista sobre el Petróleo, el Oro NO lo hará mejor, al contrario ya que le añadirá presión. Te lo digo después de consultar mis "pautas" y es que he observado que a menudo el Oro se utiliza como cobertura contra la Inflación impulsada por el precio del Petróleo... Aunque, en los tiempos actuales, el pasado en la Economía es sólo eso: "pasado" ... Ahora los "mercados" se mueven de la forma más ilógica y anormal.

Y dejo esto...

- Russia Deploys Advanced Cruise Missiles in Major Navy Reboot - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Ene 2016)

Bueno ya veo que no te ha sentado bien mi comentario sobre el señor de "Mundo Desconocido".

Mi comentario era en respuesta a otro contertulio.

En cualquier caso, voy a intentar describir con palabras la parafernalia que monta este señor para contar lo que tiene que contar (me refiero al de Mundo Desconocido).

De entrada, el título de su predica: "Mundo Desconocido".

Curioso, no se sabe si va a hablar de reptiles, de extraterrestres o de las caras de Belmez.

En cualquier caso es desconocido.

"Biiiieeeennn Veeniiidoos a Mundo Desconocido"

Todo ello en primer plano con un fondo oscuro, él pertrechado de unos auriculares como si estuviera en el estudio de grabación de la CBS de los años 60 y señanlando con los dedos como si nos adentráramos en los inescrutables recovecos del mundo que sólo él conoce.

El tono de voz, enigmático, falsamente pausado, como si nos fuera a revelar el secreto de los Siete Pilares de la Sabiduría.

Y así, durante, lo que dure su vídeo de turno.

Fernando, yo es que ya me fijo en los detalles más nimios porque hay tanto cantamañanas por ahí que necesito hacer una criba. Y este señor por muy truculentas e informadas sean las cosas que me cuenta, las cuenta de tal manera, que, no es que no crea lo que dice, es que me toca las narices cómo las dice (y no me fío).

¡Qué necesidad!

Yo creo que lo hace tal cual porque se vende tal cual.

¡Pues que le compre, su prima!

Un abrazo.

P.S. Por supuesto todos tenemos ego, lo que ocurre es que el de algunos no entra en la Catedral de la Almudena y, lo peor, les gustaría disponer de ese marco.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Pues, NO... Te equivocas totalmente, amigo frisch, porque yo a este señor apenas lo he visto y NO lo sigo. Me aburre profundamente y, además, tampoco me dice NADA que ya no sepa... Por tanto, yo no sé ni me importa si tiene el "ego" muy crecido o no, vamos que me es indiferente.

Además, por si no lo sabes, a mí ya el "título" no me gusta... ¿Por qué? Sencillamente, hace muchísimos años (décadas) yo colaboré con una publicación de difusión nacional llamada "Mundo Desconocido" y que dirigía el malogrado Andreas Faber-Kaiser... Con esto ya te digo que estoy de "vuelta" de lo que comente este señor.

¡Ah! viví bastantes años enfrente de la Catedral de la Almudena y vamos podías haber elegido una mejor "Catedral" y con ello no pretendo menospreciarla ni mucho menos...

Un abrazo, frisch.


----------



## frisch (2 Ene 2016)

Bueno, pues nada pelillos a la mar.

Como añadías a tu comentario sobre el petróleo no sé qué, una posdata hablando de egolatrías y tirando de diccionario de citas, pues he pensado que te referías a mi comentario sobre el susodicho y su ego-almudena. De ahí que hablase yo del susodicho que, a estas alturas de la conversación, lo digo sin tapujos y habiendo previamente llamado a mi abogado, es un impresentable, probablemente buena persona e incluso simpático, pero un imppresentable (con dos pés).

Que no quede por catedrales: La de Chartres o a de León que es la que más me gusta. Magnífica en su *sobriedad*.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

A mí me gustan mucho las Catedrales y todas las "antiguas" tienen su no sé qué... A mí me gusta mucho la de Burgos. También la de Santiago de Compostela y, por supuesto, la de Toledo es fantástica... 

frisch: cuando uno admira y observa las Catedrales el "ego" personal queda muy empequeñecido al lado de quienes llevaron a cabo esas construcciones...

Un abrazo.

---------- Post added 02-ene-2016 at 22:16 ----------

- ¿Seguiremos anestesiados en 2016? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Ene 2016)

Yo creo que sí, que seguiremos anestesiados Fernando.
Desgraciadamente.
Unos por anestesiados crónicos, otros por querer dar el pelotazo a costa de la anestesia y, finalmente, todos abotargados y a la merced de lo que quieran los de arriba (o abajo, según se mire).

Creo escucharle a paketazo decirme lo de: ¡compañero no te hagas sangre!
Y sólo me queda decirle que no es que me haga sangre es que ¡clama la sangre!

Burgos, un tanto excesiva a mi gusto. Insisto, la de León es la conjunción de la monumentalidad y la sobriedad. Algo inigualable.

Bueno, habría mucho que hablar del ego (que no deja de ser la soberbia -lo del término "ego" es un post-invento freudiano-) de los financiadores de las Catedrales.

Un abrazo amigo y que el 2016 sea cuando menos, llevadero.


----------



## timi (2 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> a ver si la oz. plata baja de 14 € y pillo cacho...



perdóname padre , porque he pecado ,,,, solo unos pandas , kookas y elefantes .
la carne es débil y no he aguantado.:o

pues no se a que precio pueden llegar , pero estas en concreto no estaban muy caras, la verdad.
y los pandas , es verdad que este año tienen un gramo menos , pero se pueden comprar casi 2 euros menos que las del año anterior.
que puede bajar mas ??? puede , pero no me fio de que baje y de que se puedan pillar a buenos precios ,,, es como el petróleo , el barril ha bajado , pero el deposito cuesta lo suyo llenarlo
Fernando , amplia lo del comex que comentas , que no todos lo pillamos a la primera como Paketazo ,

saludos a todos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ene 2016)

Hola, timi: La noticia que comentaba es una breve reseña de un artículo de Reuters y que daba un repaso a la evolución anual de los MPs (todos). De todas formas, sé que los Hedge Funds están muy fuertemente posicionados en los cortos. He buscado en otro medio americano que a veces leo y al cierre del pasado 31 de Diciembre comentaba que en la actualidad hay 3,8 posiciones cortas al por menor en XAU/USD por cada una larga; 79 por ciento de interés es corto. Ese es también un dato extremo...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (2 Ene 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Os deseo un prospero año nuevo 2016
> 
> ...



_

_

tae de cofidis:
El más barato 6.95%
El más caro 24%


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - UNA HISTORIA SINIESTRA SOBRE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL QUE NO TE HAN CONTADO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...



Es normal que las fuerzas armadas elaboren estrategias destinadas a cubrir todas las contingencias y a contemplar la posibilidad de utilizar las armas de que se disponen. Somos responsables de lo que hacemos, no de lo que no hacemos. 


fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - UNA HISTORIA SINIESTRA SOBRE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL QUE NO TE HAN CONTADO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> ...




Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Los macarras de la estabilidad

# kovaliov: Lo que dices se puede aceptar como "normal" en determinadas situaciones dentro del mundo militar, que conozco y por tanto sé de lo que hablo... Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que Churchill fuera un GHDLGP y que, en condiciones "normales", debiera haber sido juzgado y ejecutado por crímenes contra la Humanidad. Por muchísimos menos "logros" en su haber, fueron "eliminados" muchos militares y políticos del "otro" lado.

Y la destrucción de Dresden, pero sobre todo la forma de ejecutarla, NO tenía ningún sentido desde el punto de vista militar y dejo de lado las otras "consideraciones" de todo tipo y que hoy, por ejemplo, se asocian con el Terrorismo...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2016)

Fernando , que opinión tienes al respecto de lo recientemente acontecido en Irán ?

Arabia Saudita da 24 horas para que se retire el embajador iranÃ­ - RT

saludos


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # paketazo: Acabo de leer que las posiciones cortas en los contratos del COMEX están rozando máximos históricos... En fin, tampoco es algo con lo que comerse el "coco" los que vamos en "físico", pero parece que se "avecina" algo. Si tienes tiempo fijate en lo que hicieron las principales divisas después de cerrar el mercado americano... y en los cierres.
> 
> ...



No hace demasiado tiempo explicaba a un conocido que me decía que hay que huir de posiciones cortas extremas, que tenía parte de razón, y todo lo contrario...

¿por qué?, pues es muy sencillo. Pondré un ejemplo básico para que se comprenda:

Si todos estamos esperando a las rebajas del día 7 de enero, los comercios, no venden hasta ese día. Pero llegado ese día la muchedumbre arrasa con todo el stock disponible en pocas horas/días (hablo de rebajas de verdad, no de precios inflados para luego rebajarlos)

Ahora pensemos que va a pasar cuando el oro llegue a un punto en dónde no baje más, se estanque, y se lateralice...

Los cortos pagan un % que suele oscilar entre el 5% y 10% anual por las posiciones adquiridas, luego si trabajan con derivados futuros, han de rolar los contratos cada vez que caduquen (3 meses, 6 meses, 1 año)

Todo eso va muy bien cuando no hay demasiados cortos en el sistema, y el valor o subyacente va bajando (al revés para largos y subidas)

¿Qué pasa cuando hay demasiados cortos en un subyacente, y este se estanca?

Pues que los contratos han de cerrarse, y todos están pendientes de quién será el primero en cerrarlos para apresurarse y tratar de cerrarlos antes, pero sin perder dinero en una potencial subida especulativa iniciada por un desmadre de cierres de posiciones cortas.

Me viene a la mente hace un par de años una biotecnológica USA que había bajado de 10$ a 0,5$, luego dio la noticia de que las cosas le iban mal, y tendría que aplazar sus investigaciones años...el valor subió en 2 días un 1000%, por cierre de posiciones cortas, cuando debería haber caído un 50% más.

Las acciones prestadas han de ser recompradas, y muchos contratos de futuros sobre el oro igual. Cuantos más haya, más probable es que se de una situación de este tipo, así que no os preocupéis demasiado, son ellos los que llevan las de perder si sucede algo inesperado, y como así sea, el cierre de cortos puede ser brutal sobre el precio.

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

Hola, timi: Me preguntas algo que daría para que dedicara horas al tema... Realmente, las dos grandes "potencias" REALES en cuanto a la influencia "regional" en Oriente Medio son Arabia Saudita e Irán y que, además, son enemigos declarados desde incluso antes de que apareciera el Islam y, por supuesto, también de la fronteras actuales.

Hace pocos días, ya comenté que dejaba para más adelante el tema de Arabia Saudita y veo que los acontecimientos se van precipitando... Bien, poco a poco, ya os iré dando información al respecto y mi particular opinión.

En lo personal, pienso que Arabia Saudita está extremando la situación en muchos aspectos, ya sean socio-políticos, económico-financieros y, sobre todo, geopolíticos. Una declaración de "intenciones" ya la dio cuando el 11 de Mayo del pasado 2015 se conoció que el rey Salman de Arabia Saudita no iba a asistir a la Cumbre organizada por Obama y otros lideres del Consejo de cooperación del Golfo. Esa Cumbre se organizó para debatir el acuerdo nuclear con Irán y constaba de una reunión en la Casa Blanca, seguida de otra jornada en Camp David.

En fin, ya te digo que es un tema muy amplio y complejo, por tanto lo iré tocando a través de pequeños comentarios y de informaciones complementarias.

Saludos.


----------



## horik (3 Ene 2016)

Hola o todos, si uno se toma en serio esta noticia, les parece esto viable?
Si los costes podrían ser cubiertos al encontrar gran cantidad de material (oro, platino etc) no haría la gran cantidad de ese material bajar los precios?

EE.UU. pone la base legal para una fiebre del oro planetaria


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

Bueno, aprovecho que tengo algo más de tiempo y sigo ampliando mi anterior comentario... y me voy a referir a unos hechos concretos.

- Está clara la implicación de Arabia Saudita en los conflictos surgidos en Libia, Egipto, Siria y Yemen... Su "rastro" financiero es visible en la caída de Gadafi en Libia... abortando el proceso "democrático" en Egipto... apoyando a los insurgentes sirios y, más tarde, tenemos la "creación" de ISIS... y su implicación militar en la Guerra Civil del Yemen...

Bien, ésta última intervención es más importante de lo que pensáis, puesto que la información "oficial" no suele referirse a esto... ¿A qué me refiero? Pues, habéis oído y leído mucho acerca de los problemas que se derivarían del cierre o "taponamiento" del Estrecho de Ormuz, pero situad Yemen en un mapa... ¿Y qué se observa claramente? Pues, que el "dominio" de ese país permite el control de la salida del Mar Rojo con el Golfo de Aden... Más CLARO: "Blanco y en botella".

- El sostenimiento de la Casa Real de Saud es más costosa de lo que os podéis imaginar. Así a "bote pronto", consta de unos 15.000 príncipes y príncesas o su "equivalencia" y que viven como tales... Luego, Arabia Saudita es una país plagado de subsidios sociales por razones evidentes, pero que se están recortando y creando un fuerte malestar social y lo que más teme la Casa Real es que les estalle en el país una "Primavera Verde"...

- La situación financiera de Arabia Saudita es terriblemente mala, algo que puede resultar paradójico, pero no menos real y es que financiar su "política exterior" es sumamente cara, aparte del dispendio de la Casa Real y el sostenimiento de su población para que no se salga del "redil". Además, con la política que está siguiendo con el precio del Crudo consigue que los ingresos sean muy inferiores a los gastos... Y para que os hagáis una idea de su actual situación, no hace tanto que el FMI pronosticó que de seguir así acabará quebrando en cinco años.

- Por otro lado, el "amigo" americano se está desvinculando a marchas forzadas de sus buenas "relaciones" y porque la opinión pública de EE.UU. todavía desconoce según qué "cosas" y sino ya veríamos cuál iba a ser la reacción de buena parte de los altos cargos militares estadounidenses... Y no es menos desconocido que se ha acercado al "enemigo" que hasta ahora era "común": Irán...

Y lo dejo aquí por ahora y ya tenéis materia para "reflexionar"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2016 at 15:39 ----------

Edito: # horik... ¿Es que lo ves factible? Si en algún momento fuera posible, creo que todos los que andamos por este foro ya formaríamos parte del NO AQUÍ... Esta noticia serviría más bien para un libro "tipo" de Asimov, pero fuera de la Ciencia Ficción como que NO le concedo ninguna posibilidad, vamos que ni Bobama, ni yo, ni tú lo veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2016)

horik dijo:


> Hola o todos, si uno se toma en serio esta noticia, les parece esto viable?
> Si los costes podrían ser cubiertos al encontrar gran cantidad de material (oro, platino etc) no haría la gran cantidad de ese material bajar los precios?
> 
> EE.UU. pone la base legal para una fiebre del oro planetaria



...la profesión del futuro...

Ya había escuchado algo al respecto hace un tiempo, una empresa aeroespacial en USA, que ponía satélites en orbita y pretendía explorar asteroides para buscar recursos minerales.

Ahora mismo creo que lo más viable cuando hablamos de explotar recursos del espacio exterior, sería hacerse con recursos energéticos baratos como el metano líquido que hay en numerosos planetas, y que podría ser relativamente rentable explotar si fuera necesario.

Encuentran lagos de metano tropicales en un satélite de Saturno -- National Geographic

Hay muchos más satélites con presunto metano.

LOs metales preciosos, a día de hoy, es evidente que dista mucho de ser rentable...ya casi ni lo es explotar minas en la tierra a estos precios.

Si por ejemplo el oro estuviera a día de hoy a 10.000$ OZ, pues quizá la aventura sería viable. Una pequeña nave no tripulada con un buen detector de metales, y un asteroide que fuera de platino u oro puro, sin más, llegar cargar y volver...pues quizá sí.

Pero ya solo encontrar un asteroide así entre los miles que hay entre Marte y Jupiter, llevaría años y años de inversión que sería casi imposible de rentabilizar.

Que conste que sería bonito poseer una onza obtenida de un asteroide...le daría "caché" a su poseedor, pero yo lo veo lejano...25-30 años para empezar a buscar y quizá 50 o más, dependiendo del precio del oro, para poder hacerlo realidad. Pero por mi, ojalá lo lograsen, hablaría bien de nuestro futuro como civilización y su tecnología.

Un saludo, y buena tarde.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Me ha venido a la memoria y lo he buscado... Te vas a descojonar con tus paisanos...

- ComunicaciÃ³n militar Gallego - Americana - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vamos a seguir con el "tema" del día: Arabia Saudita... Y ahora voy a exponer el paralelismo que existe -para mí- entre la caída del Crudo y la estrategia geopolítica que está llevando a cabo la monarquía saudí...

Es evidente que si existe algo comparable a un "Banco Central" en el mundo del Crudo, éste es Arabia Saudita, con una producción un poco por debajo de los 10 millones de barriles de Petróleo al año y siendo el único país con capacidad para abrir y cerrar el "grifo". Por tanto, si el precio del Crudo está donde está es porque Arabia Saudita así lo ha decidido... Otra cosa, y el tiempo corre en contra de su estrategia, es que tampoco es factible que puedan mantener ese recorte en el precio por mucho tiempo, a pesar de contar con unas de las mayores reservas de divisas del mundo, pero el enorme gasto que está desarrollando le puede llevar a una quiebra si sigue por este camino.

Quizás, ahora mismo, lo que observo es mucha "confusión" entre los estrategas saudíes y es que en los últimos meses todo -o casi- se les está "girando" en contra: En Siria está fracasando... al igual que en Irak. También en Líbano donde su enemigo Hezbolá (pertenece al eje de Irán) se ha consolidado, al igual que Hamas. En Yemen ha sufrido varios reveses militares y es una guerra que no va a ganar. Y su única victoria importante ha sido en Egipto teniendo en cuenta el peso que tiene este país en el mundo árabe. Y es que con los Hermanos Musulmanes en el Poder las cosas se les hubieran puesto más que "negras"...

Por otro lado, vemos los logros conseguidos por su gran ENEMIGO "regional", es decir Irán:

- Ha colaborado y está consiguiendo que el régimen de Assad NO caíga. Se "jode" por tanto la vía libre a Turquía... En el fondo, Arabia Saudita quería obtener una capacidad de decisión en casi todo Oriente Medio, aislando a Irán y "olvidándose" de Israel...

- Ha conseguido instaurar un gobierno chií en Irak... otra "pieza" que se le cae a Arabia Saudita. Por cierto, mirad lo que hizo el Petróleo a partir de la caída de Mosul en las manos del EI... COMIENZA su caída.

- Se ha ganado la lealtad de los Kurdos.

- Ha estrechado sus relaciones con Rusia y China.

- Ha avanzado muchísimo en la resolución de sus "problemas" con Occidente, especialmente los EE.UU.

- Está recuperando renta petrolera y la caída de precios del Crudo busca también "estrangular" a una economía muy deprimida como es la de Irán.

En fin, si lo pensáis tiene bastante sentido lo que os comento, por no "profundizar" un poco más en las "razones" económicas contra Rusia y los EE.UU. Y me dejo en el "tintero" lo que ya planteé el pasado año al referirme a cómo Arabia Saudita estaba intentando llegar a acuerdos con Pakistán para obtener armamento nuclear en el caso de verse "amenazada" militarmente...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Ene 2016)

Bueno, tus tres comentarios sobre Arabia Saudí son de calidad. Muchas gracias Fernando. Un análisis que me resulta esclarecedor en este panorama en el que los árboles no nos dejan ver el bosque.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

- Grandes petroleras volverán a recortar sus inversiones en 2016 Por Reuters

Muchas Gracias, frisch... A veces, estoy "inspirado" y hoy parece que es uno de esos días.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (3 Ene 2016)

el acercamiento de EEUU a los Iraníes es lo que me rechina mas ,,, y seguramente es por eso que Rusia estrecha relaciones con Iran ,,, mas aun . Lo de China lo veo mas como un ,,, si , pero ya veremos.
La cuestión es que se esta calentando la zona y los americanos metiendo zarpazos como el que no quiere la cosa. Como con Cuba , parece que los americanos quieren mandar el mensaje de que han aprendido del pasado.
Gracias Fernando por tus palabras , estaré atento a tus futuros comentarios al respecto.

dejo esto

Big oil to cut investment again in 2016 | Reuters

saludos


----------



## nekcab (3 Ene 2016)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Por otro lado, vemos los logros conseguidos por su gran ENEMIGO "regional", es decir Irán:
> 
> ...



Yo, que no dejo de pensar en la hipotética "III WW" me viene a la mente que ésta sería la 1ª vez donde Rusia deja de ser aliada para pasar a ser "potencia del eje"

El donde... pues parece que generalmente allí donde se encuentran los contrincantes "oficiales" es donde se ha desarrollado la contienda principalmente. En este caso, dado que se trata de un enfrentamiento "por lo q parece" entre las dos grandes corrientes islámicas, me hace pensar que esa gran posible confrontación sería en Oriente Medio.

El cuando... mejor otro día.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ene 2016)

En fin, nekcab, yo NO lo tengo tan claro como tú... pero entiendo que Rusia hará lo que crea más conveniente para sus intereses y su "supervivencia". Ahora mismo, el comportamiento de esa potencia es claramente defensivo y con un "pequeño" matiz que en las Artes Marciales japonesas se conoce como "Sen no sen", que traducido viene a ser algo así como "Contraataque preventivo"...

Que esa hipotética III WW pudiera comenzar en Oriente Medio es algo que está más que contemplado entre los distintos politólogos que se dedican a este campo de la Geoestrategia. De hecho, el mundo árabe y "anexos" siempre han sido un "caldo de cultivo" ideal para crear tensiones geopolíticas y militares.

# timi: El problema de la información "oficial" es que nos llega tan sesgada que acabamos por no enterarnos de casi nada, aunque la verdad hoy hablaba con un amigo mío y le comentaba un determinado asunto... En un momento dado, me ha dicho "para" y, después de abrir la boca de par en par, me dijo: "dices cosas que no sé qué responder porque ni puta idea..." Hablo de una persona que regenta un local público donde acude mucha gente al cabo del día y que está medianamente "bien" informado, aunque sólo sea por los periódicos y revistas que compra diaria y semanalmente para su clientela. Y esa es una muestra "real" del nivel de información y de interés que existe en este país.

Volviendo al tema "principal" del hoy en el hilo, timi, sabes algo sobre la situación actual en Teherán... Por ejemplo, que desde principios de Diciembre es habitual que en una estación del metro de Teherán, hombres armados y con uniformes negro revisan las bolsas y maletines que crean sospechosos. Asimismo, que los integrantes de esa "Unidad" patrullan constantemente y a todas horas los distintos lugares de la capital iraní.

Mira, poco después de los atentados de París, el régimen de Teherán fue amenazado por estos "pájaros" del Daesh o como quieran llamarse... Ello empujó a realizar el mayor programa de seguridad de ese país y que anunció públicamente el 28 de Noviembre el Jefe de la Policía, el General Hossein Sajedinia.

¿Sabías también que el Ejército iraní estuvo a punto de confrontar al EI? Eso ocurrió cuando el EI se extendió por el Norte de Irak amenazando con llegar a las fronteras de Irán. Bien, según manifestaciones realizadas por el General iraní Ahmad Reza Pourdastan, el Ejército iraní dibujó una línea roja de 40 Kms de color rojo en el interior del territorio iraquí y se le hizo saber al EI que eso era así y, por tanto, sabían a qué atenerse si la cruzaban...

En fin, dejo el tema por hoy y ya habrá tiempo para retomarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (3 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ...la profesión del futuro...
> 
> Ya había escuchado algo al respecto hace un tiempo, una empresa aeroespacial en USA, que ponía satélites en orbita y pretendía explorar asteroides para buscar recursos minerales.
> 
> ...



En esto del espacio hay mucha fantasmada. Si somos incapaces de volver a la luna... 

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## meliflua (4 Ene 2016)

Buenos días a todos, y Feliz 2016

He encontrado este artículo de Jim Sinclair, famoso multimillonario y persona que no es nada sospechosa de ser un asusta gentes con ideas del fin del mundo, es por eso mismo que me choca que haya publicado este artículo.

Viniendo de quien viene creo que se debe tomar muy en serio, pues algo sabe que a nosotros el resto de los mortales se nos escapa.

Saludos.

http://www****mineset.com/2015/12/26/be-prepared/


----------



## frisch (4 Ene 2016)

Creo que el enlace es éste:

http://www****mineset.com/2015/12/26/be-prepared/

Edito:

Vaya, hay un problem Huston.

a ver jsmineset.com/2015/12/26/be-prepared/


----------



## BRAXTON (4 Ene 2016)

Buenos días y Feliz 2016¡¡¡ Dios nos bendiga y ampare en este complicadísimo año que acabamos de iniciar.

Aunque no me prodigue, les sigo leyendo y les doy las gracias a todos por los conocimientos y reflexiones que tienen a bien compartir con todos nosotros.

No se si Fernando ya ha colgado el DISPARATE ECONÓMICO de este lunes, merece la pena leerlo, D. Roberto termina así:

*Y es que en este comienzo de 2016 somos un país a la deriva, en el que las ambiciones personales de tres irresponsables sin conocimientos, sin proyecto ni capacidad de liderazgo alguno pasan por encima de todo y de todos. España parece hoy más que nunca una tierra dejada de la mano de Dios.*

Lo dicho, Dios en su benevolencia infinita, tenga a bien protegernos de lo que tenemos encima, a nosotros y a todos nuestros seres queridos.

Que así sea.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2016 at 14:20 ----------




meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, y Feliz 2016
> 
> He encontrado este artículo de Jim Sinclair, famoso multimillonario y persona que no es nada sospechosa de ser un asusta gentes con ideas del fin del mundo, es por eso mismo que me choca que haya publicado este artículo.
> 
> ...



Alguien que le de a copiar y pegar por favor...mil gracias como siempre.


----------



## tornes (4 Ene 2016)

Siempre me ha llamado la atencion el oro, pero nunca me he lanzado.
La verdad es que lo comparo con la bolsa, a efectos de valores segun oferta y demanda.

he mirado unos cuantos graficos y la tendencia bajista que lleva, y coincide mucho con las epocas mas duras de la crisis. Será imposible, pero para alguien inculto en esta materia, parece que el hecho de que la gente de la calle venda su oro por la crisis, haga que exista mas oferta que demanda. Si ya se, el valor en internacional, pero leñes, es que coincide...jajaja

Esto era solo una reflexión mia en voz alta.:bla::bla:

Una duda que si que tengo es ¿donde compras y vendes el oro para sacarle beneficio? dudo que sea en la tienda de mi barrio


----------



## Vidar (4 Ene 2016)

tornes dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atencion el oro, pero nunca me he lanzado.
> La verdad es que lo comparo con la bolsa, a efectos de valores segun oferta y demanda.
> 
> he mirado unos cuantos graficos y la tendencia bajista que lleva, y coincide mucho con las epocas mas duras de la crisis. Será imposible, pero para alguien inculto en esta materia, parece que el hecho de que la gente de la calle venda su oro por la crisis, haga que exista mas oferta que demanda. Si ya se, el valor en internacional, pero leñes, es que coincide...jajaja
> ...



En Suiza compras y vendes el oro en los propios bancos, en España la cosa está más atrasada.
.


----------



## Bucanero (4 Ene 2016)

Aunque no viene mucho a cuento os meto este vídeo que aunque largo expone muy bien otra de las aristas de esta guerra en nuestras vidas y que también es fundamental comprender. Es largo pero interesante al menos a mi me lo ha parecido y como siempre aparecen las élites y etc..

CUESTIÃ“N DE GÃ‰NERO – DisecciÃ³n de una Ley contra el Amor | Periodismo Alternativo

Con respecto a lo que comentas *******, tienes toda la razón. España se encamina hacía una situación muy complicada a nivel económico y nuestros políticos como siempre demostrando una altura de miras impresionante. Espero que DIOS se apiade de nosotros.

Y otra noticia que no se porque a nosotros no nos va extrañar nada de nada.

Radioemisora del ISIS transmite desde una base estadounidense en AfganistÃ¡n | Periodismo Alternativo

Por cierto, feliz año nuevo y cuidaros mucho aunque sea por egoísmo mio, que vuestras informaciones y opiniones son muy necesarias en un mundo cada vez mas en encéfalo grama plano.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2016)

La semana pasada se acababa el mundo para el oro amarillo y el negro...esta semana parece que se termina el stock.

Lo repito por enésima vez...¡*no dejemos que nos engañen*!, calma ante todo.

*meliflua* el link no va, pero copias y pegas en google y ya te sale

Buena tarde a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ene 2016)

Hoy vamos "Pa"rriba que da gusto.


----------



## dmdp78 (4 Ene 2016)

Hay rumores de que China va a crecer éste 2016 muy tímidamente, implicaría como sabemos un mercado internacional de materias primas bajista.


----------



## frisch (4 Ene 2016)

Lo curioso (sin serlo) de lo que ocurre últimamente en el mundo financiero (y, concretamente, lo ocurrido hoy en el Imperio del Centro) es que el dólar del país sin nombre sigue ganando posiciones porque las demás monedas se desmoronan y, no precisamente, porque la otra esté sana.

¡Curioso!

¿Se dejarán (si es que pueden impedirlo, porque yo de los fumanchú no me fío ni un pelo) colonizar de esta burda manera?

Hay tela parrato.

A lo mejor, les da por darle al botón y guerra mundial (aunque, en mi opinión, hace tiempo que estamos en una guerra mundial).

Edito:

_Estamos en guerra mundial no convencional, entendida la convención de acuerdo con lo que sabemos de los libros de Historia de cómo fueron las dos anteriores. Pero vamos, que todo eso es cuestión de semántica._


----------



## plastic_age (4 Ene 2016)

Hola foreros.
Mirando una noticia sobre el oro alemán
Así juega Alemania al despiste con el escondite de sus fabulosas reservas de oro - La otra cara de la moneda

Me he preguntado lo que ha dicho un comentarista
_Si España solo tiene 281,6 toneladas de oro entonces De Gindos ha estado imprimiendo billetes de Monopoly.... Y lo saben......_

Sólo quería comentar una cosa.
Con los billetes del monopoly vas a comprar y vienes cargado de cualquier bien.
No estoy a favor de imprimir a lo loco, por ello estoy en este hilo.
Pero hay mucha gente que compró oro con los billetes del monopoly en 2011, ahora tiene que venderlo por necesidad, y tiene menos billetes hojas de papel.
Y no pagues un billete de avión con un lingote o moneda con oro de 24 kilates, que te dicen que te acuestes, y con lo del monopoly puedes dar la vuelta al mundo o comprarte una casa.
Lo digo para afianzarme en recomendar comprar oro con dinero que no se necesita ahora y en muchos años.
Feliz y próspero año nuevo a todos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Ene 2016)

Bucanero dijo:


> Aunque no viene mucho a cuento os meto este vídeo que aunque largo expone muy bien otra de las aristas de esta guerra en nuestras vidas y que también es fundamental comprender. Es largo pero interesante al menos a mi me lo ha parecido y como siempre aparecen las élites y etc..
> 
> CUESTIÃ“N DE GÃ‰NERO – DisecciÃ³n de una Ley contra el Amor | Periodismo Alternativo
> 
> ...




Interesantisimo el enlace que pones de Prado Esteban

Algunos llevamos años predicando en el desierto sobre el cáncer que supone la LIVG, y sin duda, para mi y para cada vez mas gente, se trata de INGENIERIA SOCIAL PURA Y DURA. 

No procedo de un ambiente conservador y huyo de la Iglesia desde que tengo uso de razón, pero esta claro que la civilización se ha basado siempre en la FAMILIA. 

Destruyendo la familia, y sobre todo la figura del PADRE, logran crear una nueva generación de delincuentes y "putas" (con perdón). Las estadisticas y los % están ahi. Desde hace años hay una población en el mundo que se asemeja mucho a la sociedad rota que buscan las feminazis para el futuro, es la población negra de USA.

Allí, un % enorme de "familias" están formadas por la madre y los hijos, con el padre ausente voluntariamente o involuntariamente (carcel, etc)...Las madres, tienen que empujar solas por la familia (voluntaria o involuntariamente) y el circulo vicioso de pobreza, y degeneración se magnifica año a año. 

Los % de fracaso escolar, % de delincuencia, probabilidades de convertirse en un delincuente o asesino se disparan por 6 y 7 veces en los casos de niños sin padre respecto a los que si lo tienen. Nacen condenados.

Y es lo que quieren los de arriba con la ayuda de su herramienta más perfecta...el feminismo...Seres individualistas, egoístas, sin cohesión familiar ni social, que consuman, y se callen la boca, borregos y gregarios hasta decir basta. QUE NO TENGAN VALORES (sean los que sean) excepto los que el Sistema les quiera inculcar. 

De ahí la potenciación de: inseminaciones artificiales, madres solteras, guarderías publicas o privadas, etc...ELIMINACIÓN DEL PADRE, DE LA FAMILIA Y DE LA EDUCACIÓN, para enchufarles a los niños desde pequeños "el programa" que el NWO desee.

Y todo ello magistralmente ejecutado (son unos genios), haciendo creer a las mujeres que han triunfado y se han "liberado" del hetero`patriarcado opresor (increíble, felices de cambiar ser las reinas de su casa por las esclavas de su oficina...es "curioso" como ven un yugo machista en el respeto a su marido, pero no en la obediencia a su jefe, que ademas suele ser hombre) y con la colaboración necesaria de los millones de "onvres" que habitan el Planeta, que por miedo a quedar de "fachas" o "machistas" claudicaron de su obligación de HOMBRES con respecto a la Humanidad y de PADRES con respecto a sus hijos, dejándolo en manos de feministas y gentuza.

Vamos hacia una sociedad, llena de yonis (irónicamente cada vez machistas, al no tener de referencia un padre) y yenis (más putas que nunca, sin valores al faltarles alguien que se los inculque desde pequeñas), donde lo importante será comprar y tener, y donde la gente que lee un libro o habla de "valores" sera un rara avis al que probablemente encerrarán en un zoo o en la cárcel. 

Eso si, las mujeres serán muy "libres" (aunque viendo las encuestas, cada vez más infelices...a ver si la felicidad no tiene que ver con tener un sueldo de mierda y comprarte el iphone, y si con tener marido, hijos etc) y los cerdos machistas de los hombres (siempre que sean blancos y heterosexuales) pagaran por sus pecados.

PERDÓN POR EL TOCHO...SABEIS QUE CON ESTE TEMA ME TOCAIS LA FIBRA SENSIBLE.

Cambiando de tema, Fernando, magistrales tus post sobre Arabia Saudi e Irán. A que crees que se debe ese viraje de USA, cambiando de aliado en la zona?

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros.
> Mirando una noticia sobre el oro alemán
> Así juega Alemania al despiste con el escondite de sus fabulosas reservas de oro - La otra cara de la moneda
> 
> ...



*1º LIQUIDEZ*, es el mejor activo que se puede poseer, solo hay que encontrar el equilibrio entre este y el resto de activos de inversión/ahorro.

Los metales son un seguro frente a problemas con la liquidez, ya sea por depreciaciones de esta, quitas, embargos, destrucción de masa monetaria, perdida de competitividad de la divisa...

Explícale a los brasileños, venezolanos, argentinos, nigerianos...como es que se ha perdido liquidez comprando oro hace 3 años. Ya les hubiera gustado haber cambiado sus papeles del monopoly por aquel entonces.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (4 Ene 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, Fernando, magistrales tus post sobre Arabia Saudi e Irán. A que crees que se debe ese viraje de USA, cambiando de aliado en la zona?



No me llamo Fernando pero te doy mi opinión.

El país sin nombre nunca ha tenido aliados sino intereses (bueno, en realidad, nadie tiene aliados). El mundo es ansí.

Hace unos 15 años escuché decirle a un agente de los servicios de información españoles en Alemania al cónsul español de una ciudad alemana (amigo mío) que Estados Unidos iba a por Arabia Saudí. Mi amigo le escuchó como quien oye llover y yo, que era y soy un pardillo, pues ni eso.

La respuesta es que ya no sirve. Los intereses son otros. Entender estos es entender muchas cosas. Yo no llego pero tengo la intuición de algo y es que el objetivo no es ni el dinero, ni el poder (esos son meramente medios) el objetivo es hundir al prójimo a costa de salvarse a uno mismo. Esta gente es capaz incluso de lo que nunca hubiese pensado hacer. Ciegos que guían a ciegos.


----------



## racional (4 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *1º LIQUIDEZ*
> Explícale a los brasileños, venezolanos, argentinos, nigerianos...como es que se ha perdido liquidez comprando oro hace 3 años. Ya les hubiera gustado haber cambiado sus papeles del monopoly por aquel entonces.
> 
> Un saludo



Ahora mismo si es lo mejor, menos si vivos en uno de estos paises claro, el oro no te sirve para el dia a dia, en esos paises para estos casos lo mejor es el dólar. Estamos viendo como la deflación sigue su avanze imparable en occidente, el oro podria repuntar hasta $1340, pero lo tiene complicado para subir mas de eso y seguramente se vaya hacia $700. Si el mundo no crece economicamente todo se abajo y la liquidez es lo mejor.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Ene 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Interesantisimo el enlace que pones de Prado Esteban
> 
> Algunos llevamos años predicando en el desierto sobre el cáncer que supone la LIVG, y sin duda, para mi y para cada vez mas gente, se trata de INGENIERIA SOCIAL PURA Y DURA.
> 
> ...



Maravilloso.

El thanks me sabia a poco tenia que citarte.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Ene 2016)

tornes dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado la atencion el oro, pero nunca me he lanzado.
> La verdad es que lo comparo con la bolsa, a efectos de valores segun oferta y demanda.
> 
> he mirado unos cuantos graficos y la tendencia bajista que lleva, y coincide mucho con las epocas mas duras de la crisis. Será imposible, pero para alguien inculto en esta materia, parece que el hecho de que la gente de la calle venda su oro por la crisis, haga que exista mas oferta que demanda. Si ya se, el valor en internacional, pero leñes, es que coincide...jajaja
> ...



Hola pompero...tú reflexión en voz alta no acabo de pillarlo... ienso:

En cuanto a la pregunta de donde comprar y vender...pues todo depende del escenario que te imagines que puedas vivir, quién sabe, lo mismo ahorras pagando la cesta de la compra en la tienda de tú barrio si lo haces con oro, o quizá sólo puedas pagar con oro ya que hay un corralito en tú país...quien sabe.

---------- Post added 04-ene-2016 at 22:27 ----------




racional dijo:


> Ahora mismo si es lo mejor, menos si vivos en uno de estos paises claro, el oro no te sirve para el dia a dia, en esos paises para estos casos lo mejor es el dólar. Estamos viendo como la deflación sigue su avanze imparable en occidente, el oro podria repuntar hasta $1340, pero lo tiene complicado para subir mas de eso y seguramente se vaya hacia $700. Si el mundo no crece economicamente todo se abajo y la liquidez es lo mejor.



En mensajes anteriores comentabas un rango de entre 700$ y 200$, hoy amplias ese rango hasta los 1340$, mañana quizá tengas una visión y lo lleves al "acertado" rango de entre 10$/Oz y 10.000$/Oz. Oh! My Gold!!!


----------



## racional (4 Ene 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> En mensajes anteriores comentabas un rango de entre 700$ y 200$, hoy amplias ese rango hasta los 1340$, mañana quizá tengas una visión y lo lleves al "acertado" rango de entre 10$/Oz y 10.000$/Oz. Oh! My Gold!!!



Antes de lo $700 seguramente haya una subida, sera la ultima oportunidad de abandonar el barco antes de la siguiente travesia.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2016)

*Racional* decir lo que dices, es parecido a no decir nada. 

Yo sinceramente, admito que no tengo ni puñetera idea a dónde nos dirigimos. En un mundo tan controlado al milímetro, es difícil prever algo por lógica, pues esta ya la habrán descontado los "iluminati" de turno, y nos harán justo la jugada contraria.

Puede ser que el $ siga fortaleciéndose, o pude que suban los pisos y el marisco, o que el oro baje a esos 700$. Lo que es indudable es que si vas a atravesar el desierto, querrás llevar agua a cuestas, aún que t digan que hay varios bares por el camino ¿no?...hay muchos imprevistos que pueden suceder, un pinchazo, quedarme sin combustible, que me roben, que los bares ya no estén...

Pues el oro es más de lo mismo, es un poco de agua en un desierto dónde pocos claros húmedos y con perspectiva hay, así que mejor prevenir, que lamentarnos luego si lo necesitamos.

Estoy casi seguro que tu llevas algún soberano a cuestas por lo que pueda suceder, y de eso se trata esto, no de especular o enriquecernos, para eso hay otras cosas

Por cierto *Fernando* llevas muchas horas sin aparecer...¿curro extra?

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por aportar


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Muy liado, la verdad, y no tengo tiempo para dedicar al foro. Supongo que pronto todo se "normalizará"... Por tanto, no he podido leer lo que habéis puesto, fuera de tu último comentario, pero me alegra mucho de que lo mantengáis bien VIVO...

Por cierto, con "irracional" es imposible... Yo lo doy por imposible y prefiero "sondear" la posibilidad de contactar intelectualmente con un pescado...

Y os dejo esto y que es RELEVANTE... Fijaros en la fuente.

- Net Politics » The Top Five Cyber Policy Developments of 2015: United States-China Cyber Agreement

Saludos.


----------



## fff (5 Ene 2016)

Por cierto... tampoco es un gran salto, pero que le ha pasado al oro para subir 25-30 euros la onza en un par de dias?


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2016)

fff dijo:


> Por cierto... tampoco es un gran salto, pero que le ha pasado al oro para subir 25-30 euros la onza en un par de dias?



Supongo que la cosa vendrá por el tema de que se descuenta un crecimiento en USA para el 2016 del 2,5%/2,75% (más subidas teóricas de tipos), al tiempo que hay turbulencias importantes en la economía China, y los conflictos geopolíticos Irán/Arabia...

Pero tu a todo eso, ni puto caso, fíjate en los gráfico que suelen adelantar siempre a las noticias, y tras tanta mala publicidad hacia el oro, el soporte aguantó, y el reboté tenía que llegar más pronto que tarde.

Como bien dices, de momento carece de importancia, pero se ha alejado de los 1050$/ OZ , y las bolsas parece pierden fuelle (hay que ir buscando un refugio si estas se girasen bruscamente a medio/largo plazo)...tonto el último.

Y por cierto, olé por el que tenga los huevos de esperar a comprar en los 700$, si hace ahí sus compras, en un año o algo más, me quito el sombrero.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (5 Ene 2016)

No he conseguido leer lo de Jim Sinclair, nadie que pegue el texto???


----------



## frisch (5 Ene 2016)

Lo he probado y funciona:

jsmineset.com/2016/01/05/be-prepared/

si así no fuera, lo pego.

Edito:

Bueno el artículo, el título, me recuerda a un disco de Bob Dylan que rezaba "Are you ready" (Saved). Es muy americano, del país sin nombre, es otra cultura. No sé si (todo) nos sirve. Nosotros, por el momento, ¡Dios quiera que siga siendo así! tenemos aún una cultura de la familia amplia mucho más presente que ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Aprovecho ahora que tengo algo de tiempo... 

# paketazo: La subida en los MPs, especialmente en el Oro, es paupérrima si tenemos en cuenta los últimos acontecimientos que se han producido y la "caldera" mundial sigue en plena ebullición... Vamos a ver, hemos visto una brutal caída en las Bolsas de China y eso que las autoridades de aquel país han vuelto a intervenir o "manipular"... que para el caso es lo mismo.

Por otro lado, tenemos el aumento de la tensión geopolítica entre Arabia Saudita e Irán y que se veía venir... Hasta ahora habían movido sus "peones" en la periferia o sus "zonas" de influencia, pero actualmente hay una creciente escalada y que ambas partes tendrán que "mesurar", si no quieren que todo el mundo árabe se convierta en una gran "hoguera"...

E ironías de la vida, en una situación como ÉSTA, el Petróleo por los suelos... Si esto no es "manipulación" ya me diréis qué es... Por cierto, Arabia Saudita está vendiendo el Crudo con descuento a Europa y que forma parte de su "enconamiento" con Irán, ya que éste país pronto estará en el "pleno" mercado.

Así que, paketazo, NI el Oro NI el Petróleo han recogido en sus precios la actual situación geopolítica y financiera... Y ello ya constituye uno de los grandes "misterios" de nuestro tiempo. No tiene "explicación"... vamos, que NO hay por dónde cogerlo.

Pasando a otra cosa, creo que ayer fue el peor principio de año para las Bolsas de Wall Street desde... ¡1932! Precisamente, ése fue el peor año de las Bolsas americanas en el Crack del 29... Este dato va confirmando las "pautas" que sigue mi estudio personal de Prospectiva.

# astur_burbuja: Ahora mismo la falta de tiempo me impide desarrollar el tema que me solicitas. Lo dejo en el "tintero" y cuando pueda te lo desarrollo... En cualquier caso, he recordado un gran artículo que leí hace unos meses y que he buscado. Te lo enlazo a continuación...

- Rebelion. Arabia Saudita,

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Ene 2016)

Una "muestra" más de la "recuperación"...

- Baltic Dry Ship Index Tumbles to Fresh Record Amid China Turmoil - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (6 Ene 2016)

_Como bien dices, de momento carece de importancia, pero se ha alejado de los 1050$/ OZ , y las bolsas parece pierden fuelle (hay que ir buscando un refugio si estas se girasen bruscamente a medio/largo plazo)...tonto el último.

Y por cierto, olé por el que tenga los huevos de esperar a comprar en los 700$, si hace ahí sus compras, en un año o algo más, me quito el sombrero._

En mayo del 2000 yo le dije a un compañero de trabajo que si ganaba dinero con TERRA, pues acababa de comprar acciones a 40 €, me quitaría el sombrero, yo pensaba que esa empresa era una cortina de humo, nunca llegaría a un google, o yahoo, y en informática no vale dinero ni los programas ni la maquinaria, pues se desfasan ambos con mucha rapidez.
Gané.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> _Como bien dices, de momento carece de importancia, pero se ha alejado de los 1050$/ OZ , y las bolsas parece pierden fuelle (hay que ir buscando un refugio si estas se girasen bruscamente a medio/largo plazo)...tonto el último.
> 
> Y por cierto, olé por el que tenga los huevos de esperar a comprar en los 700$, si hace ahí sus compras, en un año o algo más, me quito el sombrero._
> 
> ...



El oro es como terra, está desfasado. Todo el mundo lo sabe. Yo compraré cuando esté a cuarenta. Me dijeron que están a punto de perfeccionar un método de fabricación que consiste en quitarle tres protones al plomo. 

Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro es como terra, está desfasado. Todo el mundo lo sabe. Yo compraré cuando esté a cuarenta. Me dijeron que están a punto de perfeccionar un método de fabricación que consiste en quitarle tres protones al plomo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk



Vete haciéndote con un acelerador de partículas, igual con el de Ginebra logras transformar un solo átomo tras gastar 60.000€ en electricidad.

¿A cuánto asciende la factura de la luz del Colisionador de Hadrones?

Suerte, y por si acaso, compra mucho plomo.

Un saludo


----------



## timi (6 Ene 2016)

pues cuando este operativa la maquina esta , que prueben a sacarle a la coca-cola 2 o 3 protones , que igual sale petróleo :XX::XX:


El petróleo podría pasar en pocos años de la sobreoferta a la escasez

a disfrutar del día ,,,


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2016)

Que extraño esto que me ha sucedido*...¡ha pasado un año, y mi oro vale más que cuando lo compré!*

Bueno, no desesperemos, a ver si en otro año consigo que valga menos.

Me recuerda a cuando hace un año el BTC estaba tonteando con 200$ y muchos decían a los 4 vientos que en un año a 50$...de momento siguen esperando.

No es soberbia por mi parte, pues sé lo que me juego en esto, es solo un recordatorio de lo que estamos comprando, y el motivo por el que lo hacemos.

Buen día a todos, y esperemos que no se haya distribuido mucho carbón por vuestras casas.


----------



## prudente2 (6 Ene 2016)

*Base del oro*

Me podéis facilitar un link para mirar las bases de oro o plata, para saber si están en contango o backwardation?
Os suelo leer aunque no intervenga mucho, pero creo que este dato es importante ir poniéndolo aquí.
Gracias.


----------



## Pedernal (6 Ene 2016)

Hola, os dejo algo de TTIP

Un estudio de EEUU seÃ±ala a la UE como gran perdedora con el TTIP al eliminar las barreras agrÃ­colas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Ene 2016)

prudente2 dijo:


> Me podéis facilitar un link para mirar las bases de oro o plata, para saber si están en contango o backwardation?
> Os suelo leer aunque no intervenga mucho, pero creo que este dato es importante ir poniéndolo aquí.
> Gracias.



Ahora estoy desde el móvil.. Busca en Google a Guillermo Barba él trataba el tema a menudo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - Gestha cree que cada contribuyente sólo ahorrará 78 euros de media por el IRPF

- Geopolitical Risks Renew Gold ETF Trade | ETF Trends

Saludos.


----------



## antonio1960 (6 Ene 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> El oro es como terra, está desfasado. Todo el mundo lo sabe. Yo compraré cuando esté a cuarenta. Me dijeron que están a punto de perfeccionar un método de fabricación que consiste en quitarle tres protones al plomo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-T800 mediante Tapatalk



Entonces mejor que compres plomo a dos y luego le quitas tres y lo vendes tu a cuarenta .
Un saludo Fernando.y a t

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 17:27 ----------

Todos decía


----------



## racional (6 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Así que, paketazo, NI el Oro NI el Petróleo han recogido en sus precios la actual situación geopolítica y financiera... Y ello ya constituye uno de los grandes "misterios" de nuestro tiempo. No tiene "explicación"... vamos, que NO hay por dónde cogerlo.



Al reves, lo han recogido perfectamente, los precios han bajado porque hay deflación, igual lo que falla es tu interpretacion.


----------



## antonio1960 (6 Ene 2016)

bueno, según tu aportación la deflación es la que acarreara bajadas.
relación causa efecto lógica.
esta sería una conclusión basada en la visión racional que conocen aquellos que mueven el mogollón.
la cuestión que me planteo es que si la conclusión es correcta, aunque con la objeción de si baja todo menos el dinero, la solución estaría clara.
cuando los seres racionales toman una resolución conjunta, marcando claramente la dirección a seguir, me da la impresión de que lo mejor es correr en sentido contrario.
aunque no me gustaría crear confusión, mas bien reflexión o ni eso siquiera.
lo que en verdad quiero decir es que finalmente el sistema bancario, los mercados, y la presión de círculos cercanos a las casa blanca, me han llevado a cometer un nuevo error, y sí, he vuelto a hacerlo, a pesar de mis firmes propósitos y el convencimiento de que terminara pesándome, bueno, a mi y a todos ustedes.
me he vuelto a comprar una mierda de ordenador,
leches.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2016 at 18:36 ----------

joder, no sabia que existían estas etiquetas.
lo que no sé es quien etiqueta a los demás, lo digo porque ahora si que puedo dar las gracias.


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Una "muestra" más de la "recuperación"...
> 
> - Baltic Dry Ship Index Tumbles to Fresh Record Amid China Turmoil - Bloomberg Business
> 
> Saludos.



Hola fernando, el BDI como indicador precrisis qué fiabilidad tiene?

Viendo la imagen vemos que está en mínimos:






Y en la wiki podemos leer lo siguiente:
_" A partir del 1 de julio de 2009 el BDI se calcula teniendo en cuenta solamente el flete de los fletamentos por tiempo de cuatro tamaños de buques: Capesize, de 172.000 t de TPM; Panamax, de 74.000 TPM; Supramax, de 52.454 TPM, y pequeños, de 28.000 TPM, desestimando para el cómputo los contratos de fletamento por viaje."_

Entonces a partir de 2009, justo donde se ve esa caída brutal, los parámetros para calcularlo han cambiado y me temo que la realidad es mucho más dantesca de lo que pensamos, porque a mejor no vamos...eso fijo.

El otro día a raiz de la noticia del *superpetrolero casi la lía parda en Galicia* me topé con la noticia en la coz de Galicia:

* Más medios y 7.500 buques menos para evitar un accidente como el del «Prestige»
Los 35.749 barcos que pasaron frente a Fisterra en el 2015 suponen un descenso del 17 %
*

"Los efectos de la crisis, la construcción de más oleoductos y la mayor capacidad de carga de los superpetroleros estarían detrás del ligero descenso en el transporte marítimo de productos petrolíferos."







Aunque el tráfico de Fisterra no sea Dry también es un indicativo.

Está todo manipulado y la gente no lo verá hasta que se de cuenta que lo rojo de las calles es sangre de sus compatriotas.


----------



## frisch (6 Ene 2016)

Leyendo los comentarios (análisis) de muchos de este foro, me hago una pregunta.

Los datos que se manejan son dantescos, estremecedores o muy inquietantes (según lecturas). Yo también lo veo así, aunque sólo fuese por el principio de "las cuentas de la abuela" - no se pueden obtener (alubias) si no se ha sembrado (alubias).

Sin embargo, hace décadas (yo lo sitúo claramente en el final de la segunda guerra mundial - el plan Marshall ya estaba financiado con un QE) que el sistema de creación de riqueza ya no se fundamenta sobre las "cuentas de la abuela".

Mi pregunta (alguna vez la he formulado en este hilo):

¿No es posible que la sinrazón sea llevada hasta situaciones insospechadas y que no pase sustancialmente (cataclismo) nada?

_Edito:

Por ejemplo, la robotización, la alimentación químicamente elaborada (Ferrán Adriá sabe algo de esto), la supresión de población por medios no muy éticos pero sí eficaces, etc., etc._


----------



## amador (6 Ene 2016)

El oro amarillo sube, pero el negro baja.

Hoy bajonazo del 5%.


----------



## prudente2 (6 Ene 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Ahora estoy desde el móvil.. Busca en Google a Guillermo Barba él trataba el tema a menudo.



Hola ladrillófilo, he estado leyendo algo de este señor y remite a la pagina del profesor Fekete y ahí hay que pagar. No habrá ninguna página que te lo de gratis?
Gracias


----------



## Atzukak (6 Ene 2016)

Buen año a todos!

Os dejo un articulo ke he leido hoy en zerohedge sobre la ke se avecina en los mercados financieros y lo ke aconsejan para resguardarse nada menos ke los de UBS...

A Disturbing Warning From UBS: "Buy Gold" Because A 30% Bear Market Is Coming | Zero Hedge

::


----------



## frisch (6 Ene 2016)

Gratis está Facebook pero, desengáñate, tampoco lo es.
A ver si nos vamos enterando, gratis es el amor de una madre o un padre hacia su hijo (o debiera).

Todo lo demás tiene un precio.

Terrible pero cierto.


----------



## L'omertá (6 Ene 2016)

Atzukak dijo:


> Buen año a todos!
> 
> Os dejo un articulo ke he leido hoy en zerohedge sobre la ke se avecina en los mercados financieros y lo ke aconsejan para resguardarse nada menos ke los de UBS...
> 
> ...



Ha, fuck you, fuck your paper stocks, fuck your faith in the system, and fuck your paper dollars. This meltdown is gonna be epic and peopleinvested in stocks are going to be screwed. Ba da da da daaaaa I'm lovin' it. Burn baby, burn. LOL

:XX:


----------



## paketazo (6 Ene 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Gratis está Facebook pero, desengáñate, tampoco lo es.
> A ver si nos vamos enterando, gratis es el amor de una madre o un padre hacia su hijo (o debiera).
> 
> Todo lo demás tiene un precio.
> ...



Yo posteo "para bien o para mal" gratis.


Un saludo compañero


----------



## timi (6 Ene 2016)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ha, fuck you, fuck your paper stocks, fuck your faith in the system, and fuck your paper dollars. This meltdown is gonna be epic and peopleinvested in stocks are going to be screwed. Ba da da da daaaaa I'm lovin' it. Burn baby, burn. LOL
> 
> :XX:



has sido tu racional ?


----------



## Atzukak (6 Ene 2016)

timi dijo:


> has sido tu racional ?



es uno de los comentarios del articulo..:XX:


----------



## frisch (6 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo posteo "para bien o para mal" gratis.
> 
> 
> Un saludo compañero



¡Hombre! ¡Eso lo tengo claro! Yo también posteo gratis, por cierto.
Pero, sin conocerte en vivo directo, te tengo por un extraterrestre en este mundo de terrestres.

Gracias.

Un abrazo de vuelta compañero.


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Ene 2016)

L'omertá dijo:


> Ha, fuck you, fuck your paper stocks, fuck your faith in the system, and fuck your paper dollars. This meltdown is gonna be epic and peopleinvested in stocks are going to be screwed. Ba da da da daaaaa I'm lovin' it. Burn baby, burn. LOL
> 
> :XX:



Joder!!!...da para firma... :XX:


----------



## Ninonino (6 Ene 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Interesantisimo el enlace que pones de Prado Esteban
> 
> Algunos llevamos años predicando en el desierto sobre el cáncer que supone la LIVG, y sin duda, para mi y para cada vez mas gente, se trata de INGENIERIA SOCIAL PURA Y DURA.
> 
> ...




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que LIVG no es buena en absoluta por la indefensión en la que deja al hombre. Ahora bien, todo lo demás que dices es mezclar churras con merinas y, tú, que dices preocuparte por los valores, deberías empezar a respetar los valores de los demás, que no tienen por qué coincidir con los tuyos.

Seguramente no eres consciente de ello, pero lo de ser madre soltera y criar sola a los hijos es algo que viene de viejo: en el siglo XVIII, en Santiago de Compostela el 65% de los niños eran hijos de madres solteras y sin padre reconocido. Estos niños, cuyo "padre" se había desentendido de ellos, evidentemente, se criaban sin la figura paterna, y a nadie se le ocurría pensar entonces que aquello estuviese desintegrando la familia o los valores.

Mi marido es de Ucrania. En este país la sociedad tiene una mentalidad muy conservadora. La gente se casa muy joven (18-22 años) y tiene hijos enseguida. Allí nadie cree que la familia como institución esté en peligro. ¿Y sabes qué? A los cinco años la mayoría de parejas se odian a matar. Algunos siguen casados manteniendo una guerra constante, pero la mayoría se divorcian. ¿Y sabes qué más? Las madres acaban criando solas a los hijos. Allí la ley obliga a los hombres a pagar la pensión de manutención (y si es insolvente y no puede pagar, va a la cárcel), pero no tiene contemplado el derecho a un régimen de visitas como aquí. En realidad allí la mayoría de los padres divorciados no están especialmente interesados en ver a sus hijos con cierta regularidad y disfrutar de su compañía. No se les ocurre. Les parece que eso de estar con los niños y cuidarlos es cosa de mujeres. Incluso estando casados es posible que no les hagan mucho caso. Un "hombre" tiene que dedicarse a otras cosas. ¿No te recuerda esto un poco al rol tradicional del padre en España, que sólo solía hablar con los hijos para dar una orden?

Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo en que la figura del padre es importante y que debería estar ahí y se implicase, pero al padre le suele costar mucho más implicarse con sus hijos y también hay padres que no tienen ni el menor interés por sus hijos. Insisto, esto del padre ausente ha pasado siempre, no es ningún acontecimiento nuevo en el mundo y mucho menos exclusivo de nuestro país. En todo caso, me parece injusto que culpes a la sociedad actual o a una supuesta falta de valores de esta situación.

Por cierto, hablando de valores, aunque Ucrania y resto de países ex-soviéticos tengan una mentalidad muy tradicional allí se ha puesto de moda un capitalismo feroz que hace culto a la superficialidad y lujo de una manera estremecedora. Como ves, ser una sociedad conservadora no impide que la sea sea idiota.

Un tópico que me tiene también muy cansada es el de que la sociedad, o la juventud, no tiene o está perdiendo valores. ¿Y qué valores se supone que estamos perdiendo?
Mi abuela me contó que en su aldea había un padre maltratador que le pegaba a su mujer inválida con la cuerda de atar a las vacas. Nadie en la aldea intervino nunca para impedirlo, ni siquiera se intentó razonar con él. Un día empezó a violar a sus hijas (de 14 y 16 años). ¿Sabes qué hizo la aldea cuando lo supo? Reirse de ellas.
La chica de 16 años tenía un pretendiente. ¿Sabes cómo reaccionó cuando supo que la habían violado? La dejó.
¿Aquella era una sociedad con valores mejores que los de ahora? ¿en serio?
Puede parecer un hecho anecdótico, pero en realidad esta era la reacción normal ante una violación hasta hace pocas décadas. Y, además, como estos delitos quedaban impunes, los tocamientos y abusos sexuales era mucho más frecuentes que hoy en día. Todas las mujeres los sufrieron en mayor o menor medida, y mi abuela no fue una excepción.

¿Por qué las mujeres no quieren ser amas de casa? El problema del franquismo no fue ya sólo que se sometiese a la mujer completamente al marido, que se le ningunease y se le recluyese en la casa, es que incluso se ninguneó su labor como madre y ama de casa. Daba igual lo que hiciese una madre, que nunca iba a ser mejor que el padre, porque él "trabajaba" de verdad y proveía el dinero. Y la mujer tenía que obdecerlo porque él tenía el dinero. A nuestra sociedad le quedó esto grabado y ahora nadie quiere ser ama de casa. Si eres madre y ama de casa eeres una puta pringada que no vale para nada mejor.

¿Dices que la mujer de hoy prefiere ser esclava de su jefe que ser reina de la casa? Me imagino que madre entonces será muy feliz, pero conozco muchas mujeres que sufrieron la tiranía sin límites de sus maridos. Mi abuela (la otra) no podía sentarse. En serio. Si mi abuelo la veía sentada descansando él le decía "¿Qué pasa? ¿Es que no tienes nada que hacer?". Y la mujer se tenía que levantar y seguir trabajando. ¿Te imaginas vivir una vida así? El se portaba como un auténtico cabrón con ella (no voy a ahondar en más detalles) y ella lo odiaba con toda su alma, te lo aseguro.

En el trabajo hay unos derechos laborales que te defienden (tu jefe no tiene derecho a humillarte, por ejemplo), y además cobras un salario. En la casa tienes un marido que te da órdenes y piensa que lo que haces no vale nada porque él es el que trae el dinero... No sé porqué, pero me estoy acordando de mi hermana. Ella trabaja, también es madre y cuando llega a casa realiza las labores del hogar. Su marido le echa en cara que él gana más que ella. Él no le echa ni una mano es las tareas del hogar y tampoco tiene en ninguna consideración la aportación que ella está haciendo a la casa. Ya ves, le echa en cara que no gana tanto como él. ¿Quién va a querer ser ama de casa?

Y todo esto lo escribe una cuyo padre se desentendió de ella. Lo siento, pero tú también me has tocado la fibra sensible.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Te recuerdo que "cataclismos" de todo tipo ya se viven en buena parte del planeta e incluso en nuestro país... Le va "bien" a muy poca gente de aquí y de afuera, algo que tú sabes por tu propia experiencia personal ya que me consta que eres una persona "viajada". Además, este hilo es leído por muchos de nuestros compatriotas que andan por esos mundos de quién sabe y pueden dar FE de ello.

En lo personal, soy terriblemente "pesimista", pero tampoco lo veo ahora mismo... Quizás, si andamos por aquí, lo veamos muy "diferente" en un par de años, aunque a lo mejor es como dices y lo "reconducen" de otra manera, pero de seguir así la "HOSTIA" es inevitable...

# Bocanegra: El Baltic Dry Index está considerado un indicador "gris" dentro de los mercados. Ahora bien: ¿Qué es o qué valora? Pues, el coste medio del transporte de MERCANCÍAS SECAS a través de las 26 principales rutas marítimas.

Es un indicador que alcanzó fama a raíz de acertar la Crisis del 2008 cuando se desplomó más del 90% en pocos meses. Fue un "termómetro" fiable de la situación económica mundial que se produjo en aquel entonces y que desembocó en una fuerte caída de la demanda de las Materias Primas. ¿Por qué será que ahora nos "suena" la MISMA "canción"? Igual en esta ocasión se "equivoca", pero me da que no va a ser así...

Bocanegra, en cuanto a su "fiabilidad" eso va por "barrios" y es cuestionado por muchos "expertos", pero a mí me gusta seguirlo, al igual que hago con muchos otros, y le concedo cierta credibilidad cuando lo cruzo con otros indicadores económicos. El único "perooooo" es que resulta un indicador muy lento respecto al "timing", al menos desde mi modesto punto de vista.

# paketazo: Como ya me esperaba el "via crucis" que va a haber en el Crudo, pues ya deje liquidez en espera para ir promediando en el USO y hoy he tomado una segunda posición más "pequeña": algo por encima del 48% de la posición tomada en primer lugar. El precio: $10,10... Y a esperar nuevas caídas, pero sigo teniéndolo bastante claro, de manera que si el Crudo cae otro 10% adicional me econtrará esperándole... Mira, ahora en vez de Oro voy a cambiar el formato por el "negro"... Desde luego, DEMENCIAL lo que se está viendo y aún circula por aquí un "irracional" intentando "interpretar" la Economía desde unas simples líneas... Lástima que no me haya acordado de él y no haber pedido para él a los "Reyes Magos" un "Libro de P...", pero de "básica"... el mío no sabría "interpretarlo".

Y os dejo un excelente artículo...

Rebelion. Y en esas andamos

Saludos.

Edito: # Ninonino: Te agradezco tu escrito porque nos permite ver otro "punto de vista" y que, efectivamente, también ha sido y es tan real como el que ha comentado astur_burbuja. ¿Sabes? Ambos habláis de lo MISMO, pero desde distintas vivencias y que son totalmente opuestas, pero la verdad es que tanto él como tú tenéis razón en lo que apuntáis... Y lo único en lo que discreparía contigo es que antes no hubiese más "valores" que ahora, pero no deja de ser una apreciación personal.

Un abrazo.

# amtt: Veo que andas por aquí. Ves como no había que tener "prisas" en correr tras Repsol... Con el tiempo podrás entrar a mejor precio y mira dónde se ha quedado hoy...

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (6 Ene 2016)

Fernando, ¿No me puedes ayudar para ver dónde puedo mirar lo de la base del oro, el tema del backwardation permanente? Eso es importante para el precio del oro, no crees?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Ene 2016)

Goldtent TA Paradise » Spock

Hola buenas noches. Os dejo un link que es una auténtica MINA. Y es que de eso habla, de minas. Son los últimos posts de Spock, un user de un foro que llevo algún tiempo leyendo. Dice que el oro al fin ha hecho suelo, y que está rotando su dinero a mineras. 
Sus argumentos son convincentes. A ver qué opináis por aquí.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# prudente2: No conozco una web específica que trate el tema, aunque debe haberla... Lo más normal es encontrarte con artículos sueltos que lo tratan cuando el Backwardation es muy evidente. Te enlazo un artículo de una web donde suele recogerlo, aunque en este caso el original es de la web de Koos Jansen. El artículo ya tiene unos meses y, normalmente, el dato lo actualizamos aquí cuando Guillermo Barba escribe sobre el particular...

- New York And London Gold In Backwardation

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2016 at 00:50 ----------

COMEX Registered Silver Inventories Plunge Nearly 10% In One Day | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (7 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas 

Lo primero desearos a todos un muy feliz año nuevo.

Y no, no he desaparecido (del todo) temas laborales, unos los llaman ajustes organizativos y otros los llamamos "puteos" de última hora, ajustes de personal y el trabajo sí o sí tiene que salir me han impedido estar con vosotros debatiendo. Luego a la familia hay que dedicarle su tiempo, y lástima que el orden sea ese, primero trabajo y luego familia y para terminar ocio, pero es lo que hay... 

Aún así, os he ido siguiendo por las sombras y daros las gracias por todas las intervenciones, unas muy acertadas otras menos (siempre bajo el respeto y mi punto de vista)

Agradeceros a todos el tiempo que habéis invertido en mantener este hilo arriba y sobre todo, y espero que el resto de los contertulios no se molesten, a Fernando, piedra angular del mismo. Una vez más, Fernando, clavaste lo de Dicembre metales bajan, aunque la plata no ha sentido la entrada del nuevo año, lo del oro escapa a toda lógica.

En fin amigos, sigo por aquí y a darle caña a la plata que está en buenos precios. A ver si saco un ratillo y me meto con el hilo de la plata para actualizar precios que algunas sorpresas hay...

Y una vez más, gracias por estar ahí


----------



## plastic_age (7 Ene 2016)

Recibo correos comerciales que me sitúan al oro en 700 $
Economy & Markets
¿Tiene credibilidad?


----------



## santia (7 Ene 2016)

prudente2 dijo:


> Fernando, ¿No me puedes ayudar para ver dónde puedo mirar lo de la base del oro, el tema del backwardation permanente? Eso es importante para el precio del oro, no crees?



Puedes mirarlo en:

- Análisis semanales en Monetary Metals, por Keith Weiner.

- Servicio de suscripción (490$/año) en Description of The Gold and Silver Bases, con análisis de Sandeep Jaitly, del equipo de Fekete.

Creo que, en la actualidad, no hay más sitios originales. El resto, en general, hace referencia a uno u a otro. También, es cierto, hay artículos/autores diversos tratando esta materia en alguna ocasión.

En mi opinión, eso es importante. Muy importante. Pero no para el precio del oro, sino para el devenir del sistema monetario y financiero internacional.

-----

Gracias por vuestros mensajes en este hilo. Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 Ene 2016)

Pues Fernando esa bajada de 10% , con la carrerilla de esta noche , no tardara muchos días ,,,


----------



## amtt (7 Ene 2016)

Buenos dias a todos y feliz año.

Fernando siempre q puedo estoy por aqui sois como mi droga diaria.

La verdad es q habeis dado en el clavo,parece q quieren llevar al oro negro a los 30 dólares.

Ya tengo la munición preparada, pero voy a esperar un poco mas a ver si baja mas q creo q si lo hara.

Bueno pues como siempre encantado de pertenecer a este selecto club.

Un saludo y quedo a la esperar de vuestras valiosas informaciones.gracias


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2016)

Si el petróleo pierde las cotas de 32$ claramente, es posible que le quede una bajada hasta 28$.

Parecía que la zona de 35$ (antiguo soporte) podía hacer de referente y frenar la brutal bajada, pero una vez perforado han saltado stops de quienes se habían puesto largos, y los han arrasado, de ahí estas bajadas tan brutales. (Nadie entra largo por miedo, y quienes lo hacen es con poco dinero y no afecta a la gran bajada)

Los fondos no tardarán en posicionarse largos, pero les llevará tiempo, hay que trasvasar mucho dinero. Puede suceder un rebote rápido, y luego acumulación, o acumulación en un nuevo suelo que se podría formar justo por debajo de los 30$.

Está complicado, yo como dije me jugué un poco más arriba algo de calderilla, y ya me están soplando 100€ si vendo. De momento no incremento, pero ganas no me faltan.

Si por un casual viera cotas por debajo de 30$ metería algo más (de nuevo poco, pues nunca se sabe, y se puede tirar semanas por cotas de acumulación)

Como ejemplo (que aún no se sabe), podríamos tomar las zonas de 1050$-1080$ para el oro. Si finalmente sale al alza (de momento va bien, pero es todo humo), quedaría demostrado que puede ser una buena salida de largo plazo, pues las manos fuertes han tenido semanas para cumular en suelo.

Si por ejemplo hubiéramos visto una salida brusca tras una fuerte bajada, sería solo un rebote, que generalmente no se consolidan al alza, y solo sirven para especular (por ejemplo lo que ha sucedido en Repsol hace unos meses, gran bajada y gran rebote, pero todo muy rápido, y eso no es consistente)

Hay que buscar cuando se va a medio plazo, valores dónde haya un lateral que forme un suelo durante semanas o meses, estos cuando rompen al alza, suelen ser grandes compras.

Iremos viendo. Por cierto, el platino y el paladio están a punto de caramelo, si alguno sabe una web que vendan algo sin IVA, y a precios cercanos al spot, que lo comente. En la UE me refiero.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.

*Edito *

De coña lo del mercado de valores chino hoy: *Ha tardado 14 minutos en suspender la cotización por las bruscas bajadas* es un corralito en toda regla...debe haber millones de ordenes de venta a mercado que irán entrando poco a poco, y no se enteran, o no se quieren enterar los que manejan el circo.

¿Qué coño esperan hacer de ese modo?...nadie va a querer invertir en un mercado tan intervenido, es casi como poseer un valor suspendido.

Vamos, yo no meto ahí un pavo. Los mercados han de oscilar libremente para bien o para mal, y todo lo que se salga de eso, es un abuso de poder...ya lo hemos visto en occidente varias veces, y siempre trae problemas.

Lo dicho...pura coña lo de los chinos...que pena


----------



## oinoko (7 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, el platino y el paladio están a punto de caramelo, si alguno sabe una web que vendan algo sin IVA, y a precios cercanos al spot, que lo comente. En la UE me refiero.



Aunque al platino y el paladio se les considere MP, son metales puramente industriales, son sólo materia prima y no tienen valor monetario, y por tanto siguen el mismo camino que el cobre, el hierro o el aluminio.

Y además del IVA en el platino no te escapas ni en Alemania.

Como buen valor industrial, cuando suba el platino será sintoma de que todo va bien otra vez y que ya no hacen falta "coberturas".
Si yo fuera optimista y creyera las tonterías que dice Rajoy, ya no serían necesarias las coberturas, pero tampoco invertiría en materias primas, sino que invertiría en biotecnologícas del Nasdaq, por ejemplo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pedernal (7 Ene 2016)

Hola, hace pocos días hablando con un antiguo compañero de mis tiempos de marina mercante hablamos de la situación del petróleo y de su precio tan bajo. La situación está muy rara ya que muchos especuladores se liaron como locos a fletar petroleros y cargarlos de lo que parecía en en ese momento, petróleo a bajo precio. 
Actualmente hay un montón de barcos cargados dando vueltas sin saber que hacer porque el petróleo no sube y los gastos del barco son altísimos y en el momento que suba un poco el precio harán cola frente a las refinerías para vender pero son tantos que no hay amarre para todos y el precio bajará de nuevo porque se pelearan por entrar primero.

Según me comentó la solución para que suba el precio es muy simple y ya se hizo en el pasado, bloquear el canal de Suez, bien hundiendo un barco o bien generando una gerra en esa zona. 
Pero son habladurías de bar entre amigos, aunque como repito ya se hizo en el pasado.

Un saludo


----------



## L'omertá (7 Ene 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, hace pocos días hablando con un antiguo compañero de mis tiempos de marina mercante hablamos de la situación del petróleo y de su precio tan bajo. La situación está muy rara ya que muchos especuladores se liaron como locos a fletar petroleros y cargarlos de lo que parecía en en ese momento, petróleo a bajo precio.
> Actualmente hay un montón de barcos cargados dando vueltas sin saber que hacer porque el petróleo no sube y los gastos del barco son altísimos y en el momento que suba un poco el precio harán cola frente a las refinerías para vender pero son tantos que no hay amarre para todos y el precio bajará de nuevo porque se pelearan por entrar primero.
> 
> Según me comentó la solución para que suba el precio es muy simple y ya se hizo en el pasado, bloquear el canal de Suez, bien hundiendo un barco o bien generando una gerra en esa zona.
> ...



O directamente verterlo al mar.
Por cierto, aparte por lo de china, que pasa hoy que vamos disparados?


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2016)

Parece que los chinos han leído mi post un poco cabreado:

Fuente Invertia:


16:13 China cancela el mecanismo de suspensión automática de sus bolsas

China cancelará desde el viernes su nuevo mecanismo para suspender automáticamente los mercados de renta variable, dijeron el jueves las bolsas de Shanghái y Shenzhen en sus sitios web. El mecanismo entró en vigor al inicio de este año. Las bolsas chinas cerraron el jueves media hora después de abrir debido a que el mecanismo fue activado por segunda vez esta semana.

____________________________________________________________
El oro ha perforado 1100$...por algo se empieza, pero yo lo quiero ver por encima de 1200$ para empezar a pensar en algo interesante.

*Oinoko* Tu encuéntrame un vendedor de platino (moneda o lingote pequeño) fiable en la UE, y con poco sobreprecio sobre el spot, y deja que yo me preocupe por palmar pasta a largo plazo con este metal industrial.

Sé perfectamente a lo que te refieres, pero las posiciones en algo claro hay que tomarlas cuando nadie confía en ese algo, no cuando todos corren tras ello (el petróleo es otro ejemplo)

Un saludo y muy buena tarde.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Ene 2016)

Ratio oro petróleo en máximos de muchos años. Las mineras disparadas. La pregunta es... Este rebote es duradero?


----------



## Ircapo (7 Ene 2016)

Compañeros, no sé si abrir un nuevo hilo al respecto sobre mineras. De momento lo pongo aquí. Después de años cubriendo las opciones y diversificando como he escrito en alguna ocasión (metales preciosos en físico, cash, inmuebles, generación de cash, deuda, etc.) Creo que falta entre otras cosas entrar en las mineras con los precios a los que están. La idea es que todos sabemos de la manipulación de la cotización; pero a lo mejor no interesa tanto controlar las empresas una por una. Además el potencial de subida es mucho mayor.
El físico es el "seguro", la minera sería la inversión.
Pongo una tabla de ejemplo de lo que tengo planteado comprar.
Tengo miradas las siguientes opciones para comprar empresas de minería diferentes (oro, plata, tierras raras principalmente)
El criterio que he usado para seleccionar estas empresas es el de multiplicar al menos por 100 la inversión (5.000% de rentabilidad) desde el precio al que cotizan hoy hasta el máximo que han cotizado en los últimos 10 años. No me preocupa la situación financiera de la empresa. Si palmo, pues son pérdidas limitadas asumibles.
La última columna calcula el porcentaje de rentabilidad.
La penúltima columna (Veces) calcula el número de veces por el que se multiplica la inversión.
La columna "Max €" es la cotización máxima que tuvo cada empresa por el número de acciones que tendríamos si compramos esa cantidad.
La inversión total a realizar sería de unos 11.000 euros a día de hoy. 
Se tendría un total de más de 2 millones y medio de acciones entre todas las empresas. La mayoría de empresas están en situaciones muy delicadas. Con lo que cotizaron estas empresas en sus máximos de los últimos 10 años, equivaldría a unos 20 millones de euros. Lo que es multiplicar por más de 1.500 veces la inversión. Supondría un 30.000% de rentabilidad.
Los números no son exactos.
Si llegan a cotizar a 5 veces máximos como cifra nada descabellada cuando el dinero de las bolsas de bancos y demás pufos vaya a empresas con actividad real.
Serían más de 100 millones de euros. Soñar es gratis. Y el riesgo beneficio tal como está la economía me anima a "jugar" y "apostar" a esta inversión. Sino, se pierden 10.000 euros.
Alguna empresa esperemos que se salve.
Con las grandes bajadas de esta semana de la bolsa, muchas de estas acciones han aumentado su valor.
Primera columna de números es la cantidad de acciones a comprar. 
La segunda es la cotización de hoy.
La tercera el importe en euros/dolares.
Golden Minerals	3.000	0,2000	600 28	84.000	NYSEMKT:AUMN	139	7.000
Timberline Resources Corp	5.000	0,1680	840 756	3.780.000	NYSEMKT:TLR	4499	225.000
Rare Element Resources	4.000	0,1620	648 16	64.000	NYSEMKT:REE	98	4.938
Quest Rare Meneral Com NPV	20.000	0,0443	886 8	160.000	OTCMKTS:QRMLF	180	9.029
Abzu Gold Ltd Com NPV	500.000	0,0011	550 10	4.750.000	OTCMKTS:ABZUF	8635	431.818
Astur Gold Corp Com NPV	100.000	0,0055	550 2	230.000	OTCMKTS:ATRGF	417	20.909
Avalon Rare Metals Inc	10.000	0,0850	850 10	100.000	OTCMKTS:AVLNF	117	5.882
Pacific Wildcat Com NPV	500.000	0,0014	700 2	900.000	OTCMKTSWCRF	1285	64.286
Geomega Resources Com NPV	20.000	0,0410	820 5	100.000	OTCMKTS:GOMRF	121	6.098
Global Minerals Com NPV	20.000	0,0300	600 18	360.000	OTCMKTS:GMLFF	599	30.000
Silver Bull Resources Inc	20.000	0,0275	550 5	90.000	OTCMKTS:SVBL	163	8.182
Monster Mining Cor Com NPV	300.000	0,0024	720 1	198.000	OTCMKTS:MMNGF	274	13.750
African Gold Group Com NPV	40.000	0,0180	720 2	86.000	OTCMKTS:AGGFF	118	5.972
Legend Gold Corp Com NPV	50.000	0,0150	750 4	200.000	OTCMKTS:NOATF	266	13.333
Midway Gold Corp	1.000.000	0,0006	600 4	4.000.000	OTCMKTS:MDWCQ	6666	333.333
Fire River Gold Co Com NPV	50.000	0,0170	850 68	3.400.000	OTCMKTS:FVGCF	3999	200.000


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2016)

Ircapo dijo:


> Compañeros, no sé si abrir un nuevo hilo al respecto sobre mineras. De momento lo pongo aquí. Después de años cubriendo las opciones y diversificando como he escrito en alguna ocasión (metales preciosos en físico, cash, inmuebles, generación de cash, deuda, etc.) Creo que falta entre otras cosas entrar en las mineras con los precios a los que están. La idea es que todos sabemos de la manipulación de la cotización; pero a lo mejor no interesa tanto controlar las empresas una por una. Además el potencial de subida es mucho mayor.
> El físico es el "seguro", la minera sería la inversión.
> Pongo una tabla de ejemplo de lo que tengo planteado comprar.
> Tengo miradas las siguientes opciones para comprar empresas de minería diferentes (oro, plata, tierras raras principalmente)
> ...



Evidentemente has pasado un buen rato buscando y haciendo números. Yo no seré quién te saque la ilusión de intentarlo. Lo de obtener los retornos que indicas, ya te digo yo que tomes tierra y prepares otro plan de vuelo.

Esto que me escribes, me recuerda allá por el 2003 los foros del Nasdaq, dónde muchos metían dinero en .com y similares que habían bajado un 90% desde máximos, pensando que como mínimo volverían a la mitad de esos máximos. Todas desaparecieron, y algunas se oparon a precio de derribo.

La minería es un poco diferente, pero también tiene el riesgo añadido de los gastos de explotación y la exposición a los precios muy bajos de las materias primas (ganan con el petróleo barato, pierden con el metal barato)

Yo si de verdad quieres una minera, buscaría un par de las grandes, y repartiría ahí la pasta. Es posible que en un año o dos doblases la cantidad, o al menos no perdieras demasiado si la tendencia se estanca o sigue cayendo.

Pero repito, has trabajado el campo y has sacado tus conclusiones, si lo ves lo suficientemente claro, hazlo, pero intenta no hacerlo todo de golpe...date unas semanas entre compra y compra.

Por cierto *Ladrillófilo* muy buena pregunta...pero que muy buena compañero.

Mucha suerte con tu decisión.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Veo que andáis muy animados... más o menos como los "mercados" en el día de hoy y desde hace ya varios días. Vaya comienzo de año más "prometedor"...

# Arbeyna: Es un grato placer saber de ti y leerte de nuevo. Pues, SÍ, "acerté" que la Plata iba a ser bajista en Diciembre y Enero suele ser alcista para este metal y también para el Oro... Sin embargo, ya veremos y es que aún queda mucho mes por delante.

Hombre, sin falsa modestia, pues los que nos siguen saben que llevamos acertando bastantes cosas cuando nadie hablaba de ello... Por ejemplo, la caída de las Materias Primas y de las Divisas contra el USD y allá en fechas tan "cercanas" como la Primavera del pasado año. También "pronostiqué" la devaluación del Yuan y recuerdo haber debatido aquí sobre ello con un buen amigo que por aquel entonces vivía y trabajaba en China. Tanto paketazo como yo comentamos sobre los precios que se iban a ver en el Crudo... Y ya bastante antes, puesto a echarme "flores", también acerté el "desanclaje" del Franco Suizo.

# timi: ¿Y...? En el Petróleo tengo muy claro el "producto" y los vehículos de inversión a emplear, así como el "sistema" (promediar) a utilizar, aparte de la liquidez necesaria para aguantar las perdidas potenciales y que ya tengo "latentes"... En el USO voy sin plazo, por tanto ahí promediaré en las caídas. Y... Ja,ja,ja... Hoy me he metido en REP a 9,05, aunque aquí SÍ que NO tengo NADA claro el plazo y podría ser una apuesta cortoplacista... En fin, ya iré viendo sobre la "marcha".

# amtt: Lo que he comentado sobre REP NO es una "invitación" a seguirme y NO te la aconsejo ahora mismo. Yo tengo mucha experiencia adquirida en los "mercados" y mucha mejor "cintura" que tú para navegar en ellos. Además, el único "producto" de "inversión" que ahora me interesa es el Petróleo. Aparte de seguir moviendo mis FI y PP hacia la RV, de hecho sigo la misma dinámica iniciada a finales del pasado año y que ya comenté por el hilo.

# paketazo: Yo ando "perdiendo" bastante más "pasta" que tú, pero entiendo que debemos tener PACIENCIA y MUCHA. Por otro lado, no te voy a explicar lo que tú conoces mejor que yo, ya que en el tema de los "mercados" estoy convencido de que me puedes dar "sopas"... Je,je,je... pero "algo" SÉ sobre ellos.

paketazo, si te explicará todo lo que sé sobre los mercados bursátiles de China, seguro que no "fliparías", pero SÍ que te sorprenderías en bastantes cosas y que son poco conocidas. Por cierto, este tema de las caídas de las Bolsas chinas también lo "pronosticamos" cuando nadie hablaba de ello... ¿Recuerdas? Tan "malos" parece que NO somos.

Por cierto, yo lo del Platino y Paladio lo VEO, pero en "físico" complicado. Creo que en EE.UU. hay ETFs sobre ambos metales, aunque NO los conozco, pero recuerdo haber leído sobre ello. No deja de ser una "opción"... siempre que no se esté pendiente de la cotización.

Y os dejo esto...

- Nervios subiendo de tono en plena resaca navideña. ¿Es por China o por Wall Street? | Investing.com

- Baltic Dry Index vuelve a mÃ*nimos histÃ³ricos con 467 puntos por China

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (7 Ene 2016)

Recibo correos comerciales que me sitúan al oro en 700 $
Economy & Markets
¿Tiene credibilidad?


----------



## Tons (7 Ene 2016)

Artículo interesante...ienso:

Vozpópuli - Liberalismo, proteccionismo y salarios


----------



## fff (7 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Recibo correos comerciales que me sitúan al oro en 700 $
> Economy & Markets
> ¿Tiene credibilidad?



Para mi ninguna... pero vaya, como que me encantaria equivocarme


----------



## racional (7 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Recibo correos comerciales que me sitúan al oro en 700 $
> Economy & Markets
> ¿Tiene credibilidad?



Puede ocurrir, pero antes habra una subida a 1340, porque aun mucha gente en el mundo cree que el oro es un refugio para una crisis deflacionaria, asi que es lo que estamos viendo estos dias que repunta, pero las subidas tampoco estan siendo muy fuertes como cabria esperar, la bolsa baja un 3%, pero el oro solo sube un 1,5%.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ene 2016)

¡Ay!... "Señor", llevatelo...


----------



## frisch (7 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> ¿Tiene credibilidad?



Mira, te voy a dar mi opinión de pardillo, tirando de mi intuición femenina.

Cuando caigo sobre "blogs" (ofertas) de este tipo me fijo en los detalles externos.

Alguien que se presenta diciendo:

"Hi, I am, por ejemplo, Walt Disney",

me suelo decir, vamos a ver, o es otro mundo (luego no es el mío y no me interesa) o es uno más del mundo de los com.

No me hace falta ni leer lo que dice que, probablemente algún gancho tendrá porque, sino el blog le duraría dos Prime Time News de la CNN (o Telediarios). Pero yo te recomiendo (puesto que pides opinión) que te alejes como de la peste de estos vendedores de la nada.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Puede ocurrir, pero antes habra una subida a 1340, porque aun mucha gente en el mundo cree que el oro es un refugio para una crisis deflacionaria, asi que es lo que estamos viendo estos dias que repunta, pero las subidas tampoco estan siendo muy fuertes como cabria esperar, la bolsa baja un 3%, pero el oro solo sube un 1,5%.



Cuidado *Racional*, igual te equivocas y sube a *1341*!!...mucho ojo

Un saludo


----------



## Freneli (7 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Oinoko* Tu encuéntrame un vendedor de platino (moneda o lingote pequeño) fiable en la UE, y con poco sobreprecio sobre el spot, y deja que yo me preocupe por palmar pasta a largo plazo con este metal industrial.
> 
> Sé perfectamente a lo que te refieres, pero las posiciones en algo claro hay que tomarlas cuando nadie confía en ese algo, no cuando todos corren tras ello (el petróleo es otro ejemplo)
> 
> Un saludo y muy buena tarde.



Buenas Paketazo, en Geiger Edelmetalle puedes encontrar el Platino que buscas:

Alemania con IVA 19%
Geiger Edelmetalle

Suiza con IVA 8%
Geiger Edelmetalle


Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Aquí, en el hilo, ya hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones el "pronóstico" ese de los $700... ¿Es posible? Viendo lo que se está produciendo en el Petróleo y la mayor parte de las Materias Primas, pues tampoco sería "extraño"... ya que en los últimos tiempos la "normalidad" impera por su ausencia. En lo personal, me parece complicado, aunque no lo descarto, pero si se llega ahí, ya nos podemos sujetar los "machos"... Y no lo digo sólo por el precio del Oro, sino porque estaremos viviendo un mundo muy caótico, peor del que se está dando ahora mismo, a pesar de lo que nos cuentan los "cantamañanas" de turno.

# Ircapo: Hay que reconocer que te lo has "currado", pero yo NO creo que sea ahora mismo el mejor momento para entrar en las mineras. Por cierto, ¿has tenido en cuenta el estado financiero de las que apuntas? Si no lo has hecho, te recomiendo que lo hagas...

Y parece que esta madrugada va a ser movida en Asia/Pacífico y es que el "amigo" chino parece que va a aportar más "leña" al fuego... Y ya veremos cómo se lo toman mañana los Bonos que están más que "tensionados"...

- China suspende el mecanismo de parada automática de las bolsas Por EFE

Y también un muy buen artículo...

- China, Oil and Markets: Itâ€™s All One Story - The Automatic Earth

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante artículo de McCoy...

- Susto o muerte, la deuda emergente es mucho mayor de lo estimado. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Interesante...

- GOLD & SILVER: Up In A Sea of Red

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Silver Seen Beating Gold as Ratio Rises to Near Historical Peaks - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (8 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> _# plastic_age: Aquí, en el hilo, ya hemos comentado en muchas ocasiones el "pronóstico" ese de los $700... ¿Es posible? Viendo lo que se está produciendo en el Petróleo y la mayor parte de las Materias Primas, pues tampoco sería "extraño"... ya que en los últimos tiempos la "normalidad" impera por su ausencia. En lo personal, me parece complicado, aunque no lo descarto, pero si se llega ahí, ya nos podemos sujetar los "machos"... Y no lo digo sólo por el precio del Oro, sino porque estaremos viviendo un mundo muy caótico, peor del que se está dando ahora mismo, a pesar de lo que nos cuentan los "cantamañanas" de turno.
> _
> ...


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, visto en el hilo del bitcoin:




Emeregildo dijo:


> CriptoNoticias | Bitstamp anuncia servicio de retiro de fondos en oro físico
> 
> https://www.bitstamp.net/article/bitstamp-adds-physical-gold-delivery/
> 
> ...



Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Yo suelo "huir" de las fuentes "interesadas" del signo que sean y es que para mí son el equivalente a vendedores de hielo en en Polo Norte... Eso no quita para que haya webs donde son parte "interesada", pero que intentan "razonar" lo que exponen, siendo una de ellas la de srsroccoreport y de la que hoy he enlazado uno de sus artículos. De todas formas, te diré que no soy un "talibán" de los MPs ni de NADA, pero no suelo descartar a priori cualquier "anormalidad" como serían esos $700 en el Oro... Como "muestra" tenemos lo que está sucediendo con el Petróleo y ya no hablo de todo el sector industrial de las Materias Primas y que anda por los "suelos"... y lo que te "rondaré morena".

Pasando a otra cosa, el conforero que te hizo el comentario fue paketazo y, la verdad, es que históricamente está demostrado que el Oro casi SIEMPRE ha mantenido su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo... aparte de que suele encarecerse, independientemente de lo que "diga" la cotización, en aquellas zonas donde existen penurias del tipo que sean y tan abundantes hoy en día.

Mira, yo ya escribí en estos hilos lo que le venía a Brasil y eso cuando el Real Brasileño andaba un poco por debajo de los 2 vs el USD... Otro "acierto" más que sumar, pero era algo que se veía venir y un buen amigo mío (constructor él) me dijo el pasado año que se volvía a España porque Brasil estaba a punto de "petar"... Yo le dije que si sabía como estaba su sector profesional por aquí y me dijo que no le importaba, aparte de que otro motivo muy importante era la creciente inseguridad ciudadana que se vive allí.

¿Los BRICS? Hace tiempo que me muestro escéptico respecto a ellos y eso se comprueba viendo como se encuentran las economías de Brasil, Sudáfrica, Rusia... Y de China nos esperan bastantes "sorpresas" desagradables. Quizás, el único que parece ir mejor es la India, pero los datos macro de esos países hay que tomarlos con "pinzas", ya que el "mentir" sobre ellos es una práctica habitual entre las "élites" de esos países.

Eso dicen respecto a Chile, pero ese país va a tener bastantes problemas dentro de poco. Su economía, en buena parte, está basada en la explotación y comercialización de las Materias Primas y ya vemos el panorama que éstas están teniendo, ¿No? Del Perú pocas referencias podría darte, aunque conozco algunas nativas de allí que viven en mi población, pero ninguna tiene ganas de volver por aquellas tierras.

Respecto al colapso del USD es factible, pero si "colapsa" sin acuerdos encima de la mesa, nos dirigimos hacia el Caos y que se manifestaría de muchas formas, por tanto cuanto más tarde en llegar mucho mejor. Otra cosa bien distinta es que se vaya a un nuevo sistema monetario mundial y que se aborde de una vez el tema de la deuda... que sólo tiene una solución: una fuerte quita o su "cancelación" y un reset. De otra manera, no contemplo otras alternativas, pero vete a saber qué "conejos" se pueden sacar de la "chistera", a fin de cuentas llevan décadas aguantando el puto "Cuento".

SÍ, que hay muchos paralelismos entre el colapso del Imperio Romano y el que se podría producir en nuestra civilización, pero de este tema he escrito MUCHO, pero muchísimo en estos hilos y que recordarán los más "viejos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, la caída de todos los imperios ha sido casi siempre, excepto algunos casos, lenta, muy lenta... El imperioRomano desde su máximo explendor hasta su caída duró cientos de años, incluyendo el imperio Bizantino. Pero si os dais cuenta cada nuevo Imperio que ha surgido a lo largo de la Historia, ha subido y caído a mayor velocidad cuanto más nos acercamos a la actualidad. Así que no me extrañaría que el imperio USD tardara pocos años en caer, si tenemos en cuenta esta progresión.

Un saludo


----------



## pamarvilla (8 Ene 2016)

Hablando de las entretelas del imperio, os dejo este interesante artículo

Estados Unidos: Deep State o el gobierno en la sombra de EEUU. Y no es una conspiración . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Salu2


----------



## prudente2 (8 Ene 2016)

*Guillermo Barba*

ORO, EL AS BAJO LA MANGA DE CHINA - Guillermo Barba



China comenzó a ser noticia desde junio del año pasado cuando estalló su burbuja bursátil. Sin embargo, la raíz de sus problemas se encuentra mucho más atrás, en la crisis de 2008-2009. En ese entonces decidió estimular su economía con una ronda impresionante de expansión crediticia, que hizo lucir los esfuerzos occidentales en el mismo sentido como un juego de niños.

La lección –que por cierto volveremos a ver aquí en México en el futuro próximo, aunque a una escala mucho menor-, es que no hay crecimiento con cargo a la deuda que dure para siempre.

Como resultado, tras construir ciudades fantasma, centros comerciales donde nadie compra, infraestructura que no se utiliza, etc., la economía china –la segunda más grande del mundo-, comenzó a desacelerarse. Las burbujas de crédito siempre estallan cuando llegan los incumplimientos de pago en cascada.

Esa desaceleración es uno de los factores que ha arrastrado también los precios de las materias primas (commodities).

China pues, está en aprietos, pero no está condenada como muchos creen y la propaganda occidental vaticina.

A pesar de sus tropiezos, los chinos continúan avanzando en su plan para encumbrar a su divisa, el yuan o renminbi (RMB), como moneda de reserva. De hecho, en octubre próximo será incluida ya dentro de la cesta de divisas de los Derechos Especiales de Giro del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), mientras avanza en su liberalización. Quieren desplazar al dólar estadounidense, y eventualmente lo lograrán, no tienen prisa.

Beijing ha hecho públicas sus aspiraciones de avanzar hacia un mundo “desamericanizado”, y para ello, ha decidido avanzar con pesados pies de oro.

China ya es de hecho el principal productor y consumidor global del metal precioso, y desde el año pasado, se dio a conocer que lanzaría su propio precio referencial en yuanes en la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE, por sus siglas en inglés).

Por motivos que no están claros –pero que podrían estar asociados al nombramiento del entonces titular de la SGE, Xu Luode, como vicepresidente del Banco Popular de China (PBoC por sus siglas en inglés)-, el lanzamiento del precio referencial (“fix”) que se esperaba para finales de 2015, se pospuso.

No obstante, Reuters informó esta semana que el nuevo precio de referencia llegaría por fin en abril próximo.

Fuentes revelaron a esa agencia que los bancos extranjeros importadores del metal están siendo presionados por el gobierno para participar en el nuevo mecanismo del “fix” chino. Hay reticencias porque no quieren someterse al mayor escrutinio que ello significa.

Recordemos que el precio de referencia del oro más importante del mundo, el histórico London Gold Fix fue remplazado el año pasado por el nuevo LBMA Gold Price (Precio del oro de Londres), como consecuencia de la manipulación de cotizaciones que orquestaban los participantes.

Pero el gobierno chino ha advertido a los bancos extranjeros que de negarse a entrar en el nuevo “fix”, podrían ver restringidas sus operaciones en el país.

Este asunto es de la mayor trascendencia, porque como explicamos el año pasado en este mismo espacio, con su propio referencial tendrán el poder de devaluar al yuan por la puerta de atrás.

Hasta ahora todo mundo habla y señala a Beijing por “controlar” su moneda, pero llegado el momento, bastaría con que el PBoC ordenara elevar la cotización “fix” del oro para devaluarla de facto. Nadie podría reclamar más una manipulación.

Beijing va a liberalizar tarde o temprano su mercado de divisas, por lo que usaría al oro para estimular sus exportaciones.

Pongamos un ejemplo simplificado: *Beijing ordena subir el precio del oro en yuanes en la SGE al doble. Esto generaría un enorme incentivo para que los tenedores de oro extranjeros acudieran a vender su metal y comprar dos veces más mercancías en moneda local, importarla y venderla en sus respectivos países. Las exportaciones chinas se catapultarían y se arrasaría con la industria foránea, en especial la estadounidense, sin contar que China se convertiría en un “agujero negro” devorador de oro.*

Esta devaluación de facto del yuan tendría que ser respondida disparando el precio del oro en dólares también para neutralizarla –lo que sería la sentencia de muerte del dólar como divisa de reserva mundial-, o embarcando oro en cantidades suficientes para bajar el precio en yuanes. Esto último sería inviable dadas las limitadas existencias de oro en el planeta. En cualquier escenario, los chinos ganan.

Sí, hoy son noticia porque tumban las bolsas y disparan al dólar. Están pagando el precio de sus errores al imitar a Occidente con estímulos crediticios, imponiendo controles en los mercados y continúan “quemando” reservas en masa. Pero el oro es el as bajo la manga que Beijing utilizará para consolidar su ascenso al liderazgo global.

Por su antigua cultura y experiencias históricas, conocen de sobra la regla dorada: quien tiene el oro pone las reglas.

Así que a pesar de estas turbulencias y la propaganda en contra, la realidad es que China está aprendiendo, fortaleciéndose con oro y seguirá avanzando en la liberalización de sus mercados. Más vale prepararse para esa nueva realidad del mundo que viene para sacarle provecho, en vez de querer enfrentarse al “dragón”.


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Recibo correos comerciales que me sitúan al oro en 700 $
> Economy & Markets
> ¿Tiene credibilidad?



Ya lo has preguntado más veces, en Noviembre ya se comentó en este hilo sobre Harry Dent.

Ojalá lleve razón y toque los 700$ antes de perforar el cielo. En contrapartida, el oro a ese precio significaría que veríamos escenas de guerra en la calle. Osea, que el que tenga oro será afortunado sin importar el precio de compra.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pedernal: Bueno, no creo que las caídas de los anteriores Imperios se puedan trasladar a los tiempos actuales, máxime si las "pautas" a seguir fueran las mismas... Hay una diferencia "sustancial": ninguno de aquellos Imperios pudo arrasar o volatizar el planeta entero. Como digo es una NOTABLE "diferencia"... ¿No te parece? 

# Parmavilla: Interesante artículo el que aportas y Gracias por enlazarlo. A veces, hasta parece que nos quedamos "cortos" en cuanto a nuestra "conspiranoia"...

# prudente2: Te agradezco también el artículo de Guillermo Barba, pero en esta ocasión siento disentir y mucho con él... Ni "relleno" de vino me creo lo que comenta y parece mentira que no sé dé cuenta de lo que hay detrás de China: un "Gigante" con los pies de barro... ni más ni menos. Y eso casa perfectamente con un país "comunista" y neoliberal según le conviene, aparte de una notable ambigüedad en cuanto a su estrategia geopolítica y que yo me pregunto si verdaderamente la tiene... aparte de "arrimarse" al árbol cuya "sombra" esté más cercana a sus intereses. 

# amtt: Hoy REP ha perdido por poco los 9 Euros y ha cerrado en los 8,929... Bien, ayer entré y me parece que me la voy a "quedar" y promediaré más abajo. Como no recuerdo haber vivido estos precios, le agradeceré a paketazo que cuando tenga tiempo saque unas líneas, aunque la idea que tengo es promediar en torno al 10%-15% hacia abajo. El dividendo y el potencial de la compañía es muy interesante.

amtt, fijate en las líneas que seguramente nos pondrá paketazo y hazte la idea de promediar en 3 o 4 entradas y, quizás, espaciadas en el tiempo... El nivel para entrar lo eliges tú en función de la información que te transmitamos, pero entiendo que los precios actuales hacia abajo son interesantes. El lunes imagino que REP seguirá cayendo, pues a la caída del Crudo está acompañando la del Índice (IBEX-35)... No es menos cierto que hay una fuerte sobreventa en ambos apartados y que debería "corregirse"... al menos, en el corto plazo. A medio y largo plazo hay una fuerte pendiente de caída.

Y os voy a destacar lo siguiente:

- En las Bolsas americanas NO se había visto un inicio de año tan penoso desde... ¡1900!

- La Bolsa de Sao Paulo, ya que comentábamos sobre Brasil, se ha dejado esta semana un -6,31%... Y lo que le queda de caída, aunque tiene una fuerte sobreventa, al igual que en todas las plazas bursátiles.

- Como comentaba ayer, hoy se han "tensionado" mucho los Bonos. El Bund ha cerrado en 159,82...

- Y el barril venezolano de Crudo ha cerrado hoy en los $27,87. Toda una declaración de "intenciones"...

Ahora os dejo un par de artículos muy interesantes...

En éste nos explican el "milagro" del dato del empleo americano dado a conocer hoy y que ha "dinamitado" los mercados... Siendo muy "bueno", cuando entramos en el "detalle", vemos lo mismo que por aquí: se crea empleo de subsistencia y que apenas puede consumir... por tanto, tampoco "CRECER". Vamos, lo que Rajoy nos ha "vendido" contra viento y marea... aunque parece que la "agenda" es bastante similar en los distintos países, ya sean "desarrollados" o no.

- “Red Hot” Jobs Report Reveals A Problem (Where’s The Wage Growth?) | Confounded Interest – Online Course Notes For Financial Markets

Y este otro artículo nos sirve para ver cómo suele evolucionar el Oro vs Divisas...

- Gold Higher In Most Currencies in 2015 - Up 4% This Week | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (9 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches.

Fernando, llevo dos dias de nervios q no veas, pero aun no he pegado el primer gatillazo,pues voy igual q tu , a promediar a la baja en varias entradas.

He leído q el dividendo lo dAn el 12 o el 14 de este mes, y q lo van a dar ampliando capital .

Como puede esto afectar al precio?

Bueno quedamos a la espera impaciente a ver esas líneas del amigo paketazo.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2016)

Amigo amtt, se te "paró" el reloj... 

- Repsol pagará dividendo de 0,5 euros el 21 de diciembre: Conoce el calendario

Yo creo que si el lunes el IBEX-35 abre a la baja, REP le acompañará en la caída... Fijate en las líneas que ponga paketazo, pero no intentes "hilar" muy fino, ya que eso es para los especialistas en AT y que sean "buenos" (paketazo lo es). Entre los 9 y 8 es un precio bueno para el largo plazo, sabiendo que puede perder los 8 e irse más abajo. Sé que a estado a precios más bajos, pero deben ser anteriores al año 2000... Por eso mismo, te he comentado que hay que tener la liquidez para promediar a la baja y el "mejor" precio NUNCA lo acertaremos. Resumiendo una entrada entre los 9 y los 8 puede resultar interesante y después quedarse "parado" a verlas venir y actuar en consecuencia. No se trata de "quemar" toda la liquidez de golpe y si al final "sobra", pues mala suerte.

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (9 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches 

Hace tiempo que no paso por aquí , veo que todo sigue mas o menos en su sitio , ya que veo que habláis de repsol voy a dar mi opinión 

Repsol es una buena empresa , diversificada. Este año voy a comprar.Cuando ? Aun no
Porque ? 

Los resultados se estiman que no van a ser buenos , en mi opinión el nivel de dividendo 10% a los precios actuales no son sostenibles
el plan de negocio de Repsol estima un barril de crudo en un mínimo de 55 USD 

Estamos viendo un nivel de desinversion muy rápida ( necesitan generar Cash) 

Ha perforado hoy los 9 euros sin mucho volumen lo que significa que las manos fuertes aun no están comprando , vease BLACKROCK

Creo que en el corto plazo veremos ( antes de abril) , cualquiera de estas opciones o una combinación de 2-3
Reduccion del dividendo 
Ampliacion de capital 
Venta de la participación de gasnatural 

Lo que provocara el panico , dependiendo de la posible ampliacion de capital y de la bajada del crudo la acción podría caer entorno a 5-7 Euros 
cuando se produzca el pánico, comprar a manos llenas 

Si ya estáis dentro o promediais o aguantasis porque remontara


----------



## Sistémico (9 Ene 2016)

Documental subtitulado, cuya existencia desconocía, hasta que alguien lo posteó en otro hilo de burbuja:

<iframe width="854" height="480" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/V7rKye4Dawo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2016)

Solo hay una cosa clara...si el petróleo pierde los 32$ aprox, REP pierde los 8,50€ aprox, tendremos una tormenta perfecta que los bajará casi de inmediato un 5% más, al tener que buscar referencias muy antiguas en ambos casos.

No sería descabellado de darse esta situación, ver a REP por debajo de 8€ y al IBEX por debajo de 8000 Puntos en breve.

Si por un casual este año se pone el IBEX por debajo de 7000 puntos, empezar a hacer cartera de valores buenos...(buenos quiere decir dividendo sin ampliar por encima del 4%)

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Flip: encantado de volver a leerte y espero que todo te vaya bien, pero ¡Ojo! con el corazón... Lo digo por el sector en el que trabajas y, por cierto, ¿sigues por China? Si te es posible, cuéntanos algo sobre los últimos acontecimientos producidos por allí...

Bien, ayer hablaba con un amigo que se dedica al AT y también se le fue un poco la "olla" cuando me apuntaba precios para REP entre los 6,72 y 4,71. No digo que no se puedan dar, pero en ese caso estaríamos hablando de un contexto de CRACK bursátil mundial y me parece que de ser así lo de menos sería preocuparse de dónde estará el dinero, pues lo que primará será lo TANGIBLE.

Como no soy "gipipollas" y, por tanto, "nuevo" en esto de los mercados, le dije "bien" y ahora explicame en que entornos se darían esos precios de REP en cuanto al precio del Crudo y el IBEX-35... Aquí ya empezó a "patinar". Y voy a mirar qué nos dice el pasado sobre esas variables en los últimos 15 años y buscando los puntos de "encuentro" más bajos...

- Octubre 2002: REP 12,42 vs IBEX-35 6139 (en Septiembre 2002: 5431).

- Febrero 2009: REP 12,22 vs IBEX-35 7620

- Mayo 2012: REP 12,08 vs IBEX-35 6089

La primera conclusión que saco, independientemente de lo que diga el Índice, es que REP está fuertemente penalizada por la caída del Crudo, pero también por varios motivos más... Los datos apuntados arriba son aproximados y que tampoco he buscado el "detalle", sino algo más genérico, pero tampoco se apartan de la realidad que se vivió en esos momentos y que, ya dicho de paso, conocí en primera persona...

Ahora bien, si el Crudo se va a los precios mínimos de la década de los 90 y el IBEX-35 se cae a niveles parecidos, pues SÍ que se podrían dar esos precios y el "Fin del Mundo" también podría estar a la vuelta de la esquina... O nos creemos que en ese escenario la Economía mundial no estaría a punto de "petar".

Hoy, con más tiempo, me voy a dedicar a repasar los distintos ratios de REP y compararlos con otras petroleras, pero dudo de que salga "mal parada"... Y comprar una empresa que vende algo TANGIBLE con un precio valor contable de alrededor del 0.48 no me parece ninguna tontería. En fin, para mí el Crudo y REP siguen siendo una buena opción, pero ¡Ojo! quien quiera meterse ahí si no soporta perdidas latentes de dos digitos... para eso ya tiene las cuentas "remuneradas" y depósitos a tantos por ciento MISERABLES.

# paketazo: Gracias por el gráfico y por tu opinión que siempre valoro en su justa medida. Lo que comentas me "casa" más con lo que ahora pienso en relación a REP y ahora, más que en el IBEX-35, me voy a fijar más en el precio del Crudo, es decir que las entradas en REP ya las haré en función de lo que haga éste último.

No son descartables durante este año los 7000 en el IBEX-35... Y, más adelante, niveles cercanos a los 6000... Va a depender mucho de lo que haga el S&P 500, aunque de entrar en valores nacionales me fijaría en aquellos que tengan un buen "mix" de negocio y con buena presencia en el extranjero, aparte de un dividendo aceptable y el entorno del 4%-5% ya es muy bueno.

Y os dejo un buen artículo...

- Rebelion. Mitoeconom

Saludos.

Edito: # putabolsa: Recordé en su momento tu comentario, pero entiendo que estaba basado en el AT, al igual que el de ayer de ese amigo mío... En fin, con todos los respetos, yo soy un "fundamentalista" y me rijo por lo que casi SIEMPRE me funcionó en el pasado. Yo no sé hasta dónde va a llegar REP en su caída, pero NO pierdo NADA promediando en las caídas si encima la empresa me convence. Lo mismo me sucede con respecto a mis "percepciones" en relación al Crudo...

Y en lo que coincido contigo -ya se ve en mi comentario- es que se van a ver niveles bastante bajos en el IBEX-35... aunque no sé si van a ser tan "inmediatos" como algunos parecen ver ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2016)

putabolsa dijo:


> Repase los graficos y sigo pensando lo mismo que comente el 24 de Setiembre:
> 
> "REP ni tocarla hasta la zona 6.70 eur/7.15 eur.El rango es segun lo impaciente que sea uno y para meter solo la pata o primeras compras."
> 
> Yo veo al Ibex bastante mas abajo de los niveles que por aqui se comentan.Los 8000/7000 me parecen optimistas al lado de los que yo manejo.



Compañero, puede que tengas razón, de echo yo veo algo parecido. Sin embargo los años me han demostrado que cuando demasiados vemos lo mismo, nunca se suele cumplir, y todos los que pillen un chart del IBEX o REP por ejemplo, ven algo de ese estilo.

Yo por eso prefiero ir viendo como evoluciona, y si se da la posibilidad de que veamos un IBEX por debajo de 7000 (aún estamos lejos), pues empezaría a estudiar valores que me pudiera interesar tener en cartera y olvidar por un par de años.

No nos olvidemos que manda USA, y de momento la corrección que hay del otro lado del charco, no deja de ser ridícula comparada con la situación que tenemos aquí...mira TEF, REP, SAN, etc...están muy cerca de mínimos del 2008 o los han superado ya, y sin embargo de girarse USA de verdad (que es lo que se supone), ¿donde se pueden ir?

Repito, lo veo demasiado fácil para que se cumpla.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## timi (9 Ene 2016)

no se si lo he comentado otras veces , pagaría por estar en una cena con varios de vosotros , con alguna copa de mas , y tirando de la lengua los unos a los otros....:baba:
no tenemos otro hilo en burbuja que le haga sombra a este, NI DE COÑA.
Y no lo digo por si acertáis o no en lo que se pueda pronosticar ,que es lo de menos , sino en lo que se aprende.

dejo esto de ED , que le va como anillo al dedo a las ultimas paginas del hilo

No piensen en pánico bursátil - Economía Directa 8-1-2016 en Economia directa - iVoox

saludos


----------



## Flip (9 Ene 2016)

En china las cosas esta mal no .. muy mal 
hace 20 días tuve una charla con uno gestores de fondos mas importantes 

-real state china no tocar en 10 años 
-devaluacion del yuan 3% anual minimo en los próximos 3-5 años
-acciones : muy seleccionadas solo en usa 
-si tienes algún proyecto rentable pon la pasta allí 

sabeis que las empresas chinas tienen que saldar todas sus deudas a corto antes del año nuevo chino 7 Feb…hay muchas con creídos con cobre como colateral… veremos unas risas .. aunque son empresas semi-estatales.. el dinero esta huyendo al USD y saliendo del país vía MACAO y HK 

----
REPSOL

La verdad es que es evidente que Repsol será Ganador este año .. el problema radica en cuando entrar , 

Si atendemos a los vencimientos de Deuda que tiene que afrontar :

2015-- 12 millines 
2016---1150 millones
2017--- 1700 millones
2018---1280 millones

se entiende claramente el porque se esta deshaciendo de activos rapidamente 
ademas la compra de talismán es un lastre para el beneficio de la empresa , se estima que esta teniendo una incidencia negativa en los resultados de 1000 millones , la compra era rentable con un precio del barril por encima de 48 USD 

ampliar capital para pagar dividendo… creo que va a llevar a la empresa a dejarse el lunes un 5% mínimo .. a ver cuando llega la sorpresa de la reducción del dividendo 

bueno con la caña puesta 

----

Mi vision es q tenemos un problema vemos el oro y PENSAMOS SOLO en su equivalencia en USD o en EUR
alquilen tiene previsto hacer caja? yo el oro lo guardo para el momento en el que no va a ser posible hacer transacciones en currency supongo que será alla por 2035
tenemos unos 10 años para hacer liquidez y prepararnos para lo peor en el 2025 ya estaremos viendo conflictos a nivel global imparables en el 2030 no habrá alternativa ,el pasaje fuera del gueto costara una onza de oro 

ya he elegido .. lugar con agua abundante poca gente economía de colaboración y difícil acceso vía terrestre .. Nueva ZELANDA

---------- Post added 09-ene-2016 at 11:56 ----------

por cierto olvide un detalle 

alguien del foro no recuerdo pronostico hace tiempo los 25 usd / me parece un precio muy acertado … repsol que esta mas penalizado que otras petroleras esta perdiendo últimamente sobre 0,90 cts por cada 4 usd que baja el crudo .. sumenle la bajada de dividendo y la ampliación de capital …


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2016)

Flip dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ya he elegido .. lugar con agua abundante poca gente economía de colaboración y difícil acceso vía terrestre .. Nueva ZELANDA



Es problema con Nueva Zelanda es que todos los neozelandeses están esperando el gran terremoto-maremoto y las islas desaparecen


----------



## Flip (9 Ene 2016)

los sauditas en la quiebra… y vendiendo el petroleo con descuento sobre el spot para joder a Iran .. suenan tambores de guerra en agosto


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2016)

Para los que leéis el francés.
No sé si alguna vez os he indicado este blog.

El autor, Jovanovic es alguien al que le sigue mucha gente en Francia.

El blog trata de oro y plata (es un metalero) y ofrece semanalmente informaciones sobre la situación económica real de Francia. Tiene, asimismo, un toque místico con una serie de libros sobre ángeles y demás que bueno, a tomar o a dejar, pero, insisto, en lo que se refiere a metales e información de la realidad económica es de fiar. Además, como es muy conocido pues tiene toda una serie de ciudadanos anónimos informantes que le van pasando información real y contrastada.

En su presentación dice:

" J'ai commencé cette revue de presse le 20 février 2008 à cause de la Société Générale qui a utilisé Jérôme Kerviel pour dissimuler ses pertes apocalyptiques dues aux subprimes, au moment même où d'autres banques (UBS, HSBC, Bear Sterns, DB, Lehman, etc.) cherchaient des milliards pour masquer les leurs ! ".

_("Inicié este blog de noticias destacadas de prensa el 20 de febrero de 2008 porque la Société Générale utilizó à Jerôme Kerviel para disimular sus pérdidas apocalípticas, consecuencia de las subprime, en el mismo momento en el que otros bancos ((UBS, HSBC, Bear Sterns, DB, Lehman, etc.) buscaban cómo conseguir miles de millones para ocultar las suyas")_

LA REVUE DE PRESSE INTERNATIONALE DE PIERRE JOVANOVIC

Edito_

Información de ciudadanos anónimos sobre datos que aparecen en prensa local, cierres de empresas, prácticas de las cajas de ahorro y bancos en la Francia de a pie._


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2016)

Flip dijo:


> los sauditas en la quiebra… y vendiendo el petroleo con descuento sobre el spot para joder a Iran .. suenan tambores de guerra en agosto



En Arabia o Irán, en agosto hace una calor que ni la virgen más de 40º...nada de guerras...

Además, ya va el maestro en febrero a asesorar a los saudíes de a dónde han de enviarle a partir de ahora los petrodólares...que en España está el ambiente crispado.

Los Reyes de España visitarán Arabia Saudí en febrero

Buen sábado a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Ene 2016)

Hola Fernandojcg, igual no me entendiste bien. Digo que todos los imperios han caído y precisamente los avances tecnogicos hacen que todo se precipite más a prisa. Yo espero que la caída del imperio USD no implique una guerra total. Nadie ganaría y todos perderíamos. Según leí hace mucho los EEUU han trabajado mucho en inteligencia artificial a la hora de toma de decisiones ya que durante ensayos realizados en la guerra fría, muchas personas no cumplieron la orden (simulacros simulados sin conocimiento del operador) de lanzar los misiles nucleares. Esto les obligaba a utilizar psicópatas sin sentimientos, que son peligrosos, o desarrollar máquinas que cumplan órdenes fríamente.
Al final siempre quedamos en manos de personas o máquinas sin sintimientos...

Y hablando de economía, desde mi desconocimiento, creo que la única oportunidad de vivir en un mundo más justo, para nuestros hijos y nietos, nosotros ya creo que no, sería penalizar fuertemente la economía especulativa y financiera y premiar la productiva y respetuosa con el medio ambiente.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2016)

Desafortunadamente, yo creo que nosotros vamos a ser los últimos en vivir medianamente bien/mal. Sinceramente, no me gustaría tener 20 años ahora.

Premiar la economía productiva y respetuosa con el medio ambiente me parece una utopía inalcanzable, a menos que, repito, a menos que, se erradicara de la mente de los bípedos que el otro también soy yo.

De hecho, lo que se hace ahora sobre el rollo ése (no me refiero al principio sino a la práctica) de economía respetuosa es prospeccionar un segmento de la población con medios holgados que esté dispuesto a pagar un par de huevos, 4 euros y un par de calcetines de lana, 22.

Échale un vistazo a la nueva "publicidad-servicio" del banco Triodos.

Triodos

Es decir que si quieres pasarte un fin de semana en un hotelillo de lujo-encanto, comprarte unos cosméticos respetuosos con las marmotas, unas hierbas medicinales de la abuela a precio de estación espacial y revisarte la vista en la clínica rompetechos, pues perfecto. Respetuoso, sostenible y ¿y? ¿y? ¿y? c a r í s i m o.

Edito:

Vaya espero que no haya sido un lapsus freudiano. Quería decir: _a menos que se inculque en la mente de los bípedos que el otro soy yo.
_
¡En qué estaría pensando yo!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2016)

Joder, que pena de que NO tenga tiempo para debatir con lo interesante que lo habéis puesto. A ver si esta noche puedo dedicarme al hilo...

# Flip: Aunque imagino que no tienes problemas para conseguirlos, te dejo la web de REP para que busques los resultados trimestrales y que aún tengo que analizar, pero me jugaría unas "birras" contigo a que van a ser mucho mejores que los de otras grandes petroleras. O te piensas que están mejor Total, Statoil o BP por darte unos simples ejemplos. Esas petroleras ya son deficitarias con un precio del barril por debajo de los $60...

- Repsol Corporate Information and general contents: cars, motor, the weather and more - repsol.com

En cuanto a la deuda, ¿hablamos de PEMEX, Petrobras...? y te puedo dar la "leche" de ejemplos. Está claro que tanto a Statoil como a REP soportan un mayor peso financiero de acuerdo a su ratio de deuda y les va mejor, por dar otros ejemplos, a Exxon Mobil y Chevron...

En fin, estoy analizando el sector petrolero y te recuerdo que en el campo de las Materias Primas tengo una gran experiencia, aunque hacia muchos años que no me dedicaba a las mismas ni a las Bolsas, pero "algo" me ha quedado y lo tengo muy CLARO... Otra cosa es que tenga que dedicar más tiempo a analizar los distintos sectores para optimizar los precios de entrada.

Y lo dicho: esta noche intentaré volver por el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Ene 2016)

Hola frisch, puede que tengas razón y el precio de no morir asfixiado por la polución o envenenado por el agua, sea tener el mismo abrigo durante 10 años y pagar 20€ por unos calcetines. Pero si te dan a elegir entre eso y vivir largo tiempo o pagar 1€ por una docena de calcetines y tener tuberculosis a los 40, que elegirias? 
A este ritmo se tratará de elegir eso...


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2016)

Sí pedernal, entiendo lo que quieres decir y comparto tu opinión pero si te fijas en la oferta de, por ejemplo, Triodos (banco ético - por cierto es donde tengo cuenta) son todos productos i n n e c e s a r i o s o casi. Es decir que ahondando en tu idea de economía sostenible - productiva - y respetuosa, constato que el Sistema ya le está metiendo mano a eso. Vender, esta vez con el gancho de que es sostenible (¡sostenible para ellos!).

Una economía productiva, sostenible y respetuosa debería ser, en primer lugar, una economía de lo fundamental pero claro, ahí, con la iglesia hemos topado y no precisamente con la del Concordato (o sí, también).

Edito:

Un par de calcetines de lana no pueden costar 22 euros. Vamos que mejor montar una academia y aprendemos a hacernos los calcetines de lana.

Sí pueden costar, si a lo que cuestan de verdad, le añadimos el derecho de pernada del label sostenible, del exento de trabajo infantil, de las ovejas que escuchan por las mañanas a Bach (no te rías en no sé que lugar de Estados Unidos hay bueyes que viven escuchando música clásica, la chuleta sale a precio de Stradivarius) y si le añadimos, el sueldo de la manada de funcionarios que han tenido que certificar tanto label y tanta chuminada.


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2016)

Doy otro ejemplo, en otro orden de cosas, que creo explica bien por qué hemos llegado a un punto sin retorno en esto de conseguir volver (o llegar) a una economía sostenible y respetuosa con las marmotas (permitidme el sentido del humor porque es que me parto de la risa, sin ofender, eso sí, sin ofender).

Estoy traduciendo un documento jurídico sobre un tema de un supuesto maltrato infantil en el marco de una familia.

Bueno, pues el susodicho documento (las siglas que pongo me las invento, por razones obvias, sólo decir que las diligencias tienen lugar en España) dice en un momento dado:

_El equipo Y5673 de la PIM y sus agentes 18976 y 87654 (hasta aquí, lógico) transmiten a la PUM las valoraciones recogidas y ésta a su vez las transmite a la PAM, previa consulta con la POM._

¡Hombre! para conseguir que esto sea sostenible, me temo que vamos a tener que llamar al Superagente 86 (no sé si recordáis la serie)

Superagente 86 (serie de televisiÃ³n) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Edito:

Sí, sí, ya lo sé. Todos estos procedimientos y protocolos se implementan (por utilizar la jerga) para proteger los derechos de todos, y me parece muy bien. Pero yo tengo una pequeña idea que me ronda la cabeza (al cabo de tantos años). Todo esto se hace, en primer lugar, para complicar. En segundo lugar, para incrementar exponencialmente la dependencia a organismos que son sólo números y, finalmente, para sembrar el caos, o dicho en castizo, para hartar al personal y que, éste, dimita de sus funciones de ciudadano.


_La razón de traducirlo es que el presunto culpable es extranjero residente en España._


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2016)

*Frisch* todo sucede por algún motivo, en ocasiones ese motivo es solo prueba error, en otras ocasiones es algo más "elevado"

Si pasamos de nadar en charcos, a escondernos en madrigueras, vivir en cuevas, y ahora a crear normas absurdas, es por que nuestra evolución nos ha llevado a este punto. 

¿era necesario llegar aquí?

Pues claro, nosotros no hemos decidido.

Te dejo un video muy bonito para que veas cuando tengas tiempo (nada de oro ni economía)

Homo Futurus - Documentales evoluciÃ³n humana - YouTube

Puede que en 100.000 años, miren atrás los que lleguen y se pregunten por que tomamos un camino equivocado en este milenio, que nos retrasó la evolución 20 generaciones, o puede que miren atrás, y digan que era lo que nuestra capacidad evolutiva pudo hacer con las herramientas que poseíamos.

La burocracia para mi, es un monstruo que se retroalimenta, y que terminará fagocitándose a él mismo...o puede que no, que sea la evolución natural que nos espera ahora y siempre.

Cuando hablas de derechos de todos, quizá seas demasiado condescendiente...siempre os comento que la democracia no es justa, incluso diría que nada justa. Sin embargo la evolución a día de hoy nos ha llevado a admitir que es lo mejor que tenemos o sabemos hacer.

Yo tengo pinceladas en mi mente de lo que vendrá algún día, y te aseguro que no será democracia, y sin embargo será mejor y más justo para el ciudadano como individuo, y no como sociedad, que es lo único que justifica la democracia (el poder de la mayoría, no del individuo)

Un saludo compañero, tienes una cabeza bien amueblada, pero poca confianza en tu especie...somos buenos resolviendo problemas extremos, deja que lleguemos a ese extremo, y veremos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Flip & paketazo: No es viable una guerra entre Arabia Saudita e Irán y NO por falta de ganas, especialmente por parte del más "débil" sobre el papel, es decir Irán... aunque ese país ocuparía toda Arabia Saudita en un ¡plis, plas! Tiene mejor ejército y también es mucho mejor en su espíritu combativo. Vamos, que sería un "paseo" desde el punto de vista militar. Ahora bien, ambos países saben que podrían desatar una III WW, puesto que son muchos los países árabes que siguen una u otra "corriente" islámica. Además, EE.UU. "ALGO" tendría que decir... ¿O tengo que recordaros cómo y por qué nació el "Petrodólar"...?

paketazo, los árabes están hasta los "huevos" de combatir bajo el Sol y a altas temperaturas... Te recomiendo que te leas la Batalla de los Cuernos de Hattin (6 de Julio de 1187) y que, seguramente, ya habrás visto reflejada en alguna de las películas que se han hecho sobre la misma. Además, en la Guerra entre Irak e Irán se tiraron la "hostia" de años, vamos del 1980 al 1988 y eran otros "tiempos"... por aquel entonces Sadam Hussein gozaba de la "amistad" de los americanos.

Bien, a mí el tema que más me preocupa es que Arabia Saudita está "obsesionada" con tener un arma nuclear y eso es muy peligroso para la estabilidad de la zona y del mundo... para que vamos a engañarnos. Además, ¿quién creéis que financió el programa nuclear de Pakistán? Por tanto, NO creo que llegado el caso tuvieran problemas para hacerse con ella y pienso que ese es el motivo principal del "distanciamiento" (¿aparente?) de los EE.UU.

# Pedernal: Te había entendido bien y lo único que hice es hacer una "pequeña" matización.... Vamos a ver, el problema de abordar los temas militares es que se suele incurrir en grandes errores, puesto que hay que conocer ese mundo para "pensar" como un militar y todo lo demás es simple retórica...

Todos pensáis que la III WW se desarrollaría con unos "patrones" muy parecidos a las dos anteriores y para NADA... Hoy la Tecnología permite una guerra cibernética que tendría efectos devastadores si la acompañamos de la utilización de armamento químico y bacteriológico. Luego los objetivos estratégicos y prioritarios serían el agua y las infraestructuras energéticas. Más tarde, o al mismo tiempo, se verían los carros de combate, aviones, navíos de guerra y demás "parafernalia". Y dejo en el "tintero" algunas de las armas secretas que ya poseen las dos principales potencias: EE.UU. y Rusia. Y China va bastante rezagada, vamos que NO es ningún enemigo de entidad para las otras dos potencias, aunque es evidente que sería una pieza fundamental...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (9 Ene 2016)

en mi opinión en el caso de una guerra mundial a gran escala los primeros objetivos serían los satélites unido a la utilización de armas de pulso electromagnético. Una guerra "analógica", similar a la segunda guerra mundial donde China si sería una, si no la mayor, superpotencia.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (9 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> *Todos pensáis* que la III WW se desarrollaría con unos "patrones" muy parecidos a las dos anteriores y para NADA...



(las negritas son mías)

Hombre Fernando, ni tanto ni tan calvo.

En la página 212 de este hilo, el menda escribe:

_Estamos en guerra mundial no convencional, entendida la convención de acuerdo con lo que sabemos de los libros de Historia de cómo fueron las dos anteriores. Pero vamos, que todo eso es cuestión de semántica._

Vamos a ver, por situarnos:

Estamos en una isla (o en una península) y somos, una serie de personas que, con más o menos acierto, tratamos de reflexionar. Ninguno tiene las llaves de la "puerta". Si las tuviera, lo haríamos "ipso facto" Rey, Presidente de la República, Papa, lo que hiciera falta.

Es decir, situémonos. No tratamos ni de adoctrinar, ni de pasar el rato sino tratamos de reflexionar para tratar de entender por dónde van los tiros en esta etapa de la "especie" (que diría el compañero paketazo) en la que todo pinta pardo pero que él cree (y bueno, quizás tenga razón) es una etapa más.

Vaya que para gustos, colores.

No, estimado (muy) Fernando, somos lo que somos y sabemos lo que sabemos. Tú, yo y el sursum corda. Es decir todos.

Paciencia, paz y buenos alimentos.

Un abrazo amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ene 2016)

NADA, frisch... cada cual tiene su opinión y la expresa, ni más ni menos. Aunque, en temas militares, aquí NO voy a encontrar nada que pueda variar mis opiniones al respecto y otra cosa es que las acepte, las lea y Santas Pascuas...

Y, efectivamente, cada cual sabe lo que sabe y también sabe lo que no sabe...

Un abrazo, amigo.

Edito: atom ant, yo no lo veo así, pero tampoco ninguna "certeza" de cómo podría ser... pero SÍ que la tengo que China no dejaría de ser un "Alfil" y poco más.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...esplome-en-119-anos-los-riesgos-geopoliticos-

Por cierto, según ha publicado el propio Banco Central de China la caída de las reservas de divisas en Diciembre fue de 108 Billones y la "sangría" está continuando durante todo lo que llevamos de Enero. De momento, en estos primeros días del año, la moneda china ya se ha devaluado del orden del 4%-5%...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Estados Unidos: Qué pasará en el mundo en 2016. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Ene 2016)

Hola, las últimas noticias que vienen de Cataluña creó que nos acercan cada vez más al famoso pacto PPSOE. Me imagino que lo harán por el bien de España y esas cosas...

Como esta el patio...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Rebelion. Al Capone en Madrid. o las paradojas del delito fiscal en Espa

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Ene 2016)

Sí, la verdad es que el patio está "alborotao".

Estos catalanes (bueno o muchos, muchísimos) es gente curiosa.
Curiosa en el panorama de la piel de toro, tanto en la Historia reciente como en la no tan reciente, propicia la Piel de Toro a comulgar con ruedas de molino porque lo dice la capital del Reino.

Yo, sinceramente, me alegro de que sea así, porque por lo menos se mueven las aguas y eso oxigena, aunque creo que las cantidades de oxígeno necesarias son difícilmente producibles. Pero bueno, se saluda el gesto (por lo menos yo).

En cuanto al pacto PP-PSOE (PPSOE) estaba ya cantado por los Niños de San Ildefonso como posibilidad (los teutones ya lo han hecho y los gabachos están a un tris de hacerlo, en cuanto convoquen elecciones, esta vez generales). Pero bueno, en eso no hay sorpresa: dos partidos que han gobernado tanto tiempo es lógico que, aunque no sea en franca camaradería, tengan que esconderse mutuamente las vergüenzas.

Queda el segundo Iglesias, pero yo ahí me lanzo a la piscina y creo que es un submarino o, en cualquier caso, un Felipe X bis.

Más de lo mismo.


----------



## Baubens (10 Ene 2016)

En mi opinión el oro hara crash por debajo los 1000 dolares onza en unos 6 meses o asi.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Interesante...

- Shock, Laughter Greet Plan for Saudi Arabia's Record Oil IPO - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## _Mirar_ (10 Ene 2016)

Baubens dijo:


> En mi opinión el oro hara crash por debajo los 1000 dolares onza en unos 6 meses o asi.



En que te basas para decir eso?
No soy analista pero por lo que puedo leer en prensa. Con los mivimientos que hay en: Rusia China, Libia, Arabia Saudí, Irán, Venezuela... 
No lo veo muy claro. Diría que igual alguna sorpresa...


----------



## frisch (10 Ene 2016)

¡Ya pues serás tú, y lo dudo, por las faltas de ortografia de tu post!

Porque lo que es yo, me dieron de leches durante tres días en una comisaría y pasé dos meses en la cárcel por ir a una manifestación.

Aunque acepto pulpo como animal de compañía ya que ahora es lo mismo.

Pero eso de que bajo el ínclito se vivía mejor es, o una provocación o que la ignorancia es muy atrevida.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ircapo (10 Ene 2016)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Alta rentabilidad, Tenemos Minas de oro
Por si alguien se anima
No sé quién es
Ni tengo que ver nada

somos una empresa que tiene los derechos de varias minas de oro, cobre y mas metales. Nuestra empresa por oportunidad del mercado ha desembolsado casi el total en la compra de las mejores minas para inversión. Ahora buscamos socios capitalistas, inversores, capital para join venture. Buscamos inversores que quieran invertir en un negocio que da una rentabilidad media anual entre el 35 y el 50 % durante 20 años. Tenemos todo en regla y somos serios. Si buscas rentabilidad contactenos. Inversión 50. 000€.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ene 2016)

Hay que ser "mendrugo" para pensar que alguien que tiene 50.000 Euros va a acudir a esa web para hacer "negocios" o "rentabilizar" su dinero... y, además, han elegido como "cebo" uno de los sectores más penalizados de los últimos tiempos.

Podría explicar algunos "timos" que he conocido al respecto, pero la verdad NO merece la pena...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Ene 2016)

Te sorprenderías Fernando en la cantidad de "mendrugos" que caen en estafas de medio pelo, guiados únicamente por la codicia y las ganas de hacer dinero fácil y muy rápido. Luego sí, salen como inversores víctimas de gente sin escrúpulos y manifiestan haber sido engañados por desalmados valiéndose de su ignorancia....

Y mira que ejemplos hay cientos, pues nada, la codicia les ciega.

Bueno, veremos qué hacen los metales esta semana. Estoy esperando a que se ponga a tiro el medio Panda


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

www.elconfidencial.com/mercados/201...r-precedente-de-1994-en-los-mercados_1132676/

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (11 Ene 2016)

Ircapo dijo:


> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Alta rentabilidad, Tenemos Minas de oro
> Por si alguien se anima
> No sé quién es
> Ni tengo que ver nada
> ...



Esa Nueva Rumasa buena... :XX::XX:


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2016)

¡¡Milanuncios!! vade retro...aún tengo fresco el recuerdo de nuestro colega de Faura y sus descuentos en plata bullión.

En cuanto al tema de las minas, aquí en Galicia, en la costa da morte había un gran proyecto para crear una mina de oro, pero la presión popular por el deterioro paisajístico que esto podría provocar, no compensaba los puestos de trabajo que generaría.

Buscaban socios inversores y mano de obra, y hablo de hace más bien poco tiempo (un par de años), la cosa se quedó parada en medio de la burocracia que tanto adora *frisch*, y supongo a día de hoy se habrá desistido.

No obstante quién sabe, si se puede contactar con los que pretenden montar las minas esas de milanuncios, ir in situ a ver el cotarro, ver las posibilidades de productividad, rendimiento, dividendo, pues podría ser factible...ahora bien, buscar socios en milanuncios dice más bien poco de la empresa.

*Fernando* la visión de ese último artículo que enlazas, no la había valorado lo suficiente, sin embargo si USA pretende seguir incrementando los tipos, en muy plausible que nuestro bolsín se desinfle a cotas muy inferiores a las actuales. Tengamos en cuenta que en la década de los 90s, quienes tenían liquidez y supieron entrar bien en valores determinados en la bolsa española, sacaron muy buenos rendimientos a largo plazo, vía revalorización, y sobre todo vía dividendos. 

El oro se mantiene en tierra de nadie tras esa salida de la semana pasada, veremos lo que aguanta por esas cotas, y si logra mantener los 1100$, podría ser el paso para dar confianza y afianzar mayores subidas dado el ambiente enrarecido en los mercados de RV y a nivel geopolítico.

El petróleo mantiene esos 32$, pero como los pierda va a dar unas posibilidades de comprar barato cara el medio plazo cojonudas.

Por cierto, he estado comparando REP y Statoil, y la primera se ha venido bastante abajo comparado con la segunda...una pequeña advertencia, que un valor baje más en un sector determinado, no es garantía de que vaya a subir más en el futuro. Lo comento por que lo he sufrido en mis propias carnes hace años apostando por sectores castigados y optando por el valor que o valores que más habían bajado dentro del mismo.

Un saludo y muy buen día a todos.

Edito para poneros un gráfico a 5 años de varias petroleras relevantes



Se confunden los colores chevron y BP, la de mejor comportamiento es Chevron


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: En fin, ya iremos viendo, pero SÍ que parece que la liquidez va a ser muy importante, pero también dónde "moverla" y ahí habrá que estar atento al ratio de rentabilidad esperada vs riesgo.

Bueno, paketazo, ya tenemos el Crudo por debajo de los $32, al menos de momento e imagino que acabará rebotando a estos niveles... ¿para seguir cayendo? Desde luego, la caída no cesa y cada vez es más pronunciada. Sin embargo, hoy he tomado una pequeña posición en el USO a 9.45, ya puestos.. Ya ves que lo sigo teniendo bastante "claro" y en el pasado me acostumbré a las pérdidas, pero aquí en este "producto" voy sin plazo y, por tanto, bastante más "relajado".

No he podido todavía comparar los ratios de las ditintas empresas petroleras, pero porque apenas tengo tiempo y luego creo que ahora mismo NO es el momento de entrar en el "detalle" de la situación financiera de las mismas. Me explico: las habrá mejores y peores... pero con estos precios en el Petróleo es muy difícil hacer unas valoraciones adecuadas y, en el aspecto del análisis fundamental, "algo" entiendo.

Ya que te refieres a Statoil te aseguro que por allí las cosas NO andan NADA bien, vamos como en toda la industria petrolera. Por ejemplo, te comentaré que el pasado jueves se le hizo en Oslo una entrevista al CEO de la empresa, Elder Saetre, y éste manifestó que era bastante pesimista en cuanto a la evolución de los precios del Crudo para los próximos meses...

No es menos cierto que también dijo que cuanto más tarde en subir el precio... más fuerte será su subida cuando ésta se produzca. Y eso tiene su lógica...

Comentó que NO tenían pensado bajar el dividendo y, en cualquier caso, hay que subrayar que el ratio vs deuda de la compañía se había elevado el 24% a finales del 3er Trimestre de 2015 frente al 19% al final del mismo período del mismo Trimestre de 2014. Bueno, ya ves como Statoil tampoco está para tirar "cohetes"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* la visión de ese último artículo que enlazas, no la había valorado lo suficiente, sin embargo si USA pretende seguir incrementando los tipos, en muy plausible que nuestro bolsín se desinfle a cotas muy inferiores a las actuales.



Creo que los tiros van por ahí. Estos del país sin nombre tienen tablas, muchas tablas y no me refiero a su Historia de los últimos 116 años sino a mucho antes, de cuando la Revolución Francesa. Sí, sí, país joven pero con zorros muy viejos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ene 2016)

Nada más perder el petróleo crudo los 32$, se ha venido abajo. No había que ser adivino para intuirlo.

Si en breve (1 o 2 días) no los recupera (los 32$), se va a los 28$ casi de cabeza. Están jugando a un juego que hacía mucho tiempo no veía, pero se les sigue dando muy bien.

Atacar el petróleo y hundirlo de este modo, es una de las cosas más difíciles que se pueden hacer en el mundo de las finanzas, pues es casi seguro, junto con los indices DOW, S&P y Nasdaq, el subyacente que más pasta mueve, y bajarlo de esta manera es cosa de varios y muy finos.

Olvidaros de las crisis de demanda o exceso de oferta que proponíamos, eso tarda semanas si no meses en llegar...ahora nos vienen con que hay cientos de petroleros cargados en las bocanas de los puertos esperando a que suba el precio...¡paparruchas!...cuando se llena un barco, el contenido ya está vendido semanas o meses antes, que no os cuenten milongas.

Aquí hay un ataque a base de especulación basado en una montaña de $$$$ impresionante, lo llevarán al precio que les apetezca, pues han demostrado que pueden hacerlo. Tenemos dos opciones, o promediar a la baja, o esperar a que se giren de nuevo las medias a alcistas.

Personalmente me gusta más la opción de promediar, pero es la menos inteligente. No obstante, sea o no inteligente, si toca los 28$ meteré mano de nuevo. Mientras tanto barrera, y a aplaudir a los valientes. 

Esto es cuestión de paciencia y nervios templados, pero sobre todo de poca pasta en relación a la capacidad de inversión de cada uno.

El oro ha aflojado hoy un poco, y sigue en medio de ninguna parte, para incrementar casi mejor esperar a ver si retorna a los 1050$ o rompe por arriba claramente al menos los 1150$...aun que pienso que no lo dejarán salir de momento, salvo que veamos unas bolsas en USA bajando con fuerza.

Lo que me sigue sorprendiendo es el €, que tras la subida de tipos esperaba que se situase en torno a los 1,05€/$, sin embargo ha ido remontando y templando al alza, y eso que se especula con posibles nuevas subidas de tipos en USA...pero nadie se las está creyendo visto el tipo de cambio...también se especulaba en Europa con más QE, pero tampoco se lo cree nadie vista esa relativa fortaleza momentánea del €.

Dentro de todo este mal escenario general, consolémonos pensando que poseemos una divisa que planta cara al todo poderoso, mientras otras muchas han flaqueado y otras se han despeñado...¿casualidad?...NO, NO , NO...solo que la UE es un reducto importador impresionante para USA, y no le interesa que tengamos un € débil que ponga en peligro sus exportaciones hacia las tierras del viejo continente.

Como dice uno que yo me sé... *país joven pero con zorros muy viejos. 
*

Liquidez, quién sea capaz de aguantar , no diré que se hará rico, pero "casi".

un saludo a todos, y muy buenas noches.


----------



## frisch (11 Ene 2016)

Tengo un amigo que fue directivo (de los fundadores) de una empresa muy conocida en asesoría bursátil que luego fue absorbida por una muy conocida empresa de ámbito internacional con nombre de película de vaqueros que, a su vez, no hace muchos años se escindió en dos y vendió la parte menor a una Caja muy conocida con logotipo de pintor muy estrellado y, la parte mayor, quedó en manos de los vaqueros.

Bien.

¿Cuál fue el criterio para determinar quiénes hacían parte de la parte menor y quiénes de la mayor?

4 millones de euros.

En el mundo, en el mundial, hay mucha gente que tiene un patrimonio de 4 millones de euros (por supuesto ni usted ni yo o, por lo menos, yo no), sin contar con las empresas, obviamente.

Tumbar las bolsas es pasto para que los que tienen ese monto de patrimonio, lo incrementen.

No es la primera vez que ocurre en la Historia.

Es cierto que, esta vez, hombre, como que parece que el cántaro de tanto ir a la fuente, pareciera que se va a romper. Pero, de verdad, yo de los vaqueros no me fío un pelo.

P.D. El amigo en cuestión no es un "amigo" de Interné, es un amigo de la infancia.

Edito:
_
Por supuesto, el amigo en cuestión, como buen directivo, no tiene ni pajolera idea de mercados, él sólo dirige. Es decir que, en lo personal, nunca me he "aprovechado" de sus conocimientos porque, sencillamente, no los tenía.

Esto es cojonudo pero el mundo es ansí. Una pequeña gran tomadura de pelo.

Paciencia, Paz y buenos Alimentos (aunque sean pocos)._


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Es típico de los analistas "técnicos" el despreciar a los que suelen promediar en los mercados y me lo has recordado con esa calificación de que es "poco inteligente"... Bueno, entiendo que lo dices sin mala intención y ya lo das a entender, pero claro yo NUNCA he creído en el AT por cosas como las que estamos viendo en los últimos tiempos. Me explico: lo de los "soportes" y "resistencias" está muy bien, pero la PUTA "realidad" es que cuando "ellos" QUIEREN... NO sirven para NADA y son rebasados como mantequilla derretida... 

Y el mejor ejemplo de lo que te digo lo tenemos en lo que se ha visto hoy con el Petróleo... Sin embargo, he de decir que esta mañana me he fijado en la enorme cantidad de cortos que hay ahí, pero "teóricamente" el entorno de los $32 era un soporte "sólido" y ya decía yo esta mañana que esperaba un rebote para, posteriormente, ¿volver a caer? Sigo pensando que puede haber ese rebote y un rango amplio entre los $30 y los $40, pero por supuesto -y ESTÁ escrito hace tiempo...- que NO descarto que se puedan ver los entornos de los $26... 

paketazo, dicho todo esto, yo NO tengo ninguna seguridad en que se vean esos $28-$26, y que ya están a "tiro de piedra"... pero por eso mismo me gusta promediar y, de momento, no me va mal si tenemos en cuenta que el riesgo que asumo está cubierto "ligeramente" por la alta rentabilidad que se puede obtener si se tiene PACIENCIA y se obvian las minusvalías latentes. ¿Mí próxima entrada? Pues, de momento, "quieto, parado" y a la espera de ver si toca los $30... Entonces, ya decidiré si entro ahí o un poco más abajo, pero estoy "dosificando" la liquidez porque a mí no me está sorprendiendo lo que estoy viendo, aunque he de admitir que esa velocidad de caída NO me la esperaba.

Está claro, paketazo, que para "tumbar" de esa forma al Crudo hay que tener una "pasta" BRUTAL, aparte de la oportuna "connivencia" para hacerlo de esta manera... Me imagino que serán los MISMOS que comprarán cuando vean que casi todo el mercado ha claudicado y ya lo han hecho en otras ocasiones...

Y NO es sólo en el Crudo, si te fijas también cómo han "zurrado" hoy al Platino, Paladio, Cobre... Eso NO se hace con "cuatro duros". En fin, qué te voy a explicar a ti que ya no sepas.

El Oro, dentro de este contexto, está aguantando bastante bien, pero ya veremos lo que dura... De momento, lo tienen "olvidado" y a la Plata hoy la han "ignorado"...

Y os dejo dos muy buenos artículos...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...incipios-y-estrategia-de-la-guerra-que-viene-

- Vozpópuli - La estabilidad política según Goldman Sachs

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2016)

Otro que también lo ve "claro", pero su artículo es del pasado día 6, aunque lo normal es que sus "percepciones" sigan siendo las mismas...

- Aproveche esta oportunidad mientras dure | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## timi (12 Ene 2016)

dejo este interesante artículo

LA BARRICADA CIERRA LA CALLE PERO ABRE EL CAMINO: 2016: VIVIREMOS UN AÃ‘O INTERESANTE

buenos días


----------



## frisch (12 Ene 2016)

timi dijo:


> dejo este interesante artículo




Muy bueno. Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- LA GUERRA SECRETA DEL PETRÓLEO HA COMENZADO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## racional (12 Ene 2016)

Creo que ahora mismo es mas facil que el petroleo se vaya a los $20 que a los $40. Nada ha cambiado del panorama deflacionista, ademas tambien hay que tener en cuenta el panorama demografico, luego el coche electrico, etc, antes que en oil invertiria en bitcoin. Y el oro mas de lo mismo, este año parece que tampoco subira.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2016)

Teniendo en cuenta sus "perspectivas", ni coche eléctrico ni demás milongas, teniendo a mano el... ¡patinete! 

Fuera "preocupaciones"...


----------



## frisch (12 Ene 2016)

Os pongo este enlace (es sobre la cuestión catalana) porque me parece interesante. Bueno, creo que a estas alturas del hilo no hace falta decir que cuando se ponen enlaces, el que los pone no necesariamente suscribe todo lo que se dice en ellos (a veces sí, a veces no y, a veces a medias). Si por algo se caracteriza este hilo es por la honestidad intelectual de los que escriben.

Un abrazo.

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com/2016/01/11/estos-catalanes-se-van-a-enterar/


----------



## dalmore_12y (12 Ene 2016)

El Brent por debajo de 31$ :8:

Es un no parar


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2016)

Supongo que estareis al tanto hace rato.

"Vende todo": RBS, Goldman Sachs, UBS y JP Morgan aconsejan estar fuera de la bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## paketazo (12 Ene 2016)

L'omertá dijo:


> Supongo que estareis al tanto hace rato.
> 
> "Vende todo": RBS, Goldman Sachs, UBS y JP Morgan aconsejan estar fuera de la bolsa - elEconomista.es



Supongo que estos pájaros habrán estado distribuyendo bolsa y fondos desde hace semanas en el pico del S&P por encima de 2000 y en sus entornos, ahora habrán cargado de cortos y similares y toca espantar al ganado.

Bueno, me jode coincidir con esta peste, pero no puedo recomendar a nadie que quiera estar comprado en bolsa salvo para movimientos rápidos y puntuales.

En cuanto a abrir cortos en índices, tampoco lo puedo recomendar, puede haber fuertes volatilidades para ambos lados a la de ya, y creo que lo mejor que podemos hacer en mantener liquidez e intentar meterla en valores con fuertes fundamentales...si es que queda alguno de aquí a un par de años.

El crudo va directo a esos 28$ o cerca, pero como dije antes esto es una manipulación durísima, en el plan *"lo llevamos hasta aquí por cojones" *

Los pobres de bolsillo pero no de "espíritu", trataremos de surfear algo...con un par de olas buenas nos llega, a ver si esperamos en la orilla el momento propicio.

Lo que se intuye para la bolsa de verdad que espero no suceda, pero mete más miedo que la bajada del crudo...mi duda es la velocidad de la bajada, si es lenta jode más y si es rápida acojona entrar...no sé, iremos viendo.

El oro de regreso a los 1050$ por lo que parece, bueno, no pasa nada, es lo que hay. Seguiremos viendo como lo manejan y picando lo que podamos.

*Racional* vas cargado de oro y bitcoins?? sorprendente!!

Buena tarde a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## racional (12 Ene 2016)

Yo no tengo bitcoins, si oro y plata, se mueven a velocidades muy diferentes, este año el bitcoin podria valer lo mismo que el oro, se comporta como una superdivisa muy viva, mientras el oro esta muerto, y podria estarlo durante 10-15 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2016)

"Hay mucha gente tóxica y mucho cenizo a nuestro alrededor." :XX::XX::XX::XX: Mafalda


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Yo no tengo bitcoins, si oro y plata, se mueven a velocidades muy diferentes, este año el bitcoin podria valer lo mismo que el oro, se comporta como una superdivisa muy viva, mientras el oro esta muerto, y podria estarlo durante 10-15 años.




Si, pero no son comparables. el oro es un refugio, los bits, los ceros y unos, los bienes inmobiliarios, las acciones, el dinero fiat, el arte....eso es mano del hombre.

es mas ni la plata con su 21% de iva me gusta. 

Seguridad, oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, ya tenemos ahí al Crudo "tonteando" con los $30 y eso que que ha llegado a marcar en el intradía los $29,95... Por tanto, no queda más remedio que esperar... ya que la intensidad en la caída no cesa. Desde luego, los GHDLGP que están "detrás" de este desastre, se han "aplicado" a base de bien y la "propaganda" en torno a los precios "objetivos" que se publican no dejan de ser los más negativos posibles e incluso hoy leía a una casa de "análisis" dar la posibilidad a que se vean los $10... Y también mañana llega el "Fin del Mundo", manda cojones...

Ahora mismo, paketazo, qué quieres que te diga... De momento, tampoco el S&P 500 se ha dejado nada del otro mundo, aunque caerse se va a caer, pero el cuándo es lo que no sabemos... Yo veo tanta negatividad alrededor de este tema que NO me extrañaría que se asistiera a un rebote muy violento, pero está claro que este año va a ser muy convulso y ya me lo "decía" mi estudio...

SÍ, yo soy de la opinión de que dentro de dos años es posible que se vean precios muy bajos en las acciones y, evidentemente, en los índices. Me parece que asistiremos a una "masacre" bastante dura, es decir que se va a dar de aquí a entonces un más que posible Crack... Otra cosa es que "toque" ahora... y eso ya es algo que, seguramente, ya tiene la fecha "decidida".

En fin, malos tiempos los que se avecinan...

Y dejo esto...

- A Stunning Gold COT Report | Energy and Gold Ltd.

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (13 Ene 2016)

Buenos días, este es año de elecciones en EEUU, no me extrañaría ver nuevos máximos en el sp.
Saludos


----------



## timi (13 Ene 2016)

buenos días
bonita puesta en escena del articulo ,,, las conclusiones ya va a gustos ,,,

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ow-the-us-and-opec-drive-oil-prices.html?_r=0

y dejo 2 noticias mas

Dijsselbloem:
Acuerdo para que Patxi López sea el presidente del Congreso | Política | Cadena SER


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# atom ant: No sé... Es complicado que se puedan dar esos nuevos máximos en el S&P 500, pero tampoco están tan "lejanos". Si te fijas en el Dow Jones de Transportes, éste presenta una fuerte divergencia y eso a la larga se "paga"...

Bien, el hecho de que en Noviembre se realicen las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. NO garantiza para NADA que las Bolsas americanas vayan a ir bien. Dicho esto, es verdad que ese año presenta una "pauta" tradicionalmente alcista, pero es MUCHO más fiable en el año preelectoral y ya ves lo que ha pasado en 2015... Luego, tenemos este inicio de 2016 que no tiene comparables desde 1900 y no me he mirado más atrás...

Y os dejo esto... Cuando el futuro va tan "desmarcado" sobre el contado ya es cuanto menos "indicativo" y el tiempo nos sacará de "dudas"...

- www.elconfidencial.com/mercados/201...troleo-a-40-dolares-dentro-de-un-ano_1134696/

Saludos.


----------



## amador (13 Ene 2016)

Poco movimiento hoy en el hilo.

El oro y la plata han remontado esta tarde. El oro vuelve a querer rozar los $1100.

¿Volverán los aburridos laterales?

Y el ETF USO ya está por debajo de $9.


----------



## Bucanero (13 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas, añado que según algunos que dicen haber podido posiblemente descifrado la fecha del crash bursatil en the economist sería el 6-7-2016 pero no encuentro el enlace correcto en you tube para que veáis como hacen las cabalas. Lo digo por las palabras de fernandojcg jeje

"SÍ, yo soy de la opinión de que dentro de dos años es posible que se vean precios muy bajos en las acciones y, evidentemente, en los índices. Me parece que asistiremos a una "masacre" bastante dura, es decir que se va a dar de aquí a entonces un más que posible Crack... Otra cosa es que "toque" ahora... y eso ya es algo que, seguramente, ya tiene la fecha "decidida"."

Bueno es que la verdad es que me puse a ver algunos vídeos de you tube de la revista the economist relacionado con la interpretación de sus portadas y dan miedo. Sobre todo la del 2015 y su referencia a la fecha de los atentados de Paris. Bueno lo dejo por hoy que estoy muy conspiranoico. Buenas noches a todos.

ATENTADOS EN PARI


----------



## paketazo (13 Ene 2016)

Lo de hoy parece un aviso a navegantes. Veremos como cierra USA, pero cuando dan estos latigazos, muchos recogen velas y se van a puerto hasta ver salir de nuevo el sol.

El petróleo lo acabarán regalando en garrafas de oro, pero la gasolina no bajará es una "magia" para la que no estamos preparados (seremos memos)

Bonito ver hoy a los metales haciendo su labor, proteger y si es posible revalorizarse...no podemos pedir más.*amador*, más vale lateral en mano, que rojo pasión y vaselina por un caño.

Los 1050$ grabados en piedra, esperemos no los perdamos.

*Bucanero* yo soy un total incrédulo de esas cosas "ocultas", ahora bien, como pase algo ese día que pones (recuérdanoslo), me retiro a una cueva oscura y profunda durante una semana para purgar mis pecados compañero.
No obstante si encuentras ese vídeo linkealo, tengo curiosidad.

De momento en S&P no ha pasado nada, solo una pequeña limpieza, veremos hasta dónde lo llevan, pero visto lo del petróleo, como os dije a la mañana, no quiero ser cenizo, pero los "iluminati" harán lo que tengan que hacer, tienen pasta y se aburren, no como nosotros...pobres mortales que somos.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Bucanero (13 Ene 2016)

The Economist 2016 Fecha Escondida Descifrada 6.7.16 (Crisis Económica Mundial 2016-2018 Teoría 3) - YouTube

creo que es esta.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 21:50 ----------

No me deja enlazarla. ¿No se porque? Lo intento una vez más.

The Economist 2016 Fecha Escondida Descifrada 6.7.16 (Crisis Económica Mundial 2016-2018 Teoría 3) - YouTube

---------- Post added 13-ene-2016 at 21:51 ----------

The Economist 2016 Fecha Escondida Descifrada 6.7.16

(Crisis Económica Mundial 2016-2018 Teoría 3)


----------



## prudente2 (13 Ene 2016)

http://www.guillermobarba.com/china-prepara-el-nuevo-patron-oro/

No hay día en que no me tope con alguien que piense que en China sólo se hacen productos pirata. Así de grave y preocupante es la ceguera de muchos ante un gigante en ascenso, pues sólo quien no quiere ver o de plano no quiere informarse, podría pasar por alto un cambio de paradigma de la magnitud que se avecina.

China ya no es el país socialista de Mao. De hecho, su vertiginoso ascenso se debe en primer término a haber abrazado de forma paulatina políticas de libre mercado desde 1978, a la muerte del caudillo. Ello le permitió sacar de la pobreza a millones de personas a lo largo de estas casi cuatro décadas.

La planificación central, el intervencionismo estatal que pretende dirigir los destinos de la economía, siempre termina en tragedia. Los chinos no volverán a eso.

Sí, Beijing sigue cometiendo errores como el de creer que con controles de capital se puede detener una estampida y una devaluación, o que por decreto se puede evitar la explosión de una burbuja bursátil. Pagará por sus “pecados” económico-financieros al igual que lo hará la capital del sistema con una crisis de divisas sin precedentes: Estados Unidos.

Pese a ello, la realidad es que los chinos siguen aprendiendo y avanzan lento, pero con paso firme, en sus planes de mediano y largo plazo. En ellos está el de superar a su rival americano y el de desplazar al dólar como divisa hegemónica. Este año el yuan o renminbi (RMB), su moneda, entrará a la cesta de divisas de reserva de los Derechos Especiales de Giro del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI).

Por eso se equivocan los analistas, periodistas y políticos occidentales que desdeñan el ascenso chino.

El “dragón” asiático sabe que Estados Unidos y su banco central, están quebrados. Sabe también que nunca le podrán pagar todo lo que le deben, y justo por eso continúa empoderándose por la vía de la acumulación masiva de oro, un activo monetario que cuando se tiene en físico, no tiene riesgo de contraparte ni de incumplimiento de pago.

Así que mientras desde Londres y Washington se ocupan de manipular a la baja el mercado de metales preciosos monetarios –para dar apariencia de fortaleza al billete verde-, en Asia continúan llenándose los bolsillos y las bóvedas de oro y plata a precios de ganga.

El analista Koos Jansen de BullionStar.com ha dado cuenta de lo subestimadas que aparecen las cifras de demanda de oro de China, en los reportes del Consejo Mundial del Oro (WGC, por sus siglas en inglés). Para 2014 por ejemplo, ese organismo reportó 973.6 toneladas (t), pero el cálculo de Jansen basado en estadísticas de retiros de la Bolsa de Oro de Shanghái (SGE, por sus siglas en inglés) revela que habría sido al menos, de 2,197 t ese año. En 2015 podrían haberse alcanzado las 2,500 t.

Asimismo, Jim Rickards –autor del best seller Currency Wars-, reveló en exclusiva para este espacio que los chinos acumulan oro en secreto trasladándolo por mar y tierra usando canales militares. Nadie sabe con certeza cuánto oro ya tiene acumulado en reservas el mayor consumidor global del metal.

Según el WGC los chinos ocupan la sexta posición en el ranking de tenencias áureas, con 1,722.5 t. No obstante, la realidad es que Beijing es la que ordena lo que se debe publicar, por lo que estas cifras no son confiables. De acuerdo con estimaciones de Bloomberg Intelligence (BI), sus reservas de oro se encuentran al menos entre las 3,600 y las 4,000 t. Eso colocaría a China en el segundo sitio, después de Estados Unidos que se supone, tiene 8,133.5 t que nadie ha auditado.

Una de las rutas principales que sigue el oro chino es: Londres – Suiza (donde es refinado hasta la pureza 0.9999 y convertido a barras más pequeñas en sistema métrico) – Hong Kong – China continental.

De manera que a pesar de las turbulencias presentes, el metal precioso es el as bajo la manga del “dragón”, que tarde o temprano buscará imponer un “nuevo patrón oro”.

No es que vayan a respaldar la totalidad de los yuanes en circulación, pero hay varios mecanismos que podría implementar. Por ejemplo, Ken Hoffman de BI, opina que podrían lanzar un “billete respaldado en oro” para potencialmente estabilizar al RMB.

Por su parte, el magnate Hugo Salinas Price, considera en un artículo reciente que ante una economía global que se paraliza, Beijing se verá obligado a “dejar de adherirse a los pactos internacionales y a adoptar cualquier medida necesaria para darle esperanza a su pueblo.” Para ello, su regla será “pagamos con oro lo que compramos – con muy poco oro, pero pagamos con oro. Si quieren comprarnos, paguen con oro. O ¿qué otra cosa tienen para ofrecernos a cambio de nuestra mercancía? Si ustedes tienen algo que nosotros queremos, pagamos con oro. Resto del mundo, háganle como quieran’.” Así será.

El resto de países tendrá que adherirse a este sistema o sucumbir en el aislamiento. Será lo primero. La confianza será la gran ausente en ese nuevo escenario en el que *el dólar será repudiado como divisa de reserva para acercarse más a su verdadero valor: cero. La impresión monetaria y la deuda, lo habrán enterrado en el panteón del dinero de papel sin respaldo en oro, donde yacen todos los anteriores experimentos de este tipo.

El rey de los metales, el extintor de deudas por excelencia –y por ende, el mejor restaurador de la confianza-, será el único que pueda revivir la economía mundial y saldar los desequilibrios comerciales.

El oro y su compañera la plata, serán reinstalados en el trono monetario, de donde nunca debió removerlos el contubernio gobiernos-banqueros, que se enriquecieron a costa de empobrecer a la gente y destrozar la economía con dinero fíat. El siglo de China está en marcha.*


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, viendo lo que está sucediendo en los distintos mercados, me parece que lo más prudente será mantenerse alejado de ellos... Estoy convencido de que la caída en las Materias Primas NO va a cesar aún y, en su momento, creo que la MISMA "dinámica" se producirá también en las Bolsas y con la misma VERTICALIDAD, por tanto el que quiera entrar debería "reflexionar" si lo pospone y mantenerse en liquidez. Entiendo que, dadas las circunstancias, lo mejor será proveerse de una buena despensa y de aquello que nos resulte necesario en nuestro vivir cotidiano. Y seguid teniendo presente que la única alternativa "sólida" que se vislumbra es la de los MPs, especialmente el Oro...

Y dejo este buen artículo de Juan Laborda... Cada vez estoy más convencido de que NO anda NADA equivocado en sus "percepciones", de ahí las "recomendaciones" que he apuntado anteriormente.

- Vozpópuli - El gran casino

Saludos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, viendo lo que está sucediendo en los distintos mercados, me parece que lo más prudente será mantenerse alejado de ellos... Estoy convencido de que la caída en las Materias Primas NO va a cesar aún y, en su momento, creo que la MISMA "dinámica" se producirá también en las Bolsas y con la misma VERTICALIDAD, por tanto el que quiera entrar debería "reflexionar" si lo pospone y mantenerse en liquidez. Entiendo que, dadas las circunstancias, lo mejor será proveerse de una buena despensa y de aquello que nos resulte necesario en nuestro vivir cotidiano. Y seguid teniendo presente que la única alternativa "sólida" que se vislumbra es la de los MPs, especialmente el Oro...
> 
> Y dejo este buen artículo de Juan Laborda... Cada vez estoy más convencido de que NO anda NADA equivocado en sus "percepciones", de ahí las "recomendaciones" que he apuntado anteriormente.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted. El estudio linkeado por vozpopuli sobre las necesidades de capital de los bancos cuando estalle la próxima crisis financiera es alarmante,para echarse a temblar, bancos subcapitalizados en una economía global subcapitalizada y dónde por lo tanto no encontraran el capital necesario para mantenerse a flote. Lo que me parece acojonante e irresponsable es que a los bancos se les permita tener un equity tan bajo y una deuda tan elevada en sus balances para financiar sus activos.Las medidas que se han tomado estos últimos años para incrementar el core capital de estas entidades son solo paños calientes que no resolveran nada. Lo de la impresión no les va a funcionar siempre. La regulación sobre la banca debería ser severísima, sin embargo esto es una entelequia. Los que gobiernan son lacayos de aquella. Me parece bien el tema de los metales preciosos e incluso tieras. Sin embargo el problema parece de tal magnitud,casi irresoluble. Gracias Bill Clinton y sus contemporaneos irresponsables.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# j.w.pepper: Lamentablemente, y tampoco sé de qué plazo hablamos, da la sensación de que esta situación es irreversible... Quizás, aunque ya lo están haciendo, pueden atemperar los "tempos", pero o hay un cambio de rumbo total y absoluto o no hay solución. Y ésta pasaría por la creación de un nuevo sistema monetario mundial y con la cancelación de la deuda, por tanto un reset y vuelta a comenzar... Evidentemente, muy fácil de decir y muy difícil, por no decir imposible, de llevar a cabo, pero sencillamente porque no querrán hacerlo y preferirán que todo acabe en una gran "hoguera"... aunque ya veríamos si "ellos" conseguirían escapar a la misma.

Lo que estoy viendo en los mercados estos días me hace pensar que habrán fuertes oscilaciones y correcciones que intenten evitar un Crack en toda regla, es decir que si éste llega sea desde unos niveles bastante más inferiores a los actuales. De momento, ya lo están consiguiendo gracias a la eficaz ayuda de los Bancos Centrales que son quienes están sosteniendo el "chiringuito", sino de qué...

Ha dado Vd. en el "clavo", j.w.pepper, y lo que más "temor" me produce es la actual situación del sistema bancario mundial y que ya veremos cómo soportará la próxima Crisis financiera, aunque me parece que ya estamos dentro de ella y lo que puede cambiar es la "percepción" que tengamos de la misma. Por ejemplo, ¿alguien -aparte de paketazo- se ha planteado dónde pueden ir las acciones bancarias del Ibex-35 si vamos a unos niveles "normales" del entorno de los 1500 puntos en el S&P 500? ¿Y adónde se iría entonces el Ibex-35? Pues, tomad nota y NO aconsejo entrar en la Bolsa ahora mismo y, de hacerlo, habría que ser muy selectivo en los sectores y valores a escoger. No dudo de que puedan haber rebotes, pero me temo que todo ya está "escrito"...

Por cierto, j.w.pepper, ayer me "entretuve" en sacar "números" en la valoración que tendría que tener una onza de Oro para sacar del "atolladero" a las mineras "oreras". No voy a decirlo porque tampoco es un dato en el que haya profundizado, es decir que ha sido una valoración hecha muy por "encima", pero es que he tenido en cuenta el enorme endeudamiento en que ha caído ese sector, de manera que a "X" tiempo, y si esto se va al "carajo", pues lo mejor "puede" ser la posesión de MPs, exclusivamente "físicos". Después, podrán servir o no, pero como "último" recurso SIEMPRE han funcionado...

Y dejo esto...

- BREAKING NEWS: Mexico

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (14 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas. Os dejo un audio de Vortice y va sobre la quiebra general que se espera según ellos para ya. Vamos que me estoy ya asustando con tanto aviso. Aunque lo veo exagerado no creo que vayan muy desencaminado en el fondo.

El Vortice. 2016: Comienza la Megacrisis económica.

Y por último pienso que tal como se comenta una y otra vez por aquí el oro y su posesión física es de lo poco que puede con los embates que están porvenir. Aunque tengo algo en liquidez por si surge algo interesante en bolsa aunque me espero a verlo todo más despejado. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## frisch (14 Ene 2016)

Bueno, aunque sea un tanto "fuera de tema" quería contaros algo.

Ayer fui al Banco Popular a hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de un tercero.
Yo llevaba todo escrito en un papelito.
Cuando el empleado leyó que indicaba mi nombre, me dice:
"Si quiere usted que indique quién hace el ingreso tiene que pagar 2 €"

No me lo podía creer.

Pues cierto.

En fin, los bancos es la nueva nobleza a la que hay que pagar el derecho de pernada, o sí o sí.

¿No hay ningún organismo que regule estas mamandurrias?


----------



## racional (14 Ene 2016)

El oro no esta reacionando a la catastrofe que esta ocurriendo en las bolsas, permanece indiferente, al menos no baja.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2016)

Hola, frisch: Esto que comentas ya es "viejo" y hace algunos años que la Banca lo está aplicando... Hay que "rascar" como sea con tal de salvar una cuenta de resultados que se está comprobando que es inviable...

Y dejo otro interesante artículo y que no menos "penoso" por la REALIDAD que subyace en el mismo...

- El precio del paladio cae a mínimos de 5 años por China

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (14 Ene 2016)

A la hora de la verdad el oro hará lo que siempre ha hecho, espero no llegarlo a ver


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ene 2016)

Sr. Fernando ya se que este no es el foro adecuado, pero valoro mucho sus comentarios ..¿ que opina Ud. de lo que esta aconteciendo políticamente en Catalunya ?...estoy pensando seriamente en marchar de allí por lo feo que se esta poniendo, y si puedo, arrastrar a mis padres conmigo (muy difícil, pues están arraigados aquí)...:


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2016)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Mira, ese es un tema muy delicado y, la verdad, me hubiera gustado que no me hubieras preguntado al respecto, pero en fin tampoco tengo ningún inconveniente en darte mi opinión, por tanto exclusivamente "personal"...

Vaya por delante que soy Catalán y, evidentemente, Español, así que seguramente mi comentario puede que no guste a muchos de uno u otro "signo", pero tampoco me importa mucho, ya que yo estoy de "vuelta" de casi todo...

De lo dicho hasta ahora, se desprende que NO soy independentista, pero entiendo que hemos llegado a esta situación en Cataluña por la incapacidad de sentarse a dialogar por parte de dos auténticos IMPRESENTABLES, es decir Rajoy y Mas. Entiendo que el "problema" Catalán existe y no hay que obviarlo, por tanto se imponía desde hace tiempo buscar una solución para la parte más "sensible" del ciudadano, es decir el "bolsillo"... Habría que haber buscado un pacto fiscal o cambiar el modelo del Estado e ir hacia un Federalismo que es más lógico con los tiempos actuales. Si eso se hubiera obtenido, dudo muy mucho que el Independentismo tuviera la fuerza que ahora tiene en Cataluña, pero claro hubo unos tiempos en que Pujol y "compañía" jugaban a un "juego" donde NO primaban los intereses ni de Cataluña ni de España...

Como manifiestas que vives en Cataluña, tú sabes bien los impuestos que se pagan aquí y que se son desproporcionados con el resto del Estado. Por ejemplo, yo vivo en una población mediana en la que pago más por el IBI, impuesto de circulación, agua, gasolina, alimentos, etc., etc. que en una gran capital como sería Madrid, Valencia u otras. Y cito a éstas como meros ejemplos y no queramos ver ahí lo que no hay...

Realmente, El hombre dubitativo, en todo esto no veo más que la utilización partidista por parte de unos determinados elementos que identifico con una parte de la derecha española, y que ahora está "encarnada" en el PP, y los independentistas de aquí... Y ya sabes que los mensajes "subliminales", por tanto llenos de "aire", suelen atraer a la gente.

Mira, en el fondo, el mejor análisis de la situación de Cataluña se la oí recientemente al Sr. Revilla, Presidente de Cantabria, y que va más o menos en la misma dirección que estoy apuntando aquí. Y, aunque no guste, NO se puede obviar que casi la mitad de la Sociedad catalana está dividida por este asunto... Es más, en lo personal, pienso que NO habría que tener miedo en convocar un Referéndum si es que no hay más remedio, pero también te lo digo desde el convencimiento de que la Independencia NO saldría adelante... Aquí, cuando hablo con mis amigos independentistas, no consiguen convencerme con "números" y se quedan con una retórica "romántica"... con la que NO se come.

¿Irte de Cataluña? ¿Por qué? Yo no creo que esto llegue a más y espero que haya la suficiente CORDURA para sentarse a negociar. A fin de cuentas, hay cosas que se piden aquí que son justas y esto te lo dice alguien que cree en el sistema de reparto... Y, por favor, NO intentéis "contradecirme" en lo que tengo bastante claro: los "números"...

Tus padres, amigo mío, NO creo que se muevan de aquí, si ya están arraigados... Hombre, si se diera la improbable situación "extrema", pues supongo que, quizás, cambiarían en su postura.

En fin, El hombre dubitativo, te he dado mi opinión más sincera y, ahora mismo, también te diré que NO tengo intención de moverme de aquí y que entiendo seguirá siendo tierra catalana y española.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Mira, ese es un tema muy delicado y, la verdad, me hubiera gustado que no me hubieras preguntado al respecto, pero en fin tampoco tengo ningún inconveniente en darte mi opinión, por tanto exclusivamente "personal"...
> 
> Vaya por delante que soy Catalán y, evidentemente, Español, así que seguramente mi comentario puede que no guste a muchos de uno u otro "signo", pero tampoco me importa mucho, ya que yo estoy de "vuelta" de casi todo...
> 
> ...



Gracias. Estamos de acuerdo en todo. Pero tampoco quisiera llegar a una hipotética Guerra Civil tipo Ucrania, Yugoslavia, porque no se respeta la opinión del otro 50 % restante de la población que se siente catalana y española (incluido Yo)...y creo que el nuevo gobierno se va a radicalizar bastante y desde la capital del reino nunca han estado desde 1978 por la labor de solventar cualquier indicio de proclamas...:


----------



## racional (14 Ene 2016)

Al final el oro y la plata han bajado, todo esta sucediendo segun lo que ocurriria en una situacion deflacionista, que las bolsas empezarian a bajar, pero que el oro no subiria como consecuencia de eso y hasta bajaria, y ya sin hablar del oil que es es lo mismo. El unico ganador, el cash.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Al final el oro y la plata han bajado, todo esta sucediendo segun lo que ocurriria en una situacion deflacionista, que las bolsas empezarian a bajar, pero que el oro no subiria como consecuencia de eso y hasta bajaria, y ya sin hablar del oil que es es lo mismo. El unico ganador, el cash.



La bolsa hoy sube, y el oro baja...a corto plazo dentro del guion previsible.

Tendrás la razón si por ejemplo el oro sigue por estas cotas o menos y el S&P se pone a 1800 por ejemplo.

Lo que comentas puede suceder, es evidente. De todos modos, sigo pensando que si las bolsas bajan (hablo de USA sobre todo), con fuerza, el oro ganará valor. A poco % de la RV que se desvíe al oro, lo hará subir.

A pesar de que te empeñes en pensar que la deflación lo hará bajar, no puedes compararlo con el petróleo, ya que el oro es dinero en última instancia, y es uno de los mejores dineros que existen , pues perdura en el tiempo. Muchas manos fuertes cambiarán RV, y $ por oro en caso de crisis en los mercados, ya lo verás.

Ya no entro en un S&P en los 1000 puntos, pues es mucho especular, pero si se vieran, incluso con deflación, y con las materias primas baratas, el oro subirá.

*Fernando*, yo no es que me moje con el IBEX, pero si ahora que tenemos USA cerca de techos históricos hay un 80% del IBEX en mínimos o muy cerca, ¿Qué puede pasar si cae de verdad USA?, es evidente que seguiremos bajando en España, quizá no tan rápido, pero bajar bajaremos.

Hoy por hoy es complicado encontrar un solo valor del continuo que me asegure que en dos años su negocio no se hará deteriorado bastante. Hay muchas empresas expuestas en Sudamérica, sobre todo Brasil, pero bueno, en toda Sudamérica, centro, y México hay mucho invertido, y por allá, las cosas no están demasiado boyantes por las noticias que nos llegan.

Con un IBEX por debajo de 7000 si se diera, habrá que empezar a estudiar balances, ahí si que habrá que tirar de análisis fundamental, pues el técnico estará claro que meterá miedo, y nos dirá que nos mantengamos al margen.



Un saludo, y veremos que nos dice el paso del tiempo, con lo que coincido ahora mismo con el maestro *Racional*, es que la liquidez manda.


----------



## frisch (14 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ que opina Ud. de lo que esta aconteciendo políticamente en Catalunya ?...estoy pensando seriamente en marchar de allí por lo feo que se esta poniendo, y si puedo, arrastrar a mis padres conmigo (muy difícil, pues están arraigados aquí)...:



He esperado a que Fernando conteste.

Mira yo no soy catalán pero vivo en Cataluña desde hace unos pocos años.

No soy independentista (provengo de un país muy similar, por decirlo todo) pero tampoco soy anti-independentista. Vamos, que sabiendo que antes corta el bacalao Bruselas, el Bundesbank, el Banco de Inglaterra, Soros, La Federal Reserve, el FMI y el Banco Mundial (todo ello inversamente en cuanto al orden de los citados) me limitaré a contestar de acuerdo con los términos en los que formulas la pregunta. Si más adelante, la formulas de otra manera, intentaré ser más preciso.

Lo que está ocurriendo en Cataluña es que un porcentaje muy alto de los votantes parece que está diciendo que quieren independizarse del Estado Español. Ni más ni menos.

_"...estoy pensando seriamente en marchar de allí por lo feo que se esta poniendo"_

¿Feo?, no sé a qué te refieres. ¿Qué es lo que se está poniendo feo? Sería conveniente, al formular preguntas tan sensibles, concretar los términos que se utilizan.

No sé, a lo mejor donde vives esta mañana te han tirado una piedra, no lo sé (porque no lo dices), me extrañaría, pero bueno, es posible (hay gente pató).

En cuanto a " a r r a s t r a r " a tus padres, yo te recomiendo que no arrastres a nadie. No son formas.

Es decir que si deseas opiniones, formula, si us plau, preguntas.

Un abrazo contertulio.

Vuelvo a poner el enlance que puse hace un par de días.

https://ataquealpoder.wordpress.com/2016/01/11/estos-catalanes-se-van-a-enterar/


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2016)

Hola, El hombre dubitativo: Aquí NO va a haber ninguna "Guerra Civil" y vamos no sé de dónde sacas esas "apreciaciones"... Yo NO percibo NADA anormal en el vivir cotidiano y te aseguro que, por razones profesionales, tengo una excelente amistad con personas que trabajan en áreas relacionadas con la Seguridad Nacional y tampoco creen que se llegue a una situación tan "extremista" como la que insinúas... y que tampoco entiendo, la verdad.

Mira, una "Guerra Civil" es lo peor que le puede suceder a un país e incluso voy a ir mucho más allá... Si no ha habido los suficientes COJONES para defender nuestros derechos en materia laboral, sanitaria, enseñanza, vivienda y muchísimas más cosas importantes para el Bienestar de nuestro país, de qué COÑO me estás hablando... Si la mayoría se cagarían en los pantalones nada más escuchar unos cañonazos, tanto de un lado como del otro.

En fin, y con esto, doy por finalizado el tema. NO quiero que se ensucie el hilo con una "derivación" que es muy sensible y que requiere de una mente mucho más abierta, aparte de que este NO es el lugar para tratarlo.

# paketazo: Lo que estoy viendo en los mercados NO me gusta NADA, pero NADA... No sé lo que puede durar esta situación, pero están jugando con "fuego" y en ese "juego" se acabará quemando hasta el más "listo"... Lo mejor, lo dicho: mantenerse al margen y, especialmente, aquellos que sean más neófitos en esto de los mercados. Por supuesto, yo iré haciendo de las "mías" en mis FI y PP, pero poco más allá y tampoco lo voy a publicitar de aquí en adelante, puesto que sin desearlo podemos "empujar" a algunos a tomar unas posiciones que podrían reportarles grandes pérdidas.

SÍ, creo que veremos el IBEX-35 muy por debajo de los 7000 y es posible que este mismo año... Y verás también el S&P 500 por debajo de los 1000, aunque eso ya no me atrevo a "predecirlo" para este año.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pero tampoco quisiera llegar a una hipotética Guerra Civil tipo Ucrania, Yugoslavia, porque no se respeta la opinión del otro 50 % restante de la población



Y termino.

¿Guerra Civil?

Mira te voy a dar un dato que probablemente conozcas pero que estaría bien que volvieses a retomar.

RAC 1 es una radio, digamos que da cuerda, pábilo, audiencia, a cierto independentismo catalán.

¿Sabes quién es el dueño de RAC 1?

Godó.

¿Sabes quién es el Conde de Godó?

El dueño de La Vanguardia.

Vamos que aquí no va a haber ninguna guerra civil. Es como si mañana por la mañana se citaran en duelo a las siete de la mañana, en la Plaza de Oriente, junto a la Taberna del Alabardero, en la mesetaria Madrit, Francisco González presi del BBVA con Patricia Botín (en representación de su padre Emilio) presidenta del Banco Satán-der.

Vamos, es posible, pero es el rodaje de una peli de Spielberg (y es que estos vaqueros, a todo le sacan rédito).

He terminado.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ene 2016)

Si el mundo fuera una isla, y en esa isla hubiera 10 cocoteros y 100 personas, los que estuvieran acampados bajo los cocoteros querrían la independencia de sus refugios bajo los cocoteros para auto determinarse como cocoterilandeses. Los que estuvieran acampados en la orilla con más pesca querrían independizar sus cabañas para ser pescantineslandeses, y los que estuvieran acampados a la vera del único pozo de agua dulce se auto determinarían como pocenses... 

Si más o menos hay 33 personas en cada poblado, no habrá problema, comerciarán con la poca morralla que tienen, y llevarán camisetas de sus poblado orgullosos...lo malo como en uno de los poblados haya solo media docena de autodeterminados...pues serán exterminados por los otros pobladores por poner en riesgo el recurso que poseen.

¿compartir los recursos entre todos?...*¡ni locos, perderíamos nuestra auto determinación!*

Manda huevos, si al final todos salimos del mismo puñetero valle, compartimos la misma cadena genética, y que nos hayamos vuelto tan incompetentes en algunos menesteres.

Un saludo a todos, más libros, y menos políticos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ene 2016)

Os doy a todos mio opinión personal e instransferible....no se vislumbra hoy en 2016 una posible declaración unilateral...peerooo...el nuevo "President" ya dejo claro que quería echar a todos los "invasores" de Catalunya...y NO se refiere a los pagapensiones no, sino a otros que provienen por debajo del Ebro...esta gente ha sido aupada por la CUP y todos sabemos que en un futuro no más lejano de 2 años la pueden liar...lo de Yugoslavia no se hizo en 2 días...todos nos acordamos de las bonitas Olimpiadas del 84 en Sarajevo y luego ya vimos como quedo destrozado el País...Yugoslavia era un serio competidor europeo...país con industria, con buena educación, competitivos en el deporte, buena sanidad y a Alemania y en menor medida a Francia les fue bien que se desintegrara...ya sabemos que allí, no era solo la lengua el problema sino las religiones...todos somos mayorcitos para saber que España ( ahora ya no tanto ) siempre ha sido un vecino incomodo para la UE...poco a poco han ido minando nuestro potencial como País...y ya se sabe el dicho de "divide y venceras"...acabo, pues no quiero convertir esto en un mitin...he pedido opinión a Fernando y ya la tengo...sigo, por supuesto con la mosca detrás de la oreja...y doy por sentado, que hay gente muy ambiciosa a la cual NO le importa nada sembrar el caos, tirar la piedra y esconder la mano...luego si todo se pone feo, siempre tendrán un avión listo para huir cobardemente y dejar a los demás que se desollen entre ellos...total no hay mal que 100 años dure, y luego el tiempo todo lo cura, homenajes por allí besitos por alla y el muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo...pero a mi NO me pillan...:

Por cierto aquí dejo las declaraciones que hizo en 2013...el nuevo "President" de algunos...:

Investidura: Carles Puigdemont, el alcalde que pidió expulsar a los invasores | Cataluña | EL PAÍS


----------



## Tons (14 Ene 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, aunque sea un tanto "fuera de tema" quería contaros algo.
> 
> Ayer fui al Banco Popular a hacer un ingreso en la cuenta de un tercero.
> Yo llevaba todo escrito en un papelito.
> ...




Pues siento decirte Fisch que hay casos peores.... el otro día fui ha hacer un ingreso para un tercero en la Caixa y me dice que si no soy cliente que me cobra 2 euros, DIRECTAMENTE POR INGRESAR no por poner concepto, me quede alucinado y pensando que si a la empresa que le iba hacer el ingreso no debiera cambiar de banco, yo lo haría ya que va contra mi negocio.

Me imagino que será generalizado para la caixa no que me hayan visto la cara de tonto.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Gold

- Israel alerta de la diplomacia nuclear rusa en Oriente Medio

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ¿compartir los recursos entre todos?...*¡ni locos, perderíamos nuestra auto determinación!*
> 
> ...



Empiezo por el final.

El problema no son los políticos (en última instancia sí, pero, en primera no, puesto que los políticos son escogidos d e m o c r á t i c a m e n t e). El problema somos nosotros. Pero tampoco tanto porque los políticos invierten mucho tiempo en encantarnos como a serpientes y nos encantan. ¡Vamos que es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola!

Compartir recursos

Eso sería magnífico si todo el que tenga recursos quisiera compartirlos para crear de, esa manera, más recursos, y así compartir más (por supuesto, y este es un leitmotiv de muchos de mi mensajes en este hilo: acordándose continuamente de aquel, aquella, aquellos, aquellas que los avatares de la vida los han llevado a situaciones difíciles, lease dramáticas, y que necesitan de la solidaridad de los demás -podría ser yo.... o tú) pero es que, a menudo, las más de las veces, el que tiene recursos quiere más (para él).

Un petit cabrón.

¡Ése es el problema!

Predico en el desierto.


----------



## amtt (14 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches.

Yo siempre he oido y leído q hay q comprar cuando todo el mundo huye de el, y vender cuando todo el mundo habla de el.

Entonces me pregunto yo,no es ahora cuando por todos los sitios recomiendan huir de todo? No es el momento ahora o ya mismo?

La verdad es q acojona leer q jp morgan y demas gentuza esten aconsejando venderlo todo.
Pero ya sBemos como se las gastan.

Yo tengo la impresión q por Ahora no va a pasar nada y seguramente me equivoque,pero esa es mi impresión es mas yo creo q tenemos una oportunidD de oro para hcer dinero asi q en cuanto lo vea un poco mas abajo entro con la tercera pArte de lo q tengo prepArado y si me equivoco pues q me den, pero pienso q puede salir bien.

Un saludo y gracias a todos es un placer leeros.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2016)

Hola, amtt: Si tu intención es realizar "trading", pues tú mismo, pero desde luego ahora NO es momento de construir ninguna cartera de largo plazo... Vamos a ver, te has fijado los precios a los que cotizan los "Blue Chips" del IBEX-35 y me refiero, obviamente, a Telefónica, Santander, BBVA, Repsol... Y dejo de lado el "extraño" caso de Inditex. Bien, observarás que los precios están "tirados", pero adónde se van a ir si el S&P 500 se va a un soporte "normalito" en torno a los 1500 puntos y eso casi seguramente haría caer al "selectivo" español bastante por debajo de los 7000 puntos... ¿A los 6000-5500?

En fin, estoy convencido de que lo que hemos visto en el Crudo se acabará viendo en las Bolsas, pero has de tener en cuenta que la nuestra es una de las más flojas y con mayor potencial de caída. Como bien ha explicado paketazo, la mayoría de las "grandes" empresas del IBEX-35 tienen una gran exposición a lo que suceda en Latinoamérica y los negocios por allí van fatal, tanto en Brasil como en México, por no entrar en la fuerte devaluación de sus monedas. Como pronto darán resultados trimestrales, podrías esperarte a los mismos y entonces decidirte si entras o no. Eso o que haya un fuerte cambio de tendencia, pero que yo NO vislumbro por ningún lado.

En fin, amtt, es tu dinero y tú decides... Sin embargo, mi consejo es que esperes, aunque -insisto- haya un cambio de tendencia, pero que NO veo sostenible en el tiempo y me temo que seguirán viéndose bandazos violentos dentro de una clara tendencia BAJISTA.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (15 Ene 2016)

Oil Hits $30 as Forecast:
Next Stop Is $18 to $20
By Harry S. Dent Jr., Senior Editor, Economy & Markets

EditorOn August 5 last year I forecast that oil would hit $32 or a bit lower by January.

And it’s happened right on cue!

Along with iron ore and coal (down 70%-plus), oil has been one of the worst-performing commodities – down 80% from its 2008 top. And ultimately it’s headed lower, all the way to $10 or $20. I’ve been saying this since oil was $115, and look where we are now!

The reason I’ve been so bearish on commodities, including gold, is simply my 30-year Commodity Cycle. It works like clockwork, which is why I’ve been forecasting since early 2013 that the continued commodity collapse would be one of the key triggers for the next larger crisis. No one else saw it coming, and sure enough it’s turning out to be the next stealth crisis in a global economic turndown – like the U.S. subprime crisis before it.

Falling oil prices might seem pretty okay right now since you’re not paying as much at the pump. But just you wait!

Whatever consumers might be able to save from low oil prices, it doesn’t make up for the devastating net effect to the economy and markets.

Low oil prices basically ensure the demise of the U.S. fracking “revolution” as well as the tar sands in Canada.

These two alone have added six million barrels of oil a day to global supply just since 2009, with another million about to come out of Iran with sanctions being lifted.

How is that supposed to play out with Saudi Arabia hell-bent on wiping these high-cost producers out by refusing to cut production to prop up prices like in the past? Global supply keeps going up while prices and demand are falling.

This doesn’t end well for the frackers, or the U.S. economy. Fracking is a $1 trillion industry – and worse, it’s a bubble industry. The only reason they’re still around is because global QE helped prop up the price of oil and made junk bonds so affordable. Now that the bubble is clearly popping, the frackers don’t stand a chance as they have always been among the highest cost producers! They’ll keep pumping their wells until they run dry because their operating costs are low. But their up-front costs of creating new wells are gargantuan. And with the junk bond market cratering, who in their right mind would give this doomed industry a loan? Nobody!

Just think: the fracking industry in the U.S. is a trillion-dollar sector, with hundreds of trillions of junk bond and leveraged loans, and many jobs in high growth states like Texas. All of it’s going to disappear.

And it’s even worse for the emerging countries that are big commodities exporters.

So where is oil likely heading next? To our original target near $20. I was thinking this would happen in 2017 or even later in the next great downturn. But this could happen after a near-term bounce later this year. And like Rodney said yesterday – don’t be surprised if oil stays down for years. This Commodity Cycle points down into 2020 to 2023, and demand won’t come back in a depressed global economy.

See larger image

Oil is likely to bounce from this $30 level or a bit lower merely from being oversold. But any sign of the global recession worsening – which is very likely between now and the summer – should send oil to the next support level between $18 and $20.

Ultimately oil could go all the way down to its previous low in 1998 of $8 to $10...

Don’t tell me that will help consumers more than it hurts the economy. We’re talking about the destruction of a major industry in the largest oil producing countries like the U.S., Saudi Arabia and Russia. Those top three produce 36.5 million barrels of oil a day. The next 12 produce about the same at 37 million. That includes China, Canada, UAE, Iran, Iraq and Brazil. It’s not like these countries don’t have enough problems already.

In a growing world not awash with debt, falling oil prices could be a net positive, or if China and the emerging country commodity exporters were not already at the center of the emerging slowdown.

But that is not what we have today. The whole world has unprecedented debt concentrated more than ever in the emerging countries, especially China. And this global debt is most leveraged in the energy sectors that have both been further magnified by endless QE and zero interest rate policies.

If the minor subprime crisis of 2008 could trigger a global financial crisis and meltdown, what do you think the collapse of the highly leveraged global oil industry could do?

Like 2008, the stage has already been set. All we’re waiting for is the trigger.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ene 2016)

Muy buenas

Como siempre es un placer leeros, y tocáis unos temas en los que me es complicado aportar algo con sentido, así que como casi siempre, me asomo a preguntar 

Leyendo vuestras intervenciones, para nada tranquilizadoras, comentáis que la bolsa no y que los metales tampoco, entonces qué nos queda? Bancolchón? Personalmente sigo apostando por la plata, aunque los últimos meses me ha entrado la fiebre amarilla y he ido picando alguna pieza pequeña por ahí, nada de numismática, soberanos y similares con mucha guerra encima pero casi a spot. Pero claro, os leo y me entran las dudas, y aunque como se ha dicho mil veces, promediar es el secreto, a nadie le gusta pagar 20 cuando tu vecino mañana por lo mismo paga 10 

En fin, qué pena no tener una bola de cristal.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Es que "pinta" FATAL... Con decirte que no se había visto algo parecido en las Bolsas en lo que llevamos de Enero y me remonto hasta... 1900, que se dice pronto.

Luego, acabo de leer distintos informes sobre el Crudo y, la verdad, no aportan el menor signo de "optimismo". Por ejemplo, la próxima semana creo que ya Irán empezará a exportar a lo "bestia" y, por otro lado, también Libia va a poner más "madera" en el mercado. Y para más "inri", China dice que comenzará a desarrollar el Fracking por sus tierras... Encima, si China devalúa todavía más el Yuan, se acentuará la presión bajista en el precio del Crudo y que, la verdad, seguimos sin ver reflejado en los surtidores de las gasolineras... y es que "algunos" están haciendo el negocio de su vida.

No, Arbeyna, creo que no nos has entendido bien y los últimos comentarios son bastante claros respecto a estar dentro de los MPs "físicos", pero especialmente en el Oro... De momento, siguen aguantando en los precios de soporte y que ya veremos lo que duran, pero lo están haciendo relativamente mejor que otras Materias Primas. Sin embargo, pienso que acabarán cediendo, aunque cuando las Bolsas "revienten" ya veremos adónde acude el dinero... Ayer tenía que haber sido uno de esos días, pero ya ves... La gente sigue "idiotizada" por el "papel" y el Bund ha llegado a dispararse hasta máximos históricos tocando los 160,315.

En fin, viendo todo esto, hay que tener ganas para estar en los mercados. A largo plazo, pues el Crudo parece una opción interesante, pero da la sensación de que lo "tumbarán" más abajo...

Saludos.

Edito: Y "Bancolchón" sigue siendo el mejor Banco del mundo en estos momentos, a pesar de sus riesgos...


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... respecto a estar dentro de los MPs "físicos", pero especialmente en el Oro... De momento, siguen aguantando en los precios de soporte y que ya veremos lo que duran, pero lo están haciendo relativamente mejor que otras Materias Primas. Sin embargo, pienso que acabarán cediendo, aunque cuando las Bolsas "revienten" ya veremos adónde acude el dinero....



Eso por descontado, los metales siempre en físico y a buen recaudo, nada de cajas de seguridad de terceros, ni mucho menos certificados. Si ocurre algo, vete a buscar responsables...

La lógica dice eso, que el dinero si huye de un sitio debe buscar otro, y cuando se huye siempre se busca una guarida para refugiarse... ¿el oro? pero es que todo es tan raro, o lo hacen tan complicado, que vete a saber.

Sí, el balconchón es un riesgo, pero ya no es como antes con los billetes de 10000 ptas, ahora llenas una cajetilla de tabaco de billetes de 500 euros y metes un buen pico. 

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## racional (15 Ene 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Muy buenas
> 
> Como siempre es un placer leeros, y tocáis unos temas en los que me es complicado aportar algo con sentido, así que como casi siempre, me asomo a preguntar



Es de lo que se trata aqui de intentar descifrar el rompecabezas de la economia. Creo que en principio la liquidez se convertira el en primer refugio natural, se podria llamar esta el inicio de la epoca de la liquided, despues ya se vera a donde va el dinero.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Es de lo que se trata aqui de intentar descifrar el rompecabezas de la economia. Creo que en principio la liquidez se convertira el en primer refugio natural, se podria llamar esta el inicio de la epoca de la liquided, despues ya se vera a donde va el dinero.



Sí, pero la liquidez lleva un riesgo aparejado, y muestras a lo largo de la vida hubo muchas, que se lo pregunten a aquellos que guardaron maletas llenas de billetes de la República, un día se levantaron y tenían maletas llenas de papel.

¿Nos puede pasar a nosotros? Pues tanto como eso no, pero que perdamos algo por el camino, no lo descarto, creo que el camino se inició hace tiempo.


----------



## timi (15 Ene 2016)

lo que sube , baja y lo que baja sube ,,,
dejo esto

The Oil Crash: El rumor del peak oil

y buenos días , que ya es viernes .

---------- Post added 15-ene-2016 at 07:19 ----------

y una mas

Estados Unidos: ¿Recesión a la vista? La profecía de la curva invertida ya está en marcha en EEUU. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: SÍ, todo lo que está sucediendo en muy "raro"... quizás, el "preludio" de algo mucho más "gordo"... En fin, ya se irá viendo.

Por supuesto, "Bancolchón" SIEMPRE ha estado ahí y yo recuerdo haberlo "aprendido" de mi abuela y Q.E.P.D. Y menuda generación de mujeres la de aquellos tiempos... Que pena que se hayan perdido muchas de las virtudes que las adornaron, a pesar de que tuvieron casi todo en contra y que injusto es el "mundo"...

Arbeyna, se debe evitar la posesión de billetes "grandes" y me imagino que ya sabes por qué...:

Y, en estos momentos, el Crudo vuelve a las "andadas". Estos HdP quieren más "sangre"...

Aprovecho para dejaros un bonito artículo...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

- EL VALOR DE LA AUTÉNTICA RIQUEZA | GAZZETTA DEL APOCALIPSIS

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-ene-2016 at 10:45 ----------

- El barril de la OPEP cotiza a 25,00 dólares, el precio más bajo en 12 años Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (15 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Creo que en principio la liquidez se convertira el en primer refugio natural, se podria llamar esta el inicio de la epoca de la liquided, despues ya se vera a donde va el dinero.



Aunque tengas parte de razón y a corto-medio plazo puedan aparecer oprtunidades para quien tenga cash, a largo plazo yo no me fio un pelo de unos papelitos que se imprimen a voluntad.

Hace unos meses compre por ebay por 12 euros un lote de 20 billetes de 100 pesetas de 1925. Es decir, puramente a valor facial.




Me entro la curiosidad de ver que se podía comprar en 1925 con ese dinero y estuve investigando: Casi daba para un piso, en aquella epoca estaban entre 3 mil y 4 mil pesetas un piso de 80 metros en barrio obrero de capital de provincia. Un salario medio estaba en 40 pesetas a la semana.

Los billetes los voy regalando a mi entorno para concienciarles del valor de los billetes..... poco, mas bien poco.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Ene 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Me entro la curiosidad de ver que se podía comprar en 1925 con ese dinero y estuve investigando: Casi daba para un piso, en aquella epoca estaban entre 3 mil y 4 mil pesetas un piso de 80 metros en barrio obrero de capital de provincia. Un salario medio estaba en 40 pesetas a la semana.



¿Podrías decirme dónde encuentras datos de lo que costaban las cosas en el año tal? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ene 2016)

Gracias...corto y cierro...saludos...:


----------



## Mazaldeck (15 Ene 2016)

La plata y el oro de aquí a final de mes van a volver a juguetear con los mínimos... a ver si terminan de caer o no.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2016)

*Racional* hoy es al revés que ayer...hoy la bolsa baja y el oro sube. ¿vas viendo como funciona el tema?

No mezcles al oro con el petróleo, gas, café, trigo...hasta si me apuras ni con el platino, plata...

Tu deja que la sangría en bolsa siga unas semanas, y verás a dónde se va el oro.

Es trasvase de capitales, no hay más. La deflación puede afectar al oro si la bolsa sube, pero en deflación y bolsa bajista, y tipos a 0% o muy cerca, el oro es refugio claro.

Que conste que aún no veo claro que dejen caer los mercados de RV sin retorcerse un poco, pero bueno, hoy viernes era plausible después de lo de los avisos de estos días.

Un saludo buenas noches, y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Anteayer decía que estaba viendo "cosas" en las Bolsas que NO me gustaban y sabes que yo me guío por el determinado estudio de unas "pautas". Bien, lee esto que os dejo a continuación...

- Stock market correction speed - Business Insider

Y este otro artículo explica lo extraordinariamente bien que va la Economía americana... ¿verdad, Sra. Yellen? Pero qué le voy a explicar a Vd. que ya no sepa...

- Empire Fed Manufacturing, Jan. 2016 - Business Insider


En fin, paketazo, quizás en los EE.UU. "aguanten" un poco más a las Bolsas, pero en el resto de las mundiales el deterioro es ya muy considerable. Por cierto, una vez más NO estábamos desencaminados en nuestras "percepciones" bajistas en relación a las Bolsas... ¿verdad, amtt?:

Saludos y seguid haciendo los "deberes"...

---------- Post added 16-ene-2016 at 00:38 ----------

Hola, frisch: Te dejo esto...

- Edición del miércoles, 15 abril 1925, página 20 - Hemeroteca - Lavanguardia.es

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (16 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches.

Pues si Fernando lo estais clavando,he flipado viendo bajar las bolsas y el
Petróleo estos dias y sobre todo hoy.

Asi q sigo viendo los toros desde la barrera,y manteniéndome en liquidez, viendo como se desarrolla los acontecimientos.

Un saludo a todos .


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Os dejo un buen artículo y que gustará especialmente a los "austriacos"... aunque, la verdad, no dice nada que no se pueda contrastar, a pesar de los vendedores de "humo" de aquí y de allá.

- El desplome de las materias primas no debe sorprendernos. Blogs de Monetae Mutatione

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Ene 2016)

No dejeis de lado vuestra capacidad de aguante, es vital en estos momentos.
Tomad en cuenta que se puede estar en impase durante mucho tiempo.
He visto como amigos y conocidos que contaban con ahorros e inversiones les ha cambiado la suerte.
Al principio se les notaba confianza (un buen colchón es lo que tiene), después de un tiempo sin ingresos han tenido que recurrir a sus ahorros, pero la cosa sigue igual, ahora tienen que echar mano de sus inversiones asumiendo pérdidas considerables.

La clave está es aguantar, hay que tener raíces fuertes y no muchas ramas y hojas...

Saludos y que tengais un buen dia


----------



## BRAXTON (16 Ene 2016)

Fernando, valoro mucho tus opiniones.

Qué pensaste cuando leiste el ultimo post del blog de Gail Tverberg???

Our finite world- oil limits and the end of the debt Supercycle


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Que bueno leerte de nuevo por aquí, aunque sé que nos sigues, a fin de cuentas si hay un hilo que merece la pena en este foro es, precisamente, ÉSTE... Donde se puede argumentar e informarse desde el respeto y que es la única forma de "razonar" e intentar cambiar "algunas" cosas.

Bueno, no me he leído aún el artículo de Gail Tverberg, aunque está en la "lista de espera"... pero, dado su interés, coloco el enlace correctamente...

- 2016: Oil Limits and the End of the Debt Supercycle | Our Finite World

Bien, aunque no lo he leído, sabes que mis opiniones y las de Tverberg "convergen" en muchos puntos, por tanto si nos lees a ambos poco hay que añadir y todo se reduce a lo mismo: exceso de población y recursos finitos... "amén" de lo que todos conocemos. Lo tengo más que expresado... ¿No?

En fin, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, ya decía que el 2016 iba a ser muy "indicativo" respecto al rumbo que el mundo iba a tomar y vamos por ese "camino"... lamentablemente, dicho sea de paso. Si no cambian las "circunstancias", en el 2018 podríamos empezar a asistir al comienzo de lo "PEOR", aunque aún hay tiempo para intentar cambiar la situación y lo único que falta es que "ELLOS" estén por la labor... ¿No?

Y ahora paso a dejaros unos artículos muy interesantes...

El primero es de Thierry Meyssan...

- Arabia Saudita

Y NO os perdáis este...

- Changes On The COMEX As Bankers Increase War On Cash & Gold : SRSrocco Report

Por cierto, no hace mucho que escribí al administrador de este foro, el tal Calopez, para sugerirle que pusiera la chincheta al hilo y es que el 1º está más que desfasado y los dos que lo han continuado han tenido más éxito y popularidad. En fin, sería lo más "normal" y lógico, pero he aquí que no se ha "dignado" a responder ni a tener en cuenta mi propuesta. En fin, primeramente, me parece una falta de educación y consideración, teniendo en cuenta mis aportaciones, pero también nos indican el "PELAJE" de semejante personaje... Así que sugiero que le escribáis para indicarle lo que debiera hacer, pero entiendo que debe ser un VAGO consumado y para qué se va a molestar... Tampoco creo que os haga caso, pero por intentarlo que no quede.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, no hace mucho que escribí al administrador de este foro, el tal Calopez, para sugerirle que pusiera la chincheta al hilo y es que el 1º está más que desfasado y los dos que lo han continuado han tenido más éxito y popularidad. En fin, sería lo más "normal" y lógico, pero he aquí que no se ha "dignado" a responder ni a tener en cuenta mi propuesta. En fin, primeramente, me parece una falta de educación y consideración, teniendo en cuenta mis aportaciones, pero también nos indican el "PELAJE" de semejante personaje... Así que sugiero que le escribáis para indicarle lo que debiera hacer, pero entiendo que debe ser un VAGO consumado y para qué se va a molestar... Tampoco creo que os haga caso, pero por intentarlo que no quede.
> 
> Saludos.



Siento decirte Fernando que Calopez no es una persona, es un software y no está programado para contestar, sólo para recibir.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2016)

Hola, frisch: Me imagino que las "chinchetas" son colocadas por "alguien"... ¿No? Respecto a lo de "recibir" ya lo tengo claro... sobre todo, "pasta".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2016 at 19:41 ----------

- Stock Market Crash: This Is Why Stocks Could Get Crushed in 2016

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> _Hola, frisch: Me imagino que las "chinchetas" son colocadas por "alguien"... ¿No?
> _
> 
> *software*
> ...



Pero esto es lo que es, "El bluff (farol, engaño) tecnológico" visionario libro de Jacques Ellul. ¿Usted quiere hablar urbi et orbe? Me necesita. No le dé más vueltas.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2016)

Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - El capitalismo liberal agoniza

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Ene 2016)

Leo el artículo de Laborda que siempre me resultan interesantes.

Y en el primer párrafo dice: "... _la ideología dominante, nacida al albor de la llegada al poder de los neoconservadores Ronald Reagan y Margaret Thatcher._"

Vamos a ver. Ronald Reagan es un actor, mediocre, de Hollywood. Rodó algunas películas taquilleras del oeste y pocas sobre la segunda guerra mundial, actor secundario en muchas más y, secundario, él, de cualquier manera. Que este tío sea considerado como ideólogo de la ideología dominante, para más señas, neoconservadora es un insulto a Hollywood, a las ideologías, a las dominantes, a los conservadores y a los neos. Vamos es que es de traca. Este tipo era un auténtico cero a la izquierda. Un tonto del pueblo que ni siquiera era gracioso.

La pregunta del millón (y su respuesta, obvia, a mi entender) es ¿cómo cojones es posible que este tipo llegue a ser presidente de los Estados Unidos de América - el país sin nombre- y encima pase a la Historia como el ideólogo de los neoconservadores junto con, ni nada menos, ni nada más que Margaret (temible, no me hubiera gustado tenerla ni de madre).

Pues muy sencillo. Ronald era como el de McDonalds, un payaso pagado por otros.

Luego, la pregunta del millón sería: ¿Y quienes pagaron?

Bien pasemos (pero es importante decirlo para que nuestros nietos no piensen que el tal Ronald fue un estadista, ideólogo de renombre).

Seguimos.

Dice Laborda, en el segundo párrafo.

"_La superclase decidió compensar el vaciamiento de la economía, los bajos salarios y el aumento del subempleo, a través del crédito y la deuda, que se convirtieron en la solución para estimular la demanda y la tasa de retorno del capital_"

Bueno, sí y no. Sí porque así ha sido y no porque, al mismo tiempo, el motor de la expansión económica, y desde hace ya 20 años está en una mano de obra muchísimo más barata que ya no se encuentra aquí sino allí (centroeuropa-la del este) y más allí (la del final de la ruta de la seda).

El problema ahora es que los del más allí tienen problemas. Dos tipos: uno el inherente a toda economía fundamentada en el consumo a ultranza y otro, más importante: los esclavos que trabajan dicen que quieren más. ¿Resultado? Insostenible. A menos que se apliquen exactamente las mismas prácticas y medidas que aplicó el capitalismo aquí. En cualquier caso, más de lo mismo.

Sigue Laborda:

_Las élites no aprenden_

Las élites no necesitan aprender nada, por eso son élites. Ejercen un poder (si es necesario con violencia) y si no les sale bien, pues pierden. Pero mientras, ejercen de lo que saben, es decir, de élites.

En resumidas cuentas, si alguien espera que las élites aprendan algo para que algo cambie, olvídese: está en contradicción con el mismo término "élite". "Élite" no son personas es un "estatus" y los "estatus" no aprenden ni dejan de aprender, son. Punto.

Cuarto párrafo:

_Si el movimiento obrero y otros movimientos populares ganan fuerza_

¡Ostras! "El Despertar de la Fuerza" Star Wars.

Me temo que vamos a tener que ir al cine para asistir a ese desenlace de la crisis.

¿El movimiento obrero?

Sin ofender, ¿es el título de la nueva canción del verano 2016 de Georgie Dan?

Quinto párrafo:

_Es necesario, de una vez por todas, un sistema económico que coloque definitivamente las necesidades humanas de todos en su centro. Democracia, participación, cooperación y sostenibilidad como ejes motores._

Claro, eso ya lo decía Jesucristo y lo crucificaron.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ene 2016)

Bueno, frisch, es tu opinión, que no comparto en su totalidad, pero que obviamente respeto. "Matizaría" esto:

- Las "élites" NO persisten en el tiempo, fuera de algunas "supuestas" que podrían haberlo conseguido y aquí ya entramos en el terreno de las Sectas Secretas (Masonería, Triadas, etc.). Hay muchos ejemplos a lo largo de la Historia de que unas determinadas "élites" han sido destruidas, por tanto SÍ que tienen que "aprender" de los "errores" que llevaron a la eliminación de muchas de ellas.

- Reagan llegó al Poder porque "tocaba" y todos sabemos quienes mueven los "hilos" para situarlos ahí. A su predecesor, Carter, lo aúpo la Comisión Trilateral creada en 1973 por David Rockefeller... Y a Obama, por dar otro ejemplo, tampoco le "adornan" más "méritos" que los que poseía Reegan. Ahora bien, hay "detalles" que nos llevan casi SIEMPRE al mismo lugar. Te dejo unos puntos de "conexión" entre la Administración Reegan y la de Obama, algo que parece contra natura...

- Jefes militares nombrados por Obama tienen un pasado de corrupción, por Robert Parry, Allan Nairn, Andrew Hughes, Roxana Tiron

En fin, hay trabajos muy consistentes que avalan el artículo de Juan Laborda en cuanto a la deriva ideológica que se produjo a raíz de la llegada al Poder de Reegan y Thatcher... Otras cosa muy distinta, es que ambos fueran las cabezas "pensantes" y en eso estamos de acuerdo, pero los rostros visibles fueron los que fueron...

Laborda utiliza el condicional en cuanto a esa, digamos, "rebelión" de las masas... Y yo no le veo ninguna relación con Georgie Dan ni con Paquito el Chocolatero... Como "posibilidad" es algo que puede producirse perfectamente y vuelvo a reiterarme en lo que he comentado muchas veces: la Historia es "repetitiva" o cuanto menos "rima"...

Y respeto mucho la figura de Jesucristo, pero "casa" más con mi ideología la de Espartaco y que también acabó "crucificado" -o eso dicen...-, pero muriendo primero en el campo de batalla...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2016)

joder Frisch, has destripado el articulo antes de llegar al segundo párrafo,,,, jejeje , ahora me da corte poner algún enlace . 
yo no tengo ni idea de si las elites aprenden o no ,,, pero empiezo a pensar que están perdiendo el control del juego macabro que se llevan entre manos

Here It Comes: New York Fed President Says "If Economy Weakens Further, Would Consider Negative Rates" | Zero Hedge

la economía no es un Ferrari que puede cambiar de sentido con un simple movimiento de muñeca , es un transatlántico que necesita tomar medidas con meses de antelación para poder tener un mínimo resultado. Hay cosas que le hacen pensar a uno que existe un plan trazado ,pero también nos encontramos con signos de que no existe plan, ,,, o que el plan es joder todo el plan.

estamos inmersos en la put. partida de poker mas grande jamás organizada ,,


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

Hola, timi: Cuestión de "percepciones"... Para mí, el artículo de Laborda es bueno, aunque no resulte precisamente "brillante", pero en su línea.

En cuanto a la "partida de Poker", pues qué quieres que te diga... Tampoco sabemos el desenlace de la actual y que puede llevar a la "bancarrota" total y absoluta, por tanto está claro que tampoco tienen "TODO" controlado, ni mucho menos...

Mira, la peor "partida de Poker" se desarrolló hace pocas décadas y que cuenta poco en el "tiempo" de la Humanidad. Me refiero a las I y II WW... ¿O crees como la mayoría que fueron dos guerras diferentes? En realidad, fue UNA SOLA...

Saludos.


----------



## chemachu (17 Ene 2016)

Os dejo este resumen que he visto y me parece bastante acertado para 2016. ¿Qué opináis?

RECESIÓN en ESPAÑA en 2016-19: La profundización de la "crisis" (Tema serio y Debate) - ForoCoches

Espero que no esté repetido.

Saludos!


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2016)

timi dijo:


> joder Frisch, has destripado el articulo antes de llegar al segundo párrafo,,,, jejeje , ahora me da corte poner algún enlace .



No le des vueltas, son sólo ejercicios de estilo más o menos acertados y, probablemente lo segundo.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2016)

*Frisch*

_Quinto párrafo:

Es necesario, de una vez por todas, un sistema económico que coloque definitivamente las necesidades humanas de todos en su centro. *Democracia, participación, cooperación y sostenibilidad como ejes motores.*
Claro, eso ya lo decía Jesucristo y lo crucificaron_. 

_____________________________________________________

Bello párrafo, perfecto para componer poesía, o enseñarle a los niños del parvulario el futuro ideal que les espera.

Como se logra eso, "ese sistema económico", ¿con un levantamiento popular?, ¿con alguno de los sistemas políticos actuales propuestos?, ¿con una expoliación más veloz de los recursos?, ¿con Ronald Reagan..."esto es coña"?

Siempre se enfocan multiples problemas pequeños, en base a un único y gran problema...si hace 10 años todos (o al menos muchos) en España, eran felices con sus buenos salarios, trabajo más o menos estable, auge de la construcción, turismo a ex puertas, curre para ambos cónyuges, etc. ¿Qué ha pasado?

¿Ha cambiado la sociedad tanto en una década?
¿Los sistemas políticos y económicos son tan diferentes a entonces?

Explotamos el recurso en el que podíamos ser competitivos en aquel momento, derivamos gran peso de mano obra no especializada a ese sector, revalorizamos el mercado hasta equilibrar oferta/demanda, y san se acabó.


Todos los que escribimos por aquí sabemos que fue solo un espejismo, es como si a un pobre le toca un premio en la loto bueno, pero no lo suficiente como para retirarse, y usa ese premio en hacer regalos, pegarse cenas, irse de pu..s, y luego, llega un día que se acabó la pasta y dice ¡coño a ver si me toca otra vez la loto, que esto no es vida!...¡malditos loteros!

Otros serán más viejos que yo, y tendrán recuerdos vividos de una España que nunca despunto en nada especial durante el siglo XX, ya fuera por la inestabilidad de gobiernos, por la época de autarquía, por la transición ... o por la excusa que se le quiera dar, pero con los pies en el suelo caballeros, admitamos que la globalización nos ha puesto en nuestro lugar.

Poco que ofertar, y mucho que demandar, y lo poco que ofertamos se basa en poco valor añadido, precariedad, y servicios hoteleros a los que quieran y puedan permitírselo.

Luego queremos tecnología de vanguardia, buenos coches, los mejores hospitales, los medicamentos más avanzados, las mejores comunicaciones por tierra mar y aire, pensiones de la ostia, jubilarnos a los 60, AVE para ir al pueblo, aeropuertos en el prao Somonte ...todo eso, tenemos que importarlo a de los listillos que sí invierten en su gente y en su país.

Seamos realistas, para lograr eso, hay que estar a la altura como ciudadanos, y como país. Y siendo sinceros con nosotros mismos ¿creéis que estamos a esa altura?

Por cierto *Frisch*...yo no controlo mucho de Jesucristo, pero creo que era un tipo un poco ególatra, incluso algo dictador si no se le seguía su juego...o estabas con él, o no había "premio"

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# chemachu: Interesante el artículo que nos has enlazado y, quizás, está poco "actualizado", a pesar de ser reciente... Me explico: muchas de las cuestiones que plantea como posibles a corto plazo, posiblemente ya se están dando y es que, normalmente, la Economía actual nos explica el pasado y no para lo que fue creada, es decir adelantarse a los acontecimientos...

Por ejemplo, el deterioro en los mercados de valores mundiales NO es de ahora y ya hace meses que se está manifestando y en el último mes de forma más virulenta y, quizás, los únicos que iban más rezagados eran los estadounidenses.

¿China? Recuerdo comentarios míos en los últimos tres años que "pronosticaban" lo que estamos viendo allí y lo que queda... Tampoco tiene un especial "mérito" porque cualquiera con "dos dedos de frente" lo veía venir. Además, en los datos macro que se publican hay que ir con mucho "ojito", dado que se emiten desde fuentes oficiales y, por consiguiente, de acuerdo a sus intereses. Por regla general, la REALIDAD suele ser bastante más "dura" y, especialmente, en épocas de "vacas famélicas"...

No creo que EE.UU. vuelva a subir los tipos de interés en bastante tiempo, ya que su Economía va de mal en peor y un Dólar fuerte les va a ocasionar bastantes más prejuicios que beneficios. Aquí, entiendo que han "jugado" a lo que algunos no "perciben": desestabilización geopolítica y, por tanto, económico-financiera con la pretensión de trasladarla al campo socio-político... Además, sospecho de que han buscado "desinflar" activos especulativos (Bolsas, Bonos...) que ya estaban demasiado "hinchados" y aquí, muy posiblemente, hablemos de algo concertado entre el BCE y la FED... Si recordamos bien, la inestabilidad actual se inicia después de las últimas medidas tomadas por Draghi y las seguidas posteriormente por Yellen.

¿Y España? Pues, lo tenemos MAL, rematadamente MAL y ya veremos lo que pasa... La verdad, me gustaría creer en que hay "salida", pero de momento no la veo por ningún lado y lo PEOR de todo es que NADIE en el mundo político nacional está advirtiendo de lo que muchos estamos viendo venir... si no está YA aquí.

# paketazo: Yo más que de un país, como por ejemplo el nuestro, me referiría a una Crisis de "civilización"... Tampoco creo que seamos tan "pésimos" en relación a buena parte del planeta. Y, paketazo, en España se avanzó mucho en las últimas décadas y mucho antes del estallido de la última burbuja inmobiliaria y te lo dice alguien que ya ha vivido cuatro recesiones en nuestro país, por tanto algo sé al respecto por la simple razón de haberlo vivido.

Respecto a Jesucristo, NO podemos situarlo aquí y ahora... Aquellos tiempos eran otros y hay que verlos en su contexto. Por ejemplo, Trajano fue uno de los mejores emperadores romanos, pero hoy en día sería considerado un equivalente a Hitler o Stalin por dar unos ejemplos "ilustrativos".

Y os dejo una interesante entrevista...

- El problema es la velocidad a la que está cayendo el crudo, no el precio bajo. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## amador (17 Ene 2016)

Buenos Domingos !!!

Buenas aportaciones este fin de semana. No doy a basto a leer.

Os dejo dos cosas.

Este enlace sobre el bitcoin, que parece que tiene problemas técnicos.

Guerra civil en la comunidad de Bitcoin | Tecnología | EL MUNDO

Y otra cosa off-topic pero que me ha resultado chocante.

Como sabréis, hoy es el 50 aniversario del incidente de Palomares.

He puesto un reseña en mi Facebook enlazando la página que la Wikipedia en Inglés sobre el mismo. Este:

1966 Palomares B-52 crash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Pues bien, en un principio Facebook ha puesto en mi página el enlace asociando la foto famosa posando los americanos en la cubierta del barco con la bomba recuperada en el mar (la podéis ver en el enlace de wikipedia).

Sin embargo, al minuto o dos minutos ha desaparecido la foto y ha aparecido un punto rojo grande y posteriormente nada, sólo el enlace sin foto.

No se que sistema de censura tienen exactamente, pero parece que algo no les ha gustado.

Curioso, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

Hola, amador: SÍ, a veces el hilo toma demasiada "velocidad" y, por mi parte, dejaré hoy de aportar información hasta la noche y entonces ya veremos... Así dejo paso a quienes quieran aportar, ya sea información u opinión.

Mira, amador, enlazo un reportaje que lleva las fotos a las que haces referencia e imagino que por aquí NO las tocarán... Aquí "vigilan" otras cosas.

- PALOMARES: CALOR EN LA GUERRA FRÍA - Adelantos Digital

Por cierto, NO me ha sorprendido lo que me comentas, pero en el fondo ese tipo de censura es una chorrada... Hay suficiente información escrita y gráfica al respecto. SÍ que he conocido casos mucho más llamativos en nuestro país y recuerdo ahora mismo el artículo de un blog que suelo leer y que no duró más de unas escasas horas... Lo que se contaba allí era muy "fuerte" para nuestra Seguridad Nacional.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2016)

Buenooo, la que se ha armado por citar al ínclito. La próxima vez citaré a San Antonio Abad, cuya fiesta se celebra hoy y que anuncia, donde vivo, la llegada del frío o a San David Bowie patrono de los paranoicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

¡Joder! frisch, tampoco te lo tomes así... Nadie creo que discute la figura de Jesucristo y que yo respeto mucho, pero no es la "única"... Bueno, aún tengo una "pelea interior" entre si soy agnóstico vs ateo, aunque últimamente me estoy decantando por esto último...

Vamos, frisch, que eres un tipo bastante culto y razonable para tomarte a "pecho" las opiniones que puedan ser contrarias a las tuyas... Además, en el tema religioso, tampoco creo que te importen mucho, ya que los "creyentes" soléis pasar de ello.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Ene 2016)

Hola, dicen que Trajano fue el mejor emperador del Imperio Romano, sin embargo en toda su vida no pisó las calles de Roma más que unos pocos meses. Se dedicó a luchar y a la guerra, y gracias a los ingresos obtenidos en su guerra contra los Dacios, arregló las finanzas del imperio, pero siempre lejos de Roma... De no ser así, de no tener el apoyo incondicional de sus legiones gracias a su carácter guerrero, seguramente habría sido otro emperador más del montón... Yo creo que lo que le hizo grande fue estar lejos de Roma siempre.
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! frisch, tampoco te lo tomes así...



Claro, es difícil expresar sentimientos por escrito, a menos que te llames Tolstoi (no es el caso) o utilices emoticones y no me gustan mucho. 

Que no Fernando, que va de chunga. Yo me río mucho sobre todo de mí. Palabrita del Niño jesús.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

Totalmente en desacuerdo, Pedernal, en lo que comentas y me he estudiado muy bien la vida de Trajano y no sólo leyendo los libros de Santiago Posteguillo... Por esa misma "regla de tres", también pones en el mismo "saco" a Marco Aurelio... ¿No? Vamos a ver, ¿sabes qué emperadores romanos forman el "Siglo de Oro" del Imperio Romano?

Y dejo esto sobre Trajano y que es de "básica"...

- Trajano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Eso no quita para que cada cual piense como estime más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Ene 2016)

Hola, a todos estos emperadores les beneficio tener estructuras legales y burocráticas que le daban continuidad al Imperio, por eso duro tanto... Pero te diré que, en mi opinion, ningún emperador le llegó jamás a la suela de la sandalia a Julio César. Ni en lo militar ni en lo político. Y no sólo he leído los libros de Posteguillo...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

Bueno, Pedernal, en cuestión de "gustos" NO hay nada escrito... ¿No? Eso SÍ, te recuerdo que Julio César no llegó a ser emperador, aunque tampoco lo afirmas, pero bueno para ser más "claro". No tengo ninguna duda de la relevancia política y militar de la figura de Julio César, pero tampoco me puedes comparar la extensión del Imperio en sus tiempos con los de Trajano, ni mucho menos...

En fin, ya te digo que podríamos tener un amplio debate sobre el particular, pero imagino que sería mucho más interesante con unas cervezas o cafés por en medio...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Ene 2016)

Hola Fernando, con unas cervezas sería más interesante, sí. Yo me inicié en la historia de Roma cuando leí "La guerra de las Galias y La Gerra Civil" de Julio César. Esos textos me llevaron a buscar autores y novelas que me hicieran comprenderla mejor...
La conclusión que he extraído es que la política no ha cambiado NUNCA. El Senado de Roma en la época republicana es un ejemplo de lo que ocurre ahora, me explico, una oligarquía senatorial (Los Boni) que son dueños de casi todo y elaboran leyes para seguir siendo los dueños e impedir que la gente normal pueda prosperar y reclamar cambios. Por el contrario está la gente normal, el populacho, que no puede acceder a los puestos de toma de decisiones porque están reservados para las familias de la nobleza que pueden pagar sobornos...

Hoy en día es muy parecido a lo que ocurría en tiempos de Julio César. Y no digo que Julito fuera un santo, pero a inteligente no le superaban fácilmente.
Creo que es una figura histórica muy entretenida.

Un saludo


----------



## timi (17 Ene 2016)

saludos , dejo este articulo que me ha parecido interesante

Either way, money will be printed out of thin air and given to you. That’s what’s coming next. Possibly after a failed attempt at demanding negative interest rates from the banks. But coming it is.

This "helicopter money" spree will juice the system one last time, stoking the flames of inflation. And while the central banks assume they can control what happens next, I think they cannot.

The Deflation Monster Has Arrived | Peak Prosperity


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2016)

Buenas tardes paketazo,

Trataré de contestar a tu interesante mensaje, interesante, porque detrás de los mensajes siempre hay concepciones del mundo y todas esas cosas.

Tu discurso (y sin ofender) me parece que está en la línea economicista.

Esa maldita manía (sí maldita) de poner el centro de todo en la economía, en la producción, en la competitividad, en qué puedo vender yo (que me compren).

Por supuesto, Génesis 3.19 lo dice: "Con el sudor de tu frente comerás el pan, hasta que vuelvas al suelo, pues de él fuiste tomado. Porque eres polvo y al polvo volverás.»

Pero no dice que con el sudor de tu frente comprarás Iphone, pagarás hipoteca de 800 € por pisito que ahora vale una cuarta parte, ni, ni, ni, ni... ni, ni.

Dice, comerás el pan.

¡Curioso!

El discurso economicista ha transformado una necesidad perentoria, comer pan, en una falsa necesidad, comprarlo todo (si se puede).

Pero de eso no habla nadie.

Se habla de que somos demasiados (mentira - somos demasiados si todos vamos a rodar en Maserati en la Quinta Avenida o en Les Champs Elysées), de la disparidad entre primeros y terceros mundos (mentira, estos, lo único que desean - hablo en general - es pertenecer al primero, al primero que describo, por simplificar, como mundoiphone). Se habla de que hay un choque de civilizaciones (mentira - es un producto de marketing para igualar a las poblaciones bajo un único rasero: conmigo o contra mí -jejeje-).

Retomando la madeja.

comer pan vs. comérselo todo

Ésa es la cuestión.

Respecto al ínclito, paketazo, es que el tío no era secretario general de ningún partido. El tío hablaba de una manera de ser, con uno mismo y con los demás que se resumía a: ama a tu prójimo como a ti mismo (y a Dios sobre todas las cosas pero entiendo que esta segunda parte sólo es para los iniciados -sonriendo-)

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2016)

...el pan sin chorizo...como que le falta gracia *frisch*

Además, has de entender que no todos precisamos comer el mismo pan...un tío de 2 metros que trabaja en una mina come más pan que uno de metro y medio que escribe poesía.

Puedo repartir panes y peces a partes iguales y ya estaré siendo injusto, pues no sé quien de los comensales tiene más apetito o necesidad en ese momento.

¿somos demasiados?...pienso que no, en un panal hay miles de abejas y no sobra ninguna, al igual que en un hormiguero...puede que estemos mal especializados o distribuidos, pero ¿demasiado para qué?...¿para un gran coro?, ¿para matarnos entre nosotros?

La economía no es el centro de todo...claro que no lo es. Si lo fuera no se dejaría tan a la ligera. El centro de todo, es nuestro propio ombligo, y sobre todo, poder tener un Maserati y pasear por los Campos Elíseos en primavera, acompañados de una hermosa modelo, mientras encendemos un habano con un billete de 100...¡eso es lo importante!, y para eso hemos bajado de los árboles ¿no?

Hombre, siempre habrá mesías que aparezcan cada X tiempo y que traten de decirnos que no, que ese no es nuestro destino, que hemos sido creados para menesteres más nobles pero ¿Qué sabrán ellos, si siempre suelen ser comunistas muertos de hambre :bla:?...

De que me vale amar al prójimo si el prójimo tiene una casa en la playa, piscina, tres coches de lujo, una nevera llena, criada y mayor domo, yet privado, y yo solo tengo mi buena fe. ¿he de amarlo, o he de pretender llegar a ser como él?

Si ese tal (Dios), nos puso en el mundo, y en ese mundo hay recursos limitados, nos guste o no...hace falta un discurso "economicista"...si los recursos fueran infinitos, pues sería ya hablar por hablar.

Comeremos pan...pero mientras haya pasteles, vamos a tener bastante discrepancia al respecto.

Buena tarde compañero, y a disfrutar del pan, y de la vida, que ambos terminarán acabándose amemos a quién amemos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2016)

¡No te doy las gracias de rigor!


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Siguen pintando "bastos"... Esto es de hoy.

- Mideast Stocks Plummet as Iran Plans to Boost Crude Exports - Bloomberg Business

Y este otro artículo también es interesante...

- La Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos jala el gatillo | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ene 2016)

Austria suspende el acuerdo Schengen para "solucionar" la crisis de los inmigrantes.

Austria suspends Schengen agreement, steps up border control, tells EU to sort out migrant crisis

Vamos que como la crisis de los inmigrantes no es tal crisis sino un montaje, lo que entra en crisis de verdad es Schengen y más adelante el madre y la padre de Schengen.

Esto se acelera.


----------



## chemachu (18 Ene 2016)

Esto es bastante grave... A este ritmo todos los "ilegales" se que entren por España, se quedarán aquí encerrados...


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Ene 2016)

Buenas

Aunque el hilo está un poco "despistado" del oro y tan pronto se habla de un tema como de otro totalmente distinto (creo que en esto reside su éxito), he leído esta noticia y bueno.... 8000 dolares la onza, sólo falta que nos digan cuál será la cotización dolar euro llegado el caso.
*
evitar un colapso del sistema financiero podría hacer realidad un precio del oro de 8.000 dólares al seguir inyectando liquidez a un mercado moribundo.
...... A nivel expeculativo todo es posible, pero el pasado no se suele repetir sino arrimar.*







link:
El precio del oro en los periodos 1970 a 1980 y 2001 a 2023

Entiendo que de la mano no, pero que la plata irá cerquita, o debería... en siete años lo vemos )


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Je,je,je... Arbeyna: en el primer post de este hilo ya se explicaba la "orientación" que iba a tener el mismo... Digamos que el Oro es, simplemente, un "vaso comunicante" más...

Respecto a la noticia que enlazas, TODO es posible, pero si se dieran esos precios... qué quieres que te diga, pero me temo que el mundo estaría mucho peor de lo que está. Y fijate en que ya está bastante mal: ahora mismo, apenas abiertos los mercados, el Crudo ya se está dejando algo más del 3% y "tonteando" con los $28... Obviamente, me estoy refiriendo a los CFDs (ha llegado a estar a $28,38...).

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .. TODO es posible, pero si se dieran esos precios... qué quieres que te diga, pero me temo que el mundo estaría mucho peor de lo que está.



Cierto, pero como si se tratase todo esto de una obra de teatro, y de las malas, ya hemos pasado el planteamiento, nos encontramos en el desarrollo y queda el desenlace, que para bien o para mal, llegará.

Como pille a cada uno, será cuestión de suerte y de haber hecho más o menos los deberes.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2016)

En una decisión que rara vez se ha tomado en la historia judicial reciente de las Galias, la comisión de investigación del Tribunal de Revisión ha aceptado la petición de Jérôme Kerviel (Société Générale 2008, año 1 del Gran Pufo) de estudiar la reapertura del caso.

La Comisión puede rechazar las nuevas alegaciones, en cuyo caso nada cambia, o puede aceptarlas, en cuyo caso se anula el proceso y se vuelve a empezar.

Pero lo interesante de los motivos que han llevado a Kerviel a presentar esta demanda son unas grabaciones en las que la comandante de policía que se encargó de la investigación de las pérdidas colosales de la Société Générale, afirma ahora que fue manipulada y presionada desde altas instancias.

Afirma:_ "El banco me llevó en la dirección que el quería que fuésemos"_

De lo que se deduce que: el banco tuvo (tiene) más poder que la policía, la justicia y la liberté, l'égalité y la fraternité.

Jérôme Kerviel à l


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2016)

*Arbeyna* la gráfica que adjuntas es una clara imagen de una burbuja, si sucediera, es para coger y vender todo el oro que se tiene cagando leches (salvo que ya se de por quebrado el $, €, etc.)

Esas gráficas son muy comunes en mercados extremadamente volátiles, y generalmente así como suben, caen, incluso más abajo del nivel de salida. Son muy bonitas pues te generan la ilusión de vender en el pico, pero personalmente no me gustaría que el oro la replicase para nada. Prefiero lateralidad o pequeñas subidas espaciadas en el tiempo. Si en 7 años estamos al doble que ahora, firmo de calle.

*Frisch* cuando se culpó a un solo hombre con escaso poder dentro de SG, fue por que le tocaba a ese cabeza de turco.

Ninguna operación de calibre de un gran banco es tomada unilateralmente, suele ir a consejo o pasar por las manos de varios empelados/directivos antes de ejecutarse. Aquello fue de coña, y si por un casual se reabriese el tema, me alegraría mucho por toda Francia, y por su justicia.

El petróleo ha tocado ya casi esos 28$, no puedo comprar USO con USA cerrada, a ver de aquí a la tarde como reacciona, pero si está sobre 28$ es posible que arrime una pequeña compra para promediar a la baja (poca cosa, unos 500€ o 600€), no vale la pena arriesgar más con una bajada tan vertical. Es más, si comprase y viera que en una semana rebotase con fuerza, es posible que vendiera 1/2...como dije al empezar este post, las gráficas verticales (subida o bajada), son muy peligrosas, las que hemos de buscar son las laterales crecientes a largo plazo (salvo que busquemos especular evidentemente)

Buenos días a todos, y a remar fuerte, que empieza la semana.


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2016)

Sin querer polemizar: _gana la honestidad de una persona que finalmente reconoce que fue manipulada en el desempeño de sus funciones. _Ni te cuento el via crucis en el que se ha metido esta persona pero, y esto es lo importante, gana su honestidad, ni repúblicas, ni niño muerto. Perdón.


----------



## BRAXTON (18 Ene 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Buenooo, la que se ha armado por citar al ínclito. La próxima vez citaré a San Antonio Abad, cuya fiesta se celebra hoy y que anuncia, donde vivo, la llegada del frío o a San David Bowie patrono de los paranoicos.



Pues a mi, particularmente, es de los artículos que menos me ha gustado de Juan.

Me parece que al final cae en el buenismo pueril.

Apelar al movimiento obrero con lo que se ha visto hasta ahora¡¡¡ 

El movimiento obrero ha sido y sigue siendo parte del problema...de ellos parte la primera y mas importante traición a España que no es otra que el habernos sometido bajo la bota del enemigo yanqui...del anglosionismo desatado.
La huida hacia adelante en el gasto que pretenden los que lo invocan sin hacer antes un replanteo de las políticas de gasto y un análisis serio de nuestro sistema autonómico que reconozca que hay sectores que jamás se debieron descentralizar, principalmente porque para la economía española es insostenible como el tiempo ha venido en demostrar, me parece sencillamente una locura.

Qué movimiento obrero???, lo que fue movimiento obrero representado por comisiones-ugt-psoe está muerto y putrefacto...son camarillas que viven de la subvención, de las sinecuras, de los puestazos en los consejos de administración. Y su máxima preocupación es la de mantener su estatus.

Y el que tenga alguna esperanza puesta en PODEMOS...que mire a Grecia.

Lo dicho, considero a Juan Laborda un excelente analista, aunque de cuando en cuando su vena podemita le lleve a decir sinsentidos y medias verdades.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La encrucijada de las petroleras: a 30 dólares el barril, ninguna cubre el dividendo. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Ene 2016)

*paketazo*

¿ Y las noticias de que se puede hundir el precio más todavía cuando los iraníes abran el grifo ?

¿O es que piensas que ya está descontado ?

Gracias




paketazo dijo:


> El petróleo ha tocado ya casi esos 28$, no puedo comprar USO con USA cerrada, a ver de aquí a la tarde como reacciona, pero si está sobre 28$ es posible que arrime una pequeña compra para promediar a la baja (poca cosa, unos 500€ o 600€), no vale la pena arriesgar más con una bajada tan vertical. Es más, si comprase y viera que en una semana rebotase con fuerza, es posible que vendiera 1/2...como dije al empezar este post, las gráficas verticales (subida o bajada), son muy peligrosas, las que hemos de buscar son las laterales crecientes a largo plazo (salvo que busquemos especular evidentemente)


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2016)

amador dijo:


> *paketazo*
> 
> ¿ Y las noticias de que se puede hundir el precio más todavía cuando los iraníes abran el grifo ?
> 
> ...



Hombre cuando una noticia nos llega a la masa, ya está más que descontada en los mercados. Lo que sucede es que los mercados exageran siempre los movimientos, tanto de subida como de bajada.

Siendo sincero, no esperaba que se perdieran los 32$, pero ya ves dónde estamos, y no me avergüenza admitir mi error, pero ya vaticiné que no se podía arriesgar mucho tal y como estaba la bajada en cuanto a verticalidad y velocidad.

Habrá un gran rebote, no tengo dudas, pero no sé si de 28 a 33 o de 22 a 26...por eso, hasta que se estabilice la brutal bajada, hay que ser muy cautelosos. Ya hay en páginas de burbuja un post de un tipo que está palmando 2500€...a día de hoy ya será mucho más, por meter a "saco" en un producto apalancado. Nunca inviertas lo que no puedas permitirte perder.

Ver números rojos de -3000€ es duro de aguantar, y no vale cualquiera, sobre todo gente de a pie.

No recomiendo a nadie en absoluto que compre petróleo por nada del mundo, solo digo lo que yo puedo hacer, y de momento, como podéis ver, mi primera entrada ha sido mala, y pierdo 150€, pero eso es soportable para mi economía, y considero que el riesgo mereció la pena, y lo sigo pensando.

otra cosa sería que viera una perdida latente de -5000€, cosa que me dolería bastante y no me dejaría dormir bien.

Un saludo, y mucho cuidado con el dinero, reservadlo que vendrán grandes días para invertirlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, amador: Imagino que paketazo ya te responderá a lo que planteas, pero él suele basarse en el AT en la toma de sus decisiones y ya dijo que los $28 le parecían interesantes para entrar y, efectivamente, lo son, pero claro NADIE ahora mismo tiene un cien por cien de seguridad hasta dónde puede caer el precio... En lo personal, empiezo a creer que se va a ir más abajo y, quizás, podrían perforar esos $26 que fije como objetivo más "improbable" y ya ves lo cerca que ya están.

Este fin de semana he leído mucho sobre el Crudo y, la verdad, no vamos a engañarnos y NO "pinta" nada bien para el sector, más bien todo lo contrario, aunque pienso que sigue siendo un buen "producto" de inversión a largo plazo. Eso SÍ, el "timing" lo conseguirán muy pocos y la mayoría serán los de SIEMPRE...

Saludos.

Edito: NO creo que nos hayamos equivocado en nuestras "percepciones" y ahí siguen estando nuestros comentarios. Ni se han perforado tus $28 ni los $26 que llegué a plantear. Además, nosotros ya dimos unos determinados precios en el Crudo a casi el doble del precio actual...


----------



## plastic_age (18 Ene 2016)

Hace pocos días fui a una tienda de compra y venta de MP.
Vendí una maple leaf de oro, me dieron un poco menos de 1000 €. (Pura necesidad)
Delante de la persona que me atendió, me quejé de que yo había caído en la trampa de los burbujistas de la vivienda: el oro nunca baja-
Él me dijo que no pasarían 3 años sin haber un repunte hasta dejarlo al nivel de 2011, o más.
Lo que dijo lo encuentro normal, como metalero que soy, pero es que si quieres tenerlo líquido sólo está el bancolchón.
¿Qué opináis?
¿A largo plazo subirá?


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hace pocos días fui a una tienda de compra y venta de MP.
> Vendí una maple leaf de oro, me dieron un poco menos de 1000 €. (Pura necesidad)
> Delante de la persona que me atendió, me quejé de que yo había caído en la trampa de los burbujistas de la vivienda: el oro nunca baja-
> Él me dijo que no pasarían 3 años sin haber un repunte hasta dejarlo al nivel de 2011, o más.
> ...



Te exigió algún tipo de certificado de procedencia de la moneda. 
¿factura de compra?, ¿procedencia?

¿Te pidió los datos para realizarte el pago?...¿creó una ficha con lo que le vendías, la fecha, lo que te pagó, te pidió DNI, dirección?

Es simple curiosidad.

¿si subirá?...eso creo, pero no se cuanto, ni cuando.

Siento que hayas tenido que vender esa pieza, yo no me he visto en la necesidad, pero tiene que "joder" bastante desprenderse de algo que compraste con toda la ilusión de mundo.

Un saludo


----------



## plastic_age (18 Ene 2016)

_Te exigió algún tipo de certificado de procedencia de la moneda. 
¿factura de compra?, ¿procedencia?

¿Te pidió los datos para realizarte el pago?...¿creó una ficha con lo que le vendías, la fecha, lo que te pagó, te pidió DNI, dirección?
_
Sólo me pidió el DNI, pues la moneda podría estar robada.
Suerte que por ahora conservo los pandas, tanto en oro como en plata, pero si pintan bastos otra vez, pues cabreo total.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, el precio que te dieron es el actual en la recompra y, quizás, por el foro hubieras sacado algo más, pero vamos la obtención de liquidez fue casi inmediata... ¿No? Y, en ese aspecto, el Oro ha cumplido su objetivo de "seguro" y "reserva de valor". Otra cosa es que hayas "perdido" dinero en función de cuando comprarás esa Maple, pero también te lo podías haber gastado en cualquier otro menester y ahora mismo no tendrías ese dinero. Insisto en lo que digo siempre: los MPs NO son para hacerse "ricos" y menos en los "físicos"... pero SÍ para cubrir casos de "necesidad".

Claro que el Oro, y también la Plata & resto MPs, volverá a subir y seguro que sobrepasará los anteriores máximos, pero eso requiere de tiempo y paciencia... En lo personal, sin haber "prospeccionado" posibles precios futuros, creo que a partir de este año y, sobre todo, a partir de 2018 debiera de cambiar la actual tendencia lateral/bajista... Sin embargo, no parece ahora el momento más adecuado para aventurar unos posibles precios que están bastante lejanos. Esto es como en el Petróleo, tampoco sabemos si éste se mantendrá bajista durante mucho tiempo y es algo que dudo, pero bueno de momento está donde está...

Saludos.


----------



## filibustero (18 Ene 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hace pocos días fui a una tienda de compra y venta de MP.
> Vendí una maple leaf de oro, me dieron un poco menos de 1000 €. (Pura necesidad)
> Delante de la persona que me atendió, me quejé de que yo había caído en la trampa de los burbujistas de la vivienda: el oro nunca baja-
> Él me dijo que no pasarían 3 años sin haber un repunte hasta dejarlo al nivel de 2011, o más.
> ...



Por Curiosida, se puede saber la tienda?
A mi solo se me ocurre ,el Andorrano.


----------



## plastic_age (18 Ene 2016)

_sobre todo, a partir de 2018 debiera de cambiar la actual tendencia lateral/bajista... Sin embargo, no parece ahora el momento más adecuado para aventurar unos posibles precios que están bastante lejanos. Esto es como en el Petróleo_
Muchas gracias Fernando, siempre tu buen sabe en estos campos.
La tendencia lateral bajista no puede seguir para siempre. El mantra sería: "el oro puede bajar, pero sólo hasta cierto punto".
Y ya que hablas del petróleo, ¿qué carajo está pasando con el petróleo, si cada se consume más y hay menos.
Hace 10 años, en 2006, ví un documental que me acojonó, Petróleo humo y reflejos, y desde luego no daba estos precios no los imaginaban ni por casualidad.
Pienso que lo bueno que le puede pasar al petróleo es que se acabe de una puta vez y funcionaran los motores con agua.
Pero eso no es negocio de nadie y los poderosos no quieren perder sus privilegios.
Pero, aparte de mis deseos, ¿alguien sabe por qué el crudo baja, con la que está cayendo?

---------- Post added 18-ene-2016 at 12:46 ----------

_


filibustero dijo:



Por Curiosida, se puede saber la tienda?
A mi solo se me ocurre ,el Andorrano.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_
Lo siento filibustero, no puedo dar nombres.
Entre otras cosas, le sube la adrenalina a Fernando.
Y no quiero importunarlo ni hacer publicidad gratis, que bastante ratas son.


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2016)

Una señal de máxima importancia que precedió los cracs bursátiles mundiales de 1929, 2000 y 2008 se ha puesto en marcha.

ALERT: Major Signal Preceding Global Stock Market Crashes In 1929, 2000 & 2008 Was Just Triggered! | King World News (en inglés)

Un signal majeur qui avait précédé les Krachs boursiers Mondiaux de 1929, de 2000 et 2008 vient d (en francés)


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- frisch: Gracias por el aporte, pero eso ya lo coloqué hace unos días (post 2031) y es bastante importante cara a mi estudio de Prospectiva...

- plastic_age: A veces se necesita "tiempo" para discernir el porqué de determinados comportamientos y, en las Materias Primas, muchísimo más... Personalmente, esta caída tan pronunciada en el precio del Petróleo NO me "cuadra" dentro del conocimiento que yo pueda tener de esos mercados. Voy a ser más CLARO: hasta que no vea un suelo "creíble" en el Cobre NO tendré una cierta "claridad" al respecto.

Hombre, plastic_age, hay un exceso de oferta y escasez en la demanda, aunque me temo que no la que está descontando el precio actual del precio del Petróleo. Por tanto, aquí hay bastantes más cosas y de consideración: sigo opinando que la cuestión Geopolítica es la más fundamental... Van a intentar "estrangular" económicamente a determinadas naciones y, de paso, auspiciar una mayor "tensión" socio-política... que, probablemente, se traslade a buena parte del planeta.

También están los "réditos" que se se van a obtener en el sector petrolero y es que obligarán a fusiones, compras a bajos precios, etc. De hecho, hoy leía que Suncor iba a extender su oferta por Canadian Oils Sands y también que Shell parece que va a ir a por la británica BG Group...

Luego, y aquí no tengo los suficientes conocimientos científicos para afirmarlo rotundamente, puede que la naturaleza del Crudo NO sea la que "dicen" y, por tanto, no sea tan escaso como se afirma por ahí. Yo ya llevo décadas escuchando que se acaba y, de momento, lo único que veo es que se sigue bombeando a lo "bestia"...

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (18 Ene 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Me he hecho muchas veces la pregunta del porque han llevAdo el precio del petróleo hasta estos niveles ,por ahora.

Y siempre me contesto lo mismo ,PARA JODER ECONÓMICAMENTE A RUSIA.
No encuentro otra razón de peso para que lo hayan llevado hasta donde esta, me imagino q ningun pais productor le interese un precio tan bajo, y sin embargo algunos como Arabia Saudita no hace nada para reducir la producción, yo pienso q lo q dejan de ganar se lo darán por otro lado, por eso siguen en sus treces.

Bueno eso es lo q pienso, igual estoy equivocado.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## pamarvilla (18 Ene 2016)

El desplome del precio del petroleo tiene guasa, ya veremos qué costo tiene este movimiento sobre el tablero de ajedrez mundial. Por ahora Irán se reincorpora al mercado del crudo.

Irán vuelve al mercado de petróleo con 500.000 barriles diarios extra | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Mientras en nuestra España, como ya ha pasado el período de campaña electoral, nos suben el butano... cosas del sistema.

Respecto a nuestro país os dejo una interesante entrevista al controvertido García-Trevijano. Airea algunas verdades incómodas sobre nuestro establishment. 
Trevijano: "En los partidos sólo creen los aprovechados y los tontos"

Y este artículo del profesor Centeno, por cierto incondicional de Trevijano
Independencia de Cataluña: España, cayendo en el abismo. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, amtt: Mira, este tema que comentas ya empezó mucho antes: con las sanciones contra Rusia... Aunque, si somos un poco "sagaces", vemos que la "jugada" forma parte de una plan mucho más amplio e insisto en que éste tiene -o lo parece- un carácter geopolítico. Y aquí los "perjudicados" van a resultar TODOS, sino al tiempo...

Y dejo un "ejemplo"...

- Las pérdidas de la UE por las sanciones contra Rusia ascienden a 90.000 millones de euros

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Ene 2016)

_El volumen de las bolsas ha sido más bajo ya que hoy lunes el mercado norteamericano permanece cerrado por la festividad de Martin Luther King
_

Lo matan ellos y hacen festividad de ello.

¡Qué país!

Lo siento, no he podido evitarlo.


----------



## Flip (18 Ene 2016)

Fernando eres un crack te contest por email !!

Buenas siento no estar mas pendiente del foro por motivos de trabajo…. No se como vais con el tema de la entrada de Repsol 
Pero estoy tentado a darle a la tecla .. quizás pongo pronto la primera orden , aunque la cabeza me pide esperar

Repsol capitaliza 12.000 millones
Deuda 15.000 millones 
Ya hablábamos anteriormente del nivel de deuda cierto? Difícil lo va a tener para poder pagar la deuda con el petróleo a estos precios 

Puede ser que el dia 27 pueda incluso presentar beneficios negativos compensados por extraordinarios 

Por otro lado parece que las caídas de SACYR (6%)hacen presagiar que la información sesgada ha llegado ya y la gente de negro de sacyr vende porque saben que el dividendo lo van a sacar!

Cada vez veo mas probable salvo conflicto en Middle east que llegara .. Repsol a 6-7 euros


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2016)

buenas tardes ,,, el tema del petróleo , esta claro que quieren "liquidar " oferta. La demanda ya la han puesto a raya estos últimos años. 
yo creo que Arabia , le quedan pocos años de producción , los usanos lo saben y por esto se acercan a Irán y la pataleta de Arabia es producir sin mirar nada.
lo normal seria pensar en precios bajos de petróleo en unos años , pero están tensando la cuerda y un conflicto armado en la zona exacta dispararía el precio.

solo hace falta un loco hundiendo un barco en el estrecho de Ormuz y se lia la del pulpo ,, y justamente de locos no andamos justos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, el precio que te dieron es el actual en la recompra y, quizás, por el foro hubieras sacado algo más, pero vamos la obtención de liquidez fue casi inmediata... ¿No? Y, en ese aspecto, el Oro ha cumplido su objetivo de "seguro" y "reserva de valor". Otra cosa es que hayas "perdido" dinero en función de cuando comprarás esa Maple, pero también te lo podías haber gastado en cualquier otro menester y ahora mismo no tendrías ese dinero. Insisto en lo que digo siempre: los MPs NO son para hacerse "ricos" y menos en los "físicos"... pero SÍ para cubrir casos de "necesidad".
> 
> Claro que el Oro, y también la Plata & resto MPs, volverá a subir y seguro que sobrepasará los anteriores máximos, pero eso requiere de tiempo y paciencia... En lo personal, sin haber "prospeccionado" posibles precios futuros, creo que a partir de este año y, sobre todo, a partir de 2018 debiera de cambiar la actual tendencia lateral/bajista... Sin embargo, no parece ahora el momento más adecuado para aventurar unos posibles precios que están bastante lejanos. Esto es como en el Petróleo, tampoco sabemos si éste se mantendrá bajista durante mucho tiempo y es algo que dudo, pero bueno de momento está donde está...
> 
> Saludos.



Yo desde que adquirí oro y plata duermo mucho mejor. Se que si todo se jode, si todo se va a la mierda, y si pierdo todo, tengo un balón de oxigeno (y tiempo) bastante importante, y que me puede salvar la vida, literalmente. 

Si toda la pasta que "gaste" en metales el año pasado, lo hubiera "invertido" en la Bolsa, ahora mismo estaría llorando.


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2016)

no tenéis la impresión de que entre el tema de que las renovables son lo mejor ,,, que si nos han engañado con los motores diésel ,,,, el petróleo es tan abundante que lo van a regalar ,,,, el coche eléctrico ya esta aquí ,,,, la salida de las manos fuertes en cúspide de precios ,,, no estarán demonizando el petróleo , para que todo el mundo hinche la burbuja de las renovables ?
el petróleo es de pobres ,, lo que se lleva ahora es el coche eléctrico,,,ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Flip: Gracias... pero bueno ya me conoces de hace tiempo... ¿No? Respecto a REP, si te soy sincero ahora NO metería un Euro ahí y el otro día me la saqué. Estuve analizando el tema de la deuda y, sobre todo, como se han "disparado" los Bonos que tiene emitidos y, además, espero que las Bolsas sufran un fuerte varapalo, especialmente la española. Entonces, será el momento de plantearse REP u otras petroleras si es que interesa ese sector. ¡Ojo! porque precios muy deprimidos en el Crudo durante bastante tiempo, pasarán con toda seguridad una fuerte factura a las petroleras, por tanto creo que NO hay que correr detrás de los precios, incluso si se diera un rebote que pienso sería muy puntual.

Por cierto, Flip, creo que esta madrugada -aquí- se van a dar datos macro muy importantes de la Economía china y creo que el más importante va a ser el del PIB... que parece va a salir "flojo". ¿Cómo lo ves?

Quedo pendiente de tu privado, como en la anterior ocasión... 

Y os dejo esto...

No sé, pero el articulo me ha recordado a "Bancolchón"...

- Italy Banks Lose $82 Billion of Cheap Financing From Savers - Bloomberg Business

¿Estanflación? Ahora todo el mundo habla de un escenario deflacionario, pero ya hace algo más de un año que escribí que podíamos llegar a esa complicada situación y que ya existe en muchos lugares de nuestro país. Por ejemplo, ¿hablamos de la provincia de Cádiz?

- The Daily Bell - Stagflation Cometh: Gold, Too?

Saludos.

Edito: astur_burbuja, tú lo has dicho: se "duerme" mucho mejor sabiendo que se tienen MPs "físicos"... y para lo que "sirven".


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2016)

Fernando , el enlace de blomberg no funciona o


----------



## paketazo (18 Ene 2016)

timi dijo:


> no tenéis la impresión de que entre el tema de que las renovables son lo mejor ,,, que si nos han engañado con los motores diésel ,,,, el petróleo es tan abundante que lo van a regalar ,,,, el coche eléctrico ya esta aquí ,,,, la salida de las manos fuertes en cúspide de precios ,,, no estarán demonizando el petróleo , para que todo el mundo hinche la burbuja de las renovables ?
> el petróleo es de pobres ,, lo que se lleva ahora es el coche eléctrico,,,ienso:



Si mañana mismo los motores de explosión dejasen de usarse, y apareciera un medio de trasporte gratuito, limpio, y de implantación rápida y masiva, España quebraría en menos de un año.

La carga fiscal sobre la gasolina alcanza el 62% de promedio en los países de la Unión Europea frente al 54% en España (Sacado del 5 días)

Piensa que de cada 20€ que le enchufas al coche, casi 11 se esfuman. Ahora haz tus propias cuentas e imagina que mañana ya nadie saque su coche del garaje...

¡bien!, ya no contaminamos...¿1 año he dicho?...quizá he sido demasiado generoso, no obstante rápidamente se implantaría el impuesto del aire respirado (todo aquel ciudadano que respire aire dentro del estado europeo ha de pagar un canon).

*Timi* somos unos soñadores conforero, y así nos va. Menos mal que ninguno de nosotros llegará jamás a presidir el gobierno, pues quizá nos suicidaríamos en la primera semana al ver como funciona este tinglado realmente.

En cuanto a lo de las petroleras que comenta *Fernando*, yo me iría fijando sobre todo en los índices, S&P, IBEX...pensad que antaño REP tenía una situación económica más favorable, mayores yacimientos, menos número de acciones, y cotizó a precios cercanos a los actuales con el petróleo a más del doble de precio. 

*astur_burbuja* la bolsa está bien para "intentarlo", pero el oro está bien para dormir sobre él. La bolsa puede ser una muy "mala mujer" como compañera, mientras que el oro, es como una madre.

Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## astur_burbuja (18 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *astur_burbuja* la bolsa está bien para "intentarlo", pero el oro está bien para dormir sobre él. L*a bolsa puede ser una muy "mala mujer" como compañera, mientras que el oro, es como una madre.*
> 
> Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por los aportes.



Paketazo, gracias por esa perla...va directamente a la carpeta de MITICOS.


----------



## timi (18 Ene 2016)

y para reafirmar lo que comentas Paketazo , esta noticia

España e Irán negocian la creación de una refinería en Algeciras

el campechano , necesita un contrato como en su día tuvo el con Arabia , para su hijo ,,, y de paso mantener un porcentaje aceptable para el estado , que las mamandurrias ya no las podemos pagar los ciudadanos , y Arabia ya no esta para muchos trotes,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ene 2016)

Bueno, timi, ya veremos si esa noticia se convierte en "realidad"... ¿Sabes? Tengo la p. manía de darle a la "cebolla" y cuando hoy leí la noticia no pude evitar "sonreírme"... Vamos a ver, qué coño "pinta" una refinería de Irán en Algeciras...

¡Ah! SÍ, ahora recuerdo que no muy lejos de allí está Rota...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

- El precio del petróleo sigue en 28 dólares y la OPEP cree que en 2016 se reducirá la

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (19 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - El precio del petróleo sigue en 28 dólares y la OPEP cree que en 2016 se reducirá la
> 
> Saludos.



Menuda panda de mentirosos los saudíes , no tengo NPI de este asunto , cuanto más aprendo parece que menos se , pero no creo que sepan lo que va ha pasar , como mucho lo que ellos harán llegado cierto precio.

Un saludo.


----------



## plastic_age (19 Ene 2016)

_Luego, y aquí no tengo los suficientes conocimientos científicos para afirmarlo rotundamente, puede que la naturaleza del Crudo NO sea la que "dicen" y, por tanto, no sea tan escaso como se afirma por ahí. Yo ya llevo décadas escuchando que se acaba y, de momento, lo único que veo es que se sigue bombeando a lo "bestia"..._
Cuando tenía 14 años me dijerom que el petróleo tendría unos 29 años más, tengo 52 y aquí no no se acaba nada.
Por cierto , quería contestar a refinado, que no cree en el origen biológico del petróleo, que Titán , una de las lunas de Saturno, tiene muchos hidrocarburos.
El primero, como no, el metano. Mares de metano y lluvia de metano.
Pero también los hay complejos, y Titán no ha tenido vida, eso seguro.
Titán (satélite - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)


----------



## Flip (19 Ene 2016)

pib chino ya no se los cree nadie
Es evidente que serán lo flojo que quiera el gobierno que sean pero en cualquier caso antes del año nuevo chino se produce un repunte del consumo y las exportaciones 
Este año 7 de febrero

El pib se recoge provincia a provincia con los datos que ofrecen las oficinas regionales , vamos que si no cumples,... El partido toma cartas ... Que vas a decir
Pero si miras el consumo eléctrico ( véase las centrales que han cerrado) y el transporte de mercancías te das cuenta de la realidad

Qué pasará en los meses de primavera o verano el gobierno ha decretado cortes eléctricos en toda la provincia de zhehiang mayor exportadora. Van a cortar toda la electricidad industrial por la reunión del g20 obj disminucion de la polución será de órgano los exportadores están acelerando la compra de materias primas y aumentando los stocks

Otro dato que se manipula son las import / exporte cvia hongkong


----------



## atom ant (19 Ene 2016)

En mi opinión el futuro más lógico de los motores de automoción podría ser el gas natural ya que no habría que empezar desde cero, basta con una pequeña modificación y se pueden emplear los mismo motores diesel.
Saludos


----------



## timi (19 Ene 2016)

:XX::XX:

Oil price falls below $28 a barrel, or less than the cost of an actual barrel | Business News | News | The Independent

" costa més la salsa que els cargols "


y a todo esto , como esta el ratio oro etróleo ?


buenos días


----------



## amtt (19 Ene 2016)

Buenos dias.

Si teneis un ratito fijaros en lo q hace el petróleo cuando rusia se anexó crimea, bajo hasta 45 dólares/barril y despues se puso mas o menos en lateral hasta q empezaron los bombardeos rusos en Siria y desplegaron parte de su potencial , lo volvieron a bajar hasta lo q cotiza hoy en dia.

Casualidad? Yo creo q no.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Flip: Gracias por la información. Tú andas por ahí y sabes mejor que nosotros cómo andan las cosas por ese país tan "ambiguo" como es China. Por cierto, ya conocemos los datos "oficiales" que han publicado y que, seguramente, serán más "penosos" en la realidad, pero aún así siguen indicando desaceleración. Por aquellas "extrañas" razones que NADIE puede explicar, las Bolsas y las Materias Primas están subiendo... Y dejo un enlace sobre los datos publicados en China.

- El crecimiento económico de China se desacelera a su menor ritmo desde 2009 Por Reuters

# timi: El ratio Oro vs Petróleo está actualmente alrededor de los 37,22 y te recuerdo que la media histórica (desde 1946) está en los 14,83... Ese dato ya nos dice que la actual situación es, sencillamente, "aberrante"...

# amtt: La fecha más "indicatica" vs caída del precio del Crudo ya la dí por aquí hace ya algún tiempo y "coincidió" con la caída de Mosul en manos del EI. A partir, de ahí podemos encontrar fechas en las que se pueden relacionar los eventos geopolíticos sucedidos y la evolución del precio del Petróleo.

"Técnicamente", hay unos datos que son los que "mandan": El CFTC indica que las posiciones cortas no comerciales sobre futuros del Brent subieron en un 34% desde Noviembre pasado, acercándose al récord de 80.792 contratos a partir de finales de Agosto de 2015.

Y a este "pollo" su padre no le debió vender la "marca" España... aunque a todos nosotros nos "mareó" con la misma, evidentemente con fines "partidistas", sino de qué...

- Aznar Jr. recomienda a los fondos extranjeros dejar de invertir en España. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## chemachu (19 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # timi: El ratio Oro vs Petróleo está actualmente alrededor de los 37,22 y te recuerdo que la media histórica (desde 1946) está en los 14,83... Ese dato ya nos dice que la actual situación es, sencillamente, "aberrante"
> Saludos.



Buenas!

¿Podríais explicar este punto?

Gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

Hola, chemachu: Es sencillo: el ratio Oro vs Petróleo nos dice la cantidad de barriles de Crudo que se podrían comprar con una Onza de Oro. Y la media histórica es el promedio. Hace escasos minutos el ratio estaba 35,32... Sencillamente, DESPROPORCIONADO y más si tenemos en cuenta el precio al que cotiza el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

No me lo creo, más sabiendo el valor que siempre ha tenido el Oro en el mundo árabe y judío, pero ahí lo dejo...

- Arabia Saudí no compra reservas de oro e Israel no tiene

Como comentaba el conforero Dev-em, estos "pollos" como mínimo son MENTIROSOS y dejamos otros calificativos -que les "casan" más...- para otro momento.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No me lo creo, más sabiendo el valor que siempre ha tenido el Oro en el mundo árabe y judío, pero ahí lo dejo...
> 
> - Arabia Saudí no compra reservas de oro e Israel no tiene
> 
> ...



*Fernando* es que los petrodólares no van para los estados árabes, van para los bolsillos de unos pocos potentados, y son esos bolsillos los que se llenan de oro a espuertas.

Menudos son los seguidores de Alá...anda que no les gusta el rubio metal a estos artistas. Lo que pasa es que acumulan toneladas a nivel particular fijo, me juego mis pocas onzas a que es así.

Me llama más la atención el caso de Israel, pero de estos pájaros aún me fio menos que de los Chinos, que las matan callando. Los Judíos, son especialistas en enrevesar todo, para muestra el Talmud, que se cuestiona y da vueltas a todo lo que los cristianos dan por bueno al pie de la letra.

Israel, haga lo que haga, puedes tener por seguro que no lo aireará, llevan más de 2000 años peleando contra todo y contra todos, y en estrategia de ver oir y callar, son unos profesionales.

En conclusión, yo tampoco me lo creo.

por cierto, me he quedado fuera del petróleo en mi intento de comprar en las inmediaciones de 28, pues ayer estaba cerrado USA, y hoy parece que quiere rebotar, y como ya llevo algo, pues me espero a ver si regresa abajo o rompe definitivamente al alza.

El IBEX, una clara sesión de más a menos, poca fuerza, incluso con los índices USA en verde. Pocas ganas, veo tendencia bajista para rato. Nos esperamos a los 7000 ptos. a ver si se dan y lo que se tercia.

El oro en tierra de nadie, de momento nos vale, y ya hasta casi nos gusta verlo ahí, tranquilo, sin sobresaltos, es lo que buscamos en él de momento, cuando todo se precipite, ya veremos.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: NO, no tienen...

44 Fotos de Excentricidades de Multimillonarios en Emiratos Árabes | Fress

Conozco un poco la Cultura árabe y también la Judía, de manera que sé la importancia que, históricamente, les han dado al Oro y también a la Plata... Y los Bancos Centrales de esos países deben de tener bastante, por no decir MUCHO Oro, y otra cosa es dónde pueda estar depositado...

Hombre, no veo ahora mismo que NADA haya cambiado en torno al Petróleo y a las mineras... Simplemente, que los datos de China se han interpretado como les ha dado la "gana"... Han sido malos, pero no "peores" de lo esperado y eso que no entramos en el "detalle" del más que seguro "maquillaje contable" y que ya nos adelantaba el conforero Flip.

Por tanto, una vez "relajadas", parece que las Bolsas se han dado cuenta de que la REALIDAD es la MISMA que antes de que se publicarán esos datos... De todas formas, hay mucha sobreventa y no es descartable un rebote con cierto potencial, pero la tendencia de fondo es claramente BAJISTA...

Mira, aún no lo tengo muy "claro", pero antes de volver a entrar en el Crudo y/o petroleras me voy a esperar si el Cobre llega a dónde creo que se irá: en torno a los ¿$1,40? Habrá que vigilar también de "cerca" la cuestión geopolítica, ya que el Petróleo es sumamente sensible al mismo... Ahora bien, para Índices y acciones, quizás, sea mejor ver y esperar a qué hace el Cobre. Y si se ve ese precio "objetivo" que he dado, pues no hace falta deciros en qué situación se encontrará la Economía mundial.

En fin, simples "elucubraciones" que hago...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ene 2016)

Quería daros esta noticia porque si bien nada tiene que ver con el hilo (como casi todo sobre lo que escribo) creo que es interesante como información.

Hoy el INSEE (Instituto de Estadística Gabacho) ha hecho público su informe sobre población referente al año 2015.

Bueno, pues resulta que hay un retroceso inédito desde 1969 en la esperanza de vida de los franceses. Han fallecido 41000 personas más que en 2014.

Por supuesto, en lo primero en lo que han pensado los estadísticos es que parte de la explicación radica en que la población fruto del baby boom llega a cotas más altas de edad y, claro, llega un momento en el que se mueren. Pero una vez descartado este dato, como variable a tener en cuenta, sigue resultando que 30000 personas más han fallecido con respecto a 2014.

(la cifra total de nuevos criadores de malvas en 2015 ha sido 600 mil - me llama la atención la redondez de la misma pero es posible que sea una licencia que se ha tomado el periodista de Le Monde que ha redactado el artículo).

Bueno, lo interesante del informe del INSEE son las causas de tal pérdida de esperanza de vida (una vez deducido el factor baby boom).

1. Condiciones epidemiológicas
2. Condiciones metereológicas

Interesante, a mi me resulta muy interesante y seguiré este dato el año que viene. (_Edito: bueno si no entro a formar parte de los criadores de malvas_)

Para terminar: el INSEE afirma que la pérdida de esperanza de vida también ha sido constatada por Institutos de Estadística de otros países europeos y citan a España, Reino Unido e Italia (en este último país 68000 más que en 2014).

Os pongo el enlace al artículo. Sólo aparecen los primeros párrafos ya que está limitado a los suscriptores. Si a alguien le interesa el artículo en su totalidad que me lo diga en un privado y gustosamente se lo paso.

Bilan démographique 2015*: un recul de*l


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Este artículo nos da unos datos que me "casan" mejor con la REALIDAD de China...

- Chinese Shipyards See New Orders Fall by Almost Half in 2015 - Bloomberg Business

También éste es interesante...

- IEA Sees Risk of World Drowning in Oil - Bloomberg Business

Por cierto, me ha dado por mirar las "tonterías" que decía hace un año por este hilo...

- www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa...ucion-del-precio-del-oro-ii-470.html#13280298

Y me refiero a mí post nº 4696...Vaya, vaya... pues NO iba tan "desencaminado"... ¿No?

# paketazo: Hace un rato he visto que las Bolsas americanas ya se habían dado la vuelta, es decir estaban en "rojo" y también el Crudo volvía a caer con cierta intensidad... Ya veremos cómo acaban el día, pero la tendencia es la que ES...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (19 Ene 2016)

_solo hace falta un loco hundiendo un barco en el estrecho de Ormuz y se lia la del pulpo ,, y justamente de locos no andamos justos_
Ese estrecho puede darnos muchas dificultades, es fácil de taponar y pasa casi la mitad de crudo mundial por ahí.... Obama mandó regresar los portaaviones de esa zona, imagino por qué.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ene 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Diría que te equivocas... Verás, el portaaviones "Theodore Roosevelt" fue retirado por la necesidad de repararlo y por recortes presupuestarios, pero tengo entendido que iba a ser sustituido por el portaaviones "Harry S. Truman" y que debería estar durante este invierno en la zona de "influencia" de la V Flota.

Piensa que en las Flotas americanas, los Grupos de Batalla están liderados por portaaviones... Y éstos son uno de los "sellos" del Imperio.

Saludos.

Edito: El "Harry S. Truman" ya está en la zona...


----------



## frisch (20 Ene 2016)

Buenos días.

Os pongo un enlace a un vídeo de 10 minutos que explica muy claramente el proceso de titulización de las hipotecas. Mucha gente desconoce este proceso y, sin embargo, es la madre del cordero del sistema hipotecario y gran parte del porqué del desaguisado en el que estamos inmersos.

Recomiendo encarecidamente que lo veáis.


LAS TITULIZACIONES Y LA BANCA PIRAMIDAL ESPAÑOLA - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que las Bolsas han vuelto a su "tendencia" habitual en este mes, es decir CAER y ahora lo están haciendo con intensidad, aunque en línea con lo sucedido en los mercados asiáticos.

Y el Petróleo "tonteando" de nuevo con los $28... Hace unos minutos a $28,73. NO parece el mejor momento para entrar... pero el precio parece atractivo. Sin embargo, estimo que no se pierde nada por esperar a ver qué hace en torno a esos precios en los próximos días.

Aprovecho para dejar un buen artículo y en línea con lo que venimos comentando por aquí...

- China cae al peor nivel en 25 años... y no es sólo el PIB

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (20 Ene 2016)

Me parece muy interesante el desacople que se esta produciendo este mes de enero del precio de la plata respecto al del petróleo y del cobre.

Durante todo el 2015 cada vez que el petróleo (y el cobre) tiraban hacia abajo, la plata la ha seguido, como queriéndonos recordar que también la plata era una materia prima.

Pero durante este mes de enero, los caminos del petróleo y el de la plata se han separado. La plata se mantiene, con algunos altibajos, pero dentro de una franja estable alrededor de los 14 dolares, e incluso esos altibajos no coinciden en el tiempo con los movimientos del precio del petróleo.

Parece que el mercado empieza a darse cuenta de que la plata no es sólo una materia prima. Lo cual también me indica que "vienen curvas", ya que si la plata deja de comportarse como materia prima y pasa a ser "algo más", es que el sistema financiero está empezando a fallar.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (20 Ene 2016)

Todo se esta desinflando.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/SVSpdf/Predictions2016.pdf

Y parece que esto tambien afectara el oro. Asi que cuando podria costar una onza de oro 2000€? antes de 10 años no creo.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Ene 2016)

El oro seguirá siendo un buen refugio, máxime en la tempestad en ciernes. Salu2

https://vozpopuli.com/blogs/6848-paula-mercado-el-oro-invierte-su-tendencia-al-comienzo-del-ano


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# oinoko: El mes de Enero suele ser estacionalmente muy favorable para la Plata y eso ya lo comenté hace unos meses. Indudablemente, eso no quita para que su "resistencia" a seguir en su caída a otras Materias Primas sea cuanto menos "llamativa", aunque ya te digo que a mí NO me sorprende y decir que el Oro tampoco lo está haciendo mal... dentro del actual "contexto".

# racional: Una vez su "argumentación" es la de SIEMPRE: NINGUNA... Yo no sé lo que podrá costar el Oro de aquí a 10 años y, dada mi edad, como que me importa un RÁBANO... A fin de cuentas, se compró para cubrir "eventualidades" que se pudieran dar, incluido en ese plazo que comenta, y si no fuera así quedará como "herencia" y que en origen es el objetivo principal.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (20 Ene 2016)

Harry Dent parece otro vendelibros adivino ...



racional dijo:


> Todo se esta desinflando.
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/SVSpdf/Predictions2016.pdf
> 
> Y parece que esto tambien afectara el oro. Asi que cuando podria costar una onza de oro 2000€? antes de 10 años no creo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2016)

Hola, amador: No hace tanto tiempo que "desenmascaré" quién era Harry Dent, pero el "irracional" sigue sin enterarse... Harry Dent, como otros muchos, es un "vendedor" y que ha tenido tantos aciertos como desaciertos. Ahora, en estos momentos, es fácil ponerse a plegar "velas", pero esto que estamos viendo ya se veía venir desde hace dos años...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2016 at 16:17 ----------

Interesante...

- Who Killed JFK? - The Future of Freedom Foundation

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Ene 2016)

En el contexto de la presente situación convulsa de los mercados hay (cómo no) muchas interrogantes y también algunas certidumbres. En España lo tenemos un poco más complicado. Andamos con el paso cambiado desde hace tiempo, estructuralmente nuestra economía sigue siendo bastante frágil y mientras llega el tsunami... lo que apunta el artículo: cada día somos más pobres (no todos, claro), y no sólo quienes invirtieron en el Ibex.

La Carta de la Bolsa -
*
“Tarde o temprano tenía que ocurrir: cada día somos más pobres ¿Nos dará Wall Street la puntilla?.."*

Salu2


----------



## oinoko (20 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> por cierto, me he quedado fuera del petróleo en mi intento de comprar en las inmediaciones de 28, pues ayer estaba cerrado USA, y hoy parece que quiere rebotar, y como ya llevo algo, pues me espero a ver si regresa abajo o rompe definitivamente al alza.



Casi un 6% le están cascando hoy hasta ahora.
A 27,12 dólares los tienes ya. Te envuelvo 1000 barriles para regalo?

Vaya leche se ha dado el Ibex, y vaya ostia se está dando Wall Street esta tarde. Mañana seguirá la fiesta.
Y los Mass media achacando la culpa de todo a que baja el petróleo, como quien le echa la culpa a la lluvia o a las circunstancias, sin querer reconocer que quienes la han liado parda no son los Sauditas ni los Iranies.

Porque tiene que afectar la bajada del precio del petróleo a los bancos, la telefónica y las constructoras? 

La bajada del petróleo es una consecuencia más de la desaceleración global y no la causa. Pero la bajada del petróleo si que puede acelerar que se derrumbe el sistema Ponzi sobre el que se aguanta la economía global.

Tengo la percepción de que este ostión lo acabarán parando por intervención de los bancos centrales por los medios habituales: Imprimiendo más dinero, comprando directamente, etc. Pero también me da en la nariz que van a tener que quemar todos los cartuchos y que no les va a quedar más munición para parar la siguiente andanada que será en ¿verano? ¿octubre?.

Se admiten apuestas.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Ene 2016)

Que no cunda el pánico. No hay motivos para la alarma

El FMI sube su previsión para España pese a la incertidumbre política | Economía | EL PAÍS

...¿o sí?


----------



## frisch (20 Ene 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Se admiten apuestas.
> 
> Saludos.



Acepto la apuesta.

Un reset.

Pero es que yo creo que hay que entender una cosa. La economía no es el fin de nada. No estamos inmersos sólo en un proceso en el que el sistema (económico) se está yendo al garete. Estamos en un sistema global (no de globalizado) que está cambiando a marchas forzadas y que nos lo están metiendo o sí o sí.

Me explico:

Es la transformación (por no decir aniquilación) de todos los paradigmas que han forjado la Historia de Occidente desde la Revolución Francesa o, anteriormente, el parlamentarismo british. Y lo están haciendo como si nada. Francia: Estado de Urgencia. Bruselas: varias semanas con todos los bares del centro cerrados (o recomendado cerrar) por "posible" ataque terrorista. Austria: agur benhur a Schengen. Y bueno, tengo una lista inacabable de ejemplos.

Nosotros estamos preocupados por nuestro peculio, y es lógico, pero esto va más allá de si sube o baja el petróleo (ése es un medio, nomás). Esto, en mi opinión, es el anuncio de un nuevo orden de las cosas.

Obviamente, lo hacen vía económica porque ¿qué parte del cuerpo le duele más al bípedo erguido? Respuesta: el bolsillo derecho.

Luego, aceptando la apuesta:

Un reset acompañado de algo así como "hasta aquí hemos llegado y, a partir de ahora, su libertad, opinión o como lo quiera usted llamar, no cuenta. Nosotros le explicaremos en sucesivos comunicados cuál es el bien común. Manténgase conectado a su teléfono inteligente.

Edito: _me apuesto 1kg de garbanzos pedrosillanos y una ristra de chorizo que hago yo mismo._


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2016)

Bueno finalmente he pillado un pequeño puñado de USO a 7,98$ a ver lo que duran por encima de eso. Si veo que rebotase rápido y los osciladores se pusieran cachondos, igual largo todo...ya veremos si me cae esa breva.

En cuanto a los índices hoy, poco que decir, se profundiza la corrección de estos días, pero de momento nada fuera de lo normal (comparado con la bajada del petróleo, que eso sí está fuera de lo medianamente normal)

Sigo pensando en un IBEX por debajo de 7000 para decidirme por algo, si no llega ahí, pues no tengo prisa, me encuentro a gusto como estoy, y si llega, seguro me precipite en mi decisión, ya veremos.

*Frisch* yo también hago chorizos, de echo tengo un buen lote de ellos, pero pintan bastos, crie un cerdo vietnamita que me dijeron que eran la "ostia" de buenos para hacer chorizo, y la cagué...eso tenía más grasa que una foca monje.

Por cierto, yo acepto la apuesta siempre que me pongas fechas...pues no me vale un reset dentro de 100 años, pues dudo que ninguno de los dos la cobre. 

Yo no veo ese tal reset, salvo que me digas que ya lo estamos viviendo ahora mismo, de la mano de los estados y sus cada vez más restrictivas normas y sus más elevados impuestos...eso sí podría ser un reset, game over & insert coin.

Pagar impuestos y saber que muy probablemente no sirva para salvaguardar el futuro de nadie es muy triste, es como meter el dinero en una hucha/incineradora...pero bueno, esperemos que nos reinventemos (con o sin reset)

En lo que coincido plenamente es que lo del petróleo es una pijada como tantas, para entretenernos y justificar absurdos que nadie se para a razonar.

Es como decir, lleva 3 días soplando el viento de levante, y por eso cae la bolsa...vamos, que a pesar de que el petróleo es un indicador adelantado de la futura economía, en este caso la bajada y la verticalidad de la misma, son insostenibles e injustificables con argumentos clásicos.

La justificación es: ingeniería económica-ordenadores-volatilidad-especulación...y mucho dinero gratis en manos de creadores de mercado, que se dedican a jugar a un juego muy grande.

¿motivos?....todos los que se nos ocurran.

Por cierto *Racional*...el oro sigue manteniéndose "erecto"

Buenas tardes/noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (20 Ene 2016)

10 años

¿El cerdo? Ibérico, no vietnamita (pequeños luego en proporción más grasa que carne).

En cualquier caso yo no hablaba tanto del reset como de lo que le acompaña:

_"Manténgase conectado a su teléfono inteligente, le indicaremos qué hacer (debe)" _


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En mi opinión, y algo de información tengo al respecto, en el tema del Petróleo hay una guerra "soterrada" y de la que algunos no se dan cuenta y "otros" miran para otro lado...

Estoy totalmente convencido de que la cuestión es geopolítica, pero la están trasladando al mundo económico-financiero. Por ejemplo, sabemos que Rusia e Irán están exportando Petróleo a China en una especie de "trueque" en el que se está obviando al Petrodólar y la India también está evitando esa "divisa" en las importaciones de Crudo que hace de estos dos países.

En fin, creo que, independientemente, de algunos rebotes más o menos relevantes, todavía no se ha hecho suelo en el Crudo y creo que hoy ha llegado a perforar los $28 de forma bastante limpia, así que no me parece que pueda ser un soporte sólido. Hoy no he podido seguir los mercados, pero parece que la caída ha sido bastante dura... Luego, me miraré cómo han acabado. Imagino que en algún momento pondrán "punto y aparte" a la actual caída para así retomarla más "tarde", ya que con el tiempo se verán niveles bastante más bajos que los actuales.

# oinoko: Podrán seguir con el "parcheo" habitual, pero me da la sensación de que "ellos" mismos ya NO saben qué hacer... La mejor "prueba" de ello la tenemos en la decisión de la FED de subir los tipos el pasado mes de Diciembre... cuando sabían perfectamente cuál era el estado REAL de la Economía estadounidense. Sin embargo, querían "contentar" a los mercados y luego se han ido publicando datos macro que están echando por el suelo todo el "optimismo" que habían desatado con esa medida. NO, oinoko, no veo "salida" y lo PEOR es que puedan buscarla de la misma "forma" en que lo han hecho en otras ocasiones, vamos si esto se acaba recrudeciendo y descontrolando... Y aquí que cada cual "especule" con lo que acabo de comentar.

# frisch: De lo que puedo dar FÉ es que elaboras unos chorizos artesanos realmente magníficos. De lo "otro" prefiero no opinar, ya que hoy he tenido un día bastante agitado, de manera que prefiero "descansar" las neuronas... 

Por cierto, hoy me comentaban algo que desconocía y es que en el reciente discurso de Obama sobre el Estado de la Unión, el Jefe del Estado Mayor Conjunto, el General Joseph Dunford, le hizo un "gesto" manifiestamente despreciativo... Ya os he comentado en varias ocasiones que existen fuertes tensiones en los altos estamentos militares de los EE.UU.

Y dejo esto...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Bernanke: Don't Worry, China's $28 Trillion Debt is an "Internal Problem"

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Ene 2016)

Gracias Fernando, por lo de los chorizos.
Quiero dejar claro que yo no me dedico a vender chorizos. Los que hago, me los como y los regalo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## timi (21 Ene 2016)

hablando de chorizos ,,,,

The European banking system may have to be recapitalized on a scale yet unimagined, and new "bail-in" rules mean that any deposit holder above the guarantee of €100,000 will have to help pay for it.

World faces wave of epic debt defaults, fears central bank veteran - Telegraph


buenos días.


----------



## pamarvilla (21 Ene 2016)

Sobre el carácter geoestrategico vía presión económica no hay demasiadas dudas respecto al actual desplome del precio del crudo. 

El impacto que tiene en países como Rusia, Venezuela o Irán es evidente, y sirve para doblegar voluntades o facilitar políticas más amistosas de los afectados sin tener que echar mano de soluciones militares. Esto de alguna manera puede estar pactado con Arabia Saudita. 

Petróleo barato: el arma menos pensada de Estados Unidos para doblegar a sus archienemigos - 26.12.2014 - LA NACION *

El petróleo barato impacta en los enemigos de EEUU


O bien que Arabia Saudita y otros países árabes quieran quebrar la potencialidad del Imperio en el mercado petrolífero (fracking, esquistos). Muy probablemente tendría lugar una reacción desde el Imperio para desestabilizar mucho más toda la región (Siria, Irak, Libia, etc...). 
Oh my God! :ouch:

LA CAÍDA DE PRECIOS DEL PETRÓLEO: UN ATAQUE CONTRA RUSIA QUE PUEDE PROVOCAR UNA 3ª GUERRA MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y Rusia ya empieza a tener serios problemas con la geoestrategia petrolífera.

Rusia es la principal víctima de la 'guerra del petróleo' entre EEUU y Arabia Saudí - elEconomista.es

La crisis ya duele de verdad en Rusia: el petróleo barato entierra al rublo. Noticias de Mundo

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Muy bueno el artículo enlazado en el que uno de mis analistas favoritos, Ambroise Evans-Pritchard, recoge las declaraciones de William White, ex Economista Jefe del Banco de Pagos Internacionales, que es en última instancia el auténtico Banco Central de los Bancos Centrales... Por tanto, una voz muy autorizada y para tener en cuenta, sobre todo si sabemos "leer" lo que intenta transmitir. En fin, que aconsejo su lectura.

# parmavilla: Gracias por los aportes y que, evidentemente, todavía no me he podido leer. Bien, respecto a Rusia, te diré que ya están tomando medidas para contener la "sangría" que les está provocando la crisis derivada de los bajos precios en el Petróleo y también en el... Gas, ya que NADIE está hablando de él, a pesar de su indudable importancia. En principio, van a reducir el presupuesto nacional en un 10% en prácticamente todas las partidas con la única excepción de... Defensa.

Bueno, parmavilla, el Rublo NO es ninguna divisa importante en el mundo, al igual que tampoco lo son la casi totalidad de las emergentes, incluidos todos los BRICS y la única que parecía "salvarse" era el Yuan, pero éste parece condenado a continuar con su devaluación y se especula con que pueda llegar a tener cierta intensidad... Ya veremos, pero no "pinta" NADA bien, pero dentro de un contexto mundial que parece se va a "extremar" mucho más.

A ver si cuando tenga tiempo analizo los datos actuales de Rusia y el impacto que está teniendo la Crisis allí. Tengo la suerte de contar con informantes que residen en ese país.

Y os dejo esto...

- ¿Volvemos a 2008?. Blogs de Perlas de Kike

Por cierto, y antes de dejarlo, el Crudo "tonteando" con perder los $28... a $28,07. Y el Bund pulverizando sus máximos históricos... a 161,130.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2016)

Interesantes...

- Vozpópuli - Y las élites mirando a otro lado, silbando

- Financial Repression Authority

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (21 Ene 2016)

Hola foreros:
Estoy aprendiendo a cortar vídeos y he conseguido esto, a ver qué opináis.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2016)

*plastic_age* Pues creo que ha quedado bien cortado. Enhorabuena por esa nueva faceta.

En cuanto al contenido, Max K. es un tipo antisistema "por motivos bien argumentados siempre", que apoya la tenencia de oro, de BTC, y está que se come a los banqueros, y sobre todo al gobierno británico y USAno.

Las manipulaciones todos las intuimos, por eso, ante la duda hay que tener algo de oro por si Max K, lleva razón...que yo pienso sí la lleva.

¿2016 el año del oro?...podría ser, sobre todo si hay una corrección profunda en los mercados de RV, pero tampoco lo veo en nuevos máximos, si acaso y por poner una predicción, en caso de que las bolsas hagan aguas, lo veo sobre 1400$ OZ.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## racional (21 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *plastic_age*
> 
> ¿2016 el año del oro?...podría ser, sobre todo si hay una corrección profunda en los mercados de RV, pero tampoco lo veo en nuevos máximos, si acaso y por poner una predicción, en caso de que las bolsas hagan aguas, lo veo sobre 1400$ OZ.



Estos dias ha habido una correcion profunda en las bolsas y se ha visto que el oro apenas ha reaccionado, asi que no hay muchas esperanzas, mientras haya deflaccion todo seguira igual o peor, pero y si la deflacción dura para siempre? el panorama no es muy alentador.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2016)

¡Ay! "Señor", que no me escuchas... Bueno, voy a tener que abrir mi particular "Libro de P..." para explicar algunas "cositas" básicas de Economía y así nuestro "maestrillo" puede ir adquiriendo conocimientos o cuanto menos le proporcionamos "pistas" para buscarlos...

La Deflación NO puede durar para siempre... ¿de dónde sacamos esa mera "conjetura"? Una cosa es que la Deflación se asiente y entonces es muy difícil salir de ella y lleva su tiempo... es decir, bastantes años. Si buscamos un "comparable" histórico nos tendríamos que dirigir a la Gran Depresión de los años 30 y donde la Inflación no llegó hasta 10 años más tarde... en 1940.

Ahora bien, alguien se cree que la "teórica" época deflacionaria actual ya no lleva bastantes años instalada o es que hay todavía quienes se creyeron lo de los "brotes verdes"... Vamos, que NI p. IDEA de cómo funcionan realmente los ciclos económicos.

Actualmente, hay algo que nuestro "amigo" obvia y es que la impresión desbocada sin contrapartida, SIEMPRE ha acabado con altas tasas de Inflación, pero claro eso de momento está "controlado" puesto que forma parte de los balances de los bancos privados y de los Bancos Centrales, de ahí que no se genere Inflación "oficial" y otra cosa es la del "bolsillo" del ciudadano corriente... donde la tan cacareada "Deflación" NO se está notando.

Y, ¿"racional"?, en la actual situación económica y la que puede venir... los MPs tienen su "lugar" y eso se lo digo desde la "ortodoxia" económica. Y acabo aquí y la "clase" se la regalo...

Por cierto, fuerte rebote hoy en las Bolsas, "gracias" a lo que explicaba: Draghi ha asegurado que al "moribundo" le seguirá inyectando "morfina" o lo que se tercie... Y esperemos que mientras van ganando "tiempo", puedan dar con algún tipo de "solución"... porque sino estamos "apañados".

Más tarde, miraré de enlazar algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (21 Ene 2016)

Hola, lo que esta claro que a estas alturas mucha gente, que no toda, ya sabe que la banca es un negocio piramidal que todos aceptamos porque no podemos hacer nada para cambiarlo. Da lo mismo que sepas que es un timo o no, para vivir en el día a día, yo la diferencia la veo en que el que es consciente de ello puede "prepararse" por si la pirámide se desploma. Estamos obligados sí o sí a participar aunque no queramos, nadie puede vivir sin una cuenta en el banco.
Ya veremos como le va al oro, espero que no le vaya mal, pero tampoco quiero que llegue a 8.000€ porque sería señal de estamos en Mad Max...

Un saludo


----------



## plastic_age (21 Ene 2016)

_Estos dias ha habido una correcion profunda en las bolsas y se ha visto que el oro apenas ha reaccionado, asi que no hay muchas esperanzas, mientras haya deflaccion todo seguira igual o peor, pero y si la deflacción dura para siempre? el panorama no es muy alentador._
No he recortado bien el vídeo, estoy aprendiendo como puedo, pero el señor del vídeo que como bien dice Fernando, echa fuego contra los bancos, dice que los bancos, los que mandan en el mundo financiero, o los que mandan en el mundo sin más, harán todo lo que puedan para mantener el precio del oro bajo.
De momento, lo están consiguiendo, pero no pueden parar la avalancha de compras de oro... voy a intentar poner el vídeo de entero.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2016)

Aquí os dejo la traducción que han hecho en "El Robot Pescador" del artículo con las declaraciones de William White... Je,je,je... también en el blog han tomado "nota" de lo que comentaba sobre lo de saber "leerle"... Es de agradecer.

- RECONOCIDO ANALISTA ADVIERTE QUE EL SISTEMA FINANCIERO MUNDIAL VA A LA QUIEBRA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (21 Ene 2016)

Mañana tenemos un interesante estreno cinematográfico: "La Gran Apuesta", la película que relata por qué se hundió la economía de Estados Unidos en 2008

Los canallas de Wall Street siguen fanfarroneando

Y seguimos en las mismas, siguen fanfarroneando.


----------



## plastic_age (21 Ene 2016)

Aquí tenéis el vídeo entero, es un poco largo, son 26 minutos para quien quiera estar un rato entretenido, os aseguro, sobretodo a los metaleros hasta la médula, que os gustará.


----------



## andyy (21 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Aquí os dejo la traducción que han hecho en "El Robot Pescador" del artículo con las declaraciones de William White... Je,je,je... también en el blog han tomado "nota" de lo que comentaba sobre lo de saber "leerle"... Es de agradecer.
> 
> - RECONOCIDO ANALISTA ADVIERTE QUE EL SISTEMA FINANCIERO MUNDIAL VA A LA QUIEBRA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Joder Fernando ¡¡¡ No sé que pensar... el artículo es un artículo, pero la "nota del robot" está escrita con tal saña que me ha puesto los pelos como escarpias


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ene 2016)

Pues, andyy, aunque NO la suscribo en su totalidad, SÍ que en buena parte... Y si lo "reflexionas" tiene sentido, sobre todo lo referente a la destrucción de una determinada "clase media" e incluso me permitiré preguntarte: ¿Cuántas veces has escuchado la referencia a los 100.000...? A fin de cuentas, cómo crees que iba a ser un "Reset" con los MISMOS "pollos" en las MISMAS "Instituciones"... Es "paranoico", pero tiene su "sentido". Otra cosa es que nos haga "gracia", que evidentemente MUY POCA y en los "deberes" se tienen que incluir determinadas "posibilidades" que pueden darse o no... Eso el tiempo nos los dirá...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2016 at 23:01 ----------

Y parece que algunos insisten en recordarnos porqué debemos seguir haciendo los "deberes"...

- "Se gesta una tormenta": Grecia reaviva el miedo a la ruptura del euro - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Parece que ya está en marcha el "punto y aparte" al que me refería anteayer en cuanto a "secar" las caídas en las Bolsas y Materias Primas. En esta ocasión, el "efecto Draghi" ha vuelto a funcionar y ahora falta que la FED mueva "ficha"... que lo hará. Por su parte, el Crudo ha superado limpiamente los $30... En los Bonos es donde noto falta de "confirmación" y siguen muy "tensionados". Bueno, en parte es mejor que haya un "frenazo" a una caída tan brusca en las Bolsas, aunque en la tendencia de fondo me parece que NADA ha cambiado, pero como decía el otro día ya volverán a retomarla...

Y dejo esto... Je,je,je... que mal se les da MENTIR.

- Vozpópuli - Draghi desmiente que el BCE vaya a pedir más capital o provisiones a la banca

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2016)

Por si a alguno le interesa, meto orden de venta a las 15:30 para USO al precio que esté, del 60% de todo lo que llevo.

Me quedo con el otro 40%, y recojo algo de calderilla para ver de que va este tiovivo, y esperar a ver por dónde nos salen.

Rebote lógico y esperado en IBEX, el RSI estaba con una sobreventa brutal, pensé que rebotaría antes, pero están llevando todo a los extremos, tanto las subidas como las bajadas.

Dónde se corta el bacalao es en USA, y hoy mismo leía que el maestro (no me cae nada bien) Soros, se ha posicionado corto en el S&P, y este no da puntada sin hilo...supongo que llevará corto dese 2100ptos, y lo dirá ahora para producir un efecto arrastre mayor, pero bueno es saberlo aun que sea tarde.

El oro en tierra de nadie por enésimo día más.

De momento que nadie se emocione, las líneas cantan bajista de largo plazo, y eso quiere decir que de momento las subidas son rebotes, veremos si logran que sea algo más.

Buenas tardes a todos.

*edito (vendido 60% USO a 9,09$)*


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: En su momento, ya me comentaron que Soros estaba corto en el S&P 500 y hace ya algún tiempo, de manera que estas revelaciones que hace ahora NO son desconocidas en la "Industria"... Bien, tampoco era tan difícil de "ver" y eso que el S&P 500 apenas ha corregido los excesos... a pesar de que lo puedan llevar más arriba de lo que ahora está, a fin de cuentas ya sabemos cómo funciona este "negocio": han metido una barrida a los "cortos" en toda regla. ¿Es sostenible este rebote? Pues, ni pajolera idea, pero la verdad NO creo mucho en él, pero como dices la sobreventa era "bestial" y era esperable una reacción como la de ayer y hoy... Esperemos que tenga cierta continuidad y permita la recomposición de carteras a quienes puedan ir con el "paso cambiado".

Y dejo parte de lo comentado por Soros...

Soros Reveals He Is Short The S&P 500: Warns China Will Have A Hard-Landing, Says

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-ene-2016 at 19:19 ----------

Tremendamente irónico...

- Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Is Mario Draghi a Bare-Assed Emperor With No Clothes?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2016)

Inteligente artículo... a pesar de que no parece el día adecuado.

- Goldman Sachs baja el precio del petróleo, por Mijaíl Leóntiev

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Inteligente artículo... a pesar de que no parece el día adecuado.
> 
> - Goldman Sachs baja el precio del petróleo, por Mijaíl Leóntiev
> 
> Saludos.



Aquí con que nos quedamos *Fernando*?

Con el inicio del artículo : *"los 20 dólares de Goldman Sachs no son un pronóstico. Son una guía. "*

O con la última parte: "*“El precio del petróleo se estabilizará para finales de año y alcanzará los 50 dólares por barril”, declaró el jueves la directora del departamento de Frankfurt de Goldman Sachs*

Supongo que nos quedaremos con ambas...lo bajarán si quieren a las inmediaciones de 20...recordemos que hace 2 días tocó 27,6$, y probablemente, cargarán de contratos largos de petróleo, y lo subirán a 50$ para finales de año con cualquier excusa como llevamos diciendo todos meses.

Un muy buen artículo para los que pretendan entender por que cae el precio del petróleo, llevo insistiendo en ello, *pura y dura especulación*

Buenas noches a todos, buen fin de semana, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ene 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo... SÍ, el artículo pone de muy "mala leche", pero por las verdades como puños que suelta. ¿Que dónde nos quedamos? Pues, amigo mío, lo da a entender el articulista: En el "aire"... Ese que mueve la dirección de los precios, independientemente de las consideraciones "reales" o qué ha pasado en el mundo en estos dos últimos días para un cambio tan radical en el precio del Crudo. Simplemente, NADA... y siguen jugando a un "rol" que consiste en PURA y DURA ESPECULACIÓN. Y no hay NADA MÁS, fuera de ese "aire"...

Por cierto, estos HdP de Goldman Sachs hoy se reiteraban en que para finales del 2016 el Euro andará por los 0,95... ¿Apostamos? Ahora mismo, parece casi "imposible", pero vistas sus "predicciones" en relación al Oro y al Crudo... pues vamos a tener que darle unas "posibilidades" mayores de las que el "raciocinio" nos aconsejaría... ¿No?

En fin, el que no quiera verlo es porque está "cegato" perdido...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, estos HdP de Goldman Sachs hoy se reiteraban en que para finales del 2016 el Euro andará por los 0,95... ¿Apostamos? Ahora mismo, parece casi "imposible", pero vistas sus "predicciones" en relación al Oro y al Crudo... pues vamos a tener que darle unas "posibilidades" mayores de las que el "raciocinio" nos aconsejaría... ¿No?



Y eso de qué forma podría afectar al precio del oro? Un dolar por encima del euro, cotizando el oro en dolares no es el mejor escenario para los europeos que compren oro, no?

Muchas gracias por los aportes!


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Hombre, los 0,95 en el par EUR/USD suponen una devaluación aproximada de casi el 13% en nuestra moneda "única"... Claro que nos faltaría ver cuál sería la cotización de la otra variable: el Oro... Si bajará pues para no "perder" dinero tendría que bajar en la misma proporción y la peor situación es que subiera mientras la divisa cayera... Evidentemente, esa es una "incógnita" que ahora NO podemos despejar y tampoco sabemos si se verán esos 0,95, pero estos "pollos" de Goldman Sachs suelen "acertar" en los precios, aunque NO en el "timing", ya que en el Oro tardaron lo suyo... pero no cabe duda de que lo consiguieron.

Si te sirve de ejemplo, te diré que, aunque soy eminentemente "platero", en los dos últimos años vengo promediando compras pequeñas en el Oro y si comparamos los precios vs EUR de hace dos años, vemos lo siguiente: a estas fechas, más o menos, en 2104: el EUR a 1,35 y el Oro a $1264 vs 2016: el EUR a 1,08 y e Oro a $1098. Con estos datos podemos comprobar que el EUR ha perdido en torno al 20% y el Oro un 13%. La conclusión que sacamos es que el Oro ha bajado bastante menos, pero vamos que esto tampoco es una "Ciencia exacta"... porque puede suceder también que un día "X" el USD se deprecie fuertemente contra el EUR o que ésta moneda acabe despareciendo, aunque ésto pueda parecer ahora mismo como muy "improbable". O, simplemente, que todo el Sistema monetario mundial se vaya al "carajo"...

En fin, yo sigo viendo al Oro, y también a la Plata, como unas buenas "alternativas" para tiempos convulsos, es decir como "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor". Como "inversión" también tiene su lugar, pero aquí NO se pueden controlar los "tempos" y puede convertirse en uno de larguísimo plazo...

Y dejo esto...

- Bolsas: Derrumbe de la bolsa: ¿Estamos ante una caída del 30% o del 65%?. Noticias de Mercados

- BREAKING THE COMEX: First The Collapse Of Registered Gold Stocks, Now Silver?? : SRSrocco Report



Saludos.


----------



## hidalgos avecremistas (23 Ene 2016)

Buenas a todos los foreros.
Lo primero agradecerles sus interesantes aportaciones en este gran hilo. Los lectores lurkers estamos en deuda con ustedes por todo lo que aquí se aprende.
Por mi parte solo comentar que Alberto Cárdenas, analista al q pueden seguir en twitter y que ha venido clavando sus predicciones del mercado bajista en el petroleo, ahora apuesta tanto por un fortalecimiento del EUR( a corto plazo lo ve en 1.10$) como sobre todo una subida duradera del oro.
Me parece que dado su track record es para tenerlo en cuenta.

Saludos


----------



## Flip (23 Ene 2016)

Ya que veo que paketazo es de los mios, juega de vez en cuando al casino

Para los amantes del riesgo ( Ojo se puede perder todo)

He comprado GBSN a 0.125 cts … Un paquetito de 10.000 acciones ( puedo perder 1250 euros) posiblemente 
Esta es una compañía que cotiza en nasdaq y ha pasado de 366 usd a 0.11 usd 
Han diluido al accionista warrants convertibles y ha pasado a tener ….

GBSN: Summary for Great Basin Scientific, Inc.- Yahoo! Finance

han conseguido 20 millones de USD de capital 

Riesgos a corto plazo 

Tiene un periodo de gracia de Nasdaq de 180 días que caduca en 11 abril-2016 si no cotiza 1 usd por acción y una capitalización minima de 35 usd 
Será des-listed ( ahora capitzaliza 4 millones de dólares)
----
En mi opinión harán todo lo posible por llegar a este nivel o se van a la mierda 
Han conseguido 20 millones , y digo yo (Quien ha metido 20 millones en este compañía sabe más que yo)
Están pendientes de resolución de FDA de un nuevo mecanismo de diagnostico molecular 
Creo que la semana que viene podría tocar 0.40 cts por acción ( ….)
Resultados el 17 de febrero post mercado .. Seran buenos ¡!!
Si supera esto hay quien la ve en el rango de los 5-10 usd en 6 meses 

Es como ir al casino pero… hagan juego ¡!!! Cada uno con su dinero lo que quiera


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: Me parece que NO... aunque eso ya te lo responderá él si lo estima oportuno, pero paketazo ya está de "vuelta" -al igual que yo- de las "emociones fuertes"... para entrar en acciones del tipo que propones. Otra cosa es el Crudo y donde hay unos fundamentales muy sólidos, independientemente de lo que está sucediendo ahora en torno al mismo.

Sin embargo, como tú bien dices, cada uno es muy dueño de su dinero y debe ser consecuente con el uso que le dé... y si las cosas no salen "bien" pues ya sabe a quién pedirle "explicaciones": a él mismo...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ene 2016)

*Flip* te deseo suerte. Ya he comentado a finales de los 90s y primeros años de los 2000, me dediqué con ganas y fuerza (pasta) al mercado OTC y Nasdaq. Pegué pelotazos sonados de 200% o más en una semana, y palmé el 100% de lo invertido otras veces.

Conclusión: si te gusta la adrenalina que se siente al ver saltar un valor que llevas, adelante. Yo solo te diré que tras unos 5 años en estos mercados (OTC), pues Nasdaq sigo si se tercia, perdí más que gané, pero lo peor no fue palmar la pasta, fue el tiempo dedicado a una "ciencia" de la que no saqué nada en claro (una estrategia que funcionara).

He mirado ese valor que nos aconsejas, y a primera vista es un todo o nada. Tiene dos Gaps abiertos de escape uno en 0,12 y otro en 0,20.

El primero lo cerrará en breve, quizá lunes, y posiblemente de entrada a corto en 0,20$ o algo menos. La zona de 0,32$ es un duro hueso que si la rompe, harás bastante dinero.

No sé quién ha metido 20M aquí, pues capitaliza solo 4M, y con esos 20M podía haber opado la empresa para lo que quisiera.

Lo bueno que tienes es que has entrado a buen precio, yo me ponía un stop en la zona límite de 0,185$ por ejemplo y seguiría soñando.

Tengo un buen puñado de empresas en seguimiento sobre todo del Nasdaq, y del sector biotecnológico, sin embargo, no meteré nada hasta que no vea unos índices a precios que considere atractivos.

Te deseo mucha suerte, y sinceramente te lo digo, si peta los 0,32$ harás algo de dinero...verla a esos precios que dices, ojalá, cosas más difíciles he visto en estos mercados americanos.

Gracias por el aporte, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

Je,je,je... paketazo, ¿qué te parece la noticia que enlazo? Y ya puestos a "especular", que es de momento "gratis"... ¿quién tiene muchos "papelitos" de colores para tumbar los precios en los mercados de Futuros?

Lo que decía ayer: "CEGATO" de Cojones para NO verlo... Y ya no entro en las consideraciones geopolíticas que pueda haber detrás de la información aportada.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...emos-china-compra-petroleo-a-un-ritmo-record-

Y sigo manteniendo el mismo "mantra" de SIEMPRE: "prioricen" Despensa + aquello que tenga valor en la vida cotidiana más Bancolchón y MPs...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (23 Ene 2016)

gracias cracks

evidentemente como os comente es momento casino,... arriesgo una onza de oro 
y a ver como acaba ,... en cualquier caso pura adrenalina , hace poco compre en una subasta unos dados romanos epoca imperio preciosos.. imagino que lo llevamos en la sangre somos latinos 

el momento es muy jodido llevo metal fisico y petroleo en usd , inditex que soltare la semana que viene por la divisas y espero a repsol... , aun asi estoy por encima del 90 en liquidez,... de vez en cuando me da por ir al casino y jugar, como se que los resultados seran buenos es muy probable que el cierre de cortos lleven a la accion a los 0,40 cts ... en cualquier caso ya os contare...

sls


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: No sé... A mí REP siempre ha sido una empresa que me ha gustado, pero después de dedicar unas horas a analizarla, pues como que me he "enfriado" mucho en relación a ella y podría considerar su compra a niveles bastantes más bajos y con un Ibex-35 mucho más abajo y acompañado por el resto de los principales índices mundiales, especialmente el S&P 500. También habrá que tener en cuenta la otra "variable" importante: el precio del Petróleo.

En REP NO me ha gustado que las inversiones se reducen en un 40%, sobre todo en el negocio de exploración, es decir que eso significa renunciar a la tasa de reposición de reservas y esa es una muy MALA noticia.

Luego, tenemos la reducción de plantilla en 1500 empleados para ahorrar -debieron pensar en ESO antes de comprar a Talismán y más al precio que lo hicieron...- y "mejorar" la eficiencia... Pues, eso en realidad es un "contrasentido" dentro de la industria petrolera.

Y tenemos el tema del "famoso" dividendo y cuyo mantenimiento pretenden que sea en su "formato" actual: el "Scrip". Esto es que el dividendo cobrado va a ser equivalente a "cero", ya que quienes lo cobren en efectivo van a hacerlo diluyendo parte de su participación en la compañía... Además, todo ello dentro de un contexto de precios en el barril que están muy alejados de la realidad actual, aunque este negocio del Petróleo es muy cambiante y qué mejor prueba tenemos que lo sucedido en los dos últimos días.

Por último, tenemos el tema de la deuda y que obligará a la desinversión de activos... Sin entrar en los sobre costes futuros que tengan las futuras emisiones y el tema de las Divisas.

Resumiendo, REP es interesante, pero a precios muy inferiores a los actuales, al menos en mi modesta opinión. Otra cosa es lo que hagan las Bolsas en el corto plazo o el mismo Crudo.

Saludos.

Edito: # Flip: Mí NO al 2035 te lo comenté por privado... ya que por aquí no sabrán a lo que te refieres ahora mismo. La "liquidez" -vía Bancolchón- podría tener una duración limitada, pero más que SUFICIENTE respecto a la depositada dentro del circuito bancario. Todo depende SIEMPRE de lo activos que nos mostremos ante situaciones que requieren de eso: MOVILIDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (23 Ene 2016)

Bien creo que hemos hablado bastante sobre el tema Irán-saudí chií-sunita
Y el campo de pruebas Yemen

Cierto es que en un primer momento el banco-colchón sería imprescindible pero duraría muy poco . Pasaríamos rápidamente al barter y por supuesto al metal

La verdad es que el petróleo a 250 no lo veo porque si no the end

Bueno creo que este mes me voy a centrar en comprar algo de municiones por si acaso ya que con el timing siempre me dice Fernando que estoy muy equivocado mi fecha 2035

La verdad es que cuando las cosas se ponen feas los acontecimientos pasan de crecimientos aritméticos a exponenciales


----------



## frisch (23 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y tenemos el tema del "famoso" dividendo y cuyo mantenimiento pretenden que sea en su "formato" actual: el "Scrip". Esto es que el dividendo cobrado va a ser equivalente a "cero", ya que quienes lo cobren en efectivo van a hacerlo diluyendo parte de su participación en la compañía...



Buenas tardes Fernando y contertulios.

Por las informaciones que tengo, el tema de los dividendos (y no me refiero sólo a REP) parece que va a pasar a la hemeroteca de Patrimonio Nacional (e Internacional) e incluso es posible que le hagan un hueco en el museo de Madame Tussaud.

Es, por decirlo educadamente, la oblea, porque hasta hace no muchos años se invertía en acciones por los dividendos y era una manera de invertir en la empresa. Hoy en día, como todo es mentira, se invierte en acciones para vender en cuanto se ponga la cosa a tiro (y cada vez menos para el pequeño inversor que no entiende de bolsa). Antes era una cuestión de confianza ahora, pues ni se sabe.

Los dividendos, por lo que yo sé, irán menguando de forma generalizada.

No sé lo que pensáis vosotros.

Un saludo.


----------



## timi (23 Ene 2016)

saludos , estabilizarse a 250 lo dudo , pero puntualmente por que no? lo que esta claro es que , no es que tendremos tiempos interesantes ,es que ya están aquí.

La Reserva Federal de Dallas pide a los bancos que no informen sobre el valor real de los créditos petroleros

Irán y China firman 17 acuerdos para multiplicar sus lazos económicos y comerciales

y dejo un poco de centeno ,,,

Pésimo arranque de los mercados - Economía Directa 22-1-2016 en Economia directa - iVoox


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Hace muchos años, cuando me dedicaba a la Bolsa, SÍ que tenía en consideración a aquellas empresas que tenían un buen balance y repartían dividendos interesantes. Ahora me coge un poco "fuera de juego", pero me lo estoy mirando, ya que actualmente el ahorro conservador está "cercenado"... Realmente, en los últimos años, he trabajado con mis FI y PP, pero siempre indexados y que suele ser la mejor forma de "equivocarse" menos... Por regla general, siempre me ha ido bien así y no creo que cambie la forma de "trabajarlos", a fin de cuentas yo busco retornos modestos y en torno al 4%-5% anualizado. Y este año se presenta complicado, por no decir casi "imposible"...

Supongo que, poquito a poquito, iré mirando diferentes empresas. El otro día me dio por "profundizar" en REP y claro lo que "venden" con el "dividendo" no se ajusta a la "realidad", por tanto estamos hablando de "maquillaje contable". El problema reside en que se está popularizando el "Scrip" y así consiguen meterla "doblada" al pequeño inversor. Dicho esto, está claro que también siguen existiendo empresas con una buena rentabilidad por dividendo y, sin haberlas analizado aún, podría citar a BME, Enagás, REE, Gas Natural... Lo "malo" es que estas empresas caen poco en las correcciones y hay que fijarse en ellas cuando las caídas son muy fuertes.

En fin, frisch, es cuestión de dedicar tiempo a ello y analizar bien a las empresas...

# timi: Un Crudo a $250 en estos momentos NO es sostenible de ninguna de las maneras ni "puntualmente". Ese día -si llega- ya puedes agarrarte los "machos"... Mira, aún recuerdo lo que viví en la Crisis del 1973 y aquello me "marcó" mucho, de manera que en todas las Recesiones que posteriormente he vivido, pues no me ha ido tan mal porque aprendí mucho de aquella, a pesar de que era un adolescente... aunque en aquellos tiempos ya se era casi un "tío", nada que ver con los tiempos actuales.

Para que te hagas una idea, el Petróleo pasó de $19,05 en Abril de 1973 a los $51,32 de Enero de 1974... ¡Ojo! son precios con la Inflación ajustada.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ene 2016)

- Jan 22, 2016 Key Gold Stocks Rally & Russell Index Woes Morris Hubbartt 321gold ...inc ...s

- Investing in Silver - 3 Must See Charts

Saludos.


----------



## racional (23 Ene 2016)

Desde cada pico del oro ha estado 8 años bajando. Si el último pico fue en 2011, significaria que seguiria bajando hasta 2019.







Ademas coincide con el ciclo de 30 años de las commodities.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Veo que sigue a la "deriva"... No hay problema en que se pase por aquí, pero por favor un poco más de Seriedad y de Argumentación... Esos dos gráficos que pone NO sirven para NADA...

Vamos a ver, en el Oro hay que colocar un gráfico como mínimo de los últimos 100 años y ajustar la Inflación para tener una mejor FOTO... Se lo digo porque entonces el "rollo" ese de los 8 años NO se sostiene de ninguna manera. Mire, le voy a dar un simple ejemplo: el máximo histórico del Oro ajustando la Inflación fue en Febrero de 1980: $1991,57 y el último lo marcó en Octubre de 2011 en los $1799,49. Por cierto, el ajustar la Inflación es algo que se hace habitualmente en los EE.UU. para analizar el "valor" de "X" y, ya de paso, le diré que uno de los "picos" del Oro fue en Enero de 1934 con el Oro en los $627,17 ajustando la Inflación e insisto en ello.

El gráfico de las Commodities "tres cuartos" de lo mismo...

---------- Post added 24-ene-2016 at 00:12 ----------

Es más, le añadiré que los precios se miden en Dólares y los EE.UU. no son los mismos en 1934, 1980 o 2011... Por no hablar de que no se pueden mezclar "churras con merinas" como es hacerlo con la política monetaria del Dólar con el comportamiento de los precios.

En fin, que no es tan "sencillo"...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Las consecuencias de la crisis petrolera en las que no había pensado | Periodismo Alternativo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y vale la pena que lo leáis... Bien, más motivos para "potenciar" Bancolchón y si promueven determinadas "medidas", es decir la prohibición del efectivo, ya nos dará tiempo de gastarlo cómo nos salga de los COJONES y fuera de las posibles "tropelías" que tienen en mente estos HdP... 

Manda HUEVOS que Noruega AHORA "caíga" en lo de los controles de capitales y demás gilipolleces... Desde luego, los países nórdicos han sido el mejor lugar para intentar llevar a la práctica este "experimento" y es que quién va a "desconfiar" de esos países tan "limpios" y "democráticos"...

- Norway's Biggest Bank Demands Cash Ban | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ene 2016)

Ya a finales de 2014 se empezó a escuchar que Suecia para el 2017 tenía previsto eliminar tanto la moneda como el billete, ya que apuntaban que únicamente el 85% de las transacciones se completaban en metálico.

Afortunadamente eso no va a suceder, ya que hace pocos meses el Banco Central Sueco anunció una nueva serie de billetes y monedas.

Here are Sweden

Pero eso no quiere decir que no estén "tanteando" el tiempo y la forma, y estoy seguro que algún día llegará. Llegará el día en que al Estado no le interese que los ciudadanos puedan disponer libremente de su capital, se eliminen los cajeros y se implante hasta para comprar una barra de pan el uso de tarjetas o dispositivos similares.

De un plumazo se eliminaría la economía sumergida, al no poder abonar por determinados trabajos a alguien que tenga tpv, y sobre todo, se podrá seguir qué compramos, dónde y cuánto. Algunos pueden pensar que esta situación es futurista y una estupidez, lo mismo hubiera pensado yo si con 20 años me hablan de internet y el whatsapp...

Con noticias como estas los metales pueden reportarnos buenos beneficios, el balconchón para efectivo, si se diera esta situación, no lo veo Fernando, posiblemente esta medida llevase otra pareja, una Ley mediante la cual se invita al ciudadano a depositar en un plazo determinado el efectivo en su cuenta bancaria, debiendo dar explicaciones pasados una cantidad dada y avisando de que en fecha X el dinero no ingresado perderá su valor. (Ya pasó con los billetes de la República)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Bueno, por si lo desconoces, en Suecia la barra de pan o las "chuches" ya se pagan con "plástico" y ya hace años de ello... Por este hilo, suele andar un conforero que vive y trabaja allí, de manera que puede corroborar lo que comento, pero vamos tengo muchos amigos y conocidos en aquel país y sé de lo que estoy hablando.

Otra cosa, es que, como bien dices, estén "tanteando" y no sé porqué pero antes lo veía muy "lejano", pero últimamente lo veo bastante más "cercano", que no quiere decir "inmediato"...

Arbeyna, Bancolchón sigue siendo una de las mejores opciones -hay bastantes más...-, porque SIEMPRE en medidas tan drásticas da tiempo o margen para realizar los oportunos "movimientos". En cualquier caso, Arbeyna, hoy mismo tú puedes retirar 3000 Euros de tu cuenta corriente e ingresarlos de nuevo al día siguiente... Bien, a partir de ahí estás sujeto a que Hacienda te pregunte acerca de la procedencia de ese dinero ingresado y no le vale que digas que lo sacastes el día anterior. Hoy en día, Arbeyna, tienes que demostrar que el dinero es tuyo si está fuera del circuito bancario... y ya puedes ser el tío más legal del mundo.

Mira, los MPs son una de las "opciones" que apuntaba, pero también presentan el mismo inconveniente que me pones en relación al Bancolchón, pero desde luego sería más "defendible". Eso SÍ, aconsejo en la compra de MPs un "fifty/fifty", es decir alternar en el porcentaje que se considere conveniente las compras CON y SIN factura. A fin de cuentas, lo de no dejar "rastro" está bien, pero puede haber un momento en que se exija también demostrar la "propiedad" de los MPs. SÍ, Arbeyna, ya sé que el "Coleccionismo" podría librarse -lo hizo en 1933...-, pero en el Bullion sería mucho más complejo... ¿No te parece?

Por cierto, os dejo esto también sobre Dinamarca, aunque hace meses ya lo tratamos en este hilo...

- Dinamarca prepara el adiós del dinero en efectivo

¡Ah!, Arbeyna, y en Bancolchón entran -en función del capital- otras divisas "físicas" para diversificar...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, esto de prohibir el efectivo es una medida muy efectiva para que todos los ciudadanos tengan la obligación de mantener la "pirámide" bancaria. Como he dicho otras veces, es casi un delito no tener una cuenta bancaria, es imposible ser un ciudadano más sin ella. 
La medida de eliminar el efectivo sólo sería "decente" si hubiera una banca pública sin ánimo de lucro donde tu dinero no sea empleado para ningún tipo de negocio ni nada parecido, que sólo esté ahí, sin más... Vamos imposible...
Al final terminaremos cambiando monedas de plata por sacos de garbanzos o algo parecido.
Un saludo


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ene 2016)

Así es Fernando, en cualquier orden jurisdiccional tienen que demostrar que has cometido hecho ilícito, que eres culpable, excepto en el palo Tributario, si algo no cuadra a Hacienda, eres culpable, y partiendo de ahí, demuestra tu inocencia... Luego a algunos políticos se les llena la boca con lo del Estado de Derecho.... en fin.

Estoy a favor del balconchon, pero la situación no es la misma que en tiempos de mis abuelos (tengo 40) tecnológicamente algo hemos avanzando, aunque por otro lado también hemos perdido (intimidad, capacidad de decisión, etc) cada vez esta opción la veo más arriesgada, aunque diversifiques en otras divisas... fr. suizo? Corona danesa? dólar usa? pues anda que no están las cosas revueltas....

lo de los metales lo veo, siempre lo he visto, pero cada vez intentan acorralar más. Has leído lo de la propuesta que el legislador alemán está planteando sobre bienes que traen de cabeza a los grandes subastadores numismaticos de España por si el gobierno Español decidiera copiarla? y ojo, que todo lo malo se copia... si no la has leído dimela y luego os marco los puntos más conflictivos, ahora estoy con el.móvil y salgo en nada.

Pedernal, no lo dudes, en algunos sitios será así. garbanzos por plata, y si me apuras, quizá en países como venezuela ya lo sea.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2016)

No pueden prohibir el efectivo, si no ¿cómo coño compraremos el caballo o la farlopa cuando queramos relajarnos o irnos de fiesta?

Fuera bromas caballeros, la prueba irrefutable de que algo está pasando es que una cryptodivisa como el BTC y algunas hermanas pequeñas, están floreciendo en el desierto.

De echo ya mismo se puede mandar dinero a través de algunas cryptos sin saber el origen y el destino, vamos, que no es rastreable.

Cada vez que den una vuelta de tuerca a la prohibición del efectivo, el ingenio humano dará otra vuelta en sentido contrario.

Los metales son una manera buena de mantener un modo de efectivo por lo que pueda pasar, los que lo tienen más jodido (ya me gustaría tener ese problema), son los que tienen lingotes gordos sin factura...pero bueno, no seamos quisquillosos, con el conveniente descuento todo encuentra comprador, ya sea aquí, o en la China.

Internet nos vigila, pero también nos puede hacer libres, y pienso, aun que quizá me equivoque, que las mentes más brillantes a nivel informático, no trabajan para ningún gobierno o banco, si no que o van por libre o los han contratado las grandes empresas privadas tecnológicas...no es por sacarle méritos a los funcionarios públicos, pero estoy de acuerdo en algo que leí hace poco de un tipo que pienso sabe de lo que habla:

El jefe de RRHH de Google es tajante: El expediente académico no sirve para nada. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Veremos quién gana esta guerra, si los estados, o el ciudadano.

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Ene 2016)

Arbeyna, no dudes que si se prohíbe el efectivo volverá el trueque, ya que para hacerlo todo según la ley el banco PRIVADO siempre sería intermediario en cualquier transacción, cobrando su comisión, claro...


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ene 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Interesante debate lleváis, bajo mi punto de vista no creo que se elimine el efectivo, sería el acta de defunción del stablishment, ya que se crearían economías paralelas que dejarían de lado al obligado Fiat, me atrevería a decir que incluso habría zonas y determinados negocios en los cuales no habría cabida el dinero oficial.

¿Qué se utilizaría? Pues creo que un poco de todo, trueque, monedas locales, MP's, criptomonedas (no entraré en cual porque tanto puede ser bitcoin, burbucoin o una propia de la zona), materias primas, artículos básicos, etc. Lo interesante será que ese esperado "equilibrio" vendría por parte de gente que pasará del sistema o lo hará "a medias" (tributar, trabajar y vivir en lo oficial, mientras se crea una vida paralela en la zona no oficial).

Esto será permitido porque los más interesados en que existan esas otras vías serán los que oficialmente quieren evitarlo.

De verdad tengo ganas que lo intenten, ya se vería como pierden poder.

Saludos y que tengáis buena tarde


----------



## racional (24 Ene 2016)

Hoy en dia la tecnologia no esta preparada para eliminar el efectivo, las tarjetas de débito no sirven, tienen muchas comisiones y se estropean fácilmente. Asi que no creo que nunca prohiban el efectivo, lo que si haran es cerrar sucursales y cajeros automaticos para que sea mas dificil conseguirlo.


----------



## chemachu (24 Ene 2016)

Hoy en día ya se puede pagar con el móvil... Llevan ya un tiempo queriendo que sea algo habitual pero todavía hay gente mayor que no le infunde confianza...
La inversión que están realizando para la banca online es muy fuerte, pero son equipos e infraestructuras muy muy caras. Poco a poco nos obligarán hacia el online.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ene 2016)

Yo pienso que si se lo proponen, podrían quitar el efectivo sin más, así lo hicieron con los petrodólares y el abandono del patrón oro (oficialmente y para el ciudadano, que si pudiésemos mirar las posesiones de los que lo hicieron, nos llevaríamos más de alguna sorpresa), así que un decreto "por nuestro bien" lo podrían hacer.

El problema sería la principal ventaja de los banksters: las comisiones, sería difícil de asumir para el ciudadano; ya que tenemos la inflación, los intereses por crear el dinero (de la nada, por supuesto), los impuestos y los intereses por las deudas del estado. 

Un peaje más y encima visible de manera directa por el ciudadano (los otros se asumen porque los encubren de una manera u otra, ojos que no ven...), eso ocasionaría intentos de evadirlos, pasaros por los negocios de vuestro pueblo y comprobareis como prefieren el efectivo a los pagos con tarjeta u otro medio, claro hablo de compras pequeñas del día a día; evidentemente pagos de alta denominación no hay más narices que hacerlos vía banco.

Seguramente poco a poco la gente crearía economías paralelas que "pasen" del dinero oficial, al menos para gastos de subsistencia y muy posiblemente se crearían mecanismos para realizar transacciones para importes altos.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, un aporte

La Reserva Federal de Dallas pide a los bancos que no informen sobre el valor real de los créditos petroleros


----------



## frisch (24 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> No pueden prohibir el efectivo, si no ¿cómo coño compraremos el caballo o la farlopa cuando queramos relajarnos o irnos de fiesta?



Buenas noches paketazo,

Utilizo, y perdóname por ello, tu comentario, par contestar a todos los mensajes previos que anuncian la desaparición del dinero físico.

Vamos, que no es una contestación a tu comentario, excepto decirte que la farlopa y el caballo serán legalizados, luego pagados con plástico, tiempo al tiempo.

Por dos razones:

1. Porque es una fuente de ingresos colosal, y en algún momento el Estado omnipresesente tendrá que legalizar esos ingresos (ahora que los percibe via caja B) de tal manera que la población de los respectivos países acepte el consumo de dichas sustancias como si hiciera parte de una vida "normal" para "algunos" de los ciudadanos. Lo hacen ya Bélgica y España, entre otros, incluyendo en su PIB los ingresos generados por la prostitución estando ésta en una especie de limbo jurídico. Vamos, que esto es de traca. 

2. Porque controlar a la población que se droga pues es mucho controlar a la población, porque son muchos. Un ejemplo tonto. Usted consume farlopa, se presenta a concejal, el Estado lo sabe, lo cuenta y, usted no sale concejal. ¿Por qué? Pues por la misma razón que aunque el matrimonio homosexual está legalizado, en el ideario popular, un homosexual sigue siendo un maricón o una tortillera y, está muy bien que le pase a mi vecino pero a mi hijo o hija, eso ya, eso, como que me jode más.

Dicho esto.

Llevo desde la página 10 de este hilo diciendo que la siguiente es la desaparición del dinero físico. Eso para mí es más que evidente. Un sistema que se basa en una masa monetaria ficticia (es decir en apuntes contables "escritos" en un ordenador - no deja de ser eso - que dependen de un enchufe eléctrico - quitas el enchufe y desaparece el apunte - no puede menos que querer acabar con la prueba fehaciente de la masa monetaria, a saber, el papel. Si a eso se le añade que el papel, en si mismo, es también ficticio pues es que algo gordo se está preparando. El dinero físico se acabó. Se acabó. No le dé más vueltas.

Todo esto, por supuesto, tomará su tiempo y espero que me vaya a criar malvas antes de que sea la realidad cotidiana, pero es impepinable. No hay movimiento político, ni asociativo, asambleario, ni madre que la parió que pueda cambiar este estado de cosas. La prueba, un ejemplo entre doscientos mil: en el último año se han ahogado decenas de niños, mujeres y hombres en el Mare Nostrum y aquí no pasa nada (nada que lo evite). Eso sí, tiene usted la posibilidad de abrir una petición en Change.org para exigir que no se ahogue nadie más en el Mare Nostrum.



Buena suerte a todos.


----------



## amador (24 Ene 2016)

#racional

Las de "Chip" o "NFC" ya no se borran ...

... y el pago NFC por móvil está al caer en cuanto se aclaren con el estándar entre compañías ...

Los camellos y los servicios sexuales se acabarán cobrando en Bitcoins (tiempo al tiempo).

Anécdota:

En Helsinki los sábados por la tarde/noche había cola en los cajeros porque la gente tenía que sacar dinero para pagar el "guardarropa" de bares y discotecas, que es lo único que todavía se paga en metálico en la capital finesa.

Saludos



racional dijo:


> Hoy en dia la tecnologia no esta preparada para eliminar el efectivo, las tarjetas de débito no sirven, tienen muchas comisiones y se estropean fácilmente. Asi que no creo que nunca prohiban el efectivo, lo que si haran es cerrar sucursales y cajeros automaticos para que sea mas dificil conseguirlo.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ene 2016)

Respecto al platino, tengo la oportunidad de comprar un par de monedas de la URSS, en su día me las ofrecieron y no las quise, el precio no lo recuerdo pero era ligeramente más barato que el oro, estoy casi seguro que aún las tiene y con el tema de la bajada del platino quizás pueda obtener un precio razonable (no serán una ganga) y por supuesto mucho más bajo que el oro.

Lo que me tira para atrás es podérmelas quitar de encima fácilmente en caso de requerirlo, ya sabéis, mi situación no es mala pero tampoco quiero confiarme que la vida da muchas vueltas y no quiero que mis ahorros en reserva de valor se conviertan en una losa si por algún motivo tengo que claudicar.


----------



## marquen2303 (24 Ene 2016)

En Suecia puedes ir al super y comprar una manzana y pagar 3 kr con tarjeta y es lo mas normal, pero no solo eso también después de la pachanga entre amigos a la hora de pagar todos sacan el teléfono móvil para pagar con swish 10 ó 15 kr al colega que organizo el partido. También es cierto que hay una parte de la sociedad que sigue pagando con efectivo.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ene 2016)

frisch.- Precisamente quitar el efectivo es el talón de aquiles del sistema, aunque un control total y comisiones extra sin limites son cuestiones muy deseables, podría dar inicio a otras opciones monetarias de manera formal (o informal, que sería una buena definición).

Es decir, al paria excluido social del sistema le caen monedillas de vez en cuando y con eso y algunas donaciones en especie va tirando, no representa problema alguno para el sistema ya que su mismo entorno le proporciona la subsistencia (aunque sea robando), si quitas el efectivo no podrá malvivir, entonces tendrá que recluirse en lugares donde pueda sobrevivir.

Con unos pocos no habría problema, pero si se prevé el derribo de la mal llamada clase media, habrá una gran cantidad de gente que no se podrá controlar, quizás comiencen a vivir cerca de basureros -tal y como sucede en muchos países actualmente-, pero dentro de los parias habrá gente con conocimientos de todo tipo (le puede suceder a cualquiera ya que no hay para todos), quizás ellos comiencen a organizarse de alguna manera y requieran dinero para intercambiar sus conocimientos y el fruto de su esfuerzo, ahí entra el trueque y monedas improvisadas. 

Se hacinarán en sitios alejados de las ciudades modernas (provistas de la mayoría de los recursos disponibles, la última tecnología y las cosas más banales e innecesarias que le darán sentido a la vida de los seres que estarán dentro del sistema) en donde sobrevivirán como puedan, creando recursos y aprovechando los despojos de las ciudades del sistema.
Vamos, un Elisyum en toda regla; eso sí, el vivir dentro del sistema tendrá un precio (como todo), si quieres darte la "Dolce Vita" dentro, tendrás que acatar las órdenes sin rechistar porque el castigo será echarte del sistema.

Por un lado una jaula de oro donde tendrás todo lo necesario para vivir pero tener libertad y por otro tendrás libertad pero te costará sangre sudor y lágrimas poder sobrevivir un día más.

Joder creo que ya no veré pelis madmadxistas jeje

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: Cuando te sea posible danos información sobre este tema legislativo alemán. He oído algo, pero me gustaría conocer algo más "sólido" y por aquí también te lo agradecerán.

# paketazo: Ja,ja,ja... La de "cosas" que he visto que parecían "imposibles"... Bueno, lo del BitCoin ya sabes que me coge con una enorme "desconfianza", así que lo dejo para aquellos que tengáis más "confianza" en el mismo... Sin embargo, llegado su momento, NO creo que lo dejen "triunfar" y ojalá me equivoque. Mira, precisamente, lo que leí hace poco en uno de esos medios que me enviaron.

- Deutsche Bank: Cash will be Eliminated in 10 Years

Y es un aviso a "navegantes", ya que el CEO del Deutsche Bank "algo" debe saber... ¿No?

# Refinanciado: Amigo, no te compliques la vida, y tira a por el Oro. SIEMPRE te será más fácil encontrar "contrapartida" y, por tanto, liquidez casi inmediata. El Platino está bien, pero me parece más bien una apuesta "arriesgada" y para ese juego mejor el "papel"... Ahora bien, con un horizonte temporal muy lejano (por ejemplo, pensando en tus hijas), pues el Platino podría tener un gran valor... Sin embargo, si lo que te importa es el AQUÍ y AHORA, sin duda mejor el Oro.

# frisch: Todo lleva su "tiempo"... pero me parece que tenemos casi las mismas posibilidades de verlo como que no y eso que ya somos "mayorcitos". Como bien decías en un post anterior, ahora mismo no me gustaría tener 20 años viendo cómo se presenta el "horizonte"...

Saludos.

Edito: # Refinanciado: Lo que dices en tu último comentario es algo que ya está previsto en el movimiento Prepper americano y también en el mismo "colectivo" ajeno a ese país. No hace falta ver películas de tipo "madmaxista" para saber que hace décadas que están "organizados". Por cierto, algo ya te comenté en su momento... ¿Recuerdas a K.S., No?

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (24 Ene 2016)

Interesante semana ahead,..


estuve escuchando el archivo que posteo alguien sobre economia directo y hubiese sido interesante participar en el debate , el tal centeno creo que no tiene ni idea de lo que pasa en china entiendo que nunca habra estado alli pero bueno,...

Si USA ha imprimido papelitos , china mas... ni china crece al 6 ni crece al 3
otra cosa es que te creas los datos oficiales

Dragui

la marioneta del whatever it takes vuelve a salir debilitando el euro , y jodiendo asi un poco mas a las empresas americanas.. presionando el petroleo hacia abajo

el proximo martes resultados de apple que como sean malos parece que si... a ver donde va el nasdaq, ya sabeis el peso de apple en el Indice..



Petroleo

Las empresas de fracking americanas no les prestan ni billetes del monopoli
los bancos estan provisionando un 15% de los creditos del fracking, wells fargo por
ejemplo 1500 Milloncetes

Y estan pidiendo collateral,.. igual les ofrecen los contratos de compra sobre el cobre que usan los chinos de mr centeno

como la situacion puede llevar algun banco a la quiebra entiendo que la fed saldra al rescate esta vez y no dejara que caiga nadie ...porque ahora estamos peor q en el 2008

los creditos del fracking los han empaquetado y vendidos a inversiones que a su vez los han asegurado y las aseguradoras.. revendidos,.. a quien le suena esto_^


Arabia Saudí quiere sacar la compañía estatal a bolsa , porque} no prevén que el precio
del petroleo recupere y necesitan estabilizar sus cuentas
si es asi preparemonos para oir tambores de guerra 


la vuelta al proteccionismo,...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: Bueno, el Sr. Centeno es un buen economista y un "azote" del poder establecido, además disecciona perfectamente los datos económicos que se dan por estas latitudes. Otra cosa es la opinión política y, últimamente, se le está yendo un poco la "olla", aunque no hace mucho hablé con un amigo que lo conoce y me dijo que en persona es mucho más "coherente".

En lo que tienes razón es que está un poco alejado de la REALIDAD económica mundial y NO es la primera vez que "patina" en este tema... pero te diré que es un hombre ya muy mayor y que imagino se centra en nuestro país y que tiene "tela"...

Evidentemente, tú sabes más de China, por "conocerla" y trabajar en el sector en el que lo haces. Por mí parte, tengo mis "contactos" y llevo unos años avisando de lo que se estaba "cociendo" en la Economía china y está ESCRITO...

Descarta una guerra abierta entre Irán y Arabia Saudita, aunque no es menos cierto que se han medido y a base de bien en Irak, Siria y ahora en Yemen... Si hubiera una guerra entre esos dos países, sería muy difícil que todo el Islam no se implicará dado que los dos países lideran las dos principales corrientes de esa Religión.

Ahora bien, si "alguien" quiere montar un buen "pollo", NO hay que descartar una "Falsa Bandera"... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Ene 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ... quizás comiencen a vivir cerca de basureros -tal y como sucede en muchos países actualmente-, pero dentro de los parias habrá gente con conocimientos de todo tipo (le puede suceder a cualquiera ya que no hay para todos), quizás ellos comiencen a organizarse de alguna manera y requieran dinero para intercambiar sus conocimientos y el fruto de su esfuerzo, ahí entra el trueque y monedas improvisadas.
> 
> ...



Buenas noches refinanciado,

Podría ser así pero, en mi opinión, como los parias, supervivientes de ese estado de las cosas, no han practicado en su vida anterior el reconocimiento del prójimo como algo esencial para ser uno mismo, el tinglado acabará en un madmaxismo en toda regla. Volveremos a las cavernas.

¿Esa gente (podría ser yo) aunará esfuerzos para salvarse, aportando cada uno su saber, su atención hacia el otro, su querer que todos estén y vivan bien, convenientemente bien?

¡Uff!

Me temo que difícilmente se podrá practicar algo que no se ha aprendido antes. O dicho de otra manera, si no se ha sido antes así, no hay curso Asimil que te lo enseñe en 6 semanas.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ene 2016)

frisch: Precisamente porque será una ley de la selva requerirá medios de pago válidos (aceptados por todos los del entorno), si fueran todos cogiditos de la mano tipo Amish style no les haría falta el dinero, creo que habrá una especie de connivencia en donde se premiará el esfuerzo no en plan buenrollista sino más bien el tío que sabe arreglar una bici lo hará por un poco de comida o un médico que cure una herida una muela reciba dinero aceptado para comprar lo que necesite, ahí no habrá cabida para nadie que venda humo porque nadie estará interesado en su producto, por lo cual no recibirá ningún pago.

Será muy jodido y tremendamente duro pero un poco más justo si que lo veo (el que no trabaje que no coma...)

Por cierto, un vídeo interesante de un"submundo" nada más y nada menos que en Paris, claro, con diferencias abismales a lo que será, pero va encaminado hacia ello:

*El apasionante subsuelo de París*

_Viajamos con los cataphile a un destino único. A 20 metros de la superficie, en la ciudad de la luz, París, nos encontramos un submundo donde la libertad, la extravagancia y las nuevas emociones reinan. Aquí no vale el dinero y la policía no molesta. ¿Nos acompañas?_

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/aXnz2qpH3NE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## paketazo (24 Ene 2016)

*Frisch* conforero, las drogas hace décadas que son legales en el mundo "civilizado"...ya no me refiero al tabaco o alcohol, que también, si no a todo ansiolítico, antidepresivo, relajantes, estimulantes...que bajo la tutela de tu psicólogo, psiquiatra o médico de cabecera, se asegurarán de que no abandones el redil, pagues tu correspondiente cuota a las grandes farmacéuticas y al estado, y logres efectos secundarios y adicción que ha de ser tratada por especialistas y con nuevos fármacos que te mantendrán atrapado en el sistema a perpetuidad.

A ver cuantos de los presentes no han sido recetados en algún momento más o menos largo con algún ansiolítico, relajantes etc...tipo lexatin, trankimacin, diazepan, temazepam, orfidal, myolastan ... o cualquier pastilla de ese infinito universo que crea adictos "legalizados" a diario.

La verdad os hará libres...pero la mentira, os mantendrá en un bello e hipnótico trance.

¿Qué elegir?...una libertad con dudosas consecuencias (retorno a las cavernas)...o una claudicación ciudadana ante un sistema demasiado grande y bien organizado para ser atacado por la desorganizada masa.

¿Ser unos mendigos con un catre, ropa y comida asegurada? , ¿o tener que pelear cada día por ver salir el sol?

No entraré en mad max ni demás variantes posibles, probables o lejanas...solo pienso que la prohibición del efectivo total, es un arma de doble filo para los estados. Evidentemente lo desean por presiones de sus principales financiadores (la gran banca), sin embargo el riesgo que corren los estados creo que es enorme de lograrlo implantar.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Refinanciado (24 Ene 2016)

Fernando, tienes razón, lo mejor será seguir con el oro y la plata, gracias por el consejo. Me pasó por la mente el comprar esas monedas y conservarlas durante muchos años, quizás algún día cogerlas y recordar cuando esos metales estaban al alcance de las personas normales.

Pero claro, estaría suponiendo que todo me seguirá yendo bien y que no necesitaré mis viles metales nunca, eso con el horizonte que tenemos sería muy difícil, que putada no?

Por cierto, nuevamente me puse a pensar de que en caso de necesitar liquidez cuales monedas serían las primeras en vender y otra vez llegue a la conclusión de que no lo sé, joder que putada, ahora a lo mucho me planteo en cambiar algunas repes pero por otras similares que no tenga.

En fin, espero no necesitar vender ninguna nunca y que mis peques lo decidan

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Je,je,je... Refinanciado: Me recuerda parte de la vida "cotidiana" de muchos romanos del antiguo Imperio y NO me estoy refiriendo específicamente a las Catacumbas...

Y os dejo un muy interesante artículo. Largo, pero merece la pena...

- Europa: ¿en vísperas de la guerra civil? | Página transversal

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (24 Ene 2016)

Buenas Fernando y todos

Sigo bastante a Mr centeno y lo leo me parece de los sensatos suele criticar los datos que publica los medios del sistema por eso no entiendo que se base en estos para sostener que lo de China no es grave 

China no ha sido capaz de dar el salto a la economía de servicios creo que ya lo debatimos anteriormente en este u otro foro

Como tampoco entiendo que salte y diga que no conoce lo que pasa en Portugal.... Bueno

Pasó palabra ,.. Caso Irán no te conté que conocí en Hk al vc de una empresa de seguridad informática Israeli que me contó cómo ralentizaron el programa de enriquecimiento iraní es jodidamente brillante , ahora están trabajando en algo desde Hk
Con Irán van ha hacer los que quieran , el problema es que desconocemos si pueden sobre reaccionar especialmente después de tantos años de bloqueo.

Lo mínimo que se me ocurre es un false flag pero creo que no será suficiente

Los conflictos surgen en verano debe ser que se nos alteran las hormonas echar la vista atrás y veréis que junio julio y agosto ...hace mucho calor


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: Supongo que te refieres a "Stuxnet"... ¿No? Por no hablar de lo sucedido el 21 de Enero de 2013 en Fordow...

Sigo de "cerca" el tema de Arabia Saudita e Irán y podría contarte muchas cosas al respecto, pero lo dejaré para otra ocasión...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (24 Ene 2016)

Efectivamente Fernando el gusano me contó toda la historia como lo prepararon y como lo colaron en la casa de uno de los técnicos,.. Esta empresa solo contrata con gobiernos o muy grandes corporaciones


----------



## plastic_age (24 Ene 2016)

Quisiera comentar dos asuntos.
Si desaparece el dinero en billetes y sólo hay visas o mastercards, ¿no desaparece también tu libertad para obtener capacidad de compra de otras maneras que no sea trabajando o con tus pagas de la administración pública?
Vamos, a veces he pagado alguna propina por un favor, y eso queda entre la persona a la que quiero darle dinero y yo.
Respecto a Irán.
Tenía por aquí un vídeo, si queréis lo vuelvo a poner donde decía claramente que un ataque a Irán, sea nuclear o no, hace como primer efecto el hundimiento de dos superpetroleros en el Estrecho de Ormuz
Estrecho de Ormuz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
y eso haría el litro de gasoil/gasolina hasta varios euros el litro. Lo cual sería paralizante inmediato a nuestra sociedad a la cual nos han hecho petroadictos si o si.
Pero si hasta un coche híbrido cuesta unos 38.000€.
Creo que darle el premio nobel de la paz a Obama fue una maniobra, me parece que el próximo presidente USA puede no ser tan pacífico y liarla buena.
Como sea Trump hay que agarrarse los machos.
Donald Trump - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ene 2016)

Buenas

@Fernando, el proyecto de Ley Alemán, en resumidas y para el campo que nos toca, viene a decir que cuando nos encontremos frente a un "conflicto" (que no tiene porque ser una disputa entre dos sujetos privados, a la Administración en determinadas ocasiones le gusta mucho trabajar de oficio), la ley requerirá, invirtiendo la carga de la prueba, que el propietario de un "bien cultural" con un valor de por lo menos de 2.500 euros, deba acreditar la procedencia del mismo hasta un límite de 20 años, en relación a los bienes arqueológicos, el valor baja hasta los 100 euros 

Ahora, ¿qué entiende el legislador alemán por "bien cultural"? Pues:libros, sellos, muebles, cerámica, *monedas*, automóviles y pinturas.

Für den Erhalt des privaten Sammelns // For preserving the right to privately collect - Online-Petition

Hay varias casas de subastas que están enviado por email el enlace para que se firme. Algo les afectará, pero entiendo que están un poco nerviosos por si al legislador Español le da por copiar esta iniciativa.

2500 puede parecer mucho, pero en determinadas piezas no lo es, y qué ocurre con las onzas?.... yo moneda tipo "onza" algún 8S, el resto de bullion, de 1/2 onza para abajo.


Sobre el tema de las tarjetas y demás, si desaparece el dinero como tal lo conocemos hoy no vamos a necesitar ni tarjetas ni nada parecido. Hay lectores de retinas y de huellas, y aunque pueda parecer de ciencia ficción, hace 20 años también me hubiera parecido de película que en un aparato más pequeño que una cajetilla de tabaco cupieran hasta 5000 canciones, y sin tener que rebobinar con el bic!, o que no tuvieras que llevar el carrete a revelar y llevarte las sorpresa de si la foto aquella había o no salido, que tengamos salud 20 años más y ya veremos...

---------- Post added 24-ene-2016 at 23:41 ----------




Refinanciado dijo:


> Respecto al platino, tengo la oportunidad de comprar un par de monedas de la URSS, en su día me las ofrecieron y no las quise, el precio no lo recuerdo pero era ligeramente más barato que el oro, estoy casi seguro que aún las tiene y con el tema de la bajada del platino quizás pueda obtener un precio razonable (no serán una ganga) y por supuesto mucho más bajo que el oro.
> 
> Lo que me tira para atrás es podérmelas quitar de encima fácilmente en caso de requerirlo, ya sabéis, mi situación no es mala pero tampoco quiero confiarme que la vida da muchas vueltas y no quiero que mis ahorros en reserva de valor se conviertan en una losa si por algún motivo tengo que claudicar.





fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado: Amigo, no te compliques la vida, y tira a por el Oro. SIEMPRE te será más fácil encontrar "contrapartida" y, por tanto, liquidez casi inmediata. El Platino está bien, pero me parece más bien una apuesta "arriesgada" y para ese juego mejor el "papel"... Ahora bien, con un horizonte temporal muy lejano (por ejemplo, pensando en tus hijas), pues el Platino podría tener un gran valor... Sin embargo, si lo que te importa es el AQUÍ y AHORA, sin duda mejor el Oro.



Pues yo llevo tiempo dándole vueltas a una onza de Platino, pero me fastidia el puñetero IVA y el tema de la "salida" a no ser que sean Maples no he visto que ésta sea fácil. Lo que no entiendo es porqué las cecas no trabajan otros tamaños de onza, quizá no tenga aceptación dentro del circuito de numismático, la verdad que muchos hilos sobre este tipo de monedas en foros no he visto... 

Deberían bajar el IVA y ponernos la cosa más fácil )


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Muchas Gracias por tu interesante aporte. En fin, ya veremos... pero teniendo el carácter "depredatorio" de nuestra Hacienda pues NO sería "extraño" ver algo semejante -o peor...- por estos lares.

Respecto al Platino, en su momento me lo llegué a plantear, pero lo deseché rápidamente y es que veo mucho más inconvenientes que ventajas para los "pequeños" como somos nosotros y la cuestión del IVA pesa lo suyo...

Y dejo esto...

- La siguiente fase de la guerra de divisas. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

- El

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2016)

Ya comenté que el platino es interesante si se logra a nivel numismático, y sin IVA. Un maple, cook island, platypus, noble...se venden bien, el problema es el de siempre, has de vender y comprar sin IVA si quieres moverlas sin problema.

Si ahora compras con IVA una moneda y pretendes venderla un 10% más cara, con una subida del platino de un 10%, explícale tu a un ciudadano extracomunitario lo del IVA.

No es competitivo, esa es la realidad. Yo tengo mi noble de primera edición comprado a spot en su día, y es una moneda que no tengo intención de vender, pero si la quisiera vender, sé que no se vendería tan rápido como un krugerrand, y menos si pretendo hacer negocio con ella.

Si lográis compra monedas a spot o muy cerca, sigo pensando que se les puede sacar pellizco a medio plazo, son escasas comparadas con el oro o la plata, y siempre atraerán la mirada de algún coleccionista...¡y coño!, hablamos de platino no de chapa de mirinda, es un metal escaso y ahora mismo industrialmente muy necesario.

Eso sí, no puedo recomendar invertir solo en platino, pero por ejemplo una proporción de 1 a 10 respecto a la plata o al oro, no me parece una tontería, si se compra bien de precio.

En eBay por ejemplo, las monedas reconocidas de platino vuelan a precio "normal", solo quedan las que están muy por encima del spot (de ahí el IVA maldito)

Por cierto, el oro sacando nuevamente pecho, les cuesta tirarlo abajo desde estas cotas...acumulación de libro señores. ¿Quiénes acumulan?...los de siempre.

Las bolsas y el petróleo parece que seguirán la tónica bajista de momento, no tocar salvo para "minucias"...el dinerito a mano...bien a mano.

Si los cálculos salen como predecimos, el que tenga liquidez podrá obtener unos retornos en RV cojonudos llegado el momento de "pillarse los dedos"

Buen comienzo de semana a todos, y un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2016)

Hola, paketazo: SÍ, los MPs, especialmente la Plata, lo están haciendo bien en el día de hoy y donde se está volviendo a la "normalidad" que imperaba en los últimos días, antes del "efecto Draghi", es decir Bolsas a la baja y el Crudo cayendo con fuerza. Por otro lado, sigue el "tensionamiento" en los Bonos...

Por cierto, hoy el memo de Francisco González intentando dar clases de "democracia" y no será mejor que vigile que las acciones del BBVA están cayendo por otras razones mucho más "sólidas" y que no tienen que ver con la política nacional. Y, ya que comento esto, al fin un político ha comentado algo sobre lo que está por "venir" y me refiero a García-Margallo quien ha hecho referencia a ello definiendo como "tormenta económica" lo que muchos ya vislumbramos hace tiempo...

Y dejo esto... Veo que el análisis que efectuamos sobre REP NO anda muy alejado de la REALIDAD "contable"...

- Vozpópuli - Credit Suisse cifra en hasta 2.000 millones el 'agujero' de Repsol en el balance de Caixabank

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (25 Ene 2016)

Lo primero deciros que me encanta leer vuestras lúcidos comentarios en estos tiempo revueltos!! :Aplauso:

Este artículo es posiblemente un off-topic pero es curioso: un hombre va a ingresar al SAN la excursión de su hijo que le cuesta 10 leuros y le piden de comisión otros 10€ por poner el nombre de su hijo en el papelito...!

La queja viral: ingresa 10 euros en el banco y le intentan cobrar una comisión de 10 euros | Verne EL PAÍS

sale tan alucinado que lo sube, con toda la razón del mundo, a su feisbuk y no veas cómo ha corrido... 

Estos banqueros nuestros no escarmientan!! 

fuerte abrazo a todos!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ene 2016)

¿ el oro en 700 $ ?...ni en vuestros peores sueños...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Xpiro: Hombre, no veo que sea un "off-topic" y es que aquí nos GUSTA denunciar todo aquello que creamos injusto y ya no te digo si se trata de la Banca...

# El hombre dubitativo: Je,je,je... Fuera de "racional" NO habrás visto por aquí muchos defensores de que se vean los $700, aunque ya puestos tampoco los descartamos y, evidentemente, serían punto de compra SEGURA, al menos por buena parte de los "metaleros" que tuvieran liquidez para ello.

Mira, ya hace tiempo que me conoces, de manera que sabes que soy un "metalero" acérrimo, sin llegar a "talibán", ya me entiendes... pero, no sé, el día a día me dice que NO ando "equivocado" y mira que ya me gustaría, señal de que las cosas irían mejor... Ahora mismo no veo activos más "defensivos" que los MPs.

Y luego os colocaré algunos enlaces interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ene 2016)

*flip* ya no vuelvo a entrar en este tema pues no viene a cuento en este lugar, pero tus GBSM han cerrado el gap en 0,20$ como comentamos el otro día que sucedería hoy, ahora estate muy atento que no pierda la cota de 0,185$, si ves que la pierda y yo siendo tu, vendería ante las dudas, y ni miraría atrás.

Sé como se las gastan aquí, y hay que vender cuando todos tienen esperanzas de que se vaya al cielo, y comprar cuando todos han claudicado definitivamente...siempre es así.

Mucho cuidado con ella, más vale una onza en mano que 100 volando.

Buenas noches a todos.

*Edito para que veáis lo que puede hacer una moneda escasa de un metal escaso, y algo de tiempo*

China 1992 Año Del Mono De 1 Oz Platinum moneda Ngc Pf-69 ULTRA CAMAFEO

Ya hay 5 personas siguiéndola, seguro que por un 20% de descuento sobre ese precio le vuela.


----------



## Flip (25 Ene 2016)

jejej Paketazo muy bueno lo de la onza

la verdad es que esta accion es la que tiene no me digas que no es interesante .. volatilidad de cojones,.. ha perdido un 4% al cierre y en 40 segundos en el postmercado ha subido un 20% Para irse a 0,28
como dice un amigo ruso que trabaja en banca de inversion ... ponemos acento ruso 
la musica hay que bailarla hasta que se para,.. pero aun cuando separa nosotros podemos seguir bailando

se movieron 16 millones de papelitos volumen medio 5 millones 
el viernes pasado 50 millones de acciones con una subida de un 15%
total de acciones 75 millones asi que te puedes imaginar los mete saca

Bueno hablando en serio llevo 10000 a 0,125, he puesto una orden de venta caduca el 18 de febrero un pelin mas bajo de lo que indicas , si se ejecuta recupero mi onza y comprare media mas 

pero mi objetivo es otro , el cuento de la lechera cuando supere los 0,40 se va a 1 euro, vendere el 20% sobre este precio y me comprare una onzita, el resto lo vendere en 8-9 meses no te digo el precio para que no te asustes
y Lanzare un mensaje en el foro ...

de esta crisis la que viene no vamos a salir solos , creare un fondo para comprar un pueblo abandonado quien quiera que se una minimo 65'100 hectareas de terreno cultivable con agua y con una colina en la que deberia estar el pueblo una posicion con buena vision y facil de defender con pocos efectivos

1 familia .. 1 casa 
propongo a fernando como primer presidente del nuevo pueblo 
propongo a paketazo como gobernador del banco central , aprobaremos una ley para separar la banca comercial de la de inversion , coeficiente de caja del 50% y el colateral sera el oro

usaremos el barter...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ene 2016)

Je,je,je... Flip: cuanto menos hay que agradecerte que te muestres tan solidario, pero me temo que tengo decidido quedarme por aquí, a fin de cuentas siempre he creído que el "destino" -el que sea...- acaba alcanzándote... De todas formas, ya tendremos tiempo de ir analizando MUCHAS de las cosas que nos tocarán vivir, bueno mientras podamos ya que también llegará el día del "apagón"...

Por cierto, te deseo Suerte con esa acción y sé que "controlas", así que no creo que vayas a perder nada por ahí y, si te fuera mal, ya harás para quedarte como estabas... No deja de ser una "apuesta" arriesgada, pero para cogerla donde tú lo hicistes y tienes mucho margen por delante... aunque acabo de mirarla y, efectivamente, ha tenido y tiene una fuerte volatilidad.

Y ya vemos que el "efecto Draghi" se está "diluyendo"... Y asimismo observamos las fuertes caídas de hoy en las Bolsas americanas y qué decir de la del Crudo... En fin, lo que comentábamos el otro día: PURA y DURA ESPECULACIÓN, vamos a lo "derviche girador" ya que hablamos de "bailar"...

Aprovecho para dejaros una selección de noticias "metaleras"...

- What Will Happen to the Price of Gold? Production Drops | Birch Gold Group

- Jesse's Café Américain: Shanghai Gold Exchange Withdrawals in 2015 Rise to 91% of Annual World Gold Production

- Gold Is Back in Fashion After a $15 Trillion Global Selloff - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (25 Ene 2016)

Ultimamente el efecto Dragui tarda en disiparse lo que tardan en analizar que lo que ha dicho, o lo que no dice, lo que hace que no hace, no sé cuánto más pero este año tendrán que lanzar el definitivo , el QE infiniti con 300 caballos de 0-100 en un segundo

En un par de días se reúne el consejo de administración de Repsol
El petróleo sigue. La baja en el post mercado en 29,5, no creo que quede demasiado recorrido a la baja

Mañana resultados post mercado de Apple a ver el miércoles..

Le podremos contar a nuestros nietos que vivimos en una época en que el barril de petróleo toco los 25-28 usd y nos preguntaran.. Porque no comprasteis futuros podrías haber hecho mucho currency, y podríais haberlo cambiado por dinero oro y ahora viviríamos fuera del gueto... Abuelo....


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: En fin, el Viernes se publican una buena batería de datos macro de la Economía de EE.UU. y espero con cierta curiosidad el del PIB del 4º Trimestre´15 y que se especula con que va a salir "malo"... y eso que cuentan lo que les da la GANA.

Yo no tengo tan claro que el Crudo haya hecho suelo, ni mucho menos... Falta más "claridad" y tiempo para llegar a una conclusión de ese tipo. A estas alturas sigo creyendo que acabará tocando de nuevo la zona de los $27 y de ahí a los ¿$26? Si se perdiera ese nivel, pues un 10%-15% adicional de caída no sería "extraño", a fin de cuentas quienes mueven el "cotarro" tienen "pasta" de sobras para llevarlo dónde quieran...

No te creas, pero por el hilo hay gente que ya está "dentro" del Crudo a través de distintos instrumentos (Futuros, CFDs, ETFs, Petroleras, etc.). Pienso que ahora mismo es de lo más interesante que hay a nivel de "inversión". Eso SÍ, que nadie espere fuertes plusvalías a corto plazo, aunque vete a saber, que en este tema se puede girar la "tortilla" en cualquier momento.

Y aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo sobre el conflicto entre Arabia Saudita e Irán...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...iran-la-placa-tectonica-del-petroleo-de-qatif

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *flip* ya no vuelvo a entrar en este tema pues no viene a cuento en este lugar, pero tus GBSM han cerrado el gap en 0,20$ como comentamos el otro día que sucedería hoy, ahora estate muy atento que no pierda la cota de 0,185$, si ves que la pierda y yo siendo tu, vendería ante las dudas, y ni miraría atrás.
> 
> Sé como se las gastan aquí, y hay que vender cuando todos tienen esperanzas de que se vaya al cielo, y comprar cuando todos han claudicado definitivamente...siempre es así.
> 
> ...




Pero que??? Pero como?? ::


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# L´omertá: No entiendo sus preguntas y, en cualquier caso, si existen unas determinadas "dudas", quizás debería haber seguido el debate que hicieron paketazo y Flip...

Y comenzamos el día con la tónica habitual de este nefasto Enero y que puede ser el preámbulo de lo que pueda acontecer durante el año recién comenzado. Desde luego, PEOR no puede "pintar"...

De momento, sabemos que la Bolsa de Shanghái se ha desplomado: -6,42%... A pesar de esto:

- China realiza su mayor inyección de liquidez en el mercado en tres años Por EFE

Las Bolsas ahora mismo de "capa caída" y el Bund ha alcanzado los 162,035... Y mucho ¡Ojo! al par EUR/CHF y que hace unos minutos superaba por muy poco la "barrera" del 1,10... Los MPs BIEN: Oro a $1115,30 y la Plata a $14,295...

Y el Crudo vuelve a las "andadas" y ha llegado a tocar los $29,26...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (26 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # L´omertá: No entiendo sus preguntas y, en cualquier caso, si existen unas determinadas "dudas", quizás debería haber seguido el debate que hicieron paketazo y Flip...
> .



No, si no tengo dudas, lo que tengo es asombro.

USD29.800,00
Aproximadamente 27.509,81 EUR


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Los MPs BIEN: Oro a $1115,30 y la Plata a $14,295...
> .



No Fernando, MAL y muy MAL, tenía que haberte hecho caso y haber comprado todo en Diciembre, y no haber dejado alguna cosa para finales de Enero.... Qué te dice tu instinto? No se si tirarme ya a la piscina o seguir en el trampolín 

@Paketazo, esa moneda del anuncio, no la vende en la vida, ni al 50%


Latest Dubai gold prices: Is yellow metal headed for $1,200 an ounce? | GulfNews.com


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> @Paketazo, esa moneda del anuncio, no la vende en la vida, ni al 50%




Puede que no, pero no he visto ninguna otra a la venta, y ya sabes lo que eso quiere decir en este mundillo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Puede que no, pero no he visto ninguna otra a la venta, y ya sabes lo que eso quiere decir en este mundillo.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Cierto, pero hay que estar muy loco o que tengas tanto dinero que desconozcas la cantidad exacta para meterse en eso. De todas formas, volvemos a lo mismo respecto al mercado numismático, conozco productos con tiradas de 500 unidades que no se venden ni a tiros, y sin embargo productos con tiradas de 8 millones que en medio año ha desaparecido. 

Mas que la cantidad, la demanda es lo que marca la diferencia entre el éxito o no.

Y bueno, retomando algo el tema del oro, he leído un artículo que a la mayoría de vosotros no os dirá nada, pero siempre se agradece una opinión "extranjera al foro". Oye! que si unos pocos pensamos lo mismo, quizá no estamos tan locos como otros nos quieren hacer creer....

Why Gold Owners Are Targets of the Government

....Central bankers do not want to fight gold investors in this way. They want to continue to expand the money supply but not face the consequences in the arena of public opinion. They seek ways to force down the price of gold because the price of gold is an indicator of central bank monetary policy. Central bankers today have a number of anti-gold investor policies....

Why Gold Owners Are Targets of the Government

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: Ya te lo comenté... ¿No? Vengo "clavando" muchos eventos, pero vamos sigo unas determinadas "pautas" que estudio y, de momento, fallan poco. Vamos a ver, yo he seguido comprando Plata este mes, pero exclusivamente Premium y pagando sobreprecio en algunos casos, pero bueno esa es una cuestión "inherente" al coleccionista y eso ya lo entiendes tú, por tanto nada que explicarte al respecto...

Me preguntas algo que no sé o cuanto menos no tengo una opinión predeterminada. ¿Qué dicen mis "pautas"? Pues, que la Plata debiera seguir siendo alcista en el mes de Febrero y está a un paso de probar un nivel clave para mí en el corto plazo, es decir los $14,528... Si los supera con volumen puede irse bastante más arriba. Todo ello dentro de una tendencia LATERAL/BAJISTA que continúa vigente. A ver si cuando tenga tiempo paketazo puede sacarnos unas "líneas" sobre la Plata...

# paketazo: Opino lo mismo que Arbeyna y es que a ese precio no va a vender la moneda, a no ser que se encuentre un "excéntrico" con mucha "pasta" y harto de vino... No tiene ningún sentido, ni por el lado numismatico...

Saludos.

Edito: Muy bueno el artículo que enlazas, Arbeyna, aunque dice lo que todos los "metaleros" ya sabemos, pero bueno a nivel divulgativo para los más "nuevos" es interesante. Bien, aparte del caso de la India, hay un país que aparece poco en los medios, pero cuyos habitantes son unos grandes compradores de Oro: Vietnam... En Asia tienen una cultura milenaria y son sumamente "peseteros", de manera que tienen muy clara la concepción de lo que ES "dinero" REAL...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Arbeyna: Ya te lo comenté... ¿No? Vengo "clavando" muchos eventos, pero vamos sigo unas determinadas "pautas" que estudio y, de momento, fallan poco.



 Por eso te pregunto. Nada, está claro que no acierto con lo que llamáis "timing" y mira que me jode, todo por esperar a ver la plata rozando los 12. En fin, compraré algunas premiun ahora y el bullion para más adelante.

Como siempre, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## paketazo (26 Ene 2016)

La plata está en esa cuña bajista que se estrecha y va a romper en breve por uno u otro lado.

Si rompe por abajo, pintan bastos (este gráfico es mensual y de largo plazo), pero daría un posible recorrido a la baja hasta los 9$, si logra romper por arriba, las cosas mejorarían bastante. Lo importante por arriba es perforar 14,70$/14,80$ para dar continuación al movimiento.

Por abajo que no pierda esos últimos mínimos, si pierde los 13$ derrapará bastante.

Personalmente creo que buscará al menos la parte superior de esa cuña que se estrecha en este movimiento, y rondará los 14,80$...ahí, veremos su fortaleza y las ganas de devorar metales preciosos.

Veremos si por fin ha llegado el momento. Yo no me fío, pero por algo se empieza.



Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Arbeyna: Lo mejor es que hagas lo mismo que he hecho yo, es decir comprar Premium y el Bullion para más adelante si se ven mejores precios... A fin de cuentas, al Premium le afectan menos las oscilaciones en la cotización de la Plata. En cualquier caso, Arbeyna, en una caída en los MPs hay que tener en cuenta la otra variable: el par EUR/USD y que p. "casualidad" suelen ir de la mano en los últimos tiempos.

# paketazo: Gracias y tan eficiente como siempre, tanto en el AT como en la opinión. Bien, ya veremos si la Plata acaba rompiendo a la baja los $13 y que NO descarto, pero tanto como para que se den esos $9... Veríamos quien encuentra Plata, en formato "moneda", a esos precios e insisto también en que habría que ver cuáles serían los niveles EUR/USD...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Ene 2016)

39 petroleras quiebran en el País sin Nombre.

39 petroleras quiebran en EEUU por los bajos precios del crudo - Bolsamanía.com

Quizás sea ésta una de las razones (entre otras) por la que tiran el precio.

Fania All Stars:

Quitate tu pa' ponerme yo, quítate tú
Quitate tu pa' ponerme yo, quítate tú
Para que bailen los pollos
Pa' que gocen sí señor
No me importa lo que digan
Porque yo soy tiburón
Quitate tu pa' ponerme yo, quítate tú
Quitate tu pa' ponerme yo, quítate tú

La Fania All Stars Quitate Tu para Ponerme Yo. - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Buen momento el que están viviendo los MPs, especialmente interesante el movimiento de la Plata y que está a punto de encarar el precio que indicaba este mediodía: ahora mismo anda por los $14,515... ¡Lo siento, Arbeyna! Bueno, veremos si tiene más recorrido y es que mañana los "pollos" de la FED volverán a utilizar su "oráculo"... y, por regla general, eso suele ser negativo para los MPs, pero bueno la Economía está como está, independientemente de la "vuelta" vista hoy en los distintos mercados. Y el Oro también bastante bien: $1122,50...

Y dejo esto... sobre estos "fariseos".

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/0...publica-estadounidense-arabia-saudi-secretas/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2016 at 21:27 ----------

Interesante artículo el que os enlazo, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual en el par EUR/CHF y que ya anda por los 1,1045... Imagino que el BNS no tardará en intervenir, aunque es extraño que aún no lo haya hecho, ya que el "tensionamiento" ha sido evidente durante todo este mes...

- www.swissinfo.ch/spa/economia/fin-d...-después--el-coste-del-franco-fuerte/41891134

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (26 Ene 2016)

volviendo al modo qui prodest...

que opinais..

Estamos en un mercado bajista , los resultados empresariales en visos de ser malos a 
malisismos

la banca italiana al punto de la quiebra
el petroleo bajista no, rusia aguanta poco mas , el real desplomado el dolar canadiesense igualmente 

la banca del mundo provisionando creditos fallidos ,.. el consumo por los suelos 
la produccion industrial desplomada

no creeis que suena la musica de... FED parando la subidas de tipos y una intervencion conjunta de los bancos y una reduccion de produccion en el petroleo 

todo en paquetito para que suban las bolsas y que siga el juego 

no creeis que suena el momentum de volver a entrar en renta variable...
qui prodest la situacion que vivimos ahora?

por supuesto aprovecharan para desplomar el oro y plata papel..aunque en china la gente solo quiere USD y Oro fisico


----------



## frisch (26 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo el que os enlazo, teniendo en cuenta la situación actual en el par EUR/CHF y que ya anda por los 1,1045... Imagino que el BNS no tardará en intervenir, aunque es extraño que aún no lo haya hecho, ya que el "tensionamiento" ha sido evidente durante todo este mes...
> 
> - www.swissinfo.ch/spa/economia/fin-d...-después--el-coste-del-franco-fuerte/41891134
> 
> Saludos.



Pues sí, es un artículo muy interesante, la verdad.

Yo me quedo con una frase (que si fuera suizo me pondría los pelos de punta).

_"Este cóctel llevó a algunas empresas suizas a deslocalizar sus procesos de producción a países menos costosos."_

A mí, lo expresado en el artículo me corrobora en mi convencimiento de que los que mueven los hilos no son de La Alcarria, ni, tampoco, suizos.


----------



## Sistémico (26 Ene 2016)

*New Record Low Comex Gold Inventory*

Some stunning and sizeable moves within the Comex gold vaults today drops the total registered gold down to just 73,949 troy ounces, slightly more than just two metric tonnes. This raises the "Comex Bank Leverage Ratio" to a new all-time high of 542:1! What the heck is going on here?

Before we get started, here's your CME Gold Stocks report, issued on Tuesday for the vault activity of Monday (click to enlarge):







Note that, after the reclassification of registered gold to eligible gold by Brinks, HSBC and Scotia,* the total registered gold has fallen today to a new all-time low of just 73,949 troy ounces.*..or slightly more than two metric tonnes. Additionally, based upon yesterday's total Comex gold open interest of 400,948 contracts representing 40,094,800 paper ounces of "gold", *the "Comex Bank Leverage Ratio" has risen to a new all-time high of a whopping 542:1*. This means that, as of last evening, The Comex was operating on a ratio of 542 paper ounces for every 1 ounce of registered gold. This is simply incredible and I'm sure ZeroHegde and others will soon have charts that demonstrate the absurdity of all of this.

However, I want to caution you...for now...from making too many quick assumptions as I think I can identify a possible reason for these stunning moves.

Recall that back during the December 2015 gold "delivery" phase, the Comex only "delivered" an underwhelming total of 2,073 contracts for 207,300 ounces of "gold". Of these 2,073 "deliveries", the House (proprietary) Account of JP Morgan stopped or took "delivery" of 2,021 contracts or 202,100 ounces. Remember that number...*202,100 ounces*.

We noticed at the time and were sure to point out that this is the fallacy of The Comex. JPM House allegedly took delivery of 202,100 ounces of gold but the daily Gold Stocks reports showed no gold actually moving or changing hands. See below. First, here's the daily Gold Stocks report from December 1 with JPM holding in their vault 7,975 ounces of registered gold and 339,923 ounces of eligible gold for a total vault of 347,989 ounces:







And now here's the Gold Stocks report from December 31. Note that, even after allegedly taking delivery of 202,100 ounces of gold during the December delivery period, JPM still shows just 7,975 ounces of registered gold and 337,121 ounces of eligible for a total of 345,096 ounces. Hardly any change at all!







So, here is how I think this all comes together and why I caution you against jumping to conclusions today.

Go back up and look at how much gold was reclassified yesterday between Brinks, HSBC and The Scoshe. Notice that the total is 201,345 ounces.

And how much "gold" did JPM allegedly deliver to their own, proprietary account back in December? Again, that number was 202,100 ounces.

And we went the entire month of December and all of January without seeing ANY sizeable deposits into JPM's Comex gold vault. JPM booked in one of those perfect and precise, two metric ton jobs back on January 4. This raised their total Vault to 409,396 ounces. On today's report it's still just 409,195 and still shows just 7,774 ounces of registered.

So, here's what I suspect...

This movement today of 201,345 ounces, out of registered and into eligible at Brinks, HSBC and Scoshe, is the actual "delivery" of "gold" for JPM from December. JPM now holds this "gold" in warrant or warehouse receipt form in their competitor's vaults and it's all in the eligible category. As February "deliveries" begin later this week, DO NOT BE SURPRISED if JPM now becomes the issuer with HSBC and Scotia taking "delivery". This would fit the pattern of the continual and endless, circle jerk parade that creates the illusion of physical delivery on the Comex and allows the exchange to claim and maintain dominion over the price discovery process.

One final item, however, and this is important: Again, let's wait to see what the Gold Stocks report shows tomorrow. Perhaps JPM will book in these ounces after all and place them back into the registered category. IF THEY DON'T, then we have another data point on the long list of signals indicating physical tightness in the global gold market. As recently as 2009, The Comex showed over 5,000,000 ounces of registered gold in its vaults. As recently as one year ago, the total Comex registered Vault exceeded 1,000,000 ounces. *As of today, that number has fallen to a new all-time low of just under 74,000 ounces.*

The February delivery period is about to begin yet there is only enough registered gold to satisfy just 740 contracts. This fraudulent scheme of hyperleverage may, indeed, be on its last legs. Only time will tell. For now, though, the month of February will certainly prove to be interesting.

Keep checking back here for regular updates and prepare accordingly.

Comex gold vaults post massive one day movement | TF Metals Report


Esto debe tener algún tipo de truco contable. ¿Algún experto que me explique cómo es que no ha reventado el chiringuito del COMEX con éstos datos en la mano? Me niego a creer que es por un simple acto de fe.

Edito:

Pongamos en perspectiva tal despropósito.







Mira que bien:







Observo crecimientos exponenciales sanos......:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Ene 2016)

2 toneladas y pico quedan. 

Increíble. 2 toneladas marcan el precio del mundo entero.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ene 2016)

Y luego dicen que son "manías" o "paranoias" nuestras... No es sólo en el Oro, sino que esto mismo ha pasado también en la Plata y luego dicen que NO hay "manipulación"... ¿Entonces cómo COJONES lo llamamos?

# Flip: Hoy, viendo la "vuelta" que se han dado los mercados, he pensado más o menos como tú lo has plasmado. Vamos a ver qué sucede esta semana y hay muchos datos relevantes que deberían mover los "mercados" y podremos comprobar hasta dónde llega la "intervención" actual.

Está claro que todos los datos apuntan a que esto estaría a punto de REVENTAR, pero ¿sabes? soy un estudioso del Crack del 29 y la Gran Depresión y tengo la convicción cada vez más firme de que el CRACK que vendrá NO dará apenas margen para maniobrar, más o menos lo que sucedió en aquel entonces... de ahí, la importancia de tener los "deberes" hechos o cuanto menos avanzados.

Me imagino que los Bancos Centrales acabarán haciendo una nueva intervención global, de hecho ya se especula con un cambio de rumbo en la política a seguir por la FED, también de que en Marzo el BCE moverá "ficha" y el BOJ ya ha avanzado de que va a actuar de nuevo...

Respecto al Crudo circulan muchos rumores de un cambio de política por parte de la OPEP y un "acercamiento" sobre este tema entre Rusia y Arabia Saudita. En fin, no sé el intercambio de "cromos" que pueda haber alrededor de esto, pero se están percibiendo ligeros "cambios" geopolíticos... De todas formas, hay algo a lo que NO van a poder sustraerse y es el "Tsunami" económico que va a caer en las economías emergentes y del Tercer Mundo. Eso va a provocar un tensionamiento mucho mayor a nivel socio-político y trasladable a los países "desarrollados" en diferentes "formatos" y ya el pasado año tuvimos varios "adelantos" bastante extremos... ¿No te parece?

En fin, que en este año 2016 NO nos vamos a "aburrir" y SÍ, creo que intentarán "enderezarlo", aunque sea con "pinzas" y más en año electoral en el "Imperio"... aunque me parece que lo único que pueden conseguir es retrasar lo INEVITABLE.

Y os dejo un par de noticias interesantes...

- So Yes, the Oil Crash Looks a Lot Like Subprime - Bloomberg Business

- ¿ATAQUE A GRAN ESCALA? MARINES DE EEUU Y RUSIA ESTABLECEN CABEZA DE PUENTE PARA INVADIR LIBIA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Ene 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Arbeyna, no dudes que si se prohíbe el efectivo volverá el trueque, ya que para hacerlo todo según la ley el banco PRIVADO siempre sería intermediario en cualquier transacción, cobrando su comisión, claro...



El trueque no puede volver porque nunca ha existido, como nos demuestra graeber. Los metales surgirán de debajo de las piedras, especialmente la plata. Ya ha ocurrido más veces. 

Enviado desde mi MI 3W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## L'omertá (27 Ene 2016)

No se si visteis ayer expediente x.

Pensé que nos estaban relatando cuando dijeron que durante el golpe de estado del gobierno secreto "El dinero de los apuntes contables desaparecerá".


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace pocos días me refería precisamente a esto...

- Los bonos de Repsol se hunden y ponen en jaque la solvencia de la petrolera. Noticias de Empresas

Y esto otro también es muy interesante...

- US Senate: to Fight Daesh, Should Stop Saudi Arabia and Wahhabism | Veterans Today

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (27 Ene 2016)

La noticia del vaciado del COMEX comentada en ZeroHedge. 

Something Snapped At The Comex | Zero Hedge

La situación me parece muy significativa y respecto a la justificación de la situación dada en tfmetalsreport,



Sistémico dijo:


> JPM House allegedly took delivery of 202,100 ounces of gold but the daily Gold Stocks reports showed no gold actually moving or changing hands. See below. First, here's the daily Gold Stocks report from December 1 with JPM holding in their vault 7,975 ounces of registered gold and 339,923 ounces of eligible gold for a total vault of 347,989 ounces.
> 
> This movement today of 201,345 ounces, out of registered and into eligible at Brinks, HSBC and Scoshe, is the actual "delivery" of "gold" for JPM from December. JPM now holds this "gold" in warrant or warehouse receipt form in their competitor's vaults and it's all in the eligible category. As February "deliveries" begin later this week, DO NOT BE SURPRISED if JPM now becomes the issuer with HSBC and Scotia taking "delivery". This would fit the pattern of the continual and endless, circle jerk parade that creates the illusion of physical delivery on the Comex and allows the exchange to claim and maintain dominion over the price discovery process.




.... no la acabo de entender del todo. Evidentemente, tiene que haber una justificación para la retirada concertada del 73% de las reservas del COMEX Registered "en tiempos de paz", y no he leido nada acerca de que haya empezado la III guerra mundial, o que venga un tsunami que vaya a arrasar toda forma de vida entre la Costa Oeste y las Montañas Rocosas. Pero si llega el Viernes y ese oro no ha vuelto a aparecer *como Registered* en las cuentas de alguien, empezaré a pensar que el desplome del sitema Ponzi-COMEX ya es irreversible e inminente.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Por si a alguno le interesa, meto orden de venta a las 15:30 para USO al precio que esté, del 60% de todo lo que llevo.
> 
> Me quedo con el otro 40%, y recojo algo de calderilla para ver de que va este tiovivo, y esperar a ver por dónde nos salen.
> 
> ...



Como veis entrar hoy en USO?


----------



## frisch (27 Ene 2016)

Buenos días a todos.

Un artículo de Pepe Escobar sobre el próximo crac.

La Cuna del Sol: EXCLUSIVA: El secreto detrás del próximo desplome global

(publicado originalmente en)

EXCLUSIVE: The Secret Behind the Next Global Crash


----------



## Flip (27 Ene 2016)

De momento el brent viene bajista

No creo que nadie sepa .... pero en cualquier momento se va a 29.5 o a 33

Crudo Ligero EEUU 
3037.5
3041.5
11:41:40
-100

El puto casino de los HFT


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2016)

*Bocanegra* no lo tocaría y eso que llevo algo comprado, pero espérate por abajo o por arriba, salvo que pretendas tradearla rápido, en cuyo caso, busca una buena caída intradía del un 4% al menos e inténtalo, pero sale mal 3 de cada 4...sé de lo que hablo.

Como te dice *flip* espera a ver si pierde los 30$, por pura psicología, el resto viene solo.

Lo que estáis comentando del COMEX, (traído esta vez y muy bien elaborado por *sistémico*), se habló por aquí hace unos meses, no recuerdo quién lo trajo, no de manera tan detallada, pero creo que fue *fernando* el que dijo que la proporción de oro físico Vs papel era 1 a 100 ... perdona si no fuiste tu Fernando, pero no lo recuerdo a ciencia cierta.

No os sobresaltéis si no hay nada en COMEX, presuponemos que no es necesario, con saber que el oro existe, parece que es más que suficiente para que opere con normalidad, esté o no allí depositado.

Eso mismo le diremos al banco cuando venga a reclamar un crédito: "no se preocupe Vd Sr banquero, hay mucho dinero moviéndose por el mundo, cuando llegue a mis manos, yo le devolveré lo que le debo"

Por cierto hoy me ha comentado una persona de mi entorno algo interesante y aquí bastante "trillado". Me dice:

¿sabes que quieren eliminar el dinero en metálico?, en algún país nórdico ya lo han hecho y es buenísimo.

Yo le dije: ¿Buenísimo para quién, para el banco, para el estado, para ti?

Respuesta: Para todos, ¿no?...

Yo: ¿has perdido alguna vez el teléfono y el listín de contactos, y luego no ha habido manera de recupéralo, salvo con tiempo y problemas?...Si lo tuvieras apuntado en un papel no pasaría nada, ¿verdad?

...fin de la conversación...

El oro y la plata están bonitos, sana bajada de momento, dejemos que sigan haciendo su labor...con o sin COMEX.

Las bolsas bajistas, lo digo y repito...y repetiré...solo para jugar poco y en "mete saca"

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Sólo nos toca esperar... Yo creo que el COMEX está "quebrado", pero no es menos cierto que NO hay ningún interés en que caiga y, realmente, si quisieran lo podrían hacer con relativo "poco" dinero y ya se me entiende...

# Bocanegra: Yo hoy NO entraría en el USO... Independientemente, de que se vaya más abajo o más arriba y también después del comunicado de la FED. Ten paciencia y si el objetivo es el largo plazo, pues espera a ver si toca los $8,25 o pon una orden temporal por si toca ese precio... Es muy posible que yo vuelva a entrar si lo toca. Otra cosa es el "trading" y del que yo ando muy alejado. No tengo tiempo para ello ni GANAS...

# paketazo: SÍ, en el pasado he tocado bastante la relación existente en el Oro entre el "papel" y el "físico". Ahora mismo, debe estar cercana a 130 a 1, aunque se especula que es mucho más amplia.

Mira, la gente "normal" NO suele ir más allá de lo que le "cuentan"... La "retirada" del dinero en "efectivo" sería bien vista por mucha gente y es sólo cuestionable por aquellos que tienen un determinado Patrimonio y un nivel cultural "medio", aparte de la capacidad de "razonar" por sí mismos... Si está muy CLARO lo que se pretende con esa medida, pero bueno allá cada cual, aunque a mí -si me "llega"- intentaré que me afecte lo más mínimo posible y en ello estoy: forma parte de hacer los "deberes"...

Y os dejo un artículo MUY interesante para aquellos que gustan de la Geopolítica...

La verdad sobre el wahhabismo: los Saud en el DAESH | Página transversal

Menos mal que no tengo pensado "vacacionar" por Arabia Saudita... lo digo por la "excelente" propaganda que les estoy haciendo...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (27 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> la proporción de oro físico Vs papel era 1 a 100 ...



Lo brutal del vaciado concertado del COMEX ocurrido el lunes es que la proporción de oro físico Vs papel estaba en el entorno de 1 a 150 , y se coloco en *1 a 542*. :


Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Como veis entrar hoy en USO?



una engañifa...


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Ene 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> una engañifa...



dentro a 8,99$...veremos si se le pellizca algo


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2016)

# Bocanegra: ¡Suerte!

Y parece que China va a "extremar" su clásica ambigüedad...

- China Stops Publishing SGE Withdrawal Figures

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Ene 2016)

Gracias fernando, quería haber entrado el otro día o esperarlo un poco más abajo como comentas pero me pudo el ansia...bueno, lo hecho hecho está. Es un dinero del que puedo prescindir durante un tiempo así que si estos días no pega una buena subida puedo esperar.

Veremos si la suerte me acompaña.


----------



## frisch (27 Ene 2016)

Suelo escuchar diariamente France Culture.

Para los que no conozcáis esta radio pública, es un referente cultural en el mundo francófono. Conozco y sigo esta radio desde hace la friolera de 40 años. Tengo varios miles de grabaciones de sus emisiones (al principio, cuando no había podcasts, las grababa en directo).

Bueno, desde hace ya bastantes años (unos 15), coincidiendo con la llegada de Laure Adler a su dirección (una protegida del ínclito François Mitterrand, aquel socialista que antes que nada era un masón redomado y con quien, en 1988, en su segundo mandato, el PS comenzó su inequívoco descenso hacia la hipocresía llevada a los altares de la desfachatez) hay un lento, progresivo, pero seguro erigirse en el portavoz francófono culto de la instauración de un orden mundial único.

Hoy, he escuchado una emisión en la que los invitados eran una jurista francesa, Mireille Delmas-Marty y un jurista, miembro de la Corte Suprema del País sin Nombre: Stephen Breyer.

El tema de la emisión era: "¿Qué control puede ejercer el poder judicial - en este caso la Corte Suprema o, el equivalente francés, el Conseil Constitutionnel - sobre el poder político en situaciones de "urgencia" como las que están (estamos) viviendo (Patriot Act y État d'Urgence)?"

Y voy al grano.

Ambos juristas, obviamente, superdemocráticosfragilisticosespialidosos, entienden que la globalización, la mundialización están a la base de los problemas de urgencia que se plantean hoy en día en el mundo. Es decir que como todo se desarrolla a nivel planetario pues los problemas son planetarios.

Parece lógico.

Por lo que abogan por estamentos políticos y judiciales globales, mundiales.

Parece lógico.

Pero, y ésta es la pregunta del millón ¿quién coño ha globalizado la guerra en Afganistán, la de Irak, la de Libia, la de Siria?

Y sobre todo ¿para qué?

Pues para meternos lo de los estamentos mundiales regulatorios por nuestro propio bien.

Terminaré con una verdad de las del barquero.

Si el alcalde de mi pueblo, a quien conozco, no tiene tiempo o ganas o interés por atenderme ¿cómo voy a poder acudir yo a esos organismos mundiales a decirles nada?

Por WhatsApp.

Esto va mucho más rápido de lo que pensamos.

_Edito: Ninguno de los dos contesta a la pregunta de la emisión. El mensaje a transmitir era otro. De hecho la emisión tampoco se hizo para contestar a la pregunta, sino para transmitir el mensaje: hacen falta estamentos de control mundiales._


----------



## Bocanegra (27 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Bocanegra* no lo tocaría y eso que llevo algo comprado, pero espérate por abajo o por arriba, salvo que pretendas tradearla rápido, en cuyo caso, busca una buena caída intradía del un 4% al menos e inténtalo, pero sale mal 3 de cada 4...sé de lo que hablo.
> 
> Como te dice *flip* espera a ver si pierde los 30$, por pura psicología, el resto viene solo.
> 
> ...



Con el broker naranja tardé media hora en comprar. tuve que hacerlo por teléfono... :´( ...así que de tradear rápido lo dejo para otro capítulo.

Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ene 2016)

*Frish* tu debes de ser una especie de Braveheart moderno, que se ofende de ver las injusticias que nos hacen, sobre todo a nivel institucional.

Te dije un día que no te hicieras sangre con ello, pero realmente lo que quería decir es que ojalá fuéramos todos en parte como tu.

Te diré un secreto, cada vez que escuches la palabra globalización, no pienses en niños de todas las razas dándose la mano y girando en torno a un bello balón azul con forma de tierra...piensa en dinero, dinero y más dinero.

¿Qué mueve al mundo?...el amor...no, perdón, el dinero.

Para que sirven las instituciones...para velar por nuestros intereses...no, no ,no...mal...sirven para sacarnos el dinero.

Y las fuerzas del orden están para protegernos...¿verdad?...mal otra vez...están para proteger a las instituciones de los ciudadanos y así poder extorsionarlo a gusto.

Pero la iglesia siempre nos acogerá ¿no? ...sí, eso es cierto, Dios tiende la mano a todos, para eso el vaticano se ha convertido en republica bananera y atesorar allí grandes cantidades de riquezas para salvar al pueblo creyente llegado el día del juicio final. Pero un momento ¿Dios tiene algo que ver con el Vaticano?...no, que no cunda el pánico, Dios no sabe ni que existe ese sitio.

*Frisch* ¡coño!, despierta ya, yo confío en la especie de la ostia conforero, pero una cosa en confiar en la evolución, y otra confiar en que el egoísmo humano no supere a su bondad...de momento ya sabemos la respuesta...¿mañana?...ya se verá, aun que no estemos para ello. 


*Bocanegra* a veces tener un mal broker hasta puede resultar bueno.

¿Qué podemos decir de ese oro?...parece un movimiento muy *racional* de momento ¿no?
Buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes y un saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ene 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Gracias fernando, quería haber entrado el otro día o esperarlo un poco más abajo como comentas pero me pudo el ansia...bueno, lo hecho hecho está. Es un dinero del que puedo prescindir durante un tiempo así que si estos días no pega una buena subida puedo esperar.
> 
> Veremos si la suerte me acompaña.



creo que si...eso de Petroleo a 5 eypos es un rollito asustaviejas del Soros...:


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Bocanegra: Hombre, el "ansía" NO suele ser buena consejera, pero entiendo que si no tienes "prisas" y tampoco necesitas el dinero durante un tiempo que puede ser largo, pues no creo que hayas realizado una mala inversión, al contrario... Otra cosa es que pudieras haber "optimizado" el precio, pero eso ahora mismo tampoco lo sabemos, pero sigo opinando que veremos los anteriores mínimos y ya veremos si se para ahí... Un consejo: ya comprado, olvídate de seguir la cotización a diario y espera a que la inversión "madure" y que suele llevar su tiempo.

# El hombre dubitativo: Mira, a Soros ahora mismo lo que le interesa es dar por CULO al Yuan y a otras divisas asiáticas y en ello está enfrascado... A él, el Crudo le importa un "bledo" y sabe dónde sacar dinero en cada momento. Eso no quita para que, realmente, no me guste ese personaje ni los de su "pelaje", pero hay que reconocerle unos grandes dotes en materia de inversión o más de bien "especulativa"...

# paketazo: Tengo el Honor y la Suerte de conocer personalmente a frisch y él es así... Y no es ninguna persona cándida, ni mucho menos, y casi podría asegurarte de que en este hilo NO hay nadie con su nivel cultural e intelectual, aparte de una gran experiencia en la vida y en el mundo. Dicho esto, ya sabes que he tenido discrepancias con él, porque en el mundo de las "ideas" todos tenemos o deberíamos tener nuestra PROPIA opinión, pero ya te digo que él es ASÍ, para bien o para mal, pero es su vida...

Y dejo un artículo bastante interesante que han realizado en "El Robot Pescador". Trata sobre el tema de la prohibición del efectivo y que ya tratamos durante este fin de semana, aunque solemos tocarlo en el hilo bastante habitualmente. En fin, cuando "el río suena, agua lleva..."

- PASO DECISIVO: EL MAYOR BANCO DE NORUEGA EXIGE LA PROHIBICIÓN DEL DINERO EN EFECTIVO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Ene 2016)

Fernando gracias por tus aportaciones, una pregunta ¿como crees que afectará la plataforma China de comercio internacional del oro en la SGE? Estamos a menos de dos meses de su lanzamiento ... gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Lo primero darte la bienvenida al hilo y respecto a lo que me preguntas, la verdad, es que no tengo una opinión formada y espero que el SGE empiece a "tirar" durante un tiempo, de manera que podamos tener una cierta "base" para analizarlo.

Sin embargo, a priori, tiene buena "pinta"... Sobre todo porque va a ser un mercado basado en Oro FÍSICO en contraposición a la pantomina del "papel" que predomina en Occidente. Creo que tendrá tres tipos de contratos, denominados en renminbi, en cantidades de 100 grs., 1 Kg. y 12,5 Kgs. IMPORTANTE este último formato por razones evidentes...

De alguna manera, puede cambiar la "orientación" de muchos inversores occidentales, ya que NO es de recibo que aproximadamente el 80% del comercio esté en el lado corto, algo que dicho así ya es simplemente "aberrante"... Y nos demuestra la "corrupción" y/o "manipulación" que debe haber detrás de ello.

El único "perooooo" por mi parte es que soy muy escéptico en relación a China, es decir que no me fío un "pelo" de lo que diga ese país, así que ya veremos si existirá una auténtica "transparencia" en el SGE. Los "expertos" aseguran que SÍ, pero ya te digo que yo no las tengo todas conmigo, así que lo mejor será esperar a que funcione a pleno rendimiento... Y si todo va "bien" o por el lado "correcto", el precio del Oro debiera notarlo, ya que el "sangrado" de Occidente a Oriente va a continuar.

Ahora bien, dado que suelo ser bastante "desconfiado", tampoco hay que perder de vista que China pretenda utilizar el Oro, referenciado a su moneda, para combatir al USD devaluando el Yuan... En fin, abrir un nuevo "frente" en la Guerra de las Divisas que se está produciendo.

Y para El hombre dubitativo y otros interesados, dejo esto que comentaba no hace tanto...

- China se ríe de la 'guerra' declarada por Geoge Soros contra su moneda - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Ene 2016)

Fernando, aún desconozco como dar la gracias, así que lo hago con este post: muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Totalmente, de acuerdo con Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Gran Coalición? ¡No, gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (28 Ene 2016)

Hola Fernando, muchas gracias por compartir tus con nosotros, la verdad es que se aprende muchisimo... 

Bueno al grano, tengo que escoger una divisia que no sea el Euro para guardar mis nuevos ahorros, teniendo en cuenta el panorama actual, cual me aconsejariais?? 

Gracias!!


----------



## karlillobilbaino (28 Ene 2016)

Si quieres evitar el "cuando caiga una caerán todas" oro o bitcoins. 

Si es por poca confianza solo en el euro ni idea... franco suizo, libra uk, dollar australiano, ...


----------



## vpsn (28 Ene 2016)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Karkobilbaino,

No es un tema de confianza en si, ya tengo unos ahorros en Europa en euros, y quisiera diversificar, el euro ha bajado mucho respecto a otras divisas como los US Dollars, la pregunta era mas en este sentido.

Me estoy planteando comprar algo de plata tambien, el oro de momento lo veo muy caro, ahora mismo no me gastaria 1000 y algo euros en una moneda, aunque no lo descarto en un futuro proximo.

Saludos!


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2016)

vpsn dijo:


> Hola Fernando, muchas gracias por compartir tus con nosotros, la verdad es que se aprende muchisimo...
> 
> Bueno al grano, tengo que escoger una divisia que no sea el Euro para guardar mis nuevos ahorros, teniendo en cuenta el panorama actual, cual me aconsejariais??
> 
> Gracias!!



Los ahorros que conviertas en divisas no serán tus ahorros, serán del banco central emisor, y si lo tienes en una cuenta bancaria serán del banco depositario.

Como te ha dicho el compañero, cae una grande y caen todas.

Por fortaleza y marketing mundial el $ sin dudas, por tradición conservadora el CHF, y por ilusión y ganas quizá mantendría el €.

oro: si puedes mete algo, no hay por que comprar una onza tienes 1/2, 1/4, 1/10, 1/20...o también plata, que una onza es una cantidad muy accesible ahora mismo para cualquier bolsillo.

El Bitcoin, a pesar de tener personalmente unos cuantos, no te lo recomendaré, si acaso te recomiendo que leas todo lo que puedas al respecto, a favor y en contra.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2016)

Hola, vpsn: Bienvenido al hilo. Me preguntas por una divisa, por tanto, me referiré exclusivamente a ello. Bien, la divisa más fuerte ahora mismo y, probablemente, para este año sea el USD. En lo personal, y como opción "conservadora", sigo "confiando" en el CHF. Cuando se "aclare" el panorama en las Materias Primas se podrán considerar otras divisas como la NOK, CAD, AUD, etc., pero ahora mismo NI TOCAR...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (28 Ene 2016)

_oro: si puedes mete algo, no hay por que comprar una onza tienes 1/2, 1/4, 1/10, 1/20...o también plata, que una onza es una cantidad muy accesible ahora mismo para cualquier bolsillo._


Con un hilo de metaleros es curioso que aconsejemos cantidades pequeñas de oro físico.
Pero ello es por una mala experiencia que, quizás paketazo u otro forero. Y es que el oro puede bajar, o como dice Fernando, estamos en lateral bajista y así lleva mucho tiempo, y puede llevar más. 
Con la afición al metal amarillo, por lo menos yo, metería todos los ahorros en el metal tan bonito como el oro.
Pero cometería un grave error. Pues todo depende de, por ejemplo, si va a necesitar ese dinero a corto plazo, o como me dijo Fernando, con el oro nadie se hace rico.
Y lo que no quieras para tí, no lo quieras para una persona que acaba de entrar.
Particularmente yo lo entraría en el franco suizo, estable y con liquidez inmediata.
Pero como dice paketazo, aunque sea poca cantidad, pon un poco de oro físico en la cesta.
El riesgo es relativo. Y una moneda de oro es bonita como una joya.
Bueno, ya te han aconsejado, sólo quería comentarte que no pongas todo en oro físico, sería un grave error, y no creo que haya nadie en el hilo que te aconseje eso.
Correrías el riesgo de perder un 30% en un año, y esperar a que suba te puede fastidiar más que lo imaginas.
Bienvenido, por supuesto, todos fuimos principiantes en su momento.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2016)

*plastic_age* yo recomiendo cantidades pequeñas por que soy un mindundi, peo si tuviera por ejemplo 10M de €, no tendría problemas en tener lingotes de 100grs, monedas de 10 Oz, y posiblemente muchas de 1 Oz 

Yo escribo, y presupongo que más o menos todos nos movemos en un nivel económico medio, desde mileuristas, hasta alguno que gane sus 8000€/mes, pero no suelo escribir pensando en personas de un gran poder adquisitivo, que seguro nos leen, pero sus operaciones distan mucho de comprar un par de soberanos al trimestre.

Yo a un tío que gana 1000€ no le puedo recomendar que se compre 1 Oz de oro al mes, o al trimestre, pero si le puedo decir que si tiene poder de ahorro de 150€/mes, pues que cada 3 o 4 meses le meta mano a un soberano por ejemplo. Si en 10 años logra tener 30 o 40 piezas, pues tiene un pequeño remanente para apuros y para la jubilación.

Le dices eso a un tipo que maneja un patrimonio de 10M de €, y te manda a contar gorriones a la plaza mayor.

Ojito con el €, aun antes sin ver esta subida que ha dado comentaba que no me disgustaba como divisa refugio, y eso que todos o casi todos los analistas la ponen a la par o por debajo del $...yo no puedo recomendar con el escenario que veo cambiar cromos de € por $ en gran cuantía, quizá un poco por decir que se tiene diversificado, pero estos USAnos algún día les estallará la deuda en sus narices, y cuando saquen el tema a la palestra, mucho cuidado con el billete verde.

Un saludo a todos y buenas tardes/noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Yo SIEMPRE he creido en una "correcta" diversificación y, a ser posible, tirando a conservadora. Bueno, esto último se va "pillando" con la edad... Y en ella deberían tener presencia los MPs, especialmente el Oro, aunque soy eminentemente "platero" y estoy muy inclinado hacia ese metal. Ahora bien, a la hora de "aconsejar", suelo decantarme por el Oro, pero por las "circunstancias" actuales en el mundo. A muy largo plazo, y en condiciones "normales", la Plata debería reducir sustancialmente su ratio en relación al Oro.

# paketazo: Aquí nos leen foreros de todo tipo. Evidentemente, y sé lo que digo, lo hacen algunos -los menos- que tienen más Oro del que te puedes imaginar... No aparecen por aquí a la hora de escribir, pero haberlos haylos. Sin embargo, está claro que aquí, tanto tú como yo y otros conforeros, escribimos para una mayoría "normal", es decir habrá gente que le interesa el producto, pero que no puede por razones obvias, ya que un "mileurista" bastante tiene con intentar "sobrevivir", luego habrá gente con unos ingresos medios/altos, y otros idem... pero sin deuda, por tanto con mayor poder adquisitivo. En lo personal, yo soy también un "mindundi"... quizás, un "escalón" más arriba, pero bueno "entender" el "producto" de los MPs no me costó NADA y más viendo cómo va todo...

Precisamente, hoy hablaba con una buena amiga argentina y me comentaba el "horror" que se está viviendo en la Argentina y es que están en una situación de pre-Corralito... Aparte de que ríete tú del control del dinero que se hace aquí en relación a allí. Eso que comento es un buen ejemplo más del porqué hay que estar "diversificado" en MPs. Y, desde luego, el que piense en la Jubilación debería -si puede- tener en consideración lo que comentamos por aquí.

Luego, si hay tiempo, os colocaré algunos enlaces interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (28 Ene 2016)

Las reservas de oro registrado del Comex caen un 73% | Periodismo Alternativo

Bueno, nada que no se estuviera viendo venir desde hace tiempo. Pero vamos si caen serápor algo y más claro agua. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Flip (28 Ene 2016)

la recomendacion del dia 

comprar bonos de POCOYO ,. no se me ocurre nada mas.

Fuera de coñas , el resumen es que todo el sistema esta cogido con pinzas , el otro dia comentabamos en el Qui prodest y creo que ha llegado el momento
si quereis divisa a corto plazo currency (USD USD USD,...) aunque todavia me rio del comentario de paketazo un 10!!!

comentabamos el otro dia si o si le tienen que dar la vuelta al petroleo no hay otra.. no es una cuestion
solo de presupuestos,... es una cuestion de estabilidad social y no hay nada que los gobiernos no teman que la estabilidad social 

recuero en españa el 15 m obra de la ingenieria social y la fundacion rockefeler al mando Martin VArsavsky si o si nos espera una de estas en un pais petrolifero 
eso si... a partir de marzo que ahora hace frio 

yo personalmente estoy acumulando OIL en USD poco a poco pero sin pausa ,.. algo he comprado el martes de repsoles .. que vere si soltare mañana o me las quedo 
estoy mirando un par de acciones usa despues os pongo los tick a ver que pensais ...


----------



## Flip (28 Ene 2016)

Quizás no es el foro adecuado pero yo solo entro en este
Vamos a pensar en dos compañías químicas ligadas al consumo , oligopolios sin sustituto en el mercado 
Rayonier advance 
Chemours

Aún no estoy dentro pero lo hare en breve

Lo siento ya no postear más estos rollos ...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Flip: ¿Comprar Bonos... ? Ya sé que lo has dicho de "coña", pero imagino que sabes cómo está el "tema" en ese terreno... ¿No? Si las Bolsas están dando "miedo", pues ya no te cuento lo que se está viendo en los Bonos.

Que se está avecinando una fuerte contracción económica mundial lo están indicando los Bonos, especialmente en el rendimiento de los Bonos US Treasury, que está disminuyendo, a pesar del aumento en las tasas de los fondos federales. Por no hablar también de los mercados de deuda pública europea y que están tremendamente sobrevalorados.

Por cierto, hoy también hablaba con un amigo vinculado al sistema bancario español y me comentaba que el problema "gordo" puede estallar este año o un poco más "adelante" en la UE. Al parecer, el sistema bancario italiano y portugués están prácticamente "quebrados" o "casi"... Y la situación financiera en Francia es desastrosa... Por no hablar del gran "tapado": el Deusche Bank... Respecto a los bancos españoles, me ha dicho: "Mejor lo dejamos..."

¡Joder! Flip, lo tuyo es "ansía viva" porque entrar en REP con lo que se está conociendo acerca de su situación financiera... Veremos si no le rebajan el rating las agencias de calificación. Y no digo que no sea una empresa interesante, pero a "otro" precio y muy lejano del actual y que "cuadre" más con un Petróleo que puede moverse un tiempo "X" por debajo del precio que necesita REP.

En 2016, Flip, me parece que vamos a asistir a múltiples episodios de conflictividad socio-política en buena parte del mundo, tanto si tienen Petróleo como si no... De hecho, ya se están produciendo y otra cosa es que nos enteremos...

Y dejo esto que me ha resultado interesante...

- Precious Metals Pummeled (After Silver's Overnight Flash-Crash) | Zero Hedge

- Presentation Koos Jansen At Scotiabank

Saludos.

Edito: Flip, tú escribe sobre lo que te apetezca, incluida la Bolsa, a fin de cuentas aquí tratamos de casi todo...


----------



## racional (29 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Que se está avecinando una fuerte contracción económica mundial lo están indicando los Bonos, especialmente en el rendimiento de los Bonos US Treasury, que está disminuyendo, a pesar del aumento en las tasas de los fondos federales. Por no hablar también de los mercados de deuda pública europea y que están tremendamente sobrevalorados.



Pues si pero esto tampoco es bueno para el oro.


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Ene 2016)

racional dijo:


> Pues si pero esto tampoco es bueno para el oro.



Mejor, cuanto más baje, más cargaré.

@Fernando, tampoco tienes que irte hasta la Argentina, hace poco le vendí a un Griego unos billetes, poca cosa, no llegaba a los 200 euros, me envió el dinero por correos porque a los particulares no les está permitido realizar transferencias internacionales. 

Y todavía algunos siguen pensando que el Estado es aquel caballero fiel cumplidor de la legalidad y que vela por los intereses del ciudadano... 

Por cierto, una pregunta, para los que "hacéis" oro de todo tipo, en formato moneda. ¿Qué opinión os dan los Francos Belgas? he visto que tienen menos prima que los Napoleones o Soberanos, pero no se qué tal salida tienen, salvo a peso, claro.

Saludos y gracias por todos los aportes, me tenéis enganchado!


----------



## nekcab (29 Ene 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> Yo a un tío que gana 1000€ no le puedo recomendar que se compre 1 Oz de oro al mes, o al trimestre, pero si le puedo decir que si tiene poder de ahorro de 150€/mes, pues que cada 3 o 4 meses le meta mano a un soberano por ejemplo.
> 
> ..."



Ahí quería yo llegar. Onza, 1/2, 1/4, soberanos, ... entiendo que, dentro de lo que es una parte del patrimonio de uno en lo q respecta al oro, es buena cosa diversificar a su vez en no solo onzas, sino en porciones más pequeñas. Ok. Pero la pregunta del millón: ¿que % para cada tipo?

Un saludo.




Flip dijo:


> "...
> 
> recuero en españa el 15 m obra de la ingenieria social y la fundacion rockefeler al mando Martin VArsavsky
> 
> ..."



Gracias por la info. En su día leí varios artículos que hablaban de los movimientos sospechosos en el antes de dicha explosión. Investigaré algo más con los nuevos datos...


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2016)

Paketazo, Fernando, Flip y otros que me olvido, muchas gracias por el consejo, al final creo que me decidire por el US dolar asi como algo de metal. Decir tambien que dispongo de un Bitcoin aunque habra que ver si al final eso es una buena inversion ya que cada vez me gusta menos...

Tambien queria preguntaros otra cosa, hace poco vi esta moneda:

http://www.perthmint.com.au/images/...nderland-Clock-Silver-2oz-Antiqued-OnEdge.jpg

que opinion os merece, yo la encuentra preciosa, pero claro son 2 onzas d eplata y estamos hablando de un precio de 100 y pico dolares...

Supongo que es mejor cenirse al precio del metal y dejarse de virguerias no es asi? O incluso en vez de pagar elsobrecostre por el reloj poner esa pasta en oro...

En fin que opinais??

Saludos!!!

PD Lo siento por los acentos y algunas faltas, no se donde estan ciertos caracteres en este teclado.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (29 Ene 2016)

Esa moneda de 2 onzas compratela como capricho si la vas a disfrutar, no como inversión.

Que a ti te encante no significa que se revalorizara o ni si quiera que en X años te la paguen mas alla de su precio en plata...

Investiga, lee y aprende mucho si quieres meterte en el mundillo premium para inversion. Si es por amor separarlo de la inversión, la ostia puede ser épica.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2016)

*Flip* vas con buena idea, pero se paciente. No digo que no puedas sacar cuartos en este momento de la bolsa USA, que evidentemente sí se puede, pero que prefieres, ¿hacer un 8% - 10% con bastante riesgo, o sacarte un 50% con menos riesgo de quedarte pillado durante mucho tiempo?

Yo esperaría a ver que pasa con los índices, sigo pensando que están muy altos, y las medias móviles dicen que se pueden ir mucho más abajo.

*Fernando* en cuanto a la banca, creo que todos más o menos vemos por dónde van los tiros, de aquí a unos años, es posible que solo media docena de bancos casi todos en USA se hagan con los balances de todos los demás...y no por que estén más saneados, no...si no por que como siempre, USA hace todo a lo grande. Veremos por dónde van saliendo, pero es una posibilidad muy plausible...dejarán quebrar la parte podrida de la banca, y los balances buenos se los llevarán ellos.

*Neckab* yo si te sirve de algo mi experiencia, empecé con onzas, sobre todo krugerrands, filarmónicas y canguros...ahora me dedico a los rands, soberanos y vrenelis...el %, moneda mediana y pequeña sobre todo, se mueve mejor entre particulares. Y % total del patrimonio de inversión...lo que consideres que te deja dormir tranquilo sin pensar en necesitarlo en años...un 15%, un 25%...más del 50% me parece exagerado, pero ojo, hablo de mi opinión, que realmente no vale nada.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# racional: Desconozco el nivel de sus conocimientos en Economía y Finanzas, pero desde luego mi comentario sobre los Bonos fue sobre los referenciados a la deuda pública, por tanto no me he referido a los Bonos Corporativos y si añadimos éstos, le aseguro que el "panorama" pone los pelos como "escarpias"... Y en esa situación de riesgo "extremo", los MPs suelen volver a actuar como valor "refugio" y SIEMPRE ha sido así.

Por cierto, hace unos minutos el Bund a... ¡162,865! "Normal"... ¿No, racional? Y eso que los mercados andan muy animados después de que el BOJ haya movido "ficha" esta madrugada aquí y ya comenté que se iba a producir. La "medida" ha consistido en anunciar un tipo de interés negativo del 0,1% para favorecer el crecimiento y sus metas de Inflación... Desde luego, la "argumentación" tiene delito viniendo del Japón...

# Arbeyna: Mi comentario sobre la situación en Argentina se quedó bastante "corto". Toma mayor "dimensión" si te digo que desde el pasado día 16 de Diciembre el Peso Argentino se ha devaluado un 29% respecto al USD y lleva ya una caída acumulada a un año del 39%... Luego, algunos dicen que los MPs NO sirven porque no generan intereses y otros argumentos de menor peso, pero me imagino que los argentinos deben pensar otra cosa en estos momentos...

Respecto a lo que preguntas, yo también tengo Francos Belgas, pero no creo que tengan ningún Premium. Siempre habrá alguna pieza "concreta" y lo digo sin conocimiento específico sobre el tema, pero mi interés por ellos fue por variar un poco el "formato" y por el Oro que contienen. NADA más... aunque, personalmente, estoy más centrado en los Soberanos.

# nekcab: Bueno, sobre lo comentado por Flip sobre el 15 M, pues algo he oído al respecto, pero me gustaría conocer datos concretos y contrastados al respecto. Es más, me da la sensación de que podría conseguir más por mi parte que por lo que me han dicho o leído sobre este tema. No digo que NO pueda ser factible, pero me resulta de "pandereta" cuando en los informativos de cada día se destapan nuevos casos de financiación corrupta. Además, históricamente, ya sabemos quienes financiaron a Lenin, Hitler, Mussolini, Franco, Mao...

El tanto por ciento sobre cada moneda de Oro es algo que debe estudiar cada cual, al menos en mi modesta opinión. Yo soy partidario de la moneda pequeña y que haya sido "dinero": Soberanos; Francos franceses, suizos, belgas; Pesos Mexicanos, Argentinos, etc. En formato "grande" los Krugerrand y los 50 Pesos Mexicanos... Hay bastante donde elegir y pienso que en los MPs (incluyo a la Plata) un porcentaje adecuado sobre un Patrimonio "limpio" -de deuda- debiera estar en el entorno del 25%, pero eso dependerá del conocimiento que tengamos del "producto" y, en caso contrario, muchísimo menos.

# vpsn: Una "advertencia" respecto al USD: SIEMPRE que el Índice del Dólar ha llegado a un techo, luego la caída ha sido proporcionalmente semejante a la de la subida. Es decir, que el USD puede ser la divisa del "año", pero NO pondría "la mano en el fuego" por él en el largo plazo. Con esto te estoy diciendo que deberás estar "pendiente" de su evolución, porque si la "descuidas" en un momento dado puedes tener un fuerte "descosido". Eso no quita para que AHORA sea la mejor opción y, al menos, tiene el "viento" a su favor.

En relación a esa moneda que citas, como "inversión" NO la veo, pero ¡Ojo! que esto del Premium suele dar "sorpresas" en el tiempo, pero que pueden ser tanto favorables como desfavorables, aunque suelen decantarse por éstas últimas. Mira, si te interesa el Premium, empieza por el más sencillo y más fácil de adquirir: Pandas, Kookaburras, Koalas, Elefantes de Somalía, Ruandas, etc., etc. Más adelante, y conforme avances en tu "formación", ya podrás "jugártela" en según qué monedas. Y otra cosa muy distinta es que una moneda te GUSTE y la quieras tener sin ninguna pretensión inversora y que podríamos denominar como comprar o concedernos un "capricho".

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (29 Ene 2016)

que tal contertulios buena tarde 

efectivamente fernando los bonos es coña ..no tocar
con respecto a otras inversiones la verdad es que soy muy nervioso
y es que soy un poco austriaco depensamiento .. crecimiento en base a ahorro y mi enemigo es la inflacion

hasta estos tiempos solia coger unos días de vacaciones en enero y planificar el año 
ya sabes eso de donde estamos y a donde vamos .. algo de macro , geopolitica , emergentes ,.. baltic dry.... y salia un algo que unas veces mejor otras peor consigues batir el nivel de inflacion ,. algo para el ocio y algo para metales 


todo aderezado con un Macallan de 18yrs que esta que te cagas... ultimamente la verdad es que nos se por donde tirar y vas a salto de mata haciendo operaciones abriendo y cerrando,.. 

por cierto GBSN, estoy con un 100% de rentabilidad y no se si cerrar ya o esperar a que la FDA 5 febrero y arriesgar a ver si le aprueban el test que parece que si , esperaba ver si cerraba entre 03.04 pero parece que estan estudiando otro reverse split para votarlo 4 de marzo minimo cerrare el gap del stop 

tienes razon paketazo tu analisis tecnico es excelente.. pero cuando miro el nivel de liquidez en el que estoy me pongo muy nervioso
con respecto a repsol abri posicion el martes , la verdad es que la jugada de repsol al menos me parece inteligente 
provision de fondos de 2900 meuros y van a declarar perdidas de 1200 millones
en cuanto el barril este por encima de 50 las provisiones iran a resultado extraordinario
y es que este tipo de empresas que son sistemicas, si cae.. cae sacyr y algun banco le hace un agujero de cojones Caixa... no pueden caer o el efecto domino arrastraria todo el sistema y bien es cierto que una empresa que su deuda es mayor que la capitalizacion ,... ojo es peligro


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: Los "tiempos" están "cambiando" y a marchas forzadas... ¿O no has visto lo que ha sucedido este Enero? Hasta hace muy poco, yo me "organizaba" a mediados de Diciembre, pero ya te digo que los "tempos" me han obligado a cambiar mis "hábitos" y adaptarme al devenir de los mercados... Si te digo la verdad, Flip, tengo la "mosca pegada a la oreja" y cada vez soy más prudente en mis movimientos. Como he comentado muchas veces, el día en que esto se "caíga" NO nos va a dar tiempo de hacer NADA que ya no se haya hecho... me explico, ¿No?

Por cierto, desde que lo comentastes, me miro a GBSN, sin mayores pretensiones, pero es posible que hubiera puesto "algo" si nos lo hubieras comentado antes... Vamos, como quien decide ir al Casino a "perder" dinero, pero por si "sonará la flauta". Observo mucha volatilidad y muchos altibajos, por tanto yo de ti recuperaría la "Onza" más un 10%-15% y el resto lo dejaría por si la "jugada" tuviera continuidad... Ya sabes que el "veredicto" de la FDA puede "tumbar" o subir como la "espuma" aquel producto sobre el que se pronuncie.

¡Joder! Sigues "emperrado" en mirar el dedo en vez de la Luna y lo digo por lo que comentas respecto a REP. Sacyr ahora mismo, Flip, es MÁS "sistémica" que la propia REP y La Caixa hace muchos "malabares" con sus "números", de manera que ya veremos en qué quedan cuando se acabe esta "Opereta"... aunque tampoco están mucho mejor SAN y BBVA. 

En fin, Flip, cada cual es muy dueño de tomar sus propias decisiones de "inversión", pero la liquidez NUNCA ha de "quemar" y más cuando se tiene la fortuna de tenerla. Además, estoy con paketazo en que ahora es más fácil perder que ganar en el tiempo y otra cosa es que estés "hipnotizado" por los mercados...

Y en eso están... después de conocer el dato del PIB americano: +0,7% en el 4º Trimestre y un 2,4% en el cómputo del 2015... Y el dato es MALO, más si tenemos en cuenta las capas de "maquillaje contable" que hay detrás del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2016)

Curioso...

- El Chacal de Wall Street que ganó 1.400 millones con la fiebre del oro - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- And The Biggest Contributor To U.S. Growth in 2015 Was... | Zero Hedge

- IT BEGINS

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Ene 2016)

Buenas noches,

Mirad este vídeo:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/NPE7i8wuupk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ene 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Lo acabo de volver a visionar, ya que lo había visto con anterioridad... Bien, sabes cómo me gano las "habichuelas", ¿No? Con eso te quiero decir que ya es muy tarde... Hoy en día, en todas las sociedades "desarrolladas", hemos dejado un trazado que la tecnología ha amplificado y MUCHO. En cualquier caso, esto es muy VIEJO... Mira, os dejo un excelente trabajo y que avala lo que estoy afirmando.

- EL PANOPTISMO: NUEVAS FORMAS DE CONTROL SOCIAL

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2016)

*Refinanciado*

El problema que le veo, es que todos los ordenadores que usan Tor, o los que emplean la red storj, o maidsafe, o incluso bitcoin...son presuntos "malhechores" y potenciales peligros para el sistema.

La chavala tiene razón en muchas cosas que dice, ya se habló aquí de los contadores de la luz nuevos que mandan datos de todo lo que tienes en casa, lo de los móviles, las redes sociales, los buscadores, navegadores...el peligroso foro de burbuja..., y todos estos métodos modernos de obtener información de hábitos y comportamiento humano...pero...

A pesar de todo las leyes de protección de datos están ahí, pero a pocos o muy pocos, les preocupa que usen sus "algoritmos vitales" para alimentar bases de datos.

La suerte no existe, pero sí la estadística como parte de la matemática, y es precisamente esa "amante infiel", la que pone al sistema en nuestra contra siempre a pesar de que ni nos enteramos.

La batalla en ese aspecto, pienso está más que perdida, pues si las autoridades lo desean , prohibirán tor, bitcoin , maidsafe, y todos estos nuevos descubrimientos criptográficos, que sí, seguirán funcionando a pesar de estar prohibidos, pero ¿Quiénes se arriesgarán a ir al talego por incumplir la ley de los "iluminati"?

¿Quiénes protestarán y saldrán a la calle por evitar regalar nuestra intimidad?

La sociedad esta noqueada, adormecida, drogada...es preferible tirase en el sofá a ver una película llena de publicidad subliminal y sin ser subliminal, tomar nuestra bebida "mágica" favorita, y soñar con que quizá el fin de semana nos toque la lotería y nos haga libres...

Ojalá videos como ese se hicieran virales, aun que solo fuera para que la humanidad se detuviera un segundo y se preguntara ...¿y si...?

Buenas noches a todos, y buen comienzo de fin de semana.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Ene 2016)

Recientemente un colega se dejó su flamante iPhone en mi coche, cuando llegué a casa lo ví y lo cogí, como no sabía a donde llevárselo (y no tenía tiempo para ello) decidí llevarlo a casa y devolvérselo al día siguiente.

Afortunadamente lo tenía en silencio y no tuve que "aguantar" el sonido del móvil o verme en un compromiso por si recibía una llamada urgente que tuviese que responder. Al siguiente día al ver a mi colega, lo primero que dijo fue: "¿tienes mi móvil?", enseguida asentí y se lo dí.

El colega respiró con alivio y dijo: "casi estaba seguro que lo tenías, ayer fue bajarme de tu coche y fui a un polideportivo, entonces me busqué el móvil y no lo encontré, así que cuando llegué a casa me metí en internet y vi que mi móvil estaba cerca de donde vives, claro, como el buscador tiene un margen de error de unos metros, no podía asegurar que estaba en tu casa"

Coño, me quedé parado, resulta que hay una aplicación para encontrar tu móvil si no sabes donde está, simplemente tienes que registrar tu móvil en ella y a través de internet o de otro móvil localizas donde está tu móvil. Sé que a muchos pensarán que estoy muy obsoleto por no saber esas cosas (lo cual es verdad), pero a mi no me deja nada indiferente.

Le comenté a mi colega que me parecía excesivo y que te quitaba intimidad, a lo cual respondió:"bah, eso no es nada, tengo un amigo que tiene los móviles de toda su familia en la aplicación (parece que puedes saber la ubicación de varios usuarios si ellos lo aceptan) y sabe donde están en todo momento".

Después añadió: "menos mal que encontré el móvil, sino me hubiese visto en la necesidad de inutilizarlo", joder, ahora resulta que si te roban el móvil, puedes "cargártelo" de manera remota dejándolo inutilizable con otra aplicación; de esa manera al menos no permites que el te lo robó o encontró si se te perdió).

Yo para restar importancia al asunto, le comenté que me sabía mal si le hubiesen llamado para una emergencia no hubiese sabido como contactar con él. El me respondió que no pasaba nada, que de todas formas no hubiese podido coger el móvil porque va con reconocimiento de huella dactilar, tócate los huevos, parece ser que ahora no vale con hacer un "tres en raya" en la pantalla, ahora el móvil sólo reconoce y funciona con su dueño.

Y ahora voy a esto (y sabrán el por qué del vídeo colgado anteriormente): Para que tu sepas donde está tu móvil es porque un tercero lo sabe en todo momento. Para que tú puedas acceder con tu huella a tu móvil, es porque un tercero la tiene. Para que tú puedas inutilizar tu móvil remotamente, es porque un tercero lo puede hacer. Para que tu puedas realizar todas esas acciones, es porque un tercero ya lo considera "tecnología obsoleta", controlable, que ya la puede utilizar la borregada y que se cuenta con una tecnología sensiblemente superior (me acojona el pensar que puede ser).

Entonces,si pones a la zorra a cuidar del gallinero (el tercero) miedo me da lo que pueda suceder... ¿Podrían "inutilizar" tu vida con unos cuantos clicks?, eso no va de un móvil (lo cual es una herramienta potente para controlarte, ya que muchos no lo dejan ni para ir a cagar), sino de todos los datos de tu persona que están en poder de terceros (cuentas bancarias, historiales médicos, datos legales, datos personales como feisbu y esas cosas, viajes, ocio, movimientos de capital, etc.).

Yo pienso que tienen ese poder...

Señores, yo estoy esperando el apocalipsis, control sobre las personas o el NWO desde hace tiempo y no llegan, ahora va a ser que está sucediendo delante nuestras narices y como nos lo venden de una manera tal "cool" y "guay" no somos capaces de verlo.

Ahora voy a echar una ojeada a mis MP's, al menos no están en manos de terceros, eso me bajará el acojone y me hará sentir un poco más seguro; encima nosotros mismos somos los que lo pedimos a gritos y lo buscamos. 

Saludos


----------



## frisch (29 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - And The Biggest Contributor To U.S. Growth in 2015 Was... | Zero Hedge
> .



El gráfico que presenta el autor del artículo es muy interesante.

No sé a qué época de vuestra vida podéis referir el concepto de sector terciario. En mi caso, a cuando era estudiante universitario, hace unos cuarenta años.

En aquellos tiempos era un término relativamente nuevo (el sector terciario es un "concepto" consecuencia del desarrollo que se produce a partir del final de la segunda guerra mundial) y era un término que año tras año crecía en importancia (dentro del PIB de los países) y que, además, era como una especie de indicador de desarrollo. Cuanto más sector terciario, más desarrollo. Más o menos venía a ser así.

Francia tenía un fuerte sector terciario, España menos y Burkina Fasso ninguno. Y Francia estaba muy orgullosa de tener un fuerte sector terciario, España quería tener sector terciario y Burkina Fasso pues, soñaba con ello.

Hoy en día, y esta es la razón de mi mensaje, el sector terciario ya no es un indicador de desarrollo sino por decirlo en román paladino, una especie de patata caliente que todos se la tiran de mano en mano, tratando de quedarse con la parte que más beneficios aporta.

Volvemos a las cuentas de la abuela pero esta vez contadas al revés.

Un sector terciario no puede desarrollarse sin un sector primario que la alimente y un sector secundario que la manufacture.

La pregunta que me hago es: ¿cómo es posible que en el plazo (cuento a partir de 1945) de 55 años (que en Historia no es que no sea nada es que es microscópicamente inapreciable) se haya pasado de una economía racional (recursos + manufactura + venta del producto) a una economía en la que el sector terciario se vuelve descomunal y, a estas alturas de la película, es insostenible? Es decir, para que nos vayamos enterando: no se puede pagar (no se pueden pagar los sueldos de tanto empleado del sector terciario).

Quizás la respuesta esté en la aparición de un cuarto sector, que podemos denominar cuatrero-cuaternario que es el sector que gana dinero sin producir estrictamente nada.

Esta película, obviamente, acaba mal.


----------



## Refinanciado (29 Ene 2016)

*¿Es Google Masón?*













Posteado desde un navegador Google (Google Chrome) :XX:

---------- Post added 29-ene-2016 at 23:31 ----------

*Fernando*: Sé que lo que expongo ahora es más viejo que el cagar, lo que me ha llamado la atención (y muchísimo) es como la sociedad lo va asimilando y encima lo ve como algo bueno, no cabe duda que esos HDLGP son unos maestros en sus métodos.

*Paketazo*: Tienes razón, no hay manera de evadirlo si no sigues sus reglas, se las arreglarán para que sea un delito no seguirlas (como lo han hecho siempre), espero que en la gran exclusión esa gran cantidad de personas apartadas (al no ser de interés y ser apestados) consigan crear otra opción,quizás dentro de lo malo surja algo bueno.

*frisch*: Me ha gustado tu comentario:

_"Quizás la respuesta esté en la aparición de un cuarto sector, que podemos denominar cuatrero-cuaternario que es el sector que gana dinero sin producir estrictamente nada."_

Pero creo que ese sector siempre ha existido (desde el cuaternario, jeje) y no esta al final de la lista sino al principio, son los que deciden si se hace o no se hace, lo que se hace, como se hace, lo que se reparte y como se reparte. Lo peor de todo es que siempre seguirán mientras haya humanidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2016)

Hola, Refinanciado: Es un trabajo de años y su implantación ha sido sumamente fácil y rápida. Quizás, eso sea lo que más pudiera sorprender y que, desde luego, NO es mi caso... En su momento, Orwell tuvo una gran visión futurista, aunque me parece que han "optado" por unas "fórmulas" mucho más digeribles.

Mira, sabes que soy un apasionado de la Historia de Roma y, si te digo la verdad, NO veo NADA hoy en día que ya no se diera en aquellos tiempos. Por ejemplo, en la Política y en el desarrollo y dominio del Poder fueron unos consumados Maestros... Evidentemente, luego han existido períodos con el mismo "fulgor", pero claro mucho más cortos y aquí es donde discuto el principio "evolutivo" al que muchas veces se refiere paketazo... En lo personal, creo que con tanta tecnificación se está retrocediendo y mucho en la escala evolutiva de la PERSONA, pero bueno no deja de ser una apreciación personal, pero comparo los tiempos actuales con los de mi juventud y observo más "preparación formativa", pero muchísimo menos TALENTO... Y eso -para mí- es "involución"...

En fin, coloco un enlace y que lleva al origen de lo que has colocado sobre Google. Realmente, NUNCA lo tuve en consideración... puede ser un simple "símbolo" de "regocijo" o puta "casualidad"...

- Google y la Masonería | Actualidad Masónica

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (30 Ene 2016)

Qué tal D. Fernando y compañía

Aquí estoy con mi Mcallan
Hoy me llego una información que no tengo contrastada pero os la lanzó

Hay cosas que creo que no hay que explicar al 99 % del foro pero quizás un 1% no saben cómo funcionan, el Lobbismo.

Los lobbies son personajes que pertenecen al mundo político 50% y que están a sueldo de la industria para que ejerzan presión en la toma de decisiones por parte de los gobiernos , uno de los que tienen más poder son los que pertenecen al mundo del petróleo 

Bien han empezado las presiones fuertes para llegar a un acuerdo sobre el petróleo 

Por un lado 
Rusia ++ Arabia Saudí... Porque? Rusia tiene influencia sobre Iran
Irán no quiere ceder su quota 
China por otro lado no le interesa un petróleo Caro... Pero no le importa un petróleo en 60 Usd el barril 
USA ... Esta de acuerdo 
Europa ... No pinta nada 

Cuál es el acuerdo ... Bajamos la quota de producción , nos quitamos de en medio un país fallido LIBIA y cuando esté fuera nos repartimos la quota de Libia con un petróleo 
Más caro 

A Irán no le interesan las tortas ... Que ganarían ? Nada 
A todos les interesa un petróleo más caro

Se le va a ir la mano a Irán... No creo,... Aprovecharán los Judios para meter baza...aquí entra USA para que se queden tranquilos

Mi opinión No esperéis un petróleo a 20 usd 

Tal y como está todo , bancos asumiendo pérdidas , deshaciéndose de activos en mínimos , provisionando creditos , con falta de capital Tier 1 todo esto tiene sentido 
Creo que en la situación actual si cae un solo banco se cae el sistema 

un petróleo a 20 usd significa
Quiebras de empresas quizás alguna de las grandes 
Imaginaos que las empresas petrolíferas están hiper endeudadas con un petroleo a 20 usd no creo ni que tengan para cubrir los intereses de los préstamos ya comentamos los vencimientos de alguna en los próximos años

En definitiva tiempos curiosos


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Ene 2016)

Hola Fernando, se dice mucho eso de que "Nada sucede por casualidad"...

Ahora que comentas sobre Roma, leí por ahí que cuando algún César andaba corto de pasta culpaba a algún adinerado de un delito (inventado), lo mandaba ejecutar y se quedaba con sus bienes, eso es control y no irse por las ramas a través de móviles, jeje

Saludos amigo mío

---------- Post added 30-ene-2016 at 00:50 ----------

Hola flip,

Ninguna envidia (quizás por ignorancia), ahora estoy terminando una copa de Cardhu, mientras veo Rocky II (que tiempos), por cierto soy un completo novato en whisky, le queda poco a la botella y habrá que reponerla pronto, ¿alguna recomendación?, pero que no se vaya de precio, jeje

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a lo que preguntas, yo también tengo Francos Belgas, pero no creo que tengan ningún Premium. Siempre habrá alguna pieza "concreta" y lo digo sin conocimiento específico sobre el tema, pero mi interés por ellos fue por variar un poco el "formato" y por el Oro que contienen. NADA más... aunque, personalmente, estoy más centrado en los Soberanos.
> .



Pues mira, precisamente los Soberanos son unas piezas que me ponen los pelos de punta, bien sabrás la cantidad de reproducciones que circulan por ahí, unas mejores y otras peores.

La semana pasada me enseño un compañero de un foro de monedas dos soberanos que había ganado en subasta, me pidió que llevase un par de los míos, y con un café de por medio empezamos a mirar y comparar (los míos son auténticos al 100%)

Primero pesamos y daba, una de ellas un poco por encima, pero en alguna Ceca es normal, o bueno, se da por buena, diámetro, grosor, y pasamos a la lupa, cantos, anverso y reverso, dejé caer las monedas para el "sonido" y le dije que eran buenas. Pues no!, resulta que las había comprado en una subasta y estaban catalogadas como reproducciones. Te juro que eran idénticas! Ya para rematar entramos en un compro oro y le dijimos que queríamos vender las dos monedas, las metió en la balanza hidrostática y de daba una pureza de 22 kilates, así que también cuadraba! (me reservo lo que le ofrecía por las monedas, cuando le preguntó a cómo compraban el gramo, casi nos da un ataque de risa...)

Por los desgastes de las monedas, y la pureza, debió ser una reproducción, o mejor dicho, falsificación de época, pero me hizo darle una vuelta a la cabeza sobre el tema de seguir con los Soberanos (tampoco es que tenga muchos) y ampliar hacía otro tipo de moneda, quizá menos demandada y posiblemente menos amiga de las cecas de garaje.

Y ojo! que las monedas en cuestión le salieron a precio de oro bolsa, nada de regalo ni chollos. Aunque es cierto que los Soberanos que salen en subastas, como sabes, tienen un componente numismático, bien por Cecas, bien por años o por la propia conservación de la moneda que le da ese ligero sobre precio. Y es que es muy dificil encontrarte un Bombay al peso. Quizá esta sea una de las razones del porqué Degussa no trabaja el soberano y sin embargo lo hace con el peso chileno.



paketazo dijo:


> empecé con onzas, sobre todo krugerrands, filarmónicas y canguros...ahora me dedico a los rands, soberanos y vrenelis...el %, moneda mediana y pequeña sobre todo, se mueve mejor entre particulares.



Me van a llamar cateto y analfabestia, pero como defensa diré que hace relativamente poco empecé a tomar el oro en serio, visto desde la perspectiva de valor refugio, oro numismático ya llevo unos años, pero ese no cuenta como oro.

Te cuento, al principio empecé con onzas, 1/2, y 1/4, en bullion no me meto en la onza, si se dispara de precio, se que va a ser complicado sacarla (como alguna vez dijo Fernando, nadie paga un litro de leche con un billete de 500). Y bueno, alguna fueron cayendo al saco, picaba media onza, algún napoleón, dos soberanos.... hasta que un día me pare a calcular qué prima estaba pagando por las onzas, lo hacía por el resto, pero no con el bullion (no me preguntes porqué)

Pues la conclusión es que en bullion o se compra onza o se está haciendo el primo, mientras que es relativamente fácil encontrar oro bolsa con primas del 2% al 4%, las bullion rara vez bajan del 7%

En fin, todos los días se aprende algo...

Por cierto, hoy me he pasado por la convención numismática que se celebraba en Madrid, uno de los comerciantes tenía en la mesa unos lingotes de plata, 100 gramos a 50 euros, no los he comprado, ni estaban numerados, la pureza marcaba 999, pero no se, no había visto lingotes así, estaban como "sucios", no tenían el destello típico de la plata, la marca del fundidor casi ni se veía... una cosa muy rara, y fea. 

Saludos y muy mal el oro hoy (aunque acabo de ver la gráfica en dolar y lo que ha estado muy mal es el euro...)


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Por cierto, hoy me he pasado por la convención numismática que se celebraba en Madrid, uno de los comerciantes tenía en la mesa unos lingotes de plata, 100 gramos a 50 euros, no los he comprado, ni estaban numerados, la pureza marcaba 999, pero no se, no había visto lingotes así, estaban como "sucios", no tenían el destello típico de la plata, la marca del fundidor casi ni se veía... una cosa muy rara, y fea.
> 
> )



Buenos días.

Creo que hemos visto al mismo vendedor  yo tambien me fije en esos "lingotitos". Parecian viejos, esa suciedad que tu mencionas puede ser patina, no es la primera vez que veo lingotes de plata como tu dices "Sucios". Me parecieron curiosos pero tampoco los compre no me gusta la plata. Lo que si me gustaron fueron los escudos de oro, tentativos y "bien" de precio pero ya estoy un poco cansado de numis.


----------



## Flip (30 Ene 2016)

Bien cardu y chivas regal 12 yr son los clásicos 

Un poco más caro encuentras otro nivel, no pasan de 100 euro la botella

Macallan 18
Glenfiddich 21 
Benromach ..ecológico muy bueno
He probado el high club tb no está mal sobre 30 euro la botella

El mejor whisky del mundo está considerado uno japonés Yamazaki pero yo paso debe ser por el gusto a plutonio enriquecido que lo deben encontrar especial
Hace unos meses estuve en Japón y hay unas máquinas para que metas el take away 
Y te diga si la comida que has comprado tiene algún nivel peligroso de radioactividad!!!

Para los roneros, de vez en cuando cambio de whisky a ron una sola recomendacion 
Un desconocido 

49 euro botella zacapa 21
100 euros zacapa XO, espectacular!!!!

Este ron guatemalteco ha llevado 3 años el premio al mejor ron del mundo 

No hay que decir que esto es on de rocks que no os vea mezclarlo con cocacola!!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Flip: ¿Sabes? A mí lo de los $20 en el Crudo me sonaba un poco a "chino", pero claro cuando los de Goldman Sachs ponen el "hocico" ya lo miro con otra "perspectiva". En fin, no hace tanto que escribí aquí que se estaban produciendo "acercamientos" entre los distintos actores y "rivales", por tanto un poco en la línea que comentas. Sin embargo, creo que debemos esperar a que vaya transcurriendo el año y no descarto ver nuevamente precios mínimos en el Petróleo e incluso un poco más abajo, aunque sea de forma "puntual". No es menos cierto que hay países productores que lo están pasando "moradas" con este tema y hace un par de días vi un reportaje realizado en Rusia y se observaban los efectos devastadores económicos que está produciendo allí esta situación. Por no hablar de Venezuela, Irán, Nigeria... SÍ, sigo pensando que aquí hay una fuerte componente geopolítica.

# Refinanciado: Efectivamente, lo que comentas fue una práctica habitual en el Imperio romano y para nada "esporádico", más bien "común". Un buen ejemplo lo tienes en Domiciano y que fue uno de los emperadores más odiados del Imperio.

Bueno, Refinanciado, si tú supieras lo a punto que estuve de entrar en la Francmasoneria... la de "verdad". En fin, es una "historia" ya muy vieja (yo era joven) y siempre he pensado qué "verían" en mí, puesto que se tomaron mucho interés, ya que una persona se desplazó desde Alemania en varias ocasiones para tratarlo conmigo. En cualquier caso, ha sido una "anécdota" más en mi vida.

Respecto a los Whiskies, Cardhu está muy bien y si quieres subir algunos "peldaños" más en el mismo tienes los 15 y 18 años. Buenos y no muy caros son Johnny Walker Black Label, Ballantine´s Finest y el Deward´s White Label. Macallan 12 años también está bien y no es tan caro como el de 18 años. En mi caso, y para ocasiones "especiales" (puede ser un simple Relax "contemplativo"), el Johnny Walker Blue Label, pero es bastante caro...

# Arbeyna: Yo el Oro SIEMPRE lo he comprado en Numismaticas o tiendas especializadas, de manera que NO tengo ninguna duda sobre las piezas que tengo y te incluyo los Soberanos. Tampoco es que tenga mucho, ya que SIEMPRE he sido eminentemente "platero" y para mí gusto "lucen" más las monedas de Plata que las de Oro, pero en esto podemos aplicar lo de para gustos los "colores"... Es en los últimos años cuando cambio mi "apreciación" respecto al Oro, pero por las "circunstancias" que todos conocemos y ampliamente debatidas en este hilo.

De todas formas, en el Oro tienes también una gran variedad de monedas, aparte de los Soberanos, ya sean españolas, mexicanas, argentinas, chilenas, austriacas, suizas, estadounidenses, turcas, etc. Si tienes la ocasión, te puede interesar la de 20 pesos mexicana y que lleva el calendario azteca, aunque claro la moneda es muy "chiquita", pero bueno se sale de la "normalidad" ya que el Oro es muy aburrido en "motivos" y, quizás, la excepción la encuentre más en las monedas de origen árabe.

Lo que comentas sobre esos lingotes de Plata tampoco debiera "extrañarte". Me explico: hay bastantes joyeros y/o orfebres que los hacen o hacían. Conocí a uno de ellos y al que le perdí la pista. Y eso que en su momento estuve a punto de cerrar un trato con él sobre esto que comentamos. Yo, en tu caso, SÍ que hubiera comprado algún lingote y más a ese precio. Por cierto, ya que he citado la palabra orfebre decir que ésta tiene su origen en la latina "aurifex"...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - La desvergüenza de un gobernador del Banco de España

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (30 Ene 2016)

L'omertá dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Creo que hemos visto al mismo vendedor  yo tambien me fije en esos "lingotitos". Parecian viejos, esa suciedad que tu mencionas puede ser patina, no es la primera vez que veo lingotes de plata como tu dices "Sucios".



 Si es que el mundo es un pañuelo. Yo no suelo pasar todos los meses, porque la verdad, excepto Lavin que suele llevar algo de plata a precio ajustado, y la amiga de los lingotes, el resto deben pensar que tienen piezas únicas en sus bandejas. En esas convenciones los negocios se hacen en el vestíbulo del hotel. Además, ni el aparcar resulta cómodo ni me puedo permitir escaparme del trabajo con la facilidad que ya me gustaría.

Respecto a los lingotes no creo que fuera pátina, era como plata sucia, no era uniforme el lingote, parecía uno de esos de 1 kilo pero en tamaño 100 gramos. Otro aspecto que me hizo pensarlo dos veces, es la certificación del mismo, no están prohibidos los lingotes caseros? Tenía entendido que para evitar que joyería robada acabe siendo fundida y ya con el formato lingote entre en el mercado se reguló este tema (la verdad que me sueno haberlo oído alguna vez, pero como no he prestado nunca atención a los lingotes, como si me hablan de la liga de futbol escocesa... paso)

@Fernando, sí, el recurrir a las tiendas es una opción, pero quizá por allí sea diferente, aquí entrar en una tienda es pagar un 10% por encima como mínimo. Pegaré un vistazo a las monedas que comentas, gracias!


Saludos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Ene 2016)

Flip dijo:


> Qué tal D. Fernando y compañía
> 
> Aquí estoy con mi Mcallan
> Hoy me llego una información que no tengo contrastada pero os la lanzó
> ...



Menos mal que no le hice caso los subnormales que pululan por Davos que piaban Petroleo a 20 $ y compre USO a 8,00 $ USD....


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: En lo personal, NO soy muy amigo de las subastas y prefiero pagar un sobre precio si el vendedor es de mi confianza, aparte de si la "pieza" me interesa por los motivos que sean. Por tanto, suelo acudir a tiendas e incluso en este foro hay excelentes vendedores y de toda confianza. Además, si te digo la verdad, viendo la devaluación sufrida por el EUR vs USD como que compré "barato" a precios actuales.

Bueno, podrán "regular" lo que quieran, pero siempre ha habido mercado "negro" o "paralelo"... ¿No? Ya sabes lo que ocurrió con la "Ley Seca" y el mundo ha cambiado tecnológicamente, pero en lo "básico" va a ser que NO... Lo digo por el tema de la fundición de Plata/Oro y su "conversión" en lingotes.

# El hombre dubitativo: Entrastes a buen precio en el USO, pero "vigila"... Pueden llevarlo más arriba o más abajo y eso nosotros NO lo vamos a poder controlar. ¿$20? Difícil, pero NO es IMPOSIBLE, aunque entran consideraciones que van más allá de las puramente económicas. Si vieras la situación que se vive en Venezuela, Irán y Rusia lo entenderías... En lo personal pienso, y me has leído lo suficiente para saberlo, que el Crudo es una de las mejores inversiones que existen en estos momentos, pero "vigilando"...

Y os dejo un artículo que HAY que leer y después que cada cual opine lo que estime más oportuno...

- La inminente hoja de ruta de Bilderberg para España

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2016)

Interesante...

- Rebelion. “Destruimos sus ciudades para salvarlos” y otros titulares futuros

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ene 2016)

Flip dijo:


> Qué tal D. Fernando y compañía
> 
> Aquí estoy con mi Mcallan
> Hoy me llego una información que no tengo contrastada pero os la lanzó
> ...



Esta semana aún subiendo las reservas y que debería haber tirado el precio del petróleo sucedió al revés, subió!!...y sólo con el rumor del corte de producción. Si el rumor se hace efectivo a lo largo de Febrero el precio se disparará.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2016 at 17:57 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Menos mal que no le hice caso los subnormales que pululan por Davos que piaban Petroleo a 20 $ y compre USO a 8,00 $ USD....



A mi los 8$ se me escaparon...a ese precio ya se le gana un 15%+/- a día de hoy.


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Ene 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> ............................
> 
> Señores, yo estoy esperando el apocalipsis, control sobre las personas o el NWO desde hace tiempo y no llegan, ahora va a ser que está sucediendo delante nuestras narices y como nos lo venden de una manera tal "cool" y "guay" no somos capaces de verlo.
> 
> ...



Bravo...:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Nos conocen muy muy bien...el diablo está en lo detalles...conoce el corazón del hombre, y sabe como corromperlo...

La mayoría de la población adorara al anticr..o y abrazara su doctrina...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Ene 2016)

En fin... será que no ha habido, HAY y habrá "Anticristos" sobre la faz de la Tierra. Y lo digo desde el respeto para aquellos que sean creyentes, pero claro supongo que cada cual esperará a su "particular" Anticristo. Lo digo porque los cristianos lo nombran así, al-Madhi para los musulmanes y Yeshua los hebreos... Supongo que sólo habrá "uno", pero claro eso ya depende de las "creencias"... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin... será que no ha habido, HAY y habrá "Anticristos" sobre la faz de la Tierra. .../...



A Unamuno, una vez un periodista le preguntó: Usted cree en Dios ¿no?
Y Unamuno le contestó: "Hombre depende de qué es lo que entiende usted por creer y por Dios".
Como diciendo que a preguntas "tan poco preguntas" se contesta con respuestas inteligentes.


----------



## L'omertá (30 Ene 2016)

El inversor no tiene hoy donde cobijarse - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 30-ene-2016 at 20:06 ----------




frisch dijo:


> A Unamuno, una vez un periodista le preguntó: Usted cree en Dios ¿no?
> Y Unamuno le contestó: "Hombre depende de qué es lo que entiende usted por creer y por Dios".
> Como diciendo que a preguntas "tan poco preguntas" se contesta con respuestas inteligentes.




También Unamuno se convirtió al catolicismo poco antes de morir.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ene 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - Rebelion. “Destruimos sus ciudades para salvarlos” y otros titulares futuros
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias, muy instructivo, y si...se le hiela a uno la sangre.


----------



## BRAXTON (30 Ene 2016)

Cristo trajo un esperanza para la efímera existencia humana...algunos solo son capaces de darle cobijo poco antes de iniciar el viaje. Otros simplemente no pueden.


----------



## frisch (30 Ene 2016)

Ostras, lo siento Fernando, no quería montar este pollo con lo del anticristo y Unamuno.

Simplemente quería decir (tú que sabes que creo en Cristo el hijo de Dios, crucificado, resucitado, etcétera, etcétera) que esto de creer o no creer es algo del ámbito personal que se demuestra, como el movimiento, andando, que hechos son amores y no buenas razones y que, en fin, no es éste el lugar para hablar de ello. Si acaso para eso están los privados.

Dicho esto, y ya en el ámbito de lo que se cuece (hierve) en este mundo que nos ha tocado vivir, sí poner en exergo que hay un movimiento, en mi opinión, claro y, de alguna manera, belicoso, de responsabilizar a las religiones monoteístas del clima de violencia que reina en el planeta Tierra.

Sobre eso tengo mucho que decir (razonado) y quizás puntualmente lo haga pero, por supuesto, no para hablar de mi fe porque para mi la fe no se habla, se vive y se demuestra con actos (todo lo demás son paparruchas).

Un abrazo.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2016)

estaría bien que fuera todo tan fácil como un dios o un diablo, un cristo y un anticristo, un cielo y un infierno...¡joder!, ya te digo que estaría bien la jugada.

quizá tenga que morirme 100 veces para empezar a entender a los afortunados que tienen fe...ciertamente no envidio nada en esta vida, ni a nadie, pero ojalá hubiera nacido con algo de esa fe que muchos tienen la suerte de abanderar como puerta de su destino.

"...hizo al hombre a su imagen y semejanza..." ... se lució...

En cuanto a lo de que Unamuno se convirtió antes de diñarla, menuda perla, no me la sabía...pero bueno, el cristianismo es lo bueno que tiene, puedes pegarte la vida padre, ser un mujeriego, mentiroso, timador, asesino, pasarte los pecados capitales y los mandamientos por la piedra, que si te arrepientes en tu lecho de muerte te libras de dorarte con Belcebú durante la eternidad...por cierto...bello concepto el de "eterno"

Al grano:



Mientras no rompamos con claridad los 1200$ OZ, es todo una salida yerma, que sí, que pinta bien, no lo voy a negar. De momento ha respetado el temido suelo de la cuña bajista en 1050$ que tanto insistimos en que debería aguantar.

Ahora está más que claro que el cambio de tendencia a largo plazo pasa por perforar los 1200$, creo que se puede lograr, pero mientras no suceda, tampoco metería prisa por comprar más de lo estrictamente planificado por cada uno. 

En cuanto a los que habéis entrado en USO en la parte baja del último rebote, yo siéndoos sinceros, y estando dentro también, os digo que no me fio nada de nada.

Pensad que de momento el petróleo solo ha acompasado la subida de las bolsas, que se habían dejado un buen pico desde máximos con la excusa de la propia bajada del petróleo...vamos la pescadilla que se muerde la cola.

Proteger las ganancias, y poneros un punto de salida si se gira de nuevo a la baja. Cuando testeó la zona de 27$, fue un primer aviso, y no suele casi nunca haber una recuperación en V, que ojalá la haya, pero no me la creo. Pienso que dará de nuevo entrada más abajo. Así que avisados quedáis, mucho cuidado. Si las bolsas se caen de nuevo con fuerza, arrastrarán al petróleo a la baja, y lo llevarán a donde ellos quieran, ya sea 27$, 25$ o 20$...aquí no hay sueños imposibles, por mucho que me joda admitirlo.


Muy buena noche de sábado a todos, y mañana a exprimir el domingo. Un saludo


----------



## frisch (30 Ene 2016)

Unamuno murió en arresto domiciliario. Por lo que se sabe, estaba desolado, deprimido y solo.

No es cierto que se convirtiera al catolicismo in extremis.

A quien le interese el tema que se lea el artículo en Wikipedia. Está muy bien relatado.

Un par de Unamunos, ahora, no estarían de más.

Pero bueno esta es otra historia.

Buenas noches contertulios.


----------



## amador (30 Ene 2016)

Un enlace curioso que mezcla "emails, oro, Libia", ...

Los que sabéis más de geopolítica igual podéis comentar más ...

Clinton Emails: NATO Destroyed Libya to Prevent African Gold-Backed Currency

Saludos


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Ene 2016)

amador dijo:


> Un enlace curioso que mezcla "emails, oro, Libia", ...
> 
> Los que sabéis más de geopolítica igual podéis comentar más ...
> 
> ...



Petróleo, gas, proyecto agua, sol(energía, DESERTEC)...y le juntamos el oro y su propia moneda y ya tenemos al país más pobre de áfrica en los años 70 como el más rico del continente en los 2000, todo ello gracias a la buena gestión de Gadafi.

A quien ponía nervioso?...a Francia?...EEUU?

Pues me lo creo.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2016 at 23:29 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> estaría bien que fuera todo tan fácil como un dios o un diablo, un cristo y un anticristo, un cielo y un infierno...¡joder!, ya te digo que estaría bien la jugada.
> 
> quizá tenga que morirte 100 veces para empezar a entender a los afortunados que tienen fe...ciertamente no envidio nada en esta vida, ni a nadie, pero ojalá hubiera nacido con algo de esa fe que muchos tienen la suerte de abanderar como puerta de su destino.
> 
> ...



A ver si pega un subidón antes que un bajón para vender....el petróleo digo, y así me tengo para unas onzas de plata y con suerte para algún soberano. Esta semana a ver que hacen, si recortan producción o qué.

El oro si que se le ve una pauta bastante definida, habrá que estar atentos a esas dos cifras.

De ETFs de oro, a parte de IAU que es el que conozco, cuáles pueden ser interesantes?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, acabo de regresar de ver una gran película y que os recomiendo: "La Gran Apuesta". Vale la pena y es una lástima que mucha gente no vaya a poder "entenderla" por falta de conocimientos y eso que han intentado dejarla lo más "masticada" posible.

Veo que os habéis entretenido y, la verdad, ya sabéis que muchas veces suelo "provocar" un poco, pero bueno veo que el compañero paketazo anda por mi misma "onda" y, en el fondo, me importan muy poco las creencias religiosas -las que sean-, aunque las respeto, no faltaría más. Eso SÍ, NO me interesa ningún "DIOS" -el que sea...-, ya que miro el mundo, el de antes y el de ahora, y me digo este "tipo" es un VAGO de COJONES, porque menudas "vacaciones" que se ha pillado el "colega". ¡Ah! y que no se me olvide: en la Historia de la Humanidad NUNCA se ha matado más que en el nombre de "DIOS" -el que sea...-. En fin, que cada cual puede pensar y expresarse como considere oportuno y que es lo que yo acabo de hacer, ni más ni menos... Y me he quedado la "mar de ancho" y está claro que espero no ir al "Cielo" a tocar el "arpa"... Eso SÍ, insisto en que respeto -y es VERDAD- a aquellos que sois creyentes.

# amador: Cuando yo arribé a este foro escribí bastante sobre Geopolítica y fuera de estos hilos. Por tanto, puedo decirte que traté bastante el tema de Gadaffi y el Dinar de Oro. Recupero algo de lo que edité en su momento...

- Libia y Gadafi, la gran mentira que nos colaron (y nos creimos) | Falsasbanderas.com

Bien, en lo personal, sigo opinando que los movimientos que Gadaffi estaba haciendo en torno a ese Dinar de Oro fueron determinantes para decidir su ejecución. Si hubiera sido por "motivos", éstos pudieron estar más justificados en el pasado y NO cuando ocurrieron. Eso es INDISCUTIBLE.

Mira, amador, en el 2000 a Saddam Hussein se le "ocurrió" anunciar que el Petróleo iraquí se negociaría en Euros y no en Dólares... Luego, ya sabemos lo que ocurrió, ¿No?

Es "curioso"... pero los países más "punteros" en el mundo árabe eran Libia, Irak y Siria... Qué "ironías" tiene el "Destino".

Eso no quita para que Gadaffi y Sadam Husssein fueran unos auténticos HdP, al igual que lo es Asad, pero no mucho peores que la mayor parte de los mandatarios árabes y, por otro lado, haberlos haylos por todas las latitudes del planeta.

# paketazo: Veo que coincidimos en muchas cosas, así que nada voy a añadir a lo que has comentado. Insisto en que veáis la película y, sobre todo, el final y lo que "anuncia"...

# Bocanegra: El ETF GLD es el más apropiado, conocido y potente en el mundo del Oro.

Saludos y muy Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Comentaros algo que leí ayer sobre el Crudo y es que no se espera que el mercado del Petróleo llegue a un cierto "equilibrio" hasta incluso finales de 2017. Las aumentos récord de inventarios de Petróleo y productos refinados continuarán durante la mayor parte de 2016. Esto es lo que se deduce de los comentarios efectuados al respecto por D. Fyle, Jefe de mercado y análisis de Gunvor y R. de Caux, Jefe de Economía de refinación de BP.

Por cierto, acabo de ver en la TV que hay un nuevo acuerdo comercial con Irán por parte de Francia y donde se acuerda comprar una gran cantidad de Petróleo. En fin, acabadas las "sanciones", los de SIEMPRE vuelven a lo suyo: los "negocios"...

Y dejo esto que es interesante... Más que nada por comprobar la existencia de un digamos "ADN" histórico.

- Operación Taula: De Operación Taula a Taula de Canvis: la casta que ya era corrupta en el siglo XVI. Noticias de Comunidad Valenciana

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (31 Ene 2016)

Fernando

Ayer colgabas un enlace sobre la ruta de España según bilderberg
No hace falta que te lo diga pero
La noticia se centra en cebrian que ni es un bilderberg ni lo será, es el que toma los apuntes 
Y le dicen escribe esto ... , incluso algunos que piensan que la familia rostchild están detrás de todo se equivocan, hay otros muy por encima , y el club no es más que un instrumento para hacer sentir a unos pocos un poco más importantes.

Respecto al 23 f hay cosas que no se pueden poner por escrito que estoy seguro que tú también sabes

Estoy dándole vueltas al doomsday y petroleo después si tengo un poco de tiempo postear e algo


----------



## Bocanegra (31 Ene 2016)

Arabia Saudita no hizo propuesta de recorte producción Por Reuters



> DUBAI (Reuters) - Arabia Saudita no fue el origen de una propuesta para reducir la producción que Rusia estaba estudiando, según informó el domingo la televisión saudí al-Arabiya citando a una fuente saudita que no identificó.
> 
> No obstante, el reino, mayor exportador de crudo del mundo, quiere cooperar con otros productores de petróleo para apoyar el mercado del petróleo, dijo la fuente al canal de televisión con sede en Dubai.
> El ministro de Energía ruso, Alexander Novak, dijo el jueves que la OPEP había propuesto recortes de producción de crudo de hasta el 5 por ciento en lo que sería el primer acuerdo global en más de una década con el objetivo de reducir la sobreoferta de crudo y apuntalar unos precios a la baja.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2016)

Hola, Flip: Bueno, el artículo que enlace sobre Bilderberg es interesante y NUNCA está de más difundir informaciones que NO suelen estar al alcance de la gente más "común" y que luego cada cual puede "interpretar" como guste. Ahí ya entran los conocimientos que se tengan sobre el tema, posicionamiento, etc.

Vamos a ver, Flip, es bien sabido que Cebrián es una especie de "Delegado" para España y tiene un cierto "peso" en ese "Club". Otra cosa es que Bilderberg tenga ese "Poder" que se le otorga y que yo SIEMPRE he cuestionado desde este hilo, aunque NO tengo ninguna duda sobre la "influencia" que puedan tener en determinadas decisiones que se producen a nivel mundial. Y una de las mejores "pruebas" la tuvimos cuando "decidieron" que Juan Carlos tenía que apartarse ya de una puta vez del trono de la nación y dejar paso a su hijo. Y sé lo que estoy comentando porque ese lunes tenía otra "agenda" comprometida...

En lo personal pienso, por si lo desconoces, que el Club Bilderberg es un grupo "intelectual" de las élites y que tiene capacidad para "influenciar", pero NADA que ver con los que conocemos como los "amos del mundo"... A fin de cuentas, son unos simples "títeres" de éstos, ni más ni menos.

Flip, claro que sé muchas cosas sobre el 23-F, no en vano estuve a las órdenes de varios de los mandos golpistas, comenzando por el General D. Milans del Bosch i Ussia... Por no hablar también del asesinato del Almirante D. Luis Carrero Blanco... Bueno, tú ya me conoces de hace unos años y sabes qué he escrito algunas "cositas" al respecto.

En fin, espero con interés esos comentarios que nos dices que vas a hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2016)

Fuera de las "pantominas", ¿por qué deberían llevarse mal China y EE.UU.? O, quizás, es que el "dinero" NO conoce los "colores" y SÍ "otras" cuestiones más mundanas...

- A

Y eso es muy INTERESANTE... Un banco recomendando adquirir Oro es cuanto menos "raro, raro..." Bueno, quizás, algunos que trabajan ahí son conscientes de la que se puede estar "avecinando".

- UBS: It's Time To Buy Gold - Here's Why - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (31 Ene 2016)

Hola amigos,
Como ya sabéis China ya esta en la Luna, y hablando de Oro….ya sabemos donde esta el oro que ha comprado china, esto demuestra las cualidades impresionantes de éste material.







Saludos,


----------



## Pedernal (31 Ene 2016)

El problema, y gordo es que en la luna no hay ni petróleo ni oro... Además llevar un kg de material a la luna lleva varios años de preparación.
Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2016)

Interesante lo de que China llegue a la luna, esto demuestra que están relativamente bastante atrasados en cuanto a tecnología se refiere. Hay bastantes estudiantes de robótica/astrofísica/ingeniería aeronáutica que con un presupuesto no exageradamente elevado pueden hacer un cohete, poner una nave en orbita y hacerla aterrizar sobre la luna...hace 50 años, sí era noticia, hoy es poco más que decir que se sabe navegar por internet.

Incluso hacer una bomba atómica no es complicado, lo realmente complicado es obtener el material para fisionar...vamos el isótopo correcto, uranio, plutonio, enriquecido...eso es lo complicado, por eso se pagan burradas en el mercado negro.

China, es China, y de momento no da para más, con sus atributos y sus vergüenzas.

En cuanto a los comentarios a cerca del petróleo que estáis aportando, yo sigo posicionándome acorde a las ideas de *Fernando* en este tema concreto. 

No os obcequéis con pequeñas noticias, que si recorte de producción, que si acuerdos multilaterales, que si la OPEP...la tendencia es la que es, si lograse percutir claramente ahora mismo la cota de 40$, me callo, y me iré contento con mis USO, pero esto está muy enrarecido. 

Reitero mi interés en que saquéis todos tajada, pues en parte sé que en este foro somos algo responsables de muchos que habéis tomado posición en el ETF mencionado. Pero no seáis demasiado egoístas al respecto, no digo que vendáis ya, pero poneros un punto de no retorno dónde vender con plusvalías, independientemente de que caiga más o suba. Hay una volatilidad exagerada a hora mismo en este mercado.

Mucha suerte con ello, y a ver como se desarrolla la semana.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: En el supuesto de que sea verdad que ha llegado a la Luna... Si fuera "eso" que se ve en la foto, pues "vale"... Una simple cuestión de "creerlo" o NO "creerlo".

Por otro lado, tanto en el Petróleo como en los MPs, SIEMPRE hemos recomendado prudencia y estudiar bien el producto antes de entrar en el mismo, así que -en mi caso- NO me considero responsable de las decisiones que se puedan tomar al respecto. En cualquier caso, como "inversión" parece buena a un plazo que, en principio, NO contempla que éste sea a corto y otra cosa es que se quiera "tradear" con el Crudo. Y eso puede salir BIEN o MAL. Personalmente, creo que veremos fuertes oscilaciones este año en el precio y parece que se va a "especular" fuertemente con esta Materia Prima.

# Pedernal: En la Luna hay Oro y también Plata, según un reporte que hizo la NASA hace ya algunos años. Desconozco en qué porcentajes, pero tampoco sería "raro" ya que el núcleo de la Luna es similar al de la Tierra. Por otro lado, el origen del Oro es "extraterrestre", así que más a "favor"...

Otra cosa muy distinta es que NO sea viable su extracción por razones obvias...

¡Ah! y respecto al Petróleo, también hay informes que reportan de su presencia en nuestro Sistema Solar, pero ya fuera de la Tierra, por tanto lo de su naturaleza "fósil"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (31 Ene 2016)

The Solari Report - Rambus: Are We In a Deflationary Spiral?

Hola buenas, os traigo esta entrevista-artículo a Rambus. Os recomiendo encarecidamente que lo leáis, dedicadle 15 minutos, es muy extenso pero da una visión de dónde venimos y a donde vamos. Clave como siempre el DXY. Aprovechad que es gratis, yo estoy suscrito y pagué un buen dinero por este tipo de artículos. Un saludo!

---------- Post added 31-ene-2016 at 21:52 ----------

@paketazo, el viernes entré corto x3 en petróleo en DWTI, con stop por debajo de la media de 50 sesiones. Creo que aún no hemos visto el suelo... El enigmático señor petróleo este señor y alberto cárdenas también lo opinan, y bueno creo que rambus también.


----------



## amador (31 Ene 2016)

15 minutos ?? :XX:

Enrollaté y haznos un resumen o conclusión, vengaaaa ...

Saludos




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> The Solari Report - Rambus: Are We In a Deflationary Spiral?
> 
> Hola buenas, os traigo esta entrevista-artículo a Rambus. Os recomiendo encarecidamente que lo leáis, dedicadle 15 minutos, es muy extenso pero da una visión de dónde venimos y a donde vamos. Clave como siempre el DXY. Aprovechad que es gratis, yo estoy suscrito y pagué un buen dinero por este tipo de artículos. Un saludo!
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (31 Ene 2016)

Sobre Bilderberg, creo que es la segunda vez que pongo el enlace a este artículo.

Lo que Usted ignora sobre el Grupo de Bilderberg, por Thierry Meyssan

Sobre el País sin Nombre y China, en mi opinión, desde que Tricky Dicky Nixon fue de visita a Pekín, los dos se llevan muy bien.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Ene 2016)

Hola, amador: Lo he leído por "encima", porque tiene "tela". Ahora bien, en cuanto a lo que comenta sobre el Dólar pues, la verdad, es como leerme a mí hace algo más de un año... Lo mismo en el Crudo y el Cobre. Por tanto, concluyo que los que escribimos por aquí NO andamos NADA "desencaminados" y tiene mérito si consideramos que no somos "profesionales" de esto...

Saludos.

Edito: # Ladrillófilo, vas "fuerte"... ¿No? En fin, te deseo Suerte, aunque me temo que veremos cosas muy "raras" este año con el Crudo y fuertes oscilaciones en su precio. Hay algo, y en eso coincido con paketazo, que NO "cuadra"... Por otro lado, después de ver la película de ayer, me pregunto qué nivel de exposición hay en la industria petrolera a los CDOs... Quizás, Flip pueda decirnos algo al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2016)

Hola. 

Ya que Fernando siempre me dice que soy un optimista en el timing estoy intentando poner fecha al reset o doomsday

Primero he de decir tengo bastante claro que la crisis final vendrá del lado de los recursos , de la falta de ellos. Especialmente por el petróleo hasta entonces los problemas derivados de la deuda , liquidez ,... Entiendo que coordinadamente los Irán parcheando con política monetaria coordinada.

Bien el doomsday llegará cuando quede un año para el fin del petróleo 2066-2070?
Evidentemente no
Los datos y las mediciones de los datos son fiables en los tiempos que corren
Hay datos proporcionados por países seguro inflados pero vamos a darlos por buenos

En el mundo hay petróleo para 48-49 años, petróleo existente y extraible 
Lo primero que tendríamos que analizar es si la cifra de petróleo consumido es constante 
El petróleo ha pasado de consumir unos 100 millones pre-crisis barriles día a 80 millones de barriles día,post crisis. Así que podemos pensar que si entrásemos en una fase cíclica de decrecimiento , podríamos ganar aproximadamente un 15 % de tiempo
Aunque vamos a intentar suponer que nos mantenemos en un crecimiento de pib mundial 0%

Los países que más petróleo consumen
Usa 20 millones día (md)
China 10 md
Japón 5 md
India 4 md
Rusia 3 md
Arabia 2,5 md
Alemania 2,4 md
Corea sur 2,3 md 
Canadá 2,3 md
Asi hasta los 80 millones día 

Donde está ese petróleo?
Venezuela 
Arabia Saudí
Irak
Irán 
Rusia
Kuwait,...etc

En caso de que estos países fuesen proveedores exclusivos del sistema al ritmo de consumo diario mundial actual estos países tendrían reservas para

Venezuela 8 años
Arabia Saudí 6 años
Irak 4,3 años
Irán 3,9 años
Rusia 2,5 años parece un en el Artico habría 100.000 m más o sea 3,2 años extra
Usa 1 año
Kuwait,...etc

Los ritmos de extracción son diferentes por países
Rusia 10 m dia
Arabia 10 m día
Venezuela 3 m día
Usa 9 millones dia
China 4 m día
Irán 3 mi día ( va a exportar 0,5) hasta ahora lo vendía a China india

La primera conclusión es que no hay relación entre reservas / consumo / produccion

Si nos trasladamos en el tiempo 15años a estos ritmos 2030 quedarían mismo supuesto un país utiliza todo su petróleo para suplir la demanda mundia

Venezuela 6 años
Arabia Saudí 4 años
Irak 3,2 años
Irán 2,9 años
Rusia 2 años parece un en el Artico habría 100.000 m más o sea 3,2 años extra
Kuwait,...etc
Usa ya estaría sin petróleo propio todo de importación 
El resto de países con algunas reservas estarán prácticamente secos Nigeria , bareim, Qatar,....

Para este momento las empresas petrolíferas unas con graves problemas empezarán a megafusionarse para intentar aguantar 
Usa Exxon Chevron
Uk Bp
Francés Total
México pemex
Arabia aramco ( será que la sacan a bolsa por algo más a largo plazo?
Rusia y China ( petró China sinopec Lukoil Rosnet Gazprom)

Es evidente que cuando se vayan agotando las reservas los países por el miedo al apagón dejaran de exportar petróleo para proteger su país 
Es aquí donde entrarán en juego las influencias o países que hayan sido conquistados 

Usa intentará mantener Irak pero le será imposible por la fusión eje China Rusia Irán 
Los chinos se vengaran de los japoneses por la incursiones de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y los verán agonizar ( que no esperen apoyo americano entonces)
Se centrará en mantener arábia saudi y por supuesto Venezuela estará bajo control americano al igual que mexico

Es probable que empiezan entonces las restricciones en el uso de combustible particular 

Europa entrará en una nueva Edad Media probablemente Alemania intentará acercarse al eje ruso, Turquía entrará en guerra con Rusia 

La globalización habrá desaparecido

Siempre cabe la posibilidad que para evitar esto la biología o algún gobierno diez e la población mundial para evitar colapso


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Feb 2016)

Hoy estáis sembrados, gracias a todos.


Rockatansky es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2016)

*flip* el razonamiento, es muy interesante. Pero por ponerle algún "pero" , estás asumiendo que en 40 años el mundo no será capaz de lograr una fuente energética alternativa.

Yo estoy convencido que ya la hay hoy en día, otra cosa es que interese o no. Pienso que en 40 años el petroleo será consumido mas para la industria química de transformación, que como combustible, y eso alargaría las reservas décadas y décadas.

Si sucede lo que comentas, habrá que reinventarse, y no tengo dudas de que lo lograremos antes de tener que regresar a una supuesta nueva edad media.

Esto me recuerda a los años 80s, cuando la prensa hacía cálculos de que la masa forestal desaparecería en 20 años por el consumo masivo de pasta de papel...se pusieran de modalos folios y libretas recicladas...por cierto, de una calidad malísima. Pues ya ves, cada vez se consume menos papel, incluso las empresas papeleras van de mal en peor por la bajada de precios y escasa demanda.

Sea como sea, los que lleguen a esas fechas nos sacarán de dudas, lo veamos o no.

Buen lunes y semana a todos.


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2016)

Paketazo

Esa es precisamente la cuestión yo por ejemplo no veo alternativa al petróleo
Recordemos que para que un país crezca necesitamos una fuente de energía 
Accesible, abundante , barata , y fácil de transportar

La que no es cara es inaccesible , algunas imposibles de transportar y otras consumen más energía de la que obtienen

La termodinámica es muy tozuda ....

El asfalto es un derivado del petróleo 
Los plásticos 
La fibra de poliéster 
Los neumáticos
Los fertilizantes todos subproductos del petróleo y gas natural, la comida depende 
Del petróleo 

Sería la fuente de energía la fusión de hidrógeno , es la única alternativa pero es peligrosa y difícil de transportar .. Así que no veo conduciendo una bomba atómica 
Por las autovia 

Hay alternativa.. Mucho se habla de los experimentos en él área 51 pero creo que si la hay creo que no será cara 

Recordar también los paneles solares.. Llevan gran cantidad de plata... que es escasa y no es rentable 

En fin .. Señores lo veremos con un buen escocés


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2016)

Cada vez mas artículos , análisis y opiniones advirtiendo contra el oro y su poca seguridad.
Que curioso precisamente no recuerdo haber leído ningún articulo en contra de gescarteras, afinsas y preferentes antes de que petase....bueno ni contra los inmuebles.


----------



## amador (1 Feb 2016)

Muchas gracias por tus análisis sobre el petróleo Flip. Muy interesantes.

Simplemente un matiz sobre la fusión de hidrógeno. Si se lograra que fuera eficiente (ojalá), que sería un avance increíble, no haría falta transportar el reactor ¡hombre!. Se generaría electricidad que puede usarse o bien para baterías o bien para electrólisis del agua y generar hidrógeno limpio 100% como combustible (para combustión o pila de combustible).

Vehículo de hidrógeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Buena semana !!!



Flip dijo:


> Sería la fuente de energía la fusión de hidrógeno , es la única alternativa pero es peligrosa y difícil de transportar .. Así que no veo conduciendo una bomba atómica Por las autovia


----------



## Pedernal (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, yo creo que la fusión del hidrógeno como forma de obtener energía es imposible en el planeta tierra y con los materiales que existen y existirán. Como experimento científico se ha conseguido, pero las temperaturas son tan elevadas que ahora mismo no existen materiales capaces de mantener la fusión una vez iniciada, además tengo entendido que para llegar a la temperatura de fusión es necesario emplear energía de fisión con lo que tenemos el mismo problema. 
Igual alguien con conocimientos científicos podría hablarnos de la realidad de la energía de fusión, los míos se quedan escasos...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Flip: Gracias por las aportaciones y que están muy curradas. Hay dos aspectos que deberías tener en cuenta: 1ª) la "naturaleza" del Crudo puede ser otra a la que "oficialmente" se ha implantado y cada vez hay más elementos a favor de que el Crudo sea abiótico... y 2ª) existen ya energías alternativas y que se han constatado en el terreno militar, por tanto parece que se utilización está restringida a ese ámbito. Y su posesión la tendrían las dos principales potencias: EE.UU. y Rusia. Excluyo aquí a China y que está manifiestamente atrasada en la carrera armamentística.

Comentas de pasada al "Área 51" y donde, efectivamente, se han producido muchas de las armas tecnológicas más avanzadas de los EE.UU., pero Flip esa "base secreta" tiene mucho "folklore" alrededor suyo y hoy en día es uno más de los numerosos lugares de "experimentación" que tienen los americanos y son conocidos Dugway Proving Grounds, Fort Detrick, Wright Patterson, la Planta 42, Dulde... Eso dentro del territorio de la Unión, así que dejamos "estar" lo que tienen alrededor del planeta y que es más desconocido.

Comentas ese "Final" y que bueno como "teoría" podemos aceptar, pero en lo personal el "proceso" pienso que va a ser bastante diferente y yo NO descarto que la actual situación se pueda reconducir... pero con "otros" manejando los hilos del mundo. A fin de cuentas, "soñar" sigue siendo "gratis"...

Respecto a una guerra entre Rusia y Turquía, pues anda que no han habido guerras ruso-turcas a lo largo de la Historia. Precisamente, una de ellas (1877-1878) fue la que liberó buena parte de los pueblos eslavos de los Balcanes del Imperio Otomano. Quizás, el único "pero" estriba en que eso no es viable ahora mismo, es decir que fuera una "guerra regional", dada la pertenencia de Turquía a la OTAN, pero Ankara deberá de andarse con mucho "ojito" con Rusia y es que ese país todavía tiene una "deuda pendiente" por cobrarse de Turquía...

SÍ, tienen la posibilidad de crear "Virus" y otras "armas" parecidas. Ya sabemos de su utilización en el pasado: supongo que conoces la "Gripe Española" y los efectos devastadores que tuvo. Si consiguieron aquello en esos tiempos, ya no te digo lo que pueden tener ahora... pero bueno, de tanto en tanto, van "actualizando" y ahora ya tenemos el Zika... ¿No?

Dejando de lado este tema tan interesante, ya que me falta tiempo, pues hoy hemos vuelto a conocer otro mal dato de la Economía china: PMI a 49,4 (con todo su "maquillaje") y que marca clara contracción.

Y os dejo esto...

- Japón. Negar el fracaso keynesiano con más madera. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Feb 2016)

Por cierto, que opináis de las monedas de 1/10 Oz Krugerrand ? Tengo un dilema soberano vs krugerrand..


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: Ambas tienen una buena aceptación, pero se considera "mejor" al Soberano y yo también lo creo así. Eso SÍ, comprando en sitio confiable.

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (1 Feb 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Por cierto, que opináis de las monedas de 1/10 Oz Krugerrand ? Tengo un dilema soberano vs krugerrand..



Tampoco hacen daño los de 1/4, que se acercan mas al peso soberano y mejor precio por gramo...


----------



## Project941 (1 Feb 2016)

Por si sirve de algo,
Yo voy con dos monedas: las Krugerrand de 1 onza que guardo en la caja "Jubilación" y los soberanos que guardo en la de "por si las moscas". Las primeras por su fama y por tener gran valor en poco espacio. Los soberanos porque entiendo que son más fáciles de colocar en caso de necesitarlo "para ayer".


----------



## Pedernal (1 Feb 2016)

Jeje, hacer daño, no hace daño ninguna por pequeña que sea, lo que duele es pagarlas.... Pero la verdad es que pago por cosas inútiles y me quejo menos. La verdad es que si le cuento a mi entorno que tengo algunas monedas de oro y plata "por si las moscas", me mirarían como un chalado. Sin embargo si les dices que has comprado el "producto" financiero más complejo y arriesgado del mercado, te miran casi con admiración.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (1 Feb 2016)

Por eso es mejor que no lo cuentes a tu alrededor, que cada uno guarde sus habichuelas como quiera... el 90% de tu entorno seguramente no podría aguantar ni 6 meses sin ingresos...

Por cierto, tengo un panico enorme a todo soberano por pensar que puede ser falso.

Es grave doctor? Que sitios o numismaticas encontrais que estén bien por precio gramo oro y que sean seguras los soberanos?


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2016)

*Ladrillófilo*, gracias por el "tostón" de gráficas que has aportado. Sinceramente, los textos ni me los he mirado apenas, con ver las gráficas y las cuñas, suelos, laterales que ha marcado el autor, me es más que suficiente. Me he parado un poco más en el $, en el oro, y he mirado el tema del cobre, pues *Fernando* sabe que es uno de los mejores indicadores industriales adelantados.

Las conclusiones, son muy variopintas, en el tema del oro, que es el que nos interesa, remarca esta actual salida, pero sin olvidar ese suelo peligroso de 700$ OZ...peligroso pero apetecible ¿verdad?

En cuanto a que te hayas puesto corto en petróleo, que te voy a decir que no deduzcas de mis comentarios. A largo plazo 2, 5 años...esto debería estar bastante más arriba, pero sin embargo a corto plazo, necesitamos que se estabilice la situación, y eso requiere encontrar un suelo durmiente como el que ha dibujado el oro en las cotas 1050/1200, esos suelos son puntos de acumulación, y que eliminan la volatilidad que tanto daño hacen a los subyacentes a medio plazo.

*Flip* no vale la pena discutir de lo que no sabemos, y yo, no sé lo que se guardan en la manga los USAnos en cuanto a energías alternativas al petróleo, ¿pero realmente crees que unos tíos que mandan a Plutón una nave a hacer fotos, no son capaces de hacer funcionar vehículos en la tierra sin petróleo?

En cuanto a la fusión de H, leí hace tiempo que no se requiere ningún material para contener esas temperaturas, que simplemente fuerzas electromagnéticas pueden contener la energía.

Cualquiera que haya visto un documental sobre como funcionan las estrellas entiende la dificultad de estos procesos, que se basan en unir átomos de H (muy abundantes), y convertirlos en He + energía. Creo que estamos en un punto parecido a pensar en los años 1800 que se podía crear una bomba atómica, o poner un satélite en orbita. Pero no dudo que si se quiere con ganas, se logrará. Pero ojo, puede haber más cosas interesantes sin pasar por fusiones de H...el sol a pesar de que pensemos que no da más de sí, creo que es la gran alternativa futura pues cada año se mejoran las células fotovoltaicas, y los motores precisan menos energía para funcionar...pensad simplemente el consumo de una luz LED, y pensad en lo que diríamos hace 30 años si nos dijesen que una luz así consumiría tan poco.

*Pedernal* yo tengo algún kruguerrand 1/10, y creo que un año lunar o dos de la cabra de 1/10 también. Los compré por que me salieron bien respecto al precio de 1 OZ, estaban de oferta y dije...moneda pequeña, fácil de colocar y a buen precio...¡venga!

Personalmente no compraré más, salvo que las vea a muy buen precio, cuando pones 1 krugerrand (1 OZ) al lado de 1/10 de krugerrando, parece un pecado de moneda (la última), pero claro, es para lo que es.

Yo en cuanto al tema de soberanos, ya os dije que me decliné por los 2 rands, son idénticos en peso/tamaño/oro, pero menos falsificados, también es cierto que menos famosos y demandados...pero el oro, oro es.

Buenas tardes a todos...mantened liquidez a la expectativa.


----------



## oinoko (1 Feb 2016)

Ultimo articulo del maestro Unai, el articulo es del Viernes pero no lo he visto por el foro.

Por qué siempre oro físico | Unai Gaztelumendi

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, karlillobilbaino: Pues, tienes donde elegir a la hora de comprar Soberanos... Por el foro conocemos a necho y a elandorrano, aparte de conforeros contrastados que los venden. Luego, aparte de necho, tienes en Alemania muchas tiendas. Y, en España, también hay muchas tiendas de numismatica, pero ahí ya se va un poco el precio...

¡Joder! parece que las falsificaciones de Soberanos son más habituales de lo que pensaba... En cualquier caso, en el Oro, NO intento "regatear" precios y voy a lo "seguro".

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (1 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> en España, también hay muchas tiendas de numismatica, pero ahí ya se va un poco el precio...
> .



A eso me referia precisamente... jode pagar premium cuando la venta es a spot o menos...

cada vez me gusta mas la moneda de oro moderna... la noto mas segura...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo esto... y manda COJONES lo que está sucediendo en los putos mercados. Con "razón" me extrañé de algunas cosas que observé en la Plata...

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/02/precio-plata-cotizacion-londres-fijo-semana-pasada-16-debajo-contado/

Saludos.


----------



## amador (1 Feb 2016)

A mi me pasa igual con las monedas de oro aleadas (soberanos, Krugerrands), es decir que no son 99,9 % oro sino que son de 22 dilates (91,66%).

¿Por qué? Pues porque la prueba magnética no funciona. No son tan buenos conductores como el oro 24K o la plata 99,9%.

Te tienes que conformar con peso, medidas y sonido. La 4ª prueba del deslizamiento de imán de neodimio no funciona.

Hablo de la falsificación del metal, la falsificación de acuñación no la tengo en cuenta porque no compro oro de colección.

Saludos




karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo un panico enorme a todo soberano por pensar que puede ser falso.
> 
> Es grave doctor? Que sitios o numismaticas encontrais que estén bien por precio gramo oro y que sean seguras los soberanos?


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Feb 2016)

Le puse una linea roja para que no se pase...jejejeje :´(
*-6%* :´(


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, Bocanegra: No será porque no os "avisaramos", tanto paketazo como yo... En lo personal, insisto en que NO veo ninguna "claridad" y aunque no suelo utilizar el AT (para eso tenemos a paketazo), me fío bastante de mis "pautas"... Así que mucho ¡Ojo! con la especulación en el Crudo. Y lo mismo vale para Ladrillófilo, pero imagino que ahora estará dando "saltos de alegría"...

Por cierto, sigo lanzando la pregunta al "aire", por si alguien sabe algo al respecto, y es qué se sabe de los CDOs de las empresas petroleras... porque me imagino que un sector tan endeudado tiene que haber "empaquetado" la "leche" de Bonos. Tengo entendido que hay mucha tensión en los Bonos de la industria petrolera. Eso tenerlo en cuenta también a la hora de entrar en petroleras y analizar los "números" y ya visteis como REP NO era tan "apetecible" como parecía a simple vista y puede serlo... pero a precios mucho más bajos: en torno a los 7 Euros comenzaré a seguirla de nuevo.

Luego, ya os colocaré algunos enlaces interesantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Feb 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Ladrillófilo*, gracias por el "tostón" de gráficas que has aportado. Sinceramente, los textos ni me los he mirado apenas, con ver las gráficas y las cuñas, suelos, laterales que ha marcado el autor, me es más que suficiente. Me he parado un poco más en el $, en el oro, y he mirado el tema del cobre, pues *Fernando* sabe que es uno de los mejores indicadores industriales adelantados.
> 
> Las conclusiones, son muy variopintas, en el tema del oro, que es el que nos interesa, remarca esta actual salida, pero sin olvidar ese suelo peligroso de 700$ OZ...peligroso pero apetecible ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Paketazo el trade corto petróleo es a corto plazo. Llevo casi un 22% ahora mismo en dos días de mercado si cierro la posición ahora. Pero creo que si espero un par de semanas casi la doblaré. Los ETFs siempre a corto plazo. Solrac en Rankia tiene un post que se titulaba Los ETFs pierden aceite o algo así creo recordar. Por cierto Solrac no sale mucho por aquí pero es otro genio en materia energética que vale la pena leer.


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2016)

El foro va tan rápido que no es posible seguir a todos

Fernando ... El virus zika sabemos quién lo modifico genéticamente y o que causalidad 
Precisamente es el virus genéticamente alterado el que ha salido del laboratorio por arte de magia contagio a un mosquito que lo está expandiendo

Quien tiene la patente??

Lo que estoy tratando de mirar es quien ohhhh va a conseguir la vacuna a ver si acertamos el tiro


----------



## L'omertá (1 Feb 2016)

Glaxo venga, por decir algo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Hola, Flip: Hasta donde yo sé, Inovio es una de las farmacéuticas que está en el "proyecto" de la vacuna, pero "detrás" me imagino que está quien la comercializará, vamos si no la tienen ya...

En fin, seguiremos el tema porque estos HdP dejan sus "huellas"... Voy detrás de un científico que trabajó en África cuando el brote de Ébola del pasado año y me han dicho que ahora está en esto del Zika... Tengo amigos dentro de la industria farmacéutica e imagino que, con el tiempo, me iré enterando de más cosas sobre este tema.

Y, por cierto, ya sabes que esta "enfermedad" es originaria de África... como tantas otras y no menos "famosas".

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Feb 2016)

Flip dijo:


> El foro va tan rápido que no es posible seguir a todos
> 
> Fernando ... El virus zika sabemos quién lo modifico genéticamente y o que causalidad
> Precisamente es el virus genéticamente alterado el que ha salido del laboratorio por arte de magia contagio a un mosquito que lo está expandiendo
> ...



En algún lado he leído algo a cerca de INOVIO pharma, pero no me hagas mucho caso.

Edito:

Ya se ha adelantando *Fernando* por un mísero minuto...:XX:


----------



## frisch (1 Feb 2016)

Sobre el virus zika

Zika Virus géré par la fondation Rockefeller


El autor del blog es un marsellés, médico dentista, magrebí de origen. Bueno, he leído un libro suyo y me parece alguien de fiar aunque por algún pie cogea, como todos. En cualquier caso, no es un cantamañanas.

_Edito: el libro en cuestión es "La faillite du monde moderne", Salim Laïbi._


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2016)

Intrexon Corporation (XON) 
31.88 +2.74(+9.40%) NYSE - As of 03:26pm EST


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Pues, parece que SÍ: Intrexon sube un 48% desde... mediados de Enero. ¡Que puta "casualidad"!

Y si llego a abrir la boca antes...

- S&P coloca rating de Repsol y otras europeas en revisión para posible rebaja Por Reuters

Volviendo al Zika, Flip, hay mucho movimiento en torno a esto de la "vacuna" y creo que "detrás" de las que se irán conociendo debe estar la "tapada", ya me entiendes...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2016)

La tapada es la que hay que pillar pero mis amigos de rost no sueltan nada
En cuanto a Repsol , en principio no sorprende pero me pregunto si detrás de una posible bajada de Rating no estará una posible opa de BP....


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Feb 2016)

Mira, Flip, ahí dejo más elementos para el análisis... y tenemos una "referencia" a un gigante farmacéutico...

- VIRUS ZIKA Y MOSQUITOS OGM: COSAS QUE TE OCULTAN Y QUE DEBES CONOCER | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Desde luego, viendo los "nombres" que se "sugieren" en el artículo... como para "temblar".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 22:32 ----------

Y esto me lo acaban de enviar...

- http://arucasblog.blogspot.com/2016/01/el-virus-zika-fue-patentado-en-1947-por.html

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (1 Feb 2016)

Joder Fernando vaya tropa para poner los pelos de punta.
Manda cojones que te introduzcan mosquitos genéticamente modificados en el país 
Para supuestamente controlar el dengue y acabe en esto .... Lo que no me explico es como la gente no acaba estallado


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Feb 2016)

Flip dijo:


> Joder Fernando vaya tropa para poner los pelos de punta.
> Manda cojones que te introduzcan mosquitos genéticamente modificados en el país
> Para supuestamente controlar el dengue y acabe en esto .... Lo que no me explico es como la gente no acaba estallado



La gente no estalla ni allá ni aca por la pérdida del instinto. La capacidad de empatizar por uno mismo está totalmente atrofiada y sólo se produce cuando la ego social lo dicta. Pero qué sucede cuando ese ego social o razón social se manifiesta?, es nuestro verdadero yo quien se mueve?...NO. 

Dónde están las manifestaciones contra los corruptos que nos desgobiernan?, cuando quieran que salgamos a la calle saldremos y mientras a encogerse de hombros que malo será.

Vivimos tiempos interesantes y como yo suelo decir: sálvese quien pueda!!!


Doy gracias por poder estar lúcido en esta complicada época para la humanidad y poder leeros y compartir en este y otros hilos cosas que difícilmente se puede hacer de tú a tú con cualquiera en la calle, la gente sale de casa con la careta de zombi y mirada perdida, a lo suyo, a degüello con lo que le dice el ego social.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, Bocanegra: Te dejo dos frases y te quedas con la que más te guste, pero una nos dice el AHORA y la otra el "MAÑANA"...

- "Aquí no pasa nada, mejor dicho pasan tantas cosas juntas al mismo tiempo, que es mejor decir que no pasa nada." (Jaime Sabines)

- "Nuestra naturaleza está en la acción. El reposo presagia la muerte." (Séneca)

Saludos y muy Buenas Noches.


----------



## Flip (2 Feb 2016)

Ayer había algunos comentarios sobre el club bilderberg
En realidad como os comentaba el club bilderberg es como una parte visible de principiantes 
Manejan información si pero hay capas más arriba

Ejemplo
La familia windsor utiliza a Soros como pantalla y este a su vez a Edmond de rostchild a 
Como esta familia hay 5 más que yo sepa 
Y seguro que hay aún capas por encima

Miraos el club de isles


----------



## frisch (2 Feb 2016)

Buenos días a todos,

Me imagino que algunos ya lo habréis leído, el artículo de Vicenç Navarro:

Pensamiento crítico » Lo que no se conoce sobre el dirigente que lidera la campaña de la austeridad contra Grecia y España

Cito un párrafo:

_¿Quién es este personaje, el Sr. Dijsselbloem?

Lo que no se conoce –porque no se ha publicado en ninguno de los mayores medios de información- es quién es este señor. Dicho personaje ha jugado un papel clave en convertir Holanda en un paraíso fiscal en el que las mayores empresas europeas (incluyendo españolas) y norteamericanas evitan pagar sus impuestos en los países donde se realiza la producción, la distribución o el consumo de sus productos. La política impositiva de tal país está diseñada para atraer a compañías multinacionales que establecen su sede en Holanda. Las ventajas fiscales y subsidios públicos, así como su tratamiento sumamente favorable a las rentas del capital, son bien conocidos en el mundo financiero y empresarial._

___________________________________

Añado enlace al artículo de Guillermo Barba sobre lo que ya es impepinable

¿Por qué quieren abolir el efectivo? - Guillermo Barba


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- No solo es la rentabilidad, el agujero en los fondos de pensiones sigue creciendo. Blogs de Valor Añadido

- MAFO culpa a los demás de sus delitos. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Feb 2016)

Bocanegra dijo:


> Le puse una linea roja para que no se pase...jejejeje :´(
> *-6%* :´(



Mirar lo que ha durado mi AT, un día...ya va por los 30,50$...No me han hecho caso!!!


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2016)

*Fernando* ya hace tiempo que no tocamos aquí ese tema que enlazas del agujero de los fondos de pensiones. Pero creo que a los "metaleros" convencidos, uno de los motivos que nos ha llevado a posicionarnos en este sector (metal), es precisamente el miedo, o falta de confianza y convicción, ya no solo en los fondos de pensiones privados, si no en el propio sistema de pensiones público.

Cuando hablamos de comprar algo de oro para la jubilación, quizá muchos que nos lean, pensarán que es una simple manera de hablar..."para la jubilación...sí...ya se yo"

Pues precisamente, cada día me reafirmo más, en que hoy en día y cara a 10, 20 años, hay pocas cosas que nos garanticen al menos un mínimo de seguridad sobre nuestros ahorros cara este tramo final de nuestras vidas. 

Además, pensemos que con 40 o 50 años, uno todavía es capaz de generar cash de uno u otro modo, incluso estando en una situación de precariedad, si la salud acompaña, es posible sacar dinero de algún lado por poco que sea. Sin embargo, situémonos todos nosotros con 80 años (los que lleguemos), y sin una pensión, sin un fondo, sin nada que nos genere ningún tipo de rentas...es muy plausible que este escenario se traslade a la población media con relativa brevedad...10, 15 años.

¿Cuántas familias viven hoy en día al amparo de una pensión de sus padres?...muchas de esas familias no lograrán "si es que todavía existe", cotizar el mínimo necesario para obtener una renta de jubilación suficiente para hacer frente al día a día, en el momento que la actual generación de jubilados desaparezca.

¿Qué será de esos cientos de miles de familias que viven al amparo de estas pensiones que van a desaparecer en cuanto esta generación de pensionistas muera?

Yo no veo una fácil solución, la patada adelante de los políticos en que pronto se mejorará, está dejando un solar de futuros jubilados sin jubilación ni manera de obtener rentas, y lo peor de todo, es que sus hijos, no dispondrán de las pensiones actuales que los que hoy son hijos pueden tener para ayudar a criarles gracias a los que ahora son sus abuelos.

Sé que el oro o la plata no son la solución a nada, sin embargo, yo no veo un reset, ni un apocalipsis como vaticinamos a veces por aquí, lo que auguro, es una precariedad inminente para la tercera edad de los que ahora rondan los 30, 40 incluso 50 años...y que decir de los hijos (de muchos de nuestros hijos).

Ya no entro en la quiebra de los fondos de pensiones privados en caso de un futuro crack bursátil de aquí a 10 años, algo que a todas luces es posible, pues el 70% al menos de los fondos de pensiones se referencian en índices bursátiles, nacionales o internacionales, y si estos se van al carajo, poco va a ser lo de las preferentes en comparación con lo que nos podría esperar.

Un jubilado quiebra y terminará en la mendicidad, un gran cluster emisor de fondos de pensiones quiebra, y no pasa nada, se provisionan perdidas contables, se cierra el chiringuito, y se reparte lo que quede entre los directivos.

La solución para los que todavía soñamos en jubilarnos pasa por no tener hipotecas, tener vivienda propia, algo de metal (al gusto del consumidor), y alguna divisa de referencia en "bancolchón"...los que puedan permitírselo, pues tierras y animales para entretenerse al nivel que la salud y las fuerzas les permitan...vamos, nada nuevo, simplemente lo que nuestros abuelos hicieron toda la vida, y nosotros pretendemos que haga un "estado" bastante podrido por nosotros.

Es como entregarle los pollos al lobo, y decirle, bueno, críamelos, que yo te pago el pienso, en unos meses cuando estén gordos vendré a buscarlos para comerlos.


*Bocanegra* está mal que lo diga, pero el análisis de esa gráfica era perfecto para ponerse un stop, no para esperar que rebotase en ese punto.

Buen día a todos, salud, y saludos.


----------



## andyy (2 Feb 2016)

Varios de vosotros andáis tras Repsol,, esperando y tal,,he visto esto... 

Muy inquietante. Repsol


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# andyy: No hace tanto que analicé a REP desde el punto de vista fundamental y desaconsejé entrar y, entre otras cosas, por el tema de su deuda. Es más, hace ya bastantes días, una amiga y conforera me hizo una consulta particular sobre REP, ya que tenía pensado entrar con una cantidad que entendí era importante, así que le comenté precisamente lo que enlazas. Y, si te fijas, llevo varios días preguntando sobre los CDOs que puedan haber en la industria petrolera...

Mira, andyy, NO es sólo REP, sino casi todo el sector de la industria petrolera. Es más, hay compañías más "emblemáticas" que están prácticamente "quebradas" y que podrían provocar la caída de los gobiernos de los países a que pertenecen... Seguir a REP es una "opción" como otra cualquiera y llegado el momento ya se verá, pero te insisto en que está mucho mejor que otras, aparte de que con el tiempo probablemente pueda ser "opada". Vamos tiene bastantes "números"...

# Bocanegra: Lo siento... pero lo tuyo NO es el AT y no sé porqué esperabas que el Crudo rebotará en ese punto. Si me hubieras dicho en la zona $29-$28, pues aún... En fin, ya os comentamos que el tramo "alcista" emprendido NO era creíble y ya lo estáis viendo... ¿No? Insisto en que seáis muy prudentes en el tema del Crudo, a no ser que lo tengáis en una cartera de largo plazo... Ahí, SÍ que puede tener su "lugar", pero el trading en las Materias Primas es muy, pero que muy peligroso y algo sé al respecto.

# paketazo: Buen comentario y en tu línea. Ya sabes que yo tengo parte de mi Patrimonio en Planes de Pensiones y ahora las aportaciones son "simbólicas" y buscando "cuadrar" con Hacienda... NO, no los recomiendo a NADIE, aunque en su momento (cuando yo los inicié y antes) SÍ eran interesantes y, además, era lo que "tocaba" para aquellos que teníamos ciertas "percepciones" y que se están cumpliendo... Bueno, hoy en día, cualquiera con cierta formación puede crear su propio Plan de Pensiones y "diversificando" tal y como comentas. Eso SÍ, hacernos caso y buscar un "rincón" para los MPs, tanto Oro como Plata.

A pesar de los pesares, paketazo, hay mucha gente que ha podido comer y tomar "aire" después de estar parados durante mucho tiempo... y "gracias" a que tenían unos Planes de Pensiones. Es decir, que el "parche" SÍ que ha funcionado en muchos casos, aunque en el fondo no deje de ser una "estafa" promovida desde el sistema financiero y avalada por los Gobiernos.

Y os dejo esto... ¿Qué no se estarán "oliendo" estas "ratas"?

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/02/barclays-abandona-negocio-metales-preciosos/

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (2 Feb 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Yo sigo esperando para entrar en rep ,pero despues de ver todas las noticias negativas q estan saliendo de rep la verdad es q estoy acojonado un poco.

Que otras opciones tenemos q no seAn tan arriesgadas?alguna otra vaca sagrada?

Bueno seguiré estando en liquidez a ver q nos acontece estos interésantes momentos q estamos viviendo.

Bueno ,estoy comprando plata q hasta ahora no tenia nada aun.

Deciros q es un gustazo leeros todos los dias ,sois mi segunda familia

Un saludo a todos y buena tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, amtt: Paciencia y en LIQUIDEZ... Llegado el momento, ya miraremos de "mojarnos" y en el sector petrolero ya apuntaremos aquellas opciones que parezcan más interesantes, aunque habrá que acudir a las Bolsas extranjeras, pero no te preocupes porque haberlas haylas... Ahora mismo, lo mejor es esperar que el Crudo haga un suelo más o menos "creíble" y que los Índices, sobre todo los americanos, corrijan bastante.

Bueno, amtt, como estamos dentro una "familia virtual", ya iremos comentando "jugadas" que saldrán mejor o peor... Sin embargo, hasta ahora NO parece que andemos muy "desencaminados" los que escribimos habitualmente por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Yo sigo esperando para entrar en rep ,pero despues de ver todas las noticias negativas q estan saliendo de rep la verdad es q estoy acojonado un poco.
> 
> ...



El sector del petróleo está tocado, y el de las petroleras mucho cuidado. Os corto y pego lo que acaba de salir respecto de una gran vaca sagrada del mundo del petróleo, y cuando a esta las cosas no le van tan bien como se esperaba, al resto, pues imaginemos lo peor:

_*Exxon Mobil obtiene unos ingresos en el cuarto trimestre de 59.810 millones de dólares frente 87.280 millones del mismo periodo del año anterior y 50.800 millones dólares esperado.

BPA 67 cents frente 1,56$ hace un año y 63 cents esperado.*

El valor cotiza con caídas cercanas al punto porcentual en preapertura.

_

Guardad liquidez, ahora mismo pocas cosas interesantes sin arriesgar demasiado tenemos al alcance. Fijaros de nuevo en el IBEX, se hunde cada vez más, y USA, está muy cerca de sus máximos históricos, no quiero ser pesado, pero si pasa algo al otro lado del charco malo, aquí podemos multiplicarlo por 10.

Buena tarde a todos.

*edito*: de nuevo *Fernando* se me ha adelantado por un minuto para deciros prácticamente lo mismo *Liquidez* en la medida de lo posible.


----------



## andyy (2 Feb 2016)

Me estresa bastante el "mete-saca" puro y duro......extensible a todos los campos además..vamos, que prefiero estar "metido" un ratito al menos...jejej

Fuera de bromas ya, no me gusta mucho vigilar pantallas, asi que, Fernando, paketazo y demás conforeros, ¿sería muy atrevido por mi parte olvidar las dos entradas que hice en USO durante unos cuantos meses, incluso hasta mediados del 17 ? no necesito ese dinero y tampoco es mucho, ¿creéis que ese horizonte temporal es demasiado?... con eso de que los ETF se recomiendan solo a corto plazo... no sé..... agradezco mucho que expongáis vuestras operaciones, pero nunca olvido que cada cual hace las suyas
Qué opinais


----------



## veismuler (2 Feb 2016)

Pues después de leeros bastante..me ha dado por registrame..
Ahora mismo estoy en liquidez, llevo algunas monedas de plata y algún lingotillo de los de pocos gramos de oro...je, je.
Suelo comprar en "andorrano"...aunque ahora estoy tranquilito..
Interesante todos vuestros post...os mando saludos a los que habitualmente habláis por aquí...y por si os sirve de algo os dejo un enlace para cuando la tensión aflore.
No necesitamos nada (Amor y Vida TV nº40) - YouTube

Espero que alguno no se asuste con el enlace...relax...si todo se va al carajo..relax..je,je

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 17:45 ----------

No necesitamos nada (Amor y Vida TV nº40) - YouTube

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 17:48 ----------

No necesitamos nada (Amor y Vida TV nº40) - YouTube

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 17:59 ----------

Os envío también un video (si consigo enlazarlo)..que me sorprendió bastante cuando lo ví...algunos ya lo habréis visto...pero la leche...que acojone..

EL BANQUERO - YouTube


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Feb 2016)

Hola buenas tardes,

un regalito... Si queréis hacer dinero, (no os recomiendo meteros a las bravas sin conocer cómo funciona el tema. 

El tal spock es un fuera de serie...


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2016)

*andyy* el mete saca funciona decentemente bien si te ciñes a un método, y estas muy pendiente de ello. Pero a veces, ese método exige estar semanas sin meter nada, y es ahí justo dónde casi todos la cagamos, pues nos precipitamos, y los bots lo saben y nos limpian la cartera y el bolsillo.

Creo que hoy en día la forma más eficaz de ganar al mercado es teniendo la suficiente paciencia para comprar y vender, y cuando digo paciencia me refiero a aguantar la liquidez a veces durante años.

Las USO si estás pillado a pecios superiores pues que te voy a decir, espera a ver esa zona de 27,5$ si se testea de nuevo, pero mientras tanto olvídalas, si se pierden los 27$ si puede pasar de todo por abajo. No metas más pasta salvo que lo veas claro y muy abajo. a menos de 27$ me refiero, incluso 25$ si se pierden los 27$.

USO es uno de los ETF que menos aceite pierde del sector, en un año si no hay demasiada volatilidad no tiene por que derrapar demasiado respecto al subyacente.

*veismuler* bienvenido, un saludo, y a volver a enlazar lo que adjuntas, pues no funciona ningún enlace...no te sulfures a mi me costó lograr enlazar un par de días.

*Ladrillófilo* siempre es bueno contrastar opiniones y ver como trabajan otros. No obstante, yo no me veo animado a meter un € en nada...me hago viejo...pero meteré, meteré cuando vea que no la tenga que sacar demasiado rápido.

El tío ha rebuscado bien en el sector, y parece ha acertado con un buen timing.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Feb 2016)

andyy dijo:


> Me estresa bastante el "mete-saca" puro y duro......extensible a todos los campos además..vamos, que prefiero estar "metido" un ratito al menos...jejej
> 
> Fuera de bromas ya, no me gusta mucho vigilar pantallas, asi que, Fernando, paketazo y demás conforeros, ¿sería muy atrevido por mi parte olvidar las dos entradas que hice en USO durante unos cuantos meses, incluso hasta mediados del 17 ? no necesito ese dinero y tampoco es mucho, ¿creéis que ese horizonte temporal es demasiado?... con eso de que los ETF se recomiendan solo a corto plazo... no sé..... agradezco mucho que expongáis vuestras operaciones, pero nunca olvido que cada cual hace las suyas
> Qué opinais



Hola, si te sirve, yo compré para largo y voy a esperar porque como comenté más atrás es un dinero que puede esperar. Aunque me emocioné con la subida de la semana pasada y ya veía los beneficios en tiempo record.

Suerte!!

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 19:17 ----------




veismuler dijo:


> Pues después de leeros bastante..me ha dado por registrame..
> Ahora mismo estoy en liquidez, llevo algunas monedas de plata y algún lingotillo de los de pocos gramos de oro...je, je.
> Suelo comprar en "andorrano"...aunque ahora estoy tranquilito..
> Interesante todos vuestros post...os mando saludos a los que habitualmente habláis por aquí...y por si os sirve de algo os dejo un enlace para cuando la tensión aflore.
> ...



Copia y pega la url quitando la 's' al https.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 19:21 ----------

Ladrillófilo, el Sr. Spock son palabras mayores. Qué crack el tipo!!!


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> .................
> Y os dejo esto... ¿Qué no se estarán "oliendo" estas "ratas"?
> 
> ...



Yo hago la lectura inversa...puede que la borregada se alimente de grandes gestos...

pero...que les hace pensar que los lobos solitarios les seguiremos el juego y abandonaremos la inversión en Mp???


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, andyy: Necesitaríamos una "bola de cristal" para saber cómo estará el Crudo a mediados del 2017... Lo único CIERTO es que si andamos como ahora, TODO estará bastante MAL, aunque yo lo peor lo espero a partir del 2018, pero la verdad es que este inicio del 2016 NO presagia nada bueno. Al tiempo...

Me temo, andyy, que tendrás que ir vigilando, de tanto en tanto, la evolución del precio del Crudo, más que seguir la cotización del ETF USO. Cuando veas precios más altos en el Petróleo te miras el ETF, sabiendo que el tiempo suele ir en contra. ¿Por qué? Mira, el problema que tiene USO se llama CONTANGO, es decir la pendiente de la curva de futuros que puede tener impacto en la rentabilidad del fondo y, de hecho, es así.

He mirado el retorno a 1 año de los dos activos y hay cierta "diferencia": en el Crudo es de -33,78% y en el USO -49,38%... Por tanto, hay que vigilar. Evidentemente, en las explosiones "alcistas" el efecto puede ser al contrario y ajustarse más a los precios "promedios", pero entenderás que esta volatilidad actual es inusual y necesita estabilizarse... Y si no nos sentimos cómodos con el "producto", cuando suba -que lo hará- se elimina y Santas Pascuas.

Para aquellos interesados hay opciones más conservadoras para el Petróleo y que son ETFs que lo incluyen dentro de una "cesta" de Materias Primas y luego también existen Fondos de Inversión...

# Ladrillófilo: SIEMPRE son de agradecer tus aportes, pero a mí me pasa lo mismo que a paketazo, pero más "agravado", es decir que ya empiezo a ser bastante "mayor" y ello conlleva menor "entusiasmo" a la hora de invertir, pero también se gana en Paciencia, luego en "Sabiduría"...

Bien, Ladrillófilo, te diré una cosa: varias de las empresas que aparecen en ese listado tienen unos fundamentales HORRIBLES. Por tanto, entiendo que el objetivo es hacer trading, porque sino...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 19:53 ----------

Edito: B-R-A-X-T-O-N, a estas RATAS NO les interesamos los "lobos solitarios", es decir tú, yo, paketazo y la mayoría de los "metaleros" que nos movemos por aquí y, evidentemente, nosotros "remamos" contra corriente... Te aseguro que cada día estoy más tranquilo con los MPs "físicos" que poseo y ojala NUNCA tenga que necesitarlos, pero me parece que eso es más un "sueño" que otra cosa...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Feb 2016)

Hola b r a x t o n

Llevaba tiempo queriendo escribir este mensaje. Por fin me animo.
Es relativo a tu pie de página y el comentario que haces sobre la izquierda.

La izquierda empezó a dejar de existir como movimiento, fuerza e ideología a partir del final de la segunda guerra mundial. La mataron entre todos y se murió ella sola.

¿Recuerdas el concepto de Realpolitik? Viene del XIX pero la izquierda que creo tú y yo conocemos, hace tiempo que la practica.

Me viene a la cabeza el comentario de nuestro ínclito Felipe (el que ya conocíamos pero que cada vez que abre la boca, lo conocemos mejor) cuando retomaba la frase de Den Xiao Ping: gato blanco o negro da lo mismo, siempre y cuando cace ratones.

Falta por saber quiénes somos los ratones y quiénes son los gatos.

Pero incluso eso, ya lo sabemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Ahí dejo esto...

- PSX Stock: Here's Why Warren Buffett Bought $800 Million of Phillips 66

Bueno, ya vemos como este "pollo" ha entrado en el Crudo a través de esa empresa y que NO me he mirado... Me refiero a los "números", es decir los "fundamentales". Se puede poner en el "radar" de seguimiento y "retomarla" cuando los Índices americanos se vayan a la "porra"...

Saludos.

# frisch: Bueno, bueno... Yo todavía me siento más GATO que "ratón", pero bueno te entiendo el concepto "generalizado". Y sobre la "Izquierda", bueno yo en "ideología" estoy más allá de los "colores", "credos", etc., pero cuando voto suelo "apostar" al "rojo". Que le vamos a hacer...

Un abrazo.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2016)

*veismuler* menudo engendro de video nos has endiñado...para relajarnos dices, yo he escuchado 1 minuto, luego he ido a saltos de 10 en 10 minutos, y he terminado con una mala ostia de haber perdido 4 minutos mi vida que no veas.

Aquí para relajarnos nos dedicamos a beber buen licor, frotar monedas de oro y plata bajo la luz de las velas, acompañarnos de mujeres hermosas "en nuestros dulces sueños", y criticar al gobierno "gobierne quién gobierne"... 

En cuanto a abandonar la inversión en metales preciosos que nos ha linkeado *fernando*...en mi caso va a ser que no, no por nada, es que mis creencias "religiosas", me obligan a antes de morir, construir una pirámide y enterrarme rodeado de oro para poder vivir con los dioses y gastarme el oro a gusto...y un par de monedas para el barquero que me cruce, evidentemente.

por cierto, interesante lo del oráculo de Omaha y esa entrada en petróleo, no hay que sacarle ojo, este condenado es un auténtico mercenario de los mercados, no obstante, tampoco nos podemos fiar al 100% de lo que diga o cuente, pues se de buena tinta y por el tiempo que le he seguido, que cuentista también es un rato largo.

Por hoy me despido, buenas noches a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## frisch (2 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # frisch: Bueno, bueno... Yo todavía me siento más GATO que "ratón", pero bueno te entiendo el concepto "generalizado". Y sobre la "Izquierda", bueno yo en "ideología" estoy más allá de los "colores", "credos", etc., pero cuando voto suelo "apostar" al "rojo". Que le vamos a hacer...
> 
> Un abrazo.



Bueno, hala me lanzo a la piscina.

Lo que uno se sienta está muy bien pero que muy bien. Y es lo que cuenta aunque uno fenezca en el intento (la coherencia y la elegancia ante todo - lo digo porque ni el ínclito Felipe, ni ninguno que me venga a la cabeza en este momento, lo ha sido ni lo es - se salva, quizás, el cálifa de Córdoba, Julio).

Otra cosa es lo que los otros piensan que uno es y, sobre todo, cómo nos tratan. Como ratones. ¿Quién es más gato? El tiempo lo dirá.

En cuanto a los colores: soy daltónico y ese rojo del que me hablas lo veo azul.

El abrazo de vuelta.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Te aseguro que cada día estoy más tranquilo con los MPs "físicos" que poseo y ojala NUNCA tenga que necesitarlos, pero me parece que eso es más un "sueño" que otra cosa...
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre....nunca nunca.... si mañana llega la gran tribulación que llevamos décadas pronosticando esos metales....

Por cierto, nunca os habéis parado a pensar que si llegase la gran tribulación, el apocalipsis económico y los metales llegasen a donde tienen que llegar "Todo el mundo" saldría ganando? ¿Quien no tiene unos cuantos gramos de algún metal valioso?....


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Je,je,je... frisch: Lo importante es sentirse como a uno le dé la gana: a mí me gusta más el GATO y el "ratón" lo dejo para a quienes les guste sentirse como tal... "Lógico": si eres "daltónico" pues es probable que confundas ese rojo con el azul, pero bueno ahí ya no entro... No es menos cierto que muchas veces vemos aquello que "creemos" es tal y como nosotros lo "concebimos" y la REALIDAD puede ser muy diferente.

# paketazo: Mira, me acabo de informar y Warren Buffett está entrando en esa Compañía desde el pasado mes de Agosto y de forma persistente desde el pasado mes de Enero... en fin, creo que se debe seguir, aunque en cuanto pueda le echaré un ojo a los "fundamentales", pero tienen o deberían ser buenos cuando este "pollo" se ha metido ahí. Además, tiene una posición MUY FUERTE en el accionariado de la Compañía.

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (2 Feb 2016)

Je je je... gatos .. ratones.....azules.... rojos..... ya sabéis lo que siempre se ha dicho

Uno no es lo que cree ser, ni lo que los demás creen que es, tampoco uno es lo que desearía ser, y mucho menos lo que los demás desearían que fuese. UNO ES LO QUE ES.


Gracias por las respuestas señores, no estoy pillado en USO (aún, jeje), pero esto tiene muy mala pinta,,,, auuunque pienso hacer lo que Bocanegra y sentarme a esperar sobre USO, de vez en cuando me levantaré y miraré bajo mi culo, depende de lo que vea actuaré. Sé que no es muy ortodoxo, pero.. y qué lo es?


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

# L´Omerta: Utilizo el "condicional"... y, de momento, llevo muchos años con ellos y NUNCA he echado mano de ellos. Ahora bien, ya digo que me parece un "sueño" que pueda proseguir así en el tiempo.

Bueno, me pareces muy "optimista", porque tampoco la población tiene tanto Oro y Plata como para salir "airosos" de una situación sumamente crítica. Además, te recuerdo que los "Compro Oro" han "descapitalizado" a buena parte de esa población.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (2 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # L´Omerta: Utilizó el "condicional"... y, de momento, llevo muchos años con ellos y NUNCA he echado mano de ellos. Ahora bien, ya digo que me parece un "sueño" que pueda proseguir así en el tiempo.
> 
> Bueno, me pareces muy "optimista", porque tampoco la población tiene tanto Oro y Plata como para salir "airosos" de una situación sumamente crítica. *Además, te recuerdo que los "Compro Oro" han "descapitalizado" a buena parte de esa población.*
> 
> Saludos.



Aquello si que fue un robo a mano armada. Que bien montado se tienen el juego los muy hijos de perra.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Bocanegra (2 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí dejo esto...
> 
> - PSX Stock: Here's Why Warren Buffett Bought $800 Million of Phillips 66
> 
> ...



Phillips66 con buena salud financiera según el siguiente hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nias-dividendos-solidos-diciembre-2015-a.html


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, Bocanegra: Por regla general, suelo fiarme de mis propios análisis, aunque ante la "duda" pues recurro a los amigos y algunos trabajan en el sector financiero extranjero... Bien, de tanto en tanto, aparecen por el hilo y otras veces ya no aparecen más que en mi correo personal.

De todas formas, aunque no sigo Burbuja, en alguna ocasión -cuando me he "perdido"- he leído al forero que enlazas, Efraim, y para ser sincero parece alguien que sabe de lo que habla...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 22:51 ----------

Pues, paketazo, el "Oráculo de Omaha" va en SERIO. Me acaban de pasar las compras efectuadas por Berkshire Hathaway, Inc. Voy a poner sólo las fechas: 25,26,27 y 28 Agosto´15; 4,8 y 9 Septiembre´15; 4-5-6-7-8-11-12-13-14-27-28 y 29 de Enero´16. Y la cantidad de acciones es BRUTAL y NO me han podido decir a cuánto asciende el control que tiene en la actualidad sobre la empresa, pero a 30 de Septiembre´15 tenía el 11,53% y ahora debe haberlo multiplicado X... ¿? Supongo que con algo de tiempo se me despejará ésta incógnita, pero NO hay duda de que es el principal accionista y con diferencia.

La única "duda" que tengo es el precio pagado (también me lo han proporcionado), pero bueno este tipo suele saber lo que hace.

Saludos.


----------



## Freneli (2 Feb 2016)

Muy buenas a todos, Fernando y demás contertulios.

Me paso a agradecer ya que últimamente el hilo está especialmente a un nivel pletórico, con muchas aportaciones de gran nivel y nuevos estupendos fichajes para disfrute de los que lo seguimos de forma no participativa, haciendo de este hilo el auténtico Dream Team de Burbuja, imagino que el de las chinchetas será merengue. 
Hace poco vi la película que Fernando comentaba recientemente así como otro forero que ahora no recuerdo y que os recomiendo ver si tieneis la ocasión, ya que recuerda a la temática propia del hilo, e incluso dado el caso podría ayudar a abrir los ojos a alguna persona escéptica: "cariño, te invito a ver la ultima película de Brat Pitt")

Aquí esta el trailer ( si consigo que funcione el link de youtube) y seguro que ya esta online para los mas lonchafinistas.







La Gran Apuesta - Official TrÃ¡iler #1 Subtitulado EspaÃ±ol [HD] - YouTube

Lo que no acabo de comprender es que últimamente leo por el hilo, que mientras que están los mercados inestables y bajistas, se espera a descubrir zonas de resistencia estables, como hace poco señalaba Paketazo laterales, como en el Oro donde los peces gordos cargan; y ahí encontrar chicharros para entrar largos.. pero.. porque no entrar cortos para aprovechar la bajada? no tiene mas sentido seguir la tendencia?
En la película se apoyan en fundamentales y por aquí los fundamentales están bastante claros, seguramente se podrían identificar-encontrar que acciones tienen todavía bastante margen de caída, para entrar corto, y si nos pilla el catacroc bursátil durmiendo y con alevosía por lo menos mejor estar cortos que largos
De todas formas si no se ha comentado por aquí imagino que tendrá alguna razón de peso que se me escapa y que agradecería que alguien me pudiese aclarar.
Saludos


----------



## Tons (2 Feb 2016)

Como ultimamente se esta hablando mucho de Repsol y ahora estais comentando lo de Phillips 66 cuelgo un artícullos que lei hace unos días sobre estas empresas.

GurusBlog

GurusBlog 

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

# andyy: "UNO ES LO QUE ES"... Para llegar a esa "conclusión" uno primero debe conocerse a sí mismo y los "demás" importan bien poco en ese aspecto concreto. Recordando a Benjamin Franklin: "Hay tres cosas extremadamente duras: el acero, los diamantes y el conocerse a uno mismo." NO, no es tan fácil... y para llegar a ese punto se requiere haber vivido MUCHO y ser coherente con uno mismo. Llegados ahí, la opinión que puedan tener de uno importa un PITO y dicho sin ningún ánimo despreciativo.

Y aquí se ha cumplido la "pauta" habitual...

- January Was Gold

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Feb 2016)

Hola, Frenelli: Gracias por los elogios y, la verdad, es que entre todos hemos conseguido un hilo que se sale de lo "normal" y "engancha". Supongo que por algo será...

SÍ, esa película ("La Gran Apuesta") entronca perfectamente con la "filosofía" de este hilo y, francamente, es muy buena, pero me temo que la gente "corriente" no sabrá valorarla en su justa medida. Mira, yo no soy de risa "fácil", pero se me escaparon algunas carcajadas y fuera de mí y otra pareja... los demás con cara de "trucha".

Bien, frenelli, aquí tocamos la Bolsa como lo hacemos sobre otras temáticas, es decir que NO es un hilo específicamente bursátil. Posiblemente, lo tocamos porque muchos de los que escribimos aquí conocemos "bien" los mercados y que no quiere decir que "triunfáramos" en los mismos... Supongo que podríamos contar cómo ganamos muchísimas "batallas" y también cómo perdimos algunas "guerras". 

¿Hablar de "Cortos"? Sería fácil, pero nos apartaríamos de la idea que tenía al dar origen a estos hilos... Bueno, te lo voy a poner sencillo: Futuros cortos en el S&P 500, pero teniendo "pasta" para aguantarlos... Y si quieres acciones, en los índices americanos tienes una buena cantidad de ellas y selecciona entre las que están cerca de sus máximos históricos.

En muchas ocasiones, paketazo ha insistido en que las caídas actuales NO son NADA para lo que se espera cuando caigan de VERDAD las Bolsas americanas. Y yo soy de la misma opinión... Vais a "flipar".

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (3 Feb 2016)

China el gigante con pies de barro que puede hacer tambalear todo el chiringuito!
En este artículo de Daniel Lacalle hay varios párrafos que son intrigantes 



> ...* consideran la magnitud del agujero chino como “muy superior a la crisis subprime”.* Y por ello la devaluación que estiman supera, en mucho, la que comentábamos en esta columna a la hora de “desinflar la burbuja interna” sin crear riesgo sistémico.
> A pesar de continuar con enormes reservas de moneda extranjera ($3,3 billones), el banco central chino ha perdido una cantidad récord en los últimos meses.





> como comenta Jim Rickards, *muchos analistas olvidan que China no tiene capacidad de utilizar más de un tercio de esas reservas, porque están comprometidas en sostener los enormes préstamos y compromisos de capital en dólares.*
> Es cierto que las reservas de oro de China son altas, pero no dejan de ser casi ocho veces inferiores a las de EEUU y aproximadamente un tercio de las alemanas, por ejemplo.
> Si a estos datos añadimos la confirmación por parte del Banco Central chino de que harán todo lo posible por mantener dichas reservas de moneda extranjera –dólares-, y que aumentarán la “flexibilidad” de su moneda respecto a la cesta de divisas con las que comercia, no podemos esperar otra cosa que una gran devaluación, sea “controlada” o no.





> *Pero desde el punto de vista macro, el motor de crecimiento del mundo va a traspasar al exterior todo lo que pueda del pinchazo de su burbuja, y eso implica menor crecimiento, menores precios y mayor volatilidad.*
> 
> Pensemos un momento. *Si las bolsas y activos de riesgo han sufrido un batacazo como el visto por una devaluación insignificante del yuan y una mini subida de tipos en EEUU (lean “no es el PIB, son los precios”) , es evidente que el mercado no está ni de lejos preparado para una devaluación que sea más del doble que la estimada por los más negativos del consenso. Hay que estar alerta.*



Bolsas: La magnitud del agujero chino que viene, muy superior al de las subprime. Blogs de Lleno de Energía


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Hola, Xpiro: Gracias por el aporte y por aquí ya adelantamos la devaluación del Yuan y también nos referimos a la que está por llegar... ¿Yuan respaldado por Oro? Sería una buena forma de devaluar la divisa china... ¿No? En cualquier caso, ya lo tienen previsto y estoy convencido de que harán la devaluación, independientemente de los "formatos" que vayan a utilizar.

Y dejo esto... "pintan" bien los nuevos episodios de "Expediente X".

- NY Times, Time-Life cover 9/11 truth | Veterans Today

Saludos y muy Buenas Noches.


----------



## timi (3 Feb 2016)

buenos días ,,, como os lo pasáis de bien ,,,,, :Aplauso:
la película no decepciona , uno mas que la recomienda ,,, pero yo la tengo que ver alguna vez mas.:o:o

dejo esto ,,, "curioso" como se entrelazan los temas.

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...sticida-atracina-de-oxitec-syngenta-monsanto/


----------



## frisch (3 Feb 2016)

Buenos días contertulios,

Os pongo dos enlaces. Tratan sobre el importantísimo mundo de los pesticidas y la modificación de semillas: Syngenta, Monsanto, ChemChina

El primero es una noticia de esta mañana sobre la aceptación de compra de Syngenta por parte de la china ChemChina, noticia que apareció ya publicada, como posibilidad, en Counterpouch hace una semana.

Syngenta acepta la oferta de compra de 43.000 millones de dólares de ChemChina - Bolsamanía.com

Y el segundo es la noticia de Counterpouch que da alguna pista sobre el trasfondo de estas operaciones.

Syngenta and the Chinese Factor


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Demoledor artículo de McCoy... y en línea con nuestras "percepciones" sobre China y que no son de ahora.

- RBS le da la puntilla a China (y al mundo): vamos directos al abismo. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Y REP "recapitula"...

- Repsol se cura en salud y revisa su plan para ser rentable con el barril a 40 dólares. Noticias de Empresas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Interesantes declaraciones de Michael Flynn... NO son las de un "cualquiera".

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/tr...ael-flynn-nos-dirigimos-hacia-una-gran-guerra

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Este artículo es bastante RELEVANTE e interesará especialmente a los más "metaleros"...

- Comex gold vault movements and deliveries | TF Metals Report

Saludos


----------



## veismuler (3 Feb 2016)

Buenos artículos.... Gracias. 
Hoy bien para la plata y el oro de momento... Y el ibex lo veo en 5000..menos mal que me deshice palmando pasta de algún fondo de salud y biotech . si no hoy estaría por los suelos .. A ver si los metalitos pillan senda alcista para que me dé alguna alegría pal body... Y si no tendré que tirar de mis videos de pobre.. Esos de asceta que tengo....


----------



## Dev-em (3 Feb 2016)

Debo de haber caído en una realidad paralela , este hilo "evolución del Oro III " , ¿ No iba por la pagina 260 ...... por lo menos ?....... 

Saludos y feliz hilo.

P.D.
Para mi que hayan hecho una película en USA con actores famosos (" La gran apuesta" ) sobre unos que se forraron con los "cortos" en la crisis del 2008 no augura nada bueno.


----------



## frisch (3 Feb 2016)

Sí, también me he dado cuenta de lo del número de páginas.
¡Hemos perdido peso!

------------------

A mí también me parece que no augura nada bueno.
Paciencia y buenos alimentos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (3 Feb 2016)

¿Alguien puede explicarme por qué cada vez que hay una subida del euro/dolar sube la plata y el oro tanto en euros como en dólares?

Hoy el euro ha subido de 1,09$ a 1,106$ y el oro y la plata (tanto en € como en $) han subido :rolleye:

Si el euro sube (y por lo tanto el dolar baja) no deberían costar los MP relativamente menos en € y relativamente más en $.

Desde que lo sigo día a día he observado esta incoherencia (que se repite siempre y siempre salimos perdiendo los europeos) y me toca los cojones bastante.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Tiene COJONES la cosa... Pues, SÍ, parece que han "hecho" desaparecer una buena parte del contenido de este hilo. Menudos HIJOS de PUTA, porque aquí algunos dedicamos buena parte de nuestro tiempo para "algo" y NO para que se produzcan estos "desajustes" y que merecen una EXPLICACIÓN por parte de quienes lleven este foro.

No hace mucho que un conforero me advirtió de "algo" que no le "cuadraba" y tampoco le dí mayor importancia, pero está claro que él se dio cuenta de algunas "irregularidades" a las que debía haber hecho más caso. En fin, que este hilo MOLESTA es algo que todos intuimos, pero ¿sabéis? A mí me va la "marcha", así que seguiremos dando "caña" y cada vez más "ácida". Menudos SINVERGÜENZAS...

# cegador: Mira, en su momento, dije que se estaba "arbitrando" en los MPs y la cotización del par EUR/USD. Recuerdo que un forero dijo "imposible"... pues NO lo parece si hacemos una "analítica" en el tiempo. Es más, en cierta ocasión hice una "simulación" y NO ando "desencaminado", al menos por ahora.

Y, más tarde, os coloco algunos enlaces. A ver si encuentro uno que toque bien los COJONES...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 19:53 ----------

Anda que no... Esto me va de "perlas"...

- ¡Lo que la TV no quiere que sepas! | Periodismo Alternativo

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches Fernando y contertulios,

Yo no sé a qué se debe la desaparación de tropecientas páginas.

Puede ser un error (un bug - bicho - informático) o puede ser que alguien le haya dado a la tecla. No lo sé.

Lo que sí me queda claro (y hace tiempo de ello) es que toda esta comunicación basada en un soporte informático, que ahora llaman la "nube" (te compras un ordenador y te regalan 100 Gb en la "nube") está en manos del que ofrece el servicio "gratuito".

Por supuesto, las mentes cándidas informadas (no hablo ya de las cándidas a secas) piensan que tal gratuidad está ampliamente compensada por los beneficios en publicidad que obtienen (GoogleAd y demás) y ello es la explicación y justificación y razón, pero el problema de fondo es otro, en mi opinión.

El mango de la sartén lo tienen ellos.

No se cuente usted milongas.

Lo tienen ellos.

¿Por qué?

Porque usted utiliza los medios de "comunicación" que "ellos" ofrecen.

Me viene a la cabeza un cartel que vi en un bar de Madrid, escrito en una pizarra: "No tenemos Wi-Fi, hablen entre ustedes".


_____________________________

Edito: Imagínate si al susodicho se le ocurre borrar - si así fuera - todas las páginas, o al que ofrece los 100 Gb en la "nube" se le ocurre chantajear al incauto usuario con el contenido de la "nube" que creía tener. Esto es de traca. De verdad, de traca, y nos damos cuenta de la misa la media.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

En fin... Vamos a dejar algunas informaciones interesantes...

Algunos NO lo veis "factible", pero ¡Joder! pues no será porque no se sucedan las noticias en ese sentido. SÍ, parece que "algo" tienen pensado al respecto estos HIJOS de PUTA...

- Germany proposes new cash ban and capital controls as Europe rushes towards NIRP | Examiner.com

Y estas ya son "metaleras". Hay una que propone enlaces muy interesantes y que os recomiendo...

- Gold Surges Above Key Technical Level | Zero Hedge

- Feb 2, 2016 Gold Stocks: Spectacular Charts In Play Stewart Thomson 321gold ...inc ...s

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Feb 2016)

Bueno, efectivamente, aprochevemos la "nube" mientras nos lo permitan.

Pego una noticia de Le Monde que me he tomado la molestia de traducir.

Es un artículo para suscriptores de ahí que no pueda poner el enlace pero para quienes lo deseen leer en su totalidad me lo pueden pedir en un privado.

*L’abandon de l’espace Schengen coûterait 10 milliards d’euros à la France* 

El artículo es sobre la desaparición de Schengen. La mayor parte de las almas cándidas informadas y no, piensan que es sólo una cuestión de que desaparece la posibilidad de pasar una frontera por (con) la cara, pero es mucho más.

_"Un abandono de los acuerdos de Schengen amputaría en el largo plazo el crecimiento de la economía francesa del orden de medio punto de su PIB, es decir más de 10 mil millones de euros, estima France Statégie. En una información publicada este miércoles, el organismo de análisis y opinión adjunto a los servicios del primer ministro habla incluso de un impacto de 0,8 puntos del PIB, es decir 110 mil millones de euros en el conjunto de los países miembros del espacio Schengen que se esfuerzan en contener el flujo de refugiados. El reestablecimiento generalizado de los controles en las fronteras de cada uno de los países europeos afectaría al turismo, a los trabajadores transfronterizos y al transporte de mercancías. El coste, en el caso de Francia, se evalúa en el corto plazo entre mil y dos mil millones de euros, en función de la intensidad de los controles, a lo que habría que añadir el coste de los medios que habrían de implementarse para llevarlos a cabo."_



De traca. No hace falta ir al cine. Vale con salir a pasear.

_____________

_Traducir yo, quiero decir, no el Google de marras._


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Feb 2016)

Y a este "pollo" le han dado el Premio Nobel de la Paz... A ver cuándo crean uno para el "Asesino del Año" y como candidato ya les sirve el MISMO "pollo".

- Astillas de realidad: OBAMA PRETENDE PODER DECLARAR LA LEY MARCIAL EN TODO EL PLANETA

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 23:51 ----------

Y sobre esto pocas noticias nos han llegado, aunque en EE.UU. causaron bastante revuelo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...oregon-son-tan-importantes-para-todo-el-mundo

- - The Washington Post

Saludos.

Edito: No hagáis caso del "error" en el enlace de "The Washington Post" y en esa misma página, si tiráis un poco más abajo, tenéis bastantes enlaces y vídeos sobre el tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Por cierto, antes de caer en los brazos de Morfeo, una "pequeña" reflexión: Imaginaros que por la causa que sea han "desaparecido" bastantes páginas del hilo y que NO han sido pocas... más o menos la mitad. Pues, a lo que iba: con la misma facilidad un día pueden desaparecer nuestros apuntes contables o "etéreos" y las reclamaciones al "maestro armero"...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... con la misma facilidad un día pueden desaparecer nuestros apuntes contables o "etéreos" y las reclamaciones al "maestro armero"...



Hace algún tiempo leí una noticia sobre un hecho ocurrido en Reino Unido con el Barclays.

Mystery of the current account balances that disappear

Cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones, y por favor, que nadie me diga que los depósitos se encuentran garantizados.... este es un foro serio!!!

Sobre lo que habéis comentado de la nube es escandaloso la cantidad de gente que guarda "ahí" material personal, pensando que está más seguro que en un disco duro externo en un cajón. Al final, por culpa de cuatro frikis sin cerebro, nos van a obligar al resto a pasar por el aro sí o sí. Hace unos días me metí en el "play store" para bajarme una app gratuita, pues bien, mensaje del sistema que tenía que configurar la cuenta "google wallet" e introducir el número de la tarjeta para poder realizar pagos con el teléfono, bueno, aluciné, de verdad. Lógicamente me quedé sin la app y sigo viviendo.


Y bueno, que parece que no se mojan... puede llegar aquí, siempre y cuando tal, y ojo, que en caso contrario... , al final los mejores analistas en este hilo 

Gold Has Room To Move Higher But Analysts Warn To Be Careful Around $1,180 Level | Kitco News


----------



## nekcab (4 Feb 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> "...
> 
> Hace unos días me metí en el "play store" para bajarme una app gratuita, pues bien, mensaje del sistema que tenía que configurar la cuenta "google wallet" e introducir el número de la tarjeta para poder realizar pagos con el teléfono
> 
> ..."



Qué simpáticos esos HDGP con sus App's gratuitas...

Por cierto, el otro día hablando un grupo de amigos, comentaban que en el caso de esas App's que descargas para instalarlas off-line, tienen truco: muchas han sido modificadas por el que creó la página web (desde la que te la descargas), para meter diferentes variantes de troyanos en plan light, si, pero troyanos al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Baraja (4 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Tiene COJONES la cosa... Pues, SÍ, parece que han "hecho" desaparecer una buena parte del contenido de este hilo. Menudos HIJOS de PUTA, porque aquí algunos dedicamos buena parte de nuestro tiempo para "algo" y NO para que se produzcan estos "desajustes" y que merecen una EXPLICACIÓN por parte de quienes lleven este foro.



Disculpadme, pero el único cambio es que antes había 10 mensajes por página de tema y ahora hay 20 mensajes por página.. :cook:



Spoiler



Las disculpas es por si estoy rompiendo algún chiste


----------



## frisch (4 Feb 2016)

jajajajajajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: En principio, comentaros que no estaría de más que revisaráis vuestros sistemas de seguridad en el PC, puesto que esta mañana he comprobado que el mío rechazó tres amenazas lanzadas desde esta web. Me imagino que los "indigentes mentales" que dirigen este foro estarán por la labor de solucionar este tema.

# Arbeyna: El caso de Barclays también se dio en nuestro país, pero ahora no recuerdo la fuente donde lo leí y fue de "pasada"... Bueno, algo a tener en cuenta y más si un día se llega a una situación de NO retorno. Además, el NO al efectivo favorece que puedan intentar actuar después con una total impunidad o cuanto menos crear unos malestares y desasosiegos injustificables. Y ya no hablo de aquellos cuyos "apuntes contables" estén en Bolsa, monedas "etéreas", etc. y es que un "apagón" NO es descartable, para NADA...

Bien, el artículo "metalero" que anexas es de "básica" en el AT, por tanto NO nos aporta gran cosa. El Oro donde se la "juega" es cuando intente cerrar el gap al que se refirió paketazo y que ahora no recuerdo, pero andaba sobre los $1300, aunque ya nos lo aclarará él si tiene tiempo para ello. En lo personal, no cambiaré mi percepción hasta que se superen claramente los $1396,10 y con volumen... No sé si lo veremos este año, pero si las Bolsas americanas acaban por derrumbarse, sería lo más factible y sino sucede este año, pues creo que en un par de años deberían estar más que "perforados", es decir que de aquí al 2020 soy muy optimista respecto al Oro y también en la Plata... Eso no quita para que en ese tiempo vivamos "baches" y que no van a afectar al "sentimiento" que tenemos en relación a los MPs. Bueno, eso es lo que pienso ahora mismo, pero ya sabéis que me adapto en todo momento a la "lectura" personal que hago de los mercados. Y paketazo también suele hacer lo mismo...

Os dejo dos buenos artículos...

- Bolsas: ¿Dónde invierten hoy los protagonistas de La gran apuesta?. Blogs de El Abrazo del Koala

- Big Short Genius Says Another Crisis Is Coming -- NYMag

Por cierto, comentaros que las subidas experimentadas en casi todas las Materias Primas y, especialmente, en el Crudo se debió a la fuerte caída del USD en su cruce con casi todas las monedas. En realidad, el Petróleo debió haber continuado con su caída después de conocerse un muy pésimo dato como fue el aumento de las reservas de Petróleo en los EE.UU: 7,8 millones vs 4,8 millones esperados. Evidentemente, algunos también aprovecharon la "coyuntura" para "machacar" a los cortos... Je,je,je... como se ven mejor los "toros" desde la barrera.

Y los resultados de Shell con una caída del beneficio del 87% no invitan al optimismo... El Crudo recuperará la "normalidad" cuando haya un acuerdo sostenible y "creíble" en el recorte de la producción, mientras eso no se produzca se vivirá una auténtica "montaña rusa" en torno a la cotización de esa Materia Prima.

Saludos y que tengáis un Buen Día.

Edito: # Baraja: Gracias por el dato, pero que evidentemente NO voy a comprobar, es decir ponerme a "contar", pero daremos por válido lo que comentas. Ahora bien, si lo han hecho así, lo más lógico y normal es que el administrador o la moderación de este foro lo hubiera comunicado. Y, bueno, la "disculpa" y el "chiste" entran en el mismo "saco"...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (4 Feb 2016)

Fernando, igual tres veces el antivirus.


----------



## Dev-em (4 Feb 2016)

Pues yo tampoco me había fijado en el cambio del numero de mensajes por pagina.

::

Para mi descargo decir que cuando intente cargar las paginas precedentes tampoco iba bien , salía "ERROR 512" ó algo así.

Disculpas si he generado más alboroto del debido.

Aunque parece que la experiencia ha servido para sacar algunas reflexiones valiosas sobre donde guardamos nuestra información y su fragilidad , independientemente de donde la guardamos , en un pendrive del año de Maricastaña o en la tan publicitada y glorificada "NUBE".....

Un saludo y disculpas.

Dev-Em


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Interesante...

De sol en el UBS y de sombra en Credit Suisse - SWI swissinfo.ch

Por cierto, no sé hasta qué grado deberá estar interviniendo en BNS, pero cada vez hay más demanda en el CHF, aparte de que el Oro está volviendo a actuar como "moneda" y no como Materia Prima... Y en la Plata también se nota un cierto "desacople" respecto a otras Materias Primas industriales. Quizás, estemos empezando a "andar" de nuevo en la mejor "dirección"... Bueno, me refiero a los minoritarios y conceptuados como "anti-Sistema" respecto a la oligarquía financiera.

Saludos.

Edito: Dev-em NO tienes porqué disculparte, porque a fin de cuentas percibistes un "error" y lo distes a conocer. Lo que yo, personalmente, agradezco, pero quienes ERRARON fueron quienes debieron anunciarlo, es decir los que llevan este foro y considero que lo que hicieron es una FALTA de RESPETO para quienes les facilitamos las "lentejas" de forma altruista. Y si no fuera por el seguimiento que tiene este hilo, los enviaba directamente a TOMAR por CULO. Así de claro...

Además, por lo que me han notificado otros conforeros y por privado (fuera de este foro), ayer hubo muchos "errores" dentro del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (4 Feb 2016)

.................Y también prefiero disco duro en mano que "Bytes" volando.

No sea que alguien les de una "perdigonada" y no los volvamos a ver.

Otro saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

"Curioso" lo que nos cuenta esta noticia y que, en principio, no es relevante, pero SÍ que me ha "chocado" ver ese precio "objetivo" de caída que llevo años diciendo, es decir los $978 y que no es un número "redondo". Es la primera vez que lo leo. Está claro que ahora mismo está lejano y no hay que plantearlo de nuevo si no se testean los anteriores mínimos...

- http://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/02...otizacion-2016-rango-978-a-1231-dolares-lbma/

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (4 Feb 2016)

Buen día hoy también para el oro y la plata...
Algunos analistas dan como corrección por Elliot al oro en los 750 euros...de 1.900 a 750 y otros ya han dado por finalizada la corrección (esperemos que sea así..favorable a esto es que ya lleva unos años de bajada y toca subir, y el 4, por lo de 4 años yo creo que ya está bien..leche).
En cuanto a lo favorable o no del cambio dolar-euro..me dí cuenta en las propias páginas web de compra-venta de oro, cuando subió el oro después de haber comprado recientemente y me di cuenta al consultar que valía menos el lingote de 10 gramos (por ejemplo) pese a que había subido la cotización de la onza...yo imaginaba que había sido un error y no había error.. era que el euro se habia apreciado un poco esos días frente al dolar y la pequeña subida fue en realidad una bajada...pero en fin..
Perdonad también si enlazo mal los enlaces...valga la rebuznancia..ya aprenderé..
Un saludo a todos...y os dejo esta curiosidad que no sé si ya se habrá pasado de moda "El lingote de oro de acuñación más pequeño del mundo que ha sido fabricado es de 0,3 gramos en Suiza en el 2007".


----------



## Bucanero (4 Feb 2016)

Vaya lio con los mensajes. Creo que tendremos que empezar ha realizar una especie de copia o algo así del hilo jeje. Este hilo es de los mejores y espero no le ocurra nada malo.


----------



## veismuler (4 Feb 2016)

Como hace poco que posteo aquí creo que un poco de mi historia quizás le valga a alguno y como acabé invirtiendo lo poco que tengo en los metales (un 20 % de mi patrimonio, que no es mucho pero bueno). He sido un tío gafe...me pilló lo de Banesto y aguanté...menuda sinvergonzonería me pedían como comisiones de la cuenta unas 1.000 pelas mensuales de las de entonces...en unos 6 meses me la cargué..
Hice mis primeras incursiones en bolsa y fueron grandes cagadas...mis primeras acciones fueron 100 mil pelas de las de entonces en Banesto..creo recordar..
Pasé por el análisis fundamental...por el análisis técnico...llegué a realizar en futuros de todo tipo unos 3000..sí.. tres mil movimientos anuales en futuros..esto es compraba un futuro y lo vendía. tanto en posición larga como corta...estos son 2 movimientos..bueno pues así hasta el record de 3.000 movimientos contabilizados anuales...mis hojas de interdín mensuales eran de folios y folios...daros cuenta que a unos 3 euros por movimiento por 3.000 son 9.000 eurillos..anuales que se metía interdín a mi costa..
Con esto únicamente alcancé la total infelicidad...ya que los retornos de pasta eran muy escasos..se lo comía todo las comisiones...y era un infeliz...era muy estresante y al final iba a por 3 pipos de mierda para meterme 30 o 60 euros y los perdía nuevamente por la codicia..vamos que las operaciones intradiarias las desaconsejo....
Ví la oportunidad de meterme apalancado por 10 veces en CFDs en el Santander..cuando llegó a estar la acción a 4 euros...por técnico era tremendo ya que el suelo mostraba claramente que el "4" figura podría darme unos retornos tremendos...así que metí el equivalente a 200000 eurazos apalancados (realmente eran 20000)...pero con una tensión de huevos...todo al Santander...no aguanté la presión y cuando subió unas décimas retiré todo...Este es un ejemplo de las operativas que realizaba buscando suelos...etc...y mi etapa en CFDS....
Mi señora llegó a decirme prácticamente que era un zombie....esto y cuando veía pasar a mis hijos a mi alrededor, desperté..
Así que topé con los fondos de inversión y con los metales dejando esa vida asquerosa que me llevaba el tiempo y prácticamente la puñetera vida...Hoy vivo más tranquilo..
Sí, de por medio me encontré con que tenía que despertar de las élites, de la banca, de los rotchilds, rockefeller y más peña...
De los monsanto, syngenta..y todas las kkas mentirosas con las que nos inundan..
Aún así sigo viendo las ondas de elliot...ya quitado de todo vicio bolsista...les dije a mis compañeros que de 16000 el suelo del ibex debería ser 6000 figura y para barrer cortos/largos se iría a 5900...alguno me haría caso en mi curro y todavía ganará pasta...
ahora únicamente me interesa vivir...y no morir por la mierda de la bolsa...con fondos y con metales se vive más tranquilo..y soy largoplacista..aunque no me lo termino de creer porque he sido un cortoplacista...y sé que las puñeteras acciones pueden llegar a valer cero patatero...
En fín coincido el suelo del oro está en 950 o en 750 según se apliquen las ondas de Elliot...pero no tiene porque ser exacto...100 puntos por arriba como ha pasado es también un buen suelo ..esto por si a alguno le sirve de algo para el oro...y que considero que ahora únicamente toca subir...espero no equivocarme y que no sea una mera reacción para llevarla a la siguiente de 750...
Pero que cada uno haga lo que estime conveniente..yo estoy ya dentro con mi 20-25% del capital...tanto en oro como en plata.
Venga va..un descanso y un beso a todo el mundo que me haya leído hasta aquí...Unos aportes aúreos:

Au - El símbolo químico del oro, del latín “amanecer brillante”.
-Aurora fue la diosa del amanecer en Roma.
-La cantidad total de oro encontrado en el mundo desde el 3900 AC podría entrar en un cubo de sólo 18 metros por lado.
-“Chryso” es la palabra griega para el oro
-En inglés "crysophile" es el amante del oro.
-Una onza (31.1 g) de oro puede ser estirada en un alambre de 100 km
-El oro puede ser martillado tan fino que una copa puede ser aplastada sobre un campo entero de fútbol.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# veismuler: Bueno, por este hilo hemos leído bastante sobre esos "teóricos" $700, es decir más abajo de los $750 de esos "analistos" que nos comentas. ¿Posible? Pues, SÍ, ya que NUNCA podemos decir que NADA es "imposible", pero la verdad es que yo lo veo bastante improbable, al menos en el corto plazo. Más adelante, vete a saber... Igual para entonces ya estamos criando "malvas".

En las compras en los MPs, SIEMPRE en este hilo hemos indicado la conveniencia de vigilar la cotización del par EUR/USD y con muy buenos resultados...

Tranquilo, ya aprenderás a enlazar y todo lleva su tiempo. Yo mismo, al principio, tuve bastantes problemas y es que a mí la "tecnología" me viene un poco "ancha" y es que vengo de una época en que el "formato" habitual era el "papel", ya me entiendes...

# Bucanero: Al final, NO ha sido nada importante y todo ha quedado en una "falsa" alarma, pero SÍ que me ha molestado, ya que dedico muchas horas de mi tiempo a este hilo y me gustan las cosas "serias"... De momento, seguiremos como si nada hubiera ocurrido y la próxima vez los "pollos" que llevan esto tendrán motivos para "reflexionar"...

Y os dejo un interesante artículo que nos dice que el Oro está rompiendo la media de 200 sesiones y eso creo que en el AT es bastante significativo. Supongo que el Oro, y también la Plata, están descontando lo que viene o, al menos, la "percepción" que hay al respecto y que se conoce como MIEDO...

- Gold Prices To 3 Month High As Investors Sell Risky Assets

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Feb 2016)

Veismuler se agradece la sinceridad, valor que no cotiza ni en bolsa ni en ná pero que, a la larga, es lo único que cuenta. Tiempo al tiempo.

Bienvenido (no sé a dónde pero Bienvenido).


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2016)

Como podemos observar en la gráfica diaria, los osciladores están calentitos. No sé si logrará sostener la subida hasta los 1200$ sin un lateral o una bajadita.



Personalmente, la salida me está convenciendo bastante técnicamente, y como dice *Fernando* hemos fulminado la mm200 sesiones, no obstante los que miramos siempre las medias, no estamos del todo convencidos hasta que la de 50 (azul) rompe al alza a la de 200 (roja), tened en cuenta que si esto pasa, atraerá muchas miradas, y los futuros, ya no solo el oro físico, invertirán la tendencia. 

Y recuerdo que las tendencias en el oro, no son tendencias de corto plazo, suelen hacer movimientos bastante largos en el tiempo. Espero que no se burbujee de salir al alza como la última vez que llego casi a 2000$ en un abrir y cerrar de ojos.

Espero que si sube, lo haga con calma, y asegurando la misma con volumen.

Por cierto, el gap abierto está en 1370$ aprox. Y sí o SÍ los tocará, y los pasará, no tengo la menor duda de ello...la duda es lo que tendrá que marear la perdiz antes de llegar allí.

*veismuler* triste historia la que nos narras, y digo triste, ya que el tiempo perdido delante de una pantalla sufriendo, las horas de insomnio, las malas digestiones, y demás, no son algo que solo te haya "jodido" a ti, ya que fue tu decisión personal, lo verdaderamente jodido, es que si tienes una familia ellos también lo han sufrido, y ese tiempo ya no volverá...procura disfrutar ahora de ellos, y no cometas jamás el error de dar valor a lo que realmente no vale nada...sé bien de lo que hablo, y no soy el único por aquí.

Por cierto, el maldito €, ya no parece tan abominable ¿verdad?...perro viejo...perro viejo

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# veismuller: SÍ, como bien dice paketazo, por aquí andamos varios que pertenecíamos a ese "club" y bueno "algo" aprendimos... ¿No? A mí me sirvió para ser menos "gilipollas" y a "pensar" más en materia económico-financiera. Afortunadamente, NUNCA arriesgue demasiado dinero, así que los "males" vinieron por parte de la Salud, Familia, etc. En fin, es un "mundo" que realmente NO merece la pena...

# paketazo: Lo del EUR todavía NO lo tengo muy claro, la verdad... Y es que estoy convencido de que la próxima gran Crisis se producirá en la zona Euro, aunque sea a través de efectos "colaterales"... Mira, no hace tanto que hablaba de la situación del gran "tapado" de la Banca europea, es decir del Deutsche Bank... Bien, leed el enlace que os dejo a continuación...

- Is It Time To Panic About Deutsche Bank? | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches,

*Veismuler*, me uno al agradecimiento respecto a tu sincero comentario, aunque es lo más habitual del mundo (perder pasta en esos menesteres) suele ser lo menos contado, por el foro (y si me apuras, por toda la web) verás infinidad de hilos y comentarios de usuarios pavoneándose de lo buenos inversores que son, de las jugadas maestras que suelen hacer y de las ganancias generadas.

Pero curiosamente cuando pierden no dicen ni mu o simplemente desaparecen; cosa que estadísticamente está demostrado que hay más jugadas perdedoras que ganadoras y que los mejores traders (poquísimos) consiguen un rendimiento anual de entre el 8% y el 15%; otros pocos van por debajo de esos rendimientos y el resto (la mayoría) son los que pagan a los primeros, los segundos, las comisiones y los impuestos (por eso tienen que ser mayoría).

Estuve leyendo por ahí que un punto del IBEX son de beneficio 1€ y tienes que dejar 900€ de respaldo, también puedes hacer que por cada punto ganes 10€, pero dejas de respaldo 9.000€. ¿Eso es verdad?

Saludos


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, el billete de 500 podría tener los días contados...

PPSOE en breve puede pedir que se vote referendum para salir de la UE, para no acatar órdenes del BCE - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

La hoja de ruta...


----------



## veismuler (4 Feb 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> *Veismuler*, me uno al agradecimiento respecto a tu sincero comentario, aunque es lo más habitual del mundo (perder pasta en esos menesteres) suele ser lo menos contado, por el foro (y si me apuras, por toda la web) verás infinidad de hilos y comentarios de usuarios pavoneándose de lo buenos inversores que son, de las jugadas maestras que suelen hacer y de las ganancias generadas.
> 
> ...



Verdad futuro mini ibex 1€...futuros ibex 10€...garantías de los futuros sin cerrar..yo dejaba 10000 € y no tenía problemas... Futuros del dax y Dow hasta 25€..por punto...


----------



## paketazo (4 Feb 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Estuve leyendo por ahí que un punto del IBEX son de beneficio 1€ y tienes que dejar 900€ de respaldo, también puedes hacer que por cada punto ganes 10€, pero dejas de respaldo 9.000€. ¿Eso es verdad?
> 
> Saludos



Futuro del miniIBEX , 1€ por PIP del subyacente, y en futuro de IBEX 10€ por PIP del subyacente...evidentemente + o - dependiendo si estás largo o corto.

Como curiosidad hace años tuve abiertos 5 contratos de IBEX y "ganara o perdiera, eso ya da igual, es agua pasada"...no se lo puedo recomendar a nadie, salvo que sea un multimillonario que se la pele la pasta y lo haga como quién juega una primitiva los jueves.

*Fernando* sabemos lo que hay bajo la alfombra de la gran banca europea, digo gran, por la gran montaña de mierda, no por otra grandeza que se les pueda atribuir.

No obstante, me da la impresión que aun sabiendo que está todo quebrado desde hace años, el tinglado se mantiene por inercia, y por esa contabilidad artificial de la que todos hablamos pro aquí, cuando mencionamos al COMEX por ejemplo, o los balances de las grandes compañías, o los balances de los grandes estados...no son creíbles, y sin embargo, siguen funcionando...es como el dinero, el FIAT no es creíble, llámese €, $, libra, Yen...pero es lo que hay...por eso, aun que al final la cague el invento, confío en el bitcoin, y sobre todo en los metales, pues ahí, sí veo valor sostenido y creado por el propio elemento, no un valor artificial basado en la confianza...no nos olvidemos que la confianza una vez que se pierde, ya nunca se recupera.

Ahora sí, buenas noches a todos.

*Bocanegra* no me va el link...y no me jodas, que tengo alguno repetido de esos...:: :XX:


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Feb 2016)

Es un enlace a un hilo de azkunaveteya pero parece que no va, calopez tiene el foro hecho unos zorros, Calopez no toques, pa qué tocas?...

Aquí la noticia: El billete de 500 euros podría tener los días contados ¿aflorará el dinero negro? - elEconomista.es


----------



## Refinanciado (4 Feb 2016)

Joder, pues vaya planazo, tenemos a gente todo el día (días de más de 10 horas) buscando ganar unos 60 puntos de media (si no metes la pata y pierdes 60), eso serían 60€, quitando el impuesto revolucionario (12,6€ -21%)- serían 47,4€, menos 6€ de comisiones (entrada y salida con broker barato) nos dan 41,4€ de beneficio al día.

Para ser generosos 41,4€/8 horas=5,175€ por hora trabajada (con riesgo de sufrir algún paro cardíaco), a eso hay que descontar equipos electrónicos, internet y electricidad (entre otras cosas)... Recordad que estás arriesgando 900€ tuyos y los tienes que tener inmovilizados durante los periodos de inversión.

¿Cuantos días buenos habrá? ¿Cuantos días malos habrá?, habrá días que hagas 150, otros 20, otros nada, otros -xxx

No lo sé, quizás hago mal las cuentas pero no me sale tanta euforia por ganar unos cuantos PIP, igual es mejor limpiar casas a mínimo 8€/hora

Bueno, si nos vamos a los PIPs de 10€ ya hablamos de cosas ligeramente mayores, pero tener inmovilizados permanentemente 9.000€ con riesgo de perderlos (o al menos gran parte de ellos) hace que la cosa no sea tan atractiva, claro, verás los pips subir a la estratosfera y llevarte 1.000€ en un momento, pero también puedes perder 1.000€ en el siguiente momento, entonces te quedarán 8.000€ de reserva y tendrás que echar mano de la hucha para volver a tener esos 9.000€ necesarios para seguir apostando.

Encima por cada 1.000€ que te lleves, tendrás que "compartir" 210€ para la rebolusion y otro tanto de comisiones... no lo veo.

Ahora, para mí es otra cosa ir a largo plazo, pero parece ser que esa dinámica se está acabando, la gallina no da para más.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 22:44 ----------

¿Quitar los billetes de 500€?

Espera a que por fin aflore la inflación tanto anhelada por los imprime-papeleh, verás que incluso harán falta de 1.000€ y de 2.000€, sino al tiempo.

Igual es un asustaviejas (como el del fin del efectivo) para que los pocos bancolchoneros y los muchos castuzos y delincuentes lava-dinero lo saquen y haya más dinero circulando. Que lo pongan ellos, ya que han estado imprimiendo a diestro y siniestro para sus amigos, pues que saquen algo para el de a pie.

Yo pasaría, pero claro, si hay inflación igual no sale a cuenta tener esos papeles tan grandes y lo mejor será cambiarlos por algo mas... dorado (o plateado)


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Feb 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Pues, si hablamos de las Materias Primas y Divisas... En fin, mejor dejarlo en el "baúl de los recuerdos", pero como una "lección" ¿aprendida?

Bueno, paketazo, ¡Ojo! con los billetes de 500 Euros, porque creo que hay una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo que obliga a los bancos a informar con detalle a la Agencia Tributaria de los clientes que realicen cualquier tipo de operación con ese tipo de billetes. El "consejo" no es para ti que ya estás "bregado", sino para aquellos que nos puedan leer y lo desconozcan.

Eso SÍ, ya que te gusta el BitCoin fíjate como le tienen echado también el ¡Ojo! y creo que acabarán "regulándolo". En fin, es un "producto" que me causa mucha desconfianza y sólo es apto para aquellos que lo "entiendan" y sabiendo que su comportamiento es muy irregular, aunque la verdad es que no lo sigo, simplemente lo miro cuando aparece junto a la cotización de otras divisas.

SÍ, de acuerdo, TODO está prácticamente "quebrado", pero NO te pienses que esto es sostenible en el tiempo... Puede que dure bastantes años más -cosa que dudo...-, pero acabará REVENTANDO y eso, históricamente, SIEMPRE ha sido así... por eso mismo NO se han encontrado "sustitutos" en el TIEMPO a los MPs.

Y yo también me voy a descansar, así que Buenas Noches a todos.

Edito: # Refinanciado: Cuando te sea posible ves a ver la película "La Gran Apuesta". Una MARAVILLA...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Bocanegra (4 Feb 2016)

veismuler, bienvenido, lo del beso me "mató"...otro para ti...jejeje.


----------



## frisch (4 Feb 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> No obstante, me da la impresión que aun sabiendo que está todo quebrado desde hace años, el tinglado se mantiene por inercia, y por esa contabilidad artificial de la que todos hablamos pro aquí, cuando mencionamos al COMEX por ejemplo, o los balances de las grandes compañías, o los balances de los grandes estados...no son creíbles, y sin embargo, siguen funcionando...es como el dinero, el FIAT no es creíble, llámese €, $, libra, Yen...pero es lo que hay...por eso, aun que al final la cague el invento, confío en el bitcoin, y sobre todo en los metales, pues ahí, sí veo valor sostenido y creado por el propio elemento, no un valor artificial basado en la confianza...no nos olvidemos que la confianza una vez que se pierde, ya nunca se recupera.



Creo que los tiros van por ahí, de verdad, van por ahí.
El tinglado no puede funcionar y, sin embargo, funciona y funcionará hasta que explote de una manera inesperada y estrepitosa. Inesperada y estrepitosa. Pero hablando de tiempos es posible que una persona que ahora tiene 60 años, no lo vea (¡mejor!).

Desconozco los mecanismos pero soy lo suficientemente observador como para darme cuenta que hay miles de ejemplos en la realidad cotidiana que nos demuestran que una situación que es, a priori, explosiva, en un lapso de tiempo relativamente corto, deja de serlo. No porque la situación se haya solucionado sino porque ya no hace parte de la información que se recibe.

(Doy una pequeña lista: situación en Libia, situación en la zona de los Grandes Lagos de África central, situación en la ciudad de Detroit, situación en Uruguay - con respecto al desaguisado Monsanto - y tropecientos etcéteras).

De ahí que, observando, he llegado a la conclusión que mientras se controle el flujo de información, se controlará lo que vaya a ocurrir, independientemente de si lo que ocurre sea explosivo.

Luego, no es lo que ocurre lo que determina el presente y el futuro, sino su transmisión o no transmisión. Algo así como: corazón que no ve corazón que no siente.

Es obvio quién controla el flujo informativo.

También es obvio que llegará un momento en el que la putrefacción explotará y no sólo salpicará, sino que ahogará.

Espero no vivir esos tiempos.

Mientras, creo que se puede caer la Torre Eiffel porque alguien le ha dado un mazazo en la columna derecha posterior a la altura del travesaño numerado X2azyw y aquí no pasa nada.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2016)

Trabajo sobresaliente para el forero *flip*

Intrexon Corp. Shares Soar Again on Zika Virus Concerns -- The Motley Fool

Bombean el valor soltando más y más noticias. (Nasdaq XON)

¡manda cojones!

*Frish* evidentemente, quién tiene el poder de informar como y cuando quiere a la masa, tiene todo el poder...

Buena día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Los gobiernos no son ni hogares ni empresas

Saludos.

The U.S. Dollar Has to Die

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

Un poco de Geopolítica... aunque NO vaya a gustar.

- ALARMA: LÍDERES MILITARES ADVIERTEN SOBRE CONFLICTOS INMINENTES EN EUROPA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Feb 2016)

FERNANDO DISCULPA, NUEVAMENTE UNA PREGUNTA Y UN ENORME AGRADECIMIENTO

Hace poco que me hice metalero, busqué la ubicación más segura de las cajas de seguridad de un banco que dispone del servicio, y les comenté que tenía una colección de relojes antiguos y que quería contratar una caja que me salía más barata que un seguro, luego desde otra entidad fui al Andorrano y así renací como metalero, agradezco este foro que sin él hoy no sería metalero.

Soy lego en estos asuntos, ahora bien hay una cuestión que no deja de sorprenderme la cantidad de ETF’s , ETN’s, … que replican el comportamiento opuesto (inverso 200% y 400%) de los futuros del oro y la plata; sorprende que sean el doble de productos como mínimo, del mismo tipo, para los futuros del petróleo, tengo la intuición que es ahí donde manipulan y realizan el control.

Pregunta
Si el petróleo sube, porqué no invertir en un ETF por ejemplo el UCO

“”ETF UCO (PROSHARES ULTRA BLOOMBERG CRUD | BLOOMBERG WTI CRUDE OIL, SUBINDEX) 200% DEL COMPORTAMIENTO DEL PRECIO DEL CRUDO, REFLEJADO EN EL SUBÍNDICE BLOOMBERG WTI CRUDE OIL.”

Si puedo esperar y el petróleo subirá, me llevo el doble; siendo un profano lo veo meridianamente claro ¿qué riesgo asumo?


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Bienvenido al Club de los "metaleros", pero una pequeña "regañina": la mayoría de nosotros no confiamos en el sistema financiero y eso incluye las "cajas de seguridad" depositadas en el mismo. De momento, no parece haber mejor alternativa que a la posesión "física" personal.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, pues los ETFs, al igual que la mayor parte de los productos derivados, están sustentados en "aire", por tanto NO poseen "físicamente" aquello que dicen tener... No dejan de ser instrumentos de especulación y que pueden salir BIEN o MAL, dependiendo de lo que dure este "Circo" que tienen montado y que acabará REVENTANDO. No sé si dentro de pocos años o algo más allá, pero la CERTEZA la tengo y ojalá no viva para verlo... y "soportarlo", ya no por mí, sino porque todos tenemos familia, amigos, etc.

El ETF que planteas es un producto apalancado y con una fuerte desviación respecto al Índice de referencia. Es más, si eres neófito -creo que SÍ- en este apartado, mejor te mantienes alejado. A la larga perderás más que ganarás y si tienes "pasta" hay mejores "vehículos" como los Futuros, pero ahí multiplicamos el riesgo... Por tanto, tú mismo.

Aquí solemos "aconsejar" el ETF USO para quienes quieran "especular" con el Petróleo. Es mucho mejor que el UCO y más "tranquilo". Y la otra opción es esperar una fuerte corrección de las Bolsas y posicionarse en una petrolera que tenga unos fundamentales aceptables y que será complejo, ya que el sector petrolero está hecho unos "zorros"...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (5 Feb 2016)

Visto en el forro:

El BCE estudia cómo eliminar los billetes de 500 euros | Economía | EL PAÍS

(Jajajajajaja)


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2016)

Más jojojos!!!...

El Euríbor entra en negativo en tasa diaria por primera vez

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 16:53 ----------

Y el Baltic Dry Index a 297...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

En fin, yo no me reiría tan "alegremente" y os entiendo perfectamente en el "sentido" que lo hacéis, pero eso indica que se está acentuando el "problema" y cuando lo tengamos encima ya veremos qué sucede... Uno empieza a estar harto de ver tanta miserialización alrededor suyo y que encima ésta se pueda agudizar bastante más.

Pasemos a las noticia que os enlazo...

Bueno, hoy hemos conocido el pésimo dato del empleo no agrícola en los EE.UU., pero lo que es la "leche" es el tipo de empleo que están creando. Si los "camareros" ya "huelen" como último recurso en las estadísticas que publican al respecto. Además, tampoco es "creíble" porque para que haya consumo en la Hostelería debe de haber creación de empleo también en áreas productivas. En fin, que no "encaja"...

- 70% Of Jobs Added In January Were Minimum Wage Waiters And Retail Workers « SGTreport

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2016)

Risas y a carcajadas, las que le dieron a Tom Hanks cuando llena la bañera de agua en "Esta casa es una ruina"...lo mismo me sucede.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

Había enlazado la misma noticia que ha colocado Chúpate Esa y que he borrado para evitar la repetición de la misma.

Bien, aprovecho para añadir que la situación en Venezuela es realmente caótica y es que, según datos del FMI, la Inflación (más bien Hiperinflación...) está en los entornos del 720%, pero es que Venezuela tiene que importar hasta sus propios billetes impresos y que han sido suministrados por las siguientes empresas: la británica De La Rue, la Canadian Bank Note Co., la francesa Oberthur Fiduciarie y una filial de Giesecke&Devrient con sede en Munich.

¿Por qué tantas empresas? Sencillo: 10.000 millones de billetes... y al parecer se han necesitado tres aviones para su transporte.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (5 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, yo no me reiría tan "alegremente" y os entiendo perfectamente en el "sentido" que lo hacéis, pero eso indica que se está acentuando el "problema" y cuando lo tengamos encima ya veremos qué sucede... Uno empieza a estar harto de ver tanta miserialización alrededor suyo y que encima ésta se pueda agudizar bastante más.
> 
> .



El camino es claro, van de cabeza contra cualquier elemento que permita que el ciudadano de a pie pueda controlar su propia riqueza. Ya sea dinero fiat, ya sea bitcoins, ya sea gallinas, oro, metales o acciones. En el trabajo noto un crecimiento exponencial de las compras con plastico y una falta de efectivo alarmante. Con las comisiones en los cajeros estan conduciendo a la gente al plastico, las trabas en las sucursales para retirar efectivo, la "Facilidad" de que no te roben....Cuando ellos son los maximos ladrones.
Como digo, el camino esta marcado , ya no existe marcha atras, primero fue el oro ¡Quien necesita esa reliquia? y ahora sus cromos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

Y también se han puesto de "moda" los controles de capitales... Y los "venderán" muy bien, pero todos sabemos que esa medida se debió de poner en marcha mucho antes... cuando casi todo el MUNDO robaba y robaba. Ahora es una "moda" recuperada de nuevo para, básicamente, REPRIMIR...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (5 Feb 2016)

Martin Wolf, economista y redactor jefe del Financial Times,cree que si una nueva recesión llega pronto a Europa, Japón o EEUU, los bancos centrales tendrán que innovar, llevar más allá en sus políticas no convencionales para intentar reanimar la economía. Entre estas opciones, Wolf asegura que su preferida es el 'helicóptero del dinero', es decir, transferencias directas desde los bancos centrales hacia las cuentas corrientes de las familias o a los gobiernos.

De este modo, Wolf argumenta en su última columna titulada 'Why it would be wise to prepare for the next recession', que la próxima recesión en "las economías avanzadas dejará a los bancos centrales con mucho menos espacio para implementar una política monetaria expansiva que en anteriores recesiones", por lo que los banqueros centrales tendrá que buscar nuevas alternativas.

Algunas opciones para los banqueros Una de ellas sería "no hacer nada. Muchos expertos aseguran que el mundo necesita una recesión 'limpiadora'", es decir, una crisis en la que los agentes económicos más débiles mueran para que la se produzca una renovación y un crecimiento más sano. Sin embargo, Wolf cree "esto es una idea loca, puesto que dejaría muy dañado el tejido social".

"Una segunda opción sería cambiar los objetivos de crecimiento económico o los de inflación. Quizá hubiera sido aconsejable haber tenido unos objetivos de inflación más altos. Pero cambiar estos objetivos cuando están siendo incapaces de cumplir con unos mucho más asequibles podría no servir para nada", explica el economista británico.

Multiplicar el tamaño de los estímulos también puede ser una solución, aunque Japón podría ser el ejemplo de que esta opción no funciona. El balance de su banco central es mucho más grande (respecto a su PIB) que el del BCE o el de la Reserva Federal y sin embargo los resultados no parecen muy atractivos.

Tipos negativos Por otro lado están los tipos de interés negativos, como los que están poniendo en marcha el BCE, Suiza, Suecia o Dinamarca. Los tipos negativos a los depósitos de los entidades en el banco central "genera intereses negativos en los mercados sin imponer intereses negativos a los depositantes minoritarios... Por otra parte no está demasiado claro como son de eficaces estos tipos negativos".

Por último, aparece la opción favorita de Wolf que el 'dinero helicóptero'. "Esto es una emisión permanente de dinero con la intención de incentivar la adquisición de bienes y servicios, ya sea por los gobiernos o por los hogares... Si el dinero fuera directamente utilizado por el gobierno, para reducir impuestos o ingresado directamente en las cuentas corrientes de las personas, seguramente tendría efecto", asegura Martin Wolf.

"Personalmente, yo preferiría este último instrumento. Llegados a este punto es crucial reconocer que con toda probabilidad se tendrá que hacer algo más allá de lo convencional la próxima vez", culmina el periodista del Financial Times.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2016 at 22:32 ----------

¿Regalar dinero a la gente? Posibles instrumentos de los bancos centrales ante otra recesión - elEconomista.es


----------



## maxkuiper (5 Feb 2016)

Parece que sube el horo con fuerza a estas horas


----------



## Charizato21 (5 Feb 2016)

Aún desconozco como agradecer una respuesta, en fin, muchas gracias Fernando tomo nota de las recomendaciones.
Cordial saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Feb 2016)

SÍ, ha acabado bastante alto: $1174,30 y también la Plata a $14,990... La subida ha coincidido cuando se han comenzado a desplomar los índices americanos y que han sufrido fuertes pérdidas.

Saludos.

# Edito: # Charizato21: Creo que cuando llevas 10 mensajes ya puedes hacerlo, pero vamos -en mi caso- ya me vale que me lean y si sirven mis "percepciones" pues "miel sobre hojuelas"... y que me parece que ha sido tu caso.

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> SÍ, ha acabado bastante alto: $1174,30 y también la Plata a $14,990... La subida ha coincidido cuando se han comenzado a desplomar los índices americanos y que han sufrido fuertes pérdidas.



Vaya golazo de último minuto....

Se habló hilos atrás, creo que Paketazo, de una subida "probable" hasta los 1200 y ya anda muy cerca.

A los que lleváis mucho más tiempo tratando al oro de tú a tú, qué pensáis? un all in one si sobrepasa los 1200 o momento quedarse tranquilo a esperar mejores oportunidades.

Por cierto, Gap abierto a 1370$, qué significa? :

Muchas gracias!


----------



## frisch (6 Feb 2016)

Bueno, sobre Venezuela, yo no entiendo por qué tanto rasgarse las vestiduras.

Venezuela = petróleo
petróleo = control del mismo
control del mismo = controlar Venezuela
controlar Venezuela = controlar el Gobierno
no controlar el Gobierno = desestabilizarlo

Resultado de las compras: ya veremos (probablemente, finalmente Venezuela volverá a ser ese gran país para los especuladores, siempre lo fue _- Edito: nunca dejó de serlo -_).

Que Venezuela esté fatal no significa nada.


En cuanto a lo mal que van las cosas en el mundo, y enlazando con mi comentario de ayer sobre el control de la información, todo es relativo.

Hace tiempo que el mundo es fatal para mucho mundo y, aquí, no pasa nada. Nada sustancial.

Ocurre que ahora, es fatal para aquellos que pensaban (pensábamos) que no les tocaría a ellos. Y claro, ahí se organiza el guirigay, la chirigota (ahora que estamos de Carnavales) y, estos, creen que algo tiene que cambiar porque sino esto va a explotar. Pero no va a cambiar nada, rien de rien, nada va a explotar. ¿O se cree usted que los que llevan haciéndose fortunas con guerras y paces les va a temblar el pulso porque una clase media post segunda guerra mundial protesta porque les duele a la altura del bolsillo derecho?

No va a ocurrir nada.

Hasta que explote pero, esa vez, sin remedio, ni oro, ni plata, ni bitcoin, ni planes de pensiones, ni bolsa, ni UFOs ni USOs, ni na de na.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

En fin... que cada cual piense como le parezca.

# Arbeyna: SÍ, de seguir así es probable que el Oro se vaya a los $1200-$1225... Antes debería vencer una pequeña resistencia que hay alrededor de los $1183,60. Va a depender de si las Bolsas americanas continúan con su retroceso, aparte de que se está descontando que la FED no va a subir las tasas de interés al ritmo previsto y ya veremos si hay alguna este año...

Arbeyna, yo no me dedico al AT y será paketazo el que te indique si hay posibilidades a corto plazo de ir más allá de los precios que te he indicado. En principio, NO creo que se puedan pasar así como así, aparte de que Marzo podría no ser un buen mes para el Oro... Estacionalmente, no suele ser favorable.

Un Gap es un "hueco" que se suele producir por un brusco desequilibrio entre la oferta y la demanda y que con el tiempo acostumbra a "cerrarse". Creo que paketazo se refiere al Gap del 1 de Agosto de 2013 y que yo identifico unos USD por encima del precio indicado por paketazo, pero bueno ya tengo dicho que el AT NO es lo mío.

¡Ah! Arbeyna, y la Plata también tiene buena "pinta" si rompe con volumen los $15...

Saludos.


----------



## estepario (6 Feb 2016)

Hola a todos y gracias por vuestros interesantes aportaciones y comentarios

Quiero aportar este link que creo interesante:

Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .... aparte de que Marzo podría no ser un buen mes para el Oro... Estacionalmente, no suele ser favorable.



Pues tiene Ud toda la razón, he repasado las curvas de los meses de marzo de años pasados y es cierto, suele resentirse. Teniendo en cuenta que la última vez que pronosticaste que Diciembre suele ser desfavorable para el oro y diste de pleno. Creo que este mes me voy a mantener al margen, tanto de oro como plata, porque también está haciendo de las suyas.

Ahora, hace varios años hubiera firmado por los precios de hoy, pero nos hemos mal acostumbrado a comprar quizá demasiado barato.

No se de qué manera podría influir que los metales cotizasen en €, porque jugar también con la variable $-€, es otro escollo a salvar.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## veismuler (6 Feb 2016)

Feliz finde..a todos...y a ver si esto pilla carrerilla. Como noticia no sé si comentada aquí dejo esto:
"A día de hoy la exportación de oro desde China continúa estando prohibida. Desde el pasado mes de julio de 2015, el banco central chino ha incrementado de forma constante sus reservas de oro en una media de 20 toneladas mes tras mes. Así pues, China ha acabado el año 2015 con una cantidad total reconocida oficialmente de 1.762 toneladas".
Pues que siga la fiesta...


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2016)

Preguntáis algunos si el oro "volará"...yo pienso que no, no debería volar de momento.

¿1200$?...le va a costar un huevo llegar ahí, pero como apunta *fernando*...que de técnico dice no controlar pero "las mata callando"...la zona de 1180$ va a ser clave y va a depender de lo que pase en las bolsas de USA.

Ahora mismo, la subida que llevamos no es sostenible sin una bajada o un lateral, lo que no quita que quizá puntualmente en esta salida pudiera llegar a 1200$, pero si estuviera posicionado en derivados, cerraría posición larga especulativa, pero no abriría corto de momento.

¿momento de comprar, all in?...no, ya dijimos que cuando estaba por 1080$ era buen momento de intentarlo, ahora los osciladores están muy "cargados"...hay que esperar que se relajen, y eso puede suceder a estos precios, o algo más abajo. Evidentemente, si perfora 1200$ y se relajan los osciladores, la cosa subirá a medio plazo, pues habrá muy seguramente cambio de tendencia de largo plazo, y eso atraerá dinero y muchas miradas, sobre todo con las bolsas bajando, y sin alternativas en la renta fija.

En cuanto al gap, no os rompáis el coco con número redondos...pensad en 1400$ OZ y listo. Ahí, los que les pese el oro que llevan acumulado seguramente harán plusvalías que derivarán a la renta variable si esta sigue cayendo...ya iremos viendo.

*frisch* no pasa NA DA...a vivir que son dos días...y si pasa...que no va a pasar, lo mejor que podemos hacer es pasar, pues de no pasar, seguramente pasarán de nosotros, salvo que tengamos 100.000 onzas de oro a buen recaudo, en cuyo caso, seremos nosotros los que digamos si pasa o no pasa nada.

Buen fin de semana a todos, y un saludo. Gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Chúpate Esa: Suelo contrastar las informaciones antes de darlas por "hechas" como cuando edité la "importación" de billetes efectuada por Venezuela. Bien, la primera noticia la leí en el "The Wall Street Journal" (¿te vale?) y luego la vi reflejada en otros medios económico-financieros de los EE.UU. Aún así, teniendo en cuenta la "inquina" americana respecto a Venezuela, llamé a un amigo que trabaja en la City y me lo confirmó, aparte de facilitarme más información que no dí.

Pero, bueno, si quieres una mejor "prueba del algodón" te dejo lo que se ACABA de publicar en uno de los principales medios de Venezuela...

- Toneladas de billetes importados por Venezuela llegaron en Boeing

Respecto a la situación interna de Venezuela es realmente "explosiva" y un amigo mío estuvo recientemente allí y así me lo ha corroborado. Evidentemente, no dudo de lo que me comentó, máxime cuando conoce mi posición "ideológica", por llamarla de alguna manera...

# veismuller: La posición de China respecto al Oro es totalmente LÓGICA y es la que debemos adoptar TODOS. ¿Por qué? Sencillo de "explicar": el Oro es la principal COBERTURA contra el USD, es decir la moneda del "Imperio" y si ésta "colapsa" lo harán todas por el "efecto Mariposa"... Esto que comento, que es de "BÁSICA", para que lo tengan en cuenta aquellos que nos discuten el no sé "qué" a los "metaleros"... A ver si aprenden un poco más de Historia económica.

En cualquier caso, veismuller, yo no confío para NADA en China y sólo me "sonrío" cuando leo las cifras "oficiales" que facilitan y las contrasto con otras informaciones más fiables y que suelo manejar. Aquí, en este hilo, fui uno de los primeros en cuestionar la Economía china y entonces las cosas no "pintaban" como ahora...

# Arbeyna: Me quedo con lo que comentas del par EUR/USD. Ahora mismo, NO tengo NADA claro lo que vaya a suceder con las Divisas. En ese aspecto, va a ser un año muy complejo en este apartado. Hay que ver cuánto esperarán los chinos para devaluar el Yuan y el alcance del mismo, es decir si va a ser a "cámara lenta" o de forma brusca. Luego, espero fuertes tensiones en la zona Euro y que debieran reflejarse en una fuerte debilidad en la moneda "única". Sin embargo, tenemos que la "fortaleza" del USD es FICTICIA y obedece más a otras cuestiones que se "escapan" a las puramente económico-financieras.

# paketazo: SÍ, en ocasiones las "mato callando"... pero vamos muy "tonto" tendría que ser para no interpretar un "gráfico" después de muchos años en el mundo de la "canción". Eso no quita para que NO haya profundizado en el AT, por la simple razón de que NO creo en él y ya se ha visto porqué con la reciente caída en el Crudo. Pienso que pueden servir puntualmente para aquellos que han dedicado horas a su aprendizaje y que no es mi caso.

Perooooo... SÍ, conozco más AT que el que muchas veces enlazo.

Y os dejo un MUY INTERESANTE artículo. Bien, está claro que estos "pollos" esperan una caída adicional en las Bolsas del 10% y éstos suelen fijarse en el S&P 500, de manera que parece que esperan unos entornos de los 1780-1750 puntos. Ya veremos... Creo que eso sería más bien a corto plazo, ya que yo manejo los 1500 como mínimo para este año y después ya veremos si "maquillan" por aquello de ser año electoral en los EE.UU....

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-la-sangre-en-las-calles-financieras-globales

Saludos.

Edito: Y dar la Bienvenida al conforero estepario. Y la Bienvenida es en este hilo por si hay alguno que todavía no sabe dónde ubicarse...


----------



## veismuler (6 Feb 2016)

Gracias a todos...no nombro a nadie por si se me olvida alguno..gracias.
Con lo del famoso colapso financiero, como ya habéis dicho puede producirse en meses o en años...creo que debe explotar en el medio plazo...pero eso son consideraciones mías.
Por supuesto, que muchos de los que estamos aquí consideramos que el oro se terminará apreciando...eso está claro.
Todo esto viene a colación porque las bolsas USA llevaban subiendo desde el 2.011 sin parar y los que manejan el cotarro y también nosotros poco a poco sabemos que los precios de las acciones caen más deprisa que suben..ya toca una bajada aunque no la hagan de sopetón si no piano piano...
lo que me fastidia es las puñeteras coincidencias...precio del oro máximo hace unos años...1900...precio máximo del dow....dieciocho mil y pico...
No es exacto pero si dábamos un hipersuelo del oro en los 750...un hipersuelo probable del dow sean los 7500...
Si como se ha dicho en el foro (bien dicho) el oro se fuera a los 1.300 se abriría un cambio de tendencia...hasta otro númerito que les encanta...los 3.000 y allí ya habrá que hablar...siempre y cuando esto no colapse con lo que si colapsara se descorrelacionaría tanto el oro que no me extrañaría que en menos de un mes pudiera subir un ciento por ciento..pero eso ya es otro cantar.
Por mis fondos de inversión en bio-tech..que vendí con pérdidas pero con stop-loss...algunos se aproximan en menos de un año..al 40% de pérdidas.
Es muy improbable que una bajada del dow hasta los 7.500 no coincidan con una sobrevaloración del precio del oro...por lo que como ya he repetido...estoy dentro con todo mi presupuesto para los metales..80 % oro y 20 % en plata pero ante un colapso no me extrañaría que la plata se quintuplicase en poco tiempo..en fin que cada uno haga lo que quiera..pero dentro y piano, piano, tampoco se está tan mal...aunque estemos en el metal con pérdidas..pienso que van a ser momentáneas..espero no equivocarme...Feliz día del botijo...que para eso somos españoles


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Feb 2016)

Se comentó en el foro lo del hundimiento de algún petrolero en el canal de Suez, yo creo mucho más probable operación de falsa bandera, supongo que os debe sonar el nombre de Ambrose Evans-Pritchard (jefe información económica de 'The Daily Telegraph', pues bien Alfredo Jalife-Rahme (Profesor de Ciencias Políticas y Sociales en la UNAM), en un artículo de ayer en Voltaire: Arabia Saudita vs Irán: la placa tectónica del petróleo de Qatif, por Alfredo Jalife-Rahme
escribe lo siguiente:

Evans-Pritchard cita a Alí al-Ahmed, director del Instituto de Asuntos del Golfo, con sede en Washington, quien expone que «Qatif es el centro neurálgico de la industria petrolera saudita», la «gran estación central» donde «desembocan 12 oleoductos juntos para abastecer las inmensas terminales de petróleo en Ras Tanura y Dharan» y son vulnerables a las acciones de tipo comando.

Evans-Pritchard destaca que «la mayor parte de los 10,3 millones de barriles al día de producción de Arabia Saudita», vigilada por 30 000 guardias, «atraviesa el corazón chiita, que ahora hierve con furia» y que una «interrupción de unos pocos días puede provocar un pico [del precio] del petróleo» –a 200 dólares o más el barril–, «y desatar una crisis económica global».

Yo creo que antes de un mes, si Arabia Saudí no se viene a razones de reducir la producción de crudo, podemos ver la posibilidad "Evans-Pritchard"; triste muy triste pero de rebote también tendremos el metal por las nubes; esperemos que sólo sean unos días de corte de suministro y no haya apenas víctimas


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Feb 2016)

Muy buenas!




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Fernando, no se de dónde has obtenido la información sobre la importación de billetes en Venezuela, eso era antes ya que desde hace tiempo tienen su casa de la moneda la cual opera en el estado Aragua, si bien es cierto que es un paísque importa casi todo ya tenemos la razón del por qué están como están: han sido siempre muy débiles y se han creido siempre muy fuertes, sobre todo con el barril a 100 USD



Que exista una Casa de la Moneda no significa que se encuentre capacitada para atender picos en producción, todo lo que te ha dicho Fernando es cierto, y yo no he consultado las fuentes que ha citado, pero sí que como coleccionista estoy mas o menos al tanto de determinadas cosas. Por cierto, quizá no sabes que la mayor parte de las series AA, AB, AC, AD, y AE de la familia de billetes que salieron a la luz en el 2007 fueron impresas en Brasil.

No debería resultar extraño que en momentos puntuales un país no pueda hacerse cargo de la acuñación o impresión de su propia moneda, ejemplos cercanos tenemos.

España en 2001 no pudo dar a basto imprimiendo billetes de 50 euros y tuvo que pedir ayuda a los Alemanes, de ahí que haya un 50V P001 circulando por nuestros bolsillos, en lugar de ser un 50V V00x.

Grecia, cómo no, también derivó parte de su producción, incluso con sus monedas, y así os encontrareis monedas Griegas del año 2002 de dos tipos, aquellas que fueron acuñadas por os propios Griegos o las que fueron acuñadas por España, Francia o Finlandia, también los Austriacos tuvieron que echarles una mano para imprimir billetes.

Portugal mandó imprimir sus billetes de 50 euros a De La Rue...

Esta vez Italia se salvó, sí pudo imprimir sus billetes y monedas, aunque con la acuñación se pasaron, fue bestial, aún hoy en día es posible conseguir rollos de moneda SC (sin circular) en algunas oficinas que el Banco de Italia tiene desperdigadas por allí.

Y por cierto, esto me ha recordado a la famosa peseta Chilena, 1978 y la imposibilidad de acuñar todo el pedido por la Casa de la Moneda derivó en que parte de la producción se encargase a Chile y Reino Unido.

Curiosidades Numismáticas: PESETAS CHILENAS


Respecto al Oro, veremos esta semana qué es lo que hace, y sino como mucha veces decís, promediar...

Por cierto, esto de Venezuela y el oro me ha hecho recordar que tenían una web, aún la conservan, me resulta curioso que se molesten en pasar a xls las cotizaciones diarias desde el 2007...

http://200.74.197.135/orobcv/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=127&Itemid=171

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: Gracias por el aporte y tú eres un entendido en el tema de los billetes, algo en lo que estoy en "fuera de juego", ya que desconozco ese "mundillo"... Bien, y como ejemplo, apunto que también los "Bin Laden", como se conocen en el argot policial a los los billetes de 500 Euros, creo que se imprimen sólo en Alemania...

En fin, observo que hay bastante desconocimiento sobre la impresión "externa" de los billetes y se podrían dar bastantes ejemplos, sin entrar en los "tecnicismos" de un experto en el tema como eres tú, Arbeyna.

# veismuller: No busques "correlaciones" entre el Dow Jones y el Oro, así como con otros activos... Eso ya es una cosa que pertenece al "pasado" tal y como se mueven hoy las finanzas mundiales. Lo que tampoco quiere decir que no vaya a tener una duración determinada en el tiempo y más con esa MANIPULACIÓN descarada en todos los activos. Ya sabes aquello de que NADA dura para SIEMPRE... y aquí no va a haber la "excepción", ¿Nos "jugamos" algo?

Mira, ayer miraba algunos gráficos mientras saboreaba una excelente cerveza y, la verdad, me fije en el Ibex-35 y prefiero no deciros los "niveles" que creo que se acabarán produciendo en el tiempo. Y sólo fue una cerveza...

El Oro acabará subiendo fuertemente y la Plata, comparativamente, mucho más y es que éste metal siempre ha sido la moneda más manejada históricamente por el pueblo "llano"... A mí, lo que me produce cierto repelús es en qué "circunstancias" se producirá eso. Yo no creo en el AT, entre otras cosas, porque me moví bastante en el pasado en los mercados de Materias Primas y éstas me "enseñaron" que NO obedecen a patrones "técnicos" cuando explotan en un sentido u otro y eso volverá a suceder en los MPs. ¿Cuándo? Ni pajolera idea...

# Charizato21: Ahora me haces dudar, porque no sé si enlacé el artículo que citas, pero sé que lo leí. En fin, NO te quedes con el "dedo" y para mirar y fijarse en la "Luna" debes tener una mejor composición de lugar de lo que se está moviendo en esa zona geográfica y también en los que mueven los "hilos" desde lugares muy alejados de allí.

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (6 Feb 2016)

Durante la semana hemos visto como el euro subía significativamente respecto al dólar... pero esa variación no parecía verse reflejada de manera justa en el precio del oro y la plata.

Pensando que eran paranoias mías me monté un excel con los precios de ayer y este es el resultado:







Igual me he equivocado en algo... pero creo que no. 

Mi conclusión es que el mercado de los MP está totalmente intervenido para que las compras en euros siempre salgan peor que las compras en dólares.

¿nadie más ve esto?


----------



## CaraCortada (6 Feb 2016)

Este hilo esta pasando a ser algo mas que una de mis fuentes de entrenimiento favoritas, bastante mas que eso. Mi vocabulario es muy escaso para poder agradeceroslo.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cegador: Lo que comentas es algo que ya he comentado en el pasado y suelo referirme a ello como "arbitraje" entre los MPs y el par EUR/USD. Mira, esa "correlación", SÍ que existe, aunque no al 100%... Me explico: creo que los comerciales minoristas tienen mucho que ver cuando nos trasladan los precios al consumidor final, seas tú, yo o cualquier otro conforero. Vamos, números son "números" y no hay tu "tía"...

Yo me dí cuenta de esto cuando comparaba mis compras en el tiempo y es que suelo ser bastante "activo", pero porque realizo siempre compras pequeñas, ya que entiendo que para mi "perfil" ya voy bastante bien servido, aparte de que creo en la "diversificación" y es que el "Apocalipsis" puede tardar en llegar... o NO, vete a saber..

Me he tomado un tiempo para "optimizar" los cálculos que nos aportas y que dan una mejor "foto"... Tomaré como ejemplo donde se inicia la actual subida del Oro y el comportamiento del EUR en ese mismo período.

- 17 Diciembre´15: Oro a $1050,80 y el EUR/USD a 1,0825
- 5 Febrero´15: Oro a $1174,30 y el EUR/USD a 1,1155

Bien, nos encontramos con que el Oro ha subido un +9,47% y el EUR/USD un +6,69%... Por tanto, la "correlación" parece EVIDENTE y el "diferencial" que falta lo encontramos en lo que he comentado sobre la "inflación" procedente por parte de los comerciales, aunque también sabemos que éstos compran sus stocks con tiempo anticipado y también pueden salir perjudicados en su momento. En fin, es la "Ley" de la oferta y demanda... y otra cosa es la MANIPULACIÓN por parte de quienes manejan los mercados.

# CaraCortada: Me alegro de que este pequeño "rincón" concentre tu interés y el de otros muchos foreros anónimos. ¿Por qué crees que dedicamos tanto tiempo a "mimar" este espacio?

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (6 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Arbeyna: Gracias por el aporte y tú eres un entendido en el tema de los billetes, algo en lo que estoy en "fuera de juego", ya que desconozco ese "mundillo"... Bien, y como ejemplo, apunto que también los "Bin Laden", como se conocen en el argot policial a los los billetes de 500 Euros, creo que se imprimen sólo en Alemania...
> 
> En fin, observo que hay bastante desconocimiento sobre la impresión "externa" de los billetes y se podrían dar bastantes ejemplos, sin entrar en los "tecnicismos" de un experto en el tema como eres tú, Arbeyna.



Gracias Fernando, pero de entendido y experto nada, un simple aficionado que lee algunas cosas, poco más.

El tema de los billetes de euros da para mucho, y máxime después de lo ocurrido con el segundo modelo.

En el primer modelo, leyendo la primera letra del numero de serie y la primera del código corto, sabias qué país había respaldado la impresión de ese billete (el BCE no autoriza a que todos los países impriman todos los billetes, ni en las cantidades que deseen, publican un listado de autorizados por valores) pues bien, en la primera emisión podías conocer país e imprenta.

Ahora, ¿quién no recuerda aquello de un euro de dos velocidades? Euros alemanes mas fuertes que los euros griegos y (decían algunos) ¿cambio euro griego 2 a 1 frente a euro alemán?

Pues para evitar de nuevo esa situación, "se aprovechó" (qué coincidencia) que con este nuevo modelo, ya no se puedan localizar los billetes de euro por países, sino por imprentas, lo único que identificamos ahora es la imprenta que sacó ese billete. 

Y pueden darse casos muy curiosos, como que Tomas de la Rue (Reino Unido) y prácticamente la imprenta de seguridad más famosa del mundo o la Polska Wytwórnia Papierów Wartosciowych (Polonia) impriman billetes de euro. (Como apuntó Fernando la externalización está al orden del día)

Aunque es cierto que por ejemplo, Grecia sigue imprimiendo con su letra "Y", también es cierto que al no gozar de infraestructura propia, paises como Finlandia, Malta, Chipre, Eslovenia, Eslovaquia, Lituania, Letonia y Estonia, tuvieron billetes de euro del primer modelo, recordemos que se identificaba a país e imprenta, pero como en éste segundo modelo sólo se identifica a impresor y éstos siempre derivaron sus producciones a empresas extranjeras, se han encontrado que no tienen letra dentro del euro billete.

Las producciones se pueden ver aquí:

Production

Pero sí Fernando, desde 2002 sólo Austria y Alemania han sido autorizadas a imprimir billetes de 500, aunque debemos contar con que la fabricación del euro comenzó en 1999 (cosa distinta es su puesta a circulación) y de esos años no se guardan datos, o mejor dicho, no se han publicado datos, pero España tuvo que imprimir billetes, 500 euros con una V al comienzo del numero de serie, así como Belgas, Franceses, Italianos, e incluso Irlandeses y Griegos, por los que se pagan en SC de 2500 a 4000 euros (algunos le pegan muy fuerte al billete,no todo es plata y oro...). Y doy fe de la existencia de billetes de 500V.

Si hay algo que me gustan de los billetes es que se prestan a contarnos en un trozo de papel historias que por motivos obvios en las monedas de circulación no pueden ser representados.

Al fin y al cabo, como muchos decís, no dejan de ser cromos de colores, no? ¿Y quién no ha intercambiado cromos cuando era pequeño? (algunos no maduramos 

Bueno, dejo ya el tema de los papelotes porque ya es tocar muchos palos en un hilo del "oro" :XX:

Saludos y buena tarde

.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Muy curioso e instructivo lo que nos comentas, Arbeyna, y que desconocía. Sí que me había fijado, por tener una "colección" de billetes con determinadas "letras" y querer actualizarla, pero bueno de momento se va a quedar tal cual y con el tiempo ya veremos a qué "transmutación" la sometemos...

Arbeyna, ya te he dicho en muchas ocasiones que el "Oro" es un simple "vaso comunicante" o una "excusa"... En fin lo que prefiráis... 

Saludos.


----------



## racional (6 Feb 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Por supuesto, que muchos de los que estamos aquí consideramos que el oro se terminará apreciando...eso está claro.



No, no esta claro, esto es una recesión, los bancos centrales estan evitando a toda costa la deflación sin éxito, esto no es bueno para los metales y finalmente si la deflación sigue adelante, que es lo que parece que va pasar, terminara arrastrando junto con la bolsa a los metales.


----------



## Atzukak (6 Feb 2016)

buenas tardes a todos! Os sigo leyendo a menudo aunque desde las navidades estoy a la espectativa en el tema metales, a ver si lo ke estamos viviendo estos días es un cambio de tendencia o otra salida en falso..
Hablando de deflaciones y colapsos financieros os dejo un par de artículos interesantes ke he leído recientemente:

Visualizing The World's Most Famous Case Of Deflation, Part 1 | Zero Hedge

INDICATORS SHOW: Collapse Of The Paper Gold & Silver Market May Be Close At Hand : SRSrocco Report

8:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Vd, pasa por este hilo sin "pena ni gloria" porque siempre "sentencia" sin argumentar lo más mínimo. Aparte de que Vd. oye o lee que estamos en Deflación y ya lo aplica aquí, en Venezuela, China o en el Kilimanjaro... En fin, sigue sin tener IDEA...

# Atzukak: Me gustan mucho los artículos de srsroccoreport, pero acabo de leer el que enlazas y es un "horror"... Los americanos siguen adoleciendo de una importante carencia cultural y lo digo porque si de algo entiendo es de la Historia de Roma: la primera devaluación en Roma sucedió creo recordar que en el 145 a.C., cuando la libra romana de Plata (327,45 grs con pureza del 98%) pasó a producir 84 denarios desde los 72 previos. El "mecanismo" utilizado fue bajar el peso de la moneda: de 4,5 grs. a 3,9 grs. Y la siguiente devaluación tardaría en llegar y fue en tiempos de Nerón, pero esa es otra Historia...

Por cierto, hoy estaba leyendo algunos apartados de la Historia de Roma y me he encontrado con esto de Marco Tulio Cicerón:

"El presupuesto debe ser equilibrado, las arcas públicas deben captar más dinero y la deuda pública debe ser atemperada y controlada, y la asistencia sanitaria extranjera debe ser reducida para que la República no entre en bancarrota. La gente debe otra vez a aprender a trabajar en lugar de vivir de la asistencia pública."

¡Flipante!

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Feb 2016)

Copio del forero Coloboc de hilo de Siria:

Irán quiere el pago en euros por ventas de petróleo . Irán quiere recuperar miles de millones de dólares que le debe India y otros compradores de su petróleo, y recibir este dinero adeudado en euros y facturar nuevas ventas de petroleo en euros también, con tal de reducir la dependencia irani del Dólar estadounidense.

Una fuente en National Iranian Oil Co (NIOC) nacional dijo a Reuters que Irán quiere cobrar en euros por sus contratos de petróleo recientemente firmados con firmas, entre ellos estan la petrólera francésa Total, la refinería española Cepsa y la firma Litasco, la "hija" comercial de Lukoil ruso.

"En nuestras facturas mencionamos una cláusula que los compradores de nuestro petróleo tendrán que pagar en euros, considerando el tipo de cambio euro- dólar al tiempo de entrega", dijo la fuente de NIOC.

Lukoil y Total rehusaron hacer comentarios sobre esta noticia, mientras Cepsa no respondió a la petición del comentario.

Irán dijo también a sus socios comerciales que le deben miles de millones de dólares, que quiere recibir los pagos en euros.

A Irán se permitió recuperar algunos fondos que estaban congelados bajo las sanciones de los Estados Unidos, en divisas además de dólares, como el rial omaní y EAU dihram.

La conmutación de ventas de petróleo a euros tiene sentido ya que Europa es ahora uno de los socios comerciales más grandes de Irán.

"Muchas compañías europeas corren hacia Irán para aprovechar las oportunidades comerciales, por tanto tiene sentido de tener ingresos en euros", dijo Robin Mills, director de la Qamar Energy,situada en Dubai.

Irán intentó durante años que el euro sustituye al dólar como el dinero para el comercio de petróleo internacional. En 2007, Tehrán no pudo persuadir a miembros de la OPEP a dejar de usar el dólar, que su entonces presidente Mahmoud Ahmadinejad llamó un "trozo de papel sin valor".

La fuente de NIOC dijo que el banco central de Irán instituyó esta política (de tratar de realizar el comercio en euros) aún cunado el país estaba bajo las sanciones .

"Irán pasó al euro y anuló el comercio en dólares debido a motivos políticos", dijo la fuente.


Exclusive: Iran wants euro payment for new and outstanding oil sales - source | Reuters


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Hola, Bocanegra: Ya había leído la noticia que enlazas e incluso la vi en el canal de la TV iraní... Bien, aquí hay "trampa" y, además, muy CLARA. Vamos a ver, si Irán hoy puede vender libremente su Petróleo es porque el levantamiento de las sanciones ha sido propiciado por el "Imperio", es decir los EE.UU. Por tanto...

Luego, vamos a ir un poco más "allá" y yo no sé quién o quiénes están al frente de las finanzas en Irán, pero "apostar" ahora mismo por el Euro es cuanto menos incomprensible, al menos para mí, máxime si tenemos en cuenta la actual coyuntura que existe en los mercados de Divisas... Ahora, tanto si gusta como si no, la divisa más fuerte es el USD y siempre se está a tiempo de cambiar el "formato", pero esta medida lo único que va a hacer es que el Petróleo que vendan, aparte de barato, tenga un sobre coste si tienen que asegurar el cambio de la divisa.

En fin, Bocanegra, está muy bien el "postureo" por parte de Irán, pero aquí hay "ALGO" MÁS...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg;16092603
.../...
Por cierto dijo:


> Me ha recordado a una carta que leí hace tiempo de un padre romano (de cuando el Imperio) que se quejaba de cómo eran los jóvenes. Pensaba haberla guardado pero no la encuentro (si alguien la tiene le agradecería que me pasara el enlace).
> 
> La carta parece escrita hoy.
> 
> ...


----------



## L'omertá (6 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Me ha recordado a una carta que leí hace tiempo de un padre romano (de cuando el Imperio) que se quejaba de cómo eran los jóvenes. Pensaba haberla guardado pero no la encuentro (si alguien la tiene le agradecería que me pasara el enlace).
> 
> La carta parece escrita hoy.
> 
> ...



Necesitaríamos de una conciencia genética hereditaria.
No comes cosas amargas por que instintivamente crees que están malas igualmente pasa lo contrario con lo dulce.
Tenemos mucho ADN "Basura" mal aprovechado yo grabaría algún nucleotido con "no te fíes de los bancos" , "No exite color todos los políticos son unos ladrones"...


----------



## plastic_age (6 Feb 2016)

_Lo que fue, eso será, y lo que se hizo, eso se hará; no hay nada nuevo bajo el sol. Eclesiastés 1.9_
Justo has tocado la frase de la Biblia en que no estoy de acuerdo, pues a veces miro mi smarthphone y pienso: cómo puede haber tanta tecnología en algo tan pequeño, y no digamos el resto de los aparatos informáticos, y que hasta que el bueno de Fleming no tuvo la buena casualidad que ha duplicado la esperanza de vida del mundo occidental.
No hay nada nuevo si en el tiempo del rey Salomón miras cómo es la vida, que entonces las cosas se hacían igual de un siglo para otro.
A propósito, ¿Creéis que el oro está tomando una senda alcista?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: Quizás, si tienes tiempo, te interesaría leer el "Satiricón" de Petronio y que inspiraría la película del mismo título de Fellini. Es una novela que retrata el ambiente corrupto de la sociedad romana en la época de Nerón.

Fíjate en ese texto que extraigo: "Ahora los muchachos van a la escuela a divertirse, los jóvenes hacen el ridículo en el foro y, lo que es más penoso, nadie quiere reconocer cuando llega a viejo que aprendió mal en su momento..."

En fin, NADA nuevo bajo el Sol...

# plastic_age: Si lees un poco más atrás encontrarás el comentario de hoy de paketazo y que suscribo en su totalidad. Sin embargo, podríamos reconsiderar nuestra posición en función de lo que hagan las Bolsas en el corto plazo y es que empiezan a estar en una situación "técnica" bastante débil, demasiado si no lo "remedían"... Aquí, me reitero también en lo dicho por paketazo y también por mí en otras ocasiones: hasta que no se sobrepasen los $1400 seguiremos en un lateral/bajista... Esta subida actual tampoco ha cambiado mucho la situación tan deprimida que existe en el Oro y ya no digo en la Plata... Con Paciencia, y no sé si mucha, ya se irá aclarando el panorama y el pasado mes de Enero ya dije que era más "optimista" en cuanto a la evolución del Oro a corto plazo, aunque es posible que el "trayecto" finalice o se tome un "respiro" durante este mes de Febrero, aunque -insisto en ello- la "clave" puede estar en si las Bolsas pierden niveles relevantes.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (6 Feb 2016)

Bueno sr racional... Estamos en deflación originado por la artimaña sin fin de la deuda trillonaria... Cuya única solución viable es la verdad de que no puede ser pagada... En esa verdad que algunos creemos está la única solución posible que es el control de las emisiones de las divisas respaldada por un patrón tangible del que te tratamos aquí... La verdad debe salir a la luz en este mundo mentiroso... Y la manipulación del precio de las cosas debe ser suprimida... Debo de ser raro... Creo en el ser humano aún con toda la mierda que somos capaces de portar... No creo como dice su firma que el posible futuro es la extinción del ser humano..... Cuando todo esto se haya ido a la porra... Saldrá lo mejor de nosotros... Aún con sangre.. Soy optimista y conspiranoico y encima creo en Dios... Que le vamos a hacer.!...cuando caminando subo una montaña o veo a mi hijo nacer... He visto un milagro... Somos los mejores con un par... Feliz día a todos.... CUMPLEAÑOS CRISTIANO - YouTube

---------- Post added 07-feb-2016 at 00:06 ----------

CUMPLEAÑOS CRISTIANO - YouTube


----------



## Bocanegra (6 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Bocanegra: Ya había leído la noticia que enlazas e incluso la vi en el canal de la TV iraní... Bien, aquí hay "trampa" y, además, muy CLARA. Vamos a ver, si Irán hoy puede vender libremente su Petróleo es porque el levantamiento de las sanciones ha sido propiciado por el "Imperio", es decir los EE.UU. Por tanto...
> 
> Luego, vamos a ir un poco más "allá" y yo no sé quién o quiénes están al frente de las finanzas en Irán, pero "apostar" ahora mismo por el Euro es cuanto menos incomprensible, al menos para mí, máxime si tenemos en cuenta la actual coyuntura que existe en los mercados de Divisas... Ahora, tanto si gusta como si no, la divisa más fuerte es el USD y siempre se está a tiempo de cambiar el "formato", pero esta medida lo único que va a hacer es que el Petróleo que vendan, aparte de barato, tenga un sobre coste si tienen que asegurar el cambio de la divisa.
> 
> ...



Pero ojo!!...que las sanciones levantadas por parte de EEUU tras el acuerdo nuclear iraní son hacia empresas NO estadounidenses. 

Veremos en que desemboca todo.


----------



## plastic_age (6 Feb 2016)

_# plastic_age: Si lees un poco más atrás encontrarás el comentario de hoy de paketazo y que suscribo en su totalidad. Sin embargo, podríamos reconsiderar nuestra posición en función de lo que hagan las Bolsas en el corto plazo y es que empiezan a estar en una situación "técnica" bastante débil, demasiado si no lo "remedían"... Aquí, me reitero también en lo dicho por paketazo y también por mí en otras ocasiones: hasta que no se sobrepasen los $1400 seguiremos en un lateral/bajista... Esta subida actual tampoco ha cambiado mucho la situación tan deprimida que existe en el Oro y ya no digo en la Plata... Con Paciencia, y no sé si mucha, ya se irá aclarando el panorama y el pasado mes de Enero ya dije que era más "optimista" en cuanto a la evolución del Oro a corto plazo, aunque es posible que el "trayecto" finalice o se tome un "respiro" durante este mes de Febrero, aunque -insisto en ello- la "clave" puede estar en si las Bolsas pierden niveles relevantes.
_
Los movimientos en las bolsas, ¿Tienen algo que ver con la subida de precio de oro?
_Irán dijo también a sus socios comerciales que le deben miles de millones de dólares, que quiere recibir los pagos en euros.
_
Cuando Irak quería cobrar el petróleo en euros, USA ahorcó a Sadam Huseim. Mis amigos metaleros dijeron:
-Normal
Cuando pregunté por qué normal dijeron
-Le pega el jefe.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Feb 2016)

No sé... Bocanegra, pero ya sabes que la Política suele "apestar" y lee esto...

-www.publico.es/internacional/rouhani-abierto-empresas-estadounidenses-entren.html

Además, por regla general, las empresas estadounidenses suelen ser de las más potentes del planeta y sabes lo que son los "tentáculos"... ¿No? En cierta ocasión estuve analizando algunas de esas empresas y es para flipar las "interconexiones" que existen.

Por otro lado, NO nos engañemos y es que muchas empresas de aquí y de "allá" han estado comerciando con Irán a pesar de las sanciones. Se puede hacer un listado de más de un centenar de empresas alemanas...

# plastic_age: SÍ, que en en esta ocasión se ha observado que la caída de las Bolsas ha propiciado que mucho dinero haya acudido a los MPs y se vio especialmente el Viernes cuando el Oro, y también la Plata, reaccionaron claramente al alza cuando las Bolsas americanas se desplomaban y acompañadas también por la caída del Crudo.

Saludos.

Edito: En fin, no coge el enlace, pero con los datos aportados podéis buscar la noticia en la Red.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Feb 2016)

Si, Irán ve con buenos ojos que EEUU de el brazo a torcer y puedan hacer negocios pero por ahora los yanquis están cogidos por los saudíes(?) y de ahí que el levantamiento de sanciones no incluyera a las empresas americanas que no podrán hacer negocios ni directa ni indirectamente, aunque me imagino que indirectamente algo se hará al igual que hicieron varios países europeos. Pero abiertamente no hay negocios.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2016 at 00:18 ----------


Borra el guión de antes de las www para que salga 
el enlace bien puesto.

Rouhani abierto a que las empresas estadounidenses entren en Irán | Diario Público


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2016)

# Bocanegra: el tema de Irán es una cuestión "aplazada" en el tiempo y ya te digo que hay "ALGO" MÁS... Supongo que conoces que Irán va a recuperar una "pasta" enorme que estaba bloqueada en el sistema financiero mundial = Banca Sionista. Pues, lo que decía...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2016 at 00:37 ----------

Y esto SÍ que es un auténtico ¡BOMBAZO!...

- Canada sells 43.3% of its official gold reserves - Penny Mining Stocks

La pregunta obvia es ¿POR QUÉ? Y algunos todavía se acuerdan de Solbes... No quieren ver que son unos simples "mandados"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches,

Bitácora de viaje: Cardhu kaput, anotar en lista de compra a Juanito el caminante (pero la versión de los pobres que el que lleva el frac azul es para bolsillos muy holgados).

Por fin mi hijo pequeño (3 años) se ha dormido -lleva unos días dando por saco-, el verlo así dormidito despierta en mi sentimientos contradictorios, por una parte me da una satisfacción enorme, pero por otra quizás haya metido la pata hasta el fondo porque lo he traído al mundo en un momento bastante jodido, espero y llegue a ser lo bastante espabilado y se defienda bien; ojalá haga peña con su hermano mayor y se ayuden mutuamente en esos momentos futuros que tienen muy mala pinta.

Por mi parte intentaré darles la mejor educación posible (cosa harto difícil porque el sistema educativo va en decadencia -como todo-) y dejarles la mayor cantidad de MP's que pueda, de alguna manera quiero que tengan la ventaja que los de mi generación han tenido.

No tengáis ninguna prisa en que los MP's se vayan a la estratosfera, a mi al menos me han jodido un par de operaciones que tenía en mente (justo a medias de esas operaciones y no estoy seguro si el precio se mantiene), lejos de eso, me resulta muy perturbador el no poder seguir cargando a estos precios.

No olvidéis en el bando que estamos, mientras más accesible tengamos el dinero real mucho mejor, aún somos parte del sistema, si éste va bien, los que seguimos tirando seguiremos estando bien.

Suena bastante jodido, pero es lo que hay, el BAU nos tiene cogidos a todos por los huevos, ya sea una razón u otra. Tenemos que seguir remando -aún a costa de las burlas de los parásitos-.

Otra cosa será cuando llegue el momento de dar el callo y dar un puñetazo en la mesa diciendo hasta aquí hemos llegado. De momento recomiendo guardar fuerzas y seguir acumulando sin prisas pero sin pausas. El momento de tener verdadera voz llegará, esperemos tener los suficientes cataplines para afrontarlo (por mi parte reconozco ser muy cobarde en esas cosas, pero por los que dejo detrás mío sacaré fuerzas de donde haga falta).

Los que hagan ojitos al "USO" de otros métodos para preservar el poder adquisitivo, no olvidéis que hay triangulación diabólica (como los MP's), el cambio de divisa nos jode pero bien, en lo personal vengo comprando MP's desde los 1.400 USD y no he notado cambios sustanciales en euros (+- 50€xOz.).

¿Que se puede ir a 750 USD la onza?, no lo sé, pero si llega a suceder, casi estoy convencido que el € valdrá 0,70 USD, así que no esperéis grandes cambios en la moneda que utilizamos, eso sí, podréis aprovechar algunas bajadas bruscas en € para cargar un poco más por los mismos €.

Cambiando el tercio, ¿alguno recuerda mi post sobre un colega y su Iphone 6?, pues nada, ahora tengo esta noticia que me lo recordó muchísimo:

*Error 53: Apple deja inservibles los iPhone 6 no reparados de 'manera oficial'*

Blanco y en botella, tienen la capacidad de borrar nuestra existencia con unos cuantos clicks y seguimos aplaudiendo con las orejas.

No cabe duda que nos conocen mucho más que a nosotros mismos, por eso sus métodos son casi siempre exitosos.

Saludos y buen fin de semana


----------



## amador (7 Feb 2016)

Vista "The Big Short". Recuerdo que alguien la recomendó por el foro.

Pienso que el punto clave de la película está justo en el principio, donde se explica que todo surge del gran negocio que hacían los bancos empaquetando los bonos sobre hipotecas y vendiéndolos.

¿Aquí en España esto no se hizo no? Los bancos simplemente ya ganaban mucho con el margen sobre el Euribor que ponían en las mismas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: He estado repasando la información acumulada y una de ellas es sumamente relevante: el transporte por carretera de los grandes camiones americanos ha caído un 48% en un año... Si eso es "recuperación"... pero lo más grave es que analizaba otros datos del "día a día" de los EE.UU. y cómo mienten: en el dato del empleo dado el pasado Viernes se hablaba de que éste se había centrado en los "camareros"... Bien, he analizado el dato del Índice de rendimiento de los Restaurantes de aquel país y ¡Voilá!: éste se encuentra en su nivel más bajo desde el año 2008... ¿Entonces?

Luego, también me he fijado lo que comentaba Raoul Paul, ex gerente de fondos de cobertura y ex Goldman Sachs, y advierte del peligro que observa en los siguientes bancos: Deutsche Bank, Credit suisse, SANTANDER, Barclays y RBS... Os dejo el enlace:

- EU on brink of 'terrifying crisis' 5 of Europe's big banks in grave danger, warns expert | City & Business | Finance | Daily Express

Supongo que ahora entenderéis mi reciente comentario del porqué espero este año fuertes tensiones en la zona Euro, especialmente en el sector financiero. Y ¡Ojo! porque la situación del Deutsche Bank nos recuerda cada vez más a la de Lehman Brothers... Por cierto, tanto pedir austeridad a determinados países y mientras quién controlaba en Alemania y Bruselas las actividades de ese banco y que -para mí- es el más sistémico de toda la zona Euro.

Y os dejo también otro interesante artículo para la "reflexión"...

- https://paginatransversal.wordpress...versalis-bases-para-el-proximo-orden-mundial/

Saludos y Buen Día.


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2016)

*Fernando* muy interesante lo del transporte por carretera por camión en USA. Es uno de los mejores indicadores del movimiento mayorista y minorista de los EEUU. Antiguamente se empleaba más el transporte ferroviario, pero hoy en día, aún empleándose bastante sobre todo para mover productos para la industria trasformadora, minerales, madera...es el camión pesado el eje motor del país.

En cuanto a la banca, desde antes del 2008 ya está quebrada, y todos lo sabemos. Cuando dejas que un banco tenga un coeficiente de caja ridículo, y pueda especular con el dinero como cuando y dónde quiera, pues pasa lo que pasa.

adjunto una vieja noticia para los legos en este aspecto:

El BCE reduce el coeficiente de caja al 1%. ¿Qué es el coeficiente de caja? | Economy Weblog

Es como la película esa de Leonardo DiCaprio que se hace pasar por piloto, médico, emite cheques falsos a diestro y siniestro, pero claro...es ilegal...

Pues la banca, señoras y señores, es precisamente lo que hace desde la época moderna, emitir prestamos, derivados, bonos...sin contraprestación física de dinero o bienes que puedan avalar lo que "prometen" está garantizado.

Por otra parte, y no menos grave, es que un país, emita deuda pública avalada por los bancos centrales...¡pero como es posible!, si es como emitir cheques sin fondos a largo plazo. Nadie va a garantizar al 100% la deuda emitida por un país quebrado...salvo como comentaba *frisch*, que demos por buena la trama mentirosa avalada por las leyes, por los estados, y protegida por las fuerzas del orden.

Siempre me preguntaba por que los "grandes países" tenían un ejercito profesional, y unas fuerzas del orden tan preparadas...imaginad si el ejercito fuera amateur como cuando se hacía la mili...¿Quién protegería al estado contra los ciudadanos indignados en caso de clara extorsión patrimonial, personal, social, moral...como la que vivimos actualmente?

Paro claro, el estado "paga" y las fuerzas del orden obedecen a quienes les llenan las alforjas a fin de mes...¡lógico!

Ahora con la excusa del terrorismo ya veis en que nos están convirtiendo...¿por que no prohíben la tenencia de armas en USA a los ciudadanos?...¿solo copiamos lo que nos interesa del país de la Coca Cola? 

Dejemos las demagogias, y seamos claros, la patada adelante puede durar lo que el ciudadano quera que dure, mientras se crea que sus derechos no están siendo "castrados", pero la sutileza con lo que se hacen los movimientos "bonito ejemplo el que aporta *refinanciado* con los IPhone", parece que no deja ver el bosque a los que tienen los árboles pegados a la nariz.

Entretengámonos con la formación de un gobierno multicoalición...ahora mismo es lo que vende y entretiene a la plebe...esperen, hoy hay fútbol, quizá se deje unas horas el tema de lado...

Pasemos al circo romano señores, bellos anfiteatros en el centro de las grandes urbes, señal del avance de la romanización, hablemos latín en todo el imperio... como me habéis recordado con esos textos con más de 1000 años, poco ha cambiado en la azotea de los seres humanos. Ahora entiendo que los que estáis empapados de la historia de la vieja Roma, saquéis tan buenos paralelismos con los que ha pasado, y con lo que podría llegar a pasar.

Buen domingo a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Feb 2016)

Hola, amador: La "quiebra" de Lehman Brothers salpicó a casi todo el mundo y en España no fuimos ajenos a ello. Por ejemplo, en mis Planes de Pensiones no sabes la cantidad de Lehman Brothers que había y estaban en aquel entonces en una de las principales gestoras del país y, además, haciéndolo bastante bien hasta aquel entonces. En España, amador, se vieron afectados muchos Fondos de Inversión y Planes de Pensiones. Y sucedió lo mismo cuando el caso Madoff...

Por otro lado, amador, desconoces que en aquel entonces Lehman Brothers era uno de los principales "actores" en el diseño de todo tipo de productos "estructurados" que se comercializaban en nuestro país.

Recuerdo que incluso hubo denuncias por afectados por la compra de productos referenciados a Lehman Brothers y me parece que la Justicia les acabó dando la razón... Algo parecido a Bankia, para entendernos, pero totalmente diferente.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-feb-2016 at 12:13 ----------

Edito: # paketazo: Pues, ya me das "chance" al respecto, te diré que el tráfico ferroviario en los EE.UU. también se ha visto afectado fuertemente. En la noticia que leía indicaba que, por ejemplo, en Colorado habían CIENTOS de trenes parados en la vías.

Y, ya puestos, otro dato: El número de recortes de empleos en los EE.UU. se disparó un 218% en el mes de Enero de acuerdo a Challenger, Gray&Christmas... Y cómo encajamos este dato con el de la creación de empleo dado el pasado viernes en los EE.UU... ¿?

Más tarde, y si tengo ganas y tiempo para ello, haré un listado de cierre de tiendas y recortes de empleos en los EE.UU., aunque es más de lo MISMO que estamos comentando, así que ya veré...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (7 Feb 2016)

#fernadojcg, habrá que hacer como en la película "The Big Short", un estudio de campo yendo a los barrios obreros de USA y preguntar a la gente a ver como está en empleo allí y si se corresponde con los datos oficiales que dicen que el paro se reduce ...





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: La "quiebra" de Lehman Brothers salpicó a casi todo el mundo y en España no fuimos ajenos a ello. Por ejemplo, en mis Planes de Pensiones no sabes la cantidad de Lehman Brothers que había y estaban en aquel entonces en una de las principales gestoras del país y, además, haciéndolo bastante bien hasta aquel entonces. En España, amador, se vieron afectados muchos Fondos de Inversión y Planes de Pensiones. Y sucedió lo mismo cuando el caso Madoff...
> 
> Por otro lado, amador, desconoces que en aquel entonces Lehman Brothers era uno de los principales "actores" en el diseño de todo tipo de productos "estructurados" que se comercializaban en nuestro país.
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (7 Feb 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> .../... El Nacional que en su noticia se remite a repetir lo del wall street, pues como que nos quedamos en las mismas.
> 
> No digo que no, ya que no extraña que en Venezuela se importe arroz cuando tienen el estado Guárico, como para extrañar que se importen billetes teniendo casa de la moneda, pero viniendo en realidad de una única fuente y siendo esta wall street (o El Nacional (vaya periodiquito)), habrá que tomarlo con papel de fumar.



En Venezuela hay dos periódicos dinosaurios El Universal y El Nacional. Eran los tiempos gloriosos de la saga "Quítate Tú para ponerme Yo". Copeyanos y Adecos. A mí me gustaba más El Nacional porque escribía de tanto en cuando Arturo Uslar Pietri aquel que dijo lo de "Hay que sembrar el petróleo" y que, por supuesto, nadie le hizo caso porque la fiesta iba por oto lao.

Dentro de los periódicos críticos con el chavismo y "repetables" está Tal Cual que lo fundó Teodoro Petkoff. Un personaje singular ya que en sus años mozos fue guerrillero (obviamente, no de Cristo Rey). Petkoff tiene una historia muy parecida a la de Régis Debray, el que fue amigo del Che y acabó siendo consejero de Mitterrand, aunque en honor a la verdad, hay que decir que Debray acabó por mandar a paseo a François (eso sí, bien instalado en el Sistema).

En cualquier caso, Venezuela siempre ha sido el backyard del País sin Nombre y eso..., eso..., eso... es un lastre difícil de quitárselo de encima.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Feb 2016)

La que se avecina puede ser menuda (II) - Rankia


----------



## Pedernal (7 Feb 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> La que se avecina puede ser menuda (II) - Rankia



Yo creo que si comparamos los datos de 2005 con los de 2015, no es que haya venido un cisne negro, esque han venido en bandada.
Lo que me doy cuenta es que 10 años es tiempo suficiente para que nos vayan hundiendo poco a poco la economía y la sociedad y no ocurra nada o casi nada.
Imaginarios que en 2005 pasásemos directamente a las políticas ultra neoliberales a las que hemos llegado en 2016.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## timi (7 Feb 2016)

saludos ,,, desconecto unos días y os ponéis a publicar como posesos ,,,:Aplauso: intentare ponerme al día ,,

dejo esto

EU on brink of 'terrifying crisis' 5 of Europe's big banks in grave danger, warns expert | City & Business | Finance | Daily Express



GurusBlog


----------



## frisch (7 Feb 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Yo creo que si comparamos los datos de 2005 con los de 2015, no es que haya venido un cisne negro, esque han venido en bandada.
> Lo que me doy cuenta es que 10 años es tiempo suficiente para que nos vayan hundiendo poco a poco la economía y la sociedad y no ocurra nada o casi nada.
> Imaginarios que en 2005 pasásemos directamente a las políticas ultra neoliberales a las que hemos llegado en 2016.
> 
> Un saludo a todos



Esa es mi teoría, cuando digo que no va a pasar nada, en el sentido de "cataclismo". El cataclismo está ocurriendo paulatinamente y no pasa nada en cuanto a sublevaciones ni nada que se le parezca.

¿Cómo es posible, tal y como lo puntualizas, que habiendo pasado entre 2005 y 2016 a unas políticas ultra neoliberales (no sólo en el ámbito de la economía, sino también, en el ámbito de lo que se supone que son los fundamentos de la Democracia - entendida ésta, esta vez, como aquel sistema en el que cualquier ciudadano puede expresar y encontrar los mecanismos necesarios para expresarlos y que los estamentos concernidos den una respuesta adecuada, sea ésta positiva o negativa) aquí no pase nada, n a d a ?

Pues muy sencillo: controlando y manipulando la información (sobre todo lo segundo, porque controlar siempre se ha controlado, manipularla eso es harina de otro costal, Goebbels, CNN, Fox News, PRISA...).

Las nuevas tecnologías y la profusión de artilugios que, aparentemente, aportan magníficas cotas de libertad y de movilidad (puedo enviar una foto de mi hija esquiando, mientras cuento en mi muro lo que hago, en mi blog lo que pienso y en Amazon.com, mi opinión sobre el aspirador Dyson que se ha comprado mi suegra y que me acaba de contar cómo funciona mi mujer via Whatsapp) están a la base de tal manipulación.

Abogo por volver al:

Cocido madrileño
Las alubias de Tolosa cocinadas en olla de barro.
Las migas albaceteñas


Todo ello "platicando" mientras se come.

¡Estamos perdiendo, lo esencial!

Y eso es mucho perder. En mi opinión.

_Edito: y a la empanada gallega
Platicar es lo que nos falta, platicar antes que "comunicar"_


----------



## Refinanciado (7 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches,

Creo que me he descubierto una faceta pervertida, o eso o los Chinos nos intentan avisar algo...







Ración doble, jajaja

Fernando, no he podido ver la peli esperaré a verla online (sé que no es lo correcto pero con los peques no puedo más que ver infantiles), seguramente estará muy bien, la del lobo de wallstreet me encantó.

Saludos


----------



## Xpiro (7 Feb 2016)

La comparativa que hace SRSrocco entre el colapso del sistema monetario romano (del que tanto gusta y sabe Fernando) y el mercado de futuros de MPs nos alerta que esto va a dar el petardazo de un día para otro, puede se mañana o dentro de pocos años, pero los indicadores cada vez están más cerca del rojo...! 

Lo que termina diciendo Steve es para acojonar... y más viniendo de una persona tan técnica y experimentada como él..:8:



> *My fear is the collapse of the paper gold and silver futures markets may usher in a NEW DARK AGE.* There is plenty of rumor and conspiracy on the alternative internet that the powers that be are certainly planning something to cover up the disintegration of the U.S. Dollar Fiat Monetary System.
> 
> In all likelihood,* the coming collapse of the economic and financial system will happen virtually overnight. Unfortunately, investors who are still playing Russian Roulette in the broader markets may find out sooner than later, TIMING AN EXIT is folly.*
> 
> *Owning physical gold and silver out of the banking system is the best alternative to the madness that is coming*.



INDICATORS SHOW: Collapse Of The Paper Gold & Silver Market May Be Close At Hand : SRSrocco Report


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Feb 2016)

Valora Oro: Year of the Fire Sale muy però que muy interesante esto del amigo Santia.


----------



## Flip (7 Feb 2016)

Buenas Con'Foreros ,...

Ando liado y no acudo habitualmente,..

Hay algunos foreros que hablan de ponerse corto, bien mi experiencia con los cortos no 
Es muy buena .. Entre los short sqze y HFT la verdad es que en mi experiencia personal no es buena . He ganado siempre más fácilmente cuando sube que jugando a cortos

Actualmente tengo una posición corta abierta contra el sp500 y aún después de la caida que lleva sigo en pérdidas y además de aguantar la posición tienes que echar más carne.. Así que ojo con jugar a cortos

Hace unas semanas el sistema estaba cogido con pinzas .. Bueno creo que solo queda 
Una pinza..

La fed da síntomas de volver a tipos ceros o negativos.. Adiós la subida y el dólar se hunde.. Se desatan los mensajes sobre la desaparición del fisico está claro que los bancos nos dirigen a la catástrofe forzarnos a invertir El 100% de la liquidez a renta variable y otros productos.. Si no te lo van sacando 

Por otro landó el Sr Wolf siempre necesario leerlo.. Ya comienza a re-lanzar la idea del helicóptero de dinero directo a las familias... Será que se han dado cuenta que la única opción que queda se llama hiperinflacion

Entre la opción hiperinflacion y tipos negativos pocas opciones quedan .,.. Yo acabo de comprar otra parcelita de terreno cultivable con agua propia .. 

Parece que la liquidez peligra ... El castigo al ahorrador 

Tendremos que acelerar la compra de metal y más tierras .. No veo muchas más opciones


----------



## nekcab (7 Feb 2016)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> - Canada sells 43.3% of its official gold reserves - Penny Mining Stocks
> 
> La pregunta obvia es ¿POR QUÉ? Y algunos todavía se acuerdan de Solbes... No quieren ver que son unos simples "mandados"..."



Fernando, disculpa mi torpeza pero... el que a los canadienses le obliguen a vender parte de sus reservas de oro ¿es para permitir cierta "liquidez" en el mercado de compra/venta de oro entre Reservas Federales/Bancos Centrales?

NOTA: acojona el dato que has puesto de la reducción en más de un 40% en el total del transporte en EE.UU (coincidiendo además con el dato en el mundo de la restauración...)


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, hoy he tenido un día bastante ajetreado y me es imposible leer todo lo que habéis aportado. Así que responderé a aquello que estime más inmediato y mañana me pondré más al "día"...

# Chúpate Esa: Hombre, si Vd. tiene "vetados" determinados medios de comunicación por cuanto cuestiona lo que publican, pues qué quiere que le diga, pero está Vd. en su derecho... pero de ahí a poner en "duda" la información sin una mejor argumentación... Mire, precisamente, por mi "orientación" ideológica no soy muy próximo a "The Wall Street Journal", pero esa información SÍ que me la creí porque coincidía con muchas de las cosas que me comentó un amigo recién llegado de Venezuela, aparte de que yo tengo contactos permanentes con aquel país y uno de ellos fue el que me envió el enlace de "El Nacional": mí comentario es ANTERIOR a la publicación de la noticia por parte del periódico venezolano que, efectivamente, reprodujo la noticia del medio estadounidense, pero la misma apareció en diferentes y variados medios de los EE.UU. y de otros países. Que Vd. no se enterará NO es mi problema y, por mi parte, ya verifiqué la noticia a través de un amigo que trabaja en Londres para una importante firma de inversión.

Además, tenga Vd. en cuenta que si no dispusiera de buenos contactos NO me sería posible enlazar tanta información como la que aporto a este hilo y que es muy notable con diferencia... Independientemente, del bagaje cultural e intelectual que poseo y del que puedo "presumir" porque me lo he ganado a pulso.

# amador: En el pasado he escrito mucho sobre la manipulación del dato del empleo "oficial" por parte de los EE.UU. Eso que comento es algo muy conocido en aquel país y casi ningún americano concede importancia a ese dato. ¿Por qué? Simplemente, porque ya en su elaboración no se tiene en cuenta el paro agrícola, los parados de larga duración y que al año "desaparecen" de las listas, los que trabajan a media jornada, pero que preferirían hacerlo a jornada completa...

Además, hay una "ironía" que la mayoría desconocéis, por no decir casi todos: la tasa REAL de desempleo también la publica periódicamente el Departamento del Trabajo de aquel país y se conoce como U6. Bien, en Enero la cifra facilitada es del 9,9% en clara "contradicción" con el 4,9% facilitado el pasado Viernes... ¿Qué os parece?

Por tanto, amador, NO hay que hacer ninguna encuesta por los barrios obreros americanos, ya que la "sorpresa" podría ser mayor en función de si esos barrios son también "marginales". Por ejemplo, en el Bronx la tasa de desempleo puede estar ahora perfectamente bastante por encima de los dos digitos...

Supongo, amador, que después de lo que te he comentado tendrás una mejor "foto" sobre el desempleo en los EE.UU. y que es incluso superior a ese 9,9% que os comentaba en la versión MÁS "oficial".

# Refinanciado: La película que tenemos recomendada aquí es infinitamente mejor que la de "El Lobo de Wall Street".

# nekcab: Realmente, los datos americanos que leía esta mañana son, sencillamente, "escalofriantes". Y me he dejado mucho en el "tíntero" y es que quiero profundizar en algunos de ellos y eso lleva muchas veces a preguntar a aquellos que saben más que uno y aparte de que viven por allí. En realidad, somos un grupo de amigos que nos pasamos de forma permanente información de distintos temas, incluso de algunos que no enlazo aquí, pero la "red" es muy amplia geográficamente.

Mira, lo que has pensado tú es lo mismo que hice yo en el mismo instante que lo leí. Sería interesante saber cómo y a quién ha vendido Canadá ese Oro y que tiene toda la "pinta" de proveer de "liquidez" al mercado del Oro y ya conocemos las "dificultades" por las que pasa el Comex. Por cierto, hoy esperaba a ver cómo abría el mercado del Oro y ha sido como esperaba: a la baja... Tiene esto "relación" con lo que comentamos, pues quizás SÍ, aunque habrá que esperar a tener más datos y si me llega algo al respecto ya os lo enlazaré.

Y esto es todo por ahora y a dormir, que bien merecido lo tengo... Flip, dentro de "X" horas, ya responderé a tu comentario y que como siempre me ha resultado interesante... Tengo algunas "discrepancias", pero ya departiremos sobre ello.

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Flip: Bueno, cortos o largos forman parte del mismo "juego"... a fin de cuentas, es acertar el "timing" o tener una estrategia más o menos adecuada y adaptada en el tiempo. De todas formas, ahora mismo estoy lejos de ese "mundo" y espero no volver al mismo, pero eso ya dependerá de las "circunstancias" futuras... Ahora mismo, no tengo necesidad de añadir más estrés a mi vida. 

Hace ya unas semanas, estuve pensando sobre algunos aspectos de los que comentas y es que en la RF está todo "visto"... Luego, tenemos que tampoco se va a remunerar la liquidez, por tanto el ahorro conservador se va a ver fuertemente penalizado y, por tanto, erosionado. ¿Qué hacer? Supongo que una buena parte de mis PP los trasladaré a algún PPA que tenga un historial interesante y NO espero ganar casi NADA, pero al menos espero que se conserve el Capital y que no me queda tanto para poder recuperarlo y llegado el momento veremos de qué forma... lo digo por Montoro y sus "amigos" o quienes les vayan a suceder y es que por aquí no espero grandes "cambios", sino más de lo MISMO: el Estado está "quebrado" y sólo puede ir "sobreviviendo" a base de subir los impuestos. Y aquí hay que ser realistas, pero no es menos cierto que deseo que los "pagadores" se amplien y entren aquí aquellos que más tienen y pagan mucho menos...

Bien, en buena parte de los FI y lo que "quede" de los PP, iré entrando en RV, promediando en las caídas con unas muy pequeñas cantidades (dos digitos), hasta que se toque un suelo que estimo aún lejano. Y cuando llegue ahí echaré el "resto" -el que sea...- y me esperaré con un horizonte temporal de unos 5-6 años. Esa "táctica" ha probado ser muy efectiva en el pasado y no requiere más que tener Paciencia y no fijarse en la "evolución" mientras dure la caída y es que ésta va a ser NEGATIVA SÍ o SÍ.

Está claro que antes esto se puede ir literalmente a la MIERDA, pero en ese caso me parece que va a dar igual dónde esté el dinero, ya sean cuentas corrientes, depósitos, Bolsa, RF, FI, PP, etc., etc. Lo único que podría valer en esa situación son los MPs FÍSICOS -nada de "papel" asociado a los mismos-, tierras y lo que SIEMPRE preconizo: una buena Despensa + Medicinas.

Flip, si llega la Hiperinflación a Occidente ya puedes dar por finiquitada nuestra "civilización" tal y como la conocemos. La línea entre una Hiperinflación desbocada y la Guerra SIEMPRE ha sido muy delgada y tampoco tendría porqué producirse en ese mismo momento, pero acabaría llegando, aunque aquí cada cual puede opinar lo que le parezca.

Y el USD, Flip, NO está muerto ni de "capa caída" aún... Que llegará SÍ, pero con él se irán por el "retrete" las demás monedas fiduciarias. Su actual debilidad es lógica, pero bueno los datos macro de EE.UU. NO son peores de los que vamos conociendo de otras Economías mundiales. Y las "prospecciones" que hago sobre muchas de ellas NO son NADA halagüeñas y aquí incluyo a nuestro país... algo que me toca muchos los COJONES, la verdad.

¿Tierras? ¿Tienes experiencia en ellas? No sé si lo sabes, pero es muy difícil vivir de ellas, a no ser que las hayas trabajado y las conozcas bien. Yo he tenido -y a nivel familiar seguimos teniéndolas- y ya no me dedico a ellas. Mucha faena y gasto para lo poco que se obtiene, claro que tampoco me he dedicado a ellas de forma exclusiva y es que las "habichuelas" las obtengo por un trabajo que nada tiene que ver con esto, por tanto tampoco hay ni ganas ni tiempo... Eso SÍ, a futuro dependerá de nuevo de las "circunstancias".

Y dejo esto de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Paro: No es crisis de Estado, es crisis de España. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Y esto otro sobre otro de mis temas "recurrentes": el Deutsche Bank...

- What Deutsche Bank

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (8 Feb 2016)

Buenos dias a todos!

Os dejo un video sobre análisis técnico:

https: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYBGcv1dVIA

Ke conste ke no tengo ni idea sobre análisis técnico pero yo utilizo a veces estos videos para intentar afinar mis compras. Parece ke hasta ke no se rompan con volumen los 1.207 no podremos decir ke la tendencia bajista ha terminado. 

Pd: Parece ke hoy no le da la gana insertar videos... si alguien lo puede subir


----------



## veismuler (8 Feb 2016)

No sé si comentaba Fernando que tománose algo observó en el gráfico del ibex... Algo tremendo.... Bueno yo tirando una simple línea desde los máximos de 16000 con bajada a los 6 000 y la consiguiente reacción.. Me sale la parada en el medio plazo..... Agarraos.... En los 4000 puntitos... Pero como esto lo suben y lo bajan a petición elitista... Lo pararán donde les salga del forro... 

Pero en mi opinión se traspasará los 5000 a la baja... Esto que he puesto coincide con las acciones del Santander en 2 euritos....El tiempo lo dirá... Pero vaya tela... Vaya tela.. :abajo:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, veismuler: La verdad, yo NUNCA he tirado una "línea", pero sé "interpretar" los gráficos y, sobre todo, me fío mucho de las "pautas" que sigo y cuya eficiencia ha quedado más que demostrada en este hilo y los anteriores...

Bien, lo que "vi" en el gráfico fue mientras me tomaba una sola cerveza y entonces me dí cuenta de la "gravedad" en cuanto al Ibex-35 se refiere... No voy a dar la "cifra", ya que fue algo muy "puntual" y sin entrar en el "análisis", por tanto sin profundizar, pero efectivamente me daba algo a mitad de camino entre los 5000 y los 4000 puntos, pero ya te digo que fue una especie de "flash" y que dejé para un posterior análisis y es que es muy pronto para plantearse ese hipotético escenario.

No es menos cierto que si el S&P 500 se fuera a los 1500 puntos no sería raro ver niveles en el Ibex-35 del orden de los 6800-7000 puntos. Y ¡Ojo! porque yo soy de los que piensan que a "X" tiempo, y dentro de un Crack, se verá el S&P 500 en los entornos de los 735 puntos y en ese caso el Ibex-35 estaría muy por debajo de los 4000...

¡Ah! y al IMBÉCIL que me ha puesto la "etiqueta" -borrada, por supuesto-, decirle que soy BAJISTA desde hace mucho tiempo. Aquí, en este hilo, ya edité cuando compré un ETF inverso en el Ibex-35 cuando éste andaba por los 11300...

# Ladrillófilo: Me he leído el artículo del amigo Santia y qué quieres que te diga... Si os gusta creeros lo que dice FOFOA pues allá vosotros y yo deje de tenerlos en cuenta cuando dieron su precio "objetivo" para la Plata y en un más que penoso artículo. He "repasado" algunos de los datos que se dan ahí y para NADA...

Por cierto, el ratio Crudo/Oro estaba hace escasos minutos en 39 barriles y eso creo que son máximos históricos. Y el Bund TAMBIÉN... ¡164,420! Por su parte, el Oro sigue moviéndose al alza: $1176,70...

Como podemos apreciar todo se está "tensando" en exceso y veremos qué coño se van a "maravillar" para "reconducirlo"...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (8 Feb 2016)

Gracias Fernando y todos lo que aportáis..
Cada uno es muy libre de hacer lo que le de la gana..pero en el caso de que se den las situaciones citadas...sería mejor ir incrementando la proporcionalidad en bienes raíces..pero repito cada uno que haga lo que le dé la gana.
Eso sí como coincida un eurostoxx en 1.500 y un ibex bajando de 5.000..podría ser una grandísima oportunidad..o esto o como siga bajando nos vamos al carajo...sin posibilidad de remisión..
Creo que las compañías biotecnológicas infladas han terminado definitivamente por reventar y no se les ve suelo..
Por ejemplo el dws biotech..un fondazo cuando sube y una mierda cuando baja ha pasado a estar del 260 su valor liquidativo a unos 150 con la hiperbajada que se espera para hoy...en 7 meses...
Como el ibex llegue a 5000 y el eurostoxx baje a 1500 voy a ir más cargado que el sujetador de ana simón...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
o que la fiambrera de falete....:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## L'omertá (8 Feb 2016)

Veismuler, eso les decía el otro día a los del banco cuando por enésima vez me ofrecieron comprar acciones (BSCH) les dije que compraría cuando el ibex estuviera en 6000. Su respuesta -Tu estas loco!.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# veismuler: Los 1500 puntos eran referidos al S&P 500 y NO al Eurostoxx-50 y éste, si se diera ese caso, podría verse en los entornos de los 2300 puntos...

Yo, la verdad, veismuler, en según qué circunstancias me parece que "apostaré" más por la "fiambrera"... Ahora bien, el "papel" que pueda tener optará por aquello del ya perdidos en el "río", pues a remar contracorriente...

L´Omerta: Hoy sería el día "ideal" para pasarse por tu Banco y preguntarles si todavía dudan de tu "cordura" y cómo ven las acciones del SAN... Creo que hoy las Bolsas están sufriendo, precisamente, por el sector financiero europeo.

En fin, a nivel bursátil NO parece un buen momento para entrar, pero creo que no tardarán en parar la actual "sangría" y ya la retomarán para más adelante, aunque todavía pueden haber días de "mucha sangre"... Bueno, ya se verá...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (8 Feb 2016)

Bueno ya ha estado a 6000 puntos un montón de veces..de todas formas el personal que trabaja en un banco..que sabe..ná de ná.ienso:ienso:ienso:

Tengo un amigo que era cajero en el deustche bank..se la metieron doblada a los propios trabajadores del banco...les sugirieron de forma sútil comprar acciones del propio banco..ahora mismo tiene el dinero prácticamente por perdido..las pilló a unos 45 euros..ahora rondará los 14...un 70 por ciento en pérdidas o por ahí...puffff. 
pero ellos que van a decir..lo que le dicen que digan..:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2016)

Entiendo tras leer alguno de vuestros comentarios, que la renta variable puede ser una perita en dulce para la mayoría de los mortales, sobre todo si tomamos una gráfica a 10 años.

Que bonito es mirar esa gráfica y decir: si hubiera comprado en este mínimo, y vendido justo en este máximo hubiera multiplicado la inversión por 4...¡coño!, pero si es facilísimo.

Poned los pies en el suelo, y dejad de soñar...sé que aquí la cordura está bastante asentada, así que pensad que mirar gráficas es como conducir mirando al retrovisor...sabemos si ha empezado una curva, pero no cuando termina, ni si acaba la carretera en un barranco.

Pensad por ejemplo haber comprado hace unos meses SAN a 6€...no parecería mala opción, y sin embargo ya casi se deja un 50%...qué decir de TEF, OHL, REP, POP, MTS...

Muchos dirán, no pasa nada, a largo plazo todo volverá a la normalidad y se ganará...¡claro!, puede ser, o puede que muchas empresas no superen la crisis y desaparezcan, o amplíen capital para salvarse a precios de risa, o queden en un suelo durmiente durante muchos años sin levantar cabeza, o suspendidas como Fadesa, Pescanova, Gowex...

Si veis un IBEX a 5000, pensad que puede ser un buen momento para comprar algo, algo rebuscado y con cuentas sanas (si no mienten en la contabilidad, que esa es otra), y meted solo lo que estéis dispuestos a perder.

Ya os conté lo de Sacyr cuando estaba a 10€ y venía de 40€, como mucha gente metió hasta la rehipoteca de la casa, los ahorros de los hijos, y créditos personales por que harían un X2 fácilmente...no sé lo que será de ellos a día de hoy.

Y sin por un casual (que yo no lo sé), el IBEX estuviera en 5000, y el oro en 1500$...no seáis burros, y no vendáis ni una sola onza para meteros en RV...el oro solo se vende o cambia por algo mejor, y hoy en día o incluso mañana, no creo que haya nada mejor que el oro.

La bolsa sí puede hacer un reset, y los que estén dentro se joden y punto...los estados, ya es más complicado, pero cuantos reset ha habido ya en la historia de la bolsa (les llaman crash y luego ya de perdidos crack)...pero los cadáveres que van quedando por el camino, solo los recuerdan los que se arruinaron...el resto, olvida rápido.

Mucha suerte y ¡olé! de momento por los metales. Por cierto oro en 1180$...mucho ojo, pero creo que ahora es cuesta arriba con % del 45% para esos 1200$

buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Flip (8 Feb 2016)

Buenas a todos 

D Fernando , vamos a ir por partes .

Tierras .. No soy un especialista en cultivo pero te diré, actualmente tengo en el sur de España un terreno de secano con una plantación de Olivos , evidentemente no supone mucho mi cosecha es de unos 2000 litros al año eso sí premium está calidad no está en supermercados , un día si queréis os cuento que hay detrás del aceite de oliva porque lo que compráis es básicamente mi... Este si lo encontrarais estaríamos hablando de 20 euro el litro
El olivar me supone un gasto anual de ... 180 euros arado y las peonadas que pagó porque me recojan las aceitunas. El prensado del aceite pago 0,21 cts por Kilo y la media que necesito para 1 litro depende de lo que llueve entre 4-5 kilos

El terreno que acabo de comprar es de regadío... Evidentemente no voy a cultivar patatas que suponen un esfuerzo enorme,.. Sulfatado ,... Pero si algunos árboles que no requieran mucho cuidado ( al igual que la olivo...) estoy pensando en Castaños.

Desconozco si habéis tenido la oportunidad de ir a las Medulas antigua mina de oro romana, en Castilla León (merece mucho la pena) está todo plantado de Castaños centenarios con esto daban de comer y mantenían Fuertes al personal...al menos no morían que será de lo que se trate en unos cuantos años

Olvidándonos del campo y volviendo al tema del foro cuando hablo de el hundimiento del dólar ( creo que ya hemos hablado y estamos de acuerdo) que el dólar será el último refugio Fiat antes del colapso y el reset. Lo que vengo a decir es que si hace una semana todos teníamos claro que nos íbamos a paridad .. Ahora no está tan claro y es que la economía Norteamérica se deteriora muy rápidamente ... Aunque bien es cierto es que si el dólar no se aprecia por qué nos vayamos a tipos negativos en usa .. Entiendo que Dragui apretara la máquina y entraremos en el beggar thy neigh again.

Si el oro como parece se va alto ... Y hablo de 15 años ..15000 o 20000 usd nos vamos a ver todos el el río 500 euro el gramo ( se desata la nueva fiebre del oro) yo conozco algunos sitios 

A mí los señores que tú conoces me recomiendan algunos fondos de blackrock o cargni .. Son muy específicos y apuestan el a favor y en contra del mismo indice con lo que el capital no los pierdes ... Los niveles de rentabilidad son muy bajos máximo pierdes o ganas un 2% eso sí los hacen ha medida y minimo 150.000 euretes

Bueno... Siempre que queda pasármelo bien invirtiendo 1000 euretes en algún chicharro con potencial... 

Por cierto Europa va a la mierda a un ritmo como los mejores en los que euro se partía 
Ahora los medios ni mu .. Pero pinta muy muy feo ... Aunque sigo opinando que nos quedan 8 años de euro


----------



## L'omertá (8 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> L´Omerta: Hoy sería el día "ideal" para pasarse por tu Banco y preguntarles si todavía dudan de tu "cordura" y cómo ven las acciones del SAN... Creo que hoy las Bolsas están sufriendo, precisamente, por el sector financiero europeo.



Por naturaleza desconfió de los bancos, ya son muchas y teniendo familia dentro... 
Hoy nos salimos con el oro, a ver si continua la racha.


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2016)

*Flip* pon los pies en el suelo compañero. Si tu tienes olivos, y castaños, y el oro se pone a 20.000$ OZ...quién coño va a pagar los impuestos que nos garanticen que las fuerzas del estado nos protegerán de nosotros mismos y de ellos.

Tus olivas se las comerá Curro Jimenez, y tus castañas el Lute...y el oro...pues cuando vayas a cambiarlo por algo, es probable que sea por plomo y pólvora...

Esto no va a funcionar como prevéis algunos, si el dinero deja de funcionar, lo harán las armas, y el que tenga más armas será quién mande.

Id viendo lo que pasa en Venezuela, Brasil, Cuba...¿de que vale todo lo que tenemos si no podemos protegerlo?

Esos escenarios alternativos están bien para los Amish y sus micro mafias, pero la sociedad occidental actual no tiene marcha atrás, o seguimos como hasta ahora, o toca claudicar o reinventarse.

Y vuelvo a ser pesado, la reinvención pasa por un medio de pago no controlado por los estados, personal, e imposible de robar o falsificar...me da igual lo que sea, me valen dientes de mandril, boñiga de gorrión dorado, oro o bitcoin...pero no me vale que los estados emitan mediante los BC y sin control dinero...pues ese dinero compra nuestro tiempo, y nuestro tiempo es impagable, y menos con papel maché de colores.

*Flip* mejor los chicharros que las castañas...hazme caso.



*oro tocados 1200$, anotad fecha, puede ser el principio*


----------



## Pedernal (8 Feb 2016)

Flip dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> D Fernando , vamos a ir por partes .
> 
> ...






Hola, vas a plantar castaños en el sur de España?
No soy un entendido en la materia pero a no ser que hables de un terreno en Sierra Nevada... Los castaños son de clima Atlántico, creo. 
Un saludo


----------



## Flip (8 Feb 2016)

Pedernal
No vivo en el sur pero sí tengo varias parcelas en el sur.. Pago para que me las mantengan
Échale un ojo a la ruta de los castaños en la sierra de ronda .. Es una desconocida
Solo voy unas 3 veces al año.. 

Paketazo
Estoy de acuerdo con los chicharros son más rentables que las tierras
No espero cataclismo del final de los tiempos pero dime tu hay que construir una cartera
En base al sentido común

Oro ...x%
Plata....3X
Renta Variable 
Pisos solo en el centro de las grandes ciudades Madrid , Barcelona 
Terreno cultivable 
Antigüedades y arte 

Y un 0,5 % en chicharros

Señores vienen a por nosotros a por nuestro dinero...


----------



## amtt (8 Feb 2016)

Buenas tardes

Efectivamente flip ,en la serranía de ronda muy cerquita de donde vivo hay hermosos castaños, y tambien hay pinsapos árbol poco abundante y raro.

Bueno el gold rozando los 1200, a ver si esta es la buena.

Un saludo y bu a tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Joder! Os lo estáis pasando de p.m.... Bueno, respecto al castaño, efctivamente, como apunta amtt en la Serranía de Ronda hay unos excelentes castaños y no sé si todavía se celebra la "Fiesta de la Castaña" en Pujerra...amtt, ¿se sigue realizando? Eso no quita para que el castaño no sea el árbol más apropiado para Andalucía y su mejor ubicación está en el Noroeste de España, aunque aquí, en Cataluña, también tenemos excelentes castaños en El Montseny.

# paketazo: Aunque llevas ya algún tiempo en el foro, desconoces mi faceta "prepper" y que conocen los foreros más viejos... Dejé de escribir sobre ello para evitarme "problemas", ya que hoy en día las "interpretaciones" legales no nos dejan mucho espacio para "explayarnos" en según qué aspectos. Esto no son los EE.UU., pero en el aspecto "marcial" NO tengo ningún "problema", tanto con o sin... Y hablo siempre desde un escenario "medio" controlable, porque para lo "otro" podéis ver cualquier documental sobre lo acontecido en Yugoeslavia, Ruanda, Libia, Siria, etc., etc.

A estas alturas de la "película", todos los que andamos por aquí tenemos cierta "perspectiva" sobre la situación actual y a lo que puede derivar... Mira, en mi caso, me preocupa exclusivamente mi familia, ya que por mí no me preocupo lo más mínimo. Total, duraría muy poco, pero me llevaría bastantes HdP conmigo...

Pasando a algo más "terrenal", pues el Oro lo está haciendo muy bien y las"gallinas" ya van percibiendo su valor "refugio"... Ha llegado a tocar los $1199,50 y hace unos minutos a $1192,80. Por su parte, la Plata ha llegado a los $15,455 y ahora andaba por los $15,290... Tampoco es para "tocar las campanas", pero bueno ya era hora de que nos diéramos una pequeña "alegría", aunque en el fondo a mí, personalmente, la cotización me tiene bastante sin cuidado. Ya he explicado en muchas ocasiones que yo tengo los MPs con otros "fines"...

Respecto a las Bolsas, pues le he ganado una apuesta a un colega y es que he "clavado" el punto de caída de hoy en el Eurostoxx-50. Parece que ha habido una fuerte sangría y esta noche me miraré el tema con más profundidad. En cualquier caso, esta caída puede frenarse dentro de poco y a corto plazo NO creo que se vaya a ir más allá de los 1780-1750 en el S&P 500. Por tanto, para hablar con "propiedad" de niveles más bajos habrá que esperar algo más de tiempo, aunque no MUCHO... Esto empieza a estar muy "tocado" y no se ven "soluciones" creíbles en el corto plazo... Y es que la "impresora" empieza a NO "colar"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Feb 2016)

Bueno, lo cuento sólo por que últimamente me ha dado por lo de la información.

El titular de Bolsamanía sobre la caída del Ibex dice:

Lunes negro en el Ibex: cae 4,44% por la incertidumbre política.

Ya claro, y el Eurostoxx cae 3,27 % (que es como si el Ibex cayese 15%) por la misma incertidumbre política.

De traca.

De traca, pero no hay que ser ilusos. Este tipo de titulares es lo que la gran mayoría de los lectores lee y traga como si de nada fuera. Y como lo que cuenta en Democracia es la mayoría, pues miel sobre hojuelas: la mayoría se lo traga y la mayoría manda.

El intríngulis de este asunto no radica en acabar con la democracia sino en acabar con ella haciendo creer a los votantes que es la manera de preservarla.

Maquiavélico.

¡Eppur funciona!

Lunes negro en el Ibex: cae un 4,44% y pierde los 8.200 puntos por la incertidumbre política - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## Pedernal (8 Feb 2016)

Hola Flip, con lo de los castaños me refería a zonas de montaña o serranía. La madera de castaño también es buena para muebles y carpintería, pero no se lo que tardan en ser maderables. 
Siempre he pensado que tener un "trozo" de bosque viejo en propiedad puede llenarte la despensa de castañas, nueces, avellanas. Además gestionandolo bien puedes tener madera para vender...

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2016)

En diario la subida podría agotarse, pero en semanal la cosa pinta mejor.

Mucho ojo ahora con el soporte, 1130$ es la zona que si se diera, sería compra clara para el oro físico, buy&hold.

La subida se ha parado en seco en los 1200$, ¿casualidad?, de momento no sacaremos conclusiones, pues el día es largo, y puede cerrar por encima. No obstante, no os precipitéis, si tenéis compras pendientes, esperad unos días a que se defina.

Yo mismo tengo pensado comprar un par de monedillas en breve, y creo que lo haré cuando los osciladores relajen un poco. Los 1130$ son la zona extrema por abajo que no debe perderse, sin embargo si las bolsas siguen cayendo a este ritmo, ver los 1150$ de nuevo sería todo un regalo.

Todo cierre por encima de 1200$ propiciará un cambio de tendencia de largo plazo, y por lo tanto mucha más atención y apertura de posiciones largas.

Veremos por dónde salen, ya de la otra vez hicieron lo mismo, y luego se desmoronó, pero esta vez, veo a la RV con poca fuerza y sin motivos evidentes para subir con fuerza.

Un saludo, y bendita liquidez ¿verdad?


----------



## Xpiro (8 Feb 2016)

Cada vez se está hablando más del joro en los medios económicos..! 
No sé a qué precio vamos a terminar este 2016 pero al ritmo que llevamos vamos a flipar..! 
Viendo la sensación de derrumbe generalizado no tenéis un regusto de tranquilidad y seguridad ante la que se avecina...



> El oro se ha convertido en el refugio por excelencia de los inversores en un contexto deflacionista como el actual. Así lo reflejan los datos. El metal dorado no solo consigue ser la materia prima más alcista en lo que va de año, gracias a una rentabilidad superior al 12%, sino que también ha recibido las mayores entradas de dinero nuevo desde agosto de 2015, precisamente en el primer crash chino.
> 
> Su estatus como activo refugio fue del todo cuestionado pero a juzgar por el comportamiento que está teniendo el oro en 2016, puede volver a encontrar un hueco en las carteras. Por primera vez en mucho tiempo está entrando más dinero del que sale en productos cotizados que replican el comportamiento de este metal.



El refugio del oro atrae 108 millones en una semana, récord desde el 'crash chino' de agosto - elEconomista.es


----------



## Bocanegra (8 Feb 2016)

Por un lado me alegro de estar refugiado en el oro gracias a vosotros y por otro lado me entristece ver que quienes están pagando el pato es la gente sin trabajo o con pocos medios que no tienen oportunidad de proteger a sus familias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: He estado repasando la información acumulada y una de ellas es sumamente relevante: el transporte por carretera de los grandes camiones americanos ha caído un 48% en un año... Si eso es "recuperación"... pero lo más grave es que analizaba otros datos del "día a día" de los EE.UU. y cómo mienten: en el dato del empleo dado el pasado Viernes se hablaba de que éste se había centrado en los "camareros"... Bien, he analizado el dato del Índice de rendimiento de los Restaurantes de aquel país y ¡Voilá!: éste se encuentra en su nivel más bajo desde el año 2008... ¿Entonces?
> 
> Luego, también me he fijado lo que comentaba Raoul Paul, ex gerente de fondos de cobertura y ex Goldman Sachs, y advierte del peligro que observa en los siguientes bancos: Deutsche Bank, Credit suisse, SANTANDER, Barclays y RBS... Os dejo el enlace:
> 
> ...



No se si la quiebra de DB en Alemania, afectaría al DB Español...cada uno esta garantizado por su FGD de su país respectivo...es un poco como lo que paso en Argentina con el corralito...allí había Santander y BBVA argentinos, y los que tenían dinero allí pringaron...en cambio no me suena que las matrices españolas aplicasen corralito en el 2001 en España...de todas maneras, es una divagación...creo que al final dara igual donde tengas la pasta....si peta todo, petara a nivel mundial y será lo mismo donde lo tengas...tal vez lo mejor seria tener bienes tangibles...:


----------



## frisch (8 Feb 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No se si la quiebra de DB en Alemania, afectaría al DB Español...cada uno esta garantizado por su FGD de su país respectivo...es un poco como lo que paso en Argentina con el corralito...allí había Santander y BBVA argentinos, y los que tenían dinero allí pringaron...en cambio no me suena que las matrices españolas aplicasen corralito en el 2001 en España...de todas maneras, es una divagación...creo que al final dara igual donde tengas la pasta....si peta todo, petara a nivel mundial y será lo mismo donde lo tengas...tal vez lo mejor seria tener bienes tangibles...:



Es cierto lo que dices. Ocurrió en Argentina con BS y BBVA y aquí no pasó nada.

Ya sé que soy un pesado con mi insistencia de que no va a pasar nada, en el sentido de que una buena mañana nos despertemos y tengamos que echar mano de nuestra onza de plata y salir por montes y caminos a comprar un kilo de garbanzos porque al mediodía no tenemos nada que comer.

Y siento seguir siendo un pesado pero es que no lo puedo evitar. Soy tozudo. No va a ocurrir algo así. Está ocurriendo algo así ya.

Vamos a ver. Yo sé que soy muy listo y sé que todos los que escribimos aquí somos muy listos pero, también sé que los que llevan el cotarro, también son muy listos. Vamos, que no quede por listos.

Todos esperamos una caída de las bolsas para hacer dinero, y ocurrirá, no hay duda de ello (para quien tenga liquidez y poder hacerlo).

Algunos piensan que con esa caída se cae el tinglado. Yo creo que no. Yo creo que esa caída, los listos del otro lado de la barrera la tienen por descontada e incluso hace parte de su estrategia (yo me preocupo por mis cuatro onzas, mis cuatro valores, ellos mueven PIBs enteros). Hay mecha para rato. Porque el fondo del asunto no es el dinero. El fondo del asunto eres tú y soy yo. Nos quieren a nosotros.

Bueno, así es como lo veo y así es como lo cuento.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Bueno, la manipulación de las masas es algo habitual en los medios "oficiales" de desinformación... Tiene COJONES lo que nos has enlazado de Bolsamania y lo que esos "pollos" exponen en su información. Decir que el Ibex-35 ha caído por la incertidumbre política de nuestro país es una forma de transmitir "miedo" entre la población para que ésta acepte o vote lo más "aceptable" para la "Salud" de nuestro país... Anda que no se les ve el "plumero" a estos "pájaros" de los COJONES. Y yo voy a ser mucho más "mordaz": ¿No será que el Ibex-35 se ha visto arrastrado por la caída del 9,50% del Deutsche Bank? Es ese banco y el conjunto de la banca europea los detonantes de las caídas experimentadas hoy en las Bolsas. Ni más ni menos... A ver si se enteran algunos SINVERGÜENZAS que se dedican a MANIPULAR la información.

# paketazo: Lo más normal es que haya un cierto retroceso en los MPs y es que la subida está siendo muy vertical y tú sabes que eso sería "sano" cara a su evolución futura, pero parece que la "andadura" puede ser la "buena" con Paciencia...

# Xpiro: Pues, en mi caso, si tiene que llegar el "desastre", MEJOR que tarde... NO va a ser "bueno" y nuestros MPs tampoco nos garantizan que vayamos a ser "invulnerables", vamos yo al menos no tengo esa "percepción". En un primer instante nos pueden hacer más "llevadera" la situación, pero después qué quieres que te diga... Eso SÍ, mucho mejor tener MPs que no tenerlos y de eso NO hay duda.

Yo no espero, Xpiro, una "explosión" alcista en los MPs durante el 2016... El pasado año ya comenté que, de acuerdo a mis "pautas", debería verse una mejora que se prolongaría más o menos un par de años y es en el 2018-2020 donde yo espero que los precios se "disparen", vamos si mis "recuentos" van bien y, de momento, parece que SÍ...

# Bocanegra: Si algo nos caracteriza a la mayor parte de los que escribimos por aquí es la "vena" moral y cierto Humanismo e imagino que cada cual lo lleva a la práctica en la medida de sus posibilidades. Y ¡Ojo! porque en éste -nuestro "club"- nos reunimos gente con un muy variado pensamiento e ideología.

Bocanegra, muchas veces -más de las que te crees- pienso en aquellos que nos leen y cuyas posibilidades económicas consisten en intentar "tirar" un día SÍ y otro también, por tanto la adquisición de MPs les es imposible, pero también creo que recalan por aquí por otras cuestiones menos "monetarias" y eso también puede ayudarles. Ninguno de los escribimos por aquí acepta que el mundo sea justo, pero de momento es lo que HAY... Y todos debiéramos trabajar para intentar cambiarlo.

# El hombre dubitativo: Si cayera el Deutsche Bank lo de menos va a ser en qué banco europeo tengas la "pasta" y mucho menos plantearse lo de los FGD que son de hecho "insolventes"... Aquí y en Lima, para que me entiendas. Otra cosa es que de darse esa hipotética situación te dieran unos "papelitos" canjeables por "X" a "X" tiempo, vamos que podrías dar por perdida buena parte de tu "pasta". Y si la "petada" es mundial lo único que tendrás es lo que tengas a "mano" o accesible. Y no le des más vueltas porque sería así o muy parecido.

Por cierto, frisch, yo no sé lo "listo" que puedo llegar a ser, al igual que la mayoría de los contertulios de este hilo, pero lo que tengo claro es que NO soy IDIOTA... Y suelo estar rodeado de ellos, de ahí la seguridad que tengo en mi afirmación.

Y que aquí esperemos la caída de las Bolsas para hacer dinero, pues eso debe ir por "barrios"... Dí más bien que muchos intentamos preservar lo que tenemos y eso va a obligar a asumir unos determinados "riesgos" que son VOLUNTARIOS y aquí NADIE obliga a NADIE y cada cual es muy libre de tomar sus propias decisiones y también de asumir sus propios errores.

Respecto a varios de los comentarios que haces, pues en tu "línea" y que es de agradecer por aquello de contrastar distintas opiniones y más cuando tienen un determinado "toque" y que yo suelo apreciar, pero claro comparto algunas cosas y otras no como es natural.

Y os dejo esto del Deutsche Bank, a ver si se enteran algunos "pollos"... que parecen "alimentados" por los componentes del Ibex-35... Es que tiene HUEVOS la cosa.

- Deutsche Bank is shaking to its foundations

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (9 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches.

Si ,Fernando ,esa fiesta sigue, por esta zona el paro y las fiestas abundan mucho.

Yo tambien pienso un poco como frish, nos quieren a nosotros ,ya tienen sus impresoras para ellos.

Leí o leimos hace no mucho q cuando lehman brother quebró habia encima de la mesa una oferta creo recordar del barclays bank para comprar lehman? Sabéis si esto fue asi? Porque si fue asi la crisis comenzó cuando ellos querian q comenzara y terminara cuando ellos
Lo decidan.

Continuamos esperando y aumentando la liquidez porque de esta bajada tenemos q sacar provecho(con suerte).

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2016)

Hola, amtt: Pues, SÍ, ya sabes que una de las críticas que tiene tu Comunidad es que hay demasiadas "fiestas" para tanto paro... algo que es bastante inusual en el resto del país, pero bueno ahí yo no me meto y allá cada cual con sus tradiciones y costumbres, pero cuando hablamos de "Solidaridad" hay muchas cosas que NO nos encajan, me entiendes... ¿No?

NO, en lo personal no creo que Barclays hubiera podido hacerse con Lehman Brothers y, además, había interés en que ese banco cayera así como la mayor parte de la banca de inversión americana. ¿Sabes quién fue el claro GANADOR? Pues, nuestros "amigos" de Goldman Sachs...

Mira, amtt, os voy a adjuntar un trabajo muy serio que se hizo sobre Lehman Brothers y que es MUY INTERESANTE, sobre todo para hacer "comparaciones"... Bien, podéis ponerlo en "Favoritos" porque es muy largo y así lo leéis con tiempo o a ratos. Vale la pena, ya lo veréis...

- Lecciones regulatorias de la quiebra de Lehman Brothers | Black | Ola Financiera

Tenéis que ir al "Texto completo" y ahí clickar en el PDF.

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (9 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches a todos y como siempre, gracias por las colaboraciones. Hoy desde luego es un día en el que los metaleros estan/mos más prolijos y dicharacheros

Al margen de la anticipada hostia del Deutsche que crea un run run conservador hacia los metales, no creéis que el año nuevo chino también está hinchando un poco la gráfica? 

Francamente me parece demasiado rápido como para que mantenga un ritmo sostenido ( y aún no he terminado con las compras de inicio de año)::


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2016)

Hola, Morsa: Hombre, claro que debe haber influido el Año Nuevo chino en la cotización del Oro, pero éste empezó el pasado día 19 de Enero y el último tirón "bueno" viene desde el pasado día 3 de Febrero y aquí la implicación parece ser la "sangría" bursátil. Ahora mismo, estamos cerca del "pánico" y sólo falta ver cómo ha cerrado el Bund... Claro que a última hora ha aparecido la "mano de Dios" en Wall Street y ha evitado un auténtico desastre. Y ya veremos qué pasa mañana, pero parece que la jornada asiática va a ser tremendamente dura.

En cualquier caso, Morsa, yo estoy con paketazo en que no hay que correr tras los precios y sería conveniente esperar a ver si va a haber "ruptura" o NO de los niveles situados entre los $1200-$1225.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Feb 2016)

Coincido con fernando y paketazo en que hay que esperar acontecimientos, el oro tiene una fuerte resistencia por arriba que si la rompe puede dar muchas alegrías y subir con fuerza pero también se puede dar la vuelta y continuar su camino.

Miércoles y jueves habla la chica yeyé (Janet Yellen) en el senado y en el congreso, y todo puede darse la vuelta, por poco tiempo, hasta la próxima y la próxima y la próxima y...un día no habrá próxima. Ahí estaremos al pie del cañón. )














---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 02:18 ----------

Ah!!...y para aderezar lo del DB y hacerse una idea del gigante sistémico y enfermo que nos puede caer encima...







---------- Post added 09-feb-2016 at 02:22 ----------

pd: este subforo "Bolsa e inversiones" está oculto al selecionar nuevos mensajes al igual que sucede con el ático (otro subforo)...curioso ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

- Vozpópuli - Una recuperación... sólo para algunos

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (9 Feb 2016)

Me parece un buen análisis de David Galán en el que estoy completamente de acuerdo...un saludo a todos

Hoy traigo a portada de Bolsa General un análisis del Oro. El oro no ha brillado en los últimos años desde que en 2011 iniciaba su tendencia bajista de medio plazo, pero desde finales del año pasado se encuentra rebotando, aprovechando las mayores turbulencias en los mercados y la búsqueda de activos refugio por parte de los inversores.
¿Dio alguna señal de giro el Oro? ¿Avisó con alguna figura chartista tipica de cambio de tendencia?
El pasado 6 de diciembre en mi sección de bolsa en el periódico La Opinión Coruña avisé de SUBIDAS para el ORO ya que tenía una clara figura de doble suelo activada. que marcada probables subidas para corto plazo.
2 meses después de los avisos constantes en mis Seminarios debolsa o en el periódico, comenzamos a ver recomendaciones del Oro, eso sí después de fuertes subidas y muy lejos de los niveles a los que cotizaba hace 2 meses.
En este gráfico de corto plazo del Oro, podemos ver como se encuentra subiendo con fuerza tras formar, activar y cumplir figuras de doble y triple suelo, señaladas en verde y azul respectivamente y cuyos objetivos mínimos ya están cumplidos. El viernes rompió una directriz bajista de ulrtacorto plazo, marcada en azul y parece que va en busca del techo del canal bajista de medio plazo.
OroOro
En un gráfico con menos zoom para medio/largo plazo, podemos ver como el oro se encuentra en tendencia bajista desde el año 2011, cuando formaba, activaba y cumplía posteriormente una clara figura de doble techo en los 1.900 dólares zonales. Posteriormente rompía a la baja un gran rectángulo o canal lateral señalado en amarillo, tal y como avisamos en directo en 2013 en este ANÁLISIS del ORO.
OroOro
Desde entocnes la sucesión de máximos y mínimos decrecientes ha sido impecable. El oro superó este lunes los 1.192 dólares maximos de octubre de 2015, con lo que el gráfico confirma mejoría, con permiso del techo del canal bajista rojo.
A partir de ahora, la media de 200 sesiones hay que vigilarla como posible zona de soporte. Parece que los inversores han buscado de nuevo en el oro el activo refugio del que protegerse de las turbulencias.
En cuanto a indicadores tenemos:
El estocástico y el MACD cortados al alza con el RSI en zona de clara sobre compra. La lectura de los indicadores es positiva pero la sobrecompra acumulada anuncia que pronto podría necesitar una consolidación o descanso en la subida.
La media de 200 sesiones se encuentra girándose al alza y en los 1.113 dólares. La lectura de la media es positiva e indica posible cambio de tendencia. A partir de ahora habrá que vigilarla como posible soporte en el futuro.
En resumen, tendencia alcista de corto plazo del Oro y mejoría en el medio plazo, tras avisar con 2 figuras tipicas de cambio de tendencia como el doble y triple suelo que formaron y avisamos en los 1.045/1.047 dólares. El análisis técnico no es infalible, pero aquí tenemos una nueva muestra de lo importante que es estar atento a las señale soa visso que nos dan los gráficos.
David Galán
El oro lleva tiempo sin brillar

Comentar


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

- What do I need to consider when I invest in precious metals? - Q Wealth


- Setting The Record Straight On The Massive Gold Supply Conspiracy : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/02/fortaleza-dolar-podria-indicar-proxima-gran-crisis-financiera-2016/

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (9 Feb 2016)

Muy buenas

Esta semana ando sube/baja (como los metales) y no tengo tiempo para nada, pero he sacado un rato para conectarme y agradecer públicamente toda la información que sin contraprestación alguna nos facilitáis. 

Para aquellos que nos movemos dentro de los metales por instinto, corazonada o como se quiera llamar, pero sin base "técnica" alguna, considero muy de agradecer los comentarios que los expertos nos brindan y en especial a Fernandojcg y Paketazo.

Gracias :Aplauso:

Y bueno, a ver si la plata no sigue los pasos del oro, al menos hasta que cierre unos temas que tengo pendiente 

Gracias de nuevo!!!


----------



## veismuler (9 Feb 2016)

Efectiviwonder gracias a todos...que mariquitas como sujetan el precio del oro cuando falta media hora para apertura americanski..no quieren que atraviese los 1200..ehhhehhhehhhehhhehhhehhhehhh
Os acordáis de esta noticia? remember, remember

Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

ya hace...pero cada día está más cerca..je,je


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Parece que la "sangre" sigue corriendo por los mercados bursátiles y, sobre todo, en el sector bancario. Recuerdo un post mío del pasado mes en el que comentaba la situación de "quiebra" de los bancos portugueses e italianos, también del sistema financiero francés e incidía en el gran "tapado": el Deutsche Bank. Y de la Banca española decía que mejor no hablar... Bueno, pues ya vemos cómo se está desencadenando todo... ¿No? ¡Ojo! porque sigo pensando que no tardarán mucho en frenar las actuales caídas, aunque la "pendiente" es ya muy pronunciada, pero después NO os confiéis... Esto NO se terminará ahí, será simplemente una parada "técnica" y luego estoy convencido de que volverán las caídas.

Por cierto, hace un rato el Crudo andaba por los $28,33 y ya comentamos, tanto paketazo como yo, que no había que "emocionarse" y hay que esperar a ver por dónde rompe con fuerza en el rango $27-$30... Los que estén "dentro", NADA, mantened la calma y no miréis la cotización si el plazo es a largo y que sería lo más prudente. A corto, y no sé si a medio plazo, se van a ver fuertes "bandazos". La situación de la Economía mundial es más grave de lo que os "cuentan"...

Bueno, vamos con las noticiad que voy a enlazar...

Tiene HUEVOS que un Banco de inversión como Goldman Sachs se cuestione la "eficacia" del Capitalismo y eso ya dice MUCHO...

- Goldman Sachs Says It May Be Forced to Fundamentally Question How Capitalism Is Working - Bloomberg Business

Y éste va sobre los Bancos...

- How Europe's Banks Got Hit by a Perfect Storm in Five Charts - Bloomberg Business

A continuación uno sobre la Plata y en la que estoy observando "detalles" muy interesantes... Por ejemplo, hoy el Cobre está cayendo fuertemente y la Plata sube un poco, pero SUBE, por tanto totalmente desacoplada del Cobre y eso sólo puede deberse a una razón: ahora se está teniendo en cuenta su valor monetario y no el industrial...

- Silver Prices: Major Economic Indicators Suggest Silver Could Soar

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (9 Feb 2016)

¿queréis sentiros como los viejos vaqueros del oeste americano buscando oro? 

De casualidad he encontrado este "juego" de Comansi que contiene oro de verdad :8:

FIEBRE DEL ORO TUTORIAL - YouTube







25 euros en Amazon.


----------



## paketazo (9 Feb 2016)

*cegador* menudo puntazo de juego...esperemos que no se ponga de moda "obligada" las próximas navidades.

Suelo ver ocasionalmente "dentro de lo poco que miro la TV", unos documentales de la fiebre del oro y otro de unos buzos en Alaska dragando oro del fondo.

En el primero de los casos el de la fiebre del oro, es impresionante el lote de curre, maquinaria pesada, y horas, además de gastos miles que cuesta extraer una puñetera onza de oro de la tierra...al final del programa pesan cantidades ya decentes de incluso varios kilos, pero descontado todo el gasto que tienen apenas sacan lo que un salario medio en este país de media.

Luego lo de los buzos...yo tengo una titulación profesional de buzo, y os puedo asegurar que tirarse 8 horas dragando arena y lodo a 8 o 10 metros de fondo, es un crimen contra la salud de cualquier ser humano.

Más de 4 horas ya es una burrada, y siempre a fondos escasos, pero 8 horas en aguas a 4 grados de temperatura para scar la "miseria" que sacan...más me parece que estoy viendo un documental de extracción de oro en el tercer mundo que en EEUU.

Lo dicho, cada vez que veo esos suplicios, entiendo que debemos valorar el oro como lo que es.

En cuanto a las bolsas, no os alarméis, el S&P de momento nada de nada, está ahí aguantando, de momento solo se puede decir que ha habido una sana corrección, el IBEX, pues más cerca de esos 7000 dónde se puede uno empezar a plantear algo "si se tercia".

El oro, pues siguiendo el guion, ojo que si las bolsas rebotan, podría regalarnos los 1050$ OZ, o la zona de 1030$, esta última no debería perderse, si no de vuelta a empezar, pero tampoco os ilusionéis, pues si percute los 1200$ habrá fiesta.

El € nos está regalando un buen rally, ojo la cota de 1,15$/€ si se da, es un punto clave, y dudo que pueda perforarlo durante mucho tiempo. Lo comento, pues puede ser otro buen motivo para plantearse comprar algo referenciado en $...como el oro por ejemplo.

Por lo demás, gracias por los aportes, y veremos como evoluciona la semana...pienso que la RV rebotará de aquí a viernes, pero claro, lo que yo piense es humo en la niebla.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## L'omertá (9 Feb 2016)

cegador dijo:


> ¿queréis sentiros como los viejos vaqueros del oeste americano buscando oro?
> 
> De casualidad he encontrado este "juego" de Comansi que contiene oro de verdad :8:
> 
> ...




Pongame 5!!!!


----------



## frisch (9 Feb 2016)

La prensa gabacha del statu quo ya anuncia sin pudor que los bancos podrían irse al garete.

Sonrío ácidamente por cómo presentan los titulares para el borreguismo cultureta (ya que hablo de Le Monde, Courrier International ...) como si la cosa fuera algo inesperado de lo cual es necesario "informar" a los lectores tan apreciados y tan preciados.

Es vomitivo.

Es como asistir a un espectáculo en la Plaza Cataluña de Barcelona (o en la del Sol de Madrid) en la que un señor le explica a un viandante cómo se le puede robar la cartera sin que se dé cuenta, que tenga cuidado y que, finalmente, el susodicho señor, se la roba de verdad.

La portada de Le Monde del 10 de febrero dice:

_Et si les banques faisaient replonger le monde_
(Y, si los bancos volviesen a hundir el mundo)

Le Monde.fr - Actualité à la Une (en la columna de la derecha a media página, el enlace de la edición del 10 de febrero para suscriptores).

Courrier International

_Banques: La grande dégringolade._
Bancos: La caída en picado

Finances. Banques : la grande dégringolade | Courrier international

Pero bueno, no nos olvidemos: Le Monde es un periódico que crea opinión en medio mundo y, opinión, implica voto y voto implica mandar.

Es curioso lo del mundo en este siglo XXI.

Los sindicatos han perdido credibilidad de manera generalizada.
Los partidos políticos, también.
Los medios de comunicación siguen siendo credibles, si se llaman: Le Monde, El País, Clarín, El Nacional, Washington Post, New York Times, Der Spiegel, Le Soir, The Independent ...

¿Quiénes son los dueños de estos medios de comunicación que crean opinión?

Pues los mismos que financian los sindicatos y los partidos políticos.

Todo queda en la famigglia.


----------



## Ircapo (10 Feb 2016)

Hace tiempo pregunté esto, pero la respuesta no me convenció. De hecho ni la recuerdo.
En la situación actual que todos conocemos. ¿Por qué China, India, Rusia, etc compran a manos llenas y Estados Hundidos no?
¿Qué pasa, que son más tontos que todos? De eso estoy convencido que no. A día de hoy por desgracia son los que llevan las cosas hacia donde quieren, aunque ya les queda menos.
Con darle a la impresora podrían adquirir a espuertas y llenar esas bóvedas de fort nox que a todos nos da la impresión de que están vacías.
¿Saben algo que el resto no?
¿Dónde está el truco?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2016)

Hola, Ircapo: NO, no creo que preguntarás esto en estos hilos, ya que lo recordaría... Posiblemente, te refieras a otro hilo "metalero".

Te daré mi opinión: En Asia existe una fuerte tradición milenaria en relación al Oro y eso ya se percibe visitando algunos de sus templos. Quizás, el país más representativo sea la India y que -para mí- es el que más Oro posee en el mundo. Luego, ya vendría China... Digamos, por tanto, que hay una fuerte componente donde se mezclan tradición y cultura en relación al Oro y también a la Plata. No olvidemos que, históricamente, China siempre fue más "platera" que "orera", aunque eran tiempos -y no tan "lejanos"- en que la Plata tenía una gran utilización monetaria.

El caso de Rusia, y podríamos añadir aquí también a China, es más un movimiento "defensivo" ante lo que ellos "creen" que podría suceder en un futuro más bien cercano, del tipo "X" y donde se pueden dar un amplio abanico de posibilidades: turbulencias financieras, colapso económico o/y financiero, escenario bélico, etc., etc.

Bueno, EE.UU. en "teoría" tiene las mayores reservas mundiales de Oro y te recuerdo que tienen una deuda monstruosa que hace que tengan que dedicar cantidades ingentes de Dólares para pagar los intereses, que no el "principal"... Y, además, ellos saben que son el "Imperio" y que su supremacía se sustenta en sus portaaviones. Más claro, AGUA...

Saludos.


----------



## racional (10 Feb 2016)

Ircapo dijo:


> Hace tiempo pregunté esto, pero la respuesta no me convenció. De hecho ni la recuerdo.
> En la situación actual que todos conocemos. ¿Por qué China, India, Rusia, etc compran a manos llenas y Estados Hundidos no?
> ¿Qué pasa, que son más tontos que todos? De eso estoy convencido que no. A día de hoy por desgracia son los que llevan las cosas hacia donde quieren, aunque ya les queda menos.
> Con darle a la impresora podrían adquirir a espuertas y llenar esas bóvedas de fort nox que a todos nos da la impresión de que están vacías.
> ...



Porque si tienen la moneda más importante del mundo para que neceistan oro. Ademas para que serviria tener oro? lo que buscan los bancos centrales es evitar que la economia se desapalanque, porque la tendencia natural de la economia es al desapalancamiento, y si eso ocurre la deflación sera de ordago y no se salvara nada, ni el oro. Y ahora mismo vamos camino de eso, las bolsas ya lo saben.


----------



## Pedernal (10 Feb 2016)

Yo creo que a nivel particular tiene que haber mucho oro en los EEUU. Son la primera potencia económica del mundo y tienen capacidad de sobra para comprar oro a lo bestia. Si lo hicieran creo que el mensaje mundial sería parecido a un salvese quien pueda y todos querrían quitarse los dólares de encima. El dollar es una ficción que todos los países aceptan por miedo o porque les conviene. Si la ficción se rompe...


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (10 Feb 2016)

Buenos días,
Os dejo esta noticia de El Mundo relacionada con el oro y las bolsas. Me ha parecido curioso que medios como este empiecen a hablar ya del oro calificándolo de valor refugio ante la debacle de las bolsas. Vamos, nada que no sepamos ya los que visitamos este hilo asiduamente, gracias a las recopilaciones de fernando, paketazo y compañía.

Un saludo. 
(os sigo leyendo desde las sombras, pues poco tengo yo que aportar a este hilo)

Los inversores se refugian en el oro y la deuda alemana ante el &apos;crack&apos; bursátil | Economía | EL MUNDO

_Los inversores se refugian en el oro y la deuda alemana ante el 'crack' bursátil

La deuda alemana cotiza a cerca del 0,2% cuando a finales de 2015 lo hacía al 0,6% y el oro crece un 13% en lo que va de año

Dice la teoría inversora que un activo refugio es aquel que "en los momentos de mayor tensión, o cuando hay fuertes turbulencias en los mercados (...) se considera más seguro que otros". Según esta definición que ofrece Self Bank, "no hay una lista oficial", pero sí está globalmente aceptado que en este grupo están los "metales preciosos como el oro", y "la deuda pública de máxima calificación", incluyendo la de Alemania y Estados Unidos. Pues bien, eso es exactamente lo que se está cumpliendo ahora mismo.

En uno de los momentos de mayor tensión de los últimos años, con el temor a una nueva crisis mundial golpeando los mercados bursátiles, los inversores están buscando refugio de manera muy intensa en el oro y en la deuda alemana. En el caso del metal, éste acumula un repunte de casi un 13% desde el comienzo del año, cifra que contrasta con el 16,9% que se deja el Ibex, 17,3% que cede el DAX alemán, o el 25% que se desploma el MIB italiano.

Más espectacular aún es la fuerte caída que ha registrado la rentabilidad de la deuda alemana como consecuencia de las compras de los inversores. Así, el bund a 10 años cotiza sobre el 0,2% cuando al cierre de 2015 superaba el 0,6%, lo que supone una rebaja en el interés de cerca de un 66%. Eso ha provocado, de manera paralela, un repunte en la prima de riesgo del resto de países de Europa y, por lo tanto, de España, en donde el riesgo país está sobre los 150 puntos cuando comenzó el año en los 115 enteros.

Pero es que además, todas las referencias germanas hasta los ocho años cotizan en negativo, una situación totalmente histórica, anómala y muy representativa de lo que está ocurriendo. Y en Estados Unidos, el bono del Tesoro a 10 años también se ha revalorizado de manera notable.

"Hemos asistido a una caída generalizada de las bolsas mundiales, aunque con un impacto mucho mayor en el sector financiero, al tiempo que los activos considerados como refugio han tenido grandes volúmenes de compra. Los diferenciales de crédito y las primas de riesgo en la Eurozona han repuntado con fuerza, en línea con una percepción mayor de riesgo sistémico".

De esta manera explican desde Banca March el movimiento que están registrando los mercados mundiales, a lo que añaden que "la extrema aversión al riesgo que muestran en estos días se ha reflejado en la escalada" de otros activos como el oro .

También destaca "la fortaleza del euro", que desde comienzos de años ha repuntado más de un 4% frentea al dólar, "así como del yen japonés", expone Marian Fernández, directora de estrategia de Andbank, quien además afirma que ahora mismo hay "pocos lugares" en los que mantener a buen recaudo las inversiones más allá de los citados activos.

Asimismo, Fernández advierte de que "la realidad de los mercados bursátiles se ha visto modificada en apenas un mes", y señala que "hay muchas causas que explican la actual situación y encima éstas van cambiando continuamente".

En este contexto, y en lo que se refiere ya a la situación general de los mercados, están comenzado a surgir "no pocas dudas sobre la capacidad de los bancos centrales", prosigue la responsable de Andbank.

Esta afirmación también es compartida por José Luis Martínez Campuzano, estratega jefe de Citi en España, quien en uno de sus comentarios de mercado explica que "hoy en Asia he escuchado por primera vez en años algo que ya escuché al principio de la crisis en 2008: un analista se preguntaba en público si los bancos centrales tienen suficiente poder para contener una crisis de mercados". Por eso, la comparecencia que la presidenta de la Reserva Federal, Janet Yellen, llevará hoy a cabo ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos para ofrecer una evaluación de la situación económica se antoja muy importante.

Nuevas caídas

n lo que a la sesión bursátil de ayer respecta, los principales índices de Europa vivieron ayer otra jornada marcada por el rojo. Los que más sufrieron fueron la Bolsa de Italia, que cedió un 3,2%, y la de España, que se dejó un 2,3%. Este retroceso, además, supuso que el Ibex 35 perdiera los 8.000 puntos, un soporte sin el que se abre la puerta a nuevas caídas que podrían llegar, incluso, hasta los 7.200 puntos. Además, las plazas de Francia y Alemania cedieron más de un punto porcentual y Grecia, tras el desplome del 7% que sufrió el lunes, se dejo un 2%._


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para mi comentario voy a tener que abrir mi particular "Libro de P..." ya que una vez más nos visita nuestro INEXPERTO "racional" y al que invito a que haga "reflexiones", ya no digo "profundas, sobre lo que suele comentar y es que demuestra cada vez más no tener conocimientos sobre aquello de lo que opina, por llamarlo de alguna manera, ya que la "argumentación" sigue siendo nula y tampoco la esperamos, la verdad...

Según "racional" el Oro NO sirve para NADA y pregunta el porqué los Bancos Centrales debieran tenerlo... Mire, le voy a dar un "TOCADO" definitivo: Hace tiempo estuve mirando el Balance del Banco de España en 31 de Diciembre de 2014, bien en el apartado referido a "ACTIVO" aparece en PRIMER LUGAR el "Oro y derechos de oro"... Por cierto, me dí cuenta de que en dicho apartado había un incremento de casi el 11,80% en relación al 2013.

Además, en 2014 los Bancos Centrales adquirieron 477 Toneladas, es decir un incremento del 17% vs 2013, pero el único país que destacaba era Rusia y luego venían varios países asiáticos emergentes o VINCULADOS al Petróleo (eso tenerlo muy en cuenta viendo lo que está sucediendo ahora en el Crudo): Tajikistán, Kazajstán, Irák, Azerbayan, Isla Mauricio...

Y dale con la "Deflación"... Está claro que su "información" parte de medios de comunicación sesgados y, por tanto, "oficiales". Bien, una vez más le invito a que lea más Economía específica, que ya sé que es más "aburrida", pero le ayudará a que "aprenda" porque "saber", lo que se dice "saber" a Vd. no se le atisba...

Mire, en España, ahora mismo estaríamos en lo que conoce como "Inflación negativa" dentro de un proceso ya largo, a fin de cuentas estamos en la MISMA Crisis que comenzó en el 2008 y que ya se empieza a conocer como la "Gran Recesión". Y ésta ha supuesto en nuestro país la mayor caída del PIB en una serie histórica desde 1850 y que es cuando se inicia el estudio de este tema.

Y cierro por hoy el "Libro de P..." NO creo que le haya servido de NADA, pero SÍ que habrá servido para muchos de aquellos que nos leen por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2016)

Amplio un poco la info de Fernando  a mi también me resulta curioso lo del BDE:

Las tenencias de oro a cierre del ejercicio se elevan a 8.943,01 millones de euros, equivalentes
a 9,054 millones de onzas troy11 de oro fino, valoradas a un precio de mercado de
987,77 euros por onza. Estas tenencias no han variado durante el ejercicio. Su valor es
superior en 1.055,21 millones de euros al de 2013, como consecuencia del aumento del
precio de mercado (al cierre de 2013 la onza cotizaba a 871,22 euros), habiéndose registrado
este incremento dentro de las cuentas de revalorización del pasivo. El precio de
coste de las tenencias de oro es de 850,43 millones de euros.

Pag 13 de 53 http://www.bde.es/f/webbde/SES/Secc...esAnuales/InformesAnuales/14/Fich/balance.pdf

A vista rápida creo que es la única reseña.


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Feb 2016)

Con las inestabilidades de los mercados de divisas, de las bolsas, y de las materias primas, quien sabe si incluso el oro sería refugio. Igual que hay empresas que extraen petróleo u otras metales quebrando, las gold pueden llegar a no ser rentables porque su todos los precios sigan bajando (Cuando la unidad monetaria pierde credibilidad, es lo que pasa)


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2016)

Hola, L´Omerta: Bueno, tampoco decía que el Banco de España hubiera comprado, entre otras cosas porque NO me constaba entre los Bancos Centrales que compraron Oro en el 2014. Por tanto, lo más normal es que el "diferencial" positivo se deba a la revalorización, tai y como bien apuntas. Asimismo, es importante ver que España tiene Oro y no somos de los países que menos tiene, muy al contrario. Lástima que al seguir, en su momento, las directrices del BCE -que NO de Solbes...- nos "vaciarán" parte del "Tesoro". La "expoliación" realizada al respecto en la UE, y que siguió en otros países de Europa, daría para "pensar" mucho al respecto. Después con el tiempo, al "vaciado" efectuado en los Bancos Centrales, vendría el de los bolsillos de los ciudadanos con los "Compro Oro"... Vamos, todo de "libro"...

# LCIPM: No hace falta llevar la "imaginación" a situaciones "extremas" para saber de la utilidad de los MPs en momentos muy "delicados". Un ejemplo: ¿Sabe Vd. del valor que ahora tienen los MPs en Venezuela? ¿De su poder adquisitivo?

Respecto a las "oreras" o a la casi la totalidad del sector minero, es decir ya fuera de las extractoras de MPs, le diré que NO son rentables ni AYER, ni AHORA, ni "MAÑANA"... ¿Por qué? Simplemente, viendo la cantidad de Deuda que poseen y que en muchísimos casos no se podrá devolver NUNCA... pero así están muchas empresas y no solo las que se dedican a la Minería.

Y aún suponiendo una situación "límite", donde se dieran precios en los MPs muy bajos, probablemente nos encontraríamos con que el "dinero" más aceptado vendría por ese lado, pero tampoco tenemos ninguna "seguridad"... fuera de lo que nos dice la Historia y que suele "repetirse"...

¡Ah! hoy tenemos fuertes subidas en las Bolsas y espero leer algún artículo que haga referencia a que lo hace por la "inestabilidad política" en España. En realidad, es porque el Deutsche Bank se ha "disparado" y con él todo el sector bancario europeo. ¿Qué ha cambiado en ese banco y sector entre AYER y HOY? Pues, NADA... Simplemente, una reacción a la fuerte sobreventa existente, no hay nada más. Tampoco nos pilla por sorpresa a los que escribimos habitualmente en este hilo y ya indicamos que se iba a producir más pronto que tarde. Y que tenga una fuerte continuidad en el tiempo, pues yo NO la veo, de la misma manera que tampoco vimos que el Oro pudiera atravesar así como así los $1200... pero eso ya llegará. Tiempo al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## TDT' (10 Feb 2016)

cegador dijo:


> ¿queréis sentiros como los viejos vaqueros del oeste americano buscando oro?
> 
> De casualidad he encontrado este "juego" de Comansi que contiene oro de verdad :8:
> 
> ...



Ya me he comprado tres para los niños, me han costado solo 6 euros y pico, rebajón. Sorprendentemente las bolsas de tierra extra siguen costando 16 euros. Corred que se acaban 

Edito: en amazón

Tx por la info


----------



## veismuler (10 Feb 2016)

Estoy escribiendo desde una tablet.... Qué despacio escribo Je je.. 
Día de transición para el metal... 
A los más viejos nos alegrará volver a escuchar esto.. Buen día... 

Julio Iglesias, Stevie Wonder - My Love - YouTube


----------



## L'omertá (10 Feb 2016)

Estos cabrones estan tirando del cable hacia abajo con todas sus fuerzas pero no lo logran, poco a poco....


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2016)

NO, de momento, el Oro cae poco y el Bund tampoco está haciendo mucho caso a la comparecencia de Yellen ante el Congreso americano. A las Bolsas americanas, también de momento, parece que las está "convenciendo", pero habrá que esperar a los cierres de hoy y de mañana...

Y os dejo esto relacionado con lo que os comento...

- Vídeo | Tras los bastidores de la comparecencia de Yellen: un congresista le grita '¡usted no hizo nada!' - Bolsamanía.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2016)

Por si queréis pasar un rato entretenido...

- Conozca a Lloyd Blankfein, el mayor "mono" de Wall Street- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (10 Feb 2016)

Esta tarde he estado siguiendo un rato el streaming de la comparecencia en directo de la "Hon. Yellen" en el Congreso del País innombrable, con mi Ingles de "First Certificate raspadito" se entiende relativamente bien porque hablan despacito y a las cámaras.

Me ha sorprendido que el escenario de esta "comparecencia" no es el del que va a dar un discurso o una rueda de prensa, sino que mas bien se parece al escenario de un juzgado donde respondes ante el juez, y las preguntas no son siempre amigables.

Casi da pena esta pobre mujer, con pinta de abuelita adorable, intentando responder a las preguntas de una senadora negra vestida de rojo, de como un montón de "billions" regalados a los "too big to fall" (JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs, etc) pueden ayudar a disminuir el 18,9% de paro de la población negra del Bronx.

Hasta el verano del año pasado cada vez que hablaban los *Oráculos económicos de la era moderna * que son los presidentes de la FED y del BCE, las bolsas subían un 3%, convencidos de que estaban en buenas manos y que los Oráculos harían lo que hubiera que hacer para mantener vivo el circo.

Son las 20:00 y el streaming ha terminado, las bolsas americanas están planas, apenas suben ahora un 0,1%. Esta mañana subieron en Europa pero más bien creo que ha sido un rebote por las caídas de Lunes y Martes. 

Me da por pensar que cuando los mercados pierdan la confianza en los Oráculos Modernos y en su capacidad de mantener las cosas bajo control, será cuando el circo reviente de verdad.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2016)

*oinoco* las bolsas anticipan las noticias, no las noticias mueven la bolsa...salvo casos muy puntuales y extremos.

Siempre digo que las gráficas anticipan noticias, y eso lo aprendí hará unos 15 años, estaba en un valor metido (da igual cual), y entré cuando llevaba 3 semanas bajando, luego una vez dentro, uno espera que se gire "claro como no", y empezaron a salir noticias decentillas sobre contratos, cuentas, etc...y sin embargo el valor seguía cayendo. Desde que entré ya perdía un 15%, y seguía dando buenas noticias, y los fundamentales eran cojonudos...finalmente 2 meses más tarde vendía y asumí perdidas. Un año más tarde el valor doblaba mi precio de venta.

Ahora, si entramos en espiral bajista, ya puede hablar el mismísimo Jesucristo diciendo que va largo que esto se va al guano.

Igualmente como comentas, cuando el chart es alcista y claro, ya puede "llover estiércol en wall street", que seguirá subiendo.

Por eso los que llevamos años en esto nos fijamos bastante en medias móviles, y en canales con soportes y resistencias...no por que vayan a hacer lo que pensamos, si no por que cuando algo sube 100 veces es plausible que siga subiendo 101, y cuando cae 100 pues que caiga 101... las gráficas son una mera manera de interpretar la estadística de toda la vida, y vienen a decir el % de posibilidades hay de que suceda algo o no.

El oro está fuerte, no creo que nos lo dejen en 1150$ antes de que salga con fuerza arriba...no obstante, calma, 30€ arriba la onza, tampoco es la ruina de nadie cuando se va a comprar físico y a largo. Además, pensad como yo, si pago más, es por que todo lo que llevo en la saca también vale más.

Por cierto, mucho cuidado con las bolsas, hay algo que me huele más mal de lo habitual. No me extrañaría algo gordo en breve, estas subidas tan bruscas y rápidas son solo trampas de toros, prefería una subida del 3% en 3 días, que lo visto hoy.

Mucho cuidado, la banca huele a lo que lleva oliendo desde antes del 2008 como siempre hemos dicho por aquí, pero parece que quieren concienciar a los borregos de que "no hay nada que se pueda hacer"...cuando cayo Banco Espiritu Santo, yo lo vi mas que claro...fueron las barbas del vecino definitivas.

Y no nos olvidemos de Portugal Telecóm, que se fusionó con una brasileña y se iban a comer el mundo, y...

Eran vacas sagradas y ahora están en el "santoral" bursátil...repito...no os fieis, no hay nada intocable en estos tiempos...tanto quiebra Repsol, como Telefónica se pone en 4€..."es una forma de hablar"...¿está claro, no? 

Buenas noches a todos y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Feb 2016)

Hola, paketazo: SÍ, yo tengo la misma "sensación", aunque ésta no procede del AT y SÍ de esas "pautas" que suelo manejar, aparte del "análisis" de distintas variables. No tengo la "percepción" de que eso tan "Gordo" vaya a suceder de forma inmediata, pero su "Sombra" ya se está percibiendo... Todas las noticias que hoy he estado revisando son NEGATIVAS y lo peor es que quienes manejan el "cotarro" saben más que yo y me estoy dando cuenta de que son incapaces de encontrar una "solución" y lo PEOR es que creo que NO EXISTE... al menos, siguiendo este "rumbo". O hacen un giro de timón brutal o vamos directos al DESASTRE, sino estamos ya "dentro" del mismo.

Os selecciono dos de las noticias que he leído hoy, pero podría enlazar una docena de ellas... Prestad atención a lo que dice David Stockman y que es alguien que sabe lo que dice.

- Europe Banks May Face $27 Billion Energy-Loan Losses, BofA Says - Bloomberg Business

- Mutual Funds, ETFs at Risk of a Run Warns David Stockman

Por cierto, el Crudo "tanteando" con los $27 y si los pierde la próxima parada está en los entornos de los $26,19 y si se pierden éstos... NI pajolera idea de adónde puedan llevarlo... Y ¡Ojo! al Oro: sigue "tanteando" cruzar la "línea" de los $1200...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Os dejo una interesante entrevista realizada a Keith Neumeyer, CEO de First Majestic...

- Top Silver Mining CEO: Don't Laugh, We Could See $100+ Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Pinfloy (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, nuevo en esto. 

Viendo la que está cayendo en bolsa es un buen momento para empezar a comprar oro, o está caro ?

Saludos


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (11 Feb 2016)

No sólo es un momento apropiado, sobre todo si no tienes. Una oncita, dos si te las puedes permitir...
Sino que el momento es oportuno.
Por la sencilla razón de que _se puede_. Hay países en que no resulta tan fácil.

Pero sólo como seguro. No con intención de obtener rentabilidad.

Y en cuanto te familiarices con este hilo, irás viendo que no somos pocos los que confiamos tanto o más en la plata. La entrevista que acaba de aludir Fernando es una muestra del potencial que posee el argénteo metal.


----------



## Atzukak (11 Feb 2016)

tolón, tolón!! 1.207!!!

"It's Probably Something" - Gold Surges Above $1200; USDJPY, Oil, Stocks Plunge | Zero Hedge

::


----------



## veismuler (11 Feb 2016)

La Leche!! He soñado esta noche que estaba en Alemania y quería comprar plata... Y andaba preocupado por el límite de la tarjeta de crédito para poder comprar y quería comprar la onza de plata donde sale un puma... Je je.... Me lo paso bomba hasta durmiendo... Me voy a currar.. Un saludo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Feb 2016)

Buenos días. Cómo está el ratio oro petróleo??


----------



## veismuler (11 Feb 2016)

Perdonad si no doy las gracias a todos en mi tablet no sale esa opción...solo sale editar y citar..bueno otro análisis

Llegada del oro al Fibonacci 61,80% (1.207,6) del último tramo corto. La superación de dicha zona con volumen largo fuerte y su consolidación, nos llevará a olvidarnos de cortos por mucho tiempo, por lo que mientras no supere dicha zona podría pasar todo. Como valor refugio que es, recuerden pues que los índices entrarían en modo pánico de producirse la ruptura comentada al alza. El siguiente objetivo natural del precio siguiendo nuestro sistema sería la zona del Fibonacci 38,20% (1.380,9) de toda la caída desde máximos históricos (noviembre 2011) a los mínimos del pasado 3 de diciembre.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (11 Feb 2016)

Buenos días!
Vaya ostia se están pegando las bolsas en estos momentos. El Ibex pierde más de un 4%, le siguen el Dax y Eurostoxx muy de cerca.... El crudo cae hasta los 26 $ y el Brent apenas aguanta los 30$. Y a todo esto el oro y la plata disparándose hacia arriba!


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Feb 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Esta tarde he estado siguiendo un rato el streaming de la comparecencia en directo de la "Hon. Yellen" en el Congreso del País innombrable, con mi Ingles de "First Certificate raspadito" se entiende relativamente bien porque hablan despacito y a las cámaras.
> 
> Me ha sorprendido que el escenario de esta "comparecencia" no es el del que va a dar un discurso o una rueda de prensa, sino que mas bien se parece al escenario de un juzgado donde respondes ante el juez, y las preguntas no son siempre amigables.
> 
> ...



Me temo que los mercados están perdiendo la confianza porque ven que los bancos centrales han gastado todo su arsenal en medidas que sólo han servido para posponer el colapso. Y ya casi no les queda pólvora.


----------



## Xpiro (11 Feb 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Buenos días. Cómo está el ratio oro petróleo??



Máximo histórico en 70 años, y mucho más que se va a poner! vamos que con una onceja te vas a poder comprar una gasolinera...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vaya, vaya... Los comentarios que hicimos paketazo y yo antes de ir al "sobre" no podían ser más atinados... Está claro que si estas "percepciones" las supiéramos llevar al terreno "especulativo" ahora estaríamos en las "Seisleches", pero claro el "timing", la "disciplina" y la "pasta" más que "suficiente" son difíciles de reunir al mismo tiempo...

Bueno, repasemos lo que me he encontrado a estas horas... El Crudo en los $26,73 y ha llegado a tocar los $26,56, por tanto cerca de los $26,19 "pronosticados" antes de ir a dormir. Añadir que el precio del barril de la OPEP se ha ido hasta los $25,93... Y respecto a lo que pregunta Ladrillófilo, el ratio Oro vs Crudo está en los 45,5 barriles... de LOCURA y creo que NUNCA se ha dado un ratio histórico de esta magnitud. Agarraos los "machos" porque ya estamos dentro de las "curvas"...

También comenté en mi último post que el Oro estaba asomando la "patita" a los $1200 y los ha traspasado limpiamente. Ahora andaba por los $1217,90, pero ha llegado a tocar los $1220,20... Y la Plata también va bien: $15,455... Como comenté hace poco las GALLINAS empieza a buscar refugio en los MPs y curiosa la "miopía" de la que han hecho gala hasta ahora.

Y el EUR por los 1,1333, algo -para mí- "testimonial", aunque sé que paketazo confía bastante o ¿mucho? en la moneda "única", pero NO es mi caso en el corto plazo, aunque no es descartable que lo lleven a los entornos de los 1,15. Personalmente, ahora NO lo veo y más ADELANTE -pero bastante- ya veremos... Por su parte, el Bund a niveles "galácticos" e históricos: 165,655...

# Pinfloy: Conceptos como "caro" o "barato" son muy subjetivos. En el caso de los MPs, y de acuerdo a las "percepciones" que solemos tener los "metaleros" respecto a ellos, SIEMPRE estarán baratos si no se alcanzan precios de "techo" -el que sea en ese momento- y es que en la posesión de los MPs hablamos de "otra" cosa muy diferente a la de "inversión" -que puede serlo...-.

Le voy a poner un ejemplo: las Bolsas han caído MUCHO, eso podría indicar que están "baratas", pero los FUNDAMENTALES nos dicen que para NADA y eso lo están descontando los mercados con estas "sacudidas". Otra cosa muy diferente es que se observe valor en bastantes Bolsas emergentes, pero como para meterse ahí en estos momentos...

Y dejo esto de McCoy... al que le diría que eso lo percibimos muchos en su momento y que es de "libro". Sin embargo, el S&P 500 todavía está "fuerte" en relación al resto de los mercados. Y esa es una "invitación" a que haga hoy algunos movimientos en mis FI y PP...

- Google: Nueve valores sostenían toda la bolsa y al desvanecerse.... Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos y Calma... lo PEOR está por llegar y creo que aún le falta tiempo.

Edito: # gonzalor: Más que en los Bancos Centrales, se trata de la situación de la ECONOMÍA MUNDIAL y adónde parece dirigirse... algo que hemos advertido en estos hilos desde el pasado 2014...


----------



## frisch (11 Feb 2016)

China-Acero

Crisis del acero. En 2015, las compañías afiliadas a la Asociación Siderúrgica de China sufrieron una pérdida conjunta de 9.800 mill.$, contra un beneficio de 3.400 mill.$ en 2014. La industria china del acero, que representa más de la mitad de la producción mundial, se ha contraído por primera vez en casi 35 años, cayendo un 2,3%. La demanda de acero cae en paralelo a la construcción y la industria. El índice manufacturero de gerentes de compra cayó en enero por sexto mes consecutivo hasta 49,4, desde los 49,7 en diciembre. A este respecto conviene hacer notar que, por debajo de 50, el índice indica caída de la actividad. Oficialmente se han justificado los malos datos por la decisión del Gobierno de reducir el exceso de capacidad de ciertas industrias, en particular en los sectores del acero y del carbón. También influirían las fiestas del nuevo año chino, que tienen tendencia a paralizar el país. No obstante, el gran temor de las autoridades es que las inevitables y masivas pérdidas de empleo desestabilicen la paz social. El cierre de las denominadas “empresas zombis” podría dejar en la calle a más de 400.000 trabajadores. Frente a esta reestructuración las exportaciones siguen siendo un paliativo para resolver el exceso de capacidad. En 2015, las ventas de acero al exterior crecieron más del 20%, hasta alcanzar 112 millones de toneladas. La consecuencia ha sido un aumento del proteccionismo de los países receptores, que no pueden competir con los precios chinos. Durante el pasado ejercicio se han presentado 37 demandas en diferentes países contra los productores del gigante asiático. La mayoría de estas demandas han sido interpuestas por dumping.

_Fuente: no puedo dar la fuente, no porque la noticia sea secreta, obviamente, la noticia aparece en los medios, sino porque son informes que elabora un amigo amigo para un organismo semi-público_

_Edito. Bueno, en fin, la noticia aparece tal cual en Interné. Es del CESCE. No quería dar la fuente por deferencia hacia mi amigo._


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2016)

*Fernando* pocas dudas tengo, y supongo que te pasará algo parecido, que si pudiera currar sin presión, y sin la tensión que las perdidas y las ganancias generan en uno, que quizá no millonario, pero viviría bastante desahogado...pero claro...los mortales y nuestros sentimientos nos vencen.

Los bolsines europeos parecen un yoyó...el petróleo una losa de plomo, y el oro va retomando la senda de la coherencia como se comentó por aquí sucedería si las bolsas bajaban (*INCLUSO CON DEFLACION)*

Paciencia, todo llegará...creo que quienes afinen bien harán mucha pasta, pero nada de especular, hay que coger el toro (el oso en este caso) por los cuernos/garras...si logramos discernir 6 valores nacionales e internacionales en los que entrar cerca de suelo cerca es un 25% cerca al mínimo de 5 años), podremos sentarnos a disfrutar de una copa durante varios años, recostados en las plusvalías potenciales del oro, y en las plausibles de la renta variable.

Hoy mismo hace un rato, un amigo me ha dicho que va a meter orden en BBVA para mantener a 5 años...le dije que espere a ver el IBEX por debajo de 7000 (si se tercia), y empiece a comprar...le desaconsejé la banca, pero bueno, nunca se sabe dónde puede estar el premio.

También desaconsejé en una ocasión entrar en Gamesa cuando rondaba los 2€, y ya veis...así que aquí la clave es comprar con el índice tirado, si se logra y se tiene paciencia, casi cualquier valor que no desaparezca y capitalice decentemente subirá con fuerza llegado el momento.

Yo por ejemplo, por decir una, si viera BME a 15€, pues le metía 10.000€ sin despeinarme, y creo que dormiría tranquilo...es solo un ejemplo del ratio fundamentales/técnico, pero hay algunas más...Enagas es otra hermosa...ya iremos viendo si se dan las condiciones, pero de momento, dejadlo correr, más vale dejar de ganar que poder perder casi seguro.

Las bolsas han estado mucho tiempo muy arriba, y la distribución ha sido de libro, veremos el S&P como se comporta, y hacia dónde arrastra al resto del mundo.

*fernando* no es que confié en el €, mi problema es no confió una mierda en el $. La deuda de USA comparada con los problemas de la UE, es como comparar la cagada de una hormiga con la de un elefante...y cuando digo cagada lo digo en su más amplio sentido.

Cuando USA no pueda financiarse, por mucho papel que emita si no se vende la deuda, y los tipos no suben para hacerla atractiva, se van a comer un enorme mojón...que no digo que en Europa no nos lo comamos, pero creo que es más digerible.

Iremos viendo, pero sigo pensando que el € no es tan malo si se le compara con el todopoderoso $...aun que malos son ambos desde el aspecto fundamental para que nos entendamos.

Buen día, veremos como acaba la sangría, yo como me conozco tengo la pasta lejos del broker no vaya a ser que se me ocurra hacer una estupidez.

Un saludo.


----------



## plastic_age (11 Feb 2016)

Los que querían el oro por debajo de 1200 $ deben estar de mal humor.
Y lo que te rondaré morena.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, paketazo: SÍ, que seríamos "millonarios"... NO tengo la menor duda, pero yo a ese mundo sólo volveré por "necesidad" -y no la mía...- o por "venganza"... Es decir, ya llegados a la Jubilación y sin "presiones" y que NADA me importe, pues igual intento que pasen por la "piedra"-la mía-. En cualquier caso, si te digo la verdad, sólo hecho en falta la "adrenalina" que produce el "combate" algo parecido a lo que he vivido en el aspecto "marcial", de ahí la comparación. Por otro lado, no me gusta la MIERDA que hay alrededor de ese mundo y lo que se pierde en Salud y Humanidad.

De todas formas, en mi caso, estoy contento de mi situación patrimonial y la ambición hace tiempo que la dejé "aparcada"... No es menos cierto que he trabajado MUCHO para tener lo que tengo y miro alrededor mío y me digo: ¡Estás de puta madre! Algo que me hace sentirme un poco "mal" por esa puta realidad que vivo, pero tampoco es "culpa" mía que los demás se dejarán llevar por los "Cantos de Sirena" del Sistema y se embarcarán en un auténtico SUICIDIO y que no ha sido a largo plazo, muy al contrario...

Je,je,je... Yo, para evitar "tentaciones" innecesarias -me conozco- cerré la cuenta de mí Broker habitual y abrirla de nuevo es cuestión de un día. Conservo la que no utilizo -vinculada a un Banco-, pero ahí por las Comisiones sólo entraría con una visión de largo plazo (USO) y ahí es donde muevo una parte de mis FI y PP, que están referenciados a Índices. Hoy ya he dado pequeñas ordenes de compra y de traspasos... Ya dije que iba a construir una cartera a largo plazo entrando en las caídas y aceptando minusvalías potenciales, pero a 5-6 años ya veremos el resultado. Igual para entonces sólo valen los MPs que podamos tener.

SÍ, vamos a ver si el S&P 500 toca esos 1775-1750 puntos y NO creo ahora mismo que se vaya a ir más abajo en el corto plazo. Más ADELANTE, desde luego... 1500 y ahí una "parada" más o menos larga, pero queda tiempo para ver eso... ¿O NO? Vete a saber...

Pues, ya ves: yo no confío en el EUR, ¿Por qué? Es una moneda "provincial" sujeta al "Imperio" y de hecho éste la auspicio en su momento, por tanto NO vio "competividad" en la misma y SÍ un "corta fuegos" que ahora les está yendo de maravilla. Mira, paketazo, yo manejo más información del tipo conspiranoico y me parece que tú no lo eres especialmente, pero algo te está "cambiando" desde que andas por este hilo.

Antes leía a gonzalor que el mundo está percibiendo que a los Bancos Centrales se les estaba agotando la "munición" y que va... Tienen "menos", pero tienen todavía el PODER de MANIPULAR a su antojo. Os adelanto el tipo de "munición" que pueden utilizar: volver a "influir" para que los reguladores prohíban los Cortos -yo ya lo he vivído varias veces-, cierres puntuales en las Bolsas, problemas en las "ordenes" y lo que se están "reservando": comprar acciones de los Bancos... Estamos en un Sistema absolutamente PERVERSO y harán todo lo posible antes de CAER, que CAERÁN...

Por cierto, el Oro avanza perforando todo a su paso: $1226,80... Ese es uno de los motivos por los que yo NO creo en el AT, dicho con todo el respeto a los que creéis en el mismo. Y el Crudo va a poner a prueba los $26 y estoy pensando en los "amigos" de Goldman Sachs y su "precio objetivo"... Menudos HdP.

Saludos.

Edito: # palstic_age, estamos viviendo un momento "puntual" y para hablar de cambio de "tendencia" hay que esperar un poco más de tiempo. No creo que andemos muy lejos de un fuerte rebote en las Bolsas y entonces los MPs podrían resentirse de la actual euforia. Yo SIEMPRE suelo ser muy PRUDENTE y eso lo he podido aprender a lo largo de mi vida familiar, profesional y en los... ¡mercados!

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Feb 2016)

Pues esto va a toda pastilla hacia arriba.

Esperemos que no demasiado, que hay que seguir comprando


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> Pues esto va a toda pastilla hacia arriba.
> 
> Esperemos que no demasiado, que hay que seguir comprando



He estado ocupado toda la mañana, acabo pinchar para ver la cotización y no me lo creía... ¿Qué pasa, que se acaba el oro?

Yo en estos casos, mi intuición dice recoger velas y a casa, no compro nada. ¿Qué pensáis el resto? Intuyo que mañana viernes, meterá otro buen trecho de subida....


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: No hay que correr detrás de los precios y esa es una "regla general" que es prudente seguir... Bien, yo suelo aplicar siempre lo mismo: el "producto" me interesa y tengo el dinero, pues lo compro. Otra cosa es cuando ya vas "cargado" en el "producto" y entonces se trata de optimizar el "precio". En cualquier caso, hemos tenido meses en que se ha podido entrar más barato tanto en el Oro como en la Plata... ¿Hacerlo ahora? Pues, para los que vamos bien, NO y lo mejor es esperar un recorte y que se producirá, probablemente, durante el mes de Marzo y, quizás, empiece ANTES...
Ya ves como suelo ser bastante "contrario" al sentir del mercado...

Resumiendo, Arbeyna, en tu caso: mejor te esperas... Eso NO quita para que un día "X", cuando se derrumben los Índices, el Oro, y también la Plata, alcancen unos precios que ya estarán "fuera" del que estamos dispuestos a pagar, al menos los que nos movemos por este "mundillo". Yo NO lo espero ahora mismo, porque estamos viendo caídas en las Bolsas, pero NO un "derrumbe" y para eso hace falta que el S&P 500 "acompañe" y no al ritmo actual, que es de "procesión"...

Por cierto, Arbeyna, tú que eres eminentemente "platero", NO te pierdas mi post nº 2823...

Y el Oro sigue MACHACANDO: $1239,30...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (11 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, Arbeyna, tú que eres eminentemente "platero", NO te pierdas mi post nº 2823...
> .



Comprar ahora oro sólo revierte en que suban mis números, me quedo como estoy, y si vemos las gráficas de años pasados, subidas tan brucas, caídas similares, (ojo, que no tengo ni idea de esto, pero no me parece una reacción normal lo que estoy viendo)

Ya, ya.... de punta se me pusieron los pelos cuando leí:

more ounces traded on paper in a single day than are produced globally in an entire year. It's truly mind boggling.

So we've consumed 4 billion ounces of silver in the last 30 years and it's gone. It's not coming back. It's not in recycle. It's in waste dumps, it's in the ocean, it's in stuff that will never be seen.

Si es que está claro que tiene que subir, sí o sí, no hay más remedio, y el metal papel tiene que reventar, creo que cuando reviente uno, subirá el otro, quizá ese sea el final.

Un saludo


----------



## plastic_age (11 Feb 2016)

_


Arbeyna dijo:



He estado ocupado toda la mañana, acabo pinchar para ver la cotización y no me lo creía... ¿Qué pasa, que se acaba el oro?

Yo en estos casos, mi intuición dice recoger velas y a casa, no compro nada. ¿Qué pensáis el resto? Intuyo que mañana viernes, meterá otro buen trecho de subida....

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Cuidado
Sólo con dinero que no necesitas a corto plazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Cuidado
> Sólo con dinero que no necesitas a corto plazo.



A Corto y también a MEDIO plazo y aquí dejo a cada cual su "interpretación"... Vienen o ya estamos dentro de las "curvas" y va a hacer falta liquidez para el día a día...

Y el amigo Arbeyna en esto que comentas está bien puesto. Lleva su tiempo en este "mundillo"...

Saludos.


----------



## L'omertá (11 Feb 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> He estado ocupado toda la mañana, acabo pinchar para ver la cotización y no me lo creía... ¿Qué pasa, que se acaba el oro?
> 
> Yo en estos casos, mi intuición dice recoger velas y a casa, no compro nada. ¿Qué pensáis el resto? Intuyo que mañana viernes, meterá otro buen trecho de subida....



Yo estoy a la espera de ver los 1300 hasta entonces nada. Esperemos que siga esta lluvia dorada.


----------



## maragold (11 Feb 2016)

Hola hermanos!

Entro a saludar aprovechando que estaréis muchos por aquí comentando el subidón (1.100€!!! :8 de estos días.

Tiempos oscuros nos tocan vivir y las señales son negras, negras.

A los que han hecho los deberes... enhorabuena! Pero no bajéis la guardia.

A los que no han hecho los deberes... quizás estéis a tiempo. Tic, tac, tic, tac...

A los trolles que se han dedicado a vacilar... con vuestro pan os comáis la bolsa y los papeles de colores... ::

Abrazos


----------



## Atzukak (11 Feb 2016)

1.260 nanos! parece ke la Yellen la esta clavando!

:XX:


----------



## veismuler (11 Feb 2016)

Atzukak dijo:


> 1.260 nanos! parece ke la Yellen la esta clavando!
> 
> :XX:



La de bandazos que mete en el 5%..jeje


----------



## L'omertá (11 Feb 2016)

Canada sells off most of its gold reserves - Business - CBC News


----------



## Ircapo (11 Feb 2016)

Referente al mensaje que envié para compra de 17 chicharros. Con los bancos que trabajo sólo pueden operar con 4 de ellos. ¿Qué broker me recomendais que pueda trabajar con valores extraños con poca comisión? Teniendo en cuenta que no es para trading, sino dejar ahí las acciones unos añitos.

En cuento a la pregunta de por qué Estados Unidos no está comprando oro no me convence ninguna de las respuestas. Fernando, efectivamente realicé la pregunta en este foro, probablemente no en este hilo.
Te refieres a las compras de oro de esos países (India, China, etc) por parte de particulares. En el caso de esos paises está claro que es así. Pero qué me dices respecto a las compras de los bancos centrales que es más a lo que me refería. En USA no se hace ninguna referencia y de Rusia y China por todos lados salen noticias de las elevadas compras que llevan realizando estos últimos años.
Dices que el movimiento de Rusia es defensivo, ¿y el de China?. Creo que los dos piensas igual que nosotros, que el sistema actual se va al garete y el oro puede ser el futuro. Y la cuestión es, ¿Estados Unidos no lo ve? o es que sabe algo que el resto no. 
Según dices te crees la versión oficial de que tienen Fort nox a reventar? ¿Y por qué no auditan sus reservas desde hace más de 50 años? ¿Y por qué no devuelven el oro a otros países que lo tienen allí depositado y lo han reclamado?
Y que no compren porque tienen deuda monstruosa me vale menos. Sería precisamente al contrario. Conocedores de que tienen una deuda monstruosa deberían cubrirse y comprar oro para el nuevo sistema o para lo que venga, ya que la deuda no la van a poder devolver. Creo que nada tiene que ver que ya destinen "cantidades ingentes de dinero" a devolver sólo los intereses. Con fabricar más dinero para comprar oro les vale. Poco les limita devolver esos intereses para destinar miles de millones a la guerra u otros asuntos.
Lo de siempre, ese argumento no me convence. El tiempo dirá dónde está la explicación. Pero Rusia y China no están en mejor situación económica y no paran de comprar el metal dorado. China lo ha estado ocultando y aún así han estado saliendo montones de informes al respecto. Por lo que tampoco me creeré si alguien me dice que USA lo hace a escondidas. Esas compras quedarían reflejadas.
Dices que su supremacía se sustenta por los portaviones. Eso ha sido hasta ahora, veremos en el futuro. Rusia tiene más cabezas nucleares y no por eso deja de comprar oro.


----------



## frisch (11 Feb 2016)

Bueno, en fin, llueve sobre mojado y, la verdad, no debería contarlo pero es que esto ya huele fatal.

Los controles que ejercen los bancos o empresas p o r n o r m a t i v a e u r o p e a a quiénes operan en bolsa, son propios del Big Brother orwelliano (fernando ya está en marcha).

Te preguntan cosas que hasta no hace mucho eran del ámbito privado.

¿Cuánto gana usted?
¿Qué conocimientos tiene de este, este, este este y este producto?

Hay algo que no entiendo.

A ver si alguien me ilumina.

Yo puedo contestar: 3 mil euros al año y de los productos que me dice usted, ni idea o puedo decir 50 mil euros al año y los conozco todos al dedillo.

¿Por qué preguntan eso?

Lo único que se me ocurre es que para, en caso de hecatombe, no les empapeles o amagues empapelarlos.

Recuerdo que es por p o r n o r m a t i v a e u r o p e a.

Es lo primero que te dice la amable señorita cuando te llama por teléfono. Seis veces me han llamado en dos días pero como el teléfono empezaba por 666 (número emblemático) y luego toda una ristra de números pues no he cogido hasta que me he rendido.

_Edito: ¿Algún consejo sobre qué contestarles cuando me envíen el formulario? La señorita lo quería hacer por teléfono, yo le he dicho que envíe el formulario por Correos (no por correo)._


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Ircapo: Vamos a ver, que el Gobierno de los EE.UU. NO haga compras de Oro, NO quiere decir que los que "mandan" de VERDAD no lo estén haciendo y aquí me refiero a las grandes Corporaciones. ¿Sabes tú acaso el Oro que pueden tener Gates, Buffett, Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan...? Seguro que mucho más que muchos Bancos Centrales del mundo... Por no hablar de multimillonarios "desconocidos" por estos lares, ya sean hindúes, chinos, rusos, etc. Insisto, y es "rastreable" con datos, que la mayor parte del Oro está en manos PRIVADAS. Un simple ejemplo: Posiblemente, muchos conforeros tengan más Oro que todo el barrio o zona residencial donde vivan y si esto lo traslada de "mini" a "maxi" pues puedes tener una mejor composición de lugar.

La Historia de Roma me dice que cuando necesitaban Oro y Plata se las "arreglaban" para declarar la guerra a quien se pusiera a "tiro"... Y luego ya "imprimían" más... Que tampoco las cosas han cambiado tanto en el tiempo. Y el "Imperio" hoy en día son los EE.UU. y el "botín de guerra" lo tienen ahí "afuera. Vamos, que todos sabemos de dónde salió buena parte del Oro que tienen: ¿Recordamos el Oro que se "agenciaron" durante y tras la II WW? Posiblemente, tengan más Oro del declarado oficialmente... Y aquí, como en todo, dependerá de la información que uno haya manejado.

Que Rusia está comprando Oro es algo evidente y, además, lo publican regularmente y sin las "ambigüedades" que nos llegan desde China... ¿De dónde sacas estas compras "fabulosas" por parte del Gobierno de ese país? Porque lo que se dice datos "oficiales" NO hay y los que tenemos NO se acercan para NADA a las "especulaciones" que existen en torno al Oro que poseen. En lo personal, pienso que tienen bastante más del que dicen, pero no es menos cierto que el Oro chino está en manos PRIVADAS. Ahora bien, si me lo puedes rebatir con datos "oficiales" que se puedan contrastar, pues adelante... y ya te digo que NO vas a poder.

Por consiguiente, lo que pueda existir en Fort Knox o en el Banco Central de China es una cuestión de FÉ o de "creencias" NO avaladas por la CERTEZA...

Y Rusia ha avanzado mucho en el tema balístico, y posiblemente ahí ande por delante de los EE.UU., pero en general militarmente es muy inferior a los EE.UU. y lo SABEN unos y otros. En cualquier caso, también SABEN que en una guerra abierta los daños serían tan considerables que objetivamente NO merece la PENA, pero aquí ya dependen de lo que decidan unas determinadas "élites", por tanto yo no descarto nada en ese sentido.

Respecto al Broker, podrías mirarte a DEGIRO, aunque yo no he trabajado con ellos... pero creo que tienen una amplia variedad en cuanto al acceso a acciones, incluso las más "raras". Bueno, no pierdes nada en informarte.

# frisch: Eso que cuentas ya hace unos años que se produce, aunque últimamente se está "recrudeciendo" y entran más en los datos "personales"... ¿Qué puedes hacer? Cuando yo me "huelo" según qué cosas, pues se recurre a las mentiras "piadosas" y tampoco pienses que van a comprobar nada. Son simples formulaciones que ahora están de "moda"...

Más tarde vuelvo y os enlazaré algo interesante...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2016)

Manda huevos como ha funcionado la rotura de los 1200$ OZ...no esperaba que fuera tan rápido, ya dije que se haría cuesta arriba la llegada a los 1200$, y contaba una semanita de relax, pero solo ha necesitado un día para retomar la senda alcista.

Gallinas cobijándose en el corral, ¿no *Fernando*?

Bueno, yo siempre soy cauteloso en estos menesteres, pero la cosa pinta muy bien de momento, ahora mismo aun que bajase de nuevo a buscar el soporte de los 1050$, cosa que dudo, las bolsas deberían subir un 20%, cosa que también dudo, por lo tanto, me quedo quieto como estoy.

para comprar más, también esperare a ver el indicador de fuerza relativa (RSI) en zona neutral. Me da igual que el oro esté en 1300$ o en 1150$, pero nada de correr detrás de los precios *jamás*, además presupongo que quién más y quién menos de los que andamos por aquí, (incluido *racional*), llevamos mínimo un 15% de capital inversor en metal, así que nada de prisas.

Sigo creyendo que USA se revolverá hasta el final antes de dejar caer sus índices, pero algún día claudicará, no sé si ya de esta, o todavía seguirá con los "puñeteros" dientes de sierra en las gráficas.

*IRcapo* mírate Interactive Brokers. es de lo más barato.


En cuanto al motivo de que USA no compre oro, es evidente, no lo necesita. Su riqueza se basa en la tecnología, y poder armamentístico. Y te guste o no, si quieres comprarte un medicamento último modelo, pasarás por caja de una pharma USA, si quieres un microprocesador de lo mejorcito, pasarás por el mercado USA, si pretendes hacerte con el mejor avión de combate, más de lo mismo, las mejores universidades, 270 premios Nobel, la mejor academia de cine, mayor numero de medallas olímpicas, mayor número de satélites en órbita, país que más lejos ha llegado en la exploración espacial y cuántica...¡oro!...el oro es para los que no tenemos nada a lo que agarrarnos.

*Frisch* veo que estás haciendo el cuestionario de conveniencia de productos complejos... ¿Qué vas a comprar?...¿ETF, derivados, warrants...?

Pillín, algo has visto por ahí...canta claro conforero. 

Por cierto cuando hagas el formulario por a todo que eres un "puto experto"...el amo de las finanzas, experiencia de décadas...si pones que no tienes ni papa, no te dejaran operar con derivados ni warrants, OTC,...solo podrás comprar acciones. Todo eso es para evitar pillarse los dedos por lo que está sucediendo con las preferentes, que todo dios alega que era un producto complejo en los pleitos, y que el banco no les había informado...es más o menos como cuando te vas a operar de algo y firmas un consentimiento por si el matasanos mete la pata...

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (11 Feb 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch* veo que estás haciendo el cuestionario de conveniencia de productos complejos... ¿Qué vas a comprar?...¿ETF, derivados, warrants...?
> 
> Pillín, algo has visto por ahí...canta claro conforero.
> 
> .../...




Para nada paketazo, para nada, yo el único ET que conozco es aquel que decía que quería volver a su casa.


----------



## Flip (11 Feb 2016)

Buen día para el oro pero yo no me emocionaría demasiado cautela y seguir poco a poco acumulando 

Cuando habláis de un 15% del patrimonio en metal .. Depende del patrimonio

Parece que pronto tenemos noticias buenas para el petróleo...


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, Flip: SÍ, hay comentarios que indican que el Ministro de Petróleo de Irán se ha mostrado dispuesto a negociar con Arabia Saudita y Rusia una posible reducción en la producción del Crudo de alrededor de un millón de barriles. En fin, ya veremos... Últimamente, se han lanzado muchos "globos sonda" al respecto y falta ver si éste que nos ocupa no es uno más.

Flip, hablamos de Patrimonios "normalitos"...

Pues, SÍ, el "escape" en el Oro es muy interesante, pero todavía NO podemos hablar de cambio de tendencia y habrá que esperar unos días. Yo sigo pensando en que más pronto que tarde habrá un fuerte rebote en las Bolsas, aunque éste tampoco creo que vaya a ser perdurable en el tiempo... Si eso sucediera, lo "normal" es que muchas GALLINAS volvieran a la "ludopatía" bursátil.

La lectura "positiva" que saco de lo que estamos viviendo es que cuando vengan bien "duras", los MPs reaccionarán como lo han hecho hoy, pero a lo "bestia"... Tiempo al tiempo y mientras a seguir comentando la "jugada".

Luego, vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## Flip (11 Feb 2016)

Fernando
Rostchild previsión petróleo 50 usd warning buying Signal hoy hasta aquí puedo leer


----------



## kikepm (11 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, en fin, llueve sobre mojado y, la verdad, no debería contarlo pero es que esto ya huele fatal.
> 
> Los controles que ejercen los bancos o empresas p o r n o r m a t i v a e u r o p e a a quiénes operan en bolsa, son propios del Big Brother orwelliano (fernando ya está en marcha).
> 
> ...



Frisch, no le des más vueltas. No es otra cosa que el cumplimiento de una normativa europea llamada MIDIF, relativa a la seguridad de los inversores. Supuestamente, los brokers e intermediarios deben advertir (y llegado el caso, impedir operar) a los inversores inexpertos sobre la coneniencia de determinados tipos de productos.

En mi opinión no es otra cosa que papel mojado, alguien en la UE tuvo la ocurrencia de que advertir sobre los riesgos de los derivados como CFDs y otros era la forma idónea de prevenir que los humildes perdieran.

En la práctica, creo, el expolio discurre por otros cauces, por lo que advertir a alguien que va a "jugar" a la bolsa de lo peligroso que es no es otra cosa que una soberana memez, máxime cuando la volatilidad, los gaps revienta cuentas o las debacles a lo franco suizo son provocados directa o indirectamente por las politicas de los mismos que promueven estas normativas absurdas que sirven a lo sumo para cubrir las apariencias.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Feb 2016)

Hola, Flip: Gracias por la información y viniendo de ti nada más que decir. Eso SÍ, los $50 los veo y NO tengo tan claro que vaya a ser en el corto plazo, a no ser que pase algo "Gordo", pero a nivel geopolítico... Hoy el Crudo ha "tanteado" incluso un pelín por debajo del precio que dí ayer: 26,06 vs 26,19... Luego, se ha ido bastante más arriba, pero está todo tan "enrarecido" que no sabemos por dónde acabará saliendo todo esto. A corto plazo creo que acabarán tomando el "control" de la situación. Y lo digo porque los Índices americanos, a pesar de las caídas, están aguantando muy bien en relación a otras plazas bursátiles.

Sin embargo, estos precios en el Crudo son MUY BUENOS con una visión de largo plazo o, al menos, esa es la "percepción" que yo tengo en relación a esta Materia Prima. Por supuesto, que me puedo equivocar, pero las "probabilidades" apuntan a todo lo contrario. Lástima, que a nivel de petroleras NO parezca que sea el mejor momento para entrar y yo me las miraré cuando el S&P 500 alcance los 1500 puntos... y para eso creo que queda aún bastante tiempo. Ya veis que NO soy excesivamente bajista respecto a las Bolsas americanas y ya me pronunciaré cuando se alcancen los 1775-1750 puntos... si es que se "tocan" en la actual caída.

Y os dejo un par de artículos... Interesante el artículo sobre los Bancos chinos y mucho Bla, bla, bla... elogiando a China y sus supuestas compras de Oro, cuando ese país es más de lo MISMO y con la misma PODREDUMBRE...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/02/10/kyle-bass-c...s-banks-subprime-losses-in-credit-crisis.html

- Gold Will Smell Blood of Negative Rates-Peter Schiff | Greg Hunter

Saludos.


----------



## santia (12 Feb 2016)

Ircapo dijo:


> Hace tiempo pregunté esto, pero la respuesta no me convenció. De hecho ni la recuerdo.
> En la situación actual que todos conocemos. ¿Por qué China, India, Rusia, etc compran a manos llenas y Estados Hundidos no?
> ¿Qué pasa, que son más tontos que todos? De eso estoy convencido que no. A día de hoy por desgracia son los que llevan las cosas hacia donde quieren, aunque ya les queda menos.
> Con darle a la impresora podrían adquirir a espuertas y llenar esas bóvedas de fort nox que a todos nos da la impresión de que están vacías.
> ...





Hola, 

Ya se ha hablado de este asunto en otras ocasiones. Seguramente una de las razones pueda ser esta:

TOP WORLD OFFICIAL GOLD HOLDINGS - February 2016 - Latest World Official Gold Reserves | World Gold Council

United States
Tonnes=8.133,5 - % of reserves=72%

Germany	
Tonnes=3.381,0 - % of reserves=66%

Italy
Tonnes=2.451,8 - % of reserves=64%

France
Tonnes=2.435,6 - % of reserves=60%

China
Tonnes=1.762,3 - % of reserves=2%

Russia
Tonnes=1.392,9 - % of reserves=13%


----------



## timi (12 Feb 2016)

buenos días ,,,,

JPM: "Things Have Gotten Out Of Control: People Have More Confidence In Gold Than In Paper Money" | Zero Hedge

:fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Santia: Gracias por el aporte y, efectivamente, me refería a estos datos. Ahí ya se observa que China tiene muy pocas reservas en el Oro. Además, cuando las reveló recientemente lo hizo porque el Yuan tenía que entrar en la cesta de monedas que conforman los Derechos de Giro (DEG) del FMI.

Obviamente, habrá quienes duden de esos datos desde la "subjetividad", pero sustentada en la NADA... No hay nadie que sea más escéptico que yo en relación a los datos "oficiales", pero para analizar algo -lo que sea...- se ha de partir desde algún punto de "salida"... Su puede pensar que China tiene la "hostia" de Oro, pero con la misma "base" que si decimos que en la Luna hay "selenitas"...

Yo lo que tengo claro es que China tiene en sus reservas un auténtico "PAPELÓN" de "colores"... Además, el interés de China por el Oro viene desde hace muy pocos años. Y lo que resulta obvio es que Rusia SÍ que es un claro comprador, aunque también en los últimos años, y NO tiene ningún inconveniente en publicar lo que adquiere.

Y dejo este buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Mercados financieros y distopía: ¡vuelven los goebbelianos! (I)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

- Mentiras famosas y llamada a una alianza mundial para crecer | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Ircapo (12 Feb 2016)

China da la sorpresa tras publicar sus reservas de oro: se coloca por delante de Rusia - elEconomista.es
www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/07/banco-...entado-reservas-oficiales-oro-1658-toneladas/
www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/01/banco-central-ruso-record-compras-reservas-oro-205-toneladas-2015/

Ahí se demuestra que están comprando Chinos y Rusos. Sin entrar en si tienen mucho o poco. Si lo que se publica es todo o la mitad. 
Dejando de lado a los particulares, que igual comprarán (o menos) los americanos, que los chinos.
¿Pero por qué no hay noticias de estas por ningún lado de USA?
¿Y a ver si entiendo por que USA no audita, publica, devuelve el oro de otros países?

Me gustaría tener más tiempo para buscar la info.
Pero lo que está claro es que no hay ninguna información relacionada oro-Usa y mucha sobre oro-china, oro-rusia.
Que Usa tenga la tecnología y demás como dice paketazo no se pone en duda. Efectivamente es la primera potencia actualmente. Pero por el hecho de serlo no te asegura nada para el futuro. Deberás anticiparte y estar preparado. Y si las otras potencias hacen la jugada del oro en previsión de lo que pueda venir (igual que nosotros), por qué no la hace Usa?
Si son ciertas las reservas de Usa es porque ellos mismos están convencidos de la utilidad del Oro. Entonces por qué no aumentarlas y obtener ventaja sobre los rivales??
Y si no nos las creemos, qué jugada piensan que los Chinos y Rusos no?
Si sólo se basara en los portaviones la cuarta guerra mundial sería con palos y piedras como dijo Einstein.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

Hola, Ircapo: Cada cual puede opinar como mejor estime y, desde luego, NO tengo el menor interés en que Vd. cambie de opinión, faltaría más... Mire, tengo la suerte de ser un BUEN estudioso e investigador, de manera que en su momento ya enlacé -hace años- la suficiente información que demostraba que NO existía el Oro "físico" que la FED decía tener. Bueno, me basé en lo aportado por el congresista republicano Ron Paul y deje un vídeo muy demostrativo de éste vs Scott Alvarez, que era el Abogado General de la FED. Bueno, ahora tendría que buscarlo y no tengo tiempo ni ganas de perderlo... aunque en cualquier momento puede que vuelva a enlazarlo.

A mí, lo que SIEMPRE me ha "chocado" y eso explica -en parte...- la posición de los EE.UU. es que la FED sigue teniendo valorado el Oro en su balance a $42,22... Dicho de otro modo: al menos de "puertas afuera" NO le conceden importancia y, desde luego, desde 1971 han sido fieles a ese postulado. Y aquí no entro si equivocado o no, simplemente le constato una REALIDAD.

Respecto al "silencio" existente por parte de los compradores americanos es de lo más NATURAL, pero ahí tiene Vd. las ventas anuales de MPs efectuadas por la US Mint... ¿Conoce a Vd. a alguien que le diga el Oro de que dispone? Es más, si es "inteligente", le dirá que para qué... Así se desvía una "atención" innecesaria y, por otro lado, ¿conoce Vd. cuántos preppers hay en los EE.UU.? Se lo digo porque éstos consideran como "moneda" a los MPs y hacen buen acopio de los mismos.

SÍ, Einstein hizo ese comentario, pero a lo mejor le faltó decir que las piedras y los palos quedarían para los "perdedores"...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (12 Feb 2016)

Bueno Fernando..yo te digo que el día que tenga una tonelada de oro...salgo a la palestra..me comprometo a ello...je, je..

hoy tenemos al oro en un gran soporte en 1.204,60 USD por onza troy, mínimos del jueves, y una resistencia en 1.260,80 USD por onza troy, máximos la misma sesión. Así que mi consejo es que si llega al suelo...es buen momento de recomprar alguna monedita..en las webs que se actualizan cada poco.
Y ya vemos aspectos positivos je, je El oro sube un + 17,18% en 2016 y la Rentabilidad a 1 año = + 3,01% aproximadamente con las fluctuaciones de hoy...
Esto por decir algo porque con mi tonelada me va a dar igual que fluctúe o no un par de eurillos..
Gracias a todos por los comentarios...Una frase actual: Vale más una tierra con árboles en los montes que un Estado con oro en los bancos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2016)

*IRcapo* solo un inciso al respecto el oro de USA.

Si por ejemplo yo soy USA y no tengo oro pero tengo tecnología (la mejor que existe), y tu por ejemplo eres China, Rusia, India...y todo país acaparador de oro.

¿Qué piensas sucedería al cabo de 5 años si se instaurase por ejemplo de nuevo el patrón oro?

¿piensas que le iría muy bien a China o Rusia?

USA solo tendría que decir que a partir de ya, el que quiera un microchip X, tendrá que pagar una onza de oro.

En mi modesta opinión, USA no tardaría ni 5 años en recuperar todo el oro que quisiera de nuevo para sus arcas, y repito, USA no acumula oro por que no lo necesita para nada. 

Si tuviera el oro que dice tener, o incluso más, imagina que tuviera el 90% del oro extraído, y se vuelve al patrón oro...¿a quién coño le va vender lo que produce?, ¿a si mismo?

USA siembra $ por todo el planeta por que en última instancia los $ regresan de nuevo a USA, lo mismo sucedería con el oro, no tengas dudas.

Por cierto, Einstein es un científico muy valorado por sus aportaciones científicas, pero a todos los que le admiréis, os aconsejo que estudiéis un poco su vida como persona de a pie...igual ya no le veis con los mismos ojos.

Ojo al oro cuando los osciladores estén de nuevo neutros, veremos si entran compras de nuevo...ya os avisaré cuando se de.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Aro (12 Feb 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *IRcapo* solo un inciso al respecto el oro de USA.
> 
> Si por ejemplo yo soy USA y no tengo oro pero tengo tecnología (la mejor que existe), y tu por ejemplo eres China, Rusia, India...y todo país acaparador de oro.
> 
> ...



USA tiene déficit. No creo que los dólares regresen a USA ni mucho menos, o colapsaría.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2016)

Aro dijo:


> USA tiene déficit. No creo que los dólares regresen a USA ni mucho menos, o colapsaría.



No es que no regresen, es que ya pocos salen. Mira el DOW, Nasdaq...S&P...¿Qué es eso? Yenes, €...los $ regresan todos a USA, sin duda, salvo reservas bancarias mundiales.

La deuda crece por que es un crecimiento exponencial, y el de los dólares es geométrico.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Joder! si es de "cajón" que los USD están volviendo a los EE.UU. o algunos no os habéis dado cuenta de la ingente cantidad de Fondos que han salido de los países emergentes y denominados en la moneda americana. Por otro lado, ¿en qué divisa está referenciada la mayor parte de la deuda mundial? ¿Sabéis el cambio "extraoficial" que se obtiene por el USD en los países emergentes?

Yo soy el primero en "despotricar" sobre el USD, que es una "mierda pinchada en un palo", pero eso no quita para que sea quién MANDA y no veo que el Yuan, Rublo, Rupía india, Real Brasileño y el Rand Sudáfricano le hagan "sombra", pero para NADA... sólo hace falta ver la devaluación que llevan respecto al USD. Eso que comentamos, tanto paketazo como yo, en una puta REALIDAD y lo otro, de momento, son "ilusiones"... Y ¡Ojo! que los únicos USD que tengo son en formato Oro y Plata...

Sí, paketazo, hay personajes que han pasado a la Historia sin que se conozca su "auténtica" vida. Un buen ejemplo es Jean-Jacques Rousseau...

# veismuller: Yo lo de la "tonelada" de Oro NO lo veo, vamos a no ser que me caiga del "cielo" y no creo que el "hacedor" esté por la labor... Lo de los campos, arbolitos y todo eso está muy bien, pero si tienes Oro es mejor porque lo puedes comprar dónde tú quieras, pero bueno yo siempre digo que vivir y disfrutar de la vida no es tan caro si sabemos "distinguir"... Yo vivo al lado de la playa y en Verano me lo paso de puta madre con cuatro duros.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Feb 2016)

Bueno, yo sólo haré, como es mi costumbre, un comentario literario porque de lo otro pues no sé nada de nada. Pero, lo hago con el deseo de que aporte algo al hilo, un pequeño pequeñísimo plus.

Leyendo tu comentario, paketazo, muy iluminador, la verdad, sobre el chip y la onza, me ha venido a la cabeza que, en ese caso, apaga y vamónos porque no hay nada que hacer. A menos que aprendamos a prescindir (algo) del chip.

El mundo pinta muy raro en este comienzo del siglo XXI. No sé si se va al carajo o es un momento de inflexión mayor y nada más pero, lo que está claro, es que nunca más volverá a ser el mismo (entendido lo mismo como un proceso de continuidad sobre una misma partitura). Estamos en un momento en el que las cartas sobre la mesa son de un calibre que asusta. Con la carta de la "amenaza terrorista" se han trastocado todos los principios en los que se fundamentaba el mundo democrático parlamentario regido ahora por los intereses securitarios superiores a cualquier otro fundamento. Con la carta de la llegada masiva de refugiados, se trastocan todos los principios de ese espacio europeo abierto, común, defensor de los perseguidos y todos esos principios de los que hablaba Jacques Delors. Con la carta de los "too big to fall" se cae, una vez por todas, el concepto de Estado protector de su ciudadanos y, junto con esta caída, aparece a la luz del sol una miriada de casos de corrupción (no sólo en la piel del toro, desengáñensen los fans de los países nórdicos).

Yo creo que no vale con decir: "siempre fue así de alguna manera". Seguro que lo fue, no hay duda pero, esta vez, se ha institucionalizado, y se ha institucionalizado democráticamente. Esa es la gran diferencia. Democráticamente y globalmente.

Cambiando de tercio. En cuanto a las vidas privadas de los nombrados, soy de la opinión que cuando la vida privada entra en colisión con la vida pública (Rousseau) es deleznable. En su favor romperé una lanza. Corre la idea de que abandonó a sus hijos. No es exactamente cierto. Los entregó a instituciones para que se ocuparán de ellos porque él no quería hacerlo.

El caso Einstein, es un problema entre él y su conciencia.

Hombre, sobre este tema: lo que no es de recibo es que en la España de los 90 (y tan solo es un ejemplo, tanto en cuanto al país como a los años), el presidente del gobierno se pusiera tibio de farlopa y a Fulgencio Rodríguez Irastorza lo pusiera tibio la Justicia por el mismo motivo.

_Edito para desambiguar: en mi opinión Delors mentía y lo sabía._


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

Me ha gustado tu comentario, frisch, y estoy de acuerdo en bastantes de las cosas que apuntas. Precisamente, esta tarde leía un artículo que, de alguna manera, se acerca bastante a lo por ti expresado. Lo enlazo a continuación, entre otras cosas porque ya lo tenía en la "parrilla de salida"...

- ¿ESTAMOS YA AL INICIO DE UN COLAPSO ECONÓMICO? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Respecto a Rousseau, disiento totalmente... Mira, en mi época de estudiante -en uno de los cursos- me dediqué a "destripar" al personaje y recuerdo que mí profesor de aquella época elogió mucho mi trabajo. Bueno, entre otras cosas, se salía de lo "normal" en aquellos tiempos... me refiero a la capacidad de "criticar".

Bien, en su obra "Emilio o de la educación", Rousseau pretendía enseñar al mundo cómo había que educar y amar a los niños. Sin embargo, en la vida REAL, depositó en el hospicio a sus cinco hijos recién nacidos... Si eso NO es "abandonarlos", pues ya me dirás qué ES. En fin, está muy bien su obra "ilustrada", pero desde luego este tipo tenía una doble moral que manda cojones y ¡Ojo! porque aún recuerdo su biografía y conozco los "atenuantes" que se pueden dar a su actitud, pero que NO son válidos para mí.

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 12-feb-2016 at 21:04 ----------

Edito: Y las compras de MPs FÍSICOS disparadas...

- Something Big Is About To Happen With Gold & Silver : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Respecto a Rousseau, disiento totalmente...
> 
> .../...



No te falta razón fernando. De verdad, ésa es mi opinión, no te falta razón. Es deleznable que escriba L'Émile y él se dedique a endilgar sus vástagos a terceros, de buenas maneras, pero a terceros.

Pero, y esto lo digo desde la duda (madre de la ciencia): todo hay que ponerlo en su contexto.

Mira, Jules Ferry, fundador de la tan cacareada Escuela Pública Laica Francesa, vamos que la quintaesencia de la République, en un discurso el 28 de julio de 1885 sobre la colonización (gabacha), siendo él Presidente del Conseil d'État dice a los diputados en la Asamblea (lo traduzco (sin Google, a pelo); _los comentarios entre corchetes son míos_):


_"Se puede adscribir el sistema de expansión colonial a tres estamentos de ideas: las económicas, las de civilización, y a las ideas de orden político y patriótico.

Lo que le falta a nuestra gran industria... lo que más le hace falta, son las salidas... La concurrencia, la ley de la oferta y la demanda, la libertad de los intercambios, la influencia de las especulaciones, todo ello radía en un círculo que se extiende hasta los confines del mundo... Y, ese programa está íntimamente ligado a la política colonial... Es necesario encontrar salidas [de venta].

Hay un segundo punto que quisiera abordar... : es el lado humanitario y civilizador de la cuestión [colonial]... Las razas superiores tienen un derecho con respecto a las razas inferiores. Afirmo que tienen un derecho porque tienen un deber. Tienen el deber de civilizar las razas inferiores.

No hay compensación por los desastres que hemos padecido... [se refiere a un momento en el que Francia va asumiendo la pérdida de las colonias y a todo el debate que ello suscita en el hexágono]... Pero ¿por qué el recogimiento que se impone a las naciones que padecen grandes infortunios debe resolverse con una abdicación? [no se refiere a las colonias sino a Francia] ...Afirmo que la política colonial de Francia se ha inspirado en una verdad sobre la cual es necesario llamar su atención [diputados de la Asamblea Nacional]: una marina como la nuestra no puede prescindir, en la amplitud de los mares, de refugios sólidos, de defensas, de centros de aprovisionamiento."_


Jules Ferry, Santo Santísimo de la laicidad républicaine (porque no nos engañemos la laicidad también es una religión), fundador del fundamento de la République: las Escuelas Públicas Francesas. Vamos es que para los que no conozcáis a los gabachos, l'École Publique es como ¿cómo decirlo? pues como la Declaración de Independencia del País sin Nombre.

Bueno, mi opinión es que el salao de Jules hablaba en 1885 (o quiero creer que es por ello).


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Bueno, lo he buscado y aquí os dejo un fragmento del "combate" Ron Paul vs Scott Alvarez... Un KO absoluto el que obtuvo Ron Paul y dejó en evidencia lo que tiene la FED y lo que NO tiene... Por cierto, si es necesario, se pueden activar los subtítulos.

- Federal Reserve admits - We have no gold since .. - YouTube

Perooooo... ¿Eso le importa a los EE.UU.? Pienso lo mismo que paketazo: ¡NO!

¡Ah!, Ircapo, no sé si sabes que Ron Paul es uno de los mayores poseedores de MPs FÍSICOS de los EE.UU. Con decirte que llegó a "acuñar" su propia moneda y esa es una "historia" que algún día contaré porque fue muy "ilustrativa"... Realmente, Ron Paul es uno de los "liberales" que siempre me ha caído bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Ircapo (13 Feb 2016)

También soy un seguidor de Ron Paul y de otros muchos. Pero nunca es bueno considerar porque sí un "argumento de autoridad".
No voy en contra de tu opinión o persona, pero estaría bien que aceptaras otras diferentes a las tuyas y cuestionaras tus propias convicciones. Probablemente la edad impede hacer eso, ya me sucederá a mi mismo en unos años.
Es indiferente la cantidad de MP`s que tenga ese señor, creeme que yo no soy manco ni cojo. Y que conozco a gente que estoy seguro de que tienen mucho más que Ron Paul, referencias internacionales que probablemente tu mismo hayas citado en alguna ocasión (no lo sé). Y no por eso les convierte en poseedores de la verdad. De hecho estos cinco años desde los máximos de 2011 les ha quitado la razón a muchos o la mayoría.
Eso no significa que no esté de acuerdo con ellos en muchas cosas, pero su puesto no les confiere la verdad. Hay gente muy por encima de ellos.
Lamentablemente mi actividad no me permite dedicar el tiempo necesario a argumentar.
Realmente creo que no diferimos mucho en nuestra opinión, pero no me gusta el modo en que haces creer que posees la verdad y la otorgas a quien consideras.
Tu nivel es bueno, pero el cansancio aplaca la necesidad de escuchar y valorar. A mi me pasa muchas veces lo mismo cuando me veo rodeado de gente incapaz de escuchar o aprender, pero no presupongas lo que saben los demás.


----------



## santia (13 Feb 2016)

En relación con los últimos comentarios, si finalmente el oro físico pasa a ser la base del siguiente sistema monetario y financiero internacional:


China, Rusia y oro EEUU

Los actuales movimientos de China y Rusia tienen sentido pues se supone que servirían para estar mejor posicionados en ese momento. Por otra parte, EEUU, Alemania, Italia, Francia parece que estarían ya bien posicionados. No precisarían moverse para nada. No tendrían necesidad.

Todo ello con independencia del oro físico en manos privadas en el país en cuestión, que también contaría. Por eso en China se anima a los ciudadanos a comprar oro físico. Y por eso, también, en Occidente, no hay esa misma animación pues, en principio, (viendo esos porcentajes ‘% of reserves’) parece que no haría falta.

Se entiende que EEUU no quiera hablar de su oro físico, pues el ‘Nixon Shock’ en 1971 fue, en realidad, un incumplimiento de obligaciones contraídas. Por eso, también, EEUU no contabiliza el oro a precios de mercado (‘the book value of gold is currently $42.2222 per troy ounce’). Si lo hiciera, el BIS y muchas otras entidades intervendrían. (‘The US is already a golden outlaw!’).

Por otra parte, en la actualidad, EEUU sí que está respondiendo, sin ningún problema, a las peticiones de repatriación del oro que almacena de otros países. (‘During 2014 and 2015 we know that Germany repatriated just under 190 tonnes and the Netherlands around 123 tonnes’).


Dinero papel y balances de los bancos centrales

Seguiría existiendo el dinero papel (paper money), pues el dinero papel (o el equivalente actual, el dinero electrónico) es ‘el mejor lubricante (el más eficiente medio de intercambio de bienes y servicios) que ha existido jamás en la historia humana’. O sea, dicho de otro modo, no iríamos con la onza de oro a comprar leche porque las monedas serían intercambiables por oro, y viceversa, de forma automática, a través del precio (ya no manipulado) del oro físico flotando en el mercado.

Esto puede decirse que ya medio funciona con el euro. (El oro en el balance del ECB, de conformidad con la normativa contable armonizada que rige en el Eurosistema, se revaloriza a los precios de mercado vigentes al final de cada trimestre). (Hay ya más bancos centrales (India, Rusia, etc.) que también lo hacen). Actualmente, el porcentaje que representan las reservas de oro dentro de las reservas totales del Eurosistema es del orden del 60%. El objetivo sería llegar a cerca del 100%, con un precio no manipulado. (Por otra parte, en ese momento, las reservas en moneda extranjera pasarían a constituir un porcentaje muy pequeño de las reservas totales del Eurosistema).


Balanzas comerciales

El oro físico (y no la deuda, como ahora ocurre) es lo que fluiría para compensar cualquier desequilibrio de las balanzas comerciales de los países correspondientes. El desajuste comercial (bienes y servicios) en el plano físico entre dos países pasaría a ser compensado, principalmente, con un flujo de oro físico en sentido contrario en el plano físico y no por un flujo de deuda (en definitiva, de promesas de pago) en el plano monetario, como ahora ocurre. 

Asimismo, en realidad, no haría falta que el oro fluyera físicamente entre esos dos países pues el BIS podría actuar como cámara de compensación final.

Y los países productores netos obtendrían más oro físico. Y los países consumidores netos irían consumiendo sus reservas de oro físico. Y todo ello con independencia de las reservas iniciales de oro físico que dispusieran que, sin duda, serían un buen punto de partida. Pero lo que, en principio, pasaría a ser importante y esencial es que fueran países con balanzas comerciales equilibradas. 

(EEUU, estas últimas décadas, no ha sido precisamente un país con una balanza comercial equilibrada pues ha tenido un déficit comercial de alrededor de un 21% durante los últimos 30 años. Como unos 500.000 millones de dólares al año en bienes y servicios reales del resto del mundo. O más. Ellos, a cambio, han dado dólares. Han dado papel).


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2016)

*Fernando* posee la verdad absoluta y punto. *Ircapo* no se te ocurra negar sus afirmaciones, irás directo al limbo de la ignorancia por toda la eternidad. 

Además sus 140 años de edad le autorizan a que lo que él diga, se convierta automáticamente en verdad matemática, gracias a él, 1+1=2, anteriormente antes de que él lo propusiera, esta suma no tenía respuesta.

Y ciertamente está cansado, pues ha tenido que crear el mundo en 7 días, el pobre *Fernando* es un incomprendido, no oses mentar su trabajo hasta que cumplas más de 100 años de edad y muevas piedras de una tonelada con la barbilla.

Me he reído con tu comentario *Ircapo*, pero el trasfondo de todo lo que comentas, tengas o no razón, ha de ser argumentado con pruebas solidas y contrastadas, del mismo modo que tu las exiges a los demás, deberías también aportarlas para otorgar credibilidad a tus exposiciones...que al fin y al cabo, aquí no estamos para tener la razón, si no para que traten de quitárnosla, pero como ha de ser...argumentando coherentemente.

Una pequeña lectura:

Todos deberíamos temer el "Oilmageddon"

Un saludo y buen sábado a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ircapo: Ya te dije que NO pretendía cambiar tu opinión, que evidentemente respeto y que no comparto en buena parte. Tampoco has dado una "argumentación" en la que sustentarte, por tanto... En fin, no tiene mayor importancia, ya que tú seguirás creyendo en lo que quieras y yo también, así que vamos a dejar de "marear la perdiz" en este tema. Sin embargo, quiero dejarte bien CLARO que yo no escribo para "gustar" a nadie, más bien soy un divulgador de información y otra cosa es cuando entramos en el debate, donde exijo unos "mínimos", si queremos una digamos "confrontación" de ideas o/y de "conocimientos". Ahí, SÍ que soy duro de batir... Ahora bien, me abstengo de debatir de aquello en lo que soy neófito y en todo caso puedo limitarme a opinar, que es "gratis"...

Además, yo no pretendo convencer a NADIE, es decir NO soy un "predicador", a fin de cuentas la "Verdad" es algo tan subjetivo que no merece la pena pretender tenerla y, simplemente, me conformo con comprobar el ËXITO que tiene este hilo y por algo será... ¿No? ¡Ojo! porque aunque yo tengo un "peso" importante en el mismo, es la labor de muchos foreros que han y están colaborando en su continuidad y a los que hay que agradecerles su altruismo. Supongo que les sucede lo mismo que a mí: gustan de escribir y de expresar su pensamiento... Lo "demás" -el "ego"...- es menos importante de lo que algunos puedan creer.

Ircapo, cumplir años es buena "señal"... Lo contrario, suele ser "negativo" y es que el camino se ha acabado... Ciertamente, a medida que cumples años, te reafirmas más en aquello que tu experiencia personal te ha "demostrado", aunque si nos referimos al "Conocimiento"... éste NUNCA se alcanza.

Y lo dicho: NO tiene sentido seguir un debate -si lo ha habido...- que no nos va a hacer cambiar nuestras respectivas opiniones y que quedan ahí para que los que nos leen NO tomen "partido", sino para que consideren lo aportado -vamos, al menos lo mío a nivel informativo...- y luego que se formen su PROPIA opinión.

Aprovecho para dejar esto...

- Resultados: ¿Qué está pasando con la banca en bolsa?. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.

Edito: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: paketazo: Ya tienes "reservado" un lugar a mi diestra... No sé dónde, aunque probablemente en los Infiernos...

Saludos.

Me acabo de leer el artículo aportado por el amigo Santia y muy interesante. Imagino que se ha basado en los comentarios vertidos en los últimos posts.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (13 Feb 2016)

santia dijo:


> Por eso, también, EEUU no contabiliza el oro a precios de mercado (‘the book value of gold is currently $42.2222 per troy ounce’). Si lo hiciera, el BIS y muchas otras entidades intervendrían. (‘The US is already a golden outlaw!’).



Esta es una idea que me interesa mucho aunque no la termino de entender.

Cuando me enteré que el tesoro americano contabilizaba en sus libros, el oro al mismo precio que en 1971, 42 Dólares, pensé que era una manera de despreciarlo, sacarlo del pensamiento de la gente y del sistema monetario, para ayudar vender su principal producto: "El billete verde" como divisa de reserva para todos los bancos centrales del mundo sustituyendo al oro. No pensé que fuera una obligación.

Santia, Podrías completar esta idea del BIS, de verdad que me interesa entenderla.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2016)

SÍ, oinoko, también me gustaría que Santia desarrollará esa "teoría" -para mí lo es, a falta de mayor "concreción...-. Yo NUNCA he llegado a "entender" el porqué de la decisión de la FED de que en su balance el Oro siga valorado a $42,22 Onza.

El artículo de Santia está muy elaborado y es de agradecer cuando se presenta algo bien "construido", por tanto bien "argumentado", aunque luego pueda despertar unas dudas que pueden ser "razonables". Yo, personalmente, NO creo que volvamos al Patrón Oro, a no ser que "rediseñen" todo de nuevo y falta ver cómo lo harían... Entonces podríamos plantearnos un sistema monetario "lógico", basado en el Bimetalismo y que ha sido el más "habitual" en la Historia, pero está claro que eso sólo podría ser posible con otras "élites", sino ¿"imposible"?...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (13 Feb 2016)

Bueno ya se sabía..
El oro y el petróleo baten un récord del siglo XIX | Periodismo Alternativo


----------



## nekcab (13 Feb 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> "fernando posee la verdad absoluta y punto. Ircapo no se te ocurra negar sus afirmaciones, irás directo al limbo de la ignorancia por toda la eternidad.
> 
> Además sus 140 años de edad le autorizan a que lo que él diga, se convierta automáticamente en verdad matemática, gracias a él, 1+1=2, anteriormente antes de que él lo propusiera, esta suma no tenía respuesta.
> 
> ...



amen.

....

:XX::XX::XX:

En otro orden de cosas. Fernando, me ha dado por ver las gráficas del precio del oro desde 2009. Observo que los felices tiempos en los que la onza andaba por los 800€ allá por finales del 2013 pasaron a la historia (o al menos viendo la gráfica hasta día de hoy). En su momento, y siempre desde tu percepción (dejo claro ese punto)... comentabas que veías algo precipitado el apostar por dicho precio pq había "posibilidades" (entrecomillado para dejar claro que era con los datos de entonces, e insisto: bajo tu percepción) de ver precios (de manera fugaz, eso sí) algo más bajos.

¿Imagino bien si digo que actualmente ya no tienes esa percepción (o algo que se le parezca)? Incluyo en la pregunta al chavalín paketazo... alias "pequeño saltamontes", :XX::XX:


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2016)

*Santia* es evidente que has atado cabos y de manera bastante contundente a cerca de la posibilidad real de retomar una especie de patron oro, o quizá más que patrón, un respaldo de los balances mundiales con algo más que el simple papel fiat.

Está claro que el paso sería muy difícil de lograr, no por que el ciudadano de a pie se negara, pues al ciudadano de a pie es fácil de convencerle de lo que sea, siempre que vaya acompañado de un bono para ir al cine los martes, y un descuento del 5% en la gasolinera más cara del país...lo complicado, sería convencer a los que no están posicionados al respecto, y podrían poner en peligro su situación de ventaja económica actual. 

Si damos por echo que los gobiernos son marionetas de las grandes fortunas, ¿para que quieren esas grandes fortunas retomar un patron respaldado en el oro?

¿para que quiere el ciudadano de pie pensar que un €, está respaldado por X miligramos de oro?

¿Qué pasa con los países que no son productores de oro, ni tienen ninguna ventaja comparativa que exportar o vender?...¿serán colonizados?

¿Cómo manejamos las divisas mundiales?...¿estarán todas respaldadas pro oro?...¿o estarán respaldadas por otras divisas que sí estén finalmente respaldadas por oro?

¿Cómo se especularía con el valor del oro?...¿se apalancarían los gobiernos en base a producciones futuras para emitir moneda?

Si solo cuenta el oro en posesión por un gobierno, ¿el comercio internacional requeriría movimiento del oro, o solo un apunte contable?

No lo veo compañero, entiendo que lo que dices de los apuntes electrónicos y todo eso, de echo ya a día de hoy hay criptodivisas respaldadas por oro físico, y las veo más factibles a que se vuelva a un patrón oro...el gran problema es siempre la confianza en un tercero depositario del oro...¿Quién se fía de quién?

¿tu te fías de que USA tenga el oro que dice tener, o China...o dejarías que Alemania guardase tu oro a cambio de un "pagaré aureo"?...¿y si Andorra dice que posee un millón de onzas de oro y emite moneda respaldada por ese hipotético oro?...¿Quién audita a quién?

*nekcab* si *Fernando* dice que el oro valdrá 10.000$ OZ, nadie podrá vender oro a menos de ese precio, ni a más...es ley...

Coñas a parte, hablar de precios tras esta buena salida del metal, es un poco precipitado, sobre todo pensando que los 800$ están a un 35% por abajo, y los augurios sobre la economía no pintan nada bien...ojo, que seguro que *racional* los ve fijo en un par de meses.

Yo veo que el oro va a ir a los 1400$ OZ al menos, puede que en 6 meses o un par de años, pero lo veo arriba más que abajo. Los refugios económicos son escasos ahora mismo.

La deuda pública apenas ofrece rendimiento, la bolsa es un riesgo muy elevado, sobre todo en USA sino se da una corrección decente, el sector inmobiliario en países estratégicos, y sobre todo en grandes ciudades sigue estando caro (Berlín, Londres, NY, Madrid, París, Roma, Ginebra...)

El metal ha sido y será el refugio más demandado en momentos de pánico inversor, lo que ya no sé, es que sucederá si en unos años, todo vuelve a su cauce, y desparece la incertidumbre...puede que ya por esas fechas tengamos al oro en 3000$, y baje a los 2500$... ¿Quién sabe?...lo que está claro, es que vale la pena posicionar un % en oro por las vacas flacas (ojo hablo de quién pueda sin sufrir por ello)

Un saludo y buena tarde de sábado.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Lo siento... pero por mucho que te empeñes no te voy a comprar el "uniforme" verde con cascabeles, ya sabes aquel tan popular en las cortes medievales... Mira, uno no está para según qué dispendios. Además, ya tienes suficiente con estar a mi "vera" allá en el otro "mundo", todo un "lujo"... Así subirás un "peldaño"... ¡"Pequeño Saltamontes"!

# nekcab: Me haces una muy interesante pregunta y yo mismo, últimamente, me he planteado la cuestión. Si te digo la verdad, y ya lo comenté muy recientemente, espero que pasen unos días para ver qué sucede con el precio del Oro... Pasada la "euforia" inicial ya ha recortado bastantes USD y, aunque era "previsible", eso me "invita" a "pensar"... Mira, yo creo que el Oro será más bien bajista en Marzo, ya que eso es lo que indican mis "pautas" y falta ver si la corrección se inicia antes o, simplemente, fallo en mi "percepción" actual y ya me estoy "mojando" bastante y "contracorriente".

nekcab, todo sigue estando bajo el "mandato" de las Bolsas y si éstas suben... el Oro, y también la Plata, se irán para abajo... ¿A qué niveles? Ahora mismo no veo que se puedan traspasar los anteriores mínimos así como así y mucho tendría que cambiar la situación económico-financiera mundial para que así fuera. Y, en cualquier caso, antes de llegar a esa zona crítica y que estaría por debajo del rango $890,70-$829,30, pues primero se tendrían que ver "mis" $978/$1000 y que "pronostiqué" hace años... que lo sepas, ¡"Pequeño Saltamontes"! No se han visto aún, pero los precios han estado a "dos pasos"...

Yo, nekcab, sigo teniendo el mismo sesgo en cuanto a los MPs, aunque quizás ahora los veo "laterales" y falta ver si la "ruptura" actual es la "buena" o una vez más queda en "agua de borrajas"... En el Oro, mientras no se supere con volumen los $1400, estamos como estábamos... quizás, a los "metaleros" nos haya llenado de alegría los últimos acontecimientos relacionados con los precios, pero claro si miras el "trasfondo" de cómo y porqué se ha producido... NO invita al "optimismo" respecto a nuestro devenir futuro. Eso es lo que "TEMO" y NO si los MPs suben o bajan...

En fin, nekcab, no puedo ser más "conciso" porque soy prudente por naturaleza, aparte de buen estratega (el oficio se "pega"...), y necesito más "visibilidad"... La próxima semana va a resultar muy interesante: veremos qué pasa en las Bolsas, los mercados chinos -¡Ojo!-, el Crudo, los Bonos, las Divisas, los MPs... Y en Marzo creo que va a haber algo "concertado" por parte del BCE y la FED. Eso tenerlo muy en cuenta... y mientras iremos estudiando la "jugada": yo desde mi "intuición" más las correspondientes "pautas" y nuestro "Pequeño Saltamontes", más conocido como paketazo, desde su AT y juiciosos análisis (y supongo que algo se le tendrá que "pegar"...).

De todas formas, sigo manteniendo en que durante el 2016-2017 el Oro deberá iniciar un remonte que, desde luego, superaría esos $1400 y durante el período 2018-2020 es donde creo que se producirán los nuevos máximos... pero aún falta mucho para eso, aunque igual me equivoco en TODO.

Y NADA lo dejo por hoy... Ahora me tengo que meter la "leche" de Kms. para ver una obra de Teatro. Esperemos que merezca la pena...

Saludos y un auténtico placer el compartir el tiempo con vosotros.


----------



## frisch (13 Feb 2016)

Ircapo dijo:


> También soy un seguidor de Ron Paul y de otros muchos. Pero nunca es bueno considerar porque sí un "argumento de autoridad".
> 
> No voy en contra de tu opinión o persona, pero estaría bien que aceptaras otras diferentes a las tuyas y cuestionaras tus propias convicciones.
> 
> .../....



Visto que soy el único que te da las gracias, decirte que tu mensaje me parece exquisito en las formas. Yo lo aprecio. Estoy seguro que lo has escrito desde y con el corazón. Se nota.

Muchas gracias, una vez más.

_He editado porque el posterior mensaje que he escrito ha aparecido pegado junto con éste. Son dos temas distintos. El caso es que las máquinas no entienden de estas cosas. Esperaré un rato para publicar el otro mensaje._


----------



## timi (13 Feb 2016)

parece que la cosa puede dar un giro en las próximas horas en Siria , Turquía junto a Arabia `, planean empezar una incursión terrestre ,,,,

Turkey Shells Aleppo, Says "Massive Escalation" In Syria Imminent As Saudis Ready Airstrikes | Zero Hedge

Rusia Â¿Acaso necesitamos una tercera convulsiÃ³n mundial - YouTube


----------



## frisch (13 Feb 2016)

Los franceses que son muy duchos en hablar bien y no decir nada o casi nada dan un paso al frente y nos sorprenden con algo que a mí por lo menos me inquieta.

Ya sabéis que últimamente andan liados con lo del Estado de Urgencia y su inclusión en la Constitución. Bueno, pues ya lo han hecho. Anteriormente era promulgar una ley para anular la nacionalidad francesa a aquellos que tuviesen doble nacionalidad y que el Estado considerase que no cumplían con los postulados de la République. Dicho y hecho.

Anteriormente fue relanzar la laïcité y los principios republicanos.

Anteriormente fue el tema del velo y así ad infinitum porque a los franceses les priva decir que son franceses.

Pues la última es más del ámbito orwelliano (fernando esto ya está en marcha).

Resulta que quieren meter mano a todo lo que las autoridades, diputados, intelectuales y demás sursum corda, consideran "el complotismo" y, ni cortos ni perezosos han abierto una página web dentro de la del Gobierno para informar, advertir y en suma adoctrinar a los ciudadanos sobre esta terrible lacra que azota al mundo y que consiste en contar lo que uno piensa y opina.

Este es el sitio web:

On te manipule | Gouvernement.fr

Y lleva el inequívoco nombre de "On te manipule" (Te están manipulando).

Esteeeeee, esto huele mal ¿no?

_He vuelto a editar porque el siguiente mensaje que he querido publicar venía pegado a éste. Está claro, hay que esperar a que alguien escriba entre medio para que no ocurra esto. Fernando ¿alguna idea?_


----------



## frisch (13 Feb 2016)

Sobre el tema sirio, siguiendo la línea del artículo que ha indicado timi, éste de counterpouch.

En caso de duda..., bombardee Siria.

A Comedy of Terrors: When in Doubt, Bomb Syria

Traduzco uno de los párrafos:

_Sobre el futuro de Siria, se ha consultado a todo el mundo excepto a los propios sirios. ¿Por qué? Porque, sencillamente, los sirios no es lo que importa. Se encuentran al margen de lo que es importante. Gracias a las últimas informaciones aportadas por Seymour Hersh, sabemos ahora que en lo que hay de entredicho en la estrategia de la Administración Obama sobre Siria, estrategia que se remonta al cargo de Clinton en el Departamento de Estado [nuestro Ministerio de Exteriores], ésta está principalmente dirigida a entrampar a Rusia en el cenagal de Oriente. Se trata de la Teoría del Caos vendida como Política Exterior._

____________________________________

_Bueno, ya he entendido el mecanismo de los mensajes. Si uno escribe un mensaje y da a "Responder" para escribir otro, éste aparece incrustado en el mensaje anterior, si es de uno mismo. Para evitar esto es suficiente, o esperar a que otro contertulio escriba o escribir el mensaje en la ventana "Respuesta rápida"._


----------



## plastic_age (13 Feb 2016)

_parece que la cosa puede dar un giro en las próximas horas en Siria , Turquía junto a Arabia `, planean empezar una incursión terrestre ,,,,
_

Próximas horas es muy poco tiempo. Hay gente que se dedican a estudios bíblicos que me dicen que a veces se habla de años y no es eso lo que se quería decir, como Matusalén, y el fin del mundo que siempre está cerca.
Volviendo a lo mismo, el tiempo dará la razón a quien sabe de lo que está hablando.
Mirad a Fernando, que suele ser prudente, lástima no haberlo leído antes.


----------



## Bocanegra (13 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Los franceses que son muy duchos en hablar bien y no decir nada o casi nada dan un paso al frente y nos sorprenden con algo que a mí por lo menos me inquieta.
> 
> Ya sabéis que últimamente andan liados con lo del Estado de Urgencia y su inclusión en la Constitución. Bueno, pues ya lo han hecho. Anteriormente era promulgar una ley para anular la nacionalidad francesa a aquellos que tuviesen doble nacionalidad y que el Estado considerase que no cumplían con los postulados de la République. Dicho y hecho.
> 
> ...



Para mear y no echar gota. Es el nuevo orden mundial en todo su esplendor. Pronto investigarán los thanks que se ponen en los foros para acusar de organización thankeadora a quien no thankee lo establecido.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 23:43 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Sobre el tema sirio, siguiendo la línea del artículo que ha indicado timi, éste de counterpouch.
> 
> En caso de duda..., bombardee Siria.
> 
> ...



Para que los mensajes salgan separados es necesario esperar un tiempo, quizá 15 o 20 minutos. Es una medida de seguridad contra gente que se dedica a trollear en los foros.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 23:48 ----------

De todos modos, frisch, aparece entre mensajes algo así como " ---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 23:43 ----------" para diferenciar los mensajes. Además aunque el hilo no suba, aparece como no leído o mensaje nuevo.

Mexplicao?



En otro orden, el lunes habla el tito Draghi...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas madrugadas: Nada unas breves líneas antes de ir al "sobre"... Respecto al tema de Siria y los rumores que corren sobre la "ampliación" de países litigantes, pues la verdad aún NO he dado mi opinión, ya que estoy a la espera de una determinada información que he solicitado y entonces miraré de hacer un comentario y daros mi opinión. Yo lo que percibo CLARAMENTE es que hay GANAS, pero GANAS de verdad que este conflicto se extienda y alcance mayores proporciones... ¿Qué COJONES se piensan que son Turquía, Arabia Saudita y Pakistán si quieren "confrontar" a Rusia? Son una simple MIERDA, pero claro son los "perros" de la avanzada estadounidense y estoy observando un claro conflicto entre el aparato militar de los EE.UU. y la política que desde "bambalinas" parece que se está siguiendo por la Casa Blanca...

Y os dejo un excelente artículo sobre el conflicto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ito-sirio-gana-terreno-en-la-batalla-de-alepo

Y añadir a esto que Alepo está a punto de CAER... y Ojalá sea lo antes posible.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (14 Feb 2016)

I have a dream..como dirían algunos y otros "los sueños sueños son"..así que voy a soñar pero con grandes visos de estar despierto:
Creo que de aquí a abril..esto se va a pegar una leche de narices, para continuar bajando,,espero ver un marzo muy bajista para las bolsas..y voy a ver el dow en los 7.500 de aquí a un par de añitos como mucho y el SP a 900 en un periodo de 18 a 24 meses..y el oro en 3000...por que? y por que no?
La humanidad debe pagar el costo de sus grandes locuras..la mayor de todas..la de la puñetera deuda..
El dow ha subido 11000 puntitos, desde el 2009 y el ibex no ha tenido huevos a pasar de los 12000 desde esas mismas fechas..corrigiendo desde los 16000.
el dow, el nasdaq y el sp. están iniciando su primer tramo a la baja..
Los 3 llevan aproximadamente 1 año y 3 meses intentado superar sus máximos...y no lo consiguen...señal clara para mí de desgaste y proceso correctivo hasta muy abajo.
Como soy de la opinión que los bancos centrales normalmente son los responsables de los crack de la bolsa, no te extrañe que a partir de ese momento la bolsa de EEUU sufra los descensos que he dicho. Ellos se encargan de inflar y desinflar los mercados a su antojo...Toca desinflarlos...Feliz finde
Ahora toca despertar.....Toc. Toc..despierta..


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2016)

Hola, veismuler: Te has levantando después de tener un buen ¿"sueño"? Bueno, dependerá de si analizas también el "trasfondo" y si eso se produce, pues verás en qué mundo nos vamos a encontrar...

¿Marzo bajista? NO lo veo ahora mismo, aunque quedan bastantes días de aquí a entonces y ya veremos si en ese período no frenan las caídas bursátiles. Yo creo que, al menos, lo van a intentar y tampoco tienen más remedio. Quizás, si hubieran sido mucho más honestos y pragmáticos hubieran tenido que coger el "toro por los cuernos" antes de que éste les "empitone" y ya falta menos para ello. Están cometiendo el mismo error que Bernanke cuando no quiso ver la Crisis que se le venía encima en la llamada última recesión. De hecho, es la misma... Y en el comentario que voy a desarrollar debéis entender la "concepción" conjunta que hago de la "última recesión" y de la que se "avecina", aunque ya estamos "dentro" de ella y eso ya lo indiqué hace meses...

Bien, veismuler, hay que estar muy atentos a lo que hagan los mercados chinos que abren esta madrugada después de una semana cerrados por las festividades del Año Nuevo chino. Veremos también qué hace el Oro... En fin, tenemos por delante una semana entrante muy interesante.

Realmente, veismuler, yo no observo esa debilidad tan acusada que tú ves en las Bolsas americanas. De media su retorno a 1 año es de poco más del -11%, por tanto... Otra cosa son el grueso de las Bolsas mundiales, pero bueno quién MANDA es EE.UU/USD, lo demás "ilusiones". Dicho esto comparto parte de tu análisis, aunque ahora no voy a entrar en consideraciones de las que gustáis los que os interesáis por el AT y lo dejo para otro momento.

Mira, yo suelo dedicarme a estudiar "pautas" e intentar buscar "correlaciones" con un estudio de Prospectiva que tengo en marcha desde hace años y que no está FALLANDO y aquí, en estos hilos, pueden dar FÉ de ello. Bien, vaya por delante, que yo espero y DESEO equivocarme en lo que me "dice" ese estudio porque el "final" podría ser nada bueno y SÍ todo lo contrario. De ahí, que muchas veces haga mención a que lo "reconduzcan" porque sino no hay tu "tía"...

Así a "bote pronto", sin entrar en el detalle -tampoco tengo tiempo- os daré unos simples datos para que REFLEXIONÉIS y veáis donde estamos AQUÍ y AHORA... Voy a utilizar como datos más "fiables" los procedentes del "Imperio".

- En 2008, el Crudo cayó por debajo de los $40 y, al mismo tiempo, le acompañaba en su caída el Cobre... Más tarde, ya sabéis lo que sucedió con las Bolsas.

- Los incumplimientos actuales en la deuda corporativa se encuentran en el nivel más alto desde la última recesión. El "problemilla" añadido es que la deuda corporativa en los EE.UU. se ha duplicado desde la última gran recesión.

- Las ventas navideñas en los EE.UU. fueron las más negativas desde la última recesión...

- La velocidad del dinero en los EE.UU. ha caído al nivel más bajo JAMÁS registrado. Bastante por debajo de los peores momentos de la última recesión.

- El Índice Bloomberg de Materias Primas está en mínimos de... ¡16 años!

- Por regla general, las acciones americanas suelen caer después de unos 12-18 meses después de un pico en los margenes corporativos. Ahora mismo, estamos en los 15 meses después del pico más reciente.

- Los Bonos basura han caído a un nivel MÁS BAJO que en la última recesión.

Hasta aquí unos breves "detalles" de lo que se está "anticipando" y no me hace falta recurrir al AT para saber lo qué va a suceder con las Bolsas y, quizás, el proceso ya está en MARCHA... Si va a ser de forma súbita o NO, ya lo iremos viendo, pero a corto plazo no sé... digamos que mi "intuición" me sigue indicando que van a intentar frenar el "descarrilamiento" que, no obstante, acabará produciéndose.

Y aquí se acaba mi tiempo hasta la tarde o la noche, aunque ya veremos... Estamos empezando el día y que os deseo lo paséis de la mejor forma posible.

Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (14 Feb 2016)

Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones, se aprende muchisimo siempre lo digo. Me gustaria coemntaros un par de cosas que quiza se han discutido antes.

Esta muy bien esto de tener plata o oro fisico, sube mucho su cotizacion y probablemente mas en los proximos dias, meses o años, pero que me deciis de que alguien entre en tu casa y se lleve toda la inversion? 

Se de buena fuente que los robos en pisos en una de las 2 grandes ciudades de España se estan disparando (y probablemente en la otra tambien), así pues creo desgraciadamente que este es solo una inversion para quien puede pagarse algun tipo de seguridad extra o algun tipo de seguro para protegerse, entonces, seguiria siendo rentable?? 

Hace un tiempo tambien os pregunte sobre el USD, viendo que se esta despeñando respecto al EUR ultimamente... a que creesis que es debido? a que no subieron los tipos de interes? Va tan bien Europa respecto USA par que esta atraiga tanta inversion?? Esta USA devaluando su moneda para competir con el Yuan? Es esta una situacion atipica y en breves volveremos a ver un fuerde USD?

Saludos y muchisimas gracias poc compartir vuestras opiniones!


----------



## paketazo (14 Feb 2016)

*veismuler* eso podría ser el comienzo de una pesadilla. Todos estamos sintiendo ese escalofrío recorrer el cuerpo.

El oro déjalo ahí, latente, que suba poco a poco...un 2%, 4% anual...y que la economía se recupere. No sé como, pero deja que se recupere por el bien de todos.

Las bolsas, pues quizá bajen, pero recuerda el sentimiento contrario, somos muchos los que estamos esperando una gran bajada...¡qué vendrá!, pero quizá nos sea el momento, para mi, y siéndote sincero (hablo de USA), sería demasiado fácil, y a mi en la vida pocas cosas me han sido fáciles en lo referente a inversiones o ganar dinero...por eso no las tengo todas conmigo.

*vpsn*, lo de guardar los metales es complicado. Yo el mejor consejo que te podría dar, es que no los guardes todos juntos, y si tienes segundas residencias o similares, pues distribuirlo. Hoy en día hay autenticas salvajadas de detectores de metales, capaces de localizar un gramos de oro enterrado un metro. Imagina a un "chorizo" en tu casa con uno de estos aparatos...en 10 minutos ya tiene el botín.

No dejan que los ciudadanos compren armas sin que estén en posesión de licencias, psicotécnicos, que justifiquen dónde están en cada momento, y venden detectores de metales a personas que es posible los vayan a usar para delinquir sin solicitarles ni el nombre...pero bueno, el estado nos protegerá, tranquilos.

La otra opción es la caja de seguridad, poco aplaudida por aquí, pero también podría tener ahí un % del total de tus metales. De echo la gente las usa para guardar joyas valiosas de manera común. Incluso se pueden contratar cajas de seguridad en países "teóricamente" más seguros, yo tengo familia en Suiza y sé de lo que hablo.

La FED es probable que esté interviniendo los mercados para favorecer al $, siempre lo digo cuando veo que la paridad €/$ se hace visible. USA necesita a Europa para venderles sus "maravillas", el comercio del €, aun que no nos lo creamos es muy poderoso, y de uno u otro modo, nuestra divisa alimenta directa e indirectamente a muchas familias norteamericanas, y si eso se pierde por culpa de un $ demasiado fuerte, USA puede tener serios problemas.

No obstante, no te creas que dejarán ir mucho más lejos al €, 1.15 es la zona clave, todo lo que vea por encima de eso con la coyuntura actual creo que será humo.

Buena tarde de domingo a todos.


----------



## frisch (14 Feb 2016)

Vuelvo con uno de mis fuera de tema legendarios pero pienso que es importante dar, como dice Fernando, datos. No olvidarse de los datos para que la conciencia no periclite (latino) que decía Rubén Blades.

En la République (alguno se preguntará por qué hablo tanto de la République: bueno en primer lugar porque la conozco, en segundo porque no hay que olvidar que hasta el final de la segunda guerra mundial, el idioma que se utilizaba en la diplomacia urbi et orbe era el francés - lo cual es mucho decir - y, en tercer lugar, porque en los últimos desaguisados que han asolado al mundo siempre ha estado la République, de segundón, cierto, pero ha estado ahí - en el caso de Ghadafi tuvo más relevancia pero por asuntos de famigglia), en la République acaban de remodelar el Gobierno y han entrado tres, tres ecologistas. Una como ministra de la vivienda (vaya que ministerio más raro, ¿se dedicará a gestionar los deshaucios?) y dos secretarios de Estado. En resumidas cuentas, "pas grande chose" (no gran cosa). Pero la pregunta que me hago es cómo es posible que los ecologistas entren en un gobierno titanic, en un país titanic.

Y voy a lo que iba. ¿Os acordáis cuando los ecologistas, les verts (Cohn-Bendit), los verdes, los verdes alemanes representaban una esperanza en Europa? ¿En qué ha quedado todo eso? En nada. No es que los haya asimilado el Sistema sino que los verdes están encantados de que los digiera el sistema, siempre y cuando haya sillón.

Aquí pasará más de lo mismo con los nuevos. El sillón.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Acabo de realizar un análisis de la última subida del Oro y la "euforia" se debería aplacar un poco... ¿Por qué? Acabo de "identificar" que esas mismas pautas "estacionales" ya se produjeron en el pasado año 2015 y también en el anterior, es decir en el 2014 y no me he ido más atrás, ya que con lo "visto" ya me sirve. También las subidas de entonces fueron muy parecidas y en períodos más o menos semejantes. Cambiaría mi opinión si la actual subida superase con volumen los $1292,60...

También me ha dado por comprobar cómo se puede destruir un país, independientemente de los "cuentos" que se propaguen por los distintos medios de comunicación "oficiales", es decir que si es culpa de Syriza o de las "fuerzas malignas" asociadas a aquellos que buscan cambiar la situación socio-política de un país y aquí no hago distinción de "colores". Bien, me refiero a la Bolsa griega que estaba en los 5334,50 puntos allá por el 1 de Octubre de 2007 y el viernes cerró en los 454,29 puntos o lo que es lo mismo: se ha dejado un 91,48% de su valor. En fin, para que veáis que NO hay NADA "imposible"...

# vpsn: Pocas cosas en esta vida NO tienen riesgo y la custodia personal de los MPs es evidente que lo comporta y, además, lo acentúa... Si no tienes un puto duro es todo contrario... ¿No? Yo soy partidario de que los MPs estén lo más a mano posible y que no quiere decir dentro de la mesita de noche, para entendernos... ¿Qué soluciones hay? Pues, bastantes y que tampoco te van a dotar de una total seguridad. Lo mejor es tenerlos a buen recaudo -y aquí no voy a dejar plasmadas "ideas" que puedan aprovechar los cacos- y tenemos la "sesera" para algo. La otra es ampliar el Seguro del Hogar, bien en el apartado del Contenido y dónde no podremos colocar nuestros MPS robados, pero SÍ objetos de valor "equivalente", a fin de cuentas hay que "amortizar" el Seguro que se paga si se produce un determinado "siniestro" y eso no es estafar. SÍ que lo es que muchos seguros se acojan a "letras pequeñas" o "interpretaciones" para no asumir sus responsabilidades y de eso estoy harto de ver ejemplos. Y también puedes ser más "legalista" y asegurar tus MPs en un apartado que ya se recoge en los Seguros de Hogar. Es una simple cuestión de hacer "números" si quieres ganar en tranquilidad, ni más ni menos. Y ya ves que "soluciones" haberlas, haylas y no paso por las más "extremas" de las gozan muchas viviendas. Y a buen "entendedor"...

Yo NO percibo lo que comentas sobre el USD. Ahora mismo el Índice del Dólar está en los 95,99 puntos y su máximo de las últimas 52 semanas y de la "leche" de años se sitúa en los 100,71. Por tanto... Vamos a ver, la zona de los 100 puntos es una resistencia muy dura de batir y puede llevarle su tiempo si es que lo consigue, aunque ahora mismo sigo creyendo que será así. ¿El EUR? No percibo que esté especialmente "fuerte", quizás es que ya llevamos un tiempo que está tan "bajo" y nos hemos acostumbrado a ello, pero no ha pasado tanto desde Diciembre de 2014 donde estaba a 1,25... Y, en cualquier caso, TODO o "casi" es ficticio... ¿Dónde estaría el EUR sin la actual QE del BCE? Pues, muchísimo más abajo y, como comenta paketazo, en la actual coyuntura NO veo ninguna posible mejoría, fuera de los artificios "especulativos" de turno...

# frisch: Je,je,je... Es verdad lo que comentas, pero tengo un espíritu muy inquieto y siempre doy el beneficio de la duda en según qué asuntos. Mira, yo NUNCA creí en los "Verdes" y si alguna vez les voté -ahora no recuerdo- sería porque irían en la Coalición de los que yo solía votar. Ahora estoy más a la "izquierda", pero bueno ese es "otro" tema y un asunto personal. Todo esto viene a colación porque me gustaría ver a otras "caras" ocupando esos sillones y aquí hasta me dan igual los "colores", pero hasta los COJONES de MÁS de los MISMO un día SÍ y otro TAMBIÉN... Es que hay un partido político que tendría que desaparecer por pura DECENCIA. Y pensar que han sido aplaudidos hasta con las "orejas" por la borregada.

SÍ, frisch, ya sé que tienes un tanto por ciento muy elevado de acertar en lo que comentas, pero deja que algunos tengamos unas pocas "esperanzas", la verdad sea dicha, pero estamos en nuestro perfecto DERECHO.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Feb 2016)

A veces se ponen demasiadas esperanzas en los partidos políticos nuevos y muchos se decepcionan cuando llegan al poder. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que cuando un partido político nuevo llega al poder, tiene toda la burocracia montada y muchos canales legales inamovibles. En España es dificilisimo aprobar una ley orgánica (2/3 congreso) o reformarla (2/3). Y no hablamos ya de lobbis que te amenazan con hundirte sectores de la economía...
Cambiar las cosas no es fácil sin mayorías muchísimo más amplias que la "mayoría absoluta" y además el apoyo de casi todo el pueblo, cosa difícil...

Dicen que Esparta tenía dos reyes porque eso les aseguraba que fuera muy difícil cambiar cualquier cosa de la vida de la polis. En la actualidad en vez de tener dos reyes tenemos entramados legales complicadisimos de modificar.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (14 Feb 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> A veces se ponen demasiadas esperanzas en los partidos políticos nuevos y muchos se decepcionan cuando llegan al poder. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que cuando un partido político nuevo llega al poder, tiene toda la burocracia montada y muchos canales legales inamovibles.
> 
> .../...
> 
> Un saludo



Estoy de acuerdo pero, eso, a estas al alturas del siglo XXI ya lo deberían saber ¿no?

De hecho, siempre me he preguntado cómo es posible que alguien se postule a gobernar en un sistema que no te deja gobernar y, además, sabiéndolo de antemano.

La carta de la ingenuidad ya no cuela.

Le pudo valer al de la X pero, vamos, sinceramente, ni a ése.

La pregunta interesante e inquietante y que deberíamos hacernos todos es: ¿Es posible cambiar el curso de un país - no hablo de cambiar los nombres de las calles, que, por cierto, me parece muy bien - cuando el país hace parte de un curso inamovible por la sencilla razón de que lo que puede cambiar el curso no está en manos de una urna electoral?

Ojo, no es una invitación a la sublevación, o sí, pero a una sublevación en las neuronas anquilosadas.


----------



## santia (14 Feb 2016)

En relación con el post anterior, con los comentarios, y con todo esto:

(en realidad, sólo se trata de intentar entender/interpretar lo que está pasando, y de intentar deducir lo que puede pasar)


¿Hacia dónde parece que vamos?

Parece que vamos, no hacia un patrón oro clásico (tipo de cambio _fijo _determinado por _las autoridades monetarias de cada país_ en cuanto al precio de sus monedas en términos de oro físico), sino hacia un tipo de cambio _variable (flotante)_ determinado por _el mercado_ en cuanto al precio de las monedas de cada país en términos de oro físico. El BCE y más bancos centrales están ya en ello desde hace años. En el caso del BCE, desde la introducción del euro en 1999. El euro funciona ya así.

Ya solo quedaría la no-manipulación del precio del oro físico. Y en ello también se está trabajando, entre otras actuaciones, con los CBGA (Central Bank Gold Agreements). También desde 1999. Aunque, claro, todo esto está pensado/diseñado desde hace muchos más años antes que 1999. 

De esta manera, ahora, el euro supone una alternativa. Antes no había alternativa posible. Si caía el dólar y Estados Unidos, caía todo el plano monetario. Todo hubiera colapsado.


Auditorías de las reservas de oro físico de cada país

No se precisarían. Como tampoco se precisaban con el patrón oro clásico. Bastaría, entre países, al realizar intercambios de bienes y servicios, exigir el correspondiente pago en oro físico en vez de en dinero papel. Al fin y al cabo, daría lo mismo, porque hemos quedado que, en ese momento, ese oro físico también se podría comprar, a precios de mercado, con el dinero papel de ese otro país.

Digamos que, mientras el otro país te dé el oro físico correspondiente, a ti te da lo mismo si tiene mucho o poco. Por ejemplo, Francia (Charles de Gaulle, Jacques Rueff), en su día, entre otros países, ya insistía en redimir sus dólares por oro físico. De ahí, entre otras razones, vino el ‘Nixon Shock’ en 1971, pues la cantidad de oro físico en las reservas de EEUU había disminuido hasta un punto peligroso. 

Por otra parte, si un país decidiera imprimir más dinero papel en un momento dado, el precio del oro en esa moneda se incrementaría. El ajuste sería automático gracias al tipo de cambio flotante determinado por el mercado en cuanto al precio de la moneda de ese país en términos de oro físico.


Plano físico (real) y plano monetario (virtual)

En el plano monetario se mantiene riqueza virtual ( …dólares, dinero en sentido amplio, deuda gubernamental, bonos, derivados, etc.). En el plano físico se mantiene riqueza real ( …tierras, viviendas, arte, oro físico, plata física, etc.). La riqueza mantenida en el plano monetario es riqueza potencial o riqueza virtual porque aún no se ha transformado en riqueza real en el plano físico. Aún no se ha transformado en bienes reales que se poseen en el plano físico.

El plano monetario, controlado por las autoridades monetarias (Bancos Centrales) es, en realidad, una construcción imaginaria basada en la confianza, que existe separada del plano físico. El plano monetario y el plano físico están solamente conectados en un único punto: los precios. Como dice el BCE, es en ese único punto, en el nivel de precios de la economía (en el plano físico), donde, en última instancia, sólo puede influir la política monetaria de los bancos centrales (en el plano monetario).


Transferencia de riqueza 

Al atravesar las crisis monetarias, llega a haber cambios bruscos en la riqueza mantenida por países/individuos. Y lo que parece que se nos viene encima tiene pinta de ser, precisamente, muy monetario. Por eso, se entiende que los que tengan bastante riqueza virtual (en el plano monetario) van a sufrir mucho más que los que tengan bastante riqueza real (en el plano físico). Bueno, ya lo estamos viendo.


Reservas de oro físico mantenidas por los bancos centrales 

Las reservas de oro físico mantenidas por los bancos centrales son su único activo de reserva en el plano físico. O sea, son su único activo de reserva real. El único activo de reserva sin riesgo de contrapartida. No son ninguna promesa de pago de otro país. Los otros activos de reserva sí tienen riesgo de contrapartida. En realidad, son promesas de pago de otros países. Basta mirar a China ahora con sus dólares.

Por cierto, en relación con el % de reservas de China, como se ha comentado, no es que China tenga poco oro físico (plano físico), que no es así, sino que tiene mucho papel (plano monetario).


Para seguir profundizando sobre lo de por qué EEUU no contabiliza el oro a precios de mercado

Enlace FOFOA


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: La Sublevación yo sólo la entiendo como siempre ha sido, es decir VIOLENTA... Evidentemente, no es una "invitación" y menos ahora que están en todo, sobre todo en lo que se escribe en según qué sitios, pero bueno se me "entiende": "pienso" esto, pero "digo" aquello... Y, de momento, por ahí no te pueden decir nada. Mira, con el día tan pesado que he tenido y lo que me espera mañana, pues como que lo de la "sublevación en las neuronas anquilosas" me queda "lejos", qué le vamos a hacer...

Y dejo un interesante artículo que acabo de leer y, vamos, parece que apoya los comentarios que recientemente hemos efectuado paketazo y yo sobre el USD. Curiosamente, ni los mismo chinos confían en su moneda y no me extrañan nada las compras de Oro que efectúan las manos PRIVADAS de China. Por cierto, los fondos chinos que salen son las gallinas que salen por las que entran en el USD. Es lo que HAY...

- www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/business/dealbook/chinese-start-to-lose-confidence-in-their-currency.html

Saludos.


----------



## Aro (15 Feb 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> No es que no regresen, es que ya pocos salen. Mira el DOW, Nasdaq...S&P...¿Qué es eso? Yenes, €...los $ regresan todos a USA, sin duda, salvo reservas bancarias mundiales.
> 
> La deuda crece por que es un crecimiento exponencial, y el de los dólares es geométrico.
> 
> Un saludo.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¡Joder! si es de "cajón" que los USD están volviendo a los EE.UU. o algunos no os habéis dado cuenta de la ingente cantidad de Fondos que han salido de los países emergentes y denominados en la moneda americana. Por otro lado, ¿en qué divisa está referenciada la mayor parte de la deuda mundial? ¿Sabéis el cambio "extraoficial" que se obtiene por el USD en los países emergentes?
> 
> Yo soy el primero en "despotricar" sobre el USD, que es una "mierda pinchada en un palo", pero eso no quita para que sea quién MANDA y no veo que el Yuan, Rublo, Rupía india, Real Brasileño y el Rand Sudáfricano le hagan "sombra", pero para NADA... sólo hace falta ver la devaluación que llevan respecto al USD. Eso que comentamos, tanto paketazo como yo, en una puta REALIDAD y lo otro, de momento, son "ilusiones"... Y ¡Ojo! que los únicos USD que tengo son en formato Oro y Plata...
> 
> ...



¿Pero sabéis lo que es la balanza de pagos?

¿Conocéis la de USA?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Aro: ¿Y...? Porque los EE.UU. hace muchos años que tiene una Balanza comercial negativa y NO ha pasado NADA... ¿Sabes tú que es la Tasa de Cobertura? Y que si TÚ (los EE.UU.) tienes la DIVISA PRINCIPAL en las transacciones comerciales el efecto negativo queda bastante diluido... Y la Balanza comercial es muy negativa en muchos otros países "punteros" y espera a ver y comparar los datos que se darán el próximo año referidos al 2016... Algunos vais a "flipar".

Además, en un par de líneas intentas cuestionar lo que hemos comentado sobre algo que es evidente, te guste o NO: el USD es la divisa que ahora MANDA en el mundo y eso a pesar de la devaluación que lleva en el tiempo... ¿pero, comparativamente, cómo están las demás divisas? Fuera del CHF, poco "aire" hay ahí "fuera"...

En fin, creo que algunos de los que escribimos por aquí NO estamos de acuerdo en la evolución de la Economía mundial y la "distorsión" que están creando los EE.UU., pero eso no quita para que -repito- EE.UU./USD sean quienes mandan en el mundo. Por cierto, Aro, creo que desconoces que muchos Imperios -la mayoría- casi SIEMPRE tuvieron una balanza comercial negativa y es que el DOMINIO tiene un "precio"... Por tanto, la Balanza comercial y la Deuda vs PIB no fueron impedimento para que ejercieran ese dominio por un espacio dilatado en el tiempo. Eso SÍ, también fueron determinantes cuando "claudicaron" y cayeron...

Bueno, veo que los últimos comentarios vertidos aquí se están viendo reflejados en los mercados... Por algo nos siguen, independientemente de las opiniones personales que puedan gustar o no y que, en lo personal, es algo que me tiene sin cuidado.

Y dejo esto...

La venganza fría de Varoufakis: este alemán es culpable del fracaso del Deutsche Bank. Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## fff (15 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> Pues esto va a toda pastilla hacia arriba.
> 
> Esperemos que no demasiado, que hay que seguir comprando



Parece que estan haciendo sus deberes... y esto ha perdido la mitad del otro dia...


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2016)

*Aro* una balanza de pagos es una cosa, con todas las sub balanzas que engloba...aún recuerdo durante semanas en clase de estructura económica el tostón que fue chaparse todas las sub balanzas y sus cuentas, así como manejarlas, en muchos casos se concluía que casi todas estaban cuadradas con "calzador", y al gusto del consumidor...pero bueno, al grano.

Por ejemplo que USA importe más que exporta, repercute en una balanza como bien apuntas y supongo vas por ahí...¡bien!, balanza deficitaria.

Por esa regla de 3, USA y otros muchos países deberían estar sustentados en una economía precaria de deuda impagable y la cual nadie adquiriría, además de tener unos tipos galopantes de doble dígito.

Sin embargo, USA vende deuda (o al menos hasta ahora), sin problemas. Imagina un país como Mongolia, o Marruecos con deudas similares...evidentemente USA de momento cumple con su parte de la deuda, y por eso sigue en su línea de emisión masiva de la misma, y es aceptada sin problema.

¿Cómo regresan los $ a USA?...ya que hablamos de balanzas de pagos macroeconómicas, dime tu ahora como ves las capitalizaciones microeconómicas de los principales balances del DOW y Nasdaq...¿es Apple deficitario?, ¿o Microsoft?...¿Texaco?...¿JPM?...

Por cierto, supongo ya lo habrás mirado, pero te dejo las rentas per cápita mundiales, a USA no le va mal, ¿no?

PIB per cápita (US$ a precios actuales) | Datos | Tabla

ahora multiplica la renta por los millones de habitantes con curre, y un 5,5% de paro...pobres USAnos con tanto déficit y los bolsillos vacíos de $ por estar estos fuera de su país, ¿no?

Cuando sobre la mesa hay algo más que contraparte económica,...es como jugar al poker sabiendo que tu rival tiene las cartas marcadas y un revolver cargado bajo la mesa...no vale la pena ganar, es mejor ir perdiendo poco a poco hasta que el otro se canse, o te arruine.

Las bolsas con un buen rebotazo, ojo al oro, los osciladores, podría darse la zona de 1180$ para quién quiera arriesgar, y si perdemos las cotas de 1150$ malo. 

No obstante tenemos todavía sobrecompra con un RSI diario en 68...deberíamos esperar a verlo en las zonas de 50...lo que no es condición para que el oro baje, puede ponerse lateral por estas cotas.

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2016)

Pero si es de "cajón", paketazo... Yo no estoy tan puesto como tú en Economía "reglada", pero vamos llevo bastante tiempo en el mundo de la "canción" para haber "aprendido" a analizar los datos macro y, sobre todo, a las "distorsiones" o "maquillajes" que suelen acompañarles. Y creo que en eso estamos de acuerdo una vez más y tampoco es tan "difícil" verlo...

Es que me hace "gracia" esto de la Balanza comercial vs PIB... ¡Joder! si nos basamos en este dato las Economías de Gabón, Guinea Ecuatorial, República del Congo eran "punteras" de acuerdo a los datos publicados referidos al ejercicio 2014... ¡Ay! que algunos se fijan en aquellos datos macro que "interesan" para sus análisis sin tener una visión más global de la "REALIDAD"...

Por ejemplo, hoy se han dado unos datos macro en China que analizaré -para mí- esta noche con más detenimiento, pero que han sido "malos", a pesar del "maquillaje" efectuado en el superavit en la Balanza Comercial que ha subido... a pesar de que reconocen de que sus exportaciones han caído mucho con sus tres principales socios comerciales: UE, EE.UU. y la ASEAN. Por tanto, ¿a quiénes han vendido y qué "solvencia" económica tienen? NO es difícil responder a esta cuestión.

Respecto a los MPs. lo ESPERADO, aunque -insisto- hace falta que pasen algunos días y veamos lo qué sucede alrededor de los diferentes activos. Yo esperaba la apertura de los mercados chinos para despejar esta "incógnita" y ya lo tengo más claro, al menos en un breve período de tiempo y después ya me haré una mejor composición de lugar. Y parece que tampoco estábamos tan alejados sobre nuestras "percepciones" de que las Bolsas iban a rebotar fuertemente, aunque a medio y, sobre todo, a largo plazo parece que sólo hay una SOLA DIRECCIÓN...

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (15 Feb 2016)

Bolsas: El oro entra en tierra de toros tras subir más de un 17% en el año. Noticias de Mercados

Una de las leyes básicas del mercado es la correlación negativa que existe entre las bolsas y el oro. Es decir, cuando uno sube, el otro cae, y viceversa. Esto se debe a la propia naturaleza de ambos activos y, en tanto que la renta variable implica la asunción de un mayor riesgo, el metal precioso se ha considerado desde el inicio de los tiempos el refugio por excelencia.

Así pues, a estas alturas de la película, y dado que los principales índices bursátiles han entrado oficialmente en tendencia bajista tras sufrir caídas superiores al 20% y romper todos los soportes para situarse en sus niveles más bajos desde 2013 -en el caso del Ibex 35-, nadie se sorprenderá de que el oro finalmente haya ahuyentado a los osos que le tenían acorralado desde la segunda mitad de 2012, una vez que el Banco Central Europeo salió al rescate de Europa y acabó con los temores de la ruptura del euro.

Desde sus máximos históricos de 1.888 dólares por onza firmados en 2011 hasta los algo más de 1.000 dólares de diciembre, el oro acumulaba una corrección superior al 40% al calor de las medidas de estímulo monetario puestas en marcha por los bancos centrales de todo el mundo, que empujaban a los inversores hacia los activos de más riesgo.

Pero el ser humano se acuerda de santa Bárbara cuando truena y con la llegada de 2016, las tormentas que vienen sucediéndose desde junio por diversos motivos (China, el petróleo, los beneficios empresariales, subidas de tipos de interés en EEUU, recesión etc.) están tomando forma de ciclogénesis. De esta manera, antes de que ésta llegue a convertirse en explosiva si se cumplen los augurios más pesimistas, los inversores están buscando refugio.
Fuente: Bloomberg
Fuente: Bloomberg

Viendo la siguiente gráfica sobran las palabras. Desde mediados de diciembre, el oro muestra una “pared vertical hasta situarse por encima de los 1.200 dólares como consecuencia del pánico en las bolsas, el pánico en la renta fija y la necesidad de buscar refugio”, explica a Cotizalia Joaquín Robles, analista de Xtrade Brokers.

El oro muestra una pared vertical hasta situarse por encima de los 1.200 dólares como consecuencia del pánico en las bolsas y en la renta fija

“Además, la depreciación del dólar a niveles de 1,12-1,13 frente al euro hace de este activo más atractivo para el comprador extranjero”, continúa el experto.Y añade que, si bien esta tendencia va a depender del comportamiento de las bolsas en los próximos meses, no duda que en “el corto plazo se vaya a 1.300 dólares por onza porque el oro ha entrado en un mercado alcista de libro”, concluye.

Esta semana el metal precioso ha avanzado casi un 6% para firmar su mayor ganancia de lunes a viernes desde octubre de 2011 y se mueve en el entorno de los 1.240 dólares por onza, a falta de 21 dólares para considerar que oficialmente ha entrado en territorio alcista.

En este sentido, José Luis Martínez Campuzano, estratega de Citi, explica que “los intentos de ruptura de la resistencia del oro en 1208 dólares suponen cuestionar su tendencia bajista desde 2013. Las bolsas, en el caso del gráfico para el S&P, ya hace tiempo que ha roto la tendencia alcista iniciada en 2012”, asegura el analista.

“Al final, el oro hace honor a su papel de refugio ante la incertidumbre. Y es precisamente esta incertidumbre la que deja obsoletas las estadísticas sobre oferta y demanda de finales de 2015 que el jueves publicó el World Gold Council”, afirma.

Según el organismo, se produjo un aumento de la demanda del 4% en el último trimestre del año pasado cuando la oferta se reducía un 10%. En el año la relación ha sido de un comportamiento nulo de la demanda con ajuste del 4% en la oferta.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2016)

Hola, prudente2: Gracias por el enlace, pero ya veremos... Hoy no parece que sea el "día" del artículo, pero me parece que lo más oportuno es esperar unos días para ver hacia dónde se decanta y, obviamente, me refiero al corto plazo. Empiezo a pensar que la actual subida se puede enmarcar más dentro de una "pauta" estacional y que, posiblemente, ya se esté agotando. En fin, insisto en que es mejor esperar y, desde luego, parece más prudente "aparcar" las compras... Tampoco, "estacionalmente", estamos en la mejor época en los "bolsillos".

Y no hace tanto que un conforero cuestionó la información que aporté sobre la importación de billetes impresos por parte de Venezuela. Bien, esta información que enlazo a continuación ya no admite discusión alguna sobre el particular. De todas formas, para quienes tenemos contacto con personas que viven en Venezuela era algo muy evidente y que es común en procesos hiperinflacionarios...

- Venezuela pide docenas de aviones llenos de billetes porque no puede imprimir - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Os dejo una interesante entrevista realizada al Primer Ministro ruso, Dmitri Medvédev y un articulo "metalero"...

- Primer ministro de Rusia dio una entrevista exclusiva para Sputnik

- Did Mark Cuban and the Dow Just Prove Goldbugs Right?

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (15 Feb 2016)

Off topic:

Vuelta al pasado, solo los bufones pueden decir la verdad, ya que si esto mismo lo dices serio eres un conspiranoico y no tienes ni medio minuto de tele


Edit:Imposible clavar el link a yt...

La telaraña de goldman sachs en youtube...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, Morsa: Lo he buscado y creo que es el que enlazo. Vamos a ver si "coge"...

- La telaraña de Goldman Sachs - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (16 Feb 2016)

Efectivamente, algo estaba haciendo mal. Del video y a parte del alemán, lo que no entiendo es que se rien todos, cuando da para mosqueo.

Gracias!


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

# Chúpate Esa: Pues, la verdad, es que la noticia parece una "réplica" de la que editó en su momento "The Wall Street Journal" o cuanto menos parece "rimar", aunque hay elementos nuevos, pero en lo sustancial parece más de lo mismo... En fin, ya sabes que yo suelo cuestionarme mucho según qué noticias de los medios de comunicación "oficiales" y, de momento, habrá que ponerla en "cuarentena" a falta de contrastarla con los medios venezolanos.

De todas formas, Chúpate Esa, NO sería NADA "extraño" que estuviera sucediendo esto, aunque de una forma mucho menos "sensacionalista". Te lo digo porque las noticias que me llegan de Venezuela confirman que hay una Hiperinflación de "Caballo"... Por ejemplo, el Dólar paralelo supera ya los 1000 Bolivares si la información que me ha llegado es correcta, pero vamos procede de allí. Creo que el Salario mínimo está en los 9.648 Bolivares y eso equivaldrían a poco más de 9 Dólares "paralelos". Ahora mismo, estaríamos hablando del Salario mínimo más bajo de América si los datos que manejo se ajustan a la REALIDAD.

Y te diré, sin ningún ánimo de "convencerte", que en el caso de Venezuela ahora es más caro imprimirlos que el coste del papel: me estoy refiriendo al papel especial, el del cintillo de seguridad que debe ser importado y la tinta. Por tanto, no te extrañe que los billetes más grandes (100 Bolivares) estén siendo importados, aunque sin tantos aviones por en medio.

Tampoco es difícil de "entender" si conocemos los procesos hiperinflacionarios y una de sus principales características es que el dinero circula a gran velocidad y, por eso mismo, los billetes se rompen más rápido y deben ser repuestos a un gran coste.

# Morsa: No estamos rodeados especialmente de "inteligencia" y así nos va... Y Gracias a ti.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy mala pinta tienen los MPs a estas horas: Oro a $1193,40 y la Plata a $15,200... En fin, lo esperado, al menos por mí... aunque me parece recordar que paketazo comentaba que todavía estamos un poco por encima del nivel "crítico" que NO debería perderse. Sin embargo, vamos a esperar porque es curioso este mundo en el que vivimos, donde se pasa de la mayor negatividad a la euforia desmedida... Por cierto, en Asia esta madrugada no se han visto compras y SÍ todo lo contrario, aunque esto del "papel" hace que la ubicación geográfica y el horario sean lo de menos... Es la ventaja que tienen las "maquinitas" de alta frecuencia.

Y os dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - La inutilidad de los programas electorales en un mundo global

- Vozpópuli - Para evitar el bono basura: Repsol prepara un recorte del dividendo que empuja a Sacyr al abismo financiero

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (16 Feb 2016)

> Muy mala pinta tienen los MPs a estas horas:



A veces parece que quieres que suban los metales fernandojcg 

Deja al resto que hagamos nuestra vida primero y podamos acomodarnos metalmente hablando.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> A veces parece que quieres que suban los metales fernandojcg
> 
> Deja al resto que hagamos nuestra vida primero y podamos acomodarnos metalmente hablando.



Por supuesto, que deseo que suban los MPs, pero "ordenadamente" y NO por unas "circunstancias" que sean negativas por otro lado, ya me entiendes... En el fondo, ahora mismo me es indiferente si suben o bajan y ya he comentado en muchas ocasiones que no espero verme "obligado" a necesitarlos.

De todas formas, karlillobilbaino, hemos tenido un amplio período donde se han podido comprar a muy buenos precios y yo, de momento, ya voy bien servido...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2016)

He estado reflexionando un poco a cerca de lo que dijo *Fernando* respecto de la bolsa griega, y sus precios actuales de derribo.

¿podría España o incluso la UE llegar a esos extremos?

Estaríamos hablando de un IBEX en torno a 2000 puntos.

Supongo que seguirán tapando los agujeros en los balances de los grandes bancos como sea...es posible que usen los billetes de 500 que tanto parecen "odiar" últimamente.

¿Podría el Santander irse al garete, o el BBVA...incluso Telefónica podría sufrir una crisis similar a la de Portugal Telecom por sus inversiones latinoamericanas, o Repsol entrar en barrena y no ser capaz de estabilizar sus balances con estos precios del petróleo?

Yo no lo veo, pero tampoco veía lo que sucedió en Grecia, o como Portugal perdió una vaca sagrada y desangró a la otra.

Simplemente con que uno de los grandes bancos Españoles no esté tan saneado como dice estar "y lo pillen", esto se convertirá en un baño de sangre bursátil, la otra opción de ver lo mismo, es que el partido "odiado" por las instituciones llegue al poder de uno u otro modo...entonces empezarán las represalias desde los mandamases de la UE.



En cuanto al oro, ojito, que lo está haciendo relativamente bien. Las medias 50/200 apuntito de ponerse alcistas de largo plazo...y creo que lo lograrán salvo una bajada brusca hacia 1120$

Los osciladores siguen muy calientes, y tienen que recuperar fuerzas, pero sigo pensando que nos vamos más arriba en breve.

La zona de 1150/1180$ debería frenar la actual corrección, la salida fue demasiado "bestia", y los excesos se pagan. No obstante cuando vea los osciladores en zona neutral veremos si entra dinero en el oro, o lo que sucede.

Los dientes de sierra de las bolsas asustan a cualquier largoplacista de ellas, y solo deja un mercado plagado de especuladores, no hay más que ver lo de ayer en Europa, o lo del petróleo estos días...terreno abonado para pillados, pero ideal para los brókeres y los cortoplacistas.

Buenos día a todos, y un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Buena "reflexión" y yo todavía NO me he planteado un escenario semejante, pero lo dejé "caer" con toda la "intención"... En el momento actual nos debemos "parar" a analizar cuál es la situación REAL de la Economía mundial y, especialmente, la de España, que a fin de cuentas es la que más nos debe importar. Eso SÍ, "huyendo" de unas cifras "oficiales" que se basan en una gran IMPOSTURA... Un buen ejemplo es el "teórico" crecimiento del PIB en nuestro país y que NO es "creíble", por no entrar en el "detalle": la "generación" basada en un empleo precario y con sueldos miserables, aparte de los recortes que se han generado en el Estado del Bienestar y que se sigue sustentando en una "clase media" que cada día paga más y ve disminuir su renta y Patrimonio disponible. Ésto último no sería "malo" -yo NO soy "liberal"...- si se viera que revirtiera en el beneficio común y NO en el bolsillo de unos SINVERGÜENZAS que se multiplican a un ritmo más que preocupante... Vamos, que a nadie le debe extrañar cómo estamos y tampoco adónde nos dirigimos.

paketazo, la Bolsa griega estaba el 1 de Octubre de 2007 en 5.334,50 puntos y cuando ganó Syriza las elecciones ya estaba en el entorno de los 720... "Números" son "números" y NADIE puede achacar a esa formación política el desplome brutal sufrido por la Bolsa griega. Vale que ahora está en los 480, pero el problema de fondo ya surgió muchísimo antes y con formaciones políticas "clásicas".

Es como si ahora cogiera el país "Podemos" con mayoría absoluta, ¿sería culpa de esa formación la situación actual del Ibex-35 y de la caída que lleva desde máximos? Pues, va a ser que NO y que algunos estén "tranquilos", ya que Podemos está lejos ahora mismo de obtener una mayoría absoluta, pero si hay nuevas elecciones va a subir y, simplemente, porque en la vida siempre toda "causa" conlleva una "reacción"... es, decir que la gente en general está asqueada de tanta Corrupción un día SÍ y otro TAMBIÉN. Y he puesto como ejemplo a Podemos como podría haber colocado a otro partido político "alternativo" y con una teórica "fuerza" que ahora no observo y me daría igual que fuera de "extrema derecha", ya que lo hubiera utilizado igualmente a modo de "ejemplo", para que se me "entienda"...

Las Bolsas, paketazo, están en mí opinión "condenadas" en un futuro que puede estar más próximo que lejano y hay algo que se conoce como "crecimiento de beneficios"... No creo que el año actual y los más inmediatos vayan a ser favorables para los mismos, pero igual me equivoco y Ojalá sea así... A TODOS nos iría mejor, dentro de lo que cabe, ya que NO creo en los "milagros".

Y, bueno, siguen "deshojando" las "argumentaciones" para retirar el efectivo...

- El gran problema de los tipos de interés negativos

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (16 Feb 2016)

La verdad es que lo de goldman sachs..y todos sus grandes "hermanos" explicados así..te partes de la risa o te mueres de miedo por lo que se avecina.
Que los puenteos políticos...banca...son una realidad ya no asombra a nadie..
Dejo parte de un análisis visto del oro:

"¿Dónde encontrará el oro su apoyo para continuar con la tendencia alcista? Bajo nuestro punto de vista, creemos que los niveles más interesantes se sitúan en: 1.190,00 y 1.150,00, dando confirmación a un nuevo Pull back y marcando el soporte de la nueva tendencia alcista. Por lo tanto esta semana simplemente queda esperar donde encuentra dichos apoyos el activo y prepararnos para nuevas posiciones en largo"

Si consolida los 1.200 euros en unas cuantas sesiones o se va para arriba será buena señal..pero es verdad..es mejor que suba poco a poco y que al final sea un gran tramo..que una subida en vertical para luego recuperarse hacia soportes.

Buenos comentarios y saludos a todos.. Firmado "el primo tonto de JP Morgan"...o Juan Pablo Morgades en Español..je, je, es coña...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, veismuler: ¿Sabes cuál es el "problema"? Que la gente de ríe, porque la exposición así lo requiere, pero después CUÁNTOS se lo plantean desde la vertiente seria, es decir "objetiva", dentro de la subjetividad que este tema puede conllevar... No hace mucho hablé con un amigo, cuya mujer es una trader del Forex, y le dije: ¿Has visto "La Gran Apuesta" Y su respuesta fue: "mi mujer estuvo muy interesada, pero yo me dormí..." Entonces, qué MIERDA podemos esperar cuando en Occidente lo que interesa realmente es lo banal y lo de menos es si te la meten doblada... Igual hasta les da "gusto", menos cuando se quedan con una mano delante y otra detrás. Manda COJONES...

Bien, veismuler, el análisis que nos anexas es similar al que nos ha aportado paketazo y que es mi analista técnico "favorito"... Además, es un tío que suele acertar bastante bien los movimientos de los mercados. Lástima que él, yo y, seguramente, tú seamos muy "humanos" y las "emociones" nos impidan tener la "frialdad" de las máquinas, sino ya estaríamos en las "Seisleches" hace ya muchos años. En fin, lo que se pierde por un lado se suele ganar por otro: Salud, "Sabiduría", etc.

# paketazo: Enlazo un artículo muy interesante y vale mucho la pena. De alguna manera, "engarza" con tu comentario de hoy, pero viendo el "problema" donde pienso que es más factible de producirse: en la gran banca europea y, desde luego, antes o después "nuestros" bancos no van a resultar inmunes. No hace tanto que hicistes un comentario donde veías cómo la gran banca americana acabaría absorbiendo a buena parte de la europea...

- European Bank Nightmare Far From Over as Fines and Fintech Loom - Bloomberg Business

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 20:01 ----------

Y un ejemplo de cómo está la situación en Venezuela... no parece que mis comentarios vayan muy "desencaminados" en relación a este país.

Un bombillo ahorrador puede costar más de 4.000 bolívares

Saludos.


----------



## karlilatúnya (16 Feb 2016)

Interesante

El uso del billete de 500 euros creció durante la crisis - Diario de Ibiza

Saludos


----------



## frisch (16 Feb 2016)

Por fin, una buena noticia (la del billete de 500).


----------



## frisch (16 Feb 2016)

Retomo un titular de eldiario.es para contar las verdades del barquero

La débil cobertura pública ha permitido que se imponga el negocio de la salud dental 'low cost' (Vitaldent)

La débil cobertura pública ha permitido que se imponga el negocio de la salud dental 'low cost'

Claro, es que habría que, una vez por todas, hacer una lista de lo que es esencial, a la altura del PIB de nuestros países (no me refiero al de Burkina Fasso), para blindar en las Constituciones, eso mismo. Con nuestros impuestos.

En orden:

Acceso libre a la Sanidad (con todos los controles necesarios para evitar chuminadas)
Un techo: Nadie en la calle (a menos que quiera vivir en ella)
Educación gratuita (con todos los controles necesarios para evitar chuminadas)

Si con los impuestos que se recogen, no es posible financiar estos tres derechos (así los llamo yo) pues entonces insumisión fiscal y a otra cosa mariposa. Esta no ha funcionado.

No hay un solo partido político que lo plantee tan claro porque faltan agallas y ganas (interesan otras cosas como el sillón - a la larga, el sillón)

Hay dinero a expuertas (vía impuestos indirectos y sobre todo directos).

Pero vamos a ver, si cuando trabajaba yo en un hospital de África Occidental hace 20 años con 2000 dólares hacíamos milagros para una cobertura de población de 100 mil personas ¿Cómo es posible que con unos presupuestos generales de 350 mil millones de dólares, en España, haya gente duerma en la calle, se muera antes de llegar a un hospital y aprenda en la escuela de la no escuela?

Vamos es que habría que empezar a poner (las) prioridades en serio.

Pero no hay agallas.

Entre los discursos "complejistas" (esto es muy complejo), los discursos demagógos (necesitamos más iniciativa, más proyección mundial, más... de tu prima), los discursos "circunstanciales" (vamos a cambiar los nombres de las calles), los discursos victimistas e incluso los discursos nacionalistas, aquí, todo, absolutamente, todo, sigue igual.

No hay agallas.

No hay agallas de llamar a las cosas por su nombre.

No es de recibo que en un país con unos presupuestos generales de 350 mil millones de dólares haya tanta gente en la desesperación.

Para eso, prefiero vivir en Burkina Fasso. Por lo menos allí, el concepto de familia (que aquí, lo han hecho todo para diluirlo, difuminarlo en un aguachirri que no se lo bebe ni el que lo hizo), te permite acudir a tu familia por la sencilla razón de que existe y es un valor. Un valor.

No hay agallas y los nuevos partidos no están por la labor.

Sería muy sencillo. Tantos ingresos. Tanto presupuesto para lo que es esencial. Lo demás, como en la economía doméstica, para el año que viene, si hay más.

Pero no hay agallas de plantearlo así.

_Edito para añadir que el control de las chuminadas se puede llevar a cabo perfectamente con la tecnología que hoy en día permite saber hasta cuánto papel utiliza el ciudadano X cuando va al baño. Pero en ese control no es que no haya agallas, sino que no interesa controlar. Eso no interesa controlar. Punto._


----------



## amador (16 Feb 2016)

Estaba pensando en doblar mi exposición a USO para compensar las pérdidas latentes que tengo si sube un poco. Sería en cualquier caso a largo plazo. No quiero vender. Está ahora mismo a 8.30.

¿Qué opinas paketazo? ¿Cómo está el técnico?

Fernando, ¿cómo ves el fundamental y el timing?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# karlilatúnya: Muy interesante el artículo y recomiendo su lectura. No os quedéis sólo con el titular...

# frisch: Excelente comentario y me ha gustado... A propósito del mismo tengo dos artículos para "complementarlo" y, como "reflexión" sobre a dónde se dirige el dinero del contribuyente, he preferido elegir el que enlazo a continuación y que es de OBLIGADA lectura para aquellos que se hacen unas determinadas preguntas y también avalan las "percepciones" que algunos tenemos sobre la "Salud" del sistema bancario español. En realidad, es una jugosa entrevista a D. José Ramón Sanchis Palacio, autor de "¿Es posible un mundo sin bancos?" (El Viejo Topo)

- Rebelion. “Ha habido un plan de políticos y banqueros para liquidar las cajas de ahorro”

# Chúpate Esa: Tienes razón, amigo... Y a veces ya sabes que me sale el lado "gruñón" y que yo tengo bastante acentuado. Sobre lo que comentas, pues te diré que a mí me han llegado esos mismos rumores desde allí y he preguntado acerca de esto a un amigo que me ha enviado esto...

- ¡URGENTE! Padrino López dío Golpe de estado y ahora es presidente paralelo - Noticias Vzla

- VENEZUELA: ¿GOLPE DE ESTADO O"COCES

En fin, no me atrevo a pronunciarme sobre estas noticias, ya que con Venezuela pasa lo mismo que con Cuba, es decir tengo amigos venezolanos que están a "favor" o en "contra" del régimen y no suele haber "punto medio". Y con los cubanos suele suceder lo mismo y hablo desde mi experiencia personal, por tanto tampoco pretendo generalizar.

SÍ que es cierto que la situación en Venezuela es muy complicada y NO es descartable un Golpe de Estado, pero de momento parece que el Ejército sigue siendo fiel al régimen de Maduro... aunque las "lealtades" en los países latinoamericanos suelen durar lo que suelen durar... es decir, en función de la "pasta" que se ponga sobre la mesa.

Es una pena lo de Venezuela, pero creo que las reformas emprendidas al principio por Chaves se han ido diluyendo y no hay que olvidar que el "bloqueo" impuesto por los americanos se está notando y agudizando cada vez más en la población civil. Por tanto, no sería extraño que se viera un "revulsivo"... o, cuanto menos, lo "venderán" así.

# amador: Hoy se ha dado una noticia que debiera haber impulsado el precio del Crudo y NO lo ha ha hecho, por tanto... La noticia que me ha llegado desde una fuente directa de la OPEP dice que Arabia Saudí, Qatar, Rusia y Venezuela han acordado congelar su producción de Petróleo en los niveles de ENERO 2016 (¡De RISA!) siempre y cuando otros productores hagan lo mismo. Qatar va a ser el encargado de controlar el cumplimiento del acuerdo sobre la congelación de los niveles de producción...

amador, si tu intención es "promediar" en las caídas, yo no gastaría toda la "munición" en una segunda entrada. En todo caso, tomaría el 50% de la posición inicial y me reservaría para una tercera y definitiva entrada, esperando niveles inferiores a los últimos mínimos y que tampoco tienen porqué darse... Precios de entrada bajo mi punto de vista en el siguiente rango: $27,59 - $26,38. Puedes intentar buscar un precio medio entre ambos precios. En el USO pueden darse perfectamente los $7,80.

Y teniendo en cuenta, amador, que el panorama NO está NADA claro en ningún activo, por tanto ten calma. Por cierto, algunos podríais reservar algo de liquidez para cuando las Bolsas se giren de VERDAD y entonces hay ETFs de Petroleras y de Energía que pueden ser atractivos y diluir el riesgo de apostar a un solo e hipotético "ganador"...

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches,

Que rápido vais, cuesta seguiros, algunos puntos que habéis tocado los cuales me gustaría dar mi opinión:

- Respecto a promediar en USO, no me parece buena idea, lo mejor es consolidar la posición y asegurar que el último mínimo es realmente el suelo, creo que si lo llega a testear nuevamente se irá mucho más abajo; por lo tanto, recomendaría dos opciones posibles:

Si se consolida el último suelo: entonces podrás hacer nuevas compras, no importa que tu promedio no sea tan ajustado como quieres, más vale comprar a 9,00 con seguridad de tendencia alcista que a 8,30 con la incertidumbre de que se puede ir nuevamente a 7,67 y muy probablemente mucho más abajo.

Si no se consolida el suelo: esperar nuevos mínimos y ver hasta donde puede consolidar el nuevo suelo (posiblemente compres a precio de 8,30, pero tendrás tendencia alcista.

De igual forma, considero que si se va a largo plazo, por debajo de 12,00 es muy buena compra, no obstante, mientras más perrillas vayan a favor, mucho mejor, ahora lo que prima es el tiempo y esfuerzo que dedicarás en obtener ese extrilla.

- Sobre los billetes de 500€, pues que decir, si lo que buscan es inflación (eso dicen con los estimulos) cuando lo consigan, esos billetitos se quedarán pequeños. Además dudo mucho que lo hagan, a menos que vayan a saco con el control total sobre las personas, pero creo que sería muy precipitado y mas con esto de que llevan 8 años aguantando esta situación.

- El tan mencionado tema de los robos de MP's (y bancolchón) en las viviendas. No es un tema fácil, pero he de decir que si tengo el dinero en mi poder, me da la oportunidad de buscar maneras de protegerlos más directamente, en cambio una anotación electrónica te quita toda posibilidad de control, por una parte tienes la inseguridad de la entidad custodia, la cual se ha demostrado que si vienen mal dadas no volverás a ver esa anotación. Por otra parte tienes los impuestos revolucionarios que te puede quitar el gobierno en cuestión, tampoco hay que fiarse del tema de los 100k€ asegurados, que te pueden pagar en deuda pública de interes negativo a 100 años o acciones de algún banco rescatado.

Eso sí que te dejaría sin ninguna posibilidad de recuperar tu dinero, en cambio el dinero en tu poder siempre lo estará, a menos que alguien intente quitártelo directamente, pero creo que tendrías más oportunidades para protegerlo. En resumen: prefiero ladrones con pasamontañas (y que te puedes esconder de ellos) que ladrones con traje sin posibilidad alguna de esconderse.

Saludos y que tengáis una buena semana


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (16 Feb 2016)

Buenas noches,
Un pequeño aporte, que me ha parecido interesante: El ratio oro-plata cerca de máximos de las crisis financiera de 2008. 1oz oro/ 79oz plata, y también ratio oro-petróleo en máximos históricos... Creéis que los datos expuestos pueden ser indicativos de un rally alcista del oro y plata en los próximos meses? o será necesario además un detonador tipo lehman brothers 2008?

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/0...n-plata-cerca-maximos-crisis-financiera-2008/

saludos!

P.D.: El oro se resiste a dejar los 1200$, pese al rebote de las bolsas. Señal de que el miedo sigue en la renta variable.


----------



## amador (16 Feb 2016)

Cuanto razón en eso Refinanciado !!!

Por cierto, Fernando y Refinanciado, gracias por vuestros consejos sobre USO.

Estaré atento unos días mas. Aunque no se muy bien como interpretar tantas oscilaciones ... hoy sube las bolsa, mañana baja, sin una razón con sentido.




Refinanciado dijo:


> En resumen: prefiero ladrones con pasamontañas (y que te puedes esconder de ellos) que ladrones con traje sin posibilidad alguna de esconderse.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Feb 2016)

Hola, Los que el tocho se llevó: Gracias por el aporte. Bien, respecto al ratio Oro vs Plata aún está lejos de sus máximos históricos. Y aquí tengo algunas dudas, pues si bien tengo registrado 99,81 en Febrero de 1991, no sé si en la década de los ¿40?, más o menos, se superó y es que tengo en mente un gráfico que creo que me lo sugería... pero bueno ya nos vale como "referencia" máxima el dato de 1991. En cualquier caso, el ratio actual entre el Oro y la Plata es "excesivo", pero por eso mismo hay que tenerlo en cuenta: está "AVISANDO"... o utilizarlo como indicador adelantado.

Y respecto al ratio Oro vs Petróleo es absolutamente DEMENCIAL y aquí tenemos ya una clara "divergencia" HISTÓRICA, por tanto considerarlo también como un indicador adelantado.

Mira, Los que el tocho se llevó, ya no hace falta algo parecido a Lehman Brothers y es que los "CADÁVERES ANDANTES" son ya muchos... Los riesgos sistémicos actuales son tantos que es inútil buscar un determinado "desencadenante".

Si quieres mi opinión, y dentro del contexto de lo que AHORA conocemos, pues no sería raro iniciar la "cuenta atrás" después de las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. Matizo: la "cuenta atrás" ya estaría en marcha desde MUCHO antes de Lehman Brothers (quizás, ya comenzó en 1987...) y hablaríamos de que quedaría muy poco para el final. Otra cosa muy distinta es un viraje absoluto en el Sistema monetario mundial y en bastantes más cosas...

Y mas que esperar un "Rally" en los MPs, yo AHORA MISMO buscaría "Seguridad" en ellos. Lo "otro" vendrá por sí solo y más si se cumplen los peores "augurios".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 23:37 ----------

# amador: No busques "sentido" y "razonamiento" donde NO lo hay. Los mercados están totalmente DESQUICIADOS y sólo son aptos en estos momentos para "especuladores" muy avezados y aún así necesitarán de bastante "Suerte". Repito mi consejo: No tengas PRISA y en el Petróleo verás fuertes oscilaciones durante este año, aunque a medida que se avance en el mismo, debería tender a un precio razonablemente más alto y que estaría en los entornos de los $50, pero también podría quedarse "estancado" en un amplio lateral entre los $30 y los $40. Y tampoco es descartable que se vaya a buscar precios cercanos a los $20 pronosticados por los "amigos" de Goldman Sachs, pero ese escenario ahora parece, y sólo parece, el más "improbable"...

Saludos.


----------



## Baraja (17 Feb 2016)

karlilatúnya dijo:


> Interesante
> 
> El uso del billete de 500 euros creció durante la crisis - Diario de Ibiza
> 
> Saludos



Una mentira mil veces repetida en prensa no la convierte en verdad, a menos que los billetes de 500 tenga un GPS incorporado, nadie puede saber dónde circulan los billetes de 500 en negro:

Malaprensa: Los billetes de 500

Malaprensa: Vuelven los billetes de 500


----------



## racional (17 Feb 2016)

Gold Bugs: Don’t Get Too Excited
By Charles Sizemore, Editor, Dent 401k Advisor

After looking dull for years, gold is finally sparkling again. With the market in convulsions, and Fed Chair Janet Yellen broaching the possibility of negative interest rates, the yellow metal is up over 14% in the few short weeks of 2016.

Hey, I get it. People are scared. And justifiably so.

Frankly, I’m a little scared about where all of this is going.

But before you run out and fill up the trunk of your car with precious metals (and maybe some canned goods and ammo), let’s look at gold with a cold, analytical eye.

Gold isn’t so much an investment as it is an emotional ideology. Being a “gold bug” isn’t just a matter of passionately believing in the investment merits of gold. It’s an identity, and an extreme one at that. It reminds me of a radical political movement or even a religious cult.

Investors already have an odd way of developing feelings for the assets they buy, and not just gold. Even if you insult a man’s stocks, you might as well be insulting his wife or mother. A weird possession takes hold.

But with gold, the attachment goes deeper. There is a fundamental belief that gold is the “one true store of value” or the “one true currency,” and that all imposters are heretical.

Don’t be that guy. I’ve met him. He’s a buzzkill at parties and way too intense.

But I digress.

Let’s strip away all the ideology and try to look at gold on its own merits. I would argue that the “barbarous relic” does indeed have its uses but that it’s still the wrong hedge to own in this market. So let’s break down the arguments in favor of gold...

#1. Gold is an inflation hedge. Ok, I don’t necessarily argue with this point. Over the years, gold has indeed proven to be a decent inflation hedge.

The big problem here is that an inflation hedge is only valuable when you actually have inflation. We don’t, or we have very little. In fact, with crude oil prices still looking wobbly, consumer price inflation isn’t even 1%.

This goes contrary to what a lot of Americans are thinking. The logic is that, thanks to all the loose monetary policy of the past several years, rampant inflation is right around the corner.

It seems straightforward enough. But you could have made the same arguments about Japan at any point over the past 20 years, and you would have been wrong.

Fact is, all the monetary easing in the world will have little impact on inflation at a time of aging demographics and hobbled banks, which is where we are today. And in Japan, they’re still fighting outright deflation.

So yes, I’ll cede to the gold bugs that gold is indeed an inflation hedge. But if you buy it now, you’re effectively buying expensive insurance for a risk you don’t need to insure.

#2. Gold is a crisis hedge. I’m a little more sympathetic to this view. I’m a big believer in having a true “zero hedge” in the event the world really does go to hell in a hand basket.

So yes, having a little gold bullion buried in the backyard, along with some shotgun shells, isn’t the worst idea. (But hey, I’m from Texas. We’re all nuts.)

But as far as safeguarding a portfolio, I’m less convinced of gold’s value as a crisis hedge.

When the world gets truly shaky, investors tend to flock to the U.S. dollar and to U.S. government bonds rather than to gold. In fact, the price of gold actually fell during the 2008 meltdown, and I would expect more of the same in the event of another global crisis.

So, by all means, keep a few gold coins stashed away somewhere safe… just in case. But don’t overload your investment portfolio with the stuff.

#3. Gold is a store of value. This one I just don’t get. Besides being a bright and shiny object, I really don’t know what gold has going for it.

It has little in the way of commodity value, outside of its modest use in electronics and dentistry…

It damn sure doesn’t pay any interest or dividends…

And it pretty much ONLY trades on sentiment – that’s it. So assigning a real value to gold is just about impossible.

Sure, gold can be a store of value – sometimes. But there are long stretches of time when it isn’t. Take, for instance, the 20 years between the 1980s and 1990s – when gold lost value almost every year.

My advice? If you are hell-bent on owning hard assets, choose something that generates income. It could be a rental house, a commercial building or even a piece of farmland.

Granted, you shouldn’t expect any of these to appreciate in price in the deflationary economy we’re facing. But you’ll at least collect rental income along the way, and your judgment won’t be impaired by the politics and ideology that tend to swirl around gold.

Charles Sizemore


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Evidentemente, NO estoy de acuerdo con lo apuntado en el artículo que enlaza, pero bueno tiene su "argumentación" y es interesante leerlo... No lo voy a rebatir aquí en esta ocasión, primero porque ya lo hemos hecho otras veces y, en segundo lugar, porque NO creo que muchos foreros lo vayan a leer...

Por cierto, el Oro quizás esté afectado por la salida a la palestra de los "chicos" de Goldman Sachs y que pronostican $1100 en los 3 próximos meses y $1000 a 12 meses... En fin, el primer precio lo veo bastante factible, si para entonces han "reconducido" las Bolsas y en cuanto al segundo, pues en un año pueden pasar muchas cosas y NO creo que vayan a ser precisamente negativas para el Oro, pero bueno ya habrá tiempo de comentar la "jugada"...

Y dejo esto...

Vozpópuli - Europarlamentarios denuncian en la Comisión Europea que el fichaje de Bale se pagó con la ayuda de bancos rescatados

Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 Feb 2016)

saludos , dejo este articulo que me ha parecido interesante

La historia del precio del petróleo: subidos a una montaña rusa | ATTAC España

Aunque en los últimos meses parece que vivimos una época de bajos precios del petróleo, su evolución durante los últimos 50 años no debe infundir optimismo. La gran volatilidad de su precio durante el último medio siglo demuestra que este se mueve en una auténtica montaña rusa, dado su carácter estratégico, lo que hace que su cotización sea extraordinariamente sensible a gran número de condicionantes que la alteran al alza o a la baja en períodos de tiempo muy breves. De hecho, nos encontramos ante la paradoja de unos precios muy bajos en un tiempo en el que el final del petróleo se acerca a pasos agigantados. Y ese final, según se temen muchos expertos, puede ser muy doloroso.

lo del fútbol es de traca ,,, pero claro , se tiene que mantener el circo como sea ,,, y me da igual el equipo , todos son iguales.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, parece que las Bolsas están por la labor de "estabilizarse" y que era lo más plausible después de las caídas tan pronunciadas que se han producido en lo que llevábamos de año. De hecho, las Bolsas americanas NO habían perdido gran cosa, viniendo desde máximos, y es algo que apuntamos aquí para descartar un Crack que, no obstante, acabará llegando... pero "mañana".

Fuerte subida en la cotización del Crudo, después de una fuerte volatilidad... La razón de ello parece apoyarse en unas declaraciones efectuadas por Irán en el sentido de que quieren apoyar la "estabilización" del precio, a pesar de que ayer decían lo contrario y que se vio reflejado en el precio del Crudo. En fin, ya decíamos ayer que iba a ser un año muy volátil para esta Materia Prima.. En cuanto a la toma de posiciones, a gusto del "consumidor", pero yo todavía me mostraría prudente y, es más, yo estoy esperando para entrar de nuevo, pero tengo por costumbre no correr tras los precios...

Y dejo una información tremendamente sorprendente y de la que no se "oye" NADA, a pesar de su relevancia...

- Taiwan: MH370 Pilot mysteriously resurfaces almost 2 years after his flight vanished over China Sea World News Daily Report

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo una información tremendamente sorprendente y de la que no se "oye" NADA, a pesar de su relevancia...
> 
> - Taiwan: MH370 Pilot mysteriously resurfaces almost 2 years after his flight vanished over China Sea World News Daily Report
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, la fuente es un tanto extraña.
Me he paseado por el sitio web y todas las noticias son extrañas, límite "me quedo con el personal", aparte de que están fechadas, muchas, hace mucho tiempo.

En fin, es posible que sea un engaño (hoax que se dice ahora).


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2016)

*amador* USO se está poniendo "cachondo"...el Brent en este caso, a punto de superar la resistencia que antaño fue soporte de los 35$...ahí una vez estabilizado y sin que los pierda de nuevo, se puede empezar a hablar.

No obstante, yo paso ya del petróleo, un día sube un 6%, al día siguiente cae un 7%, al siguiente sube un 4%...estos bandazos solo demuestran inestabilidad en el sector, y muchas fuerzas tirando para uno u otro lado, sin definir claramente nada al respecto.

Es como apostar a rojo o negro ahora mismo, piensa que pueden estar creando una trampa para toros, haciendo creer que ha llegado el momento de abrir largos con estas subidas tan "exageradas" y atraer inversores...pero bien es cierto que las bajadas fueron igual de absurdas en su momento. Personalmente, no recomiendo ahora mismo tocar el producto, otra cosas es regresar a mínimos o consolidar por encima de 35$.

Por otra parte...suben las bolsas y sube el oro, o al menos no se cae...¿Qué está pasando?...sed cautelosos, la subida bursátil es solo un rebote lógico tras los varapalos vistos, mientras que el oro, está a una semana si se mantiene a estas cotas, de regresar tras un tiempo a tendencia alcista de largo plazo de nuevo, y eso, si no hay una caída muy brusca, atraerá miradas, por mucho que los iluminados del super banco americano recomienden reducir exposición en el rubio metal.

Se empiezan a escuchar campanas de nuevas subidas de tipos en USA...en los modelos clásicos de toda la vida, eso hacía bajar las bolsas, pero actualmente ya todo se la pela a las bolsas, estamos en un ciclo dónde en USA todo se ha apuntalado en base a ampliaciones de $, y esa artificialidad que envuelve a la renta variable, va a estar un poco o bastante desacoplada de la realidad económica a pie de calle.

Veremos este diente de sierra alcista hasta dónde lo llevan, pero estoy bastante seguro de que puede ser el último antes de una bajada de mayor envergadura que la que acabamos de ver. 

En ese aspecto, me mantengo neutral en bolsa americana...o sea no llevo nada de nada, y el IBEX, por mucho que maree la perdiz lo esperaré por debajo de 7000 más pronto o más tarde.

Un saludo a todos, gracias por los aportes, y tranquilidad, nunca hay prisa para correr tras nada en bolsa, metales, derivados...solo corred si veis una hermosa dama en apuros...y no diré hacia dónde debéis correr, que cada uno decida. 

Buenas noches.

*edito*

Por cierto, deshaceros rápido de los billetes de 500€, para los "colegas" yo os los cambio rápidamente por 400€ en el formato que más os guste...rápido señores que esos billetes "queman" traédmelos calentitos que yo os soluciono ese problemón... :XX: ::


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: He solicitado a ver si me confirmaban la noticia y, efectivamente, es FALSA, aunque no todo lo que se publica en el medio enlazado lo es, a pesar de su "sensacionalismo" y falta de seriedad... Bien, dejo una mejor información al respecto y que aclara el tema y, de paso, aporta algo más de información.

- Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370: Pilot Found Alive In Taiwan Hospital? Cruel Viral Hoax Attacked By Officials

# paketazo: :XX::XX::XX:... Entiendo que eres un "romántico" empedernido y saldrías corriendo a comprar un ramo de flores... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Feb 2016)

Bueno, en fin, echando un vistazo al _About _de la página uno entiende que son unos cantamañanas.

Deberíamos de retomar en nuestro vocabulario, el término "cantamañanas" e incluso el más castizo "farsa(nte)".

Hoy en día, como todo se traduce al idioma del país sin nombre e incluso hay generaciones que no conociendo el castellano como mandan los cánones (aunque hayan nacido en Ciudad Real) creen que hoax es un concepto nuevo, recién creado y consecuencia de la jerga de las nuevas tecnologías cuando, en realidad, mis abuelos, lo llamaban farsa, farsante, engaño y el concepto existía ya (del tiempo de mis abuelos) y varios miles de años antes, también.

Traduzco un párrafo del _About_ (Acerca de) de la página en cuestión aunque la página no merece ni ese esfuerzo (los comentarios entre corchetes son míos).

_World News Daily Report es un periódico Americano pro Zion establecido en Tel Aviv y dedicado a dar cobertura de información sobre arqueología bíblica y otros misterios de todo el mundo [jodé, ¡qué amalgama!]

Nuestro equipo está formado por reconocidos periodistas cristianos, musulmanes y judíos, agentes del Mossad retirados y veteranos de las Fuerzas Armadas de Israel [jodé, pues la solución al desaguisado en Oriente Medio - queremos que seáis nuestro próximo gobierno]

Estamos establecidos en Tel Aviv desde 1988 donde se publican más de 200 mil ejemplares en papel de nuestros informes diarios [ostras, hay que darle la info a los de El País, a ver si pueden aprender algo]._

Volviendo a lo que quería decir.

Sentido común (aunque sea un poco).
Farsante es un vocablo que existe probablemente, en el tiempo, antes que hoax, recuperémoslo.
Paciencia y buenos alimentos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Lo que comentaba paketazo: el Crudo está para "mirarlo" y NO "tocarlo". Menuda volatilidad la de hoy: en la última media hora se ha disparado $1 y ya anda con una subida algo por encima del 8%... Ahora mismo, es terreno abonado para "especuladores" y para NADIE más.

Y dejo este análisis que es un "reflejo" de lo que comentamos por aquí...

- La única cobertura para la crisis bursátil | Investing.com

Saludos.

Edito: # frisch: A mí lo que me ha extrañado es que esa noticia me llega a través de un autor muy conocido en todo el mundo por sus trabajos conspiranoicos. Digamos que está considerado una "autoridad" en el tema y muy puesto, además, en Geopolítica... Me ha extrañado mucho que le "colarán" la noticia y no la verificase (de hecho la ha reproducido donde él suele escribir), máxime cuando él vive y escribe desde Japón...

Respecto a ese medio de comunicación, por lo que he podido ver es un medio "sensacionalista" y, en parte, he observado que bastante orientado hacia la temática "forteana" y que no sé si conoces. En lo personal, no me parece serio, aunque trata temas que son conocidos dentro de un determinado "mundillo" y supongo que de ahí le viene el éxito, ya que es bastante seguido.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-feb-2016 at 23:43 ----------

Interesante... y una de las razones por las que aquí insistimos en la posesión física en los MPs.

. SchiffGold.com | Don

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

Esto gustará a los más "plateros"...

- Silver Forecast: Silver Prices In Five Years? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (18 Feb 2016)

Interesante artículo fernando. Pero, aunque ya me gustaría, no veo la onza de plata en 100 dólares en 2020... antes correría la sangre por las calles. Mientras haya una forma tan fácil de robar al pueblo como es pulsar el botón de "print money" y patadón pa'lante, mantendrán al zombie vivo.

Por cierto, no dice nada del oro, pero así a bote pronto, y manteniendo el ratio actual oro/plata, el cual sabemos que está lejos de su media histórica, a cuánto estaría el oro en el supuesto de que la plata se fuera a los 100 $?? Cerca de 8000$!!! Cuantas guerras mundiales y crashes bursátiles tendría que haber por el camino...... Casi que prefiero que los metales vayan poco a poco recuperando su sitio, pero despacito y con buena letra, como se suele decir.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hombre, el artículo está bastante bien y hay que fijarse bien en los "teóricos" precios que se apuntan y, sobre todo, en los diferentes escenarios en que podrían producirse. No dicen nada que no haya pasado ya en el "tiempo"... es decir, en momentos puntuales de la Historia e incluso relativamente reciente.

Por ejemplo, Los que el tocho se llevó, en Enero de 1980, si AJUSTAMOS la INFLACIÓN, la Plata alcanzó los $107,25 y eso sucedió en un momento "puntual" (el caso de los Hermanos Hunt), pero sucedió... y NO hubo "sangre" en las calles estadounidenses.

Además, en el artículo, dan un precio bastante "normalito" si las cosas continúan más o menos como hasta ahora: $50 para el 2021... Y los $100 o precios aproximados tampoco debieran ser "raros" si el metal se va agotando, es decir la demanda sigue siendo alta y la oferta no llega a cubrirla en su totalidad y que es algo que NO hay que descartar. Por otro lado, a ello podríamos unir un "mix" de diferentes situaciones que se podrían dar de continuar como "hasta ahora": la INESTABILIDAD de todo tipo se acentuaría a medida que transcurriese el tiempo. Otra cosa muy distinta, y ya lo he dicho muchas veces, es que consigan "reconducirlo", pero para eso hay que tener "voluntad" de hacerlo y esto pasa por cambiar las "reglas del juego" que ahora imperan en nuestro mundo. Y eso NO parece que vaya a ser fácil.

Explicado esto, el Oro NO tendría porque irse a ese precio que tú extrapolas, aunque es evidente que debería estar bastante más alto que el actual. Todo esto cambiaría en un escenario hiperinflacionario y sabemos los precios que se han alcanzado en los MPs en esa situación. Hoy tienes el ejemplo de Venezuela y hay otros más en el mundo. En el mismo artículo hablan de los 100 Billones de Marcos alcanzados por onza de Oro en 1923 en Alemania, durante la República de Weimar. Y tampoco corrió la "sangre" por las calles, aunque esa situación vino propiciada por la vertida pocos años antes y también propiciaría la que vendría unos años más tarde...

En fin, Los que el tocho se llevo, NO creo que la gran mayoría de los "metaleros" quieran que la "revalorización" de sus MPs pase por asistir a un mundo dantesco y lo que ello conllevaría. Sin embargo, mucho tendrán que cambiar las cosas, para que no nos dirijamos hacia AHÍ... Yo, si te soy sincero, espero estar por ese entonces "criando malvas", pero no sé... ya te digo que no lo veo nada "claro".

Y dejo un buen artículo sobre la "excelente" gestión realizada en los últimos años en España con nuestros "dineros"...

- La deuda pública engorda en 326.000 millones de euros durante los años de Rajoy. Noticias de Economía

Luego, hablan de la "herencia" recibida... pues, ¡Joder! como para echar en falta a los que se la dejaron.., aunque, en lo personal, para NADA... Unos y otros son MÁS de lo MISMO, pero parece que unos más que otros...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Es conocida mi "desconfianza" hacia las monedas "virtuales", pero también soy contrario a que se reprima la libertad de disponer del propio dinero como a uno le dé la gana... Tampoco el Sistema nos va a "engañar" a los que andamos por aquí, pero desde luego van a tener la aceptación "popular", SÍ aquella que sólo sigue los "dictados" que recibe...

- EU Targeting End of 2016 For Virtual Currency Controls To Fight Terrorism Threats - CCN: Financial Bitcoin & Cryptocurrency News

Y este otro artículo va en la misma "dirección". Al otro lado del "charco", ya están cuestionando el billete de $100... Curioso el "paralelismo" entre el billete de 500 Euros y ahora el billete de $100... supongo que están en el MISMO "punto de mira"...

- EconomicPolicyJournal.com: Larry Summers: "It

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (18 Feb 2016)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Luego, hablan de la "herencia" recibida... pues, ¡Joder! como para echar en falta a los que se la dejaron.., aunque, en lo personal, para NADA... Unos y otros son MÁS de lo MISMO, pero parece que *unos más que otros*..."



Por dios fernando, que ya todos tenemos p... en los h... coño. Fué, es y será el principio de la bicicleta: unos pedalean cuando toca presionar el pedal de la "derecha", y en un momento del recorrido, toca presionar el pedal de la "izquierda"

Un incremento en la deuda de 2,7 veces más desde 2007, virgen santa del amor hermoso. Eso no hay dios que lo pague. Precisamente pq así nos la terminan jugando como han hecho en hispanoamérica con su famosa "deuda odiosa". Hasta ahora nosotros estábamos en el palco viendo la función. Pero se ve que el negocio andaba algo "atascado" y ya tocaba que palmáramos nosotros. Vaya pandilla de Hij.... de la gran Pu....., me cago en todos sus .... Iba a decir muertos pero que habrán hecho éstos la verdad. ¿O sí? Pq de alguien habrán aprendido esa forma rastrera, miserable, inmunda de pensar, actuar, manipular, envilecer, ....

Entiendo tu "*parece* que unos más..." pero sabes perfectamente que esa pequeña e insignificante palabra es la clave de todo este berenjenal llamada política. Es una nimiedad de concepto, si, pero no veas lo que causa en el cerebro cognitivo de cualquier votante que se precie. Es lo mismo pero consiguen que parezca distinto. Eso, o somos todos bobos de nacimiento (a lo mejor es eso).

Cuando caemos, aunque sea de manera ínfima esos detalles tontos, nuestra mente nos la termina jugando y ampliando ese "parecen diferentes" en una "claras/clarísimas diferencias". Un matiz que al parecer reside ahí nuestra perdición por lo que llevo discutiendo a lo largo de mi vida.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

Hola, nekcab: En fin, cada cual es muy libre de expresar su opinión y después que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones. Y ahora voy a matizar lo siguiente:

- Es un hecho OBJETIVO lo de "unos más que otros" en el contexto en el que hago mi comentario. Vamos a ver, ¿quién a aumentado la deuda en 326.000 millones de Euros? Pues, el Gobierno del PP. Eso es así tanto si gusta como si no y repito que es un hecho OBJETIVO que NO podéis rebatir... ¿Que con el PSOE hubiera sido igual? Pues, eso entra en el terreno de la "hipótesis" y NUNCA lo sabremos, ya que no podemos cambiar en la Historia esos cuatro años de "gobierno" del PP. Eso no quita para que tenga mi opinión personal al respecto, pero lo que es sumamente doloso es que este incremento de la deuda se ha producido a pesar de los recortes brutales que han habido en el Estado del Bienestar.

- Yo, nekcab, tengo claramente una visión izquierdista y tengo mi derecho a expresarme en ese sentido si lo estimo oportuno, al igual que tú lo tienes para manifestarte a favor de la orientación política que te apetezca. Eso SÍ, dentro del "estatus" que mantenemos en este hilo, es decir intentar argumentar desde la educación y el respeto a la opinión contraria, máxime si está tan bien argumentada como es el caso. Mira, nekcab, yo NO tengo una orientación "política" si nos atenemos a mi "naturaleza" más bien "anarquista", pero la situación del país me "obliga" a tomar "partido" entrando en clara contradicción con mi pensamiento "natural"...

Y si quieres verlo así, pues no hay "problema": esa "DIFERENCIA" es una "CLARA DIFERENCIA"... Desde mi particular opinión y, por supuesto, que no tiene porqué ser compartida por NADIE, a fin de cuentas en este hilo hay conforeros, que son amigos míos, y tienen una orientación política totalmente diferente a la mía a la hora de votar, aunque algunos -siendo de EXTREMA DERECHA- NO encuentran quiénes les representen.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (18 Feb 2016)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> ¿quién a aumentado la deuda en 326.000 millones de Euros?
> 
> ..."



¿Y se aumentó por arte de ciencia infusa? No. Por un trabajo conjunto de un equipo cojonudo llamado PPSOE. La creme de la creme. A los hechos me remito.

Ya hace tiempo que esto dejó de ser ideología (yo me curé, gracias a dios)


----------



## frisch (18 Feb 2016)

Nunca fue ideología, jamás en la historia de los pueblos la ideología ha sido el objetivo, la meta, la ideología es y ha sido el instrumento para obterner el sillón (el sillón no es sólo el puesto, el sillón es el poder de decidir cómo van a vivir los demás que no están sentados en el sillón), de ahí que yo no voto.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# nekcab: ¿Trabajo conjunto? Pues, que yo sepa los últimos 4 años "gobernó" el PP con MAYORÍA ABSOLUTA y que el aumento en la deuda de 326.000 millones de Euros ha sido durante el ejercicio del mismo. Esa es una REALIDAD OBJETIVA y que no tiene discusión posible.

Ahora bien, nekcab, como "concepto" que va más allá... te acepto lo del PPSOE y que yo mismo he suscrito en muchas ocasiones. NO hay NADIE más alejado que yo del PSOE... pero si tengo que comparar -que no "elegir"...- entre uno y otro, pues qué quieres que te diga... Yo intento, en la medida de mis posibilidades, de actuar como pienso e intento, por tanto, ser fiel a MÍS convicciones y ya he dicho muchas veces que NO escribo para "gustar" a NADIE... Es más, siempre he dicho que esté hilo debe servir para que cada cuál acabe formando su PROPIA opinión.

En cualquier caso, aunque no "coincidamos" y eso también se BUSCA en este hilo, te agradezco tu comentario, pues es otra "forma" de ver un mismo asunto, aunque yo me centro en un dato CONCRETO y tú vas un poco más allá... y en ese último "concepto" tampoco estamos tan alejados como te pueda "parecer"...

# frisch: Ma encanta cuando dices que no vas a votar... Simplemente, porque me das la opción a decir que yo seguiré votando.

Bueno, y ahora ya fuera de "polémicas", dejo dos interesantes artículos...


- Bancos zombies aplazan su inevitable bancarrota. ¿Quién los mantendrá a flote? - Guillermo Barba

- China's Subprime Crisis Is Here - Bloomberg Gadfly

Y excelente la subida observada en el Oro: $1235,97... casi un 2%, perooooo el Bund también se ha acercado a sus máximos históricos: 165,185. Conclusión: parece que vuelve el MIEDO y se diría que no hay mucho convencimiento en el reciente rebote de las Bolsas.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> # frisch: Ma encanta cuando dices que no vas a votar... Simplemente, porque me das la opción a decir que yo seguiré votando.
> 
> ...



Polémica, ninguna. Sólo trato de explicar el porqué de mi opción, tratando de aportar argumentos y, eso sí, las verdades del barquero: las ideologías son instrumentos de quienes las utilizan para llegar al sillón (seis mil años de Historia avalan mi comentario).

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Feb 2016)

Hola, frisch: Más a mí "favor"... Históricamente, en esos seis mil años NO ha existido ningún Sistema, ni siquiera el más inhumano, que pudiera existir sin "Ideología", por tanto me parece que es algo consustancial al ser humano, ya que por lo visto NO ha habido forma de cambiarlo... ¿No?

En fin, algo se ha "progresado" en el tiempo: durante milenios predominó el trono sobre el sillón y a lo mejor con "Suerte" -mucha- se "evoluciona" hacia el "taburete"... pero bueno me parece que es más una "ilusión" que otra cosa.

NO, si en "fondo" -¿muy?-, estamos más de acuerdo que las aparentes discrepancias parecen apuntar.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Es conocida mi "desconfianza" hacia las monedas "virtuales", pero también soy contrario a que se reprima la libertad de disponer del propio dinero como a uno le dé la gana... Tampoco el Sistema nos va a "engañar" a los que andamos por aquí, pero desde luego van a tener la aceptación "popular", SÍ aquella que sólo sigue los "dictados" que recibe...
> .



Hace unos días me llamó la atención de la cantidad de Bancos que están ofreciendo como plus el tema de "pago por movil" y mientras unos lo pueden ver como una ventaja, para mi, dentro de mi "mente calenturienta" y teniendo en cuenta que tanto el Gobierno como la Banca son dos novios que van de la mano, sólo veo una finalidad, controlar los movimientos de capitales de los ciudadanos.

A dia de hoy, y si no estoy equivocado, ofrecen tan "suculento" plus, los siguientes:
La Caixa
BBVA
Bankia
Santander
Bankinter
Sabadell

No se.... curioso

Por cierto, muy interesante el enlace de Forescat, aunque hay escenarios que quizá mejor no verlos...

Y bueno, qué ha pasado con la subida del Oro? están locos los metales


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Nunca fue ideología, jamás en la historia de los pueblos la ideología ha sido el objetivo, la meta, la ideología es y ha sido el instrumento para obterner el sillón (el sillón no es sólo el puesto, el sillón es el poder de decidir cómo van a vivir los demás que no están sentados en el sillón), de ahí que yo no voto.



Correcto *Frisch* ahora solo tenemos que desarrollar el nuevo sistema de orden mundial, basado en la democracia unidimensional, no es la de la mayoría.

Una vez logrado este "sencillo" paso, todo ser humano podrá votarse a si mismo para obtener su sillón "banqueta de 3 pies" y así gobernar su propia vida sin interferir en la de los demás.

El gobierno será sustituido por un grupo de computación matemático sin sentimientos, y sin "sobrinos que enchufar", no robará, y será eficiente al 100%.

Que tu no votes conforero, es una elección respaldada por ese pequeño reducto de libertad que nos queda (ir o no ir a votar)...acaso piensas que se te permitiría no ejercer ese derecho en lugares como Corea del Norte...allí seguro que si le dicen a un ciudadano que ha de hacer algo, lo hace, y si no a galeras.

Lo repetiré hasta la saciedad, la democracia no es justa, y el sistema electoral que tenemos tampoco, y sin embargo, la masa no se plantea cambiarlo, solo se plantea votar a A o B ... bien es cierto que han aparecido nuevos actores, que quizá, entiendan el futuro de un modo más lógico o adaptado al bienestar común y propio.

Ideas compañero, no ideologías.

El oro no solo se mantiene, si no que está consolidando decentemente bien por encima de 1200$, no nos va a ser fácil comprar por debajo de esos 1200$ que yo esperaba, (1180$), pero si hay algo que tengo, es paciencia, tanto para verlo a 2000$ com para esperarme a ver si suena la flauta y nos deja entrarle algo más abajo.

Buen día a todos...ya viernes.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Está todo muy volátil en los mercados, por tanto no son "extraños" súbitos movimientos en los distintos activos. Da la sensación de que "están" por la labor de "estabilizarlos" y eso ya se ve con el Crudo, pero sigue habiendo MIEDO como comenté ayer y se puede constatar cuando se observa cómo se busca "refugio" en los MPs y el Bund. 

# paketazo: Hay bastantes países donde es obligatorio el voto...

- Voto Obligatorio | Participación electoral | International IDEA

Evidentemente, no soy partidario de ello ni mucho menos, pero también cuando alguien de mi entorno se queja de casi "todo" y no es votante, pues le digo -y lo creo así- que no tiene "derecho" a hacerlo, pues entiendo que hay un dejación clara en cuanto a sus deberes ciudadanos. Otra cosa muy distinta, es que les dé igual todo y entonces su postura puede ser aceptable. Y no estoy generalizando, simplemente es mi particular opinión y ya me gustaría a mí no votar, pero de momento -y lo que me queda...- no veo otra alternativa y la "contemplativa" a mí no me sirve.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - El gran atraco

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2016)

Quizás, esto haya "influido" en la última subida del precio experimentada por el Crudo...

- Saudi Arabia

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (19 Feb 2016)

Oportunidad de "ORO", nunca mejor dicho:

Oportunidad de oro, y nunca mejor dicho | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Siempre me ha gustado leer a Marc Faber, algo que también comparte el amigo Flip... Prestad atención a lo que comenta. 

- Http://financialrepressionauthority.com/2016/02/19/dr-marc-faber-they-will-bankrupt-the-world

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Feb 2016)

Bueno Fernando, creo que mi posición es clara.

Yo no voto porque considero que allí donde se vota y para lo que se vota hay un engaño bestial.

Es cuestión de semántica.

Yo no puedo votar con una baraja trampeada.

No hace falta que te dé ejemplos pero si quieres uno sonado y reciente: Syriza.

Debería estudiarse este caso en su detalle más nimio (nadie lo ha hecho hasta ahora, ni incluso sus integrantes díscolos, Varoufakis, con réplica nacional Monedero). Debería estudiarse porque es un ejemplo rotundo de que votar por una ideología que va en contra de la dominante (en el momento), no sirve de nada.

En los medios de comunicación ya no se habla de cuál es la situación en el día a día en Grecia pero, te puedo asegurar, que ya ha dado un paso más allá del caos y de la desesperación, acecha ahora la resignación. ¡Terrible! 

Bien.

La carta de no votar es arriesgada porque mi no voto se mezcla con el no voto del analfabeto funcional. El caso del País sin Nombre es de libro. Llevan tropecientas elecciones con una participación entre 45% y 52%.

Pero si los que sí fuimos votantes, en un momento dado, decidimos no participar en esa farsa que nos hace aún más esclavos (ya que nada cambia excepto los nombres de las calles - e insisto, me parece que deben cambiar) y lo argumentamos y nos hacemos oír, ahí quizás, digo quizás, algo podría empezar a cambiar.

En cualquier caso, para mi, es una cuestión de honestidad, honestidad intelectual, honestidad en tanto y cuanto ciudadano y honestidad en tanto que ser humano.

Mi opinión: déjemos de jugar en el recreo de los grandes.

_Edito: a lo mejor dejando de jugar en el recreo de los grandes, se les acaba a ellos el juego porque no tienen a quien darle una colleja porque sí. No sé si me explico. Creo que sí._


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2016)

Hola, frisch: Tú posición y TAMBIÉN la mía son CLARAS. Supongo que en ambas se verán reflejadas las opiniones de muchos foreros. Por lo demás, ya hemos debatido bastante sobre este tema en el pasado y no le veo sentido seguir con lo mismo, aunque con el tiempo seguro que volveremos a tocarlo...

Y más tarde os enlazo algunas cosas que me han resultado interesantes...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por lo demás, ya hemos debatido bastante sobre este tema en el pasado y no le veo sentido seguir con lo mismo, .../...



Bueno me limitaba a dar respuesta (por mi derecho a contrarréplica) a tu comentario (que no he citado porque soy un caballero pero que ahora me veo en la obligación de hacerlo):

Cito:

_Evidentemente, no soy partidario de ello ni mucho menos [obligar a votar], pero también cuando alguien de mi entorno se queja de casi "todo" y no es votante, pues le digo -y lo creo así- que no tiene "derecho" a hacerlo, pues entiendo que hay un dejación clara en cuanto a sus deberes ciudadanos. 

_

Donde las dan, las reciben.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2016)

# frisch: Sigo manteniendo lo dicho y lo de "donde las dan, las reciben", pues tú sabrás, pero en lo personal NI FU NI FA... Además, está claro que te has dado por aludido, ya que no te cité expresamente, pero bueno también sirve para ti y para quienes adoptan tu misma posición respecto a este tema. Por otro lado, entiende que yo NO espero ningún "hacedor celestial" que venga a resolver nuestros problemas del día a día...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Feb 2016)

Bueno, dejémoslo ahí.

Tú crees en el sistema (que se rige por las leyes democráticas) y yo ya no (porque las leyes democráticas ya no lo son).

_Referirse al María Moliner, al Diccionario de la Real Academia Española o a Wikipedia para definición de democrático._

Muchas gracias y que tengan ustedes una buena noche (y siguientes).

_Edito:

Jodé releo tu mensaje y veo que estás en guerra.
Vamos a ver, por supuesto que no hay ningún "Hacedor Celestial" que venga a solucionar nuestros problemas del día a día. Yo no creo en ello, que lo sepas. Yo, que creo en lo que tu llamas "Hacedor Celestial", te diré que el tal ya mostró cuáles eran los problemas, los de verdad. El resolverlos depende de nosotros. Si tienes ocasión lee el Sermón de la Montaña_


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Feb 2016)

Hola, frisch: Yo NO creo en eso. En su momento leí el "Sermón" que comentas y acabo de volver a leerlo, así por encima y NO, lo siento pero no puedo con eso. Precisamente, esta tarde dí a una mendiga una limosna (suelo hacerlo... es una "costumbre" que adopté del mundo árabe) y lo hice para que pudiera comprarse algo para comer. Ni mucho menos para que alguien me "recompense"... lo que hay que leer. En fin, frisch, ya sabes que NO soy creyente y tengo amigos que os empeñáis -sin quererlo- en que cada día esté más "lejano" de ese "mundo". Eso no quita para que respete a aquellos que sois practicantes sinceros, pero vosotros seguid vuestro camino que yo ya seguiré el mío...

Y os dejo esto... Lo de Marc Faber es muy bueno, aunque estoy totalmente en desacuerdo con sus opiniones sobre China, pero bueno él hace buenos negocios por esas latitudes...

- Marc Faber on Cashless Society Insanity and Why Wall Street Hates Gold | Gold Silver Worlds

- ¿POR QUÉ EL BANCO CENTRAL DE HUNGRÍA ACUMULA CIENTOS DE ARMAS Y 200.000 BALAS? |

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Al enlazar la noticia del Banco Central de Hungría, recordé que había leído algo "parecido" sobre Wells Fargo a primeros de este mes. Bien, he recabado información y me han enviado esto de ayer y que reproduce buena parte de lo que leí entonces...

- Ron Paul

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Feb 2016)

Hola frisch, pienso muy parecido a lo que expresas pero yo prefiero votar porque tengo la esperanza de que quizá haya algún valiente alguna vez que intente hacer algo.
Dicen que Kennedy intentó cambiar las cosas en su momento y toda esa historia de la orden ejecutiva 11101, y aún no tienen claro quien lo mato.
Realmente en este foro se fomenta tener unos pocos ahorros, o muchos según los gustos, en oro y plata. Eso está bien para pequeñas crisis puntuales pero al sistema político al que nos encaminamos en que todo será privatizado...
Por ejemplo en los EEUU una operación de apendicitis puede costar 50.000€, no se sí muchos tendrán esa cantidad no ya en oro sino en general...
En países como Canadá muy pronto, por el tratado que privatiza todos los servicios, ya será ilegal hasta recoger agua de lluvia de los canalones de tu casa para regar el jardín... Porque será competencia desleal contra la compañía de aguas... 
En un panorama como ese de que sirve nuestra pequeña inversión en oro y plata...
Un saludo


----------



## veismuler (20 Feb 2016)

Esto es como todo..el ser humano traga hasta que le tocan las narices...se juntan y dejan de tragar..eso es una revolución...en términos pueriles.
No sé miro en la historia y pensando en la batalla de las Navas de Tolosa...donde los españoles teníamos más huevos que los espartanos y tantas tonterías hollywoodienses..
ya que si no llega a ser por nuestros antepasados ahora estaríamos toda Europa bajo el islam...
Y ahora veo que somos como borregos llevados al matadero..nos estafan, nos roban, nos mienten, nos saquean las arcas públicas, perdemos nuestros empleos, nuestros hijos tienen que emigrar, no tienen futuro y todo por la conveniencia de unos pocos..
Cuando la última gota del vaso se vierta y todo esto estalle (si es que estalla), que no nos pille con una mano delante y otra detrás..de eso se trata..
Feliz finde


----------



## Pedernal (20 Feb 2016)

En las Navas de Tolosa, no había españoles, sólo elites guerreras de los reinos cristianos que se juntaron para quitar a los moros una parte del pastel ibérico. A las poblaciones en general no creo que les supusiera un beneficio efectivo cambiar de señor... De todas formas no podemos juzgar los hechos pasados con la mentalidad actual.
En esas épocas también se podía hacer la guerra santa en la península ibérica sin necesidad de ir a Jerusalén. Hay un hecho de armas contrastado donde caballeros de toda Europa vinieron a hacer la guerra a la península ibérica. Se iba a conquistar una ciudad musulmana que finalmente se rindió a cambio de dejar marchar a la gente con sus bienes. Los caballeros europeos( franceses y alemanes mayormente) se sintieron ofendidos y se largaron y por el camino intentaron saquear Zamora como venganza para obtener botín. No lo consiguieron porque los guerreros españoles les dieron pal pelo y mataron a muchos. Después de eso pocos vinieron a la península a hacer la guerra santa porque no había nada que sacar...
La conclusión que yo saco es que nada ha cambiado y todas las guerras son para robarle algo a alguien...
Un saludo


----------



## veismuler (20 Feb 2016)

La carga de los tres reyes | Web oficial de Arturo Pérez-Reverte


----------



## Pedernal (20 Feb 2016)

El relato está muy bien, a mi las historias epicas me encantan. Pero si te das cuenta Don Arturo habla en todo momento de reyes Castellanos, los monjes guerreros del Temple, caballeros.... Conozco un poco las "artes marciales europeas" y hay un tratado de esgrima y lucha de "Fiori Dei Liberi" de en torno a 1400 que en su prólogo lo primero que dice es que las artes de la lucha no se tienen que enseñar nunca a las clases más bajas de la sociedad y se tiene que dar muerte a cualquiera que ose enseñarlas a las clases bajas... En esa época también eran las élites las que lo manejaban todo. Yo seguramente en esa época sería un zopenco que no sabría ni leer ni escribir y me dedicaría a cultivar las tierras del señor e ir a misa los domingos y poco más.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: Tengo la traducción del Inglés al Castellano de la obra "Fiore Dei Liberi" ("La Flor de las Batallas") y, efectivamente, en su prólogo es como dices, pero eso no quita para que su conocimiento pudiera llegar más allá (de hecho lo podían aprender los escuderos...). Por otra parte, el mismo maestro Fiore reconoció que, entre otras batallas, participó en la Guerra Civil de Udine en 1383... a favor del "poblado".

Es una interesante obra para los que hemos sido instructores de Artes Marciales, ya que se observan movimientos a mano vacía que recuerdan a un Ju Jitsu bastante rudimentario y luego ya vienen la espada a una mano, a dos manos, daga, bastón, lanza, lanza y espada a caballo, con y sin arnés, etc. Ya digo que es sumamente interesante, aunque -para mí- no alcanza el nivel de la "Destreza Verdadera", o sea esgrima española con una fuerte base de Matemática, Filosofía y Geometría. Te aseguro, Pedernal, que la esgrima española fue popularizada en todo el Ejército español de la época sin importar su extracción social...

Respecto a la Batallas de Las Navas de Tolosa fue una gran victoría sin ningún lugar a dudas y bastante épica... Además, en los Ejércitos de la época lo que menos habían eran "Caballeros", tanto en el banco cristiano como en el almohade. Las desavenencias que comentáis comenzaron después de la toma de la fortaleza de Malagón, donde los extranjeros no respetaron el acuerdo de rendición pactado y pasaron a cuchillo a los vencidos. En cambio, Alfonso VIII, SÍ respetó el acuerdo tras la toma de la fortaleza de Calatrava y ahí ya abandonaron casi todas las huestes extranjeras. En cualquier caso, ya sabes cuál era el "contexto" de la época y tampoco han cambiado tanto las cosas en el mundo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../... y acabo de volver a leerlo, así por encima y NO, .../...
> 
> Precisamente, esta tarde dí a una mendiga una limosna .../... y lo hice para que pudiera comprarse algo para comer. Ni mucho menos para que alguien me "recompense"...



Efectivamente, Fernando, lo has vuelto a leer por encima y, probablemente con gafas de sol porque en ningún momento se habla de dar para recibir sino de dar porque el otro soy yo y el otro, en una circunstancia difícil, puedo ser yo, en el futuro, en una circunstancia difícil.
Dar por Amor.
Es muy diferente.

Me vas a tener que excusar (o perdonar o disculpar) porque no trato de entablar ni conversación, ni polémica sobre el tema y, menos, en este hilo, que considero muy preciado pero claro, también me veo en la obligación de denunciar, hala, por ser suave, falacias sobre el discurso.

Un abrazo y doy por zanjado el tema.

_Edito: No es dar como un seguro de vida es dar por reconocer que uno mismo es tan débil como el que ahora necesita recibir. Pero bueno, entiendo que es un discurso muy en desacorde con cómo funciona el mundo.

En fin, paciencia y buenos alimentos._


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2016)

Hola, frisch: Lo que leí fue esto: "4. para que sea tu limosna en secreto: y tu Padre que ve en secreto te recompensará en público." Y sin "gafas de Sol"... ya que no las uso por la noche y ahí ya tengo los infrarrojos por si los necesito. El texto, si te digo la verdad no lo he analizado ni he intentado "interiorizarlo", simplemente "interpreto" lo que leí y si no se ajusta a "cómo" debe hacerse, pues es posible que sea así para quienes sois creyentes. pero no es mi caso y, es más, ya estoy perdiendo demasiado tiempo en algo que NO me interesa, máxime cuando la cuestión de fondo es porqué tiene que existir una mendiga habiendo un "Hacedor Celestial"...

Lo dicho: PASO...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Feb 2016)

Hola buenas tardes! Echad un vistazo a ese enlace por favor. A ver qué opináis... Why According To One Bank, Massive Central Bank Intervention Is Imminent | Zero Hedge


----------



## frisch (20 Feb 2016)

He leído el artículo y me quedo con dos comentarios que se hacen al artículo.

1

_*Buckaroo Banzai*

Intervention is "imminent"?? Like the sun rising in the east, it happens every day._

y 2

_*Father Thyme*

Gold has intrinsitc value.

Sorry, but repeating that mantra over and over doesn't make it true. Air, shelter, water, food: those have natural (intrinsic) value to humans

We civilized humans give gold or paper slips value via an imagined reality. The advantage of gold is that our imagined value of it is based on a physical property. That's a better value than say, 72 virgins, or promised bananas in heaven for good little monkeys._


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Feb 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: La situación es bastante delicada y pienso que SÍ... que es posible que pronto va a haber una intervención masiva por parte de los Bancos Centrales. A todo esto, me gustaría conocer "algo" desde el Banco Internacional de Pagos (BPI) y también desde el FMI... a fin de cuentas son los que cortan el bacalao desde "bambalinas"... Es lo que tiene la llamada Globalización.

Aquí, ya a nivel económico mundial, se está observando que la "Curva de Phillips" está apuntando a una desconexión parecida a la que se vivió a principios de los años setenta...

Me explico: En teoría a menor paro, mayor inflación y viceversa. En los inicios de los ´70, había alta Inflación y alto Desempleo al mismo tiempo, propiciado por el enorme encarecimiento del Petróleo. Sin embargo, éste ahora anda de "capa caída" y las expectativas para las otras "variables" son las que son y lo peor de todo es que NO son para el corto plazo, ni mucho menos...

Además, TODO está muy "sobrecargado"... especialmente en los Bonos y NO es buena "señal"... En fin, lo de SIEMPRE: a esperar acontecimientos e imagino que optarán por la única "solución" que conocen, es decir la "patada adelante"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2016)

Veo que *Fernando y Ladrillófilo* han reconducido los últimos aportes hacia el verdadero enemigo...los bancos centrales, ayudado por los gobiernos a quien teóricamente sirven aplicando las políticas económicas, y por último el gran problema actual de la humanidad por mucho que nos lo nieguen. *la banca comercial privada*

La única manera de salvar a la sociedad tal cual la conocemos hoy en día, y que no degenere hacia una especie de esclavismo del sistema, dónde más de la mitad de tu trabajo remunerado será acaparado por la banca y el estado, es eliminar primero a la banca comercial privada, y luego ya veremos lo que hacemos con los sistemas económicos de gobierno actual.

Todo, si os fijáis, pasa por desposeer al ciudadano de a pie de sus bienes materiales, incluido el dinero en apuntes contables, que no es ya de él, evidentemente, a pesar de que de momento mantenga su usufructo...*todo lo que sea embargable no es tuyo,* debemos adoctrinar eso, y que la gente lo entienda.

Las propiedades, son esquilmadas a base de impuestos, en 3 o 4 generaciones se pierde lo que generó la primera por la voracidad del sistema "parásito del hombre trabajador"

Nos obligan a cumplir con el fisco, pagar multas, a tener el efectivo justo, a tener una cuenta bancaria, a pagar las deudas...¡bien!, y sin embargo cada vez, pagamos más y recibimos menos.

Se retrasa el cobro de las pensiones, hay que pagar por medicamentos genéricos que valen céntimos siendo generoso, la enseñanza pública es mediocre en muchos aspectos, no todos evidentemente, el sistema administrativo es exageradamente enrevesado y poco eficaz a la hora de favorecer al ciudadano...cada vez el estado depende de más empresas concertadas sin reducir el número de funcionariados...y mil mierdas más que todos vemos a diario, y que demuestran la ineficiencia del estado, comenzando por los propios ayuntamientos, y terminando por las instituciones supranacionales y mundiales.

Hay que eliminar por todos los medios la banca comercial privada, si entendéis eso (no trato de ser un demagogo), y lo analizáis a fondo, entenderéis que la banca moderna ha sido la causante de casi todos los problemas económicos importantes a nivel global, incluso muy por encima de gobiernos mediocres.

Volver a una banca pública tampoco soluciona el problema, pero a día de hoy, la tecnología permite tener sistemas económicos matemáticos dónde el valor de algo lo decida el tiempo empleado en su creación, la oferta y la demanda, y no una docena de mendrugos sentados en sillones manipulando a su antojo variables económicas por y para nuestro bienestar, queremos algo que sea decidido, consensuado, descentralizado y accesible para todos y cada uno de los ciudadanos del mundo.

Tenemos los metales, o el ejemplo del Bitcoin (como idea), no digo que sea el futuro, ni que sea la panacea, solo digo que la idea es la correcta, y esa idea está en que el valor del dinero lo tenga el individuo que lo ha ganado, y solo él, pueda decidir lo que hacer con ese dinero, que no se lo pueda arrebatar un estado corrupto, cuyo fin es vivir bien a cuenta de empobrecer al pueblo, sin necesidad de una banca privada o pública que lo emita o maneje, que te lo preste o te lo quite...*la banca es el cancer actual de los sistemas económicos, empezando por los grandes bancos centrales, y siguiendo por su séquito de bancos privados al servicio de 4 caudillos económicos*

Buena mañana de domingo a todos y un saludo.


----------



## timi (21 Feb 2016)

primero fueron a por los hipotecados , i lo sufrieron los bancos ,,, para mantener el tinglado , fueron rescatados los bancos con el dinero de todos ,,, resultado , los bancos se hacen dueños del mercado inmobiliario.
después fueron a por las deudas de los países , la fiesta la están dictando los bancos centrales ,,, las facturas las pagan los ciudadanos de los países ,,, resultado , perdida total de la poca soberanía que nos quedaba .
ahora van a por la base de todo , la energía , sin energía no tendremos ni alimentos ni agua,,,, 
indirectamente ya controlaban gran parte del tema , con el petrodólar , no dudaran en cambiar el patrón una vez dominen el plano energético de forma directa . 

nada , no ha sido nada , una pesadilla de esta nocheienso:


""Hay claros candidatos a recoger los frutos de la marejada: las firmas de capital privado. Según Parker, hay entre 40.000 y 100.000 millones de dólares reservados para inversiones en gas y petróleo.

Ya hay quien ha enseñado la patita. Esta semana se supo que Warren Buffett está apostando a la recuperación del petróleo: ha invertido a través de su firma Berkshire Hathaway casi 400 millones de dólares en Kinder Morgan, especializada en infraestructuras y que el año pasado cayó un 65%. Además, se ha reforzado en Phillips 66, antigua filial de ConocoPhillips.""




y esto también sacado del mismo sitio

Es difícil comprar o vender cuando no se tiene claro el valor de las cosas. “Al ser los precios del petróleo en el largo plazo tan fundamentales para el éxito o el fracaso de las operaciones corporativas, y al estar los costes aún en proceso de resituarse, la mayoría es reticente a compromisos”, opina Luke Parker, analista de la firma.


El efecto dominó de los bajos precios del crudo | Economía | EL PAÍS

a disfrutar del domingo


----------



## Pedernal (21 Feb 2016)

Interesante entrevista a Varoufakis :

"La crisis no ha terminado, solo han cambiado sus síntomas"

---------- Post added 21-feb-2016 at 11:27 ----------

Paketazo, tienes razón en que los bancos se quieren quedar con todo lo que sea embargable. Por eso creo que en los planes de la banca/troika entra cargarse la educación y la sanidad. Son elementos que en un futuro inmediato estarán reservados para las élites. La educación y el conocimiento una vez adquirido es difícil de quitárselo a una persona por eso intentarán que no se adquiera fácilmente. La sanidad viene a través del conocimiento también...
Hay ejemplos claros en España donde hay dinero de sobra para expectaculos como la fórmula 1 al mismo tiempo que los niños van al colegio en barracones...
Un saludo


----------



## Pedernal (21 Feb 2016)

Anguita: "Pablo Iglesias ha hecho lo que yo quería" | Papel | EL MUNDO


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy interesantes los comentarios que habéis hecho y también agradecer los enlaces. Éstos últimos no me los he podido leer aún, aunque he echado un vistazo a la entrevista a D. Julio Anguita y por el que siempre he sentido una gran admiración. Se podrá estar de acuerdo o no con sus ideas, Ideología, etc., pero NO hay duda de que ha sido y es una persona honesta. Algo tan complicado de ver en quienes han estado en la Política activa y, por eso mismo, siempre digo que hay que "pelear", porque si no qué podemos esperar... Bueno, caer en ese mundo que muchos habéis "dibujado" y que no parece muy lejano.

Me quedo con la frase del grafiti de la entrada al domicilio de D. Julio Anguita: "Si no eres parte de la solución, eres parte del problema. Adelante la resistencia."

Y dejo dos artículos que van al "pelo" a vuestros excelentes comentarios y no es "pelotismo" barato. Ya sabéis que no me caracterizo precisamente por mi "simpatía", pero entiendo que desde aquí algunos intentamos hacer "algo" y eso es de agradecer en un mundo donde cada cual parece comportarse como una sardina en un acuario...

- Vozpópuli - El Robin Hood de las élites

- Historia: Teutoburgo: el bosque que acabó con las legiones romanas. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

# paketazo: La banca comercial y, sobre todo, la inversora... Ésas GHDLGP están detrás de todos los males que estamos padeciendo y apoyados por Gobiernos e Instituciones que están ahí para EVITAR su "decapitación", algo cada vez más deseado por el pueblo llano.

Vamos a ver, y lo tengo repetido hasta la saciedad, lo que todos o la gran mayoría deseamos es que no se pierdan cinco pilares de una Sociedad moderna: Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones. ¿Una utopía? NO y hay Dinero de sobras para que exista una mayor igualdad y, en cambio, caminamos en la dirección contraria donde impera una Desigualdad que empieza a dar un ASCO VOMITIVO. En fin, lo dejo que me estoy "calentando" y por la noche ya volveré a entrar.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (21 Feb 2016)

El artículo del Nuevo Robin Hood es muy bueno e ilustra a la perfección lo que esta pasando. Me recuerda al un programa de Jordi Evole en el que estrevisto a Owen Jones y hablaba de como se dirigía la culpa de su pobreza a los propios pobres, y como se hacía pensar a alguien que ganaba 1000€ que era "clase media" cuando los indicadores dicen que alguien así es clase baja. Nos hacen pensar que por poder comer un Mac Menú y comprar ropa en PRYMARK ya somos clase media.


----------



## frisch (21 Feb 2016)

La conferencia de James Meek a la que se refiere Juan Laborda es sencillamente magistral.

Recomiendo leerla, es larga y hace falta tiempo. Para los que no lo tengan, recomiendo aunque sólo sea leer el último párrafo y, desde luego, el artículo de Laborda.

James Meek · Robin Hood in a Time of Austerity · LRB 18 February 2016

Es difícil quedarse con una sola idea de la conferencia pero hay una que quizás resume (demasiado sucintamente, obviamente) cuál es la situación general a la que nos están llevando queramos o no.

_El objetivo de todas las políticas económicas actuales es la disminución (encogimiento) de la función del Estado._ 

Y es curioso que lo que se elige en unas elecciones democráticas es, precisamente, la forma de funcionamiento del Estado.

Donde también radica la mentira, a mi entender, es que se siguen planteando las elecciones democráticas como modo de escoger el tipo de funcionamiento del Estado pero luego, una vez que se ha elegido, éste se ve obligado por el "mercado" a aceptar que su función debe encogerse, disminuir o por qué no, desaparecer hasta su más mínima expresión. _(Edito: que consiste en ejercer de comisionista entre el abnegado contribuyente y el Mercado)_ Luego la pregunta del millón que me hago es ¿y para qué me dejas votar? A lo mejor, y es sólo una opinión, para que yo votante te sirva de avalista.

¡Maquiavélico!

Otra de las ideas clave de la conferencia, y que Juan Laborda comenta en su artículo, es (las negritas son mías):

_La larga reflexión agónica de esta pieza de James Meek solo es posible, implícitamente, porque en la actualidad se combinan los ingredientes básicos que permiten semejante atrocidad y manipulación. Se trata del predominio cultural de la élite, centrado en el uso y abuso de cuatro elementos: *educación, escuelas de pensamiento, medios de comunicación y lenguaje*._
_(Edito: entiéndase: Tecnología)_

_Off the record_: estaba impaciente por escuchar el final de la conferencia para oír el "aplausómetro". Es verdad que son British y que la conferencia tiene lugar en el British Museum pero bueno, le aplauden por cortesía y como desganaos. Me encantaría que votasen Exit el 23 de junio. A ver si se anima la cosa.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Para que lo sepáis...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...e-que-roba-los-datos-privados-de-sus-usuarios

A propósito de lo que comentábamos sobre los Bancos Centrales... No dice NADA que no hayamos debatido por aquí, pero me he fijado en el final del artículo donde Jim Rogers comenta que al final a los Bancos Centrales sólo les quedará como "solución" la devaluación de las monedas y esto coincide con alguno de los comentarios que realice en el pasado. ¡Ojo! a esto: porque una devaluación en un entorno de represión financiera supone un importante descalabro económico a futuro. No, si están solo por ROBAR y lo demás son "tonterías"...

- Economic Recovery? Jim Rogers Just Issued a Big Warning | Birch Gold Group

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Feb 2016)

Bueno, es que:

"Si es gratis, el producto eres tú".
(y aunque sea pagando, Kindle, Windows 10, etc. etc.)

uatzap
feisbuk
y demás artilugios.

Me niego a tener un teléfono inteligente, aunque como escribo en Internet, tampoco me sirve de gran cosa. Big Data me espía igual.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Crisis en el producto estrella de la banca para recapitalizarse: los 'cocos' caen un 15% en 2016

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2016)

Lo de la devaluación que comenta J. Rogers, es interesante, ya que se puede valorar como una inflación forzada, o un intento de incrementar la competitividad del país devaluado. 

No obstante, será de nuevo una "yerma" guerra de divisas dónde el primero pegará dos veces, pero de manera fugaz, hasta que se reequilibre el sistema por medio de devaluaciones dentro de los países con vínculos comerciales, véase China, USA, UE, GB...y ya no entremos en los países que llevan un varapalo magno desde hace un año o más como Rusia, Sudáfrica, Venezuela, Brasil...esto puede empujar al alza a los metales como comenta el artículo, pero no solo eso, si no también a los bienes inmuebles estratégicos (zonas comerciales, pisos/casas en residenciales, polígonos industriales de referencia...) 

Estos ajustes son pura especulación mercantil, se excusa en el libre comercio, y en el equilibrio de mercado, pero no es más que un intento artificial de tener algo de ventajas comparativas respecto al "enemigo" oferente.

Por eso os comentaba lo de que la FED, es difícil que deje que el € revalorice o deprecie respecto al $, y lo mantienen a raya en un punto intermedio, válido para mantener medios contentos a todos.

Hablando del €/$, revisando viejos documentos me encontré una captura de pantalla del lejano ya 2008 (tenía todo contabilizado de este modo, pero prácticamente ya perdí toda aquella información, y me ha echo "gracia" encontrarme una foto), os la coloco para que veáis la triste vida que tenía por aquel entonces cuando malvivía de especular horas en los mercados delante de una puñetera pantalla (aún no era plana).

Huid de la especulación como alma que lleva el diablo, nos hace sentir "importantes", y a la larga el deterioro físico, moral, y de tiempo perdido es irrecuperable...menos mal que abrí los ojos.



Por cierto, a ver ese oro a 1180$ si se deja querer...yo si lo veo por ahí, algo picaré.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Tiene sentido... lo de la devaluación de las monedas y, sobre todo, si es algo "concertado" por los principales Bancos Centrales y aquí me refiero a Occidente más Japón, es decir el Imperio y sus "provincias". Eso les permitirá ganar "tiempo" y yo me imagino que deben estar pensando en implantar unas determinadas medidas, antes de que esto acabe por escapar a su "control"... De todas formas, de momento, tienen a "favor" la "irracionalidad" de los mercados y, sobre todo, de quiénes los manejan, porque lo que se está viendo hoy tampoco tiene mucho sentido si lo comparamos con el cierre del Viernes pasado... pero, bueno, uno tampoco desea que esto "pete" de un día para otro.

No sé, paketazo, pero la semana pasada leí que Goldman Sachs se reiteraba en su precio objetivo de 0,95 en el par EUR/USD. Sólo me fijé en el titular y no entré a leer la noticia por lo que no te sabría decir a qué plazo lo "ven"... En fin, tampoco hay que darle mayor importancia, pero estos "pollos" suelen acertar bastante los movimientos de los mercados y, entre otras cosas, porque ellos mismos tienen la suficiente capacidad para moverlos a su conveniencia.

Respecto a tus "aventuras" en los "mercados", pues lo que se ve en la pantalla no dice que te fuera mal, pero imagino que fue un momento "puntual", aunque entiendo que te dejarás parte de tu "vida", ya que se observa demasiada "especulación"... y eso pasa factura a nivel de "Salud". Sigo pensando, paketazo, que NO merece la pena si uno puede ganarse la vida de forma más "normal", ya que el gran "enemigo" en el trading es precisamente uno mismo y es campo abonado para que las "emociones" acaben por "triturarnos"... Lo mejor es aceptar que SÍ, se tiene "madera", pero no la suficiente disciplina y "pasta" para "tumbar" a quienes SÍ la tienen, especialmente si encima "delegan" en unas "maquinitas"...

¿El Oro? Creo que lo verás a ese precio que esperas... pronto entraremos en una época estacional que no suele ser favorable para el metal dorado, aunque tampoco es algo que sea una "Ciencia exacta". Sin embargo, suele acertar... También las "pautas" acaban por romperse y ya hemos visto lo sucedido en este inicio de año en las Bolsas y no veas cómo anda también la "Renta Fija".

Y dejo un artículo que me ha llamado la atención, no por lo que dice (NADA que ya no sepamos), sino porque "The Telegraph" no se caracteriza por ser "amante" de los MPs y menos de la Plata... Por tanto, a tener en cuenta.

- I am looking for a safe haven

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- La 'receta' de Thomas Piketty para salvar la Eurozona: "España, Francia e Italia deben unirse" - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Feb 2016)

Sé que es un fuera de tema pero es sólo por aportar una brizna de humor (que tanta falta nos hace en este mundo despiadado).

La portada del ABC de hoy es uno de esos ejemplos de las jugadas que juega lo que en imprenta se llamaba (cuando había imprenta) gazapo.

Abogan, estos del ABC por una coalición PP-Ciudadanos el 26J y lo hacen como si fuera una filacteria de comic (los globos en los que va el texto) y, la filacteria, dirige a un anuncio que dice:

Tratamiento de Ondas
para los problemas de erección
Llame Ya al ....
Es rápido, seguro y efectivo.

Para ver una imagen más grande:

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-BtEE69dg15A/VssWhhbqL5I/AAAAAAAAWaU/cEsawOgXUic/s1600/abc.750.jpg

_Edito: Para más INRI la clínica se llama Boston_


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Muy bueno, frisch.

Y os enlazo un interesante artículo que acabo de leer. Es curioso que la actual caída en el Oro coincida justo cuando se han efectuado fuertes compras por parte de los dos principales ETFs estadounidenses que se dedican al Oro. Por otro lado, en Enero, Rusia ha comprado casi 22 Toneladas de Oro y cuyo volumen es superior al que extraen en aquel país durante todo el año... Y China también ha comprado.

- Enormous Gold ETF Purchases and Russian Gold Reserves

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Feb 2016)

En cuanto al €/$, no descarto ver la paridad *Fernando*, solo que la cosa no estaba tan negra como nos hacían creer hace 6 meses, dónde ya daban por muerto al €.

No tengo dudas de que veremos la paridad, quizá en un mes o quizá en 2 años. pero sí, se verá, quizá de manera puntual, o quizá ya definitiva y de ahí para abajo.

Para mi manera de pensar el € y el $, de momento son grandes monedas en lo referente a comercio internacional, y es eso lo que las mantiene aupadas, sobre todo el $. A pesar de ello, yo prefiero cambiar € por oro u otra divisa como el CHF, antes que por el $, quizá sea fobia personal, pero no simpatizo con la manera de hacer las cosas por parte de la FED, y adquirir $ por mi parte sería como una "pequeña" derrota personal. (y eso que admito haber invertido docenas...cientos de veces en mercados de RV americanos), pero es diferente, pues no era la divisa el fin último de la inversión/especulación.

En cuanto al aporte de Piketty, supongo pasará sin pena ni gloria por los medios económicos masa, sin embargo es una postura inteligente, con mucho que limar evidentemente, pero con gran futuro si hubiera el interés necesario por hacerla valer.

Todo lo que sea unificar políticas y países, creo que es el futuro, al contrario que abanderar escisiones y políticas unilaterales...pero bueno, la mentalidad humana es pluriideológica, y quizá sea yo una vez más el que esté equivocado en este aspecto. 

El oro continua la corrección, sin embargo se aferra a los 1200$, creo que los perderá, al menos por un breve período de tiempo,, y puede ser buen momento para quién quiera pillar algo del elemento nº 79 por ejemplo.

En cuanto a USA, creo que si tuviera que apostar, sería abriendo corto por estas cotas, no lo veo de nuevo en máximos, y como dije y sigo pensando, si se gira a la baja, me haría pensar en una mayor bajada que la última vez, o sea nuevos mínimos. Suelen actuar de este modo, al menos en los últimos 15 años ha realizado dibujos (dientes de sierra) similares a los que estamos viendo estos meses. Si viera nuevos máximos, me harían pensar muy mucho, pero como dice *Fernando*, la "irracionalidad" de los mercados es lo que predomina, y contra eso es tontería luchar...mejor ver desde la barrera y esperar agazapado el momento más preciso para intentar "robar" algo.

*frisch* el anuncio principal aun que sea más pequeño en tamaño, es el de la erección, lo otro es paja..."paja o erección suelen relacionarse ahora que lo pienso mejor" 

Un saludo a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## filibustero (23 Feb 2016)

Donde vender onzas de Au,kanguros en valencia?
Que no sean compro oro.
Lo mas cercano es Madrid o Barcelona?


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# paketazo: Bueno, no te pienses, pero el Euro no anda nada bien y otra cosa es que existan los apoyos suficientes para mantenerse donde está. Mira, a los "poderes" que mandan de VERDAD ya les interesa que exista el Euro y la denominada zona Euro, así que harán lo imposible para que se mantenga y SIEMPRE que sirva para salvaguardar sus intereses. Lo "demás", es decir lo que nos pueda interesar a ti, a mi y a la mayoría les importa un PITO... En realidad, la política que está siguiendo EE.UU. es muy CLARA y su prolongación van a ser la implantación -yo no uso lo de implementar- de los tratados "transatlánticos" y que tienen también el objetivo de "aislar" un poco más al "enemigo": Rusia y China... Luego, ya verán si éstos países "claudican" o les empujan a tomar posiciones más "belicosas".

La verdad, paketazo, es que yo no creo en ninguna moneda fiduciaria y menos en las más "representativas": USD, EUR, YEN... Y, SÍ, quizás a la hora de elegir me incline por el CHF y también por otras que tienen un cierto "respaldo" en el sector de los recursos básicos: NOK, AUD, CAD... Eso sí, ahora NO están en su mejor "momento", pero bueno algo tengo también por ahí -NOK-. Tampoco tenemos más opciones si queremos "diversificar", ya que nuestros criterios en relación a los MPs pueden estar en el lado "correcto", pero no es menos cierto que podamos estar equivocados en el "tiempo", es decir que sus "virtudes" sólo puedan ser aprovechados por quienes nos puedan suceder, aunque eso no sería especialmente "malo". Ya sabes que tengo muy malas "vibraciones" en relación al futuro y me gustaría equivocarme...

Piketty es muy bueno y se trataría de desarrollar y mejorar lo que postula e incluso buscar su "adaptación" a otras propuestas socio-político-económicas ya formuladas. Entiendo que tiene una labor constructora, perooooo eso NO interesa desarrollarlo y la "Hoja de Ruta" es la que ES...

Respecto a la Bolsa americana, pues yo tampoco "veo" que se vayan a dar nuevos máximos, pero fíjate dónde se encuentra el S&P 500, a pesar de los pesares... Y, además, somos tantos los que no vemos fiable el actual rebote que NO veo "imposible" que todavía tenga recorrido al alza y, sobre todo, si supera los 2000 puntos. Eso no quita para que esté convencido de que se acabarán viendo antes los 1500 puntos que sus anteriores máximos, pero vete a saber...

Y dejo los siguientes artículos...

¿Puta casualidad?

- Vozpópuli - ¿Maniobra o casualidad? La abogada de Manos Limpias, citada por un juez el día que declara la Infanta

Y este "pollo" quiere ser Presidente de los EE.UU. Vamos "listos"...

- DONALD TRUMP ABOGA POR MANCHAR LAS BALAS CON SANGRE DE CERDO PARA DISPARAR A LOS MUSULMANES |

Esto no aboga por la "distensión" y SÍ por todo lo contrario...

- EEUU ENVÍA 5.000 TONELADAS DE MUNICIONES A ALEMANIA |

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (23 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> "...
> 
> Luego la pregunta del millón que me hago es ¿y para qué me dejas votar? A lo mejor, y es sólo una opinión, *para que yo votante te sirva de avalista.*
> 
> ..."



Ahí reside el secreto: en la masa, como decía aquél. Me acuerdo de un programa del Evole (ya que lo has sacado antes, pues démosle bola) donde entrevistaba al Secretaría de Economía alemán, y precisamente venía a sacar a relucir precisamente eso:

"ES LO QUE HABÉIS VOTADO"

Ya sabes que en los negocios, ha de haber al menos una pátina de "legalidad". Y como bien indica la charla del tal:



James Meek dijo:


> "...
> 
> Se trata del predominio cultural de la élite, centrado en el uso y abuso de cuatro elementos: educación, escuelas de pensamiento, medios de comunicación y lenguaje.
> 
> ..."



Si ya tienes bien "educados" a tus votantes... ¡¡¡voilá!!... ya tienes el entorno adecuado para firmar un buen y jugoso contrato (donde unos de los firmantes es al q tú llamas avalista).


----------



## oinoko (23 Feb 2016)

Ultimo artículo del maestro Unai, el articulo tiene 3 días, pero no lo he visto por aqui. Sorry si ya lo colgo alguien.

Comenta uno de mis temas preferidos, de como los bancos crean el dinero "out of thin air"


Bancos y ratios de caja | Unai Gaztelumendi

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/02/proximos-objetivos-precio-oro-cotizacion-1250-1375-1410-dolares-2016/

- Ronald Reagan’s Gold - The New York Sun

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Feb 2016)

Bueno, pues hala, otro fuera de tema pero bueno, como no hay muchos lugares inteligentes donde explayar opiniones pues me tomo la licencia.
(En itálicas mi comentario)

Éste es el acuerdo PSOE-Ciudadanos 

1. Reforma de la Constitución

- Se suprimirán las diputaciones provinciales y serán sustituidas por consejos de alcaldes.

_Esto es una bomba, sobre todo en el caso del País Vasco y llevará a la radicalización del nacionalismo vasco, lo cual no es nada bueno para la tan cacareada unidad nacional. Arma de doble filo._

- Se limitará el mandato del presidente del Gobierno a ocho años, o dos legislaturas.

_Bueno, a estas alturas del siglo XXI peccata minuta_

- Reducción a la mitad -de 20 a 10- los miembros del Consejo General del Poder Judicial (CGPJ), el órgano de gobierno de los jueces.

_Más control_

- Supresión de los aforamientos de senadores y diputados en el Parlamento nacional y en los autonómicos.

_Interesante pero si la justicia no es independiente, como es el caso en nuestro país pues... un brindis al sol_

- Se reducirán de 500.000 a 250.000 las firmas exigidas para presentar una iniciativa legislativa popular (ILP) en el Congreso.

_Bueno, me parto de la risa: change.org, avaaz.org y demás organizaciones que limpian conciencias y salvan gatitos de los tejados. Lo siento._

2.- Reforma fiscal y laboral

- El PSOE se compromete a no subir el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas (IRPF).

_Hasta que no haya más pelas, según ellos_

- Bajada del IVA cultural actualmente del 21 por ciento a un tipo por determinar.

_¡Eso! A determinar (que es como no decir nada) _

- Reforma del impuesto de sucesiones para que sea más equilibrado, con una horquilla de máximos y mínimos.

_¡Eso! Más equilibrado (que es como no decir nada)_ 

- Reducir los tipos de contratos aunque no quedaría en un contrato único con indemnización creciente, como propone Ciudadanos.

_Vamos que no saben qué es lo que van a hacer y, probablemente, lo más seguro no harán nada. Bla bla bla._

- Complemento salarial para las rentas más bajas.

_Por supuesto, renta universal pero, eso, no lo decidís vosotros en vuestro pacto de tres al cuarto, lo están decidiendo otros y por razones que os sobrepasan._

- Derechos sociales como la sanidad o la educación estarán recogidos en la Constitución como un derecho fundamental de los ciudadanos.

_¡Jodé, a ver si es verdad! Pero si tienen el mismo grado de cumplimiento que el artículo 47 del Título I de la Constitución que ya dice lo de: "Todos los españoles tienen derecho a disfrutar de una vivienda digna y adecuada" pues apaga y vámonos._

3.- Reto independentista y política territorial

- Defensa de la unidad de España y la igualdad de todos los españoles, y rechazo a cualquier referéndum sobre el futuro de Cataluña.

_Eso sí, sobre todo eso sí, ante todo y sobre todo, Una, Grande y Libre. Jodé Paco, no veas como cumplen tus deseos... al pie de la letra._

- No se cerrará el Senado, como pedía el partido de Albert Rivera, aunque sí están de acuerdo en una reducción del número de escaños a unos 80, de los actuales 266 senadores

_Vamos que se reduce el círculo de los enchufados. Señores aspirantes al Senado ¡Habrá que currárselo, hay menos puestos, pero... los hay_


----------



## paketazo (23 Feb 2016)

*frisch* que algo salga en la constitución como un derecho ciudadano, no es condición sine qua non para que exista la obligación absoluta de su cumplimiento.

Por ponerte un ejemplo relacionado en lo que plantean estos "artistas"...si se pone en la constitución la obligación a una sanidad y educación, no quiere decir que tengas acceso a lo que tú o los tuyos precisan en un determinado momento.

Como ejemplo te pongo un caso actual que yo vivo con mi hijo, se ha puesto de moda la necesidad de vacunar a los niños de meningitis tipo B, que no digo que no esté bien, yo ante la duda, pues lo que diga el pediatra "dice que sí", pues bien, no hay "cojones" a encontrar esa vacuna en ningún puñetero lado (agotada a nivel nacional, y eso que son 200€)...llevo en lista de espera desde diciembre.

Bien, al grano, mi derecho es exigir que mi hijo tenga la garantía de que si contrae esa enfermedad, no se lo lleve por delante como ya ha pasado a varios niños (lo diría la constitución por ley), sin embargo, la constitución no me puede garantizar esa vacuna.

Ojo hablo de una vacuna, pero es extensible a cualquier tratamiento no convencional, o escaso, o poco extendido en la practica médica española.

Luego, hablan de enseñanza...he visto con estos ojos, como niños con problemas de autismo, quedaban prácticamente excluidos de una enseñanza de "decente" calidad para salir adelante, presupongo que lo mismo sucederá con otros tipos de enfermedades o defectos físicos, dónde no se ofrece la mejor alternativa para ellos.

Un derecho escrito en un papel llamado constitución, no vale una mierda si no hay unos presupuestos acordes con lo que se promete y avala.

Es como lo que tu dices de la vivienda digna...¡anda iros a mamarla!...desahuciando ancianos por medio país que no tienen dónde caerse muertos y terminan rebuscando en la basura después de haber servido a su país con trabajo e hijos.

Yo voto, pero no creo en los políticos ni el sistema electoral, por eso es fácil deducir lo que suelo votar casi siempre. 

En cuanto a esas reformas sin concretar (sucesiones, bajada del IVA, no subir el IRPF...) suena muy bonito, pero no vale una mierda pinchada en un palo, son solo medidas populistas para contentar a la plebe que no sabe de números, solo de bonitas palabras. (con menos dinero queremos más cosas)

Lo de los aforados y chimpar a los senadores...más medidas populistas, no digo que no sean buenas medidas, que pienso lo ´son, pero habría que preguntarse por que coño no se propuso eso hace 20 años, y sí ahora...¿es que ahora somos más inteligentes...o más pobres?

El oro, viento en popa, y la bolsa flojilla como comentábamos ayer...pero bueno, de momento solo una pequeña parte del guion, iremos viendo como cierra la semana.

*fernando* ese artículo que aportas con los precios del oro 2016 justo habla de los 1410$...quieren cerrar el gap como sea. 

*oinoko* buenísimo el artículo, muestra de una triste realidad "oculta", pero que casi todos creemos saber. Parece Lo dicho aquí el otro día de los bancos comerciales y centrales, *..."un puto cancer es lo que son"*

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes, buenas noches.


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Feb 2016)

Frisch: Mejor algo que nada no? O todavía hay gente que defiende la existencia de las Diputaciones?

Para mi la clave es la INDEPENDENCIA DEL PODER JUDICIAL...Debería ser 100% libre, que los políticos no pudieran elegir ni a uno solo.

EL IVA cultural lo bajaría, a cambio de no financiar absolutamente ni una sola película...La que sea buena comercialmente ganara dinero la que no, adiós.

Solo subiría impuestos en el tema vivienda...a los "hinversorehs" del ladrillo, los que coleccionaban pisitos en la burbuja, y se frotaban las manos con el 17% anual de "revalorización de su imbersion" , que paguen como lo que querían ser, ricos. A partir de la tercera vivienda, infierno fiscal.

Y otra cosa que haría, sería reventar el monopolio italiano de los medios de comunicación. Ningún país del mundo (menos España) tiene en manos extranjeras, los principales medios de comunicación.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Espero que se solucione el tema de la vacuna para tu hijo y también para los otros críos que también la están esperando. Si es lo que comentaba el otro día sobre los "Cinco Pilares" que deberían sustentar nuestra Sociedad y que en "teoría" deberían estar protegidos por la Constitución y que os recuerdo nuevamente: Trabajo, Vivienda, Sanidad, Enseñanza y Pensiones. Si esto estuviera "cubierto", a mí lo que menos me importaría es pagar impuestos, pero SÍ que me toca los Cojones pagar para que mucho dinero se pierda por el "camino"... en dirección a los bolsillos de unos GHDLGP.

Pues, paketazo, estamos en la misma "onda" sobre el particular: No creo en el Sistema que han implantado, ni muchos menos en unos Gobiernos que son elegidos mediante una burda manipulación de la Ley electoral, donde impera algo tan anti democrático como es que un voto NO tiene el mismo valor que otro voto... algo que atenta contra la menor "lógica", pero AHÍ la tienes... No voy a hacer "propaganda", pero me parece que las opciones que votamos tú, yo y otros NO van a ser precisamente "divergentes".

SÍ, está claro que ese "gap" se acabará cerrando... No sé si este año, porque manda Cojones la presión que están ejerciendo contra el Oro, pero todo se andará y es cuestión de Paciencia. Y lo "otro", es decir superar los anteriores máximos, acabará llegando, aunque puede llevar su tiempo, pero yo NO tengo ninguna "prisa" e imagino que tú tampoco.

# astur_burbuja: De acuerdo con buena parte de lo que comentas, especialmente en lo concerniente al Poder Judicial y es una absoluta "aberración" lo que está sucediendo con el mismo, pero qué puedes esperar en un país donde la figura del Fiscal General del Estado ya me dirás qué función "real" tiene y sobre todo cuál es su grado de "Independencia"... Es más, estamos asistiendo en los últimos tiempos como los fiscales se han convertido en auténticos abogados defensores de unos meros SINVERGÜENZAS y sólo falta ver los delitos por los que están siendo juzgados.

En fin, os dejo un buen artículo para la "reflexión"... tampoco hay que ser excesivamente conspiranoicos, pero a mí el tema de los tratados transatlánticos me huele muy MAL... sobre todo por su "transparencia", es decir NINGUNA...

- ABRE LOS OJOS: SI HICIERON ESO ENTONCES, ¿POR QUÉ NO LO HARÁN AHORA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Resultados: Esperando a Draghi, pero ¿qué puede hacer?. Blogs de Lleno de Energía

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Interesante artículo y prestad atención a la Inflación subyacente en Canadá... Luego, algunos se empapan la boca con que el mundo está en Deflación... Pues, con ver cómo se está disparando la Inflación en muchos lugares del mundo... pero claro si nos salimos fuera de las cifras "oficiales" y ésta la trasladamos al bolsillo del ciudadano corriente.

- 18 Bucks for a Gallon of Milk

Y dejo esto otro...

- Allocations To Gold Should Be "Increased To 20 Percent"

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Feb 2016)

*MINISTRO RUSO EN 'Die Welt':VUELTA AL PATRÓN ORO*

Ministro ruso de Energía, Alexánder Nóvak, en una entrevista al diario alemán'Die Welt'. (24-02-2016)

Tankáev afirma que "mientras tanto, el dólar y el oro siguen fortaleciéndose a la par" y pronostica que, en unos años, "el mundo volverá al sistema monetario del patrón oro" y que, para entonces, "el barril de crudo costará unos 50 dólares", pero no serán como los actuales, sino que se tratará de una moneda "cuyo valor estará estipulado por el precio del oro"

EL ENLACE: EnerNews | Pronóstico audaz: ¿Petróleo valdrá como el Oro en 2020?


----------



## fff (24 Feb 2016)

Alguna cosa especial ha pasado hoy, que esto vuelve a tirar p'arriba?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> Alguna cosa especial ha pasado hoy, que esto vuelve a tirar p'arriba?



NADA, fuera de que las Bolsas han caído fuertemente, de manera que los MPs y el Bund han actuado de "refugio", pero en cuanto las Bolsas americanas se han dado la vuelta se han recortado las ganancias.

fff, vivimos una fuerte volatilidad en todos los activos y NO resulta "extraño" que los MPs suban, especialmente el Oro, pero también observo lo mismo que en anteriores ocasiones y es que la Plata se "desacopla" del Cobre y eso significa que está haciendo valer su valor "monetario" y que algunos "espabilados" siempre han cuestionado. La Plata SIEMPRE ha sido el MP de los "pobres"...

Es bueno observar este cambio de tendencia, pero creo que el próximo mes veremos una "reacción" por parte de los Bancos Centrales y eso podría NO sentar bien a los MPs, pero no pasa nada mientras se mantengan "soportes".

Es de destacar que también estoy observando que las compras de Oro están bastante centradas en MANOS PRIVADAS occidentales y esta noche, si me es posible, ya ampliaré esto.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2016)

Hoy se ha completado la parte superior de un canal semanal de largo plazo, en concreto la zona de 1255$, no me había fijado hasta que tiré las líneas, y me ha llamado la atención que justo se girase en ese punto.

No debería preocuparnos, pero ahí está, ahora por arriba hay que perforar esos 1255$, y la siguiente resistencia esta en los 1300$ como podéis ver.

Esto es psicología pura, veremos hasta dónde nos bajan de esta vez, pero mis ganas por comprar a 1180$ se mantienen intactas, pero cada vez son más un sueño que una posibilidad acorto plazo...pero no pasa nada, los deberes están hechos desde hace meses...ahora ya seria para nota...y yo siempre fui de 5 pelado.




La volatilidad que estamos viendo en los mercados es exagerada, la bolsa está loca, las commodities, las divisas...están espantando a todos del mercado. Y es posible, aún que no lo sé seguro, que sea por falta de inversores fuertes, que puedan frenar las volatilidades, con lo que los mercados están más a la merced de los especuladores que nunca (señal de que puede haber un gran movimiento hacia uno u otro lado)...yo apuesto por rojo, pero ¿Quién sabe?

*Charizato21*...no sé yo que habría bebido el ministro ese ruso, pero por mi, ojalá sus palabras sean premonitorias, pues razón no le faltaría, pero dudo que volvamos a ver esa coalición metales/dinero de los bancos centrales.


Un saludo y buenas noches a todos..


----------



## frisch (24 Feb 2016)

En mi opinión es, como dices paketazo,_ por falta de inversores fuertes_. Todos estos movimientos en la Bolsa son de pacotilla. Los fuertes están a otro asunto pero ni remota idea de a cual. En cualquier caso, malos tiempos para el pezqueñín.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Pues, paketazo, a mí me ha hecho "pensar" y mucho lo que ha manifestado el Ministro de Energía de Rusia, Alexánder Nóvak. Realizar esa afirmación "porque sí" no tiene ningún sentido y, posiblemente, haya "algo" que él conoce y que le invita a realizar con esa aparente convicción. Quizás, las frenéticas compras de Oro de los últimos tiempos por parte de Rusia vayan en esa "dirección"... Y estén "descontando" algo que podemos "intuir", pero poco más y NO creo que se esté refiriendo a un Patrón Oro, a no ser que haya algún proyecto en ese sentido en un mundo ¿bipolar?

Por cierto, estas declaraciones me han "chocado" bastante, ya que hoy estuve leyendo unas declaraciones del ex Ministro de Finanzas de Rusia, Alexei Kudrin, y sobre el cual circulan rumores en Moscú de que Putin podría volver a solicitar de sus servicios.

Bien, Kudrin manifestaba que no sería raro que el Crudo llegará a bajar tanto como a $16 el barril, por tanto NO es precisamente muy "optimista". Y sobre la Economía de Rusia decía que va a tener grandes dificultades económicas en los próximos 18 meses...

A esto añadiré que el pasado año el PIB en Rusia fue de -3,7% y la Inflación del 12,9%... por no hablar de la fortísima devaluación sufrida por el Rublo. "Bendita" la Deflación que algunos ven y máxime en un día en que se conocía el dato interanual en Brasil: 10,84%. SÍ, Deflación es lo que "quieren" que creamos, pero lo que se está percibiendo son fuertes tensiones inflacionistas en los "paganini" de SIEMPRE... Y aquí, en España, no somos menos, que conste... a pesar de la propaganda mediática en sentido contrario.

paketazo, en el Oro hoy se ha vivido también una "montaña rusa": el rango diario ha estado en los $1222,7-1254,2... Y ya hemos visto lo sucedido en los demás mercados y que están totalmente "desquiciados". Destacaría la rocambolesca "vuelta" en los Índices americanos...

Por cierto, esta tarde comentaba que se está observando compras de Oro en Occidente, ya sean las recientes 23,332 Toneladas de los ETFs GLD (19,332 Tn.) y IAU (4 Tn.) como las 21,8 de Rusia (no considero a este país "oriental"). Y, por otro lado, se observa una fuerte desaceleración por parte de las importaciones de Oro en la India: para Febrero se estima que llegarán a las 25 Toneladas... Siendo una cantidad importante es inferior en un 67% al mes anterior y el peor mes desde Septiembre del 2013, vamos si mis datos son correctos. A destacar algo bastante insólito en aquel país y es que este mes muchos distribuidores están ofertando descuentos de hasta $50 la Onza. Extraño y llamativo en un país acostumbrado a pagar sobre Spot y conocemos el fuerte tráfico ilegal que se mueve alrededor del Oro en la India con el consiguiente sobre coste en el precio final... No sé, pero me resulta bastante "raro".

Y dejo esto sobre China... ahora "aparcada" e iros a saber porqué.

- www.cnbc.com/2016/02/23/capital-controls-in-china-a-possibility-expert.html

Saludos.

# frisch: Los mercados de Materias Primas y de Bonos NO los mueven los "pezqueñines"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2016)

Y ¡Ojo! a esto porque es sumamente INTERESANTE... Y la pregunta obvia es el ¿POR QUÉ?

- The US Geological Survey And Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Feb 2016)

En Francia se suicida un agricultor cada dos días.
Sí, cada dos días.
La cifra es aterradora.

Un suicide tous les deux jours chez les agriculteurs

En France, un agriculteur se suicide tous les deux jours

Un agriculteur se suicide tous les deux jours - France Inter


----------



## Pedernal (25 Feb 2016)

Hola:

Los depósitos de hogares y familias arranca el año con 3.000 millones de euros más | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos


Nos estarán engordando como a los cerdos, para luego aplicarnos una "quita" ( robo), por nuestro bien?

Un saludo


----------



## Bucanero (25 Feb 2016)

Pues Frisch como tiene que estar el patio en Francia para esa tasa de suicidios que si bien no he podido entender bien (pues el frances no es lo mio y el traductor ha puesto lo que le ha dado la gana jeje), el tema es por la precariedad del mundo laboral que es cada vez más acuciado en el mundo occidental en general. Me acuerdo que también en un programa de economía directa sacaron un estudio de EEEUU sobre el aumento de la mortandad tan acusado entre los varones blancos de clase media y clase media baja y la conclusión que sacaron a groso modo es que las peores perspectivas de vida y trabajo estában influenciando en ello. Esto mismo lo observo aquí en España entre mis mismas amistades. No pueden tener hijos, ni trabajo digno, ni nada. Se destruye a una generación sin perspectiva o cada vez peores y no parece que vaya a cambiar la dinámica en los próximos años.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 14:33 ----------

Y suelto algunas pinceladas en general.

1000 programas de Economía Directa 

resumen y análisis de los cuatro años de economía en España. Y para los oreos aunque ya se sabía hace tiempo esta otra noticia.

How the Economist(s) manipulate gold's value in one chart | Zero Hedge


----------



## frisch (25 Feb 2016)

Bucanero dijo:


> Pues Frisch como tiene que estar el patio en Francia para esa tasa de suicidios que si bien no he podido entender bien (pues el frances no es lo mio y el traductor ha puesto lo que le ha dado la gana jeje), .../...



Bueno, pues el dato es el que es.

En el sector donde más suicidios hay es en el de los ganaderos en una franja de edad entre los 45 y los 64 años. El pérfil más habitual suele ser agricultor-ganadero que vive sólo, confrontado a un exceso de trabajo y a una disminución de los ingresos económicos. Es la tercera causa de muerte en el sector, después del cáncer y de las enfermedades cardiovasculares.

Según la FNSEA (sindicato mayoritario en el sector) otras de las causas es la enorme presión administrativa, 20 años de disminución de los precios de venta y una cadena de distribución que no hace ningún regalo a los productores.

La noticia y los tres enlaces que indico datan de 2013 pero hoy, escuchando una emisión en France Culture "Les pieds sur terre", han dicho que la cifra de suicidios en el sector, desafortunadamente, no ha variado por mucho teléfono de la esperanza que pusieron en marcha los del Ministerio de Agricultura.

Les Pieds sur terre : podcast et réécoute sur France Culture

Por cierto esta emisión hace parte de las pocas que se salvan de France Culture. Dura media hora y es, como decirlo, los temas son muy humanos. Cosa que se agradece.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: No sé cómo andará la relación se Suicidios en España en el sector agropecuario, pero aquí, en España, los datos sobre este tema se modificaron hace algunos años, de manera que fueran más "digeribles". Aunque la tasa en Suicidios, en España, es relativamente baja dentro de Europa, no es menos cierto que ha aumentado mucho en los últimos años. Recuerdo que al poco tiempo de llegar a este foro, escribí sobre ello y de forma extensa, aportando datos que no dejaban lugar a dudas sobre mi exposición. Y a día de hoy, a pesar del silencio "oficial", seguimos en una dinámica que sigue aumentando el número de Suicidios y NO PASA NADA: Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente...

Y dejo esto sobre el particular...

- El suicidio en España, un problema de salud pública que no deja de aumentar - 20minutos.es

# Pedernal: ¿Nos lo creemos? Pienso que es propaganda que se emite desde el Sistema y mi percepción personal -que puede estar equivocada- me indica todo lo contrario: Cada vez conozco más gente que está buscando "refugio" fuera de los Bancos...

- Hiperinflación Venezolana ¿Estamos viendo el futuro de Estados Unidos? - Guillermo Barba

Por cierto, continúa el "desquiciamiento" en los mercados... Hoy toca subir, a pesar de la fuerte caída experimentada por la Bolsa de Shanghái y que ha sido de algo más del 6%... Lo "normal" -y lo fue hace muy pocos meses...- es que hoy hubiera sido un día "horroroso" en todos los índices mundiales, pero NO y eso indica que SÍ que hay "manos fuertes" dirigiendo los mercados en estos momentos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Feb 2016)

Corrupción: La UCO investiga si el PP valenciano blanqueó su caja b con lingotes de oro | Comunidad Valenciana | EL PAÍS Móvil


----------



## veismuler (25 Feb 2016)

Bueno... Aquí hay un colectivo con una gran tasa de suicidios.. 
Para mi... La mejor policía del mundo.... La peor pagada...Sin horario... Sacando punicas... Malayas.. Tramas valencianas... Un municipal ganando 3500€ y un guardiacivil 1500€...
Cuando detienen a un delincuente... Ya no vuelven a casa.. Porque tienen que redactar los atestados al juez.. A la fiscalia 
Los mejores del mundo.... Mi admiración por ellos que no se casan con el gobierno de turno.. Vaya un país de mierda.... Un guardiacivil puede que no descanse y un municipal ganando 
El doble y currando 15 días al mes.... Síntoma de quienes nos gobiernan... Y creando tanta desigualdad... Viva la hemeterica... Leche


La tragedia oculta de la Guardia Civil: 447 suicidios desde 1982, uno cada 26 días - 20minutos.es


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/02/tres-e...-foro-economico-mundial-world-economic-forum/

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Feb 2016)

Ya, ya entiendo lo que quieres decir y conozco el tema. Tengo amigos en la GC pero es que las fuerzas de seguridad están para todo y, sobre todo, para lo que diga el amo.

No quiero polemizar, de verdad, probablemente estaríamos de acuerdo en muchas cosas e incluso podríamos llegar a ser grandes amigos, no tengo la menor duda de la posibilidad.

Este mundo ya se ha vuelto complicado por la sencilla razón de que ya es obvio que el mango de la sartén, ni las elecciones, ni los gobernantes, ni el sursum corda.

Dejo como ejemplo esta magnífica actuación de las fuerzas del orden y, más que nada, la reflexión de quien da la noticia:

"Sí no tienen papeles pero tienen hambre"

Monseñor Agrelo: "En los alrededores de Ceuta hay emigrantes. Sé que no tiene papeles, pero tienen hambre" :: Opinión :: Religión Digital

_Edito: Por decirlo más gráficamente. Si yo soy un empleado en una mercería y el dueño decide vender calcetines hechos con fibra de papel que a la cuarta lavada se gastan en el tobillo, yo, como empleado que los vendo ¿qué hago?

Es una cuestión de conciencia.

Así de claro.

Esta sacralización de las fuerzas del orden tenía sentido cuando los bobbies tan majos con su casco tan simpático y que por no llevar, no llevaban ni porra, uno se acercaba a ellos a preguntar lo que fuese y ellos amablemente contestban, ayudaban, etc. etc.

Si ya sé no soy imbécil el mundo ha cambiado mucho (a peor) pero eso de los Bobbies ya es de película de Mary Poppins. Hoy en día no es así.

Vuelvo a lo que quería decir ¿vendería usted unos calcetines que sabe que están podridos?

Si contesta usted sí, allá usted, alguien terminará por partirle la cara.

Si contesta no, bienvenido al mundo de los que a lo único que temen es a perder la conciencia._


_Reedito: la UCO no mueve un dedo si no se lo manda alguien. Es intrínseco al cuerpo, vamos que donde hay capitán no manda marinero. Es decir que que eso de que la UCO o cualquier facción (escojo el término) de las fuerzas de seguridad hace de Robin Hood, ya me gustaría a mí, como ciudadano, ya me gustaría a mí confiar con los ojos cerrados en los que ejercen la potestad de la pistola, con un canto en los dientes, con un canto, en los dientes. Pero todos sabemos que no es así._


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- veismuler: Mira, por razones profesionales tengo bastante contacto con la Guardia Civil y, por otro lado, tengo muchos amigos y de los mejores en ese Cuerpo. Con esto ya te estoy diciendo que la conozco bastante bien y si bien es cierto parte de lo que comentas: buen cuerpo policial (no el mejor...), profesional, pésimas condiciones laborales y salariales... No es menos cierto que ello se produce por su carácter militar y que es algo que no tiene sentido hoy en día, si es que lo tuvo en algún momento, puesto que eso le da un cierto halo represivo que NO tiene nada que ver con el del pasado. Para ser más claros: si alguien está capacitado para defender un país son los Ejércitos del mismo y para los asuntos concernientes a la Policía ya existen los Cuerpos dedicados a ese menester.

Además, nos encontramos en este país con que contamos con excesivos Cuerpos policiales y que deberían tender a una unificación que los haría más eficaces operativamente hablando, aparte del ahorro de costes o cuanto menos a que ese dinero revertiera en mejores medios. En lo personal, pienso que deberían existir dos "tipos" de Policía: una estatal y otra local. Luego, el tema de la remuneración en función de su trabajo, competencias, etc., pero desde luego NO es de recibo las desproporciones que se están observando entre los diferentes Cuerpos de Seguridad pública.

# frisch: El tema de la valla de Ceuta es muy complejo y sé de muchos agentes de la autoridad que prefieren cobrar menos y no ir allí. Ellos hacen su "labor", que puede gustar o no, pero si no hay una cierta "dureza" aquello iba a ser un auténtico coladero y qué quieres que te diga... pero soy muy realista. Bastante miseria hay en nuestro país para "importar" más y los recursos que tenemos son los que hay, ni más ni menos... Además, el tema migratorio es algo que debe solucionar la ONU y las grandes potencias ... no pequeños países como el nuestro. Ya sé que es duro expresarse así, pero es el sentir general de la gente a riesgo de parecer o ser -me da igual...- racistas o cualquier calificativo que se quiera emplear.

Y conste, frisch, que te entiendo perfectamente por tu notable lado humano, pero mi experiencia profesional hace que sea muy REALISTA, a pesar de que mi conciencia pueda estar más cercana a tu pensamiento. Añadiré que, efectivamente, los Ejércitos y los Cuerpos policiales tienen una fuerte componente represiva, pero es que su función es esa, anteponiendo evidentemente la preventiva. Y nos podrán gustar o no, pero ahora mismo -y creo que desde los principios de su creación- son absolutamente NECESARIOS.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Feb 2016)

Fernando dos cosas:

Hace ya 19 años, que yo sepa y de buena tinta, que en la GC había gente que quería acabar con el estatuto militar del Cuerpo. Gente organizada.

¿Por qué sigue siendo el cuerpo un estamento militarizado?

Bueno, es obvio: cuesta menos y se controla mejor (imposible tener un sindicato tal y como ocurre en la PN). Son dejes de un Estado Fascista (entendido en este caso fascismo como régimen vertical en el que todo se regula de arriba hacia abajo para mejor controlar).

La pregunta que yo me hago es: a estas alturas del siglo XXI las personas que postulan al Cuerpo ¿no saben en qué berenjenal se meten? Pues por lo visto, no. Hoy leía la noticia de que el Benémerito Cuerpo impedía que una guardia civil recibiera una condecoración porque es lesbiana. Bueno, por favor, pero esto qué es.

Y nadie levanta ni el dedo.



Dos:

Sí ya sé que aquí muy mal pero es que eso de ir a quitar la comida que el día anterior personas de buena voluntad han ofrecido porque hay personas que tienen hambre, eso, Fernando, es para parar el tren, bajarse, sentarse en una mesa, dejar pasar cinco minutos de reloj en silencio, reflexionar y actuar.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - veismuler: Mira, por razones profesionales tengo bastante contacto con la Guardia Civil y, por otro lado, tengo muchos amigos y de los mejores en ese Cuerpo. Con esto ya te estoy diciendo que la conozco bastante bien y si bien es cierto parte de lo que comentas: buen cuerpo policial (no el mejor...), profesional, pésimas condiciones laborales y salariales... No es menos cierto que ello se produce por su carácter militar y que es algo que no tiene sentido hoy en día, si es que lo tuvo en algún momento, puesto que eso le da un cierto halo represivo que NO tiene nada que ver con el del pasado. Para ser más claros: si alguien está capacitado para defender un país son los Ejércitos del mismo y para los asuntos concernientes a la Policía ya existen los Cuerpos dedicados a ese menester.
> 
> ...



Hola, conozco un poco, no desde dentro, la idiosincrasia militar española y también por añadidura la de la GC. En mi opinión España tiene un Ejército y una GC con medios materiales modernos pero una mentalidad del siglo XIX. No hay más que entrar en un recinto militar y ver la enorme segregación por rango que hay, hasta el absurdo...Por ejemplo, en uno que conozco bien hay cantina de oficiales, de suboficiales, de cabos, de tropa, párroco militar... Los altos mandos aún mandan al soldado a casa con el coche a recoger a la señora para llevarla a hacer la compra... Y todo ello aderezado con unos 170 generales para un ejército de 60.000 efectivos de los que en ejércitos modernos parecidos se bastan con 30 a 50 generales. La GC tiene el mismo problema, lo que hace que realmente de todos los efectivos son muy pocos los que al final tiran del carro. Toda esta segregación y clasismo entre tropa no es tan acusado en otros ejércitos occidentales, y mucho menos entre los ejércitos que han tenido la mala suerte de tener que entrar en combate.
Creo que en ese aspecto tanto en el ejército como la GC aún hay mucho camino para salir del siglo XIX y llegar al XXI.

Un saludo.


----------



## astur_burbuja (25 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En Francia se suicida un agricultor cada dos días.
> Sí, cada dos días.
> La cifra es aterradora.
> 
> ...



En España 4.000 hombres al año. La mayoria de mediana edad y divorciados, pero es "casualidad"....debe ser la crisis económica global o el calentamiento de la Tierra.

El NWO, la LIVG, y "el 1984" que nos quieren imponer mediante ingeniería social, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## frisch (25 Feb 2016)

¡Hombre, parece esto un concurso de "a ver quién se suicida más"!
Si los agricultores franceses, los de la GC o los hombres víctimas de las mujeres (añadiré los deshauciados por vivienda).
El suicidio es un indicador de fracaso, punto lirondo.
Pero no por parte del suicidado, sino, por parte del entorno del suicidado.

Tomar la decisión de quitarse la vida es una decisión seria, muy seria. Tan seria como que es la última que toma el suicidado.

Es indicador (salvo excepciones que confirman la regla) de que nada en el entorno del suicidado pudo aportar apoyo para no llegar a tan fatal desenlace.

Ni apoyo económico (falla el Estado Protector), ni apoyo humano-afectivo-comunicacional (falla el ser humano, vaya, el prój(x)imo). En cualquier caso, falla.

Yo sólo quería decir que: Las Galias que es un país en el que la industria agropecuaria ha sido un fundamento esencial de su Economía ha abandonado a su suerte a los que cultivan lechugas y a los que mantienen rebaños.

¿Quién se está llevando la parte del pastel?

Ya lo sabemos.

¿Cuál es el resultado?

Ya lo sabemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Respecto al comentario en el que que respondías al mío:

1º) Un ejemplo: ¿Por qué crees que Juan Antonio Delgado se pasó a las listas de Podemos en las últimas elecciones? Éste era el portavoz de la Asociación Unificada de Guardias Civiles (AUGC). No creo que fuera porque estuviera de acuerdo al ciento por ciento con las propuestas de ese Partido político, pero quizás vio ahí la única forma de intentar "algo" o expresar su disconformidad.

Yo te podría dar una respuesta muy clara y concisa a lo que planteas, pero tampoco tengo ganas de buscarme un "sartenazo", que hoy en día hay que andar con mucho tiento con lo que se escribe, pero bueno no pasa nada por hacer una referencia a los "Ejércitos paralelos"... ¿No?

De todas formas, te recuerdo que policías militarizadas las hay en buena parte del mundo y en Europa tenemos, aparte de la Guardia Civil, a la Gendarmería Nacional francesa y al Arma de Carabineros italiano. Aparte de esto...

- www.boe.es/boe/dias/2012/06/01/pdfs/BOE-A-2012-7251.pdf

Je,je,je... en la vida, aparte de mirar el suelo, también hay que mirar al cielo...

2º) Yo no lo hubiera hecho. Hay cosas que tienen un límite que NO puede ni DEBE traspasarse... pero eso ya lo dicta la ética de cada cual.

Y ya dejo el tema, aprovechando para dejar esto otro más relacionado con el hilo y que me ha resultado muy interesante.

- Gold Defies Headwinds; Demand Surges in Last Half of 2015 - Peter Schiff's Gold News

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2016)

buenos días.
el " establishment " continua intentando influenciar al respecto de las renovables y del petróleo

"El gestor de hedge funds Jim Chanos cree que la OPEP debería empezar a producir y vender todo lo que pueda ahora, porque dentro de unos años es posible que el 'oro negro' no valga absolutamente *nada*."

Se avecina un nuevo crash del petróleo y este puede ser el definitivo - elEconomista.es

si la previsión o mensaje que nos mandan es que el precio será 0 , la realidad será que tenderá al infinito

a comprar todos coches eléctricos , rápido , que se acaban , todos sabemos que si el coche es eléctrico , desde que entra el primer tornillo en la cadena de fabricación , y mientras dura toda su vida útil , no gasta una gota de petróleo c-ñ--o,,,,
En los próximos años preveo que la gente me mirara mal por no comprar coche eléctrico.

cambiando de tema , queda claro que será muy jodido meter pasta en bolsa y contar con los futuros dividendos para cuadrar números....ienso:

Repsol pierde 1.227 millones por la crisis del petróleo y baja un 20% el dividendo

van a seguir cambiando las reglas del juego a media partida , y esta claro que solo diversificando se puede uno mantener el lujo de seguir en la partida.
lo complicado es en que berenjenal meterse , yo continuo viendo claro solo el tema del oro y el petróleo ,,, siempre a largo plazo y teniendo como objetivo mantener capital.Si hoy tengo el dinero para vivir un mes , de aquí a 10 años , solo aspiro a que ese dinero sirva para vivir un mes del 2026.
PUNTO , no aspiro a mas , y de momento no encuentro ningún producto que me de cierta tranquilidad al respecto , excepto oro y petróleo ,,, y plata.

intento ponerme al día del hilo .8:

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 06:54 ----------

Frish , tienes el tema de la fotovoltaica aparcado ?

El impuesto al sol tiene los días contados (si no gobierna el PP). Noticias de Tecnología


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2016)

Hola, timi: Pues, qué quieres que te diga, pero mal lo tiene el coche eléctrico y otros elementos de consumo si no solucionan un montón de problemas más acuciantes y es que para comprar se necesita dinero... Y éste de la NADA sólo puede ser creado por los Bancos Centrales y no por la gente que en definitiva necesita trabajar para consumir. Además, he leído un artículo que comenta un libro que parece interesante y que seguramente acabaré leyendo. Bien, os lo enlazo porque me viene el "pelo" para dar otra "visión" que va más allá del coche eléctrico y es que el futuro lo vemos bastante "negro" más de uno...

- Cambio climático: Cinco años para evitar la debacle de El Planeta de los simios. Noticias de Cultura

Je.je,je... ¿2026? Ya veremos cómo se llega ahí al paso que vamos. Y respecto al Ahorro/Inversión NO veo ahora mismo nada interesante y que merezca la pena arriesgarse. Quizás, lo único que me convence y ya lo sabéis: los MPs. Y más especulativo, pero con una visión de largo plazo, el Petróleo. Luego, más adelante, es decir después de un fuerte "tortazo" en las Bolsas, podrían mirarse algunas acciones interesantes en determinados sectores.

Y dejo este otro interesante artículo...

- El artesano del XIX que predijo que la vida sería una mierda en 2016. Noticias de Cultura

Saludos.


----------



## timi (26 Feb 2016)

y una mas

La gasolina es tan barata que los barcos prefieren rodear África a pasar por Suez

están intentando ganar tiempo ,,,,, de forma literal.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - ¡Abróchense los cinturones, vuelven las turbulencias!

Saludos.


----------



## Ircapo (26 Feb 2016)

No recuerdo el forero que dijo que un billete de 500 euros de la serie V podía alcanzar los 4.000 euros. ¿Dónde?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Feb 2016)

Hola, Ircapo: Eso o algo parecido lo comentó el conforero Arbeyna. Si no te responde por aquí, podrías preguntarle por MP.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-feb-2016 at 19:55 ----------

- http://gazzettadelapocalipsis.com/2016/02/25/robar-no-merece-la-pena/

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (27 Feb 2016)

Ircapo dijo:


> No recuerdo el forero que dijo que un billete de 500 euros de la serie V podía alcanzar los 4.000 euros. ¿Dónde?



De la serie "V" (España) lo dudo, aún siendo plancha compartida con Francia y Bélgica, el precio de mercado está en 700-900 euros (depende del vendedor y localización) Billetes de esos precios, aunque ahora todo está un poco más bajo, Irlanda entre otros.

Lógicamente, hablo de un billete SC, sin circular, plancha perfecta, sin esquinas, marcas de conteo, manchas de rodillo, uñadas... impreso entre algodones.

De todas formas esos precios son nada comparados con los Holandeses de 5 impresos en Alemania (R003) o los Finlandeses de 50 impresos en Reino Unido (H00x)....

Y bueno, aunque ando muy escaso de tiempo, os sigo atentamente, como no podía ser de otra manera :Aplauso: Muchas gracias por todos los aportes. Y esperando a que se tome el oro un pequeño respiro para meter mano... como siempre, el tren de la onza a 995€ lo dejé pasar... no tengo remedio )

Esta tarde leí este artículo y creo recordar que Fernando ya apuntó algo sobre este tema hace unas semanas.

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/0...las-sarkozy-reservas-oro-muamar-gadafi-libia/

No entro a valorar ni a cuestionar a Gadafi como político, militar o dictador. Simplemente me pregunto ¿En manos de quién estamos? Y eso que como ciudadanos normalitos, no nos enteramos ni de la misa la media, y claro, tal y como se encuentra el escenario, lo "secreto" de las comunicaciones y lo "arraigado" que se encuentra en nuestra legislación el derecho de libre expresión, mejor mantenerse al margen y haciendo los deberes....


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Te voy a ampliar la información que has aportado y es que esto que has enlazado tuvo bastante repercusión en medios anglosajones a principios del pasado mes... Lo que sucede es que aquí NO nos enteramos de casi nada y, desgraciadamente, la información que nos llega a veces viene -si lo hace...- muy tardía.

SÍ, en estos hilos -y también en el foro- he escrito sobre Libia en muchas ocasiones y denunciando lo que ha sido uno de los mayores crímenes contra la Humanidad. Vamos a ver, Gadafi seguramente era un dictador y un GHDLGP, pero eso no quita para que trajera prosperidad para su país: Había Trabajo y Comida; Construyo Viviendas para la población: ganó terreno al desierto y lo aprovecho para fomentar la Agricultura que debía permitir un mejor sustento; trajo Agua a las zonas pobladas desde la profundidad del desierto del Sahara y muchos más avances en el Estado del Bienestar de Libia...

Dicho esto, me parece que los libios deben echar mucho en falta a Gadafi, pero en todos los sentidos y sólo falta ver cómo está ahora Libia... Encima con el EI "pastando" por allí. Desde luego, lo sucedido da para "pensar" y MUCHO... Sólo falta ver la inestabilidad socio-política que se ha instalado en el Norte de África.

Todo ello se produjo por diferentes razones y no dudo que el Oro y el Petróleo tuvieron mucho que ver con ello, pero debió haber una PODEROSA razón que todavía se me "escapa"... Y aquí ya entran otras consideraciones que van más allá incluso de la Geopolítica... y tú, Arbeyna, lo has dicho: ¿En "manos" de quiénes estamos? Me parece que lo de GHDLGP les queda corto, pero que MUY "CORTO".

- Libyan Oil, Gold, and Qaddafi: The Strange Email Sidney Blumenthal Sent Hillary Clinton In 2011 | VICE News

Respecto al Oro, Arbeyna, ya lo tenemos en los 1223,30, pero sigue fijándote en el par EUR/USD, porque el EUR alcanzó los últimos máximos el pasado día 11 (lo mismo que el Oro...) y ya lleva una depreciación del -3,78% al cierre de ayer. Hay que estar muy pendiente de la cotización del Oro y la divisa antes y después de la intervención de Draghi y del BCE el próximo mes y ya iremos informando a medida que se acerque la fecha. Esta "variable" debe estar presente para aquellos que quieran comprar y yo esperaría -como he dicho- al día antes o después... Muy posiblemente los mercados se muevan mucho y haya bastante movimiento en torno al Oro, las Divisas, los Bonos y las Bolsas.

En la Plata hay que andarse con cuidado porque NO tiene buena "pinta". Vamos a ver si se estabiliza pronto, porque sino hay margen de caída. Y, ciertamente, se observa que en la Plata está pesando su valor "monetario" y es que sigue estando totalmente "desacoplada" del Cobre. Ayer éste tuvo un buen día y subió un +2,20%, mientras la Plata se dejo un -2,93%... Veremos si con el tiempo vuelven a su correlación "normal" o si el "desacople" -reciente...- sigue manteniéndose.

Y dejo también este otro interesante artículo...

- Rebelion. Sobre "<i>The Big Short</i>" y predicciones

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2016)

Cuando un país no cuida a quienes tienen que defenderla en caso de necesidad es porque el Sistema muestra una DESCOMPOSICIÓN ya difícil de "solucionar". Y este es un simple ejemplo de los muchos que solemos sacar por este hilo. Yo cada vez "flipo" más con los SINVERGÜENZAS o "vende humos" de aquí, porque en los medios extranjeros me entero de cada cosa que manda COJONES... Y mientras aquí en la más profunda INOPIA.

- VICE News

Saludos.

Edito: Tirar de la página hacia abajo y sale la noticia enlazada. Por cierto, cada vez tengo más problemas para que entren los enlaces a algunas noticias y es algo que me tiene hasta los mismísimos HUEVOS por la pérdida de tiempo que me conlleva.


----------



## paketazo (27 Feb 2016)

Buenos aportes en general habéis enlazado. 

*Timi* con sus interesantes aportaciones a cerca del petróleo, que invitan a reflexionar. 

Todo se basa en lo que esperemos del futuro.

¿Una nueva fuente de energía limpia barata y gratuita?

¿Una crisis de demanda avasallada por una enorme oferta de crudo que tirará los precios?

¿Todo humo y en un año de nuevo a 100$?

Cuando no se tiene algo claro "yo no lo tengo", lo mejor es no jugar con fuego, apostar algo pero poco, y esperar resultados, en el peor de los casos habremos perdido un sueldo o dos. Pero apostar más es jugar a la ruleta, sobre todo con derivados y petróleo, otra cosa es hablar de petroleras.

En cuanto al otro tema tocado, el del suicidio en diferentes profesiones y países, no lo valoraré por respeto, pues generalizar estadísticamente tragedias personales, reducir historias de unan vida a un simple "crisis económica, laboral etc", me sabe mal...solo decir que el suicidio de una persona sana (mental y físicamente), es una derrota para la sociedad. Otra cosa es un suicidio "avalado" por una enfermedad mental, terminal etc. 

En cuanto a los billetes de 500€, no sabía yo que podían valer más de 500€...estaré atento cuando me den un fajo de 100 o 200 para ir mirándolos uno a uno. 

*Fernando* lo del ejército y su hermetismo "ahora supongo que algo menos", es de juzgado de guardia, lo que sucede en los cuerpos militares es como lo de las Vegas "ahí se queda".

Sinceramente, cuando era joven, estuve a punto de ir a la escuela de Marín de oficiales a estudiar, algunos compañeros lo hicieron, era una opción de moda en mi época tras hacer el bachillerato, sin embargo tras pensar unas semanas, decliné la idea, pues mi ética moral iba en contra de muchos principios necesarios en el ejército. Ojo, no critico a nadie, solo digo que yo no sé si lograría encajar en un lugar con tanta jerarquía y poca trasparencia.

En cuanto al otro tema de predecir el inicio de la crisis global, sea o no de película, yo estoy convencido de que hay fecha, y casi hasta hora, para darle al botón de "pánico" y venta total de activos. Pensado fríamente, esto lo manejan media docena de mega inversores (sociedades etc), que al poseer más del 50% de la riqueza mundial, pueden decidir como y cuando actuar. 

Vendría a ser como poseer el 80% de las acciones de telefónica y ponerse a vender a mercado...sabes de antemano hasta dónde la bajarás, y cuando dejarás de vender...pero evidentemente antes de la primera venta ya te habrás puesto corto.

Todo un mamoneo, donde nosotros, los pequeños, somos como cascaras de nuez navegando al lado de mega cargueros, intentando capear olas de 8 metros.

Siempre lo repito, pero mantened liquidez, no creo que Europa haya tocado fondo, y evidentemente USA ni ha empezado a llover (o eso quieren hacernos creer)

Tengo curiosidad por ver como termina el petróleo a finales de marzo, a ver si logra consolidar por encima de 35$...hay tantas variables incoherentes en esta ecuación, que hace semanas que ando bastante perdido.

Un saludo, y buen fin de semana a todos.

dejo una breve lectura:

Los economistas están preocupados por la demanda del billete de 10.000 yenes


----------



## Kovaliov (27 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Arbeyna: Te voy a ampliar la información que has aportado y es que esto que has enlazado tuvo bastante repercusión en medios anglosajones a principios del pasado mes... Lo que sucede es que aquí NO nos enteramos de casi nada y, desgraciadamente, la información que nos llega a veces viene -si lo hace...- muy tardía.
> 
> ...



No habrá más crisis. Esta es la última. Del sistema de capitalismo financiero, quiero decir. Por supuesto, luego vendrán las crisis del sílex, de la escasez de cuevas decentes para una tribu, o de las migraciones de los búfalos, pero ya será otra historia


----------



## frisch (27 Feb 2016)

Os hablaba yo el otro día sobre la cuestión de los suicidios en el sector de los agricultores ganaderos franceses porque en Francia ese sector ha sido el motor principal de cuando la economía productiva contaba habas y no futuros. Tanto es así que todos los años se celebra el Salón de la Agricultura que es un evento de máxima importancia política (además de a lo que se refiere). Todos los años acude no sólo el Ministro del gremio sino el Presidente de la República.

Al grano. La agricultura en Las Galias es importante, muy importante. Hoy en día, no tanto por su nivel de producción (globalización obliga) pero sí porque númericamente son muchos (votantes). Es como ganar las elecciones en Sicilia (5 millones de habitantes más 10 en la diáspora) o en Andalucía (8 millones y pico de habitantes).

Ayer François Hollande acudió al Salón de la Agricultura y lo recibieron con pitidos, bronca, pancartas, banderolas, de todo y de todos. ¿Por qué? Pues porque el François cuando trataba de acceder (y accedió) al sillón presidencial juró y perjuró su apoyo inequívoco a los agricultores y ganaderos franceses.

Le Monde de hoy comenta la noticia diciendo lo siguiente, traduzco (las explicaciones entre corchetes) :

_"El otrora electo de la Corrèze [departamento francés en el que fue elegido diputado François y departamento eminentemente ganadero y agrícola] había hecho del apoyo a los agricultores y ganaderos una prioridad que no ha podido concretizar una vez llegado al Elíseo."_

Toda una lección y explicación de qué es lo que ocurre con el voto, una vez que el postulante a votos accede, por fin, a su objetivo.

Y, toda una lección de cómo los medios de comunicación con alcurnia analizan la cuestión.

_"no ha podido concretizar"_

Si en Las Galias se pasan por el Arco del Triunfo a los agricultores ganaderos qué no harán con nosotros en la Piel del Toro.

_Edito: el enlace_

Le Monde.fr - Actualité à la Une

Reedito: bueno el enlace ya no muestra la noticia. Si alguien está interesado en tener la portada y el artículo (en pdf) que me envie un privado.

En la foto que aparecía en el enlace que os he puesto en primer lugar, se veía a un François Hollande desencajado junto a tres personas: una llevaba un cartel que decía "Fui agricultor"; otra más joven, su pancarta decía "Soy agricultor" y otra, la de un niño, decía "¿Podré ser agricultor?".

Merci François.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2016)

Hola, paketazo: La verdad, por lo poco que te "conozco", diría que difícilmente hubieras encajado en la Marina, máxime cuando ésta arma es la más conservadora entre los distintos Ejércitos. Aunque, por otro lado, tú eres bastante práctico... No sé, pero yo me salí, aunque me gustaba la unidad en la que me encontraba, pero el "atraso" era muy evidente y si te soy sincero tengo la sensación equivocada o no de haberme perdido algo... O, quizás NO, vete a saber...

Mira, paketazo, dediqué mucho tiempo a estudiar el Crack del 29 y en aquel entonces ya "planificaron" bien cuando meter el "hachazo"... Lo mismo que cuando sucedió lo de Lehman Brothers y en otras Crisis anteriores. En la próxima -y no tan lejana..- NO tengo dudas de que será como dices, es decir ya saben cómo y cuándo la ejecutarán... Quizás, esperen "optimizarla" y necesiten que se produzcan unos determinados acontecimientos que la hagan más "digerible". De todas formas, deberán andarse con mucho ¡ojito! porque no creo que pudiéramos sobrevivir a otro Lehman Brothers...

Respecto al Crudo, pues lo veo tan errático que NO lo sigo y me fijo más en las noticias de tipo geopolítico que van asociadas al mismo. Ahora mismo, al igual que en otros activos, se observa una fuerte especulación y a nivel "inversor" me limito a mover un poco mis FI y PP. Realmente, NO tengo previsto entrar en NADA durante bastante tiempo y, quizás, "picotee" un poco en los MPs si se ponen a "tiro"...

A nivel bursátil se observa que las Bolsas están muy apoyadas y, especialmente, las americanas, a pesar de que casi todos sabemos que una fuerte caída va a llegar, aunque todavía puede llevar su tiempo. Recuerdo que en el peor momento del mes pasado, comenté que no creía que fuera algo más que una mera corrección y que la recuperación no iba a tardar en llegar y ya ves dónde está el S&P 500... En fin, el próximo mes va a resultar muy interesante y veremos qué nos depara.

Interesante el enlace sobre los billetes "grandes" de Japón, y parece que en buena parte del mundo existe la misma sensación de "inseguridad" en relación a dejar el dinero dentro del circuito bancario. Je,je,je... parece que no somos tan "conspiranoicos" los que andamos por este hilo.

Y dejo esto... da para "pensar"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...a-de-nuevo-a-navegar-en-base-a-las-estrellas-

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto... da para "pensar"...
> 
> - El alarmante motivo por el que la Marina de EE.UU. enseña de nuevo a navegar en base a las estrellas
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno, es muy interesante el artículo que cuelgas Fernando y, además, creo que habría que hacer la misma reflexión a todos los niveles. Lo digo porque cuando la conexión a Internet se va al cuerno (yo que vivo en el campo con más frecuencia que los que viven en el pueblo de al lado) pues parece que se hubiera muerto mamá o papá y nos encontramos desvalidos. Vamos que es un problema serio. Toma cierto tiempo adaptarse a la situación y si sobrepasa, digamos 12 horas, saltan los plomos (de la cabeza). Inquietante.

Es curioso constatar que se ha puesto una fe ciega (todo es cuestión de religión) en las nuevas maneras de comunicar, calcular, etc., etc. y que se ha llegado a prescindir de aquello que nos ofrecía el mismo resultado (práctico). A saber, el cálculo mental, las estrellas, charlar en el café, en el bar con el contiguo en la mesa, en la barra, etc., etc.

Y, sin embargo, si hay un apagón tecnológico (¡nada más fácil! se quita el enchufe - quien lo tenga - y ya está) ¿cuántos sabrían hacer de cabeza la operación 24 x 7 : 9? o ¿charlar con el contiguo en la barra del café de forma natural y que ello no lleve, por parte del otro, a la suspicacia, paranoia e incluso llamar directamente al 112? o ¿dirigir a buen puerto un portaviones en pleno océano Índico?

¡Estos yanquis, siempre un paso adelante!


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Feb 2016)

Hola, frisch: La verdad, es que lo que dice el artículo me ha "extrañado" y mucho... Básicamente, por dos razones: la primera porque me resulta "imposible" de creer que en las Academias Militares, y más en las relacionadas con la mar, se hubiera dejado de enseñar la Orientación y Supervivencia en función de los astros. Es más, NO me lo creo... si es de "básica" en muchas unidades militares y policiales. Y la segunda razón es la que creo que "subyace" realmente: es un AVISO a un posible "apagón" tecnológico. Por cierto, a nivel marítimo y en situaciones vamos a decir pre-bélicas, ya han existido situaciones de ese tipo provocadas por el "enemigo"... 

Como sé que andan algunos preppers por el hilo, aprovecho para dejarles esto... que es de "BÁSICA".

- Técnicas de orientación: Orientarse sin mapa ni brújula

Saludos.


----------



## camarena (28 Feb 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, conozco un poco, no desde dentro, la idiosincrasia militar española y también por añadidura la de la GC. En mi opinión España tiene un Ejército y una GC con medios materiales modernos pero una mentalidad del siglo XIX. No hay más que entrar en un recinto militar y ver la enorme segregación por rango que hay, hasta el absurdo...Por ejemplo, en uno que conozco bien hay cantina de oficiales, de suboficiales, de cabos, de tropa, párroco militar... Los altos mandos aún mandan al soldado a casa con el coche a recoger a la señora para llevarla a hacer la compra... Y todo ello aderezado con unos 170 generales para un ejército de 60.000 efectivos de los que en ejércitos modernos parecidos se bastan con 30 a 50 generales. La GC tiene el mismo problema, lo que hace que realmente de todos los efectivos son muy pocos los que al final tiran del carro. Toda esta segregación y clasismo entre tropa no es tan acusado en otros ejércitos occidentales, y mucho menos entre los ejércitos que han tenido la mala suerte de tener que entrar en combate.
> Creo que en ese aspecto tanto en el ejército como la GC aún hay mucho camino para salir del siglo XIX y llegar al XXI.
> 
> Un saludo.



Con todos mis respetos, y referente a la G.C.,lo único en lo que se ajusta a la realidad en tu comentario es que no la conoces.
Yo afirmo, yendo un poco más allá, que tienes un profundo desconocimiento de la misma, circunstancia por la cual, lo que debe hacer uno es informarse antes de nada.
¿Cuerpo policial del siglo XIX? Lo dicho, informarte primero.

Reitero mis respetos.


----------



## veismuler (28 Feb 2016)

aquí os dejo esto...no todo el mundo está por el metal...aunque parece el tío de lo más ambiguo..

¿Es el momento adecuado para invertir en oro? - Economía - CNNExpansion.com


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo distintos artículos. Y el de "Zero Hedge" es especialmente interesante, aunque sea largo, pero merece la pena...

- Vozpópuli - El acuerdo PSOE-Cs, teatro del Barroco

- www.guillermobarba.com/terminara-en-desastre-deberian-estar-preocupados/

- The Global Run On Physical Cash Has Begun: Why It Pays To Panic First | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2016)

Ya dicen que es mejor empezar por "abajo"...

- Sin efectivo ni tarjetas: Por qué África ha optado por el dinero móvil - RT

Por cierto, tienen miedo a que les roben el efectivo, pero no el móvil... "Curioso".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2016)

- Venezuela puts off default by shipping tons of gold to Switzerland « Hot Air

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Feb 2016)

camarena dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, y referente a la G.C.,lo único en lo que se ajusta a la realidad en tu comentario es que no la conoces.
> Yo afirmo, yendo un poco más allá, que tienes un profundo desconocimiento de la misma, circunstancia por la cual, lo que debe hacer uno es informarse antes de nada.
> ¿Cuerpo policial del siglo XIX? Lo dicho, informarte primero.
> 
> Reitero mis respetos.




Hola, yo dije mentalidad clasista del XIX, y he visto cometer errores muy importantes por no querer corregir a un superior que se equivocaba. 

Como profesional de la mar os diré que en ninguna escuela de marina civil española puedes aprobar la carrera sin saber navegar. Una de las asignaturas más importantes es la navegación astronómica. El problema es que con la tecnología moderna es muy fácil orientarse y se va perdiendo la costumbre de usar estrellas y tablas... Sacar latitudes y longitudes es casi más un pasatiempo en las largas guardias de mar.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (28 Feb 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> aquí os dejo esto...no todo el mundo está por el metal...aunque parece el tío de lo más ambiguo..
> 
> ¿Es el momento adecuado para invertir en oro? - Economía - CNNExpansion.com



Yo creo que no es el momento, el momento sera en 2023 para comprarlo y algun punto entre 2029-2039 para venderlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: A falta de argumentación, me imagino que esos datos tan "sesudos" son producto de las "revelaciones" de la Ouija... ¿No? Mire que su última aportación, aunque no la compartiera, me pareció interesante, pero "esto"...

Y paso a otra cosa más interesante. He estado leyendo lo que os enlazo y, la verdad, es que unos HdP van haciendo de las suyas y no nos enteramos de la misa ni la mitad... Es largo, pero vale la pena... cara a tomar medidas preventivas y que por aquí se conoce como hacer los "deberes"...

- Why The European Periphery Needs A Post-Euro Strategy

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 Feb 2016)

Os sigo leyendo desde las trincheras de la Vida RealTM.
Intento aplicar los consejos que aquí dais, así como los que muy amablemente algunos me habéis comentado en privado.

Confieso que estoy siguiendo el hilo muy a "saltos", por lo que espero que lo que os dejo no se me haya colado y esté repetido o.

Un video de Keiser Report con una segunda parte hablando del oro con Willem Middelkoop, autor de ‘El gran reinicio’:

"Llegará un punto en el que habrá escasez de oro físico, y también de plata"
"Creo que el precio se disparará antes del 2020"
"Podría revalorizarse hasta unos 4200 $ (¿El gramo?)"

Lingotes de oro y bananas (E879) - Keiser Report en español - YouTube


Y un algo que le oí decir a Roberto Centeno en el programa de Trevijano del día 26. Al parecer, Centeno ha hecho al fin los calculos del PIB real español.
Le sale que es de 845.000 millones de euros, un 21 % menor que el oficial. Con lo cual la deuda sería de un 178% del PIB.
Quedamos a la espera de que haga una exposición detallada de sus conclusiones en su espacio en elconfidencial o un programa especial con los muchachos de ED. Ya que quedó de acuerdo con Bermejo (el dire de ED) para hacerlo.

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, manteniendo este hilo tan vivo y lleno de aportaciones que no-se-encuentran-juntas-en-ningún-otro-lado.


----------



## racional (28 Feb 2016)

Rattus dijo:


> Os sigo leyendo desde las trincheras de la Vida RealTM.
> 
> 
> "Llegará un punto en el que habrá escasez de oro físico, y también de plata"
> ...



Llevo oyendo eso hace años.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 21:28 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # racional: A falta de argumentación, me imagino que esos datos tan "sesudos" son producto de las "revelaciones" de la Ouija... ¿No? Mire que su última aportación, aunque no la compartiera, me pareció interesante, pero "esto"...[/url]



Esos datos estan basados en ciclos economicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Feb 2016)

Pero qué Cojones de "ciclos económicos"... Diga que Vd. o la Ouija ponen el inicio donde le interesa: Junio de 1970 a Enero de 1980 y luego de ahí a Febrero de 2001 para pasar luego a Agosto de 2011... Vamos apañados si eso se pueden considerar "ciclos económicos" y en una escala tan pequeña en el tiempo. Sigo pensando que Vd. no tiene ni idea de Economía y mucho menos sobre el comportamiento del Oro vs otras variables. Ande, mire un gráfico de 100 años, ajuste la Inflación y mida su evolución vs Dólar... Luego, siga leyendo por aquí e igual aprende algo o NO, aunque para lo que me importará a mí.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 Feb 2016)

racional dijo:


> Llevo oyendo eso hace años.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 21:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Calópez, exigimos trolls de calidad en este hilo.
Tráenos a Markkus o a Cloud.


----------



## frisch (28 Feb 2016)

Desmontando mitos vikingos.

Es que ni hace apenas 15 años Dinamarca era el oasis de la sensatez, los derechos de los seres humanos (con todas las palabras), la democracia desde los postulados razonables de la izquierda, el ciudadano responsable que tenía acceso a la toma de decisiones mediante un sistema cristalinamente puro, encomiable, envidia de todos nosotros y, el diseño de Bang & Olufsen.

¿Qué es lo queda de todo esto?

El diseño de Bang & Olufsen, por cierto, deslocalizada la producción.

¿Los daneses somos así de verdad? | Periódico Diagonal

---------- Post added 28-feb-2016 at 23:58 ----------



_Edito porque me hago una pregunta: ¿Cómo es posible que nosotros los occidentales vivamos a cuerpo de rey (for the moment y en comparación) porque deslocalizamos nuestra producción en los países con abundancia de parias de la tierra y, ahora que estos o algunos, acuden a nuestras puertas en busca de una vida mejor, los encerremos en jaulas de conejos? Algo no pita como debe en nuestras cabezas y creo que todavía estamos a tiempo de darnos cuenta de ello. Dentro de no mucho tiempo, tal y como van las cosas, será demasiado tarde (para ellos, por supuesto, para nosotros también)._


----------



## racional (29 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> mida su evolución vs Dólar... Luego, siga leyendo por aquí e igual aprende algo o NO, aunque para lo que me importará a mí.



Que si ya conozco de sobra el grafico donde se ve como el dolar ha ido perdiendo valor, pero y que? pero a ver quien guarda dolares durante 100 años? Lo unico que muestra ese grafico es que el oro ha conservado su valor en unos de los siglos mas inflacionistas de la historia, pero una inflación positiva porque ha ido acompañado con la elevacion de nivel de vida nunca antes conocido. Si fuera por vosotros tendriais vuestro oro presumiendo que no ha perdido valor pero seguiriais estancancados tecnologicamente, seguiriais usando el telegrafo y las lamparas de aceite de ballena, asi seria el mundo si todos pensaran como los goldbugs, porque sin inflacion no hay evolución. De que serviria entonces que el dinero no perdiera el valor si no hay evolucion. Asi que ese grafico no dice mucho, que el oro ha consevador su valor durante decadas, y que? para que ha servido eso? el mundo no gana nada con eso, porque el mundo necesita inflación, sin eso se para todo. Pero eso además se acabo, ya no hay inflación, y vamos a estar años asi.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Feb 2016)

NI IDEA... Ni sobre el Oro, ni sobre Economía... ¿No hay Inflación en el mundo? Pregunte a los rusos, brasileños, turcos, hindúes y un larguísimo etcétera. Con los que le he nombrado ya hay un gran porcentaje de la población mundial. ¿Sigue insistiendo en que no hay Inflación? Pues, NI PAJOLERA IDEA, qué quiere que le diga y parece Vd. el "portavoz" de los Bancos Centrales... SÍ, esos que dicen que están intentando luchar contra la "Deflación".

Respecto al Oro, NO me ha demostrado NADA y yo tengo muy claro que a Vd. no le gusta, quizás porque en su momento se "pilló" bien los dedos y algo más ahí, sino no entiendo esa inquina. A mí si un activo no me interesa paso olímpicamente de él y no me paso a dar la vara en un sitio donde no me van a hacer ni puto caso. ¿No sabe que aquí somos mayoritariamente partidarios de los MPs? Pues, NADA siga participando si es de su agrado, pero va a seguir pasando con mucha pena y poca gloria...

# rattus: Ahí dejo un trabajo bastante interesante sobre cuál puede ser el montante de la deuda total de España, es decir la pública, más la de las empresas y familias... para echarse a "temblar" y algunos encima deseando más Inflación. ¡Ay! Señor, llevátelos...

- La multimillonaria deuda de España resumida en un solo gráfico

Saludos.


----------



## racional (29 Feb 2016)

No hay que involucrarse emocionalmente con un activo porque puede hacerte perder la perspectiva. Yo tambien entro en hilos de bolsa opinando en contra de la bolsa o de la vivienda opinando en contra. Yo tengo oro tambien, pero no voy a dejar que eso me nuble la razón. Solo quiero saber cual es el mejor activo en cada momento. Pues si el oro no esta siendo el mejor activo ahora mismo habra que decirlo, y cuando sea el momento de que si lo sea entonces opinare que si lo es, cada cosa cuando toque.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Feb 2016)

Bueno, ahora expresa una opinión personal, por tanto subjetiva, y nada que decir. Si piensa así, allá Vd., pero ahora mismo el Oro está considerado uno de los mejores activos y me refiero al AHORA, no al ayer ni al mañana.

Y eso de saber cuál es el mejor activo en cada momento es muy complejo, máxime en la actual situación de incertidumbre económica... donde todo parece estar en "peligro": Bolsas, Bonos, etc. Donde parece existir cierto consenso AHORA es que el Oro puede ser un buen activo "refugio" y, además, Vd. ya sabe que aquí NO tenemos los MPs como Ahorro/Inversión, aunque pueden llegar a serlo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Bancos y empresas se lanzan a fichar policías de la UDEF por las leyes antiblanqueo . Noticias de España

- Paro: España no puede asumir más gasto ni más impuestos. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (29 Feb 2016)

Pillo sitio para leer después.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (29 Feb 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Paro: España no puede asumir más gasto ni más impuestos. Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> Saludos.



Pues en este interesantísimo enlace Roberto Centeno se explaya en lo que le escuché el otro día:



> Todas estas comparaciones llevan a que el PIB real es en estos momentos un 21% inferior al oficial, es decir, el PIB sería de 855.000 millones de euros en lugar de los 1,08 billones de la cifra oficial.





> Las consecuencias son enormes. La presión fiscal es del 43% del PIB, nueve puntos más alta que la oficial; el gasto público, un 53% del PIB (el más alto de la UE); la deuda computable, del 125% (26 puntos más), y la deuda total, del 178%, algo imposible de devolver. España está quebrada y necesita un rescate. Cuando los mercados sean conscientes del engaño, como ocurrió con Grecia, nos podemos llevar por delante al euro porque la economía española es seis veces mayor que la griega



Menudas perlas que suelta... No es una persona tendente al catastrofismo, como podría ser Santiago Niño Becerra. Y para el que intente desprestigiarlo diciendo que este señor es muy de derechas, comentar que cita a Juan Carlos Bermejo (jefecillo de ED) y a Juan Laborda, los cuales colaboraron con el programa económico de Potemos hasta que se fueron porque no les hacían ni caso.

Lo que se dice es MUY GRAVE. Si desde Bruselas se nos obliga a corregir el PIB, la ostia que se iba a llevar el país podría llevarnos a rozar el tercermundismo. Vamos, ni con la impresora de Draghi trabajando 24/7/365. ¿Quién tiene lo que hay que tener para decirle a 2 millones de enchufados a la teta estatal que han de irse a la calle, bajar pensiones, bajar sueldos de funcis, etc...?


----------



## Obi (29 Feb 2016)

racional dijo:


> Que si ya conozco de sobra el grafico donde se ve como el dolar ha ido perdiendo valor, pero y que? pero a ver quien guarda dolares durante 100 años? Lo unico que muestra ese grafico es que el oro ha conservado su valor en unos de los siglos mas inflacionistas de la historia, pero una inflación positiva porque ha ido acompañado con la elevacion de nivel de vida nunca antes conocido. Si fuera por vosotros tendriais vuestro oro presumiendo que no ha perdido valor pero seguiriais estancancados tecnologicamente, seguiriais usando el telegrafo y las lamparas de aceite de ballena, asi seria el mundo si todos pensaran como los goldbugs, *porque sin inflacion no hay evolución. De que serviria entonces que el dinero no perdiera el valor si no hay evolucion.* Asi que ese grafico no dice mucho, que el oro ha consevador su valor durante decadas, y que? para que ha servido eso? el mundo no gana nada con eso, *porque el mundo necesita inflación, sin eso se para todo.* Pero eso además se acabo, ya no hay inflación, y vamos a estar años asi.



Es increíble el nivel de lavado de cerebro al que los Estados han sometido a la población. El mantra de que un poco de inflación es sano para la economía es una de la mentiras más grandes de la historia de la humanidad. La inflación es el peor cáncer para el crecimiento económico. La inflación destruye el valor de los ahorros de una sociedad; y estos son la clave para poder salir de la pobreza y crecer económicamente. Sin ahorro no puede haber inversión futura y aumento de la productividad. Para comprobar que la inflación solo trae miseria no hay más que ver la situación actual de Zimbabue, Argentina o Venezuela. Cuanto más empobrece un Banco Central a sus ciudadanos, más difícil les resulta invertir, crecer y mejorar sus condiciones de vida.

Axel Keiser lo explica muy bien en su libro “La miseria del intervencionismo”:



> Más allá de la indispensable baja de precios en un proceso recesivo, es necesario enfatizar que, en términos generales, no hay razón alguna para que en una economía que crece sanamente los precios deban subir. Es más, *en una economía sana los precios en general debieran bajar, pues es precisamente la baja de los precios de bienes y servicios lo que permite un aumento en la calidad de vida de la población*. Si los precios subieran permanentemente, no habría mejora en la calidad de vida de la población, puesto que acceder a los nuevos bienes producidos exigiría más trabajo y recursos, en lugar de menos trabajo y recursos. Es la acumulación de capital, como hemos visto anteriormente, lo que permite aumentar la productividad y por tanto la cantidad y calidad de los bienes producidos, lo que a su vez se traduce en menores precios para los consumidores. Esto es lo que ocurre con los computadores, los teléfonos celulares, automóviles y otros bienes que todos los años son más sofisticados y se ofrecen a menores precios. (…) La idea moderna de que es el rol de los bancos centrales evitar que la economía caiga en deflación es lo que los convierte en máquinas de inflación. En tiempos normales expanden la masa monetaria para mantenerse «a la par» con el crecimiento económico, y en tiempos de crisis expanden aún más la masa monetaria para, supuestamente, evitar la deflación y la recesión. En esta lógica, los bancos centrales no sólo crean los ciclos de negocios y las burbujas, sino que impiden a las masas beneficiarse íntegramente de los procesos de bajas de precios que se derivan naturalmente de los aumentos en la productividad.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Feb 2016)

Un poco de Geopolítica...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-de-eeuu-traslada-lideres-terroristas-en-irak

Por cierto, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) ha retirado sus fuerzas terrestres en Yemen y todo ello en un solo día...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Feb 2016)

*obi* la cultura económica en este país está a la altura de todas las demás...exceptuando la cultura del botijo y el balompié...ahí compensamos las otras.

La inflación es un modo como otro para que el estado vaya robando generación tras generación nuestro trabajo, es como un impuesto más, pero aceptado y considerado hasta "necesario y bueno"

Vamos a pensar un segundo, si un kilo de patatas valía hace 10 años 30 céntimos, por que ahora debería valer 0,60...

¿Qué ha cambiado?

¿hace falta más ciencia para producirlas, más abonos, más tierra, más mano de obra...?

No, no hace falta nada más, en todo caso deberían valer incluso menos por la evolución tecnológica...la maquinaria trabaja más rápido, consume menos, usa menos mano de obra...

La inflación no obstante se puede lograr de modo artificial si el propio sistema no la genera, y es lo que ahora estamos viendo (intentos por generar inflación por parte de los bancos centrales "ladrones nº1")

El oro se mantiene arriba, ya parece que incluso se desacopla un poco de la bolsa, ya que hoy debería estar plano o bajar según el S&P, pues este sube levemente.

No me extiendo más, ando bastante liado de curro estos días, a ver si a la noche puedo repasar vuestros links, o al menos unos cuantos.

Un saludo y gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## paketazo (29 Feb 2016)

La "Guerra" contra el efectivo dispararÃ¡ al oro y la plata

Punto de vista que no había tenido en cuenta, pero puede ser interesante si se le da un nuevo giro de tuerca a la disponibilidad personal de efectivo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Feb 2016)

Hoy he ido a comprar una moneda, cosa que hago muy de vez en cuando.

Me ha comentado la vendedora que últimamente hay una auténtica avalancha de compradores de oro.


----------



## L'omertá (29 Feb 2016)

elmegaduque dijo:


> Hoy he ido a comprar una moneda, cosa que hago muy de vez en cuando.
> 
> Me ha comentado la vendedora que últimamente hay una auténtica avalancha de compradores de oro.





Cual , de que... No escatime en detalles amado metalero.


----------



## frisch (29 Feb 2016)

Aviso a navegantes.

Hoy he recibido un correo de Garmin, de cuya marca tengo un gps, que no es posible que lo envie para que lo reparen (es cuestión de software, no de hardware) porque como ya tiene 5 años, según la legislación vigente establecida sobre los derechos del consumidor de bienes de consumo, pues no lo revisan.

Bueno, añadimos a la ya conocida obsolescencia de los productos fabricados (se fabrican para que duren un tiempo), la obsolescencia legal.

A lo que yo iba era a que, esto no hay forma de cambiarlo.

Las decisiones importantes y las decisiones prácticas que conciernen nuestras vidas están en manos de Bruselas (por decir algo).

Cabría la posibilidad de bombardear Bruselas (me refiero a un bombardeo simbólico) pero tampoco lo podemos hacer porque allí tiene la sede la OTAN.

En fin, paciencia, buenos alimentos y al loro.
_
Edito: encima, como todos estos correos están escritos por máquinas pues te envían la coletilla de: Su opinión nos interesa, entre usted en XXXXX para dárnosla_.


----------



## veismuler (29 Feb 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes.
> 
> Hoy he recibido un correo de Garmin, de cuya marca tengo un gps, que no es posible que lo envie para que lo reparen (es cuestión de software, no de hardware) porque como ya tiene 5 años, según la legislación vigente establecida sobre los derechos del consumidor de bienes de consumo, pues no lo revisan.
> 
> ...



Eso... Al_oro


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Feb 2016)

L'omertá dijo:


> Cual , de que... No escatime en detalles amado metalero.



El comentario no estaba referido únicamente en cuanto a monedas, sino a todo lo que fuera oro.

De monedas únicamente le quedaban una algunas kruger y de 50 pesos (que es a por la que iba).

Otra vez que fui, las que más abundaban (como en todos lados supongo) eran las filarmónicas, pues hoy no había ni una, cuando en Octubre tenían una pila por vender.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Feb 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Primero de todo dar la bienvenida al hilo al forero elmegaduque y al que no recuerdo haber visto escribir por aquí y supongo que se trata de uno de los lectores anónimos que nos siguen.

Ciertamente, he podido contrastar que "algo" está cambiando en la percepción que hacia el Oro había hasta ahora. Lo digo por las consultas y comentarios que me llegan de mi entorno, desde aquí y lo que estoy leyendo últimamente. Está claro que me refiero a nuestro país, aunque por ahí "fuera" más de lo mismo, pero bastante más "exagerado" que aquí. Por cierto, un amigo americano me ha comentado que en algunos lugares de los EE.UU. ya no se pueden comprar MPs más allá de los $6000 en... efectivo.

Os voy a dejar dos artículos muy buenos sobre el Oro...

El primero sirve para este conforero que expresó una opinión contraria al Oro y con una "argumentación" tremendamente pésima... Eso sí, la opinión personal se la respeto, pero lo "otro" va a ser que NO y a las "pruebas" me remito...

- Look What's Happening To Gold Priced In OTHER Currencies [Wow...]

Y los $3000 los "veo"... Más allá, pues lo dicho en otras ocasiones: menudo mundo el que nos tocaría vivir y NO merece la pena... Antes, mejor que intenten "solucionarlo", porque sino la "hostia" la vamos a recibir todos.

- Gold: $3,000 - $5,000 Possible By 2020

Sin embargo, tengo que resaltar que es curioso que la prospección es la misma que hago yo en cuanto al año... ¡2020!

Saludos.


----------



## elmegaduque (29 Feb 2016)

Gracias por la bienvenida.

De vez en cuando echo un vistazo al hilo, aunque no suelo prodigarme mucho dado que no soy metalero que esté pendiente de cotizaciones, y pormenores de este mercado que considero tan manipulado como pueda serlo el del petróleo.

Mi interés es más genérico, como uno de los indicadores del colapso que va cerniéndose sobre nosotros, (y del cual el oro es un intento de salvar los muebles de cada uno), e ir comprobando como se va estrechando el cerco sobre la posesión de metales por parte del grueso de la población.

Próximamente haré alguna consulta concreta sobre la forma de ampliar una colección de monedas muy básica (es que se le acaba cogiendo el gustillo al coleccionismo numismático)....aunque sea para enterrarlas en un zulo en el momento en que llegue la prohibición de su uso/tenencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Feb 2016)

Hola, elmegaduque: No se crea que por aquí tampoco seguimos las cotizaciones de los MPs con animo de "especular", y en todo caso se intenta "optimizar" los precios de entrada en función de nuestros análisis y "percepciones". Aquí el "mantra" es "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor"... Vamos, por si llegan las "tortas".

Cuando lo desee puede consultar sobre Numismatica y es que por aquí contamos con auténticos expertos en la materia. No tenga duda de que le asesorarán convenientemente.

Y dejo el artículo al que hacia referencia Guillermo Barba y que, amablemente, nos ha enlazado paketazo.

- www.undpi.org/Euro-crisis-2011/COLUMN-War-on-cash-to-pump-up-silver-wine-art-gold-James-Saft.html

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (1 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En la Plata hay que andarse con cuidado porque NO tiene buena "pinta". Vamos a ver si se estabiliza pronto, porque sino hay margen de caída. Y, ciertamente, se observa que en la Plata está pesando su valor "monetario" y es que sigue estando totalmente "desacoplada" del Cobre.



Entonces, ¿apuestas por una rebaja para Marzo? Desde luego parece que el oro sigue subiendo a un ritmo muy distinto al de la plata.

Hoy he leído lo siguiente:

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/0...cion-denomiando-yuanes-lanzara-19-abril-2016/

¿Afectaría esto de alguna manera al precio del mismo? 




elmegaduque dijo:


> Hoy he ido a comprar una moneda, cosa que hago muy de vez en cuando.
> Me ha comentado la vendedora que últimamente hay una auténtica avalancha de compradores de oro.



He notado movimientos de "oro" entre compañeros coleccionistas que nunca habían prestado atención a dicho metal, aunque no es regla general, se empiezan a ver hilos en los foros numismáticos de compañeros que quieren empezar a comprar piezas de poco gramaje y cero valor numismático, y esto último, tratandose en un foro numismático, cuanto menos, llama la atención.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: En la Plata mientras no supere los $15,790 sigue estando para mí en un Lateral/Bajista, pero creo que ahora mismo es mejor vigilar el par EUR/USD y que hace unos minutos andaba en 1,0879 y empiezan a verse niveles que dan para "reflexionar" sobre qué hacer si se quiere comprar. Lo digo porque queda menos para el 10 de Marzo y veremos qué conejo se saca de la "chistera" Draghi y el BCE. Toma nota de ello porque podría ser bajista tanto para el EUR como para los MPs... A mí ya sabes que mis "pautas" me indican que Marzo es bajista y, de momento, tampoco hemos roto resistencias. Ciertamente, el Oro lo está haciendo mejor que la Plata y me parece que está dispuesto a confrontar de nuevo la zona de los $1254,60... Se le observa muy fuerte y si no fuera por el control ejercido por el "papel", ya veríamos dónde estaría ahora mismo.

Arbeyna, hoy lo hemos estado comentando y, efectivamente, se está moviendo dinero "minoritario" hacia el Oro y esa es una señal muy clara del miedo que persiste alrededor del sistema económico-financiero. Todos intuimos que esto está cogido con "alfileres" y que el "desastre" puede llegar en cualquier momento. Mira, el tensionamiento en los Bonos es brutal y eso no augura nada bueno, al contrario... Por otro lado, cada día se conocen datos macro que abundan en lo que estamos percibiendo y, por ejemplo, los de ayer en Estados Unidos no han podido salir peores. Y hace unos minutos se ha dado el de permisos de construcción en Australia: -7,5% vs -2,0% esperados...

En fin, más vale ir cogiendo el "paraguas" que amenaza con arreciar en cualquier momento, ya sea mañana o "pasado mañana"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: No me dí cuenta y no respondí a una de las cuestiones que me planteabas. La "teoría" nos dice que el SGE debería impulsar el precio del Oro, pero qué quieres que te diga si en lo personal soy de los que piensan que China es parte del "problema" en la cotización del Oro. Hay bastantes expertos en MPs que opinan de la misma forma que yo, es decir que pensamos que China está reprimiendo la cotización del Oro a través del "papel" lo que le facilita la adquisición de físico. Tiene sentido... y he leído por ahí artículos bastante serios al respecto.

Y dejo un par de artículos interesantes...

Este es para coger un "cabreo" y de los gordos... Que existan auténticos hijos de su madre con semejantes prebendas en vez de estar en "galeras"... ¡MANDA HUEVOS!

- Operación Taula: Salario público, chófer, secretaria: mantener al imputado Camps supera los 140.000 euros. Noticias de Comunidad Valenciana

Y sin ser "religioso", ya lo sabéis, pues este artículo me parece muy atinado. Al menos, yo tengo esa misma "percepción"...

- 10 razones por las que el Islam debe y va a desaparecer (según Adonis). Noticias de Cultura

Saludos.


----------



## racional (1 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Gold: $3,000 - $5,000 Possible By 2020
> 
> Sin embargo, tengo que resaltar que es curioso que la prospección es la misma que hago yo en cuanto al año... ¡2020!
> 
> Saludos.



Añadele 10 años más, 2030, ya va siendo más realista. Quien compre oro más vale que este dispuesto a atesorarlo mínimo durante 20 años, sino mejor que no lo compre. El que crea que en 2020 va alcanzar ese precio lo lleva claro.


----------



## frisch (1 Mar 2016)

He leído el artículo de El Confidencial y, la verdad, el contenido de los 10 puntos queda resumido en el comentario #5 que dice:_ "Lo resumimos en una? son unos locos por no llamarles otra cosa, taraos..."_ de un tal Ferrán.

El problema es que la ignorancia es muy atrevida, como siempre y, así de un brochazo se borran nombres y obras como las de:

Ibn Al Arabi (por cierto, murciano)
Ibn Khaldun
Averroes
Los sufíes
y muchos otros.

Vamos a ver, toda esta gente tiene que ver con lo que describe este señor en sus 10 puntos, lo que el psoe tiene que ver con la izquierda. Por entendernos.

Bien, pero si lo que toca es buscar y encontrar chivos expiatorios, realizar cruzadas y demás subterfugios, entonces me callo.


----------



## Pedernal (1 Mar 2016)

La gente en general habla del islam y de las repúblicas islamistas como si fuera algo tan horrible que es imposible que en Europa pudiera ocurrir. Pero de hecho en España hace 50 años la religión dominaba la vida social, la educación estaba ligada a la Iglesia, para ser funcionario necesitabas una carta de buen cristiano del párroco de tu barrio. Las mujeres tenían que tener las cuentas tuteladas por el marido o el padre. El adulterio era delito. El cine estaba censurado moral y políticamente... 
En EEUU ya hay algunos estados donde esta prohibido enseñar la teoría de la evolución y geología porque va en contra de "la creación".

Yo creo que todas las religiones sin excepción, cuando alcanzan cotas de poder social elevadas se compartan de forma semejante, queriendo dominar la sociedad en todos sus aspectos...
Un saludo


----------



## veismuler (1 Mar 2016)

Todo se institucionaliza...la religión católica por ejemplo dista mucho de ser lo que Jesús dijo. De hecho no tiene nada de cristiana..salvo el nombre..
2º mandamiento (quitado de en medio)...Deuteronomio 5 y Éxodo 20...no te harás imagen ni semejanza...efigie de varón, hombre..y de todo lo que se arrastra, vuela..etc...Dios lo pone como el mandamiento más extenso...la Iglesia Católica se lo carga..¿Por que?...porque se les acaba el chiringuito..
Requisitos de los obispos..el obispo sea marido de una sola mujer (Biblia, 1ª timoteo 3)...¿porqué se lo carga la Iglesia Católica negando que se case el cura o el obispo? porque no tiene nada que ver..
Los mandamientos de Jesús se institucionalizan y se les niega...la verdad es que España es solo cristiana de nombre..no sé porque tienen siempre que cargar contra el resto de religiones cuando no se cumplen ni los preceptos básicos..ya no hay nada que defender..a excepción de los evangélicos (y no todos), los que hay en España ninguno puede decir que defienda el cristianismo..eso sí...la religión católica que es una mezcla de paganismo, cristianismo y todos los ismos que se quiera..es la religión católica y mezcla de todo eso..ya no es cristiana...le duela a quien le duela..
Información para los Católicos

Los inversores que buscan refugio disparan un 16% el oro desde enero | Economía | EL MUNDO


----------



## oinoko (1 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> pensamos que China está reprimiendo la cotización del Oro a través del "papel" lo que le facilita la adquisición de físico.





racional dijo:


> Quien compre oro más vale que este dispuesto a atesorarlo mínimo durante 20 años, sino mejor que no lo compre. El que crea que en 2020 va alcanzar ese precio lo lleva claro.




Me da por pensar que al señor "racional" también le financia el gobierno chino.

Aunque no escriba os leo todos los días.
Un saludo.
.


----------



## veismuler (1 Mar 2016)

A mí me gusta el Sr. Racional..se abarca todo el espectro..si no hay sarcasmo, duda, pregunta, afirmación y todas las variantes en su justa medida..no sería lo mismo..
Yo apoyo al Sr. Racional..además confieso que muchas veces me parto de la risa con algunos comentarios de este post o de otros..como aquel que dijo en un post refiriéndose al posible cataclismo económico "Lo que me gusta de vosotros es lo tranquilo que me quedo cuando os leo"..pues que quieres que te diga..un 10 para este tío...y encima me tronché de risa...je,je

Oinoko da mieditis pinchar en tu firma y ver la cantidad de deuda..cualquiera que se parta de la risa y quiera ponerse serio que pinche tu link...:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## nekcab (1 Mar 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> "...
> 
> En EEUU ya hay algunos estados donde esta prohibido enseñar la teoría de la evolución *y geología* porque va en contra de "la creación".
> 
> ..."



De la 1ª asignatura lo sabía, pero ya geología... q jodíos los ultra-católicos (es un decir, aludiendo a lo expuesto por "veismuler"). Saben que con la geología... su teoría cristiana como la plantean, se va al garete. 'No saben ni ná'


----------



## Pedernal (1 Mar 2016)

nekcab dijo:


> De la 1ª asignatura lo sabía, pero ya geología... q jodíos los ultra-católicos (es un decir, aludiendo a lo expuesto por "veismuler"). Saben que con la geología... su teoría cristiana como la plantean, se va al garete. 'No saben ni ná'



La geología te explica como se formó la tierra, como se transformaron continentes y océanos hasta llegar un planeta habitable. Lo mismo que hacerla en 6 días...
Si todos descendemos de Adán y Eva entonces entiendo que el ser humano sea idiota perdido. Es lo que tiene la consanguinidad, pero tu dile que no a los talibanes...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, no voy a entrar en discusiones de carácter religioso, ya que no hace tanto que ya tuvimos una al respecto. Además, en cuanto a la opinión, no va a modificar en lo sustancial lo que pensamos cada uno de los que escribimos por aquí. Evidentemente, seguiré editando todos aquellos artículos que me parezcan interesantes como el que he enlazado relativo al Islam. Después que cada cual se forme su PROPIA opinión y enfatizo esto último.

# veismuler: Bueno, ya sabes que contra "gustos"... A mí "racional" me cae "simpático", aunque pueda parecer lo contrario, y lo considero como una especie de "Pepito Grillo" del hilo. En cualquier caso, no te creas que no me hace reír en muchas de sus "exposiciones" carentes de argumentación... 

# oinoko: Hace tiempo que tengo esa apreciación respecto a China y ya he comentado que está ganando adeptos entre gente vinculada a los MPs. Tampoco es tan difícil de contrastar que "algo" hay y te recuerdo que muchas manipulaciones recientes se han efectuado con los mercados occidentales cerrados, es decir en horario asiático. No es que sea una prueba "concluyente", ni mucho menos, dado que hoy en día cualquier "maquinita" puede actuar en cualquier lugar del mundo, independientemente de la hora, pero SÍ que hay elementos que apoyan esa "percepción" que yo tengo.

Además, si el Gobierno de China QUISIERA comprar Oro en grandes proporciones NO hay NADA que se lo impida. Tiene muchos USD para ello... ¿Por qué no lo hace? ¿Para qué va a crear una nueva "moneda" cuando puede tumbar el Comex sin "pestañear"? Y sobre esto último: no sólo China, sino cualquier Hedge Fund de cierta entidad...

Y os dejo otro artículo que nos dice cuál es la triste REALIDAD en nuestro país... a pesar de los miserables "vendedores de humo" que nos cuentan "cuentos" y más "cuentos".

- Vozpópuli - El espejismo del crecimiento en España

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Esta madrugada indicaba que el Oro lo iba a "intentar" de nuevo y así ha sido: ha llegado a marcar los $1249,30 y después ya se ha venido abajo... hace escasos minutos andaba por los $1230,20. Dudo de que ahora mismo se pueda pasar la barrera que hay en los entornos de los $1254,6-$1260,8 e insisto en que entramos en una "pauta" estacional que no suele ser favorable para el Oro. Además, parece que las Bolsas están retomando un fuerte impulso alcista y aquí me fijo, principalmente, en los índices americanos y los demás son simples "rémoras"...

Eso no quita para que a medio plazo, y ya no digo en el largo, sea muy optimista en cuanto a su evolución positiva. El día que rompa con fuerza (que lo hará...) los $1400 hablaremos ya de un mercado potencialmente muy alcista, pero hasta entonces habrá que armarse de paciencia y eso es algo de lo que vamos sobrados los "metaleros"... ¿No?

Y dejo esto...

- La impresionante remontada del oro, uno de los activos del año | Investing.com

Y como "anécdota" vaya esto otro... parece que George Bush padre se refiere al candidato republicano Donald Trump. El "pájaro" no ha perdido sus "maneras tejanas".

- Watch Mark Fidelman's Vine "Do you think Bush was alluding to Trump? #GOPdebate"

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Los mandamientos de Jesús se institucionalizan
> 
> .../...



Bueno, es que es uno de mis temas predilectos, otro es cocinar (pero de ése, en este excelso hilo no hablo).

Por si le sirve a alguien como reflexión:

Una cosa es la fe y otra la religión.
Se puede tener fe y no practicar, no pertenecer a una religión.
Se puede no tener fe y practicar una religión.
Se puede tener fe y practicar una religión.

Ergo fe y religión no son la misma cosa.

De hecho numéricamente los que practican una religión son infinitamente superiores a los que profesan tener fe.

Llevado al mundo de la política (creo que en este ámbito la reflexión es más fácil de entender).

Una cosa es ser de izquierdas y otra es militar en un partido (que se autodenomina) de izquierdas.
Se puede ser de izquierdas y no militar ni votar por un partido que se autodenomina de izquierdas.
Se puede no ser de izquierdas y militar y votar por un partido de izquierdas.
Se puede ser de izquierdas y militar y votar por un partido de izquierdas.

Dicho así, que resulta mucho más fácil de entender, la pregunta sería ¿pero, existen partidos de izquierdas?

Llevado a la primera parte de la reflexión, la pregunta sería ¿pero, existen religiones que expresen, vehiculen la fe?

Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## veismuler (1 Mar 2016)

No existen religiones que profesen fe... La religión es el intento del hombre de llegar a Dios... Pero Dios ya vino... La luz (Jesús) que ilumina a todo hombre vino a la tierra, pero los suyos no le conocieron... A los que le conocen a los que creen en su nombre les dio potestad de ser hijos de Dios (evangelio de San juan capítulo 1)...no se trata de religión si no de relación... Jesús vino a que tuviéramos una relación con él... Pero los hombres escogen la religiosidad que te separa de Dios... Qué viva Jesús


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ..
> 
> - 10 razones por las que el Islam debe y va a desaparecer (según Adonis). Noticias de Cultura
> 
> Saludos.



Una cosa es lo que debe suceder, y otra lo que sucederá.

Antes de que el Islam desaparezca, Europa y la cultura occidental basada en el Derecho Romano, valores cristianos, etc, desaparecerá...El cáncer es demasiado grande como para sobrevivir a una potencial muerte futura del Islam

A favor de ellos está la DEMOGRAFÍA, y el "hambre" por conquistar, prosperar, etc.

En frente, una Europa vieja, y encantada de haberse conocido, con pensamientos de niño de 3º de EGB sobre la vida y sobre el mundo. 

Nos van a comer con patatas, y nuestra unica esperanza en que DON VLADIMIR PUTIN se apiade de nosotros y quiera defendernos.


----------



## frisch (1 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> No existen religiones que profesen fe... La religión es el intento del hombre de llegar a Dios... Pero Dios ya vino... La luz (Jesús) que ilumina a todo hombre vino a la tierra, pero los suyos no le conocieron... A los que le conocen a los que creen en su nombre les dio potestad de ser hijos de Dios (evangelio de San juan capítulo 1)...no se trata de religión si no de relación... Jesús vino a que tuviéramos una relación con él... Pero los hombres escogen la religiosidad que te separa de Dios... Qué viva Jesús



Bueno, yo que estoy de acuerdo con el fondo de lo que dices, creo que te has pasao.

Vamos a ver, éste es un hilo sobre la evolución del precio del oro y, el fundador del hilo que es un cascarrabias de primera división y que también es una persona con amplitud de miras, permite que se hable de otras cosas, siempre y cuando tengan un hilo conductor con el hilo en cuestión.

Hay que ser respetuoso con ello y agradecido (este es un valor que ya no cotiza ni en Papua Guinea).

Puesto que veo que conoces el tema biblíco, me permito recordarte lo que también dice el Eclesiastés:

Todo tiene su tiempo, y todo lo que se quiere debajo del cielo tiene su hora.

Tiempo de nacer, y tiempo de morir; tiempo de plantar, y tiempo de arrancar lo plantado; tiempo de matar, y tiempo de curar; tiempo de destruir, y tiempo de edificar; tiempo de llorar, y tiempo de reír; tiempo de endechar, y tiempo de bailar; tiempo de esparcir piedras, y tiempo de juntar piedras; tiempo de abrazar, y tiempo de abstenerse de abrazar; tiempo de buscar, y tiempo de perder; tiempo de guardar, y tiempo de desechar; tiempo de romper, y tiempo de coser; tiempo de callar, y tiempo de hablar; tiempo de amar, y tiempo de aborrecer; tiempo de guerra, y tiempo de paz.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Mar 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: NO, no creo que vaya a ser como tú lo ves. En otros tiempos, la expansión islámica fue rechazada por Occidente y ahora tampoco tendría porqué ser diferente.

Lo siento, astur_burbuja, pero nosotros y la mayor parte de Europa es "teórica" enemiga de Putin y formamos parte de la OTAN... Y un cambio de "roles" NO lo veo. Es más factible que Europa/OTAN entre en "colisión" con Rusia que otra cosa, al menos tal y como están las cosas, máxime cuando hoy leía los recientes movimientos atlántistas en torno a Rusia.

Te digo lo "mismo": una cosa es lo que debiera suceder y otra muy distinta la que puede suceder...

Y vamos con dos artículos muy interesantes...

- Gold-Silver Ratio Breakout Report | Keith Weiner | Safehaven.com

El que viene a continuación es muy largo y, quizás, vale la pena que lo pongáis en "favoritos" y así lo retomáis cuando os apetezca.

- Ahead of The Herd - Demise of London Gold Pool Ends Vietnam War

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2016 at 23:07 ----------

Edito: Por cierto, astur_burbuja, en medios rusos se rumorea que Putin está preparando su sucesor y que es muy "próximo" a él. Se trata de Alexei Dyumin, Viceministro de Defensa y actual Gobernador de la región de Tula. Se trata de alguien que está considerado en Rusia como un héroe militar. En fin, ya veremos... Tampoco serían previsibles "cambios" ya que es un "continuista".

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (1 Mar 2016)

¿Alguién sabe cuanto son los gastos de envío de El Andorrano?

Quisiera preguntaros por este tipo de productos





Se trata de un lingote que se puede separar en otros más pequeños de un gramo. Parece buena idea para usarla para el menudeo. Además por su forma me parece muy difícil de falsificar con tungsteno o similar.


Por otro lado aprendo mucho con este hilo, aunque muchas intervenciones me parecen auténticas magufadas, pero... como en todos lados.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2016)

Hola, crufel: Hombre, tanto como "magufadas" va a ser que NO... otra cosa distinta es que a Vd. haya cosas que no le gusten y con no leerlas... ¡punto, pelota! Creo que tenemos una fama acreditada de hilo serio y, al parecer, de los pocos que quedan en este foro.

Bueno, vamos a lo que pregunta:

1º) Imagino que los gastos de envío de la empresa que cita irán en función del peso, etc. En cualquier caso, puede preguntarles a ellos: info@andorrano-joyeria.com

2º) Ese "formato" es muy caro, es decir el coste que tiene el gramo de Oro. Sale más a cuenta la compra de un lingote de 1 gramo de peso. Bueno, en su momento era así, ya que hace tiempo que no sigo ambos "formatos", pero me imagino que debe seguir igual. Para el "menudeo" siempre ha sido mejor la Plata y luego tiene la moneda de Oro tipo Soberano, 20 Francos, etc. que siempre han tenido gran aceptación.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (2 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Alguién sabe cuanto son los gastos de envío de El Andorrano?





FAQ - Andorrano Joyería

En la 2ª pregunta del FAQ.


----------



## veismuler (2 Mar 2016)

Esto es para frisch...
dices que me he pasado..en que? si únicamente he contestado a un post tuyo, creo que es anterior en el que te da por decir algo sobre la religión y la fe...pues he hablado de lo mismo..
fíjate tu argumento..que si es un hilo del oro...luego deduzco de que no he debido hablar..pero tú lo has hecho antes...luego tú eres mejor?.
No te conformas con eso..al revés después de argumentar sobre que es un hilo del oro..metes un versículo de Eclesiastés...de verdad que no te pillo..
Con esto no quiero polemizar, de hecho, esta es mi última contestación sobre el tema..
Pero si dices que no me disperse..no te disperses tú...que yo únicamente contesto a algo que tú has dicho...y encima vuelves a hacer lo que dices que no se haga..
En fin, buen día a todos.
Y sobre el oro..pues únicamente decir que no me gusta la barrerita en que ha sido frenado en los 1250..y que tampoco me creo que hayamos pasado de la miseria en los mercados a la euforia más grande...Hasta luego.
Frisch..no te mosquees, hombre.


----------



## Arbeyna (2 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ..
> 
> Eso no quita para que a medio plazo, y ya no digo en el largo, sea muy optimista en cuanto a su evolución positiva. El día que rompa con fuerza (que lo hará...) los $1400 hablaremos ya de un mercado potencialmente muy alcista, pero hasta entonces habrá que armarse de paciencia y eso es algo de lo que vamos sobrados los "metaleros"... ¿No?
> .



Pues llevas toda la razón, las prisas en estos casos suelen ser malas consejeras, eso de subirse al tren marque a la velocidad que marche, suele acabar con agujeros en los bolsillos.

Por cierto... 

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/0...to-local-1-sobre-venta-joyas-abandonado-2012/

El artículo habla de joyas, entiendo que el oro monetizado queda al margen, pero ¿hasta cuándo?, mira que me extraña que no hayan pensado tanto unos como otros en meter un pequeño %...

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (2 Mar 2016)

Creo que cuando SGE empiece a operar, en abril, junto a bancos extranjeros, el oro se disparará, tengo poco conocimiento del asunto, pero estas son mis razones para pensar que será el catalizador de la subida exponencial:
1- Ajuste del precio por parte del SGE, no será el Comex sino el SGE quien fije el precio, el segundo irá a remolque. 
2 - Rumores en relación a el verdadero precio: """Si China depositara sus yuanes parcialmente en oro, entonces tendría un precio del oro de $ 64,000$ por onza, cincuenta veces el precio actual de un lingote de oro, según reciente artículo de la inteligencia Bloomberg"" (extraído de la referencia: Shanghai-Schock April 2016: Yuan wird goldgestÃ¼tzte WÃ¤hrung | Transinformation)
3- Gran desconfianza en el Dolar (resto de monedas fiduciarias) --> refugio Oro

Los tenemos aquí a la vuelta de la esquina, Fernando que opinas, estoy por poner todo mi patrimonio no metalero en un ETF apalancado al 400%


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2016)

Os dais cuenta de que en simple foro de unos pocos, hablar de religion trae más discusiones que el propio tema principal del hilo.

Las religiones, así como las ideologías políticas (casi vienen a ser lo mismo), no sirven más que para engordar a la piara que las crea y predica, y hacer que el mundo entre en constantes conflictos.

Debéis de evolucionar mentalmente, creo que estamos en este gran paso de la humanidad, dónde las religiones no tienen demasiada salida, así como las ideologías políticas, que van tornando en modelos matemáticos y económicos, que es en lo que se sustenta todo lo demás.

*Arbeyna* bien añadido el comentario, las prisas no son buenas, y en muchas ocasiones acaban en derrapes costosos e innecesarios.

El oro, a pesar de que el "maestro" *Racional* intenta prevenirnos de nuestra propia ruina, se mantiene al pairo. Ojo con Racional por que coincide con que el oro subirá, solo que difiere del timming que mantenemos algunos por aquí, así que podemos añadir que el 99,9% de los foreros admitimos que el oro subirá...¿cuando?, pues cuando toque.

Si algo tenemos los poseedores de alguna chapa es paciencia, así que por mi que mareen la perdiz hasta que le caigan las plumas de vieja.

Las bolsas de nuevo preparándose para la matanza, no contemplo nuevos máximos en USA, así que si los viera o incluso los viera superados, me costará mucho no abrir un corto al menos...veremos, como siempre digo, suelo equivocarme bastante...¡preguntadle a mi mujer!

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# veismuler: A frisch tienes que saber "leerle"... Es de una fina ironía y para nada te ha dado a ti la "vara", aunque también sabe que por aquí algunos somos muy "pétreos" en nuestras convicciones, más o menos como él... A mí, en lo personal, es un conforero al que me gusta mucho leer y NO, no creo que le hayas molestado para NADA... Je,je,je.

# Arbeyna: En la India la mayor parte de los MPs se dirigen hacia la Joyería y allí hay una fortísima tradición milenaria al respecto. Supongo que SÍ, que las grandes fortunas hindúes tienen Oro "monetizado" y piensa que en Asia, en general, los MPs tienen la consideración de dinero REAL. Observo en el artículo que me dan la razón respecto a lo que vengo afirmando desde hace mucho tiempo: la India es, posiblemente, el país que más Oro posee y para nada en cuanto a per cápita... Ahí, al igual que la China, están en los lugares más bajos del "ranking" mundial. En ese apartado, y con mucha diferencia, Suiza ocupa el primer lugar.

# Charizato21: ¿Estás seguro? ¿Conoces bien los mercados financieros? ¿Los ETFs apalancados? Con eso te estoy diciendo que NO y, si no te importa perder dinero, mejor eliges un Futuro y Santas Pascuas, pero yo no lo haría. Si embargo, si quieres seguir por ese "camino", pues te vas a un ETF "normalito" como puede ser el GLD y con un tanto por ciento muy bajo de tu Patrimonio no metalero. En lo personal, NO aconsejo a nadie entrar en ningún activo en estos momentos. Si alguien quiso entrar, no hace tanto que se dieron en este hilo "señales" para hacerlo en distintos activos. No entiendo todavía cómo no se aprende de una vez que no hay que correr tras los precios y se ha de comprar cuando nadie quiere arriesgarse.

Respecto al SGE de China NO espero NADA en especial. La "teoría" dice que SÍ, que el precio debiera impulsarse hacia arriba, pero yo de China me fío lo que me fío... El Oro cuando suba con fuerza lo hará a pesar de los pesares, así que lo de menos es el Comex, el SGE y demás actores "interesados" en la fijación de precios. A ver si también aprendemos de una vez que cada cual tiene que llegar a ser su PROPIO "Banco Central" y tomar sus PROPIAS decisiones, eso sí teniendo en cuenta nuestras "limitaciones"... ¿Me explico, No?

# paketazo: Te recuerdo cuando "vi" el giro que se iba a hacer en el mercado y eso que entonces todo parecía que se venía abajo y, sin embargo, no se llegaron a tocar los niveles de caída que daba para el S&P 500 (sólo me fijo en ese Índice). Bien, sigo insistiendo en que hay una fuerte inercia alcista que se sostiene sólo en "humo", nada más y no hay nada más... Por tanto, aunque no preveo nuevos máximos en las Bolsas americanas, tampoco descarto que se vayan más arriba si baten los 2000 puntos de forma clara.

Como he dicho más arriba, yo ahora mismo estaría alejado de los mercados y me "distraigo" moviendo un poco mis FI y PP, pero no tengo previsto hacer nada en bastante tiempo. Como mucho, si caen los MPs, me volvería a plantear comprar algo ahí. 

paketazo, es muy previsible que las Bolsas, Bonos, Divisas, Materias Primas, etc. acaben dando otro giro bajista y que puede ser de bastante más envergadura de lo que hemos vivido recientemente. Y más tarde, no mucho en el tiempo, espero un Crack, pero NO este año, aunque yo también suelo equivocarme... pero NO mucho, que le vamos a hacer.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Actividad manufacturera, ¿cerramos los ojos?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Esto es para frisch...
> dices que me he pasado..en que? si únicamente he contestado a un post tuyo, creo que es anterior en el que te da por decir algo sobre la religión y la fe...pues he hablado de lo mismo..
> fíjate tu argumento..que si es un hilo del oro...luego deduzco de que no he debido hablar..pero tú lo has hecho antes...luego tú eres mejor?.
> No te conformas con eso..al revés después de argumentar sobre que es un hilo del oro..metes un versículo de Eclesiastés...de verdad que no te pillo..
> ...



Yo hablaba de fe en general. No hablaba de I Juan X XX. De hecho, el inicio de la conversación era sobre el Islam que, te recordaré, también es una fe.
Votar a un partido político también puede ser una acto de fe, por cierto.

Me vas a disculpar pero conozco con suficiente profundidad el tema como para tildar tu comentario de predica.

Me he limitado a decirte que, en mi opinión, y si bien comparto contigo esa predica, creo que no es el espacio para hacerlo. Eso es lo que pienso y así lo digo.

Para terminar, volveré a referir una cita sin decir de dónde proviene pero que estoy seguro que tú conoces su proveniencia y así entenderás, quizás, que hay textos que si bien tienen un sentido particular para los creyentes, también tienen un sentido universal para el resto de las personas.

_No hay nada nuevo bajo el sol, lo que fue eso será y lo que se hizó eso se hará._

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## veismuler (2 Mar 2016)

Eres un plasta....jeje


----------



## astur_burbuja (2 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: NO, no creo que vaya a ser como tú lo ves. En otros tiempos, la expansión islámica fue rechazada por Occidente y ahora tampoco tendría porqué ser diferente.
> 
> Lo siento, astur_burbuja, pero nosotros y la mayor parte de Europa es "teórica" enemiga de Putin y formamos parte de la OTAN... Y un cambio de "roles" NO lo veo. Es más factible que Europa/OTAN entre en "colisión" con Rusia que otra cosa, al menos tal y como están las cosas, máxime cuando hoy leía los recientes movimientos atlántistas en torno a Rusia.
> 
> ...



Espero que Rusia siga igual, porque a dia de hoy es el último refugio del hombre blanco heterosexual europeo.

Fuera de allí (y quizás de Hungría), hay una caza sistemática, un NWO brutal, un 1984 aplicado como rodillo por parte de la UE.


----------



## paketazo (2 Mar 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Espero que Rusia siga igual, porque a dia de hoy es el último refugio del hombre blanco heterosexual europeo.
> 
> Fuera de allí (y quizás de Hungría), hay una caza sistemática, un NWO brutal, un 1984 aplicado como rodillo por parte de la UE.



No te fíes, mi primo se casó con una rusa...muy bien dotada por cierto. Y ella siempre comenta que las grandes ciudades rusas eran una grillera de "maricones"...a mi cada cual con sus gustos, solo es un inciso al respecto de "refugio del hombre blanco heterosexual europeo"...igual deberías quitar lo de etero, y la frase sería más exacta. ) 

Un saludo


----------



## roben (2 Mar 2016)

Con el GOLD se forma una tendencia alcista


----------



## frisch (2 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Os dais cuenta de que en simple foro de unos pocos, hablar de religion trae más discusiones que el propio tema principal del hilo.
> 
> Las religiones, así como las ideologías políticas (casi vienen a ser lo mismo), no sirven más que para engordar a la piara que las crea y predica, y hacer que el mundo entre en constantes conflictos.
> 
> Debéis de evolucionar mentalmente, creo que estamos en este gran paso de la humanidad, dónde las religiones no tienen demasiada salida, así como las ideologías políticas, que van tornando en modelos matemáticos y económicos, que es en lo que se sustenta todo lo demás.




Bueno, bueno paketazo, ni tanto ni tan calvo.

Tiremos de hemeroteca (esa magnífica herramienta).

Todo parte del artículo de un señor que habla de lo horroroso que es el Islam por diversas razones (10). Leyendo el artículo, yo me indigno porque las generalizaciones a las que recurre el susodicho son las que alimentan la estigmatización, en aras de la búsqueda del chivo expiatorio, que por lo visto tanta falta nos hace, a todos, cuando las cosas van mal. 

Esto del chivo expiatorio es algo que se ha dado, se da y se dará siempre. Es algo innato al ser humano. Si ocurre algo no deseado, se sacrifica a alguien externo. Nunca se hace un análisis, una autocrítica hacia adentro, se sacrifica hacia afuera.

Bueno, esto es así y no hay nada que hacer.

(si te interesa el tema lee a René Girard).

Me limité a decir que en el Islam (al igual que en el Deportivo de Huelva) hay gente, personas, que son normales, no son tarados y menos por la fe que profesan. El ser tarado es anterior a profesar una fe. En el Deportivo de Huelva hay tarados que se aprovechan de un equipo de fútbol para otras cosas que nada tienen que ver con el fútbol pero la responsabilidad, no es del Deportivo de Huelva.

Cité a una serie de eruditos que profesaban la fe del Islam y que con un canto en los dientes me daba yo para que volvieran a resucitar. La mayoría vivieron en España.

En cuanto al tema de la fe que toqué, y tal y cómo lo toqué, no fue desde un punto de vista religioso sino poniendo en exergo que, en realidad, todo es cuestión de fe.

¿Te parece que no es un acto de fe comprar oro por si las cosas se vuelven pardas?

Termino: sí, efectivamente, nos adentramos en una época en la que priman los modelos matemáticos, no hay duda de ello. ¿Te parece que eso no es una nueva religión?

Que venga Dios y lo vea.

Un cordial saludo.


_Edito: Ostras, la ignorancia es muy atrevida. No es el Deportivo de Huelva sino el Recreativo de Huelva._


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: Conozco bastante bien Rusia por muchas razones que no vienen al caso y te diré que muchos la tenéis muy "idealizada". Allí, las cosas NO son como algunos parecéis verlas, aparte de que Rusia es un país MULTICULTURAL... Y eso te lo dice alguien que siente gran aprecio por ese país y sus gentes. Por ejemplo, ¿hablamos del alto grado de alcoholismo que existe allí? Como éste te puedo poner cantidad de ejemplos y te insisto en que conozco muy bien diferentes aspectos de Rusia. Resumiendo: a Occidente le hacen falta muchas de las cosas que tiene Rusia, pero a ésta también de Occidente...

Y vamos con los artículos que dejo a continuación...

Este en línea con lo que venimos comentando en relación al cambio de "percepción" respecto al Oro... Cada vez más "gallinas" acuden al mismo.

- El oro recibe entradas récord de dinero en febrero: 5.000 millones de dólares buscan refugio - elEconomista.es

Y este artículo avala uno de mis comentarios de hoy... Qué coño nos deben importar a las MANOS PRIVADAS el Comex, SGE y demás "parafernalia".

- The COMEX vs. Private Gold & Silver Eagle Stocks : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Mar 2016)

Este enlace no tiene desperdicio, tratan de desmontar algunas de las teorías de manipulación del mercado del oro, en concreto estas cuatro:

1- Manipulación mediante HTF (trading de alta frecuencia) por los grandes bancos
2- Disminución de existencias en el COMEX
3- Bancos que tienen reservas reconducen el mercado
4- Tema del alquiler de lingotes por los bancos centrales

Además de eso el artículo tiene algo extraordinario, en el punto 3, hablan del llamado ‘London bias’ , había oído algo de ello en la entrevista que le hicieron a Unai en Radio Gramsci, pero no tenía claro de que se trataba, tal vez lo conozcáis, indica que los precios del oro disminuyen durante las horas de Londres mientras que se elevan durante las horas de operación asiática. 

Lo acojonante es que habla del FIX de Londres ¡¡¡ pero si ya no existe desde hace un año!!, deberían poner LBMA, en fin que ese detalle para mi desmerece todas sus magnificas reflexiones

Aquí el artículo del día de ayer

Is the Gold Price Manipulated? Part IV | Kitco News


----------



## crufel (3 Mar 2016)

Os consulto. Según la guía para inversionistas en oro de Lingoro, las monedas en las que hay que invertir por que son las que alzarían más la prima en caso de crisis son:

Literalmente dicen:


> Hemos excluido de esta selección todas
> aquellas monedas que tienen un potencial
> bajo en cuanto a la subida de la prima.



Aquí las favoritas de Lingoro
Krugerrands
50 Pesos Mexicanos
American Gold Eagle (20 dólares)
25 Pts Alfonsinas
Soberanos de oro británicos
20 Francos franceses
20 Francos suizos vreneli
Vera Valor (moneda lingote)

¿Estáís de acuerdo?
Apunto que no se si Lingoro en esa categoría de "20dólares American Gold Eagle" Metería las a las nuevas "50 dólares American Gold Eagle" Por eso os consulto


----------



## Pedernal (3 Mar 2016)

Cincuenta petroleros hacen cola en Róterdam para descargar crudo en unos tanques desbordados - elEconomista.es


----------



## veismuler (3 Mar 2016)

Pese a que el consejo de esas monedas no está mal ..... A mi particularmente no me gustó lingoro. Creo recordar que lo rechacé porque los gastos eran excesivos para traer a casa lo que estuviera depositado...entre otras cuestiones y si no te abrias su propia cuenta más gastos había...Pero cada uno es cada uno...


----------



## veismuler (3 Mar 2016)

Ándale, Ándale, manito...

http://www.tabascohoy.com/nota/299960/precio-del-oro-registra-su-mayor-alza-en-4-anos

COMPRA VENTA DE ORO PLATA DIAMANTES INTERNACIONAL / / VALORES METALICOS


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Os consulto. Según la guía para inversionistas en oro de Lingoro, las monedas en las que hay que invertir por que son las que alzarían más la prima en caso de crisis son:



Hola Crufel,

Si se alza la prima será debido a que la demanda de determinadas monedas que por ser mundialmente reconocidas, será más elevada que la de otras, dicho esto, no se qué pintan las 25 pesetas ahí en lugar de las Maples, por ejemplo.

Aparte, ten en cuenta, que en ocasiones, determinadas recomendaciones están influenciadas por el stock del que se disponga. Puedes estar seguro que si tengo 1000 Alfonsinas 25 ptas, y 50 Vrenelli 20Fr, es muy probable que te recomiende las Alfonsinas, pese a que su salida en el exterior es más limitada.

De tu listado, señalaría lo siguiente:

Krugerrands - ok, pero ojo con las falsas.
50 Pesos Mexicanos - ok pero ojo con las falsas.
American Gold Eagle (20 dólares) - paso, he visto demasiadas falsas.
25 Pts Alfonsinas - no me interesa.
Soberanos de oro británicos - ok, pero con mucho ojo
20 Francos franceses - sin problema, para piezas comunes
20 Francos suizos vreneli - sin problema, para piezas comunes
Vera Valor (moneda lingote) - paso de estos inventos, o es moneda o es lingote.

Sobre las 25 pesetas, ocurre lo mismo que con los Francos Belgas, piezas de oro muy majas (5.81 gr. fino y ley 0.9) pero que no tienen gran demanda. 

En esto del oro hay que ser un poco como los borregos, ir hacia donde va todo el mundo. Que la gente compra maples, filarmonicas, Kruger, soberanos, 20Fr, etc.... pues ir a por esas, es la única forma de garantizarte que el día que quieras desprenderte de ellas, te va a resultar fácil encontrar demanda. Hablamos del oro refugio / inversión, no del numismatico.

Repasa las webs que ofrecen este tipo de monedas, mira los precios de recompra y saca tus propias conclusiones. Que por cierto, y ahora que trato este tema.... me parece muy significativo que Degussa venda /compre pesos Chilenos, y sin embargo ni venda ni compre soberanos, supongo que será por el alto porcentaje de falsas que existen.

Ah! y porqué Lingoro? esa no es la empresa que tiene tus monedas en cajas de seguridad en Francia o Suiza? (vamos, al girar la esquina) y cuyos precios de monedas no son para nada competitivos? Yo es que debo de ser muy viejo, pero eso de "tú paga que yo guardo" conmigo no va.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Así se fuga el dinero de China (ante la impotencia de sus autoridades). Blogs de Valor Añadido

- Vozpópuli - Beneficios empresariales, trucos contables e inversión (I)

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (3 Mar 2016)

Yo voto por Trump...al final nos hace un favor

"Donald Trump está preparando un golpe contra el dólar" - RT


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2016)

Lo que a mi me gustaria saber es en que año teneis estimado vender el oro y empezar a disfrutar de esa inversion, porque a este paso no va pasar nunca.


----------



## veismuler (3 Mar 2016)

racional dijo:


> Lo que a mi me gustaria saber es en que año teneis estimado vender el oro y empezar a disfrutar de esa inversion, porque a este paso no va pasar nunca.



Ese racional¡¡¡¡¡ :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Yo no vendo hasta los 60000 dolares la onza...o hasta que el Jueves Santo caiga en domingo...eres el más grande...je,je


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Mar 2016)

racional dijo:


> Lo que a mi me gustaria saber es en que año teneis estimado vender el oro y empezar a disfrutar de esa inversion, porque a este paso no va pasar nunca.



Cuando empieces a comprar será buen momento para vender :XX:

De verdad que me parto con tus intervenciones, lo digo en serio, sin maldad.


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2016)

racional dijo:


> Lo que a mi me gustaria saber es en que año teneis estimado vender el oro y empezar a disfrutar de esa inversion, porque a este paso no va pasar nunca.



Yo si lo necesito vender, pues lo vendo al precio que esté en ese momento. Si no lo necesito vender, no lo venderé nunca, o si acaso, alguna pieza para pagarme un viajecillo durante la jubilación "si existe y llego a ella".

Piensa en esto, ¿tu estrellarías el coche para cobrar el seguro...o mejor aún , te matarías para cobrar un seguro de vida?

El oro es eso, un seguro al que solo accedes en caso de "apuro"

Un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Además de eso el artículo tiene algo extraordinario, en el punto 3, hablan del llamado ‘London bias’ , había oído algo de ello en la entrevista que le hicieron a Unai en Radio Gramsci, pero no tenía claro de que se trataba, tal vez lo conozcáis, indica que *los precios del oro disminuyen durante las horas de Londres mientras que se elevan durante las horas de operación asiática*.



Sobre este tema, los graficos de Dimitri Speck dejan bastante clara la manipulacion del mercado por parte del fixing:







---------------------------



fernandojcg dijo:


> Además, si el Gobierno de China QUISIERA comprar Oro en grandes proporciones *NO hay NADA que se lo impida*. Tiene muchos USD para ello... ¿Por qué no lo hace? ¿Para qué va a crear una nueva "moneda" cuando puede tumbar el Comex sin "pestañear"? Y sobre esto último: no sólo China, sino cualquier Hedge Fund de cierta entidad...



En mi opinion, *tal movimiento por parte de un actor estatal seria interpretado como un acto de guerra a EEUU.* Ese movimiento no se puede hacer de forma directa sin que haya consecuencias: 

*China lo hace de forma indirecta* fomentando que sus ciudadanos compren oro (que acaba saliendo de occidente). Lo que hace es aumentar la demanda y reducir la oferta (no sacan al mercado la produccion interna)

*Rusia lo hace de forma indirecta *(esquema petro-rublo-gold) fomentando que sean sus socios comerciales con balanza negativa quienes lo hagan. Lo que hace es aumentar la demanda y reducir la oferta (no sacan al mercado la produccion interna)

De la misma forma, los paises que repatrian su oro lo hacen de forma "diplomatica" y repatrian solo una parte de sus reservas (retirar todo es practicamente un acto de guerra o al menos es demostrar una desconfianza total que tendria consecuencias geopoliticas)


Ademas, el COMEX tiene la posibilidad de redimir los contratos en dolares en vez de en oro de forma que pueden decidir quien recibe fisico y quien no, de forma que los grandes actores no puedan hacerlo quebrar exigiendo la entrega de un fisico del que no disponen (Hedge Funds incluidos).


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: ¿Cuándo pienso vender? Y a Vd. que le importará... ¡Chafardero! Vd. no tiene "arreglo"... No me atrevo a ir a mi aseguradora a preguntarle a qué precio me quiere comprar mis seguros... Más que nada porque me darían dos "embudos": uno para la cabeza y otra para la boca...

# Spielzeug: NO, no me convences en absoluto y lo sabes... ya que ambos sabemos que tenemos opiniones dispares al respecto. Eres un forero al que respeto mucho, aunque no escribas por aquí, pero nos leemos... Entiendo que, al igual que yo, eres una persona bien informada en relación al Oro, pero creo que tenemos una percepción muy diferente en cuestiones geopolíticas y, por tanto, en los "vasos comunicantes" respecto al Oro. SÍ, que estoy más de acuerdo en lo que indicas en relación a Rusia y creo que por aquí ya nos hemos manifestado en ese sentido.

Vamos a ver, Spielzeug, imagino que sabes la "descarga" de USD que lleva realizando China desde hace tiempo, pero al mismo tiempo está imprimiendo a lo "bestia", por tanto "papel" x "papel", así que... Y, además, China NO tiene suficiente Oro para respaldar su moneda y no me vengas con la "cantinela" de que tiene más Oro del que dice poseer... Yo quiero datos que se puedan contrastar y no "aire"... Sí que está entrando Oro en China a través de su ciudadanía, pero claro a la hora de una hipotética "confiscación" otros ya les habrían hecho los "deberes" y, además, ¿desde cuándo viene esa "fomentación"? Pues, hace muy pocos años... Y, ya de paso, decir que en Rusia el ciudadano de la calle NO puede comprar Oro de inversión, pero bueno aquí ese país muestra sus "cartas".

Y respecto a las "declaraciones de guerra", el Oro va a ser lo de menos cuando éstas se hagan realidad y esperemos por el bien de todos que tarden...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2016 at 15:04 ----------

Y eso de que China o un Hedge Fund no pueden hacer quebrar al Comex, pues vamos a dejarlo correr... Sobre este tema, enlazo un artículo ya viejo de Unai y que está considerado una "autoridad" en el Oro, bueno ya lo sabéis y recuerdo que fue "menda lerenda" el que lo "descubrió" a este foro...

- El Hedge Chino | Unai Gaztelumendi

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Spielzeug: NO, no me convences en absoluto y lo sabes... ya que ambos sabemos que tenemos opiniones dispares al respecto. Eres un forero al que respeto mucho, aunque no escribas por aquí, pero nos leemos... Entiendo que, al igual que yo, eres una persona bien informada en relación al Oro, pero creo que tenemos una percepción muy diferente en cuestiones geopolíticas y, por tanto, en los "vasos comunicantes" respecto al Oro. SÍ, que estoy más de acuerdo en lo que indicas en relación a Rusia y creo que por aquí ya nos hemos manifestado en ese sentido.



No pretendo convercerte, solo respondia a la pregunta que hacias sobre porque China (o Rusia o cualquier otro actor importante) no rompe el COMEX pudiendo hacerlo. 

Si estas de acuerdo en que Rusia utiliza medios indirectos para acceder al oro, porque no estas de acuerdo en el caso de China?
Tambien puedes platearte la pregunta de forma inversa: porque utiliza Rusia (y China) medios indirectos para conseguir oro pudiendo directamente sacar oro del COMEX? Llegaras (posiblemente) a la misma conclusion: hacerlo directamente es una declaracion de guerra.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a ver, Spielzeug, imagino que sabes la "descarga" de USD que lleva realizando China desde hace tiempo, pero al mismo tiempo está imprimiendo a lo "bestia", por tanto "papel" x "papel", así que...



El yuan sigue anclado al dolar aunque la franja de fluctuacion permitida por el banco central haya aumentado. Sin imprimir dinero el yuan se revalorizaria frente al dolar (mantener la paridad con el dolar implica imprimir yuanes) al menos mientras EEUU siga haciendo lo mismo (imprimir dolares)



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, además, China NO tiene suficiente Oro para respaldar su moneda y no me vengas con la "cantinela" de que tiene más Oro del que dice poseer...



Dos apuntes:

1. El esquema monetario que impulsan los rusos (vender sus productos en rublos) no implica un cambio fijo con del rublo con el oro. Independientemente del cambio del rublo respecto al oro, quien tenga deficit comercial tendra que liquidar oro por rublos al precio del momento. No es un patron-oro con cambio fijo pero cumple su funcion: los paises con una balanza comercial negativa solo pueden manterla mientras tenga oro (objetivo: EEUU)

2. Siempre que tengas oro puedes (en teoria) respaldar tu moneda papel a un cambio fijo. En 1971 EEUU no podia mantener el cambio a 35$ la onza ya que no tenia oro suficiente para redimir todos los dolares en circulacion a ese precio pero podia haber puesto un nuevo precio mas alto que permitiese "cubrir" con oro los dolares en circulacion. Exactamente como hicieron en tras la devaluacion de Roosvelt en 1934 pasando de los 19$ la onza a 35$ (la cantidad de oro no podia cubrirse a 19$ dado que habia mucho mas papel que oro pero si podian cubrirlo a 35$)



fernandojcg dijo:


> Sí que está entrando Oro en China a través de su ciudadanía, pero claro a la hora de una hipotética "confiscación" otros ya les habrían hecho los "deberes" y, además, ¿desde cuándo viene esa "fomentación"? Pues, hace muy pocos años... Y, ya de paso, decir que en Rusia el ciudadano de la calle NO puede comprar Oro de inversión, pero bueno aquí ese país muestra sus "cartas".



En el hilo del oro del principal, puse enlaces al respecto.* Tanto China como Rusia fomentan el que sus ciudadanos inviertan en oro y la inclusion de este en el sistema financiero como parte de su estrategia de seguridad nacional*

En Rusia, los bancos ofrecen cuentas de oro (confirmado con mis companeras de trabajo rusas). Aqui, el enlace a las cuentas de metales del Sberbank: 

« (pinchar en las dos flechitas para verlo)

En ambos paises, el banco central compra la produccion nacional de oro y luego se la vende a la banca comercial para que a su vez esta fomente que los ciudadanos inviertan en oro recapitalizando con el oro el sistema financiero.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: NO, no me vas a convencer y bueno he leído por "encima" tu respuesta y más de lo mismo... Sigues "teorizando" y me parece bien, pero yo tengo mis PROPIAS opiniones.

Por cierto, tus amigas rusas te podrían explicar también cómo funcionan esas cuentas de "Oro virtual"... Me refiero a que, por regla general, al cerrarlas se da en EFECTIVO el Oro de acuerdo al tipo de cambio comprador del Banco. SÍ, que existe en algunos Bancos la posibilidad de obtener metal "físico", pero ¿a qué coste? Lo digo por las comisiones bancarias y el IVA (SÍ, allí el Oro lo paga). Ahora no estoy al corriente, pero hace un par de años ambos conceptos podían suponer entre un 25%-30%...

En realidad, me refería más a las monedas tipo Krugerrand, Soberanos, etc., ya que monedas conmemorativas de Oro de Rusia se pueden adquirir en los Bancos rusos, pero ¿sabes los precios? y los mismos en relación al poder adquisitivo del ciudadano de a pie...

De todas formas, esa pretendida "liberalización" en la adquisición de Oro en Rusia es bastante reciente en el tiempo y, desde luego, el "robo estatal" hace que el ruso medio huya de los MPs y prefiera refugiarse en otros activos. No hace mucho que vi un documental que trataba sobre la devaluación del Rublo en Rusia y muchos ciudadanos de ese país explicaban en qué intentaban "refugiarse" y la mayoría optaban por bienes de consumo.

Bueno, Spielzeug, en cualquier caso te agradezco tus aportes y que enriquecen el hilo.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2016 at 16:37 ----------

Y ¡Ojo! a los MPs, especialmente al Oro y que lo está intentando de nuevo: hace unos minutos a $1255,50... ¿Motivo? Los datos macro americanos que se van publicando y que son un "horror"... Alguien debería explicar el porqué las Bolsas americanas siguen en unos niveles que son, realmente, "estratosféricos".

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (3 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> No te fíes, mi primo se casó con una rusa...muy bien dotada por cierto. Y ella siempre comenta que las grandes ciudades rusas eran una grillera de "maricones"...a mi cada cual con sus gustos, solo es un inciso al respecto de "refugio del hombre blanco heterosexual europeo"...igual deberías quitar lo de etero, y la frase sería más exacta. )
> 
> Un saludo



Me refería que allí, puedes hacer lo que quieras en tu vida, pero de forma privada...No hay publicidad escorada hacia un lado, y si el otro lado se queja, se le tacha de retrogado, anti-humano

---------- Post added 03-mar-2016 at 17:42 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # astur_burbuja: Conozco bastante bien Rusia por muchas razones que no vienen al caso y te diré que muchos la tenéis muy "idealizada". Allí, las cosas NO son como algunos parecéis verlas, aparte de que Rusia es un país MULTICULTURAL... Y eso te lo dice alguien que siente gran aprecio por ese país y sus gentes. Por ejemplo, ¿hablamos del alto grado de alcoholismo que existe allí? Como éste te puedo poner cantidad de ejemplos y te insisto en que conozco muy bien diferentes aspectos de Rusia. Resumiendo: a Occidente le hacen falta muchas de las cosas que tiene Rusia, pero a ésta también de Occidente...
> 
> .



Alcoholismo...masculino. Como en muchos paises del Este, algunos de los cuales tambien conozco...por eso decía que era el último refugio para el hombre (de aqui). 

Es un tema largo, entraríamos en la "burbuja sexual española", que probablemente sea más grande que la inmobiliaria en 2006, pero como digo...ese es otro tema y no es el hilo para hablarlo.

Saludos


----------



## crufel (3 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hola Crufel,
> 
> Si se alza la prima será debido a que la demanda de determinadas monedas que por ser mundialmente reconocidas, será más elevada que la de otras, dicho esto, no se qué pintan las 25 pesetas ahí en lugar de las Maples, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



El caso es que he repasado las webs españolas y casas de numismática y las 25 pesetas alfonsinas *en España,* suelen estar ligeramente por encima del precio de los soberanos. Supongo que en el extranjero será otra cosa, igual que los francos suizos por lo visto son más caros en Suiza que aquí, pero la verdad es que al menos de momento las alfonsinas aquí si parecen una buena inversión. Los numismáticos con los que hablé en Madrid me dijeron que se vendían bien y los precios en las webs son fácilmente consultables.

Respecto a la moneda Vera Valor, si que me parece una moneda NISU en todas partes.

Y respecto a lo que dices de Lingoro, todo de acuerdo, yo la citaba sólo por su guía en PDF para el inversor que cité.


----------



## karlilatúnya (3 Mar 2016)

Buenas noches.Algo importante:

ES PEOR DE LO QUE CREES


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> El caso es que he repasado las webs españolas y casas de numismática y las 25 pesetas alfonsinas *en España,* suelen estar ligeramente por encima del precio de los soberanos. Supongo que en el extranjero será otra cosa, igual que los francos suizos por lo visto son más caros en Suiza que aquí, pero la verdad es que al menos de momento las alfonsinas aquí si parecen una buena inversión. Los numismáticos con los que hablé en Madrid me dijeron que se vendían bien y los precios en las webs son fácilmente consultables.
> 
> Respecto a la moneda Vera Valor, si que me parece una moneda NISU en todas partes.
> 
> Y respecto a lo que dices de Lingoro, todo de acuerdo, yo la citaba sólo por su guía en PDF para el inversor que cité.



Mientras que el Soberano es moneda de inversión por excelencia (salvado Cecas y cositas raras) las 25 pesetas quedan aquí. Cuando preguntes a un comerciante que se dedique a la reventa de moneda, no le preguntes el precio al que vende, sino al que compra. 

Dices que has hablado con numismáticos de Madrid, te aseguro que en Madrid, dos de los que cortan el bacalao, las 25 pesetas las compran por debajo y si el vendedor no está conforme, ahí tiene la puerta, que vaya a un compro oro. Que ellos las vendan bien no significa que las compren bien, el negocio en la mayoría de los casos no está en el precio de venta, sino en el de compra. Y te aseguro que llevo ya unos pocos años pateandome la Plaza Mayor y sus "cloacas".

Sobre lo que comentas de que la moneda Suiza es más cara allí, no hagas mucho caso, es un mito, si salvas los años de corta tirada, algún cambio de diseño (km nuevo), Cecas, y cosas por el estilo, el mejor precio se obtiene donde la oferta es mayor. Volviendo a nuestra "amada" peseta, es mucho más fácil encontrar aquí ese tipo de piezas al peso que en Francia, al igual que allí la oferta de Francos Franceses es mucho más amplia.

Toma las "recomendaciones" de cualquier vendedor en cuarentena y si vas a comprar las piezas con la idea de vender en un futuro, antes de comprar, sondea la salida, si las piezas las compras por colección, disfruta de la compra.

Decidas lo que decidas, lo importante es que estés contento con la pieza. Ya nos dirás.


Y bueno, escalón a escalón, la subida es continua. ¿Veis posible una bajada drástica? o por el contrario ya se ha estabilizado en este renglón de precios? (aunque tal y como meten mano a su antojo, el oro hará lo que quieren que haga)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# karlilatúnya: Por mi oficio sé hasta dónde se está llegando en cuanto al control de las personas. ¡Joder! si lo veo en mi empresa... Por cierto, amigo, hasta desde la cámara de tu PC pueden "controlarte", por si lo desconoces...

# Arbeyna: El Oro está a punto de intentar romper la resistencia que marqué ayer. No creo que lo haga hoy y tampoco debemos "fiarnos" mucho... Me explico: viendo cómo se están moviendo los MPs, las Divisas y los Bonos, creo que hay una fuerte componente especulativa a la espera del dato del empleo de mañana en los EE.UU. Según como salga, y sobre todo la "interpretación" que del mismo den los mercados, el Oro podría batir la resistencia que ha frenado los últimos intentos alcistas. No sé, mañana saldremos de dudas, pero también "huele" a caza de "gacelas". En fin, ya veremos... Y aún así tampoco podremos "confiarnos"... ¿Por qué? La próxima semana habrá una fuerte tensión a la espera de lo que decida Draghi/BCE.

Por cierto, hoy otro pésimo dato USA: PMI de Servicios queda en 49,7. Por tanto, entra en CONTRACCIÓN, aunque por muy poco. La última vez que se vio esto fue en Octubre de 2013. Ese dato es bastante importante ya que los Servicios en EE.UU. suponen 2/3 de la Economía estadounidense.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-mar-2016 at 21:06 ----------

¡OJO! al Oro: está rompiendo ahora la resistencia: ¡$1261,60!


----------



## fff (3 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Dices que has hablado con numismáticos de Madrid, te aseguro que en Madrid, dos de los que cortan el bacalao, las 25 pesetas las compran por debajo y si el vendedor no está conforme, ahí tiene la puerta, que vaya a un compro oro. Que ellos las vendan bien no significa que las compren bien, el negocio en la mayoría de los casos no está en el precio de venta, sino en el de compra.



Cierto, su negocio está en la compra, pero tambien te digo que hace tiempo a unos comerciantes les vinieron a ofrecer una moneda 'maja' y les dieron un precio bajo. Al poco yo me la llevé de uno de mis proveedores habituales, y hablando con otro, al que se la enseñé, me comentó que los primeros habian venido a ver si se la habian ofrecido... 
Si la moneda es corriente tirarán para abajo, pero si la moneda es bonita ( y mucho mas en una alfonsina que en un soberano de Isabel II) te aseguro que se rascarán el bolsillo o alguien se lo rascará más y se quedará la pieza. Al final las altas calidades tanto de las alfonsinas como isabelinas se venden solas si el precio no es de usurero mayor.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Menudo tirón que ha metido el Oro: se ha ido hasta los $1268,9 y ahora ya andaba por los $1264... En fin, lo mio no es el AT y no sé si estamos ya ante la ruptura de la resistencia o es un simple "escarceo" a la espera del dato de empleo de mañana en los EE.UU. Es como si supieran lo que va a salir... y veremos que hacen los "chinos" está noche/madrugada...

Por cierto, las reservas oficiales de Oro del Canadá se quedan en... ¡77 Onzas!

- Gold No Longer Glitters in Canada

Y Goldman Sachs a punto de comerse con patatas unos Bonos...

- Who Wouldn't Want To Buy An Investment Paying 11% And Sold By Goldman Sachs? | Seeking Alpha

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Mar 2016)

fff dijo:


> Si la moneda es corriente tirarán para abajo, pero si la moneda es bonita ( y mucho mas en una alfonsina que en un soberano de Isabel II) te aseguro que se rascarán el bolsillo o alguien se lo rascará más y se quedará la pieza. Al final las altas calidades tanto de las alfonsinas como isabelinas se venden solas si el precio no es de usurero mayor.



Hombre, eso por descontado, si la moneda es interesante desde un punto de vista numismático, con tono, brillo original y en un estado impecable, seguro que se rascan el bolsillo, y cierto es que esas piezas se venden solas. Pero también es cierto que esas piezas con calidad, no suelen encontrarse en lo que se llama "oro bolsa", aunque en ocasiones alguna se despista


----------



## frisch (3 Mar 2016)

Ayer me tragué de 9 de la mañana hasta las 7 de la tarde el debate de investidura de Pedro.

Mi conclusión es que la Brigada Político Social (de tan triste recuerdo) sigue vigente.

Como botón de muestra:

¿Cómo es posible que habiendo acusado en el Hemiciclo Y a X de tener las manos manchadas de cal, al día siguiente X se limite a decir que Y es un buen discípulo de Anguita?

Si a mí me acusaran, en tan excelso escenario, de algo tan grave, llamaría a mi abogado ipso facto.

Pero X no hace eso.

Luego acepta que Y dijo la verdad.

Hasta aquí todo muy bien.

Pero,la pregunta importante es ¿Aquí no pasa nada?

Pues no, no pasa nada.

Manda la Brigada Político Social.


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2016)

Bueno, ya hemos roto el canal bajista. Estamos en tendencia alcista de largo plazo como dijimos la semana pasada, y ahora el nuevo soporte de largo plazo esta en 1180/1190$

Por arriba tenemos los 1300$, pero nada espectacular, el tomate se corta en 1420$/1445$ dónde daríamos por cerrado el gap, y sería la prueba de fuego definitiva. Si se diera este escenario y se rompiera esa resistencia 1445$ aprox. esto muy probablemente testearía de nuevo los máximos históricos.

No lancemos campanas al vuelo, para comprar por abajo 1180$, soporte, y para comprar por arriba...pues que cada uno decida, pero ya no va a ser tan fácil comprar gangas.

Podríamos tener los osciladores en una situación parecida a diciembre del 2008, así que iremos viendo si se cumple. El MACD y el RSI nos pueden dar pistas en semanal.




Un saludo, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, ya hemos roto el canal bajista. Estamos en tendencia alcista de largo plazo como dijimos la semana pasada, y ahora el nuevo soporte de largo plazo esta en 1180/1190$
> 
> Por arriba tenemos los 1300$, pero nada espectacular, el tomate se corta en 1420$/1445$ dónde daríamos por cerrado el gap, y sería la prueba de fuego definitiva. Si se diera este escenario y se rompiera esa resistencia 1445$ aprox. esto muy probablemente testearía de nuevo los máximos históricos.
> 
> ...




En estos últimos dias, la cotización del Oro es una de las pocas putas alegrías que me llevo en internet...que siga para arriba, hay mucha mierda que compensar.


----------



## crufel (4 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hombre, eso por descontado, si la moneda es interesante desde un punto de vista numismático, con tono, brillo original y en un estado impecable, seguro que se rascan el bolsillo, y cierto es que esas piezas se venden solas. Pero también es cierto que esas piezas con calidad, no suelen encontrarse en lo que se llama "oro bolsa", aunque en ocasiones alguna se despista



¿Alguién podría decirme cual es la cantidad justa de oro que lleva una Alfonsina de 25 pts de 1877 o 78?


----------



## timi (4 Mar 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Alguién podría decirme cual es la cantidad justa de oro que lleva una Alfonsina de 25 pts de 1877 o 78?



7,25 gramos , , 0,05 menos que un soberano ,,, creo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# crufel: Creo que en esos años hay una pequeña variación en el peso de las 25 pesetas de Oro: Peso Bruto 8,08 gramos con Ley 0,900, por tanto 7,272 gramos de Oro neto. Bueno, por aquí andan, entre otros, Arbeyna y fff que podrían decirnos si es así.

Y el Oro continúa muy fuerte: $1265,70 y ¡Ojo! también al tirón alcista de la Plata y que anda por los $15,465...

Y dejo esto...

La falacia de la fuga de capitales. Blogs de El Observatorio del IE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 04-mar-2016 at 10:17 ----------

¡Brutal! Está marcando $1274,6...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (4 Mar 2016)

Esperemos que siga así Marzo y que la apreciación de fernando sea equivocada y esto termine por consolidar el posible suelo..de corto plazo ahora establecido en los 1260 figura..

Recordarmos hace 5 años?

Más de 100 niños nigerianos mueren envenenados con plomo al buscar oro | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## amtt (4 Mar 2016)

Buenos dias.

Que alegria ver al oro subir, yo estos dias he estado descargando q estaba demasiado cargado, la verdad es q estoy bastante mas tranquilo ahora.

Menos mal q no he tenido q esperar al al 2030 para descargar como alguno decia.

Y por otro lado esperaba q repsol bajara pero va para arriba esperemos q corrija para subirme al tren.

Bueno como siempre un placer leeros a todos 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# veismuler: Bueno, mejor esperamos a finales de Marzo por si se cumple la pauta... Te diré que a finales de Febrero de 2014 hizo una "figura" casi calcada de la que estamos viviendo y en aquel entonces concluyó el 9 de Marzo marcando $1379... En realidad, veeismuler, "mis" pautas suelen cumplirse y cuando se rompen son muy "orientativas", al menos para mí... Fíjate que la pauta de los primeros dos meses del año se ha roto en las Bolsas americanas después de más de 100 años de haberse mantenido. Eso es -repito- muy INDICATIVO y más si la del Oro también se rompe... lo que estaría apoyando que falta menos tiempo para el "desenlace". Y que será el que tenga que ser, aunque sospecho que muchos lo vemos bastante "oscuro"...

Mira, aprovecho el enlace que has colocado, para hacer lo propio con un documental que deberíais ver, vamos si os apetece. Más que nada para que muchos "oreros" asienten las "patas" y dejen las "fantasías" para el mundo IRREAL. Vamos, que está bien comprar MPs, pero sabiendo cuál es el mundo en que vivimos y que por ese lado NO podemos esperar "milagros" y éstos los dejo para los "vendedores de humo" que también los hay en este mundillo de los MPs.

- YouTube

# amtt: Me alegro de que hayas "aligerado" esa carga, señal de que ibas bien "servido" de acuerdo a tus "percepciones". Y respecto a REP mantente alejado de ella y de las Bolsas... No tardará en "tronar" y creo que los últimos mínimos serán pura "mantequilla", aunque aún falta algo de tiempo... ¿O NO? Precisamente, el Oro está indicando lo que está indicando...

Saludos.

Edito: He probado diferentes enlaces y no hay tu "tía", así que si lo deseáis lo tenéis en YouTube y el título es: "Vienen por el Oro vienen por todo".

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: NO, no me vas a convencer y bueno he leído por "encima" tu respuesta y más de lo mismo... Sigues "teorizando" y me parece bien, pero yo tengo mis PROPIAS opiniones.



No tenemos otra que teorizar dada la escasa visibilidad que tenemos... Hay pocos hechos sobre los que construir las teorias pero te acabo de presentar uno:

1. *El Sberbank ofrece cuentas en metales preciosos* con las siguientes caracteristicas:
-Apertura desde 0,1 gramos (fomenta que cualquiera pueda abrir una cuenta)
-Doble contabilidad en la cuenta (denominada en oro y en rublos)
-Puede ser redimida en oro o en rublos (hay comision por redimirlo en oro para fomentar que el oro no salga del sistema financiero)
-No hay IVA para abrir la cuenta

2. *El Sberbank es el mayor banco en Rusia y es propiedad del Banco Central Ruso *que posee el 60.25% de los derechos de voto:
-Esta presente en todo el territorio y en algunas zonas es la unica institucion financiera
-Si el Sberbank ofrece un producto asi es con el visto bueno del Banco Central Ruso 
-Encaja perfectamente con el esquema anteriormente descrito: el banco central compra la produccion interna de oro y la distribuye a la banca comercial que a su vez ofrece cuentas denominadas en metales a sus clientes.


De estos *HECHOS* yo extraigo una conclusion que incluyo en "mi teoria" ya que es coherente con ella: el Gobierno ruso esta interesado en que la poblacion invierta en oro a traves del sistema financiero, o si no no daria la posibilidad de hacerlo (tal y como hacen en occidente salvo alguna caja de ahorro alemana) 

Usted dice que se aplica IVA al oro de inversion y no tengo motivos para dudarlo. De ese *HECHO* usted saca la conclusion de que el gobierno no esta interesado en que la poblacion adquiera oro. Tendria sentido si la banca estatal no ofreciese cuentas en oro pero no es el caso... Si hay IVA en el oro es solo para el oro que no sea adquirido a traves del canal que quieren favorecer: el del sistema financiero.


Mire Fernando, no pretendo convencerle a usted de nada sino todo lo contrario: espero que sea usted quien me convenza a mi presentando hechos que hagan que su teoria sea coherente en cuyo caso no tendre problemas en adoptarla. 

El hecho de que la banca estatal rusa ofrezca cuentas redimibles en metales preciosos como puede ver en el link que le he puesto, es incompatible con su afirmacion "el Gobierno ruso no quiere que sus ciudadanos compren metales". 

En sus manos esta vencer la disonancia cognitiva ignorando la informacion que no sea compatible con su teoria previa (leer por "encima" y descartarlo como "teorias sin fundamento") o buscando otra teoria que haga encajar la nueva informacion. 
La segunda opcion requiere mas esfuerzo y humildad por lo que poca gente la sigue 




fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, Spielzeug, en cualquier caso te agradezco tus aportes y que enriquecen el hilo.



Yo agradezco el debate y las teorias de cualquiera siempre que las fundamente con hechos y las argumente con razones. Tambien agradezco que me presenten hechos que sean incompatibles con "mis teorias" ya que encajar nueva informacion es la unica forma que tengo para mejorarla.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: En principio, le diré que Vd. sigue divagando... Vamos a ver: ¿dónde dije yo que "el Gobierno ruso no quiere que sus ciudadanos compren metales"? Porque eso Vd. se lo está INVENTANDO y me lo adjudica. Eso es muy FEO y no me lo esperaba de Vd. Es más, cómo voy a decir eso si realmente el "latrocinio estatal" les alienta a usar estas "herramientas" de "Oro virtual".

Respecto a Sberbank NO me está desdiciendo de nada de lo que afirmé al respecto:

- Las cuentas -que NO son "populares", para que lo sepa...- están denominadas en Oro y Rublos. Eso ya lo deje claro, si sabemos leer, la diferencia estaba en la "convertibilidad": si se quiere el Oro físico hay que pasar por el "derecho de pernada" con un sobrecoste que NADIE en su juicio aceptaría...

- No me dice nada que no conozca sobre el Sberbank, aunque le diré por si lo desconoce que el Banco Central de Rusia acepta dar prestamos a otros Bancos que utilicen como colateral el Oro.

Vamos a ver, Spielzeug, su "teoría" es la estoy harto de leer desde hace años en los medios anglosajones y que el tiempo está demostrando que NADA de NADA... Que si China, que si Rusia, que si los BRICS... y un larguísimo etcétera de sin sentidos viendo cómo están las cosas ahora mismo. Esa "línea", Spielzeug, yo la tengo descartada y poco enlazo al respecto, sólo cuando tengo alguna "duda" razonable, de manera que la dejo para quienes crean en ella. Mire, Vd. no me ha demostrado NADA y para debatir sobre "tonterías" prefiero leer cualquier otra cosa interesante que me llega o que yo le conceda importancia. 

Eso no quita para que Vd. escriba lo que le parezca, faltaría más... y yo debatiré con quien tenga algo sólido sobre lo que debatir, aunque sea en la opinión -pero aquí decido yo- y hacerlo sobre el "AIRE" no me apetece lo más mínimo. Que tenga Vd. un buen día.

Saludos.

Edito: "Fomentar" la compra de MPs entre la ciudadanía rusa y china... cuando la mayor parte de las poblaciones de esos países a duras penas llegan para pagarse el sustento diario y las necesidades más básicas. Claro, que si nos referimos a clases muy "pudientes"...


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: En principio, le diré que Vd. sigue divagando... Vamos a ver: ¿dónde dije yo que "el Gobierno ruso no quiere que sus ciudadanos compren metales"? Porque eso Vd. se lo está INVENTANDO y me lo adjudica. Eso es muy FEO y no me lo esperaba de Vd. .



Mire, fernandojcg, no tengo ningun interes en que se tome usted los debates de forma personal ni que me acuse de inventarme cosas. 

Disculpe si no le entendi bien:


fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, ya de paso, decir que *en Rusia el ciudadano de la calle NO puede comprar Oro de inversión*, pero bueno aquí ese país muestra sus "cartas".



Las cuentas son redimibles en lingotes de la ceca estatal rusa con pureza 999,9. En otras palabras:* los ciudadanos rusos pueden comprar oro de inversion (sin IVA) en cualquier sucursal de los bancos estatales* (en el Sberbank o de otros bancos que ofrezcan el mismo servicio). 

Por lo que yo entiendo de la cuenta del Sberbank, puedes abrirla en rublos a precio de spot y solo en caso de sacar el metal te cobran una comision que no es muy diferente al sobrespot que te aplica cualquier bullion dealer (o cualquier banco cobra que cobre comisiones por cancelar cuentas, es decir, practicamente todos)

Obviamente, los metales depositados por los clientes son usados como colateral para prestamos entre bancos (por algo dan intereses las cuentas, si no seria simplemente un servicio de custodia). Se le ocurre a usted alguna otra forma para fomentar el uso del oro por parte del sistema financiero?

Por cierto, que el regulador ruso parece interesado en que el sistema no sea trampeado y actua contra los bancos que lo intentan (si estan intentando introducir el oro en el sistema financiero como arma de guerra monetaria, no van a permitir que se trampee el sistema ya que va contra sus propios intereses):
Bank Caught Using Fake Gold As Reserve Capital In Russia | Zero Hedge

Cada uno tiene su opinion: yo digo que el banco central ruso fomenta que la poblacion invierta en oro a traves de cuentas en metales que ofrece la banca comercial (como la que he puesto en un link) y usted dice que en Rusia los ciudadanos NO pueden comprar oro de inversion... Pues vale, para usted la perra grande :|

Si no quiere que escriba en "su hilo", sea claro: si le parece que es AIRE lo que escribo no me invite a participar en el.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Vamos, lo que Vd. afirma está escrito y me lo adjudica... Eso es un HECHO y ahí ya se rompió cualquier posibilidad de debate entre Vd. y yo, NI MÁS NI MENOS... Podría una vez más rebatir lo que comenta, pero ya le digo que Vd. y yo ya no vamos a debatir NUNCA más. Hay unos límites que yo considero que no deben sobrepasarse, máxime cuando le tenía a Vd. en una consideración que ya ha finiquitado...

No confundamos las cosas, Spielzeug, Vd. puede escribir lo que le parezca en este hilo y, de la misma manera, yo puedo cerrarlo cuando estime oportuno. Aquí NO hay "primeros de la clase", y eso vale para mí y también para Vd. Evidentemente, para mí lo que Vd. escribe es "AIRE", pero es respetable y habrá quienes gusten del mismo, aunque está claro que NO es mi caso. Una simple cuestión de "gustos"...

Me reitero en que tenga Vd. un buen día.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: Vamos, lo que Vd. afirma está escrito y me lo adjudica... Eso es un HECHO y ahí ya se rompió cualquier posibilidad de debate entre Vd. y yo, NI MÁS NI MENOS... Podría una vez más rebatir lo que comenta, pero ya le digo que Vd. y yo ya no vamos a debatir NUNCA más. Hay unos límites que yo considero que no deben sobrepasarse, máxime cuando le tenía a Vd. en una consideración que ya ha finiquitado...
> 
> No confundamos las cosas, Spielzeug, Vd. puede escribir lo que le parezca en este hilo y, de la misma manera, yo puedo cerrarlo cuando estime oportuno. Aquí NO hay "primeros de la clase", y eso vale para mí y también para Vd. Evidentemente, para mí lo que Vd. escribe es "AIRE", pero es respetable y habrá quienes gusten del mismo, aunque está claro que NO es mi caso. Una simple cuestión de "gustos"...
> 
> ...




"AIRE" es decir que "en Rusia el ciudadano de la calle NO puede comprar Oro de inversión" cuando en cualquier banco estatal puede hacerlo.

Usted no debate conmigo porque le presento *hechos* que contradicen sus teorias y usted lo que busca es que le den la razon aunque haya hechos que la contradigan. 

Viendo su opinion sobre mis aportaciones, no tengo problema en convertirme en el troll oficial de "su hilo" pero le aseguro que no voy a ser tan educado como he sido hasta ahora porque usted tampoco lo esta siendo por mucho que se reitere en desearme un buen dia :no:


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Mar 2016)

El mayor error de la historia de Canadá: 
Adiós al oro: Canadá agota sus reservas por primera vez en 80 años - 

Adiós al oro: Canadá agota sus reservas por primera vez en 80 años » El Jacaguero


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

# Spielzeug: ¡QUE MIEDO! Je,je,je... Con NO hacerle caso. Y rebata al "AIRE" esto...

- Russian Bullion Dealer: Russians Aren

Entrad en el enlace propuesto a CaseyResearch... A veces, por muchos "rodeos" que se den, la verdad sólo tiene un camino...


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Mar 2016)

Aún no sé como agradecer en el foro, pero quiero significar con honestidad - y en relación a la disputa de pareceres anterior - que me hice metalero, una de las mejores inversiones de mi vida, gracias a este foro y principalmente gracias a fernandojcg; por otro lado me parecen muy y muy interesantes las aportaciones de Spielzeug, me quedan cerca, ando en tratos con una rusa de la que espero comparta mi vida y yo también su vida y ... su patrimonio, es hija de un físico bastante conocidos que cambió la academia por los negocios y vale su peso en oro, en sentido no metafórico, sino literal.
En fin gracias a ambos


----------



## Arbeyna (4 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # crufel: Creo que en esos años hay una pequeña variación en el peso de las 25 pesetas de Oro: Peso Bruto 8,08 gramos con Ley 0,900, por tanto 7,272 gramos de Oro neto. Bueno, por aquí andan, entre otros, Arbeyna y fff que podrían decirnos si es así..



Pues mira Fernando, no tengo ni la más remota idea, mi colección de Borbones finaliza en Fernando VII. Históricamente nunca me interesó ni el Reinado de Isabel II ni de los Alfonsos, y nunca me llamó el comprar piezas de éstos. Mi modesta colección abarca de Felipe V a Fernando VII, es más, tengo más "nociones" de la Casa de Austria que de las que llaman "moneda Centenario". Si fff no nos saca de dudas, este fin de semana consulto algún catálogo a ver si damos con la consulta de crufel.

Y bueno, hace tiempo se trató por aqui el tema de Venezuela, pues mirad:

https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/03/venezuela-envia-parte-reservas-oro-suiza-pagar-deudas/

Veo que éstos, como yo, no acertaron con el timing :XX: 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Es un "calentón" por parte de ambos y NO va a ir a más... Simplemente, tenemos opiniones diferentes y lo interesante es que cada cual aporte su visión particular y luego los que nos leen que se formen su PROPIA opinión.

# Spielzeug: Disculpe Vd. y retiro todo aquello que pueda haberle ofendido.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Spielzeug: ¡QUE MIEDO! Je,je,je... Con NO hacerle caso. Y rebata al "AIRE" esto...
> 
> - Russian Bullion Dealer: Russians Aren
> 
> Entrad en el enlace propuesto a CaseyResearch... A veces, por muchos "rodeos" que se den, la verdad sólo tiene un camino...



Vamos cambiando la version: ahora no es que los ciudadanos no puedan comprar oro de inversion sino que no parecen muy interesados en hacerlo segun un bullion dealer ruso en una entrevista de_ *junio de 2014*_

Seria interesante saber si siguen sin estar interesados despues de lo que ha caido el rublo desde entonces. Lo cierto es que quien tuviese las cuentas denominadas en metales que ofrece el sistema bancario estatal, se ha salvado de la devaluacion.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Charizato21: Es un "calentón" por parte de ambos y NO va a ir a más... Simplemente, tenemos opiniones diferentes y lo interesante es que cada cual aporte su visión particular y luego los que nos leen que se formen su PROPIA opinión.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso espero yo tambien: ya digo que no es mi intencion crear polemica sino crear un debate basado en hechos (lo cual es imposible si estuviesemos de acuerdo)

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (4 Mar 2016)

Hola buenas tardes; Canadá vende sus últimos gramos de oro

Adiós al oro: Canadá agota sus reservas por primera vez en 80 años - RT

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Ya le dije que mis datos eran de hace dos años (está escrito) y de eso tampoco hace tanto tiempo, aunque la verdad es que desconozco cómo está regulado este tema en la actualidad. Yo tengo mis contactos con Rusia, pero tratamos sobre Economía, Geopolítica y otros temas que nos son de común interés y ahí no entran, precisamente, los MPs.

Ciertamente, la única ventaja de esas cuentas es que han protegido de la devaluación, pero tienen también su riesgo cuando se produzca el "giro", si es que se da... En cualquier caso, ambos estamos de acuerdo en que el Oro, independientemente del "formato", ha cubierto ante la devaluación y eso se está pudiendo constatar en otros países: Venezuela, Argentina, India, Turquía, etc. Por cierto, en esos dos últimos países creo que hay cuentas de ese tipo.

Spielzeug, SIEMPRE hay unos HECHOS, pero los humanos acostumbramos a darles nuestra propia interpretación y adecuarlos a nuestras "teorías". Después el tiempo es el que suele dar y quitar razones... ¿No le parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Mar 2016)

BlackRock Suspends Gold ETF Issuance "Due To Demand For Gold" | Zero Hedge

Buenas tardes. Lo posteo sin haber leído nada por falta de tiempo pero parece que empiezan los defaults en entrega física esta vez Black rock.
Por cierto... Parece ya seguro un cambio de ciclo en las mineras. Estudiadlo porque vale la pena.. Algunas llevan revelaciones de más del 100% en dos meses. Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (4 Mar 2016)

http://elmicrolector.org/2016/03/04/bancos-alemanes-y-organizaciones-desconocidas-retiran-su-oro-de-eeuu-y-canada-vende-todas-sus-reservas/ 

No he encontrado esta noticia en ningún periódico de los "tradicionales".
La verdad es que no entiendo la postura de Canada pero me parece que están entregados por completo a USA y ya tienen su propio TTIP. 
Creo que los acuerdos comerciales entre países siempre son bueno, siempre y cuando beneficien a todos sus habitantes.
Creo que el futuro va a estar muy polarizado entre ricos y pobres.

Un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Mar 2016)

atom ant dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes; Canadá vende sus últimos gramos de oro
> 
> Adiós al oro: Canadá agota sus reservas por primera vez en 80 años - RT
> 
> saludos



Me traigo la respuesta que puse en el hilo que hay al respecto en el principal:



Nico dijo:


> Nadie se ha preguntado "_quién es el comprador ?_ "



Esa pregunta se la esta haciendo mas gente. Aqui te dejo la respuesta de un analista sobre la funcion de Canada respaldando al COMEX (entrevista de 2014 cuando vendieron la mayor parte de sus reservas):

Ask the Expert



> SMN: Now interestingly enough, this may be of interest more to our Canadian listeners, but I think this is of interest to all of our listeners. Given that Canada has sold much of its gold reserves, and with our trading relationship as well as geographic proximity with the U.S., what difficulties do you see in store for Canada, Jim, in the times ahead, and specifically the Canadian Dollar?
> 
> Jim Willie: Well, unfortunately Canada hitched its wagon to a criminal, broken, toxic big locomotive called "the United States."
> 
> ...






Resumen: 
-*Canada y sus inmensos recursos mineros son los principales suministradores del COMEX*. 

-Esto se gestiona principalmente a traves del bullion bank *Scotia Mocatta *(historicamente ha trabajado con los bancos centrales para estabilizar el precio del oro y es miembro del fixing de Londres) es el *principal suministrador de oro y plata del LBMA* y con acuerdo con JPMorgan al respecto.

-*La puerta giratoria en Canada para premiar los favores de sus politicos van al sector minero de metales preciosos *(el ex primer ministro canadiense Mulrooney paso a ser miembro del consejo directivo de Barrick Gold). Barrick Gold es la principal minera del mundo y es canadiense estando casi todas sus minas en el propio pais y en EEUU

-Los *Evergreen Gold Contracts *que ofrece Barrick no exigen la entrega de oro a final del contrato y son parte del esquema de supresion del precio del COMEX para ventas al descubierto sin respaldo de fisico en el que los grandes bancos canadienses y americanos estan pringados.

Mas informacion en este link:
Glaring Q.E. Failure Spotted | Gold Eagle

--------------------

*Lo unico que demuestra esa noticia es que el banco central del principal suministrador de oro fisico del COMEX no tiene ya oro.*




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: Ya le dije que mis datos eran de hace dos años (está escrito) y de eso tampoco hace tanto tiempo, aunque la verdad es que desconozco cómo está regulado este tema en la actualidad. Yo tengo mis contactos con Rusia, pero *tratamos sobre Economía, Geopolítica y otros temas que nos son de común interés y ahí no entran, precisamente, los MPs.*



En mi opinion, los MPs son el eje de la economia y de la geopolitica a dia de hoy. No hy forma de entender lo que ha ocurrido en los ultimos 100 años sin tener en cuenta el sistema monetario y el papel del oro en el.

Saludos


----------



## atom ant (4 Mar 2016)

Gracias Spielzeug, no sabía que ya estaba tratado el tema.

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Spielzeug: Entenderás que yo y mis amigos de Rusia tengamos unas determinadas preferencias y en ellas no figuran, precisamente, los MPs. Y en el tema de Economía y Geopolítica yo no les concedo tanta importancia como tú, simplemente lo has de ver como otra "forma" de ver las cosas. Además, allá en Rusia, fuera del círculo numismatico, tampoco hay muchas noticias relacionadas con los MPs y luego hay un problema "logistico" (las traducciones = tiempo) y preferimos centrarnos en temas de común interés. En cambio, con mis amigos americanos ese "problema" NO existe, muy al contrario, pero claro que ellos andan más cercanos a mí órbita (son preppers)...

No sé, Spielzeug, pero creo que antes de la "dinamitación" del Patrón Oro, ya hubo bastante juego sucio en relación a la Plata e históricamente es fácil de comprobar. Primero, fue la Plata, con lo que se benefició el Oro y más tarde decidieron que le llegará el turno a éste. Es muy "maquiavelico", pero tengo esa apreciación, quizás porque soy un poco cercano a algunas teorías conspirativas.

Pasemos a otras cosas: Muy interesante la noticia enlazada por Ladrillófilo. Ya veremos qué sucederá cuando todo "Dios" pida su Oro "físico", vamos si llegamos a verlo... porque no hay que negar que, a pesar de los pesares, siguen teniéndolo bastante "controlado".

Y el "magnífico" dato del empleo de EE.UU. ha sido un "fiasco" y de ahí que los índices americanos se lo estén "pensando". El 80% de los empleos creados ha sido para trabajadores con salarios mínimos y en los EE.UU. ese dato es considerado como lo que es: una MIERDA. Así no se puede generar ni crecimiento ni consumo, pilares fundamentales en la Sociedad americana.

Además, os dejo una noticia sobre lo que ya preveíamos sobre Brasil ya hace mucho tiempo y los más viejos lo recordaréis...

- Brazil's economy slumps to 25-year low | Business | The Guardian

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2016)

*Spielzeug* no creo que los metales sean el centro de la economía ni de la geopolítica, si acaso te refieres al oro negro, quizá podría ser, pero desde mi punto de vista, el oro nos guste o no a los que lo seguimos, ya no es imprescindible para hacer rodar la economía. 

¿Qué se podría retomar dónde se dejó en el pasado?, claro, sin dudas, pero no veo yo un interés por parte de nadie por convertir el oro en el centro de ninguna tormenta, si acaso, si se acapara por parte de muchos espabilados, llámense bancos privados, fortunas particulares, algún gobierno...pero lo veo más como ese seguro del que siempre hablamos, sobre todo por parte de países que hoy en día no ocupan una posición demasiado relevante en el comercio internacional a pesar de pretender cortar parte del bacalao, China, Rusia, India...esos actores secundarios que basan su fortaleza en la minería extractiva para ofrecer precios de saldo en sus productos de transformación, o venderlos directamente como hace Rusia con su petróleo, gas, metales...

Si les quitamos esa demanda internacional ¿Qué les queda? ... pues quizá proteger su divisa con oro para evitar devaluaciones de 2 dígitos.

Reitero que no le quito importancia al oro, pero a nivel geopolítico "que admito no es lo mío", no veo yo al oro como una reserva estratégica mundial de aquí a los próximos 15 años.

un saludo y buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes.

Se me ha adelantado *Fernando* como no...


----------



## frisch (4 Mar 2016)

Yo no sé si el oro volverá a ser patrón o no, bajo ciertas fórmulas o no, pero lo que está claro es que en estos comienzos del XXI y desde el final de la II Guerra Mundial nos la están metiendo doblada porque sencillamente todo es virtual (entendido el término como la memoria RAM de los ordenadores - cuando se apaga el ordenador se vacía la memoria -). Todo es virtual, la economía no es que sea globalizada, no, antes de globalizada, es virtual; las relaciones entre las personas son virtuales (tengo 300 amigos en facebook); la política es virtual (nada de lo que se debate en los hemiciclos tiene trascendencia real para el ciudadano). Todo se hace a golpe de normativa (lo que antes se llamaba Decreto Gubernamental y que era una prerrogativa de los Gobiernos para solucionar cuestiones urgentes pero haciendo uso de ello comedidamente ya que el poder ejecutivo estaba supeditado al legislativo y éste al judicial). Todo se hace a golpe de normativa desde Bruselas y en los pasillos del lobbying y, éste, no es bruselense, ni siquiera euopeo, sencillamente, no tiene patria (lobby es el vestíbulo de un hotel, es el espacio en el que todo el mundo pasa antes de entrar en las habitaciones de verdad - de hecho hay gente que hace negocios en el lobby de un hotel y nunca pisa una habitación del mismo hotel - por entendernos-).

Mucha gente está empecinada en que el ser humano proviene del mono. Yo, que tengo un corral de gallinas, sé que el ser humano proviene de la gallina. Cuando llevo dos trozos de tocino al gallinero, siempre hay una gallina que se abalanza sobre uno. Y siempre hay otra que se abalanza sobre la gallina que se ha llevado el trozo de tocino cuando, en realidad, (no virtual), hay otro trozo de tocino que espera.


----------



## Xpiro (4 Mar 2016)

Edito: He probado diferentes enlaces y no hay *tu "tía"*, así que si lo deseáis lo tenéis en YouTube y el título es: "Vienen por el Oro vienen por todo".

Fernando, perdona el offtopic pero no me resisto a contaros cual es el significadode la frase: no hay tutía:



> _Originalmente se decía «No hay atutía» o «No hay tutía». La atutía o tutía aparecía en el Diccionario de la lengua castellana de 1770, definida como «el hollín que se levanta de la fundición del cobre, y reducido a polvos o a ungüento que sirve para varias medicinas, principalmente para enfermedades de los ojos». Cuando en la antiguas farmacias decían «no hay tutía» implicaba que se había terminado el medicamento que pedía el enfermo. Hoy el Diccionario de la RAE la define como un ungüento medicinal hecho con óxido de cinc, generalmente impurificado con otras sales metálicas.
> _



Lo que está claro es que cuando se acabe de verdad el ungüento medicinal de darle a la maquinita, que no para de pedir el enfermo: cosas veredes amigo Sancho que farán fablar las piedras!! ::


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Mar 2016)

Hola, Xpiro: Gracias por el apunte y que no conocía. Mira, una de mis aficiones consiste en conocer el origen de muchas expresiones y hoy me has proporcionado una más que llevarme al "zurrón".

Sí, hoy comentaba con un amigo este tema de la "impresión" y adónde nos está llevando... Eso y sobre todo la PUTA DEUDA, aunque ambas van de la "manita"... Lo malo es que, en mi opinión, esto va a acabar MUY MAL.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (5 Mar 2016)

Ahi os dejo el enlace de Carlos Doblado.

Siguiendo con el tema, es cierto..hoy en día no parece que las cosas "tangibles" nos aporten seguridad..desde la putrefacción de que los precios se pueden fijar y ver en unos ejes cartesianos..donde se da tanta importancia al análisis ficticio, y pudiéndose manipular el precio de todo con lo que se pueda especular.
Gentuza que las cosas de valor puedan valer cerca de cero patatero..os acordáis? "comprad telepizzas, valor seguro..telepizza alimentará al mundo entero"...aquí tenéis un resumen:

"En su primer día de cotización, los inversores llevaron las acciones de Telepizza hasta 3.100 pesetas, al ganar durante la sesión 800 pesetas, lo que implicó una ganancia del 34,78 por ciento sobre el precio fijado antes de su colocación en bolsa.

En su última sesión, y después de haber realizado operaciones de reducción del nominal, los títulos de la compañía de comida rápida bajaron el 0,31 por ciento y concluyeron en 3,20 euros, lo que supone una capitalización de 715,7 millones de euros"

Sí, me da miedo el oro que tengo, da lo mismo las aplicaciones en joyería, tecnología..y todas las "ias" que queráis...mientras el precio pueda estar manipulado y llevado a unos ejes cartesianos..y con el sistema implantado y que rige el mercado, podrían llevar el precio del oro tan bajo como les diera la gana...únicamente salvaría al valor de nuevo un nuevo sistema basado en la realidad de lo que vale realmente y no la base hoy en día de los derivados, los futuros y la irrealidad del precio de las cosas...


El oro rompe al alza y mira a los 1300. Blogs de Bolságora


----------



## urgent (5 Mar 2016)

Lo de preveer precios futuros (al alza o a la baja) es difícil, pero aunque hay aportaciones de foreros muy interesantes y razonadas, siempre me queda una duda:
Cuando se haya eliminado el dinero (papel moneda) físico, ¿De qué servirá tener oro físico?
Me explico: si los "poderosos" deciden confiscar... si los que usan dinero "extraño" para comprarlo ¿como lo harán?, etc....

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# veismuler: De entrada, NO me gusta Carlos Doblado y he visto a bastante gente perder dinero siguiendo las recomendaciones de este "analista". Bien, evidentemente, esa es una opinión muy personal, por tanto subjetiva. Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el Oro:

- Te da miedo el Oro que dices tener, pero entiendo que vas en FÍSICO... ¿Entonces?

- El Oro tiene, históricamente hablando, un comportamiento bastante estable en el tiempo y no es el mejor instrumento para hacerse "rico"... Sin embargo, proporciona una cierta estabilidad cuando las cosas van mal y, precisamente, sus fuertes oscilaciones suceden cuando hay tensionamientos que se salen de "madre"...

- Yo estoy convencido de que existe manipulación en el mercado del Oro, pero vamos tengo los "huevos pelados" de haber operado en los Mercados de Materias Primas y no es ajena a la MISMA que puedes ver en el Petróleo, la Plata (aquí, quizás, es más evidente...), el Trigo, la Soja, el Café, el Zumo de Naranja, etc. Muchas hambrunas en el mundo vienen propiciadas por esas manipulaciones en los precios de las Materias Primas alimenticias...

- Creo que en la manipulación del Oro han incorporado elementos "psicológicos" disuasorios. Me explico: en los medios de comunicación casi siempre se ha mostrado al Oro como un activo financiero poco o nada rentable, de manera que poco a poco han conseguido que en Occidente la mayor parte de la gente "pase" del mismo y sean DIRIGIDOS hacia otros activos aparentemente más atractivos, pero que en momentos de pánico económico-financiero suponen una auténtica RUINA y que carecen de lo que tiene el Oro: ESTABILIDAD en el tiempo...

- Efectivamente, pueden controlar y bajar el precio del Oro HASTA CIERTO PUNTO... Vamos a ver: yo puedo vender "churros", pero cuando ya no puedo comprar las materias primas necesarias para elaborarlos, pagar los impuestos, etc. ya no puedo mantener el chiringuito y tengo que cerrarlo. Y como yo otros, hasta que quedan pocos y esos por la misma ley de la oferta y demanda venderán los mismos "churros" a un precio que será igual o más alto... Siempre ha sido así y seguirá siendo así... Otra cosa es que pasemos a otro mundo muy distinto al nuestro y que ahora sería más propio de la Ciencia-Ficción...

En fin, veismuler, pienso que lo importante en el Oro es tener su posesión FÍSICA y no me hartaré de expresarme en ese sentido, a pesar de los "inconvenientes" que pueda tener. Luego, NO esperar grandes revalorizaciones -que pueden llegar...- y mantener su principal cualidad ya citada, es decir la estabilidad y, por tanto, el mismo "valor" en el tiempo. Hablando en "plata" que pueda comprar los mismos kilos de patatas hoy, como lo fue en el ayer y como -creo- que será en el "mañana"... Para hacerse "rico" mejor jugar a la Primitiva y demás "loterías" (incluidas las acciones).

Y os dejo un artículo que he leído mientras desayunaba. Me ha parecido muy interesante...

- Rebelion. Cinco claves sobre el tormentoso ciclo económico

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 11:06 ----------

Hola, urgent: Bienvenido a este hilo y hace Vd. unas preguntas razonables y, de hecho, con todo el "sentido". Siempre hemos dicho por aquí que debemos trabajar en tener distintos planes de contingencia en función de los diferentes escenarios que se pudieran dar y me vale el ejemplo que me pone.

Algo como lo que Vd. apunta NO se puede hacer de un día para otro y mucho menos implantarlo en todo el planeta al MISMO TIEMPO, máxime cuando parece que nos dirigimos hacia cierta "Bipolaridad" en cuanto al reparto del "Poder" y que entiendo sería "transitorio". Históricamente, de situaciones como la actual sólo se ha salido de una sola forma...

En cualquier caso, esas medidas represivas siempre se ven venir y hasta hay una "carencia" facilitada por las autoridades. Así que hay margen para moverse en distintas direcciones, pero primero habrá que "trabajarlas" y no es mi caso, ya que esa es una "asignatura" más de hacer los "deberes". Luego, está la "clandestinidad" y que también ha funcionado si se han sabido hacer las cosas. Vamos, que a pesar de las Confiscaciones históricas en los MPs, éstos siguieron actuando de la misma manera que hoy existe un "mercado negro" y, por ejemplo, también hubo una "Ley Seca" en los EE.UU. y no por eso dejo de producirse y comercializarse el alcohol con la diferencia de que era mucho más CARO. Y ésto último se produciría también en los MPs y es que la gente cambiaría tardíamente su "percepción" hacia los mismos.

Y le diré que las alternativas más utilizadas cuando se derrumban las monedas han sido SIEMPRE las propiciadas por el TRUEQUE.

Saludos.

Edito: He tenido que modificar el comentario inicial, pues creía que repondía a Carlos Doblado y no era así, sino a veismuler... El "error" de no haber leído primero el artículo de Carlos Doblado.


----------



## urgent (5 Mar 2016)

Hola fernandojcg,

En primer lugar decirle que es uno de los tertulianos que sigo por sus conocimientos y razonamientos y también por la forma de expresarse.

Le cito la frase suya:
_"Otra cosa es que pasemos a otro mundo muy distinto al nuestro y que ahora sería más propio de la Ciencia-Ficción..."

Como usted dice "ahora" sería más propio de Ciencia Ficción, eso es "ahora", pero si el mañana estuviese más cerca de lo que pensamos.

Respecto a lo de la "clandestinidad" es cierto que aparece más en épocas convulsas y que el trueque aumenta, pero en esta nueva sociedad "informatizada" donde todo "parece" clandestino pero que en el fondo no lo es ya que todos estamos "controlados" con la excusa de velar por nuestra seguridad y demás y lo aceptamos sin pensarlo (aunque no todos), me pregunto como se podrá realizar el "trueque" entre corderitos (yo me incluyo entre ellos). Para comprar el pan, pagar impuestos, ..... ya me entiende.

Saludos,_


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2016)

Hola, urgent: Gracias por sus elogios y, la verdad, es que intento escribir como si hablara, de forma que todo el mundo me entienda y le resulte ameno, así que huyo de "gongorismos" o "tecnicismos" que son los que hacen que la gente huya de determinados temas. Por ejemplo, cuántas veces hemos oído que la Economía es "aburrida" cuando es todo lo contrario si la plasmamos de forma comprensible para todo el mundo...

Realmente, urgent, el "ahora" es más bien un "concepto" que una realidad: desde el momento que lo he citado pasa a ser "pasado"... Y es que la vida siempre fluye en una sola dirección... hasta que ya no hay más.

En cualquier caso vamos a situarnos dentro de los parámetros que manejamos y para entendernos mejor. Que un "mañana" más represivo puede estar más cercano de lo que pensamos, pues ciertamente es así y cada día que pasa lo percibimos más. Mire, uno de los mejores ejemplos lo tengo en mi empresa donde la Seguridad integral está más orientada para vigilar qué hacen los empleados que a las posibles amenazas externas y que en nuestro caso son más evidentes. ¿Son eficaces? Ya le digo a Vd. que NO, aunque pueden coartar mucho, pero si "sabes" son bastante ineficaces... Menos mal que mis "Jefes" NO me leen... Ja,ja,ja.

Actualmente, urgent, estamos más "controlados" de lo que muchos se pueden imaginar y van a seguir en esta línea, pero ya más enfocada en el tema de la posesión material, es decir del Patrimonio que se pueda tener. El objetivo está claro: freír a base de impuestos de todo tipo, más que en la confiscación pura y dura. Esa sería la última opción que tomarían, al menos en mi modesta opinión, y sería el preludio de un NO RETORNO, por tanto estaríamos ya inmersos en el "Rosario de la Aurora"...

El "trueque" funcionaría como hasta ahora, es decir con más cuidado... Vamos a ver, cuántas veces se va al mecánico, al pintor, etc. y ambas partes se "olvidan" de la factura. No es tan complicado, créame y ya se está dando en muchos países que están en dificultades: Venezuela, Argentina, Grecia, Rusia, etc. Incluso en nuestro país se está dando, de forma muy minoritaria, pero se está dando...

Por otro lado, hay gente que está trabajando en "alternativas" al Sistema en distintos "formatos" como el ya citado "Trueque", monedas "digitales", etc. Vamos, que siempre habrá "vida" y que podría "convivir" con las restricciones que impusieran. Tampoco le estoy diciendo que ello fuera "coser y cantar"...

Y el tema "informático" es el "Talón de Aquilés" del Sistema... Me explico: en mi empresa TODO -incluida la Seguridad que no es "presencial"- se va al garete cuando tenemos un APAGÓN producido por condiciones meteorológicas adversas y, en ocasiones, se ha tardado hasta un día en solucionarlo. Bien, si eso pasa en una empresa digamos "pequeña", qué no sucedería en algo más complejo a niveles mucho más GRANDES. Y ya le aseguro a Vd. que NO es IMPOSIBLE y de hecho ya se ha producido en muchas ocasiones. Otra cosa muy distinta es que nos enteremos...

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (5 Mar 2016)

*El diluvio monetario universal y la espiral de la muerte*

Los bancos centrales son la causa de la inestabilidad. Blogs de Monetae Mutatione

El diluvio monetario universal y la espiral de la muerte

Posiblemente han oído hablar ustedes del puente de Tacoma Narrows. Este puente colgante de un kilómetro y medio -el tercero más largo en su época-, construido cerca de Seattle (EEUU) e inaugurado en 1940, se hizo tristemente famoso al derrumbarse (ver vídeo) cuatro meses después de que entrara en servicio, tras sufrir violentas oscilaciones a causa del viento y de lo que en física se conoce como resonancia. Este fenómeno consiste en que, cuando se aplica una fuerza con la misma frecuencia con la que un sistema oscila de forma natural, se genera un efecto de realimentación que provoca que los movimientos sean cada vez más amplios, hasta que la estructura no puede resistir y colapsa. Pues bien, algo parecido puede estar ocurriendo con la economía (sistema) y la acción de los bancos centrales (estímulos externos).
Así se puede inferir del gráfico mostrado y que ha utilizado últimamente Claudio Borio, a la sazón jefe del departamento de estudios económicos y monetarios del Banco de Pagos Internacionales -BIS, por sus siglas en inglés-. El comúnmente denominado banco central de los bancos centrales es, posiblemente, la única institución pública internacional que aporta algo de sentido común en esta locura 'tintadicta' en que se han convertido las políticas monetarias de los bancos centrales, la producción académica de la inmensa mayoría de las cátedras de Economía y la línea editorial de los medios de comunicación económicos más relevantes, como, por ejemplo, 'The Economist' en su último número.

Porque, tal y como ha criticado el jefe de estudios monetarios del BIS, tras el estallido de una crisis, es un error fomentar el crecimiento del crédito a toda costa. Y eso es precisamente lo que están intentando las principales autoridades monetarias del mundo -a las que posiblemente pronto se reincorporará la Reserva Federal norteamericana-. Así, sus dirigentes se empeñan en forzar a los bancos a prestar el exceso de reservas que mantienen en los bancos centrales, penalizándolos con tipos de interés negativos. Esta es una nueva versión de las fallidas políticas que vienen aplicando desde 2008, intentar solucionar un problema de deuda con más deuda.
De este modo, Borio acierta nuevamente al denunciar el fracaso de las políticas aplicadas durante la última década para prevenir la gestación de burbujas financieras y evitar sus consiguientes pinchazos. Políticas que están generando nuevas tensiones en el sistema bancario que pueden llevar a nuevos episodios de inestabilidad financiera, haciendo crónica la debilidad económica -como le ocurre a Japón- y alimentando el riesgo de una posible ruptura en el orden económico mundial. Si les parece que es una exageración, les ruego vuelvan a observar el primer gráfico que compartía con ustedes y recuerden lo que le ocurrió al puente de Tacoma Narrows.

Porque no es casualidad que la banca italiana haya estado recientemente en el punto de mira por el aumento de la morosidad, en solo cinco años, del 5% al 15%. O las dudas sobre un importante banco europeo, con una exposición a derivados que es cinco veces el PIB de toda la eurozona, y que han puesto en solfa su capacidad para hacer frente a las obligaciones de pago de sus bonos convertibles. O la acumulación hasta junio del pasado año de 169.000 millones de deuda neta -descontada la caja- por las compañías de 'shale oil' norteamericanas, hoy en riesgo de repago con el petróleo a precios mínimos. Deuda sobre deuda, sobre más deuda, que se quiere solucionar, adivinen cómo. Exacto, con más deuda.

La expansión cuantitativa -QE- y las políticas de tipos de interés ultrabajos o incluso negativos -ZIRP, NIRP- han causado no solo la alteración de los precios en los mercados de capitales -acciones, bonos, derivados, etc.-, sino que han empujado a los inversores más conspicuamente conservadores hacia activos de alto riesgo, en búsqueda desesperada de un mínimo de rentabilidad. Esta actuación de los bancos centrales ha inundado por completo sectores caracterizados por un elevado riesgo con demasiado dinero durante un tiempo excesivamente prolongado. La cuestión es cómo salir de este callejón en el que nos han metido esas políticas. Porque una vez que el crecimiento de la deuda comienza a reducirse, los beneficios, los balances y la solvencia se reducen también.

Este efecto de incremento creciente de la inestabilidad financiera como consecuencia de la aplicación de estímulos por parte de los bancos centrales, es lo que el 'Wall Street Journal' bautizó en un artículo reciente como “la espiral de la muerte” -'doom loop' en inglés- (enlace). El circuito de realimentación funciona de la siguiente forma: ante el necesario proceso de reajuste de los desequilibrios de la economía, las autoridades monetarias han respondido bajando los tipos de interés para fomentar el endeudamiento. Y ello ha tenido como efecto secundario la reducción de los márgenes de la banca. Pero las medidas no han tenido el impacto deseado en el crecimiento de una economía donde, si algo sobra, es deuda.
Y es que los ciclos económicos de auge y depresión alimentados por el crecimiento artificial del crédito suelen dejar a la economía con excesos que hay que digerir, de ahí que la demanda de nuevos préstamos y otras formas de endeudamiento necesariamente se resienta, a pesar de los estímulos a la desesperada de los bancos centrales. Una digestión en forma de desapalancamiento que es imprescindible para que la recuperación sea sostenible y duradera. De hecho, los datos históricos sugieren que el crecimiento del PIB en la recuperación es mayor cuanto más acusada es la contracción del crédito en la fase de depresión. Y al contrario, cuando el endeudamiento crece durante la crisis, la recesión está asegurada 
Es lógico, pues, que el crecimiento sólido siga sin dar señales de vida, ya que lo que necesita la economía no es más deuda sino sanearse y desapalancarse, liquidando las malinversiones de la última burbuja. Pero ¿cuál es la solución de los economistas con complejo de astrofísicos de los bancos centrales? Adentrarse en el desconocido mundo de los tipos de interés negativo. Lo que motiva que las rentabilidades sigan, consecuentemente, cayendo, a la vez que crece la aversión al riesgo de los inversores, que empiezan a tomar conciencia de que algo no va bien. La consecuencia es la caída de cotización de las acciones y bonos de los bancos, contagiando al resto de los títulos y generando más incertidumbre aún, que frena el poco crédito nuevo que se demanda y añade presión al crecimiento.

Y así sucesivamente hasta que el sistema rompa como el antiguo puente de Tacoma Narrows. O alguien nos escuche a los que clamamos por parar el diluvio monetario universal y apostamos por lograr un crecimiento sostenible y equilibrado, basado en reformas estructurales y en el abandono del modelo de crecimiento basado en la deuda.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2016)

Hola, prudente2: Interesante el enlace que nos has proporcionado y, en cualquier caso, viene a decir lo mismo que venimos comentando por aquí. Ahora bien, que Claudio Borio se manifieste así da mucho qué pensar, aunque no el único en hacerlo desde el mismo Banco Internacional de Pagos. La pregunta que me surge es: ¿Siendo el Banco Internacional de Pagos el AUTÉNTICO BANCO CENTRAL MUNDIAL por qué ha permitido que se llegará a esta situación y, sobre todo, por qué la "tolera"? Quizás, porque ha pasado a ser una mera "figura" representativa o bien porque esto ya NO hay forma de solucionarlo, a no ser que se tomarán medidas que enviarán a tomar por culo todo el Sistema financiero mundial, al menos tal y como ha estado funcionando en los últimos años y que sólo favorece la Especulación y para nada el desarrollo del crecimiento económico. Es indudable que éste NUNCA podrá tener éxito cuando está totalmente cercenado desde el mismo momento que está CARCOMIDO...

Y dejo un interesante artículo... Con el tiempo nos damos cuenta de que los "hilos" en Geopolítica -y en casi todo...- se mueven muchísimo antes de que tengamos percepción de los mismos...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-como-riad-buscaba-presionar-a-rusia-en-siria

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: 

Siempre es bueno repasar la Historia y ahí os dejo un interesante artículo...

- Gold Standard Definition, What is the Gold Standard in U.S. History? | APMEX

Por cierto, es interesante observar como en 1792 el ratio Oro vs Plata se ajustaba al histórico: 1:15... También como en el período 1862-1879 se abandona el Patrón Oro (en realidad, Bimetálico) y es sustituido por el "papel moneda". Resultado: aumento descomunal de la Deuda y una Hiperinflación que en algunos momentos llegó a ser del 80%... Y ayer comentaba como la Plata fue la primera en ser "ejecutada" y aquí también hacen una referencia a ello. En fin, es un artículo bastante interesante y más para aquellos que puedan ser neófitos en el tema.

Y este otro artículo nos habla de lo que llevamos tiempo debatiendo por aquí: la ingente masa de Derivados... Vale la pena ver la exposición que tienen ahí los principales Bancos americanos: JP Morgan, Citibank, Goldman Sachs y Bank of America. A éstos "cuatro jinetes" hay que incorporarles el Deutsche Bank y del que ya no se oye NADA... DE MOMENTO.

- Here's What Makes the Derivatives "Monster" So Dangerous (for You)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os lo dejo, pero diría que hay que andarse con ¡Ojo!... # paketazo, ¿Cómo lo ves?

- 321gold: COT Gold

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os lo dejo, pero diría que hay que andarse con ¡Ojo!... # paketazo, ¿Cómo lo ves?
> 
> - 321gold: COT Gold
> 
> Saludos.



Las posiciones se han igualado bastante. quizá lo más llamativo es que muchos contratos largos y cortos se han cerrado respecto a la anterior revisión, más del 30% en largos y cortos, y esto puede ser una señal de incertidumbre y cierre de posiciones, o, que lo dudo, que se estén cambiando los contratos papel por oro físico.

Lo que está claro es que si nos basamos en esa tabla, las fuerzas están totalmente equilibradas y amabas partes (largos/cortos), quieren tener la razón.

Si la tendencia alcista se mantiene, es probable que sigamos viendo cierres de cortos, y apertura de largos, pero de momento, esta tendencia de largo que acabamos de empezar, es demasiado joven como para tirar campanas al vuelo....hasta que llevemos 6 meses o un año en tendencia alcista, puede haber mucha volatilidad.

Lo que más que está gustando, es que el oro se ha desacoplado esas semanas de la bolsa, y ya no le preocupa tanto que suba o esté en máximos para retomar las subidas, incluso con el eco de fondo de más subidas de tipos en USA, el oro parece querer seguir tirando...veremos si estas subidas no se deben también a cierre de posiciones cortas, que podría ser, por eso hay que esperar ese tiempo prudencial para dejar salir a los "apurados" y ver que pasa.

Por cierto *Prudente2* buen aporte al respecto de los bancos centrales, por aquí llevamos meses advirtiendo que son el cancer de la economía actual, y por consiguiente los responsables directos junto a la banca privada de distribuir mal la riqueza, y derivar un problema económico directo y por su causa, hacia otros frentes políticos y sociales tratando de justificarse.

Buen domingo a todos, y un saludo


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Spielzeug* *no creo que los metales sean el centro de la economía ni de la geopolítica*, si acaso te refieres al oro negro, quizá podría ser, pero desde mi punto de vista, el oro nos guste o no a los que lo seguimos, ya no es imprescindible para hacer rodar la economía.



La economia y la geopolitica tienen muchos fatores pero el mas relevante por sus consecuencias es el monetario y este no puede ser comprendido sin la funcion de los metales en el.

Por ejemplo, en la guerra franco-prusiana puedes poner el punto de atencion en que supuso el comienzo del imperio aleman y en las ganancias territoriales (Alsacia y Lorena) o en que supuso un paso fundamental en la desmonetizacion de la plata al exigir Prusia unas indemnizacion de guerra altisimas y solo aceptar oro como pago. Este hecho revento la ratio oro/plata al obligar a cambiar plata por oro para poder satisfacer las indemnizaciones de guerra. El cambio en la ratio oro/plata supuso que los paises con patron bimetalico no pudiesen mantener el cambio obligandoles a pasar al patron oro, lo que llevo a que la ratio aumentase aun mas a favor del oro. Como se puede ver en este grafico supuso un punto de inflexion en la ratio oro/plata que se tradujo en una transferencia de riqueza brutal de quienes tenian plata que vieron reducido su poder adquisitivo, a quienes tenian oro que lo vieron aumentado:






 
Los cambios territoriales derivados de la guerra apenas tienen consecuencias pero el abandono de la plata supuso el empobrecimiento de aquellas partes del mundo donde tenian patron plata (Asia y Rusia principalmente) y de la gente que tuviese plata como forma de ahorro (el ciudadano de a pie) provocando la mayor depresion economica hasta el momento:
Gran Depresión (1873-1896) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Las consecuencias de un cambio de patron monetario son mundiales y sus efectos se siguen notando a dia de hoy (mientras que el hecho de que Alsacia y Lorena sean francesas o alemanas sea, en comparacion, irrelevante pese a ser lo que normalmente se fija la atencion en las clases de historia). *Un cambio monetario supone un cambio en las reglas de juego geopolitico y economico que condiciona al resto de variables*

El otro gran cambio monetario tambien tiene como centro a los metales, el pasar de un patron oro de cambio fijo a un cambio flotante respecto al token que lo representa (Nixon 1971) condiciona las alianzas estrategicas y el funcionamiento de la economia a nivel mundial. Sus consecuencias las vivimos a dia de hoy ya que gran parte de los conflictos son producto del cambio de reglas de juego monetario.

El petroleo tiene mucha importancia pero la relevancia a nivel geopolitico y economico proviene de que divisa es la que se pide para poderlo comprar (el petrodolar sirve para dar liquidez e incentivar al uso del dolar como moneda de reserva y desincentivar el uso del oro como reserva de valor). El hecho de pedir otra divisa a cambio de petroleo, provoca conflictos inmediatos ya que suponen un cambio monetario que altera las reglas del juego economico y geopolitico (Irak al pedir euros, Libia al pedir oro o Rusia al pedir rublos)



paketazo dijo:


> Reitero que no le quito importancia al oro, pero a nivel geopolítico "que admito no es lo mío", no veo yo al oro como una reserva estratégica mundial de aquí a los próximos 15 años.



El oro (y la plata) es a dia de hoy tan estrategico como lo ha sido en los ultimos 2.000 años ya que son la base de los cambios en el sistema monetario. Es tan estrategico para quienes intentan mantener el sistema actual al ser los beneficiados como para quienes quieren cambiarlo al ser los perjudicados.

Tanto China como Rusia basan su estrategia de seguridad nacional y sus armas monetarias en el oro y lo acumulan quedandose ademas con su propia produccion para reducir la oferta en el mercado como arma contra el dolar. En mi opinion, fomentan la inclusion del oro en el sistema financiero y su posesion por parte de los ciudadanos para poder tener un "back up" que les permita salir relativamente indemnes del cambio en las reglas de juego (cambio monetario) que estan preparando ya que su propia supervivencia esta en juego con las reglas que impone el sistema monetario actual.

En resumen, el dinero mueve el mundo y hace las reglas del juego. Y el dinero son el oro y la plata. El resto de formas de dinero, son tokens que forman temporalmente precio con los metales monetarios.
El oro no se ha "desmonetizado" ni se va a "remonetizar" porque ha sido, es, y sera dinero (es como hablar de "deshidratar" o "rehidratar" el agua). El sistema monetario actual sigue estando basado en el oro, la diferencia es que antes de 1971 habia un cambio fijo y despues uno flotante.

Por supuesto, hay mas factores importantes pero el dinero como eje vertebrador de la sociedad condiciona, en mi opinion, al resto de factores.

Saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Mar 2016)

Bravo Spielzeug!!!!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Cada vez que usted ha citado las actas de la junta de la fed, lo ha dejado bien clarito. Tienen verdadero pánico a la percepción que la masa pueda tener sobre el oro, en contraposición al deterioro galopante de "su" dinero fiat...dinero de papel.

El oro es enemigo de los bancos centrales, y por ende de los cuervos avarientos que hay detrás´...y que nos odian...no les quepa la menor duda.

Gracias sinceras por explicarlo magistralmente.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Mar 2016)

Gandhi Era Un Goldbug | Unai Gaztelumendi

Os traigo lo último de Unai. Feliz domingo. 
Grande Spielzeug. 
Qué opináis del ratio oro plata? Veo la plata especialmente barata comparada con el oro... Cuando el ratio se reequilibre la plata despegará...


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2016)

*Spielzeug* lee lo que he puesto en el post que aludes. El oro no pienso que tenga un valor estratégico ni hoy, ni en los próximos años, y me reafirmo en ello.

Estratégico y geopolítico van de la mano, evidentemente. Y Estratégico es el estrecho de Gibraltar, los yacimientos de petróleo de Kuwait, el uranio enriquecido Ruso, el ejercito USA...el oro o la plata...no podrás convencerme tirando del pasado.

Como te he dicho, en el futuro próximo no lo veo, otra cosa es que me hables de los últimos 2000 años, dónde sí ha sido clave.

Piensa en las especias, o en los tulipanes, o en el cacao, café, pieles, y todo lo que se te pueda ocurrir que tuvo gran valor en el pasado...pues eso es el oro, una reserva de valor como lo es la tierra, o una mina de cobre...pero no le veo yo el valor estratégico.

Hablemos del $, la divisa reina...¿no tiene valor?...¿y si USA te dice que no te vende pongamos por ejemplo la vacuna de Zika o del ebola cuando la tengan, ni por todo el oro del mundo? 

¿y si te dicen que no te dejarán usar sus satélites ni por todo el oro del mundo?

¿y si te dicen que se acabo exportar patentes de microchips fuera del territorio USA?

Ese es el verdadero poder del $, y ese es su valor. Si mañana mismo el oro del planeta dejase de existir, no pasaría nada, sin embargo si la tecnología que posee USA y ha exportado a medio mundo desapareciera volveríamos a la edad media siendo generosos.

Coincido contigo en que el dinero mueve el mundo, sin embargo, para mi, y repito, hablo de mi postura, el dinero ya no son exclusivamente oro y plata, que también, pero no exclusivamente, y dudo mucho que en el futuro sean el centro del universo económico o financiero.

No obstante como no es una ciencia exacta, por eso tengo mi parte de inversion en metal, pues todo puede suceder en esta vida.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar.

Edito:

*Ladrillófilo* la plata tiene bastantes papeletas para volar, no tengas dudas.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Mar 2016)

Ahí dejo eso..


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Spielzeug* lee lo que he puesto en el post que aludes. El oro no pienso que tenga un valor estratégico ni hoy, ni en los próximos años, y me reafirmo en ello.



Le recomiendo una lectura a este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...on-de-fed-desclasificadas-gran-miedo-oro.html
Referida a una reunion de la Fed en *1993*:
http://www.federalreserve.gov/monetarypolicy/files/FOMC19930518meeting.pdf
Estamos hablando de una fecha bastante cercana y la Fed esta preocupada por... *las compras de oro por parte de China y la necesidad de suprimir su precio para cambiar la percepcion de la gente sobre el oro* ya que la gran debilidad del dolar reside en que la gente lo cambie por otra divisa (token) con la que puedan conseguirlo.

Si les preocupaban las compras de China en 1993, no quiero ni imaginar como estaran ahora viendo que todo el SCO esta comprando activamente y montando un sistema monetario alternativo. En mi opinion, la apertura del Shanghai exchange supone un cambio en las reglas de juego monetario que tiene al oro como eje. Ojo: el efecto no tiene porque ser inmediato pero pone en movimiento unas dinamicas nuevas que tardaran un tiempo en materializarse.

Tambien supongo que la percepcion de la poblacion respecto al oro sigue siendo un problema tan importante en 1993 como a dia de hoy y que es el talon de aquiles de cualquier moneda fiduciaria. Sino no harian los esfuerzos que hacen para suprimir el precio del oro, ni para hacer propaganda en contra desde los mass media, ni el COMEX estaria vendiendo papeles sin respaldo con el riesgo de quiebr que eso supone. Las medidas para salvar el sistema monetario actual son cada vez mas desesperadas... y la alternativa viene de mano de los metales.

Nuestra diferencia en la percepcion del dinero, viene de que consideras las criptos como dinero, mientras que en mi opinion son un token sustituible por cualquier otro (el oro y la plata en cambio son los elementos quimicos optimos para ser dinero y no tienen rival como dinero tangible). Tokens intangibles hay infinitos, con la imaginacion humana como limite... pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## oinoko (6 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablemos del $, la divisa reina...¿no tiene valor?...¿y si USA te dice que no te vende pongamos por ejemplo la vacuna de Zika o del ebola cuando la tengan, ni por todo el oro del mundo?
> 
> ¿y si te dicen que no te dejarán usar sus satélites ni por todo el oro del mundo?
> 
> ...




Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo fundamental, pero tampoco hay que exagerar.

Los americanos también necesitan un mercado para todo lo que producen, tanto o más que nosotros sus productos, ya que gastan mucho dinero en investigación y si luego no lo pueden vender en un mercado global, no pueden recuperar lo invertido investigando. Los americanos siempre van a la búsqueda de acuerdos de libre comercio para que sus productos tengan salida. La búsqueda de un mercado global para sus productos fue la principal motivación de los americanos en los acuerdos de Bretton Wodds, por ejemplo. Lo de las monedas referenciadas al dólar y este al oro fue sólo un medio para conseguirlo.

Por otro lado también existe tecnología fuera de USA, los europeos tienen satélites (EUTELSAT) hace 35 años ( y España, HISPASAT), y los coreanos y los chinos tienen unos microchips muy chulos. Por contestar los dos ejemplos que citas.

Samsung vende ya mas que Hewlett Packard, y ¿alguien se acuerda ya de cuando todos los equipos de telecomunicaciones en todo el mundo eran de Lucent Technologies? hay que ser ingeniero viejuno para acordarse. Ahora es todo de Huawei. 

No creo que volviéramos a la edad media, como mucho volveríamos unos pocos años atrás. Eso si, tendríamos que cambiar nuestros iPhones87 por Samsungs Galaxy. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Jeenyus (6 Mar 2016)

madre mia que cafre soy...siempre al reves de lo que debo hacer, otra vez voy corto en oro


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, veo que habéis estado animados y todo lo que sea aportar al hilo siempre es bienvenido.

# paketazo: En el COT me fijo especialmente en que la mayor parte de los largos están del lado de los "Especuladores" y eso a corto plazo puede suponer inestabilidad, bueno ya lo sabes... A medio plazo parece que el camino está más "despejado" y a largo no hay "tutia" (Xpiro ). Sin embargo, soy de tu misma opinión y yo la "adelanto" un poco: en dos meses podemos tener una mejor "foto"... A favor lo que indicas, el "desacople" que existe entre el Oro y las Bolsas y el "panorama" que tienen éstas por delante. Si el S&P 500 cae dónde más o menos pensamos... el Oro y la Plata van a "VOLAR". Y ya va siendo hora después de los años de andadura que llevamos por el "desierto", aunque en lo personal la cotización es lo menos relevante para mí y SÍ ese "escenario" futuro que parece se presenta bastante sombrío...

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas sobre el Oro en relación a la Economía y Geopolítica, aunque tampoco debemos menospreciar que el Oro SÍ que tiene algo que decir al respecto... pero NO percibo esa importancia que otros puedan darle. Además, cada vez tengo más claro que EE.UU. y sus aliados más próximos ya han emprendido un camino que está muy claro si trasladamos a un mapa los países que componen los tratados transatlánticos, por no hablar de los militares... Los americanos no van a aceptar que el Dólar caiga a consecuencia de las maniobras de otros países y esta semana he leído algunas declaraciones de altos jefes militares de EE.UU. que apuntan en esa dirección y que creo que acabarán buscando...

# Spielzeug: Felicitarte por tus exposiciones y que están "curradas". En fin, ya sabes que esa "línea" argumental NO me convence y ya no la sigo, por tanto -como ya te dije-
prefiero leer lo que pueda "enriquecerme", ya que siempre pueden haber datos o "detalles" que se nos pasan por alto... En fin, aquí en este hilo vas a encontrar a muchos conforeros que estarán de acuerdo contigo y podrás debatir con ellos dentro del respeto que suele imperar aquí, aparte del gran dinamismo que solemos imprimir a este hilo y que es un "referente" en el foro.

De tus escritos me he quedado con esto referido a Rusia y China: ".. su propia supervivencia está en juego con las reglas que impone el sistema monetario actual". Y eso es muy cierto en el caso de Rusia.

# Ladrillófilo: Hace tiempo que manifesté que el ratio Oro vs Plata era excesivo y es algo que acabará corrigiéndose, pero ahora mismo me parece que el lado "prudente" por el cual apostar está en el del Oro. Sin embargo, para aquellos que vayan con las "alforjas" muy ligeras en la Plata, los precios actuales me parecen muy buenos, pero sobre todo por ese "panorama" futuro que se nos presenta. El que esté "corto" en MPs haría bien en replantearse el tema y me refiero exclusivamente al FÍSICO.

Y dejo este buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - España, paraíso fiscal de las élites extractivas

Saludos.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2016 at 15:12 ----------

# Jeenyus: Por aquí nuestra menor preocupación son los "cortos" y "largos" en PAPEL...

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (6 Mar 2016)

Ya se que vosotros teneis un trozo de metal, a mi lo que me interesa es la fluctuacion en la cotizacion de ese trozo y como yo puedo sacarle dinero a ello. Cada uno se busca las habichuelas como puede


----------



## racional (6 Mar 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Ya se que vosotros teneis un trozo de metal, a mi lo que me interesa es la fluctuacion en la cotizacion de ese trozo y como yo puedo sacarle dinero a ello. Cada uno se busca las habichuelas como puede



Esa es la forma más rapida de arruinarse.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: He estado leyendo varias de las noticias y artículos extranjeros que suelo recibir y, la verdad, es que se empieza a notar un cierto "estrés" en algunos círculos "despiertos" de la Sociedad. Me explico: leyendo noticias sobre Japón se observa lo que se ha comentado por aquí, es decir un fuerte aumento en las ventas de las cajas fuertes y ¡Ojo! que hablamos de un 250%... También como las acciones del fabricante de seguridad Secom se dispararon un 5,3% en una semana. Asimismo, están "volando" los billetes de 10.000 Yenes, a pesar de que su valor equivale aproximadamente a unos $88.

Por aquello que llamamos una "asociación de ideas", he recordado un artículo del "New York Times" del pasado mes de Diciembre y que os enlazo. En él se habla del fuerte aumento en las ventas de armas en los EE.UU. Según tengo entendido en Alemania también han aumentado las mismas y las solicitudes de licencias, así como las ventas del spray de gas pimienta. Sin embargo, aquí las ventas se asocian con los problemas surgidos con incidentes protagonizados por emigrantes, especialmente tras lo sucedido en Colonia.

- www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/10/us/gun-sales-terrorism-obama-restrictions.html

Y también leía que en Sudáfrica se había experimentado un fortísimo aumento en el BitCoin... ya sabéis que no lo sigo, pero bueno ya me vale para el contexto de este comentario.

Resumiendo: Acumulación de dinero en efectivo fuera del Sistema, cajas fuertes, armas de fuego, BitCoin y... fuertes compras en los MPs.

Por tanto, sacad vuestras propias conclusiones...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, ya me ha llegado la información que recabé a uno de mis amigos rusos y el pasado Viernes en los Bancos rusos se vendían estas monedas:

- San Jorge el Victorioso de 50 Rublos de Oro con un peso de 7,78 gramos a 24.905,46 Rublos que al cambio de ese día serían unos $345.

- San Jorge el Victorioso de 3 Rublos de Plata con un peso de 31,10 gramos a 1.314,41 que al cambio serían unos $18,24.

Está claro que se paga un fuerte sobre precio y, además, falta el IVA que ese es seguro en la Plata y es del 18%. En las monedas conmemorativas de Oro no me lo han dejado claro, así que podría ser que estuviera exento del mismo.

También pregunté sobre la cuenta de MPs de Sberbank y me comunica que en la publicidad de ese Banco ya dejan claro que existe la posibilidad de obtener los metales preciosos en Bullion, pero con la imposición de un 18% de IVA.

Esto lo comento sin ningún animo de polemizar, muy al contrario, sino el de aportar una mejor información al respecto. No es menos cierto, como apuntaba el amigo Spielzeug, que esas cuentas SÍ que han ofrecido protección contra la devaluación del Rublo y que lleva hasta ahora una caída del-47% respecto al USD desde el pasado 1 de Junio de 2014.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (7 Mar 2016)

Perdonadme que me salga un poquito del hilo..aunque tampoco tanto.
En relación con la economía ahí os dejo el enlace de Roberto Centeno..que no debe ser este autor del gusto de todo el mundo y aquí va mi pequeña reflexión que me gustaría que alguno me ayudara a aclarar.
Leo a Daniel LaCalle en bastantes artículos que saca en La Razón (y que ahora es uno de los jefes de Tressis) y para él la economía estaba mejorando..
Para Centeno la economía es una kk (con perdón).
Lo que está claro es que uno de los dos no está en lo cierto (por ser suave). Al Centeno le veo más independiente y a LaCalle más gubernamental (según mi opinión)
O la economía va bien o va mal..leche!!!!..
Esto de la economía es un sinvivir...y sí ya sé que algunos están influenciados por los massmedia..En fín..se admiten opiniones. Gracias.



El fracaso del BCE: España en deflación. Blogs de El Disparate Económico


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2016)

*Veismuler* no todo es blanco o negro, pues hay miles de tonalidades de gris.

A nivel macroeconómico, las cosas en ocasiones se pueden difuminar a gusto del consumidor. Hemos visto como hay diferentes puntos de vista respecto por ejemplo al PIB real de España, o por consiguiente de la deuda pública. 

Luego tenemos las balanzas de pagos, tan manipulables como dotar o provisionar al precio que nos "plazca" determinadas partidas. Vamos como lo que hace la banca con sus balances cuando valora los bienes inmuebles al precio de hace 8 años...algo que también hace hacienda cuando hay una transmisión patrimonial.

Estamos mal, y no solo eso, estamos muy mal. 

¿peor que hace dos años?

La palabra no es que estemos peor, creo que estamos adaptados, y el empeoramiento se nota menos. Es como pasar de comer una barra de pan al día a comer 3/4...sacia el hambre, y con eso nos conformamos...el problema será cuando nos quede 1/10 de barra.

La clave de todo esto, y por simplificar, está en generar empleo. El día que la tasa de desempleo real, caiga por debajo del 15% estaremos mejor. No para tirar cohetes, pero sí al menos para sobrevivir un par de décadas más, y que el sistema no colapse por falta de ingresos en las arcas públicas.


Hoy por hoy cualquier ciudadano sabe echar sus cuentas y deducir que con el gasto actual del estado, el sistema tiene los meses contados. Lo que nos diferencia de Grecia o Portugal, no es que estemos mejor, si no que nuestra economía es más grande, y por tanto no interesa dejarla caer.

Vamos, como lo que se dice de alguna empresas multinacionales, tipo banca o aseguradoras: " demasiado grande para caer "...pero también caen, si no de golpe, sí poco a poco.

A nivel microeconómico, las cosas son todavía más difusas, pues las grandes empresas cotizadas, tras reajustar plantillas, gastos, reducir costos por todos lados, desinvertir, centrarse en los mercados más rentables, todavía no logran tener beneficios aceptables como para justificar todo lo que hacen.

¿por qué?

Fácil, por que no hay demanda, y sin demanda jamás se absorberá la oferta. Si una gran empresa reduce en 10.000 trabajadores su plantilla, son 10.000 potenciales demandantes de productos menos, pues las prestaciones sociales son escasas y poco duraderas, y en situaciones de precariedad la gente no compra coche nuevo, sofá nuevo, viaje al caribe, traje de Armani, Chivas de 12 años...

Repito, si quieres saber si el mundo va mejor o peor, intenta ver como evolucionan las tasas de desempleo en los países industrializados, siempre que no nos engañen como sucede aquí en "Españistán", dónde todos tenemos recientes los contratos basura de 10 horas semanales, los cursillos del INEM, y las miles de personas que ya no están ni apuntadas en las listas tras perder sus prestación y lo peor...tras perder la esperanza de trabajar dependiendo del sistema.

Espero que la situación se revierta de verdad, pero mis ojos no ven una mejoría, ¿la verán?, eso espero, pero las pensiones de los jubilados no van a alimentar siempre a las familias...por desgracia.

Un saludo y buen comienzo de semana a todos.

me olvidaba y vale la pena editarlo para metéroslo en la cabeza: *Los bancos centrales y la banca privada son el cancer de nuestra sociedad*


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# vesimuler: No te sales para nada de la "intención" que tiene este hilo y me reitero en que, ante la duda, hay que leer el 1er. post. Aquí, el Oro es "uno" más y, en lo personal, prefiero tocar terrenos más "próximos" a nuestro convivir diario, es decir Economía, Geopolítica y también temas socio-políticos. Y si algo tenemos en común los que solemos escribir por aquí es que nuestra percepción hacia los MPs es la de otorgarles la consideración de "dinero" REAL que SIEMPRE han tenido, ni más ni menos... De ahí la "publicidad" que les damos como contraposición a la que se facilita desde el Sistema y eso que por aquí algunos tenemos poca o ninguna afinidad en cuestiones ideológicas, por dar un simple ejemplo.

Mira, yo estoy en la "onda" de Centeno desde hace muchos años, al igual que en la de Laborda y, por eso mismo, los verás habitualmente por aquí. ¿Por qué? Simple: sé contar y, por tanto, conozco las Matemáticas de "Básica", aparte de saber un "poquitín" de Economía y luego tengo OJOS... Y lo que veo en mi entorno diario le da muchas razones a lo que denuncia este señor. Otra cosa muy distinta es su opinión política y de la que me desmarco totalmente, pero tengo amigos que le conocen en persona y me han dicho que hablando amigablemente no es tan "visceral". Y por añadirle otro "perooooo", en Economía global ya no anda tan bien... Sin embargo, entiendo que no la sigue y él se centra en lo que indudablemente hace muy bien: la denuncia de los datos "oficiales" que emanan desde el Estado o partes "interesadas" del mismo.

En cuanto a Lacalle lo sigo menos, pero también es bueno, aunque ya "ideológicamente" chocamos en los conceptos que podamos tener él y yo en el tratamiento de la Economía, además no hay que olvidar que él es una de las partes "interesadas" en contarnos que las cosas no están tan mal como muchos otros las percibimos.

Lo que SÍ es una lástima es que haya economistas muy buenos que NO hay forma de ver en los debates de los massmierda televisivos. Supongo que para evitar que algunos ciegos, tuertos y míopes mejorasen su "vista"...

# paketazo: Una vez más, totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Si es sencillo: patearse la calle, pasar por los polígonos industriales periféricos de las distintas ciudades y poblaciones, fijarse en el deterioro de nuestro "Estado del Bienestar" por falta de partidas presupuestarias, etc. Y lo más DOLOSO: cada día son más los críos que precisan de una mayor asistencia por carencias que no pueden asumir sus mentores, luego tenemos los comedores sociales que están a rebosar, la enorme cantidad de gente joven y también la perteneciente a la de "exclusión" laboral (+50 años) que no tienen más remedio que "mirar al Sol"... En fin, lo que comentaba antes: sólo hace falta tener OJOS y SENSIBILIDAD. Poco más...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> A nivel macroeconómico, las cosas en ocasiones se pueden difuminar a gusto del consumidor. Hemos visto como hay diferentes puntos de vista respecto por ejemplo al PIB real de España, o por consiguiente de la deuda pública.
> 
> Luego tenemos las balanzas de pagos, tan manipulables como dotar o provisionar al precio que nos "plazca" determinadas partidas. Vamos como lo que hace la banca con sus balances cuando valora los bienes inmuebles al precio de hace 8 años...algo que también hace hacienda cuando hay una transmisión patrimonial.



Hay otros indicadores mas dificilmente manipulables y que dejan clara la dimension de la crisis y el abismo entre la recuperacion oficial (estadisticas manipuladas) y la situacion real. Aqui el consumo de energia electrica en EEUU:







No hay maximos en el consumo electrico desde 2007. Este grafico muestra el tiempo hasta lograr un nuevo maximo en el consumo electrico y se ve lo anormal de la situacion actual que supera el record de la crisis del 29:


----------



## andyy (7 Mar 2016)

Vueltas de nuevo sobre la desaparición del dinero físico, según algunos es más inminente de lo que parece

La Carta de la Bolsa -


----------



## racional (7 Mar 2016)

andyy dijo:


> Vueltas de nuevo sobre la desaparición del dinero físico, según algunos es más inminente de lo que parece
> 
> La Carta de la Bolsa -



Eso no pasara mientras el 75% de los alemanes prefieran pagar en efectivo como sucede ahora.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Spielzeug: Felicitarte por tus exposiciones y que están "curradas". En fin, ya sabes que esa "línea" argumental NO me convence y ya no la sigo, por tanto -como ya te dije-
> prefiero leer lo que pueda "enriquecerme", ya que siempre pueden haber datos o "detalles" que se nos pasan por alto... En fin, aquí en este hilo vas a encontrar a muchos conforeros que estarán de acuerdo contigo y podrás debatir con ellos dentro del respeto que suele imperar aquí, aparte del gran dinamismo que solemos imprimir a este hilo y que es un "referente" en el foro.
> 
> De tus escritos me he quedado con esto referido a Rusia y China: ".. su propia supervivencia está en juego con las reglas que impone el sistema monetario actual". Y eso es muy cierto en el caso de Rusia.



fernandojcg, el debate entre gente que esta de acuerdo se acaba pronto y es improductivo, de modo que prefiero que me rebatas sino estas de acuerdo para que ambos nos veamos forzados a mejorar los argumentos que sustenten nuestras posturas o a explicarnos mejor para poder ser mas facilmente comprendidos. Al menos esa es mi idea de debatir (con educacion por supuesto)

Respecto al caracter estrategico del oro, aqui las declaraciones de Sun Zhaoxue (presidente de la China Gold Association), en 2012:



> Because Gold possesses stable intrinsic value, it is both the cornerstone of a countries’ currency and credit as well as a global strategic reserve. *Without exception, world economic powers established and implement gold strategies at the national level.
> *
> 
> ...
> ...



El discurso entero:
Building a strong economic and financial security barrier for China
Tambien merece la pena el discurso del nuevo presidente de la CGA:
China Aims For Official Gold Reserves At 8500t - Koos Jansen

En China tienen a la China Gold Army (un destacamento del ejercito dedicado a la prospeccion y transporte de oro) fundado en 1979
China's Gold Army - Koos Jansen








Como decia Sun Zhaoxu, *TODOS los estados tienen una politica respecto al oro posiblemente al mismo nivel que el petroleo o la energia*:

Aqui las declaraciones de una parlamentaria de Die Linke denunciando que el objetivo de la mision "internacional" de la Bundeswehr en Mali es proteger los intereses de las compañias mineras que estan saqueando el pais:

Mali: Bundeswehreinsatz für die Interessen internationaler Goldminenbesitzer - YouTube

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Mira, en unos días voy a retomar el tema de un posible "Patrón Oro" en Rusia y si lo deseas debatiremos al respecto. Se trata de un trabajo que aparqué cuando la línea "argumental" a la que me refería no me convenció... Tampoco es estrictamente mío, ya que en su momento bebió de fuentes y razonamientos de la Escuela austriaca y yo lo moldeé un poco en función de mis conocimientos y "perspectivas" sobre la Geopolítica actual e intentando prospeccionar el futuro. A qué se sebe este "impasse" en mi opinión al respecto, pues unas recientes declaraciones de un ministro ruso que me han hecho "pensar" mucho al respecto y no son contradictorias en cuanto a la visión globa geopolítica que yo tengo. Dame unos días y te lo planteo e incluso podrás incorporarlo a tu Teoría. Quede claro que me referiré exclusivamente a Rusia y NO contemplo a China, así que si te parece nos ceñiremos a ese "formato"...

Spielzeug, debes entender que yo llevo mucho tiempo en el estudio de la Economía y Geopolítica, de manera que tengo amplios conocimientos y en relación a lo que tú piensas al respecto, pues he leído a muchos autores que pertenecen a la Escuela austriaca y muchos libros. Por ejemplo: "The Big Reset: War on Gold and the Financial Engame", de Willem Middelkoops. Si no lo conoces, te lo recomiendo porque está en tu misma "línea".

En cualquier caso, Spielzeug, el hecho de llevar mucho tiempo en el "mundo de la canción" hace que sepa que lo que propugnáis tú y la Escuela austriaca ya lo hicieron mucho antes economistas americanos que aconsejaron a la Unión Soviética la adopción de un "Patrón Oro" y esto que comento es muy desconocido.

En fin, Spielzeug, en unos días debatiremos sobre ello, pero porque he visto una pequeña "posibilidad" en relación a Rusia.

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (7 Mar 2016)

Buenas noches a todos. Muy interesantes todos los debates y todas las aportaciones. 

Yo voy con una pequeña. Un saludo a todos.

LA BANCARROTA DE EEUU, MÁS CERCA DE LO QUE CREEMOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR


----------



## plastic_age (7 Mar 2016)

Hola foreros:
Teniendo en cuenta el comportamiento del metal en los últimos dos meses, ¿cuándo podemos decir que abandonamos el concepto lateral bajista?


----------



## timi (7 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: Mira, en unos días voy a retomar el tema de un posible "Patrón Oro" en Rusia y si lo deseas debatiremos al respecto. Se trata de un trabajo que aparqué cuando la línea "argumental" a la que me refería no me convenció... Tampoco es estrictamente mío, ya que en su momento bebió de fuentes y razonamientos de la Escuela austriaca y yo lo moldeé un poco en función de mis conocimientos y "perspectivas" sobre la Geopolítica actual e intentando prospeccionar el futuro. A qué se sebe este "impasse" en mi opinión al respecto, pues unas recientes declaraciones de un ministro ruso que me han hecho "pensar" mucho al respecto y no son contradictorias en cuanto a la visión globa geopolítica que yo tengo. Dame unos días y te lo planteo e incluso podrás incorporarlo a tu Teoría. Quede claro que me referiré exclusivamente a Rusia y NO contemplo a China, así que si te parece nos ceñiremos a ese "formato"...
> 
> Spielzeug, debes entender que yo llevo mucho tiempo en el estudio de la Economía y Geopolítica, de manera que tengo amplios conocimientos y en relación a lo que tú piensas al respecto, pues he leído a muchos autores que pertenecen a la Escuela austriaca y muchos libros. Por ejemplo: "The Big Reset: War on Gold and the Financial Engame", de Willem Middelkoops. Si no lo conoces, te lo recomiendo porque está en tu misma "línea".
> 
> ...




ya han pasado unos días ? ,,,, y ahora ,,, y ahora ,,, )
que gusto pasarse por aquí a aprender ,,,, :baba:
dejo mi granito de arena

El Brent sube un 5% tras la previsión de una caída en la producción de Estados Unidos

La economía del petróleo barato es decepcionante


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, yo no creo que ahora mismo estemos en un Lateral/Bajista y se observa un cambio de tendencia interesante... y si lo perdiera volveríamos a plantearnos el anterior escenario. Quizás, sería interesante una pequeña corrección para coger un mayor impulso, pero bueno, de momento, ya podemos ser más optimistas. Afortunadamente -para mí-, mis últimas compras en el Oro se hicieron en la parte más baja y también el grueso de las mismas se efectuaron en los dos últimos años. Desde luego, lo mío es la "leche" porque siendo "platero" el mejor "timing" lo consigo con el Oro...

Respecto a lo que preguntas, el escenario alcista se abriría rompiendo los últimos máximos establecidos el 1 de Agosto de 2013 y que están un poco por encima de los $1400. Creo haber leído a paketazo que tiene una opinión parecida, aunque él suele "hilar" mejor el precio...

Y os dejo esto...

Weekend Edition: If You Have a Bank Deposit, You Will Be Charged to Save Money | Casey Research

Saludos.

Edito: # timi: Paciencia, ya que yo soy de la generación del "lápiz y papel", así que tengo que buscar mis apuntes, volver a estructurar la "teoría" dentro de mi actual visión geopolítica y hacer un muy breve resumen, de manera que se pueda presentar una argumentación "sólida" y que es lo que demanda el conforero Spielzeug. Comprenderás, timi, que eso lleva algunas horas y tampoco quiero dejar de lado mis ocupaciones actuales.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (7 Mar 2016)

Pregunta:

En estos días miraba la correlación entre los futuros del oro/plata y algunos ETF's que se basan en índices de compañías mineras (oro/plata), aún no he podido sacar una correlación sólida que pueda argumentar mi intuición, pero parece que unos y otros son cada vez más disimiles, a modo de ejemplo con un cierre en USA de los futuros del oro -0,23 JNUG 
(Direxion Daily Junior Gold Miners Bull 3X Shares) ha cerrado con una subida del 13%

Parece que las manos fuertes van a las mineras mientras siguen manipulando el oro

¿Pensáis que puede ser cierto?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Lo que preguntas es mejor que te lo responda paketazo, ya que yo ahora estoy muy "desconectado" de las mineras oreras y, en realidad, de casi todo. Sólo sigo los Índices bursátiles, especialmente el S&P 500, el Oro y la Plata, el Bund, el par EUR/USD y poco más...

Que puñetera manía tienes con seguir los ETFs muy apalancados y, además, en activos muy volátiles. Quien hubiera querido entrar en las mineras "oreras" debió leernos cuando debatimos sobre ello y aconsejamos en aquel entonces que se podía "arriesgar"... Te hablo cuando Goldcorp andaba por los $10 y ya ves dónde anda ahora...

Mí consejo ahora mismo es NO entrar en NADA. Dentro de "X" (no mucho...) habrá mejores oportunidades para quienes quieran "arriesgarse"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> En estos días miraba la correlación entre los futuros del oro/plata y algunos ETF's que se basan en índices de compañías mineras (oro/plata), aún no he podido sacar una correlación sólida que pueda argumentar mi intuición, pero parece que unos y otros son cada vez más disimiles, a modo de ejemplo con un cierre en USA de los futuros del oro -0,23 JNUG
> (Direxion Daily Junior Gold Miners Bull 3X Shares) ha cerrado con una subida del 13%
> ...



Las manos fuertes no son amigas de apalancarse en ETF, en tal caso un ETF sólido y sin apalancar directamente relacionado con el subyacente, pero los apalancados son para especuladores, o sea, manos débiles o llamémosles, manos calientes.

Cuando hay un despegue en el precio de un subyacente, ya sea oro, petróleo, acero...las compañías directamente relacionadas con el sector recogen la subida de inmediato, a mayores, si estas están muy penalizadas, pues suben más, y si a mayores el índice de referencia en renta variable es alcista y sube, pues todavía empuja más la cotización.

Fíjate en las petroleras, o las empresas acereras estos días, no te quedes solo con las oreras "que también"

En cuanto a tu pregunta concreta si las manos fuertes van a las oreras, pues te diré que pienso que no, no obstante, puedes comprobarlo fácilmente.

ejemplo Barrick Gold Corp.:

http://www.nasdaq.com/es/symbol/abx/ownership-summary

En los últimos 3 meses no ha habido compras de institucionales.

Barrick Gold Corporation (ABX) Insider Trading Activity (SEC Form 4) - NASDAQ.com

Tampoco compras de insiders/CEOs


Y solo veo una reacción positiva al soberano castigo al que estaban sometidas las extractoras de oro, a mayores de la subida del oro, tienes que el petróleo ha bajado, con lo que el margen de beneficio aumenta.

Las manos fuertes en caso de estar, llevan ya mucho tiempo dentro del sector, y nos enteraremos no cuando compren, si no cuando hayan acabado de vender.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## timi (8 Mar 2016)

sacado del principal , casi nada ,,,,


Russia could control 73% of world's oil - Business Insider

Though a solution in Syria is welcome, a large cartel of major oil producing nations of the world with Russia as the head would be a major upset to the current balance of power. With this potential in mind, the mid-march meeting should be very interesting for the global oil patch—well beyond talk of production cuts and supply gluts.

si esto es cierto , es un ataque en la línea de flotación del petrodólar ,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: 

# timi: No lo veo, la verdad... aunque entiendo que Rusia está trabajando mucho para intentar no perder más "iniciativa" en el concierto mundial y sobre todo en el económico. A fin de cuentas, cuando se iniciaron las sanciones contra Rusia, a los pocos días "COINCIDIÓ" la brutal caída en el precio del Petróleo. Eso en otros tiempos, SÍ que hubiera sido considerado una "declaración de guerra" y, de hecho, es así por mucho que venga "disfrazada" de "guerra económica"...

En lo personal, y viendo la composición de países de los tratados transatlánticos, creo que el Petrodólar NO perderá su posición dominante en el corto plazo, pero poco a poco irá erosionándose más de la misma forma que lo hizo el Denario en la época romana. Es más, si comparamos la evolución en el tiempo de ambas "monedas", ahora mismo el USD estaría prácticamente agonizando...

Resumiendo, creo que la política seguida por EE.UU. y sus "perros falderos" respecto a Rusia, hará que éste país vaya adaptándose progresivamente a un posible enfrentamiento y la intervención militar rusa en Crimea/Siria es una buena prueba de ese "cambio" que se está observando en la política exterior de Rusia. Y me dejo en el "tintero" todo lo que se está viendo en sus fronteras con los países atlantistas y que son movimientos puramente defensivos dentro de la "provocación" a la que se le está sometiendo a Rusia. Afortunadamente para éste país, en sus dirigentes hay gente de mucha valía y lo están demostrando... y no quiero pensar dónde estaríamos ahora si en su lugar estuvieran los viejos miembros de la cúpula del Kremlin de la extinta Unión Soviética...

Y dejo un buen artículo...

- Los otros Mercadonas y la economía del bien común. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Por cierto, las exportaciones chinas se desploman un 25,4% en Febrero y eso supone la peor caída desde 2009... Que tomen nota los "vendedores de humo"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Mar 2016)

Aun no puedo agradecer directamente, así que lo hago así: Fernando, Paketazo muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Constato que soy como un pupilo que se inicias en este conocimiento, parafraseando a un sutra Zen diría:

Mis pensamientos y sentimientos ilusorios son ilimitados, es mi deseo liberarme de todos y acceder al verdadero conocimiento.
Las puertas del conocimiento son incontables; es mi deseo aprehenderlas todas.
El camino del despertar al conocimiento no tiene igual; es mi deseo llegar a él.

Gracias nuevamente; miro las referencias que me indicas Paketazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizaro21: De nada, hombre. Aquí todos estamos para aprender y algunos vamos un poco más "adelantados" por varios motivos que no vienen al caso. Me citas al Zen y dado que yo soy desde hace muchos años un seguidor del mismo a través de mi vinculación con las Artes Marciales, pues te diría que profundices en los Koan y también ten en cuenta que en el Zen se promueve el desapego a lo "material" en aras de alcanzar un mayor "conocimiento". Te digo esto porque la "especulación" financiera no entra dentro de los parámetros tradicionales del Zen. Otra cosa es que esa "especulación" tuviera sentido como una alternativa a ganarte la vida decentemente, es decir en aquellos casos que no se tiene la posibilidad de trabajar como sería "normal" y, por tanto, correcto. El Zen, en SÍ, no es restrictivo y somos nosotros los que nos ponemos las "barreras" que dificultan alcanzar ese "conocimiento".

Y, ya pasando a otras cosas, me acaba de llegar una información facilitada por un amigo/colaborador holandés y para "flipar"... Ya hemos hablado aquí de que el "control" sobre el individuo se está extremando y es ostensible dentro de las empresas... No hace tanto que os lo comenté... ¿No?

Bien, la noticia que voy a enlazar viene en holandés, de manera que tendréis que activar el traductor del navegador. Resumiendo, nos cuenta como la Autoridad de Datos Personales (AP) de Holanda ha reprendido a dos empresas holandesas por utilizar unas pulseras que facilitaban a sus trabajadores, previo consentimiento de éstos, y que les facilitaban el estado de salud de los mismos...

Lo que es inconcebible es que estos trabajadores aceptarán el "ofrecimiento" y es que cada vez es más ostensible la figura de la "oveja" dentro del "rebaño"...

- Bedrijven mogen werknemers niet bespieden met wearable - rtlz.nl

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 12:48 ----------

Y dejo esto que "cuadra" bastante bien con la "Filosofía" del hilo...

X Ambassadors - Renegades (Subtitulada al Español) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablemos del $, la divisa reina...¿no tiene valor?...¿y si USA te dice que no te vende pongamos por ejemplo la vacuna de Zika o del ebola cuando la tengan, ni por todo el oro del mundo?
> 
> ¿y si te dicen que no te dejarán usar sus satélites ni por todo el oro del mundo?
> 
> ...



Noticia fresca al respecto:
U.S. Commerce Department to place restrictions on China's ZTE | Reuters

El U.S. Commerce Department denuncia que la compania China de telecomunicaciones ZTE no ha respetado el embargo a Iran y ha dado ordenes a sus multinacionales para que la boicoteen. Hoy en mi trabajo (multinacional yanki de HW y SW lider en su sector) nos han mandado instrucciones para que dejemos de dar servicio y enviar piezas de repuesto para ZTE. 

El embargo a Iran es por motivos monetarios (no quieren vender petroleo en dolares) y los elementos de presion para cumplir ese objetivo incluyen restringir el uso de tecnologia a aquellas companias que no lo cumplan. Es decir, los elementos que mencionas sirven para presionar para conseguir el objetivo (que iran venda el petroleo en dolares) 

Crees que limitar el uso de tecnologia por si mismo supone un apoyo al dolar? La tecnologia es sustituible, pirateable y hay alternativas a la de USA... Esta medida por si misma lo unico que fomenta es que la ZTE busque alternativas a las empresas que siguen las ordenes del U.S. Commerce Department y que posiblemente no facturen en dolares. Perjudica a las empresas de tecnologia yanki que pierden clientes y favorece la aparicion de otras empresas que no sigan los medidas destinadas a sostener el dolar. 

En otras palabras, el boicot de productos tecnologicos esta supeditado a los objetivos estrategicos de caracter monetario (no al reves)

-------------

Otra noticia de "tecnologia":

Bangladesh central bank says U.S. account hacked: Fed denies breach | Reuters

Parece que hackers chinos han hecho un agujero del 100 millones de dolares al banco central de Bangladesh. Es lo que tiene el "dinero" intangible: puede ser robado de forma anonima y a distancia. Eso no pasa con el dinero tangible: dificilmente lo puedes robar de forma anonima si tienes que estar presente fisicamente para hacerlo... :fiufiu:

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2016)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Noticia fresca al respecto:
> U.S. Commerce Department to place restrictions on China's ZTE | Reuters
> 
> El U.S. Commerce Department denuncia que la compania China de telecomunicaciones ZTE no ha respetado el embargo a Iran y ha dado ordenes a sus multinacionales para que la boicoteen. Hoy en mi trabajo (multinacional yanki de HW y SW lider en su sector) nos han mandado instrucciones para que dejemos de dar servicio y enviar piezas de repuesto para ZTE.
> ...



Yo lo tengo claro, hablo de mi postura al respecto, USA está muy por encima del resto del mundo en cuanto a tecnología.

Otra cosa es que exporte a quienes le interese parte de esa tecnología, Corea del Sur, Japón, China, Canadá, Europa...mediante multinacionales.

Desde que estallaron las 2 bombas atómicas, lo dejaron bien claro, y te aseguro que tienen tecnología que ni soñamos, ni les interesa que soñemos con ella.

China acaba de llegar a la luna, ¿eso es estar en la vanguardia?, coño si la NASA lanzo en el 72 el Voyage 1 y ya debe estar por Cuenca o más lejos.

Puedes tener claro que sí, hay mucha tecnología replicada por medio mundo, y un gran % ha nacido al amparo del capitalismo USA o de su industria militar.

Solo mira en Nasdaq, y compáralo con el Continuo español, o con Francia, o Alemania...no somos nada en comparación con lo que se mueve y hace allí.

Y sigo pensando que el conocimiento es más valioso que el oro, lo bueno, es que de momento se puede comprar conocimiento con oro, es una esperanza para los que no lo tenemos...me refiero al conocimiento, aun que oro cada vez menos.

Por consiguiente, pienso, y hablo de mi, que la tecnología no, no es sustituible. Imagina una España autárquica y sellada desde la década de los 60s por ejemplo. ¿Qué coño hemos inventado?, ¿Qué sería de nosotros?...tendríamos salas de rayos X, penicilina, y derivados del opio...y poco más.

Y no me pongas el ejemplo de China, ni para buscar oro, ni como lanza tecnológica...China para mi está en la edad media comparada con USA, pocas cosas grandes han echo desde la gran muralla...bueno miento...los hipermercados chinos son grandes y extensos, los damos por buenos.

Un saludo y gracias por tus aportes.

Por cierto: *Los bancos centrales y la banca privada son el cancer de nuestra sociedad, no se si lo había comentado*


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Mar 2016)

@Paketazo:

No estoy discutiendo la importancia de la tecnologia. 

El ejemplo que he puesto muestra que la limitacion en el uso de tecnologia americana sigue los criterios que impone la estrategia monetaria destinada a proteger al dolar (boicotear a paises que no aceptan las reglas de juego que impone el sistema monetario basado en el dolar, en el caso de Iran por su negativa a vender su petroleo en dolares).

La tecnologia es un arma mas empleada para lograr los objetivos de la guerra monetaria.


----------



## veismuler (8 Mar 2016)

Fernando...renegados? bueno yo si me considero re-negado..mejor requetenegado..
Y ahí os dejo el articulito de goldman sachs...que prácticamente hay que ponerse ya corto en oro, en petroleo...y en el hierro..
Estos de Goldman Sachs...son los que están metiendo contratos cortos a futuro a más no poder..je,je
Para el petroleo..hasta los 20 euros y para el oro hasta los 1.100. 

Goldman Sachs: "El rally de las materias primas es en falso, no se sostiene" - elEconomista.es


----------



## amador (8 Mar 2016)

Sigo a SNB en su blog a diario. Suele insistir siempre en lo mismo, pero creo que tiene bastante razón

Hoy SNB realiza 10 afirmaciones interesantes sobre la economía USA/Europa.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Diez Apuntes

Algunas siguen la línea de lo que se comenta por aquí, otras no tanto.

En concreto, sobre la afirmación de que "Europa se encuentra mejor preparada para afrontar la fase de escasez que viene", ¿qué opinais?

Saludos


----------



## frisch (8 Mar 2016)

amador dijo:


> En concreto, sobre la afirmación de que "Europa se encuentra mejor preparada para afrontar la fase de escasez que viene", ¿qué opinais?
> 
> Saludos



Mi opinión es que afrontar la escasez implica automáticamente que "alguien" o "alguienes" te ayuden a afrontarla. Es decir que, si necesito comer, si alguien no me da de comer pues no hay forma de que afronte nada.

En ese sentido, yo también creo que Europa está en mejor posición que los del País sin nombre. Y, dentro de Europa, España, Portugal, Italia, Chipre, Grecia mejor que Francia, Holanda y Dinamarca, por citar a algunos. De hecho, los que mejor están preparados son los del África Negra y los de la India. ¿Por qué? Porque en esos países el concepto de familia sigue cumpliendo la función de seguridad social (entendida como seguridad en la sociedad).

No estoy haciendo un panegírico de la "familia". Pero no nos engañemos, cuando el Estado falla y la familia falla, no sé qué es lo que podría funcionar.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Nuevamente, de acuerdo contigo. Mira, doy un listado de países: Rusia, China, Francia, Reino Unido, Alemania, Japón, India, Italia, Corea del Sur... ¿Qué tienen de particular? Pues, ocupan los lugares del 2º al 10º lugar en cuanto a tecnología MILITAR y que suele ser la más avanzada... Evidentemente, el PRIMER LUGAR lo ocupan los EE.UU., tanto si nos gusta como si no, y lo PEOR de todo es que ese país tiene tanto potencial como los otros nueve juntos... Y ¡Ojo! porque la mayor parte de la gente ignora en qué proyectos están trabajando los americanos y que traspasan ya lo que considerábamos Ciencia-Ficción.

Está claro que Rusia es sabedora de su inferioridad militar y ha trabajado mucho para disminuir la misma e incluso en algunos apartados militares ha conseguido superar a los americanos, pero sigue estando bastante atrasada en relación al "Imperio"...

Y aquí el Oro NO ha podido cambiar lo que es muy evidente para quienes seguimos los temas militares...

# veismuler: Pues, siento decirlo, pero estoy en la misma "onda" de lo que pronostica Goldman Sachs. Quizás, en el Oro discrepe, pero es más por "creer" que éste se puede "desacoplar" del resto de los activos financieros, es decir que se utilice como valor "refugio"... En cualquier caso, estos "pollos" de Goldman Sachs suelen "acertar" por las buenas y por las malas, así que...

Y dejo esto...

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/03/porque...o-para-comprar-nuevas-reservas-oro-oficiales/

Me va bien este artículo porque yo tengo una "particular" opinión al respecto o más bien una "teoría" que podría encajar con ello, y ya dije que en breve haré una exposición al respecto y atendiendo a lo que requería el conforero Spielzeug.

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: Nuevamente, de acuerdo contigo. Mira, doy un listado de países: Rusia, China, Francia, Reino Unido, Alemania, Japón, India, Italia, Corea del Sur... ¿Qué tienen de particular? Pues, ocupan los lugares del 2º al 10º lugar en cuanto a tecnología MILITAR y que suele ser la más avanzada... Evidentemente, el PRIMER LUGAR lo ocupan los EE.UU., tanto si nos gusta como si no, y lo PEOR de todo es que ese país tiene tanto potencial como los otros nueve juntos... Y ¡Ojo! porque la mayor parte de la gente ignora en qué proyectos están trabajando los americanos y que traspasan ya lo que considerábamos Ciencia-Ficción.
> 
> ...



No dudo de la importancia de la tecnologia militar y civil, del caracter estrategico del petroleo y de la energia... Solo digo que estan supeditadas a los objetivos monetarios pues son utilizadas como armas para defender un sistema monetario (los principales conflictos de EEUU son por "desacuerdos" sobre que divisa se utiliza para comerciar "libremente") o para intentar sustituirlo por otro (aqui es donde entra en juego el caracter estrategico de los metales preciosos ya que son la base de los cambios monetarios).

En el caso de Rusia, se ve aun mas claro como los recursos estrategicos sirven para un objetivo monetario:

Gazprom: EU-Staaten müssen künftig in Rubel zahlen - DWN
Las grandes empresas estatales rusas de *energia* (Gazprom y Rosneft) y de *armamento *(Rosoboronexport) van a facturar en rublos sus contratos con el exterior. *La tecnologia militar y la energia rusa, estan supeditados a la estrategia monetaria como forma de resolver el conflicto* (colapso economico interior del perdedor como forma de vencer a una potencia nuclear: de esto sabe Rusia...)

Las consecuencias de este cambio en las reglas de juego monetario amenzaban con succionar todo el oro del mercado a precios actuales ya que al tener Rusia superavit comercial puede pedir oro a cambio de Rublos reventando el actual sistema monetario basado en el dolar. 

Ante este desafio monetario, EEUU no respondio con su "superioridad" militar o tecnologica, sino con armas monetarias dada la destruccion mutua que implica la confrontacion belica directa.
EEUU tenia dos posibilidades:
1. Dejar de deprimir el precio del oro para que el supervit ruso no succionase todo el oro del mercado
2. Impedir que Rusia tenga superavit comercial. Tirando el precio del como en los años 80, sanciones economicas por parte de Europa su principal importador de energia)

Han elegido la 2 claramente... las buenas noticias para este hilo es que Rusia sigue teniendo balanza comercial positiva por lo que van a tener que poner en practica la primera opcion


----------



## amtt (8 Mar 2016)

Buenas tardes.
Os traigo una hermosa imagen del interior de un circuito integrado ya q ultimamente estan saliendo mucho el tema tecnología chip etc, 

Espero q la disfrutéis y no hace falta q diga lo q es esa cosa q muchos odian y q es de color amarillo.

Ya sabéis donde esta el oro de Fort knox:XX:

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## L'omertá (8 Mar 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Os traigo una hermosa imagen del interior de un circuito integrado ya q ultimamente estan saliendo mucho el tema tecnología chip etc,
> 
> Espero q la disfrutéis y no hace falta q diga lo q es esa cosa q muchos odian y q es de color amarillo.
> ...



Ese Kruger es nuevo?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Me he leído la noticia que enlazas y que me vale también para en lo que estoy trabajando ahora... Rublo solo NO, sino con otro "ingrediente", si no NO vale... Rusia necesita exportar si quiere divisas y no hace falta, Spielzeug, que te recuerde cuál es el porcentaje del USD en las Reservas de Divisas de Rusia y que es muy superior al del Oro... Por cierto, Spielzeug, en la noticia los datos sobre las exportaciones rusas son muy incorrectos. Acabo de consultar los datos que publica la CIA sobre las exportaciones rusas y estiman que éstas fueron en 2015 de $337,8 Billion y que son muy bajas en relación al 2014: $497,8 Billion. Supongo que las sanciones y la depreciación del Rublo han tenido mucho que ver.

Sin embargo, es curioso como las Reservas de Divisas y Oro (figuran así en el informe de la CIA) de Rusia NO han experimentado grandes variaciones: $377,8 Billion en 2015 (est.) vs $385,5 Billion en 2014 (est.). Y los americanos no deben andar muy "equivocados" porque el Banco Central de Rusia reportó que en Enero de 2016 contaba con 368.300 millones de Dólares. Podemos deducir de ello que Rusia lo está haciendo bastante bien teniendo en cuenta las "circunstancias", aunque no es menos cierto que sus dirigentes han declarado que van a tener que hacer fuertes ajustes en casi todas las partidas presupuestarias, menos en... Defensa.

Spielzeug, el poder militar de los EE.UU. se basa en el USD y en su "envilecimiento"... De otra manera, sería imposible mantener el aparato militar de los EE.UU., sino ¿cuánto Oro se precisaría para ello? Sería impagable y ese fue uno de los motivos que llevaron a la desaparición del Imperio Romano de Occidente: cuando no pudieron pagar con Oro, a pesar de que en esos momentos el Ejército romano era fortísimo.

Y NO descartes la opción 1 que apuntas. Es más, pienso que Rusia se está preparando para ello y el movimiento "pre" que está utilizando es la acumulación de Oro...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (9 Mar 2016)

There is no rush like a Gold rush, and no run like a bank run



Spoiler



No hay fiebre como la del oro, ni pánico como el bancario


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Me he leído el comentario de miaavg y que me ha parecido muy atinado. Él recordará que hace ya bastante tiempo me mostré muy favorable en relación al Platino y al Paladio. Si bien es cierto que no existe mercado en España para estos metales, pienso que tener Platino "barato", es decir "obviando" el IVA, puede resultar muy interesante a largo plazo, pero me estoy refiriendo a carteras de MPs FÍSICAS que ya vayan bien cubiertas en Oro y Plata. Si el Platino volviera a acercarse a los $835 sería algo a tener en cuenta... Por "fundamentales" está muy barato. Y dejo un completo trabajo acerca del Platino y su ratio en relación al Oro...

- Platinum vs. Gold Price - Smaulgld

Y este otro artículo anticipa una corrección en el Oro y en la que yo creo... No sé si se verán esos $1150, pero los niveles en torno a los $1194,70 - $1187,90 los veo muy factibles en el corto plazo. El artículo en sí es muy interesante.

- Gold

Por último, otro buen artículo... No os quejaréis...

- Vozpópuli - El Imperio del Algodón

¡Ah! y ¡Ojo! con el Petróleo... el escenario bajista sigue abierto y creo que es un "espejismo" la subida tan rápida que ha experimentado. Por tanto, aviso a navegantes...

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> - Tendencia compradora en general, muchos nuevos inversores y antiguas que son nuevamente compradores.



Uno de cada tres alemanes pensando en comprar oro como inversion ya que para 2/3 de ellos la situacion economica es inestable:







Creo que todavia queda potencial de subida cuando quienes siguen esperando los 1.000$ la onza para entrar se den cuenta de que no van a ver esos precios y tendran que entrar al precio al que este en el momento que sean conscientes de ello.



fff dijo:


> There is no rush like a Gold rush, and no run like a bank run



Tiene pinta de que veremos ambos... 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Spielzeug, el poder militar de los EE.UU. se basa en el USD y en su "envilecimiento"... De otra manera, sería imposible mantener el aparato militar de los EE.UU., sino ¿cuánto Oro se precisaría para ello? Sería impagable y ese fue uno de los motivos que llevaron a la desaparición del Imperio Romano de Occidente: cuando no pudieron pagar con Oro, a pesar de que en esos momentos el Ejército romano era fortísimo.



Veo que acercamos posturas: si el poder militar de EEUU se basa en su capacidad para mantener el sistema economico actual, claramente sabemos cual es el factor principal que mueve sus decisiones geopoliticas.

Otro ejemplo muy claro de la subordinacion de los recursos energeticos a la politica monetaria se ve en Irak. La creencia de que es una guerra por el dominio del petroleo iraki no es correcta. La guerra fue para imponer que Irak exportase su petroleo en dolares. Prueba de ello es que casi todas las concesiones a la explotacion una vez derrotado Sadam fueron a companias petrolifereas rusas, chinas e indias:

China


> Chinese and Russian companies had emerged as the biggest winners in the bid for Iraq's oil.



Realmente, a EEUU le da lo mismo quien venda el petroleo siempre que lo haga en dolares... si el petroleo fuese mas importante estrategicamente que el sistema monetario, serian las petroliferas americanas quienes se hubiesen quedado con todos los contratos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Bueno, yo no creo que estemos tan "alejados" en nuestras apreciaciones, aunque ciertamente yo NO le concedo la importancia que tú le das al Oro en cuanto a la Economía/Geopolítica se refiere... Es más, tengo muy claro que los americanos lo tienen muy "claro": sin obviar su importancia, seguirán con la "patada adelante" y cuando el USD amenace con declinar o, para entendernos, que ya esté en las "últimas", pues harán lo que ya han hecho en otras ocasiones... la Guerra. Y, probablemente, utilicen la misma táctica que realizaron en las dos Guerras Mundiales, es decir que surja un escenario bélico "regional" que se internacionalice y que primero se vayan "desgastando" unos y a otros, para luego intervenir activamente... Y la otra opción es la confrontación directa, sin más... Lo de la "disuasión" vamos a dejarlo, porque históricamente cuando un Imperio se ha visto "fuerte" SIEMPRE ha atacado para apropiarse de aquello que le hace falta y/o para mantener su supremacía. Que ahora hay armas que cambian el "escenario", pues está claro que SÍ, pero NO es un impedimento y más con las tácticas militares que se están desarrollando. Y Ojalá ande muy equivocado en esa percepción que ahora tengo en relación a este tema.

NO, y aquí no creo que acerquemos posturas... Para mí, la guerra de Irak, luego "lo" de Libia y la situación en Oriente Medio, más áreas geográficas anexas, tienen más que ver con el control de recursos energéticos y las vías de comunicación en torno a los mismos. Y ahí al Oro le concedo una importancia muy relativa, es más dentro de los politólogos rusos y americanos que sigo, observo la misma posición que yo mantengo. Y la importancia que le dan al Oro en ese escenario es muy, pero que muy secundaria...

Efectivamente, tanto en Irak como en Libia, hubieron otros "condicionantes" que dieron alas a los halcones americanos... Lo de el EUR en el caso de Irak y también el Dinar de Oro en el caso de Libia, pero hubieron otras razones de muchísimo más peso... y algunas ya las he reseñado.

Por cierto, el 11 de Septiembre es una fecha muy "emblemática"... Ese día, y que se prolongaría hasta el 12 de Septiembre de 1683, se desarrolló la Batalla de Kahlenberg y que evitó la caída de Viena ante los turcos y pocos conocen lo cerca que estuvo de caer... fue una cuestión de horas.

Esto tiene mucho más que ver con Irak y todo Oriente Medio, más áreas adyacentes, que el Oro... Es un choque de "civilizaciones", control de recursos naturales que son finitos y sus vías de comunicación.

Spielzeug, Afganistán no entra dentro de tu "teoría" del Oro y ahí SÍ que lo hacen otras consideraciones que se acercan más a las que yo apunto.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2016)

Irán negocia duro con compradores europeos de petróleo, ralentiza exportaciones Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Que ahora hay armas que cambian el "escenario", pues está claro que SÍ, pero NO es un impedimento y más con las tácticas militares que se están desarrollando. Y Ojalá ande muy equivocado en esa percepción que ahora tengo en relación a este tema.



La destruccion mutua asegurada, cambia las reglas del conflicto ya que *el enemigo solo puede ser derrotado mediante un colapso economico/social interno*. Esto traslada el campo de batalla a la percepcion del mundo por parte del individuo-masa de forma que actue en la direccion deseada. Rovoluciones de colores, guerras asimetricas, "ataques terroristas de falsa bandera" que cambian la percepcion del conflicto...

La percepcion del conflicto tambien implica tambien influir en la vision que se tiene del oro para favorecer su adquisicion por parte de los ciudadanos (China y Rusia) o desincentivarla (el oro no se come, no da intereses, es una piedra amarilla que no vale nada....). Una fiebre del oro como la que se comentaba atras, es mas peligroso para el dolar que la amenaza de guerra atomica porque para este tiene las mismas armas pero para la otra no ya que es una guerra contra su propia poblacion. Y precisamente ese es el objetivo: que la poblacion se levante contra sus gobiernos (revolucion de colores).



fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, y aquí no creo que acerquemos posturas... Para mí, la guerra de Irak, luego "lo" de Libia y la situación en Oriente Medio, más áreas geográficas anexas, tienen más que ver con el *control de recursos energéticos y las vías de comunicación en torno a los mismos*. Y ahí al Oro le concedo una importancia muy relativa, es más dentro de los politólogos rusos y americanos que sigo, observo la misma posición que yo mantengo. Y la importancia que le dan al Oro en ese escenario es muy, pero que muy secundaria...
> 
> Efectivamente, tanto en Irak como en Libia, hubieron otros "condicionantes" que dieron alas a los halcones americanos... Lo de el EUR en el caso de Irak y también el Dinar de Oro en el caso de Libia, pero hubieron otras razones de muchísimo más peso... y algunas ya las he reseñado.



Eso pensaba yo cuando se invadio Irak en 2003 pero caundo vi que las concesiones se las llevaban empresas indias, rusas y chinas principalmente no entendia porque siendo _supuestamente_ el control del petroleo el objetivo de la guerra no se las habian quedado las empresas de EEUU o UK... Mi "teoria" explica porque es irrelevante que empresa gestione la explotacion siempre que el petroleo se venda en dolares. *La guerra no se paga explotando el petroleo sino envileciendo el dolar que la gente necesita para comprarlo*



fernandojcg dijo:


> Spielzeug, Afganistán no entra dentro de tu "teoría" del Oro y ahí SÍ que lo hacen otras consideraciones que se acercan más a las que yo apunto.



fernandojcg, las rutas son importantes y Afganistan es un lugar estrategico con frontera con todos los que desafian al dolar (China, orbita rusa e Iran). *Controlar las rutas tambien sirve para imponer la divisa que ha de utilizarse para poder transportar a traves de ellas.
* Pero de nuevo el objetivo ultimo de controlar las rutas es imponer la divisa a utilizar en el comercio...

Como anecdota (no digo que fuese el motivo de la guerra de Afganistan) de lo primero que se hizo tras poner al titere Kharzai en el poder fue ir a por el tesoro bactriano que se encontraba en el banco central de Afganistan (de lo poco que no fue bombardeado en Kabul) y llevarlo a un sitio "seguro" (EEUU)
Las labores y los días: La misteriosa historia del oro de Afganistán

Saludos

Irán negocia duro con compradores europeos de petróleo, ralentiza exportaciones Por Reuters

Destaco del articulo:


> La falta de liquidación en dólares, la *ausencia de un mecanismo establecido para ventas en denominación distinta al dólar* y las reticencias de los bancos a conceder cartas de crédito que faciliten el intercambio figuran entre los *obstáculos* que han surgido desde que se levantaron las sanciones.



Quien pone los obstaculos?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Vamos a seguir con nuestra particular "partida de ajedrez"... Así que vamos por partes:

- NO tengo claro lo de "destrucción mutua asegurada"... Evidentemente, NADIE se libraría de las "hostias", pero probablemente habría un "ganador" si lo podemos calificar así. Ya te comenté que se están desarrollando nuevas tácticas militares que hacen replantearse lo que conocemos acerca del "Arte de la Guerra", por no hablar de lo que "tienen" y pocos conocen, tanto americanos como rusos... Y ahí los chinos no entran.

Bueno, esa táctica del colapso económico-financiero que alcanza después al socio-pollítico, y a veces van de la "mano", se ha experimentado con éxito en muchas ocasiones. De hecho, el desmembramiento de la URSS y otros países (Yugoeslavia, etc.) lo podemos ver de esa "forma". En lo personal, creo que es lo que EE.UU. va a seguir forzando en relación a Rusia, peroooo... de momento, NO parece que esté dando el resultado "esperado" a día de hoy. Por tanto, pienso que los EE.UU. van a intentar extremar el "dolor" a través de los tratados transatlánticos y es, precisamente, AHÍ cuando Rusia podría verse obligada a buscar una "alternativa" válida a lo que puede ser un bloqueo de facto... Aquí es donde ya me planteó la aparición de un Rublo sujeto al Patrón Oro y era algo que tenía apartado, pero unas declaraciones recientes del Ministro de Energía ruso me "abrieron" los ojos a esa posibilidad y, en realidad, poseo información procedente de Rusia que me indica que Putin y las autoridades rusas están en ello.

Si lo miramos fríamente e intentamos prospeccionar el futuro, Rusia necesitará buscar una "solución" al problema que se le va a presentar más pronto que tarde. Necesita comerciar con Rublos en otro "formato" o en CUALQUIER OTRA MONEDA que sea admitida como válida. Y el Rublo actual, Spielzeug, NO entra en esa consideración y sólo falta ver lo que se pierde en el cambio y las comisiones cuando intentas adquirir Rublos "físicos". Y esto te lo digo desde la experiencia personal e incluso creo que paketazo también estuvo interesado en ello.

Bueno, de momento, lo dejo aquí y lo retomo en unos minutos.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2016 at 00:11 ----------

# Spielzeug: Vuelvo... Mira, hay algo que es INCUESTIONABLE y es que el Oro ha sido irrelevante desde 1971, cuando los EE.UU. decidieron faltar a su "palabra" (¡una vez más!) y decidieron la NO conversión en Oro del USD. De esta manera, Nixon puso punto final hasta ahora al Patrón Oro.

¿Por qué digo "irrelevante"? Simple: en términos de Economía y Finanzas, desde ese nefasto 1971, el Oro sólo ha sido utilizado por una minoría de inversores para protegerse contra la Inflación y las Crisis mundiales de todo tipo. Y enfatizo en que APENAS se ha utilizado en absoluto en el comercio internacional. Vamos, ahí están los datos y estadísticas que suelen aparecer en USD y también en menor medida en otras monedas fiduciarias de referencia y casi ninguna referencia al Oro...

Otra cosa muy distinta es lo que se pueda "cocer" entre "bambalinas" y que nos llega con "cuentagotas" a unos pocos "privilegiados" que andamos buscando aquí y allá, un día sí y otro también... Por ejemplo, ya que aportas el enlace sobre el Oro de Afganistán, te has preguntado alguna vez dónde fue a parar el tesoro persa "moderno" y que, según lo último que me ha llegado, anda por Tailandia con posible destino a... ¿Hong Kong? Curioso y muy "llamativo" cuando en "teoría" debería estar controlado por los americanos...

La intervención americana, Spielzeug, en Afganistán tuvo varios motivos, independientemente de los geopolíticos y otros ya comentados, y uno de los más importantes se llama: FINANCIACIÓN... Me explico: cuando EE.UU./OTAN llegaron o invadieron Afganistán, éste país prácticamente NO producía Droga y mucho menos la exportaba. En cambio, a partir de la "occidentalización", su cultivo alcanzó proporciones NUNCA vistas... ¿Quién la ha estado "protegiendo" y transportando para su comercialización? Obvio... ¿No?

Por cierto, Muchas Gracias Spielzeug por el enlace de Afganistán y que desconocía. No lo he leído aún, pero lo tengo en "favoritos" y ya me lo leeré con calma. Soy un apasionado de la Historia y aprovecho para recordar que Alejandro Magno se casó con Roxana que era una princesa bactriana. De hecho, las campañas de Alejandro se desarrollaron en Bactria (Afganistán) y Sogdiana (Uzbekistán). Para aquellos interesados en este tema aconsejo el libro "La campaña afgana", de Steven Pressfield.

Y, antes de dejarlo, voy a recordar algo que muchos NO conocen, pero que me enlaza de alguna manera con mi comentario de hoy y de las "dificultades" que Rusia va a encontrarse... El 10 de Mayo de 2006, Putin declaró que Rusia debía establecer una Bolsa Petrolera en Rublos, por tanto esto es casi tan viejo como las judías con chorizo...

- Putin proposes creation of ruble-denominated oil, gas exchange

Y Spielzeug en lo que estamos de acuerdo es en lo que decían los romanos: "Auro loquente omnis oratiu inanis est."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vamos a proseguir el debate con Spieltzeug...

Spieltzeug, fíjate en esta JOYA que te enlazo a continuación y observarás cómo varios economistas americanos, especialmente Jude Wanniski, aconsejaron a Rusia la adopción del Patrón Oro para el Rublo y estamos hablando de los tiempos de Gorbachov... Realmente, estos economistas americanos se lo tomaron muy en serio y buscaban de hecho revertir la situación en los EE.UU. para volver a su vez al Patrón Oro. En el fondo, lo que estaría haciendo ahora Putin es adaptarse a lo entonces propuesto.

- FYI-980901 A Kick in the Pants

Y acabo de leerme los datos procedentes del Banco Central de Rusia y el 1 de Febrero indica que sus reservas de divisas internacionales se situaban en 371.559 millones de Dólares y el Oro suponía unos 51.379 millones de Dólares. Por consiguiente, éste representa el 13,82% del total. Entiendo que sigue siendo una cifra baja para respaldar a un posible Rublo Oro...

Sin embargo, las autoridades rusas están comprando Oro a un ritmo que no supera ningún otro Banco Central (ni el de China) y también lo están haciendo varios de los países de la Unión Aduanera con Rusia con Kazajistán a la cabeza... Y me pregunto: ¿Sería posible que Rusia pretendiera extender ese Rublo Oro en su zona de "influencia"?
No hace falta decir que las monedas más devaluadas del mundo forman parte de la misma: al Rublo ruso hay que unir el Manat de Turkmenistán, el Somoni de Tayikistán, el Dram de Armenia, el Som de Kirguistán, el Tenga de Kazajistán, etc.

Por cierto, me he fijado que las cuenta de MPs del Sberbank tienen un cierto parecido a la composición de los ETFs dedicados a los mismos, pero con ciertas particularidades. Por ejemplo, indican que están referenciados a los MPs, pero sin que conste forma de verificarlos, es decir número de lingote, formato (moneda, lingote, etc.), fabricante, etc. Al menos, son bastante "transparentes" en cuanto a las características del "producto" y, evidentemente, pueden responder físicamente a los exigibles físicos que tendrán que pagar los impuestos pertinentes, pero dejan claro que NO hay IVA si NO se recurre a los mismos, por tanto hablamos de "metal papel". Visto esto, pienso que de alguna manera el Gobierno ruso busca mantener la "estabilidad" del Rublo que se encuentra dentro de esa cuenta y, de paso, utilizar el dinero para adquirir Oro físico para las arcas estatales. Bien mirado, tiene sentido... ¿No?

En fin, Spielzeug, en otro momento ya seguiré con el tema.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2016 at 07:43 ----------

Edito: Os enlazo una información que me hizo llegar ayer un amigo y que acabo de leer ahora. Bien, de alguna manera os he actualizado los datos en mi último comentario, es decir que la noticia se refiere a Enero y yo ya os indico el mes de Febrero. Aprovecho para decir también que, despues de analizar los datos, la subida experimentada en las reservas de divisas viene exclusivamente por la partida del Oro...

- ¡Atención: Rusia se convierte en el mayor comprador mundial de oro! - OroInformación

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Mar 2016)

Guillermo Barba publicaba ayer un artículo en el que a través de recientes entrevistas que había hecho al analista e inversor Peter Schiff y el empresario mexicano Hugo Salinas Price componía un artículo "ESTADOS UNIDOS: VUELTA AL PATRÓN ORO O LA RUINA"; no va más allá de los que se ha dicho en este foro; pero tiene interés por coincidir los argumentos de ambos con varias de las ideas del outsider de Donald Trump, al cual no le tengo ninguna simpatía - Soy de Bernie Sanders -, es curiosa la enorme coincidencia ... tal sea USA el que de la vuelta de tuerca:
El artículo:
ESTADOS UNIDOS: VUELTA AL PATRÓN ORO O LA RUINA - Guillermo Barba


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, esa táctica del colapso económico-financiero que alcanza después al socio-pollítico, y a veces van de la "mano", se ha experimentado con éxito en muchas ocasiones. De hecho, el desmembramiento de la URSS y otros países (Yugoeslavia, etc.) lo podemos ver de esa "forma".
> 
> (...)
> 
> La intervención americana, Spielzeug, en Afganistán tuvo varios motivos, independientemente de los geopolíticos y otros ya comentados, y uno de los más importantes se llama: FINANCIACIÓN... Me explico: cuando EE.UU./OTAN llegaron o invadieron Afganistán, éste país prácticamente NO producía Droga y mucho menos la exportaba. En cambio, a partir de la "occidentalización", su cultivo alcanzó proporciones NUNCA vistas... ¿Quién la ha estado "protegiendo" y transportando para su comercialización? Obvio... ¿No?



Fernando, las drogas ademas de financiacion tiene otro objetivo que se enmarca en el intento de degradacion economica y social del enemigo para que colapse desde dentro. Nada nuevo en la historia: los opiaceos como arma ya fueron utilizados por la misma elite y para el mismo fin hace mas de un siglo en las guerras del opio:



> Pero existe una categoría de extranjeros malhechores que fabrican opio y lo traen a nuestro país para venderlo, incitando a los necios a destruirse a sí mismos, simplemente con el fin de sacar provecho. (...)*ahora el vicio se ha extendido por todas partes y el veneno va penetrando cada vez más profundamente *(...) Por este motivo, hemos decidido castigar con penas muy severas a los mercaderes y a los fumadores de opio, con el fin de poner término definitivamente a la propagación de este vicio.(...) Todo opio que se descubre en China se echa en aceite hirviendo y se destruye. En lo sucesivo, todo barco extranjero que llegue con opio a bordo será incendiado (...) Lin Hse Tsu. Carta a la reina Victoria. 1839.5



Para gestionar las ganancias generadas por el opio se creo un banco que tiene mucha relacion con los metales preciosos y miembro del Gold Fixing: el HSBC (que por cierto se ha visto envuelto desde sus origines en numerosos escandalos sobre el lavado de dinero procedente del narcotrafico)

La estrategia del opio en Afganistan es una repeticion de la historia (estan faltos de ideas) y un intento de degradar las sociedades donde la introducen, justamente en aquellos paises que le desafian monetariamente y comparten frontera con el pais productor:






Rusia esta especialmente afectada por el problema de la heroina (entre 30.000 y 40.000 jovenes rusos mueren al anyo de sobredosis, sin necesidad de usar armas convencionales) y desde 2009 es un problema de seguridad nacional. 
Si vemos las declaraciones del responsable de la lucha antidroga rusa, se ven paralelismos con la Carta de Lin Hse Tsu a la reina victoria y lo conscientes que son de que se esta utilizando como una arma:
Speech by Director of the Russian FDSC Victor Ivanov At the plenary meeting of the 56th Session of the CND UN March 11, 2013, Vienna




> The experience of free *sales of opium in China in the 19th century by the British East India Company was a clear illustration of a rapid extinction of a whole nation*.



Y tambien la funcion del lavado de dinero en el sistema financiero actual y los problemas que ocasiona este hecho a la hora de reformar el sistema financiero:
Viktor Ivanov Invokes Glass-Steagall, Calls for New Global Financial Architecture | LaRouchePAC


> "These [world drug] centers are the origin of narco-money, which is an inalienable part of the current system and generates the inevitable world economic and financial crisis, preventing the world from adopting a new financial architecture.''




-----------------



fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, hay algo que es INCUESTIONABLE y es que el Oro ha sido irrelevante desde 1971, cuando los EE.UU. decidieron faltar a su "palabra" (¡una vez más!) y decidieron la NO conversión en Oro del USD. De esta manera, Nixon puso punto final hasta ahora al Patrón Oro.



Aqui estamos en desacuerdo. El cambio de Nixon supone unicamente que el dolar dejaba de tener un cambio fijo respecto al dolar a flotar frente a el (por mucho que se insista en _cambiar la percepcion _de la gente es el oro quien flota frente al dolar). Es tan estrategico como siempre ya que refleja el envilecimiento del dolar (de ahi la necesisdad de suprimir su precio, ventas concertadas de fisico por parte de los bancos centrales, ventas de oro papel sin cobertura para tirar el precio...). Tan estrategico que como apuntas Rusia y su orbita son los mayores compradores de oro, que Alemania lo repatria, etc. 

-----



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y el Rublo actual, Spielzeug, NO entra en esa consideración y sólo falta ver lo que se pierde en el cambio y las comisiones cuando intentas adquirir Rublos "físicos". Y esto te lo digo desde la experiencia personal e incluso creo que paketazo también estuvo interesado en ello.



Parece que no estan interesados en que salgan rublos de Rusia sino todo lo contrario... Otra medida que sigue el mismo objetivo:
TASS: Business & Economy - Russia 

porque no facilitan que salgan rublos al exterior? 

-*Exportar en rublos supondra a medio plazo que todos los rublos en el extranjero vuelvan a Rusia* al tener balanza comercial positiva
-Cuando no haya rublos en el extranjero y se necesiten para pagar las importaciones rusas, *la forma de conseguirlos es vender oro *en el mercado de oro fisico denominado en rublos donde son todo facilidades y absoluta liquidez para conseguirlos si das oro a cambio.

En este esquema, no hay un patron oro en el sentido de un cambio fijo del rublo respecto al oro pero cumple su objetivo: obliga a liquidar reservas en dolares para conseguir oro (u otra divisa con la que conseguirlo). Esa es la pesadilla de la Fed ya que supone el colapso del dolar como moneda de reserva y es la forma de vencer a una potencia nuclear.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Bueno, esta noche veré de ampliar mi respuesta a lo que comentas y, de momento, dejo unos "apuntes":

- Existe una opinión "conspirativa" y con bastante fundamento que indica que EE.UU./OTAN formarían parte del entramado del contrabando de la Heroína de Afganistán. Eso tiene mucho sentido tanto desde el punto de vista "financiero" como del geopolítico. Ahí estoy de acuerdo con la "exportación" a países problemáticos para la política de Washington.

- Las Guerras del Opio de China tuvieron como objetivo fundamental hacerse con la Plata que éste país poseía. Luego, hay otras consideraciones, pero la principal -para mí- fue esa.

- Insisto en lo que expresaba en TERMINOS de Economía y Finanzas: NO se aprecia que el Oro haya tenido relevancia en las transacciones comerciales internacionales. Eso está ahí y NO puedes aportar datos verificables de que no sea así. Otra cosa muy distinta puede ser lo que NO se "ve" y que podríamos encuadrar en lo que se conoce como "doble contabilidad", "dinero negro", etc. Aquí SÍ que existe una Economía "paralela" asociada a dinero "sucio" en el que el Oro puede tener una importancia relevante... Sin embargo, y es a lo que me refería, el Petróleo que puedan comprar España, Alemania o cualquier otro país se hace en una divisa, preferentemente el USD, y NO en Oro.

- Spielzeug, tú puedes conseguir un mejor cambio por tus EUR y USD en las calles de Moscú que al cambio "oficial" y esa es una característica que tienen las divisas "débiles", ya sea el Rublo, la Lira Turca, el Real Brasileño, etc. NO, no tengo la percepción de que la gente valore al Rublo y sólo falta ver su evolución contra el USD. Que es un "anacronismo", pues SÍ, a fin de cuentas la Deuda de Rusia vs PIB es prácticamente "simbólica" y eso debiera reflejarse en su moneda, pero la realidad es la que ES...

- Hay algo, Spielzeug, en lo que debieras "profundizar" y ese es uno de los principales escollos que encuentran las autoridades rusas para articular un Rublo basado en el Patrón Oro. ¿A qué me refiero? A la ESPECULACIÓN que se cebaría en una moneda que todo el mundo querría tener, pero que por ese lado tendría una fuerte debilidad. Te insisto en que las reservas de Oro NO son suficientes para llevar esta iniciativa a buen puerto, a no ser que Rusia se lo esté planteando en un escenario de cierto bloqueo de larga duración y aplicarlo en su país y zonas de "influencia" (Euroasia).

- Spielzeug, en las reservas de divisas rusas hay un fortísimo peso en el USD y Acciones... muy por encima de las reservas de Oro de que disponen. Por tanto, el Banco Central de Rusia NO deja de tener la misma MIERDA que tienen otros...

Y pasando a otra cosa, y más acorde con la "línea" del hilo, dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - El gran fraude académico: la financiarización de la economía

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (10 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Hay algo, Spielzeug, en lo que debieras "profundizar" y ese es uno de los principales escollos que encuentran las autoridades rusas para articular un Rublo basado en el Patrón Oro. ¿A qué me refiero? A la ESPECULACIÓN que se cebaría en una moneda que todo el mundo querría tener, pero que por ese lado tendría una fuerte debilidad. Te insisto en que las reservas de Oro NO son suficientes para llevar esta iniciativa a buen puerto, a no ser que Rusia se lo esté planteando en un escenario de cierto bloqueo de larga duración y aplicarlo en su país y zonas de "influencia" (Euroasia).



Fernando, el esquema petro-rublo-oro no requiere de un cambio fijo del rublo con el oro (lo que llamas patron oro) para cumplir su funcion: que los paises con balanza comercial negativa tengan que liquidar oro por rublos al cambio que haya en el momento



fernandojcg dijo:


> - Spielzeug, en las reservas de divisas rusas hay un fortísimo peso en el USD y Acciones... muy por encima de las reservas de Oro de que disponen. Por tanto, el Banco Central de Rusia NO deja de tener la misma MIERDA que tienen otros...



El banco central ruso tiene el monopolio de fabricar rublos con los que consigue oro en este esquema:

1. Compra la produccion nacional de oro con rublos. El oro lo vende a los bancos comerciales que lo distribuyen a la poblacion rusa mediante las cuentas denominadas en metales comentadas anteriormente (con penalizaciones para redimir la cuenta para evitar que el oro salga del sistema financiero y pueda servir como colateral de prestamos)

2. Provee de rublos al mercado al donde tendra que acudir quien tenga balanza comercial negativa con Rusia para liquidar oro a cambio de los rublos que pide Rusia para exportar sus recursos estrategicos

3. En este esquema, el banco central ruso puede decidir la tasa de cambio del rublo pagando mas o menos rublos por el oro en funcion del mercado y evitar la especulacion derivada de un cambio fijo con el oro.


Por otro lado insisto: siempre se puede poner un cambio fijo respecto al oro. El cambio sera diferente en funcion de la cantidad de fiat en circulacion respecto al oro existente en los balances. Podria ser un cmbio de 100 rublos 1 gr. o 10.000 rublos 1gr (dependiendo de la relacion que haya entre oros y rublos). El problema es que el sistema de cambio fijo quiebra si se emiten mas rublos que oro y no pueden ser redimidos a la cantidad establecida.
Pero ya digo que (al menos en este momento de la agenda rusa) los tiros no van por ahi: la idea es que los paises neutrales o aliados liquiden sus reservas de dolares para conseguir oro. Esto es algo que esos paises haran por la ley de Gresham: liquidaran primero la moneda mala (el dolar) para conseguir oro antes que liquidar sus propias reservas de oro para conseguir rublos de forma que el dolar deje de ser moneda de reserva para pasar el oro a ocupar su lugar

Tal vez en una segunda fase se plantee una moneda redimible a cambio fijo pero por ahora no veo que vaya por ahi la cosa...


---------------------

Otra noticia a comentar:
Monetary policy decisions


> 10 March 2016
> 
> At today’s meeting the Governing Council of the ECB took the following monetary policy decisions:
> 
> ...


----------



## oinoko (10 Mar 2016)

Hoy tocaba reunión del Banco Central Europeo y sesión de televisión de Super Mario, y no ha defraudado, ha sacado la artillería pesada, y han quemado mucha de la poca polvora que les quedaba: han subido la cuota de impresión de papelitos de 60.000 millones a 80.000 millones y ha bajado todos los tipos que se podían bajar.

Siempre he pensado que todas estas medidas sólo sirven para inflar de dinero gratis las carteras de unos pocos y generar unas cuantas burbujas más. Sin reformas estructurales serías y concertadas entre todos los países de la U.E (y no sólo recortes de sueldos y prestaciones), el imprimir dinero es sólo retrasar la pelota mientras se hace más gorda. Pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.

Lo que me ha sorprendido es que ha sido *pan para por la mañana y hambre para por la tarde*. Los mercados parecían explotar cuando se han anunciado las medidas poco antes de las dos de la tarde y, pasada la euforia han empezado a bajar a partir de las tres, para estar al cierre, igual o peor que antes. En el caso del DAX mucho peor que antes. Después de subir un 3% ha acabado bajando un 2,35% , es decir, más de un 5% de bajada en sólo dos horas. Cada vez que se anuncian medidas de este tipo los efectos en los mercados duran menos




Cuando se pierda la confianza en que estos oráculos de la economía, conocidos como banqueros centrales, puedan mantener las cosas bajo control, será cuando esto reviente, y la impresión que me da es que ese momento cada vez está mas cerca.

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (10 Mar 2016)

Pasaos por este hilo que he abierto sobre un bullion para España
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-fnmt-no-saca-moneda-bullion-condiciones.html

¿Se podría pedir de alguna manera a la FNMT que hiciera un bullion en condiciones como tiene Austria con sus filarmónicas? Sería crea un símbolo para el país y permitiría ahorrar en oro a los españoles con más facilidad.

Por otro lado, creo que a corto plazo el precio del oro baja.


----------



## veismuler (10 Mar 2016)

Que habla Draghi?...Algunos se meten una dosis de realidad escuchando en youtube a Ron Paul y a George Carlin...Esto es contrainformación pura y dura...je, je
Voy a escuchar un par de videos suyos...un saludo y gracias por vuestras colaboraciones/debate...


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Spielzeug: Esta noche comentaré lo que me has dejado...

# oinoko: Hoy no he podido estar pendiente de los mercados y hace unos minutos he mirado por encima lo sucedido en ellos... ¡Flipante! la vuelta que se ha dado en el mercado de valores y también lo sucedido en otros activos: Divisas, Bonos y los MPs. Yo tenía una percepción bastante negativa hacia éstos últimos antes de la comparecencia de Draghi, pero está claro que su comportamiento posterior está "descontando" lo que está "descontando"...

Vamos a ver, oinoko, las medidas adoptadas hoy por Draghi son muy "contundentes", pero me parece que la "barra libre" se interpreta como que se ha acabado la "munición" para el BCE y el "mañana" es el "mañana", por tanto caldo de cultivo para la especulación y la incertidumbre...

Quizás, de estas medidas se intente ganar tiempo y apuntalar los "pufos" que existen en el Sistema bancario italiano y alemán...

El "problema", oinoko, es que un "reventón" de un día para otro puede ser más que DAÑINO y nada beneficioso para la mayor parte de la gente. Que tú, yo y otros vayamos bien "cubiertos" no quita para que también tuviéramos problemas y yo preferiría una mejor "transición" a un "hundimiento"...

Y lo que queda claro es que el ahorro conservador va a estar fuertemente reprimido y tendremos que seguir haciendo "maravillas" si lo hacemos de espaldas a los mercados financieros.

# crufel: Sin animo de menospreciar lo que nos comenta, le diré que los que andamos por aquí ya hace tiempo que jugamos en otra "división" en relación a lo que nos dice... La FNMT no tiene interés en lo que Vd. propone y tampoco la gente corriente en España tampoco está por la labor. Aquí existe mucha incultura financiera y nada que ver con la que poseen en otros países centroeuropeos, aunque en éstos también cada vez menos... porque uno no entiende a qué le da "valor" la gente, bueno aparte del Iphone que esté de "moda"...

Y yo no soy muy optimista para el Oro en el corto plazo, pero tengo que reconocer que tiene una fortaleza que me está impresionando. Esperaba, y está escrito, un cambio de tendencia en 2016, pero no esa "fuerza" a estas alturas del año... A finales, es posible que veamos precios muy interesantes y teniendo en cuenta que tampoco dejan alternativas al ahorro conservador...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2016)

Os dejo un artículo interesante.

La advertencia oculta detrÃ¡s de la ratio oro/plata

gracias por los aportes, a ver si saco algo de tiempo para escribir algo por aquí respecto a vuestras apreciaciones.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Sigo sin "verlo"... la verdad. Un Petro (+ Gas)-Rublo-Oro es más complejo que implantar un Patrón Oro y pienso que las autoridades rusas podrían ir más en esta dirección. De hecho, Putin lo ha tenido en la cabeza desde que accedió al Poder y, además, hay precedentes defensivos por parte de la extinta URSS o no recordamos cómo nacieron los "Eurodólares"...

Ahora bien, si me incorporas el tema de la Balanza comercial negativa, ¿cómo lo tendría que hacer Rusia? Lo digo porque en la situación actual, ya puedes descartar a una buena parte de los socios comerciales del "Eje" EE.UU/UE/Japón + aliados y aquí incluyo a buena parte de los países árabes que tienen "pasta"... ¿Qué nos queda entonces? China, India, Singapur y muy poco más: Azerbayán, Kazajistán, Turmenistán... Bolivia, Argentina, Venezuela... Argelia y otros países africanos de poca entidad... Irak, Irán...

En fin, en ese supuesto, nos iríamos más a la "teoría" que sostengo de que podría tratarse de un movimiento defensivo y cerrado a unos determinados ámbitos geográficos. Y esa sería la respuesta a ese bloqueo que apuntaba como posible en el tiempo y más bien corto si todo sigue como hasta ahora... donde recordemos que hay un "impasse" en la política exterior americana y que está más pendiente de lo que suceda en las próximas elecciones generales de su país... y ya vemos las "alternativas" más probables: Clinton o Trump... Todo cambiaría con Sanders, pero parece que NO "interesa".

Mira, Spielzeug, hay algo que NO se puede obviar y es que el Rublo hoy en una moneda que NADIE quiere... Vamos a los fríos datos: en sus anteriores máximos del 1 de Abril de 2011 cotizaba a 0,365 en relación al USD y hoy ha cerrado a 0,014... es decir que arrastra una caída del -96%. Si esto no es un auténtico DESASTRE ya me dirás qué es...

Volvamos a ese Patrón Oro en Rusia y a los inconvenientes que yo le veo y no soy el único, ni mucho menos...

- Durante una etapa de recesión económica el Rublo podría arrastrar el precio del Oro hacia abajo con ella.

- Los "inversores" podrían intercambiar sus existencias de Rublos de Oro físico y, por lo tanto, facilitar el saqueo de las reservas de Oro de Rusia y que NO son tan abundantes... De esto que comento tenemos un precedente en el Colapso del Oro de Londres en 1968.

- Y la más importante: EE.UU. NO aceptaría el declive y probable destrucción de su moneda...

Sin embargo, está claro que si obviamos lo apuntado, el Rublo podría convertirse en un refugio de estabilidad y es razonable pensar que su ejemplo sería seguido por otros Bancos Centrales fuertes y sólidos como los de Suiza, Noruega o Singapur. Evidentemente, en ese punto creo que China también movería "pieza"...

Tampoco veo, Spielzeug, esa "convertibilidad" del Oro vs Rublo y más cómo está éste último y ya te he dado un buen ejemplo... Sólo sería factible en un espacio que incluiría a Rusia, su "órbita" y poco más...

En fin, en cualquier caso, es lo que ahora opino y es susceptible de cambiar en función de lo que se vaya produciendo en el concierto mundial y, especialmente, en el europeo... Creo que es aquí donde los EE.UU. han decidido el "escenario" para la "confrontación" y tiene Cojones que los "lideres" europeos sean CIEGOS a este hecho o, más bien, que sean tan HdP de aceptarlo.

Y dejo esto...

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/03/98-reservas-oro-bce-oro-allocated/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2016)

Esto es algo que algunos estamos viendo venir...

- World War 3 is about to Begin: 120 Countries Amassing Troops! (MEDIA BLACKOUT) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Atinado artículo...

- Paro: El helicóptero Draghi se estrella contra los bajos salarios. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (11 Mar 2016)

Saludos compañeros!

La que ha liado el BCE ayer va a traer traca! 

La gente media comienza a darse cuenta de que la economía no marcha tan bien como nos lo pretenden hacer ver.

Hoy un compañero de trabajo que no sabe nada de estos menesteres me dijo "Joder tío, no entiendo lo que ha hecho ayer el BCE... si las cosas marchan _tan bien_, que necesidad tienen de abaratar aún mas el precio del dinero?

Igual este año vemos el guano gordo.

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: Sigo sin "verlo"... la verdad. Un Petro (+ Gas)-Rublo-Oro es más complejo que implantar un Patrón Oro y pienso que las autoridades rusas podrían ir más en esta dirección. De hecho, Putin lo ha tenido en la cabeza desde que accedió al Poder y, además, hay precedentes defensivos por parte de la extinta URSS o no recordamos cómo nacieron los "Eurodólares"...



Fernando, te pongo la secuencia de acontecimientos (accion-reaccion) ante el desafio que plantea Rusia y unas preguntas al respecto:

-21 octubre 2013: Rusia anuncia la puesta en marcha de un mercado de oro denominado en rublos. Porque quiere un mercado de oro denominado en rublos teniendo en cuenta que la produccion interna la compra el banco central imprimiendo rublos? 

-21 noviembre 2013: euromaidan en Ucrania de marcado caracter rusofobico para provocar la entrada militar en el conflicto

-Marzo -abril 2014 primeres sanciones y aviso de que se extenderan a los sectores estrategicos de petroleo y gas

- Mayo 2014: Rusia anuncia que sus empresas estatales estrategicas facturaran en rublos. Que necesidad tienen las empresas estatales de pedir exclusivamente rublos que su banco central puede imprimir a voluntad?

-Junio 2014 Comienzo de las medidas destinadas a contrarrestar la agenda rusa (boicot a las empresas estatales implicadas en el esquema ruso) y comienza la caida de los precios de la energia (misma estrategia que en los 80s)

----------

Sobre las dificultades de implantar la facturacion en rublos (al final en negrita, la opinion del ministro de finanzas: las dificultades compensan los beneficios):
Russia Wants Exporters Paid in Rubles | Business | The Moscow Times



> The idea of major exporters being paid in rubles rather than dollars has been gaining ground in recent weeks in response to sanctions imposed by the West on officials and companies over Russia's annexation of Crimea and an uprising in Ukraine's east.
> 
> "Here there are certain risks, but we are preparing a mechanism, we are working on it," Finance Minister Anton Siluanov told reporters during a visit to Russia's Baltic enclave of Kaliningrad.
> 
> ...



Repito: nadie esta hablando de un rublo convertible en oro a cambio fijo al menos en esta fase de la agenda rusa. Lo que parece claro es que existe una agenda rusa de caracter monetario que obliga a EEUU a tomar medidas al respecto orientadas a que no tenga balanza comercial positiva ya que este esquema amenaza la hegemonia del dolar.

---------

Respecto a las "mayores maniobras militares de la historia", en mi opinion, no van a traducirse en confrontacion directa entre estados nucleares sino en conflictos "proxy" inscritos en un territorio dentro de un marco de guerra asimetrica (Ucrania, Libia, Siria, Yemen...). En esto espero no equivocarme o sino entramos en un no-escenario :cook:

Solo comentar que para cambiar la percepcion del conflicto que es la base de la nueva doctrina militar tanto de EEUU como de Rusia, las armas convencionales no son efectivas:
http://www.tradoc.army.mil/tpubs/pams/TP525-3-1.pdf
La nueva doctrina de guerra americana adaptandose a la complejidad requerida en la guerra de IV generacion. Poniendo especial enfasis en la percepcion del conflicto ya que el tanto elenemigo, como el terreno y las alianzas son desconocidos, cambiantes y se mimetizan en el terreno

Aqui tenemos a Putin amenazando con utilizar esta doctrina militar para desestabilizar a Europa (junio 2014):
Putin: Europa braucht


> "Europa necesita una red de seguridad frente a escenarios como el de Libia, Siria, Irak y Ucrania"
> 
> Menciona que los intentos de desestabilizacion son mas efectivos en paises con problemas economicos e instituciones politicas debiles como los de la antigua orbita rusa pero que *en Europa occidental existen tambien diferencias etnicas y sociales que pueden radicalizarse en cualquier momento*.
> 
> Segun Putin, esas diferencias son "el caldo de cultivo para crear el conflicto y aumentar el extremismo por parte de actores externos con el objetivo de desequilibrar la situacion social y politica provocando un cambio de poder, ilegitimo y antidemocratico".



Bajo esta doctrina militar que busca cambiar la percepcion del conflicto para provocar un cambio en el poder que resulte favorable a tus intereses, las "armas" a utilizar son otras. Por ejemplo, es mas efectivo (y barato) infiltrar unos cuantos agentes especiales que se dediquen a violar a las mujeres locales como forma de radicalizar a la sociedad para que la poblacion se rebele contra la politica migratoria de sus elites y explote los conflictos latentes (feminismo vs multiculturalismo). Obviamente no lo puedo probar pero encaja perfectamente y en concreto esta noticia personalmente me dice que por ahi va la cosa:
Angebliche Vergewaltigung: Russland wirft deutschen Behörden Vertuschung vor - FOCUS Online

la (supuesta) violacion de una nina rusa por parte de refugiados se tradujo en que la comunidad rusa empezo una "caza al refugiado" como represalia, mostrando una imagen de comunidad unida donde se protejen unos a otros y sirvio para que Rusia acusase a Berlin de no proteger a sus ciudadanos. Si vieses el efecto que tuvo este hecho en el "orgullo" de los alemanes... las redes sociales y los foros estaban al rojo vivo... y la situacion social en Alemania es explosiva con manifestaciones y contramanifestaciones que pueden escalar en cualquier momento (y de hecho serian facilmente escalables por agentes externos que las radicalicen con algun muerto...). Por ahora, se ha producido un cambio de percepcion por parte de la poblacion que favorece al AfD un partido que esta en contra de las sanciones contra Rusia y que tiene una politica monetaria que quiere una moneda fuerte (no por nada su fiente de financiacion hasta que se lo prohibieron era la venta de oro de inversion :fiufiu

La prensa oficial, decia que era toda la historia de la nina violada es propaganda rusa... mira que me fio poco de los mass media pero esta vez si que creo que es cierto, el problema es que en Alemania la credibilidad en los medios esta bajo minimos, tanta propaganda antirusa ha provocado saturacion y esta version no resulto creible para la poblacion que esta harta de que se culpe de Rusia de todos sus males (les paso como al pastorcillo mentiroso... )


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Me ha resultado muy interesante el comentario que aportas y me voy a esperar al lunes/martes para responderte al mismo. Más que nada porque requiere de tiempo y preciso de una información que he recabado a mis amigos rusos. La misma, quizás, nos proporcione argumentos más sólidos a nuestras posturas y que explicarían la "relantización" que observo en Rusia en su intento de aplicar un programa económico-financiero basado en el Patrón Oro...

¿Por qué hablo de "relantización"? Pues una respuesta a tus preguntas también sería una pregunta: ¿Por qué se paralizó el Proyecto Doble Aguila que quería impulsar Putin? Te recuerdo que fue en el período de Marzo/Abril de 2014 y que no me mencionas, a pesar de su importancia. Para quienes no sepan a lo que me refiero, se trataba de una moneda de Oro de 5 Rublos que Putin quería imponer como soporte en las transacciones comerciales internacionales y que era una reimplantación del Oro = Rublo basado en Oro = Divisa alternativa al Petrodólar...

Esa "andanada" de Putin fue respondida por quienes "MANDAN" con un fortísimo ataque contra el Rublo y que se inició el 1 de Junio de 2014 y que ha llevado a su hundimiento como divisa... además, del derrumbe en el precio del Petróleo que nos comentas... ¡Qué puta "CASUALIDAD" en las fechas! ¿Qué es lo que sucedió realmente para que Putin se viera "frenado" en sus intenciones? Yo NO tengo una respuesta convincente a esta cuestión... Quizás, en aquellos momentos, su puesta en práctica suponía que los americanos lo considerasen una "declaración de Guerra" y Putin suele ser muy prudente en sus movimientos, fuera de sus "calentones" verbales (hace pocos días tuvo uno muy fuerte hacia Erdogan...). La "alternativa" que contemplo es que Putin está intentando conseguir tiempo para que sea su Minería "orera" la que esté preparada para hacer frente a ese hipotético bloqueo que se extendería también hacia el Oro que pudiera importar (aunque con dinero las "fronteras" NO existen...) y por esa nueva "línea" que abro busco una determinada información que me puedan aportar estos amigos rusos.

Vamos a ver, Spielzeug, el pasado año yo tuve acceso a algunos documentos de la OTAN donde advertían de que eran previsibles avalanchas de refugiados fomentadas por el EI, aparte de "otras" cosas... ¿Hicieron algo los políticos de la UE para adelantarse a los acontecimientos? Un NO categórico, por tanto o son unos absolutos inútiles o no tienen ninguna capacidad de decisión y son simples "marionetas" de determinados poderes, aunque más bien son ambas cosas.

Este tema de la Geopolítica y derivaciones militares, socio-políticas, etc. que has planteado me ha interesado mucho y ya te digo que en pocos días lo abordaré con una cierta "profundidad". Mientras, este fin de semana iré colocando distintas informaciones que están en "espera"...

Por cierto, Spielzeug, te dejo esto que a buen seguro te interesará y te servirá para tus trabajos... Fíjate en el "Proyecto Natalka" y que está en un enlace del lateral derecho.

- Polyus Gold

Y, Spielzeug, "aparco" este -para mí- interesante debate que llevamos y que nos hace esforzarnos en buscar argumentos, ya no solo que apoyen lo que podamos opinar sobre el particular, sino que ambos ampliamos nuestros conocimientos, a fin de cuentas tú y yo somos simples buscadores de "verdades"... ¿No?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-mar-2016 at 15:28 ----------

Edito: Spielzeug, aparte del debate que llevamos, no está de más decirte que tú puedes enlazar aquí aquellas informaciones que consideres de interés, ya sean sobre el Oro, China... en fin, lo que te apetezca. En este hilo encontrarás gente a la que le gustará leerte e incluso debatir contigo y dentro de una "atmósfera" muy peculiar que hemos creado dentro del mismo y que se desmarca totalmente de la tónica imperante en el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (11 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Spielzeug: Me ha resultado muy interesante el comentario que aportas y me voy a esperar al lunes/martes para responderte al mismo. Más que nada porque requiere de tiempo y preciso de una información que he recabado a mis amigos rusos. La misma, quizás, nos proporcione argumentos más sólidos a nuestras posturas y que explicarían la "relantización" que observo en Rusia en su intento de aplicar un programa económico-financiero basado en el Patrón Oro...
> 
> ¿Por qué hablo de "relantización"? Pues una respuesta a tus preguntas también sería una pregunta: ¿Por qué se paralizó el Proyecto Doble Aguila que quería impulsar Putin? Te recuerdo que fue en el período de Marzo/Abril de 2014 y que no me mencionas, a pesar de su importancia. Para quienes no sepan a lo que me refiero, se trataba de una moneda de Oro de 5 Rublos que Putin quería imponer como soporte en las transacciones comerciales internacionales y que era una reimplantación del Oro = Rublo basado en Oro = Divisa alternativa al Petrodólar...
> 
> ...




Fernando, si ya sabían lo de los refugiados (yo pensaba que era una medida de presión de USA contra Alemania para que esta no firmara el Nordstream con Rusia), quiere decir eso que están intentado aplicar el Plan Kalergi de verdad?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Mar 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: No sé qué pensar, la verdad... pero tiene toda la "pinta" de que el "Plan Kalergi" estaría ya en su pleno apogeo. Y no sólo en Europa y dejo un enlace que puede no gustar a algunos, pero desde luego invita a la "reflexión"...

- Plan Kalergi: La destrucción de Europa y las personas Blancas | Legnalenja

Y eso que esto viene desde Argentina...

Bien, astur_burbuja, la Guerra de Siria comenzó a principios de 2011 y los "refugiados" han esperado a finales del Verano del 2015 para "descubrir" la existencia de Alemania... Vamos, que esto huele que APESTA... ¿A quién quieren engañar?

Me imagino que detrás de todo esto están los mismos que crearon el EI: los distintos Servicios de Inteligencia americanos más el MI6 británico, la Inteligencia Inter-Servicios de Pakistán (ISI) y la Inteligencia de Arabia Saudita (GIP). Y me falta en el "puzzle" lo que hayan "aportado" desde Israel...

Un día, astur_burbuja, habría que tocar el entramado que dio origen al EI... fíjate el tiempo que llevan los rusos bombardeando a estos HdP y qué no habrán metido ahí para que aún no hayan sido derrotados... Es que manda Cojones la "ceguera" que todo el mundo tiene respecto a este conflicto y las "consecuencias" que se van a derivar del mismo.

Lo malo de todo esto, amigo, es que si el "Plan Kalergi" existe realmente... ¿entonces damos también validez a las Cartas de Albert Pike?

En fin, ya veremos... Y os dejo esto otro...

- This 4,000-year old financial indicator says that a major crisis is looming – Sovereign Man

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿Casualidad o acierto? PIMCO anticipó todas las nuevas medidas del BCE - elEconomista.es

- Silver Peak Likely Only After Dow Index Crash And Major Bottom | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Impresionante el gráfico de las compras de Oro efectuadas por Rusia en los últimos años y eso COINCIDE con la llegada al Poder de Putin, de manera que es éste quien ha impulsado dichas compras y en consonancia con lo que venimos debatiendo estos días Spielzeug y yo...

- Crumbling U.S Empire Drives Russia and China to Move into Gold | Sol Palha | Safehaven.com

Y esto sobre los mercados de valores en EE.UU. En fin, quién no quiera verlo... allá él.

- Dangerous Stock Market - Here Are Warning Signs

Saludos.


----------



## Timetwister (12 Mar 2016)

¿En qué tiendas de Bruselas pagan bien las monedas bullion, a parte de Gold4ex (GlassFish Server Open Source Edition 3.0.1 - Error report


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2016)

Timetwister dijo:


> ¿En qué tiendas de Bruselas pagan bien las monedas bullion, a parte de Gold4ex (GlassFish Server Open Source Edition 3.0.1 - Error report



EuroGold, aunque más o menos como Gold4ex. Luego, en esa zona hay varias tiendas dedicadas a este menester.

Saludos.


----------



## Timetwister (12 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> EuroGold, aunque más o menos como Gold4x. Luego, en esa zona hay varias tiendas dedicadas a este menester.
> 
> Saludos.



Veo que incluso pagan un poco más que en Gold4ex  Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Can Gold Climb to $1400/oz? | The Daily Gold

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

No puedo estar más de acuerdo...

- Draghi ofrece a la euro zona un regalo que no necesita Por Reuters

Un auténtico insulto a la inteligencia...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ar-los-viajes-de-los-militares-a-rusia-e-iran

Je,je,je... Spielzeug, NO lo veas tan "imposible".

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...qbombardeo-nuclearq-cerca-de-la-frontera-rusa

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Rebelion. ¿Otra crisis financiera?

- Vozpópuli - La gran estafa legislativa que impide a la gente ganarse la vida

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Os dejo un interesante artículo y que apoya muchas de las "percepciones" y opiniones que he volcado aquí en los últimos días. Menos en lo de China y que dejo para el amigo Spielzeug, ya que yo de ese país me fío lo que me fío... Si mueve "ficha" lo hará cuando todo esté a "favor" y que es un "clásico" en la ambigüedad de ese país. Antes me parece que será Rusia quien se moverá en la "foto"...

- Gold And Silver

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Dejo un completo informe OFICIAL sobre cuál es la Doctrina militar vigente actualmente en Rusia y a la que hacia referencia el conforero Spielzeug. Bien, le servirá para sus estudios y también para aquellos que estén interesados en el tema. Y como "anécdota" su vigencia hasta ese año que tengo "marcado" en mi "calendario"... ¡2020!

- http://adam.curry.com/enc/20141228171800_russianfederationmilitarydoctrine.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Mar 2016)

Ahí os dejo el COT del Oro, Plata e Índice del Dólar...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - March 11, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Mar 2016)

levo poco tiempo en el foro, mis conocimientos son muy limitados, pero aun así quisiera que mostrar una hipótesis, mi hipótesis, con falta de rigor, conocimiento … pero aún así ahí va: “teorizo que el próximo mes de mayo el oro estará por encima de los 1800 dólares”; esta es mi argumentación:

A partir del 19 de abril, fecha en que el SGE (Shanghai Gold Exange) estrene el nuevo sistema de precios del oro denominados en yuanes, se acabó con la hegemonía sobre el precio del oro, se acabó con la fijación única de precio, se acabó con la convergencia en el mercado internacional.

Si el sistema financiero chino está dominado por el gobierno el precio que marque el SGE no dejará de estar en consonancia con los objetivos del propio gobierno chino.

Si el gobierno chino lleva años acumulando oro y fomentando su acumulación, evitando la venta al exterior, etc, etc ello nos lleva a deducir que el primer objetivo es aumentar la liquidez interbancaria del oro y promover creadores de mercado del oro chino: ””pero, pero … únicamente en su propio mercado””, pues si fuera para el mercado mundial entrarían en contradicción con los objetivos de sus últimos años y no hay pruebas de que estos hayan cambiado. Así que deduzco que para cumplir con lo anterior la SGE fijará un precio en yuanes muy superior al precio en dólares del mercado internacional, con esto conseguirán seguir con sus objetivos con las siguientes extensiones

1- Dado que toda la producción del oro de China pasa por el SGE el propio país estará beneficiado: las mineras de oro, la industria del oro, la población poseedora de oro, …
2 – El desacople del precio forzará un aumento espectacular de las compras de oro del exterior por parte de aquellos que pueden hacerlo desde China … como indica Unai: “lingotes LBMA desapareciendo a toda máquina desde Suiza (Metalor-Pamp-Valcambi-Argor) en dirección a China”.
3- Engrandecimiento del propio mercado de futuros, dado que esa fuerte subida dará alas a los contratos de futuros de la Shanghai Futures Exchange.
4 – Recapitalizará de sus bancos, sin revaluar el yuan, sin provocar inflación, …


Todo esto inducirá a una subida del precio del oro en el mercado internacional, inmediata, primero vendrá la noticia “China manipula el precio del oro”, durará un par de días, acto seguido una convergencia al precio fijado en el SGE, es decir una espectacular subida a 1800 dolares, seguido de subsecuentes subidas que vendrán marcadas por el precio que fije el SGE desde China.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 00:36 ----------

Los puntos que indico del 1 al 4 se deducen de la fijación de un precio en yuanes por parte de la SGE muy por encima del precio actual


----------



## Bucanero (14 Mar 2016)

Muy buenas. Os pongo algunas noticias de economía un tanto especiales pues salen de paginas un poco , digamos que alternativas, y si bien se deben de tomar con pinzas la información, quizás algo de fondo y de marea lleven. Como siempre un saludo a todos. 

Pdta. Que el oro suba no me asusta, si sube un poco, pero si sube mucho es que algo se cuece y gordo. Lo comento por lo de llegar a 1800 dolares como apuntan sobre el asunto de los chinos.

El FMI advierte de colapso económico global si no se toman medidas | Periodismo Alternativo

Leed con atención la definición del

Cuatro cosas que, si suceden, aseguran que ocurrirá el reseteo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: NO, no lo veo... ¿$1800 en Mayo? NO, "algo" muy FUERTE estaría pasando si se da ese precio en tan corto espacio de tiempo y eso, nos guste o no, NO sería NADA bueno para los que pisamos al calle... Lo mejor es que el precio del Oro vaya subiendo poco a poco y dé tiempo a una reorganización del Sistema monetario mundial, porque sino estamos abocados al peor de los escenarios...

Eso no quita, y lo he comentado en muchas ocasiones, para que los $1800 me sepan a "poco", es decir que yo espero un precio mucho más elevado y lo mismo en la Plata respecto a su cotización actual. Ya no hablo del Platino y del Paladio...

Teóricamente, el SGE debería impulsar el precio, pero yo prefiero esperar a que funcione con un horizonte temporal corto, es decir un año más o menos y después podremos comentar con una mejor perspectiva. Ahora sólo podemos elucubrar al respecto... Por tanto, tiempo al tiempo.

Entiendo que paketazo podría darte su opinión en cuanto al AT respecto al Oro en el largo plazo, pero entiendo que hasta que no se superen holgadamente los $1400 poco se puede prospeccionar... Y en cuanto a China vs Oro, Sipelzeug es un entendido en el tema y que yo no crea en ello no quiere decir que esté equivocado en relación a este asunto. Sin embargo, hace unos días leí unas declaraciones -creo- de un Ministro chino, y tengo que buscarlo porque apunta en esa determinada dirección, y a las que no presté mucha atención, vamos lo que yo llamo "leer por encima"...

# Spielzeug: Esta noche/madrugada "vuelvo" al debate. Ya tengo la información que recabé...

Y dejo esto...

- El suicidio de Draghi o cómo lo bueno es pésimo y viceversa. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Mar 2016)

“””NO, no lo veo... ¿$1800 en Mayo? NO, "algo" muy FUERTE estaría pasando si se da ese precio en tan corto espacio de tiempo y eso, nos guste o no, NO sería NADA bueno para los que pisamos al calle... Lo mejor es que el precio del Oro vaya subiendo poco a poco y dé tiempo a una reorganización del Sistema monetario mundial, porque sino estamos abocados al peor de los escenarios...” 

Intentaré buscar argumentos sólidos para la hipótesis; pero no estoy de acuerdo en que sea necesario el que tenga que pasar “algo” FUERTE , con el SGE subiendo fuertemente el precio tienen la excusa perfecta: “China manipula el mercado del oro”, sencillamente eso, con esa idea tan sencilla que "calará" tan fácilmente en los medios tapan esta situación al borde del abismo en la que nos encontramos, la idea infantil que quedará fijada en todo el mundo es que sube el precio del oro porque China está forzando la subida. 

Pero ya digo voy a tratar de buscar una sólida argumentación, queda poco tiempo y no he encontrado a nadie argumentando en esta línea

---------- Post added 14-mar-2016 at 14:38 ----------

Disculpad acaban de publicar algo más riguroso que lo mío en esta linea de hipótesis
Shanghai Shock April 2016: Yuan Based Gold Standard. | BlogFactory


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Pues, la verdad, tendrás que buscar unos argumentos mucho más sólidos que los que nos aportas, incluido el artículo enlazado y que contiene grandes errores. De alguna manera, entiendo que el mismo no deja de ser un "vende humos", ya que comentar unos $64.000 Onza es el equivalente a haberse bebido toda la cerveza y bastante "más" de la que me queda a mí hasta el fin de mis días... Para una película del Pato Donald (Tío Gilito) vale, pero si somos rigurosos es, sencillamente, "infumable".

Insisto, si el Oro sube a los $1800 de aquí a Mayo "algo" MUY FUERTE estaría pasando y las "consecuencias" no serían nada buenas ni para ti, ni para mí ni para nadie... Y, además, no parece que hayas elegido el mejor día para tu "pronóstico": hace unos minutos el Oro a $1246,10...

Mira, Charizato21, quizás en el foro el más "entendido" en el tema de China vs Oro sea Spielzeug e imagino que él te dará su impresión sobre lo que apuntas. Yo, de momento, me fijo más en Rusia y que es quien más claramente ha apuntado su intención de implantar una alternativa "orera" y con ciertas garantías, aparte de que es el único Banco Central del que tenemos una clara constancia y CONTRASTABLE de las compras que efectúa. Ahora mismo, el Banco Central de Rusia ocupa el primer lugar mundial en cuanto a compras y en la India y China las compras son realizadas por su ciudadanía.

A mí, en el caso de China, me resulta más llamativo el cambio efectuado en el "formato" al pasar de la Onza "clásica" a los " 30 gramos"... Luego, el tema de la Divisa no es tan importante fuera de las implicaciones geopolíticas, ya que para algo hay los seguros de cambio...

Resumiendo, Charizato21, es casi IMPOSIBLE que sea el precio que das para Mayo de este año... Y si se diera, pues lo dicho: no veas cómo estará el "patio"... Yo soy "metalero", pero también muy REALISTA.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: No hace tanto que comenté lo mismo que en el artículo enlazo, es decir que las posiciones largas en los MPs están del lado de los "Especuladores" -poco fiables- y, en cambio, los Comerciales siguen manteniendo fuertes posiciones cortas...

- Gold and Silver COT Update - Get 30,000 Coffins Ready...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2016)

*Charitazo21* olvídate de los 1800$ en Mayo, al menos el de este año.

Para que veas esos precios, han de darse unas cuantas variables económicas, "no entro en debacles mundiales ni madmax, que sabéis no soy muy seguidor de esos argumentos" , pero con los pies en el suelo precisaríamos:

a) Ciclo bajista en las bolsas americanas de medio/largo plazo

b) Estancamiento de los tipos de interés, nada de especular con nuevas subidas.

c) Aparición de inflación real, y no provocada, sobre todo en base a la demanda de materias primas (petróleo, hierro, aluminio, hormigón...)

d) Debilidad del $, en base a mediocres datos macroeconómicos como la creación de empleo, las balanzas comerciales...

De momento, no tenemos prácticamente nada de lo anterior, si a caso algún atisbo de cambio de ciclo en los mercados de RV americanos, pero de momento poca cosa, y algo de inquietud en los mercados laborales, además de problemillas en las exportaciones.

A mayores, se quiere forzar como sea una nueva subida de tipos, independientemente de esté como esté la economía real.

No verás esos precios, y por la cuenta que me trae, no me vendría mal que tuvieras razón, pero el oro, es cauteloso, y no es un mercado diseñado para especular y crear burbujas rápidas (a pesar de lo vivido recientemente cuando la crisis del 2008, dónde se dio una de esas variables incontroladas llamadas pánico inversor)

¿tendremos pánico inversor de nuevo?, sí, sin dudas, pero no en Mayo, no al menos como yo lo veo.

Como te ha dicho *Fernando*, mientras no perforemos claramente los 1400$ e4stamos entre dos aguas, hemos andado mucho, pero no hemos cruzado ninguna frontera importante, si acaso lo más importante de los últimos meses, ha sido aguantar el soporte de los 1050$ (hablo de técnicamente), veremos lo que sucede, yo espero ver este año los 1400$, pero tampoco apostaría ni una onza por ello, así que poco a poco y con buena letra.

Un saludo y muchas gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## L'omertá (14 Mar 2016)

El fin de semana me comi "fiebre del oro" hasta tener yo fiebre.

estoy por pensar que hay mas oro del que creemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Mar 2016)

Hola, Spielzeug: Bueno, la información que he requerido no es la que me hubiera gustado poseer, pero en Rusia tampoco es sencillo obtener material de "primera mano" dadas las restricciones que allí existen o, al menos, más notorias que por aquí.

A mí hay algo que me interesaba conocer era cuánto Oro podría estimarse que existe en las minas rusas y que en un "proyecto" de largo plazo pudiera abastecer a Rusia sin necesidad de importar Oro al ritmo de los últimos años, de manera que pudiera implantar ese hipotético "Patrón Oro" ante un bloqueo extremo por parte del "Eje" EE.UU.+UE+Japón+aliados.

Según las fuentes consultadas, hace un par de años el Ministerio de Recursos Naturales de Rusia indicaba que el país tenía la segunda mayor reserva de Oro del mundo y estimaba que existían unas 12.500 Toneladas (más de 400 millones de Onzas)...

Las principales regiones productoras de Oro se encuentran en el Este del país y que desde el punto de vista estratégico es algo sumamente interesante e importante. Se localizan en las regiones de Krasnoyarsk, Irkutsk, Magadan, Amur y Chelyabinsk. Quizás, sea Krasnoyarsk una de las regiones mineras de Oro más importantes del mundo. Y las tres principales mineras "oreras" de Rusia son: Polyus Gold, Polymetal y Petropavlovsk. Por otro lado, parece que hay una minera extranjera que opera en Rusia: se trata de la canadiense Kinross Gold y que lo hace en la mina Kupol, en la región de Chukotka, en el Lejano Oriente ruso.

Por su importancia hay que destacar el Proyecto Natalka, impulsado por la empresa Polyus Gold. Este depósito se encuentra en la región de Magadán y hablamos de uno de los mayores del mundo: 32 millones de Onzas probadas y cuyo recurso total está estimado en unos 60 millones de Onzas...

Eso SÍ, los costes de extracción en Rusia ahora mismo no son precisamente baratos e incluso contando con la "protección oficial", comustible y mano de obra más económicos que en otros lugares, etc., por tanto esto no favorece que el ritmo de extracción sea el que las autoridades rusas desearían.

En fin, Spielzeug, aunque los datos aportados no sean lo suficientemente "golosos", SÍ que nos brindan la posibilidad de contemplar que la "auto suficiencia" rusa le podría permitir con el tiempo la implantación de un "Patrón Oro" dentro de su territorio y en su "órbita". Más allá, no sé... por el peligro de "colisión" con el "Imperio". En fin, interesantes tiempos los que nos han tocado vivir y esperamos que no nos tengamos que arrepentir de ello...

Mira, Spielzeug, en las doctrinas militares de Rusia, EE.UU. y China está muy clara la "ortodoxia" en la que se sustentan. De hecho, cuando se profundiza en las mismas, es cuando se ve mucho más "claro"... Por ejemplo, en el documento aportado sobre la Doctrina militar de Rusia, en la Pág. 6/22, 15/b), hay descripciones muy interesantes. Por ejemplo, ésta: "... armas basadas en nuevos principios físicos comparables a las armas nucleares..." Y eso encaja en lo que muchas veces he comentado respecto a las nuevas armas "desconocidas" que poseen tanto EE.UU. como Rusia.

Spielzeug, el armamento "clásico" sigue desarrollándose y sólo falta ver lo que han sacado los rusos últimamente: El carro de combate T-14 Armata (considerado el mejor del mundo), VCI Bumerang, VCI Kurgánets, Complejo costero de misiles Bal-E, complejo costero de misiles Bastión, Cañón autopropulsado Coalición-SV... Y ya no hablemos de la Aviación de Combate, Balística, etc., etc.

Luego está lo que tú planteas y que podríamos llamar la "Guerra sucia" y de la que hay notables ejemplos en el mundo actual. Por ejemplo, uno de los más repugnantes es el que se práctica en el Sudán del Sur donde la violación de mujeres forma parte del "salario" del Ejército de ese país de MIERDA...

En el fondo, Spielzeug, lo tienen todo "pensado" y no hace tantos meses en que Konstantin Sivkov, Presidente de la Academia de Problemas Geopolíticos de Moscú, "sugirió" que en caso de conflicto bélico con los EE.UU., Rusia podría detonar armas nucleares en el Parque de Yellowstone, para desencadenar así la erupción del potente volcán situado allí o también detonar artefactos nucleares a lo largo de la Falla de San Andrés, en la costa californiana, con la consiguiente cadena de terremotos... Cuando leí eso en su momento no pude evitar recordar a "Fukushima" y a la teoría "conspirativa" que existe alrededor de la misma...

Y lo dejo aquí. Más adelante, durante la noche/madrugada, miraré de enlazaros algunas noticias de interés.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2016)

Interesante documental el que os enlazo. Aquí, como en todo, que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones, pero desde luego se presentan dudas muy razonables...

- Las pruebas científicas de que NO FUERON AVIONES LO QUE SE ESTRELLÓ CON LAS TORRES GEMELAS DE NY EL 11 SEPTIEMBRE | Falsasbanderas.com

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Mar 2016)

Na, el mismo rollo conspiracionista de siempre del que viven muchas güebs consiguiendo visitas.

Este libro está muy bien:

Debunking 9/11 Myths: Why Conspiracy Theories Can't Stand Up to the Facts: Popular Mechanics, David Dunbar, Brad Reagan, John McCain: 9781588166357: Amazon.com: Books

O un resumen aquí:

Siete claves 'conspiranoicas' del 11-S, desmontadas - Magonia

Aquí también:

Husmeando por la red: 11-S Desmontando teorias conspiranoicas sobre los atentados del 11 de Septiembre

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante documental el que os enlazo. Aquí, como en todo, que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones, pero desde luego se presentan dudas muy razonables...
> 
> - Las pruebas científicas de que NO FUERON AVIONES LO QUE SE ESTRELLÓ CON LAS TORRES GEMELAS DE NY EL 11 SEPTIEMBRE | Falsasbanderas.com
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Mar 2016)

Hola Fernando, muy interesante el link a la doctrina militar rusa. Destaco lo siguiente sobre las caracteristicas del conflicto moderno:



> 15.The nature and characteristics of modern warfare Conflict:
> 
> a)*Integrated use of military force, political, economic, informational and other nonmilitary measures nature, implemented with the extensive use of the protest potential of the population, and special operations forces*;
> 
> b) massive use of weapons systems and military technology, precision, hypersonic weapons, their means electronic warfare, weapons based on new physical principles, comparable in efficiency with nuclear weapons, management information systems, and unmanned aircraft and autonomous marine vehicles controlled robotic weapons and military equipment



Si te das cuenta, el _punto b_ no es mas que una parte del conflicto y en el caso ruso mas orientado a la defensa que al ataque (S400 y sistemas antimisiles). Su funcion es disuasoria mientras que el conflicto se desarrolla en los otros aspectos del _punto a_

---------------------

Respecto a la politica monetaria de Rusia respecto al oro, es bastante parecida a la China al menos en el esquema. Los puntos comunes:

*1. El banco central compra la produccion nacional de oro pagando en la divisa local que pueden imprimir a voluntad.*

Esto les permite producir a costes diferentes a los que serian rentables a estos precios (en el caso de China, decian que se estaban explotando minas con un coste de 2.500$ la onza) y aumentar la produccion como lo estan haciendo mientras que la produccion en otras partes se estanca o disminuye:

















Se ve que el punto de inflexion es en torno a 1995 cuando empieza a aumentar y en 2007 que se acelera el crecimiento. A nivel mundial, casi todo el aumento de la produccion desde 1996 se debe a los aumentos de Rusia y China. En mi opinion, es muy posible que lo hayan conseguido explotando minas que no son rentables a los precios que fija el COMEX (no confundir valor y precio )


*2. El banco central vende la produccion a los bancos comerciales, recapitalizandolos y estos a su vez ofrecen cuentas de metales preciosos a sus ciudadanos.*

En mi opinion, estan preparandose para que el reset monetario sea gobernable. No van a forzar un nuevo sistema monetario hasta haber logrado este objetivo. Una vez logrado, pueden presionar boton del reset sin verse afectados evitando asi la destruccion mutua asegurada derivada de un colapso del sistema monetario actual). 

Twitter
En el caso de China, parece que la politica oficial es esa dentro del programa "storing gold with the people": fomentar que la formidable capacidad de ahorro de sus ciudadanos (el 50% de su renta) se dirija al oro.

Para ello se fomenta su liquidez permitiendo abrir cuentas desde 0,1 gr de oro o comprar en los respectivos mercados de oro cantidades desde 1 gr. Para ello ambos tienen:


*3. Mercados de oro denominados en la divisa nacional*

En el caso del esquema ruso, seria el lugar donde quien tenga saldo comercial negativo tendria que liquidar oro para conseguir rublos.
En el caso chino, aspiran a ser el mercado de referencia para la formacion del precio atrayendo a mineras e instituciones financieras que hasta ahora solo operaban en el COMEX para que puedan beneficiarse del arbitraje derivado de la diferencia de precio entre el COMEX y el SGE o vender su produccion a mejor precio de referencia que el que consiguen en Londres


*4. Cooperacion entre ambos paises en el tema monetario:*

Goldhandel: Russland und China schmieden Allianz | Goldreporter
Dos de las mayores instituciones financieras de ambos paises firmaron un acuerdo de cooperacion para fomentar el intercambio de metales preciosos (oro fundamentalmente) entre ambos paises dando liquidez a los intecambios interbancarios entre ambos paises

Fondo de 16.500 millones de dolares para la explotacion y prospeccion de oro a lo largo de la nueva ruta de la seda que fluye a traves de ambos paises y sus respectivas zonas de influencias. Viendo las inversiones en exploracion y prospeccion en el resto del mundo, se estan asegurando un suministro seguro de oro para sus respectivos mercados a medio plazo.

Tambien se puede ver como cooperan en temas mas puramente militares a traves del SCO haciendo maniobras cojuntas o tomando las mismas medidas frente a la guerra de IV generacion expulsando a las ONG´s de Soros por ser agentes desestabilizantes externos.


--------------

Creo que lo que no se puede dudar es de que *hay una agenda por parte de ambos paises con bastantes similitudes *en cuanto a su planteamiento *y basadas en el oro y su caracter estrategico como base de los cambios en el sistema monetario *(la regla de oro: quien tiene el oro manda)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: En fin, cada cual es muy libre de "interpretar" lo que estime oportuno. Yo me limito a divulgar aquello que considero que puede ser de interés y después que cada cual lo lea o lo vea...

En relación al 11-S hay trabajos MUY SERIOS y realizados por auténticos expertos en distintas materias en los que se desmonta totalmente la versión "oficial"... Y abren la puerta a lo que yo creo que, probablemente, sucedió.

Tampoco tengo ninguna intención de convencerte a ti ni a nadie... El documental aportado tiene carencías, de eso no hay duda, pero también hay algunos elementos relacionados con la Aviación que merecen ser tenidos en cuenta...

En fin, es un elemento divulgativo más, que se puede ver o no... Lo mismo que tú enlazas y que no voy a leer, ya que mi tiempo no puede abarcar todo aquello que me llega y tengo que seleccionar en función de mis intereses. Ahora estoy más enfrascado en trabajos personales relacionados con la Historia.

De todas formas, te agradezco las aportaciones y que servirán para aquellos que puedan estar interesados en las mismas.

# Spielzeug: Excelente exposición la que haces y en tu "línea"... Entiendo que el tema ya no da más de sí y lo único que podemos esperar es que el tiempo nos vaya aclarando el panorama al respecto. Y en el caso de Rusia lo tengo más claro, pero habrá que ver si consiguen vencer esas "fuerzas" que le están impidiendo llevar a cabo lo que Putin tiene en mente desde que llegó al Kremlin. Sobre China ya soy mucho más escéptico, pero bueno ya se verá...

Supongo que este no va a ser nuestro último debate e imagino que le seguirán otros que servirán para enriquecer este hilo. Y agradecerte tu tiempo y la argumentación aportada. La verdad es que ahora ando ocupado en unos estudios personales sobre Historia, tal y como apuntaba al conforero amador, y prefiero no dispersar en exceso el tiempo del que dispongo, pero lo dicho: no pasará mucho en que volvamos a debatir o cuanto menos a intercambiar impresiones.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Para cuándo una auditoria del BCE?

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Mar 2016)

#fernandojcg

Todavía estoy esperando un trabajo MUY SERIO sobre el 11s ...

Cuando lo tengas, lo enlazas, me interesa.

Esta gente que hace estos videos, gana su dinerito con las reproducciones de los mismos en YouTube.

Como ya sabéis, también hay de la llegada a la Luna, del estilo de este del 11S. Y tienen su público, porque lo conspiracionista, por muy ridículo que parezca, tiene su público.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # amador: En fin, cada cual es muy libre de "interpretar" lo que estime oportuno. Yo me limito a divulgar aquello que considero que puede ser de interés y después que cada cual lo lea o lo vea...
> 
> ...


----------



## astur_burbuja (15 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> H
> 
> En el fondo, Spielzeug, lo tienen todo "pensado" y no hace tantos meses en que Konstantin Sivkov, Presidente de la Academia de Problemas Geopolíticos de Moscú, "sugirió" que en caso de conflicto bélico con los EE.UU., Rusia podría detonar armas nucleares en el Parque de Yellowstone, para desencadenar así la erupción del potente volcán situado allí o también detonar artefactos nucleares a lo largo de la Falla de San Andrés, en la costa californiana, con la consiguiente cadena de terremotos... Cuando leí eso en su momento *no pude evitar recordar a "Fukushima" y a la teoría "conspirativa" que existe alrededor de la misma...*
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando por tu aporte, muy interesante.

Una pregunta: a que te refieres con la teoría conspirativa de Fukushima? Podrías dar enlaces o información de la que manejas?

Saludos

---------- Post added 15-mar-2016 at 16:59 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> - Vozpópuli - ¿Para cuándo una auditoria del BCE?
> 
> Saludos.



Es curioso que en Europa se pida la auditoria al BCE por parte de determinadas personas, que luego son las que critican a Trump, tipo que quiere auditar la Reserva Federal.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Hay para dar y vender al respecto... Hace ya tiempo enlace un dossier muy completo (se tarda días en leerlo y visualizarlo), pero no recuerdo si en estos hilos o en otro subforo. Ahora tendría que buscarlo y, la verdad, no dispongo de tiempo. Te extraigo uno de los elementos y que es uno de los tres vídeos de la Conferencia que dio Richard Gage en el Colegio de Arquitectos de Madrid. Si te interesa puedes buscar los otros dos y recuerdo que la conferencia duró más de 3 horas.

- Richard Gage, de Arquitectos e Ingenieros por la verdad sobre el 11-S,Análisis técnico sobre el desplome de las tres torres el on Vimeo

# astur_burbuja: El tema sobre lo que preguntas es muy delicado y que prefiero tratar en privado. Las teorías conspirativas van desde la utilización de HAARP, cuya existencia ya NADIE puede negar (otra cosa es que se esté "actualizado"), a la utilización de un artefacto nuclear...

Mira, como ya hemos tratado otros asuntos por privado, en cuanto tenga unos minutos te doy unas "pinceladas" sobre algunas de las cosas que me llegaron y una de las fuentes la considero bastante "solvente", dentro de lo cuidadoso que hay que ser en el tratamiento de los temas conspirativos. Y aquí SÍ que tiene razón el conforero amador cuando dice que hay mucho "folklore" alrededor de los mismos.

Y dejo esto...

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/03/que-expanded-asset-purchase-programme-app-bce/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2016 at 20:11 ----------

Edito: Para "ampliar"...

- Putin To Release IRREFUTABLE Proof 9/11 Was An Inside Job According To Russian News Source! - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2016)

Bueno, tenia un ratillo y he mirado el gráfico del oro.

Para los que quieran entrar la zona clave a corto plazo es los 1200$, quizá, 1180$ si se derrapa un poco. No debería perder esos 1180$, si no de vuelta tendríamos el canal roto, y entraríamos de nuevo en terreno peligroso.

Por arriba la resistencia 1300$, han salido números muy redondos 1200$ por abajo y 1300$ por arriba, es raro que suela ser así, pero en este caso ahí lo tenéis.







Buenas noches a todos, y gracias por los aportes.

Un slaudo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo una selección de artículos y noticias...

- China Ocean Freight Indices Plunge to Record Lows | Wolf Street

- Armstrong Economics

- Gold Believers Scoff at Goldman Warning as Wagers on Rally Rise - Bloomberg Business

- Gold Is Pension Funds

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Mar 2016)

Buenas noches. Buenas noticias creo. A ver si alguien sabe decir cuando subieron las mineras y bajó el oro en los % de hoy. Creo que hace mucho. Estoy muy confiado en un nuevo ciclo alcista que se está gestando.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2016)

Muy interesante este artículo de Thierry Meyssan...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...500-moscu-una-muralla-frente-a-los-yihadistas

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Mar 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Buenas noches. Buenas noticias creo. A ver si alguien sabe decir cuando subieron las mineras y bajó el oro en los % de hoy. Creo que hace mucho. Estoy muy confiado en un nuevo ciclo alcista que se está gestando.




Vamos con el listado del día de ayer de las 10 empresas mineras de oro más importantes del mundo en 2014 según las estadísticas de USGS https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/05/10-empresas-produccion-minera-oro-mas-importantes-mundo-2014/

Datos de cierre del día de ayer de las que cotizan en NYSE (Nueva York)
1. Barrick Gold (NYSE:ABX) +3,80
2. Newmont Mining (NYSE:NEM) +0,92
3. AngloGold Ashanti (NYSE:AU) +3,32
4. Goldcorp (NYSE:GG) +1,39
5. Kinross Gold (NYSE:KGC) +2,08
8. Gold Fields (NYSE:GFI) +1,31
10. Sibanye Gold (NYSE:SBGL) +1,23

Sobran palabras


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Mar 15, 2016 Gold Stocks: Surfing An Institutional Wave Stewart Thomson 321gold ...inc ...s

- Crumbling U.S Empire Drives Russia & China To Move Into Gold : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (16 Mar 2016)

Al respecto de lo que ha hecho Draghi la semana pasada... Un compañero mío del trabajo me comentó - estando nada versado en economía - que no le veía el sentido a la maniobra, si es que fuese cierto que la economía marcha bien.

Tengo la sensación de que el grueso de la gente empieza a percibir que algo falla, que un estruendo financiero está cerca...

¿Como lo veis?

Un saludo,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2016)

Hola, TheRedHawk: Entiendo que el último movimiento efectuado por Draghi/BCE es gastar la "munición" que les quedaba y sus efectos no creo que vayan a tener mayor impacto que los anteriores en la Economía de la UE. Esto tiene muy mala "pinta", máxime si tenemos en cuenta que esta Crisis se está reavivando nuevamente en casi todo el planeta. Tampoco estábamos mucho mejor, puesto que si quitamos el "maquillaje contable" más otros "aditivos" poco ha variado la situación desde que comenzó este "sin vivir".

Mientras no se resuelva lo que apunto a continuación, NO veo "solución", al menos a corto y medio plazo:

- Activar la expansión fiscal y que precisa urgentemente la Eurozona y eso es algo a lo que se niega sistemáticamente Alemania.

- Desempleo excesivo y, sobre todo, en el Sur de Europa.

- Deuda descomunal en los Estados, Banca, Empresas y Familias.

- Crecimiento endémico.

- Riesgo de "Deflación"...

Saludos.


----------



## Project941 (16 Mar 2016)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que el grueso de la gente empieza a percibir que algo falla, que un estruendo financiero está cerca...
> 
> ¿Como lo veis?
> 
> ...



Pues me viene bien esa pregunta. Quiero decir que en esta última semana se me han acercado dos conocidos a contarme muy contentos que habían metido dinero en bolsa; nunca nadie me había venido a contarme sus "asuntos" económicos; pero ellos lo hicieron con una alegría y orgullo que llamaba la atención.
Algo está pasando.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2016)

*SEVILLA2014* suerte con tus inversiones, no obstante, ándate con ojo, esas empresas centimeras suelen tener bastante deuda, y juegan con los balances al límite. Además debes informarte de los activos explotables que poseen, pues no es lo mismo empezar a explotar una mina el primer año, que llevar ya 20 años explotando la misma mina. Yo sigo recomendando a quienes quieran mineras, que busquen entre el top 10 de capitalización mundial, y la que más les guste.

Ya dije que en su día entré en una empresa orera sudafricana centimera, y al final se fue al tacho incluso subiendo el oro.

*TheRedHawk* bonitas monedas tienes a la venta, suerte con ello.
En cuanto las políticas comunitarias, mientras no estemos unificados de verdad, nada centralizado puede funcionar para satisfacer al centro y a la periferia.

Si de verdad fuéramos una unión económica y no solo "de momento" un paripé, no existirían las grandes desigualdades entre países que tenemos. Nos guste o no, no es lo mismo ser alemán, que ser portugués, a pesar de que ambos son ciudadanos de la UE.

¿por qué?, pues por que cada país quiere llenar sus sillones con su gente, y cuando votamos en elecciones europeas, nos la trae al pairo, pues realmente no sentimos que estemos votando algo que nos vaya a repercutir en nuestro día a día (en parte es cierto)

En USA votan a un presidente que dirige un país, "es solo un ejemplo", aquí en cada país tenemos un presidente, en cada comunidad un presidente, en cada ayuntamiento un alcaide...y todos quieren mandar (mandar=meter mano en los presupuestos)

El día que un ciudadano de Dinamarca, se sienta en España igual que en su país y viceversa, empezaremos a poder aplicar políticas centralizadas, de momento lo único que se hace es salvar los papeles, y repartir pobreza.

Es como si los países que de verdad cortan el bacalao en la UE dijeran: Tiradles unas migajas para que nosotros podamos seguir manteniendo nuestro status quo, y ellos nos dejen tranquilos...vamos, que realmente no hay ni ganas ni interés por empujar (empujar es que unos pierdan algo para que otros ganen mucho)

Y esto no se hace por que como dije antes aquí todos quieren un sillón, y hay demasiados sillones y la eficiencia de los presupuestos se pierde por el camino, y no llega a dónde ha de llegar, y por consiguiente, los ciudadanos prefieren desintegrar la unión, antes de verse en una situación de precariedad sin retorno por culpa de un sistema poco funcional, pero sí extremadamente costoso en recursos, tiempo, y dinero.

...ya no entro en temas de estafas tipo subvenciones tiradas a la basura, fondos estructurales y de cohesión que se gastaban sin criterio y siempre bajo la tutela de empresarios "de confianza", para hacer autopistas muertas, aeropuertos yermos, sendas verdes sin uso...ayudas para sectores primarios que no se controlaban y terminaban usándose para facturaciones de amiguetes "tu págame el IVA y yo te hago la factura por la subvención y repartimos"...cursos subvencionados que salían más caros que en Harvard y eran más inútiles que un botón sin ojal...y todos recordamos el famoso plan E...para que decir más...puto descontrol...así los que mas tienen dirán "¡que os den por saco ladrones!" 

Un saludo


----------



## TheRedHawk (16 Mar 2016)

Excelente exposición paketazo! 

Y gracias por lo de las monedas 

Un saludo,

TRH


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Mar 2016)

Pregunta a Paketazo, he leído en los enlaces que indica Fernandojcg y algún otro varios motivos para esta bajada, la reunión de la FED, huelga de joyeros indios, ligero descenso en las compras de lingotes de china. Pero todos son coincidentes en la reunión de la FED, yo creo que de aquí a un rato sea cual sea el resultado veremos subir el oro como la espuma.
La pregunta es si conoces la existencia de ese rally, ese patrón, de bajada del oro antes de la reunión de la FED, soy un lego en estos asuntos, pero es para pensar alguna operación especuladora en esas fechas tan concretas, para este año aún quedan un par más.
gracias de antemano

---------- Post added 16-mar-2016 at 17:07 ----------

Dos con el asunto de la subida de tipos, pero son más 
FRB: Meeting calendars, statements, and minutes (2011-2016)

---------- Post added 16-mar-2016 at 17:08 ----------

Dos con el asunto de la subida de tipos, pero son más 
FRB: Meeting calendars, statements, and minutes (2011-2016)


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Pregunta a Paketazo, he leído en los enlaces que indica Fernandojcg y algún otro varios motivos para esta bajada, la reunión de la FED, huelga de joyeros indios, ligero descenso en las compras de lingotes de china. Pero todos son coincidentes en la reunión de la FED, yo creo que de aquí a un rato sea cual sea el resultado veremos subir el oro como la espuma.
> La pregunta es si conoces la existencia de ese rally, ese patrón, de bajada del oro antes de la reunión de la FED, soy un lego en estos asuntos, pero es para pensar alguna operación especuladora en esas fechas tan concretas, para este año aún quedan un par más.
> gracias de antemano
> 
> ...



Si quieres especular con derivados antes de reuniones/durante, o después (hablo de horas), y forrarte o arruinarte, te recomiendo el par €/$. He visto (vivido en mis carnes), auténticas burradas en cuestión de minutos. Pasar de 1,20€/$ a 1,23€/$, o sea 3750$ por contrato, te abres 10 y ganas 37500$...o los palmas...ya sabes.

El oro es más receloso, evidentemente en estas reuniones puede haber movimientos, pero nada que ver con índices de valores o divisas, ahí está el tomate. Yo sinceramente, no veo patrón en las reuniones cuando hablamos de oro, pero sí lo hay en otros mercados como divisas, y bursátiles, ahí sí he visto patrones y me he aprovechado de ellos más de una vez.

Un saludo.


----------



## plastic_age (16 Mar 2016)

¿Algún comentario sobre la subida del oro en 55 $ en dos horas?
Aparte de hacer a unos felices y a otros con la rabia de no saber aprovechar estas subidas de cohete.





La plata parece que también quiere subir.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Mar 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, es la "consecuencia" de las declaraciones efectuadas hace pocas horas por Yellen/FED... No tocan las tasas de interés y se rebajan de cuatro a dos las posibles subidas para este año 2016... Supongo que acabarán bajándose del "burro" o se produce una espectacular mejoría de la Economía estadounidense y, especialmente, de la mundial, porque sino hay lo que hay...

SÍ, el "rebote" está siendo espectacular en los MPs: hace unos minutos Oro a $1263 y la Plata a $15,625... pero se está viendo algo parecido en la mayor parte de los mercados de Materias Primas. Por tanto, era lo "previsible" ante la decisión de la FED de hoy y más si se recortan el número de esas posibles subidas en los tipos de EE.UU. 

En cualquier caso, se observa bastante fuerza en los MPs y vamos a ver cuándo el Oro se decide a ir a por los $1300, aunque ya comentamos, tanto paketazo como yo, que hasta que no se superen los $1400 seguimos en "tierra de nadie", aunque está claro que la situación ha mejorado mucho en relación a la de hace pocos meses. De momento, es preferible que los MPs vayan subiendo poco a poco y con buena letra...

Y os dejo dos buenos artículos de Guillermo Barba...

- ¿Cuál es el origen del dinero? I - Guillermo Barba

- Oro vs. Bitcoin II - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> En USA votan a un presidente que dirige un país, "es solo un ejemplo", aquí en cada país tenemos un presidente, en cada comunidad un presidente, en cada ayuntamiento un alcaide...y todos quieren mandar (mandar=meter mano en los presupuestos)
> 
> El día que un ciudadano de Dinamarca, se sienta en España igual que en su país y viceversa, empezaremos a poder aplicar políticas centralizadas, de momento lo único que se hace es salvar los papeles, y repartir pobreza.



Ni tanto ni tan calvo. En USA votan a un Presidente que dirige, entre otras cosas, la Política Exterior. Si el Presidente quiere establecer un sistema de cobertura sanitaria universal para todos los ciudadanos, entonces topa con: el Congreso, los Gobernadores, la Asociación del Rifle, el Lobby judío, el irlandés, la asociación de las marmotas de Oregon, las Amas de Casa de Connecticut y todo lo que se ponga por delante. Es decir que nada que envidiar a nuestras Diputaciones.

No, si, los daneses ya viven de puta madre aquí, como en su casa. Los que no viven como en su casa son los españoles en Dinamarca (la mujer de uno de mis sobrinos es danesa y vive aquí).


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, se observa bastante fuerza en los MPs y vamos a ver cuándo el Oro se decide a ir a por los $1300, aunque ya comentamos, tanto paketazo como yo, que hasta que no se superen los $1400 seguimos en "tierra de nadie", aunque está claro que la situación ha mejorado mucho en relación a la de hace pocos meses. De momento, es preferible que los MPs vayan subiendo poco a poco y con buena letra...



Muy buenas Fernando, recuerdo que comentaste que marzo era un mes bajista para los metales, en condiciones normales, claro está. En las circunstancias actuales, podemos decir que se está rompiendo la tendencia? Vi la gráfica que nos regaló paketazo y parece que no vamos a ver esos 1050$/oz en un tiempo...

No se, viendo cómo marchan las cosas, incluso ahora me parecen precios aceptables para continuar con pequeñas compras.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: SÍ, el mes de Marzo suele ser bajista para los MPs, especialmente para el Oro... Y tampoco te creas que la pauta está "rota"... Me explico: hasta ayer se estaba cumpliendo, aunque fuera por poco, ya que por la tarde, antes de las declaraciones de Yellen/FED, el Oro estaba alrededor de los $1230, por tanto por debajo del cierre de Febrero que estuvo sobre los $1241... Ahora con el fuerte impulso alcista experimentado tras Yellen anda por los $1268, es decir un poco por encima del 2%. En fin, habrá que esperar hasta el cierre de Marzo para ver cómo queda la "pauta"...

Sin embargo, el Oro (y la Plata) está muy fuerte y tiene mérito, ya que en este mes las compras procedentes de la India y China suelen "secarse" bastante, por tanto deduzco que hay mucho dinero que está acudiendo desde Occidente buscando "refugio". Y ahora falta ver lo que comentaba ayer y es ver cuándo se decide a romper los $1300 y que son un nivel NO relevante, pero desde el punto de vista "psicológico" los números "redondos" suelen ser tenidos en cuenta.

¿Comprar ahora? Bueno, hubiera sido mejor ayer por la tarde, ¿No? En estos momentos, el precio anda relativamente "disparado", pero si nos fijamos en el par EUR/USD pues no tanto... Y es que el EUR a precios de hoy se ha apreciado respecto al USD algo más del 1,66% desde el cierre de Febrero. Otra cosa es la de siempre: si los comerciales minoristas están trasladando el precio "real" a la mercancía a adquirir.

Arbeyna, los precios actuales en el Oro para quienes van muy "ligeros" en el metal dorado son bastante buenos, y más si nos dirigimos hacia "algo" que no "pinta" nada bien y todos sabéis a lo que me refiero... Más cuando la FED parece NO ser consciente de la REALIDAD que tiene enfrente de los "morros"... Y ¡Ojo! a que el tiempo va pasando y el Índice del Dólar anda muy parado, de manera que el tiempo ya empieza a ir en su contra...

Y dejo esto...

- Fed: menor crecimiento (pero fuerte) y 2 subidas de tipos en vez de 4 | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (17 Mar 2016)

Yo si estoy haciendo algunas comprillas en oro..a estos precios....aunque no tengo ni idea si lo de hoy es una subida para volver a bajar..pero el precio me sigue pareciendo "atractivo" para los 2 metales..un saludo a todos..siento no poder escribir más a menudo por falta de tiempo...los jubiletas no sabéis lo que tenéis..un saludo a todos..


----------



## Sistémico (17 Mar 2016)

Hace unos días, Putin anunció el repliegue de sus tropas en territorio sirio por haber cumplido su objetivo. Sin embargo, hoy surge ésta noticia:

Rusia entrega armas antiaéreas a los kurdos de Irak para ayudarles en la lucha antiterrorista 

*Rusia ha suministrado a los kurdos iraquíes cinco cañones antiaéreos y 20.000 proyectiles para luchar contra el terrorismo. *

He de entender, que tensionará sí o sí las relaciones Rusia-Turquía. Por otro lado,¿a quién le interesa un alto el fuego si Rusia no quiere a un sustituto de al-Assad? ¿Un gobierno títere de EEUU? No entiendo éste movimiento.:

Edito:

Los kurdos declaran la creación de una región federal en el norte de Siria


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2016)

Hola, veismuler: Pienso que si uno tiene una cierta liquidez que, en principio, no espera necesitar como mínimo a medio plazo, pues para tenerla "muerta de asco" en una cuenta apenas remunerada se puede tener en un activo TANGIBLE como puede ser el Oro o cualquier otra cosa que sea de utilidad, ya sea un PC, un coche, un frigorífico, etc. Y yo ahora mismo estoy en esa "onda" que comento, es decir bienes de consumo... Si el Oro corrige un poco hasta niveles cercanos a los $1180, evidentemente me volveré a plantear otra pequeña entrada, pero si el EUR se va más arriba también lo tendré en consideración. Aquí tampoco tengo "urgencias", dado que en las proximidades de los últimos mínimos concentré mis compras de los dos últimos año, por tanto ando relativamente bien "cubierto", aunque desde luego no me importaría aumentar mi exposición en el Oro y entiendo que aquí SIEMPRE hablamos de FÍSICO.

veismuler, si lo de "jubileta" va por mí, pues no sabes lo equivocado que estás... Estoy a pocos años de llegar ahí, vamos si antes mi empresa no se va a la mierda... que nosotros dependemos mucho del ciclo económico y éste hace años que NO nos indica que estemos saliendo, ni mucho menos... Y los impagos pueden ser una de las causas de que nos vayamos a dónde he citado, así que vamos a dejar de lado a los "vendedores de humo"...

Aunque no venga al caso, veismuler, te diré que suelo trabajar bastantes más horas de lo "normal" en mi empresa, aunque afortunadamente tenemos mucha flexibilidad en los horarios y eso hace que me cunda más el tiempo. Por ejemplo, yo en 3/4 días puedo liquidar toda la jornada semanal y, en otras ocasiones, me toda "pringar" y cubrir 5/6 días... Realmente, en mi empresa hemos adecuado muy bien las necesidades de la empresa con las del "currante", aunque eso se consigue después de negociaciones que suelen ser duras y ahora estamos en ellas...

No es menos cierto, que a determinadas edades tienes más tiempo, ya que los hijos, los nietos, etc. ya son mayores y el tiempo cunde más en función de la capacidad de trabajo que tengamos y otros "condicionantes": por ejemplo, en mi caso particular, duermo muy poco...

Bueno, veismuler, con tiempo y mucha Suerte ya llegarás ahí...

Y dejo esto... en línea con lo que vengo comentando en el hilo.

- Economic Collapse: Peter Schiff Delivers Grisly Warning for America

Por cierto, en la subida de los MPs de hoy, aparte de la decisión de la FED, está pesando MUCHO las noticias que hay en torno al Deutsche Bank y a los Bancos italianos... algo que se está reflejando en los índices bursátiles.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (17 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, veismuler: Pienso que si uno tiene una cierta liquidez que, en principio, no espera necesitar como mínimo a medio plazo, pues para tenerla "muerta de asco" en una cuenta apenas remunerada se puede tener en un activo TANGIBLE como puede ser el Oro o cualquier otra cosa que sea de utilidad, ya sea un PC, un coche, un frigorífico, etc. Y yo ahora mismo estoy en esa "onda" que comento, es decir bienes de consumo... Si el Oro corrige un poco hasta niveles cercanos a los $1180, evidentemente me volveré a plantear otra pequeña entrada, pero si el EUR se va más arriba también lo tendré en consideración. Aquí tampoco tengo "urgencias", dado que en las proximidades de los últimos mínimos concentré mis compras de los dos últimos año, por tanto ando relativamente bien "cubierto", aunque desde luego no me importaría aumentar mi exposición en el Oro y entiendo que aquí SIEMPRE hablamos de FÍSICO.
> 
> veismuler, si lo de "jubileta" va por mí, pues no sabes lo equivocado que estás... Estoy a pocos años de llegar ahí, vamos si antes mi empresa no se va a la mierda... que nosotros dependemos mucho del ciclo económico y éste hace años que NO nos indica que estemos saliendo, ni mucho menos... Y los impagos pueden ser una de las causas de que nos vayamos a dónde he citado, así que vamos a dejar de lado a los "vendedores de humo"...
> 
> ...



No va por nadie personalmente..solo para los que ya han cumplido con el sistema laboral..que disfruten...je,je..


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Mar 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Vamos con el listado del día de ayer de las 10 empresas mineras de oro más importantes del mundo en 2014 según las estadísticas de USGS https://www.oroyfinanzas.com/2015/05/10-empresas-produccion-minera-oro-mas-importantes-mundo-2014/
> 
> Datos de cierre del día de ayer de las que cotizan en NYSE (Nueva York)
> 1. Barrick Gold (NYSE:ABX) +3,80
> ...



Olvidad las grandes compañías. Es un consejo


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Olvidad las grandes compañías. Es un consejo



Yo no las olvidaría si pretendo invertir a medio y sobre todo largo plazo en algo referenciado en oro para un ciclo alcista.

Las pequeñas compañías suelen pegar pelotazos impresionantes si se entra en el momento propicio, algo que suele suceder 1 de cada 10 veces. 

Por otro lado, los balances están extremadamente expuestos a vaivenes coyunturales, y tienen menos acceso a financiación, mientras las grandes compañías siempre tienen mas fácil acceder a financiación para ampliar el negocio y lograr las mejores concesiones auríferas.


Yo por ejemplo me podría plantear meter 10.000$ en una gran minera, sin embargo no meto ese monto ni de coña en una compañía pequeña, pues la exposición y el beneficio riesgo para mi es demasiado alto.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Mar 2016)

Os dejo un muy interesante artículo sobre la Plata... Vale la pena.

- SILVER INVESTMENT: Switching From A Commodity To High Quality Store Of Value : SRSrocco Report

Y también esto otro...

- www.oroyfinanzas.com/2016/03/munich...nero-efectivo-bovedas-evitar-tipos-negativos/

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no las olvidaría si pretendo invertir a medio y sobre todo largo plazo en algo referenciado en oro para un ciclo alcista.
> 
> Las pequeñas compañías suelen pegar pelotazos impresionantes si se entra en el momento propicio, algo que suele suceder 1 de cada 10 veces.
> 
> ...



Olvidé matizar el consejo... Doy por hecho por varias circunstancias que el suelo del oro ya lo hemos visto y que vamos a ver un bullish market como en los 80 o los 2000s. Mineras grandes serán más seguras que mid cap miners or small cap miners. Pero rentaran mucho menos también. Hablo de rentabilidades de 600% e incluso más de 1000% en algunos casos. Claro que hay que seleccionar qué mineras... Por supuesto como en todo seleccionar bien donde pone uno el dinero. Esto depende ya de cada uno y del riesgo que quiera correr. Desde luego lo más seguro que hay es onzas físicas.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2016 at 21:53 ----------

Fed 'Downgrade' Sends Stocks To Largest Quarterly Comeback...Ever | Zero Hedge este artículo merece hilo propio... Los cuatro bancos centrales más grandes del mundo coordinados devuelven los mercados a su sitio.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy interesante lo que os enlazo y que me enviado una buena amiga y asidua lectora del hilo, así que ¡Gracias, Ana!

- Los puestos de mando - Crisis Energética

Y, desde luego, en "manos" de quienes estamos... No se salva NADIE...

- El BdE ordena a los bancos no devolver dinero en las hipotecas con tipos negativos. Noticias de Vivienda

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante entrevista a David Morgan...

- David Morgan: Silver Supply under $16 Is Limited. Serious Backlash Coming If Futures Market Breaks | Mike Gleason & David Morgan | Safehaven.com

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Mar 2016)

Ya lo tenemos en puertas, :
New Chinese gold benchmark auction to differ from London system

Aquí dicen que tal vez haya precios finales de marzo, aunque la fecha es 19 de abril:
Specifications of the SGE's new Gold Benchmark Price

Soy un desinformado... lanzo una posibilidad, tengo una certeza basada en una fe en mis intuiciones y esta me dice que se dan todas las circunstancias para que este domingo 20 el próximo 27 será real el sueño que preconizaba Unai:
""Sé cuál es el sueño de este grupo (quizás no sea un sueño): meterte en la cama el domingo y despertarte el lunes con un gap de 200USD, only bid, no ask.""


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2016)

Dejo aqui un par de articulos interesantes:

The Two Worlds Of Gold And Silver: East And West

Resumen: mientras que en occidente se ha olvidado que los metales son el dinero perfecto, en oriente no

Russia and China: Victory-by-default - Jeff Nielson | Sprott Money

Resumen: solo un colapso interno puede acabar con un imperio y como esa es la estrategia que estan llevando a cabo Rusia y China frente a EEUU.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2016)

¡Joder, Charizato21! Tienes un optimismo de la "leche" y eso no es malo, muy al contrario... pero qué quieres que te diga: llevo mucho tiempo en esto y los "milagros" NO los podemos anticipar... Además, por regla general, en los últimos tiempos son para "jodernos" un poco más.

Ni vas a acertar los $1800 en Mayo ni tampoco un gap de $200 NI el 20/3 NI el 27/3... ¡Ojo! que ya me gustaría, pero -insisto- en que si algún día vemos una "anormalidad" de ese tipo es que "ALGO" muy FUERTE estaría pasando en el mundo y, la verdad, prefiero no tener "sustos" por sorpresa y más si son con alevosía y "nocturnidad"...

En fin, la "FÉ" está muy bien, pero yo soy de los que gustan pisar el suelo...

Saludos.

Edito: # Spielzeug: Leete el el enlace "Los puestos de mando". Te interesará y va en la línea de lo que últimamente debatimos y, además, recoge los mismos argumentos que ambos utilizamos defendiendo nuestras posiciones.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2016)

Evidente...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...herramientas--para-afrontar-la-proxima-crisis

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (18 Mar 2016)

Después de una discusión que he tenido con el dichoso peluquero viene bien leer cosas que nos interesan a todos..por eso gracias a todos los que compartís aquí y hacéis de esto algo más entretenido..
La verdad es que no sé cuanto tiempo se puede estirar más el chicle..lo que pasa que el chicle es un Bang-Bang y está muuuuu pasao.
En el recuerda, recuerda..ahí dejo algo pasado..os acordáis de Ben Alí..je,je

El Elíseo sospecha que Ben Alí salió de Túnez con una tonelada y media de oro en lingotes | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## frisch (18 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Evidente...
> 
> - http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...herramientas--para-afrontar-la-proxima-crisis
> 
> Saludos.



El artículo lleva a confusión y me explico.

_"El Banco de Pagos Internacionales (BPI), la entidad con sede en Suiza que facilita la cooperación entre los bancos centrales de varios países, cree que "se avecina tormenta", informa 'The Guardian'._"

El BPI no augura ninguna tormenta, el BPI es desde hace décadas la tormenta, son ellos la tormenta. Habría que ponerse las pilas de una vez y llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Ningún banco europeo mueve ficha desde hace décadas si el BPI no da su placet. Luego si hay o no hay tormenta, lo decide el BPI.

_"El BPI se muestra preocupado por los potenciales efectos secundarios de las tasas negativas de interés adoptadas por bancos centrales, algo que afecta los recursos de los bancos comerciales."_

El BPI no se muestra preocupado por nada porque a la vez que es el artífice de todas las políticas monetarias urbi et orbe en Europa, es la que decide junto a la OCDE que es tormenta y que no.

Vamos que hemos mentado a la puta zorra en el gallinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Dejo un excelente artículo que gustará a los más "plateros". Aunque "peque" de ser excesivamente optimista en cuando al precio a futuro, no es menos cierto que se nota que ha estudiado la Historia de la Plata y la gran MANIPULACIÓN a la que se encuentra sometida desde hace TIEMPO y es que "esto" NO es de "ahora"...

- Silver Fundamentals: The Numbers Don

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (18 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Dejo un excelente artículo que gustará a los más "plateros". Aunque "peque" de ser excesivamente optimista en cuando al precio a futuro...



Optimista?? Eres demasiado benévolo, como lunático le habría calificado yo, esos 200 los veo, pero los 1000? En cuántas vidas? En el "Mad Max" como algunos profetas del foro vaticinan? 

Que el precio está, digamos, "contenido" parece ser, pero hasta cuánto pueden aguantar? Sinceramente, cada vez soy más pesimista en que se regrese al punto de donde nunca se debió partir, es más, estoy convencido que esto seguirá durante muchos años, hasta el punto en el que, como ya se comentó en el hilo, el efectivo sea eliminado para "conducir" al rebaño hacia donde se quiere. Y llegado a ese punto, espera que determinados "bienes" no tengan un cupo de adquisición límite por cada ciudadano.

Saludos


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder, Charizato21! Tienes un optimismo de la "leche" y eso no es malo, muy al contrario... pero qué quieres que te diga: llevo mucho tiempo en esto y los "milagros" NO los podemos anticipar... Además, por regla general, en los últimos tiempos son para "jodernos" un poco más.
> 
> Ni vas a acertar los $1800 en Mayo ni tampoco un gap de $200 NI el 20/3 NI el 27/3... ¡Ojo! que ya me gustaría, pero -insisto- en que si algún día vemos una "anormalidad" de ese tipo es que "ALGO" muy FUERTE estaría pasando en el mundo y, la verdad, prefiero no tener "sustos" por sorpresa y más si son con alevosía y "nocturnidad"...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Arbeyna: Hombre, es posible que el "amigo" cambiará el Whisky por el Orujo gallego "artesano", luego "rural"... y la "transición" le ha resultado demasiado "fuerte"... En lo personal, pienso que habrá un momento en que se dé un ratio más "normal" entre el Oro y la Plata: por ejemplo, un 1:50 y que se corresponde más con el promedio del pasado siglo. Y también podemos asistir a una "explosión" alcista semejante a la de los años 2011 y 1980... En ese último año, si ajustamos la Inflación, se dio un precio equivalente a los $106 actuales. Quizás, hay una variable que no contemplamos y es la posibilidad de que exista un Peak más cercano de lo que podamos prever...

De todas formas, Arbeyna, yo estoy bastante cercano a lo que expresas y los precios "surrealistas" podrían producirse cuando estemos cultivando "malvas"...

# Charizato21: Bueno, yo a partir de Mayo NO estaría en Bolsa ni en NADA que tenga que ver con el mundo de la "inversión", por si acaso... Y puede ser indiferente cualquier Bolsa, ya sea la china, estadounidense o cualquiera.

Charizato21, un subida espectacular y vertical en los MPs se producirá como ya ha sucedido en otras ocasiones... pero las "circunstancias" deberán obligar y parece que va a consistir en una cuestión de tiempo, por tanto ¡Paciencia!

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De todas formas, Arbeyna, yo estoy bastante cercano a lo que expresas y los precios "surrealistas" podrían producirse cuando estemos cultivando "malvas"...
> .



Hola Fernando,

Pues hombre, espero que tarden muchos, muchos años esas malvas en florecer , y para serte sincero, me gustaría ver un pico, especialmente en plata, antes de partir hacia donde sea, por lo menos poder echarme unas risas :XX:

Por cierto, se trató el tema de venezuela hace tiempo, parece que están haciendo un "Pedro Solbes"

Venezuela Exported 12.5 Tonnes of Gold to Switzerland On 8 March 2016...Via Paris | Silver Doctors

Aún recuerdo aquél mes de Junio del 07, qué tipo! un visionario...

Solbes: oro ya no es rentable y España no presenta misma necesidad de divisas - elEconomista.es

Un saludo

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 01:08 ----------

Cada vez que leo algo así, me dan ganas de dejar la cuenta todavía más escasa

GurusBlog


----------



## veismuler (19 Mar 2016)

plata 1000 y oro 5000 a tomar por saco...
Pues yo verlo lo veo...lo que pasa que el humo de esta "maría" es demasiado denso......
Mayores burradas se han dado..voy a comprarme alguna onza más..por si acaso.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Yo estoy convencido de que tú y yo, independientemente de nuestras respectivas edades, veremos ese "pico", al menos en el PRECIO de la Plata, es decir que los máximos del 2011 serán batidos y ya veremos si no lo hacen de forma amplia... ¿Cuándo? Pues, probablemente, tengamos que esperar unos años, pero Arbeyna el deterioro económico-financiero mundial es cada vez más evidente, a pesar de las "milongas" que nos cuentan los "vende humos" de aquí y de allá, y esto SIEMPRE ha acabado como el "Rosario de la Aurora"... En lo personal pienso, y está escrito ya hace mucho tiempo, que antes del 2020 veremos precios mucho más elevados en los MPs y que, quizás, batan los anteriores máximos, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro...

Arbeyna, eres relativamente "nuevo" en este hilo, pero en su momento ya DEMOSTRÉ que el Oro que vendió Solbes/BdE fue siguiendo un mandato establecido por el BCE. Aún así, vendimos nuestro Oro a precios muy superiores a los de otros países, pero porque la "Suerte" nos favoreció al tener que hacer efectiva la venta en la fecha que se había acordado a tal efecto. Arbeyna, hay una "Leyenda Negra" respecto a este tema y fomentada por parte de unos "indocumentados" que carecen de la más mínima información y que se limitan a repetirla como "papagayos" sin intentar contrastarla... En mi caso, como lo viví, pues es algo que SIEMPRE he sabido y después tirando de hemeroteca ha sido fácil de demostrar. Y como "muestra" de que soy un excelente documentalista, te extraigo parte del texto de la la Nota de Prensa del BCE del 8 de MARZO de 2004 y su Comunicado conjunto sobre el Oro:

"2. Las ventas de Oro ya DECIDIDAS (las mayúsculas son mías), o que vayan a decidir las instituciones abajo firmantes, se efectuarán a través de un programa concertado de ventas a lo largo de un período de 5 años, que comenzará el 27 de Septiembre de 2004, inmediatamente después de la terminación del acuerdo anterior. Las ventas anuales no excederán las 500 toneladas y las ventas totales a lo largo del período no superarán las 2.500 toneladas."

Vamos a ver, Arbeyna, más "claro", AGUA... Y esa información sigue existiendo en la documentación que se puede consultar en el BCE. Y, además, como "curiosidad" muy "llamativa" está el hecho de que el acuerdo fue también suscrito por el Banco Nacional de Suiza...

Y para más "inri": el Reino Unido vendió mucho antes que España su Oro a precios de "derribo" y hablamos de un país que, históricamente, SIEMPRE le había otorgado una gran importancia y cuántas guerras no había iniciado para apropiarse del mismo en otros países...

Y os dejo un artículo que enlaza con lo que muchas veces he sostenido en relación a cuál fue uno de los principales motivos -tampoco el "único"...- de la caída de Gadafi y, por cierto, ¿Dónde están ahora las 143,8 Toneladas de Oro de Libia? Je,je,je... vaya pregunta más "tonta".

- Rebelion. Dinero, poder y petróleo

Y este artículo, de alguna manera, refuerza mi opinión de que EE.UU. no va a dejar que el USD caiga porque "otros" le vayan a imponer un "Patrón Oro"... Aviso a navegantes que creen en lo que es bastante improbable en cuanto a su instauración a nivel mundial y otra cosa es que Rusia esté trabajando en ello a un nivel, vamos a decir "regional" o circunscrito a su país y a las áreas de su "influencia".

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (19 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Arbeyna: Yo estoy convencido de que tú y yo, independientemente de nuestras respectivas edades, veremos ese "pico", al menos en el PRECIO de la Plata, es decir que los máximos del 2011 serán batidos y ya veremos si no lo hacen de forma amplia... ¿Cuándo? Pues, probablemente, tengamos que esperar unos años, pero Arbeyna el deterioro económico-financiero mundial es cada vez más evidente, a pesar de las "milongas" que nos cuentan los "vende humos" de aquí y de allá, y esto SIEMPRE ha acabado como el "Rosario de la Aurora"... En lo personal pienso, y está escrito ya hace mucho tiempo, que antes del 2020 veremos precios mucho más elevados en los MPs y que, quizás, batan los anteriores máximos, tanto en la Plata como en el Oro...
> 
> ...



jajajajaj doy fe a Fernando! Yo le hice la misma inquisición hace meses, y es cierto, el oro fue vendido de forma obligatoria!!::

Hay que tener siempre mucho tacto cuando damos argumentos de conocimiento, porque aunque nos parezca increíble podemos estar profundamente equivocados :rolleye:

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## veismuler (19 Mar 2016)

Yo no quiero ser pesimista en cuanto al análisis del oro pero aquí dejo unos datos: Así he acertado y también palmado por no hacer caso de mis instintos con el ibex y otros ...espero equivocarme pero así interpreto yo el gráfico con ondas-elliot del histórico del metal:
Primero decir que a largo plazo el oro es alcista y a medio-corto puede ser muy bajista, me explico, y que también hay explicaciones de varios foreros, incluso de algún que otro analista, pero en los que se puede coincidir...a ver si lo logro:

Lo bueno (en el presente)... unas cuantas ondas de recorte han llevado al oro desde los 1900 a los 1050. ahora toca una subida, pero luego podríamos entrar en fase de capitulación (por eso aquí debe de haber una condición clara y considero que a largo plazo se puede seguir acumulando hasta los 1400-1500 en físico, siempre en físico y siempre para el largo plazo)

Podríamos considerar que -por lo menos- deberíamos llegar a los 1.473 dólares actualmente, aunque podríamos ir a tocar la resistencia de 1.527 ya cercano y después de haber rebasado los 1400 figura. Ojo puede ser un objetivo pero también se la suele filtrar. Considero que toca subir.

Cabe también decir que a veces las onda "B", en la que estaríamos actualmente pueden sobrepasar el máximo desde donde comenzó la corrección incluso hasta por un 0,382% de la "A", en este caso algo por encima de 1900 en el récord histórico de 2011. No dejaría de ser una "corrección", pero obviamente casi todos los participantes del mercado confunden los nuevos máximos con una nueva tendencia alcista. Después viene la desilusión cuando hay un giro y un crash con una terrible onda "C" que sí finaliza la corrección pero que le quita las ganas de ser alcista a todo el mundo y por mucho tiempo (como ya he comentado podrían hacer suelo en el entorno de los 700).

Posteriormente vendrá la gran barrida, una usual en un proceso correctivo pero que hay que esperarla "grande" por la magnitud temporal de la onda previa que se está corrigiendo.

La zona de 700 dólares la onza sería la más razonable para finalizar la corrección de la onda que nació por el 2000 y finalizó en 2011 (una caída a esperar después del rebote que viene), .......aunque aquí también cabe esperar una filtración y de las buenas.(vamos que se lo podían llevar hasta los 600-650 o 750-700, que en cualquiera de estas cifras podrían buscar el suelo)

Es un proceso largo..yo lo veo así,pero habrá que aguantar

Hay que tener en cuenta que al finalizar la onda "C" .....va a haber pánico a lo grande y no una llegada apacible para que todo el mundo se suba a la próxima gran tendencia en el oro que podría durar años... al terminar la gran corrección en la que estamos desde 2001 y a la que le podrían faltar meses.

Por lo tanto, no va a ser fácil.... y la predisposición a comprar oro en ese momento va a ser negativa en extremo y mucho más que hoy. Y el miedo a invertir en el oro, pues otro tanto.

No podemos pretender corregir 10 o 11 años de tendencia en tres añitos. Por lo general una corrección de un ciclo tan largo se lleva mucho más tiempo.

Así que podríamos esperar una recuperación del precio que con suerte podría alcanzar la zona de 1.527 dólares. Justamente, la zona de 1.527 se traduce en los importantes mínimos de diciembre de 2011,.... cuando se hizo un primer mínimo de la caída que comenzó después del máximo de 1.923,70 dólares la onza que se logró el 6 de septiembre de 2011. Ese máximo culminó una tendencia alcista que duró más de 10 años.

He intercalado mi propia visión con otros análisis y opiniones varias..
En resumen...toca subir y después podría venir la rendición...A los 700.
De aquí a los 1500 se puede seguir acumulando físico.
Se puede promediar como cada uno quiera pero teniendo ese horizonte y si bajara hasta los 700...yo entraría con todo..pero con todo, todo..
Esto es a lo que me voy a dedicar sin ser consejero de naíde...je,je..nada más que de mí mismo.
Después de esa posible capitulación de los 700 aproximadamente, el oro se podría ir a los 5.000.
Todo esto si no viene antes el Armageddon. donde todo esto sería rebasado hacia mucho más arriba..pero mucho, mucho más arriba
Ya veremos...
Siento ser tan pesimista ahora...luego vendrá lo bueno, si no hay colapso total y final..feliz finde


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2016)

Hola, veismuler: Te agradezco tu análisis y me gustaría que paketazo diera su opinión respecto al mismo. Yo NO me dedico al AT y, personalmente, al ser "fundamentalista" pues como que no me fijo mucho en él y como mucho... cuando intento "optimizar" el precio de compra en el Oro y, de momento, nunca he vendido, pero nada dura para siempre, así que si hace falta no me "temblará" la mano.

Mira, veismuler, si el AT ya es complicado, ya no te digo la "interpretación" de las Ondas de Elliot y que suelen "acertarse" a "toro pasado"... Y por regla general suele ser así.

Si nos has leído, tanto paketazo como yo, consideramos que estamos en "tierra de nadie" en el Oro mientras no se superen con volumen los $1400 y luego ya hablaremos... En lo personal, creo que a corto plazo podríamos ver una corrección y que se ajustaría a la pauta estacional que se suele dar en este mes de Marzo, pero no es menos cierto que se observa mucha fortaleza en el Oro.

¿Bajar a $700? He leído mucho al respecto, pero antes tendría que ver los $978/$1000 y que aún NO se han tocado, aunque por los "pelos" y llegados ahí, pues ya veríamos... A mí me cuesta creer que se van a ver esos $700 y ya no digo más abajo. Entre otros motivos porque esos precios NO son sostenibles por las mineras "oreras", pero bueno de forma "circunstancial" podrían darse, porqué no y uno ya está de vuelta de ver auténticas anormalidades en los distintos activos financieros y muy especialmente en las Materias Primas.

veismuler, el perooooo más grande que le veo a tu "prospección" es que las Bolsas deberían ser muy alcistas, los tipos de interés repuntar y algo más que "bastante", aparte de un crecimiento sostenible en la Economía mundial... Bien, pues el panorama que uno percibe NO es ni mucho menos ese, sino todo lo contrario, así que ahora mismo NO veo factible lo que comentas, pero bueno aquí escribimos en función de lo que nuestras "percepciones" nos indican y el tiempo es el que da y quita "razones"... Mientras, lo interesante es seguir aportando, aunque sea "contracorriente", pero ARGUMENTANDO y eso es lo que tú has hecho.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (19 Mar 2016)

Además ya sabes que yo sigo cargando metales.... Me parecen precios cojonudos...con análisis o sin análisis...


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2016)

*veismuler* no soy mucho de elliot, ni tampoco de los fibos, no por nada, si no por que cada uno ve las ondas dónde le da la santa gana, y sacando el máximo/mínimo absoluto, luego los relativos cada uno los acomoda a sus propias ondas.







Yo de momento, y como he dicho, veo que petaremos los 1400$, lo dije hace más de un año y lo mantengo. Por eso dije que comprar por debajo de ese precio será rentable, lo que no sé, es si será rentable por un breve período de tiempo, o por un largo período de tiempo.

Ahora mismo, esos más de 1500$ que vaticinas como señuelo antes de la gran bajada a 700$, son plausibles, sin embargo, yo no lo veo a nivel coyuntural, si a nivel técnico, pero a veces, hay que posar los pies en el suelo, y pensar si son plausibles las cosas que nos revela una gráfica.

Como bien apuntas traemos una tendencia alcista de largo plazo, con sus máximos crecientes y mínimos crecientes, no obstante, llegar a 1500 y retroceder a 700 solo lo daría por "bueno" si la salida fuera efusiva.

Me explico, si viera que salimos en un mes de 1250 a 1500 me lo creería hasta cierto punto, pero al ir incrementando el precio tan poco a poco, es que hay una clara acumulación de manos fuertes, de eso no tengas dudas...no sé si estados, multimillonarios, o poblaciones enteras, pero hay acumulación, no como cuando la salida del 2009 asociada al pánico inversor que disparó el precio en poco tiempo, y empapelaron a todas las manos débiles en todo lo alto a base de derivados. 

Nada es imposible en los mercados, pero ahora mismo, y con lo que yo veo, va a ser difícil que el oro pierda los 950$/1050$...¿imposible?...para nada.

Un saludo y buena tarde de sábado.


----------



## Arbeyna (19 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Arbeyna, eres relativamente "nuevo" en este hilo, pero en su momento ya DEMOSTRÉ que el Oro que vendió Solbes/BdE fue siguiendo un mandato establecido por el BCE.



Pero lo vendió Solbes con respaldo del Consejo de Ministros, no?

Mira, eso de seguir un "mandato" me recuerda al eximente de "cumplir con la obligación", que existía el acuerdo previo, lo conocía. Ahora, que en nuestro Ordenamiento Jurídico existen fórmulas para digamos "evadir" el cumplir con una orden Europea, también lo conozco.

Ya sea por orden del Banco Central Europeo, el Papa de Roma o la Santísima Trinidad, el Consejo de Ministros y Solbes como firmante vendieron un oro que quizá hubiera sido necesario en los años siguientes a dicha "imposición".

Mira por ejemplo el peaje que ha tenido que pagar Letonia al ECB

https://www.ecb.europa.eu/ecb/legal/pdf/oj_jol_2015_050_r_0006_es_txt.pdf

Eso de "me han obligado" es muy viejo. ¿Qué sanciones pueden derivar ante esa negativa? ¿Que nos hubieran echado del euro? Bendita sanción...

Lo dicho, Solbes y su cuadrilla lo vendieron, quizá otro Gobierno con un par de cojones no hubiera pasado por el aro, quizá.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 19-mar-2016 at 16:57 ----------

Añado:

Hace ya bastante tiempo que no vuelvo sobre este tema, ya va para casi 10 años..., pero no todos los países adheridos al citado Convenio pasaron por el aro llegado el momento. Ahora ando corto de tiempo, pero una búsqueda rápida me ha llevado al siguiente recorte de prensa, manipulado? Quizá

Señalar que siempre hubo cierto misterio en lo relativo a dónde se posaron las plusvalías por la venta. Algunas fuentes señalaron que fueron utilizadas para compensar minusvalías provenientes de créditos con la Seguridad Social, otras apuntaron que los ingresos quedaron en el Banco y no en el Tesoro, mientras que los políticos dijeron que las cantidades obtenidas se destinarían a financiar las medidas sociales anunciadas por el Gobierno, recuerda que en marzo de 2008 hubo Generales. 

Sea como fuere, hubo más de un país que dijo NO, a España digamos que le vino muy bien tener que cumplir la "obligación" de la venta.

Alemania gana y España pierde en el juego del oro | Economía | elmundo.es

Por otra parte, no hemos escchado nunca en radio, o leído en prensa que España ha sido sancionada por incumplir un reglamento, directiva o decisión? Actos legislativos de naturaleza vinculante y sin embargo cuando viene bien (casi siempre por causas políticas, que no sociales), no se cumplen, se sanciona y a otra cosa.

Si el Derecho de la Union Europea llamado primario es un colador, el llamado derivado, no te puedes hacer la menor idea de las formas, todas legales, que existen para salir por la tangente, eso sí, multa, tirón de orejas y nada más.

En serio, España pudo evitar el vender el oro, no le dio la gana hacerlo, aparte de ésto, lo demás es fábula.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Mar 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Ves a la documentación oficial y que es la que vale, lo demás es simple opinión... El acuerdo fue suscrito y firmado por: Banco Central Europeo, Banca d´Italia, Banco de España, Banco de Portugal, Banco de Grecia, Banque Centrale de Luxembourg, Banque de France, Banque National de Belgique, Central Bank & Financial Services Authority of Ireland, De NederlandscheBank, Deutsche Bundesbank, Oesterreichische Nationalbank, Suomen Pankki-Finlands Bank, Schwerizerische Nationalbank, Sverige Riksbank...

Entiendo que cuando se firman los acuerdos son para cumplirlos y eso es lo que hizo Solbes/BdE, al igual que el resto de los Bancos Centrales que firmaron y que he reseñado. Dí, por tanto, qué país incumplió... porque de los citados NO me consta ninguno.

En fin, que se hubiera podido "evadir" la venta e incumplir el compromiso adquirido, pues no sé qué decirte... No creo que España contará ni tuviera la suficiente "fuerza" como para oponerse ni en aquel entonces ni ahora...

Arbeyna, yo me limito a exponer lo que está al alcance de cualquiera que lo busque: documentación oficial y que después tuvo su reflejo en el Comunicado oficial de prensa realizado por el BCE.

No entro en las consideraciones de si se hizo bien o mal, pero está claro que hubieron fuertes plusvalías y, en su momento, ya dí el montante de las mismas. ¿Qué sucedió con ellas? Pues, hasta ahí NO he "husmeado", pero desde luego podemos pensar cualquier cosa y, probablemente, nada "bueno"...

Y no te enfades, hombre, que aquí todos intentamos aportar y después que cada cual piense como quiera, faltaría más...

Saludos.

Edito: Mira, Arbeyna, acabo de buscar en mi base de datos y he encontrado algo sumamente interesante. Bien, los gráficos y las cifras son muy claras... Efectivamente, en función de los números, podemos deducir que Italia vendió y compró al mismo tiempo, pues sus tenencias en el período quedaron inalteradas y Alemania, casi más de lo mismo, aunque aquí ya se percibe un inapreciable -2%... Ahora bien, retrocede en los años y vemos que las ventas de Oro en España ya fueron importantes antes de la decisión tomada por Solbes en 2007... ¿Qué explicación das a esto y adónde fue a parar la "pasta"?

Tengo que aclarar que en el acuerdo (con mandato "soterrado" del BCE) NO se daba una cifra concreta sobre el Oro a vender y SÍ que se ponía un "tope" al respecto. Después ya fue decisión de cada país la cantidad de Oro a vender...

- ¿Cómo interviene la banca central el precio del oro? - Libertad Digital

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Continúa fortísima la compra de Plata de "inversión"...

- Silver Eagle Sales To Jump 25% Due To Deteriorating Market Conditions : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Arbeyna: Ves a la documentación oficial y que es la que vale, lo demás es simple opinión...



Hombre Fernando, que me digas tú que la documentación oficial es la que vale, tiene guasa... sabes que sólo la información que interesa que se publique y sea pasto para el rebaño, acaba publicada, el resto sale de fuentes no oficiales y no por ello carentes de credibilidad.

Entiendes bien, cuando se firman acuerdos son para cumplir, pero con el Estado hemos topado, se cumple lo que interesa y lo que no interesa, sencillamente no se cumple. Ya no es una cuestión de "peso" dentro de la UE, es una cuestión de hacer oídos sordos.

En mi actividad laboral me suelo topar con casos en los que el Estado se salta a la torera disposiciones Europeas, curiosamente en perjuicio de sus propios ciudadanos. Como no quiero entrar de lleno en el campo del derecho, con una simple búsqueda en Google, te salen algunos ejemplos, y quizá son los más mediaticos, que no tienen porqué ser los más perjudiciales a los intereses del "pueblo"

Google

Y repito, las hay verdaderamente sangrantes que afectan a los intereses de los consumidores en beneficio de las grandes empresas, pero bueno, esto es lo que hay y no es para nada nuevo.

Y por favor, no tomes mis palabras como un enfado, o quizá si, pero no hacia los miembros de este hilo, y menos hacia tu persona, tómalo como un acto de "rebeldía". Es humillante como ciudadano que las medidas abusivas impuestas por la UE para con los ciudadanos nacionales sean aplicadas ipso facto, y sin embargo las que garantizan determinados derechos y/o obligaciones a cumplir por los Gobiernos no sean tenidas en cuenta debiendo acudir a la vía judicial para hacer valer lo "escrito".

Tú mismo has dicho que el balance Italiano y Alemán prácticamente no se movió, entonces, ¿qué sentido tiene vender manzanas para volverlas a comprar? ¿No se trataba de "descargar"? Entonces, ¿para qué volver a cargar?

En fin, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Cuando me refiero a que el documento oficial es el que "vale", lo hago en cuanto a su "teórica" legalidad, ya me entiendes... Si en el "fondo", Arbeyna, estamos de acuerdo, pero seguro que lo verás de otra "forma" si lees esto:

- De porque España compraba oro mientras decía que lo vendía. - Rankia

¿A que ahora lo vemos más "claro"? A veces, Arbeyna, en base a la duda tenemos que trabajar para intentar discernir la "verdad" sobre aquello que nos rodea y en eso estamos tú, yo y otros muchos conforeros que colaboran en este hilo: paketazo, frisch, Charizato21, TheRedHawk, veismuler y cito los más recientes, ya que por aquí siempre pasan personas muy interesantes (Refinanciado, timi, atom ant, etc., etc.).

Por cierto, Arbeyna, Solbes cargó con el "muerto", pero el auténtico "descerebrado" fue Zapatero y es algo muy conocido lo que enlazo a continuación...

- El oro de J. L. R. Zapatero « No con mi dinero

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2016)

Hola Fernando,

Interesante punto de vista el del artículo, Y es que al final estamos en manos de intereses que en muchas ocasiones distan mucho de lo que deberían ser los intereses generales. Lo que veo claro es la gran mentira que nos vendieron de eso llamado "Unión Europea" y todo lo que derivó... 

Y sí, por supuesto, Solbes no firma si el Consejo de Ministros no lo aprueba y sin el ok del Presidente, pero en el sueldo y cargo llevaba la responsabilidad. 

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Pues, claro que todo son los putos intereses de una determinada olorgaquía aquí y allá y por en medio andamos los "paganini" de SIEMPRE... Mira, Arbeyna, dos de los grandes errores de nuestro país fueron entrar en la UE y en la OTAN, y eso lo vengo diciendo desde que llegué a este foro.

En la UE porque ya hemos visto lo que ha representado para nuestro país el expolio y perdida de Soberanía experimentados y en tan pocos años... Y en la OTAN porque nos hemos buscado unos enemigos "ficticios" que encima nos pueden "borrar" del mapa en un ¡plis, plas! Nuestro enemigo "natural" siempre ha estado en el Norte de África y no en un país tan alejado como Rusia...

En fin, sobre la UE es muy interesante este artículo que he rescatado de mis archivos y qué curioso que podamos asociar a Kalergi con los "cimientos"...

- Drugstore_Los oscuros orígenes de la Unión Europea

Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2016)

buenos días ,, me ha costado lo mío ponerme un poco al día del hilo ,,,:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

dejo esto

El BCE no descarta dar dinero directamente a la gente


----------



## veismuler (20 Mar 2016)

Cuando entramos en la OTAN hubo un referendum..para permanecer..os acordáis?.
Otra de las chapuzas..hablo en cuanto economía real... fue cuando España aprobó el Euro y se tuvo que hacer la conversión de pesetas a euros...todavía me acuerdo como el del bar de al lado de mi casa...ponía una coma en sus productos para hacer la conversión..de pesetas a euros.
Menuda super-inflación...de andar por casa..je,je
Ración de Bravas.....300 .....pasa a ser de 3,00 
Ración de Calamares 400....pasa a ser de 4,00
Y así todo el repertorio...Qué verguenza.
Entre facturas, mentiras, tongos, picarescas y tocomochos..no sé todavía como esto subsiste....Feliz finde (lo que queda del día)

Nada, nada a los 10000 que nos vamos..
Gold News |


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Mar 2016)

Puff, se me había olvidado Fernando, la OTAN, otro "gran invento", y ya no sólo hay que contar la cantidad de dinero que se va por ahí, sin necesidad alguna de meter la nariz donde no nos llama, lo peor es que el hecho de estar en lugares donde no nos correspondía, ha costado la vida a Españoles.

Y bueno, sobre la UE... la gran estafa para los ciudadanos. Hace unos meses estuve buscando la existencia de algún proyecto para el campo en el que trabajo, y navegando, navegando, llegué al progama LIFE, en 2015 una subvención de 240 millones de euros, y te juro que tras haber leído varias veces la convocatoria, aún no tengo claro qué es lo que persigue este "programa". Pero nada. 240 millones de euros !!!

Convocatoria LIFE 2015 - Programa LIFE - Ayudas y subvenciones - Servicios - Ministerio - magrama.es




veismuler dijo:


> Cuando entramos en la OTAN hubo un referendum..para permanecer..os acordáis?.
> Otra de las chapuzas..hablo en cuanto economía real... fue cuando España aprobó el Euro y se tuvo que hacer la conversión de pesetas a euros...todavía me acuerdo como el del bar de al lado de mi casa...ponía una coma en sus productos para hacer la conversión..de pesetas a euros.
> Menuda super-inflación...de andar por casa..je,je
> Ración de Bravas.....300 .....pasa a ser de 3,00
> Ración de Calamares 400....pasa a ser de 4,00



Sí Veismuler, hubo referendum, pero qué "base" tenía la población para discernir? La que los políticos implicados en el SI querían que tuviese. No es lo mismo leer la parte del cuento donde la Princesa y el Príncipe se casan y son felices, que leer la parte en la que ésta muere al morder la manzana. Dependen de lo que te lean, vas a votar a una u otra respuesta.

Debieron pensar que en esa época la gente estaba suficientemente "aborregada" , cosa bien distinta sucedió en 2005 con el Referéndum sobre el Tratado de la UE, en esta ocasión, y pese a que la economía iba "viento en popa" no quisieron arriesgar, y se determinó que la "consulta" era no vinculante. Menos mal que nuestros "amigos" Franceses y creo que Holandeses dieron un NO rotundo y no entró en vigor esa Constitución Europea, que de poco o nada hubiera servido, salvo para destinar varios cientos de millones de euros anuales.

Bueno, lo de la entrada del euro fue de escándalo... el 30 de Diciembre una caña 100 pesetas, el 2 de enero la misma caña 1 euro. Los bares se pasaron ya no cuatro pueblos, sino varias provincias, una vergüenza. Yo estuve varios meses en los que me negaba a pagar 1 euro por una caña y directamente no entraba, pero bueno, al final pasa lo que pasa, o acabas siendo un marginado social y no queda otra que pasar por el aro.

Aún hoy en día cuando alguien me dice, "pero si son sólo x euros" se lo paso a pesetas, muchos dicen "vaya, pues sí que es dinero".

Saludos y buena mañana de Domingo.


----------



## prudente2 (20 Mar 2016)

En este programa de Max Keiser interviene Sandeep Jaitly, de FeketeResearch.com y comenta el interés futuro del oro y como está en terreno negativo, y otras cosas interesantes. A partir del minuto 13 más o menos.

Keiser Report en español: Milagros económicos de los banqueros centrales (E884) - Videos de RT


----------



## kikepm (20 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Cuando entramos en la OTAN hubo un referendum..para permanecer..os acordáis?.



Es importante indicar quel resultado del referendum no era vinculante. El obierno no estaba obligado a seguir los dictados de la ciudadanía expresados por consulta popular, tal es el grado de calidad de la democracia española.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Más "leña"...

- El blog del viejo topo: Se cumplen 30 años del referéndum sobre la OTAN. España, peón del Imperio (parte 1 de 2).

Si os interesa, os aconsejo que entréis al enlace de la 2ª parte. Todo lo que se dice es muy CLARIFICANTE para aquellos que gustamos de buscar "verdades" y también cada vez nos da más ASCO lo que encontramos...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Mar 2016)

Aquí os dejo la revalorización desde el 1 de enero de dos índices que agrupan a las principales mineras de oro
HUI - Desde 01 de enero 52% 
Arca Gold BUGS Tipos históricos - Investing.com

DXGOLDUT desde 01 enero 44%
DAXglobal Gold Miners USD TR Tipos históricos - Investing.com


----------



## frisch (20 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si os interesa, os aconsejo que entréis al enlace de la 2ª parte. Todo lo que se dice es muy CLARIFICANTE para aquellos que gustamos de buscar "verdades" y también cada vez nos da más ASCO lo que encontramos...
> 
> Saludos.



No hay que rasgarse las vestiduras. No hay que rasgarse las vestiduras. Estaba cantado pero sencillamente, da absolutamente igual que estuviera cantado porque el gallinero solicita, clama, exige un gallo y de eso en el panorama pólitico, sobra. Ayer el tándem Felipe-Alfonso, dos por el precio de uno, hoy Pablo y Luis, cuarentaidos por el precio de dos.

Durante años creí que Felipe cambió de chaqueta al llegar al poder y ver la cruda realidad del poder. Mentira. Mentira. No cambió al llegar al poder. Mintió para llegar al poder.

Digo lo que digo y no es una opinión. Son hechos, hechos históricos.

Hay un libro (que ya he citado en este hilo). No es un libro anti PSOE, no es un libro pro PSOE, es una puta tesis doctoral. Se títula: "El amigo alemán" y está escrito por Antonio Muñoz Sánchez. En esa tesis doctoral se demuestra, lo que ya se sabía pero esta vez con documentos, d o c u m e n t o s, que los que trajeron (pagaron) al poder en España al PSOE de Felipe-Alfonso (no al PSOE de Rodolfo Llopis) fue el SPD alemán.

Pregunta

¿Era el SPD atlantista?

Ya está todo dicho pardillos.

Volved a votar socialdemocracia con Pablo y Luis, cuarentaidos por el precio de dos.

P.S. Quien financiaba la operación del SPD (apoyado por Olof Palme) era la puta CIA. A ver si nos vamos enterando a la hora de ira meter el puto sobre ése en la puta urna ésa.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Interesantes los enlaces que aportas, pero aunque observo que aún puede quedar cierto recorrido al alza, yo ahora me lo "pensaría" antes de entrar ahí... Esas subidas tan verticales NUNCA son buenas y habrá que ver qué hacen estas mineras cuando las Bolsas caigan fuertemente... y que es algo que sigo "contemplando" para este año. Quizás, paketazo y veismuler puedan darte una mejor opinión al respecto.

Y dejo el último COT. No observo cambios relevantes, así que la fortaleza en los MPs parece que sigue asentada, aunque me preocupa que el lado "positivo" ande en manos de los "Especuladores" y que no son "fiables", al menos para mí...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - March 18, 2016

Saludos.

Edito: ¿Qué tal, frisch? Bueno, cualquiera que esté "medio" documentado sabe lo que indicas respecto a Felipe González. Y yo sigo erre que erre: seguiré poniendo mi "puto" voto en la "puta" urna en la que me corresponda hacerlo. Y si no sale algo "mejor", pues votaré lo mismo que en la anterior ocasión...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2016)

La transición fue una farsa , reorganizaron de forma "ordenada" la repartición del pastel ,,, Antes el pastel lo cortaba solo uno y ahora son muchos a cortar y reclamar su parte.
Cuanto mas se rebusca en la historia ,,, no hace falta ir muy atrás ,,,, te das cuanta de que nos engañan a todas horas.

OTRA PRUEBA MÁS PARA LOS QUE AÚN CREEN EN LA VERSIÓN OFICIAL DEL 11-S | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

estamos asistiendo a la demolición de la civilización actual , tal como la conocemos , para reconstruirla después , adaptándose a las nuevas necesidades de los que mandan.

muy interesante Veismuler , lo que nos comentas una pagina atrás , que solo podrían pasar si el mundo se viera inmerso en un cataclismo total , en mi opinión nada descartable , es mas , necesario para llevar a buen puerto la transición mundial xxx en la que estamos inmersos

de momento toca disfrutar de lo que queda de domingo ,,,,


----------



## frisch (20 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: ¿Qué tal, frisch? Bueno, cualquiera que esté "medio" documentado sabe lo que indicas respecto a Felipe González. Y yo sigo erre que erre: seguiré poniendo mi "puto" voto en la "puta" urna en la que me corresponda hacerlo. Y si no sale algo "mejor", pues votaré lo mismo que en la anterior ocasión...
> 
> Saludos.



Pues nada, bastante bien, dentro de un orden, Fernando.
No, si a mi me parece muy bien que pongas el puto sobre ése en la puta urna ésa. Faltaría más. Si algo no soy es estalinista. Pero Fernando, dentro de unos años no te me rasgues las vestiduras con el resultado.

Vamos a ver. Hay una expresión francesa del mundo de las encuestas policiacas que dice "Cherchez la femme". Es decir que hay que buscar el movil. ¿Quién coño financia a los cuarentaidos por el precio de dos? ¿Por qué coño no se ha utilizado el mismo dinero para, por ejemplo, financiar un movimiento político con las tesis del Califa? Digo el Califa y podría mentar a otros: el minero, por poner otro ejemplo.

Votar está muy bien, votar bien, está mejor.


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2016)

Frish , las vestiduras nos las vamos a rasgar todos , tanto los que no votamos como los que votan ,, lo mas jodido es que estamos de acuerdo hacia donde vamos y cada uno tiene que hacer lo que crea oportuno para evitarlo .


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Me lo pones "fácil", frisch: Si no tengo más huevos que elegir un pescado "podrido" elegiré el que me parezca que lo está menos, por tanto "mejor"... Y eso NO quita para que sepa que ese pescado está igualmente PODRIDO. Sin embargo, si me lo como tengo menos posibilidades de VOMITAR... ¿Me explico?

Y la opción de no votar, NO me vale, por tanto... Además, quizás, sea la mejor forma de mantener viva la "llama" de la opción del Califa...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2016)

hablando de política ,,,,

Los granjeros se ahogan en la burbuja del cerdo | Economía | EL PAÍS

---------- Post added 20-mar-2016 at 20:41 ----------

"Una vez que el proyecto está en marcha, tienes que meter cerdos, aunque sea para perder, porque si no vas a perder mucho más"

---------- Post added 20-mar-2016 at 21:04 ----------




prudente2 dijo:


> En este programa de Max Keiser interviene Sandeep Jaitly, de FeketeResearch.com y comenta el interés futuro del oro y como está en terreno negativo, y otras cosas interesantes. A partir del minuto 13 más o menos.
> 
> Keiser Report en español: Milagros económicos de los banqueros centrales (E884) - Videos de RT



muy bueno e interesante ,,


----------



## frisch (20 Mar 2016)

timi;16405969
[url=http://economia.elpais.com/economia/2016/03/04/actualidad/1457104814_158171.html dijo:


> Los granjeros se ahogan en la burbuja del cerdo | Economía | EL PAÍS[/url]





Es que eso no es una granja de cerdos eso es Mathaussen. Y ése es el problema. ¿Cómo lo han solucionado, el problema, los inventores iniciales de Mathaussen? Pues inventando el cerdo ecológico a precio ecológico que es un precio, por si usted no lo sabía, 65% más caro que el cerdo Mathaussen.

¿Por qué los inventores de Mathaussen pueden vender ahora cerdo ecológico 65% más caro? Muy sencillo. Porque los que hacen cerdo Mathaussen ahora (nosotros) al final de la cadena financiamos el que que los inventores de cerdo Mathaussen puedan comprar cerdo ecológico.

Es como lo del SPD y Felipe.


----------



## timi (20 Mar 2016)

a Droblo , que creo que es forero , le sigo en esta pagina de mis días de hipotecado ::,,, que por suerte ya dejé atrás .
Dejo un articulo suyo de estos días que me ha parecido especialmente acertado

La semana en los mercados

una cosa es conocer la teoría , y otra muy distinta aplicarla con nuestros ahorros.:o


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# timi: Si supieras los análisis bursátiles que recibo a lo largo de la semana... Y ¿sabes?, pues que la mayoría de ellos no me los leo, ni por "encima"... Yo no dudo de que haya analistas buenos en este tema y por aquí andan dos de ellos (paketazo y veismuler), pero me he acostumbrado a escuchar mis "percepciones" y que, por regla general, están "fundamentadas" y será por eso que tengo unos "cuantos" aciertos por aquí, ¿No? Me imagino que el hecho de "conocer" los mercados y estar "fuera" me permiten una mejor perspectiva de ellos y eso es algo que observo también en paketazo, ya que éste suele "mojarse" bastante y también acertando. Quizás, si algo nos caracteriza es que somos sumamente prudentes y de ahí mi particular recomendación de estar fuera de los mercados más pronto que tarde... Ciertamente, el mes de Abril suele ser muy alcista para los mercados de valores, pero básicamente porque en los EE.UU. es un mes equiparable al nuestro de Diciembre y entra mucho dinero en los Planes de Pensiones de allí.

En cualquier caso, timi, el ahorro libre de Deuda, sino no es "ahorro", si acaso liquidez de "reserva", debe intentar preservarse y no jugarlo en un juego de azar que, probablemente, nos de unos rendimientos negativos... Eso no quita para que se pueda arriesgar una pequeña cantidad cuando los mercados entran en una situación de vamos a decir "stress" bajista...

Y dejo esto...

- Another False Oil Price Rally: Crossing A Boundary | Zero Hedge

- RSCOIN: LOS BANCOS CENTRALES

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

Interesante...

- Viviendo en deudocracia

Saludos.

Edito: Clickar en "Viviendo en deudocracia" y luego tirar del enlace hacia abajo hasta Somnambulism: ¡Despierta del sueño de la deuda! Hay el trailer de una película que parece bastante interesante.


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # timi: Si supieras los análisis bursátiles que recibo a lo largo de la semana... Y ¿sabes?, pues que la mayoría de ellos no me los leo, ni por "encima"... Yo no dudo de que haya analistas buenos en este tema y por aquí andan dos de ellos (paketazo y veismuler), pero me he acostumbrado a escuchar mis "percepciones" y que, por regla general, están "fundamentadas" y será por eso que tengo unos "cuantos" aciertos por aquí, ¿No? Me imagino que el hecho de "conocer" los mercados y estar "fuera" me permiten una mejor perspectiva de ellos y eso es algo que observo también en paketazo, ya que éste suele "mojarse" bastante y también acertando. Quizás, si algo nos caracteriza es que somos sumamente prudentes y de ahí mi particular recomendación de estar fuera de los mercados más pronto que tarde... Ciertamente, el mes de Abril suele ser muy alcista para los mercados de valores, pero básicamente porque en los EE.UU. es un mes equiparable al nuestro de Diciembre y entra mucho dinero en los Planes de Pensiones de allí.
> 
> ...



Vaya fernando, que raro que enlazaras una noticia sobre una cryptomoneda (o proyecto de ella, más bien). No sé si es un guiño a los que apoyamos a BTC aquí :rolleye:

De todos modos, al respecto del tema, ya lo había escuchado hará unas dos semanas y te puedo decir algo: no tiene nada que hacer con bitcoin.

Básicamente, no se puede obligar a la gente a que utilice la crypto bancaria en detrimento del BTC, es una censura imposible. Fracasará estrepitosamente 

Saludos,

TRH


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# TheRedHawk: No, no es un "guiño" para los que apoyáis al BitCoin y ya sabes que yo soy contrario al mismo, pero por una simple cuestión de "desconfianza" personal. El artículo enlazado era la 3ª parte de una serie de Guillermo Barba y que es muy seguido en este hilo.

En cualquier caso, yo respeto a todos aquellos que hacen con su dinero lo que consideran conveniente y más si es como respuesta al Sistema financiero represivo. En cuanto a si BitCoin seguirá siendo "libre" en el tiempo, pues ahí tengo serias dudas: estos HdP tienen muchos medios...

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Democracia, S.A.: cómo difamar al disidente

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (21 Mar 2016)

Buenos días seguimos con el mismo patrón..
El oro...rompió una zona técnica de gran importancia como son los 1,200 la onza, este nivel fue para algunos de nosotros una señal de compra (bueno, hablo para mí mismo, voy a seguir acumulando), y ahora es una nueva zona de soporte, mejor es pillarlo en la zona de soporte o en el barrido posterior, claro..1200-1180, pero aunque podría subir hasta su siguiente zona de resistencia en los $1,300 la onza, podrían llevarlo también para abajo y ver niveles de suelo en el entorno de 1.000..(espero que no)
Los que vamos para largo, como es mi caso,,el espacio temporal nos debiera importar un pimiento..y yo sigo comprando..con mi modesto patrimonio claro..que pillo medio soberano..pues vale..que pillo una alfonsina...pues vale..
Estamos pasando por un puerto de montaña pero la meta está mucho más arriba..aunque tengamos que bajar al valle...feliz mañana a todo kiski.


----------



## prudente2 (21 Mar 2016)

Inteligencia Financiera Global: Precio real del oro,

Barba. Oro a 50.000


----------



## Pedernal (21 Mar 2016)

prudente2 dijo:


> Inteligencia Financiera Global: Precio real del oro,
> 
> Barba. Oro a 50.000




Hola, según este artículo, de esta maniobra para salvar el dollar creando inflación, sería necesario que los EEUU fueran los mayores poseedores de oro físico...

Un saludo


----------



## Pedernal (21 Mar 2016)

Dos premios Nobel de Economía destapan las trampas del mercado para crear falsas necesidades

Esta es una de las causas de la crisis, igual que irse de vacaciones a crédito... Porque conocen la forma de hacer "picar" a la gente en sus trampas empresariales.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: A mí me parece que a Jim Rickards se le va bastante la "olla" cuando da unos determinados "precios objetivos" que para darse precisarían de muchos "MILAGROS" al mismo tiempo, aparte de lo que hemos apuntado por aquí en muchas ocasiones: menudo "mundo" el que estaríamos viviendo... ¿Sería posible convivir pacíficamente en Occidente con una Hiperinfación de "Caballo"? Viendo lo sucedido con el final del Imperio Romano de Occidente, ya conocemos la respuesta... Todo lo demás pertenece al mundo de la "Fantasía" y lo mejor es que el Oro acabe alcanzando un valor "justo" y equiparable al que siempre ha tenido, por tanto libre de las manipulaciones a las que se le está sometiendo desde hace ya bastante tiempo.

Siendo más "claros": que yo pueda vender mi Oro, si procede, como cualquier otra cosa, pero sin la amenaza permanente de que me volarán los "sesos" simplemente por ser poseedor del mismo.

Y dejo esto...

- La Jornada: La caída de la demanda: ¿secuela reptando la realidad?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Gold and Paper 1951

Saludos.


----------



## alicate (21 Mar 2016)

Demoledor, el contenido del enlace fernando, mas claro agua.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

SÍ, alicate, es sencillamente... ¡Demoledor! Y algunos todavía nos discuten a los "metaleros" nuestras "percepciones"... Harían bien en leer un "poquito" de Historia y, especialmente, la Económica. En fin, tampoco pasa nada y nosotros a lo "nuestro"...

Y dejo esto...

- Gold Silver Ratio Says It's Time to Buy Silver, Sell Gold

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Mar 2016)

"_Future Possibilities for dollars/euros/pounds/yen:

More debt, “money printing,” central bank desperation, currency devaluations, QE, and more of the same failed policies – will produce higher gold prices.

Inflationary blow-off and gold prices go astronomical in devalued currencies, as they have in many other countries in the past century.

Deflationary depression, tens or hundreds of $Trillions of debt defaults that make the 1930s look like a “walk in the park” by comparison to the “Greater Depression.” Gold prices are … unpredictable.

The dollar is gradually replaced by some other currency – a Special Drawing Right (IMF), a gold backed “something,” a digital currency, something new, or:


_
2006_AE_Gold_Bullion_Hi-Res_Obv"

O no.

Vamos a ver.
Es una opinión no más.

Que el sistema no se puede mantener _ad infinitum_ eso lo saben hasta los niños de teta.

La cuestión no es si se puede mantener o no, sino hasta cuándo.
Y ahí, nos podemos llevar sorpresas.
Entiendo que hay una parte del personal que espera el cataclismo de una manera inminente, cuasi inminente o en cualquier caso, bastante rápido.

Pero espera eso porque, como ha hecho los deberes, pues tiene ganas de que la realidad justifique su "haber hecho los deberes".

Hasta ahí todo es comprensible.

Pero los que llevan el cotarro pueden seguir imprimiendo, falseando cuentas contables (y más cuando desaparezca el dinero físico) y con el bitcoin de marras (que no deja de ser un invento de "ellos") pues más. Se puede mantener la falacia de que se pueden votar presupuestos generales, de cualquier país, sabiendo que no hay un puto duro pero sabiendo que los too big to fall respaldarán dichos presupuestos, porque todo eso sigue siendo negocio. Negocio, la palabra mágica es negocio. Negocio. Y éste tiene cuerda para rato.

Por supuesto, un día hará pum. Alguna vez lo he dicho en este hilo. No lo verán los que tienen ahora 60 años. No lo verán. Pero los que tienen 40, esos no les libra del via crucis ni el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Mar 2016)

Pues, ahí va otra opinión y más acorde con lo que AQUÍ llamamos "hacer los deberes"... y es que esa expresión no debiera pasar por el filtro del análisis racional, al menos para los que andamos por este hilo.

"Clarificando": No nos quedemos con el hastío que nos pueda producir, sino más vale que algunos se pregunten qué es lo que oculta en lo que parece revelar...

Y no hay horizonte "temporal": A la mayoría de los que compramos MPs nos va medianamente BIEN, sino está claro que NO podríamos comprar... Y los "objetivos" pueden ser muy variados: desde quien quiere o "pretende" dejarlos como "herencia" -mi caso- a quien busca "asegurarse" un Plan de Pensiones "creíble" a futuro, pasando por "turbulencias" que nos lo hagan emplear antes de tiempo y actuando como lo que son: "Seguro" y "Valor refugio"...

Personalmente, los "Apocalipsis" los dejo para aquellos que gusten de la "Religión" y si se llega ahí, pues preferiré con toda seguridad un "arma" a un MP, aunque también habrá que saber utilizarla... Lo que nos lleva a que "hacer los deberes" puede tener muchas más "ramificaciones" de las que algunos simplifican, peroooo eso ya es cosa de cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (22 Mar 2016)

Japón lleva imprimiendo e interviniendo el mercado 20 años y no les ha servido para salir de la crisis. Siguen exactamente igual que al principio pero con mucha más deuda.

La diferencia es que cuando Japón empezó a imprimir e intervenir el mercado, al resto del mundo desarrollado le iba más o menos bien. En ese momento se podía argumentar que si se conseguia aumentar las exportaciones se podría salir del atolladero.

Ahora es muy distinto. Ya se ha demostrado que el Abenomics no funciona. Y si no funcionó cuando Japón era el único que lo hacia, menos va a funcionar cuando todos los paises se encuentran igual de mal, y donde todos los Bancos Centrales se encuentran en una carrera absurda para ver quien es el que más imprime.

Cada nueva actuación de los Bancos centrales tiene menos efecto en los mercados. Los mercados empiezan a tomar conciencia de que los Bancos centrales ya no tienen nada más que ofrecer. El 99% de la prensa aplaudió las LTRO primero, la QE de 60.000 millones despues y las sucesivas bajadas de tipos desde el 4% al 0,25% , pero cuando los tipos se han puesto en negativo ha comenzado un cambio de mentalidad. Se ha empezado a ver el absurdo y ya no se ve el mismo entusiasmo y apoyo que antes en la prensa y en los mercados. He visto en los últimos 3 meses algunas criticas severas, impensables hace un año, en medios no siempre minoritarios por ahondar en medidas que ya se ha demostrado que no funcionan, y que no sólo son intentos deserperados de controlar algo de lo que ya se perdió el control hace tiempo, sino que ya son en si mismas contraproducentes.

Todo esto lo digo porque las medidas del BCE "funcionarán" (lease aqui, retrasar lo inevitable), mientras el mercado crea que van a funcionar, pero en cuanto se pierda la confianza en ellas, la caida será muy rápida.

Todavía le quedan al BCE un par de cartuchos, y los usará, pero cada vez le quedan menos cartuchos y los está gastando muy rápido. Este tinglado no va a reventar este mes, ni seguramente este año, pero si tuviera que hacer una porra diría que los finales de la próxima legislatura van a ser muy, muy duros. Osea que si, los que tienen ahora 60 años, si que los verán,...... y antes de jubilarse!.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (22 Mar 2016)

En mi opinión gastarán esos últimos cartuchos, harán todo lo imposible siempre y cuando no perjudique a las élites económicas. Nunca salvarán a la gente normal a no ser que sea necesario para salvar a la élite económica. 
El ejemplo de la crisis económica del Imperio Romano es muy ilustrativo. O se salvan los de arriba o no se salva nadie, ha sido así siempre. Por eso a lo largo de la historia nunca ha prosperado ninguna iniciativa que le de el poder de tomar decisiones macroeconómicas a los ciudadanos. Cualquier intento es cortado de raíz.


----------



## veismuler (22 Mar 2016)

El español es cagoncete porque nos va la juerga y el pitorreo..pero como se nos hinchen las narices..ya veremos lo que pasa..
A vagancia no nos gana nadie..pero como nos despertemos..el tsunami va a ser de campeonato..lo que pasa es que "semos muuuu flojos".


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesante...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...as-en-direccion-a-un-colapso-economico-global

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2016)

Buenos aportes habéis añadido al hilo, y sobre todo aprecio las opiniones personales que comentáis.

Respecto a la impresión de FIAT, no os hagáis sangre con eso, al ciudadano de a pie, se la trae al pairo de dónde salga el dinero, lo único que le preocupa es tener para la garimba en el bar de la esquina, el alquiler, y llenar la nevera.

Pensad que si mañana mismo se imprimiese dinero suficiente para recapitalizar el bolsillo de todos los españoles, y entregarles pongamos 1000€ al mes, dudo mucho que la gente saliera a las calles a quejarse, y a decir que el sistema está quebrado.

El ser humano es un vive el momento, y esos cartuchos de los que habláis tiene el BCE, pueden durar años, mientras se decide que nuevo sistema instaurar cuando esto claudique.

Coincido en que las decisiones importantes de cualquier nación, no las toma el pueblo, ni tan siquiera los políticos...es una artimaña sencilla que se usa desde que el hombre es hombre, y es tan sencilla como esto que os simplifico:

¿Qué preferís caramelos de naranja o de limón?...los de naranja dan ardor de estómago, y los de limón hipertensión...pero tenemos cura para ambas cosas, solo tenéis que pagar impuestos y trabajar duro.

¿¡pero nadie se pregunta si hay caramelos de menta, fresa, manzana...!?, y no se lo pregunta nadie, por que nadie sabe que se lo puede preguntar, o que tan siquiera hay esa posibilidad...así que creemos decidir y aceptamos nuestro destino ya marcado de antemano por quienes tienen todos los sabores de caramelos.

En cuanto que al español si le hinchan mucho las narices estallará...no, no lo veo...somos un país aletargado centrado en trivialidades, y dónde se prefiere la prensa rosa, los partidos de fin de semana, y mandar a nuestros hijos a estudiar al extranjero...no, no contemplo la posibilidad de que el españolito haga nada con "dos cojones"...y ojalá me sorprendan.

En cuanto al tema de los atentados, prefiero no comentar nada, si acaso mencionar que tanta movilización durante semanas y tanta alerta máxima solo sirven para lo que todos pensábamos "nada", así que nuestra indefensión está más que garantizada por las fuerzas del orden y los servicios de inteligencia. Espero se rebajen el sueldo por su ineptitud, y no soliciten más dinero en próximas partidas presupuestarias para evitar lo sucedido...aun que todos sabemos que sí lo harán, y nosotros les aplaudiremos.

El oro haciendo su trabajo, nos va a costar ver esos 1180$, pero bueno, supongo a nadie la preocupa demasiado de los que andamos por aquí.

Buena tarde a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## frisch (22 Mar 2016)

¿Quién dice crisis?

Alemania anuncia la mayor subida de las pensiones en 23 años


----------



## Pedernal (22 Mar 2016)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Quién dice crisis?
> 
> Alemania anuncia la mayor subida de las pensiones en 23 años



No creo que ninguno se haga millonario con una subida del 5%. Hace 7 años en España se bajaron los salarios a los funcionarios una media del 7% y además se les robó una paga y con esos millones de ahorro creo que sólo dieron para enterrar más ladrillos...
Será que se acercan elecciones...


----------



## frisch (22 Mar 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> No creo que ninguno se haga millonario con una subida del 5%. Hace 7 años en España se bajaron los salarios a los funcionarios una media del 7% y además se les robó una paga y con esos millones de ahorro creo que sólo dieron para enterrar más ladrillos...
> Será que se acercan elecciones...



Es que nadie dijo que ser pensionista fuese llegar a ser millonario.
Lo que la noticia dice es que:

En Alemania hay dinero (de impresora o no) para subir las pensiones. Punto.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Los países más endeudados del mundo en 2015

- A Big Reason Why Silver Is Set To Soar | Silver Phoenix

- Silver: The Best Is Yet To Come | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Mar 2016)

Os recomiendo un periódico suizo.
Se publica en alemán, francés e inglés.
Es bimensual.
Un periódico a la vieja usanza, de reflexión, sin aspavientos.
Cuatro reflexiones bien reflexionadas. Todo un lujo en el mundo de Compi Yogui Yupi Twitter.

Podéis acceder a él gratuitamente a través de Réseau Voltaire o directamente a través de ellos (aunque esto es nuevo).

Originalmente está redactado en alemán y publicado en Zurich.

Zeit-Fragen

Zeit-Fragen

en francés se titula:

Horizons et Débats

Horizons et debats

o

La route de la soie

y en inglés:

Current Concerns

Current Concerns

_Edito: publicado en Zurich en papel. Sí ha leído usted bien, en p a p e l._


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Mar 2016)

Lo que más me tranquiliza de los links que ponéis, es leer que los Rothschild son los mayores poseedores de oro, por lo que es casi seguro que el oro tendrá un papel importante en el Mad Max. 

Otra cosa, es que nos lo quieran quitar, o nos pongan difícil canjearlo por las monedas del futuro como los "latunes", o similares.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: No sé qué decirte... a mí no me tranquiliza nada que esas RATAS estén ahí, pero bueno si a ellos les "gusta", "malo" no puede ser... aunque aquí ya entraríamos en cuestiones ético-morales.

Os dejo dos vídeos... Uno de ellos ya podéis ponerlo en favoritos... Dura poco más de ¡5 horas!

- Los Rothschild planean redistribuir las reservas de oro hacia China. - YouTube

- La Historia de la Disnastía Rothschild ("Completo" en Español) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Los países más endeudados del mundo en 2015
> 
> ...



La infografía es muy reveladora. Japón 230%. Y ahí siguen los japos contra vientos y mareas, fukushimas y lo que haga falta, todo lo cual hace reflexionar y mucho. ¿Se puede estar en bancarrota y seguir funcionando como si nada? Pues sí. Japan. Lo cual me reconfirma en mi reflexión de que el problema no es la deuda sino quién la tiene. Debido a qué arcanos, pues no se sabe. Pero lo cierto es que Japan con sus 230% teme menos al futuro inmediato que Grecia con sus 177%. Otro caso curioso y que por lógica debería saltar en pedazos es el de Italia, 132% pero por lo visto todavía hay mucho ruso que compra Maserati.


En cuanto al segundo artículo _A Big Reason Why Silver Is Set To Soar _, esta tendencia urbi et orbe de comparar lo que vivimos ahora con los parámetros que se dieron en la crisis del 29 me parece fuera de lugar. No tiene nada que ver excepto en que el sistema está en bancarrota. Pero también estaba en bancarrota cuando los banqueros alemanes Fugger financiaban a Carlos V (tienen calle en el barrio de los Austrias junto a Atocha y Gobernador, la Calle Fúcar). La crisis del 29 no tiene nada que ver con lo de ahora, nada, es otra cosa porque sencillamente el mundo es otro. Como botón de muestra, Japón con los parámetros del 29 se hunde ipso facto bajo el mar. Eppur si muove.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Mar 2016)

"Ilustremos"...

- Sociedad Geográfica Española: Banqueros alemanes en la España de Carlos V

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Mar 2016)

Seguimos ilustrando:


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: No sé qué decirte... a mí no me tranquiliza nada que esas RATAS estén ahí, pero bueno si a ellos les "gusta", "malo" no puede ser... aunque aquí ya entraríamos en cuestiones ético-morales.
> 
> Os dejo dos vídeos... Uno de ellos ya podéis ponerlo en favoritos... Dura poco más de ¡5 horas!
> 
> ...



A mi tampoco me gusta, pero asegura que el oro servirá de algo, más bien de mucho. Otra cosa es que nos dejen tenerlo a los pobres.


Gracias por el video de 5h...Ya me has hecho planes para la Semana Santa.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

Vais rápido con el hilo, madre mía, te "despistas" un día y se acumulan las lecturas... gracias!



veismuler dijo:


> El español es cagoncete porque nos va la juerga y el pitorreo..pero como se nos hinchen las narices..ya veremos lo que pasa..
> A vagancia no nos gana nadie..pero como nos despertemos..el tsunami va a ser de campeonato..lo que pasa es que "semos muuuu flojos".



No te discuto que nos guste la "juerga" que vivamos la "calle" y que seamos sociales, pero lo de "vagos"... Vagos no creo, resignados sí.

Si las circunstancias que se están dando ahora, se hubiesen dado hace 200 años, ten por seguro que alguno habría tenido que salir corriendo a Estoril, otros muchos a Francia y otros tanto acabarían en el presidio. Pero claro, los sujetos de tales destinos han evolucionado, y dieron con la clave hace tiempo, simplemente tenían que hacer creer al populacho que una sublevación no les era favorable, perderían el "status", tenían más que perder que ganar.

Y es que ahora, por tener una casa y un coche, muchos piensan que son clase privilegiada, para asentar esta creencia sólo hay que ejecutar un par de desahucios, que lleguen a la mayoría de la población y entra el miedo a perder la vivienda, y si la "sociedad" no se hace cargo de esa familia, mejor, el miedo a vivir en la calle cortará cualquier acto de rebeldía.

Luego si añadimos el "quiero y no puedo" = "crédito" acabamos con la cuadratura del círculo. Así tenemos personas con nóminas de 900 euros, hipotecas de 1300 y conduciendo BMW.

No es que seamos vagos o de temperamento flojo, es que como la mayoría "hable" se ven en la calle.

Y luego claro, si algún "agujero" se me escapa, pues se legisla. Que hay concentraciones en el Congreso y no me gustan... Decreto Ley. Que me llaman sinveegüenza en la calle... Decreto Ley....Que me insultan en las redes sociales... DL.

Que las listas de espera en hospitales, los comedores de los críos, las vacunas, las pensiones, las becas vayan de culo... nada, Champion League y Toros...

Salvo la vivienda en propiedad y el BMW, poco hemos evolucionado del "pan y circo" de tiempos del Imperio Romano.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Excelente comentario y no se puede explicar mejor "nuestra" actitud actual ante lo que vivimos... Yo estoy convencido de que en mi juventud esto NO hubiera sucedido o, al menos, de la forma con la que lo están conduciendo. Habían más "ganas" de "rebelarse" y se hacia más "ruido", aunque a base de recibir "palos", ya que recuerdo que las manifestaciones o protestas obreras NO se hacían al ritmo de "batukadas" y demás chorradas ambientales. En fin, fueron otros tiempos...

Y, Arbeyna, el "Pan y el Circo" al final se acaban... Eso nos dice la Historia.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Bonos basura, ¿buena alternativa con tipos bajos?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Lo que más me tranquiliza de los links que ponéis, es leer que los Rothschild son los mayores poseedores de oro, por lo que es casi seguro que el oro tendrá un papel importante en el Mad Max.



La pregunta que yo me hago y no está carente de sensatez (aunque lo diga yo) es que cuando tienes el dinero que tienen los que mentas, en algún lugar lo tienes que meter ¿no?

Los mentados tienen mucho oro pero también tienen muchísimos inmuebles e industrias punteras (biotecnológicas, nanotecnologías, tontologías, en fin, lo que haga falta) y medios de comunicación. Tienen tanto dinero que lo diversifican, lógico. Incluso lo invierten para hacer lobbying en Bruselas (entre atentado y atentado) y en Washington D.C. e incluso en la Douma.

Vamos que que los mentados tengan oro no significa nada y menos para el común de los mortales. Lo siento por el chasco.


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Mar 2016)

frisch dijo:


> La pregunta que yo me hago y no está carente de sensatez (aunque lo diga yo) es que cuando tienes el dinero que tienen los que mentas, en algún lugar lo tienes que meter ¿no?
> 
> Los mentados tienen mucho oro pero también tienen muchísimos inmuebles e industrias punteras (biotecnológicas, nanotecnologías, tontologías, en fin, lo que haga falta) y medios de comunicación. Tienen tanto dinero que lo diversifican, lógico. Incluso lo invierten para hacer lobbying en Bruselas (entre atentado y atentado) y en Washington D.C. e incluso en la Douma.
> 
> Vamos que que los mentados tengan oro no significa nada y menos para el común de los mortales. Lo siento por el chasco.




Lo comentaba desde el punto de vista de que si ellos lo tienen, no lo van a boicotear, ergo tu oro también servirá en el futuro...y hasta ahi tu relación con ellos, sirviendo tu oro, tu competencia no son ellos, son todos los "imbersoreh" paletos de tu alrededor, los de palillo en la boca, y monedas sonando en el bolsillo, que te daban "lecciones de economía" en la barra del bar cuando sus pisitos se "revalorizaban" un 17% anual. Incluidos familia y amigos, esos que se jactaban de cambiar el coche cada 4 años, y de sus vacaciones en Cancún, que veían (ven) GH y sonríen con condescendencia y mirandote como a un loco, cuando les hablas de cualquier cosa de las que se comentan en este hilo , etc...

Es a ellos a los que vas a poder comprarles la casa tirada de precio porque están hasta el cuello de deudas, o a los que contratar por un cuenco de arroz si algún día montas una empresa.


----------



## veismuler (23 Mar 2016)

tanto mentado para referirte a los Rothschild..frisch..que extraño..
Bueno que seguimos igual en el rango lateral 1180-1280...yo espero que se lo salte por arriba...hoy estamos rondando hacia la base baja del canal..que seguramente tocará los 1200 o 1180 en próximas sesiones..sigue dando compra por análisis mensual y venta viendo los precios diario y semanal..
Fernando ya voy por la hora y media del documental de los Rotschild y muy interesante..por la cantidad de datos y fechas.


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> tanto mentado para referirte a los Rothschild..frisch..que extraño..
> Bueno que seguimos igual en el rango lateral 1180-1280...yo espero que se lo salte por arriba...hoy estamos rondando hacia la base baja del canal..que seguramente tocará los 1200 o 1180 en próximas sesiones..sigue dando compra por análisis mensual y venta viendo los precios diario y semanal..
> Fernando ya voy por la hora y media del documental de los Rotschild y muy interesante..por la cantidad de datos y fechas.



¡Big Brother vigila Hermano en la Fe! o


----------



## veismuler (23 Mar 2016)

Ya..yo creo en la persecución final a todo aquel que diga que Dios existe..siguiendo con lo que dice la Biblia , un poco la base de fondo que veo del documental de los Rotshchild..que es muy bueno....yo estoy más controlao que un cangrejo en un cubo..vamos que a mí me pillan de los primeros...je,je..
Eso sí..si me dan la opción de morir..yo me quiero morir de risa...no fastidies...
Fernando que desilusión...leche..cada vez que tengo en la mano una onza de plata (aunque sea maple) y una alfonsina...pufff..yo que soy más burro que un "arao",me voy decantando cada vez más por la compra de plata..que parece que pesa más el gramo, mirando el tamaño de la monea..olé..ozú mi arma..je,je


----------



## Pedernal (23 Mar 2016)

Si los Roschild tienen un montón de oro guardado, también puede ser para que nosotros no lo tengamos, o no tengamos el suficiente como para emplearlo como si fuera dinero corriente. Esta gente piensa en el dinero como un medio de conseguir lo que quieren, no como una finalidad en si misma.

Un saludo.


----------



## 8cilindros (23 Mar 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos

Sigo leyendo el hilo asiduamente, aunque no escriba mucho.



Arbeyna dijo:


> Vais rápido con el hilo, madre mía, te "despistas" un día y se acumulan las lecturas... gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que ustedes crean que tener unos hospitales en condiciones sea cuestión de voluntad. Es decir, de voluntad "política" o voluntad "social".

A pesar de estar en el mundo de la inversión en oro, parece ser que se alejan bastante de los preceptos de la ciencia económica. 

Y es que la economía NO es como la física en el que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma. En economía, la riqueza se puede crear, pero también se puede destruir.

El que los hospitales o la atención médica se encuentren en condiciones deplorables no es cuestión de "voluntad" alguna. Es decir, no es que tenga que haber voluntad de quitárselo a los ricos para mantener nuestros hospitales públicos. Si la cuestión económica fuera así de fácil, nuestros políticos lo hubieran hecho con tal de haber ganado votos.

No es cuestión de voluntad. Punto. Cuando yo tiro un lápiz al suelo en mi casa, por la ley de la gravedad, el lápiz caerá al suelo. Y por mucha voluntad que ponga no impediré que en de vez de caer al suelo, suba al techo, porque así es la ley de la gravedad.

No es cuestión de voluntad el que los hospitales se encuentren en buenas o malas condiciones porque las cosas no son mágicas por mucho que lo haga el estado.

Se trata de crear riqueza y para eso solo hay una fórmula: trabajo duro y ahorro. No hay más.

Ahora mismo estamos en el güano. Y es porque hemos vivido demasiado bien, consumiendo el ahorro que nos dejaron nuestros abuelos.

Miren, en este país, la sanidad es pública, universal y... "de calidad":

Hospitales y Farmacias para los Cubanos - YouTube

Déjense de monsergas por favor. Es cierto que hay unos sinvergüenzas que chupan más que otros. Pero no todo es tan sencillo como decir, que malos son los ricos.


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2016)

Vamos que lo de los Hospitales es cuestión de la gravedad.
No entraré al trapo, ni me mofaré de lo que opine un contertulio.

Los hospitales entran en caída libre gravitacional porque, por ejemplo, los bancos que, ya están en caida libre gravitacional, son más importantes de mantener porque según los políticos que nos gobiernan, si dejásemos caer a los bancos en caida libre gravitacional se iría al garete (a tomar por culo) todo.

Falacia. Falacia entre las falacias.

Porque, por ejemplo, el dinero invertido en los bancos todos estos años no se ha utilizado para generar riqueza (créditos) sino para especular con el.

A los números me remito por mucho que el González, la Botín, el Fainé hagan publicidades vomitivas con caras de guapos jóvenes treintañeros a los que se les da un crédito para empezar en la vida (de regalo una tableta Samsung).

Lo siento, mentira. Mentira canalla.

No es cierto y me indigno. Dinero hay, en qué se utiliza también.

Y, estimado contertulio: sanidad y educación es la base del desarrollo. Se tenga o no se tenga dinero, es en eso en lo que hay que invertir porque sin sanidad la gente se muere y sin educación, la gente no avanza en la vida, en la vida, en la vida.


----------



## Pedernal (23 Mar 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos
> 
> Sigo leyendo el hilo asiduamente, aunque no escriba mucho.
> 
> ...




Hola, yo no entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con "voluntad y trabajo duro". Esta claro que en este mundo no se regala nada y todo cuesta mucho trabajo. 
Por ejemplo, en África muchos niños trabajan duro en régimen de semiesclavitud en las minas para para pagar las medicinas de sus jóvenes padres enfermos, que enfermaron por trabajar "duro" en esas mismas minas. No hay que ser un lince para darse cuenta que hay alguien que se esta forrando con el duro trabajo de esa gente, que una vez enfermas simplemente serán echados del trabajo y la empresa no será responsable de nada.

El hecho de exigir hospitales con los impuestos que pagamos se llama " justicia social". La gente que pidió una hipoteca pagó impuestos por ella y así con todo... Yo creo que es cierto que a la gente se le fue la cabeza en la época del ladrillo, tal vez a muchos banqueros les interesó fomentarlo.

Acordaros del presidente de la patronal que está en la cárcel por robar dinero y que dijo aquello de que de la crisis sólo se salía trabajando más y cobrando menos.

Cuidado con criminalizar la miseria o regresaremos a los usos y costumbres del Siglo XIX.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (23 Mar 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> El hecho de exigir hospitales con los impuestos que pagamos se llama " justicia social".



Y también se llama desarrollo.
He trabajado en África Occidental, en un Hospital, gratis et amore, sé de lo que hablo.

Una cosa es que me jodan vivo otra cosa es que me digan que es por mi bien.

Por ahí no paso.

Es cuestión de dignidad.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Mar 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Parece que ustedes crean que tener unos hospitales en condiciones sea cuestión de voluntad. Es decir, de voluntad "política" o voluntad "social".
> 
> A pesar de estar en el mundo de la inversión en oro, parece ser que se alejan bastante de los preceptos de la ciencia económica.



Buenas tardes

Yo no estoy en el "mundo del oro" como inversión, sino como forma de asegurar el poco capital del que dispongo, para las inversiones existen otros productos.

El tema de los hospitales y su gestión, no se deben gestar bajo las premisas de unas "voluntades" políticas o sociales, sino económicas, dado el que sustento de los mismos se nutre con los impuestos que pagamos al Estado protector.

El problema no está en la multiplicación de los recursos económicos, sino la eficiente gestión de los mismos. Mire, caso cercano, paciente con pinzamiento nervio cubital derecho, debe ser sometido a intervención no urgente. Hospital de referencia La Paz, fecha prevista de intervención para 9 meses, solicita cambio de hospital (area única en Madrid) escoge La Fundación Jimenes Diaz (público, pero gestionado por empresa privada) fecha prevista de operación 15 días.

La gestión de los recursos es la clave, no se trata de subir los impuestos, no se trata de que paguen más los ricos, se trata de que la eficiencia prime por encima de otros factores, como suelen ser los politicos, y es que en la administración publica, llegado a un determinado escalón, ya sabe Ud cómo funciona.

Que me compare una Ley física con la dejadez, ineficacia, negligencia y falta de control, cuanto menos carece de sentido alguno. Aparte comentarle que la riqueza no se genera trabajando duro y ahorrando, sino planificando los recursos de los que se dispone y estableciendo una optima gestión de los mismos.




8cilindros dijo:


> Miren, en este país, la sanidad es pública, universal y... "de calidad":
> 
> Déjense de monsergas por favor. Es cierto que hay unos sinvergüenzas que chupan más que otros. Pero no todo es tan sencillo como decir, que malos son los ricos.



ESe discurso ya es del siglo pasado, como leyenda para una pancarta y que cuatro "despistados" todavía piensen que es verdad absoluta, está bien, pero Sr. debe tener presente donde escribe, y en este foro el que menos procura estar informado.

Dice Ud que la Sanidad es pública, será porque se nutre de los Presupuestos Generales del Estado, verdad?

Dice Ud que la Sanidad es universal, está seguro de que todo aquel que acuda a un Centro Sanitario va a obtener asistencia?

Y dice Ud que es de "calidad". Esto es lo que más gracia me hace, sobre todo cuando leo que el 85% de los funcionarios del Estado escogen la asistencia sanitaria privada en lugar de la pública.

Y mire, esto es una nefasta gestión, que tenga que pagar con mis impuestos el que un maestro pueda acudir a una clínica privada, porque no confía en la sanidad pública, es malgastar recursos. Nadie ha hablado de ricos o pobres, tan solo de una eficiente gestión.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, no voy a entrar a rebatir el -para mí- desafortunado comentario del conforero 8cilindros y otros destacados foreros ya lo han hecho contundemente.

En cierta ocasión, dí mi opinión sobre el Liberalismo y es que no tengo ningún problema en aceptar el llamado Liberalismo "Social", pero NO trago el Liberalismo "Económico" y que es un auténtico "Cáncer social"... Y ya no es una cuestión de "ricos" o "pobres", simplemente de que aquí, en este hilo, nos movemos personas que podríamos definir como "Humanistas" y nos parece que "lavarse las manos" en según qué cuestiones sensibles es cuanto menos de muy mal gusto...

# veismuler: Mira, la Plata SIEMPRE ha sido más bonita que el Oro, vamos que "luce" mucho más, pero a nivel "práctico" ahora mismo sigo apostando por el Oro, aunque lo ideal es tener de ambos MPs y luego que cada cual pondere en función de lo que él estime.

Y hoy hemos tenido un buen "barrido" en los MPs y tampoco es "preocupante"... Me explico: en "teoría" estamos dentro de una pauta estacional que no suele ser favorable y, quizás, se esté recuperando una cierta "normalidad" en relación a la misma, pero bueno hasta que no finalice el mes no sabremos si la "pauta" se ha cumplido o no... Ahora mismo, estaría "dentro". Y, por otro lado, la caída en los MPs es la misma que se está viendo en la mayor parte de los mercados de Materias Primas. Y hace unos minutos: el Oro a $1224 y la Plata a $15,295...

Aprovecho para dejaros el siguiente artículo "metalero"...

- Silver

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Fracking: Lecciones de Nash sobre el precio del crudo. Blogs de Big Data

Y ¡Ojo! con el Crudo a corto y medio plazo... ya hace tiempo que venimos advirtiendo al respecto, tanto paketazo como yo. Hoy el dato de las reservas en EE.UU. ha sido DEMOLEDOR...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Mar 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

- U.S. Mining Losses Last Year Wipe Out Profits From Past Eight Years - Real Time Economics - WSJ

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Mar 2016)

ha sido un error Fernando ,,,, 
¿Mercado petrolero no es lo que parece?: Los precios bajos del crudo se deben a un error de cálculo - RT

"" me he equivocado , no volverá a ocurrir ""

lo que baja sube y lo que sube , baja ,,, y entre medias se puede cambiar lo que haga falta para cuadrar esta teoría

muy interesante Fernando el enlace de la plata , entonces , si no vamos cargados lo suficiente en plata , estamos a tiempo.

a disfrutar de estos días.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2016)

Hola, timi: Al leer lo que enlazas de estos "pollos" de la AIE me ha venido a la mente esta frase de Paul Auster: "El que confía en imbéciles, termina comportándose como un imbécil."

Tiene guasa la "argumentación" empleada y más cuando ayer el Departamento de la Energía de los EE.UU., anunció que la semana pasada las reservas de crudo crecieron en 9,4 millones de barriles y se situaron en 532,5 millones, en máximos históricos que no se veían en ocho décadas... Imagino que a éstos tampoco se les habrá "olvidado" el saber contar porque es de auténtico recochineo lo que estamos viviendo.

Y dejo lo último de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - El gran fraude académico: la financialización de la economía (II)

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (24 Mar 2016)

Pues seguimos bajando y vamos a testear el suelo próximo a los 1200-1180 euros..desde donde en teoría debería rebotar para arriba..
Para mí si consume tiempo (llevamos mes y medio desde que se rebasaron estos numeritos), es señal clara de continuidad de tendencia...vamos que se están consolidando precios antes de la próxima ruptura..como alguno por ahí decía...el precio se ha metido en una cajita de 100 puntos...hasta los 1280..toca rebasarlos y pasar a la siguiente cajita...destino los 1400 puntos..
Como digo siempre...sin ser consejero de nadie en la base de esta cajita (donde estamos ahora) es donde sigo acumulando..saco 200 euritos de aquí y me compro un gallito de oro francés..y cosas por el estilo que ya sabéis.
Tengo una pregunta para el consejo de sabios...si el papelito moneda se sigue imprimiendo hasta el infinito..que impide que se siga imprimiendo hasta el infinito? sí es verdad conocemos la deuda, el despilfarro, las devaluaciones de la moneda..la inflación y la deflación, el dinero falso..pero hay algo que se me escapa..y no es que la economía de ficcion en la que vivimos tenga que ver con la economía real...existen medios para postergar hasta el fin una economía irreal?...se me escapa algo, como si tuviera el presentimiento de que esto con invenciones no terminara de estallar jamás...Gracias.


----------



## frisch (24 Mar 2016)

Para que veáis los miles de años luz que hay de distancia entre los políticos (en este caso los de La Moncloa) y la gente de a pie, la que muere o queda herida en accidentes de tráfico. Parece mentira pero no, es verdad y si esto es verdad ¿se merecen los gobernantes un pueblo como el nuestro? Yo creo que la respuesta es claramente, no. No nos merecen.

Aquí la noticia:

spain crisis: El gobierno español ordenó a Puigdemont que fuera descortés con el presidente italiano.

Ayer le escuchaba al filósofo francés Michel Onfray. Un tipo valiente. Él proviene de un entorno socioeconómico humilde, obrero agrícola, mujer de la limpieza, barera, carnicero, gente de la de a pie. Dijo algo muy interesante:_ "Hoy en día los demócratas de verdad son presentados como demagógos y los que dicen querer al pueblo como populistas. Entre estos dos tratan al pueblo como si fuera un cero a la izquierda que no sabe nada y al que hay que decirle cómo tiene que pensar y qué debe hacer; cuando en realidad si uno habla con el pueblo de a pie, el que curra para vivir, se dará cuenta que ese pueblo que no está mediatizado por los de siempre, tiene sentido común y sabe cuando fulano es sincero o miente o..."_

Aquí la entrevista (en francés).

[Vidéo] Michel Onfray avec brio face à Jean-Jacques Bourdin | Arrêt sur Info


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2016)

Pienso que el contertulio *8cilindros* lo que pretendía remarcar, al menos desde mi opinión, es que la política no es la solución de base del gran problema actual en buena parte de occidente.

Podemos dividir una gran culpa en partes más pequeñas, y seguro que casi todos nos llevaríamos una miga de ese gran bollo de pan.

Si un ciudadano que acaba de empezar a trabajar de reponedor en Carrefour por 900€ va a un banco y pide un crédito hipotecario sobre una vivienda de 200.000€, y se le concede sin más garantía que su nomina y la propia inversión, ¿Quién tiene la culpa?

Pienso que quizá un 80% el banco y un 20% el hipotecado, sin embargo, durante unos años funcionamos así. 

Hay que recalcar que antaño, las hipotecas se concedían a intereses muy altos, y no había morosidad apenas, nuestros padres pagaron sus pisos, a base de trabajo y sudor, sin embargo es cierto que los precios eran más acordes con sus salarios, pues muchos los liquidaban como mucho en 10 años. 

Por consiguiente debemos admitir que en el pasado la cultura del ahorro personal y familiar, estaba muy arraigada en este país, pero la moda del consumo importada del "país sin nombre" como lo define *frisch*, tuvo la aceptación de la propia Coca Cola entre las nuevas generaciones (nacidos a partir del 65 sobre todo)

Los políticos...bueno, este palo es complicado, ya dije siempre que esperar que un grupo de "elegidos" cambie algo por amor a su profesión, es bastante complicado...los hay buenos y honrados, como no...pero aun que pensemos que ellos mandan, realmente mandan poco...ya le gustaría a Zapatero en su día, por ejemplo poder emitir euros para financiar la deuda, tapar agujeros, pagar pensiones, funcionarios, *asesores*, coches oficiales, viajes oficiales...todo lo que es acompañado por la palabra "oficial" ya no suena como antaño ¿verdad?

O ya le gustaría poder subir y bajar los tipos a su antojo...atraer capital extranjero de este modo...etc.

Un estado, sea el que sea, si se define como tal, ha de velar por los intereses de sus ciudadanos, y si expresamos esos intereses como una pirámide, la cumbre está bastante clara, sanidad, educación, y dependencia (incluyo pagas sociales, paro, bajas...) si eso falla, el estado es inútil.

De poco me vale tener el mejor ejercito del mundo, si nuestros ciudadanos mueren antes de tiempo por precariedad sanitaria, falta de una renta básica por no haber trabajo o ayudas, o criamos una generación de ignorantes por carecer de una infraestructura de enseñanza adaptada al día de hoy, y que nos pasará factura mañana.

Retomando el grano del hilo, como ya se comentó y recalca *veismuler* quizá se pueda realizar alguna compra de oro por debajo de 1200$, el problema o no tanto, es que pierda soportes clave como la zona de 1180$...por mi ojalá, sin embargo la derrapada a la baja puede poner en riesgo la salida actual, que parece buena...pero ya sabéis lo que pasa con las cosas que parecen...

Sigo pensando que son buenos precios a largo plazo, y espero ver los 1400$ este año, pero claro, los que mandan marearán la perdiz mientras puedan.

El petróleo, vendí lo que me quedaba de USO a comienzos de semana, era poca cosa, finalmente me saqué una perrillas que terminarán adquiriendo algún rand o soberano...o quizá vayamos a por un par de vreneli o napoleones...ya se verá. En el futuro veo el precio del petróleo lateralizado un tiempo por estas cotas 30$/40$...como anuncia *fernando*, ese exceso de oferta tiene que absorberse, y con nuevos actores inyectando oro negro en el sistema, es complicado dada la ralentización de las economías actualmente...ya veremos, pero por lo que a mi respecta, prefiero que sobre a que falte (el petróleo)


Un saludo a todos, gracias por los aportes, y muy buenas vacaciones a los que las tengan, y a los que no, pues salud siempre.


----------



## frisch (24 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Pienso que el contertulio *8cilindros* lo que pretendía remarcar, al menos desde mi opinión, es que la política no es la solución de base del gran problema actual en buena parte de occidente.



Por supuesto que si es eso lo que quería decir el contertulio 8 cilindros, no le falta razón (a estas alturas del siglo XXI). Pero también es cierto que se supone que en la Política, en la gestión de la Polis, va implícita la seguridad básica de los ciudadanos que la conforman. Y hoy, por hache o por be, nada se asegura: ni la sanidad, ni la educación, ni las pensiones, ni las ayudas, ni el techo básico y, atentos, atentos al dato, ni la seguridad del ciudadano. Te pueden cepillar en una estación de metro de Bruselas o de Atocha, sin comerlo ni beberlo y los gestores de la política se limitan a decir "estamos en guerra". Menuda pandilla de hijos de puta. Vamos que yo escribo esto en este hilo y si al servicio de información de la Guardia Civil le da la gana me fichan y me llaman y, al mismo tiempo, ¿no son capaces de vigilar al militante que ha sido expulsado de Turquía a Bélgica y que resulta ser el que se ha hecho explotar en el aeropuerto de Bruselas? Pero vamos a ver ¿quién se cree esa historia?

El sentido común dice dos cosas:

1. Efectivamente, los gestores de la política son unos ineptos (a sabiendas o no pero ineptos en las consecuencias).

2. Si los gestores de la política no cumplen su función para qué votarles y pagarles.

Volvamos a las cavernas y, como quizás quiere decir el contertulio 8 cilindros, que cada unos se busque las castañas como pueda y armado que hay mucho desalmado ahí afuera.

Terminaré diciendo que ése no es mi mundo, antes me suicido.

_Edito: Añado, yo ciudadano sigo pagando mis impuestos. Tiene cojones la cosa._


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2016)

*frish* cuando algo falla o se convierte en un problema lo más fácil es detectarlo, lo complicado es encontrar el origen y solucionarlo.

Esto sirve para una Tv averiada, como para un sistema político corrupto etc.

Si un tipo se hace explotar en un aeropuerto, ¿Qué podemos hacer para evitarlo?

Pues muchas cosas, y ninguna...y digo muchas cosas y ninguna, por que hace falta tiempo, y no me refiero a una semana para cerrar fronteras y escudriñar cámaras de seguridad...hacen falta décadas para educar a la ciudadanía, y con educar no hablo de enseñar matemáticas, lengua, física...¡que también!, me refiero a enseñar a convivir con respeto, y eso se mama desde la cuna, en el parvulario, en el colegio, en el instituto, en la calle, en familia, en el cine...

Si odias algo, huye de ese algo, no trates de destruirlo, pues te convertirás probablemente en algo parecido a lo que odias. Si un hombre mata a mi hijo, yo mato a ese hombre por odio, y es posible que su hijo me mate a mi, y quizá mi otro hijo le mate a él...y se creará una cadena absurda de destrucción ¿Qué hacer?...pues quizá tener esperanza en lo que siempre te comento...la evolución humana.

Si yo trato de inculcarle a mi hijo unos valores, y esos valores se reflejan en la sociedad como algo lógico, coherente, normal...puede haber una oveja negra, o 100, pero al final todo regresa a su orden...si a mi hijo lo educa un sistema cuyos valores se sustentan en la competitividad, el triunfo, el fracaso, la superfluo, lo efímero...es posible que la sociedad merezca desparecer, o reinventarse...ya sabes, el método de prueba error...¿somos un error?...espero que no.

Los sistemas políticos contertulio, no sirven, os lo vengo diciendo hace meses, así como el sistema electoral y lo que se considera actualmente democracia...*no sirve*

Cuando os digo que los bancos centrales y la banca privada son un cancer para la sociedad, todos o casi todos, lo entendéis, ¿no?

Pues la democracia entendida como hoy la entendemos no sirve, no diré que es un cancer, pero si os diré que es un sistema paupérrimo y obsoleto, que ha demostrado ser demasiado lento en su acción sobre los errores, y el margen de maniobra deja a generaciones indefensas ante el colapso del propio sistema que esa misma democracia crea en forma de estados.

¿solución?...un sistema basado en la matemática, y no en el hombre como medio, aun que sí en el hombre como fin.

Si el hombre comete más errores que aciertos a lo largo de su vida, ¿de que sirve darle libertad de elegir, si acabará eligiendo mal más veces que bien? 

Siempre me critican en mi circulo de conocidos cuando comento lo dicho anteriormente, y lo entiendo, y lo acepto, sin embargo, generalmente quienes me critican, no aceptan poder estar ellos equivocados...yo personalmente, sé que no poseo la razón, pero trataré de buscarla como buenamente pueda.

Un saludo, y pensemos en dejar un mundo mejor al que hemos encontrado, al menos moralmente hablando.


----------



## nekcab (24 Mar 2016)

Gracias Fritz por la cita, es muy interesante:



Michel Onfray dijo:


> "...
> 
> Hoy en día los demócratas de verdad son presentados como demagógos y los que dicen querer al pueblo como populistas. Entre estos dos tratan al pueblo como si fuera un cero a la izquierda que no sabe nada y al que hay que decirle cómo tiene que pensar y qué debe hacer
> 
> ..."



Es inevitable a continuación plantearse: de ser cierto... ¿q motiva a los asesores de imagen, periodistas afectos, expertos en comunicación de los mismos partidos, ... para seguir aplicando ese supuesto absurdo método?

No se yo.... algo falla en el planteamiento.


----------



## frisch (24 Mar 2016)

Bueno, Gracias paketazo, pero escasas, muy escasas.
Te olvidas de una cosa, un valor: cuando soy hijo de puta con el prójimo lo sé. Actuar en consecuencia, depende de mí.

Este es un valor que a mi mi padre me lo enseñó. Y te juro por mi madre que mi padre no era ET.

¿Qué coño ha pasado con ese tipo de valores?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, veo que estáis enfrascados en un debate del que voy a "pasar", no porque no me interese, muy al contrario, pero me reiteraría en mis opiniones y que ya conocéis. Además, últimamente, ando bastante atareado y a estas horas lo que busco en un poco de "paz y sosiego"...

SÍ que voy a darle mi opinión al conforero veismuler sobre la cuestión que planteaba... Vamos a ver, veismuler, por "poder", claro que pueden estirar el "chicle" y habrá un punto en qué éste se romperá... ¿Cuándo? Ni pajolera idea, pero entiendo que se están reuniendo las condiciones para que sea más pronto que tarde. Otra cosa, y ya lo he he repetido en innumerables ocasiones, es que hubiera una auténtica voluntad de arreglar la actual situación y que, en mi modesta opinión, pasa por hacer un Reset de toda la Deuda e instaurar un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial y que recuperará el Bimetalismo basado en los MPs (Oro y Plata).

¿Por qué podría colapsar el mundo tal y como lo conocemos? Dejando de lado las cuestiones de carácter socio-políticas, amén de las geopolíticas, me centraré en las que pueden ser el "detonante" de que se expandan a las citadas y me refiero a las económico-financieras...

- Ninguna de las grandes naciones Occidentales puede devolver su deuda. Tampoco Japón y la mayor parte de los países emergentes...

- Europa es un "experimento" FRACASADO y los últimos años me dan la razón respecto a esta afirmación tan contundente que realizo. Y Japón es NADA, que es lo mismo que decir una "causa pérdida"...

- EE.UU. es el país más endeudado del mundo y lleva más de medio siglo viviendo de "prestado", es decir a costa del Imperialismo que ha implantado en casi todo el planeta. Y como todos los Imperios, empieza a dar síntomas evidente de Decadencia... algo muy parecido a lo que se vivió a finales del Imperio Romano de Occidente.

- CHINA... mí "favorita": una BURBUJA MASIVA en los ámbitos bursátiles e inmobiliarios y un Sistema bancario en la "sombra" que APESTA...

- La mayor parte de los Bancos mundiales están QUEBRADOS...

- Se calcula que el montante total de la Deuda mundial supera los 200 BILLONES de Dólares y los Derivados suponen un valor de 1,5 TRILLONES de Dólares...

- Los mercados financieros son esencialmente ESPECULATIVOS y ya no aportan NADA a la Economía REAL en proporción al "supuesto" Dinero que manejan... Vamos, que la mayor parte de lo que hay ahí es simple y llanamente PUTO AIRE...

- Existe el riesgo de un CRACK en buena parte de los activos financieros y que podría destruir la mayor parte de la Riqueza de la gente de a pie e incluso la de los "pisos superiores". Algo que sería PEOR que el Crack del 29... pero ajustado a nuestros tiempos y a nuestra REALIDAD actual, por tanto la onda expansiva sería mucho más dolorosa y las consecuencias bastante imprevisibles...

Bueno, veismuler, me dejo más cosas en el "tintero", pero con esta "muestra" qué quieres qué te diga... pues lo mismo que te decía al principio: podrán estirar el "chicle" hasta que éste se rompa, a no ser que cambien las "reglas del juego" de forma muy drástica.

Y pasando al Oro, viendo lo que ha sucedido hoy en los mercados, NO me da muy buenas "sensaciones"... Esperaba un comportamiento mucho mejor y ha cerrado cayendo, poco eso sí, pero cayendo a... $1213,80. Habrá que estar atentos a los próximos días, pero no hace tanto que escribí que no me gustaba que la mayor parte de las posiciones largas en el COT fueran de "Especuladores"...

Por cierto, Arbeyna, de momento la "pauta" estacional se está cumpliendo y ya falta menos para acabar el mes y ver cómo queda la "foto" final...

# paketazo: Si el Crudo vuelve a subir algo, quizás me plantee la posición contraria en el Crudo... El mismo USO ya me serviría... Y un corto en el DJ acabaré poniéndolo, vamos si estoy por la "faena"...

Y os dejo esto...

- Vídeo de los camibios en las fronteras de Europa en 1000 años

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Si un tipo se hace explotar en un aeropuerto, ¿Qué podemos hacer para evitarlo?



Pues mira, se me ocurren muchas formas de evitar a que ese "sujeto" se le pase por la cabeza tan sólo la idea. Pero seamos francos, no me apetece que me llamen de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado para dar explicaciones de qué ando escribiendo.

Esta situación no se arregla con un parche, se debe atajar desde abajo, y de forma contundente, sin ningún tipo de paños calientes ni buenas palabras. 

Hace unos días hubo unos altercados en un barrio de Madrid entre Dominicanos y la Policía Municipal, hace falta estar muy "volao" para enfrentarse a un policía, o no tener nada que perder. Continué leyendo la noticia y resulta que hay una pandilla que entre las ropas ocultan "bolomachetes" para ser empleados en sus enfrentamientos. Tuve que buscar en google qué era eso, me quedé helado.

Existe la forma de cortar todo eso de raíz, al igual que existe la forma de que la gente no hable por el movil mientras conduce, 4000 euros de multa y 2 años de retirada de carnet, mientras andemos con miramientos así nos va, que cruzas una calle por un paso de peatones y como el "pollo" va distraído hablando por el teléfono, zas!

En fin, haré como Fernando, mejor guardo silencio, que todo se lee, incluso lo que no debería.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Mar 2016)

SÍ, Arbeyna, suscribo lo que comentas y me parece que nos vale el siguiente refrán: "Muerto el perro, se acabó la rabia"... Bueno, yo suelo ser un poco más "drástico".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2016)

Ahí os dejo un artículo para "enmarcar"...

- oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: What Killed the Middle Class?

Y éste también es muy interesante...

- Record Breaking Silver Factors In 2015 Can Make 2016 Quite Interesting : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - La macro de la zona Euro y de EE.UU

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (25 Mar 2016)

Y que solución al debate propondrían los rotschild?....je, je, que cabrito soy.
La verdad es que el hombre en su naturaleza básica no es confiable..yo sé que si me dejas un poquito suelto defraudaré a mi prójimo..y mi prójimo a mí..
Como decía Pablo "El mal está en mí" y en mí y en tí y en cada uno de nosotros..todos tendemos al mal..
Y lo de amar a mi enemigo...eso sí que es difícil...
Ahora que estamos en semana santa...(je,je por ejemplo ayer vi ben-hur), recuerdo que aunque la tele hace mucho daño, me juntaba con mis padres a ver películas y creía en la bondad del ser humano..sobre todo en estas fechas...no sé si era por mi juventud, o porque antes existían otros valores que se van perdiendo..en esto la Biblia tiene razón..."el mal aumentará y el amor de muchos se enfriará"...
Me paré un momento para ver que estaban haciendo algunos miembros de mi familia y mientras yo y mi señora nos emocionábamos con Ben-hur...mis hijos le daban al móvil..
La sociedad se aborrega y faltan principios..no creo que la solución sea "muerto el perro se acabó la rabia"..pero en fin..
El oro...pues igual como decíamos ayer en lateralidad y cercano a la base del canal 1180-1200 que más temprano o tarde lo tiene que tocar y nos servirá para saber a donde nos conduce esto..


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Pues mira, se me ocurren muchas formas de evitar a que ese "sujeto" se le pase por la cabeza tan sólo la idea. Pero seamos francos, no me apetece que me llamen de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado para dar explicaciones de qué ando escribiendo.
> 
> Esta situación no se arregla con un parche, se debe atajar desde abajo, y de forma contundente, sin ningún tipo de paños calientes ni buenas palabras.
> 
> ...



Nadie está en posesión de la verdad absoluta, partiendo de esto, si tu mismo admites temer por escribir una idea en la red hoy, ¿quién te dice que mañana tus libertades serán todavía menores justificadas por el bien común?

Quizá la muerte de inocentes en un atentado suicida, no sea un fin, si no un simple medio.

¿Qué han logrado?...a parte de dolor y sufrimiento, pues evidentemente atención mediática, miedo, dudas, inseguridad, acusaciones, odio...

Cualquier ciudadano se siente menos seguro que hace una semana, y sin embargo, los controles del propio ciudadano ejercidos por el gran hermano son cada vez mayores...¿Cómo es posible entonces?

Me controlan mi cuenta corriente, mis bienes, mis viajes, mi trabajo, mi familia, mis redes sociales, mis emails, mis llamadas telefónicas, con cámaras en el banco, en los centros comerciales, en la carretera, aeropuertos, autobús...sin duda soy menos libre que hace 10 años, y sin embargo mi seguridad pende de todos modos de un hilo, al tiempo que mis impuestos financian unos servicios de inteligencia que solo controlan a los que están dentro del sistema y que posiblemente nunca cometan un atentado ni de lejos.

No se trata de poner un radar y multarme en zona de 50, se trata de venderme un vehículo que no pueda ir a más de 50 en esa zona, o de un vehículo que no funciones si estoy ebrio...las multas no son para protegerte, son para financiarse, no todas, pero sí la gran mayoría.

¿Por que reúnes plata?...evidentemente por que te gusta, pero además, por que no confías en algo, y ese algo es el que pretende que confíes en él por la vía del miedo y la protección...quizá algún día te quiten tu plata por tu bien, o te instalen un sensor para controlarte por tu bien...mientras tanto, parece que tienen que seguir muriendo inocentes, no sé si por ineptitud, o por aptitud...no lo sé sinceramente.

un saludo, y doy por zanjado este tema.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2016)

Hola, paketazo: He leído tu comentario y "fifty/fifty", es decir que estoy muy de acuerdo con casi todo lo que comentas, pero sin animo de debatir al respecto, te diré que en el tema de la lucha antiterrorista hay mucho desconocimiento. Tú no sabes la cantidad de "aciertos" que se dan en ese ámbito, pero que no se dan a conocer para no alarmar a la población. Luego, para combatirlo eficazmente, también hay que saltarse SÍ o SÍ algunos de los "derechos" que "presuntamente" tenemos... En eso, tiene mucha razón el amigo Arbeyna y es que contra el terrorismo yihadista NO pueden haber "medias tintas"... O se va con "todo" contra ellos o hay lo que hay... Además, este tipo de terrorismo es muy difícil de eliminar, ya que una vez que toman la "decisión" de atentar es muy difícil de parar y es que se inmolan buscando acabar con el mayor número de vidas y, sobre todo, crear un estado de conmoción y de pánico en toda la Sociedad, aparte de que aumentan sus prosélitos y simpatizantes con el "éxito" de sus "hazañas"... Por tanto, para intentar su erradicación lo mejor es optar por aquello que no gusta en una Sociedad "garantísta", al menos en mi modesta opinión y yo también dejo el tema aquí. A estas alturas de la "película", todos los que escribimos por aquí ya sabemos cómo pensamos cada uno de nosotros.

Y para aquellos a los que les interesen las mineras "oreras", les dejo un muy interesante artículo...

Why Did Barrick and Kinross Outperform the Senior Gold Peers? - Market Realist

Por cierto, según he estado leyendo, se especula que detrás de la caída del Oro andan las declaraciones por parte de algunos miembros de la FED en relación a que una posible subida de las tasas de interés estaría más cerca que lejos... Y uno no puede dejar de mostrarse "perplejo" viendo como los datos macro estadounidenses NO indican ningún tipo de mejoría y desaconsejan esa medida. En fin...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Mar 2016)

Por cierto, según he estado leyendo, se especula que detrás de la caída del Oro andan las declaraciones por parte de algunos miembros de la FED en relación a que una posible subida de las tasas de interés estaría más cerca que lejos... Y uno no puede dejar de mostrarse "perplejo" viendo como los datos macro estadounidenses NO indican ningún tipo de mejoría y desaconsejan esa medida. En fin...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Si

Esta semana empezó con el fin de la huelga de joyeros en India, hecho objetivo sube el oro, siguió con la terrible desgracia en Bruselas subidón y estabilización, alrededor del 1%, hecho objetivo el oro es el refugio. Al día siguiente James Bullard, presidente de la Fed de St Louis, suelta un chisme, un burdo rumor, que todos saben que es falso: “No está muy lejos una nueva subida de tipos” , el oro baja un 2%.

No hay una mano negra que manipula, no la falsedad desde la autoridad intelectual, la auctoritas, provoca un efecto gregario, de arrastre, con una dinámica de adopción de un patrón idéntico al del entorno, la venta de los futuros del oro y plata y las acciones de las mineras. ¿cuál es el factor que lo motiva? La seguridad y confianza en el comportamiento colectivo del rebaño, de un rebaño terriblemente asustado.

Conclusiones:
Después de lo acontecido esta semana lo tengo claro, veremos los 1800 antes del finales de abril y la subida de 200 en una sola sesión. Aunque Fernando me recomendó lo contrario y asumiendo me podáis llamar ludópata he puesto todo mi patrimonio que no tengo en MP’s en unos ETF’s apalancados 300% en mineras oro y plata (JNUG)


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Lo tuyo es auténtico "OPTIMISMO" y más viendo como se encuentra en estos momentos el "patio"... NO, no vas a ver los $1800 a finales de Abril, aunque más adelante no los descartes, ni mucho menos, pero entiendo que aún queda tiempo para eso.

Bueno, yo siempre digo que cada cual tiene que tomar sus propias decisiones en cuanto se refiere a su dinero y también ser consecuentes con las mismas. Tu "apuesta", Charizato21, es muy arriesgada en estos momentos. No sé cuándo habrás entrado en ese ETF y que imagino que será el ETF NUGT Daily Gold Miners Bull 3 x ETF y lo digo porque comentastes tu intención de hacerlo no hace mucho y ese ETF lleva una caída desde el pasado 17 de Marzo de algo más del -26% y eso que ayer subió fuertemente.

En fin, es un "producto" excesivamente apalancado y ese sector lleva una subida muy vertical, así que la lógica indica que debería corregir... A largo plazo, y si puedes "sustraerte" a las potenciales minusvalías latentes, puede tener una importante revalorización, pero a corto plazo yo hubiera tenido un poco más de Paciencia. En cualquier caso, te deseo mucha Suerte en tu "inversión" y no creo que sea "ludopatía" en tu caso, pero SÍ un exceso de temeridad...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Mar 2016)

Jajaja tomo lo que indicas con aprecio, pero en poco tiempo veremos.

No se trata del NUGT (*1) - es parecido con mayor recorrido/riesgo, se trata de otro ETF apalancado, el JNUG (*2).

(1) NUGT; DIREXION DAILY GOLD MINERS IND (US25490K5700) ETF que busca resultados de inversión que correspondan al triple (300%) del comportamiento diario del índice nyse arca gold miners, integrado por compañías que operan de forma global en mercados emergentes y desarrollados dedicadas a la minería del oro y la plata. 
El subyacente es el NYSE ARCA GOLD MINERS, INDEX

(2)	JNUG. DIREXION DAILY JUNIOR GOLD (US25490K5544), index. busca resultados diarios de inversión que correspondan al triple (300%) del comportamiento del índice market vectors junior gold miners, que cubre las compañías más grandes y más liquidas de pequeña capitalización que obtienen más del 50% de explotación del oro o plata o que tienen propiedades para hacerlo. El subyacente es MARKET VECTORS JUNIOR GOLD MINERS, INDEX


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2016)

*Charitazo21* estas como una cabra o eres un genio...y te aseguro que genios hay pocos, aun que espero lo seas.

Solo espero que no te quedes pillado, y si sacas algo de margen, pongas un stop de beneficios el lunes mismo para evitar una pillada en toda regla.

Si me dices que has metido tu capital inversor en oro físico, pues vale, no lo recomendaría, pero tampoco me perecería una locura, sin embargo exponerte con un producto tan apalancado al 100% del capital inversor, es lo que se suele denominar "carne de cañón", si al menos hubieras realizado 2 o 3 entradas espaciada en el tiempo, pues aún, pero lo que has hecho es jugar a rojo o negro...seguro que te saldrá bien y sacarás unas perrillas cuando cierres posición, pero piensa que estás jugando con tu sudor y trabajo.

Sea como sea, piensa que independientemente ganes o pierdas, estos días no vas a dormir tranquilo, estarás rebuscando por la red toda información referente al oro, mineras, ETF, te engancharas ala cotización en casa, en el trabajo, en el metro, en el coche...no te centrarás en el resto de tus menesteres al 100%, y si tienes familia seguro la descuidarás por mirar como va tu inversión, y si por un casual, no saliera del todo bien, es posible que te vuelvas irascible, nervioso, inquieto...

Te recomiendo que no lo vuelvas a hacer una vez que cierres la posición actual, más de un 10%-20%, en esas "mierdas" apalancadas es un riesgo bastante elevado para la salud.

Con lo que sea, te deseo suerte, creo que has entrado en un momento propicio técnicamente, así que te deseo de nuevo lo mejor.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... pues el pasado año fue el de la Cabra... Je,je,je... nuestro amigo Charizato21 va con el reloj "atrasado". Pues, SÍ, paketazo me parece que la decisión de Charizato21 es la de un auténtico "kamikaze" financiero... Estas decisiones, por regla general, suelen salir muy MAL y Ojalá que Charizato21 tenga en cuenta nuestros comentarios y no digo que no siga con esa "inversión", pero dado el riesgo, ya no sólo financiero -también de "coco"...- pues con poner ahí el 25% de la liquidez ya sería aceptable si tan convencido está de sus "percepciones". El "producto" en SÍ no me gusta, pero el sector puede dar resultados interesantes, aunque no debe de perderse de vista que está endeudado hasta las "cejas"...

Resumiendo, Charizato21, yo haría caso a paketazo y en cuanto tengas unos mínimos beneficios me saldría con una buena parte... pero esa es una decisión que dejamos en tus manos, faltaría más y aquí nos limitamos a dar nuestra particular visión en determinadas materias.

No es menos cierto, paketazo, que es posible que Charizato21 pueda prescindir de ese dinero, vamos como si fuera a jugarselo en el Casino... que, normalmente, es el que realmente "gana". En fin, yo voy a coger una pequeña parte de mi liquidez y se la voy a meter en un corto en el DJ, pero nada de mirar la cotización a cada momento... Iré escalonando las ganancias si se producen y miraré también de cortar las "hemorragias" a tiempo. Además, el plazo es algo que no puedo "adivinar" ahora mismo, pero tengo clara la "apuesta" y también que lo que "arriesgo" es muy poco. Y nada de Futuros, CFDs y listo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Mar 2016)

nekcab dijo:


> Gracias Fritz por la cita, es muy interesante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes nekcab,

Bueno eso es lo que dicen los políticos unos de otros y el ciudadano lo mataron entre todos pero se murió solo.

Sin embargo, tu pregunta me lleva a una reflexión que yo creo que no le damos la suficiente importancia al analizar y hacernos una opinión real de la realidad.

Hoy en día tenemos la ilusión de saber qué es lo que opina la mayoría de la gente porque los medios de comunicación (Internet) tienen una incidencia astrónomica pero esto no deja de ser una ilusión.

Por un lado, la ciudadanía que nos presentan los políticos es una ciudadanía parcial, sesgada, la que a ellos les interesa. Sus medios de comunicación y sus medios de crear opinión no nos presentan a un número de personas que, si tuviéramos la posibilidad (curioso que en los tiempos de Internet no la tengamos) de saber qué es lo que piensa de verdad (mucho ciudadano que no aparece en esos circuitos) nos quedaríamos muy sorprendidos.

Yo sigo creyendo que existe una mayoría silenciosa, sensata, trabajadora que discierne el camelo de lo real. Que sabe que esto está bien y esto está mal. No por cuestiones necesariamente de práctica religiosa o ética sino por sentido común.

Hay una manipulación clara de quién conforma la ciudadanía de los países.

Cuando yo era estudiante en la Universidad Francesa, entre mis mejores amigos había musulmanes (yo, en esos tiempos ni practicaba, ni tenía religión). Eran amigos míos, ellos practicaban, no comulgaban con actitudes que yo tenía pero yo era su amigo y ellos eran mis amigos.

¿Qué ha pasado?

¿Han desaparecido?

¿He desaparecido?

Pues no. Nadie ha desaparecido pero sí hemos desaparecido de la escena mediática ésta que nos meten con embudo, queramos o no.

No interesa este tipo de actitudes, conciliadoras en las que los seres humanos, en primer lugar reconocen al otro como ser humano sea musulmán siendo uno cristiano, sea Guardia Civil, habiendo uno pasado por las manos de alguno de ellos de triste memoria, todo eso no interesa al statu quo. El statu quo prefiere el enfrentamiento y fomenta el enfrentamiento.

No sé de qué manera se le puede dar la vuelta a esto y ni si existe una manera colectiva de hacerlo, más allá del trabajo de hormiguita, cada uno en su entorno. No lo sé. Pero estoy convencido de que me la están metiendo doblada.

La buena noticia es que lo sé.


----------



## veismuler (25 Mar 2016)

Charitazo deshaz posiciones lo más rápido posible... Disfruta de los pequeños detalles que no se encuentran en los mercados... Ya que como te han dicho es cara o cruz.... Así se vive muy rápido pero se muere más rápido aún...pilla algo físico y ponlo en modo off..... Con el único propósito de salvaguarda... Saludos a todos... Y buenas noches....


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Mar 2016)

Adónde Cojones vamos a ir a parar...

- ATENCIÓN: CREAN UNA TECNOLOGÍA ESCALOFRIANTE PARA SUPLANTAR A CUALQUIER PERSONA

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Adónde Cojones vamos a ir a parar...
> 
> -.



A donde queramos y les dejemos.


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Mar 2016)

Metí el 50% de mi patrimonio, 50% en MP y el 50% ahí, en la ruleta, en los JNUG.
Gracias Fernando, Veismuler, pero no puedo renunciar a mis intuiciones, tengo la certeza: “ mi fe”, me mantendré firme y no, no me retiraré con los primeros beneficios: “perseverantia omnia consequitur” que diría San Agustín.

Compruebo que Paketazo tiene razón, como estamos en semana Santa, diré que más razón que un Santo, llevo ya unas horas obsesionadisimo, que no paro de mirar la cotización y eso que están los mercados cerrados, estoy esperando llegue el lunes con verdadera pasión. 
En fin gracias por vuestros consejos, aprovechando que busco y miro noticias sobre el oro por doquier, ahí van algunas curiosas publicadas ayer, día 25/03/2016:
Uno: Ya tenemos bullion de la India, lástima que el Andorrano no lo tenga y que no disponga de cash, ( mi patrimonio en el ETF x3 JNUG) creo que puede ser una buena opción con futura revalorización con independencia del oro:
El banco estatal IOB (Indian Overseas Bank) se ha convertido en la primera entidad crediticia para iniciar la distribución del reciente lanzamiento de monedas de oro de la India: CIG; se trata de la primera oferta nacional de oro por el gobierno. La moneda de oro de la India es de 24 quilates de pureza, pureza de 999 milésimas y tiene el escudo nacional de Ashok Chakra grabado en un lado y la cara de Mahatma Gandhi en el otro, Disponible en denominaciones, 5, 10 y 20 gramos. Como parte de Make en la India unidad, la moneda es acuñada por la seguridad de impresión y acuñación Corporation of India Limited y contrastados por la Oficina de Normas de la India. 
IOB starts distribution of Indian Gold Coins | Business Standard News
Dos: Artículo de un analista excéntrico que dice que si el Estado Islámico decide movilizarse dentro de Alemania el oro subiría como activo refugio. Aunque finaliza con la frase “Pero estamos un poco lejos de eso todavía” … me deja más tranquilo 
Terror, money and gold

Tres: Pro Aurum, uno de los distribuidores de metales preciosos líderes en el mundo insistiendo en el asunto que ya se ha comentado en el foro: la relación oro/plata históricamente alta, infravalorando esta última, ¡subirá la plata!
Reasons Why Investors Should Place Stakes on Silver Against Gold

Cuatro: Un analista chino, que intuyo se ha cambiado el nombre y se hace llamar Tim, publica lo siguiente en investing: “ Los analistas técnicos creen que el oro ha tocado fondo y que ha comenzado una tendencia opuesta con objetivos de $ 1.472 y $ 1.572.”
Gold Set To Rally Further | Investing.com

Cinco: Esto ya de cosecha propia y tiene que ver tangencialmente con el oro; hago aquí otra predicción visionaria: 
¿Cuál será el próximo paso de la FED para incrementar la demanda agregada, promover el crecimiento y salir de la deflación? 
Vaticino una versión 2016, made in BCE, del helicóptero monetario de 1969 de Milton Friedman: el ICE = Ingreso Ciudadano europeo. Una renta básica universal para todos los nacidos o residentes en los 19 países de la Unión Europea, mayores de edad.


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Mar 2016)

Hola, que tal, un tiempo desconectado de este hilo y veo que continúan ustedes alimentando un gran debate, gracias por seguir ahí.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2016 at 01:26 ----------




Charizato21 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo comenté que se llegaría a implantar el impuesto negativo sobre la renta de Milton Friedman, estos días me topo con la noticia del helicóptero...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Mar 2016)

Charizato mala idea la de JNUG. Mi consejo es que estos ETFs son para el cortísimo plazo. No más de dos semanas. Busca info... Los ETFs pierden aceite. Pon un gráfico a largo plazo y verás.


----------



## veismuler (26 Mar 2016)

No sé charitazo ahi van argumentos de los entendidos sobre la renta básica y a favor del trabajo garantizado.
1) La RB genera tensiones inflacionistas; el TG no. Por el lado de la oferta la RB busca acabar con los puestos de trabajo de peores condiciones. Puesto que el empleado pasaría a cobrar un ingreso mínimo sin necesidad de trabajar, podría abandonar su puesto si considera que no le merece la pena. El empleador tendría que mejorar las condiciones laborales para que el trabajador no abandonase, pero cabe la posibilidad de que no pueda hacerlo (debido a las exigencias del mercado: aumentar salarios le podría suponer demasiado coste para mantener competitividad sin aumentar precios o para darle suficiente rentabilidad a los accionistas. Si la mejora de condiciones laborales se hace en este contexto, los precios de los productos aumentarían para no ver mermado el margen de beneficio empresarial: habría inflación). Si el empresario no puede mejorar las condiciones (en muchos sectores con total seguridad no podría), ese tipo de trabajo desaparecería: habría menos empleo y por lo tanto menos producción (menos oferta de bienes y servicios).

Al mismo tiempo que eso sucede, la demanda de esos bienes y servicios aumentaría puesto que todos los ciudadanos tendrían ahora más dinero en sus bolsillos gracias a la RB. Este efecto conjunto tendría como resultado un aumento notable de los precios de esos bienes y productos (la ley de la oferta y la demanda manda: si ahora se venden menos productos y a la vez hay más compradores el vendedor aprovechará la situación para subir los precios). Con precios mayores el poder adquisitivo de los ciudadanos que han recibido la RB se evapora: los pobres siguen siendo pobres.

En cambio, con el TG no habría inflación. Por el lado de la oferta no se producirían menos bienes y servicios sino que se producirían más gracias a los nuevos programas de empleo. Además, al ofrecer un salario uniforme y fijo (de 10 euros la hora por ejemplo) impide el empujar de los precios por el lado de los costes salariales. Por otro lado, la demanda aumentaría pero en mucha menor medida que en el anterior caso ya que sólo se verían beneficiadas aquellas personas más necesitadas (quienes quieren trabajar y no se les deja, y otras personas con necesidades económicas), y no todas (ricas y pobres) como ocurre con la RB. Por lo tanto, no habría tensiones inflacionistas porque aunque habría más dinero para comprar éste no sería tan abundante como en el caso de la RB y al mismo tiempo aumentaría la cantidad de bienes y servicios puestos a la venta.

2) La RB depreciaría la moneda si España tuviese moneda propia; con el TG el efecto sería menor. Si el dinero que aparece en los bolsillos de los ciudadanos gracias a la RB se destina en buena medida a comprar productos en el extranjero (y conociendo el tipo de productos que se producen y que no se producen en España ocurriría con seguridad), una moneda propia se devaluaría fuertemente. El efecto sería mucho menor en el caso del TG porque el dinero en los bolsillos de los ciudadanos no sería tan abundante. Eso no ocurriría con una moneda común como el euro, pero vale la pena tenerlo en cuenta a tenor de los importantes movimientos anti-euro.

3) La RB no tiene en cuenta el ciclo económico, el TG sí. La RB es universal y constante: siempre el mismo ingreso y para todos, independientemente de si estamos en una época de boom económico o recesión. En una época de expansión económica inyectar más dinero en los bolsillos de todos los ciudadanos no hará sino calentar todavía más la economía, provocando burbujas e inflación. En cambio, el TG es flexible y contracíclico. En épocas de boom económico aparecerán en el sector privado muchos puestos de trabajo mejor pagados que los ofrecidos por el TG, de forma que muchos trabajadores del TG se trasladarían al sector privado. De esta forma se estaría introduciendo mucho menos dinero “extra” en los bolsillos de los ciudadanos, y por lo tanto no se estaría calentando tanto la economía. En épocas de recesión ocurriría lo contrario: muchos trabajadores despedidos en el sector privado pasarían a trabajar en los programas de TG, logrando que no se enfriase tanto la economía y evitando así la amenaza de la deflación (caída generalizada de los precios).

4) La RB genera menos trabajo digno que el TG y de forma más limitada. Con la RB se confía en la disponibilidad y voluntad del empresario para mejorar las condiciones de trabajo hasta convertirse en empleos dignos (de no hacerlo los trabajadores abandonarían). Muchos empleadores podrían hacerlo pero otros muchos no. El TG se ahorra este problema al crear trabajo digno de forma directa, sin necesidad de contar con los empresarios. Además, con el TG se podría combatir directamente la discriminación de género, racial y de cualquier otro tipo; algo que no se podría controlar con la RB.

5) La RB no crea servicios sociales; el TG sí. Con la RB no hay producción social (que sirva a los más necesitados), no al menos más allá de la que estén dispuestos a realizar voluntariamente los receptores del ingreso fijo. En cambio, el TG crea directamente puestos de trabajo cuyo objetivo es a) mejorar las condiciones de vida de muchas personas que lo necesitan y b) cuidar y respetar el medio ambiente.

6) La RB sólo concede dinero, el TG mucho más. Recibir un ingreso es sólo uno de los muchos motivos que hay para trabajar, y a menudo ni siquiera es el más importante. Sentirse útil para con la sociedad, aprender nuevas habilidades y conocimientos, socializarse, entretenerse, viajar, etc, son otros beneficios que otorga el TG y que la RB no puede ofrecer.

7) La RB no forma ni prepara al ciudadano, el TG sí lo hace. Los conocimientos y habilidades adquiridas por el trabajador del TG lo preparan para encontrar trabajo en el sector privado o para iniciar sus propios proyectos en un futuro.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: No sé, pero me da la impresión de que llevas poco tiempo en esto de la "Inversión"... ¿Me equivoco? Y no te molestes por la pregunta, ya que se trata de ayudarte, más que nada porque entenderás que algunos de los que escribimos por aquí ya estamos de "vuelta" en esto de los putos "mercados"... Mira, tú haz lo que creas conveniente, pero ¿has analizado el "producto" donde te has metido? Lo digo porque al leer a Ladrillófilo me he mirado esa MIERDA y lleva una caída de más del -95% desde el 1 de Octubre de 2013... Y dejo un enlace al gráfico:

- JNUG | Direxion Daily Junior Gold Miners Bull 3X Shares ETF - Investing.com

Charizato21, como bien te dicen, si quieres estar "ahí" hazlo marcándote plazos muy cortos, es decir más propios del "trading"... Es decir, vas materializando las ganancias y sigues entrando si crees en el "producto". Aquí los stops de beneficios que comentaba paketazo son IMPRESCINDIBLES. En fin, hay productos con muchísimo menos riesgo, pero eso va a gusto del "consumidor"... Y ya no volveré a tocar este ETF y que no lo haría ni con un "palo".

# veismuler: No sé, no tengo una opinión formada sobre la "Renta Básica", pero entiendo que no hay "tutia" si quieren seguir con la actual política monetaria de la "patada adelante"... Mira, ayer me "entretuve" prospeccionando el futuro de las Pensiones en España y, la verdad, lo deje cuando vi que a corto plazo son insostenibles tal y como están ahora diseñadas. En muy pocos años se podrá comprobar eso que comento y tiene Cojones que uno se haya pasado buena parte de su vida pagando todo tipo de impuestos para que, unilateralmente, se vayan a cambiar las "reglas del juego" y vayan a consumar uno de los mayores robos que se pueden realizar contra la ahora ya mal llamada "clase media"...

Y os dejo un interesante trabajo sobre la "Renta Básica" y que está muy elaborado...

- El debate de la Renta Básica: aspectos políticos, filosóficos y económicos

Saludos.


----------



## racional (26 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> 6) La RB sólo concede dinero, el TG mucho más. Recibir un ingreso es sólo uno de los muchos motivos que hay para trabajar, y a menudo ni siquiera es el más importante. Sentirse útil para con la sociedad, aprender nuevas habilidades y conocimientos, socializarse, entretenerse, viajar, etc, son otros beneficios que otorga el TG y que la RB no puede ofrecer.



No gracias, no necesito que el estado me diga que habilidades tengo que tener, ni como sociabilizarme, ni como entretenerme ni viajar, no, no quiero que el estado organize mi vida. Lo que planteas es prostituir la libertad de las personas.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2016)

# racional: Llegado el momento, el "Estado" o quienes lo representen NO le van a preguntar su opinión. Eso sólo se hace en Suiza y aún así la "propaganda" ya se mueve en la dirección que interesa, pero al menos se "opina"...

Esto si se implanta en Occidente será porque ya lleva tiempo en la "agenda" y pasará por encima de los "mandamases" políticos de turno.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (26 Mar 2016)

racional dijo:


> No gracias, no necesito que el estado me diga que habilidades tengo que tener, ni como sociabilizarme, ni como entretenerme ni viajar, no, no quiero que el estado organize mi vida. Lo que planteas es prostituir la libertad de las personas.



La verdad es que yo no planteo nada..je,je..como observarás he dicho que es la opinión de los entendidos..he pillado algunas cosas de aquí y otras de allá para que tengamos una más amplia perspectiva.

Más que la renta básica como dice fernando me preocupa más la viabilidad futura de las pensiones...porque es a lo que a mí me toca...34 años cotizados..y aún me faltan 15 años para los 65..total de cotización hasta esa fecha 49 años..para que al final nos den cero patatero..feliz finde a todos.


----------



## BRAXTON (26 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Al leer lo que enlazas de estos "pollos" de la AIE me ha venido a la mente esta frase de Paul Auster: "El que confía en imbéciles, termina comportándose como un imbécil."
> 
> Tiene guasa la "argumentación" empleada y más cuando ayer el Departamento de la Energía de los EE.UU., anunció que la semana pasada las reservas de crudo crecieron en 9,4 millones de barriles y se situaron en 532,5 millones, en máximos históricos que no se veían en ocho décadas... Imagino que a éstos tampoco se les habrá "olvidado" el saber contar porque es de auténtico recochineo lo que estamos viviendo.
> 
> ...



Juan señala bien algunos de los problemas macro, que son de cajon de madera de tabla de pino....

Se queda corto en lo de siempre, y que fantásticamente ha descrito el forero ARBEYNA (NO PUEDO ESTAR MAS DE ACUERDO CON VD.) : la gestión de lo público.

...alguien allá arriba, en alguno de los multiples organos administrativos se ha preocupado en analizar...porque se prefiere adeslas o previasa a la seguridad social???

Probablemente no...ni les importe.

España hace tiempo que dejo de ser una nación...cada uno vela por sus intereses eso es todo.

Nos limitamos a describir los fallos que vemos en las paredes, en los techos, en las tuberias, o la electricidad...pero no vemos como están los cimientos de la casa en la que vivimos.

No hay construcción que resista una mala cimentación...y mucho menos con un mal ladrillo.

Esto lo percibí por primera vez en mi pubertad, cuando leí el YO CLAUDIO...de R. Graves.

Que gran libro para un muchacho.


----------



## Pedernal (26 Mar 2016)

Hola, este artículo me parece interesante, y creo que algún día se juzgará a algún criminal de los de hoy...

Vozpópuli - Los burócratas y la imparable banalización del mal

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Mar 2016)

Gracias VEISMULER en relación a la RB versus el TG. Sólo citaba la renta básica universal únicamente a modo de vaticinio del como ejecutaran el helicóptero monetario que ya han avanzado pudieran acometer. Pero creo que es importante lo que BOCANEGRA apuntaba como otra posibilidad, veo que pudiera ser mucho más plausible, el impuesto negativo sobre la renta de Milton Friedman:
¿Qué es el impuesto negativo sobre la renta? - El Blog de Bankinter



Volviendo al asunto que más me interesa, gracias FERNANDO, si llevo poco en esto, y voy por una opción más conservadora tal como señalas, intentando plazos cortos, con stops. Este cambio en mi fe viene por un artículo que he leído en relación a la estrategia que va a seguir SGE, esta noche lo resumo enlazo y que contradice muchas de las afirmaciones que repetidamente ha ido publicando Guillermo Barba.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Mar 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Gracias VEISMULER en relación a la RB versus el TG. Sólo citaba la renta básica universal únicamente a modo de vaticinio del como ejecutaran el helicóptero monetario que ya han avanzado pudieran acometer. Pero creo que es importante lo que BOCANEGRA apuntaba como otra posibilidad, veo que pudiera ser mucho más plausible, el impuesto negativo sobre la renta de Milton Friedman:
> ¿Qué es el impuesto negativo sobre la renta? - El Blog de Bankinter
> 
> 
> ...



Me interesa ese artículo del SGE. No será uno de koos-jansen ? Deberíamos de tener en cuenta este chaval, es de lo mejorcito. Yo también soy muy bullish en cuanto a mineras... Pero no se me ocurre meter nada a medio largo plazo en un etf... Y para hacer trading a corto y averiguar hasta cuanto sube y hasta cuanto bajará hay que ser muy crack. 
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (26 Mar 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, este artículo me parece interesante, y creo que algún día se juzgará a algún criminal de los de hoy...
> 
> Vozpópuli - Los burócratas y la imparable banalización del mal
> 
> Un saludo



Muchas gracias por este artículo pedernal.
Creo que la expresión "la banalización del mal" es probablemente lo que mejor caracteriza las políticas (y la ideología) que se están aplicando hoy en día en Europa.

Me vas a permitir aprovechar el comentario para recomendar leer, a quien no lo haya hecho, la obra de Hannah Arendt, "Los orígenes del Totalitarismo". Esta obra le granjeó la animadversión de bastantes de sus "amigos".

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Me alegra de que hayas reconsiderado tu "plan" inversor... "Ahí" lo más fácil es pegarse una sonora "bofetada". Y te añadiré que me considero alguien "entendido" en los mercados de Materias Primas y ahora mismo has elegido el peor momento para entrar en los mismos. SÍ, tienen un gran potencial y están muy sobrevendidos, pero es que lo PEOR está por llegar, así que es mejor que "tranquilices" esas ansías que tienes de hacer dinero "fácil" y que es legitimo, pero haz algo de caso a los que llevamos bastante tiempo en esto... Si estamos tan "neutros" es por "ALGO".

Y espero con interés eso que nos vas a comentar/enlazar en torno a Guillermo Barba y el SGE. Bien, sobre éste último mi opinión actual es ni fu ni fa... Una cosa es la "teoría" y otra que los que vayan a manejar los hilos sean los MISMOS de SIEMPRE, pero ahora con el añadido de los "ojos rasgados"... Que vayan a engañar a su p.m.

Respecto a Guillermo Barba es un buen "metalero" y que tiene un gran seguimiento en el hilo... Entiendo que es bastante coherente en lo que se refiere a sus análisis sobre los MPs, pero a partir de ahí ya suelo aplicarle el "punto aparte"... ¿A qué me refiero? Simple: es un liberal "económico" y yo NO comulgo con ese "pensamiento", pero para NADA...

Una cosa que irás aprendiendo con el tiempo, Charizato21, es a discernir la información, comentarios, etc. por tu PROPIA cuenta y es lo que intentamos auspiciar desde este hilo. ¿Por qué crees que tenemos tanto seguimiento?

Y dejo esto...

- Pre-1965 Silver Pocket Change Provides Investors With an Economic Future

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Mar 2016)

“China’s Global Gold Strategy”:
China's Global Gold Strategy (Page 1)

Disculpad, he puesto demasiadas expectativas, lo he leído completo no aporta como pensé, en relación a la estrategía de China y el SGE; eso si contradice algunas afirmaciones de Guillermo Barba. 

Se trata de una entrevista a Willem Middelkoop, periodista que en 2014 escribió el libro: “The Big Reset: War on Gold and the Financial Endgame” . La parte más interesante es la que desmonta la hipótesis de que China puede provocar un vuelco en los precios a corto plazo , comenta que la estrategia de China pasa por un plan a largo plazo, controlando que los precios del oro no suban demasiado alto , ni demasiado rápido. Dice que el SGE pretenden competir con el COMEX con el objetivo de controlar el comercio de los futuros del oro, pero con entrega física - no como el Comex del cual dice que únicamente 1 de cada 300 operaciones conlleva entrega - para llevarlo a cabo China han comprado bóvedas en diferentes partes del mundo: bóveda JPMorgan en Nueva York y la bóveda de Deutsche Bank en Londres.

También indica una cuestión que me ha sorprendido, dudo que fuera posible: “Si se actualizara el valor de oro los balances de todos los bancos centrales se beneficiarían en gran medida. Es una manera muy fácil de limpiar los balances de los bancos centrales (las reservas de oro de Estados Unidos todavía se valoran al precio histórico costo de 42 dólares).”

El enlace:

Vendí mi piso, pague deudas, de lo que me quedó la mitad en metales, la otra en JNUG, tengo un trabajo digno así que tampoco sería un drama si las pérdidas pudieran ser grandes a corto plazo, como tengo nula idea de trading, la estrategia que seguiré poner stops y si no se disparan, retirar la mitad al final de la sesión para ver en la sesión siguiente que hacer con ello. 

Fernando, cuestión de tiempo para tener un criterio propio


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Mar 2016)

He encontrado una entrevista publicada el 28 ene. 2016: Gold - Willem Middelkoop

Gold - Willem Middelkoop - YouTube

Creo que no aporta nada que no se haya comentado anteriormente en el foro

---------- Post added 27-mar-2016 at 03:31 ----------

El enlace ... Gold - Willem Middelkoop

Gold - Willem Middelkoop - YouTube


----------



## timi (27 Mar 2016)

bueno días , necesito otra semana santa para ponerme al día))

dejo esto

GurusBlog


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Bueno, sobre Willem Middelkoop ya hablé cuando el reciente debate que mantuvimos Spielzeg y yo. He leído el libro que citas y que también cité aquí. Bien, Middelkoop es cercano a la Escuela austriaca y tampoco creas que se desmarca mucho de Guillermo Barba... Quizás, la principal diferencia estriba en que Middelkoop se está acercando últimamente a las tesis que algunos mantenemos y es que China está contribuyendo a la "represión" en los precios del Oro... Y tiene "sentido": de esa manera "canjean" sus Dólares por "algo" que saben que tiene valor en el peor de los supuestos y me estoy refieriendo a un hipotético Colapso financiero.

Que China pueda tener otras "intenciones", ya sea la instauración de un Patrón Oro (que es la que más "suena") u otras, es posible...Sin embargo, yo ahora mismo NO lo contemplo, vamos que no le doy ninguna credibilidad, pero claro que puedo estar equivocado y eso el tiempo lo dirá...

Charizato21, el trading diario si no lo conoces, te va a "desquiciar" e incluso "dañar" más de lo que ahora tú te piensas. En el supuesto de que comiences a tener éxitos "inmediatos", te creerás "superior" a los "mercados" y éstos te acabarán devorando más pronto que tarde. Y aquí escribimos personas que conocemos bien los mercados en el aspecto especulativo (paketazo, veismuler, fernandojcg...) y sabemos de lo que estamos hablando.

Haznos caso y si obtienes prontos beneficios, los materializas y busca productos que NO tengan una exposición tan brutal... aparte de que si los analizas bien (y te falta...) son una completa MIERDA.

Y, sobre todo, si te quieres iniciar en el trading, aplicate y lo estudias bien primero, ya que hablamos de algo que es tremendamente difícil y muy pocos "sobreviven" al mismo. Eso es como en todo, NO todo el mundo sirve y, cuando llevas tiempo en él, te preguntas si merece la pena tanto esfuerzo y más con lo que te dejas por el camino...

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2016)

*Charitazo21* te das cuenta que llevas 3 días rebuscando noticias que te den la razón en tus actos bursátiles...eso lo viví hace muchos años, cuando ni tan siquiera había noticias que buscar en internet, pues estaba naciendo.

Muchas información en ocasiones desinforma, no deja separar la paja del trigo, y termina haciéndonos ver lo que no es, o precipitándonos en nuestras decisiones.

Mira, lo primero que te diré, es que el trading agresivo (más de 3 o 4 operaciones diarias), es insano físicamente, lo segundo, si tienes una buena estrategia, podrás ganar un 60% de las veces, y eso, a penas te llegará para sacar unas perrillas y pagar comisiones.

Por último, intentar trading hoy en día sin demasiados conocimientos de stops, medias móviles, osciladores, es perder tiempo y dinero...lo único que podemos hacer los de a pie, es decidir un punto de entrada en un buen producto (que refleje una cotización al 90% como mínimo), y dejarlo a medio plazo...si te gusta el oro y piensas que puede subir, busca una minera saneada, o lo mejor...compra oro físico...si te equivocas y baja, seguirás teniendo el mismo oro físico que compraste, y si sube, te sentirás satisfecho, y quizá lo vendas...o no. Si entras en un ETF y cae un 50% en unas semanas, estarás jodido, pues será difícil como mínimo que recuperes la inversión inicial...está claro que si sube, sacarás pico, pero ¿vale el riesgo tu salud y tu tiempo? 

Dicen que el mundo es de los osados...no lo discuto, pero solo añadiré que los cementerios están llenos de valientes.


Por cierto, si tienes 21 años como pones en tu "nick", lo entendería todo perfectamente.


Buen domingo a todos, gracias por aportar, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2016)

Ahora nadie se "acuerda" de que las hostilidades continúan en Ucrania... Una "muestra" más de la manipulación existente en los massmierda... y tiene "delito" que todavía la gente siga confiando en lo que les "cuentan"... 

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/defensa/12620-la-batalla-por-yasinovatoya

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Mar 2016)

Fernando, paketazo, intentaré seguir los consejos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Si tenemos en cuenta la información que enlazo, ésta nos dice algo que yo he expresado por aquí en "voz muy alta": A los EE.UU. le importa un PIMIENTO si China acumula Oro... Y me sigo manteniendo en mis "trece" respecto a este tema.

- How Much And Where Did The U.S. Export Most Of Its Gold Since 2011??

Y también dejo esto otro y que nos "concierne"...

- Credit Crunch in Spain: Credit Expanding at Lowest Rate in Relation to GDP Since 1970 | MishTalk

Saludos.

-


----------



## frisch (27 Mar 2016)

Pongo el enlace al artículo original sobre el crédito en España porque merece la pena leerlo.

El crédito no fluye: se mueve en mínimos desde 1970 en relación a su media histórica. Noticias de Economía


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Hugh Hendry: "If China Devalues By 20% The World Is Over, Everything Hits A Wall" | Zero Hedge

- Corporatocracia: El nuevo orden mundial surgido de EE.UU.- Videos de RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Mar 2016)

Sobre el artículo

Hugh Hendry: "If China Devalues By 20% The World Is Over, Everything Hits A Wall" | Zero Hedge

me quedo con una frase:

_"It's a 'Mad Max' movie, right. OK, China gets to be the king in 'Mad Max' world. How appealing is that? There is no world after the tomorrow where China devalues by 20%. There is no world. Yeah, it's looney tunes to believe that, people say, 'oh wow, they needed to catch a break.' "_

y mi opinión es que no ocurrirá tal cosa.

En alguna ocasión he dicho en este hilo que tendemos (y es lógico) a pensar el mundo como un enfrentamiento o un entendimiento entre naciones. Pero nada más lejos de la realidad: el mundo se enfrenta o se entiende sobre intereses, más allá de las naciones y más allá de lo que a nosotros ciudadanos se nos da como posibilidad de incidir a través de nuestra participación en la elección de los que gobiernan las naciones.

Yo creo que China está infiltrada. Al igual que Arabia Saudí lo está, ni que dudar la Bruselas de la Unión Europea y, si me apuran, la Douma rusa. También.

Ergo, los infiltrados jamás dejarán que, por ejemplo, China devalúe 20%.

Va en contra de sus intereses.

Los tiros van por otro lado.

Convencer al ciudadano de que lo mejor que le puede ocurrir es que la élite decida en su lugar.

¿La alternativa que se le ofrece (al ciudadano)?

El Caos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Mar 2016)

Amigo frisch, la verdad, yo NO lo veo tan claro como tú... Y una devaluación del Yuan está en el horizonte y falta ver cuál será su alcance. Está claro que un 20% sería una brutalidad y ahora mismo no la veo factible, pero más adelante ya veremos... Piensa que de ese país no sabemos de la "misa" ni la mitad.

Saludos.


----------



## dmdp78 (28 Mar 2016)

Hola,
Lo de Keiser report es fantástico, siempre lo veo, Max y Stacy son geniales, me encantan, siempre tienen buenos temas, pero tienen suerte de dedicarse a lo que se dedican, la realidad siempre supera a la ficción.
La realidad supera a cualquier tema de Burbuja.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Vídeo de los camibios en las fronteras de Europa en 1000 años
> 
> Saludos.



VIDEO ESPECTACULAR...mete miedo.


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2016)

Buenos días...artículo del confidencial sobre el único estimulo que le queda a Draghi es depreciar el euro.....no creo, pero bueno...

El único estímulo significativo que le queda a Draghi es depreciar el euro para exportar. Noticias de Mercados


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# veismuler: Cada vez quedan menos opciones para Draghi/BCE... Y acabo de leer que Japón está planteándose nuevas medidas de "estimulo" para el Verano. En fin, lo dicho en otras ocasiones: seguirán estirando el "chicle" hasta que ya no tenga ninguna resistencia que ofrecer...

Y dejo dos artículos...

- Vivienda: La banca contabiliza en 2015 otros 26.000 hogares que no pueden pagar su hipoteca. Noticias de Economía

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...encia-de-inteligencia-norteamericana-stratfor

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2016)

Exacto Fernando...aunque las condiciones se desconocen..la noticia ya pulula por ahí..

Japón aprobará un paquete extra de estímulo económico para el verano


----------



## silverwindow (28 Mar 2016)

Les dan pasta a lad familias para gastar,eso si,en forma de cupones.

Me prece bien,mejor que quemarla en los bancos...


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Mar 2016)

Buenos días. Les dejo este artículo que recuerda algunas cosas que ya sabemos (o debiéramos conocer) sobre esta crisis del capitalismo que suma y sigue en nuestra España y en la que los principales damnificados seguimos siendo las clases populares menos pudientes.

Pensamiento crítico » Las ignoradas causas de la enorme crisis que estamos viviendo

Y el oro que arranca la semana todavía a la baja: 1,217 US$/oz
Salu2


----------



## veismuler (28 Mar 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenos días. Les dejo este artículo que recuerda algunas cosas que ya sabemos (o debiéramos conocer) sobre esta crisis del capitalismo que suma y sigue en nuestra España y en la que los principales damnificados seguimos siendo las clases populares menos pudientes.
> 
> Pensamiento crítico » Las ignoradas causas de la enorme crisis que estamos viviendo
> 
> ...



Es muy poco probable una solución..tiene razón, esto es la típica lucha de clases que ha existido siempre..la élite y nosotros los satélites.
Si yo.. élite... financio a la clase política..qué narices va a querer cambiar la política económica?
El chiringuito está perfectamente montado...y únicamente se desmonta con colapso y luego lo que pueda pasar (desórdenes sociales, y otros).
los más jóvenes..nuestros hijos...van a recibir una heredad emponzoñada..
Y nosotros cada vez tendremos mayor precariedad en todos los ámbitos.
En fin...es lo que toca...


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Mar 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Es muy poco probable una solución..tiene razón, esto es la típica lucha de clases que ha existido siempre..la élite y nosotros los satélites.
> Si yo.. élite... financio a la clase política..qué narices va a querer cambiar la política económica?
> El chiringuito está perfectamente montado...y únicamente *se desmonta con colapso* y luego lo que pueda pasar (desórdenes sociales, y otros).
> los más jóvenes..nuestros hijos...van a recibir una heredad emponzoñada..
> ...



Hablando del colapso o de la implosión del sistema. 
La deuda global apunta a un sálvese quien pueda.

La bomba atómica de la deuda global: roza los 200 billones de dólares | Economía | Cinco Días


----------



## frisch (28 Mar 2016)

Sobre los atentados de Bruselas y, la verdad, no sé si aporta más luz o más confusión pero os pongo un enlace a cómo reaccionó la prensa turca ante los mismos.

Turquía reivindica el baño de sangre de Bruselas, por Savvas Kalèdéridès

No comparto el título efectista del artículo, sin embargo, los comentarios en la prensa turca son reveladores:

_Star: «La serpiente que Bélgica amamantaba le ha mordido el seno»_

_Akita: «Quien duerme con el terrorismo, se despierta con él»_

En fin, a mi todo esto me sobrepasa, no tanto por las informaciones sino por el trasfondo que creo sólo está al alcance de cuatro elegidos.

Como decía Voltaire: "Que cada uno se ocupe de su jardín" quizás consigamos hacer un parque.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Mar 2016)

Bélgica es un gran mercado negro de armas... Me imagino que por ahí van las críticas...
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (28 Mar 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Bélgica es un gran mercado negro de armas... Me imagino que por ahí van las críticas...
> Un saludo



Hombre, no precisamente (amén de que sea cierto lo de la plataforma de venta de armas).

Lo que vienen a decir los turcos es que:

"Como no nos solucionáis el tema kurdo sin desmembrarnos, os jodemos enviándoos terroristas".

Léete el artículo y los enlaces del mismo.

La idea de fondo es que Turquía fomenta el terrorismo yihadista en Europa.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Forbes Welcome

- Russia Continues Gold Accumulation as the West Sells - Nathan McDonald | Sprott Money

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (29 Mar 2016)

Buenos días..sin cambios para el análisis del oro..seguimos con el canal que tanto hemos dicho de corto y medio plazo y que va desde los 1180 a los 1280...
Por donde corte con un pequeño margen de barrido de unos 10 puntos..nos indicará para donde va esto.
Yo sigo comprado en fisico y aprovecho esta lateralidad en su base (ahora) para seguir acumulando..
Dadle a la maquinita..seguid dándole...je,je

"De aquí salen al día más de 500 millones de dólares en billetes recién creados" - 20minutos.es


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2016)

Lo normal en los metales preciosos, o al menos lo que ha sido la tónica durante décadas, son movimientos suaves, generalmente apreciándose respecto al FIAT.

Supongo que esto no tiene por que cambiar ahora, y plausible que en una década estemos más arriba, no diré mucho más arriba, ¡qué también!, pero hay que pensar en una revalorización anual del 2%_6% de media, todo lo que que venga a mayores siempre que se consolide, pues bienvenido sea.

Esperemos no ver una escalada de esas de un 20% en un mes o similares, no son nada buenas para ningún activo, y suelen pagarse a medio plazo dejando las cosas por debajo del origen de la burbuja.

Ahora mismo, y tras la acumulación lenta por debajo de 1200$ que hemos tenido durante meses, es posible que sí, sea una salida ordenada y al alza, no obstante, tampoco me volvería loco en comprar a saco oro, es mejor buscar la base del canal, ahora por debajo de 1200$, y ahí comprar algo, tampoco sin volvernos locos.

Si todo va según lo previsto, habrá mucho tiempo para ir acumulando poco a poco, y esa, creo que es la clave de este activo, que pase desapercibido para la mayoría de "viandantes", y permita a algunos acumular de otro modo una parte de la riqueza personal, fuera del sistema bancario/bursátil/bonos, y alejados del riesgo constante del sector inmobiliario y sus gastos derivados de sus posesión como inversión.

Lo dicho por *veismuler* lo ratifico si sirve de algo...1180$ (rojo o negro) a corto y medio plazo.


En cuanto al colapso del sistema por la emisión de deuda...creo que los tiros no irán por ahí...si el sistema colapsase sería por falta de credibilidad sobre el mismo, y de momento todo el mundo comulga con el sistema...aun que aberrante, aceptado como "bueno"...mientras la deuda tenga contrapartida en la credibilidad, y esa credibilidad venga apoyada por los medios y los creadores de mercado/bancos/gobiernos/medios de comunicación...nada cambiará...a pesar de que seamos 4 los que entendamos de otro modo lo que está sucediendo.


un saludo y muy buen día a todos.


----------



## Spielzeug (29 Mar 2016)

Una de geopolitica monetaria:

Gold Trader at Heart of Turkey Graft Scandal Charged in U.S. - Bloomberg Business



> Not mentioned in the U.S. indictment is *Turkiye Halk Bankasi AS*, the Turkish state-run bank that processed Zarrab’s payments and whose former chief executive officer, Suleyman Aslan, was also embroiled in the scandal and briefly jailed. Police found millions of dollars stuffed into shoe boxes when they raided Aslan’s home in Dec. 2013. He said the money was donations he was collecting for Islamic schools in Turkey and Macedonia.
> 
> In a television interview on Turkey’s ultra pro-government A Haber news in April 2014, Zarrab estimated he had facilitated the *transfer of about $12 billion in gold, or about 200 tons, to Iran*. The surge in exports driven by that business was so rapid and so extensive -- gold transfers to Iran jumped from $53 million in 2011 to $6.5 billion in 2012 -- that it distorted Turkish trade figures.



Han detenido en EEUU a Reza Zarrab por su participacion en el comercio con oro entre Turquia e Iran para evitar las sanciones economicas impuestas por la "comunidad internacional" (EEUU aka). Los canales utilizados para la transferencia son los siguientes bancos:
Turkiye halk bankasi as (banco estatal turco)
Postal Savings Bank of China, Kunlun Bank, Huaksi Banl (bancos chinos)
Bank of Baroda (banco indio)

Veremos si acaba ahi la cosa ya que el detenido tiene contactos directos con Erdogan y el AKP. Lo cierto es que en las sombras hay un sistema monetario basado en el oro que es utilizado para contrarrestar las sanciones economicas que impone EEUU para lograr sus intereses monetarios (imponer el dolar en el comercio de petroleo)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, a estas horas se observa una notable mejoría en la cotización de los MPs: Oro a $1227,20 y la Plata a $15,205... Y tampoco es para tirar "cohetes", pero como comenta paketazo mejor ir poco a poco y con buena "tinta"... Además, la mayoría de los "metaleros" que andamos por aquí NO esperamos "enriquecernos" con nuestros MPs y tampoco creo que la mayoría tengamos "kilos", bueno de Oro porque de Plata algunos van más que sobrados...

Y dejo un buen artículo...

- Vozpópuli - La herencia indigente en protección social española

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (29 Mar 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> VIDEO ESPECTACULAR...mete miedo.



Pasemos comprobar que España, aparte de ser uno de los estados nación más antiguos es el más estable de todos. Para uso de nacionalistas e independentistas de estos que se inventan la historia, osea, todos. 


frisch dijo:


> Pongo el enlace al artículo original sobre el crédito en España porque merece la pena leerlo.
> 
> El crédito no fluye: se mueve en mínimos desde 1970 en relación a su media histórica. Noticias de Economía




Enviado desde mi GT-N8000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amador (29 Mar 2016)

A raíz de lo que dices Fernando, de que de ese país (China) no sabemos mucho, quería comentaos que he estado una semana en China por temas de trabajo y algo de ocio.

La verdad que me he quedado sorprendido del nivel económico de China. No había estado nunca y no me lo imaginaba como lo he percibido.

He estado en Shanghai, y la verdad, más que pobreza he visto mucho lujo. Tiendas de marca con precios superiores a España al cambio, y gente comprando al estilo occidental. Supongo que en muchas de esas tiendas compra sólo un pequeño porcentaje de la sociedad, y que claro, al ser una ciudad tan grande ese % son muchas personas. Pero bueno, me ha dejado bastante sorprendido.

Como ejemplo, en el Starbuks, que hay un montón en la ciudad, un café con leche de esos aguachirle vale 25 Yuan, 3,50 € que debería ser un precio alto para ellos; pues bueno, estaban a tope y cola para pedir.

Gente con iPhone último modelo por todas partes, metro, etc. Y los móviles los vi al mismo precio o incluso superior que aquí en España.

Vaya !, que no todos los chinos cobran 300 € al mes explotados en fábricas, sino que hay un gran número de personas con sueldos occidentales.

Probablemente muchos ya tenías una visión más certera de China, pero bueno, a mi me ha sorprendido y quería compartirlo.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Amigo frisch, la verdad, yo NO lo veo tan claro como tú... Y una devaluación del Yuan está en el horizonte y falta ver cuál será su alcance. Está claro que un 20% sería una brutalidad y ahora mismo no la veo factible, pero más adelante ya veremos... Piensa que de ese país no sabemos de la "misa" ni la mitad.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (29 Mar 2016)

Pues yo debo de ser de los chinos pobres...je, je hasta mi móvil es chino...
Ya me gustaría a mi tener fernando un par de kilitos de cada cosa..de oro y plata..
En 2014 algunos datos económicos chinos dados por algunos periodiquillos eran estos..no deben de haber cambiado mucho en el 2016.
El PIB per cápita... buen índicador de la calidad de vida y en el caso de China, en 2014, fue de 5.696 euros, con lo que ocupa el puesto 85 del mundo, así pues sus ciudadanos tienen, según este parametro, un nivel de vida muy bajo en relación al resto of the world....En cuanto al Índice de Desarrollo Humano o IDH de China, que elabora las Naciones Unidas (vete a saber si es muy fiable) para medir el progreso de un país, fue de 0,727 puntos en 2014..... con lo que se situó en el puesto 90-
Si la razón para visitar China son negocios, es útil saber que se encuentra en el 84º puesto del Doing Business, que clasifica los países según la facilidad que ofrecen para hacer negocios. En cuanto al Índice de Percepción de la Corrupción del sector público en China ha sido de 36 puntos, con el que se colocó en el puesto 100 ..... en el que los países en los que hay menor percepción de corrupción ocupan los primeros puestos.
Yo me quedo en Españistán.....que nos quejamos, es cierto, pero con China no hay comparación.
Y el oro en el entorno de los 1229 dolores (je,je)...un cierre por encima de 1230 y consolidado en el cierre de unas cuantas sesiones (que cierre por encima), sería una buena señal de sana tendencia (o lo que es lo mismo, que se suba "parriba")..
Buenas tardes o buenas taldes..


----------



## Pedernal (29 Mar 2016)

amador dijo:


> A raíz de lo que dices Fernando, de que de ese país (China) no sabemos mucho, quería comentaos que he estado una semana en China por temas de trabajo y algo de ocio.
> 
> La verdad que me he quedado sorprendido del nivel económico de China. No había estado nunca y no me lo imaginaba como lo he percibido.
> 
> ...




Hola, yo estuve el verano pasado en China pero de vacaciones, por distintas zonas del país y vi la opulencia de Shanghai (sólo en el distrito financiero) y la miseria de otras zonas. Un país con muchos contrastes en clara decadencia económica. La burbuja inmobiliaria es brutal y el gobierno se lda tiene que ingeniar para que la gente siga pidiendo créditos hipotecarios. Las zonas rurales siguen teniendo una ideología comunista muy fuerte y parece otro país distinto.
En general me pareció un país desagradable para vivir.
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (29 Mar 2016)

amador dijo:


> He estado en Shanghai, y la verdad, más que pobreza he visto mucho lujo. Tiendas de marca con precios superiores a España al cambio, y gente comprando al estilo occidental. Supongo que en muchas de esas tiendas compra sólo un pequeño porcentaje de la sociedad, y que claro, al ser una ciudad tan grande ese % son muchas personas. Pero bueno, me ha dejado bastante sorprendido.



Bueno, toda la franja costera más Beijing es como estar en un país occidental o más, en cuanto, vorágine y capacidad consumista.

Shanghai es el centro cultural "In" del mundo "occidental". Si no estás en Shangai no estás en la ola. Es como Nueva York hace 30 años. Hace ya 20 años que los artistas, arquitectos (que son otros artistas si se tiene en cuenta el concepto Calatrava) y demás farándula recala en Shangai.

China es como cuando el documental del aragonés sobre Las Hurdes y lo que se vivía, en el mismo momento, en Madrid o Barcelona. Con la diferencia de que las cifras de habitantes en China son de otro orden. Es uno de los problemas que tienen los Chinos: el control de la población debido al desfase bestial que hay entre zonas y zonas. Pero bueno, son muy cucos, los chinos que mandan por eso han instaurado un modelo económico capitalistO y el modelo político sigue siendo vertical. Es que sino se les desmadra el invento en dos telediarios.

Siempre me ha llamado la atención que los servicios de inteligencia del País sin Nombre no hayan sacado tajada de esta situación (exceptuando algún amago con el tema Tibetano pero incluso eso ya data del siglo pasado).

Mi conclusión es que, y que se me disculpe la expresión, todos los hijos de puta de la tierra se han puesto una vez más de acuerdo en que gato blanco o gato negro da igual, lo importante es que cace ratones.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2016)

- Los tipos de cambio adelantados del precio del oro

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (29 Mar 2016)

Hola foreros.
Mis conocimientos de economía son escasos, pero, cuando aparecen subidas en vertical, acompañadas de ligeras bajadas, ¿no es volatilidad que indica algo a aparecer?
Gracias por vuestra respuesta.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Mar 2016)

Gracias por aportar una visión más personal sobre China de primera mano. Esa es la que más me interesa y no lo que dicen los boceros de los mass mierda. La verdad es que siempre me he quedado con ganas de ir a China pero con los niños pequeños juego ya en otra liga. Quizás más adelante y si el mundo quiere seguir ahí. Parece ahora como si hubiera un poco de calma entre los principales actores en Siria, Ukrania y otros lugares. Haber si nos dejan tranquilos un poco. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# plastic_age: Si tu comentario es en relación a lo que hemos visto hoy en la cotización del Oro, no le des muchas vueltas, ya que esa reacción es la esperada tras las palabras de Yellen, la Presidenta de la FED, y que parece que ya no ve tan "bien" la economía mundial y, por tanto, queda en "suspenso" si la subida de tipos se va a postergar en el tiempo... Como es lógico, todos los activos financieros han reaccionado a la "bola" que más les convenía, aunque fuera contra "natura" y sino al tiempo...

Por el contrario, plastic_age, si tu comentario se refiere al comportamiento del Oro desde que comenzó el año, pues yo no observo esa volatilidad a la que te refieres. A fin de cuentas, parece que remontó desde un suelo que se había testeado en varias ocasiones y también podía haberlo hecho en la dirección contraria. Normalmente, los "laterales" acaban rompiéndose por uno de los dos lados, y que me corrija paketazo si ando equivocado, de manera que subió hasta encontrar la resistencia y de ahí para abajo en lo que se considera una sana corrección. Vamos, yo no veo nada más al respecto.

# amador: China es el país por excelencia en cuanto a las desigualdades se refiere. El ejemplo que me comentas sobre Shanghai NO me sirve si lo extrapolamos al resto del país. Y te dejo unas tablas suficientemente explicativas...

- Anexorovincias de China por PIB per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y te añadiré que el PIB per cápita en 2014 fue de 5.696 EUR (¡Ojo! que está calculado en "nuestra" moneda), ocupando el puesto 85 en una tabla de 196 países...

Además, como ejemplo de esas DESIGUALDADES que apunto, ten en cuenta que China tiene el mayor número de multimillonarios del mundo. Y, actualmente, hay contabilizados 596 de éstos vs los 537 de los EE.UU.

Y luego ese país se considera "Comunista"... SÍ, los Cojones de M.....

Aprovecho para dejaros un interesante artículo...

- Currency Wars, the Devaluation Delusion :: The Market Oracle :: Financial Markets Analysis & Forecasting Free Website

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (29 Mar 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros.
> Mis conocimientos de economía son escasos, pero, cuando aparecen subidas en vertical, acompañadas de ligeras bajadas, ¿no es volatilidad que indica algo a aparecer?
> Gracias por vuestra respuesta.



Depende.... Muchas veces y en 2 o 3 días sucesivos cuando consecutivamente sube en vertical el precio de cualquier activo recomiendan ajustar los Stop loss y puede significar agotamiento y cambio de tendencia... Se barren stops tanto en posición larga como corta.. Pero en una subida vertical no se opera contra tendencia... Se ajustan los stops loss.. También una subida o una bajada vertical pueden denotar la ruptura de un canal de largo plazo... Y se sigue con el ajuste de los stops nuevamente... Nunca se opera contra tendencia teniendo en cuenta los mínimos relevantes crecientes para largos o máximos decrecientes para cortos 
El oro no está subiendo verticalmente aunque en los 1240 "ha roto un canal bajista de muy corto plazo porque venía corrigiendo desde los 1280... 
Pero vamos que aquí no hacemos mucho caso al análisis técnico porque creemos en el oro como valor intrínseco.... 
Gud naigt


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2016)

Interesante...

- ROBERT DE NIRO, AMENAZADO POR LA MAFIA FARMACÉUTICA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (30 Mar 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros.
> Mis conocimientos de economía son escasos, pero, cuando aparecen subidas en vertical, acompañadas de ligeras bajadas, ¿no es volatilidad que indica algo a aparecer?
> Gracias por vuestra respuesta.



Pues sigo con este tema porque resulta que ayer lo estuve poniendo en el móvil y tardé una jartá..bueno seguimos:

Si aparecen subidas verticales durante 2 o 3 días seguidos y sin apenas correcciones en los precios y con un gap o hueco bastante alto nos puede hacer sospechar de que el determinado valor puede ser objeto de manipulaciones externas en caso de chicharros (valores de escaso volumen) o en muchos casos de que pueda ser una acción a la que la van a "OPAR". Vamos que va a sufrir una opa por parte de otra compañía..
Pero con esto no se juega porque la teoría del "tonto el último" también es válida en este juego y cuando uno llega a la noticia...llega tarde.
Es bueno recordar:
1) Los precios no están sujetos a la oferta y la demanda (esto es semi-trola), los precios de las acciones los suben y los bajan a voluntad del que controla la acción.
2) En determinados casos una bajada espectacular de una acción viene determinada porque los logaritmos de las máquinas (joer parece "terminator") que controlan en nanosegundos el precio de la acción, salta por una reacción violenta en el precio haciendo saltar stops de seguridad.....con lo que el precio sufre una bajada violenta.
3)las palabras de Draghi o cualquier capitoste de banco central producen subidas violentas o bajadas.
4)Otros indicadores famosos como ejemplo El Índice de Sentimiento del Consumidor de Michigan que mide el nivel de confianza de los consumidores en la actividad económica hace que el precio de una acción "salte".
5)Y la mejor..el trading no compensa..por esto y por mucho más
Bueno y en cuanto al oro muy bien...debería consolidar en unas sesiones los 1240 (el cierre por encima que es buena señal) y como ya hemos dicho todos por aquí "piano piano".
Feliz mañana a todo quisqui.


----------



## racional (30 Mar 2016)

El precio de la vainilla se multiplica por 3.

Ya quisiera el oro haberse multiplicado por 3.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2016)

*veismuler* comentario bastante atinado, generalmente subidas verticales injustificadas (sin noticias positivas o con noticias especulativas), traen más lloros que alegrías a largo plazo.

Hoy por ejemplo ACAD en Nasdaq, la llevo siguiendo 4 años...mirad lo que es una subida justificada hoy en apertura.

Por contra recordad valores como GOWEX, Carbures, NPG...que subieron a golpe de noticias especulativas, muchas de ellas falsas, pero claro, a nadie le amarga un dulce, y ver subidas de un 25% al mes, no deja ver lo negativo (me incluyo, pues ya me ha pasado)

Los precios *sí* están sujetos a la oferta y la demanda, lo que sucede es que puede existir (existe) oferta y demanda ficticia...los que venden son los mismos que compran y viceversa...provocan efecto arrastre al alza y a la baja, por ejemplo venden 1000 acciones a mercado y ya tienen colocada orden de compra un poco más abajo para recomprar lo que venden, y lo que algún "acojonado, o stop" arrastre consigo.

Cuanto más capitaliza un valor, más difícil es de manipularlo, y por consiguiente la volatilidad disminuye.

En el oro, no sucede esto, y sí es manipulable, pues no existe realmente un mercado intercambiario fiel a los movimientos de oro físico mundiales, y se basa en un mercado opaco dónde apenas se mueve un mínimo % de lo que realmente se mueve a nivel global.

Coincido con *veismuler* en los movimientos automáticos basados en algoritmos...que vienen a ser formulas matemáticas basadas en todo lo que se os ocurra, osciladores, volúmenes, épocas del año, noticias, que llueva en NY, que se tire un pedo Putin...todo tiene cabida en un algoritmo, y por consiguiente es impredecible para un "mortal" como actuará el mercado a cortísimo plazo...a largo plazo puede resultarnos más intuíble, por eso mejor invertir de este modo...os lo decía hace poco "esperemos al IBEX por la zona de 7000, no hay prisa"

Por lo demás, oro y bolsas al alza...mucho ojo, parece que no quieren que compremos por debajo de 1200$, no obstante, ya veremos lo que sucede.

El € a pesar de estar desahuciado, muerto, sentenciado...nos sigue dando ventajas comparativas respecto a la supermoneda del "país sin nombre"...intentemos aprovecharnos de ello llegado el momento.

*Racional* vi la semana pasada un documental al respecto, y se especulaba que es un boom y que el mercado se estabilizara en unos meses/años cuando los cultivos de vainilla se extiendan y hagan implosionar el precio con la llegada de nuevos productores...ya veremos, pero la nota de todo esto es que hay mercados y mercados para especular. En cuanto a la producción del oro, es más estable, y sería complicado, de momento, saturar el mercado de oro en caso de que se disparase el precio.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## amador (30 Mar 2016)

De acuerdo con lo que comentas Fernando. Lo que quería destacar es el importante número de población de clase media, o con un alto poder adquisitivo (como queramos llamarlo). Es lo que me sorprendió.

Y supongo que esta población va en aumento en la medida que la población del campo se desplaza a las macro-urbes que han construido.

Lo dicho, yo veo a China con un gran potencial. Lo del sistema político, pues no tengo mucha idea de como funciona o si un día les puede estallar. Lo que está claro que controlan las libertades al 100% (Internet, tv, prensa, etc). 



fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: China es el país por excelencia en cuanto a las desigualdades se refiere. El ejemplo que me comentas sobre Shanghai NO me sirve si lo extrapolamos al resto del país. Y te dejo unas tablas suficientemente explicativas...
> 
> - Anexorovincias de China por PIB per cápita - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (30 Mar 2016)

Hay un comentario que hizo ayer paketazo que creo hay que tener muy en cuenta a la hora de hacernos una idea de cuándo y de si este tinglado de la deuda se va al garete o no.

Insisto en el comentario porque me parece que es crucial para entender los vientos que siempre han soplado.

_"En cuanto al colapso del sistema por la emisión de deuda...creo que los tiros no irán por ahí...si el sistema colapsase sería por falta de credibilidad sobre el mismo, y de momento todo el mundo comulga con el sistema...aun que aberrante, aceptado como "bueno"...mientras la deuda tenga contrapartida en la credibilidad, y esa credibilidad venga apoyada por los medios y los creadores de mercado/bancos/gobiernos/medios de comunicación...nada cambiará...a pesar de que seamos 4 los que entendamos de otro modo lo que está sucediendo."_

Yo llevo años leyendo que esto se va al cuerno porque es insostenible, y lo es, es insostenible pero el factor credibilidad, que es el factor que sustenta toda transacción económica, es capital. Mientras haya confianza (aunque la confianza y la credibilidad sea un camelo al 100%), la cosa funciona y funcionará.

Además, no hay que olvidar que el Sistema (por llamarlo de alguna manera) controla los suficientes (ampliamente suficientes) canales de creación de opinión como para mantener viva esa confianza y credibilidad.

En Nueva York, en no sé qué calle de Manhattan hay un panel digital desde hace muchos años que va indicando en tiempo real la deuda, la deuda por ciudadano, etc. etc. Todo el mundo lo ve y no pasa nada o, a lo que iba, no pasa nada que quebrante la confianza de la mayoría de la ciudadanía en el Sistema.

Este es un dato que no deberíamos nunca perder en el radar a la hora de analizar si esto se va o no al garete y cuándo.

Creo que lo que dice paketazo va a misa.

Añado mi opinión y es que creo que al final explotará pero esa explosión cuando ocurra, nada podrá remediar nada. Mientras, feliz Iphone, ojo con las estaciones de metro y a vivir que son dos días.

Para los que aspiran a algo más en la vida: paciencia, paz y buenos alimentos.


----------



## veismuler (30 Mar 2016)

Buenas noches.... 
El gigante canadiense del oro Kinross amplía su mina mauritana
EFE | 30.03.2016 16:01 GMT
El gigante canadiense del oro Kinross amplía su mina mauritana
Nuakchot, 30 mar (EFE).- El gigante del oro canadiense Kinross Gold (TO:K) Corporation anunció hoy que va a ampliar su mina de Tasiast (400 kilómetros al norte de Nuakchot) para aumentar su producción en cerca de un 50 %, según un comunicado del grupo hecho público en Nuakchot.
En esta llamada "fase 1", el grupo prevé aumentar la capacidad de tratamiento de la planta de las 8.000 toneladas diarias a 12.000 mediante la instalación de equipos suplementarios de trituración y molido dentro de la mina.
El costo estimado de esta operación será de unos 300 millones de dólares estadounidenses, incluyendo los equipos y su instalación, que se prevé esté completa y operativa en el primer trimestre de 2018.
La compañía canadiense, establecida en Mauritania hace seis años, decidirá en 2017 si continúa con una "fase 2" para llevar la capacidad de tratamiento hasta 30.000 toneladas diarias, para lo que se necesitaría una inversión suplementaria de 620 millones de dólares.
Kinross produjo 220.000 onzas de oro en la mina de Tasiast en 2015.
Escrito por: EFE


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ya me gustaría a mí tener las mismas "percepciones" que tienen algunos de nuestros estimados contertulios, pero yo no voy en ese "carro" y ojalá que ande muy equivocado en mi pesimismo actual... Je,je,je... me habéis recordado a Stanislaw Lec: "Cuando el agua te llega al cuello, no te preocupes si no es potable."

Sigo pensando que a la hora de "reventar" buscarán las mismas "soluciones" que en el pasado y ya sé que NO gustan, pero la Historia nos dice que se aplicaron...

Y os dejo dos buenos artículos y uno "rima" con lo que he comentado...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/defensa/12615-hacia-la-letalidad-distribuida

- SILVER vs. GOLD: 2 Must See Charts : SRSrocco Report

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> y ojalá que ande muy equivocado en mi pesimismo actual... Je,je,je...



No, si a pesimismo no me ganas fernando, gano el concurso con creces.

La diferencia entre tu pesimismo y el mío radica en que tú crees en el pesimismo de la "letalidad distribuida". Yo creo que aquí no pasa, ni pasará nada sustancial, por supuesto con un número de bajas _in crescendo _pero eso ¿a qué Instituto Oficial de Estadística le interesa o preocupa más allá de los datos macro micro?. Seguirá sin pasar nada sustancial en cuanto a cambio hasta que... pum.

Cuando llegue pum el viaje para esa masa "insustancial" va a ser tal que dios los coja confesados. Game is over.


----------



## Charizato21 (30 Mar 2016)

Dos cuestiones muy curiosas que acabo de leer:

Primera:
El Banco Central de Rusia el mayor comprador de oro estadísticas de febrero de los bancos centrales del mundo, datos del FMI que no ha incluido a China pero estos han reportado una cantidad inferior.
Russia Becomes World

Segunda: Existencia de un rally del oro en primavera (Gold Stocks’ Spring Rally)

Históricamente existe un patrón recurrente en la cotización del oro: un fuerte repunte de primavera (abril y mayo). El autor considera únicamente la época en que el oro ha sido alcista – como lo es este año 2016 -, recoge el intervalo desde 2001 hasta 2012.

Considera la demanda de inversión de oro es altamente estacional y encuentra los siguientes patrones:

-	Finales de Julio por el terminan de cosechas hasta principios octubre por ser otoño tiempo de las bodas, todo ello en India -: ganancia promedio de 7,5%.
-	Desde finales de octubre por las navidades en occidente, compra de regalos, hasta febrero, mes que coincide con el año nuevo chino: ganancia promedio de 10.1%.
-	A partir de mediados de marzo hasta finales de mayo: ganancia de 4,3%. Mayo es el mes más fuerte del año para las reservas de oro La estación en mercados al alza.
Da unas razones del porqué de este rally primaveral, pero no las veo muy claras 

Gold Stocks


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Mira, esto de las estadísticas va siempre en función de donde se realice el "corte" y son preferibles serias largas que la "corta" del estudio que nos enlazas, vamos tampoco es que me haya fijado mucho en él, ya que yo me dedico al estudio de las "pautas", tanto las "estacionales" como las que tienen otras características.

Dicho esto, pues si seguimos mis "pautas" y que se remontan a 40 años atrás... tenemos lo siguiente: Septiembre es con diferencia el mes más alcista con 27 años positivos y un promedio del +2,36% y Marzo es el mes más bajista con 24 años negativos y un promedio de -0,75%... Ahora mismo, no tengo realizada la "prospección" para este año y la tengo estudiada hasta este mes de Marzo y que parece que se va a "adherir" a su "pauta" acostumbrada y ya veremos cómo queda el cierre de mañana.

Y dejo un buen artículo sobre Yellen/FED y la obra de Teatro Kabuki que están representando...

- Yellen Gets Lovey-Dovey in Speech Citing

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (31 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> . A mí ya sabes que mis "pautas" me indican que marzo es bajista ...



Pronostico del 29 de febrero, y otra vez más, lo has clavado. Al final cada vez que piense comprar algo de "amarillo" voy a tener que consultarte ) 

¿Qué dicen tus "pautas" para los próximos meses? 

Gracias!!!


----------



## Atzukak (31 Mar 2016)

Ya ke habláis de pautas akí os dejo un enlaze ke os puede interesar:

Why Gold Has Been Falling (In 1 Simple Chart) | Zero Hedge

Para los ke compramos el oro en euros,por eso, hay ke ir mirando de reojo el euro. Yo últimamente utilizo el xau/eur para intentar afinar las compras, aunque de gráficas no entienda mucho, y mas o menos estamos igual ke el año pasado en estas épocas!

http://invst.ly/1f4yj

ienso:


----------



## veismuler (31 Mar 2016)

A ver si afianza hoy al cierre los1230...que tampoco sería nada malo....


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Bueno, veremos cómo acaba el día y comprobaremos si la "pauta" se cumple o no, pero vamos lo más probable es que sí. Bien, como indicaba en mi anterior comentario, no he realizado aún una prospección para el resto del año, es decir que me paré en Marzo y estoy trabajando en el mes de Abril, pero en principio NADA me indica que en el mismo se vayan a superar los máximos recientes y lo más probable es que nos movamos en un lateral entre éstos y los mínimos que nos han indicado paketazo y veismuler. Arbeyna, si tu intención es comprar Oro creo que estás ante buenos precios si tienes en cuenta el tirón actual del par EUR/USD y que creo que volverá a corregir...

Interesante el gráfico aportado por Atzukak y que se parece mucho al "modelo" que yo utilizo y que entiendo es más fiable... al menos para mí. A fin de cuentas, ya veis que en mis "predicciones" no voy de "pitoniso", sino que utilizo modelos estadísticos, matemáticos e históricos, por tanto más "racionales" de lo que muchos podáis pensar. Eso SÍ, las "pautas" indican mucho cuando NO se cumplen en períodos muy largos en el tiempo y un buen ejemplo es el inicio del año en los índices bursátiles... algo que no se había producido en más de un Siglo, que se dice pronto... Y que da para "pensar" y MUCHO.

Y dejo esto...

- Los bancos centrales prueban la Teoría de la Estupidez de Einstein. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (31 Mar 2016)

fernandocfg dijo:


> "...
> 
> si seguimos mis "pautas" y que se remontan a 40 años atrás... tenemos lo siguiente: Septiembre es con diferencia el mes más alcista con 27 años positivos y un promedio del +2,36% y Marzo es el mes más bajista con 24 años negativos y un promedio de -0,75%..."





Charizato21 dijo:


> "...
> 
> Considera la demanda de inversión de oro es altamente estacional y encuentra los siguientes patrones:
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Entre eso (compras estacionales) y averiguar qué momento es mejor ante el dilema del par EUR/US... son variables a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Haragán (31 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> #Y dejo esto...
> 
> - Los bancos centrales prueban la Teoría de la Estupidez de Einstein. Blogs de Valor Añadido
> 
> Saludos.



Excelente aportación. No agradezco el post porque aún no puedo por mis escasos mensajes. 

Me permito enlazaros uno de los artículos citados en el mismo: Se trata de una reflexión del máximo responsable del Banco de la Reserva de India, sorprendentemente clara. Entre otras cosas, plantea dudas sobre la conveniencia de las actuales políticas monetarias y subraya la necesidad de un "sistema monetario global " (ojo a esto último).

De lo mejor del artículo es una cita de Jean-Claude Juncker en lo peor de la crisis del euro: “Todos sabemos lo que hay que hacer; lo que no sabemos es cómo lograr que nos reelijan después de hacerlo”.

Os dejo la versión (bien) traducida al español:

Nuevas reglas de juego monetarias by Raghuram Rajan - Project Syndicate


----------



## veismuler (31 Mar 2016)

La noticia estrambótica del día:

Un multimillonario saudí llega a Londres con una flota de coches de oro - 20minutos.es

Y el oro sin cambios..


----------



## Charizato21 (31 Mar 2016)

TRES CUESTIONES SUMAMENTE INTERESANTES:

UNA
La Comisión de la Competencia de Suiza (COMCO) ha abierto una investigación por sospechas de fijación de precios en el mercado de metales preciosos a UBS, Julius Baer, Deutsche Bank, HSBC, Barclays, Morgan Stanley y Mitsui … , la lista casi coincide con la de los manipuladores del Libor
Swiss authorities probe 7 banks for price fixing in metals market - Channel NewsAsia

DOS
Una curiosidad que corrobora cosas avanzadas en este foro, leí ayer pero, no encuentro el enlace. 
Peter Schiff CEO de Euro Pacific Capital decía en una entrevista que la Fed sólo quiere mantener la pretensión de que va a subir los tipos pero en realidad no quiere hacerlo lo que implica que el dólar estadounidense actualmente está en una burbuja que podría provocar una crisis monetaria, explosión de la burbuja cuando los mercados de divisas se den cuenta del plan de la Fed que no subirá los tipos de interés.

TRES
ALAN LUK TING-LUNG jefe de banca privada del del Hang Seng Bank da 10 razones para comprar oro; las primeras 9 se han comentado en este foro, la número 10 no la he visto escrita, dice lo siguiente:

En diciembre de 1980, la proporción del Índice de Dow Jones y precio de oro (por onza) era 1.45. La elección correcta entonces era para comprar acciones.

En diciembre 2000, la proporción era 38.4, con Dow Jones a 10.738 y precio de oro en EE.UU. a 280$. Valores demasiado caros, oro devaluado.

Desde 2008 la proporción ha ido botando entre 7.6 y 15.1

El índice de acciones de Estados Unidos se encuentra en un punto muy alto. La proporción actual es de 14.2, Dow Jones a 17.630 y precio de oro en EE.UU. $1.240. 

Ten reasons to buy gold amid deflation


----------



## veismuler (31 Mar 2016)

Pues lo de bloomberg va también en la misma dirección:

The Next Perfect Banking Storm - Bloomberg Gadfly

Recalco en Espanish esto...vamos que señalemos el 1 de enero del 2.018 como principio de la hecatombe...je,je..

A partir del año 2017....advierte el columnista Christopher Langner, "las instituciones financieras ya no podrán usar sus modelos internos para tasar los riesgos que implican los derivados para las contrapartes. En 2018 esto se extenderá a la titularización de activos.... y a partir de entonces, aunque la fecha exacta aún está por determinar.... los prestamistas tendrán que evaluar a todos sus clientes de préstamo basándose en los patrones establecidos por el comité de Basilea".

De esta manera los bancos se verán limitados a la hora de prestar dinero a personas, tanto físicas como jurídicas..... y solo se permitirá el crédito a los prestatarios más fiables. Se pondrán límites unificados también al volumen total de los créditos concedidos en proporción con el balance acumulado. Estas restricciones..... propiciarán un crecimiento en el número de bancarrotas en todo el mundo.....los casos de insolvencia serán cada vez más tangibles, incluso antes de la aplicación obligatoria de las nuevas normas,


----------



## veismuler (31 Mar 2016)

Hoy estamos que lo petamos...oiga...1300 euritos, oiga "pa cá uno"..oiga,

El BCE podría dar 1.300 euros a cada ciudadano europeo para reactivar inflación Por Reuters


----------



## frisch (31 Mar 2016)

Haragán dijo:


> Os dejo la versión (bien) traducida al español:
> 
> Nuevas reglas de juego monetarias by Raghuram Rajan - Project Syndicate



Mi comentario es una pregunta.

Cito un párrafo del artículo que indica Haragán.

_"Pero las circunstancias actuales no son normales. No es seguro que la demanda interna responda a políticas no convencionales. Además, estas producirán una distorsión de precios de los títulos de deuda pública locales que tal vez incentive a fondos de pensión y aseguradoras a comprar deuda en otros mercados extranjeros menos distorsionados. Esa búsqueda de rentabilidad depreciará aún más la moneda local y aumentará el riesgo de que se lance una guerra de devaluaciones competitivas de la que ningún país saldrá ganando."_

¿No pensáis que la cuestión ya no es la demanda interna de los países occidentales? Es decir que ya se da por perdida la capacidad de compra de la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos occidentales, por lo menos, a nivel de generar riqueza.

Mi teoría (por decirlo muy rápido para no aburrir) es:

1. El consumo se centra en los países como China, India y, en segundo grado, otros como Vietnam e incluso por qué no Birmania. Pero bueno, con que funcione (y funciona) en China e India, la salida comercial ya tiene más que de sobra (de hecho la industria del mundo mundial se ha deslocalizado ¿o no?)

2. En Occidente, se da por perdido todo (porque ya no interesa, cuesta demasiado el ciudadano occidental con sus ayudas al segundo hijo, sus pensiones, su atención sanitaria - desproporcionada si se compara con Burkina Fasso-, sus ayudas a, por ejemplo, los niños autistas, etc. etc. en fin un sinfín de magníficos logros sociales que se pueden financiar, y de sobra, pero que por razones comerciales ya no se quieren financiar). Se instaura una renta básica universal, y hala, que se apañen (apañemos).

Luego (y es una pregunta) al Sistema no le preocupa la falta de consumo interno puesto que las Compañías se alimentan del consumo externo y cada vez más.

Nosotros la renta básica universal y ellos (las Compañías), como siempre, al bollo somewhere else.

¿Podría ser así?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2016)

Muy interesante...

- Vozpópuli - Se activan las señales de alarma

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (31 Mar 2016)

Tomo nota de la activación de señales de alarma que indica Juan Laborda.
Dentro de un año, volvemos a hablar. Si vivo y me acuerdo.
Hasta entonces, Laborda.

Señales de alarma todas. Vaya, menuda pandilla de listos. Todo es "alarmoso".

Pero no ocurre nada, "rien de rien".

El Tsipras de Siryza se parece a Laurent Fabius sin corbarta, el Iglesias (revisited) está a punto de ponerse corbata (por el bien de los españoles) y la Rita Barberá se defiende como gato panza arriba. Por citar lo cercano.

Nada.

Empiezo a estar cansado de todos estos agoreros que anuncian contínuamente desde hace 10 años la alarma final. Pareciera que incluso estos trabajaran para el Soros (que no nos olvidemos está por y financia la Open Society - ¡¡¡qué expresión más masónica!!!).

Menos anuncios y más reflexión (aunque suponga menos sueldo).


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2016)

"Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe."

Saludos.


----------



## Shavi (31 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final se rompe."
> 
> Saludos.



Más bien "Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente, que al final ya sabe ir sólo".

A tenor del paso que llevamos.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2016)

*Frisch* tu pregunta te la contesto con otras preguntas.

¿Quienes piensas están acojonados por el declive del consumo en China, occidente, y demás rincones "estratégico" del globo?

¿La vecina del 4º?

¿El panadero de la esquina que lleva currando de lo mismo 40 años?

¿El ganadero que vende en el mercado 4 cabezas al mes?

¿El mecánico de toda la vida que sale a 1/4 de precio que el concesionario oficial?

¿Coca Cola, Microsoft, Siemens, Citibank, Telefónica, Repsol, General Motors...?

Contertulio, consumir, se consumirá lo que sea preciso consumir...como toda la vida...y lo que ya no sea tan imprescindible consumir, pues ya no se consumirá, o al menos no en la medida a la que "algunos" les gustaría que se consumiera.

En cuanto la renta básica universal...no entro en ello, solo creo que es una opción de claudicación política y social, a la cual, si llegamos (que lo dudo en a corto plazo), servirá mayormente para fomentar el consumo ese tan "necesario"...tabaco, cervezas, putas, rascadores de huevos, llenar las tiendas de Zara...y se me olvidaba...barra libre de farlopa.

Un saludo, y buenas noches a todos. Gracias por aportar.


----------



## frisch (31 Mar 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch* tu pregunta te la contesto con otras preguntas.
> 
> ¿Quienes piensas están acojonados por el declive del consumo en China, occidente, y demás rincones "estratégico" del globo?



Bueno, yo venía a decir, humildemente, que como los chinos y los indios sí van a consumir (y pueden) pues qué cojones importa que los de Wiesbaden Oeste o los de Alcantarilla de Arriba, no consuman.

Por supuesto a Microsoft no le importa nada el tema porque lo suyo es global, que diga, sideral, teniendo en cuenta a los extraterrrestres.


----------



## Charizato21 (31 Mar 2016)

Acabo de uno de esos bulos para engañar a occidentales dicen en relación al asunto del oro de los templos y el banco Central de la India que este será llevado al sistema: subastado para prestarlo a los joyeros.
¿Habrá quien se lo crea? 

Metal withdrawal eased in gold monetisation plan | Business Standard News

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 23:26 ----------

Algo también interesante

outlooks for 2016


Metales Focus y Thomson Reuters GFMS publicaron este jueves un informe con previsiones del precio del oro para 2016, todas ellas muy conservadoras, lo interesante del artículo es que las dos están de acuerdo en que esperan que la producción mundial disminuirá este año por primera vez desde 2008 y que las disminuciones de producción continuaran en los próximos años, debido a la falta de nuevos descubrimientos, retrasos en los proyectos y aplazamientos en todo el sector. 

Is gold headed for a correction? Top consultancies offer up mixed price outlooks for 2016 | Financial Post


----------



## kikepm (31 Mar 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy interesante...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Se activan las señales de alarma
> 
> Saludos.



Joer, este Laborda cada vez copia más argumentos austríacos. ¿O ha cambiado de bando?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Mar 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Haragán: Bienvenido al hilo.

# Charizato21: La "razón" 10 que apuntas ya se dio en este hilo. Se enlazó un artículo en Inglés en el que se hacia referencia al mismo. Ya te digo que yo presto mucha atención a los distintos patrones y pautas que se producen.

Lo que has enlazado sobre la India ya "sonó" el pasado año, pero la verdad es que NO lo veo teniendo en cuenta la mentalidad religiosa de los hindúes...

# frisch: Hasta donde yo sé el mundo está mucho PEOR en los últimos 10 años y ya no te digo en nuestro país. A mí, desde luego, me iba mucho mejor y eso que, afortunadamente, soy bastante austero. Bueno, hasta cierto punto... Y, amigo mío, no creas que el "sucedáneo" del Pan y Circo va a ser "duradero"... vamos si llega, que esa es otra cuestión.

# Shavi: El "cántaro" se ROMPE...

Y la "pauta" del mes de Marzo en el Oro se ha cumplido y hoy ha cerrado en los $1233,60, por tanto una caída aproximada del -0,62% y cerca de su media histórica...

Y dejo esto...

- ¿Por qué los bancos centrales tienen reservas de dólares?

- http://etfdailynews.com/2016/03/30/silver-bulls-are-buying-the-dip-as-etfs-gain-most-since-2013/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2016 at 23:45 ----------

Hola, kikepm: NO, no creo que Laborda se haya cambiado de "bando" y yo tampoco me considero "austriaco", pero entiendo que si hay algo que puede ser beneficioso se coge y se añade a nuestra "mochila"... independientemente de "creencias", "ideologías", etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (1 Abr 2016)

Menudo velón que se ha marcado el gráfico de 15 minutos del oro a las 14,30 horas y un baile constante en los precios que sigue todavía...entre los 1227 aproximadamente y los 1234...para mí es confirmación de que el precio puede volar hacia arriba a partir de hoy (esperemos que no sea lo contrario).
Feliz día a todos...mientras no pierda al cierre los 1230-1225 con ligero barrido por abajo..seguimos bien..
Edito a las 14,48..1222...le están sacudiendo pero bien..ya veremos el cierre... 
Ahora las 15:25 y le están dando hasta en el carnet de identidad.. Se ha formado dos barras diarias decrecientes con lo que al no pararlo en los 1220...muestra bastante debilidad .... En fin veremos el cierre..y seguimos esperando que mantenga los 1180 como suelo


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2016)

Era previsible... Bien, hace escasos minutos a $1215, aunque el "palo" se lo están llevando casi todas las Materias Primas. Luego, en los mercados de Divisas, se han visto cosas de "infarto" para quienes operen en ellos... Y es que el Índice del Dólar estaba en una situación muy delicada y ha rebotado muy fuertemente. ¡Ojo! al USD porque está presentando un agotamiento de "libro"...

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (1 Abr 2016)

Mejor no estar tan pendiente.... Que hemos dicho que pasamos del análisis técnico..... Pero es que les están quedando unos gráficos.... Niquelaos... Que tíos

---------- Post added 01-abr-2016 at 17:10 ----------

Es que en la relación euro-dolar lleva con tope 1,1453 casi un año y ha llegado a marcar 1,1437 para venirse abajo al mismo término que las materias primas...
No sé oro casi en base del canal lateral...euro casi en la cúspide del suyo...
pues buenos precios para comprar oro físico.. en cuanto al par euro/dolar


----------



## prudente2 (1 Abr 2016)

Qué opináis de esta inversión?

Invierte en vehiculos solares


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Abr 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Menudo velón que se ha marcado el gráfico de 15 minutos del oro a las 14,30 horas y un baile constante en los precios que sigue todavía...entre los 1227 aproximadamente y los 1234...para mí es confirmación de que el precio puede volar hacia arriba a partir de hoy (esperemos que no sea lo contrario).
> Feliz día a todos...mientras no pierda al cierre los 1230-1225 con ligero barrido por abajo..seguimos bien..
> Edito a las 14,48..1222...le están sacudiendo pero bien..ya veremos el cierre...
> Ahora las 15:25 y le están dando hasta en el carnet de identidad.. Se ha formado dos barras diarias decrecientes con lo que al no pararlo en los 1220...muestra bastante debilidad .... En fin veremos el cierre..y seguimos esperando que mantenga los 1180 como suelo



Yo veo compra por debajo de 1202, veo divergencia diaria con rsi, debe acabar de corregir.

edito: hablo del corto plazo por especular, a largo lo tengo claro :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 01-abr-2016 at 19:16 ----------

Por cierto, qué haríais si el BCE os ingresara 1300 euros?


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/761025-bce-dar-1-300-euros-a-ciudadano-europeo-reactivar-inflacion.html
```
Dá para una onza...


----------



## frisch (1 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> # frisch: Hasta donde yo sé el mundo está mucho PEOR en los últimos 10 años y ya no te digo en nuestro país. A mí, desde luego, me iba mucho mejor y eso que, afortunadamente, soy bastante austero. Bueno, hasta cierto punto... Y, amigo mío, no creas que el "sucedáneo" del Pan y Circo va a ser "duradero"... vamos si llega, que esa es otra cuestión.



Claro fernando pero ¿cuál mundo? El nuestro, el occidental, y peor que va a ir por todas las razones que llevo diciendo en este hilo desde hace tiempo.

Pero, pregúntale, por ejemplo, a uno de Bangalore (Sillicon Valley Indio) qué le parece cómo le van las cosas (cito Bangalore porque la conozco bien). O a uno de los del pueblo en el que trabajé en Ghana donde por no haber no había ni agua corriente hace 20 años.

Hay un trasvase de la masa consumista.

Nada más.

La masa consumista occidental cuesta un congo en prestaciones sociales (me refiero a todo, pensiones, sanidad, educación, etc.) y la masa consumista de otros lugares no cuesta ese congo. Hasta que cueste pero, eso, tomará su tiempo, bastante tiempo.

Nosotros, los occidentales nos rasgamos las vestiduras porque en un espacio de tiempo muy corto, diez años de reloj, hemos pasado de creer que para algo pagamos impuestos a entender que pagamos impuestos para rellenar agujeros y que, para más inri, de los agujeros rellenados se benefician otros.

No, fernando, si preguntas ahí afuera (de Occidente) te encontrarás con muchos que te dirán que, para ellos, los tiempos han cambiado, por fin, a mejor.

Por supuesto, tú y yo estamos de acuerdo en que todo es una farsa. Pero lo que le importa al sistema no es lo que tú y yo pensemos, sino lo que piense el Bigdata. Y el Bigdata quiere Coca Cola.


----------



## racional (1 Abr 2016)

Con esto ya se ha confirmado que el oro esta lateral, y parece que va serguir estando asi minimo hasta 2023. A partir de ahi podria empezar a subir, y no creo que sea recomendable venderlo antes de 2035.


----------



## Bocanegra (1 Abr 2016)

racional dijo:


> Con esto ya se ha confirmado que el oro esta lateral, y parece que va serguir estando asi minimo hasta 2023. A partir de ahi podria empezar a subir, y no creo que sea recomendable venderlo antes de 2035.



Qué es "esto" que lo confirma? ienso:


----------



## veismuler (1 Abr 2016)

Ja ja racional for president.... 
Eres un crack...


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Estoy de acuerdo con lo del Bigdata... pero de ahí a decir que van mejor las cosas fuera de Occidente, te diré que eso debe ir por "barrios"... ¿No? Lo digo porque me imagino la respuesta de un libio, de un sirio, de un nigeriano, de un sudáfricano, de un venezolano, de un brasileño, de un ucraniano... En fin, que buena parte del planeta está hecho una mierda y PEOR que hace 10 años. Por cierto, el pasado año una sobrina mía estuvo por el Nepal y, habiendo estado anteriormente, NO apreció esas grandes "mejoras" que tu comentario deja vislumbrar.

# Bocanegra: "esto" = "Quien carece de talento, echa siempre el mismo cuento." Anda que se ha lucido el "personaje" con su post.

Y os dejo esto... El artículo sobre la Guerra de las Divisas es interesante.

- www.linkedin.com/pulse/ten-reasons-why-im-optimistic-gold-stocks-david-tice

- We

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # frisch: Estoy de acuerdo con lo del Bigdata... pero de ahí a decir que van mejor las cosas fuera de Occidente, te diré que eso debe ir por "barrios"... ¿No? Lo digo porque me imagino la respuesta de un libio, de un sirio, de un nigeriano, de un sudáfricano, de un venezolano, de un brasileño, de un ucraniano... En fin, que buena parte del planeta está hecho una mierda y PEOR que hace 10 años. Por cierto, el pasado año una sobrina mía estuvo por el Nepal y, habiendo estado anteriormente, NO apreció esas grandes "mejoras" que tu comentario deja vislumbrar.



Sí Fernando, totalmente de acuerdo con los países que citas. Pero yo no citaba a esos. Los que cito son los que tienen capacidad de consumir (pero consumir de verdad).

Todos los que me citas son países que tienen recursos de materias primas, países débiles, en el sentido de fácilmente manipulables (porque los dueños no son los autóctonos ni para pedir permiso para ir al baño) y que no importa si compran 10 mil Iphones al año porque hay otros que pueden comprar 1 millón.

Hombre Fernando, tampoco Líbano, ni Eritrea, ni Somalia, ni Ecuador, ni Bolivia, ni Kazighistán, ni Yemen, ni, ni.

Es una cuestión de trasvase.

Mejoran los países que pueden comprar sin costar (o poco).

Esta es la regla de oro.

Los demás, se tumban.

Incluido Brasil.


----------



## Charizato21 (1 Abr 2016)

El texto es algo conspiranoico, tal vez conozcáis pues escribió en diciembre de 2014, ahora lo ha actualizado. El autor indica que ha descubierto que JP Morgan, el banco más grande de Estados Unidos, comenzó a acumular grandes cantidades de plata física en 2011 y ha continuado hasta el día de hoy. Ha adquirido en entre 400 y 500 millones de onzas, el depósito más grande de plata, de propiedad privada, de toda la historia de la humanidad.

El artículo describe que a partir del 2008 hasta 2010 fue el mayor vendedor en corto de plata en el COMEX, gracias a quedarse tras el crash del 2008 con Bear Stearns que por aquel entonces el mayor vendedor a corto en los contratos de futuros de oro y plata del COMEX. 

Parece ser que manipulando hizo una fortuna, pero a finales de abril de 2011 con precios a 50$ se dio cuenta que podía haber escasez física provocando ellos mismos una caída en picado del precio - con consentimiento del COMEX y los reguladores del gobierno en la CFTC – 

Controlando el precio a partir de 2011 y evitando que se disparen empezó a adquirir toda la plata física que pudiera a precios deprimidos - no se le aplican limitaciones legales a la tenencia física -.

EL artículo continua con algunos detalles del monto que puede acumular actualmente


Five Years That Have Changed The Silver Market Forever - Commodity Trade Mantra


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Abr 2016)

Vamos a ver, frisch, si algo me caracteriza es la cantidad y calidad de la información que manejo... Te digo esto porque la Sociedad de Consumo la integran aproximadamente un 30% de la población mundial y se circunscribe a muy pocos países: EE.UU., Europa Occidental, China, India, Brasil y... muy poco más. Ahora "centremos" más el tema: más de 3.000 millones de personas viven con menos de 2 Euros al día y más de 1.200 millones de personas lo hacen con menos de 1 Euro al día...

Por otro lado, amigo frisch, entenderás que si los hábitos de la Sociedad de Consumo se hubieran extendido por buena parte de la población mundial, la situación ahora mismo sería INSOSTENIBLE... ¿Por qué? Pues, por algo como esto: consumo de agua, energía, madera, minerales, suelo y otros recursos naturales. Y ya no hablemos de los daños "colaterales" asociados: pérdida de Biodiversidad, Contaminación, Deforestación, etc., etc.

En cualquier caso, frisch, SÍ que ha aumentado el consumo, pero circunscrito a los países que he citado y los demás apenas cuentan...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2016 at 23:57 ----------

# Charizato21: Gracias por el aporte y que es interesante. Bien, el pasado año, en este hilo, comentamos mucho acerca del tema de JP Morgan y sobre su posible "acaparamiento" de Plata FÍSICA. A día de hoy seguimos con las mismas dudas que entonces... Desde luego, tampoco sería sorprendente ese movimiento por parte de JP Morgan y es conocida la presión masiva que realiza con sus cortos en la Plata, de manera que puede perfectamente estar comprando Plata "barata", ya sea para ellos, por "encargo" o un "mix" de ambos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí os dejo una selección de informaciones que me han resultado interesantes. Los más "metaleros" fijaros en los datos del COT.

- Rebelion. Quién controla el mundo: las 10 empresas que participan en más de 40.000

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 1, 2016

- Tecnología - el-terrible-pron%C3%B3stico-de-stephen-hawking-para-la-humanidad - Noticias - msn

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Un poco de Geopolítica...

- ¿RUSIA HA EMPLAZADO MISILES ISKANDER CON CAPACIDAD NUCLEAR EN SIRIA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2016)

Aporte clarificador y con números claros el que añade *Fernando* en referencia a las manos que controlan el mundo mediante el accionariado de las grandes empresas. Y a su vez, controlan los gobiernos más influyentes del globo.

Mientras esto no termine, todo lo que digamos, pensemos y tratemos de cambiar...caerá siempre en saco roto.

Vendría a ser como estar en la cárcel cumpliendo cadena perpetua sin ninguna sentencia que nos culpase para ello, y que lo que nos preocupase, no fuera salir, si no que fuera el menú del día, o el color de las paredes de las celdas.

Por otro lado, ayer el oro se acercó a esos 1180$ Oz que tenemos marcados varios como punto clave a medio plazo, veremos si nos deja comprar algo por esos entornos, y si no, pues no pasa nada...¿veis por que tiene peligro los derivados apalancados?...en una semana buen bajadón del oro, si estuviéramos apalancados a 3X con todo nuestro capital inversor, estaríamos meando vinagre, y cagando jalapeños...*mucho cuidado con los productos apalancados* 

Por otra parte, no podemos quitarle la razón al maestro *Racional*, al Cesar lo que es del Cesar...el oro está ahora mismo lateral entre 0 e infinito.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos, salud y familia.


----------



## frisch (2 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a ver, frisch, si algo me caracteriza es la cantidad y calidad de la información que manejo... Te digo esto porque la Sociedad de Consumo la integran aproximadamente un 30% de la población mundial y se circunscribe a muy pocos países: EE.UU., Europa Occidental, China, India, Brasil y... muy poco más. Ahora "centremos" más el tema: más de 3.000 millones de personas viven con menos de 2 Euros al día y más de 1.200 millones de personas lo hacen con menos de 1 Euro al día...
> 
> Por otro lado, amigo frisch, entenderás que si los hábitos de la Sociedad de Consumo se hubieran extendido por buena parte de la población mundial, la situación ahora mismo sería INSOSTENIBLE... ¿Por qué? Pues, por algo como esto: consumo de agua, energía, madera, minerales, suelo y otros recursos naturales. Y ya no hablemos de los daños "colaterales" asociados: pérdida de Biodiversidad, Contaminación, Deforestación, etc., etc.
> 
> ...




Hola fernando,

Contesto sólo porque mi abogado así me lo ha indicado que lo haga. Por nada más.

¡Pues claro! es lo que vengo diciendo desde el principio. Con que el consumo se desarrolle, y es suficiente que sea en una parte de la ingente masa de población, de China e India, el sistema funciona y funcionará a la perfección.

Quizás el pequeño detalle que se te escapa en mi razonamiento es que el consumo de lo que entendemos por el Occidente clásico (vamos que la OCDE), ese consumo ya no interesa porque a su vez esos consumidores cuestan un congo. Luego, la capacidad de consumo de los de la OCDE (por simplificar) irá disminuyendo. Bueno, eso ya lo ves ¿no?.

En cambio, los consumidores (del nuevo Occidente) esos, por el momento, cuestan casi nada. Miel sobre hojuelas.

Hay un trasvase de los actores del consumo.

P.D. Mi abogado me ha indicado que si quieres contestar, te pongas en contacto con él.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: Me temo que tu abogado se va a quedar esperando sentado... Lo que tenía que decir al respecto ya está dicho y no vario ni una coma...

Y dejo esto...

- Señales por las que el 2016 luce como antes del estallido de 2008. - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Me temo que tu abogado se va a quedar esperando sentado... Lo que tenía que decir al respecto ya está dicho y no vario ni una coma...



Vaya, qué poco sentido del humor.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2016)

NO, frisch, no me has molestado, ni muchísimo menos... Quizás, andaba un poco de "mala leche" viendo un reportaje sobre el "Día Mundial de la Guerra de las Almohadas" y no es "coña", ¡eh! Que ha sucedido de verdad y con gran seguimiento, manda Cojones la de Subnormales que pueblan el planeta...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 Abr 2016)

Fernando pero, por favor, ¿cómo puedes mirar esas cosas (chuminadas)?
No te hagas daño innecesariamente que bastante trae el día a día.
La guerra de las almohadas (¿ves que hay un mundo chupichiruli?).
¡Dios mío!


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Abr 2016)

Hombre, frisch, no es habitual en mí ver "chuminadas" -que también...-, pero es que me ha causado tanto "estupor" que me he quedado como "hipnotizado" y después ya me ha entrado una gran indignación. Ha sido tan "surrealista" que uno piensa que para algunos -o muchos...- lo mejor es que esto se vaya al carajo. Hay que ser muy gilipollas para prestarse a semejante idiotez. NO, no me arrepiento de haberlo visto... y es que de todo se "aprende".

Aprovecho para dejar un buen artículo...

- MANIPULACIÓN POR CAOS INFORMATIVO (1ª parte) | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (2 Abr 2016)

De vuelta el abrazo y recuerda, en mi opinión, paciencia, paz y buenos alimentos porque los tiempos para nosotros están cambiando.

Yo, si te digo lo que pienso, lo veo muy mal pero, en ese mal, voy aprendiendo a discenir qué es lo que realmente es importante. Y me llevo sorpresas, algunas gratas.

Por mi edad, no sé si llegaré al final del aprendizaje. Me consuela saber que se trata de un aprendizaje que sólo se hace cuando ya se tiene una cierta edad. Es decir que con 35 años no piensas, ni debes pensar en estas cosas. Todo tiene su tiempo.

Me reitero, el abrazo de vuelta y cuídate amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Gold Bullion market shut to protest 1% excise duty | Silver Phoenix

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...eeuu-el-arma-del-petroleo-para-hundir-a-rusia

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Abr 2016)

¿PODÍA EXISTIR UN NUEVO MODELO PARA PREVER EL ALZA/BAJADA DE LA PLATA/ORO?

Escribo desde el desconocimiento pero aún así ahí va ¿que opináis? ¿Se trata de una posible idea¿ Este escrito es una chorrada?

Si tomamos como hipótesis cierta que que existe una manipulación en los futuros del oro y de la plata se infiere que los que manipulan ese mercado no dejaran perder los beneficios de aquellos mercados relacionados ¡¡¡la codicia humana no tiene limites!!!. 
Si los que manipulan tienen la información sobre las subidas y bajadas del oro y la plata ¿porqué no aplicaran ese saber adelantado para obtener beneficios en mercados que están directamente relacionados? Me refiero a las mineras, por ejemplo.

Quiero hacer una breve digresión del hilo de la hipótesis para retomarlo más adelante. Hace 10 años cuando empezaba la universidad se me ocurrió un posible índice de previsión del mercado bursátil, un indicador emocional en tiempo real, el concepto era sencillo, un “software robot” recogía automáticamente noticias económicas de los medios de noticias económicas más “mainstream” a partir de las mismas, con independencia del contenido, un software automáticamente cruzaba las palabras de esas noticias que denotaban emociones con repositorios, corpus electrónicos, que recogen y clasifican todas las palabras que denotan emociones en una determinada lengua. Se trataría de crear un indicador más, un indicador emotivo que ayudara a la toma de decisiones. Todo quedó en nada, pero desde entonces y a día de hoy con el auge del Big data y los complejos análisis de discursos existen herramientas en este sentido, de gran complejidad. Sólo quiero significar que era una intuición de idea feliz, pero no una chorrada.

Continuando con la hipótesis … 

Seguramente habrá modelizaciones que puedan descubrir el alza/bajada lateral de un metal, es decir la manipulación en el momento que se está produciendo, basados en modelos predictivos NO basados en matemáticas lineales( intervalos de confianza, promedios,, varianzas, probabilidades, desviaciones, ….), NO apoyados en los modelos de análisis ampliamente utilizados (bandas de Bollinger, indicadores de resistencia, cabeza hombro, Banderines, …) Presupongo que se hace a través de modelos predictivos de matemáticas no lineales (Arimas, Garch, redes neuronales, redes neurodifusas, MARS, SVR, MLR, MLP, …) Estas previsiones las utilizarán los programas del trading de alta frecuencia que sobre-reaccionan, lógicamente, a la manipulación/intervención concreta del subyacente, el oro o la plata. Por otro lado sospecho que habrá multitud de modelos que correlacionen mineras y metales, pero aquellos que manipulan deben ser lo suficientemente inteligentes para que no sea posible poder descubrir su manipulación. 

Retomando la hipótesis … si hay manipulación en los futuros del oro y plata ello implica que ese conocimiento del momento que se realizará la manipulación pueda ser utilizado para ganar también con las mineras por aquellos que manipulan el metal:
1 -Debe existir por tanto en las mineras indicadores adelantados, en un periodo de tiempo suficientemente alto (minutos o horas), que pudiera determinar la condiciones iniciales de la maniobra de intervención del mercado del oro o plata, que realizarán posteriormente o anteriormente. 
2- Existe una solución/sistema matemático idóneo para el proceso de predicción que pudiera darnos una perspectiva de pronóstico.

¿es una chorrada?


----------



## L'omertá (3 Abr 2016)

Buenas tardes. ¿Desaparecido? No, conociendo gente muy extraña.


----------



## Bocanegra (3 Abr 2016)

Alguien buscaba una calculadora creo... ienso:

Datos históricos del IPC en España | Histórico IPC España | Histórico IPC España


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2016)

*charitazo* a tu pregunta, de si es una chorrada, mi opinión es que sí, es una tremenda chorrada. Sin embargo, si no profundizas lo suficiente en los mercados, te queda ese sabor que tu ahora sientes en la boca, de tratar de predecir algo mediante datos, y el procesado de los mismo.

Mira es una chorrada, por que los modelos dejaron de funcionar en día que los manipuladores de mercado, o sea, los que manejan la pasta y suben y bajan lo que quieran, empezaron unas veces a hacer lo contrario que indicaban los sentimientos, otras veces lo mismo, y en ocasiones simplemente no hacían nada.

Si yo o tu, o 700 personas tuviéramos en nuestro poder el 70% de la riqueza mundial, y nos saliera de los santos cojones llevar el oro a 200$ OZ, pues lo llevaríamos...sí, estaríamos creando un mercado irracional...¿y qué?...tenemos modelos climáticos que dan predicciones a 10 días cojonudas, sin embargo nadie sabrá lo que pasará con el clima un día determinado dentro de un año...a pesar de que lo podemos intuir.


Las gráficas y análisis técnico a veces dejan intuir cosas, pero no son ciencia, pues no se basan en nada lo suficientemente sólido como para convertirlo en dogma. Tú, podrás pasarte una vida entera creando un modelo predictivo cojonudo, pero en el instante de que haya en ese modelo una sola variable que no controles al 100%, es probable que el resto de variables oscilen de manera indeterminada, y por lo tanto hagan yermo tu trabajo.

El único modo de poder predecir algo en bolsa/mercados, es poseer la capacidad de manipularlos, y eso, ya sabemos quienes pueden hacerlo...y por cierto, lo hacen tremendamente bien, así que saben bien lo que hacen, pretender ser mejor o más listo que ellos...espero lo logres, yo ya dejé de intentarlo hace tiempo, mi obtusa mente chocó contra un muro infranqueable.

La otra opción que tenemos los mortales de a pie, por cierto, una opción complicada y muy pesada de llevar a cabo, es la santa paciencia, y no hablo de semanas, ni meses, a veces hablo de media vida para lograr vencerles...pero si se tiene la suficiente paciencia, y sangre fría, es muy posible ganar...yo no conozco otro modo mejor.

En cuanto a link aportado por *Fernando* respecto a petróleo, gas, y Rusia, viene a ratificar o al menos a apoyar las opiniones que venimos vertiendo en este hilo hace meses...¿será cierto o solo será una paranoia colectiva?...supongo ese es el quid de la cuestión.

Buen domingo a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Te agradezco tu aporte y que puede invitar a la "reflexión" a aquellos que están menos duchos en esta MIERDA de los "mercados"... Me lo he leído y, la verdad, coincido con lo que te comenta paketazo: tienen la "pasta" y NO tienen "urgencías", por tanto pueden mover los "mercados" en la dirección que les dé la gana y meter el "hachazo" cuando les salga también de los Cojones, ni más ni menos... Eso lo aprendí hace ya bastantes años viendo los destrozos que hacían con las Materias Primas y ¡Ojo! que pueden hacerlo también con los MPs o no recordamos cómo se obtuvieron los últimos máximos en los mismos... Esos movimientos tan rápidos y sostenidos requieren de una ingente cantidad de "pasta", por tanto de "manos MUY fuertes"...

Charizato21, los que no contamos, es decir los "cualquiera", es decir yo, tú, paketazo y otros sólo tenemos una "oportunidad" y que refleja la palabra empleada por paketazo: Paciencia... y mucha. Y casi SIEMPRE hay "ventanas" con poco riesgo en relación a la rentabilidad esperada... Me explico: imagina que eres un cazador y sabes que una determinada pieza va a pasar SÍ o SÍ por donde tú estás apostado, pero NO sabes cuándo y para cazarla tendrás que armarte de Paciencia que será más larga o más corta, ya que ésa variable no la dominas. Trasladado al mundo militar, sería la táctica empleada por un francotirador...

Luego, Charizato21, si se quiere estar en los mercados, que éstos no sustituyan al trabajo habitual que se posea y esa es otra... pero mentalizándose que el objetivo debe ser sacar unas "perrillas", tal y como ha comentado paketazo en muchas ocasiones. Del trading se puede "vivir", pero eso lo consiguen muy pocos y que tienen una gran experiencia en esto, aparte de la Suerte necesaria...

# paketazo: Bueno, ya sabes que comentamos la "jugada" en su momento y esta caída del Petróleo vs "enemigos" de los EE.UU. NO me parece muy "conspirativa", la verdad. Me muevo hace muchos años en esto de la Geopolítica y no te creas que los "patrones" varían mucho en el tiempo: el mismo o casi parecido ya se empleó en la caída de la Unión Soviética... La diferencia es que hoy Rusia es un país mucho más fuerte, sin apenas deuda pública y con una clara estrategia "respondona" a las provocaciones de EE.UU. y sus "peleles". Otra cosa es Venezuela donde han logrado su "objetivo" e Irán también se encuentra en una situación muy delicada, ya que está teniendo grandes dificultades para "recuperar" sus antiguos clientes. Aparte de que en esa zona concreta hay una guerra abierta entre Arabia Saudita e Irán, pero de momento desarrollada lejos de sus fronteras naturales: Siria y Yemen... además de otros países.

paketazo, del enlace extraigo esto del asesor del Pentágono, Edward N. Luttwak: "La caída del Petróleo está NOQUEANDO a los principales adversarios de EE.UU." Je,je,je... y aquí lo que menos importa es el daño sufrido también por el Fracking americano. En fin, más claro, AGUA...

Por cierto, he estado leyendo un artículo que para nada es "conspiranoico", teniendo en cuenta los datos aportados, y eso SÍ que nos dice MUCHO sobre lo que están haciendo entre "bambalinas"... Sin que pueda parecer que tiene "relación": ¿Esa divergencia tan NOTORIA entre las Bolsas europeas y americanas a qué se debe? Aquí, hay "gato encerrado" y no sé cuándo, pero están preparando ALGO...

- Wikileaks Reveals IMF Plan To "Cause A Credit Event In Greece And Destabilize Europe" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Abr 2016)

Muy interesante la respuesta, gracias a ambos.


----------



## frisch (3 Abr 2016)

No consigo ver el vídeo que indica fernando en 

Rebelion. Quién controla el mundo: las 10 empresas que participan en más de 40.000

Ni en Rebelión, ni en la fuente

¿Quién controla el mundo? Las 10 empresas que participan en más de 40.000 - El salmón contracorriente

Si alguien lo puede ver y está en YouTube ¿podría pasarme el enlace?

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- NW Territorial Mint seeks bankruptcy protection | The Seattle Times

- Russian Gold Hoard! Now The World

Saludos.

# frisch: Si los tienes ahí mismo. Clicka en el vídeo de Rebelión y deja pasar unos segundos de publicidad y te sale. Acabo de comprobarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Abr 2016)

Ya pero no se inicia. Aparece el mensaje loading y nomás.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2016)

# frisch, yo no tengo ningún problema en visualizarlo... En fin, te pongo el enlace de YouTube...

- James B. Glattfelder: ¿Quién controla al mundo? - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Abr 2016)

Muchas gracias. Ahora sí.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2016)

Montoro, ped. cab. ya tienes TRABAJO, vamos si quieres mirar hacia dónde hacerlo...

- Papeles de Panamá: La infanta Pilar de Borbón mantuvo una sociedad opaca en Panamá durante 40 años. Noticias de Panamá

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Abr 2016)

Mañana leeréis en la prensa, si no lo habéis hecho ya lo de los "Panama Papers".

Bueno, viene a ser una filtración de papeles tipo Wikileaks (váyase usted a saber quién hace la filtración, por qué ahora y para qué).

Según las informaciones supone 1500 veces, en volumen, las filtraciones de Wikileaks.

Yo he recibido la noticia a través de las alertas de Le Monde pero la razón por la que cuento esto es que la alerta que envía Le Monde a sus abonados a alertas dice:

_« Panama Papers » : la « machine à cash » offshore du clan Poutine_

"Panama Papers" : la "máquina de cash" offshore del clan Putin.

Luego, cuando vas a la noticia en la página del periódico, lees que se trata de una filtración sobre miles de personas, sociedades, asociaciones y demás sursum corda.

Para que veáis cómo se trata la información.

Le Monde va a por Putin.

Por cierto, los receptores de esta filtración son: en primer lugar, el periódico alemán Süddeutsche Zeitung, en segundo, el Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación ICIJ con sede en Washington y 76 periódicos, entre ellos, Le Monde (el otrora periódico, ahora, ni papel de baño).

_*Edito* para puntualizar que el receptor de los papeles es el Süddeutsche Zeitung que contacta con el Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación ICIJ (país sin nombre) y este con el resto de los periódicos.

Le Monde, todas las radios públicas francesas, El País, The Guardian, Corriere della Sera etc. Portada: Putin y los papeles.

A buen entendedor pocas palabras._


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Abr 2016)

- Panamá Papers: apareció una nueva sociedad de los Messi en un paraíso fiscal - Mauricio Macri - canchallena.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Vaya, vaya... van apareciendo más nombres y, entre otros muchos, destaca este "pollo": Petro Poroshenko, Presidente de Ucrania... Quizás, "escondiendo" el "Oro" percibido por los EE.UU.? 

- Papeles de Panamá: Los Papeles de Panamá: los 74 líderes mundiales más relevantes de la lista. Noticias de Papeles Panamá

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2016)

Buenos días muy bien el orito..aguantando en pequeño soporte de 2009-2010...perdón 2209 2210
Pues me han jorobado porque no he aparecido en los papeles de Panamá....
Con toda la pasta que tengo...seguro que el Sr. Racional sí ha aparecido...
Estoy hasta las narices de desaparecer...


Índice de confianza de Investing.com: Aumenta el pesimismo en el euro Por Investing.com


----------



## Atzukak (4 Abr 2016)

Buenas a todos!
Ya ke el tema estrella hoy son los papeles de Panamá os dejo un interesante artículo:

Mossack Fonseca: The Nazi, CIA And Nevada Connections... And Why It's Now Rothschild's Turn | Zero Hedge

Ya mes extrañaba a mi ke no salieran yankis de renombre en los papeles...
::


----------



## disken (4 Abr 2016)

Os dejo un enlace sobre los "Papeles de Panamá" que me ha parecido de los mas interesantes que he leído.

Cada acción mantiene un propósito y una intención.

¿QUÉ SE ESCONDE REALMENTE TRAS LOS


----------



## frisch (4 Abr 2016)

Resumiendo que es gerundio.

Los _Papeles de Panamá_ los roban hace un año y los entregan (o los hackean hace un año y los filtran) al Süddeutsche Zeitung (¿alguien sabe algo de este periódico - sería interesante tener información sobre esto) y estos, a su vez, se ponen en contacto con el Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación (ICIJ) con sede en el Pais sin nombre porque, claro, hay que analizar la información, qué soltar y qué no, avisar a los peces gordos amigos, en fin, que la cosa toma un año. Una vez que ya han decidido qué soltar, contactan con 76 periódicos para que vayan soltando la información.

Entre estos 76 periódicos están los que la masa borreguil considera que son la prensa de calidad, con renombre y todas esas cosas. Estos, claramente, meridianamente claramente, presentan la noticia, el primer día, como que Putin está forrado y lo tiene todo offshore. No es Putin santo de mi devoción pero en ningún momento aparece él como titular de ninguna empresa offshore; por supuesto, aparece su círculo de amistades más íntimas, de lo que se deduce que él tiene empresas offshore con testaferros pero, lo llamativo es cómo se presenta la noticia: aparece su nombre y aparece su foto. La masa borreguil ya lo ha entendido todo, que es de lo que se trata. No sé qué incidencia puede tener en la opinión pública rusa, yo creo que poca, luego la información está más dirigida hacia la masa borreguil occidental (no rusa) y que ésta tenga un argumento más sobre lo perverso y mala persona que es el antiguo director de la KGB (que seguramente lo es).

Esto, como todo, es un juego a varias bandas.

Bueno, les ha tomado un año organizarlo ¿no?

Fase 1: Campaña anti-Putin (que aparezca en las listas el sobrino del jeque amigo del super jeque Salam Al Kharsheik no le interesa ni a la persona que limpia los cristales en su mansión de verano).

Fase 2: cada país saca sus trapillos sucios (vía prensa). ¡Y fíjate tú, que la que parecía corta no lo es tanto y lleva con una sociedad offshore hasta el día que abdicó su sobrino; y el de las mujeres con ataques de nervios pues parece que también pero éste dice que a fecha de hoy, está en absoluta paz con el fisco, etc. etc. Todo esto es peccata minuta y si no es peccata minuta, pues ya se encargará Montoro, o el ministro de Economía del país del que se trate de que así lo sea.

Fase 3: Mossack-Fonseca a tomar viento.

Fase 4: Quítate tú para ponerme yo que hay que salvar al soldado Ryan como sea.


_El orden de los factores no altera el producto._


----------



## racional (4 Abr 2016)

veismuler dijo:


> Buenos días muy bien el orito..aguantando en pequeño soporte de 2009-2010...perdón 2209 2210
> Pues me han jorobado porque no he aparecido en los papeles de Panamá....
> Con toda la pasta que tengo...seguro que el Sr. Racional sí ha aparecido...
> Estoy hasta las narices de desaparecer...



Pues no he mirado si aparezco. Pero igual apareces en otros papeles como los de los archivos del andorrano. En este foro hay dos tipos de inversores, los que guardan el oro de por vida, y los que estan esperando una oportunidad para venderlo. Estos ultimos son los que mas se van a desesperar, porque van a tener que esperar mucho más de lo que imaginaban.


----------



## maragold (4 Abr 2016)

racional dijo:


> Pues no he mirado si aparezco. Pero igual apareces en otros papeles como los de los archivos del andorrano. En este foro hay dos tipos de inversores, los que guardan el oro de por vida, y los que estan esperando una oportunidad para venderlo. Estos ultimos son los que mas se van a desesperar, porque van a tener que esperar mucho más de lo que imaginaban.



Te equivocas de nuevo.

En este foro hay dos tipos de compañeros: los que se protegen de los ladrones (banca y Estado); y los mamporreros de los susodichos.


----------



## veismuler (4 Abr 2016)

Vete tú a saber! Jeje

---------- Post added 04-abr-2016 at 19:19 ----------

Bien dicho maragold


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: ¿Y Vd. dice tener Oro? Pues, ya sabe: lo tiene muy "crudo" si se cumple su "pronóstico"... y que como SIEMPRE goza de una NULA argumentación, fuera de alguna conjunción planetaria que sólo Vd. debe conocer. En fin, en lo personal, me da lo mismo: yo ATESORO y Ojalá NO me vea en la necesidad de venderlo, pero si llega el caso tampoco me temblará la mano y está también para cubrir esa posible "eventualidad". Lo siento, pero en este hilo sus "predicas" pasan totalmente desapercibidas... Sin embargo, nada le impide seguir haciéndolas y así fomentará aquello que Vd. intenta desincentivar.

# frisch: Un leve "apunte": Putin NUNCA fue Director del KGB, aunque perteneció al mismo y SÍ que dirigió a su sucesor: el Servicio Federal de Seguridad.

Pasando a otra cosa, hay una noticia que circula y que no he podido confirmar: se trata de que Arabia Saudita habría prohibido el paso de barcos de Irán por sus aguas territoriales...

Y dejo esto...

- EL ORO TIENE ¡SU MEJOR TRIMESTRE EN 30 AÑOS! - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Abr 2016)

racional dijo:


> Pues no he mirado si aparezco. Pero igual apareces en otros papeles como los de los archivos del andorrano. En este foro hay dos tipos de inversores, los que guardan el oro de por vida, y los que estan esperando una oportunidad para venderlo. Estos ultimos son los que mas se van a desesperar, porque van a tener que esperar mucho más de lo que imaginaban.




No, no apareces.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - Panamá Papers: apareció una nueva sociedad de los Messi en un paraíso fiscal - Mauricio Macri - canchallena.com
> 
> Saludos.



Messi? Imposible... Es la estrella del equipo de los VALORS... Nada que ver con la corruptela de Florentino y el sucio capitalista y facha Real Madrid


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Abr 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, entiendo que instituciones deportivas como las del Barça y Real Madrid deben quedar fuera de los entresijos políticos y demás corruptela. He colocado lo de Messi como podría haberlo hecho de cualquier otro futbolista en ACTIVO en nuestro país e imagino que alguno más saldrá... También han aparecido jugadores de la Real Sociedad y también Zamorano... que fue jugador del Real Madrid.

En fin, te agradeceré que dejes de lado este tema, ya que NO quiero determinadas derivas en el hilo...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (4 Abr 2016)

La industria China no dejará de sorprenderme, presupongo que ya lo conoceis, Moneda Krugerrand 2010 Oro 1 oz a 100 euros


A prueba de 2010 krugerrand sudáfrica 1 onza 24 k fine gold coin envío gratis en de en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Lo mejor de todo: ¡no se preocupe por la calidad, es el 100% lo mismo que el original!.


----------



## paketazo (4 Abr 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> La industria China no dejará de sorprenderme, presupongo que ya lo conoceis, Moneda Krugerrand 2010 Oro 1 oz a 100 euros
> 
> 
> A prueba de 2010 krugerrand sudáfrica 1 onza 24 k fine gold coin envío gratis en de en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
> ...



Yolanda Wang... ¡cuidadito!

esta guapísimo, sobre todo si comparas la nariz de la primera foto con la de la segunda, que sí parece un Krugerrand de los de toda la vida.

Pienso que el precio es baratísimo por que el chocolate que tiene dentro del envoltorio debe de ser de pésima calidad.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes...no comento nada de lo de Panamá, por que no es más que la naturaleza del ser humano...no todos, pero así nos va.


----------



## astur_burbuja (4 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Bueno, entiendo que instituciones deportivas como las del Barça y Real Madrid deben quedar fuera de los entresijos políticos y demás corruptela. He colocado lo de Messi como podría haberlo hecho de cualquier otro futbolista en ACTIVO en nuestro país e imagino que alguno más saldrá... También han aparecido jugadores de la Real Sociedad y también Zamorano... que fue jugador del Real Madrid.
> 
> En fin, te agradeceré que dejes de lado este tema, ya que NO quiero determinadas derivas en el hilo...
> 
> Saludos.



Messi, Pujol... Es una forma de entender la vida y una forma de hacer "nación", que ha marcado los 40 últimos años de vida política en España.

Creo que el que no se les pueda criticar porque una mitad de la población se te echa encima, es la clara muestra de la deriva moral y la descomposición de una sociedad... Y creo que ese tema si se trata aquí tambien, o no?


----------



## amtt (4 Abr 2016)

Buenas noches 

Hablando del tema de paraísos fiscales, hace unos dias fui a repostar gasoil con la patera a una colonia británica.

Total q cuando termine y fui a pagar le digo al chico, a como esta el litro?

Y me dice ,en euros a 0,36 cm. Tambien me dijo q era lo mas barato q habia estAdo en 6 años q llevaba trabajando alli.también compre una botellita de whiski q son de litro y estan bastante mas barata q aqui.

Total q llego a españa de vuelta y me fije en el precio del gasoil en la primera gasolinera q encontré y estaba a 0,92cm se me quedo una cara de alegria.

Decir q el gasoil no es el rojo ,es del mismo color q el de aqui.
Y para mas inrri ese gasoil se lo vende españa a ellos.

Asi q nos la meten por todos los lados, y yo si me puedo librar de esa me libró.

Bueno tambien me beneficie del cambio libra euro q esta ahora mejor q hace unos meses.

Un saludo y es un lujo leeros.


----------



## Captain Julius (5 Abr 2016)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Pues desde mi entrada hace un par de semanas en esta minera de oro, Victoria Gold, la cosa pinta bien. Vuelve a subir y alcanza máximos anuales en 0,24
> 
> Victoria Gold Corp: CVE:VIT quotes & news - Google Finance



Bueh aunque este hilo sabiamente moderado por fernando se basa esencialmente en el oro físico, la claque que la visita agradece esta otra información que, qué duda cabe, versa sobre del oro la evolución del precio. 

Amigo Sevilla. ¿Qué recorrido le ves a la acción? Relacionado con esto, crees que es buen momento para meterse? Si así fuere, en qué bolsa o bolsín cotiza, un broker como ing trabaja con ellas?

1000 gracias.-


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Nos quieren dejar sin futuro

Saludos.


----------



## Haragán (5 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Nos quieren dejar sin futuro
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos días.

Conforero fernandojcg, agradezco enormemente tus intervenciones, que siempre leo con atención, aunque me cuesta bastante comulgar con las opiniones vertidas en estos enlaces de "Vozpópuli" que tan amablemente compartes.

Sólo para darle un punto de debate (o color) al foro, me gustaría rebatir alguno de los argumentos en los que se basa el articulista en la última noticia enlazada:

_-"¿Dónde están los miles de millones de euros que cada año han dejado de tributar las grandes empresas patrias? Ya saben a qué me refiero: privilegios fiscales, deducciones ineficientes, paraísos fiscales, ajustes de consolidación sin motivación económica… "_

España no es, ni de lejos, unos de los países de la UE con menor presión fiscal para las empresas. Los grandes países (EEUU, Alemania, Japón, Reino Unido, etc...) basan su influencia en la de sus grandes empresas. Los países sin grandes empresas no pintan nada en el concierto internacional, siendo este punto incluso más importante que otros aspectos como el militar. Por otra parte, el autor no cita ninguna de esas "deducciones ineficiente, ajustes de consolidación sin motivación económica, privilegios fiscales", lo que me parece poco riguroso.

_"¿Dónde están los proyectos de inversión en capital y desarrollo que les hicieran coparticipes del bienestar de sus conciudadanos? "_

La finalidad de las grandes empresas (y pequeñas y medianas y minúsculas) es maximizar el valor de sus accionistas y propietarios, y la forma que tienen de contribuir al bien común viene del gran número de empleos que crean y de sus contribuciones fiscales. Las entidades que tienen otras motivaciones diferentes a las de ganar dinero son Organizaciones Sin Ánimo de Lucro (ONG). 

_"¡Ah claro!, han jugado al casino: deuda, recompra de acciones, política de dividendos… ¡No hay ninguna histéresis en el factor trabajo! Lo que sí que hay, por el contrario, es una inmensa y profunda histéresis en el factor capital. ¡Basta ya!"_

Los inversores y sus empresas, ya sea Ana Patricia Botín o Perico de los Palotes, son libres de jugar a la ruleta, recomprar acciones, retribuir con dividendo o quemar con gasolina su dinero, que para eso es suyo y parece que se nos olvida. Ya ha habido varios intentos de dirigir desde el Estado la economía y el capital, se llama COMUNISMO y ha fracasado una y otra vez etrepitósamente.

_"...el déficit fiscal es siempre la contrapartida del ahorro privado. Si el sector privado quiere ahorrar por encima de su inversión, entonces tiene que haber un déficit de las administraciones públicas y/o un superávit en cuenta corriente. "_

Esto último es falso: el déficit se explica por unos gastos superiores a unos ingresos. Me niego a pensar que la forma de equilibrarlo siempre sea la misma: meternos la mano en el bolsillo. La verdad es que las administraciones podrían reducir su entramado muchísimo más (diputaciones, Senado, consejeros, empresas públicas, aportaciones a sindicatos, etc...), con lo que se reduciría el gasto y eliminaría el déficit.

_"Y además ese déficit fiscal es la razón principal que explica el repunte de la actividad económica."_

No estoy de acuerdo tampoco con esta afirmación, pregúntenle a un tal Zapatero cuánto logró estimular el crecimiento con déficit.

_"Por un lado, los efectos de su reforma laboral, que de manera premeditada hundió los salarios nominales y reales, generando además un empleo precario, temporal y parcial. Si ello lo aderezamos con descensos en las cotizaciones a la Seguridad Social, ya tenemos otra tormenta perfecta: un incremento sin parangón en el déficit de la Seguridad Social."_

El empleo precario no lo provoca la reforma, lo provocó la crisis misma, con una reducción de salarios generalizada. Si acaso, la reforma facilitó que algunas empresas no desaparecieran bajando salarios y evitando que esos trabajadores se fueran al paro. Lo que no es de recibo es querer mantener salarios si las empresas empleadoras no son viables (por cierto, a veces por deudas de las Administraciones Públicas).

El descenso en las cotizaciones vino por la disminución de la actividad económica y la reducción de cotizantes, no por acción del último gobierno.

Siento el tostón que he soltado, pero hay varias líneas que identifico en este tipo de artículos que me suenan demasiado a "círculo de Podemos" y que creo que empiezan a hacer mella en la sociedad de este país:

-Las empresas son malas, cuanto más grandes peor.

-La culpa de todo es de los ricos (los ricos son todos los que tienen más dinero que yo).

-La solución es subir impuestos a empresas y a los ricos (en definitiva a todos menos a mí).

La realidad es que se está vapuleando a los creadores de empleo, desincentivando la inversión y alcanzando unas cotas de presión fiscal ya confiscatorias.

Un saludo cordial para todos.


----------



## amador (5 Abr 2016)

Hola Haragán.

Gracias por tu contra-argumentación.

Sobre el tema del alto desempleo que comentas, no creo que sea cosa de "la crisis" actual. Yo soy más de la opinión de Rifkin y de Niño Becerra, en el sentido de que ya no va a haber empleo para todos, y cada vez vamos a peor. La lógica automatización es la causante.

En este sentido el modelo capitalista actual petará, como también son de esta opinión muchos otros compañeros de este foro. La acumulación de riqueza por empresas y super-ricos tiene un límite.

Pongo una noticia de HOY como ejemplo de pérdida brutal de empleos en el mundo de la banca; dos tercios nada menos pronostica el BBVA.

El BBVA cree que a largo plazo le sobran dos tercios de las oficinas | Economía | EL PAÍS

Saludos





Haragán dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Conforero fernandojcg, agradezco enormemente tus intervenciones, que siempre leo con atención, aunque me cuesta bastante comulgar con las opiniones vertidas en estos enlaces de "Vozpópuli" que tan amablemente compartes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haragán (5 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> Hola Haragán.
> 
> Gracias por tu contra-argumentación.
> 
> ...



Hola Amador.

Como bien dices, la lógica automatización está suponiendo una importante reestructuración de muchos sectores (como el bancario, con el ejemplo de la noticia de BBVA que apuntas): la gente opera por internet y no hacen falta tantas oficinas. Algo parecido ocurrió antes con las cadenas productivas en los productos fabriles, o incluso con las "modas" que hicieron que en pocos años millones de personas dejaran de llevar sombrero a principios del S XX. 

Está claro que los empleados de banca son los "sombrereros del S.XXI", así que habrá que formarse, reciclarse y buscar las habichuelas de otra forma, pero lo que no podemos es paralizar el progreso para que siga habiendo muchas oficinas bancarias.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que este sistema petará, pero no porque sea capitalista. El sistema que se acordó en Bretton Woods en el 44 ponía las bases para un sistema capitalista basado en el Patrón Oro y no petó.

Fue Nixon en el 71, como casi todos vosotros sabéis, quien inauguró este sistema de deuda expansiva hasta el infinito que vamos a ver petar. Pero no petará por capitalista, sino por insostenible. 

Yo lo que quisiera es ver como cada vez hay más ricos y más grandes empresas en mi país, que creen empleo y que contribuyan a una cada vez mayor clase media.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2016)

Hola, Haragán: Primero de todo agradecerle su aportación y, evidentemente, siempre son de agradecer diferentes puntos de vista que se atengan a lo que de alguna manera exigimos por aquí, es decir ARGUMENTACIÓN y EDUCACIÓN. Su comentario aúna ambas condiciones y eso es algo que yo valoro enormemente... Ahora bien, si Vd. me ha leído, ya sabe que tengo una opinión muy diferente a la suya, al menos en algunas "parcelas" y, lamentablemente, ahora no dispongo de tiempo para darle la "contrapartida" y que, por supuesto, pienso darle si me es posible esta noche, ya que en estos momentos tengo otras tareas a la que prestar la debida atención.

Eso SÍ, suscribo la parte final de su último comentario, pero expresado de otra manera: que TODO el mundo que se lo merezca pueda ser más próspero, independientemente de la riqueza personal y le recuerdo que ésta puede generarse también sin tanta DESIGUALDAD como la que ahora existe.

# Zavalita: A la espera de que le responda el conforero SEVILLA2014, le diré que he echado un vistazo a esa empresa y bueno Vd. verá... pero es un auténtico CHICHARRO. Ahora bien, entrar ahí o no, ya es una cuestión muy personal. Le dejo un enlace donde se recoge su evolución bursátil y distintos datos relacionados con la empresa.

- VIT.V: Summary for VICTORIA GOLD CORP.- Yahoo! Finance

Saludos.


----------



## Haragán (5 Abr 2016)

Hola fernandojcg.

Me alegro mucho de que se haya entendido el tono de mis reflexiones. Mi única intención es enriquecer un debate animado entre gente como ustedes que demuestran unas inquietudes y conocimientos por encima de la media.

Suscribo al 100% su observación sobre la desigualdad y estoy deseoso de esa "réplica" que promete.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Abr 2016)

Buenas tardes Haragán,

Iba e escribir otro tostón (como tú lo llamas) pero una vez escrito, me he dicho que mejor guardarlo e ir al grano.

Creo entender tus argumentos.

La riqueza proviene de la producción y del comercio y todo lo demás son comeduras de coco. Quien produce y comercia gana (en el concierto internacional) y quien no pues no.

Sólo que se te escapa un pequeño e importante detalle: para producir y comercializar hacen falta bípedos y a estos hay que darles su parte del botín. Si no se les da botín, se rebelan. Punto.

Entiendo, porque no soy imbécil, que la tónica general es prescindir del bípedo suplantándolo por la máquina, el chip, el Cortana de Windows 10.

Pero llegado a este punto Haragán ¿no te inquieta que un día pasen una goma de borrar sobre ti?

Yo tengo otra idea del desarrollo, de la economía, de las grandes empresas. Todo eso no tiene el más mínimo sentido si no es, como mínimo, para que los ciudadanos vivan con dignidad.

La dignidad es muy importante. Proviene de dos factores: la estima que uno tiene de si mismo y la estima que los otros le otorgan. En ese orden.

Por supuesto que Patricia Botín puede hacer lo que le dé la real gana con su dinero pero que nunca se olvide (ya lo ha hecho) que la base de su negocio es mi, tu cuenta corriente, no la suya.

Ya está bien de tanto discurso desalmado.

Un saludo y un abrazo.

_Edito porque quería contarte algo Haragán._

_El mundo funciona cuando todos los que lo conforman se ocupan de todos los que lo conforman. Cada uno con sus capacidades pero sobre todo con sus ganas de que las cosas funcionen, no con sus ganas de ganar individualmente.

Mira, hoy ha llovido mucho donde yo vivo y, mis gallinas han pasado el día acurrucadas en el gallinero. Como todos los días les he abierto la puerta del gallinero a las 11 para que salgan a comer sus cosillas aquí y allá, pero hoy no han salido porque llovía.

Yo las miraba desde la ventana de mi casa y pensaba: estas gallinas, si a mi mañana me da el cuarto de hora y me largo ¿qué puede pasar con ellas? Pues que se mueren. ¿Piensan ellas que yo soy imprescindible para su supervivencia? La respuesta es obvia: no. ¿Lo soy? La respuesta es obvia: sí.

¿Qué recibo yo a cambio de mi responsabilidad de cuidarlas?

Huevos y la alegría de verlas bien (¿contentas?).

Trasladado esto a nuestro mundo, este que describes de las grandes empresas y del concierto mundial. Nada funcionará como debe si todos, según nuestras capacidades, no hacemos lo que hacemos sabiendo que todos necesitamos de todos.

Mis gallinas esperan algo de mi y, cuando yo les doy lo que ellas esperan de mi, ellas me dan lo que yo espero de ellas. Y, entre medio, no hay ningún razonamiento, ni reflexión, ni nada que se le parezca. Hay, sencillamente actitudes por parte de los que tienen la capacidad de actuar.

El problema es que los que tienen la capacidad de actuar o no actúan o actúan mal (mal significa actuar, finalmente, en contra de si mismos)._


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Abr 2016)

Hola, Haragán: Siempre me resulta agradable debatir con aquellas personas que tienen el deseo de aportar y más si la opinión "difiere", aunque en su caso no crea que andamos tan "lejanos", al menos en el aspecto humanista y que queda reflejado en la parte final de su último comentario.

Mire, la verdad, es que me lo ha puesto "fácil" en un aspecto PRIMORDIAL para entender lo que está sucediendo: me refiero a las EXENCIONES y DEDUCCIONES FISCALES... Lea a continuación lo que le enlazo y son datos aportados por D. Francisco de la Torre, portavoz y Secretario General de la Organización Profesional de Inspectores de Hacienda y D. Ignacio Zubiri, Catedrático de Hacienda de la Universidad del País Vasco. Y entiendo que ambos no son nada "sospechosos"... 

- Las empresas apenas pagan impuestos por sus beneficios | Diario Público

Y ya que me ha citado el Banco Santander, le dejo esto otro y que causa auténtico SONROJO...

- Vozpópuli - La declaración del Banco Santander en España salió a devolver: Hacienda le reembolsó 315 millones en 2014

Me parece Haragán que los datos aportados en ambos enlaces le dejan bastante "desarmado" en algunos de los aspectos que nos ha comentado...

Bien, entiendo que no le pueda gustar Juan Laborda, pero a mí SÍ y también me gusta leer al Sr. Centeno... Es decir, que sigo todo aquello que me pueda aportar y le he puesto el ejemplo de dos destacados economistas que tienen tendencias ideológicas muy diferentes, pero que COINCIDEN y MUCHO en el análisis de la situación econímco-financiera de nuestro país. Amigo Haragán -si me permite la "licencia"-, aquí enlazamos la información que estimamos más interesante y después es cada cual quien tiene que decidir si lo lee o no, faltaría más.

Por su comentario, Haragán, diría que Vd. tiene una tendencia liberal y claro yo ahora mismo soy partidario de un Estado fuerte e intervencionista, por tanto difícilmente nos pondremos de acuerdo. Quede claro que esta posición actual que mantengo es por la CRITICA situación en la que se encuentra España y que es un país QUEBRADO, se mire como se mire...

Vamos a ver, Haragán, por mi profesión estoy muy relacionado con muchas Pymes y qué quiere que le diga, pero he visto auténticas PERVERSIONES... No tiene Vd. ni idea de la empresas que he visto cerrar, echar por cuatro duros a sus trabajadores y al poco tiempo abrir con otro nombre y, por supuesto, generando empleos precarios y unos salarios de simple supervivencia... Evidentemente, por el camino se han quedado también muchas empresas que no han podido "aguantar" la Crisis y, lamentablemente, han tenido que cerrar.

Haragán, esta es la cuarta Crisis económica que he vivido y es la que más me preocupa por su duración y creo que estamos ante algo totalmente DIFERENTE a lo que hemos conocido hasta ahora. Quizás, la que más se semeje a ésta Crisis sea la del 29 y ya veremos si no acaba también en una Gran Depresión...

Y también está Vd. muy equivocado en cuanto a que el actual Gobierno no es responsable de la situación caótica en la que se encuentra el país. Si echamos manos de los números, el INDIGENTE MENTAL que ha llevado las riendas de este país ha aumentado a niveles NUNCA vistos la Deuda pública y se ha cargado buena parte de la "Hucha de las Pensiones". Y supongo que no hace falta aportarle "números", ya que éstos son sobradamente conocidos.

Y resulta obvio que para que un país funcione se requieren EMPRESAS, que creen empleo de calidad para que la gente pueda consumir y así que el círculo de generación de riqueza no se interrumpa, pero NADA de esto es lo que vemos actualmente. Quizás, sea la empresa donde trabajo un "espejo" donde muchos debieran mirarse y eso que tenemos muchas dificultades, básicamente por un "cáncer" que existe en el mundo empresarial de las Pymes: los IMPAGOS... Con todo este "rollo" que le estoy soltando, quiero decirle que NO soy contrario -PARA NADA...- de que existan fuertes empresas y "ricos", muy al contrario... pero eso SÍ, pasando por "caja" a la hora de hacerse la "foto" ante el fisco. Además, NUNCA he entendido porqué hay que cuestionar a quienes han conseguido hacerse una fortuna con su trabajo o por haber arriesgado su capital y patrimonio en aras de conseguirla. NO hay que confundir las cosas: en una Sociedad son necesarios los "ricos", pero está claro que también muchos menos "pobres"... ¿No le parece?

Además, es que no es de recibo que Vd., yo y otros muchos paguemos una barbaridad de impuestos, mientras muchos "super-ricos" apenas lo hacen...

En fin, Haragán lo dejo aquí porque hay el tiempo que hay, pero ha sido un placer debatir con Vd.

Y dejo esto para los más "metaleros"...

- ¿Qué fue el London Gold Pool de los bancos centrales de 1961?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2016)

- Awesome Silver And USD Alarm Bell | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...nomica-mundial-tiene-fecha-exacta-de-comienzo

Saludos.


----------



## Haragán (6 Abr 2016)

@frisch. Claro que me preocupa que "me borren", por eso procuro formarme y aportar valor añadido a mi trabajo. Es cierto que en ciertas áreas se ahorra mano de obra gracias a la automatización y el avance en general, pero también existen otros campos como la informática, el comercio online, el diseño de webs, gestión de redes, etc... donde hace veinte años no había un número significativo de empleos y ahora son un foco de creación de puestos de trabajo.

@fernandojcg. Creo que ambos hemos dado argumentos para defender nuestras posiciones y entiendo que los enlaces aportados no son de obligada lectura. Me alegro de haber intercambiado opiniones y de haber puesto mi granito de arena en un foro que me ha dado tanta información en los últimos años.

Enlazo una noticia que me parece interesante (El BCE explica por qué no puede quebrar nunca en un nuevo informe), no por lo que explica el BCE sino por el hecho de que lo haga:

El BCE explica por qué no puede quebrar nunca en un nuevo informe - OroyFinanzas.com


----------



## amador (6 Abr 2016)

@Haragán

Que los nuevos trabajos que aparecen consiguen reemplazar en número a los que se pierden no está nada claro. Es más, todo apunta a lo contrario y como ya te dije yo soy de esa opinión.

Hay mucho sobre esto en internet. Un enlace por ejemplo:

De cómo la tecnología está destruyendo el empleo - MIT Technology Review

En el libro "El Fin del Trabajo" de Rifkin, propone estas soluciones:


- Repartir el empleo, es decir repartir el trabajo asalariado
- Rediseñar la semana laboral y la jornada laboral: reducción de la semana laboral y la reducción de la jornada laboral.
- Establecer un nuevo contrato con la sociedad civil basado en la economía social o tercer sector que incluiría el reconocimiento y potenciación de:
- La sociedad civil (Organizaciones no gubernamentales, Organizaciones sin ánimo de lucro, asociaciones...).
- Implantación del denominado ingreso anual garantizado (similar a la Renta básica universal).
- Modificación de la fiscalidad para promover la economía social.

Pero bueno, esto no está en la onda de las propuestas que oímos a la clase dominante actual.

Saludos





Haragán dijo:


> @frisch. Claro que me preocupa que "me borren", por eso procuro formarme y aportar valor añadido a mi trabajo. Es cierto que en ciertas áreas se ahorra mano de obra gracias a la automatización y el avance en general, pero también existen otros campos como la informática, el comercio online, el diseño de webs, gestión de redes, etc... donde hace veinte años no había un número significativo de empleos y ahora son un foco de creación de puestos de trabajo.
> 
> @fernandojcg. Creo que ambos hemos dado argumentos para defender nuestras posiciones y entiendo que los enlaces aportados no son de obligada lectura. Me alegro de haber intercambiado opiniones y de haber puesto mi granito de arena en un foro que me ha dado tanta información en los últimos años.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2016)

Buenos aportes caballeros, a capa y espada defendiendo posiciones plausibles aun que inciertas si las consideramos dogma.

Que haya ricos, no es condición sine qua non para que esa riqueza se reparta...es probable que se acumule en algún paraíso fiscal, pero bueno, aquí de eso no sabemos.

Como habéis dicho, si yo gano 10.000 millones a cuenta de tener trabajadores en un estado salarial y de horarios precario, me la puede pelar que no consuman, pues yo puedo exportar mi producción fabricada en "Taiwán" por ejemplo, USA o Suiza, o Australia...

Yo seguiré siendo cada vez más rico, y si el sistema casca dentro de 20 años, me la pelará de nuevo, pues ya habré logrado el ciclo vital de mi empresa.

Por otra parte, si gravo a los ricos asentados en mi territorio, es evidente que se espantarán, ahora bien, si hablamos de ricos empresarios, pues tienen mil manera de esquivar las trabas impositivas...hay muchas empresas que por ejemplo, montan en España el 10% de un producto fabricado en China, ponen la etiqueta made in Spain, y se ahorran un pastón en aranceles, impuestos nacionales etc...y a mayores, obtienen subvenciones por proyectos de I+D, contratación de becarios...que solo son un paripé.

Cuando hablamos de empresarios y generación de empleo, habría que discernir entre tamaño de empresa, y tipo de empleo...¿queremos multinacionales con gran poder de decisión y que de un modo u otro pueden chantajear al gobierno de turno?, o por el contrario ¿queremos pequeñas empresas, autónomos, y similares que no solo busquen maximizar el beneficio de sus accionistas, si no la subsistencia a largo plazo como empresa por y para sus empleados? 

Luego hablamos de la tecnología...eso ya viene de lejos, preguntadle a los libros de Gasset...llegará un día, y de modo irremediable, que el trabajo humano sea sustituido en gran medida por la maquinaria y la tecnología, quizá hasta extremo inimaginables...un ¿95%?...que hacemos con el resto de mano de obra estéril... ahí entraría la polémica renta básica etc.

No hay una solución perfecta, como en todo, hay ricos egoístas, y ricos solidarios, pobres sin ansias de superarse y deseando fagocitar de dónde sea, y pobres con gran valor social para un estado.

¿solución?...ahora mismo, y a pesar de que me joda admitirlo, quizá solo con mucho intervencionismo y mano dura se puede enderezar el tema, si se dejase al libre albedrío, es seguro que sí, se reequilibraría a largo plazo, pero el costo social, sería tan elevado que los daños colaterales de ese equilibrio natural se llevaría por delante varias generaciones "con o sin culpa"...como se suele decir en estos casos...pagarán justos por pecadores.

Un saludo y gracias por aportar, de todo lo que leo por estos foros, siempre regreso a este reducto.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Abr 2016)

Fernando el artículo de ayer noche... De silver. Muy bueno. La clave está en los movimientos que hay ahora en Asia. Japón y China... Y que vamos a ver en breve más grandes momentos. Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Je,je,je... No me extraña que acabes en este "refugio" y es que poca "inteligencia" hay fuera de aquí... ya te aseguro que sino no escribiría en este foro. Este hilo es un pequeño "oasis" como algunos conforeros lo han calificado.

Y dejo dos interesantes aportaciones...

- China jitters could trigger global market bloodbath, IMF warns

- Gold Rush by Russia Makes Up for Billions Lost in Currency Rout - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2016)

- Will

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2016)

- As Central Bankers Confront Stagflation, Gold Shines More Brightly | The Daily Bell

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Abr 2016)

- NO TE DEJES ENGAÑAR: ESTE ES EL OBJETIVO FINAL DE LOS

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Abr 2016)

Magnífico análisis el de El robot Pescador.
Si nos lee, muchas gracias.

Y una frase entre todas:

_Y es que como venimos denunciando desde hace tanto tiempo, el objetivo final siempre hemos sido nosotros: la “gente de la calle”._


----------



## kikepm (6 Abr 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿solución?...ahora mismo, y a pesar de que me joda admitirlo, quizá solo con mucho intervencionismo y mano dura se puede enderezar el tema, si se dejase al libre albedrío, es seguro que sí, se reequilibraría a largo plazo, pero el costo social, sería tan elevado que los daños colaterales de ese equilibrio natural se llevaría por delante varias generaciones "con o sin culpa"...como se suele decir en estos casos...pagarán justos por pecadores.



¿Mucho intervencionismo para solucionar exactamente que?

Me cuesta creer que hasta entre las filas de los que más abiertamente reconocen el poder confiscatorio de una moneda que es falsificada continua y discreccionalmente por el gobierno, de unas políticas fiscales que gravan el ahorro, que cercenan las rentas derivadas del trabajo asalariado, en fin, de lo que no son otra cosa que políticas intervencionistas dirigidas desde el estado y que sirven a los intereses de todos los que controlan o maman de él... me cuesta creer que desde este tipo de postura se defienda el intervencionismo.

Es el intervencionismo lo que nos ha llevado al actual estado de cosas. Un intervencionismo que realiza el ajuste "fino" de parámetros macro que terminan descontrolados, o que provee toda la liquidez que sea precisa para sostener un sistema bancario que aprovecha la liquidez para financiar las siguientes burbujas.

Que ahoga cualquier intento de ahorro que casualmente es el causante indirecto tanto de este foro como de este hilo, que imposibilita el autoempleo y el tan cacareado emprendimiento con impuestos confiscatorios, que grava los salarios en porcentajes reales del ordel del 65%...


Si hablamos de mano dura para todos los corruptos y miserables que se aprovechan de las leyes, que las crean y promueven para su beneficio y contra el interés de la ciudadanía, no podría estar más de acuerdo.

Pero ¿intervencionismo? ¿y más?


Por último: yo diría que "el costo social, *ya es* tan elevado que los daños colaterales de ese equilibrio natural se *llevarán* por delante varias generaciones"...

Al final la culpa de todo será de Podemos, al tiempo...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Supongo que paketazo te responderá a lo que le planteas y yo me mantengo al margen, puesto que ya sabes cómo pienso al respecto... Simplemente, quiero añadir que desde SIEMPRE la Libertad entre desiguales ha conducido a la injusticia y eso, históricamente, no se puede rebatir.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (7 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Supongo que paketazo te responderá a lo que le planteas y yo me mantengo al margen, puesto que ya sabes cómo pienso al respecto... Simplemente, quiero añadir que desde SIEMPRE la Libertad entre desiguales ha conducido a la injusticia y eso, históricamente, no se puede rebatir.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando, por mi bienvenido el debate, no tengo inconveniente en sostenerlo siempre que podamos mantenerlo en el mismo nivel general que el hilo.

Conozco el argumento aristotélico de apoyo a la desigualdad formal, pero no coincido en tu apreciación. 

Pero da igual lo que digamos aquí y ahora. El caso es que el resultado actual de las políticas intervencionistas es el que es. LA carga de prueba recae en los prointervención, ya que lo que nos ha traido hasta aquí es precisamente la intervención.

Cosa distinta sería que a esto algunos lo llamen libremercado, laissez faire o liberalismo. La realidad es la que es, y la ignorancia solo se puede resolver mediante estudio y experiencia.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Abr 2016)

Awesome Silver And USD Alarm Bell | Silver Phoenix







Ese era el artículo que mencioné esta mañana... Acabo de mirar el Yen y va por 109,xx ya y al parecer el nikkei lleva 7 días de bajadas consecutivas. 

Estaremos viendo el fail final del banco central de japón? Hoy leía precisamente que el banco central japonés tiene en su balance el 80% de la deuda estatal... Ahí es nada. Son el primer acreedor de dólares (creo recordar que ahora mismo andan por delante de China)







Está habiendo flujos monetarios gordos por aquí últimamente.





mirad el volumen de los últimos dos días.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2016)

Hola, kikepm: La verdad es que tampoco ando tan bien de tiempo como quisiera para entrar en un debate que sería estéril, por cuanto tú creo que eres próximo a la inhibición total del Estado frente a la vida económica de la Sociedad y que estaría en la línea que propugnan las doctrinas liberal y neoliberal...

Bien, aunque yo creo en la Libertad bien "entendida"... supongo que sabes que los "ácratas" no creen en los Estados políticos, está claro -al menos, para mí...- que la situación actual en España y en casi todo el mundo requieren de un "intervencionismo" estatal, porque sino -y creo que a eso se refería paketazo...- AQUÍ y AHORA se iba a liar una "buena"... y ya te imaginas por dónde voy. Y tampoco la descartes...

Mira, podríamos estar de acuerdo en que el intervencionismo del Estado en nuestro país ha sido PENOSO y no ha hecho más que profundizar en las desigualdades existentes, pero eso no quita para que cuando cito el intervencionismo estatal me refiero a lo que yo entiendo como tal:

- Promover la participación de las autoridades públicas en el proceso de la Economía.
- Apoyar o no ciertas actividades según su conveniencia social.
- Restituir la libre competencia cuando ésta se pierde por la acción monopolista.
- La utilización del sistema tributario y la Seguridad Social como instrumentos de distribución del ingreso.
- Para cortar los ABUSOS del poder económico privado.
- Orientar la Economía de un país en una determinada dirección.

Dicho esto, kikepm, comprenderás que NO nos vamos a poner de acuerdo y es lógico: ambos somos consecuentes con nuestra forma de entender la vida... ¿No? Ya te he dicho en varias ocasiones que me adapto perfectamente al pensamiento liberal "social", pero desde luego rechazo totalmente el "liberalismo económico"...

Bueno, yo lo voy a dejar aquí, pero también sabes, kikepm, que eres uno de los conforeros que más aprecio por su buena argumentación, independientemente de que no "comulguemos" en algunas "ideas", aunque en otras SÍ: ambos somos "metaleros" convencidos...

Un abrazo.

# Ladrillófilo: Supongo que en cuanto tenga más tiempo, me miraré lo que comentas y a ver si puedo darte mi opinión. Hoy en los mercados de Divisas se han vivido momentos muy agitados y SÍ me fijé en el USD/JPY.... que hace unos minutos parecía más "relajado".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2016 at 01:54 ----------

Edito: Ladrillófilo te enlazo una noticia que me acaba de llegar...

- Japan's Abe rules out intervention as yen sits at 17-month high - Channel NewsAsia

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Abr 2016)

Buenos días. Seguimos con Japón. El nikkei ha cerrado casi plano pero mirad el jpy... A ver si luego en el PC me da tiempo y enlazo una imagen de la correlación del yen con el oro. Russian Market op Twitter: "Markets totally ignore crash in $USDJPY heading for new multi-years low. BoJ will act soon, can't allow, they hope. https://t.co/7Vt1HwjSYn"


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2016)

*kekepm* como he puesto en mi anterior post, el sistema se reequilibraría sin intervencionismo, sin duda, pero he puesto y eso es difícil de rebatir por ti, por mi, o por el propio dios de turno, los daños colaterales de dicha liberación de los estados sería caótica, y provocaría tantos daños colaterales, que quizá el daño social sería peor que el beneficio de esa "teórica" liberación.

El intervencionismo solo nos sirve para darle tiempo a la humanidad para prepararse mentalmente, moralmente...para la desaparición del intervencionismo.


Sinceramente, piensas que si mañana mismo desaparecieran estados, fronteras, ejércitos, tu o yo estaríamos mejor...ya te he dicho que me jode que haya intervencionismo, pero creo que ahora mismo, es el único modo de poder caminar hacia ese des intervencionismo que a largo plazo debería imponerse por lógica, y por evolución moral humana.

Como te escribe *fernando*, las cosas no son tan fáciles, ya seamos ácratas, o seamos fieles seguidores de corrientes políticas, filosóficas, éticas o lo que sea.

El mundo está plagado de ideales, y estos a la larga, en un sistema libre sin intervencionismo, acaban por querer imponer su dominio, ya sea con la palabra, o con la fuerza, y la fuerza todos sabemos quién la otorga en muchos casos...ojala fuera siempre la fuerza de la palabra y no de las balas.

Tus ideas son similares a las de cualquier ser humano, nadie quiere el yugo del estado, sin embargo, desembarazarse de él, llevará tiempo, y me reitero, intervencionismo fuerte para irse poco a poco diluyendo...depende de nosotros, y no hablo de un puñado, hablo de toda la masa social del planeta.

Un saludo, y creo que no hay demasiado que debatir al respecto, ya que en el fondo estamos de acuerdo, quizá el desacuerdo venga del tempo que atribuimos al logro de ese fin, gracias por tu opinión.

*ladrillofilo* interesantes aportes, intentaré ahondar algo más en el tema a ver si logro discernir un trasfondo con alguna base sólida.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Abr 2016)

ese es el gráfico que os comentaba de correlación oro-yen a 4 de abril

Esto es el yen ahora mismo en 91.10
$XJY - SharpCharts Workbench - StockCharts.com

Y en zh lo han comentado alguna vez:

Did The BoJ Quietly Peg The Yen To Gold? | Zero Hedge


Edito y añado esto que acaba de salir...
Alerta que da el Yen a la Renta Variable


----------



## Ladrillófilo (7 Abr 2016)

USDJPY Crashes, Drags Equities With It As Gold Soars | Zero Hedge Ahí va recién salido.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2016)

@Ladrillofilo:
Gold, Silver, Yen & S&P Correlation | The Deviant Investor
El analista Gary Christenson lleva tiempo siguiendo la correlacion yen-oro y la verdad es que es sorprendente la correlacion entre ambos...

Cierto es que el BoJ va a tener que actuar. Y su unico margen de actuacion es aumentar los "estimulos monetarios" para generar confianza. El problema es que los estimulos que requieren cada vez son mayores y cada vez tienen menos efectos (imprimir cada vez mas dinero, genera cada vez menos confianza en la politica monetaria del BoJ)

---------

Dejo aqui un par de noticias interesantes y relacionadas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-suiza-cambia-formato-de-todos-billetes.html

La solucion del SNB ante el auge de bancolchon para evitar los tipos negativos: cambiar el formato de todos los billetes para obligar a sus poseedores a pasar por caja para cambiarse al nuevo modelo.



Page not found | TIME

JPMorgan restringe la retirada de efectivo a un maximo de 1.000$ para no clientes. 


A base de palos se aprendera la diferencia entre:

Dinero real = soporte con cualidades monetarias y valor intrinseco por usos no monetarios. Es eterno
Medio de pago = soporte con cualidades monetarias y sin valor intrinseco al no tener usos no monetarios. Es temporal 

-------

Porter Stansberry: The

Es un secreto a voces, el reset esta en camino.... :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Menudo follón el que está liando el Yen en los mercados de Divisas... En cualquier caso, Ladrillófilo, has de tener en cuenta que la divisa japonesa está considerada como "refugio", por tanto es "normal" que veas esa correlación con el Oro y que yo no tengo estudiada. Evidentemente, resulta "paranormal" que haya "inversores" buscando "refugio" en un "papelito de color" como el Yen, más si tenemos en cuenta sus "fundamentales" = a una MIERDA pinchada en un palo. Mientras, el Oro subiendo, pero lejos de lo que debiera estar haciendo y es que aquí SÍ que hay unos fundamentales SÓLIDOS, pero está visto que sólo los vemos algunos cuantos "privilegiados"...

Pasando a otra cosa, ya que he visto una referencia a ello, creo que fue el pasado lunes cuando leí, en "The Wall Street Journal", que JP Morgan Chase & Co. había limitado los retiros a $1000 para tarjeta diaria para los NO CLIENTES y también en la noticia se hacia referencia a que el banco estaba modificando sus máquinas para dispensar billetes de $100 sin límite...

Y dejo esto...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/big-trouble-for-copper-is-good-for-silver/

Por cierto, muy mala la figura que está haciendo hoy el Cobre...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Abr 2016)

@Kikepm

_de unas políticas fiscales que gravan el ahorro_

Por supuesto. Lo que hemos aprendido en los últimos diez, quince años es que al sistema no le interesa el ahorro. Es terrible constatarlo pero es verdad. Al sistema, le interesa el consumo y si hace falta incentivarlo con el crédito, pues se incentiva.

Hemos pasado de una economía del ahorro que genera capital a una economía del consuma usted y mientras más mejor. No se preocupe de cómo pagarlo para eso estamos nosotros que le ayudaremos a "pagarlo". Las burbujas, no se preocupe, ya las pagará usted (que para algo es el que consume).

Yo creo que esto es muy sencillo de explicar: la codicia.

_¿Mucho intervencionismo para solucionar exactamente qué?_

Efectivamente, para solucionar exactamente qué y, sobre todo, quién ejerce de "intervencionista" ¿el qué anteriormente ha ejercido de consuma usted? Claro, es que hay un déficit bestial en la credibilidad de los que pueden decidir políticas intervencionistas o no. Porque ni frisch, ni kikepm, ni ninguno de nosotros tiene esa posibilidad. Eso es de otro nivel, es otra liga por mucho que haya esa pantomima (disculpa fernando) llamada, introduzca usted su sobre en la urna.

_Si hablamos de mano dura para todos los corruptos y miserables que se aprovechan de las leyes, que las crean y promueven para su beneficio y contra el interés de la ciudadanía, no podría estar más de acuerdo._

Pero, una vez más ¿quién ejerce de o la mano dura?
¿Hacienda?
¡Pero si Hacienda, a esos efectos, es todo menos tú y yo!

Es imposible que los corruptos y miserables que se aprovechan de las leyes, que las crean y promueven para su beneficio y en contra del interés de la ciudadanía, muevan un dedo contra ellas.

Sacrificarán en el camino a algunos pero por el bien de la Casta protejerán a la esposa, hijos y primos del susodicho (Mafia, Camorra, Ndrangheta).

La única solución es volver a la escala pequeña para controlar de más cerca lo que nos atañe.

Islandia es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Diez cosas que debes saber sobre Islandia antes de aplaudir | Ayuda Eficaz

Por cierto, Islandia vuelve a las "andadas": tiene una nueva burbuja inmobiliaria... Y disculpa, frisch, pero el primer Parlamento del mundo se creó precisamente en Islandia... en el año 930.

Saludos.

Edito: He tenido que cambiar el enlace, ya que el primero no entraba.


----------



## frisch (7 Abr 2016)

Me refería al tamaño.
Yo abogo por una Alsacia-Lorena, un Venetto, una Lombardía, una Catalunya, una Escocia, una Frisia, etc. etc. porque es la única forma de controlar al hijodeputa que vive en cada uno de estos países. Si el susodicho se esfuma en la UE o en lo que tercie, para cuando lo pillas, te han dado las pascuas del siglo que viene.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Abr 2016)

Interesante...

- Silver: A Forgotten Commodity? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Hundimiento de la productividad: enésimo fracaso de la ortodoxia

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (8 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - Silver: A Forgotten Commodity? | Silver Phoenix
> 
> Saludos.



Yo he pillado unas pandas de plata..
Tenía yo ganas...fíjate
Muy bien el oro....situándose siempre por encima de los 1210 y no perdiéndolos...consumiendo tiempo y sin altos vaivenes.


----------



## pamarvilla (8 Abr 2016)

Una curiosidad.

Un inversor llamado Osama bin Laden | Internacional | EL MUNDO

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# pamarvilla: Muy interesante tu aportación y ahora falta saber si lo que se comenta se atiene a la "realidad"... Lo digo porque siempre he creído que Osama bin Laden murió mucho antes de la fecha que se comenta en el artículo y está claro que NO me tragué en su momento el "show" montado por los americanos alrededor de su "supuesta" muerte...

En cualquier caso, lo que se comenta ahí tiene todo el sentido y tampoco hace falta que fuera Osama bin Laden el que moviera los "hilos"... Además, en el tema de la "pasta" los árabes suelen ser muy "agudos" y de hecho el Oro siempre lo tienen presente en su Patrimonio. Y eso fue ayer, hoy e imagino que "mañana"...

Y dejo esto...

- Adobe pide actualizar de emergencia Flash después de ataques informáticos Por Reuters

Saludos.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2016)

Dejo aqui unos videos muy interesantes:

A Conversation with NATO Secretary General H.E. Jens Stoltenberg - YouTube

Entrevista al jefe de la OTAN Jens Stoltenberg:
La prioridad de la OTAN es aliarse con el GCC (la alianza economica y militar impulsada por Arabia Saudi junto con Bahrain, Kuwait, Oman y Emiratos Arabes Unidos) para luchar contra el ISIS y defender Europa y EEUU desde fuera de sus fronteras. 

-------------

The Fed has $300 Billion in Gold Rickard

Jim Rickards hablando de su libro y sus teorias sobre el reset monetario.
Resumes de sus tesis:
-La confianza del sistema monetario actual se basa en el dolar que a su vez se basa en la confianza en la solvencia de la Fed que a su vez depende de las 8.000 toneladas que dicen tener

-El oro de Fort Knox sigue ahi, no hay evidencias de lo contrario. Si no se ha auditado es precisamente para no dar relevancia al oro como base del sistema monetario (la solvencia de la Fed depende en ultima instancia del oro que dice poseer)

-China manipula a la baja el precio del oro a traves del COMEX y seguira haciendolo hasta llegar a la cantidad de reservas que considere necesarias para que el yuan este al mismo nivel que el dolar. En ese momento, dejara de suprimir el precio

-Seguimos en un sistema monetario basado en el oro de forma inoficial siendo el BIS quien arbitra los intercambios en oro entre los diferentes bancos centrales.


----------------

@Ladrillofilo: me suena que comentaste en este hilo o en el del oro del principal que hay relacion entre restriccion crediticia y el precio de la plata.
Te dejo aqui un enlace que habla de la correlacion entre tipos de interes y precio de plata

The Interesting Relationship Between Silver Rallies and Interest Rates | Hubert Moolman | Safehaven.com


Saludos!


----------



## frisch (8 Abr 2016)

Bueno, como curiosidad sobre el trasfondo de lo de los Panama Papers que no deja de ser una burda maniobra más. Nada que ver con un Hervé Falciani a quien sí lo tienen empapelado por soltar cuatro verdades sobre HSBC (ojo, no pongo mi mano en el fuego por el Falciani).

El famoso Consorcio Internacional de Periodistas de Investigación, alma mater de esta operación (el periódico alemán de marras no ha sido más que un peón que, por cierto, hace poco tiempo fue llevado a los tribulanes por publicar falsos reportajes) está financiado por:

Fundación Ford
Fundación Carnegie
Fundación de la familia Rockefeller
Fundación W K Kellogg
y la Fundación Open Society del inefable e ingrediente de todas las salsas, el salsero mayor, George Soros.

Panama Papers = Pan y Circo (sobre todo lo segundo).

Fuente: Les #Panama Papers sont un moyen de chantage idéal par Moon of Alabama - COMITE VALMY


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, bueno... tampoco me desagrada este tipo de "Circo", independientemente de lo que haya "detrás"... De momento, unos cuantos HdP han salido "retratados" y tampoco dudo de que todo esto tenga unos "fines" muy concretos...

Dejo algo que amplia lo que has comentado y que me ha llegado esta tarde.

- PODCAST: Panama Papers Propaganda

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Abr 2016)

Discrepo contigo fernando.

Los Panama Papers son simplemente un ajuste de cuentas entre grandes peces. Esto es como la Mafia. Y cuando digo Mafia, no me refiero a una organización criminal, sino a un sistema que funciona y funcionará mientras la tierra gire alrededor del sol y que consiste en repartirse el pastel tratando de obtener la mejor y la mayor parte.

El resultado de los Panama Papers es que, probablemente, nunca habrá un Delaware, Dakota del Sur, Nevada Papers por lo que todos los ricos de la Tierra seguirán abriendo sociedades opacas en esos Estados del País sin Nombre (cuestión de protección).

En ese sentido decía que esto es circo para el pueblo.

No te equivoques, los Panama Papers no es una operación de Justicia es una operación de marketing.

_Nunca verás, por ejemplo, a Pilar de Borbón en Yeserías._


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: En fin, es cuestión de "apreciaciones"... A las mías, ya les gusta que se haya "destapado" este asunto... Eso no quita para que sepamos que en torno a esto hay lo que hay... Ayer, estuve leyendo un listado de casi todos los "implicados" del otro "lado", es decir quienes han financiado esta "revelación". No me estoy refiriendo ni a cinco, ni a diez, ni a veinte... sino a bastantes más de los "implicados" y también se indicaba la "pasta" con la que supuestamente contribuyeron...

Y os dejo esto para los más "metaleros"...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/something-big-happened-in-the-gold-market/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2016 at 22:26 ----------

Edito: "Rescato" un interesante artículo del pasado 27 de Enero... Muy revelador...

- The World

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Abr 2016)

Gracias fernando por el enlace "The World"

Estaba cantado.

¿Qué puede hacer un país en bancarrota siendo el país con más poder disuasorio del planeta?

Atraer el máximo de pasta para ver si, quizás, a lo mejor, esperemos, salga de la bancarrota (de no salir, que les quiten lo bailao).

Panama Papers es una operación yanqui (no hay duda).

Eso sí, al Soros y a otros como él, todo esto se las trae al pairo.

_Edito: bueno es que, de repente me he acordado de que Panamá es una colonia yanqui, por lo del canal y por lo del Noriega (se la jugaron sus compis, le dejaron traficar y luego lo empapelaron). En Panamá tenía la sede la Academia de las Américas, donde se formaron muchos de los torturadores militares que luego practicaron sus conocimientos en Chile, Uruguay, Argentina ..._


----------



## Tons (8 Abr 2016)

Hola a todos

Aquí traigo un lectura para que ver que opinais sobre la misma,trata sobre un reset de deuda mundial. A mi me parece que lo pone todo como que muy fácil cuando realmente no creo que lo sea tanto::

Que pasaría con todo el tema de los derivados, los fondos de renta fija, los que todavia sean acreedores de los estados (bancos, fondos y particulares) y el resto de problemas que puede crear, yo lo veo más bien dificil y con resultados poco predecibles (pensando incluso en la actitud de las personas despues de que ocurriese algo asi, y eso que considero que en general somos rebaño).

Bueno aquí dejo la lectura ya me direis.

The Big Write-Down

Un saludo a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Tons: Muy bueno el artículo enlazado. ¿Es posible un reset mundial? SÍ, pero dependerá de las "ganas" que existan de llevarlo adelante... y éstas NO se "perciben" ni de "lejos". Independientemente de los intereses financieros, hay algo que es ineludible: el Imperio y sus "satélites" más cercanos necesitan de esta situación para SUBSISTIR... Por consiguiente, un "reset" de las características que estamos comentando por aquí pasa, ineludiblemente, por una "voladura controlada" de la principal moneda de reserva internacional, es decir del USD y de la creación de un nuevo Sistema monetario mundial basado en algo "tangible", ya sean MPs o una "cesta" de elementos que tengan la consideración de "valor" (Materias Primas, recursos naturales, etc.).

En fin, es muy sencillo de decir y explicar, pero claro cuando está en cuestión la "supervivencia" de un "modelo" económico-financiero que sustenta al "Imperio" de nuestros tiempos, entonces ya todo se ensombrece por los "inconvenientes" que ello implica... A fin de cuentas, estoy convencido de que los EE.UU. "quemarán" el mundo antes de "claudicar" y tampoco sería la primera vez que lo hacen... Y aquí ya dependerá de los conocimientos de Historia que tengamos.

Mira, os dejo un interesante vídeo que viene a decir lo que he expresado, menos en la parte final...

- TRES PASOS, PARA REFUNDAR NUESTRO SISTEMA MONETARIO. - YouTube

Si me es posible, esta noche buscaré un vídeo muy interesante y que hará las delicias de aquellos que están interesados en este "rollo" y que va más allá de la Economía "moderna"... Lo coloqué hace años, pero entiendo que es conveniente reponerlo cada "X" tiempo.

Y enlazo también un caso bastante "sangrante" y lo tratamos indirectamente hace pocos días: la DESIGUALDAD y también cómo se está destrozando vía impuestos a los de SIEMPRE... Mientras, algunos -o muchos- PODRIDOS de "pasta" NO pagan apenas impuestos. Y algunos encima echan en falta el "Liberalismo económico"... Me temo que antes habría que arreglar unos determinados DESAJUSTES...

- Agencia Tributaria: Jubilado en activo: Cobro 700 euros de pensión y pago casi 400 en impuestos. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Abr 2016)

En parte comulgo con frisch, en parte con kikemp...

Efectivamente el intervencionismo ha sido y es cada vez más acuciante...hasta el punto de no poder denominarse mercado, y no digo libre, esto que estamos padeciendo.

Por otro lado, como dice frisch, quien va a poder encauzar esta situación, quién va a poner esa mano dura???

Yo, disculpadme por mentar a la bicha pero soy profundamente trascendente y creyente en Dios, parto de la base de que con una ciudadanía y un ciudadano sin moral de bien, toda sociedad está destinada al colapso, al caos.

Poco me importa que el césar sea elegido por un senado...o comprado el nombre con sestercios a sus pretorianos, cuando el pueblo está podrido.

Perdonadme la inmodestia pero obviais que el problema emana de una sociedad, por decir algo, conformada en una gran gran mayoría por hombres sin moral. Y si no existe esa mayoría de ciudadanos que le conceda la primacía al bien, o bien común si se quiere...donde irá el buey que no are

Podéis elegir el sistema que os plazca...el resultado será el mismo.

Soluciones...a la luz de la historia del hombre...ninguna. El porcentaje de corruptos es ya elevadísimo.

Todo seguirá un curso lógico.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Abr 2016)

Hola, os dejo un artículo sobre las jubilaciones:


Vozpópuli - Las pensiones que vienen: otra gran estafa política


Sobre los RESET económicos o las soluciones a la crisis, después de mucho leer artículos y escuchar opiniones y leer lo que ha pasado a lo largo de la historia llego siempre a la misma conclusión y es que nunca habrá una solución que beneficie a los ciudadanos si esta no beneficia a los que controlan el mundo. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Estoy muy de acuerdo en lo que comentas acerca de la pérdida de determinados VALORES, pero de ahí al "Economismo liberal" hay un trecho que uno está dispuesto a combatir precisamente porque uno tiene unos VALORES... los que sean. Y me viene al "pelo" esto que dijo Charles Baudelaire:

"Todos los imbéciles de la burguesía que pronuncian las palabras: inmoralidad, inmoralidad en el arte y demás tonterías me recuerdan a Louise Villedieu, una puta a cinco francos, que una vez me acompañó al Louvre donde ella nunca había estado y empezó a sonrojarse y taparse la cara. Tirándome a cada momento de la manga, me preguntaba ante las estatuas inmortales, cómo podían exhibirse públicamente semejantes indecencias."

Y, amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N, te añadiré esto otro de nuestro Jardiel Poncela:

"Para ser moral basta proponértelo, para ser inmoral hay que tener unas condiciones especiales."

# Pedernal:Mira, esto es tan viejo como las judías con chorizo... Fíjate en ese comentario de Cicerón:

"Servirse de un cargo público para enriquecimiento personal resulta no inmoral, sino criminal y abominable."

Y anda que no ha "llovido" desde "entonces"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Abr 2016)

*Braxxton* no tengas duda que lograr una situación de no intervencionismo estatal es cuestión de tiempo, 10 generaciones, 100... ¿Quién sabe?

Solo echa un vistazo al pasado, y piensa todo lo que hemos caminado por este angosto sendero.


Hace miles de años en cualquier poblado, o establecimiento poblacional, el que tenía la fuerza dictaba las normas...la fuerza del garrote más recio por aquel entonces.

Hemos aceptado que las personas de color, o sea negros, tengan los mismos derechos que los demás.

¡¡Las mujeres votan!!

¡Ya no hay derecho de pernada!

Incluso la santa inquisición parece haber "relajado" sus castigos a los pecadores ¿no?

Maltratar a un niño, aun que sea tu propio hijo, es penado por ley.

Incluso maltratar un animal...

¿es malo legislar y que haya un estado que vele por el cumplimiento de las leyes?

Entiendo que aquí vamos más por otros derroteros, sobre todo en aspectos menos humanos y más económicos, pero no todo es tan malo como lo pintamos "yo incluido"

¿Un chaval de 15 años hoy, es comparable a uno de 15 años de hace 10 siglos?

¿un rico hoy puede campar a sus anchas como hace 100 años?

Es verdad que para todo hay excepciones, y ni todo es Nigeria, ni todo es Suiza, sin embargo, creo que vamos ganando tras cada generación, unos "gramos" más de moral, y respeto por el prójimo...puedo estar equivocado, pero al leer lo que pone *Fernando* citando al propio Cicerón, no tengo dudas que cada vez hay más Cicerones, o más Sócrates, o más Descartes, o más Chomskys ... y los hay sobre todo por que el conocimiento y la palabra, se hacen universales.

Y si Rousseau se cansó de predicar que el hombre es sociable por naturaleza, yo no me cansaré de pensar que el hombre es bueno por naturaleza, y es la propia sociedad la que le corrompe, pero también de algún modo, el propio hombre podrá reinventarse, y hacer valer el poder de lo social para no depender de una "eterna" dictadura o mano dura que le obligue a seguir un camino en contra de su propia evolución, en contra de su propia libertad...el intervencionismo es un medio, pero estoy seguro que no es el fin último de la sociedad.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: ¿Has conocido algún crío que de pequeño haya nacido "malo"? Pues, creo que para que se produzca la "transformación" tienen que concurrir otros "factores"... Siempre puede haber algo "genético", pero eso se puede producir de forma muy residual.

Y dejo lo que prometí esta mañana. Hay que visualizarlo sin "prejuicios" absurdos, porque lo que nos cuenta Imran Hussain es muy interesante... Por cierto, el Dajjal es una figura equivalente al Anticristo...

- El Arma Más Poderosa del Dajjal [Conferencia Imran Hussain] - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Abr 2016)

B-R-A-X-T-O-N dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Perdonadme la inmodestia pero obviais que el problema emana de una sociedad, por decir algo, conformada en una gran gran mayoría por hombres sin moral. Y si no existe esa mayoría de ciudadanos que le conceda la primacía al bien, o bien común si se quiere...donde irá el buey que no are
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, para mi también es obvio que a la base de todo está la falta de moralidad e incluso la negación de la existencia de la conciencia. Hoy escuchaba una emisión de radio en la que se explicaba que uno de los fundamentos del pensamiento de Hitler era la negación de la existencia de la conciencia que consideraba un concepto e invento judío (hebreo).

La conciencia es lo único que nos permite reflejarnos en el otro y actuar en consecuencia. Sin ella todo nos es posible (permitido). Es evidente que el sistema financiero está montado, precisamente, en su negación. Las leyes vienen a regular los (posibles) desmanes de esa forma de actuar pero ¿y cuando las leyes las dicta (cada vez más) el propio sistema financiero?

Efectivamente, todo seguirá su curso lógico. Lo que sí sabemos (por no pintar un cuadro tan desesperante) es que siempre ha habido y habrá personas con conciencia.


----------



## amador (9 Abr 2016)

Habéis tocado un tema muy interesante y discutido por filósofos y psicólogos desde la antigüedad hasta nuestro siglo. Es el tema de si el cerebro humano nace como una "Tabula rasa" o no.

En los últimos años se discute bastante sobre que el tema genético no sea tan "residual" como se pensaba.

Os dejo una conferencia de Steven Pinker, que es básicamente un resumen de su libro "Tabula rasa" y que os recomiendo leer (si no lo habéis hecho ya).

Steven Pinker 2003 La Tabla Rasa _español - YouTube

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: ¿Has conocido algún crío que de pequeño haya nacido "malo"? Pues, creo que para que se produzca la "transformación" tienen que concurrir otros "factores"... Siempre puede haber algo "genético", pero eso se puede producir de forma muy residual.
> 
> Saludos.





---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 20:12 ----------

A ver ahora si sale el enlace ...

Steven Pinker 2003 La Tabla Rasa _español - YouTube


----------



## frisch (9 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: ¿Has conocido algún crío que de pequeño haya nacido "malo"? Pues, creo que para que se produzca la "transformación" tienen que concurrir otros "factores"... Siempre puede haber algo "genético", pero eso se puede producir de forma muy residual.
> 
> Y dejo lo que prometí esta mañana. Hay que visualizarlo sin "prejuicios" absurdos, porque lo que nos cuenta Imran Hussain es muy interesante... Por cierto, el Dajjal es una figura equivalente al Anticristo...



Bueno, ningún niño nace malo pero tampoco bueno.
Lo que no impide que haga cosas buenas (reír) y malas (joder con la pelota).

El pueblo hebreo (y otros) tienen una ceremonia en la que se establece que un ser humano es responsable de sus actos. Para los niños está fijada en los 13 años y, curiosamente, para las niñas en los 12.

La cuestión, en mi opinión, no es si es la sociedad la que malea al ser humano (Rousseau) sino que llega, en la vida, el momento de la toma de conciencia de lo que está bien y de lo que está mal (hablo de cada ser humano) y, entonces, empieza el proceso de elegir bien, elegir mal, proceso que se denomina la vida y termina con la del criadero de malvas.

_Gracias por el vídeo. Lo tenía visto pero está bien volverlo a ver._


----------



## BRAXTON (9 Abr 2016)

Cojones lo que dice este Iman!!

No tiene un pelo de tonto...por cierto, y la iglesia catolica que opinara de este tema??

Bergoglio es un relativista atroz, que llevara a muchos al hoyo...como era de esperar...mas de uno y mas de dos curas se estaran escandalizando, pero asi estaba profetizado.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Pues, el vídeo tiene ya unos años... A mí me gusta seguir a Imran porque suele explicar bastante bien el Corán y aunque éste en sí no me interesa, sé que en el Islam piensan que estamos en las "últimas" y eso ya despierta más mi interés...

Bueno, sobre los "críos" dejo esto y que es más o menos lo que yo pienso...

- ¿Cómo nacemos buenos o malos? | Essencia

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Abr 2016)

Eligen el verde por el color.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Eligen el verde por el color.



Esa es una opinión MUY SUBJETIVA, pero MUCHO...:rolleye:

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Abr 2016)

Menudo rollo tiene el Imran este de marras... al estilo Fidel Castro en sus mejores tiempos, bien es cierto que el tipo sabe de lo que habla. Sobre todo yo personalmente me quedo en la explicación que da a cerca de la prohibición en USA de la tenencia de oro, las penas de cárcel y multas de 10.000$ de la época, y de como los más espabilados, en vez de entregar el oro a cambio de 20$ Oz, lo que hicieron fue comprar todo el que pudieron y lo mandaron a Suiza, y comenta que ahora muchos en USA acumulan oro por la que se les viene encima...

Por cierto, el que pueda ver hoy la noche temática, puede estar interesante:

La noche temática - Tácticas empresariales - RTVE.es

*Fernando*, pienso que la razón no entiende de religiones, si no de planteamientos, ya los diga un musulmán, un cristiano, un judío, hindú...o nosotros mismos. 

Por eso, el que tenga prejuicios personales contra algo que realmente no conoce a fondo, como suele pasar en la mayoría de casos relacionados con la xenofobia religiosa, es mejor que se ponga una venda en los ojos, se encomiende a su dios favorito, y cruce la autovía en hora punta...su dios decidirá si lo indulta o le hace pasar 16 ruedas por el costado.

Buenas noches, y gracias a todos por el buen material, *amador* mañana miraré el video que aportas, con el de *fernando* me han dado las uvas. No obstante escribí hace algún tiempo algo al respecto, y creo que el documental que aportas va por ahí:

¿Quién te lo ha enseñado? - Dímelo tú


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Abr 2016)

Interesante artículo el que os enlazo y que "rima" con algunas cosas que he comentado al respecto...

- Comparing the 1930s and Today | International Man

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (10 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - NO TE DEJES ENGAÑAR: ESTE ES EL OBJETIVO FINAL DE LOS
> 
> Saludos.



PAra mi el punto clave es el de los gobiernos...Nos van a asfixiar a impuestos, aún más, y como siempre sin mejorar los servicios prestados. La cuota de esclavitud.

No tengo nada en contra de la gente, que habiendo ganado dinero de forma lícita y habiendo pagado los impuestos correspondientes, decida llevar su dinero a Panama o a donde le de más rédito. Yo si lo tuviera, lo haría, antes que darselo a Montoro, le prendo fuego como diría un "pisitos" de los años 2000.

Por eso sacan esta mierda y no la explican mucho, para que el vulgo, la plebe, la gleba, salte contra "los ricos" (rico puede ser tu vecino que gana 3000 euros mas que tu al año y al que envidias) y mientras se entretienen en los enfrentamientos barriobajeros y sin sentido de pobres-ricos, derecha-izquierda, los de arriba nos la vuelven a clavar analmente y sin vaselina.

Preveo que Montoro y la gentuza que trabaja para él, nos pondrán impuestos tipo Nordico, con servicios Burkina-fasianos, con la excusa de evitar la evasión fiscal que ellos ya conocen y facilitaron desde hace años. (porque...POR QUE PANAMA NO ES PARAISO FISCAL RECONOCIDO EN ESPAÑA PERO SI EN LA UE?...Montoro seguro que sabe algo).

---------- Post added 09-abr-2016 at 23:08 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> - Diez cosas que debes saber sobre Islandia antes de aplaudir | Ayuda Eficaz
> 
> ...



Ellos podían, no tenían al enemigo a la puerta ni tenían que fundar el gran Reino de Asturias (718,722?- 925) con joyas del Romanico nivel UNESCO..., y germen del mayor Imperio de la Historia.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# astur_burbuja: NADIE dice NADA contra el dinero LICITO y que haya pagado sus impuestos correspondientes. Por mí, como si se le quieren llevar a la Luna... pero NO creo que se salven de la "quema" la mayoría de los que han "aparecido".

Respecto a los Imperios te corrijo: el mayor Imperio del mundo ha sido el Británico, después el Mongol, luego el Ruso y luego ya nos toca a nosotros, el Español, aunque probablemente haya sido de los cuatro citados el que más haya aportado culturalmente...

Y dejo otro artículo bastante inteligente que he leído hace un rato... Y es "metalero" en la parte final... que a veces no llegáis...

- Gold And Silver

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Mientras la ONU discutía el programa nuclear iraní, Arabia Saudita adquirió la bomba atómica | Falsasbanderas.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2016)

Me lo han pasado hoy... ¡Gracias, Rafael!

- QUÉ SE ESCONDE REALMENTE TRAS LOS

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Abr 2016)

Harvey Organ: Banking System Seizing Up? | Silver Doctors

*Muy intresante*. Toca varios puntos este artículo...
Entre ellos me quedo con... la reunión no prevista mañana de la FED.
Creen que la chispa de los derivados del Deutsche podría haberse encendido, el rastro de la rápida subida del Yen contra el dólar sería una prueba.
Los intereses en los bancos saudíes se han disparado una brutalidad en tan sólo un día...

_During the night overnight deposit rates exploded northbound from 0.15% all the way up to 1.84%

There are only two explanations for this:

a) There is a lack of liquidity

b) the Saudi banks do not trust one another..

both are not good_

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Lo que sucede con el par USD/JPY NO me parece que tenga NADA que ver con el Deutsche Bank... En realidad, es un "episodio" más que se suele dar entre esas dos divisas. Recuerdo que la última cruenta "guerra" entre ambas se produjo en un amplio período que abarcó buena parte del 2010 hasta finalizar el 2011. Para que te hagas una idea recuerdo que en su peor momento el par estuvo a 75,709... En aquel entonces, creo que el Banco de Japón tuvo que intervenir fuertemente en al menos dos ocasiones: 15 de Septiembre de 2010 y 25 Octubre 2011. Por consiguiente, Ladrillófilo, NO es nada "raro" lo que estamos viendo y forma parte de la "Historia"... En cualquier caso, es previsible que el Banco de Japón intervenga en la zona que hay entre los 105-101. Que tomen nota aquellos que estén operando en los mercados de Divisas, porque no sabemos lo que puede suceder con este par -y otros...-, pero por tener, tiene todavía margen de caída.

Respecto a lo de Arabia Saudita, pues creo que tiene que ver más con la próxima reunión del día 17, en Doha, de los países productores de la OPEP y varios de los que no pertenecen a esa organización. En total, van a estar representados cerca del 73% de los productores. Y ya sabemos que Irán va a ser la nota "discordante"... Por otro lado, el índice de la Bolsa saudita ha cerrado hoy con un alza del +1,41%, así que...

Y "lo" del Deutsche Bank imagino que acabará "explotando", pero NO AHORA, sino "mañana"...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (10 Abr 2016)

Why USDJPY Matters (Or The Carry Collapse Cometh) | Zero Hedge Aquí hay más info recién salida del usdjpy. No menciona al DB pero sí habla de incrementos del riesgo y el apalancamiento... 
_The yen’s strength may be tripping up U.S. stocks as the collape of the BoJ-inspired carry trade pressures *leverage and risk-taking around the world*. As Bloomberg notes, in the last 10 instances the yen rallied at least 1 percent against the dollar, the Standard & Poor’s 500 Index lost 0.8 percent on average, the most since at least 2008._

Gráfico... asombroso:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, en línea con lo que he comentado y si tiro el carrete hacia atrás... en 1995 pasó algo parecido. Por cierto, el otro día ponía en duda la "solvencia" del Yen como valor "refugio" y acabo de mirarlo y no puedo estar más en lo cierto: en 1971 valía 360... En fin, hay muy pocas Divisas que tengan buenos "fundamentos", pero desde luego el Yen no está entre ellas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Abr 2016)

Hoy estaba leyendo el Apocalipsis de San Juan y he caido sobre este texto que me ha dejado patidifuso.

Un Ángel poderoso alzó entonces una piedra, como una gran rueda de molino, y la arrojó al mar diciendo: «Así, de golpe, será arrojada Babilonia, la Gran Ciudad, y no aparecerá ya más...» Y la música de los citaristas y cantores, de los flautistas y trompetas, no se oirá más en ella; ningún artesano se hallará más en ella; el sonido de la rueda de molino que muele no se oirá más en ella; ni se verá la luz de la lámpara, ni se oirá la voz del novio y de la novia. Porque tus mercaderes eran los magnates de la tierra, porque con tus hechicerías se extraviaron todas las naciones; y en ella fue hallada la sangre de los justos y de todos los degollados de la tierra.

Digo patidifuso, por la referencia que hace el texto a los magnates de la tierra que extraviaron a la gente con sus hechicerías. Vamos, por decirlo en román paladino, con sus engaños que engañan. Y porque hace referencia a que sí había gente buena y su sangre clama justicia.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, aunque NO soy creyente, SÍ que me he leído en bastantes ocasiones el Apocalipsis de San Juan... Realmente, está lleno de "simbolismos" y de difícil interpretación y más si -repito- no eres "creyente". Lo más fácil para mí es asociarlo a la época de persecución en que se escribió y que muchos identifican con el mandato del emperador Domiciano, aunque otros creen que se escribió en tiempos de Nerón...

Hay unos determinados "pasajes" que SÍ se podrían relacionar con tiempos futuros e inmediatos, si se dieran algunos de los supuestos que vamos comentando por este hilo y me refiero a estos "pasajes": Ap 13: 16-18. Y donde se comenta que la gente será marcada en la mano derecha o en la frente y que nadie podrá comprar o vender si no está marcado con el nombre de la Bestia o con la cifra de su nombre y aquí es donde aparece el número 666...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...stada-con-la-complicidad-de-la-qprensa-libreq

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (11 Abr 2016)

Yo creo en el Apocalipsis, como en toda la Biblia y creo que todo esto terminará como termina el Apocalipsis con la 2ª venida de Cristo a la tierra..
A mí me gusta como lo dice la versión Reina-Valera de la Biblia:
Después de esto vi a otro ángel descender del cielo con gran poder; y la tierra fue alumbrada con su gloria. Y clamó con voz potente, diciendo: Ha caído, ha caído la gran Babilonia, y se ha hecho habitación de demonios y guarida de todo espíritu inmundo, y albergue de toda ave inmunda y aborrecible. Porque todas las naciones han bebido del vino del furor de su fornicación; y los reyes de la tierra han fornicado con ella, y los mercaderes de la tierra se han enriquecido de la potencia de sus deleites. Y oí otra voz del cielo, que decía: Salid de ella, pueblo mío, para que no seáis partícipes de sus pecados, ni recibáis parte de sus plagas
Algunos sostienen que si hay reyes o mandatarios fornicando con ella..no es otra que la Iglesia Católica Romana...yo particularmente no lo sé...lo que si sé es que de su fundador (Jesús), no tiene nada más que el nombre..
escasez, penuria, desnutrición y hambruna mortíferas es lo que predice apocalipsis 6 versículos 5 y 6. 
"Cuando abrió el tercer sello, oí al tercer ser viviente, que decía: ven y mira. Y miré, y he aquí un caballo negro; y el que lo montaba tenía una balanza en la mano. Y oí una voz de en medio de los cuatro seres vivientes, que decía: Dos libras de trigo por un denario, y seis libras de cebada por un denario; pero no dañes el aceite ni el vino"
denario es la"Moneda de plata romana equivalente a la dracma griega; el salario diario de un jornalero. Je,je..metaleros plateros al poder...
Que ha habido hambrunas...en todo momento..pero la que relata el apocalipsis es de tal magnitud..que por supuesto un poco de prédica voy a hacer
¿Qué mensaje trae esta profecía para los no convertidos a Dios?

a) Que nuestro bello planeta está bajo maldición a causa de los pecadores, comenzando con los primeros, Adán y Eva, y abarcando toda su prole desobediente.
b) Que esta condición para la tierra no cambiará. De hecho, ha fracasado todo intento de establecer "comunas utópicas permanentes", libres de los males que afligen comúnmente a la raza humana.
c) Que, por lo tanto, las personas que quisieran disfrutar de una vida libre de peligro material y espiritual deben volver su cara hacia Dios, arrepentirse y hacer los preparativos necesarios para ser aceptadas en la "tierra nueva",donde jamás correrá el "caballo negro".
d) Que los desastres naturales (sequías, inundaciones, fuegos) que hacen escasear los artículos de primera necesidad sirven como recordatorio providencial de cuán frágil y pasajera es nuestra existencia material, y por ende, resaltan la importancia de buscar aquella "patria... mejor" ..esto es a Jesús..libre de tantos peligros.
Aquí acabo..


----------



## Pedernal (11 Abr 2016)

Siento romper con tanta filosofía religiosa pero hay que recordar que el planeta tierra y la vida han existido mucho antes de que aparecieran los homínidos. Ósea que el ser humano puede extinguirse y la vida en la tierra continuará como si nada hubiera pasado.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Siento romper con tanta filosofía religiosa pero hay que recordar que el planeta tierra y la vida han existido mucho antes de que aparecieran los homínidos. Ósea que el ser humano puede extinguirse y la vida en la tierra continuará como si nada hubiera pasado.
> 
> Un saludo.



Si sabemos cuantos elementos básicos componen el universo, y sabemos de que están formados esos elementos, sería egoísta por nuestra parte pretender acaparar todo el protagonismo del cosmos ¿no?

Mientras exista el universo, no nos extinguiremos, no tengas dudas.

Por otra parte, el oro en 1250$, no se deja meter mano...mucho ojo con lo que está sucediendo, tenemos a los índices fuertes (arriba), y el oro parece ya descontar cosillas, a pesar de que se especula con nuevas subidas de tipos...

Parece que está costando mantenerlo reprimido, ya sean los USAnos, Chinos o, cualquier ser *Racional *...de momento no vale la pena sacar nuevas líneas, seguimos en ese lateral iniciado por encima de 1200$, y que nos debería llevar a 1400$ en unas semanas/meses...veremos si rompemos por arriba o por abajo (1180$)


Un slaudo


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Siento romper con tanta filosofía religiosa pero hay que recordar que el planeta tierra y la vida han existido mucho antes de que aparecieran los homínidos. Ósea que el ser humano puede extinguirse y la vida en la tierra continuará como si nada hubiera pasado.
> 
> Un saludo.



Recordemos tambien que el oro y la plata exisitian mucho antes de que apareciese la riqueza digital/fiduciaria. La riqueza digital/fiduciaria puede exinguirse y el oro y la plata continuaran como si nada hubiese pasado... 






Sobran las palabras viendo ese grafico...

Ceros y unos sin existencia propia que representan riqueza pero que son hackeables a distancia y de forma anonima. *Riqueza digital que es objetivo de la ciberguerra* y puede desaparecer a golpe de click como recientemente le ocurrio al banco central de Bangladesh. No por casualidad, los recursos dedicados a la ciberguerra aumentan en todos los paises ya que un ciberataque contra la riqueza digital puede resultar en *desestabilizacion interior. *

Interesante evolucion como respuesta a la doctrina de guerra actual,* vuelve la "guardia pretoriana" para el control del interior del pais ya que la desestabilizacion se produce dentro de las propias fronteras*. Tanto en Rusia como en Alemania donde el departamento de defensa avisa que las intervenciones del ejercito posiblemente sean en el interior del pais dados los nuevos "desafios" que se plantean en el escenario actual.

Russia's Putin creates national guard to fight terror, crime | Reuters
Tabu-Bruch | Union für Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Inneren - Politik Inland - Bild.de


----------



## plastic_age (11 Abr 2016)

Parecen consolidados los 1240 y con ganas de atacar los 1250, hubo un forero que advirtió que si se consolidaban los 1240 pasaría algo, pero no recuerdo qué.
¿vuestra opinión?


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: El hombre es algo minúsculo en la inmensidad del Cosmos y cuando desaparezca no pasará absolutamente NADA y el Cosmos seguirá AHÍ...

# platics_age: En los $1040 no hay NADA relevante. Por delante los $1300 y por abajo los $1180, más o menos... Efectivamente, hoy el Oro está muy fuerte y ya no te digo la Plata...

Y dejo esto... ya sabéis aquello de la barba, remojo, etc.

- Austria Just Announced A 54% Haircut Of Senior Creditors In First "Bail In" Under New European Rules | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED

Saludos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Abr 2016)

Yo no se si esta será ya la remontada del precio del oro, pero las Barricks están volando, algo se cuece.


----------



## atom ant (11 Abr 2016)

Hola, buenas tardes, hace un tiempo que estoy desconectado del mundo pero estoy viendo que el petróleo va bastante bien con vistas a la reunión de Doha. Me pregunto si lo correcto será vender todo o solo parte, en la víspera... cómo lo ven?

Saludos


----------



## frisch (11 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: El hombre es algo minúsculo en la inmensidad del Cosmos y cuando desaparezca no pasará absolutamente NADA y el Cosmos seguirá AHÍ...



Bueno, puede que sí y puede que no.
Con tu comentario planteas algo que no puede ser resuelto con los 5 sentidos, luego todo es posible, o como dice el dicho inglés, muy al este ya es el oeste.

Lo que sí sabemos es que el ser humano es el único ser vivo cuya capacidad de pensar, decidir e influir, decisivamente, en todo lo que le rodea, sobrepasa a todos los seres pensantes (si consideramos que un perro, una gallina o un canguro piensan - lo cual no pongo en duda).

Yo, la verdad, me sorprendo mucho ante todas estas filosofías religiosas (o religiones, que viene a ser lo mismo) que consideran que el cosmos (y, yendo ya, a posiciones más esotéricas, la Madre Tierra, Gaia, y, en fin, un sinfín de opciones para todos los gustos) es algo supra supra todo.

Claro, esto es entendible si uno cree que la vida surgió por generación espóntanea, así, como quien no quiere la cosa, se juntaron los que tenían que juntarse y pasó le que pasó. Y al cabo de 7 millones de años apareció, por ejemplo, Mariano Rajoy, casi de la nada.

Pero para los que creemos que la vida no surgió por generación espontánea y pensamos que algún sentido tiene que tener tanto _des-sentido_ la fórmula de pensar y creer que el ser humano (ser pensante, bastante más que una gallina) es la razón de ser del cosmos (no lo inverso) y que nuestra obligación es ocuparnos y cuidar de él, de acuerdo con los conocimientos que vamos adquiriendo, pues va a misa.

Me hacen gracia los términos creencia, religión, fe y su utilización discriminada y discriminatoria. Todo en la vida es creencia, religión, fe. Cuando alguien compra acciones de la orera Gold Spring ForYou ejerce en parte fe, es, en parte, un acto de fe basado en una serie de informaciones que ha recabado y en las que ha creido.

No hay nada que no requiera un acto de fe. Ni tan siquiera en el ámbito de la Ciencia.

Es decir, para concluir, a cada cual su religión. Religión, Fe, Creencia.

_Para los recalcitrantes: incluso el laicismo republicano es una religión (con su simbología y demás parafernalia)._


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Abr 2016)

Parece que la cosa va en serio ... 

RBC Capital Markets dice que la demanda de China, de la India, los ETF de oro físico y las compras Bancos Centrales empujaran al oro a los 1300$

Why Gold Will Hit $1,300 - Barron's


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# atom ant: Preguntas algo que se podría resolver tirando una moneda al aire... Está claro que la reunión de Doha va a influir a corto plazo en el precio del Petróleo, pero creo que si uno tiene ganancias debería materializar parcial o totalmente. Me explico: si la reunión de Doha sale "bien", el Petróleo puede tener una buena remontada al alza, pero si sale "mal" va a tener una dura caída...

Hace unos minutos, el Crudo andaba por los $40,34 y tiene una resistencia muy seria en los entornos de los $41.62, por tanto pocas posibilidades de irse más arriba, a no ser que en Doha lo "arreglen". Me he fijado en el gigante Exxon Mobil y su cotización está replicando el mismo comportamiento que el Crudo y pronto va a encontrarse con su particular resistencia.

En fin, atom ant es muy difícil aconsejar en la actual tesitura, pero yo ya me he "mojado", aunque tampoco me hagas mucho caso y es que a veces la "cago" de forma soberana. Aprovecho para enlazarte un artículo sobre la reunión de este pasado viernes en Quito y donde algunos países prepararon la reunión de Doha.

- Exportadores de petróleo buscan consenso en Quito sobre congelamiento de bombeo :: Diario las Americas :: Portada América Latina

# Charizato21: Menudo "ojo de lince" tienen estos "pollos" de RBC Capital Markets... Si lo de los $1300 estamos hartos de comentarlos por aquí paketazo, veismuler y "menda lerenda"... Y va a ser que NO, que el Banco Central de China NO está comprando Oro, al menos al ritmo al que lo había estado haciendo y el único que sigue haciéndolo es el Banco Central de Rusia...

Y sobre lo comentado de China dejo esto...

- Gold's Stalled ETFs Clouds Outlook as China Demand Slows: Chart - Bloomberg


Por cierto, el Oro sigue estando fortísimo... Antes de ponerme a escribir este comentario andaba por los $1258 y parece que quiere atacar los máximos alcanzados hoy en los $1260,15...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Abr 2016)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo no se si esta será ya la remontada del precio del oro, pero las Barricks están volando, algo se cuece.



Vamos a ver un shortsqueeze, bueno ya lo estamos viendo en mineras. 
Estoy en un portfolio privado con recomendación de mineras juniors. El abono son 399$ por 6 meses, 299$ si estás abonado a Rambus.

*Es la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida* (de momento).

Si alguien desea saber más que vaya a spockm.com y rambus1.com

Pienso que están en lo cierto porque les veo con mucha experiencia y muy profesionales tanto en el análisis técnico como en la psicología del trading, y lo más importante... El timing. De momento han acertado de lleno el suelo de las mineras y el portfolio de Spock lleva sobre un 70% desde finales de enero. A todo esto, cada uno es mayorcito y sabe donde mete su dinero, y rentabilidades pasadas no prometen futuras.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2016 at 00:05 ----------

White House Issues Following Statement After Meeting Between Obama And Yellen | Zero Hedge

Añado esto acerca de la famosa renuión.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2016)

Interesante...

- There's no reason to own a gold ETF - Business Insider

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (12 Abr 2016)

El oro sigue a su bola...sobre los 1260...puede que corrija un poquitín porque el último máximo creciente en el gráfico se le ve más grande...
Y el euro pues alcanzando como hemos dicho el techo del canal...por lo que es posible que inicie un tramo a la baja..pero el tiempo dirá.
Digo lo del euro porque es fundamental la relacion oro/euro...cualquier subida del euro a los que van a comprar ahora les favorece pero a los que están comprados...el ratio dolar/euro les perjudica y se come parte de la subida del oro..Un saludo a todos..
Je, Je...en otro post pone que cuando se ha de parar de comprar oro...je,je..pues periódicamente...nunca...ajustado a un tramo proporcional del capital..yo he puesto un 30%..
Feliz día a todos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Abr 2016)

Ya la tenemos a 16$.







Silver Junior es un índice de mineras plateras Junior. Mirad el volumen ayer.


----------



## atom ant (12 Abr 2016)

Gracias por la respuesta Fernando, seguramente me lo quite casi todo, a fin de cuentas lo que tratan es de solamente congelar la producción y los países del Golfo Pérsico no están por ello...
Merçi


edición: Bueno pues quizá me arrepienta pero ya vendí todo a 44,5$ Brent.... a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# atom ant: Si has sacado beneficios no le des más "vueltas", que a veces mareamos en exceso la perdiz, es lo malo que tiene la Bolsa... Creo recordar que tú entrastes en el Crudo hace algún tiempo y antes de la "gran hostia", por tanto habrás sufrido bastante con unas minusvalías latentes y que, en algún momento, pudieron llegar a ser importantes... Por tanto, si ahora te has salido con unos beneficios que pueden ser "ligeros", pues me parece que "miel sobre hojuelas". Yo no sé si va a subir mucho más o se va a pegar otro "castañazo" más pronto que tarde, pero ya puestos a tentar la "Suerte" hoy he vendido una posición en el USO a 10.63... Aparte de alguna otra "historia" que prefiero no comentar. Total, voy sin plazo definido...

Por cierto, hoy leía algo que me ha llamado la atención y que he podido comprobar: se trata de la fuerte devaluación que China ha creado en el Yuan, pero no contra el USD, sino contra una cesta de otras 13 monedas. China, a la "chita callando", lleva casi un -15% en su cambio con el Euro desde el pasado 14 de Abril de 2014...

Dejo este enlace como "botón de muestra"...

- Cambio EUR CNY | Euro Yuan Chino - Investing.com

Y esto más sobre China...

- ¿Por qué China quiere que el yuan sea moneda de reserva?

Por otro lado, sigue el fuerte "empujón" de la Plata y, por su parte, el Oro aguantando bien el "tirón" de las Bolsas... Sobre la Plata dejo este enlace...

- Silver Bullion Surges 8% In 6 Days To Over $16 Per Ounce | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2016)

Interesante...

- Vozpópuli - El mito de las pensiones privadas

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Abr 2016)

Goldtent TA Paradise » The Three Phases of a Bull Market

Hola buenos días... os traigo una muy buena lectura. Las 3 fases de un mercado alcista.


----------



## Kovaliov (13 Abr 2016)

Detenidos dos vallisoletanos con cuatro kilos de oro, pepitas de plata y hachís

Parece que todavía hay gente que tiene fe en el oro y no se puede separar de él. Lo lleva a todos lados consigo.


Detenidos dos vallisoletanos con cuatro kilos de oro, pepitas de plata y hachís


El Cuerpo Nacional de Policía ha detenido a dos vecinos de Valladolid, de 43 y 45 años, como presuntos autores de delitos de tráfico de drogas y blanqueo de capitales. Los agentes realizaban labores de control en el centro de la ciudad cuando se percataron de la actitud sospechosa de los arrestados. Uno de ellos permanecía al volante de un vehículo aparcado cerca de una parada de autobús, en actitud de espera. En un momento dado, el otro implicado se aproximó al maletero, donde introdujo un maletín en el hueco de la rueda de repuesto y lo ocultó con la bandeja.

Sin marcas
Esta maniobra resultó sospechosa a los policías, que se acercaron a identificar a ambos hombres e inspeccionar el vehículo. En su interior, descubrieron que el maletín contenía cinco lingotes de oro de más de 600 gramos cada uno. Asimismo, en una maleta había ocho láminas de oro de más que pesaban más de un kilo, cuatro sobres con virutas de este material y una cajetilla con pepitas de plata. En total, cuatro kilos de oro que carecían de los punzones y marcas que acreditaran su autenticidad y su identificación de origen (fabricante, importador y garantía). Así que el procedimiento de elaboración era artesanal y, por tanto, al margen de las normas de control de los canales lícitos de comercialización. Además, localizaron en el bolsillo del asiento delantero derecho una placa de hachís envuelta en papel celofán.

Unos de los detenidos cuenta con antecedentes por blanqueo de capitales, delito contra la Hacienda Pública y falsificación de documentos. El otro había sido detenido varias veces por tráfico de drogas. La investigación continúa abierta para determinar el origen del oro intervenido y si los detenidos pertenecen a un entramado criminal encargado de fundir joyas o efectos de oro de procedencia ilícita para introducirlos de nuevo en el mercado legal.


----------



## atom ant (13 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # atom ant: Si has sacado beneficios no le des más "vueltas", que a veces mareamos en exceso la perdiz, es lo malo que tiene la Bolsa... Creo recordar que tú entrastes en el Crudo hace algún tiempo y antes de la "gran hostia", por tanto habrás sufrido bastante con unas minusvalías latentes y que, en algún momento, pudieron llegar a ser importantes... Por tanto, si ahora te has salido con unos beneficios que pueden ser "ligeros", pues me parece que "miel sobre hojuelas". Yo no sé si va a subir mucho más o se va a pegar otro "castañazo" más pronto que tarde, pero ya puestos a tentar la "Suerte" hoy he vendido una posición en el USO a 10.63... Aparte de alguna otra "historia" que prefiero no comentar. Total, voy sin plazo definido...



He entrado y salido varias veces con el oro negro aprovechando los rebotes, esta última comencé a comprar allá por 44$brent y USO a 10, por supuesto que se puede afinar más pero no me puedo quejar.... hace tiempo que aprendí a no ponerme nervioso.... mientras siga la guerra contra el fracking tengo la confianza que el rango "normal" va a ser 40---- 55-60$

Saludos


----------



## timi (13 Abr 2016)

saludos , que no me conecte no significa que no os lea ,,,,

pues parece que esta rompiendo la resistencia el crudo

dejo esto

China Peak Diesel Poses A Serious Challenge To Saudi Arabia, May Help Force OPEC Production Cut - Oilpro

---------- Post added 13-abr-2016 at 20:32 ----------

pues va a ser que no ,,,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- HSBC: Buy gold! - Business Insider

- CHOMSKY ADVIERTE: ISRAEL COMPRA SUBMARINOS PARA UN POSIBLE ATAQUE NUCLEAR CONTRA IRÁN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## timi (14 Abr 2016)

buenos días

dejo esto

GurusBlog


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: El tema de las Pensiones futuras es algo muy recurrente en este hilo, pero entiendo que hay motivos para ello... Sin ser la "panacea" -falta saber si va a haber alguna...-, los MPs debieran tenerse en cuenta por el "mantra" que solemos repetir por aquí y que consiste en el mantenimiento de valor o poder adquisitivo en el tiempo, aunque en ese aspecto me refiero más específicamente al Oro y, en menor medida, a la Plata por su elevada volatilidad.

Y dejo esto en relación a lo comentado...

- Ni pensiones públicas ni planes privados, la jubilación pinta muy negra. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (14 Abr 2016)

Citigold, minera australiana, ha firmado un memorando de entendimiento con un consorcio (incluye a empresa India) para adquirir los activos de Bharat Gold Mines (BGML) del Gobierno de la India. Lo curioso del caso es que el activo más importante, las minas de Kolar, se abandonaron en 2001al no ser rentables. 

Citigold and Essel Group plan to resume production at Kolar gold project in India - Energy Business Review


----------



## Crisis Warrior (14 Abr 2016)

A quién pueda interesar.
Así tributa el oro | Capital Radio

Saludos.


----------



## elmerovingio (14 Abr 2016)

Supongo que estas noticias de ZeroHedge os interesarán:

Deutsche Bank Confirms Silver Market Manipulation In Legal Settlement, Agrees To Expose Other Banks

Deutsche Bank Admits It Also Rigged Gold Prices, Agrees To Expose Other Manipulators

Básicamente, Deutsche Bank llega a dos acuerdos extrajudiciales en USA, en los que reconoce que manipuló junto a otros bancos los precios del oro y la plata, y se compromete a pagar una multa y a aportar pruebas incriminatorias del resto de bancos implicados.



PD:

Aquí el acuerdo sobre la manipulación de la plata...









y aquí el del oro...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Por qué los ex imperios tienen grandes reservas de oro? 

- Deutsche llega a un acuerdo por manipular el precio del oro

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2016)

- http://srsroccoreport.com/must-see-chart-death-of-paper-money-vs-gold

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/12942-america-y-la-teoria-del-poder-global

Saludos.


----------



## veismuler (15 Abr 2016)

Para que no se olvide el pasado..noticia del año 2013

El oro cierra su trimestre de mayores caídas en un siglo,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com

Como perspectiva diaria Los futuros del oro para hoy... el soporte en 1.224,60 por onza ...mínimos del 7 de abril.... y una resistencia en 1.245,80 por onza máximos del jueves.

Un saludo a todo quisqui y buenos artículos de todos..gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, veismuler, el Oro anda dentro de su pauta estacional y es que Abril no suele ser un buen mes para el mismo... En lo personal, mientras no pierda los $1194,70 no pasa NADA y, además, con el "mamoneo" existente en las Bolsas, esto puede ir para largo. Yo aconsejaría para el que quiera comprar que espere mejores precios a los actuales y que ahora están en torno a los $1231,90, pero lo haría en este mes y NO en Mayo... Ese último mes suele ser alcista para el Oro.

Y dejo dos enlaces sobre el incremento sin cesar de la Deuda pública y que, en algunos círculos, ya se conoce como la "Deuda gris"... y que es aquella que impide el desarrollo de un país: la pagarán los que sean más jóvenes y la continuarán nuestros hijos y nietos... Mientras, NO se invertirá en el Estado del Bienestar, es decir infraestructuras, hospitales, escuelas, etc. En fin, hasta que la puta "masa" adquiera "conciencia" y se apoye a quienes políticamente puedan plantar "CARA" a un auténtico despropósito... porque vamos listos si tenemos que esperar a "milagros celestiales".

- Vozpópuli - La deuda pública marca un nuevo récord y llega al 100% del PIB en febrero

- Vozpópuli - La deuda pública tardará 20 años en bajar al 60%, exigencia de la Ley de Estabilidad

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Abr 2016)

19 de abril==>" SGE" 
¿El dolar tendrá un fuerte retroceso? ¿Rebote enorme que pondrá fin a la manipulación?
El martes empezaremos a tener sorpresas ...

End of the US Dollar April 19? China plans to launch yuan-denominated gold fix on April 19

---------- Post added 15-abr-2016 at 15:27 ----------

Más madera:

Celebration Of Fire: China to Upend Dollar With Gold In April? -Jim Willie | Silver Doctors


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

"Naranjas de la China" para quienes esperan "soluciones" desde China. Ése país está tan PODRIDO o más que los demás...

- China

Y a la "chita callando" la "hoja de ruta" continua... Y la gente "agilipollada".

- The War On Cash's Final Battlefield-The Bank Branch - Financial Survival NetworkFinancial Survival Network

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Con las naturales reservas dejo esto...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...s-una-falsa-bandera-como-el-edificio-windsor/

Saludos.


----------



## jottasoy (15 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Con las naturales reservas dejo esto...
> 
> - https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...s-una-falsa-bandera-como-el-edificio-windsor/
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias fernandojcg y al resto de personas que enriquecéis nuestra mente.


Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Inteligentes artículos...

- https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.com/2016/04/07/el-hombre-correctamente-socializado/

- Gold Money or Digital Money? | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.


----------



## timi (16 Abr 2016)

interesante programa sobre corrupción y los papeles de panamá ,,,

España: territorio corrupto - Economía Directa 14-4-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(14/04 a las 20:59:38) 01:24:44 11167223 - iVoox

saludos


----------



## kawalimit (16 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo aconsejaría para el que quiera comprar que espere mejores precios a los actuales y que ahora están en torno a los $1231,90, pero lo haría en este mes y NO en Mayo... Ese último mes suele ser alcista para el Oro.



Hola, Fernando.
Sólo por confirmar...¿te refieres a esperar mejores precios *pero no más allá de dos semanas*? Si es así, ¿esperas una diferencia realmente apreciable entre el precio actual del oro, el de las próximas dos semanas y el de Mayo?. ¿O estamos hablando de fluctuaciones de unos pocos dólares?. Te pido disculpas si mis cuestiones te parecen obvias, pero tengo un desconocimiento total al respecto de los análisis "técnicos", tendencias, etc. 

Saludos,


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Abr 2016)

LLEGA EL GRAN DÍA: “””19 DE ABRIL”” 

Shanghai Gold Exchange (SGE), el mayor mercado de oro físico del mundo, empezará a operar en Yuanes por gramo. Son 18 bancos los que participaran de la subasta diaria, dos internacionales ANZ (cuarto banco más grande de Australia) y Standard Bank. 


Aquí os pongo un resumen de lo que indica el siguiente artículo un escenario plausible de lo que puede pasar

When the SGE declares its own gold price next week, the arbitrage battle for gold really begins ~ The Daily Economist


El SGE fijara un precio muy superior a Londres (LBMA Gold Price Fix) y EEUU (COMEX) con lo que desplaza los metales hacia su mercado. Los inversores compran barato Londres y EEUU contratos de oro disponibles y posteriormente venden más caro en el SGE, ganando enormes sumas con la diferencia; esto provoca que en Occidente pueda agotarse el oro, con lo que China tendría el control exclusivo sobre el mercado mundial de oro. En resumen el mercado oriental de oro físico desplazara al occidental de los “papelitos”.


Otro aspecto que reforzaría la posición del SGE respecto de Londres y el COMEX para mineras y refinadores de oro y plata es la manipulación en estos últimos; NO es casualidad que el 14 DE ABRIL se publicara que el Deutsche Bank llegara a un acuerdo por manipular el precio del oro y la plata y colabore con los demandantes. Tampoc que LBMA esté estudiando el aumento de la transparencia en la fijación del precio: Gold Price Fix



Mi conclusión: 

Tal vez no veamos la rápida subida del oro, pero si de las mineras, estas tendrían que empezar a subir con mucha fuerza de lo que han sido estos últimos días a partir del lunes.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2016)

Hola, kawalimit: Lo primero de todo darte la bienvenida al hilo, aunque quizás ya formes parte de esa mayoría "silenciosa" que nos sigue...

Realmente, yo NO soy ningún experto en AT y SÍ entiendo sobre pautas estacionales y Prospectiva aplicada al mundo económico-financiero... Y llevo unos años escribiendo por aquí y esto se ha podido ir comprobando. Eso SÍ, el "timing" es algo que para mí resulta casi "imposible", pero suelo acercarme.

Vamos a tu pregunta concreta: ¿Será Mayo un mes alcista que compense la adquisición de Oro? Pues, en principio, NO lo creo, es decir que en teoría el Oro sería más caro, pero no hablo de una cantidad apreciable en USD. Luego, tenemos que Junio es tradicionalmente también bajista para este MP. Ahora bien, yo ahora mismo tengo la opinión -que no certeza...- de que a partir de Julio de este año habrá ya un punto de inflexión importante en la cotización y al ALZA... Eso no quiere decir que pueda prospeccionar aún si se batirá la resistencia de los $1400 antes de finalizar el presente año.

En cualquier caso, tenéis que tener en cuenta diferentes variables... Me explico: se están viendo fuertes bandazos en los distintos activos y, especialmente, en las Materias Primas y Divisas. Un buen ejemplo de ello lo veis en lo sucedido con el Petróleo en muy pocos meses y lo que te "rondaré morena"... Y en las Divisas se está apreciando cierta debilidad en el Índice del Dólar, aunque de momento sigue siendo alcista...

Aquí quiero hacer un inciso y es que nosotros compramos en Euros, por tanto la cotización del Oro en USD no podemos "desvincularla" así como así... Y esa es una "variable" que se tiene que tener muy en cuenta. Lo digo porque el Índice del Dólar viene subiendo desde Julio de 2011, cuando se encontraba aproximadamente en los 80.47 y ahora está en los 94,68... ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, que las tendencias alcistas en el USD suelen durar entre 6-7 años y ya ha consumido buena parte de su "tiempo" y todavía le quedan lejanos los anteriores máximos relativos de 112,82 marcados en Febrero de 2002. Por tanto, al USD sobre el "papel" le quedan como máximo 1-2 años antes de emprender una nueva caída y que suelen ser abruptas...

Bien, de cumplirse el "guión" habitual en el Índice del Dólar y teniendo en cuenta los "zorros" en que se encuentra el sistema económico-mundial, pues lo NORMAL y LÓGICO es que los MPs experimentasen una fuerte apreciación y que, teóricamente, deberían llevarlos a perforar los anteriores máximos relativos.

Lo que tienes que enttender, kawalimit, que desde aquí podemos explicar unos determinados "parámetros", pero desde luego NO el "timing" más cercano en el tiempo y es que, además, en los MPs los movimientos al alza y a la baja son muy pronunciados. Por ejemplo, los anteriores máximos en el Oro se alcanzaron en un breve espacio de tiempo: $1181 el 1 de Julio de 2010 vs los $1828 del 1 de Agosto de 2011... Por consiguiente, la próxima fase alcista será muy parecida e incluso puede precisar de menos meses para realizarla. Ese es el principal motivo por el que desde aquí abogamos por promediar en el tiempo y teniendo en cuenta que debemos adelantarnos a correr tras los precios... Todo activo bien "fundamentado" se ha de comprar cuando la gente no lo quiere y no al revés, aparte de que en este caso estamos hablando de "otro" tipo de activo y que no debiera ser especulativo.

# Charizato21: Bueno, en breve saldremos de dudas sobre el SGE, pero creo que el Oro a largo plazo va a SUBIR independientemente de ese "nuevo" mercado... Yo es que de los chinos me creo lo que me creo, es decir casi NADA... Y aquí depende ya de la información que manejemos y de su "fiabilidad".

Hay un dato fácil de contrastar y es que tanto China como Rusia hace muy poco tiempo que han "descubierto" el Oro y me refiero a sus Bancos Centrales. Vamos a los datos "fríos": ¿Sabes el Oro que tenían en 2009 esos dos países? Simplemente, es cuestión de restar: En 2015, Rusia tenía 1.437 Toneladas y esa cantidad se ha conseguido añadiendo 813 Toneladas desde 2009. Y China en 2015 tenía 1.778 Toneladas y ha añadido 724 Toneladas desde 2009. Por tanto, la conclusión es muy sencilla: se está esperando ALGO muy FUERTE en el Sistema monetario mundial o, quizás, un gran empeoramiento en la situación Geopolítica mundial...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Abr 2016)

Es increíble el último post de Unai Gaztelumendi, va en la linea de aquellos que piensan que el 19/04 con el SGE en yuanes y entrega física empezará unos nuevos tiempos

Leerlo vale la pena: 

LBMA y COT: reflexiones | Unai Gaztelumendi

---------- Post added 16-abr-2016 at 17:08 ----------

""" 
Premium SGE versus LBMA (el 1ro físico el 2do papel). El físico tiene una prima sobre el papel spot. Los precios divergirán. Y esta divergencia no podrá extinguirse vía más papel LBMA.

"""


----------



## frisch (16 Abr 2016)

Hay noticias esenciales para nuestro día a día que no las publica nadie o, en cualquier caso, nadie de los medios que la mayor parte de la gente lee.

Que al Soria le metan una multa de 700 mil euros (por decir algo), al ciudadano de a pie no le va a cambiar la vida diaria ni un ápice (desengáñese usted). Habrá tenido un poco de circo y la satisfacción de que (parece) han empapelado a un gordo.

Pero hay noticias que sí le cambian la vida diaria al ciudadano de a pie y, éstas, que son las (más) importantes, pasan desapercibidas o no se entera de ellas ni el apuntador.

¿Cómo es posible que una noticia que proviene del Parlamento Europeo (vamos que es la cosa ésa que nos representa a los ciudadanos) no se haga eco de ella nadie (o casi), cuando debiera ser portada en todos los medios?

Es como para hacerse preguntas serias sobre el sistema político bajo cuya bota vivimos. Pero bueno, parece que a nadie interesa. Soria, Panamá, Bertín, Manos no tan Limpias, Mujeres al borde de un ataque de nervios, Cameron, todo ese circo, por lo visto, sacia el hambre y sed de justicia de la gran mayoría que, como es la que gobierna votando, pues nada, más de lo mismo y más que habrá. Esto es vomitivo.

Ayer el Parlamento Europeo adoptó la denominada directiva "Trade Secrets Directive" (Directiva sobre Secretos de Comercio).

Esta directiva (como todas las directivas importantes del Parlamento Europeo) es como leerse el Quijote en inverso, en vez de Quijote, Etojiuq. Vamos que las entiende el equipo redactor y, en cualquier caso, pongo mi mano en el fuego que ningún diputado europeo se la lee de pe a pa (se lee un resumen que le escribe la secre y si la cosa da para más, se lee un segundo resumen un poco menos resumen - por supuesto el resumen viene dado por el grupo parlamentario al que pertenece el diputado - _no sé para qué pagamos a tantos diputados si todos votan lo que dice el Grupo, con 1 basta_). Lo digo en serio ¿Se ha leido alguien alguna vez el texto íntegro de una normativa (de enjundia) del Parlamento Europeo? es como el BOE en sanscrito (que ya es decir).

Bueno, la directiva en cuestión aprobada ayer viene a decir que la información sobre los productos de empresas que pasen contratos con Europa (las grandes, se entiende, las pequeñas y las Pymes juegan en otra liga) está protegida como secreto y cualquier persona que dé publicidad a ello, sin consentimiento de la susodicha empresa, incurre en delito.

El texto de la nota de prensa es sibilino (como siempre está en inglés, en francés y en alemán pero no en español, ni en griego, búlgaro, danés, irlandés, húngaro, italiano, latvio, lituano, maltés, estonio, polaco, holandés, portugués, rumano, eslovaco, esloveno, finlandés ni en sueco).

Nota de prensa

Trade secrets: protecting businesses, safeguarding the right to information

Texto adoptado

Texts adopted - Thursday, 14 April 2016 - Protection of trade secrets against their unlawful acquisition, use and disclosure ***I - P8_TA-PROV(2016)0131

Digo sibilino porque una vez leido el texto, lo cierto (lo de verdad-verdad) es que, por ejemplo, las compañías que venden pesticidas o medicamentos (dos temas que me interesan pero lo mismo puede ser con cualquier cosa) no están obligadas a rendir cuentas (sobre lo que venden) ni a los ciudadanos en general, ni a los agricultores, médicos, enfermos, científicos independientes, ni a nadie que ponga en duda, por ejemplo, las ventajas y beneficios del glifosato, más conocido por Roundup de Monsanto.

A partir de ahora, además, si a alguien se le ocurre decir algo sobre los peligros de este o aquel herbicida o sobre los medicamentos anti acidez gástrica que joden los riñones, pura y simplemente lo pueden empapelar.

Menos mal que a la plebe nos queda la ilusión de, a lo mejor, poder ver un día a la Fanta y su marido pasar por el pórtico de una cárcel.

_Edito para decir que la directiva ha sido adoptada por el Parlamento y que todavía queda la esperanza, por la presión de los ciudadanos, que el Consejo de Ministros no la ratifique dentro de un mes de reloj. Después, pues ya está._


----------



## Sacaroso (16 Abr 2016)

Me ha hecho gracia lo de "dándolo todo" de Unai:
"Preocupa el hecho que los Hedgies dándolo todo solo han conseguido llevar la plata a poco más de 16USD/Oz."


----------



## Pedernal (16 Abr 2016)

Fricsh, puede que lo que comentas sea que estén adecuando la legislación europea al futuro TTIP? 
Lo que esta claro que con leyes así las multinacionales serán más poderosas que los estados. 
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (16 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Fricsh, puede que lo que comentas sea que estén adecuando la legislación europea al futuro TTIP?
> Lo que esta claro que con leyes así las multinacionales serán más poderosas que los estados.
> Un saludo



Por supuesto. Ya lo son _de facto_. Ahora se les está dando la cobertura legal de ni más ni menos que la Unión Europea para evitar que a algún pardillo se le cruce la peregrina idea de quejarse porque resulta que siendo científico ha descubierto que el producto tal es venenoso.

El tema está en que una vez que una multinacional ha pasado contrato para vender X en la Unión Europea ya no se le puede pedir cuentas sobre lo que vende (_edito: porque es secreto_)

La pregunta es: ¿Existen controles independientes en la Unión Europea para hacer un estudio pormenorizado sobre la inocuidad del producto X?
Pues no. ¿Por qué digo que no? Pues por la misma razón que hace dos semanas se ha desvelado el escándalo (serie 4567DFZ) del conchabeo de las farmacéuticas y los médicos en los Hospitales Públicos de la République Française. Los Lobbies son los que mandan y financian. Sin ellos, y de acuerdo con lo que ellos argumentan, usted y yo ni comeríamos.


----------



## kawalimit (16 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kawalimit: Lo primero de todo darte la bienvenida al hilo, aunque quizás ya formes parte de esa mayoría "silenciosa" que nos sigue...
> 
> Realmente, yo NO soy ningún experto en AT y SÍ entiendo sobre pautas estacionales y Prospectiva aplicada al mundo económico-financiero... Y llevo unos años escribiendo por aquí y esto se ha podido ir comprobando. Eso SÍ, el "timing" es algo que para mí resulta casi "imposible", pero suelo acercarme.
> 
> ...



Impresionante respuesta, Fernandojgc. Muchas gracias!! Los que somos neófitos en estas lides agradecemos infinitamente explicaciones de este calibre. Pensaré en comprar un par de onzas en estas semanas.

Y gracias por la bienvenida; efectivamente, llevo unos meses leyendo burbuja.info desde las sombras y hace ya varias semanas descubrí éste y otros hilos similiares (que son los culpables de que, al final, me haya registrado )


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Abr 2016)

Hola, kawalimit: Gracias por la parte que me toca, pero entenderá que después de tanto tiempo en el "mundo de la canción" algo queda... Bien, tampoco tome al pié de la letra lo que solemos comentar por aquí, a fin de cuentas no dejan de ser simples opiniones, más o menos formadas, pero opiniones... SÍ, que le aconsejaría que "reflexionase" sobre el formato a elegir en el Oro: yo prefiero la moneda más pequeña: Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc., aunque siempre se puede tener alguna pieza "grande" tipo Krugerrand o 50 Pesos mexicanos. Resumiendo: monedas que hayan tenido la consideración de "dinero" y que siempre podamos argumentar que pertenecen a nuestra "colección" numismatica. Y también "reflexione" del porqué de acuerdo a lo que he escrito hace poco en otro hilo de este foro. Concretamente, en el post nº 28...

- www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/764845-comprar-oro-plata-refugio-parar-3.html

Saludos.

Edito: Ya que no deja enlazarlo, se trata del hilo "Comprar oro/plata como valor refugio ¿cuándo parar? Post nº 28.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

En la línea que comentaba el amigo frisch...

- ROBERT DE NIRO DENUNCIA PÃšBLICAMENTE LA CONEXIÃ“N ENTRE ALGUNAS VACUNAS Y EL AUTISMO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y mucho ¡Ojo! a los países que salen en este listado... Nos da una VISIÓN muy nítida de la DIMENSIÓN que "esto" puede tener...

- The Seven Countries Most Vulnerable To A Debt Crisis

Saludos.


----------



## morgat (17 Abr 2016)

*¡Qué viene el helicóptero!*

Pues eso...

¿Qué implica que los bancos centrales nos regalen dinero "desde un helicóptero"?


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Abr 2016)

Curiosidades:
UNO
En artículo de ayer de ZeroHedge” China abraza Oro con antelación a la era post-dólar”

China Embraces Gold In Advance Of Post-Dollar Era | Zero Hedge

hacen un “review” repaso histórico de lo comentado ampliamente en este foro: que China tiene una estrategia basada en oro para desafiar la hegemonía del dólar EEUU y aumentar su poder en el ámbito de las finanzas mundiales, 

Lo que me sorprende es el volumen, dicen que el banco central de China acumula cerca de 4.000 toneladas de oro.

DOS:

Respecto de la noticia de la manipulación del precio del oro y la plata por Deutsche Bank, me sorprende:
1-	Que en la demanda no formen parte JP Morgan, ni Goldman Sachs; sólo bancos europeos y suizos (Deutsche Bank, HSBC Holdings Plc, Bank of Nova Scotia y UBS AG) 
2-	Que se llegue a un acuerdo, es decir pagarán los accionistas, que no haya responsables . 


TRES 

Creo que va haber subida de las mineras provocado por la entrada del SGE en yuanes, pero ya he comentado varias veces que la fundamentación de mis predicciones es nula, es una intuición, en fin… he encontrado un enlace interesante sobre potencial de las mineras si suben los precios oro y plata, en el cual indican dos ETF’s con enorme recorrido GDXJ (mineras de oro) y SIL (mineras de plata) pero el que redacta el artículo indica ¿Dónde se están las acciones que superaran estos ETF?

Muestra un listado de mineras, oro y plata, con una variable de riesgo que lo hace muy interesante:


The 20 Best Risk/Reward High Return Gold & Silver Mining Stocks. | Seeking Alpha


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Abr 2016)

El artículo es del 5 de enero. Ya ha habido algunas que han doblado su valor incluso más. En la web de Spockm contemplan que el gdxj haga techo sobre 45 dólares a finales de mayo y luego corrija. A finales de año sobre 70 dólares. 
En cuanto a China... El SGE por narices tiene que destronar a la LBMA. Supongo que lo hará poco a poco pero el físico acabará con la estafa del papel... Y más ahora con las Oz por contrato en máximos históricos. 

Saludos!


----------



## amador (17 Abr 2016)

El Robert de Niro es un gran actor que admiro, pero a veces la gente se mete a farolero y la caga.

Sembrar la duda de que una vacuna provoque autismo (además con pruebas que se demostraron manipuladas) es condenar a muchos niños a la muerte porque sus irresponsables padres no los vacunaron después de ver un documental.

Hay cosas que no se pueden permitir apelando a la libertad de expresión cuando se sabe que van a tener consecuencias trágicas.

Feliz domingo 

P.D. Autism rates continued to rise in Japan after the discontinuation of the MMR vaccine, which disproves any large-scale effect of vaccination.
Andy Coghlan (3 March 2005). "Autism rises despite MMR ban in Japan". New Scientist.





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> En la línea que comentaba el amigo frisch...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kovaliov (17 Abr 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Curiosidades:
> UNO
> En artículo de ayer de ZeroHedge” China abraza Oro con antelación a la era post-dólar”
> 
> ...




No sale MGN


----------



## frisch (17 Abr 2016)

No es oro todo lo que reluce.

Ausbanc un fraude consentido por la banca | Ataque al poder


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Entiendo que antes de formular según qué opiniones hay que informarse bien sobre un tema, es decir ver las dos "caras" de un mismo asunto... Lo digo porque esto NO es algo exclusivo que haya fomentado Robert de Niro y lleva bastantes años en el "candelero". Para una mejor información, aconsejo entrar en el enlace que hay al final del artículo y que es del "Dailymail"... Además, en la prensa anglosajona el tema está causando mucho revuelo y Robert de Niro está siendo apoyada por mucha gente importante y entre ella hay un miembro de la familia Kennedy...

Por otro lado, hay algo que es evidente y es que Robert de Niro dice: "Yo, como padre de un niño, que tiene autismo, quiero saber la verdad." Y "equivocado" o no, tiene todo el DERECHO a expresarse así y a realizar todo aquello que le ayude a salir de dudas...

Está claro que a Robert de Niro, y más a estas alturas, NO le hace falta ninguna publicidad gratuita... 

Y, en lo personal, NO tengo ninguna toma de posición al respecto y es que NO tengo conocimientos sobre el tema para poder pronunciarme. Por tanto, en este caso, me he limitado a divulgar una noticia que me ha parecido interesante y que forma parte de mi particular "línea".

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Abr 2016)

Bueno, está claro que el tema de las vacunas trae tela.
El problema de las vacunas son los añadidos que se les ponen para crear el cultivo idóneo para que tengan efecto.

Desde 1920, uno de los aditivos más utilizados es el aluminio.

Hasta ahí todo bien.

El problema es que en el cuerpo humano no hay aluminio, luego no se sabe qué coñó hace el cuerpo humano para reabsorver el aluminio, si lo transforma en chuletas de buey añejo o lo asimila tal cual. 94 años han pasado y, ahora sí, se sabe que el aluminio sigue ahí y sigue siendo un elemento extraño en el cuerpo humano. Una cosa es que te pongan una rótula de titanio (que también es un elemento extraño en la composición del cuerpo humano). Otra cosa es que te metan aluminio en la sangre.

Vamos, que yo tampoco soy un entendido pero ahí están los datos.

La teoría (y práctica) anti-vacunas (por los aditivos que contienen) es algo que muchos entendidos (científicos, médicos, biólogos) serios defienden.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: La suerte que tengo en mi trabajo es que me permite estar en contacto con profesionales de primera fila de muchos ámbitos y, entre ellos, hay médicos e investigadores que trabajan para la industria farmacéutica. Bien, aunque son minoría, hay muchos que me han comentado lo que tú indicas en tu post. Y ya digo que yo NO entiendo de este tema, pero de "pequeño" me enseñaron a "escuchar" y luego con los años he aprendido a "pensar" por mí mismo...

# Charizato21: 

- SÍ, China tiene 4.000 Toneladas de Oro y yo 800... Vamos, los únicos datos que podemos contrastar son los que declara el propio Banco Central de China y que son los que son... También podría tener menos de lo declarado... ¿No? En fin, hay mucho revuelo sobre lo que pueda tener o no China, pero bastante o mucha de esa especulación procede de medios interesados, es decir relacionados con la industria vendedora de MPs. Que a estas alturas de la película, a mí nadie me va a vender la "moto" en este tema y del que SÍ entiendo. Otra cosa es que ande "equivocado", pero vamos primero tendrán que demostrarmelo con datos y no con "cuentos"...

Te falta información, Charizato21: El pasado año, la Comisión de la Competencia de Suiza puso en marcha una investigación contra siete bancos por manipular el precio del Oro y otros MPs. Se trata de Deutsche Bank, HSBC, Barclays, Morgan Stanley, UBS, Julius Baer y Mitsui.

Y también hay otra en marcha por el mismo asunto en los EE.UU. contra Deutsche Bank, Goldman Sachs, HSBC, Bank of Nova Scotia, Barclays, Crédit Suisse, JP Morgan, Société Génerale, Standard Bank y UBS.

Y otra sumario también está en marcha en los Estados Unidos contra Goldman Sachs, HSBC y el grupo químico alemán BASF. En ese caso por manipulación de los precios en el Platino y el Paladio.

¿Alguien duda aún de que existe manipulación en los precios de los MPs?

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (17 Abr 2016)

Y esa manipulación del precio del oro por los bancos ¿Es para que suba de valor o baje de valor?


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2016)

Hombre, crufel, está claro que es para deprimir los precios... Eso no quita para que cuando "interese" puedan tomar la posición contraria. A fin de cuentas, estos "pollos" SIEMPRE procuran estar del lado "correcto" del mercado y para estar ahí primero hay que MANIPULAR lo que haga falta... Algo tan viejo como desde que el "hombre" existe...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2016)

Curioso...

- Blog de ReyMidas - Finanzas Personales - Bolsa Acciones -Trading - Mercados: Revelan la receta de Newton para hacer oro con otros metales

Je,je,je... igual los chinos han dado con la "receta"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Abr 2016)

Era totalmente previsible... Pronto oleremos a "cuerno quemado"...

- No Deal: Doha Talks End Without Agreement | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/geoestrategia/12981-un-gran-cinturon-para-una-guerra

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Abr 2016)

Hola frisch, fernando:

Sigo con entusiasmo este foro y aprendo mucho de los enlaces y de vuestras opiniones. En temas de oro y económicos poco puedo aportar, salvo algún enlace interesante que encuentro y os transmito.

En temas científicos, ya es otra cosa. No es el tema principal de este foro, pero sale algunas veces relacionado.

En estos casos, por mi formación científica, me cuesta callarme los errores que yo creo que se cometen algunas veces. Creo que es el espíritu de este foro, pero a veces, me da la impresión, por la forma de contestar, de que no son bien recibidos.

Para temas científicos, hay que aportar datos científicos y seguir un método científico. No vale, yo oí, fulano dijo, o el Daily Mail dijo, ... o los aditivos tal y cual ... o acusar de que no te has informado bastante ...

Gracias al método científico, se ha avanzado en muchos campos, y ponerlo en duda sin pruebas es un gran error.

En mi email, os puse una referencia científica "clarísima" de las muchas que hay. Al prohibirse la vacuna de la discordia en Japón, los casos de Autismo aumentaron. Por tanto, la causa del aumento del autismo hay que buscarla en otro sitio.

Os pongo otra CLARISIMA, con un estudio comparado de hermanos.

http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=2275444

Precisamente con vacunas como la triple vírica u otras tradicionales, los laboratorios no ganan el grueso de su dinero, luego esa teoría de la conspiración y ocultación de los laboratorios no tiene tampoco sentido.

Obviamente, no nos podemos fiar de todo lo que digan las farmacéuticas, puesto que son empresas con ánimo de lucro, y desmedido en algunos casos, como la vacuna de la hepatitis C, o el negocio de la vacuna de la gripe A. Pero poner en duda la eficiencia de una vacuna muy necesaria, es casi un "crimen", no un derecho a la libertad de expresión. 

Entiendo que un padre dolido, con medios en la industria del cine decida hacer un documental como rabieta personal. Pero es eso, "una rabieta". Y debe ser censurado porque atenta a la salud pública. Porque la gente le da mucho valor a lo que diga un famoso actor, aunque sea "parte dolida" y no tenga formación científica.

No quería contestar a este tema, pero he pensado que si ayuda a que alguien no deje de vacunar a su hijo valdría la pena.

Un saludo







frisch dijo:


> Bueno, está claro que el tema de las vacunas trae tela.
> El problema de las vacunas son los añadidos que se les ponen para crear el cultivo idóneo para que tengan efecto.
> 
> Desde 1920, uno de los aditivos más utilizados es el aluminio.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2016)

Hola, amador: Tus opiniones, al igual que la de la mayor parte de los que intervienen, son SIEMPRE bien recibidas, a fin de cuentas la verdad "objetiva" es algo que, en lo personal, suelo poner en duda... a no ser que esté muy convencido y ahí entran los conocimientos que se tengan sobre el tema en discusión. Ahora mismo, NO es el caso, pues mi formación está en otros terrenos y muy alejados de éste.

Eso SÍ, me reitero en que conozco a personal relacionado con la Medicina y de la investigación en la industria farmacéutica y, la verdad, en ocasiones me explican cosas que te hacen dudar sobre lo que nos "venden"... e imagino que tú sabrás más que yo acerca de esto y que, de alguna manera, también admites en tu comentario.

Respecto a lo que está promocionando Robert de Niro, NO considero que sea ningún "crimen", ni mucho menos... y SÍ que forma parte de su derecho a la "libertad de expresión". En la práctica, amador, ¿tú crees que va a influir mucho en la decisión de las personas que se hayan decidido vacunarse, ya sean ellos, sus hijos, etc.? Pues, va a ser que NO... Por ejemplo, yo si tengo que viajar a según qué países optaré por unas determinadas vacunas que se han demostrado necesarias, al menos para aquellos que son ajenos a determinados espacios geográficos... Ahora bien, de la Gripe NO me voy a poner ni una... porque manda huevos el "gripazo" que pillé la última vez que me la puse, pero estoy hablando de mí... Y SÍ, ya sé que dicen que eso no es más que un "mito", pero yo sé lo que viví y eso es lo que me importa, ni más ni menos...

Bueno, amador, no creo que nuestras respuestas puedan considerarse "ofensivas" y menos con alguien que se caracteriza por sus buenas maneras, por tanto no creo que las debas considerar así. Además, fíjate en que no se ha personalizado y a mí no me duelen prendas a la hora de encarar a alguien y en estos años se ha podido comprobar en estos hilos... Por tanto, lo has de ver como opiniones "generalistas" y que, desde luego, ya indican que no tienen un aval formativo en este tema.

En fin, espero seguir leyendo tus aportaciones y, evidentemente, estamos por aquí para también contrastar opiniones que unas veces nos gustarán y otras no...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Abr 2016)

Buenas tardes Amador,

En primer lugar, agradecer tu comentario y el enlace que indicas.

Podría indicar una serie de enlaces serios que dicen todo lo contrario (no en concreto sobre el tema del autismo y la triple viral) pero sí sobre el problema de los aditivos en las vacunas.

No lo hago porque para nada es mi intención polemizar, sobre todo, cuando yo mismo no tengo una opinión definitiva al respecto.

Curiosamente, la conclusión a la que llego es que, hoy en día, a pesar de la profusión de conocimientos y medios de darlos a conocer, cada vez estamos más sumidos (o por lo menos yo) en la confusión.

De verdad, con un canto en los dientes me daría si pudiera volver a aquellos tiempos en los que lo que decía el Ministerio de Salud o la sacrosanta FDA iba a misa y, poder confiar, era algo que no es que se cuestionara sino que a nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza que organismos tan serios pudieran estar manipulados, conchabados o tocados por otras razones que la salud de los ciudadanos. Hoy en día, pues, sin llegar a ser conspiranoico (término, que al igual que el de religión, me hace mucha gracia ácida porque gente que ha conspirado y gente que desvelado las conspiraciones, siempre ha habido) uno dispone de datos como para saber que no siempre el obejtivo es preservar la salud de los ciudadanos.

En cualquier caso, me alegro de que no te hayas cortado y hayas puesto ese enlace porque está muy bien saber qué es lo que dicen unos y otros.


----------



## AlfRom (18 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> En mi email, os puse una referencia científica "clarísima" de las muchas que hay. Al prohibirse la vacuna de la discordia en Japón, los casos de Autismo aumentaron. Por tanto, la causa del aumento del autismo hay que buscarla en otro sitio.



Veamos lo que realmente ocurrió en Japon:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1469-7610.2005.01425.x/epdf

_"...due to a high frequency of reports of aseptic meningitis, a suspected side effect of the mumps vaccine (Urabe strain), the (MMR) program was terminated in April 1993. Subsequently, only *monovalent vaccines were administered*. "_​
Es decir, Japón elimina la vacuna triple MMR y la sustituye por *tres vacunas monovalentes* a partir de 1993. El riesgo de 3 inyecciones - que acarrean dos exposiciones extra a los adyuvantes - lógicamente es mayor que el riesgo de una inyección única de triple MMR.

Por tanto el aumento espectacular de autismo en Japón solo confirma que más vacunas => mas autismo y no lo contrario, que es lo que pretende usted.



amador dijo:


> Os pongo otra CLARISIMA, con un estudio comparado de hermanos.
> 
> JAMA Network | JAMA | Autism Occurrence by MMR Vaccine Status Among US Children With Older Siblings With and Without Autism



Este paper es un excelente ejemplo de "sesgo de selección" que ilustra perfectamente la mala ciencia que se ha enquistado en la industria de las vacunas.

Los padres que ya tienen un hijo autista son mas sensibes a los signos de retraso y menos propensos a vacunar. Lo que ocurrió es que dichos padres habían detectado el autismo de forma temprana añadiendo cientos - si no miles - de casos a la muestra etiquetada como "autismo en ausencia de vacunacion". 

Los autores, aun admitiendo este sesgo, lo descartan como "no significativo" sin explicar sus razones. De hecho la tasa de vacunación en su muestra fue entre un 4% y un 14% menor que la media nacional, con lo cual el sesgo de selección basta para explicar el 100% de los resultados.

Para colmo, el estudio descarta a niños con convulsiones y alergias a las vacunas, circunstacias ambas que se correlacionan con el autismo. En este estudio, la eliminación de factores de confusión y la selección de resultados a conveniencia están separados por una línea muy fina, por decirlo de forma suave.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (18 Abr 2016)

Goldtent TA Paradise » Spock hola buenas tardes. Os dejo una de las mineras que, a pesar de estar casi planas hoy parece haber despertado de golpe. Es de lo poco que publica spock fuera de su web. 
Saludos!


----------



## crufel (18 Abr 2016)

¿Qué opináis de los Krugerrands de 1/10 . ¿Es mejor comprar cinco 1/10 0 dos 1/4? ¿Veis al krugerrand con más aceptación internacional hoy día que los Soberanos? Me refiero a un MadMax day o a la venta en la numismática de la esquina.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Abr 2016)

Sobre el tema vacunas, cada uno tiene su experiencia. Mi primer post en burbuja fue precisamente respecto a la gripe A. Mi experiencia "profesional" respecto a la farmaindustria:



> Hola foreros,
> 
> hace 5 años aproximadamente, estuve trabajando haciendo encuestas telefonicas para la farmaindustria. El objetivo del estudio de mercado, realizado a nivel europeo, era ver que motiva a la gente a la hora de vacunarse. Habia muchas preguntas relacionadas con la vacuna de la gripe que, desgraciadamente, no recuerdo exactamente, salvo que se interesaban por el perfil de persona que se vacunaba de la gripe. De las preguntas que si que recuerdo porque me llamaron mucho la atencion son las siguientes:
> 
> ...



Aun asi, basta con aceptar la verdad de la medicina oficial para ver que hay (muchas) cosas que no encajan y que dejan claro que el negocio va por encima de la salud. 
Por ejemplo, la vacuna de la gripe siendo un virus que muta cada año, es imposible que se pueda preveer de antemano la mutacion del virus, ni que cepa de las diferentes que existen (y que cada una de ellas muta) va a ser la que cause la gripe ese año. Con dos dedos de frente se puede ver que la vacuna de la gripe es una ESTAFA (y con tres dedos, se puede ver que el resto tambien lo es)

Desgraciadamente, tambien tengo experiencia personal mas dolorosa: ver como un sobrino paso de decir papa, mama agua y algunas palabras mas, a hacer ruidos repetitivos despues de recibir la hexavalente. Casi tres años despues sigue sin hablar.

No suelo creerme la verdad oficial, pero el caso de las vacunas no veo mas que una estafa que ha arruinado la salud de mucha gente. Hay muchos hilos al respecto en temas calientes, dejemos este hilo libre de vacunas 

Saludos.

Dejo este grfico para reconducir el tema:







No se si el grafico se refiere a oro fisico o si tambien cuentan el oro-papel como si fuese fisico. En cualquier caso, nadamos en papel y pese a que el oro supone una cantidad ridicula frente al resto de activos, es suficiente para que la oferta no cubra la demanda... mientras aguante el chiringuito..


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los Krugerrands de 1/10 . ¿Es mejor comprar cinco 1/10 0 dos 1/4? ¿Veis al krugerrand con más aceptación internacional hoy día que los Soberanos? Me refiero a un MadMax day o a la venta en la numismática de la esquina.



por precio/gramo_puro en compra mejor cuanto más grandes. 

El krugerrand para mí es de las mejores monedas tanto por ser muy conocida y apreciada como por el contenido de cobre añadido que protege bien la moneda al igual que los soberanos, las de 24k no me gustan tanto por ser blandas y deteriorarse más fácilmente. 
.


----------



## fff (18 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los Krugerrands de 1/10 . ¿Es mejor comprar cinco 1/10 0 dos 1/4? ¿Veis al krugerrand con más aceptación internacional hoy día que los Soberanos? Me refiero a un MadMax day o a la venta en la numismática de la esquina.



Que poco os gusta leer y pensar...

El krugerrand tiene mucha aceptación y es muy conocida. 
Pero tiene un problema es formato grande.
Que no pasa nada por tener formato grande, pero... no es más *discreto *un tamaño pequeño? Un 20FF, un soberano, una alfonsina...

Lo único que teneis que tener muy claro y es fundamental: *comprad a alguien que sepa de monedas*, que entienda de monedas, porque esa persona se va a preocupar y será un gran filtro, de que no os cuelen ninguna falsa.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los Krugerrands de 1/10 . ¿Es mejor comprar cinco 1/10 0 dos 1/4? ¿Veis al krugerrand con más aceptación internacional hoy día que los Soberanos? Me refiero a un MadMax day o a la venta en la numismática de la esquina.



Tengo dos y parecen los botones de un traje de bautizo de un bebé...los pones al lado de un Kruger de los de verdad y parece una coña de moneda, pero bueno, es para lo que es.

Yo para comprar 1/10, por poco más te puedes ir a un vreneli o 20F como te comenta fff, incluso hay bastantes monedas de 3 gramos como 1 ducado, 10 marcos...a mi las monedas de 1/10 de OZ realmente creo que son interesantes si las consigues sin alejarse mucho del precio de cotización del oro momento, si no, salen muy caras.

En cuanto al tema de las vacunas, lo podemos aunar a la laguna de magna ignorancia social que se llena a diario, como si los repetidores de telefonía son perjudiciales, el agua en botellas de plástico, el humo de los buses urbanos, el buceo autónomo, las radiografías y TACs, la coca cola...y un sin fin de pequeñas grandes cosas que siempre siembran duda y sobre las que se ha escrito a favor y en contra durante mucho tiempo, pero sin concluir nada al 100%

Un saludo a todos, y muchas gracias por todo el material que vais aportando, poco a poco voy leyendo lo que puedo, y dentro de lo que puedo, es interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2016)

Hola, fff: Bueno, ya sabes lo que pienso al respecto y es que SIEMPRE he aconsejado priorizar a las monedas "pequeñas" y que hayan tenido la consideración de dinero, pero tampoco veo "incompatibilidad" con tener algún formato más "grande" como puede ser el Krugerrand o los 50 Pesos Mexicanos... 

Como bien dices, hay que "pensar" y adaptarnos a nuestra situación económica personal y al futuro con el que nos podemos "enfrentar"... Por tanto, hay que tener claro lo de los "formatos" y el margen de maniobra que tendríamos en según qué situaciones. Y hace poco escribí sobre este tema en relación con la actual situación que se vive en Venezuela y ahí vemos que el formato "pequeño" tiene mucho más a "ganar"... Peroooo también puede darse el caso de alguien con "pasta" y que decida moverse rápidamente a determinados "lugares", ya sea Suiza o vete a saber, y en ese caso el formato "grande" puede resultar más interesante. En el fondo, se trata de "pensar" y ver de qué "cartera" disponemos...

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (18 Abr 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo dos y parecen los botones de un traje de bautizo de un bebé...los pones al lado de un Kruger de los de verdad y parece una coña de moneda, pero bueno, es para lo que es.
> 
> Yo para comprar 1/10, por poco más te puedes ir a un vreneli o 20F como te comenta fff, incluso hay bastantes monedas de 3 gramos como 1 ducado, 10 marcos...a mi las monedas de 1/10 de OZ realmente creo que son interesantes si las consigues sin alejarse mucho del precio de cotización del oro momento, si no, salen muy caras.
> 
> ...



Sería para tener cubierto ese aspecto de monedas pequeñas. Había pensado en comprar en un sitio como Degussa. ¿Qué tal veis sus precios? A veces los veo mejores que lo que piden (que no digo que consigan) algunos conforeros. Al ser tienda supongo que es fiable en cuanto a autenticidad. ¿No?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2016)

Hola, crufel: Hay un hilo de compra y venta entre foreros y que funciona de maravilla, además con precios más competitivos que la tienda que citas. Y si lo que quieres es tienda algunos de ellos ya la tienen (mundofila, fran69, necho...).

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Sería para tener cubierto ese aspecto de monedas pequeñas. Había pensado en comprar en un sitio como Degussa. ¿Qué tal veis sus precios? A veces los veo mejores que lo que piden (que no digo que consigan) algunos conforeros. Al ser tienda supongo que es fiable en cuanto a autenticidad. ¿No?



Monedas de oro Krugerrand

no te compliques por poca cosa.
.


----------



## crufel (18 Abr 2016)

Vidar dijo:


> Monedas de oro Krugerrand
> 
> no te compliques por poca cosa.
> .



Es que Degussa es más barato y no se si tiene algo que envidiarle. Si es así, me lo comentáis, que no lo se. 

Monedas de Oro - Oro


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo una selección de noticias...

- www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/world/mi...mic-fallout-if-congress-passes-9-11-bill.html

- Gold is the spectre haunting our monetary system

- UNA ESPUMA MISTERIOSA CUBRE UNA CIUDAD JAPONESA TRAS EL TERREMOTO EN JAPÓN |

- APARECE UNA MISTERIOSA LUZ EN EL CIELO DE ECUADOR DURANTE EL TERREMOTO |

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (18 Abr 2016)

El oro, arma modelo de la guerra financiera del siglo XXI - Guillermo Barba

Ayer el afamado analista económico-financiero estadounidense James Rickards, publicó en The Telegraph un interesante artículo titulado Gold is the spectre haunting our monetary system. En él, inicia recordando que durante todo un siglo las élites han trabajado para tratar de eliminar al oro tanto ideológica como físicamente del sistema monetario. No es casualidad.

El metal precioso estorba a los ideólogos inflacionistas que, hasta la fecha, siguen causando un enorme daño a la economía global en personajes influyentes como Paul Krugman.

Rickards marca el inicio de los ataques al oro en 1914, con la entrada del Reino Unido a la Primera Guerra Mundial. A pesar de las presiones para que abandonara la convertibilidad de la libra en el metal precioso, la mantuvo, y gracias a ello –recuerda- la Casa Morgan organizo créditos con los que este país pudo financiarse hasta que Estados Unidos entró al conflicto.

Subraya que el Banco de Inglaterra se encargó de desalentar el canje de billetes por oro. Los soberanos británicos –las monedas áureas más conocidas-, fueron retiradas de la circulación y convertidas en lingotes de 400 onzas, lo que limitó la tenencia del metal precioso a los muy ricos y la confinó a las grandes bóvedas.

Rickards continúa haciendo un recuento sobre la criminalización de la tenencia de oro en Estados Unidos en 1933, el cierre de la ventanilla de convertibilidad con el dólar en 1971 y su desmonetización por el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) en 1973.

Pese a ello, advierte, el oro insiste en tener “un asiento en la mesa monetaria.” Es cierto. Desde 2010, por primera vez en este siglo los bancos centrales se convirtieron en compradores netos de lingotes. Aquí hemos hecho énfasis en cómo países “rebeldes” al sistema del dólar continúan acumulando oro en grandes cantidades, en especial China y Rusia.

Al respecto, el también autor del best-seller “Currency Wars” señala que el renovado atractivo del oro se debe a que en algunos casos, los bancos centrales se están cubriendo de la inflación del dólar. “China tiene 3.2 billones de dólares en reservas, más de la mitad de los cuales está denominada en dólares, en su mayoría bonos del Tesoro estadounidense. El dólar no tiene un mejor amigo que China, debido a que su riqueza la mantiene en dólares. Aun así, la inflación se asoma. China no puede deshacerse de sus bonos del Tesoro; el mercado de bonos es profundo, pero no tan profundo”, explicó.

Agrega que si la venta de treasuries fuese percibida como una amenaza para los intereses de Washington, el presidente podría congelar las cuentas chinas con una simple orden. Los chinos lo saben de sobra, y ante la montaña de deuda que Estados Unidos tiene encima de más de 19 billones de dólares, temen con razón que su salida será la de destruir el valor del billete verde.

Rickards señala que en respuesta a ello, la solución china es comprar oro. De este modo, “si la inflación del dólar emerge, las tenencias chinas de bonos del Tesoro se devaluarán, pero el precio en dólares de su oro subirá. Una gran reserva de oro es una diversificación prudente. Los motivos de Rusia son geopolíticos. El oro es el arma modelo para las guerras financieras del siglo XXI”, sentencia en el artículo.

Asimismo, otros países continúan adquiriendo el metal anticipando un derrumbe del sistema monetario global. Jim recuerda que durante los últimos 100 años ese sistema ha colapsado tres veces, en 1922, 1944 y 1971, y aunque nadie sabe cuándo volverán a cambiar las reglas del juego, da por hecho que así será.

Considera que las únicas bases para un nuevo sistema global están en los Derechos Especiales de Giro del FMI y el oro. Subestima la típica objeción de que “no hay suficiente oro” para soportar el sistema financiero, a la que responde que sí hay, todo es cuestión de precio. No hay duda.

Por ejemplo, calcula que tomando como base el agregado monetario M1 de China, la Eurozona y Estados Unidos, con un respaldo de 40 por ciento en oro, el precio sería de 10 mil dólares la onza. Suficiente dice, para que sea sostenible.

Rickards concluye que en lo que se refiere a las élites monetarias, se debe atender a lo que hacen, no a lo que dicen. Esto porque de sobra es conocido cómo atacan al oro en cada oportunidad –desde la academia, los medios predominantes de comunicación, etc.-, pero lo cierto es que siguen acumulándolo y preparándose para el día en que éste determine el asiento que tendrán en la inevitable reforma del sistema. La suerte del dólar, está echada.


----------



## AlfRom (18 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los Krugerrands de 1/10 . ¿Es mejor comprar cinco 1/10 0 dos 1/4? ¿Veis al krugerrand con más aceptación internacional hoy día que los Soberanos? Me refiero a un MadMax day o a la venta en la numismática de la esquina.



Los Kruger, Maple, Philharmonik etc. mejor se adquieren en formato de onza. Las fracciones están plagadas por enormes comisiones.

Para fracciones la mejor opción son las monedas históricas como Vrenelis, Napoleones, Sovereigns y 10 Gulden de gran aceptación y que conllevan una comisión normal.


----------



## Vidar (18 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Es que Degussa es más barato y no se si tiene algo que envidiarle. Si es así, me lo comentáis, que no lo se.
> 
> Monedas de Oro - Oro



ok, 

Degussa Metales Preciosos, S.L.
C/ Velázquez, 2
28001 Madrid

España, 

pensaba que ibas a pedir a Suiza :o

.


----------



## amador (18 Abr 2016)

Hola fernandojcg

Obviamente tú pareces una persona inteligente y probablemente sopesarías los beneficios/riesgos de una vacuna y vacunarías a tu hijo de enfermedades potencialmente graves o mortales. O lo mismo para ti mismo si vas a un país de riesgo como comentas en tu post.

Pero hay mucha gente más ignorante, que ve que un actor famoso dice que puede ser malo y deja de vacunar a sus hijos de todo sin plantearse nada más.

Creo que en USA han estado acertados de cara a proteger al menor, que no puede decidir por si mismo si vacunarse o no, y tener la mala suerte de tener un padre irresponsable. 

La vacunación obligatoria es un tema que se ha tratado a veces por los estados, aunque no se ha llegado a ello. No parece necesario con una buena información, pero dejar hacer publicidad irresponsable en contra es muy distinto. Dejas a los menores desprotegidos.

Pero bueno, es un tema delicado que entra más en el campo de las leyes.

Alfrom, lo de que volver a 3 separadas incrementa el riesgo no vale. Eso ya se hacía antes. Precisamente se criticaba que el problema venía de la mezcla de las 3 y eso se ha demostrado falso.

Sobre los datos estadísticos del segundo artículo, te equivocas Alfrom, pero creo que ya es excesivo llevar este tema más adelante en el foro con detalles estadísticos. Sería más propio de un hilo médico. Además, he leído tus opiniones en otros foros sobre el tratamiento del Cancer y descalificas otros artículos de la misma forma.

Si crees que un artículo está mal o contiene errores estadísticos, puedes enviar otro a la revista argumentándolo, será revisado por pares y si estás en lo cierto te lo publicarán. Gracias a este método científico se avanza en la ciencia y nos ha funcionado muy bien.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto a lo que está promocionando Robert de Niro, NO considero que sea ningún "crimen", ni mucho menos... y SÍ que forma parte de su derecho a la "libertad de expresión". En la práctica, amador, ¿tú crees que va a influir mucho en la decisión de las personas que se hayan decidido vacunarse, ya sean ellos, sus hijos, etc.? Pues, va a ser que NO... Por ejemplo, yo si tengo que viajar a según qué países optaré por unas determinadas vacunas que se han demostrado necesarias, al menos para aquellos que son ajenos a determinados espacios geográficos... Ahora bien, de la Gripe NO me voy a poner ni una... porque manda huevos el "gripazo" que pillé la última vez que me la puse, pero estoy hablando de mí... Y SÍ, ya sé que dicen que eso no es más que un "mito", pero yo sé lo que viví y eso es lo que me importa, ni más ni menos...
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## AlfRom (18 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> Hola fernandojcg
> 
> Obviamente tú pareces una persona inteligente y probablemente sopesarías los beneficios/riesgos de una vacuna y vacunarías a tu hijo de enfermedades potencialmente graves o mortales.



Depende. Todos los casos de "polio" en EEUU después de 1995 los causó la vacuna (según los CDC). El riesgo de "polio" salvaje en EEUU y en la UE es *cero*. En estas condiciones vacunar es de insensatos aun suponiendo que la vacuna funcione (que es mucho suponer).

Ten en cuenta que las enfermedades infecciosas se concentran en focos y que es necesario encontrarse en *el lugar adecuado y el momento adecuado* para infectarse. En contraste las vacunas son una "infección" universal que ponen en riesgo a todo el que voluntariamente se somete.

Quienes estáis a favor de la vacunación soléis ser personas sin visión de lo que es el cálculo de probabilidad.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2016 at 23:52 ----------




amador dijo:


> Alfrom, lo de que volver a 3 separadas incrementa el riesgo no vale. Eso ya se hacía antes.



Se hacía antes, pero también antes el número total de vacunas era 1/3 o 1/4 de las que tan alegremente se administran hoy.

En los paises desarrollados, la mortandad infantil se correlaciona positivamente con el número de dosis administradas:

*Infant mortality rates regressed against number of vaccine doses routinely given: Is there a biochemical or synergistic toxicity?*

_"...
Linear regression analysis of unweighted mean IMRs showed a high statistically significant correlation between increasing number of vaccine doses and increasing infant mortality rates, with r = 0.992 (p = 0.0009). Using the Tukey-Kramer test, statistically significant differences in mean IMRs were found between nations giving 12–14 vaccine doses and those giving 21–23, and 24–26 doses. A closer inspection of correlations between vaccine doses, biochemical or synergistic toxicity, and IMRs is essential."_​
*Donde hay un riesgo tiene que ser posible la elección*. Vacúnate tú y no vayas de iluminao diciendo a los demás qué riesgos debemos asumir.



amador dijo:


> Si crees que un artículo está mal o contiene errores estadísticos, puedes enviar otro a la revista argumentándolo, será revisado por pares y si estás en lo cierto te lo publicarán. Gracias a este método científico se avanza en la ciencia y nos ha funcionado muy bien.



Te has caido del guindo ayer.

Uno de los autores del paper, *Anjali Jain*, trabaja para *The Lewin Group*, consultoría especializada en *cocinar estadísticas para la industria farmacéutica*: 

Pharma / Bio / Device

_"...Each year, medical product companies develop innovative new products to help detect and manage diseases effectively. Manufacturers must address complex health care and payer requirements early in their development plans or risk delayed product acceptance and significant expense."_​
Pues no hay problema, una llamada a la línea caliente de The Lewin Group y te mandan a un ejperto en ejtadíjtica que le podrá todo el labial necesario al cerdo que queras vender.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Abr 2016)

NassimNicholasTaleb op Twitter: "This is biggggg! They are progressively losing the state of denial that Saudi Arabia WAS indeed funding Jihadists. https://t.co/3sCyfks0Jg"

Una de conspiraciones. Me extraña que no se haya hablado por aquí porque ha abierto la portada de ZH varios días. Los saudíes amenazaron este fin de semana a los EE.UU con vender unos 750 billones americanos en bonos del tesoro (no se sabe bien cuánto acumulan estos, es el único país que EE.UU. no facilita el dato según leí en el artículo). 
Bien... sigue la película hoy en ZH.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 00:10 ----------

Obama Administration Makes Stunning Admission: "Seed Money For Al Qaeda Came From Saudi Arabia" | Zero Hedge

Obama Responds To Saudi Threat To Dump Treasuries If Its Role In Sept 11 Is Probed | Zero Hedge


----------



## Morsa (19 Abr 2016)

crufel dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de los Krugerrands de 1/10 . ¿Es mejor comprar cinco 1/10 0 dos 1/4? ¿Veis al krugerrand con más aceptación internacional hoy día que los Soberanos? Me refiero a un MadMax day o a la venta en la numismática de la esquina.



En mi caso también elegiría 20ff franceses o suizos, 2 rands y soberanos. Estos últimos si la fuente es fiable, ya que hay bastante falsificación y bien hechas.

No solo porque el sobrespot es menor que las de 1/10 de kruger, sino porque como comenta Paketazo, en mano dan pésimamente. 

En caso de Mad Max day, alianzas de boda y pequeña joyería. Al menos es lo que decía el tipo aquel que las pasó putas en Bosnia Por mi parte, lo único que esperaría en una situación así, es que con dos o tres cadenitas y alianzas, me dejase pasar al lado donde ni están "Mad", ni está Max.

La ventaja de la chapa es que no hace falta saber idiomas, se entiende rápido.


----------



## atom ant (19 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo una selección de noticias...
> 
> - www.nytimes.com/2016/04/16/world/mi...mic-fallout-if-congress-passes-9-11-bill.html
> 
> ...



Ayer tuve una discusión sobre el terremoto de Ecuador sobre si sería obra del famoso HAARP pero en mi parecer era de esperar ya que el fenómeno del niño seguramente haya hecho descender la presión de los acuíferos y tal, por supuesto que hablando desde la ignorancia´

Uno de las cosas interesantes y que claman al cielo sobre lo ocurrido es que se haya venido abajo el edificio del ECU911 un edificio centralizado para la seguridad etc y que también era su función coordinar la respuesta a desastres naturales, osea, el edificio para gestionar y coordinar desastres como terremotos no estaba diseñado para resistirlos minimamente...., Ecuador está en el cinturón de fuego.

Las carreteras e infraestructuras que también dejaron en manos de los Chinos han quedado destrozadas y hay sospechas de que han estado racaneando en los materiales de construcción etc....en fin suramérica

saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ladrillófilo: Si te fijas bien, hay un enlace antes de lo que has colocado sobre el affaire actual entre EE.UU. y Arabia Saudita. De hecho, en los últimos días es tema recurrente en la prensa americana y un buen ejemplo es el colocado de "The New York Times". En realidad, estoy esperando a tener un mejor artículo sobre el tema y, a ser posible, en Español y entonces lo colocaré.

De momento, te dejo algo publicado hace poco, pero ya te digo que podría colocarte docenas de artículos de ese tipo, ya que ahora mismo es un tema más que recurrente en los EE.UU. y, además, la actitud de Arabia Saudita NO deja mucho lugar a posibles "dudas"... ¿No?

- History Deserves the Release the 28 Pages of the 9/11 Report That Concern Saudi Arabia

# atom ant: Coloqué la noticia de la "luz" en el terremoto de Ecuador porque en el pasado me dediqué a este tema, es decir la "asociación" de "luces" a terremotos... Es algo más "viejo" de lo que podéis imaginar y NO tengo una opinión formada sobre el particular, pero me fijo mucho cuando constato esa "asociación". Y no es algo "mío", puesto que este tema se estudia desde hace muchos años por distintas asociaciones internacionales.

Hombre, lo de dejar a los chinos la construcción de infraestructuras públicas es de una
evidente Subnormalidad, aunque aquí hay que ver lo que hay y nada más: CORRUPCIÓN...

Y dejo esto de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Doha fracasa y el petróleo no baja, sube. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (19 Abr 2016)

[youtube]arQAvjMON6c[/youtube]


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> Si crees que un artículo está mal o contiene errores estadísticos, puedes enviar otro a la revista argumentándolo, será revisado por pares y si estás en lo cierto te lo publicarán. Gracias a este *método científico *se avanza en la ciencia y nos ha funcionado muy bien.



*El metodo cientifico no se aplica a las vacunas puesto que no hay estudios de doble ciego al respecto*. Lo cual hace que no sean mas que una magufada sin base cientifica.

Que enfermedades supuestamente han sido erradicadas gracias a las vacunas? Aquellas que en las que ya se tiene una inmunidad poblacional conseguida de forma natural anteriormente a la invencion de la vacuna.

El 90-95% de inmunidad poblacional que evita brotes epidemicos, ocurrio antes de las vacunas. Las propias vacunas, dicen tener un 90-95% de efectividad (supuesta inmunidad a la enfermedad tras la vacunacion). La misma efectividad que la inmunidad poblacional sin vacunas. Una estafa:







Gran merito inventar un remedio para una enfermedad que tiene inmunidad poblacional...

Tirando de hemeroteca:
*
Periodico de 1935*:

Berkeley Daily Gazette - Google News Archive Search

"...todas las antiguas amenazas como tifus, sarampion, escarlatina, tosferina y difteria ya son causas menores de mortandad. *Es realmente remota la posibilidad de que cualquiera de ellas vualva a asumir suficiente importancia en las tablas de mortandad como para afectar a la tasa de mortandad en general.*"

Curiosamente, no son capaces de crear vacunas en efermedades sin inmunidad poblacional, como la malaria...



amador dijo:


> Pero hay mucha *gente más ignorante*, que ve que un actor famoso dice que puede ser malo y deja de vacunar a sus hijos de todo sin plantearse nada más.



La gente hace caso a medicos que creen en una magufada sin base cientifica y que repiten la verdad oficial sin plantearse nada mas. 

Esos mismos medicos en otros tiempos hubiesen practicado la magufada oficial del momento sangrias, eletroshocks, lobotomias y llamado ignorante a quien pusiese en duda su medicina y obligado a quien no comulgase a someterse al tratamiento:







Hablar de ciencia en el caso de las vacunas sin existir experimentos de doble ciego al respecto si que demuestra ignorancia en los principios basicos del metodo cientifico. :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Vamos a ver...

- Lanzamiento del nuevo precio del oro denominado en yuanes - 19 de abril 2016 - OroyFinanzas.com

Curioso lo de este pequeño país y que sigue acumulando Oro de forma persistente y siguiendo la estela de Rusia... Yo más que en las "manos fuertes", en el Oro me fijo mucho más en lo que hacen los "pequeños" y que tienen menos medios, más o menos como la media de los que andamos por aquí...

- Las reservas de oro de Kazajistán alcanzan las 223 toneladas

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (19 Abr 2016)

Menuda os dado con las vacunas. Yo sí tengo clara una cosa, en mi generación de los nacidos en los 70 no conozco a nadie que haya tenido poleo, tétanos, viruela,etc... En la época de mis abuelos morían como chinches de esas enfermedades y además las secuelas. El tétanos, horrible ver como los músculos se tensan hasta que te parten los huesos... 
Por este camino reducimos la población europea en poco tiempo...

Es mi opinión, sin acritud, un saludo


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> En la época de mis abuelos morían como chinches de esas enfermedades y además las secuelas. El tétanos, horrible ver como los músculos se tensan hasta que te parten los huesos...
> Por este camino reducimos la población europea en poco tiempo...



Es que lo único que ha cambiado en el mundo desde la época de nuestros abuelos ha sido la introduccuón de las vacunas. 

Por lo demás seguimos viviendo entre heces de animales, comiendo lo que malamente podemos y lavándonos con arena hasta que llegue el domingo y poder ir a lavarse el culo al rio.

Desde luego, escasa profundidad de reflexión demostráis algunos.

Ahora vamos a por un baño de *realidad*. Qué nos dicen los CDC sobre la vacuna del tétano?

http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/pubs/pinkbook/downloads/tetanus.pdf

_“… Efficacy of the toxoid has *never *been studied in a vaccine trial. … It can be *inferred *from protective antitoxin levels that a complete tetanus toxoid series has a clinical efficacy of virtually 100%"_​
La vacuna nunca fue ensayada clínicamente pero se "infiere" que su eficacia es del 100% :XX: ... Ya podemos abolir los ensayos clínicos, total podemos inferir lo que nos dé la real gana. 

Vigilancia del tétanos:

Tetanus Surveillance -- United States, 1995-1997

_“…(13%) of the 122 non-neonatal patients with supplemental data were reported to have received at least a primary series (i.e., three or more doses) of TT before onset of illness (Table_1), including two (40%) of the five non-neonatal patients aged less than 20 years. Three (60%) of the non-neonatal patients aged less than 20 years were unvaccinated because of their parents’ religious objections. The fourth case occurred in a boy aged 14 years who was bitten by a dog and who had received his last dose 2 years previously….”_​
es decir, de todos los niños menores de 20 tratados de tétanos el 40% estaban vacunados  Valla, no me lo hesperaba!

Vigilancia entre 1998-2000 (publicado en el 2003):

_“… Eight of 50 patients (16%) with known vaccination history during 1998–2000 had received >3 doses of tetanus toxoid with the last dose <10 years before the onset of tetanus (Table 1). All eight patients had nonwork-related acute injuries; six did not seek medical care before the onset of tetanus, and three were aged <20 years…."_​
El 37.5% de los pacientes de tétanos estaban plenamente vacunados (3 series de vacunas). 

Cada cual elige su fe, pero en mi caso prefiero atenerme a la evidencia y se demuestra que la vacunación es, como mínimo, un camelo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Entiendo que es un error mirar tiempos pasados con los ojos de HOY... Además, los "tempos" han cambiado y AHORA estamos mucho mejor que en los tiempos de nuestros abuelos y lo que nos pueda deparar el "MAÑANA" lo desconocemos...

Y dejo esto...

- Las acciones hostiles de Arabia Saudí se deben a su poca influencia en la región

Saludos.

Edito: Y mucho ¡Ojo! a la Plata... Hace unos minutos en los $16,995... Subiendo un +4,5%...


----------



## Pedernal (19 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Es que lo único que ha cambiado en el mundo desde la época de nuestros abuelos ha sido la introduccuón de las vacunas.
> 
> Por lo demás seguimos viviendo entre heces de animales, comiendo lo que malamente podemos y lavándonos con arena hasta que llegue el domingo y poder ir a lavarse el culo al rio.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente podemos elegir vacunarnos o no. No pretendo discutir sobre este tema. Las vacunas están ahí y cada uno que haga lo que le de la gana.
Por cierto que la vacuna del tétanos no es una vacuna propiamente dicho, no soy experto en el tema pero creo que se trata de "antígenos" que nos hacen más resistentes a ese tipo de infección. Por eso aunque estés vacunado si te haces una herida de alto riesgo de contraer tétanos te lo vuelven a poner. 

Pero vamos, que cada uno elija lo que quiera...

Un saludo.


----------



## Energia libre (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Afortunadamente podemos elegir vacunarnos o no. No pretendo discutir sobre este tema. Las vacunas están ahí y cada uno que haga lo que le de la gana.
> Por cierto que la vacuna del tétanos no es una vacuna propiamente dicho, no soy experto en el tema pero creo que se trata de "antígenos" que nos hacen más resistentes a ese tipo de infección. Por eso aunque estés vacunado si te haces una herida de alto riesgo de contraer tétanos te lo vuelven a poner.
> 
> Pero vamos, que cada uno elija lo que quiera...
> ...



Muy importante y no sé si se ha dicho con anterioridad:
En España las vacunas no son obligatorias, no dejarse engañar.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 18:52 ----------

Fernando que está pasando en China, se sabe algo.


----------



## amador (19 Abr 2016)

AlfRom,

Veo que además de negacionista de muchos tratamientos contra el cáncer como he visto en otros hilos, eres negacionista de la vacunación. No se si de la totalidad o sólo de algunas en concreto, podrías listarlas.

Pero eres de los "muy buenos", te lo reconozco. Ya tendríamos que buscar un especialista en vacunas para desmontar tus argumentos, yo no puedo. Y creo que ya aburrimos a algunos en el hilo.

Todo esto salió por la retirada del documental VAXXED de un festival; si era apropiado o no.

En cualquier caso deciros que ver VAXXED en USA cuesta 15 dólares.

Al final todo es un negocio + pataleta de algunos + gente despechada ...

Los únicos afectados, los niños.

Corto y cierro


----------



## TheRedHawk (19 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Vamos a ver...
> 
> ...



*Pero como puede ser que este pedazo notición que nos enlaza fernando aún no haya sido citado?????? *

ESTO ES HISTÓRICO SEÑORES!!!! Solamente imaginad que a los chinos se les de por decir: "hey que nuestro yuan va ser *canjeable por oro físico* si alguien lo desea" 

BOOOOM, RIP to the "buck" guy, _aka the petrodollar_.

Ah! Y no olvideis que el renminbi va entrar a finales de este año en los DEG del FMI. Esto puede ser sencillamente orgásmico para aquellos que poseemos MP's. :rolleye:

Y bueno fernado, ejem, Kazajstán pequeño, lo que se dice "pequeño" no es eh!!! ::. En superficie es como 5 Españas prácticamente ::

Saludos,

TheRedHawk


----------



## Pedernal (19 Abr 2016)

Este no es un hilo sobre vacunas pero voy a decir claramente lo que pienso. Entiendo el miedo en algunos casos de reaccionar mal a una vacuna y palmarla, alergias, etc... Pero vamos a ver, el camino de la humanidad para por ejemplo eliminar la viruela de la humanidad ha sido duro y largo. Antes de la penicilina y los antibióticos la mortalidad por heridas e infecciones era enorme. El hecho de que Louis Pasteur pudiera disponer de un microscopio suficientemente bueno para descubrir los microorganismos fue un avance enorme, descubrir que con hervir el agua matábamos patogenos no fue fácil aunque ahora lo sepa todo el mundo. A Miguel Servet lo quemaron por decir que la sangre se movía por el cuerpo, etc

Todo eso del negacionismo de las vacunas o la medicina me suena a los estafadores que te venden una caja de caramelos diciéndote que eso te cura el sida y el cáncer. 

Toda esta gente está, para mi, a la altura de un echador de cartas, un curandero, ósea timadores.

Un saludo.


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> Los únicos afectados, los niños.



Efectivamente, afectados por una epidemia creciente de autismo y de enfermedades autoimunes que ya quisieran para sí las paperas o el sarampión.

Esta *epidemia mundial de anticuerpos aleatorios* que atacan a tejidos aleatorios (autoinmunidad) es la lógica consecuencia de andar inyectando *antígenos aleatorios* a diestro y siniestro y un resultado previsible según la propia teoría de la vacunación.



Pedernal dijo:


> el camino de la humanidad para por ejemplo eliminar la viruela de la humanidad ha sido duro y largo.



En la época de la viruela no había virología. Se llamaba "viruela" a un amplio espectro de *enfermedades pustulares* que siguen existiendo hoy bajo otros nombres. La principal causa de dichas enfermedades era la vacuna misma, razón por la que se retiró.

Para mas detalles léanse este ensayo: La erradicacion por decreto de la viruela en 1971


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# TheRedHawk: ¡Joder! a estas alturas hay que saber "leerme", que vamos no escribo precisamente en Sánscrito... Cuando me refiero a Kazajistán como "pequeño" me refiero a su capacidad económica, ya que no es un país "rico" y SÍ todo lo contrario: el PIB per cápita en 2014 fue de 9.411 Euros. Y en cuanto a población qué quieres que te diga: 17,04 millones de personas en 2013... En cualquier caso, TheRedHawk, te acepto la "broma"...

Respecto al SGE vamos a esperar, aunque en teoría debería impulsar el precio del Oro, pero creo que esto se verá un poco más adelante y cuando la pauta estacional suele ser más favorable para las compras en China. En cualquier caso, no hace mucho que expresé mi opinión de que a partir de Julio, posiblemente, veamos un fuerte tirón en el Oro y espero que también en la Plata. Sólo falta esperar a que las Bolsas vuelvan a su "realidad" y cuando la manipulación existente ya no pueda sostenerse.

# Energia libre: Normalmente, las noticias procedentes de Asia suelen tardarme unos días... De todas formas, sobre el SGE te enlazo lo último que me ha llegado...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/04/19/reuters-ame...-to-boost-power-in-global-bullion-market.html

Y respecto al tema de las vacunas, creo que ya se ha argumentado bastante, tanto a favor como en contra, de manera que ya se "retomará" el tema en otro momento... Entiendo que es cada cual quien debe informarse al respecto y tomar las decisiones que considere más oportunas, pero si no se tienen conocimientos suficientes mejor no "jugar con fuego" e insisto en que cuando voy a según qué países yo me vacuno, por si acaso... y contra la Gripe va a ser que NO.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (19 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Efectivamente, afectados por una epidemia creciente de autismo y de enfermedades autoimunes que ya quisieran para sí las paperas o el sarampión.
> 
> Esta *epidemia mundial de anticuerpos aleatorios* que atacan a tejidos aleatorios (autoinmunidad) es la lógica consecuencia de andar inyectando *antígenos aleatorios* a diestro y siniestro y un resultado previsible según la propia teoría de la vacunación.
> 
> ...



Me parece bien pero no engañes a nadie más. Por desgracia conozco el autismo y tiene un origen EXTRICTAMENTE genético. No se conoce una causa-efecto. Tu lenguaje parece un poquito "científico" pero realmente no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Tu lenguaje parece un poquito "científico" pero realmente no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.



Sin lenguaje cientifico:

*1.* Las vacunas no tienen base cientifica puesto que no hay estudios de doble ciego al respecto.

*2.* Por tanto, creer en su eficacia es una cuestion de fe.

*3.* Cuando algo pertenece al ambito de las creencias/supersticiones/magufadas, los creyentes de la religion mayoritaria reaccionan emocionalmente cuando alguien le rebate su dogma de fe y no se tienen argumentos para defender su postura mas alla de falacias de autoridad o ad hominems

Por mi parte tambien dejo el tema. 


--------------------


Realmente hoy es el dia para hablar del oro:

Hoy es un dia historico con la apertura del SGE que pondra en marcha nuevas dinamicas monetarias: *China puede comprar oro con la moneda que imprime a voluntad* :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Hace ya bastante tiempo, escribí que en mi opinión veríamos el S&P 500 en torno a los 735 puntos sin especificar el cuándo, entre otras cosas porque no soy "adivino", pero de acuerdo a las pautas que sigo, eso podría producirse en una banda que va del 2016 al 2018 (yo descarto el primer año, el actual) o bien en el 2018-2020... Comento esto a raíz de esto que os enlazo y que acabo de visualizar...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/04/18/by-this-measure-the-sp-500-is-overvalued-by-72.html

Y hoy, curiosamente, más que en el Oro es en la Plata donde los chinos se están volcando...:fiufiu:

- The Chinese Start Buying Silver: BofA Says "Momentum Breaks Out To Highest In Years" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Por desgracia conozco el autismo y tiene un origen EXTRICTAMENTE genético. No se conoce una causa-efecto.



Autismo es una término atrapalotodo para denominar una serie de daños cerebrales de causas desconocidas y/o de causas que NO SE QUIEREN RECONOCER.

Si usted consulta los síntomas de un envenenamiento por compuestos de mercurio, por ejemplo, verá una lista que a los padres de un niño autista les resultarán del todo familiar.



Pedernal dijo:


> Tu lenguaje parece un poquito "científico" pero realmente no tienes ni idea de lo que hablas.



Mi lenguaje es científico porque la ciencia es mi trabajo. Mis opiniones son el resultado de una ardua investigación documental de mas de 500 papers revisados por pares. Si tienes interés (y dominas el inglés) te los puedo pasar. A $35 la unidad que los he pagado te puedes imaginar el esfuerzo económico que vas ahorrar.


----------



## frisch (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> .../...
> 
> A Miguel Servet lo quemaron por decir que la sangre se movía por el cuerpo, etc
> 
> ...



Sí, por supuesto, no te falta razón pero te olvidas de algo.

Entre Miguel Servet y nuestro tiempo hubo otro dato crucial, crucial incluso para los galenos: The Dollar (in God we trust).


----------



## Pedernal (19 Abr 2016)

AlfRom dijo:


> Autismo es una término atrapalotodo para denominar una serie de daños cerebrales de causas desconocidas y/o de causas que NO SE QUIEREN RECONOCER.
> 
> Si usted consulta los síntomas de un envenenamiento por compuestos de mercurio, por ejemplo, verá una lista que a los padres de un niño autista les resultarán del todo familiar.
> 
> ...




Y me venderías esas "unidades didácticas"? A 35 $? Claro todo lo nuevo y efectivo viene de los EEUU, no?
Tu rollo me suena, prométeme que nunca te ha detenido la policía por estafar a alguien...
Venga que yo dejo el tema, siento haberme ido del tema del hilo del ORO.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (19 Abr 2016)

Hola Pedernal,

Si no he entendido mal, AlfRom te dice que te los pasa gratis (él que los ha pagado).


----------



## AlfRom (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Y me venderías esas "unidades didácticas"? A 35 $? Claro todo lo nuevo y efectivo viene de los EEUU, no?
> Tu rollo me suena, prométeme que nunca te ha detenido la policía por estafar a alguien...
> Venga que yo dejo el tema, siento haberme ido del tema del hilo del ORO.
> 
> Un saludo



Te los he ofrecido gratis, capullo, a ti y a todo el que me los requiera.

Si buscas conflicto de intereses ve a un pediatra o médico de cabecera.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Abr 2016)

# AlfRom: Por aquí NO aceptamos los insultos, así que le agradeceré no se vuelva a reiterar en ese sentido y, además, no le hace falta, pues sabe argumentar...

Y dejo esto de una fuente china y que servirá para "enfriar" el entusiasmo de alguno en relación a China y sus esperados "milagros"...:no:

- Exactamente qué capital fluye hacia y desde China - LAGRANEPOCA.COM

Por cierto, tampoco tiréis "cohetes" si relacionáis la subida de hoy del Oro con el SGE... Me explico: el Oro es el MP que menos ha subido en relación a los demás y ha sido ampliamente superado por la Plata (la gran "triunfadora" en el día de hoy), el Platino y el Paladio. En realidad, se han contemplado fortísimas alzas en prácticamente todas las Materias Primas y ¡Ojo! con el Crudo. El alza se sostiene por las enormes posiciones alcistas que hay abiertas y, sobre todo, por la huelga que existe en el sector petrolero en Kuwait...

Saludos.


----------



## Energia libre (19 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Este no es un hilo sobre vacunas pero voy a decir claramente lo que pienso. Entiendo el miedo en algunos casos de reaccionar mal a una vacuna y palmarla, alergias, etc... Pero vamos a ver, el camino de la humanidad para por ejemplo eliminar la viruela de la humanidad ha sido duro y largo. Antes de la penicilina y los antibióticos la mortalidad por heridas e infecciones era enorme. El hecho de que Louis Pasteur pudiera disponer de un microscopio suficientemente bueno para descubrir los microorganismos fue un avance enorme, descubrir que con hervir el agua matábamos patogenos no fue fácil aunque ahora lo sepa todo el mundo. A Miguel Servet lo quemaron por decir que la sangre se movía por el cuerpo, etc
> 
> Todo eso del negacionismo de las vacunas o la medicina me suena a los estafadores que te venden una caja de caramelos diciéndote que eso te cura el sida y el cáncer.
> 
> ...



La medicina moderna es (quitando aparatos concretos y ciertas "reparaciones" traumatológicas) un gigantesco fraude, además en el participan exactamente los mismo actores que crean el dinero de la nada o nos mantienen dependientes de una energía que tendriamos (porque podemos) que haber enviado al recuerdo hace 70 años o 115 años según como lo queramos ver.
No es negacionismo las vacunas son un timo absoluto y no solo eso, porque no son inocuas, son un metodo de envenamiento y de infertilidad definitivo.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 23:39 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # TheRedHawk: ¡Joder! a estas alturas hay que saber "leerme", que vamos no escribo precisamente en Sánscrito... Cuando me refiero a Kazajistán como "pequeño" me refiero a su capacidad económica, ya que no es un país "rico" y SÍ todo lo contrario: el PIB per cápita en 2014 fue de 9.411 Euros. Y en cuanto a población qué quieres que te diga: 17,04 millones de personas en 2013... En cualquier caso, TheRedHawk, te acepto la "broma"...
> 
> ...



Gracias fernando por la respuesta sobre el SGE.
Un consejo, no te vacunes nunca ni dejes que vacunen a tus hijos. Se que el 90% piensan que son beneficiosas al menos alguna, pero están equivocados y ojalá que precisamente el oro de China permita descubrir este monumental y nada inocuo, como ya he dicho, engaño.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2016 at 23:44 ----------

Y es cierto este hilo va sobre el precio del oro, así que creo debemos volver al origen.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Interesante...

- Multiple Clinton Connections Emerge As More "Panama Papers" Names Revealed | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## amador (20 Abr 2016)

ALfRom:

Primero, te felicito por tu persistencia en tu investigación.

Segundo: es curiosidad.

¿ El resultado de todo ese trabajo lo has conseguido publicar en alguna revista científica u otro medio ?

Y luego otra cosa que entiendo que no me contestes por ser mas personal:

¿Qué te llevó a iniciar ese estudio? ¿Fue motivado por algo que afectó a alguna persona cercana a ti, o es puro interés científico?

Un saludo




AlfRom dijo:


> Mi lenguaje es científico porque la ciencia es mi trabajo. Mis opiniones son el resultado de una ardua investigación documental de mas de 500 papers revisados por pares. Si tienes interés (y dominas el inglés) te los puedo pasar. A $35 la unidad que los he pagado te puedes imaginar el esfuerzo económico que vas ahorrar.


----------



## AlfRom (20 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> ¿ El resultado de todo ese trabajo lo has conseguido publicar en alguna revista científica u otro medio ?



Buena broma, sí señor. Cuando me jubile sacaré el libro, de momento trabajo de 9 a 6. En el poco tiempo de que dispongo contribuyo de vez en cuando a rebatir a los talibanes de las vacunas en los foros tanto en Español como en inglés.



amador dijo:


> ¿Qué te llevó a iniciar ese estudio? ¿Fue motivado por algo que afectó a alguna persona cercana a ti, o es puro interés científico?



Instinto de supervivencia. Los tratamientos médicos invasivos para sanos le han de chirriar a cualquier mente funcional. Mi raciocinio me impidió aceptar estas prácticas sin más, de modo que decidí averiguar qué había detrás. Fue como abrir la caja de Pandora. Una vez expuesta toda la mierda ya no hay posibilidad de recular.

Hoy como padre responsable de proteger a mis hijos sé muy bien lo que NO tengo que permitir.


----------



## amador (20 Abr 2016)

A ver si lo entiendo: Te molestas en comprar y analizar 500 artículos científicos sobre vacunas, de los cuales llegas a la conclusión de que están equivocados, bien por errores de esos científicos o bien porque éstos están sobornados por las farmacéuticas.

Y luego me dices que después de todo ese tiempo que habrás empleado, que "no te queda tiempo" para publicar tus conclusiones.

Colega, eres un insolidario. Comparte tus descubrimientos a la humanidad, no en un foro que estamos 4 gatos.

Saludos





AlfRom dijo:


> Buena broma, sí señor. Cuando me jubile sacaré el libro, de momento trabajo de 9 a 6. En el poco tiempo de que dispongo contribuyo de vez en cuando a rebatir a los talibanes de las vacunas en los foros tanto en Español como en inglés.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AlfRom (20 Abr 2016)

amador dijo:


> Y luego me dices que después de todo ese tiempo que habrás empleado, que "no te queda tiempo" para publicar tus conclusiones.



Es bastante sencillo. Recabar y analizar datos para beneficio propio require años de dedicación. Organizar tus conclusiones y escribirlas de forma amena y entendible para otros requiere todavía más años de dedicación aparte de talento literario. Todo ese tiempo no es mío porque trabajo para otros, no soy ni pensionista ni autónomo.

Tampoco es el tema de este hilo. Si quieres abres un hilo propio, aunque ya hay docenas dedicados a la vacunación.


----------



## paketazo (20 Abr 2016)

Parece que tenemos un cierto nivel de interés por el oro en las inmediaciones de 1230$/1250$, y de momento es zona de acumulación (o distribución), según se mire...yo pienso que lo primero, pero claro, yo estoy influenciado.

Centrándonos solo en la gráfica sin osciladores, mientras estemos por encima de 1180$ aprox, el oro está consolidando la salida, y por arriba, a parte de los 1300$, que son muy plausibles, el verdadero "hueso", debería estar en los 1400$/1420$, ahí se juega el futuro de largo plazo del metal, todo lo que se mueva entre 1050 y 1400, es un claro lateral del que deberíamos salir, pero que también puede durar años...

El timing es impredecible, todo puede pasar en una semana o en años. 



Para comprar ahora mismo, yo esperaría si se tiene prisa a ver los 1220$, y sin prisas pues a los 1185$, ¿se verán?, creo que podrían verse mientras no se rompan los últimos máximos sobre 1280$, y para eso, debería existir algún catalizador a corto plazo, que no espero venga de China, si acaso de una negación a subir los tipos en USA por ejemplo, o un incremento de masa monetaria en la UE con más políticas acomodaticias (bonito nombre para forzar una inflación absurda)

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - La minera canadiense Edgewater denuncia intentos de mordidas de "amigos" de Feijóo

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Abr 2016)

AlfRom, no entiendo una cosa, te has gastado 35$x500 artículos= 17.500$ en artículos científicos sobre las vacunas? 
Tengo un amigo que por un poco más se sacó la carrera de medicina entera hace unos años y ahora es capaz de operar una peritonitis y salvar vidas. Y eso es real y pasa todos los días.
Entonces que propones?

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Me parece que ya está bien... ¿No? Si queréis continuar con este tema, que ya tiene carácter personal, podéis hacerlo por mensaje privado.


----------



## AlfRom (20 Abr 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> AlfRom, no entiendo una cosa, te has gastado 35$x500 artículos= 17.500$ en artículos científicos sobre las vacunas?
> Tengo un amigo que por un poco más se sacó la carrera de medicina entera hace unos años y ahora es capaz de operar una peritonitis y salvar vidas. Y eso es real y pasa todos los días.



Ya no te digo las carreras que me he podido sacar con los 410.000 euros que he pagado por mi vivienda a tocateja.

Me gano bien la vida con la carrera que ya tengo, gracias.

Mi caso real y que también pasa todos los dias es evitar destrozarle la vida a un niño con un autismo o una enfermedad autoinmune crónica que, a diferencia del sarampión o las paperas, le discapacitan para el resto de sus dias.

Finalmente como ya te dije - y nos dicen - abre un hilo aparte para debatir el tema.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Abr 2016)

Astillas de realidad: ARABIA SAUDÍ AMENAZA A E.E.U.U CON LIQUIDAR LOS BONOS DEL TESORO EN SU PODER SI SE LE INCULPA POR EL 11-S


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - El jefe de Ausbanc controla una empresa de venta de oro que nunca ha presentado cuentas

Je,je,je... ¿Y ahora se han dado cuenta?

https://srsroccoreport.com/why-are-the-chinese-stockpiling-silver-big-price-move-coming/

Y mi apoyo para la abogada Virginia López Negrete...

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Abr 2016)

11:00 h en USA - 1,254.10 U$/oz, máximo del día del oro, por ahora.

¿Provisión de mps... o de marihuana?

*Niño Becerra: “En el futuro se deberá garantizar una renta básica, marihuana legal y mucho ocio gratis”*

Niño Becerra:

Saludos


----------



## crufel (20 Abr 2016)

El precio del oro subiendo y en vez de comentar eso, el leit motiv del hilo, habláis de magufadadas ¿para cuando los post sobre la homeopatía?

Por favor al tema y dejad lo personal a un lado, que si se os leía es porque al menos las magufadas solían tener algo que ver con el precio de los MMPP.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Hola, crufel: Bueno, vamos a ver, NO tienen el menor interés las oscilaciones que pueda tener el Oro en el día de hoy y, en este hilo, se comenta no sólo sobre MPs y le remito al primer post para una mayor "claridad". Es más, por regla general, de lo que menos tratamos aquí es sobre ellos, aunque son un "hilo conductor" y de ahí el título del mismo.

¿Magufadas? Aquí se tratan las "justas" y aún así... A mí el debate sobre las vacunas me ha parecido muy interesante, mientras se han ceñido al mismo y luego se ha tenido que llamar al "orden" porque ya se estaba entrando en el terreno personal y el debate perdía interés y "cansaba"... En lo personal, tengo que agradecer la colaboración del conforero AlRom y que ha defendido impecablemente la postura "negacionista" y que creo que ha sido la que ha salido "triunfadora" en el debate.

Y aquí NO se "obliga" a nadie a leernos, pero tampoco hace falta porque el seguimiento diario es claramente ostensible y en aumento...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2016 at 19:25 ----------

Edito: Y más que en el Oro hoy, y hace días, la "actualidad" está en la Plata... Y dejo el siguiente enlace en relación a la misma...

- Silver Warming Up Nicely | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Abr 2016)

Es sólo una hipótesis pero el fracaso de Sanders en las elecciones en Nueva York puede deberse, en parte, a que éste, aun siendo judío, no ha rendido pleitesía al establishment judío y ha tenido la osadía de ir a visitar al Papa al Vaticano, en vez de reunirse con los tiburones de Wall Street.

Esto, los judíos del establishment no se lo perdonan ni a su madre, que ya es decir.

Vaya por delante que a mí los judíos me caen igual de bien que los de Quintanilla de Abajo. Me caen fatal las malas personas judías pero, bueno, lo mismo me pasa con los de Quintanilla de Abajo.

En el País sin Nombre nadie gana las elecciones si no exhibe meridianamente claro que es pro-establishment judío. Eso es así. Punto.

Durante mucho tiempo pensé que esto se debía a las raíces protestantes de los habitantes del País sin Nombre y la consiguiente defensa a ultranza de Israel por cuestiones meramente religiosas (Bíblicas) pero, desde hace unos diez años, entiendo que no es por esa razón (con esa razón se manipula al rebaño, nomás).

En el País sin Nombre es perentorio que gane un candidato afín al establishment judío porque sencillamente, éste, manda.

El artículo que cito está escrito antes de los resultados de Nueva York.

Sanders Changes the Rules - The Unz Review (inglés)

Bernie Sanders brise la règle du jeu par Israël Adam Shamir - COMITE VALMY (francés)


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: Te enlazo un reciente discurso de Sanders y que viene traducido en parte para aquellos que deseen leerlo...

- El discurso de Bernie Sanders que pone "los pelos de punta" a Pablo Iglesias

frisch, ¿cómo quieres que Sanders llegue a la Casa Blanca diciendo todo esto? Es que ya NO son sólo los "grupos de interés" como el lobby pro-israelí o la Asociación Nacional del Rifle, sino que TAMBIÉN los lobbies que controlan la industria militar, energética, financiera, tecnológica y el entramado sanitario. Y podríamos añadir al agrícola (Monsanto), manufacturero, papelero o los lobbies "genéricos" como la poderosa US Chamber of Commerce...

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (20 Abr 2016)

A pesar de todo sigo leyéndoles.

En fin... Sanders, otro totalitario más. Ese halo izquierdista por fin ha terminado cruzando el charco.

Y por cierto, el liberalismo es la ideología HUMANISTA por excelencia, de hecho fue uno de los primeros humanismos en la edad moderna tras el feudalismo. 

Principio de no agresión.


----------



## frisch (20 Abr 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> A pesar de todo sigo leyéndoles.
> 
> En fin... Sanders, otro totalitario más. Ese halo izquierdista por fin ha terminado cruzando el charco.



Espero que no sea una promesa a la Virgen, lo de seguir leyéndonos.

Disculpa, pero yo, en ningún momento he dicho que Sanders fuese mi candidato. De hecho, si me has leido, sabrás que yo no voto. ¡No voto en mi parroquia como para votar en Nueva York!

Tan sólo quería decir que si el Sanders no sale es porque no rinde pleitesía al lobby judío. Y eso, en el País sin Nombre es como que no te guste el arroz en Tailandia.

Paciencia y buenos alimentos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Abr 2016)

Je,je,je... A veces algunos -sin "querer", claro...- me hacen recordar una frase de Henri-Fréderic Amiel: "El liberalismo se alimenta de abstracciones, puesto que cree posible la libertad sin individuos libres."

Bueno, también no cuesta nada recordar que existe un Liberalismo de "cero-gobierno", es decir Anarquista...

En fin, en lo personal, NO tengo ningún inconveniente en leer aquello que me pueda interesar del Liberalismo y que tiene cosas buenas, pero sólo en lo "social", al menos para mí... Y -repito- que en este hilo no se "obliga" a NADIE a visitarlo, aunque me consta que entra gente de un amplio abanico político/ideológico, que va desde los "extremos" hasta aquellos que legitimamente se consideran "no representados"...

Y os voy a dejar una "joya" de artículo para los más "oreros". Es largo, pero merece la pena por el trabajo de investigación efectuado. Podéis ponerlo en favoritos y retomarlo a medida que os vaya bien...

- HSBC's London Gold Vault: Is this Gold's Secret Hiding Place? - Ronan Manly

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (20 Abr 2016)

Plata : oro

Breakout y para arriba. El ratio tiende a reequilibrarse históricamente. Parece que ya ha empezado.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Te enlazo un reciente discurso de Sanders y que viene traducido en parte para aquellos que deseen leerlo...
> 
> - El discurso de Bernie Sanders que pone "los pelos de punta" a Pablo Iglesias
> 
> ...



"Creo que este país tiene un potencial enorme si tenemos el valor de enfrentarnos a los intereses de los más poderosos...". En mi opinión demasiado bueno para llegar a algún puerto seguro.

Por esto, simplemente, un tipo así (máxime si fuese consecuente con su discurso) no sólo no tiene la más mínima posibilidad de gobernar nunca sino que, además, enarbolar este tipo de sencillas y rotundas afirmaciones públicas en un país tan "ejemplar" como ese que dice ser una república federal representativa... se pueden pagar muy caras. 

Y más allá del simple maniqueísmo "izquierda-derecha" vale su peso en oro ese despertar del potencial de lo que SÍ que podría hacer una mayoría de gente siendo conscientes de lo que realmente se puede cambiar. Para empezar, con las herramientas disponibles del propio sistema.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2016)

Hola, parmavilla: No sabes tú el "pestazo" que echan las primarias de New York... Ya se las han "arreglado" para que Sanders quedará "ejecutado" en las mismas. Me explico: se cifra en 125.000 los votantes del distrito de Brooklyn que no pudieron ejercer su derecho a votar por errores en las listas. Al parecer, estos "votantes" fueron eliminados del censo entre Noviembre de 2015 y este mes de Abril. Todavía NO existe una explicación de por qué... Por cierto, Sanders se crió en Brooclyn...

Y hay que añadir que el 30% de los votantes registrados como "independientes" tampoco pudieron votar. Curiosamente, dos de los hijos de Donald Trump no pudieron votar a su padre en las primarias republicanas.

En fin... y esto pasa en el país "modelo" de la Democracia...

# Ladrillófilo: Hace unos minutos el ratio Oro vs Plata andaba por los 73,45... Bueno, ha mejorado, pero aún le queda camino para un promedio más "normal".

Y en relación al SGE parece que tenía razón en mis apreciaciones... aunque hay que dejarle "caminar" bastante más, pero vamos que el Oro acabará subiendo por otras "circunstancias" que NADA tienen que ver con la apertura de ese mercado chino. Yo cada vez que veo la altura que toman los índices americanos me hago "cruces" respecto a la HOSTIA que acabará llegando. Bueno, yo ayer -a esta hora ya estamos en otro día- dí orden de reembolsar todos mis Fondos de Inversión... Lo que NO quita para que las Bolsas puedan seguir subiendo este mes y en Mayo ya hablaremos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...e-el-escenario-de-guerra-hibrida-contra-rusia

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Abr 2016)

buenos días ,, dejo esto

The Smoking Gun: "Document 17" Links Saudi Embassy In Washington To Sept 11 | Zero Hedge


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Abr 2016)

Fernando si, en relación al impacto del SGE, tanta o más razón que Albert Einstein y su predicción de la existencia de las ondas gravitacionales.

He hecho algo de caja con la mineras, aún no es el punto de retirar beneficios, comentaban en el foro segunda/tercera semana de mayo retirar.

Así que aquí va una pregunta también comprometida, ¿De los patrones históricos estacionales de subidas cómo es el mes de mayo oro/plata?

Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Abr 2016)

Ah! Otra pregunta 
¿la Kookaburra 2016 Plata 1 kg es recomendable? Como se aproxima al precio del lingote de 1kg, es fácil la recompra, ...


----------



## pamarvilla (21 Abr 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Ah! Otra pregunta
> ¿la Kookaburra 2016 Plata 1 kg es recomendable? Como se aproxima al precio del lingote de 1kg, es fácil la recompra, ...



Yo como pisapapeles lo veo bien. 
Hablando en plata: prefiero piezas más pequeñas, las onzas e incluso las medias onzas. Más fácil de manejar, atesorar, cambiar por, vender... aunque desconozco ese mercado de recompra. 
En mi caso no soy un coleccionista, aunque hay monedas que sí que me gustan más. Como en el caso de otra gente que leo por aquí, me limito a ir acumulando/atesorando dentro de mis pequeñas posibilidades.

Por cierto, la plata subiendo hasta 17.67 :fiufiu: y el oro alcanzando máximos anuales. 1,268.90 U$/oz

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: En las pautas estacionales hay que ir con mucho cuidado cuando se dan fuertes tendencias tanto al alza como a la baja... Por ejemplo, ahora mismo la Plata se está ajustando a su pauta, pero también se está "saliendo" y me explico: Suele comenzar su movimiento al alza a mediados de Diciembre, pero en realidad suele discurrir entre Enero y principios de Abril... Bien, el actual movimiento ha cumplido el "guión": 14 Diciembre a $13.695 vs los $17.655 de hace unos minutos... Por cierto, hoy subiendo un +3,03%. Dicho esto, hay un perooooo: hace días que tendría que haberse movido hacia la baja y ya vemos que NO es así... Hay que entender que la Plata suele moverse de forma muy "explosiva", tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo, y por tanto cuando lo hace no suele ser muy inteligente comprar cuando ya lleva tiempo con un alza prolongado, aunque aquí ya entra otra variable: ¿está "barata"o no? Si nuestros análisis nos indican que SÍ lo está, pues nada impide subirse al "carro", ya que teóricamente se irá mucho más arriba en el tiempo.

Bueno, ahora sigo con tu pregunta: ¿Mayo? Suele ser alcista tanto en la Plata como en el Oro, especialmente en éste último. La Plata NO suele moverse de forma pareja al Oro durante la Primavera/Verano y sólo tiene dos meses que suelen salirse del lateral/bajista que suele emprender: Mayo y Julio. Y a principios de Septiembre suele moverse al alza, pero ya te he indicado cuál es su mejor período estacional.

Ahora bien, en el momento actual, hay que sustraerse un poco a lo que nos digan las pautas estacionales... ¿Por qué? El movimiento actual, sobre todo en la Plata, está siendo muy fuerte en los MPs y "parece" que quieren romper con la tónica bajista de los últimos tiempos. En cualquier caso, las resistencias importantes tanto en la Plata como en el Oro siguen estando todavía muy alejadas.

A no ser que seas coleccionista, NO te aconsejo los formatos superiores a 5 Onzas y lo mejor es que te ciñas a la Onza tradicional y si quieres ser un poco más "especulativo" te aconsejaría las Pandas en relación a otros Premium más comunes como son las Kookaburras, Koalas, etc. Hasta ahora, SIEMPRE se han revalorizado más, aunque el "mañana" lo desconocemos...

Y ya NO sigo las mineras... El "pistolazo de salida" lo dí aquí cuando estaban totalmente deprimidas y yo mismo compré, aunque ahora mismo NO tengo NADA que tenga que ver con la Renta Variable y no tengo intención de complicarme la vida este año. Como mucho, compraré algo más de MPs y aquello que tenga la consideración de "bien tangible"...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Abr 2016)

Fernandojcg muchas gracias, interesantísimo, también a Parmaravilla.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Un consejo: ponte un Stop de beneficios en las mineras que tengas en Cartera... Que el Oro y la Plata vayan a subir o bajar NO quiere decir que se vaya a replicar exactamente por las mineras. Además, hoy he estado viendo la evolución de los MPs y NO me gusta nada lo que he visto, aunque tampoco he sacado ninguna "conclusión", pero se han movido como si fueran más o menos unos "chicharros", por tanto pura "especulación" y creo que mucha de ella hay en torno a las mineras... Ilustremos: el Oro se ha movido en el intradía en un rango que va entre los $1244,50 y los $1272,20... Y hace unos minutos en los $1250,60... SÍ, me podrán decir que a causa de Draghi/BCE y demás "milongas", pero ya te digo que el movimiento NO me ha parecido muy "normal" por la "exageración" demostrada. y lo mismo sirve para la Plata y que había demostrado hasta ahora un movimiento más "lineal"...

Y dejo esto...

- Draghi: Los tipos de interés del BCE pueden bajar más todavía

- Máximo de 10 meses del precio de la plata en abril 2016

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (21 Abr 2016)

Como ya sabéis, los gabachos están, como siempre, en el debate izquierda-derecha cuando el verdadero debate es qué cuenta el Draghi pero bueno, ya se caerán del guindo (en la piel del Toro también hay ese debate pero mucho menos porque aquí se estila más lo de "¿Qué hay de lo mío?")

El caso es que el filósofo Michel Onfray hizó unas declaraciones hace un par de días y, entre otras cosas, dijo algo que parece anodino y, sin embargo, a mi me parece crucial.

"Actualmente, la diferencia no está entre izquierda o derecha sino entre las personas que quieren a las personas y las personas que menosprecian a las personas".

Digo que parece anodino porque aunque parezca que siempre fue así, lo cierto es que va a más. Cada vez hay más personas que menosprecian a otras personas. Por mil razones, porque llevan velo, porque vienen en pateras, porque los deshaucian, porque molestan, por lo que fuese.

Hay un tufo en el aire que invita constantemente a menospreciar al otro. A cambio, twiter, facebook y demás medios, en los que me puedo encontrar con mis amigos de verdad.


----------



## amador (21 Abr 2016)

Interesante:

Países Bajos se plantea prohibir la venta de coches de gasolina y diésel a partir de 2025

Netherlands moots electric car future with petrol and diesel ban by 2025 | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## paketazo (21 Abr 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Como ya sabéis, los gabachos están, como siempre, en el debate izquierda-derecha cuando el verdadero debate es qué cuenta el Draghi pero bueno, ya se caerán del guindo (en la piel del Toro también hay ese debate pero mucho menos porque aquí se estila más lo de "¿Qué hay de lo mío?")
> 
> El caso es que el filósofo Michel Onfray hizó unas declaraciones hace un par de días y, entre otras cosas, dijo algo que parece anodino y, sin embargo, a mi me parece crucial.
> 
> ...



*frish* eso es más viejo que la rueda compañero. Se le llama envidia, y proviene de la naturaleza genética del ser humano, y de muchos seres vivos.

Incluso un perro arrebata un hueso a otro a pesar de que no tenga hambre para acto seguido enterrarlo y olvidarse de el.

Piensas que en la época romana por ejemplo, no se menospreciaba a un cristiano, a un negro, a un mendigo, a un leproso, a un árabe...el mundo es el mundo, y si me dejas añadir algo, pienso que hoy en día, está naciendo una raza de "super hombres"...no el de Nietzsche si no una raza que respeta, tiene ética, es comprensiva, y no discrimina a ningún ser humano...en unas décadas debería de imponerse...démosle tiempo.

En cuanto a derecha o izquierda, pienso que hoy en día y sacando a generaciones ya "obsoletas" que no han abierto su mente a la perspectiva global, prácticamente todos sabemos que se puede denominar a estas corrientes políticas como "la misma mierda"...lo que sucede, es que mierda por mierda, una huele de un modo y otra de otro, y en ese matiz, es dónde interviene el ego humano, deseosos de ídolos y salvadores...aun que reitero que cada vez menos.

El oro consolidando esa zona comentada de los 1250$ OZ.

Por cierto, *Fernando* ciertamente hace unos meses, invito a mirar las oreras cuando habían hecho suelo, lo recuerdo perfectamente, y también pienso como él, yo ahora físico y tranquilidad.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## frisch (21 Abr 2016)

Sí, pero en la época romana no había facebook y la posibilidad de tener un montón de amigos de verdad, además de sentir envidia de todos los demás.


----------



## AlfRom (21 Abr 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Cada vez hay más personas que menosprecian a otras personas. Por mil razones, porque llevan velo, porque vienen en pateras, porque los deshaucian, porque molestan, por lo que fuese.



Eres falaz metiendo todas esas objeciones en un mismo saco.

También eres falaz calificando de "menosprecio" actitudes de rechazo perfectamente válidas, como son el rechazo al velo islámico (a mi no se me permite ir por la calle embozado en un pasamontañas) o la inmigración económica de personas motivada por las facilidades para chupar de la bolsa común.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Abr 2016)

Bueno, bueno... Hay algo que se conoce como "Falacia ad hominem"...

Y respecto a la envidia, ésta es más vieja que las judías con chorizo... como se puede constatar por los distintos autores que dejo en este enlace...

- Frases célebres sobre la envidia | pensamientos sobre la envidia - YouTube

Y dentro de un rato vuelvo para enlazaros algunas cosas de interés.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Pues, SÍ, me parece que muchos que publican por ahí nos leen... No hace mucho tuvimos -bueno, tuvieron...- un polémico debate en este hilo y acabo de leer un artículo recién editado que incide en lo que se trató aquí. En fin, para evitar nuevos "encontronazos" no lo voy a enlazar, pero me ha resultado muy interesante.

Y os dejo una selección de noticias...

- EXTRAÃ‘O INFORME ADVIERTE SOBRE “EPIDEMIA DE DISTURBIOS GLOBALES” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- JPMorgan Chase's Jamie Dimon Is Right About China's Economy - Fortune

- Beware of Fool's Gold!

Saludos.


----------



## Jarel! (22 Abr 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto a derecha o izquierda, pienso que hoy en día y sacando a generaciones ya "obsoletas" que no han abierto su mente a la perspectiva global, prácticamente todos sabemos que se puede denominar a estas corrientes políticas como "la misma mierda"...lo que sucede, es que mierda por mierda, una huele de un modo y otra de otro, y en ese matiz, es dónde interviene el ego humano, deseosos de ídolos y salvadores...aun que reitero que cada vez menos.
> .



Grandiosa frase, cuando cambio los pañales a mis hijos puedo oler diferentes mierdas según lo que hayan comido.... Pero en definitiva son mierdas....... Que su único destino es la basura.

Lo triste es la gente necesite oler y sentirse parte de una mierda, es la inseguridad individual la que les obliga a sentirse parte de algo, aunque sea mierda.
Saludos a todos y agradecimientos, os leo desde la sombra ya que no tengo mucjo que aportar desgraciadamente.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, Jarel!: Bueno, yo creo que la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí estamos en el "fondo" que nos ha transmitido paketazo, pero claro en la "forma" podemos diferir, ya que a veces por donde "transitamos" sólo hay mierda y si no tenemos "alas", pues ya sabes...

Mira, hace ya muchos años, leí un refrán que ahora no recuerdo bien, pero que más o menos nos decía que el hombre es el único animal de la Tierra que cuando pisa una mierda le da importancia y por ello intenta encontrarle algo positivo al hecho de haberla pisado...

Por cierto, sin animo de ser "irreverente" (vamos, que no hay intención de herir susceptibilidades), recuerdo esto de Perich: "Este mundo es una mierda, y encima, si hay otro, dicen que lo ha creado el mismo que hizo este." 

Desde luego, de ser así, sería una auténtica "Putada"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Abr 2016)

Una entrevista interesante a un matemático que trabajó en Wall Street.

Jim Simons: A rare interview with the mathematician who cracked Wall Street | TED Talk | TED.com


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, amador: Esperaba bastante más de la entrevista a Jim Simons y que apenas a dicho nada... Comentaré que Simons es el creador de uno de los Hedge Funds más exitosos: el "Reinaissance Technologies". En el fondo su éxito se basa en algo que ya es común y constituye el auténtico "Cáncer" en el mundo de la inversión: el arbitraje mediante el trading de alta frecuencia (HTF)... En fin, creo que Simons ya está retirado "activamente", pero continúa en el Hedge Fund. Dicho todo esto, está claro el porqué esperaba mucho más...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Edgewater acusa a la Xunta de presionarles para trabajar con sólo una empresa o nombrar un directivo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

- La policía alerta del timo del 'lazo libanés' en cajeros

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Abr 2016)

El medio que organiza y ofrece la entrevista es TED, una organización de divulgación de conocimiento que trata todo tipo de temas.

Una anécdota muy buena de la entrevista es cuando están hablando de sus temas de investigación matemática (no trading) y le dicen si podría explicar uno de sus desarrollos al público, y entre risas dice que no puede, por la complejidad. Al ser la entrevista de este estilo divulgativo parece que no entran en aspectos profundos y polémicos de bolsa ...

Lo que me ha quedado a mi de la entrevista, es un tema que ya se ha comentado por aquí: las pocas posibilidades que tiene un pequeño inversor jugando en bolsa. Simons revela al público el gran equipo de matemáticos que montó, seleccionándolos entre los mejores y la gran cantidad de datos que manejaban y los modelos tan complejos que desarrollaron. 

Os dejo otra muy divertida de TED para el finde.

Michael Shermer: Why people believe weird things | TED Talk | TED.com

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Esperaba bastante más de la entrevista a Jim Simons y que apenas a dicho nada... Comentaré que Simons es el creador de uno de los Hedge Funds más exitosos: el "Reinaissance Technologies". En el fondo su éxito se basa en algo que ya es común y constituye el auténtico "Cáncer" en el mundo de la inversión: el arbitraje mediante el trading de alta frecuencia (HTF)... En fin, creo que Simons ya está retirado "activamente", pero continúa en el Hedge Fund. Dicho todo esto, está claro el porqué esperaba mucho más...
> 
> Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, amador: No existe tal "complejidad" para aquellos que conocemos cómo funciona el trading en el arbitraje de alta frecuencia. Tan simple cómo preparar los ordenadores para la búsqueda de diferencias infinititesimales en los precios de los mismos activos u otros, tanto da... Cuando las detectan se aprovechan de ello, comprando una/s milésima/s más barato y vendiendo una/s milésima/s más caro. De la amplitud de las operaciones sale el brutal beneficio que obtienen y también la "pasta" con la que operan también les permite manipular a su antojo los precios. Desde que existe este "Sistema" es casi imposible que el "pezqueñín" pueda hacer algo en Bolsa, fuera de ser un simple "jornalero" de la misma, aunque siempre habrá excepciones... Y otra cosa es si merece la pena... Jugar contra alguien que tiene las "cartas marcadas" NO suele ser muy inteligente... ¿No?

Por cierto, como "curiosidad", pude comprobar un hábito de Simons: NO utiliza calcetines...

Y dejo esto...

- Aumenta la presión ante las dudas sobre el 11-S: "Aquí hay algo que está mal, yo lo viví y necesitamos saber la verdad"

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, hoy siguen "zurrando" al Oro y en menor medida a la Plata y ya comenté ayer que había observado "algo" que NO me gustaba y vemos que ha tenido continuidad en el día de hoy: hace unos minutos el Oro a $1230,90... ¿Preocupante? NO, de momento, y vamos a ver a dónde lo quieren llevar... pero entiendo que en torno a los $1194,70 puede parar este movimiento "correctivo", aunque creo recordar que paketazo daba un poco más de margen hacia abajo.

Por tanto, en la próxima semana puede darse una nueva entrada para aquellos que quieran "arriesgarse"... A estos precios y cara a pocos años, puede resultar interesante y repito lo de SIEMPRE: dinero del que se pueda prescindir a un plazo que puede ser largo y procurando no buscar la componente "especulativa".

Y ya vemos que en la semana del "estreno" del SGE más pena que "gloria"... En fin, lo esperado, al menos por mí y que ya plasmé en varios comentarios. Supongo que SÍ, que ese mercado potenciará la comercialización del Oro, pero sigo pensando que éste se moverá al alza por otras "fuerzas" mucho más imperiosas y que tendrán que ver más con una creciente inestabilidad en el mundo en todos los órdenes. Al tiempo...

Y dejo esto...

- Faisal Humayun Blog | Correlation And Likely Trend For Gold And Silver | Talkmarkets

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

- Silver Prices Up 6% This Week And 25% YTD; Gold Up 1% This Week | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (22 Abr 2016)

Frisch dijo:


> "...
> 
> El caso es que el filósofo Michel Onfray hizó unas declaraciones hace un par de días y, entre otras cosas, dijo algo que parece anodino y, sin embargo, a mi me parece crucial.
> 
> ...



Pues vaya m.de filósofo, la verdad. Hay más profundidad en lo expuesto por Paketazo con el ya recursivo "egoísmo" que con lo del menosprecio. Me resulta un argumento para niños que no se enteran de la misa a la media.

Pongo un ejemplo. Todos entendemos que una sociedad moderna como la nuestra alcanzaría el colapso si no aplicara 'generosamente' el principio de la progresividad fiscal. Todos lo sabemos, y lo soportamos con estoica paciencia.

Y es que, analizando por regiones de españa como tratan el delicado asunto de las herencias, uno se hace una composición de lugar de como anda ese egoísmo del que hablaba Paketazo. Un buen hombre que se tira pagando impuestos, tasas, estafas, ... durante toda su vida, y con la intención de dejarle algo a sus herederos, y esa progresividad de la que hablábamos se incrementa 'progresivamente' a medida que se va alejando el heredero a lo largo del árbol genealógico. Ok

Todos entendemos que lo que subyace de dicha política es básicamente el evitar que la riqueza se concentre. Como principio está bien, pero cuando entramos en los matices de hasta cuanto puede llegarse a quedar el Estado, ya la cosa adquiere tintes confiscatorio. Según en que tabla llegues, la cosa puede alcanzar ¡¡¡¡¡HASTA EL 70% DEL PATRIMONIO en cuestión!!!!

Y ahora viene la situación trampa donde poder contextualizar el egoismo del que veníamos hablando. Si la persona con la q conversas, te suelta el manido ¡¡¡que se lo quiten a los ricos!!! o argumentos del estilo cuando intenta justificar ese espiritu confiscatorio de la política para las herencias, en lugar de reconocer, aunque solo sea en parte, lo injusto de según que grados de "fiscalidad progresiva", es que sencillamente entre el señor que sin tener ningún negocio sucio sino q simplemente salva su patrimonio en un paraíso fiscal, y nuestro contertulio de ejemplo... la verdad, no destaco mucha diferencia. Y ante la pregunta:

¿Tiene el mismo grado de comprensión el que asume con estoicidad la "mordida" a dicha herencia, que, por ejemplo el contertulio de ejemplo? Yo diría que en absoluto.

Al final, si te fijas, nos tratan y en el fondo nos dejamos tratar como a menores de edad. Con argumentos simplones como el del filósofo en cuestión.

En el fondo, y parafraseando a nuestro gran conforero Paketazo: es solo cuestión de grados de egoísmo. Y de oportunidades de egoísmo. No hay más. La vida, que es así de chunguilla.


----------



## Pedernal (22 Abr 2016)

Bruselas envía funcionarios a los ayuntamientos españoles antiTTIP para venderles el tratado


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Abr 2016)

Hola, nekcab: Es que los impuestos a que se someten a las herencias son un auténtico ABSURDO y que no se justifica de ninguna de las maneras. Por regla general, el Patrimonio de una persona "normal" ya ha pagado todos los impuestos habidos y por haber, de manera que debiera quedar totalmente LIBRE para quienes hereden... Otra cosa son aquellos "Patrimonios" que se han "generado" cómo se denuncian un día sí y otro también en los medios de comunicación.

Mira, nekcab, cuando comento mi intención de dejar "algo" en MPs como "herencia" es porque quiero que una parte de mi Patrimonio NO pague ningún "derecho de pernada"... Otra cosa es que tenga que echar mano de ellos antes de ir a criar malvas...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (23 Abr 2016)

Y no solo eso fernando: ¿el i.al Patrimonio?

Pq solo por el hecho de que éste se aplique sobre algo que, aunque uno demostrara su total transparencia y legalidad (con sus correspondientes impuestos, tasas, ...), al Estado se la suda. Pero es que no solo eso: :¡¡¡LO APLICAN SOBRE EL MISMO PATRIMONIO INDEFINIDAMENTE TODOS LOS AÑOS!!!

Y q se me entienda: yo asumo la progresividad fiscal, e incluso las medidas para evitar que la concentración de la riqueza. Pero el cómo unos y otros se hechan los trastos a la cabeza para justificar su correspondiente posición dominante (unos por sus capacidades/intelecto, y otro por tener al Estado como su.. 'primo zumosol' )


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo una muy interesante entrevista realizada a Juan Torres López...

- Rebelion. “La crisis es como la ventana por donde ves lo que ocurre a quien la padece”

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Simplemente, BRUTALES... Así se pueden calificar a las ventas de las Eagles de Oro americanas. Según uno de mis contactos en los EE.UU., en las tres primeras semanas de Abril se han vendido 87.000 Onzas... Y en el período que va de Enero-Abril: 333.000 Onzas. Y no hay "color" si lo comparamos con el mismo período del pasado año 2015: 175.000 Onzas. Está claro que hay un fuerte movimiento de compra de FÍSICO e imagino que debido a las mismas "percepciones" que venimos vertiendo en este hilo. Bueno, en cuanto me pasen un enlace sobre este tema ya os lo colocaré.

Y dejo esto de una fuente rusa...

- 'Gold-Fix Cartel': How Western Banks Were Caught With Pants Down

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Ahí va un análisis basado en las Ondas de Elliot o eso dice su autor... Me gustan más los análisis de AT de paketazo, pero lo dejo porque en la "segunda parte" estoy más de acuerdo, es decir en cuanto a que NO estamos ante el principio de un mercado "Toro", aunque es posible que se estén poniendo los primeros "cimientos"...

- Análisis del alza temporal del oro - Guillermo Barba

Y también os pongo cómo está el COT al cierre semanal... Sigo viendo un fuerte posicionamiento en los cortos de los comerciales y eso NO es bueno. ¡Ojo! al Índice del Dólar por si vuelve a "resurgir" (parece que está en ello).

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 22, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## prudente2 (23 Abr 2016)

*Es 1.790 otra vez.*

.lata:.

Corría el año 1790 y la Asamblea Nacional revolucionaria en París estaba preocupada. Llegaban quejas de toda Francia de que el comercio se encontraba estancado, las ventas eran bajas, la gente no tenía empleo y había una gran escasez de dinero.

Eso era lógico, ya que todos los negocios se ralentizan cuando la fuente predominante de autoridad es cuestionada. Un año antes, la prisión de La Bastilla había sido tomada por una multitud revolucionaria y se lanzaban todo tipo de acusaciones contra el rey Luis XVI y su bella reina, María Antonieta.

Pero transcurría la “Era de la Razón” y las personas más educadas, inteligentes y razonables de Francia eran miembros de la Asamblea Nacional revolucionaria, que se reunía a diario en París.

La Asamblea congregó a sus muy educadas mentes, y llegó a la conclusión de que una escasez de dinero era intolerable y que había que hacer algo al respecto.

“¿Para qué tenemos cerebros altamente educados, si no podemos resolver el problema de la escasez de dinero? Sin duda alguna, la razón puede resolver este problema”.

Así que los miembros de la Asamblea Nacional analizaron el problema de la escasez de dinero y tuvieron una idea espléndida. “Vamos a fabricar el dinero necesario y las cosas irán de las mil maravillas”.

Así nació el “Asignado”

De la sabiduría colectiva de la Asamblea, el “asignado” surgió como una especie de bono respaldado por las grandes extensiones de tierra recientemente expropiadas por el Estado francés a la Iglesia Católica. ¿Y qué podría ser más sólido que el respaldo de las hermosas tierras de la Francia querida?

Pronto se imprimieron los asignados, con distintas denominaciones monetarias valuadas en francos de oro.

Al principio, los asignados circularon de forma y valor idéntico a las monedas de oro. Pero muy pronto el valor de intercambio de los asignados frente al oro comenzó a bajar. Entonces empezó una pesadilla que se prolongó por siete años.

La primera emisión de asignados no alivió la situación provocada por el estancamiento del comercio.

Así que una segunda emisión siguió a la primera, y luego vino otra, y otra. Al continuar las emisiones, el valor de los documentos caía más y más frente al oro.

Los muy inteligentes caballeros de la Asamblea decidieron que la baja del asignado respondía a maniobras de gente apátrida y malvada que tenía que ser castigada.

La Asamblea decretó que cualquier mercader debía ser castigado con prisión o incluso la guillotina, si se aventuraba a preguntarle a un cliente si iba a pagar por la compra de pan, en moneda de oro o en asignados. Los asambleístas crearon una red nacional de espías para cazar a los acaparadores de oro, confiscar el mismo y cortarles la cabeza a los transgresores.

Mientras tanto, los ciudadanos más inteligentes adquirieron enormes deudas en asignados, seguros de que el valor de estos se desplomaría. Con asignados prestados compraron todo tipo de bienes duraderos, como inmuebles, alhajas y obras de arte. Con el tiempo, el asignado perdió casi todo su valor y las deudas se esfumaron. Inmensas fortunas pasaron de las manos de una masa de ignorantes a los pocos que pudieron ver lo que estaba pasando.

Finalmente, la gente común de París se dio cuenta que el pan escaseaba. La hambruna azotó al país y el gobierno parisino tuvo que repartir raciones de pan a las multitudes, pan en mal estado, agusanado.

En 1797 Napoleón llegó al poder en Francia. Detuvo los planes de los muy educados caballeros de la Asamblea Nacional, y decretó que en adelante sólo el oro serviría como dinero.

En el centro de la Plaza Vendome, donde hoy se levanta una gran columna coronada por una estatua de Napoleón, una inmensa hoguera consumió pilas de asignados recién impresos y la maquinaria de madera que fabricó los papeles.

Los muy educados y eminentemente razonables hombres de la Asamblea Nacional consiguieron poner a Francia de rodillas. Pero ni uno solo de esos hombres, responsables del colosal desastre, dijo “nos equivocamos”.

2016: ¿Por qué vuelve a ser nuevamente 1790?

Porque como en Francia de 1790, hoy tenemos a un grupo de hombres arrogantes que dirigen la política económica mundial basándose en una construcción intelectual errónea. En 1790 fue el asignado. Hoy es el dólar y sus monedas derivadas.

En 1790, el oro era el enemigo de esos hombres arrogantes porque la depreciación de los asignados frente al oro revelaba la falsedad de ese pedazo de papel.

La Asamblea Nacional hizo lo posible por suprimir el uso de oro a través de la violencia en contra de sus poseedores. Hoy, el oro es otra vez el enemigo de los arrogantes amos: el valor del oro amenaza con exponer la falsedad del dólar irredimible.

En 1933, el valor del dólar en oro era de 1½ gramos.

Hoy, el valor del dólar es de solo 2½ centésimos de un gramo de oro.

Nuestros arrogantes amos luchan por mantener su construcción intelectual, la divisa irredimible que es el dólar, y evitar que se desplome a valores de milésimas y decenas de milésimas de un gramo de oro.

Pero el dólar se enfrenta inevitablemente a la misma suerte del asignado, que en 1797 cayó a un valor de cero gramos de oro. Y como las divisas del resto del mundo son derivadas del dólar, estas también serán inservibles.

El error fundamental en el pensamiento de los arrogantes miembros de la Asamblea Nacional francesa en 1790 fue la idea equivocada de que podían inventar dinero más adecuado que el oro para alcanzar la prosperidad de Francia.

Hoy, el error fundamental en el pensamiento de nuestros Amos del Universo es el mismo que cegó a los miembros de la Asamblea Nacional.

Están convencidos de que su modelo intelectual, el irredimible dólar, es mucho más idóneo que el oro para utilizarlo como dinero

La arrogancia de la mayoría de los miembros de la Asamblea Nacional en 1790 llevó a una postración total de la economía de Francia durante siete años.

Los arrogantes banqueros centrales de hoy en día sin duda nos llevarán a un mundo hundido en la postración económica. Pero no esperen que ninguno de ellos alguna vez diga “estuvimos equivocados”.

Así que es por eso, que vuelve a ser 1790 otra vez.


----------



## frisch (23 Abr 2016)

prudente2 dijo:


> .lata:.
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Me parece un magnífico artículo pero le faltan dos párrafos más.

1. Los miembros de la Asamblea Nacional de 1790 siguieron ejerciendo de miembros de la Asamblea Nacional (con las consiguientes prebendas).

2. Los banqueros centrales de hoy en día llevarán a la postración económica a todos menos a los propios banqueros (y a sus dueños reales, obviamente).

Aprovecho el comentario para contestar al mensaje "ad hominem" y a otro más.

Lo que plantea Onfray es lo siguiente:

Usted, si pudiera falsear un producto que vende para obtener 10 cts. de euro de más por producto vendido ¿lo haría o no?

Si lo hace es que usted es de derechas o de izquierdas (da igual).

Si no lo hace es que usted no menosprecia al prójimo.


----------



## Sezosan (24 Abr 2016)

Me ha gustado el texto Prudente2. No sabia yo nada de esto. Pero, me ha quedado el regusto agrio de llegar a la conclusión de que lo que sacó de ese intervalo apurado a Francia y devolvió el equilibrio, no fue otra cosa que la HAMBRUNA. ;(


----------



## mk73 (24 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Simplemente, BRUTALES... Así se pueden calificar a las ventas de las Eagles de Oro americanas. Según uno de mis contactos en los EE.UU., en las tres primeras semanas de Abril se han vendido 87.000 Onzas... Y en el período que va de Enero-Abril: 333.000 Onzas. Y no hay "color" si lo comparamos con el mismo período del pasado año 2015: 175.000 Onzas. Está claro que hay un fuerte movimiento de compra de FÍSICO e imagino que debido a las mismas "percepciones" que venimos vertiendo en este hilo. Bueno, en cuanto me pasen un enlace sobre este tema ya os lo colocaré.
> 
> Y dejo esto de una fuente rusa...
> 
> ...




Pues si es Eagles de plata, no se queda en menos. Hace unos meses por internet estuve ojeando las tiradas, millonarias, que habian vendido de ésta moneda. En los ultimos años se habian disparado las ventas, ante la gran demanda que habia.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2016)

Hola, mk73: Por aquí vamos actualizando las ventas que se efectúan en diferentes Casas de la Moneda y nos fijamos mucho en los datos que proporciona la US Mint. De momento, no tengo los datos relativos para la Plata desde inicios de año, pero seguro que me llegarán y ya los enlazaré como suelo hacer desde hace ya unos cuantos años. Está claro que si se han producido esas ventas en las Eagles de Oro, pues la cifra de las de Plata puede llegar a ser "escandalosa"... En fin, ya veremos, aunque viendo el enlace que dejo pocas dudas hay sobre lo que está sucediendo en torno a la Plata...

- Trader Dan's World | Silver Commitments of Traders

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Abr 2016)

Salarios en los últimos 25 años
(los datos son del País sin nombre)

Wall Street Wages Double in 25 Years as Everyone Else


----------



## Tons (24 Abr 2016)

prudente2 dijo:


> .lata:.
> 
> Corría el año 1790 y la Asamblea Nacional revolucionaria en París estaba preocupada. Llegaban quejas de toda Francia de que el comercio se encontraba estancado, las ventas eran bajas, la gente no tenía empleo y había una gran escasez de dinero.
> 
> ...




Buen resumen pero recomiendo encarecidamente que leais el librillo original es muy bueno

http://www.plata.com.mx/mplata/documentos/images/LaInflacionDelDineroFiatEnFrancia-ADicksonWhite.pdf

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Abr 2016)

Interesante...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...o-del-portaaviones-invencible-atacado-en-1982

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (25 Abr 2016)

mk73 dijo:


> Pues si es Eagles de plata, no se queda en menos. Hace unos meses por internet estuve ojeando las tiradas, millonarias, que habian vendido de ésta moneda. En los ultimos años se habian disparado las ventas, ante la gran demanda que habia.



Y en España sin embargo, seguimos sin crear un Bullion en condiciones.

Otra cosa, Apple, se está esforzando en recuperar el oro de sus aparatos.

Apple recupera una tonelada de oro de los iPhones e iPads reciclados en 2015 | Tecnología | EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - ¿Insolvencia de los esquemas de pensiones privados?

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Abr 2016)

En este post indican algo curioso ...

que China no va a permitir el cambio del Yuan por Dólares, ya tiene suficientes reservas de dólares y no va aceptar que grandes cantidades de dólares sean cambiadas por yuanes ... 

Al final hay un gráfico sorprendente de la venta Eagle de oro desde abril de 2015 a abril 2016 

Agoracom: Small Cap Investment - Silverado Gold Mines - Gold Eagle Sales Surge 3 Times Higher In April


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2016)

Je,je,je... Me parece que los chinos ya se "meten" de todo. Menuda GILIPOLLEZ esa que sueltan sobre el Yuan, como si fueran a haber "tortas" por hacerse con esa MIERDA de divisa. A ver si nos enteramos que China es uno de los países que más "humo" le saca a su particular "impresora" de hacer "billetitos de colores". ¿Por qué NO se comenta la fuerte devaluación que ha sufrido contra la mayor parte de las divisas? Eso SÍ, evitando ahí al "poderoso" USD... En fin, que sigan vendiendo sus particulares "cuentos chinos"... Y dejo un artículo que refuerza lo que estoy comentando...

- Credit Bubble Bulletin: Weekly Commentary: More on China

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Muy interesante el artículo que ha continuación os enlazo. Tengo la suficiente experiencia en los mercados de Materias Primas para saber qué "algo" no está "cuadrando" y el artículo presenta una "teoría" que no es tan descabellada como pueda parecer... aunque los "pollos" que puedan estar "detrás" puedan ser perfectamente "otros"...

- Commodity Trader: "What Is Happening Has Absolutely No "Reasonable" Explanation" | Zero Hedge

Y dejo otros dos artículos...

- GARDA: OTRO DE LOS “MONSTRUOS” DEL FUTURO ORDEN MUNDIAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

- REVELAN PLANES SECRETOS PARA CREAR UNOS ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA |

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Cuidado, Europa, cuidado: cuando las barbas del vecino veas pelar.... Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- ¿Qué es el Central Bank Gold Agreement?

- Demanda por manipulación del precio de la plata en Canadá

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Abr 2016)

Quien tuviera información privilegiada.
Está claro que la consigna aquí es que el suelo está en 1232-1234 y el techo en 1244. En menos de 15 minutos ganaría algo de dinero.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2016)

Y perderlo... Los "pezqueñines" suelen tener los "astros" en contra...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Abr 2016)

Bueno, como sabéis, in extremis fallido, ha habido una propuesta de Compromís con 30 puntos para formar Gobierno en la Piel de Toro (exceptuando el país de la saudade).

Es curioso que los medios que han publicado los famosos 30 puntos se cuentan con los dedos de las manos de un manco. Incluso, he leído noticias que decían que el Pso€ estaba de acuerdo con 27 puntos sobre los 30 pero no decían cuáles eran los 3 puntos con los que no estaban de acuerdo, ni tampoco los 27.

Son los signos de los tiempos: dar la impresión de superinformar para no informar.

Pego los 30 puntos como ejemplo de cómo los partidos políticos (_totum revolutum_) practican los mundos de Yupi pero, desengáñese usted, no significa que ellos vivan en los mundos de Yupi, no, significa que quieren que usted viva en los mundos de Yupi y siga viviendo en ellos_ per secula seculorum_. Por ahora lo consiguen, puesto que la mayoría acepta el juego (a)democrático.

(los comentarios en cursiva son míos)

A. Rescatar personas
Todo ejercicio político tiene que ir encaminado a garantizar las necesidades vitales básicas. Todo ciudadano tiene derecho a vivir dignamente y tener sus derechos garantizados.

_bueno eso ya lo dice nuestra Constitución que lleva vigente desde el 78 y la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos que data de 1948 (por cierto también tiene 30 puntos) luego parece que llueve sobre mojado_

1.	Adoptar medidas contra los desahucios, entre ellas, las 5 de la PAH.
_(la PAH aboga por la dación en pago que no soluciona nada)_
2.	Implantar un Ingreso Vital Mínimo.
_con el dinero de Soros_
3.	Dotar de recursos suficientes a la Ley de Dependencia.
_con el dinero de Soros_
4.	Impulsar medidas integrales contra la violencia machista.
_¿integrales de pan o de hostias?_
5.	Adoptar medidas contra la pobreza, desde una perspectiva multidimensional e integral.
_más pan integral_
6.	Impulsar un Plan de Empleo Juvenil y lucha contra la fuga de cerebros.
_con el dinero de Soros y controles de la Guardia Civil en fronteras, puertos y aeropuertos_

B. Regeneración democrática y lucha contra la corrupción
La corrupción como modelo político-económico debe terminar. Para ello es imprescindible apostar por instituciones inclusivas, transparentes y austeras.

_por supuesto debe terminar, faltaría más, contando con el Aparato del Estado y del Sistema_

7.	Reformar la Ley de Transparencia.
_reforma va, reforma viene_
8.	Crear la Oficina contra el Fraude y la Corrupción.
_no basta con los servicios de Hacienda o es que ¿hace falta un organismo que vigile a Hacienda? Más chupópteros a cuenta del contribuyente_
9.	Prohibir las puertas giratorias, regular los lobbies y aprobar una Ley para la protección del denunciante de prácticas corruptas.
_Somewhere over the rainbowwww (Judy Garland)_
10.	Derogar la Ley Mordaza.
_No lo harán_
11.	Adoptar medidas para mejorar la transparencia en la contratación de empresas y servicios públicos.
_Somewhere over the rainbowwww (Judy Garland)_
12.	Reformar el sistema electoral.
_Imposible, beneficia al bipartidismo. Yo ya, de reformar, reformaría el Sistema._
13.	Despolitización del Tribunal Constitucional y del CGPJ.
_Ni con lejía_

C. Gobernar para las personas
Situar en el centro de toda actividad política a las personas es el principal mandato extraído del 20D. El Gobierno del Cambio tiene que gobernar para todos y todas; y no solo para unos pocos.

_¡Vaya hombre! resulta que antes gobernábamos para los canguros y no dijimos nada durante 38 años_

14.	Reformar el art. 135 de la CE, priorizar del gasto social y reestructurar la deuda.
_Cuéntaselo a la Merkel_
15.	Promover la paridad en los órganos institucionales.
_¡Qué bonito y qué bien!_
16.	Derogar las reformas laborales de 2010 y 2012.
_Cuéntaselo a la Merkel y a los bancos alemanes - que están en bancarrota_
17.	Recuperar el Sistema Sanitario público y la Sanidad Universal.
_Está privatizado. Va a costar un congo volver a comprárselo. Gracias Soros_
18.	Impulsar una nueva Ley de Educación, consensuada con los agentes sociales.
_La enésima_
19.	Promover una nueva Ley integral para la igualdad efectiva de personas LGTBI
_¡Eso, eso, gracias Soros! (puntualizo, a mi la orientación sexual de cada cual me la trae al pairo, lo que no me la trae al pairo son las campañas comerciales)_

D. Nuevo modelo productivo
El principal problema económico de este país reside en la estructura productiva. Es por ello, que el nuevo Gobierno del Cambio ha de centrar sus esfuerzos en poner las bases para la creación de una estructura productiva moderna.
_¡Jodé que venga Marx y lo lea!_

20.	Reindustrializar la economía.
_En la India_
21.	Impulsar un nuevo modelo energético, justo y sostenible; adoptar una Ley de Cambio Climático.
_Gracias Obama, gracias Al Gore, gracias Monsanto_
22.	Reconvertir el ICO en una banca pública.
_Interesante_
23.	Reformar el sistema fiscal para adoptar una fiscalidad justa, ambiental y solidaria, y dotar de recursos suficientes a la lucha contra el fraude fiscal.
_Somewhere over the rainbowwww (Judy Garland)_
24.	Fomentar las conexiones ferroviarias, marítimas, terrestres y aéreas con Europa.
_Por Tierra, Mar y Aire_
25.	Impulsar la agricultura de calidad y proximidad.
_Con el permiso de Mercadona_

E. Del Estado y Europa
La crisis institucional que vive el Estado español y la Unión Europea tienen como principal causa explicativa la falta de democracia en sentido amplio. Así pues, las medidas que se detallan intentan profundizar la democracia en el Estado y en Europa.

_*la falta de democracia en sentido amplio*, estrecho, del lado derecho, del izquierdo, de arriba, de abajo y de los costados_ 

26.	Reformar el sistema de financiación autonómico y reconocer la deuda histórica del Estado con las CCAA.
_yo diría más bien, replantearse lo del café para todos pero bueno, ya es un poco tarde_
27.	Abordar las crisis territoriales del Estado desde una perspectiva democrática y avanzar hacia un modelo federal.
_And it's too late, baby now, it's too late,
Though we really did try to make it.
Somethin' inside has died, and I can't hide,
And I just can't fake it, oh, no, no. Carole King._
28.	Impulsar la integración y democratización de la Unión Europea con base en un modelo social, justo y solidario.
_Jodé, no tenemos suficientes problemas con hacerlo en casa como para hacerlo en Bruselas, jo jo jo jo jo._
29.	Renegociar los Programas de Estabilidad.
_Bundesbank_
30.	Promover un aumento de las políticas redistributivas entre países de la Unión Europea.
_Empezando por Luxemburgo_

Los partidos abajo firmantes se comprometen a realizar un seguimiento público del acuerdo y dar cuentas públicamente de él cada 6 meses.
Los partidos abajo firmantes se comprometen a formar un gobierno de coalición con la participación de todas las fuerzas políticas firmantes, para ejecutar el acuerdo.

_públicamente - es decir usted y yo - cada 6 meses a través de El País, Público, la COPE, el ABC, La Razón, La Vanguardia, La SER, La Sexta y, sobre todo, la Televisión Pública que pagamos todos_.

Termino:

Que nadie se descojone de este programa porque resulta que todos los programas electorales de todas las épocas (me limito a la Piel de Toro) están redactados en los mismos términos. Lo que ocurre es que nadie se los lee (antes de votar).


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: Muchos de los que votamos nos solemos leer BIEN los programas de aquellas opciones políticas que vayamos a votar e incluso algunos llegamos a "examinar" las de las demás opciones que no tienen ninguna afinidad con las "nuestras" o lo más "cercanas". Y, bueno, qué quieres que te diga, frisch, en tu "línea" y de la que discrepo totalmente, ya sabes que NO creo en los "milagros" y menos "celestiales"...

Y dejo esto...

- Silver Price Predictions | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Abr 2016)

Milagros, de haber, sólo hay celestiales, lo demás es el Mercado.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Abr 2016)

Ya... pues, vamos de puto culo si tenemos que esperar esos milagros "celestiales". Además, yo como "Santo" Tomás: Ver para Creer... Y lo que veo me hace NO creer en lo que tú y otros creéis... Eso SÍ, si algo me caracteriza es que suelo respetar las opiniones de los demás cuando están bien argumentadas, pero de ahí a aceptarlas...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (26 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ya... pues, vamos de puto culo si tenemos que esperar esos milagros "celestiales".)



No desesperes Fernando, todavía te quedan los programas electorales, a falta de milagros celestiales.

_Edito: Un abrazo, amigo y buena persona._


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Je,je,je... "Las personas siempre han contado cuentos. Mucho antes de que la Humanidad aprendiera a leer y escribir, todo el mundo escuchaba cuentos. Y había narradores que los contaban mejor que otros, es decir que la gente les creía más sus mentiras." (Gunter Grass)

NO, amigo frisch, no espero "milagros" ni del Cielo ni en la Tierra...

Y dejo esto...

- Silver Price Forecast: Silver Rally Will Bring Bond Market Collapse | SilverSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Una simple fórmula invalida cualquier ajuste de déficit en España. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Muy buen artículo de Ainurrieta, pero a mí no me queda otra alternativa que volver a votar, a pesar de que me temo que servirá de bien poco... pero por "intentarlo" que no quede.

- Vozpópuli - La gran coalición que se avecina

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (27 Abr 2016)

Goldtent TA Paradise » what bull market??? 

Hola buenas tardes, os dejo otro post en público de Spock, poniéndose una medalla esta vez. Las mineras siguen subiendo, parece que poco a poco ahora, no ceden. 
Veremos esta tarde con el discurso de Yellen, cómo afecta a las mineras, a lo mejor consolidan y ceden algo, o a lo mejor vuelan...

Os dejo con los comentarios y el chart de Spock que os comentaba...
_
what bull market???
Entry price $0.05 area. Initial target price $0.50 or *1000% potential return* from entry price.

Edit: I had a close look at their gold project, and reckon its as good as or if not better, than Roxgold’s. I expect they can add another 1 million oz of high grade ore to their current 3.6 million oz resource, which is valued at about *$10 per oz in the ground*.

At $0.50 we start to get back to “known values” for companies like this. They were totally trashed and now they are mean reverting to a sensible price. what bull market??_


----------



## frisch (27 Abr 2016)

Admiro tu tesón fernando y me parece muy bien que todavía haya personas que consideran que se puede cambiar algo, siquiera algo, eligiendo al residente de La Moncloa.

Pienso que se debe a recorridos de vida. También, hubo un tiempo, en el que apostaba por esa vía y no creas que con poco tesón.

Sin embargo, y al hilo de los 30 puntos de Compromís que publicaba ayer, yo me hago 2 preguntas:

1. Si la mayor parte de las normas que nos rigen se deciden extramuros ¿qué interés tiene otorgarle un hipotético poder a alguien que se sabe que en el mejor de los casos no va a poder cumplir, contra su voluntad, nada de lo que dice y, en el peor, no cumplir a sabiendas de que no va a cumplir (esto es lo que hizo Mariano cuando unos días antes de ganar las elecciones, en una cena en casa del Conde de Godó, a la que asistieron todos los representantes de los poderes fácticos excepto Emilio Botín; comentó: si los españoles supieran lo que vamos a hacer no nos votarían).

2. ¿Cómo coño se puede llevar adelante un programa, el que sea, que está planteado en términos tan genéricos (por no decir, patéticos) del tipo: "es de justicia que los españoles vivan dignamente, tengan trabajo y el que quiera, vacaciones"?

En fin, no cuestiono a las personas que votan (con cabeza) pero precisamente, porque tienen cabeza, deberían pensar que quizás habría que definir en primer lugar qué es lo que habría que votar. Un inquilino en La Moncloa o largarse de la Unión Europea mediante referéndum.

Por supuesto, no me quiero pasar de listo. Ya es demasiado tarde. Esto está demasiado intrincado. Me llama la atención que el desaguisado en el que nos encontramos se haya forjado en su última etapa en menos de 60 años, que como tú sabes, en Historia, no es ni un suspiro.

En 60 años, iba a decir "nos han llevado", pero me limitaré a decir, hemos pasado de una situación de esperanza a una de desesperanza.

Escucho los argumentos de los que opinan que lo que está ocurriendo no es nada nuevo, el mundo cambia, las cosas no son como eran, no hay por qué alarmarse y toda la argumentación que mantiene que la Historia tiene un hilo conductor y que al igual que el Ave Fénix, resurgiremos de nuestras cenizas, sin embargo, hay un dato inquietante:

Hemos pasado de sociedades feudales divididas en Señores y vasallos, (*dos mil y pico años si incluimos al Mundo Antiguo*) a una sociedad en la que, debido al desarrollo industrial, la mano de obra ha accedido a tener voz (*un centenar de años*) y ahora llegamos a una sociedad en la que, por decirlo rápido (luego no muy bien), la gran mayoría de los ciudadanos creen tener voz pero están igual o más controlados que en tiempos de Genghis Khan.

¿Qué es lo que ha cambiado?

La jugada es magistral

El ciudadano de hoy en día cree ser libre pero es doblemente esclavo: por serlo y por no saberlo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Hola, frisch: Hay algo que se llama ser consecuente con la propia "conciencia" y, por tanto, NO hay necesidad de explicar mi posición en relación a la -para mí- necesidad de ir a votar... ¿Va a servir para "algo"? NO, pero mi "conciencia" va a estar más "tranquila" y dentro de lo que "cabe"... Teniendo en cuenta cuál es mi pensamiento REAL, pues para muchos mejor ese "posicionamiento" que el que me pide el "cuerpo" a mí y a otros que nos consideramos "extremistas"... ¿Entendido? Y SIEMPRE he sentido una gran fascinación por el efecto "purificador" de la GUILLOTINA, pero claro ésta SIEMPRE también se ha utilizado con fines "partidistas", así que "soluciones" objetivas pocas hay y entonces uno opta por la menos "mala"...

En cuanto a "recorridos"... Cada cual sabe el suyo y el mío anda bastantes "kilómetros" por delante de muchos, aunque aquí entra también lo que podamos haber considerado importante o no... A estas alturas de la "película", amigo frisch, ya tengo mucho vivido y, la verdad, cada vez tengo menos ganas de tener "emociones", a pesar de que "vendrán" y a no tardar. Al tiempo...

Mira, te voy a dejar a ti y a aquellos foreros que lo deseen, un muy interesante trabajo y que no suscribo en su totalidad, pero está bien "armado"... ¿No? Es muy largo, pero interesante... Vale la pena ponerlo en favoritos si no tenemos tiempo.

- www.elespiadigital.com/images/stories/Documentos6/Guardias pretorianas.pdf

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (27 Abr 2016)

Me voy a leer religiosamente el documento que indicas y te lo comentaré.

Cuando me refería a recorridos de vida, no hablaba de longitud, ni amplitud, ni intensidad sino simplemente a recorridos de vida. Gran parte de las opinones que tenemos se deben a nuestro recorrido en la vida, a lo que comúnmente se llama: vivencias. Nuestras vivencias condicionan nuestras opiniones pero también es cierto que el ser humano tiene la capacidad de sobrepasar sus vivencias y reflexionar sobre ellas y, llegado el caso, cambiar de opinión.

(yo siempre he desconfiado de las personas que no cambian de opinión - no me refiero de chaqueta -)


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Bueno, frisch, tampoco es necesario leerlo "religiosamente", ya me entiendes... Es un simple "ensayo". Y te dejo esto...

- "El hombre cuya opinión nunca varía es semejante al agua estancada, y engendra reptiles en su mente." (William Blake)

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2016 at 21:03 ----------

# Ladrillófilo: ¿Roxgold Inc. (ROG.V)? Esa que ahora anda por $1,17 más o menos y que en 1997 valía $22,80... Si es ésa, NO hace falta que te diga lo que pienso al respecto... Yo mañana mejor me "dejo" unos Euros en la Primitiva...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2016)

Nuestras circunstancias nos convierten en lo que somos, si fuéramos capaces de cribar la parte de nosotros que no ha sido esculpida por las circunstancias, encontraríamos el auténtico "yo" que nos sobreviviría en caso de existir otras vidas (algo en lo que no creo)

Si *Fernando* o *Frisch* hubieran nacido en la India, o simplemente hubieran nacido un mes antes o más tarde, es muy probable que discrepasen enormemente con el *Fernando* y *Frish* que conocemos.

¿Qué se deduce rápidamente de esto?

Pues que lo que somos no es tan importante como nos creemos, pues en gran medida es fruto del azar, y no somos ni tan grandes, ni tan especiales como podemos considerar, pues las circunstancias nos moldean, y no nosotros a las circunstancias...y esas circunstancias vienen dadas desde fuera, y no desde nuestro propio interior.

Soltado el rollo, que cada uno valore lo que es y lo que tiene en la medida que crea oportuno, y si quiere ir a votar para sentirse más libre, pues por suerte puede hacerlo, es un derecho que en otrora fue un privilegio, y en muchas ocasiones, una necesidad, y a veces dependiendo de donde, una obligación, y para algunos, es considerado un deber.

Por otra parte, *Ladrillófilo* ha aprovechado muy bien el pump de las oreras, ponte un stop de beneficios compañero, que no te roben lo bailado, que por suerte para ti, debe ser ya a estas alturas un buen pico. 

Yo sigo fuera de la RV y seguiré, creo que por bastante tiempo, los años me han enseñado a ser paciente, y la paciencia me ha regalado momentos tensos que acaban volviéndose dulces, así que mi estrategia se mantiene...oro físico, y sin abusar, pues como ponía un artículo que aporto *Fernando*, las materias primas están enrarecidas, en concreto hablaban de petróleo, pero nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar.

Sigo creyendo en los 1400$ OZ y ahí, será dónde haya que tomar decisiones importantes, ya que llegados a ese punto, podemos retroceder con fuerza, o ir a por nuevos máximos.

No me la juego, y realmente no sé lo que sucederá si llegamos a esos 1400$, pero cada vez los veo más claros.

Un saludo, y muy buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## nekcab (27 Abr 2016)

Al hilo del comentario de Frisch sobre lo de "todo se mueve para que nada cambie" por poner un ejemplo esta mañana en el banco me percataba de cómo muchas veces se establecen medidas que supuestamente sirven para luchar contra "no se qué", y al final, si lo vemos sin tanta paja, todo acaba en un: "los mierdas: jodidos, mientras que los que supuestamente aquellos para los están destinados esas medidas tan brillantes: se quedan igual"

Este principio se puede aplicar tanto para la política social, económica, ... la q te de la gana. Será que hay un principio universal, aplicable a terrícolas, venusianos o zenobitas: los que nacen jodidos, así se quedan.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Abr 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Aunque te pueda parecer lo contrario, frisch y yo tenemos más cosas en común de lo que pueda "parecer"... Además, somos buenos amigos y nos conocemos. Curiosamente, cuando hemos hablado NUNCA hemos discutido, así que ya ves...

Respecto a lo que comentas, te lo voy a responder con estas dos frases:

- "El hombre no es hijo de las circunstancias. Las circunstancias son hijas del hombre." (Benjamin Disraeli)

- "Lo que hace falta es someter a las circunstancias, no someterse a ellas." (Quinto Horacio Flaco)

Bien, paketazo, aunque entiendo el "sentido" de tu comentario, pues conmigo no se puede decir que hayas acertado... También es verdad que me salgo de lo "común", para bien o para mal, vete a saber... Respecto a lo que comentas sobre el votar, aquí SÍ que suscribo totalmente tu comentario.

En relación al Oro, veremos esos $1400, de eso no tengas dudas -vamos, tampoco las tienes- y lo que luego vaya a hacer tampoco es tan "condicionante"... Sigo creyendo que a pesar de los pesares, en pocos años se batirán ampliamente los anteriores máximos, tanto en el Oro como también en la Plata, pero veremos a qué "precio"... Y eso es lo que más me preocupa y NO el "valor" que puedan llegar a adquirir los MPs.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Señor Montoro, no podemos tolerar más sufrimientos para los ciudadanos. Blogs de Tribuna

Y leyendo algo que no viene al caso, me he encontrado con esta frase de Henry Ford. "Es bastante bueno que la gente de la nación no entienda nuestro sistema bancario y monetario, porque si lo hicieran, creo que habría una revolución antes de mañana por la mañana."

Si Ford dijo eso por aquel entonces, no quiero pensar en cómo está hoy ese "sistema", aunque algo ya sabemos los que andamos por aquí... Sin embargo, lo de la "revolución" ya no parece tan aplicable a nuestros tiempos: no hay los "huevos" de entonces, aunque dicen que el tiempo pone todo en su lugar, así que seguiremos esperando...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Bueno, bueno... Por si alguien sigue teniendo "dudas"...

- 15 Warning Signs of Possible Market Top, Recession Next Year | FS Staff | FINANCIAL SENSE

Y menudo "pelaje" el del "abogado defensor" de la "princesita"... SÍ, "Pedrito" (¿tú "fiscal"? :XX::XX::XX que se te ve el "plumero" y ALGO más... NO, si este país está plagado de SINVERGÜENZAS... y por eso mismo "todavía" se pueden mirar en el "espejo". Por cierto, este comentario es un simple "cuento" y que, POSIBLEMENTE, tenga "reflejo" en la vida REAL... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2016)

*Fernando* como siempre gracias por los aportes y por mantener el hilo siempre vivo y con material de debate renovado constantemente. Es una labor poco apreciada desde fuera, pero los que por aquí nos dejamos caer lo agradecemos, pues nos regala momentos de abstracción de la rutina diaria.


En cuanto a las circunstancias, sigo pensando que no dependen de nosotros...las considero como el viento. Si una semilla es arrastrada hacia el sur o hacia el norte por el viento, determinará su futuro. Y eso pienso de cada uno de nosotros, controlamos un ínfimo porcentaje de nuestras vidas, el resto viene predeterminado... pero bueno, la realidad es que es irrelevante romperse demasiado los cuernos tratando de entenderlo, a pesar de que es a mi modo de ver la vida algo en lo que vale la pena pensar y formarse una idea.

En cuanto a los presupuestos déficit, gasto público y todo lo que aporta el enlace de referencia al "maestro" Montoro...has hilado bien la frase de Ford...

Considero a los estados como un ente insolvente a largo plazo, que sobrevive de crear expectativas, y de retroalimentarse con sus propios medios.

Creamos dinero de la nada, y financiamos deuda en vez de controlarla o buscar alternativas al incremento del gasto.

Es de EGB (creo que ya no existe esa expresión), entender que si los ciudadanos no generan cash mediante trabajo productivo (dejo fuera los trabajadores públicos), es imposible lograr un retorno que cubra el gasto normal de un estado.

ejemplo de niño de 7 años: Si en una casa de 6 miembros trabajaban 2 a jornada completa y llegaba para pagar hipoteca, gastos de vivienda, alimentos, ropas, transporte...justito, justito...ahora que trabaja solo un miembro y a media jornada, ¿durante cuanto tiempo podremos tirar del crédito de la tarjeta para mantener el invento?

La banca no es tonta, y sabe lo que hay, al igual que los estados, no obstante, creo que es tan importante mantener a la gente ocupada con trivialidades para que no se hagan preguntas, como parecer que se sabe lo que se hace tras las mesas de los despachos gubernamentales y de la banca.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Muchas gracias por la parte que me toca, pero entiendo que esta labor que llevamos es COLECTIVA, por tanto "personalismos" los justos, a fin de cuentas tenemos detrás nuestro una mayoría "silenciosa" y que es muy amplia. Evidentemente, todo tiene un principio y un final, pero de momento éste queda lejos de este hilo y serán las "circunstancias" (Ja,ja,ja...) las que dicten su futuro.

Mira, paketazo, si en el fondo muchos de nosotros decimos lo MISMO, pero "enredándonos" en nuestros particulares "laberintos"... Y la intención de este hilo -y lo he comentado muchas veces- es que cada cual sea capaz de formarse su PROPIA opinión, independientemente de lo que podamos decir por aquí.

¿Sabes una cosa? Se me nota mucho que, normalmente, hablo desde la experiencia personal y te diré una cosa: Hace ya muchos años, pero muchos, por aquellos avatares de la vida me quedé en la puta ruina, vamos con una mano delante y otra detrás, y lo peor de todo es que fue en casi todos los sentidos... Bien, podemos aceptar que debido a las "circunstancias" que "confluyeron" todas al mismo tiempo, vamos la puta "Ley de Murphy"... Y, a pesar de todo, conseguí reponerme y vencer a esas "circunstancias" adversas, que posteriormente volverían a aparecer durante mi vida, pero a las que siempre he conseguido ir venciendo. Esto, paketazo, te lo comenta alguien que vive hoy en día bastante bien, con cierto patrimonio, sin deuda y todo a base de trabajo en la Economía REAL... SÍ, algo conseguí a través de las "inversiones" y tampoco te pienses y luego tampoco me ha tocado nunca nada... si quitamos los últimos 100 Euros de la última Lotería de Navidad.

Por tanto, paketazo, debo concluir que las dos frases que te añadí en mi comentario son algo que he podido contrastar...

Eso no quita para que, efectivamente, haya gente con talento, pero sin medios y con unas determinadas "circunstancias" muy negativas, que difícilmente pueden salir del "atolladero" en que se encuentran, pero a veces es que ni se "intenta"...

Y, paketazo, no es por "echarte flores" (y menos a estas "alturas"...), pero SIEMPRE es un placer leerte por tu "lógica" no incompatible con ese Humanismo que desbordas.

Saludos.


----------



## rojiblanco (28 Abr 2016)

lo pongo aqui solo como curiosidad:

Encuentran ánforas con 600 kilos de monedas de bronce romanas durante unas obras en Sevilla - 20minutos.es


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Je,je,je... El "Bancolchón" de la época.

Gracias por el aporte y Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Abr 2016)

Goldtent TA Paradise » blue light special

Hola buenas tardes... Otro post de Spock en público. Ha borrado el nombre de la minera... Pero se cual es. Os la digo si os interesa. Esta vez habla de una minera canadiense que según él se va al 2000% de revalorización en los próximos años desde aquí.
El mercado valora sus onzas de oro a menos de 10 dólares cada una. Echad un ojo al gráfico. Eso sí... En el portfolio sólo pesa un 1% porque hay 40 mineras... Supongo que invertir mucho en esta también conlleva algo de riesgo, como una quiebra por ejemplo. 

Parece que ayer el BOJ tuvo un speech en el que no dijo nada, y por eso el nikkei se desplomó y el yen se apreció casi un 3% contra el dólar. El oro sigue buscando el norte poco a poco. 

Un saludo!


----------



## frisch (28 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch:
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, agradecerte este artículo porque es una reflexión como pocas. Muy lúcida.

Cito algunos párrafos para aquellos que no tengan tiempo de leerse las 19 páginas y, a aquellos, que una vez leído esto que cito, quieran saber más sin leerse la totalidad, les recomiendo que se lean las notas al final del artículo.

_Las 'ideologías modernas' son una herramienta más de dominación, herramienta dirigida a promover la fragmentación y la división social._

_El centro [político] es así el espacio exclusivo en que se pueden darse todos esos conceptos tan manoseados por la retórica demoliberal y que definen el discurso occidental: el consenso, el diálogo, etc... pero también y por la misma razón el centro es un espacio de 'tibieza', especialmente notoria por la acusada indefinición y falta de firmeza que
causan la necesaria adaptabilidad al contexto y el deseo populista de no decir nada que pueda perturbar la placidez inconsciente de la mayoría._

_La izquierda ha demostrado poseer una capacidad camaleónica
inagotable para reinventarse, cambiar sus objetivos, renegar de su pasado y apoyar casi cualquier causa, por disparatada o excéntrica que sea, defendiendo hoy lo que ayer condenaba.
_

_Por lo que respecta a la derecha, diremos tan solo que la manipulación a que ha sido sometida por parte del liberalismo para vaciarla de toda identidad propia es bastante más evidente que en el caso de la izquierda y así ha quedado reducida a un mero espectro que enfrentar a la izquierda, un pelele que agitar, un miedo atávico, oscuro e impreciso, del que echar mano cuando es necesario juntar filas y atemorizar a la 'clase media'..._

_El fracaso histórico de la izquierda resulta más evidente si cabe cuando se repasa lo que han sido los últimos cien años en la historia de Europa. Se constata que la influencia cultural de las corrientes intelectuales y académicas 'de izquierdas' ha avanzado de modo paralelo a la demolición intelectual de la tradición occidental y a la molicie completa de la juventud del viejo continente, entregada a los ocios más destructivos y alienantes: consumismo compulsivo, drogas, videojuegos y modas absurdas vinculadas a la industria del espectáculo-basura fabricado especialmente para ellos. Incluso el mundo de la creación y el arte, cuyo panorama es desolador, ha pasado a llamarse 'industria cultural', dejando con ello muy claro lo que se espera de los artistas, escritores y creadores de cualquier tipo._

_Desde nuestro punto de vista, la izquierda no solo ha fracasado por completo en su objetivo de crear un 'nuevo hombre' y una 'nueva sociedad', sino que ha sido utilizada, al modo de un tonto útil, por parte del verdadero agente del cambio, para promover los progresos que se quería instaurar por medio de romper toda resistencia de la sociedad a los mismos [4]. La izquierda ha realizado el trabajo sucio en el nivel de las ideas, mientras el capitalismo lo hacía en el nivel de los hechos consumados, la vida y las costumbres. Derecha e izquierda han sido -y siguen siendo- dos títeres manejados por un mismo titiritero que siempre permanece en la sombra._

_El 'estado de bienestar' no fue, como la falsificación histórica generalmente aceptada nos quiere hacer creer, una conquista de la izquierda y sus heroicas luchas proletarias anti-sistema, sino una concesión del núcleo más duro del liberalismo anglosajón -al más puro estilo paternalista del antiguo régimen-, a fin de presentar una cara amable y envidiable con la que competir en términos de propaganda frente al 'socialismo real'_

_La elaboración del espectro 'ideológico- político' consistente en la aparente oposición de derecha e izquierda debe ser considerado en primer lugar un 'acto de propaganda'_

_Tres ideas básicas e invariantes alrededor de las cuales gira todo el armazón teórico desarrollado por la civilización moderna a lo largo de los últimos tres siglos:
individualismo - subjetivismo - negación de toda verdad superior al sujeto.

materialismo - racionalismo.

laicismo - carácter anti-sagrado de la modernidad.

No es difícil percatarse de que estas tres ideas centrales se apoyan en un error o desviación de índole espiritual y que no es otro que el conocido giro anti-metafísico de la modernidad y la imposición del punto de vista profano como criterio único y exclusivo de acercamiento a la realidad._

_El liberalismo se muestra así como la doctrina de la élite, dirigida a los pocos, mientras el progresismo y sus corolarios utopistas y revolucionarios son un mito, una superstición, fabricada para los muchos.

Dicho esto, ¿dónde queda entonces la derecha? La derecha -entendida en el sentido clásico de conservadurismo no-liberal y defensa del antiguo régimen y su orden social- no tiene cabida alguna en este contexto revolucionario y cae por entero fuera del paradigma._

_Hay casos especialmente siniestros: la creación industrial de 'basura-espectáculo' fabricada específicamente para consumo de la juventud y controlada por oligarquías capitalistas de extraordinario poder se denomina 'cultura pop'; en realidad su cometido es justamente el contrario: destruir cualquier resto que pudiera quedar de cultura auténticamente 'popular' y anular la identidad cultural de la juventud, es decir desarraigarles, marcando su independencia 'cultural' con respecto a las generaciones que les precedieron en el tiempo, y creando una percepción de ruptura, de alejamiento, de falta de unidad e intereses comunes, con respecto a la generación de sus propios padres._

_U. Eco, turbio personaje que es quizá, de entre todos los 'intelectuales progres' que en los años '60 y '70 preparaban el camino de la 'postmodernidad líquida', el más mediocre a la vez que el de mayor peso mediático de todos, características estas que curiosamente suelen ir de la mano._

_"Es toda una experiencia vivir con miedo... Eso es lo que significa ser esclavo." Roy Batty, personaje replicante del film futurista Blade Runner._


El artículo cita en varias ocasiones algunos textos biblícos. Los pongo porque me parece que dicen mucho.

_"Conozco tu conducta: no eres frío ni caliente. ¡Ojalá fueras frío o caliente! Ahora bien, puesto que eres tibio, y no frío ni caliente, voy a vomitarte de mi boca. Tú dices: 'Soy rico, me he enriquecido, nada me falta'. Y no te das cuenta que eres un desgraciado, digno de compasión, pobre, ciego y desnudo". (Ap. 3:15-17)_

_"Por sus frutos los conoceréis. ¿Acaso se recogen uvas de los espinos o higos de los abrojos?" (Mt. 7:16)_

_"Y unge tus ojos con colirio, para que recobres la vista." (Ap. 3:18)_


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Ladrillófilo: Bueno, lo que el Banco de Japón ha dicho es que va a cesar en sus estímulos monetarios. Total, para lo que han servido... De ahí, lo que se ha observado en los distintos mercados.

Respecto a la minera, Ladrillófilo, siempre puedes colocar la que estimes oportuno y, evidentemente, si no está "clara" ya entraré yo en la "lidia" de la misma. Vamos a ver, hace un tiempo que se está intentando vender mineras con simples "supuestos" y, por tanto, sin posibilidad de verificar, a no ser que se tengan determinados contactos... Y es lo que yo hice ayer con Roxgold Inc. Eso no quita para que se pueda ganar dinero "especulando" con esas mineras, pero el riesgo de perderlo es también muy elevado. A mí no me costaría nada ponerte un listado con una veintena de mineras con un "potencial" similar a la que indicas, peroooo "teórico"...

Además, están todos los mercados tan "recalentados" que lo mejor es mantenerse al margen de los mismos. Como mucho MPs en físico y sin "prisas"...

Y dejo esto...

- Los bancos centrales europeos dejan de vender sus reservas de oro como parte del CBGA en los últimos 9 meses - OroyFinanzas.com

Saludos.

Edito: frisch, sabia que te gustaría...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (28 Abr 2016)

Hola foreros, quería preguntar si alguien ve en las gráficas un cambio de tendencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

# plastic_age: Hasta que no se rompan con claridad y con VOLUMEN los $1400 aquí NO pasa NADA relevante...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (28 Abr 2016)

Llegara a los 1400.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo y NO tener en cuenta lo que comentan sobre el Imperio Romano... NI PUTA IDEA, pero hay que entenderlo: son americanos...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/precious-metals-investor-must-see-important-charts-data/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Realmente, la noticia que nos ha enlazado rojiblanco es muy interesante y también me ha hecho "reflexionar"... Desde luego, los arqueólogos harán bien en buscar el asesoramiento de numismaticos especializados en la moneda romana. ¿Por qué? Es posible que ese "almacenamiento" y la "ocultación" efectuada sean muy ajenas a la Administración romana de la época... Posiblemente, fueran obra de "imitadores" o "falsificadores" de la época, ya que entre los siglos III y V d.C. se efectuaron gran cantidad de imitaciones de bronces romanos en la península. Curiosamente, esos "talleres" estaban emplazados en el Sur (la Hispania Baetica)... Además, el tipo de moneda que se comenta en la noticia eran de las "habituales" en ese procedimiento.

Y dejo un artículo sobre las mineras "oreras" y la evolución que llevan... y el "potencial" que les otorgan. Aquí se habla de mineras con "cara y ojos"...

- Massive Rises In Tier 1 Gold Stocks - Even Better Than The Juniors! | Seeking Alpha

Por cierto, yo ahora mismo no aconsejo entrar y, en todo caso, esperaría a una caída en las Bolsas... el "amaño" de Wall Street no va a durar SIEMPRE...

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (28 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Realmente, la noticia que nos ha enlazado rojiblanco es muy interesante y también me ha hecho "reflexionar"... Desde luego, los arqueólogos harán bien en buscar el asesoramiento de numismaticos especializados en la moneda romana. ¿Por qué? Es posible que ese "almacenamiento" y la "ocultación" efectuada sean muy ajenas a la Administración romana de la época... Posiblemente, fueran obra de "imitadores" o "falsificadores" de la época, ya que entre los siglos III y V d.C. se efectuaron gran cantidad de imitaciones de bronces romanos en la península. Curiosamente, esos "talleres" estaban emplazados en el Sur (la Hispania Baetica)... Además, el tipo de moneda que se comenta en la noticia eran de las "habituales" en ese procedimiento.
> 
> Saludos.



No debes ir nada desencaminado ya que en el artículo dice bien claro que no están circuladas. ienso:
.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Abr 2016)

Respecto a mineras y Roxgold. Esta es una de las top5 de Spock, una de las piedras angulares. Buena elección. 
Lo que he aprendido con Spock acerca de las mineras ahora es que están super devaluadas.tienen un valor muy por debajo de lo que deberían estar. Simplemente están volviendo a su sitio. Y bueno, una vez teniendo X bullion a buen recaudo, tener mineras es una buena opción. La verdad es que me sorprende que el mercado valore las onzas de algunas mineras en alrededor de 10 dólares la onza cuando se pagan a más de 1200 actualmente. 

En cuanto al BOJ. Creo que serán los primeros en caer. Cuándo ? No lo se.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Realmente, ¿tú crees que se podrían comprar acciones de una minera que "dice" tener onzas de Oro a $10? Vamos, NI DE COÑA... Los "peces gordos" ya las habrían acaparado antes de que la noticia saliera al "mercado"...

Bien, en Roxgold Inc., de momento, sólo hay "expectativas" basadas en el Proyecto de Oro de Yaramoko, en Burkina Faso... poco más.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Abr 2016)

Mmmm creo que no me he explicado bien. El tema es que el mercado valora esas reservas probadas en onzas dividido por el precio de la acción muy muy bajo. Tanto que la relación da que el mercado valora esas onzas a 10 dólares. De ahí que Spock dice que algunas mineras multiplicarán su valor por 10 hasta 100 veces en los próximos años. Los peces gordos ya han ido acumulando. Extramente Spock utiliza un indicador en sus gráficos para ver los rangos de precio donde se mueve más o menos volumen, para así ver donde la gente acumula. La coincidencia se da o se ha dado en muchas mineras infravaluadas estos últimos años en unos rangos de precios muy bajos. Formándose suelos durante un largo periodo. Sumando esto a figuras tan típicas como hombro cabeza hombro invertido y típicos breakouts que vienen desde a los atrás como el artículo de antes... Más la teoría de weinstein... El resultado es lo que estamos viendo. Doblar el portfolio el 3 meses con visos de volverlo a hacer hacia finales de año. Todo porque muchas mineras se habían devaluado hasta un 98% en los últimos años. 
Todo esto lo he ido aprendiendo e su blog las últimas semanas.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Abr 2016)

# Ladrillófilo: Es tu dinero... por tanto, haz lo que consideres oportuno. Respecto a lo de "reservas probadas", pues no sabes en cuantas ocasiones luego la realidad ha demostrado que no ha sido así...

Y te voy a decir algo más: si analizas la situación financiera de cualquier "orera" verás que su deuda sólo podría desaparecer con unos precios "irreales" en la Onza de Oro...

En fin, este comentario que hago no es para ti, ya que lo tienes "claro" y sólo me queda desearte Suerte, pero lo hago para otros que se sientan "tentados" y desconozcan bien este "producto".

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Abr 2016)

La verdad es que sí. Cada uno que decida por sí mismo. Que nadie se meta a comprar NADA sin tenerlo claro. Por supuesto. Un saludo buenas noches!


----------



## kawalimit (29 Abr 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo el que os dejo y NO tener en cuenta lo que comentan sobre el Imperio Romano... NI PUTA IDEA, pero hay que entenderlo: son americanos...
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/precious-metals-investor-must-see-important-charts-data/
> 
> Saludos.



Interesante...
El artículo que dejas, Fernando, enlaza a este otro:

Getting it Wrong on Silver |

Si he interpretado correctamente lo que dice... ¿entonces el incremento del precio de la plata que estamos viendo actualmente es "artificial"?. Según el autor, parece que no tardando mucho la plata debería de bajar y aquel que esté pensando en acumular metal en previsión de que haya problemas de disponibilidad a corto-medio plazo se va a dar el batacazo... ¿Nos están "haciendo la cama" a los que estamos "entrando" en esto de los metales preciosos?


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kawalimit: Gracias por el artículo que aportas y que, francamente, está bien. Has de entender que aquí, en este hilo, abogamos por los MPs sin "talibanismos" y SIEMPRE decimos que se ha de estudiar bien el "producto" antes de posicionarse en el mismo y NUNCA lo debemos ver como el equivalente a otro tipo de inversiones.

Dicho esto, uno ha de fijarse en los FUNDAMENTALES y en la Plata, que es la que ahora nos ocupa, los tienes. En principio, y en eso está de acuerdo el artículo que adjuntas, la Plata es básica y se consume, aunque sea por su importante carácter industrial, de manera que siempre tiene y tendrá mercado, además de que a medida que se consume queda menos por extraer... algo que impulsará su precio en el largo plazo y no me preguntes cuándo porque no tengo ni pajolera idea. Es más, igual para entonces estoy cultivando "malvas", pero yo ya tengo una edad avanzada y, muy probablemente, tú no... así que tienes más "posibilidades" de verlo.

Hay una cosa en el artículo que es cierta: no hay ningún desabastecimiento en la Plata y el precio puede estar siendo impulsado por las mismas manos que están especulando con la mayor parte de las Materias Primas. Si el mundo está a un paso de la "Deflación" o eso nos "cuentan", el consumo debe estar bastante caído y no hace tanto que vivimos fuertes caídas en las Materias Primas... ¿Ha cambiado la situación mundial en este aspecto y en tan POCOS días? NO, por tanto hay lo que comento: una fuerte ESPECULACIÓN y que acabará pasando "factura" y a no tardar. Ya lo verás...

En cualquier caso, en la Plata, creo que se está moviendo también como "refugio" monetario, independientemente del carácter industrial ya comentado, pero vamos es una simple apreciación personal y llevo bastante en este "mundillo" para saber "algo"...

¿Que pueda corregir? Hombre, tampoco sería "anormal", ya que lleva una subida muy vertical, pero la tendencia de fondo ha mejorado en relación a la cotización que tenía a finales del año pasado... A medio y largo plazo yo no tengo dudas, pero insisto en que estudies bien el producto, ya que en la Plata ya pagas una fuerte penalización desde el primer día que la adquieres y que es el IVA que abonas por la misma.

Ja,ja,ja... kawalimit, la "cama" nos la hacen cada día y nada más levantarnos de dormir: al encender la luz, el gas, en el surtidor de la gasolinera... Y NO nos damos cuenta porque ya lo tenemos tan asumido que nos fijamos en lo menos importante...

Por cierto, en el artículo que te enlazo como "contrapartida" al que aportas, fíjate en otra forma de cómo nos hacen la "cama" por estos lares... En el artículo se comenta como Nissan financia en los EE.UU. sus vehículos al 0% x 84 meses. Y allí tienen los tipos ligeramente más altos que aquí, ¿No?

- http://srsroccoreport.com/the-real-reason-to-invest-in-silver-its-the-fundamentals/

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Abr 2016)

Muy buenas. Como siempre agradecer todo lo que publicáis, que es siempre interesante. 

Escribo un poco para pediros un poco de consejo porque aunque la plata y el oro parecen subir poco a poco, la verdad es que voy bien de metales y el cuerpo no me pide más. Ademas estáis comentando que probablemente esta subida no dure demasiado y tiene que corregir el precio. Pues bien, estoy dándole vueltas ya varios días a que el mercado está muy alto (los indices de las bolsas DAX y Usa), y ya ha habido varios sustos pero nada al final y estoy pensando en posicionarme con un etf en contra de algún indice de estos. Quizas es pronto pero me da por lo que leo por ahí y por aquí que no debería de faltar mucho para una corrección al menos algo gorda. 

Y la pregunta es si me posiciono en un etf inverso o me espero a que el tema se mueva de verdad para entrar. 

Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 14:17 ----------

Y un poco de conspiración o no tanto con algunas noticias interesante de por donde van a ir los tiros.

Japón pretende que los turistas utilicen sus huellas dactilares para realizar pagos en el país | Periodismo Alternativo

Kuwait recopilará el ADN de toda su población y de los turistas que visiten el país | Periodismo Alternativo

Un club de futbol argentino implantará chips a sus hinchas para que entren en el estadio | Periodismo Alternativo

Vamos más control si cabe.

De cómo el cártel bancario internacional controla el mundo | Periodismo Alternativo

¿Ya empezó la próxima gran crisis financiera? - Guillermo Barba

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 14:18 ----------

Y un poco de conspiración o no tanto con algunas noticias interesante de por donde van a ir los tiros.

https://periodismo-alternativo.com/...as-dactilares-para-realizar-pagos-en-el-pais/

https://periodismo-alternativo.com/...lacion-y-de-los-turistas-que-visiten-el-pais/

https://periodismo-alternativo.com/...-a-sus-hinchas-para-que-entren-en-el-estadio/

Vamos más control si cabe.

https://periodismo-alternativo.com/...tel-bancario-internacional-controla-el-mundo/

http://www.guillermobarba.com/ya-empezo-la-proxima-gran-crisis-financiera/

---------- Post added 29-abr-2016 at 14:19 ----------

perdón por repetir enlaces. Es lo que tiene el creerse un Windows cuando soy un MSDOS jeje.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2016)

Hola, Bucanero: No me gusta "asesorar" en el tema de la Bolsa, pero si buscas un ETF inverso yo me la "jugaría" en el Ibex-35. ¿Cuándo? Pues, deja unos días para ver si recupera un poco... Sin embargo, tengo que decirte que los ETFs pueden servir en el corto plazo y SIEMPRE siguiendo la tendencia, por tanto hay que estar encima de ellos... Y NO son para sacar todo el potencial de las posibles caídas, pero bueno si "aciertas" sacarás unas "perrillas"...

Bueno, bueno... que los MPs puedan "corregir" NO es incompatible con que sigan con su actual tendencia alcista y que creo que se acentuará si las Bolsas se pegan una buena "hostia"... De todas formas, si ya estás cómodo con los MPs que posees, dirige tu dinero hacia aquellos activos que tú consideres convenientes y ponerse corto en las Bolsas es una buena opción si tenemos en cuenta la valoración actual que tienen. Hace años, con los resultados empresariales que se están dando, la HOSTIA en estos momentos sería impresionante... ¿No, paketazo?

Y Gracias por los aportes y a los que echaré un vistazo en cuanto pueda. De alguna manera, hoy me has "ahorrado" faena, ya que no habrá necesidad de buscar contenidos, aunque por la noche ya miraré de colocar algo.

Saludos.


----------



## pellonis (29 Abr 2016)

Ya que no lo dice nadie... el oro en 1.295. Una subida del 2,3% hoy. 

Los 1.400 que pronostica Paquetazo están cada vez mas cerca.ienso:


----------



## Atzukak (29 Abr 2016)

No kiero aguar la fiesta pero para los ke compramos el oro en euros de momento esta siguiendo el mismo patrón ke el año anterior:

http://invst.ly/1mb1l

Creo ke en la última reunion del G20 la consigna fue clara: 

http://invst.ly/1mb20

Devaluar el Dolar!

:8:


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2016)

NO, Atzukak, no "aguas" NADA... Me explico: hace ya mucho tiempo que expresé mi opinión de que observaba cierto "arbitraje" entre la evolución de los precios de los MPs y el par EUR/USD... En la primera ocasión -lo he hecho en varias ocasiones...- un forero me respondió que "imposible", pero desde entonces hasta ahora se sigue observando lo MISMO y con muy pocas variaciones... ¿Casualidad? Podría ser... pero cada vez creo menos en las "casualidades".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Abr 2016)

He estado observando la evolución del precio del Crudo en el pasado año y podría estar formándose una "pauta" muy semejante a la que se dio por aquel entonces. Me explico: el 18 de Enero´15 el Crudo finalizó su caída en torno a los $45,59 y a partir de ahí subió hasta el 26 de Abril donde se mantuvo estable en torno a los $60 hasta el 21 de Junio. A partir comenzó su nuevo descenso a los "infiernos", alcanzando el 16 de Agosto los $42,50, es decir que perdió 1/3 de su valor... Creo que es algo que podría repetirse una vez se "limpien" el exceso de largos que hay ahí y los "tempos" podrían recortarse bastante en relación a lo sucedido en aquel entonces.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Abr 2016)

Buena observación Fernando. Alberto cárdenas creo que opina igual pero no se si tiene definido algún timing. Él dice que se va a 19 dólares pero no dice cuándo exactamente. Un saludo!


----------



## Bucanero (29 Abr 2016)

Gracias Fernandojcg por tu ayuda y esperaré un poco para entrar. Te haré caso con el del IBEX y soy consciente que si me sale mal la responsabilidad es mía que para eso me juego los cuartos, que ya bastante te he puesto en aprieto con darme respuesta. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y veremos que tal se me da la jugada. Con respecto al petroleo estaré esperándolo abajo pero no creo que baje tanto digo yo aunque soy el que menos puede aportar de estos temas. Un saludo a todos y buen fin de semana. Yo la aprovecharé para disfrutar de la familia que la tengo un pelin abandonada y no es lo suyo.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Abr 2016)

Buenas, amigos del foro y metaleros (o no) varios. 

Hace unos dias manifeste mi deseo de desprenderme de parte o toda mi plata. Pues he tenido una buena oferta, y debo rectificar sobre lo dicho, especialmente por haber nombrado al Andorrano como un compro-oro cualquiera. 
Y sin duda el Andorrano es un referente en el tema porque su trato es diferente. De manera que no es un secreto que me ha ofrecido un trato mejor de lo que reza en las listas de compraventa. 

Eso por una parte. Por otra parte, que tampoco es tan dificil desprenderse o vender facilmente el metal. 

Para mi, si que es dificil traginar con monedas, ir con sobres a Correos o acordar citas en la parada de bus con 1 panda y 1 kookaburra. O vender 4 filarmonicas por Ebay, hacer paquete, enviar, pagar a Ebay y Paypal... Pufff! 

La contrapartida es deshacerse de la chatarra de una vez pero con unas perdidas del 40 % en mi caso. Pero qué voy a hacer sino?. 

Al fin y al cabo, lo que voy a hacer es cambiar la plata por otro capricho : una nueva cámara full frame o un Omega Aquaterra automatico. Sin duda mejores 'inversiones' que la plata para mi. 

Con mi respeto a todas las opiniones y actitudes, no veo muy cabal toda esa actividad de coleccionar soberanos, plata proof, monedas bullion o de coleccion, ni le veo refugio en traficar con una moneda que dudosamente nos compensa el tiempo perdido en comprarla, tenerla y venderla, probablemente por menos valor del menu del dia o de la consumicion en un vermut. 

Y creo que ese no es solamente mi sino, sino el de muchisimos 'metaleros'. Pero eso si, hay gente que colecciona chapas de cava o de botellas de cerveza. Si distrae, pues ya vale y uno pasa agradables horas con su hobby. 

Pero no me creo que 'atesorar' moneditas suponga una forma inteligente de ahorro, ni de inversion a largo plazo, ( y menos a corto), ni del valor de las colecciones de sellos. 

Con mis mayores respetos a fernandocg y a tantos foreros de gran capacidad intelectual y grandes personas como hay aqui. Pero esa es mi vision del asunto, que se que es mia personal, pero no veo yo las ventajas de esconder moneditas en lugar de ponerse un "rolesoro" como El Cigala  
Bueno, en mi caso yo prefiero un IWC, o Aquaterra o un Speedmaster, porque soy mas de Omega (o Longines, Oris o Junghans si no llega). 

Pero igual al final gana mas dinero El Cigala si se trata de vender el reloj...

Todo se reduce a puntos de vista, gustos, opiniones y colores, que LOS hay para todos. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Ladrillófilo: Desconozco lo que piensa al respecto Alberto Cárdenas, pero muchos analistas americanos tienen la misma opinión que yo he expresado, aunque ellos no se basan en ninguna "pauta" y SÍ en el "sentido común·... Vamos, es que la subida del Crudo NO hay por donde "cogerla" y máxime si tenemos en cuenta el fracaso de la Cumbre de Doha. Hay algo que es indudable: existe un exceso de oferta que no cubre la demanda actual y, de acuerdo a las "leyes del mercado", eso acabará "reajustándose"... De momento, seguirán con una especulación que durará hasta que las "manos fuertes" digan hasta aquí hemos llegado... vamos, lo de SIEMPRE.

# Bucanero: Si eliges el momento adecuado y estás encima, podrás sacar una buena rentabilidad a la "inversión". También en los ETFs, sobre todo los inversos, hay que saber salir a tiempo, por tanto dejar de lado un exceso de ambición... más si no conoces bien cómo funcionan. Es posible que si existe un amplio movimiento correctivo tengas que efectuar varias entradas y salidas, aunque eso ya lo dejo para que lo estudies tú y mi labor en este hilo va encauzada hacia otros asuntos.

Respecto al Crudo, Bucanero, hace ya meses dije que se vería un amplio lateral entre los $30 y $40... Bien, sigo pensando lo mismo que entonces y creo que volveremos a asistir a fuertes caídas. Es que los datos macro NO indican NADA que me indiquen lo contrario y SÍ lo que pienso y os comento.

Hombre, si eres feliz con tu familia, pues la mejor "inversión" es que la cuides y dediques tu tiempo a unos momentos que no volverán, pero que retendrás en tu memoria...

Por cierto, os dejo los datos del COT y donde no observo grandes movimientos que expliquen el porqué de la fuerte subida que se observa en los MPs y que están a punto de confrontar resistencias "menores"...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - April 29, 2016

Y esto otro...

- Los nuevos radares ya están entre nosotros (y te van a pillar). Noticias de Tecnología

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2016 at 09:23 ----------

Edito: # Dekalogo10: Totalmente, lícito. Cada cual debe posicionarse en lo que crea conveniente. Si ahora a ti ya no te interesan los MPs, pues haces bien en desprenderte de ellos y buscar otras "alternativas" que te compensen o se presten más a tus "percepciones" actuales. Evidendemente, yo tengo otra opinión distinta, pero la "seguridad" completa no existe, así que cada cual tiene que moverse en la "foto" como mejor estime, pero eso SÍ: hay que "moverse"...

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2016)

*Dekalogo* lástima perder un 40% en una inversión, sea plata, o sea una divisa, o sea una vivienda...pero esas cosas sabemos que pasan a diario, y para que unos ganen otros pierden.

Espero que tu próxima inversión salga mejor parada.

Lo bueno es que al menos has convertido la plata en cash...o sea que ha ejecutado su función...quizá en un año no hubieras perdido nada, o hubieras perdido el doble, pero seguirías pudiendo convertirla en cash relativamente rápido.

En cuanto al Andorrano es un lujo poder disponer de una posibilidad así en este país, algunos que se consideran "compra venta de oro/plata" deberían sentir vergüenza y por lo que a mi respecta podrían cerrar sus puertas.

Otra posibilidad "decente" es intentarlo en el foro de compraventa, pero está claro que vender mucha cantidad no resulta fácil, y lleva su tiempo y como dices quebraderos de cabeza de muchos tipos.

*fernando* parece que quieren llevar al oro a cotas cercanas a los 1400$ y quizá no haya que buscar noticias que lo justifiquen relacionadas con las materias primas, quizá la noticia y que vengo leyendo en varios medios es que los índices bursátiles americanos no han podido superar nuevos máximos, y no está entrando dinero en ellos...

ya sabemos lo que sucederá si las bolsas americanas no pueden romper resistencias...el dinero se desplazará...o ya se está desplazando a otros activos más "seguros"

Iremos viendo la evolución, de momento la cosa pinta bien, pero no podemos tirar campanas al vuelo.

Un saludo y muy buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## frisch (30 Abr 2016)

Uno de los mayores fondos de pensiones del País sin nombre The Central States Pension Fund baraja la posibilidad de reducir la pensión a 500 mil pensionistas (camioneros) a partir de 1 de julio de 2016.

One of the nation


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Leyendo esto que os enlazo, yo sería muy PRUDENTE a partir de ahora... Je,je,je... seguro que nadie se fijó en las mineras cuando dí mi opinión al respecto y que estaban a precios de "derribo" comparados con los actuales. En fin, el que quiera que siga bailando al son de la "flauta"...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/silver-silver-stocks-top-performing-assets-in-2016/

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (30 Abr 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Uno de los mayores fondos de pensiones del País sin nombre The Central States Pension Fund baraja la posibilidad de reducir la pensión a 500 mil pensionistas (camioneros) a partir de 1 de julio de 2016.
> 
> One of the nation



Decía Roberto Centeno esta semana en el programa de García Trevijano (o en el de César Vidal, o en ambos ) que viendo como va la deuda de la Seguridad Social espera en 2017 recortes a los pensionistas del 20%.
Y para 2019 los que se jubilen recibirán un 40% menos de lo que cobrarían si se jubilaran hoy.
Ahí es nada.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2016)

Bueno, bueno... Esto ya se verá, pero no creo que se den esas "proporciones" en tan poco espacio de tiempo. Tampoco creo que la "aceptación" fuera "resignada", vamos la mía no lo iba a ser... Ciertamente, a medida que vayan pasando los años, las Pensiones públicas se irán reduciendo, pero ya digo que no hay que adelantarse a los acontecimientos y, además, siempre existe la "opción" de cambiar las cosas. Otra cosa es que exista una aceptación y resignación tal cual oveja que va al matadero...

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (30 Abr 2016)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Buenas, amigos del foro y metaleros (o no) varios.
> 
> Hace unos dias manifeste mi deseo de desprenderme de parte o toda mi plata. Pues he tenido una buena oferta, y debo rectificar sobre lo dicho, especialmente por haber nombrado al Andorrano como un compro-oro cualquiera.
> Y sin duda el Andorrano es un referente en el tema porque su trato es diferente. De manera que no es un secreto que me ha ofrecido un trato mejor de lo que reza en las listas de compraventa.
> ...



Lastima de las minusvalias, por otra parte te alabo el gusto. El aquaterra es una maravilla!


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2016)

Hola, Morsa: ¿Cuántas minusvalías no se arrastran durante toda la vida? Por ejemplo, no lo son las que se derivan de unas facturas de luz y gas donde se paga por unos consumos inexistentes... O por mantener una estructura socio-política totalmente "farisea" y que sólo sirve a los intereses de unos pocos... O cuando el paso del tiempo deprecia enormemente nuestro vehículo...

Yo entiendo perfectamente la postura de Dekalogo10, pero también entiendo que él ha entrado en los MPs, más concretamente en la Plata, por "razones" diferentes a las mías y a las de muchos conforeros que andan por aquí -y me parece que tú andas entre ellos...-. A fin de cuentas lo que ha comentado Dekalogo10 sirve -y mucho...- para aquellos que pretenden ser "metaleros" sin tener el auténtico "espíritu" que éstos tienen... Es decir, que piensen dónde se meten y si les merece la pena.

Por otro lado, el amigo Dekalogo10 tiene buen gusto por los "pelucos" y es algo que, en su momento, también me llamó la atención, pero NO para "especular", sino porque me gustan y, sobre todo, para llevarlos puestos. De la misma manera que me gusta disfrutar de un buen whisky y los que yo tomo no son precisamente baratos...

En esta vida creo que estamos para "vivir" y no existe "incompatibilidad" en intentar hacerlo "bien"... Y ser "metalero" NO es ninguna "tontería"...

Saludos.


----------



## Bocanegra (30 Abr 2016)

Hola amigos oreros, seguimos por el buen camino para el oro lo que es un mal camino para la humanidad, qué cosas tiene la vida pero hay que protegerse de la quema de brujas que se lleva gestando desde hace un tiempo ya.

Y os dejo esto en inglés...
Gold And Negative Interest Rates | Zero Hedge

Saludos y a ver si consigo tiempo para leeros un ratillo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Abr 2016)

Hola, Bocanegra: No veo porqué la subida del Oro debemos asociarla a las "amenazas" crecientes que se perciben en el horizonte... A fin de cuentas, qué proporción de la "masa" entiende el "valor" del Oro y cuánta de la misma tiene posibilidades económicas reales de adquirirlo...

En el fondo, si leemos bien el artículo que enlazas, se trata de lo de SIEMPRE: dicen que el dinero es "cobarde" y de ahí que "huya" hacia activos "refugio" y, a ser posible, fuera del Sistema, perooooo cuando es así, ya hablamos de otra cosa: dinero temeroso, pero "inteligente"... Eso requiere de cierta formación económico-financiera y que, desgraciadamente, no suele estar presente entre la mayoría de la gente que nos rodea y así les va...

Tampoco el tener unos determinados "deberes" hechos nos asegura NADA y hay que explorar otras vías "complementarias": SIEMPRE he comentado la conveniencia de tener una Despensa bien abastecida, así como de Medicamentos esenciales y otras cosas de interés e imprescindibles en nuestro devenir diario. A eso hay que prestarle la atención debida, por si acaso...

Y dejo este interesante artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...er-un-movimiento-para-mantenernos-de-rodillas

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (1 May 2016)

Artículo interesante cuyas conclusiones ya leí hace tiempo en otro blog al poco de aprobar la ley de emprendedores :

Vozpópuli - Emprender por decreto: la nueva trampa para incautos


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Pedernal: Buen artículo y que deberían leerse muchos antes de lanzarse a la "arena"... Y tampoco se trata tanto de "emprender" como de tener también las condiciones necesarias para hacerlo y no sólo me refiero a los "medios" -que también-, sino al "talento" personal, que como en otras facetas de la vida, se tiene o no se tiene... Por ejemplo, y dicho desde el respeto, NO parece una buena opción abrir una zapatería en un entorno donde prima el desempleo...

Y dejo un interesante artículo que propone unos enlaces no menos interesantes...

- Rebelion. Consecuencias de un riesgo global inminente

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Inquietante el artículo que os dejo, pero tiene elementos que en su momento me llegaron por otras fuentes y vale la pena tenerlo en cuenta... máxime cuando este mundo está siendo dirigido por unos auténticos "pirados" y soy muy generoso en la "calificación"... Lo único en lo que disiento abiertamente es que el ex General James Mattis tenga la más mínima opción contra Donald Trump y no creo que el "aparato" del Partido Republicano se atreva a "tanto"... además, estaría condenada al fracaso ya que les guste o no, Donald Trump va a ser el candidato del Partido Republicano. Desde luego, no es de mi "gusto", ni mucho menos, pero por el otro lado tenemos a la "pedorra" de la Clinton y, la verdad, uno ya no sabe qué es "peor"... Salga quien salga de los dos, está claro que el único perdedor va a ser el mundo...

- EEUU ENTRA EN

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (1 May 2016)

Muchas gracias Fernando:

Otra vez más, algo que apunta a lo que yo siempre estoy y estaré con la mosca detrás de la oreja: la financiación de la Alemania nazi en la pre-II G.M.



elrobotpescador dijo:


> "...
> 
> Story, un profesor respetado en temas globales de divisas y de inteligencia habló de una organización creada durante la década de 1920, formada por una coalición entre la familia Bush en los EEUU, entonces parte del cartel bancario Harriman-Rothschild radicado en Nueva York y la City de Londres y el “Proyecto Hitler”, del que también había escrito acertadamente Webster Tarpley en su biografía no autorizada de George HW Bush.
> 
> ..."



No tenemos n.p.i de lo q tenemos bajos nuestros pies:



elrobotpescador dijo:


> "...
> 
> Ahora que la larga asociación entre Israel y Arabia Saudita se ha hecho pública,
> 
> ..."





elrobotpescador dijo:


> "...
> 
> Con la expansión encubierta del ejército turco en Ucrania y ahora en Macedonia, en el que están participando en operaciones de desestabilización,
> 
> ..."





elrobotpescador dijo:


> "...
> 
> Con la expansión encubierta del ejército turco en Ucrania y ahora en Macedonia, en el que están participando en operaciones de desestabilización,
> 
> ..."



Y eso, lo q se supone que es "oficial". Lo dicho... n.p.i.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2016)

Hola, nekcab: En el pasado escribí bastante sobre lo que te preguntas, aunque en otros lugares ajenos a este foro, pero es que hay determinadas "partes" del Nazismo que han llamado mi atención desde hace más de 40 años e investigado mucho al respecto...

Existe mucha información acerca de quienes estuvieron detrás de la financiación del Nazismo y esta noche sacaré unos minutos para ampliarlo y luego con esos datos ya tendrás elementos para seguir por tu cuenta.

De todas formas, nekcab, más que en la "financiación" del Nazismo o de determinadas ideologías, SIEMPRE hay que fijarse en determinadas "pautas" que suelen pasar desapercibidas y que suceden mucho antes de aquello en lo que solemos "fijarnos"...

¿A qué me refiero? Es sencillo: el Nazismo fue una respuesta NATURAL a una determinada situación en la que se encontraba Alemania en aquellos momentos. La pregunta más idónea sería: ¿fue propiciada deliberadamente para que el "guión" continuará con la II WW y los "cambios" que se produjeron después de la misma?

Mira, hay algo a lo que NADIE se refiere, pero hay que empezar por las "raíces" y no por el "tallo"... ¿? Pues, habría que ver la GRAN implicación que tuvo el Presidente del Banco Central de Alemania, Greeley Schacht, para que el país entrará en una fuerte recesión a principios de los años 30, continuación de la depresión financiera de la década anterior, y que provocaría la caída de diversos gobiernos alemanes y auspiciaron la llegada al Poder de Adolf Hitler en 1933...

Je,je,je... Se me "olvidaba": el ínclito Greeley Schacht estaba vinculado a JP Morgan... Lo ves más "claro"...

Lo dicho: más tarde vuelvo con el tema...

Saludos.


----------



## Otgermous (1 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, nekcab: En el pasado escribí bastante sobre lo que te preguntas, aunque en otros lugares ajenos a este foro, pero es que hay determinadas "partes" del Nazismo que han llamado mi atención desde hace más de 40 años e investigado mucho al respecto...
> 
> Existe mucha información acerca de quienes estuvieron detrás de la financiación del Nazismo y esta noche sacaré unos minutos para ampliarlo y luego con esos datos ya tendrás elementos para seguir por tu cuenta.
> 
> ...



No sólo relacionado con J.P. Morgan (e indirectamente con los Rothschild) Sino que Morgan pertenecía a la Orden de los Santos Mauricio y Lázaro.
Category:Knights of the Order of Saints Maurice and Lazarus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Los Rothschild son caballeros de la Orden de Malta, y probablemente Schacht también lo era, igual que Franz Von Papen o Hermann Göring
_
"Papen was also a Knight of Malta, and was awarded the Grand Cross of the Pontifical Order of Pius IX."_
Franz von Papen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Ludwig Kaas *(23 May 1881 – 15 April 1952) was a *German Roman Catholic priest and politician during the Weimar Republic*.

Later that month, from 15 March, *he was the main advocate supporting the Hitler administration's Enabling Act in return for certain constitutional and, allegedly ecclesiastic guarantees*. Hitler responded positively via Papen. On 21 and 22 March the Centre leadership negotiated with Hitler on the conditions and reached an agreement. A letter, in which Hitler would confirm the agreement in writing, was promised by the government but never delivered.

Enabling Act of 1933 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia















Así que les tenemos tras Stalin, Castro, Hitler, Will Donovan y la CIA, la dinastía Ming... que cada uno una los puntos y sea consciente de que de cristianos no tienen un pelo. Luciferinos, satanistas, seguidores del culto a saturno, psicópatas.

Pongo en spoiler un copy paste de otro post


Spoiler



No es ningún secreto la conexión entre el Titanic y la creación de la Reserva Federal.


John Jacob Astor, Benjamin Guggenheim, Isador Strauss
These men opposed the creation of the Federal Reserve Bank.



"La construcción del RMS Titanic, financiada por el empresario estadounidense J. P. Morgan y su empresa International Mercantile Marine Co."
RMS Titanic - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



"En sus orígenes, la Orden de San Mauricio era una Ordine combattente, es decir, una orden militar de guerra, que se otorgaba por la lucha contra los luteranos y los calvinistas."
Orden de los Santos Mauricio y Lázaro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

J.P. Morgan pertenecía a esta orden.
Category:Knights of the Order of Saints Maurice and Lazarus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

También trabajaba para los Rothschild, caballeros de la Orden de Malta.


---------------------


Jesuita Francis Mary Hegarty Browne. Conocido por las fotografías tomadas en el interior del Titanic.

"During his voyage on the Titanic, Browne was befriended by an American millionaire couple who were seated at his table in the liner's first-class dining saloon. They offered to pay his way to New York and back in return for Browne spending the voyage to New York in their company. Browne telegraphed his superior requesting permission, but the reply was an unambiguous "GET OFF THAT SHIP – PROVINCIAL"
Francis Browne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Error | File not found


-----------------------


Y para comprobar que no todos ellos son malvados ni saben de qué va todo en lo que están metidos, sino que les engañan y camelan con bienes y promesas... Veamos lo que dice otro caballero de la misma orden a la que pertenecía JP Morgan, como era Samuel Morse.
Fragmento extraido de su libro "Foreign Conspiracy Against the Liberties of the United States"

They [i.e., the Jesuits] are educated men, prepared, and sworn to start at any moment, and in any direction, and for any service, commanded by the general of their order [i.e., the Jesuit Superior General, the “Black Pope”], bound to no family, community, or country, by the ordinary ties which bind men; and sold for life to the cause of the Roman Pontiff.”

The Jesuits are “sold out for life” only secondarily “to the cause of the Roman Pontiff”, but primarily they are “sold out” for the cause of their real top leader, the Jesuit Superior General.


Cuando la gente señale con el dedo a la FED, no seamos los típicos que nos quedamos mirando al dedo y no vemos la luna.
La FED no es más que una simple herramienta.




FAMOUS QUOTES ABOUT THE JESUIT ORDER | Coming World War 3 / One World Government


----------



## fernandojcg (1 May 2016)

Hola, nekcab: Mira, yo te aconsejaría que te hicieses con el libro "The Unauthorized Biography", de Webster G. Tarpley y Anton Chaitkin. En el mismo se toca ampliamente el tema de la financiación del Nazismo y también de los "réditos" que se obtenían...

Bien, te dejo un enlace que te hace un detallado resumen... Y ¡Ojo! que la fuente enlazada es venezolana, pero ese mismo artículo lo tienes publicado tal cual en distintos países e idiomas...

- La familia Bush financió a Adolfo Hitler

Bien, nekcab, si "profundizas" y ya fuera de la fuente indicada, te das cuenta que detrás de la financiación de la II WW hay los MISMOS "pollos" y "dinastías" que propiciaron la I WW... Y, por supuesto, acabarás llegando a Wall Street...

De todas formas, nekcab, yo soy un simple buscador de "verdades" y en el Nazismo hay muchos "claros oscuros"... No te creas ni mucho menos lo que te "cuentan" e intenta "pensar" y analizar por ti mismo...

Mira, hoy es el 1º de Mayo... ¿No? Bien, lee esto: "Nosotros somos socialistas, somos enemigos del sistema económico capitalista actual por la explotación del económicamente débil, con sus salarios desiguales, con su evaluación indecente de un ser humano en función de la riqueza y la propiedad, en vez de la responsabilidad y la actuación de la persona, y estamos decididos a destruir este sistema capitalista en todos sus aspectos."

Hasta aquí "correcto" y muchos pensaréis que esto lo ha dicho Pablo Iglesias y tal... Bien, pues esto formó parte del discurso pronunciado por Adolf Hitler el 1º de Mayo de 1.927...

Y ese mismo Adolf Hitler estaba nominado para el Premio Nobel de la Paz de 1.939...

SÍ, nekcab, hay muchas cosas que NO "cuadran" y ¡Ojo! que ni soy "revisionista" y mucho menos "nazi", más bien estoy en el lado "contrario", bueno ya me conocéis, pero siempre me ha gustado complicarme la vida haciéndome "preguntas"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Deuda pública: Camino hacia el abismo: la deuda (I). Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## amador (2 May 2016)

Buenos Lunes:

Esto del TTIP y sus secretismos me tiene intrigado. Creo que por este hilo se ha tocado poco. Seguro que tenéis opiniones formadas ...

Una filtración de documentos sobre el TTIP revela el intento de EEUU por cambiar las leyes de la UE | Diario Público


----------



## Spielzeug (2 May 2016)

Me traigo un post de otro hilo para que llegue a quien le pueda interesar:

Putin's Decade-Old Dream Realized as Russia to Price Its Own Oil - Bloomberg



> Russian President Vladimir Putin is on the verge of realizing a decade-old dream: *Russian oil priced in Russia*.
> 
> The nation’s largest commodity exchange, whose chairman is Putin ally Igor Sechin, is courting international oil traders to join its emerging futures market. *The goal is to increase revenue from Urals crude by disconnecting the price-setting mechanism from the world’s most-used Brent oil benchmark. Another aim is to move away from quoting petroleum in U.S. dollars.*
> 
> ...



Y cual es el sueno de Putin al que se refiere Bloomberg? 
En la pagina web de SPIMEX el mercado de materias primas ruso que es la herramienta para impementar ese cambio, se puede ver:
SPIMEX Profile



> «Making the ruble genuinely convertible depends in great part on its attractiveness as an instrument for settlements and savings. In this respect, we still have a great deal of work to do. In particular, the ruble must become a more universal means for carrying out international settlements and should gradually expand its zone of influence.
> *To this end we need to organise markets on Russian territory for trading oil, gas and other goods, markets that carry out their transactions in rubles. *Our goods are traded on world markets, but why are they not traded here in Russia?»
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui dejo una interesante entrevista respecto a los problemas para implantar la formacion de precios de las materias primas en rublos que es el objetivo ultimo de Putin:
Russia untie the dollar from oil - z-news.xyz
Resumen: a dia de hoy, el comercio en rublos es efectivo en relaciones bilaterales con paises asiaticos y es necesaria la creacion de un mercado de futuros en riblos para que el crudo ruso se desacople del barril brent denominado en dolares como referencia del precio (que en principio tendria que estar activo este anyo)

-------------------------

Por otro lado, la cooperacion entre China y Rusia en el mercado del oro se va haciendo oficial:

http://rbth.com/news/2016/04/20/russia-china-look-to-link-gold-trade_586397


> “In China, the gold trade is conducted in Shanghai, while in Russia it is in Moscow,” Sergey Shvetsov, First Deputy Governor of the Central Bank of Russia told the news agency. “*Our idea is to create a link between the two cities in order to increase trade between the two markets*.”



Y la cooperacion ya ha empezado con el banco ruso VTB entrando en el mercado de oro de Shangai y planea vender unas 100 toneladas al anyo en el mercado chino.
http://rbth.com/business/2015/11/11/vtb-bank-becomes-first-rusian-bank-to-trade-gold-in-china_538951
http://www.reuters.com/article/russia-bank-vtb-china-gold-idUSL5N17T5IB

--------------

Mientras tanto, Rusia siguio acumulando oro en sus reservas en los meses de febrero (300.000 oz) y marzo (500.000 oz)

http://investmentwatchblog.com/russia-adds-500000-ounces-of-gold-to-reserves-in-march/


----------



## nekcab (2 May 2016)

Vaya, va creciendo la cosa...



Roberto Centeno dijo:


> "...
> 
> La riqueza nacional o el PIB pm de España que ha venido sobrevalorándose por la contabilidad nacional desde 2008 *es hoy un 20% inferior al oficial*, según muestran todos los indicadores de actividad, de fiscalidad y de empleo. Algo que un grupo de economistas pensamos denunciar ante las instituciones comunitarias a finales de mayo próximo y exigir una auditoría de nuestra contabilidad nacional. *Esto significa que los pasivos totales representan en realidad el 176% del PIB*."


----------



## plastic_age (2 May 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros, quería preguntar si alguien ve en las gráficas un cambio de tendencia.



FERNANDO:
# plastic_age: Hasta que no se rompan con claridad y con VOLUMEN los $1400 aquí NO pasa NADA relevante...

Saludos.


De momento parece que juguetea con el 1.300, ya te comunicaré cuando me 
parezca que quiere perforar los 1.400.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... plastic_age: Esperaré "ansioso" tus noticias... De momento, hoy el Oro ha superado puntualmente los $1300 y ahora estaba corrigiendo. Bien, en mi modesta opinión, la causa fundamental está en la debilidad que está mostrando el Índice del Dólar y que se encuentra en una situación muy delicada... Normalmente, eso suele ser bueno para el Oro y si el Dolar se "cae", verás más pronto que tarde esos $1400, pero todavía andan lejos y mejor tener ¡Paciencia! Al final, casi siempre, las cosas vuelven a su cauce "correcto". En lo personal, ni estaba "preocupado" cuando se dieron esos mínimos que no están tan "lejanos", ni ahora tampoco estoy especialmente "emocionado", ya que -para mí- el precio "justo" está todavía muy lejano, aunque al "ritmo" que va todo vete a saber qué es hoy en día "pronto" o "tarde"...

# amador: Aquí hemos tocado de forma regular, y muy ampliamente, el tema de los acuerdos "transatlánticos"... No sólo el que nos concierne (TTIP), sino también el del Pacífico (TPP).

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-may-2016 at 16:17 ----------

# amador: Esto es lo que yo opino sobre el TTIP...

- ¿Qué es el TTIP? | TTIP SECRET. NO al Tratado de Troya

Aparte de las implicaciones geopolíticas y en las que pocos "analistas" se han fijado: si plasmamos en un mapa los países que conformarían los tratados transatlánticos, está CLARÍSIMO que se pretende aislar a Rusia y China...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 May 2016)

Al hilo de los comentarios sobre el TTIP, recuerdo que en alguna ocasión he dicho en este foro que la información la suelta quien la detiene. Saber por qué la suelta sería disponer de la verdadera información, la importante pero eso es muy difícil de saber para el común de los mortales, entre los que, obviamente, me incluyo.

Sé que es una opinión personal, subjetiva e instransferible y como tal no tiene gran valor pero incluso en el caso Snowden yo no me creo que sea una robinhoonada. Hay ocasiones en las que el que canta sabe que está siendo manipulado y lo acepta, hace parte del plan y hay otras en las que no. Es un manipulado en toda regla.

Insisto en que lo que nos llega, nos llega porque a alguien, detentor de la información, le interesa que se sepa pero no necesariamente por ofrecer la información sino porque es necesario que se sepa para hacer "otra" cosa por detrás.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.

En la página de Greenpeace leo:

_*¿Cómo saber que los documentos son auténticos?
*
Después de haber recibido los documentos, Greenpeace Holanda los ha analizado conjuntamente con la reconocida red de investigación alemana NDR, WDR y Süddeutscher Zeitung. Esta red de investigación es una unión de diferentes medios alemanes que también investigó las filtraciones de Snowden y los recientes escándalos de emisiones de Volkswagen, entre otros._ 

Hombre, tiene gracia que tilden al Süddeutscher Zeitung como red de investigación reconocida. Es el periódico de los Papeles de Panamá que los entregóa a la asociación esa de periodistas independientes con sede en Washingthon. NDR y WDR son radio televisiones que aparecen en muchos documentales junto con ARTE. Por decirlo rápido, mirar en dirección a Soros.

Conclusión: como dice Veismuler, soy un plasta (y tiene razón) pero insisto, no fiarse y menos de las sombras.

_Edito: este artículo data de 2014 y trata de un documento fechado en junio 2013 (es decir, hace casi 3 años)_

Raoul Marc Jennar : GMT : le texte du mandat avec mes commentaires en espagnol (Castillan)

El artículo está en español.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 May 2016)

Rambus Chartology Blog | Weekend Report - The Magic of Gold Ratio Charts | Talkmarkets

Hola buenas tardes. Fijaros en los ratios que publica Rambus en esa web. Ahora sí que sí creo que estamos en un bull market.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: No sé, pero a veces me acuerdo de esta frase de Pearl Buck: "El entusiasmo es el pan diario de la juventud. El escepticismo el vino diario de la vejez." Y diría que algo o mucho de cierto hay en ella...

Y dejo este interesante artículo y que explica muy bien el tema del COT vs Oro...

- How to Use the CoT Report in Gold Investing? | Sunshine Profits

# Ladrillófilo: Modera el "optimismo"... No digo que no vaya a ser así, pero si vieras el comportamiento a largo plazo de las mineras vs Oro físico, ajustando también la Inflación, me entenderías perfectamente... aunque entiendo que tú estás ahí "especulando", por tanto nada que decir y desearte Suerte, pero para los más "incautos": mucho ¡Ojito!...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 May 2016)

A mi me viene a la cabeza la frase de Max Frisch en su novela "No soy Stiller": _"la cuestión no es el entusiasmo del joven ni el escepticismo del viejo sino lo que hay entremedio"_


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2016)

Más "simple": ¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia entre la escuela y la vida?

Que en la escuela primero aprendes la lección y luego te ponen una prueba...

Y en la vida, te mandan la prueba y luego aprendes la lección...

No es mío y no tengo ni pajolera idea de quién lo escribió, pero imagino que no es de Max Frisch, al que tampoco he seguido... No se puede estar en todo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (2 May 2016)

Creo que tampoco lo dijo Pearl Buck, aunque no estoy seguro al 100%

_Edito: me has hecho recordar, al citar a Pearl Buck, a cuando con 15 años leía con avidez sus novelas ambientadas en la China (mandarina) aunque en aquellos años ya estaba el Libro Rojo de Mao. Fue mi primer encuentro (literario) con el Imperio del Centro, un encuentro un tanto romántico (o romantizado) como en el caso de Marguerite Duras y su Vietnam.

Como cantaba Roberto Goyeneche el tanguista:_

_Y ahora que estoy frente a tí
Parecemos, ya ves, dos extraños.
Lección que por fin aprendí,
Como cambian las cosas los años._


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 May 2016)

Sí por supuesto, mucho cuidado, cada uno es soberano con sus decisiones. Yo tan sólo aporto mi punto de vista.
Quizás esté entusiasmado pero, si el oro sube, y creo que lo hará en los próximos años hasta cotas nunca vistas, es porque todo se va a deteriorar. Vamos a ver la burbuja de la deuda pública pinchar, y al rey oro reinar. 
Me gustaría dejaros un artículo, que es otra de las piedras angulares para creer en este mercado alcista "bull market" que ya se ha iniciado. 
Está en inglés, a ver si encuentro algo de tiempo y lo traduzco y lo aporto al foro. 

De momento lo podemos traducir con google translator...
Aquí os lo dejo:

The Three Phases of a Bull Market | Plunger | Safehaven.com

Edito y añado esto de Spock y Dadoc hoy en goldtent. Otra de ratios. Goldtent TA Paradise » dadoc is a star


----------



## fernandojcg (2 May 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Vaya por delante que SIEMPRE son de agradecer tus aportaciones y se te nota el interés en colaborar y tirar del "carro" en este hilo. Eso no quita para que en ocasiones sea crítico con algunas noticias, bueno ya sabes que con los años el carácter se "avinagra"... y si no lo sabes, ya lo sabrás...

Te diré una cosa: en el Oro NO es válido, ni mucho menos, lo de las "tres fases" de un mercado alcista y eso se ve perfectamente en un gráfico del Oro con un amplio recorrido: unos 100 años más o menos... y ajustando SIEMPRE la Inflación.

Lo entenderás mejor con este ejemplo: los AUTÉNTICOS máximos del Oro están todavía muy alejados y que se dieron en Enero de 1980 en los $2066,45... ajustando la Inflación.

¿Se superarán? Pienso que SÍ y en no muchos años... ¿Es una buena noticia? Me temo que NO... ¿Por qué? Pues, me remito de nuevo al gráfico de 100 años y que nos dice que no sería factible, pero cuando se rompe la "norma" es porque vienen "CURVAS" y jodidas... Bueno, más o menos lo que por aquí "intuimos"...

Y leyendo esta noticia, uno se "reafirma" en lo que piensa al respecto...

- Piggy bank raiders: half of parents dip into children's savings | Money | The Guardian

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 May 2016)

Muy buenas!

Unas semanas desconectado y veo que seguís dando duro al hilo, muchas gracias por los aportes.

Vaya, vaya, cómo están los metales. Aún así, y pese a las subidas, no considero malos precios los que marcan, intuyendo la que se avecina. 



fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Se superarán? Pienso que SÍ y en no muchos años... ¿Es una buena noticia? Me temo que NO... ¿Por qué? Pues, me remito de nuevo al gráfico de 100 años y que nos dice que no sería factible, pero cuando se rompe la "norma" es porque vienen "CURVAS" y jodidas... Bueno, más o menos lo que por aquí "intuimos"...



Fernando, no bajaras la opción de un "ajuste" del oro/plata a su precio real sin que corran "rios de sangre"? Quizá con el simple acto de dejar de contener los precios y la eliminación del metal-papel, los metales se situarían en sus cotas sin necesidad de llegar a un "mad max". ¿Cómo lo ves?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Para que los precios del Oro y la Plata suban tampoco es necesario que corran "ríos de sangre" ni un "Mad Max"... Vamos, eso ya lo han hecho en el pasado, independientemente de cómo estuviera el mundo en ese momento, perooooo todos aquellos que tenemos unas pocas "neuronas" funcionando tenemos la "percepción" de que vamos de mal en peor y que este "tenderete" está cogido con unas simples "pinzas" y muy deterioradas... Es más, da la sensación de que ni los mismos Bancos Centrales tienen puta idea de cómo salir de este "pre-infierno" que estamos viviendo y eso es lo que ayer pensaba leyendo las últimas declaraciones de Draghi...

Ahora mismo, Arbeyna, mis "percepciones" me indican que los MPs conseguirán romper sus últimos máximos "históricos", pero después o al mismo tiempo, ya veremos en qué mundo nos encontramos... Aquí, más que en la Plata, me fijo en el Oro... y que es más "fiable" para según qué "pronósticos". A fin de cuentas, ¿quién lo mueve?... "Manos fuertes", ¿No? Pues, parece que se están poniendo de acuerdo en que le está llegando la "hora"... Y en esas "Manos fuertes" hay que hacer las precisas "diferenciaciones": NO tienen porqué ser necesariamente -que también- las asociadas al sistema económico-financiero imperante, sino que empiezan desde gente como tú, yo y otros, es decir con un "mínimo" poder adquisitivo y "cultural", para seguir subiendo en otros niveles de la "Pirámide" social... Además, todo viene favorecido por la represión impuesta al Ahorro/Inversión conservador.

Volviendo a esa "teórica" subida en los MPs, pues todo apunta a que se podrían ver los $1400 más pronto que tarde, pero yo lo estoy "asociando" a la fuerte debilidad que presenta el Índice del Dólar y que si no recupera tiene una fuerte pendiente de caída. Si a eso unimos que es posible que la FED no suba las tasas de interés, pues tenemos el "cocktail" perfecto para esa subida en los MPs...

Y en relación a este comentario que os hago, dejo este artículo más que reciente sobre el ex-militar Ralph Peters. En muchas de las cosas que comenta, me vuelvo a "leer" sobre lo dicho en este hilo desde hace bastante tiempo.

- Ralph Peters: el concepto de conflicto constante

Ya ves, Arbeyna, como tampoco son necesarios "ríos de sangre" y/o un "Mad Max", siempre que puedan "controlarlos"...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "diferenciaciones": NO tienen porqué ser necesariamente -que también- las asociadas al sistema económico-financiero imperante, sino que empiezan desde gente como tú, yo y otros, es decir con un "mínimo" poder adquisitivo y "cultural", para seguir subiendo en otros niveles de la "Pirámide" social... Además, todo viene favorecido por la represión impuesta al Ahorro/Inversión conservador.
> .



Hola Fernando,

Pues mira, he de darte toda la razón, de un tiempo a esta parte he visto como compañeros de foros numismáticos están dando un giro hacia el oro, el dinero que antes destinaban a pujar en las distintas casas de subastas ahora lo siguen gastando, pero en lugar de apuntar a "sus colecciones" apuntan al oro, y es curioso, salvo la moneda de oro numismática, lo que sale a "peso" el 100% se vende, y ojo, bastante por encima de lo que estamos acostumbrados en este foro. Ojo que hay de todo, algunos siguen coleccionando el sello moneda o los vales de guerra, pero coleccionistas de cierto poder adquisitivo, ya se piensan mucho meter una fuerte suma en un billete o moneda, sin embargo, no les duele gastarse esa misma cantidad en oro.

No se, pero algo hay en el ambiente que no genera tranquilidad, al menos así lo percibo. No debemos estar tan bien como nos quieren hacer creer y tenemos la crisis demasiado "viva" como para olvidarla, aunque algunos siguen teniendo memoria de pez.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Normalmente, suelo tener "razón" en muchas cosas y, especialmente, en el tema de los MPs. No es menos cierto que me da bastante "rabia", ya que me gustaría "equivocarme" más, perooooo debe ser que llevo bastante tiempo en el "mundo de la canción"...

Arbeyna, esta Crisis tiene una "pinta" que pone los pelos como escarpias... ¿Memoria de pez? Je,je,je,,, Si sólo fuera eso: dí más bien que la gente tiene la misma capacidad intelectual que una medusa... e incluso creo que me muestro muy "generoso" en la apreciación.

Mira, Arbeyna, hoy he recibido un documento muy PARTICULAR y que sólo circula entre las auténticas "manos fuertes", pero las de VERDAD, y es sobre la REALIDAD financiera de un "gigante" bancario... Bien, si esto saliera a luz pública hoy se verían caídas épicas en las Bolsas de todo el mundo. Evidentemente, y por respeto a mi "confidente", NO lo voy a publicar ni voy a dar más indicaciones al respecto, aunque indirectamente ya las dí en el pasado y, por lo visto, tampoco me "equivoqué"...

En fin, frisch, SÍ que existe documentación que es accesible y esto es como en todo: depende de los "contactos" que se puedan tener y los puestos "estratégicos" que éstos también puedan ocupar...

Y, Arbeyna, para finalizar: recuerda que comenté que Mayo sería muy positivo para el Oro... y, de momento, he "acertado". Bueno, más bien las "pautas" que sigo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

- Vozpópuli - EPA para incautos

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2016)

*Arbeyna* con todo el respeto del mundo a la plata, platino, monedas de colección...el oro, el "jodido" oro, siempre será eso...oro, y para bien o para mal, desde hace miles de años es el motivo de amor y odio de civilizaciones enteras.

Luego, ya si eso, la plata, que la respeto muchísimo por todo lo que es y significa como materia prima y metal precioso...que se verá pronto como escala posiciones, no lo dudemos.

LLevo poco en esto, pero siempre que veo en la red, un vendedor fiable poner oro bullion, a precio spot o próximo, vuela...así de claro, vuela, desde 1/10 de Krugerrand, hasta un lingote de un kilo...¿por qué?, pues por que la gente cuerda, guarda como se ha dicho mil veces por la ley de Gresham, el dinero "bueno", y gasta el dinero "malo"

*Fernando* que vienen curvas cerradas en el horizonte está claro, y no las hemos alcanzado ya de lleno por que no interesa que suceda ya...¿Cuándo sucederá?...pronto, cuando los creadores de mercado estén completamente posicionados, y preparados para cualquier "terremoto" financiero que pueda suceder, y salvarse así de cualquier daño colateral imprevisto.

Ya nos gustaría por ejemplo tener en nuestras manos las notas internas que se mandan los directores por ejemplo de "Blackrock"...o quizá, ya mejor ni verlas...o por ejemplo conocer la verdadera contabilidad del Deutsche Bank...por poner uno, pero la contabilidad nacional de España, te aseguro que no está mucho más clara, a ver si de verdad la auditan como se requería unos posts más atrás...dudo que nuestros ojos vean eso.

Con todo esto, la estrategia es clara, vivir la vida lo mejor posible, sin pasarse, y rascando de vez en cuando el bolsillo para una buena botella de Wiski, y alguna monedilla (amarilla en mi caso)...lo que tenga que venir, vendrá, estemos preparados o no.

Buena tarde a todos.

Edito para adjuntaros este video que ha aportado "sr Mojón" en el foro BTC, es una reflexión del mundo que vivimos, y su control, luego lo de BTC, que cada uno lo tome como quiera.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joITmEr4SjY#t=432[/url


----------



## Pedernal (3 May 2016)

EEUU rechaza dejar de producir imitaciones del Champagne, Oporto y Jerez con el TTIP

---------- Post added 03-may-2016 at 19:20 ----------

Intuyo que quieren la desaparición de las denominaciones de origen.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Bueno, bueno... Si tú supieras lo que he pagado por mi última moneda de Plata... Bueno, tampoco lo "entenderías", ya que tú te fijas en el "vil" metal y el tema del Coleccionismo es otra "historia". Sin embargo, te diré una cosa: El Oro = billete grande y la Plata = billete pequeño. En determinadas situaciones, y más con las que "barajamos" aquí de cara al futuro, la Plata será muy importante. Un ejemplo: ¿pagarías el ticket del autobús con un billete de 500 Euros? Lo más probable es que tuvieras que hacer el viaje a "patita" y lo más "jodido": con o SIN el billete... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Pues, el documento al que hacia referencia es de esos que sólo se leen en sitios como los que refieres y tampoco te sorprendería, que tú ya estás puesto en el tema de los "números" y también sabes bastante sobre las manipulaciones contables en los mercados, empresas, etc. A mí para lo que me ha servido es para saber que NO ando NADA "desencaminado". Al igual que tú, yo no tengo ni pajolera idea de cuándo y cómo estallará esto, pero me da la sensación de que lo vamos a vivir...

Y cuando tenga un rato libre, pero muy "libre", le echaré un vistazo al vídeo que has enlazado, aunque ya sabes la opinión que yo tengo sobre el BitCoin, pero también sabes que soy de la opinión de que cada cual meta sus "cuartos" donde le apetezca y lo único que aconsejo es que se "estudie" bien el "producto"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2016 at 19:50 ----------

Edito: Según ha publicado "The Wall Street Journal", mañana el BCE decidirá dejar de imprimir los billetes de 500 Euros... supongo que para evitar "problemas" con el cambio para coger el autobús, aparte de las clásicas "excusas": lucha contra el terrorismo, el blanqueo de capitales, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

Leyendo esto pocas dudas hay respecto al futuro...

- Page not found | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-may-2016 at 20:50 ----------

Edito: No hay manera de enlazarlo y vale mucho la pena. Entrad en la web y en "Home" tenéis el artículo: "Derivatives Crisis Of Banks... Worldwide"


----------



## conde84 (3 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Leyendo esto pocas dudas hay respecto al futuro...
> 
> - Page not found | Silver Phoenix
> 
> ...



Me falla el enlace,no se si le pasa a alguien mas.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

# conde84: En la página que te sale, ves arriba al margen lateral izquierdo y clicka en "Home" y allí te sale entre los artículos publicados. Ya he dado el título del que interesa.

Saludos.


----------



## AlfRom (3 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # conde84: En la página que te sale, ves arriba al margen lateral izquierdo y clicka en "Home" y allí te sale entre los artículos publicados. Ya he dado el título del que interesa.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver si esto enlaza bien Derivatives Crisis Of Banks


----------



## frisch (3 May 2016)

Buenas noches Paketazo,

He visto el vídeo que has colgado. Gracias por haberlo puesto.

Bueno, además del tema bitcoin, creo que este señor lo que plantea es el fin de los Gobiernos y por ende de los Estados.

Lo digo tal cual porque si se les corta a los Gobiernos la impresora pues desaparecen y un poco más allá, en el tiempo, también desaparecen los Estados, en la fórmula que los conocemos hasta la fecha.

Esta idea no es nueva (1).

Sin embargo, él plantea que a través del bitcoin el poder volvería a los ciudadanos puesto que estos decidirían en qué gastar y en qué no (no como ahora, que los Gobiernos-Estados amparados en su legitimidad democrática, hacen y deshacen como les da la real gana con la impresora y como, muy gráficamente explica, un feto de hoy en día, sin comerlo ni beberlo, ya es deudor de sumas alucinantes).

Bien, no me parece mala idea a priori.

Pero hay una pequeña hormiguita que ronda en mi cabeza: una vez desaparecidos los Gobiernos-Estados e instaurado un sistema monetario instaurado sobre el bitcoin o el oro, o lo que tercie

¿Quién sigue mandando?

¿Es el ciudadano que ha tomado el poder o es el poder de siempre que sigue ejerciendo?

(1) La idea no es nueva porque a todos los grandes ricos del mundo, les toca los cojones que haya Gobiernos, Estados y, sobre todo, ciudadanos que mantengan Gobiernos y Estados. Lo que quieren es: ciudadanos controlados que consuman (felisssmente).


----------



## fernandojcg (3 May 2016)

¡Ojo! porque podría estar gestándose una muy "rara" pauta y que, de alguna manera, enlaza con mi comentario de ayer cuando me refería a los máximos REALES obtenidos por el Oro en 1980... y también a lo que aconteció después del 2007...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/05/02/golds-surge-is-making-it-feel-a-lot-like-late-2007.html

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Cosas veredes, China sigue (fiscalmente) los pasos de España. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (4 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos:

Hace tiempo que no enlazo nada, pero os sigo, aunque no a diario, si con suficiente frecuencia para ver que el hilo sigue en plena forma. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros aportes y vuestros debates, siempre se saca algo positivo.

Hoy quería filosofar un poco acerca de lo que se nos viene encima. Los que me conocen de antes saben que soy metalero y prepper, comida, agua , medicinas, armas munición ........ Todo esto se me ha venido abajo de la noche a la mañana, y os cuento, primero os voy a hacer la pregunta que me hice yo hace dos meses. DE que me sirve todo esto si cojo una enfermedad rara y no hay servicios médicos? DE NADA. y es que hace dos meses le detectaron a mi mujer una enfermedad rara, 5 por 1.000.000 de personas, y la tienen que tratar con quimioterapia, corticoides..... para finalmente hacerle un autotransplante de medula ósea. En un futuro como el que nos imaginamos que llegará, no se cuando, cuando el sistema se caiga y no tengamos ni servicios públicos ni na de na, si no tienes salud de nada te vale tu preparación pre mad max.
Esto me ha hecho pensar, y mucho, que realmente lo que hay que vivir es el hoy y el ahora, y lo que venga, cuando venga, ya veremos como lo afrontamos, y si tenemos que morir, pues eso, moriremos. 

También y al hilo de la elecciones, he encontrado un articulo, falsamente adjudicado a Perez Reverte, al leerlo, por su literatura se me hizo raro que fuera de Perez Reverte, así que indagué un poco y el a desmentido que sea de él. No obstante lo pongo porque estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que nos dice este articulo acerca de Podemos y sus líderes.

Saludos de nuevo a todos.

PÉREZ REVERTE ANALIZA A

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 11:10 ----------

Ver el enlace que aparece a mitad del artículo, es muy interesante como miente, miente y miente hasta que la mentira es hace verdad.

En la obra de George Orwell, Rebelión en la Granja, son los cerdos los que, a la muerte de los dueños de la granja, se hacen con el control, se hace una constitución de 10 puntos en la que los animales, todos, incluidos los cerdos, tienen que cumplir, y poco a poco los cerdos van cambiando las normas para que ellos, y solo ellos, tuvieran privilegios con respecto a los demás animales de la granja. 
Las políticas populistas, como la de Podemos, quieren coger el control de la granja, con normas demagógicas e imposibles de llevar a cabo, o por lo menos, sin poner en peligro el sistema económico de libre mercado, donde el capital es el que genera riqueza, innova, crea puestos de trabajo y mantiene los servicios públicos con los impuestos que se generan, tanto directamente, como indirectamente. Por su puesto este sistema crea desigualdades, los emprendedores listos y avezados, se harán ricos o se arruinaran, los trabajadores seran de clase media-baja, media, media-alta y los cracks clase alta, o se irán al paro. Y los menos afortunados vivirán de los subsidios o se morirán de asco. 
Pero sin este sistema, todos, excepto ellos, LOS CERDOS, seríamos igual de desgraciados, repartiríamos pobreza, no tenemos que irnos a mediados del siglo pasado para verlo, en la postguerra, con mirar aqui al lado y ahora lo vemos en países, que son ricos por sus materias primas y sus empresarios que lo fueron, pero pobres hasta la medula, VENEZUELA, ARGENTINA, CUBA, BOLIVIA.......


----------



## Project941 (4 May 2016)

Hola, meliflua; de veras lamento lo que le ha pasado a tu familia y espero que todo acabe bien.

Lo que quiero es darte mi opinión acerca de la compra de MPs y material prepper. Yo tengo muy claro que no se puede controlar todo y que siempre vendrán situaciones para las que no estamos realmente preparados. Pero sí que hay muchas cosas para las que podemos prepararnos y si no podemos librarnos de un problema totalmente sí que podemos intentar minimizarlo en la medida de lo posible. Para eso me preparo.
¿Qué ocurriría ante una enfermedad o herida común para la que pudiendo tener material de socorro hemos decidido no tenerlo? ¿Qué ocurriría si sólo pudiésemos utilizar nuestros MPs durante dos semanas antes del MadMax? Mejor tenerlo y no necesitarlo que al revés.

Para las cosas que no podamos controlar tenemos que aprender a mantener la calma; para todo lo demás está bien tener un plan B.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2016)

Hola, meliflua: Pues, la verdad, no sabes como lamento lo que te está sucediendo a todos los niveles. Recuerdo que hace tiempo que "pisastes mierda" y parece que sigues por esa senda... En fin, lo único que puedo hacer es desear que todo se reconduzca de alguna manera y te llegue la tranquilidad, que falta te hace...

Respecto a tu opinión política, por el respeto y la estima que te tengo voy a "pasar", aunque estoy en claro desacuerdo. Que yo sepa la Deuda, los recortes y demás "historias" que vivimos NO se deben a Podemos, ni muchísimo menos y es una labor que lleva una larga historia que se remonta a los albores de la mal llamada "Transición"... Que puedan "prometer" la "Luna", de acuerdo y que crean "desconfianza" también, pero seguir en las mismas "manos" (PP/PSOE) es más de lo MISMO y PEOR... Lo "otro" u otras opciones las desconozco, pero a mí me apetece probar algo "nuevo", a pesar de que en el "mercado" no hay ningún "pescado" que me convenza...

Lo dicho: Ojalá se dé un vuelco positivo en tu vida, porque para mí eres una buena persona, aunque está claro que no comulgamos en según qué ideas. 

Y respecto a hacer los "deberes": hay que hacerlos SÍ o SÍ... Evidentemente, mañana tengo un "mal día" y me voy al otro "barrio", ya sea por un accidente o por cualquier otra circunstancia, pero seguro que mis "deberes" les servirán para aquellos que me "hereden"... NO, no es una labor vana y tiene todo el sentido del mundo. Tampoco hay que ser excesivamente "conspiranoico" y hay que vivir el día a día, a ser posible de la mejor manera que podamos.

Y dejo esto... No creo que vaya a ningún lado, pero lo dejo...

- Rusia quiere un índice del precio del petróleo ruso

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (4 May 2016)

Mucho animo meliflua. 

Con respecto a lo de MP, ser prepper o no, pues mi humilde opinión es que se puede hacer las dos cosas, me explico. Ahora hay que estar en lo que hay que estar, que es tu mujer pero lo echo hasta ahora te sirve por si acaso para ti y los tuyos. No se si me explico bien. Yo trato de mantener un equilibrio entre las dos cosas.

Un saludo y mucho mucho animo.


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2016)

*Meliflua* seguro que todo acabará bien para tu mujer, ya lo verás, por suerte hoy en día, y como hilas en tu comentario, tenemos buenos servicios médicos, sobre todo en temas serios y enfermedades "raras"...en momentos como esos, te das cuenta de que el oro, el dinero, o las riquezas por las que morimos y matamos, no valen una auténtica mierda...¡ánimo!


En cuanto al tema político que tocas, pues te daré mi opinión personal, que tampoco vale otra mierda, pero para eso andamos por aquí...nosotros somos los cerdos de la granja, lo hemos sido siempre, y lo seremos...ya les podemos poner las letras que queramos delante: PP, PSOE, Podemos, IU, ANO, CULO...etc.

La naturaleza humana como comento siempre con el contertulio *Frisch*, es la que es, y todavía estamos verdes, ojo, que vamos madurando, pero el egoísmo y la envidia que corren por nuestras venas, nos inutilizan para vivir socialmente en armonía...

Tu afirmas que los avezados en este sistema (el actual) pueden triunfar (o no), y los trabajadores (sobrevivir)...bien, eso es mucho afirmar...hoy en día hay avezados que se arruinan por tener que afrontar impuestos, créditos que no les llegan, subvenciones prometidas que no aparecerán...

Los trabajadores de a pie, como todo, hoy en día sobreviven, pero muchos ni eso, y muchos quieren trabajar para sobrevivir, y no pueden...y no hablo de obtusos, ni ignorantes, ni vagos...es gente mucho mejor formada y válida que yo mismo, pero se están convirtiendo en "escombro" laboral a medida que pasan los años y no logran un contrato decente.

Hace falta un gran cambio, ya conocéis mi opinión, pero no pasa por el sistema de gobierno democrático que conocemos hoy en día...no lo repetiré de nuevo, pues si no morimos antes, ese cambio podría venir solo y quizá algunos puedan verlo en unos años.

En cuanto a lo de las balas, agua, medicamentos...mis esfuerzos (muchos o pocos, pues no sé valorarlos), van más orientados a evitar una situación de ese tipo , que a sobrevivir llegado el hipotético caso de llegar a ella.

Un saludo, y reitero de nuevo mis ánimos compañero.


----------



## frisch (4 May 2016)

Buenas tardes meliflua,

Siento las noticias que nos cuentas sobre la enfermedad de tu mujer.
Qué decirte sino que desde la distancia y sin conocernos enviarte todo el ánimo que necesites y más, de corazón. Y aunque es más fácil decirlo que vivirlo desearte que nunca perdáis la esperanza de la recuperación.

Un abrazo contertulio.

frisch


----------



## oinoko (4 May 2016)

Interesante entrevista ayer de Max keiser a Jim Rickards.

Podeis ir directamente a la segunda parte, minuto 13:30 (aprox del link)

Las palabras del terror: "Soy de Goldman Sachs y estoy aquí para ayudar"- Videos de RT

Aunque ya sabemos que Jim Rickards siempre trata de vender su libro, es curioso el resumen de situación que ha hecho, que abreviando es algo así:

"En 1998 la FED y Wall Steet rescataron a un fondo de cobertura (Long Term Capital), en 2008 los bancos centrales rescataron a Wall Street y en 2018 el FMI rescatará a los bancos centrales emitiendo DEG's."

y yo añado: Y en 2028 vendran los marcianos a rescatar al FMI emitiendo "Derechos especiales de giro Interplanetarios" . A veces parece que siempre tendrán un cartucho más para tirar la bola hacia adelante aunque sea a costa de hacerla más grande.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 May 2016)

Es una noticia del Daily Express, es decir, a coger con pinzas y gafas de protección pero bueno la pongo para que la guardéis en el cajón "A revisar".

La noticia dice que Alemania, Italia, Francia y Luxemburgo firmaron un acuerdo en septiembre pasado en Roma (tiene gracia que todo empiece en Roma - el acuerdo de la CECA, la Comunidad Europea del Carbón y del Acero, génesis de la actual UE también se firmó allí) para la hipotética creación de los Estados Unidos de Europa.

EU members draw up plans for United States of Europe | UK | News | Daily Express

_Edito_

Y pongo el comienzo del nuevo artículo de Juan Laborda que aparece en el RSS pero no aún en su blog. El título es _esperanzador_. Quizás estemos en vísperas de un movimiento importante que, obviamente, nos llevará a más de lo mismo pero en peor.


Juan Laborda
_*Se acabó, el sistema ya no da más de sí!*_
Se acabó, el sistema económico actual ya no da más de sí. Los indicadores adelantados de muy corto plazo disponibles para distintas áreas geográficas desarrolladas -Estados Unidos, Unión Europea, Japón, Reino Unido, Canadá, Australia…- confirman que la economía occidental en su conjunto está a punto de entrar en una profunda recesión económica.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2016)

¿Sólo la Economía "Occidental"? Pues, fuera de ahí están MUCHO PEOR... y sus indicadores adelantados más que "crujen"... Luego, está lo de los "vasos comunicantes". En fin, muy malos tiempos los que se avecinan y lo, verdaderamente, lamentable es que quienes tendrían que tomar unas medidas "parachoques" NO parecen haberse enterado de la que se "avecina"... O más bien están poniendo en práctica la "táctica" del avestruz... SÍ, me parece que va a ser eso.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (4 May 2016)

saludos
muchos ánimos meliflua, no valoramos lo que tenemos hasta que nos falta la salud
te deseo lo mejor , y una pronta recuperación de tu mujer.


----------



## frisch (4 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¿Sólo la Economía "Occidental"? .../...




Bueno, yo creo, y sé que estás de acuerdo con esto, la cuestión es salvar al Soldado Ryan.

El soldado Ryan decidió ir a la Guerra, cargándose el patrón oro y estableció que todas las transacciones se harían en dólares. Surgieron, algo más tarde, los petrodólares que, en la época, para los profanos, pues no se sabía muy bien a qué se refería la expresión, si era porque eran de color negro en vez de verde, en fin, un pequeño gran imbrogglio pero que ahora, incluso los profanos, entendemos que era y es papel, sencillamente, papel mojado.

Pero hay que salvar al Soldado Ryan. No hay más narices.

Como el que envió al Soldado Ryan a la Guerra tiene un potencial bélico de dos pares de cojones pues juega con ello y se inventa enemigos por doquier, destroza países por doquier, esclaviza a países por doquier (Nicolas Sarkozy cuando todavía no era Presidente de La République sino Ministro de Finanzas vendió en Mayo de 2004 al País sin Nombre 616.000 lingotes de oro para comprar dólares y yens - la prostituta del País sin Nombre el Bank of Japan - Por supuesto, a Nicolas lo recibieron en Washington, en la Casa Blanca y en el FMI con alfombra roja y, tiempo más tarde, llegó a ser Président de La République - qué menos -)

Salvar al Soldado Ryan y, además, sabiendo, que se tienen los medios de salvarlo.

Lo que ocurre es que su salvación es muy posible que sea nuestra ruina.

_Edito para decir_ que hubo intentos de amañar el asunto de Ryan, como el de Giscard D'Estaing que se inventó aquella cosa que algunos recordaréis: La Serpiente Monetaria (¡qué nombre más chungo!). La fluctuación de las monedas ¿os acordáis? Pero el soldado Ryan ya era el único objetivo a salvar. Ni fluctuación, ni niño muerto.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 May 2016)

Hola, frisch: A nosotros creo que ya NO nos salva nadie, pero me parece que al Soldado Ryan tampoco... Y veremos qué "fabuloso" dato del empleo creado en los EE.UU. dan el próximo viernes y que, por lo que tengo leído, parece que va a ser malo, así que ¡Ojito! a esos que "gustan" de la Bolsa...

Por cierto, frisch, acabo de leer algo sobre cómo van las cosas estas de la Economía fuera de "Occidente" y lo que decía en mi anterior comentario... Ahora bien, si estos datos no son "reveladores", ya me dirás cuáles lo son. Eso SÍ, los "vende humos" de aquí y allá dale que te dale con la "recuperación" económica. Y uno de los indicadores adelantados empleados es que consumimos cada día más ¡Cerveza! ¡Tócate los Cojones! No pueden ser más asquerosamente PERVERSOS...

- It Nota: Al final de la reseña clickar en "Continue" y da acceso al artículo original. Desde luego, hay días que no hay manera de enlazar los artículos originales.

# oinoko: Ahí te dejo lo último de Jim Rickards en la CNBC... Yo a Rickards lo sigo, pero porque me divierte y bueno estoy en la onda "metalera", pero le hago el caso justo, por no decir el muy "justito"... Total, lo que dice es más o menos lo que indiqué en uno de mis posts de ayer.

- www.cnbc.com/2016/05/02/jim-rickards-says-for-gold-prices-will-go-higher-as-dollar-weaken.html

Y, ya por último, enlazo este artículo que también está muy bien, pero por unas "razones" que ahora no comentaré. SÍ que hay que destacar la fuerte caída de casi 4 millones de Onzas en el Comex el pasado 2 de Mayo...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/stand-aside-jp-morgan-a-new-player-in-the-silver-market-has-arrived/

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (4 May 2016)

*meliflua* Ánimo, compañero

*fernandojcg* Escribo estas líneas desde Rusia y, tras años de tratos y experiencias de vida por aquí, los ruskis siguen siendo los eternos "vamos a ser la hostia en vinagre" y, con todos mis respetos, están a la espera eterna, al seguir dependiendo del petróleo como hace 20 años, si no más, entre otros detalles.

Os recuerdo que los rusos tienen una teoría sobre el origen inorgánico del petróleo que le hace prácticamente infinito :fiufiu:


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2016)

Hola, olestalkyn: Bueno, tú sabrás más que yo... a fin de cuentas nunca he estado en Rusia, aunque tengo amigos allí y otros de aquí casados con mujeres rusas, así que estoy bastante al corriente de lo que pasa por allí.

En cualquier caso, entiendo que la Rusia actual NO tiene NADA que ver con la de la extinta Unión Soviética y menos a nivel económico. Está claro que, actualmente, Rusia tiene una fuerte Crisis económica, al igual que en la mayor parte de los países del mundo, pero tenemos que ver en qué contexto está sucediendo: fuerte caída de las Materias Primas y no sólo en las esenciales para Rusia, como puedan se el Petróleo y el Gas; las sanciones de la UE y la relantización de China... Por tanto, hasta aquí todo dentro del "guión", así que "normal".

De todas formas, ya en la primera mitad del 2015 hubo un dato "llamativo" y es que aumentó el crecimiento del índice de pobreza, que se situó en en el 15,1% vs el 13,1% de la primera mitad del 2014...

No es menos cierto que Rusia está intentando conseguir la autosuficiencia agroalimentaría para el 2020 y si lo consigue será un paso muy importante para su desarrollo, a fin de cuentas creo que fue un experto ruso el que calificó a Rusia como un "Imperio periférico"... y tampoco iba tan desencaminado.

Eso SÍ, Rusia militarmente es hoy en día "otra" cosa y un enemigo "formidable" para cualquier otra potencia. En lo personal, pienso que sólo podría ser vencida por los EE.UU. y veríamos a qué "precio"... Así que mejor no tengamos ocasión de comprobarlo.

SÍ, es verdad, que en la industria petrolera rusa existe la creencia generalizada de que la naturaleza del Crudo es abiótica y no solamente en Rusia... Yo, en lo personal, estoy convencido de que es así después de hablar largo y tendido sobre este tema con un ingeniero venezolano especializado en el tema del Petróleo y de eso hace ya muchos años...

Y gracias por tu comentario. Siempre es bueno tener datos desde otra "óptica" y más si vienen desde el terreno...

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (5 May 2016)

Siempre es un placer, *Fernando*

La Rusia actual es heredera directa de la extinta Unión Soviética, con sus grandezas y sus miserias. Viví los estertores de la URSS...tiempos interesantes, los 90 en general, por aquí. En algunos aspectos, la psicología nacional sigue impertérrita.

La tecnología militar me pilla de refilón, poco puedo hablar, pero la astronaútica y el cosmos sigue, básicamente, con tecnología heredada y mejorada. Los Protón son los que son (van por el M - Angará después) y la cápsula Progress...bueno...falla un pelín, siendo caritativos :: De los lanzadores Zenith u Onega, mejor dejarlo pasar. Se salva el Soyuz, afortunadamente para los que van con él  Roscosmos funciona como funciona :´( ¿Vostochni? Mal, gracias. Añadir que los yankees dependen de los ruskis para su programa espacial tripulado :8:ienso:

El futuro del programa espacial tripulado ruso hasta 2025 | Astronáutica | Eureka

La casta es siempre casta, aunque la que conozco mejor, que es la de por aquí, tiene sus peculiaridades...y más si eres extranjero...que a veces ayuda y a veces no, aleatoriamente.

*oinoko* Max keiser y Jim Rickards son un poquito "frikis". No suelo ver el canal RT (RussiaToday) porque lo vivo a diario sin intermediarios jeje (perdón por el chiste malo)

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2016)

"Vendan acciones y compren oro"

Interesante comentario viniendo de un gestor de fondos.

Buenos días a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# olestalkyn: Como te dije, tú hablas desde tu experiencia personal y encima con una larga trayectoria en el tiempo, así que lo único que queda es leerte y "racionalizar" lo que comentas. Y, en lo personal, te diré que no te desvías para nada de lo que me han comentado mis amigos de allá y de aquí.

SÍ, tengo amplios conocimientos en el terreno militar y ahí sí que puedo reafirmarme en lo que te comenté en relación a que Rusia es "otra" cosa en relación a la extinta URSS en ese aspecto concreto. Quizás, por ese motivo y también por lo que te he leído, los EE.UU. estén "ampliando" su carrera armamentística hacia el espacio orbital. Sobre esto hay muy poca información, pero sabemos que lo tienen bastante más avanzado de lo que se sospecha por ahí... 

SÍ, está claro que la Casta existe aquí, en Rusia y en todo el mundo.... Cuando yo era joven un amigo americano bastante "currado" y "viajado", me dijo: "Fernando, los "guettos" son IGUALES en todas las partes del mundo." Y desde el recuerdo (ya falleció) tengo que decir que tenía toda la razón...

Y dejo esto que ya nos adelantó ayer el conforero frisch...

- Vozpópuli - ¡Se acabó, el sistema ya no da más de sí!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 May 2016)

Siguen "erre que erre"... Imagino que buscando "soluciones" al "desaguisado" actual o cómo proseguir con la "patada adelante"...

- REUNIÓN SECRETA EN WALL STREET PARA IMPLANTAR EL DINERO ELECTRÓNICO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Siguen "erre que erre"... Imagino que buscando "soluciones" al "desaguisado" actual o cómo proseguir con la "patada adelante"...
> 
> - REUNIÓN SECRETA EN WALL STREET PARA IMPLANTAR EL DINERO ELECTRÓNICO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



El dinero electrónica ya está implantado, la mentalidad de la gente lo ha asimilado como algo bueno y ventajoso, un modo de despreocuparse de contar mentalmente lo que tengo que dar en caja, y delegar en un sistema informático controlado por la banca, que cobra cada vez que usas tu móvil, o pasas tu tarjetita por la ranura...o por la raja...unas veces pagas tu, y otras el empresario que alquila el terminal TPV...(alquila la raja)

Las tarjetas han calado en la gente, no hay vuelta de hoja, no pienso que sea necesaria una guerra abierta contra el efectivo (que la hay), solo con dejar que la inercia continue, en una década solo una persona de cada 100 tendrá efectivo en la cartera...incluso diría que en 50 años, los billetes serán una rareza coleccionable.

Esa batalla ya está perdida, no obstante, nosotros nos movemos en la liguilla de los metales preciosos, y ahí si que hay mucho que decir al respecto, pues somos "bichos raros", que aceptan la cada vez más deteriorada realidad del FIAT, y entienden los derroteros de su devenir, y en lo que se convertirá, y por eso, también entrevemos que el oro/plata físico de inversión o colección, es un modo perfecto de no rompernos demasiado la cabeza con ecuaciones complicadas a cerca de lo que sucederá y cuando.

Lo de la blockchain, ya está implantado también, y el BTC...veremos, si no es él, será un hijo o un nieto...ya está escrito...

Por cierto Satoshi Nakamoto sigue siendo el hombre X, Craig Wright. parece haber sido un simple bocazas


Mientras escribo observo un reluciente soberano sobre la mesa, pequeño, sencillo, humilde...no precisa pelearse con ninguna gran divisa para ser libre, para sentirse realizado...así de fácil, así de claro.


Mañana viernes, puerta del fin de semana, un saludo a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2016)

- This Rarely Seen Chart Signals A Raging Silver Bull Market | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (6 May 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro apoyo. Nos hemos puesto en las mejores manos, y ahora será lo que Dios quiera. 

Os sigo leyendo y sigo investigando en internet mis blogs preferidos, casi todos coinciden que la cuestión no es si el Sistema fallará, sino que de hecho ya ha fallado y la respuesta del millón es cuando se manifestará con todo su esplendor y potencia destructiva.

Desde hace mucho estamos viendo como los indicadores económicos mundiales están en mínimos, el de producción industrial , el de transporte marítimo, los de importación y exportación asiáticos.... y que la deuda esta creciendo 3,4 veces mas rápido que el GDP mundial, es una cuestión de tiempo que esto no de más de sí.

El problema no es quien gobierne el país que sea, el problema es que los que vivimos en esos países nos hemos convertido en esclavos de la deuda. Antes de que la deuda gubernamental mundial se disparase a lo absurdo, nuestros impuestos servían para mantener un "sistema de bienestar" relativo, educación, sanidad, seguridad, etc. Hoy gran parte de nuestros impuestos van a dar de comer a la deuda, y a pedir mas deuda año tras año, en un ciclo sin fin. 

Es por ello, que, como dice Paketazo, veo mis monedas de oro libres y sin riesgo de contrapartida, y esta claro que todas las monedas fiduciarias algún día recuperarán su valor intrínseco que es 0, cero, nada, papel para encender el fuego.

Que tiene valor y siempre lo tendrá?

Tu casa, tu tierra, tus Mp´s, tus armas, tus medicinas, tu nivel de preparación ante un colapso, escribirlo es fácil, pensarlo es fácil, imaginarlo es fácil, pero llevarlo a la práctica exige un esfuerzo muy grande y una logística bastante compleja. 
Todos los alimentos y medicamentos caducan, y hay que consumirlos y reponerlos, o si no se han consumido, tirarlos y reponerlos. 
El agua es el mayor problema viviendo en un entorno urbano, pues si falla, que fallaran los suministros de agua y electricidad, tendrás que ingeniarte un sistema para aprovechar y acumular agua de lluvia y escorrentias cercanas así como elementos para potabilizar agua, ya sea mecánicos o químicos, 
Tienes que hacer un stock de cosas no perecederas, herramientas de todo tipo, baterías, higiene, armas y municion para ellas, si no tienes licencia, tienes que sacarla y lleva su tiempo, mantenerlo cuesta su dinero y tiene que ir al campo de tiro para mantener la F, o arma corta, con su coste añadido,
Hay que tener cosas para intercambio, bebidas alcohólicas que no caducan, sal, azucar....pilas, balas, y reservar los MP´S como última solución.
Hay que acumular calzado, ropa de todo tipo, etc.........

Os puedo decir que llevo mucho tiempo haciendo esto y estoy a menos de medio camino.
Por eso cuando me enteré de lo de mi mujer, me pregunté que de que sirven todos los esfuerzos que estoy haciendo, todas las comedoras de coco, si de un plumazo y cuando menos te lo esperes te vas para el otro barrio.

Obviamente lo hecho, hecho está, y sirve para mi o para mis hijos, pero de momento no tengo ganas de seguir preparándome para algo que no se cuando llegará, o si tan siquiera me tocará vivirlo a mi.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2016)

Hola, meliflua: Tú eres un hombre de FÉ, vamos "creyente", y también "luchador", por tanto NO tienes NADA perdido respecto a esa lamentable situación por la que pasáis... así que ANIMO y a seguir "peleando"...

Bueno, meliflua, esto tiene una "pinta" HORROROSA y buena culpa de ello la tenemos todos nosotros porque, de alguna manera, hemos y estamos propiciando lo que nos está pasando y aquí, obviamente, me refiero a la desastrosa situación económico-financiera mundial, aunque yo suelo fijarme más en lo que me afecta más directamente y es en nuestro país... De hecho, una "tontería" porque en España ya NO existe ningún tipo de Soberanía nacional y bailamos al son que nos marcan...

Te entiendo en relación a tu cambio de posición respecto a hacer los "deberes", pero hay que hacerlos... Eso no quiere decir que nuestros hogares se conviertan en el equivalente a un "Fort Apache", ya que un exceso de "acumulación" tampoco nos va a garantizar NADA, pero si llueve siempre será mejor tener un paraguas que no tenerlo... ¿No? Además, en según qué circunstancias, no sé hasta qué punto merece sobrevivir en medio de un caos sin futuro... Ahí, la mejor solución sería la "pastilla azul" o "Juanito cogió el fusil", ya me entiendes...

Por otro lado, meliflua, nos estamos fijando mucho en que nuestro mundo o, al menos, como lo conocemos puede venirse más o menos abajo por un cataclismo de carácter económico-financiero, pero en el fondo la Humanidad podría verse afectada de forma muy grave por otras circunstancias... Por ejemplo: una Pandemia viral masiva y me viene a la mente la Gripe Española que en 1918 causó más de 20 millones de muertos y no me quiero imaginar la mortalidad que tendría ahora "algo" parecido. Tenemos también la amenaza de un ataque terrorista masivo y que no tiene porqué ser nuclear, pero tampoco vamos a dar "ideas" que, en cualquier caso, están ahí... La "robotización" y a dónde nos puede llevar la misma y muchas otras de distinto carácter (desastres naturales, exógenos, etc.).

Y dejo esto... Aquí nos hemos referido a este tema en muchas ocasiones y seguiremos haciéndolo, pero parece mentira que el Sistema NO quiera darse cuenta de que está matando la "gallina de Oro"...

- Paro: La crisis económica expulsa de la clase media a tres millones de españoles. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Parece que el pésimo dato del empleo en los EE.UU. se lo han pasado en Wall Street por los mismos COJONES... Bueno, NO pasa nada, ya hablaremos dentro de "X" tiempo e insisto en lo que ya comenté hace meses: NO espero un Crack para este año, pero a partir del próximo año ya veremos lo que tarda... Y, por cierto, yo aconsejaría estar fuera de las Bolsas hasta que no se aproximen las elecciones presidenciales en el "Imperio"...

Hoy recibía unos datos de la Asociación Americana de Ferrocarriles y juzgar vosotros mismos: caída del tráfico ferroviario en el transporte de mercancías en el mes de Abril del... 11,8% en relación al mismo período del pasado año. Y si nos referimos a las caídas de mercancías a granel, tales como el carbón, petróleo, granos y productos químicos el desplome alcanza el 16,1%...

Perooooo, es que si nos centramos en el Carbón, éste nos anticipa el "desastre" que se avecina: caída del 40% en comparación al mismo período del año anterior.

A ver si consigo enlazar la foto que me han remitido, donde se puede observar como el 3 de Mayo habían 292 locomotoras de Union Pacific en vía muerta al Oeste de Benson, Arizona, a lo largo de la I-10, y que cubren unas 4 millas...

- http://wolfstreet.com/wp-content/up...s-Union-Pacific-engines-idled-2016-05-031.jpg

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 May 2016)

Pues sí, Wall Street, el dato del desempleo, se lo ha pasado por el arco del triunfo porque Wall Street (no es sólo Wall Street es mucho más, es otra cosa - Wall Street no deja de ser un escaparate) no depende del dato del empleo, ni del Baltic Index, ni de nada de nada excepto de la confianza depositada en ella por las masas ingentes de borregos. Y estos, como están tan ávidos de que el desaguisado se guise de la mejor manera posible, aun entendiendo que son tiempos difíciles, pues seguirán siendo fans del escaparate.

Yo no creo que esto sea una cuestión de unos pirados que estén jugando con el Cheminova (para los de la generación Windows vs. MS-DOS, un juego de química que hizo TOP-Ventas en las las jugueterías de España en los años 80).

Estos son unos pirados pero tienen una hoja de ruta bien establecida y bien construida.

Crear el caos y presentarse como salvadores del mismo.

("más viejo que la pana" - Maquiavelo)

No, no creo que habrá crack, ni en 2016, ni en 2017, ni en 2018, ni 2019, ni 2020.

Eso sí, llegados a 2020 o 2025, y como decía nuestro desaparecido profeta nacional, Alfonso Guerra:_ "A este mundo no lo va a reconocer ni la madre que le parió"_

Para entender todo esto hay que leer a George Orwell y a San Agustín.


----------



## timi (6 May 2016)

buenas noches ,,,, si no se tiene dinero , se imprime , con o sin impresora,,,,,
::::
Zimbabwe Introduces New Currency, Angering Everyone - Bloomberg


----------



## fernandojcg (6 May 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... amigo frisch, SÍ que vas a ver y vivir un Crack de la "leche" en las Bolsas y creo que será en alguno de los años que citas... a pesar de Orwell y San Agustín. Bueno, me fío más de mis "pautas" y eso es lo que me indican... Eso SÍ, cada cual puede acogerse a aquello que estime más oportuno y yo me "actualizo" muchas veces leyendo distintos episodios de la Historia de Roma, aunque ahora ando liado por la Partia de la época...

Y MUCHO ¡OJO! a esto...

- Islamic finance

Parece que van a surgir más "competidores" a los hindúes, chinos y rusos...

Saludos.


----------



## Sezosan (7 May 2016)

Hola a todos, os suelo leer regularmente. Aunque soy joven (treintay), me estoy preguntando que hacer para asegurarme cierta tranquilidad económica en el futuro. 
Ya se que me diréis que no me preocupe, que viva y disfrute, que soy un "chaval". Y lo hago! Tengo suerte, monté un negocio y gano mas de lo que necesito. Pero puestos a pensar a largo plazo. Mi pregunta seria... ¿Sería una mala idea comprar de forma regular una cantidad de oro (al estilo de aportación a un plan de pensiones) para poder, quien sabe si en mi jubilación, vender y no perder?

Quiero decir, invertir en oro a 25 o 30 años vista es rentable para ahorrar? A mi todo me dice que es mas rentable que la mayoría de los sistemas de ahorro para la jubilación que gente como yo tenemos delante. Estoy convencido que mi generación no cobrará pensión de jubilación alguna. Quizás sea una tontería. Agradecería opiniones. Gracias!


----------



## timi (7 May 2016)

Buenos días 
sezosan , esta es mi opinión ,creo que es la única forma que queda de asegurarme algo para el futuro. Estoy mas o menos en tu misma tesitura ,,, con una década mas encima  , y no me fio ni de los planes de pensión , ni del dinero en la cuenta , ni de bolsa ,,, ya no digamos del bitcoin . La única forma segura que me queda para poder guardar el excedente que por suerte estoy teniendo es en mp.
estamos hablando siempre de dinero legal , con sus compras con factura y pagando el iva correspondiente a la plata ,,, faltaría mas.
Naturalmente , cada persona es un mundo , y tienes que hacer lo que a ti te convenza .Ya te comentaran los mas entendidos de por aquí , pero esta es mi opinión

y dejo esto ,,, como nos toman el pelo,,,,

Florentino Pérez quiso inflar los costes del cierre del almacén gasista de Castor. Noticias de Empresas

i una mas

50,000 Laid Off In Saudi Arabia As Oil Crisis Bites Deeper | OilPrice.com


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Sezosan: Bienvenido a este hilo y también le diré que NO somos un "consultorio" sobre Ahorro/Inversión y, por favor, no se moleste por esa "matización" que tampoco es contradictoria con darle nuestra opinión sobre lo que nos plantea. En fin, yo le daré la mía, pero ha de ser Vd. quien tiene que "reflexionar" sobre qué hacer sobre ese "excedente" que, afortunadamente para Vd., posee o genera.

Vaya por delante, Sezosan, que la "Seguridad" completa NO existe en NADA y algo sé sobre ello, ya que me gano las "judías" en ese terreno. Bueno, quizás, SÍ que hay algo que todos sabemos al nacer: que vamos a "endiñarla" SÍ o SÍ... Luego, si existe "otra" cosa ya lo dejo para quienes sean "creyentes" o no...

Que yo sepa, Sezosan, AHORA vivimos dentro del mundo FIAT y nuestro día a día gira alrededor del mismo, es decir que dentro de un rato pagaré en la gasolinera con un "billete de color"... ¿Qué le quiero decir con eso? Que aunque este Sistema está podrido y muy erosionado, esto puede tardar en irse al "carajo" -si es que lo hace-, pero SÍ que vivirá fuertes "turbulencias" que erosionarán sus "activos" ligados al Sistema. Dicho esto, lo más oportuno es estar DIVERSIFICADO y, dentro de esa diversificación, Vd. puede dar un peso "X" a los MPs, pero antes Vd. debe estudiarlos y seguir su evolución en el tiempo, ya que hablamos de un "producto" DISTINTO...

¿Para la Jubilación? A priori es una opción y, probablemente, de las más "seguras", pero no es menos cierto que para ese entonces Vd. puede encontrarse con unos precios deprimidos por el ciclo que "toque" en ese momento a los MPs. Ese "riesgo" se puede diluir en buena parte promediando en el tiempo y evitando cuando los precios son muy altos, es decir cuando la cotización anda muy arriba y todo el mundo se deja "arratrar" detrás de ella...

Sin embargo, dada su edad, está claro que siempre podrá realizar una gestión activa de esa ahora ficticia cartera y estamos hablando de una FÍSICA, quede eso bien CLARO. También no es menos cierto que, actualmente, estamos inmersos dentro de unas de esas "turbulencias" a las que anteriormente me refería y, en esos casos, hay que tomar posiciones "defensivas" y ahí son aconsejables los MPs, especialmente el Oro.

Resumiendo: Viva Vd. la vida, pero con "cabeza", aquí somos más "hormigas" que "cigarras", pero sin renunciar a tener una mejor calidad de vida. Y en su Ahorro/Inversión diversifique como mejor estime, pero sea Vd. quien tome sus PROPIAS decisiones y después de analizar los pros y contras de los diferentes activos. Sopese la posibilidad de los MPs y yo suelo "aconsejar" alrededor del 15%-25% del Patrimonio libre de deuda y sobreponderar el Oro, pero Plata hay que tener y más si el plazo -como es el caso- es largo. Bueno, hasta aquí mi opinión y que sólo es eso: una opinión, ni más ni menos...

Y dejo esto... para que veamos en qué Matrix nos encontramos, aunque uno ya duda de casi todo, menos de lo que pueda "controlar".

- La campaña de manipulación contra Siria no cesa. Ahora se demuestra que el hospital de Alepo fue destruido

Saludos.


----------



## timi (7 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> 
> Y dejo esto... para que veamos en qué Matrix nos encontramos, aunque uno ya duda de casi todo, menos de lo que pueda "controlar".
> ...



y médicos sin fronteras no dijo nada? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2016)

Hola, timi: Evidentemente, "Médicos sin Fronteras" deberá dar una "explicación" convincente, ya que las fotos NO dejan lugar a dudas... Ahora, quizás, puedan decir que ha sido en "otro" hospital radicado en la misma Alepo...

En fin, timi, sobre el conflicto sirio hay mucha, pero MUCHA MIERDA informativa, tanto por un lado como por el otro, pero sobre todo del lado del "Imperio" y sus aliados. Tengo la Suerte de estar muy bien informado sobre aquello que me interesa y, quizás, fui uno de los pocos "analistas" geopolíticos que "interpretó" con antelación la intervención de Rusia en Siria y está escrito... Recuerdo que indicaba que la presencia de carros de combate rusos T-90 en la zona indicaba que "algo" importante iba a suceder y así fue. A pesar de lo que pueda saber, no he escrito mucho sobre el conflicto porque es difícil desde la distancia tener una opinión lo más OBJETIVA posible, pero dispongo de información documental y gráfica que es muy RELEVANTE, de manera que tengo mi particular opinión al respecto.

Sobre el tema de los ataques a hospitales y centros de Salud en Alepo dejo esto... Solamente, "vale" a título informativo porque yo puedo cuestionar muchos de los elementos informativos que se incluyen en la noticia, pero no tengo tiempo ni ganas de hacerlo... Aquí, en Occidente, ya se ha asumido que los "malos" pertenecen al régimen de Asad -que NO es ningún "santo"...- y sobre los "buenos"... Ja,ja,ja... os dejo a vosotros la elección de "buscarlos"...

- ¿Quién y cómo ataca hospitales en Alepo?

Y dejo esto sobre lo que NO nos han informado... Es curioso como se salvaguardan nuestros intereses nacionales... Y yo me pregunto para cuándo se va a destacar una unidad naval de guerra nacional en esa zona, aunque sirva de poco, pero NO es de recibo que la Guardia Civil tenga que asumir unas tareas y riesgos que deberían competer a la Armada y me imagino que para algo la tenemos, sino para qué... Y uno ya empieza a estar hasta los COJONES de tener como "aliado" a un país tan PIRATA e HdP como el Reino Unido.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...io-fuego-contra-la-guardia-civil-en-gibraltar

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (7 May 2016)

Respecto a lo del submarino, en mi opinión personal lo cocurrido, después de leer la edición del Peñon y la que enlazas, ha sido algo "normal". Me explico:
El submarino USA navega en conserva junto con una embarcación tipo SABRE inglesa, por aguas internacionales hacia el peñón. Ojo, creo que bajo mando OTAN, no?
La patrullera de la GC se acerca a ver lo bonito que es el submarino y suben todos al puente alto sin llevarse un walki.

Al acercarse el submarino le lanza un "warning" por el 16VHF para que no se acerque y nadie le responde...
La patrullera de la GC le corta la proa al submarino en varias ocasiones, para saludar, y como en la patrullera de la GC no se enteran de que les están lanzando avisos "war ship comunicación" para que no intercepten su rumbo...
Finalmente el barco de escolta sigue el protocolo de la OTAN y realiza disparos de aviso. 
Me imagino que ahí ya captan la indirecta y se alejan del rumbo del convoy.
Supongo que por eso la GC no ha hecho ningún comunicado al respecto, porque es una metedura de pata.

Es mi opinión sobre lo que puede haber ocurrido.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2016)

# Pedernal: Creo recordar que tú has trabajado en la Marina mercante, por tanto es muy posible que sea como tú nos dices y, en ese caso, debería formarse más a quienes dirigen las patrulleras de la Guardia Civil, máxime cuando tiene el carácter de institución armada. Eso no quita para que obviemos lo que es más que conocido: que son numerosos los desplantes que deben soportar las unidades de la Guardia Civil y Aduanas por parte de la Royal Navy...

Por otro lado, y creo haberme expresado así en muchas ocasiones, NO me gusta lo que británicos y americanos tienen colocado en esa zona y que nos convierten en objetivo PREFERENTE de los misiles rusos. SÍ, ya sé que eso se debe a nuestra pertenencia a la OTAN, pero es que yo y muchos españoles NO queremos estar ahí, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (7 May 2016)

Lo de Gibraltar escuece, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que cuando el Almirante Antoni Barcelo sitió Gibraltar y ya lo tenía prácticamente sometido y los ingleses iban a rendirlo, la nobleza española convenció a Carlos III para pactar una paz con los ingleses, ya que no podían soportar que un pleveyo triunfara donde ellos habían fracasado estrepitosamente.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2016)

¿Cuál es el pedazo de ANIMAL que tropieza dos veces en la misma piedra?

- http://wolfstreet.com/2016/05/06/commercial-real-estate-peaks-cppi-san-francisco-braces-for-dive/

Si sólo fueran dos veces...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 19:22 ----------

Curiosa noticia la que enlazo... Y me pregunto si Alemania no estará intentando desvincularse ella misma y la UE de la OTAN...

- Alemania propondrá crear un ejército europeo único | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## cabronetti (7 May 2016)

Gibraltar ejpañolll


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 May 2016)

Yo soy de la opinión de que el sistema actual ha llegado a su fin.
Sobre todo por las nuevas que llegan desde Japón.

Si ellos no dan con el parche mucho me temo que nosotros tampoco.

Deuda y petróleo. Los límites al crecimiento - Rankia


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2016)

En fin, bankiero, ya veremos lo que dura este puto TEATRO... Lo peor de todo es que "pagarán" los de SIEMPRE...

Y dejo lo último de Guillermo Barba y que no os va a sorprender en nada, ya que está en la misma línea que aquí mantenemos...

- www.guillermobarba.com/salgan-la-bolsa-valores-stan-druckenmiller/

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 20:52 ----------

Edito: Recomiendo que leáis el artículo enlazado por bankiero y que ya conocía (ya es "viejo"), pero viene al "pelo" para explicar algunas de las cosas que estamos viendo y las que vendrán...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 May 2016)

Interesante...

- China, epicentro de una nueva crisis mundial | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Bueno, más o menos en la "línea" que algunos hemos comentado por aquí, especialmente paketazo y yo, en relación a China... Ja,ja,ja... y algunos ingenuos todavía esperan "milagros" procedentes de ese país.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - China, epicentro de una nueva crisis mundial | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> ...



Recordemos hace 2 telediarios como las autoridades mandarinas intervenían la bolsa ante las megabajadas de sus índices, o como depreciaban la divisa a ritmo de reggaetón y todos tan felices.

Como dice *Fernando* y se machacó por aquí, China no da para más, es un país basado en la exportación de productos primarios, y elaborados de baja o muy baja calidad...si quiere continuar exportando al ritmo que lo había hecho (algo improbable en el futuro), debería dar el salto en su sector industrial y tecnológico.

Me recuerda la marca de motores Barreiros aquí en España, era cojonuda, motores interminables, pero no supo adaptarse a las nuevas tecnologías, al menor consumo, a los avances tecnológicos...¡si hasta el sabor de la coca cola ha cambiado con las décadas!

De China, yo personalmente no espero nada bueno a nivel de economía mundial, y sinceramente, no me gustaría ser un empresario chino en China con demasiadas deudas en los próximos 10 años.

Por cierto *Bankiero*, las cosas terminan cuando terminan, y algunas por mucho que pronostiquemos son imposibles de adivinar.

El sistema esta "jodido", pero lleva así años, y si te fijas millones de personas, ni se han enterado de lo que pronosticamos por aquí, y dirían que somos unos aguafiestas y cenizos...

Esto puede acabar de muchos modos, mi duda es si será algo progresivo y suave, o un hachazo de manera desprevenida el día menos pensado.

En cuanto al timing, es evidente que ya ha empezado, veremos como sigue.

Un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (8 May 2016)

Hola, yo creo que el hachazo será progresivo y constante. Así poco a poco como hasta ahora, con buena publicidad y siempre por nuestro bien... Incluso puede que se acuse a la gente de su propia miseria (muy neoliberal esto), culpabilizando así a las víctimas.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2016)

¡Joder! Pedernal, el "hachazo" hace la "leche" que lo estamos soportando, así que lo de la "progresidad" y "constante" me suena a "via crucis"... Mira, a mí en cuestiones de Economía pocas "lecciones" se me pueden dar y la duración media de una recesión económica es de seis trimestres y ya he perdido la cuenta de cuantos llevamos en esta situación y a la que no se atisba la más mínima solución. Todo ha consistido en "parches", mucha publicidad INTERESADA y la puta inopia que invade a la mayor parte de la Sociedad... ¿Progresivo? Como no sea esperar que nos salga por la boca...

Y dejo esto...

- Rebelion. El colapso del viejo orden basado en el petróleo

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (8 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Joder! Pedernal, el "hachazo" hace la "leche" que lo estamos soportando, así que lo de la "progresidad" y "constante" me suena a "via crucis"... Mira, a mí en cuestiones de Economía pocas "lecciones" se me pueden dar y la duración media de una recesión económica es de seis trimestres y ya he perdido la cuenta de cuantos llevamos en esta situación y a la que no se atisba la más mínima solución. Todo ha consistido en "parches", mucha publicidad INTERESADA y la puta inopia que invade a la mayor parte de la Sociedad... ¿Progresivo? Como no sea esperar que nos salga por la boca...
> 
> Y dejo esto...
> 
> ...



Bueno, si, cuando dije que será progresivo, en realidad me refiero a que está siendo progresivo... Desde hace años...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2016)

Y dejo esto que acabo de leer sobre la China "mandarina" de los Cojones... Si no me extraña que aquellos que "puedan" en aquel país - y que son una MINORÍA- estén comprando Oro FÍSICO. En el fondo, la sombra del "default" -por "adornarlo"- planea en casi todo el planeta...

- China

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 May 2016)

Bueno, yo creo que ya que hemos adoptado la expresión de "China mandarina" deberíamos añadirle duck.

Estoy de acuerdo con Pedernal (si le he entendido bien) que el hachazo está teniendo lugar progresivamente y, al hilo de lo que planteaba paketazo, que no será bajo la forma de hachazo inesperado en fin de semana, con alevosía y nocturnidad sino que está teniendo lugar, a paso ligero y sin pausa.


----------



## amador (8 May 2016)

El Santiago Niño Becerra (que no se si es santo de vuestra devoción) también es de esa opinión ...




frisch dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que ya que hemos adoptado la expresión de "China mandarina" deberíamos añadirle duck.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Pedernal (si le he entendido bien) que el hachazo está teniendo lugar progresivamente y, al hilo de lo que planteaba paketazo, que no será bajo la forma de hachazo inesperado en fin de semana, con alevosía y nocturnidad sino que está teniendo lugar, a paso ligero y sin pausa.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> [/COLOR]Edito: Recomiendo que leáis el artículo enlazado por bankiero y que ya conocía (ya es "viejo"), pero viene al "pelo" para explicar algunas de las cosas que estamos viendo y las que vendrán...
> 
> Saludos.



Extraigo un párrafo para mí sustancial. 

*Resulta difícil hacerse una idea del mundo que nos espera, porque va en contra de nuestras experiencias y de las lecciones de la historia, dado que es una situación radicalmente distinta, que lo cambia todo. Nuestra economía no puede funcionar si no es bajo condiciones de crecimiento. Los mercados están establecidos bajo la asunción de que los activos valdrán más en el futuro, y que los negocios producirán mayores beneficios. De esa manera los activos financieros pueden producir un flujo constante de beneficios en forma de dividendos o intereses que es lo que justifica que se compren, mantengan y vendan. Una vez que los mercados se den cuenta de que el crecimiento económico es imposible en las condiciones de petróleo decreciente, se vendrán abajo al intentar el dinero huir de la trampa que suponen. Los dividendos y los intereses dejan de tener sentido en una economía atrapada en recesión, y el crédito desaparece. Los negocios valen menos a futuro de lo que valen a presente. La gran mayoría de los trabajadores se encuentra con que su trabajo desaparece en una economía atrapada en recesión y que sus habilidades no encuentran demanda.
*

Para mí explica de manera nítida lo que ha venido siendo la esencia del capitalismo, los motivos para el decrecimiento... y el porque esta situación no se puede comparar, y por tanto analizar por comparación, con ninguna otra vivida por la humanidad. Cosa que aquí muchos tendemos a hacer...y creo que nos equivocamos.

No conozco al autor del análisis, para mi muy encaminado y que explica muy bien las sinergias de los tres pilares de nuestro capitalismo y lo que va a acontecer en su ocaso y desaparición. La retórica es la misma que la de Gail Tverberg, y más o menos vienen a explicar lo mismo.

Esto es un sistema finito y hemos llegado al límite del crecimiento...solo queda decrecer.

Bueno, si mañana descubren la fusión fría estable y generadora de energía casi gratis, entonces todo cambiaría...pero me da en la nariz que no va a ser así.

Ojala, por nuestro bien, se equivoque...nos equivoquemos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Quizás, y sólo quizás... o quizás NO, los que escribimos por aquí deseamos que el proceso actual siga con la degradación "progresiva"... Y lo digo porque los que escribimos por aquí, muy posiblemente, tengamos más recursos para aguantar esa situación que un "hachazo" fulminante y que nos dejaría con poca capacidad de reacción...

Lo dejaré más claro con esa frase de Demóstenes: "No hay nada más fácil que el autoengaño. Ya que lo que desea cada hombre es lo primero que cree."

# amador: Je,je,je... No es ni deja de ser "Santo de mi devoción" el Sr. Niño Becerra, pero le podría aplicar lo mismo que he escrito "generalizando"... Curiosamente, tres de sus libros llevan la palabra "Crash" en su título, al menos los que yo conozco y, evidentemente, la pregunta es obvia: ¿Se "autoengaña"? Estoy bastante de acuerdo con sus análisis, pero para NADA en cuanto a la "deriva" que él, y muchos de por aquí, esperan.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: El artículo al que te refieres está muy bien y su autor es conocido, no muy ampliamente, pero conocido, aunque en la "Piel de Toro" todo lo que no sea Fútbol y TV "Cutre" suele ser desconocido, cuando no ignorado... Es un simple problema cultural... o se tiene o no se tiene. Y no hay más "cera" que la que arde...

NO, hay estudios muy serios que demuestran que NO hemos llegado aún a ese punto de NO retorno en cuanto a la optimización de los recursos necesarios para que la Humanidad pudiera durar bastante más. El único perooooo es que esto NO es posible con el actual Sistema económico-financiero mundial, y que tendría que ser DESTRUIDO para seguir teniendo "opciones" o, al menos, así lo veo yo. Luego, también los necesarios "cambios" en muchos aspectos, ya sean socio-políticos, "culturales", etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 May 2016)

Hola B r a x t o n,

También soy de la opinión de que lo que ocurre escapa a modelos anteriores. Por dos razones:

Es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad en la que es posible vivir de la "nada". Hasta no hace mucho tiempo (simplifico) se vivía de la producción de bienes consumibles, fungibles y necesarios.

Hoy en día, la mayor parte de lo que se consume y, sobre todo, la mayor parte de lo que genera "capital" (lo pongo en entrecomillado porque no tiene nada que ver con lo que se consideraba capital hace apenas 60 años) es humo. ¿Cómo es posible que una empresa como Facebook valga 300 mil millones de dólares? En Francia, la industria cultural, es decir la cultura entendida y explotada como industria, genera 4 veces lo que genera su industria automovilística.

Es posible vivir de la "nada", del aire. No hago juicios de valor sobre si Facebook o no o sobre si la industria cultural es cultura o no (obviamente, tengo mi opinión al respecto pero me la guardo), simplemente constato que la mayor parte de las personas viven de todo menos de producir, producir producto. Claro, como todo, absolutamente todo, se ha vuelto producto, pues tenemos la ilusión de producir pero, nada más lejos de la realidad porque, al mismo tiempo, todo lo que antes era necesario para vivir, por decirlo muy rápido, es de pésima calidad: la comida es de pésima calidad y las llaves inglesas son de pésima calidad y las camisas de algodón son de pésima calidad.

La segunda razón por la que lo que ocurre se escapa de modelos anteriores es que es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad en la que la mayoría de los países rigen sistemas "escogidos" por los ciudadanos. Pongo escogidos en entrecomillado por razones obvias. Pero lo cierto es que es la primera vez en la historia de la humanidad en la que el ciudadano escoge.

Esto cambia las donas sustancialmente y, sobre todo, limita exponencialmente el control real de los ciudadanos sobre lo que les ocurre porque, por un lado, escogen y, por otro, los siguen cogiendo (en el sentido argentino de la palabra).

Es difícil hacerse una opinión de qué es lo que va a ocurrir, por lo menos para mi. Pero tengo algunas intuiciones. La renta básica universal me parece que va a ser una de ellas. A cambio, el control absoluto del (bolsillo) del ciudadano (ser humano). La desaparición de los Estados, tal y como los conocemos, es otra (lo cual no significa que deje de existir, por ejemplo, el nombre Francia, pero sí su contenido). La exaltación de una sociedad ególatra basada en la suspicacia cuando no el miedo, hacia el otro, es otra. Y sobre todo un aparato propagandístico que hará posible que la mayor parte de la gente crea que vive en el mejor de los mundos posibles.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 May 2016)

Os enlazo un largo y complejo artículo que amplia lo que enlacé de Guillermo Barba en relación a las declaraciones efectuadas por Stan Druckenmiller... Realmente, NO es que seamos pesimistas porque SÍ, es que viendo los datos y los gráficos no cabe otra posición... Eso o pasar de todo: Sangría y que siga la "Fiesta"...

- For Stan Druckenmiller This Is "The Endgame" - His Full 'Apocalyptic' Presentation | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (8 May 2016)

Os dejo los precios de los combustibles fósiles por aquí. El 1º de la lista es el diésel...lo demás se entiende (números) 







1 euro = 75 rublos
No veo muchos coches eléctricos por aquí :fiufiu:

Por si os apetece hechar un vistazo...Mañana es el Día de la Victoria - 9 de mayo Desde Rusia en Directo

¡Buena semana!


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

"La única cosa peor que un mentiroso es un mentiroso que también es hipócrita." (Tennessee Williams)

- Felipe González apoyó con un vídeo al 'broker' iraní del 'caso Panamá' - estaraldia.es

# olestalkyn: Ya lo sabes... cuando te parezca bien nos enlazas algunas "cosillas" sobre Rusia y que siempre enriquecerán a este hilo. Y Gracias por el aporte.

Saludos y Buenas Noches a todos.


----------



## racional (9 May 2016)

******* dijo:


> Extraigo un párrafo para mí sustancial.
> 
> *Resulta difícil hacerse una idea del mundo que nos espera, porque va en contra de nuestras experiencias y de las lecciones de la historia, dado que es una situación radicalmente distinta, que lo cambia todo. Nuestra economía no puede funcionar si no es bajo condiciones de crecimiento. Los mercados están establecidos bajo la asunción de que los activos valdrán más en el futuro, y que los negocios producirán mayores beneficios. De esa manera los activos financieros pueden producir un flujo constante de beneficios en forma de dividendos o intereses que es lo que justifica que se compren, mantengan y vendan. Una vez que los mercados se den cuenta de que el crecimiento económico es imposible en las condiciones de petróleo decreciente, se vendrán abajo al intentar el dinero huir de la trampa que suponen. Los dividendos y los intereses dejan de tener sentido en una economía atrapada en recesión, y el crédito desaparece. Los negocios valen menos a futuro de lo que valen a presente. La gran mayoría de los trabajadores se encuentra con que su trabajo desaparece en una economía atrapada en recesión y que sus habilidades no encuentran demanda.
> *



Es una explicacion bastante coherente, ahora queda la duda en como afecta ese panorama al oro, y me parece que no bien, porque si la economia decrece y no hay inflación que razon hay entonces para comprar oro.


----------



## BRAXTON (9 May 2016)

Quién ha dicho que la inflación no va a aparecer???

Todo ese dinero huyendo de los mercados...

Cuando el grado de desesperación aumente, el dinero buscará seguridad, valores refugio.

La represión financiera es el perfecto indicador. Y no duden que irá a mas...muchísimo mas.


----------



## Muttley (9 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos,

Os dejo un informe muy extenso que explica desde cero que es lo que pasa con el oro. Analiza las cuentas de oro de la LBMA y levanta dudas en cuanto a su veracidad. Puede implicar insuficiencia de oro físico para cumplir compromiso.
Está en inglés y está actualizado a Abril2016. Disfrutenlo con un cafecito...

http://gata.org/files/MylchreestReport-05-2016.pdf

Lo saqué de este artículo de zerohedge

"The Death Of The Gold Market" - Why One Analyst Thinks A Run On London Gold Vaults Is Imminent | Zero Hedge


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Ni caso al "amigo"... Sigue sin saber lo que escribe. Primero de todo: uno puede comprar Oro simplemente porque le da la GANA, ni más ni menos... Y lo segundo: ¿Que no hay Inflación ahora mismo? Que se lo haga "mirar" o NO utiliza la "cartera"... o, lo más probable, es un "loro" de los massmierda...

Y dejo esto de D. Roberto Centeno...

- Deuda pública: Camino al abismo: el déficit (II). Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 May 2016)

¿ Y la plata ?...esta mu muerto su hilo...


----------



## pamarvilla (9 May 2016)

Buenas tardes. Les dejo un par de apuntes.

Uno, sobre el último estirón del precio del oro.
El despegue del precio del oro, ¿es real o una burbuja? | Mercados | Cinco Días

Y el otro sobre "inversiones seguras". Con los americanos "controlando" se ve que el negocio va a más. Sólo le falta cotizar en NY.
bez - La producción de opio es la principal fuente de financiación de los talibanes

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# El hombre dubitativo: Esa es una pregunta para hacerla allí... Este hilo NO tiene NADA que ver con los demás hilos "metaleros" y, además, es que tampoco los sigo. En cualquier caso, aquí se editan habitualmente noticias y comentarios sobre la Plata, así que los "aficionados" a la misma suelen estar bien informados en este hilo acerca de la misma.

# pamarvilla: Gracias por los aportes. ¿Burbuja en el Oro? ¡Joder! mejor que miren en dirección a otros activos y tienen donde ELEGIR las "burbujas". Y sobre el Opio, los talibanes ya lo habían casi erradicado de Afganistán hasta que EE.UU./OTAN entraron en "escena"... Y se sabe positivamente quiénes están detrás del Opio en Afganistán y su "comercialización"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (9 May 2016)

Hola:

Cada español debe 23.332 euros por la deuda pública, un 4,8% más que un año antes


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, pues hoy "toca" bajar en los MPs y el "batacazo" es fuerte... Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1267,35 y la Plata a 17,090. Sin embargo, este "panorama" es el mismo que se está viendo en casi todas las Materias Primas, a fin de cuentas éstas últimas han estado sometidas a una fuerte especulación en las últimas semanas, de manera que es previsible que sigan corrigiendo en el tiempo.

Y, de todas formas, en el Oro hay una resistencia en los $1300 que, de momento, se está mostrando bastante sólida, pero la verdaderamente fuerte y donde se la "juega" el Oro está bastante más alejada... un poco por encima de los $1400. Mientras, lo dicho en muchas ocasiones, es decir que NO hay nada relevante alrededor del Oro y seguimos con una lateralidad que presenta mejor aspecto que hace escasos meses.

Por otro lado, Rusia sigue a lo "suyo"...

- Rusia suma 45,88 toneladas de oro para sus reservas en 2016

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (9 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, pues hoy "toca" bajar en los MPs y el "batacazo" es fuerte... Hace escasos minutos el Oro a $1267,35 y la Plata a 17,090. Sin embargo, este "panorama" es el mismo que se está viendo en casi todas las Materias Primas, a fin de cuentas éstas últimas han estado sometidas a una fuerte especulación en las últimas semanas, de manera que es previsible que sigan corrigiendo en el tiempo.
> 
> Y, de todas formas, en el Oro hay una resistencia en los $1300 que, de momento, se está mostrando bastante sólida, pero la verdaderamente fuerte y donde se la "juega" el Oro está bastante más alejada... un poco por encima de los $1400. Mientras, lo dicho en muchas ocasiones, es decir que NO hay nada relevante alrededor del Oro y seguimos con una lateralidad que presenta mejor aspecto que hace escasos meses.
> 
> ...



Fernandojcq Viendo esta tendencia, ¿Cuando crees que es una buena fecha para comprar? Ahora el oro está a 35,72 euros el gramos. ¿Crees que es lícito esperar que baje hasta menos de 35 en esta semana?


----------



## pamarvilla (9 May 2016)

Largo pero interesante punto de vista sobre las izquierdas que pueden ganar pero que nunca tienen el poder.
IU - Podemos: Que no nos une el amor sino el espanto - El Viejo Topo

[Modo irónico ON]
Habrá que atesorar mps, y pronto. Con el pacto la revoluSión está más cerca
¿Retornará por fin el oro de Moscú? Ellos tienen vil metal a espuertas y nosotros, mucho camarada necesitado. 
[Modo irónico OFF]
:rolleye:

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 May 2016)

Hola, crufel: Hombre, tampoco podemos decir que una fase correctiva o de "choque" contra esos $1300 se pueda considerar un cambio de tendencia y para hablar de esto tendríamos que hacerlo con precios bastante más abajo. Creo que paketazo comentó en su momento que había un soporte en torno a los $1180, pero ya te digo que es pronto para darlos por "hechos". 

¿Qué pienso sobre esta corrección y el "precio"? Pues, si lo deseas, podrías esperar si llega a los entornos de los $1230 - $1228 y haber qué hace ahí... También vigilar el par EUR/USD y que en estos momentos apoya la compra: hace unos minutos en torno a los 1,1382. Y el Oro se ha quedado en los $1263,50 y la Plata en los $17,00...

# pamarvilla: Lo que yo tengo claro es que a la "Derecha" NO pienso votarla... Eso SÍ, que cada cual vote lo que estime más conveniente, pero en mi caso NO voy a apoyar a opciones como las que han llevado este país al Desastre. Por cierto, ahora estoy liado con mi Declaración de la Renta y me imagino que la bajada de impuestos debe de haber ido por "barrios" y que por el mío ha pasado de largo...

Y más tarde vuelvo y os enlazo algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Ahí os dejo un artículo que me ha parecido bastante interesante y en el se trata de cómo los bancos a través de los Cortos (hay la ¡HOSTIA!) intentan sujetar al máximo el actual precio. Resulta llamativo que cada vez que hay un desplazamiento al alza de $10 se genera en el "papel" una pérdida de $300.000.000, es decir que si la subida fuera de $100 supondría unas pérdidas adicionales de $3.000 millones...

- Paul Mychreest report on global gold market | TF Metals Report

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: ¿Rockefeller vs Rotschild? Muy interesante este artículo que os enlazo y que nos da "otra" visión complementaria a la que hemos expresado por aquí en relación a los "Papeles de Panamá"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...euu-contra-brics-rockefeller-contra-rotschild

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (10 May 2016)

fernandojcg, el artículo de los "Panamá Papers", clarificador. Insiste en lo que ya se viene comentando por aquí, y que desde luego sobre ellos hay una mano muuuuy larga, no precisamente tonta ni desinteresada, que ha robado la documentación para redirigir los ingentes flujos de capital no necesariamente a la conveniencia de los ciudadanos y sus haciendas públicas. Ni en aras de lograr una mayor/real transparencia fiscal.

Y sobre votar. Anda uno asqueado de la izquierda bastarda que tenemos desde que un Felipe "empanado" que bien pronto se plegó a los dictados de la CIA, nos hizo :: lo de la OTAN, y formalmente abrazó el neocapitalismo más rampante (USA-UE) a cambio de una relativa prosperidad y diversas crisis. Ahora los suyos se "escandalizan" por el triángulo amoroso en el que apoyó en un vídeo al "broker" iraní de los Papeles de Panamá y al socio intocable, Zebrian, el de "El País". Vivir para ver.

Pero sí, coincidimos. También tengo claro que a la "Derecha" SI trataré de "botarla", en las próximas y en las sucesivas ocasiones que tengamos. Como que trataré de ir en contra de los Gobiernos que normalmente tanto fastidian y tan caros nos salen por sus corruptelas a los ciudadanos.

Anima mucho ver a Mariano "El Flojo". Sigue en precampaña. Campechano, sin corbata (aunque desde La Moncloa) oficia en un vídeo de asustaviejas. Señorash y señoresh ¡Que vienen los rojosh y son muchosh!... En fin, más viejo que la siesta. 

Edito: "El Flojo" sale de su letargo en funciones para apelar al voto útil :rolleye:

Feliz martes.


----------



## paketazo (10 May 2016)

1180$ OZ, sería el punto extremo inferior de esta salida, de perderlo, habrá mas descensos casi seguro. La zona de seguridad para incrementar es 1205$ OZ aprox.

Pr arriba 1300, que debería poderse percutir en no mucho tiempo. 1400$ es un hueso, y va a llevar su tiempo (creo) 

Iremos viendo, la salida ha sido fuerte, así que es posible lateralizar un tiempo por estas cotas a la espera de ver lo que sucede con los tipos de interés en USA, y con los máximos bursátiles.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: Efectivamente, el artículo enlazado sobre los "Papeles de Panamá" es muy BUENO y de lo mejor que he leído al respecto, aunque por este hilo varios conforeros hicimos comentarios en una línea parecida. De alguna manera, me ha gustado porque meses atrás ya indiqué que los Rotschild habían hecho una importante deriva hacia Oriente, especialmente a la China "mandarina"... Por consiguiente, que haya una confrontación "dinástica" entre los Rockefeller y los Rotschild, amén de sus respectivos "aliados", es algo que tiene bastante más sentido que el asociado a una simple teoría conspirativa.

Yo, pamarvilla, ando más que "asqueado" de la Izquierda, que de hecho NO recuerdo haberla visto gobernar en este país, porque el Partido Socialista podrá definirse como le dé la gana, pero lo de "socialista" (me parece que hasta Hitler lo era más...) es algo que le viene MUY GRANDE. Y respecto a Felipe González algún día la Historia nos explicará bien quién ha sido ese personaje y a qué intereses ha servido.... Afortunadamente, con los años ese careto va adoptando la misma tez que poseen los "gorrinos"... a lo mejor es que hasta existe el "Karma".

Y qué decir de la Derecha de nuestro país... Está plagada de "chorizos" e HdP y aquí me refiero a esa asquerosa cúpula dirigente que se ha beneficiado a través del Poder conseguido. NO me refiero a la gente que pueda votarles, a fin de cuentas me caracterizo por ser respetuoso con quienes ejercen su derecho al voto, sea del signo que sea, pero eso SÍ demandaría más compromiso "social" y menos ideología "colorista"...

En cualquier caso, pamarvilla, me da la sensación de que tú y yo votaríamos sin tener la convicción necesaria en cuanto a la candidatura que elijamos, pero yo soy de la opinión que, tal y como está el país, hay que "mojarse"... para bien y para mal.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## pamarvilla (10 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En cualquier caso, pamarvilla, me da la sensación de que tú y yo votaríamos sin tener la convicción necesaria en cuanto a la candidatura que elijamos, pero yo soy de la opinión que, tal y como está el país, hay que "mojarse"... para bien y para mal.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Y siempre hay que mojarse, con pinza en la nariz o mejor sin ella, aportando al menos ese granito de arena que creemos que puede ayudar a mejorar algunas de las cosas que nos gustan menos. Los frutos del deber cumplido nosotros nunca los veremos pero al menos seguiremos teniendo más derecho al pataleo que otros que pasan de algo que les atañe muy directamente a sus vidas y a la de sus familias.
Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# pamarvilla: "Tengo otro deber igualmente sagrado (que la responsabilidad): mi deber conmigo mismo." (Henrik Johan Ibsen)

Y sigamos...

- Vozpópuli - Juan Luis Cebrián y la impunidad

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (10 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y sigamos...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Juan Luis Cebrián y la impunidad
> 
> Saludos.



Demoledor. :fiufiu:
Saludos


----------



## BRAXTON (10 May 2016)

Fernando, votad lo que queráis.

Ninguno de los que están va a ser presidente.

Ahí queda eso.

Id pensando en un presidente por consenso y con la bendición de Bruselas.

Tipo Renzi.

Lo que hay que hacer no lo soporta ningún partido político.


----------



## plastic_age (10 May 2016)

Fernando, con razón te reíste de mí cuando dije que parecían consolidados los 1300, esto va para largo, muy largo.
Por eso el primer consejo es comprar oro con dinero que no necesites a corto plazo. Según tú, ni siquiera a medio plazo.
Quería hacer una pregunta, yo siempre sigo a Santiago Niño Becerra, el cual tiene mala imagen del oro, dice que es un objeto ornamental, y dice que el precio lo fijan cuatro traders y cuatro mineros.
¿Qué opináis foreros?


----------



## frisch (10 May 2016)

El caso Juan Luis Cebrián no tiene gran misterio si se entiende cuál es la gestación del periódico "El País".

Manuel Fraga Iribarne estaba "castigado" como Embajador de España en Londres. El ínclito se se se se iba muriendo y Manuel junto con Pío Cabanillas y con ellos los opusdeístas y los falangistas reconvertidos entienden que necesitan fundar un periódico para ser el portavoz de la "Nueva Era", el "New Deal" castizo.

Me imagino que para todos los que tenéis menos de 45-50 años todo esto os suena a protohistoria y, la verdad, me parece muy bien. Sin embargo es importante que entendáis que El País no es un periódico fundado por la nueva democracia, ni es, ni ha sido un periódico de "izquierdas". Es un periódico fundado por aquellos que se daban cuenta de que "Santiago y cierra España" ya no era caballo ganador y, ellos, como siempre habían jugado con caballos ganadores pues no querían, en esta nueva etapa, dejar de jugar y... ganar.

Resumiendo: "El País" ha sido, es y, por lo visto, seguirá siendo un periódico del Régimen, entendido este término como el statu quo del país en el que nos ha tocado nacer.

Jesús Polanco, el que ponía las pelas, en la época le iban los negocios viento en popa con la Editorial Santillana - Opus Dei - (libros de texto a gogo y el mercado latinoamericano). 

Para entender de donde viene el personaje Polanco, simplemente reseño que era empleado de la "Editora Nacional". La "Editora Nacional" era una Institución (vamos, cuando todas las instituciones eran verticales) que publicó pues, "El Cristo de Lepanto" de Carrero Blanco que fue Premio Nacional de Literatura.

En esa época, nuestro Juan Luis era Director de Informativos de la Televisión (única) Española y acabó siendo el primer Director de "El País" 

Pero el dato interesante es que tanto Fraga como Cabanillas le ofrecieron el puesto a Miguel Delibes quien, después de mucho dudar si chupaba el caramelo, declinó.

Es decir que Cebrián es un pesebrero y seguirá siendo un pesebrero*.

_* para que no me empapelen: pesebrero es aquel que por razones que sólo él conoce escoge salvar sus propios intereses, lo cual, en mi opinión no es ni bueno, ni malo, Es. Lo que no me impide pensar que a mi no me gustan los pesebreros_


----------



## Charizato21 (10 May 2016)

******* dijo:


> Fernando, votad lo que queráis.
> 
> Ninguno de los que están va a ser presidente.
> 
> ...



Muy y muy asustados andan .. ya se propuso un nombre en enero para liderar ese “gobierno de concentración: Javier Solana.
Felipe González propone a Javier Solana como presidente de un gobierno de concentración

---------- Post added 10-may-2016 at 18:38 ----------




plastic_age dijo:


> Fernando, con razón te reíste de mí cuando dije que parecían consolidados los 1300, esto va para largo, muy largo.
> Por eso el primer consejo es comprar oro con dinero que no necesites a corto plazo. Según tú, ni siquiera a medio plazo.
> Quería hacer una pregunta, yo siempre sigo a Santiago Niño Becerra, el cual tiene mala imagen del oro, dice que es un objeto ornamental, y dice que el precio lo fijan cuatro traders y cuatro mineros.
> ¿Qué opináis foreros?



Es un académico que lo hicieron catedrático en una universidad privada de segunda, no se hace investigación de calidad en la misma, la facultad de económicas de la universidad Ramon Lllull es la marca Blanca de Esade, son los mismos propietarios de ambas

Antes estuvo en el sector de la automoción como directivo, de eso sabe mucho, también le gusta el tarot, los ovnis, etc

A mi no va el tarot, el tema de los ovnis poco


----------



## kikepm (10 May 2016)

Yo creo que el problema con todos estos Cebrianes, apandadores y corruptos varios que pueblan la política y los medios es un tema más profundo que radica en la poca autenticidad de la vida social española.

Me explico:

a primeros de los 80, con la transición ya encaminada, el español medio aceptaba que España se había convertido en una democracia al uso. No podemos juzgar muy severamente a nuestros padres en esto, porque ellos partían de una situación paupérrima de falta de libertad.

Cualquier crítica a la DEMOCRACIA era algo denostado, incluso despreciado. No quiero romper ninguna lanza en favor de nadie, ni insultar, pero por un lado solo en alguna de las comunidades periféricas era vista la democracia con bastante renuencia, mientras que del Ebro para abajo, como poco, no había nada que pudiera ocurrir, ningún caso de corrupción que no fuera disculpado, que no fuera aquilatado por el ciudadano medio.

Yo esto lo viví en mis carnes. Llevo unos 30 años de INDIGNADO acerca del sistema político español. Entonces no tenía el bagage de teoría política, no había leido a Trevijano, entre otros, como para poder enfocar correctamente las inconsistencias, errores y la falta de democracia del sistema, pero ya veía por donde se iban los tiros.

La sociedad española ACEPTÓ asesinar si era por un motivo "justo". 

La sociedad española ASUMIÓ la corrupción, si era de los suyos

La sociedad española DESPRECIÓ a los que criticaban el sistema politico


Y claro, de aquellos lodos tenemos estos males, en forma de una legión de CMs, tertulianos, facciosos de toda clase y condición que ven como lo último que gobierne Podemos, porque dicen vamos a ir a peor. A MUCHO PEOR.

Yo ya solo espero en mi fuero interno que todo se vaya a tomar por culo: Secesión, crisis y DEFAULT, y que ponga a todos y a todo en su sitio.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# B-R-AX-T-O-N: Por supuesto, que votaré lo que me dé la GANA en el momento de hacerlo y ya es mucho si consideramos que me considero bastante cercano al Anarquismo, por tanto lo de votar es una obligación que me auto impongo porque la situación del país es la que es.

Desde luego, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, que harán todo lo posible para que haya un gobierno de concentración nacional que "Salve a España" o más bien a los oscuros intereses a los que sirve nuestro país, ya sea Alemania, la UE, EE.UU., la OTAN y su PUTA MADRE... De momento, ya me VALE el MIEDO que tienen... Y todo "proceso" -el que sea- lleva su tiempo...

Mira, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, no te niego la mayor en que ningún partido político tendrá los COJONES suficientes para hacer lo que se tiene que hacer... pero gobierne quien gobierne -¿lo hará alguien?-, el DOLOR se va a extremar y desde ahí podrán ir saliendo más "alternativas" o "complementar" a las que puedan convencer, de manera que el voto de la gente converja hacia un interés común o más "comprometido"... De todas formas, si te soy sincero y hablando en "Plata", la SOLUCIÓN tiene que venir desde la "MASA" de un conjunto de países y también pasa por la utilización de medidas "extremas" como las usadas en el pasado... algo que, de momento, parece bastante utópico, pero bueno aún me quedan unos años de vida y seguiré "peleando".

# plastic_age: Bueno, tampoco me reí de ti en concreto, pero quizás SÍ que lo haría en relación a la opinión formulada respecto al "escape" del Oro. Mira, en las Materias Primas hubo un momento concreto en que entró mucho dinero y sabemos de dónde vino la mayor parte del mismo: la China "mandarina" e imagino que "prestado" por esos "pollos" que últimamente han ampliado sus negocios y zonas de "influencia" hacia ese país y me estoy refiriendo, entre otros, a los Rotschild... Bien, el Oro NO fue ajeno a esa inyección de dinero, pero yo me fije en que ese mismo dinero evitó el Cobre, por tanto deduje que era dinero interesado en contener la "sangría" que se vivía en las Materias Primas y vender un poco más de "humo"...

plastic_age, los $1300 NO son relevantes e insisto en que la "partida" cambiará de sentido cuando se superen los $1400 y con VOLUMEN. Sinceramente, yo creo que se están sentando las "bases" para que el Oro se afiance en su recuperación, pero eso va a llevar su tiempo y también creo que el día que rompa al alza lo hará con mucha fuerza, es decir como en la última ocasión (2011)... ¿Cuánto tiempo? Creo, de acuerdo a mis "pautas", que eso podría darse entre el 2018-2020. Si eso se puede considerar largo plazo ya lo dejo a gusto del "consumidor", pero para mí NO lo es...

¡Joder! si el Sr. Niño Becerra tiene ese pensamiento sobre el "valor" del Oro demuestra tener poco conocimiento histórico sobre los sistemas monetarios e incluso lo calificaría como un mal economista, pero bueno es su opinión y yo tengo la mía. A fin de cuentas, de todo lo que le he leído, NO me ha aportado NADA que yo ya no supiera e incluyo aquí también las "predicciones"...

Eso no quita, plastic_age, a que cada cual lea o visualice lo que estime oportuno y saque sus PROPIAS conclusiones. Tampoco aquí se busca sentar "cátedra", ni mucho menos... Escribimos porque nos gusta hacerlo y plasmar nuestros pensamientos y así animar a los demás a hacer lo mismo.

# Charizato21: SÍ, insisto en que tienen mucho MIEDO e intentan transmitirlo a la población... Como si para muchas familias el día a día no fuera un Calvario... Que se vayan a "mamarla" por ahí...

Saludos.


----------



## Parri (10 May 2016)

Madre mía D. Fernando que gran mérito tienes, aquí sigues y sigues dando batalla con este gran hilo. Me acuerdo que costó mucho de arrancar pero al final la dedicación, la pasión que le pones y los buenos conocimientos se imponen. 

Junto con Spielzeug, los dos foreros que más admiro.

Voy a dejar 3 artículos interesantes para aportar mi granito de arena.

Llegan los fondos de inversión con preferentes empeoradas - Rankia

GurusBlog

Inflacionismo: alineados con la crisis global - Guillermo Barba


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Para los "vendedores de humo"...

- Wholesale Inventories-Sales Ratio Holds Near Record Highs As Automakers Suffer | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 May 2016)

kikepm dijo:


> .../...
> Yo ya solo espero en mi fuero interno que todo se vaya a tomar por culo: Secesión, crisis y DEFAULT, y que ponga a todos y a todo en su sitio. .../
> .../...



Yo también pero me temo que, por ejemplo, Soros, no lo permitirá.

La democracia en España, Portugal y Grecia no llegó como logro de los "luchadores" de estos paises. Sino que llegó porque a los que mandaban en el mundo les interesaba que esos paises se sumieran al carro de la democracia.

Esto que acabo de decir es terrible, Terrible, pero es cierto.

Franco se murió en la cama y Salazar, también.

¿Por qué no dejaron de ejercer antes?

Porque a los que mandan de verdad no les parecía que el momento había llegado.

Nosotros, en primer lugar (en el tiempo) los griegos, después los portugueses somos víctimas de los intereses de otros.

A España llegó la democracia de manos de los alemanes del SPD y por orden del País sin Nombre. Punto.

41 años después siguen mandando.

Es lo que se denomina derecho de pernada, para todo lo demás, Mastercard.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Hola, Parri: Que bueno saber de ti y te agradezco los aportes: menos "faena"... SÍ, por aquí seguimos varios conforeros con nuestra particular "guerra" y ya ves el éxito que seguimos teniendo... y eso es lo que nos anima a proseguir con nuestra labor. Gracias por los elogios, pero me reitero en que este hilo es fruto de una labor CONJUNTA y desinteresada. Aquí escribe gente muy buena...

Por cierto, espero que te dejes ver más por aquí, ya que siempre has sido una persona muy juiciosa.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## olestalkyn (10 May 2016)

Y hablando de guerra...






Más sobre el Día de la Victoria Desde Rusia en Directo

Esperemos que nunca tengamos que utilizar armas en otra guerra : ...pero si hay que hacerlo, se hará ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Más "caña"...

- POR QUÉ OBAMA TIENE TANTA PRISA POR FIRMAR EL TTIP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (10 May 2016)

plastic_age, los $1300 NO son relevantes e insisto en que la "partida" cambiará de sentido cuando se superen los $1400 y con VOLUMEN. Sinceramente, yo creo que se están sentando las "bases" para que el Oro se afiance en su recuperación, pero eso va a llevar su tiempo y también creo que el día que rompa al alza lo hará con mucha fuerza, es decir como en la última ocasión (2011)... ¿Cuánto tiempo? Creo, de acuerdo a mis "pautas", que eso podría darse entre el 2018-2020. Si eso se puede considerar largo plazo ya lo dejo a gusto del "consumidor", pero para mí NO lo es...

_¡Joder! si el Sr. Niño Becerra tiene ese pensamiento sobre el "valor" del Oro demuestra tener poco conocimiento histórico sobre los sistemas monetarios e incluso lo calificaría como un mal economista, pero bueno es su opinión y yo tengo la mía. A fin de cuentas, de todo lo que le he leído, NO me ha aportado NADA que yo ya no supiera e incluyo aquí también las "predicciones"...
_
Por lo que veo no le tenéis cariño a Niño Becerra, pero él escribió el crah del 2010, bastante antes de ese año.
Aunque claro, también tengo un libro de Borja Mateo y, la verdad, lo veo más trabajado.
Niño Becerra tiene muchos defectos ( ¿y quién no?), pero cuando decía que venía una época muy amarga, todos le decían que era un pesimista, y ahora vemos que se estaba quedando corto.
YO he leído cosas de él, y nunca ha nombrado el tarot, los ovnis, la astrología, .... yo también tuve una época en mi juventud que era espiritista... y ahora... ni de lejos.
Volviendo al tema del oro, que de eso es el hilo, lo que quisiera es que comentéis su comentario, para mi gusto poco afortunado, de que el precio del oro lo dominan cuatro traders y cuatro mineros. Porque siempre nos han dicho que sobre el mercado del oro no lo controla nadie.....¿nadie?, porque si la respuesta es sí, las llevamos claras, yo pensaba en la oferta y la demanda, esas cosas de EGB, pero si resulta que cuatro espabilados mantienen al precio del oro artificialmente bajo (y la plata).... no era esto lo que me dijeron cuando entré en contacto con los MP.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 May 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: El otro día salió el tema de Becerra Niño, creo que con el conforero amador, y no es una cuestión de tenerle "Cariño" o NO... Hay cosas en las que va bastante acertado, pero en otras... como su opinión sobre el Oro, pues qué quieres que te diga, pero se ha quedado en la "Edad de Piedra" en cuanto a conocimientos sobre la política monetaria a aplicar... Bueno, bueno... la Crisis la anticipamos muchos en su momento y no había que tener la "lámpara de Aladino" para verla venir. También yo allá por la Primavera del 2014 anticipaba lo que ahora se está viendo a nivel mundial y me gano las "judías" en otro campo que nada tiene que ver con la Economía, pero que es un buen indicador adelantado...

SÍ, mejor volvamos al tema del Oro y de dónde COJONES saca el Sr. Becerra Niño que el mercado del Oro está dominado por cuatro traders y cuatro mineros... Mí respuesta: NI PUTA IDEA... De "Economía" puede que sepa, al menos de algunas "parcelas" de la misma, pero del tema del Oro NI IDEA...

¿Qué traders? Aquí, lo que hay son unos determinados Bancos que dominan el mercado mediante sus posicionamientos y que son a la BAJA mediante la utilización masiva de Cortos, por tanto estamos hablando de "papel"...

¿Y qué mineras? Si hasta las principales tienen una DEUDA brutal que las obliga a extraer el máximo de Oro posible y al precio que en ese momento IMPERE... Lo que nos lleva a esos Bancos ya citados.

Y, por cierto, ya que habla del Oro, porqué no lo hace sobre el Petróleo y donde la manipulación es muchísimo más CLARA y aquí ya no hablamos sólo de Compañías, Bancos, etc. sino de implicaciones POLÍTICAS y geoestratégicas.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (10 May 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Yo también pero me temo que, por ejemplo, Soros, no lo permitirá.
> 
> La democracia en España, Portugal y Grecia no llegó como logro de los "luchadores" de estos paises. Sino que llegó porque a los que mandaban en el mundo les interesaba que esos paises se sumieran al carro de la democracia.
> 
> ...



Creo que la gente asigna un poder a Soros u otros muy por encima de su verdadera capacidad.

Soros puede querer evitar el default hispano, y sin embargo las leyes del mercado avanzan inexorables, poco a poco, en la dirección deflacionaria que solo las bombas monetarias han logrado detener, por el momento.

Aún más fuertes que los intereses de Soros son los intereses de una camarilla, varios partidos, unos cuantos empresarios amigos y varios millones de empleados públicos obstinados en impedir que el estado deje de gastar más y más.

Igualmente obstinados hay otras fuerzas que quieren democratizar el país, y que ante los hechos recientes y a pesar del abandono del primer candidato a democratizar, siguen pensando que algo no funciona bien. De estos hay cada vez más.

Así que el resultado de todas estas fuerzas no es evidente, a mi parecer.

Sin embargo los prodestrucción jugamos con una baza a nuestro favor. El egoismo ilimitado de todos los que viven bien del cuento.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2016)

Hola, kikepm: ¿En serio crees que vamos hacia la Deflación? Con mucho MAQUILLAJE y desde la "Ortodoxia" económica eso es "digerible", pero yo lo que veo es una situación INFLACIONARIA... Sé que te gusta Guillermo Barba y no sé si has leído el artículo que hoy ha enlazado Parri, pero vamos NO hay lugar a dudas... Otra cosa es que en la zona Euro esté todo más "controlado" y tengamos una "apariencia" equivocada de la PUTA REALIDAD.

Un ejemplo muy "gráfico" y que hoy se da dado a conocer: aumenta la contratación de personas mayores de 40 años, más bien entre los 40-49, y para trabajos de 1 día y, en ocasiones, de unas pocas horas... Eso, en los hogares de esas personas, cómo lo definimos: ¿Deflación o Hiperinflación?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Resulta evidente que mucho dinero está acudiendo a la Plata por MIEDO... Y el artículo que enlazo es bastante revelador al respecto...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/this-ama...l-make-short-term-price-movements-irrelevant/

Y también dejo este otro artículo y que se refiere a "algo" que también es EVIDENTE en cuanto a una posible amenaza REAL... Material para "hacerla" sabemos que lo tienen...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...toma-medidas-ante-un-posible-atentado-nuclear

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 May 2016)

Buenos aportes estos días compañeros. Un placer poder leeros.

*Plastic_Age* mi opinión respecto a lo que comenta Niño Becerra del oro, es similar a lo que te dice *Fernando*. Quiero creer en este caso, que Niño quizá lo que pretendió dar a entender con su comentario, es que el mercado del oro está manipulado por pocas manos, aun que manos muy poderosas evidentemente.


Y sí, manipulan sobre todo el oro papel, pues saben que si manipulasen directamente las cantidades de papel que mueven (en $ ) y tratasen de convertirlas en físico, el mercado no podría responder, pues nadie o casi nadie vendería tal cantidad de oro a esos precios que manipulan.

Por eso considero que Niño, hablaba de oro papel, y de manos fuertes en el mercado de derivados y commodities...lo de las mineras pudo ahorrárselo, pues ninguna minera salvo momentos muy concretos manipulará el precio de su producto a la baja en el largo plazo, pues hablamos de un recurso limitado al que les interesa sacar el máximo rendimiento.

La única explicación sería que una grande "Barrick" por ejemplo, hiciera dumping de precios para evitar competencia, pero como te digo, sería algo concreto en el tiempo, y no prolongado.

En cuanto a la deflación que se comenta, es muy relativo este punto, y entendamos que puede haber una deflación a nivel IPC por ejemplo, basada en los productos energéticos o la bajada del ladrillo, sin embargo el ciudadano de a pie, no lo nota en su bolsillo, e incluso paga más por el consumo diario, derivado de la subida impositiva progresiva de IVA, impuestos a energía...o debido al abandono de mercado de muchas empresas en sectores primarios y secundarios, el mercado tiene menor opción de oferta, con lo que las grandes empresas que permanecen dominando los nichos, pueden manejar los precios a su antojo...(la coca cola no baja, ni el rioja, ni el aceite, la pasta, arroz, seguros del hogar, ropa...más bien suben) 

La deflación en términos muy generales (argot callejero), se puede traducir no por bajada de precios, si no por menos dinero en el bolsillo del ciudadano, que consume menos por obligación. 

La clave de esta crisis es laboral, y todos sabemos que la globalización y desplazamiento de los sectores industriales nacionales a nuevos países industriales, ha arrasado el pequeño y mediano comercio en este país...luego la "cagada" del 2000 y la burbuja ladrillera...pues para rematar.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Es posible que el Sr. Niño Becerra hiciera su afirmación en el contexto que indicas, pero claro cuando ya de entrada me dice plastic_age que se ha referido al Oro como "objeto ornamental"... pues, ya le dí la "interpretación" que le dí, aunque lo ideal hubiera sido leer qué dijo exactamente para tener una mejor composición de lugar. En cualquier caso, como comentas, lo que dice sobre las mineras es algo que podría haberse ahorrado y que demuestra un amplio desconocimiento del tema. Y es que un "dumping" por parte de alguna orera sería muy complejo, dada la fragmentación del sector, y sobre todo porque tienen una DEUDA acuciante que hay que pagar SÍ o SÍ, de manera que necesitan sacar al mercado casi todo lo que extraen y de forma INMEDIATA. En fin, quizás, sea el sector minero en general el que más difícil lo tiene para realizar prácticas de "dumping".

Respecto a la Deflación, pues más o menos estamos de acuerdo. Yo, como la mayoría de la gente, uso como "barómetro" mi bolsillo... Y él "sabe" lo que "ingresa" y lo que gasta... A mí, por fortuna, no me va mal, pero por una simple cuestión de edad y lo "peor" también lo viví, vamos como casi todo el mundo y, ciertamente, con los años se alcanza una mayor estabilidad económica, pero eso no quita para que observe que mi poder adquisitivo ha caído, pero por el efecto inflacionario que se crea cuando los ingresos se estancan durante años, también lo hacen los que se derivaban del Ahorro conservador, y los precios en los últimos años han subido, más o menos, pero han subido... Por tanto, si usamos las "cuentas de la vieja", si sólo resto a una determinada cantidad "fija" (ya que no aumenta), pues tengo menos renta disponible, vamos que es de cajón...

De todas formas, el teórico descenso de los precios que nos "venden" tiene una causa bastante clara: la caída del Petróleo. Esto hace que los carburantes sean bastante más baratos (al menos, sobre el papel...) y también en la electricidad. Eso hace, y siempre desde la "teoría", que el transporte sea más barato (¿lo es? y va a ser que NO), los gastos a la vivienda se abaraten (¿lo son? y, nuevamente, va a ser que NO) y el IPC lo refleja cayendo y es cuando se podrá hablar de Inflación negativa (que no es el caso).

Dicho esto, cuando del IPC se eliminan los componentes más volátiles (Energía y alimentos no elaborados) para calcular una medida más estable, la llamada Inflación subyacente, el valor resultante es positivo, aunque sea modesto.

En fin, yo creo que la caída de precios se debe más bien a factores de oferta y luego lo que es EVIDENTE, y que SIEMPRE, hemos comentado por aquí: si entra poco dinero desde los ingresos, poco puede salir para el consumo. Eso es algo tan viejo como mis recurridas "judías con chorizo"...

Y dejo esto...

- La cuarta flota y la hipótesis sobre el regreso de la fuente del imperialismo | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## amador (11 May 2016)

Un tío genial Carl Sagan. Fijaros en sus palabras hacia el final del vídeo. Es lo que estamos empezando a vivir en la política mundial actual.

Fragmento de la última entrevista a Carl Sagan - YouTube

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2016)

# amador: Como veo que te gusta Carl Sagan, te dejo esto...

- 23 videos de Carl Sagan que te pondrán la piel de gallina - Batanga

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: Como veo que te gusta Carl Sagan, te dejo esto...
> 
> - 23 videos de Carl Sagan que te pondrán la piel de gallina - Batanga
> 
> Saludos.



Un tipo grande este hombre. Siempre le tengo muy presente cuando tomo decisiones al respecto de muchos temas...bueno, no a él, si no a su manera de pensar y analizar lo poco o mucho que creemos saber.

A veces pienso que algún día lejano todos tendremos una forma de pensar similar a esta, y eso nos permitirá entender que el prójimo y nosotros mismos es el mismo ser, y entonces sí daremos el paso definitivo del que siempre hablo en mis comentarios "filosóficos" relacionados con política y sociedad.

Un saludo y gracias por recordarme a este gran hombre, al menos para mi.

Buenas noches a todos.

Adjunto esta imagen tomada a petición de Sagan por la Voyager desde más allá de la orbita de Plutón de lo insignificantes que somos.

La Tierra vista como "un punto azul pálido", 25 años después - Scientific American - Español


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: Era un buen tipo Carl Sagan y se nota su "influencia", tanto en ti como en amador. En mi caso, la tuvo en mi juventud, ya que en esa época era aficionado a la Astronomía y miembro de la SADEYA (Sociedad Astronómica de España y América)... Luego, con los años y mi particular experiencia en la vida, ya me aleje un poco de su "pensamiento", aunque es una persona cuya memoria siempre tendrá mi mayor respeto... Desde luego, con gente así el mundo sería muy diferente e imagino que esa es tu "ilusión" a futuro... aunque yo, la verdad, NO lo veo y Ojalá me equivoque...

Y os dejo esto sobre la Plata... sigue la presión compradora.

- https://srsroccoreport.com/surging-...pushes-domestic-supply-deficit-to-new-record/

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (11 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: ¿En serio crees que vamos hacia la Deflación? Con mucho MAQUILLAJE y desde la "Ortodoxia" económica eso es "digerible", pero yo lo que veo es una situación INFLACIONARIA... Sé que te gusta Guillermo Barba y no sé si has leído el artículo que hoy ha enlazado Parri, pero vamos NO hay lugar a dudas... Otra cosa es que en la zona Euro esté todo más "controlado" y tengamos una "apariencia" equivocada de la PUTA REALIDAD.
> 
> Un ejemplo muy "gráfico" y que hoy se da dado a conocer: aumenta la contratación de personas mayores de 40 años, más bien entre los 40-49, y para trabajos de 1 día y, en ocasiones, de unas pocas horas... Eso, en los hogares de esas personas, cómo lo definimos: ¿Deflación o Hiperinflación?
> 
> Saludos.




Bueno, la economía está esquizofrénica, no sabe si tirar o arrear.

Creo que asistimos a un escenario deflacionario desde 2007, producto de la anterior expansión monetaria, que ha sido y está siendo combatida con más inflación de la moneda, lo que impide que la economía siga su curso natural y deflacte.

Dada la naturaleza profundamente asimétrica de la expansión monetaria (y de la política fiscal), unos activos y servicios públicos inflactan, mientras el resto de activos, bienes y servicios deflactan.

Pero en esencia no podemos saber en que medida los distintos activos están inflactados. El oro podría haber sufrido una burbuja provocada por la primera estampida que lo llevó a los 1800$.

A pesar de que mi intuición me dice que el oro y la plata seguirán subiendo (en el largo plazo), no es absolutamente descartable que los bancos centrales ejecuten políticas de tipos de interés altos, como hizo Paul Volcker en 1980, lo que lleve a un estado de deflación.

Creo que eso sería bueno para la economía, lo deseable. Pero por otro lado ello significaría que el oro y la plata podrían no subir.

Lo dicho, la economía mundial está aquejada de una esquizofrenia paranoide de resultados impredecibles.

Confiemos en que los políticos sigan derrochando y saqueando vía déficits.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 May 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Hombre, lo que me comentas cuadra con la escuela austriaca y de la que creo que eres seguidor, pero la verdad es que NO lo veo. Vamos a ver, nuestra REALIDAD se basa en la acumulación de más y más DEUDA, luego expansión del crédito, y unas subidas altas de los tipos de interés serían totalmente nefastas... Que yo sepa, el aumento de las tasas de tipo de interés a lo Volcker frenarían el desarrollo económico (que ahora es endémico, digan lo que digan...), ya que su efecto sería un menor consumo al incrementarse el coste de la deuda e insisto en que estamos tan ahogados por la DEUDA que ésta es el auténtico problema de todo cuanto está aconteciendo.

Efectivamente, tipos altos como los que se dieron con Volcker, pues deprimirían -y mucho- los precios de los MPs, pero creo que eso es lo menos importante si la Economía mundial remontará y eso sería bueno para la Sociedad en general, pero claro que me estoy refiriendo a una Economía ÚTIL y REAL, no basada en artificios financieros que aumentan la Desigualdad en beneficio de unos pocos y que suelen ser los mismos de SIEMPRE...

En lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo, kikepm, es que la "Economía" mundial está en una situación de "esquizofrenia paranoide"... y eso suele acabar MAL...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 May 2016)

Estoy invirtiendo en la mierda esa de JNUG u JDST, 300% sobre el índice GDXJ de 50 mineras, ya sé que me recomendaste no hacerlo, el famoso Spock/Rambus que bien conoce Ladrillófilo, coincide completamente, dice que es para Kamikazes.

Pues bien después de haber seguido estos días patrones reiterativos, mi previsión es la siguiente, una predicción a supercorto plazo:

Mañana el oro se va a dar un batacazo (lleva subiendo demasiado dos días seguidos)
El viernes remontará con fuerza (van a salir unos datos malos país sin nombre de los PRECIOS DE PRODUCCIÓN INDUSTRIAL de ABRIL)


Prometo que no he bebido, ni tomado ningún estimulante de esos que alteran los estados de conciencia

Buenas noches


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: Aunque se dé el escenario que planteas en tan poco espacio de tiempo, NO veo que ello sea RELEVANTE dentro del actual lateral en que se mueve el Oro. Lo normal es que, finalmente, rompa por arriba, pero eso puede llevar algo de tiempo... Además, ya hemos comentado por aquí que los $1300 no son ninguna resistencia relevante y, simplemente, tienen un efecto "psicológico" por aquello de los "números redondos"...

Charizato21, yo veo mucha debilidad subyacente en los Índices bursátiles americanos, pero de momento éstos están aguantando bien y eso que los datos macro que se van publicando suelen ser malos, por no hablar de los pésimos resultados empresariales... Imagino que acabarán cayendo, pero están muy "apoyados" y ya veremos qué sucede en los próximos meses. En lo personal, sigo aconsejando estar fuera de las Bolsas, al menos hasta las proximidades de las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU., pero eso ya es cuestión de cada cual...

Y un ejemplo de cómo andan las cosas, lo tenemos en los resultados dados hoy por DÍA...

- Los resultados de DIA caen presionados por las divisas Por Reuters

También dejo un interesante artículo de "Veterans Today"... Y destaco el comentario que realizó el ya fallecido economista y Premio Nobel, Friedrich A. Hayek: "Con la única excepción del Patrón Oro, prácticamente todos los gobiernos de la Historia han utilizado su facultad exclusiva de emitir dinero para defraudar y saquear al pueblo."

- How Unsound Money Fuels Unsound Government Spending | Veterans Today Money

Y también dejo esto... más "preocupante" de lo que algunos puedan ver o creer...

- Paro: ¡Que vienen los drones! (Y que tiemble el empleo). Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

- ''Invertir a largo plazo es una apuesta segura''. ¿De verdad? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (12 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # B-R-AX-T-O-N: Por supuesto, que votaré lo que me dé la GANA en el momento de hacerlo y ya es mucho si consideramos que me considero bastante cercano al Anarquismo, por tanto lo de votar es una obligación que me auto impongo porque la situación del país es la que es.
> 
> ...



Dichoso tu, Fernando, y te lo digo sin ninguna ironía, que piensas, y los que como tu pensáis, que hay alguna solución...

Ojalá yo conservara esa fe en el ser humano.

Yo mas bien pienso que vamos a un momento en la historia del hombre en el que va a salir a relucir lo peor de nuestra esencia.

De verdad que deseo estar equivocado, y que los que pensáis así tengáis toda la razón.

Buen día.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 10:08 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Parri: Que bueno saber de ti y te agradezco los aportes: menos "faena"... SÍ, por aquí seguimos varios conforeros con nuestra particular "guerra" y ya ves el éxito que seguimos teniendo... y eso es lo que nos anima a proseguir con nuestra labor. Gracias por los elogios, pero me reitero en que este hilo es fruto de una labor CONJUNTA y desinteresada. Aquí escribe gente muy buena...
> 
> Por cierto, espero que te dejes ver más por aquí, ya que siempre has sido una persona muy juiciosa.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



...es más es todo un privilegio poder leer vuestras aportaciones, todas valiosas. Uno no puede sentir otra cosa que una inmensa gratitud.

GRACIAS.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Realmente, ¿crees que en el fondo no te doy la razón y que el "desenlace final" no va a diferir mucho del que algunos "dibujáis"? Sin embargo, en mi caso y también en el de otros conforeros, existen todavía ansías de pelear hasta el FINAL... Y yo SIEMPRE he tenido dos referentes históricos: Leónidas I y Espartaco. Ambos sabían cuál iba a ser su "final", pero también cuál era su DEBER y eso prevaleció ante todo... Por tanto, digamos que -para mí- son unos "faros simbólicos"...

Eso no quita para que en cierta ocasión -y hace décadas de ello- leyera un libro que contenía una frase que aún NO se ha cumplido y que decía algo así como que "El ángel dice que NO hay más tiempo."

En fin, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, mientras unos hacemos lo que podemos y otros también a vuestra "manera", SIEMPRE podremos ir confluyendo por aquí para tener un pequeño "refugio" donde "entendernos" por muy diferentes que puedan ser nuestros pensamientos... ¿No te parece?

Mientras, el tiempo irá transcurriendo y veremos si el "ángel" acaba teniendo razón o algunos "rebeldes" hemos conseguido imponernos, pero me temo que a nosotros nos queda el mismo camino emprendido por Leónidas I y Espartaco...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Ahí dejo el dato, pero hay que tomarlo con las lógicas precauciones y es que me temo que ahí hay mucho "papel" asociado... por tanto sujeto a "promesas".

- La demanda de oro sube un 21%, cifra record, en el 1T Por Investing.com

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-may-2016 at 14:29 ----------

¿Qué puede esperar la inocencia, cuando sus jueces están corrompidos? (Philip Massinger)

- Vozpópuli - Una grabación pone en entredicho al juez que firmó el informe contra Victoria Rosell

Y el "pájaro" de Hernando haría bien en meter la lengua en el interior del WC... Está su PARTIDO PODRIDO como para ir opinando...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (12 May 2016)

Entré en USO a 10 y pico.

Hoy ha tocado 11,42 aunque ahora está a 11,33.

Como el Euro ahora está más caro y con las comisiones de compra y venta creo que gano un 3% o así.

Hay algunas noticias que dicen que sube la demanda.

EIA sube proyección de crecimiento de demanda mundial por petróleo en 2016 | Reuters

No se muy bien que hacer, si vender o esperarme. Algún consejo o dato adicional ? 

Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Hola, amador: Yo me saldría... He leído sobre lo que comentas, pero me parece que son opiniones "interesadas" y lo más "lógico" es que el Petróleo vuelva a caer, ya que NO existen datos que nos digan que la oferta esté siendo absorbida por la demanda. En la subida del Petróleo, al igual que lo fue en la caída, hay mucho de ESPECULACIÓN y nada que se base en fundamentos... Como es previsible que las Bolsas se "caigan" y el Crudo les acompañe, si te gusta el sector podrías esperar a una petrolera que se pusiera interesante, pero ya te digo que en unos niveles bursátiles mucho más bajos que los actuales. De todas formas, amador, tampoco me hagas mucho caso... es una simple opinión.

Y hace poco comentamos sobre esto y parece que no estábamos NADA "desencaminados"...

- Para los que aun dudan de quién maneja la droga en el mundo | Falsasbanderas.com

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (12 May 2016)

Grupos yihadistas fletan barcos con hachís entre Marruecos y Europa para financiarse - 20minutos.es


En el Mediterráneo no nos quedamos cortos de eso...

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (12 May 2016)

Hay una tercera razón por la que tiempos anteriores no son modelos para los tiempos en los que estamos viviendo.

Es la primera vez en la Historia de la Humanidad en la que "máquinas" confeccionadas por el ser humano (el ser humano no crea nada, confecciona con lo que hay) toman decisiones.

He nombrado a los ordenadores, la informática (ya son términos obsoletos y más que lo serán).

Sí ya sé: quien programa un ordenador es un ser humano pero la madre del cordero es que ha llegado el momento en el que el ser humano toma decisiones en función de lo que le dice la máquina que él mismo ha confeccionado.

¿Quién manda?

Sí ya sé: basta con que el que ha programado, desprograme y programe otra cosa.

Pero, cuando un sistema informático como, por ejemplo (es sólo un ejemplo), genera ingentes cantidades de dinero como es el caso del HFT (High Frequency Trading) en Bolsa ¿Quién es el guapo que lo desprograma y quién es el guapo que entra en conflicto con otros guapos porque el algoritmo se ha desmadrado - no es que el algoritmo se haya desmadrado, es que las consecuencias del algoritmo son un desmadre -, nadie.

¿Quién manda?

Otro ejemplo. Hoy escuchaba en una radio pública francesa a un experto en información de servicios de inteligencia y decía lo siguiente:

_"Snowden ha revelado que hay todo un sistema de detección de información puesto en funcionamiento. Lo cual es cierto. Pero lo que Snowden no ha revelado es cómo se analiza esa información"._

Lo analizan algoritmos que al final de la cadena son analizados por seres humanos, de piel y carne, que trabajan para sus jefes.

¿Quién manda?

¿Los jefes, los de piel y carne que analizan los datos o los algoritmos?

Tiempo al tiempo.

_Edito: el algoritmo no tiene alma y, por supuesto, tampoco corazón._

_Re-edito: las campañas electorales (el discurso) se hacen con "máquinas" y los gobernantes gobiernan con "máquinas" (antes se le llamaba "a golpe de encuesta" - era mucho más bonito, por lo menos había algo de poesía en la cosa -"_


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 May 2016)

Hola buenas tardes. Más motivos para pensar que ha empezado un bull market en los metales. Esta semana hemos visto dos adquisiciones de varias mineras mediana y grande capitalización respectivamente. Una por parte de Anfield, que adjunto el gráfico (spock lo acaba de publicar en la gold tent. Y la otra es Kaminak que la ha comprado hoy Gold Corp.
Algo se está moviendo. Hay mogollón de graficos como ese que estoy adjuntando. Con breakouts de líneas que vienen de años atrás, y backtest a la línea, y luego para arriba. 

Os dejo este enlace que es de Plunger, una de las eminencias como Goldbug de los que sigo. Historiador de mercados... Está seguro de que acaba de nacer un nuevo bull market. Ahí os dejo el artículo, con sus argumentos. The Three Phases of a Bull Market | Plunger | Safehaven.com

Según él acabamos de entrar en la primera fase. El fuerte rebote en las mineras que venían de perder hasta un 95% de su valor e incluso quebrar algunas, es tan sólo el principio.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Guía completa para entender el precio del oro de China

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (12 May 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes. Más motivos para pensar que ha empezado un bull market en los metales. Esta semana hemos visto dos adquisiciones de varias mineras mediana y grande capitalización respectivamente. Una por parte de Anfield, que adjunto el gráfico (spock lo acaba de publicar en la gold tent. Y la otra es Kaminak que la ha comprado hoy Gold Corp.
> Algo se está moviendo. Hay mogollón de graficos como ese que estoy adjuntando. Con breakouts de líneas que vienen de años atrás, y backtest a la línea, y luego para arriba.
> 
> Os dejo este enlace que es de Plunger, una de las eminencias como Goldbug de los que sigo. Historiador de mercados... Está seguro de que acaba de nacer un nuevo bull market. Ahí os dejo el artículo, con sus argumentos. The Three Phases of a Bull Market | Plunger | Safehaven.com
> ...



Gracias por estos enlaces y las "explicaciones", sois unos cracks... Estas cosas, al público "de a pie", sin formación económica (entre los que me incluyo) nos son totalmente desconocidas; vamos, que he tenido que buscar "bull market" en google porque lo estaba asociando a "bull trap" y estaba flipando... ::

Me quedo con que, según este análisis, estamos en Fase I y "hay que acumular"


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

# kawalimit: Mucho ¡Ojo! con esto... Primero has de estudiarlo y entenderlo bien, sino lo más factible es que te pegues una buena "leche"... Pronto vendrán "curvas" en las Bolsas y ya veremos si las mineras se sustraen o no a ellas. Eso no quita para que si el Oro sube, las mineras "oreras" puedan seguirlo, pero no "necesariamente", lo diga Plunger o el Pato Donald... Y en todo caso, habrá que elegir bien y NO todas valen.

Eso SÍ, con unos buenos recortes, el sector minero en general puede ser muy interesante...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 May 2016)

Sí, acumular para hacerse de oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Je,je,je... Bueno, siempre será mejor para el ciudadano de la "calle" acumular Oro -y Plata- que otros activos "pordioseros" y más "comunes". Vamos, digo yo y, además, NO, no creo que los que andamos por aquí nos vayamos a hacer de Oro... pero nos puede servir en algún momento... porque entre otras cosas ya sabes que yo NO creo en el "Maná"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## racional (12 May 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> Me quedo con que, según este análisis, estamos en Fase I y "hay que acumular"



Desde hace años ya he visto no se cuantas "Fase I" en este canal, y todas han fallado una tras otra.


----------



## kawalimit (12 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # kawalimit: Mucho ¡Ojo! con esto... Primero has de estudiarlo y entenderlo bien, sino lo más factible es que te pegues una buena "leche"... Pronto vendrán "curvas" en las Bolsas y ya veremos si las mineras se sustraen o no a ellas. Eso no quita para que si el Oro sube, las mineras "oreras" puedan seguirlo, pero no "necesariamente", lo diga Plunger o el Pato Donald... Y en todo caso, habrá que elegir bien y NO todas valen.
> 
> Eso SÍ, con unos buenos recortes, el sector minero en general puede ser muy interesante...
> 
> Saludos.



Sí, Fernando, lo se y te agradezco el intento de "frenarme" 
No te "preocupes", soy muy crítico con todo por naturaleza (vamos, que no me creo ABSOLUTAMENTE nada de primeras, aunque venga de mi padre... ) creo que es por "defecto profesional") y si me estoy metiendo un poco en esto es gracias a todo lo que estoy aprendiendo aquí en los últimos meses con vosotros y sopesando cada paso que doy; además, todo lo que hago lo hago con dinero que "no me hace falta" a corto plazo y son cantidades modestas.
Obviamente, tampoco estoy en condiciones de "discutir" ni poner links como lo hacéis los que sabéis de esto, pero la inmensa mayoría de las veces no puedo sino comulgar con vuestros razonamientos porque, muchas veces, cuando explicáis conceptos y situaciones "técnicas" (que además vienen siempre apoyados por las fuentes externas que referenciáis) con palabras "terrenales" resulta que son de sentido común... Vamos, que aquí no se vende humo ni se induce a nadie a meterse en MP "por que sí", sino que se razona TODO... y eso me gusta :Aplauso:


----------



## frisch (12 May 2016)

¡Juventud, bendito tesoro!


----------



## fernandojcg (12 May 2016)

Hola, kawalimit: Bueno, me alegra saber que has captado la intención o "filosofía" de este hilo, al menos en su aspecto "metalero"... Efectivamente, aquí somos "metaleros", que no "vendedores" de MPs... Y es que cuando arribé a este foro me encontré con que había mucho "especulador" y también los clásicos "siempre alcistas", de manera que este hilo y los anteriores marcan lo que para mí ha sido un hecho "diferenciador". Aquí, cuando NO lo hemos visto "claro", no nos han dolido "prendas" en "frenar" el entusiasmo que invitará a ir tras los precios. Y en estos momentos, y ya desde hace tiempo, contamos con un buen especialista en AT y que ya conoces: paketazo. Y para los "fundamentos" ya colabora él, yo y otros amigos del hilo.

Y dejo esto para recordar a los Hermanos Hunt... 

- Silver Thursday, Historical Event, Silver Manipulation Ran Wild in 1980 | APMEX

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 May 2016)

Rambus Chartology Blog | Weekend Report en este artículo se aprecia el por qué el inicio del bull market del que hablo.















Rambus es el mejor analista técnico que conozco (no conozco muchos). Fijaros en esos ratios de los anteriores gráficos. La tendencia ya se ha iniciado. Hay breakouts por todas partes. El tema de elegir las mineras adecuadas ya es otra cosa. 
Eso lo hace muy bien Spock, de todas las mineras (unas 40) han fallado dos dando pérdidas bastante graves, que se compensan con otras ganancias. Hay que ser muy frío y calculador y tener bien claro el risk management. Si pones demasiados huevos en una cesta corres el riesgo de que se rompan...

Y en este se aprecia el tema de mineras con el índice HUI.






Dejo el comentario:
_Below is a long term weekly chart we’ve been following which shows the breakouts and backtesting that have been going on for several months with gld and slv, and just 5 weeks or so for the HUI. This big picture look from 35,000 feet* shows how infant this new bull market is right now. It was basically born back in January of this year and is just opening its eyes. What we want to see now is a higher high in the coming days and weeks.*_


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Análisis crítico de los Bancos Centrales (I)

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (13 May 2016)

Pues nada que siguen insistiendo con el tema de la crisis que se avecina aunque yo pensaba que para la mayoría aun no habíamos salido.

Un enlace para no bajar la guardia. Que es verdad que la torta tarda en darse en las bolsas etc.. pero creo que se las darán. ¿Cuando? Ni idea, reconozco que pensaba que se iba a producir antes jeje. Un saludo a todos.

Analistas financieros y grandes inversores advierten sobre el peligro económico que se aproxima | Periodismo Alternativo

Y otro de Brasil que también están refritos con la crisis y lo que aun les está por venir.

Michel Temer: el nuevo presidente de Brasil que le gusta a Wall Street | Periodismo Alternativo

Y otras noticias que no tienen desperdicio jejeje.

Ex trabajadores de Facebook:

Keiser Report en español: Corrupción y mercado inmobiliario | Periodismo Alternativo

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 14:29 ----------

Pdta: Buen fin de semana a todos. Cuidaros.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2016)

Hola, Bucanero: Bueno, con la excepción de las Bolsas americanas, en el resto de los índices bursátiles hay un continúo goteo a la baja... Imagina lo que puede suceder con que el S&P500 corrija un mísero 10%... Lo "normal" es que este Verano y hasta el próximo mes de Octubre, las Bolsas se muevan a la baja y ya deberían estar bastante más caídas, pero de momento siguen "anestesiadas" y ajenas a la REALIDAD. 

Je,je,je... Es curiosa la "miopía interesada" de algunos "expertos"... De esta Crisis NO hemos salido en ningún momento y lo que único que va a suceder es que se va a volver más virulenta, ni más ni menos... Y me imagino que esos "expertos" NO pisan la calle, ni van al "Super", ni cogen un autobús, etc. para dar por hecho algo que NUNCA ha existido. Bueno, me imagino que pertenecen al "Club" de Rajoy, ése que tampoco se entera de nada, a no ser que sirva a sus intereses...

Bucanero, gracias por los aportes y tampoco tengas prisa por ir detrás de algunos activos que se mueven de forma muy manipulada y "sincronizada"... Lo que te dije: si sube el Índice y te interesa ponerte corto, lo haces, pero también vivirás más tranquilo si no lo haces. En fin, lo dejo a tu libre albedrío.

# Charizato21: Desde luego, si existe el Karma, en tu otra vida NO fuistes ni mago ni adivino... porque no das una en tus "pronósticos". Que tampoco pasa nada (y es una broma que te hago), pero vigila lo que estés haciendo en las "mineras" y el "vehículo" empleado...

Y dejo esto...

Evolución de la familia en España 2016: hacia un invierno demográfico sin retorno | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Verdaderamente, PREOCUPANTE...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (13 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Análisis crítico de los Bancos Centrales (I)
> 
> Saludos.



ESte Laborda cada vez me gusta más, pero me sigue dejando un poso, como de "coitus interruptus".

Empieza MUY BIEN identificando los errores de los bancos centrales, de una forma casi "austríaca" (aunque estos directamente consideran a los dirigentes de la política monetaria como meros criminales y delincuentes, lo que sin duda está un paso más allá).

Sigue citando los errores, sobre todo el mantenimientod de una política monetaria laxa como causante de nuevos errores y recrudecimiento de la crisis tras el estallido de la burbuja. Y habla de RIESGO MORAL, tema habitual en la literatura austríaca. BIEN por el.

Pero termina desinchándose, con su defensa implícita de la existencia de una banca central que promueva políticas monetarias que favorezcan los intereses de las clases populares.

Esto no puede ocurrir ni ocurrirá, porque el inflacionismo solo es defendido y llevado a efecto en la medida en que beneficia a los primeros receptores del nuevo dinero a costa de la mayoría (Efecto Cantillon). *No hay nada fortuito en el hecho de que las políticas monetarias favorezcan a la banca, al gobierno y a la gran empresa.*

Es una pena porque le queda un pequeño paso para que su análisis sea PERFECTO. 

Le falta el odio a la planificación centralizada en la forma de las políticas monetarias que supone la misma existencia de la banca central.


----------



## racional (13 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Evolución de la familia en España 2016: hacia un invierno demográfico sin retorno | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> Verdaderamente, PREOCUPANTE...
> 
> Saludos.



No solo en España, en todo occidente, entonces en un mundo donde cada vez hay menos gente, quien va comprar el oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2016)

Hola, kikepm: A mí, la verdad, es que Juan Laborda me gusta mucho y por eso, y otras muchas razones, lo suelo colocar por aquí, pero también has de entender que él NO es ni mucho menos seguidor de la escuela austriaca, pero evidentemente hay elementos que son "comunes", por una simple cuestión de "lógica"... Ahora bien, ideológicamente, Laborda, al igual que yo, esté lejos del Liberalismo económico, de ahí que esté más preocupado por las clases más "populares" y te recuerdo que hoy en día podemos "encuadrar" ahí también a la mayor parte de la "clase media"...

# racional: Sigue adoleciendo de falta de "conocimientos"... Con todos los problemas asociados que se vislumbran en el artículo que he enlazado, el Oro per capitá es muy superior en Occidente al que existe en la India, China, Rusia... Por ejemplo, en España es infinitamente superior al de estos países.

Y cuando no haya gente, no hará falta Oro, ni anchoas, ni zanahorias, etc., aunque me temo que antes yo y Vd. ya nos habremos ido de este mundo... Así que no se preocupe y menos si a Vd. no le interesa el Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 May 2016)

Hola buenas tardes. Alguien más ve algo raro en los mercados hoy? 
No recuerdo un día que el dólar índex subiese con relativa fuerza y el oro y la plata no se despeñan. De hecho suben! Inaudito! Veamos el cierre semanal que suele ser importante. Buen fin de semana!!


----------



## fernandojcg (13 May 2016)

NO, Ladrillófilo, no veo NADA "raro" hoy, ya que lo "normal" hace tiempo que pasó a la Historia... ¿Comprendes? La subida de hoy en el Dólar está sustentada en los buenos datos macro que se han dado en los EE.UU.: Las ventas minoristas se elevaron hasta un 1,3% en Abril y eso supone el mayor aumento en más de un año y el Índice de confianza del consumidor de la Universidad de Michigan también subió fuertemente hasta los 95,8, el nivel más alto desde Junio de 2015...

Estos datos favorecen al Índice del Dólar y que hace escasas jornadas estaba en una situación muy delicada y llegó a tocar los 91,88. Ahora tampoco ha mejorado tanto como para tirar "cohetes", pero el mercado interpreta que esos buenos datos macro pueden reabrir el debate sobre una posible subida en las tasas de interés.

¿Los MPs? En "teoría" tendrían que haber reaccionado mal a esta noticia, pero estamos en unos mercados muy poco "previsibles", así que tampoco hay que darle mayor importancia y ese es un riesgo más para "especuladores" o traders diarios que para otros actores. A mí me ha chocado más que el Petróleo tampoco haya caído como debiera haberlo hecho, no sólo por la fortaleza del USD, sino por los datos que se han conocido sobre el exceso de oferta que hay en el mercado y refrendado desde Rusia, donde vaticinan que el exceso de esa oferta seguirá condicionando el mercado hasta bien entrado el próximo año.

En fin, tampoco los datos han gustado a las Bolsas... A fin de cuentas, no sé a qué "juego" se dedican: si la Economía no tira SUBEN y si va "bien" BAJAN... Más que "mercados" parecen lo que son: unos PUTOS CASINOS...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: No puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo que se comenta en lo que os enlazo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...itan-a-pensar-que-wall-street-si-deberia-caer

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 May 2016)

Hola:

Lecciones para la Europa de hoy: De Goulle, Aldo Moro, Enrico Mattei y Alfred Herrhausen | Conjugando Adjetivos

El precio de llevar la contraria al Imperio...

Un saludo


----------



## kikepm (14 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: A mí, la verdad, es que Juan Laborda me gusta mucho y por eso, y otras muchas razones, lo suelo colocar por aquí, pero también has de entender que él NO es ni mucho menos seguidor de la escuela austriaca, pero evidentemente hay elementos que son "comunes", por una simple cuestión de "lógica"... Ahora bien, ideológicamente, Laborda, al igual que yo, esté lejos del Liberalismo económico, de ahí que esté más preocupado por las clases más "populares" y te recuerdo que hoy en día podemos "encuadrar" ahí también a la mayor parte de la "clase media"...



Ser liberal no significa no preocuparse por las clases más populares, en absoluto. Ahora, que haya gente que se dice liberal y no lo hace...

Pero eso es una falsificación del concepto que subyace. El liberalismo es revolucionario, va contra el poder del gobierno si este favorece a las clases ricas y perjudica a las desfavorecidas (que es en el 99% de su conducta), así que cualquier persona que se diga liberal y se posicione a favor del gobierno, pues muy liberal no es que sea.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Imagino que el Liberalismo también habrá "evolucionado" y en él habrá personas que piensan como tú y ya te he dicho en muchas ocasiones que existen bastantes cosas que me gustan del Liberalismo "Social", es más creo que tú mismo en determinadas ocasiones me has visto como muy próximo al mismo e incluso en algunos aspectos del Liberalismo "económico"... Y es así en puntos muy concretos, especialmente en lo que se refiere a las libertades personales.

Ahora bien, si nos basamos en lo que estudié en su momento, es muy difícil no asociar Liberalismo & Burguesía & Capitalismo. Y esa asociación colmó las aspiraciones políticas, económicas, morales y culturales de las distintas burguesías de aquí y de allá, y que a la postre se convertiría en la filosofía por excelencia del Capitalismo.

Y hay algo que no admite discusión si has leído a uno de los impulsores del Liberalismo y me refiero a Thomas Malthus, quien partía del supuesto de que, mientras el aumento creciente de la población seguía una proporción geométrica, la generación de riqueza y alimento sólo crecía aritméticamente. Bien, hasta aquí, pues podría tener algo o mucho de razón, ya que la "consecuencia" puede llevar a una mayor pobreza si no se toman medidas IGUALITARIAS y que choca contra el mismo Liberalismo, si no partimos desde posiciones similares, supongo que me entiendes...

Volviendo a Malthus, éste aportaba como "solución" al "problema", el control de la natalidad de los obreros, y que éstos quedarán abandonados a su suerte para disminuir su número...

Y tanto Malthus como Smith pedían la inhibición de los gobernantes en cuestiones sociales y económicas. Y sus consejos fueron escuchados...

Creo que no es discutible que la Revolución Industrial aumentó el poder de la Burguesía y fue cuando el Capitalismo se consolidó. Éste se basaba en la propiedad privada de los medios de producción y tenía como doctrina el Liberalismo económico. Esto ocasionó la desprotección obrera y el fortalecimiento de los grupos patronales. Todo ello acabaría provocando una reacción y fue la aparición de un Socialismo "larvado", más tarde del Marxismo, luego seguidos de otras doctrinas estatadistas, ya sea el Comunismo, el Nazismo, etc.

En fin, kikepm, ya sabes que no soy seguidor del Liberalismo y tampoco lo he estudiado mucho, ya que tiene muchos aspectos que rechazo totalmente, especialmente en lo que yo entiendo como una Economía "desigual"... Quizás, sea digno de estudio movimientos "pre" como pueden ser las Revoluciones Inglesas del Siglo XVII (Cromwell, etc.), o ya propiamente de las Revoluciones americana y francesa. Aunque se observa que ya había elementos contradictorios con la pretendida "filosofía" que esgrimían... Por ejemplo, en la Declaración de la Independencia en los EE.UU. persistían la Esclavitud, la exclusión del voto de la mujer, etc., etc.

Y respecto a España, y que es donde encuadro tu comentario, pues tienes toda la razón: hay mucho liberal de "boquilla"... porque los "motivos" NO se aprecian por ningún lado. Además, tengo amigos liberales y ellos mismos reconocen que en España nunca ha habido un peso significativo del Liberalismo. Aquí lo que ha triunfado es el Capitalismo, pero basado en el apoyo estatal y que es totalmente contradictorio con la doctrina liberal... ¿No?

Bueno, kikepm, SIEMPRE es un placer debatir e intercambiar informaciones contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 May 2016)

Dos noticias de hoy contradictorias:<br />
<br />
Paro: La enorme burbuja financiera toca a su fin... evidencias de que los tipos van a subir. Blogs de El Observatorio del IE<br />
<br />
La Reserva Federal de EEUU no descarta aplicar tipos de interés negativos si la economía empeora - Versión móvil


----------



## frisch (14 May 2016)

La hora de los caimanes, de Gregorio Morán en La Vanguardia | Caffe Reggio


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2016)

frisch dijo:


> La hora de los caimanes, de Gregorio Morán en La Vanguardia | Caffe Reggio



Compañero, veo que tu no comulgas con depositar la papeleta en la urna, sin embargo no dejas de informarte de las opiniones y opciones que tienes disponibles.

Si la política no existiera, habría que inventarla. Cuantas horas de entretenida tertulia aporta a los bares, sobremesas, terrazas, playas, y todo ese sinfín de lugares donde la masa humana busca reconfortante calor resguardándose en su propia y gran opinión "siempre respaldada por un gran conocimiento de causa", y quema las horas tratando de hacer entrar en razón al prójimo de que la opción que él maneja es la más coherente dentro del reducido abanico propuesto.

Yo, por ejemplo, podría luchar a capa y espada para tartar de convencer a mi reducido círculo de conocidos, de que Don Mariano es el hombre clave para este país...aun que bueno, quizá el charlatán y buen comercial de Rivera debería ser presidente y vender al mundo nuestras "bondades"...y que decir de Sanchez...común apellido con el que muchos se sienten identificados, buena percha, correcto, visual, y el favorito de las féminas indecisas...IU dejándose coleta podría ser la opción definitiva...sí, debería convencer a mi círculo de que son lo mejor...


Aún que si recapacito unos minutos...¿de que conozco yo a toda esa gente?...¿de verlos en la TV, de escucharlos en la radio?...

Bien podrían ser actores en plena función, ¿no?...el Brad Pitt tiene buenas películas...quizá el mérito no esté en el actor, si no en un buen guionista y en los montajes post producción...

Cualquiera de los que aquí escribimos, lo hacemos con la mente y el corazón, no ganamos ni perdemos nada por hacerlo, pero estos "actores" que cada 4 años salen a la palestra, ¿Quién sabe por que se mueven?...¿poder?...¿dinero?...¿pasión?...¿vocación?...¿casualidad?...

No, no puedo convencer a nadie de algo tan volátil y difuso como humo en la niebla...¿por que habrían de convencerme a mi?

¿acaso es mejor película Casa Blanca que Ciudadano Kane?...supongo que dependerá del día, y de los gustos de cada uno.

Al final son los matices los que marcan la diferencia, y en este mundo somos todos tan diferentes como dos gotas de agua...¿no?

Buena tarde de sábado a todos, y gracias por las lecturas.


----------



## frisch (14 May 2016)

Bueno, es que Gregorio Morán, aunque su anticatalanismo de diván freudiano me parece, eso, de diván, es un lujo leerle. Escribe muy bien, tiene tablas, es un gran conocedor de la farándula política patria y, además, tiene un humor ácido que comparto. En fin, es como que te guste Bob Dylan aunque desafine o porque, precisamente, desafina.

Gregorio Morán: «Los padres de la Transición eran absolutamente impresentables» - Jot Down Cultural Magazine

y ya que hablamos de Bob Dylan, aquí va uno de Gerardo Iglesias que tampoco tiene desperdicio.

http://www.eldiario.es/cultura/gerardo_iglesias-IU-alberto_garzon-memoria_historica_0_447955960.html

Edito: Morán diría, si leyera mi comentario, que él no es anticatalinista sino anti chupóptero, aunque sea catalán, pero yo que le he leído a diestro y siniestro sé que tiene un conflicto con esto de los catalanes. A lo mejor es que siendo asturiano y viviendo en Cataluña desde hace décadas no acaba de, eso, no acaba de, de, de ...


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2016)

Je,je,je... Muy buen comentario paketazo, vamos que me ha gustado, a pesar del ¿"esceptismo"? que destila. Tampoco te creas, amigo, que estamos tan alejados en el pensamiento, bueno ya lo sabes porque coincidimos en la opinión en muchas ocasiones, pero entiendo que a pesar de los pesares, tú al igual que yo te "mojas" llegado el caso, e intentarás hacerlo sopesando donde equivocarte lo menos posible... porque tú y yo, como muchos otros que "razonamos", sabemos que nos vamos a equivocar, pero las ganas de luchar NO nos las van a quitar NUNCA, aunque a la postre luego pueda no servir para NADA, sino que alguien con "cara y ojos" me explique como en este país todavía gana unas elecciones el PARTIDO PODRIDO...

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo, yo no sé cuál es el "círculo" en que te mueves, pero yo no trato de convencer a nadie, más bien al revés: "provoco" a ver si consiguen convencerme a mí... Ja,ja,ja... No hace falta decirte que a los pocos minutos se encuentran contra la "espada y la pared" y la argumentación que esgrimen empieza a desmoronarse... Además, subyace en las opiniones políticas, como en muchas otras, una incultura de "libro", aparte de un egoísmo desmesurado...

Un ejemplo: el otro día hablaba con dos amigos, funcionarios para ser más concretos, y los motivos que me esgrimían para votar al PP y al "Naranjito" es que éstos no les iban a bajar los sueldos... Eso es pensar en el país y en el bienestar común y todo lo demás son tonterías... Precisamente, los empleados públicos son los que MENOS han soportado esta Crisis y encima se creen que van a quedar inmunes si esto se recrudece y que parece que lo hará...

Vamos a ver, estamos en una situación muy complicada en este país y que se deriva de la Deuda inmensa que acumulamos y que nos va a lastrar a nosotros, a nuestros hijos y a nuestros nietos, por no seguir más allá... Así que la gente haría bien en abrir bien los "agujeros": los recortes llegarán, ya sea bien a través de aumentos en los impuestos y en la creación de otros nuevos, o bien bajando sueldos -incluso los de los más "privilegiados"...- e incluso tocarán las Pensiones, digan lo que digan... Y eso lo harán todos los que ahora se presentan, pero en mi caso prefiero a quienes ya me lo dicen por adelantado a aquellos que luego me lo meterán sin "vaselina", con nocturnidad y alevosía...

Eso hasta que salgan nuevas formaciones políticas, ya que NO espero nada procedente del "Cielo", o se conformen desde lo que ahora tenemos. Lo que tengo muy claro es que el principal problema de nuestro país es la DEUDA y eso se debe abordar con medidas que se hicieron en el pasado, aunque quienes las protagonizaron no son populares a nivel histórico...

Por cierto, la única "doctrina" económica -sólo eso, quede claro...- que me convence se llama "PATRÓN TRABAJO" y otro día dejaré un vídeo muy "explicativo", pero que ahora hasta levantaría "ampollas"...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (14 May 2016)

Fernando, eres un poco estrecho de miras con esto de "las ganas de luchar".
Quizás, en estos tiempos, "no votar" sea una forma de luchar bien superior a la de votar. Chi lo sa!

Yo parto del principio (acertado o no pero basado en muchos años de experiencia y que estoy dispuesto a cambiar si la experiencia me dice otra cosa) que los partidos políticos se hacen a medida del votante y no al revés (es una cuestión de marketing). La jugada radica en que una vez hecho el partido político a la medida del votante, el partido político se desentiende del votante. Como la cosa dura 4 o 5 años, según países, pues hay tiempo para modificar el discurso para seguir ganando al votante. Es decir que los que votan no son los votantes sino los partidos. No sé si me explico.

Mira el caso de Podemos que todavía no ha probado el sabor agridulce del Poder. Donde decía Castas, ahora dice Casta.

Si a todo esto le añadimos que llegue quien llegue al Poder tendrá que rendir pleitesía a los que tienen más Poder (caso Syriza - insisto vergonzoso - de Tribunal Penal de La Haya) pues ¿Para qué votar?

Es como si vas a la Pescadería y pides una chuleta de buey añejo (que, además, ya no hay) y la pescatera te dice: Sí, sí, espere usted un ratico que se lo sirvo.

Hay muchas formas de luchar y, en mi opinión, hoy, la del voto, no hace sino abrevar a todas estas sanguijuelas disfrazadas de salvadores.

_Edito para decir que todo este vodeville de si este partido o aquel es para que, al final, los que tienen más Poder nos anuncien y pregunten si estamos de acuerdo en que nos dejemos de chuminadas que no llevan a ninguna parte y estamos de acuerdo en que manden, ellos, con todas las de la ley. La creación de un poder político único europeo (no sólo un Parlamento) va en ese sentido. Y es sólo un paso._


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2016)

Hola, frisch: ¿Yo "estrecho de miras"? Ja,ja,ja... pues, hasta podría ser cierto, vete a saber... Ja,ja,ja... aunque eso lo dejo para quienes me lean y, evidentemente, para unos será así y para otros no... En el fondo, para lo que me importará a mí...

¡Joder! con la argumentación de "lujo" que me das, pues te puedo decir exactamente lo mismo: que eres estrecho, pero muy estrecho de miras... pero me estoy refiriendo al tema de no votar y que no extrapolo fuera de ahí, quede claro... Sigo pensando que eres una buena persona y con un buen bagaje cultural y de experiencia personal, pero ya sabes que no se puede ser "perfecto"... y -para mí- andas estrecho de miras en este asunto concreto.

Si me lees bien, digo que se han de buscar opciones -que deberían salir...- que enfrenten el tema de la DEUDA y se acabe la "Pleitesía" a la que aludes. Evidentemente, NO votando y haciendo la táctica del avestruz NO se conseguirá NUNCA, pero bueno algunos conservamos "las ganas de luchar"...

Por cierto, observo mucho MIEDO a Podemos... Ja,ja,ja... Eso me gusta, aunque su actual deriva no me guste precisamente, pero viendo el "pescado" que hay en el mercado cada vez empiezo a tenerlo más "claro"... dentro de la "nubosidad" imperante.

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (14 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... Muy buen comentario paketazo, vamos que me ha gustado, a pesar del ¿"esceptismo"? que destila. Tampoco te creas, amigo, que estamos tan alejados en el pensamiento, bueno ya lo sabes porque coincidimos en la opinión en muchas ocasiones, pero entiendo que a pesar de los pesares, tú al igual que yo te "mojas" llegado el caso, e intentarás hacerlo sopesando donde equivocarte lo menos posible... porque tú y yo, como muchos otros que "razonamos", sabemos que nos vamos a equivocar, pero las ganas de luchar NO nos las van a quitar NUNCA, aunque a la postre luego pueda no servir para NADA, sino que alguien con "cara y ojos" me explique como en este país todavía gana unas elecciones el PARTIDO PODRIDO...
> 
> Ja,ja,ja... paketazo, yo no sé cuál es el "círculo" en que te mueves, pero yo no trato de convencer a nadie, más bien al revés: "provoco" a ver si consiguen convencerme a mí... Ja,ja,ja... No hace falta decirte que a los pocos minutos se encuentran contra la "espada y la pared" y la argumentación que esgrimen empieza a desmoronarse... Además, subyace en las opiniones políticas, como en muchas otras, una incultura de "libro", aparte de un egoísmo desmesurado...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, desde luego que levanta ampollas y más en este hilo.

Pero los que sustituyeron el "patrón oro" por el "patrón trabajo" ya sabes que lo terminaron buscando hasta debajo de... las muelas, lo que demuestra que se decía con la boca pequeña.
.


----------



## frisch (14 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Si me lees bien, digo que se han de buscar opciones -que deberían salir...- que enfrenten el tema de la DEUDA y se acabe la "Pleitesía" a la que aludes. Evidentemente, NO votando y haciendo la táctica del avestruz NO se conseguirá NUNCA, pero bueno algunos conservamos "las ganas de luchar"...



Siempre nos quedará Syriza, o París o volver a ver la peli de Casablanca.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2016)

Hola, Vidar: Je,je,je... Existen tantas cosas en la Historia que desconocemos... que sólo cuando intentamos "profundizar" ya empezamos a encontrar "contradicciones". Tú sabes que soy un estudioso del Nazismo, y aquí me considero de los "buenos" en cuanto a conocimientos se refiere, y también que no comulgo con el mismo, pero como "historiador" buscador de "verdades" hay muchas incógnitas que para nada están resueltas...

Aunque no lo iba a colocar hoy... sé, Vidar, que te va este "palo", así que te coloco el vídeo de "marras" al que hacia referencia... Aquí, lo que dice Hitler NO es ninguna tontería, ni mucho menos... y también una forma de NO rendir "Pleitesía"... ¡Que lo disfrutes!

- "Patron Oro" y "Patron Trabajo" - YouTube

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Vidar (14 May 2016)

Al principio era así y funcionó para crecer, pero luego el rédito de apropiarse el oro de bancos centrales y de bienes privados superaba al de cualquier producción industrial aún con mano de obra forzada, en una crisis económica y en un mercado limitado como fue la 2ª G.M.

Bien sabían todos ( rusos, alemanes, americanos, japoneses) que lo que interesaba era el oro.
.


----------



## frisch (14 May 2016)

Bueno, lo hubiese dicho el Mahatma Gandhi, mi comentario no cambiaría ni un ápice.

Vamos que no es por lo diga Adolfo.

Pura demagogia.

Yo no creo que el trabajo sea el patrón supremo a seguir.

No sirve de nada que 70 millones de magníficos alemanes (por ejemplo) trabajen de sol a sol si al que no es alemán se lo pasan por la piedra, no por no ser alemán, ni por no trabajar de sol a sol, sino sencillamente porque el que mando soy yo.

El que mando soy yo es el discurso subyacente de lo que dice Adolfo.

A mí no me interesa.

No le voto.

No creo que el patrón supremo sea el trabajo.

El trabajo es (o debe ser) la expresión de la solidaridad con todos los demás. Sus hijos, su familia, sus vecinos y todos los que se encuentre uno en el camino de la vida.

"Arbeit match frei", si compartes, y Adolfo no es que fuera un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 May 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Vidar: Si no tenían Oro y Divisas, de alguna manera tenían que salir... ¿No? Y el "Patrón Trabajo" fue una "idea" interesante y que tampoco acabo desarrollándose en el tiempo, por tanto se trata de un "experimento" que no sabemos si daría resultado o no... Y, en cualquier caso, con la "producción" de "X" también se puede comprar Oro... ¿O no?

En fin, Vidar, nadie está negando que el Oro ha sido el bien más preciado a lo largo de la Historia, pero te recuerdo que la moneda fraccionaria más utilizada a lo largo de la Historia ha sido la de PLATA, aunque el valor de referencia haya sido el Oro. Y el "Patrón Oro" como tal, tampoco tiene una larga historia detrás y fue un sistema monetario característico del Siglo XIX, alcanzando su máximo apogeo entre 1872 y 1914. Por tanto, NO ha sido tan importante como "Patrón" en la dilatada historia de la Humanidad y donde lo que realmente funcionó es el Bimetalismo. De hecho, creo recordar que con el "Patrón Oro" coexistieron distintos "Patrones Plata"...

# frisch: Me centro en el discurso "Patrón Oro" vs "Patrón Trabajo"... ¿Demagogia? Demagogia es ignorar que hoy en día se trabaja de Sol a Sol por 800 euros mensuales en España... y, por tanto, no hay que ir muy lejos...

En fin, un "Patrón Trabajo" NO es incompatible con la Solidaridad entre las personas y más bien es todo lo contrario... pero bueno eso pertenece a la "teoría económica"... Sabemos que funcionó de forma muy temporal y también la deriva posterior que tuvo por otras razones ajenas al "Trabajo"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2016)

Dejo esto para los interesados en las mineras "oreras"...

- Gold Miners’ Q1’16 Fundamentals - GoldSeek.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 May 2016)

Creo que ha habido un malentendido en este intercambio de mensajes y no me gusta cerrar las conversaciones en falso.

Cuando decía que eras estrecho de miras en cuanto a lo de "las ganas de luchar" no me refería que lo fueses por votar sino por no considerar que no votar también puede ser una forma de lucha.

A mí me parece muy bien que haya gente que crea que a traves del voto y con el partido adecuado se pueda frenar o acabar con el atraco al que estamos sometidos (y no me refiero sólo a lo pecuniario). ¡Ojalá! Espero que esa gente también entienda que no votar también es una opción de lucha y no tildarla tan ligeramente de actitud de avestruz.

Eso sería dividir entre los que luchan y los que no y, claro, soy yo el que lucha, el otro no.

Las cosas claras y el chocolate espeso.

En cuanto al discurso de Adolfo, la verdad, ni el personaje, ni lo que dice, que me sigue pareciendo demagógico y, es más, tremendamente manipulador por mucho que el discurso se fundamente en una constatación histórica. Me refiero a la del oro. Hay muchas otras personas que diciendo lo mismo no tienen su curriculum vitae.

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2016)

Hola, frisch: Si te entendí perfectamente... Y sigo pensando lo mismo en relación a quienes no votan o lo hacen en blanco y que es legitimo, faltaría más... Entiendo que para cuestionar las políticas que luego emanan después de haberse votado unas determinadas propuestas hay que "mojarse" previamente... Que yo sepa para parar determinadas políticas y fomentar otras que apoyen lo que pensamos, el único camino ÚTIL -y soy "generoso"...- es el de las urnas. Vamos, si quiero avances y "frenos" en determinadas políticas como las relacionadas con la Vivienda, el Trabajo, la Sanidad, la Enseñanza y las Pensiones...

El NO votar puede ser una "forma" de luchar, pero carente de efectividad, al menos para mí. Es algo que tengo que respetar, pero lo que no admito es que después se opine y juzgue sin haber sido participe del "juego". En el fondo, es la mejor forma de que el actual Sistema -muy imperfecto- se perpetúe.

En fin, las "cosas claras" y el "chocolate espeso" parece que van por "barrios"... Tú postura -respetable- está muy lejos de lo que yo pienso al respecto. Bueno, creo que ya es conocido por los que nos leen nuestras respectivas posturas, por tanto dejo ahora este tema ya que no aporta nada. Tú seguirás pensando y actuando como creas más oportuno y yo haré lo propio, ni más ni menos...

El discurso de Hitler está bien y es correcto dentro del contexto en que se produce. Es una realidad histórica, que puede gustar o no, pero eso ya dependerá de lo que hayamos estudiado al respecto. El problema estriba en que lo dice Hitler, pero eso mismo lo han dicho otros estudiosos y no ha levantado ninguna polvoreda. Eso no quita para que el discurso sea tendencioso y alienado a favor de una determinada política e intereses, pero lo que subyace no deja de ser una REALIDAD que se dio en aquellos momentos.

Y dejo esto que me ha parecido un buen artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/noticias/politica/13287-ttip-la-otan-economicar

Saludos.


----------



## racional (15 May 2016)

Vidar dijo:


> Al principio era así y funcionó para crecer, pero luego el rédito de apropiarse el oro de bancos centrales y de bienes privados superaba al de cualquier producción industrial aún con mano de obra forzada, en una crisis económica y en un mercado limitado como fue la 2ª G.M.
> 
> Bien sabían todos ( rusos, alemanes, americanos, japoneses) que lo que interesaba era el oro.
> .



En esa epoca si, porque quedaban por delante decadas de inflación, pero ahora el panorama es muy distinto.


----------



## frisch (15 May 2016)

Bueno, como por orden gubernativa no me es permitido opinar sobre lo que hacen o dejan de hacer los partidos políticos puesto que no voto (es broma, es broma), me limitaré a dar noticias con enjundia pero carentes de todo cariz partidista o antipartidista.

_En el 400 aniversario de la muerte de Cervantes, España se presenta en Eurovisión con una canción cantada en inglés._

¡Esto no hay partido político que lo arregle!

Efectivamente, Cervantes ha muerto.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

A propósito de Eurovisión... quien no quiera verlo está ciego de remate...

- "Eurovisión": humillación de Europa del Este y sodomía | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

No hace mucho que comentaba que se andará con precauciones con las mineras "oreras" y lo hacia por la importante y descomunal Deuda que tienen... Bien, el autor del artículo que enlazo va en la misma dirección y es que se debe haber mirado los "números"... Algo imprescindible cuando se quiere invertir y más si desconocemos el producto. Conclusión: mejor FÍSICO y menos problemas. Otra cosa es la "especulación" y entonces hablamos de otra cosa... ¿No?

- Why you should like gold, but not the gold miners - MarketWatch

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> A propósito de Eurovisión... quien no quiera verlo está ciego de remate...
> 
> ...



All gold miners aren't equal. Major producers like Barrick and Franco-Nevada have absolutely taken on massive amounts of debt due to falling commodities prices and poor business decisions. But there are many other much smaller gold producers that don't carry any debt at all. I think physical gold is still best as a hedge. While gold stocks are leverage on speculation....which is increasing....and IS the reason to own gold stocks. 


Opino igual que el único comentario que hay en la página. Las que menciona son dos de las más grandes SLW y GG, que arrastran deudas enormes. Las midcap y smallcap son auténticas joyas que van a revalorizarse (algunas) hasta 100 veces. Ya he visto algunas revalorizarse tres veces desde enero. Por supuesto, si no se sabe del tema (como yo) lo mejor es dejarse asesorar.

Las que lleva spock en cartera las mira una a una, al detalle, mira la deuda, cash, reservas, oro y plata sacadas de media por tonelada, conoce al equipo directivo, incluso les llama personalmente para que les expliquen al detalle la compañía. También tiene controlado si el equipo directivo tiene acciones propias o no en esa minera (por aquello de la motivación).
Ojalá pudiese compartir más de lo que me dejan... 

Gold Price Action and what it means

Aquí aparece algo de lo que comenta... Dice que escoge la crème de la crème de las mineras. Y lo hace mirando absolutamente todo. Es especialista en minas. Pareciese que le hago publicidad, yo no obtengo nada. Insisto porque estoy viendo unos resultados... increíbles (a día de hoy un 127% de toda la cartera desde la primera semana de febrero). 


Goldtent TA Paradise » Spock Homerun : Anfield Nickle (ANF.V) Os dejo el último post que ha publicado Plunger (otro crack) acerca del pelotazo de esta semana. El tipo cuenta al detalle la adquisición de Anfield de una minera pequeña en brasil. Dice haberse embolsado 40k$ en una semana.

---------- Post added 15-may-2016 at 21:18 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Bueno, como por orden gubernativa no me es permitido opinar sobre lo que hacen o dejan de hacer los partidos políticos puesto que no voto (es broma, es broma), me limitaré a dar noticias con enjundia pero carentes de todo cariz partidista o antipartidista.
> 
> _En el 400 aniversario de la muerte de Cervantes, España se presenta en Eurovisión con una canción cantada en inglés._
> 
> ...



Tiene guasa el asunto. En fin, una lástima... Pero no hay que darle más importancia de la que tiene a dicho festival. No se ni en qué posición quedó España. De lo que sí me enteré es de lo de Ukrania, luego leeré el artículo que ha posteado fernando antes a ver qué sucedió realmente.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: El comentario está claro que no iba dirigido hacia ti, ya que me consta que tú te gastas los "cuartos" en asesorarte y que tampoco te evitará la "hostia" si llega y eres "lento" a la hora de reaccionar. El comentario va dirigido a muchos que se acercan a este hilo y pueden verse influenciados por los comentarios que aquí vertimos, especialmente en materia de Ahorro/Inversión. Mira, Ladrillófilo, yo adelanté muchísimo antes que Spock y Plunge cuándo entrar en las mineras "oreras" y quien lo hubiera hecho en aquel entonces estaría batiendo MUY AMPLIAMENTE las rentabilidades de éstos...

Y respecto a la Deuda, en su momento me miré ampliamente el sector minero (no sólo el de los MPs) y "tela" lo que hay ahí... Ahora NADIE parece acordarse de que el problema de Glencore sigue ahí y el día que estalle arrastrará a casi todo el sector minero...

Respecto a las mineras de MPs llevan una fuerte subida y que tiene continuidad en el tiempo si los MPs se revalorizan a las "alturas" que algunos esperamos, pero ahora mismo observo mucha verticalidad... Si te soy sincero, Ladrillófilo, estoy esperando a una fuerte corrección en las Bolsas para ver qué sucede con las mineras de MPs y, a ser posible, con éstos SUBIENDO. Ahí es donde puedo salir de dudas, aunque en lo personal me importa un rábano, ya que ahora mismo no estoy "motivado" para entrar en la RV y eso que hay cosas interesantes para cuando los índices corrijan.

Respecto a Eurovisión, pues la "cagada" se percibe de forma muy ostensible, pero hasta en eso demuestra el Sistema que es absolutamente IDIOTA, pero claro si los llamados "entusiastas" lo son más, qué le vamos a hacer... Pues, de IDIOTA a IDIOTA y tiro porque me toca...

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (15 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: ¿Yo "estrecho de miras"? Ja,ja,ja... pues, hasta podría ser cierto, vete a saber... Ja,ja,ja... aunque eso lo dejo para quienes me lean y, evidentemente, para unos será así y para otros no... En el fondo, para lo que me importará a mí...
> 
> ¡Joder! con la argumentación de "lujo" que me das, pues te puedo decir exactamente lo mismo: que eres estrecho, pero muy estrecho de miras... pero me estoy refiriendo al tema de no votar y que no extrapolo fuera de ahí, quede claro... Sigo pensando que eres una buena persona y con un buen bagaje cultural y de experiencia personal, pero ya sabes que no se puede ser "perfecto"... y -para mí- andas estrecho de miras en este asunto concreto.
> 
> ...



Al menos reconoce que es incoherente participar de un sistema en el que no crees...ya que me obligan a muchas otras cosas por vivir aquí ...al menos elijo no votar...es mi forma de hacerles ver que no me pueden manipular a su antojo. Y de que ya no me engañan más...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 May 2016)

"Tragar" vas a "tragar" igual... Y eso es ASÍ... Ya me gustaría a mí que el mundo fuese de otra manera y que no hubiera necesidad de votar. En cualquier caso, que cada cual haga lo que estime oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes...

Bueno, no sólo por la CIA...

- Juan Carlos I fue elegido por la CIA para suceder a Franco

Y ya sabemos por donde andan también algunos acólitos de la "Bicha"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...13368-espectaculo-masonico-en-la-base-de-rota

Saludos.


----------



## timi (16 May 2016)

buenas tardes ,, parece que el petróleo poco a poco afianza una timida subida

Goldman vislumbra un cambio de ciclo en el mercado del petróleo

algunos ya indican una posible cota de 60 dólares ,,,, vamos a pagar el oro negro a precios de escándalo , será la puntilla ?


----------



## prudente2 (16 May 2016)

Se acerca el fin del actual sistema monetario: Prof. Fékete (II) - Guillermo Barba

Se acerca el fin del actual sistema monetario: Prof. Fékete (II)

Esta es la segunda entrega sobre la más reciente entrevista que le hice al Prof. Antal Fékete, fundador de la Nueva Escuela Austríaca de Economía. La primera parte está disponible aquí (No se puede crear riqueza devaluando la moneda), y en los próximos días publicaremos la versión completa de la entrevista en español.

A la pregunta de si consideraba que la del dólar sería la última gran crisis, el profesor de nacionalidad húngara contestó que lo que estamos viendo es el resultado final. La huida hacia el dólar es muy engañosa porque “sugiere fortaleza de esa divisa, de su sistema bancario y su economía, pero obscurece por completo el hecho de que detrás de toda esa apariencia hay destrucción.” A causa de lo anterior, opina que hemos alcanzado el punto en que “toda la estructura se ha vuelto inestable, y podría colapsar.”

Por supuesto, este académico defensor de un nuevo patrón oro, considera que el metal precioso jugaría un rol fundamental en la solución de fondo de esta crisis. “Todo el mundo sabe que el oro es una antítesis en los Estados Unidos. Es una antítesis del keynesianismo. Hay una guerra global contra el oro a cargo de los bancos centrales y de todo el gobierno”, consideró.

Desde luego, en este espacio estamos de acuerdo con el profesor Fékete, quien nos advierte que la creación artificial de crédito alrededor del mundo ha alcanzado niveles que lo hacen insostenible. “El oro es el único antídoto que tenemos” –dijo-, pues a diferencia del dinero fíat, de papel, no puede ser creado sin límites. De hecho, justo por eso es tan detestado por los banqueros centrales y los políticos, pues les “amarra” las manos del crédito y el gasto.

Le cuestioné sobre si creía posible un regreso al patrón oro. La buena noticia es que sí; la mala, es que no lo ve posible antes de “algún acontecimiento catastrófico –tal como el colapso de la economía mundial”, debido a la aversión que hay hacia él en los círculos académicos, gubernamentales y financieros. El retorno al patrón oro pues, sería forzado por el mercado.

Asegura que de acuerdo con Carl Menger, fundador de la Escuela Austríaca de Economía, “el oro es el único producto que tiene una utilidad marginal constante. Cualquier otra mercancía o activo financiero tiene la propiedad de que si usted compra más y más de ello, el valor de la unidad (adicional) va a ser menor, la utilidad marginal será menor, y el oro es el único que desafía esa ley.” Lo que esto quiere decir es que el oro no pierde su valor –algo que los políticos intentan hacer que la gente olvide- y debido a ello es que la gente tiende a acumularlo junto con la plata.

Aunque Fékete se resiste a hacer cualquier predicción cuantitativa sobre el futuro precio del oro, asegura que una subida de grandes proporciones es inevitable y necesaria.

Hace también una observación cualitativa: la backwardation del oro es ya una realidad. Esta situación del mercado se presenta cuando el precio del contrato de futuros activo en vez de ser más alto que el precio hoy al contado, cae por debajo de éste. Esta anormalidad refleja una situación de escasez en el mercado que es una anomalía en el caso del oro, porque es una “materia prima” que SIEMPRE tiene existencias disponibles. No hace falta estar produciendo oro todo el tiempo –como sí petróleo, trigo, maíz, etc.- porque gracias al atesoramiento de la gente, oro y plata siempre hay.

La backwardation de acuerdo con Fékete, aunque aún aparece y desaparece, va a alcanzar el punto de la permanencia. Eso implica “que el oro no se pueda comprar a ningún precio porque nadie va a soltar su oro a menos que pueda reponerlo a través del comercio o por medio de transacciones, y cuando esto se vuelva imposible – es el fin del sistema monetario. Así que habrá una huida del papel dinero. Esto es de nuevo parte de la destrucción general de los valores de capital”, advirtió.

Fékete ve en la inevitable alza de precio del oro una oportunidad de realizar ganancias muy atractivas con la compra-venta de opciones “put” y “call” de oro. Promete que en un futuro cercano nos dará más detalles sobre su sistema de comercio de opciones. Mantengámonos atentos, pero en todo caso, hagamos caso a estas advertencias.


----------



## Pedernal (16 May 2016)

Barclays vende al banco chino ICBC su depósito de oro en Londres - Lunes, 16 Mayo 2016 (19:21)


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# timi: Te amplio la noticia sobre el Crudo y las previsiones de estos "espabilados" de Goldman Sachs... No hace tanto que opinaban que el Crudo se iba de cabeza a los $20... En fin, teniendo en cuenta los datos macro que se van conociendo, NO veo de dónde coño sacan ahora este "optimismo"... Sigo pensando que se verán precios más bajos a los actuales. Y otra cosa es el largo plazo... y que ahora es muy pronto para prospeccionarlo. Otra cosa es que nos vayamos a una situación límite o extrema a nivel geopolítico, porque por el lado económico no lo veo...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/05/15/oil-prices-rise-on-nigeria-venezuela-disruptions.html

# prudente2: Vaya, vaya... Ahora Fékete recomienda "Opciones", es decir "papel"... pues muy bien por el "austriaco" y que se lo meta dónde le quepa...

Y leyendo el artículo que enlazo es difícil no ver que la Plata está manipulada SÍ o SÍ...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/official-source-global-silver-supply-deficit-surges-on-revised-data/

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes...
> 
> Bueno, no sólo por la CIA...
> 
> ...



Claro y, desafortunadamente (lo digo sinceramente) Podemos y Ciudadanos también. Aunque estos segundos son un apéndice de la CIA desde el día 0. Se apuntarían incluso a un desembarco en Corea del Norte, si hace falta y se lo pide la Autoridad.

http://kaosenlared.net/no-votaremos...libia-dicen-los-militantes-almerienses-de-iu/

Julio Rodríguez:


Yo, es que, de verdad, ya estoy un poco cansado de que me tomen por el pito del sereno, o la cosa aquella de la Bernarda.

_Edito:

Siempre nos quedará Toledo.

Este país quiera o no quiera está ligado a esta bazofia porque la Autoridad (la que puso a Juan Carlos, a Felipe y ahora a los nuevos postulantes) así lo ha decidido. Si alguno duda de estos procedimientos que estudie los dos últimos años de la la Historia de Grecia.
_

Proyectan la imagen de Franco e Himmler en el espectáculo de las fiestas de un pueblo de Toledo | Diario Público


----------



## Pedernal (16 May 2016)

Hola, respecto a la proyección de la imagen de Franco y compañía en la pared de ese pueblo tiene su explicación. Parece que está relacionado con la historia de la devolución de una de las seis coronas de oro visigodas que salieron a escondidas de España en el SXIX y se vendieron en París a coleccionistas privados. En 1941 Franco pidió a Himmler que mediara con el Mariscal Petain para que las devolvieran. Al final mandaron una. Podían haberlo explicado mejor.


Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 May 2016)

Bueno, es "natural" en el país desconocer buena parte de nuestra Historia... Por tanto, lo fácil es "cagarla" si se opina desde el desconocimiento... Evidentemente, a los organizadores del evento NO les costaba NADA haber realizado una mejor puesta en "escena"...

- EL TESORO DE GUARRAZAR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy atinado va este artículo...

- Empleo: Los dos tipos de trabajo a los que podrás aspirar como las cosas sigan así. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Saludos.


----------



## bicicarpediem (17 May 2016)

Keiser Report en español: ¡Compren oro! (E739)- Videos de RT

Video de indispensable visión!!!


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - Análisis crítico de los Bancos Centrales (II)

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (17 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ...
> 
> _Vamos a ver, estamos en una situación muy complicada en este país y que se deriva de la Deuda inmensa que acumulamos y que nos va a lastrar a nosotros, a nuestros hijos y a nuestros nietos, por no seguir más allá... Así que la gente haría bien en abrir bien los "agujeros": los recortes llegarán, ya sea bien a través de aumentos en los impuestos y en la creación de otros nuevos, o bien bajando sueldos -incluso los de los más "privilegiados"...- e incluso tocarán las Pensiones, digan lo que digan... Y eso lo harán todos los que ahora se presentan, pero en mi caso prefiero a quienes ya me lo dicen por adelantado a aquellos que luego me lo meterán sin "vaselina", con nocturnidad y alevosía...
> 
> ...



Fernando, como bien sabes, aquí unos y otros salvapatrias de centro, diestra y siniestra se dedican como los malos futbolistas a jugar al "boleón" despejando como sea el balón fuera del campo de la opinión pública los temas de calado, esos que pomposamente a veces llaman "de Estado". Uno de ellos es tan incómodo como inaplazable (sí renegociable): nuestra contundente deuda pública. Se afanan bien en la no información, o peor, en la desinformación sobre la DEUDA. Tal vez porque, como bien advierte el artículo que os adjunto, "la deuda es el mecanismo más efectivo y sibilino para extorsionar las clases populares en pro de las pudientes".

En España debemos un pastizal (100% PIB, dicen) pero seguimos capeando el asunto y sus duras consecuencias entre indolentes, contemplativos, sin participar ni interesarnos bastante más sobre la resolución efectiva. Mucha culpa de ello tal vez la tiene nuestra "deudocracia articulada", maniobrando de forma bastarda respecto a los intereses reales de la gente que la legitima y la que se abstiene en las urnas.

En breve, tendremos otra ocasión de comprobar que nos tratan como a ignorantes (por no decir idiotas), en ese engendro interminable llamado campaña electoral y en la que de forma grosera nos volverán a mangonear: ni debate real y ni una mínima pedagogía acerca de sus futuras medidas económicas, fiscales, o sociolaborales. 

Viviendo en deudocracia » Por qué la deuda no está en el CIS

Saludos


----------



## frisch (17 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Evidentemente, a los organizadores del evento NO les costaba NADA haber realizado una mejor puesta en "escena"...
> 
> - EL TESORO DE GUARRAZAR
> 
> Saludos.



Me temo que no. Me temo que los organizadores hicieron la puesta en escena que querían hacer.
Y lo hicieron.
Ése es, quizás, el problema.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# pamarvilla: Atinado comentario el que realizas, amigo. Mira, si hay algo que me IRRITA especialmente es que NADIE aborde electoralmente el tema de la DEUDA y que debería ser el tema principal a debatir entre los "contendientes" y, de paso, la ciudadanía se entera de una puta vez de qué va esta "película"... Insisto -y eso lo sabemos todos los que tenemos unos pocos "conocimientos"- que la PUTA DEUDA es lo que está llevando a nuestro país al DESASTRE y no a futuro, ya que ahora mismo ya lo estamos viviendo, pero nada comparado con lo que puede venir "mañana" si tenemos en cuenta el "precedente" de Grecia...

Realmente, pamarvilla, iré a VOTAR con toda seguridad, pero también te digo que con la "pinza" en la nariz... porque NO soy "idiota" y sé cuáles son los problemas de nuestro país y NINGUNO de los que se presentan los abordan en su justa dimensión. Y voy a dar dos ejemplos y que son de "libro": la PUTÍSIMA DEUDA y la falta de un MODELO PRODUCTIVO... Ya no entro en cuestiones que acabarán llegando: nuestra pertenencia a la UE con las actuales condiciones y ya no hablo de la OTAN...

En fin, ya le interesa al Sistema que no aparezcan en los massmierda tipos como Roberto Centeno, Juan Laborda, etc., etc. Sólo economistas de corte "liberal" o cercanos a los distintos "poderes" o, más bien, "colores"...

# frisch: No sé, puede ser como tú dices, pero aún así han sido muy "pueblerinos" en la puesta en escena... De todas formas, esa es una zona donde la derecha está muy consolidada, pero -insisto- en que podrían haberse ahorrado la polémica. Yo conozco esta historia porque mis vacaciones las suelo utilizar para la investigación histórica de campo y hace muy pocos años que anduve por tierras de Toledo.

Más tarde, vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (17 May 2016)

Muchas gracias por la info:



Pedernal dijo:


> "...
> 
> Parece que está relacionado con la historia de la devolución de una de las seis coronas de oro visigodas que salieron a escondidas de España en el SXIX y se vendieron en París a coleccionistas privados. En 1941 Franco pidió a Himmler que mediara con el Mariscal Petain para que las devolvieran. Al final mandaron una."


----------



## fernandojcg (17 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- University of Michigan to Invest in Gold, Copper Mining Fund - Bloomberg

- Island of 60,000 Emerges as $265 Billion Treasuries Haven - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- La gran crisis del capitalismo está ya aquí. Lo dice la revista Time. Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (18 May 2016)

Qué se estará oliendo el Soros... que se está pasando de la RV al joro... 
algunos tienen el olfato muy fino... 



> Del mismo modo que Soros da la espalda a la renta variable, compró una participación de 264 millones de dólares del mayor productor de lingotes a nivel mundial, Barrick Gold Corporation, según destaca Bloomberg. Esta adquisición da al multimillonario el control del 1,7% de la compañía -quedando como su primer holding de la cartera-, pero su apuesta por el metal dorado no queda ahí.
> 
> Soros también ha revelado que cuenta con opciones de compra sobre 1,05 millones de acciones del ETF SPDR Gold Trust, uno de los principales referentes a considerar cuando se habla de la cotización del oro.



La última apuesta de Soros: comprar oro y vender bolsa americana - elEconomista.es


----------



## JohnGalt (18 May 2016)

Hola a todos. 

Tiempo ha que no entraba por aqui a disfrutar de vuestros comentarios, pero estoy liadisimo con el trabajo y tambien con la familia (mi poco tiempo libre, es el suyo), asi que a mi pesar, no puedo seguir mucho el hilo.

Perdon por el off topic (si lo es), pero estos dos dias he leido dos noticias, en principio no parecen unidas, pero mi instinto me dice lo contrario, y pense que a algunos conforeros de por aqui que disfrutan con la geopolitica les podria gustar.

Sin mas, os dejo los links. Un abrazo a todos!

Senate passes bill allowing 9/11 victims to sue Saudi Arabia | Reuters

Saudi Arabia's big U.S. stake finally revealed


----------



## oinoko (18 May 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Saudi Arabia's big U.S. stake finally revealed



El tema de los los bonos USA en mano de Saudies ( estado + jeques), es una autentica partida de Poker. Hay muchas maneras de tener bonos USA sin que conste quien es el autentico propietario y todos lo saben.
Estoy seguro que la cifra de bonos USA en manos Saudies está más cerca de los 800.000 millones que de los 117.000 oficialmente conocidos.
Con los 117.000 millones en "allocated" no se puede amenazar con nada, y mucho menos con venderlos y reventar el dollar y la deuda publica USA, con 800.000 si que se puede jugar el farol.
El asunto es que ahora para seguir con la partida de Poker, los Saudies tendrían que decir donde tienen los 700.000 millones en bonos restantes o tirarse del farol.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (18 May 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> El asunto es que ahora para seguir con la partida de Poker, los Saudies tendrían que decir donde tienen los 700.000 millones en bonos restantes o tirarse del farol.
> 
> Saludos.



Asi es, por eso enlace los dos articulos. En abril los saudies amenazaron con los 750 mil millones en bonos si lo del 9/11 prosperaba, ayer se publica lo de los bonos y unas horas despues (casi en paralelo) la decision (u opinion) del senado sobre JASTA (que Obama parece querer vetar)... fue la primera noticia preparada para amortiguar el impacto en la opinion publica usana que podia provocar la segunda (hacer creer que KSA tiene menos deuda)? No logro atisbar el motivo.

Lo que si que parece es que los problemas en A.S. crecen debido a los insostenibles planes sociales y la fuerte influencia del wahabbismo que sostiene a la actual monarquia... 

Todo esto se nota (economia real, dia a dia) en los GCC...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para "cagarse" en todo lo que se "menea"... O como éste país es un "portaaviones" a la deriva, sin NADIE que lo dirija... Y aún algunos votarán a los "esperpentos" que han manejado el "timón"... Para "cagarse", pero "doblemente"...

- Deuda pública: La deuda pública registra el mayor repunte en dos años y supera el 100% del PIB. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-may-2016 at 14:40 ----------

Como "complemento"...

- Deuda PÃºblica de EspaÃ±a

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 May 2016)

Hoy, en La République, ha habido una manifestación de policías y sindicatos de policías con el lema:

"Contra el odio a los polis (maderos)"
"Contre la haine des flics"

y exigiendo que los poderes públicos tomen cartas en el asunto, exigiendo más firmeza.

Vaya que están hartos de que les odien.

Les policiers dans la rue contre la « haine » et pour plus de fermeté
Le Monde.fr - Actualité à la Une

La cosa tiene gracia.

Una vez más, el lenguaje nos da mucha información sobre el transfondo del asunto.

Los policías y los sindicatos de policía han escogido el término "flic" que traducido en suave sería "poli" y en algo más fuerte "madero". Podían haber escogido el genérico "policía" (el cuidador de la Polis) pero escogen precisamente el término despectivo que les adjudica parte o gran parte de la población. Luego, aceptan su condición de maderos. Punto lirondo.

La cosa tiene gracia porque los polis no han entendido (o no lo quieren entender) que son los garantes, mediante la fuerza, de lo que establece el poder (por supuesto, democráticamente elegido).

Nadie siente miedo y menos odio ante el policía, por decirlo rápido, que protege pero muchos sienten miedo (y algunos odio), injustificado porque son ciudadanos pacíficos, ante el policía, por decirlo rápido, matón.

Si los propios policías no son capaces de:

1. denunciar a sus compañeros matones
2. exigir al poder que no los utilicen como meros instrumentos de represión

pues que se dediquen a otra cosa.

_Edito: no es fácil la solución porque el poder (democráticamente elegido) esencialmente reprime y siempre habrá matones que postulen a ejercer de amanuenses._


----------



## cobitis (18 May 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos.
No se si existe un hilo para presentaciones, pero no lo he encontrado.
Sigo este hilo desde hace mucho tiempo y por fin me he decidido a participar.

Es un placer leeros e intentaré colaborar dentro de mis posibilidades.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Xpiro: Vamos a ver, ahora todos andan revueltos sobre el movimiento de Soros hacia el Oro, perooooo este tipo de "inversores" toman posiciones mucho antes de que llegue la noticia a los medios de comunicación... Y el caso de Soros NO ha sido diferente... Ahí te dejo un enlace donde lo podrás comprobar.

- George Soros bet big on gold - May. 17, 2016

# cobitis: Bienvenido a este hilo y esperamos sus colaboraciones. Aquí lo único que se demanda es argumentación y educación. NADA MÁS...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

A propósito de algo que se ha comentado hoy por aquí, y también días atrás, os dejo esto...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...la-casa-blanca-se-arrodilla-ante-arabia-saudi

Y este artículo va en la misma línea de mis últimos comentarios...

- Is the Gold Rally Doomed?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 May 2016)

- GUERRA A LA VISTA: IRÃN ORDENA A HEZBOLÃ QUE DEJE DE ATACAR A ISRAEL Y ATAQUE A ARABIA SAUDITA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - GUERRA A LA VISTA: IRÃN ORDENA A HEZBOLÃ QUE DEJE DE ATACAR A ISRAEL Y ATAQUE A ARABIA SAUDITA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Para complementar un poco, os dejo este articulo de la estrategia tambien de KSA hacia Hezbollah. Realmente estan bailando en el filo...



Saudi Arabia turns up the heat on Hezbollah | Brookings Institution


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Nada, que la FED sigue ¿"interesada"? en crear desconcierto y "algo" MÁS...

- La Reserva Federal se prepara para subir los tipos en junio si los datos siguen mejorando. Noticias de Mercados

Y aprovecho para saludar al conforero JohnGalt, después de bastante tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (19 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Nada, que la FED sigue ¿"interesada"? en crear desconcierto y "algo" MÁS...
> 
> ...



Y este "desconcierto" y aparente optimismo, de rebote, parece que afecta a los metales...

Gold Lower, Hits 3-Week Low, In Aftermath of Hawkish FOMC Minutes, Firmer USDX | Kitco News


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 May 2016)

Goldtent TA Paradise » Shanghai Accord update

Hola buenas tardes, les dejo un link con varios links dentro que hablan del plan de las élites según Rickards. En él explica cómo van a escapar de la deuda vía inflación, y explica en qué consistirá la revaluación del oro o devaluación del dólar, y explica también cómo va a funcionar el helicóptero monetario (vía estado). 

Quizás si tengo algo de tiempo abriré un hilo en el principal con ambos links y si puedo lo traduciré.

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, Jim Rickards NO se caracteriza últimamente por sus "aciertos" y ya lleva un tiempo así... En fin, en uno de mis anteriores comentarios, ya decía que lo seguía porque me divertía, pero poco más y si tiramos de hemeroteca reciente se me entiende perfectamente. Otra cosa, es si hemos llegado a esto de los MPs "ayer"... Sus "teorías" actuales muestran amplias carencias y se adecuan mucho al escenario preferido o esperado por los "metaleros"... Y NO creo que los "tiros" vayan a ir por ahí ni mucho menos... A medio o largo plazo me temo que sólo van a optar por una ÚNICA "solución"...

Respecto al Oro, y al "subproducto inversor", es decir las mineras "oreras" estamos en "vía muerta" y es pronto para analizar lo que puede suceder a breve plazo, pero lo que estamos viendo no invita al "optimismo". A medio y largo plazo la tendencia sigue siendo alcista, pero ya veremos... Creo que a corto plazo se pueden dar mejores precios a los actuales. En fin, cuando paketazo lo estime oportuno ya nos dirá cómo lo ve él...

Y dejo esto... Curioso de quién parte...

- EX ALTO MANDO DE LA OTAN ADVIERTE DE POSIBLE GUERRA NUCLEAR CON RUSIA EN 2017 |

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (19 May 2016)

Es acojonante la manipulación de los medios, y los títeres que sacan para hablarnos de los malísimos rusos...

No me imagino que dirían si Rusia tuviera rodeado al país sin nombre con cientos de bases...

Y lo que es mas increíble es ver como el borrego medio compra la mercancía de "los malvados rusos" que nos van a meter un pepino nuclear por el ojal, y sobre todo, muy muy pero que muy injustificadamente.

Al racional le dan ganas hasta de nacionalizarse ruso...y salir de este estercolero moral.

Ahora que Vladimiro quiere repoblar y regala tierra.


----------



## frisch (19 May 2016)

******* dijo:


> Es acojonante la manipulación de los medios,
> 
> .../...



Bueno, es que los medios están en manos de tres y todos nos movemos, básicamente, por la información que recabamos. Con eso está todo dicho.

Yo soy muy escéptico, incluso en cuanto a tratar de encontrar información fidedigna. Vivimos tiempos en que información (por la profusión megasideral) equivale a desinformación y, lo peor, confusión.

Creo que hay que cambiar, en la medida de lo posible, de paradigma: menos información y más convicciones, si se es decente basadas en lo que dicta (o susurra) la conciencia.

A mí también me cae simpático Vladimiro pero más que nada porque desentona en el concierto de las naciones, no porque me convenza (ni mucho menos).


----------



## racional (19 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Respecto al Oro, y al "subproducto inversor", es decir las mineras "oreras" estamos en "vía muerta" y es pronto para analizar lo que puede suceder a breve plazo, pero lo que estamos viendo no invita al "optimismo".



Mientras haya deflación nada va cambiar, y la deflación no va a acabar en esta década, como pronto empezara a acabar a partir de 2024. No hay nada que hacer hasta entonces.


----------



## cobitis (19 May 2016)

Buenas noches,a todos!

Estoy interesado en comprar algo de oro, pero hoy ha salido esta noticia:

*La Fed apuesta por una subida de los tipos en junio*

Con lo que puedo llegar a deducir lo siguiente:

- Subirà el $
- Subiran los bancos

Pero... bajarà en contrapartida el precio del oro.

A corto plazo, para tener un mejor precio de entrada, ¿os esperariais a ver el oro por debajo de los 1000$? 

Y en contrapartida, si sube el $, bajará el €, con lo que podria ser que por el cambio de divisas el precio del oro comprado en € no bajara (aunque baje en $).

Como lo veis?

Un saludo!!


----------



## fernandojcg (19 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# racional: Oigaaaaa, pero que cansinooooo que es Vd... ¿Deflación? Le recomiendo a Asimov para que le dé más "color" a su nula "argumentación"...

# cobitis: ¿Va Vd. a comprar "arrobas" de Oro? Porque si hablamos de una Onza o poco más o menos, me parece que el precio ahora mismo es irrelevante... Dependerá de la "motivación" que Vd. tenga para comprar Oro y entiendo que FÍSICO, puesto que el "papel" asociado al mismo suelo despreciarlo: es otra cosa, otro "producto"... NADA que ver. Además, también si va a estar influenciado por el plazo y es que aquí abogamos por dedicar a la compra de MPs aquel dinero del que se pueda prescindir y recalcando que a cualquier plazo. Eso, quizás, sea lo más "complejo" de "entender" si se lleva poco tiempo en este "mundillo".

Vamos a ver, por supuesto que se pueden ver los $1000, pero nos hemos tirado la "leche" esperándolos y NADA... SÍ, que estuvieron cerca de tocarse, pero por DESGRACIA no fue posible y lo digo porque para algunos hubiera sido un extraordinario punto de entrada...

En estos momentos, aunque haya una subida en las tasas de interés en los EE.UU. el próximo Junio, pues es bastante improbable -que no imposible- y el precio actual podría corregir bastante sin que la tendencia a medio y largo plazo vaya a variar, al menos DE MOMENTO... En el hilo saben que soy muy prudente en mis "pronósticos", pero actualmente pienso que el precio del Oro seguirá al alza en los próximos años y con más motivo a medida que vayan aflorando los enormes "pufos" existentes a nivel económico-financiero.

Respecto al par EUR/USD, y por lo que tenemos constatado por aquí, va a ser casi INDIFERENTE, ya que existe un digamos "surrealista" ¿"ARBITRAJE"? que hace que cuando éste varia lo hace de forma que los que estamos en la zona Euro NO nos beneficiemos más que "simbólicamente" cuando bajan los MPs. Y, sin ir más lejos, tenemos la "prueba" de los últimos días...

Respecto a Rusia/Putin es REPUGNANTE la presión a la que se les somete y en los massmierda ni fu ni fa... Sólo en medios "alternativos" tocamos el tema con cierta "simpatía" y creo que seriedad...

No es que Putin sea un modelo de "demócrata", pero joder comparado con los "demócratas" que están ejerciendo presión contra él y su país, pues hasta sale "majo" en la "foto"...

Y os dejo dos artículos muy buenos y serios, y que valorarán más aquellos que tengan conocimientos en materia militar... pero, digan lo que digan y opinen lo que opinen algunos, se diría que, efectivamente, ambos "bandos" se están preparando concienzudamente para... aquello que dejo a la libre "interpretación", aunque para mí está muy claro desde el conocimiento que tengo de la Historia.

- La futura blitzkrieg de la OTAN contra Rusia: La batalla por la supremacía aérea | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

- La futura blitzkrieg de la OTAN contra Rusia: Guerra naval y terrestre | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante...

- http://elespiadigital.com/index.php...os-porque-no-esta-bajo-el-paraguas-de-la-otan

Saludos.


----------



## cobitis (20 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # cobitis: ¿Va Vd. a comprar "arrobas" de Oro? Porque si hablamos de una Onza o poco más o menos, me parece que el precio ahora mismo es irrelevante... Dependerá de la "motivación" que Vd. tenga para comprar Oro y entiendo que FÍSICO, puesto que el "papel" asociado al mismo suelo despreciarlo: es otra cosa, otro "producto"... NADA que ver. Además, también si va a estar influenciado por el plazo y es que aquí abogamos por dedicar a la compra de MPs aquel dinero del que se pueda prescindir y recalcando que a cualquier plazo. Eso, quizás, sea lo más "complejo" de "entender" si se lleva poco tiempo en este "mundillo".



No, nada de arrobas...:XX: y te doy toda la razón.
Por cierto, en mi caso si que tengo claro que no voy invertir, sino a guardar parte de mis ahorros para mis nietos! 

Gracias por la respuesta!

PD: Como se agradecen los comentarios, de forma que queda indicado debajo del propio comentario? :S


----------



## frisch (20 May 2016)

El Estado está quebrado, que no te cuenten milongas | Ataque al poder

_Cobitis: la opción de dar las gracias aparece una vez hayas publicado un cierto número de mensajes, no recuerdo cuántos._


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2016)

Hola, cobitis: Yo, de momento, ya empiezo a plantearme si no lo voy a necesitar para mi Jubilación y eso que estoy tocándola... La idea "original" era dejarlo en "herencia", pero ya veremos porque esto tiene una pinta mala de COJONES... peor de lo que la gente se piensa en su puta "inopia"...

Los "Thanks" son a partir de 10 mensajes o eso creo.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2016)

Rusia Vs el país "sin nombre"...la misma manipulación de siempre...la rica Coca Cola frente al vodka de barril...

Yo sinceramente, ni pongo la mano en el fuego por Putin, ni por Obama ni los que mueven sus hilos.

Lo que veo que aquí, sí tenemos bastante claro, es que el rey $ y su codicia, pueden manipular todo lo manipulable, al menos de momento. Es como tener de nuestro lado al amigote fuerte, "simpático" de clase...nadie se mete con él, ni con los que le "doran la píldora"

La red que ha tejido USA mediate su gobierno y sus multinacionales, llega todo rincón del globo, y eso, no va a desaparecer de un día para otro. 

El único modo de que esos hilos empiecen a quebrarse, es que el rey $ pierda parte de su poder, pero la FED, es un organismo "privado" encargado de evitar por todos los medios que eso suceda, y para ello, no dudarán ni un instante en devaluar toda divisa que ose "tocar los cojones", e hiperinflacionar los mercados de esos países, para que nadie se moleste en invertir en su deuda...o sea, en quebrar los estados "malignos" que estorban al imperio.

Vemos lo que sucede en media latino américa, la propia Rusia, multiples repúblicas bananeras dónde los gobiernos se venden al mejor postor (es siempre USA)

Como dice siempre *Fernando*, Roma perdió poder político y militar, en relación a su perdida monetaria (la plata escaseaba, y la moneda cada vez estaba más adulterada (depreciada), y eso desembocó, junto con otros factores en la crisis del siglo III)

USA sucumbirá solo cuando el $ deje de ser el referente mundial para adquirir productos de comercio internacional (petróleo, gas, oro, la mayoría de los fletes marítimos, la reservas monetarias del banco mundial...)

¿Cómo nos lo cargamos?...pienso que ya se lo están cargando ellos solitos, pero llevará tiempo, y se retorcerá mientras corra sangre por sus venas.

*cobitis* un soberano, vreneli, rand, napoleon...cada dos o tres meses, y en 20 años serás un hombre feliz cuando mires atrás.

La otra opción es hacerle caso al maestro *Racional*, y prever una deflación constante, que como vemos a diario, nos abarata las patatas, el aceite, el vino, la ropa, la factura de la luz...ah, no, espera...pero si yo pago más por la misma compra que hace 5 años...¡que!...¿Quién cojones me está engañando?

Racional, solo hay deflación en el papel, en la calle esta situación es muy diferente, y Vd. lo tienen que sufrir en sus carnes como todo hijo de vecino.

*Frisch* al paso que vamos, el único estado que prevalecerá, será el de las mujeres en estado de buena esperanza. Panda de chorizos por todos lados.

Buena tarde a to2


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Evidentemente, el Imperio es el "Imperio", pero está tocado de COJONES y si se mantiene es básicamente por su poderío militar y no hay más... ¿Cuánto puede durar esto? Pues, ni pajolera idea y ya que me citas al Imperio Romano, pues éste aguanto dos siglos largos más desde el "principio del fin". ¿Es esto extrapolable a los tiempos actuales? Va a ser que NO y el mundo es muy diferente a aquel entonces y todo transcurre mucho más rápido, aunque se pueden identificar "patrones" semejantes y el más claro es el del envilecimiento de la moneda...

Como decía, paketazo, los "tempos" actuales NO tienen NADA que ver con el pasado, incluso el más reciente -simplemente, unas décadas atrás...- y mis "percepciones" y estudios me indican que esto NO tiene "solución"... paketazo: ¿podrán los EE.UU. manipular de forma indefinida TODO lo que se "menea"? Pues, NO y el tiempo se les acaba desde mi particular opinión. O se reforma de arriba a abajo todo el sistema monetario internacional, se condona la deuda mundial y se hace un reset TOTAL o esto va a acabar como el "Rosario de la Aurora". Que ahora no sea el "momento", no lo sé, pero todas las Revoluciones suelen triunfar cuando los estómagos están vacíos... Me explico, ¿No?

Por "Dios", qué "herejia", paketazo... Llamar "maestro" a "racional"... ¡Uy! en mis tiempos a alumnos tan "aventajados" se les reservaban unas simbólicas "orejas de burro"... Manda HUEVOS que alguien "normal", vamos de la calle, se trague y hable de que hay "Deflación"... Mejor no digo lo que pienso sobre quienes "predican" esta IMBECILIDAD...

Y dejo esto... Yo eso del "Petroyuan" NO lo veo, pero bueno tampoco pasa NADA, hablamos de "papel" y, por tanto, del mismo que se suele usar para limpiarse el culo. Bueno, en China creo que se usa muy poco, así que pueden imprimar más de estos "Petroyuanes"...

- Acuerdos monetarios clave con China de Nigeria, Angola y Marruecos

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (20 May 2016)

Hola, frisch: Mira, la Historia de Roma es muy parecida a la de los tiempos actuales y la diferencia estriba en que el mundo de hoy es más "grande" que entonces e indudablemente la "tecnificación" también cuenta y mucho.

Aunque creo "interpretar" por donde vas... pues, te diré que los mandamases de hoy en Wall Street NO pertenecen al mismo "linaje" de aquellos "poderosos" de la extinta Roma...

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, NO he hecho el seguimiento de algunas "familias" en particular, pero si se busca se puede conseguir sin lugar a dudas, por la simple razón de que el Imperio Romano de Occidente se extinguió de forma muy temporal y siguió existiendo como "Imperio" en Bizancio y que, posteriormente, reconquistaría buena parte de lo perdido y que consideraron de interés... No cabe duda de que Bizancio sobrevivió durante muchos siglos más, hasta que fue tomado por los turcos en 1453, por algo tan simple como que tenían grandes cantidades de MPs y ya puedes imaginar de dónde procedía buena parte de los mismos: de los "poderosos" de la Roma de Occidente... 

frisch, entonces como ahora y SIEMPRE: si tenías la "pasta" a "mano" y los medios para moverla y "pirarte" no había que darle más "vueltas"... es decir, coge la "pasta" y corre... Y lugares habían aparte de Bizancio... que los romanos ya conocían la existencia de reinos tan lejanos como los existentes en China, la India... y otros más cercanos: Egipto, Partia, Arabia...

Eso no quita, frisch, que la parte final de tu comentario sea bastante "digerible" en el "concepto"... Quizás, tendría que aclararte que los "tempos" ya son distintos si buscamos analogías con Oriente y allí fue muy diferente al Occidente de aquel entonces, es decir el Imperio romano en su conjunto.

En cualquier caso, te dejo un enlace sobre Roma que nos da la "razón", tanto a ti como a mí y nos queda el "desenlace" de la Historia actual... a la que NO veo la "continuidad" que tú posiblemente veas.

- Los impuestos en el Imperio romano | Histórico Digital

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Lástima que no haya más jueces como el Sr. Castro y que es un ejemplo a seguir... aunque cada vez hay más de ellos que saben cómo perseguir a los chorizos e intentar que "paguen"... Eso a pesar de las continuas "perturbaciones" a las que están siendo sometidos. Y no cabe duda de que la "princesita" se librará, pero a quedado bien RETRATADA, al igual que la "ejemplar" Casa Real que "reina" en nuestro país y, sobre todo, desde que arribaron esos HdP que SIEMPRE fueron los Borbones...

- Vozpópuli - El juez Castro iba a grabar su reunión con el abogado de la infanta por si le tendían una trampa

Y esta noticia me ha resultado particularmente interesante...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-gold-chart-that-has-central-banks-extremely-worried/

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Poroshenko regaló "Roshen" a los Rothschild | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

- Sprott monthly market update with Rick Rule: Cobalt bubble coming; Kaminak & The Yukon; streaming & royalties | MINING.com

Saludos.


----------



## racional (21 May 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> USA sucumbirá solo cuando el $ deje de ser el referente mundial para adquirir productos de comercio internacional (petróleo, gas, oro, la mayoría de los fletes marítimos, la reservas monetarias del banco mundial...)



Que si que si, el problema es que pueden pasar 60 años hasta que esto ocurra. El dolar no esta tan acabado como aqui lo poneis. Y la deflación ira a más, las proyeciones demograficas en los paises desarrollados es que la natalidad ira a menos, y con ese panorama no hay crecimiento, los viejos no gastan dinero.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2016)

racional dijo:


> Que si que si, el problema es que pueden pasar 60 años hasta que esto ocurra. El dolar no esta tan acabado como aqui lo poneis. Y la deflación ira a más, las proyeciones demograficas en los paises desarrollados es que la natalidad ira a menos, y con ese panorama no hay crecimiento, los viejos no gastan dinero.



Diez mil millones - YouTube

un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2016)

¡Joder! Ni puñetera idea de Economía y tampoco de Demografía... En fin, dentro de 60 años... "viejos" seguirán siendo los caminos y todavía seguirán echando polvo...

Y... "Gana ahora que eres nuevo, para que puedas gastar de viejo." (Anónimo)


----------



## fernandojcg (21 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Ahí dejo el dato del COT... Las posiciones BAJISTAS de los Comerciales, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, siguen siendo muy FUERTES... Como decía hace poco, es posible que se vean precios más bajos en los MPs y otra cosa es lo que "dicte" el par EUR/USD.

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - May 20, 2016

Y dejo también este artículo...

- Neoliberalismo: la raíz ideológica de todos nuestros problemas

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Nuestro particular "Tempranillo" del Estado sigue con su "persecución" o "recaudación"... Bueno, quizás, la medida sirva para que algunos dejen esa tomadura de pelo o sacacuartos que es el juego online... Por ese lado, hasta puede ser "beneficioso", pero lo que subyace en la medida en un latrocinio realmente INDECENTE...

- Agencia Tributaria: Hacienda, a por ludópatas: ronda de multas a jugadores online aunque perdieran dinero. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (22 May 2016)

Deuda pública: Cómo arruinar a hijos y nietos emitiendo deuda sin parar. Blogs de Mientras Tanto


----------



## 8cilindros (22 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Nuestro particular "Tempranillo" del Estado sigue con su "persecución" o "recaudación"... Bueno, quizás, la medida sirva para que algunos dejen esa tomadura de pelo o sacacuartos que es el juego online... Por ese lado, hasta puede ser "beneficioso", pero lo que subyace en la medida en un latrocinio realmente INDECENTE...
> 
> - Agencia Tributaria: Hacienda, a por ludópatas: ronda de multas a jugadores online aunque perdieran dinero. Noticias de Economía
> 
> Saludos.



¿Y si dejamos de tratar a la gente como niños pequeños en vez de que tenga que venir papá estado a decirle lo que tiene que hacer, lo que está bien y lo que está mal?

¿Y si dejamos libertad para que cada cuál haga lo que le venga en gana mientras no agreda a nadie y allá cada cuál asumiendo sus responsabilidades?

A mi me importa bastante poco si algunos se vuelven ludópatas con el juego. Es la manía de las sociedades actuales de querer hacer un drama "social" de todo.

Mañana se me cae un vaso de cristal al suelo y será un drama social por molestar al vecino con el ruido del vaso estampándose contra el suelo...


----------



## oinoko (22 May 2016)

La ludopatía te puede destrozar la vida mucho mas rapido que el alcohol y muchisimo más rápido que el tabaco y la publicidad de ambas cosas está prohibida.

No hace falta llegar a prohibir el juego, aparte de ser un límite a la libertad, siempre quedará la conexión por internet a una web en Las Vegas o en Panama, con lo que prohibirlo no serviría de mucho, pero sería muy fácil prohibir su publicidad, tal como se hace con el alcohol o el tabaco. Lo peor de todo son los "presuntos deportistas" , ¡que asco me dan cada vez que los veo!, que prestan y ensucian su imagen promocionando estos tinglados virtuales.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2016)

Entiendo que muchos se exasperen al ver la noticia de la ludopatía, el juego, y los buitres de hacienda pretendiendo tomar su parte del botín.

Como todo lo que mueve dinero, a pesar de que sea nocivo para el individuo y la sociedad, parece que siempre permanece intocable en una especie de limbo.

Ciertamente es ambiguo que se hagan campañas mediáticas contra el tabaco, y sin embargo se dejen de lado cosas tan cotidianas como la contaminación en las ciudades, o simplemente dar a conocer que un mercante transoceánico contamina como cientos de coches en un solo viaje.

Por otra parte, es indudable que el tabaco mata de diferentes modos, sin embargo nadie se hace demasiado eco de que las grasas saturadas, colorantes, y conservantes artificiales, glucosas, cafeínas, ansiolíticos...llevan a la tumba a miles de personas al día...¿y qué?...

Hace años escribí este artículo que os pego, es una reflexión que seguro todos nos hacemos muchas veces:

Bitácora de lo absurdo: Y esto...¿está bien?

*8cilindros* el ser humano como decimos siempre es sociable por su naturaleza, y esta naturaleza, no es otra cosa que la conveniencia...en este caso, a muchos les/nos conviene tener cerca a un tercero en el que delegar o del que poder depender llegado el caso. Esto desemboca en muchos casos en una dependencia exagerada e innecesaria, que le da autonomía sobre nuestras vidas a mamá estado, y somos nostros mismos los que le permitimos decidir (como pongo en la coletilla de la vieja reflexión que adjunto)

un saludo y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2016)

¡Joder! que poco "afortunado" está Vd., 8cilindros, con sus comentarios... ¿Quién ha comentado acerca de "prohibir"? Me he vuelto a releer y NO, no veo de dónde saca esa "interpretación"... Otra cosa es que la medida, simplemente "recaudatoria", sirva para que a algunos se les vaya la LUDOPATIA que suele estar asociada a los juegos de apuestas online...

Y, caballero, he conocido muchos y graves casos de LUDOPATIA y que han constituido grandes dramas familiares, aparte de importantes quiebras en las finanzas personales y, en esos casos, SÍ que entiendo que se debiera "tutelar" a dichos individuos si lo solicitan ellos mismos o sus familiares más allegados.

Por otro lado, no se "confunda" -como casi siempre-, a mí me da igual si Vd. un día decide "libremente" pegarse un tiro en la cabeza o cabalgar encima de una cebra... Mientras no le cause daño a nadie, haga lo que le parezca oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 May 2016)

Vaya por delante que mi intención no es polemizar en el sentido de entablar una discusión infructuosa. Para nada.

Pongo el enlace porque me parece que es una reflexión interesante para todos, votantes y abstencionistas. Lo pongo porque creo que siempre está bien escuchar qué es lo que tiene que decir el que está enfrente y que además, en este caso, no está de frente.

¿Qué sentido tiene abstenerse en las elecciones? - AraInfo | Diario Libre d'Aragón


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2016)

De la misma manera que NO tengo ningún problema de poner vídeos sobre Hitler, tampoco lo tengo en colocar este otro...

- La historia de Ulrike Meinhof (Documental) | Cultura Proletaria

Y es que uno es un "buscador" de "verdades"... Y Ulrike Meinhof fue casi seguramente ASESINADA...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> De la misma manera que NO tengo ningún problema de poner vídeos sobre Hitler, tampoco lo tengo en colocar este otro...
> 
> - La historia de Ulrike Meinhof (Documental) | Cultura Proletaria
> 
> ...



Fernando, no hay prohibición en poner vídeos de Hitler, ni de Francisco Franco, ni de Winston Churchill o, más recientes, Bill Clinton, Barack Obama o Nicolás Maduro.

Otra cosa es que lo que diga Hitler, Franco, Churchill... tenga legitimidad.

Una cosa es el discurso, otra quién lo dice.

Que un ladrón haga un magnífico discurso sobre la perentoriedad de no robar, sólo demuestra que el ladrón sigue ejerciendo de ladrón. En realidad se apropia de un discurso que no es el suyo. Es a lo que me refería cuando te hice el comentario sobre el vídeo de Hitler y, lo mismo haría, con un vídeo de Franco, Churchill...

Ulrike Meinhof, la banda Baader-Meinhof, fue, en mi opinión, algo parecido a nuestros GRAPOS nacionales. Se crearon, los utilizaron y se los cepillaron, con la pequeña diferencia que los "Volkswagen" no se andan con chiquitas. Lo hacen limpio, dejan pocos rastros y lo más importante para ellos: no vuelven a tener (lo que ellos consideran) problemas por un largo tiempo (que perdura). Por cierto, atentados "islámicos" en Francia, España, Bélgica, Holanda, Dinamarca, UK pero que recuerde, no en Volkswagenlandia.

Los Volkswagen no se andan con chiquitas porque en nuestro caso un Pío Moa, por ejemplo, ex-grapo, se puede reciclar en Historiador e historiante.

spain crisis: Repudian a Otegi los que tienen de tertuliano y colaborador al ex terrorista asesino Pío Moa.

Y es que nosotros, para bien y para mal, somos diferentes. Ya lo decía Fraga Iribarne en sus campañas turísticas.

_Edito: Los volkswagen me caen fatal._


----------



## fernandojcg (22 May 2016)

Hola, frisch: Bueno, bueno... cada uno es muy libre de "interpretar" lo que ve, lee, etc. Hay cosas que dijo Hitler que eran muy coherentes en su momento y otra cosa muy distinta es que el "personaje" no te guste o, simplemente, lo repudies. Tampoco es "santo de mi devoción", pero ya te digo que yo me limito a buscar "verdades", pero para MÍ... y, francamente, me importa muy poco lo que piensen los demás al respecto. A fin de cuentas, el tiempo que dedico a estudiar e investigar en la Historia es el MÍO. Después puedo editarlo e incluso dar mi opinión, pero para NADA busco ningún tipo de "proselitismo" y que sería incompatible con mi forma de pensar. Bueno, ya me conoces y sabes que es muy "particular", ni peor ni mejor que otras, simplemente "diferente" de la media...

Dicho esto, Ulrike Meinhof y la banda Baader-Meinhof, seguramente fueron unos criminales y tuvieron un fin acorde a sus actos... Ahora bien, llegados a este punto también tenemos que cuestionar los métodos empleados por un Estado ¿"terrorista"? y que "teóricamente" es garante de unos derechos que NO se aplican... Por otro lado, tanto a la Baader-Meinhof como a otros grupos terroristas europeos se les ha "magnificado" en exceso... y es que falta ver qué atentados fueron ejecutados por ellos o "manipulados" y realizados por "otros", como por ejemplo la GLADIO... Esta auténtica organización terrorista "legal" operó en Italia, Francia, Bélgica, Suiza, Luxemburgo, Portugal, ALEMANIA, Holanda, Dinamarca, Noruega, Suecia, Finlandia, Austria, Grecia, Turquía y ¡como no! en ESPAÑA... ¡Ojo! que podriamos extender sus actividades incluso más allá del continente europeo, pero nos alargaríamos en exceso.

Por cierto, todavía hay "ingenuos" que piensan que al Almirante Carrero Blanco se lo cargaron "realmente" los etarras... Seguramente, fueron los "empleadores" sin saberlo, pero detrás estuvieron algunos bastante más "inteligentes"... Y dejo ya el tema y paso a otro que enlazo a continuación... Para "temblar" y eso que el sistema de pensiones americano está basado en el Liberalismo económico...

- Rejected: Central States Fund Proposes 60% Pension Cuts, Treasury Dept Says

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (22 May 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *8cilindros* el ser humano como decimos siempre es sociable por su naturaleza, y esta naturaleza, no es otra cosa que la conveniencia...en este caso, a muchos les/nos conviene tener cerca a un tercero en el que delegar o del que poder depender llegado el caso. Esto desemboca en muchos casos en una dependencia exagerada e innecesaria, que *le da autonomía sobre nuestras vidas a mamá estado, y somos nostros mismos los que le permitimos decidir* (como pongo en la coletilla de la vieja reflexión que adjunto)
> 
> un saludo y buen domingo a todos.



Lo siento, señor mío, pero no hablé en primera persona del plural (nosotros). Yo NO he delegado en papa estado y no quiero que *nadie ajeno a mí* decida ponerme un amo o como usted dice, una "tutela".

Pónganse amos ustedes a ustedes mismos. Yo no soy esclavo de nada ni de nadie y, por favor les sugeriría que no me hagan esclavo.

Al final, el mejor remedio será la insumisión y la desobediencia *fiscal*...


----------



## Pedernal (22 May 2016)

Hola, en estos tiempos la desobediencia fiscal es imposible. Si no pagas te embargan. Así de sencillo.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (22 May 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Diez mil millones - YouTube
> 
> un saludo



Porque la esperanza de vida cada vez es mayor, pero la tendencia es que cada vez haya menos jóvenes, que son los que producen crecimiento en la economia, sin crecimiento nada sube.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2016)

Sería suficiente con que esos jóvenes tuvieran trabajo estable y bien retribuido, de manera que pudieran formar familias donde la natalidad crecería a su vez... Vamos, que es de BÁSICA...

¿Insumisión y desobedencia fiscal? Creo que ahora mismo en la Tierra NO es posible, ahora bien en la Luna me parece que SÍ...


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Lo siento, señor mío, pero no hablé en primera persona del plural (nosotros). Yo NO he delegado en papa estado y no quiero que *nadie ajeno a mí* decida ponerme un amo o como usted dice, una "tutela".
> 
> Pónganse amos ustedes a ustedes mismos. Yo no soy esclavo de nada ni de nadie y, por favor les sugeriría que no me hagan esclavo.
> 
> Al final, el mejor remedio será la insumisión y la desobediencia *fiscal*...



¿tienes DNI, pasaporte, coche, cuenta corriente, casa, haces la compra...?

¿Te dan el DNI gratis, cuando renuevas el carnet de conducir es gratis, no pagas IBI, puedes pagar luz, agua, basura sin tener una cuenta corriente o una residencia habitual, no pagas IVA en tus compras, ITV, no pagas impuestos en los carburantes...?

Es verdad, seguro que tu no eres esclavo de nada...segurísimo.

Hazte desobediente fiscal e insumiso, de este modo, ya la teta del estado te saciará indefinidamente, ya que en las cárceles de este país, tendrás desayuno, dos comidas y cama...además de otros privilegios extra.

Yo para mi suerte o desgracia, sí soy un esclavo del sistema...aquí únicamente hablo en primerísima persona...o sea yo.

le dejo una frase de un esclavo más:

*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe - Nadie es tan esclavo como quien se cree libre sin serlo*

Un saludo a todos y buena semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2016)

Hola, paketazo: No te hagas "mala sangre"... Hay cosas que caen por su propio peso, ni más ni menos. Eso SÍ, insisto en que en la Luna todavía uno puede "agenciarse" una "parcelita" para vivir como él ¿quiera? No, me parece que allí también se necesitarían unos determinados servicios ¿públicos?

Y dejo esto de D. Roberto Centeno... Algunos o muchos todavía vamos a tener que apretarnos más el "cinturón"... Entre que hay "Deflación" y que cada vez nos cosen más a impuestos, pues uno no sabe en qué mundo viven algunos... Quizás, sólo quizás, porque pertenecen a esa clase "exclusiva" que NO paga apenas impuestos o que viven del cuento... Mientras, los demás -y que encima "pensamos"- a seguir sosteniendo el Sistema como los paganini que SIEMPRE han existido en la Historia...

- Camino al abismo: las pensiones (y III). Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - Frente a la austeridad y sus consecuencias

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 May 2016)

Como ejercicio de memoria histórica.

Me considero una persona conciliadora. Tengo amigos de todos los "colores" porque la amistad es anterior al color. Los encontronazos son impepinables, sobre todo en tiempos de zozobra pero siempre he abogado por la reconciliación como vía de solución que perdure. Sin embargo, leyendo noticias como ésta que enlazo, se me revuelven las tripas.

¿Cómo es posible ser tan desalmado después de 35 años de lo ocurrido?

¿Por cuestiones jurídicas - el caso no cabe en el ordenamiento jurídico vigente -?

Pero, vamos a ver: ¿las leyes se han hecho para el ser humano o el ser humano se ha hecho para las leyes?

¿Por qué no son víctimas de terrorismo los jóvenes del caso Almería?


----------



## pamarvilla (23 May 2016)

Interesantes, en general, los aportes y reflexiones dejados en el hilo. Gracias.
Les dejo un articulillo que puede valer para ir planificando el verano.
Una forma de relax y de pasar el tiempo en contacto con la naturaleza y de sacar una "calderilla extra" no apta para reumáticos.

Esta en Graná pero tb hay otro plácidos lugares en nuestra geografía.
:
¿Cómo se busca oro en el río Genil?

PD. #frisch, el caso Almería... todavía recuerdo aquellos días en los que acaecieron los hechos y las informaciones tan groseras que circularon. Un caso tan sangrante como vergonzoso.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 May 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: ¿Sólo sangrante y vergonzoso? A esos GHDLGP habría que haberlos colgado de los HUEVOS... pero claro como dijo Rigoberta Menchú:

- (...) lo que se vale es la hipocresía y la doble moral de quienes condenan una forma de terrorismo, al mismo tiempo que tratan de justificar el terror de los estados...

En el caso de Almería hubo una clara DEJACIÓN en las funciones de un Estado de Derecho... Y soy muy GENEROSO en la "calificación"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-may-2016 at 23:09 ----------

Y ahora es Citi quien suelta la "liebre"...

- This could send gold tumbling below $1,000 again, Citi says - MarketWatch

Pero que ganas que tienen algunos de que el Oro caiga AHÍ... aunque ya puestos, yo soy uno de ellos... aunque me temo que las "Rebajas" pueden quedar lejanas... ¿O no?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Para "CAGARSE"... Después nos venden lo que nos "venden"... Y encima por aquí somos "conspiranoicos"... ¡Para no serlo!

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...a-fernando-mugica-la-enorme-patrana-del-11-m-

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, pamarvilla: ¿Sólo sangrante y vergonzoso? A esos GHDLGP habría que haberlos colgado de los HUEVOS... pero claro como dijo Rigoberta Menchú:
> 
> - (...) lo que se vale es la hipocresía y la doble moral de quienes condenan una forma de terrorismo, al mismo tiempo que tratan de justificar el terror de los estados...
> 
> ...



Espero que haya rebajas... este Agosto estare por Bacelona y tenia pensado visitar al andorrano... a estos niveles de ahora prefiero esperar un poco...

---------- Post added 24-may-2016 at 08:20 ----------

No se si habiais leido este articulo del NYT de principios de mayo, "tratando" de explicar (o "justificar") el 20% de desempleo en nuestro pais...

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/03/upshot/spains-jobless-numbers-almost-look-like-misprints.html?_r=0


----------



## pamarvilla (24 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y ahora es Citi quien suelta la "liebre"...
> 
> - This could send gold tumbling below $1,000 again, Citi says - MarketWatch
> 
> ...



Dicho en cristiano

Citi presagia un descalabro del 20% en el oro si la Fed confirma la subida de tipos

Me apunto a las posibles rebajas. 


Y de momento sigue la bajada... a 1,241 U$/oz
Salu2


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: Bueno, ya veremos... pero la última vez que el Índice del Dólar tanteó los 100 fue el 8 de Marzo pasado y el Oro andaba por los $1258... En lo personal, no descarto que se intenten de nuevo los 100, pero de momento le quedan lejos y el tiempo está pasando y al Índice del Dólar se le está acabando el "tiempo"... De acuerdo a mis "pautas", el Ïndice del Dólar aún podría sobrepasar ampliamente los 100, aunque llegado al "pico" la caída sería muy fuerte y también dichas "pautas" me indican que el Índice ha consumido buena parte del tiempo que dura el período en que experimenta una fuerte alza.

Hay algo que los "expertos" de Citi NO contemplan y es que las Bolsas se queden como si "nada" pasará con un alza en las tasas de interés, aparte del efecto que se experimentaría en los distintos mercados: Bonos, Divisas, Materias Primas, etc. Por ejemplo, en los Bonos americanos, ya existe un fuerte tensionamiento...

En cualquier caso, el mes de Junio NO suele ser bueno estacionalmente para el Oro, pero Mayo suele ser lo contrario y ya ves... No sé, puedes llamarlo "intuición", pero creo que en Agosto (¡lo siento, JohnGalt!) el Oro puede empezar un alza sostenida e incluso podría comenzar en el mes de Julio y falta ver desde qué niveles se partiría... De momento, NO veo "motivos" para que se den esos precios que baraja Citi para el Oro...

# JohnGalt: Yo ya tengo unos cuantos "añitos" y, en España, desde la década de los 80 el paro NUNCA ha bajado del 8%, incluidos los períodos de "GRAN BONANZA". Por tanto, estamos hablando de un DESEMPLEO ESTRUCTURAL y si entramos en el "detalle", vemos que las causas están en la falta de un MODELO PRODUCTIVO y no en la que se ha basado la Economía española: mano de obra más que en capital e impulsando sectores de bajo valor añadido como son la Construcción y el Turismo... Y menos mal que éste último está ayudando a salvar los muebles dentro de lo posible, pero también han jugado a nuestro favor situaciones coyunturales que han desviado buena parte del Turismo de países vecinos hacia el nuestro. Todos conocemos la situación en Túnez, Egipto, Turquía...

Además, yo aún recuerdo cómo en 1994 teníamos una tasa de desempleo del 24,1% y en los "mejores momentos" como en el 2006 teníamos un 8,26%... Con esos datos, qué quieren explicarnos desde fuera y desde los "salva patrias" de nuestro país... Todo gira alrededor de lo mismo y agudizado mucho más en nuestro país dentro del mundo "desarrollado": la DESIGUALDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (24 May 2016)

... y pasa como casi siempre: esta tarde cayendo el Oro y el Euro detrás ...


----------



## frisch (24 May 2016)

Índice de pedidos de la industria, Tasa anual a marzo 2016: -5,4 %

http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/iep/iep0316.pdf

Pero no pasa nada y no pasará nada. Mientras la mayoría democrática siga creyendo en el cuento, el cuento seguirá, hasta que haga Pum, pero *sin aviso*, como los Tsunamis. Hasta llegado ese momento ¡por favor! que siga la fiesta "The Show (must) Go On".


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: NADA, sigo animando a la gente que vaya a votar y lo que les salga de los PIMIENTOS, pero eso SÍ viendo los distintos programas, teniendo una amplia visión de Estado/Sociedad -no me vale aquello de que mientras yo vaya bien...- y, si es posible, de acuerdo a su "pensamiento"... Difícil, porque ninguna de la propuestas "ilusiona", pero soy de los que piensan que hay que "mojarse"... Los "discursos" contrarios los respeto, pero la verdad no les hago ni puñetero caso... En fin, a estas alturas, ya sabéis cómo pienso y me parece que me iré a la "tumba" con el mismo criterio.

Y, frisch, SÍ, vamos encaminados a ese "Pum" SIN AVISO, pero ahí ya veremos cómo se la arreglan la mayoría y más si no existe un Estado que "funcione", aunque sea de forma "desastrosa"... y eso es lo que hay que intentar CAMBIAR. De todas formas, me parece que el Destino ya está "marcado"... Bueno, a Blas de Blezo, también las cosas no se le podían presentar PEOR y el AMIGO se salió de una manera que NADIE pensó en aquella situación tan crítica. Por tanto, todo es susceptible de empeorar y también de... ¡mejorar! 

Y los MPs siguen camino de las "Rebajas" de ¿Julio? Por mí, a ver si caen un poco BASTANTE más y, sobre todo, el Oro. En cualquier caso, esta caída NO me sorprende y ya escribí que las mineras "oreras" estaban subiendo demasiado deprisa y eso suele "pagarse"... A medio y largo plazo, ya veremos, aunque sigo siendo MUY optimista y aquí me estoy refiriendo a la posesión FÍSICA, aunque las mineras de MPs pueden ser interesantes cuando corrijan los últimos excesos. Tiempo al tiempo... 

Y dejo esto...

- ¿Sabe cuántos hogares no llegan a fin de mes? ¿O cuánto ingresa su vecino? - elEconomista.es

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 May 2016)

Todos habéis oído hablar de aquella historia de los chinos que utilizaban muertos para obtener papeles, por ejemplo, en España (chino muerto, chino no declarado muerto y chino que venía de China).

Bueno, pues resulta que en todas partes cuecen habas o lo de que Dios los crea y ellos se juntan. Chinos y no chinos.

En el país sin nombre votan los muertos (la noticia es de la CBS, vamos que no lo ha dicho Chomsky)

CBS2 Investigation Uncovers Votes Being Cast From Grave Year After Year « CBS Los Angeles


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2016)

Veo que andáis dándole vueltas a la subida de tipos y la plausible mala respuesta del oro a ese teórico acontecimiento de la "bendita" FED.

Recapitulad y ved lo que ha sucedido en la última subida...que no os tomen el pelo, y no esperéis ver gangas en el oro próximamente...bueno, quizá la ganga la estemos viendo ya.


Una subida de tipos con el escenario macroeconómico de USA (ya no entro en Europa), a la larga va a traer más pena que gloria, la base del mercado americano siempre ha sido el consumo, y subir los tipos ahora, puede lastrar rápidamente el consumo privado, sobre todo en materias de inversión inmobiliaria, vehículos, incluso crédito de inversión en renta variable (que se estila mucho en USA)

Por mi, que los suban, creo que sería una carta a nuestro favor a largo plazo para terminar rápidamente con el tinglado, y que se produzca un reajuste Europa/USA...sobre todo en el tema de divisa, que ahí, si nos puede perjudicar la coyuntura de subida de tipos, aun que no creo que por mucho tiempo.

Estamos hablando de un 0,25%, y quizá se aplace la decisión otro trimestre más o quizá dos, dependerá de los números del empleo en USA sobre todo, y también de por dónde ande el par €/$, ya que estos perrillos juegan al despiste para devaluar su $ sin dar demasiado el cante, y mandarnos para acá manufacturas a tutiplén.

Tened liquidez preparada, y usad la cabeza.

Fijaros que se han subido los tipos, y la bolsa sigue en máximos, al tiempo que los metales han rebotado con fuerza, y el € ha pasado de casi la paridad hasta tocar el 1,15$/€...*esto no tiene lógica en absoluto *

Por lo tanto, no esperéis que el próximo movimiento tenga lógica.

Lo bueno del oro, y cada día lo aprecio más, es picar poco a poco, no pensando en invertir cara prontas revalorizaciones, si no para olvidar ese dinero, veréis como cuando lo recordemos de nuevo en unos años, vamos a flipar.

Un saludo, buenas noches, y gracias por los aportes a todos.


----------



## frisch (24 May 2016)

La diferencia es que en tiempos de Blas de Lezo no había Youtube.

(es medio broma fernando no te lo tomes en el primer grado y, además, en Trafalgar lo perdimos todo y desde entonces no hay más Blas de Lezos - a mi me cae más simpático y cercano Lope de Agirre que, como sabes, mandó a tomar viento a su jefe).


----------



## Pedernal (24 May 2016)

frisch dijo:


> La diferencia es que en tiempos de Blas de Lezo no había Youtube.
> 
> (es medio broma fernando no te lo tomes en el primer grado y, además, en Trafalgar lo perdimos todo y desde entonces no hay más Blas de Lezos - a mi me cae más simpático y cercano Lope de Agirre que, como sabes, mandó a tomar viento a su jefe).



Hola, en Trafalgar no sólo se perdió una batalla decisiva... Después de Trafalgar España tiró la toalla en la carrera para dominar los mares. Incluso teniendo el mayor avance armamentisco del momento, el submarino de Peral, se le ninguneo, y boicoteo. El submarino de Peral se avanzo 50 años a su tiempo y de haber autorizado su construcción en serie no habríamos perdido Cuba y Filipinas.Desde los romanos hasta el siglo XX, en mi opinion y la de muchos más, casi todos los avances científicos y matemáticos han venido del mundo marítimo. Y como dicen los ingleses, quien domina el mar, domina el comercio mundial.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (24 May 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Después de Trafalgar España tiró la toalla en la carrera para dominar los mares.
> 
> .../...



Luego, ya dejó de tener hasta la toalla.

Un abrazo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# paketazo: A mí lo que me sorprende es que los "pollos" de la FED no vean lo que estamos viendo tú, yo y otros (que NO somos "NADIE"...) y da para "pensar", pero MAL, ya me entiendes. Es como si quieren "implosionar" la Economía americana y cuyos datos macro reflejan una situación bastante crítica... aunque, eso SÍ, primero tenemos que quitarles las espesas capas de MAQUILLAJE que contienen.

NO, no creo que le estemos dando muchas "vueltas" a la evolución del precio del Oro vs esa posible subida de los tipos de interés por parte de la FED... Dí, más bien, que algunos albergamos "ansía viva" por ver mejores precios para "ampliar" un poco el "tesorillo"... De todas formas, la "filosofía" que subyace en este hilo es el de "atesorar" y eso, para los que trabajamos, normalmente se hace poco a poco. Bueno, por ahí, yo al menos ya llevo bastante camino recorrido, sea bien por los años "cumplidos" y también porque hace tiempo que conozco el "producto"...

Ja,ja,ja... Muy bueno lo tuyo sobre la "lógica"... ¿Me puedes explicar los EXTRAORDINARIOS "motivos" que justifiquen las grandes subidas bursátiles de hoy? Y eso que empezaron el día de "capa caída"... Yo sigo aconsejando que la gente se mantenga alejada de los mercados... En su momento, van a caer "ensaladas de hostias" y van a pillar a los GILIPOLLAS de SIEMPRE... Los "grandes" en los EE.UU. están ahora fuera de casi todo lo que huele a "pólvora". Avisados estáis...

# frisch: Como me "conoces"... SÍ, suelo "embalarme" y eso que con los años me he "templado". Me tendrías que haber conocido hace unos 20 años...

NO, frisch, no es sólo You Tube -que TAMBIÉN...-, sino algo más importante: NO existen los HUEVOS de tiempos de Blas de Lezo (paisano tuyo), Lope de Aguirre y otros grandes militares que ha dado nuestro país. Hoy, por ejemplo, estaba leyendo los logros de Bernardo de Gálvez... Je,je,je... Imagino que la mayoría NO tienen NI IDEA de quién fue... "Normal", entre el You Tube, el puto móvil y todo lo que rodea a ese "mundillo", NI PAJOLERA IDEA sobre cómo ha sido nuestra Historia.

Bien, Bernardo de Gálvez, batió ampliamente a los ingleses cuando la Guerra de la Independencia americana. Conocida es la toma de Pensacola... Por cierto, poco se habla de la contribución española a la causa americana y más en estos tiempos en que la "Deuda" está tan de moda... Independientemente, de los logros militares españoles (y de los que se habla muy poco), España entregó a los norteamericanos: 215 cañones de bronce, 42.000 mosquetes, 4.000 tiendas de campaña, 13.000 balas de cañón, 50.000 balas de mosquete, 150.000 kilos de pólvora, aparte de una ingente cantidad de granadas, bayonetas, uniformes, quinina, provisiones, etc., etc. ¡Ah! y casi dos millones de libras.

Toda esta "pasta" apenas de devolvió y la que lo hizo fue tarde y mal...

Saludos...


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2016)

Os adjunto un texto que seguro os agradará mucho y os hará sentiros tranquilos y orgullosos. Va en especial dedicado a todos aquellos que de uno u otro modo, se sienten libres en su olimpo divino.

Renta 2015: Los españoles trabajan medio año para pagar sus impuestos, un día menos que en 2015

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## racional (25 May 2016)

El oro esta hundido, recordemos que estuvo a mas de $1900, y ahora a $1200, y asi va estar durante años.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

Anda ya... ¡Acuéstate, majo!


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2016)

racional dijo:


> El oro esta hundido, recordemos que estuvo a mas de $1900, y ahora a $1200, y asi va estar durante años.



ojalá!. espero, deseo y quiero que tengas razón. Eso sería una buena noticia para todos los que seguimos la filosofía del metal dorado.

No perderemos poder adquisitivo, al tiempo que estamos a buen resguardo de tormentas económicas y posibles defaults de estados, bancos, o lo que esté por venir.

Yo ahora mismo, casi regalaba un soberano a la providencia si hace que tus palabras se cumplan, de este modo, podré ir acumulando lento y seguro a medida que el excedente de "papel higiénico" me llene las alforjas.

Por otra parte, recuerda que hace relativamente bien poco andábamos vaticinando por este foro que sería plausible perder los 1000$ OZ, al tiempo que recordábamos que el exceso de liquidez monetaria en activos volátiles inseguros o burbujeados es la más alta de todos los tiempos...¿a dónde se podría desplazar todo ese dinero si los dioses se tirasen un buen pedo?

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Yo he ofrecido comprar una onza en Barcelona por 1080 euros y nadie ha contactado conmigo, así que debe haber demasiado spot entre los que quieren vender y mi oferta



1 oz Krugerrand | Oro | 2da mano | años diversos | CoinInvest

fíjate que ya aquí la recompran a 1096€ y es una casa de compra venta...entre particulares se podría conseguir un precio más próximo a 1120€/Oz


estas un poco alejado, quizá a 1100€ podría aparecer alguna persona, no obstante si esperas lo suficiente alguien aparecerá casi seguro.

Un saludo


----------



## kawalimit (25 May 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Yo he ofrecido comprar una onza en Barcelona por 1080 euros y nadie ha contactado conmigo, así que debe haber demasiado spot entre los que quieren vender y mi oferta



Hombre, quieres hacer parte del pago con tarjeta, lo que deja fuera a la práctica totalidad de particulares. Y profesionales (que normalmente serán los únicos que pueden cobrarte con tarjeta) que te vayan a vender por debajo del spot no habrá muchos, tampoco...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 May 2016)

Buenas tardes! Que no cunda el pánico con oro, o mineras. De momento es una corrección. En goldtadise.com hay algunos charts con el índice HUI. Eso sí, el dólar está mostrando fortaleza. Veremos los próximos días... También tenemos a miembros de la FED hablando día sí y día también. Intuyo sorpresas. Lo iremos viendo... De momento hay ciertos niveles que no han sido sobrepasados. Un saludo!


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

¿Qué pánico? Yo voy en FÍSICO y desde la "leche"... No tengo mineras y ya dije en su momento que éstas iban a corregir y una vez más no me he equivocado... pero, vamos, que eran "habas contadas" como decimos por mi tierra. Si el Oro cae hacia el soporte pues volveré a comprar a alguna/s "moneditas/s" y sino NO pasa NADA. ¿Perder el soporte actual? Podría ser y si lo perdiera de forma clara, pues habría que esperar a ver adónde lo llevan, aunque ahora mismo NO vislumbro problemas de "fondo" en el Oro, y más dentro del entorno actual que ha "dibujado" perfectamente el penúltimo comentario de paketazo... 

Más tarde vuelvo y os enlazo alguna información interesante. Hoy llevo un día bastante ajetreado y apenas he tenido tiempo de entrar en el hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Hoy paketazo comenzaba el día en el hilo con una "dedicatoria" a aquellos que viven en su particular mundo de "fantasía", pero NO ajena a la PUTA REALIDAD... Y hemos comentado por aquí hasta la saciedad que NO existe Deflación -en todo caso es salarial...- y SÍ una Inflación brutal "disfrazada" vía impuestos, subidas de precios de lo que es NECESARIO, etc.

Bien, yo ahora voy a enlazar otro buen artículo, un poco largo, pero muy recomendable... Y también lo dedico a algunos "racionales" (¿?)... No es lo que pueda hacer la cotización del Oro, es decir esperar subidas, etc., sino que hay que ver también qué hacen en el tiempo las divisas "comparables" o "imperantes"... Más claro: Oro vs Devaluación de las Divisas...

- The Global Monetary System Has Devalued 47% Over The Last 10 Years | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 May 2016)

Es un fuera de tema pero es que no sé a quién pregúntarselo.

¿Cómo es posible que Banco Santander pague pizzo (mordida) a Ausbank, que Ausbank esté ligado a Manos Limpias, que Manos Limpias lleve la acusación particular en el caso de la Fanta y - y aquí viene mi pregunta - Banco Santander no destape todo esto el día 1 de la querella de Manos Limpias contra la Fanta y su marido y espere al día 277?

Puestos a preguntar.

¿Cómo es posible que dos asociaciones que ejercen de justicieros, al mismo tiempo extorsionen y - y esta es mi pregunta - los extorsionados no lo denuncien ipso facto?

Esto está muy jodido ¿no?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

Amigo frisch, yo más que preguntarme cómo es posible, me preguntó PORQUE les pagaban unos y otros... Eso es lo más CLARIFICANTE, vamos que no hay que utilizar gafas de "culo de botella" para verlo... Luego, el asunto de la "princesita" apesta por todos los lados, algo así como la cuadratura del "círculo"... Me explico, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 May 2016)

Es decir que en España se ha llegado al punto de montar asociaciones sin ánimo de lucro, para defender la justicia (popular) y resulta que esas asociaciones son pura mafia.

Esto está muy jodido.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 May 2016)

NO todas, frisch... Y "esto" hace tiempo que está MUY JODIDO y que yo "disocio" de que hayan o no asociaciones sin ánimo de lucro... Cuando una Sociedad está carente de VALORES esa es una consecuencia más, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 May 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Es un fuera de tema pero es que no sé a quién pregúntarselo.
> 
> ¿Cómo es posible que Banco Santander pague pizzo (mordida) a Ausbank, que Ausbank esté ligado a Manos Limpias, que Manos Limpias lleve la acusación particular en el caso de la Fanta y - y aquí viene mi pregunta - Banco Santander no destape todo esto el día 1 de la querella de Manos Limpias contra la Fanta y su marido y espere al día 277?
> 
> ...



Casi todas las extorsiones son iguales. Fotografían a un padre de familia calzandose a una bella moza y luego sino paga le mandan la foto a la mujer. Si el extorsionador es razonable y no quiere exprimir demasiado al sujeto puede durarle mucho tiempo. Si se pasa lo cazan. Este sistema vale para los bancos con sus corruptelas. 

Un saludo


----------



## amador (25 May 2016)

Cuidado con Francia, que las protestas están arreciando.

Quieren parar las centrales nucleares. Eso es bastante serio.

Las 19 centrales nucleares se suman a la oleada de protestas en Francia | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## kikepm (25 May 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Os adjunto un texto que seguro os agradará mucho y os hará sentiros tranquilos y orgullosos. Va en especial dedicado a todos aquellos que de uno u otro modo, se sienten libres en su olimpo divino.
> 
> Renta 2015: Los españoles trabajan medio año para pagar sus impuestos, un día menos que en 2015
> 
> Un saludo y buen día a todos.



Lástima que sea más falso que los duros de 4 pesetas.

LA realidad es más cercana a los 3/4 de año que al medio año.

Esclavos somo todos, no cabe duda, pero unos con vocación y otros protestamos y nos resignamos, o no, que todo se andará.

Los grandes planes requieren de tiempos largos.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 May 2016)

Venezuela vendiendo sus reservas de oro (?):

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c674defa-2281-11e6-aa98-db1e01fabc0c.html#axzz49jUyJBjd

Y Rusia y China siguen (o eso dicen) comprando oro. El dato de que China ha incrementado en los ultimos 15 meses un 70% sus reservas de oro, sera cierto?

Russia and China buy tons of gold getting ready for dollar collapse - PravdaReport


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: ¡Ni de Coña! Creo que la noticia está mal redactada porque es infumable. De acuerdo a los datos que emanan del Banco Central de Rusia, éste país ha adquirido lo siguiente en lo que llevamos de año:

- Enero´16: 21 Toneladas.
- Febrero/Marzo´16: 24,88 Toneladas.
- ABRIL´16: 15,55 Toneladas.

Y durante todo el pasado año 2015, Rusia adquirió 208 Toneladas. Y en Abril´16 las reservas totales de Oro de Rusia se situaban en las 1.477,42 Toneladas.

Por tanto... Y respecto a China, NO tengo noticias procedentes del Banco Central de China de las compras que recientemente haya efectuado...

Tampoco es cierto lo que comenta sobre la Deuda de Rusia... Éste país apenas tiene Deuda vs PIB y en todo caso la tienen empresas rusas, pero tampoco te pienses... Y sobre la de China NO me pronuncio teniendo en cuenta los "pufos" que ese mismo país ha creado. Allí, más que el Dólar, lo preocupante es el Yuan...

Y dejo esto... que va en "línea" con lo que venimos comentando por aquí.

- La tendencia al optimimo excesivo de los inversores

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (26 May 2016)

No, no todas las "opiniones" son iguales: un artículo de opinión sobre opiniones -- Los Dueños del Circo -- Sott.net


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2016)

Lo de la venta de oro en Venezuela ya se comentó hace meses por aquí, en concreto colgó *fernando* este articulo:

Inteligencia Financiera Global: NUNCA IMITE A VENEZUELA: REMATARÁ RESERVAS DE #ORO

Venezuela vende todo lo que le compran, y el oro, no podía ser de otro modo. Lo que me extraña, y mucho, es que los productores locales no vendan directamente el oro en $, pues si lo venden al estado están arriesgándose a un default de la divisa nacional, y por consiguiente a perder su inversión y trabajo...presupongo que se hará de modo fraudulento, y por eso imagino que mucho oro que se está extrayendo ahora mismo no llegará al mercado Venezolano, y saldrá del país clandestinamente.

China...sin comentarios...estos son los que habían encontrado un filón de toneladas de oro a 4000 metros de profundidad en el mar, e iban a empezar a explotarlo el año pasado...cada día me familiarizo más con la vieja expresión "cuentos chinos"

Rusia por otra parte, sí creo que tiene clara su postura respecto al rublo, y la devaluación a la que se está viendo abocado por el cerco internacional a los productos del sector primario, sobre todo metales básicos y combustibles fósiles...pese a eso, ojo que el petróleo ha rebotado ya un 100% desde mínimos, creo que se estabilizara por aquí o bajará a apoyarse como mucho sobre 35$ a medio plazo para estabilizar los mercados, ya sea cerrando el grifo, o promoviendo la demanda de algún modo que se me escapa.

Rusia sabe que unas reservas de oro importantes son un salvavidas frente a turbulencias económicas internacionales, sobre todo respecto a la burbuja del $. Hoy casi ningún país que pueda maniobrar independientemente aceptaría $ o deuda USA pagadera a largo plazo, pues el fiasco podría estar a la vuelta de la esquina.

Los mercados van a estallar, admito que pensé que este 2016 veríamos los 1500 puntos del S&P, y de momento me he equivocado, pero no lo descarto. Esto, unido al declive empresarial (menos dividendos bursátiles), y la escasez de nuevos negocios seguros (inmobiliaria sobre todo), hará que el oro suba, no sé si a 2000$, pero subirá en los próximos meses si se cumple mi previsión de bajada en los indices bursátiles, que además se apoyaría en la teórica subida de tipos, y que como veréis apenas afectará a largo plazo al oro, y no reactivará para nada el consumo privado.

Se que mi planteamiento es clásico al 100%, pero a la larga va a suceder, lo esperaba este año, pero ya veremos que artimañas inventan para evitarlo.

Por lo de pronto sigo pensando que 1/4 de onza dorada al mes, sea en el formato que sea, puede ser un colchón mullido para futuros eventos desafortunados por parte de nuestros genios de las finanzas.

Buen día a todos, y ojo con el €/$, va ser clave el par en las próximas semanas para comprar metal.


----------



## amador (26 May 2016)

Pues llegó el € a 1,16 el 3 de Mayo y desde ahí ha ido cayendo con unos timing muy parecidos al oro.

Esta correlación del precio del oro con el € creo que la habéis comentado alguna vez, pero no se si se han mencionado causas concretas de la misma o si son manos fuertes que lo provocan ex profeso.

Sólo en contadas ocasiones ocurre el momento mágico de caída del oro y subida del euro, que es la oportunidad de comprar (creo la última conjunción fue en agosto).

Algún análisis técnico del par EUR/USD para las próximas semanas paketazo ??

Saludos



paketazo dijo:


> Buen día a todos, y ojo con el €/$, va ser clave el par en las próximas semanas para comprar metal.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Piensa que Venezuela está viviendo una situación desastrosa en todos los sentidos y ya no te digo en los tipos cambiarios, que son totalmente anarquicos... Da pena la situación de ese país y que corre grandes riesgos que van más allá de lo que hemos visto hasta ahora. Y mientras el IMBÉCIL del "Naranjito" haciendo "campaña" por allí y si le interesan los "pobres" NO hace falta que se vaya a Venezuela, que por España tenemos bastantes... Y en lo geopolítico NO tiene ni tendrá NUNCA ningún peso específico. Menudo GILIPOLLAS...

# amador: Hace ya mucho tiempo de que yo me dí cuenta de la "coincidencia" en la evolución del par EUR/USD vs Oro. Es más, no he visto a NADIE desde el "principio" de la misma que se diera cuenta de este hecho, ni aquí ni en los medios extranjeros que suelo leer. ¿Es algo "premeditado"?, pues pienso que SÍ, pero muy difícil de "probar", porque realmente parece "imposible"... pero los hechos son los que son.

Y dejo esto... Pronto, y quizás el próximo año sea más acusado, veremos mucho "movimiento" alrededor de una Banca que está "podrida"... No sólo en España y la UE, sino que es un problema a escala mundial. ¡Ojo! con la "pasta" en el banco...

- La situación de Popular castiga a bancos e Ibex | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (26 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # paketazo: Piensa que Venezuela está viviendo una situación desastrosa en todos los sentidos y ya no te digo en los tipos cambiarios, que son totalmente anarquicos... Da pena la situación de ese país y que corre grandes riesgos que van más allá de lo que hemos visto hasta ahora. Y mientras el IMBÉCIL del "Naranjito" haciendo "campaña" por allí y si le interesan los "pobres" NO hace falta que se vaya a Venezuela, que por España tenemos bastantes... Y en lo geopolítico NO tiene ni tendrá NUNCA ningún peso específico. Menudo GILIPOLLAS...
> 
> ...



hombre, Fernando, no teniendo más de 100k por titular en el popular no hay de que preocuparse, de momento y más teniendo salida rápida 
.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

Hola, Vidar: Bueno, yo es que soy hombre de poca FÉ, más bien confío en mí y poco más... Es posible que llegue un día que NO exista ninguna "garantía" sobre esos 100k...

Mira, Vidar, conozco hace ya muchísimos años a un "pez gordo", vamos un "Insider" del Banco Popular y éste hace unos 3 años ya me explicó cuál era la situación en ese Banco. Todo a raíz de un movimiento "inversor" que realice un año antes de hablar con él.

Por cierto, ya llevo en este foro unos tres años y medio, y sé que me has seguido desde mi arribada al mismo. Por tanto, recordarás que mis primeros comentarios fueron muy duros y advirtiendo sobre el Deutsche Bank y ya ves lo "equivocado" que estaba...

Insisto en que en el Banco lo menos posible... pero que cada cual haga lo que estime más oportuno.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (26 May 2016)

En Venezuela desde hace muchos años hay dos tipos cambiarios con respecto al dólar.

En estos momentos están a: 9,97 Bs por 1 dólar y 487,20 Bs por 1 dólar.

BCV - SIMADI

Naranjito, "Zapatero a tus zapatos" y demás acuden a Caracas por orden del IBEX 35, a ver si de una vez cambian las tornas y pueden endilgarse algún contrato jugoso.

Por cierto Sacyr, admite que pierde con el negocio del canal de Panamá pero no es verdad, pierde el accionista y el CESCE (contribuyente), no los sueldos de los jefes de "Sacyr".


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Sigo ofreciendo 1080 euros por una onza de oro pagando ahora 450 con tarjeta y lo demás en cash. Hasta el 15 de junio hay chance.
> 
> Los que venden spot +3% que lo vendan en London
> 
> ...



La bajada del oro ha acercado tu posición a la realidad. Supongo que si pagaras en efectivo y en mano, aparecería alguna onza rápidamente.

Por ejemplo en Andorrano ahora mismo la recompra está a 1071€, o sea que tampoco ofreces el maná, ya que Andorrano paga en mano y efectivo por ejemplo.

Lista de Precios para Monedas de Oro y Plata - Andorrano Joyería

Por otra parte, se está vendiendo en eBay y bastante bien, el krugerrand , eagles, canguros..., sobre 1130€, de ahí para arriba, y los de 1130€ vuelan con bastantes oferentes.

APMEX 2013 $50 1OZ AMERICAN EAGLE moneda de oro | eBay

2014 US 1 oz de oro LIberty moneda 50 dólares $50 lingotes | eBay

1924 $20 SAINT GAUDENS moneda de oro.. Gema BU | eBay

2010 China Panda 500 yuanes de 1 oz de oro moneda PCGS MS-69 | eBay

Un saludo y suerte con ello, si baja el oro un poco más seguro que encuentras oferta en breve.


----------



## frisch (26 May 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Ya, pero quizás si alguien me hiciese una propuesta la aceptaría.



Que yo sepa éste no es un foro de compraventa.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

Bueno, frisch, mientras no se convierta en una "costumbre" tampoco es muy relevante... Y dentro de un rato vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 May 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Hoy he leído tu referencia al Petróleo y, en lo personal, sigo siendo muy pesimista, a pesar de que parece que HAN "estabilizado" el precio del mismo... Mira, hace unos días escribí en otro hilo que en las costas de Singapur y en las aguas de Malasia hay la "leche" de petroleros vacíos... mirando al Sol y a la Luna. Y en una proporción no vista en los últimos 15 años...

Bien, hoy enlazo otra información bastante amplia y que sustenta los comentarios que estoy efectuando al respecto desde hace ya algún tiempo...

- The Oversupply Of Oil Means Ports Are Swamped With Oil Tankers | Silver Phoenix

¿Qué opinas?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Efectivamente, hay que tener en cuenta que en ocasiones NO existe la liquidez deseable en el Oro, aunque eso va por "barrios"... En este foro, en su hilo correspondiente, hay gente que vende sus monedas de Oro en muy poco tiempo... Y, más que en el Oro, el problema se agudiza más en la Plata, pero aquí también recuerdo que en 2011, en plena vorágine, se vendía muy bien y de forma rápida. Y los precios eran los que eran...

Y dejo esto que refuerza lo que ayer decía sobre el Popular. Fijaros en las fechas...

- "Banco Popular, del cielo al infierno. ¿Por qué no dimite su presidente?" | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2016)

*Fernando* sinceramente lo del petróleo me ha cogido un poco descolocado, acertamos bastante bien el punto de entrada por abajo, sobre la zona de 27$/29$, incluso recomendamos algún vehículo para sacarle partido, yo me saqué algo, y seguro muchos del foro también, sin embargo no me esperaba un repunte tan rápido y continuo hasta los máximos de estos días.


Como bien dices, la oferta es exagerada, y la demanda se limita cada vez más por que no se consume. La OPEP puede controlar lo que pued3e controlar, y o se ponen todos de acurdo al 100% o la oveja que se salga del redil será la que haga negocio bajando el precio.

No obstante a corto, incluso medio plazo, no creo que veamos de nuevo los mínimos vistos, sin embargo si espero que se estabilicen los precios entre 35$ y 45$, de este modo se tiene a muchos "medio contentos", los grandes productores sacan tajada, se sacan de delante a los minoristas y fracking, los mercados de consumo se ahorran unos costes comparando los precios que había hace un año, al tiempo que de algún modo se potencia el consumo de derivados del petróleo y de los propios combustibles a estos precios.

No creo que suba mucho más, pues puede poner en peligro las economías que ahora mismo dependen de este oro negro, tanto en producción como en consumo...¡imagina España pagando el barril a 100$ a día de hoy!

Yo ahora mismo tengo claro que no tocaría el petróleo, si lo viera por la zona de 35$ y aguantara por ahí, quizá en unos meses me lo pensaría, pero tampoco con demasiada convicción de ver grandes revalorizaciones.

En cuanto al oro, parece que se ha calmado un poco la bajada que ha sufrido, parecen de nuevo buenos precios, aun que quizá pueda buscar apoyo en 1200$, incluso los 1180$ que comentamos por aquí hace unas semanas...lo malo va a ser el par €/$, que hará que posiblemente no haya demasiada diferencia respecto a los precios actuales.

Un saludo y buen día a todos


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Seguramente hay gente esperando de nuevo esos precios del 2011 para vender, la burbuja particular que el oro también sufrió.
> 
> La subida de tipos en USA, si se da por supuesto, no ayudará a ver esos precios a mediano plazo.
> 
> Asi que mis 1080 euros por onza a dia de hoy es un buen precio para negociar, para mi gusto el oro no es tan líquido como debiera



Nadie te puede criticar por ofrecer lo que consideres apropiado por una onza de oro.

1080€ no es mal precio ahora mismo si alguno tiene necesidad de liquidez inmediata, y si puede hacer el trato en mano y en efectivo.

Yo no dudaría en cerrar el trato si precisase ahora mismo dinero, perdería o dejaría de ganar 20€ o 40€, que podrían ser dados por buenos en un trato rápido y en mano.

Veo continuamente en el foro de compraventa vender oro a precios próximos al spot, incluso por debajo, y se suele vender bastante bien, sobre todo moneda pequeña tipo napoleones, vreneli, soberanos, rand, incluso las onzas de krugerand...está claro que poner un sobre spot de más del 3% pues ya es un escollo, pues muchos prefieren la seguridad de una tienda con la garantía de la misma.

Tu experimento aporta datos interesantes, sobre todo nos hace ver que entre los foreros y lectores de este, no hay necesidad de vender oro a esos precios que pagas, a ti te puede servir también para analizar el mercado y ver lo que es el oro papel, la cotización a spot, y el precio de venta en la calle.

Por último piensa también que los foreros que están invertidos en oro, no lo hacen para obtener paupérrimas revalorizaciones, pues se han metido en el oro con excedente de ahorro que no tiene prisa por moverse.

Yo mismo, no tengo pensado vender nada, a pesar de que vea precios del 2011 como comentas, pues no es mi objetivo en este tipo de inversión, no obstante igual tengo que vender a precios del 2000 si me veo en una necesidad o apuro económico.

Un saludo, y verás como tu onza acaba llegando a esos 1080€, si puedes ofrecerlo en efectivo y pagases tu costes de envió, o en mano, seguro que cerrarás el trato.

Suerte con ello


----------



## cobitis (27 May 2016)

A dia de hoy parece extraño ese precio tan por debajo del spot (sobretodo el dia que puso el anuncio), pero a finales de la semana que siguiente o la siguiente, seguramente baje de ese precio.
El oro seguirà bajando hasta mediados de junio cuando anuncien la FED la subida (o no?) de los tipos de interés.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Bueno, a mí no me "extraña" lo que está sucediendo con el Petróleo y creo que comenté en su momento la BRUTALIDAD de largos que había ahí... Ahora mismo, NO apostaría por NADA en relación al Petróleo, ni por largos ni por cortos...

Si vamos hacia dónde parece, paketazo, el Petróleo acabará bajando... ¿Dónde? No tengo NI IDEA, es que tampoco lo sigo ni lo tengo en el "radar" -y que ahora tengo "apagado"-, pero me parece que se podría ver bastante más abajo de esos $35... En cualquier caso, como andamos por aquí, ya lo abordaremos en su momento... pero, en mi caso, me parece que voy a esperar a ver los Índices bursátiles muy HUNDIDOS y entonces me plantearé una petrolera que cotice en Euros... Posiblemente, ahí siga habiendo VALOR, pero a otros precios y con un horizonte de inversión más bien largo.

Respecto al Oro, esta madrugada ha llegado a cotizar en los $1211, pero vamos yo me seguiré esperando a ver qué hace en torno a los $1194,70... Ya sabes que yo no uso el AT "tradicional" y utilizo unos "modelos" más bien personales. Si se perdiera ese nivel, pues yo me mantendré alejado a la espera de si se producen mejores precios, aunque aquí tenemos el "handicap" del par EUR/USD...

# Chúpate Esa: Yo creo que el problema que tienes en la venta de esa moneda de Oro deriva del "mix" con que se debe efectuar el pago y, quizás, porque no eres conocido como vendedor habitual. Ahora bien, y tu ejemplo es muy "ilustrativo", en los MPs NO existe la liquidez que existe en otros activos, pero también entiende que la "filosofía" de los que andamos por aquí es bastante "radical" en relación a la posesión física... Aquí, por regla general, la gente no espera desprenderse de sus MPs, a no ser que se vieran unos determinados precios y aún así ya veríamos, puesto que algunos miramos de "reojo" a la situación económico-financiera de nuestro país y también del mundo en general.

# cobitis: Bueno, tampoco te fíes mucho de lo que leas sobre el Oro, la FED, etc. Alrededor de todo esto se mueve una "industria" que mucho Bla,bla,bla... pero luego, a "toro pasado", las cosas suelen retomar el sentido natural que corresponda en ese momento. Y te recomiendo que leas lo que dejo a continuación de Juan Laborda y que me viene al "pelo" para concluir mi comentario...

- Vozpópuli - Dos escenarios globales sombríos

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (27 May 2016)

cobitis dijo:


> El oro seguirà bajando hasta mediados de junio cuando anuncien la FED la subida (o no?) de los tipos de interés.



Y dijo Draghi "*Within our mandate, the ECB is ready to do whatever it takes to preserve the euro. And believe me, it will be enough.*" (26 de Junio de 2012) ,...... y durante dos años no tuvo que hacer nada más......

A veces es suficiente con amenazar para obtener el efecto deseado.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (27 May 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Y dijo Draghi "*Within our mandate, the ECB is ready to do whatever it takes to preserve the euro. And believe me, it will be enough.*" (26 de Junio de 2012) ,...... y durante dos años no tuvo que hacer nada más......
> 
> A veces es suficiente con amenazar para obtener el efecto deseado.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero mintió. Vamos a ver una traducción simultánea del significado real de sus palabras:

"*Violando* el mandato que los políticos nos dieron sobre "inflación" (*), el BCE está preparado para hacer todo lo que sea necesario para impedir la salida del € de los países quebrados, lo que llevará ineludiblemente a la depreciación de este en primera instancia y a su desaparición en último término, toda vez se tomen todas esas medidas, que por otra parte en realidad *no serían necesarias para preservarlo*.

Y creanme, será suficiente (para destruirlo)."

Dos años después, en mayo de 2014, tomó esas medidas, momento en el cual el € sufrió depreciación (es decir, una pérdida de valor) contra el dolar del 25%.

Luego, en el significado del neolenguaje de la pseudociencia económica keynesiana, preservar algo es destruir su valor, su capacidad de compra.

Ahora si.


(*) Se refiere a un vulgar aumento general de los precios medida como un aumento del IPC inferior, pero cercano, al 2% anual


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# kikepm: ¿Cuando un "pájaro" de este "calado" ha dicho una "verdad"? Aparte de que habría que instaurar una nueva "lengua" que permitiera la "interpretación" de lo que dicen... porque normalmente lo que dicen NUNCA es "claro" y se presta a muchas especulaciones y divagaciones...

Y dejo esto... aunque, la verdad, entre Clinton y Trump, pues como que me apetecería que un rayo los partiera a ambos...

- Hillary Clinton, la favorita de la élite financiera. - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.


----------



## racional (27 May 2016)

Parece que el foro se ha puesto de acuerdo en que el oro no va a subir, y hasta va a bajar. Una opinion muy lejos de cuando hace años abundaban los mensajes de que el oro subiria a 2000, 3000 o hasta 5000. La discusion ha cambiado completamente, y los que atesoran oro saben que va para largo muy largo, muchos años, pero aqui muchos compraron oro con la intencion de venderlo a los 2 o 3 años con plusvalias, te diria que el 80% del foro tenia esa mentalidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 May 2016)

- "Hay hombres que parecen tener sólo una idea y es una lástima que sea equivocada." (Charles Dickens)

Y, racional, "especuladores" los hay en casi todos los activos financieros... Por aquí, la "filosofía" que subyace es otra... pero si no la percibe qué le vamos a hacer.

---------- Post added 27-may-2016 at 21:57 ----------

De "traca" las declaraciones efectuadas hoy por Yellen... Sobre todo su afirmación de que los EE.UU. están "cerca del pleno empleo"... e ignorando deliberadamente la REALIDAD que existe en la escandalosa MANIPULACIÓN que existe en la elaboración del dato "oficial" del empleo que se da allí...

Por cierto, la Sra. Yellen, haría bien en ver los gráficos que enlazo y me gustaría que diera una explicación CONVINCENTE al respecto... pero, qué digo, SÍ ya los conoces... Ya decía hace un rato que estos "pájaros" no suelen decir ninguna "verdad".

- La próxima recesión puede estar a la vuelta de la esquina | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## amador (27 May 2016)

Aquí dejo esto. Parecen muy seguros de lo que dicen sobre los tipos de la FED.

Tipos de interés: Cinco razones por las que la FED subirá tipos y traerá consecuencias escalofriantes. Blogs de El Observatorio del IE


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Y hay gente que aún está mucho peor y dentro de la ahora mal llamada "clase media"...

- Equilibrios en el umbral de la pobreza: coche viejo, piscina y bocata de sardinas. Noticias de España

Saludos.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Y hay gente que aún está mucho peor y dentro de la ahora mal llamada "clase media"...
> 
> - Equilibrios en el umbral de la pobreza: coche viejo, piscina y bocata de sardinas. Noticias de España
> 
> Saludos.



Por lo que he podido leer, tienen un apartamento en la playa al que van una vez al año... No entiendo bien por qué aun lo mantienen, ya que les debe de acarrear unos gastos fijos cada mes y para esta gente, un aumento de ingresos de "tan solo" doscientos euros al mes conllevaría un aumento considerable en su calidad de vida.
¿Gente que una vez fue de clase alta intentando conservar sus antiguas propiedades a la espera de tiempos mejores? :

Si os sirve os hago mi propio "mini-articulo" para el hilo: A pie de calle, lo que vengo observando, al menos en la "zona en que me muevo", es que los sueldos ya han roto la barrera de los 700 € y ya se empiezan a aproximar a los 600, seiscientos y poco. Con lo que extrapolando se podría decir que, siguiendo esta tendencia, puede que en un año o dos se haya bajado la "barrera" de los seiscientos y sea normal ofrecer quinientos.
Ojo, hablo de empleos "normales", con su nómina. Luego están los que ofrecen unos 500 al mes por 24 horas a la semana, con el compromiso de hacer realmente 30, que al final acaban siendo 40.

Cambiando de tema, estoy repasando el hilo y no dejo de sorprenderme del nivel de aciertos en cosas que se dijeron hace meses y que han acabado sucediendo. Así que enhorabuena a todos.
Buenos _consejos _de inversión... y el _superconsejo_: "el oro es el auténtico dinero". Aunque esto último es a un largo plazo.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2016)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Gracias por el recordatorio
> 
> Evidentemente queria exponer un ejercicio, una situación, *sobre la liquidez del oro y su facilidad de intercambio*.
> 
> Saludos



En su caso, esta hablando de la *liquidez del cash* dado que no tiene oro.

Tambien habla sobre la imposibilidad para conseguir un descuento sobre el precio del spot. Esto indica que a precio de spot es mucho mas facilmente intercambiable el oro que el cash (_el oro es mas liquido que el cash_)

-------------

Dejo aqui una tabla sobre las produccion y las reservas conocidas por paises (en aleman pero se entiende):







A destacar que China (si las reservas bajo tierra "oficiales" son ciertas) apenas le quedan 4 anyos de produccion al ritmo actual

A nivel mundial con este ritmo de produccion y sin aparicion de nuevas reservas apenas quedan para 19 anyos. 

Saludos!


----------



## BRAXTON (28 May 2016)

Spielzeug... qué opina sobre la minería del oro en el fondo marino???


----------



## Spielzeug (28 May 2016)

******* dijo:


> Spielzeug... qué opina sobre la minería del oro en el fondo marino???



No soy un experto sobre el tema pero el sentido comun dice que no debe ser rentable ya que no se estan explotando minas en el fondo marino (que yo sepa).

En mi opinion, tampoco sera rentable a precios mas elevados que los actuales dada la correlacion en el precio de la energia y el oro:







Si mayor precio del oro = mayor precio de la energia no creo que sea rentable en el futuro. Tal vez a largo plazo si hay mejoras tecnicas o energia mas barata...


----------



## nekcab (28 May 2016)

Rattus dijo:


> "...
> 
> ¿Gente que una vez fue de clase alta intentando conservar sus antiguas propiedades a la espera de tiempos mejores?
> 
> ..."



No te cortes. Puedes afirmarlo sin titubear. De hecho, haber hecho creer a la sociedad española que eran clase media (luego ya, la imaginación de cada familia hizo el resto: muchos directamente pasaron a creerse que eran c.m.ALTA, con dos coj....) ha sido la clave de esta burbuja inmobiliaria tan de nuestra España.

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 13:53 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> De "traca" las declaraciones efectuadas hoy por Yellen... Sobre todo su afirmación de que los EE.UU. están "cerca del pleno empleo"... e ignorando deliberadamente la REALIDAD que existe en la *escandalosa MANIPULACIÓN* que existe en la elaboración del dato "oficial" del empleo que se da allí..."



Fernando: ¿más o menos de cuanto margen de error podríamos estar hablando? Insisto: más o menos.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 May 2016)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ....
> A nivel mundial con este ritmo de produccion y sin aparicion de nuevas reservas apenas quedan para 19 anyos.
> 
> Saludos!



Interesante tabla, gracias!

Entonces, de no encontrar nuevas reservas o que algún alquimista encuentre la fórmula para transformar el plomo. ¿Qué idea tenéis de la forma en que actuaran los gobiernos? 

Ya no pregunto por el precio que podría alcanzar, que dependerá mucho de la demanda y del resultado que haya dado el "oro papel", sino por la repetición de aquellas políticas restrictivas que se vivieron en los EEUU allá por 1934.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Rattus: Te recomiendo que leas de nuevo el artículo. Está mal escrito, pero si haces una foto "global" y no "parcial" se entiende perfectamente... Se explica el caso de una familia que son "empresarios" venidos a menos, es decir a niveles de prácticamente subsistencia, puesto que se percibe el endeudamiento en que han incurrido y que es la causa principal de que NO puedan "respirar"... Por otro lado, también se comenta como se han quitado la segunda vivienda...

Mira, Rattus, viví bastantes años en Madrid y ahora no sé, pero en mis tiempos era una "tradición" insoslayable el irse de vacaciones a la Costa para la mayor parte de la "clase media", ya fuera "alta" o no, de aquella época... por tanto, a mí no me extraña nada lo que se explica en el artículo. Y lo único es que está tan mal redactado que se presta a confusión.

Rattus, con empleos pagados a menos de 800 Euros mensuales NO hablamos de "clase media", a no ser que lo tengan todo pagado, es decir sin deuda y aún así qué quieres que te diga...

SÍ, Rattus, tienes toda la razón y es que a veces repaso lo que escribimos por aquí y es realmente "fantástico" el nivel de aciertos que tenemos por aquí y todo ello GRATIS... Digamos que los que escribimos por aquí NO somos unos "cualquiera" en cuanto a conocimientos y a experiencia se refiere, de manera que de ello se pueden beneficiar aquellos que lo consideren conveniente. Y para nosotros -los que escribimos- ya es gratificante el que nos lean y permitirnos practicar una "afición" que se está perdiendo: el escribir ARGUMENTANDO y con una cierta componente social...

# nekcab: Para los que andamos detrás de los números NO es complicado conocer o tener una mejor composición de lugar de aquello que emana desde fuentes "oficiales".

"Ni más ni menos"... El paro REAL ahora mismo en los EE.UU. se situó en el pasado mes de Abril´16 en el... ¡22,9%! Yo suelo seguir lo que edita al respecto John Williams en "Shadow Government Statistics". Y ¡Ojo! porque muchos analistas de Wall Street están de acuerdo con esa cifra y otra cosa es que la apoyen abiertamente... Ya sabes aquello de que la "pela es la pela"...

Mira, nekcab, en EE.UU. no hay una sola cifra de desempleo, sino un total de seis, según el criterio de realización y los elementos que incluyan. Se dividen así de U1 hasta U6, siendo la que se toma como "oficial" la U3. Y ésta es sumamente PERVERSA: pues elimina a los parados "desalentados a corto plazo", es decir elimina a los parados de menos de un año... Dicho esto, ¿qué credibilidad le concedes al dato del desempleo "oficial"? Allí, en los EE.UU., NADIE se lo cree fuera de los que mandan en el Casino de Wall Street...

Es más, si bien la cifra "oficial" está en torno al 5%, incluso la U6 marcaba el mes pasado un desempleo del 10%... Yo me fío mucho más de John Williams y es que tengo bastantes contactos en los EE.UU. (y creo que se nota y MUCHO...) para saber cómo andan las cosas por allí en muchos terrenos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: En esto de las reservas "oficiales" de extracción hay que andarse con mucho cuidado con darles mucha credibilidad y yo más bien hablaría de "estimaciones"... ¡Joder! no sé los años que llevo escuchando que se acaba esto, aquello o lo de más allá... Me imagino que algún día se acabarán o igual ni eso, ya que el hombre ya habrá pasado a "mejor vida", es decir que ya no existirá como especie en el planeta...

El precio del Oro a largo plazo deberá tender al ALZA, puesto que actualmente estamos inmersos en un "experimento" en la política monetaria del que va a ser sumamente difícil salir indemne... Ahora mismo, es un "MISTERIO" cómo piensan salirse de la situación los distintos Bancos Centrales e incluyo los de Occidente y Oriente. Punto y aparte para Rusia, al menos desde mi modesta opinión, ya que este país está actuando de una forma muy clara en su aspecto defensivo ante lo que parece "intuir"...

Quizás, Arbeyna, a mí me preocupa más lo que das a entender en la segunda parte de tu comentario... ¿Qué políticas restrictivas se podrían utilizar contra el Oro? Y aquí hay que seguir la evolución que se siga con la lucha contra el efectivo y que cada vez está calando más favorablemente en la "masa" y da lo mismo si tienen "cultura" o no, ya que aquí hay un efecto gregario propio del GANADO... Si consiguen retirar el efectivo e implantar un sistema exclusivamente electrónico, pues el "escenario" cambiará para los MPs, aunque ya veríamos si adoptaría un sistema represivo, confiscatorio o, simplemente, "paganini"... es decir, recaudatorio.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 May 2016)

Hola,

en relacion a la lucha contra el efectivo, el "sistema" cada dia da un pasito mas para ir hacia la via electronica, pero nunca podra con otros sistemas paralelos que localmente puedan implementarse, y ejemplos ya hay muchisimos tanto en el presente como en la historia reciente.

Con respecto al precio del petroleo, solo comentaros que ni los propios traders, que manejan en transacciones millones de euros al dia, lo tienen claro. Solo un dato que quizas no sepais (no se si esta informacion se ha publicado): los "profesionales" de este sector estiman que en este momento hay 65 millones de barriles en stock (off-shore y on-shore) debido a la perdida de demanda, asi que imaginaros si salen al Mercado lo que podria pasar... ahora estamos en Contango pero empieza a haber predicciones de entrar ben Bacwardation.... cuando? NPI, imposible de anticipar de momento. Asi que veo el Brent en algun momento, digamos en menos de 12 meses (posiblemente bastante antes), de Nuevo por los 35 $/barril.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2016)

Os enlazo una noticia que me parece de vital importancia, y que comentaron hace un par de días en el foro de BTC, pero pasó muy desapercibida:

http://www.kathimerini.gr/861105/ar...mesw-kartwn-to-aforologhto-apo-thn-1h-ioylioy

http://www.newsit.gr/oikonomia/Pos-...oies-kai-poses-apodeikseis-xreiazontai/623238

Tenéis que darle a traducir del griego al castellano.

Viene a decir que hay un proyecto de ley que pretende reducir los pagos en efectivo a 500€, obligando a pagar la diferencia con tarjeta de crédito.

Además de la obligación de gastar el 10% de los ingresos anuales.

Quiero presuponer que esto no saldrá adelante, ya no solo por lo absurdo de la situación...hace poco un compañero quería comprar una onza de oro parte tarjeta parte efectivo...pues bien, ese sería el método a emplear en Grecia si esto sale adelante.

Yo por ejemplo, dispongo de tarjeta de crédito limitada a 1800€ de gasto mensual máximo, apenas la uso ciertamente, solo para compras por la red. Sin embargo, ¿cómo actuó si pretendo comprar pongamos mobiliario para el salón por 3000€? 

La solución es simple, me obligarán a mi o al vendedor a tratar con una financiera (o sea banca), que se quedará religiosamente con su comisión por un trámite que no debería costarme nada, pues no lo necesitaría en principio.

Esto ya está dejando de ser una broma señores, si no se hace nada, en breve solo seremos dueños del pellejo que nos envuelve, y tampoco estoy muy seguro.

Hemos entregado el poder a la banca...o nos lo ha arrebatado sigilosamente, y ahora son demasiado grandes para hacerles frente.

Deberíamos exigir cobrar las nóminas en efectivo, y poder gastarlas del mismo modo (yo lo hago), no por comodidad, que no la tiene, si no por principios.

Yo por mi parte, tengo cada día más claro que prefiero metal en el saco, que plástico y numeritos en el limbo volando...y si fuera griego, pues todavía más. De uno u otro modo, el oro/plata podrán tratar de sacárnoslo, pero les costará sangre sudor y lágrimas, pero lo que tengamos en el banco, será cuestión de segundos y 4 teclas del funcionario de turno.

¿España es diferente a Grecia?...sí, muchísimo...esperemos a que se abra de nuevo el telón caballeros, pero actuemos antes por lo que pueda pasar.

Un saludo y buena tarde se sábado.


----------



## frisch (28 May 2016)

El tema de la pobreza y el empobrecimiento y las estadísticas es más viejo que la pana.

Por decirlo muy rápidamente, ninguna estadística oficial recoge la realidad y ello por tres razones:

1. Porque las estadísticas oficiales son meros instrumentos de propaganda de quienes las detienen.

2. Porque los que empobrecen o son pobres, no lo cuentan en Facebook. Quiero decir que hay un pudor mezclado con algo de culpabilidad que impide que un pobre lo publique a diestro y siniestro.

3. Porque los pobres son molestos, distorsionan. Es como un depresivo crónico; todos acaban por saludarle de Pascuas a Ramos y, por supuesto, no le preguntan que qué tal.

A esas tres razones, que existen antes de que se inventara la pana, hoy en día se añade una cuarta que lo complica aún más (para los pobres) y es que vivimos en una sociedad en la que la convicción de estar superinformados y conectados con todos los demás es tan alta que pocos ponen en duda lo que dicen las estadísticas oficiales.

En alguna ocasión lo he citado aquí. Hace ya 15 años el Secours Catholique en Francia, anunciaba al Gobierno bolsas importantes de un nuevo tipo de pobreza que se añade a los esquemas clásicos: Aquellos que son pobres pero no son conscientes de serlo (por ejemplo, el que tiene un empleo temporal que le permite alquilar un piso pagarlo durante seis meses y entrar en un periodo de grandes dificultades hasta que retoma su empleo temporal). No lo sabe (no lo quiere ver) pero es pobre.

Lo decía el Secours Catholique hace 15 años (antes del comienzo de la mal llamada crisis de las subprime).


----------



## nekcab (28 May 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> "...
> 
> Deberíamos exigir cobrar las nóminas en efectivo, y poder gastarlas del mismo modo (yo lo hago), no por comodidad, que no la tiene, si no por principios.
> 
> ..."



¡¡¡MIS OJOSSS!!! Paketazo es un bolivariano, terrorista y xenófobo que además ha matado un gatito esta mañana. ¡¡¡Cuantas esperanzas tenía puestas en Paketazo!! ¡¡¡Qué disgusto!!!

¿A caso no sabes que con esas "formas de pensar" no contribuyes con la lucha al dinero negrooo?

Lo digo siempre: te comen la cabeza con una tendencia (los ricossshhh nos roban) y lo que te aplican a ti para "supuestamente" luchar contra lo que se pretende, es al revés: es a uno a quien le ponen el culo en pompa, y al supuesto objetivo... como quien oye llover. ¿Será quizás pq así estaba pensado desde el principio?



frisch dijo:


> "...
> 
> hoy en día se añade una cuarta que lo complica aún más (para los pobres) y es que vivimos en una sociedad en la que la convicción de estar superinformados y conectados con todos los demás es tan alta que pocos ponen en duda lo que dicen las estadísticas oficiales."



Esa es la puta clave. Pandilla de HGDLGP...


----------



## frisch (28 May 2016)

Uno de las motivos de la desaparción del dinero físico es precisamente porque es físico y no virtual (que es mucho más fácil de manipular).

La secuencia está clara:

cobre, plata, oro
reemplazamos cobre, plata, oro por papeles con obligación de restituir cobre, plata, oro a quien lo solicite.
cancelamos la restitución
cancelamos el papel
y lo reemplazamos por un apunte contable en un sistema informático que no es mío y que yo no controlo.

Resultado: es usted (soy) un esclavo, en concreto, con nombres y apellidos no se sabe de quién, pero lo es. Es como la novela de Kafka "El Castillo".

Esto estaba cantado.

Los métodos de pago alternativos, dentro de todo este increíble tinglado, son residuales y "El Castillo" lo sabe. De vez en cuando "El Castillo" enviará a sus secuaces para dar una somanta de hostias a los "residuales" para dejar claro que la norma no es, no debe de ser, ni será ésa.

Por supuesto, como vivimos en democracia, se permitirá la existencia controlada de los "residuales".


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2016)

nekcab dijo:


> ¡¡¡MIS OJOSSS!!! Paketazo es un bolivariano, terrorista y xenófobo que además ha matado un gatito esta mañana. ¡¡¡Cuantas esperanzas tenía puestas en Paketazo!! ¡¡¡Qué disgusto!!!
> 
> ¿A caso no sabes que con esas "formas de pensar" no contribuyes con la lucha al dinero negrooo?
> 
> ...



Todo el dinero es negro, pues lo emite un supuesto organismo con una potestad autoproclamada, y sin ninguna contraparte.

Mi trabajo no es negro, pues cambio mi tiempo y sudor por el sudor y tiempo de otros. El dinero es solo una comisión que pagamos para los que ni sudan ni aportan tiempo productivo al sistema, no obstante, creo que tiene los días contados.

El hombre pone trabas al hombre, y el hombre encuentra soluciones a sus propias trabas, siempre ha sido de este modo, y seguirá sucediendo.

*frisch* lo difícil hoy en día es encontrar clase media, pobres de esos que no lo saben...los hay a patadas, los distinguirás por su móvil de 500€, coche a pagar en 9 años, y piso de alquiler, y por su constante cambio de look...ropa nueva, cambio de peinado...

Esto no se ve en el pueblo compañero.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (28 May 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *frisch* lo difícil hoy en día es encontrar clase media, pobres de esos que no lo saben...los hay a patadas, los distinguirás por su móvil de 500€, coche a pagar en 9 años, y piso de alquiler, y por su constante cambio de look...ropa nueva, cambio de peinado...
> 
> Esto no se ve en el pueblo compañero.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por puntualizar. El informe del Secours Catholique se refería más a la precariedad que conllevan los nuevos modelos económicos (por ejemplo, las consecuencias de la deslocalización de los empleos). El tipo del nuevo pobre es más bien aquel que habiendo vivido una situación economico-social normal, de la media, ahora, por razones de trabajo mantiene un tipo de vida normal (tiene piso, paga la luz, los servicios) pero resulta que su trabajo precario lo pone en situación de riesgo durante un tiempo, en el transcurso del año y no puede pagar la luz y los servicios pero mantiene la esperanza de que próximamente lo va a poder a hacer. Desafortunadamente, por las condiciones del mercado del trabajo, ése próximamente cada vez es más lejanamente.

El tipo de bípedo al que te refieres es otro. Es el que antepone su imagen a su realidad. Por ejemplo, en Sicilia, hay mucha gente que vive en una bajera, sin ventanas pero tiene un BMW X-lo que sea- ¿Por qué? Pues porque su vida es mostrarse en BMW, el resto es pernoctar en la bajera, en condiciones de pobre, pero no es tan importante porque no te ven.


----------



## Arbeyna (28 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Quizás, Arbeyna, a mí me preocupa más lo que das a entender en la segunda parte de tu comentario... ¿Qué políticas restrictivas se podrían utilizar contra el Oro? Y aquí hay que seguir la *evolución que se siga con la lucha contra el efectivo* ....






paketazo dijo:


> Viene a decir que hay un proyecto de ley que pretende reducir los pagos en efectivo a 500€, obligando a pagar la diferencia con tarjeta de crédito.
> 
> Además de la obligación de gastar el 10% de los ingresos anuales.



El camino ya empezó, y como siempre, los Bancos de la mano de los Gobiernos, o mejor dicho, los Gobiernos caminando por la senda que marcan los Bancos.

Que el dinero efectivo desaparecerá es una realidad, nos lo venderán como una medida para evitar la corrupción, evasión de capitales, actividades delictivas, bla, bla, bla.... pero lo que se persigue es el tener al ciudadano bien controlado y regular en qué podrá y no gastar el rendimiento obtenido por su trabajo.

Así como si dispones de cierta cantidad de efectivo fuera de las fronteras, debes comunicar, cada vez estoy más convencido que cuando interese a papá Estado, legislará para que debas comunicar que se posee cierta cantidad de metales.

Y os dejo esta noticia de principios de año

_El jefe de Deutsche Bank, John Cryan, ha dicho esta semana que el dinero en efectivo es "caro e ineficiente", que "solo ayuda a los negocios de los criminales" y que "en diez años será cosa del pasado"._

Alemania debate acabar con el dinero en efectivo por ineficiente


----------



## fernandojcg (28 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Observo con interés y agrado que os estáis divirtiendo y dándole "vida" al hilo... Eso es bueno y que de seguro agradecerán los lectores habituales del mismo.

# JohnGalt: Lo que comentas ya lo he hecho yo en bastantes ocasiones y es conocida mi posición de que el Petróleo tenderá a bajar y veo totalmente improbable la actual "escalada". La realidad, cuenten lo que cuenten los que se dedican a "especular", es que sobra Petróleo de COJONES... y algo más. Es tan sencillo como tener acceso a los informes "internos" que se mueven en la Industria, tanto del sector como en el "especulativo". Tampoco te voy a explicar NADA que tú ya NO sepas... ¿Verdad? Y ¡Touché!

# paketazo: NO es sólo Grecia... ya se empiezan a percibir movimientos "interesantes" en torno al "cerrojazo" que persiguen imponer al efectivo. Esto hace unos años me parecía "imposible", pero no cabe duda de que la "estrategia" empleada les "delata" y van bastante más adelantados de lo que yo imaginaba hasta hace poco tiempo... No sé, paketazo, pero yo le estoy dando bastantes vueltas a este asunto, pero no por mí, ya que, realmente, yo no necesito mucho para vivir... Y, además, lo más importante es que no tengo Deuda, por tanto... Mis preocupaciones derivan porque tengo familia, amigos, compañeros y NO me gusta lo que se vislumbra a futuro.

Sobre la "Pobreza"... Se podría escribir mucho al respecto, pero me parece que entenderéis perfectamente lo que significa si miráis unas fotos de la España de los años 50... Eso SÍ que es Pobreza y rozando la Misería... Algunos -o MUCHOS...- "descerebrados" deberían visualizarlas porque a lo mejor se ven "identificados" con ellas con el transcurrir de los años. Y lo digo porque -e insisto en ello- hay una ausencia de HUEVOS de COJONES en cuanto a la aceptación de cuanto nos imponen. Bueno, ya dije en su momento que las "Revoluciones" suelen triunfar con el estómago vacío...

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo: "Pobres" o "Desgraciados" en la inopia... Y me refiero a esos que gastan "buenos" móviles, coches "aparentes" y con sus kms. encima, ropa nueva, "excelente" look donde no falte la "depilación", etc., etc. ¡Ah! y con una "incultura" de libro, pero todos ellos son "proyectos" de "empresarios"... NO, no han aprendido NADA de esta Crisis, por tanto la HOSTIA contra la REALIDAD les va a resultar muy dura cuando se produzca... porque lo que viven ahora son los últimos "estertores" de una situación económica que tardará mucho en volver a producirse... y si lo vuelve a hacer.

En fin, os dejo esto sobre Trump y que NO sorprenderá a nadie de los que suelen andar por este hilo...

- ESA GRAN MENTIRA LLAMADA DONALD TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 19:52 ----------

Edito: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... Muy bueno lo del IMBÉCIL del Deutsche Bank. Está bien eso de que un CRIMINAL hable de otros supuestos "criminales"... Muy bueno, la verdad...:XX::XX::XX:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## timi (28 May 2016)

saludos

a corto plazo puede ser que baje , pero a largo plazo ,,,,ienso:

¿Del exceso a la escasez? No se encontraba tan poco petróleo desde 1952 - elEconomista.es

lo que esta claro es lo que ya se ha comentado aquí de hace tiempo , esto tira para abajo a la de ya

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-next-big-crash-of-the-u-s-economy-is-coming-heres-why

que opinión os merece Juan Ignacio Crespo?
le he seguido algunas veces y el es de la opinión que estamos ya en la tercera recesión, como opinamos por aqui , pero el opina que para el 2018 esto va para arriba,,,,imagino que será por las ganas de que esto se empiece mover , porque sino pintan bastos de los gordos , que es como se han arreglado históricamente estas cosas :S

---------- Post added 28-may-2016 at 20:27 ----------

700 euristas ????????

Más de 7.000 mujeres en Andalucía limpian habitaciones de hotel a menos de dos euros cada una

nos estamos quedando cortos.::


----------



## frisch (28 May 2016)

Donald Trump está en la serie lógica de los Presidentes del País sin Nombre: cada vez más mediáticos porque, en realidad, lo de la Presidencia es cuestión de espectáculo para la plebe (así es como nos consideran).

Lo único gracioso es que su nombre de pila coincida con el del pato, por lo demás, gato negro o gato blanco que más da, si caza ratones.

A mi, la verdad, me encantaría que ganase. Total, una vez de que gane alguno que sea el más abiertamente payaso.

Los del País sin Nombre se quedaron colgados de "Like a rolling stone", de haberse cepillado a Luther King y ahora resulta que descubren que lanzaron dos bombas atómicas sobre gente inocente.

Payasos.

¡Que gane el Pato Donald de una vez!


----------



## Arbeyna (28 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... Muy bueno lo del IMBÉCIL del Deutsche Bank. Está bien eso de que un CRIMINAL hable de otros supuestos "criminales"... Muy bueno, la verdad...:XX::XX::XX:



 Sabía que viniendo la noticia de ese sujeto te iba a gustar el "chiste" ))



Bueno, pues he estado buscando por ahí algo sobre la confiscación del oro por parte del Gobierno y he topado con un artículo Australiano de hace menos de un año. 

Me vais a llamar psicótico, pero cuando esta bomba estalle no va quedarse en el ámbito local, por cierto, me ha parecido curioso la Ley de Bancos del 59 y que establezca el oro joyería por un lado y el oro inversión (moneda y lingote) por otro.

Can the Australian Government Confiscate Your Gold?

Y como cuestión curiosa, el artículo hace referencia a la cadena del cuello, y me ha recordado a que hace un año, en un pecio Español, se encontraron, entre monedas y demás, una cadena de oro de 12 metros.

_En concreto, la firma ha encontrado 51 monedas de oro, entre ellas una muy apreciada con la imagen de Felipe V, y una cadena, también de oro, de 12 metros de largo._

Florida oculta oro español en el mar | Cultura | EL PAÍS

Según parece, al desembarcar en los puertos había que tributar por la plata y oro en monedas o lingotes que se transportaban, pero no por las joyas. De ahí lo de las cadenas.

Ahora, no lo entiendo, porque no deja de ser el mismo oro, a falta de determinar la pureza, claro.


----------



## Los últimos españoles (28 May 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Y os dejo esta noticia de principios de año
> 
> _El jefe de Deutsche Bank, John Cryan, ha dicho esta semana que el dinero en efectivo es "caro e ineficiente", que "solo ayuda a los negocios de los criminales" y que "en diez años será cosa del pasado"._
> 
> Alemania debate acabar con el dinero en efectivo por ineficiente



¿No era este el Banco de los *75 BILLONES** en derivados?
Normal que no quieran dinero efectivo, porque como se les tuerzan las cosas y tengan que empezar a pagar, arrasan con el Amazonas para imprimirlo todo. Lo cual sería algo realmente "caro e ineficiente" 
Anda, que este señor hablando de delincuencia. Pareciera que lo que realmente desea es ser ellos los únicos con capacidad de delinquir...

En cuanto a lo que ha dicho frisch de que en caso de eliminación del efectivo, los métodos "alternativos" de pago serían residuales, me atrevo a disentir sobre lo de "residual".
Creo que pasaría como en aquellos países en los que se prohíbe usar el dolar y se establece un cambio oficial dolar-moneda local: todo el mundo acaba queriendo solo dolares y estos se cotizan a un precio mucho mayor que el "oficial".
Cambiemos la palabra "dolar" por "oro", "plata", "cabras" o... el mismo dolar. Porque imaginémonos el poder que podría tener el país emisor de una moneda "reconocida" que pudiera transportarse en maletines...

Añadamos el ejemplo de la Ley Seca, el cual se pone siempre que se quiere mostrar lo que ocurre cuando se prohíbe algo que le gusta mucho a la gente. Y el dinero es algo con lo cual le gusta a la gente (bueno, al 95% de ella) emborracharse más que con vino o bourbon.

* Deutsche Bank hace cundir la amenaza de un nuevo momento Lehman


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# timi: No sigo a Juan Ignacio Crespo, pero al que obviamente conozco de cuando operaba activamente en la Bolsa. En aquel entonces lo consideraba un analista "equilibrado"... Actualmente, a veces me lo encuentro en algunos artículos y lo leo o no, dependiendo de si la temática que trata me interesa o no...

Sobre lo que comentas de sus "pronósticos" eso ya es bastante "viejo"... Te dejo esto del 15 de Mayo de 2014...

- El Intermedio - Juan Ignacio Crespo: "En 2018 se iniciará un periodo de 17 años de prosperidad" - YouTube

Y en lo personal discrepo sobre su "teoría"... De hecho, mi estudio personal me indica todo lo contrario, siempre y cuando NO ande equivocado con mis "recuentos", pero de momento no voy mal y cada vez falta menos para el "desenlace"... el que sea.

De mi estudio ya os adelanté, cuando dí ciertas "pinceladas" y hace bastante tiempo de ello, que en el período 2016/2017 se podría dar una "salida" en FALSO, es decir que las cosas parecerían ir mejor, aunque no fuera así... Y parece que, de momento, NO andaba desencaminado, ya que entre la adulteración de datos, la manipulación interesada y dirigida de los massmierda, y que la gente se va ganando la vida como puede, es decir en "negro azabache"... pues, SÍ, da la "sensación" de que las "cosas" van mejor que en años pasados, pero la verdad es que NO se ha arreglado NADA... por tanto, estamos peor y sólo falta que aflore de forma más "contundente".

Al contrario que Crespo, yo pienso que en el 2018 el mundo estará mucho peor en todos los sentidos y de ahí al 2020... MAL. Llegados ahí, ya veremos cómo acaba este asunto y no tengo una opinión formada al respecto, puesto que sigo albergando la esperanza de que se consiga "reconducir" la situación, pero en el fondo soy bastante pesimista. En fin, ya veremos y Ojalá me equivoque en lo negativo.

# frisch: Pues... NI Hillary Clinton NI el "pato loco" de Trump... De todas formas, salga quien salga de los dos... el mundo va a ser el único perdedor.

# Arbeyna: Te dejo esto que sabrás valorar, al igual que otros conforeros. En los EE.UU. nos llevan mucha ventaja en la "preparación"...

- What Guns? What Gold? Prepper Tips On

# Rattus: SÍ, el Deutsche Bank es ese Banco "inmaculado" que anda a la deriva con su ingente cantidad de Derivados, aparte de que su situación financiera es CAÓTICA, pero bueno es uno más de los PROBLEMAS que pueden estallar en cualquier momento y tenemos ahí a Glencore, China, etc., etc.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (29 May 2016)

buenos días
dejo esto

Blog de Gregorio López Sanz: Unid@s Podemos en el punto de mira de la Troika. Dos planes B


----------



## andyy (29 May 2016)

Buenas, os enlazo lo último de Claudio Vargas, me lo descubrió Fernando y desde entonces lo sigo, el hombre parece que tiene algún problema de salud y llevaba muuuchos meses sin postear.
A mi gusto un análisis magistral y a la vez sencillo que toca tantos palos como puede de forma que casi no puedes evitar releerlo. Por cierto, muchos comentarios no se quedan atrás, deberíamos fichar alguno de esos "comentadores" para este hilo.
Un saludo

Marea Baja - Rankia


----------



## Spielzeug (29 May 2016)

Baterias de _piedras-amarillas-que-no-sirven-para-nada_??:rolleye:

http://news.islandcrisis.net/2016/0...ight-last-for-a-lifetime-made-by-researchers/



> Electricity is stored in gold nanowires (thinner than a human hair) that hang in the electrolyte gel. This system has proved to be much more resilient than any other known system of battery.



Parece ser que aguanta 200.000 ciclos de carga frente a los 5.000 - 7.000 de las baterias actuales. La capacidad de almacenar energia de forma eficiente puede ser una revolucion... y hace falta oro


----------



## frisch (29 May 2016)

La compañía Foxconn subcontratista de, por ejemplo, Apple, reemplaza 60 mil trabajadores chinos por robots.

¡Ahí es na!

Apple supplier Foxconn replaces 60,000 humans with robots in China - MarketWatch

En el 2015 se introdujeron en el mundo cerca de 240 mil robots.

Comment les robots s'imposent dans les usines

Está claro que la producción y consumo de heroina va a seguir aumentando (cito el gráfico de Claudio Vargas que ha colgado Andyy) y la renta básica universal está cada día más cerca (en dinero electrónico, of course).

Creo que estamos asistiendo y asistiremos en los próximos 10 años a unos cambios (no utilizo el término revolución por respeto) descomunales.


----------



## amador (29 May 2016)

Y los robots van a permitir volver a traer las fábricas a occidente.

Reboot: Adidas to make shoes in Germany again

(perdón si alguien ya había puesto este enlace, estoy desconectado del hilo estos últimos días)

Saludos




frisch dijo:


> La compañía Foxconn subcontratista de, por ejemplo, Apple, reemplaza 60 mil trabajadores chinos por robots.
> 
> ¡Ahí es na!
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2016)

Hola, andyy: Muy interesante el artículo de Claudio Vargas, pero NO me negarás que en una línea casi "calcada" a la que aquí solemos comentar y más, concretamente, en mí particular línea... Tampoco tiene mayor "mérito" el verlo, pues es tan evidente para cualquiera que esté formado en Historia y Economía que enseguida lo ve... pero desgraciadamente ese es un "privilegio" de muy pocos, ya que la gente está por otras labores más "terrenales", a pesar de su absurdidad... pero es lo que HAY.

Claudio Vargas es alguien con el que comparto mucho, al igual que con otro que escribe en Rankia y me refiero a Llinares... Con Vargas he diferido más en cuestiones de Historia, puesto que ambos andamos bastante bien por ahí, aunque creo que tocamos "palos" distintos de la misma y de ahí las "divergencias"...

Gracias por enlazar este artículo, andyy, y es que SIEMPRE es un placer leer a Claudio Vargas y que es un HUMANISTA como la copa de un pino... Y sobre todo fijaros en la parte final del artículo y en la MISMA línea que vengo apuntando desde hace tiempo... y me refiero a la Geopolítica.

Saludos y más tarde vuelvo...


----------



## Sistémico (29 May 2016)

andyy dijo:


> Buenas, os enlazo lo último de Claudio Vargas, me lo descubrió Fernando y desde entonces lo sigo, el hombre parece que tiene algún problema de salud y llevaba muuuchos meses sin postear.
> A mi gusto un análisis magistral y a la vez sencillo que toca tantos palos como puede de forma que casi no puedes evitar releerlo. Por cierto, muchos comentarios no se quedan atrás, deberíamos fichar alguno de esos "comentadores" para este hilo.
> Un saludo
> 
> Marea Baja - Rankia



Grandísimo artículo e interesantes comentarios.

El periodo del 2017-2020 se presenta de lo más interesante. Al igual que los contertulios, observo en Podemos un partido que haga más soportable para la plebe los futuros recortes de nuestro estado de bienestar, por ser un "partido de izquierdas". Buena jugada del "establishment". Ya experimentaron con Grecia, y les ha salido redondo.

Me ha sorprendido, que teniendo a Argelia a tiro de piedra, no exista un seguimiento más preciso de su situación política. La disputa por las plazas de Ceuta y Melilla ante el avance del estado islámico, nos pondrían en el ojo del huracán y entraríamos de lleno en guerra.

La situación económico-social en Japón es también alucinante, tanto para jóvenes como para ancianos. 

El control por las rutas y producción de la heroína no es nada nuevo, más cuando en el Afganistán dominado por EEUU, ha visto incrementada su producción. ¿Casualidad? ¿Volveremos a la España de los 80´s? Parece ser que una renta básica y la difusión de drogas serán implementadas como mecanismos adicionales de control social. Mientras asistimos a una mayor polarización social y pauperización de amplias capas de la sociedad.

En cuanto a una nueva "guerra fría" EEUU/UE vs. China/Rusia(BRICS en general), dudo que redunde en una mejora de bienestar para las clases media/bajas como antaño como incentivo para cambiar de bando.

El papel de Arabia Saudita se prevé muy complicado. ¿Salir de la órbita de USA? Ya veremos.

Un placer leer éste hilo. El mejor de burbuja, sin duda.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 May 2016)

Hola, Sistémico: Gracias por los elogios que viertes sobre nuestro hilo y que, en fin, no dejan de ser merecidos y vamos a dejarnos de falsas modestias...

Mira, Sistémico, podemos pensar lo que queramos sobre la aparición del fenómeno "Podemos" e incluso barajar la teoría "conspiranoica", pero en el fondo lo que subyace en su "fortalecimiento" cada vez mayor es el hartazgo que asola a la mayor parte de la población y eso es así tanto si gusta como si no... A fin de cuentas, NO han contado con los apoyos "tradicionales" de los partidos dominantes o próximos al Poder establecido. De todas formas, si descartamos los dos peores partidos (PP y PSOE), nos quedan pocas opciones: o unos pseudo-liberales como son los de Ciudadanos o una extrema izquierda como es Podemos... ¿Hay otras "alternativas" con posibilidades? NO... Y es una pena, porque aunque yo tiendo bastante más hacia el color "rojo", me gustaría ver algo con "cara y ojos" por parte de la derecha e incluso de su lado más "extremo". A fin de cuentas, a mí me interesan aquellos que tengan una visión muy amplia del país y que intenten buscar "soluciones" y aquí hago un inciso: Éstas pasan por MEDIDAS que NO gustarían a casi NADIE, ya que NO prevalecerían los intereses propios del egoísmo personal y de los "colores" que más nos gusten, aunque nunca los hayamos "entendido"... Por cierto, con los abstencionistas NO cuento para NADA y éstos ya cuentan con los "ángeles" y demás parafernalia para "salvarse"... Dicho esto desde el respeto a sus creencias, pero aquí ya me estoy centrando en el VOTAR y lo demás NO me interesa.

¿Argelia? Has dado en el "clavo", amigo... Con lo que está sucediendo por allí y NI pajolera idea por estas latitudes, a pesar de que su posición geográfica y geopolítica nos afectan enormemente, por no hablar del Gas... Sistémico, si de algo puedes estar seguro es que los servicios de inteligencia y militares españoles están bien informados al respecto, de alguna manera desde los tiempos de los militares franquistas se tenía bien claro de dónde podía proceder un ataque contra nuestro país: Marruecos y Argelia. Es más, se daba "prioridad" a éste último país...

Sobre Argelia, Sistémico, te podría contar muchas cosas y dejo la "puerta abierta" para hacerlo más ampliamente en otra ocasión, pero os daré unas "pinceladas"...

El principal problema que ahora tiene Argelia es una situación interna muy negativa y que está a punto de entrar en las mismas penurias económicas que ya vivió en la segunda mitad de la década de los 80... Y es que las exportaciones de Petróleo y Crudo son fundamentales en la Economía del país y Argelia ha sido una víctima más de la caída de los precios en los mercados internacionales. Claro que de este país NO se acuerdan los massmierda de turno...

Y, efectivamente, hay un problema interno grave con el terrorismo yihadista y del que se dan pocos detalles, pero de hecho los enfrentamientos bélicos allí son frecuentes. Otra cosa es si nos enteramos... Allí, actúan varios grupos como al-Qaeda en las Tierras del Magreb Islámico (AQMI) y que son fruto de la transformación de los Salafistas del GSPC. Y eso ocurrió en Enero del 2007... Tenemos también la filial argelina del Estado Islámico/DAESH (EI), el Grupo Jund-al-Khilafat (Soldados del Califato) y, "teóricamente", desarticulados por las fuerzas armadas argelinas, pero tengo serias dudas al respecto. Luego, están los Murabitún (los Centinelas), el Movimiento para la Unidad del Islam y el Yihab en el África Occidental (MUYAO) y unos cuantos "grupúsculos" más. Por tanto, más SERIO de lo que nos "cuentan", si es que nos cuentan algo...

Y luego hay que tener en cuenta algo sumamente importante: el tema de la Droga. Por cierto, hago un nuevo inciso, porque cuando yo arribé a este foro (finales del 2012) hice varios comentarios de Geopolítica donde ya denunciaba cómo se había desarrollado la Heroína en Afganistán desde la arribada de los EE.UU./OTAN... Y retomo el hilo "conductor": Existe un importante tráfico de drogas que transcurre por tierras argelinas... Y es que sabemos que la Cocaina sudaméricana entra por África Occidental y sigue por rutas sahelianas con destino a los Balcanes y a la Península Arábiga. Eso por un lado, pero también tenemos el tráfico del Hachís marroquí que a través de Libia va hacia los mismos lugares de destino...

En fin, Sistémico, ya ves que es bastante más complejo de lo que la mayoría piensa y eso que me dejo bastantes cosas en el "tíntero" porque el tema da mucho de sí...

Sobre Geopolítica os dejo un muy interesante artículo y que merece una detenida lectura. Es muy largo y en Inglés, pero es lo que HAY... Con darle al traductor se soluciona en parte el "problema"...

- Seymour M. Hersh · Military to Military · LRB 7 January 2016

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 May 2016)

Para aportar sobre geopolitica, os dejo este articulo que he encontrado interesante;

China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: the new game changer in Pakistan - The Hindu

Por estos lares, y tratando con muchos autoctonos de este gigante dormido, he ido teniendo indicios de su potencial... el corredor al que hace referencia el articulo sigue con otro proyecto, una ruta hacia Iran.... veremos en que termina... un pais en el que los militares aun tienen el control...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

Muy "sintomático" que esto pase en la India...

- MMTC PAMP cesa su actividad de refinería del oro en la India

Y, bueno, lo del BCE más propio de "Disneyland"...

- La explosión de los balances de los bancos centrales*

Saludos.

Edito: Por cierto, si andas por ahí, Chúpate Esa, en el hilo correspondiente hay a la venta una Onza que está muy cerca del precio que te interesa. Sobre la forma de pago me imagino que es cuestión de negociar y el vendedor tiene todas las garantías.


----------



## frisch (30 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, bueno, lo del BCE más propio de "Disneyland"...
> 
> - La explosión de los balances de los bancos centrales*



No puedo evitar decirlo.

El intercambio de frases de estos dos delincuentes es de un cinismo insoportable. Obsceno.

Lo peor es que ellos no se consideran cínicos. No, ellos se toman esto como un juego (de Monopoly). Y es que cuando se llega a esas cotas de Poder, en las que, según los cánones actuales de la economía, endeudas a varias generaciones de seguido, todo se vuelve un juego.

Hay que desengañarse. Esta gente vive en otro mundo y desde ese mundo, manda.

Estamos en manos de niños psicópatas. Lo terrible es que estos niños psicópatas son, a su vez, unos meros títeres, meros testaferros y jamás desvelarán a quién o a qué sirven. ¿Por qué? Pues porque cuando has llegado a ser miembro del club de la élite (aunque seas el portero que abre la puerta), por nada en el mundo quieres dejar de serlo. Venderías a tu madre, tu alma y lo que haga falta.

Patético.


----------



## racional (30 May 2016)

Estareis contentos los que quereis que baje para comprar a precios más barato, imagino que tendreis un plan a largisimo plazo, y no os importara tener el oro toda la vida si hace falta, porque muchos no tenian ese plan, su plan era vender cuanto antes con plusvalias, y se de algunos que ya hace años que tenian pensado vender, es decir que no tenian pensado tener el oro ni 5 años.


----------



## frisch (30 May 2016)

Buenas tardes racional,

En la bodega de mi casa (una bodeguita de 9 m2 donde apenas se tiene uno de pie) tengo unos 30 tarros de tomate embotado, un tonel con vinagre que hago yo mismo, garbanzos, lentejas y alubias y más cosas.

Todos los años planto tomate pero en mi bodeguita donde apenas uno se tiene en pie, siempre guardo unos tarros de tomate de más por si acaso.

Lo del oro es algo parecido.

Si lo que quieres es especular y ganar rápido y mucho, intenta traficar con el opio afgano o con los refugiados sirios. Te advierto que ya hay cola (no tengo contactos, lo siento).

_Edito: Por cierto, si en un momento dado andas corto de tomate, te paso unos tarros, gratis et amore. ¡Faltaría más! Para eso, también, están._


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Excelentes comentarios del amigo frisch y, especialmente, el que le hace a racional, aunque por "calidad" el realizado sobre lo que he enlazado del BCE... Quizás. lo de "niños" lo dejaría de lado y me quedaría con lo de PSICÓPATAS, porque aquí existe un evidente DOLO, es decir MALA INTENCIÓN... y, por cierto, también suscribo lo que frisch comenta respecto a que estos "personajillos" son la parte que vemos y que tienen mucho menos "Poder" del que intentan representar y son unos simples "correveidiles", ni más ni menos...

# racional: Su inquina en relación al Oro me hace pensar que Vd. se pilló bien los HUEVOS en el "pico" y con evidentes motivos especulativos. Vamos, que Vd., posiblemente, debió ser uno de aquellos que como Aguirre buscaban "El Dorado"... pues, ya ve como le toca fastidiarse... Y si Vd. no entro como le indico, no sé qué COJONES le importa a Vd. a qué dedicamos los "metaleros" nuestro dinero y es que, como muy bien le explica el conforero frisch, el Oro (y también la Plata) forman parte de un "TODO" y que tienen el mismo sentido que esas conservas que elabora nuestro amigo frisch, pero claro Vd. está obcecado en su particular "mundo" y no quiere ver más allá y ese es su problema... NO el nuestro.

# Chúpate Esa: SÍ, estamos de acuerdo en que los acuerdos están para ser respetados y su equivalente son unas elecciones, pero yo te pregunto a mi vez: Históricamente, ¿cuándo se han respetado acuerdos que favorecen a la mayoría y más si ésta está compuesta por buena parte de los más "desfavorecidos"? Y la respuesta la conoces tú tan bien como yo: NUNCA... Y cuando han existido unas, digamos, "posibilidades" se han abortado sin más... Y eso se ha hecho tanto cuando el "colorido" ha sido "rojo" o "azul", para "entendernos"... Eso no quita para que yo sea un "romántico" o un "tonto" más que intenta seguir peleando dentro de unas "reglas"... porque las mías NO serían precisamente "democráticas", tal y como se entienden y se "aceptan"...

Saludos y más tarde vuelvo...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 May 2016)

Ahí os dejo dos buenos artículos, especialmente el de Paul Craig Roberts...

- There Has Been A Coup In Brazil -- Paul Craig Roberts - PaulCraigRoberts.org

- Gold And Silver

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (31 May 2016)

Hace meses que no posteo por el hilo, pero os sigo en cuanto tengo un ratito .

Os dejo este video de Fernando Fernán Gómez que habla sobre la futilidad de las cosas "seguras" en esta vida porque el gobierno puede cambiar las leyes de un día para otro y te jodes.

Escena de La silla de Fernando. David Trueba y Luis Alegre. 2006. - YouTube

-¿100.000 euros asegurados en el banco? :rolleye:
-¿dinero apuntado en un excel de un ordenador? :rolleye:
-¿papelitos de colores? :rolleye:
-¿estudia que encontrarás trabajo seguro? :rolleye:

Todo lo que te prepares es fútil, pero teniendo unas onzas a mano se vive más tranquilo que teniéndolo en la cuenta del banco.


----------



## meliflua (31 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos.

Al hilo de lo publicado por fernando sobre los BC´s, sin dejar de apabullarme, si que he de comentar que si el BC de Japon esta en el 77% del Pib y los otros andan "solo" por el 25%, se podría pensar que aún quedan un largo camino por recorrer por esos BC´s hasta ponerse al nivel del de Japón. No se si lo digo con sarcasmo o lo digo con preocupación o ambos.

Por otro lado USA deriva de su presupuesto UN BILLON DE DOLARES ANUALES, UN BILLON DE LOS NUESTROS, NO DE LOS DE ELLOS, para mantener engrasada su maquina de guerra, la presión económica del ministerio de defensa para el presupuesto nacional es demoledora. Cuanto tiempo puede aguantar ese país pagando la "defensa del mundo entero" con mas de dos mil bases en nosecuantos países del mundo?
Hace poco leí que Rusia ha desarrollado unos misiles anti misiles balísticos que son capaces de interceptar misiles nucleares en la espacio antes de su reentrada en la atmósfera, con lo cual ante un posible evento nuclear, ellos quedarían indemnes, pero Rusia no tiene la presión económica de salvar al mundo, sino que su presupuesto se dedica a sus fronteras y a su desarrollo de nuevas tecnologías armamentistas, y parece ser por lo que leo, que esta 10 o 20 años por delante delos USANOS.

Lo de USA me recuerda mucho, salvando las distancias, a lo ocurrido con el imperio romano. El mayor imperio de la antigüedad pero que debido a la presión de sus fronteras, en todo lo largo y ancho del mundo conocido, se ahogo al ser imposible mantener el coste de su mantenimiento.

Si tenemos en cuenta que el ejercito USANO, lleva en guerras por todo el mundo desde los años 60, y que por poner un pequeño dato, gasta mas combustible en un día que toda Suecia, no es de extrañar que, o bien recogen velas y ese dinero lo dedican a industria productiva interna, o bien acabarán doblando la rodilla como hicieron los romanos.

Saludos.
Edito para hacer un ultimo comentario, que como todos los que me conocen saben, y es que realmente la CRISIS que estamos viviendo en estos momentos es la CRISIS DE LA DEUDA, tanto privada como la gubernamental. Es una burbuja de proporciones astronómicas y cuando explote, que lo hará, será el día del juicio final.:´:::


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2016)

*Cegador* como bien apuntas, podemos prepararnos toda una vida para algo que no llega, o que si llega quizá no se parezca en nada para lo que nos preparamos. No obstante, hay algo que yo nunca desprecio, y a parte del oro, es el conocimiento, sobre todo el que se denomina conocimiento universal...historia, física, matemática, filosofía...otra cosa es aprenderse la legislación fiscal de Burundi o la lista de candidatos a eurovisión...supongo que se me entiende.

*Meliflua* siempre comparamos a USA con el imperio romano, y nos fijamos en sus carencias y por dónde podrían venir los tiros, sin embargo, hay algo que ha cambiado respecto al imperio romano, y en USA se dieron cuenta hace unas décadas ya.

Roma se quedó sin recursos o metales para abonar salarios, mantener infraestructuras, gobiernos...USA nunca tendrá este problema pues se lo sacó de delante al eliminar el patrón oro como siempre comentamos aquí.

Ahora el tema está en la confianza en el $, que sí, se puede deteriorar, pero no de momento, a pesar de la gran deuda, y de que muchos países ponen mala cara, pero de momento manda el más fuerte, y nadie se quiere meter con él, haya o no "misiles" por medio.

Por cierto, hablando con un físico hace poco, me comentó que las armas nucleares están obsoletas desde hace tiempo, que USA posee ya desde hace algún tiempo armas de impulso electromagnético, capaces de cargarse una ciudad sin apenas daños colaterales, o derribar mil aviones enemigos apretando un solo botón, además de hacer que todos los misiles del mundo se "jodan" incluso antes de despegar.

Seguro *Fernando* sabe más del tema, a mi me llamó la atención que me lo contara, pero es evidente, que si hubiera una gran guerra algún día, afloraría toda esta tecnología de la noche a la mañana y quedaríamos "por desgracia" boquiabiertos.

Un saludo


----------



## pamarvilla (31 May 2016)

Buenas. 

Veo que sigue superinteresante el hilo gracias a las generosas aportaciones de unos y otros. Aunque me queda que leer con más detalle y detenimiento algunas últimas entradas comparto un par de artículos de esos que me tocan la fibra.

1) Sálvese quien pueda de los escudos y de los grandes "amigos" que tenemos como aliados.

España sigue presionando a Rusia forzada por la OTAN y contra sus propios intereses | Diario Público 
:fiufiu:
2) El "golpe de estado" laboral francés
Hollande asegura que su reforma laboral "no se retirará" pese a las protestas en toda Francia | Diario Público
::
La democracias siguen secuestradas por un puñado de HDLGP. Los mandamases visibles siguen haciendo lo que les viene en gana, algo que a mi juicio no sólo no responde en absoluto a resolver las necesidades más perentorias de la gente sino que supone una pasada. Una pasada de las reclamaciones y protestas de muchos por el forro de la entrepierna. sus reclamaciones.

Salu2


----------



## TheRedHawk (31 May 2016)

meliflua dijo:


> Por otro lado USA deriva de su presupuesto UN BILLON DE DOLARES ANUALES, UN BILLON DE LOS NUESTROS, NO DE LOS DE ELLOS, para mantener engrasada su maquina de guerra, la presión económica del ministerio de defensa para el presupuesto nacional es demoledora.



Que mentiroso!! 

*No son TAN pocos*; le tienes que añadir unos 110.000 milloncetes más :rolleye:

Es una auténtica salvajada lo que destinan al ejército; más del mitad del presupuesto anual... Y luego parte de su población - que no es poca - con cupones de alimentos ::

US ARMY BUDGET - 2015

---------- Post added 31-may-2016 at 12:11 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *Cegador*(...) No obstante, hay algo que yo nunca desprecio, y a parte del oro, es el conocimiento, sobre todo el que se denomina conocimiento universal...historia, física, matemática, filosofía...(...)



A lo que yo añadiría también, las soft skills 



paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando con un físico hace poco, me comentó que las armas nucleares están obsoletas desde hace tiempo, que USA posee ya desde hace algún tiempo armas de impulso electromagnético, capaces de cargarse una ciudad sin apenas daños colaterales, o derribar mil aviones enemigos apretando un solo botón, además de hacer que todos los misiles del mundo se "jodan" incluso antes de despegar.



Hablas de un EMP de libro. 

En teoría, un ataque de estos inutilizaría sin remedio cualquier electrónica dentro de su rango de efectividad. Una bestia parda vamos.

Un saludo,


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Lo primero de todo saludar a los conforeros cegador, meliflua y TheRedHawk y que hacia algún tiempo que no posteaban y, la verdad, siempre son de agradecer las colaboraciones en el hilo y así el "esfuerzo" anda más repartido.

# paketazo: Sabes aquello de "zapatero a tus zapatos", pues bien NO lo digo por ti, ni mucho menos, pero SÍ sobre muchos que opinan sobre temas militares y que ni siquiera han hecho el suspendido -que NO extinto...- Servicio Militar... Es más, en cierta ocasión tuve un interesante debate con un reconocido conforero sobre el tema del Oro y, de paso, tocamos el tema geopolítico. Bien, él opinaba sobre temas militares con la única experiencia adquirida en "juegos" y otros de "aplicación" (Ajedrez, etc.). Y lo único que me demostró es que NO tenía NI PUTA IDEA sobre lo que comentaba... El clásico "pollo" que cae a las primeras de cambio cuando se confronta fuego real...

Comento esto porque la mayoría está a "años luz" de la información que se "filtra" a través de medios especializados y que no vais a encontrar en un foro como éste y otros similares. Lo primero de todo para "entender" algo es conocer el "ajo" y luego ya viene la información.

Ahora mismo, EE.UU. es el IMPERIO y basa todo su poderío en su aparato militar... y si ellos se van a la MIERDA, detrás se van a ir todos los demás, NI MÁS NI MENOS... Que Rusia ha avanzado MUCHO en su dispositivo militar DEFENSIVO es indudable y NADIE lo discute, pero sigue estando muy lejos de poder ganarle una guerra a los EE.UU. Otra cosa es que le pudiera hacer mucho daño y ahí las consecuencias son impredecibles...

La gente NO tiene NI idea de lo que tienen los americanos y los nuevos proyectos que tienen en marcha, al igual que también Rusia, pero éste país NO puede dedicar ni de lejos la cantidad de dinero que utilizan los usanos. Y, meliflua, es totalmente FALSO lo que comentas y, quizás, sean los rusos quienes estén a 10 años de los americanos. Y ya no digo los chinos...

De todas formas, es indudable el gran avance que ha adquirido Rusia desde que Putin dirige el país y os dejo un interesante enlace...

- Rusia no emplea en Siria todo su poderío militar (Parte VII) - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Y también dejo esto otro sobre estos "fariseos" que son los putos chinos... Y tiene COJONES que haya algunos que todavía no ven lo que es evidente... Imagino que Putin SÍ lo tiene en cuenta...

- CHINA PLANEA CONVERTIRSE EN UN GIGANTE DE LOS TRANSGÉNICOS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (31 May 2016)

Hola, creo que las armas modernas de destrucción masiva han dejado obsoleto a Sun Tzu y su Arte de la Guerra, que ha quedado para las guerras convencionales.
De todas formas, Fernandocjg, no creo que en España tengamos a mucha gente con experiencia de "campo" en confrontaciones bélicas, ya que exceptuando alguna escaramuza en Afganistán no creo que haya muchos que hayan escuchado silbar balas cerca del cogote. 
Yo me considero afortunado por haberme librado de la mili pidiendo prorrogas hasta su suspensión, ya que las experiencias que me cuentan los que sí la hicieron no va más lejos de hacer de chico de los recados para las mujeres de los mandos como "repostero"...
Espero que a España nunca le toque tener que meterse en una guerra porque socialmente sería un auténtico shock.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2016)

Cuando digo NI IDEA es que NI IDEA... Vamos a ver, Pedernal, de entrada yo tuve experiencia de "campo" en el Ejército español y eso es conocido en el hilo, pero es que sigo vinculado de "otra" manera en el aspecto profesional... Bueno, allá tú si te consideras "afortunado" por haberte librado de la "mili" y, desde luego, es algo que en mí opinión se debería RECUPERAR, aunque de otra forma a cómo estaba diseñada en aquellos tiempos...

Bien, veo que el desconocimiento sobre temas militares es amplio y de la misma forma que la opinión sigue siendo excesivamente "fácil"... Por si no lo sabes, Pedernal, más de 100.000 militares españoles han intervenido en el exterior de nuestras fronteras en distintos conflictos internacionales. Ejemplos de SOBRA: Angola, Chad, Mozambique, Haiti, Nicaragua, Honduras, El Salvador, Indonesia, Sudán, Albania, Irak, Kosovo, Afganistán, Libia, Libano, Somalia, Bosnia-Herzegovina, República Democrática del Congo, Uganda...

¡Joder! parece que hay bastantes militares con bastante experiencia de "campo"... Y es que lo que digo: en el tema militar suele haber demasiado Bla,bla,bla... sin fundamento alguno.

Y SÍ, Pedernal, en lo que tienes razón es que sería un "trauma" una guerra para España e incluso para el Occidente más "agilipollado"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (31 May 2016)

Hola Fernandojcg, a lo que yo me refiero con experiencia de "campo", me refiero a experiencia en combate en una guerra abierta y creo, corrígeme si estoy equivocado, ninguna de esas misiones que nombras eran misiones de guerra, en las que te dan "distintivo rojo", sino amarillo. Creo que España no participa en una guerra como parte beligerante desde la guerra de África, sin contar la Guerra Civil.
Lo de la mili, tal y como era no lo veo útil de ningún modo. Demasiado lastre y malas costumbres del pasado.
De todas formas, menos mal que de momento no tenemos enemigos en nuestras fronteras. 
Es un placer leer todos los comentarios.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: Nuevamente, te equivocas y te respondo con estos enlaces...

- Soldados españoles en el extranjero | Gatoflauta. Periodismo de datos

- Tropas españolas en el exterior

De todas formas, tengo que decirte que entiendo el "sentido" de tu comentario y es "otra" forma de ver un mismo tema y, por tanto, respetable. Y eso de que no tenemos enemigos en "puertas" pues yo no lo tengo tan claro, ni mucho menos... pero bueno eso daría lugar para otro debate y que dejo para otra ocasión.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2016)

Ahí os dejos dos artículos interesantes, especialmente el de Helen Chaitman...

- Criminal Bankers Threaten Entire World Economy-Helen Chaitman | Greg Hunter

- Thanks to Yellen, Gold Will Bounce Back | The Daily Bell

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (31 May 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, Sistémico, podemos pensar lo que queramos sobre la aparición del fenómeno "Podemos" e incluso barajar la teoría "conspiranoica", pero en el fondo lo que subyace en su "fortalecimiento" cada vez mayor es el hartazgo que asola a la mayor parte de la población y eso es así tanto si gusta como si no... A fin de cuentas, NO han contado con los apoyos "tradicionales" de los partidos dominantes o próximos al Poder establecido. De todas formas, si descartamos los dos peores partidos (PP y PSOE), nos quedan pocas opciones: o unos pseudo-liberales como son los de Ciudadanos o una extrema izquierda como es Podemos... ¿Hay otras "alternativas" con posibilidades? NO... Y es una pena, porque aunque yo tiendo bastante más hacia el color "rojo", me gustaría ver algo con "cara y ojos" por parte de la derecha e incluso de su lado más "extremo". A fin de cuentas, a mí me interesan aquellos que tengan una visión muy amplia del país y que intenten buscar "soluciones" y aquí hago un inciso: Éstas pasan por MEDIDAS que NO gustarían a casi NADIE, ya que NO prevalecerían los intereses propios del egoísmo personal y de los "colores" que más nos gusten, aunque nunca los hayamos "entendido"...* Por cierto, con los abstencionistas NO cuento para NADA y éstos ya cuentan con los "ángeles" y demás parafernalia para "salvarse"... Dicho esto desde el respeto a sus creencias, pero aquí ya me estoy centrando en el VOTAR y lo demás NO me interesa.*
> 
> Saludos.



Me voy a meter un poco con mi tocayo Fernando. Sin ánimo de hacer sangre.

Abstencionistas??? Yo diría realistas.

Qué esperan conseguir votando??? Ahhh pero es que les van a hacer caso a Vds. sus líderes políticos??? Me temo que no. Un secreto: NO TRABAJAN PARA USTEDES.
Ahhh, ya ya...ya comprendo, que esta vez será diferente..que hay gallitos nuevos...ya.

Me temo que no...que estos también tienen sus amos...si, esos que PAGAN Y MANDAN.

La democracia no existe...bueno si, existe como entelequia en sus atolondradas cabecitas de siervo de la gleba.

Para los realistas, se trata de elegir con que meretriz acostarse en el prostíbulo que es este mundo...eso es votar...pero tenemos claro que todas son putas...sigue habiendo gente que cuando una rabiza le dice que "aún es virgen"...van y se lo creen...a pesar de que la barra americana tiene ya 41 años.

Estimado Fernando, su desdén nos la trae al pairo...entretengase viendo si son galgos o podencos, si le place...diversión extraña y fútil para una mente preclara como la suya...si votar sirviese para algo ...no se votaría. Téngalo por seguro. Ellos saben que al ser humano le conquista la ilusión de control.

Mientras los que son como Vds. sean una mayoría, nosotros no podremos hacer nada por desmontar el sistema...y ellos seguirán durmiendo tranquilos en su trono de oro y marfil.

Ustedes son su mejor garantía...su mejor seguro....SU LEGITIMIDAD.

La fiesta de la democracia...fiesta para algunos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 May 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N: "La amabilidad es la forma más segura del desdén." (Heinrich Böll)

¿Los Abstencionistas son "Realistas"? Muy bueno... pero como "CHISTE" y poco más... Y le recuerdo esto de Benjamín Franklin: "La Democracia son dos lobos y una oveja votando sobre qué se va a comer. La Libertad es la oveja armada, impugnando el resultado."

En fin, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, ambos sabemos cómo pensamos al respecto y tenemos las posiciones muy CLARAS: yo seguiré VOTANDO, aunque NO me lo pide el "cuerpo", pero SÍ el sentido del Deber. Y para los que piensan como Vd. ya les dejo sus particulares "angelitos"...

Creo, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, que nuestros comentarios se refieren a determinados posicionamientos y no tienen nada que ver con la relación cordial que mantenemos.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Una muy interesante entrevista a Ángel Laborda... No confundir con "Juan".

- Deuda pública: El mejor ministro de Economía de la democracia ha sido Miguel Boyer. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N: "La amabilidad es la forma más segura del desdén." (Heinrich Böll)
> 
> ¿Los Abstencionistas son "Realistas"? Muy bueno... pero como "CHISTE" y poco más... Y le recuerdo esto de Benjamín Franklin: "La Democracia son dos lobos y una oveja votando sobre qué se va a comer. La Libertad es la oveja armada, impugnando el resultado."
> 
> ...



Cierto esto último. Ya pasé el sarampión, aquella época en la que intentaba convencer de algo a alguno...que inocencia por Dios...como si un alemán con conciencia y sentido común se hubiese puesto a gritar en uno de los mítines del führer en la Alemania de los 30...sin duda le hubieran dado una buena paliza...esa sensación de ser un "extraño entre iguales", creo que me acompañará el resto de mi vida.

El individuo consciente solo tiene un camino, el de la autosuficiencia...no puede hacer nada más. Esa es mi visión.

El sentido del deber... ¿ha leído "Un día de furia" de Reverte??? Si no fuera así, cosa que dudo, le exhorto a que lo lea.

¿¿¿Deber con quién?? ¿¿¿Con qué??? ¿¿¿Para qué???

En el fondo son unos románticos...

La observación diaria de mis paisanos me ha robado hasta eso.

Termino, ya que recurriste a las citas, con una de mis predilectas, y casi casi como empecé (que conste que tu desdén para con "los abstencionistas" lo provocó), con nuestro lupanar dizque nacional:

“Mis vocaciones en la vida siempre fueron ser pianista de una casa de putas o ser político. Y para decir la verdad, no existe gran diferencia entre las dos!”

Harry Truman


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Desafortunada cita con la que acaba su comentario y más viniendo de quién viene... Harry S. Truman: principal impulsor de la creación de la CIA y reconocido MASÓN: 97º Gran Maestre de los Masones de Misuri, 33º Soberano y Gran Inspector General... Vamos, toda una... ¡JOYA!

Y, SÍ, he leído la obra de Reverte -"Un día de Cólera"- y que es uno de mis autores favoritos... por ahí le alabo el gusto.

Por lo demás, siga Vd. pensando como desee, faltaría más, pero de momento el "mango" de lo que sea... lo tendremos los que cumplimos con nuestro Deber de VOTAR y los demás, pues a "TRAGAR", tanto si gusta como si no... Y ese es un hecho objetivo e indiscutible, pero bueno lo dicho: Piense o haga Vd. lo que estime más oportuno y está en su DERECHO...

Un abrazo.


----------



## BRAXTON (1 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Desafortunada cita con la que acaba su comentario y más viniendo de quién viene... Harry S. Truman: principal impulsor de la creación de la CIA y reconocido MASÓN: 97º Gran Maestre de los Masones de Misuri, 33º Soberano y Gran Inspector General... Vamos, toda una... ¡JOYA!
> 
> Y, SÍ, he leído la obra de Reverte -"Un día de Cólera"- y que es uno de mis autores favoritos... por ahí le alabo el gusto.
> 
> ...



Le agradezco la corrección...UN DÍA DE COLERA...muy buen libro...si señor...

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 11:00 ----------

Por cierto, estimado Fernando, tragar tragar...tragamos todos. La diferencia es que Vds., que supuestamente eligen, son los que TIENEN EL DEBER DE RECLAMAR EL CUMPLIMIENTO DE LOS PROGRAMAS QUE VOTAN...

A ver si algún día lo cumplen...

Un saludo afectuoso.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2016 at 11:37 ----------

...y con el permiso del conforero KABYLA...que lo acaba de colgar en el subforo de política...


Viene al pelo...

Cuando la abstención derrotó al consenso - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2016)

Hola, B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Ja,ja,ja,... Efectivamente, amigo mío, TODOS "tragamos" y si no le pregunta a mi "bolsillo"... Por otro lado, qué quiere que "reclame"... si los que yo suelo votar NUNCA han gobernado... Quizás, parcialmente, lo han hecho en mi Comunidad autónoma y tampoco me han "convencido", pero... Verá, B-R-A-X-T-O-N, conoce Vd. a algo parecido a un "anarquista" -"mua"...- que le guste "votar"... Pues, va a ser que NO, pero teniendo en cuenta la deriva en la que se encuentra nuestro país NO tengo más remedio que "mojarme". ¿Servirá para algo? Pues, posiblemente, NO, pero mi "conciencia" quedará más "tranquila"... De todas formas, yo NO intento convencer a NADIE, ni mucho menos, pero ahora mismo a los "abstencionistas" NO suelo tenerlos en cuenta para nada y permita que tenga esa licencia "intelectual"... Ya sabe Vd. que me caracterizo por el respeto a la opinión ajena cuando está bien argumentada y más cuando el conforero me merece mis mayores respetos como el es caso, pero de momento sigo opinando como sigo opinando... En cualquier caso, "esto" NO tiene "solución" tal y como vamos...

Y dejo esto... El "círculo" se sigue "cerrando" ante la inopia de propios y extraños... Y a lo lejos percibo los berridos de los "borregos"...

- Nuevos pasos para censurar la red: gigantes de internet firman código de conducta contra la "radicalización" | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

A este paso, amigo B-R-A-X-T-O-N, ni Vd. ni yo vamos a poder seguir escribiendo lo que pensamos, a no ser que sea "correcto"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (1 Jun 2016)

Al hilo de las armas de "pulso electromagnético" que comentabais el otro día, os dejo para lo que tengáis curiosidad, el enlace a un blog que las explica bastante bien desde el punto de vista técnico, con notas históricas sobre su descubrimiento.

La pizarra de Yuri: El HAARP y la bomba del arco iris: cómo acabar con la civilización moderna en menos de un segundo.

Salu2


----------



## oinoko (1 Jun 2016)

El último articulo del maestro Unai habla de la la importancia de las posiciones de Futuros en el COT para predecir el movimiento de las cotizaciones de los metales en las próximas semanas. El artículo es del domingo pero no lo he visto por aquí.

Metales, desde la óptica del COT | Unai Gaztelumendi

Fernando habla de este asunto con frecuencia, pero es bueno darle un repaso teórico al tema aprovechando el artículo de Unai, por lo determinante que puede llegar a ser en la evolución del precio. Es tremenda la correlación entre las posiciones cortas de los "commercials" (J.P Morgan, Goldman Sach, etc) y la evolución del precio en las semanas siguientes. Evidentemente como es una información que sería de un valor incalculable para el trading si se conociera en tiempo real, retrasan su publicación hasta un limite absurdo en la era de Internet, publicando los Viernes los datos de operaciones realizadas hasta el Martes. Aun así sigue siendo muy útil para intentar optimizar los puntos de entrada a largo.







De momento con la artillería de cortos que tienen los "commercials" este mes de Junio toca bajada segura. Por lo menos hasta que los cortos se reduzcan un buen pico.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (1 Jun 2016)

Estimado B-r-a-x-t-o-n,

La cosa está explicada por activa y por pasiva.

Los sistemas funcionan porque se imponen o porque se votan.
Cuando el sistema ha conseguido imponerse mediante el voto es que éste ha llegado a un grado de sofisticación muy alto y, en este caso, sibilino.

Insisto en utilizar el término sistema porque, al contrario de lo que creen los votantes, no es el elegido a gobernar el que gobierna, sino que es el sistema que lo gobierna a él. Nunca llegará a gobernar "de facto" si el sistema no se lo permite. Llegado este momento las situaciones son cada vez (en la Historia del voto democrático) más esperpénticas y, para los que todavía pensamos que el humor es una forma de lucha, más de partirse de la risa. 

Esto es así, lo diga quien lo diga, contertulio o la Virgen de Fátima. Y digo que es así porque tengo miles de ejemplos, documentados, que lo prueban. No hablo por hablar. Documentados.

La pregunta que yo me hago es ¿por qué sigue habiendo gente que sigue creyendo en este Sistema del voto democrático?

Bueno, pues creo que por la misma razón que el otro día alguien, en un museo de Arte Contemporáneo, colocó unas gafas en el suelo y los visitantes del museo se paraban a mirar las gafas e incluso algunos las fotografiaban y, por supuesto, muchos reflexionaban sobre el sentido de tan curiosa obra de arte.

La contextualización.

Si las gafas estuvieran sobre el banco de una parada de autobús nadie pensaría que es una obra de arte. Pero como las gafas están puestas en un Museo de Arte Contemporáneo pues todo el mundo lo observa con interés, curiosidad e incluso algunos considerarían que si tuvieran 40 mil euros para la causa, la comprarían.

La farsa esta servida, comida y digerida.

Un abrazo solidario.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2016)

SÍ, hoy en día son muchos los que necesitan "GAFAS", incluidos los "abstencionistas" y éstos quizás más que otros...

# oinoko: Yo suelo tocar el tema del COT y más tarde, con un tiempo del que ahora no dispongo, ya me leeré tu aporte y si procede haré algún comentario al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jun 2016)

Mllmm

Enviado desde mi MI 3W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Beto (1 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> Al hilo de las armas de "pulso electromagnético" que comentabais el otro día, os dejo para lo que tengáis curiosidad, el enlace a un blog que las explica bastante bien desde el punto de vista técnico, con notas históricas sobre su descubrimiento.
> 
> La pizarra de Yuri: El HAARP y la bomba del arco iris: cómo acabar con la civilización moderna en menos de un segundo.
> 
> Salu2



Yuri...ilustrisimo ex forero de forocoches....seguramente uno de los mas respetados cuando fc era algo mas serio...


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Jun 2016)

Mm 

Enviado desde mi MI 3W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jun 2016)

Pues, oinoko, me he leído el artículo de Unai y me he quedado igual... NO dice NADA que no se haya comentado por aquí en relación a los Cortos de los Comerciales en el COT y creo que ya avancé que era IMPOSIBLE un alza sostenida viendo el volumen a la "contra" que había ahí... De momento, todo sigue igual... ¿Romperá el Oro su soporte actual a la BAJA? Ahora mismo, yo NO lo veo, pero vete a saber lo que puede suceder durante el mes que acaba de comenzar... En cualquier caso, ya manifesté que, posiblemente, sea en Agosto cuando pegue un "tirón" y que podría adelantarse ligeramente a medida que avanzará el mes de Julio y, eso SÍ, ya dije que partiendo desde el "X" que se diera en Junio. De todas formas, no deja de ser pura "especulación" por mi parte, ya que se vuelve a observar bastante debilidad.

Y respecto a la Plata tiene muy mala pinta y estoy mirando de "reojo" al Cobre... Últimamente, vuelvo a observar su "tradicional" correlación...

Aprovecho para dejar esto...

- El Poder y la manipulación invisible en las democracias occidentales - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Y ya hice referencia sobre esto no hace mucho...

- EEUU diseña un caza espacial que conduciría a una guerra en el espacio - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Realmente, a medida que se van conociendo los "números" el panorama es, francamente, DANTESCO...

- Vozpópuli - Por qué se nos escapa el presente

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- EEUU se prepara para la guerra con China | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

- EEUU ha ocultado su deuda con Arabia Saudí durante más de 40 años | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Global Mints Report Record Silver Coin Sales For 2015 | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Paro: De cómo confundir (y engañar) con las estadísticas de paro. Blogs de Mientras Tanto

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2016)

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...on-rusia-en-contra-de-los-intereses-de-espana

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Jun 2016)

El oro ha pegado un subidón de 27 USD de golpe hace unos instantes.

Sin embargo en EUR sólo han sido 9 (volvemos a lo mismo que comentamos el otro día).

Estoy esperando a ver si alguno de todos esos blogs, "analistas güev" o "ejpertos" da un motivo convincente de por qué ocurre esto.

Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (3 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> - www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...on-rusia-en-contra-de-los-intereses-de-espana
> 
> Saludos.



No se fían de sus aliados- vasallos? Por eso los implican más a fondo para que no puedan escapar?

El problema de ser aliado-vasallo de un poderoso es que llegado el momento te sacrifica si es necesario para que el sobreviva. 

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (3 Jun 2016)

Interesante

Economia frívola (Miquel Puig)


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2016)

Hola, amador: Bueno, la subida de los MPs tiene hoy TODO el sentido del mundo... El dato del empleo estadounidense dado NO puede ser más DEMOLEDOR: 38.000 empleos creados en Mayo vs los 164.000 esperados. Y eso con TODO el "maquillaje" que hay incorporado y que espero analizar cuando reciba los pertinentes informes que lo "desmenucen" y, si se da el caso, ya os enlazaré algo al respecto.

Imagino que Yellen y demás "acólitos" habrán tomado buena nota de algo que vemos muchos: la Economía americana, y la mundial también, se están desacelerando de forma muy ostensible. Y eso vale también para la España del Rajao "triunfador": aquí creamos empleo en Verano y Navidad... y ya no hablemos de la PUTA "calidad" del mismo.

amador, el Índice del Dólar está recibiendo un fuerte varapalo y hace unos minutos caía un -1,58% y que es bastante considerable... Otra cosa es Wall Street que va a su PUTA "OLLA"... El EUR subiendo un +1,71% y SÍ, el Oro andaba por los $1243,45, es decir un +2,54%... Por consiguiente, hoy NO hay tanta "diferencia" y el comportamiento es adecuado a la pésima noticia macro que se ha dado.

NO, con esta explicación bien sencilla de entender, no nos hacen falta "expertos" de ningún blog y, la verdad, amador por aquí no solemos ir mal en nuestros análisis. Simplemente, incorporamos algunos enlaces "metaleros" para "amenizar" un poco el hilo y, además, éste ahora mismo es el único hilo "metalero" referente en el foro, aunque nosotros no nos ceñimos ahí y vamos a nuestra puta "bola"...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (3 Jun 2016)

Miguel Puig -Economía frívola- dijo:


> "...
> 
> A nadie le gusta pagar impuestos, pero no es cierto que lo mejor es que el dinero sea en los bolsillos de los ciudadanos, como repiten los acólitos del PP. *Los impuestos son el precio que pagamos por vivir en una sociedad civilizada,* y una administración pública que no ingresa suficiente debe subir los impuestos o renunciar a servicios públicos. Prometer lo contrario no es ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, sino irresponsabilidad, porque los déficit de hoy son los recortes de mañana."



Es evidente, pero ojo pq tiene truco. Un sistema educativo que quizás no requiera más dinero y sí más reformas, o partidas que llevan años invirtiéndose sin resultados aparentes (p.e. el otro día ví la partida para lucha contra la VG, y ateniéndonos a los resultados -apenas han variado los indices en los últimos 10 años- ha resultado dinero ¿¿perdido??... ejem...) , implica que esa frase requiera "cogerse con pinzas" de según quien la diga.

Pero me ha gustado el histórico de incremento de deuda de EE.UU


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Bueno, la subida de los MPs tiene hoy TODO el sentido del mundo... El dato del empleo estadounidense dado NO puede ser más DEMOLEDOR: 38.000 empleos creados en Mayo vs los 164.000 esperados. Y eso con TODO el "maquillaje" que hay incorporado y que espero analizar cuando reciba los pertinentes informes que lo "desmenucen" y, si se da el caso, ya os enlazaré algo al respecto.
> 
> Imagino que Yellen y demás "acólitos" habrán tomado buena nota de algo que vemos muchos: la Economía americana, y la mundial también, se están desacelerando de forma muy ostensible. Y eso vale también para la España del Rajao "triunfador": aquí creamos empleo en Verano y Navidad... y ya no hablemos de la PUTA "calidad" del mismo.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaa

Joder, que grande! Entre tanta "puta" solo me queda decirte:

DE PUTA MADRE!

Gracias, me has dado el momento alegre del dia! Por aqui ya Cerca de ir al "puto" catre 

Abrazos!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: :XX::XX::XX:... Me alegro que te haya gustado el comentario, pero claro cada día nos crecen más los HIJOS DE PUTA por metro cuadrado y es difícil sustraerse a esas referencias tan "cotidianas"...

Y que tengas dulces sueños... "Cada mochuelo a su olivo y cada puta a su rincón." (Anónimo)

De momento, es llevadero mientras no nos invadan nuestros "rincones"... porque sino SÍ que nos cagaremos en la PUTA MADRE de algunos "pollos" que están creciendo y nos están rodeando...ienso:

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2016 at 21:20 ----------

Interesante...

- oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: The Structure of Collapse: 2016-2019

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (3 Jun 2016)

Fernando se va a acostar hoy hecho todo un poeta.

¿¿Rafael Alberti?? Buah... un principiante!!


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jun 2016)

Je,je,je... nekcab: Yo SIEMPRE tomé partido por D. Francisco de Quevedo vs "Gongorilla"...

Y dejo esto... y sobre lo que comentamos por el hilo hace muy poco...

- Rusia responde a la OTAN con vectores hipersónicos | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Vidar (3 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Je,je,je... nekcab: *Yo SIEMPRE tomé partido por D. Francisco de Quevedo vs "Gongorilla"...
> *
> Y dejo esto... y sobre lo que comentamos por el hilo hace muy poco...
> 
> ...



sayón y escriba ienso:


----------



## amador (3 Jun 2016)

Bueno, parece que la sociedad tendrá que irse acostumbrando a lo que se ha dado en llamar "La Nueva Normalidad" (la nueva PUTA normalidad  )

Como dice Niño Becerra, las revoluciones ya no están de moda. Lo de Francia ya veremos que tarda en desinflarse ...

Aquí volverá a gobernar el Rajao con el apoyo de C's y el mirar para otro lado de PSOE.

Será una legislatura corta por el malestar (un par de años) y a la siguiente ya saldrá "Unidos Podemos" tras el descalabro del PSOE (como le pasó al PASOK).

UP entonces hará lo mismo que Syriza, más recortes bajo la amenaza de la Troika de no refinanciarnos la deuda. Similar a lo que pasó en Grecia.

Buen fin de semana.






fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amador: Bueno, la subida de los MPs tiene hoy TODO el sentido del mundo... El dato del empleo estadounidense dado NO puede ser más DEMOLEDOR: 38.000 empleos creados en Mayo vs los 164.000 esperados. Y eso con TODO el "maquillaje" que hay incorporado y que espero analizar cuando reciba los pertinentes informes que lo "desmenucen" y, si se da el caso, ya os enlazaré algo al respecto.
> 
> Imagino que Yellen y demás "acólitos" habrán tomado buena nota de algo que vemos muchos: la Economía americana, y la mundial también, se están desacelerando de forma muy ostensible. Y eso vale también para la España del Rajao "triunfador": aquí creamos empleo en Verano y Navidad... y ya no hablemos de la PUTA "calidad" del mismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

¡A buenas horas mangas verdes!

- Rebelion. El FMI admite que el neoliberalismo es un fracaso

Y algo de esto ya insinuaba ayer en uno de mis comentarios...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/06/03/the-us-may-have-actually-lost-jobs-in-may-economist-says.html

Por cierto, curiosa la referencia a "izquierdista" que hacen del comentarista en el medio de comunicación y que se encuentra más allá de lo que consideramos Derecha, aquí y allá... Además, "Izquierdista" en EE.UU. me suena a "chino"... ¡Ah! es que NO había caído: cualquier economista/analista que se salga de la "norma" es tachado así por Wall Street...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Excelente artículo el que os enlazo y merece la pena que tengáis en cuenta lo que aquí "aconsejamos": si hay un "pequeño excedente", pues vale la pena dedicarlo a POSEER MPs FÍSICOS. Sin "prisas" de ningún tipo y sobre todo con un afán "preventivo" y si "no pasa nada", pues nada se deja en "herencia" y "punto pelota"... Lo malo es que parece que se van a necesitar a futuro... porque ahora estamos en época de "Reyes de Magos" y se promete lo que no se va a poder cumplir de ninguna de las maneras, al menos mientras sigamos las "reglas" impuestas por Alemania y Bruselas, por no hablar ya del "Imperio"... A ver si se entera el IMBÉCIL del Rajao: ¿Bajar impuestos? Hay que tener CARADURA y algo más (HdP) para ignorar el déficit actual y cómo están esperando los distintos "vampiros" a que pasen las elecciones para echarse a nuestro cuello y digo bien: al NUESTRO y NO al de los HdP que "dirigen" (¿?) los destinos de nuestra nación... que dan ASCO y NAUSEAS.

- https://srsroccoreport.com/as-the-markets-begin-to-crack-investors-need-to-see-these-two-charts

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2016)

*Fernando* estamos en época de aprovecharnos de la situación "privilegiada" en la que estamos. Y el que no quiera verlo, pues espero que no tenga que pagar en un tiempo las consecuencias del pasotismo cultural económico.

Hay muchos modos de tratar de preservar el patrimonio, renta fija, renta variable, sector inmobiliario, divisas, efectivo...sin embargo todo lo dicho anteriormente es expropiable de modo rápido y eficaz por cualquier gobierno que lo precise.

Siempre recuerdo el caso reciente de Chipre, y lo que esta sucediendo en Grecia...no, no estamos hablando de Nigeria, ni de Sierra Leona...son nuestros vecinos, y no nos consideremos mejores que ellos, por mucho que nos lo intentemos creer.

Como bien dices, guardar un poco de oro por lo que pueda pasar (digo oro, pero me refiero a metales preciosos, incluso gemas el que entienda de eso), es de los pocos medios que ahora mismo poseemos para asegurarnos un auténtico refugio de valor.

Imaginad que en unos meses el € se corrompe por la huida de varios países clave, y se devalúa enormemente frente el $, que es la referencia para el oro y casi todo...mirad lo que ha sucedido en Rusia, o media Latinoamérica ... si hubiera atesorado al menos un 25% de metales, su poder adquisitivo respecto al $, no se hubiera mermado enormemente.

¿Pueden expropiarnos el oro?, claro, también pueden sacarnos los ojos, y violar a nuestras mujeres, y el que lo ponga en duda es un soñador, sin embargo el ser humano es vago por naturaleza, y primero arrebatará lo fácil en caso de precisarlo...Ya lo está haciendo de manera directa aumentando la presión fiscal sobre todos y cada uno de nosotros (por muy libres que nos creamos)

¿Por que somos privilegiados?...pues lo somos por que quién más y quien menos que pulula por este foro, puede permitirse de vez en cuando sumar algunos gramos de metales a su ajuar particular, algo que muchos países tiene prohibido por ley, y otros muchos más por carencia de poder adquisitivo o de una divisa equiparable al rey $.

Pensad en un brasileño de a pie, lo que le costaría adquirir una onza de oro respecto a su renta per cápita, o un venezolano, marroquí, somalí, congoleño,o un nepalí...de momento aún podemos dejar un legado cultural y quizá de oro...¿mañana?...espero que sí, pero no pondré la mano en el fuego.

Buena tarde a todos, y buen fin de semana.


----------



## frisch (4 Jun 2016)

Un muy interesante artículo de Oliver Stone (el cineasta) y Peter Kuznick sobre el bombardeo de Hiroshima y Nagasaki ahora que el presidente del País sin Nombre ha hecho la visita comercial al país esclavo y soltar una de _We are the World, We are the People_ con unas lagrimillas de por medio.

Artículo original en inglés

Bombing Hiroshima changed the world, but it didn&apos;t end WWII - LA Times

Traducción al francés

Hiroshima, pourquoi ?


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Para "complementar" tu comentario, recupero un viejo artículo y que nos explica la situación vivida en la Argentina... y lo bien que sirvieron los MPs para aquellos afortunados que los poseyeron e insisto en lo del "FÍSICO"...

- ¿Qué tipo de oro y plata comprar en caso de colapso económico?

Respecto a las piedras preciosas o semi, pues yo NO las aconsejo. Sólo son aptas para auténticos expertos y ahí SÍ que es fácil que te den gato por liebre...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jun 2016)

Desde luego, para mí Maduro es un IMPRESENTABLE, pero en el tema de Venezuela hay que ver TODO lo que hay alrededor de ese país... y me refiero a la habitual injerencia de los HdP del "Imperio" en todo aquello que intente escapar a su control. Leyendo el documento enlazado se entienden MUCHAS de las cosas que están sucediendo allí...

- Operación Venezuela Freedom-2

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (5 Jun 2016)

Con la esclavitud llegará el pleno empleo | elplural.com

En este informe también se advierte de la baja cualificacion de los directivos de las empresas españolas. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: De entrada, estos HIJOS DE PERRA que reparten recetas sobre "fexibilización laboral" deberían aplicárselas ellos PRIMERO y máxime teniendo en cuenta la ineficacia demostrada a lo largo de varias décadas. Además, ¿para qué coño sirve el BdE? Si la política monetaria viene desde el exterior y desde una institución anti-democrática (¿quién la ha "elegido"?) que encima no rinde cuentas a NADIE y, obviamente, me estoy refiriendo al BCE...

¿Rossell? Todo un EJEMPLO de lo que NO debe ser un empresario... A estos HdP que quieren repartir más la miseria les deseo los mayores males posibles y que los vivan conscientemente.... Si estuviéramos en el Viejo Oeste, nada me daría más gusto que aplicar la "Ley de Lynch" a semejantes SINVERGÜENZAS... De todas formas, todavía tengo esperanzas de que la "LEY" (la que sea...) les alcance...

En cualquier caso, harían bien en concienciar a la "borregada" que deberán aplicar "espirituales negros" al trabajo, más que nada para hacerlo más "llevadero"... Eso y el "cuenco de arroz"...

- Aretha Franklin: Oh Happy Day - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## amador (5 Jun 2016)

No es la primera vez que Santiago Niño Becerra cuestiona el oro como valor refugio. 

Hoy publica esto en su columna diaria.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Oro

Salu2


----------



## Pedernal (5 Jun 2016)

Yo creo que el BdE no ha desaparecido para que una vez estén los estados miembros europeos, suficientemente desangrados, la vuelta a sus respectivas monedas sea más sencilla... Si de verdad la integración en la moneda única y la Union hubiera sido sincera y con ánimo de unir a los europeos, los respectivos bancos nacionales tendrían que haber desaparecido y sólo existir el BCE. Tampoco estoy opinando nada nuevo que no se haya dicho antes por aquí.
Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> No es la primera vez que Santiago Niño Becerra cuestiona el oro como valor refugio.
> 
> Hoy publica esto en su columna diaria.
> 
> ...



Muy acertado don Santiago...sobre todo cuando habla de cataclismos y oro, y de su "inutilidad"

Cuando tras el cataclismo pueda comprarme 4 gallinas, dos cabras, un arma y munición usando 10 onzas de oro, le recordaré, sobre todo sabiendo que quizá Vd. intente hacer la misma operación financiera con billetes republicanos, sestercios de bronce, o quizá euros extintos...

¡valor refugio es eso don Santiago!...economía de subsistencia, precariedad, y supervivencia.

*pedernal*, no sé si lo afirmas en serio o no...pero los tiros, a pesar de que no me gusten, quizá vayan por ahí, y la FED, estará frotándose las manos deseosa de verlo...con 4$ comprarán media Europa.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Will.Wallace (5 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> ¡A buenas horas mangas verdes!
> 
> ...



El "Neoliberalismo es no-liberalismo".

Otro punto de vista: 
Juan Ramón Rallo - ¿Es el neoliberalismo la raíz de todos nuestros problemas? - Libre Mercado


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Ya conocemos la opinión retrograda que tiene el Sr. Niño Becerra en relación al Oro, pero no pasa nada si esa es su opinión personal... Ahora bien, si tenemos en cuenta que este individuo enseña Economía, me parece impresentable lo que comenta y que demuestra un amplio desconocimiento de la Historia económica: hay que ser un auténtico "indocumentado" para realizar las afirmaciones que realiza...

- El Oro ha sido valor "refugio" desde hace miles de años y sigue siéndolo hoy en día... A ver si este "pájaro" se entera de cómo está el mundo...

- ¿Sobre oferta de Oro en una situación caótica? NI PUTA IDEA... Precisamente, en esas situaciones es cuando el Oro es más escaso y más valorado. ¿O este "pollo" se piensa que la gente tiene Oro como si fueran garbanzos?

- Y el ejemplo que pone de la II WW... para DESCOJONARSE. Lo dicho: Ahora ya no sé si este hombre sabe de Economía, pero lo que tengo CLARO es que de Historia económica NI PAJOLERA IDEA...

# Will.Wallace: Bienvenido al hilo y respecto a lo que comenta: ¿Cuándo yo he afirmado que el Liberalismo sea lo mismo que el Neoliberalismo? Que no me guste el Liberalismo económico, NO quiere decir que no sepa diferenciar, a fin de cuentas el Neoliberalismo es tan enemigo de los Liberales como de otras "tendencias" o "colores". Ahí, en el Neoliberalismo, sólo importa la PASTA y NADA más... Es más, su pretensión es la pura ESCLAVIZACIÓN de unos y otros, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.


----------



## Will.Wallace (5 Jun 2016)

Gracias Fernandojcg, nunca he dicho que usted no sepa el significado de nada.
Enlacé el articulo ya que mucha gente hoy en día, que no usted, confunde los términos e incluso trata de mezclarlos con fines políticos.

Un saludo


----------



## amador (5 Jun 2016)

Este bloguero, especialista en Geología y Minería tiene una visión diferente sobre la manipulación del precio del oro.

Pone unos gráficos interesantes relacionándolo por el petróleo.

Según él, el oro está manipulado al alza en vez de a la baja y está sobrevalorado.

78. El precio del oro hoy y en los últimos 115 años. | Blog Aterrageo

Salu2


----------



## Otgermous (5 Jun 2016)

Tampoco te lo tomes así, fernando. Es evidente que no es más que otro "gatekeeper" como les llaman en EEUU.
Sin contar con las tonterías que dice, sólo hay que ver la enorme exposición mediática con la que cuenta o su empleo en la Universitat Ramón Llull para ir atando cabos.
Por mi parte me gusta ver que diga estas cosas, porque es otra pieza del rompecabezas que encaja perfectamente con todo lo demás, minimizando así las posibilidades de sacar conclusiones erróneas.
Seguid con este gran post que le dais mil patadas a cualquier cosa que este peón de la élite diga.


----------



## amador (5 Jun 2016)

Se me olvidó comentar que el bloguero confunde la onza normal con la troy en una mención que hace en el análsisis, cosa que a priori es raro que cometiera un gran especialista en metales preciosos.




amador dijo:


> Este bloguero, especialista en Geología y Minería tiene una visión diferente sobre la manipulación del precio del oro.
> 
> Pone unos gráficos interesantes relacionándolo por el petróleo.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Will.Wallace: Disculpe por haberle malinterpretado.

# amador: El artículo que enlazas es interesante y ya me lo leeré con más detenimiento. En principio, el autor "patina" en bastantes cuestiones: por ejemplo, ¿Cuánto no se ha devaluado el Dólar desde la abolición del Patrón Oro en 1971? Y respecto al Oro vs Crudo, ¿No será que el segundo está "barato"? Y todos conocemos los motivos: se conoce como Oferta y Demanda...

De todas formas, el Oro NO es un commoditie al uso y considerarla como tal es un gran error: ¿Qué otra Materia Prima tiene la consideración monetaria de "Core Tier One"?, es decir como un activo AAA y con una GRAN VENTAJA: su nota no puede ser emitida por ninguna agencia de calificación... Y ese es mi ¡Touché! particular a este "experto"... que parece desconocer lo que tiene "VALOR" intrínseco, aunque no sé si entendería esto último.

Respecto al ratio Oro vs Petróleo es algo muy volátil para aquellos que nos dedicamos a estudiar distintas pautas y una de ellas es ésta. Es más, en este hilo lo he comentado en diferentes ocasiones. Fíjate, amador, si es volátil, que en Enero de este año marcaba 39,15 y el Viernes cerró en 25,51... En fin, cuando pretendemos hacer un estudio "serio" debemos tener unos criterios basados en series de largo plazo y que, en principio, no observo en lo que he leído, aunque realmente el artículo me ha interesado y, cuando disponga de tiempo, le dedicaré más atención. De momento, en el Dólar, Oro y Crudo DISIENTO TOTALMENTE del autor.

# Otgermous: Es que ES para ponerle unas "Orejas de Burro" al flamante "economista" de Niño Becerra. Ilustremos un poco y que es GRATIS: Durante la II WW, Suiza se convirtió en la principal plataforma del comercio del Oro en Europa. El país neutral compró Oro por valor de 1.800 millones de Francos a los aliados. Y por 1.300 millones de Francos a las Potencias del Eje (Alemania, Italia y Japón). Dos tercios de estas adquisiciones se resguardaron en las arcas del Banco Nacional de Suiza. Atacada por las potencias vencedoras por estas transacciones, Suiza se vio obligada en 1946 a indemnizar a los EE.UU., UK y Francia con un lote de Oro con un valor de 250 millones de Francos...

Por cierto, sería interesante conocer cómo fue contabilizado este Oro por los "vencedores" y, sobre todo, dónde fue... ¡Ah! y me he referido a los Estados que realizaron transacciones con Suiza y me dejo en el "tintero" algo bastante importante: los PARTICULARES...

Y cierro el "Libro de P....."

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Jun 2016)

El artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo es muy interesante porque da una definición currada de lo que es el neoliberalismo. Yo me lo he guardado en mi sección de "artículos a releer".
Se agradece el enlace.

No sé, en nuestra piel de toro, hubo una época en la que ser liberal era una forma de lucha contra el statu quo. Pío Baroja y muchos de la generación del 98.

Lo que ocurre es que hoy en día la prostitución de los términos es tal que uno se queda patidifuso.

_Amigos_ en Facebook
_Comunicación_ en WhatsApp
_Reacción_ en Twitter

_Edito_: Por cierto ¿cuál es la diferencia entre una catástrofe natural en Bangladesh por inundaciones y una catástrofe natural, por inundaciones, en Francia (como ocurre ahora)?

Pues que en Bangladesh, cuando las aguas decrecen aparecen cadáveres y en Las Galias, electrodomésticos.

Y lo llaman, igualmente, catástrofe.


----------



## LIMONCIO (5 Jun 2016)

Os sigo con interes, a ver si aprendo algo...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Vickman: Aquí, en este hilo, siempre se aprende algo... Y bienvenido al mismo.

Y os dejo otro artículo sobre el Oro y la II WW y me reitero en lo dicho: el Sr. Niño Becerra NO tiene NI PAJOLERA IDEA de Historia económica...

- Las tres cuartas partes del oro comprado por Franco a Alemania provenían del expolio nazi | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Por cierto, quién COJONES eran los americanos para reclamarnos el Oro, ya fuera de procedencia Nazi o del Cotolengo... ¡Ya! para robarlo a su vez y es que los anglosajones siempre han tenido un ADN PIRATA...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2016 at 23:30 ----------

 Edito: Y os dejo también el último COT publicado. Habrá que esperar al de la próxima semana, pero la "dimensión" de los Cortos de los Comerciales sigue siendo BRUTAL...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - June 3, 2016

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## kikepm (6 Jun 2016)

Will.Wallace dijo:


> El "Neoliberalismo es no-liberalismo".
> 
> Otro punto de vista:
> Juan Ramón Rallo - ¿Es el neoliberalismo la raíz de todos nuestros problemas? - Libre Mercado




Sin haber leido aún el artículo de Rallo. es obvio que el término neoliberal solo es usado por sus críticos, de una forma espurea, para atacar al liberalismo, sin aludir a sus principios, ya que su posición argumental es inexpugnable.

Es la forma que han encontrado los detractores del liberalismo para difamarlo, sin entrar a criticar principios (que principio liberal sería posible criticar? ninguno, obviamente), sino desvirtuándolo y mintiendo, no necesariamente de forma deliberada, sobre lo que el liberalismo defiende, sus principios, sus argumentos.


Resumiendo mucho, el liberalismo es un movimiento con un origen *revolucionario*, cuyo fin es alcanzar la prosperidad y la igualdad (no formal) entre todos los hombres, por medio de la democracia política y la libertad.

Toda crítica al liberalismo en cualquiera de sus formas hace hincapié en mentir acerca de alguno de estos aspectos.


Ya para terminar. No conozco a nadie entre los críticos del liberalismo que haya leido una sola obra liberal. Es muy típico, por ejemplo, difamar a Mises sin siquiera haber leido un artículo suyo, no digamos ya la Acción Humana, obra cumbre del pensamiento filosófico de todos los tiempos.

Se le ha acusado de miles de insensateces y sin embargo ninguno de sus críticos jamás leyó una línea suya.


----------



## Mazaldeck (6 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: Para "complementar" tu comentario, recupero un viejo artículo y que nos explica la situación vivida en la Argentina... y lo bien que sirvieron los MPs para aquellos afortunados que los poseyeron e insisto en lo del "FÍSICO"...
> 
> - ¿Qué tipo de oro y plata comprar en caso de colapso económico?
> 
> ...



El link defrauda un poco... me esperaba que se extendiera un poco más :

Resumen: 

-Los MP te pueden servir como reserva de valor.
-Para huir del país lo mejor es unas onzas de oro escondidas (la plata pesa y ocupa mucho).
-Si te quedas en un país colapsado las onzas de oro llaman demasiado la atención y eso no interesa, mejor tener alianzas de matrimonio para comerciar.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# kikepm: Hombre, tampoco "generalices" y creo haberte demostrado en varias ocasiones que yo SÍ me he leído obras de autores liberales y también te he criticado el Liberalismo ARGUMENTANDO desde mi particular visión del mismo, por tanto subjetiva, pero bueno estoy en mi derecho... ¿No? Eso no quita para que tengas razón en que se suelen confundir Liberalismo y Neoliberalismo y NO tienen NADA que ver entre sí, pero para NADA, y ya sabes que es muy propio de nuestro país opinar y hablar de distintas materias desde el pleno desconocimiento... 

# cegador: El artículo que anexé era un "complemento" a un comentario de paketazo y, por otra parte, es digamos un resumen de la opinión de Fernando "Fergal" Aguirre y ya miraré de enlazaros algo de él... en cuanto tenga tiempo para dedicar a ello. De todas formas, cegador, lo que se comenta ahí es un "mantra" que solemos repetir periódicamente por este hilo, por consiguiente el artículo no dice nada que ya no se sepa por aquí.

Respecto a tu resumen, matizaré lo siguiente:

- Los MPs SON -vamos más allá de "pueden"...- "valor refugio". Esa es una constatación histórica y que no ofrece discusión posible. Otra cosa es si el producto nos convence en ese "formato" o no.

- El Oro SIEMPRE ha sido más "manejable" y, por tanto, más fácil de movilizar. Ahora bien, para "huir" del país hay que tener en cuenta que ya NO es tan fácil evadir los sistemas de seguridad y control que se efectúan en los distintos países, máxime si se activan determinadas "medidas".

Sin embargo, si no va a haber la opción de "huir", y se pueden dar muchas circunstancias para ello, la Plata es un "refugio" natural mucho más seguro que el Oro, y de ahí que SIEMPRE aconseje la conveniencia de poseer ambos MPs. La "proporción" de los mismos lo dejo a la consideración de cada cual.

- SIEMPRE hay ocasiones, antes de que el "colapso" se extreme, de sacarse las Onzas de Oro y buscar "intercambios" más interesantes en esas situaciones. Yo creo que hay que tener diferentes "formatos", pero primando el "pequeño" y en monedas reconocibles (Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc.). Además, también es algo que SIEMPRE he aconsejado/recomendado e incluso he hecho comentarios muy amplios explicando los motivos desde distintas "vertientes"... Y el Oro, Oro ES, de manera que los "formatos" más comunes (anillos, cadenas, etc.) despiertan menos "sospechas" y son más aceptados, pero hablamos de situaciones muy "extremas" como puede ser el caso actual de Venezuela y también de Ucrania... Lo digo porque de éste último país NADIE se acuerda en los mass mierda, pero está bastante peor que Venezuela en muchos sentidos y la guerra "ignorada" es uno de ellos.

Por cierto, cegador, aprovecho para recordar que existe otra "forma" de acumular Oro y es crear y reciclar una Despensa de cierta entidad, además de priorizar elementos de uso cotidiano... En un momento dado, puede ser más importante tener asegurados unos meses de sustento que unas "moneditas" de MPs, pero hay que tener de TODO aquello que pueda ayudarnos en los primeros momentos, más tarde me temo que casi nada sirve ya... Bueno, quizás, otro tipos de "metales", aunque ese es un mundo nada deseable y que no merece ser vivido.

Y dejo esto sobre el BdE y que recoge aspectos de lo que comentaba ayer...

- Vozpópuli - Gobernador BE: dedíquese a supervisar bien

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (6 Jun 2016)

Aunque se ha comentado en el foro los riesgos de los ETF, ya me recomendó Fernando que no invirtiera y lo hice; quiero añadir algo que comentaba Spock hace dos días y que tal vez no sea conocido. Dice Spock que en el folleto del GDXJ y GDX se indica que un 33% del ETF lo tiene la banca mediante un contrato de préstamos de valores que ofrece comocolateral bonos del gobierno De EEUU, es decir la garantía son los bonos.

Parece ser que además estos prestamistas, la banca, vuelven a prestar los mismos valores a otros bancos.


Spock también indica que está a punto de llegar “el colapso”, una ruptura sistémica provocada por los derivados que arrastraría a los mercados de deuda pública; en ese escenario el banco no podría devolver ese 33% y acabarían con que se ejecutaría la garantía de los bonos del gobierno con lo que el ETF sufriría una enorme pérdida independenmente del valor de las mineras que conforman el ETF


----------



## BRAXTON (6 Jun 2016)

Buenos días tocayo...

Creo que el Profesor Niño a veces desbarra, en el tema del oro y en otros también...como en su determinismo patológico. Como si todos los estados a estas horas estuviéramos en la misma casilla...en las mismas condiciones, para afrontar el devenir amargo de los acontecimientos.

Y creo, humildemente lo digo, que no tiene mucha idea de lo que habla ...ni siquiera de las características intrínsecas del oro...

Les deseo un excelente lunes.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... Bueno, quizás, otro tipos de "metales", aunque ese es un mundo nada deseable y que no merece ser vivido.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Asi es. Al final, en esa tesitura, CO (coche en garaje) or un lingotazo de zumo de manzana con NaCN, y al P... y eterno catre.

Con la actual deformacion monstruosa de valores, parece que nos encontraremos en la famosa carretera de Chris Rea mas pronto que tarde.

Saludos

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 09:24 ----------

Os dejo este articulo publicado hoy relacionado con el libro "The Fourth Turning: An American Prophecy - What the Cycles of History Tell Us About America's Next Rendezvous with Destiny" de William Strauss, escrito en 1997.

You Are Here, the Next Fourth Turning, No More Room to Increase Leverage :: The Market Oracle ::

Algunas frases:

- The people are collectively revolting against the existing social order as they are finally realizing they have been used and abused by the ruling oligarchy as pawns in their game of world domination. /*Creo que todavia estamos en fase corderil, pero todo llegara*/

- There is no more room to increase leverage. Americans are up to their eyeballs in mortgage, credit card, auto loan, and student loan debt ($17.4 trillion). Corporations are stuffed with record levels of debt ($14 trillion) they used to buy back their stock at all-time high prices. State and local governments are drowning in trillions of debt and unfunded pension liabilities. The Federal government is $19.3 trillion in debt, with unfunded entitlement liabilities exceeding $200 trillion.

- The Wall Street banks are zombies sustained by 0% interest rates and accounting fraud.

- We are in the midst of a Greater Depression, with the most trying times still ahead. Fourth Turnings never de-intensify. They intensify into a chaotic whirlwind, where the future of our civilization hangs in the balance. The climax of this play is a long way off. The election of Trump in November will trigger the transformational change that always happens during a Fourth Turning. An ill wind is beginning to blow. You can't avoid the coming storm, but you can mentally and physically prepare. Our choices will make a difference.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Cada uno es muy libre de colocar su dinero en lo que estime más conveniente, pero también es muy "sano" saber dónde lo mete... Más que nada para que si nos pilla el "toro" luego NO tomemos una postura "victimista"...

¿Spock? Es un buen analista, pero qué quieres que te diga: no es superior, ni mucho menos, a paketazo, "menda lerenda" y muchos otros que nos movemos por aquí. ¿Sabes cuál es la diferencia? En mi caso, yo no vivo de "esto" (los MPs) y tengo los suficientes conocimientos y experiencia para saber por dónde pueden ir los "tiros"... Creo que es algo que está más que demostrado en este hilo. Lo que sucede es que cada vez creo menos en la "inversión" y, por eso mismo, no suelo recomendar activos más que en momentos "puntuales"... pero en el caso de Spock, éste ando muy atrasado respecto a mí en cuanto a la recomendación a entrar en las mineras "oreras" y escrito ESTÁ...

# JohnGalt: Interesante aporte y que me leeré esta noche/madrugada con más tranquilidad... Je,je,je... Hay "opciones" menos dolorosas para irse al ¿puto? y eterno catre... Por ejemplo, se conocen sobredosis de determinadas sustancias que producen un eterno sueño e indoloro y en ocasiones me han preguntado al respecto, pero está claro que no lo voy a comentar por aquí. Últimamente, tengo los "galgos" intentando pillarme en un "renuncio", pero de momento lo llevan claro... La Suerte de haber leído a Quevedo y a otros autores similares.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Aunque se ha comentado en el foro los riesgos de los ETF, ya me recomendó Fernando que no invirtiera y lo hice; quiero añadir algo que comentaba Spock hace dos días y que tal vez no sea conocido. Dice Spock que en el folleto del GDXJ y GDX se indica que un 33% del ETF lo tiene la banca mediante un contrato de préstamos de valores que ofrece comocolateral bonos del gobierno De EEUU, es decir la garantía son los bonos.
> 
> Parece ser que además estos prestamistas, la banca, vuelven a prestar los mismos valores a otros bancos.
> 
> ...



Todo puede pasar en los mercados, sobre todo en los de derivados y como no, los ETF, que para mi son una gran montaña de mierda respaldada por una pirámide de inversores que no han rascado lo suficiente en un producto, o simplemente por fondos que crean los propios emisores de ETF bajo su gestión, para abaratas costos a la hora de colocar la inversión de sus clientes (ahorro en comisiones)

Viene a ser como los fondos gestionados y creados por bancos y las antiguas cajas de ahorros, ellos guisaban y ellos comían pagando con el propio ahorro del siguiente inversor al que se quisiera salir del mismo.

Si mañana todos los inversores, pongamos como ejemplo de un ETF inverso subyugado al dow jones, se quisieran salir , y el dow bajase un 50%, ¿creéis que se vería reflejada un subida del 50% en el ETF cuando todos se salieran del mismo?...es evidente que no, pues las garantías no cubren ni el 5% de la mayoría de ETF...no por nada, si no por que no se les exige más. 

Además hay ETF decentes, y ETF mierda absoluta, aquí se comentaron varios en su día, sobre todo relacionados con oro y petróleo, y se concluyó que nada de ETF para muy largo plazo (más de 1 año), lo ideal es pillarlos para semanas o como mucho unos pocos meses (y solo los decentes), los que pierden mucho aceite por el camino respecto al subyacente, ni tocarlos con un palo.

Por cierto, yo sigo con mi inversión física en oro, y si quisiera recomprarla de nuevo al precio actual me saldría un pico más cara...¡joder!, parece que de momento tan mala no es la inversión como tal, y reitero que mi objetivo no es desinvertir en oro, pero de tener que hacerlo, la cosa no me pintaría tan mal...y supongo que a la mayoría de vosotros tampoco...¿verdad?...y esa tranquilidad por las noches, no os la dará ningún gestor de fondos, ni banquero, por muy amigos que sean.

Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> La Suerte de haber leído a Quevedo y a otros autores similares.
> 
> Saludos.



jejejeje

Imaginate que te hubiera dado por Gustavo Adolfo Becquer... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

:XX::XX::XX::XX:... ¡Que "mala leche" tienes! :XX::XX::XX:... Me has recordado a mi juventud, cuando en una clase de Literatura, mi profesor me preguntó qué opinión tenía del Romanticismo y mi respuesta fue: "Es una Gilipollez"...:no: Bueno, a mí profesor le gustó mi respuesta y me dio la "razón"...

NO, JohnGalt, no tengo la "piel fina" y SÍ muy "curtida", de manera que es muy difícil que lea algo que esté en la línea "romántica". Tampoco es una crítica, ya que entiendo que es muy respetable quienes gusten de ese tipo de Literatura.

Un abrazo, amigo...)


----------



## amtt (6 Jun 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos.

Como siempre un placer leeros.

Quería deciros q en un momento dado q haya q sacar el oro del país o por alguna frontera q el oro se puede disolver en ácido o también se podría sacar en forma de polvo para después en su destino volverlo al estádo de sólido, la única pega es q ya no sería una moneda sería una pepita pero a unas malas se podría pasar sin llamar la atencion.

En Suiza han dicho q no a los 2200 euros no?no he visto ningún comentario o se me ha pasado.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Jun 2016)

amtt dijo:


> En Suiza han dicho q no a los 2200 euros no?no he visto ningún comentario o se me ha pasado.
> 
> Un saludo a todos




Swiss reject universal basic income in public referendum | TechCrunch


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Swiss reject universal basic income in public referendum | TechCrunch



Y aun hay quienes se preguntan por que somos tan diferentes de los helvéticos. ¡manda huevos!, aquí hacen un referendum similar y fijo que salía igualito que allí...pero fijo, fijo.

Buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (6 Jun 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> Como siempre un placer leeros.
> 
> ...




Uf, ese ácido que comentas se llama "agua regia" y aún así haría falta una cantidad enorme de ácido para disolver una moneda de una onza. No se decir la cantidad pero seguramente mucho...
Alguien tendría que hacer la prueba!!
Quién se anima?

Un saludo


----------



## amtt (6 Jun 2016)

Una cantidad enorme? Con tres mililitros de un ácido y 1 mililitro del otro ácido disuelves un gramo.osea q para una onza con 100 mililitros de uno y 31 mililitros del otro ácido disuelves una onza.y con tres litros y uno del otro disuelves un kilo.y hablo con conocimiento de causa.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Como decía esta mañana el conforero B-R-A-X-T-O-N, la situación actual es muy diferente en los distintos países. Por tanto, NO es nada "extraño" el resultado de la votación en Suiza... Y ahora mismo, y tal como vamos en España y casi en todo el mundo, pues NO veo muchas alternativas a la RBU, aunque eso SÍ habría que estudiarse muy bien cómo y a quién se concede. En cualquier caso, paketazo, si yo estuviera en una situación "extrema" y no tuviera otra opción, pues la RBU me la obtendría yo por mí "cuenta"... a lo "Curro Jiménez". Huevos y "preparación" me sobrán, así que cuando opinamos sobre según qué cosas debemos tener en cuenta todas las derivaciones que pueden darse.

# amtt: ¡Joder! no seas tan "animal"... De SIEMPRE se han podido burlar los controles de fronteras, pero claro obviando las salidas "oficiales"... Se pueden cruzar campo a través, por las montañas y tú hasta lo tienes más fácil: por mar... Es una simple cuestión de agudizar el ingenio y estudiar qué se ha hecho en el pasado en situaciones semejantes.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (6 Jun 2016)

amtt dijo:


> Una cantidad enorme? Con tres mililitros de un ácido y 1 mililitro del otro ácido disuelves un gramo.osea q para una onza con 100 mililitros de uno y 31 mililitros del otro ácido disuelves una onza.y con tres litros y uno del otro disuelves un kilo.y hablo con conocimiento de causa.
> 
> Un saludo



Perdona mi pronto, seguro que tienes razón, esque no se me ocurriría nunca disolver una moneda de oro en ácido. Es ácido nitrico más ácido clorhídrico (según Wikipedia ), no? 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

Ahí os dejo la "HEREJIA"...

- Cómo disolver oro en agua regia | eHow en Español

Saludos.


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Uf, ese ácido que comentas se llama "agua regia" y aún así haría falta una cantidad enorme de ácido para disolver una moneda de una onza. No se decir la cantidad pero seguramente mucho...
> Alguien tendría que hacer la prueba!!
> Quién se anima?
> 
> Un saludo



La pregunta toca de lleno mi especialidad, por lo que utilizando ácido clorhídrico al 37% y ácido nítrico al 60%, ambas calidades/concentraciones habituales, necesitaríamos para disolver 31,1 g (una onza) de oro .9999, estequiométricamente hablando, 
*52,62 ml de HCl + 12,14 ml de HNO3*
Un exceso de ácido de un 10% es aconsejable

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 22:44 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí os dejo la "HEREJIA"...
> 
> - Cómo disolver oro en agua regia | eHow en Español
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no veo nada, Fernando

*Ya lo he visto. La aproximación de las cucharadas es un poco burda* ::


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

Hola, olestalkyn: Tú eres quien entiende sobre esto y yo no tengo ni pajolera idea al respecto... además, es que NUNCA probaría este "método". Simplemente, lo tenía entre mis archivos y lo he colocado para que la gente tuviera una idea "aproximada" de qué se trata.

En cualquier caso, agradecezco tu aclaración.

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (6 Jun 2016)

Fernando solo era por poner otra opción más,sino hubiera otra opción yo lo haría sin Ningún problema.

Pedernal no pasa nada, solo me he reído un poco al ver tu post ya ves q incluso se necesita menos ácido del q he puesto yo.yo suelo utilizar nitrico al 65% y por cada gramo le tiro 1 ml de nitrico.
Hay más combinaciones de ácidos q disuelven el oro pero yo lo suelo hacer con AR.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## olestalkyn (6 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ... además, es que NUNCA probaría este "método"...



Es bastante común para según qué procesos con el metal. 
Yo no lo descarto en caso de "expropiación" por parte del Estado. Que se lo lleven puesto, si pueden jeje :no: 

---------- Post added 06-jun-2016 at 23:17 ----------




amtt dijo:


> yo suelo utilizar nitrico al 65% y por cada gramo le tiro 1 ml de nitrico.
> Hay más combinaciones de ácidos q disuelven el oro pero yo lo suelo hacer con AR.



Hay diversas concentraciones, que modifican los volúmenes de ácido. Las otras combinaciones de ácidos funcionan peor con el au (oro)...y siempre con cuidado 8:
Saludos


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2016)

he estado tirando una líneas solapando en tiempo el S&P y la gráfica del oro de los últimos 10 años y se pueden ver algunas cosas curiosas:



En principio se pueden diferenciar 3 etapas claras, la primera con un S&P bajista y oro alcista, la 2 con ambos indices alcistas, y la tercera que se ve claramente un comportamiento inverso al igual que la 1. Parece que ahora podría estar comenzando una 4ª etapa, pues como veis en el gráfico ambos índices van al unísono al alza.

Esta última situación es un poco extraña, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que estamos en máximos históricos del s&p, y que de seguir el patrón de la etapa 2, nos pondría un oro alcista y un s&p de nuevo alcista.

Sabéis que no espero grandes subidas en el s&p y no las espera casi nadie, quizá por eso, el índice pueda irse a nuevos máximos y más allá, y esto incluso produzca un arrastre en el oro.

Yo espero que suceda lo contrario, oro arriba y s&p abajo, sin embargo los patrones que se pueden ver aquí de la última década dejan abierta la posibilidad de un oro arriba y un s&p arriba.

Es solo una curiosidad y ahí os la dejo, los creadores de mercado son muy caprichosos y juegan como nadie el despiste, y ¿qué mayor despiste ahora mismo que una subida de los índices y oro de nuevo hacia máximos?

En cuanto a lo del oro y el ácido...yo casi que me hago una prótesis de cadera de oro antes que jugármela de alquimista y quedarme a dos velas con un mejunje irrecuperable.

Buenas noches y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## andy de paso (6 Jun 2016)

En relacion con lo que estais tratando, si buscais videos de: Romania goldrecovery, os pongo el link Romania GoldRecovery. - YouTube ; trata en muchos de ellos como sacar o reciclar oro de componentes electrónicos, para lo que usa agua regia, y en otros he visto que usa también ácido sulfúrico.... En este ultimo se ven las disoluciones que hace, por si alguien le interesa el tema, y en lugar de probar con una onza, se dedica a recopilar ordenadores, teléfonos móviles, y de mas... (ojo, que se necesitan cantidades importantes de chatarra, para obtener, algo "decente: 

Como extraer ORO de ordenadores con acido .Parte 3 - YouTube

Y el blog en donde realiza todo el proceso:

Recuperacion de oro y plata de chatarra electronica.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jun 2016)

Hola, olestalkyn: NO... yo descarto totalmente este "método"... Y si se produce una "determinada" situación, ya me ocuparé yo del "Estado", pero la hipotética apropiación de mis MPs NO le iba a resultar "gratuita" y en el caso de que consiguieran dar con ellos... y que sería bastante improbable.

Por cierto, acabo de intercambiar información con uno de mis amigos americanos y éste me indica que allí se está comentando que George Soros ha comprado en el 1er Trimestre del año, la cantidad de 1,05 millones de acciones del SPDR Gold Trust por un valor de... ¡$123,5 millones! ¡No hay como que te sobre la "pasta"!

Y os dejo esto que me ha enviado...

- WHY IS SOROS BUYING UP MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF GOLD BULLION? - YouTube

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: George Soros se ha sacado buena parte de su cartera en RV y está apostando claramente por el Oro... Y ya sabes que estos "pollos" suelen situarse anticipadamente en el lado "correcto" de los mercados... aunque el hecho de que apueste por el "papel" tampoco me huele muy bien, la verdad... aunque Soros SIEMPRE ha sido un ESPECULADOR.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (7 Jun 2016)

La noticia chorra de hoy ...

Luxemburgo expedirá licencias para la minería en asteroides | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

Desde luego, amador, la noticia es "chorra" de Cojones, aunque para mí la que se lleva la "palma" es la del supuesto terrorista francés de "extrema derecha" que se va a buscar armas a Ucrania... Teniendo a Bélgica al lado y con los lazos que existen entre la extrema derecha de ambos países... En fin, debe ser un terrorista muy "rarito"...

Y dejo esto...

- Tenga cuidado con lo que dice: Facebook puede estar 'pinchando' todos sus teléfonos con este truco

Saludos.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2016 at 01:13 ----------

Edito: Para echarse a "temblar"... Desde luego, el mundo está en manos de unos auténticos LOCOS...

- UN AVANCE EN ROBÓTICA QUE PONE EN PELIGRO A TODA LA HUMANIDAD | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo algo sobre Fernando "Ferfal" Aguirre, aunque está en Inglés y su libro lo tenéis en la red, pero igualmente en ese idioma.

- The Modern Survival Manual (Surviving The Economic Collapse) Fernando Aguirre Interview. - YouTube

Y dejo esto otro y que deja claro algo que venimos denunciando por activa y pasiva... Por cierto, los SUBNORMALES del BdE vuelven a insistir en aplicar medidas austeras como bajadas de sueldos... Eso SÍ, las de los demás... A éstos "pollos" tan listos los enviaba al paro, pero ipso facto. No debería ser nada complicado encontrarles sustitutos y más cualificados.

- Salarios de los españoles: Los beneficios empresariales se comen a los salarios en el reparto de la tarta nacional. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, acabo de intercambiar información con uno de mis amigos americanos y éste me indica que allí se está comentando que George Soros ha comprado en el 1er Trimestre del año, la cantidad de 1,05 millones de acciones del SPDR Gold Trust por un valor de... ¡$123,5 millones! ¡No hay como que te sobre la "pasta"!
> 
> Edito: # paketazo: George Soros se ha sacado buena parte de su cartera en RV y está apostando claramente por el Oro... Y ya sabes que estos "pollos" suelen situarse anticipadamente en el lado "correcto" de los mercados... aunque el hecho de que apueste por el "papel" tampoco me huele muy bien, la verdad... aunque Soros SIEMPRE ha sido un ESPECULADOR.
> 
> Saludos.



Cuando George Soros consiente en que se sepa que ha invertido en oro, en el mejor de los casos es porque ya ha comprado todo lo que tenía que comprar y está tratando de hacer que suba. En el peor de los casos es que está haciendo todo lo contrario, quiere comprar los cortos lo más arriba posible.

En cualquier caso, hay que tener claro que siempre que sabemos lo que ha hecho, es porque el mismo quiere que se sepa.

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (7 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: Para echarse a "temblar"... Desde luego, el mundo está en manos de unos auténticos LOCOS...
> 
> - UN AVANCE EN ROBÓTICA QUE PONE EN PELIGRO A TODA LA HUMANIDAD | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Esa web es amarillista. La tecnología que describe es más vieja que el cagar sentado y se conoce como "Algoritmos Genéticos". Se aplica a la resolución de problemas complejos en todas las ingenierías, incluida la financiera.

[youtube]KHV7fWvnn_0[/youtube]

[youtube]bBt0imn77Zg[/youtube]


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# oinoko: Está claro que si George Soros comunica esas compras es por dos razones: una porque así lo desea y la otra es porque la SEC obliga a publicar la toma de posiciones relevantes. Evidentemente, se pueden buscar "testaferros", pero tenemos claro que Soros es un ESPECULADOR y, por tanto, le interesa que haya un "efecto llamada"... 

Está claro que Soros ha entrado a buenos precios, ya que el Oro cerró el pasado año en torno a los $1060 y en Enero inició la escalada, pero los precios de Febrero y Marzo están en "línea" con los actuales, más o menos...

A mí dónde se meta Soros NO me interesa en particular, ya que yo voy a mi "bola" y con otra "visión" en cuanto a los MPs, pero es indudable que esa posición que tiene en "papel" en el GLD puede hacer unos buenos "rotos" cuando decida vender... Aunque NO creo que haya colocado ese "pastizal" con una visión de corto plazo, pues Soros se ha caracterizado siempre por rentabilizar sus "inversiones"...

# MementoMori: Bienvenido al hilo. Bien, si Vd. considera "amarilla" la web de "El Robot Pescador", pues está en su derecho y nada que decir al respecto. Ahora bien, a veces hace falta un poco o mucha información antes de calificar algo... Lo digo porque esa web se limita a traducir artículos de otros medios no necesariamente "alternativos" y también incorpora puntualmente algún artículo de nuestro país y, en muchas ocasiones, hace su propio artículo en base a otros de los que SIEMPRE da sus referencias.

En el artículo al que Vd. se refiere las fuentes son "MailOniline" ("Daily Mail"), en su sección de Ciencia/Tecnología, del 1 de Junio y "RT", en su sección de Ciencia del 5 de Junio...

Por tanto, si Vd. considera "amarillento" el artículo, pues debe hacerlo en relación a quienes lo publicaron en origen. Sin embargo, debería conocer también la difusión internacional que ambos tienen y que, políticamente, NO tienen NADA que ver uno con el otro.

Sobre el tema en cuestión, la verdad es que NO tengo NI IDEA y, simplemente, coloco en este hilo lo que estimo interesante y eso lo decido yo... Después cada cual es muy libre de leerlo o no, o como en su caso opinar al respecto...

De todas formas, agradezco su aporte porque SIEMPRE es interesante conocer otras opiniones/informaciones que discrepen con lo que se aporta por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (7 Jun 2016)

Las cosas van de mal en peor pero siguen mareando la perdiz. 

El mal dato de empleo en EEUU hace dudar a la Fed | Economía | Cinco Días

Salu2


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2016)

No es una noticia que nos aclare el futuro pero la quería poner porque en alguna ocasión me he referido a él y me cae simpático.

El Conseil des Prud'hommes de Las Galias (el equivalente a nuestro Tribunal Laboral) ha sentenciado que la Société Générale debe indemnizar con 450 mil euros a Jerôme Kerviel por despido improcedente.

Los de a SG están que se suben por las paredes (no por los 450 mil euros, para ellos, el chocolate del loro) sino porque la sentencia contradice de alguna manera, la sentencia penal que le cayó a Kerviel.

Fernando, empiezo a volver a creer en las instituciones democráticas o

La Société générale condamnée à payer plus de 450 000 euros à Jérôme Kerviel

La Société générale condamnée à payer 450 000 euros à Jérôme Kerviel


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: Mira, yo soy un "descreído" sobre muchas, pero muchísimas cosas, pero estoy acostumbrado a "pelear" en muchas causas que no trascienden al ser de carácter local, pero yo he ganado muchos asuntos a instituciones públicas y poderosas... Por ejemplo, el pasado año hice una denuncia al Sindic de Greuges de Catalunya y que es el equivalente al Defensor del Pueblo, pues éste se implicó enormemente e hizo subsanar lo denunciado a las administraciones privada y pública implicadas. Eso les ocasionó unos gastos muy relevantes, pero es que después en los Tribunales de Justicia volvieron a pasar por el "aro"... ¿Qué he ganado con ello? Pues, la satisfacción de que se hiciera Justicia y también de que si uno se mueve y busca apoyos... SE PUEDE. Otra cosa es que haya mucha gente en la inopia y que espera que los demás les solucionen los problemas sin ellos mover un dedo, pero eso SÍ no paran de darle a la lengua...

Ya te digo, frisch, que en esta vida he conseguido grandes éxitos en denuncias emprendidas, ya sea contra la administración local, autonómica e incluso contra tres grandes bancos nacionales. Todo ello, frisch, no lo hubiera conseguido sino hubiera habido unas instituciones democráticas que me dieron la razón en su momento.

Que esa no es la "norma" y que casi todo, a nivel público y privado, está PODRIDO es evidente, pero ya te digo que estoy acostumbrado a "pelear" y, sobre todo, creo en mí y en mis capacidades. Luego, es también cuestión de rodearse de gente con ganas de implicarse -y que es muy escasa-, tener amplios conocimientos, dedicar tiempo y mucha paciencia...

En el caso de Jérôme Kerviel, pues me alegro mucho por él, ya que cualquiera que conozca el mundo de la inversión sabe que Kerviel NO pudo hacer lo que se le "adjudicó" por Société Générale y creo recordar un comentario de paketazo que explicaba bien los "motivos". Imagino que ahora Kerviel podrá denunciar ante la Justicia francesa a la entidad francesa por los daños morales que se le han ocasionado. Es posible que los 450.000 Euros se queden en una "propina"... aunque lo más factible es que el Banco llegue a un acuerdo privado y que cierre el asunto.

Entre esta noticia y lo que he leído hoy sobre el HSBC... pues quien siga confiando en los Bancos es un "Santo" o un "Imbécil"... Y lo dejo a elección del "consumidor"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2016)

Añade 3 grs. de sentido del humor y obtendrás una fórmula magistral.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: NO, en determinados asuntos, aplico mejor unos cuantos "kilos" o Je,je,je... "litros" de "MALA LECHE"... Suele funcionar MEJOR que el "sentido de humor", pero bueno cada cual aplica lo que mejor domina.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2016)

Son sólo 3 grs., Fernando, no llega ni de lejos a una onza.

Edito: el problema de la mala leche (sin los 3 grs. de sentido del humor) es que, a veces, se hiere al que no se lo merece. Ojo al dato Fernando.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

Puede ser y puede no ser... Es que yo tengo poco "sentido de humor" y, en cualquier caso, el mío es muy parecido al de Quevedo, pero salvando las distancias...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jun 2016)

Es muy sencillo: el sentido del humor es la capacidad de reírse (cuando tercia, que tercia) de uno mismo. No está reñido con la seriedad y sí es amigo de la humildad. Muy Quevediano.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jun 2016)

NO, no me cuadra lo que comentas con Quevedo... Además, yo soy yo y me parece bastante estúpido reírse de uno mismo, a no ser que se hayan producido situaciones cómicas o que nos induzcan a ello. Y se puede ser serio y humilde... pero también serio y orgulloso (eso es más "quevediano"). Y, por otro lado, ya sabes cómo soy y de lo que "peco", por tanto tampoco pienses que voy a cambiar a estas alturas, aunque está claro que siempre se puede mejorar...

Y dejo esto para retomar el hilo...

- La Ideología de Género al Servicio del Mal y del Dinero | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2016)

Vaya, vaya... No me "desvié" mucho cuando hace poco dije cuál podía ser el paro REAL en los EE.UU. y me ha sorprendido que hasta el mismo Trump lo reconoce...

- Page not found | The Daily Bell

Saludos.

Edito: Este "maravilloso" foro NO permite algunas palabras e imposibilita que se puedan enlazar algunos artículos como el que proponía.

Resumiendo: Trump dice que el paro en los EE.UU. se puede situar en torno al 20%...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Je,je,je... Se llama Bancolchón y "sucedáneos"...

- Bolsas: ¿Dónde está el dinero? La liquidez de los mercados se desploma. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2016)

Y de auténtica VERGÜENZA la entrada en la cárcel de este chaval, Alejandro... No digo que no tenga que pagar por lo hecho, pero podrían haberse adoptado otras formas de "redención", máxime cuando tenemos una monstruosa MANADA de GRANDES HIJOS DE PUTA que han robado a lo BESTIA y siguen en la calle... Y los que han entrado en el "talego" al poco en la puta calle.

Realmente, VOMITIVO...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Jun 2016)

*Joder impresionante ...*

PAKETAZO INCREIBLE EL APORTE, YA VAN POR AHÍ DANDO EXPLICACIONES, QUE SI LOS MALOS DATOS DE CHINA, BLABLABLA. 

SIN PALABRAS, POR SI ACASO ALGUIEN NO LO HA LEÍDO PONGO DE NUEVO EL ENLACE

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=16959632&postcount=4307

POST DE PAKETAZO DEL 06-jun-2016, 22:55, NUME 4357

GRACIAS


----------



## plastic_age (8 Jun 2016)

Ya sé que Fernando no se inmuta si la subida del oro no está por encima de 1400, pero algunas subidas ¿pueden indicar debilidad del dólar?


----------



## SOY (8 Jun 2016)

Parece que este verano va a ser muy movidito. Por cierto, Obama viene a España en Julio, es la primera visita de un presidente de EEUU desde el verano previo al 11 de Septiembre de 2001.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## kawalimit (8 Jun 2016)

Bueno, parece que después de los datos del paro en EEUU y las escasas posibilidades de que la FED aumente tipos, el oro (y también la plata) "tira pa'riba". En el artículo que enlazo también hablan de la posibilidad, varias veces ya comentada por los foreros, de que la onza se acerque (a corto plazo) a los 1.300 $, aunque no hay que confiarse...

Gold hits two-week high and could rise to $1,275 - or fall to $1,190 | The Week UK


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Efectivamente, hay cierta correlación entre la subida del Oro y la debilidad del Dólar. Es más, éste muestra claros síntomas de agotamiento en los últimos meses y hace unos minutos andaba por los 93,44 y tiene margen hasta los 91,88... De perder éstos últimos de forma clara podríamos asistir a un cambio de tendencia y ya indiqué que a medida que pasa el tiempo se le va acabando la "cuerda"... Aunque, de momento, todo está pendiente de si va a haber o no subida de tipos por parte de la FED durante este mes. En principio, visto el último dato de la creación de empleo, lo normal es que no se produjese, pero vete a saber...

Y los MPs parecen estar "descontando" esto que estoy comentando, además del Brexit, las elecciones generales de España y Je,je,je... lo que hay detrás de China. Se observa bastante fortaleza en los MPs y hoy se ve sobre todo en la Plata: $17,015 (+3,79%). Y el Oro a $1263,25...

En lo personal, sigo pensando que aquí NO pasa NADA y las resistencias relevantes, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, están todavía muy lejanas, pero bueno nadie dijo que no estuviéramos en una carrera de "fondo"... ¿No?

Y dejo esto...

- 10 países mineros de plata y fuentes de demanda en 2015

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2016)

Por si no lo habéis visto y leído, el programa de Podemos para el 26J.
El formato es muy ameno.

http://lasonrisadeunpais.es/wp-cont...ograma-Electoral-Elecciones-Generales-26J.pdf

Podemos convierte su programa en un catálogo de Ikea para aumentar su difusión | Iniciativa Debate

Aprovecho para decir a charitazo21 que el enlace que ha puesto, no va.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2016)

Creo que se refiere al post nº 4307 de este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## Will.Wallace (8 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo algo sobre Fernando "Ferfal" Aguirre, aunque está en Inglés y su libro lo tenéis en la red, pero igualmente en ese idioma.
> 
> - The Modern Survival Manual (Surviving The Economic Collapse) Fernando Aguirre Interview. - YouTube
> 
> ...



Otro punto de vista:

Juan Ramón Rallo - Las empresas no se han forrado bajando salarios - Libre Mercado

Las

Para los que les molesta la desigualdad:

EspaÃ±a no es tan desigual

Personalmente no creo que la desigualdad sea mala, la pobreza es mala.

Respecto al oro creo que subirá, la mayoría de los países insisten en políticas erróneas, EEUU lo tiene negro con sus candidatos, Europa insiste en políticas fracasadas y China...

http://www.dlacalle.com/por-que-china-nos-debe-preocupar-mas/

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2016)

Will.Wallace dijo:


> Para los que les molesta la desigualdad:
> 
> EspaÃ±a no es tan desigual
> 
> Personalmente no creo que la desigualdad sea mala, la pobreza es mala.



Hombre, el artículo se las trae:

Cito:
_Si bien es verdad que de ciertos informes se desprende que España ha sido el país de la OCDE –tras Chipre– donde más ha crecido la desigualdad, también lo es que se trata de uno de los países más igualitarios de Europa en términos de riqueza y consumo._

Lo importante como dato es que donde más ha crecido la desigualdad (tras Chipre) es en nuestro país. Tratarlo de maquillar aludiendo a que hubo un tiempo en el que en el Impero no se ponía el sol está bien como argumento electoral pero poco más.

La desigualdad ha crecido y mucho y según los entendidos la cosa no tiene visos de mejorar ni próximamente, ni menos próximamente.

Es decir que si es cierto lo de que somos de los países más igualitarios pues creo que vamos a dejar de serlo.

¿Patrimonio? ¿Se refiere el articulista a las viviendas hipotecadas de una gran parte de los ciudadanos? Si disminuyen los ingresos ¿quién es el dueño de ese patrimonio?

En fin, en mi opinión, y éste es otro punto de vista, este artículo no dice nada, juega (_malabarmente_) con los conceptos de desigualdad e igualitarismo y, al final, viene a decir que jodidos sí pero no se preocupe que tiene hipoteca (luego patrimonio).


----------



## Will.Wallace (8 Jun 2016)

Insisto una vez más, que aumente o disminuya la desigualdad es indiferente, lo preocupante es la pobreza.

Hay países que son muy igualitarios ya que son todos pobres. Otros países como Singapur son muy desiguales pero tienen una de las mayores rentas per cápita del mundo.


----------



## amador (8 Jun 2016)

Y lo más gordo es que lo han acusado de "pertenencia a banda de crimen organizado". Supongo que serían unos amiguetes incautos que se compraron algún grabador de tarjetas y se creyeron grandes hackers y las primeras de cambio pillaron a este pobre diablo.

Los jueces y fiscales se pierden en el palabrerío y la burocracia de las leyes y se desconectan del mundo real y el sentido común.

Este chaval, y después de tanto tiempo, debería hacer unos trabajos sociales acordes al mal que hizo y que redundaran en beneficio de todos y no gastar dinero público en mantenerlo en prisión. La prisión es para otras cosas, coño !

Salu2






fernandojcg dijo:


> Y de auténtica VERGÜENZA la entrada en la cárcel de este chaval, Alejandro... No digo que no tenga que pagar por lo hecho, pero podrían haberse adoptado otras formas de "redención", máxime cuando tenemos una monstruosa MANADA de GRANDES HIJOS DE PUTA que han robado a lo BESTIA y siguen en la calle... Y los que han entrado en el "talego" al poco en la puta calle.
> 
> Realmente, VOMITIVO...
> 
> Saludos.





---------- Post added 08-jun-2016 at 20:20 ----------

Je, je, eso es muy de Niño Becerra ...

El problema es que está bastante correlado.



Will.Wallace dijo:


> Insisto una vez más, que aumente o disminuya la desigualdad es indiferente, lo preocupante es la pobreza.
> 
> Hay países que son muy igualitarios ya que son todos pobres. Otros países como Singapur son muy desiguales pero tienen una de las mayores rentas per cápita del mundo.


----------



## BRAXTON (8 Jun 2016)

Las empresas están bastante peor...sin embargo las sociedades opacas y fondos de los miembros de los consejos de administración están bastante mejor...y bien lejos.


----------



## frisch (8 Jun 2016)

Will.Wallace dijo:


> Otro punto de vista:
> 
> Juan Ramón Rallo - Las empresas no se han forrado bajando salarios - Libre Mercado



En cuanto al artículo de Juan Ramón Rallo, no entiendo muy bien si es un artículo sobre datos económicos o un artículo anti Podemos-IU.

Como ya lo he dicho varias veces en este foro, no voto porque me parece que son todos unos majaderos. Mienten antes de empezar a respirar y mientras más respiran, más mienten. Mienten, y esta es una opinión muy personal e intransferible (como el DNI), porque anteponen sus intereses, no necesariamente crematísticos, también pueden ser de puro ego (no hay que olvidarse que el objeto útimo del poder no es enriquecerse sino mandar), a los intereses de la ciudadanía a la que utilizan para poder ganar unas elecciones.

Dicho esto, el argumentario de Juan Ramón Rallo en este artículo, no se tiene en pie porque la cuestión no es si los ricos son más ricos, si los ingresos empresariales de las grandes empresas han disminuido; es posible que hayan disminuido pero es que las grandes empresas españolas, sobre todo, banca y construcción, están quebradas y en el mundo de los tiburones de las grandes empresas acabarán comidas por los más grandes tiburones (se denomina capitalismo); vuelvo al comienzo del párrafo, la cuestión no es si los ricos son más ricos, la cuestión es que los pobres son más pobres y los que antes no eran ni ricos ni pobres ahora empiezan a ser pobres.

Si de lo que se trata es de tumbar a Podemos-IU que lo diga y se deje de argumentarios pseudo-económicos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# amador: Yo lo que deseo fervientemente es que el Juez y el Fiscal emprendan el viaje al "Más Allá" a la máxima brevedad...

Bueno, está claro que el conforero Will.Wallace es Liberal, al igual que el amigo kikepm, y observo que sus aportaciones respetan el "formato" del hilo en cuanto a "argumentación" y educación, por tanto son bien recibidas. Eso no quita, y es sabido en el hilo, que estoy muy LEJANO del Liberalismo económico y hoy no voy a entrar en el debate porque entiendo que el conforero frisch le ha dado unas respuestas más que adecuadas, al menos para mí gusto.

# B-R-A-X-T-O-N: Hay de todo, pero más o menos es como dices... Las Pymes van de puto culo y mi empresa es un buen ejemplo de ello y, en cambio, las más "GRANDES", es decir IBEX-35 más "equivalentes", pues "viento en popa"... Y eso es lo que hay que CERCENAR de una puta vez, aunque con la "cofradía" de ineptos y sinvergüenzas que "gobiernan", pues es más una "ilusión" que una posible realidad.

Y dejo dos artículos que gustarán a los "oreros". Ambos son muy interesantes, pero echad un vistazo al que viene en Inglés... merece la pena.

- Predicen una nueva ola de demanda de oro insospechada - RT

- Former Bank of England head Mervyn King joins Alan Greenspan in advocating gold ownership |

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## amador (9 Jun 2016)

Este enlace os gustará a los que os va el tema militar y la tecnología.

Mysterious Tests Will Scramble GPS Signals On America's West Coast This Month | IFLScience


----------



## Pedernal (9 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> Este enlace os gustará a los que os va el tema militar y la tecnología.
> 
> Mysterious Tests Will Scramble GPS Signals On America's West Coast This Month | IFLScience



Hola, no se sí tendrá algo que ver, pero hace años cuando empezó la tecnología del GPS había un error en la precisión que cambiaba cada día. El error era introducido intencionadamente. Era un error de variaba de 1 metro a varios cientos de metros, que se podía corregir fácilmente sabiendo la posición de un punto fijo en tierra. Aún así mejor que otros sistemas que sólo daban la posición cada seis horas cuando pasaba el satélite por encima tuyo. (COSPAS-SARSAT, me imagino que habrá desaparecido).

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2016)

Hola, amador: En el Desierto de Mojave, en Nevada, se encuentra la famosa base secreta conocida como Área 51...

- The Secret History of the U-2 - and Area 51

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2016)

Llevamos unas semanas leyendo a este hombre por todos lados.

Soros tiene una visión muy negativa de la situación económica global

quizá me equivoque (casi seguro), pero me da la impresión de que Soros está muy expuesto en corto sobre los índices americanos y largo sobre oro, entre otras cosas claro.

Lo que sucede es que contaba con que los índices no hicieran nuevos máximos al otro lado del charco, y se está encontrando apalancado con un montonazo de pasta y los índices se mantienen fuertes arriba.

Pienso que toda esta campaña mediática de amedrentamiento se basa en que sus posiciones están ahora mismo "perdiendo aceite", y trata de lograr seguidores entre los creadores de mercado para poner la balanza hacia su lado.

Yo personalmente pienso igual que él, (largo oro, corto índices americanos y europeos, incluso asiáticos), sin embargo, una cosa es lo que parezca y otra muy diferente es lo que pueda llegar a ser.

Como comenta siempre *Fernando* las elecciones USA pueden sustentar lo insustentable hasta que se desvele el "misterio" del nuevo dios del olimpo.

En cuanto al tema de los tipos, creo que no tocarán nada de omento, pero dejarán la puerta ya abierta para futuros movimientos al alza, y aparentar normalidad y confianza.

Buenos días a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## Pedernal (9 Jun 2016)

Hola:

El Commerzbank alemán amenaza con guardar el dinero en cámaras acorazadas para no pagar al BCE


----------



## amtt (9 Jun 2016)

bueno días !

Valiente pajarraco este de rivera invitado este año al club bilderberg,yo a este lo cale hace mucho tiempo.

Bilderberg 2016: Los 'más poderosos' se encuentran en Dresde para decidir el destino del planeta - RT



Un saludo


----------



## frisch (9 Jun 2016)

No sé, a mí todo esto me infunde temor y no es porque me vaya haciendo "mayor".

La Carta de la Bolsa - La próxima tecnología que cambiará el mundo

Edito: el documento legal que hace firmar la Fundación Telefónica para asistir a una sesión de realidad virtual

https://espacio.fundaciontelefonica.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Recomendaciones-VR-adultos.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Pues, soy de la misma opinión que tú, es decir que Soros anda corto en el S&P 500 -de hecho, ES ASÍ...- y largo en el Oro. paketazo, tú sabes que Soros NO es ningún "idiota", de manera que su posicionamiento es el lógico y NORMAL, claro está que mantenerlo en el tiempo requiere de "pasta" y de ésta Soros anda más que sobrado. Ahora mismo, es una APUESTA GANADORA... sino al tiempo.

Me voy a "mojar" un poco más respecto al corto plazo... Creo que Agosto/Septiembre van a ser bastante duros en las caídas en las Bolsas mundiales y arrastradas por Wall Street... y cuando más se acerquen las elecciones en los EE.UU. más probable es que se den un vuelco en función de lo que "interese" a quienes realmente eligen allí. Yo lo tendría en cuenta para aquellos que deseen hacer un trading de corto plazo y, desde luego, empezaría el 2017 con muchas precauciones... En fin, en mi caso, lo tengo bastante claro y en pocas horas voy a cerrar otro trato de una pequeña compra de Oro...

# amtt: Je,je,je... Al "pollo" este del "Naranjito" fuimos muchos los que lo calamos en su momento... Y la "película" sigue también en cuanto al cambio de "protagonistas"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...tizia-sustituye-a-sofia-en-el-club-bilderberg

Saludos.


----------



## racional (9 Jun 2016)

Me alegro que en el foro se haya admitido que el oro no es una inversion como tal, sino un seguro, que no se tiene la esperanza que un dia vaya a subir, sino por si todo peta. Ojala eso se hubiera dicho desde el principio en este foro, y hubiera mantenido a los especuladores con ganas de enriquecerse rápido lejos. Ahora mismo el panorama es que quien tenga oro seguramente lo vaya tener la mayor parte de su vida, porque parece que esta lateridad va para largo. Los planes de muchos de este foro han saltado por los aires. Es que este hilo ni siquiera deberia estar en el subforo de inversiones, más bien en el de consumo responsable.


----------



## oinoko (9 Jun 2016)

racional dijo:


> Me alegro que en el foro se haya admitido que el oro no es una inversion como tal, sino un seguro, que no se tiene la esperanza que un dia vaya a subir, sino por si todo peta. Ojala eso se hubiera dicho desde el principio en este foro, y hubiera mantenido a los especuladores con ganas de enriquecerse rápido lejos.



Veo que por fin, usted confiesa su situación, es usted uno de esos especuladores que entro en el oro para enriquecerse rápido en 2012 y salió escaldado en 2014.

El error no fué entrar en 2012, sino salirse en 2014.

Saludos.


----------



## trunx (9 Jun 2016)

racional dijo:


> Me alegro que en el foro se haya admitido que el oro no es una inversion como tal, sino un seguro, que no se tiene la esperanza que un dia vaya a subir, sino por si todo peta. Ojala eso se hubiera dicho desde el principio en este foro, y hubiera mantenido a los especuladores con ganas de enriquecerse rápido lejos. Ahora mismo el panorama es que quien tenga oro seguramente lo vaya tener la mayor parte de su vida, porque parece que esta lateridad va para largo. Los planes de muchos de este foro han saltado por los aires. Es que este hilo ni siquiera deberia estar en el subforo de inversiones, más bien en el de consumo responsable.







Cuando leo tan sabias opiniones sobre la inversión en oro, no puedo evitar un nudo en la garganta y que se me humedezcan los ojos, al ver a un forero que gratuitamente, y por puro amor al prójimo, nos inunda de sabiduría y nos conduce al buen camino en las inversiones, hechos como éste reafirman mi confianza en las personas y aumentan mi esperanza en la humanidad.

Recordaré su nombre, estoy seguro que seguirá dando grandes días de gloria a este hilo, espero con ansiedad su próximo comentario, que seguro servirá para iluminar las oscuras mentes que todavía creen en el riesgo de contraparte.

Pd. Siguiendo sus inteligentes consejos venderé la medallita de la comunión, y compraré alguna emisión de deuda, avalada por más deuda y garantizada por promesas.


----------



## Xpiro (9 Jun 2016)

Lo del S-oro-s que esté aireando por todos lados que las bolsas se van a dar el hotión y él largo en orito... ya está siendo una muerte anunciada a bombo y platillo! 

Lo que está claro es que este tío no da puntada sin hilo! 

*Soros vuelve a la carga: invierte apostando contra el mercado*



> ...La vuelta de George Soros, a sus 85 años de edad, la reveló anoche The Wall Street Journal citando a fuentes próximas al especulador, también conocido por ser una de las mayores fuerzas en el mundo de la filantropía. *El rotativo financiero explica que el inversor está realizando a través del Soros Fund Management una serie de grandes apuestas bajistas, vendiendo acciones y comprando en paralelo oro, que se ha vuelto a convertir en puerto refugio.*
> 
> El fundador de Quantum Fund, considerado como el segundo mejor gestor de todos los tiempos, decidió hace justo cinco años retirarse del tablero y convirtió su fondo en un negocio familiar, que maneja activos por valor de 30.000 millones de dólares. El cambio de estrategia tras cuatro décadas en activo respondió a las nuevas reglas que en EE UU obligan a los gestores de fondos especulativos a registrar sus negocios....



Soros vuelve a la carga: invierte apostando contra el mercado | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Will.Wallace (9 Jun 2016)

Buenas compañeros

*Frisch: El artículo de Rallo desmonta los constantes mensajes de Podemos-IU, es evidente y queda claro desde la primera linea.
Claro que la sociedad española es más pobre, tanto ricos (no todos) como pobres. Parte de la economía del país ha caído. Pero eso no refuta el artículo de Rallo.

Respecto a las empresas del IBEX35... lo que queremos los liberales es que dejen de chupar de la teta del estado, en esto coincido con Fernandjcg. Aún así hay que tener en cuenta que el IBEX opera en todo el mundo, que haya tenido beneficios no quiere decir que los haya tenido en España.
Recordemos algo también evidente, el IBEX35 solo es una parte de las grandes empresas españolas, yo mismo trabajo en una gran empresa y os aseguro que no ha habido grandes ganancias.
Respecto al problema de las pymes es claro, están muy castigadas, son las que peor han pasado la crisis, precisamente por eso lo que defiendo es que no se las castigue más con impuestos y regulaciones.

Cambiando de tercio, también quería tocar el tema del chico en la carcel por "79 euros". 

¿A la cárcel por estafar 80 euros? Esta es la auténtica historia de Alejandro Fernández. Noticias de España

Lo que me indigna no es que este chico esté en la cárcel, a mi me parece genial que esté si verdaderamente ha robado, lo que me indigna es que los chorizos con cierto poder estén en la calle. Creo que en cualquier otro país civilizado este chico también habría entrado en prisión, del mismo modo que hubiera pasado con parte de la clase política que se ha dedicado a robar y socializar nuestro dinero entre sus amigotes.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2016)

Hola, Will.Wallace: Mire, el artículo de Rallo es INFUMABLE para los que NO somos liberales y entiendo que a Vd. pueda gustarle, pero como este es un hilo de libre opinión es comprensible que tengamos diferentes formas de ver una misma cosa.

Amigo mío -si me permite la licencia-, la Economía española está hecha unos "zorros"... y si se sostiene a nivel social es por la gran cantidad de trabajo que existe en NEGRO y creo que con lo que digo no estoy descubriendo el "aceite", ¿No? Puede que a muchos empresarios les esté yendo de puta madre con esa situación, pero aquellas empresas que declaran hasta la "coma" lo están pasando francamente mal...

Y, vamos, respecto a un comentario suyo anterior le dejo esto... 

- España sale de la crisis con más beneficios empresariales y menores salarios - elEconomista.es

Y no me venga con determinadas "excusas"... porque en mi empresa -y no somos los únicos- llevan ocho años pagando lo mismo. Y no me incluyo porque a mí hace unos meses que han hecho un "pensamiento"... que ya era hora. También los beneficios de las empresas del IBEX-35 crecieron de forma importante durante el pasado ejercicio. Me imagino que no hace falta adjuntarle datos al respecto porque son notorios...

No sé los países "civilizados" que Vd. conoce, pero le aseguro que le puedo dar una larga lista donde ese chico hubiera "pagado" de otra manera... Además, con esto lo único que se consigue es que cuando salga de la cárcel se convierta en un auténtico "problema"... Por otro lado, en qué cabeza cabe que tenga que entrar en el "talego" por esa cantidad y me reitero- y veo que Vd. está de acuerdo con ello- en que hay una auténtica MANADA de SINVERGÜENZAS sueltos por ahí con muchos más "MÉRITOS" para copar las cárceles y pudrirse en ellas.

Mire, Will.Wallace, vivimos en un mundo injusto y que se aleja también de lo que desea el Liberalismo social... Viendo lo que vemos, ¿no le parece que hay motivos más que suficientes para tomarse la Justicia por la propia mano? Y tengo muchos amigos americanos que son liberales y sabrá por dónde voy... pero, claro estamos en un país "civilizado" y aquel no lo es, ¿No?

De todas formas, agradecerle su comentario, ya que aunque no lo comparto en buena parte, es interesante - y ya se lo dije- ver otros posicionamientos y es lo que enriquece a este hilo, sino sería muy aburrido... ¿No le parece?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> No sé los países "civilizados" que Vd. conoce, pero le aseguro que le puedo dar una larga lista donde ese chico hubiera "pagado" de otra manera... Además, con esto lo único que se consigue es que cuando salga de la cárcel se convierta en un auténtico "problema"...
> 
> .../...



En mi opinión el asunto se zanja de una manera muy sencilla y que ya está contemplada en los ordenamientos jurídicos de muchos países "civilizados" pero que no se aplica, como tantas otras cosas. Y es que la cárcel tiene una función de reinserción social no de castigo. Si el juez hubiese, no sé cómo decirlo, tenido sesera o quizás simplemente hubiese repasado sus apuntes de la carrera, hubiera tenido que ver al segundo que el caso de este chico no era para ir a la cárcel (ya que, por lo menos en nuestro país no cumple la función de reinserción). Lo digo por los años que han pasado desde que cometió el delito y porque no ha reincidido (creo entender). Yo, sin haberme leído los apuntes de la carrera, a este tío le hubiera metido 4 años de trabajo social pero no podando árboles, ni recogiendo basura en los parques sino ocupándose de, por ejemplo, personas desválidas, sirviendo la comida en un comedor social o algo que le pusiera de frente la miseria del mundo.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2016)

Casos como el de Alejandro (el de la tarjeta y los supuestos 80€) os puedo narrar unos cuantos, de vecinos y conocidos, y seguro que todos conocéis alguno del estilo, ya sea más o menos "espectacular" en la sentencia.

Desde el chavalito de 18 años que roba una consola en el Fnac por que sus padres no se la compraban, hasta el padre al que le encuentran en la guantera 50 gramos de hachís que era de su hijo y colegas del juerga del sábado...y al final, si no tienes un buen abogado que juegue bien tus cartas, la terminas cagando.

Quiero pensar que si el chaval, tuviera o no mala fe, admitiese desde un primer momento su metedura de pata, y mostrase predisposición a colaborar y abonar la cuantía sustraída, sería posible que todo quedase en una pena de menos de 2 años y no tuviera que entrar en prisión.

Nuestros chorizos de guante blanco, estén o no aforados, sabrían recomendarle un buen picapleitos para salir indemne...eso si, previo pago de un buen fielato burocrático, y unas bonitas costas para el letrado y su "equipo"

*W.wallance* las empresas del IBEX chupan de la teta del estado sí, es cierto, al tiempo que exprimen al ciudadano con monopolios que en teoría no pueden existir y le sangran el bolsillo, todos lo sentimos cada mes. Pero no es menos cierto que el estado, y sobre todo los políticos de alto cargo, han de llevarse bien con estas grande empresas, pues la carrera política puede resultar muy breve dependiendo del viento que sople, y por consiguiente un buen sillón de piel en la junta asesora de una grande del IBEX es caramelo que no se puede rechazar...da igual derecha, izquierda o centro...ya que el dinero compra del mismo modo a cualquier pensamiento político.

Por lo tanto, la culpa achacada a las empresas del IBEX, no está en su raíz, pues ellas como empresa han de buscar maximizar beneficios, el verdadero problema está en los cimientos del estado español, y en concreto en la vertiente legislativa y la ejecutiva.

*Racional* el seguro al que se refiere...que no inversión, de venderlo a día de hoy al precio pagado bajo spot por una conocida tienda Española, me dejaría una rentabilidad a un año y medio vista de un 7%...cierto que no es mucho, pero no es menos cierto que duermo a pierna suelta.

Buenas noches a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2016)

Bueno, a ver si el "pollo" que dirige este foro se da cuenta de que es una falta de respeto poner los anuncios publicitarios encima de los comentarios y ya llevamos varios días así...

Y dejo esto... 42 propietarios por cada Onza de Plata registrada en el Comex... Y la "partida" continúa...

- COMEX Registered Silver Owners Per Ounce Jump To Record Leverage | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## amador (9 Jun 2016)

#fernandojcg y seguidores del hilo, el Adblock va "que te cagas" para que no te aparezcan.

Adblock Plus - ¡Navegue por la web sin publicidad molesta!

Se instala en el navegador y adios publicidad molesta.

Salu2



fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, a ver si el "pollo" que dirige este foro se da cuenta de que es una falta de respeto poner los anuncios publicitarios encima de los comentarios y ya llevamos varios días así...
> 
> Y dejo esto... 42 propietarios por cada Onza de Plata registrada en el Comex... Y la "partida" continúa...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2016)

Hola, amador: Gracias y ya lo tengo instalado en uno de los portátiles que uso, ya que tengo tres por cuestiones de "movilidad" y otras historias que no vienen al caso... Cuando tenga tiempo lo pondré en los otros, pero insisto en que es una falta de respeto para los que escribimos por aquí y también para aquellos que nos leen... que son muchísimos más.

Y dejo este otro artículo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/titanic-math-101/

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jun 2016)

¡Joder! frisch dándole "ideas" al "pollo"... Bueno, amador, si quieres lo borras y algunos ya se han enterado, pero vamos que eso es de amplio conocimiento público...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (9 Jun 2016)

Ya, primero he pensado en un privado, pero a mi también me tocaba los webos esa manera tan invasiva de meter la publicidad, así que he pensado que mejor para todos.

Además, el webmaster ya lo sabe, no depende de este mensaje que bloquee el acceso con Adblock o no. Si lo hace perdería mucho público.

Fíjate que incluso los diarios importantes no lo bloquean.

Saludos



frisch dijo:


> Manual del superviviente
> 
> (va en tono de humor que es lo mío)
> 
> Esas cosas se dicen en un privado porque como cunda el ejemplo, el pollo le mete un código a la página y a todo el que tenga el plugin le bloquea el acceso. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: SÍ, es como dices... Aquí, en este hilo, tienen una "gallina de Oro", así que tienen que vigilar determinadas "aptitudes"... No sería la primera vez que envío a tomar por culo un foro y lo hago siempre que intentan coartar la libertad. Je,je,je... recuerdo aún el "pulso" que quiso mantener conmigo un determinado administrador y como se le fue a la mierda el "tenderete" cuando me marché y eso que aquel formato me gustaba más que el que observo en este foro. Imagino que aquí tienen más "experiencia" y lo que les importa es ganar "pasta", ni más ni menos... En fin, nosotros seguiremos a nuestra "olla" mientras podamos.

Por cierto, ayer -como ya comenté- incrementé la "posición" en el Oro FÏSICO y sigo trabajando en cerrar la brecha que tengo en relación a la Plata, aunque ¡Ojo! a ese MP y con los años puede ser bastante más rentable que el Oro, pero ahora mismo primo la Seguridad en cuanto a lo que aquí consideramos como "dinero" REAL.

Y os dejo este artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Coyuntura y miedo a la inestabilidad financiera

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: SANGRE, mucha SANGRE en las Bolsas en el día de hoy... Ja,ja,ja... y algunos todavía piensan que unos "indocumentados" andamos por aqui y somos unos "asustaviejas".. Ja,ja,ja... ¡IGNORANTES! Y nos vemos cuando los índices americanos corrijan fuertemente... ¡Vais a FLIPAR con los niveles que se van a alcanzar en el Ibex-35! Evidentemente, todo lleva su tiempo, pero desde luego yo andaría en estos momentos muy lejos de las Bolsas...

Y dejo esto...

- Diferencias geográficas clave de la Fed y el BCE

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2016 at 14:27 ----------

Edito: De PUTÍSIMA MADRE... Muchos BORREGOS del foro aplaudiendo con las orejas la entrada del chaval Alejandro en la cárcel y sobre esto QUÉEEEEE...

- Caso Neymar: Acuerdo entre el Barça y fiscal por los delitos tributarios del fichaje de Neymar. Noticias de España

¡Que ASCO de país! y me refiero a muchos de sus habitantes...

Saludos.


----------



## Atzukak (10 Jun 2016)

[/COLOR]Edito: De PUTÍSIMA MADRE... Muchos BORREGOS del foro aplaudiendo con las orejas la entrada del chaval Alejandro en la cárcel y sobre esto QUÉEEEEE...

- Caso Neymar: Acuerdo entre el Barça y fiscal por los delitos tributarios del fichaje de Neymar. Noticias de España

¡Que ASCO de país! y me refiero a muchos de sus habitantes...

Saludos.[/QUOTE]

Tampoco ha salido en las portadas de los periodicos pero la puta mafia sigue saliendo impune! Eso si , somos unos traidores si no les votamos sus presupuestos!

El Supremo absuelve a Millet y Montull por el caso del hotel Palau

:vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muchos BORREGOS del foro aplaudiendo con las orejas la entrada del chaval Alejandro en la cárcel y sobre esto QUÉEEEEE...



Hombre Fernando, por favor, que yo haya leído sólo ha habido una persona en este foro que ha dicho que le parece bien la sentencia que le ha caido al Alejandro de marras. Por cierto, el único que le agradece el comentario soy yo y no por lo de Alejandro sino por cortesía ya que el comentario es en respuesta a uno mío, es decir que no veo yo la proliferación de lo que tú denominas borregos. Y tampoco lo ha dicho en los términos de aplaudiendo sino afirmando que el que la hace la paga y que lo que a él le indigna es que haya muchos poderosos delincuentes sigan tan campantes.


Yo no estoy de acuerdo con Will.Wallace en la primera parte de su comentario y no lo estoy por tres razones:

1. Porque el caso Alejandro de Marras es la manifestación del esperpento del sistema judicial español que se afana en buscar y castigar al más débil (y/o imbécil) y cuela por el cedazo a vigas de varios metros de diámetro, lo cual pone en evidencia que el sistema judicial español está comprado, vendido y revendido, lo cual no me extraña porque, en primer lugar, procede del franquismo, las familias, y, en segundo, del Felipismo, las familias que, a efectos judiciales, tanto monta monta tanto (así de crudo lo cuento).

A ver si nos vamos enterando de un dato que a mi me resulta crucial en este país: la transición no tuvo lugar en los estamentos económicos y financieros. Por eso se llamó transición y no ruptura o revolución. 

2. Porque (en el caso y en los casos tipo Alejandro de Marras) se debe aplicar la doctrina que sustenta (teóricamente) nuestro ordenamiento judicial y penitenciario (¡qué palabra!): la reinserción.

3. Si se disculpa al poderoso ¿por qué no disculpar al no poderoso?

Cabe otro escenario y desafortunadamente creo que es el que nos está tocando vivir. Palo al débil que son muchos más y nos pueden joder el invento.

En cualquier caso, ni borregos, ni orejas, ni aplausos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: ¿Sabes lo que es meter la pata? Pues, eso es lo que has hecho con tu comentario... Me explico: NO me refiero a este hilo, sino al foro en general, es decir fuera de aquí... Y te lo digo porque escribí un comentario en un hilo que se abrió sobre este chaval, Alejandro, y viendo las respuestas, pues lo borré y envié a tomar por culo ese hilo y es que no sé porqué cojones me salgo de aquí...

Por tanto, el comentario no se refería para nada al conforero Will.Wallace, aunque no esté de acuerdo con su opinión sobre este tema, pero sus formas fueron exquisitas y eso es algo que yo valoro en su justa medida, independientemente de mis "prontos"...

Así que me reitero en lo dicho: BORREGOS APLAUDIENDO CON LAS OREJAS... ¿Lo "pillas" ahora?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2016)

La cárcel tal y como está hoy en día concebida en este país, es un hotel de dos estrellas, en algunos casos de 3, y para algunos presos en concreto de 4.

A mi modo de entender el pago por un delito, y siendo el recluso una persona sana y cabal, debería pasar en la mayoría de los casos por prestar servicios a la comunidad, algo que hoy en día no estaría de más, ya que por desgracia faltan manos, y sobran bocazas.

Si un iluminado defrauda, roba, agrede, viola...o lo que sea, y le caen 10 años, ¿por que cojones yo tengo que pagarle la sopa, la cama, la ropa limpia, médico...?

Y si por cojones lo he de hacer, pues que curre 8 horas al día 5 días a la semana, que para eso salen con derecho a ayudas económicas para la reinserción.

¿Es que somos una panda de gilipollas o que?...sabían bien en la antigua Roma lo que hacer con los "desobedientes"...y creo que esto no es un criterio ni progresista ni conservador, es lógica de parvulario.

Al chaval Alejandro, sin saber realmente lo que ha hecho, solo por lo que he leído en varios medios, le llegaba un par de horitas al día durante un año en un comedor social, poniendo las mesas, limpiando, o pasando la fregona...y al Bárcenas por ejemplo, pan, agua, cama, y 8 horas al día desbrozando cunetas de lunes a viernes...

Soy yo, o es tan difícil montar unas patrullas de trabajadores...que es eso de currar solo dentro de la cárcel y si les apetece, con el fin de rebajar la condena...¡me cago en mis muelas!, si hay gente que vive peor fuera currando como esclavos que dentro.

No me caliento más, al menos mirar el precio del oro, nos alegra el día a casi todos...*racional*, los que compraron a 1100$ por ejemplo no hace tanto y vendieron a 1275$ hoy por ejemplo, ¿Cómo los definimos?...inversores asegurados, asegurados pillos, gente con potra, iluminados...

Un saludo y buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2016)

Hombre es que yo sólo leo este hilo y es donde has escrito lo escrito.
_
Edito_: Me alegra que no consideres a Will.Wallace un borrego aplaudiendo con sus orejas. Seguimos teniendo paz que falta nos hace.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Hilo y FORO... Está clara la distinción, pero bueno no pasa nada... Y, ocasionalmente, escribo también fuera de aquí, aunque cada vez me apetece menos.

# paketazo: Me parece que tú y yo "sobramos" en este puto país...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hilo y FORO...



Entiendo. Es que tal y como te he dicho no leo los otros "hilos" o "hilillos" de este "foro" o "forillo". Y como resulta que en este "hilo" que hace parte de un "foro", un contertulio (a mi me gusta más el término contertulio que el de conforero o conhilero) hablaba de lo de que justa es la sentencia a Alejandro de Marras Card Credit, pues pensaba que te referías única y exclusivamente a él.

¿Cómo hacemos me acomodo yo a la terminología Foro, Hilo, Conforero, Conhilero o nos limitamos a lo que escribimos aquí y a quienes escribimos aquí?

Estoy abierto a todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Tú habla por ti y yo hablo por mí... Por si lo desconoces hay mucha gente que viene a este HILO por mis aportaciones a otros HILOS del FORO... Además, SIEMPRE he hecho esta distinción entre hilo y FORO, aunque entiendo que no lo hayas percibido hasta ahora, pero bueno insisto en que no pasa nada, pero que sepas que meter, has metido la "pata" y NO pasa nada... Y esto es recordando al único cómico que sigo: José Mota... Tampoco te lo tomes tan en serio, frisch, ya que no hay mala intención por mi parte... ¡Y lo sabes!

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2016)

Bueno, pues en ese caso Estimado contertulio Fernando desearía que retiraras el apelativo de borrego que aplaude con las orejas al contertulio de nuestro foro Will.Wallace porque no es lo que ha hecho ni dicho.

Un abrazo contertulio.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... frisch: No te precipites y si me lees bien, ya aclaré suficientemente que NO me refería al conforero Will.Wallace: post 4367... Más que reciente.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (10 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... frisch: No te precipites y si me lees bien, ya aclaré suficientemente que NO me refería al conforero Will.Wallace: post 4367... Más que reciente.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Ambiguamente.

_Edito_ Y en cualquier caso Fernando, te lo he dicho de varias formas, siempre con respeto y por qué no decirlo, con cariño, y ahora te lo vuelvo a decir con un tono un poco más fuerte (igual de respetuoso y cariñoso): 

"Llegado el punto puedes ser hiriente".

No creas que eres el único privilegiado que tiene fuentes de información aquí y allá, y menos, la única cabeza clara capaz de analizar la "actualidad". O dicho de otra manera no creas que estás hablando en un hilo en el que la gran mayoría de los que lo leen no tienen ni pajolera idea y acuden aquí como si fuera el oráculo de Delfos.

No, no es así.

Por lo menos no es mi caso y de mucho observar sé que no soy el único.

Este hilo es un gran hilo que tú has abierto y mantienes junto con otros (para mi un foro) pero lo es, sobre todo, porque hay pocos "juegos de poder". ¡No jodamos con la pelota!


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Nada, NO tengo problema en "Jurar" por todos los Santos habidos y por haber que NO me refería al conforero Will.Wallace.

¿Vale ahora?

Saludos.

Edito: Fuera de lugar, frisch, pero entiendo que todos tenemos un "mal día"... Y haces afirmaciones que NO se sostienen y, efectivamente, este hilo se mantiene por las aportaciones de unos y otros, pero te recuerdo quién es el "alma mater" del mismo, más que nada por el volumen de aportaciones y de dedicación, algo que es indiscutible, pero no te preocupes porque no se me ha "subido" a la cabeza nada irreal... Y como siempre digo: todos sabemos lo que sabemos y también sabemos lo que no sabemos...


----------



## Atzukak (10 Jun 2016)

Por cierto, creo ke el Oro-Euro esta rompiendo el patrón del año pasado!

http://invst.ly/1vhs0

Veremos la semana ke viene si confirma!

::


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jun 2016)

Hola, Atzukak: No sé, no sé... pero el panorama anda tan oscuro como para especular sobre lo que van a hacer las distintas divisas y lo digo por el Brexit (sobre todo éste), las elecciones en España, etc., etc. Está todo muy TURBIO y ya veremos si no se precipitan los acontecimientos antes de tiempo... Y dejo dos informaciones relacionadas con lo que comento...

- Soros Buying Gold On BREXIT, EU "Collapse" Risk

- Soros Buying Gold On BREXIT, EU "Collapse" Risk

Saludos.

Edito: Aunque los titulares son iguales, se trata de dos noticias distintas.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Jun 2016)

UNA PREGUNTA AL FORO, DESDE MI DESCONOCIMIENTO:
Paketazo la clavó y el patrón de esta semana ha cumplido con la relación, al S&P y la gráfica del oro, recomendé ampliamente el Post. Pero ya comentaba también la duda respecto del mismo“los creadores de mercado son muy caprichosos y juegan como nadie el despiste”

Por otro lado en relación a las mineras, cuando Ladrillofilo comentaba la suscripción a Rambus y Spock, este último con una cartera de un rendimiento del 120% desde enero, Fernando indicaba cautela, venía a decir con otras palabras que si viene el crash bursátil, mucho ojo que también saldrán tocadas las mineras; para mi la evidencia, prueba empírica ha sido demostrada en el batacazo de este viernes, los futuros del oro cerraron a 1276,60 “0,31%” y Barrick Gold Corporation (ABX) cerró a 19,60 “0,10%”; un ridículo 0,10%

La cuestión es la siguiente:

Unai Gaztelumendi planteaba lo siguiente en su último post
Metales, desde la óptica del COT | Unai Gaztelumendi


Habrá el momento que la olla a presión explote, como dice él “El balón de playa sumergido en el agua se librerará … Será un evento y lo sabremos identificar… Pero mientras, no os dejéis engañar. Las cosas siguen atadas; queda gas”

Pero ahora no es posible la subida del oro; no hay físico suficiente para aguantar una tendencia alcista. ¿Cómo? Mateniendolo a raya. Tendencia bajista pura, sin permitir un atisbo de cambio. Dejando que trading desks de los Hedge Funds y demás incautos, compren y compren, ponerse corto contra todos, establecer una line in the sand y soltar a los HFT para que hagan su trabajo. Se controla el metal cumpliendo órdenes geopolíticas elevadas (mayormente Chinas) y a la vez consiguiendo jugosos beneficios para el banco. Porque los COMMs vendidos, se cubren abajo, nunca más arriba. Win-Win.

LA PREGUNTA: 
En este escenario de UNAI ¿Estaríamos ya en máximos y habría de nuevo el retroceso? ¿ como dice Unai…” empezaríamos el siguiente ciclo de wash & rinse?

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 12:34 ----------

Abundando en el argumento, estrategías, patada hacia delante para seguir acumulando oro, por parte de aquellos que pueden hacerlo, manipulando el mercado os dejo un enlace de ETF Securities, que también indica la posible bajada del Oro.
Comentan que los mercados de capitales cerrados y las restricciones cambiarias han dado lugar a prácticas que tenían que ver con respaldos de materias primas para poder obtener capital, que si China abre sus mercados financieros estas bajarían, también el oro. 


“”Si bien esperamos que cualquier medida implementada hacia la apertura de los mercados cambiarios y de valores chinos sea gradual, los precios de las materias primas podrían entrar en una fase de volatilidad ante una liquidación de las posiciones de Carry Trade utilizadas como garantía colateral.””

Leer más: Materias primas: posible volatilidad ante la apertura de China de sus mercados financieros


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Arbeyna: Me han realizado una consulta que no he podido atender por mi desconocimiento del tema y lo he remitido a ti. Revisa la entrada de MP. Gracias.

# Charizato21: Interesante lo que propones y esta noche ya te dará mi opinión al respecto. Ahora me es imposible. No obstante, sería de agradecer que paketazo u otros que entiendan "algo" del tema, pudieran darnos también su opinión acerca del mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Bueno, aprovecho unos minutos que tengo y te doy mi opinión de forma rápida a lo que planteas...

A Unai lo descubrí yo a este foro, concretamente en el hilo "oficial" del Oro y de eso hace tiempo. Es un analista al que sigo desde hace tiempo y es muy bueno, pero eso no quita para que no ande muy acertado en los últimos tiempos, quizás ahora lo haga más a "toro pasado"... No es menos cierto que en los mercados de Materias Primas es muy difícil acertar el "timing", ya que están en juego fuerzas muy poderosas y que se escapan al control de los analistas y de la "industria" inversora que se mueve alrededor de las mismas. Y los MPs tampoco son ajenos a esto que comento, ni mucho menos y, especialmente, el Oro por su carácter monetario.

Preguntas un "imposible" en cuanto a "acertar" con un elevado tanto por ciento de posibilidades... Si simplificamos: las mineras "oreras", y también las "plateras", pueden seguir subiendo si el Oro lo hace a su vez y ya no te digo si éste si "dispara"... Ahora bien, si continuamos con una dinámica parecida a la de este año, es decir nos movemos en un rango situado entre los $1194,70 y los $1304,40, pues las mineras deberían notarlo ya que han subido mucho en vertical y deberían corregir los "excesos"... No ha existido "proporcionalidad" entre las subida del Oro FÍSICO y las mineras "oreras", ni mucho menos y éstas últimas han amplificado mucho la subida del metal dorado.

Sin embargo, ahora mismo es muy difícil tomar decisiones "adecuadas" si entramos en el terreno especulativo - y yo voy por otro lado...-, ya que tenemos el Brexit y cuyo resultado va a marcar mucho a los distintos activos. Así que yo sigo recomendando mucha prudencia y ya entrados en el mes de Julio podremos tener una mejor "foto" de lo sucedido y hacia dónde podemos dirigirnos.

Volviendo al tema de las mineras "oreras" es conocido que Soros han entrado en ellas, pero seguramente lo debió hacer a principios de año... Je,je,je... igual leyó lo que yo escribí acerca de las mismas y muchísimo antes de que lo hicieran Spock y muchos otros "reconocidos" analistas.

Comento lo de Soros porque os dejo un enlace sobre unas declaraciones suyas. Este "personaje" no es "Santo" de mi devoción, pero suele hilar bastante fino y creo que paketazo puede avalar lo que estoy diciendo. Lo digo porque él ha estado más metido que yo en los mercados y sabe de lo que hablo.

- George Soros: 4 pronósticos vitales sobre los mercados financieros - RT

Y el COT no permite ser precisamente optimista... pero bueno veremos qué tendencia sigue a medida que se vaya aproximando el Brexit...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - June 10, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Jun 2016)

No tiene desperdicio.

¿Por qué odian a Michael Moore?, de Gregorio Morán en La Vanguardia | Caffe Reggio


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2016)

*charitazo21* el análisis técnico se basa sobre todo en la repetición, y para que esta exista en patrón "no aleatorio", hay que saber identificarla justo antes de que se produzca, o en el peor de los casos cuando esta empiece a desarrollarse.

El oro ahora mismo está plantando cara a un S&P en máximos, para nosotros, personajes de a pie, solo nos queda tratar de deducir pequeñas cosas usando la lógica.

Lo más lógico ahora mismo es que la tendencia alcista del s&P acabe en algún momento, es plausible ver los 2200 puntos, incluso más...solo han de abonar el terreno a las grandes del Nasdaq , dow, y s&p para provocar un efecto arrastre...

Hace años hubo una polémica interesante en el IBEX, respecto al posicionamiento en el mercado de derivados, ya que cualquier mano fuerte que pudiera mover a telefónica (hablo de hace más de una década), podía subir o bajar al índice, y por lo tanto podía obtener el efecto apalancado que deseara en los derivados...o sea en los futuros del IBEX...esto generaría ganancias impresionantes para el que tuviera el suficiente dinero para hacerlo, y no arriesgaría a penas nada.

Pues esto extrapolado al S&P, viene a ser lo mismo, los small cap del otro lado del charco , llevan meses de capa caída, pues no atraen capital, sin embargo los pesos pesados de los índices siguen arriba...¿por qué?, pues por que las manos fuertes así lo quieren.

Tras las elecciones USA, o quizá un poquitín antes, habrá movimientos, y si son a la baja, el dinero huirá al oro por ejemplo, ya que de perder los soportes el s&p, habrá tal cantidad de apuntes contables deseando escapar de la "trampa", que el oro vivirá una época dorada.

Los que dicen que el oro que se puede ir al carajo desde aquí, deberían argumentar algo más que, subidas de tipos, poca rentabilidad, mejor la renta variable...

solo piensa en lo que dice *fernando*, si por algún motivo GB abandonase la UE, un refugio perfecto sería el oro, a pesar de que el $ también se vería muy reforzado, pero en todo caso perdería el €, con lo que la posesión de oro se revalorizaría respecto al mismo.

Yo no puedo afirmar que sea momento de comprar, sin embargo, la gráfica de medio plazo dice que sí, que se puede comprar...¿durará la subida?...lo veremos en los 1400$ OZ.

Y si tuviéramos la suerte de ver de nuevo los 1100$...pues compañero...tonto el último.

Yo el tema de las oreras prefiero dejarlo de lado, es renta variable, y si el oro subiera pero los indices cayeran fuertemente arrastrarían a las mismas, quizá no en la medida que lo haga el índice, pero no creo que todas se salvasen de un buen varapalo en su cotización.

Fijaros en el petróleo, ha rebotado un 100% desde mínimos y muchas petroleras siguen en mínimos, sobre todo las de pequeña capitalización.

Cuidado con eso.

Buen sábado a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## Pedernal (11 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> No tiene desperdicio.
> 
> ¿Por qué odian a Michael Moore?, de Gregorio Morán en La Vanguardia | Caffe Reggio




Buen artículo. Creo que a Michael Moore le pasa algo parecido a lo que es en España el Gran Wayoming, que se ríen de sí mismos de una manera brutal y eso deja sin armas al que quiere reírse de ellos. Sería patético incluso intentar insultarle, por eso ante la incapacidad de ser más ingeniosos en el insulto que ellos, sólo les queda mostrarles odio.
Tenía que haber un Moore en cada país.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Me ha gustado el comentario de paketazo... Se nota cuando uno ha estado en el "ajo" y sudando "tinta" de todos los colores, es decir moviendo su "pasta" y no la de otros. Eso es lo difícil y que deja unas "marcas" que te hacen ser mucho más frío en el análisis, pero eso SÍ procurando no estar ahí y si se está con otra visión a la del pasado...

Por cierto, paketazo, ya que citas a Telefónica, llevo unos días fijándome en ese valor e independientemente de las "razones" existentes para su caída, pues para aquellos que quieran arriesgar en "peritas en dulce": 7,45 puede ser un buen lugar de entrada. Y ahí lo dejo... y no quiere decir que vaya a entrar en esa Compañía.

Y hablando de las mineras "oreras", aquí en este hilo recuerdo que el conforero bankiero se arriesgo a entrar en Barrick Gold cuando NADIE se acordaba de ellas... bueno, menos paketazo, "menda lerenda" y NO recuerdo a NADIE más...

¡Ojo! a este artículo...

- Yield Curve Flattens Again: 30-Yr Yield Just 19 Basis Points From Record Low | MishTalk

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (11 Jun 2016)

Frenando, paketazo, frish, etc. etc. es un placer seguiros a diario. 
De lo mejor en los foros y demás que existen ....aunque a veces el "ego" brilla demasiado. 

Veo que últimamente "telefónica" sale en muchos sitios e incluso vosotros lo mencionáis.

Creo que el BCE acaba de empezar a comprar deuda y demás de empresas privadas europeas y entre las que ha empezado a comprar está "Telefónica". Justo empieza a comprar cuando cae "Telefónica" y también la bolsa en general.
No sé que pensar: quizás que NO quiere comprar CARO y quiere quedarse con parte del pastel a buen precio.....o quizás todo lo contrario y empieza a comprar porque todo está tan mal y podrido que ya no se aguanta....o quizás......no lo sé.

Salut,


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Hola, urgent: Gracias por tus elogios. Ja,ja,ja... cuando hacen referencia a mi "ego" -y no digo que tú lo hayas hecho...- más me "crezco". Mira, todos somos una consecuencia de nuestras vivencias y si has estado casi siempre mandando y tomando decisiones importantes en muchos ámbitos, pues suele aparecer esto que algunos toman como un "defecto" y otros como un "mal menor"... Tampoco te creas que me lo tengo tan "creído" y menos en un foro. Otra cosa es fuera de aquí...

Mi comentario sobre Telefónica lo tienes que ver como "anecdótico"... Ahora mismo, sigo la evolución de los índices y el desacople que está existiendo en relación a los americanos y eso es un anticipo de la HOSTIA que vendrá...

El precio de referencia de entrada en Telefónica es porque yo estuve en torno al mismo y de eso hace muchos, pero MUCHÍSIMOS años... para que luego digan que la Bolsa es ganadora a largo plazo y estamos hablando de uno de los valores rectores de la Bolsa española.

Y dejo esto: "Nos guste o no, somos seres con ego: tenemos una identidad que proteger y no queremos perder nuestra cordura." (Walter Riso)

Que cada cual interprete lo que quiera...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, urgent: Gracias por tus elogios. Ja,ja,ja... cuando hacen referencia a mi "ego" -y no digo que tú lo hayas hecho...- más me "crezco".
> 
> .../...



Hombre Fernando, no acapares. Yo creo que urgent se refiere a mi (ego).


----------



## urgent (11 Jun 2016)

jejejeje....que no me referia a vuestro "ego".....bueno va "un poquito si", y el mio....pero nada en comparación con el del funcionario (político, inspector...) salvapatrias corrupto al que le debemos la vida toda la humanidad.

Lo del "oro" lo sigo pensando vs "bitcoin-bitgold..". 

Me explico: si vamos a un mundo sin "dinero físico" de que sirve tener "oro físico" (a salvo de posibles confiscaciones, ya me entendéis).....vale, vale,...que si el trueque, que si el mercado "paralelo", etc.. pero para eso se tiene que estar muy "bregado" y tener "cojon..s" y que no te den gato por liebre al comprar.

.....voy pensando y espero no llegar tarde.....y que el barco ya haya zarpado.

salut i ego, 

perdón "salut i pelas", o ¿salut y oro?.


----------



## frisch (11 Jun 2016)

Los franceses descubren la cifra mágica de los 100 mil euros.

La Banque Postale, que viene a ser el banco de casi 11 millones de franceses, ha enviado una amable carta a sus clientes indicándoles que el banco garantiza sus depósitos hasta 100 mil euros.

Por supuesto, la noticia no se presenta como un cataclismo sino como un ejemplo de seriedad y responsabilidad. Adjunto copia de la carta en la que se puede leer:

_"La protección de los depósitos realizados en la Banque Postale está garantizada por el FGDR, Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos y de Resolución - cuyo prístino leitmotiv es: "*Su dinero está protegido -*"._

Está teniendo lugar, por una parte, el anuncio de un cataclismo bancario y, por otro, el anuncio de un atraco de dimensiones colosales. Pero no hay de qué preocuparse porque siempre nos quedará la Eurocopa (esto sí que está garantizado de verdad).


----------



## oinoko (11 Jun 2016)

Atzukak dijo:


> Por cierto, creo ke el Oro-Euro esta rompiendo el patrón del año pasado!
> 
> http://invst.ly/1vhs0
> 
> ...



El oro y el petróleo se miden en dólares y contra el dólar todavía no se ha roto el patrón estacional. Todavía podríamos encontrarnos en Diciembre otra vez en los 1100 dólares.

El euro ha bajado en la última semana respecto al dollar por el posible Brexit, y si al final se produce, todavía bajará mucho más, no tanto por la salida de los hijos de la Gran Bretaña en sí, sino porque rompería la imagen de indisolubilidad de la eurozona, y abriría la puerta para que salieran más países. En este caso "las chapitas" serían un refugio sin que necesariamente tuviera que subir su precio en dólares.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Hola, urgent: Es curioso cómo se va aceptando por la población la posible implantación futura del dinero electrónico y, precisamente, ayer tenía un acalorado debate con un cliente de mi empresa y que es un empresario "liberal" o eso dice... Él se mostraba favorable y no discutía los "mantras" que se lanzan desde el Sistema para potenciar esa aceptación. Y ya le dije que era un "liberal" muy discutible, ya que mis amigos americanos liberales son unos declarados enemigos de esa posible "propuesta" o ¿imposición? Es más, en aquel país, los liberales suelen apostar por los MPs. entre sus formatos favoritos de "dinero"...

Amigo urgent, te interesará informarte de lo que ha sucedido históricamente cuando ha habido restricciones monetarias por distintas causas, ya sean financieras, económicas, bélicas, catastróficas, etc., etc. En esas circunstancias, los MPs SIEMPRE han encontrado "contraparte", pero evidentemente hay que saber buscarla... Dicho de otra manera: conozco cuál puede ser el PROBLEMA y déjame, por tanto, trabajar en la búsqueda de la solución... Y aquí no sólo abogamos por los MPs, sino por un "pack" mucho más completo.

Por como te despides, así como por tu nick, deduzco que al igual que yo eres Catalán... Bien, la expresión correcta es "Salut i força al canut"...

Y dejo el significado de la expresión...

- El Rincón de Opaito: (SALUT I FORCA AL CANUT) LAS FRASES Y SUS SIGNIFICADOS O TRADUCCIONES.

Bien, fíjate qué tipo de monedas iban al "canut"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2016)

*urgent* adjunto un link para que quién quiera pueda leer en prensa salmón parte del sacrilegio que estamos viviendo hoy en día.

Qué empresas españolas podrían beneficiarse de la compra de bonos del BCE

Esta noticia pasó en su momento bastante desapercibida, y quiero presuponer que no fue por casualidad, pues a mi modo de ver las cosas (seguro que mal vistas por mi parte), esto es un pecado contra la lógica económica.

Si el BCE imprime nuestro sudor y tiempo en forma de billetes, puedo llegar a aceptar que quizá en un momento determinado compre deuda soberana como parte de una política monetaria expansiva...no me gusta, pero lo acepto, es un modo clásico de poner circulante en el sistema.

Ahora bien, que el BCE use ese mismo dinero para comprar deuda corporativa privada, para mi es una tomadura de pelo, una falta de respeto y un escupitajo en la cara del pueblo europeo.

A mi sinceramente, que cojones me importa que telefónica se vaya a la quiebra...y lo digo anchamente, y a gritos si hace falta...esta compañía ha robado a los españoles durante décadas en base a su estatus de "pública", sí, un monopolio público que cuyos precios manejaban en base a sus intereses, y no al del ciudadano, que era quién precisaba del este servicio básico.

Luego todos recordamos la pantomima de la privatización y como se la quedaron los amiguitos del gobierno de turno...y siguieron sangrando al españolito con tarifas que eran 10 veces superiores a las de nuestros vecinos europeos...¿Quién no recuerda acojonado contar los segundos cuando llamaba con el móvil hace unos años?...¿o quien no se cagaba al ver una llamada al extranjero reflejada en la factura?...y lo de conectarse a internet con aquellos modems de 56k que pitaban y luego te soplaban la tela por minuto navegado...abrir una página ya era un minuto...

Para mi telefónica debería estar muerta y enterrada y todos los españoles deberíamos mear sobre su tumba.

*Fernando* me comentas lo de las acciones de la compañía...pues que quieres que te diga, si los mafiosos del BCE compran su deuda, es posible que se financien a costo cercano a 0, y eso es un buen caramelo para una gran empresa para hundir a la competencia que se lo curra para hacerse un hueco y abaratarnos los precios...sí, puede ser una buena entrada para sacarse unas pelillas con los dividendos, efectivamente, incluso para lograr un rebote decente.

Pero quiero que entendáis que financiar a las empresas privadas "monopolísticas" con dinero publico es una perrada que no deberíamos aceptar...si quieren sembrar dinero en la economía, que entreguen créditos a costo cercano a 0 al pequeño empresario o incluso al mediano...pero no, no señores, aquí solo interesa como os dije el otro día asegurarse sillones de asesor...

cuanta falta hace un cambio radical en toda esta podredumbre...lo dejo, no quiero agriarme la sangre.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jun 2016)

Hola, paketazo: NO, no había leído la noticia que enlazas, aunque sabía que el BCE iba a comprar deuda corporativa y que, efectivamente, es una tomadura de pelo y algo más... Desde luego, lo de la "libre competencia"... ¿qué coño debe ser? Yo creía que era otra cosa, pero va a ser que NO... Y que esto no llegue a la gente o que ésta no preste la menor atención... y luego vendrán los "lloros", porque no olvidemos, paketazo, que lo que está haciendo el BCE son medidas DESESPERADAS, ni más ni menos... Lo que viene después no es difícil "adivinarlo" y que no quiere decir que sea "mañana", pero SÍ "pasado mañana"...

# frisch: Es curioso porque ING hizo lo propio no hace mucho y me consta que también lo están haciendo otros bancos. Como para "confiar"...

Por cierto, ya que te refieres a la Eurocopa, me gustaría saber dónde estaríamos yo, tú o paketazo si nos acusarán de los delitos que a esos dos jugadores de la Selección Española... SÍ, la "Justicia" es igual para todos... por los COJONES.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2016 at 23:44 ----------

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...r-del-11-s-permitio-la-destruccion-de-pruebas

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (11 Jun 2016)

También estoy totalmente en contra del fin del dinero físico, pero que no me guste, no quiere decir que no vaya a pasar.....tampoco me gustaba que restringieran las compras en dinero en efectivo y ya ves como estamos. 
Por suerte o por desgracia soy un "mindundi" que sólo puede "surfear" entre las olas.

Es verdad que los mp's especialmente el oro ha sido y es un valor refugio, pero si lo será en un futuro o no, yo no lo sé, probablemente si lo será o por lo menos lo deseo, pero no lo sé. 
Antes no había las computadoras y en poco tiempo todo está cambiando con una velocidad exponencial (no sólo en economía sino más en medicina-genética, etc.). No digo que me guste o no me guste , simplemente que es así, y que seguramente los "libros" de historia dirán en un futuro próximo que estuvimos en una "Revolución tecnológica-sanitaria...", si el mundo no ha explotado antes.

Haciendo un pequeño cálculo de probabilidades es más "probable" ganar triplicando la apuesta a "rojo-negro" que "apostando-invirtiendo" en bolsa-mercados, pero claro, para todo se ha de tener un capital importante.

Lo de telefónica es de "traca": Empresa "pública" que se privatiza por la cara a beneficio de los "capos" y que ahora la va comprando el BCE ¿quiere decir que vuelve a ser pública? no lo creo.
Me parece recordar que los "accionistas" del BCE son los Bancos centrales de los estados miembros pero realmente de quién son los Bancos Centrales de los Estados. 

Ah, frenando, si "soc català".

"Sabiduria" es lo que le falta a la humanidad y no en el sentido de más conocimientos y saberes, sino en su sentido clásico de los "griegos".

Salut i força al canut.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2016)

# urgent: Os dejo esto... ya es "viejo" y habría que "actualizarlo", pero te ríes por no llorar...

- ¿Qué es el BCE? Explicación para torpes. | Acción + Reacción

Saludos.


----------



## jarella1@yahoo.es (12 Jun 2016)

Esto es una opinión.
Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

A ver si os hago pensar, el dinero físico no es una entelequia, es el dinero con letras mayúsculas, aunque sea “fiat” de colorines y cualquier institución o gobierno que quiera eliminarlo terminara por dar marcha atrás o desaparecer.

Aquellos gobiernos o estados que eliminen el dinero físico de su sistema tienen todas las papeletas para desaparecer.

Hubo una época en que fui programadora de gestión, trabaje en cobol y RPG en sistemas IBM370 y AS400, sistemas que carecen de “virus” por su arquitectura, pero que no están preparados contra “bug”, “bombas lógicas” o “troyanos”, la mayoría de los bancos tienen como base esos sistemas pues no tienen tecnología “chivata” y modificable por los actuales gobiernos.

Cuando estas máquinas dejen de funcionar y pasen a mejor vida y-o sean sustituidas por nuevas máquinas, las nuevas ya tendrán escritas de fábrica en el procesador los código de acceso al sistema, el que existan esos códigos ya de por si es el problema, pues no importa lo bien que lo oculten siempre hay alguien más listo que el que lo diseño y planifico y más cuando hay “robot neuronales” vigilando y controlado la red desde ordenadores muy potentes, claro que un “I7” ya es un procesador potente y más si forma parte de una “granja” de “I7”.

Veamos una ficción de ataque terrorista, soy una defensora de una causa, la que se os ocurra, y me fijo que un país, el que sea, que debe de ser atacado, este país no tiene dinero físico y centro mi ataque en su sistema bancario y eléctrico, dispongo de una buena programación con miles de “robots” que me “descubre” contraseñas desde las que puedo bloquear y borrar las copias de seguridad de un día determinado en todos sus bancos y centros de transacciones, una vez que consigo esto desestabilizo un par de centrales nucleares y bloque el apagado y desconexión del resto del sistema y pongo en marcha todos los consumidores de exceso de consumo para “recalentar” el sistema, os puedo asegurar en un par de horas no queda un trasformador vivo en la red por culpa de las sobrecargas y no hay cojones a que un técnico se acerque a un centro de “alta” cuando los cables están al rojo vivo. 

Se tarda de seis meses a un año en condiciones normales que te sirvan un trasformador de media tensión y más de un año a que te sirvan un trasformador de alta tensión, pero dejémoslo en precio de amigo y supongamos que recuperamos la red eléctrica al cabo de un mes como mucho dos.

Ese país no puede hacer transacciones porque se necesita entre dos días y una semana en poner en marcha de nuevo los sistemas bancarios que he borrado, tendrán un día sin transacciones que se ha perdido en la mayoría de los casos pues me he cargado las copias de seguridad del dia y que supondrán una serie de demandas que pondrán patas arriba todo el sistema, pero mientras se soluciona con grupos electrógenos la puesta a punto de algunos de los ordenadores centrales de los bancos el sistema eléctrico sigue caído, la gente no tiene dinero para comprar y nadie quiere vender sin cobrar por su mercancía, de ahí a los motines solo hay 24H en cualquier ciudad, pues la ciudad está sin ningún servicio por falta de electricidad, y he dicho 24H porque sin comer puedes esperar hasta 72 horas, pero beber hay que beber y agua solo habría en las tiendas que no quieren vender y en algunos barrios más privilegiados al tener su propio grupo electrógeno. Si alguno ha asistido a las rebajas de algún centro comercial o la compra de un escasa entrada de un concierto o a la compra de un aparato de alta tecnología habrá podido observar que cuando abren las puertas la gente enloquece y no se comporta como individuos sino como masa ansiosa, pues bien multiplicar eso por veinte y añadirle el miedo a quedarte sin un producto vital y veréis hasta asesinatos por una botella de agua.

Solo los insensatos piden la desaparición del dinero físico.

Habría que juzgar a los gobernantes que piden esta medida por alta traición a la patria con cargos de crímenes contra la humanidad.

Joer que tarde es, buenas noches a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# jarella1@yahoo.es: Bienvenida a este hilo y observo que no ha podido resistir la tentación de participar aquí y digo esto porque Vd. es una reconocida "orera"... Por otro lado, me congratula que por fin escriba por aquí una mujer y es que hace tiempo que no se hacia. Creo recordar que la última aportación de ese tipo fue por parte de la conforera Ninonino y a la que aprovecho para saludar.

Excelente el comentario que nos hace... aunque no ponga a futuro algo que ya ha sucedido en multitud de ocasiones y se me ocurre ahora mismo el ejemplo de Argentina a raíz de su Corralito... De todas formas, el "extremismo" que destila su comentario no lo dé como improbable, ya que ese "escenario" es bastante factible que esté más cercano que lejano.

De todas formas, si quieren "hacerlo", lo harán y de eso no le quepa ninguna duda, y en el ámbito militar ya está estudiado que las grandes ciudades caerían por sí solas sin necesidad de atacarlas directamente. Es tan simple como apuntar hacia las infraestructuras adecuadas...

# urgent: Suelo leer a los "clásicos", pero en los tiempos actuales me sirve esta frase más reciente y "adaptada" a nuestros tiempos...

" No hay que confundir nunca el conocimiento con la sabiduría. El primero nos sirve para ganarnos la vida; la sabiduría nos ayuda a vivir." (Sorcha Carey)

Y dejo un excelente artículo de Paul Craig Robert y en esta ocasión en Español...

- La economía global es un castillo de naipes | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Por cierto, es curioso que en este artículo se reflejan muchos de los comentarios que venimos realizando por aquí... Supongo que la "CLARIDAD" está AHÍ y sólo hace falta tener la vista "limpia" para verla e imagino que no ayuda precisamente la "contaminación" social que vivimos...

Saludos.

Edito: jarella1, ¿Sólo las Eléctricas? Añada y ponga por delante a los Bancos... y toda la MIERDA que hay alrededor de los mismos, por ejemplo la que existe relacionada con la Política.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 07:41 ----------

Y voy a enlazar aquí también un artículo que ayer coloqué en el hilo de Arbeyna y así llega a más gente... Es que, además, es muy interesante...

- The Historic Dow Jones-Silver Ratio Points To $300 Silver | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (12 Jun 2016)

A mi algo no me cuadra. Y es la relacción "oro como valor refugio" vs "desaparición del papel moneda"

Es cierto que dicha relacción aún se mantendría en un sistema donde co-existieran ambos, pero lo que no tengo tan claro es si dicho valor refugio quedaría reducido... ¿a la mitad? ¿una tercera parte?

El concepto de valor refugio viene reflejado en 2 aspectos a cuál más importante:

-Económico: compensar razonablemente el juego de casino que se tienen montado con el papel FIAT, devaluando de manera "silenciosa" el valor del supuesto dinero.

-De seguridad: comprar/vender de manera + - ajena al sistema. Se ha hablado mucho de cómo compensar ante un posible confiscación de los metales a nivel particular. Incluso, a nivel de poder dejar una herencia sin necesidad de, además del punto anterior, esa pseudo-confiscación (mayor o menor en función de la idelogía del gobierno de turno) que se produce en una herencia.

Este 2º punto yéndose al garete... ¿en cuanto supondría la pérdida adquisitiva de nuestro patrimonio que tuviéramos invertida en oro? Mejor localización, mejor seguimiento de las transacciones....


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2016)

*jarella1@yahoo* para mandarnos la edad media no precisamos un ataque de un ciberterrorista, ni llegar al problema teórico de la desaparición del fiat y su sustitución por dinero virtual...

Hace unos días comentamos aquí que en la actualidad la punta de lanza de un ataque militar sin demasiados daños colaterales directos es usar armas de pulso electromagnético.

Piensa que para que nos matemos, no es necesario que desparezca el fiat , o que desaparezca el dinero virtual; solo con que la electricidad deje de funcionar durante un mes en un país estamos acabados...lo pondré más fácil...solo con que los medios de transporte de un país (principalmente aviones/barcos/trenes) dejen de funcionar durante un mes, nos comeremos los unos a los otros.

Lo que expones es plausible, ya lo leí hace un tiempo en algún medio, sin embargo creo que para que un estado colapse sobre si mismo, no es necesario llegar al planteamiento que expones (que también)...para alcanzar ese colapso, solo es necesario aplicar políticas expansivas masivas, recompra de deuda soberana y de empresas privadas con la emisión de nueva moneda, bajar los tipos de interés, tratar de reducir los salarios a la ciudadanía, poner trabas burocráticas y extorsionar con subidas de impuestos a pequeños empresarios y trabajadores comunes, y meter en la cárcel solo a los que pertenecen a la "plebe" por delitos cuya lógica no parecen justificables (del estilo de amedrentar políticos por hacer quedadas delante de sus casas, o apedrear sedes de bancos por robar el ahorro del ciudadano, o por proteger a una anciana por que la desahucian de su casa por avalar a un hijo con ella...)

Que los estados colapsarán es probable, lo que me jode es que los culpables de ello no pagarán por sus incompetencias y robos a cara descubierta, y sobre todo por sus mentiras.

Buen domingo a todos, y un saludo, gracias por los aportes.

edito *nekcab* el oro es un valor refugio, pero no necesariamente un medio de pago o de transacción rápido y aceptable.

Yo puedo llegar a pagar usando como medio el intercambio de por ejemplo un reloj por un jamón...es plausible, pero no es un medio de pago aceptado. Sin embargo el reloj seguirá siendo un refugio de valor, visto como tal por muchos ciudadanos.

El oro actúa de este modo, no tiene que ser un medio "legal"de pago o intercambio, sin embargo, muchos lo aceptaríamos como intercambio por bienes y servicios, incluso fuera de un sistema de gobierno.

Yo puedo trabajar una semana a una persona si esta me ofrece por ejemplo el pago con un soberano. El circulo queda cerrado, yo el que me contrata y el soberano, no precisamos un ente que cree valor como un BC, ni un banco privado para certificar este acto.

Si hubiera un colapso no tengas dudas de que el oro sería un buen medio de intercambio, y en cuanto a la perdida de poder adquisitivo, no sería grave comparada con la perdida del fiat, pues en este caso sería perdida total (hay cientos de ejemplos en la historia reciente)

Un saludo de nuevo


----------



## Bocanegra (12 Jun 2016)

```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/786477-burbuja-bolsa-e-inversiones-foreros-y-torbe.html
```


```
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/175670-planes-and-packs-inversion-********-corporation-investment-bank.html
```
Saludos.


----------



## urgent (12 Jun 2016)

(....para alcanzar ese colapso, solo es necesario aplicar políticas expansivas masivas, recompra de deuda soberana y de empresas privadas con la emisión de nueva moneda, bajar los tipos de interés, tratar de reducir los salarios a la ciudadanía, poner trabas burocráticas y extorsionar con subidas de impuestos a pequeños empresarios y trabajadores comunes, y meter en la cárcel solo a los que pertenecen a la "plebe" por delitos cuya lógica no parecen justificables, y meter en la cárcel solo a los que pertenecen a la "plebe" por delitos cuya lógica no parecen justificables...)

Todo esto ya lo estamos sufriendo.

y yo además puedo constatar:
... poner trabas burocráticas y extorsionar con subidas de impuestos a pequeños empresarios y trabajadores comunes....lo sufro cada día más.

Pero: 

No veo viable para todos el que: ...Si hubiera un colapso no tengas dudas de que el oro sería un buen medio de intercambio...., ya que para ello se ha de ser JOVEN, FUERTE, con CONTACTOS, etc.. y NO precisamente guapo.

Salut.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Entiendo que algunos foreros deberíais conocer un poco mejor la Historia del Dinero y, por consiguiente, también la Ley de Gresham: la moneda mala desplaza a la moneda buena... pero hay que conocer bien esa Ley en "profundidad" para entender lo que nos dice...

- Ley De Gresham- Dinero Bueno o Dinero Malo? Con Cual Te Quedarás? | Libertad Financiera, Aprende Como Ganar Tu Libertad Financiera, Libertad Financiera desde tu casa

Je,je,je... los amigos liberales del hilo deben estar aplaudiéndome en estos momentos. Ya pueden comprobar que conozco muchos fundamentos en los que se basa el Liberalismo y otra cosa muy distinta es cómo se ha desarrollado...

urgent, ahora te hago dos simples preguntas fáciles de responder:

- En Venezuela, por poner un ejemplo, qué está funcionando a nivel social, es decir en la calle, ¿el dinero "malo" o el dinero "bueno"? 

- En el Reino Unido, ante la incertidumbre del Brexit, se está comprando Oro: ¿Por qué?
Es obvio... ¿No?

NO, no hay que tener determinadas "excelencias" para comerciar con los MPs en determinadas situaciones y de eso hay numerosas pruebas históricas y no tan lejanas en el tiempo... Yo entiendo que tú lo veas muy complejo y es que el nivel de estudios humanísticos es cada vez más lamentable en Occidente y ya no digo en nuestro país...

Por eso suceden cosas como la que enlazo... y que son una clara demostración de la descomposición social de arriba a abajo y de abajo a arriba... A los romanos les pasó algo muy parecido y cada vez nos aproximamos a cómo fue su final en Occidente...

- España - el-peque%C3%B1o-y-rico-nicol%C3%A1s-cobra-m%C3%A1s-de-2200-euros-al-d%C3%ADa - Noticias - msn

Y dejo también esto sobre lo "bien" que anda nuestro país...

- Los problemas no se van: tras 4 años del rescate bancario, España solo logró maquillar su economía - RT

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (12 Jun 2016)

Totalmente de acuerdo Fernando y en cuanto pueda me leeré los links que pones, que como es habitual con los links que pones siempre se aprende.

Pero me sigue preocupando como intercambiar-valorar-materializar los MPs en un entorno "extra-gubernamental" en una sociedad "virtual": 
En Venezuela-Argentina..., los que han tenido "oro físico" lo han podido "canjear" o "materializar" y por tanto les ha servido para sus intereses.
Pero también el poseedor de "dolares americanos" los ha podido canjear por lo les ha interesado.
Ahora bien, si el problema NO es de Venezuela-Argentina-..., sino que es de las potencias mundiales con sus USD, EUR, ... ¿como serà todo? Puede ser que las reglas de juego del pasado o de sitios muy concretos ya no sean aplicables.

Es verdad fernando. Es una pena que la "humanidad" de las personas de esta sociedad sea tan pequeña y no que no interese "despertarla, ni cultivarla" . La mayoría de las "escuelas-profesores-familias" no educan, o mejor dicho, si que educan pero en sentido contrario a lo que una sociedad necesitaría para ser "Sabia" (no perfecta pero si mejor).

Salut,








fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Entiendo que algunos foreros deberíais conocer un poco mejor la Historia del Dinero y, por consiguiente, también la Ley de Gresham: la moneda mala desplaza a la moneda buena... pero hay que conocer bien esa Ley en "profundidad" para entender lo que nos dice...
> 
> - Ley De Gresham- Dinero Bueno o Dinero Malo? Con Cual Te Quedarás? | Libertad Financiera, Aprende Como Ganar Tu Libertad Financiera, Libertad Financiera desde tu casa
> 
> ...


----------



## kikepm (12 Jun 2016)

urgent dijo:


> Todo esto ya lo estamos sufriendo.
> 
> y yo además puedo constatar:
> ... poner trabas burocráticas y extorsionar con subidas de impuestos a pequeños empresarios y trabajadores comunes....lo sufro cada día más.



Sin duda lo que comentais es cierto, las subidas de impuestos suman a un nivel de confiscación que ralla lo surrealista.

Que un trabajador por cuenta ajena esté pagando del orden del 55 a 75% de su renta salarial real en IMPUESTOS es absolútamente demencial. 

Sin embargo, hay un punto que no suele ser muy comentado en foros o círculos de economía, y es el importante diferencial con que se gravan empresas y salarios.

Dado que toda actividad económica tiene como último fin obtener un BENEFICIO que resulta de la diferencia entre las ventas y los costes, es obvio que ninguna actividad debiera ser gravada sobre ventas, sino sobre beneficios obtenido-

Esto que es obvio en cualquier análisis de fiscalidad, resulta que deja de serlo en cuanto se trata de rentas salariales.


Toda empresa necesita, para ejercer su actividad, pagar salarios, materias primas, transporte, comercialización, etc. Partiendo de una materia bruta, sea acero, plástico, información, etc. genera mediante transformación física o creación de nueva información un valor añadido al producto o servicio.

Dicho valor añadido es lo que el mercado (otras empresas, consumidores finales) valora y en cuya atención se compra y vende a un precio MAYOR que la suma de los inputs utilizados. 

Pues bien, las empresas principalmente PAGAN impuestos por ese valor añadido incorporado en el proceso de producción. NO por el valor de los inputs necesarios, sino sobre el beneficio obtenido.



Sin embargo, cuando se trata de salarios, la idea que subyace, el principio de fiscalidad aplicada al valor añadido queda en desuso.

Todo trabajador necesita unos mínimos de alimentación, vestuario, vivienda, transporte y OCIO, cuyo coste podemos asimilarlo a los inputs que requiere la empresa para sostener su nivel de actividad.

Estos mínimos necesarios se cuentifican miserable y ridículamente a la hora de calcular los impuestos que llamamos IRPF y S.S., y son completamente despreciados en todos los demás impuestos que se denominan INDIRECTOS (IVAs, lujo, carburantes, IBIs, matriculación, A.J.D.s. etc.).

De forma que un trabajador español habitualmente es gravado sobre su ingreso, y no sobre su "BENEFICIO", que obviamente es muy inferior.


Todo esto es causado por la incuestionable capacidad del estado de expropiar fácilmente rentas salariales, mientras que es mucho más difícil expropiar sobre beneficios. Y a que los legisladores son PRINCIPALMENTE partícipes de beneficios empresariales, y no tanto asalariados.



Así y todo, los porcentajes netos de fiscalidad sufrida por los trabajadores indoviduales se aproximan a órdenes cercanos al 60 70% de la renta real bruta (que no es el salario bruto, sino este sumado a la aportación a la S.S. de la empresa).


La solución a todos estos desmanes pasaría por varias políticas:

1. Principalmente, imputar RENTAS BRUTAS incluidos los beneficios de participaciones accionariales en empresas y sociedades.

ES decir, todo beneficio empresarial debería imputar como una renta, ya que debería ser independiente el origen de la renta real de un ciudadano.

2. Obviamente, eliminar el resto de impuestos, Sociedades incluido.

3. Gravar sobre esta renta real bruta, con un porcentaje FIJO (de esta forma se elimina el efecto disuasorio que producen los tipos progresivos sobre aquellos emprendedores (Ahora si) que producen nuevos tipos de bienes y servicios que SI demandan los consumidores.

4. Disminuir NOTABLEMENTE este porcentaje de impuesto sobre renta, para evitar el efecto que el saqueo produce sobre rentas individuales.


5. Como corolario, obviamente, disminuir el tamaño del estado a su mínimo necesario, es decir, impuestos que sirvan para pagar actividades REALMENTE necesarias, como defensa, justicia, atención a los desvalidos (si no se quieren dejar al libre mercado) y POQUITO MÁS.

Lamentablemente estamos muy lejos de sostener un tipo de estado tal, siendo que en España (y practicamente en el resto del mundo) se ve como una actividad necesaria del estado dedicarse a absurdos como la enseñanza o los servicios sanitarios (no digamos ya correos, telefonía, refinado de petroleo, transporte aéreo, construcción civil, etc), que pueden ser infinítamente mejor realizados en un régimen privado en competencia.

Al final, lo que tenemos no son verdaderos maestros o médicos, sino simples burócratas de la educación y sanidad públicas.

Donde antes había maestros, ahora tenemos jueces de la actividad (incluso extra académica) de los niños. Donde antes teníamos médicos que sanaban, ahora tenemos rellena formatos y prescriptores de recetas.

En fin, un desmadre de sociedad que solo sirve para esquilmar a los pobres y beneficiar a todos los que maman de la teta del estado.


----------



## amador (12 Jun 2016)

Mírate la peli de Michael Moore, "Where to invade next" que comentó el otro día un compañero del hilo (no recuerdo ahora quien fue).



kikepm dijo:


> Sin duda lo que comentais es cierto, las subidas de impuestos suman a un nivel de confiscación que ralla lo surrealista.
> 
> Que un trabajador por cuenta ajena esté pagando del orden del 55 a 75% de su renta salarial real en IMPUESTOS es absolútamente demencial.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2016)

*kikepm* buena exposición, complicada conclusión, y casi imposible misión.

Ya os he cansado como mi opinión al respecto, sin embargo la repetiré:

Los estados entendidos como entes protectoras del individuo y de la sociedad, solo los concibo con un sistema basado en la matemática y no en la demagogia de muchos que quieren y pretenden mandar en base a sus "grandes conocimientos"

Sé que suena frío, y hasta absurdo, pero si la gestión la realiza una máquina, es más probable que se distribuya de un modo más equitativo la riqueza. En el momento que surgen "n" intermediarios esa riqueza se va diluyendo antes de lograr alcanzar su objetivo.

Coincido plenamente en reducir los estados a su mínima expresión, sin embargo, para lograr eso hay que derrocar al sistema actual, plagado de políticos que solo buscan legislar para proteger su estatus y sus intereses, y estos se cimientan en la burocracia y el funcionariado...y este último entramado funcionarial, es una especie de cortafuegos que impide todo cambio radical del sistema ya que protegen su situación por medio de leyes creadas para este fin.

¿Acaso pensáis que sería imposible dados unos parámetros no lograr un sistema informatizado que se autogobierne sin precisar de la opinión de miles de políticos?

Muchos pensareis que las máquinas no pueden sentir y por lo tanto se pierde la humanidad y el objetivo de un estado...yo considero que el hombre no puede poseer poder sobre ningún hombre, y sin embargo es lo que llevamos viendo desde el origen del mismo.

¿Cómo eliminar el poder de un hombre sobre los demás?...pues recurriendo a la matemática, pues es veraz e indiscutible.

Cualquier sistema de gobierno basado en la democracia parlamentaria o similares está condenado a fracasar en algún momento, pues la democracia a parte de no obrar de un modo racional, es injusta con el individuo.

Lo veremos en unas décadas si no la hemos "diñado" las cartas ya están sobre la mesa.

Un ejemplo de lo que digo es la cadena de bloques, y como finalidad de la misma el bitcoin, y demás sistema de gobierno descentralizado, dónde es la matemática la que confirma o desmiente.

Estamos en el minuto 1 de un largometraje, pero no hay marcha atrás, de nostros depende que se tarde más o menos tiempo...bueno de nosotros y de la serpiente de 3 cabezas, que se revolverá hasta el final antes de ceder su colapsado y caduco estatus de poder...podrido.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# urgent: Es de agradecer tu participación en este hilo, porque tus "dudas" y porqué no decirlo tu "ignorancia" en algunas cuestiones -concretamente, las que te preocupan...-, pues permiten ampliar un poco más el hilo y volver a su raíz "esencial": el Humanismo...

¿Una sociedad "virtual"? Yo no te digo que los "tiros" no vayan o estén yendo por ahí -y con la borregada aplaudiendo con las orejas...-, pero desde la experiencia personal y, sobre todo, profesional ya te digo que NO la vas a vivir... Como mucho -y tampoco lo creo- los primeros intentos de "implantación", pero de ahí NO van a pasar y lo siento por los que esperan una Sociedad "orweliana"... Mira, me gano la vida en un área "sensible" y cuando observo las "grietas" de algo que debiera rozar la "perfección"... pues como que lo tengo muy claro. Antes, urgent, y es lo más probable, vivirás una situación mucho PEOR y es que cuando una civilización o una forma de vivir se hunde NO lo hace a ritmo de "batukada"... y pongo este ejemplo para quienes utilizan este sistema como medio de "protesta"... A nivel sonoro puede estar bien, pero en cuanto a eficacia tiene la misma que un pedo en un calendario...

Hay algo que dices, urgent, y que es VERDAD: se pretende que en las escuelas se eduque cuando su función real es la de enseñar y para educar (con la consiguiente enseñanza de "valores") se encuentra la familia y, especialmente, los padres. En la sociedad actual hay una auténtica dejación en esa función y así está como está la Sociedad: PODRIDA. Un ejemplo "ilustrativo": cuántos padres llegan a sus casas y pasan sus hijos directamente a las consolas o lo que se tercie, de manera que puedan "relajarse" viendo la TV o de visita al bar de la esquina... Desgraciadamente, lo que estoy diciendo es una VERDAD como un TEMPLO... Antes, cuando yo era más joven, la gente trabajaba muchas más horas, más duro y, por regla general, cuando llegaban a sus hogares intentaban cumplir también con unos "mínimos". Evidentemente, también existían amplias excepciones y es que el nivel cultural era el que era, pero en educación se andaba mucho mejor que ahora...

# kikepm: SIEMPRE es un placer leerte, más que nada porque desarrollas lo que comentas y le das una argumentación sólida, eso sí desde tu "perspectiva", lo que por otra parte es lógico. ¿Sabes por qué te digo esto, NO? Simple: muy de acuerdo en parte de tu comentario, a fin de cuentas reflejas la situación de muchos afectados -por ejemplo, yo mismo...-, pero claro en la "segunda parte" va a ser que NO, que por ahí NO paso y me refiero a las "recetas" económicas propias del Liberalismo económico...

Saludos.

Edito: Como empieza a ser "normal", existe una extraña "sincronización" entre los "relojes" de paketazo y el mío a la hora de escribir...


----------



## urgent (12 Jun 2016)

Kikepm: pero no sólo los impuestos directos e indirectos si no también los impuestos sobre los impuestos, etc. 

Y sobre todo las "trabas administrativas" y los "impuesto revolucionarios legales" como por ejemplo las que tengo que pagar en mi empresa y que tengo que esperar a que se dignen en inspeccionar y encima decir si está bien o mal cuando normalmente no tienen ni idea y sólo lo hacen para cubrirse las espaldas administrativamente.

Mi caso Empresa además del impuesto de beneficio anual tengo que pagar impuestos-licencias-etc.. como:
* Permiso otorgado por el Ministerio de Sanidad y consumo: las tasas preceptivas para la solicitud de apertura, las tasas para la solicitud de cualquier certificado, ... y lo surrealista que son todos los trámites: Mi empresa situada en Barcelona puedo realizar la solicitud de emisión de un certificado en la Delegación del gobierno en Barcelona pero cuando lo tienen hecho no lo puedo recoger en la Delegación en Barcelona sino que se tiene que ir al Ministerio en Madrid (negocio redondo y problemas y mas gastos).
* Permiso y tasas de la junta de saneamiento.
* Permiso y tasas de Industria
* Permiso y tasas de la compañía eléctrica
* Permiso y tasas de la compañía de aguas
* Permiso y tasas del ayuntamiento.
* Permiso y tasas para la recogida de cartón generado
* Permiso y tasas para la recogida de bidones
* Permiso y tasas para la recogida de palets de madera.
* No sigo más porque la lista es interminable.

Y fijaros que digo "permiso" y no "alta" como le llaman ellos ya que para mi una "alta" no es que te inspeccionen y te lo acepten o no, ya que yo ha eso le llamo pedir permiso a sus excelencias.

Y eso sólo para las instalaciones y renovarlas cada 5años....

Además los impuestos de los trabajadores que los pago yo y que encima no lo cobran los trabajadores: SS, mutua asistencial, etc..

Además de ..... dan ganas de tirar la toalla pero ya llevo 20años y he pasadola "crisis" .......boom!!.
Evidentemente la "crisis" sigue.

Bueno al menos me he desahogado un poco.

Perdón por el rollo.

Salut,


----------



## frisch (12 Jun 2016)

Sobra decir kikepm que se agradece el comentario por currado e interesante. Gracias.

Quizás sería necesario analizar por qué el Estado penaliza más las rentas salariales. Podría ser por estas dos razones:

1. Porque técnicamente es mucho más fácil de controlar. Es mucho más fácil controlar el salario porque deja dos rastros indelebles: el que lo paga y el que lo recibe.

2. Porque el pago de esos impuestos (desproporcionados) consigue un doble efecto: uno, recaudar y otro, someter. En otras palabras, recordar al rebaño quién manda.

Esto siempre ha sido así, por mucho que el rebaño crea que a partir de no sé qué fecha; la creación del parlamento en Inglaterra (Siglo XIII), la Revolución Francesa, la de Octubre, la creación de la Sociedad de Naciones o el Concierto para Bangladesh en el Madison Square fueron hitos decisivos en la conquista de la libertad, la justicia, la equidad y el bienestar colectivo y universal.

Si de lo que se trata es de mandar sobre el rebaño, lo suyo es penalizar la renta salarial. Punto.

Y yo creo que hay poco que hacer contra este "estado de las cosas". Sin embargo, discrepo con lo que dices cuando te refieres a servicios esenciales y servicios no esenciales pero necesarios para el desarrollo económico.

Al grano:

La privatización de la Sanidad conlleva que el que no se lo pueda pagar se muere. ¿Es aceptable que el que no pueda pagar se muera, por no pagar? Sí, es aceptable si se considera que el pago está por encima de la vida del ser humano (por darle nombre y apellidos, tu abuela o la mía).

La privatización de la Educación conlleva que el que no la pueda pagar queda relegado dentro del rebaño general en el grupo rebaño de las ovejas negras que, por supuesto, parte se reciclará en hooligans eurocoperos y parte asumirá su condición de esclavo con más o menos parsimonia.

La privatización del transporte conlleva(rá) que el nivel de seguridad queda(rá) en entredicho porque la iniciativa privada antepone el beneficio al servicio y la calidad de éste aumenta o disminuye en función de la competencia pero como toda iniciativa privada tiende al monopolio pues, al final, lo que ocurrió cuando British Railways fue privatizado: en tres años aumentó el número de accidentes ferroviarios de manera exponencial.


Yo creo que el problema de fondo, el de verdad, es más del orden metafísico y difícilmente solucionable desde las cátedras de economía y políticas fiscales.

Por decirlo muy rápido: sobran hijoputas y pocos se hacen la pregunta de si lo son.


----------



## Pedernal (12 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # urgent: Es de agradecer tu participación en este hilo, porque tus "dudas" y porqué no decirlo tu "ignorancia" en algunas cuestiones -concretamente, las que te preocupan...-, pues permiten ampliar un poco más el hilo y volver a su raíz "esencial": el Humanismo...
> 
> ...




Hola, a día de hoy, lo único que nos separa de una sociedad orweliana es el click de un botón, pero para presionar ese botón hacen falta una serie de leyes que amparen y pseudo justifiquen apretar ese botón. De la sociedad depende no dejar que lo aprieten, aunque lo hagan a escondidas a día de hoy...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2016)

No es por "consolarte", urgent, pero algunos asalariados pagamos impuestos mucho más elevados que los que tenéis un negocio... aún reconociendo que es VERDAD lo que comentas y es que la RAPIÑA del Sistema es simplemente ACOJONANTE. Se trata de sacar "pasta" de donde sea y cómo sea... Eso SÍ, luego NO existen unos criterios que fundamenten dicha actuación y se te queda la misma cara que si te hubieran ATRACADO sin más, como si fuera lo más "normal" del mundo.

En fin, amigo, Paciencia. porque tampoco tienes más opciones y te lo dice alguien que ya ha visto mucho y de todos los colores...

Saludos.

Edito: NO, Pedernal, todavía estamos lejos de una Sociedad "orweliana" y están más cercanos a ella en otros países como, por ejemplo, China...

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Jun 2016)

Gracias FERNANDO y PAKETAZO por la respuestas a la pregunta que planteé

En relación a algún comentario del foro sobre la minimización de las normas, reglamentos, leyes, regulaciones, ordenanzas, … 

El problema no son la leyes, ni las instituciones sino la captación de estas para el beneficio de unos pocos.

De todos conocido, pero no está de más recordarlo de vez en cuando, además que no fue un gobierno republicano el que lo hizo ...

La ley Glass Steagall que separaba la banca de depósito y la banca de inversión (bolsa), fue creada tras el colapso total del sistema financiero y económico del invierno de 1932-1933, la Gran Depresión. También en aquella época se creo la ley Anti-monopolio (Sherman Act) que impedía la competencia desleal entre la banca.

Derogadas ambas por Clinton, en su segundo mandato 
Hoy sabemos que es uno de elementos fundamentales de la crisis que tenemos

Corolario: no son las leyes, las regulaciones


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2016)

*Frisch* pienso que no se trata de privatizar o no privatizar, incluso te diré que no es tampoco un problema metafísico...creo que la cuestión es,¿ quién posee el poder de crear valor de la nada?
Fíjate, nosotros, los de este foro hemos confluido aquí gracias a que consideramos de uno u otro modo, que el oro es valor. 

¿Quién le otorga ese valor?

Su escasez, su dificultad y costo de obtención, su tradición como metal precioso...

¿Quién le otorga valor al fiat?

Pues ya lo sabes, simplemente la fuerza...los ejércitos, las cárceles, las coacciones, las fuerzas del orden pagadas con ese propio fiat...

Ningún BC puede justificar el valor del dinero que emite con ninguna artimaña creíble...qué si la tecnología, que si el PIB, que si la masa poblacional, que si las reservas estratégicas de minerales, tierras cultivables...Y UNA MIERDA 

El valor de las cosas debe ser medido en tiempo y en valor añadido...piensa por un instante que no existiera el fiat, y si un modo de pagar restando tiempo.

Por ejemplo, que quien trabaja 40 horas ala semana tenga 40 créditos, aquí y en la china, y esos créditos se diluyan al comprar con ellos, que no sean acumulables por terceros ni intercambiables por terceros...que solo quien los ha "currado" los pudiera gastar.

Sé que suena un poco marxista este planteamiento, pero de este modo, la creación de riqueza recaería en el individuo, y no en un ente pública "privatizada" y al servicio de los lobbies.

Considero que gran parte del problema actual, se basa en la clara demostración de que el individuo no cree, o no considera al estado como un ente protector que pueda salvaguardar su bienestar llegado un momento determinado, y esto sucede por que el hombre es codicioso por naturaleza, de ahí que solo haciendo desaparecer el generador de codicia, podamos avanzar positivamente en este sentido de Estado.

Un saludo, y gracias por estas conversaciones tan interesantes, y llenas de sentido.


----------



## frisch (12 Jun 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Considero que gran parte del problema actual, se basa en la clara demostración de que el individuo no cree, o no considera al estado como un ente protector que pueda salvaguardar su bienestar llegado un momento determinado, y esto sucede por que el hombre es codicioso por naturaleza, de ahí que solo haciendo desaparecer el generador de codicia, podamos avanzar positivamente en este sentido de Estado.



Es una reflexión interesante (no se me había ocurrido verlo así) pero reduzcamos al mínimo cuál es el proceso de la creación del Estado (uno, cualquiera).

1000 personas deciden hacer algo juntos. Eligen a 5 para gestionar lo que van a hacer juntos ya que lo que van a hacer juntos requiere un trabajo de gestión que implica, obviamente, tiempo, luego personas dedicadas a ello (como los liberados de los sindicatos, por entenderse).

A los 5 les va gustando la cosa ésta de gestionar y descubren que además de gestionar pueden lucrar(se) sin por supuesto tener conciencia (ni falta que hace) de si ello colisiona con lo decidido inicialmente.

Otros 5 se dan cuenta de que los 5 que gestionan son unos chorizos y a ellos también les camela la idea de, un día, ser los 5 que gestionan el proyecto inicial de los 1000.

Finalmente los nuevos 5 logran hacerse con el Estado y establecen con los 5 anteriores que, a partir de ahora, hacer parte de los 5 se hará mediante campaña electoral propuesta a las 1000 personas iniciales.

En cualquier caso, Paketazo, esto que te cuento ni tan siquiera es cierto porque no hay un sólo ejemplo en la Historia de la Humanidad en la que la Humanidad ha decidido constituir un Estado. La creación de los Estados nunca ha sido de abajo arriba sino de arriba abajo.

¿El resto?

Una magnífica operación de marketing sustentada por: el sufragio universal (occidente) el miedo universal (no occidente).


----------



## urgent (12 Jun 2016)

Fernando: ..pero no te creas que por ser empresario (mi caso miniempresario) se gana más que ser trabajador. En mi caso tengo trabajadores que cobran un sueldo más alto del que yo me he puesto.

Paketazo: lo de valorar tantas horas de trabajo = tantos créditos, pues tampoco me parece correcto, pues un mismo trabajo a una persona le puede llevar un día entero y otra persona una hora (haciéndolo incluso mejor). Pero tampoco crearemos de nuevo la figura del "valorador" de tiempo-créditos porque ya empezamos a liarla otra vez.
Como bien dices Paketazo "gran parte del problema actual se basaen que el individuo co cree-considera al estado com un ente protector-salvaguardar....pero es que SE LO HA GANADO A PULSO (quizás otros estados menos aunque también, pero el nuestro es...)

En resumen y sin entrar si el liberalismo, neoliberalismo, anarquismo (es la que más me gusta pero en su idea completa que me parece que no es la que la mayoría de la gente cree que es), comunismo, etc., es lo mejor o peor (pienso que no hay nada perfecto), TODO necesita una limpieza a fondo, pero ¿es posible?.

Perdonad mi gramática y ortografía pero entre que escribo atropelladamente y que soy de ciencias (no me preocupó demasiado y ahora me arrepiento) debe costar enetender lo que quiero decir.

Fernando-Paketazo......semana próxima quizás a por "oro físico". Donde: "no lo se". Entraré en la dimensión desconocida tal vez?


Salut.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2016 at 22:19 ----------

Por cierto acabo de recibir mi primer mensaje privado y es de:

un tal "sd" y cuyo lema es "soy la más guarra". Evidentemente se ha ido directo a la papelera.

Como puedo evitar esto? Como puedo dar las gracias a los comentarios o personas que me apetezcan?.

Salut.


----------



## frisch (12 Jun 2016)

Bueno a lo de sd no hay solución excepto la papelera.
La opción de dar las gracias es a partir de un cierto número de mensajes publicados (creo que son 10 - como los Mandamientos :|)


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (12 Jun 2016)

También yo creo que son 10.
A partir de tu 10º post puedes dar gracias a otros foreros.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jun 2016)

Hola, urgent: paketazo ha dado un ejemplo muy por encima, sin entrar en detalles, pero recuerdo haber leído algo muy parecido en Marx... Tampoco es tan difícil de "estructurar" lo que él comenta y, desde luego, prefiero ese planteamiento al de la "Metafísica" del yo me quejo de todo y no hago nada por solucionarlo, bueno sí igual lo deja a los designios "astrales"... En fin, cada vez me dan más "argumentos" para ir a VOTAR, independientemente de las pocas ganas que tenga de hacerlo.

Yo NO te he dicho, urgent, que quien posea un pequeño negocio gane más dinero que algunos o muchos asalariados. Y, además, de entrada hay que enfrentar una serie de gastos y tener un "colchón" para afrontar la "aventura" y encima esperar a que la Suerte acompañe... No tengo ningún reparo en decirte que siendo un asalariado gano más dinero que muchos amigos míos que son pequeños empresarios. También es verdad que pago y he pagado a lo largo de mi vida una auténtica burrada en impuestos, y eso era algo que NO me importaba, pero hasta hace pocos años en que me he dado cuenta de que NO han servido para NADA, al menos desde hace una década para aquí...

urgent, en cierto modo, me considero un "anarquista" un poco peculiar, pero como bien dices es una idea, concepto o forma de vida que NO tiene cabida en la Sociedad actual, de manera que uno intenta "adaptarlo" a su vida personal y en lo social me "amoldo" a la propuesta política que más me convenza y porque me sale de los "eggs", ni más ni menos...

NO, urgent, no te preocupes, porque aunque pueda parecer que escribes atropelladamente, se te entiende perfectamente y no hay necesidad de "traducirte". A fin de cuentas, te quejas de una situación personal y financiera que es difícil de "digerir"... pero ya te he dicho antes que por ahí andamos muchos, sean asalariados, pequeños o medianos empresarios, etc. Resumiendo: los "pringaos" a los que pueden "estrujar"... Los "demás" -y que encima pueden...- EXENTOS.

¿Dónde comprar Oro físico? Es fácil... Y siendo "primerizo" te aconsejo en tiendas especializadas y con FACTURA. Empieza con poco y ves entendiendo el "producto", luego con el tiempo ya te puedes arriesgar a comprar por el foro. Bueno, por privado te daré unos consejos que NO "propuestas" de venta, ya que yo desde hace años sólo soy COMPRADOR y "mañana" yo -y no "Dios"...- decidiré si cambio esa tendencia, pero que veo complicado a no ser que sea por necesidad.

Respecto a ese MP que has recibido, pues poco hay que decir y NO suele ser habitual en este hilo, pero por el resto del foro te vas a encontrar de esto y más... Por tanto, decide tú dónde te merece perder tu tiempo... Y los "Thanks" te aparecen abajo de los comentarios en el margen lateral derecho, pero previamente tienes que haber entrado como usuario y lo que te han comentado sobre los 10 posts.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Aquí ya hay más detalles sobre lo que apuntaba paketazo este fin de semana...

- www.cnbc.com/2016/06/10/ecb-corporate-bond-buying-program-makes-up-almost-1-in-5-trades-trax.html

Y este otro artículo apunta a algo que vengo sosteniendo desde hace tiempo y que es de "sentido común"...

- Estado Islámico: Por qué España es un objetivo militar (y los políticos se lo callan). Noticias de Cultura

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Jun 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Frisch*
> 
> Por ejemplo, que quien trabaja 40 horas ala semana tenga 40 créditos, aquí y en la china, y esos créditos se diluyan al comprar con ellos, que no sean acumulables por terceros ni intercambiables por terceros...que solo quien los ha "currado" los pudiera gastar.
> 
> ...



Si, esa es una idea interesante. Me ha recordado el primer libro de Bernard Lietaer que lei, en el que planteaba como un sistema "paralelo" mas al sistema monetario official, como son los bancos de tiempo... en Japon funcionan... el "problema" que yo veia y sigo viendo a ese planteamiento, es la "tasacion" que se hace, que es la via de manipular y a la larga crear otra "burbuja de creditos de tiempo"...

No tengo tiempo de buscar los enlaces, pero se pueden encontrar una gran variedad de "ofertas"... tipico ejemplo" si acumulas 300 horas de trabajo social (que puede ser ir a hacer las compras a personas que lo necesitan), accedes a un curso universitario de verano en alguna especialidad, etc...

Un tiempo que vivia en Murcia (no lo suficiente para utilizar el 'acho'), el ayuntamiento habia puesto un banco de tiempo, pero por aquella epoca era un despipote, sin gestion alguna...

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - España: Subempleo, más pobreza e invierno demográfico

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (13 Jun 2016)

Muy buenas aportaciones e interesantes opiniones aunque evidentemente no esté de acuerdo con todo se agradecen.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - España: Subempleo, más pobreza e invierno demográfico
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, ¿eso del subempleo qué es?... :rolleye: Daba vergüenza ajena escuchar anoche en La Sexta al ínclito De Guindos en el debate a cuatro por lo que decía y por cómo escurría el bulto de manera tan grosera hasta para quienes no somos legos en la macro y poco en la microeconomía. Era para haberle dicho bastantes cosas más de las que les echaron en cara sus tres adversarios políticos.


Respecto a la compra de mps. Yo también se puede decir que soy primerizo aunque ya empieza a pesar el cajón Ag. Por el foro, y específicamente en este hilo y alguno otro, con paciencia y dedicación se aprende bastante de unos y de otros.

Para las compras los favoritos se mueven entre xxxxx y xxxx... aunque particularmente me va de cine con el segundo, ya que pese a tener menos variedad de material sin embargo de precio (portes incluidos) está mejor y dado que el coleccionismo numismático me es secundario. Otra cosa será que el interesado pueda ir a la tienda en Cataluña del primero a comprar.

Por otra parte, y aunque sea repetirlo, en este hilo de Burbuja se puede uno/a enterar de cómo va el mercadeo mano a mano o a distancia.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-intercambios-foreros-hilo-oficial-ii-5.html. 

Y dejo algo que puede ser un síntoma de la nebulosa en la que los chinos se mueven, como un valor de dudosa proyección.
China no compra nuevas reservas de oro en mayo 2016

Salu2


----------



## frisch (13 Jun 2016)

Al hilo del comentario de John Galt he visto uno de los muchos vídeos en los que habla Bernard Lietaer y en él se refiere a algo que desconocía, la moneda paralela WIR en Suiza.

WIR o el modelo de antibanco suizo: otro sistema monetario puede ser posible. Noticias de Economía


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: Hombre, es normal que los que escribamos por aquí tengamos opiniones distintas sobre un mismo tema y eso es bueno para la marcha del hilo. Aquí, existe una determinada "línea" y a partir de ahí, pues que cada cual se exprese como quiera.

¡Joder! todos sabemos lo que es el Subempleo y es que lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina, al menos los que pisamos la calle... Ya sabes que se caracteriza por algo tan común como trabajar menos horas; cualquier tipo de trabajo, independientemente de la calificación o categoría profesional y sobre todo: igual carga de trabajo por menos salario... Vamos el Sueño del Neoliberalismo. Luego, todavía hay IMBÉCILES que escriben que los fenómenos de la Desigualdad y la Pobreza en España son un falacia y hoy leía un artículo que iba en esa dirección. Supongo que el IMBÉCIL que lo ha escrito está bien "surtido" desde el Sistema...

Realmente, pamarvilla, el nivel de los debates electorales está siendo muy bajo. Ayer, yo mismo o cualquiera con unas pocas "luces" en materia económica, habría dado un auténtico REPASO a los ¿"contendientes"? Me defraudo mucho De Guindos, porque sabe hablar y mentir bien, pero ayer quedó en clara evidencia... ¿Sevilla? Esperaba mucho más y estuvo mal. Ja,ja,ja... Garitano, un "simplón" y Garzón estuvo bien porque el nivel general era el que era... Y esta noche voy a ver el "debate a cuatro", pero como quien va a ver una película de Walt Disney, es decir a reírme un poco... porque tendremos ocasiones para ello, especialmente cuando le toque la palabra al Pinocho de turno: el siempre "desaparecido" Rajoy... ¿Qué fuerzas "ocultas" le habrán obligado a presentarse ahí? Seguro, pamarvilla, que nos vamos a divertir, porque no esperes nada más...

Mira, a urgent al igual que a otro forero que me ha escrito, les he comentado cosas que ya se han recomendado por este hilo. Y eso sí, pamarvilla, en lo posible absteneros de dar publicidad gratuita porque hay otros vendedores aparte de los que comentas. Ciertamente, a estos dos les he comprado también y en privado figuran entre los que suelo recomendar. También indicaba la diferenciación que existe entre hacerlo en España y Alemania, por algo que se llama Hacienda... Y que no hay problema, mientras exista factura, pero prefiero que el nivel de posesión de MPs sea lo más ignorado posible, es decir NO hay problema en que se sepa por parte de quienes "controlan" a nivel estatal, pero si tengo "café" mejor que no sepan si son 100 gramos o unos cuantos kilos... Me explico, ¿No?

A medida que se vaya avanzando en el "conocimiento", pues en el foro -en el hilo correspondiente- se pueden hacer compras muy interesantes y yo lo recomiendo. Es conocido que yo suelo comprar por allí, pero para "novatos" mejor en tienda física y con factura e insisto en ello.

Ja,ja,ja... Lo de China es de "cajón" y sino al tiempo... aunque todavía habrá "oreros" que esperarán "sentados" los "milagros" procedentes desde aquel país... SIEMPRE he hecho esta distinción: una cosa es lo que compre China como Estado y otra cosa su ciudadanía con "posibilidades", es decir con "pasta"... Y Rusia es un caso MUY DIFERENTE...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2016 at 17:04 ----------

Edito: ¿Y esto no es manipulación?

- La Bolsa de Milán suspende la cotización de cinco bancos italianos Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (13 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Realmente, pamarvilla, el nivel de los debates electorales está siendo muy bajo. Ayer, yo mismo o cualquiera con unas pocas "luces" en materia económica, habría dado un auténtico REPASO a los ¿"contendientes"? Me defraudo mucho De Guindos, porque sabe hablar y mentir bien, pero ayer quedó en clara evidencia... ¿Sevilla? Esperaba mucho más y estuvo mal. Ja,ja,ja... Garitano, un "simplón" y Garzón estuvo bien porque el nivel general era el que era... Y *esta noche voy a ver el "debate a cuatro"*, pero como quien va a ver una película de Walt Disney, es decir a reírme un poco... porque tendremos ocasiones para ello, especialmente cuando le toque la palabra al Pinocho de turno: el siempre "desaparecido" Rajoy... ¿Qué fuerzas "ocultas" le habrán obligado a presentarse ahí? Seguro, pamarvilla, que nos vamos a divertir, porque no esperes nada más...
> 
> Mira, a urgent al igual que a otro forero que me ha escrito, les he comentado cosas que ya se han recomendado por este hilo. Y eso sí, pamarvilla, en lo posible absteneros de dar publicidad gratuita porque hay otros vendedores aparte de los que comentas. Ciertamente, a estos dos les he comprado también y en privado figuran entre los que suelo recomendar. También indicaba la *diferenciación que existe entre hacerlo en España y Alemania*, por algo que se llama Hacienda... Y que no hay problema, mientras exista factura, pero prefiero que el nivel de posesión de MPs sea lo más ignorado posible, es decir NO hay problema en que se sepa por parte de quienes "controlan" a nivel estatal, pero si tengo "café" mejor que no sepan si son 100 gramos o unos cuantos kilos... Me explico, ¿No?
> 
> ...



Yo ya tengo las palomitas a punto. No me cabe duda que Rajoy nos dejará alguna de sus frases lapidarias máxime cuando le han aleccionado para que se ponga ufano y ocurrente, o "con cuajo" como dice Sorayita. O sea, templado, para que cuando los contrincantes le restrieguen lo de la magra parte que le corresponde en la corrupción sistémica del país, ni pestañee.

Fernando por mi tierra lo de cuajado es como estar embobado o casi tonto de la baba. Y eso tal vez es lo que pensará (en este caso) de los televidentes cuando a buen seguro se dirija al personal como si fuésemos indigentes mentales. Eso joroba un pelín.

Y, bueno, sobre la publicidad... un desliz por mi parte. Es muy correcto lo que comentas respecto a la provisión. Gracias.

Un saludo

PD. Y no me resisto a tener un debate-espectáculo, en el que cada uno expondrá su película, sin un buen NO-DO

PolÃ²nia - El pacte de les esquerres segons el NO-DO - YouTube
:


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Al hilo del comentario de John Galt he visto uno de los muchos vídeos en los que habla Bernard Lietaer y en él se refiere a algo que desconocía, la moneda paralela WIR en Suiza.
> 
> WIR o el modelo de antibanco suizo: otro sistema monetario puede ser posible. Noticias de Economía



Gracias por el enlace, que recuerdos! Cuando vivía en Argentina y e toco el corralito, aprendí cómo recuperar todo lo acorralado en sistemas paralelos. Allí empecé a leer y me has trAido a la mente recuerdos de lo duro que fue al principio y lo que luego aprendí, aunque con métodos poco ortodoxos y que no quiero volver a usar.

Gesell er un economista suizo que emigró a Agentina, de hecho hay una localidad, Villa Gesell, de veraneo en la costa, tipo Benidorm, en su nombre. Así que allí lo tenían muy presente, y mis amigos de allá me introdujeron por este orden a Gesell, Lietaer y Ayn Rand.... Ya os podéis imaginar por qué defiendo el oro como valor refugio.

En Argentina hay dos lugares que funcionan todavía con un sistema parecido al WIR.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2016)

*JohnGalt* a parte de un nick con mucha garra, tienes un pasado interesante, sobre todo por lo que puedes aportar gracias a tu experiencia personal.

Se han contado muchas batallitas al respecto del corralito argentino, aquí sonó mucho el tema en su día, pero la verdad la distancia es el olvido, y sobre todo cuando no nos toca en nuestras carnes.

Lo de Venezuela lo tengo un poco más cercano por gente próxima que me narra las vivencias de sus familiares, y que lo más jodido, no es ya la disponibilidad de liquidez (sobre todo € y $ que se mueven en el mercado "opaco"), si no la carencia casi total en las grande capitales de productos básicos y de primera necesidad como un simple rollo de papel higiénico o pañales ...

Nos parece que todo esto está sucediendo muy lejos, pero es una lástima que no se pase por aquí algún griego o incluso algún chipriota a narrarnos los robos a mano armada que están sufriendo por parte de sus gobiernos.

Presupongo que vagos y chorizos hay en todos lados, pero a la hora de recaudar, se suele hacer de dónde hay, y los insolventes campan a sus anchas en estos países dónde solo tiene las de ganar, y los trabajadores y ahorradores "clásicos" las de perder.

Siempre comentamos aquí que el estado fagocitará lo que pueda, como pueda antes de perecer, y si ha de recaudar el 90% de nuestros salarios, lo hará, no os quepa duda. Evidentemente, llegados a ese punto, nadie confiará en el estado, y la desobediencia ciudadana llegará a los extremos que vemos ahora en Venezuela por simple lógica, ya que nadie entregará plácidamente el trabajo de su sudor a cambio ya no solo de nada, si no de más nada de nada.

Los números en este país como habéis visto en numerosos aportes que habéis linkeado, no cuadran, y las cuentas de la nación no están todavía en quiebra técnica, pero sí muy próximas a la suspensión de pagos del medio plazo.

Y una suspensión de pagos, se soluciona rápidamente con una subida masiva de impuestos, que permita tirar al menos otra legislatura. Esto quiere decir que el poder adquisitivo se reducirá a mínimos irrisorios con lo que el consumo privado desaparecerá, y ahí tendremos ya servido ese colapso que ha comenzado ya hace unos años, pero que de momento no se nota. 

La única solución, gobierne quién gobierne es lograr invertir la tasa de paro, y aproximarla a cotas del 12%, solo de este modo, podríamos prolongar la agonía una generación más gracias a la reactivación interna del consumo.

Las políticas de flexibilización o políticas de más mierda como les llamo yo, no están sirviendo para generar empleo dado el ya comentado por aquí nulo impacto en el crédito privado, sin embargo sí se ha notado en el aumento del crédito de inversión, sobre todo a nivel de fondos de renta variable, y de adquisición de deuda soberana...

Vamos, que ese dinero que el BC usa para comprar deuda no se está revirtiendo en concesión de créditos...es como si se usara única y exclusivamente para activar mercados especulativos, o para cuadrar balances que llevaban años en números rojos...vamos hablando claramente, ese dinero se usa para pagar al funcionariado, y los gastos derivados de su existencia.

Lo dicho caballeros, Argentina podría estar en nuestras calles si no logramos ver en menos de 2 años una bajada importante en la tasa de desempleo, la EPA ha de escupir unos números más coherentes con la realidad que deseamos para nuestro futuro, de lo contrario...GAME OVER...CORRALITO, Y SALVESE QUIEN PUEDA.

Buenas noches a todos, y buena semana.


----------



## amador (13 Jun 2016)

Chapeau !

Te ponemos una silla en el aburrido debate que estamos viendo para que lo cuentes ... 





paketazo dijo:


> *JohnGalt* a parte de un nick con mucha garra, tienes un pasado interesante, sobre todo por lo que puedes aportar gracias a tu experiencia personal.
> 
> Se han contado muchas batallitas al respecto del corralito argentino, aquí sonó mucho el tema en su día, pero la verdad la distancia es el olvido, y sobre todo cuando no nos toca en nuestras carnes.
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jun 2016)

Je,je,je... amador: ¿aburrido el debate? Eres tremendamente "generoso"... Menos mal que lo tengo de "música de fondo" y me estoy dedicando a responder la correspondencia que tengo del foro. Bueno, ya tenía pensado a quién votar y es lo que haré... Por cierto, el "Naranjito" sencillamente patético...

# paketazo: Tú y yo nos hubiéramos distraído mucho estando ahí y dando CAÑA de VERDAD... en lo que no deja de ser un "proyecto" de debate. Bueno, siempre nos quedará este hilo...

Y luego miraré de enlazar algo que pueda resultar interesante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2016 at 00:00 ----------

Hace tiempo que comento en este hilo que existen nuevas armas que hacen que una posible Guerra mundial entre las actuales potencias NO tenga NADA que ver con los conceptos más aceptados... por falta de información.

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...-canon-de-riel-cambiara-la-forma-de-combatir-

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hace pocos días que amador nos enlazaba una información respecto a lo que ahora amplio en el siguiente enlace...

- EJÃ‰RCITO DE EEUU REALIZA EXTRAÃ‘AS MANIOBRAS SECRETAS EN CALIFORNIA QUE PROVOCARÃN APAGÃ“N DE LOS GPS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, insisto en que en esa zona existe una base secreta mucho más importante y se trata del Área 51.... Me "cuadra" mucho más que este "experimento" sea algo más cercano a la "línea" de investigación que se realiza allí y la China Lake Naval Air Weapons Center no dejaría de ser una simple "pantalla"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Mucho ¡Ojo! a quién y cómo compráis, sobre todo para los más "novatos"... Y verificad lo que compráis. 

- Glitters, but Not Gold: Fake Gold and Silver Coins 'Flooding' Market - NBC News

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Jun 2016)

Ya que estamos en periodo electoral un ejemplo de cómo esto no se arregla ni con ácido clorhídrico.

Es de traca que un país que en el punto 3 del artículo 3 del Título preliminar de su Constitución diga:

_La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección._

un partido publique esta publicidad electoral.
No tiene respeto ni por los que se comunican en esa lengua y en este caso, ni por ellos mismos. Porque en vasco "Alde", significa "Vete", "Largo", "Fuera". Sólo significa "A favor" si está declinado (a favor de alguien o algo). Cualquier persona que hable vasco y lea eso entiende.

¡Largo, ahora más que nunca!

¡Ojalá!

Las justificaciones no se han hecho esperar

Elecciones generales 2016: Un anuncio ambiguo del PP anima a Rajoy a marcharse | España | EL PAÍS

pero lo cierto es que antes se entiende "lárgate" que "A favor".

Bueno, y esto en una auto publicidad electoral

¡Qué será en la vida real!

Polémica en las redes sociales porque el PP 'pide' en su propaganda que se vaya Rajoy


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2016)

En LÍNEA con lo que venimos comentando por aquí, tanto paketazo como el que ahora está escribiendo esto... Por cierto, parece que acerté también el "timing" en mi última compra en el Oro. No, si ya digo que tengo más "vista" en el Oro que en la Plata, a pesar de que ésta es mi MP "favorito". De todas formas, teniendo en cuenta el efecto pre-Brexit, noto demasiada "parálisis" en el Oro.... en otros tiempos, ahora estaría perforando sus anteriores máximos. En fin, algo está "pasando" para que eso no suceda y está claro que los "cortos" están consiguiendo su "objetivo".

- www.cnbc.com/2016/06/09/man-who-said-gold-miners-was-the-best-trade-in-the-world-now-sees-this.html

Y ¡Chapeau! por los franceses... Aún quedan lugares en Occidente donde HAY HUEVOS... A ver si tomamos "nota" por estos lares de "bellas durmientes"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Más serio de lo que algunos pensaban hasta hace muy poco...

La seriedad del Brexit | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En LÍNEA con lo que venimos comentando por aquí, tanto paketazo como el que ahora está escribiendo esto... Por cierto, parece que acerté también el "timing" en mi última compra en el Oro. No, si ya digo que tengo más "vista" en el Oro que en la Plata, a pesar de que ésta es mi MP "favorito". De todas formas, teniendo en cuenta el efecto pre-Brexit, noto demasiada "parálisis" en el Oro.... en otros tiempos, ahora estaría perforando sus anteriores máximos. En fin, algo está "pasando" para que eso no suceda y está claro que los "cortos" están consiguiendo su "objetivo".
> 
> - www.cnbc.com/2016/06/09/man-who-said-gold-miners-was-the-best-trade-in-the-world-now-sees-this.html
> 
> ...



:abajo:

Cada vez alucinó más con la progresía dios mío.

¿Agredir físicamente a la gente, violar la propiedad ajena y llegar a cortar el paso empleando la violencia y la coacción a gente inocente, es tener huevos?

Mamporreros y matones lo único que veo yo en Francia.

Si en vez de manifestarse por unos supuestos "derechos" laborales que no son tales, sino burdas regulaciones estatales como el salario mínimo o la negociación colectiva sectorial que condenan al paro y por tanto a la pobreza a millones de trabajadores, se manifestaran por una reducción de impuestos y por la LIBERTAD de poder ELEGIR cosas tan importantes como poder elegir el médico o la escuela a la que llevar a los hijos, todavía tendría un paso, pero es una manifestación a favor del totalitarismo socialista (valga la redundancia) en el ámbito laboral.

Algunos creen que los bajos salarios es una cuestión de lo malos que son los empresarios que explotan a los trabajadores, pero no es así, es una cuestión de productividad. Punto.

Es otra cosa, como el bienestar y la calidad de vida. Algunos que creen que el tener una calidad de vida "digna", entendiendo como tal una buena alimentación, acceso a agua potable, un hogar, una atención médica de calidad y la mejor educación para los hijos, es una cuestión de VOLUNTAD, voluntad POLÍTICA o voluntad social o "justicia" social o como quieran llamarlo. No es así.

Para tener todo eso, alimentos, servicios medicos, transporte, colegios, viviendas, universidades, libros, periódicos...

...primero HAY QUE PRODUCIRLOS.

Punto.

Emplear la violencia sobre terceros poniendo como justificación unos supuestos "derechos" laborales (que repito, no son tales, sino un burdo engaño socialista, uno de los mayores engaños de toda la humanidad)... ni lo nazis :abajo:

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 01:38 ----------

Y que conste, que como libertario, estoy a favor del derecho a huelga, como no podría ser de otra forma.

La organización de los trabajadores en sindicatos como manera de organizar monopsonios u oligopsonios laborales en tiempos de mucho paro, para poder negociar mejores condiciones con los empresarios es algo vital.

Pero lo de Francia, al igual que lo de España y otros países europeos, ni son sindicatos ni son huelgas.

Son algo parecido a los camisas negras de Mussolini cuando salían a principios de los años 20 del siglo pasado a la calle a repartir leña.

Bueno, miento. Estos son peores. Estos además, lo que salen a defender es su _paguica_ de turno, lo cual convierte al acto en algo más deleznable todavía --> o me sigues garantizando mi paguita o me lío a mamporros con todo dios.

Poca diferencia hay entre está gentuza "sindical" y aquellos terratenientes sureños de los Estados Confederados de América...

... negreros.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Jun 2016)

8cilindros, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Que yo sepa en Francia no se saca a la gente de sus casas y negocios para darle palizas en la calle, creo que has exagerado. Puede que haya algunos roces puntuales entre personas, casi siempre fruto del orgullo, pero no violencia organizada.En cuanto a la violencia, hay muchas formas de violencia además de la física. Supongo, espero no tener que verlo nunca, ver como tus hijos comparten un vaso de leche con agua porque, no hay nada más, es peor que una paliza. Y si además te dicen que para salir de la crisis tienes que trabajar más por menos dinero, y te suben los impuestos al tiempo que se salvan bancos privados con dinero publico, eso es violencia. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

# 8cilindros: No le voy a dedicar mucho tiempo, ya que personas como Vd. NO me merecen la pena para debatir sobre asuntos que yo considero de Justicia Social...

¿HUEVOS? SÍ, me expresé perfectamente e incluso le diré más, esos HUEVOS deberían ir a un "nivel" SUPERIOR... pero no se preocupe que todo lleva su tiempo y lo de Francia acabará viéndose en España, cuando mucha "bella durmiente" despierte porque le duele el estómago a él y/o a su famiia... Una simple cuestión de tiempo y de "extremación" del dolor, pero tampoco NADA "nuevo", ya que España se caracterizó por revueltas como las de Francia e incluso "peores" y de eso no hace tantos años... y entonces la represión policíal era mucho más dura, nada que ver con la de ahora, aunque cuentan con más medios que por aquel entonces.

¿Vd. "libertario"? Puede ponerse la "etiqueta" que más le guste, pero no va a engañar a quien tiene algo de "mundo" vivido. "Libertarios" hay pocos en España, pero abundan más en los EE.UU. y le aseguro a Vd. que allí éstos defienden sus derechos -los que sean...- de un modo muy distinto a aquí. Por cierto, Ja,ja,ja... allí hay "libertarios" que han sido despedidos de forma injusta y han cogido el fusil para "cargarse" a quien Vd. se puede imaginar. En según qué Estados de la Unión hay unas "reglas" NO ESCRITAS y que son de conocimiento común para unos y otros...

Imagino que un "indocumentado" como Vd. se refiere a "producir" igual que SIEMPRE se ha hecho -¿tiene Vd. idea de los que es una "línea de producción"?-, pero con salarios más bajos... También que exista la exclusión social y que siga ampliándose la Desigualdad existente en la actualidad... Si es así, a personas como Vd. les deseo que prueben su propia "medicina" y que "revienten" por el camino... Y sino que el Destino se la propicie de otra forma menos "civilizada". Ya sé que expresarme así NO es correcto, pero es lo que pienso y suelo reflejarlo cuando escribo y tiene Suerte de que uno no puede decir "legalmente" todo aquello que realmente piensa, sino sería muchísimo más duro. Más claro: en mi "mundo" tipos como Vd. SOBRÁN...

Y como le decía el amigo Pedernal, hay muchas formas de Violencia "soterrada" que vienen desde el Sistema y aquellos que están siendo favorecidos por el mismo... Sus "efectos" son unas veces visibles y otros NO -como muchos suicidios...-, por tanto ya empieza a ser hora de "devolver" las HOSTIAS que se están recibiendo por parte de los más desfavorecidos... y aquí incluyo también a muchos que todavía nos va bien, pero cada vez más "desangrados" por la rapiña a base de impuestos que soportamos. Es más, este comentario está escrito por alguien -"mua"...- que seguro está MUCHO MEJOR que Vd. a nivel económico y también social, pero eso NO quita que tenga claro que si hay que "mojarse" se hace y PUNTO...

En fin, que el Diablo se lo lleve lo antes posible...


----------



## andyy (15 Jun 2016)

Es cierto que hay muchas formas de violencia. Yo estos días estoy especialmente violentado por varias cosas. 
El puto debate que decidí no ver y que el régimen decidió que me tenía que tragar sí o sí, prácticamente todos los canales emitiendo como posesos el puto debate con 4 superpinochos soltando mentiras y posando a diestro y siniestro. Veo muy poca tv y por tanto me costó poco evitarlo, pero me sentí violentado y forzado.
Pero me dio igual... al día siguiente tooodos los medios de nuevo, en una especie de "Sálvame" salvaje, analizando, encuestando, contando y recontando las veces que habían sonreído, las veces q habían intervenido, los minutos de manos arriba o abajo, la existencia de corbata o no,,,,,,,,,,,,incluso la pescadera se atrevió a hacer un análisis de algo que yo no había visto, por supuesto asentí obediente a sus complejas conclusiones que al final conducían a un simple "me gustó fulanito". A lo largo del día no puedo contar las veces que me sentí violentado, fueron muy pocos los comentarios que escuché sobre contenidos o propuestas.
Un simple escaparate cargado de marketing para elegir entre 4 productos defectuosos y de oferta......y elegiremos,...vaya si elegiremos...me cago en todo.

Por otra parte mis vacaciones familiares fuera de mi ciudad coinciden con la cita electoral, no veáis el estress ante la posibilidad de ser "agraciado" en el sorteo de miembros de mesa electoral. Resulta que el sistema ha "blindado" ese "honor".
Puedes montarle un pollo a tu jefe por días vacacionales para coincidir con tu mujer y tus hijos en aras de la concialiación de la vida familiar, puedes tener pagado un viaje que te ha costado meses de ahorro, puede incluso ocurrir que sean las primeras vacaciones q te permitas en años y el puto régimen prevee sanciones delirantes si eres nombrado miembro de mesa y no te presentas, a no ser que tengas una excusa buena buena buena,,,un infarto la noche anterior cuela, el resto de excusas jodido lo tienes.
Puedes dar un par de ostias a tu supervisora, escupir al vecino o mear en el hall de tu ayuntamiento que al día siguiente previo paso de un par de horas por la comisaria puedes irte de vacaciones tranquilamente, pero como te toque mesa electoral.... ahí no amigo.. ahí pringas por cojones, tienes que dar las gracias por ser el "sacrificio" que se otorga a la diosa democracia.
Lo tienen atado y bien atado, me miré un poco la normativa al respecto por si me tocaba mesa y por ejemplo ¿sabéis que hasta los seguros de los vuelos cubren como contingencia específica el nombramiento de miembro de mesa electoral?.. .me cago en su p.ta madre

Me siento violentado como véis, en realidad hay muy poca diferencia desde que reinaban los reyes católicos y los tiempos actuales.
Personalmente quizá me costaría menos esfuerzo hincar la rodilla delante de una gorda tarada y decirle "si majestad".... a la violencia que supone recibir cualquier certificado de la Agencia Tributaria, Dirección General de Tráfico , Diputación o Ayuntamiento de turno coaccionando, extorsionando y amenazando, eso sí , todo revestido de legalidad y la coletilla final diciendo q naturalmente cabe recurso ante el siguiente órgano que seguramente será igual o más vomitivo y chorizo q el que resuelve.

Después del tostón que os he dado a causa de las "formas de violencia" tengo que decir que yo siempre he sido de los de Fernando, no he faltado nunca a votar, este año ese día estoy fuera, podría hacerlo por correo, pero no lo haré, es más, me da la sensación que me voy a unir a las huestes del ácido e irreverente frisch (tómalo como un piropo amigo) y no voy a volver a votar nunca. Se sustentan y legitiman con nuestro beneplácito obligándonos a elegir entre la mierda o la mierda, q se vayan a tomar por el c.lo.

Perdón por el tocho, en las glorias benditas me he quedado


----------



## amador (15 Jun 2016)

Solo un detalle, por si a alguien le es útil.

Si tienes un viaje YA pagado y el recibo del banco de ese pago, suelen liberarte de la obligación.

A mi me ha pasado siendo "suplente". No se si eres titular que pasaría, no lo pregunté.

Saludos





andyy dijo:


> Es cierto que hay muchas formas de violencia. Yo estos días estoy especialmente violentado por varias cosas.
> El puto debate que decidí no ver y que el régimen decidió que me tenía que tragar sí o sí, prácticamente todos los canales emitiendo como posesos el puto debate con 4 superpinochos soltando mentiras y posando a diestro y siniestro. Veo muy poca tv y por tanto me costó poco evitarlo, pero me sentí violentado y forzado.
> Pero me dio igual... al día siguiente tooodos los medios de nuevo, en una especie de "Sálvame" salvaje, analizando, encuestando, contando y recontando las veces que habían sonreído, las veces q habían intervenido, los minutos de manos arriba o abajo, la existencia de corbata o no,,,,,,,,,,,,incluso la pescadera se atrevió a hacer un análisis de algo que yo no había visto, por supuesto asentí obediente a sus complejas conclusiones que al final conducían a un simple "me gustó fulanito". A lo largo del día no puedo contar las veces que me sentí violentado, fueron muy pocos los comentarios que escuché sobre contenidos o propuestas.
> Un simple escaparate cargado de marketing para elegir entre 4 productos defectuosos y de oferta......y elegiremos,...vaya si elegiremos...me cago en todo.
> ...


----------



## TheRedHawk (15 Jun 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> :abajo:
> 
> (...)
> 
> (...)




Me ha gustado el trasfondo de la opinión de 8cilindros, aunque igual la exposición no ha sido la mejor.

Creo entender lo que nos ha tratado de decir perfectamente; y pienso que lleva razón. 

Sin llegar a etiquetarme como tal, mi pensamiento se orienta de forma muy intensa hacia el anarcocapitalismo, al más puro estilo Juan Ramón Rallo. 

Lo cual me lleva a varias reflexiones.

*No os engañéis, esto no es un problema de izquierdas o derechas, o de empresarios y trabajadores. Esto es un problema de Estado-individuo.
*

Mirad, entre otras cosas, mi sueño más intenso es llegar a ser el que ofrece empleo, no el que lo va buscando. Sé que algún día lo lograré (ya voy camino de ello), *y será mi más sincera meta, que mis empleados estén felices y que puedan vivir de la forma más óptima y plena en relación a su productividad.*

Tener por claro que si una persona *APORTA valor a la sociedad*, y sabe cómo contribuir para con el ser humano, es decir, es un *auténtico VECTOR PRODUCTIVO*, dicha persona *JAMÁS tendrá que preocuparse por la falta de ingresos*. 

El dinero es una consecuencia de hacer las cosas bien. NO un fin.

¿Pero sabéis que es lo verdaderamente tóxico? El papá Estado.

Imaginemos que por un momento yo a esas personas no les puedo pagar más que el salario mínimo al principio… ¿Y si esa persona recibiese la parte que se lleva el Estado, y que yo estoy pagando igualmente? Pues que pasaría de mileurista, lo que le haría vivir bastante mejor (aun cobrando el mínimo)

Creo que ya sabéis por donde voy sin necesidad de extrapolar…

Ahora, imaginemos que mi empresa se ha roto los cuernos en optimizar sus procesos, buscando el óptimo balance entre costes, precios y valor añadido para la sociedad. La perfecta situación win-win. Gano mucho dinero, y esto repercute en todos: empresario feliz, empleados felices que pueden cobrar más y clientes finales felices.

Nada puede ir mal ¿cierto? 

Pues resulta que aparece papá Estado y me endosa a un lobby de empresas corporativistas, que se retroalimentan de éste, y me revientan el sector, porque o a base de decretazo o a base de ayudas, convierten a mi empresa en NO competitiva, y elevan a sus “amigas”.

Lo que consigues es un desinterés por parte de las nuevas compañías líderes, en ofrecer lo mejor y al mejor precio, ya que el dinero les llega del Estado en una buena parte.

*Esto no es ganar dinero como consecuencia de hacer las cosas bien, esto es dinero COMO CONSECUENCIA DE UNTAR AL PUÑETERO GOBIERNO DE TURNO, ya sea el local (alcaldes), el regional (presidentes de comunidad) o el central (ministros y sus ministerios) (y me da igual el color)*.

Si cuento a mayores del ejemplo anterior, *toda la sablada descomunal de impuestos a la que el Estado somete a la empresas/autónomos*, el escenario es apocalíptico.

Seríamos todos INFINITAMENTE más ricos, si viviésemos en un territorio donde el “Estado” solo se encargase de la seguridad, la sanidad y la justicia, y donde todo lo demás fuese regulado por un mercado formado de individuos libres. 

El auténtico mercado sabe buscar lo máximo por lo mínimo, y ganando ambas partes.

*El problema de los impuestos y los Estados, es que como estos no tuvieron que conseguir el capital fruto de un mérito evidente, lo malversan, lo distribuyen de forma patética y peor aún, gastan lo que no tienen.
*

El Estado es el gran enemigo compañeros.

Un saludo,


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> 8cilindros, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. Que yo sepa en Francia no se saca a la gente de sus casas y negocios para darle palizas en la calle, creo que has exagerado.



Puede que sí haya exagerado. Pero me toca los h...... que se justifique la violencia, siempre en nombre de la misma ideología.

El primero que dice que todo se ha ido a la mierda soy yo. Y el primero que dice que hay que dar palos a los "de arriba", soy yo. Pero lo que me fastidia, es que si en vez de ser una manifestación "sindical" fuera una manifestación por una bajada de impuestos, otro gallo cantaría. Eso no sería echarle huevos, ¿verdad?



Pedernal dijo:


> Puede que haya algunos roces puntuales entre personas, casi siempre fruto del orgullo, pero no violencia organizada.



Se lo acepto.



Pedernal dijo:


> En cuanto a la violencia, hay muchas formas de violencia además de la física. Supongo, espero no tener que verlo nunca, ver como tus hijos comparten un vaso de leche con agua porque, no hay nada más, es peor que una paliza. Y si además te dicen que para salir de la crisis tienes que trabajar más por menos dinero, y te suben los impuestos al tiempo que se salvan bancos privados con dinero publico, eso es violencia.
> Un saludo



Esto YA no es creíble.

Me explico.

Nos encontramos en el momento de la historia en el que mejor se vive. Y esto es un hecho irrefutable. Y no me refiero solo a occidente. En general, hoy en 2016, se vive mejor en todo el mundo que en 1616. En china, que es el país con mayor población del mundo, millones de personas han salido de la pobreza más absoluta.

Todavía queda mucho por hacer. Toda África, India, Brasil e incluso todavía muchas zonas de China donde hay enormes bolsas de pobreza. Y no solo pobreza. Otras cosas peores.

Pero en general, es un HECHO, que hoy el mundo esta mucho mejor que hace 500 años. Los niños trabajaban en las fábricas durante la primera revolución industrial, ¿es que no trabajaban en los campos de los señores feudales?

Mis propios padres han trabajado siendo niños pequeños y mi madre vio en su pueblo niños morir de hambre e ir pidiendo a su casa. Estamos hablando de los años 50 en un pueblo de La Mancha.

¿Donde quiero llegar con todo esto?

Pues que si nuestros antepasados hubieran dicho lo mismo que ustedes, _"si no tengo con que dar de comer a mis hijos, mato y robo"_, no hubieramos llegado a ninguna parte. Antes se tenían hijos como conejos porque se los veía como una inversión para cuando los padres no pudieran valerse por sí mismos. Se tenían 10 hijos y si se moría alguno se tenían más. Estoy hablando de las épocas de Crecimiento Malthusiano.

Así que no me venga, con que si alguna vez voy a tener que servir a mis hijos vasos de leche diluida en agua. SÍ ES VERDAD, hay gente que todavía, DESGRACIADAMENTE tiene que hacer eso. Pero seamos serios y veamos cuales cuales son las recetas para minimizar ese tipo de situaciones al mínimo posible. Y cuando hayamos hecho eso, entonces pasemos a hablar de un ESTADO MÍNIMO ASISTENCIAL, para reducir esas situaciones a CERO.

El principal problema de que se produzcan esas situaciones se llama PARO. Y en cuanto a las personas que encuentran trabajo por un salario de m....., la principal causa se llama BAJA PRODUCTIVIDAD.

Si actualmente, como dicen ustedes los empresarios "explotan" a los trabajadores, ¿por qué hay 5 millones de parados?

¿Por qué esos malvados empresarios no contratan por 4 duros a los trabajadores en paro?

Muy sencillo. O bien directamente no les sale a cuenta contratar a alguien por un coste laboral de 1.200 euros mensuales, estimando que ese trabajador le va a producir 1.000 euros, con lo cual directamente no contratan. O bien, la productividad que estima el empresario sí está por encima del coste laboral, pero no se arriesga a contratar y a incurrir en costes porque tiene expectativas negativas con respecto al futuro.

Seamos realistas señores. No vamos a ver salarios pre-crisis por una sencilla razón. Esos salario burbujísticos pre-crisis eran eso, burbujísticos y se consiguieron inflando una burbuja, burbuja a su vez consecuencia de las políticas expansivas de la demanda (recordemos aquellos estupendísimos y bajísimos tipos de interés del 2% fijados por los Bancos Centrales entre 2001-2006). 

El Estado de Bienestar propio de la socialdemocracia covierte a la sociedad en una sociedad infantilizada. Luego, cuando viene la crisis y se destapa que ese estado mastodóntico no se puede pagar, *sin ahondar en el empobrecimiento por consumo de capital*, es lo más NORMAL del mundo que la gente se cabree.

Y si a eso le sumamos, un sistema bancario con coeficiente de caja de *RESERVA FRACCIONARIA* que _"no se le puede dejar quebrar"_ porque si no se destapa el *"TINGLAO"* y que precisamente para que no se destape el tinglao hay que rescatarlo, teniendo en cuanta además que en nuestro país había HdP de todos los partidos como IZQUIERDA UNIDA y SINDICATOS enchufados en cajas (por cierto semi-ESTATALES) y demás, pues apaga y vámonos.

*Pedernal*, a usted no le digo nada porque por lo menos no me ha deseado la muerte ni nada por el estilo. De hecho le doy mis "thanks".


----------



## Pedernal (15 Jun 2016)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> Me ha gustado el trasfondo de la opinión de 8cilindros, aunque igual la exposición no ha sido la mejor.
> 
> Creo entender lo que nos ha tratado de decir perfectamente; y pienso que lleva razón.
> 
> ...




Hola, en tu argumento no estas cambiando a "papa Estado" por "papa empresa"?
Las empresas evolucionan y depende de lo que fabriquen algunas cierran y desaparecen, sin embargo el Estado permanece. 
Yo estoy de acuerdo en que las personas tienen que esforzarse para conseguir lo que quieren, pero a día de hoy todos los logros que podemos conseguir son gracias a que vivimos en Europa, unos países con normas que protegen al individuo, gracias a las luchas sociales que empezaron hace más de cien años y que ahora poco a poco se desmoronan.Si vives en Somalia o en el Congo ya te puedes esforzar todo lo que quieras que no llegarás muy lejos.
El anarcocapitalismo es simplemente la ley del más fuerte.

Un saludo


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, en tu argumento no estas cambiando a "papa Estado" por "papa empresa"?
> Las empresas evolucionan y depende de lo que fabriquen algunas cierran y desaparecen, sin embargo el Estado permanece.
> Yo estoy de acuerdo en que las personas tienen que esforzarse para conseguir lo que quieren, pero a día de hoy todos los logros que podemos conseguir son gracias a que vivimos en Europa, unos países con normas que protegen al individuo, *gracias a las luchas sociales que empezaron hace más de cien años* y que ahora poco a poco se desmoronan.Si vives en Somalia o en el Congo ya te puedes esforzar todo lo que quieras que no llegarás muy lejos.
> El anarcocapitalismo es simplemente la ley del más fuerte.
> ...



No, señor mío, no. No repitamos el mismo mantra una y otra vez. El mismo mantra de siempre repetido hasta la saciedad por la izquierda.

Tenemos alimentos y demás porque los producimos con una productividad más alta que hace 100 años. Trabajamos menos horas que hace 100 años para conseguir más y mejores bienes y servicios porque producimos con mayor productividad que hace 100 años.

Y tenemos mayor productividad por dos principales y casi únicas razones: cada vez mayor *acumulación de capital* (como consecuencia del *ahorro*) y *progreso teconológico*.

Por mucho que yo me lie a hostias en la calle con todo díos, eso no produce máquinas de resonancia magnética ni material quirúrjico ni hospitales, ni tampoco alimentos.

Y hoy tenemos mayor producción de alimentos que hace 100 años porque hace 100 años se producía prácticamente a mano con 100 tíos en el campo y hoy en día con un tractor y una cosechadora un par de tíos recolectan en una semana lo mismo que hace 100 años 100 hombres recolectaban en un año entero.

No hay más. Por mucho que yo desee tener mayor cantidad de alimentos y me lie a hostias, eso por si solo no produce alimentos.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 14:14 ----------

Bien. Empecemos.

Primero voy a recolectar aquellas partes del mensaje de Fernandojcg donde escribe improperios como desearme la muerte y demás.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Si es así, a personas como Vd. les deseo que prueben su propia "medicina" y que "revienten" por el camino... Y sino que el Destino se la propicie de otra forma menos "civilizada".





fernandojcg dijo:


> en mi "mundo" tipos como Vd. SOBRÁN...





fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, que el Diablo se lo lleve lo antes posible...





---------- Post added 15-jun-2016 at 14:27 ----------

Y esta, que me ha gustado mucho jajaja



fernandojcg dijo:


> Imagino que un "indocumentado" como Vd





¿Yo indocumentado? Perdone, pero ¿nos conocemos?

En fín, lo de SIEMPRE.

Estamos ante un claro caso, de lo que ocurre cuando se hiere, con una opinión de pensamiento diferente, a alguien que sufre un clarísimo caso de, SUPERIORIDAD MORAL IZQUIERDISTA.

Yo en mi mensaje, aunque puede que no lo dijera de la mejor de las formas, en ningún momento insulté a nadie, ni mucho menos le he deseado la muerte a nadie.

En fín, si me perdieron las formas, pido perdón.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Jun 2016)

Esto no es un artículo sobre Venezuela


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

# 8cilindros: Con Vd. no tengo NADA más que debatir... Yo suelo elegir a "espadachines" de mi "altura" y, sobre todo, con una cierta "moralidad"... Y NO es el caso y lo siento por Vd. Por cierto, NO soy NI de izquierdas NI de derechas... Ahora bien, para las "soluciones" soy tan "extremista" como lo podrían ser la extrema izquierda y la extrema derecha... Supongo que por eso, suelo caer "simpático" a muchos que se hayan posicionados ahí.


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # 8cilindros: Con Vd. no tengo NADA más que debatir... Yo suelo elegir a "espadachines" de mi "altura" y, sobre todo, con una cierta "moralidad"... Y NO es el caso y lo siento por Vd. Por cierto, NO soy NI de izquierdas NI de derechas... Ahora bien, para las "soluciones" soy tan "extremista" como lo podrían ser la extrema izquierda y la extrema derecha... Supongo que por eso, suelo caer "simpático" a muchos que se hayan posicionados ahí.



Siento no estar a su "altura", su majestad.

Y siento también no compartir su "moralidad", que tan alta y SUPERIOR a la mía es.

Por lo demás, buenos argumentos Sr. Fernando


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

Ni puto caso...::


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

En mi anterior mensaje solo quería resaltar, que cuando alguien de la talla de su "moralidad" se queda sin argumentos o por lo menos no argumenta, se pone a insultar y a desear la muerte a los que piensan diferente.

En fín, el insulto en alguien de su "moralidad" cuando se queda sin argumentos... tan predecible como la treyectoria de una m......

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

Ni puto caso...::


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Esto no es un artículo sobre Venezuela



Venezuela es un claro caso de lo que ocurre cuando se vive por encima de las posibilidades de un tejido productivo escaso o nulo.

Es un país en el que antes de 1998 gobernaba una oligarquía parecida a la actual oligarquía que gobierna España y escaso de un verdadero tejido productivo.

En 1998 llega el populismo. El bolivarianismo lo primero que hace es comprar el voto del pueblo con paguitas. Era la época en la que el barril de Brent oscilaba alrededor de los 100 dólares. Eso le dió al país una entrada masiva de divisas. Unos ingresos que eran gastados en bienes y servicios de consumo, básicamente paguitas y servicios públicos provistos por el estado, además de expropiar un montón de empresas privadas para que cambiasen de manos amigas.

Todo fue de p... madre hasta que el petroleo bajó de precio y disminuyó la entrada de divisas en el país.

Con lo cual, al no entrar divisas extranjeras, Venezuela era un país que ya no podía importar al mismo ritmo productos extranjeros (para importar, antes hay que exportar). 

Era obvio que un país como venezuela, tenía que importar gran cantidad de productos. Los productos que Venezuela tiene que comprar al exterior, porque ella misma, debido a su escasez de tejido productivo, no prouducía ni produce.

¿Podrían haberlo hecho de otra manera?

Sí. Podrían haber aprovechado los ingresos del petróleo, invirtiéndolos en hacer un tejido productivo, para que cuando bajara el precio del petroleo no les pillase con los pantalones bajados y pudieran producir los productos necesarios para su pueblo sin necesidad de tener que importar tantos.

Pero claro, el haber hecho eso, implicaría no poder haber gastado esos ingresos en paguitas y estado del "bienestar" (compra de votos) para su pueblo, sino haberlo gastado en *bienes de capital*, es decir, etapas productivas alejadas del consumo, que el día de mañana hubiesen dado su fruto produciendo mayor cantidad de bienes y servicios de consumo, ya sí, de forma sostenible.

Me gustaría saber como va financiar un hipotético gobierno de Unidos Podemos todo eso que quiere hacer sin petróleo. Y además, al igual que Venezuela en 1998, sin tejido productivo.

¿Consumiendo el poco capital que nos queda tal vez?


----------



## Pedernal (15 Jun 2016)

El artículo no va sobre eso.... Aunque pone de ejemplo a Venezuela y España, es sobre manipulación mediática.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (15 Jun 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Venezuela es un claro caso de lo que ocurre cuando se vive por encima de las posibilidades de un tejido productivo escaso o nulo.
> 
> .../...



Bueno, es un problema complejo (por que así quieren que sea los que mandan).

Es cierto lo que dices pero es sólo una parte del problema.

En tu comentario no hay explicación alguna de por qué en Venezuela no se ha creado tejido productivo.

Lo que voy a comentar, obviamente tampoco es una explicación total aunque espero que aporte algún dato para seguir reflexionando.

La función de los países la deciden los países que mandan sobre los países.

España, la paella, el sol, el chiringuito de la playa y el Toro de la Vega ... (es medio broma pero solo medio).

El caso de Venezuela es mucho más sangrante (al igual que la práctica totalidad del continente americano).

Es mucho más sangrante porque Venezuela tiene (o tenía, ya no sé) unas riquezas colosales, pero la función que se le adjudicó, y que los lugareños, abrazaron casi sin rechistar, fue la de productor de materias primas. Punto. Los partidos que gobernaron durante decenios jamás hicieron caso de las palabras de Uslar Pietri que decía que el petróleo había que sembrarlo. El país que mandaba sobre Venezuela jamás lo hubiera permitido, ni lo permitió.

Eso genera unas mafias oligárquicas de tomo y lomo. Acabar con ellas es, bueno, labor de titanes. De hecho fíjate que alrededor de Chávez, lógicamente (lo llevan en el ADN) también se formó una mafia oligárquica.

Es un tema que conozco bien y que es largo de explicar pero básicamente se resume a ¿cuál es la función que me ha adjudicado el amo?

Lo que dices de Chávez es cierto pero también es cierto que cuando él llegó al poder, en Venezuela había varios millones de indocumentados, venezolanos, que nadie se había preocupado de darles un carné de identidad. Para que veas el interés de la oligarquía por su ciudadanía. Chávez es lo primero que hizo y creo recordar que la población de Venezuela pasó de la noche a la mañana de 14 millones a casi 20.


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jun 2016)

Gracias por su comentario Frish.

De acuerdo con usted en casi todo, excepto tal vez en la figura de Chavez. Chavez fue un populista más, como lo es Donald Trump, Marine Le Pen o PIT.

Pero sí, me parece correcto lo que usted dice de las funciones que se les atribuye a a los países por parte de la oligarquía.

Pero la economía es la economía y sigo reiterando lo que he dicho hasta ahora sobre ECONOMÍA (la "profesión" tira  ). A largo plazo el único método posible para sacar de la pobreza a la mayor parte de una población es el aumento de la productividad. Y ese aumento de la productividad viene mayormente por el crecimiento del stock de capital mediante el ahorro y por el progreso teconógico.

Sobre progreso tecnológico se podría hablar largo y tendido y se haría el post demasiado extenso. 

En cuanto a la acumulación de capital (maquinaría, plantas fabriles, inmuebles...), vamos, lo que viene siendo el tejido productivo, para su aparición la condición indispensable, es el AHORRO, es decir, la restricción en el consumo presente de bienes y servicios finales. Por pura lógica, no hacer falta ser economista, es algo obvio, que si tienes a todos trabajadores recolectando manzanas a mano (ByS finales) no puedes llegar a fabricar un tractor con el que aumentar la productividad en la cosecha de manzanas a largo plazo. Por lo tanto si quieres recolectar con un tractor, HOY habrá que sacar a una fracción de los trabajadores de la recolección de manzanas, es decir, habrá que disminuir nuestro bienestar presente (consumo actual de manzanas) en forma de ahorro, con el fin de aumentarlo en mucha mayor medida cuando el tractor este listo y a punto de recolectar.

Con este ejemplo huevofritístico, pongo de relieve que una de las premisas para poner encima de la mesa un tejido productivo es, el ahorro. No hay más.

Pero claro, no un tejido productivo cualquiera, sino una tejido productivo destinado a solucionar los problemas de la gente. Ahora mismo en España, de nada valdría volver a poner en funcionamiento el sector de la construcción. O poner a 5 millones de trabajadores a cavar zanjas para volverlas a tapar. No se si sabe por donde voy.

En fín, siguiendo con Venezuela, pudiera ser verdad que antes de 1998 estaba en manos de EEUU de mano de su oligarquía local.

Me pregunto como será el día en el que la gente "pase" del dólar y este vea caer su valor...


----------



## Vayavaya (15 Jun 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Nos encontramos en el momento de la historia en el que mejor se vive. Y esto es un hecho irrefutable. Y no me refiero solo a occidente. En general, hoy en 2016, se vive mejor en todo el mundo que en 1616. En china, que es el país con mayor población del mundo, millones de personas han salido de la pobreza más absoluta.
> 
> Todavía queda mucho por hacer. Toda África, India, Brasil e incluso todavía muchas zonas de China donde hay enormes bolsas de pobreza. Y no solo pobreza. Otras cosas peores.
> 
> Pero en general, es un HECHO, que hoy el mundo esta mucho mejor que hace 500 años.





Yo pienso que es un hecho constatado que los habitantes de las civilizaciones más avanzadas caminan más desequilibrados cuánto más avanzada es su civilización. Y no acabo de comprender como es posible vivir mejor caminando más desequilibrado.
También tengo un amigo que muchas veces me ha explicado que en su familia son tan pobres que sólo tienen dinero.
Y por el senderillo de estas dos ideas, no se yo si no podría refutar lo "irrefutable".

Saludos y miles de gracias por el hilo.


----------



## frisch (15 Jun 2016)

Y seguimos con la saga del punto 3 del artículo 3 del Título preliminar de nuestra sacrosanta Constitución.

_La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección._

Esta vez toca a Podemos.

En un cartel contra la corrupción:

"No más corrupción", se traduce al vasco "Korrupzio Gehiagorekin" lo cual en vasco significa: "Con más corrupción"

¿Será que se gobierna desde Madrit? o quizás ¿Washington?

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...oblema-pp-podemos/00031465814197286783837.htm


_Edito:_ ¿Qué costará, ya que no hay militantes a los que consultar, enviar un email a la Academia de la Lengua Vasca - Euskaltzaindia- para preguntarles cómo traducir al vasco esto o aquello. Contestarían gratis et amore pero es más fácil dirigirse al amo Washington y a su Google Translator.

De aquellos polvos estos lodos.

(no quiero ni imaginarme cómo traduciría este dicho Google Translator).

¿fucking mud?


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- https://srsroccoreport.com/what-happens-when-the-big-money-moves-into-silver/

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Jun 2016)

Por 500 $ compras este arma de guerra en los USA tras 5 minutos de comprobar que no tienes antecedentes penales. La que usó el loco de la discoteca del otro día. Dicen que solo en los últimos 5 años se han vendido casi 2 millones de unidades.

Atentado en Orlando: Cuando comprar un rifle AR-15 es más rápido que llenar un carro de la compra | EL MUNDO

Para reflexionar.

Saludos


----------



## Dev-em (15 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Y seguimos con la saga del punto 3 del artículo 3 del Título preliminar de nuestra sacrosanta Constitución.
> 
> _La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección._
> 
> ...



Eso que atribuyes a Google también es síntoma de la procedencia de los afiliados y aparato de Podemos en las provincias vascas y en Navarra , ya que ideológicamente no están muy lejos de EH Bildu , pero su relación con el euskera y algún detallito de su pasado ( coqueteos con el PSOE - EE o con Izquierda unida o algún partido o corriente ideológica de su orbita ) les sitúan fuera de la coalición abertzale de izquierdas , y al final con los detalles como los del cartel , se notan .

Por otro lado será interesante ver los resultados de Podemos allí donde se presente EH BILDU , ver que influencia tiene la libertad de Arnaldo Otegi en los mismos.

Un Saludo.


----------



## kawalimit (15 Jun 2016)

La Fed pospone la subida de tipos y rebaja las previsiones de crecimiento - elEconomista.es

Estaba cantado... A ver como afecta a nuestros preciados MPs y a la economía en general...


----------



## prudente2 (15 Jun 2016)

*La economía matemática.*

.lata:.

La 'economía' mecanicista

Hugo Salinas Price

Nuestro mundo se acerca a un punto de inflexión financiera, que puede estar a pocos meses de distancia. Cuando lleguemos a ese punto de inflexión, las consecuencias destructivas del colapso financiero serán inmensas y en cuestión de unos cuántos días nuestro mundo cambiará mucho más de lo que podemos imaginarnos.

La sombra de la nueva realidad que se aproxima ya ésta sobre nosotros y podemos percibir una idea de lo que vendrá; esto nos permite hablar de nuestra civilización en tiempo pasado.

El profesor Joseph A. Tainter, de la Universidad de California, escribió un libro muy interesante con el título "El colapso de las sociedades complejas". En resumen, el mensaje del libro es que todas las sociedades tienen la costumbre de elevar la organización de todos sus asuntos hasta un nivel tal, que deja de resultar atractivo para sus miembros, vivir en ellas. Entonces comienzan a abandonar su sociedad original y buscan un lugar diferente para vivir; o, de lo contrario, se desaniman y se vuelven incapaces de defenderse de individuos incivilizados que invaden esa sociedad (véase el caso actual de Europa).

Sin lugar a dudas, la percepción de Tainter es correcta. En la mayoría de los lugares y de los aspectos, nuestro mundo actual está 'sobre organizado'. La gente que piensa las cosas con más profundidad está preocupada, se siente incómoda y busca un lugar para refugiarse de las cargas que imponen sus sociedades 'sobre organizadas' (el ejemplo más reciente en la Ciudad de México, las 'fotomultas'). Pero el problema es a dónde ir. Hay por ahí muchas islas muy tranquilas que se antojan para pasar unos días de vacaciones pero, ¿realmente alguien quiere vivir en 'Bali Hai'?

No obstante lo anterior, ésta no es la razón de fondo por la cual nuestro mundo enfrenta una situación tan grave. No es sólo cuestión de 'sobre organización' y demasiado gobierno. Un cambio espiritual de gran alcance se ha apoderado de la humanidad. Este cambio espiritual comenzó en el nacimiento de la Era de la Ciencia, en el siglo XVII, cuando el inglés Francis Bacon estableció las reglas necesarias para lograr éxito en la investigación del mundo físico, conocidas como el método científico.

El método científico implica experimentación controlada. El método científico proclama una verdad científica cuando se observa y se comprueba un resultado invariable en experimentos controlados. Por ejemplo: podemos afirmar científicamente que si ponemos a hervir un huevo de gallina en cualquier lugar que esté al nivel del mar, tendremos un huevo cocido al cabo de doce minutos.

El método científico logró un éxito tan grande, que ahora la humanidad puede enviar hombres a la Luna. De hecho, ese es el problema: las ciencias físicas han tenido tanto éxito, que ahora su metodología se utiliza en campos no susceptibles de analizarse de la misma forma. En concreto, nos referimos a la 'Economía' - la 'economía' tal como hoy se enseña en todas las universidades reconocidas del mundo.

La 'Economía' actual es hija de la Física, y se ve y camina y habla igual que su madre, la Física.

Para empezar, el concepto falaz central es: 'la Economía'.

En Física, cuando decimos 'el huevo de la gallina' sabemos exactamente a qué nos referimos. Sin embargo, cuando los economistas actuales hablan sobre 'la economía', resulta que cada uno tiene una interpretación diferente sobre lo que significa exactamente 'la economía'. Y desde ahí comienzan las falacias. De lo que estos 'economistas' hablan probablemente sea 'la actividad económica de un grupo de seres humanos que viven dentro de las fronteras del país X'. Y punto.

Sin embargo, ¿cómo definen la 'actividad económica' nuestros economistas? Los economistas dicen que actividad económica es una actividad que implica un intercambio de dinero, o quizás de crédito, y por lo tanto, por definición, la actividad económica tiene que expresarse en cifras de dinero. Así que todas las actividades y elecciones humanas que no involucran el uso de dinero, no interesan a estos 'economistas', ya que hablar de dinero necesariamente implica números y, al igual que en la Física, éstos son la esencia de la Economía actual.

¿Qué podemos decir acerca de una 'economía'? ¿Acaso podemos deducir algo acerca de los seres humanos, basados en los números? Utilizar números para analizar a un grupo nacional de seres humanos, con alguna esperanza de llegar a alguna verdad, es completamente inútil.

Los números pueden darnos una aproximación de lo que está sucediendo en un país pero, sin duda, solamente podremos obtener eso, una aproximación. Y nada más. Por ejemplo: México es un país con un gran número de personas pobres - tal vez la mayoría de la población. Los 'economistas' y sus amigos, los políticos, lamentan esta situación no deseable y prometen hacer 'algo' al respecto - 'algo' que invariablemente termina por llenar los bolsillos de los políticos con dinero extraído mediante impuestos. Sin embargo, a pesar de la gran cantidad de personas pobres en México, las encuestas internacionales han demostrado que la población mexicana es una de las poblaciones más felices del mundo. Así que vea usted, cómo los 'economistas' cuentan números, mientras que las encuestas han registrado lo que está en el corazón del pueblo mexicano. Y es imposible asignar un precio a la satisfacción del corazón.

A continuación, algunos términos de la verborrea de estos retoños de la Física, los economistas actuales, que intentan describir actividades humanas con términos propios de la Física:

Términos de temperatura, para medir el calor físico:
'La economía se está [calentando, sobrecalentando]'
'La economía está [enfriando, congelando]'
Términos de velocidad, para medir el movimiento físico:
'La economía se está [acelerando, desacelerando, frenando]'
'La velocidad del dinero en circulación'
Términos de masa, para medir objetos físicos:
"La economía está en [expansión, contracción]'
Términos de estado físico (gaseoso, líquido o sólido, en Física tradicional):
'La demanda de [bonos, acciones, materias primas] se ha evaporado'.
'El mercado de [bonos, acciones, materias primas] está en liquidación.'
'El dólar es una moneda sólida.'

Esta verborrea se desconecta por completo de cualquier realidad humana cuando las variables se reducen a simples números, como en la Física, y luego se combinan en funciones matemáticas para producir ecuaciones indescifrables.

Los economistas actuales aman las ecuaciones, adoran la simplicidad de la célebre fórmula: E=mc2.

Sin embargo, la realidad es que la actividad humana no funciona sobre la base de equiparar una cosa con otra; funciona eligiendo entre lo que es preferible y menos preferible. En otras palabras, no equiparando las cosas, sino diferenciándolas en cuanto a la satisfacción que ofrecen.

Los economistas actuales presumen las ecuaciones y sus derivados, las gráficas, en la cara de los novatos que no 'saben' economía; dicen tener conocimientos superiores y así se convierten en candidatos para ascender al reino de las altas finanzas y la banca central.

Las gráficas se han vuelto tan importantes para los economistas actuales, que en Europa han llegado a creer que éstas efectivamente reflejan alguna realidad; por lo tanto, si una gráfica muestra que las tasas de interés han disminuido hasta cero - pues ¿por qué no podría haber tasas inferiores a cero? Después de todo, en Física tenemos temperaturas por encima de cero y por debajo de cero, ¿por qué no también tasas de interés por debajo de cero, así como es lo habitual, por encima de cero? Los economistas ortodoxos conciben su labor como una rama de la Física, y por lo tanto se dedican a dirigir la sociedad para su propio bien, como buenos ingenieros. Así llegamos a la locura absoluta de la 'política de tasa de interés negativas', concepto tan absurdo como un hipotético reloj que caminara para atrás y midiera el tiempo 'en reversa'.

Uno de los elementos fundamentales de la economía actual es calcular la cifra que pretende medir la actividad de una nación. A este intento absurdo por definir, con un número determinado, la actividad de todos los seres humanos de un país, se le llama: 'determinar el PIB o Producto Interno Bruto".

La tontería del pseudo concepto de 'PIB' resulta muy evidente cuando vemos cómo los economistas ingleses decidieron arbitrariamente mejorar las cifras que presentan a los políticos y aumentaron el PIB, al incluir los ingresos las actividades anteriormente excluidas, como el narcotráfico y la prostitución. Lo siguiente que vamos a ver es cómo asignan precios a las tareas que realizan las amas de casa, tales como preparar la comida, barrer, tender la cama y hacer el amor con su marido; para eso tomarán el salario promedio de una cocinera, el salario promedio de una persona dedicada a limpieza y el precio promedio de contratar a una prostituta; sumarán todos los promedios y así determinarán cuál es el precio en números de la actividad que realiza un ama de casa. Este número lo pueden multiplicar por la cantidad de amas de casa del país y así obtener una cifra que se añada al PIB. ¿Por qué no?

El error de ignorar la Calidad y las preferencias que nacen cuando el ser humano compara las satisfacciones que le ofrecen diversos bienes o actividades, así como introducir la Cantidad en los asuntos humanos, siendo que ésta pertenece al ámbito de la Física, son errores que originan en la decadencia espiritual de la humanidad. En esencia, abandonar la Calidad es negar la existencia del espíritu humano, que es dónde nace la capacidad de valorar. Los economistas nos consideran a los seres humanos como simples máquinas que consumimos y producimos, y así nos tratan en sus fórmulas engañosas. Se ignoran las valoraciones o las preferencias de los seres humanos de carne y hueso, porque éstas no pueden expresarse con cifras.

Puesto que la economía actual sólo es una ciencia falsa que imita la metodología de la Física, la labor de los 'economistas' - en la Fed, en el BCE, y en todos los bancos centrales en el mundo - no es una labor 'científica', en absoluto; lo único que hacen es imponer a naciones enteras sus propios juicios de valor, mientras destruyen los mercados libres, que son verdaderamente impersonales.

La 'Nueva Escuela Austriaca de Economía', tal como la expone el profesor Antal Fekete en su página web, Professor Antal E. Fekete, es la verdadera Economía. Con base en el pensamiento original de Carl Menger, fundador de la Economía Austriaca, esta escuela evita rigurosamente el error de seguir la metodología de las ciencias físicas. Nuestros actuales 'economistas', imitando a la Física, usan Números, a diferencia de la 'Nueva Economía Austriaca', que se basa en los Principios de la Lógica. Lamentablemente, tanto los postulados de la 'Economía Austriaca' de Ludwig von Mises como los avances de la 'Nueva Economía Austriaca' de Fekete, están muy lejos ser bien vistos en los círculos académicos actuales.

La 'Economía' de hoy imita la metodología de la Física debido al enorme prestigio que esta ciencia ha acumulado durante los últimos cuatro siglos, y así conduce a la humanidad a un colapso económico, político y social que marcará el fin de una Era.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

Hola, kawalimit: Hombre, es que Yellen/FED no tenían otra opción... Imagínate el "terremoto" que hubiera causado hoy una subida de las tasas de interés. Lo digo, sobre todo, porque hay un MIEDO de COJONES a que el Brexit salga adelante... Si fuera así, va a haber una "buena" en todos los activos financieros...

Hace unos minutos, leía que el Banco de Japón está preparando medidas de "contingencia" por si triunfa el Brexit. Para aquellos que lo desconozcan, el Yen está considerada como divisa "refugio", de manera que sería previsible una gran demanda de la misma y con la consiguiente "escalada" del Yen contra el resto de las divisas más relevantes. Igualmente, la demanda de USD serían importantes y ya veremos si se podrían atender. Ya no digo lo que puede suceder con las Bolsas y los Bonos...

De momento, y era lo previsible, los MPs están subiendo y hace unos minutos el Oro a $1295,85 y la Plata a $17,545... así que vamos a esperar su evolución futura y a corto plazo parece que "pinta" bien.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Jun 2016)

prudente2 dijo:


> .lata:.
> 
> La 'economía' mecanicista
> 
> ...



Independientemente del debate Escuela Austriaca vs. la que se aplica de facto, el artículo está lleno de las verdades del barquero.

1. La sobreorganización tiene como consecuencia (al contrario de lo que pretende ésta) el fin de la organización por que ya no queda ni el apuntador para organizar porque éste, a su vez, será organizado, por otro, que a su vez será ... víctima de la organización.

Se organizan tornillos (por tamaños y utilización) pero no personas. Con esas hay que hablar.

2. El cientismo ha sido una lacra (por cierto, al igual que el Freudismo) por la sencilla razón de que han tratado de dar respuestas totales y absolutas a cuestiones que son de un ámbito que se les escapa. No todo problema humano se puede solucionar con una fórmula matemática o química (se puede, pero se crea un problema mayor, ejemplos sobran), ni todo el mundo se ha forjado matando a su padre para follar con su madre (obviamente).

3. _La realidad es que la actividad humana no funciona sobre la base de equiparar una cosa con otra; funciona eligiendo entre lo que es preferible y menos preferible._

Efectivamente, de ahí que el poder se rompe las meninges para influir en la decisión de qué es preferible y, poco a poco, la capacidad de elegir de la persona, mengua, y se reduce a escoger lo que es preferible para el poder.

Lo que no dice el artículo es que todo esto no es más que el producto de un ejercicio de poder. Luego no plantea el problema de verdad (en mi opinión).

Muchas gracias por enlazar el artículo.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: ¿"Ejercicio de poder"? Excelente frase y que de alguna manera enlaza con lo que estoy escribiendo para un lugar que ahora no viene a cuento y que no tiene nada que ver con el hilo ni con el foro. En él recuerdo un viejo artículo que leí hace años, quizás por el 2012, aunque no estoy muy seguro... A pesar de tu "tinte", su autor era o es de derechas y más bien hacia su "extremo", pero de una gran "lucidez"... Hablaba de la "prima de riesgo" y del "primo"... Obviamente, se refería a España, aunque lo hacía extensible a todos los que eran conocidos como PIGS...

Recordando, así por "encima", se preguntaba ¿Cuándo sube o baja la prima de riesgo? Pues, la respuesta parece "sencilla", ¿No? Cuando lo deciden los "mercados"... Bueno, eso dice la "teoría", ya que después sabemos -si tenemos interés en ello...- que previamente unas determinadas entidades se ponen de acuerdo sobre la "dirección" a seguir...

Hay que tener muy CLARO una cosa: Una vez generada una "deuda" estatal, comienza la especulación en torno a ella y se utilizan diferentes estrategias y tan viejas como el mundo: arrojar datos catastróficos, normalmente engañosos o "medias verdades" y sujetos a determinados "intereses", con el fin de infundir miedo y desazón entre la población... paso previo e indispensable para conseguir la "resignación"...

Y una vez la "deuda" ya está ASUMIDA, aunque NO EXISTA -y ¡Ojo! a esto...- en una "dimensión" concreta -la que nos "dicen"...- se aconseja pedir dinero prestado a determinadas instituciones que están gobernadas por unas "élites", ya sean el el BCE, el FMI, etc., con unos intereses tan bien "calculados" que NUNCA se podrán devolver, de manera que la "deuda" se convertirá en perpetúa...

¿Qué viene después? Ahogar a la ciudadanía con recortes e impuestos por todas partes y las "recetas" ya conocidas del Neoliberalismo (también de los "liberales"...): privatización de las entidades públicas del país. Comienzan las "amenazas" a los Gobiernos -que suelen ser copartícipes...-, para que se produzcan los OPORTUNOS recortes y privatizaciones... Eso SÍ, con la ayuda de la "espada de Damocles" consistente en recordar que si no se siguen esos "dictados", los "inversores" no comprarán nuestra "deuda"...

A continuación, prosiguen con el "plan" diseñado: colocar en determinados puestos clave a TRAIDORES que continúen con la venta del país y de su Soberanía...

Y a la que voy, y que también se preguntaba aquel magnífico articulista: Porqué tenemos que asumir una "deuda" sin saber de lo que nos están hablando y sin demostrar de forma transparente cuáles son los "números" REALES... ¿Alguien conoce alguna auditoria sobre lo que estoy comentando?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches: ¿"Ejercicio de poder"? Excelente frase y que de alguna manera enlaza con lo que estoy escribiendo para un lugar que ahora no viene a cuento y que no tiene nada que ver con el hilo ni con el foro. En él recuerdo un viejo artículo que leí hace años, quizás por el 2012 ...
> 
> .../...




Una explicación de la manipulación a la que estamos sometidos magistral.

Gracias.


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jun 2016)

EUOTE=prudente2;17028640].lata:.[/QUOTE]

Buen artículo.

En fin, que voy a decir. Que alguno piense porqué en las facultades de económicas no se da NADA de la Escuela Austriaca, salvo en algunas. Pero en la mayoría de universidades SOLO se da el catecismo Keynesianoy el Monetarista de Chicago, que son dos caras de la misma moneda. Y los manuales de Macro o el Blanchard o el Samuelson. Que se le va a hacer.

El sistema no quiere que los chavales escuchen nada de abolir los Bancos Centrales ni de tener una moneda como dios manda.

En cuanto a lo que dice el artículo, pues estoy de acuerdo. Pero tampoco convendría ser cerrados con el tema matemático. Yo creo, por lo menos es mi caso, que las matemáticas ayudan a comprender ciertas abstracciones del razonamiento económico que de otra maneras resultaría muy arduas de comprender. Depende de que estemos hablando también, pero por ejemplo analizar los modelos micro de los distintos tipos de mercados sin el rigor matemático sería un coñazo o de cuidado y además empleando el análisis matemático se observan ciertos trasfondos y conclusiones muy interesantes.

Esto en cuanto a teoría económica, si habláramos de econometría, sería otro rollo.

Pero vamos, coincido con el artículo en que lo principal es aplicar la lógica para desarrollar razonamientos económicos, que es una de las bases de la Praxeología Austríaca.

Yo simplemente creo que Praxeología y matemática-estadística están para complementarse, no para excluirse. Yo creo que por ahora esa complementación hace muy riguroso el estudio de la economía. Aunque también últimamente se está intentando explicar los fenómenos económicos empleándose la Teoría del Caos. Veremos en que queda, si es que lo vemos.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 01:49 ----------

Dejo esto.

¿Prohibir las puertas giratorias?


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Muy "curioso"...

- Scandal-ridden security giant G4S charged with guarding nationâ€™s cash at Royal Mint â€” RT UK

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 07:43 ----------

Por cierto, como ya avanzaba ayer por la noche: el Yen se está yendo a mínimos de 21 meses en relación al USD. Y también se está cumpliendo lo de la buena "pinta" para los MPs: el Oro a $1305,15 y la Plata a $17,770...

Saludos.


----------



## Bucanero (16 Jun 2016)

Muy buenas. No se si lo pusisteis antes pero lo pongo yo por si acaso. Es del gran Claudio Vargas en rankia.

Marea Baja - Rankia

Como siempre el nivel del hilo es máximo aunque últimamente me cuesta aportar y hasta seguir el hilo por el exceso de trabajo y pasión por la familia (La crianza jejeje..)

Y ahora unas informaciones variados.

https://periodismo-alternativo.com/...acebook-espia-tus-conversaciones-de-whatsapp/

El negocio de la mala salud | Periodismo Alternativo

Otro economista advierte que EEUU arrastrará al mundo a otra recesión | Periodismo Alternativo

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## meliflua (16 Jun 2016)

Buenos días a todos.

Hoy vuelvo a reflexionar sobre lo que he hecho a lo largo y ancho de mi recorrido por este foro.

LA DEUDA. Que ha ocurrido desde la crisis financiera del 2008? Pues ha ocurrido una única cosa, y además llevada a cabo de forma global por todos los HDLGP que dirigen nuestros designios. LA DEUDA MUNDIAL SE HA MULTIPLICADO POR 2 EN TAN SOLO 8 AÑOS.

Si se quiere tener un crecimiento sostenido y real, la única forma de crecer es el ahorro, ahorro que supone CAPITAL y renovación de los bienes industriales amortizados en el tiempo, cuando uno para crecer lo que hace es endeudarse, esto en el 99,9% de las veces lo que nos lleva es a la ruina.

Quienes hemos estado reduciendo nuestra deuda desde entonces. La mayoría de los empresarios y la mayoría de las familias. Pero mientras nosotros, a modo particular, nos hemos ido desapalancando, que han hecho nuestros gobiernos? Una orgía de bonos, de deuda, de gasto, de derroche.... con lo cual no solo no debemos menos, sino que debemos mucho más, seguimos siendo ESCLAVOS DE LA DEUDA. 

Basta ya de políticos que celebran con champan la colocación de billones de € en el mercado de deuda, como si deber más fuese un éxito, basta ya de derrochar nuestros impuestos en empresas afines y lobos, dedíquense a gobernar, a defender nuestros derechos y a NO MOLESTAR a los que queremos que nuestras vidas y las de nuestros hijos y nietos sea mejor.

Mi abuelo, E.P.D. tenía una máxima, si ganas 100 y gastas 101, malo, si ganas 100 ya gastas 99, vivirás bien toda tu vida. El ahorro y el capital son la base para un crecimiento y un futuro. Crecer a base de aumentar la deuda, como hacen nuestros políticos, lo único que nos va a traer es ruina, a ellos les da igual, pues no pagan con SU DINERO, SINO CON EL DINERO DE TODOS NUESTROS IMPUESTOS, y nos han convertido en ESCLAVOS DEL SISTEMA Y DEL PODER FINANCIERO. 
La Deuda implica POBREZA, más impuestos, menos productividad, menos ahorro y en definida CERRAR EL FUTURO A LOS CIUDADANOS.

Como se ha traducido esto en España? Lo primero que hizo el PP nada más llegar fue una SUBIDA MASIVA DE IMPUESTOS a límites jamás vistos, congelación de las pensiones, cambio en las condiciones de jubilación, menores sueldos........ todo en aras de SERVIR AL PODER FINANCIERO, A LA DEUDA QUE NOS ESCLAVIZA Y NOS ARRUINA CADA MINUTO, CADA HORA, CADA DÍA.....

EL AHORRO Y EL CAPITAL nos dan libertad, con mercados competitivos, y libres de sobre regulación y empresas favorecidas por los gobiernos de turnos, y Estados fuertes, que defiendan AL CIUDADANO es como alcanzaremos nuestra LIBERTAD y nuestro DESARROLLO.

Lo que pasa es que nuestros políticos son POPULISTAS, nos dicen lo que queremos oír, y luego hacen lo que les obligan los LOBBYS, para favorecerse estos y aquellos, dejando al CIUDADANO Y SUS DERECHOS en la estacada.

Dejen de gastar sin control, dejen de favorecer a los de siempre, gobiernen para que el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR sea realmente UN ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, DE FUTURO Y DE LIBERTAD para los que formamos los países. DEFIENDAN AL CIUDADANO.

SALUDOS.


----------



## racional (16 Jun 2016)

El oro esta subiendo por lo del BREXIT, pero no os emocioneis, no es el momento que esperan mucho donde definitivamente el oro subira, no porque aun estan pendiente que baje por debajo de $1000, y mucho más adelante el próximo superciclo que sera la verdadera subida, el problema es que hasta que suceda todo esto pueden pasar hasta 20 años, porque el oro no tiene prisa. Los paises que compran oro lo hacen porque saben que tarde o temprano el proximo superciclo llegara y les da igual cuando llegue, un pais se puede permitir esperar 20, 40 o 150 años sin problema.


----------



## TheRedHawk (16 Jun 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> *El sistema no quiere que los chavales escuchen nada de abolir los Bancos Centrales ni de tener una moneda como dios manda.*



En 2009 nació la tan ansiada respuesta, el azote de todo el residuo tóxico creado por el keynesianismo. Es el fin, con el paso de los años irán perdiendo fuelle, no hay vuelta atrás 

Aquí está, es la solución definitva, fruto del natural torrente llamado "mercado libre". Ha roto al fin su embalse

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 12:22 ----------




meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> SALUDOS.



Me ha gustado mucho tu entrada, meliflua.

El problema es que en el sistema acutal, el ahorro está penalizado duramente. Es más, en algunos rincones del mundo se DEBE PAGAR por tener dinero ahorrado (cosas del interés negativo) :XX:

La solución a esto, definitiva e irreversible, es el bitcoin.

*Con el permiso del forero BlueArrow, copio y pego la entrada con la que ha abierto su hilo de "porque no debes comprar bitcoin". Sencillamente sublime.*

_"No debes comprar bitcoin Porque, admitámoslo, no quieres ser rico. Ahora que tienes la oportunidad de tu vida para escapar te la carrera de la rata, la sola idea te horripila. Eso de dejar de ser un parado o un triste asalariado sujeto a los vaivenes y caprichos de los gobiernos y del mercado laboral es lo que menos quieres. Te han educado para ser un esclavo y emprender cualquier acción que te haga superar esa condición iría contra el programa de control mental que tienes instalado en el cerebro.

21 millones de bitcoins en total, cifra a la que casi llegaremos en la próxima década pero que no será alcanzada completamente hasta el siglo que viene. Por ahora somos 7.400 millones de personas, lo cual, si la población no creciese de aquí al momento en el que toda la masa monetaria haya sido completamente creada, nos da unos 0,00283783783784 bitcoins por persona en el planeta. ¿Para qué comprar ahora al menos 1 bitcoin y así, dentro de unos años, cuando triunfe, porque casi seguro que lo hará, ser millonario? Ahhh, tienes unos ahorrillos, pero para qué tirar el dinero, ¿verdad?, mejor gastártelo en tomar todos los días agua con sabor a calcetín usado en el Starbucks por 3 leuros, irte a Tailandia con la parienta a la playita, o pegarte unas vacaciones en Camboya para ir a ver Angkor Wat y sacarte muchas fotos que poder publicar en tu caralibro para dar envidia a tus amistades como hacen todos los millones de borregos que, como tú, pasan su vida sin aprovechar las grandes oportunidades que se presentan para salir del redil, para dejar de ser una oveja, para dejar de integrar ese 99% de esclavos que, desgraciadamente, son presa fácil del sistema y existen únicamente porque los de arriba todavía necesitan mano de obra (ya veremos cuando la robótica avance más).

Además, Bitcoin es malo porque con él puedes blanquear dinero, con él puedes evitar que el estado incaute tu capital, con él puedes irte a cualquier parte del planeta y no tener problemas para mover tus fondos, con él puedes evadir impuestos si lo deseas, con él puedes hacer todas esas cosas malas que el sistema te ha enseñado que sólo están reservadas para la élite, los políticos y los ricachones. Tú no quieres ser malo, tú quieres ser un buen esclavo obediente preocupado por el medio ambiente, por comer sano, por reciclar, por ser tolerante, por ser progresista, por ir a las manifestaciones para "luchar" por las causas justas levantando las manos en alto y agitándolas pacíficamente mientras soportas los golpes de porra y las pelotas de goma.

Para ti eso de ser un revolucionario es retwitear algo, vestirte de cierta manera, o repetir como un papagayo lo que diga la corriente progresista y políticamente correcta del momento.

Además, Bitcoin es antiecológico, ya lo habrás oído por ahí seguramente, porque las operaciones de minado consumen mucha energía, muchas veces más que lo que cuesta en sí la moneda... Joder, no dejan de decirlo en Menéame, esa gran página del progresismo, del buenismo y de lo políticamente correcto llena de comentarios de gente inteligente que aplica autocensura a cada cosa que dice y que no hace más que repetir los eslóganes progresistas del sistema... osea, que tendrá que ser verdad.

Además, Bitcoin no va a triunfar porque el sistema lo puede apagar cuando lo considere una amenaza dado que ellos tienen el control de Internet y muchos medios materiales a su disposición. Por lo tanto podrán, sin lugar a dudas, superar la capacidad de cómputo actual de la red Bitcoin, muy superior a la de todos los superordenadores del TOP 500 juntos y, así, tal vez, podrían falsificar la contabilidad de los últimos minutos, porque más que eso sería matemáticamente imposible, pero bueno, seguro que eso jodería la credibilidad de Bitcoin y lo hundiría. También podrían bloquear el tráfico de Bitcoin, poniéndose todos los países de acuerdo al unísono para coger desprevenidos a los desarrolladores y que no se dispusiera de una actualización del protocolo a tiempo, pasándose por el forro la neutralidad de la red y la legislación de varios países importantes que han declarado y reconocido a Bitcoin como moneda de pleno derecho. Y claro, después de un golpe así, simultáneo, internacional y que requiere el control del 100% del tráfico y del enrutado de Internet (que ahora mismo es imposible de obtener), cuando en menos de 24h haya una nueva versión de Bitcoin que se salte ese capado, ya la gente no volverá a confiar en él.

Por otra parte, Bitcoin no es como el oro, porque no es material, es sólo una especie de acreditación de que una dirección/monedero/clave contiene una cantidad monetaria, por lo tanto, es puro aire, humo, no es nada, sólo bits, por eso es mejor que te quedes con los bits de los bancos, porque esos están respaldados por una cantidad menor de ordenadores que mantienen ese saldo, por una cantidad menor de soportes de almacenamiento que guardan una copia de seguridad en la que consta que tú tienes una cuenta con tal o cual cantidad y, además, porque esos bits del banco, para tu tranquilidad, están sujetos a la voluntad y escrutinio del gobierno, que sabe en todo momento la cantidad que tienes, de dónde viene, a dónde la mueves, en qué te la gastas y, si es necesario, te la puede retener o incautar por tu bien.

Por eso, amigo mío, no compres Bitcoin, la verdad es que no necesitamos que lo hagas, acabarás usándolo de todas formas pero tú no tienes por qué ser parte de la nueva élite comprando ahora, eso déjaselo a otros para que así, cuando pasen unos años, puedas tener a alguien de quien quejarte, alguien a quien culpar de tu desgracia y de tu condición de esclavo, alguien a quien poder llamar "La Nueva Casta", alguien de quien poder cagarte en sus muertos y acusar de cometer fraude fiscal, alguien a quien poder señalar para exigir al estado que aplique una presión fiscal draconiana, que confisque sus riquezas y las reparta entre los pobres (esas mismas riquezas que tú rechazaste adquirir cuando tuviste la oportunidad).

Pero no te preocupes, que ya no estaremos en este país"_

Un saludo,


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jun 2016)

meliflua dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Hoy vuelvo a reflexionar sobre lo que he hecho a lo largo y ancho de mi recorrido por este foro.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Si señor! No podría haberlo dicho usted mejor.

Estos GHDLGP no hacen más que endeudarnos a nosotros, dándonos el "pienso".

A lo mejor, en lo que disiento con usted es en la forma de estado. Gran parte de la deuda se ha ido a financiar un mastodóntico estado del "bienestar". Yo estoy más a favor de un estado mínimo asistencial.

Pero por los demás, chapó.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 12:40 ----------

Buenísima entrada TheRedHawk :Aplauso:


----------



## oinoko (16 Jun 2016)

racional dijo:


> El oro esta subiendo por lo del BREXIT, pero no os emocioneis, no es el momento que esperan mucho donde definitivamente el oro subira, no porque aun estan pendiente que baje por debajo de $1000, y mucho más adelante el próximo superciclo que sera la verdadera subida, el problema es que hasta que suceda todo esto pueden pasar hasta 20 años, porque el oro no tiene prisa. Los paises que compran oro lo hacen porque saben que tarde o temprano el proximo superciclo llegara y les da igual cuando llegue, un pais se puede permitir esperar 20, 40 o 150 años sin problema.



Y lo a gusto que duermo, que?
¡¡Eso no tiene precio!!


----------



## MementoMori (16 Jun 2016)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> En 2009 nació la tan ansiada respuesta... bitcoin esto y lo otro...



Ya sabemso que existe bitcoin y además tiene su hilo propio. Por favor, respeta el tema de este hilo que es para los interesados en el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# meliflua: Excelente comentario y donde de forma totalmente ajena a "ideologías" nos dices qué ha sucedido en nuestro país en los últimos años, especialmente desde que gobierna el PP... Vamos, es que yo NUNCA he pagado más impuestos que desde que éstos "pollos" accedieron al Poder y como yo la mayoría... que puede pagar y NO pertenece a ese exclusivo "club" que tienen y NO pagan. Eso es así, independientemente de los "colores" que puedan "gustar".

De todas formas, meliflua, el "modelo" socio-económico que favorecía a la "hormiga" está roto y tú lo sabes tan bien como yo y también aquellos que tienen ALGO o MUCHO, fuera de la "palabrería" gratuita. Por ejemplo, el ahorro conservador está totalmente CERCENADO e invita a dejarlo de lado... pero claro este tipo de "inversor" NO quiere los riesgos que le propician el Casino en que se han convertido los mercados financieros. ¿Qué hacer? Ahorrar lo menos posible y dedicar el dinero a adquirir aquello que nos pueda hacer la vida más fácil o "meterlo" en activos "refugio" como pueden ser los MPs., pero claro hay algo que se conoce como la tolerancia al riesgo y también la adecuada diversificación... sabiendo que en ésta han cambiado las "reglas de juego" y hay que ser tremendamente selectivo en lo que hacemos.

Por lo demás, meliflua, espero que tus problemas personales (familia, etc.) se vayan solucionando o cuanto menos no vayan a más. Suerte, amigo.

# racional: El Oro está subiendo por la coyuntura actual y es que el Brexit es más importante de lo que parece... Luego, tenemos también la reciente decisión de la FED de no subir las tasas de interés. ¿Qué sucederá después del Brexit? Pues, dependerá del resultado del mismo y también de la asignación de activos que efectúen los que de VERDAD mueven la "pasta"... De todas formas, los que andamos por aquí -como puede ser mi caso- ATESORAMOS MPs desde hace años y nos "cubren" en situaciones como la actual. Dicho de otra manera: Conozco el PROBLEMA y trabajo en las posibles SOLUCIONES a nivel personal, por tanto muevo mi dinero, no el suyo, ni el del vecino, ni el de las distintas administraciones del Estado... Aún me queda ese espacio de LIBERTAD personal y seguiré aprovechándolo mientras sea posible.

# MementoMori: Efectivamente, agradeceré que los "fans" del BitCoin lo traten en los numerosos hilos que se han abierto sobre el mismo en el foro. Es sabido que NO me gusta, pero tampoco tengo NADA contra él y después cada cual es muy libre de dedicar su dinero a lo que crea más conveniente, pero respetemos los distintos "espacios" y éste hilo se ha creado con un determinado título, aunque podamos tratar otros temas (ver post nº 1). Ahora mismo, en el foro, hay pocos lugares donde de forma intermitente se coloque información "metalera" y, además, la mayoría de los "metaleros" suelen ser contrarios a las monedas "virtuales" y no se pasan por los hilos que tratan sobre las mismas para dar la "vara"...

Y dejo esto de Charles Biderman... Cuando me dedicaba a los mercados era un analista que seguía mucho y, realmente, quien me animo a entrar en las pautas estacionales...

- Charles Biderman: NIRP Disaster Soon - ValueWalk

Saludos.


----------



## SOY (16 Jun 2016)

El oro ha superado los 1315$ por onza. Se están empezando abrir grietas en la presa...
.
.
.
.
.
.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2016 at 17:42 ----------

No se si habrá salido ya por aquí pero el amigo Fekete dice que tiene un método para doblar tu dinero, anualmente, apostando al oro. Dice que permanezcamos conectados porque hará nuevas revelaciones en breve...

http://www.professorfekete.com/articles/AEFProfFeketeInterviewWithGuillermoBarba.pdf
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## amador (16 Jun 2016)

Recientemente el conforero prudente2 puso un post muy interesante sobre el método científico y las matemáticas aplicado a la economía.

Pues bien, esto de los superciclos, aunque interesante, me suena a eso ...

Nadie puede predecir lo que va a pasar en base a una serie histórica que no obedece a variables físicas, sino que tiene mucho de humano.

¿Cómo era eso de que el simple aleteo de una mariposa al otro lado del mundo puede cambiarlo todo ?

Saludos



racional dijo:


> El oro esta subiendo por lo del BREXIT, pero no os emocioneis, no es el momento que esperan mucho donde definitivamente el oro subira, no porque aun estan pendiente que baje por debajo de $1000, y mucho más adelante el próximo superciclo que sera la verdadera subida, el problema es que hasta que suceda todo esto pueden pasar hasta 20 años, porque el oro no tiene prisa. Los paises que compran oro lo hacen porque saben que tarde o temprano el proximo superciclo llegara y les da igual cuando llegue, un pais se puede permitir esperar 20, 40 o 150 años sin problema.


----------



## Kovaliov (16 Jun 2016)

La mejor 

Enviado desde mi MI 3W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 8cilindros (16 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> Recientemente el conforero prudente2 puso un post muy interesante sobre el método científico y las matemáticas aplicado a la economía.
> 
> Pues bien, esto de los superciclos, aunque interesante, me suena a eso ...
> 
> ...



El efecto mariposa y la teoría del caos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2016)

# amador: No sé el conocimiento que puedas tener sobre los Ciclos económicos, pero haberlos haylos en series históricas y ya sabes que yo me dedico a este tema... Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que estuviéramos en los últimos "estertores" de nuestra civilización o forma de vida y entonces para qué tendríamos que tener en cuenta el "pasado"... pero, de momento, los Ciclos económicos siguen siendo válidos.

Y la Teoría del Caos es una cosa y el "Efecto Mariposa" es el ejemplo que se utiliza para ilustrar dicha "teoría"... En cambio, si nos referimos al "Efecto Dominó", ya hablamos de otra cosa y... más contrastable.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto de Charles Biderman... Cuando me dedicaba a los mercados era un analista que seguía mucho y, realmente, quien me animo a entrar en las pautas estacionales...
> 
> - Charles Biderman: NIRP Disaster Soon - ValueWalk
> 
> Saludos.



Muy interesante la entrevista. Hay sensatez.

Me qudo con la respuesta a una de las preguntas.

*So what should be done to revive the economy?
*

What we really need is the politics of hope: Let’s figure out how to make it easier to start a business. Let’s remove anti-competitive rules and restrictions. Let’s have communities get together and look at how can we help this economy. Unless we do that, the economy is going down the toilette. I’m not advocating sweatshops. I say: make it easier for people to start something new. Growth occurs only when more new happens than existing shuts down. Right now it’s the opposite. There are more businesses shutting down than starting up in the western world. For example, 80% of Greek businesses say they wish that they could leave Greece.


Es curioso porque en Francia los "emprendedores" (fulano que quiere montar el negocio a su talla, es decir pequeño) se queja de lo mismo, las trabas. ¡Ni qué decir en España! Es como si el Estado (cada cual el suyo) o el monstruo Bruselino se obcecaran en dificultar la creación de negocios, empresas y favorecer así a las megaempresas por no decir oligopolios.

No es cierto que una pequeña empresa de ámbito local no pueda ofrecer calidad a un precio razonable y asumible por el consumidor.

Hoy en día, resulta que las megaempresas, venden bazofia, que dura el canto de un duro. Ésa es la verdad.

¿Qué cuesta más, un par de zapatos a 10 € que duran 6 meses o un par de zapatos que cuestan 30 € y duran 5 años?


----------



## amador (16 Jun 2016)

Muy poco #fernandojcg la verdad.

Pero por lo poco que he leído siempre hablan de los ciclos largos como X años +/- 2 o 3 años.

Claro, eso aporta una información de baja calidad estadísticamente. No puedes acertar eso que se llama "timing". Y esa variabilidad de +/- 2 o 3 años depende de tantísimas cosas de origen humano que no se puede controlar.

Me refería un poco a eso, en relación a lo que comentaba #racional de que hasta el 2020 no volvería a subir el oro y bla, bla, bla. 

Vamos que es difícil saber si subirá el 2017 o el 2023. O sea, poca información.

Por lo demás yo soy de la filosofía que siempre comentáis de valor refugio. Y si baja algo por debajo de 1000$, pues me la suda tener unas pérdidas latentes del 10 o 15%. Duermo tranquilo como se suele decir.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> # amador: No sé el conocimiento que puedas tener sobre los Ciclos económicos, pero haberlos haylos en series históricas y ya sabes que yo me dedico a este tema... Otra cosa, muy distinta, es que estuviéramos en los últimos "estertores" de nuestra civilización o forma de vida y entonces para qué tendríamos que tener en cuenta el "pasado"... pero, de momento, los Ciclos económicos siguen siendo válidos.
> 
> Y la Teoría del Caos es una cosa y el "Efecto Mariposa" es el ejemplo que se utiliza para ilustrar dicha "teoría"... En cambio, si nos referimos al "Efecto Dominó", ya hablamos de otra cosa y... más contrastable.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Jun 2016)

*theredhawk* aquí siempre se comentan cosillas sobre BTC, unos lo apoyan, otros no. Yo no puedo decir en un foro que la gente compre BTC, pues no deja de ser un experimento, y admito que tengo unos cuantos desde hace tiempo, sin embargo, de momento es lo que es. Un reserva de valor que tiene unas ventajas sobre el oro, y unos inconvenientes.


Y para mi, algo importante es la escalabilidad de la moneda, cuando vea que esta puede igualar a VISA, o paypal en velocidad y cantidad de transacciones, pues chapeau. Habrá casi cerrado el circulo, y digo casi, pues esto ha de ir ligado a unas tasas iguales o menores a las de las propias credit card. 

La gran ventaja, pues el anonimato, sin duda, y su seguridad claro.

Sin embargo, como ya sabes, el oro es producto de viejos, no es moderno, no es fácil ni rápido de mover, o convertir en liquidez, es poco divisible...pero ahí lo tienes, después de 4000 años no se ha despeinado ante ninguna civilización. 

¿podrá BTC hacer eso, al tiempo que nos libera de la opresión de los estados?...ojalá, pero ha de lograr lo que te dije anteriormente, el resto vendrá solo.

Para una persona promedio de 50 años, es más sencillo meter 3 soberanos en el bolsillo que 1 BTC en un wallet, no es que lo diga yo, es la estadística quién lo demuestra. Si en 20 años esto se invierte, y la media poblacional se maneja a la perfección con todos los tipos de wallets que hay, pues el tomate ya será imparable. Y doy por echo que así será viendo la evolución que llevamos.

Ahora mismo toca euforia en BTC, al igual que parece que sucede con el oro. Parece que el FIAT pierde atractivo por momentos, pero bueno, nada que no se haya advertido por aquí hace tiempo.

Que conste que pienso que esto del brexit es un momento puntual, como lo fue los de los PIIGS, lo de Grecia, lo de la invasión de Crimea, lo de Brasil, Venezuela...modas que burbujean tan rápido como se olvidan.

Que no os tomen el pelo, la economía, como la política es todo boquilla...por mucho que los economistas pretendan convertirla en una ciencia tan honorable como la física.

Aquí el mas charlatán se lleva el gato al agua, y esto es así por que al ser humano le encantan las comedias...incluso las dramáticas. 

Así que el espectáculo ha de continuar. El oro no va a volar tan fácilmente, y creo que el BTC tampoco, suelo equivocarme, pero apostaría por una salida en falso de ambos. ¡ojo!, que no digo que no vayan a volar, que así lo espero, pero creo que aun no.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## frisch (16 Jun 2016)

Bueno, no quiero ensuciar el hilo con comentarios de hola y gracias pero lo que acabas de escribir (reflexionar) paketazo va a misa. Gracias.


----------



## MementoMori (16 Jun 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> La gran ventaja, pues el anonimato, sin duda, y su seguridad claro.



Un soberano pasa de una mano a otra y la transacción se ha completado. En cambio un bitcoin, antes de cambiar de manos, ha de recibir la aprobación (hash en el blockchain) de una casta de "mineros" que monopolizan el poder de cálculo y se quedan con su parte. Esta casta tiene tendencia a engordar (expulsar a los mineros más pequeños). No hace falta ser adivino para saber como va a terminar el experimento.

Yo no es que sea chapado a la antigua (que o soy), es que creo que un refugio de valor no es tal si depende de parásitos intermediarios.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# MementoMori: Totalmente de acuerdo con Vd., pero tampoco he dedicado tiempo a estudiar el tema del BitCoin, básicamente porque es un "producto" que me crea una profunda DESCONFIANZA y yo soy más de "pájaro en mano"... Posiblemente, y seguro que es así, uno esté chapado a la "antigua", pero es lo que me convence y con eso ya tengo suficiente.

# paketazo: Curiosa la "vuelta" observada en el Oro... SÍ, posiblemente, tengas razón y esto vaya a llevar su tiempo, pero vamos tampoco nada que no se haya comentado por aquí y TODO al final se reduce -valga la redundancia- a una simple cuestión de tiempo... que será más largo o más corto, ni más ni menos. Los MPs, tal y como está todo, son una "apuesta" SEGURA si esto acaba deteriorándose cada vez más y que es lo más previsible. NO, paketazo, no estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que comentas sobre el Brexit y entiendo que si éste triunfa va a tener efectos muy duros y no sólo en el corto plazo... Además, abriría una brecha en la UE y el posible "Efecto Dominó" -aquí no hace falta que aletee ninguna "mariposa"...-. Por los contactos que yo tengo a nivel de gente que se mueve en la industria inversora, y no me refiero a la de nuestro país, existe auténtica preocupación y algo más...

# amador: Yo no haría mucho caso a racional, que de Economía sabe lo que sabe... En relación al Oro, él se mueve en base a unos gráficos de largo plazo que "interpreta" a su manera, vamos de forma muy básica y sin tener en cuenta las variables de todo tipo que se produjeron en momentos puntuales, ya sean monetarios, económicos, financieros, bélicos, etc., etc.

Vamos a ver, amador, lo de los Ciclos económicos es de "básica" en Economía, y con ello NO te estoy diciendo que tengas obligación de conocerlos, ni mucho menos... pero si andamos por aquí es para explicar aquello que algunos podemos saber y otros desconocen... ¿No?

En principio, amador, ya los reconocerás cuando te diga que son períodos que se repiten una vez y otra también... Son fases de recesión y de prosperidad, cuyos efectos se sienten en todo un país, zona geográfica y, en ocasiones, mundialmente. Las fases características en los ciclos económicos son: auge, contracción, recesión, depresión, recuperación y expansión.

Uno de los rasgos en los que yo me fijo más para analizar un ciclo económico "moderno" es el relativo al Desempleo y fíjate en esas variantes que te planteo del mismo: Desempleo como tal, Desempleo Friccional, Desempleo Estructural, Desempleo Cíclico, Índice de Desempleo, Trabajadores desalentados, Índice Natural de Desempleo, Costes de Desempleo y los Costes No Económicos del Desempleo... Ya ves que es más "complejo" de lo que parece a simple vista.

Ahora bien, si ya quieres saber sobre los llamados Ciclos económicos "LARGOS", ya hablamos de algo diferente y sumamente complicado de estudiar. Quizás, sean Claudio Vargas y yo mismo quienes más hayamos escrito sobre esto, al menos en los medios que yo suelo leer en España. Y en el extranjero, sobre todo en USA, es algo bastante más común.

Tienes muchos, pero el más popular es el de Kondratiev...

Y, efectivamente, el Oro se ha de ver de la misma manera que como lo ves tú, amador.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2016)

Interesante...

- Will Brexit Give The US Negative Interest Rates? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: En ocasiones hemos tratado este tema por el hilo y al que se suele prestar muy poca atención y mientras el tiempo va pasando... Es curioso como este tema se "evita" desde todos los estamentos de Poder y máxime si consideramos la GRAVEDAD que lleva implícito...

- Hacia el fin del crecimiento mundial. Blogs de Gráfico de la Semana

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 07:19 ----------

Edito: # paketazo: En Economía hay cosas que NO cambian, como por ejemplo lo que ahora voy a enlazar, aunque en el caso de Venezuela NO creo que se llegará a la situación de la República de Weimar y son otros tiempos, pero evidentemente algo pasará antes y, probablemente, nada "bueno"...

- The Trajectory of Venezuelan Hyperinflation Looks Frighteningly Familiar... | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Jun 2016)

Impactante. Son 13 minutos de vídeo pero os aseguro que merece la pena.

¡¡ Yolanda García profesora interina desesperada, angustiada y destrozada !! - YouTube

Es el alegato de una maestra en paro sobre un caso real: el suyo.


----------



## SOY (17 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Impactante. ....



Propaganda/spam podemita.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: Buen aporte, pero realmente INDIGNANTE la situación vivida por esta mujer y una muestra de la VIOLENCIA generada impunemente por el Sistema y a la que me refería hace poco... Ese caso, que es SANGRANTE, es uno más de los que yo personalmente conozco, pero hay miles o millones de personas que se encuentran en esa situación en este país.

Gracias por el aporte y lo dejo aquí, ya que noto que me hierve la sangre y es cuando exploto escribiendo aquello que "ofende" a... SÍ, mejor lo dejo.

Un abrazo, amigo.

Edito: Qué COÑO de "propaganda"... Pisa la calle, "hombre", y déjate de "coloridos"...


----------



## SOY (17 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Buen aporte, pero realmente INDIGNANTE la situación vivida por esta mujer y una muestra de la VIOLENCIA generada impunemente por el Sistema y a la que me refería hace poco... Ese caso, que es SANGRANTE, es uno más de los que yo personalmente conozco, pero hay miles o millones de personas que se encuentran en esa situación en este país.
> 
> Gracias por el aporte y lo dejo aquí, ya que noto que me hierve la sangre y es cuando exploto escribiendo aquello que "ofende" a... SÍ, mejor lo dejo.
> 
> ...



Es mi opinión. Y con tus coacciones veladas no vas a conseguir que cambie de opinión. Te veo violento y a la vez haciéndote el ingenuo sufridor (que seguro no ha soltado un duro para ayudarla), como si fuera la primera vez que alguien utiliza el sufrimiento de la gente para fines políticos (como creo que es el caso del vídeo en cuestión), apuesto a que tú también eres votante de Podemos (por tu ganas de cerrarme la boca como si tuvieras el monopolio de la sensibilidad social), como Yolanda García (la mujer que sale en el vídeo diciendo que a ella no le hablen de Venezuela, que es lo mismo que decir: "votar a Podemos, coño!"). A lo mejor me equivoco y en realidad es un vídeo de buena fe (que parece lo que no es por la fecha en la que sale, la viralización instantanea en todos los medios, y la casualidad de que esta señora estuvo en la Tuerka, entre otras casualidades), pero déjame tener mi opinión y no seas un fascista.

[YOUTUBE]vv8b6WZIGd4[/YOUTUBE]

¿Me tengo que creer que esta mujer no tiene interés de entrar en política?

Elecciones Locales 2015

Segun esto fue como 1ª en la lista de Equo por Navalcarnero en las elecciones de 2015
Y parece ser que no consiguio el puestecito

Tambien parece ser que se presentó con otro partido como numero 3 por la comunidad de Madrid

Candidatos de Madrid - Lista de Candidatos en Madrid, España

Usuario:Asqueladd/Anexo:Candidaturas presentadas para las elecciones al Congreso de los Diputados de 2015 por Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sin mucho exito tampoco.
Parece que sigue intentando conseguir un puesto de politica 

X La Izquierda - Yolanda García Rebolloso

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/784818-pequeno-csi-a-profesora-youtuber-indignada-4-titulos.html
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## oinoko (17 Jun 2016)

No sé lo que ocurrirá el 23 de Junio con el Brexit, aunque algunas encuestas dan por ganador al Brexit, recuerdo que también decían que ganarían los partidarios de la independencia de Escocia y al final la gente, aunque por muy poco, decidieron que "mas vale malo conocido", y se quedaron como estaban. 

Lo que sí veo es un pánico generalizado y es interesante ver como varía la cotización de los MP en un paralelo perfecto a cómo evolucionan las encuestas sobre el Brexit. Parece evidente es que los MP siguen funcionando como valor refugio, y que aunque al final esta horda de pictos, sajones y normandos acaben quedandose en la UE y temporalmente todo vuelva a la normalidad, cuando al final todo reviente, que reventará, los MP's funcionarán como siempre han funcionado. 


Cambiando de tema, hace unos días leia un articulo sobre el "El mago de Oz", libro o peli da igual (a diferencia de la mayoría de las pelis, en este caso la peli es casi tan buena como el libro). El cuento se escribió en 1900, la peli en 1939. Dicen que el cuento es una alegoría entre quienes peleaban en aquella epoca por vincular la moneda al patrón oro y quienes no, por eso la protagonista inicia su camino hacia el mundo de Oz (onza) siguiendo el camino de "baldosas amarillas". 

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Jun 2016)

SOY dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ¿Me tengo que creer que esta mujer no tiene interés de entrar en política?
> 
> .../...



He tomado el tiempo de ver el vídeo que enlazas y algunos más que hay por ahí y esta mujer, en ellos, habla, y muy bien, porque conoce el tema a fondo y en primera persona, del desaguisado que es la situación de los profesores sin plaza fija. No he visto ningún acto electoral.

Que ella se presente a las elecciones sucesivamente por diferentes partidos (todos de la misma órbita) no es óbice para pensar que lo que quiere es un sueldo de político a toda costa. Puede ser que:

1. Está harta de cómo mandan los políticos en su ámbito profesional y quiere entrar en política para cambiar las cosas.

2. Admite que ya no puede ejercer más su profesión, la que ha ejercido durante 20 años, debido a las trabas administrativas. Decide entrar en política ya que tiene la mala costumbre de comer todos los días, pagar el colegio de sus dos hijos, la luz, la hipoteca y un sinfín más de malas costumbres o prácticas.

3. O puede ser que sea un verdadero tiburón que trabaja para los servicios de inteligencia del camarada Maduro y tiene una villa frente al mar en Isla Margarita a donde va disfrazada de lagarterana para que no la reconozcan.

Todo esto puede ser y más.

Puestos a decir lo que a mi me parece, yo creo que la historia que cuenta esta mujer es verídica y, en cualquier caso, estoy seguro que casos como los de esta mujer hay miles o cientos de miles. Eso es lo importante, bueno, por lo menos para mi.

Un saludo


----------



## 8cilindros (17 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Impactante. Son 13 minutos de vídeo pero os aseguro que merece la pena.
> 
> ¡¡ Yolanda García profesora interina desesperada, angustiada y destrozada !! - YouTube
> 
> Es el alegato de una maestra en paro sobre un caso real: el suyo.



Vamos a ver.

Esa señora, dice que tiene tres carreras y las tres serán algo relacionado con magisterio. Es lo típico de quien hoy, en pleno siglo 21 estudia filología y luego se que diciendo,_ "maldito capitalismo, tengo una carrera, sé inglés y tengo que exiliarme a otro país porque aquí no me dan trabajo"_.

Estamos hablando de gente que EXIGE que, por el simple hecho de tener una carrera se le tenga que dar un trabajo. Hoy en día de filologo, si encuentras un trabajo, será con un bajo salario, debido a la BAJA PRODUCTIVIDAD del puesto, pues hoy en día la gente NO DEMANDA FILÓLOGOS. Hoy en día lo que se necesita son ingenieros, médicos, químicos, etc., etc.

Es lo mismo que digo siempre. El estado de "bienestar" ha creado una masa de gente INFANTILIZADA que EXIGE a la "sociedad" todos los derechos del mundo sin ningún deber. Y digo lo que digo siempre: para consumir, antes hay que PRODUCIR.

La función del cualquier sistema económico que se precie, incluido el centralmente planificado como el que había en la URSS, tiene que responder obligatoriamente a esta pregunta: "¿Qué problemas hay en la sociedad?". Para luego responder:_ "¿Cómo solucionamos esos problemas?"
_.

Es obvio, que hoy no se demanda puestos de filólogo a mansalva. Se demandan profesores de, a lo mejor, educación primaría, pero desde luego si hay MILES de graduados o licenciados en magisterio debido a lo sencillo de la carrera, que luego no esperen cobrar un salario demasiado alto.

La necesidad de educar a los hijos es un problema que tiene la gente y un profesor/a una solución a ese problema.* Pero debido a la ley de la utilidad marginal decreciente, si a ese problema se le aplica la solución en cantidades demasiado altas, ESA SOLUCIÓN TERMINA TORNANDO EN PROBLEMA*. Es el típico ejemplo del sediento en el desierto y los vasos de agua. Al principio, primer vaso de agua le produce una gran satisfacción, el segundo también, y el tercero también pero menos. El décimo vaso de agua ni le satisface ni le hace mal. Pero ya el vigesimo vaso de agua, lo aborrece pues el sediento termina _"engüachinado"_.

En fín, lo de siempre. Esa señora lo que está pidiendo, es su _paguica_ correspondiente.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2016 at 17:34 ----------




SOY dijo:


> Es mi opinión. Y con tus coacciones veladas no vas a conseguir que cambie de opinión. Te veo violento y a la vez haciéndote el ingenuo sufridor (que seguro no ha soltado un duro para ayudarla), como si fuera la primera vez que alguien utiliza el sufrimiento de la gente para fines políticos (como creo que es el caso del vídeo en cuestión), apuesto a que tú también eres votante de Podemos (por tu ganas de cerrarme la boca como si tuvieras el monopolio de la sensibilidad social), como Yolanda García (la mujer que sale en el vídeo diciendo que a ella no le hablen de Venezuela, que es lo mismo que decir: "votar a Podemos, coño!"). A lo mejor me equivoco y en realidad es un vídeo de buena fe (que parece lo que no es por la fecha en la que sale, la viralización instantanea en todos los medios, y la casualidad de que esta señora estuvo en la Tuerka, entre otras casualidades), pero déjame tener mi opinión y no seas un fascista.



Soy, tienes que comprender que este ES EL HILO DEL CONFORERO FERNANDOJCG, es SU hilo, y cualquiera que se atreva a salirse del pensamiento único del hilo es inmediatamente purgado como hizo conmigo deseándome la muerte.

El tal Fernando escribe, como bien dices, de manera violenta, agresiva y despectiva hacia el que tiene una opinión diferente. Es lo que tiene la soberbia del socialismo (sea de izquierdas o de derechas). 

Y todo esto a pesar de que es un hilo que va sobre el precio del oro. Pero ya que se puede hablar de un poco de todo, miscelánea, pues digo yo que tendrán cabida opiniones diferentes de las del confrorero Fernandojcg...


----------



## frisch (17 Jun 2016)

A 8cilindros.

Está claro que esto no tiene solución porque como dicen los franceses "cada uno ve mediodía en la puerta de su casa" y no hay nada que hacer porque no hay suficientes mediodías para tantas personas.

Sin embargo hay datos comprobables que claman al cielo.

¿No es cierto que sí hay masas ingentes de dinero para salvar a los bancos y no hay masas ingentes de dinero para salvar a las personas, no necesariamente repartiendo paguitas o maduritos pero sí remediando las situaciones de urgencia de muchas personas de buena fe que de la noche a la mañana (2008-2012) se encuentran absolutamente desvalidas?

¿No es cierto que los sueldos estratoféricos de los banqueros han seguido siendo estratoféricos incluso cuando sus propios bancos estaban en bancarrota?

¿Por qué se considera catástrofe unas lluvias torrenciales que arrasan una región y no se considera catástrofe que millones de personas en el mundo occidental de la noche a la mañana (2008-2012) hagan cola para recibir un kilo de arroz, uno de azúcar y unos litros de leche?

Yo respeto y trato de entender opiniones como la tuya porque de todo se aprende y desde luego, si me pusieran al frente del Ministerio de Economía, seguro que la liaría muy gorda - para mal - pero creo que los que tenéis las ideas que tú defiendes os equivocáis de enemigo, culpable o responsable.

Va a resultar que ahora la culpa es del filológo. Pues, fíjate (para que veas que lo del mediodía a la puerta de su casa es verdad) yo creo que en España faltan filológos y lingüistas o mejor dicho, falta la necesidad de tener filólogos y lingüistas porque estos nos enseñan la importancia de las palabras y evitan que las personas acaben por comunicarse con emoticones y majaderías y que cuando utilizan palabras no se sabe si son palabras o jeroglíficos y todo ello "totum revolutum" tiene como consecuencia que cada vez las personas son (somos) más imbéciles (por ser educado) lo cual es posible que no sea un efecto colateral sino un objetivo.

Corto aquí la conversación por respeto al hilo. Ya sabes que yo no voto por lo que te dejo gustosamente el minuto de oro del final.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## 8cilindros (17 Jun 2016)

Lo primero gracias por su mensaje Frisch. Así da gusto 



frisch dijo:


> ¿No es cierto que sí hay masas ingentes de dinero para salvar a los bancos y no hay masas ingentes de dinero para salvar a las personas, no necesariamente repartiendo paguitas o maduritos pero sí remediando las situaciones de urgencia de muchas personas de buena fe que de la noche a la mañana (2008-2012) se encuentran absolutamente desvalidas?



*POR SUPUESTO*

De las cosas que más nos hace hervir a la sangre a los liberales/libertarios es el rescate a empresas privadas. En 2008-2009 se dijo que o se rescataba a los bancos o todo se iría a la m.....

Es mentira cochina. YA se fue a la m..... sin necesidad de haber rescado a los bancos. De hecho, el haberlos rescatado supuso un empobrecimiento generalizado de todos (a parte de un robo) como siempre que se rescata a una entidad o institución con recursos, porque una empresa con pérdidas permanentes a largo plazo o ya directamente en quiebra supone un acto de *consumo* y no de producción.

Y por supuesto, que estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si había dinero para rescatar a los bancos, lo había para recatar a las personas.

Pero rescatar a las personas de manera temporal o permanente no hace falta que el estado ocupe el 40-50-60% del PIB de una economía.



frisch dijo:


> ¿No es cierto que los sueldos estratoféricos de los banqueros han seguido siendo estratoféricos incluso cuando sus propios bancos estaban en bancarrota?



Aquí disiento en algo con usted. A mi, el sueldo de ejecutivo que cobre alguien en una empresa privada y que no obtenga privilegios del estado, me trae sin cuidado. Allá ellos, los accionistas.

Uno de los problemas aquí en España con casos como el de Bankia o en EEUU con Freddie Mac o Fannie Mae, es que esas instituciones no eran privadas, sino semi-estatales. Y además con gente de sindicatos y partidos como IU chupando de ellas (y por supuesto de PP y PSOE), en el caso de Bankia me refiero.

A mí, en esos casos, el sueldo de los ejecutivos de Bankia no es que me importe mucho o nada lo que cobren, es que pienso que esas instituciones NO tendrían que ser semi-estatales.

Y aun así, NO ME VERA USTED DEFENDER EL SISTEMA FINANCIERO/BANCARIO actual, ni aunque hablemos de instituciones TOTALMENTE PRIVADAS como el Santander o el BBVA...

...por el simple hecho de existir un banco central que les repone de la liquidez a corto plazo que necesitan y que supone UNO DE LOS MAYORES ROBOS QUE EXITEN.



frisch dijo:


> ¿Por qué se considera catástrofe unas lluvias torrenciales que arrasan una región y no se considera catástrofe que millones de personas en el mundo occidental de la noche a la mañana (2008-2012) hagan cola para recibir un kilo de arroz, uno de azúcar y unos litros de leche?



Pues le voy a explicar mi punto de vista que no tiene nada que ver con el oficial.

El que millones de personas en occidente se EMPOBREZCAN de la noche a la mañana y tengan que hacer cola para recibir un Kg de arroz no tiene nada que ver con la existencia de malvados empresarios en la sombra que manejan los hilos desde arriba (o sí, depende  ), sino precisamente también de LOS MALDITOS BANCOS CENTRALES.

Verá, mi especialidad es son los ciclos económicos. Dentro de algún tiempo, si tengo tiempo y "recursos" y, sobre todo alguien que me "apadrine", me gustaría realizar mi tesis doctoral sobre los ciclos económicos.

Especialmente desde hace años he estudiado mucho la TACE, la Teoría Austriaca del Ciclo Económico, evidentemente, de la Escuela Austriaca de economía.

Muy resumidamente y aunque supongo que usted ya conocerá la TACE, hago un pequeño recordatorio de la misma. Los Bancos Centrales manipulan a la baja los tipos de interés, haciendo que se produzcan señales distorsionadas de hacia donde se debe dirigir la inversión. En un primer momento, con esos bajos tipos de interés se emprenden actividades que en un principio parecen rentables pero que en realidad, si estuvieran vigentes los verdaderos tipo de mercado, no se reflejaría que lo fueran. Al final todo se va al traste y esas actividades que en un proncipio parecían rentables, se descubre que realmente no lo eran. ¿Y al final que tenemos? Pues consumo de capital y unos factores ociosos, algunos bienes de capital de las industrias aledañas a donde se creó la burbuja y, sobre todo unos trabajadores en paro esperando recolocarse allí donde VERDADERAMENTE hace falta.

Pero esos trabajadores no se colocarán hasta que no tengamos un mercado laboral más flexible, porque sí, el salario que cobrarán en los nuevos puestos no será el mismo puesto que la productividad ha dismunuido porque lo que supuso la economía fue un consumo de capital que hace dismunuir la productividad, es decir, nos hemos empobrecido.

Ahí tiene las filas de gente en Occidente pidiendo un Kg de arroz.




frisch dijo:


> Yo respeto y trato de entender opiniones como la tuya porque de todo se aprende y desde luego, si me pusieran al frente del Ministerio de Economía, seguro que la liaría muy gorda - para mal - pero creo que los que tenéis las ideas que tú defiendes os equivocáis de enemigo, culpable o responsable.



Frisch, no es que me equivoque de malos o me deje de equivocr. Yo personalmente no creo que se trate de malos ni buenos, de personas concretas de carne y hueso, sino del "sistema" en sí.

Creo que el "sistema" ha creado una ilusión de riqueza y de que el maná puede brotar mágicamente del estado, simplemente porque sí. Y no es verdad. Y luego, por el propio funcionar del sistema en sí (véase Bancos Centrales), cuando vienen mal dadas, vienen los problemas.



frisch dijo:


> Va a resultar que ahora la culpa es del filológo. Pues, fíjate (para que veas que lo del mediodía a la puerta de su casa es verdad) yo creo que en España faltan filológos y lingüistas o mejor dicho, falta la necesidad de tener filólogos y lingüistas porque estos nos enseñan la importancia de las palabras y evitan que las personas acaben por comunicarse con emoticones y majaderías y que cuando utilizan palabras no se sabe si son palabras o jeroglíficos y todo ello "totum revolutum" tiene como consecuencia que cada vez las personas son (somos) más imbéciles (por ser educado) lo cual es posible que no sea un efecto colateral sino un objetivo.



Dije filólogo como pude decir periodista. Era un ejemplo.

Claro, pero es que yo ahí disiento de usted. Yo, no tenga ni idea de que leches necesita la gente. Lo que sí puedo, es hacerme una idea.

En realidad, nadie sabe con CERTEZA que es lo que necesita la gente y en que cantidad. En realidad, lo sabemos "todos y ninguno". 

Precisamente, de ahí viene la idea central miseana del Teorema de la Imposibilidad del Socialismo. Nadie increíblemente omnipresente, por muy inteligente que sea ni por muchos estudios que tenga, puede saber conscientemente lo que la gente necesita.

Sólo, en un proceso como el del mercado, que tiene lugar a través de una secuencia de prueba y error (empresarialidad) y empleando unas señales como son los precios y los beneficios, se pueden descifrar cuáles son las necesidades de la gente. Porque el mercado al final, no es más que eso, un proceso de optimización matemática que intenta encontrar el óptimo.



frisch dijo:


> Corto aquí la conversación por respeto al hilo. Ya sabes que yo no voto por lo que te dejo gustosamente el minuto de oro del final.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Sí, pienso lo mismo. Estamos desvirtuando el hilo.

Un cordial saludo Frisch.


----------



## Ninonino (17 Jun 2016)

8cilindros, decías antes que España necesitaba químicos, ingenieros, etc., Precisamente hace un mes hablaba con un compañero que me contaba que tenía amigos químicos en el paro. Ahora mismo no creo que queden profesiones sin paro en España.

La poca gente que conozco que haya conseguido trabajo en los últimos años está cobrando salarios muy inferiores a los mil euros. En la mayoría de los casos cobran el SMI o poco más y se consideran afortunados porque por lo menos tienen un trabajo temporal.

Las empresas también aprovechan esta situación para abusar del que trabaja. Mi marido trabaja 60 hora o más a la semana. En su empresa están cargados con tal volumen de trabajo que si se va alguien de vacaciones deja a los demás en auténticos apuros. Pero al director no le sale de los huevos contratar a más gente.

Fernandojcg, ultimamente no tengo mucho tiempo, pero que sepas que me llegó tu saludo. Suelo leeros siempre que puedo aunque no deje comentarios porque este hilo me parece muy enriquecedor. Aprovecho para saludarte a ti a todos los que colaborais en él.

Frisch, me reí mucho con las _traducciones_ vascas que comentaste. Realmente el maltrato a las lenguas regionales es sangrante. Yo también me asombro con las patadas que los políticos le dan aquí al gallego cada vez que recibo las cartas propagandísticas... aunque los errores ni siquiera son graciosos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# SOY: A mí lo que tú puedas pensar me importa un huevo y parte del otro... pero para lanzar una determinada "proclama", luego también "propaganda", primero deberías haber desmontado PUNTO por PUNTO lo que esta señora comenta. Y yo NO tengo ningún problema en decir que en estas elecciones voy a votar a PODEMOS... Que me "convenza" o no es otra cosa y asunto mío.

# 8cilindros: ¿Dónde le deseé la "muerte"? ¿Diga dónde aparece la palabra "muerte"? Porque no la va a encontrar, ni tampoco las "coacciones" veladas de SOY... y eso es MENTIR. Eso no quita para que les desee a ambos que el Diablo se los lleve lo antes posible... Luego, que cada cual interprete lo que quiera con ello.

Y si continúan ensuciando "mí" hilo, pues me temo que habrá que hacer un "pensamiento"... Que tomen nota quienes llevan esto.


----------



## 8cilindros (17 Jun 2016)

Ninonino dijo:


> 8cilindros, decías antes que España necesitaba químicos, ingenieros, etc., Precisamente hace un mes hablaba con un compañero que me contaba que tenía amigos químicos en el paro. Ahora mismo no creo que queden profesiones sin paro en España.
> 
> La poca gente que conozco que haya conseguido trabajo en los últimos años está cobrando salarios muy inferiores a los mil euros. En la mayoría de los casos cobran el SMI o poco más y se consideran afortunados porque por lo menos tienen un trabajo temporal.
> 
> Las empresas también aprovechan esta situación para abusar del que trabaja. Mi marido trabaja 60 hora o más a la semana. En su empresa están cargados con tal volumen de trabajo que si se va alguien de vacaciones deja a los demás en apuros. Pero al director no le sale de los huevos contratar a más gente.



Gracias por su comentario Ninonino. 

Sí, debido a la situación actual, habrá algunos empresarios que aprovechen la situación para ofrecer salarios por debajo incluso de la productividad. Mucha gente hoy en este país recurre a la economía sumergida además, en vista de que no le contratan por el mercado blanco debido a las regulaciones.

Yo mismo trabajé mientras me sacaba el bachillerato en una empresa ruinosa en la que tenía un salario muy bajo. Agradezco de verdad su comentario Ninonino, pero el problema reside en que si nos regimos por nuestras propias experiencias personales o de amigos, o familiares no conseguimos sacar conclusiones demasiado rigurosas. 

Según el INE, el salario bruto modal en España durante 2013 fue de unos 1.300 € mensuales en 12 pagas.

Es obvio que durante los últimos 8 años se ha producido una disminución de los salarios. En gran parte debido a la disminución de la productividad. En gran debido también a que los salarios burbujeados del sector de la construcción y aledaños estaban artificialmente inflados durante la burbuja y eso hacía que también si inflaran la estadísticas. Y en parte también debido a que con 5 millones de parados, *algunas* empresas ofrecen salarios muy por debajo de su productividad.

Pero esto último no es tan frecuente como los medios nos quieren hacer creer. Si eso fuera la regla, ¿por qué los empresarios no contratan a los trabajadores que hay en paro por 4 duros? Muy sencillo, porque no pueden. Si no les contratan es porque preveen que el salario que tendrán que pagarles, muchas veces por "convenio"* está todavía por encima de la productividad que estiman y los contratarían con pérdidas.

También es verdad que muchos trabajadores que YA estaban contratados y no han sido despedidos han visto reducirse sus salarios. Unas veces por renegociación de los "convenios"*. En el periodo 2001-2007, muchos salarios subían muchas veces al unísono que el IPC. Los empresarios en gran medida se basan en el IPC para fijar los salarios. Hoy en día hay deflación de todos los precios de la economía, incluidos los salarios. Todo esto sin entrar en lo trucado que está el IPC como índice de precios (por ejemplo, dejar de inlcuir el precio de la vivienda como se hizo :abajo: ).

Lo que dije de que en España se necesitan químicos, ingenieros, médicos o economistas es solo una apreciación no he mirado últimamente estudios rigurosos sobre las profesiones más demandadas. 

Lo que simplemente vengo a decir, es el hecho, de que en las sociedades modernas en las que nos encontramos, con un altísimo empleo de la alta tecnología, no necesitamos "filósofos" como en tiempos pasados. 

Las cosas cambian. Y en parte es lo que tiene la libertad, que con el tiempo la cosas cambian. Hace décadas se necesitaban licienciados en periodismo, pero hoy en día con un blog, redes sociales y un smartphone con cámara, "cualquiera" puede ser "periodista" e informar casi en tiempo real de lo sucedido.

Y esto me recuerda a un telediario que ví hace tiempo y en el que hacían una entrevista a una mujer que creo que pertenecía a una asociación de periodismo. Pues bien, la mujer venía a quejarse sobre los bajos salarios de los periodistas de guerra, sobre todo de los freelance que van a otro país a jugarse la vida por informar de lo que pasa.

¿No será que esos periodistas cobren poco, por qué a lo mejor a la gente no le interesa la guerra como antaño? Si es un tipo de información que ya no se demanda tanto, es normal que ese tipo de periodismo se encuentre de capa caída y, en consonancia, la retribución a esos periodistas disminuya.

Entiéndase que no utilizo la moral en ningún momento. Presuponemos el valor y el arrojo de esa gente que va a jugarse la vida, a lo mejor no por el dinero, sino porque de verdad creen que se debe saber lo que pasa en esos países. 

El problema está en que se tomamos como vara de medir la moral, apagua y vámonos. Aplicar la moral en todo momento y para todo, muchas veces termina con resultados... TERRORÍFICOS.

¿Obligamos a la gente a consumir periodismo bélico? Pues a eso iba mi comentario.

Siguiendo con el hilo de su comentario Ninonino, si hay empresarios que se aprovechan de la situación de los trabajadores, que ya le digo que no es lo más frecuente, por lo menos en el mercado blanco, yo veo la solución: *reducir cuanto antes el desempleo*. Y para eso la solución es liberalizar y flexibilizar el mercado laboral. No está tibia reforma del PP, que a pesar de ir más o menos en la buena dirección, ha sido muy tibia.

Cuando la tasa de desempleo toque su nivel "natural", los trabajadores tendrán mayor poder de negociación. Como por ejemplo ya se vió en la burbuja: "o me pagas mis 3.000 o me voy a la empresa Manolo Cementos S.A.".

Ahora usted me puede contestar, que no podemos dejar el salario a merced de los vaivenes del mercado, porque el salario no es un precio cualquiera, sino el precio del que depende el sustento de familias.

Yo ahí también podría decir que tampoco podremos dejar el precio de los coches a merced de los vaivenes del mercado, pues el precio de los coches es el sustento del vendedor de coches y de su familia.

Los precios no son más que señales, indicadores que indican lo que ocurre en la economía.

Y ahora mismo los salarios están indicando que la productividad ha disminuido y que el desempleo es muy alto.

Gracias y sun saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2016)

- U.S. Silver Imports Surge to Two-Year High While Markets Fall - Nathan McDonald | Sprott Money

Saludos.

Edito: Ninonino, Gracias y espero que todo te vaya bien dentro de lo posible...

Saludos.


----------



## Ninonino (17 Jun 2016)

Bueno, más que la productividad, yo diría que lo que ha bajado es el consumo, y eso tiene muy difícil solución. No se soluciona nada mejorando la productividad si hay excedente de stock que no se vende.

La única solución que se me ocurre es reducir la jornada laboral (con su proporcional bajada de salario) para repartir entre todos el poco trabajo que hay, pero no creo que a ningún empresario se le ocurra hacer esto. Más bien suelen aprovechar para alargar la jornada laboral de sus trabajadores todo lo que pueden.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jun 2016)

Hola, Ninonino: NO, no creo en esa "fórmula" que nos das... Yo estoy muy relacionado con el mundo empresarial y estoy observando que el problema deriva de la fuerte presión fiscal que soportan las empresas, y me estoy refieriendo exclusivamente a las Pymes, aparte de la enorme "picaresca" existente por mucho empresario. Un ejemplo muy ilustrativo: en mi empresa tenemos externalizado el Servicio de Limpieza y conversando con una de las suplentes que había el pasado domingo, ésta me comentó que le pagaban ese día la hora a 5 Euros y recordemos que era Festivo. También que tenía un contrato de 10 horas semanales, pero ya gastaba 7 horas en ese día y el día anterior había hecho otras 7 horas... Para más "inri", ese tipo de empresas suelen contratar a gente con alguna minusvalía para rebajar las cotizaciones. En fin...

Y recuerda una cosa de "básica" en la Economía: para que haya Consumo tiene que haber Renta disponible y ésta ha de proceder desde el Trabajo, por tanto desde la Producción. Otra cosa muy distinta es que aquí NO exista ningún modelo productivo más que estacional, como el que deriva del Turismo...

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Jun 2016)

Ninonino dijo:


> Bueno, más que la productividad, yo diría que lo que ha bajado es el consumo, y eso tiene muy difícil solución. No se soluciona nada mejorando la productividad si hay excedente de stock que no se vende.



Precisamente Ninonino, el problema es el contrario al consumo, es decir, el ahorro.

Precisamente es el exceso de consumo falta de ahorro, lo que hace que se este tardando demasiado en que la oferta se vuelva a reajustar tras el estallido de la burbuja.

¿Es un problema que haya un stock de mercancías sin vender?

Yo no veo que haya ningún problema en un stock de viviendas invendibles. El problema en todo caso, fue el haber emprendido por error la construcción masiva de esas viviendas.

Poner a los parados a cavar zanjas y a volverlas a tapar, o ponerles a trabajar en la construcción de aeropuertos sin aviones o en hacer otras tantas viviendas, lo que provocaría en seguir ahondando en la pobreza.

La única escuela de pensamiento económico que cree que empobrecerse es enriquecerse, es la Keynesiana. Y de ahí, las políticas de expansión de la demanda que recomiendan en tiempo de crisis.

Para los keynesianos, volver a reconstruir un país desolado por una guerra es crear riqueza. Y de ahí viene la Falacia del Cristal Roto de Bastiat. La economía es compleja de entender porque su estudio muchas veces trata de "lo que se ve y no lo que no se ve a simple vista".

Para los keynesianos crear riqueza, es expandir una demanda por la vía del gasto, empleando políticas fiscales y monetarias expansivas para lograr que la máquina económica vuelva a funcionar. Volver a dedicar los trabajadores a lo que estaban haciendo antes con los mismos salarios, a que vuelva a haber inflación y a que al estado le vuelvan llover los ingresos del cielo. Pero eso no es crear riqueza sino destruirla, porque si la economía se paró, es porque no estaba trabjando en un punto óptimo, es decir, la máquina económica no estaba realmente solucionando los problemas de la gente, sino que por alguna razón (los Bancos Centrales), ese óptimo había sido desviado.

Por tanto lo que toca después de una crisis es hacer un reajuste de la oferta. El estado debe disminuir el gasto. Los bancos que toque, deben quebrar. Lo mismo con las empresas. Y los trabajadores deben ser al principio despedidos para volver a ocupar los puestos en los que de verdad se les necesita. 

Punto. No hay más. Todo lo que sea seguir ahondando en animar una demanda artificial, es empobrecerse.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 00:21 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # SOY: A mí lo que tú puedas pensar me importa un huevo y parte del otro... pero para lanzar una determinada "proclama", luego también "propaganda", primero deberías haber desmontado PUNTO por PUNTO lo que esta señora comenta. Y yo NO tengo ningún problema en decir que en estas elecciones voy a votar a PODEMOS... Que me "convenza" o no es otra cosa y asunto mío.
> 
> ...



¿Ensuciar el hilo yo? jajaja

Si ve mis últimos posts, los veo por lo menos "educados".

::


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# 8cilindros: Ha quedado en evidencia... ¡MENTIROSO! Además, no puede haber debate con quien no sabe leer y, por tanto, escribir. Reportado y PUNTO. Luego, en su momento, ya decidiré qué hago con el hilo.

Y dejo esto...

- Vozpópuli - Lo que no se dijo en el debate 13J

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (18 Jun 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Lo que simplemente vengo a decir, es el hecho, de que en las sociedades modernas en las que nos encontramos, con un altísimo empleo de la alta tecnología, no necesitamos "filósofos" como en tiempos pasados.
> 
> Las cosas cambian. Y en parte es lo que tiene la libertad, que con el tiempo la cosas cambian.



Precisamente hoy en día es lo que más necesitamos en esta mierda de mundo al que nos estáis llevando los tipos ¿duros? e insolidarios como Ud, Que fácil es ser un tipo duro cuando se vive bien ¿ein?. Menos Darwinismo económico y más ética, filosofía.... humanismo.

Recientemente han quitado la historia de la filosofía de secundaria, las futuras generaciones no sabrán quien fue Platón, Sócrates etc. serán simples máquinas al servicio del "mercado", de las élites, mendigando un trozo de pan a cambio de la cabeza de nuestro vecino cuando, en realidad, la humanidad deberíamos vivir mejor que los jodidos dioses del Olimpo.

Me cago en el liberalismo y el tipo de libertad, del más fuerte, que defiendes, que lo sepas.


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2016)

Vaya veo en estas dos últimas páginas un poco de desasosiego en los comentarios de los conforeros. 

Es como si la campaña electoral nos frustrase por igual a todos, ya que aun habiendo más teóricas opciones para depositar nuestra confianza, en el fondo supiéramos que es probable que nada cambie, o que si lo hace, sea de un modo tan sutil que todo haya sido un chaparrón veraniego.

Aquí en este reducto, se rezuma bastante sentido común, ya estemos en acuerdo o desacuerdo con lo aportado. 

Pensamientos liberales, clásicos, keynesianos, anárquicos...a la larga todo es lo suficientemente válido para que pueda suceder. Desde un control absoluto por los gobiernos de nuestras vidas, hasta la desaparición de los mismos por su propio colapso e ineficiencia.

¿Qué sucederá?

Pues quizá las dos cosas...aquí el enemigo, si es que hay un enemigo identificable, es la avaricia humana, y eso no hay quién me lo saque de la cabeza.
 
La burbuja inmobiliaria, las preferentes, las quiebras en USA de las aseguradoras en 2008, los derivados, las manipulaciones de las commodities...

¿creéis que eso es por nuestro bien?...es evidente que es solo por el egoísmo innato del hombre, solo pisando a otros semejantes se siente auto realizado como tal, y pensará que su vida habrá tenido sentido.

¿mejor un Diogenes o un Alejandro Magno?...pienso que ambos serán recordados por lo que mostraron al mundo, pero no por lo que verdaderamente sintieron en el fondo. Y yo en el fondo, creo que todos sentimos algo de lastima por la sociedad que estamos creando cimentada en ese egoísmo y patético estado de bienestar amarrado a un consumo desproporcionado y estúpido.

una vez un anciano que ya murió me dijo:

"Lo importante cuando estés en tu lecho de muerte, no es el dinero que hayas ganado en tu vida, si no los buenos momentos vividos con la gente que has querido."

Y ciertamente, este hombre tenía razón a mi modo de plantear la existencia, yo os lo he dicho, he tenido la suerte de ganar dinero, y sin embargo nunca fui tan feliz como cuando entendí su verdadero valor...aquí todos o casi todos sabemos el auténtico valor del dinero, y es cuestión de tiempo que entendamos que nuestro tiempo vale más que un papel impreso con bonitos garabatos.

Yo y todos vosotros escribís aquí gratis, por que lo valoráis, os gusta que os valoren, o que os critiquen, pero al final se obtienen conclusiones válidas...ahí, justo ahí está el valor del tiempo...no en el dinero, si no en avanzar...unas veces de la mano, y otras a empujones.

Pensadlo, no pretendo ser un predicador, solo dejar claro algo que todos sabemos...el egoísmo humano es la traba a superar, no los pensamientos políticos, éticos, filosóficos e incluso religiosos.

El oro nos sigue dejando dormir a pierna suelta.


Un saludo a todos, buen fin de semana.


----------



## atom ant (18 Jun 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> La burbuja inmobiliaria, las preferentes, las quiebras en USA de las aseguradoras en 2008, los derivados, las manipulaciones de las commodities...
> 
> ¿creéis que eso es por nuestro bien?...es evidente que es solo por el egoísmo innato del hombre, solo pisando a otros semejantes se siente auto realizado como tal, y pensará que su vida habrá tenido sentido.
> 
> ¿mejor un Diogenes o un Alejandro Magno?...pienso que ambos serán recordados por lo que mostraron al mundo, pero no por lo que verdaderamente sintieron en el fondo. Y yo en el fondo, creo que todos sentimos algo de lastima por la sociedad que estamos creando cimentada en ese egoísmo y patético estado de bienestar amarrado a un consumo desproporcionado y estúpido.



Hola Paketazo, bueno, Aristóteles fue el maestro de Alejandro... lo ideal sería una mezcla entre ambos, por qué no. 

CITA:
"Se dice que una mañana, mientras Diógenes se hallaba absorto en sus pensamientos y tomando el sol fuera del gimnasio que estaba a las afueras de Corinto había mucho ajetreo, se decía que el rey había llegado, y el rey es Alejandro Magno, tal es la fama que tiene Diógenes que está interesado el propio Alejandro en conocer al famoso filósofo, y antes de que pueda saber Diógenes qué es lo que ha pasado se ve rodeado el filósofo por un montón de ciudadanos de Corinto, se produce el encuentro; llega Alejandro acompañado de su escolta y de muchos hombres más, Alejandro Magno se pone frente a el y dice: "Soy Alejandro Magno" a lo que responde Diógenes: "Y yo Diógenes el perro", hay murmullos de asombro ante la sorprendente respuesta del sabio pues nadie se atreve a hablarle así al rey, Alejandro pregunta: "¿Por qué te llaman Diógenes el perro?" a lo que le responde Diógenes: "Porque alabo a los que me dan, ladro a los que no me dan y a los malos les muerdo", de nuevo más murmullos, como es osado este Diógenes al atreverse a hablarle así al rey; pero Alejandro no se deja inmutar por esas respuestas y le dice: "Pídeme lo que quieras", por lo que sin inmutarse Diógenes le contesta: "Quítate de donde estas que me tapas el sol"; por lo que se hace una exclamación generalizada de todos los presentes ante una petición tan pobre a un hombre que todo lo podía dar, Alejandro sorprendido realmente le pregunta: "¿No me temes?" a lo que Diógenes le contesta con gran aplomo con otra pregunta: "Gran Alejandro, ¿te consideras un buen o un mal hombre?", a lo que Alejandro le responde: "Me considero un buen hombre", por lo que Diógenes le dice: "Entonces... ¿por qué habría de temerte?" siendo esta una respuesta muy sincera de nuestro filósofo. Toda la gente está decididamente escandalizada, entonces Alejandro pide silencio y dice: "Silencio... sabéis lo que les digo a todos ustedes, que si no fuera Alejandro me gustaría ser Diógenes".


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Jun 2016)

atom ant dijo:


> Precisamente hoy en día es lo que más necesitamos en esta mierda de mundo al que nos estáis llevando los tipos ¿duros? e insolidarios como Ud, Que fácil es ser un tipo duro cuando se vive bien ¿ein?. Menos Darwinismo económico y más ética, filosofía.... humanismo.



No sé de que humanismo me habla usted.

¿De lo humanas que eran las sociedades anteriores al progreso tecnológico que supuso la primera revolución industrial? ¿Aquellas en las que había que doblar el lomo 16 horas al día cosechando a mano y en las que cuando venía una mala cosecha o una peste se cepillaba a buena parte de la población de golpe?

Será que la coacción, lo involuntario y la violencia serán valores más... ¿humanistas?

Señores, no critico a la filosofía ni mucho menos. Solo quise decir que en las sociedades actuales son sociedades donde prima la tecnología y que si tenemos millones de jóvenes graduados en letras, pues que luego no se quejen de que no encuentran trabajo. Si ya en este país les cuesta encontrar trabajo a los ingenieros debido a la falta de tejido productivo, ¿les va a ser más fácil encontrarlo a licenciados en historia, filosofía o a graduados en la carrera de "integración social"?

Venga no me fastidien.

Son "cosas" como esta las que han hecho mejorar la vida de los más "humildes":

[Youtube]rnTRUTeLxjg[/Youtube]

Hace tiempo, el tal Jordi Évole hizo un programa de Salvados sobre los trabajadores textiles en Comboya. Para el asombro de Évole, una trabajadora le dijo que ójala los occidentales sigamos comprando ropa de Inditex. Pensará Évole que en Comboya había un nivel de vida mejor con este señor:







---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 14:08 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Pues quizá las dos cosas...aquí el enemigo, si es que hay un enemigo identificable, es la avaricia humana, y eso no hay quién me lo saque de la cabeza.
> 
> La burbuja inmobiliaria, las preferentes, las quiebras en USA de las aseguradoras en 2008, los derivados, las manipulaciones de las commodities...
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu comentario Paketazo.

Pero lo siento, pero no "compro" el tan manido argumento de la "avaricia". "Cierta" gente me viene siempre con eso, y lo siento, pero no cuela.

No digo que usted, Paketazo, diga lo de la avaricia por las mismas razones que los que me lo han dicho a mí. Pero siempre que alguien me ha dicho que todos nuestros problemas (la crisis) es por la innata avaricia del ser humano, lo hacen para justificar sus "soluciones":

Todos nuestros problemas han sido causados por la innata avaricia humana. Esa avaricia sale a flote cuando al ser humano le da, "demasiada libertad" para que salga el egoísmo que llevamos dentro. Luego la solución a nuestros problemas reside en lo CONTRARIO a la libertad. Y ese "contrario" será el que haga "apalizar" la avaricia.

No compro.

A parte de ser un argumento chamánico propio de sociedades "clerical-militares", como dice el maestro Escohotado.

Por cierto, ya que cito a Escohotado, les dejo algo suyo, para que luego digan que desmerezco a los filósofos:

[YOUTUBE]Ws6fh3cXoBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# atom ant: Te agradezco tu comentario, pero también te diré una cosa: si sabes "leer" hay cosas que dejan al "descubierto" al personaje. No te creas lo que "aparenta", porque un "pollo" que compra en el foro una SOLA Maple y de las de estar por casa NO es precisamente el mejor ejemplo de quien posee una "Bolsa" consistente... Y te podría ampliar esto mucho más, pero realmente NO merece la pena y piensa en lo que te comento.

# paketazo: Siempre tan CORRECTO, pero en la vida hay que "mojarse" un poco más y recuerdo comentarios tuyos realmente memorables en este sentido... SÍ, en el fondo, todos sabemos que estas elecciones NO van a cambiar NADA en este país, pero bueno algunos pensamos que no se diga que no se ha intentado... Lástima, porque esto acabará derivando de la manera en que lo va a hacer...

Por cierto, me han gustado las referencias a los "clásicos" y, precisamente, ahora estoy "liado" con Plutarco, autor de "Vidas Paralelas"... Bueno, un inciso: lo de "Paralelas" es un "añadido" que parte desde el Renacimiento y en el original fue "Vidas". Bien, hay una frase que ha perdurado en el tiempo: "craso error" y que debiera habernos llegado como "Craso error" y se refiere a la serie de errores cometidos por Craso (el "vencedor" de Espartaco) en la campaña de Partia que desembocó en el desastre de Carrhae y que le costaria a Craso la cabeza y también la de su hijo...

Bien, explico esto porque no me extraña que esa frase siga perdurando en el tiempo y siga tan vigente en los tiempos actuales.

Por cierto, el Liberalismo ha sido SIEMPRE defendido de forma IMPECABLE por el conforero kikepm y hemos discrepado SIEMPRE en un ambiente relajado. NADA que ver con este "sucedáneo" y que NO tiene NADA que ver con un auténtico "libertario"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2016)

*8cilindros* no se trata de comprar o pasar...si se habla de libertades, hay que entender que estas en sociedad son finitas, sin embargo el egoísmo entendido exclusivamente en sociedad, es infinito.

Dejemos claro que un mercado 100% libre, con 0 intervencionismo estatal, no funcionará a largo plazo, del mismo modo que uno intervenido ligeramente, a la larga termina con un intervencionismo exagerado cimentado en la burocracia y sus "comensales"

En un libre mercado sin intervencionismo, el más listo, y en más ocasiones, el más fuerte, terminará sometiendo a la mayoría, y terminará esclavizando a la masa de uno u otro modo, ya sea monopolizando los sistemas de consumo básicos (electricidad, agua, alimentación...), o simplemente amedrentando y usando la violencia militar a la que este monopolista terminaría controlando 

Por otra parte, el intervencionismo es muy complicado de "amurallar", ¿Qué trabas pongo?, ¿Qué mercados intervengo?, ¿Qué gravámenes acepto?, ¿con quién acepto comercio bilateral?, ¿Cuánta masa funcionarial es la óptima?...a la larga todo esto termina en un callejón sin salida, autarquías y proteccionismo, aislamiento y "colegas" de conveniencia cuyo único fin es de nuevo monopolizar y controlar las enclaves estratégicos para asegurarse su funcionamiento (agua, electricidad, banca, comunicaciones...) y obtener la pleitesía del pueblo.

El propio estado es un ente egoísta, un gigante que devora a todo el que ose ponerle trabas...del mismo modo, un monopolio, sea el que sea (petróleo, gas...) se cargará a todo el que le haga sombra...¿no hay egoísmo en esto?

¿Cómo dejando un sistema en libertad absoluta se autorregulará si el egoísmo no es quién abandera el fin de todos estos medios?

Seguramente, yo me equivoque, y haya algún modo de que todo funcione de manera engrasada sin usar al pueblo como esclavo, como daño colateral menor, ya sea por entes privadas o públicas...de todos modos, seguiré pensando que mi tiempo, o el de los que están ahora leyendo esto, vale más que el dinero impreso por un ente gubernamental, o que los salarios negociados a la baja por una empresa monopolística.

¿y si todos pensáramos de este modo?...¿seguirían pudiendo esclavizarnos?

*atom ant* debemos darnos cuenta que a pesar de que uno vivía en una tinaja, y el otro en un castillo, ambos, han obtenido el mismo destino del universo, independientemente de que los placeres de la vida les tratasen de modo diferente.

No nos vamos a llevar nada material puesto, por muchas pirámides que construyamos o por muchos imperios que leguemos. Lo imprescindible, guste o no a los liberales o a los intervencionistas es que tanto inteligentes como torpes, fuertes como débiles, forman parte de un todo, y si algo he aprendido con los lustros es que todo el mundo tiene algo que enseñarnos...algo que aportar...alguna historia que dejar.

Ahora bien, acepto que vagos ha habido y habrá siempre, sin embargo a veces es incluso peor juzgar la vagancia que la propia vagancia en sí, pues en ocasiones es la mayor muestra del sometimiento al sistema.

*Fernando* no es necesario que me moje, cualquiera concluye que mis pensamientos derivan en un fin, y ese fin pasa por cambios, por movimiento...quizá no sea de los que salen a la calle con palos y piedras, aun que puede que debiera...sin embargo dejo claro que para mi es inaceptable la demagogia de pretender escupir verdades con la boca manchada de mierda y el bolsillo lleno de dinero "robado".

Por eso no paso, y también soy de los que prefieren ahora mismo arriesgarse un mal cambio que a un mal final.


Un saludo y gracias a todos por aportar.


----------



## SOY (18 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # SOY: A mí lo que tú puedas pensar me importa un huevo y parte del otro... pero para lanzar una determinada "proclama", luego también "propaganda", primero deberías haber desmontado PUNTO por PUNTO lo que esta señora comenta. Y yo NO tengo ningún problema en decir que en estas elecciones voy a votar a PODEMOS... Que me "convenza" o no es otra cosa y asunto mío.



Dices que para llamar propaganda a ese vídeo primero debería haberlo desmontado, punto por punto, y yo te pregunto... ¿quién te dice a ti que yo no he hecho mi investigación al respecto?. El que parece hablar de oídas eres tú, porque yo no era la primera vez que veía el vídeo y ya me había informado al respecto. La diferencia entre tú y yo es que a mi no me ciega el sentimentalismo buenista e hipócrita y no me fío de la primera tipa que sale en Youtube apelando a mi buena voluntad. 

Te repito que esta señora forma parte del entorno de Podemos, ha participado como colaboradora en el programa de Pablo Iglesias, "la Tuerka". Esa señora tiene unas ganas locas de entrar en política y ha presentado varias veces su candidatura (en partidos de extrema izquierda) para lograr un puesto. Todo eso y más cosas, independientemente de la situación precaria de esa persona y que diga cosas en su vídeo con las que yo esté de acuerdo, me llevan a pensar que es un vídeo de propaganda podemita ya sea orquestado por el entorno de Podemos o por la mera iniciativa personal de la tal Yolanda.

Si la señora Yolanda hubiera dicho lo mismo pero sin todas esas "casualidades" que ya he nombrado y que seguiré nombrando, aunque a algunos no les guste oirlas, me la hubiera creído mucho más y le habría dado la razón en muchas cosas de las que dice, porque la verdad es la verdad la diga Agamenón o su porquero.

Fíjate que casualmente el vídeo de esa señora se viraliza instantáneamente y AL DÍA SIGUIENTE ya estaba dando entrevistas en varios medios. Su historia había corrido como la pólvora, casualmente, sobre todo lo del *"A mi que no me hablen de Venezuela"*. Curioso y *casual título*. De todos los títulos posibles eligió ese para publicar su espontáneo vídeo en Youtube. Podía haberlo titulado de cualquier otra manera pero casualmente pusó las palabras que Podemos necesitaba en esos momentos de máximo acoso sobre lo de Venezuela, porque no olvidemos que publicó su vídeo justo a finales de Mayo. Que casualidad!

Yo es que soy muy mal pensado y encuentro que dudar de todo es un buen camino. Y ya que estamos, no te voy a decir yo lo que me importa lo que tú puedas pensar porque no vale la pena. 
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Mucho MEJOR... pero entiende que mi comentario te lo habría hecho amigablemente "cara a cara", es decir en una conversación sobre lo que estamos debatiendo. Está claro que cada cual se expresa como cree más conveniente, pero debieran respetarse unos determinados "terrenos" de clara SENSIBILIDAD social y eso es independiente del "colorido" que se tenga. Yo, por ejemplo, podría escribir de manera que fuera del agrado de todo el mundo, pero NO sería yo y para eso me dedico a otros menesteres. Evidentemente, NUNCA alcanzaré el nivel que tiene frisch escribiendo, pero me gusta -y GUSTA también...- tal y como lo hago hasta ahora.

SÍ, yo votaré por un determinado "cambio", pero sin ninguna "ilusión" y tampoco me "caso" con NADIE en el aspecto político. Es más, si mañana sale una formación totalmente "contraria", por ejemplo de extrema derecha, y me presenta un PROGRAMA sólido y viable, pues mi voto irá hacia allí, pero de momento voy a ser consecuente con lo que he leído y oído. Y Ojalá haya un día en que NO tenga "necesidad" de votar, ya que sabes que por mi "ideología" NO debiera hacerlo, pero ahora tal y como está el "patio" no tengo más opción...

Y dejo esto, intentando retomar -una vez más...- el "hilo conductor"...

- The US Economy Priced in Gold | The Deviant Investor

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 15:38 ----------

Edito: # SOY: No te voy a negar la mayor, porque posiblemente hasta tengas razón... Yo ese vídeo es la primera vez que lo veo, pero lo que se cuenta ahí es lo MISMO que vive una amiga mía con algunas diferencias derivadas de que hay una mejor asistencia social en mi Comunidad, pero la verdad es que el fondo de la cuestión, es decir los PUNTOS que esa señora refiere NO los desmontas, vamos es que ni lo intentas. Así, que me voy a mantener en mis "trece" mientras no se me demuestre lo contrario.

Mira, SOY, es la primera y espero que sea la última vez que discrepamos de forma "agría" y, por supuesto, podremos estar de acuerdo o no con determinados cuestiones y así ha sido en el pasado... ¿No?

En fin, lo que te SÍ te agradezco son tus "formas" en esta ocasión y que han sido más "elegantes" que las mías...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 16:02 ----------

Y volviendo al "hilo conductor"... ALGO se nos está "escapando"... Esta subida del Oro NO CUADRA para NADA con lo que se observa en el COT... Y ¡Ojo! al fuerte posicionamiento alcanzado por los Cortos y no soy tan "ingenuo" como para preguntarme quiénes están "detrás"...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - June 17, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por cierto, ya que cito a Escohotado, les dejo algo suyo, para que luego digan que desmerezco a los filósofos:



Sinceramente, yo creo que Escohotado no ha entendido nada de la escena en la que Jesús echa a los mercaderes del Templo de Jerusalén, o cabe la posibilidad de que habiéndola entendido, porque no lo tengo por bobo, obvia el contexto de la escena que es el que le da el sentido de verdad, lo cual sería una demostración de (¿su?) mala fe.

La cuestión en ese episodio no es una cuestión de comercio o no comercio.

Jesús echa a los mercaderes del templo porque hacen negocio de algo que no es del ámbito del comercio. Los echa del Templo, no los echa de la Gran Vía o de Harrod's.

Obvia Escohotado decir que Jesús añade, luego explica el porqué de su acto: (parafraseando) "¡Fuera de aquí sanguijuelas que habéis hecho de la Casa de mi Padre una cueva de ladrones!".

No hacía falta escribir todo ese tocho (y por lo visto, algún otro que vendrá) partiendo de una falsa premisa.

Un cordial saludo.

_Edito_: No me he leído el tocho (me ha hecho gracia que cite el tocho del ínclito Greenspan, en mi opinión otro de esos chupópteros que tiran la piedra y esconden la mano). Me imagino que dirá cosas (más) interesantes. No lo pongo en duda.


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Jun 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo imprescindible, guste o no a los liberales o a los intervencionistas es que tanto inteligentes como torpes, fuertes como débiles, forman parte de un todo, y si algo he aprendido con los lustros es que todo el mundo tiene algo que enseñarnos...algo que aportar...alguna historia que dejar.



Me quedo con este fragmento de su exposición Paketazo 

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 17:15 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Sinceramente, yo creo que Escohotado no ha entendido nada de la escena en la que Jesús echa a los mercaderes del Templo de Jerusalén, o cabe la posibilidad de que habiéndola entendido, porque no lo tengo por bobo, obvia el contexto de la escena que es la que le da el sentido de verdad, lo cual sería una demostración de (¿su?) mala fe.
> 
> La cuestión en ese episodio no es una cuestión de comercio o no comercio.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo Frisch, no voy a escribir más tochos al respecto. Lo único le diré que para mí la interpretación de Escohotado sí es la correcta.


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2016)

Disculpa 8cilindros, no me has entendido, lo del tocho lo dice el propio Escohotado en el minuto 7 u 8 hablando de su obra y de la Greenspan.


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # atom ant: Te agradezco tu comentario, pero también te diré una cosa: si sabes "leer" hay cosas que dejan al "descubierto" al personaje. No te creas lo que "aparenta", porque un "pollo" que compra en el foro una SOLA Maple y de las de estar por casa NO es precisamente el mejor ejemplo de quien posee una "Bolsa" consistente... Y te podría ampliar esto mucho más, pero realmente NO merece la pena y piensa en lo que te comento.
> 
> NADA que ver con este "sucedáneo" y que NO tiene NADA que ver con un auténtico "libertario"...



Jajaja

Buena labor de investigación Fer 

Que no tenga una gran bolsa, que no la tengo, no quiere decir que no pueda/no deba aportar mi granito de arena.

Con respecto a lo del conforero Kikepm, es un gran forero y aporta grandes conocimientos acerca del liberalismo y la Escuela Austríaca.

Yo, a lo mejor, digo las cosas más rotundamente y si algo me molesta lo digo (siempre desde el respeto) y si no estoy de acuerdo, también lo digo.

No voy a añadir mucho más a este respecto.

Solo decir, que este es un foro público y que voy a seguir intentado aportar a este hilo de la manera más constructiva posible. Le guste o no. Si no le gusta, siga reportándome (espero que con buenas razones).

Un cordial saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 17:23 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Disculpa 8cilindros, no me has entendido, lo del tocho lo dice el propio Escohotado en el minuto 7 u 8 hablando de su obra y de la Greenspan.



Aham 

Un saludo.


----------



## atom ant (18 Jun 2016)

Vaya ejemplos pones 8cilindros, un personaje supersospechoso (eugenista declarado que anda regalando vacunas y mosquitos con zika al 3º mundo) y por otro lado cita a un demagogo hablando de quizá el pueblo más infeliz del planeta... aunque aquí aquí tampoco es que lo seamos mucho.
El 80% de las incapacidades permanentes que declaran los tribunales médicos laborales españoles son por problemas mentales y cada vez vamos a peor. Vivimos una sociedad y un estilo de vida enfermo donde la búsqueda de la felicidad consiste en consumir por consumir los unos y sobrevivir los otros.

Todo lo que no sea competitivo y/o productivo queda marginado y así, de esta forma no crecemos, menguamos, involucionamos. Deberíamos tener sueños de altura como sociedad, deberíamos estar a estas alturas terraformando Marte y no estar preocupados constantemente y tener miedo a todo...

Yo también vivo en una capital y trabajo en un entorno competitivo y tal, pero cada vez que voy al pueblo, un pueblo pequeño, me invade una paz y un bienestar tal que a veces pienso que sin esas "escapadas" estaría perdido.

Y en fin, disculpen la chapa hippie que les estoy soltando

Saludos


----------



## kikepm (18 Jun 2016)

Pues yo debo ser un bicho bastante raro. Voy a votar a Podemos (con pinzas en la nariz, y a pesar de todo no lo hice la última vez), solo con la mente en destruir este sistema para el que ya no me quedan palabras.

Si vence Podemos, y sube los impuestos en 100.000 millones de €, el problema se soluciona en el medio plazo. Si de paso, de bonus, democratiza un 1% el país, eso habremos avanzado.

Si pierde Podemos, y gobierna el PP con PSOE (y C's), el frente antiradical, como la deuda seguirá subiendo, llegará el día que los razonables y demócratas llevarán a la bancarrota al estado, luego todo se soluciona en el medio plazo.

Es un win-win en toda regla, como ahora se estila decir.

Avancemos pausada e imparablemente hacia la destrucción.


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Jun 2016)

kikepm dijo:


> Pues yo debo ser un bicho bastante raro. Voy a votar a Podemos (con pinzas en la nariz, y a pesar de todo no lo hice la última vez), solo con la mente en destruir este sistema para el que ya no me quedan palabras.
> 
> Si vence Podemos, y sube los impuestos en 100.000 millones de €, el problema se soluciona en el medio plazo. Si de paso, de bonus, democratiza un 1% el país, eso habremos avanzado.
> 
> ...



Si rebusca entre mis mensajes, yo también voy a votar a Unidos Podemos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...electorales-izquierda-unida.html#post16954699


----------



## Mazaldeck (18 Jun 2016)

Hola a todos:

Ahora están saliendo los bancos diciendo que el referendum del Brexit no es vinculante :rolleye: que aunque ganara la opción "salir de la UE" tiene que ser ratificada por la clase política y tal :rolleye:

-¿qué creéis que va a pasar? 
-¿como influiría la (según las encuestas) salida de UK de la UE a la economía de la Unión Europea? 
-¿cómo afectaría al oro?


----------



## MementoMori (18 Jun 2016)

Parece que todos vais a votar a POTEMOS que son tan, pero tan antisistema que disponen de su canal exclusivo de televisión desde el que bombardean a la opinión pública 24h al dia.

Los verdaderos antisistema no tienen acceso a los medios. Pensad un poco. El voto antisistema es de los partidos a los que no se les permite hablar.


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2016)

La gente va a votar a Podemos porque es la primera vez en 40 años que hay la opción de salir del contubernio que vivimos desde hace 40 años.

La gente se ha dado cuenta (la mayoría de la que va a votar a Podemos) que esto es un contubernio porque entremedio ha ocurrido una catástrofe que algunos llaman crisis de las subprime, otros crisis de la deuda pública, otros crisis cíclica, otros cambio de paradigma y otros la escena bíblica en Egipto de siete años de abundancia y siete años de desanbundancia. Sino, no votaría a Podemos.

Yo no voto y no voto porque como soy un largoplacista, sé (me puedo equivocar) que esto no se soluciona votando. En ese sentido soy un antisistema. Pero no un antisistema al que no le dejan hablar en los medios sino un antisistema que cree que el sistema del voto, tal y como está planteado hoy en día, es una engañufla de los prosistema.

Sin embargo entiendo que la gente vote a Podemos y puestos a "aceptar" y padecer esta engañufla, prefiero que gane Podemos, obviamente.

Pero que prefiera que gane Podemos no significa que yo me crea a Podemos.

¿Cómo podría creer en un partido si no creo en el sistema de partidos como representantes y menos defensores del bien común?

La deseada victoria de Unidos Podemos será la tumba de Unidos Podemos y eso el sistema lo sabe*.

En unas elecciones, tal y como las conocemos, no se trata de ideologías sino de sillones.

Creo que Amancio Ortega va a votar a Unidos Podemos.

Vozpópuli - El anticapitalismo de la nueva consejera de Ortega: "Los superricos nos tratan como borregos"

Hace veinte años que no voto. Hace veinte años hubiese votado Podemos.

* Tsripas


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2016)

*Cegador* aun que pueda parecer mi opinión un poco absurda en el tema de Brexit, para mi, los británicos nunca han formado parte real de la UE.

Mantener una moneda como la libra ante el €, lo dejó claro en su momento, se aprovecharon de la coyuntura del libre comercio, y seguramente de la movilidad de capital humano y monetario de un modo "interesado".

Sinceramente, si su pueblo decide salir de la UE, no habrá cambio ni traumas tan drásticos como se piensa, ni para ellos, ni para nosotros.

Otra cosa sería que por ejemplo Francia o Alemania tomaran esa decisión, en este caso, si habría consecuencias más directas.

La UE no se debe cimentar en el interés particular de ningún país, todos decían que Alemania dio mucho dinero, que salió perdiendo y todo eso... sin embargo, la gente no se da cuenta de todo lo que Alemania exporto al resto de Europa gracias a estas "subvenciones" como por ejemplo construir trenes de alta velocidad...Alemania pierde dando el grueso de la ayuda...Alemania gana obteniendo Siemens el contrato.

La UE es eso un quid pro quo , sin embargo los británicos jamás entendieron este principio, ellos, el viejo imperio británico sigue creyendo que son "mejores" y no pueden dejar que su ego se someta a una unión que busca la teórica igualdad (aquí hay mucho que discutir), pero bueno, en eso se basan sus principios.

Si deciden irse, que lo hagan en libertad, si piensan que saldrán ganando de algún modo, pues están en su derecho.

Yo pienso que la unión hace la fuerza, y me refiero a unión en las alegrías y penas (como en los matrimonios).

Creo que escuché el otro día al líder de IU diciendo que quizá sería bueno abandonar la UE para mejorar la calidad de vida de los españoles...puede ser, ¿sin embargo, la calidad de vida respecto a quienes?

Con una peseta devaluada hasta la medula que a nadie se le ocurra comprar un televisor fabricado en Corea, o un coche alemán...la perdida de poder adquisitivo seria brutal en un primer momento...¿a largo plazo?...mucho tendría que cambiar el españolito de a pie.

¿Votar a Podemos?...de momento podemos hacerlo, incluso a otros partidos menores que quizá también tengan buenas ideas. Pero como digo siempre los tiros no van por ahí, aun que de momento es lo que tenemos. 

La democracia es lo más justo que conocemos, pero es injusta...sobre todo con las minorías, y algo injusto en alguna parte de su contenido, se convierte en injusto en su totalidad. Es un simple juego de lógica elemental.

Un saludo


----------



## kikepm (18 Jun 2016)

Bueno, es que esto en realidad no es una democracia. Si España fuera una verdadera democracia, otro gallo nos cantaría.

Creo que internet y foros como este informan a cada vez más personas, que se instruyen de formas que antes era imposible pensar (imaginemos a nuestros padres viendo el telediario de la única cadena de TV del régimen), sobre la naturaleza y alcance del poder, de la separación de poderes, de la elección pública, y llegan a la conclusión que otros llevamos sosteniendo 25 años, a saber, que este país ni es una democracia ni sus leyes, principios y constitución surgieron como consecuencia de un proceso democrático.

Así que todo lo que sirva para destruir el sistema, por mi parte, es BIENVENIDO. Incluyendo quiebras y suspensiones de pagos, que veremos a no mucho tardar, liquidación de la moneda (como consecuencia de querer evitar lo anterior), secesión de periféricos (consecuencia de la falta de democracia real), etc.


Votar Podemos es antisistema en comparación con PP, PSOE y Cs, puesto que pretenden hacer los suficientes cambios en el sistema, y aunque publicamente sus dirigentes han ido renunciando a los cambios más radicales, aún en su seno existe un núcleo de personas con profunda visión de cambio.

Si Podemos no nos sirve, que es muy probable, nos servirá el siguiente. Pero al menos habremos dado algún paso en la dirección correcta, que es MODIFICAR NO, SINO REDACTAR UNA NUEVA CONSTITUCIÓN.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# cegador: A día de hoy todavía NO tengo una opinión formada sobre si el Brexit acaba ganando, más que nada porque las encuestas en el Reino Unido NO son NADA fiables y eso se ha podido comprobar en los últimos acontecimientos relevantes. Además, políticamente (¡malo!), se está echando toda la carne en el asador para "convencer" a la población de que sería un "desastre" (¿lo sería?)... Si te sirve de algo, yo tengo familia y amigos en Inglaterra y Escocia y, a nivel de calle, está ganando de "momento" el Brexit...

Te dejo algo que leí recientemente...

- Brexit: estas serán las consecuencias económicas de la salida del Reino Unido de la Unión Europea

Respecto al Oro, cegador, el triunfo del Brexit debería favorecerle... pero viendo lo que he enlazado del COT, pues parece que los de SIEMPRE nos van a seguir ¿"amargando"? la existencia un poco más, pero yo sigo siendo optimista y recuerdo que a principios de este año ya indicaba que creía que se iba a producir un cambio de tendencia en el 2016 y, por el momento, es así... El "escape" lo "veo" -o pienso...- que se producirá a partir del 2018, pero esa es una apreciación personal y puedo estar perfectamente equivocado, aunque eso es lo que me indica mi estudio personal de Prospectiva y ya sabéis que hasta ahora lo va "clavando" para mi particular disgusto, dicho de paso...

# paketazo: Suelo estar bastante de acuerdo contigo, pero ahora no dispongo de tiempo para "desmontar" una parte de tu comentario, pero dime tú dónde se encuentra la diferencia entre tener una moneda propia sujeta a devaluación por decisión propia a que ésta ya se produjera de forma BESTIAL nada más entrar en el Euro y que se ha ido ensanchando en el tiempo. Vamos, creo que no hace falta que te ponga datos de los precios del antes y del después... Ni de la brecha existente entre los salarios de los "ricos" y el de los "pobres" europeos de la misma UE.

Por otro lado, paketazo, el Reino Unido SIEMPRE se ha referido despectivamente a Europa como el "continente", es decir que NUNCA han querido formar parte del mismo y lo único que les ha interesado es el tema militar ("escudo") y el comercial.

En fin, NO tengo más tiempo ahora, así que lo tengo que dejar aquí.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2016 at 21:02 ----------

Edito: Je,je,je... kikepm, ¿Por qué será que me recuerdas a Jefferson?


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2016)

*fernando* el diferencial salarial es grande, o incluso muy grande respecto a muchos países de la UE cierto e impepinable. Ahora la cuestión sería, ¿si este diferencial se agrandaría, o estrecharía con una peseta propia?

Cuando puse lo del "españolito de a pie", lo hice precisamente por eso que tu me indicas, y como nos conocemos, no tengo la menos duda de que al menor atisbo de problemas en España con una moneda independiente, se subirían los tipos, y se devaluaría la moneda.

Vamos, que sin querer comparar con Venezuela (sé que no llegaríamos a eso), si que estoy bastante seguro de que las autoridades monetarias españolas imprimirían papel a manos llenas para tapar agujeros. Ya lo vimos en el pasado.

Si hay algo "bueno" de la UE, es que les ha costado un huevo imprimir más papel, y lo han hecho por que USA, Japón, y otros muchos, han tomado esa decisión, pero no lo han llevado a cabo con gusto, pues ya ves lo que les ha costado.

En España con un gobierno progresista y una moneda independiente ¿Qué consideras pasaría?

Yo no puedo predecir el futuro, pero de suceder, te aseguro que cambiaría todos mis cromos por oro ipso facto, vamos, dejaría lo justo para cuatro barras de pan.

Un saludo y gracias por los comentarios, siempre se aprende por estos rincones.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Je,je,je... paketazo: Prepárate con el tiempo para cambiar los "cromos" por Oro, estemos fuera o dentro de la UE... El mundo es un "Titanic" ingobernable y sólo nos falta el oportuno "Iceberg". Eso o que se "reinventen": el dinero electrónico y "demás"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg;17050299
.../....
El mundo es un "Titanic" ingobernable y sólo nos falta el oportuno "Iceberg". Eso o que se "reinventen": el dinero electrónico y "demás"...
Saludos.[/QUOTE dijo:


> Se reinventarán hasta que no tengan inventario con el que reiventarse (el iceberg).
> 
> Hay veces en las que me da la impresión que los que manejan este mundo juegan al juego extremo de la extinción. Como si, por un placer destructivo, quisieran que todo se fuera al garete.
> 
> A lo mejor es que los que manejan este mundo son, a su vez, manejados. La codicia.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Vuelvo... paketazo: Mira, tú eres bastante más joven que yo, por tanto NO vivistes las devaluaciones de la Peseta durante la etapa franquista, pero imagino que tus familiares más allegados (padres, abuelos, etc.) SÍ que las recordarán. Yo recuerdo aún perfectamente las de 1976, 1977, 1982 y la de Septiembre de 1992.

La más DURA la de 1977, con Enrique Fuentes Quintana, Vicepresidente económico, y que devaluó la Peseta en relación al USD en un... ¡24,87%!

¿Siguió existiendo el país? SÍ, y no te estoy hablando de "progresistas"... ¿Sabes que la Deuda de entonces era para echarse a reír comparada con la actual? 

Lo bueno de conocer la Historia, y más si la has vivido, es que te proporciona una visión más "realista" para "juzgar" determinados episodios como puede ser el actual. No me malinterpretes tampoco, ya que tampoco te pongo aquellos tiempos como "ejemplares" y, seguramente, éramos "pobres", pero NO existía esta Desigualdad tan repulsiva que hoy se observa o, al menos, NO era tan OSTENSIBLE...

Y, además, antes de entrar en la UE teníamos Industria, obsoleta SÍ, pero la teníamos y no como ahora que parece Los Monegros... Luego, también teníamos una Agricultura, Ganadería y Pesca muy potentes... El Turismo también formaba parte de nuestra Economía, pero no como ahora en que casi todo gira alrededor del mismo: vamos que nos hemos convertido en el "país de vacaciones" de la UE...

Saludos.

Edito: #frisch, te respondes tú mismo: Rato, Undargarin, la "Princesita", el "Cazador de elefantes", etc., etc. ¿Tenían necesidad de esa "ansía viva"? NO, simplemente CODICIA y ansías de PODER... Da PUTO ASCO.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (18 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Se reinventarán hasta que no tengan inventario con el que reiventarse (el iceberg).



Ya ha pasado antes en la historia, la disolución de un régimen autocrático y tercermundista. No olvidemos como el tatarabuelo del rey actual salió por patas de España tras el clamor popular contra su persona y el régimen corrupto de entonces.

Solo fue posible la involución tras la restauración franquista, en la que estamos en realidad tras el maquillaje del 78.

Yo a este régimen no le doy más de 20 años. Somos demasiados los que odiamos esta miserable pseudodemocracia, que la criticamos inmisericordemente.

*Ya somos masa crítica*, y los viejunos siguen muriendo a más ritmo que los jóvenes. Es cuestión de tiempo.


EDITO para recordar que Eibar fue la primera ciudad en proclamar la II República, el 14 de Abril de 1931, e izada la bandera republicana en la plaza del ayuntamiento, plaza de Unzaga, por el más joven de los concejales recién electos.

Eran otros tiempos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

# oinoko: Leí tu último comentario y, la verdad, entre "pitos y flautas" no me ha dado tiempo de abordarlo hasta ahora. Bien, voy a reproducir lo que escribí el 25 de Enero de 2013 en otro lugar y que ahora no viene a cuento...

"El Mago de Oz", la obra de Frank Baum, ha tenido muchas interpretaciones. Una de ellas es una alegoría en defensa del Bimetalismo y la expansión monetaria. Sin embargo, antes hay que situar su "origen" en la Crisis que asoló los EE.UU. a finales del Siglo XIX, producto de un exceso de producción, por tanto un exceso de oferta que condujo a una fuerte caída de los precios, sobre todo agrarios.

Pues bien, si nos atenemos a lo explicado, y volviendo a "El Mago de Oz", Dorothy encarnaba el espíritu popular estadounidense, el espantapájaros a los granjeros, el hombre de hojalata a los obreros y el león a un Partido Populista.

Frente a ellos estaría "Oz", que sería una alusión a las Onzas de Oro, al igual que el camino de las baldosas amarillas. El camino que les lleva al Este, a la capital, es donde se encontrará el Mago de Oz, en el que unos ven al Presidente de los EE.UU., que vendría a ser una especie de muñeco atemorizado en manos de las brujas (la Banca), y fijaros en los zapatos de Plata (en la película son de rubíes y ahí la "cagan") que permitirán a Dorothy volver a su casa, esa granja en las montañas...

¿Verdad o "ilusión"? No lo sé, pero tiene "sentido"... ¿No?

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Solenius (18 Jun 2016)

Buenas, tengo pensado comprar lingotes de plata de 1kg y onzas de oro, confiáis en los precios de esta empresa


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Muy Cara... hay mejores opciones. Por cierto, debería comprobar el precio total de la Plata, es decir con el IVA incorporado. Utilice el simulador de compra, aunque a mí no me dejado...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (18 Jun 2016)




----------



## Solenius (18 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Muy Cara... hay mejores opciones. Por cierto, debería comprobar el precio total de la Plata, es decir con el IVA incorporado. Utilice el simulador de compra, aunque a mí no me dejado...
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas, es que soy nuevo en este campo, preferís comprar en tienda física o por internet?


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jun 2016)

Hola, Solenius: Si Vd. es nuevo en este "campo", quizás debería "reflexionar" sobre el "formato" a elegir. Por aquí, somos más partidarios de las monedas que de los lingotes, aunque siempre habrá alguna excepción... Y NO aconsejo los lingotes de Plata de 1 Kg., pero es una apreciación u opinión personal.

Comprar en tienda física o Internet es lo de menos, mientras sea reconocida. En este foro, aunque no me gusta hacer propaganda gratuita, tiene el andorrano joyeria, eldorado coins (necho en el foro), fran69 (también en el foro). Todos ellos son solventes y bastante más baratos que la empresa que enlaza y podría dirigirse a ellos por mensaje privado, ya que insisto en que no es de mi agrado "publicitar", pero siendo Vd. tan "novel"...

Tenga en cuenta de comprar SIEMPRE con factura cuando lo haga a una tienda. Y valore que en España le van a pedir el DNI a partir de determinada cantidad y que habrá "comunicación" a partir de los 3.000 Euros. Y en Alemania esa cantidad es mucho mayor y ofrece mayor "tranquilidad" (la factura ya es suficiente garantía).

¿Ir o no a tienda física? Valore el riesgo de un "incidente" inoportuno y si lo prefiere, pues vaya acompañado y tome las adecuadas precauciones.

Saludos y Suerte.


----------



## Solenius (19 Jun 2016)

*Gracias por su respuesta*

En cuanto a las monedas, me recuerdan un poco a la filatelia y no me termina de convencer, porque tiene un valor añadido por estar trabajada, lo veo más para coleccionistas. Me decantaré por onzas pequeñas, que pueda poner en circulación fácilmente, Muchas gracias por la información aportada


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Hay cosas que todavía siguen poniendo los pelos como escarpias...

- Putin contando el atentado de las Torres Gemelas de Nueva York

Desde luego, el mundo está en manos de unos locos... y de lo que puedan decidir y nosotros NO contamos para NADA. Bueno, SÍ, para poner los muertos cuando hace falta.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2016 at 10:16 ----------

- 11-S / Mueren tres periodistas que preparaban un documental con información cedida por Moscú | Pájaro Rojo

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

Edito: Por cierto, las declaraciones de Putin habrán que ponerlas en "cuarentena", ya que he enlazado el artículo en otro hilo y allí uno dice que son falsas. No sé Ruso, así que si hay alguien que sabe algo al respecto, pues resultará interesante que nos lo aclare.

En cuanto a la segunda información, no hay duda, puesto que tuvo gran repercusión en los medios americanos.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Hay veces en las que me da la impresión que los que manejan este mundo juegan al juego extremo de la extinción. Como si, por un placer destructivo, quisieran que todo se fuera al garete.
> 
> A lo mejor es que los que manejan este mundo son, a su vez, manejados. La codicia.



Masochism Versus Emotional Detachment - Evolution Counseling

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

Interesante...

- DOS SUCIAS MANIOBRAS DE MANIPULACIÓN SOCIAL EN 48 HORAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Mazaldeck (19 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Hay cosas que todavía siguen poniendo los pelos como escarpias...
> 
> - Putin contando el atentado de las Torres Gemelas de Nueva York



Si activas los subtítulos de youtube y haces que traduzca al español lo que sale NO TIENE NADA QUE VER con las Torres Gemelas, ni con EEUU, no coincide *ni una palabra*... sé que los traductores automáticos no son 100% fiables, pero es que no coincide ni una palabra, ni el contexto, ni nada, ni de casualidad... lo cual es imposible.

Mi veredicto es que es un fake como una casa y que de ser cierto dicho video habría salido en todas las televisiones del mundo el mismo 11 de septiembre de 2001.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

No sé, cegador, pero ese vídeo NO es nuevo... lleva bastantes meses circulando en la red y en los subtítulos se lee lo que se lee, por tanto "interpretativo". Otra cosa es que la traducción sea correcta y no tendenciosa, me explico... ¿No?

De todas formas, cegador, había gente que sabía lo del 11-S antes de que se produjese. Últimamente, leí las declaraciones del propietario de las Torres Gemelas que hablaba de "reconstruir" antes de que se produjesen los atentados...

Por otro lado, tenemos personajes como Bill Cooper que ya lo pronosticaron con tiempo suficiente. Cualquiera que indague sabe cómo fue asesinado Cooper...

Y dejo esto sobre él...

- William Cooper. emision en que predijo el ataque de 11 de Septiembre 2001 en Podcast Discursos de personajes historicos en mp3(13/10 a las 21:53:12) 01:00:29 840428 - iVoox
Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (19 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - DOS SUCIAS MANIOBRAS DE MANIPULACIÓN SOCIAL EN 48 HORAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas. Interesante artículo, desde luego. 
Lo de esta pobre mujer, Jo Cox, desde que escuché la noticia me ha resultado más que mosqueante. Aunque sea duro decirlo, en el debate del Brexit sí o no, la veo una muerte "demasiado oportuna".
Salu2
ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

# pamarvilla: No busques un atisbo de "moralidad" donde sabemos que NO existe... Hay "casualidades" que APESTAN... ¡Ojo! que hasta podría haber sido una fatal "casualidad", pero...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Jun 2016)

Leí en su momento el artículo de Eladio Fernández sobre la ceremonia de inauguración del túnel de San Gotardo (el más largo del mundo hasta la fecha) y, esta vez, vuelvo a leer a una economista suiza que tiene un blog sobre economía (pero que como bien contesta a uno de los comentarios, escribe sobre economía porque primero le interesa el ser humano) hablando también sobre esta ceremonia, repleta de, en primer lugar, de mal gusto, y en segundo de toda una parafernalia de símbología satanista. Podía haber sido cualquier tipo de escenificación, de los miles, millones, miriadas a las que puede dar lugar la creatividad pero se escogió, precisamente, una simbología satánica. Lo digo con la más absoluta neutralidad, independientemente de mis creencias personales.

Tres enlaces:

El artículo de Eladio Fernández

https://eladiofernandez.wordpress.c...en-la-inauguracion-del-tunel-de-san-gottardo/

a quien siempre leo con cierta distancia pero con mucho interés.

El de la economista suiza

Saint Gothard: Une cérémonie détestable.Liliane Held-Khawam

y una serie de fotos de la BBC

Switzerland tunnel: The oddest moments of the opening ceremony - BBC News

en esta serie de fotos con escenas, en mi opinión, un tanto sombrías, hay una que me llama la atención y es en la que aparecen unos señores perfectamente encorbatados que deduzco son invitados VIP (lo digo por el atuendo y por la tarjetita que llevan colgada del cuello) con edades entre los 40 y los 60 tomando fotos. Entiendo que el espectáculo les parece muy interesante y artístico.

¿Qué tendrá que ver la construcción del túnel de San Gotardo con un macho cabrío (el ibex suizo - lo de ibex es una coincidencia nada más - el suizo es un animal, una especie de cabra hispánica) simulando una escena de sexo?

¿Será por lo de túnel?

Dios mío ¡Qué mundo no está tocando vivir!


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2016)

Elecciones 2016: Las candidaturas más pintorescas del 26-J

Ahí queda eso, seguro que a algunos de los que pululan por aquí, el partido libertario les endulzará la boca con su programa...sea como sea, variedad hay y habrá.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jun 2016)

Je,je,je... frisch: En su momento, estuve a punto de colocar lo que nos has enlazado, pero me dije: ¿Para qué? Más que nada porque acabaré pillando una fama de "pirado", que no es que me importe, al contrario, pero prefiero no entrar en polémicas que me quitan tiempo y no me aportan nada... 

En cualquier caso, frisch, Gracias por el aporte y, efectivamente, hay que ser muy "lelo" para no percibir lo que es más que EVIDENTE... Y, SÍ, "Eladio Fernández" es un personaje muy peculiar al que hay que saber "leer" y tampoco creerse todo lo que cuenta, ni mucho menos... pero te diré que es un tipo que suelta "cosillas" que no están al alcance de la gran mayoría y sólo son de conocimiento en unas determinadas áreas y muy SENSIBLES...

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (19 Jun 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Elecciones 2016: Las candidaturas más pintorescas del 26-J
> 
> Ahí queda eso, seguro que a algunos de los que pululan por aquí, el partido libertario les endulzará la boca con su programa...sea como sea, variedad hay y habrá.
> 
> Un saludo y buenas noches a todos



Les vote una vez. Pero esta vez no tiraré el voto.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Un poco de humor siempre va bien y más si sirve para... "pensar".

- Dani Rovira: El 'apalanque' de los españoles - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (20 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante...
> 
> - DOS SUCIAS MANIOBRAS DE MANIPULACIÓN SOCIAL EN 48 HORAS | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.



Buenos dias.

Hoy venia pensando escribir sobre eso mismo. La enorme casualidad de que, ante unas encuestas que daban por sentado que el BREXIT triunfaría, resulta que que a falta de una semana de la votación se produce este hecho, cuando menos insólito, pues he intentado buscar cuando había sido la última vez que habían asesinado a un parlamentario británico, y o soy muy malo o no lo he encontrado.

No obstante vuelvo sobre lo mismo que dice el artículo. QUE CASUALIDAD MAS APROPIADA. Raro, raro, raro. Yo no suelo ser partidario de las conspiranoias, pero si me huele muy mal que acto seguido del lamentable suceso, empezaran a subir todas las bolsas, a bajar el oro, y a darse la vuelta las encuestas.

La EUROCRACIA NO QUIERE PERDER SUS PREBENDAS, no puede permitir que nos salgamos del redil, y hacen lo que sea NECESARIO para conseguir sus objetivos, aunque sea a costa de DAÑOS COLATERALES.

Noruega no pertenece a la UE, pero en cambio tiene un acuerdo comercial con esta, que le da el mismo rango comercial que si perteneciera a la UE, Los británicos quieren lo mismo, ser independientes, no tener que pasar por el aro de la infinita normativa Europea que nos agobia, las cada vez más crecientes aportaciones económicas, la intromisión en la política local, es decir ser SOBERANOS, pero con un acuerdo comercial igual al de NORUEGA. 

Yo como Español desearía lo mismo, yo hago mis políticas, mis normativas, mi moneda, controlo mi deficit, pero sigo teniendo las ventajas comerciales de la UE.

POR ESO ES MUY IMPORTANTE QUE NO SALGA EL BREXIT, porque daría pié a que países como Dinamarca, Suecia, ..... planteen lo mismo. Y ESO A LA OLIGARQUIA BUROCRATA EUROPEA LES TOCAL OS COJ..... PERO BIEN.

Que casualidad que el primer ministro Británico estuviera en Gibraltar justo el día del suceso, y no, no volvió a las islas rápidamente a solidarizarse con los Británicos, se quedo tan pancho en la Colonia .......

Algo me huele mál, pero que muy mal, y está claro que se nos escapa, y jamas se podrá demostrar, que era premeditado.

Saludos

---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 12:04 ----------

Volviendo al o de la DEUDA, quería puntualizar sobre algunos comentarios.

Cuando hablo de ahorro, no hablo de ahorrar en papel.

Me explico, el Capitalismo se basa en la INVERSION, AHORRO, ACUMULACIÓN ACUMULACIÓN DE CAPITAL, REINVERSIÓN Y ACUMULACIÓN DE CAPITAL. Esto es la economía basada en el capital conocida hasta la primera guerra mundial. Que ha pasado desde entonces. Hasta 1913 existían unas monedas basadas en el patrón oro, existía un sistema capitalista por el que el crecimiento era controlado y sano, basado en el CAPITAL, en 1933 en parte por las consecuencias de la WWI, toda la deuda acumulada en por los países Europeos para financiar la guerra colapso, y otras cuestiones económicas que no me voy a extender se paso del Crecimiento Controlado a través del Capital, al crecimiento desproporcionado a través del Credito. Es decir la expansión del crédito, la creación de moneda de la nada y los poderes del Gobierno en la SOMBRA, prostituyeron la economía y hoy de aquellos polvos estamos recogiendo estos lodos.

Hoy seguimos con la expansión de crédito, pero desaforada, hoy seguimos creando dinero de la nada, pero a unos niveles exagerados. 

Yo cuando digo ahorrar, si es un empresario, ahorrara mejorando su negocio, renovando bienes industriales, innovando y dando algo mas que la competencia por el mismo coste, no, como pasa ahora, que las empresas ahorran autocomprandose acciones para que no bajen, olvidándose de la economía de mercado, y centrándose en la economía financiera. Este tipo de ahorro, puede producir ganancias en el corto plazo, pero a la larga lo que genera es ruina, pues en el tiempo los bienes industriales quedan obsoletos, la industria desaparece y el desempleo y los sueldos precarios son los que sustituyen a esos otros empleos de alta calidad y grandes ingresos, tanto para el trabajador como para el empresario, que hacen la rueda siga funcionando.

Si tenemos buenos empleos, quiere decir que nuestro PIB es un pin de alta calidad, sano, y entonces el consumo viene por si solo, LA RUEDA SIGUE GIRANDO. Si dejamos que nuestro empleos cualificados se vayan fuera del país, nuestro PIB será de baja calidad, nuestro AHORRO INDUSTRIAL DESAPARECE, Y EL CAPACIDAD DE CONSUMO SE VE MERMADA, con lo cual se da el ciclo inverso. En una sociedad de Bienestar, los servicios públicos se tienen que pagar con nuestros impuestos, pero se tienen que pagar, y si nuestros ingresos bajan, por la perdida de AHORRO Y CAPITAL, la capacidad de recaudación baja, y entonces solo queda una salida, AUMENTO IMPOSITIVO, BAJA CALIDAD DE LOS SERVICIOS PUBLICOS Y CRECIMIENTO EXPONENCIAL DE LA DEUDA. Y esto es como la pescadilla que muerde la cola, caemos en un circulo vicioso, del que parece que no se puede salir, por mucho que digan nuestros POLITICOS POPULISTAS. 

Si bien la economía del Capital exige "PERDIDAS EN EL CORTO PLAZO" es decir, esfuerzos por parte de todos y un DEJAR DE GANAR YO POR EL BIEN COMUN, a la larga es la única manera de salir del pozo.

En cuanto al ahorro a modo particular, cada cual tiene sus capacidades y sus prioridades, yo no digo ahorrar en papel, yo mi ahorro lo dirijo a bienes no perecederos y que son de utilidad ahora y en el futuro. Todos sabes a que me refiero, y no solo son MP´s. Dejando en el banco el papel necesario para hacer frente a los gastos ineludibles.

No se si lo he expresado bien, fundamentalmente porque no soy licenciado en nada, salvo en la vida.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Un poco de humor siempre va bien y más si sirve para... "pensar".
> 
> - Dani Rovira: El 'apalanque' de los españoles - YouTube
> 
> Saludos.



Muy bueno. 

El apalanque español es proverbial, el de los políticos es clamoroso, máxime cuando hay un entorno tan propicio con el sistema de regadío público que han legislado _ad hoc_. 

Elecciones Generales 2016: España, número uno en Europa regando de subvenciones a sus partidos políticos. Blogs de Tribuna

PD. He estado leyendo cosas sobre monedas de oro españolas. Veo que las llamadas "alfonsinas" están muy demandadas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: SÍ, que es BUENO, pero vete a saber quiénes se habrán "molestado" en verlo... y allá ellos.

Respecto a las "Alfonsinas" tampoco te pienses... Yo veo el interés entre los nacionales, pero fuera de aquí no te pienses... Sin embargo, insisto en que en España tienen su "mercado". A mi, personalmente, y fuera de piezas muy concretas, NO me llaman la atención.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 15:00 ----------

Edito: Te dejo esto que te puede resultar interesante...

- Monedas de Oro Españolas: 25 Pesetas de Alfonso XII

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (20 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, pamarvilla: SÍ, que es BUENO, pero vete a saber quiénes se abran "molestado" en verlo... y allá ellos.
> 
> Respecto a las "Alfonsinas" tampoco te pienses... Yo veo el interés entre los nacionales, pero fuera de aquí no te pienses... Sin embargo, insisto en que en España tienen su "mercado". A mi, personalmente, y fuera de piezas muy concretas, NO me llaman la atención.
> 
> ...



Pues el monólogo se merece "perder" 10 minutos en él. A lo tonto a lo tonto suelta unas cuantas verdades incómodas.

#fernandojcg, gracias por la info. 
Desde hace unas semanas ando rastreando la numismática nacional a la caza de alguna pieza de oro interesante de precio mirando sobre todo su valor al peso y de camino atesorar algo que aprecio por su antigüedad. Hace poco ya cayó en mis manos un escudo de Carlos III poco distanciado de su valor spot.
:rolleye:
Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: Pues, hoy he estado viendo un monologo de Dani Rovira de lo mejorcito que tengo visto. Lástima que no tenga el enlace al mismo, pero intentaré encontrarlo porque son unas "reflexiones" que merecen mucho la pena y no tiene nada que ver con la Política ni nada parecido. Es sobre la vida y el "tiempo"...

A mí, pamarvilla, me dio por los 8 Reales del Imperio español, por tanto por la Plata y no tengo apenas monedas de Oro de ese período. Es una colección que tiene sus seguidores, especialmente la de los medios escudos y que se conocen como "durillos". Por cierto, equivalían a los 8 Reales...

Te dejo esto que seguramente te interesará y ahora mismo se están encontrando piezas de ese período a buen precio...

- Catálogo de durillos o medios escudos - Blog Numismatico

Saludos.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2016 at 21:08 ----------

Edito: Pues, mira, me lo acaban de pasar. A ver si enlaza bien...

- DANI ROVIRA - EL TIEMPO - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2016)

- Eventual Gold:Silver Ratio of 16:1 Based on Nonsensical Reasoning - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Jun 2016)

A mi el monólogo de Dani Rovira sobre el tiempo, monólogo que aprecio, porque se siente que destila humanidad, la suya propia y eso siempre es de agradecer (¡Hay tanto desalmado!), no me dice gran cosa porque me parece un falso problema.

El problema de verdad (o uno de ellos) es que el ser humano descubre el tiempo cuando descubre que es finito (él). Mientras, jode al resto de los seres humanos y, lo peor, no pide perdón por ello.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: A mí el monologo de Dani Rovira me ha gustado y mucho... ¿Falso problema? No plantea ningún "problema" a mi modesto entender, sino una simple constatación de la realidad...

¿Cuál es el problema del paso del tiempo? Dependerá de lo que hayas hecho en tu existencia (y no me refiero a ti, que luego vienen las falsas interpretaciones...) y algunos podríamos morirnos mañana sin mayor problema que el no haber resuelto algunos problemas que SÍ podrían afectar a los más allegados. SIEMPRE he dicho que la única certeza que tenemos al nacer es que vamos a morir y eso en sí NO constituye ningún problema.

Bueno, sobre el final de tu "reflexión" discrepo, si me lo permites, ya que yo soy de los de "Sin Perdón" (excelente película de Clint Eastwood) y de la que me quedó esta frase:

"Confiemos en la buena fe de los hombres y en la benevolencia de los reptiles."

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (20 Jun 2016)

No te puedo dar las gracias.


----------



## MementoMori (20 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No sé, cegador, pero ese vídeo NO es nuevo... lleva bastantes meses circulando en la red y en los subtítulos se lee lo que se lee, por tanto "interpretativo". Otra cosa es que la traducción sea correcta y no tendenciosa, me explico... ¿No?



Hablo ruso y confirmo que la traducción no es que sea mala, es que nada tiene que ver con lo que dicen Putin y el entrevistador, que hablan de la Duma y de cuestiones políticas internas de Rusa. 

De las torres gemelas no hablan ni por asomo, vamos, ni por insinuación de tercer grado. 

Internet es un aluvión de mierda y hay que ir bien preparado antes de meterse a pescar.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: Tampoco se han pedido... ¿No? De todas formas, respeto tu posición porque conozco tus "creencias" -que respeto-, pero que no son las mías...

Saludos.

# MementoMori: Pues, le agradezco la aclaración y ya sabemos que la noticia es FALSA.

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (20 Jun 2016)

meliflua dijo:


> Volviendo al o de la DEUDA, quería puntualizar sobre algunos comentarios.
> 
> Cuando hablo de ahorro, no hablo de ahorrar en papel.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:

Grandes verdades.

Llevan robando a saco a base de imprimir desde 1971.

Abolición de la banca central y patrón oro-lingote que respalde el 100% de la masa monetaria serían los límites que habría que poner después del "reset" para que "esto" no volviese a pasar.

En fin, espero vivir para verlo.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 00:00 ----------

Por cierto Fernando, ¿podrías quitar la etiqueta de "8cilindros subnormal" por favor?

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

Quitada. Y esto viene desde 1913... cuando se creó la FED.


----------



## 8cilindros (21 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Quitada. Y esto viene desde 1913... cuando se creó la FED.



Se lo agradezco. Espero que empezamos "con buen pie" a partir de ahora. Por mí, todo olvidado.

Sí, exacto, 1913 fue cuando empezó todo. Fue un período de transición desde 1913 hasta 1971. Desde entonces, tenemos una moneda de plastilina. Nunca antes, una civilización basada en una económica con una moneda fiduciaria había durado tanto.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

Hola, 8cilindros: Si no es cuestión de "olvidar" o no... Es más bien una cuestión de "formas" en el planteamiento de algunos temas. Es evidente que yo estoy muy alejado del Liberalismo, sobre todo del económico, pero lo conozco mucho mejor que muchos que se consideran "integrantes" del mismo. Simplemente, porque me gusta la Historia...

Mire, con el conforero kikepm he tenido grandes discrepancias y en otras ocasiones todo lo contrario, pero SIEMPRE hemos desarrollado nuestros debates con una buena argumentación -kikepm es bueno ahí- y también dentro de una gran educación.

En fin, 8cilindros, no creo que debata con Vd más que puntualmente -si se diera el caso-, pero es que ambos somos muy divergentes y tampoco me interesa perder mi tiempo de forma inútil. En cualquier caso, ahí tiene este hilo para realizar sus aportaciones y que espero que sean cuanto menos como las últimas por Vd. realizadas.

Por cierto, la Historia es "repetitiva" y los romanos también tuvieron su particular sistema fiduciario... pero si se vuelve a "repetir" la Historia, el "resultante final" no va diferir mucho de aquél.

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (21 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, la Historia es "repetitiva" y los romanos también tuvieron su particular sistema fiduciario... pero si se vuelve a "repetir" la Historia, el "resultante final" no va diferir mucho de aquél.
> 
> Saludos.



Desde luego. HdS, aun que es todo un personaje, lo explica bastante bien. Aunque exagera ciertos aspectos, como casi siempre.

Yo por eso todas las mañanas, consulto el precio del oro. Cuand esté a 10.000€ la onza es porque todo se ha ido al traste.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# 8cilindros: Vd. lo ha dicho: si se llega a ver ese precio o "cercano" en el Oro es que ya estaremos en las "últimas"... Y llegados ahí, me temo que ya NO habrán "fórmulas" económicas, y mucho menos político-ideológicas, que nos puedan librar de una posible "Transición" y que será muy mala. Me temo que, salvando los "tempos", muy similar a lo sucedido en la Caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente... Personalmente, me gustaría no vivir para verlo, pero me temo que tengo bastantes, demasiados "números"...

Y, antes de finalizar, NO perdamos de vista la cotización del Oro, pero NO como un indicativo de "valor" -que también...-, sino como el "barómetro" que ha sido a lo largo de la Historia...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

- Vozpópuli - Los culpables de la desigualdad

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (21 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # 8cilindros: Vd. lo ha dicho: si se llega a ver ese precio o "cercano" en el Oro es que ya estaremos en las "últimas"... Y llegados ahí, me temo que ya NO habrán "fórmulas" económicas, y mucho menos político-ideológicas, que nos puedan librar de una posible "Transición" y que será muy mala. Me temo que, salvando los "tempos", muy similar a lo sucedido en la Caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente... Personalmente, me gustaría no vivir para verlo, pero me temo que tengo bastantes, demasiados "números"...
> 
> ...



También puede usted mirar el lado bueno del reset.

A lo mejor, lo que venga después no es algo malo. A lo mejor se produce una "reestructuración" de la sociedad, porque la verdad es que hoy la sociedad está enferma (no hay más que ver los programas de televisión). 

A lo mejor ese reset, hace que la gente y, sobre todo los más jóvenes, tengan que realizar ciertos sacrificios como hicieron nuestros abuelos, lo que puede provocar que luego venga una sociedad más responsable.


----------



## TheRedHawk (21 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Ya sabemso que existe bitcoin y además tiene su hilo propio. Por favor, respeta el tema de este hilo que es para los interesados en el oro.



No hay cosa en el mundo que me produzca más asco que la hipocresía.

Caballero, bájese de su altar de juez, ya que usted da por saco en el hilo del bitcoin a base de bien


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# 8cilindros: Vd. es nuevo en este hilo, y, por tanto, NO ha leído lo que he expresado en muchas ocasiones y es que no hay "solución" a todo esto que no pase por un reset... Supongo que respecto al "día después" no nos pondríamos de acuerdo, pero bueno tampoco me preocupa esto, ya que quienes "controlan" este mundo, NO lo aceptarán por las "buenas"... ¿Por qué piensa Vd. que se está trabajando en el dinero "electrónico" y la supresión del efectivo?

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (21 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # 8cilindros: Vd. es nuevo en este hilo, y, por tanto, NO ha leído lo que he expresado en muchas ocasiones y es que no hay "solución" a todo esto que no pase por un reset... Supongo que respecto al "día después" no nos pondríamos de acuerdo, pero bueno tampoco me preocupa esto, ya que quienes "controlan" este mundo, NO lo aceptarán por las "buenas"... *¿Por qué piensa Vd. que se está trabajando en el dinero "electrónico" y la supresión del efectivo?*
> 
> Saludos.



Jajaja

No lo sé, ¿para poder robarnos mejor?

Tiene que ller usted mas posts míos. Pocos libertarios conocerá usted que defiendan esa basura que quieren imponer de dinero electrónico (a ver, como fin libertario, que cada uno utilice el dinero que quiera, pero es que lo que quieren hacer, es IMPONERLO).


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

# 8cilindros: Por ejemplo... Un reset desde el Sistema puede propiciar lo que les dé la GANA, pero antes hay que "abonar" y preparar el terreno...

NO, Gracias, pero no me gustan los "libertarios", y se lo digo desde el respeto... Quizás, el único liberal que me gusta leer es a kikepm y, evidentemente, me refiero a este hilo, por tanto no sé lo que puede haber escrito Vd. por ahí, pero por este hilo Vd. es NUEVO...

Tengo amigos liberales, tanto en España como en el extranjero, especialmente en USA, y desde luego el dinero "electrónico" es totalmente contrario a lo que ellos piensan y más si es por "IMPOSICIÓN"... Ya le digo que conozco el Liberalismo y puedo estar muy de acuerdo en algunos aspectos "sociales" y para NADA en lo económico con la excepción de las finanzas personales, pero bueno esa es una simple opinión personal.

Y, la verdad, NO suelo salir de este hilo, así que poco sé sobre lo que se escribe en este foro y cuyo "formato", en general, NO es de mi agrado. Como mucho, en ocasiones, hago algún enlace en el general y también en hilos relacionados con los MPs o la Numismatica, pero vamos de forma muy esporádica.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- https://srsroccoreport.com/americans-are-the-top-silver-investors-in-the-world

Y muy curioso el "formato" elegido por los americanos (Plata) vs los chinos (Oro)... Quizás, algún día con más tiempo pueda desarrollar este tema y que me ha resultado sumamente llamativo, ya que las "condiciones" actuales indican que el lado "correcto" parece estar del lado del Oro, pero...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- ¿Quién atacó a los EEUU el 11S? | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jun 2016)

The Gold to Silver Ratio is Bullish for Both Gold and Silver - Mountain Vision

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Jun 2016)

Me he leído el artículo sobre el 11 de septiembre, tres veces.

Está pésimamente redactado porque probablemente sea una traducción automática de una traducción automática (quiero creer).

De verdad, no hay por dónde cogerlo.

Cito el primer párrafo como ejemplo:

_América fue atacada el 11 de septiembre en circunstancias que fueron muy sospechosas. ¿Quién atacó a América el 11S? Nos han dicho que fue una enorme cobertura para la administración Bush. Y como anticipamos, aquellos que por ahora han ocultado información, finalmente la hicieron pública para avergonzar al gobierno de los EEUU como parte de la estrategia para derribar a América._

Y todo el artículo está redactado así.

Lo siento, esto no es serio.

Infumable.

En el batiburrillo de frases incomprensibles, uno consigue detectar algunas ideas.

La proximidad entre Israel y Arabia Saudí y el paralelismo entre el asesinato del Archiduque Francisco Fernando de Austria en Sarajevo y el derribo de las Torres Gemelas.

No, no me vale con lo de que está muy mal redactado pero dice cosas muy interesantes.

No, está repleto de sinsorgadas mal escritas, a menudo incomprensibles, y se atisba alguna información (idea, opinión), de sobra conocida, que hace sonar la campana a quienes ya están convencidos de que el 11S fue un atentado de falsa bandera. Yo lo estoy pero si no lo estuviera, leyendo ese artículo, me partiría de la risa.

No sé qué pensar, la verdad. A veces pienso que si bien es cierto que nos la están metiendo doblada, es obvio que se le ponemos en bandeja de plata.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2016)

# frisch: El problema creo que reside en la traducción y por eso se lee tan "mal"... Si recomponemos el "puzzle", pues se entiende perfectamente lo que intenta transmitir, pero bueno eso ya depende de cada cual...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (22 Jun 2016)

Mejor inversión comprar plata en vez de oro entonces ...

Si el ratio va a bajar significa que la plata subirá más que el oro, aunque subieran los dos ...

Esto parece evidente y el artículo no lo menciona. 

Buenas noches




fernandojcg dijo:


> The Gold to Silver Ratio is Bullish for Both Gold and Silver - Mountain Vision
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Yo NO lo veo tan claro en la actual situación de inestabilidad global en todos los órdenes y eso te lo dice alguien que es eminentemente "platero"... Entiendo que, independientemente de gráficos, teorías y opiniones debe ser cada cual quién se mueva en la "foto" y, en lo personal, sigo aconsejando tener de ambos MPs y la ponderación en los mismos en función de NUESTRAS particulares "percepciones"...

De todas formas, amador, conviene explicar que la Plata es muchísimo más volátil que el Oro y amplifica en demasía los movimientos de éste, tanto al alza como a la baja... Y, personalmente, NO creo que volvamos a ver el ratio histórico de la Plata vs Oro, aunque obviamente SÍ creo que debiera recortar -y bastante- el actual. Además, si echamos "mano" de la Historia, ésta nos indica que la Plata ha sido SIEMPRE más objeto de "perrerías" por parte de unos y otros... A fin de cuentas, SIEMPRE ha sido el "formato" de dinero más corriente en el TIEMPO.

Y dejo esto...

Vozpópuli - ¿Quedarse en esta UE? No, gracias

Aunque me parece que ya se las han "apañado" para que el resultado del Brexit sea el que interesa a quienes "mandan"... pero mejor esperamos a ver qué deciden los hijos de la "pérfida Albión"... y es que uno los "quiere" tanto como ellos a nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## meliflua (22 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/americans-are-the-top-silver-investors-in-the-world
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

Creo, fernando, que el motivo de que en USA esté aumentando la inversión en onzas de plata versus oro, se debe a que hay una larga tradición en su cultura monetaria de asociar la plata al dinero o medio de cambio. Otro motivo, y este creo que es para todos, es que para compras de menor importe no es práctico llevar monedas de oro, por su alto valor.

Por otro lado, yo también soy de la opinión de que hay que estar en los dos MP´s, el problema con la plata es que ocupa mucho, es difícil transportarlo contigo y difícil de esconder por su gran volumen. Por contra el oro, en una pequeña bolsa, puedes llevar mas de 100k€, muy discretamente. 

En mi opinión, y por lo que leo, creo que la plata ha de tener más recorrido que el oro, o dicho de otro modo, esta más barata y en un futuro veremos el ratio oro plata mas bajo, eso ha influido en mi inversión metalera, que aunque es mas alta en terminos € en oro, yo creo que en un futuro, mi inversión en plata superará con creces su valor con respecto al oro.

Y dejo este artículo que me ha parecido interesante.

Silver Price In Question? Solar Demand & Economic Fears Create A Perfect Storm | Gold-Eagle News

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (22 Jun 2016)

# fernandojcg es bueno el artículo de Inurrieta. Mejor fuera que seguir en esta UE copada por elementos de dudosa legitimidad democrática y aupados por la élite financiera. Una entelequia sostenida por intereses de las élites pero que hace aguas por todos sus flancos.

El nobel Stiglitz dice que mejor eso que no el trágala del TTIP
Brexit better for Britain than toxic TTIP, says Joseph Stiglitz

Y Fernando, yo tampoco creo que dejen salir tan fácilmente a los hijos de la Gran Bretaña del redil europeísta, aunque ellos podrían por su peso económico y las especiales relaciones de afinidad con su antigua colonia transatlántica.

España fue viejo imperio venido a menos y después a mucho menos. Es obvio que es un país con menor peso político, económico y no digamos militar que la pérfida albión. En las cuitas europeístas no tenemos fuerza, sólo podemos hacer el papel de prisionero o mero comparsa. Desde que de manos de la socialdemocracia alemana entramos en el Mercado Común y demasiado pronto en el club de los ricos, el del euro, ríos de dinero comunitario modernizaron las infraestructuras patrias pero, de paso, compraron adhesiones inquebrantables y engordaron las arcas privadas de muchos. Y es que somos una potencia en los excesos, poco ahorradores, con escaso sentido de lo colectivo (más por el bajo nivel de nuestros dirigentes) y con un convenientemente debilitado espíritu nacional... y por todo eso estamos en la penosa situación que estamos. 

Debemos demasiada pasta a las élites dominantes y con este currículo somos un buen conejillo en el laboratorio neoliberal. Tragamos y habremos de seguir acatando el trágala de la austeridad, ante todo, para que nos sigan inyectando billetes (que nos salen muy caros) a mansalva y ver qué pasa con un país mediano y cuánto de indolente sigue su población y hasta cuándo después de tanto tragar. 

Y pronto juntos todos de la mano como buena colonia americana y dócil socio europeo a pasar sin rechistar por el aro, junto al resto de los socios europeos, por el forro de los dictados comerciales del Tío Sam, el Tratado de Libre Comercio TTI, cosa que al parecer y siguiendo la corriente dominante neoliberal, es lo que más nos conviene como consumidores tragalotodo.
::

Y de Inurrieta a Ruis Ureta. 

Grandes mentiras de la economía de nuestros días - Ernesto Ruiz Ureta - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna

Ilustra sobre cómo el déficit público y los límites impuestos al gasto, son utilizadas convenientemente por la propaganda neoliberal, que como ya he dicho, domina y predomina el panorama nacional y europeo y que va a seguir manteniendo de rodillas a los ciudadanos y/o contribuyentes por un buen tiempo si es que antes no bajan los "alienígenas" y nos salvan del holocausto que están organizándonos.

Salu2


----------



## meliflua (22 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # amador: Yo NO lo veo tan claro en la actual situación de inestabilidad global en todos los órdenes y eso te lo dice alguien que es eminentemente "platero"... Entiendo que, independientemente de gráficos, teorías y opiniones debe ser cada cual quién se mueva en la "foto" y, en lo personal, sigo aconsejando tener de ambos MPs y la ponderación en los mismos en función de NUESTRAS particulares "percepciones"...
> 
> ...



Con respecto al BREXIT, yo comparto la opinión del autor del artículo. Creo que Europa ha fracasado estrepitosamente. Es una maquina lenta, cara, tremendamente intervencionista y que sirve de CEMENTERIO DE ELEFANTES para los políticos amortizados de todos los países miembros. 

Si de mi dependiera, votaria BREXIT SI, ESPEXIT SI.... y lo que haría sería el plantear acuerdos comerciales entre los países , pero cada uno con su moneda, cada uno con sus políticas fiscales y económicas, cada uno con su soberanía plena. No es lo mismo España que Alemania, o que Grecia, luego políticas iguales en entornos diferentes no dan el mismo resultado, y a los hechos me remito.

Si que es cierto, e indudable, que gracias a los fondos de cohesión, España ha mejorado, en lo que a infraestructuras se refiere, una barbaridad, pero eso es agua pasada, ahora la realidad es otra, y no teniendo control sobre tu soberanía, es difícil que salgamos de este circulo vicioso en el que estamos. El crecimiento a base de expansión de crédito, los intereses negativos, que lo que hacen es empobrecer al ahorrador, pensionistas etc... no nos llevan a puerto seguro.
Me reafirmo en lo que expresé en mi anterior post, La única forma de crecer, es volver a la economía del CAPITAL, inversión, acumulación de capital, reinversión, acumulación de capital..... Políticas educativas serias, que hagan de nuestros hijos ciudadanos preparados, educados, honrados y trabajadores. Hoy mas que nunca hay que metalizar a los jóvenes que el futuro depende de ellos, de su esfuerzo personal, de su generosidad. 

El mundo en general, y España en particular, esta pasando por un momento critico que no tiene comparación con nada visto antes, de las decisiones que se tomen hoy dependerá lo que ocurra mañana. 

Está claro que nuestros políticos no tienen la talla humana necesaria en estos momentos para tirar del carro, solo se miran su ombligo, solo piensan en su sillón, en su EGO personal, todos sin excepción. Y mi opinión es que, gane quien gane, pierde España.

Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (22 Jun 2016)

Hola, no se lo que votarán los British pero creo que su forma de ser es distinta a los países latinos. En España la política del miedo funciona, nada cambia, o cambia muy despacio... Realmente desde la época de la dictadura tenemos, como sociedad, muy metido en la cabeza que hay que hacer lo que nos dicen que es mejor para nosotros. Cuando se votó la constitución europea hace años, en España salió SI, y casi todos los países salió NO. Cuantos españoles votaron SI, sin leerla? Seguro que el 90%. 
Ya salga Si o NO al BREXIT, para mi la conclusión es que ya han ganado todos los británicos porque es una muestra de que no firmarán a ciegas todo lo que les pongan delante.
Veremos mañana que ocurre.
Un saludo


----------



## Xpiro (22 Jun 2016)

La cosa se está poniendo hot en la pérfida Albión, además ahora sale la preguntita de la Queen:_ Dadme tres buenas razones, ¿por qué el Reino Unido debería ser parte de Europa?_ el caso es que ya se está comentando que el gran beneficiado salga lo que salga es nuestro querido joro, pero como salga el REMAIN la plata va a sufrir... 

*Voten lo que voten los británicos apueste por el oro (antes del referéndum)*



> El metal dorado, activo refugio por excelencia, saldrá beneficiado sí o sí ante el referéndum que celebrará Reino Unido mañana. Tanto si gana el Brexit como el Bremain, los inversores buscarán cobijo en el oro.
> 
> "Esperamos que el oro se dispare un 10% al alza en caso de que se produzca finalmente la salida de Reino Unido de la Unión Europea", en un rally que alcanzará los 1.400 dólares la onza, reconocen fuentes de Société Genérale en una nota difundida a clientes.
> 
> ...




Voten lo que voten los británicos apueste por el oro (antes del referéndum) - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# meliflua: SÍ, soy de tu misma opinión y es que los americanos tienen muy vinculada su Historia al Dólar de Plata. Aún recuerdo cuando leí que en el Viejo Oeste lo utilizaban como biocida... para evitar el crecimiento de hongos y bacterias. Supongo que por "transmisión" de sabiduría popular, ya que esa práctica es tan vieja como en las primeras civilizaciones: Grecia y Roma.

Bueno, bueno... meliflua, son distintas formas de ver algo que puede llegar a ser común... En caso "extremo", mejor no llevar encima algo que sea pequeño y valioso... ¿Qué "vuela" antes del cuello de una señora un collar de Oro o de Plata? Te diré que los "choros" lo tienen bastante claro...

Mira, en ocasiones el conforero Vidar se ha referido a la Plata como más interesante para el "menudeo", es decir para las transacciones más comunes y que no requieren de ostentación ni de espera de tiempo para buscar "cambio". Repito: en según qué "escenarios" será más práctico un MP más que otro, pero por eso mismo hay que tener de ambos y "clarificando" más: si nos "quedamos" mejor ponderar la Plata y si nos "vamos" mucho mejor el Oro. Y olvidarse también de que la "referencia" vaya a ser el dinero fiduciario, sino que lo marcará la oferta y la demanda pura y dura...

# Xpiro: No lo veo, qué quieres que te diga... pero es que los "razonamientos" -si los hay- son tan "pobres" que no merece la pena tenerlos en cuenta. Además, si en el Brexit sale lo "programado"... a los pocos días estaremos con las mismas incertidumbres de fondo. Eso SÍ, fuera de la euforia inicial que pudiera darse. Y dejo un artículo que va en esa "dirección"...

- ''Seguimos sin encontrar refugio para nuestro dinero. Estamos atrapados'' | Investing.com

Y, visto lo visto, sigue siendo una buena "idea" posicionarse en MPs... y en la medida que cada cual estime oportuno. Y lo siento por el de la etiqueta chorra... que seguiré borrando con sumo placer...:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (22 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, no se lo que votarán los British pero creo que su forma de ser es distinta a los países latinos. En España la política del miedo funciona, nada cambia, o cambia muy despacio... Realmente desde la época de la dictadura tenemos, como sociedad, muy metido en la cabeza que hay que hacer lo que nos dicen que es mejor para nosotros. Cuando se votó la constitución europea hace años, en España salió SI, y casi todos los países salió NO. Cuantos españoles votaron SI, sin leerla? Seguro que el 90%.
> Ya salga Si o NO al BREXIT, para mi la conclusión es que ya han ganado todos los británicos porque es una muestra de que no firmarán a ciegas todo lo que les pongan delante.
> Veremos mañana que ocurre.
> Un saludo



Bueno, en realidad ese carácter tan español no proviene de los tiempos de la dictadura franquista, sino que es de muuuucho antes.

Piensa que España es el único país de Europa donde no ha habido una revolución que haya triunfado, si mal no recuerdo.

Todos los levantamientos habidos y por haber desde aproximadamente el S.XVI fueron aplastados sin contemplaciones, a sangre y fuego, por los reyes de España. Jamás una revuelta ha triunfado, que yo sepa o recuerde.

España ha sido un régimen absolutista durante tanto tiempo que el español se ha adaptado a esta singular realidad. El español promedio es, por tanto y pese a quien pese:

- cobarde
- acrítico
- siempre justifica las decisiones del poder 
- conservador
- 

esto en cuanto al carácter. Imagina lo que todo esto supone en política. Medio país añorando los tiempos de la dictadura.

A todo esto se escapan en alguna medida los vascos, que son los españoles más avanzados desde el punto de vista social. Mal haríamos en dejarlos ir, pero visto que la política central sigue siendo la misma de los últimos 500 años, la secesión es su mejor salida.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Históricamente, NO se puede considerar que el español haya sido "cobarde", ni muchísimo menos y supongo que no hace falta poner ejemplos... Ciertamente, aquí en España, las Revoluciones NO han triunfado y SIEMPRE han sido sometidas, pero tampoco llegaron a tener gran seguimiento por parte de la "Masa" y así es imposible... Quizás, lo que se salga de la "norma" fue el Levantamiento del 2 de Mayo de 1808, pero movimientos "revolucionarios" haberlos los hubo: la Revolución Irmandiña (Siglo XV), la Rebelión de las Alpujarras (1568), el Motín de los Gatos (1699), el Motín de Esquilache (1766), el Motín de Aranjuez (1808), el Levantamiento de Solís (1846), La Septembrina (1868), La Revolución Cantonista (1873) -supongo que te suena...-, las Revoluciones Asturianas (1934), etc., etc.

Y yo NO soy Secesionista, aunque entiendo que se debe ir hacia una sociedad más justa y aceptar también que en España coexisten distintas culturas y lenguas, por tanto hay que respetarlo e intentar que la distribución de la riqueza sea por igual para todo el país, pero también sabiendo que hay que "ganarse" las cosas. No es "casualidad" la Desigualdad existente en nuestro país...

Saludos.


----------



## TheRedHawk (22 Jun 2016)

Os quiero hacer una pregunta abierta con relación a los MP's... ¿Os habéis fijado alguno un límite máximo de acumulación para la plata y el oro? *¿Teneis algún tipo de tope a partir del cual ya no seguir transformando fiat en metales preciosos?
*
Yo particularmente no compraré más metal con fines _protectores _(pero si con fines de coleccionismo) una vez llegue a las *1000 onzas de plata* y a las *40 onzas de oro*.

Esa cantidad debería ser más que suficiente como refugio anti-guano por un buen porrón de años. ::

Por cierto, a pesar de que no comulgo con una parte de las ideas que se exponen aquí, sobre todo con relación a la economía, el Estado y las políticas sociales y económicas, *respeto las opiniones diferentes a las mías*. De hecho, como bien apuntó paketazo varias hojas atrás, cada uno de nosotros tiene algo valioso que aportar, y yo siempre estaré dispuesto a escucharlo.

Sin ir más lejos y a modo de curiosidad, mi pareja y yo somos extraordinariamente opuestos; yo me acerco más a las ideas de un Estado básico y de mercado libre no intervenido, y en cambio ella, sin llegar a ser comunista, es de IU de toda la vida. 

Es muy épico cuando salen temas de conversación que digamos, hacen "chocar un poco" :XX: nuestra divergente visión del mundo; pero ambos aprendemos de cada uno o

Y nos queremos bien 

¡Si es que va ser cierto que los polos opuestos se atraen sin remedio! :rolleye:

Un saludo,


----------



## Domin (22 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y yo NO soy Secesionista, aunque entiendo que se debe ir hacia una sociedad más justa y aceptar también que en España coexisten distintas culturas y lenguas, por tanto hay que respetarlo e intentar que la distribución de la riqueza sea por igual para todo el país, pero también sabiendo que hay que "ganarse" las cosas. *No es "casualidad" la Desigualdad existente en nuestro país...*
> 
> Saludos.




Hola, yo respecto a esto una de las cosas que personalmente tengo claras es que algunas comunidades autonomas se han beneficiado de toda la inversion en industria y otras no. Esto es debido y lo veo logico, a que cuando se ha echo esto no habia comunidades autonomas y se veia a españa como una sola nación en la que todos eramos iguales y hermanos. Ahora resulta, que despues de gastar todo el dinero ahi crear empresas, concentrandolas en sitios como Cataluña o el Pais Vasco, estas comunidades te dicen que lo que tienen es suyo porque ellos se lo han ganado..., y esto no es asi ellos estan donde estan porque el dinero de todos los españoles se invirtio alli, y lo triste es que eso ahora se les olvide.


----------



## pamarvilla (22 Jun 2016)

Amén que generalizar suele ser injusto tenemos una sociedad bastante acrítica y desde luego conservadora y nada predispuesta a comprometerse o a movilizarse en temas sociopolíticos salvo cuando nos tocan la fibra sensible o claramente nos puede reportar un beneficio.

Como buenos latinos podemos ser muy... pasionales o explosivos y salvajes. No hay término medio. Eso lo controlan muy bien las élites en los territorios históricos y saben manejar muy bien el discurso populista haciendo causa común entorno a una determinada bandera, tensando la cuerda lo que haga falta con el centralismo que es tan lento en sus reacciones como demasiado previsible. 

Por ahora predomina de sur a norte, o de norte a sur, lo de virgencita "déjame como estoy" aunque tenga la bolsa seca como la mojama. 

Y el oro retoma de nuevo su camino hacia los 1200, hoy con un poco de mayor decisión. Será por el escándalo Fernández Díaz  porque lo del Brexit parece más o menos digerido. Sea Sí o NO, el asunto está bajo control el del Imperio. 

Y en esta colonia bajo control parece seguir (si alguien no le pone remedio) la tele "pública". En Madriz los tics franquistas siguen descaradamente manifestándose y el pueblo no creo que arme otro 2 de mayo en las urnas.

TVE censura los audios de las grabaciones al ministro Jorge Fernández Díaz | Bluper

Y con estos mimbres de TVE y de Interior, ¿cabe pensar en un "pucherazo"?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2016)

Hola, de nuevo:

# Domin: Lo siento por Vd. y quienes piensen así, ya que es un "mantra" muy repetido... pero eso NO es así, tanto si le gusta como si no y hay que conocer mejor la Historia antes de aventurarse a realizar unas afirmaciones que no se sostienen. Y, además, tanto en Cataluña como en el País Vasco, como en Madrid... lo que menos hay son "naturales" de esas Comunidades, aunque ahora lo sean por cuanto ya han pasado varias generaciones. Además, sepa que he hablado con empresarios alemanes, holandeses y franceses y prefiero NO decirle lo que ellos piensan al respecto y tampoco quiero que el hilo me derive hacia un tema tan polémico.

# TheRedHawk: Yo siempre he dicho que un 15%-25% del Patrimonio libre de Deuda es un buen porcentaje para dedicar a los MPs. ¿Qué puede ser suficiente? Ni pajolera idea y tampoco me preocupa mucho, la verdad...

Hombre, la cantidad que te has puesto como "límite" es considerable, pero si tienes las "pelas", pues adelante, pero te aconsejo que NO te "emborraches" con este tema y te lo dice alguien que lleva muchos años en esto.

Mira, este es un hilo "metalero" y, ya de paso, "reflexionamos" sobre otras cosas muy variadas. Evidentemente, aquí escriben personas que pocas cosas tienen en común en cuanto a afinidad política, social y más en lo económico. Lo siento, pero aquí los "liberales" sois una "minoría"... Aunque ya ves cómo no tengo ningún problema en debatir con kikepm y él mismo sabe que le he hecho varios "guiños" liberales en muchas ocasiones.

Realmente, TheRedHakw, lo importante es tener opinión PROPIA y si hay algo que puede "aportar" se incorpora y punto pelota...

Sobre lo que me comentas acerca de tu pareja, me has recordado mucho a mi primera mujer -por cierto, hoy me ha escrito- y recuerdo que teníamos muchas afinidades, pero no salió bien porque no coincidimos en el momento adecuado. Fíjate que por aquel entonces -siendo militar- era bastante "extremista" y ella sin llegar ahí, ni mucho menos, estaba por mi misma "onda"... Lo suyo tenía un gran mérito porque pertenecía a una familia de extrema derecha del exclusivo barrio madrileño de Serrano. SIEMPRE fue una gran mujer... Y te digo esto, TheRedHakw, para que las opiniones, ideas, etc. de carácter político-ideológico NO enturbien para NADA vuestra relación donde debe imperar el Amor y el Respeto. Lo demás ya viene solo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Jun 2016)

Domin dijo:


> Hola, yo respecto a esto una de las cosas que personalmente tengo claras es que algunas comunidades autonomas se han beneficiado de toda la inversion en industria y otras no. Esto es debido y lo veo logico, a que cuando se ha echo esto no habia comunidades autonomas y se veia a españa como una sola nación en la que todos eramos iguales y hermanos. Ahora resulta, que despues de gastar todo el dinero ahi crear empresas, concentrandolas en sitios como Cataluña o el Pais Vasco, estas comunidades te dicen que lo que tienen es suyo porque ellos se lo han ganado..., y esto no es asi ellos estan donde estan porque el dinero de todos los españoles se invirtio alli, y lo triste es que eso ahora se les olvide.



Desengáñate, la industria, por ejemplo, del acero en el País Vasco no era vasca, ni tampoco española era de unos cuantos que siempre han sido los mismos y seguirán siendo; con rasgos españoles, quizás alguno vasco y, sobre todo, rasgos inequívocos de oligarquía. En, cualquier caso, ni éramos hermanos y mucho menos iguales.

Sólo como botón de muestra:

Un ministro de Industria de Franco ayudó al empresario siderúrgico Aristrain a ocultar su fortuna en paraísos fiscales

Sirva el ejemplo para todo tipo de industria, incluso los estancos de tabaco.

Por cierto, la industria del acero del País Vasco pasó a mejor vida y con ella el trabajo de miles de empleados, pero los millones de euros de, por ejemplo, Aristrain, en Linchestein o donde sea, esos creo que siguen ridiendo intereses.

La pregunta que te haría es ¿tú crees que ese porronazo de euros es español, vasco o catalán?


----------



## kikepm (22 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Desengáñate, la industria, por ejemplo, del acero en el País Vasco no era vasca, ni tampoco española era de unos cuantos que siempre han sido los mismos y seguirán siendo; con rasgos españoles, quizás alguno vasco y, sobre todo, rasgos inequívocos de oligarquía. En, cualquier caso, ni éramos hermanos y mucho menos iguales.
> 
> Sólo como botón de muestra:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hubo razones aparte de las políticas para el ascenso de País Vasco y Cataluña a partir del, no lo olvidemos, S. XIX (aún no estaba Franco para explicarlo todo).

La sociedad castellana clásica, que otrora fue de lo más avanzado social, cultural, económica y militarmente de la época, se convirtió (no voy a entrar en razones de por que) en una sociedad vieja, conservadora, clasista, y profundamente antiliberal (esto sigue dándose, por ejemplo, en Valladolid, cosa que cualquiera que se pase puede ver perfetamente).

Por otra parte, no debemos olvidar la despoblación que sufrió Castilla entre el S.XVI y el XX, sobre todo por la emigración a América (y recordemos que no emigraban los conservadores, sino los hijos sin oficio ni beneficio y por tanto, de forma natural, los más dados a la aventura y la experimentación).

Y por último, y que explica en parte lo anterior, Castilla no tiene costa, salvo Cantabria (si se considera parte de la antigua), y de forma natural a partir del X. XIX la población interior emigró, debido a las infraestructuras que el comercio fue creando, hacia las ciudades costeras.


Con todo esto en mente, se dio un germen de industria y comercio políticamente auspiciado, que hizo de la sociedad vasca y catalana los puntales de la modernidad en España, situación que aún continúa.


----------



## Solenius (22 Jun 2016)

Buenas noches, antes de todo llevo un tiempo leyendo el hilo completo y por fin he dado el paso de comprar, he empezado con 100 gramos de oro, una moneda de Carlos IV (30 gramos) de 8 escudos del 1790 (Certificado por joyero) y 2kilos de plata en lingotes. Tengo un patrimonio desahogado, por tanto me lo puedo permitir y del dinero papel con la que está por caer no me fío mucho. Así que es más una garantía de futuro. 
Gracias por vuestros aportes...


----------



## frisch (22 Jun 2016)

A kikemp.

Muchas gracias por las puntualizaciones históricas que son muy interesantes.

Yo trataba de explicarle a Domin que nunca existió esa España, y menos de hermanos y de iguales, como por cierto, nunca existió Francia, ni Inglaterra, ni Italia, ni Venezuela por hablar de algunos de los países que conozco, y mi sexto sentido (el de la sensatez) me hace creer que ningún país existió como tal. Eso es propaganda. Existieron y existen los intereses de los que en un momento dado mandan luego detienen los medios de producción. Punto.

Alrededor de ello, los que mandan, utilizan particularidades, identidades, culturas, idiomas, fiestas de guardar, platos regionales, costumbres ancestrales, elecciones y todo lo que haga falta para mantener su estatus de mandamases.

Para todo lo demás Mastercard.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm, un "apunte" histórico: Hidalgo = hijo de algo o de alguien...

# Solenius: Para empezar, ha "disparado" Vd. bien "alto"... Imagino que en sus compras hay una componente que va más allá del metal y me estoy refiriendo a esa moneda de Oro del Imperio Español. No es una moneda barata y aunque no desconfío de su vendedor, debería verificar algunos datos. Lo digo porque los 8 Escudos de Oro suelen pesar si no recuerdo mal alrededor de los 27 gramos. Y la ley iba de los 0,917 iniciales hasta los 0,875 de las últimas acuñaciones y es que el "envilecimiento" en las monedas ha sido una constante en la Historia y más vieja que las judías con chorizo...

En cualquier caso, bienvenido al "selecto" club de los "metaleros" y digo lo de "selecto" por la concepción que se tiene en el mismo de qué consideramos como dinero "real" y también de ejercer nuestro derecho a elegirlo como formato "preferente"... Por otro lado, es una forma de mostrar nuestra rebeldía ante el actual estatus monetario.

Y dejo esto...

- Gold Lower Despite "Panic" Due To "Supply Issues" In Inter Bank Gold Market

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## amador (23 Jun 2016)

En caso de colapso, ¿daría nuestro fondo de depósitos?

El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos perdió 420 millones en 2015, un 53% más | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## andy de paso (23 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> En caso de colapso, ¿daría nuestro fondo de depósitos?
> 
> El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos perdió 420 millones en 2015, un 53% más | Economía | EL PAÍS




Yo lo veo "clarito, clarito", el fondo de garantia cubre hasta 100k por cuenta y titular; en el caso de colapso o similar, a cada titular le darian entre 0 y 100k, y lo que tengo "clarito" es que la cifra estaria mas cercana a 0 patatero....


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> En caso de colapso, ¿daría nuestro fondo de depósitos?
> 
> El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos perdió 420 millones en 2015, un 53% más | Economía | EL PAÍS



No te preocupes, en caso de colapso ponen la impresora a funcionar de nuevo, y recapitalizan lo que haga falta.

Estar al amparo de una divisa "decente" y que la gente a nivel internacional traga, es lo que tiene, que puedes seguir colándola mientras esta situación se mantenga en el tiempo.

Como ejemplo recuerdo hace unos 6 años le dije a un amigo que no comprase acciones del Santander para el fondo de jubilación, que eso de dar acciones como dividendo era un fracaso para el accionista a largo plazo. El trató de hacerme entender que así no le restaba hacienda nada, pues le salía más a cuenta acumular más y más acciones...mientras la gente tragó, SAN, más o menos se mantuvo...ahora el mercado está saturado, y cada vez le cuesta más repuntar el precio al alza.

Mientras la gente trague con el €, el $ y monedas teóricamente fuertes, todo lo garantizado, es probable que sí, esté respaldado...eso sí, ojo si hay un colapso, y de que tipo, pues podría ser que con 100.000€, no tuviéramos ni para una bolsa de patatas.

*Theredhawk*, coincido con *fernando* en este caso, entre un 15% y un 25% parece una buena bolsa para imprevistos, o para la jubilación. Yo tampoco me sentiría cómodo con una inversión superior al 50%, no por que no sea buena idea, si no por si necesitase ipso facto liquidez...vender rápido (horas) mucho metal, sin perder respecto al spot demasiado tampoco es sencillo, y de momento, la liquidez es la liquidez.

En cuanto al oro, parece que voy a tener que comprar un par de "monedillas" a buen precio...que sea esta toda la pena de mi corazón.

Buen día a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Je,je,je... ¿Formulas una pregunta o la expones con "ironía"? La respuesta es NI DE COÑA y es sabido, por tanto nada nuevo bajo el Sol. Ahora bien, dependiendo del tipo de "colapso", siempre te podrían dar unos "papelitos" en el formato que quisieran (Bonos, etc.) que dijeran que valen "x", para ir diluyendo rápidamente en su valor en el tiempo. Eso ya ha pasado en otros momentos históricos...

Te dejo esto...

- Las cinco etapas del colapso económico, ¿estás preparado? | Alerta Catastrofes

Y si quieres "abundar" y "entender" un poco más de cómo podría ir la "película" como un adelanto de la misma, lee la reforma efectuada con el artículo 135 de la Constitución Española... Y si esta noche me es posible desarrollaré un poco este tema.

Así se reformó el artículo 135 de la Constitución - El Captor

# paketazo: SÍ, efectivamente, los MPs en su justa medida y, ciertamente, su liquidez NO es tan inmediata si la queremos ajustar a su Spot. Sin embargo, a futuro mejor agarrarse los "machos"... Bueno, hay "penas" que se llevan mejor que otras y la que planteas NO es de las que clavan espinas en el corazón... y, además, miras a todos los lados y claro se ve lo que se ve...

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (23 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días Fernando, así es, pesa 26,300 con ceca J.J que según estuve hablando con el joyero, quiere decir que es del Nuevo Reino y por ende con más valor. Cosa que me da igual, ya que es una colección que quiero empezar por tener un "trozo de historia".
Ayer no recordaba el peso concreto de la moneda y estaba desde el móvil, así que redondeé jajaja. La moneda es preciosa, el dibujo, los relieves, los trazados. Las monedas antiguas tienen la "imperfección" de que no son completamente redondas, pero es algo que las hace especiales (al menos para mi). Si supiese poner fotos de galería aquí, pondría varias de la moneda. 
Gracias por la información y el enlace, desde luego ha cambiado mi pensamiento sobre estos metales gracias al hilo...


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Solenius: Pues, le alabo el gusto y también la "bolsa", ya que ese tipo de monedas son muy caras y ahí prima más la Historia que tienen que el Oro que contienen. Si le soy sincero NO tengo ninguna moneda de Oro de 8 Escudos... y NO creo que tenga NUNCA ninguna. No porque no pueda, sino por una simple cuestión de "prioridades" y, si ha leído buena parte del hilo, entenderá que algunos ya llevamos los "deberes" muy adelantados o casi finiquitados...

Y dejo una noticia que -para mí- es excesivamente "optimista"... Ya vemos el rechazo que existe en los $1300 y cuando se supere -que lo hará- ya veremos la "pelea" que se va a desarrollar en torno a esos $1450 que comentan en la noticia...

- Brexit podría empujar el precio del oro hasta los 1.450 dólares

Saludos.


----------



## Tichy (23 Jun 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Buenos días Fernando, así es, pesa 26,300 con ceca J.J que según estuve hablando con el joyero, quiere decir que es del Nuevo Reino y por ende con más valor. Cosa que me da igual, ya que es una colección que quiero empezar por tener un "trozo de historia".
> Ayer no recordaba el peso concreto de la moneda y estaba desde el móvil, así que redondeé jajaja. La moneda es preciosa, el dibujo, los relieves, los trazados. Las monedas antiguas tienen la "imperfección" de que no son completamente redondas, pero es algo que las hace especiales (al menos para mi). Si supiese poner fotos de galería aquí, pondría varias de la moneda.
> Gracias por la información y el enlace, desde luego ha cambiado mi pensamiento sobre estos metales gracias al hilo...



Perdonad la puntualización, no por hacer de listillo, sino por si lo lee algún novato y se lía: J.J son las iniciales de los ensayadores. La marca del Nuevo Reino de Granada es NR, con el trazo vertical de la "R" unido a la "N":

8 Escudos, Nuevo Reino (1789 - 1808) - Portal Fuenterrebollo

En cuanto al valor, en efecto Nuevo Reino no es de las más comunes, pero el valor va a depender sobre todo del estado de la moneda. Enhorabuena en cualquier caso.


----------



## Solenius (23 Jun 2016)

Tichy dijo:


> Perdonad la puntualización, no por hacer de listillo, sino por si lo lee algún novato y se lía: J.J son las iniciales de los ensayadores. La marca del Nuevo Reino de Granada es NR, con el trazo vertical de la "R" unido a la "N":
> 
> 8 Escudos, Nuevo Reino (1789 - 1808) - Portal Fuenterrebollo
> 
> En cuanto al valor, en efecto Nuevo Reino no es de las más comunes, pero el valor va a depender sobre todo del estado de la moneda. Enhorabuena en cualquier caso.



Pues gracias por el aporte, porque según él J.J era eso... Siempre está bien seguir aprendiendo y descartar información errónea. Por lo menos es NR jajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Esta mañana en mi comentario dejaba la puerta abierta a esto... y es una "copia", es decir que no es en origen "mío"...

Si como dice la disposición adicional única en su apartado 3... Los límites de déficit estructural establecidos en el 135,2 de la Constitución Española entrarán en vigor a partir de 2020, y de acuerdo con el apartado 3º del Artículo 135... "Los créditos para satisfacer los intereses y el capital de la deuda pública de las Administraciones se entenderán siempre incluidos en el estado de gastos de sus presupuestos y su pago gozará de prioridad absoluta."

Bueno, aparte de la "bajada de pantalones" y la venta de la Soberanía del país, surge la pregunta inevitable: ¿Cómo, quién y con qué se va a pagar esa Deuda pública? SÍ, ya sé que se tirará de impuestos, a pesar de lo que ahora algunos "vendan"... pero, la REALIDAD es la que es: un fuerte desempleo estructural, Pymes funcionando a "trompicones"... Por tanto, que se dejen de "milongas" o de tomar el pelo a la gente, porque la REALIDAD dice que la Deuda NO se podrá pagarse NUNCA y, sencillamente, porque se genera a una velocidad tremendamente superior a la que se reembolsa y tampoco existe liquidez en el Sistema para pagarla...

SÍ, por supuesto, podrán seguir imprimiendo, pero habrá un momento en que el acreedor dirá que para limpiarse el culo ya tiene otro tipo de "papel" y sino al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2016)

*Fernando* tu lo has dicho...billetes para limpiarse el ojal en un futuro difuso.

Si los españolitos de a pie no entienden lo *de prioridad absoluta y intereses de deuda*...apaga y vámonos, ah...y el último que apague la luz, que esto está para derribo, desescombro y solar.

Traducido...si no hay tela, se saca de dónde sea, y si hace falta dejar al españolito sin pensiones, se le deja, y sin asistencia sanitaria, y sin escuelas...pero la deuda y sus intereses*...¡se pagan!*

Quizá los partidos más "populistas", gusten o no, sean más coherentes con esto, y pongan a la sociedad por encima de los intereses y de la deuda, y si hay que sacrificar la prima de riesgo y pasársela por el arco del triunfo para que la gente coma, pues se hace.

¿será bueno a largo plazo?...no lo sé, lo que si parece claro es que a largo plazo la dirección que llevamos es jodida ahora mismo.

nos quedará la duda de lo que hubiera sucedido si el "genio" Nixon, bueno, mas que él, sus asesores financieros (o sea grandes lobbies), no hubieran suprimido el patrón oro.

Es plausible que no hubiéramos crecido tanto ni tan rápido en algunos sectores, pero es indudable que nos hubiéramos ahorrado mucha crisis especulativa nacida como herencia de esta polémica decisión.

A veces me cuestionan que el oro pudiera respaldar toda la deuda emitida en la actualidad, que no "hay suficiente oro", y yo simplemente digo...¡depende del precio al que se valore el mismo!.

No pretendía el genio de Obama (de nuevo su lobbies de asesores), crear una super moneda de platino que valiese exactamente la deuda de USA...bueno, pues esto sería lo mismo, pero con toda la lógica del mundo, no la mamarrachada de la moneda de platino.

Os lo recuerdo siempre:

*el enemigo de la economía son los bancos centrales*


*La banca privada es un negocio al servicio de los anteriores y dedicado a enriquecerse a unos pocos*

*El tiempo de un ser humano vale más que el bonito papel impreso por los bancos centrales y sus secuaces*

*Si no existieran los ejércitos y las fronteras, no habría guerras entre las masas, solo habría levantamientos ciudadanos contra los timadores de los bancos centrales y sus secuaces...los ejércitos se han creado para darles poder y ganarse respeto*.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## TheRedHawk (23 Jun 2016)

No se si ya ha sido hablado aquí pero, ¿no os preocupa el Deutsche?

Hace un año más o menos comenzara a decir entre mis círculos cercanos que muy probablemente el colapso de ese banco iniciase la chispa de la burbuja de la deuda - la madre de todas las burbujas -

¿Cómo lo veis? Para mi el DB está a punto de irse al garete. Y eso no puede ser bueno.

Saludos,


----------



## Los últimos españoles (23 Jun 2016)

amador dijo:


> En caso de colapso, ¿daría nuestro fondo de depósitos?
> El Fondo de Garantía de Depósitos perdió 420 millones en 2015, un 53% más | Economía | EL PAÍS





> El FGD, que cubre hasta 100.000 euros por titular y cuenta bancaria, dispone de 4.115 millones *en deuda pública*,



¿Esto quiere decir que esos miñones no están el el disco duro del PC del Banco de España, sino que está en la promesa de la devolución futura por parte del estado español? ienso:



> El Fondo de Garantía explica en su memoria - en un lenguaje críptico- que con las aportaciones actuales, tiene cubiertos el 59,47% de los depósitos garantizados por este organismo.



Aquí te dicen que daría para el 59,47% del dinero que tenemos en los depósitos de los bancos. Así que ya sabéis: no tengáis depósitos de más de 59.700 eypos. 
Mención a parte a lo de "lenguaje críptico", que parece que está siendo habitual cada vez que sacan cualquier informe, memoria o ley delicada.

Por lo que leo, tratando de deshacerme de mi innata ignorancia, tenemos a la bolsas poco fiables, sobrevaloradas, etc. y no conviene invertir a menos que seas alguien minimamente experimentado. También el inmobiliario burbujeado, con una pirámide poblacional que augura mal futuro a la vivienda y con todos los partidos afilando el cuchillo tributario para apuñalar a cualquiera que tenga un terruño o un cubículo de pladur.

Con esto que escribo aquí arriba, la mejor solución que veo para ir metiendo parte del líquido "sobrante" es el metal.
Y por si hay un apocalipsis, para poder decir eso de que "me quiten lo bailao", el resto para vino y mujeres de mala reputación que de bolsa no entiendo :


----------



## frisch (23 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Bueno, aparte de la "bajada de pantalones" y la venta de la Soberanía del país, surge la pregunta inevitable: ¿Cómo, quién y con qué se va a pagar esa Deuda pública?
> 
> ...



Mi opinión es Reset.

Pero el reset no puede tener lugar (no lo pueden aplicar) hasta que se den las condiciones en las que se sepa (sepan ellos) que la mayoría de la población aceptará una serie de cambios radicales relativos a su libertad económica, política e individual.

Para ello es necesario llevar a la población a situaciones extremas en las que pierdan toda esperanza (bueno, es el caso de Grecia, ya lo han logrado).

En mi opinión todavía hay recorrido, aunque las cosas van muy rápido. Falta por convencer a poblaciones tan importantes como la de Francia, España, Alemania, Italia y Reino Unido. En estas poblaciones todavía queda la esperanza de que cambiando de Gobierno o saliéndose de la UE, se puede dar un giro a la Historia.

Mientras no pericliten estas esperanzas, no hay manera de aplicar el Reset porque el Reset no sólo es cancelar las deudas. Es establecer una nueva cosa en la que: no más papel, todo electrónico, no más preeminencia de los derechos individuales; los colectivos, definidos estos por el Poder estarán por encima de los derechos individuales cuando el Poder considere que el riesgo para la población es demasiado alto (terrorismo, burbujas, en fin, lo que se les ocurra).

De ahí que a ellos (ni idea de quienes son o de si son alguien) no les preocupa demasiado que gane Syriza o el Movimiento 5 Estrellas (Italia) o Podemos, es más, mientras antes se dé cuenta la población de que no hay esperanza por ese lado, mejor.

Obviamente, según mi análisis, todavía hay cuerda o via crucis para un cierto rato.

Cuando llegue el Reset, toda la población (excepto un pequeño grupo de aguerridos luchadores cantonados en un humilde hilo sobre la Evolución del precio del Oro) recibirá la noticia con alegría y alivio y, entonces, será el principio del fin.


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2016)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> No se si ya ha sido hablado aquí pero, ¿no os preocupa el Deutsche?
> 
> Hace un año más o menos comenzara a decir entre mis círculos cercanos que muy probablemente el colapso de ese banco iniciase la chispa de la burbuja de la deuda - la madre de todas las burbujas -
> 
> ...



Has escuchado hablar muchas veces del chantaje ¿verdad?, pues es tan sencillo como eso.

En mi anterior post te puse la clave (banco central/banca privada) ambos están al mutuo servicio.

¿Recuerdas las pelis de El Padrino?...Le voy a hacer una oferta que no podrá rechazar.

Pues eso es lo que le puede decir el DB al BCE por ejemplo.

Tu me recapitalizas indirectamente, y yo me callo la boca de que estoy en quiebra técnica, y evitamos que haya una desbandada a nivel mundial, y un colapso de los mercados.

¿Tu por que te piensas que es tan peligroso que haya un cambio de base en los gobiernos tradicionales en la vieja Europa?

Por que el que llegue y tenga el respaldo suficiente de la ciudadanía, va a sacar la mierda a relucir, caiga quien caiga, pues para eso le han elegido libremente.

Los dela vieja guardia, protegen sus espaldas de generación en generación, y gracias al eterno pacto de silencio, todo sigue flotando sobre una densa balsa de mierda. Esa balsa solo corre peligro de zozobrar si aparecen caras nuevas con nada que perder y mucho que ganar.

*Frish* creo que andas cerca de la "verdad" de este tema fangoso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Solenius (23 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Mi opinión es Reset.
> 
> Pero el reset no puede tener lugar (no lo pueden aplicar) hasta que se den las condiciones en las que se sepa (sepan ellos) que la mayoría de la población aceptará una serie de cambios radicales relativos a su libertad económica, política e individual.
> 
> ...



Todo electrónico? No me transmite ninguna confianza algo que no puedo "tocar", además suena demasiado irreal, se podrían controlar asuntos turbios como la prostitución, los porros de los críos de la plaza, o bien algunos asuntos como éstos requerirían el pago en especie (Metales preciosos, etc). La pillería siempre busca una solución a su situación, así que tendremos los mismos problemas sociales pero con diferentes medios para financiarlos.


----------



## frisch (23 Jun 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Todo electrónico? No me transmite ninguna confianza algo que no puedo "tocar", además suena demasiado irreal, se podrían controlar asuntos turbios como la prostitución, los porros de los críos de la plaza, o bien algunos asuntos como éstos requerirían el pago en especie (Metales preciosos, etc). La pillería siempre busca una solución a su situación, así que tendremos los mismos problemas sociales pero con diferentes medios para financiarlos.



Bueno (es sólo una opinión, para reflexionar nada más) pero el tema de la prostitución de aquí a que se legalice y cotice, creo que no andamos muy lejos (de hecho, ya lo es en un cierto número de países). Y el de los porros, pues qué quieres que te diga, ya hay empresas como Amazon y Microsoft que se adelantan a la cosa para ofrecer hierba legalmente "online".

Insisto, es sólo una opinión y vale lo que vale, pero todo esto que hace apenas 30 años estaba considerado ilegal, se legalizará "Ad Maiorem Gloriam" no de de "Dei" (como dice la máxima de San Ignacio) sino de la guita.

Los vicios serán legalizados, luego fiscalizados y controlados.

El otro día leía (no tengo tiempo ni ganas de buscar la fuente), que no sé qué Corte Judicial de Canadá dictaba que las relaciones sexuales con animales no eran constitutivas de delito siempre y cuando no hubiese penetración.

Apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Solenius (23 Jun 2016)

Siguiendo con la dinámica del hilo, he visto otro en el que se hace una encuesta sobre si subirá a máximos, bajará a mínimos o seguirá en la misma línea. 
Creéis que en la situación actual (Posible estanflación, deflación, crisis de materias primas, incumplimiento del crecimiento económico de China, déficit público español, Brexit, etc) provocará una subida de los valores refugio o un posible hundimiento?, siendo un momento proclive para comprar si bajan.


----------



## frisch (23 Jun 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Siguiendo con la dinámica del hilo, he visto otro en el que se hace una encuesta sobre si subirá a máximos, bajará a mínimos o seguirá en la misma línea.
> Creéis que en la situación actual (Posible estanflación, deflación, crisis de materias primas, incumplimiento del crecimiento económico de China, déficit público español, Brexit, etc) provocará una subida de los valores refugio o un posible hundimiento?, siendo un momento proclive para comprar si bajan.



Seguro que Fernando o paketazo u otros te darán una opinión más técnica o razonada pero yo creo que oro se compra no para hacer plusvalías sino para protegerse. Es como tener velas (o linternas) en casa por si se va la luz.

La luz se irá, no te quepe la menor duda.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# TheRedHakw: Yo soy conocedor de la situación interna del DB... Bien, NO voy a enlazar un documento que acabo de pasar a un amigo del foro, pero lo que se lee ahí NO deja lugar a dudas... De todas formas, TheRedHakw, sobre el DB debatimos ampliamente aquí y se enlazo información muy interesante. Sólo te voy a decir una cosa: si el DB acaba "estallando" lo de Lehman Brothers será una "tontería" en comparación... Supongo que ya volveremos sobre este tema en su momento. A fin de cuentas, de tanto en tanto, "actualizamos" muchas de las cosas que se comentan por aquí.

# frisch: Ja,ja,ja... Muy bueno lo de "aguerridos luchadores cantonados"... Mira, ayer ví a un amigo mío árabe, que es un gran luchador (SÍ, de los que reparten "hostias" de verdad...), y le dije con evidente ironía: "Te veo débil". Y sin inmutarse, al mismo tiempo que simulaba con las manos los movimientos de una serpiente, me respondió: "Pero, todavía pico..." Pues, lo MISMO... Puntualizar que ahora mismo los árabes se encuentran en el Ramadán con lo que ello implica a nivel físico.

Bueno, frisch, lo que comentas sobre el Reset es muy plausible y todo apunta a que quieren llevarlo por ahí, aunque ya sabes que yo soy muy escéptico al respecto, pero claro ahora ando liado con la "Nobleza Negra" (supongo que sabes a qué me refiero) y, en fin, TODO es posible...

# Solenius: Con todas estas "plagas" que me cita, ¿no le parece que Vd. mismo se está respondiendo a las cuestiones planteadas? En esos escenarios: MPs sin ninguna duda, pero lo que SIEMPRE he comentado, es decir servirán en las primeras "fases" y luego ya veríamos...

Yo creo, Solenius, que si tenemos claro el "producto" -la "vela" de frisch...- es una cuestión realmente inútil "especular" con el precio del mismo... Se trata de tenerlo como "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor". Le voy a poner un hipotético ejemplo práctico: se encuentra Vd. perdido en medio del desierto y muerto de sed y de hambre... Encuentra a un individuo que le ofrece pan y agua a cambio de una Onza de Plata... ¿Qué haría Vd.? Pues, NO se plantearía el "precio", sino intercambiar los "productos" y salir del apuro... ¿O NO? Bueno, si le pudiera la avaricia, acabaría con sus huesos consumidos por el Sol del día y el frío de la Noche... Triste, pero REAL.

Y como le dice acertadamente el amigo frisch: la "luz" se irá sin ningún género de dudas...

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (23 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Solenius: Con todas estas "plagas" que me cita, ¿no le parece que Vd. mismo se está respondiendo a las cuestiones planteadas? En esos escenarios: MPs sin ninguna duda, pero lo que SIEMPRE he comentado, es decir servirán en las primeras "fases" y luego ya veríamos...
> 
> Yo creo, Solenius, que si tenemos claro el "producto" -la "vela" de frisch...- es una cuestión realmente inútil "especular" con el precio del mismo... Se trata de tenerlo como "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor". Le voy a poner un hipotético ejemplo práctico: se encuentra Vd. perdido en medio del desierto y muerto de sed y de hambre... Encuentra a un individuo que le ofrece pan y agua a cambio de una Onza de Plata... ¿Qué haría Vd.? Pues, NO se plantearía el "precio", sino intercambiar los "productos" y salir del apuro... ¿O NO? Bueno, si le pudiera la avaricia, acabaría con sus huesos consumidos por el Sol del día y el frío de la Noche... Triste, pero REAL.
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes:
Desde luego lleváis razón, creo que voy a cambiar de asesor financiero, al contarle mi inversión en una garantía como es el oro, me ha aconsejado que no siga en algo que ha sufrido oscilaciones tan bruscas y que siguiese con los depósitos, seguros, planes, que aunque arrojen beneficios bajos tienes tu dinero asegurado (Obviamente es bastante positivo...)
Le he respondido que era más por diversificar mi capital por si las "moscas"...
Soy un novicio en los "metales", supongo que es el miedo del principio jajaja
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## amador (23 Jun 2016)

Hola #frisch,

estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo que pronosticas de la regulación de los vicios por la administración. Ya los han incorporado al PIB y dentro de poco llevarán IVA: drogas blandas, más juego, etc, ...

Sin embargo en la prostitución no lo veo tan claro. Aunque en Alemania y Holanda si está regulado, son casos aislados en Europa.

En otros países como España, Francia, Italia, Nórdicos, la izquierda no lo ve bien (por temas de explotación de la mujer) y la derecha católica tampoco por pecaminoso. Sólo hay un sector liberal no católico minoritario que lo apoya. Por tanto no creo que salga adelante en muchos años.

Saludos



frisch dijo:


> Bueno (es sólo una opinión, para reflexionar nada más) pero el tema de la prostitución de aquí a que se legalice y cotice, creo que no andamos muy lejos (de hecho, ya lo es en un cierto número de países). Y el de los porros, pues qué quieres que te diga, ya hay empresas como Amazon y Microsoft que se adelantan a la cosa para ofrecer hierba legalmente "online".
> 
> Insisto, es sólo una opinión y vale lo que vale, pero todo esto que hace apenas 30 años estaba considerado ilegal, se legalizará "Ad Maiorem Gloriam" no de de "Dei" (como dice la máxima de San Ignacio) sino de la guita.


----------



## Domin (23 Jun 2016)

Hola, esto es el ultimo mensaje que escribo sobre el tema de la ventaja historica que creo que se le ha dado a ciertas comunidades autonomas, ya que no es el tema del hilo. Solo dire que para mi si se montan industrias textiles, acero... en algunas comunidades autonomas, eso les da una ventaja increible respecto a las otras, ya que esto quiere decir tambien vias del tren (la primera linea de ferrocarril fue barcelona-mataro) etc...
Respecto a lo de que todo el dinero estaba concentrado en ciertas manos, tampoco estoy de acuerdo, puede que alguien ganase gran cantidad de dinero con ello, no se quienes exactamente, lo que estoy seguro que todo el empleo que se creo gracias a ello beneficio a estas comunidades autonomas enormemente.
Por cierto yo si creo que eramos hermanos, muchisimos de nuestros antepasados murieron por esto, por nuestro pais, por nuestra bandera. Y bueno yo creo que lo seguimos siendo, aunque haya ciertos partidos que intenten separarnos. 

Por cierto por favor escribirme de tu


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jun 2016)

Hola, Solenius: Si yo fuera su asesor "metalero" le daba a Vd. una buena "colleja"... Me explico: siendo "novato" en este "mundillo", hay que ser muy "atrevido" para empezar apostando por un 8 Escudos de Oro... Otra cosa es que sea un "capricho", caro, pero "capricho" al fin y al cabo. Yo también me tomo un whisky que pocos "mortales" toman...

Bien, Solenius, le digo esto porque cuando hablamos de los MPs como "refugio" y/o "reserva de valor", evidentemente, "priorizamos" la mejor relación precio vs calidad... Eso SÍ, por aquí andamos muchos "metaleros" que venimos desde la Numismatica, pero SÍ que le aconsejo que vaya más pausado en sus movimientos y no vaya a cogerse los "dedos" por no entender bien el "producto". Desde luego, me consta que se ha leído nuestro hilo y parte del 1º (hay un 2º mucho más interesante...), pero insisto en que aquí recomendamos ir "despacito"...

Vamos a ver, respecto a la encuesta que nos comentaba, ¿la considera Vd. "representativa"? Va a ser que NO, vamos que no llega ni a "gota"... Como "muestra", le diré que en los dos últimos hilos llevamos ya casi un total de 2.000.000 de visitas (SÍ, no he puesto ningún cero de más...). Para mí, éste último dato SÍ que es "representativo", porque cuanto menos nos dice que interesa lo que escribimos por aquí y, muy posiblemente, haya muchos, pero muchos "metaleros" anónimos...

Respecto a los "asesores" financieros, NO creo en ellos y he tocado casi todos los "palos" en el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión... Es "normal" lo que le ha comentado su "asesor" y que sabe lo que sabe... Igual si Vd. le hubiera hablado del Oro "papel" su "recomendación" hubiera sido muy diferente. En fin, podría explicarle el "repaso" que le he dado hoy al director de la sucursal de uno de los bancos con los que "trabajo", pero NO merece la pena. El muy subnormal se pensaba que porque iba de sport y soy "fortachón", pues que era poco menos que un "garrulo"... y lo he puesto "firme" a los pocos minutos.

# amador: Mira, por cuestiones profesionales, he llevado la Seguridad de muchos de esos "antros" y NO tienes NI IDEA de la "pasta" que se mueve alrededor de la Prostitución... Además, esa "pasta" procede tanto de los "buenos" como de los "malotes" y es que el VICIO no entiende de "colores" ni de ideologías... Por tanto, llegado el caso NO lo des por imposible, ni mucho menos...

Saludos.

Edito: #domin: No hay inconveniente en respetar tu opinión, pero entenderás también que no la compartamos... En cualquier caso, ya la has formulado, con tu particular argumento y con las maneras correctas que exigimos por aquí, de manera que en lo que a mí respecta el tema queda cerrado y en otro momento, si procede, ya volveremos sobre el mismo. De todas formas, el hilo sigue estando a tu disposición para lo que desees comentar. ¡Ah! y Bienvenido al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Jun 2016)

Domin dijo:


> .../...
> 
> eso les da una ventaja increible respecto a las otras, ya que esto quiere decir tambien vias del tren (la primera linea de ferrocarril fue barcelona-mataro) etc...
> 
> .../...



Es así. La primera línea de ferrocarril fue la de Barcelona-Mataró en 1837 pero también es cierto que 179 años después, viajar en tren de Barcelona a Valencia requiere 7 horas y de Madrid a Valencia 3 y la distancia es la misma.


----------



## amador (23 Jun 2016)

¿Me permitís este off-topic?

Seguro que a mentes lúcidas como las vuestras os dará que pensar ...

¿Comprarías un coche que elegirá matarte para salvar otras vidas? | Ciencia | EL PAÍS


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

# amador: Interesante... pero si somos realmente sinceros NO creo que existieran grandes diferencias en el resultado final. A mí, entre mi hijo y otros cinco... pues, prefiero que sobreviva mí hijo. Y otra cosa es la falsa "moralidad"...

Y mejor menos "tecnificación" y así NO acabaremos aceptando todo lo que nos propongan y que luego será imposición...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (24 Jun 2016)

Despierten señores.... habemus brexit
uff, nikkei -8.68%-- sp500 -5% -- oil -6%-- gold +5,5%


----------



## timi (24 Jun 2016)

saludos , y felicidades a los Juanes del hilo. Como de costumbre , excelentes comentarios y nuevas incorporaciones ,,,, 
Solenius , al principio todo cuesta , lo importante es estar convencido uno mismo. Yo a mi asesor , ni le he explicado todo lo que tengo , ni todo lo que hago. He picoteado alguna idea propuesta por el , pero con el tiempo he llegado a la conclusión que lo que se expone en este hilo no lo superan los asesores financieros
un % en mp's y el resto en cash en espera . En espera de que ???? no lo se , pero no pienso comprar la mierda que me propongan::

JAJAJAJA ahora he leído la contra de Fernando , yo no estoy tan puesto como tu para dejar en paños menores al director de la sucursal como tu , pero no es la primera vez que delante de uno de ellos , se me acaban los razonamientos económicos , pero en ese caso me guardo el ultimo e irrefutable , que les jode mucho , y no pueden decir nada mas ,,,, y es que les digo que si me lo proponen ellos , es que a mi no me puede interesar ,,,, mano de santo.

y si Atom ant , vaya subidita , pero forma parte del juego , pero lo importante es seguir el precio de la barra de pan , tal como comenta paketazo , si la vemos a 12 euros , seguramente es que ya es tarde , y en poco tiempo puede llegar a 20.000 y si pasa algo así , para eso están los seguros , que naturalmente se contratan cuando la barra de pan esta a 0,50.

saludos a todos y a disfrutar de estos 3 días.


----------



## pamarvilla (24 Jun 2016)

Buenos días. 
Me sorprende lo del Brexit. :
Aunque me alegro porque creo que puiede ser lo mejor que nos puede pasar dada la política dominante en Unión. Algunas de sus indecencias pueden empezar a ponerse en solfa. Y a Cameron lo normal sería que le queden 4 telediarios.

El Ibex baja porque el chico del idem, "Naranjito" está también pringado. :XX:

bez - De Alfonso acusa a Rivera: "Vino a verme y me pidió que le diera algo a él también"

Y sí, estirón del oro por encima de los 1300 $/oz

Salu2 y feliz San Juan 

Edito. Y ahora ¡Gibraltar, español! :


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días y... RADIANTES...

Ja,ja,ja... Vaya, vaya... parece que por aquí NO andamos unos "asustaviejas" como algunos nos califican por ahí... Ja,ja,ja...

# timi: Resulta que esa oficina bancaria NO la pisaba desde hacia más de cuatro años y el Director de la misma, al igual que la gente que allí estaban trabajando, eran "otros", por tanto evidentemente NO me conocían, pero bueno viendo el "extracto" y los "números" pues la "acogida" debía haber sido otra y, sobre todo, no intentar pasarse de "listo", porque quedó como lo que era: un TONTO... Y en breves días decidiré si cierro mis "relaciones" con esa entidad. No por el "pollo", sino porque me finaliza la garantía de un producto y tengo que tomar una decisión al respecto.

# pamarvilla: La verdad, no esperaba que el Brexit saliera hacia delante, a pesar de que había escrito que familiares y amigos que viven en UK me decían que a pie de calle se respiraba que iba a triunfar la SALIDA... Bueno, se podrá creer o no en el VOTO, pero aquí ha "funcionado", tanto si gusta como si no... Y eso que la maquinaría propagandística y "algo" mucho más "jodido" han estado del lado de que UK se quedase. En fin, es una cuestión de "mentalidad" y aquí, en ese aspecto, estamos a "años luz" de muchos países de nuestro entorno.

Y entiendo que la UE queda "herida de muerte" porque deja la puerta abierta al "Efecto Dominó" y se me vienen a la mente países como Chekia, Holanda, Dinamarca, Austria, Finlandia, Hungría... Por otro lado, se va UK y que es la segunda económica de la UE... "Chungo", muy "chungo" se presenta el panorama...

Y en los distintos activos financieros hoy va a ser un VIERNES NEGRO... El Oro ha funcionado de puta madre: hace unos minutos en los $1322,00, pero no hay que lanzar "cohetes" aún, porque hay que esperar a que funcionen los "cortafuegos" que ya tendrán preparados y luego ya hablaremos... Y no está de más recordar que la salida del Reino Unido NO va a ser de un día para otro y eso llevará un tiempo que será largo.

Aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que enlaza con la parte final de mi comentario...

- http://es.investing.com/analysis/viernes-negro.-la-hora-de-los-bancos-centrales-200137731

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Jun 2016)

Una buena sorpresa lo del BREXIT... Ahora la UE ya no podrá amenazar con tanta dureza con echar de la UE a los países que no acepten la "troika". La política del miedo tendrá que sustituirse por la seducción....
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... La "Seducción" irá por "barrios", pero para otros será sustituida por la "Violación"... Bueno, los llamados "PIGS" algo sabemos al respecto... ¿No?

Pedernal, la UE lo tiene muy "jodido" en cuanto a su supervivencia... Y es una cuestión de tiempo, por tanto de esperar y ver qué hacen, a fin de cuentas la UE/Euro se crearon como un "cortafuegos" que salvaguardará a los EE.UU./USD... ¿Te imaginas dónde ahora estarían éstos si no existiera la UE? Por tanto, es el "Imperio" el más interesado en mover "ficha"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 09:43 ----------

Por cierto, hace unos minutos: Prima de riesgo en los 171,7... ¡+23,792%!

Saludos.


----------



## Sacaroso (24 Jun 2016)

He estado dando un repaso por varios canales viendo lo que comentan sobre el Brexit y es increible, casi todos diciendo que cómo se le ocurre a Cameron hacer un referendum.
Conclusión: No le preguntemos al populacho que nos joden los planes.


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2016)

Sinceramente, la cosa ha estado bastante ajustada aprox. 48% Vs 52%. Es poco margen cuando hablamos de millones de "almas"

Es plausible que si en un año se hace otro referendum las cosas den un giro, al haber tan poco margen...no sé si me explico.

No hubiera sido lo mismo si las cosas fueran por ejemplo 30% vs 70%

En cuanto a los mercados, reitero mi quizá equivocada opinión, los británicos nunca fueron integrantes de "verdad" de la UE, y si ahora se fueran, no habrá ningún trauma a nivel monetario ni económico inmediato. Repito, es mi opinión, y pienso que será lo que suceda, independientemente de que las bolsas se descojonen por la novedad, o que el oro vuele, las primas se calienten...

Cabeza fría siempre, y más en estos momentos de indecisión.

Por cierto Cameron todo un caballero, y no es de mi admiración, pero seguro que aquí en España no dimitía ni el conserje. En eso los británicos si que nos llevan mucha ventaja, y son consecuentes con sus ideales.

Buen día a todos, y démosle a esto una semanita o dos para sacar conclusiones al respecto de los mercados en general.

Felicidades a los Juanes/Juanas, y un saludo a todos.


----------



## Sacaroso (24 Jun 2016)

Por cierto, hay que ver la infuencia del €/$.
Mientras que el oro en $ esta noche ha tenido una caída máxima del 4.5%, en euros ha llegado a caer un 13.5%.
Tela.

Edit. Quería decir subida jeje, lo he mezclado con la bajada del euro.


----------



## pamarvilla (24 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... La "Seducción" irá por "barrios", pero para otros será sustituida por la "Violación"... Bueno, los llamados "PIGS" algo sabemos al respecto... ¿No?
> 
> Pedernal, la UE lo tiene muy "jodido" en cuanto a su supervivencia... Y es una cuestión de tiempo, por tanto de esperar y ver qué hacen, a fin de cuentas la UE/Euro se crearon como un "cortafuegos" que salvaguardará a los EE.UU./USD... ¿Te imaginas dónde ahora estarían éstos si no existiera la UE? Por tanto, es el "Imperio" el más interesado en mover "ficha"...
> 
> ...



Y puede ser una jugada maestra del Imperio para cargarse a un rival al que más pronto que tarde va hacerle pasar por el arco del triunfo de sus condiciones, y antes que pueda producirse el colapso de la Unión. 

Tenemos entrando por el umbral europeo al Tratado transatlántico de librecomercio UE-EUU (TIIP) y que, con razón, han llamado caballo de Troya. Un instrumento comercial con un montón de nuevas reglas que finalmente pueden suponer una estocada de muerte para nuestros estados del bienestar (aunque los liberales seguro que opinarán lo contrario).

Y Cameron, sin quererlo, ha podido ser el verdadero ariete yanqui sobre la ya débil resistencia organizada en Europa ante esta invasión comercial.
ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# paketazo: NO, no estoy de acuerdo contigo. SÍ, el resultado en el referéndum ha sido muy justo, pero ¡Ojo! que toda la maquinaría del Estado y de la Oligarquía británica han estado apoyando seguir en la UE y luego "añade" el asesinato de la diputada Jo Cox... En aquellos momentos, te recuerdo que el diferencial a favor del Brexit era muy amplio.

Por supuesto, ahora mismo hay una sobre reacción en los mercados y dentro de unas semanas tendremos una mejor "foto", pero nos estamos acercando -sino estamos ya "dentro"- a aquellas "percepciones" que me indican fuertes caídas en las Bolsas durante el Verano y no lo digo ahora, sino que ya hace bastante tiempo...

Sé, paquetazo, que eres un "europeista" convencido, pero mi experiencia personal -"años"...- me dice que España NUNCA debió entrar en la UE y menos en las condiciones en que lo hizo. Y el tiempo da y quita razones... y, de momento, me da la RAZÓN.

# pamarvilla: NO, tampoco estoy de acuerdo contigo... Cameron era una pieza fundamental para que triunfará el TIIP y ahora lo veo mucho más en el aire... Y desconoces mucho acerca de Cameron y que está muy "pringado" en asuntos muy turbios y de alcance internacional, sobre todo geopolítico... NO, no es un "gilipollas", pero SÍ un auténtico HdP.

¡Joder! si para que dimitiera "Soria" hubo que "preparar" a los "GEOS"... Ya no sé si están preparando a los "paracas" para desalojar al ínclito "Jorgito"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2016)

*fernando* no es que sea "europeísta" es que soy de la opinión de que hemos de unirnos, en las familias, pueblos, ciudades, naciones...lo creo así, por que está en nuestros genes.

La unión es la semilla del avance, el aislamiento es plantar semillas en el desierto. No hablo exclusivamente de economía, hablo de forma de vida, de avance, de mentalidades.

Las fronteras a muy largo plazo han de desaparecer, si no habremos fracasado como especie. La suma de las partes crea un todo, y en ese todo está la fuerza del avance, de un modo seguro y más rápido.

Que un país decida dar la espalda a un proyecto de unión, pues sí, sinceramente me da algo de pena, y no por lo que pueda suceder a nivel de economía, si no por que me demuestra lo alejadas que están las mentalidades...pero ojo, cada vez menos.

Imagina ese referéndum hace 100 años, y lo que ha cambiado todo desde entonces a nivel fronterizo, de libre mercado, de movilidad humana...

Para mi, dejar la unión es un paso atrás como ser humano, pero ojo, puedo admitir que el proyecto fracase por motivos económicos, o por el sobre esfuerzo de alguna de sus partes respecto al resto, lo que para mi es del todo traumático, es que fracase por ideologías de autodeterminación, o de ultraderecha/izquierda radical...y de nuevo hablo de mi postura al respecto.

Sea como sea, creo que las aguas volverán a su cauce, en unas semanas, o en una década, y el camino será el de unirse y no separarse.

Un saludo a todos, y gracias por las diversas opiniones, siempre es grato contrastar y comparar.


----------



## pamarvilla (24 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> # pamarvilla: NO, tampoco estoy de acuerdo contigo... Cameron era una pieza fundamental para que triunfará el TIIP y ahora lo veo mucho más en el aire... Y desconoces mucho acerca de Cameron y que está muy "pringado" en asuntos muy turbios y de alcance internacional, sobre todo geopolítico... NO, no es un "gilipollas", pero SÍ un auténtico HdP.
> 
> ¡Joder! si para que dimitiera "Soria" hubo que "preparar" a los "GEOS"... Ya no sé si están preparando a los "paracas" para desalojar al ínclito "Jorgito"...
> ...



Fernando, en cualquier caso sería un HdP con una cierto estilo.

David Cameron dimite tras la victoria del Brexit: "Habrá un nuevo primer ministro en octubre" | Internacional | EL MUNDO

Por contra, han pasado 3 días desde la filtración de las grabaciones en Interior, y ni Fernández ni su jefe mueven ficha.

Elecciones Generales 2016: Fernández Díaz descarta dimitir: Quieren destruirme políticamente. Soy la víctima. Noticias de Elecciones Generales

"Aferrado a la poltrona" (José Mota) 
Diputado pegado al escan

Edito. 
# paketazo... sí aunque ahora esto va a dar alas a movimientos centrífugos y a formaciones sociopolíticas bastantes indeseables... a la larga esto puede ser un paso atrás para coger impulso en el proyecto europeo que muchos soñamos pero que hemos visto cada vez más y más como algo quimérico en manos de esos burócratas de Bruselas y, peor aún, en el contexto de la gran crisis éconómico-financiera y sus "soluciones".

Saludos


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Jun 2016)

Como me gusta el olor a Napalm por la mañana.
Buenos días. :fiufiu:


----------



## oinoko (24 Jun 2016)

# paketazo:
A mi entender la UE ha tenido dos fallos importantes:

1- Crear la moneda única antes que una armonización juridica y fiscal, permitir paraisos fiscales dentro de la propia UE, mientras que los paises están atados en la politica monetaria por una moneda única. 

2-Crecer demasiado rápido antes de consolidarse. Las ampliaciones de 2004 (Polonia, Hungria,etc) y 2007 (Rumania, Bulgaria) y los tramites actuales con Turquia. Son demasiados países con muchas diferencias de todo tipo: culturales, religiosas, sociales, economicas, etc. Tantas diferencias hacen que mucha gente no se sienta identificada con el proyecto. Es lo mismo que en la empresa privada, crecer demasiado rápido también tiene sus riesgos. En este caso por crecer demasiado por el Este, se pueden perder miembros por el Oeste. 

A UK el primer fallo no le afectaba porque mantenía su moneda propia, y La City de Londres mantenia su status de paraiso fiscal, pero el segundo fallo si que le afecta mucho, porque ese espiritu de superioridad que tienen ese "atajo de hijos de corsarios", en ocasiones está muy cerca del racismo.

Con su pan se lo coman.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (24 Jun 2016)

El oro se dispara como los inversores buscan refugio Siguiendo Brexit
Gold Soars as Investors Seek Haven Following Brexit - WSJ

Que no cunda el pánico.

ETF Securities: "El oro podría subir a los 1.400 dólares" - Dirigentes Digital.


----------



## SOY (24 Jun 2016)

Sin palabras...






.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Morsa (24 Jun 2016)

Un saludo a todos los nuevos lectores del hilo!

Vaya hostia se estan dando los bankieros. El guantazo de realidad del santander es de órdago.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# paketazo: El proyecto "europeo" era algo fallido desde el principio y NO le des más vueltas... O se hacía un proyecto de "país" en todos sus apartados o iba a pasar esto y lo que acabará llegando... Y para España nuestra pertenencia a la UE ha sido un desastre en todos los sentidos. 

Para los "mercados" ha sido un auténtico DESASTRE y ahora está corriendo "SANGRE" y MUCHA... cosa que me alegra por su carácter especulativo. NO fue ninguna "casualidad" mi visita de ayer a esa sucursal bancaria... Y algunos sólo nos guiamos por nuestras particulares "percepciones", de manera que a veces -o muchas...- "acertamos" en nuestras decisiones financieras.

# pamarvilla: Bueno, a Cameron NO le quedaba otra alternativa... Y es que fuera de aquí se asumen responsabilidades con gran rapidez... NO como aquí y luego a muchos les causa "extrañeza" lo que nos pasa... Cuanta "incultura".

Y te dejo esto sobre el "estilo" del "pollo" de marras...

- Britain hid secret MI6 plan to break up Libya from US, Hillary Clinton told by confidant - Telegraph

Saludos.

Edito: # Morsa: Bueno, bueno... El DB hace unos minutos también se estaba dejando un 15%... Y me imagino que todo sector bancario mundial debe estar hecho unos "zorros" en estos momentos. ¿"Extraño"? NO y NADA comparable a cuando se vaya la "Luz" a la que se refería ayer el amigo frisch... Por tanto, seguid tomando "nota" y haciendo los "deberes"...

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (24 Jun 2016)

Me siento un "afortunado" por haber pillado este hilo a "tiempo" y la compra que realicé, veía demasiada incertidumbre que no estaba reflejado en los medios habituales y claro tenía sospechas de si era una buena decisión o sólo ideas de unos "pocos locos", con todo el respeto, también me incluyo.
Por cierto Fernando, la moneda de Carlos IV fue más un capricho que una garantía, me atrae bastante la historia y si juntas eso con metales preciosos, pues ni te cuento jajaja.
Tendré que esperar para seguir comprando, me da rabia no haber conocido este foro antes, pero tampoco quiero comprar en un momento de incertidumbre, aunque lo tome como una garantía y no como una inversión.


----------



## Sistémico (24 Jun 2016)

La duda que me asalta es si debo pasar a la siguiente fase "prepper": acumular medicamentos y alimentos en conserva para aguantar un par de años, ya que, de poco nos servirán los metales en primera instancia. Ganaría el trueque de bienes, agua potable y "plomo". Esto bajo escenario de "mad max" total.


----------



## maragold (24 Jun 2016)

Hoy es un buen día para pasarse a saludar a los amigos.

Alguno hoy ha entendido el concepto valor refugio y lo tranquilos que dormimos los que no nos fiamos de vendehumos...


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Sistémico: Aquí SIEMPRE hemos aconsejado comenzar la "casa" de abajo arriba y NO al revés... Un planteamiento lógico que le hago: "esto" se va a la MIERDA, y entonces sus MPs para qué servirán... Pues, para "adquirir" aquello que se necesita para vivir. Por tanto, para qué se va a pagar más caro aquello que ya se puede ir acumulando... Aquí SIEMPRE se ha hablado de crear una Despensa de entidad e ir reciclándola, aparte de tener un buen Botiquín y aquellas cosas que puedan sernos de utilidad. Tampoco hay que dejarse llevar por el "pánico", pero tampoco se pierde nada haciendo los "deberes" poquito a poquito...

Los MPs, Sistémico, tendrían utilidad en las primeras "fases" y luego creo que ya NO tendrían utilidad... Y aquí ya me refiero a un NO RETORNO... Me explico, ¿No?

# Solenius: Lo que le comentaba ayer: "piano piano si va lontano"... y Ojalá hubiera en el país tantos "locos" como los que nos movemos por aquí. "Otro gallo cantaría"...

# maragold: Hola, TOCAYO. Bueno, ya ves que seguimos con nuestro particular "mantra" y ahora algunos se acuerdan de que cuando llueve es mejor tener un paraguas... Simple "sentido común". Un abrazo, amigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Jun 2016)

""El oro es el activo financiero por excelencia. No forma parte de la hoja de balance de nadie más cuando se tiene en físico, lo que quiere decir que no tiene riesgo de contraparte. Quien lo posee sabe que es dinero en su mano, sin peligro de que la quiebra del sistema lo pueda dejar en la ruina.""


"Telegraph reporta que las ventas de la Royal Mint (Casa de Moneda británica) se han disparado en 32 por cierto durante el mes pasado. Sus clientes están llevándose todas las barras, soberanos y britannias (monedas) que pueden.""

Los inversores acertaron al comprar oro:

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los inversores acertaron al comprar oro


----------



## amador (24 Jun 2016)

Como es normal, ahora a los Escoceses a los que Cameron les vendió la moto quieren volver a votar.

New Scotland independence referendum 'highly likely': Sturgeon | Reuters


----------



## racional (24 Jun 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Que no cunda el pánico.
> 
> ETF Securities: "El oro podría subir a los 1.400 dólares" - Dirigentes Digital.



Pues me parece una mierda de subida, la verdad.


----------



## frisch (24 Jun 2016)

Para la hemeroteca y por si alguien todavía tiene dudas de la farsa en la que nos hacen vivir (espero no vivir los tiempos en los que nos obliguen).

Pedro Sánchez: "Esto es lo que ocurre cuando se consulta a la ciudadanía" - AraInfo | Diario Libre d'Aragón

_También ha lanzado [Pedro Sánchez ] un mensaje en clave electoral española y de mucho calado, cuando ha afirmado que “esto es lo que ocurre con las consultas [Brexit o no Brexit] que vienen a trasladar a la ciudadanía los problemas que deben ser resueltos por los políticos”._


¡Ojo Pedro que te están grabando!


----------



## L'omertá (24 Jun 2016)

Un día precioso ¿Verdad? 

---------- Post added 24-jun-2016 at 19:27 ----------

Que conste que esperaba mas , se notan las manos negras.


----------



## mk73 (24 Jun 2016)

maragold dijo:


> Hoy es un buen día para pasarse a saludar a los amigos.
> 
> Alguno hoy ha entendido el concepto valor refugio y lo tranquilos que dormimos los que no nos fiamos de vendehumos...



mas de alguno se estara estirando de los pelos y otros empezaran hacerse preguntas, o replantearse todo.


----------



## 8cilindros (24 Jun 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Habemus Brexit. La verdad es que no me lo esperaba, ayer por la noche me esperaba que ganase el remain, sobre todo a partir del asesinato de Jo Cox.

Y como dice L'Omerta, me esperaba más. Desde las 3 de la tarde tanto la plata como el oro están pegando un bajón, muestra de esas "manos negras".

A mí esto no iba ni me venía, ni políticamente ni por ahorros en MP´s, ya que algo tengo, pero poco. Políticamente, me da igual estar en una UE ultra-intervencionista como en un Reino Unido independiente pero igual o más intervencionista que la UE. A parte de que no hay nada más anti-liberal que la restricción a la libre circulación de las personas, las mercancías y los capitales. A parte no soy británico, pero si un "ESPEXIT" se diera, mi opinión sería la misma (aunque miedo me daría tener a la castuza de aquí a los mandos de la impresora).


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: Je,je,je... ¡Qué pena! ¿No? Hoy parece que NO ha sido un buen día para Vd. y para los "metaleros" un simple día más y que confirma nuestras "percepciones"... NO, por aquí Vd. NO va a hacer prosélitos. Lo siento... pero muy poco, la verdad.

# L´omertá: Hombre, no está mal, pero tenga Vd. en cuenta que los Bancos Centrales de casi todo el mundo deben haber intervenido activamente, amén de las entidades bancarias que habrán hecho lo imposible por evitar una auténtica debacle de todo ese sector. Hoy unos y otros se habrán dejado una "pasta" de COJONES. Y eso que Wall Street ha abierto intentando invertir lo que estaba sucediendo en casi todo el mundo, pero me imagino que ahora mismo hay tanta incertidumbre que ya veremos lo que sucede con los distintos activos y sólo parecen librarse el Oro (también la Plata) y el Bund.

En fin, os dejo dos artículos interesantes...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/comex-registered-silver-now-more-leveraged-than-gold/

- Chinese Bankruptcies Surge More Than 50% In Q1; Worse To Come | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (24 Jun 2016)

Por cierto ¿y si les volvieran a hacer votar?

Dinamarca 1991 Tratado de Maastricht - No 51,7% - Les volvieron a hacer votar

Irlanda 2001 Tratado de Niza - No 53,9% - Les volvieron a hacer votar

Francia 2005 Constitución Europea - No 54,9% - Ignorado

Holanda 2005 Constitución Europea - No 61,5% - Ignorado

Irlanda 2008 Tratado de Lisboa - No 53,2% - Les volvieron a hacer votar

Grecia 2015 Rescate Financiero - No 61,3% - Ignorado


----------



## maragold (24 Jun 2016)

racional dijo:


> Pues me parece una mierda de subida, la verdad.



Y qué te parece la bajada del IBEX???

:XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

¡Que "malo" eres maragold!:XX::XX::XX: Si no le gusta el Oro y anda por un subforo de Inversión, pues me temo que le gusta el "papel"...:cook: Si es así, "malo" porque habrá necesitado de otro tipo de "papel", pero por "urgencias", ya sabes...

Por cierto, para aquellos que no entiendan nuestros comentarios, es que el "amigo" es un viejo conocido de los "metaleros" y no sólo de este hilo, sino que se ha pasado SIEMPRE por todos los que ha podido.ienso:

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## maragold (24 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ¡Que "malo" eres maragold! Si no le gusta el Oro y anda por un subforo de Inversión, pues me temo que le gusta el "papel"... Si es así, "malo" porque habrá necesitado de otro tipo de "papel", pero por "urgencias", ya sabes...
> 
> Por cierto, para aquellos que no entiendan nuestros comentarios, es que el "amigo" es un viejo conocido de los "metaleros" y no sólo de este hilo, sino que se ha pasado SIEMPRE por todos los que ha podido.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Tocayo, es que lo que me jode es que este chaval lleva años dando po'l culo (con perdón) a los que os curráis la maravillosa contrainformación que avisa de lo que se está cociendo.

Por no hablar de los payasos que pretendían reírse(?) de los que protegemos parte de nuestro patrimonio cuanto el oro estaba en 900€ y el IBEX en 11.000.

Mamporreros del sistema.

En el fondo, me dan pena.

Un abrazo


----------



## frisch (24 Jun 2016)

¿Corre peligro el inglés como lengua oficial en la Unión Europea?

¡Ojalá!


Vozpópuli - Y ahora, el asunto del inglés: ¿seguirá como principal lengua de trabajo en Bruselas?


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Estaba repasando lo que han hecho los distintos valores del Eurostoxx-50 y ¡Joder! en mi otra vida debí ser "augur"... Recordaréis que hace muy pocos días que escribía que Telefónica se vería en los 7,45 y hoy ha marcado un mínimo en los... ¡7,451! Bien, en estos momentos, NO recomiendo a NADIE entrar ahí, porque la caída puede proseguir en los próximos días y cuando se "estabilice" todo (que lo intentarán)... volverá a caer más tarde acompañando al resto de las Bolsas. Una vez ya comenté que bebiendo una cerveza tuve una "visión" de hacia dónde podría dirigirse el Ibex-35. No creo que se debiera a los "efectos" de la cerveza...

Y dejo un muy interesante artículo...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...a-de-los-mercaderes-es-la-hora-de-otra-europa

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Sistémico (25 Jun 2016)

Entraría al Chulibex entorno a los 5500-6000 puntos. ¿Lo esperáis más abajo?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Sistémico: Los 5500-6100 es un rango que se vería fácilmente sólo con que el S&P 500 corrigiera un "misero" 15%... algo que acabará produciéndose y no sé si se verá este año, aunque sea puntualmente, por ser año electoral en el Imperio, aunque tampoco descartemos NADA, ya que dependerá de los movimientos que se efectúen para que salga el candidato "elegido" por los que mandan de verdad... Yo preveo un Verano muy movido y ya lo escribí hace tiempo...

A más largo plazo, no me extrañarían ver los entornos de los 4300 en el Ibex-35, pero no me atrevo de decirte cuando... Tengo alguna "idea" al respecto, pero prefiero guardarla de momento, a fin de cuentas lo más "lógico" es que intenten poner freno a la actual SANGRÍA en los mercados. No está de más decir que mi "pronóstico" sobre los 7,45 en Telefónica NO esperaba que se diera en tan corto tiempo, así que mucha prudencia y, la verdad, yo estaría ahora fuera de cualquier cosa que "oliera" a Bolsa. Otra cosa es para aquellos traders más avezados y que pueden ganar una buena "pasta" en esta situación, pero también perderla...

# frisch: Ni que te hubieran leído el pensamiento...

- Vozpópuli - Una petición popular supera las 100.000 firmas y obliga a Westminster a debatir un segundo referéndum

Y dejo también esto de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - ¡No es el Brexit, son los Bancos Centrales!

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Corre peligro el inglés como lengua oficial en la Unión Europea?
> 
> ¡Ojalá!
> 
> ...



Uhm... crees que seguira habiendo UE en dos anyos? o


----------



## racional (25 Jun 2016)

maragold dijo:


> Y qué te parece la bajada del IBEX???
> 
> :XX:



La bajada del IBEX era predecible.


----------



## Domin (25 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Es así. La primera línea de ferrocarril fue la de Barcelona-Mataró en 1837 pero también es cierto que 179 años después, viajar en tren de Barcelona a Valencia requiere 7 horas y de Madrid a Valencia 3 y la distancia es la misma.



Si le echas un ojo a la pagina de Renfe veras q tarda 3:30 mas o menos. Me imagino qblo q dices seria antes.

Un saludo


----------



## maragold (25 Jun 2016)

racional dijo:


> La bajada del IBEX era predecible.




Y que el oro es un valor refugio y por lo tanto tiene que estar en toda cartera que se precie... es una máxima.


----------



## frisch (25 Jun 2016)

Domin dijo:


> Si le echas un ojo a la pagina de Renfe veras q tarda 3:30 mas o menos. Me imagino qblo q dices seria antes.
> 
> Un saludo



Sólo de Barcelona a L'Aldea (Delta del Ebro) son 2h30, falta, Castellón y Valencia.

_Edito_ : Llevas razón, he ido a la página de RENFE y lo mínimo son 3h30. Hice el cálculo sobre el trayecto que te indico. Retiro mi mensaje. Hubiera sido más sencillo, por mi parte, comprobar en RENFE antes de escribirlo.
Madrid-Valencia 1h44 pero es que allí hay AVE


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# racional: SÍ, por los COJONES que era predecible la MAYOR caída del Ibex-35 en su Historia... Lo que SÍ era "predecible" era mi paso esta mañana por el WC, ya me entiende...:XX::XX::XX: ¡Joder! ADMÍTALO... Está fallando más que una "escopeta de feria"... Y tampoco pasa NADA... que cada cual con SU pan se lo coma.:cook:

Y dejo estos dos artículos... El dedicado al Oro merece una detenida lectura.

- Why gold may hit $1,500 by year

- History Lesson: Don

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (25 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo estos dos artículos... El dedicado al Oro merece una detenida lectura.
> 
> - Why gold may hit $1,500 by year
> 
> Saludos.




Se espera que el oro continúe su ascenso, y la cabeza $ 1,400 la onza, con precios que finalmente superando $ 1.900 el próximo año.

Uffff que gusto leer cosas asi.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Jun 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Se espera que el oro continúe su ascenso, y la cabeza $ 1,400 la onza, con precios que finalmente superando $ 1.900 el próximo año.
> 
> Uffff que gusto leer cosas asi.



Solo pido un bajoncito para agosto


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Orooo: Bienvenido a este hilo. Tampoco haga Vd. mucho caso a la noticia en cuanto a sus prospecciones en los precios... Y si se vieran los $1900 el próximo año, no quiero pensar cuál será la "situación" en todos los órdenes. Más nos vale a todos que el Oro vaya subiendo hacia su justo valor, pero sin grandes "sobresaltos" y por el bien de todos...

# JohnGalt: Mal lo tienes a priori... Agosto suele ser estacionalmente uno de los meses más alcista del año... pero bueno esto tampoco es una "Ciencia exacta" así que se puede dar cualquier tipo de "escenario". A medio y largo plazo parece que los MPs siguen siendo el lugar más idóneo donde "refugiarse"... Y es que todo pinta cada vez peor y mira que ya llevamos unos años escribiendo y todavía se sigue respetando el "guión" y eso NO es bueno... y ya sabes a qué me refiero.

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (25 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Orooo: Bienvenido a este hilo. Tampoco haga Vd. mucho caso a la noticia en cuanto a sus prospecciones en los precios... Y si se vieran los $1900 el próximo año, no quiero pensar cuál será la "situación" en todos los órdenes. Más nos vale a todos que el Oro vaya subiendo hacia su justo valor, pero sin grandes "sobresaltos" y por el bien de todos...
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias Fernando.

Llevaba siguiendo el hilo desde finales del 2015, pero me registre hace poco, despues de decidirme a hacer una pequeña "inversion" en oro.

Tambien me gustaria animarme con la plata pero aun no se :S

Se que son suposiciones pero aun asi da gusto leerlo 

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (25 Jun 2016)

Interesante reflexión sobre (otras) razones del Brexit.

Pensamiento crítico » Lo que los medios no dicen sobre las causas del Brexit


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pues, la verdad, no puedo estar más de acuerdo con lo que escribe Vicenç Navarro en el artículo que ha enlazado frisch. En el mismo, entre otras cosas, se resalta lo que yo he comentado en muchas ocasiones: la pérdida de Soberanía Nacional que representó nuestra entrada en la UE...

Y dejo otro artículo muy interesante sobre el Brexit y que también apoya las opiniones que manifesté recientemente sobre el "asesinato" de Jo Cox y también como la salida de UK es un freno muy importante para el TTIP... Ya veremos qué "montan" estas HdP que conocemos como "élites" globalistas. 

- UNA PRIMERA CONSIDERACIÓN SOBRE EL BREXIT | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.

Edito: # Orooo: Vaya leyendo y formándose su PROPIA opinión y tampoco tiene porqué tener "prisas". Aquí NO vendemos el "producto", sólo nos limitamos a dar nuestra opinión y PUNTO. SÍ, debe considerar también la posesión de Plata, pero lo dicho: con Paciencia y buena "tinta"...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Jun 2016)

Yo a este hombre le leo desde hace años y suele decir cosas muy interesantes, sobre todo cuando habla sobre cuestiones políticas, sus análisis son muy acertados. 

El único pero que le encuentro es que odia el liberalismo, en cada artículo suyo se menta al "neoliberalismo" no menos de 5 o 6 veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Bueno, sabes que el pensamiento de Vicenç Navarro es muy semejante al mío (o al revés), aunque yo sea bastante más radical. Hasta te diría que votamos lo MISMO. Tanto él como yo NO TRAGAMOS el Neoliberalismo y me imagino que tampoco tú como buen Liberal que te considero.

En cierta ocasión, le comenté a un forero (Will.Wallace), que yo diferenciaba muy claramente el Liberalismo del Neoliberalismo. Éste último es sencillamente AMORAL... al menos para mí.

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (25 Jun 2016)

Yo es que el término neoliberalismo lo veo como una forma de ataque al liberalismo, una forma de difamarlo sin entrar a debatir sus principios. Las polícias "neoliberales" no tienen más que algunos puntos en común con el liberalismo, bien podrían llamarse neomercantilismo o neocorporativismo.

Claro que la gente bien informada distingue entre neoliberalismo y liberalismo, pero la mayor parte de la gente no. 

Y sin duda hay un neoliberalismo en el sentido de una élite que gobierna con una estrategia bien definida: 

- Privatización de empresas públicas (normalmente de una forma que un liberal no aprobaría, caso paradigmático el de Telefónica).
- Subvenciones a sectores estratégicos (algo completamente contrario a los principios liberales)
- Altos impuestos y gasto elevado (lo que es un principio keynesiano realmente)


Lo dicho, el neoliberalismo es un término acuñado y usado por la gente de izquierda, que difama al liberalismo y que evita tener que discutir sobre sus principios, de forma que cualquier idea puede ser incluida en el.

Ningún liberal se define como neoliberal, lo que de por si ya es indicativo de en que forma y por quien es usado el término.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Tienes tu parte de razón... y, quizás, estés más de acuerdo con el concepto que yo tengo del Neoliberalismo: Una especie de "ideología" con un proyecto más o menos definido de CÓMO tiene que ser la Sociedad...

En cualquier caso, donde ha triunfado hasta ahora ha sido en EE.UU. y el Reino Unido, aunque previamente "ensayado" en Chile...

Sus "rasgos", kikepm, los conoces: creciente Desigualdad, incremento de la importancia del sector financiero y sucesión de grandes burbujas de activos...

Por lo que yo conozco del Liberalismo, tú estarías de acuerdo con lo primero, pero NO con los otros dos apartados enumerados... ¿O me equivoco?

Saludos.


----------



## xuan2008 (25 Jun 2016)

Hola,

Creo que nunca he escrito en este hilo, pero me parece que vale la pena contarlo.

Esta semana estoy de vacaciones por centro Europa, y soy coleccionista de monedas.

Una peculiaridad que si no es verdad corregidme, el precio de las monedas de colección se marca con el precio del oro en la fecha de acuñación más el premium que la Ceca correspondiente marque.

Pues al lió, en Alemania pille unas monedas emitidas a finales de año pasado y en Viena otro par de piezas que suman en total un par de onzas de oro puro tirando para arriba.

Las monedas en Viena, compradas el mismo 23/6, en la ceca fue simpático por que a la chica que atiende tuvo que pedirlas pues las de colección las tenían retiradas  pero colo y me las vendieron con el precio tasado. A un mes vista de que la visa me cargue la operación y ya le gano como si fueran monedas de inversión....

Vamos que el premium se lo comió con patatas el Brexit :XX::XX:


----------



## dmdp78 (25 Jun 2016)

Hola,
Vicenç Navarro es un perdedor, un fracasado y un mentiroso compulsivo, Es un Progre que no sabe y no intenta saber ni comprender por que se derrumbo el muro de Berlin. No esta a mi nivel, en realidad ni al nivel de mi peluquera.
Saludos,

PD, Felicidades para los que habéis comprado unas monedas últimamente, no estamos ante el fin del mundo pero se le parece.

PD II Este Brexit puede ser muy positivo para España en general, pero claro, apostando e invirtiendo fuerte por España y no comprando futuros de Brasil….


----------



## Pedernal (25 Jun 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola,
> Vicenç Navarro es un perdedor, un fracasado y un mentiroso compulsivo, Es un Progre que no sabe y no intenta saber ni comprender por que se derrumbo el muro de Berlin. No esta a mi nivel, en realidad ni al nivel de mi peluquera.
> Saludos,
> 
> ...




Hola, puedes contarnos de una forma que te entendamos mejor por que es un fracasado, perdedor y mentiroso?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2016)

- "La nivelación hecha con un nivel mal nivelado no es nivelación." (Zhuangzi)

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Jun 2016)

Mi peluquera no está de acuerdo con la tuya.
Dejémoslo ahí.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Interesante el artículo que os dejo... Por cierto, observo que hace la misma referencia que hice ayer en relación a Chile...

- La hegemonía financiera encamina a la catástrofe | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.

Edito: #kikepm: Ahí tienes un buen desarrollo de lo que algunos consideramos como Neoliberalismo y sus CONSECUENCIAS...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

No lo "veo", pero lo dejo... China es una MIERDA pinchada en un palo y ya veremos lo que tardan en aflorar todos los "tufos" que tiene y, además, la UE lo tiene fácil: dejar de lado al Imperio, mirar más hacia Rusia y poner restricciones a las importaciones chinas. Vamos, de "básica" en Economía...

- Análisis: El país que ha ganado con el 'Brexit' y no es Rusia - RT

Y esto para aquellos que gustan de las "recetas" liberales... implantadas en los EE.UU., aunque ahora ya sustituidas por el Neoliberalismo más SALVAJE...

- FMI: Uno de cada 7 estadounidenses vive en la pobreza - RT

Por cierto, acabo de venir de votar y me he encontrado con unos amigos con los que he departido amigablemente, a pesar de que en lo ideológico no tenemos nada en común... Bueno, nos hemos jugado unas cervezas y ahí dejo mi "pronóstico" para el Partido Podrido: 114-118...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Jun 2016)

Está claro, y no es por liarla pero votar no es bueno para la salud.

Fallece un hombre tras votar

Un hombre de 92 años ha fallecido de un infarto tras votar en el colegio Ortega y Gasset, situado en el madrileño distrito de Tetuán, según ha informado este domingo la delegada del Gobierno de la Comunidad de Madrid, Concepción Dancausa. La delegada ha explicado en una rueda de prensa celebrada en la sede de la Delegación del Gobierno que el hombre ha sido atendido por el Samur, pero "lamentablemente no ha podido ser reanimado".

Vozpópuli - Las anécdotas del día: de Villaroya a Esplugues, con Chacón de vocal


----------



## kikepm (26 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Sus "rasgos", kikepm, los conoces: creciente Desigualdad, incremento de la importancia del sector financiero y sucesión de grandes burbujas de activos...
> 
> Por lo que yo conozco del Liberalismo, tú estarías de acuerdo con lo primero, pero NO con los otros dos apartados enumerados... ¿O me equivoco?
> 
> Saludos.



En realidad con ninguno. La desigualdad es algo inevitable, siempre que se ha pretendido igualar la sociedad en resultados, se ha hecho vulnerando otros principio más básicos como la libertad y el mérito.

Pero un liberalismo bien entendido no promueve la desigualdad más que otros sistemas sociales. Mira el caso de Suiza, probablemente una de las sociedades económicamente más homogeneas.


Por supuesto que muchas políticas calificadas FALSAMENTE como liberales (o neo, que para el caso es enmierdar de la misma forma al liberalismo) han conseguido directamente DESIGUALDAD, gracias a privilegios estatales y otras prebendas como rescates bancarios, servicios monopolizados, etc.

Todas ellas podrán ser catalogadas de NEOliberales, pero NUNCA de LIBERALES.


----------



## prudente2 (26 Jun 2016)

Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

EL PRECIO DEL LINGOTE NO deja DE SUBIR
“Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras”
De un tiempo a esta parte los multimillonarios no paran de acumular lingotes. ¿Por qué lo hacen? Según algunos economistas el cataclismo es inminente

Leer más: Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida Se acerca una gran catástrofe y sólo se salvarán los que tengan oro y tierras . Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

¿Qué hacen los ricos cuando creen que su bienestar corre peligro? Se gastan el dinero en seguridad y en comprar oro, el valor refugio por excelencia. Así que algo pinta mal si tenemos en cuenta que estos son dos de los mercados que mejor están funcionando en los últimos meses.

Al millonario canadiense Keith Neumeyer, CEO de First Majestic Silver, una de las mayores empresas mineras de plata del mundo, no le cabe duda de que el mundo se enfrenta a un cataclismo financiero inminente, y la personas que tienen la posibilidad de asegurar su riqueza comprando bienes tangibles y que no se devalúan, como el oro y la plata, no están perdiendo el tiempo en hacerlo.

Según ha explicado en una entrevista con Future Money Trends la catástrofe es inminente, y podría llegar mucho antes de lo que pensamos: “Está en la baraja. Predecir exactamente qué va a significar o cómo va a ser… Ese es el gran desafío. Creo que mucha gente lo está ignorando, pero hay algunas mentes privilegiadas que están hablando de ello. Creo que los chinos quieren que parte de su divisa sea flotante. Creo que ese va a ser realmente el próximo paso de este gran cambio, este reajuste que viene. Podría incluso pasar este año”.

No todo el mundo puede permitirse comprar unos lingotes que se venden a unos 40.000 dólares el kilo

El pasado febrero un revelador artículo en The Sunday Telegraph alertó de que la demanda de oro en lingotes en los primeros meses de este año prácticamente había duplicado a la del mismo periodo de 2014. Así lo aseguraba una fuente de BullionByPost, el mayor comerciante de oro de Reino Unido, que asegura que están viviendo la mayor demanda del metal precioso en sus seis años de historia y hay que tener en cuenta que no todo el mundo puede permitirse comprar unos lingotes que se venden a unos 40.000 dólares el kilo.

Según el portavoz de BullionByPost, los multimillonarios europeos están comprando oro ante el miedo a una posible salida de Grecia del euro, lo que sería una catástrofe para las finanzas del continente. Pero lo cierto es que los millonarios con intereses en Europa no son los únicos que están acumulando metales preciosos. En 2014 el Banco Central de Rusia compró un total de 173,1 toneladas de oro, la mayor cifra de su historia desde la desmembración de la Unión Soviética, y parece extraño que lo hiciera por nada que tenga que ver con Grecia, cuya salida del euro les beneficiaría. También China está acumulando reservas masivas de oro y plata, cuya cuantía se desconoce. Hay miedo, pero nadie sabe muy bien a qué en concreto.

Autor
Miguel Ayuso
Contacta al autor
@mayusorejas
Tags

Súper ricosFinanzasApocalipsis

Tiempo de lectura5 min
26.06.2015 – 05:00 H. - Actualizado: 24.06.2016 - 17:02H.

¿Qué hacen los ricos cuando creen que su bienestar corre peligro? Se gastan el dinero en seguridad y en comprar oro, el valor refugio por excelencia. Así que algo pinta mal si tenemos en cuenta que estos son dos de los mercados que mejor están funcionando en los últimos meses.

Al millonario canadiense Keith Neumeyer, CEO de First Majestic Silver, una de las mayores empresas mineras de plata del mundo, no le cabe duda de que el mundo se enfrenta a un cataclismo financiero inminente, y la personas que tienen la posibilidad de asegurar su riqueza comprando bienes tangibles y que no se devalúan, como el oro y la plata, no están perdiendo el tiempo en hacerlo.

Según ha explicado en una entrevista con Future Money Trends la catástrofe es inminente, y podría llegar mucho antes de lo que pensamos: “Está en la baraja. Predecir exactamente qué va a significar o cómo va a ser… Ese es el gran desafío. Creo que mucha gente lo está ignorando, pero hay algunas mentes privilegiadas que están hablando de ello. Creo que los chinos quieren que parte de su divisa sea flotante. Creo que ese va a ser realmente el próximo paso de este gran cambio, este reajuste que viene. Podría incluso pasar este año”.

No todo el mundo puede permitirse comprar unos lingotes que se venden a unos 40.000 dólares el kilo

El pasado febrero un revelador artículo en The Sunday Telegraph alertó de que la demanda de oro en lingotes en los primeros meses de este año prácticamente había duplicado a la del mismo periodo de 2014. Así lo aseguraba una fuente de BullionByPost, el mayor comerciante de oro de Reino Unido, que asegura que están viviendo la mayor demanda del metal precioso en sus seis años de historia y hay que tener en cuenta que no todo el mundo puede permitirse comprar unos lingotes que se venden a unos 40.000 dólares el kilo.

Según el portavoz de BullionByPost, los multimillonarios europeos están comprando oro ante el miedo a una posible salida de Grecia del euro, lo que sería una catástrofe para las finanzas del continente. Pero lo cierto es que los millonarios con intereses en Europa no son los únicos que están acumulando metales preciosos. En 2014 el Banco Central de Rusia compró un total de 173,1 toneladas de oro, la mayor cifra de su historia desde la desmembración de la Unión Soviética, y parece extraño que lo hiciera por nada que tenga que ver con Grecia, cuya salida del euro les beneficiaría. También China está acumulando reservas masivas de oro y plata, cuya cuantía se desconoce. Hay miedo, pero nadie sabe muy bien a qué en concreto.
Entrevista completa con Keith Neumeyer.
“La gente vive en la ignorancia”

Según Neumeyer, cuando tenga lugar el “gran reajuste” todos sabremos hasta que punto se ha manipulado el mercado de los metales preciosos y el precio de estos subirá a niveles nunca vistos. Y es entonces cuando Rusia y China, que han acumulado cantidades ingentes de oro en la última década (y nadie sabe cuánto exactamente) descubrirán sus cartas.

“No sé si China está ya preparada para que ocurra, porque una vez que muestre cuanto oro tiene su precio probablemente se eleve en cientos y cientos de dólares. Me imagino que la onza cueste 3.000 dólares o algo así. Nadie lo sabe exactamente, pero creo que ocurrirá, porque la gente va a ver el tesoro que realmente han acumulado los chinos en la última década y eso va a cambiar por completo el mercado”.

“El valor del dólar, como el World Trade Center, amenaza con colapsar y enterrarlos bajo los escombros en el momento en que menos lo esperen”

Puede que Neumeyer parezca un iluminado, pero no es la única persona que cree que en un cataclismo financiero inminente. De esta opinión es también el profesor Antal Fekete, fundador de la Nueva Escuela Austríaca de Economía, y partidario de adoptar un nuevo patrón oro. Según Fekete, la subida del precio del oro no indica que éste tenga más valor, lo que implica es que el dólar vale menos.

Como asegura el profesor en Forbes, “El valor del oro es constante mientras que su precio fluctúa, lo que significa que el valor del dólar fluctúa. A los ojos de la gente el precio del oro es lo mismo que el valor del oro (debido a que en todos los otros bienes estos dos conceptos coinciden). Eso es exactamente lo que los manejadores del dólar irredimible quieren que la gente crea. La gente debe mantenerse en la ignorancia en lo que concierne al peligro de que el valor del dólar, como el World Trade Center, amenaza con colapsar y enterrarlos bajo los escombros en el momento en que menos lo esperen”.

Feteke, al igual que Neumeyer, cree que la catástrofe llegará más pronto que tarde, y sólo habrá una manera de salvarse: “Tener oro y una parcela de tierra en el campo para enterrarlo en la noche y para el cultivo de alimentos cuando ya no esté disponible en las ciudades”.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Ja,ja,ja... Muy "bueno" lo tuyo... Ja,ja,ja... pues, mira, yo he ido a VOTAR, he estado en la playa, he comido de puta madre y ahora me estoy tomando una cerveza... previa a "celebrar" lo que yo espero que salga. Por consiguiente, a mí me han sentado de coña el ir a VOTAR, qué le vamos a hacer... Por cierto, viendo el "volumen" que había en las urnas, me parece que va a haber bastante abstención...

# kikepm: Tú SÍ que eres un auténtico LIBERAL y NO lo que circula por ahí... Quizás, tú "tiempo" ideal hubiera sido el Siglo XVIII cuando la Revolución Americana... Y fíjate lo que tus "colegas" quieren montar por Texas... aunque no es "nuevo", ya llevan tiempo con eso y otra cosa es que por aquí (España/UE) alguien se entere...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...icana-el-estado-de-texas-quiere-salir-de-eeuu

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Está claro, y no es por liarla pero votar no es bueno para la salud.
> 
> Fallece un hombre tras votar
> 
> ...



...y digo yo...¿*computa el voto de un difunto*?...a ver si vamos a tener que celebrar otras elecciones para diciembre...¿no creo, no?

Buen fin de domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

Hombre, paketazo, estaba vivo después de VOTAR, aunque fuera por poco tiempo. Además, hoy por desgracia habrá bastante gente que dejará este mundo por diferentes causas, independientemente de que hayan votado o no, ya sea por accidentes, por alguna enfermedad ya terminal, etc., etc. Por tanto...

Y dentro de un ratito me tomaré mi copita de whisky del amigo de la "Levita Azul"... Y también espero con ANSIEDAD la apertura de los mercados... Ja,ja,ja.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hombre, paketazo, estaba vivo después de VOTAR, aunque fuera por poco tiempo. Además, hoy por desgracia habrá bastante gente que dejará este mundo por diferentes causas, independientemente de que hayan votado o no, ya sea por accidentes, por alguna enfermedad ya terminal, etc., etc. Por tanto...
> 
> Y dentro de un ratito me tomaré mi copita de whisky del amigo de la "Levita Azul"... Y también espero con ANSIEDAD la apertura de los mercados... Ja,ja,ja.
> 
> Un abrazo, amigo.



Vale, acepto el voto del muerto...¿y los de los zombies?

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...s-carretaxe-votos/00031466939722387584876.htm


----------



## Solenius (26 Jun 2016)

Buenas noches, la situación pinta bastante mal, en cuanto a incertidumbre, ya que salga lo que salga tendrán que pactar y eso es algo que no terminan de ver con buenos ojos los grandes inversores, bolsa y desde luego Europa.

Me estoy replanteando meter en oro X por si acaso, espero no equivocarme en la decisión, pero es algo a lo que no paro de darle vueltas (riesgos y beneficios), y una de las cosas que me viene a la mente es que pensará mi asesor cuando se lo cuente, él que me aconsejaba comprar una vivienda... Desde luego algo hay seguro y es que no va a pegar una gran bajada, a menos que Rusia, China, Perú, India,... Inunden el mercado con oro y haya más de lo que pensemos, como ha sucedido con el petroleo, espero que no.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... paketazo: Esto ya ha pasado en otras ocasiones. Más preocupante es lo de otros "zombies" con los que convivimos cada día... pero bueno tampoco pasa NADA, ya que salga lo que salga NO espero grandes cambios mientras existan Bruselas y Berlín como "entes" de toma de decisiones... aunque SIEMPRE va bien algún "pasito" para adelante... ¿No?

Saludos.

Edito: # Solenius: Rusia es comprador neto y, además, con una clara táctica defensiva... China tiene Oro, pero menos del que se creía y otra cosa es el que posean sus ciudadanos y que debe ser importante... La India es el país más RICO en cuanto a Oro poseído por sus templos, ciudadanos, etc., pero en su Banco Central NO es relevante... Y Perú tiene Oro de forma muy "simbólica"...

Solenius, existe un gran mito en relación al Oro per capitá... Tanto la India como China figuran entre los "últimos" de la "clase"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Jun 2016)

Empiezo a creer que el que falleció justo después de votar, tomó una sabia decisión.


----------



## Solenius (26 Jun 2016)

Llevas toda la razón, voy a editarlo por si...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

# frisch: ¿Que él eligió? NO sabía que los infartos se elegían...

# Solanius: Yo también voy a "reestructurar" mi comentario, dado que ha tomado buena cuenta y ya sabe que en este mundo hay bastante "mala gente"...

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (26 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # frisch: ¿Que él eligió? NO sabía que los infartos se elegían...
> 
> # Solanius: Yo también voy a "reestructurar" mi comentario, dado que ha tomado buena cuenta y ya sabe que en este mundo hay bastante "mala gente"...
> 
> Saludos.



Al estar enfrente de una pantalla, no he caído en que esa "mala gente" también tienen estos medios. Golpes de realidad...


----------



## dmdp78 (26 Jun 2016)

Hola chavales,
@Pedernal, Podría, pero con tu respuesta se que no me entenderías ni a mi , ni a la verdad. La historia esta escrita negro sobre blanco, Hay gente que usa cristales Rojos en las gafas y así es complicado observar la realidad.
@Fernandojcg, Es lo que tiene los niveles de fabricación China,
@Frisch, ¿Quieres dejarlo ? Me parece bien, mi peluquera es de Rumania y las memeces Progres y las estrellas Rojas como que no le gustan.
Las personas fallecidas desde luego una pena, había visto la noticia hace horas por RT.
¿Que hay ricos ? ¿Que hay pobres ? Pues si , como siempre, 
Si trabajas y Ahorras/Inviertes , tendrás muchas posibilidades de vivir bien.
Si no trabajas y gastas , serás mas pobre que las ratas.

@Fernandojcg, PP 134

Lo único que pasa y que se veía venir desde hace un tiempo es el malestar de sectores de la población que no cumplen sus expectativas en relación Estudios cursados-Trabajos ofrecidos, ni hablo de las remuneraciones….,

Todo es muy simple, El malestar existente en los EE.UU es el mismo que en RU, el mismo que en Francia, el mismo que en España, sencillamente no hay trabajo en Occidente por que las fábricas están en Oriente.
Saludos,


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

# dmdp78: SÍ, vamos a "emborrachar" al amigo del PP que ha ganado la apuesta de las cervezas... aunque aquí donde yo vivo le habrán votado él y cuatro más... 

¿PP 135? ¿Y...? Lo tiene "chungo" para gobernar y ya veremos qué pactos van a producirse. En el fondo, estamos IGUAL que antes de estas elecciones, por tanto... Es una legislatura que tiene toda la "pinta" de que no va a llegar a su final. Y yo me he tomado mi whisky con una gran satisfacción... 

No es menos cierto que esperaba otro resultado, pero NO "aplastante"... En todo caso, lo que gana el PP lo pierde Ciudadanos, así que NO espero grandes variaciones sobre los anteriores resultados. También ha de considerar el peso que pueden tener las otras formaciones minoritarias... ¿No?

Y muy de acuerdo con lo que comenta al final... Eso es lo que debería cambiar y sino Occidente tiene el "porvenir" que tiene...

Saludos.

Edito: La "carita" sale en lugar del 8, por tanto es algo imputable al funcionamiento de este foro. Lo explico porque no hay mala "intención" por mi parte.


----------



## frisch (26 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: La "carita" sale en lugar del 8, por tanto es algo imputable al funcionamiento de este foro. Lo explico porque no hay mala "intención" por mi parte.



Bueno, por una vez parece que el sistema funciona.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, por una vez parece que el sistema funciona.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: El titular de "The Wall Street Journal" (en Español) no es precisamente "optimista": "El PP gana las elecciones en España sin mayoría absoluta"... Bueno, tampoco había que ser "adivino", pero está claro que trasluce "ingobernabilidad", al menos de momento...

Los Futuros americanos están en rojo y podría haber esta noche fuertes movimientos en las divisas y ¡Ojo! al Yen en su cruce con el USD... El Oro hace unos minutos en los $1331,25... Imagino que todavía "colea" el tema del Brexit y lo de España ya veremos cómo "cotiza" cuando los mercados europeos comiencen su andadura...

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que los mercados "quieren" rebotar, al menos si tenemos en cuenta el cierre en el Nikkei y más timidamente en el resto de los mercados asiáticos.

Sin embargo, el Oro sigue mostrando fortaleza y ahora andaba por los $1332,05... De todas formas, NO hay que correr detrás de los precios.

Y se observa como el Índice del Dólar sigue fortaleciéndose: 96,26... A principios de la pasada noche, comentaba vigilar el cruce del Yen con el USD: 101,78... Veremos lo que tarda en intervenir activamente el Banco Central de Japón. Por su parte, el EUR muestra bastante debilidad: 1,1029 en su cruce con el USD, pero cayendo bastante contra el Yen.

Y dejo esto...

- La UE es algo no europeo | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (27 Jun 2016)

Bueno, después del paripé de ayer, sigamos con la vida "real" de verdad.

Les dejo esto:

Antal Fekete: mientras se reduzcan los tipos la hiperdeflación está garantizada

Un grande Fekete. Para mí el mejor economista de la actualidad (aunque sea matemático). Ha dado con la clave. Nos avocamos al final debido a una descapitalización progresiva de la economía.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: La vida REAL es el día a día... ayer, hoy y ¿"mañana"?, pues a saber...

NO, Fekete NO es el mejor economista de la actualidad, aunque no sé si existe alguno merecedor de esa calificación, pero mejores haberlos haylos... Eso no quita que haya cosas que dice Fekete que son muy lógicas y otras... ¿Hiperinflación? Ya existe en buena parte del mundo y si se refiere a "Occidente", pues también va por "barrios"... Además, viendo hoy como el Bund ha marcado máximos históricos: 166,73... No parece que a la Hiperinflación se la espere a corto plazo, ni mucho menos... Por otro lado, una Hiperinflación desbocada en Europa/Occidente nos llevaría a un conflicto que entiendo sería bélico...

Y el Oro en los $1334,55... Y aprovecho para dejar una noticia y que me ha causado bastante "extrañeza" porque rompe con la política que al respecto estaba siguiendo Rusia...

- Rusia ha comprado sólo 3,11 toneladas de reservas de oro en mayo

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (27 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Eso no quita que haya cosas que dice Fekete que son muy lógicas y otras... ¿Hiperinflación? ....



Fekete ha dicho HiperDEflación.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

NO, ya lo he dicho bien: Hiperinflación... Si conoces la teoría de Fekete, él habla de una espiral deflacionista con visos de convertirse en una... ¡Hiperinflación!

Cualquiera que esté al día en relación a la Escuela Austriaca sabe que ellos tienen esa "percepción" a futuro.

Además, el artículo en cuestión es muy viejo y se ha reproducido en nuestro idioma en multitud de ocasiones. El original es de "Goldseek" con fecha... ¡30 Marzo 2009!


----------



## 8cilindros (27 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, ya lo he dicho bien: Hiperinflación... Si conoces la teoría de Fekete, él habla de una espiral deflacionista con visos de convertirse en una... ¡Hiperinflación!
> 
> Cualquiera que esté al día en relación a la Escuela Austriaca sabe que ellos tienen esa "percepción" a futuro.
> 
> Además, el artículo en cuestión es muy viejo y se ha reproducido en nuestro idioma en multitud de ocasiones. El original es de "Goldseek" con fecha... ¡30 Marzo 2009!



Ya sé que el artículo es viejo.

Ehem... conozco perfectamente la teoría austríaca.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

Hombre, es que colocar ese artículo después de más de... ¡7 años! desprestigia un poco a Fekete, aunque tampoco él daba una fecha concreta, pero después los acontecimientos que sucedieron se apartaron bastante de esa línea que él mantenía. De todas formas, pienso que su "teoría" todavía es plausible, pero NO tal como él la desarrolló...

En cualquier caso, en estos hilos he enlazado bastante información de Fekete y de la Escuela Austriaca y ya hace unos "añitos"... Últimamente, estoy leyendo algunas de las cosas que ha publicado más recientemente y bueno sigue fiel a su "pensamiento"...

Y dejo esto...

- El desplome en la Bolsa de Londres hace temblar a gigantes bancarios, aerolíneas e inmobiliarias - RT

También os dejo un artículo más "reciente" en el tiempo de Fekete y que va en la misma línea que defendemos en este hilo...

- La importancia de invertir en oro - Broker Para Comprar Acciones

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (27 Jun 2016)

Fernando, trabajas como asesor a tiempo parcial en el foro? jajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

NO, Solenius, y afortunadamente... Mira a mi me gusta escribir y luego tengo unos conocimientos "X" que si le sirven a alguien pues "miel sobre hojuelas".

Hace años, Solenius, estuve muy volcado en los mercados -en casi todos...-, pero los fui dejando por cuestiones de Salud física y, sobre todo, "mental". Ahora tengo "cositas", pero todo bajo "control" - que siempre es "relativo"- y con el riesgo muy limitado -dentro de lo que cabe...-. Tuve la fortuna de adquirir mucha experiencia y darme CUENTA de cosas que se me pasaban por alto y también a no hacer caso a ningún analista o "gurú" de estar por casa, de ahí que hace años que mande a paseo a los asesores financieros y sólo conservo el fiscal -y que se gana lo que le pago-.

Solenius, NO te precipites con el Oro y la Plata... NO me gusta lo que han hecho hoy y, viendo la que está "cayendo", esperaba muchísimo más... Hace unos minutos el Oro andaba por los $1330, mientras el Bund destrozaba sus máximos históricos: ha llegado a marcar los 166,890...

De todas formas, no vamos a precipitarnos aún, ya que las Bolsas todavía no se han decidido a girarse y en el caso del S&P 500 todavía hay margen de caída... Ya no digo en las Bolsas europeas, mundiales y en "nuestro" Ibex-35.

Yo, en lo personal, voy a tener que tomar algunas medidas en relación a la liquidez, puesto que se está observando retiradas importantes de la misma... Por cierto, en el pasado por aquí recomendé posicionarse también en el CHF (Franco Suizo) y la NOK (Corona Noruega). Bien, en el CHF hice "pleno" y en la NOK no tanto, aunque tampoco me va mal ahí, pero ésta última divisa debe evitarse ahora mismo por su correlación con el Petróleo y que algunos seguimos esperando que siga cayendo en el corto y medio plazo... Te lo comento para que consideres el tema del CHF, aunque en su "justa" proporción y como medio de diversificación.

Luego, os enlazo algo interesante...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

Bueno, dejo el COT del Viernes pasado. Persiste la fuerte presión bajista, por tanto NADA "extraño" que el precio no tire para arriba... Sin embargo, fijaros en el Interés abierto...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - June 24, 2016

Y también dejo este otro artículo...

- 5 charts that show how Brexit backlash continues to thrash the markets - MarketWatch

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## frisch (27 Jun 2016)

Bueno, así rapidillo, un análisis de lo ocurrido ayer.

El fracaso de Unidos Podemos (personificado en Pablo) se debe a que Pablo ya no se sabe qué es. Pasó de representante informal (los círculos famosos, que ya no existen) del 15 M, movimiento transversal (en la medida en que ello sea posible), anti casta (en aquellos tiempos la casta era el PPSOE), la casta menguó de mitad, puesto que PSOE llegó a no ser casta (o sí lo era pero no sus bases ¿o sus votantes? de ahí el guiño con la referencia a la cal viva en el Congreso de los Diputados), de ser chavista o allendista (entendidos estos como expresiones de otro tipo de sociliasmo) a ser socialdemócrata ¿cómo Willy Brandt?, de ser "se le supone" anti OTAN a fichar por un pro-OTAN pero con ganas de cambiar la OTAN (no pongo en duda la honestidad intelectual del susodicho)...

En fin, que nunca un partido, creo que en el mundo mundial, ha vivido tan rápido las diferentes etapas del génesis, desarrollo y quizás decadencia de lo que es un partido clásico.

Y es que vivimos en mundo muy (cada vez más) acelerao.

Por lo demás, pues lo que ya se sabía, la España impertérrita ante la corrupción (incluye: saqueo, malas prácticas, desfachatez, mentiras, engaños, soberbia, crueldad y egoísmo de clase y de situación social) ha ganado.

Según un contacto que tengo en el Valle de los Caídos, ayer por la noche a altas horas de la madrugada se oían bajo tierra descorches de botellas de champán. Creo que el ínclito se agarró un cepillo.


----------



## Solenius (27 Jun 2016)

Me ha servido bastante tu ayuda, porque se me junta la edad (19) con el dinero (herencia), se que es algo peligroso y a tener en cuenta pero soy bastante ahorrador y no gasto más de lo que ingreso, ya que veo la situación actual y el futuro me da bastante respeto.

Sobre el tema de las divisas le echaré un ojo a la información, porque ando algo perdido en esos temas... 

De nuevo gracias, ahora mismo eres mi ejemplo a seguir jajaja porque viendo el panorama...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: No hay que darle muchas vueltas al asunto, ya que aunque el resultado hubiera sido otro, la "ingobernabilidad" estaba asegurada. Yo de estas elecciones he sacado tres conclusiones:

1ª: Mucho Bla, bla, bla... pero en este país parece que se roba POCO... O eso importa dos pimientos...

2ª) Las "Encuestas"... NO pueden fallar tanto y TODAS... puestos a "mal pensar": ¿No tendrán un objetivo DIFERENTE al que pretenden?

3ª) Me voy a preocupar muy MUCHO de mi bolsillo... Viendo el "pasotismo" general, NO me extraña NADA que nos dirijamos a dónde parece que lo vamos a hacer, así que habrá que pensar más en los "dineros" propios y dejar de lado algunas cuestiones que parece que NO tienen solución...

# Solenius: Si es cierta tu edad, eres muy joven, demasiado para el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión, así que ves con mucha prudencia...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (28 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> 2ª) Las "Encuestas"... NO pueden fallar tanto y TODAS... puestos a "mal pensar": ¿No tendrán un objetivo DIFERENTE al que pretenden?



Esta mañana un amigo mío ha estado en el Forum Europa por cuestion de trabajo. En la agenda de hoy los responsables de Sigma2 (esos que dicen que hacen encuestas) analizaban el resultado de las elecciones .

Nueva Economía Fórum

Me ha contado como en un ambiente 100% PePero, el de Sigma2 analizaba el error de cálculo en las encuestas sobre la intención de voto de Podemos:

"Los encuestadores han echo el trabajo siguiendo el metodo establecido y lo han echo correctamente. Hemos sido nosotros que nos hemos equivocado con el análisis" Diciendo esta última parte con una sonrisa cínica de oreja a oreja, que dejaba muy claro que lo habían hecho a proposito. En el público asistente ha habido risas varias.

Y acto seguido ha cambiado de tema.

Esta claro que en las encuestas se ha hinchado intencionadamente la intención de voto de Podemos para que estos se crecieran y confiaran, y a la vez movilizar el voto del miedo de los votantes PPeros cansinos y el "voto útil" de los PPeros que en las últimas elecciones habían votado a Ciudadanos como "voto de castigo".

También creo que parte de culpa es del propio Podemos que han pecado de infantiles , siendo "politologos" deberian haber estado más habiles y no creerse nada que venga del sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## MementoMori (28 Jun 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, así rapidillo, un análisis de lo ocurrido ayer.
> 
> El fracaso de Unidos Podemos (personificado en Pablo) se debe a que Pablo ya no se sabe qué es. Pasó de representante informal (los círculos famosos, que ya no existen) del 15 M, movimiento transversal (en la medida en que ello sea posible), anti casta (en aquellos tiempos la casta era el PPSOE), la casta menguó de mitad, puesto que PSOE llegó a no ser casta (o sí lo era pero no sus bases ¿o sus votantes? de ahí el guiño con la referencia a la cal viva en el Congreso de los Diputados), de ser chavista o allendista (entendidos estos como expresiones de otro tipo de sociliasmo) a ser socialdemócrata ¿cómo Willy Brandt?, de ser "se le supone" anti OTAN a fichar por un pro-OTAN pero con ganas de cambiar la OTAN (no pongo en duda la honestidad intelectual del susodicho)...
> 
> ...




Así ven a Potemos y Ciudadanos desde el otro lado del telón de acero.



Dourai dijo:


> Suelo seguir los vídeos de este hombre. Es muy representativo de la filosofía política que guía a Putin y además me sirve para estudiar ruso. Os dejo la traducción de su último vídeo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# oinoko: Más CLARO no lo puedes dejar... Ciertamente, SÍ que esperaba un ligero adelanto por la "izquierda", pero es que mi particular sondeo entre mis amigos, familiares y clientes de mi empresa NO me indicaban nada parecido a lo que vaticinaban las encuestas. Es más, casi todos iban a ir votar lo MISMO que en la anterior ocasión o se iban a abstener.

En cualquier caso, aunque sólo hayan alcanzado "parcialmente" su objetivo, las encuestas habrá que verlas como lo que parece que son: una forma de canalizar el voto en la dirección que "toque" en ese momento...

Respecto a la "deriva" de Pablo Iglesias/PODEMOS, pues tampoco creo que haya sido tan fundamental en sus resultados. Ciertamente, para algunos que les hemos votado, NO nos han gustaban muchas de sus propuestas (por ejemplo, la inmigración...) y, sobre todo, los cambios tan radicales en las mismas. Luego, el eterno problema de las "izquierdas" y es su continuo desgaste "ideológico" interno...

En fin, espero que NO hayan unas terceras elecciones porque el país es como es y, en consecuencia, está como está... Yo, por si acaso, voy a tomar las medidas precisas para salvaguardar en lo posible mi Patrimonio y es que con el PP he pagado más impuestos que NUNCA... y ya tengo mis años. Y, sean cuales sean las "alianzas", tampoco va a salir NADA bueno, por tanto voy a sacar a pasear el paraguas, a pesar del Sol "radiante" que parece imperar...

Y dejo esto... "Ideal" para la "resaca" electoral...

Vozpópuli - Cinco libros para sobrevivir a las generales y al 'brexit'

Saludos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (28 Jun 2016)

Vaya, iba a pillar unas monedillas justo antes del brexit y por dormirme ha empezado a subir la cosa...

¿Creéis que debería esperarme para comprar? No me gusta comprar al alza pero tampoco se si esta tendencia va para largo.

Un saludo


----------



## Orooo (28 Jun 2016)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Vaya, iba a pillar unas monedillas justo antes del brexit y por dormirme ha empezado a subir la cosa...
> 
> ¿Creéis que debería esperarme para comprar? No me gusta comprar al alza pero tampoco se si esta tendencia va para largo.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo estoy en la misma situacion.

Ahora un krugerrand vale 120 euros mas que cuando me lo pille hace un mes, queria esperarme a la paga extra de julio cuando hace un mes podria haber pillado dos.

Asi que ahora no se que hacer.

Creo que esperare.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (28 Jun 2016)

Respecto a comprar o no comprar en estos momentos, siempre pasa lo mismo: estás a punto de darle al "validar el carrito", te esperas un par de días y justo en ese lapso de tiempo acabas pagando algo más (para bajar al cabo de unos días, no falla  )

De todas maneras en esto de los metales vamos para largo y no vamos para especular, uno se hace un calendario de comprar acorde a sus posibilidades y "necesidades" y semana arriba/semana bajo va cumpliendo, así que aunque hoy cueste algo más que hace unos días no me rasgaría las vestiduras.


----------



## pamarvilla (28 Jun 2016)

Lo de las elecciones ha sido una nueva decepción. Este país no da para más.
El coletas tuvo su ocasión de haber apoyado a Sánchez y la dejó pasar.
La situación actual creo yo que sigue siendo tan compleja como la post 20D. Podemos ir pensando en otras elecciones salvo que fuerzas ocultas del establishment ya hayan dictado llegar a un "acuerdo", sí o sí.
El PP ha ganado pero a ver quien pacta con él si abrasarse. No veo yo a C´s ni a PSOE votando a favor de un Gobierno con Rajoy. Podría "gobernar" Sánchez con apoyo de Podemos y otros, aunque sería un Gobierno muy frágil y sin posibilidades de sacar leyes adelante con el bloqueo en el Senado, dada la absoluta del PP en esa cámara.
*La renuncia de Rajoy desbloquearía toda la situació*n: C´s apoyaría la investidura de un nuevo presidente o presidenta del PP y PSOE se abstendría en segunda votación.

Y aviso a navegantes. Sobre cómo los granujas saben colocar "a buen recaudo" el dinero ajeno.
Las aseguradoras protegen a bancos alemanes que guardan miles de millones en cash | Negocios | Reuters

Salu2


----------



## karlillobilbaino (28 Jun 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> Yo estoy en la misma situacion.
> 
> Ahora un krugerrand vale 120 euros mas que cuando me lo pille hace un mes, queria esperarme a la paga extra de julio cuando hace un mes podria haber pillado dos.
> 
> ...



El que espera desespera ::

Si vas a comprar oro una sola vez en vuestra vida y vais a especular con esa compra, hacer lo que queráis, esperado o no, al gusto...

Pero si lo vais a tomar como un seguro a larguísimo tiempo y vais a hacer compras en los próximos 20 años, hacedlas de forma periódica y sin mirar el precio... es la única forma de obtener un precio medio acertado a lo largo de años... 120 euros de diferencia es una miseria comparado con 20-40 años de posesión... a mi me duele pagar mas ahora por el oro que hace 2 años, y me duele pagar menos por la plata que hace 2 años... 

Si esperáis a adivinar que hace o no... vais apañados (y abrid un teléfono de futurologo)

El que compro oro en el 2002, compro en el 2007, y compro en el 2011 y esta comprando hoy...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Yo NO veo dónde está el "problema": si me interesa el "producto" y lo "entiendo, además tengo el dinero... pues lo compro y punto pelota.

Aquí a ver si entendemos que los MPs NO son para especular y debemos entender que son un producto que tiene, en principio, vocación de dinero INMOVILIZADO... Si no entendemos esto, más vale no meterse ahí. Y, por supuesto, dinero que NO vayamos a necesitar en un plazo que puede ser largo, vamos -en mi caso- es dejarlo como "herencia", por tanto es un dinero que no me presenta ningún tipo de "preocupación"... Ahora bien, si esto se va a la MIERDA habrá que echar mano del "cofre", eso está claro.

No cabe duda de que quienes llevamos tiempo en esto vamos a otra "velocidad" y buscamos los que consideramos mejores "puntos de entrada", pero esa experiencia se adquiere con el tiempo y, además, por regla general solemos promediar en el tiempo e incluso en la ponderación tenemos nuestras particulares preferencias.

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (28 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> No cabe duda de que quienes llevamos tiempo en esto vamos a otra "velocidad" y buscamos los que consideramos mejores "puntos de entrada", pero esa experiencia se adquiere con el tiempo
> Saludos.



Te has equivocado mas o menos veces que acertado?  Murphy siempre ataca por la espalda...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Hola, karlillobilbaino: Si te digo que vengo comprado desde mediados de los 80, pues me parece que te puedes dar por respondido... máxime si NUNCA he vendido, ¿No? Hay que aclarar algo: al principio, me centré en el Oro y compras muy espaciadas con poco dinero (empezamos con Pesetas...), pero luego me dediqué a la Plata y ahí he pagado mucho por otros conceptos... Si compro 8 Reales o el Calendario Azteca NO lo hago por la Plata que contienen, ¿No? Luego, también tengo bastantes colecciones de Plata con Premium y ahí ya sabes que se paga lo que el mercado exige en ese momento...

En general, te diría que deben haber "plusvalías" latentes muy interesantes y, desde luego, si vendiera tendría más que arreglada la vida que me pueda quedar... De todas formas, suelo tener bastante experiencia en este tema de los MPs y en el "timing"... En estos hilos he publicado las "entradas" efectuadas y los que me siguen saben que es así.

De todas formas, tienes que entender que el concepto de "valor" es algo muy, pero muy subjetivo... Me explico: yo suelo tomar en determinadas ocasiones un whisky que cuesta alrededor de los 200 Euros la "botellita" y tampoco soy ningún millonario, es más soy asalariado, bien pagado, pero asalariado en una empresa privada... Dicho esto, ¿tú crees que le concedo importancia pagar "X" Euros arriba o abajo en los MPs? Va a ser que NO y suelo cuidarme bastante bien en algunos aspectos "terrenales", pero no malgastaré el dinero en "buena" ropa, cosmética y demás consumo absurdo. En fin, que cada cual es como es y también como se puede permitir... Y mis comienzos partieron desde el "subsuelo", así que he llegado donde he llegado gracias a mi trabajo y esfuerzo personal. Luego, supongo que la "Ley de Murphy" me ha favorecido en muchas ocasiones... aunque te pueda parecer paradójico.

¡Ah! y lo de "metalero" y Bancolchón es algo que heredé de mi abuela paterna... Y ya NO existen mujeres como ella y así estamos...

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (28 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hay que aclarar algo: al principio, me centré en el Oro y compras muy espaciadas con poco dinero (empezamos con Pesetas...), pero luego me dediqué a la Plata y ahí he pagado mucho por otros conceptos...
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Fernando.

Si no es mucha indiscrecion... Podrias explicar un poco por que empezastes con el oro y luego pasastes a la plata? 

Soy nuevo en esto y toda informacion que pueda recopilar, es poca.

He leido que para ti el oro son billetes grandes y la plata billetes pequeños.
Pero en caso de preferir el oro, me pregunto si seria igual tener el oro como billetes grandes y pequeñas monedas de un gramo o 1/10 onza como billetes pequeños?

Mi pensamiento de cambiar dinero por oro es tambien para no venderlo nunca y conservarlo, claro esta si no hace todo crack


----------



## frisch (28 Jun 2016)

Bueno, artículo interesante (largo) e inquietante.
Conozco personalmente al autor (de haber estado con él en un par de ocasiones) y no es un cantamañanas.

No te dejes engañar, hay Pucherazo en las elecciones del 26-J | Ataque al poder

_Edito_: Y acabo de leer otro artículo en el mismo sentido (tampoco es un cantamañanas el autor, un tanto monotemático pero no cantamañanas)

spain crisis: Cobra credibilidad el pucherazo en las elecciones españolas.)


----------



## Atzukak (28 Jun 2016)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Vaya, iba a pillar unas monedillas justo antes del brexit y por dormirme ha empezado a subir la cosa...
> 
> ¿Creéis que debería esperarme para comprar? No me gusta comprar al alza pero tampoco se si esta tendencia va para largo.
> 
> Un saludo



Desde el 2014 la tendencia en el oro/euro es la ke es:

http://invst.ly/1yyrm

A partir de akí ke cada uno haga lo ke kiera con su dinero...::

Yo el año pasado cargue bastante tanto en oro como en plata y este año he decidido pegarme unas buenas vacaciones y maximizar el cash( ke tal y como están los bancos tampoco me parece mala idea). 
Si se relaja un poco la cosa y a finales de año veo otra oportunidad de comprar a buen precio no tengas duda ke lo haré! :


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Ya lo había leído esta mañana y que me pasó un amigo muy indignado... En cualquier caso, a estas alturas de la "película", ¿Te sorprende algo? Nos conocemos, amigo mío, y sabes muy bien que estás de vuelta de todo...

# Orooo: Mira, al principio, comencé por el Oro por una simple cuestión "cultural" y es que en aquellos tiempos se le otorgaba gran valor al Oro. Por otro lado, había "motivos", ya que las devaluaciones eran más o menos frecuentes y mucha inestabilidad monetaria derivada también de las distintas Crisis económicas vividas, que éstas NO son ningún "fenómeno" nuevo, al contrario... La diferencia con la actual consistía en que eran mucho más cortas y eso me hace pensar que estamos ante "otra" cosa y MUY GRAVE...ienso:

También buena parte de aquel primer Oro que adquirí ya NO lo tengo, pues lo regalé a un familiar que estuvo en una situación muy apurada y cumplió con su "finalidad" de "último recurso"... De todas formas, seguí comprando de forma periódica hasta que me dio por la Numismatica, a raíz de unas monedas de Plata que "heredé"... Por tanto, la transición a la Plata fue por el puro placer de coleccionar (y también me dedico a la Filatelia). Más tarde, con el tiempo, empecé a "mosquearme" y a indagar más acerca de lo que nos "vendían" en materia económico-financiera... En esos tiempos me dedicaba a los "mercados" (Materias Primas, Divisas, Bonos, Acciones, etc., etc.) y a base de algunos "palos" me dí cuenta de muchas cosas que NO "cuadraban"...:no:

A partir de esos momentos, ya me dedico a los MPs con otra "visión"... ¿Por qué preferí la Plata? Por varias razones: estaba acostumbrado a comprar Oro a precios "baratos" y paré cuando me pareció que estaba "caro" (NO lo estaba...), luego la Plata es un metal que me gusta mucho y -para mí- "luce" más a la vista... Por otro lado, ha sido la forma de "dinero" más común a lo largo de la Historia y luego existe la posibilidad de un Peak que, posiblemente, NO vea, pero SÍ que es factible en quienes puedan "heredarme", vamos si antes no tengo necesidad de echar mano del "cofre"... 

Hombre, NO soy partidario de "perder el tiempo" y me gusta simplificar: Oro en formato "mediano" (Soberano, etc.), que NO "lentejas", y alguno más "grande" (Onza o un poco más...). Y la Plata en distintos "formatos" y Leyes...ienso:

Además, en "formatos" muy pequeños como la moneda 1/10 se paga un sobre precio que NO merece la pena... Y a las malas, es decir muy a las malas, la posesión del Oro habrá que saberla "administrar", independientemente del "tamaño", siendo la Plata mucho más manejable y con menos riesgo...:

En fin, ya te he dado una explicación razonada y que debes saber ubicar también en el tiempo... Es lo bueno de cumplir años y algún HdP (como el que me pone etiquetas que BORRO), quizás, no tenga la Suerte de llegar a "viejuno"... :XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo y, quizás, no esté muy de acuerdo en el "timing"... aunque ya dejé escrito hace tiempo que espero un Verano bastante "revuelto". Lo PEOR lo dejo para después de las elecciones en los EE.UU., pero bueno ya se verá...

- Economic Predictions for Summer 2016: The Epocalypse Keeps Crashing - The Great Recession Blog

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo el que os dejo y, quizás, no esté muy de acuerdo en el "timing"... aunque ya dejé escrito hace tiempo que espero un Verano bastante "revuelto". Lo PEOR lo dejo para después de las elecciones en los EE.UU., pero bueno ya se verá...
> 
> - Economic Predictions for Summer 2016: The Epocalypse Keeps Crashing - The Great Recession Blog
> 
> Saludos.



Depende de quien gane...si es la Clinton, Dow pa'rriba...si es el Trump (cosa que dudo en un 99'999 % de que gane, si no antes le hacen un Kennedy) el Dow si que se hunde...:


----------



## Orooo (28 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # frisch: Ya lo había leído esta mañana y que me pasó un amigo muy indignado... En cualquier caso, a estas alturas de la "película", ¿Te sorprende algo? Nos conocemos, amigo mío, y sabes muy bien que estás de vuelta de todo...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando por la aclaracion.


----------



## frisch (28 Jun 2016)

Bueno, estar de vuelta de todo no significa haber perdido la capacidad de escandalizarse y menos aún la capacidad de actuar. Es cierto que cuando se está de vuelta de todo, uno actúa de otras maneras, quizás no tan llamativas pero seguramente con más calado. Que es de lo que se trata.

Yo asisto en este país a una dejadez absoluta (en este país y en muchos otros). La razón de fondo, curiosamente, no creo que sea, lo malos que son los que mandan, que lo son, sino lo imbéciles que se han vuelto los mandados. Y ¿por qué se han vuelto tan manifiestamente imbéciles? Por egoísmo, así de sencillo. El egoísmo de: "mientras a mi me vaya bien".

¿Por qué es imbecilidad esa actitud?

Muy sencillo: porque a ti, al largo plazo, te irá bien si a los demás también les va bien.

Pero bueno, el cortoplacismo es lo que tiene.

No hablo de tener oro o acciones, hablo de actitudes.

Hoy en día las personas son mayoritariamente cortoplacistas en su percepción de la vida. Eso es una lacra.

Por supuesto, entre los malos que mandan y los imbéciles mandados hay toda una serie de instrumentos, en manos de los que mandan, que facilitan la imbecilidad de los mandados; por citar uno, las nuevas tecnologías de (des)comunicación. No me refiero a escribir o leer en este hilo, al fin y al cabo, aquí se reflexiona, a distancia, en el "anonimato" pero se reflexiona. Me refiero a toda esa parafernalia (que mueve montañas) que da la ilusión (y a los imbéciles, el convencimiento) de comunicar cuando, en realidad, los manipulan.

Pero bueno, por lo visto, sarna con gusto, no pica.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: Hace escasos minutos que he respondido a un correo personal en términos muy parecidos a los que has empleado tú. De todas formas, independientemente de quienes hayan decidido votar al PP, ¿Se entiende su victoria en la Comunidad Valenciana? Pues, si alguien NO lo "pilla" que se lea tu comentario...

# El hombre dubitativo: Después de las elecciones en los EE.UU., y NO necesariamente al poco tiempo... los índices americanos se irán hacia abajo o eso es lo que creo. Y NO descartes un triunfo de Trump... 

Saludos.


----------



## racional (28 Jun 2016)

El oro tiene que bajar hasta 1234 otra vez, porque? porque esa cifra le gusta mucho al oro y se repite una y otra vez.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

:XX::XX::XX:... Ahora le "gustan" los $1234... :XX::XX::XX:... ¿Ya se ha olvidado de sus $750 y de Harry Dent?:cook: Tampoco ha pasado tanto tiempo desde que lo comentó, ¿No?:: ¡Joder! ni que fuera Vd. una "señal" favorable para el Oro...ienso:


----------



## Xpiro (28 Jun 2016)

El Max Keiser, con la Stacy y con el autor de "planeta Ponzi" Mitch Feierstein comentando sobre el Brexit y sus consecuencias, su punto de vista crítico es muy entretenido!

Keiser Report en español: Un delicioso cóctel de 'Brexit' (E933) - YouTube

Keiser Report en español: Un delicioso cóctel de 'Brexit' (E933) - YouTube


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jun 2016)

Bueno, Xpiro, se te ha olvidado enlazarlo... y ahí lo dejo...

- Un delicioso cóctel de 'Brexit'- Videos de RT

Y también aprovecho para dejar este otro artículo...

- ¿Cae la primera pieza del dominó? Italia se prepara para rescatar a sus bancos tras el 'Brexit' - RT

Saludos.


----------



## Morsa (28 Jun 2016)

MementoMori dijo:


> Así ven a Potemos y Ciudadanos desde el otro lado del telón de acero.



Gracias por la traducción!

Impresionante video, no tengo información para contrastar si Soros anda detrás de podemos, ciudadanos, etc.. aunque si invertí algo de tiempo en validar el hecho que instigara el golpe de estado en Ucrania solo para tocarle los huevos al Tío Putin. 

Dado el tono,está claro que tienen a Soros y al imperio más que atravesado, confiemos en que la partida de Ajedrez se alargue, porque ya no sé que más necesitan los rusos para enviar atpc al eje anglo/CIA.

Por cierto, respecto a lo que comentáis sobre el pucherazo, yo hace tiempo que lo vengo comentando en mi círculo, y puede que sea así o no, pero desde luego de la casta con la que contamos en este rincón del mundo ( de un pelaje u otro), tristemente no me sorprende nada.

Todas sus declaraciones, decretos ley y mangoneos no se han hecho para el interés general, son organizaciones mafiosas que extraen rentas por y para los suyos sin mirar a quien perjudican. El pucherazo sería una herramienta acorde a esta panda sin ningún género de dudas.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Realmente, muy "curioso"...

- ¿Quieren saber lo que va hacer el Ibex 35? Miren a Goldman Sachs | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## Haragán (29 Jun 2016)

Salu2 a todos.

Aunque apenas participo, intento sacar tiempo a diario para echar un ojo a toda la interesante información que tan amablemente se comparte en este hilo.

Coincido con lo comentado por varios foreros respecto a comprar oro a los precios actuales: si se va a "atesorar" y guardar como seguro, es poco relevante haberlo comprado a 1000 €/onza o a 1.200 €. Eso sí, lo normal es que en la futura fluctuación de precios se pueda volver a ver cifras por debajo de la cotización actual, cuando se hayan aclarado los términos del "Brexit" y siempre que la banca italiana no pegue la siguiente campanada en este concierto.

En lo que no coincido con varios de los intervinientes es en dar pábulo a rumores de pucherazo en las elecciones. Si se da un pucherazo, entiendo que no se haga como en Guinea Ecuatorial o como hacía Argelia, donde las cifras a favor de sus gobiernos rondaban el 99% de apoyo, pero pensar que se ha dado un pucherazo para dejar a un partido con unos pírricos 137 escaños y la suma con el partido más afín a 6 escaños de la mayoría absoluta... pues qué queréis que os diga... que me parece una parida. Si te pones, lo cocinas bien, y te pones 145 +31 o 137 + 39, y tienes una mayoría holgada para gobernar. Nuestros gobernantes son corruptos e ineptos pero saben sumar.

PD: coincido con fernandojcg en pensar que la plata tiene más proyección a largo plazo que el oro.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2016)

Hola, Haragán: Bienvenido al hilo y está claro que Vd. pertenece a esa ¿"minoria"? silenciosa que nos sigue...

Bueno, como ya he indicado en otras ocasiones, si es para "atesorar", el precio de los MPs tampoco es tan determinante en el momento que decidamos comprar y teniendo muy claro de que es un dinero del que podemos prescindir en un largo período de tiempo. Mi experiencia personal, Haragán, me dice que NO hay NADA "IMPOSIBLE" y lo digo para aquellos que no ven posibles precios bastante más abajo de los actuales. Total, hace poco más de medio año estábamos en el "subsuelo"... ¿No? De momento, la tendencia parece buena, pero mejor nos olvidamos del "ruido" de la cotización y nosotros (o la mayoría) vamos a otro "rollo" y "velocidad"... ¿No le parece?

Respecto a los resultados de las elecciones en nuestro país tampoco se ha afirmado NADA categórico en este hilo sobre que haya habido "pucherazo" en las mismas... Simplemente, se han compartido informaciones, algunas "dudas" creo que razonables, pero la verdad es que NADIE en los principales partidos ha cuestionado el resultado de las mismas, aunque visto el "pelaje" de lo que hay ahí...

Mire, Haragán, para ejemplos de "pucherazos" NO hace falta que nos comente a Guinea Ecuatorial y le voy a dar dos del "faro" de la Democracia: En el 2000, George Busch Jr. accedió a la Casa Blanca en detrimento de Al Gore en un clamoroso "pucherazo" producido en el Estado de Florida, donde gobernaba el hermano (Jeff Bush) del candidado finalmente electo. En aquella ocasión, el acceso a la Presidencia estadounidense fue por... ¡537 votos! Quienes tengan cierta edad, recordarán todo aquel escándalo. Y, ya más cerca en el tiempo, le recuerdo también el "pucherazo" producido en las primarias de New York donde Sanders fue claramente perjudicado frente a Clinton... En fin, esto es lo que me ha venido ahora a la memoria, pero si "rebusco" le saco la "leche" de ejemplos...

SÍ, a largo plazo la Plata tiene mayor potencial que el Oro, aunque de momento hay más seguridad en éste último... Por cierto, hace unos minutos la Plata superaba ampliamente los $18... $18,300.

Saludos.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (29 Jun 2016)

Hola Haragán, 

No quiero entrar mucho en el tema de las elecciones porque estamos en el hilo de la evolución del precio del oro, pero te pongo un link a colación del comentario:

La carta viral de un presidente de mesa que demuestra cómo pudo alterar los resultados del escrutinio | Diario Público

Es la carta de un presidente de mesa electoral de un colegio de Barcelona en la que denuncia lo débil que es el sistema de recuento y lo fácil que se puede manipular a la hora de contar votos. (Hace unos minutos estaba en antena en una emisora de radio comentando la experiencia). Sus comentarios coinciden con los de un compañero de trabajo que siendo también presidente quedó a cuadros de la actitud de los interventores y de la inseguridad que ofrecía el sistema actual.

Por otra parte, puestos a "cocinar", no puedes ser tan descarado como las dictaduras que ganan por 99% ya que eso canta mucho,
más cuando hablando y preguntando a la gente nadie tenía intención de cambiar su voto (al menos en mi entorno), actitud creo bastante generalizada. Piensa que un leve empujoncito puede ayudar muy mucho sin ser descarado.


----------



## Haragán (29 Jun 2016)

_@fernandojcg_ Efectivamente, recuerdo lo polémico de la última elección de Bush, con el "problema" de Florida, que permitió su reelección; pero sigue sin estar clara la reelección de Rajoy por lo que comenté anteriormente: el resultado es insuficiente, el bloque de derechas no es mayoritario y no se le presumen apoyos suficientes ni para la investidura.

_@1 euro 100 pesetas_ Gracias por el enlace (por fin puedo agradecer los mensajes), pero pienso que una cosa es que haya debilidades en el sistema que permitan una "manipulación" en los niveles más bajos (mesas electorales) y otra muy diferente es que desde "arriba" se cocinen los resultados. La cantidad de vocales de los partidos es muy grande y veo casi de ciencia ficción orquestar un pucherazo a base de amañar mesas.

Volviendo al tema del hilo, lo que más me preocupa de todo esto es que no parece que vayamos a tener un gobierno que vaya a reducir nuestra abultada deuda, que vaya a atajar la insostenibilidad de nuestro sistema de pensiones (que es un esquema Ponzi de libro) o que pueda cambiar el modelo productivo del país (recalificación-construcción-comisión y sangría&Spanish paella), por lo que es de esperar que nos sigan crujiendo a impuestos, cada vez más, y que nuestro poder adquisitivo mengüe en el futuro próximo.


----------



## Pedernal (29 Jun 2016)

Puede que hubiera pucherazo o puede que no. No creo que ningún partido insinue nada porque quedarían como malos perdedores... Aunque seguro que lo están investigando. Lo cierto es que algunos periódicos ya hablan de ello en las esquinas más pequeñitas de sus páginas. He visto incluso una nota en el NYT. La entrada en escena de INDRA ya es un tanto extraña... Yo creo que habrá terceras elecciones, en todo caso, si consiguen hacer gobierno no creo que aguante más de dos años.

Un saludo


----------



## Haragán (29 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Puede que hubiera pucherazo o puede que no. No creo que ningún partido insinue nada porque quedarían como malos perdedores... Aunque seguro que lo están investigando. Lo cierto es que algunos periódicos ya hablan de ello en las esquinas más pequeñitas de sus páginas. He visto incluso una nota en el NYT. La entrada en escena de INDRA ya es un tanto extraña... Yo creo que habrá terceras elecciones, en todo caso, si consiguen hacer gobierno no creo que aguante más de dos años.
> 
> Un saludo



Hola Pedernal. No he sido capaz de encontrar la nota que comentas en NYT.

¿Te refieres a esto?:

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/03/07/the-technology-of-voting/?_r=0 m

No creo, porque no insinúa absolutamente nada.


----------



## Pedernal (29 Jun 2016)

He intentado encontrar la portada original pero no la he encontrado, por eso no me fio mucho...

Astillas de realidad: COMO HACER TRAMPA EN LAS ELECCIONES (Y SALIR DE ROSITAS)

Como dijo el mago de la televisión , no le deis vueltas al pucherazo.... Es fruto de vuestra imaginación. Disfrutad del espectáculo.

Un saludo


----------



## Tichy (29 Jun 2016)

Haragán dijo:


> Hola Pedernal. No he sido capaz de encontrar la nota que comentas en NYT.
> 
> ¿Te refieres a esto?:
> 
> ...



No encuentras nada en NYT porque no hay nada.

Lo que sí hay es un fake (bastante evidente por cierto) ciberpodemita circulando por los albañales de la red.


----------



## 1 euro 100 pesetas (29 Jun 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> He intentado encontrar la portada original pero no la he encontrado, por eso no me fio mucho...
> 
> Astillas de realidad: COMO HACER TRAMPA EN LAS ELECCIONES (Y SALIR DE ROSITAS)
> 
> ...



Aquí hay un poco más de oscura información: (sacado del general)

No te dejes engañar, hay Pucherazo en las elecciones del 26-J | Ataque al poder


----------



## Xpiro (29 Jun 2016)

Está cambiando la película...y el Faber diciendo que nada de papelitos dorados sino colorao del bueno, el que puedes morder  




> Marc Faber, más conocido como el "doctor catástrofe", cree que el futuro de la rentabilidad a medio plazo pasa por el oro. Más aún tras la decisión de Reino Unido de salir de la UE, que espoleará a los bancos centrales para que intensifiquen la barra libre de liquidez (Quantitative Easing o QE) y debilitará aún más a las monedas.
> 
> *La predicción de este economista es de hecho que la Reserva Federal, el banco central de Estados Unidos, podría incluso embarcarse en una cuarta ronda del QE. Por eso no deja de ponerse largo en oro, pero nada de acciones: metal puro y duro. ¿Por qué? Porque los títulos relacionados con el mineral aún tienen que corregir tras las recientes subidas.
> *
> ...





Faber lo tiene claro: habrá nuevas rondas de liquidez, así que conviene comprar oro - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pedernal (29 Jun 2016)

Pues parece que sí era una portada manipulada...

La teoría viral del 'tongo' en el 26-J patina con la portada manipulada del 'NY Times'

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Pienso que NO hay que darle más vueltas a algo que está ahí y que augura una ingobernabilidad en el país... y que entiendo no será muy larga en el tiempo... Y en el "intervalo", quizás el número de imbéciles por metro cuadrado varíe, pero ya digo que este tema no me preocupa y que aquellos que han elegido lo que parece que ha salido, pues que lo DISFRUTEN... ahora y "mañana", que no llegará a "pasado mañana"...

Y dejo una muy interesante entrevista a Thierry Meyssan...

- Comprender el poder hoy: autores clave responden a cuestiones clave (01)

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# forex007: Antes de colocar su post, quizás, debería haber mirado la cotización del Oro y hace unos minutos andaba por los $1327,50 y mucho mejor la Plata... $18,413.

En cualquier caso, la cotización en los MPs es algo que consideramos como "ruido" y se aleja del sentido que tiene para nosotros su posesión FÍSICA...

Y os voy a dejar un artículo muy, pero que muy interesante, donde Greenspan hace unas declaraciones muy jugosas. Es más, os parecerá releer muchos de los comentarios que se han escrito aquí. Y NO, no parece que vayamos muy "desencaminados" en nuestras "percepciones".

Greenspan comenta que NO existe ninguna "recuperación": "La cuestión fundamental que se constata es que el crecimiento está parado".

Y ¡Ojo! porque su visión a futuro es tan "dantesca" como la que hemos dibujado por aquí y él piensa que en un momento dado aparecerá la Hiperinflación y que tiene, según comenta (ver para creer...), una solución sencilla: el Patrón Oro...

¿Le harán caso? Seguro que NO... Ha nombrado a la "bicha"...

- Greenspan Warns A Crisis Is Imminent, Urges A Return To The Gold Standard | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (29 Jun 2016)

Tiene gracia (por no decir otra cosa) que lo diga Greenspan.
Uno de los artífices del Gran Casino, estando él en un puesto prominente.

El mundo al revés.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jun 2016)

Hola, frisch: Sabes aquello de que SIEMPRE hay un antes y un después... Bien, eso se cumple en el caso de Greenspan. De hecho, algunos consideran que era "libertario" por ser seguidor de Ayn Rand, pero eso constituye un craso error, ya que he leído a Rand y, por consiguiente, sé cómo ésta arremetía contra los "libertarios"... 

Bien, Greenspan, antes de entrar a presidir la FED, era un firme defensor del Patrón Oro y hace ya mucho tiempo que lo demostré aportando un artículo del mismo Greenspan. Posteriormente, ya dentro de la FED, hizo una política monetaria totalmente contraria y favoreciendo la liberalización de los Derivados, aparte de fallar estrepitosamente en la supervisión del sistema financiero.

Evidentemente, es uno de los principales causantes de la Crisis mundial que todavía nos azota, pero estoy haciendo un trabajo sobre este tema y en el "carro" de Greenspan hay que añadir otros que tuvieron tanta o más culpa: Chris Cox, Hank Paulson, Joe Cassano, Ian McCarthy, Frank Raines, Kathleen Corbert, Dick Fuld, Marion y Herb Sandler, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, Stan O´Neal, Wen Jiabao... y tantos otros que me dejo para no alargar la lista.

Eso SÍ, nada más salir de la FED, Greenspan se ha caracterizado por volver al "redil" en cuanto a una política monetaria más correcta y ha defendido en bastantes ocasiones la vuelta al Patrón Oro... El problema es cómo se puede hacer esto con los GHDLGP que hay gobernando desde las "Sombras".

Por otro lado, tenemos también el ejemplo de Ben Bernanke, quien acometió unas medidas monetarias ("helicópteros") que van en esencia contra su personal "ideario"... y esto puede parecer "contradictorio". Este tipo es un gran estudioso de la Gran Depresión y lo sé porque yo me he leído su libro "Ensayos sobre la Gran Depresión" (muy recomendable) y, durante su mandato en la FED, puso en práctica aspectos contrarios de los que plasmó en aquel libro... Es más, sabiendo que, posiblemente, nos estamos dirigiendo a un escenario semejante, salvando las distancias en el tiempo, ya que el mundo es muy diferente al de aquel entonces...

Resumiendo: NO creo que sean unos "incapaces" los que acceden a la Presidencia de la FED, pero también tengo muy claro que ellos allí NO deciden NADA... Simplemente, son los "voceros" o los "perros" de los que realmente mandan, ni más ni menos...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2016 at 00:29 ----------

Edito: Una noticia de última hora me indica que la FED ha suspendido al Banco Santander y al Deutsche Bank en sus test de resistencia "cualitativa" que lleva a cabo anualmente.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vozpópuli - 26J y la necesidad de un acuerdo intergeneracional

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (30 Jun 2016)

Muy buenas, y perdonad que haga una pregunta que se ha hechas muchas veces ya, podeis recomendar algun sitio fiable para comprar un par de onzas fisicas de oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: No soy muy partidario de hacer publicidad gratuita y, como bien dices, es una pregunta que se repite de tanto en tanto... Bien, vamos con otra "excepción", pero -insisto- en que es algo que NO me gusta... 

Jeenyus, en este hilo y en foro en general, se han recomendado para España el andorrano joyeria y también los foreros mundofila y fran69 (ambos con tienda). Y en Alemania está necho (www.eldorado.coins), pero no sé si ahora proporciona monedas de Oro de 1 Onza...

En lo personal, para determinadas cantidades (no es tu caso), preferible Alemania que España, por aquello de dejar el menor "rastro" posible. Y, comprando en tienda, SIEMPRE solicitar la factura.

Y dejo esto...

- goldenliberty.com*-&nbsp¡Este sitio web está a la venta!*-&nbspGold Recursos e información.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (30 Jun 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jeenyus: No soy muy partidario de hacer publicidad gratuita y, como bien dices, es una pregunta que se repite de tanto en tanto... Bien, vamos con otra "excepción", pero -insisto- en que es algo que NO me gusta...
> 
> Jeenyus, en este hilo y en foro en general, se han recomendado para España el andorrano joyeria y también los foreros mundofila y fran69 (ambos con tienda). Y en Alemania está necho (www.eldorado.coins), pero no sé si ahora proporciona monedas de Oro de 1 Onza...
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Fernando!


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2016)

Tengo unos minutos, y os enlazo esto a los plateros:

El raro "cruce dorado" de la plata

Saludo especial a *Racional*, que de momento pase ya lo que pase, los que hayan comprado pro debajo de 1150$ y vendido estas semanas por ejemplo, ya han logrado batir a muchos índices bursátiles, fondos, y renta fija.

Miro los precios de los soberanos, y en algunos sitios reconocidos ya superan los 300€, y no hace nada compré alguno por debajo de 270€...

¿momento de comprar alguno más?...¡claro, eso siempre!...pero sin prisas.

Parece que se baraja la posibilidad de una segunda posible votación referente al Brexit...si os dig la verdad, como ya os comenté, ni puto caso, nosotros a lo nuestro y que no nos entretengan con divagaciones. El oro y la plata ya subían antes de toda esta movida, así que ahora no digan que sube por lo de las votaciones y estas chorradas, los ciclos son los ciclos.

un saludo y gracias por aportar.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Vaya, vaya... observo que no enlacé bien el artículo en mi anterior post. Bueno, vamos a ver si ahora entra y, en general, el artículo está bien y, simplificando, ved las recomendaciones del final del mismo... son de "cajón".

- Gold, Platinum, and Silver Speak to Us - Gold And Liberty

# paketazo: Hola, amigo... Pues, SÍ, los MPs parece que están respondiendo muy bien, a pesar de los vaivenes de las Bolsas y el tiempo está corriendo a favor de ellos... No es porque lo digamos nosotros, sino por lo que se está percibiendo... Y como no me puedo comprar una "parcelita" en la Luna, pues me iré preparando en la medida de mis posibilidades... NO por mí, sino por mis más allegados. Y yo cada vez tengo más claro que acabaré cogiendo el "fusil"... ya que NO puedo "exiliarme" en la Luna.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Jun 2016)

No sé por qué lo cuelgo pero bueno quizás por lo de que más vale reír aunque sea por no llorar.

Es un acto del movimiento Libres e Iguales del 21 de junio de este año en el Teatro Calderón, "Por el pacto español".

Libres e Iguales se define como un movimiento cívico transversal abierto a todos los ciudadanos comprometidos con los valores de la moderna España constitucional: la libertad, la igualdad, el pluralismo, la justicia y la solidaridad y, entre sus miembros, se encuentran Martín Rodolfo Villa y Albert Boadella.

Verse todo el vídeo está contraindicado para personas con cierta sensibilidad histórica pero os recomiendo que veáis la intervención de Rodolfo a partir del minuto 9.

Por el pacto español - YouTube


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2016)

*Frisch* esta me la pagas, ya te puedes ir preparando para el truño que te voy a enlazar cuando menos te lo esperes.

Me has echo perder 3 minutos de mi tiempo (más o menos valioso, pero es el que tengo) me he comido la Jota...por llamarle de algún modo, esperando que luego me metieran la cuña de algo revolucionario en materia política, ética, filosófica, económica...

Si me dices que te has comido lo que dura el video enterito, conforero, a partir de ahora tendré una camisa de fuerza preparada para tus futuros posts, por si acaso.

Lo de libres, lo acepto...pero me niego a ser "iguales"...*Fernando* ¡préstame un revólver con una sola bala, no necesito mas!

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2016)

¡Hostia, puta! frisch... Eso es INFUMABLE. ¡Qué patético! Desde luego, tú eres capaz de tragarte "enterito" semejante suplicio... En fin...

SÍ, paketazo, que semejantes "pajarracos" se hayan asociado ya "cuadra" con el panorama general que vemos de frente, a la izquierda, a la derecha y por la... retaguardia. Entre unos y otros, menuda MIERDA en la que están convirtiendo a este país... Y tendré que hacer acopio de "munición" ya que parece que no serás el único que me pida prestado el "cacharro"... ¡Tendrás que sacar "número"!

¡Joder! menudos tiempos los que nos ha tocado vivir...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (30 Jun 2016)

Yo también le pillé alguno a Necho sin pensarlo unos días antes del subidón. 

No se, pero me da la corazonada de que con estos va a ser difícil que llegue a tener alguna pérdida subyacente. 

Un saludo a todos. 


paketazo dijo:


> Tengo unos minutos, y os enlazo esto a los plateros:
> 
> El raro "cruce dorado" de la plata
> 
> ...


----------



## frisch (30 Jun 2016)

Bueno, es lo que hay y mejor ir haciéndose a la idea.

_Edito_ Entre los miembros del movimiento está asimismo José María Fidalgo, el que fuera Secretario General de CCOO.

Esto para decir, de una vez por todas, que la transición española y su consiguiente Constitución (que no se cumple en su vertiente social) fue una asimilización que hizo el franquismo de lo que en aquellos tiempos se llamaba la España democrática. Ésta le prestaba el traje y todos juntos se beneficiaban de la nueva situación (que es de lo que siempre se ha tratado).

40 y pico años después, 60% de la población no tiene ni idea de quién fue Rodolfo Martín Villa, Ministro de la Gobernación. Franquista de la primera línea sobre quien pesa una orden de búsqueda y captura por crímenes durante los sucesos en 1976 en Vitoria.

A mi me encantaría que ese 60% no tuviese ni pajolera idea de quién es ese señor (me parecería un indicador de que la página ha pasado) si ese señor no ejerciera pero la realidad es que ese señor y muchos, muchos otros como él, siguen mandando y, sobre todo, no nos olvidemos, embolsando. Lo que sí trajo la transición es que el círculo de embolsadores se amplió incluso a CCOO. De ahí que no haya suficiente pan (nosotros) para tanto chorizo (ellos).


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jun 2016)

# frisch: "Las ideas no duran mucho. Hay que hacer algo con ellas." (Santiago Ramón y Cajal)

Y dejo esto del conflicto en Ucrania...

- Agravamiento en el Donbass: provocación fallida de Kiev | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Desde luego, hay un "pollo" que no "aprende" por más etiquetas que me ponga: el que dice que comprar Oro es tirar "dinero"... Je,je,je... NO sé si tiene comprensión lectora, pero lo que tengo claro es que NO tiene NI pajolera idea de lo qué es la "comprensión monetaria"... Da lo mismo, porque lo borro con el mismo "regusto" que lo hago con la mayoría de las etiquetas y sólo queda una permanente para recordar a determinado IMBÉCIL que está "retratado" en estos hilos... Ja,ja,ja...

Por cierto, continúa el ascenso de los MPs y, sobre todo, en la Plata. Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1337,15 y la Plata en los... $19,288. Y recuerdo a algunos gilipollas que hace escasos meses la veían en torno a los $10... Bueno, imagino que son putos "especuladores" y tienen de "metaleros" lo que yo de bombero...

También resulta muy llamativo como el Bund a vuelto a romper sus máximos históricos: 167,31... Da la impresión de que se está "cociendo" algo FUERTE y esos movimientos en los MPs y en el Bund se corresponden con movimientos "defensivos" muy CLAROS... Imagino que estarán observando la fase de distribución que hay en las Bolsas y...

Y os dejo una muy interesante noticia...

- Los carteles de Sudamérica y el negocio de la minería del oro

Curioso, muy curioso que el Oro esté "desplazando" a la Cocaina... Je,je,je... y después algunos pretenden poner barreras al campo mediante el dinero electrónico... Lo llevan claro con quienes tengan dos dedos de frente... Ja,ja,ja...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

- The Dow/Silver Ratio Signals All-Time High Silver Prices | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (1 Jul 2016)

la Platita casi un 5% up!! acaba de pasar los $19.50 :rolleye:

En el estudio ficción que hace Steve de SRSrocco nos planta el joro en $12000 y la plata en $360..

Fernando, crees que de aquí al 2023 es factible? porque aunque hagan nuevos QEs, creo que el mundo ya está vacunado ante tanta inyección de pasta sacada del botoncito.... y que ya no sirve para mover la economía, solo sirven para tapar los agujeros negros de deuda impagable....

https://srsroccoreport.com/making-the-case-for-12000-gold-360-silver/


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, Xpiro: ¿2023? Espera que primero lleguemos al 2020 y veamos cuál es el "panorama" reinante...

Hombre, Xpiro, esos precios "estimados" en los MPs me parecen bastante "excesivos", pero claro tampoco sabemos ahora mismo lo que puede acontecer por aquel entonces... Si quieres te doy mis precios "objetivos"para el Oro: $1829,81 - $1996,22. Y en la Plata soy más "optimista": $51,33 - $106,74...

En el Oro es posible que estos precios no tarden muchos años en verse, de hecho los espero para antes del 2020 (inclusive). Y en la Plata, al igual que en el Oro, me he basado en mis "pautas" y que me indican esos precios como "posibles"... Aquí, lo más lógico sería ver el primer precio apuntado antes del 2020, pero a largo plazo se deberían volver a ver los precios de los Hermanos Hunt ajustando la Inflación y que me da ese precio que parece "irreal" ahora mismo. Sin embargo, si éste se viera, entiendo que el Oro debiera irse bastante más arriba de los precios apuntados, pero de momento NO puedo prospeccionar ningún precio por encima de los apuntados.

Por cierto, la Plata hoy "explosiva"... Hace unos minutos en los 19,697... Y hoy he comprado un pequeño lote a buen precio.

También quiero comentar algo que conozco por mi experiencia en los MPs, sobre todo en la Plata, y es que cuando ésta inicia un tramo alcista SERIO suele hacerlo de forma rápida y en poco más de 2 años alcanza su "resistencia" -la que sea en ese momento-. Por tanto, si estamos dentro de un movimiento alcista con CONTINUIDAD, pues eso nos llevaría a mis prospecciones que apuntan al 2018 como punto de "inflexión"... Bueno, los que lleváis tiempo leyéndome ya conocéis algunos "apuntes" sobre ese estudio que vengo realizando y que, ¡desgraciadamente!, lo está "clavando" hasta ahora...

Más tarde ya miraré de enlazaros algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (1 Jul 2016)

Hola buenas tardes,
Estoy alucinando esta tarde con la plata, 19,90 $ marca ahora mismo. Alguien tiene idea si hay algún motivo concreto para esta subida intradía del 7%?


----------



## timi (1 Jul 2016)

saludos , pues si que se ha puesto la cosa "cachonda" en la plata.Soy nuevo en esto de los mp's , pero he tenido el tiempo suficiente para posicionarme de una forma mas que aceptable , sobretodo en oro
En plata he ido entendiendo que nunca será suficiente , pero también he conseguido la cota que me había marcado.
También he cerrado un par de compras estos últimos días i con buen precio ya que ya le saco algo de beneficio.
En fin , toca seguir aprendiendo y por aquí esta máxima se consigue con creces.
y también toca esperar que estemos todos equivocados y que no tengamos que utilizar el paraguas si llueve.:S
saludos

---------- Post added 01-jul-2016 at 21:39 ----------

imagino que no tenemos un motivo concreto , cosa mala ,ya que si el problema fuera uno , podríamos intentar solucionarlo . Lo peor que nos puede pasar en una "guerra" es no tener un enemigo claro.
Son tantos los frentes abiertos , que la gente que puede compra seguros.

dejo esto
Social Democracy for the 21st Century: An Alternative to the Modern Left: Now the EU has an Italian Banking Crisis

otro frente,,,


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Los que el tocho se llevo: Bueno, llevamos bastante tiempo "razonando" esta subida y hoy he hecho un comentario en el hilo "Evolución del precio de la Plata I" que va en ese sentido y también lo he hecho en este hilo en mi primer post del día (lo tienes una página atrás). Resumiendo: están entrando "manos fuertes" en los MPs y parece que la "palma" se la está llevando la Plata.

No está de más recordar que cuando puse el último COT publicado se observaba una gran cantidad -más bien, BRUTAL- de Cortos, pero también os dije que había que FIJARSE en el Interés abierto...

Y, Los que el tocho se llevó, os dejo un artículo que apunta sobre lo que venimos diciendo por aquí...

- Silver Price Climbs Substantially On BOE Stimulus Hints | Gold-Eagle News

# timi: Hombre, ya llevas tiempo en esto de los MPs... Creo que tú eres más "orero" que "platero", pero ya sabes que yo soy partidario de tener de ambos MPs y dejo la ponderación en los mismos a cada cual.

Eso SÍ, si nos vamos a "quedar", mejor darle más peso a la Plata... Y si nos "marchamos", en principio, mejor el Oro, pero claro depende adónde vayamos con él...

Je,je,je... ¿"paraguas"? Mejor que nos quedemos ahí, porque el paso siguiente sería sacar a pasear el "lanzallamas"...

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 Jul 2016)

mi prediccion, oro en 2000 dolares la onza, en abril de 2019.


----------



## timi (1 Jul 2016)

No te pienses Fernando , empeze con oro , pero ya hace algún tiempo que no compro , en cambio , plata he continuado comprando.
No tengo claro si me iré o me quedare ,,, jejeje , pero lo que si tengo claro es que para calentarme ya tengo leña suficiente y no necesito de papelotes de colores para ese menester.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, timi: Si tienes leña es que sabes que lo más probable es que te quedes... Más o menos como yo, aunque le sigo dando vueltas al tema... pero claro la Luna me queda muy "lejana".

Respecto a lo que has enlazado, cuánto tiempo hace que ya dije que la Banca italiana estaba PODRIDA, como lo está la Banca española, el Deutsche Bank (¡Ojo! a éste...) y casi todo lo que "huele" a Banco, ya sea en España o en Guatemala...

# Jeenyus: Diría que te ha gustado mi "prospección" en el precio del Oro... SÍ, es muy factible que se vean esos $1900 en el 2019, sino un poco antes... Ya he comentado que NO tengo una prospección "larga" en el precio del Oro, pero imagino que a principios del próximo año tendré más elementos para ir avanzando en ese camino.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (1 Jul 2016)

Cabeza fría caballeros. En la vida, no es todo color blanco o negro...hay infinitas tonalidades de grises de por medio.

llevo años y años escuchando cuando algo rompe resistencias claramente, que si va a doblar, que el que se quede fuera se arrepentirá, que si se pierde el tren...cautela, y sobre todo no hagáis cábalas con el precio de algo a largo plazo, pues es bastante absurdo.

¿No os parecería absurdo que os dijera que el kilo de sardinas estará a 200€ en el 2020?

La ley de la oferta y la demanda es caprichosa, y entended que para que algún mercado funcione, alguien ha de comprar y vender, el que compra piensa que se forrará con la inversión, y el que vende piensa "menudo pardillo pagarme esto a estos precios"

Debemos de cambiar al chip, entiendo que valorar algo en base al $, es complicado, pues estamos pensando en $, y no en materias primas.

Todo sería más fácil si se referenciase en oro, por ejemplo, unas vacaciones de una semana nos salen en una onza de oro...y es plausible que así sea, y siga siendo siempre.

Sin embargo lo mismo referenciado en $, pues puede tener una variación en una década de un 100% o más sin despeinarse.

¿Que la onza de oro se irá a 2000$ e 3 años?...puede...¿Qué quiere decir esto?...¡que el oro ha subido!...no, no , no...esto quiere decir que el $ se ha depreciado respecto al oro, y posiblemente esa depreciación pueda trasladarse a otros valores refugio como el sector inmobiliario, recursos estratégicos etc...por lo tanto sería plausible que una terreno que hoy vale 40.000$ en 3 años valga 70.000$...o sea, que necesito más $ para adquirir lo mismo.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado cuando se pronostica, pues hay que centrarse en el problema de base, y no solo en un aumento de la demanda y reducción de la oferta, pues a un precio determinado si el $ permaneciera fuerte, y no se depreciase, el oro no subiría más.

Ejemplo: Si pensamos que el oro se puede poner a 12.000$ en unos 5 años, y el resto de sectores defensivos se mantuvieran igual, la multitud poseedora de oro, lo vendería rápidamente para desplazarse a los sectores con precio estancado (principalmente sectores inmobiliarios)

Es lógico, si compré 12 onzas de oro a 1000$, y las puedo vender a 120.000$ en 5 años, y una vivienda valía cuando compre a 1.000$ OZ, 120.000$, y a los 5 años sigue valiendo 120.000$, pues es casi seguro que compre la vivienda ante el temor de que el oro baje, o de que la vivienda termine subiendo.

La clave de todo esto, y como llevo viendo media vida, es la velocidad de la subida, si subimos una media de un 5% anual, podemos permanecer tranquilos en el sector, ahora bien, como se den subidas de 2 dígitos sostenidas en el tiempo, entraremos en modo burbuja, y eso ya todos sabemos como puede terminar...tonto el último, y a los botes.

Mi predicción, comprad poco a poco, y si sube mucho y rápido, pues comprad muy, muy poco a poco...pero no dejéis de comprar mientras podáis permitíroslo.

Un saludo a todos, y feliz fin de semana.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, timi: Si tienes leña es que sabes que lo más probable es que te quedes... Más o menos como yo, aunque le sigo dando vueltas al tema... pero claro la Luna me queda muy "lejana".
> 
> Respecto a lo que has enlazado, cuánto tiempo hace que ya dije que la Banca italiana estaba PODRIDA, como lo está la Banca española, el Deutsche Bank (¡Ojo! a éste...) y casi todo lo que "huele" a Banco, ya sea en España o en Guatemala...
> 
> ...



Fernando, la verdad es que no habia visto tu prospeccion sobre el oro, llevo unos cuantos dias analizando mps y los graficos mensuales y trimestrales no dan mucho lugar a dudas. Se viene subidón. Me alegro de estar en consonancia con una eminencia como tu.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Jul 2016)

Hola, paketazo: Las Materias Primas NO funcionan como nos comentas y ya no te digo en el caso de la Plata... Y respecto al USD podemos estar de acuerdo en que se irá devaluando en el tiempo, pero eso ¿sorprende a alguien? Pues, a NADIE que esté medianamente informado o dime cuánto se ha devaluado el USD desde 1971... Y a pesar de todo sigue siendo considerada la divisa "reinante", ¿No?

Mira, paketazo, el otro día te respondía al enlace que habías colocado y donde comentaban una "pauta" que a mí entender es inexistente. Puede que se haya dado "puntualmente" en unas determinadas "medias móviles" y que sabes no sigo... El caso es que no lo pude editar porque la web se "cayó" como ya viene siendo habitual y me jodió bastante porque me lo había currado mucho.

Y digo esto porque me enlaza con el principio de este comentario y los anteriores... "Ilustremos": En Noviembre de 2002 la Plata andaba por los $5,97 y en Marzo de 2004 se colocaba en los $9,90 y luego el tramo seguiría hasta los $21,97 de Febrero de 2008...

Y ahora pasemos al otro ejemplo que expusieron y, equivocadamente, ya que el tramo alcista se inició en 2008 y NO en 2009... Veamos: En Octubre de 2008, la Plata en los $10,16 y en Abril de 2011 en los... $51,33.

Debo aclarar que los precios dados son ajustando la Inflación. Y, paketazo, entenderás que mis "prospecciones" NO tienen NADA que ver con leer las entrañas de los animales y SÍ que tienen una sólida base de estudio estadístico y de... Matemáticas.

Eso SÍ, en lo que estoy de acuerdo contigo es que hay que mantener la prudencia y no ir detrás de los precios... aunque le recuerdo a paketazo y a otros que las salidas hacia arriba o abajo tienen una gran verticalidad en la Plata y ya lo he "ilustrado" con un par de ejemplos...

Saludos.

Edito: # Jeenyus, NO te lo he comentado con ninguna "sorna". Simplemente, me ha parecido que sacabas una "media" y, además, hoy he leído un comentario tuyo en otro hilo y sé que estás metido en el análisis de los MPs...


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Suma y sigue... o restando, como prefiráis...

- La Seguridad Social toma 8.700 millones del Fondo de Reserva para pagar las pensiones. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.

---------- Post added 02-jul-2016 at 09:27 ----------

Y os dejo el COT de ayer... Sigue la "paradoja", pues el precio sigue aumentando, a pesar del aumento en los Cortos y que son muy significativos, pero al igual que en la pasada semana INSISTO en que os debéis fijar en el Interés abierto y en su VOLUMEN.

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 1, 2016

La pregunta del "millón", ¿dónde estaría el precio de los MPs sin esa presión aplastante de los Cortos?

Lo que está claro es que se está movilizando mucho dinero hacia los MPs y, desde luego, en este hilo y similares de medio mundo hace tiempo que venimos aconsejando/recomendando entrar en ellos en la medida de las posibilidades de cada cual, pero está también muy claro que la influencia de estos medios "alternativos" de Internet NO mueven NADA en el mundo del Ahorro/Inversión y la toma de decisiones importantes la hacen las "MANOS FUERTES" y son ellas las que están moviendo al alza los precios de los MPs.

La pregunta obvia es ¿Por qué? Y la respuesta es también muy obvia: MIEDO...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Suma y sigue... o restando, como prefiráis...
> 
> - La Seguridad Social toma 8.700 millones del Fondo de Reserva para pagar las pensiones. Noticias de Economía
> 
> Saludos.



Lo bueno de todo esto es que cuando se termine la pasta, crearán más de la nada, no tenemos motivo para preocuparnos.

¿No hay dinero para los parados, pensionistas, incapacitados, bajas médicas...?...no nos preocupemos, tenemos papel e impresoras ¿Qué más necesitamos?

*Fernando* no seas cenizo hombre, la gente es feliz en matrix, no les despiertes a una realidad indeseable. Deja que el letargo se agrave y no permita jamás regresar a la "cruda realidad".

Por cierto, ¿quién duerme mal con unas monedillas de oro bajo la almohada últimamente?...¿o de plata bajo el colchón?

Un saludo y buen sábado a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

Hola, paketazo: ¿De la "nada"? NO, amigo mío, y ya sé que lo dices con toda la SORNA del mundo, pero ya lo creo que sacarán la "pasta" que sea "necesaria" -luego, pienso que habrá recortes...- para pagar las Pensiones. ¿Cómo? En la Edad Media, le llamaban "derecho de pernada" y ahora es la "asimilación" del SAQUEO legal del bolsillo del ciudadano. Por consiguiente, sacarán un nuevo impuesto o nos subirán los que ya hay a ti, a mí y a la enorme legión de IMBÉCILES que siguen dentro de la "feliz" inopia del "Matrix"...

Ciertamente, a este paso, también el Fondo de Reserva de reserva se acaba dentro de los años finales de mi estudio: 2018-2020... No sé si lo sabes, paketazo, pero ese estudio sigue a Fibonacci y que incoporé cuando un forero me hizo una serie de comentarios y vi que me "cuadraba" con lo que yo estaba obteniendo. Aprovecho para saludar a este forero, que ya no participa como antes (fue de los "primeros" en estos hilos): atom ant...

Y, aprovechando el final de tu comentario, os dejo un artículo de hace unos días de D. Roberto Centeno... Fuera de lo que comenta del Brexit y sus consecuencias (poco "calibradas" hasta ahora...), fijaros en lo que recomienda al final de su artículo: Bancolchón... y donde dice Bancolchón yo añadiría MPs...

- Brexit: Ante la crisis y la incertidumbre. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.

Edito: Dejo el artículo del Sr. Centeno porque suscribo buena parte de lo que en él comenta y dejo de lado sus opiniones de corte ideológico... Para empezar, "Jorgito" en cualquier país DECENTE hubiera dimitido a los pocos instantes de conocerse las grabaciones... Lo otro es opinión muy PARTIDISTA e imagino que también "jodido" porque su "Naranjito" sufrió un fuerte varapalo (el verdadero perdedor si nos atenemos a los "números"...).

Saludos.


----------



## amtt (2 Jul 2016)

Buenos días!!

Desde este enero pasado llevo comprando plata activamente ya q de este metal no tenía nada y viendo también el ratio histórico bajísimo de oro plata q había pues parece q por ahora fue una buena desicion espero q siga al alza y supere los 51 dólares onza pasados.

Ahora sigo teniendo algo de liquidez y Nose si seguir comprando plata o meter algo en bolsa ya q me quede con las ganas de comprar Repsol.

Como lo ves Fernando?

Bueno un saludo a todos y un placer leeros every day.


----------



## oinoko (2 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ciertamente, a este paso, también el Fondo de Reserva de reserva se acaba dentro de los años finales de mi estudio: 2018-2020...



Las cuentas son muy rápidas quedan 25.176 millones de euros en la "hucha de las pensiones" y están sacando entre 7000 y 8000 millones, dos veces al año para pagar las pagas extras, pero la tendencia es al alza. Ayer 8700 millones.

No les queda hucha para pagar 3 pagas extras más como la de ayer. Cortandose un poco y volviendo al "saqueo medio", cuando paguen la paga extra de Navidad del 2017 sólo quedará calderilla en la hucha. 

Tal como está el patio no creo que un "aumento de ingresos" permita reducir el ritmo de extracción de la hucha en los próximos semestres. Por lo que a partir del 2018 los pensionistas, sin paga extra.

Lo tremendo es que están sacando cada año el 1.5% del PIB de la hucha, y eso no cuenta como deficit. Ni eso, ni los rescates a la banca, ni las perdidas de las empresas semipublicas, ni las "inversiones" faraonicas del AVE, ni mil cosas más.

Fernando: Cuanto decias que faltaba para jubilarte? Me parece que la hucha estará vacía para cuando lo hagas. 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amtt: Me pides la opinión y te la doy:

- ¿Comprar Plata ahora? Yo ayer compré, pero es que viendo la oferta es que era de "libro"... pero fue en ley de 0,800, por tanto ya sabéis a quién le compré... NO, amtt, yo ahora NO compraría y esperaría a que recortase un poco. Sin embargo, vigila a las Bolsas porque éstas, en mi modesta opinión, acabarán por girarse a la baja con gran violencia... ¿Cuándo? Creo que durante este Verano y ya veremos si Septiembre acaba siendo un "Infierno"...

- Como te he comentado más arriba, pues NO, no entres en NADA que "huela" a Bolsa y, en el caso de REP, quizás debistes entrar cuando lo comentamos por aquí e incluso yo mismo entré... Bien, yo espero al Ibex-35 muy abajo, pero MUY ABAJO, y también el precio del Petróleo... Así que si te gusta REP, tomo nota y te daré un posible precio de entrada cuando "toque" y aún faltan unos meses... Eso SÍ, la responsabilidad de entrar ahí será exclusivamente tuya.

# oinoko: Ja,ja,ja... ¿Quieres saber mi edad? No tengo ningún problema en ello: 60 "añitos" y un físico muchísimo más joven y ya no te digo la mente... Por tanto, me quedan 5 años, aunque podría jubilarme antes y eso lo valoraré en su momento. De hecho, podría haber "avanzado" en esa dirección, pero mi trabajo me gusta y soy muy contrario a las "paguitas" injustificadas, es decir si uno todavía es ÚTIL para desarrollar su trabajo y seguir sosteniendo el Sistema de reparto. Conste que a mí me iría mucho mejor siendo "liberal", pero todos tenemos "defectos", que le vamos a hacer...

Ja,ja,ja... Yo no sé la "pensión" que me "tocará", pero estás seguro que tú estás mejor situado que yo en el tiempo... pues si eres más joven -y creo que es así- lo llevas más "crudo", ¿No?

De todas formas, oinoko, tampoco es algo que me preocupe mucho, ya que he sido muy austero en mi vida, bueno dentro de un "orden", y lo de las Pensiones es lo menos preocupante si oteamos el "horizonte" y que viene NEGRO, pero muy NEGRO...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jul 2016)

Siempre se comenta que si hay un cash bursátil...¡vamos, algo parecido a lo que sucedió el día del Brexit, pero prolongado en el tiempo, y en todas las plazas mundiales!, el dinero se desplazará a la liquidez, y a los refugios tradicionales.

Se especulan muchas cosas, pero yo estoy convencido que con que solo el 5% del capital invertido en bolsa (derivados, RV, fondos...) se desplazase a los metales, el precio aumentaría por el efecto demanda un 50% como poco.

¿sucederá?.. sí, sin dudas, lo veremos, y será dulce y amargo al mismo tiempo.

Dulce por ver que teníamos razón al adquirir oro/plata, y amargo por que no sabremos como actuar ante el desaguisado que se nos viene encima (vendemos, compramos más, reinvertimos, cambiamos de inversión, nos quedamos quietos, lloramos...)

Cuando adquirí mi primera moneda de oro, lo hice como plan de pensiones, sin más pretensión que tener algo si llego a la edad en que no me pueda valer para ganarme las habas...también admito, que como *Fernando*, mientras pueda currar lo haré, pues me gusta mi trabajo, sin embargo, no hay que ser muy observador para entender que nadie nos regalará nada en un futuro cercano...incluso si ese regalo lo hemos envuelto nosotros mismos.

Yo seguiré comprando oro, ya esté a 2000$ o a 500$, pues mi meta es hacerlo mientras pueda, y con ese fin que os he aclarado. Pues no me siento cómodo con un plan de pensiones privado (no lo explico, ¿verdad?), ni con renta variable o fondos, pues me obligan a un seguimiento más activo para no verme en calzoncillos a las primeras de cambio.

Si mi poder adquisitivo fuera mayor, es posible que a parte de oro, invirtiera en bienes inmuebles estratégicos (locales comerciales, suelo industrial, aparcamientos...) pero soy lo que soy, y tengo lo que tengo, y el metal me permite desviar pequeñas cantidades, que apenas se notan en el patrimonio familiar a final de año, y sin embargo, están ahí.

Estamos pagando las pensiones de nuestros padres, pero dudo que nuestros hijos y nietos, tengan oportunidad de pagar las nuestras, no al menos como las concebimos hoy en día. Yo con que mis hijos puedan ser autosuficientes, me siento satisfecho, yo siempre me he sacado las castañas del fuego como he podido, y el día que no pueda, no espero nada de nadie...y sin embargo, no me importa que otros esperen algo de mi.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

Hola, paketazo: El Crash NO lo veo este año, pero SÍ que intuyo una fuerte corrección cuando ya nos les "queden" ganas de sostener a los índices americanos y el tiempo corre en esa dirección... o eso creo.

El Crash de VERDAD, vendrá seguro y tampoco habrá que esperar años para verlo... Y tampoco hay que jugar a ser "adivino": viendo los "números" y sabiendo "interpretarlos" NO hay "tutia" (Xpiro)... TODO lo demás que se percibe es puto "humo" y NADA más...

SÍ, en su momento, y ya no te digo en fase de auténtico PÁNICO, habrá un importante trasvase de dinero a los MPs procedente del mundo financiero "artificial"... En eso me baso principalmente cuando hice una prospección de los precios en los MPs y si bien lo tengo bastante más claro en la Plata, aún arriesgando mucho en el "pronóstico"... en el Oro todavía necesito más "señales" o más datos, como prefiráis...

Ya te aseguro, paketazo, que NO nos vamos a equivocar en nuestra elección por los MPs y, como he revelado mi edad, comprenderás que "algo" sé en relación a ellos. El problema o el quid de la cuestión es que si, al mismo tiempo, tenemos que convivir con un mundo que creo NADIE desea y ya me entiendes... El hecho de que el precio de los MPs se "disparase" NO sería una buena señal y sería preferible que fueran subiendo poco a poco en el tiempo y que -en mi caso- me diera tiempo de dejarlos en "herencia" y te aseguro que pocas cosas me dejarían más satisfecho...

paketazo, en mi tierra hay un refrán que dice: "De mica en mica s´ompla la pica." y que literalmente significa: "Poco a poco se llena la pila." Por tanto, entiendo que aquellos que hemos nacido sin una fortuna detrás, pues no la habremos tenido que labrar y eso lleva su tiempo o, más bien, mucho tiempo... Quiero decir con esto que se trata de ir acumulando con Paciencia y sin poner en riesgo las necesidades y el Patrimonio familiar...

Respecto a las Pensiones, pues son muchos las que ya las dan por pérdidas, especialmente los más jóvenes, pero claro que entre las "prioridades" de éstos últimos NO figura el pelear por su aseguramiento... La mayoría de ellos piensan más en "vivir la vida", luego estar de "fiesta" y que el cobijo familiar provea... Claro que los padres y los abuelos NO duran para SIEMPRE y ¡Joder! algunos tendrán bien merecido "aquello" que les alcance.

En fin, lo dejo aquí y es que tengo la playa esperándome a escasos metros de mi casa...

Saludos.


----------



## Grecorio (2 Jul 2016)

Echo en falta los sabios comentarios del forero Racional.
Comparte tus conocimientos, por favor.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

:XX::XX::XX:... ¿No lo dirá en serio? Más bien de "coña", ¿No? Porque el Sr. "racional" se ha llevado en este hilo la leche de "yoyas" intelectuales...

Eso SÍ, tampoco es excluyente que Vd. vea "Sabiduría" donde NO la hay...:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## Grecorio (2 Jul 2016)

Era un comentario jocoso ya que Racional comenta constantemente la deflación y la poca rentabilidad de los MPS.


----------



## frisch (2 Jul 2016)

fernando, para bien y para mal no entiende de segundos niveles o terceros. Lo cual, en los tiempos que corren, no está de más. Las alubias, alubias, y además contadas. Todo lo demás, chuminadas.

Creo que no le falta razón aunque a veces, personalmente, me gustaría que tuviese un poco más de sentido del humor.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Jul 2016)

Bueno, frisch, cada cual es como es, aunque "sentido del humor" creo que tengo... otra cosa es que lo "dosifique", pero entiendo que este hilo no da mucho lugar al mismo, aunque no sé... pero me viene a la mente esto de Camilo José Cela: "El humor es la gran coraza con la que uno se defiende en este valle de lágrimas."

Y dejo esto sobre la Banca italiana...

- Page Not Found | Zero Hedge

También esto sobre la Plata...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/watch-out-if-silver-breaks-through-this-threshold-next-week

Saludos.

Edito: Aunque dé error, podéis entrar en el enlace sobre la Banca italiana y os aparece la noticia.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Je,je,je... Dejo algo con bastante "sentido de humor"...

- ¿Qué es el TTIP? | El Mundo Today

Y este artículo también es interesante...

- Sobre la distopía del euro | mientrastanto.org

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: ¿BRICS? Pues, anda que no hay también PODREDUMBRE ahí...

- Bad-Loan Ultimatum in India Sees Default Risk Climb Most in Asia - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (3 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Je,je,je... Dejo algo con bastante "sentido de humor"...
> 
> ...



Lo de "EL MUNDO TODAY" tiene gracia , pero lo peor es que se parece demasiado a la realidad del TTIP.

En cuando a lo del Euro , el tener los "papelitos de colores" menos malos gracias a la disciplina del déficit germana no va ha hacer por un lado que siga siendo como las demás divisas actuales ....... DEUDA , y cuando llegue el futuro hundimiento/MadMax/ etc adquiera su verdadero valor , prácticamente cero en el caso del papel y Bytes en ordenadores bancarios , y el del metal corriente en el caso de la calderilla ( aunque no se si considerar calderilla las monedas de 1 y 2 €).

P.D.
Un saludo y gracias , seguid así , iluminándonos : Fernandofg , Paketazo y compañía.....


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2016)

# Dev-em: Un "consejillo": "calderilla" de 1 y 2 Euros con el "águila" la vas metiendo en una hucha. Nunca se sabe...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> Je,je,je... Dejo algo con bastante "sentido de humor"...
> 
> ...



...una fuite en avant ...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: ¡Uy! que Agosto empieza a parecer un poco "lejano" en cuanto a obtener un mejor precio en el Oro... Sí, ya sé que en tu caso, no hay "tutia"... Y, quizás, puedas tener a favor el tema de la divisa, pero incluso ahí soy escéptico, al menos de momento... De todas formas, sea cual sea el precio de adquisición, muy posiblemente sea un movimiento "defensivo" muy apropiado.

Y dejo esto sobre el furor que está causando en la CIUDADANÍA china la adquisición de MPs FÍSICOS...

- USAGOLD's NEWS & VIEWS newsletter

Saludos.

---------- Post added 03-jul-2016 at 15:37 ----------

Y otra "tacita" de "humor"...

- Tordesillas celebrará el Toro de la Vega en aguas internacionales | El Mundo Today

Saludos.


----------



## Dev-em (3 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Dev-em: Un "consejillo": "calderilla" de 1 y 2 Euros con el "águila" la vas metiendo en una hucha. Nunca se sabe...ienso:
> 
> Saludos.



También suelo guardar billetes de Euro con la "X" , por si las moscas :rolleye: , pero aquí es más una diferencia filosófica , existen billetes de 1 y 2 Dólares estadounidenses , pero en euros nunca se han imprimido de estas denominaciones , y se opto por acuñar monedas de esos valores faciales , será por el origen sintético/ artificioso de la divisa europea, fruto del consenso entre diversos países.....::

Aunque ahora con la nueva serie nos han jodido , y el año que viene debería salir el billete nuevo de 50 €,qué de ser , sería con un numero de serie no nacional (acabo de enterarme que la primera letra identifica la fabrica y la segunda solo esta para aumentar el numero de series , WIKIPEDIA dixit ienso , aunque creo que la gente no se va ha desprender tan graciosamente , si pueden de aquellos con letras de países del núcleo duro de la UE.


----------



## frisch (3 Jul 2016)

jajajajajaja fernando ¡Qué desmenele!
Yo me refería más a sentido del humor en el cuerpo a cuerpo no con muletas tipo El Mundo Today. Pero bueno, se aprecia el esfuerzo.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Dev-em: Bueno, ya me dí cuenta sobre lo que comentas sobre los nuevos billetes y recuerdo un post de Arbeyna (¿dónde paras?) que explicaba el proceso muy bien. Ese "cambio" es una clara declaración de intenciones, ¿No?

SÍ, supongo que muchos seguirán guardando billetes "X", es más yo también los tengo, pero lo de las "moneditas" no está de más y me recuerda a mi niñez cuando tenías el "cerdito" para ahorrar, ya ves que sigo apegado a las costumbres "tradicionales" o cuanto menos a aquellas que siempre fueron "inteligentes"...

# frisch: No, si ya te entendí... pero, la verdad, es que tengo bastante "sentido del humor" -muy "quevediano"- y que mis amigos prefieren que no saque a "relucir"... Aquí, en este hilo, es más complicado y voy a por "faena" y vamos que tampoco tengo el careto del Fary comiéndose un limón...

¡Oye! que lo del toro es buenísimo y yo me he reído bastante... Y ya no te digo esta tarde entre los amigos que estábamos reunidos.

Y dejo un "curioso" y "llamativo" artículo... Me quedé corto el otro día en cuanto a la "legión" y es que tenía que haber aplicado el plural: LEGIONES de IMBÉCILES...

- EL GERMEN DE UN GRAN MAL | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jul 2016)

¿*Fernando* ya has pedido la pulsera de descargas?

Yo estaba pensando en otra opción para la gente que quiere dejar sus malos hábitos, se me había ocurrido la revolucionaria idea de repartir ostias como panes, pero no sé si cuajará, quizá la pulsera sea más chick y sutil.

En cuanto al inciso que se hace sobre el agua y su gratuidad, ahí hay mucho que discutir. Y pongo un ejemplo que sucedió esta semana cerca de dónde trabajo.

En la zona de pesca de bajura del puerto, el agua está subvencionada, y es gratis para ese sector en concreto. Pues bien, vi como un marinero, tenía una manguera corriendo 3 días seguidos dentro de una chalupa de madera, para que esta hinchara y se volviera estanca.

Como yo lo vi, me acerque a preguntar que cojones pasaba, ¿por que estaba toda la acera anegada?, y con dos cojones me dice que el agua es gratis, y que así se ahorra tener que sumergirla en el mar para que hinche.

Si solo le hubieran cobrado 10 euros por día que tuviera la manguera abierta seguro que se lo habría pensado, pero este energúmeno prefirió tirar a la mar directamente el contenido de agua potable de una piscina de buen tamaño.

Creo que el civismo, está ligado a la educación, y esta nos otorga respeto, propio, y común. 

Si somos capaces de asimilar esto desde pequeños, es probable que sí haya cosas que deban cambiar en el presente y en el futuro, pero para nuestra desgracia veo probable que si algo es gratis, la gente lo termine interpretando como algo que se puede malgastar sin preocupación.

Un saludo, y buena entrada de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Jul 2016)

¡Joder! paketazo... ¡a estas alturas! Está claro: yo soy de los que dan ostias como panes...:fiufiu: Aunque, la verdad, cada vez menos, puesto que con las leyes actuales tienes que ir con un cuidado de Cojones, sobre todo en el tipo de "curro" que desarrollo, ya que a veces te encuentras con jueces que parecen salidos del mundo "Más allá de la Realidad...":cook: En fin, mejor no entro en detalles porque lo del "toro" parece una imbecilidad en relación a algunas de las situaciones que he vivido al pisar un Juzgado. Y por eso mismo sé que la "Justicia" funciona de aquella manera, aunque en lo personal no tengo queja, pero bueno hay que saber trabajar... sino lo llevas claro.

Hace mucho tiempo que NO voy por Galicia, por tanto no puedo opinar con objetividad al respecto, pero te diré que conozco muy bien los puertos, tanto comerciales, pesqueros o deportivos. De hecho, hoy en día tengo a mi cargo la Seguridad de uno de ellos... Lo que me comentas se corresponde a una dejación de funciones de arriba a abajo en cuanto a quienes tienen que ejercer sus funciones y dependiendo del tipo de puerto de que se trate, pero diría que en el que comentas debe haber una Autoridad portuaria y de ahí para abajo... Desde luego, en el puerto donde yo tengo responsabilidades, al "pollo" ese se le hubiera cerrado la llave de paso del agua al poco rato de haberse detectado esa "anomalía" y de persistir se le hubiera retirado la manguera. En fin, parece que por mi Comunidad andamos más "civilizados" en unas cuestiones que son de simple "sentido común" y ya ves que te lo pongo por delante de la educación, aunque claro si ésta NO existe, pues poco más podemos esperar...::

paketazo, esos litros de agua desperdiciados de forma tan miserable son vitales en muchos lugares de nuestro país y del mundo. A ese IMBÉCIL lo hubiera tenido en remojo marítimo durante tres días...:: Y nada de "pulseritas".

La verdad, paketazo, es que aquí escribimos gente "paranormal", poco más o menos, porque te das cuenta de que estás rodeado de lo que estás rodeado... y donde la "inteligencia" se supone...ienso:

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Pirótecnico inflamaria Gv (4 Jul 2016)

Las caídas del Uranio dan un aviso al oro - En Bolsa


----------



## oinoko (4 Jul 2016)

Artículo de hoy del Maestro Unai:

To be or not to be | Unai Gaztelumendi

Se muestra bastante optimista con lo que está pasando.

Yo estoy más con paketazo, mucha prudencia.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (4 Jul 2016)

buenos días , he leído esto en un par de sitios por el foro

Sweden's Largest Gold and Silver Dealer's Bank Accounts Closed, Shut Out of Banking System! | Silver Doctors

que opinión os merece?

saludos


----------



## Dev-em (4 Jul 2016)

timi dijo:


> buenos días , he leído esto en un par de sitios por el foro
> 
> Sweden's Largest Gold and Silver Dealer's Bank Accounts Closed, Shut Out of Banking System! | Silver Doctors
> 
> ...



1º) El experimento sueco de sistema bancario sin efectivo comienza a renquear cada vez que sucede algún imprevisto (BREXIT y similares) , y la gente empieza a pensar en "que hay de lo mío".

2º) Movimientos "tectónicos" del sistema financiero del que no podemos ser conscientes por que no estamos en los niveles en los que se mueve esa información. 

3º) Por otro lado si les fracasa el "experimento sueco" , ¿ qué les queda a los mandamanses del mundo para demostrar que pueden controlar el "monstruo" de divisas fiduciarias que han dejado crecer, crecer y crecer ? ( a base de derivados y QEs a tutiplén ) .......


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Ya leí esa noticia en su momento, pero qué quieres que te diga... En principio, se trata de un comercializador sueco y no es una medida que se haya tomado a nivel general en ese país, por tanto...

Las razones pueden ser variadas y de todo tipo... Yo a la teoría "conspirativa" es a la que menos crédito concedo.

Mira, timi,en los EE.UU. existe la llamada "Operación Choke Point" y que está diseñada para luchar contra el fraude al presionar a los bancos para cerrar las cuentas de las empresas fraudulentas. Y no es NADA del otro mundo, ya que en España y en Occidente existen medidas semejantes. Pienso que en ese caso concreto hay un claro interés de comercializar por parte de esa web "metalera" y que NO suelo enlazar aquí porque es excesivamente "amarilla" para mi gusto... y ya me entiendes.

# oinoko: Yo también soy muy prudente en estos momentos, pero el precio sigue creciendo a una velocidad muy acelerada y hace unos minutos: Oro en los $1354,80 y la Plata en los $20,535... Creo que lo mejor es esperar a que la "escalada" se pare y ver qué hace después de tomarse un respiro. Está claro que si corrige puede dar algún otro punto más interesante para entrar y, la verdad, pienso que no hay que correr detrás de los precios. Aquí se recomendó/aconsejó por activa y por pasiva cuando estaba "tirada de precio"... ¿No? Por tanto, NO veo ninguna "lógica" en "descubrir" ahora el potencial que la Plata SIEMPRE ha tenido.

Y dejo esto que, curiosamente, enlaza con lo que hemos venido comentando por aquí este pasado fin de semana en relación a las Pensiones. Ya se habla de lo que comentaba: creación de un nuevo impuesto... al que pienso le sucedería otro más adelante y en el horizonte se percibe también un "recorte" en las Pensiones, digan lo digan ahora.

- Presupuestos Generales del Estado: El Gobierno necesita 22.000 millones para salvar a la Seguridad Social del colapso. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.

Edito: Ahora parece que los MPs están corrigiendo, pero esta madrugada con los mercados asiáticos abiertos el Oro se ha ido hasta los $1360,15 y la Plata a los... ¡$21,207!

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (4 Jul 2016)

Desde luego está todo relacionado, yo estoy viendo casas y pisos para comprar (para vivir, no especular) y se nota esa inseguridad en los precios, se ven bajadas en viviendas que hacia meses e incluso años que no bajan, y bajadas en las de los bancos. La situación tiene mala pinta, porque cuando el banco rebaja algo pasa...

Obviamente me voy a esperar para ver por dónde explota esta situación, porque no quiero hacer una mala operación.


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, JohnGalt: ¡Uy! que Agosto empieza a parecer un poco "lejano" en cuanto a obtener un mejor precio en el Oro... Sí, ya sé que en tu caso, no hay "tutia"... Y, quizás, puedas tener a favor el tema de la divisa, pero incluso ahí soy escéptico, al menos de momento... De todas formas, sea cual sea el precio de adquisición, muy posiblemente sea un movimiento "defensivo" muy apropiado.
> 
> Y dejo esto sobre el furor que está causando en la CIUDADANÍA china la adquisición de MPs FÍSICOS...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: No sé... respecto a ese terreno dependerá de cómo estén las cosas dentro de 3 años, pero es muy posible que te tengas que volver antes o "pirarte" con otro "rumbo"... ya sabes que soy bastante pesimista en relación a los años venideros. Y Ojalá me equivoque. Tampoco voy de "pitoniso"... sino que me muevo conforme lo que me indican mis "percepciones" y que suelen ser más "metódicas" de lo que la gente se imagina...

Como digo siempre: Tiempo al Tiempo...

Respecto al Uranio vs Gold, yo no haría mucho caso a esa correlación, que es bastante "teórica" y que NO se puede prospeccionar en períodos muy largos para tener una mejor "foto". Además, el artículo de marras es una simple repetición de lo que escribió el mismo "pollo" con fecha 28 de Mayo de 2015, por tanto hace más de un año y el mundo ha cambiado bastante en tan poco tiempo. A continuación lo podéis comprobar en el enlace que os dejo...

- Uranium and Gold, a Peculiar Correlation - Free Weekly Technical Analysis Chart - McClellan Financial

Y dejo esto de Juan Laborda... ¡Joder! es que es de "libro" a pesar de la CEGUERA existente en la MIERDA de Sociedad que nos ha tocado vivir...

- Vozpópuli - La delicada salud de la banca europea

Saludos.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (4 Jul 2016)

La plata a máximos de 2 años... seguirá esto?

Precio de la plata hoy - Precios de la plata y cotización del oro en tiempo real - BullionVault


----------



## Ladrillófilo (4 Jul 2016)

Deuda pública: Insostenible: PIB 18% menor; deuda 24% mayor. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Les dejo este artículo de Centeno. 

La plata empieza la verdadera fiesta a partir de 26. 
Yo estudiaría el caso de esta minera... USA.TO con cuidado siempre pero pienso que va a multiplicar x6 en cuestión de dos años.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2016)

Interesante... invita a la "reflexión"...

- El gran manipulador: Magia y sociedad moderna | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Y menuda "leche" la que ha recibido hoy la Banca italiana...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (4 Jul 2016)

Está claro. Unas elecciones se ganan con dinero y el mejor equipo de mercadotecnia. En otras palabras la quintaesencia del bienestar de los ciudadanos, la prueba irrefutable de la separación de poderes, base de la democracia y el absoluto convencimiento de que los ciudadanos son seres pensantes y si están indecisos es que piensan mucho.

Esto va viento en popa.
(para los que se quieran bajar del barco, aviso que no hay suficientes botes salvavidas; cuanto antes se suban a uno, mejor).

Vozpópuli - El secreto mejor guardado de Génova: el PP contrató a la agencia de Obama y Cameron para el 26J


_Edito_ Aunque el artículo de El Mundo (la fuente de la noticia) está enlazado en el de Vozpopuli, lo indico porque merece la pena leerlo.

La gurú de San Francisco que hizo ganar las elecciones a Mariano Rajoy | Crónica | EL MUNDO


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Me temo que NI con los botes salvavidas... Hoy le comentaba a un amigo que aún haciéndolo lo mejor posible, pringar "pasta" la vamos a pringar SÍ o SÍ... Y luego la otra cuestión: ¿hacia dónde dirigimos el bote salvavidas? NO, TODO tiene muy mala "pinta", qué le vamos a hacer...

Y un buen ejemplo -uno más...- es éste que dejo...

- Bear Stearns 2.0? UK's Largest Property Fund Halts Redemptions, Fears "Vicious Circle" | Zero Hedge

Y la Plata va como un "cohete"... De todas formas, PRUDENCIA ya que entiendo que primero debe superar los $21,411 -los tiene a "tiro de piedra"...- y los más relevantes: los $23,463... A partir de ahí, si se superan con volumen, pues podemos asistir a un fuerte tirón alcista...

Para finalizar el comentario, os dejo esto sobre la Plata y que es la que ahora está de "moda"...

- Gold-Silver Ratio Hits Lowest Level Since 2014 as Silver Futures Record Biggest Weekly Gain in Nearly 3 Years | Silver Phoenix

Saludos y Buenas Noches.


----------



## Arbeyna (5 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Dev-em: Bueno, ya me dí cuenta sobre lo que comentas sobre los nuevos billetes y recuerdo un post de Arbeyna (¿dónde paras?) que explicaba el proceso muy bien. Ese "cambio" es una clara declaración de intenciones, ¿No?
> 
> SÍ, supongo que muchos seguirán guardando billetes "X", es más yo también los tengo, pero lo de las "moneditas" no está de más y me recuerda a mi niñez cuando tenías el "cerdito" para ahorrar, ya ves que sigo apegado a las costumbres "tradicionales" o cuanto menos a aquellas que siempre fueron "inteligentes"...



 Por aquí ando Fernando, entre unas cosas y otras, muy liado el pasado mes de Junio, pero poco a poco volviendo a la relativa normalidad.

Recuerdo aquellos tiempos en los que se desayunaba con la "prima de riesgo" la "inminente salida de Grecia de la zona euro", el rescate a Irlanda, el euro de dos velocidades, el euro fuerte impreso por los Alemanes, Franceses, Finlandeses.... y el euro que rozaba el "bono social" impreso por los llamados PIGS.

Soy de los que buscaba los famosos "X", "L" o "U", pero llegué a la conclusión de que en caso de ruptura de la euro zona, ésta no iba a ser provocada por la salida de España, Italia o Grecia. El euro es una fiesta donde la música la ponen los alemanes, la comida los Franceses, el mobiliario los Finlandeses y el resto somos simples invitados, cuando decidan que se acaba la fiesta, recogerán, encenderán las luces y que cada uno busque la salida. Llegado ese momento, va a dar igual que el euro haya sido impreso en un país u otro, el BCE tendrá la misma credibilidad que nuestras famosas "cajas", así que cuanto menos papel, mejor. El problema está en que ahora no veo ninguna moneda con posibles y que hasta la fecha no puedo llenar el depósito del coche pagando con onzas ), pero todo llegará....

Y bueno, no comento nada del oro y la plata porque os he ido leyendo y he visto que le habéis dedicado muy buenas entradas. Lo del oro era de esperar después de la salida de tono de los vecinos del norte, pero la plata estuvo aguantando el tipo y parece que ha roto con fuerza. Enlazo un artículo donde aparte de los $57 onza que pronostican, señalan:

The following are powerful factors related to Silver, driving up the Silver price:

Massive contracts are standing for Delivery at the COMEX (like 530 moz), volumes not seen in many years, as buyers are not rolling into future month contracts

Shanghai demand for Silver in June was 4265 tons, up from 3250 tons in June 2015 and way up from 1850 tons in June 2014

COMEX warehouse is down to less than 22 million oz (moz) silver, whereas a year ago it was in the 60 moz range

Total Silver coin demand is six times greater than pre-Lehman, and 50% greater than during the Lehman crisis in 2008

A 34 million oz deficit coin demand from US & Canada, over mine output, has underscored the shortage, without any consideration of industrial demand

Silver scrap supply is down 44% since 2011, an important supply component
A 42-to-1 ratio of paper silver claims per physical ounce has emphasized the corruption in the COMEX price mechanisms toward price suppression

Huge demand from Silver powder in solar panel construction, with Japan the leading powder supplier and with China the leading producer

Indications that China is stockpiling Silver, and might have hired JPMorgan as broker in order to conduct the accumulation

Mine shutdowns have hampered silver output, due to suppressed price and lower profit potential

Chronic economic recession has reduced industrial metal demand, thus shutting down some mines that have By-product Silver output, thus further reducing its supply.

Silver: Independence Day Breakout | SilverSeek.com

Iremos viendo durante las próximas semanas, alguna compra tenía pendiente de las nuevas Canadienses y ya me lo estoy pensando mucho...


----------



## MementoMori (5 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Mira, timi,en los EE.UU. existe la llamada "Operación Choke Point" y que está diseñada para luchar contra el fraude al presionar a los bancos para cerrar las cuentas de las empresas fraudulentas. Y no es NADA del otro mundo, ya que en España y en Occidente existen medidas semejantes.



Del otro mundo no, es algo del "nuevo mundo" donde la decisión de cortar el acceso al dinero a la emoresa X o el individuo "non grato" Y ya no tendrá que pasar por los juzgados.

Operation Choke Point

"...the government is pressuring the financial industry to *cut off* the companies' access to banking services, *without first having shown that the targeted companies are violating the law*."

(El gobierno está presionando a la banca para cortar el acceso de empresas a servicios bancarios sin haber demostrado previamente que están violando la ley.)
...​
Con la desaparición del efectivo, condenar a la indigencia a una persona e incluso a colectivos enteros será simple cuestión de apretar un botón.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2016)

Por si lo desconoce en todos los países, incluido el nuestro, se puede llegar a bloquear una cuenta corriente y otra cuestión es que esté justificada. Puede ser aplicando un mandato judicial o por muy variadas razones en aplicación de las leyes que estén vigentes en cada país.

Sabe aquello de que hecha la Ley hecha la trampa...

Y, entre otras, en España tiene Vd. la Ley 10/2010 Antiblanqueo de Capitales y en su reglamento, el Real Decreto 304/2014...

Sobre que esa medida puede ser una de las "antesalas" para la desaparición del efectivo es algo que se ha debatido AMPLIAMENTE en este hilo...

Edito: Por otro lado, en Suecia NO han aplicado la "Operación Choke Point", ya que obviamente no está vigente en ese país y está claro que han aplicado el "equivalente" que existe en prácticamente todo el mundo...


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2016)

Hola, BuenasTardes: Aquí dejo como "complemento" la Ley a la que me refería...

- www.sepblac.es/espanol/legislacion/prevbcap/pdf/rd304_2014.pdf

Y también esto otro...

- Orígenes e historia de los bancos centrales de EEUU

Antes de finalizar, aprovecho para saludar al amigo Arbeyna, al que echábamos en falta por aquí y SÍ, yo también tengo un mes muy complicado por delante...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2016)

Enlazo un artículo de Thierry Meyssan para los que no la hayáis leído.
Es sobre la nueva situación del Reino Unido en cuanto a política exterior (y económica, obviamente).

No sé. Lo leo leo con interés pero como que hay tanto analista, no sé si a toro pasado, que ya se me hace difícil hacerme una opinión propia.

Creo que voy a pasar de ser abstencionista activo a abstencionista pasivo.
Esto va a peor.

La nueva política exterior británica, por Thierry Meyssan


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2016)

Hola, frisch: No sé... pienso que cada cual tiene que informarse, "filtrar" y crearse su PROPIA opinión, de manera que luego no nos sorprendan muchas de las cosas que acaban aconteciendo. Thierry Meyssan es un tipo muy agudo y bien informado, por tanto suelo tener en consideración lo que él escribe. En cualquier caso, frisch, creo recordar que en este hilo ya comenté en muchas ocasiones el acercamiento del sistema financiero británico a China y que mejor prueba que la mudanza de los Rothschild... ¿No?

Lástima que estos días ando muy justo de tiempo, pero quizás algún día vuelva sobre este tema y os comente algunas "cositas" que son desconocidas... pero no porque no puedan contrastarse, sino porque no "interesa" informar acerca de ellas.

Es curioso, pero Thierry Meyssan NO debe haberse fijado en que el Yuan está cotizando en mínimos de cinco años y medio... ¿Y alguien dice algo al respecto? ¿Se está informando de la situación catastrófica en que se encuentra la Banca italiana? En fin, que los "indicadores" que yo sigo apuntan a una inestabilidad que se hará cada vez más presente... Y la noticia que enlazo a continuación es una buena prueba de ello.

- The 500 Tons of Gold That Show Global Rise in Investor Angst - Bloomberg

Y hoy el Bund PULVERIZANDO sus máximos recientes...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (5 Jul 2016)

Bueno por cerrar la noticia que enlacé sobre el hipotético pucherazo en las elecciones del 26J.

Unidos Podemos ha vuelto a contar los votos y afirman que no ha habido pucherazo.

No han perdido más de un millón de votos | Iniciativa Debate

El puchero en el que nos cuecen es otro y más amplio.


----------



## Xpiro (5 Jul 2016)

Hacía tiempo que no leía al Turd Ferguson, y me parece interesante este post que hace sobre como los 24 mayores Bullions Banks se han quedado agarrados a la brocha cuando el Brexit les ha quitado la escalera!! Algún directivo tiene que pasar malas noches y seguro que no solo es por el calor ::

y no es que la situación les esté ayudando mucho: Hoy otro black day para la Libra, la Banca Monte Paschi de Siena un 20% down, y a la mayor inmobiliaria china por segundo día consecutivo la han suspendido... Y tres gestoras inmobiliarias inglesas han dejado de reembolsar la pasta a sus cliente... cuando ha parado la música muchos se han quedado sin silla... 

Me parece Fernando que la desintegración va más rápida de lo que nos llevas avisando desde hace tiempo...!




> *...this Friday's CFTC-generated Bank Participation Report will likely show a NET short position for the 24 largest, global Banks to be in excess of 250,000 contracts. This means two things:*
> 
> *On Comex alone and for their own, proprietary accounts, these 24 Banks are NET short 25,000,000 ounces of paper gold. That's about 778 metric tonnes of "gold" or just a shade over 25% of annual, global mine supply.*
> 
> ...



gold price manipulation by Comex Bullion Banks | TF Metals Report

y noticias frescas que mueven el culo del personal:
*¡A máximos! Ya hay firmas que valoran el oro en 1.900 dólares*

empieza diciendo lo evidente: * "¡Lo mejor del oro es que no se puede imprimir!", arguyó Juerg Kiener, presidente ejecutivo de Swiss Asia Capital*

¡A máximos! Ya hay firmas que valoran el oro en 1.900 dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## oinoko (5 Jul 2016)

Xpiro dijo:


> On every $10 move UP in gold going forward, these Banks incur paper losses of $250,000,000. Thus, a move from $1350 to $1390 will "cost" these Banks about $1B in paper losses.



No hay ningun problema, los commercials tienen el respaldo de todo lo que pueda imprimir la impresora de la FED, y como ya ni siquiera se imprime sino que son números en una pantalla, pueden estar bastante tiempo así.

Y los commercials pueden estar imprimiendo oro papel, el mismo tiempo que la FED billetes.

Antes de hundirse los comercials, viviremos el desacople del físico y el papel, cuando no encuentres a nadie dispuesto a vender su oro físico a menos de spot + 300 , luego +500 Dolares, luego +1000 ..... 

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (5 Jul 2016)

Hola, Xpiro: Gracias por los aportes y Ja,ja,ja... como son los massmierda: hace pocos meses el Oro era poco más o menos que una "mierda" y ahora hasta barajan los mismos precios que ya os adelanté hace pocos días... En fin, guiaros por vuestras propias "percepciones" y los más "novatos" seguid aprendiendo mientras hacéis los "deberes"...

Sobre China, Xpiro, os dejo un artículo muy interesante que acabo de leer...

- This economist thinks China is headed for a 1929-style depression - MarketWatch

Sin llegar al "extremismo" de la economista, diría que os tenéis que fijar en los datos que AHÍ se "reflejan"... Entre la "contención" de TODO esto, más lo que subyace en casi toda la Banca europea y también mundial, para que engañarnos... ¿Dónde estaríamos ahora sin el TRILERISMO descarado de Wall Street?

NO, Xpiro, hasta ahora mi estudio sigue cumpliendo escrupulosamente su "teórico" trazado... Yo no he dicho que hasta el 2018 fuera a ser un "Camino de Rosas" y, a partir de ese año, casi todo se complicará enormemente, aunque no es el tema económico-financiero el que me preocupe especialmente -aunque también-, sino otro "escenario" mucho peor que podría darse y que ya lo hizo en el pasado en circunstancias muy semejantes...

Y, para finalizar, os dejo un muy interesante artículo...

- 5 Confirmed False Flag Operations and How to Spot Them in the Future

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (5 Jul 2016)

Viendo la situación actual que planteáis y que no he visto en ningún medio de televisión... Ha llegado el momento de invertir los "ahorros de papel" en oro físico? o demasiado arriesgado?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2016)

Hola, Solenius: La situación que planteamos por aquí es la que ES, ni más ni menos... Que la misma no aparece en los medios de comunicación "oficiales" o massmierda como los llamamos por aquí, pues "lógico": no vaya a ser que la "borregada" DESPIERTE de una puta vez...

Eso no quita para que mucha de la información que solemos colocar aquí pertenezca a fuentes cercanas a los medios "oficiales" económico-financieros, caso de Bloomberg, The Wall Street Journal, etc. y no veas tú la "tralla" que le están dando últimamente a muchas de las cosas que por aquí estamos comentando: la devaluación "soterrada" del Yuan, la situación crítica del Deutsche Bank y de la práctica totalidad de la Banca italiana, China, etc., etc.

Esa pregunta que formulas te la debes responder tú, y está claro lo que pensamos al respecto los habituales que escribimos en este hilo y el título del mismo es también lo suficientemente "indicativo"... ¿No te parece?

Ahora bien, eso es como en todo, si te decides a entrar en los MPs hazlo poco a poco... La gente tiene la mala costumbre de ir detrás de los precios cuando éstos se van hacia arriba y asimismo tienen también la mala costumbre de despreciar ese mismo "valor" cuando hay un "consenso" interesado en decir que no lo tiene... Vamos, lo que se conoce como "Efecto rebaño"...

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (6 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Está claro. Unas elecciones se ganan con dinero y el mejor equipo de mercadotecnia. En otras palabras la quintaesencia del bienestar de los ciudadanos, la prueba irrefutable de la separación de poderes, base de la democracia y el absoluto convencimiento de que los ciudadanos son seres pensantes y si están indecisos es que piensan mucho.
> 
> Esto va viento en popa.
> (para los que se quieran bajar del barco, aviso que no hay suficientes botes salvavidas; cuanto antes se suban a uno, mejor).
> ...



El Gurú que hizo ganar las elecciones a Rajoy fue Pablo Iglesias 

Enviado desde mi MI 3W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2016)

NO, va a ser que NO: Rajoy es un tipo que se cree sus propias mentiras o eso "aparenta" y sus "acólitos" pues más de lo mismo... Luego, en este país, NO hay más "cera" que la que arde...


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Jul 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Viendo la situación actual que planteáis y que no he visto en ningún medio de televisión... Ha llegado el momento de invertir los "ahorros de papel" en oro físico? o demasiado arriesgado?



El riesgo es un concepto subjetivo, que depende de la experiencia, contexto y sutuacion de cada uno. Lo que para ti podria ser arriesgado, pera otra persona podria no serlo, asi que, como bien comenta Fernando, tienes que evaluar personalmente tu situacion, y aun asi, la decision que tomes estara sesgada.

Suerte con la decision que tomes.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2016 at 07:34 ----------

Sobre Barrick Gold:

Why Barrick Gold Will Continue Rallying - Barrick Gold Corporation (NYSE:ABX) | Seeking Alpha

---------- Post added 06-jul-2016 at 07:38 ----------

Y os habeis fijado en el yen.... derivaron los traders habituales al oro?

XE.com - USD/JPY Chart


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: Por aquí, ya comenté que una divisa que está considerada como "refugio" es el Yen y es algo que NUNCA he llegado a comprender y lo digo por sus "fundamentos", pero es lo que hay... Ya estáis viendo cómo se prefiere en relación al USD y que hace unos minutos ya andaba en su cruce por los 101,77, por tanto las "luces rojas" ya están encendidas y lo más probable es que el Banco Central de Japón tenga que intervenir más pronto que tarde, si no lo está haciendo ya a la "chita callando"...

JohnGalt, en estos precisos momentos es cuando donde se palpa la angustia "inversora", es decir el MIEDO, lo lógico y normal es la fuga hacia activos más "seguros", ya sean divisas como el Yen, el Franco Suizo, etc., el Bund alemán o los MPs... NADA nuevo bajo el Sol...

Y eso que los "trileros" ya están haciendo de las suyas y MANIPULANDO el mercado. Según me comentan, en la Bolsa italiana, se han prohibido los Cortos en la Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena y que ahora es uno de los dos valores que suben en esa Bolsa, además de forma amplia... pero claro que, previamente a la medida, se dejaba en torno al 17%... ¡Joder! y yo me pregunto: ¿Se prohibirán alguna vez los Cortos en los MPs? Menuda BURRADA que acabo de soltar...

Por cierto, los niveles que está alcanzando el Oro invitan a pensar que los $1400 podrían "testearse" más pronto que tarde: hace unos minutos en los $1372,40... Y la Plata también lo está haciendo bien: $20,168...

Y dejo esto...

- Evolución e hitos de la Reserva Federal de 1913 a 2008 (II)

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (6 Jul 2016)

Por debajo de 1400$ no hay nada decidido. Se cerrará el gap, de echo ya prácticamente está cerrado. Apuntad 1385$ OZ y 1420$ OZ sobre todo el último número. 

Debería costarle un tiempo rebasar esta cota, si no sucede así, y se traspasa del tirón, mucho ojo, pues podemos entrar en modo burbuja 2.0 y posiblemente testearemos los máximos históricos anteriores.

Preferiría ver un tiempo al oro entre 1300$ y 1400$ sobre todo hasta que la bolsa americana caiga de verdad, o sea el S&P por ejemplo en 1500 puntos y el oro rompiendo claramente esos 1420$ OZ, si no, hay un desacople que se pagará. Pero bueno, como aquí jugamos a oro físico, realmente ala larga saldremos ganando si o sí.

A ver si esta semana tengo un rato y saco unas líneas, pero creo que los números para bingo son esos 1420$

Gracias por los aportes, y un saludo


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Jul 2016)

Debería de bajar algo y respirar. El rally que lleva es inusual para el oro. A ver qué dicen en la FED hoy..


----------



## Morsa (6 Jul 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Debería de bajar algo y respirar. El rally que lleva es inusual para el oro. A ver qué dicen en la FED hoy..



Hay mucho acojone, el tema del brexit ha levantado la liebre y como decían por ahí no hay nada más miedoso que un millón de $.

Imagino que este arranque pasará y aunque el oro quede en valores más altos que los 1087$ ( no decían que 1000 a final de año pasado ?:rolleye las aguas volveran a su cauce, UE y UK capitularány llegarán un acuerdo y solo quedará un recuerdo como si se tratara de una pesadilla olvidada...

...eso sí, hasta la próxima, que pueda ser la buena.

Por mi parte bien, derrota a derrota hasta la victoria final, como lei el otro día no se donde.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Jul 2016)

Me recordais a todos esos economistas que decian que no habría BREXIT y que hasta el dia antes recomendaban comprar libras. Haber señores estamos hablando de que todo el sistema capitalista está asentado en la City de Londres y la libra sigue despeñandose así que creo que el festival acaba de empezar compren oro físico porque lo demás será aire muy pronto. 
Y no se les ocurra venderlo antes de los 1.800/2.000 euros aunque les parezca improbable verán ustedes el cisne negro ante sus ojos antes de 1 año.


----------



## frisch (6 Jul 2016)

Morsa dijo:


> Hay mucho acojone, el tema del brexit ha levantado la liebre y como decían por ahí no hay nada más miedoso que un millón de $.
> 
> Imagino que este arranque pasará y aunque el oro quede en valores más altos que los 1087$ ( no decían que 1000 a final de año pasado ?:rolleye las aguas volveran a su cauce, UE y UK capitularány llegarán un acuerdo y solo quedará un recuerdo como si se tratara de una pesadilla olvidada...
> 
> ...



Buenas noches Morsa,

El comentario que haces me parece muy interesante pero quería preguntar(te) un par de cosas. Son preguntas de neófito ilustrado.

Por un lado, los que tienen mucho dinero no juegan a una sola carta: Brexit o no Brexit. Estos juegan a varias cartas: Brexit, no Brexit y lo que haga falta (porque tienen los medios) y pase lo que pase ganarán.

Son los que que sólo juegan a una carta, por cuestión de medios, los que le ven las orejas al lobo (los del millón de dólares, vamos) y pierden.

Mi pregunta es: ¿qué incidencia puede tener en los que tienen muchísimo que todos los que tienen 1 millón pierdan en el casino?
[ni que hablar los que tienen 100 mil, 20 mil o mil ]

Yo creo que ninguna porque lo que pierden unos ganan otros ¿no?

Por supuesto no estoy hablando de los bancos ni de las entidades financieras. Estos no son sino meros correveidiles, instrumentos de vasos comunicantes. Hablo de los que tienen guita de verdad y que, por supuesto, no se ponen, ni están a expensas de lo que decida la plebe en el Reino Unido (por ejemplo).

¿Me pierdo algo?


----------



## Morsa (6 Jul 2016)

Hola frisch,

si la tuya es de neófito ilustrado, la mía está al nivel de opinólogo de bar . Uno de los motivos por los cuales en 3 años registrado, he hablado relativamente poco.

Está fundamentado en el convencimiento de que llegarán a un acuerdo porque a priori me parece un escenario terriblemente malo para ambas partes.

Un desliz/bravuconada que aunque se ejecute, circunvalarán con acuerdos aqui y allá, porque el PIB de la UE y de UK pierde enteros si se materializa según la hoja de ruta que tendría que seguir.

Que quizás tiene razon humano de plata? Pues quizás si, pero creo que una vez pasen las tonterías de Juncker ( valiente bocachancla), intentarán poner parches para seguir aguantando el chiringuito y en mi humilde opinión, probablemente lo consiguen. 

Cuando los grandes juegan, desde luego si es un millon aquí o allá, no creo que sea determinante, pero si la influencia/ poder que pierden en las cadenas de decisiones que pesan, y ahí me temo que es dificil estar en misa y repicando. Unos ganan en detrimento de otros. Habria qu preguntarse quien gana o pierde con una city en francfort o Londres.

Bien mirado y como tu dices, la pregunta es absurda porque no sabemos ni que cara tienen


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: No he entendido muy bien el sentido crítico de su comentario y aquí, probablemente, nos caractericemos por "arriesgar" bastante cuando nos atrevemos a "pronosticar" y le aseguro que con un GRAN porcentaje de aciertos... Me imagino que esa es una de las causas del seguimiento que tiene este hilo y es que aquí NO vendemos "humo", algo que se ha dado en este foro en el pasado en relación a los MPs y de ahí también la mala fama que tenían cuando arribé por aquí.

Que las cosas están muy complicadas a todos los niveles, pues oiga es algo que todos sabemos y, regularmente, aportamos mucha información al respecto. Ahora bien, de ahí a hacer un pronóstico tan "tremendista" como el que realiza y sin una adecuada argumentación, pues qué quiere que le diga...

Esos niveles en los que Vd. ve el Oro ya los comenté aquí hace pocos días y creo que con una mejor argumentación, dentro de que no dejaba de ser una "prospección" a un futuro más bien cercano... Cualquiera que nos lea a paketazo o a mí, sabe que desde nuestros "teóricos" posicionamientos, SIEMPRE hemos apostado por los MPs, pero también desde la sensatez: uno utilizando sus conocimientos de AT (paketazo) y otro (menda lerenda) desde sus particulares "pautas"...

Quizás, sea Vd. uno de esos "metaleros" que quieren ver los precios más arriba en cuestión de poco tiempo, pero si es como consecuencia del escenario que nos dibuja, pues qué quiere que le diga... Eso no quita para que, en lo personal, tenga esa "percepción", pero creo que NO va a ser en el próximo año y si fuera así, pues ya lo sabe: procurese uno de esos botes salvavidas -que NO es el Oro y éste va como "equipaje"- que nos comentaba frisch hace unos días... Ahora bien, tenga Vd. a mano una "corriente" que le permita "navegar"...

# paketazo: Hace ya muchos meses que comentastes que veríamos el cierre del gap y en eso está. Recuerdo también que lo "pronosticastes" cuando NADIE se acordaba del Oro, a no ser para ponerlo de vuelta y media. En fin, creo que acertarás como lo has hecho en otras ocasiones.

Sin embargo, soy de la opinión de que unos 1500 puntos en el S&P 500 -y que se acabarán viendo- nos llevan al Oro muy por encima de la resistencia más relevante que existe ahora mismo en el Oro y que está un poco por encima de los $1400, máxime si persisten -que persistirán...- todas las incertidumbres actuales.

Y os dejo esto...

- Global stocks slip outside U.S., safe havens still up after strong U.S. data

- "Gold Has Entered a New Phase" Says UBS

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (6 Jul 2016)

Lo traigo del hilo del oro, (Avi Gilburt es una de las eminencias a nivel técnico del foro goldtadise)

Goldtent TA Paradise » Quick Reminder

Este señor, Avi Gilburt (analista técnico especialista en Ondas Elliot), nos cuenta lo siguiente 

Quick Reminder

Third wave action is often breathtaking, and, for most, “unbelievable.” Some will even view it as almost “impossible.” But, it forces the shorts to cover, and those not already positioned on the long side to chase. This is the point of recognition which powers the market up during one of its strongest phases within a 5 wave structure . . .

When the RSI, Slow Stochastics, MACD, or any other indicator you chose to use reaches extreme levels, one assumes that this should be a turning point in the market in the opposite direction. However, when you understand the dynamics of how a market moves through the Elliott Wave structure, you understand that technicals are supposed to become extreme during the 3rd wave, and remain at those extreme levels until we come to the conclusion of the heart of the 3rd wave. It is only when we reach the 5th wave in the 3rd wave do we begin to see divergences. And, even at that point, the market still has higher to go, but will usually rest before it resumes its trek higher.

*So, if anyone is looking at the “overbought” nature of the metals market right now and are considering shorting, I suggest you wait for a break of support before you enter a short side trade. From my experience, I see shorts as additional fuel for a continued metals run and it would take a break of support for me to consider otherwise.*

*BOTTOM LINE: AS LONG AS SUPPORT HOLDS, WE ARE HEADING TO NEXT HIGHER TARGETS IN THE COMPLEX, AND ON OUR WAY TO MUCH, MUCH HIGHER LEVELS IN 2016. BIGGER PULLBACK/CONSOLIDATION MAY NOT OCCUR UNTIL 2017, WITH 2018-2019 BEING A MASSIVE MOVE UP IN THE COMPLEX.*


En resumen, si pensáis poneros cortos en el sector, id con cuidado, esperad a ver la rotura de un soporte. No busquéis divergencias, pues la 3ª onda Eliott tiene mucha fuerza, y no las veréis hasta la 5ª onda. 

El párrafo en mayúsculas es sencillamente acojonante.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Jul 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Conozco las Ondas de Elliot, pero de "pasada", ya me entiendes... Por lo que he leído, pues me leo: el pronóstico es "calcado" al que vengo comentando en estos hilos... ¿No? Lo único es que NO tengo prospeccionado el precio al que puede llegar el Oro y que depende mucho del "escenario" que vivamos durante el 2017... Evidentemente, a medida que todo se ponga PEOR, más cara será su adquisición.

Y os dejo esto que me acaba de llegar...

- Americans And Canadians Face Silver Shortages As The Investment Deficit Surges | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Jul 2016)

Fernandojcg,
No te hablo como economista sino como analista de riesgos sociopolíticos y sería eterno desgranarte el rompecabezas mundial y el colapso inminente. El gran sabedor predice sin error todos los escenarios en miles de capas superpuestas. No hay solución ni salvación del sistema ya que uno a uno se cumplen todos los riesgos potenciales de desintegración social, económica y política. Con protección mejor.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2016)

En mi opinión, estáis sobrevalorando el tema de Brexit, y sus consecuencias.

Parece que alguno no sabe lo que son los acuerdos bilaterales, que los ha habido siempre y los seguirá habiendo, y más en el caso británico.

Si ya siempre han tenido independencia económico/monetaria, y ya desde antes de la existencia de la UE tenía acuerdos de importación y exportación estratégicos con medio mundo, no esperéis ningún Armagedón derivado de este, para mi, coyuntural momento en la historia reciente.

Lo que sí va a suceder, es un control fronterizo más férreo, vamos, en el plan de turismo para nada, pues no se notará, pero sí a la hora de otorgar permisos de residencia o contrataciones laborales.

Y quizá a nivel impositivo, tengan que realizar unos cuantos reajustes, que tampoco serán graves al tener independencia en las maniobras monetarias.

La mayoría de ingleses son para darles de comer a parte, pero tampoco son nada estúpidos, aun que sí muy cabezotas, y saben perfectamente lo que quieren de la UE y lo que no, igual que las autoridades europeas.

Mirad Noruega por ejemplo, no es estado miembro, pero para el caso, casi como si lo fuera, pues tiene acuerdos bilaterales que benefician a ambas partes.


O la misma Suiza, tan neutral y tan distante en muchas materias...

Yo no veo ningún fantasma por aquí, otra cosa es que los británicos a parte de separarse, quisieran negar cualquier tiempo de relación económica bilateral con la UE, algo que ya os auguro no veréis ni en sueños.

Un saludo a todos, y buen día.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Bueno, en este hilo solemos tocar bastante los temas de carácter socio-político, económico-financiero y geopolítico. Por ahí, NO le voy a cuestionar lo que nos comenta porque es evidente la DEGRADACIÓN que invade a nuestra "civilización". Mire, yo no soy creyente, pero hay varias religiones que están esperando algo parecido al "Fin del Mundo"... El mismo EI, si se profundiza en el mismo, tiene un "credo" que lo hace ante todo y primero de nada una SECTA APOCALÍPTICA y "adaptándose" a lo que buena parte del mundo islámico está esperando... NO es ninguna "casualidad" que su revista electrónica se llame "Dábiq" y "cuadra" dentro de esa visión apocalíptica. Y os dejo que "adivinéis" a qué me refiero...

Desde luego, es algo fascinante el mundo islámico cuando se profundiza en el mismo, pero la verdad yo pertenezco a "otra" civilización y, además, reniego de cualquier religión que esté manchada o haya auspiciado la derramación de sangre, aunque algunos aquí me vendrán con el "cuento" de la "interpretación" que se le dé a los textos religiosos, pero bueno ese ya es un debate que NO me interesa y tengo mi PROPIA opinión al respecto...

# paketazo: Minimizas y mucho el tema del Brexit... Y entiendo que es muy pronto para valorar su alcance y, sobre todo, el que tendrá en la propia supervivencia de la UE o, si ésta se produce, a qué "precio" será... Te recuerdo que el Imperio Británico fue un enemigo histórico de Europa y de alguna manera lo estoy viendo como una vuelta a comenzar. Tiempo al tiempo...

Y dejo esto que en cierto modo va en mi misma "onda"...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ccionada-por-eeuu-y-la-oligarquia-globalistas

Saludos.

Edito: Y acabamos de superar el MILLÓN de visitas en esta 2ª parte del hilo. Muchas Gracias a todos: colaboradores, lectores, etc.


----------



## frisch (7 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Edito: Y acabamos de superar el MILLÓN de visitas en esta 2ª parte del hilo. Muchas Gracias a todos: colaboradores, lectores, etc.



¿Has pensado en regalarnos una onza (de plata) a los que participamos regularmente? Sería un detalle.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

¿Yo? Por esa regla de tres, ¿Cuántas Onzas de Plata me tendríais que "regalar"? ¡Joder! si dedicará el tiempo que dedico a este hilo a otros menesteres más "onerosos" mi "cofre" estaría rebosando...

NO, amigo frisch, yo aquí NO cobro ni un centimo de Euro...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (7 Jul 2016)

¡Ese sentido del humor! ¡Ese sentido del humor!
A ver, una taza de El Mundo Today ¡ya!


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

- Alemania presiona para sancionar a España pero Rajoy recuerda que ya recibió un puñetazo hace meses | El Mundo Today

# frisch: Ya te dejo la taza de humor... Je,je,je... Tienes un sentido del humor muy "british".... ¿Apenado por el Brexit?

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (7 Jul 2016)

Encantado. Cuanto antes se vaya todo al garete y se vea la verdad, better.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2016)

Lo del Brexit me parece bastante más complejo y de resultado más incierto de lo que pueda parecer, no digo que vaya a ser necesariamente malo, pero si incierto, y la sola incertidumbre siempre es mala para "los mercados", no?

Para empezar que se confirme la salida, que todavía pueden echarse atras y decir que lo del referendum ha sido todo una broma. Todavía no lo descarto.

Si realmente se confirma que piden la salida, obviamente los britanos buscaran un status similar al Noruego, que en principio sería mejor para ambas partes que darle a UK un estatus similar al de Malasia. El problema es que si se salen y obtienen un "status Noruego", habra varios paises más de la UE (Dinamarca, Austria, etc) que verán que es posible la vida fuera de la UE y empezarán a pedir sus propios referendums de permanencia.

La decisión de la UE es compleja, porque aunque le pueda interesar a corto plazo darle ciertas prebendas a los UK, estará la "necesidad" de dar ejemplo, escarmentando al discolo y evitar que nadie más se apunte al carro.

Por otro lado la economía global tan pillada con alfileres que cualquier desajuste puede provocar un efecto dominó. Cualquiera que deje de pagar un bocadillo en el inicio de la cadena puede provocar un efecto de impagos en cadena. Ya tenemos un ejemplo con los fondos de inversión inmobiliaria ingleses, que de momento sólo es falta de liquidez, pero aunque cubrieran el problema "puntual" con un prestamo del Banco de Inglaterra, supondrá unos cuantos miles de pisos a la venta y sobre todo un baño de realidad y cambio de percepción sobre la situación inmobiliaria y de lo que vale un piso, que podría poner en peligro la burbuja inmobiliaria (12.000 libras el m2 en Chealsea) que tienen montada los ingleses. Si petara la burbuja inmobiliaria ya sabemos que sigue, caerían los bancos que ya están muy endeudados, etc. Y esto es sólo un ejemplo.

No tengo ni idea de como acabará esto, podría no pasar nada y podría ser el catalizador que acelere la caida del sistema. A mí no me quita el sueño gracias a lo que he aprendido en este hilo, pero a mas de uno si que debería quitarselo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: No es que me guste el "pelaje" de este "pollo", pero aquí y en esto me lo CREO...

- Vozpópuli - El vídeo de la última declaración de Bárcenas: "La contabilidad B del PP es una realidad"

Y NO sé porqué lo pongo, la verdad... Viendo el resultado de las elecciones: aquí y ahora hay que castigar al delincuente de estar por casa, pero a los auténticos CHORIZOS no, para qué... Nada, ya tendrán tiempo de disfrutar lo votado, aunque tampoco había en el "mostrador" NADA "ilusionante", pero de ahí a preferir al CHORIZEO...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (7 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Viendo el resultado de las elecciones: aquí y ahora hay que castigar al delincuente de estar por casa, pero a los auténticos CHORIZOS no, para qué... Nada, ya tendrán tiempo de disfrutar lo votado, aunque tampoco había en el "mostrador" NADA "ilusionante", pero de ahí a preferir al CHORIZEO...
> 
> Saludos.



Analizando el perfil del votante del PP, obtengo el siguiente resultado:

1) 1 Millon de votos de empresarios. Nada que objetar, defienden o creen defender lo suyo. Aunque no lo comparta, les entiendo.

2) 600 mil enchufados en ayuntamientos, diputaciones y empresas públicas, más los votos de sus respectivas conyuges visilleras. También defienden lo suyo de otra manera, aun más feroz si cabe.

3) 1 millon de cargos intermedios, principalmente en multinacionales y empresas del IBEX (electricas, bancos, telefonica, etc). Con sueldos de 40000/50000 euros se creen en la cima de la piramide alimentaria y con obligación de defender su status. Los mass mierda de este país han conseguido que el que gana 24.000 Euros se crea clase media, y por tanto el que gana 50.000 Euros se cree elite divina, sin darse cuenta de que es un PROLETARIO más. Clase media es por definición clásica el que vive (o podría vivir) sin trabajar de las rentas fijas por sus propiedades, en un cottage de la campiña inglesa o en un chateau de campiña francesa . El que vende su tiempo y su salud por una nómina es un proletario. Pero no se dan cuenta, viven en Matrix.

4) 3 millones de beatas que quieren ganarse el cielo votando al partido que le pone más medallas del merito policial a la virgen. En la iglesia de mi pueblo han puesto una pantalla gigante en la fachada para que la gente que no cabe dentro los domingos pueda seguir la misa desde fuera. Voto cautivo en estado puro.

5) 2 millones de herederos del franquismo para los cuales lo más importante es mantener España UNA, GRANDE, y libre (eso ya menos)..... Con decir que no le van a dar la independencia a Cataluña en un millon de años, son 2 millones de votos seguros y a estos también les da igual la corrupción, y todo lo demás.


Moraleja, sólo se puede rascar algo del grupo 3 y muy poquito, el resto es voto cautivo. Con solo repetir 100 veces que "viva la virgen" y que nunca habrá referendum en Cataluña, tienen un suelo de 7 millones y medio de votos más sólidos que una roca. Aunque pillaran a Rajoy atracando un supermercado con una recortada o sodomizando una cabra, y lo colgaran en youtube, les va a dar igual, son 7,5 millones de votos que tienen fijos. La única opción es que el resto de partidos consiga unirse para sacarlos de donde están.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jul 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Analizando el perfil del votante del PP, obtengo el siguiente resultado:
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Me ha parecido una genial reflexion. A fin de cuentas, yo soy un puto proletario mas; la unica diferencia con el 95% del proletariado espanyol que se cree clase media, es que lo se, y que solo aspiro a ser un jodido clasemedista durante 10-15 anyos en mi jubilacion, donde NO ESPERO RECIBIR NI UN PUTO EURO del estado ni pretendo trabajar. Quien aspire a recibirlo, seguira siendo proletario por el fin de sus dias.

Eso si, Espero que nunca sea tarde para aprender a disparar.

Y perdon con los "putos", pero es que esto cada dia esta peor... Y escribo sin acentos por el puto teclado brittish que tengo... 

La clase media tiene historia


----------



## Pedernal (7 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt, si lo que quieres es aprender a pegar tiros, con sacarte la licencia F y comprarte un hierro lo tienes solucionado. Como mucho, pegar tiros desestresa, pero no te soluciona problemas, además la legislación de armas en España es muy ambigua y en la práctica tus armas no son tuyas y te las pueden retirar en cualquier momento sin demasiadas explicaciones. Son muchos los que se compraron una pistola guiada en F para tenerla en casa y se la retiraron al poco tiempo por no participar en ninguna competición.

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, JohnGalt, si lo que quieres es aprender a pegar tiros, con sacarte la licencia F y comprarte un hierro lo tienes solucionado. Como mucho, pegar tiros desestresa, pero no te soluciona problemas, además la legislación de armas en España es muy ambigua y en la práctica tus armas no son tuyas y te las pueden retirar en cualquier momento sin demasiadas explicaciones. Son muchos los que se compraron una pistola guiada en F para tenerla en casa y se la retiraron al poco tiempo por no participar en ninguna competición.
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias Pedernal. Hace 3 anyos me estuve informando, si, porque queria empezar a aprender, y hay que hacer un minimo de practicas / competiciones para las renovaciones y demas... Pero me fui del pais y tuve que congelar el plan. Ahora donde vivo la academia mas cercana (pistola o arco) esta a 80 km... pero me lo pensare ::


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: 

# oinoko: Aunque yo tengo otra visión muy distinta a la que tú tienes sobre la llamada "clase media", la verdad es que tu comentario me ha parecido muy atinado y hay que Felicitarte por el mismo. No se puede decir más claro, aunque más de uno pueda sentirse "dolido"...

# JohnGalt: Qué "perdón" ni pollas en vinagre... ¡Joder! si hasta lo de "PUTOS" suena de lo más normal teniendo en cuenta lo que estamos viviendo... Hasta resulta sumamente "light"...

¿Las armas de fuego? Mira, desde la experiencia personal, te diría que tampoco hay que dedicarse horas y horas a perfeccionar la puntería. Lo más eficaz es el "tiro instintivo" y es el que suele ser más habitual. Y es que se puede tener una excelente puntería, pero falta ver cómo se reacciona a un ataque sorpresivo y a escasos metros... Dicho de otra manera: ser un buen tirador NO garantiza NADA si no se tiene el suficiente temple en situaciones "extremas"... Lo demás, va bien para cazar codornices, conejos, etc.

Y os dejo esto... Desde luego, lo que se lee por ahí pone los pelos como "escarpias" y seguid tomando nota...

- Gundlach: "When Deutsche Bank Goes To Single Digits People Will Start To Panic" | Zero Hedge

- https://srsroccoreport.com/massive-one-day-record-surge-of-mainstream-gold-investment-demand/

Y al "pollo" TONTO de las etiquetas, decirle que NO, que NO compre Oro y así no "tirará" su dinero... Dicho esto, anda y coge la "PUERTA"...

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (7 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # oinoko: Aunque yo tengo otra visión muy distinta a la que tú tienes sobre la llamada "clase media", la verdad es que tu comentario me ha parecido muy atinado y hay que Felicitarte por el mismo. No se puede decir más claro, aunque más de uno pueda sentirse "dolido"...
> 
> ...



¿A qué pollo se refiere si se puede saber?


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

Pues, al "pollo" TONTO que coloca unas determinadas etiquetas y que suelo borrar... Y hoy hago la "excepción", pero no tengo porqué dar explicaciones de algo que se entiende perfectamente y, además, es conocido en el hilo.


----------



## Grecorio (7 Jul 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Analizando el perfil del votante del PP, obtengo el siguiente resultado:
> 
> 1) 1 Millon de votos de empresarios. Nada que objetar, defienden o creen defender lo suyo. Aunque no lo comparta, les entiendo.
> 
> ...



Estos comentarios destilan odio y sectarismo.
No es tan fácil clasificar a los votantes de un partido y menos cuando hablamos de 7 millones 900 mil votantes.
No me puedo creer que los votantes del PP sean unos "borregos" que siempre votarán lo mismo hagan lo que hagan sus dirigentes y por el contrario el resto de votantes de los demás partidos sean santos varones que han analizado los programas políticos de cada partido y se han decidido por este o aquel, ya que este programa es el que mejor representa los intereses de los españoles.
Me gustaría recordarles que incluso en feudos como Andalucía el PSOE ha perdido la mayoría. No creo que sea por defunción de sus "borregos" sino porque los votantes a los que tanto desprecia con su clasificación simplista y sectaria tienen la posibilidad de elegir con mayor o menor acierto, pero son libres para votar.
Quizás el merito del PP haya que buscarlo en el bajo nivel de sus adversarios políticos y no en la calidad de sus votantes.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Jul 2016)

Para "gustos" los "colores"... "Es una cosa bastante repugnante el éxito. Su falsa semejanza con el mérito engaña a los incautos." (Victor Hugo)

- "El precio del petróleo aún caerá hasta los 10 dólares por barril" - RT

Saludos.


----------



## amador (8 Jul 2016)

Me suena haber oído ya esto for el hilo, pero parece que se vuelve a hablar del tema.

Un auténtico atraco perpetrado por ladrones.

EL FMI SUGIERE QUE SE PAGUE LA DEUDA CONFISCANDO EL 10% DEL AHORRO FAMILIAR


----------



## 8cilindros (8 Jul 2016)

Grecorio dijo:


> Estos comentarios destilan odio y sectarismo.
> No es tan fácil clasificar a los votantes de un partido y menos cuando hablamos de 7 millones 900 mil votantes.
> No me puedo creer que los votantes del PP sean unos "borregos" que siempre votarán lo mismo hagan lo que hagan sus dirigentes y por el contrario el resto de votantes de los demás partidos sean santos varones que han analizado los programas políticos de cada partido y se han decidido por este o aquel, ya que este programa es el que mejor representa los intereses de los españoles.
> Me gustaría recordarles que incluso en feudos como Andalucía el PSOE ha perdido la mayoría. No creo que sea por defunción de sus "borregos" sino porque los votantes a los que tanto desprecia con su clasificación simplista y sectaria tienen la posibilidad de elegir con mayor o menor acierto, pero son libres para votar.
> Quizás el merito del PP haya que buscarlo en el bajo nivel de sus adversarios políticos y no en la calidad de sus votantes.



:Aplauso:

Buen comentario conforero.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# amador: Me da la sensación de que esa noticia es una "serpiente de verano"... Cada "X" tiempo suele reeditarse la misma y que tiene su origen a finales del 2013 y que, efectivamente, fue objeto de un amplio debate en nuestro primer hilo. No le concedo mucho crédito porque la forma de llevarla a cabo es harto complicada y creo que tendría una amplia contestación social, especialmente en los países con más tradición reindivicativa. Evidentemente, no me estoy refiriendo a nuestro país y, aún así, tampoco veo que fuera "fácil" aquí.

De todas formas, la "idea" sigue ahí y ya veremos si continúan "puliéndola"...

Y dejo esto...

www.metal.com/newscontent/94840_these-4-bankers-are-bumping-their-gold-forecast

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (8 Jul 2016)

Grecorio dijo:


> Estos comentarios destilan odio y sectarismo.
> No es tan fácil clasificar a los votantes de un partido y menos cuando hablamos de 7 millones 900 mil votantes.
> No me puedo creer que los votantes del PP sean unos "borregos" que siempre votarán lo mismo hagan lo que hagan sus dirigentes y por el contrario el resto de votantes de los demás partidos sean santos varones que han analizado los programas políticos de cada partido y se han decidido por este o aquel, ya que este programa es el que mejor representa los intereses de los españoles.
> Me gustaría recordarles que incluso en feudos como Andalucía el PSOE ha perdido la mayoría. No creo que sea por defunción de sus "borregos" sino porque los votantes a los que tanto desprecia con su clasificación simplista y sectaria tienen la posibilidad de elegir con mayor o menor acierto, pero son libres para votar.
> Quizás el merito del PP haya que buscarlo en el bajo nivel de sus adversarios políticos y no en la calidad de sus votantes.



Me esta dando usted mismo la razón. El votante de cualquier otro partido que no sea el PP es capaz de hacer autocritica. En Andalucía el caso de los ERE ha hecho mucho daño, el votante del PSOE se ha sentido traicionado, y por eso el PSOE ha perdido la mayoría en Andalucía. En cambio en Valencia, con todo lo que ha caído allí, Punicas, Gurtels , Rita, Camps, el PP ha vuelto a ganar con dos escaños más que antes. La idea que quiero transmitir es que el votante del PP es insensible a la corrupción.

Cada uno de los 5 grupos que he señalado vota PP por un motivo distinto, pero lo votará hasta el fín de los tiempos, con total inmunidad a la corrupción. Sólo en el grupo 3 (los mandos intermedios de grandes empresas), podrá haber alguna variación de voto el día que vean peligrar su pensión.

Habla usted de odio y sectarismo, no es odio sino rechazo a un sistema político corrupto que tiene sus grandes caladeros de votos en la religión y en la bandera nacional y que se apoya en un sistema electoral que favorece al voto rural, donde los mensajes de Dios y bandera calan mucho más. Sectarismo ningúno, ya que soy capaz de ver partes positivas y partes negativas en todos los partidos. La diferencia es que las partes positivas que veo en el PP son muy poquitas. Usted no adivinaría mi voto a la primera.

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (8 Jul 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> Me esta dando usted mismo la razón. El votante de cualquier otro partido que no sea el PP es capaz de hacer autocritica. En Andalucía el caso de los ERE ha hecho mucho daño, el votante del PSOE se ha sentido traicionado, *y por eso el PSOE ha perdido la mayoría en Andalucía*. En cambio en Valencia, con todo lo que ha caído allí, Punicas, Gurtels , Rita, Camps, el PP ha vuelto a ganar con dos escaños más que antes. La idea que quiero transmitir es que el votante del PP es insensible a la corrupción.
> 
> ...



Dejando claro que soy abstencionista activo... todos esos arribas y abajo de votantes en ambos casos no se puede achacar exclusivamente al nº votos, sino, además, a nuestra ley de Hont que prima lo que prima (la capacidad de concentración de voto en según que regiones en según que ratio de habitantes/mayoría de las distintas formaciones).

Hablar de autocrítica en lo resaltado en negrita...amigo mío, es ser demasiado generoso. A saber porqué...

Este país necesita muuuucha formación política (evidentemente, además de económica, en la dialectica, .... of course). Por eso el voto del miedo es el eje central de muchas de las decisiones electorales. Y ojo, de eso no se libra ni los países más avanzados, solo que además, en el nuestro, se añade lo destacado antes.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Dejo otro interesante artículo de Juan Laborda, aunque discrepo y mucho con el mismo, especialmente en lo que se refiere a nuestro país. De entrada, yo dejaría gobernar a quien ha sido el partido más votado y dejaría de "marear la perdiz"... A fin de cuentas, Rajoy no va a poder conformar más que un Gobierno minoritario y con NULAS posibilidades de acabar la legislatura. Y, por otro lado, en estos cuatro años van a pasar muchas, pero muchas cosas y donde nosotros, en principio, vamos a "pintar" muy poco y me estoy refiriendo a todo lo que nos vendrá desde fuera... Tampoco seamos tan ilusos de pensar que vamos a poder "ignorar" esa REALIDAD que se hará presente poco a poco... hasta hacerse INSOPORTABLE. Entonces veremos qué capacidad de reacción existe, aunque visto lo visto NO espero NADA y, como dije recientemente, me voy a fijar en gestionar lo mejor posible mi "bolsillo"...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Y ahora qué, señor Rajoy?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2016)

- Saxo Bank apuesta por el oro y los depósitos bancarios ante la caída del bono Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (8 Jul 2016)

Interesante el movimiento simultaneo (10 minutos de decalaje) de oro y plata hoy

http://www.kitco.com/images/live/gold.gif?0.9267826887978066

http://www.kitco.com/images/live/silver.gif


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: Estuve escribiendo un comentario cuando se produjo la circunstancia que nos enlazas y que se originó por el dato del empleo americano, pero me dí cuenta enseguida que era una reacción "compulsiva" y que al poco tiempo se "giraba". También lo vi muy claro en la evolución del Bund y que hoy va como un cohete: hace unos minutos en los... ¡167,930! El Oro andaba por los $1359,05 y la Plata en los $20,087...

Realmente, esperaba una mayor bajada en los MPs y, de momento, el que baja levemente es el Oro y la Plata está subiendo... Eso a pesar de la euforia bursátil que se ha vivido en el día de hoy. Por consiguiente, hemos de concluir que "manos fuertes" siguen sosteniendo la cotización de los MPs y es buena señal que NO se hayan creído lo que "quieren" emanar desde las Bolsas...

Y el dato del empleo americano NO hay por donde pillarlo, ya que se han creado -o eso "dicen"...- 287.000 empleos en el mes de Junio, pero la "paradoja" reside en que el paro sube del 4,7% al 4,9%... En fin, en línea a cómo se calcula el mismo y que es una auténtica aberración ya explicada por "menda lerenda" en el pasado y tampoco hace tanto que lo hice. Creo que fue respondiendo, precisamente, a esta cuestión planteada por nekcab.

Y os dejo esto...

- China Resumes Monthly Gold Buying in Bid to Diversify Reserves

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (8 Jul 2016)

Bueno, bueno! la plata ha dado un subidón final después del ataque que lleva estos días, a vuelto a los 20 pavos! como comentabas Fernando, las "manos fuertes" están cambiando el tiro, porque están viendo la que se avecina...

Como curiosidad, acabo de encontrar un monedón de platita de 1.750 oz, 54,45 kg y vale 111.876,66 € :8: para salir corriendo con ella..:XX:


Geiger Edelmetalle


----------



## frisch (8 Jul 2016)

Bueno, dentro de lo malo hoy ha habido una buena noticia para las estadísticas europeas del paro.

Goldman Sachs ficha a Durao Barroso, expresidente de la Comisión Europea - Bolsamanía.com

Barroso militaba cuando era joven en un partido maoísta.

De verdad, yo de mayor quiero ser maoísta.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Xpiro: Bueno, el "problema" de la Plata es su "volumen", pero "bendito" volumen si la tienes... pero está claro que es preferible en monedas "normales" y NO en ese proyecto de queso gigante que nos enlazas.

# frisch: Ja,ja,ja... ¿cuándo seas "mayor"? Ni que fueras un "jovenzuelo"... ¿Maoísta? ¿Qué es eso? ¿Todavía existe algo parecido? NO, no te creas que en China se práctica, bueno para algunas "cosas" SÍ, ya sabes para reprimir y "algo" más...

Bueno, Barroso, González... Sabes aquella frase atribuida a Fernando VII: "Son los mismos perros con distintos collares."

Pues, ESO...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (8 Jul 2016)

Brexit Humor, Fernando.


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: No es que me guste el "pelaje" de este "pollo", pero aquí y en esto me lo CREO...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - El vídeo de la última declaración de Bárcenas: "La contabilidad B del PP es una realidad"
> 
> ...



Sobre esto de la corrupción y de porqué no suelen ser muy castigados los partidos pillados "con las manos en la masa", a lo mejor es que la corrupción es el estado natural al que tienden los que mandan, tanto si son los que han mandado siempre como si son los que mandan un poquito cada cuatro años.
 
Cuando la realidad es tan tozuda, hay que comenzar a pensar si los otros ven mejor que nosotros, ciegos que no sabemos que lo somos.


----------



## frisch (8 Jul 2016)

[Vamos]Vamos a Contar Votos... Historia del 26J ¿Qué pasó realmente? - YouTube a Contar Votos... Historia del 26J ¿Qué pasó realmente? - YouTube[/url]


----------



## Pedernal (8 Jul 2016)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Sobre esto de la corrupción y de porqué no suelen ser muy castigados los partidos pillados "con las manos en la masa", a lo mejor es que la corrupción es el estado natural al que tienden los que mandan, tanto si son los que han mandado siempre como si son los que mandan un poquito cada cuatro años.
> 
> Cuando la realidad es tan tozuda, hay que comenzar a pensar si los otros ven mejor que nosotros, ciegos que no sabemos que lo somos.



Hola, en mi opinión, el robo, el pillaje, la violación, y la corrupción son propios de estados sin leyes o que aún teniéndolas no se aplican o se aplican injustamente. 
Si se tira la toalla en la lucha contra la corrupción, el camino termina llevándote a ser un país como Méjico, por ejemplo.
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (8 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, en mi opinión, el robo, el pillaje, la violación, y la corrupción son propios de estados sin leyes o que aún teniéndolas no se aplican o se aplican injustamente
> 
> .../...



Es decir todos.

Con la diferencia, importante, lo admito, de que en México y en Nigeria es flagantre y en España o en el País sin nombre es "coyuntural" y lo vamos a arreglar ya de ya. ¡Faltaría más!


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Jul 2016)

Hola, bondiappcc: Bueno, yo suelo llevar gafas, de manera que ver, veo bien... pero también le dejo dos frases que me vienen al "pelo"...

- "Hay dos cosas infinitas: el Universo y la estupidez humana. Y del Universo no estoy seguro." (Albert Einstein)

- "Le tengo mucho miedo a los pendejos, porque son muchos y pueden elegir un presidente." (Facundo Cabral, cantautor argentino)

Mire, bondiappcc, en este tema hay mucho de la ya tradicional y popular picaresca española y también latina. Es decir, es algo que ya es casi "genético" en nuestra "cultura". Cualquiera que haya leído novela picaresca, como por ejemplo el "Guzmán de Alfarache", de Mateo Alemán, sabe a lo que me refiero, pero ¡Joder! debo haber comido o bebido algo que me ha sentado mal... porque fuera del puto iPhone pocos deben saber a qué me refiero, así que mejor lo dejo y luego os enlazo algo interesante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-jul-2016 at 23:06 ----------

El pasado 1 de Julio (ver post 4773), hice una prospección sobre los precios futuros que podría alcanzar la Plata y que a algunos debieron de sorprenderles... La verdad, es que en mis trabajos suelo ser más bien prudente y cuando me atrevo a lanzar "precios objetivos" es porque creo andar bien "encaminado"... lo que no quita para que en más de una ocasión me haya dado una buena "leche".:no:

Bien, hago este digamos "preámbulo" al artículo que ahora enlazo y donde mis "precios objetivos" quedan reducidos poco más o menos a "peccata minuta"... Sin embargo, veo más factibles los míos que lo que ahí se comentan, pero bueno lo dejo y es que, además, "ilusionarán" a los más "plateros"...)

- How High Is "Sky-High" Silver? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (8 Jul 2016)

Buenas noches,

una pregunta: dónde puedo mirar precios "fair" que no se pasen de listos vamos, de monedas de plata con premium? Estilo pandas, kookaburras, koalas, etc. ? 
En ebay es el único que se me ocurre pero tengo una mala experiencia.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2016)

NO, Ladrillófilo, no te recomiendo e-Bay. Además, comprando en una tienda contrastada te ahorras muchos problemas y, probablemente, hasta te salga más barato que en esa web que comentas. En su tiempo estuvo bien, pero ahora lo fácil es que te den gato por liebre...

Y dale con la "puta" publicidad... Bien, yo compraría en Alemania y hay un forero (necho) que vende desde allí: El Dorado Coins Edelmetalle. También en ese país tienes a: Geiger Edelmetalle. Y en España tienes al Andorrano y que debe haber hecho bastante "pasta" con algunos amigos que le he enviado.

Por cierto, en tienda siempre solicitar factura: aquí, en Alemania y en la Papua...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (9 Jul 2016)

Hola foreros,
esa uve tan pronunciada, puede significar algo importante?


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Eso ya es pasado y fue un simple movimiento especulativo. Para más detalles lee mi post nº 4872...

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Jul 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros,
> esa uve tan pronunciada, puede significar algo importante?



Parece un shakeout típico antes de subidas. Creo que habrá coincidido con el Jobs report no? 

Gracias Fernando por las tiendas


----------



## urgent (9 Jul 2016)

Planteamiento prácticos:

1. Supongamos que la semana que viene voy a comprar unas monedas de plata i oro. Supongamos que no pasan de un importe total conjunto iva incluido (por la plata) de 999-euros. pongo este importe porque me parece que por menos de 1.000-euros no tienes porque enseñar el DNI. Y voy a una tienda a comprarlo personalmente. ¿Puedo pedir una factura sin mi nombre? Es decir puedo pedir un ticket-factura-contado con las especificaciones de lo que compro con factura oficial de la tienda pero al "portador" de la factura?. Lo quiero hacer legal pero no me da la gana de dar el nombre y dirección.

2. Dentro de un tiempo si lo quiero vender, también legalmente, y ha subido de precio, debo tributarlo el la declaración de renta (entonces se fastidió el invento). Como iría el tema del IVA en la plata.

3....

Ya se que me diréis que es un seguro, que es para que no nos confisquen el dinero fiat, etc.. y que hacienda somos todos y que...

Bueno lo importante es saber como hacerlo, ya que al querer factura pero no querer dar ni DNI ni dirección ni nombre...pero con dinero legal. ¿Como lo puedo hacer? 
y el importe es menos de 1.000-e o como va.

Seguro que alguno debe saber como hacerlo, pero por lo que he ido leyendo por ahí no consigo aclararme.

Salut,


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2016)

Hola, urgent: En fin, tampoco soy ningún entendido en materia fiscal y la mejor prueba es que pago cada año a un especialista para que me solucione la "papeleta" con Hacienda...

La verdad, urgent, yo en su caso no me complicaría la vida... Tengo entendido que, de acuerdo a la legislación vigente sobre venta de MPs, tanto empresas como particulares deberán identificarse con copia de documento identificativo...

Por otro lado, tampoco hay ninguna diferencia con respecto a otros activos financieros a la hora de realizar la declaración anual de la renta, es decir que si existe una ganancia patrimonial se establecerá entre la diferencia del precio de compra y venta. Obviamente -para mí-, en el caso de la Plata, el IVA va incorporado en el precio de compra. Y el beneficio obtenido tributará en el tramo (Ahorro/Inversión) que corresponda en ese momento, porque en el tema del IRPF aquí, en España, es algo que se cambia de forma harto frecuente.

En fin, urgent, le doy mi opinión y que tampoco es "experta" en materia fiscal, así que si ando equivocado espero que alguien con más conocimientos al respecto nos "alumbre"... Tenga en cuenta de que yo sólo he comprado y NUNCA he vendido, al menos hasta ahora...

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (9 Jul 2016)

Gracias Fernando,

Pero lo más importante sería..... supongamos que voy a unos grandes almacenes tipo "El Corte brexit" y compro en "efectivo" un anillo de oro o una pulsera de plata por un importe inferior a 1.000.€, No creo que me pidieran el DNI y supongo que me harían el ticket-factura de caja y andando.

Si en el mismo "El Corte Brexit" comprase, ropa o una nevera o un colchón, en efectivo por un importe máximo de 1.499-€ (máximo pago en efectivo 1.500-€ según tengo entendido) tampoco creo que me pidieran el DNI.

Etc.

Si alguien entiende de esto que me ilumine por favor.

Salut,


----------



## JohnGalt (9 Jul 2016)

Un pasito mas hacia el "quilombo":

a) Pequenya pataleta de la EU para con US... (pataleta de ninyo pequenyo o paripe; ojala EU despierte)

NATO Plan for Mediterranean Naval Mission Ruffles EU - WSJ

b) Declaracion de "intenciones" de la NATO para con su "frontera" oriental y su defense anti-misiles... (supuestamente de Iran, quien se lo creera...? bueno, supongo que la "borregada" que sigue anestesiada...).

NATO - News: Landmark NATO Summit in Warsaw draws to a close, 09-Jul.-2016

c) Y algunas voces de protesta de gente que parece ver mas alla de los borregos

Anti-NATO crowds march through Warsaw amid alliance summit (VIDEO)

En RT se le pregunta a una de las manifestantes (mujer de entre 60-65 anyos) y explica con una LUCIDED asombrosa los motivos por los que protesta... no se si algun otro canal de TV lo sacara (lo dudo...)


Todo esto impactara en el oro y los mercados.... pero eso sera lo que menos importe para cuando suceda...

Saludos. Disfrutad del domingo los que no trabajais.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Jul 2016)

Hola, urgent: Yo no veo dónde está el "problema"... Pruebas en la tienda "X" y mira de que te lo vendan tal y como tú quieres. Si no es así, pues nada compra en Alemania y pide factura con tu nombre. Allí no te van a pedir ningún documento identificativo si no son cantidades mucho más relevantes de la que tú citas. En el post 4883 (en la página anterior), tienes dónde y suele ser más barato que en España. De los dos, mejor necho, ya que es español y te entenderás mejor con él. Además, sus gastos de envío son muy competitivos.

Ya tienes la "solución"... y totalmente LEGAL. A la hora de la hipotética venta ya te serviría la factura.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (9 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> A la hora de la hipotética venta ya te serviría la factura.
> 
> ...



Y llegado el momento, que llegará, no será cuestión de venta sino de trueque. Pollos por onzas.

Es decir que no te preocupes, ni le des más vueltas.


----------



## 8cilindros (9 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Y llegado el momento, que llegará, no será cuestión de venta sino de trueque. Pollos por onzas.
> 
> Es decir que no te preocupes, ni le des más vueltas.



¿Cuando cree usted que será ese momento?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Ojalá tarde ese "escenario" y, fuera del Coleccionismo, esa es la principal razón por la que parte de mi Patrimonio anda colocado en MPs FÍSICOS -hay que recalcar que debe ser así...-. También por si andamos "equivocados" y puede ser "heredado" fuera de las garras confiscatorias del Estado. Y no está de más comentarlo...

Bueno, vamos por "faena" y a continuación dejo un artículo que me ha parecido realmente interesante...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/top-gold-miners-burned-record-amount-of-fuel-to-produce-gold-in-2015/

Y el COT está también sumamente interesante... Los Cortos siguen siendo aplastantes y eso da más fuerza a que la actual subida puede tener bastante continuidad, a poco que acabe torciéndose Wall Street, y también se percibe la presencia de "manos fuertes" que están pasando del "papel", por tanto comprando FÍSICO y al menos esa es la conclusión que extraigo. Por cierto, en el COT, fijaros una vez más en el Interés abierto... con lo que eso significa.

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 8, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## Xpiro (10 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> ...
> Y el COT está también sumamente interesante... Los Cortos siguen siendo aplastantes y eso da más fuerza a que la actual subida puede tener bastante continuidad, a poco que acabe torciéndose Wall Street, y también se percibe la presencia de "manos fuertes" que están pasando del "papel", por tanto comprando FÍSICO y al menos esa es la conclusión que extraigo. Por cierto, en el COT, fijaros una vez más en el Interés abierto... con lo que eso significa.
> 
> ...



Os aporto el comentario de Jarvi Organ sobre el COT a raíz del comentario de Fernando!!! 



> For the July gold contract month, we had 4 notices served upon for 400 ounces. The total number of notices filed so far for delivery: 4047 for 404,700 oz or 12.587 tonnes
> 
> In silver we had 117 notices served upon for 585,000 oz. The total number of notices filed so far this month for delivery: 1055 for 5,275,000 oz
> 
> ...



July 8/Massive upside-outside day reversals in both gold and silver and thus extremely bullish/July gold standing rises to over 16 tonnes/Huge bank in German : Bremen Landesbank about to fail/Gold finishes at $1366 in access and silver at $20.27 |


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Hola, Xpiro: Muy bueno el aporte y aconsejo que se entre en el enlace propuesto. Por cierto, ya que no lo hemos comentado aún por aquí os dejo esto sobre el Bremer Landesbank... Je,je,je... como me recuerda mi arribada a este foro y lo que comentaba en aquellos tiempos sobre el estado "real" de la Banca alemana... y que acabará implosionando o tendrán que "maravillarse" alguna cosa, aparte de "sodomizar" a Grecia y similares...

- Europe

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Es la tercera vez que tengo que enlazar esta noticia y que, al principio, aparece bien, pero después "desaparece". Vamos a ver si una fuente original, es decir alemana, entra ya de una vez y se queda... Y tenéis el traductor del navegador.

- Europäische Bankenkrise erreicht Deutschland: Bremer Landesbank droht die Pleite - Kopp Online

Saludos.


----------



## urgent (10 Jul 2016)

Bueno, por el importe que ahora podría invertir en MPs tampoco creo que al "fisco" le interesaran mis pequeños movimientos ya que serían demasiado bajos. Quizás el año próximo me "tire de los pelos" por no haber hecho algo (aunque poco puedo hacer), pero me alegraré de veros "contentos" por haber puesto a buen recaudo parte de vuestro patrimonio aunque también estaréis preocupados por el devenir de las cosas. 

Salut,


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Y llegado el momento, que llegará, no será cuestión de venta sino de trueque. Pollos por onzas.
> 
> Es decir que no te preocupes, ni le des más vueltas.



1/2 Ag oz = 1 pollo? :cook:

---------- Post added 10-jul-2016 at 09:22 ----------




8cilindros dijo:


> ¿Cuando cree usted que será ese momento?



En cualquier momento, pero poco importa el cuando, sino el como uno/a esta preparado.

No hay que darle mas vueltas. :no:


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> 1/2 Ag oz = 1 pollo? :cook:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jul-2016 at 09:22 ----------



Hombre lo ideal es también tener pollos.


----------



## racional (10 Jul 2016)

El mundo se para.

Continúa en junio la desaceleración de la inflación en China


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

# racional: Ja,ja,ja... Y la tierra es "plana"... ¿No? Además, la gente está dejando de comer, beber y hacer "otras" cosas... Debe estudiar mejor los ciclos económicos e intentar "visualizar" lo que está llegando inexorablemente, pero tampoco nada nuevo bajo el Sol y éste no se paró... ¿O SÍ?

# urgent: Siempre se está a tiempo... o NO. Qué "fácil" sería todo si tuviéramos la certeza del devenir de los acontecimientos y, sobre todo, el de poder anticiparnos y prepararnos adecuadamente a los mismos, pero hay lo que hay...

Aquí intentamos procurarnos "abrigos", pero claro si llega una "Glaciación" NO van a evitar que muchos nos "congelemos" y obtengamos más pronto que tarde el pasaporte para el Más Allá...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Jul 2016)

Creeis que el grafeno puede restar demanda de oro y plata para producción industrial?


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Hombre lo ideal es también tener pollos.



))))))

Cierto! Cuando llegue el momento te buscare como socio!!!!! (algo podre aportar, y no seran :cook::cook::cook


----------



## Charizato21 (10 Jul 2016)

URGENT


Desconozco si con tu comentario te referías a asegurarte los MP’s ante una situación como la de la Gran Depresión en los Estados Unidos. la propiedad del oro fue prohibida, Franklin D. Roosevelt decretó que todos los ciudadanos tenían la obligación de vender su oro al banco central de EEUU. No encuentro el enlace, pero se puso en este foro, era de Zerohedge, explicaba que una alternativa era acumular oro y plata comprando pequeñas cantidades en joyerías.

Yo compré en el Andorrano en enero así que ya llevo una buena plusvalía. Pero en Barcelona ciudad, por el centro, hay algunas tiendas que llevan años en el negocio, venden algo más caras, en las que si compras por 1000 euros puedes solicitar un ticket de caja sin factura; prefiero no poner el nombre de estas, date una vuelta por las del centro de Barcelona, te será fácil localizarlas y diles que no quieres factura. Yo no lo he hecho de momento.


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2016)

Un análisis interesante

La izquierda debería atreverse a advertir que el futuro global es oscuro | Kaos en la red


_Edito para añadir otro artículo, éste en francés_

Le Brexit c'est l'apéritif

« Le Brexit, c


----------



## oinoko (10 Jul 2016)

A finales de agosto y principio de Septiembre del año pasado, aparecieron en la tele muchas veces las imágenes de niños refugiados sirios ahogados en la playa y durante un par de semanas nos decían que la Merkel iba a acoger en Alemania a todos los emigrantes Sirios que quisieran venir. Yo estoy más que convencido que en ese momento había un plan inminente para intervenir militarmente en Siria, por tierra, mar y aire, y que las fotos de los niños ahogados en la playa y los carteles de “refugees welcome” eran parte del plan de marketing para vendernos la guerra como inevitable. 

Seguramente por presiones de la URSS ese plan de intervención militar se abortó, pero el efecto llamada sobre los inmigrantes ya estaba hecho.

Como el plan de invasión se abortó, se abortó también la campaña de propaganda, y sólo dos semanas más tarde de abrir las fronteras, se volvieron a cerrar. Los inmigrantes a los cuales había llamado la propia Merkel empezaron a amontonarse en las vallas fronterizas. Unos las consiguieron pasar legalmente, otros las saltaron y otros están todavía al otro lado. Se ha generado absurdamente un problema importante.

Es evidente que la nefasta gestión del tema de los refugiados sirios y los inmigrantes, ha sido muy importante en el referéndum del Brexit.

Resumiendo: Un plan de marketing para vendernos una abortada intervención militar en Siria se ha convertido en un boomerang que ha acabado generando el Brexit, y ya veremos que más genera.
Que vueltas que da la vida!!!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Hasta el momento, el Grafeno es la eterna "promesa"... Hay excesivas expectativas alrededor del mismo, pero el ciclo económico en el que nos encontramos NO le va a ser precisamente favorable, por tanto entiendo que seguirá alimentando "expectativas" y poco más... Teniendo en cuenta sus aplicaciones el principal "afectado" sería el Cobre, luego podría serlo también la Plata, pero NO veo porqué tendría que serlo el Oro... Éste último cumple unas funciones históricas de ser el activo monetario más fiable y cualificado.

A largo plazo, y en otro tipo de mundo, es evidente que el consumo futuro del Grafeno podría ser importante... Ahora bien, la pregunta clave sigue siendo la misma de los últimos años... ¿Cuándo? Y añado: ¿Hay o habrá "tiempo"?

# Charizato21: En la confiscación del Oro de Roosevelt, allá por el 1933, las que se libraron fueron las monedas consideradas de "colección". De todas formas, NO hay que fiarse mucho de ello cara al futuro, ya que "ellos" hoy en día también lo saben, por tanto lo que entonces fue excluyente, "mañana" puede no serlo... pero tampoco hay que preocuparse por ello y todo lleva su "timing" y tenemos el "tarro" para algo más que para "lucirlo"...

Y pasando a otro asunto: "To be, or not to be" o ¿Clinton o Trump? Y digo yo: ¿Qué extraños "designios" hacen que se tenga que elegir entre el MAL y el MAL?

- UN LIBRO SACA A LA LUZ LOS TRAPOS SUCIOS DE HILLARY CLINTON |

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Un análisis interesante
> 
> La izquierda debería atreverse a advertir que el futuro global es oscuro | Kaos en la red
> 
> ...




Del primero extraigo lo siguiente, con lo cual estoy bastante de acuerdo:


_Los fundamentos de la economía dominante se componen de tres principios peligrosos. Primero, la obsesión del crecimiento infinito con incrementos exponenciales del consumismo. Segundo, el supuesto de las externalidades, que niega la responsabilidad de los procesos económicos, con todos sus efectos negativos. Tercero, la aberración macroeconómica de contabilizar la pérdida de patrimonio como incremento del ingreso. Cada uno de estos principios puede generar efectos negativos; pero los tres juntos pueden resultar devastadores tanto para la naturaleza como para la sociedad._


Y lo siguiente, con lo que no lo estoy;


_La política mundial está manejada por personas como Blair, Obama, Bush, Temer, Macri…_


Seria infantil creerlo. Es mas, conociendo a Macri, puedo asegurar que no maneja una m... Los nombrados aqui serian perfectos para una representacion de titeres para adultos (no como la de Madrid)... ya me entendeis...

Sobre el socialismo, y siempre en su justa medida, me quedo con la vision de Ayn Rand sobre su irracionalidad (en teoria y desde el punto de vista economico que segun ella chocaba contra su propia filosofia)... 

Saludos, un placer leeros

---------- Post added 10-jul-2016 at 14:35 ----------

Y por si os interesa, como idea:

QLine Design

(pero pensad en los escaneres tambien...)


----------



## frisch (10 Jul 2016)

No lo puedo evitar.

Lo bueno que tienen los presidentes del país sin nombre es que son como libros abiertos en cuanto a qué esperan de sus vasallos.

Obama vol un govern «estable» a l'estat espanyol, sense importar-li «quin partit el lideri» | NacióDigital

Nosotros, aquí, partiéndonos las meninges de si éste, aquel o el de la moto y llega Obama y nos lo resuelve en un pispas.

Da igual quien mande, lo importante es que haya alguien.

¿El resto? We take it in charge. Yes we can.


----------



## JohnGalt (10 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> No lo puedo evitar.
> 
> Lo bueno que tienen los presidentes del país sin nombre es que son como libros abiertos en cuanto a qué esperan de sus vasallos.
> 
> ...



Tan abierto como Rajoy: "no podem jugar anb fóc"... Jejejejejeeje


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: En lo que a mí respecta Obama se puede ir a la puta MIERDA... A fin de cuentas, éste "pollo" NUNCA habría accedido a la Presidencia de los EE.UU. de no ser porque se "decidió" que fuera así... Y haría bien en mirar lo que está sucediendo dentro de su país, pero me imagino que eso es lo que menos le importa a este GHDLGP y más cuando está "loco" por dejar el Poder... bueno, el correveidile del AUTÉNTICO "PODER".

Y dejo esto...

- Los estados de EEUU, bajo la 'epidemia independentista' tras el Brexit

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Vamos con el siguiente artículo...

- Going Dutch? Netherlands Joins The 10Y NIRP Club | Zero Hedge

Visto lo visto, parece que al ahorro conservador NO le quedan apenas alternativas, al menos en el terreno de los depósitos, CDs y Bonos, ya que ahora mismo apenas ya queda margen para obtener rendimientos REALES positivos. Esto, se mire como se mire, es positivo y ALCISTA para el Oro... es más, de momento, en cualquier plazo que se plantee, ya que la causa principal de la constricción del crecimiento es la Crisis mundial de la Deuda. A mí modesto entender, mientras no se "solucione" este tema (¿se puede o "quieren"?) NO existen "aternativas" CONFIABLES a los MPs. Me imagino que esta misma "lectura" que hago es la que están haciendo "manos fuertes", independientemente de lo que "digan" los MASIVOS Cortos de los Comerciales en el COT...

Por cierto, ya que cito el COT, hay que destacar una vez más que el informe que se emite los Viernes se corresponde con los datos del Martes, de manera que hay un desfase de tres días entre dicho informe y el posicionamiento REAL del mercado durante el Viernes... Y teniendo en cuenta el cierre de ese día, a pesar del dato del Empleo en los EE.UU. que tendría que haber sido "desfavorable" para los MPs, las "perspectivas" siguen siendo muy buenas para éstos. A ver si se cumple mi "pronóstico" de que el período de Agosto a Septiembre puede ser bastante alcista para el Oro. A favor tengo que la Plata lo está haciendo muy bien y es inusual que lo haga en Verano, ya que estacionalmente NO es su mejor período. 

Y, nuevamente, os dejo más sobre China y sus "pufos"... Quien espere "milagros" procedentes de allí lo lleva CLARO...

- Forget Brexit, Watch China And The Renminbi - ValueWalk

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (10 Jul 2016)

A mi tambien me sorprendió, Fernando, que el oro acabase tan fuerte la jornada del viernes pese al dato de desempleo, cedió bastante en los primeros minutos, pero evidenció ser un barrido en toda regla.
La gran pregunta, la pregunta que yo me hago...es la siguiente:
Uno de los dos se va a llevar un tortazo, o los indices USA, o los metales preciosos. Pero quien??
Yo creo que hay muchos institucionales acumulando oro, no me cuadran las dos subidas a la vez, creo que se está distribuyendo en los indices, y acumulando en mps.
Como lo veis?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Jul 2016)

Jeenyus,
Las manos fuertes estan entrando ya en las mineras de oro...
El Gran Sabedor lo confirma el oro tiene un año por delante de fuertes subidas.
El soros se lleva las barras de 12kg para hacerse el suelo nuevo.


----------



## Xpiro (11 Jul 2016)

El oro y sobre todo la plata acaban de empezar la noche con el trempe!!
la plata un 0,95% up por 20,40 pavos! 
Y los generalistas empiezan a hablar bien de la platita....!!

Por qué la plata es un refugio mayor que el oro tras el 'Brexit' - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Hace escasos minutos, los MPs estaban tirando para arriba con una fuerza inusitada: el Oro a $1373,25 y la Plata a $20,550...

# Jeenyus: Sigo pensando que durante este Verano el gran "tortazo" se lo van a llevar las Bolsas y, por el contrario, los MPs van a seguir subiendo... Más tarde, es posible que todo se "calmará" y se girará de cara a las elecciones presidenciales americanas, pero desde luego yo estaría ahora mismo fuera de todo lo que "oliera" a Renta Variable...

Jeenyus, sólo tienes que preguntarte una sola cosa: viendo ahora cómo están los principales índices en relación a los estadounidenses, ¿adónde se pueden ir con una simple corrección del 15% en el S&P 500?

Por otro lado, no es menos cierto que NO me gusta esta gran subida que presentan los MPs y preferiría que fuese más pausada. Lo digo porque deja entrever que las "manos fuertes" están esperando algo GORDO y se trata de un movimiento que revela MIEDO, así que no creo que tardemos mucho en saber de qué se trata.

Y tú lo has dicho: hay distribución en los índices bursátiles... Otra cosa es que se "perciba", pero pienso que es así y las subidas en los índices americanos NO se justifica de ninguna de las maneras... algo que venimos comentando por aquí por activa y por pasiva.

# Xpiro: Me hacen "gracia" los massmierda... Ahora "descubren" el potencial de la Plata cuando hace escasos meses era poco menos que una "caca"... Y resulta, aunque no lo reconozcan abiertamente, que la "CACA" está en otros activos mucho más cercanos al mundo económico-financiero, ya sean Acciones, Bonos, Derivados, etc., etc.

De todas formas, TRANQUILIDAD y todavía queda mucho margen hasta que se alcancen unos determinados "precios objetivos". Y ya que comento éstos, decir que el Sábado pasado Bill Murphy, Presidente de GATA (Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee), daba una previsión casi "calcada" a la que yo dí hace unos días. Concretamente, pronosticaba $50 seguidos por $100... ¿+?

Saludos.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 01:53 ----------

¡Joder! ¡Joder! El Bono japonés a 30 años (Vto. 20 Junio 1946) cotizando a 0,094... Retorno a 1 año: -93,5%... ¡casi NÁ!

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Sin cambio en el sistema productivo, no hay futuro para las pensiones

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Sin cambio en el sistema productivo, no hay futuro para las pensiones
> 
> Saludos.



Madre mia como acaba el articulo:

_Desgraciadamente cada vez sobra más gente del sistema, y tal vez, a alguien se le encienda una luz y piense en que es hora de reducir la esperanza de vida de forma drástica_

Al menos no dice como hacerlo o


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: El artículo que he enlazado es muy bueno y no dice nada más que la verdad... Respecto a tu comentario, amigo mío, piensa un poco: ¿No lo están haciendo ya?

Mira, los recortes se han "cargado" a muchos miles de personas, pero claro esa REALIDAD es ignorada por los "vende humos" de rigor... porque todo va de "puta madre", ¿No? O eso parecían decir ayer el puto Bobama junto al payaso del Rajao.

Te dejo un "simple" ejemplo de por dónde parecen ir los "tiros": Más de 100.000 dependientes fallecidos desde 2012 esperando una ayuda reconocida por el Estado.

A eso añade también las muertes producidas a raíz de los recortes en la Sanidad, también por las deficiencias ocasionadas por las bajas rentas, suicidios provocados como consecuencia de esos mismos recortes, etc., etc.

Y ya lo más clamoroso y clarificante es el aumento en la edad de Jubilación y que conlleva una esperanza de vida menor, aparte de ahorrar un "pastizal" en Pensiones...

NO, no hace falta ser "mal pensado"... Simplemente, NO ser tan IMBÉCIL como para no ver lo que es EVIDENTE...

Saludos.


----------



## fff (11 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Madre mia como acaba el articulo:
> 
> _Desgraciadamente cada vez sobra más gente del sistema, y tal vez, a alguien se le encienda una luz y piense en que es hora de reducir la esperanza de vida de forma drástica_
> 
> Al menos no dice como hacerlo o



Privatizando la sanidad y haciendola menos pública.
Poniendo dificultades a las pequeñas empresas para qeu no prosperen.
Mejorando tratados TTIP porque así podremos consumir "comida" dudosa.
Recortando salarios y reduciendo poder adquisitivo porque estamos en crisis.
Perpetuando a gobiernos porque no hay alternativas...
Endeudando la generación de nuestros hijos...
Y sobretodo mucha televisión... no sea que nos pongamos a pensar por cuenta propia


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, JohnGalt: El artículo que he enlazado es muy bueno y no dice nada más que la verdad... Respecto a tu comentario, amigo mío, piensa un poco: ¿No lo están haciendo ya?
> 
> Mira, los recortes se han "cargado" a muchos miles de personas, pero claro esa REALIDAD es ignorada por los "vende humos" de rigor... porque todo va de "puta madre", ¿No? O eso parecían decir ayer el puto Bobama junto al payaso del Rajao.
> 
> ...



Angelito = ironia :ouch: Ya se que no llego al nivel de La Conjura de los necios

El goteo con medios tradicionales o como efectos "colaterales" de determinadas politicas o sistemas insostenibles y auto-fagocitantes, tiene una desventaja: no alcanza la velocidad requerida. Lo que comentas de Spain, puedes no verlo en Sweden, done la esperanza de vida ha ido subiendo sistematicamente en los ultimos 10 anyos, asi como en otros paises... asi que, a nivel global, unos compensan a otros... Es posible que en el balance neto, ganen los paises cuya tasa de vida decrece, pero aun asi, son numeros que a priori no tienen un impacto radical, que es lo que el ultimo parrafo del articulo pretendia dar.

Para alcanzar a nivel global (o incluso regional) otra velocidad, hay que aplicar tecnicas mas directas, que aunque pueden parecer sutiles en su aplicacion, no podrian ser ocultadas. Llegara ese momento? Ni puta idea, de ser el caso, poco podriamos hacer (salvo que estuvieras entre los elegidos).

En el interin, hay muuuuchos metodos de bajo impacto en cuanto a numero, pero eficaces. Un simple ejemplo: el fentanilo y los estragos que causa en USA.... De lo que el hombre es capaz...

Casualmente, hoy 11 de Julio, se celebra EL DIA DE LA POBLACION MUNDIAL, y somos en el mundo alrededor de 7,400 millones de personas (o almas, o seres, a saber).

Tened un buen dia


----------



## Pedernal (11 Jul 2016)

Hola, lo que me choca del artículo que enlazo es que me da la impresión de que están trabajando para que la gente pida subida de impuestos, recorte de sueldos y pensiones, etc...
Como siempre, las soluciones pasan por sacudirle a la clase trabajadora. 

Y cuando se acabe la

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Jul 2016)

La sanidad pública la han petado llenandola con millones de extranjeros y así las listas de espera suben y suben para que la gente se vaya a la privada si no quiere morirse esperando. Con las pensiones lo mismo les dan pensión a todos los sudamericanos mayores de 65 años para hacerla insostenible y vaciar el fondo así podran entrar los fondos privados. Estrategia premeditada del PP que no dice lo que hace porqué no le volvería a votar el jubileta medio.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> La sanidad pública la han petado llenandola con millones de extranjeros y así las listas de espera suben y suben para que la gente se vaya a la privada si no quiere morirse esperando. Con las pensiones lo mismo les dan pensión a todos los sudamericanos mayores de 65 años para hacerla insostenible y vaciar el fondo así podran entrar los fondos privados. Estrategia premeditada del PP que no dice lo que hace porqué no le volvería a votar el jubileta medio.



Evolucion de extranjeros censados en Espana:

Inmigración en España - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Nanote (11 Jul 2016)

El incremento de poblacion es innegable, pero más problema veo yo en esos gestores de la sanidad publica desviando fondos hacia sus bolsillos, como los miles de parasitos ocupando cargos que les quedan grandisimos... Si un extranjero viene aqui y cotiza tiene absolutamente todo el derecho del mundo a sanidad, educacion y lo que haga falta. 
Lo que hacen falta son trabajadores, nos sobran patriotas de postin (aka Bertin Osborne)


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Jul 2016)

Muchos jubilados cuando vean peligrar su substento volveran al valor refugio.
La inmigración es la herramienta que usan las grandes empresas para no subir los salarios y precarizar el empleo. No es casual que abriesen las puertas de par en par cuando Aznar llego a la Moncloa ya que es el Partido Patronal.


----------



## kikepm (11 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> La sanidad pública la han petado llenandola con millones de extranjeros y así las listas de espera suben y suben para que la gente se vaya a la privada si no quiere morirse esperando. Con las pensiones lo mismo les dan pensión a todos los sudamericanos mayores de 65 años para hacerla insostenible y vaciar el fondo así podran entrar los fondos privados. Estrategia premeditada del PP que no dice lo que hace porqué no le volvería a votar el jubileta medio.



No seré yo quien defienda al PP de las pseudo privatizaciones, los sobrecitos y la corrupción generalizada, pero es indudable que la quiebra del sistema de sanidad público o del sistema de pensiones públicas no responde a un intento premeditado por su parte, sino a una falta de cálculo de todos los gobiernos, que siguen y promueven políticas de socialdemocracia.

Por supuesto que los recortes en el sistema de sanidad público no responden a una lógica de reducción de gasto (el despilfarro continúa como si nada en otros órdenes de gasto del estado, y nadie dice NADA sobre ellos), sino a la lógica tradicional de las políticas públicas de recortar allí donde más duele, para obtener del votante medio el compromiso de no reducir el tamaño del estado, "viendo el efecto que un mínimo recorte puede tener".

Es decir, el estado siempre recorta de aquellas partidas consideradas más necesarias para evitar recortar de todas aquellas más propensas a la corrupción y al descuido por parte de los esforzados servidores públicos.


Porque en realidad un sistema público de previsión social ni es ni puede ser tratado de acuerdo a consideraciones de una empresa privada. Si tal fuera el caso, los recortes afectarían principalmente a los usos absurdos, que son muchos, del gasto que el estado destina a construir submarinos que no flotan, rescates a autopistas de peaje sin tráfico o subvenciones a ONGs que no sirven a la sociedad (sino a sus directivos).



Las quiebras parciales que el sistema de pensiones público ha producido, son solo anticipos de lo que está por venir. Porque los costes del sistema se imputan a trabajadores en activo, mientras que los beneficios van a personas que ya no producen (lógicamente), y el desfase entre ambos no se resuelve aplastando a los productores exclusivamente.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Muchos jubilados cuando vean peligrar su substento volveran al valor refugio.
> La inmigración es la herramienta que usan las grandes empresas para no subir los salarios y precarizar el empleo. No es casual que abriesen las puertas de par en par cuando Aznar llego a la Moncloa ya que es el Partido Patronal.



Pudiera ser, pero si miras los numeros de Wikipedia que enlace mas arriba, tenemos lo siguiente:

Etapa aznaril (1996-2003): +2.121.854 de incremento en el censo de extranjeros

Etapa zapateril (2004-2010): +2.713.408 de incremento en el censo de extranjeros


Quizas se olvido de cerrar la puerta al salir...

Edito:

E interesante este antiguo informe que he encontrado... a veces es bueno mirar las "antiguas prospecciones" y comparar tanto su fundamento de origen como lo que realmente sucedio luego:

http://www.rebelion.org/docs/12871.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... JohnGalt, ya sabes que ha sido una "reflexión" que he lanzado al aire... Y la he hecho recordando una reciente conversación con un tipo bastante más joven que yo y que se encogía de hombros, aparte de mirarme cómo si le dijera algo "extraño, cuando le afeaba su conducta de aceptación de que "no iba a cobrar pensión"... El comentario y la reflexión que he hecho van dirigidos a todo ese "rebaño" y NO a aquellos que intentan "pensar", mejor o peor, pero "pensar"...

JohnGalt, ya sé que eres un hombre culto, luchador y comprometido... Y te alabo la cita a la "Conspiración de los necios"... Ese es uno de los libros que debieran leerse en nuestro paso por este ¿"Valle de lágrimas"?

Un abrazo, amigo.

Y os dejo un buen artículo de D. Roberto Centeno... Imagino que conoceréis la polémica que hay suscitada entre varios economistas de nuestro país en relación al tema abordado en el artículo.

- RÃ©plica a Rallo y Lacalle sobre la fiabilidad del PIB. Blogs de El Disparate EconÃ³mico

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (11 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... JohnGalt, ya sabes que ha sido una "reflexión" que he lanzado al aire... Y la he hecho recordando una reciente conversación con un tipo bastante más joven que yo y que se encogía de hombros, aparte de mirarme cómo si le dijera algo "extraño, cuando le afeaba su conducta de aceptación de que "no iba a cobrar pensión"... El comentario y la reflexión que he hecho van dirigidos a todo ese "rebaño" y NO a aquellos que intentan "pensar", mejor o peor, pero "pensar"...
> 
> JohnGalt, ya sé que eres un hombre culto, luchador y comprometido... Y te alabo la cita a la "Conspiración de los necios"... Ese es uno de los libros que debieran leerse en nuestro paso por este ¿"Valle de lágrimas"?
> 
> ...




Hola, yo aún soy joven aunque me va llegando el turno... Y lo que comentas sobre la gente joven, que tienen asumido que no cobrarán las pensiones, por lo que yo veo a mi alrededor, es cierto, salvo excepciones. Pero además, lo que yo veo es una aceptación con resignación de todas las decisiones que vienen de la clase política, sin rechistar. Mentalidad de esclavo total y con el convencimiento de que es imposible hacer nada. Incluso aceptando que no pueden influir en las decisiones políticas, tampoco se plantean hacer nada a nivel individual. Gente que si la marea les lleva contra las rocas no intentarán si quiera salvarse.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2016)

Muy interesante reflexión pedernal. Interesante y entristecedor.
La gente (me incluyo, en la parte que me toca) se mueve por impulsos con un recorrido cada vez más corto. No entienden de futuros y menos de eternidades. Es decir, no entienden de construir (que toma tiempo) sino de consumir (que no toma tiempo). Ésta no es una crisis financiera (eso no es más que una manifestación como la fiebre cuando hay una infección). Ésta es una crisis de la conciencia. Esa cosa que erre que erre el sistema trata de aniquilar pero que todos sabemos que tarde o temprano volverá a surgir. Esperemos que no demasiado tarde.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Pudiera ser, pero si miras los numeros de Wikipedia que enlace mas arriba, tenemos lo siguiente:
> 
> Etapa aznaril (1996-2003): +2.121.854 de incremento en el censo de extranjeros
> Etapa zapateril (2004-2010): +2.713.408 de incremento en el censo de extranjeros
> ...



Pero te olvidas que Rajoy tambien es del PP y es el que más extranjeros ha nacionalizado de Europa además de los millones que han entrado. Suma todos los inmigrantes que han entrado con gobiernos del PSOE y del PP y estos últimos ganan por goleada.


----------



## JohnGalt (11 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Muy interesante reflexión pedernal. Interesante y entristecedor.
> La gente (me incluyo, en la parte que me toca) se mueve por impulsos con un recorrido cada vez más corto. No entienden de futuros y menos de eternidades. Es decir, no entienden de construir (que toma tiempo) sino de consumir (que no toma tiempo). Ésta no es una crisis financiera (eso no es más que una manifestación como la fiebre cuando hay una infección). Ésta es una crisis de la conciencia. Esa cosa que erre que erre el sistema trata de aniquilar pero que todos sabemos que tarde o temprano volverá a surgir. Esperemos que no demasiado tarde.



Absolutamente, una crisis de conciencia. De valores? No estoy seguro... puede alguien perder unos valores que no ha tenido? (Generalizo, con lo malo que tiene eso, a gran parte de la juventud). Bernard Lietaer, en una de sus metaforas, hablaba de la influencia de la tecnologia, pero orientado al sistema financiero y monetario y por supuesto de control de las personas... Pero, ha tenido y esta teniendo una influencia mucho mayor en nuestra juventud, por nuestra aquiescencia por supuesto: hemos usado la tecnologia para facilitar nuestra tarea como padres (hablo en primera persona pero que nadie se sienta aludido, por favor)... el nene jugando con la consola no me joroba, la nena "facebookeando" y asi no tengo que dedicarle tiempo, etc... Y por supuesto, les ha inducido al a cultura del "cortoplacismo" que comenta frish: todo es inmediato, me satisfazgo de manera inmediata, lo que me cuesta un poco no me interesa...

Sinceramente, o los que estamos ahora aqui (escribiendo y leyendo) y mas gente como nosotros no tiramos de ellos para impulsar un cambio, quizas, cuando despierten, sea tarde... A veces me pregunto, como van a despertar algunos de su letargo si realmente nunca estuvieron despiertos?

.... Cada dia me cuadra mas el final de la Rebelion del Atlas ... el lugar? NPI

---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 15:53 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Pero te olvidas que Rajoy tambien es del PP y es el que más extranjeros ha nacionalizado de Europa además de los millones que han entrado. Suma todos los inmigrantes que han entrado con gobiernos del PSOE y del PP y estos últimos ganan por goleada.



No, ni me olvido ni me dejo de olvidar, por eso adjunte el documento que recomiendo leer. Hace anyos que creci y no creo en sectarismos y en poner etiquetas... poli bueno y poli malo... Es malo nacionalizar? Es bueno? 

Mi vida ha discurrido en muchos paises por voluntad propia, y eso me ha hecho ver los toros desde la distancia y entender el mundo a mi manera, posiblemente equivocada pero es mi manera, siempre desde la tolerancia.

Indistintamente quien nacionaliza a inmigrantes o quien no, te voy a dar un ejemplo bien sencillo de lo que yo vi en el 2003 cuando en verano regresaba a Spain de vacaciones. Me fui en el 2001 viendo algun BMW y Mercedes, pero en 2003 empece a notar la cantidad de "coches de lujo" que habia por las calles de Barcelona... Joder, veia Porsches, veia 4x4, etc... Y quien los conducia???? Tambien hablaba con amigos (despues de muchos anyos fuera los perdi) y conocidos, y de como eran los reyes del mambo: sus 3000 euracos en la construccion, sus viajes al extranjero, su nueva casa con su hipoteca a 30 anyos (nunca me he hipotecado, pago con lo que tengo) su empleada para que su mujer no se rompiera las unyas... los putos reyes del mambo!!! Y yo currando fuera como un g... pensaba!...Luego veia en el campo a todos los inmigarnets trabajando, y como algunos agricultores se quejaban de que algunos espanyoles les habian dejado tirados... claro, como se iban a agachar!

En el 2004 me di cuenta de la burbuja que se estaba gestando y de como en unos anyos, estos "benditos inmigrantes" iban a convertirse en "sanguijuelas que se comen mi trabajo".... y como las hipotecas iban a ser anclas, y la sombra del ciego del Lazarillo de Tormes se iba acercando a algunas (muchas!) familias... y asi fue... 

Asi que si el PP, el PSOE o la madre que los pario trajo inmigrantes, los nacionalizo, o les hizo el paseillo.... fue con el APLAUSO de LA GRAN MAYORIA de los "risuenyos vividores"... asi que, los ciudadanos, son absolutamente parte de esto. Ni PP, ni PSOE, ni leches... NOSOTROS !

A estas Alturas de la vida y con la que esta cayendo, venir con la cantinela del PP y del PSOE... significa que lo peor aun esta por venir... como se frotan las manos algunos con esta sociedad anestesiada que todavia compra cromos de Buenos y malos... 

Tenia que escribirlo...


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Jul 2016)

Lo que desde luego es algo cortoplacista, es querer seguir parcheando el Sistema Público de Pensiones de Reparto.

Lo largoplacista sería privatizarlo de una vez y que cada uno ahorre un patrimonio para el día de su jubilación (Sistema Privado de Pensiones de Capitalización). 

Y además, acompañar ese Sistema de Capitalización con un Mecanismo Estatal de Pensiones No Contributivas pagadas con impuestos, con el fin de *complementar* al Sistema de Capitalización para aquellos a los que con su pensión privada no les llegue una pensión lo suficientemente cuantiosa como para vivir bien, bien sea porque su fondo de pensiones o sus inversiones quebraron o bien porque simplemente no pudieron ahorrar lo suficiente para su jubilación.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 18:50 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, JohnGalt: El artículo que he enlazado es muy bueno y no dice nada más que la verdad... Respecto a tu comentario, amigo mío, piensa un poco: ¿No lo están haciendo ya?
> 
> Mira, los recortes se han "cargado" a muchos miles de personas, pero claro esa REALIDAD es ignorada por los "vende humos" de rigor... porque todo va de "puta madre", ¿No? O eso parecían decir ayer el puto Bobama junto al payaso del Rajao.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que pienso, es que todas esas triquiñuelas como la Ley de Dependencia que hizo Zapatero, son triquiñuelas de la ideología socialdemócrata para mantener dependiente del estado a la mayor parte de la población.
 
¿Que ocurre, que antes de 2006 (cuando se puso en marcha la ley), ¿TODA la gente que necesitaba cuidados se moría sí o sí?

¿O en vez de "cuidarlos" el estado eran sus FAMILIAS las que se ocupaban de llevar a sus familiares dependientes a sitios especializados para su cuidado?

Con esto, no quiero que piensen que soy un desalmado. Simplemente, ¿no sería mejor que en estos casos el estado solo se ocupáse de COMPLEMENTAR a aquellas familias que no tienen recursos económicos para encargarse de los cuidados de sus familiares dependientes?

Es decir, en vez de: _"sí o sí, te lo puedas permitir o no, el estado proveerá"_.

Porque no mejor: _"Si te lo puedes permitir hazlo tú, si no, el estado proveerá"_.

Porque tengo la "sensación" de que estamos subvencionando a familias relativamente pudientes que podrían sufragar perfectamente los gastos derivados de tener un familiar en situación de dependencia.

Es decir, como siempre en el totalitarismo socialdemócrata que vivimos, cobertura universal, en vez de asistencial :abajo:

---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 18:51 ----------




kikepm dijo:


> No seré yo quien defienda al PP de las pseudo privatizaciones, los sobrecitos y la corrupción generalizada, pero es indudable que la quiebra del sistema de sanidad público o del sistema de pensiones públicas no responde a un intento premeditado por su parte, sino a una falta de cálculo de todos los gobiernos, que siguen y promueven políticas de socialdemocracia.
> 
> Por supuesto que los recortes en el sistema de sanidad público no responden a una lógica de reducción de gasto (el despilfarro continúa como si nada en otros órdenes de gasto del estado, y nadie dice NADA sobre ellos), sino a la lógica tradicional de las políticas públicas de recortar allí donde más duele, para obtener del votante medio el compromiso de no reducir el tamaño del estado, "viendo el efecto que un mínimo recorte puede tener".
> 
> ...



Los suscribo todo :Aplauso:


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> .../...
> 
> para aquellos a los que con su pensión privada no les llegue una pensión lo suficientemente cuantiosa como para vivir bien, bien sea porque su fondo de pensiones o sus inversiones quebraron o bien porque simplemente no pudieron ahorrar lo suficiente para su jubilación.



Entiendo pero es que a estas alturas de la novela, esos a los que te refieres son legión y más que serán. Es muy probable que hagas parte de ellos y sino tú, tus hijos o sobrinos, por seguro.

El problema es anterior. Lo que propones tendría sentido en un sistema en el que la detención de los medios de producción no estuviese sobrevalorada con respecto al factor trabajo que lo sustenta. No es el caso, ni lo ha sido.

La descripción liberal (en el mal sentido del término) de un mundo en el que todos tienen la posibilidad de hacerse su hueco digno si trabajan y ahorran, es pura quimera. ¿Por qué? Pues porque siempre habrá un hijo de puta que se aprovechará de su situación privilegiada de detentar el medio de producción. De ahí que el Estado regulador y protector tiene sentido y mucho.

El problema es que como el Estado lo conforman los que detentan los medios de producción, aunque de por medio haya ese circo llamado elecciones democráticas, pues estamos ante el típico, clásico y de sobra conocido caso de:

Pescadilla que se muerde la cola.


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Entiendo pero es que a estas alturas de la novela, esos a los que te refieres son legión y más que serán. Es muy probable que hagas parte de ellos y sino tú, tus hijos o sobrinos, por seguro.
> 
> El problema es anterior. Lo que propones tendría sentido en un sistema en el que la detención de los medios de producción no estuviese sobrevalorada con respecto al factor trabajo que lo sustenta. No es el caso, ni lo ha sido.
> 
> ...



No he hecho las cuentas, no por ganas, sino por tiempo. Pero asi a bote pronto, el salario bruto anual MODAL en España es de 15.000€. La cotización a la SS tanto de la empresa como del trabajador tirando a la baja es del 30% lo que viene a ser 4.500 € anuales/375 € mensuales. Capitalizando esos 4.500 € anuales a un 4% al año de media (menos que la rentabilidad media anual de los últimos 40 años de cualquier bolsa occidental) desde los 25 años hasta los 65 años en que uno se jubile, da como resultado de que se terminaría con más de 440.000 € de patrimonio amasado, que siguiendo inviertiéndolo al 4% da una pensión mensual de 1.500 €.

¿Estamos hablando de quien detenta la propiedad de los medios de producción?¿del capital?

Pues en el capitalismo, son los propios trabajadores los que detentan la propiedad de los medios de producción... SI SE LES DEJA AHORRAR para poder adquirir tales medios de producción, precisamente del ahorro derivado de su jubilación.

Y ya, ni hablo que lo que bueno que es el aumento del ahorro a nivel macroeconómico. 

Les supongo a ustedes cierta conocimientos en economía, asi que no tengo ni que decirles que, el capital entendido como el conjunto de los BIENES DE CAPITAL o medios de producción y dada una tecnología vienen EXCLUSIVAMENTE del AHoRRO. Sin ahorro no hay vienes de capital.

Tengo por ahí unos cuantos modelos econométricos. Uno de ellos, precisamente describe que si se pasara en España de un sistema de reparto como el actual a uno mixto (ya ni siquiera de capitalización), en unas décadas aumentaría el STOCK DE CAPITAL un 34%...

... ¿se quejan ustedes de que no hay industria en este país? Ahí tienen la principal cuasa del porqué; LA FALTA DE AHORRO.

Deberían repasar algunos de ustedes el MODELO DE SOLOW o el significado del TRIÁNGULO HAYEKIANO.

(Sin acritud y desde el respeto  )


----------



## guidob10 (11 Jul 2016)

Y el valor refugio cual es? el oro? si es otra commodity mas, la diferencia es que tiene poca utilidad frente a otras materias primas. Los  billetes de dolares se devaluan año a año, quizas la idea de diversificar para mantener "algo" de lo ahorrado es la mejor opcion..


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# 8cilindros: En cierta ocasión, ya le comenté que Vd. NO tenía "nivel" para debatir conmigo y lo mantengo. Prefiero decirlo así y evitar entrar en una polémica agría y que me "ensuciaría" el hilo. En cualquier caso, Vd. ya está quedando en EVIDENCIA aquí y conste que NO leo lo que escribe más que por "encima"... NO tiene ningún interés para mí. ¡Lo siento!

Y, en general, suscribo la casi totalidad de los comentarios formulados por Pedernal, JohnGalt (¡cuanta razón tienes!), HUMANO DE PLATA (con alguna excepción...), frisch... y también de kikepm, a pesar de que éste sabe que hay aspectos en los que no nos pondríamos de acuerdo, pero me encanta quien sabe exponer posicionamientos liberales con la elegancia con la que él lo hace. Algún que otro "liberal" de estar por casa, debería aprender de un AUTÉNTICO Liberal.

# guidob10: El Oro NO es una commoditie al "uso". Le recuerdo a Vd. que el Oro goza de la calificación TIER1 = activo de riesgo cero. Por tanto... Y bienvenido al hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Pues en el capitalismo, son los propios trabajadores los que detentan la propiedad de los medios de producción... SI SE LES DEJA AHORRAR para poder adquirir tales medios de producción, precisamente del ahorro derivado de su jubilación.
> 
> ...



Bueno, es que, de verdad, creo que das en el clavo del asunto (que es el ahorro) pero no das en el clavo del asunto ya que el sistema no quiere que ahorres (métetelo en la cabeza de una vez), el sistema quiere que gastes.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

# frisch: En el supuesto de que se pueda "ahorrar"... Y los que puedan hacerlo qué "alternativas" tienen... El Ahorro "conservador" está totalmente CERCENADO y sé de lo que hablo... y tú también.

¿O es que uno se convierte en "metalero" por qué sí? A esa "condición" se llega por muchas causas, pero una de ellas y no menos importante, aunque NO sea mi caso, es que los MPs pueden constituir una preservación de parte del Patrimonio.

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (11 Jul 2016)

# guidob10 La diversificación es una medida más que razonable para tener al máximo las espaldas cubiertas. Eso de no conviene tener guardados los huevos en una única cesta.


Os felicito en general por las buenas y a veces sesudas aportaciones socioeconómicas y filosóficas, dispares pero interesantes. Impagables también las apariciones racionales y sus aseveraciones lapidarias a las que no ve va a quedar más remedio que reconocer en el futuro que “me gustan” por lo ocurrentes.
:rolleye:

En lo de los *emigrantes-extranjeros*, a pesar de la mitología facilona y muy imperante en otros diversos apartados de este foro, y hay diversos estudios (de ilustres universidades extranjeras y aquí, por ejemplo, el de La Caixa) que sostienen cómo la balanza gasto público / aporte al PIB, es claramente favorable a la creación de riqueza. Y delatan cómo la contribución de la población inmigrante al sistema de protección social ha venido siendo más que satisfactorio.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Y dejo esto...
> - Los estados de EEUU, bajo la 'epidemia independentista' tras el Brexit



El Brexit y la coincidencia del 180 aniversario de la independencia de Texas, cuando dejó de ser territorio mejicano. Al respecto adjunto una curiosa noticia que relaciona la presunta maniobra tejana de independencia a… ¡al oro!
Nada menos que 1.000 millones de dólares en oro tendría en la hucha como arranque para un futuro respaldo monetario.

Texas allana el camino para su independencia | La Gaceta

Y mientras el oro se toma un pequeño respiro sigue firme la plata apuntando maneras una vez superados los 20$... os dejo otro artículo que le pone cifra al *roto bancario europeo *y en el que se incluye a nuestra querida España aunque algunos proclamen que este país ha hecho bien sus deberes bancarios en base a socializar deudas privadas (¡Eso sí que supone un señor tajo a las arcas públicas!), fusionar entidades y reducir gastos de funcionamiento. 

¡Luego… no nos llega para pagar pensiones, y tenemos que "inventar la pólvora" para hacerlas viables... con privatizaciones ¡Joder, joder...! unas cuantas cabezas cortadas de parásitos en nuestra vasta administración ayudaban a aclarar mucho el panorama. Eso y otro sistema productivo que nos sacara de nuestro secular retraso y la baja productividad asociada en gran parte a un sistema injusto de reparto de los beneficios. Aunque siempre se puede insistir en seguir devaluando el valor del trabajo y los salarios.

Bancos europeos: Europa está muy enferma y sus bancos necesitan 150.000 millones, según DT Bank. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Jul 2016)

The Chartology of a Generational Precious Metals Miner Move | Rambus Chartology | Safehaven.com

Gráficos a tener en cuenta. Actualizado este fin de semana. Muy bien explicado con ratios, varias medias que cortan al alza, patrones que se repiten etc.

Saludos


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, es que, de verdad, creo que das en el clavo del asunto (que es el ahorro) pero no das en el clavo del asunto ya que el sistema no quiere que ahorres (métetelo en la cabeza de una vez), el sistema quiere que gastes.



Ehmmm... 

... Frisch, es lo que llevo diciendo desde mi primer comentario en este hilo.

Somos esclavos. No como en otros periodos de la historia, está claro, pero sí que somos esclavos.

Un esclavo es aquel que en contra de su voluntad da el 100% del fruto de su trabajo a cambio de sustento alimenticio y techo para si cacaso mantenerse con vida. 

¿Como se llama entonces aquel ciudadano que da, por lo menos, el 60% del fruto de su trabajo en contra de su voluntad?

Pues eso.

---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 20:45 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # 8cilindros: En cierta ocasión, ya le comenté que Vd. NO tenía "nivel" para debatir conmigo y lo mantengo. Prefiero decirlo así y evitar entrar en una polémica agría y que me "ensuciaría" el hilo. En cualquier caso, Vd. ya está quedando en EVIDENCIA aquí y conste que NO leo lo que escribe más que por "encima"... NO tiene ningún interés para mí. ¡Lo siento!



Jajaja

Nada, no se preocupe Fernando, si yo de usted también paso como de la mierda, hombre! jeje

¿No se creería que yo comento en este hilo por esperar sus contestaciones no?

Yo comento en este hilo por expresar mi opinión y si alguno de sus habituales quiere compartir su opinión conmigo, adelante. Con "habituales" me refiero a todos menos usted, claro 

Jajaja, que humilde y campechano es usted Fernando :XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

¡Equilicuá! Yo no debato con la MIERDA...)

---------- Post added 11-jul-2016 at 21:15 ----------

Edito: Y vamos por "faena"... Hoy los mercados americanos han marcado máximos históricos, tanto en el Dow Jones como en el S&P 500... ¿Ello ha impactado en los MPs? NO... el Oro está bajando un poco y la Plata sube. Sigo pensando que la fortaleza en los MPs es bastante SERIA, al menos de momento...

Por cierto, deciros que hoy he leído que, en nuestro país, las defunciones superaron a los nacimientos en 2015... Hay que remontarse a 1941 para encontrarnos con un dato semejante.

Y dejo esto que "cuadra" más con el hilo...

Gold market reaching an extreme tipping point | Resource Investor

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (11 Jul 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> .../...
> 
> ¿Como se llama entonces aquel ciudadano que da, por lo menos, el 60% del fruto de su trabajo en contra de su voluntad?
> .../...
> ...


----------



## Pedernal (11 Jul 2016)

Hola 8cilindros, yo no soy liberal ni neoliberal ni nada parecido pero sin embargo si opino que todo en esta vida necesita un esfuerzo para ser conseguido. Nada es gratis y caraduras los hay en todos lados. Sin embargo sí soy partidario de pagar impuestos para tener servicios sociales y pensiones públicas. Por experiencia en la vida todos sabemos que cualquiera puede caer enfermo o tener un accidente. En países como los EEUU un tratamiento o una operación te puede arruinar económicamente. 
Los ciudadanos somos culpables de mantener en el gobierno a políticos corruptos sin despeinarnos. Y eso pasa factura. En españa por ejemplo, tenemos un presidente de Comunidad Autónoma que se iba de vacaciones con uno de los mayores narcos de Europa y sin embargo ahí sigue, sin despeinarse.
Os imagináis al presidente de Méjico de vacaciones con el chapo Guzmán, las críticas de país bananero que habríamos realizado... En España sin problemas... Tenemos un problema y gordo. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pedernal: Algunos que gustan de la "etiqueta" de Liberal deberían probar a vivir en los EE.UU. Si lo hacen sin un puto duro, pues las posibilidades de sobrevivir pasarán por encontrar un empleo de fregaplatos por horas y poco más, por tanto adecuado al "talento" que presuponen tener... Entonces es cuando se les quita la "tontería" y recuerdan lo bien que se vive en España... en "comparación", está claro. Y luego no se te "ocurra" ponerte malo sin tener un Seguro médico (que es caro)... Por ejemplo, un análisis de sangre cuesta unos $700...

Y dejo otro interesante artículo... aunque no tenga nada que ver, a veces extrapolo algunas cosas y estoy viendo unos "indicios" que me recuerdan mucho los años previos a la I WW y es algo que ya he comentado en el pasado.

- Investigación Chilcot: La evidencia del colapso del imperio Americano | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (11 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> 8cilindros dijo:
> 
> 
> > .../...
> ...



Básicamente:

-Un estado que tenga un límite constitucional a los ingresos (impuestos) el 10% del PIB

-Un sistema económico sin Bancos Centrales y con Patrón Oro


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Jul 2016)

Os voy a decir una cosa que si estubieseis en vuestro sano juicio os pondría furiosos. 
El club bilderberg en la reunión de este año han decidido que todos paguemos con el movil. Es decir la abolición en unos años del dinero en efectivo. Eso supone perder una de las libertades mas elementales el secreto de compra. Por que quien me dice a mi que si compro por internet por ejemplo ^MI LUCHA^ del Adolf por simple curiosidad pasare a 57 registros pero si voy a una libreria y lo compro con un billete flamante pues no dejo rastro y tengo esa libertad de pensamiento, pero si en cambio me obligan a dejar un rastro que puede malinterpretarse por la policia política en un gobierno de a saber quien, pues ya no lo compraría, es decir me autocensuraría para evitar posibles represalias por el color politico de turno se izquierda o derecha. Yo lo veo muy peligroso y como yo mucha gente que tendremos que defender con uñas y dientes esta libertad y usar plata para las compras diarias y oro para cosas mas caras. Podria vertebrarse con algún organismo banco o asociaciones incluso productores llegado el caso y resistir a la tiranía.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Os voy a decir una cosa que si estubieseis en vuestro sano juicio os pondría furiosos.
> El club bilderberg en la reunión de este año han decidido que todos paguemos con el movil. Es decir la abolición en unos años del dinero en efectivo. Eso supone perder una de las libertades mas elementales el secreto de compra. Por que quien me dice a mi que si compro por internet por ejemplo ^MI LUCHA^ del Adolf por simple curiosidad pasare a 57 registros pero si voy a una libreria y lo compro con un billete flamante pues no dejo rastro y tengo esa libertad de pensamiento, pero si en cambio me obligan a dejar un rastro que puede malinterpretarse por la policia política en un gobierno de a saber quien, pues ya no lo compraría, es decir me autocensuraría para evitar posibles represalias por el color politico de turno se izquierda o derecha. Yo lo veo muy peligroso y como yo mucha gente que tendremos que defender con uñas y dientes esta libertad y usar plata para las compras diarias y oro para cosas mas caras. Podria vertebrarse con algún organismo banco o asociaciones incluso productores llegado el caso y resistir a la tiranía.



Recuerdo en uno de los capitulos de "El futuro del dinero" de Lietaer, un escenario hipotetico de futuro: chip (creo recordar, aunque no estoy seguro si era tarjeta o movil) en nuestro cuerpo con toda la informacion relativa a nosotros, incluida, como no, estados financieros. El ejemplo era ir a un centro comercial, el cual estaba sectorizado (en su puro concepto, con puertas) en diferentes niveles. El criterio de agrupacion de estos niveles era el "lujo": marcas asequibles para todos los publicos en un lugar, medio nivel en otra ala, lujo en otra planta, etc... Su ejemplo era acojonantemente visual: un tipo caminando hacia la zona de lujo, llega a la puerta, y esta no se abre... su "salud" financiera no llegaba al minimo para dejarle accede a esa zona... 

Mas alla de que esto hoy en dia puede verse en algunos lugares exclusivos con el famoso "reservado el derecho de admission", es una parabola del control absoluto que pueden llegar a tener usando la tecnologia... 

Una nueva forma de esclavitud.


----------



## Xpiro (12 Jul 2016)

Qué alegrías nos empieza a dar nuestra bella durmiente: la platita!! :rolleye: 
*$20.50*

https://srsroccoreport.com/condition-red-important-silver-threshold-line-broken-what-next/


----------



## pamarvilla (12 Jul 2016)

Buenas. 

"El oro está de vuelta". Con estas palabras la gestora de fondos Incrementum, con base en Liechtenstein, titula un informe dedicado el auge del metal precioso. 

El informe reconoce el tirón de la plata que se ha revalorizado nada menos que un 20% a la sombra del Brexit.

Algo que recoge El País.
El oro gana atractivo por la incertidumbre del


----------



## Morsa (12 Jul 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> "El oro está de vuelta". Con estas palabras la gestora de fondos Incrementum, con base en Liechtenstein, titula un informe dedicado el auge del metal precioso.
> 
> ...



Estos tios del pais ni se enteran ni se enteraran. El oro no llegara a los precios de antes de la crisis? A que crisis se refieren? A la de 2012? O la de 2013? 

El oro precisamente sube por la(s) crisis y desde 2008, con todos los triles del mundo, la fed a tope, ya sabeis hasta donde llego.

Luego con todos los QEs,maquillaje, etc.. pasa algo como el brexit, sumado a los raquiticos datos de crecimiento y vuelve a tirar...

Pero tranquilos que no superara las cifras anteriorores. Se lo digo yo, que me dieron el tema esta mañana en redaccion y con lo que he buscado en google y he malinterpretado, ya soy un experto. :sic:


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Jul 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> "El oro está de vuelta". Con estas palabras la gestora de fondos Incrementum, con base en Liechtenstein, titula un informe dedicado el auge del metal precioso.
> 
> ...



Ha subido ya un 28% este año que siga así.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Jul 2016)

Xpiro dijo:


> Qué alegrías nos empieza a dar nuestra bella durmiente: la platita!! :rolleye:
> *$20.50*
> 
> https://srsroccoreport.com/condition-red-important-silver-threshold-line-broken-what-next/



Análisis del Cot por Trader Dan... 
Trader Dan Blog | Silver COT update | Talkmarkets


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...acebook-quiere-que-usted-este-peor-informado-

- Lagarde: Trump y el 'Brexit' son peligrosos para la economía global - RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Jul 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Básicamente:
> 
> -Un estado que tenga un límite constitucional a los ingresos (impuestos) el 10% del PIB
> 
> -Un sistema económico sin Bancos Centrales y con Patrón Oro



¿Cree usted en la bondad del ser humano?

Si cree en ello, su propuesta tiene sentido.

Si no cree usted en la bondad del ser humano, lo más probable es que las miriadas de inclementes seres humanos se la jueguen en cuanto se vaya usted a echar la siesta. Despertará y estará rodeado del vacío. Se lo habrán llevado todo.

No.

En términos de pelas tiene que haber un estamento regulador.

El problema, en mi opinión, es que hasta la fecha, todos los estamentos reguladores están copados por seres humanos inclementes.

¡Falta corazón!

Y es curioso porque todos tenemos uno ¿no?


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> ¿Cree usted en la bondad del ser humano?
> 
> Si cree en ello, su propuesta tiene sentido.
> 
> ...



Cuando uno no vive para servir no sirve para vivir.


----------



## plastic_age (12 Jul 2016)

Hola foreros:
Quiero tener un libro que avisa de una gran caída, pero sólo me deja pagar con tarjeta.
Me gustaría saber si alguien lo ha comprado o se puede obtener en pdf
La dirección es 
El libro que ha cambiado mi vida | Inversor Global España
Y para entretenerse un rato este artículo
El oro brillará más que nunca en tu cartera | Inversor Global España


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, leer a Jim Rickards siempre es interesante, pero claro tampoco haciéndole mucho caso, a fin de cuentas hoy en día es un "vendedor"... NO, no leído el libro porque apuntará a muchas de las cuestiones ya planteadas y "pronosticadas" aquí y la única diferencia estribará en que él lo "exagerará"... Insisto en que Jim Rickards vive de lo que vende.

Mucho más interesante es su pasado y su vinculación con distintos servicios de inteligencia americanos. Por ejemplo, trabajó de asesor de la Oficina del Director de Inteligencia Nacional, que supervisa a la CIA y a otras 14 agencias de inteligencia. También lo hizo para la CIA después de los atentados del 11-S.

Además, allá por el 1998, fue el principal abogado del famoso fondo de cobertura Long Term Capital Management y encargado de negociar el paquete de rescate con la FED...

Luego, tiene un libro que SÍ he leído y que es muy bueno: "Currency Wars"...

En fin, plastic_age, si el libro vale "cuatro duros" vale la pena adquirirlo y te entretendrá, pero insisto en que NO hagas mucho caso al tema de las "inversiones", a fin de cuentas NO va a descubrirte nada que no hayas leído por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Jul 2016)

Plastic Age

Me he leído el enlace que indicas y, de verdad, yo no le haría mucho caso.
Pego el último párrafo.

_“La gran caída” es el manual que me está ayudando a ganar dinero gracias a la actual guerra monetaria mundial. Yo tuve que pagar por comprarlo y es la mejor inversión que he podido hacer, pero usted puede recibirlo gratis haciendo clic aquí._

Esto, en mi opinión, es algo así como, cómo perder 45 kilos sin esfuerzo, sin cambiar de hábitos alimentarios y, todo, desde el salón de su casa.

Yo no me gastaría ni los míseros 4,55 €


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2016)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo... Precisamente, hoy me he reunido con uno de los "jefes" de la aseguradora donde van a ir a parar la mayor parte de mi cartera de Bonos y él mismo me ha sacado el tema de la enorme "burbuja" que hay ahí... Realmente, me ha parecido un tipo bastante preparado y hace honor a su apellido -es familiar de un acreditado economista-. Como curiosidad, comentaré que se ha mostrado muy interesado por conocer mi opinión sobre la futura evolución a corto del Petróleo y bastante sorprendido sobre mis "precios objetivos"...

- www.nytimes.com/2016/07/12/upshot/can-we-ignore-the-alarm-bells-the-bond-market-is-ringing.html

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (12 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> Precisamente, hoy me he reunido con uno de los "jefes" de la aseguradora donde van a ir a parar la mayor parte de mi cartera de Bonos y él mismo me ha sacado el tema de la enorme "burbuja" que hay ahí... Realmente, me ha parecido un tipo bastante preparado y hace honor a su apellido -es familiar de un acreditado economista-. Como curiosidad, comentaré que se ha mostrado muy interesado por conocer mi opinión sobre la futura evolución a corto del Petróleo y bastante sorprendido sobre mis "precios objetivos"...
> 
> 
> .



Bueno, no es por joder pero el jefe en cuestión recibe tu cartera de bonos ¿no?
¿No será un ejercicio (más) de pomada?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2016)

Ya soy "mayorcito" para DISCERNIR y más en las cuestiones personales...


----------



## plastic_age (12 Jul 2016)

_Plastic Age

Me he leído el enlace que indicas y, de verdad, yo no le haría mucho caso.
Pego el último párrafo.

“La gran caída” es el manual que me está ayudando a ganar dinero gracias a la actual guerra monetaria mundial. Yo tuve que pagar por comprarlo y es la mejor inversión que he podido hacer, pero usted puede recibirlo gratis haciendo clic aquí.

Esto, en mi opinión, es algo así como, cómo perder 45 kilos sin esfuerzo, sin cambiar de hábitos alimentarios y, todo, desde el salón de su casa.

Yo no me gastaría ni los míseros 4,55 €

_
Frish, tienes más razón que un santo, si quiero leer ya tengo este hilo/reunión de amigos con el incansable Fernando que no da tiempo a leer una cosa y te recomienda otra... yo no sé por qué no escribe un libro..... y lo regala a cuatro euros, yo pensaba que un regalo es un regalo. Que lo ponga en pdf y ya lo leeré en mi ereader.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2016 at 22:25 ----------

Quería preguntar una cosa
¿Qué pensáis del origen abiótico del petróleo, y que la teoría del origen biótico es para subir el precio?


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Jul 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, cuando me jubile igual me planteo lo de escribir un libro, ya que son muchos los amigos que me animan a hacerlo. Sin embargo, esa "asignatura" ya quedó cubierta en el pasado cuando gané un pequeño premio literario y también escribí profesionalmente, tanto en España como en algunos países extranjeros. Aunque he de matizar que sobre temáticas ajenas a las que aquí solemos comentar.

De todas formas, plastic_age, entre los comentarios y las informaciones aportadas a estos hilos se podría conformar con el tiempo hasta una "enciclopedia"... ¿No te parece?

Respecto a lo que preguntas, pues mira yo me salgo de la "norma" y creo en la teoría del origen abisal no biótico (abiótico, abisal, endógeno, inorgánico, mineral, primordial...) del Petróleo. Y la mayoría de los expertos rusos relacionados con la industria del Petróleo son partidarios de esa teoría y por "algo" será... Eso NO quita para que, quizás, se haya producido ya un Peak ahí... y sería muy extenso el explicarlo aquí y ahora.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2016 at 23:08 ----------

Edito: # plastic_age: En Titán hay cientos de veces más petróleo que en todas las reservas de la Tierra - 20minutos.es ¿Qué piensas ahora? Quizás, y sólo quizás, el "Petróleo" de Titan sea de origen "orgánico"... Ja,ja,ja...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-jul-2016 at 23:27 ----------

Edito: Y te lo AMPLIO... Cassini Explores a Methane Sea on Titan | NASA

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, plastic_age: Bueno, cuando me jubile igual me planteo lo de escribir un libro, ya que son muchos los amigos que me animan a hacerlo. Sin embargo, esa "asignatura" ya quedó cubierta en el pasado cuando gané un pequeño premio literario y también escribí profesionalmente, tanto en España como en algunos países extranjeros. Aunque he de matizar que sobre temáticas ajenas a las que aquí solemos comentar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me escapo del petroleo ni en mi tiempo libre!!! Solo un par de comentarios: la formacion de etano que se comenta en el articulo de la NASA es por el radical libre que se forma cuando la luz UV del sol active la molecula de metano, permitiendo enlazarse con otro radical libre en similares circunstancias. Hasta ahi, nada Nuevo bajo el sol. Lo que yo no tengo tan claro en descartar origen organico de este metano es en el hecho de que hasta donde yo se, la concentracino de metano en la atmosfera de Titan se mantiene constant en cerca de un 5%. Siendo el metano bastante inestable, ese "mantenimiento" tiene que deberse a una generacion de metano de algun sitio, y ahi la opcion del origen organico desde los mares de Titan podria ser algo a considerer. Se necesitara investigar mas.... pero interesante.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# JohnGalt: Ciertamente, últimamente se especula en que Titán alberga moléculas prebióticas... Supongo que hay que buscar una... ¡"explicación"! Ja,ja,ja... Quizás, algún día veamos una película del tipo "Cuando los Dinosaurios dominaban Titán"... NO, JohnGalt, es muy difícil aceptar una hipotética vida basada en el Metano...

Mira, JohnGalt, imagino que tu presencia en Dubai se debe muy probablemente a una vinculación profesional al Petróleo, por tanto al respecto debes tener más conocimientos que yo o cualquiera de los que escribimos por aquí. Eso no quita para que en el pasado haya estudiado este tema del origen abiótico del Petróleo, y lo hice a raíz de unas conversaciones con un ingeniero venezolano que trabajaba para Petróleos de Venezuela. La verdad, es que si se "profundiza", te encuentras con dudas más que razonables a la versión "oficialista" y que me hace preguntarme sobre si no estamos ante una de las más grandes imposturas de "nuestro" mundo.

En Astronomía voy bastante mejor como pareces haber deducido... SÍ, en el pasado colaboré dentro de una asociación astronómica que lo hacia con la NASA. Nada especial ni del otro mundo y que es algo que realizan miles de personas en todo el planeta y de forma totalmente altruista. Eso SÍ, a día de hoy todavía recibo información de dicha agencia y, en ese aspecto, son muy cuidadosos con quienes han colaborado con ellos.

En cualquier caso, SÍ que es un tema interesante y fascinante...

Y te dejo esto que también te interesará...

- Sinkholes on Titan: New Study Shows How Hydrocarbon Lakes May Form by Earth-Like Erosion « AmericaSpace

Y también esto de carácter "metalero"...

- Japan's Gold Sales Jump Thanks to Abenomics Worries - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (13 Jul 2016)

Hola, respecto al petróleo y su origen, he leído más de una vez, que los alemanes al término de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, inventaron un proceso que transformaba el carbón en petróleo. Dicho proceso era antieconomico pero respondía a la necesidad urgente que tenían de combustible. Quien sabe si ese mismo proceso, hoy en día, sería posible de forma barata... 
Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # JohnGalt: Ciertamente, últimamente se especula en que Titán alberga moléculas prebióticas... Supongo que hay que buscar una... ¡"explicación"! Ja,ja,ja... Quizás, algún día veamos una película del tipo "Cuando los Dinosaurios dominaban Titán"... NO, JohnGalt, es muy difícil aceptar una hipotética vida basada en el Metano...
> 
> ...



Gracias, muy interesante.

Por cierto, has clavado el entrecomillado en "nuestro" mundo!!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo el que os dejo... Precisamente, hoy me he reunido con uno de los "jefes" de la aseguradora donde van a ir a parar la mayor parte de mi cartera de Bonos y él mismo me ha sacado el tema de la enorme "burbuja" que hay ahí... Realmente, me ha parecido un tipo bastante preparado y hace honor a su apellido -es familiar de un acreditado economista-. Como curiosidad, comentaré que se ha mostrado muy interesado por conocer mi opinión sobre la futura evolución a corto del Petróleo y bastante sorprendido sobre mis "precios objetivos"...
> 
> - www.nytimes.com/2016/07/12/upshot/can-we-ignore-the-alarm-bells-the-bond-market-is-ringing.html
> 
> Saludos.




Hola Fernando,

Que tal?

Llevaba unas semanas fuera del foro por temas personales, y ando intentando ponerme al dia...Que precios objetivo manejas para el petroleo?

Gracias

SAludos


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Jul 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Hola Fernando,
> 
> Que tal?
> 
> ...



Hola. En relacion con los precios objetivo del petroleo no voy a dar ningun dato, mas que nada porque no tengo ni idea. Sin embargo, hay una informacion que quiero compartir, y que quizas ya sabeis.

Se espera el fin del contango en un corto plazo (no es posible decir como de corto, hablamos de entre 6 y 18 meses) y entrada en backwardation. Y los inventarios de crudo almacenado estan en maximos, superando los 300 millones de barriles. Cuando entremos en backwardation, que pasara???? o


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Efectivamente, es como dices y, además, se alcanzaron unos niveles que parecen mentira en aquellos tiempos. Por ejemplo, en 1943, las plantas de comustible sintético alemanas contribuían con 129.660 barriles diarios... También mezclaban un 5% de alcohol con Petróleo para obtener mayor rendimiento en los niveles de producción.

En lo personal, pienso que una de las causas fundamentales en la derrota de Alemania fue la escasez de Petróleo que tuvo durante casi toda la guerra y eso es algo que se puede contrastar si echamos mano de los "números"... Por cierto, es curioso también que la tercera bomba atómica americana fuera lanzada contra un complejo petrolífero japonés... SÍ, hubo una tercera bomba nuclear y es algo que ya se desclasificó hace años en los EE.UU.

Si te interesa este tema, Pedernal, tienes un libro sumamente interesante: "Oil & War: How the Deadly Struggle for Fuel in WWII Meant Victory of Deleat", de Robert Goralski y Russell W. Freeburg.

# astur_burbuja: Ya te echaba en falta por aquí. Espero que estés bien y todo te marche lo mejor posible.

En mi conversación con este "jefe" o "gestor," le dije que era extremadamente bajista en cuanto a la evolución del precio del Petróleo y cuando me preguntó a qué precios lo "veía", mi respuesta a "bote pronto" fue de alrededor de los $30... pero claro, llevo tiempo sin preocuparme mucho de analizarlo y lo haré si veo que se acerca a ese "pronóstico"... Quizás, lleve algo de tiempo, pero lo que comenta JohnGalt también lo conozco, aparte de otras cosas que de momento me reservo...

En fin, aquellos que estén "largos" en el Crudo deberían "meditar" al respecto, pero creo que lo mejor es esperar a que el próximo Invierno nos enseñe sus "dientes" y entonces, quizás, se pueda estudiar mejor la jugada... Ahora mismo, como dice JohnGalt, hay mucho Petróleo almacenado y, evidentemente, para contener el precio, pero ya veremos si entramos en recesión qué es lo que pasa con todo este tema...

Ahora mismo, en el tema del Ahorro/Inversión, hay que ser extremadamente prudente y tomar posiciones muy "defensivas"... Y ya veis como en el enlace que he colocado esta mañana los japoneses están comprando Oro con una fuerte prima sobre el Spot.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2016)

- ¿Habrá un segundo referéndum en el Reino Unido? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (13 Jul 2016)

La nueva primera ministra del RU ha dicho que no habrá mas referendums para votar lo mismo y Brexit es Brexit osea que nos vamos a divertir viendo como se hunden ese atajo de piratas y su libra no se va a librar.
El oro hoy a 1.341$ y la plata a 20'42$


----------



## frisch (13 Jul 2016)

Interesante artículo sobre el reparto de la riqueza en Alemania.
Desmitificando

¿De quién es Alemania? | Conjugando Adjetivos)


----------



## Pedernal (13 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> La nueva primera ministra del RU ha dicho que no habrá mas referendums para votar lo mismo y Brexit es Brexit osea que nos vamos a divertir viendo como se hunden ese atajo de piratas y su libra no se va a librar.
> El oro hoy a 1.341$ y la plata a 20'42$




Tratándose de UK no tengo yo claro que se vayan a hundir. Este país siempre ha tenido suerte a lo largo de la historia cuando ha tomado decisiones y además ha sabido minimizar daños en las adversidades. En UK los políticos dimiten cuando la cagan...
Si se les deprecia la libra pueden exportar mejor lo que producen. Ya veremos a donde nos conduce el BREXIT pero yo creo que es difícil anticipar si es para bien o para mal.


A España le han comunicado lo de la multa de 2000 millones por el déficit que hemos tenido, entre otras cosas para salvar a los bancos alemanes. Creo que si el presidente tuviera dignidad les diría que la multa no la pagamos en solidaridad con los 60.000 millones que los españoles hemos puesto a la banca española que a su vez ha salvado a la banca alemana de una situación difícil.

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (13 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Creo que si el presidente tuviera dignidad .....



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Ni dignidad, ni cojones (y no me gusta usar palabras altisonantes). Y no es porque el presidente sea mala o Buena persona, es porque es "UN TITERE" mas en el juego... la mano que mece la cuna....


----------



## frisch (13 Jul 2016)

Desmitificando II

Para que luego digan que los gabachos cortaron la cabeza a un rey.
(pero nunca dejaron de tener reyes).

El peluquero oficial de François Hollande cobra 9895 € (brutos) mensuales. En cinco años ya ha costado al erario público (los gabachos) casi 600 mil eurillos como pelillos.

La noticia la da _Le Canard Enchaîné_ un periódico satírico que existe desde el año de la maricastaña, una institución en Francia (las malas lenguas dicen que la mayor parte de sus informaciones vienen de gargantas profundas del Ministerio del Interior - rencillas de Palacio-).

La Une du 13 juillet 2016 | Le Canard Enchainé

Sur nos impôts : Le coiffeur de François Hollande payé 9895

_Edito para subir la viñeta. Es "antigua" data de cuando Francia empezó a desayunar con los recortes y el paro (7 millones)._

"Hágame un corte popular"


----------



## plastic_age (13 Jul 2016)

¿Alguien conoce a este japonés que habla del dinero de Dios?
Me parece que ahora para rezar pondré un panda en la cama, (de oro claro)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPcrmWWZY30[/URL]

ienso::


----------



## frisch (13 Jul 2016)

No conozco al japonés.

Creo que lo que viene a decir es que una transacción económica fundamentada sobre algo que se puede imprimir (más o menos como le dé la gana al dueño de la impresora) es una transacción que tarde o temprano creará una burbuja. Porque el valor de la transacción está maleado por la posibilidad de imprimir el papel que la sustenta.

Bueno, es la definción típica de burbuja.

El japonés, en el fondo, plantea la pregunta del millón.

Si seguimos el patrón oro reducimos casi a cero la creación de burbujas.

Los detractores de esta opción dirán: pero si no hubiera habido impresora pues, por ejemplo, (es un ejemplo) no hubiéramos podido financiar la llegada a la luna.

En el fondo, esta historia de patrón oro sí o no es una cuestión filosófica.

¿Usted qué prima? ¿La llegada a la luna o tener una atención sanitaria digna?

El problema es que los de la impresora consiguieron hacer creer al rebaño que las dos cosas eran posibles... con la impresora.

Y resulta que no.

¿Qué han escogido los de la impresora?

Seguir yendo a la luna.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: ¡Que buena persona eres! Rajoy, siendo muy generoso, es un indigente mental... Vale, ES un "títere", pero desde luego el que lo eligió también se "lució"... Viendo esto, NO cabe duda alguna de la descomposición en que se encuentra "nuestra" civilización... Claro, que el "rebaño" también "acompaña", así que lo comido por lo servido...

Y yo echo a faltar a alguien en este país que le dijera a la UE que la multa se la pusiera a su PUTA MADRE... pero claro si tenemos a un "pollo" que tiene el culo más dado que un bebedero de patos...

# frisch: ¿Socialistas? Eso ya forma parte de la "Mitología"... Hoy todos son simples "PARÁSITOS" del Sistema y donde la "inutilidad" SUMA en vez de restar. Y así nos va...

# plastic_ age: Robert Kiyosaki fue bastante famoso en su momento, aunque a mí NUNCA me dijo nada, la verdad. Entiendo que ya hace tiempo que se le pasó el arroz...

Éste, Kiyosaki, fue un "vendedor", al igual que ahora lo es Jim Rickards. Y has de entender que en los EE.UU. ese tipo de "gurús" son muy populares y seguidos... y es algo "genético": ¿Recuerdas las películas del Viejo Oeste donde se veían vendedores de brebajes "milagrosos"? Pues, más o menos...

Y os dejo dos artículos interesantes...

- Tanaka de Japón compra la refinería suiza de oro Metalor

- British pensions are now £383bn underwater as liabilities hit record

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> # frisch: ¿Socialistas? Eso ya forma parte de la "Mitología"... Hoy todos son simples "PARÁSITOS" del Sistema y donde la "inutilidad" SUMA en vez de restar. Y así nos va...
> 
> .../...



No, pero si es igual, en tiempos de Nicolas Sarkozy o Jacques Chirac el peluquero ganaba lo mismo. Eso es lo que hay que entender.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2016)

Hola, frisch: Has citado a Hollande... Si me añades a Sarkozy y Chirac mi comentario no queda "desvirtuado", al contrario porque ES IGUAL...

Y creo que "Felipe" va a tener que telefonear a Bobama...

- Felipe VI encarga a Barack Obama la formación de un gobierno | El Mundo Today

Últimamente, Soros está muy "apocalíptico" y me preocupa porque éste "pollo" es un auténtico Insider del Sistema...

- George Soros dice que están llegando a los EEUU: Los disturbios, el estado policial y la guerra de clases | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (13 Jul 2016)

Yo tengo una teoría. Como tal, vale lo que vale (probablemente poco).

En la Historia del ser humano las clases sociales se han dividido básicamente en dos: los ricos y los pobres.

El concepto de _clase media_ es finalmente un concepto muy reciente, yo lo dato (si incluyo el país sin nombre y Europa) entre 1920 y finales de los 90.

Apenas 70-80 años, lo cual en Historia no es nada.

Ahora asistimos a la desaparición de la clase media, lo crea usted o no.

Y, entonces ¿a qué volvemos?

¿Ricos y pobres?

No.

Ricos y.... pobres que siguen pensando que son clase media.

A los pobres de solemnidad Cáritas pero bueno eso siempre fue así.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Jul 2016)

No sé... frisch, pero no acabo de estar convencido de lo que comentas sobre la "clase media" o más bien diría que no es "exactamente" así.

Mira, frisch, cómo Aristóteles ya empleaba la idea de "clase media" cuando escribió que "en todas las polis hay tres clases de comunidad: los muy ricos, los muy pobres y los terceros, un término medio entre éstos."

Si queremos "estandarizar" el concepto de "clase media", pues claro que surgen serias divergencias con el "patrón" histórico de la misma, pero entiendo que desde que se estructuraron las primeras civilizaciones SIEMPRE han existido individuos que desarrollaron actividades que se pueden clasificar como "clase media": comerciantes y vendedores, abogados, arquitectos, administradores, maestros, etc., etc.

En fin, yo tengo otra "forma" de verlo y es lo que he podido comprobar a lo largo de los años que llevo estudiando una Sociedad tan jerarquizada como la que fue la del Imperio Romano...

Y dejo esto que va también en la línea de lo enlazado de Soros...

- ANALISTA ADVIERTE QUE EEUU ESTÁ AL BORDE DE UNA INSURRECCIÓN | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (13 Jul 2016)

*frisch,*no estoy muy de acuerdo con tu teoría y por eso tengo la mía propia, que también, hay que decirlo, vale lo que vale.....

Mi teoría tiene muchos puntos en común con el libro *1984*, los que lo hayan leído les resultará familiar:
Desde el inicio de los tiempos, han existido siempre tres clases sociales, la alta, la media y la baja. 
La clase alta y baja, creo que no necesitan mucha explicación, pero haciendo un resumen podríamos decir que la alta gobierna y la baja lleva sobre sus hombros el peso del sistema.
La clase media es una clase tan poco numerosa como la clase alta, bien posicionada socialmente, con recursos y capaz de movilizar a la clase baja para, sirviéndose de ésta mediante engaños, hacerle creer que si le ayudan a derrocar a la clase dirigente sus vidas mejorarán sensiblemete, adquiriendo de paso el poder que tanto ansían. Pero este es sólo un efecto colateral de la revolución, todo lo hacen por el bien del pueblo.

El resultado final es conocido por todos, ha pasado incontables veces en la historia de la humanidad. La clase baja sangra, los papeles de las clases alta y media se intercambian volviendo a comenzar el ciclo y los pobres con suerte vivirán igual que antes de la revolución.

Hoy en día se han empeñado en repetir hasta la saciedad que somos clase media, cuando la triste realidad es que somos una generación de clase baja viviendo con unas comodidades y derechos nunca conocidos antes por nadie de nuestra condición. Derechos otorgados por la clase alta porque le interesaba tenernos entretenidos y que no mirásemos mas allá del telón de acero. Una vez que el telón ha caído, ya no tiene sentido continuar con la ficción.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2016)

- Net long gold COMEX positions increase for fifth week to new high: CFTC - Metals | Platts News Article & Story

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Tratándose de UK no tengo yo claro que se vayan a hundir. Este país siempre ha tenido suerte a lo largo de la historia cuando ha tomado decisiones y además ha sabido minimizar daños en las adversidades. En UK los políticos dimiten cuando la cagan...
> Si se les deprecia la libra pueden exportar mejor lo que producen. Ya veremos a donde nos conduce el BREXIT pero yo creo que es difícil anticipar si es para bien o para mal.
> 
> Un saludo



pues te equivocas si crees que les va a salir barato exportar a la UE porque ya les han dicho que no hay libre circulación de bienes sin la libre circulación de europeos.
Los anglos podrian ser un buen ejemplo si fuesen japos pero son anglos y solo saben imponer la división en Europa desde siempre por miedo a perder su hegemonía politico comercial y por ello produjeron muchas guerras en Europa. Me alegro que se largen, si prefieren cambiar europeos por pakis ya se apañaran ellos solitos. Los escoceses casi seguro se irán de ese estado para tener voz propia en Europa. Irlanda del Norte puede que también se independice de Inglaterra y al final la reina dinosauria tendrá que ir al burguer king. Es lo que se merecen irse lo más lejos hasta Nueva Zelanda que es de la comerweltuhh.
Inglaterra está condenada a bajar muchos peldaños y aceptará al final el modelo noruego y sin voz ni voto tendrá que acallar y joderse por gilipollas!!


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Frente a la austeridad, ¡la Teoría Monetaria Moderna!

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Jul 2016)

Bon dia, es cierto que podrían relajar la austeridad si las elites dejasen de cargar la deuda privada de los bancos a deuda pública a costa de cerrar plantas de hospital por falta de personal que es lo que ha hecho el PP y esos recortes tan salvajes no han supuesto una disminución de la deuda sinó que SE HA TRIPLICADO desde la llegada de Rajoy. Los españoles ya debemos más de un Billón de deuda para que los bancos sigan premiando a los ineptos de sus directivos con millones de sueldo esto es vergonzoso.
Por otro lado no se puede imprimir dinero si no se apoya en la productividad. Al final solo veo una posibilidad, apoyar cada euro con un porcentaje de plata u oro. Veremos lo que tardan en darse cuenta.


----------



## Haragán (14 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Por otro lado no se puede imprimir dinero si no se apoya en la productividad. Al final solo veo una posibilidad, apoyar cada euro con un porcentaje de plata u oro. Veremos lo que tardan en darse cuenta.



Buenos días.

Al hilo del comentario del forero os dejo un artículo de Martin A. Armstrong (conocido por haberse hecho millonario siendo adolescente y haber elaborado modelos que predijeron grandes crisis y colapsos), en el que da su opinión acerca de la hipotética vuelta a un Patrón Oro.

Fictional World of Gold Standards? | Armstrong Economics

Básicamente descarta su implantación, alegando que sus efectos (con la gran reducción del gasto que conllevaría) darían lugar a una revuelta social (blood in the streets) y un colapso del sistema... aunque parece que el actual sistema ya se encamina solito hacia ese fin.

No es que esté de acuerdo con todo lo que apunta el artículo, pero sí que me parece interesante la reflexión de que "sin impresora" y bancos centrales no hay forma de financiar déficit y que, indudablemente, los recortes de los que tanto nos estamos quejando serían ridículos comparados con los que habría que implementar tras implantar el hipotético Patrón Oro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Haragán: En el pasado debatimos aquí sobre Armstrong y que es un personaje muy interesante, pero mucho... Tanto él como yo llevamos trabajos paralelos de Prospectiva y que van bastante bien. Las diferencias sustanciales entre ambos estudios radican en los elementos que utilizamos: él usa "Pi" y yo Fibonacci. Luego lo completamos con los que nos dice la Historia. Y mi estudio finaliza en 2020 y el suyo es un poco más largo...

Añadiré que, tanto Armstrong como yo, esperamos un Crack para los años 2017 o 2018...

Haragán, Armstrong piensa que el Sistema, con o sin Patrón Oro, se encamina "solito" hacia su Fin... 

Vamos a ver, el Patrón Oro se podría implantar, pero antes habría que realizar modificaciones muy sustanciales: BORRÓN de la Deuda mundial y consiguiente reset, realizando a su vez un cambio en el Sistema monetario internacional donde se instaurará un Patrón Bimetálico y que sería mucho más práctico que un Patrón Oro, pero vamos ambos convivieron en el pasado sin problemas.

El problema, Haragán, es la Deuda y lo que ésta arrastra... Y te recuerdo que el argumento de Armstrong es muy débil, por cuanto Guerras y Revoluciones siguieron produciéndose cuando existía el Patrón Oro y, quizás, mucho más sangrantes que en el anterior pasado histórico.

Y dejo esto... un buen ejemplo de lo "bien" que va la Economía americana...

- Trucking Company Failures on the Rise - WSJ

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (14 Jul 2016)

Como comentario general, cuando en el pasado había un Patrón Oro, el país de turno se encargaba de cancelarlo de manera temporal para poder imprimir y así financiar la guerra que tocara.

---------- Post added 14-jul-2016 at 20:50 ----------




Haragán dijo:


> No es que esté de acuerdo con todo lo que apunta el artículo, pero sí que me parece interesante la reflexión de que* "sin impresora" y bancos centrales no hay forma de financiar déficit y que, indudablemente, los recortes de los que tanto nos estamos quejando serían ridículos comparados con los que habría que implementar tras implantar el hipotético Patrón Oro.*
> 
> Saludos.



Muy interesante todo su comentario Haragán.

Solo matizar lo de negrita.

Que haya un Patrón Oro, no implica que no se pueda incurrir en déficits y en deuda. Implica que la condición que habría que cumplir sería incurrir en superávits en el futuro para amortizar la deuda de los déficits pasados. Al contrario de lo que ocurre ahora, que se incurre casi continuadamente en déficits, incrementando el montante total de deuda hacia el infinito.

Desde luego con patrón oro el tema de la deuda estaría más controlado que ahora. Actuaría como un corsé para impedir que los estados gasten todo lo que quieran para contentar al electorado y a los acólitos sine die.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2016)

El Patrón Oro estuvo vigente durante el Siglo XIX y técnicamente hasta la I WW...


----------



## amador (14 Jul 2016)

Conforme se acerque ese posible crack de 2017/18, estaría muy bien ir comentando como prepararse, además de la posesión de MP.

Se ha comentado que está bien tener entre un 15% y un 25% de los bienes en MP. Otro porcentaje puede ser la vivienda en propiedad. Pero, ¿y el resto?

Se que es un tema que se ha tratado y comentado muchas veces, pero no vendría mal volver sobre él cuando se acerque ese crack.

En sólo algo que me ha venido a la cabeza ...

Gracias por seguir al pie del cañón incluso en verano.

Saludos



fernandojcg dijo:


> Añadiré que, tanto Armstrong como yo, esperamos un Crack para los años 2017 o 2018...


----------



## kikepm (14 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y te recuerdo que el argumento de Armstrong es muy débil, por cuanto Guerras y Revoluciones siguieron produciéndose cuando existía el Patrón Oro y, quizás, mucho más sangrantes que en el anterior pasado histórico.



Solo un apunte, esto que comentas diría que no solo es incierto, sino que en realidad ocurrió al revés.

Durante el auge del patrón oro internacional, desde el final de las guerras napoleónicas hasta el principio del fin, 1913 creación de la FED, la cantidad de guerras y su intensidad fue con mucho bastante menor que lo que ocurrió a partir de entonces.

El S. XIX supuso de hecho uno de los momentos de mayor crecimiento económico y paz entre todas las potencias de la época. Una época de intercambios comerciales comparativamente sin aranceles (y sin tratados de libre comercio, dicho sea de paso).


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Me ha sorprendido tu comentario porque creía que estabas más "puesto" en Historia, pero veo que NO es así... ¿Paz en el Siglo XIX? Si te puedo enumerar la "leche" de conflictos bélicos: Guerras Napoleónicas, Guerra de Secesión americana, Guerra Franco-Prusiana, Guerra de Crimea, Guerras del Opio, Rebelión de los Bóxer, Intervención Norteamericana en México, Guerras de Independencia en Italia y en Grecia, Primera Guerra Chino-Japonesa, etc. Y esto te lo amplifico mucho más si añadimos las innumerables guerras que hubo en el Centro y Sur de América. ¡Ojo! kikepm, que me dejo bastante en el "tíntero", ya que hubo bastantes guerras provocadas por las potencias imperantes y las "emergentes" (EE.UU.)...

De alguna manera, la I WW es la "continuación" de muchos conflictos no cerrados, al igual que lo sería la II WW... Y te recuerdo que la abolición del "Patrón Oro" fue en 1971, por tanto estuvo vigente hasta bien entrado el Siglo XX, pero es cierto que se tomaba y se dejaba según "convenía"... pero las "reparaciones de guerra" ¿te dicen algo y también cómo se pagaban?

NO, kikepm, con el "Patrón Oro" NO hubo más Paz en el mundo y SÍ se observa una "internacionalización" de los conflictos bélicos y que fueron caldo de cultivo para las dos Guerras Mundiales que vendrían después.

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (14 Jul 2016)

kikepm dijo:


> Solo un apunte, esto que comentas diría que no solo es incierto, sino que en realidad ocurrió al revés.
> 
> Durante el auge del patrón oro internacional, desde el final de las guerras napoleónicas hasta el principio del fin, 1913 creación de la FED, la cantidad de guerras y su intensidad fue con mucho bastante menor que lo que ocurrió a partir de entonces.
> 
> El S. XIX supuso de hecho uno de los momentos de mayor crecimiento económico y paz entre todas las potencias de la época. Una época de intercambios comerciales comparativamente sin aranceles (y sin tratados de libre comercio, dicho sea de paso).



:Aplauso:

Exacto.

Eso es lo que quería decir con que, cuando querían hacer una guerra, eliminaban de forma temporal la convertibilidad en oro de la moneda.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Jul 2016)

Hola, amador: Disculpa, pero primero he querido responder a kikepm, ya que si de "algo" puedo "presumir" es de conocer un "poquitín" de Historia y, de hecho, se me da mejor que la Economía...

Bueno, yo entiendo que cuando Armstrong se refiere a un Crack en el 2017 o en el 2018 lo hace de una forma que podría ser "General", ya que falló en su pronóstico del Crack de los Bonos que esperaba para el 1 de Octubre de 2015, aunque entiendo que se le puede dar un margen de error, ya que el trabajar las "pautas" con modelos matemáticos es muy complejo, pero Armstrong tiene una gran cantidad de aciertos y verdaderamente impresionantes por el calado que tuvieron.

En lo personal, mi estudio me indica más el 2018 y un gran deterioro progresivo en los años 2019 y 2020. Al contrario que Armstrong, yo espero primero un Crack en las Bolsas y luego en los Bonos... Si fuera así, el Crack sería "General" y entraríamos en otro "mundo" que ahora desconocemos, pero evidentemente con malas perspectivas. He de aclarar que trabajar con "pautas" sujetas a modelos matemáticos conlleva el riesgo de NO acertar el "timing" y SÍ demorarlo algo en el tiempo...

Como curiosidad, amador, te diré que Armstrong se gastó una auténtica fortuna en comprar monedas de Oro de la época romana, ya que él quiso establecer las causas de la caída del Imperio Romano y, sobre todo, con qué rapidez se había producido realmente el final. Él pensaba que podía descubrir la velocidad de la caída de Roma en base a la disminución del contenido de Oro en sus monedas. Ya ves que a su modelo matemático incorpora una fuerte componente histórica.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, amador, lo mejor en mi caso es no pronunciarme hasta ver qué sucede el próximo año y si por entonces ando por aquí, ya os comentaré cuáles son mis percepciones. De momento, sigo manteniendo lo "aconsejado" hasta ahora: MPs, Divisas "confiables" (CHF, ¿NOK?...), Tierras, Despensa y activos lo más conservadores posibles, aunque "renten" muy poco...

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (14 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, kikepm: Me ha sorprendido tu comentario porque creía que estabas más "puesto" en Historia, pero veo que no NO es así... ¿Paz en el Siglo XIX? Si te puedo enumerar la "leche" de conflictos bélicos: Guerras Napoleónicas, Guerra de Secesión americana, Guerra Franco-Prusiana, Guerra de Crimea, Guerras del Opio, Rebelión de los Bóxer, Intervención Norteamericana en México, Guerras de Independencia en Italia y en Grecia, Primera Guerra Chino-Japonesa, etc. Y esto te lo amplifico mucho más si añadimos las innumerables y numerosas guerras que hubo en el Centro y Sur de América. ¡Ojo! kikepm, que me dejo bastante en el "tíntero", ya que hubo bastantes guerras provocadas por las potencias imperantes y las "emergentes" (EE.UU.)...
> 
> De alguna manera, la I WW es la "continuación" de muchos conflictos no cerrados, al igual que lo sería la II WW... Y te recuerdo que la abolición del "Patrón Oro" fue en 1971, por tanto estuvo vigente hasta bien entrado el Siglo XX, pero es cierto que se tomaba y se dejaba según "convenía"... pero las "reparaciones de guerra" ¿te dicen algo y también cómo se pagaban?
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando, evidentemente la historia no es mi especialidad, así que, como en cualquier otra cuestión, puedo estar equivocado, y probablemente lo esté.

Opino que quizás el número de guerras no fuera pequeño, en esto quizás no tenga razón, pero lo que creo que es cierto es que los conflictos durante el S. XIX eran mucho más limitados que tras la desaparición del patrón oro previo a la I GM.

Los conflictos entre las potencias casi desaparecieron (creo que ninguno de las guerras que has citado fueron entre potencias europeas o USA), y dado que no había guerras comerciales producto de las devaluaciones de divisas, el comercio pasó a primer plano como forma de relación entre los principales países de Europa y América del Norte.

Hubo guerras sobre todo por el dominio colonial.


Una vez que la máquina de imprimir dinero hizo su aparición, justo antes de la guerra mundial, los gobiernos de la época pudieron financiar las guerras que al pueblo llano no interesaban mediante déficits corrientes, devaluación e impresora.

Como creo que conocerás perfectamente, las devaluaciones y pérdidas de valor de las monedas fiat se acentuaron precisamente a partir de la I Guerra Mundial.

El resultado es que la I guerra mundial se tornó en un conflicto de casi 5 años que creo se cobró una cantidad de vidas mayor que todos los conflictos del S. XIX. (Edito: excluidas guerras napoleónicas, desde implantación del patrón oro).

Si mis datos no me fallan, la guerra franco prusiana se cobró unas 150.000 vidas, siendo la guerra más cruenta del S. XIX desde las guerras napoleónicas. Lo cual me parece una cifra contenida, si comparamos con las guerras del S. XX.


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jul 2016)

Pufff...

Pero si es que precisamente Lincoln financió la guerra de secesión eliminando la convertibilidad del dólar en oro e imprimiendo los famosos GREENBACKS...


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, kikepm: Entiendo que en Historia NO has "profundizado" como yo, de hecho la considero mi "especialidad"...

Si me pongo a darte número de muertos en los distintos conflictos bélicos del Siglo XIX seguro que empiezas a cambiar tu pensamiento al respecto. Mira unos meros "ejemplos" y sabes que si me pongo te saco la "leche" de ellos:

- Las Guerras Napoleónicas, entre 1789 y 1885, costaron la vida de 3,5 millones a 6,5 millones de europeos (incluyendo 1,5 millones de franceses).

- Las Guerras Civiles de Venezuela, entre 1830 y 1903, 1.000.000 de muertos (70% no combatiente).

- La Guerra de Secesión americana, entre 1861 y 1865, 690.000 muertos (incluyendo la postguerra).

- La Guerra de la Independencia Cubana, entre 1895 y 1898, 300.000 muertos (50.000 españoles).

Eso es sólo un "muestreo" que te dejo y te aseguro que hay datos muy escalofriantes cuando se "profundiza". Por ejemplo, éste: Genocidio indio en Norteamérica (1775-1890), 370.000 muertos (20.000 colonos blancos). 

Me he "dejado" los conflictos en África, como la Guerra de los Boers, tremendamente sangrienta, etc., etc.

Luego, kikepm, has de entender que la población del Siglo XIX no tiene comparación alguna con la que existía en el Siglo XX... ¿No te parece?

Y me reitero que la I WW fue el resultado de conflictos no cerrados... Creo que sabrás que el principal motivo fue cercenar el incipiente Colonialismo alemán.

Efectivamente, kikepm, en eso no vamos a entrar en discusión: a partir de la I WW se entra en una espiral de devaluaciones y pérdida de valor en el "dinero" de la época: ya ves cómo acabó en la República de Weimar... y lo que luego ésto PROVOCARÍA...

Como SIEMPRE digo, es un placer debatir contigo kikepm y demuestras unos conocimientos que no son -desgraciadamente- comunes de encontrar. 

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2016 at 00:41 ----------

Edito: Dejo un poco de Historia... Ya ves, kikepm, como en el Siglo XIX el "CONTROL" ya lo llevaban quienes acabarían auspiciando la FED...

THE HISTORY OF MONEY Abraham Lincoln's Greenback Dollar

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (15 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y me reitero que la I WW fue el resultado de conflictos no cerrados... Creo que sabrás que el principal motivo fue cercenar el incipiente Colonialismo alemán.



Asi como la WW II es en cierto modo la continuación de la WW I. La WW I es en gran parte continuación de la guerra franco-prusiana (1870-71). Siempre me ha hecho cierta gracia la idea de que la chispa que encendiera la guerra franco-prusiana fuera la ocurrencia del general Prim, durante la primera republica española, de ofrecerle el trono de España a un principe Prusiano, que ni siquiera pudo aceptar. 

Por lo tanto, esta ocurrencia de Prim habría cambiado la historía de las guerras europeas (y mundiales) de los siguientes 100 años sin haber estado España en ninguna de ellas. Curioso planteamiento, no?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, oinoko: Pues, SÍ, es un hecho muy desconocido lo que comentas sobre la propuesta de Prim... y que, en realidad, fue la espoleta que instigó la Guerra Franco-Prusiana, para que veáis...

Y como la mayoría no sabrán a lo que nos referimos dejo esto...

- Leopoldo de Hohenzollern-Sigmaringen - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.

---------- Post added 15-jul-2016 at 07:21 ----------

Hola, de nuevo: Hace escasos minutos, el Oro en los $1333,50 y la Plata en los $20,322... Personalmente, considero que la corrección en el Oro es saludable y no debería preocupar mientras no se pierden los $1261,20, más o menos... Y la Plata la sigo viendo bastante fuerte. 

Y dejo esto... Éstos también se "acercan" a algunos de los precios que yo dí hace algún tiempo... aunque obvian que si se ven en el 2020 es porque algo GORDO estará sucediendo.

- Silver Bear Market Looks to Be Over

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Jul 2016)

Yo estoy esperando a ver si la plata corrige un poquito como el oro para comprar algo de bullion, pero "no hay tu tía", está estable por encima de los 20 dolores.

No se, ¿qué opináis ? ¿ Me espero a la semana que viene a ver que pasa ?

Buen fin de semana.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hace escasos minutos, el Oro en los $1333,50 y la Plata en los $20,322... Personalmente, considero que la corrección en el Oro es saludable y no debería preocupar mientras no se pierden los $1261,20, más o menos... Y la Plata la sigo viendo bastante fuerte.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jul 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> una pregunta: dónde puedo mirar precios "fair" que no se pasen de listos vamos, de monedas de plata con premium? Estilo pandas, kookaburras, koalas, etc. ?
> En ebay es el único que se me ocurre pero tengo una mala experiencia.



Hola,

Yo la página que utilizo como referencia es la siguiente:

Silbermünzen kaufen | Top 10 bei Gold.de

Pinchas en la onza que quieras consultar y se abre una ventana, eliges tamaño y año, se hace un barrido por las webs alemanas y te da una idea de los precios de venta.

Muchas gracias por los aportes, como siempre el nivel de aportaciones muy alto:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 15-jul-2016 at 11:14 ----------




amador dijo:


> Yo estoy esperando a ver si la plata corrige un poquito como el oro para comprar algo de bullion, pero "no hay tu tía", está estable por encima de los 20 dolores.
> 
> No se, ¿qué opináis ? ¿ Me espero a la semana que viene a ver que pasa ?
> 
> ...



Personalmente voy a esperar, tengo en mente unas Canadienses (las de Superman) pero ni se van a agotar mañana ni me apetece pagar 25 euros por éstas.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (15 Jul 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Personalmente voy a esperar, tengo en mente unas Canadienses (las de Superman) pero ni se van a agotar mañana ni me apetece pagar 25 euros por éstas.



Eres un vicioso, las de superman estan volando(soy un crack del humor), volando lo pillas!?!?!! y te vas a quedar sin ellas ) 

Ya compensa coger mas de 2 onzas de esta moneda ¿? estan vendiendo masterboxes madre mía...

Es coña solo estoy incitándote, el que espera desespera, pero espero y deseo ver de nuevo la plata por debajo de 15 ... cuantos mas años mejor... ienso:


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jul 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> Eres un vicioso, las de superman estan volando(soy un crack del humor), volando lo pillas!?!?!! y te vas a quedar sin ellas )
> 
> Ya compensa coger mas de 2 onzas de esta moneda ¿? estan vendiendo masterboxes madre mía...
> 
> Es coña solo estoy incitándote, el que espera desespera, pero espero y deseo ver de nuevo la plata por debajo de 15 ... cuantos mas años mejor... ienso:




La tirada es de 1.000.000, para ser bullion no es muy alta y se cuenta con el "extra" de ser una moneda temática. Cuando la plata toque lo que considero oportuno, sí que compraré. En 2013 hubo dos tipos de Maples, el normal y el que llevaba el 25 sobre la hoja de Arce (el veinticinco aniversario del maple) puedes imaginar cuál es el que más papeletas tiene para obtener un extra de valor.

Yo también espero ver la plata por debajo de 15, pero no desespero. En estos momentos de subida, cierro el tema de las onzas (a no ser que el precio que me ofrezcan sea muy bueno) y regreso a los 8 reales. Yo no colecciono onzas, las amontono, busco patrones que me puedan servir para salir más o menos airoso en caso de desplome de la misma, pero no me obsesiono con tener todas las onzas desde un determinado año ni mucho menos. Si están caras, a otra cosa. 

Mas de 17 no pago por el superman, veremos si baja a ese precio, y en caso de no hacerlo, pues nada, a por otras.

EDITO

Por cierto, ya que "toco" el tema numismático, llevaba tiempo leyendo en foros compañeros que se interesaban por monedas de oro y demás (raro en algunos cuyas colecciones son normalitas). Recientemente he leído en dos blogs numismáticos, entradas sobre el oro. Parece que vuelve el interés sobre dicho metal.

Las Cecas más grandes del mundo aumentan sus ingresos por las ventas de bullion | numismaticodigital.com


Guía para comprar monedas de oro - Blog Numismatico


----------



## karlillobilbaino (15 Jul 2016)

Curiosa estrategia... pero si es cuestión de defenderte veo mas viable otros premium mas "asegurados", la maple de 25 aniversario tenia un plus sobre la normal... 

Lo jugosos seria un bullion especial y unico con premium a largo plazo y esas todos sabemos como se llaman... 

Toda decisión es buena o mala según la mire el que la hace, solo el tiempo determina si uno se equivoca o no... 

Si el año que viene les dan por sacar otra bullion pero de batman esta primera de superman podría ser muy jugosa en el futuro ... pena de 1 millón de tirada... 300mil hubiese molado...


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Jul 2016)

La Maple del 25 me salió por 50 céntimos sobre la normal, ahora acaba de salir la Superman, dale unos meses, que pase la novedad y sobre todo que la plata empiece a bajar un poco.

Para mi el único bullion con premium que merece la pena es el Panda. Los Kokas, Koalas y Elefantes, no están mal, pero no adquieren la relevancia de las piezas Chinas. Y tienes razón, la final no dejamos de jugar con conjeturas que sólo el tiempo nos dirá si estuvimos acertados, por eso pico de varias y no me lo juego a una sola carta.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Gracias por animar el hilo y es que ahora en Verano es más complicado mantenerlo de acuerdo a los estándares que aquí nos exigimos.

# amador: Lo que está haciendo la Plata este Verano NO es muy "normal", ya que no es un período estacional favorable para la misma y lo más importante es que parece ser que en su subida subyace un interés monetario... Y si fuera por un "mix", es decir haciendo valer su carácter industrial, es que se estaría acumulando en espera de "algo" que podría afectar a su suministro e incluso a su extracción... De momento, vamos a hacer valer la primera opción -la monetaria-, pero me "huelo" que hay cosas detrás que no sabemos.

¿Entrar ahora? Yo hace muy poco que compré, pero era una oferta puntual y que no podía dejar pasar. También estoy esperando una corrección para ver si compro algo de Premium que me falta en mis colecciones o piezas muy concretas, pero la verdad es que veo mucha fortaleza en la Plata, al igual que en el Oro...

De corregir, y lo digo también por el amigo Arbeyna, NO la veo más abajo de los $17,744 - $17,319... Y la última gran "ventana" para entrar, la tuvimos a principios de Diciembre del año pasado, cuando estuvo en los $13,834... Tan cerca y tan lejos AHORA...

Y os dejo esto...

- La peligrosa ignorancia de los necios | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (15 Jul 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Que haya un Patrón Oro, no implica que no se pueda incurrir en déficits y en deuda. Implica que la condición que habría que cumplir sería incurrir en superávits en el futuro para amortizar la deuda de los déficits pasados. Al contrario de lo que ocurre ahora, que se incurre casi continuadamente en déficits, incrementando el montante total de deuda hacia el infinito.
> 
> Desde luego con patrón oro el tema de la deuda estaría más controlado que ahora. Actuaría como un corsé para impedir que los estados gasten todo lo que quieran para contentar al electorado y a los acólitos sine die.



Decía fernando que no discutía pero es que me toca la fibra estos comentarios, que vienen de las narrativa que no teoría de la escuela austriaca, los ordoliberales, anarcocapitalistas, ... 

"""Habría que cumplir sería incurrir en superávits en el futuro para amortizar la deuda de los déficit pasado""

Si lo que propones se hubiera llevado a término no tendrías internet, ni gps, ni móvil. "Steve Jobs no inventó el iPhone, fue el gobierno de EEUU"

Steve Jobs no inventó el iPhone, fue el gobierno de EEUU - ComputerHoy.com 

Con esto no quiero decir que no esté de acuerdo con la austeridad, pero austeridad transformadora en el uso de recursos, algo muy diferente de esta "austeridad expansiva" neoliberal y muy lejos de lo que planteas


----------



## 8cilindros (15 Jul 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Decía fernando que no discutía pero es que me toca la fibra estos comentarios, que vienen de las narrativa que no teoría de la escuela austriaca, los ordoliberales, anarcocapitalistas, ...
> 
> """Habría que cumplir sería incurrir en superávits en el futuro para amortizar la deuda de los déficit pasado""
> 
> ...



Gracias por su comentario Charitazo.

Es un debate muy manido que siempre he tenido en otros círculos.

Ahora mismo estoy ocupado, pero hacia el final de esta tarde le contestaré.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-fund...ver-price-will-explode-much-higher-than-gold/

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (15 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: Gracias por animar el hilo y es que ahora en Verano es más complicado mantenerlo de acuerdo a los estándares que aquí nos exigimos.
> 
> # amador: Lo que está haciendo la Plata este Verano NO es muy "normal", ya que no es un período estacional favorable para la misma y lo más importante es que parece ser que en su subida subyace un interés monetario... Y si fuera por un "mix", es decir haciendo valer su carácter industrial, es que se estaría acumulando en espera de "algo" que podría afectar a su suministro e incluso a su extracción... De momento, vamos a hacer valer la primera opción -la monetaria-, pero me "huelo" que hay cosas detrás que no sabemos.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Fernando me hace mucha gracia que cuando la plata estaba por menos de 14 la gente no compraba y ahora que esta en 20 esperan que baje para comprar. Pues siento decirles que suerte tendrán si bajan a 19. Compren ahora porque pronto llega el ascenso a los 30.


----------



## Refinanciado (15 Jul 2016)

Buenas tardes, aunque últimamente he estado liado, los sigo cuando puedo, lo malo es que el loggeo no lo tengo fácil, he aprovechado estos días para cargar un poco y me ha entrado morriña para saludar a los amigos.

Saludos y gracias por la info


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Refinanciado: Menuda alegría me ha dado saber que sigues por "ahí"... La verdad, es que echo a faltar tus comentarios, pero bueno me imagino que debe ser un problema de tiempo. En fin, en cuando te sea posible y lo consideres conveniente, pues se agradecerían tus aportaciones. ¡Joder! que eres de los más "viejos" de estos hilos... Por lo demás, espero que todo te vaya bien: familia, trabajo, en lo personal y en los... ¡"deberes"! De momento, estarás conmigo en que el "timing" me acompaña y ya sabes a qué me refiero...

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Hace ya un tiempo que cambié mi sesgo en la Plata a ALCISTA y, de momento, sigo manteniendo esta "perspectiva". No cabe duda de que hay unas resistencias importantes que vencer, antes de "emocionarnos" en exceso, y éstas están en los siguientes niveles: $21,411 y $23,463... La superación de ésta última con VOLUMEN nos llevaría a niveles bastante más arriba. A medio plazo, y si todo sigue el actual "guión", veo mucho potencial en la Plata e insisto en que su "escapada" indica "algo" que se nos escapa... Si estoy en lo cierto, a mí NO...

Y dejo esto... más "madera"...

- "We Are On the Cusp of an Explosion in the Silver Price" - John Embry | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Jul 2016)

amador dijo:


> Conforme se acerque ese posible crack de 2017/18, estaría muy bien ir comentando como prepararse, además de la posesión de MP.




Un paraguas y gafas de sol.
(Lo siento era por bromear un poco).


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

:XX::XX::XX:... También se puede tocar el Arpa como Nerón... ¿No? :XX::XX::XX:... Supongo que las gafas de Sol para amortiguar las "llamaradas" y el paraguas para cubrirse de las "cenizas"... :XX::XX::XX::XX:...

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## frisch (15 Jul 2016)

Bueno, ya que nadie ha tocado el tema de lo ocurrido en Niza me lanzo a la piscina.

Mi opinión es que el tipo éste estaba pirado.

Ya sé que esta apreciación puede levantar ampollas pero la fundamento.

En su entorno lo tenían por un paranoico y violento.

«Il me faisait peur» - Libération

y en los registros policiales, por un marido broncas que llegaba a las manos.

Vamos que no era el típico amable vecino que no hacía ruido, daba las gracias y saludaba en el ascensor.

Pero esto, en vez de tranquilizar, a mi me preocupa, porque la banalización de la violencia (Hannah Arendt), junto con una sociedad mediática hollywoodense, en la que la violencia hace parte del entretenimiento ("entertaining" que dicen los del país sin nombre), más un discurso confuso, hasta para un caracol, de lo que es el islamismo, Daesch (o como le llamen), las diferentes intervenciones en Afganistán, Irak, Libia y un rosario de países, hacen que el cóctel sea explosivo (¿quizás es lo que alguien busca? y, de repente, a un pirado se le ocurre hacer la hazaña de su vida.

En fin, malos tiempos para el sosiego.

Es sólo una opinión de la que tampoco estoy seguro yo mismo al cien por cien.

_Edito_ El estar pirado no está reñido con estar manipulado pero la manipulación no necesariamente proviene *directamente *de un señor en un despacho, puede venir de un caldo de cultivo (quizás éste, cocinado en un despacho) y, lo preocupante, es que si esto es cierto, cualquiera puede montar la de San Quintín. Es decir que ya no sería el individuo organizado sino el individuo descerebrado. Es decir que la panoplia de hipotéticos terroristas se multiplica exponencialmente. La pregunta del millón es ¿quién y para qué lo descerebra?. Insisto, no necesariamente es un señor en un despacho sino que puede ser un concurso de circunstancias precocinado.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, frisch: Realmente, esperaba que fueras tú quien sacará este tema... Si te digo la verdad NO tengo una opinión definida al respecto y, siendo sincero, hace poco tiempo que he empezado un estudio buscando unas ciertas "pautas" en estos atentados "islámicos"... Ahí hay algo que está "cambiando" en su formato occidental y hemos pasado de atentados a lo "Gladio" a lo que hacen estos malnacidos del EI, Daesh o como demonios quieran llamarse en Irak, Siria, etc. Ese "camaleonismo" es lo que más atrae mi atención...

En cualquier caso, este tema del Islamismo radical -si es "cierto"...- abre la puerta a reacciones que podrían ser muy "lógicas". Fíjate que a mí me está saliendo la "vena" radical... pero me "frena" el hecho de intentar "pensar" un poco más allá...

Bueno, una vez se vaya enfriando este tema, imagino que podremos aportar más información al respecto y esperemos que un poco más "clarificante"... Y, curiosamente, ahora tenemos el Golpe de Estado militar en Turquía... ¿Casualidad? NO, no lo creo...

- El Estado Mayor del Ejército asegura haber arrestado a la cúpula del Gobierno turco - RT

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Jul 2016)

Bueno, en fin, la noticia sobre el golpe de estado en Turquía creo que va a tener más consecuencias reales que el Brexit.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

¡Ojo! frisch, puede ser también una "Cortina de humo"... Vamos a ver cómo evoluciona y me resulta raro un Golpe de Estado militar en Turquía que no esté auspiciado por los EE.UU. Es más, vete a saber si no se han utilizado "hombres de paja", como pasó en el 23-F aquí en España... Creo que hay que darle tiempo al tiempo... pero manda Cojones lo que estamos viviendo en los últimos años... ¿Preludio del puto "Infierno"?

Saludos.


----------



## Crisis Warrior (15 Jul 2016)

Muy buenas, a mi mis "cálculos" me dan crash para más tarde del 2018. Sobre el 2020-22. Pero claro, cualquier evento "inesperado" podría acelerarlo si los que mecen la cuna lo consideran necesario.
Antes eso sí apuesto por una subida del precio de los bienes inmobiliarios, casi a precio de burbuja. El tiempo me dará la razón o me la quitará.

¿Por qué ciertos acontecimientos no son noticia?
El cierre de Iker

En cuanto a lo del tema de Niza pues personalmente no me voy a meter mucho, pero debemos entender algo y grabarnóslo a fuego:
Los musulmanes no cambian cuando emigran a un sitio, ellos no se adaptan, es el lugar en el que viven que debe adaptarse a ellos. Un musulmán primero es musulmán y luego Español o Francés o Marroquí.....
Creerme, trabajo con ellos cada día y sé de lo que hablo.

Sobre el golpe militar de Turquía a ver sobre que va la cosa, es muy pronto para hablar, pero sospecho que tendría que ver con la falta de laicidad que se le presupone al gobierno Turco y que Ataturk intentó implantar en el ADN del ejército. A ver si mañana se aclaran las cosas.

Y aquí una frase para pensar, a la que llevo ya varios días dándole vueltas:
Tenemos libertad de expresión, porque nuestras opiniones carecen de importancia.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Jul 2016)

Hola, Crisis Warrior: Respecto a lo que comentas sobre los musulmanes es que ES ASÍ... Yo también los "conozco" bien por cuestiones de carácter profesional y otras que no vienen al caso. No hay que ver en ello Racismo o Xenofobia "gratuitas"... Simplemente, la constatación de una REALIDAD.

Amigo mío, las "Burbujas" inmobiliarias ya están AQUÍ...

Una oleada de burbujas inmobiliarias amenaza medio mundo: los precios son más altos que en 2007 - elEconomista.es

Bueno, bueno... hay "libertad de expresión" hasta cierto punto y ya sabes que algunas opiniones vertidas en las redes sociales están siendo perseguidas... Muchas de ellas con "fundamento", pero de ahí a luego subir el nivel de "exigencia" un simple "escalón"...

Muchas Gracias por tus últimos aportes y Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Fernando me hace mucha gracia que cuando la plata estaba por menos de 14 la gente no compraba y ahora que esta en 20 esperan que baje para comprar. Pues siento decirles que suerte tendrán si bajan a 19. Compren ahora porque pronto llega el ascenso a los 30.



Hombre, el que más y el que menos de los que por aquí aterrizamos ya vamos algo cargados en lo que plata se refiere, de ahí el ponerse unos precios tope de compra. Ya se dijo hace tiempo que lo suyo es promediar, y la cuestión radica en no estropear el precio medio.

Bajara no a 19, sino por debajo de 19, tenlo claro, hoy por hoy no interesa que la plata alcance su "valor real", pudiera ser que tengas razón y toque los 30, tampoco sería algo raro, ya lo hizo en 2011 y mira después lo que paso (conozco gente que está desde entonces esperando para poder vender sus filarmónicas a 35 euros, precio de compra en 2011)

De ahí muchos sacaron una lección importante, el compren ahora que pronto llega el ascenso, suele terminar en fracasos, no se debe correr detrás de los precios. Cuando los precios están así, lo mejor es recoger y convertirse en un mero espectador.

---------- Post added 16-jul-2016 at 02:32 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Bueno, ya que nadie ha tocado el tema de lo ocurrido en Niza me lanzo a la piscina.
> 
> Mi opinión es que el tipo éste estaba pirado.



Hasta donde se ese "Estado" no ha reivindicado la masacre. Por ahora no ha salido bandera del estado colgada en el dormitorio del sujeto, compañeros de rezo, etc, etc..... Y demasiado rápido calificó el Gobierno Francés la locura del enfermo como "ataque terrorista"

Que es una auténtica barbaridad no cabe lugar a dudas, pero cada vez sospecho más por la versión de un enajenado que la de un atentado terrorista. Aunque ya sabemos cómo trabaja Papá Estado y es que hay que justificar algunas acciones, así pues hecho el daño, busquemos las causas que más ventajosas y beneficiosas resultan....


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que estuve bastante acertado ayer cuando comentaba que el Golpe de Estado de Turquía podría ser una "Opereta" comparable al 23-F, salvando -eso SÍ- las distancias... Es que era imposible que EE.UU. no conociera -o auspiciara...- lo que iban a realizar las que son las segundas fuerzas armadas más numerosas de la OTAN, aparte de ser un socio muy estratégico dentro de la Alianza Atlántica...

Además, si tenemos en cuenta la casi "coincidencia" en el tiempo con el atentado de Niza, pues parece evidente que no se trata de una "coincidencia" y, más bien, todo lo contrario: algo que ya estaba preparado y que se ha llevado a la práctica cuando ha hecho falta... Y, de paso, un "tirón de orejas" a Erdogan.

Y os dejo el COT de ayer Viernes... La lectura del mismo sigue dando recorrido a los MPs, máxime si observamos el Interés abierto y ayer los MPs cerraron bastante bien: el Oro a $1337,90 y la Plata a $20,307...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 15, 2016

Y, ya por último, os dejo otro interesante artículo...

- La palindromía de la Guerra Fría | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (16 Jul 2016)

Buenos días.

Lo de Niza y Turquía seguro que tiene sus conexiones. Los servicios de "inteligencia" o de maquinación deben saber mucho de esto. Lo que sí veo es una flagrante desconexión entre los estados para hacer causa común (no postureo, ni tanta plañidera...) ante algo que parece tan evidente como la agresión que trata de justificarse en el islamismo y ese es un cuento chino que todos damos por válido.

El turismo, la seguridad y las armas son algunas de las industrias "afectadas" en estas agresiones ¿orquestadas?.
ienso:
España hace bien en extremar su alerta policial. Sin duda estamos en el punto de mira. El turismo es nuestra joya de la corona, la que, en gran medida, está aliviando el déficit y suavizando las penurias de muchos de nuestros compatriotas.

Pero el tinglado está montado ya, el decorado recesivo se puede intuir, el geoestratégico está más que tenso. Todo se pueda complicar y mucho. Casi de un día para otro, en una noche... Niza, Turquía. 
:bla:

O en el escenario de la nueva guerra que las potencias está liando...


fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, ya por último, os dejo otro interesante artículo...
> 
> - La palindromía de la Guerra Fría | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition



Parece buena época para seguir adquiriendo también oro. Señores, atesoren y sálvese quien pueda. Háganlo con prudencia y diversifiquen lo que puedan. Y si no les llega, un valor refugio como la plata, que todavía está barata (pareado ) y, en consecuencia, tiene el extra añadido de su más que probable revalorización. Y lo de siempre (latunes, potabilizadora, pistolón -el que pueda-, efectivo...)

Creo que ya se cumplen más de tres razones o se dan escenarios de sobra, que el artículo expone, para atesorar quien tenga todavía poder adquisitivo suficiente.
Los Seis Escenarios Clave Para Incorporar Oro En Cartera | Bolsa

Salu2 :


----------



## JohnGalt (16 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Bueno, parece que estuve bastante acertado ayer cuando comentaba que el Golpe de Estado de Turquía podría ser una "Opereta" comparable al 23-F, salvando -eso SÍ- las distancias... Es que era imposible que EE.UU. no conociera -o auspiciara...- lo que iban a realizar las que son las segundas fuerzas armadas más numerosas de la OTAN, aparte de ser un socio muy estratégico dentro de la Alianza Atlántica...
> 
> Además, si tenemos, la casi "coincidencia" en el tiempo con el atentado de Niza, pues parece evidente que no se trata de una "coincidencia" y, más bien, todo lo contrario: algo que ya estaba preparado y que se ha llevado a la práctica cuando ha hecho falta... Y, de paso, un "tirón de orejas" a Erdogan.
> 
> ...



Burn articulo, pero, si nos remitimos a la palindromía de este foro, nada nuevo que no sepamos.  Y los europeos pasivos... No sé si el término más mierda viene del símil de medios de información que son una mierda dando de comer las moscas (la población), que por más que alguna vacas (medios no oficialistas) golpean con su cola, siguen yendo a comer de la misma mierda. 

Sobre Ucrania, la ventaja de vivir por esta zona, me cuentan una realidad (hay muchas). Una compañera rusa, casada con un ucraniano de Donetsk (si, como lo oís!) y que se han ido a vivir este año a Rusia, me comentaban que el sentimiento en la zona fronteriza es absolutamente pro-ruso y que la preocupación de los rusos es justamente las excusas con las que la OTAN está posicionándose en la zona. Por eso es cierto que Putin ha logrado revivir un sentimiento patriótico en los rusos, cierto o incierto, y con toda la maquinaria que ha tejido pAra controlR los medios y demás, hoy en día es la única esperanza que ellos ven para proteger su soberanía (no digo que estén contaminados también). Y ellos me preguntaban si los europeos se sentían seguros con esos "juegos" en la zona del Báltico y Ucrania, siendo que los usamos estaban a miles de km y el muerto era para nosotros... Y esta es una pregunta que viene de un ciudadano normal rusa... Yo le respondí que el pienso es barato y da de comer a Millones de europeos, y además, no tiene efectos secundarios en las elecciones... 

Buen sábado!


----------



## Crisis Warrior (16 Jul 2016)

Mu buenas *fernandocg*, totalmente de acuerdo en que el golpe de estado ha sido una teatrillo de marionetas. 
Lo que pasa que este golpe va a ser aprovechado para hacer una limpieza de elementos discordantes a Erdogan. Conseguir una mayor unidad para que en posibles acciones futuras que podrían revolver las tripas a sujetos laicos dentro del mando del ejército, estos no supongan ningún obstáculo para los fines de alguien que, no lo olvidemos apoya a al-Nusra.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Esta "pasividad" de los "europeos" acabará por pasar "factura"... Es tal la presión militar "atlántista" en las fronteras rusas que eso acabará estallando y a mí no me extrañaría que fuera la misma Rusia la que iniciará las hostilidades, a fin de cuentas los "europeos" NO tienen NI PUTA IDEA de que los rusos los barrerían antes de lo que piensan... si es que "piensan". Otra cosa muy distinta es la ampliación de una guerra "local" -en tierras europeas- a una de carácter mundial y donde EE.UU. goza de mayores posibilidades de ganarla.

SÍ, es como dices, a fin de cuentas medios alternativos como el nuestro a cuánta gente llegan... pues, a una exigua minoría. Bueno, tampoco la "inteligencia" en la raza humana se ha caracterizado por ser "mayoritaria", ¿No? Al final, viendo lo que uno ve, pues a pensar en uno mismo y sus más allegados... pero, si de paso, podemos conseguir que algunos integrantes del "rebaño" lo abandonen, pues "miel sobre hojuelas".

# Crisis Warrior: He estudiado a fondo el 23-F, aparte de conocer y convivir con varios de sus "ejecutores" -al final, "ejecutados"...- y este "Golpe" efectuado en Turquía me lo ha recordado mucho.,, Es curioso, porque quienes lo han preparado -que no "turcos"...- NO han "evolucionado" y se les "pilla" a la mínima... Una muestra más de la descomposición del Sistema y con su equivalente paralelismo en la Caída del Imperio Romano.

De todas formas, sabiendo cómo las gastan en Turquía, muy bien debieron venderles la "moto" a los militares de aquel país, máxime si tenemos en cuenta el tipo de unidades militares que participaron en la "Opereta"... Bueno, parece que al CERDO de Erdogan no le ha llegado todavía la hora, pero no sé porqué me da que a éste le va a pasar "algo" más pronto que tarde... Esto ha sido un AVISO.

Y os dejo una extraordinaria entrevista a Manuel Galiana y que NO os podéis perder...

- Comprender el poder hoy: autores clave responden a cuestiones clave (03) Manuel Galiana | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (16 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> Y os dejo una extraordinaria entrevista a Manuel Galiana y que NO os podéis perder...
> 
> ...



Gracias Fernando. Muy recomendable y demoledora :rolleye:


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- BOLSAS EN MÁXIMOS HISTÓRICOS, UN ESPEJISMO - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Jul 2016)

Enlazo dos artículos sobre lo ocurrido este movidillo fin de semana y un tercero que es "primetime" todos los días desde hace 5 años.

He encontrado el blog a través de El Robot Pescador (conocido en este hilo).

Me gusta, particularmente, el articulo sobre la LGTB (que no es espectáculo de este fin de semana sino de los últimos cinco años, erre que erre todos los días). Me gusta porque, al igual que el autor, también estoy hasta las narices de tanto circo con sólo números de payasos ¡Ya no hay trapecistas! Sólo payasos.

El hartazgo del

La CIA y el dictador Erdogan escenifican un autogolpe de Estado-farsa en Turquía | Urania en Berlín

Niza, el

(en este último, la frase _"Se busca inadaptado coránico árabe, juerguista y putero, para ejecutar falsa bandera... en lugar de terrorista yihadista adoctrinado por la cia y los servicios de inteligencia de occidente"_ me parece muy acertada, aunque, como comenté ayer, no creo que lo busquen sino que ya han creado el caldo de cultivo para que surjan como setas y solitos)


----------



## Refinanciado (16 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Refinanciado: Menuda alegría me ha dado saber que sigues por "ahí"... La verdad, es que echo a faltar tus comentarios, pero bueno me imagino que debe ser un problema de tiempo. En fin, en cuando te sea posible y lo consideres conveniente, pues se agradecerían tus aportaciones. ¡Joder! que eres de los más "viejos" de estos hilos... Por lo demás, espero que todo te vaya bien: familia, trabajo, en lo personal y en los... ¡"deberes"! De momento, estarás conmigo en que el "timing" me acompaña y ya sabes a qué me refiero...
> 
> ...



Buenas noches, 

Fernando, el problema que tengo (aparte del tiempo) es simple: el loggeo lo tengo complicado ya que durante el día sólo tengo la posibilidad del móvil, aparte de que no me gusta escribir por lo complejo que me resulta, me da bastantes problemas este foro.

Por las noches (en teoría que es cuando podría postear mejor y más relajado) resulta complicado por los peques, el mayor ya "me quita" el ordenador y ve sus cosillas (que espabilados son para eso, jeje), cuando puedo cogerlo yo ya estoy echo polvo por el pequeño y busco la cama rápidamente, bueno, por ahora es lo que toca, supongo que es una etapa más de la vida.

Por otra parte decir que afortunadamente me sigue yendo muy bien (que quiere decir que todos tenemos buena salud, seguimos currando y las cuentas van saliendo), aunque las extras se van haciendo más frecuentes -supongo que es por la responsabilidad que me toca-, hace un par de semanas terminé una maratón de casi 2 meses sin descanso (tuve que descansar un fin de semana porque estaba sobrepasando el tiempo permitido de trabajar sin descanso, cosas del comité, pero se agradece que estén pendientes del currito).

De los deberes, los tenía abandonados, desde diciembre que no cargaba bien, la verdad es que esperaba que nuestros socios del COMEX enviaran a los MPs al suelo, pero me ha acojonado que el oro no baje de 1300 y la plata de 20, algo no me huele bien, así que me dispuse a cargar por si las dudas (aunque tal y como soy de gafe, el lunes tendremos espectaculares bajadas en los MP's, jaja).

Tus timings se van cumpliendo, pero la verdad es que de la manera en que están sucediendo las cosas es un sin vivir, a veces parece que todo vuelve a la normalidad y en cuanto guardas el gorrito de papel albal en el trastero, aparece un evento que lo cambia todo.

Lo de Francia justo cuando había que revocar el estado de emergencia y que ha ocasionado una "prorroga" de 3 meses, no me ha dejado indiferente. 

Lo de Turquía me ha tocado más porque "lo viví" justo cuando estaba por aquí y me enganchó al hilo (por cierto, gracias a todos lo que amablemente aportaron información desinteresadamente), la verdad es que me acojoné y mucho, ver como disparaban contra los civiles, el control mediático de los masmierda con su "retraso" de entre media y una hora respecto a los acontecimientos, su filtrado, esperar a que el imperio mostrara su postura para que todos le siguieran al unisono. Encima, pareció que estaban esperando a que los mercados cerraran para empezar con su "golpe de Estado", mezclado con la visita del Bobama (al cual nuestros políticos patrios le rindieron pleitesía como era de esperar -TODOS sin excepción-) pocos días antes de los acontecimientos.

En manos de quién estamos, creo que no podemos ganar esta guerra, esperemos encontrar refugio en los MPs y junto con nuestra pericia podamos salvarnos de la quema.

Saludos


----------



## amador (16 Jul 2016)

Dejo este artículo que me ha gustado. 

Estados Unidos: Hay un despertar autoritario en EEUU y Europa. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos


----------



## frisch (16 Jul 2016)

amador dijo:


> Dejo este artículo que me ha gustado.
> 
> Estados Unidos: Hay un despertar autoritario en EEUU y Europa. Noticias de Mundo
> 
> Saludos




La verdad es que el artículo tiene mucha enjundia (da para la reflexión).

Muchas gracias.

Estoy seguro que nuestro fernando tendrá mucho que decir sobre las referencias al Imperio Romano.

Yo discrepo en lo de la teoría de lo ciclíco como explicación final, quizás detrás de lo cíclico haya "otro motor" que motorice esos vaivenes (va y viene) de la Historia. Porque lo cierto es que el resultado final es una creciente esclavización con la paradoja de que el esclavo no tiene conciencia de serlo.

Por supuesto, la esclavización creciente ¿es con respecto a una bandera, un candidato a la Presidencia, un Presidente, un CEO de una multinacional, un club de gente importante, una logia del sursum corda, un conglomerado de todo ello? Yo creo que no. Todos estos no son más que peones. Finalmente ¿de qué se es esclavo y, además, servil? De la mentira, de la codicia, de egoísmo y, sobre todo, del miedo.

Esos son los motores detrás de los vaivenes cíclicos de la Historia.

(es una opinión, nomás)


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Jul 2016)

Hola, frisch: Pues, si quieres mi opinión, te diré que el Fergusson este NO tiene npi de la Historia de Roma... Actualmente, creo que ya hemos dejado atrás a Diocleciano, por tanto nos encontrariamos ya en lo peor del Siglo III y es cuando el Imperio Romano empezó a desmoronarse...

Un simple "apunte": En el Siglo I NO había comenzado el envilecimiento de la moneda romana... Y todavía estaba por llegar el "Siglo de Oro" romano: el II...

El resto de su comentario me ha resultado irrelevante... Tampoco le he prestado atención por el "desatino" cometido al comenzar mal el artículo con esa pésima referencia a Roma...

En cualquier caso, agradezco el aporte de amador y que NO me guste a mí, no quiere decir que otros conforeros hayan encontrado interesante ese artículo.

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> La verdad es que el artículo tiene mucha enjundia (da para la reflexión).
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> ...



Tomando en cuenta tu comentario, yo considero que lo cíclico es vigente -y lo será por siempre-; admito que tu discrepancia está fundada en que se nos escapa un motor que aparentemente ocasiona que esa cliclicidad no se vea como tal, y es verdad, pero si nos basamos puramente en reacciones humanas vemos que no deja de ser mas de los mismo (unos queriendo aprovecharse del esfuerzo de otros -y la mayoría de las veces consiguiéndolo-).

Si se me permite sugerir que es ese motor, para mí sería la "aceleración del tiempo" (yo lo llamo así); es decir, antes -aunque como digo, en esencia es lo mismo- tomaba más tiempo todo.

El "convencer" al esclavo que no lo es (aunque algunas veces haya habido acciones explicitas de esclavitud, éstos lo asimilaban por gracia divina y de alguna manera lo exteriorizaban para que internamente esa sumisión fuera aceptada), era un proceso mucho más largo, tomaba más generaciones de las actuales. Se puede comprobar en que las tradiciones duraban más tiempo, es decir los legados del abuelo estaban presentes en los nietos, ahora no es así, los hijos tienen valores muy distintos a los padres, incluso los valores pueden cambiar varias veces en la vida de un individuo.

Ni que decir de los medios, por ejemplo; antes cualquier tipo de dinero estaba basado en MP's, y ya sabéis lo que en ese entonces costaba obtenerlos. Ahora aunque los medios son infinitamente mejores para obtener MPs, no son necesarios, ya que se ha "evolucionado" a que no hagan falta MPs para respaldar algo que llamamos dinero (y se nos imponga a aceptarlo).

Ahora imaginad el avance que hay en los bienes básicos, no hay comparación. 

Eso ocasiona que se viva más de prisa, incluso que se vivan varias vidas sin siquiera haberlas vivido, ya que no es necesario, todo se hace virtualmente.

Pero lo que toca es que los ciclos tienen que ser más continuos y más reducidos en el tiempo, al inicio (conocido) eran miles de años (muchas generaciones), después cientos de años (varias generaciones), y creo que estamos en las decenas (una generación), posiblemente lleguemos a que 1 individuo vea en su vida varios imperios.

Todo evoluciona (aunque los principios sean los mismos), los que mandan quizás han encontrado que el "borrar la memoria" en cada generación sea más efectivo para el control.

Alguna vez leí que 1 persona viviría 2 crisis y 1 recesión, pero me temo que eso fué en la generación anterior a la mía (yo tengo 40), posiblemente la aceleración sea exponencial y aunque hayamos alcanzado límites nunca vistos (en avances tecnológicos), los ciclos tan repetitivos en el tiempo no nos permitirán reaccionar.

Iba a mencionar que el límite nos lo marcaba el límite físico de nuestro planeta, pero analizando nuestra la actualidad, quizás no sea necesario.

Eso se debe a la virtualidad en nuestras vidas (en la vida real no soy nadie pero en hinternec me monto mis películas), podremos haber viajado por todo el planeta virtualmente (sin haber salido de nuestra habitación) o podremos haber tenido cibersexo con las mejores mujeres del planeta siendo vírgenes.

Y todo eso habrá evolucionado hasta límites insospechados (búsquese aquella noticia del sexo virtual en Japón, que incluía gafas de realidad virtual y un artilugio conectado al pito para darte un gustirrín acorde a la imagen mostrada por las gafas).

Con esa dinámica y ese camino de ¿evolución? podremos haber vivido infinidad de vidas, visto lugares que físicamente no hubiese sido posible (por ejemplo, la profundidad del océano), vuelto ricos y pobres (con un dinero virtual todo es posible), comer los mejores manjares aunque realmente nuestro alimento sea una especie de pienso.

Ahora la cuestión sería...¿a cambio de que?


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2016)

Para acabar (espero, aunque me temo lo peor) con el tema Niza.

El repartidor de periódicos » Niza y Pablo Iglesias


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (17 Jul 2016)

¿Qué pasaría si la mayor tormenta solar registrada tuviera lugar ahora? -- National GeographicRefinanciado efectivamente los tiempos cambian muy deprisa pero creo que os olvidais que estamos viviendo la revolución de la I.A. y esta aplicada a la robótica. Muy pronto llegarán los androides a todos los hogares como cuando llegaron los móviles ya no se irán. 
Los robots evolucionarán a nuestro lado y nuestros hijos lo veran normal. Pero los robots nos superaran en inteligencia millones de veces. No podremos comprender su evolución pues no estaremos capacitados para entender una superevolución de 20.000 años en unos pocos de inteligencia artificial.
Pero lo importante es lo que hay detrás que es la vigilancia masiva en nuestros hogares.
Estos robots como los de google irán conectados siempre a la inteligencia artificial de Google y estos se haran onmipresentes en toda nuestra vida como el sistema domotico google. Hasta sensores y micros en los techos para hablar en cualquier momento con la central google.
Y los coches autónomos nos llevan ya solos como los tesla electricos y google sacará pronto los suyos.
Toda la vida en la tierra estará dirigida por el cerebro artificial de Google.
Se aproxima la paga de subsistencia para los millones de trabajadores de todo tipo y condición que serán muy pronto substituidos por las maquinas.
Creo que habrá un RESET una tormenta solar que nos devolverá a la era preelectrica osea al pleistoceno. todo el dinero se volatizará porque solo el 3% del dinero existe y el resto se crea en apuntes digitales en la contabilidad electronica y cuando todos los aparatos se frian pues voala....
Ni bitcoins tampoco se salvarian.
Solo las monedas de plata y oro servirian para empezar de nuevo.


----------



## Refinanciado (17 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Para acabar (espero, aunque me temo lo peor) con el tema Niza.
> 
> El repartidor de periódicos » Niza y Pablo Iglesias



Buenos días,

Al final más de lo mismo, los medios trasladan cualquier suceso al "conflicto" (quizás consentido) político, llevándolo al clásico "tú más", la habilidad de culpabilizarse unos a otros sobre cualquier tema o suceso, ha llegado hasta límites insospechados.

Cada que veo una noticia en algún medio "oficial" tengo que mirar cual es, de esa manera me puedo poner el chip de la cuerda que toque en ese momento.

En fin, nada nuevo bajo el sol, para mí; lo más relevante en tu link es esta coletilla final:

_Desde el 1 de octubre de 2014, Público incorpora un nuevo sistema de gestión y moderación de comentarios: Disqus. Puedes leer todos los detalles aquí.

Al utilizar los Servicios de Comentarios (A.L. 5.2), el Usuario se compromete a no enviar mensajes que difamen o insulten, o que contengan información falsa, que sea inapropiada, abusiva, dañina, pornográfica, amenazadora, dañando la imagen de terceras personas o que por alguna causa infrinjan alguna ley. [Más información]_

¿Y quién decide que la opinión del Usuario es difamatoria, qu contiene información falsa, que es inapropiada, abusiva, dañina, pornográfica, amenazadora, que daña la imagen de terceras personas o que infingen alguna ley?

¿Hay imparcialidad en esa decisión? ¿O será más de lo mismo trasladado al Usuario? Es decir, depende de que la opinión del Usuario sea o no de la cuerda política del medio informativo en cuestión, para demonizarle o santificarle.

Todo esto independientemente del contenido de dicha opinión; ya sabemos lo bien que se da la doble moral, así a bote pronto se me ocurre lo del tema Toro-Torero, que mientras escriben auténticas barbaridades, mastican unos deliciosos nuggets de pollo importándoles una mierda la manera en que fué criado ese pollo, en fin, la doble moral es lo que es...

Saludos y que tengáis un buen día

---------- Post added 17-jul-2016 at 08:32 ----------

@*HUMANO DE PLATA*: Me parece que nuestro talón de aquiles en ese sentido, más bien pasa por esta situación:

*Pulso electromagnético*

Hay medios para ello y es una opción infinitamente mejor a lanzar las bombas directamente sobre las poblaciones.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jul 2016)

Mira que no me gusta Terstch (basicamente no me gusta nada que destila intolerancia), pero el articulo de opinion que hace en abc hoy, se acerca bastante a lo que opino

Golpe de Estado en Turquía: El golpe real comienza ahora

Mira las caras de los soldados... realmente, parecen campesinos de la Anatolia profunda como comenta... no me creo que el ejercito mas poderoso de Europa sea capaz de tamanya chapuza...


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: Ya expresé en su momento, y bastante antes del desenlace, que existían muchas similitudes entre el Golpe de Estado militar de Turquía y el 23-F. Ahora nos puede parecer una "chapuza", pero estoy convencido de que habían "disponibles" muchas más fuerzas armadas turcas dispuestas preparadas para unirse a los golpistas. Aquí -en "nuestro" 23-F- paso algo muy similar...

En fin, JohnGalt, a medida que se van conociendo "detalles" como los militares implicados y de dónde salieron algunas unidades, está muy CLARO que era algo coordinado a nivel general, ya que están implicadas las TRES Armas del Ejército turco. Por tanto, es difícil -por no decir imposible- de aceptar que "esto" lo hicieron "cuatro" por su cuenta y riesgo. Digamos más bien -al igual que sucedió en España- que había un movimiento "coordinado" y del que se fueron "cayendo" varios de sus "actores" a medida de que el Golpe fracasaba o que la "Opereta" llegaba a su fin... Luego, quedarían con el culo al aire los que lo intentaron y "vendidos" por sus propios compañeros de armas, así como quienes IDEARON la "sacudida" golpista y todos los caminos nos llevan a los EE.UU., ni más ni menos...

No hace falta decirte, JohnGalt, que los Golpes de Estado militares en Turquía siempre han triunfado y de haber querido hacer algo "serio", casi NADIE se les hubiera opuesto en las calles y la mayoría sabemos del carácter absolutamente represivo que han tenido en el pasado y en la actualidad, sino que le pregunten a los Kurdos...

En fin, os dejo un amplio artículo escrito y gráfico que, de alguna manera, avala mi comentario...

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...arse-a-rusia-y-le-montaron-un-golpe-a-erdogan

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, JohnGalt, a medida que se van conociendo "detalles" como los militares implicados y de dónde salieron algunas unidades, está muy CLARO que era algo coordinado a nivel general, ya que están implicadas las TRES Armas del Ejército turco. Por tanto, es difícil -por no decir imposible- de aceptar que "esto" lo hicieron "cuatro" por su cuenta y riesgo. Digamos más bien -al igual que sucedió en España- que había un movimiento "coordinado" y del que se fueron "cayendo" varios de sus "actores" a medida de que el Golpe fracasaba o que la "Opereta" llegaba a su fin... Luego, quedarían con el culo al aire los que lo intentaron y "vendidos" por sus propios compañeros de armas, así como quienes IDEARON la "sacudida" golpista y todos los caminos nos llevan a los EE.UU., ni más ni menos...
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias fernando! Y en tu opinion, suponiendo como bien dices que habia una buena coordinacion de las tres FFAA y que posiblemente habian fuerzas en reserva para ir incorporandose... que puede hacer que en medio de la operacion se "vayan cayendo actores"... quizas el llamamiento a salir a la calle y ver civiles alli? 

Sobre si los USA estaban detras o no, estan haciendo el paripe ahora John Kerry y Erdogan? Pudiera ser....


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: TODO lo que rodea a esta "Opereta" del Golpe de Estado de Turquía está quedando en EVIDENCIA. No sería nada extraño que todo se haya "cocinado" desde dentro y ya te digo que es un "calco" de lo sucedió aquí en España. De entrada, la figura del CERDO de Erdogan sale reforzada y le permite realizar una PURGA de arriba a abajo entre los estamentos militares y... judiciales de Turquía. Y, por tanto, ya de paso una represión más profunda de la que mantiene contra el "Movimiento Gülen".

De momento, JohnGalt, para que veas la "profundidad" de la REPRESIÓN ejercida: hay más de 6.000 detenidos (la mitad militares...), ¡34 Generales! y la destitución de más de 2.700 jueces (el 20% de los existentes), aparte de la detención de miembros de la alta Judicatura turca...

Si te "extrapolo" el 23-F, JohnGalt, te das cuenta de que en un Golpe de Estado hay muchos "actores" que son conocedores del mismo. Mira, ese día 23, en El Goloso (Madrid), se conocían los detalles de la intentona golpista desde "primerísima hora" y no tengo duda de que el 23-F hubiera triunfado en una "primera fase" de haber irrumpido los carros de combate en las calles de Madrid. Además, TODAS las regiones militares y navales estaban a la espera de si la I Región Militar apoyaba el Golpe de Estado... para ADHERIRSE al mismo.

Fliparías, JohnGalt, si te diera el listado de los altos cargos militares que conocían con antelación el 23-F... Y no estoy diciendo NADA que no se sepa, pero claro se ha echado un buen montón de "lodazal" para que los españoles NO conozcan la realidad de lo sucedido. Y en aquellos tiempos, al igual que ahora con Erdogan/Turquía, el "ganador" fue el que deseaban los intereses americanos: el "cazador de elefantes"... Previamente, ya habían eliminado al principal "obstáculo": el Almirante D. Luis Carrero Blanco...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 17-jul-2016 at 14:24 ----------

Otro buen "ejemplo" de la MANIPULACIÓN ejercida por las DESHONETAS "Instituciones" que "dicen" protegernos (Y una MIERDA...)...

- Commission Has Long Known of Diesel Emissions Manipulation - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Jul 2016)

Es la historia de un indio que se hizo confeccionar una camisa de oro que pesaba 3,5 kg y que le costó 220 mil €.

Fin tragique pour l'Indien cousu d'or - Libération

Lo han matado aunque, por lo visto, la camisa no ha sido el móvil.

¡Ojo!


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

NO, frisch, no es "preocupante" y, además, ha sucedido en un país que no es precisamente "modélico" en cuanto a la Seguridad se refiere... Resumiendo, ya me ocuparé yo de mi Oro y prefiero tener su posesión FÍSICA que "desearla"... máxime si su cumplen los peores "designios"...

Y dejo esto...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/critical...conomic-crisis-from-collapse-of-shale-energy/

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (17 Jul 2016)

Interesante artículo.
Según la teoría de la anaciclosis, el mundo occidental estaría saliendo de la fase de democracia.
::
Leer más: Estados Unidos: Hay un despertar autoritario en EEUU y Europa. Noticias de Mundo Estados Unidos: Hay un despertar autoritario en EEUU y Europa. Noticias de Mundo

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: Bien, ese artículo NO es de mi agrado ya ya dí mis motivos en el post 5041... Tampoco -como ya dije- le presté atención ni me lo leí entero. Me pareció realizado por un "indocumentado", al menos en cuanto a la Historia de Roma se refiere.

Y ¡Joder! lo movidos que están siendo los últimos días o desde que comenzamos el año... Parece que hay unas ganas locas de "liarla"...

- Al menos 3 policías muertos en un tiroteo en Baton Rouge, Luisiana

Saludos.


----------



## pamarvilla (17 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, pamarvilla: Bien, ese artículo NO es de mi agrado ya ya dí mis *motivos en el post 5041*... Tampoco -como ya dije- le presté atención ni me lo leí entero. Me pareció realizado por un "indocumentado", al menos en cuanto a la Historia de Roma se refiere.
> 
> Y ¡Joder! lo movidos que están siendo los últimos días o desde que comenzamos el año... Parece que hay unas ganas locas de "liarla"...
> 
> ...



Ups, no lo había leído. 

Respecto al pistolerismo, tan encarnado en la cultura estadounidense, ha salido publicado un estudio en el The Washington Post. Así, de 990 muertos a manos de la policía en 2015, 494 eran blancos, 258 negros y 172 hispanos.

Sobre el presunto racismo policial (que también lo hay) las cifras de difuntos a manos.

Investigation: People shot and killed by police this year - Washington Post

Edito. Y este año contabilizan *522* a día de hoy. En la línea de lo que viene siendo "normal" allí. Ahora bien, a saber si el número de los oficiales muertos se está "disparando" Fatal force: A Washington Post investigation of people shot and killed by police in 2016 - Washington Post


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

Hola, pamarvilla: Mira, te dejo un estudio bastante serio sobre este tema... ¡Ojo! que es muy largo, pero la verdad es que es bastante "revelador" si lo apartamos de lo que solemos leer en los massmierda...

- Law Enforcement and Violence: The Divide between Black and White Americans Issue Brief | APNORC.org | APNORC.org

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Jul 2016)

Hola, estos yankis son únicos haciendo estadísticas sobre los tiroteos. Yo leí una del FBI de no me acuerdo que año publicada en internet y traducida al español en armas.es, en las que analizaba las muertes por tiroteos de ese año, los calibres y puntas utilizadas, el número de impactos acertados sobre el número de disparos realizados, y lo más importante, las distancias de enfrentamiento.
Este estudio fijo que la distancia más común en un tiroteo era entre 3 y 5 metros. Que la mayor parte se resolvía con los dos primeros disparos y en caso contrario la tasa de aciertos era solo de 3%. Daba muchos más datos curiosos pero no recurrdo. El que tenga curiosidad por esas cosas lo puede buscar en internet y además esta traducido al español.
Leyendo te das cuenta que de la realidad a la ficción hay mucho trecho.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: No hace mucho que escribí que el tiro más eficaz es el "instintivo" y que suele ser la respuesta más rápida ante un ataque sorpresivo... que, además, suele producirse a corta distancia. De todas formas, en esos 3-5 metros hablamos de una arma ya desenfundada y presta para disparar, porque sino se lleva claro ante un ataque con arma blanca a una distancia de 3 metros y las "garantías" aumentan en los 5 metros a condición de que la capacidad de reacción sea la adecuada y que suele ser la menos frecuente...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (17 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Pedernal: No hace mucho que escribí que el tiro más eficaz es el "instintivo" y que suele ser la respuesta más rápida ante un ataque sorpresivo... que, además, suele producirse a corta distancia. De todas formas, en esos 3-5 metros hablamos de una arma ya desenfundada y presta para disparar, porque sino se lleva claro ante un ataque con arma blanca a una distancia de 3 metros y las "garantías" aumentan en los 5 metros a condición de que la capacidad de reacción sea la adecuada y que suele ser la menos frecuente...
> 
> Saludos.




Hola, según los expertos a tres metros casi siempre gana el arma blanca. Ya en la esgrima antigua hablaban de la regla de los 20 pies( o más ) que según parece era la distancia a la que se podía hablar con seguridad, con un enemigo con la espada envainada sin riesgo para que te diera tiempo a desenvainar... Un estudio español también habla de que más del 90% de los policías españoles es incapaz de disparar su propia arma en una situación de estrés, sobre todo con falta de entrenamiento.

Un saludo


----------



## Crisis Warrior (17 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> ....y la destitución de más de 2.700 jueces (el 20% de los existentes), aparte de la detención de miembros de la alta Judicatura turca....



Este para mi es uno de los puntos calientes de la actuación de los demócratas radicales turcos. En occidente no hemos ni pestañeado ante este asunto claro, no sea que lo digamos en las noticias y a alguno se le hernie el cerebro cuando intente sumar dos y dos.

Los tripulantes de los tanques me han recordado a los que salieron el 23F en Valencia.... más perdidos que un pingüino en un garaje. 
De lo que el pueblo desarmado haga frente a los tanques y gane prefiero no comentarlo... y de que ese mismo pueblo degolle a algunos de los tripulantes después de que se hayan rendido sirve para recordarnos la tradición musulmana de degollar al enemigo, que ha depuesto sus armas de forma voluntaria.
Desastre de Annual - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sobre las armas....Hollywood ha hecho mucho daño.
Hablando hace ya años con un polícia al preguntar porque prefería revolver a automática lo dejó claro cristalino:
"El revolver no se encasquilla y si sospecho que puedo necesitar más de seis balas es que ya no me meto".
Luego está encontrarse en la situación en la que a uno le va el pellejo, ese día es cuando te conoces de verdad y a lo mejor no te gusta lo que ves.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Jul 2016)

¿Orwell en Roma? Ja,ja,ja... frisch, tengo dicho que la Historia es repetitiva y vamos con una "muestra" que enlaza con un reciente comentario que hice sobre Roma. En él hablaba que, en mi modesta opinión, ya habíamos dejado atrás al Emperador Diocleciano y nos habíamos adentrado ya mucho en el Siglo III... Bien, veamos algunas de las cosas que sucedieron a mediados del Siglo IV:

- "En asuntos monetarios se decretaron regulaciones ineficaces para combatir la Ley de Gresham (el dinero malo desplaza al bueno) y la especulación interna en los distintos tipos de dinero. Se prohibió comprar o vender monedas: tenían que usarse solo para pagos. ¡Incluso se prohibía atesorarlas! Estaba prohibido fundirlas (para extraer la pequeña cantidad de Plata aleada con el bronce). El castigo para estos delitos era la muerte. Se establecieron controles en caminos y puertos, donde la policía revisaba a comerciantes y viajeros. Por supuesto, todos estos esfuerzos no valieron para nada."

Esto está extraido de la obra de Jean-Philippe Levy: "The Economic Life of the Ancient World".

Y yo me pregunto si medidas similares ya no están en la "agenda" y, por ejemplo, la supresión del efectivo sería el equivalente a esas medidas -que fueron "puntuales"- vividas a mediados del Siglo IV... es decir, hace la "leche" de años.

Saludos.

Edito: Muy de acuerdo, Crisis Warrior, y siempre he tenido mis preferencias por el revólver por razones obvias. Luego, el temple y el valor es algo que se "supone" hasta que se pone a "prueba"... Y entonces muchos, pero muchos descubren lo que realmente valen...

Saludos.

# Pedernal: Quita el "casi"... A 3 metros con el arma enfundada no hay "tutia" contra un tío embalado que esgrima un arma blanca. Y sé de lo que te hablo... porque me he dedicado a la enseñanza en la defensa policial. Y respecto a la falta de "entrenamiento" policial en el tiro, dí más bien que NO hay presupuesto para el mismo... Conozco a muchos agentes que tienen que comprarse la munición de forma particular para poder practicar en las galerías que hay a tales efectos.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (18 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y respecto a la falta de "entrenamiento" policial en el tiro, dí más bien que NO hay presupuesto para el mismo... Conozco a muchos agentes que tienen que comprarse la munición de forma particular para poder practicar en las galerías que hay a tales efectos.
> 
> Saludos.



Si es asi, esto es una PUTA VERGUENZA... (vaya, he pecado con otra palabra altisonante...) o Eso si, para embajadas catalanas, alianzas de civilizaciones, y demas... la pasta sobra... 

Os dejo un par de articulos que muestran el "gold rush" que estamos viviendo:

Up Town Gold Project begins gold exploration near Giant Mine

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/story/life/2016/07/13/vermont-gold-panning-hobby/86871928/


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- ¿Por qué defiende Rallo el indefendible PIB oficial?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico

Saludos.


----------



## amador (18 Jul 2016)

Eso es dar cera, y no lo que hacía Karate Kid. :XX:

Lo de la falsificación del PIB es algo muy grave.

¿ Aparte de Centeno, que a veces me parece un poco sensacionalista, hay más economistas que defiendan esta manipulación ? ¿O tienen miedo de decirlo?

... la plata ha abierto corrigiendo un poquito.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - ¿Por qué defiende Rallo el indefendible PIB oficial?. Blogs de El Disparate Económico
> 
> Saludos.





---------- Post added 18-jul-2016 at 10:23 ----------

Añado este enlace sobre un artículo con una visión diferente de la relación robotización vs pérdida de empleos. 

Pensamiento crítico » La falacia del futuro sin trabajo y de la revolución digital como causa del precariado


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Jul 2016)

amador dijo:


> Eso es dar cera, y no lo que hacía Karate Kid. :XX:
> 
> Lo de la falsificación del PIB es algo muy grave.
> 
> ...



También está Juan Laborda, junto a Roberto Centeno Juan Carlos Barba y Carlos Bermejo prepararon el artículo; Laborda es un economista conocido de este foro, considero uno de los más grandes economistas españoles y nada sospechoso de estar al servicio de otros intereses. Aquí la replica final de Juan Ramón Rallo, director del Instituto Juan de Mariana y el más grande representante en el estado de la escuela austriaca, con la cual no comulgo para nada, yo creo que no tienen una teoría económica sino una narrativa, eso si muy bien construida

A propósito del PIB: réplica final a Laborda, Centeno, Barba y Bermejo

Vozpópuli - A propósito del PIB: réplica final a Laborda, Centeno, Barba y Bermejo


----------



## 8cilindros (18 Jul 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> También está Juan Laborda, junto a Roberto Centeno Juan Carlos Barba y Carlos Bermejo prepararon el artículo; Laborda es un economista conocido de este foro, considero uno de los más grandes economistas españoles y nada sospechoso de estar al servicio de otros intereses. Aquí la replica final de Juan Ramón Rallo, director del Instituto Juan de Mariana y el más grande representante en el estado de la escuela austriaca, con la cual no comulgo para nada, yo creo que no tienen una teoría económica sino una narrativa, eso si muy bien construida
> 
> A propósito del PIB: réplica final a Laborda, Centeno, Barba y Bermejo
> 
> Vozpópuli - A propósito del PIB: réplica final a Laborda, Centeno, Barba y Bermejo



Juan Carlos Barba respondió con ataques personales y difamaciones no probadas sobre la financiación del Instituto Juan de Mariana: Sobre la fiabilidad del PIB: réplica a Juan Ramón Rallo

Y la últimísima réplica de Rallo sobre ello: Sobre la fiabilidad del PIB: réplica a Juan Carlos Barba

Yo SÍ comulgo con la Escuela Austríaca en lo básico, excepto en una cosa en la que en los últimos tiempos me he vuelto algo más crítico: la Praxeología como método exclusivo.

Tampoco creo en la Econometría como método científico exclusivo de análisis y estudio económico. ¿Mi solución?: LOS DOS. 

De primeras, realizar como usted dice, una narrativa en la que todo lo que se diga "case" en cuanto a lógica. Y luego como complemento y apoyo empírico, un estudio econométrico.

Y por cierto, dice mucho del nivel de humildad de algunos, el catalogar de "pseudociencia" a la Escuela Austríaca cuando muchos economistas han realizado con éxito a lo largo del pasado siglo y de este, estudios cuantitativos, basados precisamente en la teoría austríaca, para predecir ciertos episodios económicos. Por ejemplo, Peter Schiff.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Jul 2016)

Hola, en mi opinión, decir que la economía es una ciencia, es una estafa para engañar al ciudadano, intentandole dar soluciones científicas a problemas económicos.
Para mí en la economía influyen factores nada científicos como son las pasiones humanas, el miedo, la guerra, el hambre, el orgullo, el egoísmo, la manipulación, etc...
Para mí la economía tiene más de "partida de poker" que de ciencia...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: La Economía debiera ser una "Ciencia" y servir para predecir y adelantarse a los acontecimientos futuros, pero en realidad hoy nos sirve para explicar el PASADO, ni más ni menos...

Respecto a la Escuela Austriaca, pues tiene cosas interesantes -como en todo-, pero yo ando bastante alejado de ella y cada vez más. Eso no quita para que lea algunas de las cosas que me llegan acerca de la misma y en relación a Rallo paso OLÍMPICAMENTE... Me parece un auténtico CARADURA.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Jul 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> J
> 
> 
> Cometí el error de iniciar el debate, no es el foro para discutir esto, llevaría bastante tiempo, pero aún así …
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Noonan on Gold & Silver: "Simply be idle until greater clarity emerges" - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## ernandez (18 Jul 2016)

Asumo que el precio después del alcance del límite de 1286.20 provoque un cambio de sentido.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ya hace tiempo que vengo comentando que en un futuro cercano (más bien, a la "vuelta de la esquina") nos van a "freír" a base de impuestos, ya sea por el rescate bancario como apunta Juan Laborda en el artículo que enlazo, bien por las Pensiones y el previsible "agujero" que se va a producir ahí y NO me estoy refiriendo sólo a la "caducidad" de la "hucha"... También puede que las recorten, a pesar de todas las "promesas" formuladas en sentido contrario, pero claro cuando aseguran algo lo más prudente es esperar todo lo contrario. A fin de cuentas, algunos ya conocemos su "pelaje", aunque para el "rebaño" qué más da... ¿No?

- Vozpópuli - Las élites extractivas preparan un nuevo

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Jul 2016)

Ayer en una conversacion informal con una persona originaria de la India viviendo en UAE desde hace unos anyos, le pregunte por sus habitos de inversion y los de sus conciudadaons...

Lo comento para que veais un poco su cultura (y la de su pueblo)...

Pareciera que lee en el foro (no entiende ni pajolera idea de Spanish, pero tiene bastante sentido comun). Esto es lo que me conto (resumen):

1. Desde hace unos anyos su estrategia de "inversion" es cash flow.

2. Su asset portfolio lo tiene distribuido asi: a) Vivienda en propiedad (ni idea cuanto), b) 25% oro fisico; c) 25% stock markets focalizado en valores seguros que den dividendos; d) 25% cash en bancos

3. Recientemente ha comprado bitcoin y bitgold. Va a probar ahora (testear) su uso (bitcoing para comprar en Amazon, etc... y del bitgold, compro 13 gramos de oro para probar; va a ir ahora a pedir 2 gramos (fisicos) a ver como funciona el sistema). En funcion de su experiencia, me dice que derivara parte del fiat de banco a estas criptocurrencies.

4. Me dijo que su siguiente objetivo es un terreno con acceso a agua y biogeneracion de energia ademas de paneles solares (auto-abastecimiento)... lo tiene facil en India.

5. Le pregunte si no tenia miedo de acumular oro frente a ladrones, etc... y me dijo que el oro lo tenia distribuido en varias cajas fuertes de distintos bancos, y recalco, PRIVADOS.

6. Le pregunte si no tenia miedo de una posible confiscacion... se rio y me empezo a hablar de las consifcaciones en USA, de Nixon y demas... (el tio bien puesto)... y luego concluyo: en India el Banco Central tiene menos de 1% de todo el oro que acumulamos la poblacion, generacion tras generacion... Y sabe perfectamente que si intenta hacer eso, todo el pueblo se echaria a la calle y habria sangre... Me dijo, en India hay dos Dioses... God (el que cada uno tenga) y Gold (el comun para todos)... 

Lo tienen claro, o al menos, mas que muchos espanyoles... creo ;-)


----------



## pamarvilla (19 Jul 2016)

Soy poco entendido en la materia pero a mí Rallo me cae como el culo. Sorry
A este MacGyver de la economía, pese al tufo a establishment del tertuliano, le soporto algunas veces por la tarde-noche radiofónica. 



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ya hace tiempo que vengo comentando que en un futuro cercano (más bien, a la "vuelta de la esquina") *nos van a "freír" a base de impuestos*, ya sea por el rescate bancario como apunta Juan Laborda en el artículo que enlazo, bien por las Pensiones y el previsible "agujero" que se va a producir ahí y NO me estoy refiriendo sólo a la "caducidad" de la "hucha"... También puede que las recorten, a pesar de todas las "promesas" formuladas en sentido contrario, pero claro cuando aseguran algo lo más prudente es esperar todo lo contrario. A fin de cuentas, algunos ya conocemos su "pelaje", aunque para el "rebaño" qué más da... ¿No?
> 
> - Vozpópuli - Las élites extractivas preparan un nuevo
> 
> Saludos.



Emmm, ¿no fue el rajao quién prometió hasta anteayer "voy a bajar los impuestos"? :rolleye:

El de sociedades ya ha sido el primer paso dado por el Gobierno "en funciones según a mí me interese".

El PP en su línea: en campaña prometió bajar los impuestos y ahora anuncia subidas en el Impuesto de Sociedades | elplural.com

Ahora Bruselas

bez - La presión de Bruselas por el déficit acerca una subida de impuestos

Pero estos chicos ¿no eran los aplicados que hacían bien sus deberes presupuestarios, con solvencia y experiencia, no como otros radicales y populistas que solo traen déficit y ruina?

La que se avecina es jodida. La fritura de impuestos está servida, a la vuelta de la esquina, en cuanto se forme nuevo Gobierno.

Y más que jodida si atendemos al capítulo *pensiones*. Aquí mejor no "hacer el indio" (o sí) y seguir atesorando reservas estratégicas y convenientemente di-ver-si-fi-ca-das. La cosa la están poniendo muy oscuro de manera, en mi opinión, calculada y deliberada. La fina lluvia de la propaganda neoliberal está calando en todo dios en este país para asumir como inevitable el pensionazo que viene. Y ningún gobierno PP/PSOE ha hecho, ni hace, ni hará sus deberes para con los ciudadanos aparte de mangonear, despilfarrar y mantener legiones de vagos y maleantes en la macroadministración que soporta esta endeble economía.

Y os dejo este más que acertado artículo de Inurrieta.

Sin pensiones, pero con vivienda

Salu2


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Jul 2016)

En relación al artículo "Las élites extractivas preparan un nuevo “atraco”, Carlos Montero de la Carta de la Bolsa, da por hecho rescate a la banca Italiana en breve

La Carta de la Bolsa - ¿Puede la crisis bancaria italiana dinamitar el conjunto de la UE?

el argumento:


"""Las encuestas dicen que la opción preferida de los italianos en estos momentos es el partido euroescéptico Movimiento Cinco Estrellas. De alcanzar el poder, y realizar un nuevo referéndum para la salida de la UE, la incertidumbre que se generaría sobre el conjunto de la UE sería muy perjudicial. Es por ello por lo que la UE probablemente asuma el coste de la recapitalización bancaria italiana. Del mal, el menos.""

No será sólo la italiana, como señalaba Laborda, así que infiero un cambio de tendencia en el oro, por poco tiempo ...


----------



## Haragán (19 Jul 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> La fina lluvia de la propaganda neoliberal está calando en todo dios en este país para asumir como inevitable el pensionazo que viene. Y ningún gobierno PP/PSOE ha hecho, ni hace, ni hará sus deberes para con los ciudadanos aparte de mangonear, despilfarrar y mantener legiones de vagos y maleantes en la macroadministración que soporta esta endeble economía.



Estoy de acuerdo en que se avecina una subida de impuestos para los próximos años, probablemente acompañada de una reducción de pensiones, aunque sea diferida (para que los que están a punto de jubilarse no se echen a la calle a quemar coches oficiales) como ya han hecho anteriormente. 

También coincido en que, en España, no hay ningún partido con representación que haya propuesto medidas para solucionar el déficit estructural de la Seg. Social. (El PP lo ha ignorado en su programa, el PSOE ha propuesto a las claras más impuestos para apuntalar el sistema).

Lo que no termino de entender es lo de la "fina lluvia de la propaganda neoliberal". Me da la sensación de que se emplea el término "liberal" para mentar el "coco", "el hombre del saco"... como el Duque de Alba en Flandes.

Sin ánimo ninguno de polemizar, solo comentar.

Gracias a todos por vuestros interesantes aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Haragán: Efectivamente, se emplea el término "liberal" de forma muy "ligera" por los medios de comunicación, pero te matizaré lo siguiente y, por supuesto, sin ánimo de polemizar, ya que se trata de un simple comentario al respecto y NO es una réplica al tuyo:

- SIEMPRE hay que saber diferenciar entre Liberalismo y Neoliberalismo. No tienen NADA que ver entre sí...

- Es INDUDABLE, y fuera de toda cuestión, que el Neoliberalismo se ha implantado en nuestro país de forma rápida y continuada. Se observa en la venta "parcelada" de casi todo el país y luego en los recortes y ajustes que se nos han impuesto. Luego, también se han plasmado en las distintas Reformas Laborales y que sólo han servido para enriquecer a unos pocos y miserializar a muchos millones de españoles. TODO este conjunto es HAMBRE para "mañana"... Y no hay que ser un "superdotado" en Economía para verlo.

- En España, Haragán, apenas existen auténticos "liberales" y, realmente, la mayor parte de la gente desconoce qué es el Liberalismo, aparte de que en nuestro país NUNCA ha conseguido una implantación importante a nivel socio-político. Por otro lado, muchos "liberales" que existen en nuestro país son una simple "fachada", ya que Bla,bla,bla... pero se aprovechan de todo aquello que les pueda proporcionar el Estado.

Mira, Haragán, las "etiquetas" en este país se utilizan en muchas ocasiones para "demonizar", bien utilizándolas sin conocimiento de causa o bien de forma "perversa"... Lo puedes ver en esa utilización de "liberal" como en la de "comunista" o "nazi"... ¿Cuántos hablan de los mismos sin apenas conocerlos y cuántos auténticos de éstos existen en nuestro país? ¡Ojo! que esto te lo comenta alguien que está muy alejado tanto del Liberalismo como del Comunismo o del Nazismo, pero entiendo que tengo los suficientes conocimientos de los mismos para saber que también tienen algunos aspectos positivos.

En fin, Haragán, en realidad es una simple cuestión de Cultura, que se tiene o no se tiene.. pero eso NO está de "moda" y SÍ el nuevo puto "Pokémon GO"... ¿Hay o no hay Neoliberalismo? Y es que el Consumo dirigido hacia lo que NO es necesario es una constante cada vez más evidente en nuestra Sociedad y luego vendrán los "lloros"... pero la "culpa" será de aquellos que han seguido en todo momento el movimiento gregario del "rebaño".

Y os dejo esto...

- Un ex banquero central dirigirá el mercado del oro de Londres

Bueno, "parió la burra"... ¿Ves, Haragán, cómo el Neoliberalismo lo está copando TODO? Si algo ya era "corrupto", ahora ya no nos quedará ninguna duda de ello...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (19 Jul 2016)

Muy interesantes los links y discusiones de los últimos días.

La cosa se pone cada vez más fea. Aquí en Valencia la Ford va a despedir a 600 personas y en Barcelona la planta de chapa de Nissan externalizando fuera de España.

Ford anuncia el despido de 430 trabajadores en la planta de Almussafes - Levante-EMV

Nissan deja a medio gas su fábrica de Montcada

En próximo otoño, acabado el boom turístico, vamos a volver a ver muy malos datos del paro.

Echo en falta algún análisis gráfico de los de #paketazo para oír su opinión de lo que puede hacer la Plata y el Oro en las próximas semanas.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (19 Jul 2016)

No le des más vueltas Haragán.
Yo, a la cosa esa que nos imponen a marchas forzadas lo llamaría neoligarquía y, la verdad, si me apuras, le quitaría el prefijo neo porque es más vieja que la pana.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Supongo que paketazo habrá tomado nota y cuando le sea posible ya os tirará unas líneas, aunque si te digo la verdad poco hay que comentar... Estamos en un "impasse" y sigo manteniendo que creo que en el período de Agosto/Septiembre el Oro "testeará" la zona de resistencia que está un poco por encima de los $1400. Y tampoco creo que la supere a la "primera", pero se hace camino al andar... ¿No?

amador, si tienes en cuenta la "fortaleza" de los índices bursátiles americanos, los MPs lo están haciendo MUY BIEN... Y para mí eso es muy "indicativo"... aunque Ojalá corrigieran un poco más y permitieran subirse al "tren" a más gente, vamos a aquellos que ven un poco más allá del puto "Pokémon GO"...

Por cierto, 10.000 funcionarios de la Enseñanza PURGADOS en Turquía... ¿Alguien duda todavía de que Erdogan está detrás de la Opereta del Golpe de Estado? ¿Y ese país tiene "opciones" de entrar en la UE? Espero y deseo que para entonces ya no exista ese ENGENDRO de "Institución"... Y los turcos que se queden en su país y es que tienen de "europeos" lo mismo que yo de "asiático"...

Además, qué Cojones... ahora mismo hay más motivos para llevar a cabo sanciones contra Turquía que las que se siguen manteniendo contra Rusia...

Y dejo esto para que sirve para "reflexionar", "pensar" y algo más... 

- These Sicilian Mortgages Show How Difficult It Is to Rescue Italian Banks - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Jul 2016)

Bueno, la Cosa Nostra arregla los impagos con dos llamadas de teléfono a quien corresponda. Italia es un polvorín.

_Edito: se me ha ido la tecla y no he terminado mi comentario._

Italia es el paradigma de país que funciona mientras la bolsa sona (eso que decían de los catalanes). Ahora que todo se va al garete, su caida (en mi opinión cantada) será estrepitosa. Volverán a disgregarse. El Veneto lleva tiempo con la idea. Sicilia, si hace falta se asocia con el país sin nombre (por cierto, era uno de los planes al finalizar la segunda guerra mundial). Puglia, Campania (Nápoles)...

Los únicos italianos de verdad son los de las dolomitas y los del Valle de Aosta. Los primeros son austríacos y los segundos, una especie de Andorra.

Si Italia explota, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Jul 2016)

# frisch: ¿Sólo Italia? Me parece que en el mundo ya quedan pocas zonas donde el aire se pueda "respirar" sin "contaminantes"...

Y una prueba más de la DESCOMPOSICIÓN del Sistema, la hemos tenido con las declaraciones del "chochito" de Trump y poniendo en evidencia también a todo el "equipo" de asesores del "lunático". Al "chochito" en cuestión le hubiera sido más rentable decir que se había fijado en Trump por su DINERO y nada más, porque tampoco hay NADA más... ¡Joder! y luego somos tan ingenuos de preguntarnos en manos de quiénes está el mundo: de unos IMBÉCILES que son MENOS "imbéciles" que quienes les impulsan a esos lugares de "privilegio", ni más ni menos...

Y dejo esto... ¡PREOCUPANTE! Que un CERDO como Erdogan tenga acceso a armas nucleares NO es "tranquilizante"...

- GOLPE EN TURQUIA: UN GRAVE PELIGRO NUCLEAR DEL QUE NADIE ESTÁ HABLANDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

Ahí os dejo algo de AT sobre la Plata... y ya es sabido que no me gusta guiarme por el mismo, máxime cuando uno no tiene horizonte temporal, pero entiendo también que hay foreros a los que puede interesarles.

- Key Silver Price Update | Silver Phoenix

Y también os dejo un enlace a una entrevista a John Rubino. No lo he visualizado, pero quien me lo ha enviado dice que es interesante.

- Global Chaos to Spread to U.S. in 2017 | John Rubino - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Multa a España: Bruselas aprueba una lista que congela 60 programas de inversión. Noticias de Economía

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, sigue la fase correctiva en los MPs y, de momento, NO la veo "preocupante", es más la considero interesante para añadir/acumular si se dan determinados niveles y me refiero a aquellos que ya están "dentro" y desean optimizar un nuevo punto de entrada.

Hace unos minutos el Oro en los $1317,35 y no creo que la actual fase correctiva vaya más allá de los $1296,10-$1261,20... Y la Plata anda en torno a los $19,557 y aquí el nivel máximo de caída lo sitúo entre los $17,744-$17,312 y no está de más recordar que la Plata es mucho más volátil que el Oro, de ahí que tenga más margen si continúa la actual corrección. Y será interesante saber qué nos dice el COT del Viernes...

Y dejo esto... Mucho Bla, bla, bla... y propaganda gratuita, pero el tema sigue IGUAL...

- Los desahucios de vivienda habitual se disparan un 30% en un año, según el Banco de España

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (20 Jul 2016)

Pensiones: La Seguridad Social saca 1.000 millones más del Fondo de Reserva | Economía | EL PAÍS

Supongo que es para celebrar que ya tienen un acuerdo con los independentistas de derechas. Esos eran buenos o malos?
Un saludo


----------



## frisch (20 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Pensiones: La Seguridad Social saca 1.000 millones más del Fondo de Reserva | Economía | EL PAÍS
> 
> Supongo que es para celebrar que ya tienen un acuerdo con los independentistas de derechas. Esos eran buenos o malos?
> Un saludo



*Son*

De todas formas hay que quitarse de la cabeza la idea de que la economía estatal se rige como la economía doméstica.

En la economía doméstica rigen dos factores: entradas - salidas

En la Estatal rigen tres factores: entradas - salidas y exprimidor de entradas.

En la economía doméstica, si las salidas superan las entradas, se periclita.

En la economía estatal, en el mismo caso de figura, se sigue exprimiendo.

En la economía doméstica no hay forma de tirar de impresora.

En la Estatal, sí.

Cuando se le acabe la tinta a la impresora estatal, no hay por qué rasgarse las vestiduras porque la economía estatal puede reinventarse a si misma.

¿Por qué la economía doméstica no puede tirar de impresora, ni reinventarse a si misma y, la economía estatal sí?

Porque la economía estatal es una mentira y la doméstica verdad.

¡Escoja! (en las próximas elecciones).


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2016)

Hola, frisch: Uno ya anda ASQUEADO de las elecciones y de la Política en general, pero vamos NO veo esa disociación que tú haces entre la Economía estatal y la doméstica... La segunda va a depender y MUCHO de lo que decida la primera, tanto si gusta como si no. Y desde luego, NO se va a "cambiar" NADA desde la "contemplación", pero bueno eso ya dependerá de los gustos o "sensaciones" de cada cual.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Uno ya anda ASQUEADO de las elecciones y de la Política en general, pero vamos NO veo esa disociación que tú haces entre la Economía estatal y la doméstica...
> .../...



Muy sencillo.

El día que la economía estatal suplantó a la economía doméstica, empezó a joderse todo. Lo digo de forma más clara: el día que la contabilidad doméstica fue suplantada por la contabilidad estatal, empezó el jodimiento de todo.

Este proceso ha sido largo. Ahora empezamos a ver sus frutos. Resulta que, como era de cajón (sin ser economista), los frutos están podridos. Vamos, que son tóxicos.

Pero lo curioso de la historia es que a pesar de la toxicidad, el Estado sigue practicando anti-contabilidad y las huestes aplauden con las orejas (ya no tienen manos).


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Jul 2016)

No sé... frisch, pero discrepo bastante en el "fondo" de lo que comentas y, quizás, menos en la "forma" si nos referimos a la situación actual... Mira, posiblemente, se me "entienda" mejor después de leer el artículo que leí esta mañana y que ahora os enlazo...

- ''Maletín en mano, traje con olor a fritanga. Pero creo que llegamos tarde'' | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Las consecuencias de un PIB sobrestimado

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2016)

Apaga y vámonos...

- El BCE publica su listado de compras loco de deuda corporativa

Saludos.


----------



## racional (21 Jul 2016)

El oro ya baja otra vez despues del calentón del Brexit, tal y como se esperaba, acaso alguien se habia creido que esta era la vez definitiva que iba a subir? esto va a ocurrir muchas veces y durante muchos años hasta que llege la subida de verdad, que no sera en esta década y puede que ni siquiera en la siguiente.


----------



## amador (21 Jul 2016)

#racional, tus análisis Rappelísticos no son de mucha utilidad.

Al menos mójate y da un soporte de la caída como da fernando o algún dato objetivo.

... y de la Plata que ? Crees que caerá a 17 USD otra vez ?

Bueno ...





racional dijo:


> El oro ya baja otra vez despues del calentón del Brexit, tal y como se esperaba, acaso alguien se habia creido que esta era la vez definitiva que iba a subir? esto va a ocurrir muchas veces y durante muchos años hasta que llege la subida de verdad, que no sera en esta década y puede que ni siquiera en la siguiente.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Jul 2016)

Con poco conocimiento pero ... ahí otro juicio "rappeliano" ..
De septiembre a diciembre ha seguido un patrón de subida desde los 90, este 2016 debería seguir ese patrón y con más motivos que la mayoría de años, pienso que le queda poco semanas - tal vez agosto - para dar la vuelta y seguir con el alza.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Jul 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Con poco conocimiento pero ... ahí otro juicio "rappeliano" ..
> De septiembre a diciembre ha seguido un patrón de subida desde los 90, este 2016 debería seguir ese patrón y con más motivos que la mayoría de años, pienso que le queda poco semanas - tal vez agosto - para dar la vuelta y seguir con el alza.



Creo que comentó Fernando que estos meses estacionalmente no eran beneficiosos para los mps. Después de la locura del 2011, que anduvo coleando hasta el 2012, desde el 13 los veranos han sido bajistas y casi siempre he aprovechado para echar algo plateado al saco. 

Ahora mismo estoy echando el ojo a lotecillos de monedas de plata que suele pasar desapercibidas, purezas de 0.835 y 0.900 que no despiertan el interés numismático por estar muy curradas y tampoco el interés de los metaleros por ser feas, estar golpeadas, sucias y arañadas . Al final plata, y como alguien dijo en el foro, a la hora de fundir, da lo mismo si el acabado es proof o la moneda tiene un considerable desgaste.

Racional, cuando hablas subida en dos décadas, qué techos tienes en mente?

Hoy escuchaba la radio en el coche y hablaban sobre la retirada del fondo de pensiones para pagar el irpf y de lo "buenos" y "saludables" que son los planes de pensiones privados, sus rentabilidades y lo engañado que tienen las entidades financieras a la mayoria de suscriptores respecto al dinero que meten mes a mes, que muchos piensan que insertan el dinero en un cerdito hucha cuando la realidad es que lo están tirando por la alcantarilla.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2016)

¿"Racional"? Anda ya... "Alma de cántaro" y ya vas bien "servido". Vamos, a ver "lince económico-financiero", hace unos minutos el Oro estaba en los $1329,65 y sus máximos de este año se han situado en los $1376,40... Luego, ahora estaría cayendo un mísero -3,40% y eso es motivo para prospeccionar (vete a saber si sabe qué es eso...) la vuelta a un escenario "bajista" y que, además, deja entrever de largo recorrido. Bueno, este "pitoniso" venido a menos, ya nos hablo de los $750 en línea con su "gurú" particular, es decir Harry Dent, y dónde estamos ahora... ¡Joder! que lo dijo hace unos pocos meses.

En fin, perdéis el tiempo leyendo sus "sesudos" análisis de a ninguna parte... Y encima habla de "décadas", vamos como si para entonces el mundo no vaya a cambiar mucho y vamos a ver si existe tal y como lo conocemos ahora. Y lo dejo aquí, un nuevo ¡KO! y ya lleva la "leche" en este hilo...

Además, le reitero el "mantra" de SIEMPRE: aquí, por regla general, ATESORAMOS y en el Diccionario se lo "traducirán" si no lo entiende... que no lo va a entender.

# Charizato21: El Oro presenta una pauta estacional favorable que empieza de forma muy tímida en Julio y suele prolongarse en Agosto y Septiembre, luego baja un poco en Octubre, para volver a subir en Noviembre y Diciembre. ¡Ojo! que las pautas NO se cumplen siempre, ni mucho menos y más bien son muy IRREGULARES. Ahora bien, para aquellos que les interese, los mejores meses son por este orden: Septiembre, Noviembre, Agosto y Diciembre.

# Arbeyna: El Verano NO suele ser favorable para la Plata y todo lo contrario para el Oro, tal y como le comentaba a Charizato21. En cualquier caso, y de momento, observo bastante fortaleza en la Plata. Hoy con unos amigos comentaba que estaba esperando a ver qué hacia si el Cobre se gira (previsible), aunque parece que anda "desacoplada"...

¡Joder! NO le preguntes a "racional" sobre supuestos "techos" porque éste tiene fijo en el tarro un determinado gráfico y cree que se va a repetir, ni más ni menos... pero claro NO ve que los tiempos actuales y, seguramente, futuros NO tienen NADA que ver con aquello y es lo malo de "jugar" a economista sin tener en cuenta otros factores que inciden en el precio de los MPs.

SÍ, yo también he comprado algo de "quincalla", y como hoy le decía a un amigo, a la hora de la "verdad" -y si es necesario- la Plata que importará es la que se pueda extraer de la moneda, lingote, etc. Es una forma de hacerse con Plata a precios económicos y lo que menos importará es el estado en que se encuentre.

Y los MPs pueden ser una forma de complementar un Plan de Pensiones o, simplemente, sustituirlo o formar parte de una necesaria diversificación. En fin, es una cuestión de darle al "tarro" de forma "creativa" y que tampoco es tan difícil.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- ¿LA PURGA DE ALTOS MANDOS DE PUTIN PRESAGIA UNA OPERACIÓN MILITAR A GRAN ESCALA? | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Por cierto, no estoy de acuerdo con lo que comenta el autor en relación a los carros de combate rusos. Es sabido que tanto la URSS como la Rusia actual han cuidado SIEMPRE de disponer de unas poderosas y eficaces unidades acorazadas. Por ejemplo, el carro de combate mejor considerado de la WW II fue el T-34 y en la actualidad ese lugar lo ocupa el T-14 Armata...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Jul 2016)

Los rusos han invertido muchisimo dinero en modernizar todas sus defensas y si alguien quiere que nos enfrentemos para forrarse seriamos destruidos por sus armas nucleares y si no estalló en la guerra fria con lo a punto que estubo el juicio final sería una locura hacerlo hoy. La autodestrucción de la tierra y sus habitantes les preocupa mucho a nuestros amigos de otros planetas. (No es broma) Muchas civilizaciones del espacio llegán a este estadio en el que se autodestruyen y algunas no llegan a cohabitar con las otras.
Obtener oro con las tecnicas más modernas ya no es contaminante.
Hay civilizaciones extraterrestres que valoran mucho el oro por sus increibles poderes de los cuales no hemos descubierto aún.
Somos un pueblo destructivo pero con mucho potencial y debemos evolucionar como especie. Hasta ahora nos tienen en aislamiento por decisión de la Federación Galáctica. No nos dejan volver a la Luna ni ir a Marte. Por eso despues de estar siete veces en la Luna no hemos vuelto a ir desde 1972. Hace 44 años. Astronautas del Apolo 17 filtraron aquello de que vieron naves y seres pero todo se tapó.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...decada-de-los-90-al-servicio-del-fmi-y-el-bm-

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (22 Jul 2016)

Craig Hemke, una analista que ve el oro cerca de los 1.500 dólares para finales de año:
A Timeline For The Next Rally In Gold - Craig Hemke | Sprott Money


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Jul 2016)

A ver si alguien del foro pudiera responderme, el caso es que soy voluntario en un centro y paso algunas noches con indigentes, está a pocos metros de de la playa más concurrida de Barcelona; me sorprende que ya en dos ocasiones cuando salgo a las 07:00h veo dos tipos de alrededor de 50 años, que regresan de la playa, van bien vestidos con ropa de trabajo de calidad y con unos detectores de metales enormes, no llevan ningún distintivo, así que parece como si se dedicaran a buscar joyas perdidas de los bañistas.
La pregunta es ¿Cómo puedes blindar un espacio de un trastero, para que no te detecten MP's con artilugios detectores de los ídem? Es una curiosidad, de momento no tengo la intención, pero si la banca sigue por la pendiente, no dudo que un día se queden con el contenido de las cajas; gracias


----------



## Orooo (22 Jul 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> A ver si alguien del foro pudiera responderme, el caso es que soy voluntario en un centro y paso algunas noches con indigentes, está a pocos metros de de la playa más concurrida de Barcelona; me sorprende que ya en dos ocasiones cuando salgo a las 07:00h veo dos tipos de alrededor de 50 años, que regresan de la playa, van bien vestidos con ropa de trabajo de calidad y con unos detectores de metales enormes, no llevan ningún distintivo, así que parece como si se dedicaran a buscar joyas perdidas de los bañistas.
> La pregunta es ¿Cómo puedes blindar un espacio de un trastero, para que no te detecten MP's con artilugios detectores de los ídem? Es una curiosidad, de momento no tengo la intención, pero si la banca sigue por la pendiente, no dudo que un día se queden con el contenido de las cajas; gracias



Meter un detector de metales en un trastero puede ser toda una orquesta.

Dentro de un trastero todo es metal. Tornillos, chapas, lejas, estanterias, herramientas, etc, etc.


----------



## Angelillo23 (22 Jul 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> A ver si alguien del foro pudiera responderme, el caso es que soy voluntario en un centro y paso algunas noches con indigentes, está a pocos metros de de la playa más concurrida de Barcelona; me sorprende que ya en dos ocasiones cuando salgo a las 07:00h veo dos tipos de alrededor de 50 años, que regresan de la playa, van bien vestidos con ropa de trabajo de calidad y con unos detectores de metales enormes, no llevan ningún distintivo, así que parece como si se dedicaran a buscar joyas perdidas de los bañistas.
> La pregunta es ¿Cómo puedes blindar un espacio de un trastero, para que no te detecten MP's con artilugios detectores de los ídem? Es una curiosidad, de momento no tengo la intención, pero si la banca sigue por la pendiente, no dudo que un día se queden con el contenido de las cajas; gracias



Yo tengo un aparatito de esos y te comento que lo que dice el compañero Oroo es cierto, meter un detector en un trastero es una locura, hay metal por todas partes (el armado del hormigon, tuberias, cables que no se ven por debajo, alambres de obra...) Amen de que en un espacio tan reducido probablemente detectes las estanterias y cachivaches antes que cualquier cosa oculta.

En cuanto a como "blindar" la zona, cualquier tipo de mallado o de basura metalica distribuida uniformemente por el suelo o el cemento sirve. Las anillas de las latas de refrescos y las chapas son particularmente jodidas, por las propiedades electromagneticas de esas geometrias. 

Como información general a los foreros apocalipticos, el oro es lo que menos "pita", la plata ya si es mas normal. 
Cuanto mas pequeño sea el bulto, menos perfil ofrezca, y mas profundo esté, mas dificil es de encontrar.Es decir, una moneda de canto es mas dificil de localizar que una tendida. El terreno también ayuda, un terreno fuertemente mineralizado o con trazas de metal es una **tada para los detectores, aunque todas estas cosas se solventan utilizando equipos mejores y experiencia.


----------



## El hombre bala (22 Jul 2016)

Te compras una caja de cartuchos de perdigones de plomo del 7, por ejemplo,haces un mortero para enlucir todo el trastero,le mezclas los perdigones y a enlucir!!


----------



## karlilatúnya (22 Jul 2016)

Una gota de agua donde menos se ve es en el océano
En su defecto dentro de una cisterna
Una moneda si la entierras a una buena profundidad y por encima (a un metro aprox.) sueltas ferralla, y por x metros por los lados,pasarán muuuuchos años sin ver la luz.
Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Jul 2016)

*La semana próxima empieza el rally alcista*



Obi dijo:


> Craig Hemke, una analista que ve el oro cerca de los 1.500 dólares para finales de año:
> A Timeline For The Next Rally In Gold - Craig Hemke | Sprott Money




Excelente análisis, tal vez algo complicado para mi, pero pienso que la semana próxima empieza el rally alcista, lo que indica y algo de cosecha propia: 

1- Hoy bajará el oro fuertemente y tal vez el lunes: presión cerrar contratos antes de vencimiento, (26/07 opciones / 28/07 contratos) 

2- A partir de mediados de la semana que viene de nuevo el fuerte rally 

3- Miércoles reunión de la FED No se prevén subidas

4- Jueves (a efectos prácticos para nosotros será el viernes) Banco de Japón nuevos planes QE debilitación del yen


----------



## oinoko (22 Jul 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> 1- Hoy bajará el oro fuertemente y tal vez el lunes: presión cerrar contratos antes de vencimiento, (26/07 opciones / 28/07 contratos)



No lo creo , 
El volumen de vencimientos de futuros de oro este mes de Julio es simbólico, los volumenes fuertes de vencimientos de este año son Agosto y Diciembre.

La última semana de Agosto y la última de Diciembre puede ser sangrienta. 250.000 contratos abiertos en cada uno de los meses,.... de momento.

Gold Volume - CME Group

Y para la plata el mes clave es Septiembre.

Silver Futures - CME Group

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Jul 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> No lo creo ,
> El volumen de vencimientos de futuros de oro este mes de Julio es simbólico, los volumenes fuertes de vencimientos de este año son Agosto y Diciembre.
> 
> La última semana de Agosto y la última de Diciembre puede ser sangrienta. 250.000 contratos abiertos en cada uno de los meses,.... de momento.
> ...


----------



## frisch (22 Jul 2016)

En lo que va de 2016 (7 meses) han muerto ahogadas casi 3000 (tres mil) personas tratando de cruzar el Mediterráneo.

37,5 veces más que en el último atentado en Niza

No estoy equiparando las razones de unas muertes y otras. No.

Pero, me digo que los casi 3000 muertos en el Mediterráneo también tendrán familia, amigos... vidas destrozadas.

Algo no pita en toda esta historia y el rebaño parece que ni se inmuta.

Algo parecido a los alemanes que vivían cerca de los campos de concentración y decían que sí, que habían notado un cierto olor pero que para nada sabían lo que ocurría ahí dentro.


Gairebé 3.000 morts creuant el Mediterrani aquest 2016

(gairebé significa casi)


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- https://srsroccoreport.com/the-subprime-u-s-economy-disintegrating-due-to-subprime-energy-debt/

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (22 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En lo que va de 2016 (7 meses) han muerto ahogadas casi 3000 (tres mil) personas tratando de cruzar el Mediterráneo.
> 
> 37,5 veces más que en el último atentado en Niza
> 
> ...



Muy cerca frish, Muy cerca. Pero eso se puede comentar en petite comite, porque ya Sabes, las ovejas blancas se creen mejor que las negras, porque su cultura y sus valores son los que priman; lo mismo piensan las negras. El pastor, las mueve a su antojo... Y el perrito, quizas seamos eso, Pues trata de hacer su vida Pero joder, tiene que obedecer al pastor para comer de vez en cuando, aunque eso no le quita para saber que ovejas blanca y negras son la misma m...

No he bebido, lo juro..


----------



## frisch (22 Jul 2016)

El tribunal de cuentas sostiene que 30.000 muertos ‘cobran’ pensión.
La Seguridad Social no comparte las conclusiones.

El Tribunal de Cuentas sostiene que 30.000 muertos

¿Están hablando del mismo país estos dos organismos oficiales o es que esto ya es una parodia de país?

_Edito_: Para que luego digan que en este país no puede haber pucherazo en unas elecciones. Hombre, por supuesto que no, somos un país serio.


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Jul 2016)

Muy buenas, creeis que el oro ha corregido suficiente o aun tiene recorrido a la baja viendo la fortaleza de los indices usa?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: Hace muy poco que dí mi opinión al respecto: el rango de bajada lo sitúo entre los $1296,10 y los $1261,20. De perderse éste último nivel con volumen, pues se abriría un escenario más bajista y el Oro podría irse hacia los $1209,80, pero esa última posibilidad la veo bastante improbable y, precisamente, la "fortaleza" en los índices americanos NO se está notando en exceso en el Oro, vamos esa es mi impresión o "lectura" de la actual situación.

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (22 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jeenyus: Hace muy poco que dí mi opinión al respecto: el rango de bajada lo sitúo entre los $1296,10 y los $1261,20. De perderse éste último nivel con volumen, pues se abriría un escenario más bajista y el Oro podría irse hacia los $1209,80, pero esa última posibilidad la veo bastante improbable y, precisamente, la "fortaleza" en los índices americanos NO se está notando en exceso en el Oro, vamos esa es mi impresión o "lectura" de la actual situación.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu opinión fernando, estoy de acuerdo en que para estar los indices en maximos historicos, esta correccion del oro debiera haberlo tirado mas. Da la impresión de que aquí nadie se fia de nadie.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Jul 2016)

Y los 30.000 muertos que cobran pensión donde se gastán el dinero esos putos zombis en benidorm?


----------



## frisch (22 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Y los 30.000 muertos que cobran pensión donde se gastán el dinero esos putos zombis en benidorm?



Yo, sólo trataba de poner en exergo la contradicción (por no decir otra cosa) entre dos organismos oficiales (que por cierto los pagas tú).


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Jul 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: SÍ, fuera de la inercia que llevan las Bolsas americanas... parece como si algunos "jugadores" NO se fiarán unos de otros, aparte de los "faroles" que puedan darse... Y hoy hemos tenido una buena prueba de ello en el Dax alemán que pasaba olímpicamente de lo que estaba sucediendo en el país y ya no digo los índices americanos... No sé si alguien puede "explicárselo". Yo, desde luego, NO...

Y os dejo el COT de hoy...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 22, 2016

No hay grandes novedades en relación al anterior y, quizás, se observa un ligero recorte en los Cortos de los Comerciales y que el Interés abierto sigue siendo muy elevado. Esa sigue siendo una buena noticia...

Y también os dejo este artículo...

- Another Reason This Bull Market Will Not Buckle Soon | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: De nuevo...

- Damn Manipulators

Aconsejo entrar en el enlace propuesto al final del artículo.

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (23 Jul 2016)

Creo que es un "post interesante"...

Can Gold And Bitcoin Protect From Coming Economic Malaise?

Entrad en los enlaces dentro del post tambien... os dejo uno de ellos:

Ethereum Now Accepted To Buy Gold Bullion: Huge Use Case - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-jul-2016 at 15:03 ----------




JohnGalt dijo:


> Creo que es un "post interesante"...
> 
> Can Gold And Bitcoin Protect From Coming Economic Malaise?
> 
> Entrad en los enlaces dentro del post tambien... os dejo uno de ellos:


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2016)

Interesante artículo el que os dejo...

- "BREXIT" y "BRICSEXIT": geopolítica del colapso controlado | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (23 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Interesante artículo el que os dejo...
> 
> - "BREXIT" y "BRICSEXIT": geopolítica del colapso controlado | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition
> 
> Saludos.



Buenisimo fernando, yo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, al igual que muchos otros, que nos hallamos en la bajada de la onda del ciclo Kondratiev, donde se suceden diversas burbujas, como han sido la punto com, la inmobiliaria, y ahora, estamos en el pico de la burbuja de deuda, sin duda va a ser devastadora. La onda Kondratiev nos hace transitar por diferentes recesiones, que tienen sus bulltraps, como han sido las últimas burbujas, para finalmente llevarnos a una depresión profunda, con un estancamiento tremendo del crecimiento, y finalmente, como el ser humano es de mollera dura, e incapaz de crear un crecimiento sostenible( que tampoco interesa a las elites, las cuales se enriquecen en cada bulltrap)pues al final se opta por barajar de nuevo para la nueva partida...barajar es guerra y destrucción, para que haya que volver a reconstruir paises nuevamente, se aniquilan paises enteros y sus pobladores, y la rueda puede volver a girar. Mientras nosotros nos despedazamos en los campos de batalla, las elites se frotan las manos con el futuro reconstructivo que obviamente ellos coparán.

Uno de los elementos claves en las ondas de Kondratiev, que viene dandose desde 1800 y que es uno de los conductores de los ciclos económicos, es TAAAAAAAAAAAACHAAAAAAAN! LA SUBIDA DE TIPOS DE INTERES DE LOS BANCOS CENTRALES. Las depresiones suelen estar anticipadas por las subidas de tipos.
Ya vemos que la Fed está ansiosa por subir tipos, aunque de momento no se decide, pero viendo los índices usa y su fortaleza( artificial e hiperinflada de cara a las elecciones y con dinero gratis), es probable que le den un toque al alza a los tipos pronto.

Todo esto coincidiría con la tremenda divergencia entre oro e indices, en el cual el oro se ha girado al alza en trimestrales, y no creo que lo paren ya...hay mucha acumulación en el metal refugio, y coincide con practicamente el cruce MACD en índices usa en trimestral, el cual está comenzando a girarse a la baja, si bien de momento lo están manteniendo al alza con las elecciones a la vista. A los yankis, que basan gran parte de su sistema de pensiones en fondos indexados a renta variable, no les gusta pensar que las cosas van mal cuando hay elecciones, y que su futuro no esté garantizado.

Es una opinión personal, pero creo ciegamente que todo lo que menciono llegará, solo espero que no sea demasiado devastador.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Jul 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Buenisimo fernando, yo vengo diciendo desde hace tiempo, al igual que muchos otros, que nos hallamos en la bajada de la onda del ciclo Kondratiev, donde se suceden diversas burbujas, como han sido la punto com, la inmobiliaria, y ahora, estamos en el pico de la burbuja de deuda, sin duda va a ser devastadora. La onda Kondratiev nos hace transitar por diferentes recesiones, que tienen sus bulltraps, como han sido las últimas burbujas, para finalmente llevarnos a una depresión profunda, con un estancamiento tremendo del crecimiento, y finalmente, como el ser humano es de mollera dura, e incapaz de crear un crecimiento sostenible( que tampoco interesa a las elites, las cuales se enriquecen en cada bulltrap)pues al final se opta por barajar de nuevo para la nueva partida...barajar es guerra y destrucción, para que haya que volver a reconstruir paises nuevamente, se aniquilan paises enteros y sus pobladores, y la rueda puede volver a girar. Mientras nosotros nos despedazamos en los campos de batalla, las elites se frotan las manos con el futuro reconstructivo que obviamente ellos coparán.
> 
> Uno de los elementos claves en las ondas de Kondratiev, que viene dandose desde 1800 y que es uno de los conductores de los ciclos económicos, es TAAAAAAAAAAAACHAAAAAAAN! LA SUBIDA DE TIPOS DE INTERES DE LOS BANCOS CENTRALES. Las depresiones suelen estar anticipadas por las subidas de tipos.
> Ya vemos que la Fed está ansiosa por subir tipos, aunque de momento no se decide, pero viendo los índices usa y su fortaleza( artificial e hiperinflada de cara a las elecciones y con dinero gratis), es probable que le den un toque al alza a los tipos pronto.
> ...



Muy buen analisis.
Puede ser y es devastadora a nivel social por la guerra que han traido consigo los musulmanes y que esta en plena ofensiva de conquista. Para el 2050 si las cosas no cambian pronto toda Europa occidental será de mayoría musulmana y eso traera un cambio total en la economía y será muy a peor. Pero cuando los actos de guerra de estas huestes se vuelvan casi diarios e inaguantables los ciudadanos exigirán la deportación o acabarán sometiendo a los nativos.O lo uno o lo otro.


----------



## Jeenyus (23 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Muy buen analisis.
> Puede ser y es devastadora a nivel social por la guerra que han traido consigo los musulmanes y que esta en plena ofensiva de conquista. Para el 2050 si las cosas no cambian pronto toda Europa occidental será de mayoría musulmana y eso traera un cambio total en la economía y será muy a peor. Pero cuando los actos de guerra de estas huestes se vuelvan casi diarios e inaguantables los ciudadanos exigirán la deportación o acabarán sometiendo a los nativos.O lo uno o lo otro.



Efectivamente, estamos siendo atacados, un día si y otro también, mientras nuestros gobernantes miran a otro lado y censuran lo que ocurre realmente en cada atentado( buscar información forense de lo sucedido en la sala bataclan) amén de demonizar a quien exige una respuesta belicista contra la ofensiva de los rebanacuellos. Es muy triste estar cuidados por corderos mientras los lobos tienen acceso libre a nuestro territorio. Que nos tengamos que contentar con flores y pianistas mientras nos descuartizan es totalmente descorazonador.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Jul 2016)

Yo creo que los españoles son el pueblo más acojedor de Europa y viene gente de todos los puntos del mundo sin más problemas. Sin embargo los musulmanes se les enseña desde que son muy pequeños a mentir al infiel y a aprobecharse de el para luego imponerle el islam. Para ellos eso no es malo pues les han enseñado así en sus familias. Es duro darse cuenta de que la integración solo se da si el inmigrante quiere y no es el caso. Siguiendo su doctrina viven de espaldas al territorio en el que viven y crecen en gran numero siempre endogenamente y se separan por su forma de vestir, sus costumbres religiosas de degollar corderos y rezar en el suelo cinco veces diarias y solo exigen y exigen que cambiemos nuestras leyes, nuestra alimentación y todo lo que no esta de acuerdo con su ideologia totalitaria. 
Todo eso mientras son el colectivo que comete más violaciones, robos y asesinatos. Solo se riguen por su ley, la sharia. 
Dicho esto ceder a sus presiones es el mayor suicidio pues les alimenta a pedir nuevos cambios a su favor. Al final casi toda el Africa negra a caido bajo el islam y extienden por todo el globo los asesinatos de los no creyentes.
La raiz de todo el problema es el islam porque su fuente el corán promueve el odio y debería ser prohibido. Su profeta Mahoma era un asesino de personas de otra religión y se casó con una niña de 8 años,las primeras suras del coŕán que son las mas importantes para el islam, promueven la barbarie. Todos los terroristas islamistas lo hacen siguiendo el corán.
Prohibamos ese libro y repatriemoslos.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: "Aquellos polvos traen estos lodos." Supongo que habréis oído esta frase en multitud de ocasiones, pues si los "tíos listos" de Occidente se hubieran abstenido de bombardear y aniquilar a distintos países árabes (Irak, Libia, Siria...), pues posiblemente NO se estaría dando la actual situación que está alarmando al ahora Occidente "dormido"...

No voy a defender al Islam, y conozco varios países donde éste impera, pero por la sencilla razón de que tengo una visión muy negativa de las Religiones de nuestro entorno o. para ser más claro, porque NO soy creyente. Sin embargo, NO todo lo que se dice en el Corán es "malo", como tampoco lo es en la Biblia, y aquí ya entran las "interpretaciones" que se les pueda dar.

En cualquier caso, yo soy más partidario que cada cual en su "casita" y procurando molestar lo menos posible al vecino... pero claro si se les bombardea su "mundo" qué coño podemos esperar. Además, cualquiera que tenga unos mínimos conocimientos de Historia, sabe que las grandes migraciones han sido una constante en la Historia de la Humanidad... eso SÍ, supusieron también el fin de otros pueblos y civilizaciones. Y un ejemplo práctico: buscad de dónde eran originarios los Visigodos y los Alanos... Os llevaréis una "sorpresa" casi segura.

Por cierto, la frase inicial de mi comentario fue algo que se popularizó a raíz de un famoso auto de fe que la Inquisición celebró en Madrid, en 1784. Y ya que cito la Inquisición NO me parece que ésta fuera un buen ejemplo de "moralidad" y es que en todos los sitios "cuecen habas"... ¿No?

# Jeenyus: Mira, me dedico al estudio de los ciclos económicos y es conocido en este hilo que estoy elaborando uno de forma particular y que, de momento, lleva unos años que va "acertando"...

Evidentemente, he leído bastante a Kondratiev y está claro que la actual fase económico-financiera se corresponde con la que él dibujó cuando se da un colapso y una crisis financiera: estancamiento que da lugar a tasas de interés bajas y que favorece la formación de burbujas especulativas y altos niveles de Deuda... Y eso suele acabar como el "Rosario de la Aurora"...

Realmente, Jeenyus, es difícil prospeccionar los ciclos de Kondratiev hacia atrás del 1870, por tanto tampoco tenemos la seguridad de que su "teoría" sea acertada, aunque ese problema nos lo encontramos todos aquellos que nos dedicamos a estudiar los ciclos económicos en series largas. Y el problema principal, como podrás imaginar, es la falta de datos de tiempos pasados.

Jeenyus, si te interesa Kondratiev, te aconsejo que leas también a Simon Kuznets y a Joseph Schumpeter.

Y os dejo un interesante artículo... y merece mucho la pena.

- The Serious Warning No One

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Yo creo que los españoles son el pueblo más acojedor de Europa y viene gente de todos los puntos del mundo sin más problemas. .../...



Sí, somos tan acogedores que incluso tenemos un Valle de los Caídos, construido con mano de obra barata, pero muy bien acogida, en el que acogemos los cadáveres de acogedores señores: Francisco y José Antonio.

Yo le recomendaría, siguiendo el hilo de su argumentación, ganar unas elecciones, montar campos de concentración y gasear o abrasar a los musulmanes.

Al final quedará usted y usted.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Jul 2016)

Esta usted muy equivocado porque yo no apoyo la violencia contra los musulmanes. Solo dejo claro que a la larga la expulsión de los musulmanes será la única solución para sobrevivir. Lo estamos viendo dia si y dia tambien en Bélgica,en Francia, el holanda,en Suecia, en Alemania y en todas partes nos masacran en nombre de su fé. Asi que opino que esas gentes no pueden seguir viviendo en mi casa a mi costa.
Solo queremos vivir en paz y esta gente nos traen la guerra!

---------- Post added 23-jul-2016 at 23:36 ----------

Animales: El arma secreta de los españoles que causó carnicerías indiscriminadas en América. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## frisch (23 Jul 2016)

Bueno, todo grupo social, toda sociedad busca su chivo expiatorio cuando las cosas van mal.
Eso es más viejo que la pana.

Respeto tu indignación (que comparto) pero creo que te equivocas en cuanto al causante de la misma.

Que yo sepa Trípoli no bombardeó París, ni Bagdad, Londres (ni qué hablar de los del país sin nombre)

¿Tienes una explicación-respuesta a ello?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

Europa se ha metido en esesos berenjenales para socorrer a los pobres pueblos masacrados por los islamistas que nos masacran a nosotros. De que sirve que usted y yo nos opongamos a las guerras si la dejamos llegar a nuestras calles. Entérese el islam es totalmente incompatible con los sistemas democraticos pues no existe la separación de poderes y el islam rije en todas las esferas de la vida. Usted defiende la autodestrucción y la de los suyos pues ha sido acomplejado por el sentimiento de culpa cuando no tiene ninguna y justifica la violencia de esos terroristas al decir que bombardeamos a alguien cuando la mayoría de gente no ha hecho ningún daño a nadie.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Quizás, y sólo quizás, algunos deberían ver más allá de los últimos acontecimientos... ¿A qué me refiero? Es bien simple: el "fenómeno" musulmán es bastante viejo en Europa... En los años 70 andaba yo por Alemania y habían la "leche" de turcos... Y dejo un artículo que está en mis archivos y "avala" lo que estoy comentando.

Por supuesto, y más por cuestiones profesionales, que yo también ando hasta la "coronilla" de estas gentes, pero RECALCO que el problema NO es de ahora, ni muchísimo menos... Y, por cierto, algunos parecen olvidar la desgraciada participación que tuvieron en nuestra Guerra Civil, como asimismo durante la WW II o les preguntamos a los italianos, franceses, alemanes, especialmente del sexo femenino...

- turcos en Alemania | el imperio de des

Y este otro artículo es también muy relevante...

- LA POLICÍA ANTI-TERRORISTA FRANCESA ORDENA BORRAR TODAS LAS IMÁGENES DE VIDEO DEL ATAQUE DE NIZA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

No solo mandan borrar y censuran las imagenes de los brutales atentados para que la gente no se subleve sinó que tambien nos ocultan los rostros de las víctimas, sus nombres o si son mujeres o niños todo es tapado para evitar que nos revolvamos mientras nos masacran y destruyen. Los medios de comunicación son complices por ocultar el componente islámico de todos los atentados.
No son unos pocos terroristas son muchos y tienen un apoyo bastante amplio en la comunidad musulmana que les apoya, en Francia el 20% apoya abiertamente al EI. Que hacen pues viviendo en este sistema? Pues islamizarlo.
La solución es la repatriación.

Volviendo al tema del oro y antes de acabar el año veremos una subida considerable por la convergencia de varios factores políticos.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Europa se ha metido en esesos berenjenales para socorrer a los pobres pueblos masacrados por los islamistas que nos masacran a nosotros. De que sirve que usted y yo nos opongamos a las guerras si la dejamos llegar a nuestras calles. Entérese el islam es totalmente incompatible con los sistemas democraticos pues no existe la separación de poderes y el islam rije en todas las esferas de la vida. Usted defiende la autodestrucción y la de los suyos pues ha sido acomplejado por el sentimiento de culpa cuando no tiene ninguna y justifica la violencia de esos terroristas al decir que bombardeamos a alguien cuando la mayoría de gente no ha hecho ningún daño a nadie.




Me hace gracia que digas que Europa se ha metido en esos berengenales para socorrer a esos pueblos... Las democracias occidentales (ósea nosotros con nuestros votos) nos hemos metido en esos países para controlar el gas, el petróleo y los recursos naturales... No seamos hipócritas. El islamismo radical es una consecuencia de nuestra codicia como pueblos. Acaso bombardeó Gadafi Francia ? Cuando se han metido los afganos o los sirios con Europa? Seamos serios.
Ahora, que eso no es excusa para dejarnos matar en atentados o tolerar costumbres que van en contra de nuestras leyes y de la libertad de las personas. 

Un saludo

---------- Post added 24-jul-2016 at 11:27 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No solo mandan borrar y censuran las imagenes de los brutales atentados para que la gente no se subleve sinó que tambien nos ocultan los rostros de las víctimas, sus nombres o si son mujeres o niños todo es tapado para evitar que nos revolvamos mientras nos masacran y destruyen. Los medios de comunicación son complices por ocultar el componente islámico de todos los atentados.
> No son unos pocos terroristas son muchos y tienen un apoyo bastante amplio en la comunidad musulmana que les apoya, en Francia el 20% apoya abiertamente al EI. Que hacen pues viviendo en este sistema? Pues islamizarlo.
> La solución es la repatriación.
> 
> Volviendo al tema del oro y antes de acabar el año veremos una subida considerable por la convergencia de varios factores políticos.




Esto que propones se llama "limpieza étnica", ya se conoce en Europa. Donde repatrías un musulman que es español desde hace 20 generaciones?


----------



## dmdp78 (24 Jul 2016)

Hola chavales, 
Ayer pude ver dos documentales en la Noche Temática de la 2 de RTVE. Absolutamente increíbles, Conclusiones ya sabidas por todos nosotros pero de obligado visionado, los dos documentales perfectos desde el primer minuto hasta el último, ( No os perdáis el último minuto del primer documental….  )
La noche temática - Cuando explotan las burbujas, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta
La noche temática - Trading de alta frecuencia, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Jul 2016)

dmdp78 dijo:


> Hola chavales,
> Ayer pude ver dos documentales en la Noche Temática de la 2 de RTVE. Absolutamente increíbles, Conclusiones ya sabidas por todos nosotros pero de obligado visionado, los dos documentales perfectos desde el primer minuto hasta el último, ( No os perdáis el último minuto del primer documental….  )
> La noche temática - Cuando explotan las burbujas, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta
> La noche temática - Trading de alta frecuencia, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta



Joder, que putada, no tengo acceso al contenido desde donde vivo ahora... a ver si tengo suerte de encontrarlo en youtube.

Perdonad si es off-topic, pero la verdad, no me gustan nada algunos comentarios en especial de Humano de Plata. No me gustan y no los comparto, pero es lo bello de la democracia: se puede opinar. Lo malo, cualquier patan se lo puede creer... y entonces ya tenemos el efecto avalancha con los que algunos "pastores" se frotan las manos...

Sobre el Islam, lo malos que son los musulmanes, los buenos que somos nosotros, civilizaciones y demas, solo deciros que al igual que hay ciudadanos de primera, segunda, y tercera (sino mas) en este mundo, tambien hay muertes de primera, segunda y tercera (sino mas)... Hasta que al menos las muertes de primera, segunda y tercera se equiparen y queden siempre en muertes de primera, no habra paz en este mundo.

Cuando un atentado en Kabul con 80 muertos deja indiferente a los mismos que se tiran de los pelos por los atentados en Europa, eso deja de manifiesto tres cosas elementales (solo aplicables a estas personas que tienen doble catadura moral):

1. Que hablan desde el miedo, por sentirse vulnerables, y de que les pueda tocar a ellos, al ver que Europa ha dejado de ser el lugar desde el que se veian los toros desde la barrera (es decir, los bombardeos desde 3000-6000 km).
2. Que el miedo es el mejor arma para generar posiciones mas extremas y desequilibar la sociedad. Si eso se hace con inquina (desde la fobia) se convierte en una poderosa arma de "conviccion" (curiosamente se transforman en un "imam" en contra en este caso de la comunidad musulmana.
3. Que la disonancia cognitiva esta permanentement presente y que solo defendemos "nuestra" (la de uno mismo) realidad. Cuando me dicen una noticia que no espero, la niego, contra-argumento y la sigo negando, porque me molesta. (Y ojo, todos lo hacemos).

TODOS, absolutamente TODOS, los crimenes y actos terrositas son atroces, pasen aqui, en Ruanda on en Guinea. 

TODOS, absolutamente TODOS, los crimenes y actos terroristas son EXECRABLES, los ejecuten blancos, amarillos, negros, catolicos, judios.... y GOBIERNOS! 

TODOS, absolutamente TODOS, los seres humanos fallecidos o heridos en atentados MERECEN la MISMA CONSIDERACION.
 
Entiendo lo que es hablar desde el miedo, pero hablando desde el miedo y opinando sin tener NI PUNYETERA IDEA de lo que se opina, es y sera aprovechado por los oportunistas de turno (ejemplos: WWII, Erdogan, Iran Revolution, etc...)...

No conozco a nadie personalmente de este foro, pero es extremadamente dificil que alguien conozca mejor que yo como son las familias normales en el mundo musulman, y no lo digo por vivir ahora en uno de sus paises. Si creeis que existe alguna diferencia con nuestras familias, es que no conoceis realmente desde dentro su cultura. El decir que todos son asesinos y terroristas, el decir que desde ninyos se les inculca el matar a occidente, etc... todo eso son comentarios frutos de la ignorancia y la Wikipedia... Odio, genera odio. 

Nuestros politicos, por supuesto, tienen que actuar, pero no con deportaciones masivas como algun gil... comenta. Es mas sencillo, y seria aplicable a TODOS los extranjeros:

1. Absoluto control de inmigrantes. Solo los que vienen con contrato de trabajo pueden entrar al pais (o los que vienen de "turismo", con su VISA). Asi funciona en GCC, bien sencillo (su implantacion si se ha hecho en paises "musulmanes" que son retrogrados segun algunos, pues no sera tan dificil... ).

2. Fin del contrato de trabajo, implica fin de VISA, y salida del pais al suyo de origen. Las empresas son responsables de las VISAS de sus trabajadores extranjeros.

3. No nacionalizaciones de ningun extranjero. Solo en el caso de que al menos uno de los padres sea espanyol. Para el resto, solo residencias.

4. No jubilados extranjeros. Al finalizar su periodo laboral, se les indemniza (de los salarios hay una parte de su cotizacion destinada a su "indemnity" y pueden retirarse en sus paises).

5. Extranjero que delinque, cumple su condena, y de vuelta a su pais (deportado el y su familia directa) sin posibilidad de vuelta. Extranjero que se demuestra su participacion en un acto terrorista, por OMISION o COMISION (ambas), identica suerte...

Y esto se aplica a musulmanes, catolicos, judios, albinos o macarras... no importa... a todo extranjero...

Y con eso no se viola ningun derecho humano o inhumano... Y con eso se evita generalizar y caer en el odio que dentro de poco sera usado por algunas maleficas mentes para dar una vuelta de tuerca mas a este mundo..

Perdon fernando por el off-topic, pero de verdad, me hierve la sangre al ver como el miedo alimenta el odio y la osadia de opinar desde la mas supina ignorancia.

Terrorism is a psychological warfare. Terrorists try to manipulate us and change our behavior by creating fear, uncertainty, and division in society. P.J. Kennedy


----------



## amador (24 Jul 2016)

Muy sensatos los comentarios de Pedernal y JohnGalt.

Lástima que los políticos no hablen tan claro y usen estos temas para hacer demagogia y atacarse entre ellos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

Si tanto os gustan los moros y su forma de vida iros a vivir con ellos a kabul y a mi dejadme en paz. Si quereis que entren moros a nuestro país que es nuestra casa les teneis que dar un hogar, un trabajo, ropa y comida y darles pagas para que no se vuelvan más locos y metan más bombas. Osea que cada uno que quieren que entren se tiene que hacer cargo de un inmigrante o refugiado y si no que se calle la puta boca. Hipocritas es muy facil ser solidario con el dinero de los demás. Es muy facil ser buenista desde un barrio alto de la ciudad mientras la mierda inunda los barrios obreros. Por que crees que todos los obreros de Francia votan al FN cuando antes votaban a los comunistas? Pues porque la situación es inaguantable para muchos autoctonos atrapados en zonas invadidas por los moros.
-


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Jul 2016)

JhonGalt, 
"""
Joder, que putada, no tengo acceso al contenido desde donde vivo ahora... a ver si tengo suerte de encontrarlo en youtube."""

Si, está en Youtubee
Para evitar esto existe la posibilidad de utilizar proxies web gratuitos, algunos de ellos además permiten navegar de manera anónima, es sencillo, únicamente hay que cambiar parámetros en el navegador web. Yo no los utilizo pero en mi trabajo hay gente que se salta el "Firewall" de la empresa con este método 

En relación a los otros asuntos coincido plenamente con lo que comentas

"Cuando las burbujas estallan y Trading de alta frecuencia) la2 RTVE "El grán Casino"

(*"https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4W1A9TA_C4""*)


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Si tanto os gustan los moros y su forma de vida iros a vivir con ellos a kabul y a mi dejadme en paz. Si quereis que entren moros a nuestro país que es nuestra casa les teneis que dar un hogar, un trabajo, ropa y comida y darles pagas para que no se vuelvan más locos y metan más bombas. Osea que cada uno que quieren que entren se tiene que hacer cargo de un inmigrante o refugiado y si no que se calle la puta boca. Hipocritas es muy facil ser solidario con el dinero de los demás. Es muy facil ser buenista desde un barrio alto de la ciudad mientras la mierda inunda los barrios obreros. Por que crees que todos los obreros de Francia votan al FN cuando antes votaban a los comunistas? Pues porque la situación es inaguantable para muchos autoctonos atrapados en zonas invadidas por los moros.



Vamos a ver Humano de Plata. No se trata de ser buenista. Es curioso este término que no existe como tal y que se ha acuñado recientemente, del que cada uno tendrá su definición, que cuela en todas las salsas, que ante todo tiene una connotación peyorativa y que, estoy convencido, ha sido acuñado para que las personas se enfrenten entre ellas que es de lo que se trata - para que el sistema funcione -.

A mi me parece muy bien que te caigan mal los moros y que consideres que son un peligro además de que nos roban el pan y nos lo agradecen poniéndonos bombas y haciendo salvajadas.

Lo que ya no me parece tan bien es que consideres que mi boca es puta y me trates de hipócrita.

En cuanto a los obreros franceses que ahora votan al FN pues yo creo que es por la misma razón que ahora se han puesto todos a jugar con el Pokemon Go. Para mi es un misterio y estoy de acuerdo contigo, aquí están pasando cosas cada vez más raras.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# JohnGalt: Acertado comentario el que haces, al menos para mi gusto, aunque matizaría varias de las cosas que apuntas, pero bueno tampoco quiero alargar en exceso este tema en el hilo y que para nada es un off-topic, por tanto NO tienes porqué disculparte.

Mira, JohnGalt, a veces se requieren más "conocimientos" para opinar sobre qué asuntos, pero ya sabes aquello de que la opinión desde la silla es muy "fácil"... Eso NO quita para que lo que expresa HUMANO DE PLATA sea una "corriente" cada vez más extendida en la Sociedad occidental. Y, si analizamos el trasfondo, también tiene aspectos que son REALES, pero hubiera agradecido que lo hubiera expresado con las MISMAS maneras con las que acostumbramos por este hilo.

Ciertamente, NO es posible una sana convivencia con aquellos que se rigen por una determinada religión y que entra en conflicto con las costumbres de "otra" Sociedad o forma de entender la vida y me estoy refiriendo a la "nuestra" de forma estandarizada, ya que si entramos en el "detalle", anda que no habría "tela por cortar"...

Está claro, si nos atenemos a nuestro país, que las causas "primarias" hay que buscarlas en las políticas desarrolladas y que se agudizaron con la aprobación de las leyes del Suelo y de Extranjería... Ambas promovidas por Aznar y continuadas por Zapatero y eso es ASÍ, tanto si gusta como si no... No es menos cierto, como ya he apuntado en muchas ocasiones, que habían muchísimos españoles que NO querían trabajar en según qué empleos y que se tenían que cubrir... Esos mismos que ahora se "venden" por un puto "plato de lentejas" y espero que se me entienda la "metáfora".

Yo pago una "leche" en impuestos y, por supuesto, que NO me gusta que sirvan para favorecer a unos determinados colectivos y menos cuando las circunstancias económico-financieras del país son las que son... pero me parece que eso no "importa" a la clase política que dirige los destinos de "nuestro" país y me refiero a la de AHORA y a la de ANTES, que aquí no se salva ni el "tate"...

En fin, este es un tema muy conflictivo y difícil de "racionalizar" si no tenemos amplios conocimientos y EXPERIENCIA sobre el mismo. Eso NO quita para que siga pensando que cada uno mejor en su casa y sin molestar al vecino, pero claro -insisto en ello- NO le destruyamos primero la suya... porque luego pasa lo que pasa.

Y el mundo árabe SIEMPRE ha sido un CAOS y sabemos cómo suelen "arreglar" los problemas entre ellos y el mejor ejemplo lo tenemos ahora con lo que está haciendo Erdogan en Turquía... ¡Ah! pero eso NO "interesa" y encima casi NADIE se rasga las vestiduras porque es "aliado" (¿por qué?) y nos queda "lejos"... ¿No?

Bueno, aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que me ha parecido interesante...

- &apos;Gloom, Boom & Doom&apos; economist pushes for gold - Chicago Tribune

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (24 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En cuanto a los obreros franceses que ahora votan al FN pues yo creo que es por la misma razón que ahora se han puesto todos a jugar con el Pokemon Go. Para mi es un misterio y estoy de acuerdo contigo, aquí están pasando cosas cada vez más raras.



CIA predictions from 2000 on what the world would be like in 2015 - Business Insider

Un abrazo, frisch.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2016 at 15:20 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Si tanto os gustan los moros y su forma de vida iros a vivir con ellos a kabul y a mi dejadme en paz.-[/url]



Ni gustan, ni disgustan... a ti te gustan, o te disgustan?
 
Los moros no viven en Kabul. Etimológicamente, moro proviene del latin maurus significa negro, raíz de Mauritania que viene a ser “pais de los negros”, y de los nombres Mauro y Mauricio. Los moros fueron un grupo étnico distinto al árabe, no semitas, que habían sido islamizados y adoptaron el árabe como su lengua nacional. 

Entiendo que usas "moro" como preyorativo y desde la mas profunda ignorancia de su significado.... o te estas refiriendo a los negros?




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Si quereis que entren moros a nuestro país que es nuestra casa les teneis que dar un hogar, un trabajo, ropa y comida y darles pagas para que no se vuelvan más locos y metan más bombas. Osea que cada uno que quieren que entren se tiene que hacer cargo de un inmigrante o refugiado y si no que se calle la puta boca. -[/url]



Creo que frisch te ha contestado. Al igual que tu opinas desde tu miedo e ignorancia, otros opinamos desde nuestra ignorancia tambien. Asi que ni la boca se calla, ni la boca es puta. Lo contrario a no poder opinar, ya sabes lo que es... si, justamente esos regimenes teocraticos llenos de "moros" ::




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Hipocritas es muy facil ser solidario con el dinero de los demás. Es muy facil ser buenista desde un barrio alto de la ciudad mientras la mierda inunda los barrios obreros. -[/url]



Ser solidario es dar un 3% de todo lo que tienes en cash todos los anyos a los necesitados. Eres solidario? A que no imaginas quienes lo hacen????:

Ser solidario es compartir al menos 4 horas a la semana con los necesitados, ayudando codo a codo, hablando con ellos... Eres solidario?

Ser solidario es no hipotecarse para no dejar en herencia a tus hijos las mismas hipotecas y dedudas que no seran capaz de pagar... Eres solidario?

Preguntale a los agricultores cuando los espanyoles de turno los dejaron tirados para irse a la construccion con sueldazos de ingeniero o superior y empezaron a malgastar e hipotecarse. Que dura es la realidad, que ha vuelto! Trabajos que nadie queria hacer, lo hicieron otros, y el pais crecio, en su burbuja... y por culpa tambien de estos espanyoles que se iban a la construccion, nuestro tejido productivo decrecio... y ahora no nos deja arrancar... que dura es la realidad! 



HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Por que crees que todos los obreros de Francia votan al FN cuando antes votaban a los comunistas? Pues porque la situación es inaguantable para muchos autoctonos atrapados en zonas invadidas por los moros. -[/url]




Te refieres a "zonas invadidas por los moros" a los guettos y zonas de apartheid social y etnico creados y consentidos por el gobierno frances desde hace anyos? (uhm... se parecera a la segregacion existente en Surafrica pre-Mandela???...)... Recuerdo un par de libros que lei en relacion a SA y la relacion entre apartheid - raza - ... y .... recursos ($)!!! Si!!! $$$$$$! 


Artifices de nuestros exitos, y jueces de nuestros fracasos, caracteristica de gran parte de nuestra sociedad...... ah no! que la culpa la tienen los moros!

Y no comento mas, porque estoy enmierdando el hilo y tengo que respetar a los demas conforeros.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

No es fácil encontrar las fuentes de los conflictos y, desafortunadamente, vivimos un tiempo en el que reflexionar no cotiza en bolsa.

El tema de los moros - por cierto, moro es el originario de Mauritania, nada que ver con el de Kabul y menos con el de Jakarta, ni con el de La Meca, ni con el habitante de los barrios norte (Quartiers Nords) de Marsella originario de, por ejemplo, Túnez pero francés de tercera generación -. Quizás a lo que se refiere Humano de Plata es a dos cosas: una, a los que profesan el Islam y, sobre todo a la figura del inmigrante que no se integra en el país de acogida.

En lo que respecta a la inmigración hay que entender una cosa. Conozco bien el tema porque provengo de una familia que emigró a un país suramericano. El inmigrante trata de juntarse con los suyos. No por una actitud hostil hacia el autóctono sino por una reacción de búsqueda de seguridad. Conozco bien el comportamiento de los expatriados (los que trabajan en otros países, diplomáticos, empresarios, técnicos, ingenieros) y casi todos siguen el mismo patrón. No se integran. Se juntan entre ellos, tienen sus bares, sus restaurantes, sus clubes; se junta un español con un sueco y un neozelandés, que mira que no se parecen en nada, pero en ese contexto se encuentran. No es por no querer integrarse es por facilidad y por sentirse seguros (hablo del sentimiento de seguridad interior del ser humano).

¿Cuál es la diferencia?

Money

Por utilizar la terminología humanodeplatiana, los moros no tienen money, vienen sin money y han venido a por money.

Ahora resulta que no hay money entonces ocurre lo de: "Houston, tenemos un problema".

¿Qué hace Houston?

Pues Houston, en vez de identificar el problema (money) y coger el toro por los cuernos, decide matar al mensajero, al del vengo a por money.

Ya sé que mi reflexión es una pequeña parte de la cuestión pero bueno, por algo se empieza. Por supuesto, no es este hilo el marco. Lo cuento para que al que le interese reflexione en su cabeza.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Me hace gracia que digas que Europa se ha metido en esos berengenales para socorrer a esos pueblos... Las democracias occidentales (ósea nosotros con nuestros votos) nos hemos metido en esos países para controlar el gas, el petróleo y los recursos naturales... No seamos hipócritas. El islamismo radical es una consecuencia de nuestra codicia como pueblos. Acaso bombardeó Gadafi Francia ? Cuando se han metido los afganos o los sirios con Europa? Seamos serios.
> Ahora, que eso no es excusa para dejarnos matar en atentados o tolerar costumbres que van en contra de nuestras leyes y de la libertad de las personas.
> 
> Un saludo
> ...



He vivido en varios países, alguno europeo, y a los que no tenían país al que volver o se declaraban apátridas, se rumoreaba que iban al agua. 

Lo que sí es innegable es que todos los "refugiados" quieren ir a Europa, me pregunto (ironía) porque no quieren ir a Rusia, China o Sudamérica... A ver si tiene que ver con la política de migración y las condiciones de entrada en esos países


Estais discutiendo sobre Europa como si Europa existiera... Europa se suicido hace tiempo, pero es tan grande que todavía no se ha enterado de que esta muerta.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

Estamos tan divididos con nimiedades e insignificancias filosofales que los moros se nos estan comiendo con patatas y cuando manden no tendrán piedad con los tolerantes.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Jul 2016)

Cada día constato que mi desconocimiento es mayúsculo ¿alguien me lo puede explicar? , 

Acabo de entrar en Investing para consultar el precio de oro

Oro | Precio del Oro | Oro en Tiempo Real

Señalan lo siguiente:

""Atención: El contrato sobre Oro con vencimiento el 24.07.2016 se ha renovado por el contrato de Dic 2016.""

No agosto sino diciembre ¿¿¿???


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Estamos tan divididos con nimiedades e insignificancias filosofales que los moros se nos estan comiendo con patatas y cuando manden no tendrán piedad con los tolerantes.



Quizás. Pero antes nos comieron los del país sin nombre y nadie rechistó.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# astur_burbuja: Hombre, es fácil responder a lo que planteas... Independientemente de las razones geopolíticas -que las hay...-, ¿por qué crees que Rusia ha intervenido militarmente en Siria? Tan simple como saber que ya tienen bastantes problemas DENTRO con los musulmanes como para no asegurar las fronteras "externas", máxime cuando Turquía no dejaría de ser un "paso franco"... Vamos, que es de "básica".

Y China queda muy lejos, pero me parece que también desconocéis los problemas que tienen en las provincias en las que los musulmanes son mayoría o constituyen una "masa" significativa... Este tema lo estudié en el pasado y, quizás, algún día os haga algún comentario al respecto. Quiero aclarar también que la "infiltración" musulmana en China NO es de ahora y lleva unas cuantos siglos detrás... Es lo que tiene el conocimiento de la Historia y que permite opinar con cierta consistencia en algunas cuestiones "delicadas".

astur_burbuja, ¿sólo Europa? NO pienses que Rusia y su "órbita" andan mucho mejor... Y sé de lo que hablo.

# Charizato21: Bueno, te dejo esto, pero yo, de momento, NO observo "problemas"...

- Oro Contratos de futuros - Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

BitGold Que Es y Como Funciona | Derrota la Crisis |A los que aún no lo sepan la UE va a legislar sobre las criptodivisas tipo bitcoin para identificar a los usuarios que quieran cambiar bitcoins por euros a traves de los exchanges. Preveo que eso conducirá mucho dinero al oro y la plata físicos. No se que incidencia puede tener sobre Bitgold por ser diferente al resto incluso puede crecer bastante. Le veis potencial? Yo si.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

De Historia sobre el Islam sé algo.

La islamización del Oriente Lejano (India, China, Sureste Asiático) es consecuencia de las transacciones económicas entre los habitantes de la Península Arábiga y esa parte del Globo.

Es un poco como la conquista de América por parte de los españoles que iban a comerciar y, de paso, cristianizaban.

Por situar la fechas:

El Islam surge hacia el año 600 de nuestra era (es decir hace 1416 años). Muy reciente, vaya.

Hacia el año 800, cuando ya está asentado en su lugar de origen, se expande y se expande en el continente asiático de mano de los comerciantes.

Compran, venden y predican.

La predica (que nada tiene que ver con la fe) se debe a que es una manera de controlar a las poblaciones. La transacción económica si no está acompañada de un ideario, ideología sea religioso o lo que fuera, no perdura en el tiempo. Eso lo sabe cualquier vendedor.

Jamás se compró o vendió con la simple idea de vender o comprar (lo que ahora se denomina, y me parto de la risa, comercio justo). Siempre se vendió y compró tratando de imponer un poder que hiciera posible la compraventa per secula seculorum a favor de la parte que dominaba.

Voy a hacer una sencilla pregunta en la que quizás nadie haya reparado.

¿Los 196 millones de musulmanes en Indonesia, los 140 de China, otros 140 en India, los 80 de Nigeria son musulmanes que han llegado en pateras o son musulmanes autóctonos?

¿De qué estamos hablando?

_Edito_ Pues los de Francia que son unos 6 millones, mal que les pese a algunos, son franceses y los de España dentro de poco, también.
Es decir que el chivo expiatorio hay que buscarlo en otro lugar.


----------



## amador (24 Jul 2016)

Una entrevista a Rifkin muy interesante.

http://tecnologia.elpais.com/tecnologia/2016/07/21/actualidad/1469105247_499897.html


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> .../...
> No se que incidencia puede tener sobre Bitgold por ser diferente al resto incluso puede crecer bastante. Le veis potencial? Yo si.



Mi opinión es que todo lo que lleve por delante lo de bit está abocado a ser una trampa para que el primo de turno mantenga el circo.

Invierte en legumbres, ya verás que a la larga te saldrá mejor.

De verdad, Humano de Plata, todas estas criptomonedas son engañabobos de un sistema que en su esencia está periclitando.

Esto no es una crisis de deuda, ni una crisis de mala gestión contable, esto es una crisis de principios.

Lo que no sé es si nos dará tiempo a cambiar de principios (como Groucho Marx) porque los principios es ante todo una práctica de vida.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

En nigeria como en el Africa negra la islamización a seguido su curso desde una época reciente a base de volar iglesias y escuelas de cristianos dentro. Además de quemar viva a la gente en grandes hogueras. Todo esto pasa hoy y os recuerdo que el Japón no concede la nacionalidad a los musulmanes porque vieron lo que paso en indonesia a partir del siglo XIII y ahora el país con más musulmanes del mundo. Y como golpea el islam en todas partes para conquistar territorio. Como en chechenia en Rusia y los ataques con cuchillos en china en el metro. Y donde estan los coptos de Egipto los cristianos mas antiguos han sido extinguidos, como el EI extermina a los cristianos de Siria e Irak. Todos estos millones de personas son los que habría que recibir con los brazos abiertos y no a los musulmanes que extienden el terrorismo por todo el mundo. Recuerden que el islam es lo que une a todos los terroristas.


----------



## astur_burbuja (24 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> De Historia sobre el Islam sé algo.
> 
> La islamización del Oriente Lejano (India, China, Sureste Asiático) es consecuencia de las transacciones económicas entre los habitantes de la Península Arábiga y esa parte del Globo.
> 
> ...



Nadie niega que hay musulmanes de origen en los paises no árabes, lo que no quita a su vez que su ideología o creencia sea nociva o tóxica

Os dejo link a conferencia del año 2002 sobre los memes y la contaminación de ideas tóxicas. Fijaros si ya no sabían hace años como manipularnos... Y en memes o ideas tóxicas podría meter islam, feminismo y toda la basura actual que nos estamos comiendo en Europa.

http://https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FxH5FaeF0pU&ebc=ANyPxKrE8gH81J4ZoHntfw6L6e2rMFhLxHVAV5w1r2YwgTOpr0c3CtLoDS99oYQKS0WXqOJuB3yx

Reeditó: intento pegar enlaces y no me deja. Censura de Calopez seguro. Las conferencias que os quería dejar son del Profesor Daniel Dennet m, sobre memes tóxicos, año 2002. Está en YouTube. 

Estamos hablando de esto, Frisch... Ingeniería social pura y dura

En cuanto a Rusia y Siria, Fernando
Como siempre pienso igual que tú.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Nadie niega que hay musulmanes de origen en los paises no árabes, lo que no quita a su vez que su ideología o creencia sea nociva o tóxica
> .../...



Bueno, pues sí, hemos encontrado al perfecto chivo expiatorio.

Bombardeemos sus países, expulsemos a los que viven en los nuestros y encomendémonos a la Virgen del FMI.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

Frisch tus dudas sobre BITGOLD se deben al desconocimiento pero si vieses el enlace que puse verías que tu compras oro fisico que se almacena en el banco que tu elijas de la lista. El bitgold tiene el precio paralelo al precio del oro y al ser el mismo no hay duda. Tu puedes usar el bitgold para cambiarlo por oro o por los bienes que puedan comprarse con la única moneda virtual respaldada por oro fisico. Recordemos lo trascendental del tema pues vivimos desde 1971 en el dinero fiat osea en papelitos de colores sin valor real y cuyo valor a la larga siempre tiende a cero.
Y lo más importante aunque el bitgold como tal fracasase yo siempre puedo recuperar el oro al banco en el que lo tengas.

Del tema de los islamistas ya no digo nada más pues no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver, cuando al final veais que la deportación es la única forma pacífica de solucionar el problema ya habrán muerto cientos de miles de los nuestros y mereceremos nuestro destino por no haber defendido la sociedad con más libertad de la historia.


----------



## frisch (24 Jul 2016)

¿Pero qué necesidad tengo de comprar bit-gold si por el momento puedo comprar gold?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Jul 2016)

Tu puedes mover el bitgold de forma virtual al banco que más te convenga y recuperar tu oro sin tener que transportarlo.


----------



## paco908 (24 Jul 2016)

Tu puedes mover el bitgold de forma virtual al banco que más te convenga y recuperar tu oro sin tener que transportarlo. 

solo un apunte:

Si lo tienes tu es tuyo; si lo tiene otro y es tuyo, lo tiene otro.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Tengo por costumbre en creer en aquello que puedo "tocar", por tanto "tangente" y no "virtual", aparte de que se me pasó ya la etapa de la "Fe" en cualquier cosa... Te lo digo porque -para mí- el único valor que le concedo a los MPs es su posesión FÍSICA y nada más. Y eso NO quiere decir que los demás tengan que seguir mi "ejemplo", ni mucho menos...

# frisch: El conocimiento de la Historia es a veces "generalista" y otras veces más "específico"... Cuando hablo de "conocimientos" sobre el Islam en China me estaba refiriendo a esto último. Veamos, frisch, la "infiltración" musulmana en China fue incentivada por los mongoles y no es "casualidad" que el más conocido historiador de los mongoles tenga este nombre: Rashid al-Din... 

¿Quién fue? Pues, nació en el seno de una familia de médicos judíos de Hamadán (Irán) y se convirtió muy joven al Islam sunní. Fue ministro de los iljanes mongoles que reinaron en Irán durante la segunda mitad del siglo XIII y médico personal de uno de ellos, Ulÿaitú Jodabandad, que se convirtió al Islam shíi al visitar el santuario de Alí Ibn ABi Talib en Naÿaf, y gobernó entre 1304 y 1316.

Rashíd al-Din sobresalió sobre todo por su labor como historiador. Siguiendo las instrucciones de Madmud Gazán (g. 1295-1304), el primer jan mongol que adoptó el Islam, escribió su monumental "Historia Universal" ("Yami al-tawarij") y también la "Historia Secreta de los Mongoles" ("Mongyol-un´uca Tobca´an")

¡Ojo! que me interés por el Islam chino vino porque me enteré de que existía un estilo de Kung Fu musulmán conocido como Chang Chuen y esa "deriva" se debió a mi afición por las Artes Marciales a todos los niveles (práctico, filosófico e histórico).

Por cierto, una característica desconocida del Islam chino es la existencia de mezquitas femeninas y lo comento como simple curiosidad...

Y supongo que algún día podré explayarme más sobre este tema.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Jul 2016)

Yo en todas las mezquitas que visité en mi tortuoso viaje a Turquia en 2013 y en el que el Tirano Erdogan ya encarcelaba a la oposición y estallaron revueltas donde la poli mató a muchos democratas jóvenes, las mujeres tenián un espacio reservado detras de todo de la mezquina.
Y cuando visite las cuevas de la capadocia vi daños terribles en las primeras pinturas e iglesias cristianas que llegaban a asia construidas en las cuevas para estar protegidos y además en ciudades subterraneas. Que pena que se haya islamizado tanto ese país en Estambul mujeres laicas defendiendo su libertad frente a los insultos de algunos islamistas que hacen proliferar el burka a toda velocidad. 
Algún dia la frontera de Europa volverá a ser el rio Bósforo.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2016)

Vamos a ver, HUMANO DE PLATA, yo escribo de forma muy sencilla para llegar al máximo de gente y he comentado que una característica EXCLUSIVA que tiene el Islam chino es que tienen mezquitas EXCLUSIVAMENTE femeninas y NO espacios reservados. Creo que es muy notable la diferencia.

Y respecto a Turquía, ese país NUNCA se ha caracterizado por el respeto a los derechos humanos, por tanto esto ya es algo "genético" y viene desde muchísimo antes de que llegará a la Política el CERDO de Erdogan. ¡Joder! si no que les pregunten a los kurdos, armenios... por no remontarnos más atrás en el tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Jul 2016)

Detenido un refugiado sirio por matar con un machete a una mujer en Alemania | Internacional | EL PAÍSSi los turcos islamicos hace um siglo mataron a un millón de armenios cristianos, ya lo se y el problema es su ideologia imperialista. Tienen bien presente que llegaron hasta viena y ahora inundan Alemania por millones


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2016)

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Las ciudades subterráneas de la Capadocia son muy anteriores al Cristianismo y constituyen un auténtico misterio sin resolver... Ciertamente, fueron también ocupadas por Cristianos y que también las abandonaron sin que sepamos bien las razones de ello.

Es curioso, HUMANO DE PLATA, como Turquía presenta grandes MISTERIOS y aún recuerdo una de las filtraciones de Wikileaks en la que se indicaba que algo importante fue recuperado en 1968 del Monte Ararat y que, al parecer, se encuentra en "manos" de los EE.UU. Obviamente, con ese "algo" me estoy refiriendo al Arca de Noé...

Y la mayoría de la gente desconoce que Viena estuvo a pocas horas de caer en manos de los turcos... paradojas del "Destino". Y tampoco sabemos cómo pudo cambiar la Historia este hecho...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Jul 2016)

Buenos dias a todos, amaneciendo y leyendo algunos recientes articulos de "mining" que os dejo por si pudiera interesar (lectura rapida, 2 min. each).

Unas referencias al cobre (H1 2016 y forecast for H2)

Copper price pulls back on rising USD | MINING.com

Y una pregunta lanzada al aire que plantea este articulo

Gold producers' big test: Time to end the restraint? - The Globe and Mail

---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 04:34 ----------


----------



## Pedernal (25 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # HUMANO DE PLATA: Las ciudades subterráneas de la Capadocia son muy anteriores al Cristianismo y constituyen un auténtico misterio sin resolver... Ciertamente, fueron también ocupadas por Cristianos y que también las abandonaron sin que sepamos bien las razones de ello.
> 
> Es curioso, HUMANO DE PLATA, como Turquía presenta grandes MISTERIOS y aún recuerdo una de las filtraciones de Wikileaks en la que se indicaba que algo importante fue recuperado en 1968 del Monte Ararat y que, al parecer, se encuentra en "manos" de los EE.UU. Obviamente, con ese "algo" me estoy refiriendo al Arca de Noé...
> 
> ...



Hola, tu crees que el arca de Noé existió? Yo no, y menos con las dimensiones que da la Biblia. En una época donde no existía aún el acero y el hierro podría llegar, seguramente, a ser tan caro como el oro... Construir un barco de esas dimensiones es imposible sin clavos de hierro y en esa época como mucho tendrían bronce... Estamos hablando de un barco casi del tamaño del Santísima Trininada, que ha sido una de las mayores estructuras de madera de la historia... Y no se construyo hasta el XVIII. 
Creo que es una leyenda.

Un saludo


----------



## Solenius (25 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, tu crees que el arca de Noé existió? Yo no, y menos con las dimensiones que da la Biblia. En una época donde no existía aún el acero y el hierro podría llegar, seguramente, a ser tan caro como el oro... Construir un barco de esas dimensiones es imposible sin clavos de hierro y en esa época como mucho tendrían bronce... Estamos hablando de un barco casi del tamaño del Santísima Trininada, que ha sido una de las mayores estructuras de madera de la historia... Y no se construyo hasta el XVIII.
> Creo que es una leyenda.
> 
> Un saludo



Buenos días, suelo meterme en el hilo para informarme de los avances del oro y de la plata, pero se agradecen también estos aportes, al menos todo lo que amplíe conocimientos.

Por cierto, mucho antes de la Santísima Trinidad, ya se habían construido los famosos barcos de Nemi por orden del emperador Calígula, allá por el siglo I. Contaban con templos a Marte, Jupiter y Saturno, ademas de estancias, baños, patio con fuentes, etc. De ésto queda registro, porque Mussolini hizo dragar el lago en el que se encontraban, pero los nazis bombardearon el museo al finalizar la guerra y lo único que queda como dije, son los registros y las maquetas. 
Puedes buscar información en google sobre dimensiones, porque yo no me acuerdo y no merece la pena aproximar datos.

Un saludo, y gracias por los aportes


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Solenius: Ahí te lo dejo...

- Los titanic de la antiguedad 1/5 - YouTube

# Pedernal: No creo ni dejo de creer... Lo que SÍ sé es que, en su momento, vi el documento de Wikileaks y también la foto de la supuesta Arca de Noé, aunque NO es una foto nítida y es aérea...

En cuanto a lo que me comentas, pues va a ser que NO... Por cierto, ahí dejo un documental, pero tienes una serie completa sobre los mismos, aunque si te digo la verdad no he podido visionarla en su totalidad y la tengo archivada. Y ya que hablé de China, observo qué desconoces las características de las embarcaciones que llegó a tener ese Imperio...

Por otro lado, NO sería la primera ni la última vez que una "leyenda" se hace REALIDAD y sabes que existen muchos ejemplos de lo que digo... Además, de haber existido dicho Arca de Noé también podría habernos llegado como una "leyenda" su supuesto "propósito"... ¿No te parece?

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> # Solenius: Ahí te lo dejo...
> 
> ...



A ver, los barcos de Nemi se construyeron en una época donde ya había auténticos maestros navales, aún así, esos barcos estaban diseñados únicamente para "flotar" en un lago de aguas tranquilas donde no había olas ni de medio metro. Eran más bien gabarras. En el mar se habrían hundido con un simple temporalillo.
También conozco la historia de los barcos del tesoro y el almirante Zhen He, pero esque los chinos hasta la vuelta del viaje de Zhen He llevaban 200 años de adelanto tecnológico respecto a Europa.
En la época de Noé, la capacidad de hacer tablas de madera tenía que ser muy rudimentaria y agotadora. Un barco de tales proporciones costaría decenas de años construirlo.

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Jul 2016)

Atentado en Ansbach: Un emigrante sirio causa 12 heridos en Alemania al detonar la bomba que llevaba | Internacional | EL PAÍS
Hasta cuando aguantaran esto los europeos?


----------



## JohnGalt (25 Jul 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> A ver, los barcos de Nemi se construyeron en una época donde ya había auténticos maestros navales, aún así, esos barcos estaban diseñados únicamente para "flotar" en un lago de aguas tranquilas donde no había olas ni de medio metro. Eran más bien gabarras. En el mar se habrían hundido con un simple temporalillo.
> También conozco la historia de los barcos del tesoro y el almirante Zhen He, pero esque los chinos hasta la vuelta del viaje de Zhen He llevaban 200 años de adelanto tecnológico respecto a Europa.
> En la época de Noé, la capacidad de hacer tablas de madera tenía que ser muy rudimentaria y agotadora. Un barco de tales proporciones costaría decenas de años construirlo.
> 
> Un saludo




Hola a todos.

A la vista esta por que este hilo es el mejor de este foro... no entro en otros hilos de otros foros, asi que no se que hay por aqui... pero gracias a todos por los aportes... El vinculo entre la Historia y los MP's es inextricable, como bien sabeis.

Creo, y es mi humilde opinion, que cada era de la humanidad se caracteriza por tener civilizaciones que aportaron frescura e innovación, y a día de hoy a veces nos es difícil explicar cómo hacían algunas cosas en el pasado (muy pasado...). De la historia China lo desconozco todo, asi que no puedo opinar, pero a mí la historia me apasiona, no suelo compartir, solo leo y aprendo de los demás, y trato de entender los errores que otras civilizaciones han cometido en el pasado para al menos anticiparme a lo que puede ocurrir en el futuro... quizas por ese motivo este es el unico hilo que sigo...

Si os gusta la historia antigua hay fuentes buenísimas en latín, no todas traducidas todavía, pero cada vez hay más traducciones al inglés de ellas. Aunque soy ingeniero, yo era de los de "cum laude" en latin e historia y notable en mates... pero la vida da muchas vueltas...

Una de ellas es "Annales Veteris Testamenti", publicada con la aparición de la imprenta allá por el siglo XVI, que más o menos narra antiguas historias... En este "testamento" cuenta lo que hizo Antigonus cuando se enteró de que Seleacus había sido asesinado en su expedición a Macedonia. Y lo que describe de la fuerza naval que empezó a preparar y que a mí me dejo boquiabierto (o de ingenio, diría más bien), pues describe la "joya de la corona naval" como un barco que tenía 8 hileras de remos... más o menos hay que hacerse a la idea de que entre hilera, para poder maniobrar los remeros, como mínimo había 1 metro, y que cada hilera contaba con hasta 100 remeros... eso nos da barcos de entre 120-150 metros en el siglo III AC...

Los griegos y egipcios tenían buenos ingenieros navales. Un tal Ptolomeo Filopator, en el S III AC, fue el constructor de una nave que, según se cuenta en “Deipnosophistae” de Ateneo (traducido al ingles por la Harvard University Press, que fue un regalo de un amiguete), tenía 130 m de longitud y 18 metros de anchura, con 40 hileras de remos, y que se tripulaba con 400 marineros y 4,000 remeros, además de cerca de 3,000 guerreros… Además cuenta algunos “detalles” ingenieriles que realmente muestran cuan de ingeniosos eran para la época. Tambien es cierto que cuenta que dadas sus dimensiones se cuenta que se usaba poco, no era muy operable.

Parece que estos barcos tienen dimensiones parecidas a las del Arca de Noe… no estoy muy puesto en esa parte de la historia biblica… creo que algunos estudios datan el “diluvio universal” alrededor de 2000 AC… y yo me pregunto: que diferencias habían entre 2000 y 300 AC en cuanto a las capacidades de construcción naval??? Sin duda estas obras de ingenieria requerian anyos y... bosques!... 

Al final yo no me atrevo a subestimar a las generaciones pasadas sobre sus capacidades, aunque ahora no seamos capaces de replicarlas ahora, ni con nuevas tecnologias... es lo hermoso de la Historia, siempre habra lugar para la sorpresa y el aprendizaje.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Jul 2016)

LOS CORTOS EN PLATA

Recomendaba Unai Gaztelumendi un artículo como fundamental, hace unos días en su Twitter. 

Estudio Metal (@EstudioMetal) | Twitter


Artículo:

The Greatest Lie Ever Told | SilverSeek.com


Para mi lo más relevante, se ha comentado en el foro ampliamente, pero aporta algunos datos interesantes:
LOS CORTOS EN PLATA

-- Sólo ocho comerciantes, en su mayoría bancos, tienen todas las posiciones cortas en plata de COMEX 

--- Los cortos representan mucho y mucho más en términos de producción del mundo real e inventarios que las posiciones de cualquier otra mercancía; por ejemplo, las posiciones cortas maíz y petróleo son el equivalente a pocos días de la producción mundial, sin embargo en la plata el valor representa doscientos días la producción mundial!!!!!!!! 


--- Las posición corta concentradas (en unos pocos) del plata (y oro) nunca a lo largo de la historia ha sido tan grande como lo es actualmente


----------



## nekcab (25 Jul 2016)

Extraño todo esto:

Por un lado, que si la oleada de refugiados fué un movimiento táctico de ciertos países para forzar a Europa a tomar una posición frente a la guerra en Siria.

Pero por otro, los ejércitos del ISIS no aparecieron armados por arte de magia, y las malas lenguas hablaban de que entre otros, Israel andaba detrás.

¿Es como cuando los misiles rusos en Cuba, que se ha establecido una nueva forma de comunciación entre potencias, sólo que en esta ocasión, el 3º en discordia (la plebe) anda con un traductor 'cutre' llamado democracia (partitocracia para otros...  ) y claro, para hacerles partícipes de esos movimientos entre bambalinas, se debe hacer uso de este tipo de "medidas"?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2016)

Os gustará... Bueno, a los que gusten de la Historia.

- La Armada china misteriosos viajes del almirante Zheng en el S.XIV - YouTube

Saludos.

---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 14:59 ----------

# nekcab: Ahí te dejo esto...

- 24 cosas sobre ISIS y Al-Qaeda que no quieren que sepas - Internacional - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Jul 2016)

En relación al asunto de los musulmanes ... ""El mercado del oro podría encontrar muy pronto 1,6 millones de nuevos compradores, cuando el mundo islámico haga una aclaración a su ley de la Sharia."

Sharia Law Change Could Add 1.6 Billion Gold Investors | Kitco News

El analista sostienes qué: A finales de año a 1500$, en 2019 a 6500$

---------- Post added 25-jul-2016 at 17:04 ----------

Por si no lo habéis leído, en relación al hombre que pudo cambiar el curso de la historia del siglo XXI

Renuncia forzada del cabeza del Partido Demócrata, Debbie Schultz-Wasserman, en la víspera de la Convención Democrática, debido a los correos electrónicos expuestos al Wikileaks que demuestran que encabezó una campaña para desprestigiar a Bernie Sanders, y de este modo asegurar la victoria de Hillary Clinton. 

Respuesta de los medios: 
'The Washington Post' y 'The New York Times' Rusia podría estar detrás del 'hackeo' de los 'emails' del Partido Demócrata.
Respuesta del partido demócrata
nombran Debbie Schultz-Wasserman "Presidente Honorario" de la comisión electoral de Clinton

Nuestra prensa como el resto credibilidad total a la teoría conspiranoica
"Acusan a Rusia de hackear los emails del Partido Demócrata"
Acusan a Rusia de hackear los emails del Partido Demócrata | Elecciones EEUU | EL MUNDO


----------



## frisch (25 Jul 2016)

Nada nuevo pero bueno está bien, de vez en cuando, hacer un breve resumen.

acratas: Había una vez... un circo...


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2016)

Y de nuevo saco el tema de las Pensiones...

- ¿Pensiones sostenibles? Rebaja del 2% durante 10 años o morir

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Jul 2016)

Sobre el tema de las pensiones.

Fue bonito mientras duró.

Una opción: insumisión fiscal.

_Edito:_ insumisión fiscal hasta que, por ejemplo, (es un ejemplo nomás) los políticos firmen ante notario (La Constitución) que cumplirán sus programas electorales.

No se trata de entrar en guerra. Se trata de asegurarse el pago de la mercancía como en las transacciones comerciales.

¿Por qué no hay una iniciativa ciudadana para exigir mediante la inclusión en la Sacrosanta Constitución un artículo que estipule el cumplimiento de los programas electorales?

Sería lo suyo ¿no? Más democrático, imposible.

Pues porque, en primer lugar, nos la han metido doblada y somos los últimos en enterarnos y, en segundo lugar, porque globalmente a los ciudadanos les da igual, mientras haya guita para lo suyo, hasta que ya ... no hay guita. ¿Entonces? ¿Qué ocurre entonces? Pues que el ciudadano va a por el chivo expiatorio. Alemania 1933.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jul 2016)

Y antes de ir al "sobre" dejo un artículo "metalero"...

- Silver Manipulation

Por cierto, sigue la corrección en los MPs y, de momento, NO hay motivos para "preocuparse" y lo digo por aquellos que siguen las cotizaciones y de las que yo, afortunadamente, paso... aunque bien mirado pueden ofrecer excelentes oportunidades para entrar. Y ya sabéis que hay que hacerlo en determinados activos cuando NADIE los quiere o los menosprecia, eso SÍ, siempre que tengan VALOR...ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (26 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, pues sí, hemos encontrado al perfecto chivo expiatorio.
> 
> Bombardeemos sus países, expulsemos a los que viven en los nuestros y encomendémonos a la Virgen del FMI.



Yo no he hablado de bombardeos...Se puede estar a favor de expulsar a los musulmanes de Europa y en contra de la Guerra de Irak...El que apoye una posicion en una cosa no me encasilla en las demas cuestiones...

Eso es muy tipico de España,,,si piensas una cosa en un tema ya te encasillasn en los otros...


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Jul 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de bombardeos...Se puede estar a favor de expulsar a los musulmanes de Europa y en contra de la Guerra de Irak...El que apoye una posicion en una cosa no me encasilla en las demas cuestiones...
> 
> Eso es muy tipico de España,,,si piensas una cosa en un tema ya te encasillasn en los otros...



Efectivamente, se puede estar a favor de una y no de otra, o de ninguna, o de ambas... 

Pero, acaso no se encasillan a si mismos los que concluyen que hay que expulsar a todos los musulmanes porque son terroristas? (Y lo del cuento de que como no se distinguir los buenos a los malos, aplico lo mas facil, es, simplemente, empezar otra vez el noviembre de 1938 en Alemania).

Encasillar: "Clasificar personas o cosas, en general, con criterios poco flexibles y simplistas".

---------- Post added 26-jul-2016 at 06:51 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y de nuevo saco el tema de las Pensiones...
> 
> - ¿Pensiones sostenibles? Rebaja del 2% durante 10 años o morir
> 
> Saludos.



Es generalizado, no solo aqui

How will future governments fund retired workers? | Society | The Guardian

Un nuevo mundo, con realidades cada vez mas dificiles para una parte de la poblacion mundial, se esta acercando... Y solo una parte, porque la otra gran parte ya simplemente 'sobrevive' ... 

Recuerdo una novela de Isaac Assimov (solo he leido 2, no me gusta mucho ese genero) en el que a los X anyos se administraba una pastillita al ciudadano para transitar placidamente al otro mundo... uhm...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: A este paso... el "pronóstico" de esa novela de Asimov va camino de poder convertirse en una realidad y NO sería "necesario" proporcionarla...

Y dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - La Teoría Monetaria Moderna: la alternativa a la ortodoxia (I)

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2016)

Bueno, esto empieza a asustar hasta al más aguerrido.

Un cura y dos asaltantes muertos en el secuestro a una iglesia de Normandía | Diario Público

Tengo la impresión que el lío se está acelerando.


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, esto empieza a asustar hasta al más aguerrido.
> 
> Un cura y dos asaltantes muertos en el secuestro a una iglesia de Normandía | Diario Público
> 
> Tengo la impresión que el lío se está acelerando.



Pues si... para cuando son las supuestas elecciones en USA?

---------- Post added 26-jul-2016 at 12:08 ----------




JohnGalt dijo:


> Pues si... para cuando son las supuestas elecciones en USA?



Y calentito, recien me han avisado, en Berlin (todavia no en prensa de spain)

Shots Fired at Doctor in Berlin, Attacker Commits Suicide


----------



## pamarvilla (26 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Y calentito, recien me han avisado, en Berlin (todavia no en prensa de spain)
> 
> Shots Fired at Doctor in Berlin, Attacker Commits Suicide



Parece descartarse el yihadismo en este caso

Un hombre dispara contra un médico en una clínica universitaria de Berlín y después se suicida


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Pues si... para cuando son las supuestas elecciones en USA?
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jul-2016 at 12:08 ----------
> 
> ...



Es posible que esto sea una chispa y algunos franceses empiecen a actuar "por su cuenta" yendo a mezquitas (esas de barrio que aprovechan locales) a tomarse la justicia por su mano...? Se huelen tiempos de cambio...


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- https://srsroccoreport.com/whats-going-on-record-swiss-gold-flow-into-the-united-states/

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (26 Jul 2016)

Aquí os dejo esta noticia, de expansión, sobre un análisis de abn amro sobre el precio del oro en caso de victoria de Trump( le dan un 40% de alza)o si ganan Clinton, le dan un 25%...no soy mucho de fiarme de previsiones de institucionales, pero en este caso, concuerda bastante con lo que se habla en este hilo.

El oro, una de las inversiones favoritas si gana Donald Trump


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2016)

Interesante porque, entre otras cosas, dice que los que estaban en la cubierta superior del Titanic también se ahogaron en las glaciales aguas del Atlántico Norte.

oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: Why Real Reform Is Impossible: We Can't Believe the Mighty Titanic Could Actually Sink)


----------



## Solenius (26 Jul 2016)

Buenas noches, 

Fernando, dijiste que el verano suele ser la estación del año en la que los mp tienden a la baja, ¿me recomiendas comprar o esperar al mes de agosto? Estaba pensando en comprar éstas de superman, pero he caído en que lo importante es la plata para posibles tiempos de caos y no tanto el relieve, por eso debería elegir ésta.

Como siempre, gracias...


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Jul 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Fernando, dijiste que el verano suele ser la estación del año en la que los mp tienden a la baja, ¿me recomiendas comprar o esperar al mes de agosto? Estaba pensando en comprar éstas de superman, pero he caído en que lo importante es la plata para posibles tiempos de caos y no tanto el relieve, por eso debería elegir ésta.
> 
> Como siempre, gracias...



Hoy estaba viendo las maples de 1g, pero el sobre spot que se paga es mucho. Aque opináis, mejor 1 onza de Ag? Gracias.


----------



## Orooo (26 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Hoy estaba viendo las maples de 1g, pero el sobre spot que se paga es mucho. Aque opináis, mejor 1 onza de Ag? Gracias.




Yo tengo la tarjeta de 8 Maplegrams. Son mas pequeñas de los que parece, son una cucada


----------



## Refinanciado (26 Jul 2016)

Buenas noches,

Nos están dando literalmente por todos lados, en mi caso hay demasiada confusión que me impide discernir adecuadamente (si normalmente me cuesta, ahora con esta cantidad de cosas a la vez es aún más difícil), las cosas que veíamos muy lejanas están sucediendo a la vuelta de la esquina, pero sinceramente el nivel de aborregamiento y el mirar para otro lado con las cosas que habitualmente ocurrían en "esos países" hacen que prácticamente no haya reacción por parte de la ciudadanía.

Hay situaciones de lo más dispares, por un lado tenemos a los que simplemente callan, los que se encogen de hombros, los que cambian de conversación, los que siguen con su discurso de: "pobre gente, con lo que han sufrido en sus países" (como disculpándose y justificando las acciones violentas); incluso a gente de "muy de derechas" que repiten como loros lo que cuentan en sus medios favoritos, lo que más me chocó fué a una persona muy de derechas y católica que con el atentado de hoy del del cura degollado simplemente agachó la cabeza y dijo: "pobres víctimas", no valió que le recordara que degollaron a un cura, parece que las palabras de nuestro Papa de condenar la violencia hacen efecto.

Pero bueno, lo que sí coinciden todas esas reacciones es en que para nada mencionan lo que se debería mencionar, es decir: que se deben tomar cartas en el asunto (hacer lo que haga falta) para detener esta creciente inseguridad y parar este aumento desproporcionado de víctimas. Lo único que vemos es que los rojos culpan a los azules, los azules a los lilas, los lilas a los naranjas y así todos contra todos, pero de arreglar realmente algo... nada.

Esta mañana ví una noticia que no me dejó indiferente:

*Hacienda descubre con el satélite y drones 1,69 millones de inmuebles que no habían tributado*

La ví varias veces en el día, así que creo que interesa que se sepa que hacienda te vigila y tiene medios para hacerlo, curioso que se empleen eso medios tan modernos y eficaces (a un colega le acusaron de tener 2 piscinas en su casa cuando tenía registrada 1, que resultó ser un mini-estanque para tortugas, vaya nivel de alcance tienen esos cacharros) para esos menesteres y no para evitar las masacres que estamos viendo últimamente.

De cualquier forma, esto es una declaración de intenciones en toda regla, para mí es un "Te estoy vigilando día y noche, así que cuidado con lo que haces". Eso mismo me hace pensar un poco sobre que existe la posibilidad de que estos ataques terroristas sean en parte permitidos por nuestros líderes o quizás hasta sean planificados por ellos, no lo sé, pero eso de demostrar un control sobre lo que haces en tu casa que no tiene precedentes y a la hora de evitar que unos zumbados maten a inocentes, esa tecnología brille por su ausencia.

O, ¿quizás estén buscando que nosotros mismos pidamos a gritos un "Control Total" al estilo "Guerra Total"?.

En fin, demasiadas cosas a la vez probablemente esté divagando, sólo añadir un consejo a lo usuarios del caralibro, tened cuidado con lo que hacéis por ahí:

*O pagas, o te convierto en un pedófilo en Facebook*

Va a resultar que esa vieja peli The Net de Sandra Bullock se va a quedar corta con la capacidad existente en la red para arruinarte la vida en un segundo, aunque un remedio puede ser el simplemente no entrar, no olvidemos que las señales emitidas por todos los dispositivos e infraestructuras pueden afectarnos (es un tema que aún es demasiado "oscuro" para saberlo), así que la peli que habrá que mirar (o re-mirar según el caso) es: Johnny Mnemonic.

Lo que nos queda por ver

---------- Post added 26-jul-2016 at 22:43 ----------

Sobre lo que comentáis de la plata, en mi opinión no me metería en versión gramos (aunque si es para conocer y tener un poco, no lo veo mal), el sobrespot es brutal y a final de cuentas lo pagarán al peso, además para el precio que es, no valdría la pena, otra cosa son gramos de oro, pero gramos de plata, como que no.

Para eso mejor monedas como duros, karlillos, paquillos, 50 y 20 francos etc. es decir, monedas de entre 10 y 20 gramos de plata, son más fáciles de colocar (un gramo vas casi seguro al compro oro o a sitios que te los compran muy por debajo del spot). En fin, es sólo una opinión, que cada uno haga lo que crea oportuno, lo importante es tener MPs.


----------



## 8cilindros (26 Jul 2016)

Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de organizar un huelga fiscal.

Los pijo-progres siempre o casi siempre ponen la escusa de _"que hacemos con lo que no se pueden valer por si mismos"_.

Ponen a _"los que no se pueden valer por si mismos"_ para justificar un gasto público del *50%* del PIB, es decir, para justificar la *ESCLAVITUD*. 

¿Hay algo más miserable? 

Poner de excusa a _"los que no se pueden valer por si mismos"_ para justificar que se tenga que trabajar para el estado hasta julio (eso sin contar "otras cosas", porque en realidad somos esclavos hasta el 80%)...


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Jul 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo con Refinanciado, yo en la plata to opté por monedas de 1kg, alguien dijo, no sé si Fernando, que estas monedas de 1KG las consideraba pisapapeles, para mi es la mejor opción si no te llega para una caja de 500.

En relación a si es un buen momento os paso este enlace

http://www.gata.org/files/MylchreestReport-07-25-2016.pdf

Señala la terrible guerra de los cortos, indicando que en el mercado alcista 2001-2011 hubo tres ocasiones que se dejaron de aumentar las posiciones cortas netas y el oro salió disparado; desde mi desconocimiento yo creo que será en septiembre, se dan todas las circunstancias (patrón histórico, la campaña de los Hindúes, etc, etc), así que pienso que tal vez haya ocasión en agosto de ver mejores precios, pero la presión es tal que tal vez la olla explote antes


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Jeenyus: Ja,ja,ja... Ahora casi todos los bancos de "inversión" recomiendan el Oro y han subido mucho los "precios objetivos" con los que nos obsequiaban en el pasado mes de Diciembre... ¡Menudo "cambio"! En cualquier caso, el Oro subirá tanto si es elegido Donald Trump como si lo es Hillary Clinton... Ambos pueden llevar al mundo a una situación insostenible, sino al tiempo...

Y, por cierto, ahora se está destapando lo que comenté hace ya tiempo sobre el "apaño" que se le estaba haciendo a Sanders... Y eso sucede en el "centro" del Imperio, así que ya podéis imaginar lo que sucede a nivel "provincial"...

# Solenius: Insisto en que las pautas tradicionales nos dicen que el Verano es excelente para el Oro y NO tanto para la Plata... aunque este año podría ser diferente. En fin, aún queda tiempo para que acabe y a "toro pasado" sabremos qué habrá sucedido al respecto.

Mira, Solenius, esa moneda del Superman tiene un ligero Premium, así que no esperes que baje mucho su precio en relación a otras monedas de Plata Bullion. Además, aunque yo no pienso comprarla, el amigo Arbeyna te la recomendaría y éste tiene buen ¡OJO! para esto de las monedas...

Para simplificar: tienes el dinero, te gusta... pues, NO le des más vueltas y tampoco recomendaría que pusieses mucho dinero en esa moneda concreta.

# JohnGalt: Yo tengo "cambio" de todo tipo, es decir "billetes pequeños" en formato de Plata desde 1 Kg. hasta rounds de 5 gramos... Y de distintas Leyes, vamos que NO creo que tenga muchos problemas "iniciales", luego ya se vería... Y en el Oro también, aunque priorizo las monedas "estándar" tipo Soberanos, 20 Francos, etc.

Y dejo esto...

MALAS NOTICIAS ¿TERMINÓ LA RECUPERACIÓN DE LOS COMMODITIES? - Guillermo Barba

Saludos.

Edito: # Charizato21: NO, yo no fui el del "pisapapeles", pero me imagino quién fue... Eso SÍ, tengo "monedazas" en "formato" de 1 Kg, pero son "Joyas", independientemente de la Plata que contienen... Personalmente, NO suelo recomendar tamaños de ese tipo para las monedas y, por regla general, como mucho las de 5 Onzas como tamaño más "grande" y las de 1 Onza para una utilidad más "corriente"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Jul 2016)

Menos chivos expiatorios y más limpieza doméstica.

Los expolíticos presentes en los consejos del Ibex se embolsaron más de 25 millones sólo en 2015 | Diario Público


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Jul 2016)

Dos "soldados" del Estado Islámico decapitan a un sacerdote en Francia

Hasta cuando tenemos que aguantar a los traidores islamistas asesinos?


----------



## nekcab (27 Jul 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> "...
> 
> incluso a gente de "muy de derechas" que repiten como loros lo que cuentan en sus medios favoritos, lo que más me chocó fué a una persona muy de derechas y católica que con el atentado de hoy del del cura degollado simplemente agachó la cabeza y dijo: "pobres víctimas"
> 
> ..."



¿No lo llaman a eso la "fase de negación"? ¿Qué es lo que viene a continuación?

A veces me da por pensar como un simple agricultor francés, con sus cosechas, sus vacas, ... acaba en un frente donde le tiran obuses de 155mm, le ametrallan con furor,... y probablemente acabe muerto de una gangrena, o tullido de por vida? El infierno en vida. Y lo que está claro es que aquello no formaba en sus planes más inmediatos allá cuando meses antes el hombre andaba vigilando que sus vacas fueran ordeñadas puntualmente pq el campo tiene sus tiempos y esos no esperan. Habría quien acababa ahí por convicción, y otros cuantos pq previamente se generó tal furor mediático/social/familiar/... que les arrastraban hasta allí. Todo muy mediatizado. Con las limitaciones de aquella época, pero en el fondo, lo importante es movilizar a la población para un fin. Cada época tiene sus propias "teclas". El movimiento pacifista lleva probablemente siglos en todas las sociedades, pero nunca consigue calar. Curioso. Siempre cala lo contrario. Puede que por que somos demasiados susceptibles a determinadas teclas, y es un simple: "sota, caballo, rey" si sabes jugar bien tus cartas. Los movimientos pacifistas no tienen tantos medios.

Ideas que me vienen a la cabeza cuando me da por acordarme del llamado proceso reset en economía.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> 
> 
> O, ¿quizás estén buscando que nosotros mismos pidamos a gritos un "Control Total" al estilo "Guerra Total"?.



Gracias por la referencia a los metales... al final si, pueden ser una cucada  pero iba a por "gramos" bien como dice fernando para "tener billetes pequenyos"... dudaba entre 1 g de oro o 1 oz de plata (para tener cambio)... agosto se acerca, asi que es lo que toca... hasta el momento siempre habia comprado en el momento exacto, pero esta vez, por mi ubicacion, tambien como dijo fernando, sera un movimiento defensivo... que por cierto, espero que me duela ahora y siempre y no lo tenga que usar... 

En relacion al control total... es lo que vengo pensando yo desde hace ya algunas semanas... el miedo nubla la razon (bueno, a una pequenya mayoria, porque la otra la perdio hace ya tiempo) y hace que se empiecen a pedir acciones de "matar moscas a canyonazos"... y eso es buenisimo para los que mueven los hilos... Pero es especular... 

Lo que esta claro es que el miedo ademas alimenta el odio. Los que tienen fobias a una religion o una raza utilizan ese miedo de la gene que "pide medidas" para alimentar mas el miedo y el odio ... circulo vicioso...

Sobre el control total... en fin... creo que el primer "due date" son las elecciones en USA... espero que tengan lugar.. 

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 06:13 ----------




nekcab dijo:


> Ideas que me vienen a la cabeza cuando me da por acordarme del llamado proceso reset en economía.



Muy buena reflexion, neckab (al menos para mi)... Gracias por compartirla.


----------



## Angelillo23 (27 Jul 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Fernando, dijiste que el verano suele ser la estación del año en la que los mp tienden a la baja, ¿me recomiendas comprar o esperar al mes de agosto? Estaba pensando en comprar éstas de superman, pero he caído en que lo importante es la plata para posibles tiempos de caos y no tanto el relieve, por eso debería elegir ésta.
> 
> Como siempre, gracias...



Ojo cuidao con las manchas de leche en las monedas de canada! 

Entiendo que si pagas algo de premium es por que te atrae el diseño, pero consulta por internet que tal está saliendo esa serie, no te lleves luego una desagradable sorpresa. 

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2016)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Ojo cuidao con las manchas de leche en las monedas de canada!
> 
> Entiendo que si pagas algo de premium es por que te atrae el diseño, pero consulta por internet que tal está saliendo esa serie, no te lleves luego una desagradable sorpresa.
> 
> Un saludo



Gracias... 

No te pierdas lo que comentan en el siguiente enlace sobre las manchas de leche: ::::

http://www.oroyplatainversiones.com...ta-anos-2015---2016-1-oz-con-pequenas-manchas


----------



## Orooo (27 Jul 2016)

A mi las manchas de leche me hechan mucho para atras en la plata, por eso de momento no he comprado.
Aunque solo sea moneda bullion.

Queria comprar un tubo de libertad de Mexico que parece que son las unicas que no tienen ese problema, de momento en la web de necho no las tienen disponible.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2016)

Orooo dijo:


> A mi las manchas de leche me hechan mucho para atras en la plata, por eso de momento no he comprado.
> Aunque solo sea moneda bullion.
> 
> Queria comprar un tubo de libertad de Mexico que parece que son las unicas que no tienen ese problema, de momento en la web de necho no las tienen disponible.



En las American Eagles las has visto??? Yo no he notado estas manchas... pero ahora me haces dudar...


----------



## Orooo (27 Jul 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> En las American Eagles las has visto??? Yo no he notado estas manchas... pero ahora me haces dudar...



Busca en la web, Milk Spot American Eagle y algunas sale.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2016)

Muy interesante y basico articulo sobre el fiat y el oro, que incluye tabla de comparacion entre "comodities"... y enfatizo el ultimo termino porque como bien comenta el articulo

_According to London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) statistics, the daily turnover of gold is $23 billion. Turnover is the difference between buys and sells, whereas the volume is the sum of the two. Although volume is not published, estimates are that it is at least seven times the turnover, or about $175 billion per day. This magnitude of volume confirms gold is traded as money, not as a commodity._

Y es bastante visual la comparativa a traves de las tablas y el ultimo grafico sobre todo

Gold and Pork Bellies


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2016)

Y menos mal que lo tienen... que os sirva como "ejemplo"... Y Ojalá no tengamos que llegar a esos "extremos" por estos lares, pero me parece que ahora mismo hay más posibilidades de que sea así que al contrario. En fin, ya veremos...

- Las reservas de oro de Venezuela caen un 50% desde febrero 2015

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y menos mal que lo tienen... que os sirva como "ejemplo"... Y Ojalá no tengamos que llegar a esos "extremos" por estos lares, pero me parece que ahora mismo hay más posibilidades de que sea así que al contrario. En fin, ya veremos...
> 
> - Las reservas de oro de Venezuela caen un 50% desde febrero 2015
> 
> Saludos.



Y estos... lo tendran? oinocho:

El oro de Fort Knox de EE.UU. no se ha auditado desde 1953

---------- Post added 27-jul-2016 at 14:05 ----------

Y vaya meneo a la plata

24-hour Spot Chart - Silver


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2016)

# JohnGalt: :XX::XX::XX: ... "Una cara mentirosa debe ocultar lo que sabe un corazón falso." (William Shakespeare)

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # johngalt: :xx::xx::xx: ... "una cara mentirosa debe ocultar lo que sabe un corazón falso." (william shakespeare):d
> 
> saludos.




jajajajajajaja :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Jul 2016)

"Rusia compró 18 toneladas en junio, la mayor compra del año"

"Las compras desde enero a junio ya casi igualan a las del periodo anterior (enero-junio) 66T en 2016, 68T en 2015"

China y Rusia han representado el 95% de las compras de los bancos centrales totales en los dos últimos años. 

Russia, China central banks increase gold purchases in June - Metals | Platts News Article & Story


----------



## frisch (27 Jul 2016)

España se

España se “libra” de la multa de Bruselas a cambio de casi 30.000 millones en recortes en el próximo año y medio

¿Los culpables son los musulmanes?


----------



## horik (27 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> España se
> 
> España se “libra” de la multa de Bruselas a cambio de casi 30.000 millones en recortes en el próximo año y medio
> 
> *¿Los culpables son los musulmanes?*


----------



## Jeenyus (27 Jul 2016)

vamos a ver que ocurre, ha roto por fin la media en bollinger de 4 horas, y ha tocado la superior, puede dar indicios de nuevo arreon al alza.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Jul 2016)

PREGUNTA --> 90% de las veces???

Hay un tipo que dice que se dan tres patrones recurrentes desde hace años que indican la existencia del cartel que controla el precio, esos días y fechas se tira abajo el oro, que está pasando el 90% de las veces desde hace años, los artículos son antiguos, pero indica que pasa desde hace más de una década:

UNO: Domingo noche baja el oro
Sunday Night Sentiment | Miles Franklin

DOS: A las 02:15 AM en NY (UTC -4)
The 2:15AM | Miles Franklin

TRES: Entre las 04:00 PM – 05:00h PM posterior al cierre en New York
Sixth Sigma Precious Metals Manipulation Proof | Miles Franklin

¿puede ser cierto?


----------



## frisch (27 Jul 2016)

Sí puede ser cierto.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Jul 2016)

Los chinos y los rusos llevan acumulando oro mientras los americanos tienen papeles en fortnox que dicen que tienen oro pero deben tener una onza porque no permiten auditorias desde hace 60 años y a Alemania la amenazaron cuando pidió repatriar parte de su oro y asunto acabado. Esta clarisimo que los yankys no tienen ni para devolver el oro que pide el estado de Tejas.


----------



## Charizato21 (27 Jul 2016)

Leído en 24h Gold, http://www.24hgold.com/ 

Catalonia Parliament Approves Independence Path in Defiance of Constitucional Court

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...6110108H11690&redirect=false&contributor=Mish

tiempos inciertos ...
::::::::::::::

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/im...cliff-may-deliver-a-jolt-to-prices-2016-07-26

"Los descubrimientos de oro ha colapsado desde 2007 a pesar del aumento del los presupuestos de exploración un 250%" 

... el 2015 puede llegar a ser el pico año de la producción mundial de oro: "95 millones de onzas", con una producción que se espera caiga en el año 2024 a "78 millones de onza"


----------



## crufel (27 Jul 2016)

Cuando Solves vendió el 40% del oro de España, ¿de donde lo sacó físicamente? ?del almacedo en los sótanos del Banco de España o de Fort Knox? ?donde está ahora físicamente el oro de España?


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Parece que la "agenda" es muy semejante en unos y otros...ienso:

- "El anonimato en internet impide la lucha antiterrorista eficaz"

Y esto va en línea con lo que solemos escribir por aquí...

- Marc Faber: Gold Should Comprise 25 Percent of Your Investment Portfolio

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Jul 2016)

Un grupo de musulmanes irrumpe en una piscina nudista alemana al grito de
Las violaciones, asesinatos,amenazas y agresiones de musulmanes a alemanas/es no para de incrementarse.


----------



## astur_burbuja (28 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> españa se
> 
> españa se “libra” de la multa de bruselas a cambio de casi 30.000 millones en recortes en el próximo año y medio
> 
> ¿los culpables son los musulmanes?



churras & merinas


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - La Teoría Monetaria Moderna: la alternativa a la ortodoxia (II)

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Un grupo de musulmanes irrumpe en una piscina nudista alemana al grito de
> Las violaciones, asesinatos,amenazas y agresiones de musulmanes a alemanas/es no para de incrementarse.



Massive Daesh bomb attack kills 44 in Syrian Kurdish city | Jordan Times


----------



## Jeenyus (28 Jul 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Cuando Solves vendió el 40% del oro de España, ¿de donde lo sacó físicamente? ?del almacedo en los sótanos del Banco de España o de Fort Knox? ?donde está ahora físicamente el oro de España?



Leí hace tiempo que se vendió a Rusia.


----------



## frisch (28 Jul 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> churras & merinas



En lo que nos concierne: ovejas


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En lo que nos concierne: ovejas



jajajajaja.... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Creo que como comente algunos de por aqui somos perrillos de pastor... que de tanto en tanto tenemos que ladrar a las ovejas...  ... pero unos pringaillos mas a manos del pastor... 

Un abrazo! Me has alegrado la tarde!


----------



## frisch (28 Jul 2016)

Francisco, el Papa católico, ha hecho unas declaraciones en las que afirma que el mundo está en guerra (no es la primera vez que lo dice), añade esta vez: "pero no es una guerra de religiones".

Efectivamente, ni de religiones, ni de civilizaciones, ni de principios.

Nos quieren hacer creer que es una guerra de religiones o de civilizaciones o de principios pero no lo es.

Es una guerra, como todas las guerras, por lo mismo de siempre.

Básicamente por la guita.

Y mediante la guita el control.

Al poder le pirra controlar (lógico) y busca los medios de control más evidentes.

¿Cuál es la forma más fácil de controlar?

El bolsillo.

Remontando la cadena: nosotros ovejas (con pastor que no lo es, es un lobo disfrazado de pastor) nos masticamos y tragamos obsesivamente los pastos que nos dan de comer: una guerra entre religiones o civilizaciones.

La cosa se simplifica hasta tal punto que todo el que se llame Ahmed es potencialmente peligroso. ¡Ojo con los Ahmed! Si te topas con un Gordon, Williams o Peter el riesgo es menor. Objetivamente es menor aunque tampoco hay riesgo cero con estos.

Resultado:

Con los Ahmed ni acercarse y si hacen un movimiento sospechoso avisar a la policía, por favor.

Con los Williams, precaución.

Conclusión:

Las churras sospechan de las merinas y viceversa. Las churras sospechan de las churras, las merinas de las merinas.

Todos sospechamos de todos y el pastor que no es pastor sino lobo disfrazado, nos propone que "él se encarga de todo".

Don't worry be happy.

y de tanto en cuando (sobre todo cuando tenga lugar el atentado) cantad la de:

"We are the World, We are the People".


----------



## frisch (28 Jul 2016)

Tengo una decena de enlaces en los que los escribientes se desgarran las vestiduras exigiendo una auditoría de la deuda. De la deuda del municipio de Zaragoza, de la de Portugal, España, Francia, Italia, e incluso Germania, en fin, todo quisque.

Yo, de verdad, no sé por qué se desgarran las vestiduras como si ello fuese a solucionar algo,

Por supuesto que la deuda es ilegítima.

Pero, a estas alturas, por favor ¿quién se interesa por la legitimad de las cosas?

Nadie.

Ya no estamos en un mundo en el que se reacciona y se lucha contra lo injusto (no sé si lo estuvimos alguna vez). Estamos en un mundo en el que la mentira reina.

Así de claro.

Los que piensan que esto se puede arreglar.

Se equivocan.

El único arreglo es que la mayoría, de repente, se vuelva honesta.

Y eso va a ser complicado.


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Jul 2016)

VAMOS A CONTAR MENTIRAS

"Deuda odiosa, deuda execrable o deuda ilegítima" 

Ya comentado, la mentira de la Deuda: NO era un problema de estados derrochones, ni de déficit público elevado, inicialmente la más baja era la privada, sólo el 15% era la gente, el resto de grandes empresas y bancos, qué hicieron pasar la deuda privada de estos últimos a deuda del estado y engordar y engordar - lo último el BCE adquiere deuda corporativa - avalada por más deuda y garantizada por promesa, etc el porqué “la deuda es el poder que legitima la servidumbre” … compra privada de los activos en manos del estado, 
retroceso de derechos sin parangón en las últimas décadas, etc.

No he podido comprobarlo, me comentan que históricamente no existe correlación entre la subida de tipos y el precio del oro, sería otra gran mentira del cartel que controla los precios del oro.


La última mentira, la del Yen como divisa refugio Japón, que me expliquen como puede ser, con una deuda de más del 300% del PIB: "el país más endeudado del mundo"!!!

LA ÚLTIMA MENTIRA LA DE MAÑANA
MAÑANA en la publicación de resultados de los test de estrés BCE y EBA, saldrán pero que muy bien toditos, hasta el Deutsch BanK


----------



## frisch (28 Jul 2016)

Bueno, la superchería de los test de stress (por cierto ¡qué expresión tan llamativa y carente de tó) de 51 bancos europeos, no busca describir su situación sino asegurar al mercado (las ovejas, churras o merinas) de que todo va bien.

Mentira.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Francisco, el Papa católico, ha hecho unas declaraciones en las que afirma que el mundo está en guerra (no es la primera vez que lo dice), añade esta vez: "pero no es una guerra de religiones".
> 
> Efectivamente, ni de religiones, ni de civilizaciones, ni de principios.
> 
> ...



Así es, y además el lobo se duerme fenomenal, contando cuantas ovejitas, churras y merinas saltan la valla... Una... Dos... Tres... Zzzzzz

Y detrás de la valla... Nada.... Pero las ovejitas no se dan cuenta porque están en un sueño...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo un par de artículos que me han parecido interesantes, especialmente el "metalero"...

- Los chinos no tienen tanta plata como parece - LAGRANEPOCA.COM

- Why I Have More Than 10% of My Assets in Gold and... - GoldSilver.com

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Jul 2016)

Estos días ando bastante liado, tengo que generar cash para comprar más oro... 

Os leo lo que puedo, pero es que esto vuela, y muchos enlaces quedan en el tintero.

*Frish* El Papa, que se dedique a rezar por las almas, y se deje de guerras y pamplinas...cuando vendan todo el patrimonio que posee la iglesia y lo entregue a la beneficencia, quizá me detenga unos instantes a escuchar a estos iluminados. Por otra parte una religión que "reza" la igualdad entre todos los hombres, y tiene unos estamentos tan marcados a nivel interno, no me merece perder ni un minuto en escribir más sobre ello.

En cuanto al tema que mentas de los tests de estrés famosos que en su día supuestamente aplicaron a la banca comercial europea, pues viene a ser como si tu mismo te examinas de una asignatura X, y eres quién corrige tu propio examen.

Vamos que nadie va a morder la mano que le da de comer.

La banca está quebrada, y evidentemente si por algún motivo "externo" el pueblo acudiera en masa a retirar el "pongamos 10%" del capital que supuestamente existe en los balances, no habría ni para cacahuetes...yo no digo el 50% o así.

Esto sucedería en una situación de pánico motivada por "por ejemplo" que una institución independiente auditara la banca, y dijera realmente lo que se ha encontrado...acto seguido "días", podríamos observas un efecto Madoff, pero multiplicado por mil...o mejor dicho por un millón.

Vivimos en una estafa piramidal, dónde el Fiat, es la moneda de cambio de los "tontos" que se creen las pamplinas de los iluminados de turno...vamos, a mi modo de ver el presidente de la FED o del BCE etc...vienen a ser la versión del Papa a la iglesia católica...mucho hablar, pero poco actuar.

¿Os acordáis de las películas del oeste y los vendedores de crece pelo, cura todo?...pues es lo que yo veo cuando habla la banca y la iglesia.

Un saludo, y gracias por aportar, es todo un lujo pasarse por aquí.

Buen resto de semana.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Jul 2016)

Por cierto, vamos a ver qué dicen los test de stress sobre el Deutsche Bank... Hace meses tuve acceso a su AUTÉNTICO balance y que compartí con un amigo del hilo... Será "divertido", tanto si dicen la verdad -que lo dudo- como si lo "maquillan"... ¿verdad, paketazo?

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (28 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, vamos a ver qué dicen los test de stress sobre el Deutsche Bank... Hace meses tuve acceso a su AUTÉNTICO balance y que compartí con un amigo del hilo... Será "divertido", tanto si dicen la verdad -que lo dudo- como si lo "maquillan"... ¿verdad, paketazo?
> 
> Saludos.



Que decían los verdaderos balances fernando? La exposición a derivados sigue siendo mucho mayor que el pib de la ue?


----------



## andy de paso (28 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por cierto, vamos a ver qué dicen los test de
> stress sobre el Deutsche Bank... Hace meses tuve acceso a su AUTÉNTICO balance y que compartí con un amigo del hilo... Será "divertido", tanto si dicen la verdad -que lo dudo- como si lo "maquillan"... ¿verdad, paketazo?
> 
> Saludos.



Sólo os vais a despiporrar 2...???.. :fiufiu: espero algún comentario jocoso...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: SÍ, la exposición a los Derivados por parte del Deutsche Bank es varias veces el PIB de la UE... Realmente, hablamos de una auténtica "bomba de relojería" y tiene muy mala pinta cuando se analizan los datos en profundidad. Por otra parte, algo está diciendo su cotización en Bolsa... ¿No? El 1 de Mayo de 2007 en los 98,397 Euros y hoy ha cerrado en los 11,910 Euros... Por tanto, blanco y en botella...

Te copio un resumen del original y que se editó de forma interna a mediados de Abril de este año:

The total size of Deutsche Bank´s derivatives is €21.39 trillion, notional.

- Interest Rate: €15.41 trillion.
- Currency Related: €4.78 trillion.
- Equity Index: €0.90 trillion.
- Credit Related: €0.27 trillion.
- Commodity Related: €0.08 trillion.

# andy de paso: ¿Comentario jocoso? Pues, como no sea poner una vela para retrasar algo que parece inevitable... Y no van a tener más remedio que "reinventarse" o TODO este "tinglado" de mierda se irá al carajo, ni más ni menos... Son "habas contadas".

Saludos.

---------- Post added 29-jul-2016 at 00:24 ----------

Edito: Trillón de dólares


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Cómo ayudará Bernie Sanders a Donald Trump | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jeenyus: SÍ, la exposición a los Derivados por parte del Deutsche Bank es varias veces el PIB de la UE... Realmente, hablamos de una auténtica "bomba de relojería" y tiene muy mala pinta cuando se analizan los datos en profundidad. Por otra parte, algo está diciendo su cotización en Bolsa... ¿No? El 1 de Mayo de 2007 en los 98,397 Euros y hoy ha cerrado en los 11,910 Euros... Por tanto, blanco y en botella...
> 
> Te copio un resumen del original y que se editó de forma interna a mediados de Abril de este año:
> 
> ...



Vaya meneo al DJ ahora mismo, y todavia no se ha publicado el "etré té"... , que se hara publico al cierre de la sesion. La caida acompaña al Brent segun los analistas (digo, ovejas)


----------



## frisch (29 Jul 2016)

Aclaro que yo cito a Francisco, Papa de los católicos, pero no soy católico.

Leo, entre otros, Le Figaro, Le Monde, El Robot Pescador, Eladio Fernández, Wall Street Journal, El Mundo, Il Corriere de la Sera e incluso La Razón y El País. Lo que no hago es ver televisión porque eso no te permite observar, es que alguien entra en el salón de tu casa y te avasalla (en los dos sentidos).

Por lo demás, hago chorizos pero no los vendo. Me los como y los regalo (casi a partes iguales)

No es una guerra de religiones, ni de civilizaciones es una guerra de guita (y al final del túnel, de poder).

¡Buena suerte!


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Jul 2016)

os dejo Este enlace de un poema genial, para niños.

Poem: 'Smart' by Shel Silverstein

Tambien es para ovejitas. Al niño del poema lo veo potencial para jefe del FMI o del BCE o8:


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2016)

Interesante...

Over The Past 50 Years An Earnings Recession Of This Magnitude Has Never Failed To Trigger A Bear Market | The Felder Report

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (29 Jul 2016)

El oro escalando un 1,20...mientras los indices usa siguen en máximos...


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2016)

Hola, Jeenyus: Pues, SÍ, el Oro hace unos minutos andaba por los $1260,25... pero fíjate también que el Bund estaba en los 167,910... Y esto con máximos en las Bolsas estadounidenses... Y ya empieza a ser momento de poner cortos en las mismas y, bueno, ya hace unos días...

Saludos.


----------



## Obi (29 Jul 2016)

Beware of Impending Gold Production Cliff - Peter Schiff's Gold News


> Last year may well have been the peak production year at around 95 million ounces. Sprott analysts expect production in 2024 to fall to 78 million ounces. That represents about a 2.2% decline per year. (...) It remains to be seen if technology or new finds can boost production, but it seems certain that supply will be constrained in the years to come, even as demand continues to surge.


----------



## Jeenyus (29 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Jeenyus: Pues, SÍ, el Oro hace unos minutos andaba por los $1260,25... pero fíjate también que el Bund estaba en los 167,910... Y esto con máximos en las Bolsas estadounidenses... Y ya empieza a ser momento de poner cortos en las mismas y, bueno, ya hace unos días...
> 
> Saludos.



Llevan los indices usa, 13 dias en máximos, ni para arriba, ni para abajo. De veras yo no entiendo nada, solo trato de ver una señal, pero siendo año electoral me da la impresión de que no van a bajar ni en agosto, que se liquidan muchas posiciones por aquello de parar unos dias y dejar descansar el melón.


----------



## JohnGalt (29 Jul 2016)

http://www.eba.europa.eu/-/eba-publishes-2016-eu-wide-stress-test-results

Deursche Bank 

http://storage.eba.europa.eu/documents/10180/1519983/EBA_TR_DE_7LTWFZYICNSX8D621K86.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Jeenyus: No sé... pero esa "fortaleza" en los índices bursátiles americanos es difícil de "explicar"... Y hay una clara manipulacion detrás de esos avances porque en épocas "normales" el dato del PIB publicado hoy hubiera tumbado a la mayor parte de las Bolsas mundiales. Además, se han movido en sentido contrario a lo que han hecho los valores "refugio" tradicionales como los MPs y el Bund... Y menuda burbuja la que hay metida en los Bonos...

Jeenyus, sigo pensando que el período Agosto/Septiembre será malo para las Bolsas y bueno para el Oro... Por otro lado, si no recuerdo mal la sobrecompra es de tal tamaño en los índices americanos que hay que remontarse a uno de los años de la década de los 90 y que ahora no recuerdo cuál fue concretamente. Pasado el período estival, y ya de cara a las elecciones americanas, sí que es posible que tirasen de nuevo de las Bolsas hacia arriba...

Y te dejo un AT de allí...

Stock Trading Alert: More Short-Term Uncertainty - Which Direction Is Next? | Kitco News

# JohnGalt: Je,je,je... Tampoco creo que te hayan sorprendido los test de stress y por aquí ya comentamos ayer que el resultado iba a ser el que ha sido... Lo de la Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena era una "muerte" anunciada y que no ha sorprendido a NADIE... pero lo del Deutsche Bank de auténtico DESCOJONE... Bueno, que sigan mareando la perdíz y nosotros a lo "nuestro"...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Siempre es un buen "termómetro" para medir el estado "real" de la Economía...

- España no sale de la crisis: Coca-Cola vende menos

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Jul 2016)

La buena notícia es que todos los bancos españoles han pasado los strestest más severos hasta la fecha con lo que no nos robarán más dinero público para recapitalizarlos. Los italianos no podrán decir lo mismo y ante la incertidumbre de hecatombe y arrastre compren oro y plata por aquello de que nos salpique. 
Frich tu sigue dandole la razón al carcamal del papa de roma que dice que no hay guerra de religiones que cuando los muslims te vuelen el culo verás la realidad de golpe. El islam está en guerra con todas las religiones del mundo y esta en violenta ascensión ya que solo respetan al que les para los pies por la fuerza. Recuerda por cierto que el cura francés de 86 años que degollaron en el altar los islamistas había cedido terrenos de la iglesia para hacer una mezquita y así se lo agradecieron.
Hoy el oro está a 1.351 y la plata a 20.31.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2016)

Uy, uy, uy... vamos todos juntos a comprar unos dolares??? ooo

Ale, venga... a vender un poquito de MP y a comprar papelitos verdes... in God we Trust...

Divisas: ¿cuáles serán el bueno, el feo y el malo en el segundo trimestre?

---------- Post added 30-jul-2016 at 08:31 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El islam está en guerra con todas las religiones del mundo y esta en violenta ascensión ya que solo respetan al que les para los pies por la fuerza.



Que yo sepa, el Islam no tiene brazos, piernas, cerebro... es algo inanimado... seran los malnacidos criminales (y psicopatas y mafiosos) que usan el Islam como otras organizaciones para justificar sus actos criminales ... esos... son HUMANOS... yes, HUMANOS.... (no de plata)

100,000 Muslims killed by Daesh: King Abdullah | GulfNews.com

Miedo.... eso tambien es HUMANO... asi que entiendo las reacciones...

Hipocresia (mientras maten a otros lejos de mi, no dire ni pio)... eso es HUMANO... y eso es menos tolerable...

Odio... alimentado por el miedo, para generar mas miedo... eso es de ALGUNOS HUMANOS... (entre ellos los que asesinan en nombre del Islam, por supuesto...)... Y eso es absolutamente execrable... Odiar a los demas sin odiarse a uno mismo es una grave disfuncion... pero tiene cura... viajar, vivir en otros paises y madurar... si no, como la Colau...

Progre.... la palabra usada por los xxxx (no se como denominarlos) cuando no pueden debatir con argumentos otros puntos de vista... Es la mas repetida en los foros de los diarios espanyoles por parte de los autodenominados "de derechas"... como si eso existiera...


Ovejas (negras o blancas... las amarillas vienen en camino)... Todos los mencionados arriba

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Jul 2016)

'Dulces, drogas y decapitaciones': La desgarradora vida de los niños soldado del Estado Islámico - RT
Yo nunca uso el termino progre en termino despectivo, ni insulto a nadie por sus ideas, vengo de familia progre y lo ha sido por luchar contra la injusticia y la opresión de la iglesia como para ahora dejarnos dominar por los islamistas que son mil veces peor.


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2016)

Encuesta realizada para The Economist en la que se pregunta a los habitantes de los países con población musulmana qué porcentaje de la población creen ellos que es musulmana en su país.

Dos ejemplos:

España, percepción: 16% realidad 2%
Francia, percepción: 31% realidad 8%

Solidarity, for now | The Economist

aquí el artículo en francés que añade al final una recapitulación de los datos.

Il y a moins de musulmans en Europe que ce que pense la population - International - LeVif.be


----------



## Jeenyus (30 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Siempre es un buen "termómetro" para medir el estado "real" de la Economía...
> 
> - España no sale de la crisis: Coca-Cola vende menos
> 
> Saludos.



ya te digo, entre eso, y los indicadores de transporte( especialmente la venta de cabezas tractoras) cantan bien clarito, no hay movimiento.


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2016)

Un tanto farragoso leer todos los gráficos pero creo que es interesante para la hemeroteca y para ir consultando.

Número de atentados en el mundo entre 1970 y 2015.
(los gráficos tienen doble ampliación)

» 3800 Les attentats dans le monde (et en France)


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Jul 2016)

Pues si los musulmanes son solo el 8% de los franceses y cometen todos los atentados casi a diario imaginate cuando sean el 20% o el 30% o el 40% etc...


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Pues si los musulmanes son solo el 8% de los franceses y cometen todos los atentados casi a diario imaginate cuando sean el 20% o el 30% o el 40% etc...



Ya sé que la semiótica no es sencilla y puede llevar a malos entendidos. De ahí que no estoy muy seguro de entenderte.

Cuando dices que los musulmaness cometen todos los atentados cAsia diario... A que te refieres con el término "musulmanes"...? Si quieres repasamos la vida de los últimos ASESINOS TERRORISTASde los atentados de París para ver si eran musulmanes... Y es muy sencillo to, solo cinco cositas básicas...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, observo que continuáis con ese debate sobre el Islamismo y que, personalmente, es algo que realmente no me apasiona, más bien lo contrario, pero bueno contra "gustos" nada que decir...

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Pienso que eres excesivamente radical en tus planteamientos y que, quizás, se te "curaría" conviviendo con otras culturas... No se puede generalizar y entre los musulmanes hay de todo, más o menos como aquí, y habrá una gente que sea mejor y otra mucho peor... Yo también soy partidario de menos "multiculturalidad" y que en Europa, o al menos en nuestro país, se pusieran más trabas al asentamiento de gente foránea y más si pretenden seguir con sus "costumbres" no integradoras... Ahora bien, HIJOS DE PUTA los hay en todos los lados y por aquí conozco a mucha gente blanca, de chaqueta y corbata, con "caché" y, sin embargo, son y serán SIEMPRE unos auténticos HIJOS DE PUTA...

Vaya, vaya... HUMANO DE PLATA, para unas cosas tan "radical" y para otras tan "benevolente"... Tiene su "historia" que te hayas "tragado" la gilipollez que se publicó ayer sobre los test de stress y espera un tiempo para ver cuál es la REALIDAD. Por cierto, tiene COJONES que uno de los "mejores" bancos que sale en la foto sea Bankia... y que está ahí GRACIAS a ti, a mí y a todos los contribuyentes españoles que hemos contribuido a ello... Eso SÍ, sin preguntarnos y por la vía impositiva.

# Jeenyus: SÍ, por aquí solemos publicar de tanto en tanto los datos sobre la evolución del transporte por carretera y ferrocarril en los EE.UU. y que anda de auténtica capa caída... A ver si saco tiempo y busco algo al respecto.

Y dejo esto...

Deuda pública: Bruselas pide a España que suba el IVA para cumplir con la nueva senda de déficit. Noticias de Economía

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - July 29, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2016)

Bueno, quizás si la mayoría de la población dejase de creer que están "rodeados" por 31% de musulmanes, cambiaría algo la situación.

Sé que es una vía larga y complicada, sobre todo que nadie está por la labor, pero no mucho más que la de contratar miles de autobuses y aviones para expulsarlos sobre todo porque la inmensa mayoría de ese 8% son, además de musulmanes, franceses.

En fin,


----------



## Escachuflador (30 Jul 2016)

¿como veis el momento actual para comprar unas onzas?, lo de que cualquier momento es bueno no me vale .


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Jul 2016)

¿ Solo un 2% en España ?....juaaas...eso ya es solo lo que hay en un pequeño pueblo de Lleida llamado Guissona....mienten mas que cagan....:


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2016)

Cuando juzguéis a una raza, religión, etnia, grupo...hacedlo con conocimiento de causa, y entendiendo la posición de al menos el 51% del total de la misma.

Usar la prensa sensacionalista para sacar conclusiones de lo que hacen minorías dentro de inmensas masas humanas, es tan absurdo como decir que los "cristianos" o "judíos" son los buenos, pues tiene las mejores empresas multinacionales bajo su control.

La guerra está en nuestro interior, y como comenta *Frisch* hay que ver lo que hay más allá...o sea "intereses económicos"

Como dice *Fernando* la convivencia con otras culturas nos da perspectiva, y sobre todo nos amplia la visión de lo que nos "venden" en la TV.

¿malos? o ¿buenos?...no sé quienes seran esos, supongo que Batman, Super Man, el Joker, Lex Luthor ...

Por cierto...no cambiéis metal por cash...no es el momento de hacer tonterías.



Buen fin de semana


----------



## Escachuflador (30 Jul 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando juzguéis a una raza, religión, etnia, grupo...hacedlo con conocimiento de causa, y entendiendo la posición de al menos el 51% del total de la misma.
> 
> Usar la prensa sensacionalista para sacar conclusiones de lo que hacen minorías dentro de inmensas masas humanas, es tan absurdo como decir que los "cristianos" o "judíos" son los buenos, pues tiene las mejores empresas multinacionales bajo su control.
> 
> ...



Si la mitad de Africa se quiere venir "pa Europa" por algo será, no se les ve a gusto en sus lugares de origen, por miseria, por guerras, por lo que sea. Pero en vez de intentar modificar su miseria en su sitio escapan.
Los europedos no hemos hecho eso, nos hemos partido los cuernos reiteradamente para avanzar o cambiar el estado de las cosas.

Y tal, como este hilo se está contaminando, a lo cual acabo de contribuir voy a lo que es.
¿Y cambiar cash por metal?.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Jul 2016)

Tengo 50 años, y un largo trecho recorrido...he trabajado con musulmanes, sudamericanos, negros, blancos de toda condición y pelaje...por supuesto que hay de todo en la viña del Señor, pero con los 2 primeros mencionados casi siempre he tenido problemas de relación y comunicación ya que en su diccionario los vocablos Etica y Moral, no existen....falsos a más no poder y su palabra vale menos que un sugus de naranja...0 confianza...lo llevan en los genes...luego lo de si son mas sanguinarios que los demás, pues ahí están las estadísticas y desgraciadamente los últimos acontecimientos....:

PD: Y reitero, de HDLGPTA, blancos totalmente ajusticiables, he encontrado bastantes....:abajo:


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2016)

Deberíais (si no lo habéis hecho, por supuesto), leer los trabajos de Jung, y sobre todos, entender desde que contexto los empezó y para qué respuesta encontrar. Y de experiencias, efectivamente, cada uno las suyas y con eso pues se forma sus mapas mentales. Hay 7 mil millones de mapas mentales y formas de ver la realidad en el mundo.

Espero que con la "buena noticia" de los "etré té" el oro baje un poco al menos en agosto. Yo estoy dispuesto a cambiar mi cash por algo de metal 

Por cierto los próximos días se verán los H1 de algunas compañías de petróleo y los resultados son malos, márgenes de refino han caído, capex en upstream lo mismo, recortes en mto. Que se traducirán quizás, a mismos precios del brent en el H2, a pérdidas de eficiencia... Ingeniería contable asegurada a final de año. Irán no mueve mucho porque hay mucha burocracia para nuevos proyectos, y hay burocracia por las luchas de poder internas (el mercado negro de los últimos años ha sido un negocio dorado para los guardianes de la revolución)... Pero en el corto plazo el panorama para estas compañías no pinta bien.


----------



## Jeenyus (30 Jul 2016)

Escachuflador dijo:


> ¿como veis el momento actual para comprar unas onzas?, lo de que cualquier momento es bueno no me vale .



Viene de hacer una corrección de 2 semanas el oro, y parece haber encontrado apoyo en 1310, encontrar los momentos perfectos es complicado, el momento perfecto hubiese sido en el entorno de los 1100, pero eso queda muy lejos ya, si "todo sigue su curso" el oro debería volver a empujar hacia el entorno de los 1450 en el siguiente tirón.

En el caso que tu planteabas en otro hilo, creo que debes enfocarlo mas hacia un refugio de tu dinero para la situación que planteabas alli, para evitar una "confiscación". 

Algunos por aquí estiman(estimamos) que el oro puede irse hacia los 2000 en medio plazo, pero, está por ver que se cumpla nuestro augurio.


----------



## Escachuflador (30 Jul 2016)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Viene de hacer una corrección de 2 semanas el oro, y parece haber encontrado apoyo en 1310, encontrar los momentos perfectos es complicado, el momento perfecto hubiese sido en el entorno de los 1100, pero eso queda muy lejos ya, si "todo sigue su curso" el oro debería volver a empujar hacia el entorno de los 1450 en el siguiente tirón.
> 
> *En el caso que tu planteabas en otro hilo, creo que debes enfocarlo mas hacia un refugio de tu dinero para la situación que planteabas alli, para evitar una "confiscación".
> *
> Algunos por aquí estiman(estimamos) que el oro puede irse hacia los 2000 en medio plazo, pero, está por ver que se cumpla nuestro augurio.



Bien enfocado, y matamos 2 pájaros de un tiro .


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2016)

A la mentira añaden el cinismo.
Creo que hay muchos que se equivocan de enemigo.

IMF admits disastrous love affair with the euro and apologises for the immolation of Greece


----------



## amador (30 Jul 2016)

Yo no me he esperado a Agosto y he aprovechado el pequeño bajón de esta semana y le he comprado a Necho unas onzas de Plata y algún Soberano.

Hay alguna web alemana un pelín más barata, pero entre gastos de envío más altos y el trato seco o inexistente que dan por email no me acaban de convencer.

Una pregunta a expertos:

Ahora Necho (El Dorado) tiene disponibles unos Pandas de 8 gramos (formato poco común), que viene a ser un poco más de peso que un Soberano.

El precio es competitivo, porque ahora mismo sale a 334,90 € que son unos 1300 € / onza. Mientras que por ejemplo un Kruge está por 1250 €. Es un poco más de precio pero se tiene un formato más pequeño.

¿Cómo lo veis como alternativa al Soberano?

Saludos y "felices vacaciones" para el que comience ahora.




Jeenyus dijo:


> Viene de hacer una corrección de 2 semanas el oro, y parece haber encontrado apoyo en 1310, encontrar los momentos perfectos es complicado, el momento perfecto hubiese sido en el entorno de los 1100, pero eso queda muy lejos ya, si "todo sigue su curso" el oro debería volver a empujar hacia el entorno de los 1450 en el siguiente tirón.
> 
> En el caso que tu planteabas en otro hilo, creo que debes enfocarlo mas hacia un refugio de tu dinero para la situación que planteabas alli, para evitar una "confiscación".
> 
> Algunos por aquí estiman(estimamos) que el oro puede irse hacia los 2000 en medio plazo, pero, está por ver que se cumpla nuestro augurio.


----------



## JohnGalt (30 Jul 2016)

amador dijo:


> Ahora Necho (El Dorado) tiene disponibles unos Pandas de 8 gramos (formato poco común), que viene a ser un poco más de peso que un Soberano.
> 
> El precio es competitivo, porque ahora mismo sale a 334,90 € que son unos 1300 € / onza. Mientras que por ejemplo un Kruge está por 1250 €. Es un poco más de precio pero se tiene un formato más pequeño.
> 
> ...



Si, me apunto a la pregunta... Lo vi hace unos días y pensé lo mismo. Chequee en andorrano pero no tenía. Como lo veis?


----------



## frisch (30 Jul 2016)

Para los que leen francés

Réflexion.

_Edito_: traduzco uno de los muchos interesantes párrafos.

Estamos más allá de la mentira o del humo reinante, estamos "en otro lugar", en un mundo que se ha construido, que se construye bajo nuestros ciegos ojos, para dominarnos mejor. Vivimos, estamos, atravesados por lo que llamamos la Neurosis Social.

La noción de verdad es crucial, tiene que ver con la de libertad. Si no hay verdad, entonces los Poderes han ganado. Es el reino de los sofistas, de los que poseen el derecho y el acceso a la palabra.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Escachuflador: Hombre, aquí y ya llevamos unos años... postulamos por la compra de MPs en CUALQUIER momento, siempre y cuando NO sea en un pico -que no es el caso-. No sé cuál puede ser su interés en el Oro, pero si es simplemente "especulativo", pues mejor no pierda su tiempo y se dedica al Oro "papel" -que también lo hay-... Aquí abogamos por un Oro como valor "refugio", es decir por si las cosas se tuercen y/o se "extreman". Por tanto, NO lo vemos como "inversión", aunque evidentemente puede llegar a serlo y de hecho algunos podemos dar FE de ello... ya que compramos décadas atrás...

# paketazo: A este paso, tú y yo, más otros amigos (frisch, JohnGalt, etc.) nos vamos a tener que comprar una parcelita en la Luna, ya que posiblemente los selenitas sean más "humanistas" que los terrícolas... ¿No te parece? Tanto adelanto tecnológico como para haber bajado tanto en los valores humanos... Sencillamente, "inexplicable", ¿o "NO" es así?

# Jeenyus: Bueno, esos $2000 se "compraron" en este hilo hace ya mucho tiempo y así lo vengo reiterando desde hace mucho tiempo... SIEMPRE he dicho que se alcanzarán, pero con mucha Paciencia y sin prisas y con buena tinta, ya me entiendes. Llevo ya mucho tiempo en esto de los MPs (y también en las Materias Primas), para no ver lo que es evidente. No será mañana, pero SÍ "pasado mañana" y muchos agradecerán haber metido algo de dinero en los MPs... Y si eso NO sucede mucho mejor, ya que será una inmejorable señal de que hemos salido de la actual situación que no es sólo de incertidumbre... sino de "algo" MÁS...

# JohnGalt & amador: No sé... pero las Pandas en el Oro NO adquieren el mismo Premium que las de Plata, eso tenerlo bien presente o al menos ha sido así hasta ahora. De todas formas, comprar alguna puede ser una buena idea, pero yo NO pondría mucho dinero ahí y me dirigiría a las más "clásicas".

# amador: JohnGalt está poniendo "velas" para que baje el precio del Oro en Agosto porque el hombre anda por Dubai y allí hay un fuerte sobre spot, aparte del tema aeroportuario que no sé cómo funciona por aquellos lares. 

# JohnGalt: De momento, se ha cumplido el "pronóstico" -uno más...- de que Julio acabaría empujando el precio del Oro y al que espero que ataque a lo largo del período estival la resistencia que tiene un poco por encima de los $1400... Que la pase así como así es más dudoso y si lo hace echar un ¡Ojo! a las Bolsas...

SÍ, por aquí -y ya lo sabes- me atreví a adelantar un rango lateral bastante amplio entre los $30 y los $40 en el Crudo y parece que está en ello... Je,je,je... algunos piensan por ahí que somos "asustaviejas" cuando lo que tenemos somos muchos años de experiencia y las hemos visto de todos los "colores". Eso no quita para que a muy largo plazo, el Petróleo sea uno de los mejores activos en los que "invertir", pero hace ya meses que dijimos por aquí, tanto paketazo como yo, que mejor estar fuera después del último "achuchón" al alza que le metieron. Y, efectivamente, los datos que manejo indican que el Petróleo acabará cayendo y más pronto que tarde...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2016)

*Fernando* la masa es ineficaz razonando en el corto plazo, no así el individuo, que lo hace de forma más ágil y eficaz.

Recordáis la moda de los 80s, dónde el enemigo eran las hambrunas africanas, salían niños con la tripa hinchada y la cara llena de moscas, y se pedía dinero para cruz roja etc., para salvar a Africa de estas plagas.

Anteriormente, en los 70s, incluso en los 80s y 90s, el enemigo era el comunismo, la URSS, Cuba, todo lo que estuviera relacionado con estos pensamientos era peligroso, la masa debía apoyar al capitalismo feroz, pues eso era lo correcto.

Campañas contra centrales nucleares, DDT, gasolina con plomo, tabaco, Ebola, gripe aviar, gripe porcina...

El peligro de las sectas, de las "nuevas" religiones, o incluso de los tipos con barbas largas, piel morena, y de religión musulmana...¡vamos!... satán en la tierra.

Todo, absolutamente todo sucede por algún motivo.

No se habla de los miles de asesinatos que suceden a diario en las calles de estados unidos por todo tipo de personas (no solo musulmanas), o las violaciones de mujeres por tipos supuestamente "normales", que no son tampoco musulmanes...o que decir de la multitud de robos en todas las calles de este país y de otros, por gente que no es musulmana, ni albano kosovar, ni rumana...

Pero claro, lo bonito de hacer periodismo sensacionalista apoyado en los gobiernos y en las multinacionales, es señalar con el dedo y encontrar culpables..."putos moros" ¿verdad?

Pues yo conozco a unos cuantos "pocos", pues no me muevo en sus zonas cotidianas, que son trabajadores la ostia de honrados, sin embargo, puedo nombraros un montón de cristianos que han violado, robado, y matado...sin embargo , no se dice en la prensa "LOS CRISTIANOS MATAN, VIOLAN, ROBAN" ¿verdad?

Y hablando de África, le recuerdo al forero que la ha mentado y ha dicho que sus poblaciones pretenden venir al norte donde nos lo hemos "currado mejor", que no hace tantos siglos, este país fue "conquistado", repartido, y expoliado por el bien de unas cuantas "coronas"...menos mal que existen los libros de historia, si no, la ignorancia y su hipocresía camparía a sus anchas en este puto país...y en otros.

*Fernando* me da la impresión, que no se si en la Luna, pero que en alguna barriada musulmana, seríamos más bienvenidos que algunos barrios "exclusivos" de gente bien que va a misa todos los sábados por las tardes...por lo de no madrugar los domingos, ya sabéis.

En este foro, quizá escriban musulmanes, judíos, cristianos, hindús...y sin embargo a mi lo que me interesa es el contenido, no el continente de lo que se me cuenta.

¿Qué se mueran los feos entonces?...o eso ya nos interesa menos.

El mayor enemigo que jamás tendremos es la ignorancia, y esa lucha, está en nuestras manos, de momento.

Un saludo a todos, exprimid el sábado, y no vendáis el oro, pero tampoco os tiréis a la piscina de golpe a la hora de comprar.


----------



## Escachuflador (30 Jul 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* la masa es ineficaz razonando en el corto plazo, no así el individuo, que lo hace de forma más ágil y eficaz.
> 
> Recordáis la moda de los 80s, dónde el enemigo eran las hambrunas africanas, salían niños con la tripa hinchada y la cara llena de moscas, y se pedía dinero para cruz roja etc., para salvar a Africa de estas plagas.
> 
> ...



No se pero me da la ligera impresión de que me está usted insultando disimuladamente jeje, me da igual, no voy a hacer lo mismo.

Hace unos cuantos siglos pasó lo que dice pero parece ser que mientras nosotros salimos del agujero hace bastante, ellos siguen como hace esos siglos o peor si cabe ¿o no?.

Y usted dice que conoce a unos cuantos pocos, pues yo conozco a unos cuantos muchos y he trabajado con ellos y la mayoría amplia eran una panda de vagos e incompetentes.

Ahora váyase usted a una barriada musulmana y póngase a recitar oraciones cristianas a ver que es lo que pasa, puede que se lleve algo mas que una sorpresa.

A mas ver.


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2016)

NO, sobre esto NO oiréis hablar, ni mucho menos... Y trata sobre el MAQUILLAJE CONTABLE que se está produciendo en las Compañías que cotizan en el S&P 500... Por tanto, NO, no es "rara" la "altura" que ha alcanzado... entre eso y la MANIPULACIÓN existente poco hay que "explicar" y "entender".:

- How the biggest companies in the S&P 500 use made-up earnings numbers

Saludos.


----------



## Escachuflador (30 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Escachufador: Hombre, aquí y ya llevamos unos años... postulamos por la compra de MPs en CUALQUIER momento, siempre y cuando NO sea en un pico -que no es el caso-. No sé cuál puede ser su interés en el Oro, pero si es simplemente "especulativo", pues mejor no pierda su tiempo y se dedica al Oro "papel" -que también lo hay-... Aquí abogamos por un Oro como valor "refugio", es decir por si las cosas se tuercen y/o se "extreman". Por tanto, NO lo vemos como "inversión", aunque evidentemente puede llegar a serlo y de hecho algunos podemos dar FE de ello... ya que compramos décadas atrás...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2016)

Hola, Escachuflador: Hombre, está claro que todos intentamos "optimizar" nuestras entradas en los distintos activos, pero está claro que los que andamos por aquí, es decir los más habituales, ya llevamos tiempo metidos en esto de los MPs y también hemos ido aconsejando promediar, de manera que hemos entrado en los precios más bajos de los últimos años. Es más, es conocido en este hilo que en el "timing" hemos estado bastante acertados... Ya ve que mi objetivo bajista estuvo a punto de alcanzarse: $978...

¿Los $1100? NO hay NADA imposible, pero ahora mismo es la opción menos probable en algún tiempo y que considero podría ser un poco ¿largo? Aunque en un mundo tan alocado como el que estamos viviendo, ya nada se puede descartar y en ese improbable caso, pues mucho mejor y algunos optaremos por volver a "intercambiar" nuestros "billetitos de colores" por Oro y también Plata...

De todas formas, volviendo a lo que nos mueve a los "metaleros", nosotros consideramos a los MPs como un "seguro" y que no contabilizamos entre nuestros activos financieros, más que como de último "recurso", por tanto el que puede ser más VALIOSO y eso se lo dice quien ha tenido plusvalías latentes de auténtica "burrada"... y que sigue sin vender. Primero por lo que ya he explicado, segundo porque afortunadamente no lo necesito y tercero: tampoco se han obtenido unos determinados "precios objetivos" -los que yo considero su precio REAL- y entonces me plantearía "descargar" un poco e "intercambiarlo" por otros activos tangibles, por tanto alejados de los "billetitos de colores" y de la especulación financiera...

:XX::XX::XX: Bueno, bueno... algunos hemos optado por abrir algunos cortos en el Nasdaq100, S&P500 y S&P/ASX200... contra tendencia, pero como buen "metalero", por llevar la "contraria"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (30 Jul 2016)

saludos a todos , he estado un días desconectado de todo ,,,,(cazando pok...) jeje , he leído el ultimo mensaje de paketazo , aconsejando no vender ,,, que es que a alguien se le ocurre vender ? , si no es por necesidad no lo entiendo . Otra cosa es los que se dedican a este oficio , que naturalmente están comprando y vendiendo constantemente , pero esta opción , yo ni la contemplo en los próximos 10 años ,,, mínimo .
Personalmente , antes de vender , se tendrían que cumplir las dos siguientes premisas al mismo tiempo
1 estabilidad económica a nivel mundial
2- una moneda nueva a lo que convertir fiable y/o un activo que me diera la misma seguridad o mas que los mp's
estamos a años luz de las 2 premisas

pd: si en la luna se pueden plantar tomates me apunto.:cook:


----------



## fernandojcg (30 Jul 2016)

Vale, timi, te apuntamos para convivir en la "parcelita" de la Luna, pero allí nada del "Pok" de los Cojones... ¡Joder! menudas estupideces que inventan y el éxito que tienen...

SÍ, si se "puede" porqué no, allí podrías "rivalizar" con frisch por la obtención de los mejores tomates... pero me da que en la Luna NO se pueden cultivar ni tampoco podremos llegar allí -si es que se hizo alguna vez...-.

¿Qué? ¿Una moneda "confiable" en estos momentos? Pues, tienes las mismas posibilidades que obtener una "parcelita" en la Luna...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Jul 2016)

Para los que achacan a la ignorancia el rechazo a los musulmanes les digo que los ignorantes profundos son ellos ya que no viven en zonas invadidas por los musulmanes como es mi ciudad Barcelona y mi tierra Catalunya.
La comunidad autónoma con más musulmanes es Catalunya con cerca de 600.000 y en España en marzo de 2015 ya había 1.850.000 musulmanes. Hay 76 municipios catalanes con más del 20% de musulmanes y otros donde son más de la mitad creando terribles problemas de convivencia. Además de ser Catalunya donde más musulmanes hay es donde se concentran el mayor numero de salafistas extremistas islamicos. 
La 2a invasión musulmana de la peninsula ibérica avanza a un ritmo descomunal del 26% anual y de seguir así seremos minoría en pocos años. Yo me opongo radicalmente a esta substitución etnica y cultural y creo que debemos pararla ya antes de que sea tarde.
A todos los que esten a favor de que llegen más les recomiendo irse a vivir a un país musulman y allí serán felices, de ninguna manera podemos seguir así.


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Jul 2016)

Buenas noches,

Interesante debate lleváis con el tema de inmigración, pienso que cada uno comenta sus experiencias personales y hace sus valoraciones. La gran verdad es que hay de todo, tal y como están las cosas actualmente, la balanza está a favor de la mala imagen a la inmigración.

Me gustaría comentar que la mayoría de los inmigrantes son pertenecientes a lo que Antonio Turiel lo denomina "La gran exclusión", es decir, personas que no han tenido acceso a prácticamente NADA en sus países de origen, eso de es debido a la gran diferencia entre clases sociales imperantes, en donde si vives bien, vives realmente bien, y si estás del otro lado, pues simplemente ajo y agua.

En "esos" países hay una raquítica clase social (que se le podría mal nombrar "Clase Media") que más o menos consigue sobrevivir a base del consumo interno y sector servicios (que no hace falta decir que es ínfimo comparado con los países desarrollados), el problema es que sólo hay cabida para una cierta cantidad de personas, la cual es muy insuficiente respecto a la población total. Incluso la delincuencia sólo puede absorber una cierta cantidad (la que permite la altísima inseguridad), la cual se va autorregulando con violencia.

¿A donde voy con esto? pues que la gente que se "atreve" a emigrar, mayoritariamente no tiene ninguna clase de preparación, tiene una gran incultura, no tiene nada que perder (puesto que en su país de origen es un paria), lleva cargas familiares (generalmente es el único sustento de la familia que dejó en su país de origen) que hacen que tenga que hacer lo que haga falta para enviar dinero constantemente. 

Por su misma exclusión y no tener acceso a prácticamente ningún bien salvo radio -música-, televisión y alguna prenda de marca que les de prestigio -igual es robada o pirata- (curiosamente eso nunca falta en un hogar pobre y habitualmente suelen ser mucho mejores que en cualquier hogar de clase media) sólo tienen como objetivo en la vida lo que en la misma tele les cuentan pero "a lo cutre" y sú único pasatiempo es es alcohol -drogas-, los bailes -música- y el sexo (por eso lo de un alto índice de natalidad), no olvidemos que al no tener educación, carecen de criterios propios -hay honrosas excepciones-, pillan todas las indirectas subliminales de los medios haciendo que su meta de la vida sea la misma zanahoria que todos seguimos: "El sueño Americano", encima alguien les hace creer que se lo merecen.

Antes de emigrar buscan ese país de moda o aquel que les de mas facilidades, pero mayoritariamente deciden emigrar porque hay un país que les da de todo sin dar nada a cambio (¿os suena el efecto llamada?).

Encima con la seguridad de que si no consigue paguitas, pueda delinquir sin que haya castigo alguno (muchos de ellos vienen de países en donde se aplica el castigo de linchamiento si se atreven a cometer algún delito) y acceso a sanidad.

Y por si fuera poco, en caso de no conseguir hacerse un hueco en su nuevo país, tiene la opción de cometer un delito grave y conseguir entrar a una prisión que para ellos sería un buen hotel todo incluido (y para alguno que otro jubilado también), pero también puede optar por volver a su país de origen con gastos incluidos.

Ahora las preguntas serían para los países que acogen: ¿Por que hay esas políticas?, ¿Quién ha decidido dar "barra libre" de inmigración?, ¿Esos que decidieron sabían que el choque de culturas traería problemas de convivencia?, ¿Interesa que haya conflictos entre el autóctono y el inmigrante?, ¿Para qué darle prioridad al inmigrantes sobre los demás?, ¿El motivo sólo era tumbar salarios y quitar beneficios sociales?, ¿Por qué esa falta de castigo acorde al delito al emigrante que delinque?, ¿Ese creciente odio entre razas, religiones y procedencias ha sido planificado? 

Y muchas más preguntas que me dejo, pero lo importante es que esta situación nos lleva a odiarnos entre nosotros, mientras los de siempre (lo que han orquestado todo) se van de rositas descojonandose de nosotros haciéndose más poderosos en cada ciclo, el cual deja cadáveres a su paso y también cadáveres financieros -de hecho es lo mejor que te podría suceder en esos momentos, el perder todo lo material y salir ileso- porque también puedes quedar como esclavo (deudas mediante), lisiado, con pérdida de seres queridos o enfermo.

Aclarar que no hay que mezclar esto con el tema de "Refugiados", que ahí tiene una pinta de tongo que daría no para un hilo, sino para un foro aparte.

Saludos y buenas noches


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (30 Jul 2016)

Refinanciado estamos de acuerdo. Los que han impulsado la inmigración masiva han sido sobre todo la patronal para abaratar costes laborales ya que cualquier trabajador a salido perjudicado por eso la pregunta es quien se beneficia de dejar entrar a millones de extranjeros en un país con un 20% de paro? Los trabajadores o los empresarios? Las ONGs que viven de los inmigrantes o los trabajadores? Los partidos de izquierdas que necesitan de la llegada continua de extranjeros pobres para decir que hay mucha pobreza y así tener votos o los trabajadores nacionales? Esta claro que solo se benefician las élites y luego no asumen los problemas ya que viven en barrios donde no llegan estos si no es para servirles. Ni ven incrementarse meses las listas de espera para que les operen porque han metido delante 80 extranjeros que no han cotizado nunca porque los ricos van a la sanidad privada. Ni viven la inseguridad y la violencia de estos porqué viven en sus zonas vigiladas. Por si esto fuera poco los musulmanes no hacen amago de integrarse y solo reclaman que cambiemos nuestra forma de vida para adaptarnos a ellos mientras nos asesinan a traición. Por ello esta situación debe cambiar radicalmente ya!


----------



## Refinanciado (30 Jul 2016)

Saludar a timi, hace tiempo que no habíamos coincidido ¿que tal va todo? ¿el "poke" este de los cojones es un mamífero artiodáctilo de la familia de los suidos presente en Europa? (jabato de toda la vida, jeje), si es así me alegra que vayas ampliando miras y no solo te conformes con lo que buenamente nos da la tierra.

Si son "esos pokes", recomendarte que tengas precaución al cruzar la calle o tener especial cuidado en ciertas elevaciones (hay precedentes), jejeje

Saludos

---------- Post added 31-jul-2016 at 00:18 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Refinanciado estamos de acuerdo. Los que han impulsado la inmigración masiva han sido sobre todo la patronal para abaratar costes laborales ya que cualquier trabajador a salido perjudicado por eso la pregunta es quien se beneficia de dejar entrar a millones de extranjeros en un país con un 20% de paro? Los trabajadores o los empresarios? Las ONGs que viven de los inmigrantes o los trabajadores? Los partidos de izquierdas que necesitan de la llegada continua de extranjeros pobres para decir que hay mucha pobreza y así tener votos o los trabajadores nacionales? Esta claro que solo se benefician las élites y luego no asumen los problemas ya que viven en barrios donde no llegan estos si no es para servirles. Ni ven incrementarse meses las listas de espera para que les operen porque han metido delante 80 extranjeros que no han cotizado nunca porque los ricos van a la sanidad privada. Ni viven la inseguridad y la violencia de estos porqué viven en sus zonas vigiladas. Por si esto fuera poco los musulmanes no hacen amago de integrarse y solo reclaman que cambiemos nuestra forma de vida para adaptarnos a ellos mientras nos asesinan a traición. Por ello esta situación debe cambiar radicalmente ya!



Vamos, que todos se benefician menos lo que pagan la fiesta, no?

Yo pienso que si a un inmigrante le cantas las 40 y le dices las cosas claras justo cuando llega (me refiero a las leyes y recomendaciones por parte del gobierno), se integraría rápidamente ya que le vendría la vida en ello (sino sería expulsado), pero en cambio cuando llega lo único que recibe es "buenismo" y mira los conflictos internos en el propio país que los acoge, pues simplemente se sube al carro y que dure lo que dure, además cada vez coge más confianza a tal punto de que exige y nadie le pone un alto.

Piensa en lo de "a donde fueres haz lo que vieres", no es tan descabellado pensar que tal y como está la inmigración en España, es un reflejo de la desunión que hay como país. Imagina que para fomentar el catalanismo (para retar al "Estat Espanyol), la Generalitat ofrece ayudas a inmigrantes para que aprendan catalán, el inmigrante -nada tonto- recibe la ayuda pero no aprende catalán -o se tira años y años recibiendo la ayuda-, la Generalitat por no aceptar su error (y quedar en ridículo con su campaña) sigue ofreciendo la ayuda y se inventa otra para "reforzar la integración" alegando que es insuficiente, además de crear un organismo para realizarle todos los trámites al inmigrante (pobrecico, que no tenga que rellenar formularios) y contrata a unos funcionarios (amiguetes) con sueldazos para realizar dicha labor.

Luego el Gobierno Central ofrece ayudas para aprender español en Cataluña y que nadie se sienta discriminado (realmente es una respuesta a la desobediente Generalitat), como no hay quien tramite dicha ayuda en Cataluña, crea un organismo para realizar dicha labor y que el emigrante no tenga ese tedioso trabajo de realizar los trámites (también contratando amiguetes ya haciéndoles funcionarios); el mismo inmigrante que lleva 10 años aprendiendo catalán coge la ayuda.

El no se entera de nada porque lo único que sabe decir en idioma local es: "barato, amigo, barato" (trabaja en negro vendiendo falsificaciones), lo único que sabe es que cada cierto tiempo recibe un dinerillo (que lo retira en cuanto lo recibe y lo envía a su país), tiene que ir de vez en cuando a recibir la dichosas clases (aprovecha para tirarle los tejos a alguna) y que muy pronto podrá traerse a su familia para recibir sanidad gratis, además le dijeron en donde los trámites que traer la familia tiene premio (hay dinero por agrupación familiar e hijos).

Así que por un lado tenemos a unos peleándose con otros los cuales gastan dinero en chorradas como si no hubiera mañana (dinero que proviene de endeudar a todo un país) y por otro lado a un inmigrante que no termina de creerse todo lo que recibe por NADA (por eso retira todo el dinero en cuanto lo recibe), mientras le pide a su Dios que ese chanchullo dure lo máximo posible (porque hasta él mismo -con su ignorancia- sabe que eso no es normal)


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (31 Jul 2016)

Creo que el estado español es el más incapaz y estúpido de toda Europa en tratar el fenómeno de la inmigración ya que concede la nacionalidad española a los 2 años sin pedir nada a cambio cuando hay países europeos donde deben residir 20 años y mostrar buena conducta e integración para obtener la nacionalidad; eso hace que Catalunya se esté cansando de recibir cientos de miles de extranjeros sin poder decidir sobre el tema y quiera tener instrumentos de estado para gestionar estos problemas. Personalmente creo que de seguir esta situación Catalunya emprenderá un camino que le lleve a ser un estado más pronto que tarde.


----------



## frisch (31 Jul 2016)

Escachuflador dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Hace unos cuantos siglos pasó lo que dice pero parece ser que mientras nosotros salimos del agujero hace bastante, ellos siguen como hace esos siglos o peor si cabe ¿o no?.
> 
> .../...



El problema es que salimos de un agujero para cavar otro más hondo con vistas virtuales al mar, con lo cual nadie tiene la impresión de estar en un agujero sino en una playa del Caribe, eso sí, con cada vez más basura y es que el servicio (municipal de limpieza) ya no es lo que era.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2016 at 02:20 ----------

Buenas noches refinanciado,

Te agradezco tus dos comentarios tanto por su contenido como por su forma.
Sin embargo, el fondo de la discusión no es la inmigración sino el terrorismo mal llamado musulmán.

Esa inmigración de la que hablas, a la vez que se ha aprovechado de las fallas y de la idiotez del sistema, también ha servido en los tiempos de bonanza para cotizar a la seguridad social, cuando la natalidad española era insuficiente (lo sigue siendo), ocuparse de los ancianos españoles con risueñas ecuatorianas (nada que ver con la aspereza local - sin citar regiones - ) y aportar mano de obra barata a muchos empresarios o simil-empresarios que les permitió rodar en BMW.

Es decir que tal y como tú dices, todo depende de las vivencias de cada uno y del color del cristal de las gafas.

Todo lo que cuento de nuestro país y la inmigración, ocurre como papel de calco en otros países europeos o sino que se lo pregunten, por ejemplo, a los camareros españoles que trabajan en London y que tienen carrera universitaria.

Volviendo al tema.

La inmigración es bienvenida mientras haya guita (es barata), cuando deja de haberla, la inmigración es la culpable y si, además, se consigue que algún inmigrante (¿por qué no musulmán?) haga una salvajada inhumana, pues miel sobre hojuelas porque ya no hay nada que impida echarlos a patadas o quemarlos en la hoguera que de eso los cristianos sabemos un rato.


----------



## frisch (31 Jul 2016)

De repente, yo que conozco bien Venezuela, me he acordado de un incidente al que asistí una vez en Caracas. Hace unos 15 años. Era una cola en una administración pública y un señor de tez blanca y acento español se quejaba de la lentitud del procedimiento. La persona que se encontraba justo detrás, le espetó algo así como extranjero, no de mierda (porque en esos países no utilizan esos vocablos sino que llegado el momento empuñan una Smith & Wesson de las de Pedro Navaja) pero algo insultante. El de la tez blanca aseguró que él era venezolano y el supuestamente venezolano de verdad (criollo) le escupió ¡usted no es venezolano es español!


Nota Bene: criollo es el hijo de extranjeros nacido en otro país, por lo general latinoamericano. El equivalente del créole de los franceses, por ejemplo en Haiti.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Jul 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> Interesante debate lleváis con el tema de inmigración, pienso que cada uno comenta sus experiencias personales y hace sus valoraciones. La gran verdad es que hay de todo, tal y como están las cosas actualmente, la balanza está a favor de la mala imagen a la inmigración.
> 
> ...



Es un placer leer entradas tan cabales como la suya, un regalo en estos dias.
Saludos

---------- Post added 31-jul-2016 at 05:18 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Para los que achacan a la ignorancia el rechazo a los musulmanes les digo que los ignorantes profundos son ellos ya que no viven en zonas invadidas por los musulmanes como es mi ciudad Barcelona y mi tierra Catalunya.
> La comunidad autónoma con más musulmanes es Catalunya con cerca de 600.000 y en España en marzo de 2015 ya había 1.850.000 musulmanes. Hay 76 municipios catalanes con más del 20% de musulmanes y otros donde son más de la mitad creando terribles problemas de convivencia. Además de ser Catalunya donde más musulmanes hay es donde se concentran el mayor numero de salafistas extremistas islamicos.
> La 2a invasión musulmana de la peninsula ibérica avanza a un ritmo descomunal del 26% anual y de seguir así seremos minoría en pocos años. Yo me opongo radicalmente a esta substitución etnica y cultural y creo que debemos pararla ya antes de que sea tarde.
> A todos los que esten a favor de que llegen más les recomiendo irse a vivir a un país musulman y allí serán felices, de ninguna manera podemos seguir así.



Como bien expuse posts atras, sin odiar ni rechazar a ningun colectivo de inmigrantes, llamense como se llamen, la politica inmigratoria deberia haberse hecho de otra forma, clara y transparente para todos desde un prnicipio (nacionales e inmigrantes)... Y se podria empezar a hacer... Y la solucion no es expulsarlos a todos, sino establer las nuevas politicas de inmigracion de inmediato y de tipo penal para los extranjeros que dilinquen tambien ... Que propone usted? 

Como comenta Refinanciado... es un tema de exclusion social en sus paises de origen y de exclusion social en sus paises de destino por las pocas oportunidades que van a tener (culpables de acogerlos tambien sin un plan claro)... tema complejo... recuerde que de esta inmigracion algunos espanyoles se aprovecharon en su dia... 

En un post anterior, usted mando callar la puta boca... en este post, usted dice que la ignorancia es fruto de no vivir en comunicades invadidas por ellos... hombre, la experiencia te hace menos ignorante, pero asumir que algunos podemos tener una opinion contraria a la suya incluso habiendo vivido en esas zonas... pues no hay mucho mas que anyadir a sus argumentos...

Por lo que intuyo es uno de esos afectados que vive rodeado de musulmanes... cuantos tiene a su alrededor? De verdad le hacen la vida imposible? 

Nota: insisteixo en que conec molt mes be que voste, practica i teoricament, la problematica (per voste) o idiosincracia (per mi) arab i musulmana, molt de la linea de Refinanciado... i la conec no perque pugui parlar catala amb voste, no, aixo no em fa mes savi (escric sin accents pero segur que amb faltes d'ortografia, els idiomes es perden quan no es practiquen). Vaig creixer a Barna, i precissament, a un barri ple de gipsies i inmigrants i fills d'inmigrants, on cada dia havia atracaments ... i tambe drogadictes a qualsevol cantonada o parc... extrarradi de Barcelona... pot imaginar-se on es, durant un temps va ser famos i va sortir a les pelicules... I de tots ells, vaig aprendre, miri voste! De tots... al principi, els odiava i pensava que s'havian de tornar... Pero a partir dels 26-28, despres de llegir molt i d'haver conviscut amb aquells col.lectius, vaig entendre les seves circumstances i com el sistema havia fracassat en donar-los integracio... Anys 80, Barna, nacionals! 

Ara, quan vaig per alla a veure a la familia, la inmigracio ha canviat: els gitanos van ser esparcits arreu Barcelona i Catalunya per evitar comunitats, les cases de la droga van ser isol.lades (a la Mina va fracassar pero no a altres barris), els inmigrants nacionals segueixen alla (pares) i ara els espais buits han estat ocupats per pakistanis, indis, arabs and sudamericans... i el mateix sentiment que jo tenia, ho tenen altres gents...

Lecciones basadas en convivencia con diferentes colectivos (incluidos los excluidos nacionales), puede usted darme pocas. Con 100 gramos de humanidad por persona en el mundo, seriamos mas felices... (y algunos haciendo dieta... en humanidad)

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Hola, JohnGalt: ¡Joder! me has retraído a mi niñez... Mira, yo soy nacido en la Barceloneta y, teniendo en cuenta que soy bastante más mayor que tú, lo has "clavado" en el fondo, quizás en la "forma" te podría discutir algunas cosas, pero son irrelevantes. Recuerdo aquellos tiempos porque por aquel entonces los "extranjeros" en el barrio eran los marineros de los barcos que atracaban en el puerto de Barcelona. Y cerca, muy cerca (al final del Pº Marítimo de aquella época) teníamos a uno de esos "guettos" que SIEMPRE existen en todo el mundo y que era el barrio de barracas del Somorrostro...

- Somorrostro (Barcelona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Ja,ja,ja... Y los gitanos de aquellos tiempos nada que ver con los actuales... Ya no te digo cuando nos tocaba jugar al fútbol en La Mina...

En fin, el tiempo y, sobre todo, la experiencia nos da una perspectiva y una mejor "foto" de la REALIDAD, máxime si has conseguido PROGRESAR a base de esfuerzo personal y un férreo control en las finanzas personales. Y digo esto por HUMANO DE PLATA, ya que me imagino que ahora NO le debe "cuadrar" que algunos NO vivamos en Pedralbes (el equivalente a Salamanca en Madrid), tengamos formación y poder adquisitivo, de ahí también nuestro posicionamiento en los MPs.

No es menos cierto que mi vida personal hubiera sido menos difícil en origen si se hubiera seguido el "linaje" materno, ya que éste estaba vinculado al régimen franquista, pero se optó por el que había sido republicano... Y NUNCA sabré cuál hubiera sido mi deriva posterior, pero visto lo visto no puedo estar más orgulloso de mí y lo que he conseguido... pero eso se le debo a los "mimbres" recibidos desde mi niñez y un recuerdo muy especial a mi abuela paterna (q.e.p.d.).

En fin, JohnGalt, MUCHAS GRACIAS por tu comentario y que me ha emocionado mucho en lo personal, de hecho por un instante se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta... y eso es algo muy raro en mí, ya que suelo controlar muchísimo las emociones personales.

Volviendo a la cuestión de fondo: aquí todo se hizo MAL desde un principio en el tema de la inmigración, pero eso se lo debemos a quienes dirigían por aquel entonces los "destinos" de la nación (PPSOE). Era tan sencillo como extender contratos de trabajo con un período determinado de carencia posterior (lo que durase la percepción del subsidio de desempleo) y, si no se conseguía trabajo, vuelta al país de origen... Quizás, no sea la "medida" que más me gusta, pero desde luego hubiera sido más coherente y también hubiera demostrado política de Estado. Hay algo que aquí NO se entiende: los políticos y los economistas debieran servir para adelantarse a los acontecimientos futuros y no para lamerse las heridas cuando se demuestra su INEPTITUD... Bueno, y siendo muy generoso, porque sin "escarbar" ya aflora la MIERDA que hay detrás de esa actitud... ¿No os parece?

Y dejo este otro buen artículo de Juan Laborda... No lo ha podido decir mejor: "PURO TEATRO DEL BARROCO..."

- Vozpópuli - Y Bruselas se apiadó de nosotros

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (31 Jul 2016)

Mire no es que yo lo crea sinó una realidad que los inmigrantes musulmanes no desean integrarse ni se han integrado en ningún país de Europa a pesar de ser el colectivo al que se destinan más fondos. Es evidente que existe una diferencia abismal entre sudamericanos,chinos,gente del este de Europa o de cualquier otro país pero todos veo que trabajan y se integran algunos con más o menos facilidad, pues bien no es el caso de los musulmanes; estos parten de una base diferencial que es el islam y el cual les impide integrarse o diluirse en ninguna sociedad ya que sus preceptos chocan directamente contra los valores europeos. Esa es la verdad. No se trata del color de su piel sinó de su ideologia destructiva de todos los valores y culturas no islámicos.
Mi barrio ha sido siempre de gente trabajadora y normal sin ser pobre ni rico y en muy pocos años es irreconocible. Eso me entristece mucho porqué ya no siento que esté en mi propio país. No es solo un barrio ni dos sinó practicamente todos han sido colonizados. Veo un futuro muy negro y lo más seguro es que me vaya a vivir a una isla pequeña. No se como le explicaré a mi hijo cuando de mayor me pregunte porqué permitimos la invasión total de nuestra tierra.


----------



## paketazo (31 Jul 2016)

Creo que en este foro, los que escribís sois personas que saben leer, y analizar lo que nos rodea, de un modo impersonal, y sin centrarse en su propio ombligo. 

Cuando hablamos de inmigraciones, de derechos, de que si yo llegué antes, que si una raza, que si una religión...en ocasiones no doy crédito a lo que se escribe, y dice. Y ojo, no hablo de este reducto en concreto, pues aquí, por suerte la gente es bastante analítica y comprensiva, si no que hablo de puertas hacia a fuera, y ahí en concreto es dónde reclamo un poco de más análisis y menos muestras de ignorancia a hipocresía.

Ahora la moda son los musulmanes...son malos, destructivos, una cultura arcaica y poco integrada...

Nada se dice de los Ingleses que arrasan la costa del sol, o los alemanes que dominan las islas Canarias... ¡bueno, ahí podemos hacer la vista gorda, a pesar de que sean unos mal educados e irrespetuosos con los locales!

Volviendo al tema de las etnias dominantes, presupongo que todos sabemos lo que es la evolución, la importación de colonos etc.

¿acaso pensáis que en Cataluña, Galicia, París...?, ¿siempre han estado los Catalanes, Gallegos, Parisinos?

Ya solo en la península ibérica, el movimiento de civilizaciones que se han paseado por aquí y han dejado no solo huella, si no sus genes y su sangre, es impresionante.

¿Qué pretendemos?, ¿invocar a la raza aria?...los caucásicos, son también una mezcla de culturas y sangres...y si retrocedemos lo suficiente, es posible que todos seamos africanos, sí, esos que tanto "odiamos"

Ahora toca recibir a gente en estado económico precario, con poca cultura cívica, y escasa preparación técnica...¡pues es lo que hay!...antaño es posible que fuéramos nosotros los invasores (nuestros antepasados), y quizá asesinamos, maltratamos, y esclavizamos ¿os suena? 

Y quizá mañana, nuestros hijos, nietos...sean los que tengan que sufrir una situación parecida...

La humanidad no es estática, se mueve, se mezcla, comparte culturas, sabiduría, y en ocasiones el precio del avance, son esas escaramuzas tan penosas que ahora juzgamos en este foro de manera, a mi parecer, un poco frívola y sin todos los datos de la ecuación.

Cada uno por suerte es libre de dar su opinión, más o menos acertada, sin embargo, a muy largo plazo, lo que yo piense o vosotros, no será lo que dicte el rumbo de las civilizaciones.

Un saludo, y muy buen domingo a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Bueno, HUMANO DE PLATA, está claro que NO nos pondríamos de acuerdo en este tema, ya que Vd. se queja de una situación que se ajusta mucho a la "realidad" que ahora nos toca vivir y que viene del RADICALISMO de unos y de otros...

Y le voy a decir una cosa que es INNATA a todo DERECHO HUMANO: una cosa es "integrarse" y otra muy distinta es "diluir" la identidad cultural de un pueblo... Le recuerdo que antes de las emigraciones masivas, ya existía un amplio colectivo de origen magrebí en nuestro país y no habían apenas problemas con ellos... Y oiga aquí, en este aspecto, NADIE me puede dar "lecciones", ya que llevo buena parte de mi vida dedicada a profesiones ligadas con la Seguridad, por tanto algo sé y mucho... No es menos cierto que hoy en día la delincuencia anda disparada en ese colectivo y otros extranjeros asentados en nuestro país, pero tampoco se piense que los "nativos" andan atrasados, ni mucho menos...

Y aunque le parezca que defiendo al Islam, NO es así, ya que esa religión NO es para mí ningún "espejo" donde mirarse... ¿De qué "valores europeos" me habla Vd.? Por si no lo sabe, la USURA está prohibida en el mundo musulmán y en Europa ya vemos cómo está sustentando el Neoliberalismo... "Reflexione" sobre ello, vamos si quiere...

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Lo has "clavado" una vez más... SÍ, ayer pensaba lo mismo: un estudio GENËTICO PERSONAL pondría los pies en el suelo a más de uno... Acaso hay algunos tan ilusos que puedan pensar que una Cultura que CAMPÓ en la Península Ibérica durante algo más de 8 Siglos NO dejó su "huella"... Quizás, muy pocas zonas pudieran sustraerse y pertenecerían al Reino de Navarra y poco más...

Es como si se hiciera ahora algo parecido con los alemanes: ¿cuanta "semilla" rusa, americana, etc. no se encontraría?

O como cuando se nos acusa a los españoles de "robar" los MPs en el continente americano... Quizás, es que nos "olvidamos" de reclamar "nuestra" Plata a los Cartagineses y "nuestro" Oro a los Romanos... 

En fin, que hace falta BASTANTE MÁS CULTURA de la que algunos demuestran...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Jul 2016)

La verdad, da gusto leeros... solo de pensar que con gente como vosotros (paketazo, frich, fernando, refinanciado...) este pais iria mucho mejor y que tenemos que tragarnos la m... que tenemos... en fin... por eso siempre me quedara el foro... 

Eso si, siempre pensad en lo que nos demostro Milgram, y por donde empezo Jung (lo que vimos hacer en Alemania entre 1938 y 1944 por alemanes, entre alemanes, en frente de alemanes, a otros alemanes (algunos) y otros desdichados)... y por supuesto la contribucion de lo explicado por Asch... apasionante leer sus trabajos, pero tremendamente triste, al menos para mi... Los mismos ramalazos de 1938 se ven ahora.... 

Buen domingo (a mi me toca currar).


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

China... otro "espejo" a evitar... mal que les pese a quienes esperan "milagritos" -ya no "milagros"- desde aquel país...

- China Tightens Its Control over Online Media Reporting - Market Realist

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (31 Jul 2016)

John Galt dijo:


> "...
> 
> Progre.... la palabra usada por los xxxx (no se como denominarlos) cuando no pueden debatir con argumentos otros puntos de vista... Es la mas repetida en los foros de los diarios espanyoles por parte de los autodenominados "de derechas"... como si eso existiera..."



No te olvides John, que "fassssha" es el palabro elegido por los del otro bando, y eso lo he visto por los mismos motivos por los que tú destacas.

En ese guerra, a ambos bandos les gusta cometer los mismos errores: una minoría está algo documentada, mientras una buena mayoría tira más de prejuicios que otra cosa.

Es cierto que las cosas no vienen porque sí, sino pq cualquier partido político que se precie de ser "masivo", tiene a sus opinólogos, políticos de 3er rango, ... que precisamente hacen uso de los prejuicios que entre sus filas tienen gran aceptación para "animar" el cotarro. Que la parroquia pide sangre... ya sabes.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Hola, nekcab: Por eso mismo, existen espacios como el que intentamos ¿"promocionar"? desde este hilo... es decir, facilitar información y opiniones que se salen de lo normal dentro del "rebaño", de manera que quienes nos puedan leer puedan formarse SU PROPIA OPINIÓN y, a ser posible, después de una profunda "reflexión", dejando de lado los "prejuicios" que, de todas formas -no nos engañemos...-, SIEMPRE tendremos y eso es innato en el ser humano, pero bueno si conseguimos "pulir" imperfecciones, pues bienvenido sea.

Y dejo esto que me ha parecido interesante... y más si sabemos "correlacionar" según qué sucesos... y dadle al "tarro".

United States Seeks to Recover More Than $1 Billion Obtained from Corruption Involving Malaysian Sovereign Wealth Fund | OPA | Department of Justice

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (31 Jul 2016)

Puede ser de alcance, Renzi dice que no rescatará a su banca tras la negativa también de la UE.

Renzi rechaza una intervención pública en el sector bancario italiano

Como bien sabreis, la banca italiana tiene 400.000 millones de euros en créditos con grave riesgo de impago.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Bueno, Jeenyus, NADIE sabe el agujero real en la Banca italiana y ya no te digo en la mundial... Ahora bien, me parece que tú andas metido en la Bolsa y sabes aquello del "sentimiento contrario"... pues aplícalo cuando un político abra la boca y diga cosas que NO dependen de él... Vamos a ver, la política a seguir en Italia, al igual que en España, depende de lo que digan Bruselas, Berlin, FMI y su pm... menos la que puedan desear los propios italianos.

Saludos.

Edito: Por cierto, donde digo Renzi podría decir también el Rajao y que va a hacer honor a ese apelativo: Vamos a ver dónde quedan sus putas promesas electorales y cómo van a "casar" con las exigencias de Bruselas para el próximo año... ¡Joder! algunos van a "disfrutar" y mucho de lo recientemente votado... y Ojalá que se le deje gobernar, así ya no quedarán dudas sobre su auténtico CARETO...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Jul 2016)

nekcab dijo:


> No te olvides John, que "fassssha" es el palabro elegido por los del otro bando, y eso lo he visto por los mismos motivos por los que tú destacas.
> 
> En ese guerra, a ambos bandos les gusta cometer los mismos errores: una minoría está algo documentada, mientras una buena mayoría tira más de prejuicios que otra cosa.
> 
> Es cierto que las cosas no vienen porque sí, sino pq cualquier partido político que se precie de ser "masivo", tiene a sus opinólogos, políticos de 3er rango, ... que precisamente hacen uso de los prejuicios que entre sus filas tienen gran aceptación para "animar" el cotarro. Que la parroquia pide sangre... ya sabes.



Asi es, asi es... tanto monta, monta tanto... uno y otros...

---------- Post added 31-jul-2016 at 12:58 ----------




Jeenyus dijo:


> Puede ser de alcance, Renzi dice que no rescatará a su banca tras la negativa también de la UE.
> 
> Renzi rechaza una intervención pública en el sector bancario italiano
> 
> Como bien sabreis, la banca italiana tiene 400.000 millones de euros en créditos con grave riesgo de impago.




Quienes lo rescataran?????? :cook::cook::cook:

Italian bank Monte dei Paschi approves privately-backed rescue plan | Business Standard News

Los de siempre...


----------



## frisch (31 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> una cosa es "integrarse" y otra muy distinta es "diluir" la identidad cultural de un pueblo...



Esa frase debería estar escrita en todos los frontispicios de los ayuntamientos y escuelas de éste y todos los países.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2016 at 19:00 ----------

Al hilo de lo comentado y total, ya puestos a contarlo todo (ya que lo saben todo de uno, si les da la gana), yo soy vasco (hablo perfectamente vasco). De parte de madre vasco y de parte de padre navarro (para muchos la fuente del País Vasco). De cultura francesa porque es el país en el que estudié desde pequeño. El apellido de mi padre es sefardí, de los marranos (los que se convirtieron de fachada al catolicismo para no ser expulsados) y eso hasta lo que sé de las indagaciones que hizo mi padre, que seguro que son incompletas y por seguro que había algún Ben Ali en la familia. 

Es decir, que el problema que nos plantean, está en "otro lugar".


----------



## Orooo (31 Jul 2016)

Pensais que de septiembre a diciembre puede haber una bajada en el precio del oro?


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# frisch: Afortunadamente, donde yo no llego lo hacen muchos de los amigos que comparten conocimientos conmigo. Esta tarde hablaba con uno de ellos y me ha enseñado algunas cosas que ya sospechábamos por aquí... Veamos un mero ejemplo: tras la revuelta de los moriscos en el Siglo XVI, la mayoría de ellos fueron deportados y llevados al exilio al Noroeste. Bien, 500 años después, el genoma de los españoles lo demuestra: hay más descendientes de moriscos en Salamanca que en Granada...

En general, se estima que en torno al 10% de la población actual tiene características propias de los habitantes del Norte de África.

Y algo que realmente me ha sorprendido: un estudio elaborado por la Universidad de Oxford (equipo liderado por el profesor Sykes), sugiere que parte de la población británica desciende directamente de un grupo de pescadores ibéricos que viajó por mar hasta las Islas Británicas hace aproximadamente unos 6000 años. A esta conclusión se llegó mediante el análisis del material genético de habitantes de la costa cantábrica española y comprobaron que el ADN de ambos grupos era prácticamente idéntico, especialmente en la costa occidental de las islas.

Bueno, y hay mucho más, porque el "rollo" que me ha soltado ha sido de envergadura, pero es su trabajo y es una eminencia en ese campo. Es más, me ha proporcionado un estudio muy interesante y que me ha servido también para "articular" este comentario.

Ya digo yo que a veces todo se reduce a una cosa tan sencilla como se sabe lo que sabe y también se sabe lo que no se sabe... aunque algunos prefieran "ignorar" esto último.

# Orooo: ¡Joder! con ese nick le preocupa a Vd. el "ruido" de la cotización del Oro... pues debe llevar muy poco tiempo en esto.

¿Puede bajar el Oro? Por supuesto, es más, son previsibles distintas correcciones a medida que se avance en el precio... ¿Puede caer mucho? NI IDEA, pero ahora mismo NO parece que se vuelvan a ver los mínimos que hizo a finales del pasado año, pero es que yo me fijo en otros "detalles" cuando compro Oro... Por ejemplo, lo que comenta este artículo que le enlazo...

- Gundlach: "Sell Everything, Nothing Here Looks Good" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Orooo (31 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Orooo: ¡Joder! con ese nick le preocupa a Vd. el "ruido" de la cotización del Oro... pues debe llevar muy poco tiempo en esto.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando.

Si, llevo poco tiempo en esto, de hecho hasta hace poco tiempo ni miraba el oro, es que ni me gustaba, desde que compre las primeras monedas, las miro y me obsesionan  parece que el oro tiene un algo que atrae :XX: nunca me lo habria imaginado. 

Por eso me registre con ese nick, me hacia gracia :XX:

No tengo ni idea de economia, pero me guio por instintos (y no me suele ir mal) y aqui estoy para leer y aprender de vosotros.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Hola, Orooo: Pues, bienvenido a este "mundillo" y, por supuesto, al hilo. Un consejo: NO se obsesione con las monedas y tampoco se deje llevar por el precio de las cotizaciones ni tampoco por lo que podamos decir por aquí... Simplemente, debe leernos y extraer sus PROPIAS conclusiones y actuar en consecuencia. Por tanto, NADA de "impulsos" que suelen ser fallidos si no se han "reflexionado" previamente. ¿Aprender? Aquí, todos aprendemos un poco de todos... Y es que el Conocimiento es algo tan amplio que es imposible abarcarlo en una simple vida... ¿No le parece?

Y le voy a decir una cosa: a mí SIEMPRE me ha fascinado más observar la Plata que el Oro... Y no vea cómo "babeo" cuando me dedico a contemplar mis Reales de a 8... cuando éramos un Imperio.

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (31 Jul 2016)

Buenas noches, hoy hablando con un amigo de mi padre, que es joyero, le he comentado que me he iniciado en el mundo de los mtp. Me ha estado contando que además del oro y la plata, los diamantes suelen responder bastante bien como valor refugio en tiempos de incertidumbre (Que es para lo único que los quiero). ¿Vosotros que opináis de ésto? Cada mes invierto una cantidad en mtp (20 m de plata más o menos).

Fernando, si tienes diamantes yo también quiero jajaja, es coña. Siempre hay que actuar con la razón


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

Hola, Solenius: Pues, mira, estuve "tentado" de iniciarme en las piedras preciosas y semi... Es más, compré una de ellas -no sólo hay diamantes...-, pero se me quitó de la cabeza enseguida... Resulta que tengo una familiar directa que es gemóloga y también conocí a un joyero gaditano especializado en los diamantes... Y ambos coincidieron en que era muy sencillo que me dieran gato por liebre, de manera que me dije "zapatero a tus zapatos"...

Si quieres mi opinión, Solenius, pondera un poco más el Oro, sino te pasará como a mí y es que acabarás teniendo muchísima más Plata que Oro, algo que ahora mismo NO me hace mucha gracia, pero bueno a lo hecho, pecho...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (31 Jul 2016)

En otro mundillo que conozco bien, el de la música.

¿Ha escuchado alguien la música de los años dorados que van de los 40 a los tardíos 70 del Congo, Zimbabue, Ghana, Burkina Fasso, las dos Guineas, Senegal, Costa de Marfil, Mozambique e incluso Etiopía?

Pues uno se queda a cuadros porque las mejores cumbias, sones, boleros, guajiras, puntos cubanos y demás se gestaron, produjeron y grabaron en esos países? _Edito: Por cierto, cantadas en sus lenguas vernáculas.

_¿Qué ocurrió?

Pues que asimilaron.

Y crearon auténticas obras de arte musical.

Y ahora nos viene el innombrable a decirnos que el problema es la inmigración.

¡Dios mío!

_Edito_: Por si a alguien interesa puedo pasarle rumbas cantadas en kilongo (uno de los idiomas del Congo) de los años 75.


----------



## Solenius (31 Jul 2016)

Fernando, tienes razón, me comentó que un matrimonio había comprado un "diamante azul" y al revisarlo vió que era un diamante tintado de azul jajaja. 
Como dices, prefiero no tentar a la suerte y al verme cara de novicio me engañen, gracias una vez más. Como dice mi abuelo, en los negocios no hay amigos ni enemigos, solo jetas.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Jul 2016)

frisch dijo:


> En otro mundillo que conozco bien, el de la música.
> 
> ¿Ha escuchado alguien la música de los años dorados que van de los 40 a los tardíos 70 del Congo, Zimbabue, Ghana, Burkina Fasso, las dos Guineas, Senegal, Costa de Marfil, Mozambique e incluso Etiopía?
> 
> ...



La de Mozambique es espectacular. Yo la he conocido, la verdad sea dicha, a través de Ave Cesaría de Stromae, que por cierto, me gusta bastante. Cesaría Evora es impresionante. Una mujer de mirada infinita.


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

# Solenius: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... "Valora lo que tienes, puedes perder diamantes por andar recogiendo piedras." No es mío, pero no tengo ni idea de quién lo dijo con tanta Sabiduría...:no: 

Respecto a la música, yo me quedo con la "nuestra" (Occidental) de los 60/70... y ya sabéis que para "gustos" los "colores"...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Solenius: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... "Valora lo que tienes, puedes perder diamantes por andar recogiendo piedras." No es mío, pero no tengo ni idea de quién lo dijo con tanta Sabiduría...:no:
> 
> Respecto a la música, yo me quedo con la "nuestra" (Occidental) de los 60/70... y ya sabéis que para "gustos" los "colores"...
> 
> Saludos.



Jejejejejeje. Venga, anímate con Espronceda y Bécquer... igual luego nos puedes deleitar con unas entradas menos que quevedianas... 

Además creo que el Dúo Dinámico eran fans de los románticos, jejejejeje


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... No vas a poder conmigo...:: Por ejemplo:

- Pink Floyd (1980) - Another Brick in the Wall (Live) (Subtitulos Inglés-Español) - YouTube

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (31 Jul 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... No vas a poder conmigo...
> 
> Saludos.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX: bueniiiiisimos.... Me habías asustado! Y viene que ni pintado, hablando de muros.... (Mentales también).... Para mí que los has puesto "a posta"....


----------



## Pinfloy (31 Jul 2016)

Hola a todos, recomendáis algún buen fondo de inversión indexado para oro, y otro para plata?

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (31 Jul 2016)

# JohnGalt: :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:... recuerda que soy muy QUEVEDIANO... :XX::XX::XX:... Claro que lo he puesto a "posta" y, además, PEGA con lo comentado hoy... ¿No?)

Por cierto, NO te pierdas toda la grabación.:no: Hay un apartado donde lo BORDAN...:Aplauso::Aplauso: Ya no se hace música de este tipo.

Un abrazo.

Edito: # Pinfloy: En Morningstar busque en RV Sector Oro y Metales preciosos y allí tiene un amplio muestrario... Aunque, la verdad, yo no soy muy partidario de esos fondos de inversión. Hace muchísimos años tuve uno ligado a las Materias Primas y menuda "tomadura de pelo"...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Ago 2016)

Mucho ojo con los diamantes artificiales son tan auténticos como los de verdad pero fabricados de forma artificial lo que hace que cada vez valgan menos los diamantes, ademas están los falsos y en el tema de conciencia muchos autenticos naturales manchados de sangre. Yo desde luego me quedo con los MP's. Preveo que los diamantes van a bajar mucho.
Europa pierde el control ante el terror


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Un ejemplo más de lo "bien" que anda el Deutsche Bank y el amaño que ha constituido la "opereta" de los test de stress...

- Abengoa señala a Deutsche Bank como el deudor de emisiones de bonos por 3.000 millones

Por cierto, cuántas "Abengoas" semejantes no existirán en el balance del Deutsche Bank...

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (1 Ago 2016)

-HUMANO DE PLATA
-miaavg
Gracias por el aporte, desde luego se me han quitado las ganas de meterme en el mundo de las gemas, seguiré con los mtp que no es poco.
Miaavg, en cuanto a lo que has comentado del corte anticuado, recibí un regalo por parte de mi abuela, unas gemas y unos diamantes pequeños, y nada más recibirlos los llevé para que me los tasaran. Su respuesta fue que no tenían valor en estos momentos (bueno, no es que no tuviesen, sino que no podían colocarlos en el mercado ahora), porque el corte no era moderno.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Ago 2016)

De alta pureza lingote de cobre 99.999% - Identificación del producto : 1950680350 - m.spanish.alibaba.com
Aunque no sea un metal precioso, los lingotes de cobre también pueden ser rentables.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> De alta pureza lingote de cobre 99.999% - Identificación del producto : 1950680350 - m.spanish.alibaba.com
> Aunque no sea un metal precioso, los lingotes de cobre también pueden ser rentables.



Mucho volumen...


----------



## RNSX (1 Ago 2016)

El problema es el margen que hay en la compra-venta del diamante, intenta vender un diamante nada mas comprarlo y tienes suerte si te ofrecen solo un 25% menos de lo que pagaste.

En el oro ese margen es mucho mas reducido.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, el tema de los diamantes y de las piedras preciosas son para auténticos entendidos y que por aquí deben ser una exigua minoría.

Y respecto al Cobre ya lo analizamos en este hilo hace años y NO salían los "números", aparte del tema del almacenaje. Por otro lado, yo soy de los que esperan que su precio todavía caiga bastante más, al igual que el Petróleo y la mayor parte de las Materias Primas. En éstas ha entrado mucho dinero especulativo y que saldrá en cuanto se gire la tortilla...

Bueno, hoy se ha publicado otro dato preocupante: el PMI de manufacturas de España en Julio ha bajado de 52,2 a 51... No se daba un peor dato desde Diciembre de 2013... NO, no van tan bien las cosas por nuestro país como nos venden los "vendehumos" de turno...

Saludos.


----------



## Jeenyus (1 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, el tema de los diamantes y de las piedras preciosas son para auténticos entendidos y que por aquí deben ser una exigua minoría.
> 
> Y respecto al Cobre ya lo analizamos en este hilo hace años y NO salían los "números", aparte del tema del almacenaje. Por otro lado, yo soy de los que esperan que su precio todavía caiga bastante más, al igual que el Petróleo y la mayor parte de las Materias Primas. En éstas ha entrado mucho dinero especulativo y que saldrá en cuanto se gire la tortilla...
> 
> ...



Venia a esto, a ver si comentabais sobre los datos manufactureros de la zona euro. Y ojo, la economía uk se va de cabeza a la recesión. Solo Alemania aguanta un poco el tipo, supongo que gracias a las exportaciones y el precio del euro. 
No pinta nada bien, en mis previsiones de agorero apuesto(no lo deseo) por recesión en 2017-2018 y depresión a partir de 2019...Supongo que después ya quedaremos en manos de "Dios" y lo que el provea...bueno, que demonios, no nos pongamos místicos, a falta de crecimiento sacarán la artilleria a pasear, y no precisamente la del bufón Draghi, la de verdad, la que destroza para volver a construir después.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Ago 2016)

Militars espanyols adverteixen que la Pàtria no perdona - Notícies Societat - e-notícies
Vaya vaya como se esta poniendo el tema. Si nos invade el ejercito español subira el oro? O como va eso?


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Militars espanyols adverteixen que la Pàtria no perdona - Notícies Societat - e-notícies
> Vaya vaya como se esta poniendo el tema. Si nos invade el ejercito español subira el oro? O como va eso?



Que tendra esa tierra que la quieren invadir todos: ejercito espanyol, musulmanes, la "sociedad nacional de amigos del 3%", ...? Creo que Catalunya podria empezar a pensar en una ceca propia y hacer competencia a Andorra...


----------



## frisch (1 Ago 2016)

Bueno, es que es lo que tiene lo de que el Tribunal Constitucional lo elijan los partidos políticos mayoritarios a través de fórmulas supuestamente democráticas ya que 4 miembros los propone el Congreso, 4 el Senado, 2 el Consejo General del Poder Judicial y 2 el Gobierno todo con el refrendo del Rey.

En Bolivia lo nombran mediante elecciones abiertas a todos los electores.

Pero bueno, de todas formas, yo no sé de qué se queja la gente. La Constitución está hecha para respetarse y si hay que modificarla (Artículo 135) para eso estamos las fuerzas mayoritarias, elegidas democráticamente, que se vaya enterando la gente, democráticamente, y es que escuchando a algunos parece que vivimos en Corea del Norte. Pues no, vivimos al Norte de Marruecos. A veces, las fuerzas mayoritarias, no podemos cumplirla del todo (Título I, Capítulo Tercero, Artículo 47) incluso poniendo toda nuestra buena voluntad, y la ponemos, pero no por no querer sino por no poder.

Es decir que nadie se preocupe que se están haciendo las cosas lo mejor que sabemos y Podemos.


----------



## Escachuflador (1 Ago 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Si, me apunto a la pregunta... Lo vi hace unos días y pensé lo mismo. Chequee en andorrano pero no tenía. Como lo veis?



Ahora si las tiene, 348,84e se llaman, bastante mas caras.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (1 Ago 2016)

Oro del Congo por armas de China | Internacional Home | EL MUNDO
Que salvajes hay por África,madre mia como lo aprobechan los chinos y algunas multinacionales.


----------



## JohnGalt (1 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Oro del Congo por armas de China | Internacional Home | EL MUNDO
> Que salvajes hay por África,madre mia como lo aprobechan los chinos y algunas multinacionales.



Están en todas partes

Tensions Rise in E. Cameroon Over Chinese Gold Miners

Pero empezó hace tiempo, allá por el 2004

http://www.rand.org/content/dam/rand/pubs/research_reports/RR900/RR905/RAND_RR905.pdf

Después de haberse colocado muy bien en....Chile!

En Argentina lo intentaron pero un conocido nuestro les hace la competencia, e Sr Benetton... Si, el de la ropa.... Acojo ante lo que tiene en la Patagonia, tierra adorada por mi donde viví cuatro años... 

Los chinos, en todas partes, oiga usted.


----------



## fernandojcg (1 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

De mal en peor...

- Is debt really debt when it carries negative interest rates? | Fresh Business Thinking

Y curioso este artículo que se acerca muy mucho a lo que llevo "pronosticando" en el hilo... Bueno, paketazo, también en su momento dijo que el gap acabaría cerrándose y ya hace muchos meses de ello... Aún queda para que lo haga, pero empieza a estar a "tiro de piedra"... Veremos si "acompaña" un derrumbe -aunque sea "temporal"- de las Bolsas americanas... 

- Gold Passes A Major Milestone | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Ago 2016)

Noticias de País Vasco: El autobús público sin conductor llega a San Sebastián: Donosti pisa el acelerador País Vasco
Todos los autobuseros al paro,estamos arreglados.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Y parió la burra...

- Economía: UBS ante los test de EBA: Santander, Popular y BBVA sufrirían más de lo debido con crisis. Noticias de Mercados

¿Sufrirían? Más bien, sufrirán... y, quizás, a la "vuelta de la esquina".

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (2 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Noticias de País Vasco: El autobús público sin conductor llega a San Sebastián: Donosti pisa el acelerador País Vasco
> Todos los autobuseros al paro,estamos arreglados.



Falso tópico ya centenario de que la automatización de los procesos de producción así como de la provisión de bienes y servicios, causa paro.

Algo refutado una y mil veces. Yo creo que mal explicado por la economía mainstream, que no tiene las herramientas teóricas de la Escuela Austriaca. En este caso me refiero a que el mainstream carece de la dimensión temporal que lleva implícito todo proceso productivo.

Simplemente, la producción de esos autobuses automatizados conlleva mas tiempo que la producción de autobuses normales, ya que debido a los mecanismos inteligentes que llevarán implementados (implementación masiva de semiconductores) su proceso de producción es mas complicado y, por tanto, mucho mas largo, con muchas mas etapas.

Los trabajadores simplemente pasaran de la etapa inmediatamente cercana al consumo (conducir un autobús) a las etapas anteriores de producción de equipo capital (por ejemplo, ensamblaje en cadena de los ordenadores adicionales que se necesiten implementar en los autobuses automatizados).

Precisamente si en algo se caracterizan las economías relativamente ricas es, en que poseen estructuras productivas mas alargadas. Para llegar a un plato de garbanzos encima de la mesa en el siglo XXI se necesitan mas etapas productivas que para llegar al mismo plato de garbanzos encima de la mesa en el siglo II a.c..

Si tenemos 100 trabajadores, en vez de tener dos etapas con 50 trabajadores cada etapa, tendremos etapas con 25 trabajadores en cada una de las 4 etapas. A *largo plazo* nadie se queda en paro, simplemente los trabajadores se disgregan, se reparten entre más etapas, "hacia atrás" en el proceso productivo.

Esta es la diferencia:


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2016)

Interesante iniciativa

Filósofos contra la corrupción: "Tener un Estado decente es un derecho humano central" | lamarea.com


----------



## Haragán (2 Ago 2016)

Coincido con lo aportado por 8cilindros respecto a la evolución de los procesos de producción de bienes y sevicios. Mi abuelo tenía una empresa de transporte en "calesas" y se tuvo que transformar al llegar los autocares. Si se hubiera priorizado los puestos de trabajo de los arrieros y los muleros seguiríamos yendo en burro.

Respecto al tema de los diamantes, yo no lo contemplaría tampoco como "inversión".
Enlazo una info que, estoy seguro, ya se aportó en este hilo hace algún tiempo:

Un diamante es para siempre; una de las grandes estafas aún vigentes | Col2.com

Al hilo de los test de estrés, enlazado por fernandojcg, mi veterinario me decía "no te fíes nunca de llanto de mujer ni de cojera de perro" y yo añadiría, "ni de la contabilidad de un banco", y lo digo con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Ago 2016)

Creo que está más que demostrado que la automatización destruye más puestos de trabajo de los que crea de ahí que cada vez existan más personas sin trabajo, y no olvides que casi toda la cadena de montaje de vehiculos autónomos también estará automatizada. 
El futuro de España se juega en un septiembre de infarto


----------



## Haragán (2 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Creo que está más que demostrado que la automatización destruye más puestos de trabajo de los que crea de ahí que cada vez existan más personas sin trabajo, y no olvides que casi toda la cadena de montaje de vehiculos autónomos también estará automatizada.
> El futuro de España se juega en un septiembre de infarto



En mi opinión, lo que tendremos que hacer es dejar de pensar en conducir autobuses o que nos empleen en la cadena de montaje de Ford o Seat y estudiar informática, diseño de páginar web, desarrollar videojuegos... Ésto último es sólo un ejemplo de los nichos en el mercado laboral que no existían (o apenas) hace 40 años. Si en los 70 te dicen que vas a pasearte por la ciudad y que te vas a cruzar con cientos de personas "cazando pokemon" con teléfonos inteligentes... no te lo crees. Conozco más gente que vive de desarrollar aplicaciones para teléfonos inteligentes que conductores de autobuses.

Os recuerdo que hay muchos países con lo que se denomina "pleno empleo", como EEUU, Austria, Suiza, Alemania, países nórdicos, Singapur, etc, lo que pasa es que ese pleno empleo no se puede alcanzar con un modelo basado en Benidorm, Magaluf, campos de golf y pelotazos urbanísticos; no digo que el turismo (aunque sea para atraer a turistas de medio pelo) no sea importante, pero un país de camareros no tiene futuro.

Hablando del tema: Infojobs advierte de que el turismo no puede ser el "único pilar" de la creación de empleo - elEconomista.es


----------



## 8cilindros (2 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Creo que está más que demostrado que la automatización destruye más puestos de trabajo de los que crea de ahí que cada vez existan más personas sin trabajo



No, no está demostrado. Está demostrado precisamente lo contrario.



HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> y no olvides que casi toda la cadena de montaje de vehiculos autónomos también estará automatizada.



Claro, eso es estupendo. ¡Significa que la economía se está haciendo hiper-productiva!

En esa cadena de montaje automatizada de producción de autobuses automáticos solo habrá un trabajador que vigilará el proceso. Y en la etapa anterior habrá solo un trabajador también. 

La estructura productiva se *estrecha* por abajo y se *alarga*.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (2 Ago 2016)

Pues yo compraré un coche solamente si puedo conducirlo personalmente.


----------



## JohnGalt (2 Ago 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> No, no está demostrado. Está demostrado precisamente lo contrario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Ago 2016)

Todos a estudiar Ingenieria microinformática especialidad realidad virtual...claro que sí...sí se puede...:


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2016)

Un simple "apunte" histórico: existe un amplio desconocimiento sobre cuáles fueron las etapas productivas en los distintos apartados de la Economía romana... Vamos, que existe demasiada especulación gratuita.

Un claro ejemplo, y que fue uno de los principales motivos de la caída del Imperio Romano, es que los legionarios romanos tenían una alimentación claramente deficiente y eso junto a la pérdida de confianza en la "paga" propició la "aceleración" final...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ago 2016)

Sectorialmente, la tecnología desplaza población activa del sector primario y secundario hacia el terciario, cuaternario, y el quinario. 

¿Globalmente hay más empleo?

Está bastante claro que tenemos más población, y cada vez el empleo tradicional abunda menos.

Luego, a nivel global, hemos visto como el sector primario y secundario se concentraban en puntos muy concretos, sobre todo el secundario. Al tiempo que el primario buscaba abaratar costos con cada vez más tecnología y latifundio.

Está claro que si antes en una fábrica de coches curraban 100 personas y ahora curran solo 10, hay 90 que se han desplazado, a otros sectores.

Hace poco leía que hoy en día hay millones de personas que trabajan directamente gracias a internet (tiendas online, informáticos, blogueros, publicistas...), algo que hace 20 años no existía.

Creo que la pregunta del millón, es saber si la tecnología sustituirá casi por completo al trabajo manual...y mi percepción, es que sí, así será.

El problema podrá surgir el día que la tecnología pueda sustituir al trabajo intelectual...legado ese día ¡que corra el alcohol, las drogas y la mujeres! 

Hace poco escribía algo al respecto:

Bitácora de lo absurdo: ¿Solo un ser humano?

Por cierto, me llama la atención como en este foro, se tocan temas para mi, tan trascendentales que rondaban en mi cabeza desde hace décadas. 

Para ejemplo varios textos que os he ido enlazando escritos hace ya mucho tiempo, y me agrada ver que la mayoría coincide bastante con lo que intuimos los que por aquí andamos.

Un saludo, y muy buena tarde a todos.


----------



## plastic_age (2 Ago 2016)

Hola foreros
Fernando dijo que consideraría una subida significativa del oro si sube con fuerza a partir de 1400 la onza, se me olvidó preguntar si lo consideraba en euros o dólares.
Parece que en las últimas horas el oro se anima.


----------



## Haragán (2 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Un simple "apunte" histórico: existe un amplio desconocimiento sobre cuáles fueron las etapas productivas en los distintos apartados de la Economía romana... Vamos, que existe demasiada especulación gratuita.
> 
> Un claro ejemplo, y que fue uno de los principales motivos de la caída del Imperio Romano, es que los legionarios romanos tenían una alimentación claramente deficiente y eso junto a la pérdida de confianza en la "paga" propició la "aceleración" final...
> 
> Saludos.



Muy interesante. Otro de los factores que recuerdo estudiar que contribuyeron al colapso fue la falta de mano de obra esclava producida por la "pax romana". Al tambalearse uno de los principales pilares de su economía, junto con otros factores, se precipitó el fin.

Son muy interesantes, e incluso inquietantes, las reflexiones que se pueden hacer del colapso del Imperio Romano si lo comparamos con la época actual.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Ago 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Vaya que rápido vais, no terminamos un tema y ya estamos con otro, eso es bueno porque demuestra que en este hilo hay de todo un poco y le da mucha vidilla, lo malo es que a nada que no entras te pierdes fácilmente, pero bueno, es lo que hay, o no?

Respecto al tema de automatización, yo sinceramente pienso lo contrario de la mayoría de los que han opinado, es decir, que los trabajos de futuro serán aquellos en donde prime el esfuerzo físico.

Veréis, por un lado tendremos esa escasez de recursos -principalmente energéticos- que impedirán ir más allá de lo bien que estamos viviendo ahora (ojo, y eso sólo lo vive un porcentaje minoritario de la totalidad de población mundial), por otro lado tenemos esa pérdida de "saber valerse por uno mismo", es decir, a pesar de tener al alcance de un click información suficiente para realizar cualquier actividad, no la desarrollamos en lo absoluto, es decir, nuestra forma de vida es mayoritariamente virtual (quizás este sea el motivo de que creamos que somos invencibles), nos hemos metido tanto en ella que muchos creemos que hemos vivido de todo cuando realmente nos hemos informado de todo y -pienso yo-, que entre esas dos cosas hay una gran diferencia.

¿Alguien últimamente ha intentado contratar servicios en los cuales se tenga que desplazar alguien a desarrollar una labor física específica?, es decir, contratar una "chacha" por horas; un paleta; un pintor; que le fabriquen un mueble a medida, que físicamente le lleven esa cosa que compró en internet a su casa a la hora que le viene bien; un montaje, una reparación de algún electrodoméstico, etc.

Los que hayáis pasado por esa situación veréis que NO es lo mismo que comprar o recibir un producto y/o servicio ya fabricado/establecido.

Los trabajos "exclusivos" (vamos a llamarlos de esa manera) tienden a ser MUY caros, eso es porque cada vez es más difícil tener a alguien que haga algo que realmente quieras o necesitas, es decir, "a medida".

Tenemos una perspectiva de abundancia y en cierta forma lo es, pero eso sólo es sobre producción, es decir, es "baratísimo" para un fabricante hacer miles -o millones- de una sola cosa porque puede centrar su producción sólo en un producto, eso es lo que permite optimizar recursos, maximizar producción, automatizar, tener un mínimo de personal y reducir costes entre otras cosas.

Por eso vemos unas ofertas muy buenas, pero realmente el fabricante hizo una producción bastante alta (con perspectivas de vender) pero las cosas no salieron bien y ahora se las quiere quitar de encima para recuperar costes (o al menos algo que le permita continuar sin cerrar).

Danone tiene máquinas que pueden envasar 100.000 yogures a la hora, pero ni de lejos las utiliza a pleno rendimiento, lo que hace es trabajar sobre demanda y quizás las utiliza 1 hora al día al 50% de rendimiento, y eso para toda una región, eso ocasiona que sólo haya una fábrica en cada zona, nos lleva a que el fabricar sea secundario, lo primario sería ¿quién las va a vender? (comerciales), ¿quién las va a llevar a su sitio? (transportistas) ¿quién las va a poner en las estanterías? (reponedores), quién será el encargado de que el producto no se estropee? (técnicos).

Por mucho que haya powerpoints, estudios de mercado, páginas webs chulas, publicidad, etc. (que lamentablemente eso tiene mayor peso actualmente) es necesario convertir ese "deseo" -o necesidad- nacido de la virtualidad del cliente en algo real y ¿quién va a realizar esa labor si todo mundo está cazando pokemons?.

Ahora nadie quiere currar, todo mundo se quiere subir al carro de "darle valor añadido" a las cosas -eso principalmente implica el realizar 4 mierdas que le den mejor aspecto sin realmente aportar nada al producto-, o "gestionar" dando vueltas y vueltas a papeleos y burocracias varias (incluyendo powerpoints) que tampoco aportan gran cosa.

Señores, en un futuro no muy lejano tocará volver a mancharse las manos, al menos creo que será bien remunerado.

O eso o la alternativa a entregar nuestra vida íntegramente a la virtualidad, pero ya sabéis lo que toca (véase Matrix, Los Sustitutos entre otras), comiendo pienso (con sabor a lo que guste) o vivir en guettos hacinados con recursos limitados (véase Soylent Green).

Saludos y que tengáis buena tarde


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2016)

Hola, Haragán: Bueno, la "diferencia" sustancial, al menos de momento, es que un soldado actual del "Imperio" (EE.UU.), está muy bien alimentado y equipado. De alguna manera, en eso SÍ que han "aprendido" y mucho: tener fuertes ejércitos y policías, a ser posible siendo SIEMPRE fieles a los dictados del César de "turno"...

La "pata" más débil de ello lo constituye en la actualidad la "paga"... Aquí es donde el Sistema tiene su mayor problema... Y ya sabemos que el Imperio NO anda "sobrado", ni mucho menos, de "respaldo" a lo que son simples "promesas" y, por tanto, susceptibles de que se las lleve el viento...

En lo personal, Haragán, pienso que el Imperio Romano de Occidente se fue al garete cuando la ausencia de "valores" -los de aquella época...- se hizo tan patente que ya todo daba igual por la acelerada descomposición socio-político-económica-financiera... ¿Te "suena" o "rima" con "algo" de nuestros días?

# plastic_age: NO, ahora mismo no es relevante el tipo de cambio USD/EUR ya que se observa cierta estabilidad en el cruce de estas divisas. Evidentemente, no todo dura para siempre, pero ahora mismo los vientos NO son precisamente favorables para el EUR... sino al tiempo. El dilema es que el USD NO es ninguna divisa "confiable", independientemente de que tenga la máxima consideración mundial, pero bueno se dan por ciertas algunas cosas -como ésta- que son simplemente FALACÍAS...

Y retomando tu pregunta, plastic_age, aquí cuando tratamos sobre MPs, Petróleo, etc. nos fijamos en la moneda de referencia: el USD. Eso SÍ, para compras y ventas, cada cual tiene que ir vigilando el cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## 8cilindros (2 Ago 2016)

Refinanciado dijo:


> Los trabajos de futuro aquellos en donde prime el esfuerzo físico.
> 
> Señores, en un futuro no muy lejano tocará volver a mancharse las manos, al menos creo que será bien remunerado.



Tener trabajos donde prime el esfuerzo físico y por tanto haya que "mancharse las manos" y que al mismo tiempo esté bien remunerado es una contradicción, un imposible. 

En términos nominales podríamos ganar mucho (Zimbaue dixit), pero desde luego sin emplear equipo capital sofisticado, olvídese de tener la misma calidad de vida.

Si en occidente, más o menos, no se pasa hambre y en Somalia sí, se debe precisamente a lo productivos que son los trabajadores occidentales, que con cosechadoras John Deere son capaces recoger en un mes el grano que el agricultor somalí recoge en un año (no lo sé, me invento las cifras).

Si lo que usted prevee, Refinanciado, es un futuro de trabajos mayormente manuales, entonces lo que prevee es un futuro de miseria y pobreza para todos. Nada de buena remuneración, sino todo lo contrario. MALA remuneración en términos reales.

Mal asunto entonces.


----------



## Refinanciado (2 Ago 2016)

@ Fernando, hombre más que bien alimentados y equipados diría que están sobrealimentados y amariconados con tanto juguete impresionante en sus manos, jeje, digo, digo la mayoría de los polis que se dejan ver en los medios se les ve "hermosos" y se les nota que eso de cuidar su salud y estar en forma no va con ellos, así mismo, a la más mínima duda (quizás con justa razón) sueltan todo el arsenal sobre el delincuente.

También en los ejércitos del imperio se ve que esas barbacoas son muy habituales, pocos son los que con su físico imponen respeto, ni te cuento del arsenal que utilizan (más bien tu me lo contarás a mí) cuando tienen (o sospechan) al enemigo delante.

Eso es la sobreabundancia pura y dura a costa de tener una moneda omnipotente, impuesta por supuesto.

@ 8cilindros.- No es ninguna contradicción tener trabajos bien remunerados manchándose las manos, yo mismo lo he vivido y te diré que se gana muy pero que muy bien en CUALQUIER parte del mundo porque esos servicios son universales. Otra cosa son los impuestos de cada país que mermen ese beneficio.

Por ejemplo, alguien que se dedique a arreglar coches, instalaciones eléctricas, soldadores, tuberos, albañiles (de los de verdad), fontanería, reparación de aire acondicionado y/o cámaras frigoríficas, reparación de maquinaria, vehículos industriales, puesta en marcha de procesos a automatización, industrialización de productos, etc.

Todos esos "oficios" tienen algo en común: cuesta encontrar gente realmente cualificada (siendo remuneración atractiva), porque los trabajos en campo son muy jodidos, no hay un lugar fijo de trabajo y normalmente están lejosde donde vives, a la intemperie horarios muy malos y te manchas las manos (y vaya si te las manchas).

Eso sí, si quieres acceder a esos puestos tienes que ser muy bueno y demostrarlo, eso me recuerda a una conversación con un tío que me ofrecía poco dinero a mi parecer, yo le comenté, "oye, quieres que me encargue de la obra, que realice trámites, que supervise a la gente entre otras cosas y eso que me ofreces es muy poco" el me respondió, "bueno, no te conozco, ahora tampoco estoy seguro que lo vayas a hacer bien, dime el nombre de algunas obras que hayas hecho importantes y si no las conozco investigo, en caso de tener buenas referencias y tenga la seguridad de que puedes con el trabajo, te ofrezco el doble de lo que te ofrecí inicialmente (eso ya sonaba atractivo), eso sólo para empezar porque te puedo dar parte de los beneficios conforme vayan saliendo las obras, aparte de más prestaciones."

Yo no había realizado obras al nivel que me comentó, así que era una apuesta para ambos, cosa que no resultó porque ambos encontramos otras opciones antes de iniciar (no se llegó a formalizar nada), por cierto, creo que optó por arriesgarse por menos dinero con alguien un "poco" menos cualificado, creo que el tío no aguantó 15 días, lo digo porque me llamó al cabo de 3 semanas, pero yo ya estaba en el otro sitio pillando carrerilla.

Así que son esos tipos de trabajos a los que me refiero, no picar piedra, hay maneras distintas de mancharse las manos, eso sí, en una obra sólo hay un encargado, pero los demás especialistas que participan no ganan poco (ojo, muchos van de relleno de subcontratas y esos sí que ganan una mierda, pero para lo que aportan me parece que ganan mucho).


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2016)

8cilindros dijo:


> Tener trabajos donde prime el esfuerzo físico y por tanto haya que "mancharse las manos" y que al mismo tiempo esté bien remunerado es una contradicción, un imposible.
> 
> .../...



Creo que refinanciado no se refería a ese tipo de manchado de manos.

Desde hace un tiempo constato que la calidad de los productos manufacturados está en auténtico declive. Es llamativo que marcas que antes eran caras pero fiables al 100%, hoy en día son algo menos caras pero fiables al 50%. La cuenta no sale.

Lo mismo ocurre en el ámbito de la ropa y ni qué decir en el de la alimentación. Hoy te puedes pillar una bacteria nosécuantos con bastante facilidad (no sé si os acordáis de la retirada de bandejas de pollo, yogures y no sé qué más cosas).

De una situación, en la que alegremente uno decide cambiar su lavadora porque no funciona, a una situación en la que necesitas repararla porque sí porque los 300, 600, o 900 que cuesta una nueva no te lo puedes permitir, un reparador de lavadoras serio (autónomo - no el técnico de la casa) es bienvenido como agua de mayo. Lo mismo ocurre con otro montón de cosas (algunas las ha citado refinanciado) en las que el conocimiento manual (mancharse las manos) será un aporte esencial al equilibrio presupuestario de la plebe (es decir casi todos nosotros).

Yo si tuviera un hijo y me dijera que quiere estudiar sobre semiconductores virtuales diseñados en el gran colisionador de hadrones de Ginebra, le diría: vale tú estudia esa cosa pero además, y condición sine qua non puesto que soy el que paga, estudia carpintería o paleta, o a arreglar electrodomésticos o a hacer una zanja como Dios manda. ¡Me lo agradecerás!

_Edito_: Tomado de la Wikipedia

_Aunque las primeras colisiones a alta energía en principio estuvieron previstas para el 21 de octubre de 2008, el experimento fue postergado debido a una avería que produjo la fuga del helio líquido que enfría uno de los imanes superconductores._

Y ahí es donde llega el experto en fugas de helio que no deja de ser un soldador.

Bueno, todo esto va de coña pero creo que se me entiende.


----------



## 8cilindros (2 Ago 2016)

Refinanciado y Frisch.

Mil perdones entonces.

Sí, tienen razón en que esos oficios han desaparecido en España.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (2 Ago 2016)

Hombre 8cilindros, tampoco se trata de un pecado como para pedir mil perdones.
Son opiniones, puntos de vista, en su gran mayoría fundamentados en las vivencias de cada uno. Y yo me doy con un canto en los dientes por que todavía haya personas que las cuentan, cada uno las suyas. Es la única manera de poder hacerse una idea un poco más clara en este valle de humos que provocan lágrimas.


Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ago 2016)

Nunca es demasiado tarde para caer de la burra...y levantarse.

El oro como símbolo de poder

Bunas noches, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (2 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Refinanciado: En muchas cosas estás bien "puesto", pero lo que es en aspectos militares ni "flowers"... Mira, a la hora de combatir lo del "mariconeo" es muy relativo, ya que los guerreros homosexuales no son precisamente de "plumas"... Quizás, a nivel histórico no conozcas al mítico "Batallón Sagrado de Tebas", compuesto por 300 homosexuales, y cuya única y definitiva derrota se produjo en la Batalla de Queronea ante las huestes de Filipo II de Macedonia, padre de Alejandro Magno que... ¡ejem!

También te equivocas y mucho en cuanto a las capacidades físicas de los militares americanos... Y ahí va otro ejemplo...

- ¿Cuáles son los requerimientos físicos mínimos para unirse al ejército? | Pequeña y mediana empresa - La Voz Texas

Y os dejo un magnífico artículo que analiza la situación actual en el Comex. Francamente, muy interesante...

- A Golden Rescue on the COMEX?

Lo de la Plata de "pandereta"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (3 Ago 2016)

Pues tampoco me parece mucho lo que piden para Ranger ...

En la pelis ya se sabe, todo tiarros que dan miedo y la realidad es otra.

Me viene a la memoria cuando visité la academia de "West Point" y los soldados que estaban por allí parecían muy normales ..., nada que ver a las pelis 

Buenas noches.



fernandojcg dijo:


> También te equivocas y mucho en cuanto a las capacidades físicas de los militares americanos... Y ahí va otro ejemplo...
> 
> - ¿Cuáles son los requerimientos físicos mínimos para unirse al ejército? | Pequeña y mediana empresa - La Voz Texas


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Ago 2016)

Hombre *Fernando*, con lo de mariconeo quise decir que actualmente ya no se pelea de igual forma que antaño, por ejemplo, antes de intentar reducir prefieren pegar un tiro o esperar a que vengan varios para reducirlo. Y actualmente en el campo de batalla se prefiere bombardear "de lejos" antes de intentar entrar con infantería.

Si haces un busca de fotos de policias gordos en usa verás que eso de "estar en forma" no es obligatorio, y si haces lo mismo con militares te puedes llevar una sorpresa. Respecto a los requisitos mínimos para unirse al ejército pues como eso de la constitución de que se tiene derecho a vivienda y a la hora de la verdad pues son sólo palabras escritas.

Además, en occidente (con lo bien que se vive) no hay demasiada gente que esté dispuesta a ser carne de cañón, y si hace falta cambiar las reglas, pues se cambian.

Por ejemplo: US Marines To Accept Chubbier Women

Total, para ser el muerto en la guerra no hacen falta muchos requerimientos.

Pero tal y como lodices, yo no tengo N.P.I. de este tema, yo sólo me baso en la información de la red, tal y como lo he comentado antes, hay una gran diferencia entre "informarse" (la mayoría de las veces erróneamente) y vivirlo.

Y bueno, pues *frisch*, efectivamente, yo quería decir lo que comentas sobre mancharse las manos, hay manchas y manchas, jeje 

Otra cosa que quería comentar es que contratar a una persona cualificada en su campo resulta (contra lo que se piensa) económico, por ejemplo un buen técnico que vaya a tu casa te puede cobrar 30 o 40€ por hora y uno "económico" de puede cobrar entre 10 y 20€.

Al buen técnico no le tomará más de 2 horas arreglarte el problema o darte un diagnóstico fiable, suelen llevar bastantes recambios a precios razonables, o si no hay solución te lo dice rápidamente, te suelen cobrar 1/2 o 1/4 de hora (no hacen lo típico de si pasan 10 minutos de la hora, te cobran otra hora). Te da garantía y sus reparaciones suelen ser duraderas.

En cambio el "pirata" que inicialmente te cobra más barato, hace lo posible por tardar mucho tiempo, no tiene N.P.I. (lo verás llamando a todo dios para ver si algún conocido le dice como arreglar el aparato, no lleva recambios, se va a conseguirlos y te cobra ese tiempo (igual se fué al bar), te arregla lo que no es, aunque dice que tiene garantía cuando le llamas y vuelve te dice que ha fallado otra cosa y te vuelve a cobrar, etc.

En resumen, lo barato sale caro.

@ *8cilindros*, no hace falta que te disculpes, coincido completamente con frisch, cada uno habla de lo que ha vivido.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# amador: ¿Estás seguro? Una cosa es la admisión y otra la finalización del Curso...

- Escuela Ranger, el entrenamiento militar más extremo y duro del Ejército de EE.UU. (Fotos) - RT

# Refinanciado: Lo dicho: NO es tu tema... Mira, en los EE.UU. los policías suelen ser muy corpulentos e incluso los hay obesos. Conozco personalmente a varios de allí y será porque son de mi "rollo", pero perfectamente preparados. Fíjate en un simple detalle: en los escoltas de las celebridades suelen darse gente muy corpulenta y hasta con excesivo sobrepeso y, sin embargo, ves como cambian los de los políticos y empresarios... son gente mucho más estilizada y, evidentemente, mejor preparada...

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (3 Ago 2016)

Hola foreros
¿Alguien me puede decir si hay un hilo sobre Nikola Tesla y darme la ubicación?
Gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## amador (3 Ago 2016)

OK, efectivamente es la admisión.

En cualquier caso la admisión la veo sencilla.

- Los reclutas tienen dos minutos para completar 49 flexiones

- dos minutos para hacer 59 abdominales

- carrera de 2 millas en menos de 15 minutos y 12 segundos 

- carrera de 5 millas (8 km) en 40 minutos o menos. 

Cualquier corredor popular corre eso sobrado. Vamos, yo corro de uvas a peras y soy de los medianos cuarentones y 8 km los hago en 31 minutos. 

Idem flexiones y abdominales.

Supongo que es lo que dices, que luego dentro les darán más caña.

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # amador: ¿Estás seguro? Una cosa es la admisión y otra la finalización del Curso...
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, plastic_age: Te dejo esto que seguro te entretendrá...

- teslablog.iaa.es | El videoblog de NIkola Tesla: el teslablog

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Sobre la "bondad" de los test de stress ya hemos debatido aquí largo y tendido, pero bueno ahí dejo un artículo que va en la misma "línea"...

- Ibex 35: Si los test de estrés de la banca fueron tan buenos, ¿por qué se hunde en bolsa?. Noticias de Mercados

Saludos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ago 2016)

Hola buenos días. Feliz verano a todo el mundo. 
Fernando y compañía como interpretan ese artículo? 
Da la sensación de que se va a romper la cuerda pronto. No se si Deutsche Bank y compañía tendrá algo que ver. 
A Golden Rescue on the COMEX?

Por otra parte, quería hacer una crítica constructiva a este hilo. Antes, cuando participaba más, me parecía mucho más interesante que ahora. 
Diré por qué. 
Ahora participa mucha más gente, y es mucho más difícil de seguir (no tengo nada que objetar a esto). 
Y también ahora se habla de cualquier tema. Y cuando digo cualquier tema digo cualquier tema. Ya no veo gráficos ni análisis de los metales. Me atrevería a decir que más del 50% de los mensajes no tienen nada que ver con los metales. 
Parece más una conversación entre amigos en un bar que charlan de esto y de aquello. Desde podemos, pasando por el tribunal constitucional, preguntas acerca de un blog de nikola tesla? (utilizad google). 
Todo esto no está mal, ni mucho menos. Pero resta valor al tema principal y al seguimiento del hilo.
Se ha convertido en una mezcla de conversaciones que - en mi opinión- ya no tiene el interés que tenía antes. 

Ojo, sigue siendo el mejor hilo del foro. Pero ha bajado mucho el nivel. 

Agradecer a Fernando, ya lo sabe de sobra que su labor en el hilo es encomiable y su esfuerzo de lunes a domingo 24/7. 


Esa es mi crítica constructiva. 

Buen verano!


----------



## Charizato21 (3 Ago 2016)

plastic_age dijo:


> Hola foreros
> ¿Alguien me puede decir si hay un hilo sobre Nikola Tesla y darme la ubicación?
> Gracias por vuestra atención.



Plastic si buscas en relación a Nikola Tesla y la energía gratuita e infinita/ energía libre este creo que es un buen enlace:

http://www.free-energy-info.com


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, es tu forma de verlo y tu opinión... No la comparto para NADA, pero bueno soy muy respetuoso con aquellas opiniones que están bien argumentadas. Ahora te voy a responder por partes a tu "crítica":

1ª) ¿Realmente visitas asiduamente este hilo? Más bien diría que NO, ya que el artículo que enlazas ya lo puse yo en el día de ayer... 

2ª) Contrariamente a lo que nos dices, muy probablemente este sea el hilo donde más información se facilita sobre los MPs, al menos, desde hace bastante tiempo...

3ª) Es muy raro que un día no se coloque alguna información relacionada con los MPs, aunque quizás muy pocos la lean, ya que normalmente se coloca en Inglés.

4ª) Este NO es un hilo estrictamente "metalero" y eso ya se dejo bien claro en el 1er. post (recomiendo que lo leas).

5ª) Hay unos hilos "oficiales" tanto sobre el Oro como de la Plata... Ahora bien, si tienen más o menos seguimiento lo ignoro, pero me temo que prima lo segundo...

6ª) Aquí tratamos los temas que surgen y, además, que permitan la "reflexión"... Vamos a ver, para ser más claros: el hilo no gira en torno a los MPs, más bien éstos giran en torno a otras cuestiones económico-financieras que inciden en ellas, aparte de que se aproveche para ampliar los conocimientos en otras esferas como puede ser la Historia...

7ª) Pues, ya ves las visitas que tiene el actual hilo y que ha "pulverizado" al segundo... Eso demuestra que hay un interés creciente e incluso en época "baja" como es el Verano, se está observando que el interés sigue intacto y, probablemente, a partir de Septiembre se incremente.

8ª) Soy el "alma mater" del hilo y éste va a continuar en la misma línea que hasta ahora. Seguirlo o no ya es cuestión de cada cual.

9ª) Aquí NO precisamos de muchos gráficos, análisis "sesudos", "vendedores" etc., etc.
porque los que aquí escribimos habitualmente sobre los MPs (paketazo y "menda lerenda") vamos bastante "sobrados" de conocimientos. Te recuerdo que aquí nos acercamos muy mucho a los mínimos en el Oro, y también -pero menos- en la Plata, asimismo cuando opinamos que se iba a efectuar el despegue en el 2016... También se aconsejo a las mineras "oreras" cuando NADIE -ni de aquí ni de allá...- se acordaban de que existían...

Lo mismo te podría decir sobre nuestros "pronósticos" en el Petróleo, así como en cuestiones de carácter bursátil. Digamos que lo estamos haciendo bastante bien... ¿No? Y eso hay que valorarlo en su justa medida, ya que nosotros vivimos de nuestro trabajo y NO de esto... Quiero decir con ello que somos simples "aficionados" que comparten sus opiniones e informaciones, ni más ni menos...

En fin, Ladrillófilo, te agradezco la "crítica", pero vamos está claro que seguiremos con la misma línea o la que demanden los que nos leen... Y también te agradezco tus elogios a mi persona y, la verdad, es que el hilo me da mucha faena.

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Ago 2016)

El hilo en si está muy bien, es una especie de "reducto" o "nucleo duro", donde se trata de informar sobre la realidad, a mi me interesa especialmente el tema de los metales y mercados financieros, pero el saber no ocupa lugar.


----------



## andyy (3 Ago 2016)

Buenos días, cada vez me gusta más lo que puedo tocar, pisar, guardar o fotografiar...

Bitcoin se hunde tras robar unos 'hackers' monedas por 65 millones de dólares


----------



## pamarvilla (3 Ago 2016)

El hilo yo le veo muy bien aunque no participe asiduamente. 
Como con todo, no siempre lo que se aporta y se debate es necesariamente del interés de todos. La buena educación predominante, las argumentaciones, la paciencia y dedicación del _alma mater_ del hilo no tienen precio.

Y dejo esa _curiosity_ ahora que arrancan las olimpiadas. Saludos

¿Por cuánto dinero puedo vender una medalla de oro olímpica?


----------



## urgent (3 Ago 2016)

OJO!! que no las tengan que devolver por el dopaje. jejeje.



¿Por cuánto dinero puedo vender una medalla de oro olímpica?[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 12:11 ----------

En primer lugar agradecer a Fernando, Frisch, paketazo, Johngalt, etc... por sus comentarios, informaciones, opiniones, etc..

Y creo que no sólo se ha de hablar del Oro, mp's... sino que tal como está es más completo. No perfecto pero no hay nada perfecto. Aunque si el mejor de los que he leido.

Siento no colaborar escribiendo más pero hay quién sabe más y...tiene más tiempo y/o le gusta más escribir. 

Y AHORA MI REFLEXIÓN:

Aunque varias veces ya habéis expuesto la "bondad" del oro frente emergencias-seguridad, sigo teniendo días en que no me lo acabo de creer.

Hoy es uno de esos días. 

Estamos de acuerdo en que el dinero fiat (papelitos de colores y/o bits) son una estafa piramidal pero es "legal" = "mafia legal".

En caso de "caos" el ORO sería un producto útil pero dependeríamos de la "mafia ilegal" (ilegal según el sistema).

Entonces, siempre dependeríamos de la mafia (legal o ilegal) y quizás (yo no lo sé) pueden ser los mismos pero más o menos peligrosos.?


----------



## timi (3 Ago 2016)

saludos , ladrilofilo tiene una pequeña parte de razón en lo que últimamente no se tocan tan en profundidad los mp's , pero seguramente es porque muchas cosas ya están dichas.
Por otra parte , en este mundo no todo son mp's y es muy interesante tener una visión general del " puzzle " para que cada uno ponga la pieza de "oro" donde crea mas oportuna.
y hare una consulta metalera para los mas entendidos
le tengo echado un ojo a 16 pesos de la republica de la nueva granada , si se pone a tiro a buen precio igual cae :Baile:
la consulta es:
3g oro = 1 escudo = 8 reales =2 pesos de la republica

es correcta esta equivalencia?

gracias y un saludo a todos


----------



## urgent (3 Ago 2016)

*para reir y rflexionar*

Acabo de recibir este whattsapp de un amigo:

Aparte de unas risas también admite múltiples reflexiones.

"Mis vecinos y yo estábamos hartos de ser robados. Yo ya estaba hasta las narices.
Así que desactivé mi servicio de alarma, desconecté mis cámaras de vigilancia y dejamos de pagar el servicio de Seguridad Privada de la urbanización.
En el jardín de mi casa colgué 3 banderas: una bandera de Afganistán, otra de Pakistán y otra negra del Estado Islámico.
Ahora nos vigila la Policía local, los Mossos d'Esquadra, la Policía Nacional, la Guardia Civil, el CNI y la Interpol las 24horas, los 7 días de la semana y los 365 días del año.
Mi hija es vigilada cuando se va y vuelve del cole, mi mujer cuando sale de casa, y a mi me siguen cuando voy y vuelvo del trabajo, nadie nos molesta.
Nunca me sentí tan protegido.


----------



## Arbeyna (3 Ago 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> El hilo yo le veo muy bien aunque no participe asiduamente.
> Como con todo, no siempre lo que se aporta y se debate es necesariamente del interés de todos. La buena educación predominante, las argumentaciones, la paciencia y dedicación del _alma mater_ del hilo no tienen precio.
> 
> Y dejo esa _curiosity_ ahora que arrancan las olimpiadas. Saludos
> ...



Pues mira, tu entrada me ha recordado a una subasta celebrada en Cayón hace tiempo, sacaron un lote de medallas de este tipo, parece que algunas sí tienen demanda.

SIXBID.COM - Experts in numismatic Auctions




timi dijo:


> le tengo echado un ojo a 16 pesos de la republica de la nueva granada , si se pone a tiro a buen precio igual cae :Baile:
> la consulta es:
> 3g oro = 1 escudo = 8 reales =2 pesos de la republica
> 
> ...



1 Escudo tiene un peso de 3,38gr y una pureza de 0,875, equivalía a 16 Reales.

En 1869 el Gobierno provisional publicó unas tablas de conversión para cambiar la moneda antigua por la nueva “Peseta “.

--Anteriores a 1772- 5 R = 1 pta y 35 ctmos.

—Posteriores a 1772 - 4R = 4 Reales = 1 Ptas y 05 céntimos

Respecto a la moneda que comentas, no se qué opina el resto, pero ten cuidado, no son monedas muy comunes, hay que andar con pies de plomo...

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.

Por cierto, muy mal la plata, no da tregua.... a estos precios, prefiero gastarme "su asignación" en el chiringuito, no todo van a ser metales


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Ago 2016)

Bitcoin se hunde tras robar unos 'hackers' monedas por 65 millones de dólares

"levantan" 65 millones de dólares en btc de un broker, y el bitcoin se desploma.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos!

urgent: Yo tambien tengo esas crisis. Cuando me vienen, siempre me pongo en el peor escenario, que es que las mafias que controlan el cotarro no son las gubernamentales (Nixon et al), sino que el escenarioe es chungo... En esa situacion me convenzo de que ese metal es mejor que el papel, pero tambien es verdad que ese momento de crisis me despierta. Generalmente asi (sere algo gil... pero es asi): a) Suelo comprar plata, bullion, de media o 1/10 onzas (busco calderilla para esquivar las mafias en ese escenario); b) revuelvo a mirar los terrenos en lugares accesibles pero remotos de ciudades con acceso a agua y tierra cultivable (acabare pidiendole ayuda a frisch jejejee)... En la ultima crisis estuve muy muy cerca de adquirir el terreno, pero el vivir ahora en el extranjero me echo para atras; c) buscar planes B en otros paises... No es de paranoia... no he hecho nada extranyo ... simplemente balanceo... pero si, esas crisis me vienen 1-2 veces por anyo 

Ladrillofilo: Esta genial que compartas tu vision, siempre es bueno entender las expectivativas de todos, y es lo grandisimo de este hilo: todos nos respetamos. En lo particular, lo que me ato en su momento al hilo y lo que me mantiene a el, es justamente, si se me permite la palabra, la cosmovision compartida en el, mas alla de los medios oficiales y mas alla del mero analisis tecnico-economico del "mercado" del los MP's... Y eso, en combinacion con las ricas experiencias de todos los que participan... es el anzuelo... cuando a veces el hilo ha ido muy de AT y MP's... lo leo... pero ni me llama a participar (no puedo aportar nada a lo que fernando o paketazo aportan) ni deja de ser informacion que podria encontrar en diferentes fuentes, currandomelo en internet por supuesto... 

En mi caso las decisiones de entrar por ejemplo a MP's nunca las hago en funcion de AT, ratios con bolsa, fibonacci, divisa, etc... solo me muevo por intuicion... Antes la intuicion la tenia de observar y compartir con otra gente (hablando) en otros paises (he tenido esa ventaja a costa de sacrificar todas mis amistades... soy mas nomada ahora que otra cosa)... Sin embargo, desde que descubri este hilo con sus referencias historicas (hay que mirar atras porque en esencia el gen egoista del hombre se ha mantenido inalterable en los ultimos 2000 anyos) y su informacion geo-politica y geo-estrategica "no convencional" (regional o mundial) y las opiniones de los que escriben y los datos de los indices "mas duros" (en macro o micro), me ayudan a hacerme una idea de "lo que puede venir" y "por donde puede venir"... 

Pero lo que mas aporta y agradezco, son las reflexiones individuales, las experiencias vividas puestas en comun, que mas alla de la generosidad de quienes los comparten, te hacen poner en perspectiva tus razonamientos y terminar de decidirte... he tomado decisiones relativas a MP despues de leer a los generosos conforeros de por aqui... y nunca he pensado que he errado en la decision tomada, porque, y esto es muy personal, mi forma de medir cuan acertada ha estad la decision no es en base a la converion de $ de una onza o lo que fuera... soy muy primitivo en eso... si despues de haber tomado la decision duermo bien, mi humor mejora y me siento mas "seguro"... decision acertada... si pasa el tiempo y no me pregunto: porque hice aquello?, ademas de acertada, amortizada!... porque en definitiva, algo en mi interior dice que a largo, dara sus frutos... Hasta el momento, 100% de amortizacion... en busqueda de proximos activos... 

En definitiva, este hilo destila HUMANISMO... y eso no se mide en oz ni en karaat... y me siento en deuda con conforeros que escriben por aqui hablando de sus "desavenencias internas" y "puntos de vista" en temas delicados ... eso no lo encontramos en el AT tradicional... 

Solo por poner un ejemplo y devolver la generosidad de otros conforeros: meses atras comentabamos sobre el papel de Rusia... eso nos llevo a que alguien (no recuredo quien) enlazara unos articulos de Putin... que nos llevo a traducirlos para hacerlos llegar a mas gente y a compartirlos... eso me llevo, personalmente, a acercarme a algunos rusos (digamos clase media con buen nivel intelectual) que viven por aqui y trabajan conmigo, para entender (queria confirmar en parte el articulo) como veian "ellos" desde "dentro" el triangulo Putin-Europa-NATO... y esas conversaciones me llevaron luego a Iran (relaciones ruso-iranies)... y ahora mismo estoy disfrutando de lo que me cuentan algunos iranies de como es el pais por dentro, como viven, cuales son sus valores... y... como ven a USA y Rusia... y os aseguro que me he quedado sorprendido... no es como lo imaginaba... Solo una perla de lo que que me cuentan y ellos creen: si hicieran una encuesta entre la poblacion entre que aliado preferirian tener los iranies, si los rusos o los usanos... habria empate tecnico o podria ganar usanos... la razon que esgrimen: "los rusos responden a sus intereses y han abandonado a su suerte a muchos de sus aliados, como por ejemplo, en Irak..." Otra perla: sabiais que miembros de las milicias iranies (civiles) tuvieron un papel importante para impedir el avance del DAESH en Irak recientemente?... Y uno piensa... joer, pero si estaban en guerra hace unos anyos... cual es la razon? Me cuentan que hay tres ciudades sagradas para los iranies... y una de ellas, es Bagdad... asi que miles de voluntarios tomaron parte en ella... 

... Se que parece rebuscado, pero a veces pequenyos comentarios en este hilo despiertan mi interes en otras cosas... y eso... no tiene precio...

Gracias a todos! Seguid asi, please!


----------



## fff (3 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> le tengo echado un ojo a 16 pesos de la republica de la nueva granada , si se pone a tiro a buen precio igual cae :Baile:
> la consulta es:
> 3g oro = 1 escudo = 8 reales =2 pesos de la republica
> 
> ...



Y por qué no vas a por un 8 escudos? uno de Carlos IV majo no debiera irse demasiado... bueno si, cuanto mas "bonito", más pasta.


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2016)

Bueno, una noticia sobre el oro y no de barra de bar que ya iba siendo hora frisch. Gracias ladrillófilo. No te creas, ya me lo decía mi madre: ¡frisch, eres un pesao!

Barclays abandona la fijación del precio del oro de Londres


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# urgent: En fin, te entiendo y supongo que, en alguna medida, todos tenemos ciertas dudas sobre la "convertibilidad" de los MPs en momentos que pueden ser muy críticos, pero ¿sabes? prefiero tener "herramientas" a no tenerlas... después ya veré si gozo de las habilidades suficientes para ser consecuente con las "percepciones" que me han guiado. Por ejemplo, en caso de un "Corralito", ¿qué preferirías que tus "billetitos de colores" estuvieran bajo tu resguardo o en el Banco de turno? Evidentemente, es obvia la respuesta...

Tampoco creo que haga falta decir que los "metaleros" suelen estar diversificados, ya que por fortuna para nosotros es señal de que existe un "excedente" o que en su momento lo hubo... Por otro lado, el conocimiento de la Historia nos dice que estamos en el lado "adecuado" y ésta poco se ha equivocado en el tiempo cuando se han dado situaciones parecidas.

No hace falta decir, urgent, que aquí no "vendemos" MPs y eso nos caracteriza de otros hilos parecidos y marca una CLARA DIFERENCIA... Aquí nos limitamos a exponer nuestra opinión apoyada por distintas informaciones y referentes de carácter económico-financiero y con el comentado trasfondo histórico. Dicho esto, queda claro que son los foreros los que deciden qué deben de hacer, pero NO por lo que podamos decir por aquí, sino por una profunda "reflexión" personal. En "Plata": si nos "equivocamos" es a nosotros mismos a quien debemos pedir "explicaciones"...

Y dejo esto... Un "recalentamiento" más y la mayoría en la puta INOPIA...

- China advierte a sus ciudadanos para que se preparen a una "guerra popular en el mar" | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Ago 2016)

Este mes se a superado el ratio oro plata 80/1 con lo que pronto vamos a ver subir el plateado metal en porcentajes interesantes.
Respecto a la indústria se avecinan grandes cámbios en el sistema productivo por las impresoras 3D que empiezan a fabricar toda clase de piezas y eliminarán la necesidad de mandarlas fabricar a otras empresas y transportarlas con lo que se abarata mucho el precio y el tiempo de fabricación.


----------



## timi (3 Ago 2016)

gracias arbeyna , 16 reales , apuntado queda ,,,

fff , naturalmente es por la oportunidad que se me presenta , pero lo que me comenta arbeyna , lo tendré muy en cuenta , ya que tal como dice , no es una moneda común.
lo meditaré un poco mas.ienso:


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2016)

Y un interesante artículo sobre el tema ISIS - Siria.

Está en inglés, es cortito pero repleto de pequeñas informaciones interesantes.

The Media Has a Plan to Stop ISIS


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Ago 2016)

Ojo con las mujeres islámicas que no deja de incrementarse el número que ingresan al Estado Islámico y muchas/os vuelven entrenados a Europa para matar: Europol alerta del aumento de mujeres en el Estado Islámico

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 19:00 ----------

Los britanicos no paran de comprar oro desde el Brexit mientras su economía no paraa de irse a pique. Se baten los records de adquisición de metales preciosos para salvaguardar sus ahorros mientras siguen perdiendo poder adquisitivo.
La economía británica se contrae a su ritmo más rápido desde 2009 por el Brexit


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Ladrillófilo: Bueno, es tu forma de verlo y tu opinión... No la comparto para NADA, pero bueno soy muy respetuoso con aquellas opiniones que están bien argumentadas. Ahora te voy a responder por partes a tu "crítica":
> 
> 1ª) ¿Realmente visitas asiduamente este hilo? Más bien diría que NO, ya que el artículo que enlazas ya lo puse yo en el día de ayer...
> 
> ...



Hola de nuevo, 

ese mensaje lo escribí desde el móvil, no podía hacer multicita, o al menos no sabía como, así que copié y pegué el enlace en vez de citarlo, así que sí, lo leí de tu link. 
Sigo el hilo a diario, pero no tengo tiempo suficiente como para leer todos los mensajes, de ahí viene mi crítica... Y es que a veces uno lee cosas que no sabe muy bien qué hacen aquí. No me refiero a cosas que no sean sólo metales. Repito, es el mejor hilo de burbuja por varias razones, pero está perdiendo calidad según mi opinión porque hay gente que postea cosas sin sentido, que no vienen a cuento, etc.
No hago crítica a que se hable de ciertas cosas. Hago crítica a que ciertos foreros posteen cosas (a diario prácticamente) que en mi opinión no aportan nada. Quizás deba utilizar el ignore, aunque hasta hoy no lo he hecho. Y así evitar ciertas personas que creo que no me aportan nada. Creo que va a ser la mejor solución sí. 
Mi crítica era simplemente eso, no era un ataque a fernando ni al hilo, sino una crítica a ciertos foreros, para que se piensen dos veces antes de postear algunas cosas. En todos los puntos que has descrito estoy de acuerdo, pero no veo que yo en mi anterior mensaje haya dicho nada de esto. Simplemente pedí opinión acerca de ese artículo y luego hice mi crítica. 

Quizás no me haya explicado bien, o haya que releerlo. 

Saludos buen verano!

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 19:33 ----------

El burbujón de UK sobre todo el londinense tiene pinta de haber pinchado. A ver qué hace el BoE


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola de nuevo,
> 
> .../...
> 
> ...



Bueno, quizás es que este sea un hilo a leer pausadamente, a la vieja usanza, como cuando uno iba al café y tenía una tertulia con la gente que conocía (es algo que ocurría en el siglo pasado), de ahí que yo prefiera utilizar el término contertulio al de conforero. Rara vez me he topado con comentarios, por decirlo de alguna manera, rellenahuecos, incluso recuerdo al ínclito, el del chevy y, la verdad, me los leía con interés.

Yo entiendo que vivimos en unos tiempos sin tiempo (que perder) y queremos ir al grano. Falta por definir qué es el grano que, por seguro, cada uno tiene su definición. Para unos, cómo acrecentar su patrimonio personal, para otros cómo salvarlo, para otros cómo dar el pelotazo y ... para otros enterarse de qué narices está pasando (porque algo está pasando, de eso no hay duda) y, probablemente para todos, cómo no llegar a ser pobres. 

Mi grano es escuchar qué es lo que tienen que decir otros sobre cuestiones que me interesan. Ya he dado demasiadas vueltas en el mundo como para haberme dado cuenta de que entre lo que uno opina y otro opina hay una tertulia entremedio.

Siento muchísimo que no tengas tiempo de participar en ella y quizás, te pediría, que antes de utilizar el "ignore" te limitaras a leer a aquellas personas que tú sabes que te pueden informar sobre tu grano (seguro que son pocas).

Si tampoco tienes tiempo de desfilar los comentarios con el ratón y llegar al autor que buscas, yo te recomendaría, y no te lo tomes a mal, que cambies de vida.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## amador (3 Ago 2016)

Muy rápido. 

Solo echad un vistazo a otros hilos y veréis cuanto patán hay.
Hasta el conforero de este hilo con el que menos estoy de acuerdo me aporta muchísimo más que tontos de otros hilos. 
Este hilo es un oasis chavales y veteranos. 
Gracias por vuestras aportaciones y al boss del hilo (fernando).

Saludos


----------



## paco908 (3 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> Muy rápido.
> 
> Solo echad un vistazo a otros hilos y veréis cuanto patán hay.
> Hasta el conforero de este hilo con el que menos estoy de acuerdo me aporta muchísimo más que tontos de otros hilos.
> ...



Me uno a lo dicho por Amador.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## JohnGalt (3 Ago 2016)

Interesante artículo: China, Rusia y oro.

Why China and Russia are buying so much gold - MarketWatch

Por otro lado, Vale parece tener problemas y trata de reducir su exposición a la deuda

Vale Sells $800 Million of Future Gold Output to Ease Debt Load - Bloomberg

Veremos si cumplen la estimación de producción de 60,000 onzas por año en Salobo.

No conocía este blog, este artículo es de lo mejor que he leído últimamente... La propuesta de acuñar 1 trillón de monedas de 1$ en USA...

Can Jill Stein Carry Bernie


----------



## paketazo (3 Ago 2016)

*Frish* me has recordado algo que escribí hace un par de años...

Bitácora de lo absurdo: Todo va demasiado deprisa.


que nadie piense que trato de hacer publicidad de las tonterías que escribo, pues son gratuitas para todo el mundo, pues tengo desactivada la opción de cobrar por visitas y esas chorradas varias. Lo que gratis he recibido gratis lo devuelvo.

En cuanto a los metales, parece que el oro intenta atacar ese punto clave de los 1400$ OZ que ya hace meses se comentaron por aquí...lo que quizá me tenga más en ascuas, sea la fortaleza relativa del € respecto al rey $. 

Si cualquier país anunciase que se desmembraba, que gran parte de sus economías están en recesión, que el desempleo de la vertiente mediterránea no baja ni a "tiros", que aplican QE (barra libre) hasta dónde sea necesario, y que la moneda € siga por encima de los 1,10€/$ es para tratar de sacar conclusiones.

Yo la más evidente y rápida que saco, es que la FED y el BCE están pactando los tipos de cambio, sobre todo por interés de la FED. En condiciones normales, tendríamos un € por la zona de 0,90, o menos, pero claro, esto perjudicaría enormemente a la exportaciones USA, y el petróleo nos saldría caro en demasía además, lo que pondría en riesgo inminente la vieja Europa (hablo de empleo sobre todo derivado del sector secundario).

Sea como sea, creo que el oro será caballo, quizá no ganador de ganadores, pero sí nos permitirá mantener poder adquisitivo, y eso, dados los tipos de rentabilidad de otros activos (incluida la RF), ya no es ninguna coña.

En cuanto a lo mencionado por el "*contertulio*" (pongo esto en honor a Frish), a cerca del oro y su convertibilidad llegado el momento, que si mafias, que si estados etc...no creo que sea algo preocupante, lo que sí veo preocupante llegado el día "D", es no tener oro al que poder echar mano.

Pensad que hoy en día, la mayor mafia que existe es el estado, sobre todo los corruptos, y que amparan a las grandes multinacionales, a la banca, y crean leyes por y para su beneficio, al tiempo que expolian al ciudadano con impuestos cada vez más "absurdos" para tapar los agujeros de su mediocre gestión.

Si volviésemos al patrón oro...a ver como se endeudaban estos "bandidos", los estados que concebimos hoy como entes derrochadoras, mal gestionadas, y que fagocitan lo que sea con tal de subsistir "el estado me recuerda al gordo de este video" 

Prokofiev, traigame un cubo (El sentido de la vida) - YouTube


Y así creo que terminarán la gran mayoría de estados a largo y no tan largo plazo.

Buenas noches caballeros, y damas "si las hay por aquí", un placer leerles y les animo a seguir desnudándose en este reducto de concordia y entendimiento...mientras dure.


----------



## 8cilindros (3 Ago 2016)

Yo entro a este hilo sobre todo a leer y aprender, porque los MP´s es un mundo que me interesa muchísimo, ya que son un termómetro de la economía y, por tanto, un indicador de "como va el mundo".

Respeto todas las opiniones y me gusta. Y lo mismo espero de los demás hacia mí. 

De todas maneras no soy asiduo. Aún así siempre que vea algún comentario "interesante" al que yo crea que puedo "corregir" o añadir algo, entraré al toro. Y si no tengo ni pajolera de lo que se habla, pues me callaré, leeré y aprenderé. 

Porque si algo me ha enseñado la vida es a no hablar de lo que no tengo ni pajolera.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Ago 2016)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenos días. Feliz verano a todo el mundo.
> Fernando y compañía como interpretan ese artículo?
> Da la sensación de que se va a romper la cuerda pronto. No se si Deutsche Bank y compañía tendrá algo que ver.
> A Golden Rescue on the COMEX?
> ...



@ Ladrillófilo, la verdad es que no pensaba responderte (porque para mí tu post es una opinión más entre otras), pero tu post me viene como anillo (de brillantes, jeje) al dedo para explicar lo que a mi parecer es un factor muy importante que está sucediendo actualmente y afecta a todo el mundo.

Dicho factor lo nombraré "Exigir sin dar nada a cambio", verás, tu crítica me parece bastante respetable y la has expuesto de una manera muy educada (lo cual es de agradecer en estos tiempos), pero en el fondo estás pidiendo (¿o exigiendo?) información que a tí te sea útil, obviando que quizás a otros participantes les sea de utilidad (o de interés) aquello que no consideras de interés.

Pero quitando todo eso y volviendo a lo de pedir, ¿donde quedó aquello de dar?, es decir, me hace mucha gracia que todo el mundo se queja del nivel no sólo del hilo sino del foro en su totalidad, pero me atrevería a decir que más de un 90% del que se queja y pide NO APORTA NADA.

Si quieres información de nivel, a lo mejor sería conveniente comenzar a aportar (aunque sea poca cosa) y no esperar a que otro te lo que tú quieres (eso generalmente nunca sucede). Recuerdo una introducción de un libro en el cual decía más o menos esto: "Escribí este libro porque necesitaba un libro como este", el libro era técnico y su autor era (o es) profesor y currante en la industria, no encontraba un libro que le diera toda la información que necesitaba, siempre tenía que echar mano a muchos libros y cargaba con varios tochos a todos sitios (aunque sólo le sirviera una pequeña parte de cada libro).

El vió el problema y actuó en consecuencia, no sólo lo resolvió sino que lo hizo llegar a más personas (yo entre ellas) que lo agradecen a fecha de hoy y ganó un dinerillo.

¿Que hubieran hecho las personas con la misma actitud que tú? (lo que predomina actualmente), pues sencillamente lloriquear un poco a su alrededor y quejarse de la mierda de información disponible. Seguramente habría alguno más avispado que pusiera cartas en el asunto enviando una queja a varias editoriales para que le dijesen a alguien que escriba un libro a su gusto (y ya sabes lo que pasa, si la idea no es buena o no tiene interés que sea rentable, se desecha).

Eso en esencia es una cosa que sucede actualmente, queremos de todo sin dar nada a cambio, nuestro nivel de parasitar a otros ha crecido hasta niveles inasumibles.

Por otra parte, ¿que ha sucedido con la mayoría de los que aportaban grandes cosas y hacían grande al foro? (extensible a todos los ámbitos), a lo mejor se hartaron de trabajar para otros y que éstos en lugar de aprender, comenzar a aportar y sobretodo agradecer sólo tuvieran peticiones y se hicieran más vagos (mira que encima de tener una gran cantidad información de calidad en este hilo a sólo un click, no querer ni avanzar el post que no interesa, eso es de una desvergüenza total).

Pienso que la mayoría de los que aportaban se dieron cuenta que en lugar de ayudar habían creado otro tipo de parásitos aún peores, es decir, aquellos que obtienen información importante y sólo la utilizan en beneficio propio importando poco o nada las consecuencias, aparte de que en lugar de agradecer al autor, hacerle partícipe de los beneficios de manera simbólica o al menos agradecerlo de buena manera, sólo tienen tiempo para pedir (cosa curiosa porque hay quejas de que no hay tiempo para aportar, se tarda casi lo mismo escribir un post con aportaciones que uno con peticiones); así que decidieron irse por patas por el bien de todos.

No canséis a los que aportan actualmente, son joyas cada vez más escasas (sino se irán como se han ido muchos otros), que yo sepa lo hacen porque quieren compartir, no hay ningún interés económico de por medio, lo mínimo que podemos hacer "los gorrones" (me incluyo) es agradecer, si no nos gusta el post, pasarlo por alto e ir al siguiente (es sólo mover el scroll).

Así que sólo me queda adaptar esa gran frase de John F. Kennedy _“No preguntes lo que tu hilo puede hacer por ti; pregunta lo que tú puedes hacer por tu hilo.”_


----------



## Sezosan (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, 
Después de volver de vacaciones me ha costado toda la tarde ponerme al dia y leer todos los Post atrasados. Creo que soy de los mas jóvenes de por aquí y personalmente este Foro es una gran manera de aprender sobre las MPs que descubrí apenas hace un par de años. 
Si, es cierto que se habla de muchos temas, pero interesantes y, de alguna forma remota, creo que encajan en el titulo del Hilo.

Hoy he estado tmbien buscando información de porque es costumbre gitana llevar tanto oro encima y si llevar cadenas y anillazos de oro es posible hoy en dia, por ejemplo, al viajar. Del tema de viajes encontré esto:

"Si viajas por via aerea o terrestre puedes transportar cantidades pequeñas que supongan que son para uso personal. Es decir, unos cuantos pares de zarcillos, pulseras, cadenas, pendientes, etc. El cruce de metales preciosos manufacturados está exento de impuestos siempre y cuando se lleve en cantidades que aparenten ser de uso personal. Regularmente en viajes internacionales, la cantidad de oro u otros metales preciosos no rebasa los 300 gramos para una persona porque es regla común saber que todo este tipo de accesorios pueden llamar la atención y ser objeto de robo o asalto en el lugar que vas a visitar. Hay una norma internacional establecida y firmada por todos los paises que pertenecen a IATA, que es el organismo que regula la avacion a nivel mundial, que dice que las divisas y los metales deben declararse por igual, cuando se exceden los limites permitidos por cada pais. Esto no significa que te los vayan a quitar, sino es un procedimiento regulatorio que evita el contrabando. Mucha gente ha perdido su dinero y sus joyas por no declararlas, ya que el no hacerlo sí es un delito. En sintesis, no es delito llevar un excedente de joyas o dinero de un pais a otro, el delito es no declarar a la aduana del pais de salida y el de entrada que llevas ese excedente de dinero o joyas. Tu puedes llevar por ejemplo, el equivalente a un millon de dolares en joyas en tu viaje y las facturas respectivas que avalan esa compra. Si haces tu declaracion en aduanas de lo que llevas, solamente te cobraran los impuestos correspondientes, dependiendo de la legislacion de tu pais, pero si no lo declaras, te quitan todo el oro y ademas te detienen y procesan judicialmente por contrabando. 
El oro en estado natural, es decir, en forma de lingotes o sin mezcla alguna no se puede transportar personalmente por ninguna via, pues ya se incurriría en un delito de trafico. Forzosamente tiene que contratarse el servicio de un agente aduanal del pais de donde se piensa comprar el producto."

Es un post de hace 4 o 5 años, Sigue igual?

Gracias a todos por este Hilo que es un tesoro y Fernando por cuidarlo.


----------



## Refinanciado (3 Ago 2016)

Por cierto, la petición de plastic_age era sobre un hilo de Nikola Tesla en burbuja, no información en la web.

Hay varios, mira esta busqueda a ver si ves alguno que te interese:

Hilos Nikola Tesla


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Ago 2016)

Yo quiero agradecer a los foreros de este mítico hilo todas sus aportaciones aunque alguna de ellas pueda no estar de acuerdo considero que me enriquecen culturalmente y como persona ya que hago propia la frase: odio tus ideas pero mataría para que puedas defenderlas. Al final no hay una sola verdad sinó como los alemanes saben hay varias palabras que definen esa palabra y es que la vida en su conjunto son matices y es absurdo creer que una ideología sola pueda ser la verdad ya que en todas hay una parte de verdad.
Recordando el comentario de la mafia, leí un libro de Roberto Sabiano perseguido por la Ngreta y ya advertía que el estado siempre es la mafia más fuerte por que es la que tiene más soldados. Si evidentemente manipulan el precio del oro y la plata, pero en el momento que caiga el estado, siempre podremos cambiar MP's por comida o lo que haga falta, y si, el estado caerá por una razón y es que una nación solo puede perdurar si es homogenea en un grado importante y las sociedades mestizadas y con diversos grupos étnicos acaban desintegeandose o están en proceso de implosión.


----------



## Pedernal (3 Ago 2016)

Sezosan dijo:


> Hola,
> Después de volver de vacaciones me ha costado toda la tarde ponerme al dia y leer todos los Post atrasados. Creo que soy de los mas jóvenes de por aquí y personalmente este Foro es una gran manera de aprender sobre las MPs que descubrí apenas hace un par de años.
> Si, es cierto que se habla de muchos temas, pero interesantes y, de alguna forma remota, creo que encajan en el titulo del Hilo.
> 
> ...






Hola,

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...s_de_Pago-_S1/Instrucciones/prev_blan_cap.pdf

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 23:11 ----------

El oro, es dinero, así que si supera los 10.000€ tienes que hacer declaración tanto al salir como al entrar.

Un saludo


----------



## timi (3 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...s_de_Pago-_S1/Instrucciones/prev_blan_cap.pdf
> 
> ...



y si superas los 10000 , cuanto te clavan ?


----------



## Pedernal (3 Ago 2016)

Hola. Como dice el enlace multa de 600€. Y luego si no puedes demostrar una procedencia legal, te puedes quedar sin el dinero/oro. Depende de cada caso y el humor de los funcionarios...
Un saludo


----------



## timi (3 Ago 2016)

pero me refiero si lo declaras y tienes todo en orden tienes que pagar algún recargo ?
por ejemplo , voy de viaje , me encapricho con algunas monedas de oro , las compro , con factura y las declaro , en aduanas tendré que pagar un extra ? o simplemente con factura de compra ya es suficiente ?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (3 Ago 2016)

Interesante esto del oro y las fronteras pero si hipoteticamente un individuo quisiera entrar oro de contrabando podría entrar unas cadenas de oro pintadas plateadas. O podría llevar unas de oro declarandolas y volver a entrar con unas falsas por si le preguntan donde las ha dejado. Todo son casos hipotéticos inventados y yo cumplo rigurosamente la ley.

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 23:33 ----------




timi dijo:


> pero me refiero si lo declaras y tienes todo en orden tienes que pagar algún recargo ?
> por ejemplo , voy de viaje , me encapricho con algunas monedas de oro , las compro , con factura y las declaro , en aduanas tendré que pagar un extra ? o simplemente con factura de compra ya es suficiente ?



Sería mejor comprar oro puro 999 de inversión que está exento de pagar IVA en España así que si no excedes los 10.000 no te cobrarían nada al traerlo entiendo. Eso si lo consigues más barato fuera.


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: En fin, parece que está claro que la línea que mantenemos en el hilo es del gusto de la mayoría y yo soy de los que piensan que para qué cambiar lo que funciona... Si un día no fuera así, pues habrá que "reinventarse" o finiquitar, pero de momento eso no parece cercano.

# Ladrillófilo: La verdad es que poco puede comentarse en relación al artículo sobre el Comex. Está tan BIEN elaborado que se comenta por SÍ solo... Y, además, hay que sacar las conclusiones que parecen evidentes: el Comex se irá a tomar por culo cuando TODO le acompañe y NO ANTES... Esa es mi opinión, por si te sirve...

# JohnGalt: Sobre tu comentario, te diré que aquí, en Occidente, NO existe npi de la aportación militar de Irán para frenar al EI, Daesh o como su pm los quiera definir. Mira, si en algo estoy puesto es en temas militares, y sé de la cantidad de Jefes y Oficiales de alto rango iraníes que han caido combatiendo en Siria e Irak. Por ejemplo, los Generales de Brigada Reza Khavari, Mohammad Ali Allah-Dadi, Hamid Taqavi... Te cito algunos de mayor rango y con eso ya os podéis dar cuenta de lo que comento y también del valor de estos militares que pelean al "límite"...

Por cierto, añadir que el Mayor General Qassem Soleimani, el Jefe de la Fuerza Qods del IRGC, ha intervenido personalmente en varias batallas clave en Irak, y ha aparecido por varios campos de batalla en Irak y Siria.

Bueno, ando muy justito de tiempo, así que no puedo entrar a comentar algunas de las aportaciones de hoy, por tanto dejaremos que el hilo siga con su recorrido diario...

Y dejo un artículo que merece la pena...

- Vozpópuli - El expediente X del Banco de España

Saludos.

Edito: # timi: ¿Para qué complicarse la vida? Si ponen el límite ahí pues NINGÚN PROBLEMA: se pasa la "frontera" las veces que haga falta y también se puede coger un velero para un viaje de "placer"... Es cuestión de darle al "tarro"... Y la "Seguridad" existe hasta cierto punto, sino no sería tan fácil realizar atentados y delinquir... ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (3 Ago 2016)

Buenas noches Pedernal,

Gracias por el enlace que has puesto de la Agencia Tributaria.

Yo que soy un enamorado de las palabras y su utilización me llama mucho la atención el "pretenda" de la frase, "Tiene obligación toda persona (española o extranjera) que pretenda salir o entrar en España con importe igual o superior a _(la cifra es irrelevante porque la deciden ellos en función de sus intereses) _

Ese "pretenda" ya implica el ejercicio de un poder. Incluso sin entrar a debatir sobre la legitimidad de la medida, se podía haber utilizado la frase, por ejemplo, "toda persona (española o extranjera) que salga de España o entre en España".

Sin embargo, se dice "toda persona que pretenda".

Vamos, hombre o mujer ¿cómo se atreve usted a pretender?


----------



## Pedernal (3 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> pero me refiero si lo declaras y tienes todo en orden tienes que pagar algún recargo ?
> por ejemplo , voy de viaje , me encapricho con algunas monedas de oro , las compro , con factura y las declaro , en aduanas tendré que pagar un extra ? o simplemente con factura de compra ya es suficiente ?



No sabría responderte con certeza, pero unas monedas, con recibo y declaradas no creo que te cobraran nada. No es lo mismo que si fueran joyas, que si te clavan un impuesto.


Un saludo

---------- Post added 03-ago-2016 at 23:57 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Buanas noches Pedernal,
> 
> Gracias por el enlace que has puesto de la Agencia Tributaria.
> 
> ...



Jejeje, sin ser un purista del lenguaje, la palabra "pretender" creo que es adecuada ya que hasta que no traspasas la aduana, aunque físicamente estés en suelo nacional, no has entrado o salido. Es más te pueden negar la entrada o salida, así que "pretendiste" salir pero no pudiste...

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Es normal que los estados permitan o no entrar en tu territorio, lo que no veo lógico es que no te permitan salir excepto que lo diga un juez.


----------



## Pedernal (4 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Es normal que los estados permitan o no entrar en tu territorio, lo que no veo lógico es que no te permitan salir excepto que lo diga un juez.



Hola, imagínate que robo un cuadro, pequeño, del museo del Prado y me lo llevo al aeropuerto para sacarlo de España. Me pilla la poli y luego yo les digo que como no son jueces yo me piro... Estamos hablando de sacar cantidades de dinero u objetos valiosos por las aduanas, y ahí es que te pueden hasta detener...

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

Estaba releyendo vuestros comentarios de ayer (ya estamos en el jueves) y en uno de HUMANO DE PLATA me he parado y quiero comentarle a éste que estudié bastante profundamente la Hiperinflación de la República de Weimar y sé de varias transacciones que se efectuaron utilizando como "contrapartida" a los MPs... Una de las más llamativas es la de un pueblo alemán que obtuvo con solo DOS monedas de Oro (desconozco el formato) todas las patatas que necesitaron para pasar el Invierno.

Ejemplos como el que apuntado a nivel histórico hay la "tira"...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Pedernal es evidente que la poli te puede detener en la frontera por sacar cosas de forma ilegal, pero yo digo si quieres salir legalmente del país y declarando lo que correspondiese evidentemente.
Caballeros lean la última carta de Jim Rickards que és muy interesante: a fines de los setenta. El oro pasó de 35 dólares por onza en agosto de 1971 a 800 dólares en enero de 1980.
Esa es una ganancia de 2.200% en menos de nueve años.
El camaleón ha cambiado de colores al dorado - OroInformación
Fernando mis previsiones son que para el periodo 2.021 al 2.026 el oro rondara en los 30.000 dolares la onza. Pero no me pregunten como lo se.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Vamos a esperar primero que llegue el 2020, luego ya hablaremos...ienso:

¿$30.000 la Onza? Como "equivalencia" podría darse en una hipotética Hiperinflación (ya te he dado un ejemplo) o en situaciones todavía más "EXTREMAS"... pero no pienses que si se llega ahí uno podría pasear tranquilamente por la calle. Y en el supuesto de que ésta existiera...:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Será debido a la concatenación de eventos muy negativos en la economía debido al BREXIT y que a finales de año empezaraá a mostrar sus efectos y cada vez desencadenará un derrumbe financiero a nivel mundial por la explosión de la deuda acumulada globalmente. El cisne negro tizón. A finales de ese periodo 2026-2030 tras el cataclismo económico se creará la primera divisa global dirigida por el BPI. Y a continuación drástica bajada desde los 30.000$


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: En fin, yo tengo en marcha un estudio de Prospectiva y NO me da ese escenario... antes petará TODO o se "reinventan" de la forma que sea, pero el 2026 me queda muy "lejano" ahora mismo. Vamos a ver qué nos deparan primero los dos próximos años, especialmente el 2018...

Saludos.


----------



## Sezosan (4 Ago 2016)

Hola,
El otro dia me puse con unos amigos la Película de "John Wick" de Keanu Reeves. Una película típica de acción, pero lo curioso, es que el Protagonista, (un asesino a sueldo),y otros personajes, guardan como emergencia y usan Monedas de Oro.

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/video/exclusive-clip-the-assassins-code-of-john-wick/3989814805001

Será que los fajos de Billetes ya no están de moda? O será que hasta los Asesinos mafiosos del cine ya se huelen que el dinero Fiat es Humo? jajaja


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

Hola, Sezosan: En el mundo del Crimen es más común de lo que te piensas el uso del Oro como "dinero"...

Respecto al Cine, hay muchas películas con notables "referencias" como la que comentas. Hay una en particular que me impactó bastante en su momento: se trata de una escena del film "Un horizonte muy lejano", de Nicole Kidman y Tom Cruise. Bien, en ella se ve correr por una calle a Kidman y se le caen unos cubiertos de Plata que llevaba dentro de la ropa y ya sabes el tipo de vestimenta que se usaba en el Viejo Oeste. Una clara "señal", reflejada por el Director, de lo que estaba considerado como de MUCHO VALOR en aquellos tiempos.

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (4 Ago 2016)

miaavg dijo:


> ¿ Y porque tienes que llevarlas encima para cruzar una "frontera inexistente" de Schengen?



En la Unión Europea hay "libertad de movimientos de capitales", entiéndase por capital todo bien corporal susceptible de ser objeto de comercio o medio de pago, y por ello hay una serie de límites ya fijados. Lo pongo entre comillas, porque España ha recibido múltiples toques de atención por parte de la Unión para que cumpla ésto, y nosotros la mar de chulos les respondemos que no se preocupen que simplemente tiene carácter estadístico :XX: 

Aunque ha sido modificado ( en cantidades), podéis echarle un vistazo en Google al Real Decreto 1649/1998, de 24 de julio, por el que se desarrolla el título II de la Ley Orgánica 12/1995, de 12 de diciembre, de Represión del Contrabando, relativo a las infracciones administrativas de contrabando.

Este tema lo manejo bien, porque lo quiero hacer mi forma de vida, supongo que a la generación del 90 lo único que nos queda es optar por ser camareros o funcionarios y obviamente prefiero lo segundo.
Una anécdota que me contó mi preparador, si tú tienes 100.000 euros en el banco y actúas conforme a lo establecido, teniendo que avisar a las autoridades oportunas cuando lo vas a sacar, y si se da el caso que la autoridad está corrompida y te dan el palo nada más salir? Yo no avisaría, simplemente porque querría conservar mi patrimonio. Eso sí, nada de esconderlo en dobles fondos, porque constituye un ilícito, ya que habrías actuado con dolo.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Solenius no se si eres español, pero en España esas cosas no pasan. Si fuese Mexico o un país tercermundista comprendería tus dudas pero no aquí.


----------



## Muttley (4 Ago 2016)

No participo mucho en este hilo, pero lo leo asiduamente.
Una pequeña reflexión:
¿Qué tienen en común mundos tan diferentes como Harry Potter, Conan, El señor de Los anillos, Juego de Tronos, Crónicas de Narnia...?
El ORO.

Es curioso como la fantasía humana es capaz de imaginar mundos de magia, elfos, dragones, extraterrestres de fisonomía imposible...pero es incapaz de concebir un mundo en el que desarrollar una historia en que no haya oro.
Y eso es porque el oro es inherente al ser humano al igual que el amor, la traición, la ambición, el honor, la bondad etc...que es precisamente lo que inspiran estas aventuras en mundos imaginarios.

Incluso en concepciones de mundos distópicos, con un gran hermano controlando todo intercambio comercial o riqueza (Juegos del Hambre por ejemplo) el oro conserva su valor.

Aparte de los 4000 años de historia como medio de pago, una muestra más de que donde esté el hombre. Habrá oro. Y éste será siempre valioso.
Al igual que siempre habrá religiones y Dioses.

Bonus track:
En la saga star trek: 
Latinio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
En la saga star wars
Gold - Wookieepedia - Wikia


----------



## Pedernal (4 Ago 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> En la Unión Europea hay "libertad de movimientos de capitales", entiéndase por capital todo bien corporal susceptible de ser objeto de comercio o medio de pago, y por ello hay una serie de límites ya fijados. Lo pongo entre comillas, porque España ha recibido múltiples toques de atención por parte de la Unión para que cumpla ésto, y nosotros la mar de chulos les respondemos que no se preocupen que simplemente tiene carácter estadístico :XX:
> 
> Aunque ha sido modificado ( en cantidades), podéis echarle un vistazo en Google al Real Decreto 1649/1998, de 24 de julio, por el que se desarrolla el título II de la Ley Orgánica 12/1995, de 12 de diciembre, de Represión del Contrabando, relativo a las infracciones administrativas de contrabando.
> 
> ...



Hacerte funcionario de carrera es una buena opción para encontrar estabilidad financiera. No te haces rico pero tampoco tendrás "sustos" más lejos de bajadas de sueldo o retiradas de pagas extra, trabajar durante años lejos de tu casa... No es tan bueno como la gente piensa pero es una buena opción. Suerte con tus exámenes.
Un saludo


----------



## Solenius (4 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Solenius no se si eres español, pero en España esas cosas no pasan. Si fuese Mexico o un país tercermundista comprendería tus dudas pero no aquí.



Español, de Murcia concretamente, no sé si estás apartado de los medios de información o en una realidad paralela en la que España es un ejemplo a seguir por sus medidas anticorrupción y por combatir esta lacra. Pero la mayor parte de las instituciones están corrompidas(en mayor o menor grado), y cuando lo digo es porque se de lo que hablo. Mi primo es inspector de Hacienda y hace menos de un año tuvo dos casos de agentes de aduanas que se dedicaban a pasar información a los maleantes a cambio de dinero y "veneno blanco".
------------------------------------

Cambiando de tema, mi adquisición del mes: 10 monedas de oro Maple Leaf de 1 gramo, las he escogido por la utilidad que podrían tener para pequeñas transacciones y 10 monedas de plata Superman 2016 1 oz, son un capricho la verdad, le he cogido gusto a la plata :XX::XX:
Y para septiembre tengo la mirada puesta en ésta.


----------



## JohnGalt (4 Ago 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Español, de Murcia concretamente, no sé si estás apartado de los medios de información o en una realidad paralela en la que España es un ejemplo a seguir por sus medidas anticorrupción y por combatir esta lacra. Pero la mayor parte de las instituciones están corrompidas(en mayor o menor grado), y cuando lo digo es porque se de lo que hablo. Mi primo es inspector de Hacienda y hace menos de un año tuvo dos casos de agentes de aduanas que se dedicaban a pasar información a los maleantes a cambio de dinero y "veneno blanco".
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Cambiando de tema, mi adquisición del mes: 10 monedas de oro Maple Leaf de 1 gramo, las he escogido por la utilidad que podrían tener para pequeñas transacciones y 10 monedas de plata Superman 2016 1 oz, son un capricho la verdad, le he cogido gusto a la plata :XX::XX:
> Y para septiembre tengo la mirada puesta en ésta.



Confirmo lo de la corrupcion... vivi en Murcia 3 anyos y tengo un piso alli (futuro posible retiro), and Avda JC... jejejeje... me fui justo cuando mi hija empezaba a decir "acho..."... ahora ya no se acuerda... 

Te has atrevido con las Maple de 1 g???? Yo lo estoy pensando, son una cucada, pero sore-spot me tira para atras... creo que voy a ir a por 1/10 oz que tiene disponible andorrano... Lo que nunca he comprado son napoleones, y ahora parece que andorrano tiene... Alguien me puede asesorar (mas que nada si es facil que te "la cuelen" con un napoleon)... Manyana viajo, asi que la proxima semana ire de "rebajas"... espero... 

Agradecere opinion de los expertos sobre los napoleones...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Disculpenme caballeros no pensaba que el sistema también estubiese corrompido en ese nivel. Me sigue sorprendiendo que haya tantos corruptos. Así va el país con tantos chorizos robando.
Lo de las maple de 1 gramo no las conozco, pensaba que al medirse en onzas se hacian 1/10 de onza. Desde cuando miden maples en gr?


----------



## amador (4 Ago 2016)

Llevo unos días de vacaciones y estoy siguiendo la serie de Discovery "Buscadores de Oro" (Yukon Gold).

Para los que no la habéis visto, trata de pequeñas explotaciones de oro en la zona del Yukon en Canadá. 

La obtención del oro es por lavado de grava de zonas aluviales. Usan maquinaria pesada y excavadoras pero como he dicho son empresas de pocos trabajadores.

Digo todo esto porque a pesar del trabajo duro y la inversión en maquinaria que hacen, apenas obtienen beneficios o son muy pequeños. Y eso teniendo en cuenta el precio bajo del combustible, etc.

Simplemente es una reflexión sobre el precio del oro. Sólo con que el combustible subiera un poco ya casi no sería rentable. 

Os recomiendo ver la serie si estáis de vacaciones y tenéis tiempo. 

A veces cuando pagas por una moneda de oro cierta cantidad, a priori parece mucho, pero con esta serie te das cuenta la cantidad de tierra que hay que mover para sacarlo. 

Saludos


----------



## Tichy (4 Ago 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Confirmo lo de la corrupcion... vivi en Murcia 3 anyos y tengo un piso alli (futuro posible retiro), and Avda JC... jejejeje... me fui justo cuando mi hija empezaba a decir "acho..."... ahora ya no se acuerda...
> 
> Te has atrevido con las Maple de 1 g???? Yo lo estoy pensando, son una cucada, pero sore-spot me tira para atras... creo que voy a ir a por 1/10 oz que tiene disponible andorrano... Lo que nunca he comprado son napoleones, y ahora parece que andorrano tiene... Alguien me puede asesorar (mas que nada si es facil que te "la cuelen" con un napoleon)... Manyana viajo, asi que la proxima semana ire de "rebajas"... espero...
> 
> Agradecere opinion de los expertos sobre los napoleones...



1. En el Andorrano o cualquier vendedor similar no te la van a colar con un napoleón.

2. En cualquier caso, lleva una báscula y una cápsula de 21,5mm. Si da el peso, cabe en la cápsula y es un vendedor de confianza, la moneda es buena. Si da bien el peso, pero no cabe en la cápsula por poco, es fácil que sea una imitación de joyería, también de oro, pero normalmente de menor ley.

3. Existen aplicaciones para apreciar el sonido, aunque de eso no te puedo hablar porque tengo oreja, pero no oído.

4. El Andorrano estaba vendiendo napoleones con un mínimo sobrespot (creo que 1-2%). En tiempos de subida es fácil encontrar estas monedas (soberanos, napoleones,...) con este mínimo margen. los 1/10 Oz en cambio no es fácil conseguirlos con menos del 8%. Además, y aquí ya entran los gustos, entre una moneda con historia y una chapa/cromo, por mucho que tenga facial, yo me quedo con la moneda de verdad.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Yo me trago todos los programas de buscadores de oro porqué se apenden muchas cosas y si viene el madmax pueden ser útiles los conocimientos.
El Brexit obliga al Banco de Inglaterra a bajar los tipos de interés por primera vez en siete años, hasta el 0,25% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Leunam (4 Ago 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Una anécdota que me contó mi preparador, si tú tienes 100.000 euros en el banco y actúas conforme a lo establecido, teniendo que avisar a las autoridades oportunas cuando lo vas a sacar, y si se da el caso que la autoridad está corrompida y te dan el palo nada más salir? Yo no avisaría, simplemente porque querría conservar mi patrimonio. Eso sí, nada de esconderlo en dobles fondos, porque constituye un ilícito, ya que habrías actuado con dolo.



Buenas. 
Me gustaría que desarrolle un poco más ese punto. 

¿Se refiere usted a que hay que avisar para sacar una cantidad como esa del banco o al sacarlo del país?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Solenius (4 Ago 2016)

Leunam dijo:


> Buenas.
> Me gustaría que desarrolle un poco más ese punto.
> 
> ¿Se refiere usted a que hay que avisar para sacar una cantidad como esa del banco o al sacarlo del país?
> ...



Buenas tardes Leunam, hace unos años usted debía notificar a Hacienda a partir de la cantidad de 50.000 euros, pero creo recordar que la variación de la cantidad a 100.000 euros se realizó en la etapa burbujil del país, quizás por la gran cantidad de notificaciones que recibía la administración.

*En definitiva, debe comunicar a Hacienda mediante un modelo S1 «declaración de movimientos de medios de pago» a partir de la cantidad de 100.000 euros. Es preferible evitar sanciones y no tiene un coste económico, ya que no te aplican tasas ni nada parecido, meramente tiene carácter estadístico (de momento)*.

De todas formas, si tiene pensado mover esa cantidad en efectivo algún día, le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos.

Suerte.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (4 Ago 2016)

Así reacciona la libra contra el euro y contra el dólar al recorte de tipos por parte del BoE - Bolsamanía.com
La libra sigue su caída pero no es nada comparado al acantilado al que llegará pronto.
Hoy EUR/GBP 0.848


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- Vozpópuli - La Teoría Monetaria Moderna: la alternativa a la ortodoxia (III)

- Analyst Warns of a Restaurant Downturn and Sees Harbinger of U.S. Recession - Bloomberg

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (4 Ago 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> "...
> 
> le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos."



le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

le recalcaría que ni el banco ni la administración son amigos

....

Ad Infinitum....


----------



## frisch (4 Ago 2016)

No es una opinión de barra de bar.
Tampoco descubre la piedra filosofal.
Tampoco tiene la fórmula mágica para salvaguardar, acrecentar el patrimonio o dar el pelotazo.
Y además, está publicado en El Heraldo de Colombia y habla de lo que pasa en nuestra casa.

Los platos rotos de la banca | El Heraldo


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

En fin, NO hay dinero para según qué cosas, pero para otras parece que "sobra"... Evidentemente, el artículo que enlazo va acorde con los "tiempos" que vivimos, pero desde luego lo que se comenta ahí NO es NADA "tranquilizador"...: ¡Joder! si al final van a "acertar" muchas de las películas de Ciencia Ficción que hemos visto...ienso:

- UN TERRORÍFICO HITO HISTÓRICO QUE HA PASADO DESAPERCIBIDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Saludos.


----------



## amador (4 Ago 2016)

Muy interesante el enlace Fernando. 

La IA es imparable. 

Este artículo no me sorprende. Si ya se pueden hacer coches que conducen solos con lo complicado que es el entorno, hacer aviones que "cacen" a otro avión teniendo datos de radar, GPS, visión artificial, etc, no es más complicado. 

También había oído hablar de proyectos de tanques y vehículos blindados autónomos.

... y submarinos sin tripulación que no necesiten salir nunca a la superficie seguro que también tienen proyectos en marcha ...

Sin embargo el tipo de guerra que se está librando en oriente medio es muy diferente.

Saludos


fernandojcg dijo:


> En fin, NO hay dinero para según qué cosas, pero para otras parece que "sobra"... Evidentemente, el artículo que enlazo va acorde con los "tiempos" que vivimos, pero desde luego lo que se comenta ahí NO es NADA "tranquilizador"...: ¡Joder! si al final van a "acertar" muchas de las películas de Ciencia Ficción que hemos visto...ienso:
> 
> - UN TERRORÍFICO HITO HISTÓRICO QUE HA PASADO DESAPERCIBIDO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (4 Ago 2016)

Hola, amador: Ya sabes aquello de que la Realidad supera a la Ficción... ¿No? Te lo digo porque en el conflicto que se está produciendo en Siria e Irak, pero sobre todo en el primer país, se están utilizando armas y sistemas muy perfeccionados y que son bastante desconocidos... Como sé que te gusta el tema de la Ciencia/Tecnología, te dejo esto sobre algunas de las armas rusas empleadas en el frente sirio...

- http://es.rbth.com/tecnologias/defe...-rusas-mas-letales-utilizadas-en-siria_567967

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Ago 2016)

La Inteligencia artificial es apasionante y a la vez deberíamos desarrollarla con extrema precaución y no darles armas nucleares que podrían exterminarnos. Es alucinante la revolución de la IA va traer al transporte por carretera en el que se crearan areas conducidas solo por una entidad artificial de control de tráfico.
Al entrar en esas áreas se conectará el piloto automatico dandole la orden. Los taxistas y transportistas humanos de toda clase de vehículos les veo un futuro máximo de 15-20 años. Todas las ciudades se estan dotando de sensores de todo típo que conectados a IA centrales actuarán sobre centenares de parámetros al instante de forma autónoma como un ente inteligente. Detras de todo esta la IA de GOOGLE que alcanza todos los ramos y no tardarán a sacar vehículos autónomos conectados a la IA central con vóz.
La bolsa en general ya esta dominada por algoritmos de IA y los aviones normales prácticamente van solos.
Los robots humanoides de Google conectados a su IA central actuarán con naturalidad y simpatía en nuestros hogares en un futuro muy próximo.
Todos los trabajos llegarán a desaparecer de forma obligatoria y pasarán a ser por placer antes de acabar este siglo, porque los robots inteligentes harán todo lo que necesita la humanidad. Tendremos pués que ir pensando en una renta universal.
El diario de Himmler relata la escalofriante vida cotidiana del líder de las SS


----------



## 8cilindros (5 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> Llevo unos días de vacaciones y estoy siguiendo la serie de Discovery "Buscadores de Oro" (Yukon Gold).
> 
> Para los que no la habéis visto, trata de pequeñas explotaciones de oro en la zona del Yukon en Canadá.
> 
> ...





HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Yo me trago todos los programas de buscadores de oro porqué se apenden muchas cosas y si viene el madmax pueden ser útiles los conocimientos.
> El Brexit obliga al Banco de Inglaterra a bajar los tipos de interés por primera vez en siete años, hasta el 0,25% - elEconomista.es



Yo tambiñen me trago todos los programas de Discovery de busqueda y minería de oro. Yukon Gold y sobre todo Gold Rush (La Fiebre del Oro). Muy bueno este último. Se aprende mucho.

---------- Post added 05-ago-2016 at 01:56 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Todos los trabajos llegarán a desaparecer de forma obligatoria y pasarán a ser por placer antes de acabar este siglo, porque los robots inteligentes harán todo lo que necesita la humanidad. Tendremos pués que ir pensando en una renta universal.[/url]



NO. No hará falta una renta básica universal.

No desaparecerán todos los trabajos. Simplemente pasaremos de trabajar 12-10-8 horas al día a trabajar 3-2-1 horas al día para mantener un nivel de vida igual o superior.

Y si llega un día en el que tengamos que trabajar cero horas para poder vivir teniendo acceso a lo básico...¡ESTUPENDO! Eso significará que gracias a la IA el trabajo se habrá hecho tan productivo que ya no será necesario que el humano tenga que trabajar.

Habrá llegado la abundancia tal y como predijo Marx y no habrá escasez. Con solo apretar un botón produciremos todo el alimento necesario y la sanidad será una cosa barata ya que será será un servicio de producción en masa gracias a la cirugía robótica y a las células madre. 

Podremos dedicar nuestros día a tareas "superiores".

Lean este artículo de Keynes (un demonio para mí por sus ideas económicas-políticas, pero con visión de largo plazo en cuanto a la cuestión de productividad):

Las posibilidades económicas de nuestros nietos.


----------



## paketazo (5 Ago 2016)

Veo que más o menos todos le andamos dando vueltas al tema de la sustitución de la mano de obra tradicional por tecnología.

Esto no es algo nuevo, ya en "La rebelión de las masas", Gasset tocaba profundamente esta paradoja, y no lo escribió precisamente ayer.

Si profundizamos un poco en lo que comentáis, pongamos por bueno el echo de que en este siglo, o quizá en el próximo, no sea preciso la mano de obra humana.

Parece algo plausible, viendo la velocidad a la que se desarrollan los acontecimientos...sin embargo, veo un problema, y supongo que algunos lo intuís.

En una sociedad dónde diez mil millones de habitantes no tengan nada que hacer a nivel laboral,pongo diez mil millones, pero podrían ser más o menos. ¿en que ocuparían su tiempo?

Hoy en día, las ciudades con gran desempleo a nivel mundial, tienen una "lacra asociada", que es el consumo de estupefacientes, con y sin receta, tabaco, alcohol, exceso de dietas grasas o azucaradas... drogas duras a parte.

Miremos atrás, y veamos dónde estábamos hace unas pocas décadas. 

Mucha carga laboral, poco tiempo ocioso, familias numerosas, trabajo fuera y dentro de casa...es todo lo contrario a lo que planteamos aquí.

El cuerpo y la mente del ser humano no están preparados para no hacer nada. 

Si no nos obligan, no madrugamos, no comemos correctamente, seguimos malos hábitos, no hacemos deporte...bueno, hablando claro...*somos vagos y viciosos por naturaleza*...de echo, la tecnología surge de la necesidad de ser más vagos y generar nuevos vicios en muchos casos.

Pensad en vosotros mismos, 24 horas al día libres, 7 días por semana, y 365 al año, durante toda una vida. ¿el Edén?...quizá sea el infierno.

Todavía varios millones de años después, arrastramos secuelas de haber pasado de caminar a 4 patas a hacerlo sobre dos (problemas de espalda, rodillas etc.)

Imaginad ahora una humanidad tirada en un sofá disfrutando de la realidad virtual que se le ofertará de manera gratuita...(tipo "desafío total")...al tiempo que nos inyectan en vena nuestra bebida y comida favorita...al tiempo que nos inyectan nuestra droga preferida...y el antídoto para no crear adición, o evitar la absorción de lo que sea perjudicial para el organismo...

¿Diluiríamos nuestra identidad para convertirnos en una especie de subproducto necesario para que funcione la economía/tecnología? (tipo Matrix)

¿Seríamos capaces de encontrar una alternativa a esa autodestrucción personal cimentada en la naturaleza vaga y viciosa del ser humano?

Veo un conflicto preocupante...¿lo resolverá la tecnología?...posiblemente sí lo haga, pero me preocupa que la solución sea prescindiendo de nosotros mismos.

Buenos días a todos, y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Ago 2016)

Eso de la IA esta muy bien para países avanzados y democráticos de verdad...aquí entre el poderoso Lobby Camionero/Transporte por carretera, lo atrasados que estamos respecto a Occidente (30 años)y la picaresca más paleterio/politiqueo castuzil, no lo veo hasta 2070 ó más...estaros tranquilos púes, nosotros no lo veremos.....:


----------



## 8cilindros (5 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso de la IA esta muy bien para países avanzados y democráticos de verdad...aquí entre el poderoso Lobby Camionero/Transporte por carretera, lo atrasados que estamos respecto a Occidente (30 años)y la picaresca más paleterio/politiqueo castuzil, no lo veo hasta 2070 ó más...estaros tranquilos púes, nosotros no lo veremos.....:



No podría estar más de acuerdo con usted.

Mire el lobby de los taxistas en cuanto ha aparecido Blablacar o Uber.

O el lobby de los mineros de Hunosa en Asturias. Los contribuyentes tienen que ser esclavizados para mantener su producción de carbón de mala calidad en comparación con otro tipo de carbón como por ejemplo el que se produce en Polonia.


----------



## JohnGalt (5 Ago 2016)

Uhmmm en el aeropuerto de Dubai estoy viendo frente a mi nugggets Aus, Soverigns, Libery, Apache...

Bien surtiditos, pero... un soberano, al cambio ahora mismo, 337 euros... Como que no... :-(


----------



## Solenius (5 Ago 2016)

Buenos días, he comenzado a leer el hilo "Evolución del oro II" y la verdad es que está bastante interesante, sobretodo por los golpes de realidad que se han tenido que llevar algunos... Como los que decían que los mtps tenían los días contados, porque las nuevas generaciones no les hacían caso a éstos, que lo consideraban algo anticuado. A éstos les digo que si no les hacen caso no es porque estén anticuados u obsoletos, sino porque no pueden pagarlos, ya que al menos en mi entorno de amigos cuando "recolectamos billetes" para los cumpleaños y es para alguna mujer, siempre (siempre, por si no quedó claro) regalamos unos pendientes de oro, algunas pulseras de plata y por el estilo.

Fernando, también he visto tus respuestas como "Ud no tiene ni idea", muy acertadas con esos necios :XX: y con artículos bastante interesantes.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Ago 2016)

Paketazo es verdad lo que dices, mi padre siempre ha dicho: el ocio es la madre de todos los vicios.
************************
Hombre duditativo mira los moviles de hoy dia son de ciencia ficción y se extendieron rapidísimo, las camaras digitales también substetuyeron a las de carrete a toda velocidad, y míl cosas más que hoy son cotidianas así que todos los vehiculos autónomos y los androides y la impresión 3D se extenderán muy pronto sin darnos ni cuenta produciendo enormes cambios en la sociedad


----------



## amador (5 Ago 2016)

Bajonazo del oro esta tarde (más de 20$) por los buenos resultados del empleo en USA.

Idem la plata.

Gold Falls to 1-Wk Low as US Labor Market Surprises | Myinforms


----------



## frisch (5 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> Bajonazo del oro esta tarde (más de 20$) por los buenos resultados del empleo en USA.
> 
> Idem la plata.



Es la prueba del algodón de que los mpés son valores refugio (vamos como quien, además, almacena legumbres por si acaso).

Ahora bien ¿qué capacidad tienen los Estados, las Agencias nosécuantos y demás parafernalia de manipular los datos estadísticos?

En mi opinión toda (creo que está ampliamente demostrado).

¿Cuál podría ser el dato real que desmonte las manipulaciones de las estadísticas?

La realidad, la de verdad, la de los tickets para comida en el país sin nombre, la del número de parados de larga duración en cualquier país europeo, la del número de actos de violencia en Río de Janeiro, etc., etc.

Sin embargo, estos últimos datos (los de la realidad real) son pésimos no sólo desde 2008 sino desde 1980 y, sin embargo (por segunda vez), aquí no pasa nada.

La realidad real se deteriora día a día, cada vez se vive peor, cuando en teoría debería de ser lo contrario (me refiero, por ejemplo, a no tener que esperar cinco años para pasar por el bloque operatorio de un hospital) y, sin embargo, la fiesta en el Titanic sigue a tope.

Las personas que están desahuciadas socialmente, las que, ya no es que vivan al margen, sino que no hacen parte, vamos como los dahlit en la India (están ahí pero no son de ahí, ni de acá, ni de ná), estos no van a organizar ninguna revuelta y si se les ocurre (suponiendo que tuvieran los medios), se los meriendan en un plispás.

La pregunta que me hago es: ¿cuánto tiempo puede durar la fiesta en el Titanic?

Una de las respuestas que me doy a mi mismo es "mientras haya ganas de fiesta".

Si es así, lo veo fatal.

_Edito_ Y visto el éxito de lo del Pokemon Go creo que hay muchas ganas de fiesta (¿fiesta?).


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (5 Ago 2016)

La clase media o mejor dicho su creciente desaparición por las políticas de precarizar el trabajo es lo que crea extremos indeseables, es curioso que la ideologia fascista o falangista de Ramiro ledesma o el mismo sistema de protección franquista sería visto hoy por las élites como de extrema izquierda y es que el liberalismo salvaje no tiene patrias y se parecian mucho más entre si las ideas politicas contrarias de la guerra civil que con la actual sistema de salvese el más rico.


----------



## 8cilindros (5 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> se parecian mucho más entre si las ideas politicas contrarias en la guerra civil.



Desde luego, eso no se lo voy a discutir...


----------



## Refinanciado (5 Ago 2016)

Buenas noches,

Demasiado "rifirrafe" con los MP's, de tanto tensar la cuerda esta se puede romper y mandar todo a ya sabéis donde. Sinceramente ese escenario no me gustaría, prefiero mil veces que se siga manteniendo a raya el precio de los MP's para seguir comprando y "dejarlo a los nietos" que esto pete de verdad.

Eso quiere decir que seguimos igual (es decir, patada hacia delante), pero esta situación no es tan mala respecto a la que nos tocaría vivir si esto se va a la mierda.

Seamos realistas, si llega la onza a 30.000 USD es que la moneda mundial ya no vale nada (y junto con ella el fiat casi en su totalidad) porque seguiremos comprando los mismos bienes con los MP's (no lo olvidéis "Valor Refugio"), pero mucha más gente sufrirá y/o se la verá peor que ahora.

No os preocupéis por la IA, con los recursos necesarios para su implantación total y su posterior mantenimiento la hace inviable. Más bien lo veo como una herramienta (muy potente) para el control y posiblemente pueda sustituir (o complementar) las terribles armas nucleares que hay actualmente, es decir, para meter miedo.

¿Sustituir los puestos de trabajo? Sinceramente desde hace mucho tiempo ya existe la capacidad técnica para hacerlo. ¿Por qué no sucede? Por muchas razones, pero básicamente es "porque NO interesa", además veo una razón a nivel borreguil muy poderosa, la cual se basa en la misma naturaleza humana.

Veamos, para llevar a cabo la erradicación del trabajo por parte del ser humano, es necesario una cualificación muy alta del personal que se encargará de la creación y mantenimiento de dicha producción "automática", ¿de donde saldrá esa gente? ¿quién la educará?

Es decir, si me prometen una RBU digamos de 1.000 unidades, mientras que si me hago técnico recibiré ¿1000? no olvidéis eso de la democracia "todos por igual", pues entonces va a trabajar rita la cantaora señores (yo el primero, si me prometen paga, vivienda y suministros gratis -bueno, el valor lo hacen las máquinas-, un dinero limpio al mes y tooodo el tiempo libre del mundo para gastarlo, pues esa rita tendrá mucho curro). Lo mismo para las personas que se encargarían de preparar a los técnicos.

Con esa dinámica se tendría que ofrecer "algo más" a los que fueran parte del mantenimiento de la producción, digamos, los 1.000 + 2.000 (recordad el paro, si tienes el máximo -es decir, 1.000 y algo-, por 1.500 no vas a dejar el paro), ahora tenemos que pagar a la mayoría de la población 1.000 los cuales dispondrán de todo su tiempo y a una minoría 3.000, los cuales dispondrán de mucho menos tiempo, así que éstos -para resarcirse un poco- buscarán bienes "más exclusivos", que les den ese estatus que les quita el tiempo perdido.

Pero no sólo eso, entre los que les toque pringar, habrá jerarquías, algunos pensarán -y quizás con justa razón- que su trabajo no vale esos 2.000 extras, sino 4.000, y otros más y otros más. ¿Cómo se va a arreglar esto?, recordemos que ninguno necesita trabajar para vivir, siempre puede volver al montón y cobrar los 1.000, esdecir, NO hay ninguna obligación ni mucho menos ninguna motivación.

Así que se puede crear una élite que viva mejor con 3.000 trabajando (y más) que con el resto que se las tiene que apañar con 1.000 sin trabajar. Eso provocaria distintas clases sociales y niveles de servicios según tus ingresos.

Ahora, si me dices que no es justo y que todos tendrían que cobrar lo mismo, pues volvemos al principio a que la tal rita haga todo.

Por otro lado, los que reciben 1.000 -al tener todo el tiempo del mundo- se aburrirán y buscarán cosas que les haga sentirse únicos, se apuntarán a las modas rápidamente creando una sobre oferta en determinados productos o servicios (por ejemplo, todos quieren cazar pokemons a la vez) saturando el mercado y creando inflaciones localizadas habitualmente, ¿cual es la manera de tener la primicia en un producto? pues ofreciendo más unidades por él, total, como lo recibo gratis no me importaría dar esos 1.000 por un programa de pokemons (valorado inicialmente el 50) siempre y cuando lo tenga antes que el vecino.

Si sumamos esos factores junto con muchas más combinaciones que me dejo, tendremos prácticamente lo que tenemos ahora, y seguramente peor.

¿Cómo podría realmente jodernos la IA como humanidad? Pues sencillamente si ésta consigue ser autónoma e independiente del ser humano, seguramente creería que sobramos (realmente sobramos, no beneficiamos en nada a este planeta) y nos extinguirían rápidamente (quizás dejase algunos ejemplares muy controladas en zoológicos por aquello de preservar todas las especies del planeta).

Ese escenario no lo veo, primeramente tendrían que suceder muchas cosas antes de eso y terminaríamos con la IA o volveríamos a la época de las cavernas entre otras cosas.

¿Cómo creo que sucederá? Como está sucediendo ahora, diferentes clases sociales, las más altas (minoría) utilizarán la IA para protegerse de las más bajas (mayoría), a tal punto de que las clases aún más bajas ya no sean útiles y sea necesaria su erradicación.

Así que si piensas que recibirás una RBU por la cara para vivir DPM sin dar nada a cambio si no eres parte de la élite, puedes seguir soñando, que lo más seguro es que si no eres útil, serás eliminado.

Elysium es el camino


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Ago 2016)

La RBU solo tendría 2 objetivos, que la población no se muriese de hambre y que no se sublevara contra la élite. Las revoluciones se han dado con regularidad acabando con toda clase de gobiernos, hasta que descubrieron que les es más rentable para perpetuarse en el poder tener al pueblo con sus necesidades básicas cubiertas.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Ago 2016)

Pero esa medida inevitablemente lleva a una inflación desbocada, piensa que se tienen que crear bienes en valor a todo lo que das con la RBU más todos los gastos que conlleva crearlos.

También te puedes plantear que puede ofrecer a los del poder el que recibe la RBU, intentando pensar como ellos, me viene a la mente que yo puedo darle 1 a alguien siempre y cuando reciba 2, pero si siempre le tengo que dar 1 sin recibir nada a cambio (siendo YO el que corta el bacalao), pues ese individuo no me hace falta.

Otra opción, es saber que motiva a las élites el tener a una ingente cantidad de personas consumiendo recursos (cada vez más escasos) así "de gratis", no lo veo yo.

Una cosa es utilizar a un cierto número de personas (siempre inferior a los que producen) dándoles prebendas a cambio de poner la balanza a su favor -por medio de esa cosa que llaman democracia- para manipular a los que tiran del carro, pero de eso a barra libre de paguitas no puede ser verdad porque no es rentable ni mucho menos viable.

Además, con IA y su control total sobre la población ¿para que hace falta la democracia?


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, hoy hemos tenido una lógica corrección en los MPs, ya sea por el buen dato del empleo dado en los EE.UU. como por la altura alcanzada por los índices bursátiles de aquel país. El cierre en el Oro ha estado en los $1341,95 y en la Plata en los $19,742... Entiendo que la tendencia sigue siendo alcista mientras no se pongan en peligro niveles que están bastante alejados de estos precios. Y estas correcciones son interesantes para aquellos que deseen incorporar MPs FÍSICOS a sus "carteras" y parece que hasta el amigo JohnGalt va a tener Suerte... Sin embargo, vamos a ver si los minoristas trasladan las caídas a sus precios, porque sino para qué comprarles... al menos, los que ya vamos bien "servidos".

Respecto a lo que comentáis sobre la Inteligencia Artificial pues deberán ir con ¡Ojo! en ese tema... No vaya a resultar que a la misma le sea "prescindible" el Ser Humano... Bueno, fuera de unos "cuantos" para "mantenimiento", ya me entendéis... NO, es una auténtica gilipollez pensar que uno estará de puta madre sin pegar un palo al agua y máxime si ello está "generalizado" en la masa... Eso SIEMPRE ha sido de exclusividad de una exigua minoría.

Y vamos con las informaciones que os dejo... Y muy interesante y RELEVANTE la primera de ellas: sabiendo esto -que no debe ser sólo el BNS...-, ¿a alguien le "extraña" lo que está pasando en las Bolsas americanas? Y ya no digo nada sobre los Bonos...

- "Mystery" Buyer Revealed: Swiss National Bank's US Stock Holdings Rose 50% In First Half, To Record $62BN | Zero Hedge

- Los datos de creación de empleo en EE.UU. del mes de julio vuelven a superan las expectativas - OroyFinanzas.com

Saludos.


----------



## Refinanciado (6 Ago 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Es un placer leer entradas tan cabales como la suya, un regalo en estos dias.
> Saludos
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-jul-2016 at 05:18 ----------
> ...



@ *JohnGalt* No había visto su respuesta, solo darle las gracias, eso motiva para intentar seguir haciendo lo mejor posible, normalmente se suele decir que estas cosas están de más, pero la verdad es que -en mi caso- el saber que hay otras personas que valoran lo que se escribe (con la mejor intención) y encima lo dicen, deja una satisfacción muy grata.

Saludos

Perdonad por el off topic del off topic, jeje


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

¿Cómo averiguar si alguien entra en tu cuenta de Facebook?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo un artículo "orero"... 

- Does Gold Continue Its Bull Market Towards $1500 or Crash? - ETF Forecasts, Swing Trades & Long Term Investing Signals

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (6 Ago 2016)

Uno ya no sabe qué pensar.

Milosevic exonerated, as the NATO war machine moves on


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Ago 2016)

El Tribunal Internacional de La Haya reconoce tardíamente la inocencia de Milosevic | Tercera Información
El sucio Javier Solana debería responder de sus crímenes por bombardear yugoslavia.


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Para NADA estoy de acuerdo con el titular del artículo que enlazo, pero SÍ en lo que subyace en su fondo... Y una vez más se confunde al Liberalismo con el Neoliberalismo... y eso que es conocida mi posición contraria al Liberalismo como "doctrina" económica, pero no quita para que me gusten determinados "tendencias"... Y la pregunta que me hago, ¿por qué en un medio como éste? A no ser que el autor esté también "contaminado" en cuanto a la utilización de aquello que parece desconocer... 

Eso SÍ, el trasfondo es interesante e invita a la "reflexión"...

- Islamistas y liberales están acabando con Europa | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Y respecto a lo de Milosevich... La Historia suelen escribirla los "vencedores" y es el tiempo el que pone las cosas en su sitio... Eso y que luego tengamos ganas de "rebuscar"... y las "huellas" SIEMPRE quedan AHÍ (en la Historia).

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Ago 2016)

Fernando buen articulo el del link y totalmente de acuerdo. Yo creo que aún hay muchos que con el islam aún no quieren ver la realidad y cuando esa masa crítica despierte puede que ya sea tarde ya que con el enorme aumento de islamistas en casi todas las ciudades europeas suponen la mayoría de nacimientos y en pocos años estaremos a merced de ese sistema tiránico llamado islam. Estamos viendo la cantidad de actos terroristas que traen los islamistas y según aumente su población llegará la guerra total. Esperemos que la gente mas de izquierdas entienda que por serlo no se librarán de la barbarie ya que el islam preconiza la muerte dolorosa a los ateos.


----------



## frisch (6 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Fernando buen articulo el del link y totalmente de acuerdo. Yo creo que aún hay muchos que con el islam aún no quieren ver la realidad y cuando esa masa crítica despierte puede que ya sea tarde ya que con el enorme aumento de islamistas en casi todas las ciudades europeas suponen la mayoría de nacimientos y en pocos años estaremos a merced de ese sistema tiránico llamado islam. Estamos viendo la cantidad de actos terroristas que traen los islamistas y según aumente su población llegará la guerra total. Esperemos que la gente mas de izquierdas entienda que por serlo no se librarán de la barbarie ya que el islam preconiza la muerte dolorosa a los ateos.



Bueno, ya entramos en los temas que, acertadamente, Ladrillófilo considera fueras de tema pero bueno, ello no quiere decir que no sean temas importantes y puesto que en este hilo se puede hablar de ellos pues lo hago.

A veces me da la impresión que esto del Islam se ha descubierto hace tres lluvias.

Hay muchos que desconocen que hubo un tiempo en el que en lo que hora llamamos España convivieron los que profesaban el Islam, el Cristianismo y el Judaismo. Eran los tiempos de Ibn Al Arabi, de Averroes y de muchos más. Es cierto que en aquellos tiempos "España" estaba conquistada pero bueno, también lo estuvo por el Imperio Romano, por la Coca Cola, por la CIA y ahora por el Pokemon que viene a ser lo mismo y nadie se desgarra las vestiduras.

Si algo se puede conquistar, se conquista. Hace parte del ADN del ser humano.

Hubo tiempos en el que en el norte de África convivían comunidades judías (la diáspora) con las islámicas autóctonas e incluso con las cristianas (San Agustín nació en Argelia y nadie le impidió ser Agustín).

Lo mismo podría decir en una época de la India y de gran parte del Oriente Lejano.

Es decir que esto que llaman islamismo (por diferenciarlo de los que profesan el Islam) es un invento ¿un invento? Sí un invento ¿y quién lo ha inventado? ¿y para qué?

Tanto estrujarse las meninges con los resultados y ¿tan poco esfuerzo en estrujarse las meninges con las causas?


----------



## libertari (6 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Bueno, ya entramos en los temas que, acertadamente, Ladrillófilo considera fueras de tema pero bueno, ello no quiere decir que no sean temas importantes y puesto que en este hilo se puede hablar de ellos pues lo hago.
> 
> A veces me da la impresión que esto del Islam se ha descubierto hace tres lluvias.
> 
> ...



Cuando San Agustin nació no existia el Islam ya que no llego hasta el año 622.
Agustín de Hipona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## frisch (6 Ago 2016)

libertari dijo:


> Cuando San Agustin nació no existia el Islam ya que no llego hasta el año 622.
> Agustín de Hipona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Así es. Eppur si muove.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (6 Ago 2016)

La cohabitación de musulmanes y cristianos bajo el yugo del islam no fué convivencia si estudias la historia veras como eran exclavizados los cristianos que renegaban del islam, cuando no eran asesinados; las mujeres violadas y sometidas y los niños raptados y educados en el islam.
Con los judíos si hubo más convivencia y aunque acabaron expulsados por los reyes católicos por causas largas de explicar siempre convivieron pacíficamente.


----------



## JohnGalt (6 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> La cohabitación de musulmanes y cristianos bajo el yugo del islam no fué convivencia si estudias la historia ...



Gracias por tu opinión, que no verdad. Como siempre digo, verdades hay tantas como habitantes hay en el mundo.

Decir que no había convivencia, ¿sería para ti una blasfemia historiográfica?

Bebamos de todas las fuentes y que cada uno siga con su verdad, pero por favor, que nadie asuma que es la verdad absoluta y trate de predicar esa "verdad" a otras personas que, por diferentes motivos, se lo pueden creer. Este hilo es el ejemplo de la filosofía a seguir: aportar fuentes y que cada uno decida.

Esta es una fuente alternativa en relación a que no había convivencia, lo cual eso no significa que hubiera sido fácil o incluso interesada, si es que la hubo, claro 

http://www.ugr.es/~eirene/publicaciones/item12/eirene12cap6.pdf


----------



## Pedernal (6 Ago 2016)

Hola, pues ya puestos a contar historias sobre las épocas pasadas de convivencia entre el Islam y el cristianismo, hay una teoría que sostienen algunos investigadores de la historia de España que dice que la invasión de la península Ibérica del 711 para derrotar a los reyes visigodos, no fue realizada por los "moros", sino por los habitantes del norte de África, que en ese momento aún eran cristianos godos, pero no Católicos sino Arrianos... Una religión cristiana pero distinta a la mayoritaria en Europa y que fue fácilmente asimilada más tarde por el Islam por sus semejanzas con este. De hecho dicen que hay unos diarios de un comerciante italiano que viajo a la península sobre el año 800 y no menciono ni una vez que hubiera mezquitas.

Así que teorías hay para que cada uno escoja la suya.
Un saludo


----------



## plastic_age (6 Ago 2016)

Hola foreros:
Ya sé que este tema no tendría que ver con el oro, al menos directamente, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre la ola de atentados terroristas en Europa, la pregunta sería :¿Qué es lo que quieren?. 
Desde luego, si quieren una tercera guerra mundial, sus actos sí tendrán una repercusión en el precio del oro.
Dos policías heridos a machetazos en una ciudad belga


----------



## fernandojcg (6 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Cuando tratamos sobre Historia, hay que intentar adecuarnos a aquellos "tiempos" y donde la "vara de medir" era distinta a la de nuestros días. Y el estudio del Islam en España es muy fascinante... Por otro lado, si hablamos de "pasarse" (crímenes, violaciones, raptos, etc.), lo hacían por igual unos y otros. Un mero ejemplo histórico: en la campaña de Almanzor contra Santiago de Compostela, ¿sabías que fue apoyado por nobles cristianos con sus correspondientes huestes? Y esa fue una constante llevada a cabo por ambas partes. ¿Te recuerdo también las campañas llevadas a cabo por el Cid a sueldo de los musulmanes?

Mira, HUMANO DE PLATA, lo interesante del conocimiento de la Historia es que sirve para desmontar muchos "mitos"... Hay un hecho DEMOSTRABLE y es que la Sociedad en esa época estaba muy fragmentada por raza en cuanto a su población: hispanos, sirios, bereberes, eslavos (formaban buena parte del Ejército árabe de la época), hebreos... Y en cuanto a Religión: musulmanes, cristianos, judíos... Además, te voy a dejar un signo de la "tolerancia" que existía: muladíes (cristianos convertidos al Islam), mozárabes (cristianos en zonas musulmanas), mudéjares (musulmanes en zonas cristianas)... ¿Sigues "viéndolo" igual?

Eso no quita para que abundarán las rebeliones por discriminación racial, religiosa o familiar (por ejemplo, en el clan de los Omeyas)... Vamos que, en el fondo, tampoco han cambiado tanto las cosas en el mundo... ¿No?

# libertari: Efectivamente, en la época de San Agustín, NO existían los islamistas, pero SÍ los autóctonos, y desde hacia miles de años, que no eran otros que los... ¡bereberes! Por cierto, eran tiempos en que la actual Argelia pertenecía al Imperio Romano e incluso el padre de San Agustín fue un funcionario pagano al servicio del mismo, vamos si no recuerdo mal.

# JohnGalt: Gracias por el aporte y que me leeré cuando tenga más tiempo... seguro que algo más podré añadir a mi acervo cultural. De todas formas, piensa que las zonas fronterizas en conflicto siempre han sido muy "particulares" y, quizás, ha habido más entendimiento que desde zonas más "nacionalistas". Eso SÍ, teniendo en cuenta que eso se producía fuera de cuando se iniciaban las campañas bélicas promovidas por ambas partes...

# Pedernal: Hay constancia histórica de que anteriormente a la "invasión" árabe de Tarik, los bereberes ya habían realizado algunas campañas militares para apoyar a los de su raza en el Sur de la Península. Es más, un amigo mío (historiador francés) me lo comentó en cierta ocasión e incluso me dio los nombres de las tribus bereberes de origen mayoritariamente judío que participaron...

Yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con esa teoría que nos comentas, pero está claro que el cuerpo expedicionario árabe (en su mayor parte bereber) era muy reducido para tomar por las "bravas" la Península. Ahí pasó "algo" más y, seguramente, ayudó mucho el desmembramiento de la Sociedad goda de la época e imagino que ésto último fue lo que les facilitó la tarea a los árabes.

# plastic_age: ¿Conoces el "Efecto Dominó"? Pues, estos episodios de violencia radical "islámica" son eso y nada más. Claro que cuanto más "cancha" se le dé, pues más probable es que se conviertan en algo cotidiano... NO, no tiene porqué incidir directamente en la evolución del precio del Oro y SÍ lo podría hacer si hay una "conjunción" no planetaria de todo lo adverso al mismo tiempo... Bueno, no sé si me habrás entendido, pero quédate con el NO.

Y ya podemos analizar el dato del empleo americano dado ayer y "festejado" por las Bolsas mundiales... Una vez más se demuestra la adulteración en la elaboración de la estadística empleada... y la mayoría mirando para Lugo con la "popa" al descubierto. ¡Ay! "animalitos"...

- A Realistic Look at July

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Gracias por tu opinión, que no verdad. Como siempre digo, verdades hay tantas como habitantes hay en el mundo.
> 
> Decir que no había convivencia, ¿sería para ti una blasfemia historiográfica?
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Almanzor se caracterizó por tener un "estilo" muy particular... Ahora bien, ejemplos como lo sucedido en Barcelona los tienes a la inversa, es decir efectuados por cristianos contra ciudades árabes. Y ya no te digo los episodios de auténtica barbarie realizados por los Cruzados en Tierra Santa... Allí es indiscutible que eran más CIVILIZADOS los árabes.

Y dejo un enlace sobre este tema muy interesante... Por cierto, al final, hay un magnífico documental, pero está en Inglés...

- La España cristiana de las tres culturas | Historia de España

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2016)

Fernando te recuerdo que las cruzadas empezaron para proteger a los cristianos que peregrinaban a la tierra santa de jerusalem y que por el camino fueron muertos por miles por las huestes musulmanas. Tan salvajes eran contra los cristianos que se decidió empuñar la espada junto a la cruz. Los templarios por ejemplo eran monjes que decidieron defenderse con la espada y a día de hoy aún se les recuerda y sus fortalezas aún estan en pie por las Españas.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Hombre, si en algo estoy "puesto" es en Historia... NO, no es como dices... En realidad, las Cruzadas tenían motivos políticos y económicos dentro del mundo feudal de la Edad Media europea y... bizantina. Y como un fin práctico o "vendible" (hubo un mix de ello), la defensa de los cristianos en Tierra Santa contra los musulmanes.

Je,je,je... SIEMPRE me ha fascinado la Orden del Temple y podría contarte muchas cosas acerca de ella, ya que he realizado mucha investigación de campo al respecto. Bueno, tampoco es estrictamente como afirmas en relación a las fortalezas templarias en España, por ejemplo cerca de donde ambos vivimos tenemos dos que son de origen árabe: Monzón y Miravet... ¿No?

Por cierto, HUMANO DE PLATA, yo no soy un defensor del Islam, más bien me posiciono en contra, pero también lo hago en relación a la mayor parte de las religiones y te incluyo al Cristianismo y al Judaísmo. A mí me resultan más interesantes las Orientales y más bien las que NO son consideradas estrictamente "Religiones", sino formas de entender la vida o filosóficas... como, por ejemplo, el Taoísmo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Ago 2016)

Nuevo capítulo de profecías no cumplidas. Esto de ser gurú económico es el trabajo más fácil del mundo. Si yo hiciese lo mismo en el mio no llegaba ni al final de la jornada. Y encima, cuanto menos aciertas, más prestigio. Nada más hay que ver a todos los altos capos de los organismos económicos mundiales y ministros de economía. Son los mismos que nos metieron en la crisis, aplicando las mismas recetas para sacarnos de ella. Por eso la debacle que se avecina va a ser de órdago.

Prepare for gold prices to plunge...as low as $350 - Jul. 30, 2015


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Ago 2016)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Nuevo capítulo de profecías no cumplidas. Esto de ser gurú económico es el trabajo más fácil del mundo. Si yo hiciese lo mismo en el mio no llegaba ni al final de la jornada. Y encima, cuanto menos aciertas, más prestigio. Nada más hay que ver a todos los altos capos de los organismos económicos mundiales y ministros de economía. Son los mismos que nos metieron en la crisis, aplicando las mismas recetas para sacarnos de ella. Por eso la debacle que se avecina va a ser de órdago.
> 
> Prepare for gold prices to plunge...as low as $350 - Jul. 30, 2015



:XX::XX::XX:

Madre Mia, el Sr. Claude Erb. ¿Por qué concluirá eso? ... ienso: a ve, a ver... Ahhhh que casualidad... Es más un deseo de proteger su rePUTACión que otra cosa (y su sueldo, por eso lo de PUTA)...

The Golden Constant by Claude B. Erb, Campbell R. Harvey :: SSRN

Que me explique este señor si el oro comprado en el 2005 ha mantenido la inflación :XX::XX::XX:

Mercenarios disfrazados de econo(i)logistas


----------



## Pedernal (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, os dejo un interesante artículo sobre como timaron en Chile a los trabajadores mediante la elección entre pensiones privadas o públicas. El siguiente paso me imagino que será en vez de dar la oportunidad de elegir, obligar...

Las pensiones privadas, un fracaso anunciado - Economía - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna

Un saludo


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, os dejo un interesante artículo sobre como timaron en Chile a los trabajadores mediante la elección entre pensiones privadas o públicas. El siguiente paso me imagino que será en vez de dar la oportunidad de elegir, obligar...
> 
> Las pensiones privadas, un fracaso anunciado - Economía - Diario digital Nueva Tribuna
> 
> Un saludo



Pensiones dignas no las veremos. Quién sabe si al igual que hay políticas de control de natalidad no vemos también controles de mortalidad, léase muerte obligada a los x años... Tampoco creo que lo veamos nosotros, pero...


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Muy bueno el artículo aportado y cuya lectura recomiendo, sobre todo para aquellos a los que se les está metiendo en el "coco" el germen de que no van a cobrar pensiones estatales... Y podría llegar a ser así si persisten en adoptar la aptitud del camarero de la viñeta del artículo, es decir si no les importa que les dilaten la "popa"...

# JohnGalt: Yo cuando leo tonterías como éstas de Erb, pues apenas las leo, ya que el mismo "titular" te tira atrás... Y NO, por esos $350... Ya que yo voy mucho más allá: ¿Qué mundo se estaría viviendo si se dieran esos precios? Y también a la inversa, cuando leo pronósticos estratosféricos en el precio del Oro... En ambos casos, el mundo sería un lugar muy difícil donde vivir y sólo se requiere un conocimiento de cómo funciona la Economía REAL y NO la basada en "humo"...:

Volviendo al artículo de Erb, recuerdo que hace poco tiempo, más o menos unos dos años, leí un informe de Goldman Sachs en la que éstos indicaban que existía desde 1970 (año al que se remontaban) una correlación de algo más del 70% entre el IPC de EE.UU. y el precio en Dólares del Oro. Y eso sin tener en cuenta el que para mí es más válido y difícil de cuantificar: el IPC subyacente...ienso:

Además, a $350 cómo y quién iba a extraer Oro... A pesar de que ahora las cuentas parecen más "neutras" en las "oreras", la realidad es que si vemos los balances de casi todas ellas el precio "idóneo" está muy, pero muy lejos del actual... ¿Por qué? Esas compañías tienen una deuda descomunal (el pan nuestro de cada día...) y conseguir el "punto de equilibrio" está -repito- muy lejano, por no decir imposible, a no ser que se dé uno de esos mundos "extremos"...

Realmente, no sé cómo la gente presta atención a "pollos" de este tipo y, por eso mismo, siempre digo que la gente debe informarse bien y luego formarse su propia opinión.

Además, y en esto estoy de acuerdo con algunos liberales, el aumento de la Inflación es un "juguete" que utilizan los distintos gobiernos para meter la mano en el bolsillo del ciudadano y robarle su dinero. Una cosa es pagar impuestos JUSTOS y que vayan adonde tienen que ir y otra cosa muy distinta lo que estamos viviendo: ahora mismo, en España, con la "teórica" Inflación existente estamos pagando unos impuestos máximos... ¿ Y cómo se "come" esto? Venga, vale que nos tomen el "pelo", ya que somos como somos... pero de ahí a que nos tomen por imbéciles, pues por "barrios"...:no:

Y os dejo esto...

Stocks will have a

Saludos.

Edito: # JohnGalt: Dependería del "formato" con el que lo "vendieran"... y también que lo supiéramos... ¿No te parece? El día que decidan "suprimir" gente y "adelgazar" la población mundial lo tienen muy FÄCIL...:fiufiu::fiufiu:

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (7 Ago 2016)

Buenas tardes, aquí os dejo mi pequeña adquisición de hace un mes, decidí escoger estos escudos no ya por el oro que contienen, sino por tener un trozo de historia en mis manos. Solo de imaginar el camino que han seguido desde que fueron acuñadas me emociona :ouch:

*Perdonad la calidad de las fotos, o si se ven demasiado pequeñas...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2016)

Para que no se note la inflación peor calidad de materiales en la fabricación y peor calidad de la comida y menos cantidad, asi disimulan que las monedas cada vez valen menos respecto al oro ya que este mantiene su valor y lo que fluctua son las divisas respecto al valor del oro.


----------



## JohnGalt (7 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Pedernal: Muy bueno el artículo aportado y cuya lectura recomiendo, sobre todo para aquellos a los que se les está metiendo en el "coco" el germen de que no van a cobrar pensiones estatales... Y podría llegar a ser así si persisten en adoptar la aptitud del camarero de la viñeta del artículo, es decir si no les importa que les dilaten la "popa"...
> 
> ...



Asi es, rapidísimo. De hecho, se podría hacer ahora y sin tomar muchos riesgos para los que dieran la orden. En fin, veremos.


----------



## frisch (7 Ago 2016)

libertari dijo:


> Cuando San Agustin nació no existia el Islam ya que no llego hasta el año 622.
> Agustín de Hipona - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Bueno, como siempre, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar.

Llevas toda la razón, una metedura de pata, por mi parte, como una catedral.

Trataba de hacer una defensa de los tiempos en los que, seguramente por razones de interés económico, las diferentes religiones convivían sin mayores problemas. Hasta que los mismos intereses económicos crearon los conflictos.

Me jode porque me hubiese gustado que así continuase, si en algún tiempo lo fue.

Bueno, lo que ha quedado claro es que mi comentario sobre San Agustín, no es así porque las fechas no concuerdan.

Tengo que volver a la escuela. Tengo que volver a aprender.

Gracias libertari.

_Edito_ Volver a la escuela y no hablar de lo que no se sabe.


----------



## kikepm (7 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Trataba de hacer una defensa de los tiempos en los que, seguramente por razones de interés económico, las diferentes religiones convivían sin mayores problemas. Hasta que los mismos intereses económicos crearon los conflictos.



Bueno, la tolerancia religiosa no es un invento liberal, que también, pero creo que en la antiguedad la profesaban los romanos que, por otro lado, eran bastante prácticos y lo que les interesaba era, más bien, el control militar y cultural de las zonas que iban conquistando y haciendo Roma.

Si no estoy equivocado, en Roma existe un templo dedicado a TODOS los dioses, el famoso Panteón, PAN (Todo) TEO (Dios).

Fue la llegada de las religiones monoteistas, primero el cristianismo en Roma, después el islam, las que pretendieron monopolio por la fuerza de la fe, y las que utilizaron medios coercitivos, violencia y finalmente el poder del estado para propagar y difundir su religión.

Los romanos vivían tranquilamente en estas cuestiones hasta que llegaron los cristianos, que destruyeron la libertad de culto.

(siglos después, aún seguían haciendo de las suyas y actualmente el atraso secular español proviene de estos mismos señores y sus asociados).


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2016)

Yo creo que Jesucristo era un extraterrestre y de ahí sus poderes sobrenaturales. Si nosotros usamos nuestra tecnología con alguien de hace 200 años pensaría que somos un dios o un demonio. Pues imaginaos hace 2.000 años.ya lo decía Jesus: Mi padre no es de este mundo,es del reino de los cielos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Yo creo que Jesucristo era un extraterrestre y de ahí sus poderes sobrenaturales. Si nosotros usamos nuestra tecnología con alguien de hace 200 años pensaría que somos un dios o un demonio. Pues imaginaos hace 2.000 años.ya lo decía Jesus: Mi padre no es de este mundo,es del reino de los cielos.



Pues menuda "ful" de extraterrestre...ni rayos laser, ni bombas de barrido, ni armaduras, ni capa roja, ni ejercito de zilones...

Yo no pongo la mano en el fuego por que existiera el personaje, pero de existir, más que un extraterrestre, apostaría por un fumador de grifa.

Un saludo y a prepararse para una nueva semana...y los que estéis de vacaciones, pues a disfrutarlas.


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# kikepm: Mira, es sabido por quien quiera "molestarse" en saberlo... que el Cristianismo adoptó a partir del Siglo IV la forma de una religión intolerante e intransigente. Un ejemplo de ello se ha podido constatar en las observaciones efectuadas en las fachadas y muros de los antiguos santuarios egipcios, de época helenística y romana, para ver el fenómeno de la asunción absoluta de la religión egipcia tradicional por parte de los gobernantes romanos y la mutilación de los templos egipcios por parte de los Cristianos.

Hay una película que "dibuja" muy bien esa situación que se vivió y es "Ágora", de Alejandro Almenábar, y que se centra en la figura de una "científica" de la época, Hipatia, y que recibió una muerte atroz por parte de esos "iluminados"...

# paketazo: :XX::XX::XX:... ¿Grifa? Más bien, la "leche" en "vena"... En fin... viendo lo que se ve cómo para "creer"...:bla::bla::bla:

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2016)

No te metas con el mesías.
Bueno en otro orden de cosas quería informaros de lo que ha dicho el president de la Generalitat, Carles Puigdemont, de que pronto el pueblo catalán votará a favor o en contra de la independéncia. Y que pensais que puede influir en el precio spot por cada onza de oro en Catalunya. Tal como predijo Alexandre Deulofeu en su gran obra MATEMÁTICA DE LA HISTORIA Catalunya será independiente antes de 2029 y todos sus predicciones por método matemático fueron exactas. Yo creo que Catalunya se independizará antes y la onza de oro por ejemplo a 1.500 euros para tenerla en mano deberémos pagar 1.700 euros o más por la enorme escasez de oro físico que se originará.
Puigdemont:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: De verdad, ¿tú te lo crees? Entiendo que hay muchas ganas de crear "globos sonda" cuando la puta realidad la vamos a tener que afrontar el próximo año, tanto los que somos Catalanes como el resto de los Españoles, y van a ser los recortes que nos va a imponer la UE para cumplir con el déficit...

Lo demás, ganas de "enmarañar" más la actual crispación que existe en este tema y que se hubiera solucionado fácilmente de haber existido voluntad política por parte de ambas partes (Gobierno central y autonómico).

En fin, ese es un tema muy delicado y susceptible de dar lugar a una polémica agría y que prefiero no se dé en este hilo, aunque ya lo hemos tocado en el pasado.

Por cierto, ¿sabes lo que es una "devaluación"? Pues, el Oro, si se tiene que adquirir, es muchísimo más caro y NADA que ver con la cotización que presente en ese momento. Un ejemplo de ello lo tienes actualmente en Venezuela...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (7 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> No te metas con el mesías.
> Bueno en otro orden de cosas quería informaros de lo que ha dicho el president de la Generalitat, Carles Puigdemont, de que pronto el pueblo catalán votará a favor o en contra de la independéncia. Y que pensais que puede influir en el precio spot por cada onza de oro en Catalunya. Tal como predijo Alexandre Deulofeu en su gran obra MATEMÁTICA DE LA HISTORIA Catalunya será independiente antes de 2029 y todos sus predicciones por método matemático fueron exactas. Yo creo que Catalunya se independizará antes y la onza de oro por ejemplo a 1.500 euros para tenerla en mano deberémos pagar 1.700 euros o más por la enorme escasez de oro físico que se originará.
> Puigdemont:



Hola, en mi opinion una Cataluña independiente generaría una limpieza étnica de terribles proporciones.
Simplemente responder una pregunta:
Quien es catalán y quien no?
Quién decidirá que personas son catalanes y quienes no?

Ya viví cuando era un niño los "años del plomo" de cerca... Al final mi opinion del nacionalismo sea de izquierdas (cosa que no entiendo) o de derechas, me parece totalmente negativo.

Un saludo


----------



## Solenius (7 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, en mi opinion una Cataluña independiente generaría una limpieza étnica de terribles proporciones.
> Simplemente responder una pregunta:
> Quien es catalán y quien no?
> Quién decidirá que personas son catalanes y quienes no?
> ...



Espero que no... Porque sino tendría a media familia de vuelta :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: Esto de "izquierdas" o de "derechas" es algo muy DIFUSO hoy en día...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (7 Ago 2016)

En venezuela oficialmente han tenido que vender la mitad de su oro por la crisis y creo que la otra mitad también a volado ya. 
Del asunto de la independencia de Catalunya propongo que leas la obra de Doulofeu y verás que predijo con mucha exactitud la caída de la URSS entre otros eventos muy importantes porque se basa en un ciclo matemático, y este señor es más conocido en las mejores universidades del mundo y aquí nadie lo conoce. Tendrá algo que ver que fuera catalan? No lo se, pero a mi lo que me interesa es saber que nivel de spot voy a pagar por el oro si definitivamente se produce la independéncia de Catalunya, porque parece probable que pudiese producirse yo tengo que obserbar por mis intereses económicos, ya que en este sentido estoy preocupado.


----------



## Kovaliov (7 Ago 2016)

Otro profeta, y seguimos esperando. Supongo que será en octubre. Espero que no afecte a las mineras.

GERALD CELENTE: “HABRÃ UN DESPLOME MUNDIAL DE LAS BOLSAS ANTES DE QUE FINALICE 2015” | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

---------- Post added 07-ago-2016 at 23:38 ----------

Otro. Este no es un cualquiera. ¿Por qué se empeñarán en dar fechas exactas, como si tuvieran una bola mágica?

http://www.politicaysociedad.net/james-rickards-antes-del-2015-explotara-la-burbuja-del-oro-causando-la-muerte-del-dinero/#

JAMES RICKARDS: “ANTES DEL 2015 EXPLOTARÁ LA BURBUJA DEL ORO, CAUSANDO LA MUERTE DEL DINERO”







EL COLAPSO DEL SISTEMA MONETARIO INTERNACIONAL LLEGARÁ EN EL 4º TRIMESTRE DEL 2014, TRAS ESTALLAR LA BURBUJA DEL MERCADO DEL ORO, AFIRMA EL EXPERTO FINANCIERO JAMES RICKARDS, PARA QUIEN NO HAY NINGÚN REMEDIO Y HAY QUE PREPARARSE PARA LA CATÁSTROFE.
Los pronósticos del colapso del sistema monetario mundial, que Rickards predijo en su libro ‘The Death of Money’ (‘La muerte del dinero’) para 2015 o 2016, pueden hacerse realidad mucho antes de lo esperado. “La velocidad con la que se desarrollan los acontecimientos, es mucho más alta de lo esperado, lo que significa que las consecuencias catastróficas también llegarán antes de lo previsto” aseveró el experto en un evento organizado para promover su obra, informa Vestifinance.

Como una de las pruebas clave en el apoyo a su hipótesis Rickards aporta la declaración del presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, en el marco del Foro Económico Internacional de San Petersburgo sobre la necesidad de crear una zona económica única que incluiría a los países de la Unión Aduanera y otras naciones.
“Putin dijo que quiere crear una zona económica en Eurasia con la participación de Europa del Este, Asia Central y Rusia.”, señala el autor.
Además, el experto puntualizó que su libro no representa una advertencia o una receta para corregir los errores, ya que está seguro de que el daño ya está hecho y solo hay que prepararse para los tiempos difíciles. Una amplia gama de factores pueden servir de catalizadores del colapso del sistema monetario mundial: tanto las interrupciones en el suministro de oro físico, como un desastre natural.

Con ello, Rickards cree que la burbuja del oro estallará antes de que acabe el año, empezando por China y la India, cuando los contratos no se puedan ejecutar por la falta de metal.
“En la India hay un nuevo Gobierno que va a cancelar el impuesto a las importaciones de oro, y además empezará la temporada de bodas, por lo que la demanda de oro en el cuarto trimestre aumentará fuertemente. La evolución de los acontecimientos en China está por delante de las fechas en el mercado de préstamos. En el libro escribí que todo va a ocurrir no antes del 2015, pero ya está sucediendo. El número de quiebras crece, las personas van a los bancos tratando de retirar su dinero”, dijo el escritor.
“Un día, el precio del oro subirá hasta los 100 dólares, al día siguiente hasta 200, entonces todos los medios de comunicación comenzarán a hablar de la burbuja, y en un abrir y cerrar de ojos el precio de oro subirá hasta los 1.000 dólares”, aseveró Rickards.
Como consecuencia de esta subida, todos querrán intercambiar su dinero por oro, tras lo cual la demanda superará la oferta por un valor crítico y estallará el colapso de todo el sistema monetario.
[Actualidad RT]
Fotografía: Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha


----------



## fernandojcg (7 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Es sabido que me dedico al estudio de la Prospectiva o de determinadas "pautas" donde intento unificar Matemáticas e Historia, por tanto conozco a bastantes autores que han trabajado en esa línea, como por ejemplo Alexandre Deulofeu... Realmente, es desconocido, pero tiene grandes aciertos:

- La derrota de Alemania durante la 2ª Guerra Mundial.
- El resurgir de Alemania y que se pondría al frente de Europa.
- La decadencia de los Imperios francés e inglés.
- El hundimiento de la URSS.
- La reunificación de las dos Alemanias.

En fin, era un tipo muy interesante y es digno de estudiar. Ahora bien, también tiene sus desaciertos, por ejemplo... ¡China!

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (8 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> ...Tendrá algo que ver que fuera catalan? ...



Estando a punto de retirar la filosofía de nuestras aulas, con todas las figuras importantes que conlleva (Platón, Sócrates, Aristóteles, etc.). De verdad cree que en un país en el cuál la cultura de la humanidad pasa a un segundo plano y predominan los paletos en el poder, cómo vamos a estudiar o conocer las predicciones de Doulofeu? Piénselo detenidamente. Da igual que fuese español, francés o portugués, simplemente a la mayoría de mis "compadres generacionales" lo único que les importa es llevar el peinado como una brocha y a cuanto está el kilo de pastillas de proteínas (En el mejor de los casos). 

Por ponerle un ejemplo, soy de la ciudad de Ramón y Cajal, tenemos monumentos y calles en su nombre. Sin embargo, compañeros de clase creían que Ramón y Cajal eran dos hermanos e incluso en otro caso, que era un futbolista de los 70 :XX::XX:

* Por cierto, yo creo que dar entender que no lo conocemos porque es catalán, cansa. Me he criado viendo en los medios desde que tengo uso de razón el tema de la discordancia entre ambas partes, el gobierno central y la generalitat. Y si en este tiempo no han sabido llegar a un acuerdo y solucionar el problema, es que en ambos "bandos" hemos tenido auténticos zopencos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Me alegra mucho fernando que conozcas a tan ilustre como desconocido personaje. Su obra Matemática de la historia es muy extensa y no recuerdo haber leído que dijo de china ?

=================

Solenius yo creo que aquí el más incompetente negociador a sido Rajoy que tras años de reclamar la hacienda propia para Catalunya siempre dijo que no. Y eso desembocó en un parlament por primera vez independentista y al cual se le niega un referendum de autodeterminación como ha hecho UK con Escocia o el Quebec, así que mientras España no ha ofrecido nada en estos años de crisis territorial, ni siquiera una mejora de la financiación, ni una reforma constitucional que diese a los catalanes un nuevo encaje en España de forma federal. Pues despues de eso y las manifestaciones más masiva de la historia de Europa, solo se han recentralizado competencias , y con una intervención del estado de la economía catalana que es un autentico expolio. 
Asi las cosas no veo negociación y si la separación.


----------



## gurrumino (8 Ago 2016)

Buenas, hay una cuestión irresoluta por ahí atras, ¿que os parecen esos pandas de 8gr de oro?.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Cuanto más pequeña es la moneda más caro te sale el oro, por eso yo salvo excepciones lo mínimo 1 onza. Eso no quita que puedas tener alguna de cada tamaño. Para eso pillate 1/4 onza de American Eagle que son mucho mas guapas. y te sale un pelín más barato y al ser en oz creo que es más vendible. 7.77gr.


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (8 Ago 2016)

Yo también tengo en alta estima a Deulofeu, Fernando.

Hará menos de un par de meses, su nieto, Juli Gutiérrez, anduvo por Madrid presentando "La matemàtica de la Història: Alexandre Deulofeu o el pensador global", en Blanquerna, y su análisis de la vida de los imperios no sólo es muy acertado, sino también muy interesante.
Combina una visión "biológica" de los imperios (como si fueran seres vivos) con un enmarcamiento cíclico.


----------



## Solenius (8 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Solenius yo creo que aquí el más incompetente negociador a sido Rajoy que tras años de reclamar la hacienda propia para Catalunya siempre dijo que no. Y eso desembocó en un parlament por primera vez independentista y al cual se le niega un referendum de autodeterminación como ha hecho UK con Escocia o el Quebec, así que mientras España no ha ofrecido nada en estos años de crisis territorial, ni siquiera una mejora de la financiación, ni una reforma constitucional que diese a los catalanes un nuevo encaje en España de forma federal. Pues despues de eso y las manifestaciones más masiva de la historia de Europa, solo se han recentralizado competencias , y con una intervención del estado de la economía catalana que es un autentico expolio.
> Asi las cosas no veo negociación y si la separación.



Comprendo y respeto tu forma de pensar, pero yo creo en otra idea de Estado. El estado de Texas tiene un tamaño mayor que nuestro país y sin embargo no "vive" fragmentado en autonomías, que eso para mi si es un expolio, pero de nuestros impuestos. Pienso que las autonomías solo nos separan y nos intentan diferenciar como "autóctonos", cuando todos formamos parte de un conjunto, que es la nación española.

El principal problema que hemos tenido, tenemos y parece que seguiremos teniendo, es una clase política cateta, mal preparada y carente de empatía hacia el ciudadano. Solo con que veas las corruptelas del PP, PSOE, Convergència i Unió, Coalición Canaria, PNV, Unión del Pueblo Navarro, y seguro que si hago memoria recordaré muchos más.

A nivel personal, no comprendo cuales son nuestras diferencias, por ejemplo, entre un murciano y un catalán? Es acaso la lingüística una barrera? Yo me siento orgulloso de la variedad cultural (propia de la península) que tenemos, si no es la lingüística... Supongo que el color de nuestra sangre es diferente o quizás sea por otras diferencias biológicas... En definitiva, un pueblo es aquel que tiene una cultura en común y ambas partes la tenemos, no creo que en pleno siglo XXI tengamos que estar levantando muros, ya que el tiempo de los reinos de taifas ya pasó. 

Saludos...

*Perdonad por ponerme pesado, pero es que este tema me aburre ya, tantos años generando odio entre ambas partes, porque fachas hay en las dos partes *por igual*.

*gurrumino, no sé si fue en este foro, pero leí que los pandas debido a la demanda que tienen "nacen" con un recargo y por tanto quizás te salia por un extra tenerla. Pero es cuestión de echar números y que lo compruebes con otras más baratas. El dibujo es bonito, pero al fundirse desaparece.


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2016)

Hola, Juan Cuesta: Sigo también a su nieto, Juli Gutiérrez, y es muy curioso que Deulofeu sea tan desconocido... Quizás, NO interese que se conozcan sus trabajos. Últimamente, estoy echando un ¡Ojo! a sus predicciones sobre una Guerra Civil en los EE.UU. y que va en la línea que he apuntado en muchas ocasiones... algo que parece "demencial" y, sin embargo, ese "germen" sigue estando ALLÍ.

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Sobre China se equivocó en sus predicciones o, al menos, hasta el momento. Veamos, en la edición de su obra del año 1951, página 30, afirmó:

"Respecto al Asia, el imperio chino seguirá su impresionante proceso ascendente. Se amparará en todas las posesiones rusas en el Asia y solamente se encontrará frente al otro coloso, el imperio nipón que, como el alemán, entra ahora en la época de la plenitud imperial."

Y en otra edición más moderna y que en mis apuntes figura como el noveno libro de la versión más extensa de "La Matemática de la Historia", página 193, nos habla de un nuevo imperialismo chino que habría iniciado su proceso agresivo y que, después de reunificar toda la China, amenazaría desbordarse hasta llegar a las tierras de Israel y el Mar Muerto. Este desbordamiento produciría un choque destructivo entre Alemania/Europa y el núcleo imperialista chino.

En fin, todo eso queda muy lejos de la realidad Geopolítica actual, pero en el tema de China creo que voy a tener que revisar alguna de sus predicciones a raíz de la Crisis que actualmente vive ese país. Por ahí, puede que sí acertará en algunas cosas y que la opacidad de ese país NO nos permite discernir...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 00:55 ----------

# Solenius: Yo no creo que sea una cuestión de "fachas" o de "progres", sino el no haber abordado a tiempo la cuestión esencial: la económica. Aquí, en Cataluña, se paga mucho más por casi todo y no es de recibo que, por ejemplo, en la localidad donde yo resido (unos 60.000 habitantes) se pague más en el IBI, Impuesto de Circulación, Agua, Gasolina, etc. que en capitales como Madrid, Valencia o Sevilla, y ya no entro en la comparación con poblaciones similares a la mía, pero de otras Comunidades autónomas.

En fin, que como he dicho en un anterior comentario, todo era cuestión de negociar y tener buena voluntad por ambas partes (Gobierno central y autonómico). Además, Solenius, como interpreto que tienes familia por aquí, ya sabes que en Cataluña lo que menos hay son Catalanes de "pura cepa", al igual que en Madrid y en la mayor parte de las grandes capitales. Ahora bien, hay tanto BORREGUISMO que es muy fácil enfrentar a los distintos pueblos de una nación... Y eso se "cura" habiendo viajado y vivido más que de forma "ociosa".

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (8 Ago 2016)

Fernando, pues casualmente estuve hablando con mi tío sobre su recibo del IBI y me comentó que paga más de 2000 euros, te hablo de Mollet del Vallès. Pero también es verdad que él cuando emigró en los 70, levantó su propia casa y encima dos plantas más para sus hijos, por eso paga ese disparate (Que no es un piso de 70 metros). Más el terreno que tiene la casa y hace poco se lo actualizaron, metiendo hasta la caseta del perro :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Muere la clase media y es caldo de cultivo del extremismo. Blogs de Valor Añadido

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Solenius me parece imposible que se desarrolle violéncia de catalanes contra españoles en caso de independéncia por lo que te decia Fernando de que aquí todos tenemos família en otras partes de España. Me preocupa más la posible violencia que pudieran traer tropas enviadas desde España para impedir la voluntad mayoritária en caso de dotarse de estructuras de estado de forma pacífica y democrática.


----------



## corting (8 Ago 2016)

Os leo diariamente pero no suelo aportar nada, ya que desgraciadamente poco puedo aportar por mi inexperiencia, pero me gustaría plantear una pregunta.

Tras la bajada el viernes y hoy del oro en el mercado de " papel" ?esa bajada o bajadas dadas en otras ocasiones se han visto reflejadas también en el oro físico?.

Por que, y esto es una opinión muy personal y fantasiosa, si yo tuviera miles de millones y poder de apalancamiento, tiraría el oro papel para así comprar el de verdad, el físico, mucho más barato.
Un saludo y gracias a todos por la magníficas aportaciones que traeis


----------



## Pedernal (8 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Solenius me parece imposible que se desarrolle violéncia de catalanes contra españoles en caso de independéncia por lo que te decia Fernando de que aquí todos tenemos família en otras partes de España. Me preocupa más la posible violencia que pudieran traer tropas enviadas desde España para impedir la voluntad mayoritária en caso de dotarse de estructuras de estado de forma pacífica y democrática.




No haría falta, simplemente todos los funcionarios catalanes dejarían de cobrar a fin de mes, las cuentas embargadas por el estado y las jubilaciones de los pensionistas catalanes congeladas hasta ver que ocurre... La estructura para cobrar impuestos, realizar un censo, etc... Llevaría al menos un año. Ósea un año sin ingresos. 
Y luego los que viviendo en cataluña quisieran seguir siendo españoles, metidos en campos de concentración, vigilados por descendientes de pakistaníes que sí serían catalanes inicialmente, luego ya se vería...

Como ves se puede "fantasear" en muchas direcciones...

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Las manos fuertes del oro si se cordinan si pueden vender papel oro para bajar precios y comprar oro fisico ya lo han hecho en varias ocasiones Soros & company.


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> pero me refiero si lo declaras y tienes todo en orden tienes que pagar algún recargo ?
> por ejemplo , voy de viaje , me encapricho con algunas monedas de oro , las compro , con factura y las declaro , en aduanas tendré que pagar un extra ? o simplemente con factura de compra ya es suficiente ?



En sentido contrario a lo que indicas le pasó a un amigo hace seis meses en Ginebra, él es Español, por hacer la prueba se dirigió a una oficina del HSBC - no es cliente - para cambiar un Eagle de oro, la persona de la oficina miró la moneda durante 30 segundos y se la cambió por Francos Suizos, ninguna prueba, ninguna pregunta. 

Para los de plata:
"Los análisis muestran que cuando la plata baja más de 40 por ciento y después rebota un 25 por ciento, lo siguiente es un mercado alcista con subidas medias del 339 por ciento. Por lo tanto, según la historia estamos al principio de un gran mercado alcista.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Podríamos estar al principio de una subida vertical en el precio de la plata


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2016)

corting dijo:


> Tras la bajada el viernes y hoy del oro en el mercado de " papel" ?esa bajada o bajadas dadas en otras ocasiones se han visto reflejadas también en el oro físico?.
> 
> Por que, y esto es una opinión muy personal y fantasiosa, si yo tuviera miles de millones y poder de apalancamiento, tiraría el oro papel para así comprar el de verdad, el físico, mucho más barato.
> Un saludo y gracias a todos por la magníficas aportaciones que traeis



El dinero se crea de la nada el oro, NO, si tienes la capacidad infinita de crear dinero, este deja de tener demasiado valor para ti, así que mientras este, tiene valor para otros, tratas de arrebatarle a esos otros, lo que tiene valor para ti.

*Charitazo21* me interesa eso de cambiar oro directamente en un banco suizo y sin identificar a la parte interesada. Si eso que afirmas es cierto, que no lo dudo, sería revolucionario si se extendiera al resto del sistema bancario en un futuro dónde el horizonte turbulento de las divisas chocase definitivamente con su realidad.

Tengo familia allá en la CH, así que quizá yo mismo llegado el momento haga la prueba. Presupongo que le pagarían por debajo del spot ¿no?

Estos días no aporto ningún gráfico del oro, pues no es demasiado relevante, estamos en "tiempo muerto", entre dos aguas, sobre todo a la espera de la rotura de 1400$. Ahí, justo por encima de ese punto, es dónde estará la hora de la verdad.

Para comprar físico, creo que estas próximas semanas pueden ser interesantes, sobre todo si vemos la zona de 1310$, si se perdieran los 1290$, recomendaría esperar para comprar, pues muy posiblemente se iría un pico más abajo. Por eso recuerdo lo de siempre...comprad poco a poco, y solo ese dinero que está "estorbando" en la cuenta corriente del banco y que no vamos a necesitar en largo tiempo...mejor en oro, que en el limbo bancario llegado el día.

No entro en temas nacionalistas etc...pues para mi, son la "misma mierda" que lo de las religiones...el problema como apuntaba un conforero antes (contertulio en honor a *Frish*), es que la filosofía se erradica de las aulas, del día a día...y la filosofía, es al amor por el saber...y ese amor, se sustituye por conocimiento en, muchos casos, efímero y solo útil a corto plazo

Buenas tardes a todos, y un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (8 Ago 2016)

.

*Charitazo21* me interesa eso de cambiar oro directamente en un banco suizo y sin identificar a la parte interesada. Si eso que afirmas es cierto, que no lo dudo, sería revolucionario si se extendiera al resto del sistema bancario en un futuro dónde el horizonte turbulento de las divisas chocase definitivamente con su realidad.

Tengo familia allá en la CH, así que quizá yo mismo llegado el momento haga la prueba. Presupongo que le pagarían por debajo del spot ¿no?

*Paketazo*, en estos días hablo con él y pongo aquí localización de la oficina en que lo hizo, la fecha y como le calcularon el precio; para que llegado el caso cualquiera que necesite esa operación.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Cómo imprimir metal con una impresora 3D convencional | Tecnología | EL PAÍSLas impresoras 3D ya pueden imprimir metal lo que va a revolucionar muchos sectores, hacer un motor de coche y dentro de poco imprimir con metales preciosos.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Una web islámica explica a los musulmanes como vivir de las ayudas sociales en España


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Las impresoras 3D ya pueden imprimir metal lo que va a revolucionar muchos sectores, hacer un motor de coche y dentro de poco imprimir con metales preciosos.






Eso no es metal rígido mono bloque, es simplemente viruta, o polvo metálico amalgamado con resinas. Es parecido al araldit usado para reparar poros en metales (tubos de escape, fugas en tuberías de agua...), como le acerques un buen mechero se derrite como la manteca.

Lo de "imprimir, modelar" metales 3D, es más viejo que cagar sentado. Solo necesitas una buena fresadora, y un programa informático dedicado para la misma. Y para grabar, también te vale una prensa...así es como hacen las monedas etc...y no estamos hablando de algo que valga millones, si no unos pocos miles de €. o incluso menos de segunda mano.

Lo mismo que para metal, te sirve para madera, piedra, y otros elementos rígidos.

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Vale que con una buena fresadora puedes hacer muchas cosas, pero la impresora 3D es un invento muy moderno y puede fabricar miles de cosas más y de gran tamaño, los chinos ya fabrican casas con gigantescas impresoras 3D. Y ahora se ha conseguido el nuevo material de metal al 99% tan duro como otras barras de metal.


----------



## Pedernal (8 Ago 2016)

Hola, actualmente la mayoría de las armas, excepto el cañón, se realizan por "microfusion" que es un sistema que abarata los costes de producción enormemente. De momento una impresora 3D no creo que supere la microfusion en décadas.

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

Curioso, y que diferencia hay entre la microfusión y fundir las particulas metálicas ?


----------



## fernandojcg (8 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

- When Does Gold Do Well? | MishTalk

Saludos.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 23:30 ----------

# corting: NO, no es NADA "fantasioso" lo que planteas y es bastante plausible que se produzca... Lo que sucede es que no se puede seguir la "pista" de quienes podrían efectuar ese tipo de operaciones, ya que podemos saber lo que hacen con el "papel", pero NO si lo aprovechan para comprar "físico". Sin embargo, en los últimos tiempos sigo bastante la cotización del Oro en el horario asiático, por tanto nocturno por aquí, y se observan cosas muy "curiosas". Recuerdo cómo en un día de la semana pasada tumbaron el Oro justo unos INSTANTES antes de la apertura de la Bolsa de Hong Kong... Y eso se hace con "intención" y mucha "pasta".

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (8 Ago 2016)

El Estado Islámico llama a atentar contra la Sagrada Familia

Buenas noches a todos,

Hoy Barcelona es una ciudad menos segura por las graves amenazas que han proferido contra los españoles a los que llama a degollar, y contra los barceloneses en particular por amenazar a la Sagrada Família, al templo más sagrado de los catalanes junto a la abadía de Montserrat. de todos los tiempos, auguro una guerra segura contra los musulmanes si osasen atentar contra ella.


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Ago 2016)

*Intesante articulo*

Me voy poniendo al dia en las tranquilas mañanas de agosto aprovechando la tranquilidad en el curro.
Os dejo un interesante articulo de SRSroco Report que creo no ha sido referenciado aqui con aroma Mad max Pikolero.

https://srsroccoreport.com/the-coming-global-silver-production-collapse-skyrocketing-silver-value/


----------



## dolomita (9 Ago 2016)

Que no decaiga el humanismo de este hilo, humano.


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Vale que con una buena fresadora puedes hacer muchas cosas, pero la impresora 3D es un invento muy moderno y puede fabricar miles de cosas más y de gran tamaño, los chinos ya fabrican casas con gigantescas impresoras 3D. Y ahora se ha conseguido el nuevo material de metal al 99% tan duro como otras barras de metal.



Estas tecnologías se llaman oficialmente “Additive Manufacturing” decisión del Comité F42 de Tecnologías de Fabricación Aditiva (AM) de ASTM Internacional. 

Yo creo que no es una tecnología disruptiva, como la conducción automática, al menos de momento. Lo comento por que hace un par de años tuve que mirarme el informe “Wohlers Report 2010”, información de la madurez de las tecnologías, del mercado y la industria, lo encontré en la UPV y me lo enviaron a Barcelona. Pero a día de hoy con un poco de maña, creo se puede conseguir en la red.

Este documento, Wholers Report, se publica anualmente, es un estudio global de 250 páginas que se centra en los avances de la fabricación aditiva a nivel mundial. 

Una descripción detallada del informe, así como bastante información puede consultarse en: 3D Printing | Wohlers Associates.
______

Una curiosidad en relación a la IA y otras nuevas tecnologías en este enlace hay 350 preguntas "éticas" que formularon Albert Cortina Ramos Miquel-Àngel Serra Beltrán, en su libro ¿HUMANOS O POSTHUMANOS? Singularidad tecnológica y mejoramiento humano

http://file02.lavanguardia.com/2014/12/01/54421207351-url.pdf

En estos días posteo el asunto del cambio en Suiza


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Ago 2016)

Charizato muy grandes tus aportes en impresión 3D. ☺


----------



## frisch (9 Ago 2016)

En mi opinión esto no tiene solución.
La mentira está enquistada en todos los estamentos de la sociedad, de ahí que esto no es una crisis, ni siquiera de civilización, sino del propio ser humano.
La única esperanza es que ante la catástrofe que está ya aquí y la que se avecina despierten los buenos sentimientos y lo de actos son amores.

La falsa fábrica de coches eléctricos de Motorland estafaba a las instituciones y a sus empleados - AraInfo | Diario Libre d'Aragón


----------



## Charizato21 (9 Ago 2016)

Asunto de Suiza, esto me comenta mi amigo

Lo hizo en Zurich, en una oficina de UBS que se dedica sólo a ello

UBS Branch; Paradeplatz 6, 8001 Zurich

Me comenta que el cambio del día lo tenían ellos, pero que le parece que lo hacen todos los bancos también en Ginebra. Me comenta que otra opción es DEGUSSA con bastantes oficinas en Suiza.

Puedes cambiar monedas hasta 20.000 francos, más dinero te piden DNI, pero no hay problema, Suiza no comparte esa información. 

Si quieres llevar el dinero hacia Spain, máximo 10.000 euros, no hace falta declarar dado que es legal ese máximo; si vais dos cada uno un fajo.

En fin esto me comenta


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Asunto de Suiza, esto me comenta mi amigo
> 
> Lo hizo en Zurich, en una oficina de UBS que se dedica sólo a ello
> 
> ...




Cada día me gusta más el oro, y mi país natal...voy a tener que jubilarme allí, lo que pasa es que si espero jubilarme allí con la pensión de aquí, voy a necesitar varias cajas de cartón para el alojamiento, e instalarme cerca de los contenedores de algún supermercado grandote.

*Frisch* hace tiempo escribí algo sobre la mentira, que no enlazaré, pero que venía a decir que esta, es un método de defensa como lo es por ejemplo la fuerza bruta o la inteligencia...

El fin justifica los medios, y si el fin es joder al prójimo para yo estar bien, pues la mentira es uno de los mejores elementos para emplear.

Un saludo a todos, y buenas tardes/noches.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (9 Ago 2016)

Diamantes artificiales en Discovery max . Empresa gemesis.


----------



## fernandojcg (9 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo unos enlaces interesantes...

- Vozpópuli - España no cree en la educación

- Spain

- Diversifying with Gold New Strategy for Janus Capital

Por cierto, muy interesante la información aportada hoy por Charizato21 y que le agradezco.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (9 Ago 2016)

Hola paketazo

Pues después de la bajada del viernes, parece que se ha estabilizado esta semana, incluso sube un poquito. De momento no parece que que vaya a bajar, está fuerte salvo esos pequeños sobresaltos que se van produciendo, pero que luego los vuelve a recuperar en unos días (ya ha pasado más veces en lo que va de año).

A esperar ...

Saludos




paketazo dijo:


> Para comprar físico, creo que estas próximas semanas pueden ser interesantes, sobre todo si vemos la zona de 1310$, si se perdieran los 1290$, recomendaría esperar para comprar, pues muy posiblemente se iría un pico más abajo. Por eso recuerdo lo de siempre...comprad poco a poco, y solo ese dinero que está "estorbando" en la cuenta corriente del banco y que no vamos a necesitar en largo tiempo...mejor en oro, que en el limbo bancario llegado el día.


----------



## amador (10 Ago 2016)

Os dejo un documental sobre el oro de National Geographic.
No es nuevo, quizá algunos lo habéis visto.
Sale una mina enorme de Barrick Gold. También hay una aparición de Donald Trump (supongo que de antes de ser candidato).

La lucha por el oro natgeo documentales completos en español hd - YouTube

www. youtube. com/watch?v=NpxY84XZK9c


----------



## dolomita (10 Ago 2016)

Charizato21, muy interesante la aportación sobre el cambio de dinero metal por dinero papel llegado el caso. Sin embargo, si hacemos ese cambio en Suiza y nos pagan en Francos tendremos que cambiarlo por Euros en algún momento, bien en Suiza, España o donde sea. Y ahí si que tendremos que entregar nuestro pasaporte o DNI y creo que por encima de 3.000 euros por trimestre natural ya saltan las alarmas. 
¿Sabéis si Degussa en España también pide documentación para comprarte unas monedas?
Gracias a todos por mantener vivo este hilo.


----------



## dolomita (10 Ago 2016)

A la pregunta que hice de si Degussa España pide DNI o no, lo respondo ahora tras visitar las "preguntas frecuentes" de su web:
"¿Degussa también compra metales preciosos?
Nuestra empresa también compra metales preciosos de inversión, es decir, monedas de oro y plata estándar como las Krügerrand, Maple Leaf, Águila, etc., así como marcas de lingotes de metales preciosos estándar. Además, también compramos tanto monedas numismáticas como oro antiguo y artículos de plata.
Se requiere la verificación de identidad, por ello le rogamos que traiga consigo el DNI o pasaporte original."
Preguntas

Si la discreción no es posible en la venta de monedas en España, nos faltaría confirmar si lo es o no, de alguna manera posible, en el cambio de divisa (pensando en hacer el cambio metal-papel en Suiza). 
¿qué sabemos exactamente sobre el cambio de divisas? ¿alguien que controle al respecto?

Se que hay otras opciones para su venta futura, tales como internet, mercado negro y con mas seguridad, orfebrerías (idea esta última aportada por paketazo hace unos meses), pero este asunto sigue generándome incertidumbres... 
¿cómo lo veis a día de hoy?


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# dolomita: Para el cambio de divisas le van a solicitar el DNI o pasaporte... En fin, tampoco veo que ello constituya un inconveniente per se... Y Bienvenido a este hilo.

Y dejo esto de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - La Teoría Monetaria Moderna: la alternativa a la ortodoxia (IV)

Saludos.


----------



## amador (10 Ago 2016)

Vuelve a caer el oro esta tarde porque según dicen aquí, la FED se replantea subir los tipos otra vez. Los rumores de siempre ...

Dollar drops as Fed rate rise prospects reassessed |

Saludos


----------



## frisch (10 Ago 2016)

Por si alguien tiene dudas

Seis razones por las que Rajoy aceptará las propuestas que le darán el sí de Albert Rivera

Todo esto ya ha sobrepasado la línea roja de lo patético.
Estamos en el mundo del descaro.
Desgraciadamente habrá suficientes votantes para dar cobertura a todo este circo. Una y otra vez.

No hay nada que hacer porque lo que habría que hacer es cambiar de ciudadanos (me refiero a los habitantes) y eso, sencillamente, no es posible.

Es triste decirlo pero aquí lo único que podría aportar limpieza es que la cosa esta se vaya al carajo de una vez por todas y a ver si espabila el votante democrático.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Si te digo la verdad es un ejercicio inútil seguir la cotización del Oro para la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí. Ahora lleva ya un tiempo en un rango lateral alcista y yo soy de los que opinan que el Oro, independientemente de los procesos correctivos que pueda tener, ha emprendido una senda alcista de medio plazo y, probablemente, también de largo... Y eso, amigo mío, es una muy mala "señal" e indica que las cosas no van tan bien como quieren "aparentar". A nivel financiero NADIE se fía de NADA, ante tanta especulación gratuita y basada en puto "aire", así que el dinero "inteligente" está buscando otras "opciones".

Y acabo de leer un interesante artículo y del que no he visto nada por los medios massmierda de nuestro país... Es la opinión expresada por el ZEW alemán y que cuestiona los recientes test de stress que se realizaron a la Banca europea. Y ponen en el "Ojo del Huracán" al Deutsche Bank, seguido de Société Générale y BNP Paribas... Os recomiendo su lectura y que apoya lo que expresamos aquí por aquel entonces.

- Deutsche Bank Unexpectedly Found To Have Massive Capital Gap, Larger Than Its Entire Market Cap | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Ago 2016)

El artículo de Zero Hedge es interesante y, probablemente, bien documentado.

Hoy Goldman Sachs decía que la banca española tenía un potencial de subida del 40% en el 2017.

(ya no pongo ni enlaces ¡para qué!)

El batiburrillo de opiniones es tal que yo creo que ya no tienen ningún valor.

Por supuesto, no me fío de Goldman Sachs, obviamente, y menos de lo que dice de la banca española pero hay un dato muy importante, mandan. Detentan, junto con otros de su propia calaña, el poder.

Lo mismo ocurre en nuestro país: el PP es una cloaca, el PSOE ídem pero ambos mandan y seguirán mandando (aunque los que mueven las fichas de verdad no viven en territorio nacional). El resto de los partidos pues ya se ha visto y poco que se verá.

Es decir resumiendo: ¿de qué sirve saber que el sistema está periclitado si los que detentan el sistema pueden hacerlo vivir virtualmente per secula seculorum o, en cualquier caso, el suficiente tiempo como para que usted y yo no veamos el cambio y las nuevas generaciones, ellas, acepten el nuevo orden de las cosas como la cosa más natural del mundo?

Lo único que nos queda es morir con las botas puestas, cada uno con las suyas.

Para todo lo demás: Pokemon


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (10 Ago 2016)

Es cuestión de tiempo que la clase madia y la clase obrera se lancen a comprar oro y plata, ya que los depósitos no dan nada y la bolsa es hoy una ruleta rusa, la bolsa no está basada en el libre mercado como muchos aún creen, sinó que es un nido de ratas con mucho poder que se comen a los ratoncillos malinformados a proposito por las grandes ratas para siempre ganar ellas.


----------



## paketazo (10 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo que la clase madia y la clase obrera se lancen a comprar oro y plata, ya que los depósitos no dan nada y la bolsa es hoy una ruleta rusa, la bolsa no está basada en el libre mercado como muchos aún creen, sinó que es un nido de ratas con mucho poder que se comen a los ratoncillos malinformados a proposito por las grandes ratas para siempre ganar ellas.



Es cuestión de tiempo que la clase media y la clase obrera se convierta en clase baja y clase "desahuciados"

En mi entorno, solo el 10% de mis conocidos están en posición de comprar algo de metal, y aún así, sería poco o muy poco...la deuda hipotecaria, y el sistema de consumo capitalista en el que se han dejado caer, apenas les deja ahorrar para cambiar los neumáticos del coche de vez en cuando.

El oro no se pondrá de moda, ya que las modas pasan...y por eso es una buena inversión a largo plazo.

Un saludo.


----------



## frisch (10 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Es cuestión de tiempo que la clase madia y la clase obrera se lancen a comprar oro y plata, ya que los depósitos no dan nada y la bolsa es hoy una ruleta rusa, la bolsa no está basada en el libre mercado como muchos aún creen, sinó que es un nido de ratas con mucho poder que se comen a los ratoncillos malinformados a proposito por las grandes ratas para siempre ganar ellas.



La clase media no existe como tal y la clase obrera menos.

El concepto de clase media y el de obrera pertenecen a un mundo que duró (en Historia) el canto de un duro. Los tiempos en los que el excedente de la riqueza permitía a algunos segmentos de la población pensar que eran clase media y a otros luchar por serlo porque eran los "empleados" de la media.

Hoy en día se vuelve a lo de siempre: los que mandan y los esclavos (esta vez pokemizados, y lo digo con todas las de la ley porque el esclavo, hoy en día, no tiene ni el más mínimo conocimiento, ni intuición, ni sospecha de serlo).

En cuanto a la Bolsa, hace tiempo que la Bolsa dejó de ser un medio de desarrollo de las empresas. Hace tiempo que es un casino en el que si ganas, retírate. Como en el Casino.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que te ha respondido paketazo. Y vamos a ver: los MPs hace ya muchos, pero muchísimos años que en nuestro país ya no se ha asocian al "dinero", tal y como se entiende al Fiat... Esta falta de "cultura" financiera desincentiva que la gente vaya a aproximarse hacia los MPs y cuando lo quiera hacer por el "efecto manada" ya será tarde para ella o, simplemente, muy caro y falta ver cuántas Onzas se podrán adquirir en su equivalente a moneda Fiat.

La "clase media", HUMANO DE PLATA, está prácticamente "destrozada". En su inmensa mayoría arrastran una deuda considerable y sin "excedente" NO hay MPs, aparte de lo que he comentado sobre la falta de "cultura" en relación a esta materia.

Y los "pobres", amigo mío, bastante tienen con poder sobrevivir... Por tanto, éstos todavía lo tienen más difícil y muchos ya pertenecen a lo que se conoce como "exclusión social".

Además, entre "medias" tenemos una amplia legión de "descerebrados" a los que les importa todo un rábano y sólo gustan de satisfacerse de todo aquello que les apetezca, pero sin un previo "currele" detrás... Son aquellos, especialmente jóvenes, que viven de parasitar a costa de sus mayores, ya sean padres, abuelos, hermanos, etc. Y encima son amplios consumidores de MIERDA como, por ejemplos, los putos Pokemon que éstos SÍ que están de "moda". Ya veis que forma más "útil" de "cultivarse"...

# paketazo: El Oro NUNCA ha estado de "moda" fuera de las clases más elitistas y poderosas. Como mucho se ha atenido a la tradición cultural de regalar joyas y poco más... Y me estoy refiriendo a nuestro país y buena parte de Occidente... con la notable excepción de tus "paisanos" suizos y que ostentan la renta per capitá más importante y con diferencia en cuanto a la posesión FÍSICA de Oro.

# frisch: La Bolsa hoy en día es un CASINO y nada más... Quienes quieran jugarse los "cuartos" ahí tienen que hacerlo con la misma óptica que cuando se acude a los juegos de azar... En estos momentos, es un lugar exclusivo para especuladores y NADA recomendable para aquellos que deseen una inversión "tranquila"... puesto que con los años pueden encontrarse con minusvalías muy fuertes y, en el peor de los casos, hasta quedarse sin un "duro"... Actualmente, NO es un lugar aconsejable y mucho menos para el dinero que quiere mantenerse "saludable".

Y dejo un interesante artículo... Lo de los "precios objetivos" hay que leerlos muy por encima, ya que esas prospecciones pueden inducir a error pensando en que se va a encontrar "El Dorado". Ahora bien, es curioso como hace unos meses hice unas prospecciones de mis "precios objetivos" y que de un tiempo para acá se están viendo replicados...

- Silver Price And Inflation | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (10 Ago 2016)

spain crisis: LA ESPAÑA INDIGENTE INTELECTUAL: Albert Rivera es portada por solo decir obviedades.


----------



## fernandojcg (10 Ago 2016)

SÍ, "Riverita" cada vez más en evidencia... Le pega como anillo al dedo esta frase de Mateo Alemán: "Quien quiere mentir, engaña y el que quiere engañar, miente."

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

- RAND CORPORATION SIMULA UNA GUERRA A GRAN ESCALA ENTRE EEUU Y CHINA | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

Y una nueva referencia al 2020...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Ago 2016)

Claro que la gente acudirá en masa al oro cuando valga 2.500 o 3.000 euros la onza. Es lo que siempre han hecho cuando la economía colapsa, que no es una simple crisis, cuando todos acudan como locos y por no haber deberán pagar cifras cada dia más altas que el anterior. Ese será el momento de vender el oro. O una buena parte.
"Todos estamos en el Titanic": Un gurú financiero predice un desplome bursátil - RT


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejos dos artículos que me han parecido bastante interesantes...

The Brexit Vote And Endgame Time For The EU | David Stockman's Contra Corner

No, This Won't Cause a Gold Shock (Something Else I've Just Exposed Will) - The Daily Reckoning

Saludos.


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> H# frisch: La Bolsa hoy en día es un CASINO y nada más... Quienes quieran jugarse los "cuartos" ahí tienen que hacerlo con la misma óptica que cuando se acude a los juegos de azar... En estos momentos, es un lugar exclusivo para especuladores y NADA recomendable para aquellos que deseen una inversión "tranquila"... puesto que con los años pueden encontrarse con minusvalías muy fuertes y, en el peor de los casos, hasta quedarse sin un "duro"... Actualmente, NO es un lugar aconsejable y mucho menos para el dinero que quiere mantenerse "saludable".



No se si es algo offtopic, ademas de una pregunta muy personal, pero si la bolsa no es para ti una forma de invertir, que es para ti la diversificación? Porque no poner un % en el casino por si va bien? que % de metales tienen tus inversiones? 

Esta duda me la contesto cada 2 o 3 meses yo mismo, pero depende de mi estado de animo lo veo de una forma u otra... es una pregunta basica que los inversores en metales creo que SIEMPRE nos hemos hecho...


----------



## morgat (11 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos. Gracias a todos los oftalmólogos del foro por ayudar a regular la vista de la gente y ver el mundo más claro.

Una consulta/opinión a los expertos.

Tengo la posibilidad de comprar joyas de oro a un familiar (a precio de un compro-oro normalito). Quisiera preguntaros como expertos: ¿Qué ventajas/inconvenientes le veis respecto a comprar monedas buillon?

Cualquier consejo/comentario será muy bien recibido


----------



## karlillobilbaino (11 Ago 2016)

morgat dijo:


> ¿Qué ventajas/inconvenientes le veis respecto a comprar monedas buillon?



En post de oro inversion tienes toda la explicacion completa, pero basicamente es el reconocimiento de esa moneda.

Ventajas comprar oro en joyas? menos precio y si vas a ponérsela a la parienta en su bello cuerpo tienen utilidad.

Ventajas de comprar oro en bullion? todo lo demas, mas facilidad de venta a ojos cerrados, pesos y purezas especificos, etc... de forma no objetiva la numismatica(coleccionismo).


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# karlillobilbaino: Yo NO he dicho que la Bolsa no sirva para "invertir", sino que NO es el lugar adecuado para aquellos que quieran hacerlo de forma "tranquila", es decir a la vieja usanza y donde se compraban buenas empresas con sólidos fundamentales y buen dividendo, sin tener que estar siguiendo continuamente las cotizaciones como sucede desde hace ya bastantes años.

En lo personal, yo ahora mismo NO tengo NADA ahí y creo que no lo tendré en el futuro, máxime cuando conozco el "percal" muy bien y, por otro lado, NO tengo necesidad: vivo bien con lo que percibo por mi trabajo, no tengo deuda, tengo propiedades, ahorros y MPs... A estas alturas, para qué complicarme la vida y eso lo hago extensible a aquellos que estén en mi misma situación.

Y, karlillobilbaino, se puede diversificar de muchísimas maneras sin necesidad de pasar por la Bolsa, pero NADA que decir -y así lo manifesté- para aquellos que quieran jugarse los "cuartos" como si fueran al Casino -que es lo que es la Bolsa- y ¡Ojo! que en ocasiones se gana dinero, vamos que no es "excluyente"... ¿No te parece?

Quizás, amigo, partimos de "conceptos" diferentes... A ver si consigo explicarme: yo ATESORO MPs, por tanto NO existe en mí ningún ánimo especulativo ni "inversor". Es más, SIEMPRE he dicho que su objetivo REAL es dejarlos como herencia, pero claro si observará una burbuja ahí... muy probablemente descargaría buena parte y lo que se obtuviera serviría para adquirir otros bienes tangibles, por tanto lejos del mundo "inversor" que conocemos como tal.

Respecto a tu pregunta, efectivamente, es muy personal, pero te diré que tengo una fuerte posición en la Plata y, en menor medida, en el Oro. ¿Qué proporción? Es difícil cuantificarlo dentro del Patrimonio global y sería cuestión de hacer números... Además, últimamente, he realizado muchos movimientos defensivos en mis inversiones y creo que mi posición en los MPs debe estar en la parte superior de lo que suelo recomendar: 15%-25% libre de deuda. Y yo NO tengo de ésta... bueno, desde hace unos años, ya que casi todos solemos pasar por ahí.

# morgat: Bienvenido al hilo. Realmente, karlillobilbaino, le ha respondido a lo que pregunta, aunque en lo personal le animaría a comprar esas joyas si le salen a un precio muy por debajo del Spot. Está claro que en la "tasación" la moneda es más fácil y se presta a menos engaños, aparte de ser más "líquida". Ahora bien, dependiendo de las "percepciones" que podamos tener al respecto, en casos "extremos" lo que vale es el Oro contenido más que el "formato". Y ya le digo que dependerá de los "escenarios" que manejemos...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Ago 2016)

karlillobilbaino dijo:


> No se si es algo offtopic, ademas de una pregunta muy personal, pero si la bolsa no es para ti una forma de invertir, que es para ti la diversificación? Porque no poner un % en el casino por si va bien? que % de metales tienen tus inversiones?
> 
> Esta duda me la contesto cada 2 o 3 meses yo mismo, pero depende de mi estado de animo lo veo de una forma u otra... es una pregunta basica que los inversores en metales creo que SIEMPRE nos hemos hecho...



Yo en la bolsa solo meto la compra del super :XX:
Mira si ya tienes oro y plata hay un par de temas en los que invertir mucho más seguros y rentables que la bolsa. Uno son los coches clásicos y hay que informarse bien de cuales, aunque sean caros pueden dar mucha rentabilidad ; y lo otro son los vinos; puedes invertir en ellos de varias formas y algunos son muy rentables. Tambien te diría en arte pero eso es más complicado y subjetivo.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Ago 2016)

Ha publicado un par de post Unai, muy interesantes:

Turquía y los últimos acontecimientos.

Domingo Noche | Unai Gaztelumendi

La ecuación de Black-Scholes y cómo el sistema financiero se convirtió en un casino

Bancos y Matemáticas | Unai Gaztelumendi


Me quedo con la frase: "analista del Citi que decía que el oro es una burbuja que dura 6000 años. Que crack"


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (11 Ago 2016)

morgat dijo:


> Tengo la posibilidad de comprar joyas de oro a un familiar (a precio de un compro-oro normalito). Quisiera preguntaros como expertos: ¿Qué ventajas/inconvenientes le veis respecto a comprar monedas buillon?



Un autor argentino, apodado Ferfal y especializado en survivalismo centrado en colapsos financieros, recomienda más la compra de oro en joyas viejas y/o rotas, por encima del bullion.

Específicamente se refiere al momento en que vayas a la joyería de un pueblo o una pequeña o mediana ciudad, a vender oro.
Si le llevas algún anillo y cadenitas de 14 ó 18 kilates, nunca llamará la atención. Es algo que se supone que poseen todas las familias, y no es inusual que en una crisis extrema se quieran vender.
En cambio:
Si acudes a la joyería a vender un krugerrand, puede que se corra enseguida la voz, y la gente, necesitada en esas situaciones extremas, suponga que la casa de donde ha salido un krugerrand albergue muchos más krugerrands.

(Insisto en que no es mía esa opinión. Pero yo, de todos modos, no la veo disparatada)

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 12:23 ----------

Ah, y también yo te doy la bienvenida a este hilo.


----------



## maganto (11 Ago 2016)

*Derribar precio oro*

Hola!

Soy nuevo en este foro y en este hilo.

Llevo siguiendo el precio del oro este año, y me hace gracia que cada vez que hay una reunión de la FED, muchas publicaciones USA anuncian que se acabó el tiempo de los GOLD BUG, que la gente se quedará pillada en el oro, que el precio del oro caerá al abismo, que si patatin que si patatan,

No se dan cuenta que se les ve el plumero!!

Adopt a gold-backed dollar? This is what happened the last time we tried - MarketWatch


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Ago 2016)

Bienvenido maganto, no te creas nada de lo que digan los millonarios pero fijate bien en lo que hacen.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, maganto: Bienvenido a este hilo y Gracias por su aporte. Je,je,je... llevan la "leche" con el "mantra" contrario al Oro y ¿sabe?, en estos casos SIEMPRE ha funcionado mucho mejor la llamada "opinión contraria"... Y porqué no se refieren a la fortísima devaluación que arrastra en el tiempo el USD y el resto de las monedas fiduciarias. NO, para qué, no se les fuera a acabar el "chiringuito"...

Créame, maganto, pero a los "cuervos" prefiero verlos en la lejanía y no revoloteando encima mío... por simple "precaución" y es que quiero seguir conservando la vista y, sobre todo, la "claridad" de la que hace gala.

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2016)

no, no...¡no compréis oro!. Insensatos. 

Atesorad billetes bancarios, o mejor aún, el dinero en el banco a plazo fijo eterno y pudiendo ser a interés -0,1% 

La otra gran opción es que invirtáis en bolsa/fondos... pero solo cuando esté en máximos de décadas, de este modo, estaréis seguros de que habréis realizado una gran compra.

Por último y no menos recomendable, es que donéis el excedente monetario al estado, él, este gran ente, os protegerá de cualquier desavenencia. Y si no pudiera, le pedirá ayuda a los bancos centrales y a la banca privada...todos ellos son nuestros amigos.

El oro es el enemigo, solo los ignorantes ven en un metal amarillo algo que valga la pena atesorar...eso es cosa de reyes muertos, faraones, brujos, e ignorantes económicos.

De todos modos, y solo por ser vosotros, estaría dispuesto a hacer un gran esfuerzo, y compraros el oro a un precio especial de spot -10%. Así que no lo dudéis, además os pagaré a 90 días, siempre que caiga en año bisiesto.

*Juan:_Cuesta* el oro, oro es, y como bien dices, es una inteligente opción para no dar demasiado el cante, obrar del modo que indicas.

De todos modos, siempre es mejor una moneda que un lingote a la hora de evitar esas señales de humo peligrosas.

*Maganto* Mangantes hay por todos lados, y saben usar la palabrería como linces las zarpas ante liebres cojas. También es cierto que matan tontos a diario, y a diario nacen otros nuevos, así que andemos con ojo ante "ofertas" como la que os he lanzado yo en la cabecera de este post.

El oro, es una burbuja de 6000 años, y si a la civilización le quedan otros 6000 pues la seguirá siendo.

Un saludo a todos, y buenas tardes...gracias por aportar.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Ago 2016)

Muchas felicidades para Mireia Belmonte por conseguir su primer Oro olímpico en 200 MM. El primer oro tambien para España en las Olimpiadas de Rio.


----------



## GOLDBUG (11 Ago 2016)

Está siendo increíble la subida en lo que va de año de las mineras plateras, unos pequeños datos:

Subida de la onza de la plata en 2016, desde 14$ a 20,16$ hoy mismo:+44%

ISVLF: Resumen para IMPACT SILVER CORP- Yahoo! Finanzas IMPACT Silver Corp. (ISVLF)

Principios de enero min en 0,08$ ahora mismo en 0,91$ +1040%

HL: Resumen para Hecla Mining Company Common Sto- Yahoo! Finanzas Hecla Mining Co. (HL) 

Principios de enero min en 1,52$ hora mismo en 7,25$ +380% 


USAPF: Resumen para - Yahoo! Finanzas Americas Silver Corporation (USAPF) 

Principios de año min en 0,04$ ahora mismo en 0,35$ + 780%

He escogido éstas porque son de las que más se han revalorizado, me gustaría saber vuestra opinión sobre estas subidas tan pronunciadas y el porque de tanta desproporción entre la subida de la onza con respecto a las mineras. Saludos


----------



## enblancoyenbotella (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, quería haceros una pregunta y conocer vuestra opinión y sabios consejos... soy novato en esto... Jejeje
Quería comprar algunas American Eagles 1oz como inversión a corto... Pero mirando la escalada del precio que lleva desde inicios de año no se si es un buen momento para entrar...
1.- que opináis?

Mi segunda duda era en cuanto a la venta... 
2- alguna recomendación vuestra respecto donde vender para evitar su fiscalidad?

Gracias de antemano por vuestros sabios consejos!


----------



## Sezosan (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, 
Casi todos vosotros afirmáis que el Oro no esta de moda ni lo estará. Que es cosa de unos pocos con Vista, Inteligencia y temple. Que es cosa de gente rara y tal.

Pues yo creo que la posesión de pequeñas cantidades de Oro y plata por la gente común esta mas cercana de lo que pueda parecer, y me explico; Cuando yo andaba por la Universidad, lo único que calmaba mi curiosidad sobre temas que no llegaran a mi era la Biblioteca y, (ya que internet aun apenas habían 10 terminales para 200 alumnos), en ella no encontré ni de lejos temas de educación económica básicos. Sin embargo, con INTERNET todo el mundo puede enterarse de las virtudes económicas de los MPs.

Lo que quiero decir es que mi generación, la de Naranjito, tiene la herramienta de la Información al alcance de la mano! Y si,,, algunos la usan.

Un saludo!


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2016)

Sezosan dijo:


> Hola,
> Casi todos vosotros afirmáis que el Oro no esta de moda ni lo estará. Que es cosa de unos pocos con Vista, Inteligencia y temple. Que es cosa de gente rara y tal.
> 
> Pues yo creo que la posesión de pequeñas cantidades de Oro y plata por la gente común esta mas cercana de lo que pueda parecer, y me explico; Cuando yo andaba por la Universidad, lo único que calmaba mi curiosidad sobre temas que no llegaran a mi era la Biblioteca y, (ya que internet aun apenas habían 10 terminales para 200 alumnos), en ella no encontré ni de lejos temas de educación económica básicos. Sin embargo, con INTERNET todo el mundo puede enterarse de las virtudes económicas de los MPs.
> ...



No te olvides que también tienen al alcance la herramienta de la desinformación. Y es plausible que 100 te digan que algo es bueno, y 10.000 que es malo, y el tiempo acabe dando la razón a los 100.

El problema de la información, como se ha comentado aquí desde hace tiempo, es entender de quién viene, y las intenciones que puede haber tras esa información.

Yo por ejemplo te puedo convencer de que el oro se irá a 3000 en un mes, para venderte mi oro ahora, y salir por patas sabiendo seguro que se irá a 1000.

La biblioteca era algo serio, internet tiene cabida para todo, y para todos...mírame a mi, estoy aquí escribiendo sin haber pasado ninguna criba que me permita corroborar mis propias palabras/letras.

Un saludo, y sigo pensando que el oro no está ni estará de moda, pues si llega a estar de moda algún día, quizá tenga que desprenderme de él, y la verdad, no es mi fin.


----------



## Sezosan (11 Ago 2016)

Cierto Paketazo, La biblioteca tenía y tiene la seriedad que nunca tendrá Internet. La información, llegue por el canal que llegue, el individuo debe cuestionarla e intentar contrastarla. Pero como digo, yo nunca supe como funcionaba el dinero fiduciario y las MPs hasta que no entré en los foros de economía y ciertos canales de YouTube. Dudo que de otra forma me hubiera enterado.
También es cierto que tu me puedes convencer que la Onza irá a 3000, pero lo bonito de un FORO es que seguro que habrá otro que opine lo contrario a ti! ;D. Yo tratare de analizar ambas posturas y daré forma a mi propia Opinión!


----------



## frisch (11 Ago 2016)

Sezosan dijo:


> Cierto Paketazo, La biblioteca tenía y tiene la seriedad que nunca tendrá Internet. La información, llegue por el canal que llegue, el individuo debe cuestionarla e intentar contrastarla. Pero como digo, yo nunca supe como funcionaba el dinero fiduciario y las MPs hasta que no entré en los foros de economía y ciertos canales de YouTube. Dudo que de otra forma me hubiera enterado.
> 
> .../...



Tu reflexión me recuerda a otra que me hice hace no mucho tiempo.
A partir de 2008 (y nos quedamos a cuadros) aprendimos de economía, de la realidad de la fabricación de la moneda, de la mentira del crédito y demás cuentos chinos pero claro ya demasiado tarde.

Ahora: hay que aprender otra cosa que se nos desvelará cuando les dé la gana.

Yo prefiero las bibliotecas (soy un pesimista).

_Edito_ Es como las guerras: sirven para aprender geografía pero no olvidemos que son guerras.


----------



## Charizato21 (11 Ago 2016)

enblancoyenbotella dijo:


> Hola, quería haceros una pregunta y conocer vuestra opinión y sabios consejos... soy novato en esto... Jejeje
> Quería comprar algunas American Eagles 1oz como inversión a corto... Pero mirando la escalada del precio que lleva desde inicios de año no se si es un buen momento para entrar...
> 1.- que opináis?
> 
> ...



1 Yo entré en enero, soy novato en esto, pero creo que es el momento, mira el post 5096 de Fernando en él indicaba
"El Oro presenta una pauta estacional favorable que empieza de forma muy tímida en Julio y suele prolongarse en Agosto y Septiembre, luego baja un poco en Octubre, para volver a subir en Noviembre y Diciembre. ¡Ojo! que las pautas NO se cumplen siempre, ni mucho menos y más bien son muy IRREGULARES. Ahora bien, para aquellos que les interese, los mejores meses son por este orden: Septiembre, Noviembre, Agosto y Diciembre."

Desde mi basto desconocimiento, creo que si, que ahora o la última semana de agosto por los vencimientos, dudo que baje de septiembre a diciembre, la situación geopolítica mundial va de muy mal a mucho pero; lo que tengo claro es que la FED no subirá los tipos => (septiembre/octubre por electoralista, noviembre la elecciones, diciembre tampoco lo harán las cosas están tan rematadamente mal que si los suben y se considerar el dólar refugio aplastarán su propia "economía productiva".

2- un coche discreto, nada de BMW, te vas a Ginebra y lo cambias, pides euros (es posible), metes un fajo de 9900 euros en la cartera, el resto en los pantalones que lleves, nada de esconderlos, vas con tu mujer o amante y que ponga otro fajo de 9900 en el bolso. Te pueden parar en Francia, te pueden dar una carta en castellano indicando que está prohibido llevar más de 10.000 euros, si eso pasara, dices que no. Si por lo que fuera te registran, recuerda no esconder el cash, dices que es dinero para viajar y punto. No hay ninguna ilegalidad. Después lo gastas viajando por Europa y tema solucionado, todo legal, ético y moral.


----------



## plastic_age (11 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Buenas, hay una cuestión irresoluta por ahí atras, ¿que os parecen esos pandas de 8gr de oro?.



Para empezar a apreciar la belleza de los pandas de oro está bien, son fáciles de comprar pero te darán relativamente poco si los vendes, (teniendo en cuenta que son 8 gramos de oro puro).
En estos tiempos de lateral bajista, que así es como en este hilo se llama a esta situación actual, no vale la pena invertir en oro para ganar dinero.
No puedes ganar nada, o ganar muy poco en el mejor de los casos. Y hasta perder, si lo haces muy seguido.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (11 Ago 2016)

Mi consejo a los nuevos que quieran entrar en el oro o la plata ahora es buen momento aunque esten subiendo, dado el cisne negro al que se va acercando la economía mundial. Evidentemente puede bajar un poquito pero personalmente veo más probable una escala alcista en los MPs.
El compañero plastic nombra pandas de 8gr pero el estandar son las monedas de 1 onza troy, o sus medias partes o cuartas partes o incluso 1/10 de onza, como por encima las de 2 o 5 onzas. Pero lo normal y más vendible las monedas de 1 OZ. Dentro de estas estan las bullion (Tiradas normales) y las premium) más exclusivas. Las series lunares son muy recomendables y revendibles aunque pagues más por el facial que por el metal.
Además de los pandas de oro chino no me fio un pelo por las falsificaciones, mis únicos pandas son de plata. En oro si quieres empezar unas Eagles, maple, filarmonica vas a pagar solo el precio del oro.


----------



## frisch (11 Ago 2016)

El Poder siempre trata (y lo consigue) canalizar el descontento por otros derroteros, como las aguas de un torrente que buscan salida por donde pueda discurrir.

Cuando el Poder se dio cuenta de que en España empezaba a cuajar la expresión PPSOE (por cierto, no sé si os habéis dado cuenta pero hace ya un año y medio que en los medios de comunicación alternativos de Internet ya no aparece la expresión, simple y llanamente, y en los medios digitales como Público, ElDiario, menos y, sin embargo, son medios oficiosos, estos dos últimos, del partido que denunciaba el PPSOEISMO). Retomo la frase, cuando el Poder se dio cuenta de que España empezaba a cuajar la expresión PPSOE, se inventó un canal de desagüe de las aguas turbulentas.

¿Qué ocurre después de dos elecciones seguidas por imposibilidad de formar gobierno (la primera vez en la historia democrática de España)?

Que el concepto de PPSOEISMO se diluye, aparece el Puente sobre Aguas Turbulentas de los Ciudadanos y el Poder sigue mandando.

¿Quién creó esos partidos supuestamente canalizadores del desconcierto, descontento, e incluso estoy hasta los huevos?

El Poder.

A buen entendedor pocas palabras.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# GOLDBUG: NADA nuevo bajo el Sol... El comportamiento que estás observando en las "plateras" mineras es algo inherente a la volatilidad que impera en el mundo de la Plata. Dicho de otra manera: éstas mineras suelen adelantarse ampliamente al precio que pueda alcanzar la Plata cuando se mueve al alza y suelen girarse antes de que se alcance el "pico"... Es tan simple como ver que hizo Hecla en el anterior ciclo: 

- Febrero 2009: $1,52
- Diciembre 2010: $11,26
- Octubre 2011: $6,27
- Julio 2012: $4,50

Y en el actual "ciclo" ha partido desde los $1,89 de Diciembre de 2015... ¿Que este "ciclo" vaya a ser igual que el anterior? Es factible, porque la tendencia parece ser la que es... Ahora bien, me has puesto tres mineras en las que yo NO estaría si tenemos en cuenta el Balance general, donde el endeudamiento es sencillamente brutal y sin perspectivas de mejora a no ser que se alcancen precios muy, pero muy por encima de los máximos históricos de los Hermanos Hunt...

Esto que te comento lo puedes trasladar prácticamente a toda la minería "platera"... Es muy simple: mira los precios que tenían entre finales de 2008 y principios de 2009... Luego, la evolución que tuvieron...

Como SIEMPRE digo, GOLDBUG, la Historia es "repetitiva" y aquí NO es diferente. Quizás, estas subidas tengan que ver con dos cosas: 1ª) Se descuenta que la Plata se va a ir bastante más arriba -donde sea...- y 2ª) Era -y es- un sector muy deteriorado y hay un "excedente" de dinero que busca "alternativas" dentro del mundo de la Especulación. Y también es factible un "mix" de ambas...

En fin, si no hay nada "raro" entre medias, puede resultar interesante, pero buscaría plateras con más "empaque"... Las tres que citas son meros chicharros y, quizás, la única que se "salve" algo sea Hecla por los inversores institucionales que tiene detrás, pero tampoco te pienses... que a la hora de "descargar" serán los primeros.

Si necesitas alguna aclaración más, me lo comentas y te la aclaro. También has de entender que siempre he sido un "fundamentalistas" y no me han llamado las empresas para "especular". Y, por supuesto, haciendo hincapié en que estos son análisis basados en mi experiencia y NO en una exposición que ya no tengo a los mercados de Renta Variable.

# enblancoyenbotella: Bienvenido al hilo y le diré que, en mi modesta opinión, es una auténtica locura meterse en la Plata para especular en FÍSICO a "corto plazo". Y con ese horizonte temporal, por tanto especulativo, mejor mineras o/y ETFs., aceptando eso sí el riesgo implícito que asumiría con esa decisión.

# plastic_age: Actualmente, el Oro está asentado en un lateral/ALCISTA...

Bueno, un poco más tarde, os enlazo algo interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (11 Ago 2016)

Sezosan dijo:


> Pues yo creo que la posesión de pequeñas cantidades de Oro y plata por la gente común esta mas cercana de lo que pueda parece



Las pequeñas cantidades no sirven para nada, nuevamente os engañais en este hilo con las "virtudes del oro". El oro y la plata van a ser un fracaso absoluto en los proximos años. Mientras tanto acciones como la de Amazon se han multiplicado por 21 en los ultimos 10 años.


----------



## fernandojcg (11 Ago 2016)

Pues, nada ya lo sabe: compre más Amazon...

Por cierto, acabo de mirar los ratios de esa empresa y me "descubro" ante un "lince" de las Finanzas como Vd. quiere demostrar ser:

- PER 2016 estimado: 130,94 
- PRECIO VALOR CONTABLE: 20,32

Sobran comentarios...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## GOLDBUG (11 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # GOLDBUG: NADA nuevo bajo el Sol... El comportamiento que estás observando en las "plateras" mineras es algo inherente a la volatilidad que impera en el mundo de la Plata. Dicho de otra manera: éstas mineras suelen adelantarse ampliamente al precio que pueda alcanzar la Plata cuando se mueve al alza y suelen girarse antes de que se alcance el "pico"... Es tan simple como ver que hizo Hecla en el anterior ciclo:
> 
> ...



Muchas Gracias Fernando me ha quedado claro, saludos


----------



## amador (12 Ago 2016)

fernando:

El artículo de James Rickards es interesante, pero deja en suspenso cuál es el "trigger" que según él dispararía el precio del oro ...

No es ninguno de los que comenta, sino "otro" que no comenta.

¿Alguna idea de cuál puede ser?

Buenas noches





fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejos dos artículos que me han parecido bastante interesantes...
> 
> No, This Won't Cause a Gold Shock (Something Else I've Just Exposed Will) - The Daily Reckoning
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

Racional con el oro y la plata desde el 1 de enero de este año hubieses ganado más pasta que con el Armazon, así que solo lo dices por tocar los huevos como un vil trol.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, amador: El artículo de Jim Rickards está bastante bien y me ha gustado porque dice y sugiere bastantes "verdades" que muchos "metaleros" no quieren ver... Como que el Comex no petará porque a NADIE de los "actores" principales le interesa, sobre la manipulación que realiza China en el mercado del Oro... En fin, cosas que yo también he comentado por estos hilos.

Respecto a lo que preguntas, creo que Jim Rickards se está refiriendo -sin nombrarlo- a un colapso financiero. En realidad, yo también trabajo con esa posibilidad y también con la de un conflicto geopolítico de gran envergadura. Y de hecho uno puede llevar al otro: simples "vasos comunicantes"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 00:57 ----------

Ayer, en uno de mis comentarios, me refería a lo que voy a enlazar y, ya de paso, algún "lince" financiero me puede explicar porqué el Oro sigue imponiéndose TOZUDAMENTE al USD... Y recordemos que las acciones americanas están vinculadas a éste...

- US Dollar

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

Si fernando coincido contigo. Expongo mi visión bastante madmaxista. (No marxista) que el factor inestabilidad política desencadene 3GM con varios países implicados USA, UE-OTAN turquía en su ofensiva neotomana, Irán, Israel palestina, Argelia que petará en cuanto la palme el viejo dictador.... y el bajo crecimiento por la destrucción de la clase media y la caída del poder adquisitivo todo derivado de la destrucción del empleo estable clave para llevar una vida ordenada y fundar una família. Los tiempos cambian rápido y la entrada masiva de inmigrantes musulmanes y la desestabilización y desintegración social, y el tejido asociativo para destruir la comunicación humana. La sanidad hasta los topes de nuevos usuarios hecha hacia la privada a muchos que deciden pagar. Y las escuelas públicas con las bandas de colores son un serio problema si queremos un hijo bien educado y pagan concertadas y privadas. Pero entonces entiendo que todo esto pasa porqué lo han programado así los putos iluminatis, bilderbergs comisión trilateral y la madre que los parió a todos. 
Pero hay que tener ESPERANZA. Cuando todo caiga y el estado ya no pueda garantizar nuestra seguridad porque la policía ha desaparecido y las tinieblas de la podredumbre de hordas oscuras arrase todo a su paso se crearán nuevas comunidades aisladas y conectadas que usarán el patrón oro y se reintaurará un nuevo orden.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Yo tengo una visión un poco distinta de cómo puede desencadenarse la "tormenta" que se vislumbra en el horizonte... Para mí -y ya lo he apuntado en mi anterior comentario-, estamos abocados a un colapso financiero y a un conflicto geopolítico de envergadura y, para ser más claro, bélico.

El primero es evidente. Todo el sistema económico-financiero está tan CARCOMIDO que es cuestión de tiempo que se venga abajo. No hace mucho que hablaba con el gestor que ahora lleva parte de mi patrimonio y éste -familiar de un prestigioso economista- me comentaba que existía una burbuja brutal en los Bonos y, hablando de todo un poco, me reconoció que en la Bolsa prácticamente estaban fuera. Le expliqué cuál era mi estrategia actual en mis "inversiones" y estuvo muy interesado. A fin de cuentas, el hombre -buen profesional- NO pretendió venderme ninguno de sus productos y vio que ya venía con los "deberes" hechos de casa, aparte de que se dio cuenta enseguida de que "entiendo" bastante sobre estos temas. Además, hace ya muchos años, había trabajado con ellos y es una gestora bastante transparente, aunque en los activos con muy bajo riesgo ofrecen poco, pero bastante por encima de lo que ahora es habitual. En fin, entre tenerlo en el Banco "muerto de risa" y esto, pues está clara la elección -al menos, para mí, que es a quien tiene que interesar-. Tampoco se puede tener todo en Bancolchón, MPs y otros...

Volviendo a tu comentario, HUMANO DE PLATA, aparte del probable colapso financiero y que esperemos no sea súbito -difícil...-, de manera que tengamos margen para movernos en la "foto", lo que más me preocupa es que se dé esa situación bélica entre potencias y que cada vez veo más probable. Está tan claro cómo conocer lo que está sucediendo en las fronteras de los principales "actores".

No creo que el mundo árabe vaya a tener un papel relevante y más bien serán víctimas, al igual que la mayor parte de Occidente y de Oriente... Aquí, parece que hay mucho interés en "liarla" por parte de los de SIEMPRE, es deciir aquellos que no vemos, que no sabemos quiénes son, pero que en la práctica dominan el mundo y yo voy mucho más allá del "folklore" que pueda haber alrededor de los Illuminatis, Bilderberg, etc. Éstos siguen estando, pero creo que han "mutado" a Corporaciones con un gran Poder en todas las esferas a escala mundial y te das cuenta de ello cuando "escarbas" en las "conexiones" que existen entre buena parte de las más importantes, es decir las que "cortan el bacalao"...

Por otro lado, tenemos eso a lo que te estás refiriendo: una caída brutal en los estándares de la calidad de vida y, sobre todo, de VALORES en nuestra Sociedad y NO me refiero exclusivamente a la española, ya que en todas partes "cuecen habas"...

En fin, el resultante "final" para mí NO es tan "esperanzador" como apuntas en tu comentario, pero bueno esperemos que ambos andemos equivocados y esto se reconduzca de alguna manera, pero me temo que desde el INMOVILISMO y la INOPIA Social poco se va a poder arreglar... Y más si la preocupación mayoritaría consiste en "cazar" Pokémon o ser un auténtico IDIOTA "virtual".

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- MUEREN VARIAS PERSONAS INCÓMODAS PARA HILLARY CLINTON EN

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Mi consejo a los nuevos que quieran entrar en el oro o la plata ahora es buen momento aunque esten subiendo, dado el cisne negro al que se va acercando la economía mundial. Evidentemente puede bajar un poquito pero personalmente veo más probable una escala alcista en los MPs.
> El compañero plastic nombra pandas de 8gr pero el estandar son las monedas de 1 onza troy, o sus medias partes o cuartas partes o incluso 1/10 de onza, como por encima las de 2 o 5 onzas. Pero lo normal y más vendible las monedas de 1 OZ. Dentro de estas estan las bullion (Tiradas normales) y las premium) más exclusivas. Las series lunares son muy recomendables y revendibles aunque pagues más por el facial que por el metal.
> *Además de los pandas de oro chino no me fio un pelo por las falsificaciones*, mis únicos pandas son de plata. En oro si quieres empezar unas Eagles, maple, filarmonica vas a pagar solo el precio del oro.



Hombre se supone que tiendas como la de Necho o el andorrano que son los que las tienen por aquí ahora no te van a meter gato por liebre..¿no?.

Ademas comprar monedas de oro debería implicar el comprobar por todo medio posible su autenticidad. Solo he tenido algun soberano y asi lo hice.


----------



## paketazo (12 Ago 2016)

racional dijo:


> Las pequeñas cantidades no sirven para nada, nuevamente os engañais en este hilo con las "virtudes del oro". El oro y la plata van a ser un fracaso absoluto en los proximos años. Mientras tanto acciones como la de Amazon se han multiplicado por 21 en los ultimos 10 años.



La cave es entender que el oro físico no es un mecanismo especulativo.

Quién pretenda hacer una operación buena a unos pocos meses vista con metal físico, es mejor que se dedique a viajar y comprar directamente en minas de Sudamérica y vaya a vender a Suiza.

Creo que todos los que andamos por aquí, sabemos que hay mejores opciones para sacar "cuartos" en pocas horas con derivados...no hace ni falta ir al mercado bursátil.

Incluso en las cryptodivisas se pueden hacer revalorizaciones de 3 dígitos en unas horas.

¿dormiría tranquilo ahí metido?...no, yo al menos no. ¿Y con buena parte de mi capital metido en Amazon, Yahoo, EBay...? Yo ahora mismo tampoco. Lo que no quita que muchos hayan sacado buena rentabilidad de ello, y la verdad ojala así siga siendo.

Buen día a todos, ya viernes.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# gurrumino: Hay tiendas donde se puede comprar con absoluta confianza y a las dos que citas añadiría la del amigo mundofila. Con las tres he hecho tratos y bien, especialmente con necho y mundofila. Creo que también tiene tienda fran69 y que goza de buena reputación en el foro.

Luego, también existen foreros muy serios y a los que yo también he realizado compras satisfactorias.

# paketazo: Es obvio lo que comentas... pero algunos pretenden dar "clases" de Economía y Finanzas en un lugar donde su nivel no pasa del 1º de Bachillerato de mi ya lejana adolescencia...

Y dejo esto...

- La segunda guerra civil norteamericana y el nacionalismo blanco | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

Interesantes tus aportes fernando como siempre. Yo del oro chino no me fio independientemente de quien lo venda. Hay mucho panda con tugsteno suelto porque el estado chino se queda el oro de verdad, y suelta la mierda, me lo dijo un chino que sabe que el compra águilas y maples.


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2016)

*fernandojcg* , me he referido solo a esos 2 vendedores por ser los únicos que disponen de esos pandas de 8gr o al menos era así hace unos días.

Sobre el tema de la autenticidad, ¿vosotros si comprais una moneda de oro no la comprobais sea cual sea su procedencia por mucha garantía que os de una tienda o vendedor?.

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 10:34 ----------




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Interesantes tus aportes fernando como siempre. Yo del oro chino no me fio independientemente de quien lo venda. Hay mucho panda con tugsteno suelto porque el estado chino se queda el oro de verdad, y suelta la mierda, me lo dijo un chino que sabe que el compra águilas y maples.



Hombre una cosa es que se falsifiquen pandas y otra que el propio estado cometa un pufo de tal calibre, no se, como que no lo veo.


----------



## amador (12 Ago 2016)

El estado no creo, pero Alibaba te las vende sin problemas.

Eagle de tungsteno chapada en oro.

Alibaba*Manufacturer*Directory*-*Suppliers,*Manufacturers,*Exporters*&amp;*Importers*

Medidas (diámetro y grosor) te darían clavadas, el color también (chapada), pero el sonido la debería delatar. Nunca he visto una de cerca.

Saludos

[/COLOR]

Hombre una cosa es que se falsifiquen pandas y otra que el propio estado cometa un pufo de tal calibre, no se, como que no lo veo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> El estado no creo, pero Alibaba te las vende sin problemas.
> 
> Eagle de tungsteno chapada en oro.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Queda comparar con una foto auténtica y de buena definición (a falta de la pieza en mano:´(),


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (12 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> El estado no creo, pero Alibaba te las vende sin problemas.
> 
> Eagle de tungsteno chapada en oro.
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

No termino de ver claro que el gobierno chino participe en falsificar pandas de oro. Si el principal objetivo del China es desdolarizar el mundo, el hecho de que la población china tenga oro y confie en ese oro(más que en el dolar) les beneficia.


----------



## enblancoyenbotella (12 Ago 2016)

Gracias Charitazo21 por tus inputs!




Charizato21 dijo:


> 1 Yo entré en enero, soy novato en esto, pero creo que es el momento, mira el post 5096 de Fernando en él indicaba
> "El Oro presenta una pauta estacional favorable que empieza de forma muy tímida en Julio y suele prolongarse en Agosto y Septiembre, luego baja un poco en Octubre, para volver a subir en Noviembre y Diciembre. ¡Ojo! que las pautas NO se cumplen siempre, ni mucho menos y más bien son muy IRREGULARES. Ahora bien, para aquellos que les interese, los mejores meses son por este orden: Septiembre, Noviembre, Agosto y Diciembre."
> 
> Desde mi basto desconocimiento, creo que si, que ahora o la última semana de agosto por los vencimientos, dudo que baje de septiembre a diciembre, la situación geopolítica mundial va de muy mal a mucho pero; lo que tengo claro es que la FED no subirá los tipos => (septiembre/octubre por electoralista, noviembre la elecciones, diciembre tampoco lo harán las cosas están tan rematadamente mal que si los suben y se considerar el dólar refugio aplastarán su propia "economía productiva".
> ...


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Ago 2016)

enblancoyenbotella dijo:


> Hola, quería haceros una pregunta y conocer vuestra opinión y sabios consejos... soy novato en esto... Jejeje
> Quería comprar algunas American Eagles 1oz como inversión a corto... Pero mirando la escalada del precio que lleva desde inicios de año no se si es un buen momento para entrar...
> 1.- que opináis?
> 
> ...



Buenas

Invertir en plata física a corto? No lo veo, partes con la desventaja que da el IVA. Si quieres invertir en plata a corto, hazlo en papel, pero tendrás papeles no metal.

Respecto a la segunda pregunta, no creo que un foro en abierto sea el lugar más apropiado para dar recomendaciones de cómo defraudar a la Hacienda Pública.






HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El compañero plastic nombra pandas de 8gr pero el estandar son las monedas de 1 onza troy, o sus medias partes o cuartas partes o incluso 1/10 de onza, como por encima las de 2 o 5 onzas. Pero lo normal y más vendible las monedas de 1 OZ. Dentro de estas estan las bullion (Tiradas normales) y las premium) más exclusivas.
> 
> Las series lunares son muy recomendables y revendibles aunque pagues más por el facial que por el metal.
> 
> ...




Si es cierto que en plata el "formato" es la onza, en el oro no ocurre así, hay mucho más movimiento en formatos de 1/2 onza o 1/4 onza que en el formato "1 onza". Si bien es cierto que la prima es menor conforme se adquiere mayor cantidad de metal, también es cierto que el mercado se reduce según aumenta el peso de la pieza.

Imaginemos un spot de 3000$ onza, y dos vendedores, uno con una onza que pide 3000, y otro con esos mismos 31,1 gramos de oro pero dividido 5 monedas tipo gallo, vrenelli, Enmanuel.... Me juego con cualquiera un par de cervezas que el de las piezas pequeñas las vende antes que el que posee la pieza de onza.


Respecto a los pandas falsos, he visto cientos de falsos, pero en plata, en oro aún no he visto ninguno. Y recordad que las maple tienen unas medidas de seguridad que no las tienen el resto de onzas, así pues quien quiera metal x metal, que no las pase por alto. Las Eagle, Philarmonic, Elefante y Kruger no las compraría a no ser que conozca muy bien la pieza.

¿Alguien ha visto un Gallo, Vrenelli, 20 liras Italianas, 20 F Belgas, 20 bolivares...falsos? Pues ya está, no hay que complicarse mucho.

Otro tema, las onzas con premiun en el oro, no las veo, y vuelvo a lo mismo, mercado potencial muy reducido, salen en subasta y terminan al mismo precio que un Panda del 2001, a spot.




racional dijo:


> Las pequeñas cantidades no sirven para nada, nuevamente os engañais en este hilo con las "virtudes del oro". El oro y la plata van a ser un fracaso absoluto en los proximos años. Mientras tanto acciones como la de Amazon se han multiplicado por 21 en los ultimos 10 años.



Se te echaba de menos, se de nuevo bienvenido )

La cuestión como se ha dicho "n" veces, es la de poner a salvo ese "exceso" de efectivo, en lugar de dejarlo en el Banco con los riesgos que ello conlleva o dejarlo en Bancolchón, con los riesgos que también lleva, pues se "cambia" por un valor seguro y refugio que lo lleva siendo desde que el hombre dejó el truque de lado. Por lo que como ves, no he utilizado la palabra "inversión" por ningún lado.

Ahora, pudiera ser que en un determinado momento ese cambio de papel moneda por oro no haya sido tan ventajoso para nuestros intereses como si éste se hubiera realizado unos días más tarde. Esto también pasa cuando compras leche y a los dos días regresas al super y ves una oferta tipo 3x2, o cuando te vas de vacaciones y cambias euros por libras el día antes del Brexit, etc etc.... la cuestión radica en promediar el precio, y asegurar el precio más bajo posible. Si el mes pasado compré dos gallos y este mes ha bajado aún más el oro, compro media onza, si el mes siguiente sube, no compro nada. Sencillo, verdad?

Ahora que he nombrado lo del brexit, afectó la votación de la misma manera a quien tenía 100k libras en el banco que a quien tenía 100k libras en oro.... de la misma.

Un saludo y muchas gracias por los aportes, ni en pleno Agosto se toma vacaciones. Es de agradecer:Aplauso:


----------



## Charizato21 (12 Ago 2016)

"""Empieza la locura de verdad""", tal vez sea este el cisne negro que no revela Jim Rickards en su artículo, ahí van los enlaces ...

Raiffeisenbank Gmund cobrará 0,4% en depósitos de más de 100.000 euros a partir de septiembre.


Es decir, les das por ejemplo 1.000.000 euros, no te dan nada, te cobran 4.000 al año por tenerlo, y encima como quiebren, porque pueden hacerlo, ya que son muy conocidos, pero en su casa a la hora de comer, te quedas sin 900.000 euros. Una maravilla. Todo muy lógico. El BCE se lo ha currado. A ver como termina este absurdo surrealista. Este banco es alemán se mueve por la zona de los Alpes.


Leer más: Raiffeisenbank Gmund cobrará 0,4% en depósitos de más de 100.000 euros a partir de septiembre.


El absurdo va a más. Pequeños bancos alemanes anuncian que cobrarán 0,4% por la custodia de depósito de clientes...

El absurdo va a más. Pequeños bancos alemanes anuncian que cobrarán 0,4% por la custodia de depósito de clientes...


----------



## enblancoyenbotella (12 Ago 2016)

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios y aportes Fernandojcg!




fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # GOLDBUG: NADA nuevo bajo el Sol... El comportamiento que estás observando en las "plateras" mineras es algo inherente a la volatilidad que impera en el mundo de la Plata. Dicho de otra manera: éstas mineras suelen adelantarse ampliamente al precio que pueda alcanzar la Plata cuando se mueve al alza y suelen girarse antes de que se alcance el "pico"... Es tan simple como ver que hizo Hecla en el anterior ciclo:
> 
> ...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

Arbeyna yo no e dicho que las monedas de 1 Oz sean las más vendidas, he dicho que son el estandar para medir el precio del oro. Y la forma más aconsejable de comprar oro.

He leído unos articulos sobre lo fácil que es hacerse con los coches nuevos con un ordenador y el tema es preocupante.
Cambiaré pronto de coche y tengo claro que lo quiero con llave de encendido.
Descubren cómo hackear 100 millones de Volkswagen para robarlos en un minuto - Ecomotor.es

además de los vehículos Volkswagen, este sistema también afecta a otras marcas entre las que se encuentran Audi, Skoda, Alfa Romeo, Citroen, Fiat, Ford, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Opel o Peugeot, y que la cuantía que tienen que invertir los hackers para manipular el cierre de los vehículos es ínfimo: en torno a 40 dólares (unos 35 euros).


----------



## paketazo (12 Ago 2016)

*Charitazo21* cuando hace unos meses empezamos a ver tipos negativos en países como Suiza, aquí no se pasó por alto.

Quién más o quién menos concluyó que eso sería una tendencia muy probable a medio plazo.

Si recapitulas los acontecimientos, no te llevarás sorpresas.

1-Quiebras y rescates bancarios en 2008

2-Bancos centrales comienzan políticas expansivas como jamás se habían visto.

3-Guerra encubierta, y no tan encubierta contra el efectivo (se limitan los ingresos en efectivo sin identificar, obligación de no pagar en efectivo a partir de un determinado importe, no cruzar fronteras con un determinado efectivo, obligatoriedad de ser titular de una cuenta bancaria para contratar servicios básicos, renta, alquileres...)

4- Se extiende a nivel mundial el depósito negativo, y se aumentan las comisiones bancarias.

5- Se usan los ataques terroristas en Europa para limitar movimientos de capital, dejar de producir billetes de 500€, atacar a pagos alternativos (Bitcoin), y se sientan precedentes para el uso "recomendado" de la credit card.

_*Esto ya sería hipotético.*_

7- Se reduce todavía más el limite de pagos efectivos, quizá a 250€.

8-Se recomienda pagar mediate tarjeta, móvil, o similares para que quede constancia del gasto/ingreso, y de dónde viene.

10-Obligatoriedad de poseer el 100% del capital bancarizado en banca nacional o supranacional.

11- Eliminación del efectivo.

12- Balances personales a disposición de la banca privada, bancos centrales y estado para su análisis y estudio (siempre escudándose en el terrorismo y los defraudadores)

13- Beneplácito de los autómatas en los que se ha convertido la población (ahora ya esclavizada por el sistema y solo poseedora del tiempo que le queda por vivir, el resto es propiedad "indirectamente" de los estados)

Veremos en que punto nos morimos los que por aquí andamos...esperemos no verlo ni vivirlo.

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## gurrumino (12 Ago 2016)

*Paketazo*, diría que con 5 años mas de vida, o pongamos 10 para no ser rácanos, veremos algo de lo que expones en esa hipótesis.


----------



## pamarvilla (12 Ago 2016)

Buenas tardes. Pues tal como yo lo veo, la nueva crisis financiera (ésta más gorda) sí que debe estar más cerca, puede que sea cuestión de muy pocos meses. Y la geopolítica lleva muy mal camino, especialmente en Asia y en el flanco Mediterráneo y oriental europeo, viene dando síntomas de tender a tensionarse y muchas posibilidades de derivar en algo a gran escala. En todo caso esto lo vislumbro más gradualmente, todavía a algunos años vista. Y como solemos decir, ojalá quede en una mera presunción. 
ienso:
En cualquier caso a río revuelto...
Llega una tormenta perfecta para beneficio de los inversores en oro | Cronista Comercial

Gracias en general por todas las aportaciones. Salu2


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

*~* dijo:


> Pues hierras, las monedas más vendidas si son las de una onza, las krugerrand llevan 54,5 millones de monedas vendidas, no tengo tiempo,pero míralo y veras q es verdad.
> La historia de porque surgió esa moneda es curiosa diselo al otro no a mi


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Interesantes comentarios los que estáis haciendo y el hilo vuelve a recuperar su "tono" y nivel habituales. Imagino que tenemos por delante un Otoño muy interesante, teniendo en cuenta el mantenimiento que estamos realizando en el hilo en una estación tan poco propicia como es la estival.

# Arbeyna: Hola, amigo. Y totalmente de acuerdo contigo: el Oro mejor en moneda "pequeña" y que haya tenido la consideración de "dinero" en el pasado. Eso no quita para que se posean también en su "formato" más grande y yo aquí me decanto por los 50 Pesos mexicanos y el Krugerrand.

# tocatejistaextremo: NO tiene ningún sentido que el Gobierno chino falsificará el Oro y otra cosa es lo que estén realizando varias "empresas" chinas... De hecho, el Gobierno está incentivando la inversión del Oro entre su ciudadanía -la que tiene poder adquisitivo, claro...-, pero teniendo en cuenta la ambigüedad de ese país (un mix "comunista" y neoliberal...) eso les deja abiertas las puertas a la "confiscación" si lo estiman necesario. Y tampoco sería algo "nuevo" por aquellas latitudes...

# paketazo: Excelente comentario y está claro que vamos o nos "dirigen" hacia ahí...

# gurrumino: Creo que buena parte de lo que expone paketazo lo veremos antes de esos 5 años que comentas y los 10 años, al paso que vamos, suponen ya una "eternidad". Recuerda esto que te comento porque en los próximos 4 años vamos a ver muchas cosas, pero muchas...

# pamarvilla: Creo que la Crisis económica-financiera o más bien una extensión de la misma (NUNCA salimos...) se irá agudizando a partir del próximo año... En cuanto a la cuestión geopolítica, pues NO lo veo a muchos años vista: puede estallar en cualquier momento y lugar... y, de momento, se "conforman" con tener repartidos "focos incendiados" repartidos por aquí y por allá... Lo dicho: en los próximos 4 años vamos a asistir a hechos muy relevantes y que creo nos van a repercutir a TODOS. Y, por supuesto, Ojalá me equivoque en estas "percepciones" que ahora tengo. 

Y sobre la Historia del Krugerrand, a nivel divulgativo, os dejo esto...

- Así nació el Krugerrand

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

*~* dijo:


> Pues hierras, las monedas más vendidas si son las de una onza, las krugerrand llevan 54,5 millones de monedas vendidas, no tengo tiempo,pero míralo y veras q es verdad.
> La historia de porque surgió esa moneda es curiosa
> 
> 
> Diselo al otro no a mi


----------



## frisch (12 Ago 2016)

Este es un artículo que en mi opinión es muy interesante porque básicamente plantea que los bancos ya no están al cargo del cotarro sino el binomio Gobiernos/Bancos Centrales.

Está en francés, ya sé que pocos lo leen pero os animo a tirar de traductor y leerlo con detenimiento. Creo que merece la pena porque da pistas, para mí, nuevas (no es corto pero tampoco largo y todos los párrafos dicen algo con enjundia, lo cual no significa estar de acuerdo).

Le capitalo-socialisme-monétaire d

Espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Arbeyna (12 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Arbeyna yo no e dicho que las monedas de 1 Oz sean las más vendidas, he dicho que son el estandar para medir el precio del oro. Y la forma más aconsejable de comprar oro.



Pues disculpa, pero cuando leí:




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El compañero plastic nombra pandas de 8gr pero el estandar son las monedas de 1 onza troy, o sus medias partes o cuartas partes o incluso 1/10 de onza, como por encima las de 2 o 5 onzas. *Pero lo normal y más vendible las monedas de 1 OZ*. Dentro de estas estan las bullion (Tiradas normales) y las premium) más exclusivas.
> 
> Las series lunares son muy recomendables y revendibles aunque pagues más por el facial que por el metal.
> 
> Además de los pandas de oro chino no me fio un pelo por las falsificaciones, mis únicos pandas son de plata. En oro si quieres empezar unas Eagles, maple, filarmonica vas a pagar solo el precio del oro.




Deduje que dabas mayor importancia al formato "onza" por ser lo normal y más vendible, y discrepo, para invertir en oro, lo normal y más vendible son las monedas de oro de 6,5 y 8 gramos. En 1940 no tenías ni Pandas, ni Maples, ni Filarmonicas, ni Islas Cook, ni Elefantes de Somalia.... sin embargo tenias las 25 pesetas, el soberano, la libra Saudí, el franco belga, francés, luxemburgues, la lira Italiana, el bolivar venezolano, el franco belga, el suizo... me puedo tirar toda la tarde

No dudo que las monedas tipo inversión son mucho más placenteras a la vista, monedas perfectas, acuñación extraordinaria, impoluta presentación... pero no dejan de ser productos modernos destinados a aquellos "inversores" de metales a los que no les guste la numismática. Ya nuestros abuelos y los abuelos de éstos guardaban oro y plata, "por si acaso", nosotros lo hacemos de igual manera, pero como nos hemos vuelto más limpios, mas refinados, más exclusivos y más .... pues las casas de moneda funden las monedas históricas, las acuñan de nuevo, y nos las venden con un ligero premiun, y es que la tonteria, hay que pagarla.

Alguna media onza panda tengo, pero más por estupidez que por otra cosa, lo peor es que como los que coleccionamos moneda, en mayor o menor medida, arrastramos un severo TOC, año tras año, y siempre que la cosa no se tuerza, seguiré pasando por caja.

Ahora, en serio te digo, que pongo en una mesa 10 monedas bullion, maples, eagles, philarmonic, panda.... y en otra mesa 10 monedas de oro, acuñadas para circular, vrenellis, genios, gallos, piezas sudamericanas, austriacas, etc. Y los ojos se van a las monedas que fueron monedas.


Respecto a la forma más aconsejable de comprar oro, no creo que debamos centrarnos en un formato en particular, sino proyectar, antes de comprar, llegado el caso de qué manera vamos a "darle salida", y es que no es lo mismo vender una moneda de 5000 euros que cinco monedas de 1000 euros.






*~* dijo:


> Pues hierras, las monedas más vendidas si son las de una onza, las krugerrand llevan 54,5 millones de monedas vendidas, no tengo tiempo,pero míralo y veras q es verdad.
> La historia de porque surgió esa moneda es curiosa también



Hombre, si como dato de ser la moneda más vendida ofreces su tirada, te dire que entre 1906 y 1914 se acuñaron más de 73 millones de "Gallos" o "Marianne" como llaman otros.


 Hola Fernando, respecto a los 50 Pesos poco tengo que decir, pero del Kruger.... vamos a tener la misma "discusión" que con la Libertad mexicana, bien sabes que no son monedas, son chapas, acuñadas en metal noble, pero chapas al fin. 


He pegado un ojo a la demanda del oro según el World Gold Council, cuanto menos interesante.

Gold Demand Trends Q2 2016 | World Gold Council

Un saludo y buena tarde


----------



## frisch (12 Ago 2016)

Gracias Arbeyna.
Toda una lección, magistral.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

:XX::XX::XX:... amigo Arbeyna, NO discrepamos en el fondo, sino en los "matices"... ¡Joder! aunque creo que tienes más experiencia que yo en el tema numismatico (tampoco mucho más... je,je,je), en los MPs creo que te llevo unos cuantos "metros" de distancia (tampoco muchos...).

Vamos a ver, los 50 Pesos Mexicanos ya NO son una "chapa" como tu calificas a las Libertades de Plata, pero te recuerdo que éstas son canjeables por Pesos Mexicanos en Banxico... Por tanto, de hecho y en la práctica qué son: ¿"rounds" o "monedas"? Yo diría que allí tienen la consideración de MONEDA...)

Además, a favor de los 50 Pesos Centenario tenemos que su producción está finiquitada y eso le da un ligerísimo "plus" en el tiempo y, por otro lado, es un "referente" en Hispanoamérica... En cualquier caso, hay que advertir que están apareciendo falsificaciones de esta moneda, por tanto mucho ¡Ojo! con ella.

Respecto al Krugerrand, vale, lo que tú quieras... pero ésa es la moneda de "referencia" entre los inversores en monedas de Oro. ¡Ojo! que a mí NO me gusta, pero es lo que hay... ¡Que lo sepas! Y lo sabes...:fiufiu:

Hombre, a mí no me ha importado pagar cierto "plus" en determinadas monedas como en los 20 Francos franceses: Bonaparte, Louis Philipppe, etc. Ya sabes que tengo buen gusto...

Y voy a añadir algo que mucha gente desconoce e incluso la mayor parte de los "metaleros" y que debería hacer "pensar" a los "anti": En 1980, los 20 Francos franceses llegaron a alcanzar el 100% sobre el Spot, es decir que los "Napoleones" valían dos veces más que el peso en su Oro. Y en el Krugerrand pasó algo parecido, ya que tuvieron un valor entre 1,5 y 2 veces más que su "teórico" valor...:

NO tiene porqué ser "replicado" en el futuro, pero bueno es un dato más que tener en cuenta y a favor de las monedas "viejas" en relación a las de diseño de "estar por casa", al menos en el Oro. Y la Plata la veo de otra manera, supongo que al igual que tú, ya que ambos somos básicamente "plateros"...)

Un abrazo, amigo.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

A todos los compañeros del foro os hago una pregunta, os gustaría comprar una colección de onzas de plata 999 de los 27 estados de la UE? (a uk no la cuento por el brexit) Estoy pensando en hacer una edición especial y se podría adquirir en capsula o estuche con certificado.


----------



## frisch (12 Ago 2016)

No, muchas gracias, compañero.


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Yo NO te lo aconsejo. Imagino que hablas de "rounds" (medallas), es decir sin valor facial y ese tipo de "formato" suele perder valor en el tiempo con notables excepciones. Además, esto es un foro y no puedes dar por hecho de que tuvieran buena acogida entre los "metaleros" que se mueven por aquí. Y luego está el "motivo": ahora mismo la UE está en el "disparadero" y muchos -entre los que me cuento- somos "anti" UE...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (12 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Charitazo21* cuando hace unos meses empezamos a ver tipos negativos en países como Suiza, aquí no se pasó por alto.
> 
> Quién más o quién menos concluyó que eso sería una tendencia muy probable a medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Si se me permite un ultimo estadio,

14. Re-asignación al Estado de todos los bienes materiales (declarados) tras fallecimiento (a los 65 años por decreto tras muerte dulce suministrada por el mismo estado

Léase estado como sinónimo de grandes corporaciones. Eso, espero no verlo. Creo que veremos hasta el 12, el 13 de hecho ya lo estamos viviendo.

Abrazos desde África (cinco días de reposo bien merecidos )


----------



## Pedernal (12 Ago 2016)

En algunas Autonomías el impuesto sobre las herencias a partir de cierta cantidad es 30% . De tíos a sobrinos llega al 90%... Por ejemplo en Murcia. 
Lo de la confiscación ya está en marcha hace tiempo.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (12 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: ¡Joder! rendimientos negativos en los Bonos de "calidad", Bolsas americanas cotizando en máximos, a pesar de los ratios de sus acciones y sin entrar en las capas de "maquillaje" contable, confiscaciones estatales "encubiertas" o no... y algunos todavía cuestionan la "libertad" que suponen la posesión de MPs FÍSICOS... Un auténtico CONTRASENTIDO...

Y ahora os dejo un "baño de realidad" y, sobre todo, para aquellos que esperan "milagritos" desde la China de los COJONES... Anda echad un vistazo a los datos y gráficos... y agarraos los "machos".

China Bond Yields Drop To Decade Lows As Economy Sinks After New Loan Creation Tumbles | Zero Hedge

Saludos.

Edito: # JohnGalt, disfruta de esos días de descanso... Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (12 Ago 2016)

Serían 27 medallas de una onza de plata pura 999 y ese es su máximo valor junto con los valores que nos hermanan entre los europeos.
Entiendo que la visión liberal extrema que ha dirigido la política de la UE han sido los primeros ministros de cada país y los lobis de Bruselas. Pero una cosa son las malas políticas y otra los valores como la tradición cristiana, la herencia genética, las tradiciones y la historia de mayor desarrollo humano,la libre circulación dentro de la UE como sucede en USA, y ahora rota por el terrorismo islámico, y demás buenos valores que nos hermanan para que no sigamos matandonos a decenas de millones. Como en la 1 y 2GM. Así en un mundo globalizado los europeos o remamos juntos o desapareceremos porqué somos un porcentaje insignificante de la población mundial,
La colección se llamaría: 
States of the European Union. E iría grabado en la moneda como el nombre del país en inglés y en su idioma, año de entrada en la UE, y el escudo del país. Se aceptan diseños.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo el último COT y todo sigue igual...

- COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 12, 2016

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (13 Ago 2016)

Hola

La danesa Maersk gana un 86% menos hasta junio y estudia ajustes adicionales - elEconomista.es


El comercio se enfría?

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Pedernal: Interesante aporte y, en mi caso, lo voy a utilizar como un "indicador adelantado"... Hace tiempo que no me miraba el Baltic Dry Index y ahora mismo está en los 671, por tanto lejos de los mínimos marcados el pasado 7 de Febrero: ¡290! Ahora bien, debemos fijarnos como "referente" en los mínimos del suelo de esta Crisis y que estuvieron en torno a los 774 el 1 de Diciembre de 2008... Por tanto, si mi estadísticas no fallan, NUNCA, pero NUNCA se ha salido de la Crisis ACTUAL desde que comenzó... Es más, a pesar de la "bonanza" que venden los IMPRESENTABLES de turno, todavía estamos por debajo de los mínimos de finales de 2008. Y viendo el gráfico, parece que quiere girarse a la baja y, la verdad, viendo los resultados de Maersk... pues, NADA preparaos para un Otoño "caliente" y ya no digo el Invierno...

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Ago 2016)

Lo del conflicto bélico lo tengo cada día más claro...y me parece que no habrá que irse muy lejos...en poco veo una brutal Civil War interna en Catalunya...Yo empiezo a ver el tema desbocado y a la gente agilipollada con el tema y estoy preparando mi Catalan Flight hacia otras partes no tan fanáticas de España...básicamente centro-norte (nada de Euskadi, otros que tal bailan )...:


----------



## oinoko (13 Ago 2016)

*~* dijo:


> Pues hierras, las monedas más vendidas si son las de una onza, las krugerrand llevan 54,5 millones de monedas vendidas, no tengo tiempo,pero míralo y veras q es verdad.
> La historia de porque surgió esa moneda es curiosa también




Las monedas de oro de mayor tirada en la historia son los Sovereign. Contando sólo los soberanos modernos (a partir de 1817) y contando todas las cecas (Londres,Sydney,Melbourne,Perth,Ottawa,Bombay,Pretoria), suman algo mas de 900 millones. Es una cantidad que nosotros no veremos superarla.

O <------- link al mintage, no se porque no consigo que aparezca el link completo

Por cierto, En mi familia, la expresión "Vas errado con h" es un chiste privado para insinuar que además de "errar", llevas calzadas 4 herraduras. Me ha hecho gracia verla por aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2016)

Otra muestra del "enfriamiento" que existe YA...

- https://srsroccoreport.com/surging-...u-s-energy-stocks-one-is-good-the-other-isnt/

Por cierto, es INCOMPRENSIBLE el precio actual del Petróleo y que debería estar más abajo... Bueno, cuando acabe la "especulación" para aguantarlo e incluso llevarlo más arriba... acabará cayendo.

¡Ah! ¿"Guerra Civil" por aquí? Como no sea por hacerse con un "trozo" de playa y que hoy está a reventar... En fin, si queremos "guerras" creo que en el Cine echan alguna película de ese tipo.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Este es un artículo que en mi opinión es muy interesante porque básicamente plantea que los bancos ya no están al cargo del cotarro sino el binomio Gobiernos/Bancos Centrales.
> 
> Está en francés, ya sé que pocos lo leen pero os animo a tirar de traductor y leerlo con detenimiento. Creo que merece la pena porque da pistas, para mí, nuevas (no es corto pero tampoco largo y todos los párrafos dicen algo con enjundia, lo cual no significa estar de acuerdo).
> 
> ...



Un buen texto pero el porqué se ha llegado a este nuevo sistema, la médula central de las razones de los porqués de esta situación creo que lo expone de forma magistral Unai Gaztelumendi en un nuevo post; aunque para mi existe una cierta dificultad para entender totalmente el contenido, más aún porque pretendo algún día dedicarme a la producción de arte contemporáneo, en fin … - Unai de forma simple, lo hace con un ejemplo que ...
“Entendamos en el lio que nuestros amigos los bancos nos han metido. Comprendamos porqué se les protege” “ 


La miga del artículo es

“Net total loss exposure vs Gross notional exposure”

La suma de la exposición a “derivados/productos de protección” de los diferentes bancos no es el problema sino el conjunto agregado de todos los contratos ergo ... “los stress test sencillamente son una farsa” 

*Net vs Gross | Unai Gaztelumendi*


----------



## oinoko (13 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Serían 27 medallas de una onza de plata pura 999 y ese es su máximo valor junto con los valores que nos hermanan entre los europeos.
> 
> La colección se llamaría:
> States of the European Union. E iría grabado en la moneda como el nombre del país en inglés y en su idioma, año de entrada en la UE, y el escudo del país. Se aceptan diseños.



Como hagas una medalla cada año, no te da tiempo a acabarla antes de que reviente la UE. ::

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (13 Ago 2016)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Lo del conflicto bélico lo tengo cada día más claro...y me parece que no habrá que irse muy lejos...en poco veo una brutal Civil War interna en Catalunya...Yo empiezo a ver el tema desbocado y a la gente agilipollada con el tema y estoy preparando mi Catalan Flight hacia otras partes no tan fanáticas de España...básicamente centro-norte (nada de Euskadi, otros que tal bailan )...:



No te preocupes, que no habrá problemas. Todo el ruido lo hacen los ladrones del 3%. Todo eso de los referéndums, en mi opinion, es vender humo, ya que se plantean referéndums sin antes aclarar como serían las supuestas independendencias y quienes serían los que tendrían derecho a ser el pueblo elegido y quien los excluidos...
Además quien pagaría las pensiones de los jubilados? 
Demasiadas preguntas por resolver y una realidad muy complicada... Se vive mejor haciendo ruido y prometiendo lo imposible.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 13-ago-2016 at 15:24 ----------

Las razones por las que España no estaría obligada a pagar las pensiones de una Cataluña segregada

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> La colección se llamaría:
> States of *the European Union*. E iría grabado en la moneda como el nombre del país *en inglés *y en su idioma, año de entrada en la UE, y el escudo del país. Se aceptan diseños.



Lo del inglés está bien, pero me parece que en la UE no va a quedar ningún país con esa lengua oficial.

Yo no entro ni salgo en lo de las medallas...ya me han colgado las mías...sobre todo mi mujer (un par de ellas a diario de plomo  ), pero creo que de existir esa colección, estaría mejor usar por ejemplo el latín, y el idioma nacional de la medalla concreta. 

Por lo demás, yo no me llevo bien con la plata, pero los plateros de este hilo te podrán aportar mejores ideas que las mías.

*Frisch* yo sigo pensando en el trinomio lobbies, estados, BC...dónde para mi, estados y BC son la misma cosa. En cuanto a los lobbies, da por sentado que son ellos los que crean a los estados "modernos" y a los BC...solo has de tirar del hilo y van saliendo los personajes.

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (13 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> No te preocupes, que no habrá problemas. Todo el ruido lo hacen los ladrones del 3%. Todo eso de los referéndums, en mi opinion, es vender humo, ya que se plantean referéndums sin antes aclarar como serían las supuestas independendencias y quienes serían los que tendrían derecho a ser el pueblo elegido y quien los excluidos...
> Además quien pagaría las pensiones de los jubilados?
> Demasiadas preguntas por resolver y una realidad muy complicada... Se vive mejor haciendo ruido y prometiendo lo imposible.
> 
> ...



En relación al Brexit Catalán, el "Catalexit”, era partidario de que hubiera un referéndum y del SI; pero después de una hora de charla con un activista próximo a la "Assamblea Nacional Catalana (ANC)" no tengo opinión formada, pero me quedó clara una cosa, el modelo de estado que se pretende parte de la entelequia obsoleta del paradigma económico de crecimiento infinito.

Si, ese es el modelo que se propone: baja fiscalidad para la instalación de empresas es decir un nuevo estado al estilo Luxemburgo, inversiones en infraestructuras como un hub de los puertos Barcelona-Tarragona para competir (tráfico asiático-sudamericano) con el puerto de Rotterdam, inversiones en ocio como megacomplejo de casinos en Tarragona, etc, etc.


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> En relación al Brexit Catalán, el "Catalexit”, era partidario de que hubiera un referéndum y del SI; pero después de una hora de charla con un activista próximo a la "Assamblea Nacional Catalana (ANC)" no tengo opinión formada, pero me quedó clara una cosa, el modelo de estado que se pretende parte de la entelequia obsoleta del paradigma económico de crecimiento infinito.
> 
> Si, ese es el modelo que se propone: baja fiscalidad para la instalación de empresas es decir un nuevo estado al estilo Luxemburgo, inversiones en infraestructuras como un hub de los puertos Barcelona-Tarragona para competir (tráfico asiático-sudamericano) con el puerto de Rotterdam, inversiones en ocio como megacomplejo de casinos en Tarragona, etc, etc.



Es un tema que sigo de cerca porque vivo en Cataluña.
También soy partidario del referéndum porque aunque no voto en elecciones, sean las que sean, visto que se supone que vivimos en un sistema democrático ¡qué menos que se convoque el referéndum! ¿no?

Si fuera una iniciativa sólo del Barrio de Gracia pues vaya como que no, por pocos, pero es que es mucho ciudadano el que lo solicita.

De votar, votaría sí.

Porque los mesetarios (que no los de la Meseta) han tenido 40 largos años para aclarar cosas, hacer autocríticas, unos desmantelar Valles de los Caídos y otros otras cosas y, no lo han hecho, ni intención que se les ve.

Ahora bien, el tipo, no ya de Estado sino de Sociedad que plantean los secesionistas (mayoritariamente) es más de lo mismo.

Luego sigo sin votar y contento porque creo no traicionar mis principios.

_Edito_ A los movimientos asamblearios tipo CUP tampoco voto porque es la cosa más fácil de infiltrar después de tu teléfono móvil.

_Re-edito_ Y estoy de acuerdo contigo, la gente en su manifestación de grupo (la borreguil) no quiere solucionar problemas, y menos los de verdad, quiere guita en el bolsillo.


----------



## andyy (13 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Es un tema que sigo de cerca porque vivo en Cataluña.
> También soy partidario del referéndum porque aunque no voto en elecciones, sean las que sean, visto que se supone que vivimos en un sistema democrático ¡qué menos que se convoque el referéndum! ¿no?
> 
> Si fuera una iniciativa sólo del Barrio de Gracia pues vaya como que no, por pocos, pero es que es mucho ciudadano el que lo solicita.
> ...



Amigo frisch, no acabo de percibir o entender el chiste entre mesetarios o los de la Meseta, entiendo que usas uno de los términos como algo despectivo, como usar catalán, de Cataluña, catalanoide o el terriblemente despectivo catalufo. Si se trata solamente de separar unos de otros en base a sus actos o ideas no creo que sea el procedimiento correcto bautizarlos así.
Me dejas algo perplejo respecto al tema de votar...yo que me estaba uniendo a tus huestes¡¡¡¡...creo recordar que uno de tus motivos con el que estoy totalmente de acuerdo para no ir a votar, es que las personas votan en base a los datos que tienen,y los datos que tienen son nada más y nada menos con los que nos ametrallan y atormentan diariamente los medios, y como bien sabemos en este hilo son datos FALSOS .
¿Hay alguna diferencia entre los datos que nos dan para votar en unas elecciones y los datos que nos dan para un referéndum?
¿Pretendes que la porquería de información que nos inoculan sea porquería siempre ,excepto la que se refiera a un tema de refrendo?
No creas que voy en una línea muy lejana a la tuya, yo personalmente también quiero un referéndum para ese tema secesionista, y creo que tengo derecho a votar y votaría SI, entre otras cosas porque resulta agotador que el que te han dicho que es tu hermano, se pase la vida subido a una silla gritando contínuamente que es el mejor, que no debe nada a la familia, que todos somos inferiores a él y que vivimos a su costa. Agotador cuando uno y su entorno desde la meseta curra como loco y ve que su entorno y vecinos trabajan duro para salir adelante.
Y ahora dime frisch, ¿crees que esto que escribo de subirse a la silla y bla bla, lo he pensado yo solito? ¿o me lo han inoculado? ....yo no lo tengo claro
Cualquier mito o paradigma es susceptible de caer, y algunos es necesario que caigan cuanto antes.

Buen puente..el que le tenga


----------



## Arbeyna (13 Ago 2016)

Jejeje Fernando.... no digas que no tienes experiencia dentro del plano numismático, a mi no me engañas, alguna vez se te escapa algún comentario que denota todo lo contrario.  Sí, en mps seguro que me sacas varios metros, pero bueno, sabes que eso se soluciona con salud y una buena primitiva )))

Respecto a los 50 Pesos no puedo decir nada negativo, al revés, es una moneda que ya seas "inversor" o numismático se debería tener, como has dicho es un referente, es una moneda "clave", no se, es como coleccionar moneda y no tener un Morgan o un Balboa. 


Sobre el Kruger, ya puede ser la "chapa" de referencia entre los inversores de oro, pero ni es moneda y además, esa aleación de cobre, que le da ese tono rojizo, lo único que hace es apagar el brillo del oro. Tienes razón, es lo que hay, así que por otra parte, mucho mejor, menos "novi@s" tendrán otro tipo de piezas.... Vamos, entre un par de monedas de Rands y un Kruger, al menos, para mi la respuesta es obvia. 

Sí, los Bonaparte y Louis Philipppe, son piezas muy majas, no sabía lo de que llegaron a alcanzar el 100% en 1980, esto que has comentado me ha hecho recordar que hace tiempo leí que la crisis que sufrió México en 1994 hizo que, precisamente, la moneda de 50 Pesos, multiplicase x24 su valor en oro.... sin comentarios.

Y sí, antes plateros que "dorados"  por cierto, 10.000.000 de Canguros, se dice pronto.

2016 Australian Kangaroo Silver Bullion Coin Sales Hit 10 Million | Coin News

Un abrazo!


@Humano de plata, no veo la colección esa. Hay mucha oferta encima de la mesa proporcionada por las Cecas Oficiales, y eso hace que las Cecas Privadas queden para medallas, algunos tipos de trofeos y poco más. Aparte, por el simple volumen no pueden competir en precios.

Hace años me pasaron el enlace de una Ceca privada, y bueno, para pagar 30 euros por una onza "made in Toledo" prefiero pagar 20 euros por un ASE.

Ceca de Montesclaros | Lideres en Monedas conmemorativas, Coleccionismo y Ediciones Limitadas


Un saludo y buena tarde

---------- Post added 13-ago-2016 at 20:01 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ....en poco veo una brutal Civil War interna en Catalunya...Yo empiezo a ver el tema desbocado y a la gente agilipollada con el tema ...



Nah!!! Toda la puesta en escena está maquillada, el final está más o menos acordado tiempo hace, y a ninguno le interesa hacer demasiado ruido, pero digamos que tienen que "justificar" sus salarios, así pues un poco de bronca, cuatro amenazas y listo! vamos al bar que a la primera pago yo.

Otra cosa distinta es el "sentir" que pueda haber en la calle, pero han tenido suficiente tiempo para adormecernos. Nos vendieron, los unos y los otros, que lo normal era cambiar el coche cada 5 años, que una hipoteca a 40 años no era una salvajada ya que en Japón los hijos heredan los préstamos hipotecarios, que tener deudas no implica que no podamos disfrutar de 15 días a cuerpo de rey en el caribe, o vivir como un marajá varias semanas en la India, que si después de trabajar no puedes ir al bar a desfogarte con los amigotes, eres un triste, que los domingos son para salir a disfrutar a lo grande, que pasear y bajar la botella de agua de casa, es cosa de pobres....

Hay demasiado que perder como para que estalle ninguna revuelta, mucho menos una guerra civil. Nos hemos dejado poner el collar y ellos son los que están midiendo qué metros dan a la correa.

Las revueltas estallaban antes, cuando se cometían injusticias y la gente no tenía nada que perder, porque no tenía nada.... ahora tenemos dos coches, una hipoteca, unas vacaciones de las buenas, nada de cutradas del pueblo del abuelo o la casa de los amigos en Torrevieja, una nómina mediocre, pero nómina y un trabajo ruinoso, pero trabajo. Nos han vendido que eso es bienestrar.... y si hay el mínimo movimiento que se salga de la línea plana, no pasa nada, se legisla, y al que repita, zapatazo en la boca.

Está todo orquestado, no me creo nada.

un saludo


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2016)

mesetario es, en nuestra querida España, ese lugar, radicado en Madrid, que pontifica como si en este país todos tuvieran en su baúl cultural, el amor por el chotis.

Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Este es un lastre que arrastramos desde tiempos inmemoriales. Yo me remontaría al matrimonio de connivencia entre Fernando e Isabel.

El de la Meseta es, por ejemplo, mi amigo Julio de Castilfrío de la Sierra, provincia de Soria.

En cuanto a lo del referéndum: ante los mesetarios es una forma de decir ¡que os den por chotis! aunque estoy de acuerdo contigo, no deja de ser otra farsa, aunque, insisto que tiene un carácter eminentemente d e m o c r á t i c o o ¿no?


----------



## gurrumino (13 Ago 2016)

¿Desmantelar el valle de los caidos?, ¿por, y para qué?.


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> ¿Desmantelar el valle de los caidos?, ¿por, y para qué?.



Porque es, estéticamente, muy feo.

Y, además, tengo la intuición de que la mayoría de los lectores de este hilo no creen en el tipo ése que murió en la cruz, luego ¿para qué mantener la farsa?


----------



## gurrumino (13 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Porque es, estéticamente, muy feo.[/QUOTE
> 
> Dinamitemos tambien entonces las pirámides de Egipto, total son unos mazacotes inútiles ahí en medio del desierto .


----------



## andyy (13 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> mesetario es, en nuestra querida España, ese lugar, radicado en Madrid, que pontifica como si en este país todos tuvieran en su baúl cultural, el amor por el chotis.
> 
> Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> ...




Jeje...muy divertida la definición que das de "mesetario", pero busco y parece que estrictamente es "lo referido a una meseta"....como "marítimo" es "lo referido al mar".
No obstante si que encuentro que en la Barcelona de los 60 se usaba ese término para definir con un toque despectivo todo lo que venía de Madrid, desconocía esa acepción que según leo era muy local, pero parece que sí conlleva la carga despectiva como sospechaba y que tú me confirmas.

Los años 60 quedan lejos amigo frisch, sigo pensando que no es adecuado usar el término mesetario para referirse a gobiernos centrales que sin duda han sido insensibles a muchas cosas .

En cuanto al lastre que dices, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Y en cuanto al carácter eminentemente d e m o c r á t i c o.....igualito que el referémdum de la Otan , pondrán en los escaparates del Corte Inglés lo que haya q votar...y lo votaremos.

Cambio de tercio y hago una pregunta quizá imposible....estamos cansados de oir e intentar cumplir aquello de "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta", pero veréis, se dice fácil, se habla de porcentajes, tipo 10% MP, 35 % depositos, 10%RV,,,,,,y así cada uno diseña su cartera,,,pero los patrimonios no son iguales, no es lo mismo aquel que tiene su vivienda habitual hipotecada con -40k y dispone de 100k euros,,,q el que tiene bienes inmobiliarios por valor de 700k y quizá sólo disponga de 50k para otras cosas.

Mi pregunta es...que huevos? (tierras,pisos,comerciales,MP, depo,bancolchón,rv, rf......etc.........cuantos huevos?
Cual consideráis q es una buena distribución patrimonial pero no sólo atendiendo a porcentajes, sino a rangos de cantidad del mismo.

Mojaros


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2016)

*andyy* Ahora mismo y mientras estén los tipos de interés en modo "vacilar ahorradores", es muy interesante tener liquidez contante y sonante, o sea efectivo (tenlo dónde mejor te sientas), pero yo tendría sobre el 50% como poco en efectivo...¿pides cantidades?...pues eso es complicado, pues para unos pueden ser 5000€, y para otros 5 millones.

Tras el efectivo, yo apostaría por inmuebles (o sea, si puedes poseer la vivienda en propiedad por ejemplo, y esta te agrada, y estás feliz en el lugar dónde estas)...luego eso de comprar casas y pisos por medio mundo...pues no va conmigo, a la larga dan más problemas que beneficios, salvo que hayas comprado hace 30 años claro...pero de ser así, quizá ya hayas vendido.

Yo personalmente si tuviera que invertir ahora en sector inmobiliario, apostaría por algo "barato" y "practico", una buena plaza de garaje o dos (poco mantenimiento, y se alquilan solas).

Lo de los bajos comerciales, pues es cojonudo, pero solo en zonas teóricamente buenas de tradición, si compras un bajo en una zona reciente de moda, puede que en 10 años tengas un "trastero" cojonudo...ya lo he visto, y es muy jodido para sus dueños.

¿metales?...pues aquí, yo ajustaría poco a poco, y en el largo plazo hasta llegar a una cifra que te permita, por ejemplo, de llegar a los 67 años (si no los tienes ya), pues ampliar tu pensión (de existir llegado el día), y por ejemplo vender un soberano por mes (digo soberano por no decir algo entre 6 y 8 gramos de oro), y ese dinero disfrutarlo del mejor modo que puedas...y si por desgracia no hay pensión, pues calcular, poder vender un soberano o similar por mes, de los 67 hasta el finamiento...o sea 12 por año, o sea unos 240 soberanos amasados durante tu etapa productiva.

Me fio más del oro que de los planes, fondos, letras, RV...todo eso a 10 años vista puede ser intentar atrapar humo con un colador.

*Gurrumino* es mejor no dinamitar nada, pero el ser humano, y sobre todo las jaurías políticas, son muy amigas de escuchar a la masa incoherente o incluso sin escucharla, entretenerla con absurdas cuestiones que las distraigan de menesteres más relevantes para sus vidas.

Como ejemplo, aquí cerca, en Ferrol...antes llamado Ferrol de el caudillo, se estuvo mese o incluso años, encabronando al personal para cambiar nombres de calles, y retirar monumentos relacionados con el franquismo...¿acaso el franquismo no forma parte la historia de este país? ... ¿también quieren borrarlo de los libros de historia?...¿los que se debieron avergonzar de lo que se hizo mal entonces, ya están muertos, y los que ahora claman venganzas yermas retirando estatuas y cambiando nombres de calles, deberían mirar más atrás, y quizá ellos mismo deberían de dejar de existir por haber tenido antepasados relacionados con coyunturas sociales penosas...

Un saludo, y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## maganto (13 Ago 2016)

andyy dijo:


> Jeje...muy divertida la definición que das de "mesetario", pero busco y parece que estrictamente es "lo referido a una meseta"....como "marítimo" es "lo referido al mar".
> No obstante si que encuentro que en la Barcelona de los 60 se usaba ese término para definir con un toque despectivo todo lo que venía de Madrid, desconocía esa acepción que según leo era muy local, pero parece que sí conlleva la carga despectiva como sospechaba y que tú me confirmas.
> 
> Los años 60 quedan lejos amigo frisch, sigo pensando que no es adecuado usar el término mesetario para referirse a gobiernos centrales que sin duda han sido insensibles a muchas cosas .
> ...



Yo me mojo diciendo que depende del riesgo que quieras asumir. Bolsa a más peso en la cartera más riesgo, y así con lo demás. Y cuanto antes te pulas la deuda que tengas mejor (tarjetas, préstamos, hipotecas, etc.)

Supongo que no os abré convencido.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (13 Ago 2016)

andyy dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Cual consideráis q es una buena distribución patrimonial pero no sólo atendiendo a porcentajes, sino a rangos de cantidad del mismo.
> 
> Mojaros



Madre sólo hay una, andyy.

Haces una pregunta que, en mi opinión, no tiene sentido porque todo depende de tus prioridades de gasto.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Otra muestra del "enfriamiento" que existe YA...
> 
> - https://srsroccoreport.com/surging-...u-s-energy-stocks-one-is-good-the-other-isnt/
> 
> ...



No sería tan frívolo con un tema que se ve venir que acabara mal...pongamos el ejemplo de Ucrania y Rusia...hija y madre que han acabado fatal...pero bueno popes tiene la iglesia...:


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (13 Ago 2016)

Yo creo si se vota si a la independéncia no se liará ninguna guerra si no envian al ejercito. si eso sucede ya no lo se porque la gente está muy radicalizada y se producirían escaramuzas por el control de los sitios importantes y esos muertos si podrían desencadenar una guerra mayor. Vease el este de Ucrania hoy 2 repúblicas Donesk i Lugansk.


----------



## andyy (13 Ago 2016)

Muchas gracias Paketazo por tu respuesta,,,efectivamente sin los manidos porcentajes...."muy interesante.....tras el efectivo yo apostaria...etc".
Te leo entrelineas con claridad meridiana, muchísimas gracias.

Maganto, pido mojarse (opinión personal), no dar las consignas q vienen en los productos bancarios jeje

Frisch, quizá no me expresé bien, como le digo a Maganto me interesan opiniones personales (el que quiera darla). Y olvídate de gasto, hablo de patrimonio y su distribución en los diferentes activos. Lo que permanece, no lo que circula.
Lo de que "madre no hay mas q una", no sólo te doy la razón sino que retorciendo tu metáfora, te puedo decir que aún pregunto mucho a la mía en estos aspectos.
Tanto mi madre como mi abuela hicieron mucho con muy poco. Si yo tuviera la mitad del olfato q han tenido ambas en la vida económica me podría dar con un canto en los dientes, pero la genética a veces es cruel.


----------



## fernandojcg (13 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Arbeyna: Por supuesto, qué sé de Numismatica y ya sabes que "algo" tengo... pero pienso -y estoy seguro de ello- que tú estás más "puesto" que yo en este tema. Y en los MPs no me refiero a "cantidades", sino a "conocimientos" asociados a los mismos (análisis, estadísticas, minería, etc., etc.). ¿La "Primitiva"?... Ja,ja,ja... debe llamarse así porque casi NADIE la "pilla" de "pleno"... ¿No?

Arbeyna, tanto lo que yo comenté sobre los 20 Francos/Krugers como lo que tú has hecho sobre los 50 Pesos Mexicanos, nos indican ALGO que está muy CLARO: en épocas de "turbulencias" o de "problemas" IMPORTANTES hay un DESACOPLE BRUTAL entre el FÍSICO y el "papel", por eso mismo digo SIEMPRE que hay que huir del "ruido" de las cotizaciones. No os podéis imaginar el sobre Spot que tienen ahora los MPs en el "mercado negro" de Venezuela... E insisto en ello: DESACOPLE allá dónde se produce el "problema", por tanto "local", pues imaginaros lo que puede suceder si es GLOBAL y si no lo sabéis echad mano de lo que nos dice al respecto la Historia...

# andyy: Yo creo que NO has formulado bien tu pregunta, por tanto es difícil darte una respuesta. A ver si me explico: cuando hablo de Patrimonio me refiero al CONSOLIDADO y si hay deuda por en medio hablamos de otra cosa... Y ya sé que la mayor parte de la gente suele tener Deuda y, si le es posible, ahorra/invierte al mismo tiempo, pero yo parto de otros conceptos, por tanto SIEMPRE me refiero a un porcentaje un poco elevado que dedicar a los MPs (15%-25%), porque entiendo que está LIBRE de Deuda.

De forma resumida, de mayor a menor, te digo la ponderación que para mí es correcta en un Patrimonio CONSOLIDADO: Vivienda, Activos ligados a la Jubilación -CONSERVADORES en mi caso, por la edad...-, Liquidez (Bancolchón, Depósitos, Cuentas corrientes, etc.), MPs y Divisas "físicas"... Y NO estaría ahora mismo en ningún activo ligado a riesgo excesivo y me estoy refiriendo a la Bolsa y a los Derivados...

Bueno, a mí el tema Cataluña/España me CANSA y MUCHO... Soy Catalán y Español, pero hasta los mismos COJONES de esta "cantinela" que no nos lleva ni nos llevará a ningún lado... Otra cosa es si la UE se va a tomar por culo y entonces es posible que toda Europa acabe troceada y antes me parece que sucederán otras cosas mucho más graves...

¿Yo "frívolo"? Ojalá la gente tuviera la misma "claridad" que yo tengo en relación a este tema...

- "El Sol viene y va cada día trayendo consigo un sin fin de palabras y pensamientos que crean una realidad o una frivolidad de cada momento y cada instante." (Rob McBride)

Y a buen "entendedor"...

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (14 Ago 2016)

Buenos días. Efectivamente fernando y como dije, puede que no me expresara bien en mi pregunta o no esté bien formulada, además de ser un poco imposible como también comenté. Pero aún así, has respondido con claridad ponderando pesos por orden. Me sirven vuestras respuestas.
De todas formas, y por afinar más para intentar hacerme entender:
Imagina que hacemos un ejercicio práctico, personal y cuasi-artístico, en el que dibujamos 3 patrimonios a nuestro gusto, todos ellos consolidados y con cero deudas, y en ellos asignamos vivienda, otros inmuebles, depositos , mp..etc....y los dibujamos como cada cual considere que es perfecto.
Patrimonio A total 1.000.000 euros a distribuir
Patrimonio B " 500.000 "
Patrimonio C " 100.000 "

No pretendo poneros tareas ni que lo hagáis si no queréis, pero de alguna forma ese era el sentido de mi pregunta por conocer la aplicación práctica por personas curtidas como vosotros sobre la sobada frase "no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta"

Respecto al tema de los nacionalismos, sea el que sea y venga de dhuonde venga, si tú estás hasta los huevos, yo estoy hasta el culo y bajo mi opinión personal, da igual de qué los disfraces,con tintes raciales, económicos o amparados en presuntos y nuevos derechos, nunca trajeron nada bueno, más bien lo contrario.
Yo también opino como se decía más arriba que algo hay de cortina de humo. Pero pienso que todo parte de las diferencias mal entendidas, por ejemplo..si vives en Barcelona llegar del Prat al centro te cuesta 1 euro en trasporte público, pero si vives en Madrid ir de Barajas al centro te cuesta 4, por el contrario si mueres en Madrid tus descendientes cobran su herencia practicamente íntegra, pero si mueres en Andalucía la Junta pega unbuen mordisco a tus herederos......y así sucesivamente, de forma que ELLOS consiguen activar en el ciudadano la más falsa de las percepciones que consiste en creer QUE EL CAMPO DEL VECINO ESTA MAS VERDE QUE EL PROPIO, porque tendemos a magnificar donde se nos discrimina, y a minimizar donde se nos favorece,( forma parte de la naturaleza humana tristemente).
Y en el caso de España, pienso que nuestras taifas son únicas provocando en los ciudadanos esa percepción falsa....porque cuando pasas unos meses en el campo del vecino ves que no es tan verde, y que tiene tantas calvas como el tuyo.

Por otra parte no me cabe en mi pobre cerebro que existan partidos con ideología izquierdista y a la vez de corte nacionalista.

Yo llevo fatal que la gente al nacer tire los dados y que si naces en Marruecos es posible que mueras de niño de una simple infección en una muela, que tus posibilidades de tener formación universitaria sean pocas y que tu libertad sexual, religiosa de pensamiento esté mermada. Si ese día que naciste, el viento del sur hubiese soplado más fuerte habrías nacido en Cádiz, y es posible que tus padres hubiesen gastado miles de euros en ponerte una ortodoncia para que estés guapo. Jodido no?

Es por eso por lo que no entiendo que esos partidos intenten poner más lineas, más diferencias, más fronteras. Lo entiendo en ideología de derecha,.. tienes que nacer al lado bueno de la linea, además en la familia correcta, y cuantas más diferencias haya, pues mejor, y si no lo haces así pues te jodes.

Pero de todo ello saco una conclusión, y va en la linea de aquella firma tan buena que tenía paketazo de poner en duda nuestras propias ideas y opiniones y repensarlas un par de veces, dudar si son nuestras o nos las han implantado.

Son poderosos y aunque nos creamos muy listos estamos influidos por ellos, unos más y otros menos, pero la presión del entorno existe.

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (14 Ago 2016)

El nacionalismo dentro de unos límites debe ser lo normal pues engloba y conserva un azerbo cultural, tradicional y linguistico para que no se pierda en un amasijo de globalización impuesto por las élites globalistas. Es el estado el que nos defiende con leyes que garantizan la sanidad, la educación y la sanidad. Fuera del estado no existe protección ninguna al individuo, no lo olviden.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2016)

andyy dijo:


> Yo llevo fatal que la gente al nacer tire los dados y que si naces en Marruecos es posible que mueras de niño de una simple infección en una muela, que tus posibilidades de tener formación universitaria sean pocas y que tu libertad sexual, religiosa de pensamiento esté mermada. Si ese día que naciste, el viento del sur hubiese soplado más fuerte habrías nacido en Cádiz, y es posible que tus padres hubiesen gastado miles de euros en ponerte una ortodoncia para que estés guapo. Jodido no?



Este párrafo que has aportado es auténtico oro, llevo años tratando de hacérselo entender a mi entorno, y sin embargo siempre se encuentran excusas para ser juez y verdugo del provenir de una persona que aún ni siquiera ha nacido.

Por otra parte, y no sé si ya lo dije antes, pues es una frase que me caló en su día. Recuerdo que comentando el tema de nacionalismos, allá por los 90s un vejo me dijo más o menos esto: *"en este país, hay tantos nacionalismos como personas"*

Y bien pensado, es bastante coherente, pues yo habiendo nacido en el extranjero, habiendo vivido en una comunidad autónoma, luego en otra, y quizá mañana quién sabe dónde...me parece absurdo tratar de mostrarse "especiales y diferentes", cuando eso va por dentro de cada uno, se esté hoy aquí o mañana en otro lado.

Por ejemplo imaginad una oposición en Cataluña dónde se prime el hablar catalán, pues por ejemplo para ser barrendero, y se pase por alto otras cualidades como experiencia en puestos similares, la necesidad de ese empleo para un cabeza de familia numerosa... me parece absurdo, pues hoy el catalán puede exigir eso para "protegerse del foráneo", pero puede que mañana el catalán tenga que venir a Galicia y le hagan pasar el mismo trago que otros sufrieron en su tierra...¿de que nos vale eso?...¿nos ayuda a avanzar, a ser mejores como nación, como pueblo?

religiones, ideologías políticas, equipos deportivos, clase social, raza...un Argentino de extrema derecha, puede donarme un corazón tras su muerte, y salvarme la vida, yo mismo puedo donar sangre y salvar a un vasco radical de morir...¡joder! a estas alturas de la película y no somos capaces de pasar página para avanzar.

Un saludo, al menos en este reducto aflora la coherencia y el humanismo, y de una semilla puede brotar un bosque con el tiempo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ago 2016)

Seamos más ambiciosos...ya puestos, que sople una buena galerna y mejor nacer en Narvik, Trömso ó Romanievi (ciudades sin tonterías chauvinistas y hechos diferenciales ) que en Cadiz, Arbúcies ó La Encina...:


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# andyy: NO es verdad lo que indicas sobre el coste del transporte público entre los aeropuertos de El Prat y de Barajas a sus respectivas capitales (Barcelona y Madrid). Vamos, no hace tanto que he efectuado dichos trayectos y los precios son parejos y, quizás, haya una pequeñísima diferencia a favor de aquí, pero mínima. Y, además, andyy yo he vivido varios años en Madrid y esa ciudad es mucho más barata que Barcelona y también los impuestos son mucho menores. Ya no te digo por donde tú vives...

# paketazo: Yo tuve por razones profesionales que aprender Catalán -siendo "nativo"- por cuestiones profesionales y me lo saqué en un año, vamos que es ponerse y si tuve que hacerlo así es porque el Catalán estaba PROHIBIDO para su enseñanza en la escuela cuando yo era crío/joven, ni más ni menos...

Por consiguiente, en una oposición entiendo que si el idioma es "oficial" aquí debe ser exigido al igual que otras asignaturas. Además, qué me cuentas: cuántas materias de una oposición luego son inútiles para la práctica laboral y, sin embargo, se exigen... ¿No?

Y estamos hablando de una lengua, el Catalán, que ya se hablaba -y no sólo en estas tierras- allá por los Siglos VIII/IX y los primeros textos documentados son del Siglo XII. Y ya puestos a abrir "El Libro de P..." la lengua más antigua -con diferencia...- de España es el Euskera o Vascuence...

En fin, una cosa es criticar el Nacionalismo y otra una Cultura que es mucho más antigua que la de otros que van "disfrazados" de otro Nacionalismo (el Español)...

Tampoco quiero que saquemos las cosas de quicio, ya que entiendo que las críticas que hacéis tú y andyy tienen algunos "fundamentos", pero desde luego NO todos, ni muchísimo menos... ¡Caray!

Y voy a dejar ya de lado este tema que me enoja enormemente... Es más, a este paso, pues quizás tengan sentido las ansías de "Independencia" que tiene la MAYORÍA de la gente que reside aquí... Y, por supuesto, que TODOS deberíamos saber "discernir" lo que hay detrás de todo esto.

Volviendo a lo que REALMENTE interesa en este hilo, pues andyy sigue siendo complejo: en la distribución de un Patrimonio libre de cargas hay que tener en cuenta diferentes imponderables, ya que a lo mejor tenemos la obligación "moral" de tener más Liquidez de la que nos gustaría, dado que existe la posibilidad de que se tenga que ayudar a familiares con problemas financieros. Luego, si ese Patrimonio CONSOLIDADO es susceptible de ser vendido... por ejemplo, si un buen día decido enviar a la "porra" a TODO este país y "pirarme"... En fin, es muy complejo y has de entender, andyy, que todos tenemos "perspectivas" y circunstancias muy diferentes.

Saludos.


----------



## andyy (14 Ago 2016)

Buenas tardes, pues vaya faena me haces diciéndome que no es verdad lo que digo de los aeropuertos, porque hace varios meses aterricé en El Prat, compré un T1 o T10, no recuerdo bien su nombre, pero es un bono de 10 viajes para bus, metro y cercanías, que me costó 10 euros, y picándole una vez para mi mujer y otra para mi (total 2 euros) el tren nos dejó en el Paseo de Gracia que es donde dormíamos. En Madrid sin embargo compras el equivalente al T1 o 10 de Barna que lo llaman alli bonometro y no cuesta 10 sino 12 euros....y pagas 1.20 de una picada más el suplemento a barajas que son 3 euros, total 4,20......joder Fernando ¡¡¡ debo estar pagando de más en alguna parte...y lo digo en serio¡¡¡.....

En todo caso era un simple ejemplo junto con las herencias....hay docenas de ellos...repito, se trata de crear diferencias...en algunos casos unos salen mejor y otros peor.

Yo no he hablado de Culturas,(jamás lo haría) y creo que paketazo tampoco,(pero que diga él mismo)...yo SÓLO he hablado de nacionalismos, de todos, insisto, SEAN DE DONDE SEAN.

Y no te enojes amigo Fernando, que sabes bien que los enojos , al igual que las ansias suelen ser malos compañeros para formarse opiniones.

Y con esto cierro el tema ..que nos salimos del tiesto...y como decía creo que ladrillófilo?....tampoco vamos a dar todos nuestra opinión sobre la cría del berberecho nepalí.

Dentro de unos días por cierto vuelvo a tu tierra, esta vez sin pasar por el Prat, y créeme Fernando que siempre que voy me encuentro como en casa.

Saludosss


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2016)

*Fernando* sin tratar de hacer demagogia de un tema tan serio, y sin tratar de simplificarlo más de la cuenta.

Si tienes una desgracia, vas a un hospital catalán y tiene que operarte de urgencia, y te surgen dos posibilidades:

a) que te opere un médico con poca experiencia pero que ha optado a la plaza por hablar catalán.

b)que te opere un médico con idioma X que ha perdido la plaza en ese hospital por no hablar catalán, pero que tiene el doble de experiencia que el anterior.

Si nosotros mismos apoyamos las trabas burocráticas, cada día nos pondrán más y serán más incoherentes.

Tú mismo admites que en una oposición la mayoría de las asignaturas son morralla...¿por qué?...pues quizá por que no hay un sistema de selección de recursos humanos optimo para cada situación.

Estoy seguro que tu eres un 10 en tu puesto laboral, y también estoy casi seguro que has visto deambular a un lote de mendrugos que se vanagloriaban de ser unos máquinas en lo tuyo, y no tenían ni papa. 

No critico ninguna cultura, el tiempo va poniendo a cada una en su lugar, y creo que esa es la clave, que el tiempo decida, y no las leyes con calzador. 

No es necesario que obliguen a escuchar a Mozart, o a ir a ver las pinturas de Altamira, ni a ver bailar un buen tango, ni por supuesto admirar los techos de la capilla Sixtina...o acaso ¿deberían obligar por ley a ir a la meca a todo musulmán? ...¿o a hacer el camino de Santiago a todo buen cristiano?, para que estas culturas sobrevivan en el tiempo.

Creo, y puede que me convenzáis de lo contrario, que salir a la calle con una bandera pegada al trasero, y hablando un idioma reducido a un reducto poblacional escaso, y exigir por ello, un trato diferente a quién no pertenece a esa minoría es como poco... triste.

A mi me obligaron a hablar y escribir en gallego para superar trabas burocráticas, y os aseguro que no por eso amo más la cultura gallega, ni estoy más preparado en mi puesto laboral...es evidente que hay excepciones, pero de eso, a universalizar la cultura local y obligar a los locales, o a los que pretenden serlo algún día, a mamar de esa cultura para poder unirse al "clan", solo nos llevará a que la cultura con más seguidores a nivel mundial termine imponiéndose sobre todas la demás...para muestra "el que no hable inglés tiene muchas puertas laborales cerradas" ¿por qué?...pues por la dominancia del poder y su burocracia.

Un saludo .


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *andyy* Ahora mismo y mientras estén los tipos de interés en modo "vacilar ahorradores", es muy interesante tener liquidez contante y sonante, o sea efectivo (tenlo dónde mejor te sientas), pero yo tendría sobre el 50% como poco en efectivo...¿pides cantidades?...pues eso es complicado, pues para unos pueden ser 5000€, y para otros 5 millones.
> 
> Tras el efectivo, yo apostaría por inmuebles (o sea, si puedes poseer la vivienda en propiedad por ejemplo, y esta te agrada, y estás feliz en el lugar dónde estas)...luego eso de comprar casas y pisos por medio mundo...pues no va conmigo, a la larga dan más problemas que beneficios, salvo que hayas comprado hace 30 años claro...pero de ser así, quizá ya hayas vendido.
> 
> ...



Mi opinion: 

a) Efectivo en butxaca de emergencia 25 pct
b) MPs en butxaca de emergencia: 25 pct (contra Fiat actual)
c) Resto efectivo en bancos mostrar que eres parte del sistema y usarlo en adquisiciones, por este orden: a) Terreno con acceso a agua alejado de ciudad y empezar a dedicar algo de excedente en casa de aperos, etc; b) Pequeño loft cerca de zona universitaria (se alquilan solos a estudiantes, en España es una idea de negocio por desarrollar tipo Australia, no pensando en loft, pensando en edificio residencia para estudiantes con servicio de limpieza de habitación y laundry, me gustaría ahondar más ahí), c) plazas de parking pero con visión de corto plazo

Respecto a bienes en otros países, en mi caso lo hice en su día y lo conservo. Tiene el mismo sentido para mí que el MP, un refugio. Que hubiera hecho con esos euros? Haber comprado un coche "bueno"? Irme de vacas a Maldivas? Lo metimos ahí y no me arrepiento; de hecho los 5 días de reposo los he pasado en "mi casa" de ese país, jejejeje

Finalmente, los cálculos que yo hago para la jubilación (parto de que no tendré del estado) es de 1 oz Au por mes sin tener ninguna deuda, para dos personas. Eso me supone 12 oz año para un total de 20 años... Mucha pasta... Creo que con 1 soberano sin pensión alguna no podríamos hacer mucho.... Dos soberanos quizás, pero no en este país...

---------- Post added 14-ago-2016 at 14:15 ----------

Edito, respecto a las lenguas.

Crecí en CAT y el modelo castellano-catalán de aquellos época funcionaba, aprendí catalán y tenía tres horas por semana de clase; luego en insta dependía del Profe, ídem universidad. El aprendizaje de cualquier lengua te abre la puerta a enriquecerte de obras autóctonas y conocer otra cultura. Pero nunca hay que olvidar que el pomo está en nuestra mano, depende de nosotros abrir la puerta, cerrarla, o simplemente, ignorarla. En ese poder de DECISIÓN deberían sustentarse las políticas de cultura de cualquier país, región, ciudad, pueblo, poblado o caserío. Poner dificultades al aprendizaje de lenguas simplemente sirve para mantener al pueblo ignorante... 

De todas formas, es decisión del pueblo el poner a sus gobernantes. Yo he votado una vez en mi vida, para perder la virginidad, a los 18, en autonómicas catalanas, por aquel entonces vote a Pujol (ya os comenté que vivía en barrio de inmigrantes y tenía el complejo agilipollado de la superioridad por hablar catalán y ser digamos un brillante estudiante...) El mundo me enseñó a ver como se utilizan las políticas lingüísticas para manipular a la masa y como todos compartimos los mismos instintos y valores esenciales. Pero la gran mayoría de la población, sigue sin verlo. De momento, sigO sin votar... Al final, que te roben y engañen "con tu beneplácito del voto", pues como que no... Pero es algo muy personal.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

#andyy: Hombre, te hablo de billete sencillo que es lo que yo usé... Sobre Bonos, etc. ni pajolera idea. Y NO, no voy a opinar sobre el "berberecho nepalí" porque éste NO existe ni allí ni en ningún otro lado...

Y, andyy, yo SIEMPRE que voy a Madrid me encuentro como en mi "casa". Tengo mucho Cariño a esa ciudad y a sus gentes, pues no en vano pasé unos buenos años por allí y, además, como Ciudad me gusta más que Barcelona. Y es que lo Cortés no quita lo Valiente... Por cierto, no es "pelotismo barato" que tú NO vives en Madrid... Y seguro que cuando vuelvas por aquí te encontrarás a gusto y ya nos conoces, por tanto sabes de los "mitos" que giran en torno a toda esta "noria"...

# paketazo: NO me vale el ejemplo que me pones... Aquí, en Cataluña, NO es NADA raro que te opere un médico que sea de origen extranjero (sudamericano, árabe, etc.), por tanto si ellos han accedido a la plaza será por algo, aparte de haberlo tenido más difícil... ¿No?

Aunque entiendo perfectamente, paketazo, lo que me intentas transmitir y en lo que, básicamente, estoy de acuerdo. A fin de cuentas, dentro de unos meses tengo que renovar una licencia profesional y yo me pregunto qué Cojones tengo que demostrar después de llevar décadas en el "mundo de la Canción"... pero es lo que hay. Y esa "obligatoriedad" NO es de aquí, Cataluña, sino de carácter estatal. Un auténtico contrasentido y "sacacuartos" (su auténtica razón de ser).

Mira, en mi trabajo yo no sé si soy un "10", pero no debo andar muy lejos, sino no habría llegado donde lo he hecho, pero es cierto que hay mucho mediocre que no te explicas cómo ha llegado ahí. Un ejemplo: yo he entrenado a distintos miembros de Cuerpos de Seguridad (estatales y autonómicos) y han suspendido en unos sitios y han aprobado en otros... Luego, qué criterios existen en esas Oposiciones.

Otro ejemplo: Conozco gente muy eficiente y con los "huevos pelados" como Electricistas, etc. pero tienen sólo la FP I y NO la FP II, pero ya tienen una "barrera" que les impide presentarse para un puesto para el que están más cualificados PROFESIONALMENTE que otros que sólo tienen el título y ninguna experiencia...

En fin, paketazo, si nos entendemos perfectamente y este es un tema más para debatir con unas cervezas y "berberechos" por en medio. Además, por si lo desconoces, yo suelo expresarme en Castellano, menos en mi círculo familiar, pero vamos si me hablan en una determinada lengua respondo en la correspondiente. Y es que aquí la gente suele hablar las dos lenguas sin ningún problema.

Y una pregunta, paketazo: ¿Por qué NO prosperó el Esperanto? Está claro... ¿No?

Bueno, dejo el tema y que para mí NO tiene ningún interés. Y dejo esto y que va en la línea de lo que os he comentado meses atrás... y ya veremos si en esta ocasión se cumple.

Gold Has Now Entered Its Strongest Seasonal Period - ETF Forecasts, Swing Trades & Long Term Investing Signals

Saludos.

Edito: # JohnGalt: Tú debes ganar mucha "pasta" y la mayor parte de la gente NO puede adquirir 1 Onza de Oro por mes... Y, posiblemente, ni para un Soberano... En fin, si para cuando te jubiles no hay pensión estatal, pues a lo mejor te lo vas a tener que gastar en "protección"...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 Ago 2016)

#paketazo, te admiro muchísimo por tu comentarios, primero que nada.

Pero justo este ejemplo, ya muy raído que pones es algo simplista y con trampa.

En una situación de Diglosia, si el gobierno no hace una discriminación positiva hacia la lengua más débil (Catalán en este ejemplo, u otra autonómica), ésta acaba relegándose a ámbitos privados familiares, sin uso social y profesional y perdiendo prestigio hasta que desaparece absorbida por la más fuerte (el Castellano).

Si se adopta una posición "liberal" y se decide dejar que pase eso, pues no se hace nada y lentamente esto ocurre como ha ocurrido en el pasado con otras lenguas.

Si se decide rescatar esa lengua más débil, hay que hacer lo que hacen los gobiernos autonómicos con lengua propia. Esto está estudiado por lingüistas, no es cosa de políticos independentistas.

Sólo quería aportar este dato técnico, sin entrar en polémicas.

Un saludo




paketazo dijo:


> *Fernando* sin tratar de hacer demagogia de un tema tan serio, y sin tratar de simplificarlo más de la cuenta.
> 
> Si tienes una desgracia, vas a un hospital catalán y tiene que operarte de urgencia, y te surgen dos posibilidades:
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> #andyy: Hombre, te hablo de billete sencillo que es lo que yo usé... Sobre Bonos, etc. ni pajolera idea. Y NO, no voy a opinar sobre el "berberecho nepalí" porque éste NO existe ni allí ni en ningún otro lado...
> 
> ...



Así es, la profesionalidad va más allá de un título.

Respecto a las onzas de oro, son mis cálculos, no digo que las pueda ahorrar  pero bueno, ese es el objetivo prioritario par mi si tuviera money ... Y sí, visualizo una etapa de nuestra vida en la que el sistema de pensiones como se conoce en España migrará a otros modelos. Mira en USA... Hay pobreza y exclusión... Pero no es un mad max, al menos todavía... La teta del estado Español está muy malita, no quiero hablar de metástasis, pero...

---------- Post added 14-ago-2016 at 14:42 ----------




amador dijo:


> #paketazo, te admiro muchísimo por tu comentarios, primero que nada.
> 
> Pero justo este ejemplo, ya muy raído que pones es algo simplista y con trampa.
> 
> ...



Se hace difícil no admirar a Paketazo, es un aire fresco como pocos... Mi comentario sobre la lengua, en base a mí experiencia, está mejor reflejada en este artículo, del que me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, más allá de las situaciones de diglosia que pueda haber en un momento, y que si la política aplicada para conservar la lengua amenazada no es equilibrada, puede revertir la situación al otro extremo.

Como dice el artículo: "el arma esencial para el control politico será el diccionario..."



http://pedroreina.net/juanjo/LaManipulacionLinguistica.pdf


----------



## gurrumino (14 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Gurrumino* es mejor no dinamitar nada, pero el ser humano, y sobre todo las jaurías políticas, son muy amigas de escuchar a la masa incoherente o incluso sin escucharla, entretenerla con absurdas cuestiones que las distraigan de menesteres más relevantes para sus vidas.
> 
> Como ejemplo, aquí cerca, en Ferrol...antes llamado Ferrol de el caudillo, se estuvo mese o incluso años, encabronando al personal para cambiar nombres de calles, y retirar monumentos relacionados con el franquismo...¿acaso el franquismo no forma parte la historia de este país? ... ¿también quieren borrarlo de los libros de historia?...¿los que se debieron avergonzar de lo que se hizo mal entonces, ya están muertos, y los que ahora claman venganzas yermas retirando estatuas y cambiando nombres de calles, deberían mirar más atrás, y quizá ellos mismo deberían de dejar de existir por haber tenido antepasados relacionados con coyunturas sociales penosas...
> 
> Un saludo, y buenas noches a todos.



Hola, solo decir que lo que tu dices es lo que yo decía, valga la triple rebuznancia8:. Si nos ponemos a derruir todo monumento que no nos gusta por una u otra causa acabamos con todo practicamente.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, nuevamente:

# amador: Muy correcto tu comentario. Se deben mantener las tradicionales culturales de los distintos pueblos y eso incluye sus lenguas maternas. ¡Joder! Yo soy Catalán, pero NO me gusta la Sardana, NI tampoco el Chotis y, sin embargo, aprecio un buen Flamenco... En la Cultura NADA en SÍ debería ser "excluyente" y otra cosa muy distinta es el uso "partidista" que se haga de la misma...

# JohnGalt: el artículo es largo y ahora no dispongo de tiempo para el mismo, pero me lo leeré ya que parece interesante. Eso NO quita -y para eso no me hace falta leerlo- para que crea que las lenguas se deben mantener, faltaría más... Bastantes prohibiciones ya existen y han existido como para poner unas cuantas más y, además, que NO, qué Cojones...

# gurrumino: Efectivamente, si nos pusiéramos a derruir todo lo que NO nos gusta, pues ya ves... ¡Joder! ya no sé dónde estaría la Columna de Trajano...

Y dejo esto del gran Voltaire: "Todos estamos llenos de debilidades y errores; perdonémonos reciprocamente nuestras tonterías: es la primera ley de la Naturaleza."

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Ago 2016)

Bueno, se ha puesto la conversación muy ...

En primer lugar, y a efectos de hemeroteca, y con sentido del humor, dejar constancia de que no fui yo el que inició el tema Catalunya. Es verdad que no me faltó el canto de un duro para contestar pero no fui yo.

Una de las cosas que me gusta de este hilo es que te puedes encontrar con alguien que sabes que no es de tu cuerda (cuerda, pasado, bagaje cultural, vivencias, experiencia) y todo queda en un intercambio de ideas, reflexiones, opiniones. Vamos que se nota que al personal lo que le va es compartir y no pontificar, ni hacer prosélitos, ni descargarse el mal café.

Gracias, a todos, por esto.

Entro en materia.

En mi opinión, todo en la vida, es la expresión de una ideología. El lenguaje, el arte, la cría de conejos, los partidos políticos, la fabricación de coches y el chiringuito de la playa.

Somos seres pensantes, luego a lo que nos dedicamos es a pensar cómo transmitir nuestra forma de pensar (lo cual no está reñido con pensar poco y tratar de imponer mucho).

Hay algo anterior al lenguaje (John Galt) y es, no sé cómo llamarlo... en tanto que cristiano, lo llamaría el corazón (el ínclito de la cruz decía que de la abundancia del corazón habla la boca y añadía, que tu sí sea sí y tu no sea no) pero para sacarlo de ese contexto, lo llamaría la capacidad del ser humano de decidir proferir (ejecutar) algo o no.

Y anterior a esa capacidad, está la conciencia.

La conciencia es algo así como el Tribunal Constitucional. Es decir que si hay lío, en última instancia se acude al Constitucional porque es el que dirá si las palabras o el acto se ajustan a la norma superior (obviamente no hablo de nuestro Tribunal Constitucional que ya, a la base, estaba viciado - no entraré en detalles).

Mi opinión es que todos tenemos conciencia. Por supuesto, lo que me dicta mi conciencia no necesariamente concuerda con lo que te dicta a ti. Y además, hay forma de cauterizar la conciencia (a base de ir en contra de ella).

_Edito para evitar conversaciones inútiles_ No concuerda en los detalles pero sí en lo esencial: a nadie le gusta sufrir, a nadie le gusta pasar hambre y a nadie le agrada el trance de morir.

En cualquier caso, si se antepusiera la conciencia, cada cual la suya, a la capacidad de idear, a la de proferir y ejecutar, otro gallo cantaría.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2016)

Veo que nos hemos más o menos entendido al respecto de mi ejemplo absurdo del médico catalán parlante. Era como algunos habéis apuntado algo fuera de lugar, y solo lo mencioné para darle sentido a la ambigua situación que surge, no solo en Cataluña, Galicia, País Vasco ... si no en todo el mundo.

*JhonGalt* yo puse un soberano por poner algo "al alcance" de la media, pero evidentemente si puedes permitirte una onza por mes, sería perfecto, pero entiende que en el peor de los casos y llegado un futuro hipotético con carencias económicas, quizá un soberano de para algo más que llenar la nevera con lo básico durante un mes...no digo que nos de para derrochar, pero sí quizá (teniendo pagada la vivienda), pues para pan, leche, luz, agua...y dos birras por mes.

En cuanto al texto que aportas, es una pequeña maravilla, de esos textos frescos apoyados en la razón y que solo persiguen que uno mismo saque sis propias conclusiones, una especia de atajo dialéctico que nos da a entender que podemos evitar ser manipulados por el lenguaje, solo tenemos que detenernos un instante y escuchar...no solo oír, el mensaje de nuestro interlocutor.

Argucias, trampas, estadísticas, mentiras lingüísticas en manos de publicistas, asesores etc., para lograr un fin...dominarnos y someternos. 

La voluntad que consideramos nuestra, no es más que otra manipulación oculta tras los hilos que mueven lo que consideramos nuestras propias decisiones.

*Fernando* en cuanto a las obstrucciones burocráticas creadas para alejar a un buen profesional de un puesto laboral, te adjunto esto, con lo que supongo estarás bastante a favor, ya que tu tienes los huevos pelados, y eso no se aprende en ninguna universidad de pago:

Trabajo: El jefe de RRHH de Google es tajante: El expediente académico no sirve para nada. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

*Amador* supongo, que, según tu opinión, ya sea fundamentada en esos lingüistas o en tu propio pensamiento, ¿es necesario salvaguardar la existencia de una lengua minoritaria mediante esa discriminación positiva que mencionas?

Aquí compañero, hay mucho que discutir, y mucha tela que cortar, si tuviéramos una ventanita y pudiéramos ver el futuro por ella, de... pongamos por ejemplo, dentro de 50 años, ya sea, bien gracias a la tecnología (esta siempre sale ;. ), o bien por simple imposición del estado más fuerte y avanzado, las lenguas minoritarias irán desapareciendo para dar paso a un idioma universal...lo estamos viendo en la red...entramos en un chat o foro internacional y todos usamos el inglés por ejemplo (chinos, rusos, alemanes, indios, holandeses...)

Hoy, tu mismo seguro usas el traductor de google para pasar del ingles, u otras lenguas al castellano o al catalán... si escribes un libro, y pretendes llegar a la masa, usarás una lengua extendida...roma extendió el latín por medio mundo antiguo...si no hubiera sucedido eso, y todos usaran lenguas locales, ¿piensas que ahora estaríamos ya en este punto evolutivo a nivel social y comunicativo?

El mundo se universaliza, y aún, valorando lo autóctono, y sabiendo de su existencia, creo que ningún gobierno ni ley autonómica podrá salvaguardar una cultura (en este caso lengua) poco practica a nivel global...es como los viejos dibujantes de comics a base de papel y lápiz...sí, era arte, y eran preciosos, sin embargo, la tecnología se los comió y dejo paso a los diseñadores gráficos y sus máquinas más rápidas y eficaces a la hora de ese menester.

¿morirán definitivamente las lenguas minoritarias?...supongo que no, existirán en libros, en la propia red, pero cada vez es posible que sean menos usadas a pie de calle. Es como esas palabras que están en el diccionario pero ya nadie usa...

Palabras olvidadas o en desuso | Curiosidario

¿por que sucede esto?...sencillo, el hombre es vago por naturaleza, no tienes más que ver (o recibir) un texto wasap escrito por un adolescente en un móvil ¿eso es castellano, catalán, arameo...?...no, es la evolución hacia lo rápido y práctico, la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, y esa, precisamente esa ley, es la que condena todo lo que lleve un esfuerzo mayor y sin recompensa, al olvido.

Tostón dominguero para los que tengáis un rato...de nuevo doy las gracias a todos por regalar vuestro tiempo y dar valor al mío, yo trataré de hacer lo mismo con el vuestro.


----------



## JohnGalt (14 Ago 2016)

Creo que entiendo lo que quieres transmitir, frisch. En efecto, la conciencia es un estadio previo al lenguaje u otra forma de expresión. En cierta medida, cuando sentimos que no podemos expresar, por cualquier motivo (legal, presión social, etc.) lo que pensamos, somos prisioneros de conciencia. 

Los gobiernos y los grupos sociales (a los que pertenecemos, forzados o no, condicionados por nuestro lugar y momento de nacimiento), sin embargo, utilizan el lenguaje para condicionar nuestros comportamientos. Ahí es donde la lucha entre nuestra conciencia y las ideas de otros que quieren imponer empieza.

En cierta medida, creo que todos somos prisioneros de conciencia, o al menos yo me siento así en determinados momentos o ante determinados asuntos. En ese sentido, la sociedad tiene que evolucionar, ser más generosa, aliviar cierta presión y normas que atan nuestra lengua y nos convierten en prisioneros de conciencia.

Entramos en la filosofía y la forma de percibir el mundo... (Posiblemente off tópico, Algunos nos ignoraran, pero eso para nada nos debe hacer prisioneros de nuestra conciencia y expresar los que sentimos... )

Aunque recientemente se ha encontrado un error de software en uno de los paquetes comerciales más utilizados por la neurociencia (iFMR), se está pidiendo analizar nuestra actividad cerebral. En lo que concierne a este comentario, es sorprendente ver como no siempre tomamos decisiones lógicas (ver Kahnehan) pero más aún es ver cómo nuestras emociones activan determinados centros neuronales... Si, tenemos conciencia y somos prisioneros de ella... Y todo, porque sentimos.

Where The Mind Is Without Fear by Rabindranath Tagore - Famous poems, famous poets. - All Poetry


----------



## nekcab (14 Ago 2016)

fernandocfj dijo:


> "...
> 
> ya que a lo mejor tenemos la obligación "moral" de tener más Liquidez de la que nos gustaría, dado que existe la posibilidad de que se tenga que ayudar a familiares con problemas financieros. Luego, si ese Patrimonio CONSOLIDADO es susceptible de ser vendido... por ejemplo, si un buen día decido enviar a la "porra" a TODO este país y "pirarme"... En fin, es muy complejo y has de entender, andyy, que todos tenemos "perspectivas" y circunstancias muy diferentes
> 
> ..."



Efectivamente. No es lo mismo no tener ataduras a una tierra, que tenerlas. Y dentro de no tenerlas, encontrarse en la tesitura de tener un proyecto de futuro en ella, o no. Así que efectivamente eso condiciona, y muchísmo, para apostar por el 'joro' o no. Y puede, y en eso algunos estamos en este buen foro, para que en casos más puntuales, apostar *al menos* por oro papel o no.


----------



## amador (14 Ago 2016)

Buenas.

Cambiando de tercio.

Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión o que comentáramos (aquí hay gente con muy buenas opiniones) esta afirmación de el jefe de RRHH de Google.

Trabajo: El jefe de RRHH de Google es tajante: El expediente académico no sirve para nada. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

Creo que como tiene que ver con la forma de trabajo actual, no es muy off-topic.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# nekcab: Ya sé que hay muchos foreros que siguen este hilo por distintas razones, y una de ellas es por conocer nuestra opinión/análisis para aplicarlo luego al "papel" y sé lo que digo porque suelo recibir consultas particulares al respecto. Bien, es sabido que yo me muevo exclusivamente en los MPs "físicos", pero para mí NADA es "excluyente" y cada cual debe saber dónde se mete. Por consiguiente, yo no aconsejo el "papel", pero si alguien gusta de él, pues muy bien... allá cada cual con sus "gustos" y su dinero -que para algo es suyo-.

# amador: Bueno, lo que has enlazado lo había leído en un comentario de paketazo y, la verdad, yo esto de acuerdo con ello. Mira, en bastantes ocasiones, he tenido que contratar a personal, tanto en mi actual sector profesional como en el previo, y NUNCA me he basado en los clásicos "Curriculum vitae"... SÍ, los he leído, pero NO me han condicionado ni para bien ni para mal, es decir que el "corte" lo he establecido en función de las respuestas que se me hayan dado a supuestos planteados. Por ejemplo, SIEMPRE utilicé preguntas "trampa" de carácter exclusivamente profesional y ahí te das cuenta de quién tiene "madera" y de quién es simple "fachada"... Luego, claro, había que ver cómo trabajaban, sobre todo cuando había "problemas"...

La mejor prueba de que contraté bien, dentro de mi sector actual, es que la mayor parte de los que elegí luego acabaron siendo agentes de los Cuerpos de Seguridad estatales y autonómicos e incluso unos pocos llegaron a escalar puestos muy importantes en los mismos.

Y, amador, todo lo que tenga sentido lo tiene en este hilo, así que eso de "off-topic" es algo que no impide el debate si resulta interesante. Además, lo bueno del hilo -y hoy hemos tenido un buen ejemplo- es que la gente debate, expone sus ideas y no hay mal "rollo"... Es como si estuviéramos en medio de una conversación e imagino que eso es lo que hace interesante a este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (14 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Me gustaría saber vuestra opinión o que comentáramos (aquí hay gente con muy buenas opiniones) esta afirmación de el jefe de RRHH de Google.
> 
> ...



Bueno, bien, en los canales de formación clásicos, sus títulos Universitarios, los de las Escuelas Profesionales, etc. (tiene gracia que se los denomine ya, clásicos) no encontramos necesariamente el perfil que nosotros necesitamos.

Mi opinión:

La clave está en lo de "necesitamos".

¿Qué hace falta en una empresa cualquiera?

Cerebros que pongan su cerebro al servicio de una idea (la idea no es del cerebro contratado sino del que contrata).

Esto lo practicaban ya los de la Sony, y mucho antes otros, cuando montando una nave a las afueras de San Juan de Luz (cerca de Biarritz) hace como unos 25 años, organizaban la empresa como una especie de familia en la que, además de trabajar, participabas en un proyecto supuestamente común, con barbacoas, fines de semana de convivencia y otras iniciativas we are the world we are the people of Sony.

No me extraña que Google busque cerebros descerebrados.

_Edito_ Al final lo único que importa es lo que dictan las "empresas" tipo Google, Amazon y toda esta ristra de falsos creadores de riqueza. Ellos deciden si es tu curriculum, tus ojos azules, marrones o, sencillamente, tu estupidez.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, frisch: Hay sectores y empresas donde existen unos determinados "protocolos" y que se han de acatar, tanto si gustan como si no... Es como en mi empresa, donde hace poco uno de mis subordinados me cuestionó uno de esos "protocolos" y le dí una "explicación" que no tenía porqué darle... pero luego le añadí: ¿Sabes por qué te mando? Pues, porque aparte de valer más, PIENSO... 

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Ago 2016)

andyy dijo:


> Yo llevo fatal que la gente al nacer tire los dados y que si naces en Marruecos es posible que mueras de niño de una simple infección en una muela, que tus posibilidades de tener formación universitaria sean pocas y que tu libertad sexual, religiosa de pensamiento esté mermada. Si ese día que naciste, el viento del sur hubiese soplado más fuerte habrías nacido en Cádiz, y es posible que tus padres hubiesen gastado miles de euros en ponerte una ortodoncia para que estés guapo. Jodido no?



Qué gran verdad has comentado, para que luego algunos iluminados digan que el camino nos lo marcamos nosotros mismos. Dentro de la Teoría de Justicia desarrollada por Rawls hablaba de que el proceso de toma de decisiones, debería realizarse bajo el “velo de la ignorancia” llegado el caso de tomar alguna decisión que pueda afectar a una parte de la sociedad, ésta debe tomarse sin tener en cuenta nuestras circunstancias personales, de ese modo se salva una de las condiciones al principio de justicia, libertad e igualdad. Tampoco voy a entrar en el detalle de su razonamiento, pero cuántos de nosotros tomamos decisiones sabiendo que estamos ante determinadas circunstancias más o menos a salvo?

Os pongo un ejemplo muy claro, la próxima vez que vayáis a votar, "olvidad" que tenéis casa en propiedad, coche, trabajo y ahorros.


Sobre el tema de nacionalismos, regiones y demás no voy a entrar. Soy de la EGB, de los que crecieron pensando que el Catalán era un dialecto y que Cataluña fue Condado del Reino de Aragon, ahora resulta que es un idioma y que en realidad era Aragón la trastienda de los Paises Catalanes.... Soy Aragonés de nacimiento, Español por imposición civil y Europeo por imposición política. 

Que no os vendan la moto, en este centro de negocios llamado España, es mentira eso de que todos los ciudadanos somos iguales ante la Ley, existe discriminación en materia tributaria, sanitaria y laboral (sector público). Los primeros que quieren que seamos diferentes son ellos, ellos con sus leyes nos hacen diferentes.

Edito, crecí pensando tal cosa, porque así se reflejaba en los manuales escolares y además tales afirmaciones no eran discutidas por los señores profesores. Ahora resulta que equivocaron a toda una generación, habrá que pedir responsabilidades.....


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2016)

*Amador* los procesos selectivos en empresas privadas de personal, pienso que son mejores que las oposiciones públicas en este país. Ojo, hablo de procesos limpios, no de "coloca a mi hijo que yo luego..."

En una oposición, el opositor se incrusta en el coco X temarios, y pasa la criba, ese temario lo puede olvidar al salir del examen, y luego toma posesión de su plaza y allí ya se verá lo que pasa...

En una empresa privada, pidan o no curriculum, la valía hay que ganársela día a día.

Te pondré un ejemplo cercano:

Mi primo, es informático, pero ya era informático antes de tener ninguna titulación que lo acreditase. Era un puto genio programando, con 16 años hacía programas de lectura de códigos de barras cuando aun casi nadie sabia lo que era eso. Preparaba parte del teletexto de la TV de su país cuando apenas había un ordenador por cada 10 casas...

No, no tenía ningún título que le acreditase como "genio informático" ... ¿lo necesitaba?...en principio no, sin embargo se casó, tuvo hijos, y las circunstancias le exigieron entrar en una empresa privada que concentraba gran parte del trabajo en su sector en su país.

Pues este hombre, se pasó 2 años de su vida intentando aprobar una asignatura "alemán" en concreto para que le dieran el título de informático programador oficial, y lo pudieran contratar según los estamentos internos de esta empresa.

Un día, pregunté ¿Quién tituló al primer titulador?...¿Quién selecciono al primer seleccionador de recursos humanos?

Yo soy de la vieja escuela, y valoro lo que veo, sobre todo con el transcurso del tiempo. No suelo emitir juicios precipitados sobre nadie, y admito que no me gustaría ser un profesional del sector de recursos humanos de ninguna empresa, pues tardaría mucho tiempo en poder elegir a la persona ideal para un puesto concreto...eso sí, los curriculums de papel...para enmarcar.

Un saludo buenas noches...mañana dicen que "es fiesta"


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# Arbeyna: Te llevarías muchas sorpresas si conocieras realmente cómo se formó la Corona de Aragón. Para empezar un mero "apunte" histórico: de hecho fue una "Confederación" ya que en ese preciso momento histórico, el Reino de Aragón y el Condado de Barcelona NO tenían fronteras comunes... ¿Y eso? Pues, mira por en medio andaban los Condados de Pallars, de Urgell y los almorávides de Lérida...

SÍ, ahora creo que los llaman los "Condados Catalanes", pero en aquellos tiempos NO era así y cada cual era independiente del otro. Es más, también guerreaban entre ellos...

Y yo NO recuerdo que en el Condado de Barcelona NADIE adoptará el título de Rey de la Corona de Aragón, pero no es menos cierto que la mayor parte de los reyes de esa Corona están enterrados en suelo Catalán.

Mira, Arbeyna, muchos hoy en día deberían aprender de cómo convivieron los distintos pueblos que compusieron la Corona de Aragón y el respeto que existía para las instituciones de cada territorio.

Además, estas especulaciones de hoy en día creo que en aquellos tiempos importaban un bledo y se buscó primero una cierta cohesión política para luego pasar a una claramente expansionista, UNIDOS y NO SEPARADOS...

# paketazo: Cuánta gente MUY VÁLIDA no se queda por el camino por falta de oportunidades... Y cuánto MEDROSO vive de puta madre a pesar de ser un inútil al cuadrado... pero, claro, aprobó una Oposición... Luego, "coser y cantar". En fin, NADIE dijo que el mundo fuera "justo"...

Saludos.


----------



## atom ant (14 Ago 2016)

hola chicos, feliz verano..... creo que ya toca ir planificando regresar al casino con vistas a los próximos meses y quería preguntarles qué opinan sobre la "apuesta" de Crispin Odey de poner el 85% de su fondo en oro, ¿es una apuesta desesperada que le haga resarcirse de sus últimos 2 años desastrosos o este hombre sabe.... algo?
Salvo que en ese momento, finales de Julio, entendiese un enquistamiento de la cuestión turca, ponerse largo en oro a 1350$/oz con toda su munición en principio no parece muy inteligente aunque llevo un tiempo desconectado y quizá, seguro, se me escapa algo

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Ago 2016)

@ Fernando, por eso no entro en el tema de las nacionalidades, muchas veces nos creemos en la posesión de la verdad y utilizamos como argumentario lo que rezaba tal manual, las charlas que nos daba tal profesor, o las historias que nos contaba el abuelo... denominador común? Ninguna información es limpia, todas están condicionadas.

Seguramente si ahora leo un libro de historia de bachillerato, me echaría las manos a la cabeza preguntándome dónde he vivido todos estos años. 


Sobre lo que comentáis de los cv y el "genio" de Google, pues una estupidez. Me gustaría saber si tiene alguien en su casa que se encarga de las tareas domésticas y si determinadas responsabilidades para con sus hijos, como ir a recogerlos al cole, vigilancia mientras está son su Sra de ocio y similares se las ha encomendado al primero que pasa por la acera o ha solicitado algún tipo de referencia.

Estas patochadas teóricas son para "genios" que han dejado de estar en el mundo real. Yo trabajo en el dpto de RRHH de una empresa y si me encargan buscar un determinado perfil, como por ejemplo (y me viene el ejemplo de Paketazo ideal) un informático, depende de las destrezas que sean requeridas buscaré partiendo de un nivel universitario o un nivel de formación profesional. A no ser que conozca a un candidato por el que responda directamente (lo que se llama enchufe), la verdad es que asi funciona el mundo real, los títulos solo sirven para abrir la puerta, luego te lo tienes que ganar día a día.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, atom ant: Bueno, serás tú quien regrese al Casino, porque lo que es yo... NI DE COÑA...

Mira, atom ant, esta tarde he leído lo que comentas sobre Crispin Odey y para quienes no lo conozcan dejo el enlace...

- Billionaire Crispin Odey, Who's Had A Pretty Terrible Year, Is Betting Everything On Gold | Zero Hedge

¿Qué pienso sobre ello? NO lo tengo claro, es decir pienso que el Oro seguirá al alza, pero NO creo que se vaya a "disparar" este año... Por otro lado, el otro día comentaba que la mayor parte de los Bonos de "calidad" estaban dando rendimientos negativos, que las Bolsas americanas están en máximos y con poco recorrido o eso creo, por tanto pocas alternativas con "espacio" quedan... Eso SÍ, Crispin Odey se dirige al "papel" con animo especulativo, por tanto busca salvar un poco los "muebles" más que creer en el Oro, vamos para ser más claro: por si suena la flauta...

De todas formas, parece una opción muy lógica, tal y como está todo, pero insisto en que NO veo al Oro superando los $1400 de forma explosiva, a no ser que se produjera una hecatombe bursátil...

Saludos.

Edito: # Arbeyna: Imagino que conocerás a los Almogávares y que fueron la mejor infantería ligera de aquella época. Muy temibles y todavía los turcos los recuerdan... Bien, ¿Sabes cuál era su grito de guerra?... ¡Desperta Ferro! 
(¡Despierta Hierro!) Pues, ya sabes cuál era la lengua predominante y los Almogávares eran mayoritariamente aragoneses...

SÍ, la Historia nos suele dar muchas sorpresas y más si se acude a los textos originales...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # Arbeyna: Te llevarías muchas sorpresas si conocieras realmente cómo se formó la Corona de Aragón. Para empezar un mero "apunte" histórico: de hecho fue una "Confederación" ya que en ese preciso momento histórico, el Reino de Aragón y el Condado de Barcelona NO tenían fronteras comunes... ¿Y eso? Pues, mira por en medio andaban los Condados de Pallars, de Urgell y los almorávides de Lérida...
> 
> ...




Hola, mira que tienen mala fama los funcionarios... 
Los procesos de oposición tienen que cribar a veces a miles de personas para seleccionar 100. La titulación es un requisito indispensable para según que oficios. Si quieres médicos que mínimo que tengan la licenciatura de medicina, sino en vez de médicos tendrías curanderos... Si un electricista no tiene la titulación correspondiente, por muy bueno que sea, nadie certificará su trabajo, porque te arriesgas a que sea un farsante...
Asignaturas se nos han atravesado a todos.
Un saludo


----------



## atom ant (14 Ago 2016)

Ok, gracias Fernando, esa impresión me ha dado, perder un 50% en 18 meses supongo que presiona mucho, jejej. La jugó fatal, subirse a estas alturas al carro del oro de papel parece más propio de un novato que se deja arrastrar por sus emociones.

estoy tentado en imitar la jugada que hizo este hombre en 2015, pero solo la puntita de momento.

Gracias , saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

Hola, Pedernal: Muchos funcionarios tienen la mala fama que tienen por... ¡MERECIDA! En la empresa privada, buena parte de ellos NO dudarían mucho y te lo puedo asegurar. Eso no quita para que en un colectivo tan amplio haya de todo y, por supuesto, gente muy válida y honesta, pero mucho vago infiltrado TAMBIÉN...

Respecto a las titulaciones habría mucho de qué hablar... Hace años gané una denuncia contra unos arquitectos y encima funcionarios (Ayuntamiento y Comunidad autónoma).

Saludos.


----------



## amador (14 Ago 2016)

Gracias por vuestras opiniones sobre el artículo del tipo de Google.

Yo discrepo de todos vosotros en lo del expediente académico que era lo que cuestiona el artículo.

En el campo de la ingeniería donde yo me muevo, si se me presentan dos ingenieros, uno con expediente brillante, de los primeros de promoción y otro que aprobó la carrera a trancas y barrancas, pues no tengo duda, me quedo con el primero.

Pienso que la correlación entre lo que ha demostrado en la carrera y su profesionalidad en el trabajo va a ser alta. 

El mito del "técnico hecho a sí mismo", o "genio de la tecnología" que ha aprendido sólo y del que habéis dado ejemplos es algo muy minoritario. Y más hoy en día, donde toda la juventud está muy enjugazada.

Habrá casos aislados, pero difíciles de encontrar. Sigo pensando que su expediente académico me da cierta credibilidad.

Oposiciones es otro rollo que no tiene que ver con el artículo ... no mezclemos churras con merinas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

# amador: Dependerá de los sectores... En el mío, NO... Puede conocer muy bien la "teórica", pero la "sangre" tenerla de "horchata"... Entonces, para qué coño me sirve...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Ago 2016)

Es cierto que hay de todo, pero por ejemplo en mi caso me hice funcionario huyendo de los abusos constantes y de la precariedad creciente que se vive en el mundo de la mar.
Hay empresas privadas que sólo funcionan con sueldos de miseria y horas extra gratis...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

# Pedernal: Eso NO te voy a negar, ni mucho menos... Afortunadamente, en mi empresa todavía NO es así, aunque ya veremos lo que dura...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (14 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Pedernal: Eso NO te voy a negar, ni mucho menos... Afortunadamente, en mi empresa todavía NO es así, aunque ya veremos lo que dura...
> 
> Saludos.



En el tema de la seguridad, que me parece que es tu campo, creo, conozco como empezó el tema de los guardias de seguridad que se enviaban a los atuneros. Gente buena y preparada, al principio, en cuanto se enfrió el tema, aficionados que no soportan una campaña de pesca de sólo tres o cuatro meses sin llorar... Cambiaron a gente profesional, que cobraba bien, por musculitos de gimnasio que lloraban al mes de empezar porque se sentían solos...
En fin, que hay de todo en todos sitios


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

# Pedernal: SÍ, es mi campo... Un tipo preparado NO tiene porqué ser un 4x4... Tener un cuerpo preparado para nuestro trabajo es interesante, pero los años también pasan. Mira, yo tengo "musculitos" y bastantes para mi edad, pero tengo otras cualidades mucho más útiles para desarrollar mi trabajo. Es decir, preferiré contratar un tipo reflexivo, con iniciativa y a poder ser con conocimientos en la reducción, más que la mera apariencia física.

SÍ, conozco lo que sucedió con el personal de seguridad contratado inicialmente para escoltar a los atuneros. Bueno, algo parecido pasó también con los escoltas privados cuando finalizó el Terrorismo de ETA...

Saludos.


----------



## nekcab (14 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> allá cada cual con sus "gustos" y su dinero -que para algo es suyo-.
> 
> ..."



Yo además de gustos... incluiría limitaciones del inversor por circunstancias individuales. Y es que en mi caso estaría encantado de apostar por el físico, pero las circunstancias mandan.


----------



## fernandojcg (14 Ago 2016)

# nekcab: Donde dice "gustos", puedes añadir "circunstancias" y demás... Efectivamente, mucha gente no puede optar por el "físico" y es lícito que busque aquellas opciones que le parezcan más oportunas: por eso mismo, lo de "su" dinero...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (14 Ago 2016)

Amador, lo que ese estudiante ha demostrado durante la carrera es que conoce la teoría y sabe aplicarla de forma sobresaliente respecto al otro estudiante, que también la conoce, puesto que en caso contrario no hubiera terminado los estudios.

Ahora te comento, el sobresaliente es una persona poco organizada, no le gusta trabajar con equipo, y con 30 años vive con sus padres, el del suficiente es una persona organizada, le gusta trabajar en equipo y con 18 años se marchó del pueblo a la ciudad a estudiar y trabajar al mismo tiempo.

El candidato va a tener relación directa con el cliente y manejará un pequeño equipo, valora.

A mi el expediente me dice que tiene un título, hay cuestiones más relevantes y que raramente se ponen de manifiesto en los cv.

(por cierto, te respondí al privado)


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Adonde nos dirigimos y algunos siguen en su puta INOPIA...

- Vozpópuli - La sanidad universal es historia gracias al PP

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (15 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Es cierto que hay de todo, pero por ejemplo en mi caso me hice funcionario huyendo de los abusos constantes y de la precariedad creciente que se vive en el mundo de la mar.
> Hay empresas privadas que sólo funcionan con sueldos de miseria y horas extra gratis...
> Un saludo



Me pasó lo mismo que a tí. Estuve un tiempo trabajando con absoluta precariedad laboral, falta de oportunidades...... Terminé sacando una oposición relacionada con la seguridad pública. Los mismos que antes se reían de mí y me llamaban loco (esos que sacaban 3000 €/mes apilando ladrillos), ahora me ven y me llaman privilegiado... Pero cuando sacaban el doble que yo ninguno se acordaba de los funcionarios. Ahora los funcionarios somos los culpables de la crisis... El karma, que es muy cabrón a veces.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Ago 2016)

España es así, el país de la envidia donde la gente, en algunos casos, prefiere luchar para quitarle derechos al vecino, que luchar para tener todos los mismos derechos. Igualar por abajo a los trabajadores, mientras nadie cuestiona que con nuestros impuestos se beneficien los accionistas de empresas privadas. 
Hace unos días, el "gran Revilla" que tanto sabe y da lecciones a los economistas ha regalado 4 millones de dinero publico al Racing de Santander. Cada consejeria de la comunidad aportara 125.000€ durante cuatro años. 
Y mientras seguirá dando lecciones y la gente le aplaudirá en vez de llamarlo ladrón 

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2016)

Lo de hacerse funcionario no es criticable, cada uno escoge el camino que considera y puede llegado el momento.

Lo que sí me gustaría preguntar a los funcionarios, es si realmente se sienten realizados laboralmente, o solo es una salida decente a la situación que toca vivir ahora mismo.

Me explico. Puede ser que los del ladrillo acudieran a ese sector por el boom inmobiliario y el dinero fluyendo...hicieron su negocio, recogieron los frutos y se marcharon, o les echaron.

El funcionario, puede que en el fondo obrase de un modo similar, pero más "estirado" en el tiempo. Pues mientras los "ladrilleros" fueron a por el dinero rápido y cuantioso, el opositor fue a por el dinero seguro y constante.

En ambos casos (no generalizo, pues habrá ladrilleros de oficio por amor a este, al igual que funcionarios) ha sido la coyuntura económica la que les dictó dónde y cuando deberían de encajar.

Más concretamente, cuando eres adolescente, te enfrentas al dilema de que estudiar, y por que...pienso (al menos en mi época era así), que se decide en función de parámetros económicos: cercanía de la facultad / FP, salida laboral amplia y bien pagada...y no se decide (de nuevo no quiero generalizar, pues hay gente con vocación) por lo que uno desea ser para auto realizarse como ser humano.

Pienso que la crítica al funcionariado irá por modas...hay países dónde ser funcionario, no es ninguna bicoca, y otros dónde parece que sí lo es.

Por ejemplo en Grecia, dudo mucho que los "felices" funcionarios, lo sean de un tiempo a esta parte, sobre todo los que han sido largados y finiquitados de su puesto.

Criticar al que trabaja y gana es ley de vida, y criticar al que no trabaja y gana más, pues todavía "jode" más al personal.

En mi gremio, hay un dicho que dice que cada perro lama su "rabo"...pero somos muy amigos de mirar al de en frente y juzgarlo.

La pregunta que debemos hacernos es si realmente somos felices haciendo lo que hacemos si el dinero no estuviera de por medio.

Yo de joven quería estudiar filosofía, adoraba todo lo relacionado con esta idea...y lo adoro, y me formo en la medida de lo posible...sin embargo estudié economía, y ahora trabajo en algo que no tiene nada que ver con lo que estudié, pero que me gusta bastante.

¿mi trabajo ideal?...en mi caso es un 6 sobre 10 (lo que hago ahora), y no hablo de dinero, si no de satisfacción personal.

Por cierto *Pedernal* no podemos criticar a don Revilla sin conocer al 100% las circunstancias que rodean el episodio que narras. Piensa que ahora mismo es una persona "non grata" para el gobierno de turno, y muchos medios al servicio del mismo tratarán de desprestigiarle como sea.

El tio, caiga mejor o no, dice bastantes verdades cuando le escucho. También es cierto que es un poco demagogo, y simplifica demasiado la realidad de algunas cosas que sobre la pizarra parecen muy simples.

Sea como sea, si finalmente "regaló" ese dinero sin ser legitimado por su gobierno, en el peor de los casos al menos no se lo metió él en su bolsillo...algo que algunos otros por ahí saben bien como hacerlo.

Un saludo y buen festivo a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Ago 2016)

Pues en mi caso, me siento totalmente realizado y contento con mi trabajo. Estudie para trabajar en la mar, y visto como "decaía" el sueldo y las condiciones laborales, me preparé una oposición del estado para trabajar en la mar. Aunque salían poquísimas plazas, era una época donde aún no iba la gente en masa a las oposiciones. Así que me doy por contento y a día de hoy me alegro de haber tomado esa decisión.

Respecto a Revilla, me da igual lo que diga porque es una persona en la que se puede ver lo que hace, y la decisión que ha tomado es lo contrario de lo que dice. Ya veremos que consecuencias legales le trae esa decisión ya que hace tiempo que la UE dijo que era ilegal dar dinero en concepto de publicidad institucional a los equipos de fútbol.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2016)

Hola, paketazo: En la "Viña del Señor" hay de todo... Y entre los funcionarios hay un montón de vagos y anda que no he visto yo ahí de todo, sobre todo un absentismo laboral que en la empresa privada te abre las puertas de la calle más que rápidamente... Aún recuerdo lo que me comentó un amigo, alto cargo en la Seguridad pública, y que realizó una inspección a una determinada Comisaría y casi la mitad del personal NO estaba currando (ahí las "bajas" son habituales)... En fin, lo único que deseo es que en los próximos recortes que imponga la UE se acuerde también de que existe ese amplio colectivo. Hasta ahora la Crisis la ha "pagado" la mayor parte de la empresa privada y eso es así, tanto si gusta como si no...

Eso no quita para que existan muy buenos funcionarios, aunque siempre suele ser de abajo a arriba... Imagino que esto es como en todo: hay gente a la que le gusta su trabajo y lo desarrolla lo mejor que sabe y también hay el medroso que ha buscado asegurarse de "por vida" el trabajo... algo que espero tenga "caducidad" si seguimos con esta Crisis pertinaz.

Y SÍ hay personas que están en la función pública porque no han tenido más remedio y podría comentar el caso de un amigo (Guardia Civil), que tiene dos carreras, conoce unos cuantos idiomas y está ahí... Tiene vocación, pero tampoco está enamorado de su trabajo y más en las condiciones en las que trabajan, ya que entre los funcionarios hay grandes diferencias entre ellos.

¿Envidia? Eso lo dejo para los incapaces y para quienes son unos inútiles al cuadrado...

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Mira que me gusta Revilla, pero en esta ocasión me parece que se ha "pasado" y mucho. Te dejo el enlace sobre lo que comentaba Pedernal...

- Revilla defiende la aportación pública al Racing: "Cantabria recuperará el dinero con creces"

Es una decisión totalmente "caciquil" y fuera de toda lógica... pero claro es dinero "público" y su administración corresponde a quien corresponde... SÍ, imagino que la UE tendrá mucho que decir al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## amador (15 Ago 2016)

Gracias por todos vuestros comentarios.

Obviamente existen otros indicadores para un trabajo además de un buen expediente. Pero lo de obviarlo de esa manera, pues no lo veo. Sigo pensando que es uno indicador de mucho peso.

En USA tener un buen expediente y sobre todo de una prestigiosa Universidad te asegura un trabajazo ...

Funcionarios: pues hay de todo como habéis dicho.

Para gente "colocada" que curra poco y gana mucho, pues un empleado de Telefónica, Iberdrola o Endesa. Esos si que viven bien a costa de los Españoles.

Saludos





Arbeyna dijo:


> Amador, lo que ese estudiante ha demostrado durante la carrera es que conoce la teoría y sabe aplicarla de forma sobresaliente respecto al otro estudiante, que también la conoce, puesto que en caso contrario no hubiera terminado los estudios.
> 
> Ahora te comento, el sobresaliente es una persona poco organizada, no le gusta trabajar con equipo, y con 30 años vive con sus padres, el del suficiente es una persona organizada, le gusta trabajar en equipo y con 18 años se marchó del pueblo a la ciudad a estudiar y trabajar al mismo tiempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## pamarvilla (15 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días: Adonde nos dirigimos y algunos siguen en su puta INOPIA...
> 
> - Vozpópuli - La sanidad universal es historia gracias al PP
> 
> Saludos.



¿Inopia? :rolleye:

Pues ojo al posible pensionazo, señoras y señores.
El recorte tabú: bajar las pensiones un 3% en 2017

A seguir atesorando mps quien pueda, sin muchos miramientos o sin atender a oscilaciones alcistas o lateral-alcistas, que el otoño puede empezar a tensarse mucho.

Saludos


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2016)

Interesante

George Soros Hacked, Over 2,500 Internal Docs Released Online


----------



## pamarvilla (15 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Interesante
> 
> George Soros Hacked, Over 2,500 Internal Docs Released Online



Pues con todo lo que se apunta en el artículo sería más que interesante que esos documentos llegasen a ser de dominio público. Más que nada por corroborar una vez más ciertas intrigas norteamericanas en la decadente UE.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Si te explicará las dificultades que están teniendo la mayoría de los que pidieron prestamos para estudiar en las Universidades americanas... NO tienes ni idea de la morosidad que hay ahí...

# pamarvilla: He leído ese artículo esta mañana y lo iba a enlazar, pero al final me he decantado por el que he colocado. SÍ, el próximo año será muy "caliente", pero lo peor lo espero para el 2018 y es que el 2º año del mandato del Presidente elegido en los EE.UU. suele ser bastante malo... Y nosotros somos una simple provincia y muy lejana del "Imperio". Bueno, ya sabes el "mantra" que solemos soltar por aquí: ir acumulando MPs poco a poco, sin prisas, pero sin pausa y sin condicionarse por las cotizaciones. Otra cosa es que éstas estuvieran por las "nubes" y que no es el caso. Ahora mismo, de fijarme, lo haría más en el Oro que en la Plata...ienso:

# frisch: Dejo esto en la línea de lo que has enlazado...:

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...ros-sobre-como-afrontar-revueltas-en-albania-

Y también dejo esto otro... ¡Manda Cojones! España... Rusia y Marruecos... ¿Y la UE y la puta OTAN para qué MIERDA sirven? Bueno, ya lo sabemos...::

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...an-a-portugal-contra-el-fuego-la-ue-no-puede-

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2016)

A pamarvilla:

Puedes acceder a los documentos picando en la foto en la que aparece Soros.
Ahí accedes a un menú en el que los documentos están clasificados por temas y, una vez dentro de cada tema, puedes hacer una búsqueda por palabras.

He hecho alguna búsqueda con Spain pero no aparecemos (probablemente sea una suerte).

_Edito_ disculpa por bautizarte con otro nombre (corregido).


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2016)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> ... Ahora los funcionarios somos los culpables de la crisis... El karma, que es muy cabrón a veces.



Hombre, nadie aquí ha afirmado tal cosa, no? Ahora, lo que sí es cierto, y de ello no cabe lugar a duda, es que existe un desacople entre la empresa privada y la pública brutal, y no entro en los tópicos del cafelito de hora y media, que los hay, entro en la realidad de evitar que el trabajador adquiera complejo de florero y vengan días y caigan panes. 

Existe una protección en exceso del funcionariado que debería ser objeto de revisión, pero claro, a ver quien es el guapo que mete mano, los votos hay que cuidarlos.

Tengo amigos funcionarios, unos pocos por vocación, otros muchos como "salida" laboral, y la verdad que el corporativismo del que hacen gala deja el de otros muchos gremios por los suelos, da lo mismo que la plaza pertenezca al ámbito municipal, autonómico o estatal. Y siempre que salen estos temas, les pregunto lo mismo, a ver si aquí alguno me puede responder. Si tan buena es la administración, representada por sus funcionarios, porqué más del 85% de los funcionarios escogen que sea la sanidad PRIVADA, la que les asista tanto a ellos como a sus familiares? 

Más de 94.000 funcionarios eligen en enero la cobertura de Muface - Expansión.com

Yo si quiero un seguro privado, me lo pago. Si un funcionario quiere que le atienda la sanidad PRIVADA, también se lo pago via impuestos, que no pasa nada porque dinero hay de sobra, ya se ven las cuentas del Estado, pero si tan bueno es lo público.... no lo entiendo, de verdad. 

Es muy jodido ser consecuente con lo que se dice y luego aplicarlo a uno mismo, aún recuerdo a familiares de algunos políticos yendo al Congreso a visitar los servicios médicos a que les pusieran las vacunas cuando salió el tema de la Gripe A, el resto debemos ser ciudadanos de segunda, o a un familiar mío, profesor de instituto, saliendo de una clínica privada un viernes y el domingo en una manifestación a favor de a sanidad pública..... 


En fin.... cambiemos de tercio.

Alemania abre el debate de la edad de jubilación: el Bundesbank recomienda elevarla a los 69 años para 2060 - elEconomista.es

Insaciables, hasta cuándo? Hace tiempo se me vino a la cabeza la eliminación de la jubilación por cuestiones de edad, de aquí a unos años, la jubilación, será aprobada por un Tribunal evaluador a partir de cierta edad, si tienes 80 años y consideran que puedes seguir colgado del andamio, a colgarse.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2016)

Se han debido de equivocar en lo de "para el 2060"

En el 2060 no habrá jubilados, ni postulantes, ni de hecho. Quedará alguna ameba que por seguro votará PP.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Se han debido de equivocar en lo de "para el 2060"



:no::no: Está bien escrito, en 2060 para los Alemanes, aquí será en cuatro dias.)

A nosotros ya nos colaron el "factor de sostenibilidad", que no es otra cosa que la justificación legal para pagar menos y más tarde. Hace tiempo leí que sería de aplicación a partir de 2027, y cada 5 años a retocar el modelo.

Revista Seguridad Social Activa - Tu Seguridad Social


----------



## andyy (15 Ago 2016)

Arbeyna, lo de Muface además de surrealista es una p.ta vergüenza, igual que Isfas y algunos otros organismos aseguradores sanitarios reservador precisamente a funcionarios ( que NO a otros trabajadores públicos)

Supongo q conocéis q trabajadores públicos hay de varios tipos : a grosso modo podemos clasificarlos en funcionarios, estatutarios y laborales,a cada uno de ellos les regula una normativa diferente (también entre ellos existen discriminaciones positivas y negativas para hacerlos diferentes como hablábamos el otro día)

Yo por ejemplo soy estatutario sanitario y la única sanidad a la que puedo optar es a la sanidad pública ....faltaría más verdad???? jejeje

Bien, al grano, Muface es un chollo porque como aseguradora es como todas ellas, choriza, está de p.ta madre cuando quieres visitar al dermatólogo porque te ha salido un granito, o tienes sospechas de cualquier disfunción, mejora notablemente el tiempo de consulta, no hay listas de espera, eliges especialista etc...perooooo aaaamigo¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ cuando por desgracia aparece un p.to cáncer o cualquier patología que requiera alta especialización....zas derivados a la pública.
Entonces...tienen las ventajas de ambos sistemas.....aunque me consta que están comenzando a poner trabas para saltar alegremente entre sistemas.

Mi opinión es que a ningún trabajador público, tenga el régimen jurídico que tenga se le debería abonar un seguro privado que además como todos ellos, no cubre todas las coberturas, es aberrante , supongo que "alguien pondrá el cazo" esa será la causa de mantener ese sinsentido.


----------



## Pedernal (15 Ago 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hombre, nadie aquí ha afirmado tal cosa, no? Ahora, lo que sí es cierto, y de ello no cabe lugar a duda, es que existe un desacople entre la empresa privada y la pública brutal, y no entro en los tópicos del cafelito de hora y media, que los hay, entro en la realidad de evitar que el trabajador adquiera complejo de florero y vengan días y caigan panes.
> 
> Existe una protección en exceso del funcionariado que debería ser objeto de revisión, pero claro, a ver quien es el guapo que mete mano, los votos hay que cuidarlos.
> 
> ...



Hola, pues en lo devMUFACE te diré que en el caso del Estado es obligatorio ser de Muface aunque dentro puedes elegir la cobertura de la SS o privada. Respecto a la cobertura sanitaria no todo el mundo coge la privada... Sobre todo depende en que comunidad vivas y como funcione. Yo hay sitios donde escogería SS y sitios donde no la querría ver ni en pintura... Aunque por lo general cada vez esta peor. Yo soy de la opinión de que la cobertura sanitaria tendría que ser obligatoriamente SS. 
Respecto al blindaje del puesto de trabajo, en la mayoría de los puestos tiene su justificación. Te imaginas un juez que juzgara a un político del que depende su renovación o despido. O funcionarios técnicos que elaboren informes a medida bajo amenaza de despido.
Ese es el motivo, y eso no es obstáculo para que haya corrupción, pero la elimina en gran medida.
No hay sistemas perfectos.

Y lo del desfase de sueldos entre la pública y la privada... Pues no se... Yo soy un técnico titulado especialista, que ejerzo como tal, tengo muchas responsabilidades y no gano más de 2.000 al mes, y me juego la vida en mi trabajo a diario... No se lo que pensáis que cobra un funcionario...


Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2016)

No es del todo malo que deriven a los pacientes de la privada a la pública...siempre que se pase por caja evidentemente.

Si hay unas tarifas establecidas para derivar de la pública a la privada, pues por que no el sentido inverso. Así, las privadas se pensarán a la hora de derivar, y solo lo harán cuando no quede más remedio (o eso espero), pues aquí también se puede anteponer el interés económico al sanitario, y eso sería lo grave, que habiendo un mejor tratamiento (ya sea en pública o privada), este se le oculte al paciente...y ese creo que es el objetivo por el que todos hemos de luchar.

En cuanto a lo del funcionariado, yo tengo varios en la familia, y ente ellos 2 nacionales (polis), me llama la atención, y siempre se lo digo, que como "cojones" les exigieron unas cribas físicas bastante altas para acceder al puesto, y ahora, 10 años después de ser polis, no corren los 100 metros ni en 20 segundos...digo lo de los 100m por no decir todo tipo de deportes en general, algo que considero necesario en una fuerza del orden pública.

Por otra parte, y aquí hablo con mucho conocimiento de causa, yo he ido a trabajar docenas de veces "jodido" de salud, ya sea problemas gástricos, de espalda, etc., y en 16 años cotizados solo he cogido una baja de 2 semanas, mientras los familiares y amigos cercanos que son funcionarios (repito, que hablo con conocimiento de causa) tienen así a grosso modo una media de 3 bajas por año de unos 7 días cada una. 

No juzgo a nadie, ya que a quién habría que juzgar en todo caso sería al sistema, pero es evidente que la muralla que separa lo público de lo privado, es enorme, y si hay avances en el mundo, aun que me pese, considero que es en gran medida a la empresa privada (hablo de I+D, de productividad, de movilidades geográficas...) y sabéis que no soy amante de los lobbies ni de las multinacionales, pero es la triste realidad.

En cuanto a las pensiones, aun que *Fernando* siempre nos dice que no debemos dejarnos chantajear, y que hemos de exigir lo que nos corresponde, creo que hablo claro si digo que nos comeremos un mojón de aquí a 20 añitos.

Nos darán una paguita de subsistencia, en algunos casos residencia de ancianos (campo de concentración de viejos afinados), pan duro, y agua...¡guardadme una bala por el amor de dios!

Buenas noches a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2016)

Hablando de fechas del futuro no inmediato. El otro día volvía a escuchar una serie de emisiones de France Culture grabadas en los comienzos de 2000 que llevan por título: El mundo en 2050. Una serie de expertos, cada uno en su tema, daba su opinión.

La descripción del mundo que hacían me parecía tan poco probable (porque 50 años, al fin y al cabo, no es nada y uno tiene la referencia del presente) que me leí un par de artículos sobre en cuanto tiempo la máquina de vapor revolucionó el mundo. Bueno pues más o menos 40. Es decir que en apenas 40 años se pasó literalmente de un mundo a otro.

Creo que estamos en vísperas de que esto cambie de forma radical. Lo de la máquina de vapor va a ser un canto de monaguillos en comparación.

Hablaban de comunicarse leyéndose el pensamiento, sin necesidad de teclados, palabras, textos. Hablaban de que la realidad, asociada al tiempo, dejaría de ser tal y pasaríamos a poder crear realidades según nos plazca, y bueno, cosas por el estilo.

A mi, la verdad, todo esto me acojona un poco mucho por dos sencillas razones:

1. Los problemas reales no se solucionarán. Seguirá habiendo sufrimiento inducido, a palas, sólo que entonces estará perfectamente maquillado.

2. Porque dudo de las buenas intenciones del progreso técnico.

Soy de los que tienen la opinión de que en todas las etapas históricas del ser humano, los problemas fundamentales se han podido solucionar a través de la buena voluntad, decencia, responsabilidad, solidaridad, justicia. Incluso en la época que nos describen en la que un tío vestido con pieles y portando un garrote daba un mazazo a otro para llevarse él el ciervo a su cueva.

Mi observación de los últimos 45 años es que nada de lo que prometía la Ciencia para por fin llegar a que todos vivan decentemente, lo ha sido, y no tiene ninguna pinta de serlo en el 2050, a menos que se considere que comer grasas saturadas pues es muy rico y muy bueno para la salud y tener 300 amigos en Facebook sea signo de sociabilidad.

La mentira reina (no estoy predicando).

Ayer leía que, por lo visto, la ciencia médica ahora afirma que lo de beber 2 litros de agua al día, no es que no sea bueno sino que es malo.

Y como con esto, pues con casi todo.

Hay que volver a las fuentes. No hay más narices.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (15 Ago 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> Hombre, nadie aquí ha afirmado tal cosa, no? Ahora, lo que sí es cierto, y de ello no cabe lugar a duda, es que existe un desacople entre la empresa privada y la pública brutal, y no entro en los tópicos del cafelito de hora y media, que los hay, entro en la realidad de evitar que el trabajador adquiera complejo de florero y vengan días y caigan panes.
> 
> Existe una protección en exceso del funcionariado que debería ser objeto de revisión, pero claro, a ver quien es el guapo que mete mano, los votos hay que cuidarlos.
> 
> ...



Hola Arbeyna, estoy de acuerdo en todo lo que comentas, excepto en lo la sanidad privada. Vamos a desmontar mitos, como es lo del cafe de hora y media, que no digo que pueda ocurrir en un pequeño porcentaje: En la nómina de un funcionario se le descuenta mensualmente una cantidad que va directa a Muface, clases pasivas, etc, por tanto, el pertenecer a Muface no sale gratis a ningún funcionario. Ahora bien, dentro de muface, se puede elegir entre asistencia por aseguradora privada, o asistencia pública (seguridad social), pero repito previo paso por muface. Por tanto, si elijo aseguradora privada vía muface, me la están descontando mes a mes, y si elijo seguridad social (vía muface) me la están descontando igualmente mes a mes en la nómina. Si elijo la sanidad privada, y un día tienen que operarme y la mutua privada por cualquier motivo necesita derivarme a un hospital público, tu tranquilo que la factura se la van a pasar a Muface, y a ti como ciudadano no funcionario no te va a costar ni un céntimo. 

A la pregunta de por qué los funcionarios eligen preferentemente la privada en mayor porcentaje que la pública, pues principalmente por motivos de rapidez y posibilidad de elección de los médicos especialistas directamente. Eso significa que la sanidad privada sea mejor?? Para mi no. Para una gastroenteritis, una gripe y cosas leves mejor la privada por lo que acabo de comentar. Para cosas serias, la sanidad seria, que es sin duda la pública. Mi hijo nació en un hospital público pudiendo haberlo hecho en cualquier hospital privado.... si te sirve de ejemplo.



fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, paketazo: En la "Viña del Señor" hay de todo... Y entre los funcionarios hay un montón de vagos y anda que no he visto yo ahí de todo, sobre todo un absentismo laboral que en la empresa privada te abre las puertas de la calle más que rápidamente... Aún recuerdo lo que me comentó un amigo, alto cargo en la Seguridad pública, y que realizó una inspección a una determinada Comisaría y casi la mitad del personal NO estaba currando (ahí las "bajas" son habituales)... En fin, lo único que deseo es que en los próximos recortes que imponga la UE se acuerde también de que existe ese amplio colectivo. Hasta ahora la Crisis la ha "pagado" la mayor parte de la empresa privada y eso es así, tanto si gusta como si no...
> 
> Eso no quita para que existan muy buenos funcionarios, aunque siempre suele ser de abajo a arriba... Imagino que esto es como en todo: hay gente a la que le gusta su trabajo y lo desarrolla lo mejor que sabe y también hay el medroso que ha buscado asegurarse de "por vida" el trabajo... algo que espero tenga "caducidad" si seguimos con esta Crisis pertinaz.
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando, claro que hay absentismo entre el funcionariado, pero no lo hay más que en la empresa privada si tomas en cuenta a los trabajadores con contrato fijo. Antes de ser funcionario, he trabajado bastantes años en la empresa privada, primero en el sector de la hostelería y luego, aunque poco tiempo en el sector de la informática. Te puedo asegurar que he visto muchísimo más absentismo laboral en el hotel donde curraba que en mi actual centro de trabajo, (90 % funcionarios). He visto a compañeros de trabajo presentarse en su puesto con un brazo escayolado, otros con 40 de fiebre, y otros vomitando cada 20 minutos, y eso jamás lo ví en el hotel. Para el que no lo sepa, las enfermedades no profesionales (las que no ocurren o no están relacionadas con el trabajo) que dan lugar a baja temporal, tienen una reducción del 50 % del sueldo durante los días 1 a 4, y un 25% del 5 al 20, y el que con su sueldo sobrevive a duras penas, o de ello depende el pan de sus hijos (sí, los funcionarios no cobran más que en la privada) prefiere acudir escayolado al puesto de trabajo antes de que le estén birlando el 50 % de sueldo durante cuatro días.

Vagos? por supuesto, pero qué porcentaje? y cuantos en comparación con los vagos que pueda haber en la privada? Cuánto es un "monton de vagos"? un 5% un 10% un 30% un 60%? Como se mide eso? Cuando hablamos de "funcionariado" estamos metiendo por funcionario al basurero, pintor, albañil del ayuntamiento de turno? o ahí también metemos al médico, al policía, al bombero, al profesor, inspectores de hacienda, etc? No se puede generalizar, habrá sectores más proclives a que se den situaciones como las que se han comentado: vagos, cafes de hora y media, gente no preparada, puestos a dedo, etc, y habrá sectores del funcionariado que profesionalmente no tengan ni siquiera esa oportunidad.

El caso que comentas de la Comisaría en el que tu amigo te dijo que había trabajando sólo la mitad del personal, no se si te refieres a personas dadas de baja (lo cual me extraña, porque para saber cuántas personas hay de baja en una Comisaría no hace falta hacer ninguna inspección, eso se consulta mediante informática en 30 segundos desde cualquier lugar), o a gente que se supone trabajando y no lo estaban. Supongo que sería una forma exagerada de hablar la de tu amigo, ya que una Comisaría al 50% sencillamente no funciona. Es en los meses de verano que las plantillas se quedan con un 33% menos de personal por las vacaciones, y los problemas son graves..... como para que hubiera un 50 % de desaparecidos. 

No dudo, Fernando, de que la empresa privada se ha llevado la peor parte de la crisis, la peor, pero no la única. Cuando afirmas de que esperas que desde la UE se acuerden del "colectivo" para los recortes, da la sensación de que a los funcionarios no les hubiera afectado la crisis. Déjame que te diga, Fernando, que hoy, gano menos que hace 9 años, realizando el mismo trabajo, y teniendo 3 trienios más. En estos años, he visto bajar mi sueldo un 5% de un día para otro, he visto volar el 17% de la parte de las extras, he visto como desaparecía una paga extra (otra bajada de salario disfrazada de supresión de paga extra), he visto congelaciones de sueldo en años con IPC positivo (pérdida de poder adquisitivo), he visto recortados derechos como la pérdida de moscosos (sí esos días de libre uso que tienen algunos colectivos como los funcionarios, y que todo el mundo cree que son días que tenemos por la cara, pero nadie se molesta en saber de dónde salieron, y que si lo hicieran algunos se tendrían que callar).

Pero aún así, no me puedo quejar, pues tengo trabajo, no para tirar cohetes, pero al menos tengo, y no me alegro del que está peor que yo, al contrario, me gustaría que las condiciones mejoraran para todos, y para mí también, y se igualaran por arriba, y de desear algo de la UE, lo que desearía es que no hubiera recortes para ningún currela, funcionario o no, y sí desearía que hubiera más manos dura contra la corrupción de la clase política que llega a todos los estamentos... eso sí es una lacra.

Saludos


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2016)

@ andyy la cuestión es que nadie tiene los santos "argumentos" para cortar por lo sano. 

Y ya no sólo es el tema del MUFACE, o el ISFAS (que ahí al ser un asunto militar, aún encuentro algo de lógica) pero lo del MUGEJU?

¿Qué es MUGEJU?


Le corresponde la protección de los Funcionarios de la Administración de Justicia frente a las contingencias derivadas de la alteración a través de varias prestaciones, entre las que cabe destacar:

*Prestaciones Sanitarias* (Asistencia sanitaria en su modalidad de atención primaria y atención especializada, Prestación farmacéutica, Prestaciones complementarias y cualquier otra prestación que se determine en el ámbito del régimen general de la seguridad social). Las prestaciones sanitarias tienen por objeto la prestación de los servicios médicos, quirúrgicos y farmacéuticos dirigidos a preservar, conservar o restablecer la salud de los beneficiarios, así como su aptitud para el trabajo.

*Prestaciones Económicas* (por incapacidad permanente, por incapacidad temporal, familiares, por fallecimiento y auxilios económicos).

*Prestaciones Sociales* : Programa de atención a personas con discapacidad. Programa de Atención a Drogodependendientes. Ayudas del Fondo de Asistencia Social (FAS).


http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2013/11/07/pdfs/BOE-A-2013-11654.pdf


Y luego está el tema de la "elección" personal, si yo tengo un seguro médico privado, porqué razón no me descuentan la parte asignada a la sanidad de mi nónima? Y que no me digan, como ya me dijeron, que no se puede desglosar, porque para realizar las transferencias, bien que desglosan. Este país es de traca.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2016 at 22:14 ----------




Pedernal dijo:


> Respecto al blindaje del puesto de trabajo, en la mayoría de los puestos tiene su justificación. Te imaginas un juez que juzgara a un político del que depende su renovación o despido. O funcionarios técnicos que elaboren informes a medida bajo amenaza de despido.
> Ese es el motivo, y eso no es obstáculo para que haya corrupción, pero la elimina en gran medida.
> No hay sistemas perfectos.



A los políticos los juzgan en el T Superior no un juez "ordinario", los técnicos que elaboran informes, muy bien... profesores, conserjes, ordenanzas, auxiliares administrativos, policía, sanitarios...... 

Los despidos nulos existen en el ámbito privado, no puede ser puesto encima de la mesa, el tener un puesto de trabajo vitalicio por miedo al despido. n lo personal, te diré que nunca he tenido miedo al despido, debe ser que estoy muy seguro de lo que hago.

El bloqueo, acomoda, y esa es una verdad indubitable.

---------- Post added 15-ago-2016 at 22:25 ----------




Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> el pertenecer a Muface no sale gratis a ningún funcionario. Ahora bien, dentro de muface, se puede elegir entre asistencia por aseguradora privada, o asistencia pública (seguridad social), pero repito previo paso por muface. Por tanto, si elijo aseguradora privada vía muface, me la están descontando mes a mes, y si elijo seguridad social (vía muface) me la están descontando igualmente mes a mes en la nómina.
> 
> Si elijo la sanidad privada, y un día tienen que operarme y la mutua privada por cualquier motivo necesita derivarme a un hospital público, tu tranquilo que la factura se la van a pasar a Muface, y a ti como ciudadano no funcionario no te va a costar ni un céntimo.




Ya, conozco el sistema, tu pagas a MUFACE un % y eliges entre sanidad pública y privada.

Yo pago a Seguridad Social un % y tengo una única opción, la pública. Si quiero privada, me la pago, pero sigo abonando mi % a Seguridad Social.

a esto lo llamo "equidad". Y por cierto, vuestra aportación al MUFACE no cubre la totalidad, hay que recurrir a la bolsa sanitaria, donde se encuentran las aportaciones de los contribuyentes al sistema sanitario.


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2016)

Gracias _Lo que el tocho se llevó _ tu comentario está repleto de humanidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Pedernal: Te he leído que tu trabajo está relacionado con la mar y si dices que tiene riesgo es porque debe ser así. Lo digo porque conozco muy bien ese sector y, además, buena parte de mi familia perteneció al mismo.

Ahora bien, un sueldo mensual de 2000 Euros para los tiempos que corren NO está nada mal y si es por riesgo te puedo dar muchos ejemplos y con mucho menos salario: la Seguridad privada, trabajadores de limpieza (habrás visto a muchos con arneses efectuando tareas, ¿No?), pescadores y relacionados con la industria pesquera, techadores, obreros del acero y estructuras, trabajadores petroquímicos, recolectores de basura, electricistas, instaladores y reparadores de líneas eléctricas, conductores de autobuses y camiones, trabajadores agrícolas y mejor NO sigo...

De todas formas, yo soy de los que piensan que si un tío es válido y eficaz, tanto en la empresa privada como pública, debe cobrar lo que sea JUSTO porque esa persona será SIEMPRE "barata"... Eso no quita, y tú lo sabes, para que entre el funcionariado hayan "ejemplares" que se lo llevan "muerto" sin pegar un palo al agua...

# Los que el tocho se llevó: Mira, a veces es malo "generalizar" porque se mete en un mismo "saco" a unos y a otros... y es lo que está pasando en este debate. Cuando he hecho una determinada crítica es porque tengo mucha experiencia -y de décadas- en el trato con funcionarios de las distintas administraciones y de diferentes sectores. Y conozco muy especialmente el tuyo... Aparte de que también tengo familia y amigos ahí, de manera que sé de lo que hablo.

Mi amigo es un alto cargo de la PN y que ama su trabajo, de manera que prefería realizar inspecciones a "voleo"... para ver no sólo el absentismo laboral, sino "chorradas" como la uniformidad, quienes estaban realmente de servicio y dónde, etc. En fin, un "toca huevos"... Bien, aquí donde yo resido prácticamente ya no tienen competencias, así que esa Comisaría está por simple decisión política y hay una dejación de funciones de "libro"... Con decirte que en muchas ocasiones NO hay NADIE haciendo "puerta". NO, mi amigo, NO se inventó NADA que no supiéramos los que vivimos aquí y tenemos relación con los distintos Cuerpos de Seguridad. Que este ejemplo NO sea lo "común", por supuesto, pero cuanta gente no hay ahí que no debería estar y tú también lo sabes... SÍ, por supuesto, que eso pasa en otros colectivos y no sólo en la empresa pública. Ya te he dicho que es malo "generalizar", pero cuando el río suena, agua lleva...

Y, para concluir este tema, un ejemplo muy práctico: el otro día una amiga mía que es maestra me comentaba que estaba "harta" de la faena y que todavía le quedaban 6 años para Jubilarse y que tendría que empezar a coger "bajas"... La señora de marras cobra mensualmente unos 1800 Euros aproximadamente, tampoco me lo ha dicho con exactitud, y se puede jubilar aquí, en esta Comunidad, con 60 años (otro contrasentido... ¿Por qué?) y por lo que me comentó es una práctica habitual. ¿Qué? ¿Cómo denominamos a esto? Ya te aseguro que en la empresa privada esto es IMPOSIBLE... Le saldría bien unos días y al poco a la puta calle...

Y ahora te pongo el ejemplo contrario: esta madrugada (sobre las 6) me vendrá una de las limpiadoras externas, un poco más joven (49 años), cobrando 1000 Euros al mes y pegándose la paliza madre currando...

¿Igualdad? Por los COJONES...

Eso SÍ, tanto Pedernal como Los que el tocho se llevó, NO os lo toméis como algo personal, porque a ambos os aprecio y lo sabéis, pero bueno en este tema me parece que NO nos pondríamos de acuerdo NUNCA...

Saludos.

Edito: # paketazo: Yo espero NO llegar ahí, vamos seguro por una simple cuestión de edad, pero de ser así ya te aseguro que NO pasaría por el "aro": "pastilla azul" y Santas Pascuas...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (15 Ago 2016)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> . Para el que no lo sepa, las enfermedades no profesionales (las que no ocurren o no están relacionadas con el trabajo) que dan lugar a baja temporal, tienen una reducción del
> 
> 50 % del sueldo durante los días 1 a 4, y un
> 
> 25% del 5 al 20,



Te explico cómo va este tema para los no funcionarios... ese tipo de incapacidades temporales por contingencia común (no relacionadas con tu puesto de trabajo) se abonan de la siguiente manera

Del día 1 al 3 - Reducción del 100%, no cobras nada

Del 4 al 20 - Reducción del 40%, cobras el 60%

Del 21 en adelante - reducción del 25%, cobras el 75%

Lógicamente, cobras en bruto. Es cierto que los convenios colectivos pueden mejorar, la mayoría no lo hacen, también es cierto.

Ahora me hago una pregunta, yo falto tres días por una gripe y en teoría no cobro,tú faltas tres días por la misma gripe y cobras la mitad.

A esto me refiero con el desacople entre lo público y lo privado.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (15 Ago 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> @
> 
> Ya, conozco el sistema, tu pagas a MUFACE un % y eliges entre sanidad pública y privada.
> 
> ...



La ventaja de la elección, o privada o pública, yo la veo que es algo interno, propio de una "empresa gigante", en el que el nº de personas que la constituyen posibilita la creación de una mutua propia.....Los trabajadores de El Corte Inglés tienen un 15% de descuento al comprar en el propio ECI.... No sé si el simil es más o menos acertado, pero creo que por ahí van los tiros. En cualquier caso, Muface no es gratis para nadie. 
Por cierto, Arbeyna, ahora que comentabas el ejemplo de que si querías sanidad privada te la tenías que pagar y seguías pagando la seguridad social, viceversa ocurre parecido. Recuerdo hace unos 6 o 7 años, tuve un "problemilla" durante el trabajo y por motivos de cercanía/urgencia fui atendido en un centro sanitario público, y en cuestión de un mes me llegó una carta de muface con la factura.... por no haber ido a un centro concertado.... me tocó recurrir y alegar a dios y su padre... y meses de calentamiento de cabeza.... el funcionario que quiera seguridad social habiendo elegido la privada también se la paga.... a excepción como dije en el otro post, si es la propia entidad privada la que te deriva (paga la entidad).



frisch dijo:


> Gracias _Lo que el tocho se llevó _ tu comentario está repleto de humanidad.



Hola Frisch, espero no haberte ofendido con mi comentario. Sólo comentaba la experiencia personal vivida desde el punto de vista de uno que ha estado en ambos "bandos", y he intentado arrojar algo de luz en cuanto los típicos tópicos que todos conocemos, cuánto hay de real y cuánto no. En ningún momento he dicho que el sistema me parezca justo, sólo digo cómo es actualmente, en la privada y en la pública, ventajas e inconvenientes de una respecto a la otra, y es que no es oro todo lo que reluce, o al menos como nos lo quieren hacer ver. 

Disculpas a quién se haya podido sentir ofendido o aludido.

Un saludo.


Arbeyna dijo:


> Te explico cómo va este tema para los no funcionarios... ese tipo de incapacidades temporales por contingencia común (no relacionadas con tu puesto de trabajo) se abonan de la siguiente manera
> 
> Del día 1 al 3 - Reducción del 100%, no cobras nada
> 
> ...



Cuando he estado de baja en la empresa privada no recuerdo haber perdido dinero, no sabría decirte si por haber cambiado la legislación al respecto desde hace 15 años a ahora. En cualquier caso, esto es legislación reciente que tengo por aquí a mano. Supongo que cuando dice "..la administración PODRÁ abonar un complemento...." se referirá a lo de los convenios colectivos que dices, siendo muy similar las prestaciones por tanto en caso de baja. 

_a.- Caso de enfermedad común o accidente no laboral:
1. En caso de hospitalización o intervención quirúrgica la Administración podrá abonar un complemento hasta alcanzar el 100% de las retribuciones (desde la fecha de la incapacidad temporal)
2. En caso de no hospitalización ni intervención quirúrgica:
Del primer al tercer día no hay prestación de la Seguridad Social y la Administración podrá abonar un complemento hasta alcanzar el 50% de las retribuciones.
• Del día 4º al día 20º de incapacidad temporal la prestación de la Seguridad Social será el 60% de la base reguladora y la Administración podrá abonar un complemento hasta alcanzar el 75% de las retribuciones.
• A partir del día 21º de incapacidad temporal la prestación de la Seguridad Social será el 75% de la base reguladora y la Administración podrá abonar un complemento hasta alcanzar el 100% de las retribuciones._


----------



## frisch (15 Ago 2016)

Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Hola Frisch, espero no haberte ofendido con mi comentario. Sólo comentaba la experiencia personal vivida desde el punto de vista de uno que ha estado en ambos "bandos", y he intentado arrojar algo de luz en cuanto los típicos tópicos que todos conocemos, cuánto hay de real y cuánto no. En ningún momento he dicho que el sistema me parezca justo, sólo digo cómo es actualmente, en la privada y en la pública, ventajas e inconvenientes de una respecto a la otra, y es que no es oro todo lo que reluce, o al menos como nos lo quieren hacer ver.
> 
> Disculpas a quién se haya podido sentir ofendido o aludido.
> 
> Un saludo.



Bueno, para nada, todo lo contrario. Precisamente porque como notaba, al leer tu comentario, que hablabas desde el corazón (disculparme mi ramalazo cristiano) pues quería darte las gracias.

Mira, _lo que el tocho se llevó_, a mi, mucho antes de lo que diga una persona me llega (o no me llega) lo que percibo de su sinceridad. Es así.

Me da absolutamente igual que no sea de mi cuerda, o lo sea medias o no tenga cuerda.

Trato de moverme por otros parámetros distintos a los de "a quién vota usted, cuál es su equipo de fútbol favorito o si considera usted que Nietzsche era un pirado o un genio".

Es decir que gracias por tu comentario porque, en mi percepción del mundo y de las personas, rebosa humanidad.


----------



## fernandojcg (15 Ago 2016)

# Los que el tocho se llevó: Por regla general, en la empresa privada SIEMPRE se cobra menos en las bajas y, en mi caso, SIEMPRE ha sido así, menos cuando ha habido por medio un accidente laboral o una intervención quirúrgica.

Tu caso es cuanto menos sorprendente y, quizás, has tenido Suerte o estas empresas NO estaban bien gestionadas, ya que esto suele ser casi "automático".

Saludos.


----------



## timi (15 Ago 2016)

cada persona es un mundo y tal como dice Fernando , no se puede generalizar. Pero si que es verdad que existen diferencias entre la publica y la privada que no tendrían que existir ,,, y si nos ponemos a comparar , con los autónomos ya ni os cuento.
frisch , en unos años nos pondrán en el cerebro las sensaciones de tomates de kg y a correr ,,, jajaja  suerte que a ese mundo ya no llegamos.ienso:


recalificación expres.

LA SEXTA TV | La nueva Ley de Montes dejará recalificar de inmediato el terreno quemado


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (15 Ago 2016)

Lo que el tocho se llevó tiene toda la razón y me indigna leer según que comentarios. Yo soy estatutario de la generalitat y desde que empezó la crisis ME HAN ROBADO 3 PAGAS EXTRAS,me han quitado el 50% del dinero de los objetivos laborales, el 50% menos de la carrera profesional, el FAS anulado desde hace años, si me pongo malo porque en mi trabajo me expongo a riesgos graves de salud me quitan el 50% del salario, cuando trabajo sabados domingos y festivos me pagan un plus de risa despues de recortarlo, los 9 dias de libranza que se dan al año para compensar los bajos sueldos se quedaron en 6, etc etc.. así que me ofende mucho que el sector público haya pagado el pato de esta crísis de forma descomunal, los funcionarios,estatutarios estamos sobrecargados de trabajo en muchos casos porqué no cubren los puestos de los que caen de baja ni siquiera cuando faltan 3 personas, si la cosa aguanta es por las ganas y el buen oficio y dedicación de los trabajadores públicos, en penosas condiciones. Yo quedé de los primeros de mi promoción en unas oposiciones en las que se presentaban 30.000 personas para 30 plazas, así que solo entran los mejores, quien obtiene mejor puntuación en las pruebas teóricas y prácticas, mejor curriculum,además de tener más experiencia laboral por años de suplencias en los peores turnos, dias señalados y zonas más conflictivas. Así que por favor respeten a los que tras años de duros sacrificios han conseguido un simple trabajo estable y defiendan sus condiciones própias. La clase política es la culpable por su complicidad con la élite financiera de haber hundido a este país.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: ¡Joder! A veces me encuentro con auténticos Misterios sin resolver... En fin, el mundo siempre nos proporciona auténticas sorpresas... Y SÍ me reafirmo en lo que hoy he debatido, eso sí sin animo de "generalizar", pero...

Y vamos con materia...

SÍ, yo diría que ya tienen preparado el "punto de escape"... pero NO ahora... Quizás, ¿el próximo año?

Bien, NO me deja enlazarlo, pero la noticia refiere que Credit Suisse fija un precio objetivo para el Oro en los $1475 para el 4º Trimestre de este año...

Y MAL, muy MAL se presenta el tema de la Jubilación/Pensiones... Viendo lo de Alemania y ahora esto del Reino Unido... como para pensar en lo que sucederá en España...

- Younger generation in UK face overwhelming pensions bill, says report | Money | The Guardian

Y ¡Ojo! a esto...

What Investment UK - Investment opportunities and savings advice for private investors

Bueno, el enlace tampoco funciona, pero en esa web tenéis una entrevista que le realizan a Lord Rothschild (menudo Cantamañanas...) y éste manifiesta que aumentaron a finales de Junio su exposición al Oro y los metales preciosos hasta el 8% en su fondo "Rothschild Invesment Trust"... También comenta su desinversión en activos de Renta Variable... Je,je,je... ¿Entonces quién o quiénes están sosteniendo las Bolsas, especialmente las americanas?

Saludos.


----------



## Los que el tocho se llevó (16 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Los que el tocho se llevó: Por regla general, en la empresa privada SIEMPRE se cobra menos en las bajas y, en mi caso, SIEMPRE ha sido así, menos cuando ha habido por medio un accidente laboral o una intervención quirúrgica.
> 
> Tu caso es cuanto menos sorprendente y, quizás, has tenido Suerte o estas empresas NO estaban bien gestionadas, ya que esto suele ser casi "automático".
> 
> Saludos.



Pues entonces debe de ser como tú dices, Fernando. De aquello hace ya bastantes años, y además habré estado de baja tres veces en mi vida, y por cosas puntuales que en 3 días máximo estaba ya solucionado, afortunadamente. 



HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Lo que el tocho se llevó tiene toda la razón y me indigna leer según que comentarios. Yo soy estatutario de la generalitat y desde que empezó la crisis ME HAN ROBADO 3 PAGAS EXTRAS,me han quitado el 50% del dinero de los objetivos laborales, el 50% menos de la carrera profesional, el FAS anulado desde hace años, si me pongo malo porque en mi trabajo me expongo a riesgos graves de salud me quitan el 50% del salario, cuando trabajo sabados domingos y festivos me pagan un plus de risa despues de recortarlo, los 9 dias de libranza que se dan al año para compensar los bajos sueldos se quedaron en 6, etc etc.. así que me ofende mucho que el sector público haya pagado el pato de esta crísis de forma descomunal, los funcionarios,estatutarios estamos sobrecargados de trabajo en muchos casos porqué no cubren los puestos de los que caen de baja ni siquiera cuando faltan 3 personas, si la cosa aguanta es por las ganas y el buen oficio y dedicación de los trabajadores públicos, en penosas condiciones. Yo quedé de los primeros de mi promoción en unas oposiciones en las que se presentaban 30.000 personas para 30 plazas, así que solo entran los mejores, quien obtiene mejor puntuación en las pruebas teóricas y prácticas, mejor curriculum,además de tener más experiencia laboral por años de suplencias en los peores turnos, dias señalados y zonas más conflictivas. Así que por favor respeten a los que tras años de duros sacrificios han conseguido un simple trabajo estable y defiendan sus condiciones própias. La clase política es la culpable por su complicidad con la élite financiera de haber hundido a este país.



Está claro que en todos los lugares cuecen habas. En los ciclos económicos de bonanza posiblemente se trabaje mejor en la empresa privada, lo que decía paketazo, buenas condiciones, mayor cuantía económica, pero todo en ello en un ciclo más corto. En ciclos económicos deficitarios, posiblemente muchos hubieran preferido tener algo estable, aunque no fuera gran cosa, funcionarios, menor cuantía económica pero estable en el tiempo. 

Que no nos engañen los medios de desinformación que tenemos, absolutamente todos ligados a alguna ideología politíca con intereses obvios en la manipulación y sesgado de la información real. La crisis no la hemos creado los que estamos en la base de la pirámide. Ahora ninguno quiere responsabilizarse de las decisiones y políticas adoptadas tiempo atrás y da vergüenza y es indignante ver como se echan la pelota unos a otros, mientras siguen con el chiringuito montado.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Y MAL, muy MAL se presenta el tema de la Jubilación/Pensiones... Viendo lo de Alemania y ahora esto del Reino Unido... como para pensar en lo que sucederá en España...



Yo estoy convencido en que el paso a la situación de pensionista vendrá dado por una calificación, no por el simple hecho de cumplir x años. El mal menor es la situación que comentaba paketazo, una "paguita" que de para llevar algo a la boca y poco más.

La situación es la que es, y revertir la misma sólo pasa por crear un impuesto, o subir alguno de los existentes destinando ese ingreso extra a los fondos de la TGSS. Las opciones de controlar el gasto o aumentar las cotizaciones, no las barajo porque ni están capacitados para controlar el gasto ni mucho menos se genera empleo de calidad que pueda nutrir el fondo por medio de las cotizaciones.

Hace unos meses leí esta noticia, es un poco "vieja" pero teniendo en cuenta que no han hecho nada, bien podía haber sido escrita esta misma mañana.

Las pensiones bajarán un 30% hasta 2050 | Economía | Cinco Días

La cuestión, al menos para mi es clara, techo en propiedad, cero deudas y metales.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 00:47 ----------




Los que el tocho se llevó dijo:


> Ahora ninguno quiere responsabilizarse de las decisiones y políticas adoptadas tiempo atrás y da vergüenza y es indignante ver como se echan la pelota unos a otros, mientras siguen con el chiringuito montado.




Totalmente cierto, nos venden una rivalidad que no existe, su fin único es seguir dirigiendo la orquesta, el tema es que te guste o no la música, muchas opciones no dejan sueltas, pero bueno, al menos está este hilo para poder reflexionar en "voz alta",veremos hasta cuando...


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2016)

# Los que el tocho se llevó: Totalmente de acuerdo con la parte final de tu último comentario... Y sabes que por aquí estamos en esa línea.

# Arbeyna: Más de lo mismo: más que de acuerdo y también lo tengo expresado por aquí: Vivienda propia (techo), 0 Deuda y MPs. Más Despensa recicable...

Realmente, NO veo alternativas y me temo que nos freirán a impuestos para NADA, ya que al final posiblemente acabemos con unos tramos "simbólicos" en las Pensiones a percibir... Bueno, a mí me queda "poquito", pero "consuelo" de pocos...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

Ahí os dejo una muestra de lo "bien" que va el transporte por carretera en los EE.UU. Luego, viendo las estadísticas, ya pueden vender todo el "humo" que quieran...

- Truck Shipment Deterioration in Chart Form | MishTalk

Y esto sobre los MPs. Bien, creo que fue ayer cuando expresé mi opinión de que ahora mejor el Oro que la Plata... aunque ambos MPs parece que siguen con su tendencia al alza y en la Plata podría darse un proceso correctivo, pero vamos tampoco está claro.

Noonan: Charts Suggest Trend For Gold Is UP & Sideways For Silver - munKNEE dot.com

Saludos.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (16 Ago 2016)

Anecdota:
¿Cuanto vale una medalla de oro?



Cuánto vale una medalla de oro y por qué las de las Olimpiadas de Río 2016 son distintas - BBC Mundo

Para estimarlo, lo primero que hay que tomar en cuenta es que en el caso de las preseas olímpicas se cumple el dicho de que no todo lo que brilla es oro. Su composición actual es 92,5% de plata; 6,16% de cobre *y apenas 1,34% de oro.*

La normativa del Comité Olímpico Internacional establece que cada medalla dorada debe contener al menos 6 gramos de oro de 24 quilates.

Las de Río 2016 pesan en total unos 500 gramos. Su valor, estimado a partir de su composición, es de unos US$600, según cálculos del Consejo Mundial del Oro.

Las últimas medallas doradas hechas enteramente en oro fueron las entregadas en los Juegos Olímpicos de 1912.



*Señores, no queda oro ya ni para hacer medallas, el sólo el 1,34% de la medalla es de oro, es oro!!*


----------



## maganto (16 Ago 2016)

*Lingotes Au 5g*

Pienso que en el caso de una catástrofe económica, es mejor cantidades pequeñas de oro para poder vender que no unidades más grandes, ¿pero esto quién lo sabe?.

Por otra parte me preguntaba, pensando en lingotes de oro de 5 g y 10 g, si son tan fáciles que nos engañen con falsificaciones. No se si les merece la pena de rellenarlos con tungsteno por el bajo valor del lingote. Quizá son más apetecibles los de 100 g que no los pequeños. ¿Qué pensáis?

Saludos y buen verano.


----------



## Arbeyna (16 Ago 2016)

Yo soy de los que piensan que moneda pequeña mucho mejor que la grande, pero ya no solo con el oro, vete a comprar una batidora y paga con un billete de 500, te sentirás observado, paga con uno de 100, no pasa nada.


Respecto a lo que comentas de los lingotes, con una buena prensa, un poco de maña y herramientas de cualquier ferretería, puedes hacer tus propios lingotes. Acuñar moneda ya es más complicado, y no te fíes de que sea un valor relativamente pequeño, existen falsificaciones hasta de monedas de 2€, así pues imagina.


----------



## Charizato21 (16 Ago 2016)

En relación a los últimos asuntos
Sueldos público privado, no es la realidad, pero es parte:
Un familiar es ingeniero de caminos cobra 90.000 año, el ingeniero de ADIF de su nivel cobra 55.000 año. Tengo un amigo abogado senior en un bufete de los cuatro mejores de España, cobra unos 6500 euros mensuales (variable con añadiendo primas), un socio puede llegar a ganar hasta 1 millon de euros anual, si leéis bien 1 millón anual; mi vecina es juez, cobra 3500 euros/mes. 

Explico siempre que mi trabajo es como el Homer Simpson, no en una central nuclear, es decir tocándome los pirándolos como Homer, toda la jornada, pero curiosamente trabajo subcontratado en los servicios centrales de una empresa que está entre las cinco primeras del mundo por capitalización bursátil en su sector, ¿cómo puede ser? Resulta que la multinacional para España/Portugal tiene tres consultoras de referencia que subcobtratan macroproyectos informáticos, proyectos en los que trabajan 200 o 300 personas, que le interesa a mi empresa/consultora el máximo de horas, aunque a veces el proyecto no tenga contenido; por suerte caí en ese proyecto hace 13 años y sigo en las mismas.

En relación al CV ..Hace seis años contraté a “ocho” becarios durante cuatro meses bajo el paraguas de una asociación cultural creada por mí, en aquellos tiempos que tenía dinero para malgastar, les pagaba 400 euros por 4 horas, hoy sería un sueldazo para un becario, todos estudiaban carreras “complejas”, física, ingeniería industrial, de telecomunicaciones, … pues bien el caso es que de los ocho había dos con un plus de inteligencia muy y muy por encima del resto; esos dos se encontraban entre los diez alumnos mejores de su clase, doy fe que existe correlación entre expedente académico y plus de inteligencia y si en este caso sí .. ¡es causalidad!


Estoy por comprar unas monedas de esas chinas falsas, creo que puede ser bueno tener también MP falsos con los verdaderos, ¿alguien ha comprado?


----------



## gurrumino (16 Ago 2016)

Charizato21 
¿A que monedas te refieres? , es que con tanto tema infiltrado me he perdido8:.


----------



## Pedernal (16 Ago 2016)

Hablando de ADIF...

14 detenidos y registros en Adif por el fraude de 82 millones de euros en las obras del AVE - 20minutos.es

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (16 Ago 2016)

Este foro está lleno de funcionarios...claro, ya sea desde el curro mientras toman un café, o desde el sofá del salón mientras están de baja, o desde el bar con wifi de la esquina...se conectan a este reducto para saber que hacer con sus sueldazos. 

Como dice *Fernando*, no generalicemos, el tiempo nos pondrá a todos en nuestro lugar de uno u otro modo, por lo que a mi respecta, y hablo con total sinceridad, no me gustaría ser funcionario, ya que tampoco es la panacea...pienso que si una persona es muy buena en lo suyo, la empresa privada lo reconocerá mejor que la pública...y no hablemos ya de la posibilidad de ascensos etc.

Por cierto, y cambiado de tercio. ¿habéis visto al €/$?...ni brexit ni cojones de mono...aquí ponen a las divisas dónde les da la santa gana. ¿Qué interesa un € fuerte para importar materias primas y que los USAnos nos manden metralla?...no hay problema en 2 semanas lo subimos.

La correlación oro €, ya clama al cielo, parece que estamos respaldados realmente por el patrón oro, pues siempre nos movemos en el mismo sentido. De todos, modos, lo que sí me empezaría a llamar la atención, sería que el € superase el 1,15 €/$, de suceder eso, habrá que estar muy atentos a las devaluaciones "forzadas" de los yanquis, pues no dan puntada sin hilo, y saben que el mejor modo de acelerar su economía es depreciando su querido $.

Pensad por un momento, que si el oro no estuviera sujeto con cadenas en su cotización, después de las QE a nivel mundial que hemos tenido, esta cotización sería absurda, así como lo es que tras los acontecimientos recientes, el € no esté ya en la paridad o más abajo, así que; señores, no se olviden que están Vds en un casino, y por lo tanto, gana la banca sí, o sí. 

*Charitazo21* no gastes la pasta en esas chapas doradas hombre, mejor cómprate unas onzas de plata y las pintas con purpurina...al menos, sabrás que siempre valdrán algo.

Por cierto, en cuanto a lingote pequeño o moneda, creo que por aquí se ha dejado más que claro, que la moneda tiene bastantes más ventajas sobre el lingote. Otra cosa es que tengamos millones de € y queramos convertirlo rapidito a oro, en ese caso...lingotes de 12Kg. Yo al menos, moneda, y preferiblemente de menos de 1/2 OZ...eso el algo que he de agradecer al foro, que me abrió los ojos.

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Lo que comentas NO es verdad en la mayor parte de los sectores en nuestro país y me refiero a AHORA... Por ejemplo, en el mío, categoría por categoría NO lo es, aunque este caso es comprensible ya que nuestras competencias y responsabilidades son inferiores al público. Sin embargo, y por regla general, la mayoría de los sueldos actuales privados están por debajo de los públicos y ya no hablo de las condiciones y "beneficios" laborales (muy por debajo). SÍ, por supuesto hay determinadas categorías profesionales (por arriba) que están mucho mejor pagadas en la empresa privada que en la pública, pero de qué tanto por ciento hablamos dentro de la masa laboral conjunta en el país... pues, seguramente, muy exiguo.

Respecto a los expedientes "académicos", eso va por sectores y en el mío NO es así. He tenido gente "brillante" en la "academia" y en el "gimnasio", pero a la hora de la verdad sin puta "sangre" ni capacidad de reacción ante situaciones imprevistas que van más allá de la "teórica" preparación. Y es que en mi trabajo se dan situaciones colaterales que no tienen nada que ver con la reducción de un "pollo" a la espera de que se hagan cargo de él las correspondientes Fuerzas de Seguridad, sino que hablo de situaciones que se producen de forma esporádica, pero que hay que solucionar o intentarlo. Ejemplos: incendios, inundaciones, etc. Mira, yo he tenido tres accidentes laborales bastante serios (con daños físicos) y NO producidos por el ejercicio específico de mi profesión.

Lo mismo te podría decir respecto al anterior sector que gestioné: la Hostelería. Por ejemplo, allí se requiere gente más eficaz (rápida, que saque faena) que "exquisita" (y lenta)...

De todas formas, Charizato21, NO debemos generalizar, porque hay de todo, aunque en esto de los salarios te voy a poner un artículo muy clarificador de Juan Ramón Rallo... Evidentemente, éste NO es "Santo de mi devoción" y, además, como buen liberal es anti estadadista, pero entiendo que los datos que aporta están ahí...

Vozpópuli - Por qué en España no cabe un empleado público más

Por cierto, tengo un buen amigo en Adif que se toca literalmente los "huevos" (dicho por él) y percibe alrededor de los 3000 Euros mensuales. Y ¡Ojo! es un tipo muy válido, pero hace lo que el Sistema le ordena en cada momento y muchas veces con total ineficiencia en relación al salario percibido... Eso, por regla general, en los cuadros equivalentes en la empresa privada NO sucede. Hay algo que se conoce como "productividad" y "resultados"...

En relación a este artículo, hay un apartado que SÍ precisa de mayor personal público y es el Sanitario... De eso, NO hay la menor duda, claro que quieren "privatizarla", de manera que primero hay que "destruir" lo que funcionaba bien...

Y, respecto a lo de las monedas falsas, Charizato21 un SUSPENSO... No hace falta ser más "explicito". En determinadas situaciones "caóticas" alguien me intenta colocar algo falso y, probablemente, por "espabilado" no tendría más ocasión de hacerlo...

# paketazo: Totalmente, de acuerdo con lo que comentas y ya lo tratamos de forma regular. A estas horas, el EUR/USD ya debería estar en otros niveles, por tanto está claro lo que están haciendo "compinchados" los distintos Bancos Centrales. Y, por contra, fíjate en el USD/JPY... Vamos, que está claro y NO recuerdo una situación parecida y tan sostenida en el tiempo. Eso no quita para que esté observando signos de debilitamiento en el USD y no sé si le falta mucho tiempo para revertirse. 

Por cierto, hay una divisa a vigilar, para aquellos que gustamos de las "físicas", y me refiero a la GBP. NO, ahora mismo, pero más adelante puede resultar interesante...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (16 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: Lo que comentas NO es verdad en la mayor parte de los sectores en nuestro país y me refiero a AHORA... Por ejemplo, en el mío, categoría por categoría NO lo es, aunque este caso es comprensible ya que nuestras competencias y responsabilidades son inferiores al público. Sin embargo, y por regla general, la mayoría de los sueldos actuales privados están por debajo de los públicos y ya no hablo de las condiciones y "beneficios" laborales (muy por debajo). SÍ, por supuesto hay determinadas categorías profesionales (por arriba) que están mucho mejor pagadas en la empresa privada que en la pública, pero de qué tanto por ciento hablamos dentro de la masa laboral conjunta en el país... pues, seguramente, muy exiguo.
> 
> ...



En mi tierra Catalunya los funcionarios son solo el 10% y creo que es por su eficacia y productividad. Si nos vamos a Extremadura allí hay bastante más del doble de funcionarios, el 25,5% y a Andalucía con el 18,2% a donde van muchos de mis impuestos durante estos últimos 30 años no han creado indústria ni han invertido mi dinero para ser más productivos, sinó que han creado una red funcionarial totalmente abultada para seguir viviendo en gran numero de las comunidades del norte que más aportan y así exijen que sigan las cosas. Osea que si no hay hacienda propia veo posibilidad de excisión política.
El mapa de los empleados públicos en España: Extremadura lidera el ranking - Forum Libertas


En el tema del oro estoy seguro que es casi 100% seguro comprar onzas de oro sin premium NI CÁPSULAS que impidan comprobar el material y siempre en un joyero de confianza, que comprar un panda de 'oro chino' encapsulado ya que están pagando de más por un producto dudoso. Yo si quiero pandas voy a verlos al zoo. Osea que la mayor parte de la inversión en oro debería ser en tubos y no cápsulas. Águilas y maples.
Yo diría que la libra esterlina caerá entre un 15% y un 25% antes de acabar el primer semestre de 2017.


----------



## gurrumino (16 Ago 2016)

Un inciso, lo de las monedas falsas que comentó Charitazo supongo que se refiere a tener algunas para el hipotético caso de que unos chorizos te retuerzan las orejas hasta que saques la plata, no es mala idea, endiluego.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (16 Ago 2016)

Articulo interesante ahora que parece que hay preocupación por posibles falsificaciones.
6 formas de reconocer el oro - wikiHow
Y si hay dudas de tugsteno con ultrasonidos se detecta.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: No sé los conocimientos que tú puedas tener en el terreno de las divisas... pero, ahora mismo, NO tenemos una perspectiva clara de hasta dónde va a llegar la devaluación de la GBP contra el EUR, lo digo por varias razones: por ejemplo, en su cruce con el USD la devaluación va muchísimo más adelantada que contra el EUR y creo que paketazo, así por encima, hacia referencia a todo esto en su comentario de hoy.

Yo estoy viendo la opción de la GBP a medio/largo plazo, por cuanto esto de la "estabilidad" en la UE en más que cuestionable. Por consiguiente, la GBP puede ser una opción muy interesante cuando se gire a la baja el Índice del Dólar... De momento, la estoy estudiando y no tomaré decisiones personales al respecto hasta que no se alcancen niveles inferiores al -9,5% con respecto a su actual cotización, por tanto hablo de niveles en torno a los 0,9557, aunque es previsible que llegados ahí se profundice en la caída. En fin, ya se verá...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (16 Ago 2016)

Bueno, no sé si llamarlo fuera de tema o en el corazón del tema.

El enlace que pongo a continuación (enlace de Google) te indica la información que tiene Google de lugares a los que te has desplazado.

Vaya por delante que yo tengo un teléfono móvil tonto (un nokia del año catapún).

Sin embargo, he picado en el enlace y me da tres lugares en los que yo he estado.

Sign in - Google Accounts

_Edito:_ Yo he picado en el enlace desde mi ordenador, el único que tengo. No accedo a Internet desde mi móvil (es tonto).

_Re- Edito_ Os indico el enlace del artículo en el que ha comenzado este siniestro descubrimiento (está en francés). Para mí siniestro porque no entiendo aún cómo narices lo saben si mi teléfono móvil no se conecta a Internet.

Comment consulter tout ce que Google sait de vous ?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (16 Ago 2016)

Según mis análisis y fuentes se espera que antes de llegar llegar a finales del 2017 la libra pueda llegar a devaluarse un 38% . El tiempo dirá pero me parece malo cojer el camino de la libra.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Según mis análisis y fuentes se espera que antes de llegar llegar a finales del 2017 la libra pueda llegar a devaluarse un 38% . El tiempo dirá pero me parece malo cojer el camino de la libra.



Pues lo tienes a huevo para hacerte rico y retirarte antes de finales del 2017.

Pillas, hipotecas tus bienes, pides además un crédito de inversión, te pones corto en libra/€ , o libra/$ no sé en que par te han dado la cantada, y con el apalancamiento que te ofrecen los futuros...nada de ETF, a saco y en futuros, con ese 38% que pronosticas, podrías sacarte varios millones de €,

Bueno, hablando claro *humano de plata*, hace unos meses leí en medios especializados que el € perdería la paridad respecto al $ durante este año. No recuerdo ya quién dijo en este mismo foro, que eso no sucedería, si no que por el contrario, era momento de actuar mediante el sentimiento contrario.

Ahora te digo, que puede que con la libra suceda algo parecido. No sé cuando entrar, pero sí creo que hay mucho que ganar en largo y sin apalancamiento. 
Ya sea entrando vía renta variable (llegado el día), o directamente abriendo cuenta en libras o directamente con metálico.

Los mercados siempre suelen jugar a la contra de lo que le venden a la plebe, y la plebe va siempre con mucho retraso a la hora de maniobrar en lo referente a finanzas.

Por cierto, he leído hoy que el "maestro y tan querido por aquí" Soros, se ha puesto corto en el S&P, y no precisamente con 4 perrillas...ahora bien, a saber este "perrillo" el as que se guarda en la manga, ya que puede aguantar perdidas latentes el tiempo que haga falta...no obstante, creo que es un tío con olfato y mucha...que digo mucha, con muchísima información basada en análisis y sus fuentes...como tu, ves humano de plata, a ver si das el campanazo...yo lo llevo intentando años y no lo logro 

Por cierto *Frisch* no sé de que va la movida esa del cronograma de google, pero a mi no me sale ni un pimiento, no he estado en ningún lugar según ese mapa, ponga la fecha que ponga...y tengo teléfono "inteligente", y dos ordenadores...a saber a que botón le has dado de tu móvil...seguro que hasta sales en el google earth 

Dale a historial de ubicaciones "desactivado" y ya eres invisible.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (16 Ago 2016)

Paketazo son estimaciones del peor de los escenarios y esa perdida masiva del valor de la libra sería respecto al euro y no respecto al dollar. Entrar en cortos contrá la libra creo que es lo más sensato a lo largo del próximo año. Pero con las cosas del comer no se juega y siempre apuesto lo que puedo apostar asumiendo que pudiera perder esa cantidad. Los britanicos están batiendo records en la compra de oro con las onzas britains. Pero no es nada comparado cuando vean desaparecer sus ahorros de una vida. Las manos fuertes del RU están acaparando mucho más oro físico de lo que ustedes piensan y no quieren que salte la liebre aún. conozco que están invirtiendo mucho en blindar sus propiedades para custodiar su oro y mantener su seguridad ante la que se avecina.


----------



## fernandojcg (16 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Tengo familia y amigos relacionados con el mundo financiero en el Reino Unido y ese escenario tan catastrofista que dibujas... afectaría igualmente a la UE, sino más...

Leyendo tu comentario, y con todos los respetos, me parece que tú y tus fuentes en el tema de las divisas NO andáis muy al "día". ¿Por qué? Ahora mismo, la GBP está totalmente "destrozada" en su cruce con el USD. De hecho, NO se daba algo parecido -y se dio PUNTUALMENTE- desde finales de 1984 a principios de 1985... Por tanto, la devaluación de la GBP contra el USD está super adelantada respecto al EUR y eso es lo que me hace "pensar"...

Por otro lado, en qué te basas para decir que va a caer justamente un 38% contra el EUR si NO tienes ningún referente a partir del que yo he dado (los 0,9557). No sé, cómo no sea tirar los dados al azar...

La GBP merece la pena seguirla, pero ¡Ojo! NO es para todo el mundo (sólo para quienes conozcan el mundo de las divisas y con unas determinadas "perspectivas"...), y yo más que mirar al EUR me voy a fijar si llega a un suelo determinado que hizo contra el USD y que parece se encamina ahí...

Además, HUMANO DE PLATA, de "sobrevivir" una de las dos divisas, quién crees que lo haría, ¿la GBP o el EUR? Pues, mira lo más probable es que lo hiciera la GBP y eso es lo que despierta mi interés por la misma... Te recuerdo que el Reino Unido es el principal "satélite" del Imperio y dicho esto sobran más explicaciones "técnicas"...

Y dejo esto... en la línea que venimos advirtiendo por aquí.

- Will Ireland Be First Country In World To See Bail-in Regime? | Silver Phoenix

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 23:11 ----------

Edito: # paketazo: ¿Te has vuelto "amnésico"? Fuístes tú quien dijo lo de aplicar lo del sentimiento contrario en el par EUR/USD y, de momento, el tiempo te ha dado la razón y eso que cuando anduvo por los 1,05 yo veía venir la paridad, pero aquí había "elementos" con los que "especular", es decir "referentes". En el par GBP/EUR no los tienes, ya que la moneda "única" NO tiene la suficiente Historia, vamos que es de reciente creación para usar determinados modelos prospectivos, de AT u otros análisis.

Claro que puede caer un 38%, pero eso con la misma "base" que si te digo que lo va a hacer un 28%, un 33%, un 43%, etc. Además, los efectos del Brexit NO se pueden cuantificar ahora mismo, ni en la Economía británica, ni en la de la UE, ni en la mundial... Creo que en ese aspecto, EXISTE una evidente FRIVOLIDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (16 Ago 2016)

Apreciado fernando tus estimaciones se basan en los parametros actuales normales y en una Europa débil pero yo cruzo mediante inteligencia artificial ingentes cantidades de datos a los cuales no creo que tengas acceso. Como te he dicho solo se llegaría a esas cifras en el peor de los escenarios y eso incluye que sería en la antesala de un conflicto bélico entre grandes potencias y una Europa que tras la salida del RU de la UE y su desintegración por la salida de Escocia y la anexión a la UE. Un euro muy fuerte que aunque ahora no lo creas sucedería como una construcción europea mucho más sólida y un posible cambio en la elección ahora indirecta por una directa de elección presidencial de la Unión. Además incluye una cesión de soberanía en lo militar para la consolidación del EUROCORPS. es decir que salvo algún país europeo que podría ser Dinamarca y algún otro, el resto creará una federaciòn real que será percibida como potente mientrás que el RdesU caerá en la marginalidad respecto a sus vecinos próximos. Repito que está sería la opción más pesimista de las dos que baraja mi IA. El GS. Por otro lado la otra opción no es tan mala para el RU pero si muy dañina para la economía de USA por un nuevo shock de los bonos de mierda bastante peor que la del 2.008 y que arrastraría la economía mundial a una recesión muy grave lo que impulsaría una moneda de referencia global respaldada en oro por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales, no confundir con usar monedas de MP pués sería una referencia virtual . Por cierto prefiero no anticipar la catastrofe del 2019-2021. Eso será más adelante hasta cerciorar los datos.
"La libra esterlina se ha convertido en la peor divisa del mundo"- Videos de RT


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días: Ahí os dejo algo sobre lo que comentaba ayer paketazo acerca de Soros y sus posiciones bajistas en el S&P 500, pero yo destacaría también y ¡Ojo! a ello que se está saliendo del Oro, tanto en el SPDR Gold Trust como en la minera Barrick Gold... A fin de cuentas, Soros SIEMPRE ha sido un especulador muy bueno, independientemente de que el personaje me repugne... por lo que representa y lo que hay detrás de él, aunque tampoco es tan diferentes a otros "grandes" inversores.

- Billionaire Soros doubles bet against US stocks â€” RT Business

Y el siguiente artículo que anexo me ha resultado particularmente muy interesante...

- Deutsche Bank Analyst Says a Market Shock Is the Only Way Out - The Dollar Vigilante

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (17 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # Charizato21: Lo que comentas NO es verdad en la mayor parte de los sectores en nuestro país y me refiero a AHORA...
> 
> Respecto a los expedientes "académicos", eso va por sectores y en el mío NO es así. ...



Fernando cierto con los ejemplos de sueldos pretendía mostrar un contraejemplo que a veces es desconocido.

En relación a los expedientes, quiero decir que tengo una cierta limitación mental para poder comprender cosas complejas, lo que hace que sienta profunda admiración por la gente que tiene un plus de inteligencia; coincido que en la mayoría de profesiones esa inteligencia sino va acompañada de otras cualidades (inteligencia emocional, destrezas sociales, etc )no garantiza la adecuación al puesto. 

Tal como indica Gurrumino, tal vez las monedas falsas pudieran tener una utilidad, si las cosas se ponen realmente feas, siempre puedes decir que son falsas las que tienes, ¿Que pensáis?
__________________________________________________________
Supongo que conoceréis anécdotas de mercancía falsa/verdadera, hablando con un amigo le expliqué una idea que da para un cortometraje, supongamos que compro monedas chiniles falsas, alquilo un local, las meto en una caja fuerte y contrato un seguro, por otro lado acuerdo con la limpieza con una empresa que tenga al personal por cuatro duros y con mucha rotación, a los limpiadores cuando vengan les digo: "¡ojo! limpiar bien que aquí se guarda mucho dinero, hay monedas de oro y plata". Me roban las monedas falsas, a la aseguradora le enseño la factura de las verdaderas: ¡¡¡ cobro el seguro y tengo las verdaderas!!

Independientemente de otros riesgos, me explicaron un caso de hace tres años en Barcelona, omito los detalles ... resulta que el propietario de una tienda de producto exclusivo en la mejor zona de Barcelona, se le ocurrió comprar en China replicas de los productos que vendía, los traía por correo ordinario desde China y por unidades, estos le salía por el 10% de los originales; así que tenía un margen de la leche, cuando venían a su tienda los clientes, dependiendo del tipo de cliente, les vendía la replica falsa por verdadera. Fue la empresa de producto exclusivo que se dio cuenta, la investigación la llevo a término la gente de inspección de aduanas de la agencia tributaria. 

En fin que a nadie se le ocurra intentar un chanchullo tan grotesco como el que se me ocurrió que da para un cortometraje!!


----------



## Arbeyna (17 Ago 2016)

@ Charizato21, la única utilidad de las monedas falsas es provocar el engaño, en las monedas réplica deben aparecer unas marcas que a simple vista determinen que se trata de una copia. En las monedas falsas, esas marcas desaparecen.

Respecto al "corto" comentarte dos cosas, la primera es que la idea no es original, ya se le pasó por la cabeza al Sr. Legislador y la historia termina con el sujeto acomodado en un hotel de larga estancia disfrutando del patio un par de horas al día y rodeado de fornidos compañeros. Y la segunda es que he conocido personas que trabajan en el sector de la limpieza mucho más honestas, aunque ganen cuatro duros, que otros elementos que visten trajes a medida y tienen buenos puestos de trabajo. Si quieres buscar un posible delincuente, no te fijes en la tarea profesional que desarrolla.

Aunque para "corto", o incluso creo que da para un "largo" la peli de Humano de Plata, 

inteligencia artificial, conflicto bélico entre grandes potencias, desintegración UK por la salida de Escocia y la anexión a la UE, elección directa del presidente de la Unión, soberanía en lo militar para la consolidación del EUROCORPS, moneda de referencia global respaldada en oro por el Banco de Pagos Internacionales.... 

Aquí sí hay material para una buena peli!!!. Bueno, volviendo al mundo real...


La Casa de la Moneda de Austria vendió 41 toneladas de monedas y lingotes de oro a lo largo de 2015 - OroyFinanzas.com

De esta entrada me ha llamado la atención la comparativa delprecio del oro años 1970 versus años 2000

Podria el precio del oro tocar los 6800 dólares replicando los 70

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (17 Ago 2016)

Charitazo y gorrumino el tema de los que venden falsificaciones de oro siempre acaba de dos formas o detenenidos por la policia o el hampa se cobra lo suyo si les llega basura. No os recomiendo para nada comprar oro falso. 

Arbeyna el tiempo dirá si mis predicciones son correctas pero estate seguro que a finales del 17 principios del 18 todo será muy diferente a la actualidad.
Turull:


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Charizato21: Aquí todos opinamos desde diferentes "ópticas" (las nuestras), pero algunos solemos añadir la experiencia que nos dan los años y, en el debate concreto que hemos tenido, también la profesional y más si has tenido -o sigues teniendo- puestos de responsabilidad. Aquí, NADIE puede "engañarse" si intenta ser objetivo de acuerdo a lo que he comentado...

Y, mira, hoy mismo los empresarios (¡empresa PRIVADA!) han reconocido que hay una "doble escala salarial" en la actualidad y se está contratando al nuevo personal hasta con un 50% menos de sueldo. Y no me estoy "inventando" NADA, ya que hoy lo tienes en los medios de comunicación... Y todo Gracias a la puta Reforma Laboral realizada y que nos ha permitido ser la "locomotora de Europa"... según el Rajao y me imagino que con unas "copas" de más por en medio. Y hay que tener "cara" y "algo" MÁS para haber realizado esa afirmación.

# Arbeyna: Lo que has enlazado da lugar para un amplio debate y sobre todo para echar mano de la hemeroteca... Sabéis que soy un estudioso de épocas económicas especialmente complicadas y la década de los 80 es una de ellas. Lástima que ahora no tengo tiempo para tratarlo, pero me lo dejo en el "tintero" y ya lo haré en otro momento, más que nada porque es muy interesante y hay elementos que podrían "repetirse", de otra manera, pero "repetirse" al fin y al cabo... Y te dejo unos meros "apuntes" que invitan a la "reflexión"...

- En los años 80, EE.UU. pasó de ser un país acreedor neto a un país deudor neto en la espera financiera internacional, pasando a ocupar el primer lugar como la nación con la mayor deuda mundial, sustituyendo así a Brasil y que ocupaba esa posición en el "ranking" de aquella época.

- Es muy interesante ver lo que hizo Paul Volcker, Presidente de la FED, en aquellos tiempos...

- Fruto de ello, durante el período 1980-1985, el USD se apreció en términos reales un 40%...

- Y SÍ, en 1980, el Oro alcanzó sus máximos, pero no es menos cierto que en unos tres meses perdió unos $325,75 (21 Enero 1980: $850 vs 28 Abril 1980: $524,25...) y después la caída continúo en el tiempo...

- La volatilidad en los MPs, tanto en el Oro como en la Plata, llegó a estar en el 40%...

Dicho esto, pues podemos prospeccionar precios a futuro, a fin de cuentas las "pautas" suelen repetirse o "rimar" en el tiempo. Simplificando, yo soy de los que creen que los máximos en el Oro y en la Plata se van a superar en los próximos años -no muchos...-, pero NO podemos tener seguridad en los "precios objetivos"... Eso no quita para que, recientemente, me "mojará" respecto a los que yo espero de mayor a menor en la Plata y todavía NO he avanzado en ese sentido con el Oro...

Sin embargo, entiendo que la situación actual es muchísimo más grave que en los años 80 y la evolución posterior de los MPs, una vez alcanzados unos hipotéticos "picos", podría ser muy diferente a la que se vivió en aquellos años. Y de todas formas, Arbeyna, tomo nota de este tema y volveré sobre el mismo, pero -insisto- en que requiere de su tiempo.

Y aquí seguimos de mal en peor... Con los actuales tipos de interés y, por tanto, de financiación más barata, la "Bola de Nieve" NO para de crecer... pero cuántos se van a parar en esta noticia cuando la lean o la vean en los massmierda... Los mismos que ya debieran procurarse un "pañuelo" (chino o no...).

- La deuda pública marca un nuevo récord y alcanza el 100,9 % del PIB Por EFE

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (17 Ago 2016)

Sobre los papeles del Soros y como por lo visto los medios habituales incluyendo el de Jaume Roures y otros "nuevos" se les ha dado orden de no escribir aquí va a cuentagotas. El Soros controla mucho en los medios, así como en todas esas organizaciones, todas con el mismo tipo de web pulcramente diseñado y que se dedican, según ellos, a desvelar información, informar sobre la corrupción, etc., etc. (siempre me he preguntado de dónde sacaban el dinero para mantenerlas). 

George Soros y las listas de disidentes - AraInfo | Diario Libre d'Aragón


----------



## frisch (17 Ago 2016)

Dos interesantes artículos del blog de un belga, Paul Jorion, muy conocido en Francia y Bélgica, sociólogo y antropólogo, un poco de la cuerda de esos (ex) socialistas intelectuales desencantados (y) con un cierto bagaje de conocimientos, sin lugar a dudas.

Los dos artículos (mismo tema) son de un colaborador de su blog Michel Leis que falleció hace menos de una semana y han sido traducidos al español.

Productividad, competitividad, empleo y Estado social (I), por Michel Leis

Productividad, competitividad, empleo y Estado social (II), por Michel Leis

_Edito:_ Aprovecho (por no ensuciar el hilo más de lo que ya lo ensucio) para decir al contertulio paketazo que el misterio de mi localización y viajes urbi et orbe por parte de Google viene de una tablet que tengo y que básicamente utilizo para leer. Ya la he desconectado de Internet. Gracias.


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Cada vez más CLARO lo que hay "detrás" de la espectacular subida experimentada en las mineras dedicadas a la extracción de MPs... ¡Ojo! pues, ya que hablamos de dinero "especulativo" de los de SIEMPRE...

- https://smaulgld.com/deutsche-bank-discloses-2-billion-gold-silver-mining-share-portfolio/

También está quedando CLARA la intervención -contra "natura"...- de los distintos Bancos Centrales...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (17 Ago 2016)

saludos , dejo interesante programa en el que Roberto Centeno comenta su futuro apoyo a Donald Trump ,,, y entre otras cosas , que seguramente vamos a unas 3 elecciones .

Rajoy y Rivera: ¿Sí, quiero? - Economía Directa 12-8-2016 en Economia directa en mp3(12/08 a las 10:26:24) 54:28 12521815 - iVoox

y una de minería , y es de las grandes , pero con perdidas a pesar de los bajos precios del petróleo.

BHP Billiton, la mayor minera del mundo, sufre pérdidas récord de 5.666 millones . Noticias de Empresas


----------



## fernandojcg (17 Ago 2016)

Hola, timi: Leí en su momento que Roberto Centeno había sido contratado por el equipo de Trump para "convencer" al voto latino... En fin, ahí lo que hay es la puta "pasta" y NADA más, pero me parece que Centeno poco va a aportar a Trump, ya que el voto latino está bastante claro hacia dónde se va a decantar. Quizás, vaya a convencer al "Arco Iris"... aparte de llevarse unos cuantos "dólares".

Respecto a BHP Billington más de lo mismo... El sector minero está muy tocado y esa empresa es una de las que puede provocar un Caos económico-financiero en caso de caer...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (18 Ago 2016)

Corea del Norte vuelve a poner en marcha la maquinaria para fabricar a


----------



## frisch (18 Ago 2016)

Para los que les haya interesado el artículo de Michel Leis hay una tercera entrega.

Productividad, competitividad, empleo y Estado social (III), por Michel Leis


----------



## Charizato21 (18 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - Charizato21: Aquí todos opinamos desde diferentes "ópticas" (las nuestras), pero algunos solemos añadir la experiencia que nos dan los años y, en el debate concreto que hemos tenido, también la profesional y más si has tenido -o sigues teniendo- puestos de responsabilidad. ...
> 
> ...



Fernando, no, no he tenido responsabilidades en el mundo laboral en mi vida , únicamente cuando tuve la asociación y los becarios; tengo esas extrañas capacidades que de momento no tienen valor de uso ni valor de cambio, algún día tal vez me haré un hueco en el mundo del arte contemporáneo y la cosa cambiará.

En relación al enlace … qué la deuda pública marque un nuevo récord del 100,9 % del PIB, no significa demasiado forma parte de la narrativa económica, presupongo que conocéis la historia: 

Kenneth Rogoff premio nobel de economía 2001, junto a Carmen Reinhart otra economista de currículum apabullante, publicaron un estudio en 2010 con un impacto académico y político tremendo: “"Growth in a Time of Debt" la tesis central es que niveles de deuda excesiva causan recesiones. Ese asunto desde entonces se toma como una ley de esas irrefutables que en el Éxodo dicen que el Señor le escribió a Moisés. 

En 2013 un estudiante de doctorado vio que había bastantes errores de cálculo, de ahí empezaron a salir voces críticas que desmontan el argumento.

El problema no es la deuda, Japón superó el 200% del PIB en 2011 y el Yen es una moneda refugio, el problema es si puedes o no puedes darle a la máquina; en Japón le da a la maquina el gobierno, en Europa un consorcio privado que se llama BCE.



Saludos


----------



## Pedernal (18 Ago 2016)

Hola, por cierto, como veis la deriva de Turkia? Erdogan se esta acercando mucho a Rusia y dando caña al sector laico del país... Me parece que no veremos más elecciones en Turkia en muchos años... 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# Charizato21: Entiendo que debes ser bastante joven y, por regla general, la experiencia y las responsabilidades profesionales llegan con el tiempo y también tienes que "valer", que no es llegar y "besar el Santo", fuera de algunos antros -preferentemente, de la "empresa" pública...- donde las designaciones se efectúan a "dedo" y de acuerdo a la capacidad de "mamarla" que se tenga...

Mira, Charizato21, en cuestiones de Economía y finanzas, pocas "lecciones" se me pueden dar, ya vengan desde Premios Nobel o de los Reyes Magos... Por supuesto, que le puedan dar a la impresión, pero NO por tiempo ilimitado, ni mucho menos... Y que los efectos económico-financieros, cuando la "impresora" ya no tiene más "tinta", son los que son... Dicho de otra manera: pueden retrasar lo INEVITABLE, pero NO evitarlo... Eso SÍ, el tiempo que puede tardar en suceder NADIE lo puede vaticinar, pero me temo que NO quedan muchos años... TODO, pero TODO, está hecho unos "zorros"...

# Pedernal: Interesante propuesta... y vamos a ver si saco tiempo y lo tocamos aportando información al respecto. Respecto a lo que planteas, NO, no veo esa "deriva" de Turquía hacia Rusia y hay que tener en cuenta que son enemigos "históricos", vamos que NO se tragan...

Otra cosa es que se estén "vendiendo" determinadas "posiciones" y que, evidentemente, son FALSAS, tanto por el lado de Turquía como de Rusia... Por otro lado, Turquía NO puede desvincularse de la OTAN, ni aún queriendo y, en caso contrario, veríamos lo que duraría "vivo" el CERDO de Erdogan.

Mira, Pedernal, en el fondo de esto subyace lo mismo que en otros países: la situación económica y que ahora mismo es CAÓTICA en Turquía. Eso, y aprovecharlo para montar una Opereta de "Golpe de Estado", han propiciado la REPRESIÓN BRUTAL que se está realizando en Turquía.

Y con la "connivencia" de EE.UU./OTAN, que a fin de cuentas esto en una "Comedia" -MALA, pero "Comedia"...-, sino cómo NADIE ha alzado la voz ante una evidente vulneración de los Derechos Humanos en Turquía, aunque cuándo se han respetado los mismos en ese país...

Y dejo un muy buen artículo de Juan Laborda... A ver si algunos -o MUCHOS...- "despiertan" de una puta vez...

- Vozpópuli - La decadencia de la profesión económica

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2016)

- www.elespiadigital.com/index.php/no...individuo-deberian-estar-prohibidas-en-espana

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Ago 2016)

Pongo el enlace y no debería porque creo que añade confusión a la confusión.

Es de Katehon, una página que en este hilo es conocida, pro-rusa.

Como curiosidad os diré que el término Katehon - katejón - proviene del verbo griego - katejo - que significa detener, obstaculizar y que en el nominativo - Katehon - significa "el que retiene". La curiosidad viene de que es el término que aparece en la II epístola a los Tesalonicenses haciendo referencia a que antes de la _parusia_ es decir la segunda venida de Jesucristo y la previa aparición del anticristo, alguien o algo está reteniendo la aparición de ese anticristo. La secuencia sería: cuando Katehón sea puesto de lado, aparecerá el anticristo y cuando éste aparezca, al poco, tendrá lugar la segunda venida de Jesucristo.

Bueno, este relato (junto con el de Efesios, en el que se afirma que la lucha no es contra la carne y la sangre - ser humano - sino contra espíritus y potestades que no pertenecen al mundo éste que percibimos con los cinco sentidos) es clave para los cristianos que leen la Biblia. Conocido por todos ellos hasta la saciedad.

Lo comento no por predicar sino por curiosidad y para poner en exergo que los que llevan el thinktank Katehon no han escogido al azar su nombre y para nada son ajenos a lo que dice Tesalonicenses. De hecho en su logo hay una cruz, no hay duda, y, en mi opinión, del estilo ortodoxa (que es la iglesia cristiana predominante en Rusia).

Ahí va el enlace:


Varoufakis: El caballo de Troya anti-ruso al descubierto | Katehon think tank. Geopolitics & Tradition

A mi el Varoufakis siempre me ha parecido un trepa. Me cae simpático, un poco como la picaresca del Lazarillo de Tormes pero, al fin y al cabo, un trepa.


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2016)

Hola, frisch: Es de agradecer un comentario tan aclaratorio como el que realizas... Si bien algo "intuía", ya que esa web hace bastantes artículos con una base cristiana, pero dentro de la "órbita" pro-rusa... Sin embargo, esto es como en todo, mejor que te lo explique alguien que sabe de qué va.

Respecto a Varofaukis... pues, a mí me cae bastante bien y te recuerdo que en los "Caballos de Troya" se suele utilizar a mucha gente -la mayoría...- con el pleno desconocimiento por parte de la misma.

Y dejo esto... ya lo hemos tocado en otras ocasiones, pero mejor recordarlo y sin dejar una "puntada" en suspenso...

- ¿Cuál es el límite legal para pagar en metálico? | Investing.com

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (18 Ago 2016)

Los mejores caballos de Troya son los trepas porque ellos quieren trepar por unas razones y otros los utilizan por otras. Al final ganan todos pero el trepa, a la postre, acaba por caer del caballo y a los otros les importa un comino. Es un poco como en la mafia. Desde que viví en Sicilia entendí que el mundo (no sólo Sicilia) es una mafia.

Sobre lo del efectivo es algo que no entiendo como la gente no se indigna.

Mi dinero es mío y hago con él lo que me da la gana.

Si usted (Estado) tiene problemas con la legitimidad de la proveniencia del dinero, busque, que para eso le pagamos, y sancione el dinero ilegítimo pero no penalice a toda la población. Para mi, pagar en metálico es una forma de entender la vida económica. Es curioso porque hace apenas 30 años pagar en metálico era signo de honestidad. Hoy en día: de sospecha.

¿Por qué el Estado (OCDE y adláteres) penaliza el pago en metálico? Porque son los primeros en utilizar un dinero de proveniencia sospechosa.

Dime qué prohíbes y te diré qué practicas.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Ago 2016)

Hablando de los rusos... También me llama la atención que los únicos países que han ayudado a Portugal a luchar contra sus incendios sean España, Marruecos y Rusia. Rusia ha aportado dos enormes aviones contra incendios. El resto de países de la UE como si portugal no existiera....

Por otro lado me da la sensación que los EEUU nos empujan a la UE a tener problemas con otros países para su propio beneficio. Que necesidad tenemos en la UE de llevarnos mal con Rusia? Al final las sanciones a Rusia las pagamos los europeos... Y lo de Siria... Es siria el último país del partido BAAZ? 
Por cierto que Alemania quiere tener ya un ejército plenamente operativo, será que no se fían de que sus "aliados" les ayuden?

En fin, son demasiadas reflexiones para una sola tarde.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Ahí os dejo una muy interesante entrevista a Carl Icahn... Ya ves, Charizato21, cómo algunos más están viendo lo mismo que te comentaba: ¿Qué pasará cuando se acabe la "tinta" de la impresora? Pues, "ALGO" MUY GORDO...

Carl Icahn Turns Apocalyptic: "I Am More Hedged Than Ever, A Day Of Reckoning Is Coming" | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Ago 2016)

Hola

El Gobierno estadounidense dejará de usar cárceles privadas | Estados Unidos | EL PAÍS

Lo privado no siempre funciona mejor que lo publico.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2016)

# Pedernal: NI DE COÑA... No es cuestión de "funcionamiento", sino de "pelas", vamos de "pasta"... En un país donde se están llevando adelante las políticas propias del Neoliberalismo, pues como que NO lo veo y eso es un "brindis" al Sol. Vamos a ver, Pedernal, ¿sabes cómo funciona el sistema penitenciario estadounidense? ¿Conoces la Ley Arizona y la componente económica que comporta? ¿Sabes quiénes son Corrections Corporation of America, GEO Group y Management and Training Corporation? Por no hablar de los intereses económicos que hay ahí por parte de Wells Fargo, Goldman Sachs y Merrill Lynch... Con la "Iglesia" hemos "topado".

Lo dicho: NI DE COÑA... Al tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (18 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Pedernal: NI DE COÑA... No es cuestión de "funcionamiento", sino de "pelas", vamos de "pasta"... En un país donde se están llevando adelante las políticas propias del Neoliberalismo, pues como que NO lo veo y eso es un "brindis" al Sol. Vamos a ver, Pedernal, ¿sabes cómo funciona el sistema penitenciario estadounidense? ¿Conoces la Ley Arizona y la componente económica que comporta? ¿Sabes quiénes son Corrections Corporation of America, GEO Group y Management and Training Corporation? Por no hablar de los intereses económicos que hay ahí por parte de Wells Fargo, Goldman Sachs y Merrill Lynch... Con la "Iglesia" hemos "topado".
> 
> Lo dicho: NI DE COÑA... Al tiempo...
> 
> Saludos.



Hombre, no tengo ni idea de como funciona el sistema penitenciario en los USA, sólo lo que leo en la prensa... Si conozco un poco como funciona en España, por amigos que trabajan de funcionarios de prisiones, y me cuentan como los empresarios se dan de tortas por montar fábricas en las cárceles, ya que el Estado les paga las cotizaciones de los presos y eso les permite producir a bajo coste. Además sólo les interesan los presos con penas largas, no sea que cuando aprendan a ensamblar les den la libertad...
También me cuentan como algunas de las más potentes empresas de seguridad privada tienen intereses en que se privatice la seguridad de la cárcel de puertas para adentro. Me suenan que hay un ex ministro muy interesado en esta privatización. Todos muy patriotas...
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (18 Ago 2016)

Pues eso que comentas, Pedernal, es el principal NEGOCIO de las cárceles americanas: producción a muy bajo coste... Y, en España, ya existe la privatización de la Seguridad exterior (perimetral) penitenciaria y ejercida por empresas de Seguridad privada (Ley 5/2014, de 4 de Abril).

Esas medidas han sido muy contestadas por los Sindicatos de Instituciones penitenciarias y también por portavoces de Sindicatos y asociaciones de las Fuerzas de Seguridad del Estado. Y, aunque es mi "ramo", con RAZÓN...

Y la Seguridad privada "dentro" NO la veo, aunque vete a saber...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Ago 2016)

Lo malo de mezclar los intereses de empresas privadas en el sistema carcelario es que luego esas mismas empresas consiguen que se encarcele a mucha más gente mediante la presión al sector legislativo para tener mano de obra excclava y legal. En USA hay millones de presos que actuan como exclavos del siglo XXI .
Respecto al tema del dinero en metalico ya sabemos como pretenden actuar los iluminatis satánicos para implantar la dictadura del control total. La ilegalización del dinero en efectivo despojaría a los individuos de su capacidad de decidir libremente en que gastan su dinero ya que al ser vigilados constantemente cambiariamos a la fuerza nuestro modo de vida. Evitarias comprar determinados libros, o fumar pues te subirían el seguro de vida, o comprar según que productos para no ser considerado un posible .... y de esta forma actuariamos como niños con miedo a sus padres y no como adultos libres.


----------



## Charizato21 (19 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, frisch: Es de agradecer un comentario tan aclaratorio como el que realizas... Si bien algo "intuía", ya que esa web hace bastantes artículos con una base cristiana, pero dentro de la "órbita" pro-rusa... Sin embargo, esto es como en todo, mejor que te lo explique alguien que sabe de qué va.
> 
> Respecto a Varofaukis... pues, a mí me cae bastante bien y te recuerdo que en los "Caballos de Troya" se suele utilizar a mucha gente -la mayoría...- con el pleno desconocimiento por parte de la misma.
> 
> ...



Coincido plenamente; además añadiría que poco rigor argumentativo tiene el artículo en su crítica.

Varoufakis situado en posicionamientos "ortodoxos" ha tenido reconocimiento de toda la academia en su producción científica, un mérito totalmente objetivo conociendo la cooptación mental y el sesgo de la mayoría de los economistas.

Supongo que también conocéis pero ... 
En relación a las acusaciones del Plan B y el golpe de estado que planeaba Varoufakis, K. Galbraith hijo del archiconocido Galbraith - que todo estudiante de economía ha tenido que leer - publicó un libro este julio que trata también del famoso Plan B y quien realmente planeó un golpe de estado.

La historia así la cuenta: Wolfgang Schäuble, es decir el Ministerio de Finanzas alemán, chantajeó al gobierno griego con un documento semioficial para poner el grexit sobre la mesa de negociación, SYRIZA tenía que decidir: 
1 O las exigencias de los acreedores
2 O el Grexit forzado, la expulsión: "negociaciones veloces sobre una suspensión de la Eurozona al menos durante los próximos cinco años” 

¿Quién planeó un golpe de estado?

El coche sin conductor está más cerca de lo que pensamos ...
A partir de finales de este mes Uber permitirá a clientes en el centro de Pittsburgh pedir coches de autoconducción (de momento supervisados por un conductor)

*Uber*


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Mira, siempre he dicho que aquí aportamos opiniones, informaciones, etc. en aras que cada cual se forme su PROPIA opinión. Bien, tu comentario es sumamente aclaratorio, pero es que en cuanto he visto el nombre del HdP de Wolfgang Schäuble... ya me han quedado pocas dudas. Ese GHDLGP estuvo involucrado, allá por 1994, en la financiación ilegal de la CDU alemana y que es algo que NUNCA llegó a aclararse... y eso que sucedió en Alemania.

Por tanto, qué "padrinos" no habrá detrás de Schäuble para que éste siga dando por culo y ahora desde los órganos rectores de la UE... ¡Joder! y encima cuestionamos a Varoufakis al lado de semejante SANGUIJUELA. En fin, lo que os digo: seguid opinando e informando, luego que cada cual se haga su PROPIA composición de lugar.

Y acabo de leer un interesante artículo de Juan R. Rallo y que os enlazo. Es el segundo consecutivo que, realmente, merece la pena, pero claro que en ellos Rallo se ha limitado a informar, aportando datos, y nos ha dejado "tranquilos" con sus "fórmulas" de corte liberal, lo que es de agradecer...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Quién ha endeudado a los españoles?

Por cierto, Charizato21, el efecto pernicioso de la "impresora" ya la puedes percibir en el pago de los intereses de la Deuda que nos "tocan" per capitá...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedro Rodriguez (19 Ago 2016)

*Como invertir*

A aquellos que les interesa aprender a invertir su dinero les recomiendo este libro que esta actualmente entre los mas vendidos de amazon Los secretos de la mente millonaria: Amazon.es: T. Harv Eker: Libros


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Ago 2016)

El Varoufakis deseaba volver al Dracma porque sabía que sin tener poder sobre su moneda es un espectador que ve como se lo comen los buítres negros de Bruselas. Pero el Txipras no tubo cojones porque si salian del Euro les expulsaban de la UE, así funcionan las áltas esferas políticas, al final sacan los dientes y la actitud mafiosa. En la OTAN preocupa el acercamiento a Rusia que utilíza Txipras como contrapeso del poder de la UE, pero a Turquía le preocupa más aún pues sus dos principales rivales unidos podrían darle un escarmiento. Recordemos como al cesar el turismo ruso a Turquía por orden del Putin,tras derribar a un caza ruso, consiguió que el Cerdogan fuese allí a pedirle perdón.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Bueno, hoy se están viendo caídas en los MPs y hace unos minutos el Oro a $1346,05 y la Plata a $19,348... ¡Ojo! a este último MP, ya que parece estar tomando "cuerpo" la fase "correctiva" que indicamos hace poco de que podría producirse... 

Y ¡Ojo! también al Oro, donde se están "frenando" las compras de FÍSICO... En Julio han caído -y MUCHO...- las ventas de las Eagles de Oro en EE.UU.

- American Gold Eagle Sales Fall 79% in July as Gold Price Rises - Smaulgld
Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ago 2016)

Esto se va a lateralizar como minimo hasta 2018/19...


----------



## Solenius (19 Ago 2016)

Buenas tardes, he vuelto de unos días de vacaciones y he estado toda la tarde leyendo vuestros comentarios y material aportado. Como siempre, muchas gracias. Todo bastante interesante dejando un poco de lado algunos mensajes paranoicos :XX::XX:


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# El hombre dubitativo: ¿Dónde ves los puntos de esa "lateralidad"? Si nos fijamos en un gráfico un poco amplio, ¿te valen los $1396,10 - $1060,30? Te lo digo para fijar un rango más bien amplio dado el período de tiempo que avanzas... Bien, NO lo veo, piensa que estamos ahora a niveles que no se veían desde Septiembre de 2013, por tanto... Además, superar los $1396,10 (por AT está un poco más arriba), va a costar y tendrá que ser con mucho VOLUMEN... Luego, un poco más arriba hay una resistencia todavía más dura de rebasar y, en cualquier caso, por mí como si se tira así bastante tiempo. Es más, Ojalá se den unos precios más bajos y así tengo la ocasión de "engordar" el "cofre"...

El hombre dubitativo, en el período 2018-2020, estoy más que convencido que los MPs habrán "reventado" los precios que ahora vemos y, probablemente, rompan sus máximos históricos... Tiempo al tiempo.

# Solenius: Pues, por aquí andamos. Y, hombre, hay de todo, pero yo suelo ser respetuoso con todos aquellos que intervienen aquí con el afán de aportar y eso es lo que realmente importa. Luego, cada cual es muy libre de poner SU "filtro" donde lo estime más oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2016)

Buenas tardes Solenius,

Espero que estos días de vacaciones te hayan sentado bien.

Yo que soy un acérrimo defensor de este hilo y que velo desde mi teclado (y meninges) por el buen desarrollo del mismo, te pediría que especificases un poco más cuáles son los mensajes paranoicos que has leído en el hilo desde que te fuiste de vacaciones.

No es necesario que te explayes en dar nombres sino en ideas expresadas que, a ti, te resultan paranoicas.

Esto lo digo porque como tu mensaje, al respecto, es un tanto críptico, podría haber contertulios que se sientan señalados, lo cual no es bueno ni para ellos y, a la larga, tampoco para ti.

Un saludo muy cordial y bienvenido de vuelta.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (19 Ago 2016)

Buenas metaleros.

Llevo unos días haciendome una pregunta.
Desde el punto de vista tecnológico ¿Qué metal precioso tiene más importancia?

Porque me da la impresión que atendiendo a su utilidad para procesos industriales de alto valor añadido, el platino y el paladio deberían de desbancar al oro y plata como reserva de valor. Por ejemplo catalizadores de procesos químicos básicos para la industria mundial de los hidrocarburos, química inorgánica y petroquímica.

Está claro que no tienen el peso histórico ni de lejos del oro o plata en su uso cómo moneda. Pero ¿Sería posible que vivieramos un desplazamiento de precios desde el oro y la plata, hacia el platino y paladio?
¿Opiniones?

Saludos.


----------



## amador (19 Ago 2016)

En mi humilde opinión el metal con más futuro industrial es la plata.

Cantidades de plata en algunos equipos:

Panel solar tamaño estándar: 20 gramos
Ordenador portátil: 1 gramo
Móvil: 0.25 gramos

La solar está en auge mientras que los motores de hidrocarburos (catalizadores) en declive.

Que tengáis un buen fin de semana !!!





tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Buenas metaleros.
> 
> Llevo unos días haciendome una pregunta.
> Desde el punto de vista tecnológico ¿Qué metal precioso tiene más importancia?
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# frisch: Entiendo que es una opinión que expresa Solenius y que, seguramente, tendrán también otros lectores anónimos, tanto de mi como de ti y de otros conforeros que escriben aquí... NO creo que tenga mayor importancia y está FEO señalar con el "dedo", a no ser que se prefiera entrar en un debate concreto y que me parece que no es el caso.

# tocatejistaextremo: Bueno, más tarde miraré de desarrollarlo, pero lo que comentas ya se está produciendo. NO en la comparativa que realizas, pero SÍ en otras y lo dicho: más tarde lo retomo...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2016)

Te doy mi opinión, entiendo yo mismo que desde el punto de vista poético o literario.

Yo creo que son dos procesos diferentes, ambos con su propia enjundia.

El oro y la plata (además de su utilidad en la industria que puede ser reemplazada por otros metales) tienen la virtud de ser, en el imaginario de los bípedos pensantes un referente de riqueza.

Finalmente, todo es una cuestión de confianza.

Yo te devolvería la pregunta en términos de tiempo.

¿Cuánto tiempo tomaría cambiar, en una situación de urgencia, en el imaginario de los bípedos, que la alternativa a un dólar en bancarrota es, por ejemplo, el tungsteno? Años, quizás decenas (a partir de los Juegos Olímpicos de Río de Janeiro las medallas olímpicas serán de tungsteno).

Sobre qué se avalanzarían los bípedos en caso de urgencia pues, sobre lo que siempre se han avalanzado.

¿Tienen razón? ¿No tienen razón?

No importa, ya que todo gira en torno a la confianza.

_Edito_ En varias ocasiones he opinado en este hilo que esta crisis no es una crisis clásica, es una crisis de confianza del ser humano en el ser humano (no sólo en el Banco Santander). Ya nadie se fía ni de su sombra y el Sistema está luchando como gato panza arriba para dar una imagen de Seguridad. La palabra mágica, hoy en día, es Seguridad. Obviamente, mi opinión es que mienten pero estoy seguro que la mayoría picará en el anzuelo y como vivimos en democracia, pues más de lo mismo y peor.


----------



## amador (19 Ago 2016)

Otro indicador económico. Bajan las ventas de iPhone.

Lower Apple iPhone sales are having a negative effect on suppliers


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, de nuevo...
> 
> # frisch: Entiendo que es una opinión que expresa Solenius y que, seguramente, tendrán también otros lectores anónimos, tanto de mi como de ti y de otros conforeros que escriben aquí... NO creo que tenga mayor importancia y está FEO señalar con el "dedo", a no ser que se prefiera entrar en un debate concreto y que me parece que no es el caso.



Me refería a que cuando alguien trata de paranoico a alguien o "alguienes" sin decir a quien o a quienes crea un caldo de cultivo que no es sano. Para muestra, el resto del foro.

Por eso le pedía a Solenius que especificara, argumentando, qué ideas le resultan paranoicas (sin señalar con el dedo a nadie) y así, continuar desarrollando lo que yo considero una tertulia. Ya sé que es una tertulia virtual pero si lo fuese física y Luisito viene y dice "me parece que lo que dices es paranoia" en la física se le diría ¿por qué? y seguiría la tertulia. En lo virtual, pues puede crear malos rollos. Vaya.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Ago 2016)

Frisch estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que otros metales no pueden desbancar al oro y la plata como refugio de riqueza pues desde los albores de la civilización humana hace 5.000 años lo ha sido. Si pueden ser un aporte complementario pues solo faltaria, el platino puedes comprarlo más barato que el oro pero en ocasiones se va por encima. Solo el 25% del platino va a joyería lo que lo veo un inconveniente pues si la mayoría de la gente no lo demanda mejor no comprarlo como refugio.
Sobre la subida de la plata el GS me da que a finales del 17 principios del 18 empezará una escalada muy duraderá con sus respectivas correcciones que empezaría subiendo la onnza de Ag a los 25$ pero un gran alza a 45-55$ en 2021 y a 60-70$ en 2025.
Hoy la onza de plata está a 19'75$, el oro a 1.3562,7$.


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Bueno, es tu forma de verlo... Yo NO presto tanta atención a esos "detalles", pero vamos NADA qué decir al respecto. Si lo desea, Solenius, te sacará de "dudas" -aunque pocos las tenemos...- y sino te quedarás con ellas...

# tocatejistaextremo: Hombre, hay metales que por su rareza son muy "caros" e incluso hay uno que en momentos puntuales ha llegado a ostentar la supremacía en cuanto al precio se refiere: el Rodio. Aunque éste ahora está tan o más deprimido que el Paladio y el Platino (menuda "leche" la que le han metido hoy a éste). Luego, tienes al Osmio, Iridio, Rutenio y otros...

Ahora bien, que pudieran sustituir en formato de "dinero" al Oro y a la Plata, pues como que NO lo veo. Eso no quita para que algunos metales, dada su rareza, y en función del ciclo económico, pudieran llegar a valer más que los MPs "tradicionales", pero claro hablamos de un mundo que ahora mismo parece lejano...

De todas formas, al igual que amador, creo que el MP más valioso en el tiempo podría llegar a serlo la Plata y aquí me refiero a su potencial de revalorización en relación a sus precios actuales. A su favor cuenta con las miles de aplicaciones de carácter industrial que posee y que en su extracción se llegará a un punto "crítico" y no sé cuándo... pero estoy convencido de que acabará llegando, aunque seguro que para entonces muchos estaremos "cultivando malvas"... ¿O NO? En fin, ya veremos y sino nosotros, quizás, nuestros "herederos"...

Y ya que cito la Plata, pues da la sensación de que lo que avisábamos por aquí se está produciendo y es su corrección en el precio: hace unos minutos en los $19,282... Y llevamos 6 semanas de caídas y que "cuadra" con su ciclo estacional. ¿Adónde podría irse? Pues, lo mío NO es el AT, pero me fijaría como primer punto de compra en los $17,930... que tampoco quiere decir que vaya a llegar ahí, pero desde luego el primer paso ya lo ha dado...

Y os dejo un artículo que va sobre el particular... Vuelve a "ensancharse" el ratio Oro vs Plata...

- Silver Slumps To 6-Week Lows, Gold Ratio Surges | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (19 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # frisch: Bueno, es tu forma de verlo... Yo NO presto tanta atención a esos "detalles", pero vamos NADA qué decir al respecto. Si lo desea, Solenius, te sacará de "dudas" -aunque pocos las tenemos...- y sino te quedarás con ellas...



Yo sí, porque los detalles hacen la diferencia (sobre todo en un hilo de un foro en el p... Internet)

Es muy sencillo, si en algo se caracteriza este hilo es en el respeto absoluto, sin ambages, a todos los contertulios. No hay juicios de valor, hay opiniones y argumentadas. O hay silencios que son, otra forma de responder.

Sólo trato de avisar a navegantes.

Y no es porque considere que se me trataba a mi de paranoico (mi ego no llega a tanto) sino porque me parecía que el comentario requería un desarrollo de conversación. Es una tertulia ¿o no?


----------



## fernandojcg (19 Ago 2016)

Vamos a ver, frisch, en cuántas ocasiones no se han dado opiniones, informaciones o incluso debates que podrían ser considerados "paranoicos"... pues, me temo que en muchos y, precisamente, este hilo es "alternativo", por tanto susceptible de ser considerado por muchos como el lugar de encuentro de unos miles de "grillados"... Es más, seguro que yo mismo NO gozo de las preferencias de muchos de los que visitan el hilo, pero SÍ que se deben leer buena parte de la información que aporto...

Bueno, hay "tertulia" si hay "contraparte", ¿No? Si Solenius te la da bien y sino pues NO la hay... Eso ya depende de él, pero vamos insisto en que yo no veo nada "extraño" en el comentario que ha efectuado y bien podría haberse referido a mí... a pesar de lo cual seguiría pensando igual.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (19 Ago 2016)

Illuminati - Order of The Illumined Wise Men
Estos deciden que el oro esté tan bajo, el poder en la sombra no permite el precio real pues de inmediato el dollar se desplomaría.


----------



## JohnGalt (19 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos.

Os Sigo leyendo Pero no tengo acceso frecuente a Internet, asi que no thankeo ni comento. Interesantes aportes y preguntas hoy.

Mi PFC fue una patente par recuperar PGMS de los catalizadores, pero el BC era malo, por eso Sigo pobre. No creo que PT o Pd desbanquen al Oro como valor refugio (cultural, heritage) pero su precio de mercado puede depender de futuras aplicaciones tecnologicas.

Seguid asi, queridos contertulios.

JG

PD Tengo asumido que soy un ignorante y un paranoico... o no? Jejejjee


----------



## racional (19 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Illuminati - Order of The Illumined Wise Men
> Estos deciden que el oro esté tan bajo, el poder en la sombra no permite el precio real pues de inmediato el dollar se desplomaría.



Lo que se inventa la gente con total de no aceptar su inversion fallida.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

¿Qué "inventos"? Yo meto mi dinero allá donde me place o mi "intuición" me indica que lo haga... ¿Inversión "fallida"? Ya le gustaría a Vd. tener las plusvalías latentes que pueda tener... Claro que yo NO compré en los "picos"... perooooo Vd. parece que SÍ, ¿No?

Además, sabe Vd. cuál es la diferencia entre ATESORAR e INVERSIÓN... ¿No? Pues, busque en el Diccionario, que mi "Libro de P..." ya está cerrado por hoy.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (20 Ago 2016)

Por curiosidad.

¿Alguien podría decirme comparativamente cuanto dinero sería necesario para comprar la producción mundial de 1 año de 

oro
plata
platino
paladio?


O visto de otro modo.
Si a un hedge fund por ejemplo "se le cruzaran los cables" y decidiera invertir (que se yo) 1000-2000 o 5000 millones de EUR en Oro o plata o platino o paladio.

¿Qué % de producción mundial en cada caso, podría acaparar (suponiendo precios constantes actuales)?

La cuestión es ver si es factible que un actor del mercado, puede acaparar % significativos de metales y "romper" el mercado. O si harian falta dineros tan estratosféricos, que no es factible que alguien pueda llegar a tener un % mundial significativo.


----------



## frisch (20 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Vamos a ver, frisch,
> 
> .../...



Tertulia.

De la misma manera que en alguna ocasión te he dicho a ti (fundador de este hilo) que no estaba de acuerdo cómo tratabas el comentario X del contertulio X, pues se lo digo a Solenius.

Esto es un desideratum: "Mantengamos la tertulia"

Por favor
Si us plau
Mesedez

Un abrazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... frisch... Como "gustes", pero el orden de los factores NO altera el producto final, ¿No? Pues, ya ves como respetando tu opinión, he seguido tratando a algunos "X" como siempre lo he hecho... A fin de cuentas, actúo en función de lo que estimo más oportuno e imagino que como hacemos casi todos, más o menos...

# tocatejistaextremo: He consultado mis archivos y en relación al 2015 te puedo dar la producción del Oro: 3.000 Toneladas y de la Plata: 27.300 Toneladas. Del Platino tengo una estimación que se realizó y que se cifraba en 8,3 millones de Onzas y respecto al Paladio NO tengo nada de ese año y sería cuestión de buscarlo.

Lo que preguntas es bastante inviable por varias razones: primero porque se necesitaría mucha más "pasta" de la que "pones" sobre la "mesa", aunque si nos volvemos "conspiranoicos" podríamos preguntarnos si algo así ya no lo está haciendo JP Morgan en la Plata y otra cosa es que nos enteremos... A fin de cuentas, domina el mundo del "papel" y eso le abre las puertas a la adquisición barata del "físico". Por otro lado, esa misma práctica se podría estar desarrollando en el mercado del Oro por parte de China... ¿No?

En segundo lugar, muchos países son productores "estratégicos", es decir que NO exportan parte de sus MPs: China y Rusia, por ejemplo... Y en el Oro está constatado.

Eso SÍ, tocatejistaextremo, yo recuerdo hace ya muchos años que un Fondo de Inversión hizo un exigible físico del 30% de la producción mundial del Cacao y aquello conmocionó el mercado de esa materia prima durante mucho tiempo... perooooo me temo que el Cacao y los MPs son muy diferentes entre sí y las "fuerzas" que los "controlan" también...

Resumiendo, NO es imposible, porque hay gente con mucha pasta (tipo Soros, etc.), pero es bastante improbable, por no decir IMPOSIBLE...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (20 Ago 2016)

Racional la inversión en ORO es lo mejor que podrás hacer y lo sabes. No te obstines en intentar desprestigiar al Oro pues este y la plata son el muro con el que te aplastarás cuando veas la realidad. llegará pronto el dia que este teatro caiga y sus actores salgan a la luz, que la city nido de illuminatis arda en una orgia de perdidas, y ya no podrán mantener tumbado al ORO que se alzará contra el imperio de la podredumbre financiera. Ese dia querrás ORO y yo no te lo venderé.


----------



## Arbeyna (20 Ago 2016)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Está claro que no tienen el peso histórico ni de lejos del oro o plata en su uso cómo moneda. Pero ¿Sería posible que vivieramos un desplazamiento de precios desde el oro y la plata, hacia el platino y paladio?
> ¿Opiniones?
> 
> Saludos.



Buenas,

Ya se ha comentado que la percepción del oro y plata como "dinero" viene de lejos, sería muy complicado cambiar esa tónica. En lo personal alguna vez se me ha pasado por la cabeza adquirir alguna moneda de dichos metales (platino o paladio, pero no me acabo de decidir por dos razones, el IVA y la poca oferta (=demanda) de los mismos. 

La liquidez que presenta el oro y la plata es incuestionable, quizá sea una opción para jugar a futuro, pero creo que es una apuesta arriesgada.


Respecto a lo de lo "paranoico" de algunas intervenciones, pongamos una nota de humor. Un "ajeno" a este hilo, que se lea todas las intervenciones que aquí plasmamos, puede llegar a la conclusión de que somos un reducto de paranoicos, geopolítica, conspiraciones del Estado, entramados de la Banca, colocamos nuestros ahorros en barras y monedas de oro /plata... vamos, que no son charlas normales de cafetería, verdad? )) Aún así, bendita locura y bendita la hora en que me encontré con otros "paranoicos" como yo . A todos los genios en algún momento se les dijo que les faltaba una tuerca, luego el tiempo sitúa a cada uno en su lugar. 

Respecto a la ligera bajada de los metales que apuntó Fernando, me resulta extraño que no se esté trasladando la misma al precio de las onzas, sobre todo en plata y en las tiendas que tengo de referencia, iremos viendo las próximas semanas a ver si se puede echar algo a la saca...

Y en relación al oro, hoy leí esto:

ICBC Standard Bank a la conquista del mercado del oro de Londres

Carrera de fondo la que están realizando los Chinos, poco a poco al final van a dar la campanada.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

Hola, Arbeyna: Hombre, está claro que este hilo tiene algo "especial" y que se sale de lo común, por tanto lo que decía a propósito de que sea el lugar de encuentro de unos "grillados", pero claro desde aquí vemos otra "realidad", o quizás la más parecida a su auténtica faz... En fin, la mayoría que nos "encontramos" por aquí lo hacemos muy a gusto y que dure... Y, además, le damos al "tarro" y eso SIEMPRE puede ser beneficioso.

Bien, Arbeyna, no has visto que los precios hayan bajado en la Plata porque los minoristas NO la están trasladando: Números son "números"... 

El pasado 4 de Julio, la Plata andaba por los $20,490 y ayer, 19 de Agosto cerró en los $19,288, por tanto aproximadamente -5,86%. Y el EUR/USD cotizaba ese 4 de Julio en los 1,1156 y ayer estaba en los 1,1324, es decir aproximadamente +1,51%... Así que queda CLARO, ¿No? Pues, ya sabéis lo que hay que hacer... Cuando no hay demanda la oferta tiene que adecuarse al precio del mercado, que vamos NO creo que se estén comprando Onzas de Plata como si fueran churros...

Je,je,je... Arbeyna, yo tengo mi particular opinión y muy negativa respecto a China. Es verdad que está acumulando Oro, pero esa es una "moda" reciente allí y también creo que existe mucho "folklore" acerca de las existencias reales del Oro que posee su Banco Central. Otra cosa muy distinta -y ya lo he matizado en múltiples ocasiones-, es lo que pueda tener una determinada ciudadanía china con amplio poder adquisitivo y susceptible de ser "confiscada" si se diera el caso...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (20 Ago 2016)

Los chinos son listos por que prohiben exportar su oro real y además de quedarse todo el que extraen, importan el oro africano. Recordemos que el año pasado descubrieron la mayor mina de oro submarina del mundo. Que hacen con todo ese oro?, pues intentar cambiar las bases del comercio internacional y acabar con su manipulación, de ahí la creación del indice de oro de shangai que algún dia será más importante que el de Londres.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2016)

Ya se comentó aquí en varias ocasiones...el oro es un refugio de valor que solo sirve para intercambiarlo por bienes, servicios, fiat... en sí, el oro es un metal bastante "inútil"

Que China o Rusia o el país que sea pretenda asentar unas nuevas bases de patrón oro, son absurdas...solo USA y sus satélites, tendrían esa capacidad.

Pensar un instante que se instaure de nuevo el patrón oro a nivel mundial, pero que esta vez, sea necesario mover el oro físico; que no valgan los contratos pagaderos en oro...

¿Cuánto tiempo pensáis que USA tardaría en acaparar de nuevo el grueso de los movimientos de oro?

Da igual como lo hagamos, ellos son los "putos" jefes de gran parte del comerció internacional, quizá no en cantidad de productos, pero sí en movimientos de dinero.

Tienen tecnología, materias primas, multinacionales extendidas pro todo el mundo...es una red casi perfecta que sirve para potenciar al $.

Por ejemplo China o Rusia, si tuvieran que mover su oro físico para importar valor añadido del exterior (ellos poco valor añadido tienen en sus exportaciones), se quedarían sin reservas quizá en un par de décadas.

¿Cuánto vale producir un componente de un teléfono en China?

¿Cuánto vale la patente de ese componente?

Nos agrade o no, manda quién manda por méritos propios, ya sea un HDP o lo que queramos llamarles, pero es lo que hay.

En cuanto al paladio y platino...ciertamente en un boom industrial junto con la plata, sacarían provecho de la coyuntura, y sus precios se revalorizarían bastante, pero como comentáis, las joyas de platino, las propias monedas de platino...no pasan de ser una "anécdota" en la producción/venta mundial... la tradición es eso, tradición...y si mañana intentan convencernos de que el vino bueno es el que viene en cartón, pues les iba a costar un huevo ¿imposible?...no, pero llevaría bastante tiempo cambiar el chip del vidrio al cartón...

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.

P.D. Entiendo que yo también soy un paranoico...y quién no se considere como tal, que tire la primera piedra, y explique por que no lo es.


----------



## Charizato21 (20 Ago 2016)

*“LA FED SUBIRÁ TIPOS EN SEPTIEMBRE O PRIMERA SEMANA DE OCTUBRE … Y SERÁ EL DETONANTE DE LA MAYOR CRISIS MUNDIAL CONOCIDA -”*

Acusadme, acusadme de Paranoico, en los términos que fija la RAE: “perturbación mental fijada en una idea o en un orden de ideas”. ”. Si, adelante, acusadme, que nadie os atribuirá haberme injuriado, pues … ¡hay motivos! ¡Soy el auténtico paranoico del foro!

Sí señores, tengo una perturbación mental fijada en una idea o en un orden de ideas, una certeza de la cual soy el único poseedor, así como el loco que cree ser gemelo del hijo de Dios, si, así, de idéntica forma tengo mi certeza. Pues si, una idea o ideas fijas:

¡¡¡El oro bajista!!!, se desplomará en breve, dos tres semanas, el dólar subirá con fuerza:

“LA FED SUBIRÁ TIPOS EN SEPTIEMBRE O PRIMERA SEMANA DE OCTUBRE”

He llegado a la conclusión después de leer muy atentamente el último post de Unai Gaztelumendi, del día de ayer, 19/08.

Nivel Importante en el Metal? | Unai Gaztelumendi

Comenta:

La existencia de una lucha por no dejar romper los 1360 USD, creando un muro de contención con una enorme montaña de cortos.

Antes de llegar a los 1360 USD, se fuerza un desplome. El desplome lo hacen conociendo días antes los datos relevantes que mueven el mercado, por ejemplo el de empleo (NFP = Non-Farm Payroll = Nominas No Agrícolas) o el de la FED (Hawkish = pronóstico negativo sobre la inflación).

Con el desplome crean un momento bajista de pánico en la que las weak hands (manos débiles) y pequeños inversores se desprenden de todo, entonces aprovechan se deshacen de sus cortos y compran largos. Pero en un mercado alcista necesitan seguir con la montaña de los cortos. A partir de aquí os pego el final de su escrito:

“””Como se resuelve esto? Algo hay preparado en el horizonte, los COMMs/Swap Dealers no improvisan sobre la marcha con billones de posiciones contrarias a la tendencia. Las margin calls deben de ser importantes. Cubrirán cortos con el precio subiendo acentuando así sus problemas? Habrá desplome?

Otro dato interesante para los que seguís la correlación USD-Metal: Desde el máximo del 8 de Agosto (96,35) el USD ha caído 220 basis points (94,15 ayer). Mientras el metal ha subido la nada excitante 16USD/oz y la plata 2,5 céntimos… Parece que en paralelo a la caída del USD, no quieren que nada llame la atención. Vamos a ver sorpresas nos depara el otoño”

Hasta aquí Unai, a la pregunta que plantea ¿Cómo se resuelve esto?

Lo tienen chupado el cartel de Wall Street que controla todo esto, convencer a la FED que suba los tipos en septiembre/octubre, con ello se desprenden de la montaña de cortos, pueden volver a comprar físico a buenos precios y comprar largos a ídem precio. Por otra parte está decisión de la subida mantendrá el status quo, conlleva una breve época de bonanza que llevará a la reelección de la Sra. Clinton. Pero eso si será una decisión totalmente clara, sin fisuras, la explicación oficial del porqué se suben los tipos: … estamos en pleno empleo, tenemos que contener los precios, la economía de nuestro país está acelerándose, la situación económica mundial es estable, la creciente inestabilidad viene por los tipos negativos que generan enormes incentivos para endeudarse con malas asignaciones y el mandato original de la FED también tiene el objetivo de la estabilidad financiera y bla bla bla bla … subimos los tipos.







Y llegarán las subidas y sus consecuencias: hundimiento de las materias primas, divisas (menos el dólar), bonos (menos los de USA), tipos a largo plazo, el ladrillo, su economía productiva real, despidos en masa, etc, etc … si gran recesión, (idéntica decisión que en 1981 pero mayor recesión, la mayor que los historiadores de la economía puedan pensar); pero aún tenemos unos meses de gasolina, así que porque se han de preocupar. Si, se trata del paso definitivo hacia el gran desastre, en realidad es el detonante de la explosión económica mundial.

Así que que esto también responde a las otras preguntas de Unai: ¿Quién va a desatar la gran crisis? ¿Cuál será el detonante?: ”la Reserva Federal”.

Esta posibilidad también revela las razones de noticias recientes:

1.El porqué de la bajada de la venta de Eagles en USA en el mes de julio (noticia que puso Fernando) 

American Gold Eagle Sales Fall 79% in July as Gold Price Rises - Smaulgld

2.Las razones por las cuales Soros Fund Management LLC ha reducido sus participaciones Barrick Gold Corp en un 94 por ciento.

Billionaire George Soros cashes in on Barrick Gold after company

3.Las bajadas del oro, se están produciendo, al menos esta semana, durante tramo horario del mercado Nueva York. (cosecha propia)



Voy a poner todo el patrimonio, que no tengo en MP’s, en ETF’s apalancados e inversos de mineras de oro.

Adelante acusadme, acusadme de Paranoico , en los términos que fija la RAE: “perturbación mental fijada en una idea o en un orden de ideas”. Si, adelante, acusadme, que nadie os atribuirá haberme injuriado, pues … ¡hay motivos para ser el único y auténtico paranoico del foro!


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: En fin, hoy en día "paranoico" para algunos es como decirnos que NO pertenecemos a los "tres monos"... Y sobran más "explicaciones" al respecto y, precisamente, esto es lo que hace GRANDE a este hilo. Luego, cada cual es muy libre de pensar como estime oportuno...

# paketazo: Nada que añadir, fuera de suscribir lo que comentas... aparte de que, por regla general, los Imperios se han sustentado desde una fuerte base militar y los EE.UU. NO son ajenos a esa "tradición".

# Charizato21: En fin, es tu dinero, pero mucho ¡Ojo! con lo que haces... En momentos de incertidumbre, lo mejor es NO HACER NADA, a pesar de que se puedan perder "oportunidades", pero lo que siempre digo: cada cual mueve su dinero como cree más conveniente. Y, en cualquie caso, te deseo Suerte en la decisión que tomes.

Respecto a Unai hace tiempo que NO lo sigo, solamente cuando enlazáis algo de él. Hace tiempo que falla bastante y, personalmente, sus análisis casi nunca me han dicho nada, aunque resulta interesante leerle ya que es un "metalero" convencido y eso hay que valorarlo, máxime cuando él cuenta con una amplia experiencia en el mundo financiero.

Si te digo la verdad, creo que por aquí solemos poner análisis bastante más certeros y eso no ha sido cuestión de unos "días" y ya llevamos tiempo en esto... En los MPs a mí poca gente puede enseñarme algo y en cuanto al AT lo mismo respecto a paketazo.

Os dejo el COT y todo sigue más o menos igual...

COT Gold, Silver and US Dollar Index Report - August 19, 2016

Y en relación a las mineras dedicadas a la extracción de MPs, ha entrado muchísimo dinero "especulativo", por tanto sin ninguna intención de "quedarse" en el tiempo, al menos en buena parte, así que hay que andarse con mucho ¡Ojo! con ese sector, aunque en realidad con cualquiera que "huela" a Renta Variable. Bueno, tampoco la Renta Fija está mejor... ¡Vaya MIERDA! la que estamos viviendo: una represión financiera de Cojones para el ahorro/inversión conservadores y los 40 "ladrones" esperando en la puerta... No hay "manadas" de gente comprando MPs para justiticar el sobre Spot existente.

Saludos.


----------



## apeche2000 (20 Ago 2016)

Lo que cada dia esta mas claro es la intensa manipulación que experimentan los precios de los MP. Por mi parte opino que lo que habeis citado de que USA va a subir tipos es el cuento de que viene el lobo, amenazan con que van a subir o dicen que van a dejar los tipos bajos cada vez que la moneda se sale del rango de equilibrio que les interesa que esta en 1,13. Ya vereis como si vuelve a 1,16 algun miembro de la FEd dice que la subida es inminente y si baja a 1,10 que no urge tanto subir tipos.

Ah y no creo que nadie se crea eso de que la gente que va corta en MP va a convencer a Yellen de que suba tipos, a ver si os habeis creido que los MP son la clave de los mercados financieros, menos Borja Gazteuloquesea y mas realismo, en el mercado lo que importa de verdad son los bonos (deuda estatal y financiación de grandes empresas) y el estado de liquidez de los fondos de pensiones y aseguradoras. Eso y el mercado hipotecario clave para la banca.

¿Yellen va a subir tipos porque soros ha vendido sus acciones de Barrick? ay que me LOL


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

Hola, apeche2000: Bueno, NO emplees el "plural" y es que, de momento, quien se ha decantado por la subida de tipos por parte de la FED ha sido Charizato21... En lo personal, todavía estoy a la espera de más datos, independientemente de que aquí se producirá una decisión "política" -la que sea- y NO una acorde a la que sería más "normal" monetariamente hablando...

Está claro que los MPs no van a pesar un "pijo" en la decisión de la FED/Yellen y eso es algo que forma parte de los "Cuentos chinos" que, por el momento, circulan entre muchos "metaleros". Sin embargo, con el paso del tiempo ya veremos si no se materializa otra "realidad".

Lo que va a contar, en mi opinión, va a ser lo siguiente:

- Las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU. y los lobbies que se mueven en torno a las mismas...

- Los mercados de valores y su sostenimiento... puesto que esos niveles alcanzados suponen un gran riesgo para la estabilidad financiera de los EE.UU.

- Los Bonos y lo que ellos implican, más que las Bolsas...

- El crédito disponible o la "nube de humo" que hay en torno a ello...

- Dar "valor" a los Billones de USD imprimidos por la FED.

- Y, sobre todo, mantener a los EE.UU. fuera de la ruta de los bajos tipos de interés con rendimientos negativos en buena parte de países "solventes"...

- Mantener la sensación de que el USD sigue siendo una divisa sólida y meter presión al resto de Divisas...

Visto así, pues hasta sería factible una subida de tipos de interés por la FED/Yellen, independientemente de que económicamente fuera contra "natura", pero aquí van a pesar otros "condicionantes"...

Bien, creo que debemos estar atentos a la reunión de la próxima semana en Jackson Hole (Wyoming), donde se van a reunir banqueros centrales de todo el mundo y habrá que prestar atención al discurso de Yellen...

Más tarde, en las reuniones de la FED, los días 20 y 21 de Septiembre saldremos de dudas...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (20 Ago 2016)

Esta es una de esas historias que todavía le dan a uno la esperanza de que no todo está perdido.

La noticia comentada está en francés pero el artículo original está en inglés, en el Financial Times (que es de pago - lo digo por si alguien tiene acceso a él).

Se trata de Eric Ben-Artzi un antiguo responsable de capital riesgo de la Deutsche Bank. Es el que pasó a la SEC (Securities and Exchange Commission, el equivalente a nuestra CNMV) la información de las falsas cuentas de la Deutsche Bank en una serie de productos por un valor de 120 mil millones de dólares. La SEC ofreció una recompensa de 16 millones de dólares a quien facilitase información sobre este fraude y este señor, Ben-Artzi dio la información pero rehusó aceptar la recompensa, aunque como él dice, le hubiera venido de perlas porque desde que salió de la Deutsche Bank, su situación financiera es más que precaria (cuando el monstruo te pone en el punto de mira, tu vida se vuelve muy frágil).

Total que los de la SEC se quedaron a cuadros.

Ben-Artzi explica que su gesto se debe a que lo que él quería era luchar contra el fraude, no recibir una recompensa. Su vida personal y profesional, desde su salida del banco, está hecha añicos pero considera que no aceptar la recompensa era el último acto de resistencia que podía realizar frente a este sistema corrupto.

Para quitarse el sombrero.

El comentario de la noticia en francés.

https://blogs.mediapart.fr/martine-orange/blog/190816/lhonneur-dun-lanceur-dalerte

La tribuna que escribió Eric Ben-Artzi en el Financial Times (pero es de pago - yo no tengo acceso a ella).

We must protect shareholders from executive wrongdoing - FT.com


_Edito_ porque el gesto me parece de una entereza moral fuera de serie. La SEC, que hace parte del sistema corrupto, se queda a cuadros cuando alguien le dice a la cara que no es el dinero lo que le mueve, cosa que a ellos sí. De hecho Ben-Artzi en su tribuna dice que estas cosas también ocurren por la colusión que existe entre el sistema financiero y las autoridades que lo regulan (entre ellos la propia SEC). Vamos, que a este tío se lo cepillan por decir la verdad y no aceptar dinero que él considera sucio.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Ahí os dejo un vídeo de uno de los aviones rusos que está colaborando en la extinción de los incendios forestales de Portugal... Y la UE/OTAN (fuera de España) parece que NO tienen o eso parece...

- www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20160816/403966842824/avion-anfibio-ruso-galicia-mino.html

Y éste es el "enemigo" (Rusia)... Ja,ja,ja...

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (20 Ago 2016)

De mal en peor...

- Top steel firms

Saludos.


----------



## Solenius (20 Ago 2016)

Buenas noches: 

Viendo el revuelo que he armado por mi mensaje, tengo que aclarar que dije "mensajes paranoicos" y no foreros paranoicos, dejando claro en primer lugar que no he querido faltar el respeto a nadie. Simplemente, hice una diferencia entre los aportes que muchos contrastáis con datos reales y de medios que tienen fuentes fidedignas a los mensajes que parecen sacados de "Cuarto Milenio" (Tampoco quiero ofender a los telespectadores de este programa, no vaya a ser que me caiga un rapapolvo :no

Tuve que haber escrito ésto antes, pero no pensé que fuese importante :XX::XX: Quizás, acabé un poco saturado al leer tantos mensajes de conspiraciones masónicas, de la Merkel montada en unicornio y demás, pero son temas graciosos y hacen ameno el hilo. Si me molestaran no los hubiese leído porque los tendría bloqueados.

*Volviendo al tema del hilo, hoy he recogido un pedido que hice al Andorrano, como os comenté hace unos días. Para el que le pueda interesar, una tienda de confianza y estoy satisfecho con el trato, después de probar dos tiendas diferentes creo que ya tengo predilección por ésta.

Os aporto fotos, y perdonad por la calidad y las manchas de las monedas, pero es que he tenido la tentación de manosearlas cual pirata (político).
En cuanto a las onzas de plata, creo que son mis preferidas, ya que los maplegram son demasiado pequeños como para llenarme las manos

*Edito, no puedo insertar las fotos porque me aparece el siguiente error "413 Request Entity Too Large". Mañana lo intentaré de nuevo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2016)

Hola, Solenius: La verdad, es que yo y muchos no le concedimos mucha importancia al asunto. Además, ya ves, la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí nos sentimos muy cómodos con que nos tilden de "paranoicos"... ¡Joder! como dice el bueno de Arbeyna, tampoco por aquí comentamos si este equipo de fútbol ha ganado, que si la "Princesa del Pueblo" se ha tirado un "pedo" o cualquiera de las gilipolleces que solemos escuchar en el mundo "real"... Por tanto, éste hilo es un "reducto" diferencial, distinto y tocamos todo aquello que nos place y que, en muchas ocasiones, se sale de lo "normal", pero quizás no por ello menos importante.

Hombre, a un "metalero" siempre le gusta saber que hay uno nuevo en el "Club" y más porque aquí no se busca hacer "adeptos", sino que la gente llegue a los MPs desde su pleno convencimiento y sabiendo dónde se mete... Que por aquí no está "El Dorado".

Respecto a las fotos, hay un hilo específico sobre ello, y te voy a ser sincero: aquí la publicidad la "justa"... Es decir, aquí asesoramos cuándo alguien nos pregunta dónde pueden comprar o más bien "encontrar" tiendas, pero sino NO soy partidario de publicitar a nadie. Por consiguiente, si alguien pregunta NO hay problema, pero sino mejor abstenerse. ¿Ok?

Ja,ja,ja... Arbeyna te echará un "rapapolvos" por "manosear" las monedas, pero yo también tengo ese "vicio", pero con cuidado, tampoco te "pases"...

Saludos.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2016)

Solenius dijo:


> Os aporto fotos, y perdonad por la calidad y las manchas de las monedas, pero es que he tenido la tentación de manosearlas cual pirata (político).
> En cuanto a las onzas de plata, creo que son mis preferidas, ya que los maplegram son demasiado pequeños como para llenarme las manos






fernandojcg dijo:


> Ja,ja,ja... Arbeyna te echará un "rapapolvos" por "manosear" las monedas, pero yo también tengo ese "vicio", pero con cuidado, tampoco te "pases"...
> 
> Saludos.



:8::8::8::8: Pero....¿no sabes que las monedas con manchas, huellas, golpes y demás imperfecciones hacen que pierdan valor?. A todo el mundo le gusta que cuando compra una moneda (me refiero a este tipo de monedas, no monedas digamos que especiales) les llegue en la mejor condición posible. Las huellas dactilares hoy, pasado un tiempo tornaran negras y afearan el producto. 

Cuando las toco, que es para cambiar de envase, guantes de algodón, y siempre cogiendo las mismas por el canto. De verdad que tenéis unas cosas.....

Edito: Mirad con lo que me he encontrado, un fondo de becas respaldado con oro 

$135,000 Gold-Backed Scholarship Launched by Money Metals Exchange

Seguro que el conterturlio "racional" tiene algo que aportar)


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2016)

:XX::XX::XX:... Dilo, Arbeyna: somos "grotescos", ¿No? :XX::XX::XX:... ¡Ah! en las "buenas" NO tengo esa "mala" costumbre, peroooo en las otras...:cook:

Saludos.

Edito: Muy bueno lo enlazado, Arbeyna, pero eso pasa en los EE.UU. porque aquí las "becas" ya estarían en pisos, coches, etc. de los mangantes de turno...

Y racional NO lo entendería... Todavía anda en "Primaria" en los MPs... Eso o que está bien "pillado", aunque en el fondo las dos cosas serían lo mismo.::


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2016)

Fernando, "racional" lo entiende, ya se le escapó una vez que algo del dorado tiene, pero le gusta la marcha.

Por cierto, acabo de dar una con una pagina que hace una comparativa de las ventas de los últimos cuatro años para plata y oro de las Cecas Candiense, Americana y la Australiana Perth, cuanto menos curioso los movimientos, al ver las cifras de la ASE me ha recordado lo que enlazabas días atrás, julio de 2015, ventas de 5´5, julio del corriente ventas de 1´3.

Respecto a la plata de la Perth se ve el acierto con el Canguro, saliendo en sept-oct del año pasado las cifras son demoledoras.

COMPARATIVE BULLION SALES FROM THE PERTH, U.S, AND ROYAL CANADIAN MINTS - AgAuNEWS

O estamos todos esperando o se están yendo al "metal papel"


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: Bueno, "racional" dice tener, pero no sabemos si por "imposición" (por haber entrado tarde, mal y con animo especulativo), sino no se entiende esa "inquina" que le tiene al Oro. Hay "inversores" que "pasan" de los MPs y se dedican a otros activos, por consiguiente les importa un bledo cómo puedan evolucionar éstos.

Interesante aporte el que enlazas y NO hay duda de que el dinero se ha dirigido al "papel", vamos ya te lo puedo asegurar viendo los flujos que se han dirigido tanto a los ETFs (que dicen tener lo que seguramente NO tienen...) y a las mineras dedicadas a la extracción de MPs. Y es en éstas últimas donde se observa claramente cómo van totalmente desacopladas en relación al precio de la cotización. Van mucho más avanzadas si comparamos con otros ciclos semejantes.

Bueno, también es posible que el "escape" se nos haya "escapado" a muchos esperando recortes en los precios y que no se han producido, al menos al nivel que esperábamos. Y tampoco creo que volvamos a ellos en un tiempo y queda esperar hasta dónde llega la actual corrección, especialmente en la Plata, pero me imagino que también "tumbarán" algo el precio del Oro. Y luego queda la otra "pata": que los minoristas trasladen el precio "real" de su "mercancía", aunque quizás también están esperando que los precios de las cotizaciones aumenten, pero desde luego NO es justificación para el actual sobre Spot existente. Si siguen con esa dinámica lo mejor es no comprarles y ya bajarán los precios.

Ese escenario podría variar si las Bolsas americanas sufren una fuerte corrección y, en medios americanos, se está especulando con ello para el próximo mes de Septiembre o ya en breves fechas, para posteriormente en Octubre, y a medida que se acercarán las elecciones presidenciales en los EE.UU., darles un giro y buscar nuevos máximos. Luego, de dichas elecciones, los mercados de valores se moverían con una tendencia bajista y que sería de diferente intensidad en función de quién saliera elegido. En fin, eso es lo que he leído al respecto y, la verdad, sería bastante plausible que se produjera.

Yo, de momento, sigo siendo muy positivo en los MPs y creo que los mínimos ya se quedaron muy atrás y me refiero al "físico" y no entro a valorar lo que puedan hacer los ETFs y las mineras de los MPs en el corto plazo...

Y dejo un muy buen artículo de Juan Laborda...

- Vozpópuli - Una foto de la deuda de España

Y este otro también es interesante...

- Will the Bubble Pop Regardless if the FED Never Raises Rates? - ETF Forecasts, Swing Trades & Long Term Investing Signals

Quizás, añadiría que desde 2008 los Bancos Centrales han reducido las tasas de interés en unas ¿650? veces y que se dice pronto. Además, se han imprimido más de 12 Billones de USD.

Esa "inundación" de dinero "fácil" (para algunos...) no ha hecho crecer la Economía como los Bancos Centrales habían pretendido inicialmente. Simplemente, NO HA FUNCIONADO... La realidad, la CRUDA REALIDAD, es que los EE.UU., Europa y Japón están creciendo con sus índices más bajos en décadas....

Y ahora ya estamos "padeciendo" el nuevo "experimento" para ahondar en la Crisis: las tasas negativas... Según "Business Insider" hay ya más de 13 Billones de USD en Bonos gubernamentales con tasas negativas.

En fin...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (21 Ago 2016)

saludos compañeros , dejo este articulo que he leído en el ABC , que me ha parecido curioso

¿Qué ocurriría si todo el planeta compartiera la misma moneda?

igual estoy equivocado , pero los pasos serán , primero implantar el dinero electrónico ,,, en breve podría estar en marcha ,,, y después pasar a una única moneda. Tengo 40 y pico años , e igual esta segunda opción ya ni la vivo.
Es curioso como criminalizan la moneda única con las mismas armas que se pueden aplicar a cada moneda para destruirla. El problema , a mi entender , radica en quien controla esas monedas o esa moneda. Mientras estén basadas en las mismas normas ,todas están sentenciadas tarde o temprano . El problema es el amo y no el perro.

aquí podría entrar perfectamente el concepto de disonancia cognitiva. Dejo este articulo al respecto.

El poder de la disonancia cognitiva o cómo nos convencemos de todo aunque sea mentira

y una ultima

El referéndum italiano sobre la reforma constitucional alarma a Europa

he hecho el ejercicio de cambiar Italia por España y no queda tan mal. Están dosificando las alarmas , pero el final será el mismo ,,, y continúan con la fobia a los referéndums , y mas si es por cambiar la constitución , no sea que pierdan cuota de soberanía y la ganen los países de la unión europea .Ellos son mas de decretazo para cambiar la constitución ,,, que es eso de preguntar al pueblo? ,,, igual les jodemos el invento con tanto referéndum.


Pd ,,, yo también manoseo las monedas ,,,, pero para mi defensa diré que me compre unos guantes de algodon


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (21 Ago 2016)

El spot que se paga por cada onza de plata no creo que se reduzca sinó al contrario irá ascendiendo porqué a la plata papel la pueden manipular a la baja según los intereses de los iluminados pero la realidad es tozuda y plata hay la que hay y cada vez hay menos. Según aumente la escasez subirá el spot si el precio manipulado no se acerca al precio real. Tambien esta muy manipulado el tema de las mineras ya que venden mucho a futuros para financiarse pero luego tienen que extraer una decima de esa plata y con problemas par obtenerla. Se creen que se paga mucho spot pues yo creo que este será al final la misma cantidad que una onza, es decir pague 2 llévese una. Espero que al final los propios manipuladores se den cuenta del desacople y comienze la escalada.
Si se hiciese caso de las reservas de plata cada vez más escasas la onza de plata debería haber llegado ya a los 100$.


----------



## amador (21 Ago 2016)

Queda plata conocida por extraer sólo para 20 años al ritmo de extracción actual.

Ponle que descubren un poco más, por ejemplo para 25 años.

La plata como metal industrial necesario tiene que subir, llegará un momento que no se podrá manipular el precio.

Se puso hace tiempo un enlace en el hilo sobre que los HDLGP de JP Morgan tienen un almacén hasta el techo de plata esperando este momento.

Feliz Domingo !!!





HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> El spot que se paga por cada onza de plata no creo que se reduzca sinó al contrario irá ascendiendo porqué a la plata papel la pueden manipular a la baja según los intereses de los iluminados pero la realidad es tozuda y plata hay la que hay y cada vez hay menos. Según aumente la escasez subirá el spot si el precio manipulado no se acerca al precio real. Tambien esta muy manipulado el tema de las mineras ya que venden mucho a futuros para financiarse pero luego tienen que extraer una decima de esa plata y con problemas par obtenerla. Se creen que se paga mucho spot pues yo creo que este será al final la misma cantidad que una onza, es decir pague 2 llévese una. Espero que al final los propios manipuladores se den cuenta del desacople y comienze la escalada.
> Si se hiciese caso de las reservas de plata cada vez más escasas la onza de plata debería haber llegado ya a los 100$.


----------



## Charizato21 (21 Ago 2016)

Fernando, me has convencido, demasiado pronto para una apuesta por la bajada, tal como indicas la posibilidad de ese escenario de corrección de la bolsa para el próximo mes de Septiembre o ya en breves fechas; pero creo que saldremos de dudas tal como señalas el próximo viernes 26/08/16 con el discurso de Janet Yellen en Jackson Hole (Wyoming). Espero también tus comentarios si detectaras algún movimiento extraño en el próximo informe COT.

Por cierto os dejo que esta curiosa noticia, no cita las fuente del informe, pero me la creo:
“La única manera de arreglar la economía podría ser, para el mercado de valores, el colapso” . Según el equipo de investigación de renta fija del Deutsche Bank la bolsa debe desplomarse, situación de pánico, para que a continuación los legisladores y políticos apliquen grandes medidas de estímulo fiscal que sostengan la economía a largo plazo. 
*
Deutsche Bank: The stock market should collapse for a fiscal stimulus - Business Insider*

Por cierto … leyendo la noticia de más abajo sospecho que desde la UE le han encargado a Mariano que vaya preparando una estupenda página web como la de Grecia, con los activos que el gobierno pone a la venta. En la Helena hay de todo: tierras, edificios públicos, castillos, islas, ferrocarriles, … 
*Hellenic Republic Asset Development Fund | Putting The Greek Economy Back In Motion *

La noticia: “ En una semana el gobierno griego de Syriza concretó la privatización de la gestión del puerto del Pireo y la empresa de trenes públicos, cumpliendo así las exigencias de la Comisión Europea (exigía que los ferrocarriles debían privatizarse antes terminar el año 2016)”
* Grecia a precio de remate: Tsipras privatiza los trenes y el puerto*


----------



## plastic_age (21 Ago 2016)

Hola foreros:
Revisando la prensa me he encontrado lo que ellos llaman malos augurios:


_La exportación española frena en medio del parón de la economia mundial
Las ventas al exterior logran un nuevo récord pese a su menor avance, del 2,3%

El 'brexit', la crisis de países emergentes y la debilidad europea traen malos augurios

_

El déficit comercial baja un 31,4% hasta junio con récord exportador

Si ello ocurre, ¿Tendría algún efecto sobre el preciuo del oro?
Gracias por vuestro tiempo, especialmente a Fernando que seguro que me contesta, una enciclopedia al teclado que enriquece este hilo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# amador: Creo que a veces, y yo el primero, NO enfocamos correctamente algunos temas, SÍ en el "fondo", pero NO en la "forma". Me explico: está claro que al ritmo de extracción actual a la Plata le queda poco tiempo "relativo", es decir se habla de esos 20 años que comentas, pero bueno no es menos cierto que llevo años en esto y oigo la misma "cantinela" en distintos elementos: la Plata, el Petróleo, etc.

Por supuesto, habrá un momento en el que se llegará al "Peak", pero eso NO quiere decir que la Plata vaya a desaparecer de la corteza terrestre, al contrario habrá que excavar más profundo, en lugares más difíciles y con los consiguientes gastos, de manera que pasaría a ser un metal caro y ya sabéis que siempre comento aquello de la oferta y la demanda: cuando "coinciden" y se estabilizan se fija un determinado precio y que luego podrá sufrir oscilaciones.

De todas formas, eso que puede suceder con la Plata, ya pasó allá en los 80 con la Criolita -utilizada en el procesamiento del Aluminio-, y cuyas reservas existentes eran demasiado insuficientes para justificar el gasto minero que suponía. ¿Cómo se solucionó el tema? Pues, se buscó un sustituto sintético... perooooo en la Plata lo veo mucho más complejo por las miles de aplicaciones industriales que tiene. Y esa "escasez" NO está sucediendo sólo en la Plata, ya que al Indio se le dan unos 10 años, al Platino 15 años... Y no están mejor otros metales "raros" como el Rodio, Paladio, etc.

El enfoque más correcto, en mi opinión, es que deberemos preocuparnos porque diferentes elementos -y no sólo la Plata-, ahora necesarios, acabarán siendo escasos y, por tanto, fuera de nuestro alcance. Eso ya sucede en el mundo con algo tan básico como es el Agua, ¿No?

En fin, amador, en este hilo hay gente más "puesta" que otra en distintos apartados y esa "diversidad" y "especialización" es lo que hace interesante al mismo. Por ejemplo, es notorio que tú estás bastante al día en Ciencia/Tecnología, al menos bastante más que yo, y cuando entras en el "detalle" te das cuenta de que tengo razón en la exposición que te he hecho.

Eso SÍ, a largo plazo, la Plata parece un caballo "ganador"... y ése fue el principal motivo de que apostará en su momento por la misma. Y ahora, en estos momentos, la precaria situación económico-financiera, ha hecho que me haya fijado más en el Oro, a fin de cuentas éste es la forma más sólida de dinero que ha existido SIEMPRE...

# Charizato21: Bueno, yo escribo en función de lo que leo, de lo que pienso al respecto y de mis particulares análisis, por tanto, tampoco es una "invitación" para seguirme en mis "reflexiones". Yo me equivoco cada día como todos, aunque me parece que "menos", pero eso lo asocio más a la experiencia que a los conocimientos o, quizás, a un "equilibrio" entre ambos.

Lo digo porque de la reunión de Jackson Hole puede salir cualquier cosa y tener un impacto inicial -o no-, para revertirse a los pocos días... Y dependerá muy MUCHO de la "claridad" -difícil...- que pueda haber en el discurso de Yellen y los "demás" son meros "comparsas"...

Y NO, no creo que se vayan a fijar en los MPs para los pasos que pueda fijar la FED en el futuro cercano y me reitero en que AHÍ hay más condicionantes políticos que otra cosa... Es más, cada vez tengo más claro, que Wall Street está apostando AHORA MISMO porque salga elegida Hillary Clinton. Charizato21: tenemos algo más de 2 meses por delante que van a ser muy interesantes... Sin olvidar al país de la "pandereta": España...

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Estamos de acuerdo en que la Plata debiera tener un precio mucho más elevado, especialmente por lo indicado en cuanto a que cada vez queda menos para un hipotético "Peak", pero en estos momentos NO hay una demanda de los particulares que justifique un sobre Spot que es propio de los países de Oriente y en momentos muy concretos.

Desde luego, yo NO aconsejo pagar un sobre Spot que NO está justificado. Cuando los minoristas ajusten los precios a su precio "real" entonces será momento de comprar, independientemente de que los precios estén "baratos" de acuerdo a mis "percepciones"... ¿Verdad que no te bajan los precios cuando hay una fuerte demanda o está "caro"? Entonces...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-ago-2016 at 15:30 ----------

Edito: # plastic_age: El próximo año van a "pintar" BASTOS en España... Y no hace falta ejercer de "adivino" para ver lo que se vislumbra de forma más clara que el Agua. Y eso será así independientemente de cuál vaya a ser la coyuntura económica-financiera mundial, pero es que ésta viene también muy tocada, así que...

SÍ, los factores que indicas deberían influir en el Oro y su revalorización... Vamos, dentro de lo que sería la "ortodoxia" financiera y que algún día tendrá que sustraerse del Circo en que la han convertido...

Saludos.


----------



## crufel (21 Ago 2016)

Creo que en un futuro el mayor condicionante para el valor de un mp será su uso industrial y parece que el.caballo ganador sería el platino ¿ porque no se compran más monedas- lingotes en este metal? Yo creo que por falta de disponibilidad y las que aparecen son siempre de onza para arriba. La tradición juega a favor del oro, pero su uso industrial disminuye, igual con la plata


----------



## plastic_age (21 Ago 2016)

Fernando dijo:
_Edito: # plastic_age: El próximo año van a "pintar" BASTOS en España... Y no hace falta ejercer de "adivino" para ver lo que se vislumbra de forma más clara que el Agua. Y eso será así independientemente de cuál vaya a ser la coyuntura económica-financiera mundial, pero es que ésta viene también muy tocada, así que...

SÍ, los factores que indicas deberían influir en el Oro y su revalorización... Vamos, dentro de lo que sería la "ortodoxia" financiera y que algún día tendrá que sustraerse del Circo en que la han convertido...
_

Que acojono Fernando:
Por países emergentes, ¿te refieres a BRIC o algo más extenso?
¿Y por qué la ortodoxia financiera señala la crisis del 2017?
Porque es que llevamos ya años de crisis, y sin perspectiva de salida (Niño Becerra y otros que lo sueltan tan tranquilos) 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## frisch (21 Ago 2016)

Bueno, nada que no se supiera pero por ejercicio de salud mental.

Alternativa a ritmo de IBEX | ctxt.es

Y conste que yo no soy un anti Rivera, soy anti de otras cosas y, en el paquete, entra Rivera (podría llamarse Costa Azul, me daría igual).


----------



## nekcab (21 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> "...
> 
> Desde luego, yo NO aconsejo pagar un sobre Spot que NO está justificado. Cuando los minoristas ajusten los precios a su precio "real" entonces será momento de comprar, independientemente de que los precios estén "baratos" de acuerdo a mis "percepciones"..."



¿de cuanto "sobre Spot" estaríamos hablando?

P.D.: lo pregunto pq yo hasta ahora creía que en materiales como Oro o Plata, sin entrar en material de coleccionismo, el sobre Spot no era algo especialmente preocupante. Error mío seguro...


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2016)

crufel dijo:


> Yo creo que por falta de disponibilidad y las que aparecen son siempre de onza para arriba. La tradición juega a favor del oro, pero su uso industrial disminuye, igual con la plata



Hay otros formatos por debajo de la onza, aunque no son muy frecuentes verlos en las numismáticas y/o tiendas tradicionales

1/2 oz Platinum Eagles | Buy Platinum Values & View Platinum Prices | APMEX

Punto a tener muy presente es el carácter ornamental del oro y plata. Diles a tus vecinos que tienes unos candelabros de Paladio, seguramente se queden igual que estaban, pero diles que tienes unos candelabros de plata maciza, ya les llamará la atención y querrán manosearlos.


Y sí, estoy al 100% contigo Fernando, este sobre spot de la plata + el IVA no lo veo, espero que en Septiembre con las novedades vayan retocando los precios, porque la verdad que no encuentro ninguna razón para los precios que figuran en mercado, en este escenario, cierro el asunto y espero a septiembre.


Edito, no había leído en enlace de Charizato21 en relación a la web de liquidaciones Helena. Que esto va a reventar no me cabe a menor duda, la cuestión es dónde me va a pillar cuando llegue la hora cero. Esto ya es un sin sentido, ahora, bien pensaba que los Griegos los tenían bien puestos.


----------



## frisch (21 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> # amador: Creo que a veces, y yo el primero, NO enfocamos correctamente algunos temas, SÍ en el "fondo", pero NO en la "forma". Me explico: está claro que al ritmo de extracción actual a la Plata le queda poco tiempo "relativo", es decir se habla de esos 20 años que comentas, pero bueno no es menos cierto que llevo años en esto y oigo la misma "cantinela" en distintos elementos: la Plata, el Petróleo, etc.
> 
> ...



Esto que dices Fernando es muy interesante.

"No es menos cierto que llevamos años oyendo la misma cantinela ... "

Yo desde mi ignorancia (lo que no me impide tener mis intuiciones) creo que estamos en un momento (pueden ser 5, 10, 20 años pero creo que más cerca de los 5 que de los 20) en los que va a haber cambios tecnológicos de una envergadura que, a fecha de hoy, el común de los mortales no nos podemos ni imaginar. Quizás los que sean conocedores de las obras de ciencia ficción, sepan (o intuyan) más de esto.

En ese nuevo estado de las cosas que tiene toda la pinta (otra intuición) que va a ocurrir de manera bastante traumática ¿qué papel puede jugar el poseer MPés?

Intuyo que va a ser traumática porque no va a ser como el descubrimiento de la rueda o de la máquina de vapor, que llegaron, por decirlo de alguna manera, como descubrimientos geniales que transformaban radicalmente la vida diaria, facilitándola.

Quizás la clave esté en la palabra "facilitándola".

Los "descubrimientos" a los que vamos a asistir no sé si facilitarán la vida diaria (una tontería que se me ocurre: el frigorífico conectado a Internet que te dice cuál es la compra que hay que hacer y que la hace él, directamente, vía Internet - esto ya existe aunque todavía no se comercialice -), lo que sí sé es que transformarán (aniquilarán) por completo el concepto de privacidad (eso ya lo sabíamos) y para poder implementarlos será necesario que los ciudadanos renuncien a todo lo que desde la Polis griega (por poner una fecha) consideraban el fundamento de una sociedad tendente a la democracia, la justicia o como leñes se le quiera llamar.

Claro, esto va a levantar ampollas en algunos irreductibles, y esas ampollas habrá que explotar.

De hecho desde 2001 asistimos a los prologómenos de un caos organizado con el fin de ir dando a entender a la gente que aquí algo está cambiando porque así lo exige el guión. En todos los ámbitos. Párese usted a pensar y constatará que es en todos los ámbitos.

Volviendo a mi pregunta de cuál sería el papel de los MPés en ese contexto. Mi intuición es que como esta situación de caos en la que nos vamos adentrando como en el túnel del Mont Blanc que tiene 40 km, puede ser larga, tener un candelabro de plata (como decía Arbeyna) te puede sacar de algún apuro.

Bueno espero que aunque no estéis de acuerdo o en total desacuerdo, hayáis pasado un buen rato con este cuento de ciencia ficción.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (21 Ago 2016)

Esta claro que según suba el precio de la plata yacimientos que ahora no son rentables pasarán a extraerse pero no olvidemos lo más importante y es que a diferencia del oro, la plata se extinguirá pronto. En una década tendremos escasez generalizada y en 2 décadas estará prácticamente toda en superficie. Solo hay una razón por el que la plata no dispara el precio y es la manipulación muy a la baja para mantener rentable la industria tecnológica. Os imaginais la de empresas tecnológicas que cerrarían si sus cacharros costasen 20 veces más por la plata que llevan, pues las tecnológicas en 5 años han copado la bolsa mundial por la manipulación de la plata con la que consiguen que las empresas americanas lideren la economía mundial.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Ago 2016)

A las buenas tardes. Respecto al tema de sobetear las monedas, hace no muchos meses pregunté si es posible envejecer una onza de plata prematuramente de algún modo, desde entonces mi filarmónica edc (every day carry) jeje, ha sufrido un manoseo extremo, la he pasado por el sudor de mi frente docenas de veces, la he chupado y otras guarrerías varias, pero no hay manera, basta pasarla un papel de cocina húmedo o un paño y no vuelve a brillar como nueva pero tampoco se aprecia nada parecido a un envejecimiento claro, ahora mismo la estoy toqueteando y lo que le queda.

Con lo que sí las he cagado hablando mal y pronto, es con mi patosidad congénita, se me cayó de un metro o así de alto y tiene un bollo en la arista de el canto, no muy grande pero apreciable a simple vista, no en vano mi padre me llamaba de pequeño manitas de plata, como lo oís, por que se me caía todo.

Otra cosa, ante un golpazo de este tipo que comento arriba ¿que sufriría mas, la plata o el oro?.

Gracias.


----------



## Vidar (21 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> A las buenas tardes. Respecto al tema de sobetear las monedas, hace no muchos meses pregunté si es posible envejecer una onza de plata prematuramente de algún modo, desde entonces mi filarmónica edc (every day carry) jeje, ha sufrido un manoseo extremo, la he pasado por el sudor de mi frente docenas de veces, la he chupado y otras guarrerías varias, pero no hay manera, basta pasarla un papel de cocina húmedo o un paño y no vuelve a brillar como nueva pero tampoco se aprecia nada parecido a un envejecimiento claro, ahora mismo la estoy toqueteando y lo que le queda.
> 
> Con lo que sí las he cagado hablando mal y pronto, es con mi patosidad congénita, se me cayó de un metro o así de alto y tiene un bollo en la arista de el canto, no muy grande pero apreciable a simple vista, no en vano mi padre me llamaba de pequeño manitas de plata, como lo oís, por que se me caía todo.
> 
> ...



el oro es más blando, en cuanto a llevarlas siempre encima o envejecerlas prematuramente ni me lo planteo, no tiene ningún sentido.
.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Ago 2016)

Vidar dijo:


> el oro es más blando, en cuanto a llevarlas siempre encima o envejecerlas prematuramente ni me lo planteo, no tiene ningún sentido.
> .



Gracias Vidar, hombre es solo una onza y la llevo digamos que.. como amuleto, si ya sé que es tonto el asunto.


----------



## Arbeyna (21 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> A las buenas tardes. Respecto al tema de sobetear las monedas, hace no muchos meses pregunté si es posible envejecer una onza de plata prematuramente de algún modo, desde entonces mi filarmónica edc (every day carry) jeje, ha sufrido un manoseo extremo, la he pasado por el sudor de mi frente docenas de veces, la he chupado y otras guarrerías varias, pero no hay manera, basta pasarla un papel de cocina húmedo o un paño y no vuelve a brillar como nueva pero tampoco se aprecia nada parecido a un envejecimiento claro, ahora mismo la estoy toqueteando y lo que le queda.



No la has envejecido, la has enguarrinado (que no es lo mismo) y estoy seguro que el campo está completamente arañado.

Una cosa es tener una moneda con pátina, que es un proceso natural por la que la misma pierde ese brillo y adquiere tonalidades más o menos uniformes que la dotan de gran belleza y armonía, y otra muy distinta, es chupar la moneda y pasarla por la frente (espero que no haya sido al revés ))

Pátinas de monetario son las más buscadas, monedas que han envejecido de forma natural y que en zonas aún conservan parte del tono o brillo. Pero envejecer una Filarmónica no tiene mucho sentido a no ser que se quiera experimentar. Hace años cuando salieron los primeros billetes de polímero sí que me hice con algunos para ver si eran tan resistentes como decían, lavadora, plancha, ácidos, tintas y por último fuego, pero no valían "nada" y ahí quedó la cosa.

En fin, hay varias formas de repatinar las monedas, busca en internet "pátina artificial de monedas" y prueba los métodos del amoniaco, vinagre, etc etc Te dejo un enlace de un blog que suelo frecuentar y es un método muy sencillo.

Crear pátinas artificiales a las monedas con un huevo - Blog Numismatico

Silver Stacking - Setting the Tone for your stack - YouTube


En ese vídeo se utiliza la técnica del huevo. Hace tiempo vi unos videos donde colocaban Morgans directamente en sartenes, y éstas al fuego para conseguir pátinas multicolores, si lo encuentro lo enlazo.


----------



## gurrumino (21 Ago 2016)

Postearé foto todo lo macro que pueda un día de estos, pero mirándola con lupa no se aprecian arañazos, o eso veo.

Ejem, edito para decir que no había apreciado el final de este comentario en su justa medida..

"Una cosa es tener una moneda con pátina, que es un proceso natural por la que la misma pierde ese brillo y adquiere tonalidades más o menos uniformes que la dotan de gran belleza y armonía, y* otra muy distinta, es chupar la moneda y pasarla por la frente (espero que no haya sido al revés" )*.

De todos modos me voy a abstener de valorarlo .


----------



## frisch (21 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Postearé foto todo lo macro que pueda un día de estos, pero mirándola con lupa no se aprecian arañazos, o eso veo.



No te preocupes gurrumino. En el túnel del Mont Blanc y durante 40 largos kilómetros nadie se va a parar a mirar si tiene una arañazo o una araña. Si alguien la quiere a cambio de un kg de alubias, te la cogerá. Tú te quedas con las alubias y el otro con el arañazo.


----------



## fernandojcg (21 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, ahora no dispongo de mucho tiempo para explayarme y espero que más tarde pueda hacerlo. Sin embargo, ahora daré respuesta a algunas cuestiones:

# plastic_age: ¿BRICS? Dime uno que vaya "bien" y NO tenga problemas graves... Que se ha vendido mucho "humo" alrededor de estos países y se está viendo cuál es la auténtica REALIDAD cuando se han ido retirando los "dineros" que entraron en los mismos... Je,je,je... aún recuerdo cómo pasó algo parecido con los PIGS y que antes (cuando todo parecía ir bien...) eran considerados unos "tigres" de la Economía. Y luego, ya se ha visto: "tigres de papel"... Y eso es lo que hay también en los BRICS. Una cosa es el "potencial" (teórico) y otro la "pasta" más la tecnología puntera para ponerla en marcha... Añade a ello la actual componente geopolítica mundial y podrás avanzar en la cuadratura del círculo.

En el 2017 me he referido a España porque vienen ajustes, recortes o cómo Cojones los vayan a denominar, pero ahí en el horizonte cercano hay lo que se conoce como el cumplimiento del déficit y también las exigencias de Bruselas en relación al mismo. Eso es algo, junto al tema de las Pensiones, que AHORA debería estar en "primera plana" en los medios de comunicación y en las "conversaciones" de Bar, pero NO lo suyo son la playita, que bien se vive en España en Verano, las tapitas y a vivir ahora... que el mañana lo solventará la misma IGNORANCIA de ahora... Menuda Sociedad de IDIOTAS.

platic-age, esa situación NO va a ser exclusiva de España y me temo que todo el mundo estará en problemas y que se agudizarán de 2018 en adelante... a no ser que se "maravillen" no sé qué... Y NO estamos viviendo una Crisis o Recesión al "uso" y es que esto tiene una dimensión más grave de la que "venden" unos y se "tragan" otros... Y así vamos.

¿"Ortodoxia financiera"? Esa dejo de existir hace ya mucho tiempo e incluso más allá de lo que algunos se piensan (por ejemplo, esa referencia al 2001 de frisch...). Es fácil de entender, plastic_age, cuándo el dinero NO tiene ningún respaldo "sólido" de qué hablamos... Más claro: ¿Cuál es su "valor" REAL? Pues, NINGUNO... Sólo la FÉ que cada cual puede tener y yo NO tengo ninguna en casi NADA, por tanto en esto mucho menos.

# nekcab: Más o menos el sobre Spot, medido en Euros, está alrededor del 7%... Totalmente, injustificable cuando la demanda no está apretando, ni mucho menos... Entrar o no entrar es cuestión de "principios" en mi caso y creo adivinar que también en el caso de Arbeyna. Y no será porque a los largo de los años no hayamos pagado más por la Plata, si hemos ido promediando, pero es que ahora vamos bien "servidos" y NO nos gusta que nos tomen el pelo, ni más ni menos...

Eso SÍ, que cada cual haga con su dinero lo que le dé la gana... para ser más CLARO.

HUMANO DE LA PLATA: El Oro es mucho más escaso en la corteza terrestre que la Plata, pero muchísimo MÁS... Tampoco eso, en sí, constituye un gran "problema", ya que "X" cantidad de Oro puede tener "X" valor si hay un consenso general y es lo que se hizo cuando, históricamente, tuvo un "patrón" constante en el tiempo... hasta que llegó Nixon y todos sabemos qué es lo que vino después.

Bueno, más tarde vuelvo...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (21 Ago 2016)

Por seguir con el tema de reservas de MP, por lo que he aprendido en el foro de vosotros en este tiempo y leído en algunos informes, la relación de reservas explotables de plata y oro estaría del orden de 11 a 1.

Además también se extrae anualmente a este ratio más o menos de 11 a 1.

Me he estado repasando algunos datos para mi mismo y os los comparto por aquí por si os son de utilidad:


Reservas de oro explotables: 50.000 toneladas
Reservas de plata explotables: 550.000 toneladas

Extracción anual de oro: 2.500 toneladas
Extracción anual de plata: 25.000 toneladas

(Sudáfrica tendría las mayores reservas de Oro y Perú las de Plata.)


Ojo ! Como decía Fernando la abundancia de plata en la corteza es mucho mayor que ese 11 a 1, pero no es explotable a niveles razonables actuales.

Y como también decía Fernando, todos los años aparecen nuevas técnicas de búsqueda y explotación que hacen aumentar las reservas. Por lo tanto hay que coger estos datos con pinzas.

De hecho, he estado repasando los informes anuales de varios años atrás del departamento de minas de USA, y las estimación mundial de reservas de plata en vez de disminuir (conforme se extrae) aumenta ligeramente cada año, debido entiendo a estos nuevos descubrimientos. Luego esos 20 años se podrían alargar bastante.

Otro tema que me inquieta, es el hecho de que el precio de la plata no esté a 1/11 del oro, que es un tema que también lo ha comentado Fernando y otros compañeros en el hilo.

Creo recordar el 75% de plata que se extrae no procede de minas propiamente de plata, sino como subproducto de minas de otros minerales como el cobre, oro, plomo, zinc, etc. Quizá ese sea el motivo por el que los mineros pueden vender la plata tan barata, ya que el beneficio lo obtienen de los metales principales, y la plata les proporciona sólo "una propina" al grueso de la extracción.

Ya digo, es un tema ya tratado en el hilo pero si tenéis más información técnica sobre este tema tan concreto, por favor comentad sobre ello porque es un tema que me atrae mucho.

Un ingeniero de minas experto en MP en el hilo nos vendría muy bien.

Saludos





fernandojcg dijo:


> El Oro es mucho más escaso en la corteza terrestre que la Plata, pero muchísimo MÁS... Tampoco eso, en sí, constituye un gran "problema", ya que "X" cantidad de Oro puede tener "X" valor si hay un consenso general y es lo que se hizo cuando, históricamente, tuvo un "patrón" constante en el tiempo... hasta que llegó Nixon y todos sabemos qué es lo que vino después.
> Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, amador: Je,je,je... Qué no habrá por este hilo... Te lo digo porque en él hay un buen amigo mío que es ingeniero de minas y metalero de pro, pero de los "potentes". Eso SÍ escribe poco y se limita a leer las aportaciones que aparecen por aquí. En el pasado fue mucho más activo, pero bueno supongo que hay "etapas" para todo.

Hombre, amador, yo no soy ingeniero de minas ni de nada, pero he tocado en muchas ocasiones la minería en este hilo y, a nivel "metalero", creo que de los "pocos" que entienden algo al respecto.

SÍ, la Plata suele ser un subproducto en las minas de Cobre, Zinc, Plomo, Oro... Y ese es un elemento a tener en cuenta por razones obvias para quienes conocen la minería y dejo que os estrujéis el "tarro"... que no todo se va a dar servido.

Hombre, amador, lo del ratio del Oro vs Plata es algo que está claro dentro de la manipulación histórica que SIEMPRE ha tenido la Plata y que viene de lejos y más allá de lo que se conoce como "El Crimen del 73"... Ja,ja,ja... seguro que no sabes de qué te hablo, pues nada te dejo un enlace sobre ello y lo verás más claro... Blanco y en botella.

- El "crimen de 1873" | Instituto Juan de Mariana

Y volviendo a las mineras, amador, hay "plateras" y "oreras" cuya función de ser son los MPs y NO lo que para ellos SÍ son "subproductos". Otra cosa es que aprovechen éstos como la "propina" que tú denominas.

# frisch: Me he leído lo que has enlazado sobre el "Naranjito" y me ha recordado las "propuestas" que pretende imponerle al PP. No sé, pero a este "proyecto" de "inteligencia", al igual que a sus "delfines", me parece que se le está yendo la "olla"... Yo, si fuera el PP (y nadie más lejano que yo del mismo), lo enviaba a tomar por culo. No sé qué coño se ha pensado este "pollo" que representa dentro del panorama político español... Menudo GILIPOLLAS.

Y respecto a otro de tus comentarios, pues como no lo veo: para que exista una mayor tecnología, y sobre todo para llegar a ese punto que comentas, se precisa más I+D y de esto se espera muy poco en los próximos años. No sé si os dais cuenta adónde nos estamos dirigiendo... Bueno, yo creo que tú SÍ, pero a veces me da la impresión de que te "pierdes" o, más bien, que no te "interpreto" bien.

# gurrumino: Mira, es conocido -incluso por los conforeros que me conocen- que junto a la calderilla siempre llevo una moneda de Plata mexicana. Me gusta su sonido y, sobre todo, tener encima algo que en su momento fue dinero de VERDAD.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 00:48 ----------

Edito: ¡Ojo! a la "tumbada" que le están metiendo a la Plata y eso que el mercado ha abierto hace poco... Hace escasos minutos en los $18,950. Veremos...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Ago 2016)

Fernando es cierto que bajo tierra hay más oro que plata un ratio de 1/5, pero sobre superficie solo 1/3. Entre el 90-95% de la plata se ha perdido a diferencia del oro que solo se ha perdido un 10% del extraido. La plata a diferencia del oro tiene un uso masivo en las nuevas tecnologías. Y recuerda fernando que la plata fue mucho más tiempo y en todas partes el dinero de uso común.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, HUMANO DE PLATA: Pues, entiendo que tus datos son bastante erróneos: ya he comentado que "algo" entiendo en relación a la minería... Bien, el ratio más aceptado en la relación Oro/Plata en la corteza terrestre es 1:25,8 y algunos estudios lo rebajan a 1:19 y, por debajo, va a ser que NO...

Hombre, me lo cuentas o me lo explicas: porque más "platero" que yo... Hoy mismo he puesto un enlace en el que se cuenta cómo se acabó monetariamente con la Plata... luego, más tarde, lo harían con el Oro.

Y dejo esto que es muy interesante... Parece una "jugada maestra" por parte de Rusia y también una clara toma de "posiciones" ante lo que parece que se avecina... más tarde o más temprano...

- Una base rusa en Irán: Un cambio fundamental en el equilibrio de poder en la región

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2016)

buenos días , dejo esto

Alemania planea blindarse ante ataques inéditos acumulando comida y agua - EcoDiario.es

es como mínimo mosqueante no ? ienso:


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, timi: ¿A ti te "mosquea"? ¿Cuántos años llevo "predicando" eso (Despensa, Bancolchón, etc.) en estos hilos? Pues, desde que se iniciaron...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (22 Ago 2016)

me mosquea porque si lo decimos 4 paranoicos de un foro es eso , una paranoia , pero es que es un organismo oficial el que lo dice ,,, ya sabes que mi despensa es mucho mas grande que 10 días y la priorice a mp ,,, paranoico que es uno.

saludos


----------



## atom ant (22 Ago 2016)

buenos días, pues si, una de las cosas que me llama la atención es que pidan un reforzamiento de la señalización (vial supongo) es como si temiesen algún tipo de problema con los satélites, comunicaciones y gps que haga fallar la logística.
saludos

edición: hace un par de años hubo unas fuertes tormentas en mi zona que hizo que se callera internet bastantes horas y creó algún problema con los cajeros automáticos, repostajes en gasolineras etc, si también hubiese caído la telefonía se paraliza todo... en realidad somos muy frágiles y dependientes


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Ago 2016)

Una tormenta solar nos devolvería al S.XVIII ya que petarían todos los aparatos eléctricos y los cientificos alertan que llegará pero no saben cuando. Creen que no falta mucho.
El ratio de las existencias totales de oro y plata


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # frisch:
> 
> Y respecto a otro de tus comentarios, pues como no lo veo: para que exista una mayor tecnología, y sobre todo para llegar a ese punto que comentas, se precisa más I+D y de esto se espera muy poco en los próximos años. No sé si os dais cuenta adónde nos estamos dirigiendo... Bueno, yo creo que tú SÍ, pero a veces me da la impresión de que te "pierdes" o, más bien, que no te "interpreto" bien.



Quieres decir que se me va la olla.

Es una posibilidad que tiene su peso, no hay duda y la voy a tener en cuenta antes de escribir. Además, coincide con el cruce de estadísticas de población, edad y salud mental de la zona en la que vivo.

En mi cuento de ciencia ficción barajo la posibilidad de que una buena mañana nos anuncien una serie de "descubrimientos" que van a revolucionar nuestra vida diaria. Alguno tendrá que ver con el tema energía porque éste es uno de los talones de Aquiles; otros sobre formas de comunicar, por ejemplo, el teclado desde el que estoy escribiendo va a ser dentro de no mucho una curiosa reliquia y no sigo porque sería especular.

Y todos estos "descubrimientos" y aquí sí, aquí se me va la olla por completo, van a tener como consecuencia primera la convicción por parte de la gente de que, por fin, estamos solucionando los problemas cuando en realidad (no llames al 112) seremos más esclavos y manipulables que nunca antes en la Historia.

Un abrazo amigo


----------



## Pedernal (22 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Una tormenta solar nos devolvería al S.XVIII ya que petarían todos los aparatos eléctricos y los cientificos alertan que llegará pero no saben cuando. Creen que no falta mucho.
> El ratio de las existencias totales de oro y plata




Hola, por curiosidad, tu nick "humano de plata", es por Platón? 
Me parece que en nuestra sociedad actual no son los "humanos de oro", los sabios, los que dirigen la sociedad, sino los "humanos de bronce", los mercaderes etc...
Los humanos de oro hace tiempo que fueron condenados al ostracismo... 

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (22 Ago 2016)

No sé si alguien conoce este asunto, no se ha comentado en este foro y tampoco lo he leído en ninguna parte.

El artículo de más abajo de un tal Stephen Leeb, texto no muy riguroso, incluye un escenario de posibilidad de subida muy fuerte y estable del oro a parir de octubre por un motivo un tanto extraño.

Stephen dice que los DEG (derechos Especiales de Giro) creados a finales de 1960 por el FMI y emitidos por esta entidad y que actualmente es una combinación ponderada del dólar, euro, yen y libra, contendrán en octubre el yuan como la quinta moneda.- Los DEG fueron creados básicamente para reemplazar el oro en las transacciones después de que Nixon rompiera el vínculo dólar/oro - 

Christine Lagarde, ahora en su segundo mandato como directora gerente del FMI a convencido de que se acepte el renminbi, yuan chino, como el quinto elemento en la canasta de los DEG. Pero indica que el yuan no superaría la prueba para ser incluido con un sistema objetivo, dado que no es una moneda de libre flotación, se cambia de forma turbia con una cesta de otras monedas. 

A partir de aquí dice que China va a realizar grandes inversiones y este tal Stephen se saca de la manga, no entiendo el cómo, de que China forzará a que el oro sea el sexto elemento en la cesta de los DEG y que Occidente no será capaz de bloquearlo. Esa sexta moneda en la canasta hará subir el oro de forma exponencial

El artículo

This Historic Event Is About To Shock The World | King World News

DEG Wikipedia:
Derechos especiales de giro - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Menudo sustento "científico" el que usas para intentar rebatirme y que NO consigues, ni mucho menos... Mira, te doy algo con "cara y ojos" y es de donde he extraído el dato y que tendrás que buscar, pero viene ahí. Y no me compares dicha fuente (la mía) con la tuya, ya que NO existe ni punto de comparación...

- Silver»geological information [WebElements Periodic Table]

De paso, amador, atiendo a uno de tus deseos acerca de información sobre el tema de la minería.

Y respecto a las tormentas solares, ya se conocen los efectos de las mismas en amplias áreas geográficas de nuestro planeta. Otra cosa es que se conozcan...

# frisch: Yo no he dicho nada acerca de que se te vaya la "olla"... pero está claro que a mí modo de ver te "retuerces" en demasía en algunas cuestiones como las que planteas en tu último comentario. Más claro: lo tuyo va más allá de la "paranoia" que solemos tener por aquí y -para mí- rozan la Ciencia Ficción, a la que te refieres de forma ¿"irónica"?

En fin, este es un espacio de libre expresión, por tanto he hecho un simple "inciso" y que cada cual siga contando la "película" tal y como la ve...

# Charizato21: En su momento, ya se debatió bastante ampliamente, y en varias ocasiones, sobre lo que planteas. Es más, aquí nos adelantamos a que el Yuan iba a entrar en los DEG -otro acierto..-. Lo que comentas sobre el Oro NO lo veo cómo imposición por parte de China y vamos a ver si tenemos claro que ese país no tiene poder para imponer NADA hoy en día y menos a los que, realmente, "cortan el bacalao"...

SÍ, que tengo entendido que se está trabajando en una "cesta" que podría cambiar parte de la composición de los DEG, pero bueno de momento NO hay nada claro al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (22 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> buenos días , dejo esto
> 
> Alemania planea blindarse ante ataques inéditos acumulando comida y agua - EcoDiario.es
> 
> es como mínimo mosqueante no ? ienso:



Hace ya varios meses que voy leyendo en diversos sitios que el estado islamico está muy cerca de tener operativa una "bomba sucia" con intención de hacerla explotar en alguna capital europea, y las precauciones que se apuntan en esta noticia cuadran bastante con una bomba sucia.

Estas bombas son relativamente fáciles de hacer, el poder destructivo de la explosión es bastante reducido para ser de origen "atómico", pero es altamente contaminante y esa contaminación radioactiva a su vez es una gran generadora de pánico.

Para el que viva en una capital o a menos de 25 Km de ella, no estáría de más añadir a la despensa al lado de los latunes, un par de rollos de cinta de embalar para sellar las puertas y ventanas de la vivienda, y un par de mascarillas FFP2 por habitante de la casa.

Un saludo.


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

De momento, sabemos que tienen esto y NO se ha recuperado...

- Rebeldes iraquíes roban 40 kilos de uranio

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, no creo que sea difícil introducir una pequeña barra de uranio en Europa. No hay muchos aeropuertos ni puertos ni fronteras con medidores para este tipo de metales.
Si realmente lo consiguen, sería muy peligroso. Habría que cambiar la seguridad en las fronteras hasta el delirio...
Las pastillas de uranio tienen el tamaño de una pila pequeña.
Si a esta gente no les importa inmolarse, tampoco les importara llevarla encima sin protección.
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Bueno, tengo algo de tiempo y os voy a dejar algo sobre las "tormentas solares"...

- Tormenta solar de 1859 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

A recalcar que este evento interrumpió las comunicaciones telegráficas -el Internet de la época victoriana- en todo el mundo e incluso provocó incendios en oficinas telegráficas que causaron varias muertes.

Por otro lado, según leí en cierta ocasión, cada 50 años aproximadamente se producen tormentas solares realmente fuertes. Así que se pueden reportar sucesos modernos sobre las mismas.

Je,je,je... Y la gente desconoce lo cerca que estuvo a punto de irse al carajo el mundo... Fue no hace mucho: en Julio de 2012... Menos mal que NO nos alcanzó.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 14:04 ----------

Edito: # Pedernal: Tú conoces el mundo de la mar, ¿No? Ya ves que no hay ninguna dificultad para introducir "algo" de ese tipo. Además, que NO os "vendan" la moto: los terroristas (los que mandan) tienen la suficiente capacidad intelectual y financiera como para hacer las cosas "bien"... Así que menos tontería y frivolidad con este tema y me refiero a los massmierda que ignoran lo que es EVIDENTE.

Por otro lado, detrás del EI hay ramificaciones muy sólidas procedentes de Arabia Saudita y Pakistán (¿y qué tipo de arma tiene éste país?).

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, actualmente el tráfico de mercancías es tan brutal que no se puede controlar todo. Si se controlara sólo el 10% de las mercancías que se mueven, el comercio mundial se paralizaría... De todas formas por los puertos deportivos puedes colar lo que te de la real gana. 
Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... Efectivamente, por los puertos deportivos se puede colar cualquier cosa, aunque cada vez menos (y conozco el tema...), pero desde luego NO buscarían algo parecido a lo que hemos comentado. Luego, también uno puede hacer uno de esos cruceros de "placer" y que suelen atracar en puertos muy "señalados", ¿No? En fin, lo que comentaba: NO infravaloremos la "inteligencia" de los terroristas y, efectivamente, en Occidente no se descarta un atentado que podría tener las características de una "bomba sucia"...

# Charizato21: Sobre los DEG, y para salir de la Ciencia Ficción que suele rodear el tema, te dejo esto de la web oficial del FMI...

- Special Drawing Right SDR

Saludos.

---------- Post added 22-ago-2016 at 14:34 ----------

Edito: Suma y sigue... Portugal: +131,6% de la Deuda vs PIB...


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, actualmente el tráfico de mercancías es tan brutal que no se puede controlar todo.
> 
> .../...



Para los que no hayáis leído el libro de Roberto Saviano, Gomorra os dejo un enlance (lo he subido yo) de las nueve primeras páginas. Trata del puerto de Nápoles, mercancías (chinas) y controles ... Impacta.

Saviano, Roberto - Gomorra

y este enlace de alguien que comenta el libro y, en concreto, el negocio de la alta costura.

La ropa de marca, esa engañifa según Roberto Saviano en


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (22 Ago 2016)

Seguro que los alemanes temen un atentado con bomba nuclear en maletas o algo parecido ya que están avisando a su población de que tengan una despensa para 5-10 dias por si ocurre algo. Evidentemente sería un atentado de los de la religiónla religión de la "paz" el islám.

-
Pedernal como sabes según Platón el alma y también la sociedad esta dividida en tres partes, cada una de ellas indispensables, efectivamente los Humanos de plata son los protectores, guerreros o guardas. 
También es por las edades del Hombre descritas por Hesíodo en la mitología griega. 
La tercera razón de mi apodo es por la busqueda por la IA en los robots humanoides que les conferirían una personalidad creando un ser pensante artificial y cuya armadura externa sería de plata.


----------



## Pedernal (22 Ago 2016)

China importa en la UE lo que le da la gana y sin aranceles... Hay un sistema de cupos que se salta fácilmente haciendo pasar unas mercancías como que son otras distintas... Sino como es posible que tengamos en España, por ejemplo, coches teledirigidos de juguete por 15€....

Un saludo


----------



## nekcab (22 Ago 2016)

Y no solo eso Pedernal. Es el propio Gobierno el que ya incluye como motivo de desfase en la balanza comercial dicho comercio con China. E imagino que Aduanas ya le habrá hecho saber desde hace ¿¿mucho?? los "problemillas" que deben tener para analizar toooodos los contenedores que les llegan a puerto aduanero.

Pero lo malo no es eso. Lo malo es: ¿hasta que punto Aduanas no se pone realmente dura con el control (no lo sé, por eso lo pregunto) de manufacturas procedentes de China? Cuando son sus ciudadanos los 1os q saltará a la yugular de cualquier gobierno en cuanto sean unos cuantos cientos de miles que ya no reciben su buenos productos baratitos-baratitos (no tanto si sopesáramos TODAS las variables hasta que el dichoso juguetito teleridirigido llega a la casa del jincho...)

Por que en cierta ocasión me pasé por foros de hispanoamérica, y por lo que se ve allí no parece tan fácil importar esos productos, al menos así lo parecía por la desesperación de muchos de aquellos foreros que lamentaban los abusivos aranceles de los que disfrutaban....


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2016)

Por tratar de contestar a tu pregunta nekcab pues porque Aduanas no es más que un estamento dentro de otro estamento que conforma el Estado que, a su vez, hace parte de otro estamento ...

Mira, por darte un ejemplo, que seguro que conoces. El sindicato Gestha de Técnicos del Ministerio de Hacienda lleva años diciendo que esto y aquello no sólo es que no pite sino que va en contra de la normativa ésta o aquella. Incluso hay informes con recomendaciones al Estado sobre esto o aquello para prevenirles de que un problema gordo puede ocurrir o está ocurriendo.

Pues se lo pasan por el arco del triunfo porque las cartas se juegan en otra partida.

Es como el caso que cuenta Saviano del puerto de Nápoles. El alto funcionario de aduanas va a donde su jefe inmediato superior y le dice: oiga que aquí pasan contenedores que no cumplen los requisitos de control de la normativa de Puertos y Aeropuertos de la República Italiana. Y el jefe inmediato superior le contesta: tú, límitate a trabajar y a cobrar.

¿Quíén es el guapo que se atreve a dejar de cobrar?


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- What Did J.P. Morgan Mean?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Tardes:
> 
> - What Did J.P. Morgan Mean?
> 
> Saludos.



¡Qué fuerte!

Me recuerda al tango que decía:

Y ahora que estoy frente a ti,
Pareciera que somos dos extraños.
Lección que por fin aprendí,
¡Como cambian la vida los años!

J.P. Morgan


----------



## Pedernal (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, ya os digo que es imposible revisar todas las mercancías que pasan por un puerto. Me imagino que sólo se registra cuando hay sospecha cierta... Vamos a ver, un porta contenedores pequeño de 5.000 contenedores, si lo quieres revisar entero necesitarías lo menos a tres funcionarios por contenedor y no creo que pudieran revisar, de media, más de uno por día. En un puerto como el de Barcelona se moverán ( por decir una cifra al azar) más de 1000 contenedores al día, y eso sin contar los graneles...

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (22 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, ya os digo que es imposible revisar todas las mercancías que pasan por un puerto. Me imagino que sólo se registra cuando hay sospecha cierta... Vamos a ver, un porta contenedores pequeño de 5.000 contenedores, si lo quieres revisar entero necesitarías lo menos a tres funcionarios por contenedor y no creo que pudieran revisar, de media, más de uno por día. En un puerto como el de Barcelona se moverán ( por decir una cifra al azar) más de 1000 contenedores al día, y eso sin contar los graneles...
> 
> Un saludo



Entiendo que sea imposible "revisar", y lo es. Pero de lo que se trata es que tampoco interesa controlarlo porque la partida de cartas se juega en otro partido.

Cara a la galería se controlan los contenedores que se puedan controlar, se mantiene la cara pero ¿y si todo fuese una farsa en la que se controlan dos contenedores para dejar pasar tropecientos, de lo mismo?

¿Por qué se haría eso?

Pues porque es el sistema de la mafia.

Vamos a ver. Con todos los códigos barras (y otros artilugios que desconozco) que hay, se me quiere convencer de que no hay manera de controlar qué leñes llega al puerto de Nápoles, Barcelona o Rotterdam.

No me lo creo.

Total que con todos sus artilugios saben que yo que me he parado a repostar en la gasolinera X de la autopista X, he comprado una bolsa de patatas y antes de subirme a mi coche, he pasado por los urinarios de la estación (ojo, esto si quieren saberlo lo saben) y ¿no pueden controlar los containers que llegan al puerto de Rotterdam que llevan cuatrocientos mil indicativos desde que salieron del puerto chino, u otro, me da igual?

No me lo creo.

Es más.

Creo que el no control hace parte del negocio.

Y para no agriaros la velada os dejo este magnífico vídeo que es prueba fehaciente de que en Corea del Norte no sólo hay programas nucleares, también hay música.

Lo que no me quiero ni imaginar es el número de collejas que han recibido esto chavales para llegar a tocar así con una guitarra de adulto. 

Bluffant ! Concert de guitare par des enfants nord-coréens


----------



## paketazo (22 Ago 2016)

Si hay ganas de colar uranio enriquecido en dónde sea ¡se cuela!...y cuando digo ganas, me refiero evidentemente a dinero de por medio.

Si se cuelan barcos y contenedores con toneladas de "farlopa y caballo" ya ves tú lo difícil que es meter dentro de un atún congelado una barra aislada con plomo de uranio radiactivo.

Ahora bien, hay que entender que los del EI que se inmolan, son unos mandados, abducidos por otros mandados, que solo les interesa crear pequeñas escaramuzas con algunos daños colaterales...¡vamos!, lo suficiente como para poder regular lo que les venga en gana, acojonar un poco a la masa, y poder tomar decisiones no democráticas de un modo más "feliz"

Si realmente se quisiera hacer daño, pues cogen cianuro o mierdas diversas, contaminan un manantial de un pueblo, o un bufete libre con ántrax...o simplemente en los san Fermines después del chupinazo largan 10 panales repletos de avispas africanas y la lían parda...


Estoy convencido que los que hacen daño, salvo excepciones que siempre las hay, están al servicio de esas mafias que menciona *frish*...lo que sucede es que muchos identifican mafia con banda organizada extorsionadora que opera fuera de la ley, cuando quizá sea una banda organizada extorsionadora que crea la propia ley.

Si yo mañana quiero prohibir la entrada de rusos en la UE por ejemplo, no tengo más que convencer a la masa de que en Rusia hay una enfermedad jodida que es muy contagiosa y mata a todo bicho viviente, suelto unas plagas en Moscú, sale en todas las TV del mundo, y cuarentena para los Rusos durante tiempo indeterminado...lo mismo para los árabes, o los Chinos...o lo que interese en cada momento...como por ejemplo que hasta te puedan meter un dedo en el culo si vuelas a USA para ver que no lleves armas de destrucción masiva, o que te tengan encerrado interrogándote durante horas por que pareces "sospechoso"...démosle gracias a los atentados del 11S, ahora somos un mundo más seguro...por cierto, he dicho ¿atentados?...

Paranoias de paranoico...no hagáis caso...a los medios masa quiero decir.

Un saludo y buena semana a todos.


----------



## Pedernal (22 Ago 2016)

El sistema para importar lo que les de la gana es sencillo. China tiene cupos de toneladas para importar sin aranceles a Europa. Por ejemplo calcetines, pantalones, batidoras, manteles.... Todo por toneladas... Si se te agota el cupo de pantalones, usas el cupo de batidoras pero en el contenedor metes pantalones... Hay cupos de materiales absurdos que se terminan usando para otras cosas, como la revisión es mediocre... Incluso puedes meter las primeras filas de cajas del contenedor de batidoras el resto pantalones. Nadie va a vaciar un contenedor entero para llenarlo de nuevo sólo por revisar cuando se trata de mercancía "no peligrosa".

Seguro que si quisieran ponerse "serios", algo mejor se podría hacer.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (22 Ago 2016)

Hola, paketazo: NO infravalores al EI... Una cosa son los "atentados" o lo que "sean"... y otra la capacidad combativa que tiene. Fíjate que hasta la intervención rusa habían batido ampliamente a los Ejércitos regulares de Siria e Irak. Y hoy, a pesar del "cambio" efectuado en el tablero geopolítico de la zona, además de los bombardeos sistemáticos de la aviación rusa y de la "renovación" efectuada en los Ejércitos sirio e iraquí, pues la realidad es que siguen resistiendo muy bien. Por consiguiente, NO estamos hablando de unos "pastores" ni de nada parecido y más bien de militares muy bregados y con buen material bélico... El quid de la cuestión es de DÓNDE han surgido y si ha sido por creación "espontánea"...

Respecto al terrorismo, tengo claro que tienen elementos lo suficientemente hábiles como para ser más efectivos que "efectivistas", ¿Me explico, NO?

Y alrededor de los atentados "yihadistas" recientemente sufridos, hay bastantes indicios que apuntan a que ahí el EI NO tiene NADA que ver... Estoy convencido de que lo harían de otra manera... y mucho más brutal de acuerdo a su "ortodoxia". Otra cosa es la "propaganda" que se utilice para aprovechar los atentados en un sentido y también en el "otro"...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2016)

subida de tipos ?ienso: va ser que no 

Fed Admits Another $4 Trillion In QE Will Be Needed To Offset An "Economic Shock" | Zero Hedge

no me negareis que para la siguiente fiesta , serán innovadores en la forma de solucionar los problemas )))


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- Vozpópuli - Sin deuda no hay paraíso

Saludos.


----------



## Tiogelito (23 Ago 2016)

oinoko dijo:


> ... y un par de mascarillas FFP2 por habitante de la casa.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pregunto desde el desconocimiento ¿Por qué específicamente FFP2 y no FFP3?


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (23 Ago 2016)

Si son FFP3 mejor que mejor puesto que aún criba más.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Number One Reason Gold Is Going Higher - ValueWalk

Saludos.


----------



## Baraja (23 Ago 2016)

Si alguien está por Berlín y tiene curiosidad de ver la Mapple Leaf de 100 Kg puede pasarse por el Museo Bode y contemplarla en directo:







subir fotos a internet

Aparte de una colección de numismática extensísima, merece la pena para cualquiera que se queda hipnotizado con tantas monedas y medallas.


----------



## oinoko (23 Ago 2016)

Tiogelito dijo:


> Pregunto desde el desconocimiento ¿Por qué específicamente FFP2 y no FFP3?




Quizás la expresión correcta hubiera sido "mínimo FFP2".

Lo importante es que el día que haga falta la tengas.


----------



## Charizato21 (23 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> buenos días , dejo esto
> 
> Alemania planea blindarse ante ataques inéditos acumulando comida y agua - EcoDiario.es
> 
> es como mínimo mosqueante no ? ienso:



_________
""también dinero en efectivo"".

Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung en su edición dominical, informó que la población debe ser capaz de protegerse a sí mismos antes de que las medidas del gobierno comienzan a garantizar un suministro adecuado para diez días, de alimentos, agua, energía y dinero en efectivo;

http://www.24hgold.com/english/news...11690&redirect=false&contributor=Mark+O'Byrne


Ahí la lista de las cosas mínimas recomendables, según otro diario, Deutsche Welle:
What emergency supplies do you need? | All media content | DW.COM | 23.08.2016


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Ahí os dejo un artículo MUY, pero que MUY INTERESANTE...

- Deutsche Bank

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Ahí os dejo un artículo MUY, pero que MUY INTERESANTE...
> 
> - Deutsche Bank
> 
> Saludos.



Suena a guerra entre bancos y entre bancos y reguladores.
No llegará su sangre al río (la del que tiene cuenta "corriente" sí).
No es nada personal sólo son negocios (dixit Il Padrino).

_Edito_ En el sector automovilístico, el tema de las emisiones trucadas, es tres cuartos de lo mismo. Empezó por la Volkswagen y acabará en las bicicletas Orbea. *No son más que guerras internas*. Lo del "mirror trading" seguro que lo hacen todos incluso la Caja de Ahorros del Monte de Piedad de Quintanilla de Arriba.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Ya veremos... ya veremos cuando corra la "sangre"... que correrá.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 20:46 ----------

Edito: :XX::XX::XX:... frisch, te recuerdo esto sucedido en dos mil ocho: Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers, Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, Merrill Lynch, Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley... SÍ, hubo mucha "sangre" y algunos ya NO existen y otros se salvaron por los "pelos" y ALGO más... Y de eso sólo han pasado 8 años... y ya ves cómo está ahora el sector bancario... para coger el dinero y salir corriendo... :XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto, en este foro poner un "ocho" en número (que es lo "normal") pues como que no, que no se puede...:abajo:

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ago 2016)

Una pregunta, ¿que os gustaría ahora, que el oro subiese, o que bajase de precio, ambas cosas de modo notable, por ejemplo, que subiese mañana a 1600 e, o que bajase a 1000?

Puestos a elucubrar ienso:


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> frisch, te recuerdo esto sucedido en dos mil ocho: Bear Stearns, Lehman Brothers, Fannie Mae, Freddie Mac, Merrill Lynch, Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley... SÍ, hubo mucha "sangre" y algunos ya NO existen y otros se salvaron por los "pelos" y ALGO más...
> 
> .../...



Discrepo Fernando. Estos de los que me hablas es como con lo de la materia: ni se crea, ni se destruye, se tansforma.


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Yo NO tengo "necesidades" ahora mismo y me gustaría dar algo de "salida" a una parte del dinero existente en el "circuito" de la FÉ, así que a mí, particularmente, me gustaría que bajase... He sido eminentemente "platero" -y sigo siéndolo-, pero voy bastante "corto" en cuanto a Oro se refiere.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 20:56 ----------

Amigo frisch, tú puedes discrepar lo que quieras, pero lo que es CIERTO es que se volatilizó una cantidad BRUTAL de dinero y no se "transformó"...:cook: Simplemente, se PERDIÓ para SIEMPRE...: ¿Sondeamos a los millones -SÍ millones- de afectados?

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

Precisamente, el de la cuenta "corriente".
Pero eso ya nos lo dijo Francis Ford Coppola hace ya bastantes años.


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2016)

que baje a 1000 ,,, si es a 800 mejor 
si tiene que llegar el subidón , cuanto mas tarde mejor , y si no llega , aun mejor , significara que el tinglado no se ha caído
yo estoy + o - al día de los deberes pero por lo que implicaría una gran subida , prefiero que baje ,,,:o


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

# frisch: NO... ¿Acaso ignoras también los 1,8 millones de empleos que se perdieron en los EE.UU. y también la brutal caída de su PIB?

Las cosas a veces o MUCHAS veces NO son tan "simplistas" como en las "películas", pero bueno la "interpretación" de las mismas es libre, ¿No?ienso:

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Yo NO tengo "necesidades" ahora mismo y me gustaría dar algo de "salida" a una parte del dinero existente en el "circuito" de la FÉ, así que a mí, particularmente, me gustaría que bajase... He sido eminentemente "platero" -y sigo siéndolo-, pero voy bastante "corto" en cuanto a Oro se refiere.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...





Fernandojcg, estoy en la mísima tesitura, a una escala mucho mas ínfima claro está.




timi dijo:


> que baje a 1000 ,,, si es a 800 mejor
> si tiene que llegar el subidón , cuanto mas tarde mejor , y si no llega , aun mejor , significara que el tinglado no se ha caído
> yo estoy + o - al día de los deberes pero por lo que implicaría una gran subida , prefiero que baje ,,,:o



Timi, de acuerdo también. En lo de los deberes voy un poco atrasao, por decirlo así 8:. Cosa que quiero remediar lo antes posible.


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

Pero eso Fernando, al Sistema, le da absolutamente igual ¿o crees que el Sistema y sus testaferros los Gobiernos y los políticos han hecho algo por ese 1,8 millones de *personas* que han perdido su empleo o por los 40 millones de pobres que hay en el País sin Nombre desde mucho antes que todas estas chuminadas que ahora nos parecen de rasgarse las vestiduras pero que existen desde la noche de lo tiempos y, nadie, o pocos, las denunciaban?

Bueno, no le da exactamente igual. Toma medidas.

Pokemon y Seguridad (sólo tiene usted derecho a jugar al Pokemon, por razones de Seguridad todos los demás derechos, incluso el de guardar su dinero en su casa, por motivos de Seguridad, se lo prohibimos, lamentamos, sinceramente, las molestias).

Es un cóctel explosivo pero yo no veo, en ningún lugar del planeta, una horda de descamisados diciendo. "¡Hasta aquí hemos llegado!"

¿Alguien la ve?

Médicos sin Fronteras y Payasos sin Fronteras no valen (además son del Soros).

_Edito_ Corto, ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir (no sé más).


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Para mí "metalero" es tanto quien tiene poco como quien tiene mucho... Valoro más que se tenga una determinada concepción de la REALIDAD y, por tanto, de lo que es DINERO REAL (J.P. Morgan).

En cuanto a "ínfimo", pues vete a saber... Probablemente, tú seas mucho más joven que yo y también hayas llegado a los MPs mucho más tarde (comparando nuestros "tiempos" respectivos). Además, en las primeras etapas de la vida "independiente" hay otras prioridades mucho más necesarias y, en fin, todo lleva su tiempo.

Y en mi tierra decimos que la "pila" (o su equivalencia aquí: la "saca") se llena poco a poco... De esa forma también uno valora más lo que ha acumulado en el tiempo.

Saludos.

:XX::XX::XX: frisch, me gustas mucho porque das "juego" y eso es algo que me agrada doblemente porque me dedico a la estrategia (ya sea profesional o bien como afición). Lo dicho: la "interpretación" en las "películas" suele ser "libre" y muchas veces NO coinciden las opiniones... ¿No te parece?

¡Ojo! no digo que no tengas razón en algunas de las cosas que comentas, pero en el "fondo" me quedo con lo que he escrito...:

Saludos.


----------



## timi (23 Ago 2016)

que ahora no tenga necesidad de comprar , no quiere decir que de aquí a unos meses pueda cambiar x cromos del monopoli por algo con valor real , ya sea miel ,herramientas , garbanzos , agua o mp's.
aquí la cuestión es que cuando deje de sonar la música nos pillen con la menor cantidad de cromos posibles y lo que tengamos en posesión tenga un valor ,,, como una botella de vino .

los conocimientos y las técnicas para según que , también tienen valor ,,,,


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gurrumino: Para mí "metalero" es tanto quien tiene poco como quien tiene mucho... Valoro más que se tenga una determinada concepción de la REALIDAD y, por tanto, de lo que es DINERO REAL (J.P. Morgan).
> 
> En cuanto a "ínfimo", pues vete a saber... Probablemente, tú seas mucho más joven que yo y también hayas llegado a los MPs mucho más tarde (comparando nuestros "tiempos" respectivos). Además, en las primeras etapas de la vida "independiente" hay otras prioridades mucho más necesarias y, en fin, todo lleva su tiempo.
> 
> ...



Amigo mio (si me se permite la licéncia), puede que sea "algo" mas joven, ya calzo 55 castañas. Entré en el mundillo muy tardíamente por desgracia, y si entré fué gracias a este foro y personas como vosotros, sobre todo.


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Amigo mio, puede que sea "algo" mas joven, ya calzo 55 castañas.
> 
> .../...



jajajajaja, un abrazo contertulio. Es una cifra respetable.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> jajajajaja, un abrazo contertulio. Es una cifra respetable.




Pues si, jovenzuelo .


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

# gurrumino: Bueno, eres un poco más joven...:XX::XX::XX: Te saco 5 "castañas"...:XX::XX::XX: pero muy bien llevados...

:XX::XX::XX: Pues, la has "cagado"... :XX::XX::XX: De "jovenzuelo" NO tiene NADA, pero NADA, te lo aseguro...:XX::XX::XX:

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # gurrumino: Bueno, eres un poco más joven...:XX::XX::XX: Te saco 5 "castañas"...:XX::XX::XX: pero muy bien llevados...
> 
> :XX::XX::XX: Pues, la has "cagado"... :XX: De "jovenzuelo" NO tiene NADA, pero NADA, te lo aseguro...:XX:
> 
> Saludos.



Bueno bueno, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena ¿no? :rolleye:. Esto respecto a mí.

Sobre lo del conforero Frisch, que se dé por piropeado .


Pdt. Edito, siempre edito mucho.


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

Quien edita en una tertulia es que piensa.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2016)

Hola,
Hace mucho que no pasaba por aquí y quiero haceros una consulta: quiero vender algunas joyas y una bola de oro que pesan unos 120 g.
¿Me recomendáis cualquier "compro oro" o mejor me voy al Andorrano y de paso me pillo unas monedas? Estoy a unos 50 km de Barcelona.
Muchas gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

Por si te sirve mi opinión, MUCHO MEJOR que te pases por la tienda que citas y, sobre todo, NI te acerques a una "Cueva de Ladrones" o a un "Compro Oro"... que para el caso son lo MISMO.

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Por si te sirve mi opinión, MUCHO MEJOR que te pases por la tienda que citas y, sobre todo, NI te acerques a una "Cueva de Ladrones" o a un "Compro Oro"... que para el caso son lo MISMO.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias Fernando, seguiré tu consejo.


----------



## gurrumino (23 Ago 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fernando, seguiré tu consejo.




Harás bien, como poco y segun la cotización actual tienes pa 2 buffalos :baba:, un soberano, y algo mas.


----------



## paketazo (23 Ago 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Hola,
> Hace mucho que no pasaba por aquí y quiero haceros una consulta: quiero vender algunas joyas y una bola de oro que pesan unos 120 g.
> ¿Me recomendáis cualquier "compro oro" o mejor me voy al Andorrano y de paso me pillo unas monedas? Estoy a unos 50 km de Barcelona.
> Muchas gracias



A parte de hacer lo que te ha dicho *Fernando*, puedes intentar vender algo en el foro de compraventa, hace unos días, se comentaba por aquí que había gente que podía estar interesada en adquirir oro de joyería pues es menos cantoso a la hora de desprenderse de él, en un hipotético caso de necesidad.

Además, solo tienes que meter el peso total del oro en la calculadora de "el andorrano" para saber lo que te daría, y a partir de ahí, puedes negociar con particulares.

En cuanto a la pregunta del compañero si prefiero que suba a 1600$ o baje a 1000$...

bueno, yo voy servido en oro hasta el día de hoy, pero en breve compraré más, y luego si todo sigue igual, compraré más...y luego si puedo... más...y la verdad, no estoy mirando demasiado el precio, sé que si pago 1600$ por onza será cojonudo para lo que tengo ya en el buche, así que muy feliz, pero también sé que si pago a 1000$, mi "papel maché" podrá adquirir mayor cantidad del rubio metal...

lo que sí me jodería ahora mismo, es que se pusiera en 4 o 5 años a 5000$ OZ...pues tenía pensado comprar anualmente durante los próximos 20 años una cantidad en gramos determinada, pero claro...a 5000$ OZ pocos gramos me permitiría mi capacidad de ahorro.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Arbeyna (23 Ago 2016)

Muy buenas

Pues en mi caso, creo que lo tengo claro, y digo creo porque luego son las circunstancias las que nos van marcando el camio a seguir.

Respecto al oro no me planteo punto de venta, sino de compra. Tengo estipulado un máximo de gramo/euro del que no paso. Si tengo remanente y se encuentra por debajo del máximo, compro, si supera un poquito el máximo, miro la media de lo que tengo y si no se dispara, compro. Para mi el dorado es seguro, no lo trato como una inversión a largo.

Ahora, con la Plata todo lo contrario, si tengo remanente y los precios no están subiendo, compro. Ahí me da igual (en parte), que me rompa la media. El día que llegue a la cifra ideal, saco un tenderete a la calle y lo vendo todo.

Sí que vendería la plata para obtener ganancias, el oro no me gustaría tocarlo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandojcg (23 Ago 2016)

En el fondo, Arbeyna, más o menos la mayoría de los que andamos por aquí vemos el Oro como una forma de "protección" y con la esperanza de NO desprendernos de él y bien: ¿Qué nos mueve a tomar ese "posicionamiento"? Pues, si somos sinceros: lo vemos bastante MAL a Futuro y no diré "Miedo", pero "Temor" SÍ que tenemos y por "ALGO" será... ¿No? Ojalá nos equivoquemos en esas "percepciones" que tenemos o que, al menos, yo SÍ tengo.

# paketazo: Antes del 2020 "veo" nuevos máximos en el Oro y mejor para todos que NO sean esos $5000 por Onza... Dependerá de lo que aguante el "chiringuito" y, la verdad, a medida que voy analizando todos los datos que me llegan, pues qué quieres que te diga y que ya no sepas...

Y, bueno, voy a dejarlo por hoy y que ha sido sumamente entretenido. Sin embargo, antes de hacerlo, os dejo un artículo MUY CLARIFICADOR... Y el Oro es caballo "ganador" se mire como se mire...

- http://srsroccoreport.com/unlocking-golds-true-value-the-economic-code-finally-revealed/

Saludos.

Edito: Por cierto, en el artículo se menciona -sin mencionarla...- a la "Armada Invencible". Bien, como curiosidad histórica, decir que Los Monegros de la tierra de Arbeyna se quedaron así porque aportaron la... ¡madera! para hacer posible esa potente armada naval y que de poco sirvió...

En cuanto a la parte "histórica" del artículo enlazado, pues en la línea de los americanos y que de Historia saben lo que saben... casi ¡NADA!

Tiene "guasa" hablar de la esclavitud ejercida por los españoles con los aztecas, pero PORQUÉ IGNORAN la que éstos ejercieron sobre otros pueblos con los mismos "fines" y otros más MACABROS...

Saludos.


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Harás bien, como poco y segun la cotización actual tienes pa 2 buffalos :baba:, un soberano, y algo mas.



Yo pensaba en algo de plata, tal vez un lote de karlillos, aunque si me recomendáis alguna sin premium os lo agradeceré. De oro, tal vez algún soberano, pero no mucho más.
El problema es que lo que quiero vender son cosas viejas y no tengo ni idea del grado de pureza, por eso quería saber si son fiables esas tiendas que han aparecido como setas. Ya sospechaba que muy de fiar no debían ser, pero quería asegurarme con vosotros, que sois expertos en el tema.
Saludos


----------



## frisch (23 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> .../...
> 
> os dejo un artículo MUY CLARIFICADOR... Y el Oro es caballo "ganador" se mire como se mire...
> 
> - http://srsroccoreport.com/unlocking-golds-true-value-the-economic-code-finally-revealed/



El artículo es fuera de serie. Nunca había leído algo tan meridianamente claro sobre la relación entre energía y patrón que puede (debe) sustentar un sistema económico.

Sin embargo, el artículo está sesgado. No por mala intención sino por obcecación (probablemente lleve razón).

Toda esa explicación del sistema económico en el que vivimos no deja de ser un modelo. Existen otros. Hay otros modelos. De hecho existieron. Por supuesto, con ellos no hubiésemos alcanzado a alunizar (en la luna) o a comunicar a través de tocamientos sobre una pantalla táctil pero hubiésemos conseguido lo básico: comer y dormir en paz.

Hoy en día, seguimos alucinando (en los dos sentidos) pero empezamos a tener el temor de no comer y, obviamente, dormir para olvidarnos de ello.

Es cuestión de modelos.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2016)

Hola, gonzalor: Mejor te vas a esa tienda, pero tienes el handicap de que tú mismo desconoces los kilates que puedan haber y eso supone un "problema"... y es que desconoces lo que tienes. Bien, puedes perder una mañana: ver qué te ofrecen ahí, luego en una joyería que también compre e incluso -para comparar- en una de esas "Cuevas de ladrones".

Hombre, en la vida todo es susceptible de ser "negociado", es decir si a esa tienda le dices que te interesa una buena valoraciòn porque piensas dedicar parte del dinero a comprarle monedas de Plata, pues algo habrás avanzado... En esto los árabes suelen darnos "sopas" y es que eso de "regatear" lo llevan en la "sangre".

No te veo muy "metalero", la verdad, así que opta por la Plata que te sea más barata. Si quieres un "mix" de dinero Fiat y Plata, pues el "karlilllo" ya cumple esa función.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (24 Ago 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> Yo pensaba en algo de plata, tal vez un lote de karlillos, aunque si me recomendáis alguna sin premium os lo agradeceré. De oro, tal vez algún soberano, pero no mucho más.
> El problema es que lo que quiero vender son cosas viejas y no tengo ni idea del grado de pureza, por eso quería saber si son fiables esas tiendas que han aparecido como setas. Ya sospechaba que muy de fiar no debían ser, pero quería asegurarme con vosotros, que sois expertos en el tema.
> Saludos



Los karlillos, según la tesitura en ciernes no sé que decirte, ese leuro...
Aunque no deja de ser plata, al fin, y al cabo.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gonzalor: Mejor te vas a esa tienda, pero tienes el handicap de que tú mismo desconoces los kilates que puedan haber y eso supone un "problema"... y es que desconoces lo que tienes. Bien, puedes perder una mañana: ver qué te ofrecen ahí, luego en una joyería que también compre e incluso -para comparar- en una de esas "Cuevas de ladrones".
> 
> Hombre, en la vida todo es susceptible de ser "negociado", es decir si a esa tienda le dices que te interesa una buena valoraciòn porque piensas dedicar parte del dinero a comprarle monedas de Plata, pues algo habrás avanzado... En esto los árabes suelen darnos "sopas" y es que eso de "regatear" lo llevan en la "sangre".
> 
> ...



No soy metalero... todavía, aunque llevo 3 ó 4 años dándole vueltas al tema. No me he "lanzado" porque me inquieta tener objetos de valor en casa, pero quiero ir empezando y creo que unas monedas de plata podrían ser buenas para eso.
El dinero que quería invertir en metales hace 4 años finalmente lo metí en bolsa y gané una cantidad bastante interesante (sobre el 30%) pero hace un año lo vendí todo y ahora me estoy replanteando los metales, porque Europa tiene una pinta exquisita de estar a punto de irse a la mierda.
Pensando en lo que ha dicho más arriba el amigo Gurrumino, los karlillos tampoco son garantía de nada si el euro de va al carajo, así que me miraré otras monedas. Además, ya tengo unos pocos karlillos, un paquillo y dos duros de Amadeo que heredé junto con algunos pesos mexicanos de plata. Un argentino de oro y medio soberano completan mi "colección". A ver si me animo a ampliarla.
Gracias por los consejos y por este hilo.


----------



## gurrumino (24 Ago 2016)

gonzalor dijo:


> No soy metalero... todavía, aunque llevo 3 ó 4 años dándole vueltas al tema. No me he "lanzado"* porque me inquieta tener objetos de valor en casa,* pero quiero ir empezando y creo que unas monedas de plata podrían ser buenas para eso.
> El dinero que quería invertir en metales hace 4 años finalmente lo metí en bolsa y gané una cantidad bastante interesante (sobre el 30%) pero hace un año lo vendí todo y ahora me estoy replanteando los metales, porque Europa tiene una pinta exquisita de estar a punto de irse a la mierda.
> Pensando en lo que han dicho más arriba, los karlillos tampoco son garantía de nada si el euro de va al carajo, así que me miraré otras monedas. Además, ya tengo unos pocos karlillos, un paquillo y dos duros de Amadeo que heredé junto con algunos pesos mexicanos de plata. Un argentino de oro y medio soberano completan mi "colección". A ver si me animo a ampliarla.
> Gracias por los consejos y por este hilo.



Nadie, ninguno, tenemos la plata en casa , sería de locos o de "arrojados" en mi caso me la custodia mi pater, aunque tambien podría tenerla mi prima, o junto a las cenizas de mi madre querida en su catafalco.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Ago 2016)

Baraja dijo:


> Si alguien está por Berlín y tiene curiosidad de ver la Mapple Leaf de 100 Kg puede pasarse por el Museo Bode y contemplarla en directo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baraja una pasada la moneda de oro mazizo de 100 kg. Seguro que és la moneda de oro más grande del mundo y sería una pasada ver esa exposición pero me es imposible. Por cierto debe tener un precio incalculable por ser una pieza única. Espero que esté bien protegida porque es un botín muy apetitoso!!!

Del tema de que preferís respecto al precio del oro pues tengo clarisimo que el ideal es una ascensión lenta pero ininterrumpida, me encantaría ver la onza en los 2.000 euros ya que yo seguí cargando a partir de los 1.700€, y me sorprende que algún metalero de corazón quiera que baje de precio su amado metal. Yo desde luego nunca he entrado en cortos con la plata ni el oro pues sería atacar mis fundamentos ideológicos basados en un sistema monetario respaldado en oro, me niego a entrar en el juego del ratón (el gato es iluminati), me niego a especular en bolsa con los metales pues en mi opinión solo el mercado físico tiene sentido, tampoco acepto papeles que digan que tengo oro porque menos del 1% de esos papeles puede presentar el oro.

Gonzalor otra buena opción es que compres las medias onzas de plata de la serie lunar. Se revalorizan muy bien y no cuestan mucho, además tienen bonitos animales.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Nadie, ninguno, tenemos la plata en casa , sería de locos o de "arrojados" en mi caso me la custodia mi pater, aunque tambien podría tenerla mi prima, o junto a las cenizas de mi madre querida en su catafalco.



Supongo que nadie tiene grandes cifras en casa, yo le dejaba las joyas a mi madre, que tenía una caja en el banco, pero ahora la ha dejado y se me ha jodido el invento. Ella ha optado por una "solución" kafkiana: lo empeña todo pidiendo el mínimo posible y así se lo "cuidan". No me he atrevido a preguntarle los motivos, pero creo que algo le habrá aconsejado su "amigo" del banco.


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ago 2016)

Efectivamente Fernando, de las sabinas de los "Montes Negros" sacaron la madera para la Armada. Os dejo este breve podcast, 4 minutos, que nos indica de qué manera Felipe II cayó por esas tierras.

¿Sabías que

Respecto a lo que comenta Gonzalor de que le da miedo tener objetos de valor en casa... más miedo me da tenerlos en el Banco  un "click" y ya no tienes nada. Tenerlos consigo, no implica tenerlos debajo de la cama, además, el problema de volumen está en la plata, no en el oro.

De todas formas, es cierto que los "karlillos" van de la mano con el euro, pero si éste desparece, no creo que los metales pierdan valor, sino todo lo contrarío, ahí entrarían en juego los 18 gramos de 0.925, no el facial de 12 euros.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2016 at 01:48 ----------




gonzalor dijo:


> lo empeña todo pidiendo el mínimo posible y así se lo "cuidan".



Pero al final tiene que pagar regularmente los intereses del préstamo, y en caso de que por olvido no se liquide una cuota, pasan a subasta, no?


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2016)

Arbeyna dijo:


> ...
> Pero al final tiene que pagar regularmente los intereses del préstamo, y en caso de que por olvido no se liquide una cuota, pasan a subasta, no?



Pues sí, paga intereses y no creo que sean bajos. Ya le comenté los riesgos y la usura del empeño, pero ella es muy cabezona y no hubo forma de convencerla.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2016)

Hola, amigos, Buenos Días:

# gurrumino: Ja,ja,ja... Me imagino que el que más y el que menos se las ha "maravillado" para poner a buen recaudo sus MPs, pero a "mano" y no demasiado lejos... Total, quizás, uno tenga que irse con lo puesto y ¿entonces? Mira, en una ocasión pasé por una situación de carácter madmaxista y aquello me abrió los ojos sobre cuál es la REALIDAD en unos momentos concretos y que se pueden dar SIN "avisar". Y hoy tienes un buen ejemplo de lo que comento en el terremoto acontecido en tierras italianas...

En fin, aquí algunos "perdemos" parte de nuestro tiempo en aras de compartir nuestros conocimientos, experiencias, informaciones, etc. y luego son los que nos leen quienes deben tomar o no decisiones al respecto. Y ese tiempo no será "perdido" si ha sido de utilidad, aunque sea para unos pocos... A veces, lo más importante es propagar la "idea" y luego lo "otro" suele venir solo.

# gonzalor: ¿Caja de seguridad en el Banco? Ja,ja,ja... No te gusta tener algo de valor en casa, pero es como si confiarás en que una zorra te guardará el gallinero. Si esto se sale de "madre", y algo "intuyes" cuando nos comentas tus reticencias en relación al Euro, pues mucho de nuestro Patrimonio se perderá y aquí escribimos para intentar salvar una parte del mismo, ya que una buena parte se perderá hagamos lo que hagamos... Y es que tampoco podemos tener "TODO" en casa... ¿No?

Si no eres "metalero", pues harías bien en planteártelo... estudiando bien el tema de los MPs y poco a poco, perooooo primero deberías quitarte de cabeza de que son una "inversión" y más si "sufres" por el devenir de las cotizaciones. Aquí, en este hilo, hay una inmensa mayoría que los tenemos como "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor" con lo que ello implica... ¡Ojo! que si se ponen a BUEN precio (el que nosotros consideremos), pues evidentemente se descargaría una buena parte para dedicarla a otros menesteres y, en mi caso, para "intercambiarlos" por otros bienes tangibles.

Yo te aconsejaría, dado que eres "novato, que en la Plata te hicieras con karlillos, Duros, pakillos y si quieres avanzar un poco más, pues algunas Philarmonicas, Arcas de Noé, etc. En fin, la Plata que se encuentre más barata en ese momento. 

Y, gonzalor, teniendo en cuenta una vez más tus "perspectivas", pues ahora es mejor momento para adquirir Oro que Plata, aunque lo ideal es un "mix" de ambos MPs.

# HUMANO DE PLATA: No me has entendido bien... Cuando digo "corto" me refiero a que NO tengo el Oro "físico" con el que me sentiría más cómodo. Y, por supuesto, me gustaría que el Oro cayera en su precio, puesto que no creo que haya nadie que quiera comprar más caro aquello que precisa o le interesa... Decir lo contrario es absurdo, a no ser que se vaya bien "servido", pero eso -como en todo- suele ir por "barrios"... Y los de "super lujo" suelen ser muy minoritarios.

# Arbeyna: SIEMPRE es un lujo encontrarse con conforeros con un amplio conocimiento de la Historia... Y más en unos tiempos en que la educación formativa en esa materia es cada vez más escasa en nuestra Sociedad. Ahora lo suyo es "cazar" Pokemon en vez de leerse un buen libro de Historia, es decir optar por la Idiotez en lugar de la Sabiduría... Triste, muy triste, la verdad...

De todas formas, Arbeyna, coincidirás conmigo en que hay mucha conexión entre el hecho de ser "metalero" y el conocimiento de la Historia.

Y respecto a los MPs, antes de escribir este comentario: el Oro andaba por los $1341,05 y la Plata en los $18,837... Las "espadas" en todo lo alto, pero ahora mismo "pinta" más que siga la corrección -y que no veo "profunda"- a que se revierta la situación, aunque el Viernes igual salimos de "dudas" cuando Yellen dé su discurso en Jackson Hole...

Por otro lado, retomo el tema "prepper" procedente desde Alemania y que parece más serio de lo que algunos imaginan, más si viene desde el Gobierno de ese país... ¿Y qué saben y NO acaban de decir abiertamente? Por supuesto, lo que ellos saben también debe ser de conocimiento de otros gobiernos occidentales -incluido el nuestro-, perooooo NADIE -fuera de Alemania- ha dicho ni "pío" al respecto. En fin, el tema es suficientemente interesante e importante como para seguirlo de cerca...

- Guerra Fría: ¿Nos ocultan algo? Alemania urge a su población a hacer acopio de agua y víveres. Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida

El tema del efectivo es lo que más me ha dado de "pensar"... Es como si esperasen que el Sistema (tecnológico) se "cayera" durante un ¿breve? espacio de tiempo (días). Y, aunque ocupa mucho espacio, recordad que el almacenamiento de agua podría ser fundamental, aparte de pastillas potabilizadoras y recordad que la Plata es un potente bactericida...

Saludos.


----------



## oinoko (24 Ago 2016)

Baraja dijo:


>






HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Baraja una pasada la moneda de oro mazizo de 100 kg. Seguro que és la moneda de oro más grande del mundo




Existen 5 monedas de estas de 100Kg y sus afortunados poseedores son:
- La reina Elizabeth II, (mola eso de tener una moneda de 100 Kg de oro con tu careto). :XX:
- Un empresario Ucraniano.
- Dos señores de dubai que no se sabe quienes son. 
- *Oro Direct España* que la compro en una subasta en Viena en Junio de 2010 por 3,27 millones de euros. ¿ La tendrían en el escaparate?.
Luego a Oro direct la intervinieron acusada de blaqueo de capitales y entro en concurso de accreedores en 2014. No se donde está esa moneda hoy en día.


Es un tema recurrente por este foro pero la moneda de oro mas grande del mundo pesa 1 Tonelada, es un canguro de la Perth Mint de 2012, tiene el diametro de una rueda de un 4x4 de los caros (80 cm) y 12 cm de grosor.







Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Ago 2016)

bueno , aprovechando los enlaces desde Alemania que están saliendo , y continuando el comentario de Fernando sobre los poderes de la plata , he leído algunas cosas sobre la plata coloidal , sus posibilidades , dosis i tal , pero algún consejo de alguien que la utilice ? se obtiene toda por electrolisis o existe alguna otra forma de tomarla ? me imagino que a modo de pastilla con una onza no será ,,,:XX::XX: 

bromas aparte , creo que no esta de mas unas cuantas líneas al respecto 8:

saludos


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2016)

Buenos días,
Fernando, ¿por qué dices que en este momento es mejor el oro que la plata?
Saludos


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> bueno , aprovechando los enlaces desde Alemania que están saliendo , y continuando el comentario de Fernando sobre los poderes de la plata , he leído algunas cosas sobre la plata coloidal , sus posibilidades , dosis i tal , pero algún consejo de alguien que la utilice ? se obtiene toda por electrolisis o existe alguna otra forma de tomarla ? me imagino que a modo de pastilla con una onza no será ,,,:XX::XX:
> 
> bromas aparte , creo que no esta de mas unas cuantas líneas al respecto 8:
> 
> saludos



Yo la utilizo aunque no pondría mi mano en el fuego que sea efectivo. Si es verdad que hasta hace unos 60 años en los hospitales las mesas iban recubiertas con una aleación de plata porque tiene un poder bactericida. Los romanos solían poner una moneda de plata en los recipientes que utilizaban para guardar el agua de beber y en los países anglosajones se utiliza la expresión "nacer o no nacer con una cucharilla de plata en la boca" para indicar que uno ha nacido en familia rica o no. Lo cierto es que la costumbre era utilizar una cucharilla de plata para dar de comer a los churumbeles. 

Básicamente el artilugio es: un tarro de cristal, dos hilos de plata (lo más pura posible), un transformador 220V- 12 o 15V. Llenas el recipiente de agua, enchufas durante unos 15-20 minutos y se produce una electrolisis. Empiezas a ver una nubecilla color ceniza, es la plata que se va descomponiendo. Los hilos duran una eternidad. Te bebes un vasito de los de licor todos los días como preventivo. Sin exagerar, un mes o algo así. No me preguntes de qué previene. Algún ex-hippie que conozco por la zona lo utiliza cuando tiene alguna infección y dice que funciona pero bueno, es un ex-hippie.

Si quieres saber algo más te lo digo en un privado.


----------



## Pedernal (24 Ago 2016)

Hola, con la plata coloidal no terminas azul como los pitufos? Y con el estómago y tripa destrozado?

Un saludo


----------



## gurrumino (24 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amigos, Buenos Días:
> 
> # gurrumino: Ja,ja,ja... Me imagino que el que más y el que menos se las ha "maravillado" para poner a buen recaudo sus MPs, pero a "mano" y no demasiado lejos... Total, quizás, uno tenga que irse con lo puesto y ¿entonces? Mira, en una ocasión pasé por una situación de carácter madmaxista y aquello me abrió los ojos sobre cuál es la REALIDAD en unos momentos concretos y que se pueden dar SIN "avisar". Y hoy tienes un buen ejemplo de lo que comento en el terremoto acontecido en tierras italianas...
> 
> Saludos.



Al saber lo del terremoto me he estado imaginando la posible escena de un metalero "plateado" que ante los primeros temblores lo primero que agarra es su cajón de onzas, pongamos que tiene 200, son mas de 6 kg que aunque un hombre cualquiera puede llevar sin mucho problema pesan lo suyo para salir corriendo.

Otra escena sería la del metalero "dorado" que con sus 4 krugerrands lleva mas o menos el mismo valor corriendo que se las pela.

Aunque lo mas seguro es que en un caso así, uno no repare en nada mas que correr como tigre con ladillas  para ponerse a salvo. Luego si lo ha conseguido a montar guardia a pie de escombros.


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2016)

No, la argiria (ponerse azul por ingesta de plata) no tiene lugar cuando se utiliza el procedimiento de la electrolisis. Yo lo único que tengo de azul son los ojos pero viene de lejos, nada que ver con la plata coloidal. Problemas gástricos no he tenido nunca por beber plata coloidal, por lo de la cuenta "corriente", sí.

Hay un artículo del Robot Pescador que explica el asunto.

EL ANTIBIÓTICO NATURAL QUE LA INDÚSTRIA FARMACÉUTICA SIEMPRE HA OCULTADO | EL ROBOT PESCADOR

_Edito_ Como curiosidad: lo de ser de "sangre azul" dicen que viene de eso.


----------



## gurrumino (24 Ago 2016)

Esto lo he sacado de este foro y parece que hay controversia con el tema.

*La verdadera plata coloidal!

Si usted está esta interesado en la plata coloidal, asegúrese siempre de que sea plata iónica. Químicamente, es un ion de plata de un átomo, lo que le falta un electrón. Los iones de plata se producen por electrólisis y se puede entender como "plata disuelto". Estos productos se refieren a menudo como "electro-coloides", que, científicamente hablando, es incorrecto. La plata iónica es como agua limpia o ligeramente amarillenta. No es de plata coloidal.

Los iones de plata se combinan con el cloro en el cuerpo humano en forma de iones de cloruro de plata. Las propiedades específicas de la plata se pierden. Cloruro de plata es un compuesto que puede ser degradado por el cuerpo humano y se excreta de nuevo de manera fácil. La característica típica es una tez descolorida dado que los depósitos de cloruro de plata se depositan debajo de la piel.
La mayoría de productos de plata contienen plata iónica, dado a que se fabrica muy fácil y a buen precio.

Plata coloidal verdadera consiste en diminutas nanopartículas de plata metálica. Los átomos están completos, por lo tanto no tienen carga eléctrica y no se puede conectar con otros elementos. Las partículas coloidales de plata pueden ser excretadas por el cuerpo hacia atrás y no se enriquecen. Producir coloides de plata genuina es un proceso difícil, complicado y costoso. No es un secreto por qué la mayoría de los productores optan por producir iones de plata en lugar de Colloidalsilber y pidiendo sólo la plata coloidal. Afortunadamente, los compradores cada vez más conocen la diferencia: Si se ve como el agua, no es un coloide de plata verdadero y iones de plata.

Plata coloidal Verdadera! No contiene iones de plata!

Un coloide de plata puro sólo se puede lograr con agua altamente DESIONIZADA (destilada o bi-destilada). La plata coloidal con concentraciones mínimas eficaces es ligeramente amarilla y amarga.

Una prueba de pureza, el Tyndall effect, sencillo, con un puntero laser, o con una linterna.

Plata Coloidal Super Tyndall Effect - YouTube

La verdadera plata coloidal tal y como se muestra en este vídeo, cambia de color con el ángulo de la luz con respecto al observador. Mientras mas intenso el efecto de Tyndall mayor cantidad de partículas de plata dentro de los límites coloidales y por lo tanto mas segura. A eso le llamamos el Super Tyndall Effect.
__________________

*


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Al saber lo del terremoto me he estado imaginando la posible escena de un metalero "plateado" que ante los primeros temblores lo primero que agarra es su cajón de onzas, pongamos que tiene 200, son mas de 6 kg que aunque un hombre cualquiera puede llevar sin mucho problema pesan lo suyo para salir corriendo.
> 
> Otra escena sería la del metalero "dorado" que con sus 4 krugerrands lleva mas o menos el mismo valor corriendo que se las pela.
> 
> Aunque lo mas seguro es que en un caso así, uno no repare en nada mas que correr como tigre con ladillas  para ponerse a salvo. Luego si lo ha conseguido a montar guardia a pie de escombros.



Me he visto reflejado y se me ha puesto cara de ::, aunque también me he imaginado a los de la brigada de desescombro saltando de alegría tras encontrar monedas de oro y plata entre los escombros. Me he acordado de la "búsqueda de supervivientes y restos humanos" de las torres gemelas, que no se dio por concluida hasta que se encontraron los 230 millones de dólares en oro y plata que tenía un grupo de bancos en su caja fuerte del WTC 4 (afectado al caerle encima los escombros de las torres 1 y 2)


----------



## Sezosan (24 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, amigos, Buenos Días:
> 
> Por otro lado, retomo el tema "prepper" procedente desde Alemania y que parece más serio de lo que algunos imaginan, más si viene desde el Gobierno de ese país... ¿Y qué saben y NO acaban de decir abiertamente? Por supuesto, lo que ellos saben también debe ser de conocimiento de otros gobiernos occidentales -incluido el nuestro-, perooooo NADIE -fuera de Alemania- ha dicho ni "pío" al respecto. En fin, el tema es suficientemente interesante e importante como para seguirlo de cerca...
> 
> ...



Hola, La pubicación de ésta noticia ha provocado que 2 personas de mi familia política me llamaran para preguntarme sobre mis humildes conocimientos acerca de el oro y la plata como resguardo de valor. 

Cuando en las sobremesas domingueras con la familia salían temas "cercanos" a los comentados aquí todos me tildaban de Exagerado y Paranoico. Ahora, que lo ven en titulares y Comunicados Oficiales, se les ha cerrado algún que otro Esfínter...

Me ha hecho gracia, aunque el tema no hace Puñetera gracia!


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Bueno, interesantes aportaciones y ahora tampoco tengo tiempo para explayarme, así que haré un comentario "por encima" y ya por la tarde/noche volveré a entrar...

# Pedernal: Yo hace años que tomo Plata coloidal y NO, no tengo nada "azul"... Es más, para cerciorarme bien, me he mirado bien el "pito" por si se me había pasado y NO, va a ser que éste lo tienen "azul" los "pitufos" y NO los humanos que la consumen.

En cuanto a sus efectos, pues al igual que frisch, yo NO puedo decir NADA que se pueda considerar "concluyente". Quizás, haya notado que me resfrío bastante menos que antes de tomarla, pero puede ser simple "casualidad". De momento, lo que sé es que no me sienta mal, al igual que otras cosas que tomo y que son propias de la Parafarmacia... Y viéndome pues parece que hay "algo" de todo ello que me sienta de pm.

# gonzalor: Cuando se aplica la "teórica" a según qué escenarios, la REALIDAD es muy CRUDA cuando se produce... Bien, en lo personal, cuando viví esa experiencia "madmaxista" la Plata la dejé "escondida" y me llevé encima el Oro y todo el efectivo, así como otras cosas de valor. Y cuando pude regresar, la Plata seguía allí y, en cambio, por el camino me robaron -sin darme cuenta de ello- una cámara fotográfica bastante cara en aquellos tiempos y fue un "mal menor", ya que aquella situación fue bastante compleja y había que prestar atención a la familia, lo que llevabas y a las dificultades existentes. 

Ja,ja,ja... "Alma de Cántaro" (si me permites la broma): la mayoría de la gente desconoce que sigue siendo un MISTERIO lo que pasó con los depósitos de Oro de las bóvedas de los Edificios 5 y "7" del World Trader Center después de la tragedia del 11 de Septiembre de 2001. Si no recuerdo mal -me dediqué a este tema-, la versión oficial refería que allí había depositado Oro por valor de 1000 millones de Dólares... y parece ser que se "recuperaron" sólo 230 millones de Dólares. Está claro que "algo" no "cuadra"... ¿No? Bueno, fueron muy clarificantes las declaraciones que por aquellos tiempos hizo el "ex" mafioso Tony Gambino a propósito de todo este affaire. Quizás, algún día lo retome y os cuenta alguna "cosilla"...

Y, pasando a otro tema, esta mañana en mi comentario indicaba lo que ya había dicho en días anteriores: que lo más factible era que la corrección en los MPs continuará y hace unos minutos: el Oro en los $1332,25 y la Plata en los $18,688... Y los Sres "minoristas" a ver cuando trasladan los precios a sus mercancías, porque sino lo llevan claro... Si uno tiene Paciencia y la "pasta" el tiempo sólo corre en una "dirección"... Ja,ja,ja.

Y dejo esta noticia que es muy RELEVANTE...

- UBS lidera a un grupo de bancos en un sistema de dinero digital Por Reuters

Los "perros" siguen erre que erre...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (24 Ago 2016)

Más INFO de Alemania del tema de prepararse
Plan de Emergencia de Alemania: Berlín se atrinchera ante una posible catástrofe. Noticias de Mundo
Una cosa esta clara si los moros la lian mucho con un atentado a gran escala puede que sea el detonante de una feróz respuesta.

Del tema de los karlillos siempre me han parecido buena opción mientras sean los de valor facial de 12 euros e incluso algunos de 20 euros pero nunca los nuevos de 30 euros que son un timo ya que por 20 te llevas una onza de plata pura. La ventaja que tienen es que puedes llevarlos a cualquier banco y te lo cambian por euros. Pero tengo entendido que en pocos años ya no los cojerán así que más vale hacerse con los de 10 o 12 euros que están bien ya que son 18,5 gr de plata de gran pureza.


----------



## timi (24 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Yo la utilizo aunque no pondría mi mano en el fuego que sea efectivo. Si es verdad que hasta hace unos 60 años en los hospitales las mesas iban recubiertas con una aleación de plata porque tiene un poder bactericida. Los romanos solían poner una moneda de plata en los recipientes que utilizaban para guardar el agua de beber y en los países anglosajones se utiliza la expresión "nacer o no nacer con una cucharilla de plata en la boca" para indicar que uno ha nacido en familia rica o no. Lo cierto es que la costumbre era utilizar una cucharilla de plata para dar de comer a los churumbeles.
> 
> Básicamente el artilugio es: un tarro de cristal, dos hilos de plata (lo más pura posible), un transformador 220V- 12 o 15V. Llenas el recipiente de agua, enchufas durante unos 15-20 minutos y se produce una electrolisis. Empiezas a ver una nubecilla color ceniza, es la plata que se va descomponiendo. Los hilos duran una eternidad. Te bebes un vasito de los de licor todos los días como preventivo. Sin exagerar, un mes o algo así. No me preguntes de qué previene. Algún ex-hippie que conozco por la zona lo utiliza cuando tiene alguna infección y dice que funciona pero bueno, es un ex-hippie.
> 
> Si quieres saber algo más te lo digo en un privado.




gracias , la técnica para producirla la conozco , vamos que la he leído , nunca la he puesto en practica. También eso de utilizar plata en según que cosas cotidianas , imagino que por eso se tenia cubertería de plata en el pasado. -me interesa mas saber como la tomáis
lo fabricas tu mismo o lo compras ?
Fernando , la tomas a diario o solo algún tiempo como preventivo.
En caso de contraer alguna enfermedad concreta aumentáis las dosis o simplemente la tomáis un tiempo y ya esta ?
tomáis otros medicamentos , por ejemplo , con dolor de garganta, o confiáis plenamente en esto y no tomáis nada mas ,,, o con utilizarlo en modo preventivo ya no enfermáis ?

no se si es un tema demasiado especifico , si lo preferís continuamos por privado ,,, me ha parecido interesante ponerlo para todo el mundo.:o

saludos


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2016)

timi, yo me la fabrico yo mismo.
La tomo, pues llegado septiembre por lo de los catarros y esas cosas que les ocurren a los jovenzuelos de 60 castañas. La tomo durante un mes.

Llegado el mes de septiembre también me como un par de dientes de ajo crudo todos los días durante un mes para prevenir los catarros a los que me refería antes. El ajo también es un bactericida potente.

Como afortunadamente, por el momento, no he tenido grandes problemas de salud, nunca la he probado en vivo directo ante la infección. Pero, como te decía, un ex-hippie de la zona, con 70 castañas, alemán para más señas, la toma como yo la tomo (preventivamente) y me ha dicho que, en ocasiones en las que ha tenido una infección, se la ha tomado como sustituto del antibiótico y funciona.

Lo que sí te puedo decir timi es que con plata coloidal o sin plata coloidal me moriré igual (cuando llegue mi momento).

P.D. Háztela tú mismo. El artilugio es fácil de hacer y en este mundo despiadado lo más importante es saber qué te metes en el cuerpo (en cuestión de salud).

_Edito_ Hombre yo soy de los que acudo a los médicos sin ningún problema de conciencia. Si veo que la cosa no se arregla con tomillo, voy al médico. Eso sí, mi máxima es: médicos y abogados mientras menos se utilicen, mejor. Los primeros porque siempre te encuentran algo (es su modus vivendi - una pena porque hubo un tiempo en el que el médico de familia no tenía esa actitud) y los segundos porque, es descarado.


----------



## fernandojcg (24 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Conozco muy bien el "percal" y cuando se habla en Alemania de la posible instauración del Servicio Militar Obligatorio (que ya es un "AVISO"...) NO es por la amenaza terrorista... Están hablando de OTRA cosa: la posibilidad de un conflicto bélico y NO, precisamente, contra terroristas... Está más claro que el agua, totalmente CRISTALINO...

# timi: Yo la Plata coloidal la tomo de tanto en tanto, más que nada porque ya consumo "otras" cosas relacionadas con la Parafarmacia. Por ejemplo, ahora estoy haciendo un tratamiento "especial" con algo que es desconocido por estas latitudes y que es muy caro, pero viendo lo que ha hecho en un amigo "desahuciado" por la Medicina "oficial", pues lo estoy utilizando como "preventivo"... Por favor, NO me preguntéis porque no voy a decir nada más al respecto.

Y yo como el amigo frisch suelo tomar uno o dos dientes de ajo cada día y hace años de ello. Efectivamente, es un potente bactericida y, además, tiene otras muchas propiedades: por ejemplo, elimina los parásitos intestinales... Y eso está más que comprobado.

En fin, si estás interesado en estos temas te aconsejo la web de Innatia, pero hay muchas más...

- Propiedades de la plata coloidal :: Beneficios de la plata coloidal

En el lateral derecho, timi, ya enlazas con páginas muy interesantes. Y, de verdad, hay cosas que funcionan... Otra cosa es que tengamos Paciencia para ver los resultados, ya que la Parafarmacia suele funcionar de forma muy lenta y tampoco es la panacea para todo. Como decía el amigo frisch, cuando tengo que acudir al médico lo hago sin ningún reparo, pero si puedo evitarlo, mucho mejor...

Y sigue la "HOSTIA" en los MPs... Je,je,je... aquellos que estaban viendo "El Dorado" en las mineras de los MPs cómo ven la "sangre" que está corriendo por ahí... ¡Ah! algo dijimos por aquí por "adelantado" y vaya, vaya... NO íbamos equivocados. Eso NO quita para que sea un sector interesante, pero cuando se acude a él cuando los grandes están "saliendo" NO parece muy inteligente. A largo SÍ que puede resultar interesante, pero acompasando -un poco por delante- a la cotización y no "disparándose" respecto a ésta.

Saludos.


----------



## timi (24 Ago 2016)

gracias a todos por la info
el tema de los ajos , no cada día , pero si que suelo comer algún grano en crudo . creo que comprare un par de varillas de plata 999% y me pondré a hacer plata coloidal 
cambiando de tema , adjunto este enlace

What's Really Warming the World? Climate deniers blame natural factors; NASA data proves otherwise

y unos gráficos de la deuda de las principales empresas petroleras ::

Debt At The Big 4 Oil Companies Hits A Record $184 Billion | Zero Hedge

saludos


----------



## frisch (24 Ago 2016)

Ya sé que va a contracorriente pero aquí no está ocurriendo ningún calentamiento global que no sea consecuencia del propio ciclo de la naturaleza (obviamente el uso abusivo de mecheros lo acelera pero la causa no son los mecheros, es la propia naturaleza).

Una pregunta para los Darwinistas.

Cuándo ocurrió la glaciación ¿fue debida al uso desmesurado de congeladores por parte de los dinosaurios?

Eso del calentamiento global es un negocio.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Ya sé que va a contracorriente pero aquí no está ocurriendo ningún calentamiento global que no sea consecuencia del propio ciclo de la naturaleza (obviamente el uso abusivo de mecheros lo acelera pero la causa no son los mecheros, es la propia naturaleza).
> 
> Una pregunta para los Darwinistas.
> 
> ...



Estuviéramos o no sobre la tierra, los ciclos climáticos se darían de igual manera. 

Hay que analizar la curvatura de la elipse de traslación terrestre que se abomba o estira cada cientos de miles de años, dando lugar a inflexiones que congelan las zonas templadas, y desiertos que llegan a los pirineos.

Luego tenemos la deriva continental que a su vez hace que cada continente al desplazarse varíe su climatología.

De esto también dependen las regresiones marítimas por los deshielos polares que ha habido y habrá.


Nosotros somos un ser egocéntrico y adoramos ser los protagonistas de todo, pero para nuestra desgracia no somos el ombligo del universo...más bien una peca pequeñita en el culo.

Por cierto, la tierra terminará abrasada por el sol si no se la carga antes un meteorito. Nos guste o no, esto tiene fecha de caducidad...me refiero a la madre tierra no a nosotros "ojo"

Recordad el precio del oro sobre 1315$-1310$ punto de rotación, por debajo de 1280$ peligro para la tendencia alcista, pero felicidad para los que andan cortos en sus compras de oro.

Esto es una carrera de fondo, no se olviden caballeros.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Charizato21 (24 Ago 2016)

Nadie espera una subida de tipos de la Fed en Jackson Hole

Acabo de hacer mi personal apuesta en el casino de las finanzas, si, a que mañana sube con fuerza el oro, metiendo bastante capital en los ETF's peligrosos apalancados (JNUG), por una única vez en mi vida, no será un precedente , he tomado las palabras de Juan Ramón Rallo, como las del oráculo de Delfos:

... opina que “la amenaza de subirlos siempre está ahí”, pero que “la Fed aprovecha cualquier excusa para retrasar la subida, como la desaceleración china en su momento, o el ‘Brexit’”.


*Nadie espera una subida de tipos de la Fed en Jackson Hole*

---
¡Cáspita!! han pasado 10 minutos y ya pierdo un 3% ... máldito Rayo!!!!


----------



## Arbeyna (24 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, la tierra terminará abrasada por el sol si no se la carga antes un meteorito. Nos guste o no, esto tiene fecha de caducidad...me refiero a la madre tierra no a nosotros "ojo"



Según Hawking, tenemos 200 años por delante, aunque para seros franco, no espero estar por aquí para contaros cómo me afecta 

La humanidad tiene 200 años para abandonar la Tierra


La plata bajando, buenas noticias para ir pensando en las compras del próximo mes, supongo que ya para entonces tendremos sobre la mesa la oferta de las Cecas para el 2017. Aunque como apuntaba Fernando, pese a ir bajando poco a poco, los minoristas no están acompañando las bajadas, bueno.... por suerte no se trata de gasolina, que sí o sí, hay que pasar por caja. Pues seguiremos esperando.

Y dos apuntes sobre el "oro falso" y lingotes. Ya se ha dicho en muchas ocasiones que hay que tener mil ojos antes de comprar un lingote fuera de establecimiento de absoluta confianza.

La proliferación del oro falso asusta a los potenciales inversores en este valor refugio

Detenido en Torremolinos por tratar de vender falsos lingotes de oro - La Opinión de Málaga

Edito, no sabía que ya se había tratado en el foro lo del espabilado de Torremolinos. Me he metido en la web de la Perth, y por lo visto ya el año pasado tuvieron conocimiento de estos "fakes".... cuidadín con los lingotes

http://www.perthmintbullion.com/blog/blog/15-07-07/Another_Fake_Minted_Bar_To_Beware.aspx


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# Charizato21: Que manía tienes en perseguir el dinero "fácil" y así lo único que conseguirás es arruinarte o perder una buena parte de tu "pasta", pero bueno es la tuya y ya sabrás lo que tú haces con ella. Me imagino que si has entrado en el JNUG ahora ya tendrás pérdidas, porque ese ETF al final ha cerrado cayendo fuertemente: a 191,02... ¡-23,72%!

Bien, viendo el gráfico de ese ETF no sé cómo se ha te ocurrido semejante despropósito ... de haber entrado (que no lo hubiera hecho...) me hubiera esperado a que tocará la zona comprendida entre los 177,59 y los 160,03, pero vamos ya te digo que ese ETF no me "seduciría". Sin embargo, y en función de las pérdidas que puedas tener, podrías aprovechar un rebote -que puede tener de aquí al Viernes...- para salirte y, probablemente, sin menoscabo para tu bolsillo, por tanto estate a la "guay"... aunque tampoco me hagas mucho caso, ya que hace algún tiempo que NO ando por ese "Circo".

Ahora mismo, el Oro al igual que la Plata tienen muy mala "pinta" y veremos qué sale de Jackson Hole... Cualquier cosa es posible y yo NO apostaría por tener posiciones en el "papel" y sobre todo ese Viernes...

En mi modesta opinión, el Oro podría irse a testear los $1315,30 y si los pierde claramente, pues es factible que se vieran los $1261,20... De momento, esa es la horquilla máxima de caída que manejo.

Y os dejo un artículo bastante interesante y "esperanzador" dentro de la actual situación correctiva que están sufriendo los MPs, especialmente la Plata...

- Silver Is In A Different World | Silver Phoenix

Por cierto, ¡Ojo! a la fea "figura" que presenta el Cobre...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Ago 2016)

Europa Hoy: Miles de alemanes huyen a Hungría para escapar de la invasión islámica que sufre su paísEn Alemania estan tan jodidos por la invasión musculmana que muchos alemanes se van a Hungria donde se defiende aún del peligro islamista. Miles de violaciones, muchos más robos y delincuencia y una inseguridad creciente y la extrema derecha al 17% en las encuestas de algunos estados. Pinta mal para la gordinflona Merkel. La sociedad alemana no le gusta nada lo que está pasando por la entrada de 2.000.000 de 'refugiados' y de los cuales van saliendo terroristas islámicos.. Se teme un maletín nuclear en Berlín ya que el EI han señalado Berlín como campo de batalla y tomando el Bundestag.
El peligro del Estado Islámico en los Balcanes - Revista El Medio


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

Bueno, yo NO creo que un alemán "normal" cambie Alemania por Hungría, a no ser que sean jubilados y que les salga más barato vivir allí... Puestos a elegir, tienen Suiza a "tiro de piedra" y con más afinidad cultural, etc., pero claro allí es CARO vivir...

En fin, el problema reside en no haber previsto algo de lo que ya se avisó hace años desde la OTAN, pero en la UE hay la clase política que hay... y ya no hablemos de España.

Y dejo esto en relación a las medidas adoptadas por Alemania...

- Reacciones al programa de protección civil en Alemania | Alemania | DW.COM | 23.08.2016

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenas Noches:
> 
> # Charizato21: Que manía tienes en perseguir el dinero "fácil" ...
> 
> Saludos.



Fernando, si, totalmente cierto: “persigo el dinero fácil”, pero con un objetivo altruista .. me gustaría desplazar la frontera del arte contemporáneo, para ello necesito algo más, bastante más del dinero de que dispongo, sé que no es el camino pero ¿? 

Esto del arte y desplazar la frontera, puede sonar “raro” …, como de momento no he tenido ningún éxito,no quiero explicarlo, sólo un pequeño apunte .. desde mi perspectiva existen multitud de nuevos materiales y fenómenos físico-químicos que muy pocos artistas están aplicando a la producción de su obra; otro asunto son los discursos estéticos que justifiquen esas obras. 


Seguro que lo conocéis pero aún así os lo posteo, el artículo de más abajo que hace referencia a otros de ZeroHedge en que llegaron a la conclusión que J. P. Morgan en colaboración con el BPI [Banco de Pagos Internacionales o “el Banco Central de los bancos Centrales”] controlan el precio del oro en dólares, mediante el uso de su posición dominante en derivados del oro, en el sistema bancario de Estados Unidos, es decir que JP Mogan y el BPI son el principal agente en la supresión del precio del oro.

También citan un gráfico de ZeroHedge en el que se muestra unas tablas en que el día de la publicación de las NFP (Nóminas no Agrícolas) baja el oro, vayan bien o mal. 

WTF Chart Of The Day: BTFP, Stupid! | Zero Hedge

Indica una idea interesante, para el oro además del análisis fundamental, el análisis técnico, es necesario tener en cuenta otro análisis: el análisis de la manipulación.

El texto

Triple-Digit Upside for Direxion Shares Exchange Traded Fund Trust?

En fin he caído en la trampa del ignorante, en definitiva qué más da que no suban los tipos en 2016, únicamente es la excusa para que el cartel tire para abajo el oro. 

Tomo nota de lo que indicas, la zona comprendida entre los 177,59 y los 160,03 

Gracias


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Charizato21: La zona que te ha dado en el ETF JNUG es la que alcanzaría si el Oro oscilará entre esos $1315,30 y $1261,20, pero me temo que antes de llegar a este último precio podría desplomarse más... Tiene un gráfico horroroso y las mineras de los MPs están cayendo a "saco" y es que habían subido a unos niveles que era difícil que el dinero no saliera en tromba. Se han alcanzado importantes plusvalías en muy pocos meses y ya indiqué en su momento que era dinero ESPECULATIVO y que NO tenía vocación de quedarse. Una vez más NO me he equivocado... Y ¡Ojo! falta ver qué reacción tendrán cuando las Bolsas americanas corrijan...

Resumiendo, Charizato21, ese ETF NO me gusta y creo que ya te lo comenté en el pasado. Está claro que si le coges el paso pues te llevarás una buena "pasta", pero si no la perderás... El sector minero de los MPs sigue siendo atractivo, pero a otros precios más "acompasados" con la cotización, es decir lo normal es que vayan por delante, pero también se giran mucho antes de que se alcancen los "picos". Eso se lo expliqué recientemente a un amigo que me consultó y que me da la sensación de que no me hizo caso...

Y también te diré una cosa que no es menos cierta: muy poca gente puede vivir de la Bolsa y mira que conozco el tema. Y muchos que podrían hacerlo -paketazo, yo mismo, etc.- prefieren tener una mejor salud. No sé si lo entiendes, pero ya sabes aquello de que los "mayores" hablan desde la experiencia y espero que ahora tú no me saltes -como gurrumino- con la "hostia" de "tacos" que tienes... aunque diría que NO.

Y dejo esto sobre el Deutsche Bank, algo recurrente en mí desde hace años... Fijaros en el "paralelismo" existente entre la cotización de Lehman Brothers y la del Deutsche Bank... para "cruzar los dedos".

- Deutsche Bank CEO Warns Of "Fatal Consequences" For Savers | Zero Hedge

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

*Charitazo* el sistema está hecho para quitarte el dinero, y el tiempo. Es un círculo cerrado y muy hermético.

Naces, te formas para encajar en el sistema, encajas, envejeces sirviendo al sistema y mueres.

"Robar" dinero de ese sistema para ti, para tu "libertad" es harto complicado...no por que compitamos entre nosotros, si no por que el planteamiento en sí para "ganar" es absurdo.

Morimos por obtener unos papeles que no tienen más valor que el que nosotros creemos que tiene, y esos papeles, se crean a manos llenas por parte de unos iluminados...ellos sí que son "libres", ya que con ese masivo engaño han acaparado nuestro tiempo y esclavizado a través de algo que no vale nada...es una genialidad y les ha llevado su tiempo.

Ese ETF como dice *Fernando* es jugar con fuego, bien podrías haber apostado todo en una apuesta deportiva o casino rojo/negro...cruzo los dedos por ti, y espero te salga bien, o como poco que no pierdas dinero. Tu causa estoy seguro de que es noble, pero el sistema no entiende de noblezas, solo de dinero/tiempo

La filosofía del oro es poseerlo como sustituto de ese papel impreso que no vale nada...y cada día menos (menos que nada es incongruente, lo sé)...pero nuestro tiempo vale siempre lo mismo, y cuando nos llegue la hora, ni todo el dinero del mundo, ni el oro, nos regalará un segundo más del que poseemos...¡eso sí es valor!...algo que no se puede crear de la nada.

Un saludo y buen día compañeros.


----------



## Mochuelo (25 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Estuviéramos o no sobre la tierra, los ciclos climáticos se darían de igual manera.
> 
> Hay que analizar la curvatura de la elipse de traslación terrestre que se abomba o estira cada cientos de miles de años, dando lugar a inflexiones que congelan las zonas templadas, y desiertos que llegan a los pirineos.
> 
> ...



Los ciclos existen evidentemente, como el dia y la noche y ante ellos no nos queda otra que hacer lo que intentamos siempre... adaptarnos... pero esa no es la cuestión. La cuestión es si este cambio climático es antropogenético o no porque si lo es es responsabilidad nuestra. Puede que seamos una peca pequeñita en el culo del universo, pero estamos aqui y ahora y tenemos importancia al menos para nosotros mismos y los demas. Negar el posible origen antrogenetico es mirar hacia otra parte y no juzgar los hechos. Los hechos estan ahí. Hemos cambiado la faz de la tierra o ¿no te has dado cuenta?. Soy lo suficientetemente viejo como para poder percibir el calentamiento del clima, desde mis recuerdos de infancia cuando recogia con avidez las primeras cerezas, cuando a iba a vendimiar o recogia setas o veia los chopos perder las hojas... si eso se debe a un ciclo más pues mira cosas que acontecen... pero si es debido a nuestra actividad hay una responsabilidad. Así que diles a todos aquellos que sufren sus consecuencias, que sufren y mueren por ellas que mira..mala suerte son efectos colaterales de nuestra acción. Que no importan. y mira a tus hijos y a tus seres queridos quizas no importen al devenir cósmico pero seguro te importan a ti. Todo llegan su fin, pero mientras nos llega vivimos que nos es poco para nosotros ... Quizas deberiamos haber hecho algo..... algo más.... 

Fernandojcg dixit


> Y sigue la "HOSTIA" en los MPs... Je,je,je... aquellos que estaban viendo "El Dorado" en las mineras de los MPs cómo ven la "sangre" que está corriendo por ahí... ¡Ah! algo dijimos por aquí por "adelantado" y vaya, vaya... NO íbamos equivocados. Eso NO quita para que sea un sector interesante, pero cuando se acude a él cuando los grandes están "saliendo" NO parece muy inteligente. A largo SÍ que puede resultar interesante, pero acompasando -un poco por delante- a la cotización y no "disparándose" respecto a ésta.



Como dice paketazo esto es una carrera de fondo, para los que entremos en lo acciones mineras de PM desde finales de agosto del año pasado hasta marzo seguimos sonriendo con pequeñas joyas como AG compradas a menos de 3 dolares, Hecla (HL) a 1,50, NEM a 17, 4 SLW a 11,82 ... solo hay que tener "fortaleza intestinal" que decia un famoso analista de PM.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Los ciclos existen evidentemente, como el dia y la noche y ante ellos no nos queda otra que hacer lo que intentamos siempre... adaptarnos... pero esa no es la cuestión. La cuestión es si este cambio climático es antropogenético o no *porque si lo es es responsabilidad nuestra*. Puede que seamos una peca pequeñita en el culo del universo, pero estamos aqui y ahora y tenemos importancia al menos para nosotros mismos y los demas. Negar el posible origen antrogenetico es mirar hacia otra parte y no juzgar los hechos. Los hechos estan ahí. Hemos cambiado la faz de la tierra o ¿no te has dado cuenta?. Soy lo suficientetemente viejo como para poder percibir el calentamiento del clima, desde mis recuerdos de infancia cuando recogia con avidez las primeras cerezas, cuando a iba a vendimiar o recogia setas o veia los chopos perder las hojas... si eso se debe a un ciclo más pues mira cosas que acontecen... pero si es debido a nuestra actividad hay una responsabilidad. Así que diles a todos aquellos que sufren sus consecuencias, que sufren y mueren por ellas que mira..mala suerte son efectos colaterales de nuestra acción. Que no importan. y mira a tus hijos y a tus seres queridos quizas no importen al devenir cósmico pero seguro te importan a ti. Todo llegan su fin, pero mientras nos llega vivimos que nos es poco para nosotros ... Quizas deberiamos haber hecho algo..... algo más....
> .




En esas palabras en negrita está la clave de lo que escribes. Y presupongo que no afirmas, evidentemente.


Un saludo.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Ago 2016)

China quiere ganar la carrera civil y militar por la inteligencia artificial
Empieza la carrera en el campo de la IA entre USA y China.


----------



## Mochuelo (25 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> En esas palabras en negrita está la clave de lo que escribes. Y presupongo que no afirmas, evidentemente.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.



Exacto, ahi esta la clave. Y , no, no lo afirmo. No te pierdas en la inmensidad del cielo estrellado.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Exacto, ahi esta la clave. Y , no, no lo afirmo. No te pierdas en la inmensidad del cielo estrellado.



Cambio climático: la falacia global | Lo demás es silencio.


El cambio climático y la falacia del punto medio | Hablando de Ciencia

Gran Fraude del Calentamiento Global Doblado Español y Subtítulos - YouTube

Yo no afirmo ni desmiento, solo dudo...hasta la fecha, dudando he logrado abrir puertas, y se me han cerrado otras.

Por cada afirmación de cambio climático que tu pongas yo pondré otra que es posible que lo desmienta.

A diferencia de lo que comentas, yo no aprecio cambio climático en mi entorno, pero acepto tu palabra, ahora bien, yo no diré en ningún momento que somos los culpables de ningún cambio en la climatología actual, no tengo la capacidad intelectual para apoyarme en nada científico, sin embargo hay científicos en ambos lados de la balanza...eso sí, los medios sensacionalistas ya se han posicionado hace tiempo.

Y a veces en la inmensidad del cielo estrellado se hayan más respuestas que en la TV, la prensa o internet.

Un saludo.


----------



## gurrumino (25 Ago 2016)

A estas alturas creo que da lo mismo que sea por nuestra culpa, o que sea algo cíclico y natural, la cosa parece ser irreversible.


----------



## nimrodspain (25 Ago 2016)

Parece que el precio del oro ha entrado en una fase alcista. Eso lo podemos ver, por ejemplo, en la ruptura de las medias móviles de 800 o 1.000 días. Ese tipo de ruptureas no se dan muy a menudo


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

# Mochuelo: Mi comentario hay que verlo en el contexto en el que está escrito, es decir para aquellos que entraron ya tarde y con animo especulativo. A mí NO me tienes que explicar NADA en cuestión de Minería o Materias Primas en general. Aquí, a finales del año pasado, dije que las mineras de los MPs estaban a "huevo" para entrar y, en general, estaban a mejores precios que en Agosto. Y ESTÁ ESCRITO...

En tu caso, y si vas a largo, está claro que difícilmente vas a perder dinero y será todo lo contrario, a no ser que las mineras se dirijan al "desastre", pero vamos eso ahora mismo NO lo veo... 

Y no hace mucho a nivel particular que se me preguntó por Hecla y le dí mi opinión sobre la misma: NEGATIVA, pero bueno esa es una apreciación personal y aquí cada cual mete su dinero donde le da la gana. Digo lo de Hecla porque NO me consta que esta compañía estuviera a $1,50 en Agosto y, revisando la cotización, lo más bajo que he encontrado han sido los $1,78, aunque de haber sido ahí no deja de ser un extraordinario punto de entrada. En cualquier caso, espero que mi amigo no entrará en la compañía "platera" que me planteó ("vinculada" a Hecla) porque sino en estos momentos tendrá fuertes pérdidas.

Y si sabes leerme, hace tiempo -incluso en mis comentarios más recientes-, que he dicho que el sector de la minería de los MPs es muy interesante a largo plazo y la cuestión -como en todo- es el precio al que se entra, los fundamentales de la compañía y lo que "nuestras" particulares "percepciones" nos indiquen.

Respecto al cambio climático, hace unos 30 años que trabajo en un lugar que forma parte de un parque natural y, ciertamente, se observa una degradación ambiental que va a más, pero antes de esos 30 años todavía era mucho peor y hoy está muchísimo más penalizada la agresión al medio ambiente y eso lo he podido comprobar hace escasos días...

Bien, en mi opinión -por tanto, la mía- en esto del Calentamiento Global lo que hay detrás es un extraordinario NEGOCIO... y NADA más. Eso no quita para que hayan organizaciones y colectivos que obren de buena FE y cuya labor es de agradecer, aunque su eficacia es más bien dudosa, pero mejor eso que nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ago 2016)

Fernando, Paketazo gracias por los comentarios, me han abierto la mente en relación a mi absurdo deseo de hacer dinero fácil y rápido.

He leído esto de Santiago Niño Becerra que me ha impresionado, no cita ninguna fuente debe ser cierto; acaba su columna en la Carta de la Bolsa con el siguiente texto:

“Muy clarificador y muy bien explicado. El problema es que con 450 € en Alemania no se puede hacer nada, pero nada de nada. Me impresionó enormemente cuando leí que el 50% de la población de Berlín, cuando se despierta cada día, no sabrá si podrá hacer dos comidas ese día. Eso es la bomba, a eso una esos 6 M de personas con minijobs; la verdad es que no entiendo como no hay más protestas sociales.
Pienso que Alemania está sucediendo como en todas partes: una dualización de la sociedad con el consiguiente aumento de la pobreza y la desigualdad”.
Para meditar, ¿verdad?.
@sninobecerra
Santiago Niño-Becerra. Catedrático de Estructura Económica. IQS School of Management. Universidad Ramon Llull.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Empleo en Alemania


----------



## gurrumino (25 Ago 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> Fernando, Paketazo gracias por los comentarios, me han abierto la mente en relación a mi absurdo deseo de hacer dinero fácil y rápido.
> 
> He leído esto de Santiago Niño Becerra que me ha impresionado, no cita ninguna fuente debe ser cierto; acaba su columna en la Carta de la Bolsa con el siguiente texto:
> 
> ...



Pues sí Charitazo, da que pensar y da un poco de miedo el ver a donde nos quieren llevar, los que no confiamos un ápice en el sistema ya vamos un poco de culo pero los que se dejan llevar además van contra el viento.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

NADA, Charizato21, aquí algunos andamos con la finalidad de ayudar o dar nuestra opinión por si a algunos les sirve... Vamos, que NO tenemos "intereses" ni en los MPs ni en NADA que sea "especulativo". Y, en mi caso, las "habichuelas" me las gano en el área productiva, por tanto a nivel "ético" NO tengo ningún tipo de conflicto con esos "intereses" a los que hacia referencia.

Mira, la obtención de dinero "fácil" sólo se da en circunstancias muy puntuales y hay que ser muy ágil para aprovecharlas y los que van de "listos" por ahí, pues suelen caer en la Codicia y ese es el camino ideal para llegar al "Desastre" financiero. Fíjate lo que ha sucedido con la Burbuja inmobiliaria o las muchas que he visto a lo largo de mi vida en otros activos: por ejemplo, en las Bolsas.

Como te decía paketazo, seguro que te mueves con unos planteamientos o fines que van más allá del "lucro", pero necesitas de dinero "facil" para lograr esos objetivos más fácilmente, pero te recuerdo esto de Calderón de la Barca: "... Y los Sueños, Sueños son." TRISTE, pero REAL como la vida misma.

Y no es por darte "malas noticias", porque me imagino que ya estarás al tanto, pero están volviendo a sacudirle al Oro y hace unos minutos en los $1322,55... Por tanto, ese ETF que tienes puede sufrir cuando se produzca la apertura en Wall Street y no sé si vale la pena que sigas la cotización o mejor te vayas al Cine o a darte una vuelta por ahí. Ahora, en "frío", podrías tomar una decisión que te podría hacer un buen "agujero" y, posiblemente, el Oro rebote si toca los primeros niveles que estableció paketazo y entiendo que ya hay una apreciable sobre venta.

Bueno, lo que has enlazado sobre Alemania es un reflejo de lo que está sucediendo en buena parte de los países "desarrollados" de Occidente y ya no te digo lo que está pasando en buena parte del resto del mundo... MAL, muy MAL se presenta el Futuro y para ahondar en ello, y con otra "visión", os dejo este buen artículo de Luis Riestra...

- Vozpópuli - ¿Y la burbuja bursátil americana? Bien, gracias

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Ago 2016)

Hola, yo no se muy bien si el cambio climático lo provocamos nosotros o es un proceso planetario normal, pero lo que si estoy seguro es que no necesitamos cambio climático para joder el planeta. Por hablar de cosas que se pueden ver y oler... Tenemos el caso de la costa murciana con los puntos más contaminados del Mediterráneo, Bahía de Portman y el ya muerto Mar Menor.
En el Mediterráneo en general el futuro de la extinción del atún rojo por la mafia que controla los cupos de pesca y que no le interesa su recuperación para que sigan existiendo esos cupos de pesca privatizados.
Los mares de plástico flotante también existe en nuestras costas... 
Y así sin parar sin necesitar nombrar el cambio climático...

Un saludo


----------



## Æmilius (25 Ago 2016)

Os leo a menudo aunque participo poco. Hace poco leí que George Soros, el "filántropo", invertía en empresas de carbón y también en ONG´s contra el cambio climático. También Bill Gates (adalid del liberalismo) estaba invirtiendo mucho en energías limpias. 

Leyendo la "hoja de servicio" de ambos, no sé si fiarme mucho, pero se puede suponer dos cosas: 

1) Existe el cambio climático.

2) No sabemos hasta que punto puede afectar al clima la actividad antropogénica y el desarrollo "natural" de los procesos medioambientales. 

Los datos y estudios están en "pañales". Veremos.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

Hola, Chúpate Esa: Mira, sobre esto Pedernal podría opinar con más fundamento dada su profesión y su experiencia en la mar, pero este tema del Atún rojo lo conozco por vinculaciones indirectas con mi trabajo...

Y te diré que ahí nos encontramos con que en el cerrado mundo de la pesca del Atún rojo, las autoridades, pescadores, "granjeros" (los "atunes fantasmas") forman parte de un sistema viciado en el que todos colaboran en un amplio fraude. Y detrás de todo ello tenemos la alargada "sombra" de... ¡Japón!

# AEmilius: Soros, Bill Gates... como para "confiar". Yo, va a ser que NO...

Saludos.

# Edito: Charizato21: Pues, si estás por aquí: parece que ese ETF está rebotando, así que síguelo por si puedes salirte bien y NO tengas prisas... Si está subiendo cuando el Oro está cayendo, NO hay que precipitarse y parece que el sector minero "orero" también está queriendo rebotar...

Saludos.

Edito: # Charizato21: Parece que se ha producido un Split en ese ETF, de ahí la cotización que observas y que también explicaría en parte la caída de ayer.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (25 Ago 2016)

La pandilla del sushi | Web oficial de Arturo Pérez-Reverte


----------



## Charizato21 (25 Ago 2016)

Gracias Fernando, si, aquí estoy aquí pegado al teclado, lleva un 12%, soy consciente que ha sido la ha sido fruto del azar 

En relación al asunto del cambio climáticoo; , hay un aspecto concomitante que es claro el agotamiento de recursos derivado del modelo económico que modeliza los riesgos como externalidades cuantificables, pero cuando llega el desastre se demuestra que el modelo no sirve, ahí un ejemplo: Detectan en costa de EEUU peces con radiactividad de Fukushima

Detectan en costa de EEUU peces con radiactividad de Fukushima - Ambito.com


----------



## frisch (25 Ago 2016)

Sobre Deustche Bank (está en francés)

El nuevo capo del banco, Cyran, se cabrea y dice que si el BCE continua aplicando su política monetaria, va a haber problemas y revueltas sociales.

Esto cada vez me recuerda más a la peli del Padrino, la segunda.

Avertissement sévère et menaces de la Deutsche Bank

_Edito_ Aquí una fuente en inglés sobre las mismas declaraciones

Operation Successful, Patient Critical · Handelsblatt Global Edition


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Ago 2016)

El cambio climatico está más que demostrado y casi la totalidad de la comunidad cientifica esta totalmente de acuerdo en que la actividad humana que afecta ya a 3/4 partes de la superficie terrestre tiene una incidencia directa sobre el clima por todos los gases que generamos y como alteramos el ecosistema.
En un report que vi hace poco indagaban en los cientificos que negaban los hechos y estaban financiados por las grandes corporaciones industriales americanas y asiaticas. Estos lobies están detrás de toda la propaganda anticambio climatico y tenían un buen numero de políticos yankies comprados para impedir protejer el medio ambiente.
En España deberiamos estar más preocupados por este tema porqué nos estamos quedando sin agua por la desertificación. Estamos batiendo todos los records de temperaturas altas y eso incide directamente sobre los arboles que nos dan de comer con ciclos cada vez más alterados. 

En otros temas os dejo una New interesante
Polonia se convierte en el primer país europeo en emitir bonos panda - elEconomista.es


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Acabo de echarle un ¡Ojo! a ese ETF y parece que ya está corrigiendo bastante respecto a los niveles que ha alcanzado hoy... En fin, tú mismo, pero en el Oro se observa que está en "stand-by" e imagino que a la espera de lo que salga mañana de Jackson Hole. Resumiendo: si mañana estás abierto, acepta que estarás "jugando" a rojo o a negro... siguiendo el ejemplo expresado por paketazo.

No te voy a decir NADA más al respecto, pero valora esas horas que has pasado con sudores, con incertidumbre, pegado al teclado, etc. ¿Ha válido la pena? Según cómo te salga la "aventura", pues lo verás de una manera u otra. Si te sales, mañana ya te olvidas de lo que pueda hacer: si sube te "subirás por las paredes" y si baja "suspirarás" hondo... Lo dicho: estás jugando a rojo y negro. NO hay más...

Y que te sirva la experiencia: has demostrado ser un gran "novato" en este mundillo (que NO es para ti), ya que entrar en un ETF de ese tipo sin saber que había por en medio un Split... Quizás, en esta ocasión, te haya salido bien, pero te podrías haber llevado un buena "Hostia"... Y lo dicho: si cierras NO mires más la cotización de ese ETF y, sobre todo, olvídate que existe. Y si te gusta el sector minero de los MPs, y con una visión de largo plazo, espera a que corrijan los índices americanos, al menos hasta los 1800 puntos del S&P 500 y luego mira alguna de las punteras "oreras" que te puedan gustar. Y no hay problema en dar la opinión si lo planteas por aquí y que "algo" sabemos sobre esto...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (25 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA;17540137 .../... y casi la totalidad de la comunidad cientifica esta totalmente de acuerdo en que la actividad humana que afecta ya a 3/4 partes de la superficie terrestre tiene una incidencia directa sobre el clima por todos los gases que generamos y como alteramos el ecosistema.
.../...
En un report que vi hace poco indagaban en los cientificos que negaban los hechos y estaban financiados por las grandes corporaciones industriales americanas y asiaticas. [/QUOTE dijo:


> ¿La comunidad científica?
> 
> Hubo un tiempo en el que el científico y su comunidad tenían la aureola de ser gente respetable e independiente (en nombre de la ciencia) y, un menda, pues no lo ponía en duda. Hasta que se descubrió (entendió) que la famosa "comunidad científica" se alimentaba de fondos privados (sus universidades, sus revistas y sus publicaciones). Y como nadie regala dinero a cambio de nada (excepto cuatro chalados entre los que me incluyo) pues la "comunidad científica" pasó a ser "comunidad científica por intereses propios". Por explicarlo de otra manera. Dime quién te financia y te diré por qué dices lo que dices. Incluso en Ciencia, es posible tal contubernio. Me alucina la gente que piensa que en Ciencia nada es corruptible.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

*frish* podría firmar las letras que has escrito...

En ocasiones me viene a la mente la vieja frase de Sócrates (o eso dicen): *Solo sé que no se nada y, al saber que no sé nada, algo sé* y pienso en lo vanidosos y egocéntricos que somos...yo incluido....luego, rápidamente me olvido de la frase y recupero mi autoestima apoyada en mi conocimiento basado en mis experiencias, y puedo ser de nuevo egocéntrico y vanidoso para formar parte del grupo humano.


Pero bueno, seamos claros, mientras podamos vivir en una caverna, ninguna alegoría escrita por un flipado de frente despejada nos hará sufrir aun apoyándose en nuestra magna ignorancia.

Buenas noches a todos, gracias por los aportes, un placer leeros un día más.


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches: Bueno, bueno... Lo que yo he aprendido con el tiempo es a NO juzgarme a mí mismo a través de los ojos de los demás y como dijo Mark Twain: "Un hombre no puede estar cómodo sin su propia aprobación." 

# paketazo: ¿Qué quiero decir con esto? Pues, en la vida estamos para intentar ser consecuentes con nosotros mismos y SÍ me gusta la "Filosofía", pero prefiero aprender de mis experiencias vividas y de lo que he podido estudiar e investigar aquí y allá... Y los que andamos por aquí NO somos precisamente unos "inútiles" o, por lo menos, lo intentamos. Otros ya "pasan" de "Todo", menos de quejarse...

Je,je,je... Dejo esto... Sobran comentarios, ¿No?

- Gold Futures See Massive $1.5 Billion "Non Profit" Liquidation In "One Minute"

NO, no hay "manipulación"... por los Cojones de Mahoma...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

La experimentación cientifica la realizan todos los estados. Los estados miden todo aquello que pueda ser una amenaza y elimina los obstaculos para el progreso social. Para nada son solo las empresas privadas las que pagan estudios. Una cosa son las opiniones y otra la ciencia que siempre es verdadera ya que se basa en la prueba error prueba acierto hasta que la conclusión no es confirmada por multiples estudios no se afirma nada.
Así que mas valdría a algunos dejar los curanderos y fiarse de nuestros cientificos pues casi todo el progreso social esta basada en las ciencias. Los cientificos de la UE son muy muy rigurosos y tenemos gracias a ellos los conocimientos para mejorar en todas las areas.


----------



## kikepm (26 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> La experimentación cientifica la realizan todos los estados. Los estados miden todo aquello que pueda ser una amenaza para la sociedad. Una cosa son las opiniones y otra la ciencia que siempre es verdadera ya que se basa en la prueba error prueba acierto hasta que la conclusión no es confirmada por multiples estudios no se afirma nada.
> Así que mas valdría a algunos dejar los curanderos y fiarse de nuestros cientificos pues casi todo el progreso social esta basada en las ciencias. Los cientificos de la UE son muy muy rigurosos y tenemos gracias a ellos los conocimientos para mejorar en todas las areas.



Un bonito relato de ficción, con ningún parecido con la realidad.

Hay que ver donde puede llevar la mística del estado. Acojona por un lado, y asombra la candidez que puede llegar a tener una persona adulta.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

Oye no soy ningún ingenuo quizás tu si, si crees que todos los estados del planeta estan para atacar a sus poblaciones. Eso no quita que numerosos estados no tengan conductas turbias pero no se puede acusar a toda la comunidad cientifica de vendidos porque tu te creas la visión ficticia y no demostrada de 4 iluminados.
Se acaban los acuiferos y la desertización aumenta sin cesar en España. La sequía produce ya grandes problemas en España y son el principio si no paramos la agresión salvaje a este planeta. Los polos se están derritiendo a toda velocidad y las temperaturas extremas han pasado de ser ocasionales a periodicas como los huracanes y tornados y también inundaciones catastroficas.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Existe algo que se denomina Paleoclimatología... Abramos, pues, el "Libro de P..."

- Paleoclimatología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

Claro claro y da la casualidad que en un periodo de cientos de miles de años a empezado a joderse el clima cuando se ha desarrollado toda la indústria a nivel mundial y a echarle cientos de millones de toneladas de porquería al aire, a la tierra y al agua. Que casualidad oye.
En fin sigan así si tienen una parcela en Marte, sinó vayan a terapia para calmar sus impulsos suicidas.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Pues, lo siento, pero andas tremendamente equivocado: han existido períodos calurosos y fríos y que NO son tan distantes en el tiempo. Por ejemplo, sabemos que hubo un clima extraordinariamente caluroso en la región del Atlántico Norte y que duró desde el Siglo X al XIV... ¿También a causa del hombre? Mira, HUMANO DE PLATA, sobre este tema te puedo dar cantidad de ejemplos. Lo bueno de haberme interesado por la Historia y desde ahí por "parcelas" de la Ciencia...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

No estoy para nada de acuerdo contigo en este tema así que mejor dejarlo para no contaminar el hilo.


----------



## Arbeyna (26 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Los estados miden todo aquello que pueda ser una amenaza y elimina los obstaculos para el progreso social.



Estás de coña, no? Vamos, si a estas alturas de la peli, todavía piensas que papá Estado es el garante de los derechos y libertades de sus ciudadanos, debe ser que no vivimos en el mismo país, o quizá mismo planeta.

Te animo a que escojas un tema, libremente escoge cualquier rama del Derecho, civil, social, administrativo, penal y con sumo gusto te enlazaré de qué forma el Estado incumple alguno de los preceptos más sagrados que deberían regir cualquier sociedad, como son la equidad, libertad y justicia.




HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> Se acaban los acuiferos y la desertización aumenta sin cesar en España. La sequía produce ya grandes problemas en España y son el principio si no paramos la agresión salvaje a este planeta. .



En serio crees que se acaba el agua? El agotamiento de los recursos proviene de dos factores, en primer lugar, el natural (y hasta al fecha en España el volumen de precipitaciones no es similar al de Somalia) y en segundo lugar, por una deficiente gestión.

Mira, deberíamos de partir de la regulación del agua establecida en las leyes de 1866 y 1879, tomando unos datos como referencia para cotejo, saltamos a la Ley de Aguas de 1985 que declaró públicas todas las aguas terrestres, superficiales y subterráneas, justificando tal medida afirmando que el agua es un recurso natural escaso, indispensable para la vida y la inmensa mayoría de las actividades económicas, *PERO* en el ámbito de aplicación de esta ley se excluyen las aguas minerales y termales, que se rigen por la legislación específica.... curioso, no? Y es que poderoso caballero es D...


La Ley de Aguas ha creado en cada Organismo de cuenca, con independencia orgánica y funcional del Registro de Aguas, un Catálogo de Aguas Privadas,

El RDL 1/2001 considera usos comunes o generales, sin necesidad de autorización ni concesión administrativa, los de beber, bañarse y otros usos domésticos, así como abrevar ganado.

El instrumento básico en la regulación de los aprovechamientos hidrológicos y la protección de la calidad del agua son los Planes Hidrológicos. La planificación se realiza mediante los Planes Hidrológicos de cuenca (PHC) y el Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN). Tanto el PHN, que se aprueba por ley, como los PHC, que se aprueban por el Gobierno, son hechura de la Admón. estatal. 

Por su parte, se atribuye a las CCAA competencia sobre los proyectos, construcción y explotación de los aprovechamientos hidráulicos, canales y regadíos de interés de la Comunidad Autónoma.

La Ley 46/1999, de reforma de la Ley de Aguas, prestó una especial atención a las técnicas de coordinación y cooperación entre el Estado y las CCAA en el ejercicio de las competencias que inciden directa o indirectamente en los recursos hidráulicos. 

La complejidad de la administración hidraulica ha aumentado con la tensión competencial entre el Estado y las CCAA, que se ha intintentando compensar con la creación de un Consejo Nacional del Agua.

Esto son pinceladas que aún recuerdo de temas que ahora no vienen al caso, tampoco se trata de que te haga un estudio sobre de qué manera y en qué medida, la deficiente legislación ha dibujado un escenario que de haber "dejado el agua correr" quizá la situación fuese otra. Pero para ser sincero, no me sobra el tiempo como parece que les sobra a nuestros queridos gobernantes para perderlo con un tema de sentido común como es el agua. 

Otra lectura sería la de crear complejidad sobre una cuestión sencilla, es la manera de justificar "puestos de trabajo" e ingentes partidas presupuestarias. Pero a mi el dinero no me lo regalan, mañana madrugo, tengo que trabajar para que mis dirigentes sigan legislando sobre el agua, el sapo común o el tomillo silvestre.


Aparte de esto, joder, me encanta esta hilo. Lo abres y no sabes por dónde va a salir el "tema del día" lo mismo se trata algo de filosofía, conflictos armados, el atún rojo.... es como abrir el periódico por cualquier página, pero mejores "plumas" y más ilustradas tenemos aquí. Lo que si que agradezco es que la sección de deportes siga sin tocarse )

Y hoy de oro no digo nada, que se pase "racional" y nos comente algo, él escribe en la sección de "humor" 

Muchas gracias por mantener el hilo arriba.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# Arbeyna: SÍ, este hilo es fantástico porque nunca sabes la deriva que va a tener cada día y lo bueno es que se aprende algo nuevo y muchas veces desconocido. Por ejemplo, tu excelente comentario sobre el Agua y sobre lo que no sabía muchas de las cosas que nos cuentas.

Y también de acuerdo en que muchos todavía NO se han dado cuenta de que estamos contribuyendo al Bienestar del Estado en vez de al Estado del Bienestar... Lo que yo digo: tenemos el "tarro" para algo más que como elemento "decorativo"... o para "cazar" Pokemon.

Pues, Arbeyna, NO me tires de la "lengua"... porque yo fui "alguien" en el Deporte de competición, pero bueno esa es otra cuestión nada relevante aquí, aunque el entreno de un deportista es algo muy duro y digno de valorar. La mayoría no son profesionales al uso de los "dioses" del balón... Y respecto a "racional", no te creas, pero aquí le tenemos afecto ya que -como bien dices- lleva la parte "cómica" o de "humor" del hilo.

Pasando a otra cosa, no hace mucho que hice un amplio comentario sobre la implicación militar de Irán en el conflicto de Siria y si el EI es finalmente derrotado se deberá en buena parte a este hombre: el General de División Qassem Suleimani. En ese comentario que escribí ya me referí a él y hoy os pongo un enlace mucho más explicativo sobre el mismo. Y hay que ponerlo en "valor" porque es la traducción de un artículo de "Veterans Today"... y donde se observa un gran respeto y admiración por este militar.

- ¿Quién es realmente el general de división Qassem Suleimani?

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2016)

Lo bonito de una discusión, son las discrepancias, lo triste es que nos dieran siempre la razón, a pesar de que no la tuviéramos.

Papá estado tiene cosas buenas y cosas malas, pero no seáis necios, y entended siempre que para que estado funciona ha de extorsionar al ciudadano...*siempre* 

Lo del agua aportado por *Arbeyna* es un simple caso más, me pasaba por la cabeza mientras leía su comentario, el tema de las hidroeléctricas, o las eólicas...bienes de dominio público que deberían de ser usufructuados de modo universal, sin embargo, las hidroeléctricas, muchas construidas con fondos públicos en su momento, privatizadas, y arrendadas al mejor postor por una infima parte de lo que generan en cash.

adjunto vieja noticia:

El gran negocio privado con el agua de todos | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Lo de las subastas eólicas todos los recordamos...ahora protegemos mejor al medio, producimos energía limpia llenando los cantiles de molinillos millonarios, que logran que la energía nos salga más cara y a los productores "casi gratis"

Los científicos, por suerte o desgracia son pagados por fondos públicos en ocasiones y en otras por privados.

Os cuento un ejemplo personal, hace poco se ha revisado un recurso costero en mi opinión agotado en las costas gallegas, sin embargo "palabras del biólogo que firmó el estudio", :_ Puse que todavía era viable la explotación, hubo una cofradía que se portó bien conmigo._

Luego os podría poner ejemplos de médicos por ejemplo que desahuciaron a personas a las que les daban "técnicamente" semanas de vida, y hoy años después "buscándose la vida", todavía recuerdan aquel mal trago.

No pongo en duda la palabra de nadie, solo recuerdo que hay muchos matices, y casi ninguna sentencia es absolutamente cierta.

Eso sí, os lo recuerdo de nuevo, el estado, la banca pública, y la privada, no son nuestros amigos.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Mochuelo (26 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # Mochuelo: Mi comentario hay que verlo en el contexto en el que está escrito, es decir para aquellos que entraron ya tarde y con animo especulativo. A mí NO me tienes que explicar NADA en cuestión de Minería o Materias Primas en general. Aquí, a finales del año pasado, dije que las mineras de los MPs estaban a "huevo" para entrar y, en general, estaban a mejores precios que en Agosto. Y ESTÁ ESCRITO...
> 
> En tu caso, y si vas a largo, está claro que difícilmente vas a perder dinero y será todo lo contrario, a no ser que las mineras se dirijan al "desastre", pero vamos eso ahora mismo NO lo veo...
> 
> ...



No pretendia "explicarte" nada. Doy por hecho que tienes mucha más experiencia que yo en estos temas y en general suelo coincidir contigo en buena parte de temas.Solo constaba mi opinión de que esto solo era corrección muy normalita (por ahora) para los que vamos de largo no al patíbulo como parecía insinuar la referencia a la "sangre" y la "HOSTIA". En mi post use el intervalo temporal de agosto del año pasado a marzo, no dije en ningún momento que comprase Hecla en agosto. Revisando el extracto de mi broker compre mis primeras acciones de HL el 19 de enero a 1,48 $. (un poco menos de lo que recordaba). Sobre la opinión negativa de HL no la comparto. Tuve tambien a Goldcorp, no tan bien comprada como tu, pero saliste demasiado pronto a mi entender, pero si no lo veias claro nada que objetar, yo salí en finales de marzo porque se quedaba rezagada comparativamente y reforze mis posiciones en Fortuna Silver (FSM) y Endevour Silver (EXK).

Respecto al cambio climático creo que es un hecho (no es nada extraño que cambie). La cuestión, a costa de repetirme, es si es antropogenetico o no.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, Mochuelo: Como ya dije: el que vaya a largo y bien comprado NO tiene porqué preocuparse... El comentario estaba claro hacia quienes iba dirigido: los que entraron cuando se conoció -tardíamente...- que habían entrado Soros y otros de su "especie" en el Oro "papel" y en las mineras "oreras", aunque la especulación llegó también a la Plata, aparte de otras Materias Primas... Por tanto, lo de la "sangre" y la "HOSTIA" ya estaban bien "colocadas" en el CONTEXTO en el que se hizo.

SÍ, entré en Goldcorp y saqué unos buenos rendimientos en poco tiempo y, efectivamente, me salí muy pronto, pero en esos momentos NO me gustaron algunas cosas y me equivoqué en mis "apreciaciones", ni más ni menos... Ahora bien, tampoco sabes lo que hice en ese terreno a posteriori... ni, por ejemplo, todos los movimientos que estoy haciendo con buena parte de mi Patrimonio colocado en la Renta Fija... ¿No?

Respecto a Hecla, NO nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, puesto que conozco los "números" de esa "platera", así como las reservas probadas y estimadas, aparte de la la DEUDA que tiene... Por tanto, dado mi carácter "fundamentalista", la desaconsejo. Por cierto, cuando me hizo la consulta mi amigo, le dí cinco "plateras" que lo van a hacer bien -ya lo están haciendo- y con FUNDAMENTALES SÓLIDOS: Reservas probadas y estimadas más escasa Deuda, por tanto plenamente viables.

En cualquier caso, Mochuelo, insisto en que cada cual hace con su dinero lo que cree más conveniente y aquí lo único que hacemos, de tanto en tanto, es lanzar "ideas" y luego cada uno es libre de hacer lo que estime oportuno. Y, por mi parte, está claro que te deseo Suerte en tus inversiones, faltaría más... 

Sobre el "Cambio Climático" creo que se necesitan más conocimientos científicos a nivel de la "plebe" -y que están a "mano"...- para enjuiciar algo que es -REPITO- es un PUTO NEGOCIO... Y eso NO quita para que la degradación del medio ambiente por parte del hombre vaya a más en TODO el planeta y eso lo notamos los que tenemos un contacto permanente con la Naturaleza y también más amplios conocimientos por la información que al respecto nos llega. Por ejemplo, yo donde trabajo -aunque no sea mí área específica- nos llega información diaria sobre la mar, medio ambiente, parques naturales, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

El 4 de agosto de 2013 el líder ruso, Vladimir Putin, se dirigió al parlamento de su país con este discurso acerca de las tensiones con las minorías étnicas. 




“En Rusia vivid como rusos! Cualquier minoría, de cualquier parte, que quiera vivir en Rusia, trabajar y comer en Rusia, debe hablar ruso y debe respetar las leyes rusas. 
Si ellos prefiere la Ley Sharia y vivir una vida de musulmanes les aconsejamos que se vayan a aquellos lugares donde esa sea la ley del Estado. 

Rusia no necesita minorías musulmanas, esas minorías necesitan a Rusia y no les garantizamos privilegios especiales ni tratamos de cambiar nuestras leyes adaptándolas a sus deseos. 

No importa lo alto que exclamen “discriminación”, no toleraremos faltas de respeto hacia nuestra cultura rusa. 

Debemos aprender mucho de los suicidios de América, Inglaterra, Holanda y Francia si queremos sobrevivir como nación. 

Los musulmanes están venciendo en esos países y no lo lograrán en Rusia. 
Las tradiciones y costumbres rusas no son compatibles con la falta de cultura y formas primitivas de la Ley Sharia y los musulmanes. 

Cuando este honorable cuerpo legislativo piense crear nuevas leyes, deberá tener en mente primero el interés nacional ruso, observando que las minorías musulmanas no son rusas.” 

Los miembros del Parlamento Ruso puestos en pie ovacionaron a Putin durante cinco minutos.
Fuente:
Noticiero Digital
********************************

Sobre la acción del hombre sobre el clima hay que estar muy ciego para no ver la relación directa y para ello solo hay que ver que a lo largo de la historia fuimos creciendo muy poco a poco y en el año 1.800 apenas llegabamos a los 1.000 millones y 2 siglos despues somos mas de 7 veces más 7.500.000.000 de personas. Nos estamos cargando este planeta a toda velocidad y es increible que gente con capacidad de raciocinio no se de cuenta de la realidad.


----------



## gurrumino (26 Ago 2016)

Humano de plata, pienso que algo tendremos que ver en la debacle de la ecología, pero como está demostrado, cada cierto tiempo el planeta ha sufrido desastres de todo tipo que lo han dejado para el arrastre, no digamos ya la vida que había en cada uno de esos acontecimientos. Volcanes, glaciaciones, asteróides, en ninguno de ellos tomó parte la acción del hombre.

Lo que si tengo claro es que la vida se ha regenerado siempre y los ecosistemas se han recuperado. Ya veremos si en la próxima quedamos alguno para volver a repoblar o saldrá otro bicho distinto.

Pdt. Y como decía Fernandojcg, lo mas probable es que la calamidad que mas nos acecha es otra pedazo de guerra, que ya toca:´(.


----------



## LCIRPM (26 Ago 2016)

Un placer compartir este hilo en que, con la excusa del dorado metal se enriquece con otras aportaciones.
Y aprovecho para consultar ¿Qué os parece entrar indirectamente a través de este fondo que invierte en acciones de las asquerosas (medioambientalmente hablando) empresas mineras, especialmente las del oro?

BlackRock Global Funds - World Gold Fund E2|LU0090841262

Da vértigo después de haberse doblado en lo que va de año.

Su cartera es ésta

Newcrest Mining Ltd 101 Australia 8,08 %
Randgold Resources Ltd ADR 101 Reino Unido 6,80 %
Newmont Mining Corp 101 Estados Unidos 5,98% 
Agnico Eagle Mines Ltd 101 Canadá 5,56 %
Silver Wheaton Corp 101 Canadá 5,33 %
Anglogold Ashanti Ltd ADR 101 Sudáfrica 4,96% 
Barrick Gold Corp 101 Canadá 4,64 %
Franco-Nevada Corp 101 Canadá 4,56% 
Fresnillo PLC 101 Reino Unido 4,45 %
Detour Gold Corp 101 Canadá 4,36 %

gracias de antemano


----------



## oinoko (26 Ago 2016)

Tengo cierta curiosidad por ver por donde se descuelga hoy la Yellen a las 16:00 en el Agujero de Jackson (Jackson Hole). Tengo la sensación de que si la Yellen amenaza, otra vez, con subidas de tipos en Septiembre/Diciembre como hace todos los meses (aunque luego no los materialice), los Commercials aprovecharan la oportunidad, para lanzar su ataque contra las cotizaciones de los MP's y podrían darle un buen viaje entre hoy y el Lunes.

Luego con cualquier excusa ( que si el Brexit, el bajo PIB chino, o que si la mala cosecha de pepinillos) la subida se aplazará para el siguiente més, pero la cotización de los MP's ya estará abajo otra vez.

Es curioso como se puede ir manipulando el mercado, una y mil veces, con la misma amenaza nunca cumplida de subir los tipos un 0,25% ( que en el fondo no es ná) , y la gente sigue picando.

Como además los Commercials saben con unos días de antelación lo que va a decir la Yellen (eso siendo benevolos, no descarto que los Commercials le escriban directamente el discurso), les permite tomar sus posiciones y sacar mejor provecho de la jugada , sea cual sea.

Lo dejo aquí, porque me estoy encabronando más en cada línea que escribo.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Ago 2016)

Asusta un poco

All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization


----------



## gurrumino (26 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Asusta un poco
> 
> All of the World's Money and Markets in One Visualization



Asusta mucho, ver que la mayoría de lo que llamamos dinero es puro humo.


----------



## pamarvilla (26 Ago 2016)

Buenas. Tendré que hacer tiempo a la vuelta a casa para leer todo el debate climático que acabo de ojear. Interesante parece.

El hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces (y más) en la misma piedra. O no.
:

Una 'pepita' de oro de más de cuatro kilos aparece en Australia
Saludos
:


----------



## gurrumino (26 Ago 2016)

pamarvilla dijo:


> Buenas. Tendré que hacer tiempo a la vuelta a casa para leer todo el debate climático que acabo de ojear. Interesante parece.
> 
> El hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos veces (y más) en la misma piedra. O no.
> :
> ...



Madre del verbo, dan ganas de irse a escarbar a Las médulas, o a Rodalquilar.. o a Belmonte en Asturias :baba::baba:.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

Yo hace tiempo que estoy pensando en hacerme con equipo adecuado moderno e ir a cazar pepitas. Si alguien de la zona de Catalunya se anima ya sabe.


----------



## paketazo (26 Ago 2016)

*Frisch* buen ejemplo comparativo para que veamos más fácilmente lo que es la deuda global, o los propios derivados. Comparado con el mercado del BTC o la plata o las fortunas más grandes del globo...da miedo.

*pamarvilla* menudo pepitón...daría pena hasta fundirlo, yo si no necesito la pasta, lo dejo tal cual lo ha labrado la madre naturaleza.

*humano de plata* el discurso de Putin es muy controvertido si lo analizamos con calma.

Todo político que se precie como tal, apoyará siempre a las mayorías, que son quienes le pagan el sueldo, y aquellas minorías que puedan parecer molestas o problemáticas, se les pondrá trabas e invitará a que se larguen.

es lógico no...piensa que si una minoría crece y se convierte en mayoría, es probable que no vote al gobernante de turno al que sí votaba la mayoría anterior.

Si mañana en USA se presenta un hispano a presidente que apoye a los hispanos a muerte, es probable que la minoría hispana le vote, y a su vez en unos años la minoría hispana crezca apoyada en ese político y sus leyes, convirtiéndose en mayoría y legitimándolo en futuras legislaturas en el poder.

Las minorías, incluso siendo inofensivas, siempre generan incertidumbre. Es como cuando en el barrio viene un vecino nuevo...la duda a ver si se integrará o será diferente ya lo pone en el punto de mira.

Putin es un estadista nato, y no le tengo por tonto, sabe lo que ha de hacer para perpetuarse en el poder...solo hay que tirar del hilo e ir viendo sus movimientos al respecto de estos años.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

El putin sabe de lo que habla eso esta claro. Ojala hubiese alguien como el por aquí.
El calentamiento global está redibujando el mapa de Louisiana

La Tierra superará los 10.000 millones de habitantes el año 2053


----------



## frisch (26 Ago 2016)

Todavía queda gente sensata.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/14/b...billion-fee-for-natural-gas-project.html?_r=2


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# paketazo: Putin es un "punto y aparte"... ¿Cuántos políticos de "primera fila" conoces que puedan defenderse individualmente en caso de una agresión? Yo no conozco a NADIE con sus capacidades...

Mira, a Putin y a los rusos en general, NO les importan los musulmanes y SÍ el Islamismo RADICAL. ¿Por qué? Simplemente, hay pueblos rusos que han sido tradicionalmente musulmanes: los Tártaros, los Basquinos o los Chechenos... Y también porque tienen unos 23 millones de ellos allí, según datos proporcionados por el Consejo de Muftíes de Rusia.

Y ¿cuál es la capital "europea" con más musulmanes después de París? Pues, va a ser Moscú: más de 1 millón procedentes mayoritariamente del Cáucaso y de Asia Central.

Respecto al discurso que ha enlazado HUMANO DE PLATA hay que verlo en el CONTEXTO en que se realizó. Yo le puedo poner otros más recientes y donde se muestra muchísimo más "cercano" al Islam. Es más, como soy un tipo bastante "actualizado" y con "conocimientos": el pasado día 23 de Septiembre de 2015, Putin inaguró en Moscú la mayor mezquita que existe en Europa y que es la Gran Mezquita de Alijama y que NO es "pequeñita", ya que tiene una altura equivalente a unos 6 pisos y una superficie de unos 18.000 m2...

Por cierto, en la inaguración, junto a Putin, estuvieron Mahmud Abbás, el Presidente palestino y... Recep Tayyip Erdogan. Ya veis que el "idilio" NO es de ahora y los que nos dedicamos a la Geopolítica no dejamos pasar este "pequeño" detalle.

Y, HUMANO DE PLATA, respecto a lo que comentas sobre el "raciocinio" de algunos de los que participamos por aquí, te diré que al mismo debes añadir amplios CONOCIMIENTOS en distintas materias y que, posiblemente, a ti te falten... Y NO me malinterpretes, ya que te aprecio y, en ocasiones, estoy de acuerdo en lo que comentas (en el "fondo"), pero no en las "formas" o en las argumentaciones que empleas.

Mira, si vamos a poner a "prueba" nuestros respectivos conocimientos, rebate esta afirmación que te hago: EL CO2 NO CAUSA EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO. Es fácil dar esa "sentencia" si sabemos lo que sabemos y también sabemos lo que no sabemos: la Historia del Clima de la Tierra está escrita en la... ¡PIEDRA!

Y ya puestos a "ampliar": Históricamente -y eso lo saben todos los científicos que se dedican a este "rollo"-, hubo más CO2 en nuestra atmósfera que la que existe hoy. Por ejemplo, en el Período Jurásico, las concentraciones de CO2 eran de unas 1800 ppm o 4,7 veces más elevadas que hoy. Y la mayor concentración de CO2 durante todo el Paleozoico ocurrió durante el Período Cámbrico y fue de 7000 ppm, es decir 18 veces más alta que hoy...

En fin, ahora ya no dispongo de más tiempo, pero sobre este tema puedo dar bastantes "sopas" o argumentos en contra de ese NEGOCIO que tienen montado alrededor del mal llamado "Cambio Climático", ya que éste suele suceder en la Tierra de forma periódica e incluso se puede adelantar la fase del actual, pero claro eso NO interesa darlo a conocer... No vaya a ser que tengamos que cuestionarnos un IMPUESTO basado en hechos irreales, pero hay que aprovechar la "coyuntura" (la degradación medioambiental)...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 15:37 ----------

Edito: Se me había pasado responder a LCIRPM: Ese Fondo de Inversión sobre el Oro es muy bueno, ya que tiene una Cartera compuesta por las principales "oreras" y va muy ajustado a su Benchmark. ¿Entrar ahora? Esa es una opción muy personal, pero entiendo que está muy "subido" -que no "caro"...- y, quizás, resultaría más conveniente esperar un poco. NO por el Oro en sí, sino porque no sabemos lo que van a hacer las acciones de las mineras de los MPs cuando los índices americanos corrijan fuertemente... O, al menos, eso pensamos yo y creo que también paketazo. ¡Ah! y Bienvenido a este hilo.

Saludos.


----------



## plastic_age (26 Ago 2016)

Hola foreros
Ya sé que diréis que el oro fluctúa y varias subidas y bajadas, en un contexto, es normal y no significa nada 

[
IMG]http://www.kitco.com/images/live/nygold.gif?0.8405997513607617[/IMG]

Pero yo veo aquí mucha intervención automática;


Vende hasta 1320 , a partir de aquí compra. hasta 1340 y luego vende hasta 1330
si supiérmaos los topes mínimos y máximos de la maquinita, ganaríamos dinero.


----------



## Sezosan (26 Ago 2016)

Hola,

Todas las asignaturas impartidas en la universidad publica (La que yo cursé) dan por hecho el cambio climático. Gran parte de la comunidad científica también, (yo mas bien cuestionaría quien paga al científico que niega el cambio climático). El Sentido común también lo apoya, ya que todos vemos las cantidades Ingentes de toneladas de Mierda lanzadas a la atmosfera, mar, subsuelo, etc 
Todo esto señores, cambia el mar, la tierra, el clima, lo cambia todo!

Ahora bien, se puede decir que hubieron cambios como éstos (y mucho mayores) en el pasado de forma natural y cíclica? SI, pero eso no quita que éste en concreto sea en buena parte por nuestra culpa. O, como mínimo, estamos acelerando mucho la llegada del nuevo ciclo de cambio climático natural. Esos cambios del pasado no se dan en 5 décadas, se dan en miles de años!

Y si se me permite la Metáfora; Yo diría que esto es como quién defiende (y son muchísimos) la postura de que la Economía mundial va bien, que esto es solo un ciclo natural y no hay que hacer caso a esos LOCOS que opinan que hay que resguardarse porque en realidad esta fatal y cualquier día pega el Petardazo.. 

Es solo mi Opinión, Gracias


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

Sezosan subscribo tus palabras completamente.

Del tema de los musulmanes en Rusia creo que hay quien confunde las exrepúblicas sovieticas con la Rusia actual y piensa que los millones de musulmanes que viven en Rusia son rusos cuando en realidad no son rusos, solo tienen el permiso de trabajo residencia y no se les concede la nacionalidad como se hace en Ejpaña.


----------



## amador (26 Ago 2016)

Hola:

Charlar sobre economía, metales preciosos, geopolítica, me resulta apasionante y divertido.

Son temas donde el dinero y el poder mandan y hacen que las noticias y opiniones estén muy manipuladas y haya que cogerlas siempre con pinzas e interpretarlas.

Tenemos también muchos economistas, algunos muy mediáticos y algunos también con intereses particulares que hacen que sus opiniones estén sesgadas. Se aprende mucho en el foro sobre ello. Yo he salido de la ignorancia (parcial) en algunos temas.

El campo de la CIENCIA no está libre de algún científico manipulable, los ha habido, los hay y los habrá. También como habéis comentado, lo contrario, algún científico brillante que no se le reconocía en principio su descubrimiento. A Einstein lo rechazaron en la Universidad de Berna ...

Nemy Banthia op Twitter: "Here's a rejection letter for #Einstein for PhD! #GravitationalWaves #relativity #physics #science #Switzerland https://t.co/BD0IR18K35"

Sin embargo, en CIENCIA, gracias al método científico si trampeas acaban descubriéndote, y si eres un genio incomprendido al final te comprenden. No se puede comprar a todos los científicos, habrá algunos comprables, pero muchos son vocacionales, y tampoco habría dinero para todos.

Los negacionismos son muy divertidos:

- negacionismo del VIH/SIDA
- negacionismo de las vacunas (se trató hace unos meses en el hilo)
- negacionismo de la teoría de la evolución de Darwin
- negacionismo del cambio climático

A esto del negacionismo del cambio climático causado por la acción del hombre se suman mucho pseudocientíficos y pseudoperiodístas científicos.

Uno que os sonará es "Manuel Toharia".

Después de la tele estuvo "chupando del bote" como director del Museo de las Ciencias de Valencia. Un pozo sin fondo de despilfarro.

En 2014 lo tiraron, y como el hombre no estaba en el "candelero" decidió dar conferencias negacionistas del cambio climático. Esto vende mucho, da pasta. Vender la píldora azul siempre resulta rentable.

Los miles y miles de científicos climáticos que se queman las pestañas haciendo estudios y más estudios sobre el tema y publicando sus resultados y contrastándolos en una rigurosa revisión por pares antes de ser publicados, no son tan mediáticos, pero son los únicos que "a mi" me merecen credibilidad. "Obviamente" ellos conocen mejor que nadie la paleoclimatología y obviamente han detectado que esto que pasa se sale de esa evolución natural.

Sobre intereses económicos que hay en el cambio climático: por supuesto que los hay. El poder huele el dinero, y si hay formas de hacer dinero en esto, ahí estarán. Pero porque haya dinero, no significa que sea un "montaje".

En cualquier caso, la verdad saldrá a la luz. Si se ha exagerado se sabrá. Si el CO2 no produce el cambio climático se sabrá. Si el 97,5% de los científicos climáticos están equivocados y/o comprados y/o presionados, también se sabrá.

Podéis tomar la píldora roja o la azul. ;-)

Buen finde.

P.D. ¿Los CFC tampoco aumentaban el agujero de ozono?
¡Qué tontos los científicos! ;-)

Emergence of healing in the Antarctic ozone layer | Science


----------



## frisch (26 Ago 2016)

No, no conozco al Sr. Toharia y tal y como lo cuentas, tampoco tengo ganas de conocerle, ni de escucharle.

Es un tema, como tantos otros, que es difícil saber la verdad. Precisamente, éste es uno de los grandes problemas que tenemos hoy en día, en este mundo hiperinformado y es que no sabes, en determinados temas, cuál es la verdad.

Sin embargo, hay expertos que demuestran, a partir de fotos desde los satélites que la capa de hielo en el Ártico no sólo ha aumentado en superficie, sino en profundidad y en densidad. La capa de hielo tenía el 11 de septiembre de 2015 (en los mínimos anuales), 4,41 millones de Km2 de superficie y el 17 de septiembre de 2012 (en los mínimos anuales), 3,39 millones de km2, es decir 1,02 millones de Km2 más en 2015. Los que lo dicen son Andrew Shepherd, de la Universidad de Leeds y Judith Curry del Instituto de Tecnología de Georgia en Atlanta y experta en ciclos atmosféricos. Es posible que a estos dos les pague Vladimiro o Kim Jong-Un o Bashar Al-Ásad, no lo sé Amador, te prometo que si lo supiera, serías el primero en saberlo.

Sí te puedo contar como "anécdota" que el jefe de los servicios informativos de meteorología de la cadena de televisión pública francesa France2, escribió un libro, hace más o menos un año, en el que explicaba que el tal cambio climático no es tal. Lo pusieron de patitas en la calle al día siguiente de la publicación del libro. Es un funcionario pero nada a contar nubes a la calle. Es decir que algo se cuece en este tema como para que los positivistas del cambio climático, se cepillen de esa manera tan poco elegante y científica a una persona que, al fin y al cabo, es un experto.

No trato de polemizar Amador porque como comprenderás no hay forma de polemizar cuando las fuentes de información que uno baraja son otras que sus propios conocimientos como experto y, además, no es el espíritu del hilo polemizar porque sí, porque me da la gana y así me entretengo.

Pego el enlace de la fuente de la información que doy. La fuente original es del sitio germano klagemauer.tv. No sé, una vez más quién, está detrás de todas estas fuentes pero te puedo asegurar que el caso del jefe de informativos de meteorología de France2 fue un caso sonado en las Galias - ahora están enfrascados en la lucha contra el peligrosísimo Burkini que como todos los conspiracionistas saben es un arma de destrución masiva de las más letales - ¡estos gabachos!.

Augmentation des glaces qui augmentent malgré le réchauffement climatique ou l'arnaque voulue - Wikistrike


----------



## JohnGalt (26 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Charlar sobre economía, metales preciosos, geopolítica, me resulta apasionante y divertido.
> 
> ...





Así es, apasionante...

Una pregunta retórica: de verdad crees que la ciudad de Berna rechazaría usando el INGLÉS una supuesta aplicación de Einstein? Apuesto una onza de plata a que no, a ques eso es un fake ... 

Y de ahí, me permito dar una puntada más en la argumentación: hay muuuuuchs información falsa y manipulada en la red, que puede hacer de forma intencionada o no, confundir a la masa. Un ejemplo, os acordáis de un email que hablaba de la emanación de benceno si encendías el aire acondicionado del coche cuando había estado expuesto al sol? Pues eso... Y siempre, la mano que mece la cuna... Hay barbaridades por parte de los negacionistas y por parte de los "cambistas"... En el punto medio está todo: hay un efecto antropogenico en el CC...

Respecto a esto, ayer en el vuelo de regreso vi en el avión una película de dibujos animados titulada April and the extraordinario World. Es para adultos. Una joya, una metáfora en sí misma de nuestra sociedad, de los valores que nos mueven... Y que vienen de nuestra evolución animal.... Si podéis, vedla... Daría para un debate interesante.

Abrazos...

JG


----------



## kikepm (26 Ago 2016)

Pues yo si me voy a mojar.

El calentamiento global, ahora cambio climático, de origen antropogénico es una estafa lamentable DE LA QUE NI DIOS SE ACORDARÁ DENTRO DE 50 AÑOS.

Es tal el evidente sesgo informativo hacia este tema que a mi personalmente ME ASQUEA profundamente, y estoy hasta los mismísmos de oir en los medios que si los osos polares se ahogan (Cojones, que se ahoguen de un puñetera vez), que si las plagas de langostas y terribles virus nos van a asolar (temo más otras plagas con dos piernas y brazos y alojadas en los parlamentos), que si el deshielo, que si los 0,51º o el PUTO PALO DE HOCKEY.

HASTA LOS MISMÍSIMOS DE ESTE CUENTO CHINO.

Ala, me he quedado a gusto.


Eso sin olvidar el óptimo climático medieval, que DE POR SI SOLO REFUTA LA IDEA DE QUE UN MODELO DE ORDENADOR PUEDA *EXPLICAR* Y LO QUE ES MÁS IMPORTANTE, *CORRELACIONAR* UN AUMENTO DADO DE TEMPERATURAS CON SU ORIGEN, HUMANO PARA MÁS SEÑAS.


----------



## Pedernal (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, al margen del cambio climático.... Cada vez hay menos bosques en la península, acuíferos contaminados, incendios, aire con exceso de NOx en las ciudades, especies esenciales para la biodiversidad al límite de la extinción...
El calentamiento del planeta es una gota de agua en un océano... Yo no gastaría tiempo en discutir si, sí o si no. Lo cierto es que en 30 años ha habido un cambio a peor y por este camino en 50 años sólo quedarán insectos.

Un saludo


----------



## Charizato21 (26 Ago 2016)

Han publicado en la Carta de la Bolsa un pequeño texto del discurso de laxante Yellen

Os pego aquí los dos primeros párrafos que me han parecido geniales:


""-- 
El discurso de la presidenta de la Fed está proporcionando una oportunidad para que Wall Street juegue a uno de sus juegos favoritos: Interpretar un discurso de Janet Yellen". En términos de declaraciones crípticas, la presidenta del banco central más poderoso del mundo es la hija y heredera del expresidente Alan Greenspan. 

Todavía no alcanza a su maestro Greenspan que ya dijo en su momento: "Sé que ustedes piensan que entienden lo que pensaban que dije, pero no estoy seguro de que comprendan que lo oyeron no es lo que quería decir", pero su presentación en el simposio de Jackson Hole necesitó un considerable esfuerzo. --""

La Carta de la Bolsa - BOLSA: Los traders sufren interpretando a Yellen



Esto me lleva a una pregunta ... de lo nuestro:

¿Va a cumplirse la pauta histórica y ser este mes septiembre un mes de fuerte subida?


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

- Vaya "tontería" por calificarlo de alguna manera y es que los musulmanes rusos son rusos... Y algunos deberían informarse bien antes de afirmar según qué cosas. ¿O todos los musulmanes españoles son emigrantes? Vamos, de puta "pandereta", propio de nuestro país...

- Y NADIE me ha rebatido "científicamente" los datos que he dado sobre esta ESTAFA que es el "Cambio Climático". Por tanto, si no sale en este tema un "espadachín" con cierta entidad, mejor paso y dedico mi tiempo a otra cosa. Afortunadamente, mi "pozo de Cultura" se debe a que estoy continuamente estudiando y cuestionando muchas cosas, incluso de la llamada Ciencia "oficial"...

Y como dijo Julio Verne (¿sólo un "visionario"?): "La Ciencia, muchacho, está hecha de errores, pero de errores útiles de contar, pues poco a poco, conducen a la verdad."

Y, evidentemente, a muchos NO les interesa que se conozca la VERDAD... ¡Joder! es que hay que RECAUDAR a los "ignorantes"...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 21:12 ----------

# Pedernal: Vamos, vamos... Que aún recuerdo cuando toda la MIERDA de las cloacas desembocaba en la mar... ¿No era PEOR aquello? Claro, que pocos se quejaban entonces y ahora NADIE se acuerda de ello. Hablamos también de los vertidos de aquellos tiempos e incluso en los puertos comerciales...

Que vengo de familia vinculada a la mar... incluida la militar. Y a día de hoy sigo teniendo mucha vinculación con ella.

Y NO te voy a negar que "algo" está sucediendo: se observa en la Flora y la Fauna (ahora hay menos insectos, por si no lo sabes...) y en los comportamientos, por ejemplo, de muchas aves migratorias y que prefieren quedarse por nuestras latitudes a respirar nuestro CO2 en vez de seguir con sus rutas tradicionales.

Creo que debemos diferenciar entre la agresión medioambiental y lo que algunos se empecinan en atribuirlo al "Cambio Climático"...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (26 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, al margen del cambio climático.... Cada vez hay menos bosques en la península, acuíferos contaminados, incendios, aire con exceso de NOx en las ciudades, especies esenciales para la biodiversidad al límite de la extinción...
> 
> .../...
> 
> Un saludo



Llevas razón pedernal pero párate a pensar en lo siguiente.

Desde hace varias decenas de años en, por ejemplo, Francia, país, en su tiempo, gran potencia agrícola, se utiliza el suelo (la tierra) como soporte para el cultivo no como elemento que alimenta el cultivo. Eso lo hacen con agentes externos químicos, los abonos, y otros agentes externos químicos que luchan contra las enfermedades y las plagas.

Los pioneros del cultivo en tierra, sólo como soporte para las raíces, nada más, fueron los israelíes, por razones obvias, solo tienen piedras y arena y no tienen agua, luego de alguna manera se las tenían que ingeniar para tener tomates y naranjas.

Bien, todo esto parece sin consecuencias negativas e incluso un gran avance de la ciencia: la tierra ya no es necesaria para alimentar el maíz sólo es necesaria para que el maíz agarre en un soporte y no se caiga.

Mi pregunta es ¿todas estas superficies de cultivo artificial contribuyen al buen desarrollo del clima o lo joden (perdón)?

Pues va a resultar que más jode (perdón) 1 millón de hectáreas de trigo en el Midwest que el puto (perdón) mechero que utilizo yo para encender mi pipa.

¿Qué ocurre? Que me confiscarán mi mechero y seguirán tratando a la tierra como un producto derivado (de los del mercado de valores).

De eso, no habla nadie y menos el Al Gore, adalid en sus tiempos de "We are the World We are The People".


----------



## kikepm (26 Ago 2016)

Aún hay otro tema que los canlentólogos no suelen tratar. En realidad, un incremento de temperaturas de varios ºC podría ser BENEFICIOSO para una mayoría de personas que pueblan la Tierra.

¿Por que la temperatura actual es la óptima? Incluso aunque el aumento térmico fuera provocado por el hombre, dicho aumento podría resultar en mayor número de tierras fértiles, menos plagas (y no más, como erróneamente se atribuye), y más días de sol y playa .

Leñe, ya solo falta ampliar las vacaciones a dos meses.


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# plastic_age: No es tan sencillo, sino todo el mundo se agarraría a ello, ¿No? Los soportes y las resistencias están AHÍ hasta que "ellos" deciden tumbarlos y entonces son perforados como si fueran mantequilla...

# Charizato21: Pues, ya has visto como tenía razón sobre lo que iba a pasar hoy con el Oro... Ahora andaba por los $1324,95, pero el rango diario ha estado entre los $1321,55 y los $1344,75...

Las pautas estacionales se reflejan en un conjunto amplio de años, pero te voy a dar una "sorpresa": el pasado año 2015, en el mes de Septiembre el alza fue de aproximadamente unos $26 Dólares, pero en los años 2014, 2013 y 2012 finalizaron con caídas... ¿Y este Septiembre? Sigo pensando que subirá y, posiblemente, "testee" la resistencia esa que está en los entornos de los $1400. ¿Superarla? Ahora mismo NO apuesto por ello, pero vamos a esperar que nos deparan las Bolsas en Septiembre (suele ser su PEOR mes del año...)

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, tampoco quiero seguir dando la matraca pero, un ejemplo brutal de como el hombre destruye su entorno sin necesidad de cambio climático por medio es el Mar de Aral. Un mar de agua dulce, casi como medio Mediterraneo que fue prácticamente desecado para cultivar algodón. Ya sólo queda barro y algún charco, y las fotos de enormes barcos de pesca varados en la arena del desierto junto a los camellos.
Ese es el futuro del ser humano, ya que la codicia es más fuerte que es amor a sus descendientes.
En España tenemos el ejemplo del Mar Menor, una laguna salada a la que llegan todos los residuos de los fertilizantes de la zona. Hace años que se sabía lo que ocurriría pero la codicia puede a la razón. Cuando el suelo este ácido por los fertilizantes los industriales de los melones y los tomates buscarán otro lugar y dejarán ahí toda su mierda. Los turistas ya no irán en verano a una charca de gorrinos que huele mal...
La codicia siempre busca una excusa perfecta para seguir haciendo lo mismo hasta que se rompe el ecosistema y son los lugareños los que pagan el estropicio.

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (26 Ago 2016)

Bueno, un comentario más de "dinero" que, al fin y al cabo parece que es lo que más preocupa a élites y no élites.

Pues resulta que a los suizos también les empieza a azotar la parca.

El AVS (Fondo de Seguro de Jubilación) entra en números rojos.
¿Por qué?
Pues porque lo han invertido todo en derivados.

El artículo que enlazo está en francés (es de una economista suiza francófona). Merece la pena que le deis al traductor (no es una cantamañanas).

Hay un dato que da, que si bien no es el fondo de su artículo, me ha llamado la atención (traduzco el párrafo):
_
"En febrero de 2015 decíamos que según los datos de Cáritas Suisse, la pauperización de los suizos no ha dejado de aumentar, y ello desde el momento en que se decidió reestructurar a nuestro país de arriba abajo par hacer de él uno de los pilares de la globalización. Cáritas Suisse daba en 2007 la cifra de 900.000 pobres en nuestro país"._

La población total de Suiza es algo superior a los 8 millones.

Les fonds AVS en danger. Liliane Held-Khawam + Dossier


----------



## amador (26 Ago 2016)

Tienes razón JohnGalt. 

Te paso la original real en Aleman.

Portal: The Einstein forgery - University of Bern

Era sólo un ejemplo, se podría poner otro cualquiera, con cualquier otro científico, simplemente era para ilustrar mi argumentación.

Un saludo




JohnGalt dijo:


> Así es, apasionante...
> 
> Una pregunta retórica: de verdad crees que la ciudad de Berna rechazaría usando el INGLÉS una supuesta aplicación de Einstein? Apuesto una onza de plata a que no, a ques eso es un fake ... /QUOTE]


----------



## fernandojcg (26 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo: Ahí os dejo un interesante artículo "metalero"...

- The GLD vs GOLD

Y lo dejo por hoy. Me voy a leer algo sobre el Siglo II del Imperio Romano... Je,je,je... anda que no se pasaron por el "Arco del Triunfo" el "medio ambiente", tanto los romanos como los demás pueblos... Y ¡Joder! el planeta sigue existiendo... ¿Qué "raro", No?

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (26 Ago 2016)

Amador sabias palabras y el mar muerto poco le queda para morirse del todo , esta putrefacto secandose a marchas forzadas, y los judíos no se bañan ya ni de coña, como mucho alguna vieja giri inglesa que no se a enterado aún y el judío que vive del poco turismo pues no le va a decir que no se bañe. Pues en España la sequía cada vez abarca más zonas y las islas canarias se estan pelando muy rápido porque hace unos años largos que no cae gota, pero casi todas las CCAA están afectadas ya por la sequía.
Fernando no te alteres porque no estemos de acuerdo con ese 1% de mangantes con bata pagados por la derecha creacionista más reaccionaria y fanática que niegan el factor humano en el cambio climático. Todos los estudios que niegan el calentamiento global están pagados por las indústrias más contaminantes y eso es así. Por dios si los mejores expertos del mundo lo han dicho llevamos un periodo estable en el clima en los últimos milenios y desde principios del siglo pasado hemos cambiado el clima de forma descomunal haciendolo mucho más inestable y caliente lo que provoca desastres naturales produdido por el calentamiento global por el efecto invernadero de tirar al aire cientos de millones de gases. Este año hemos batido el record de calor en todo el mundo y en Europa desde que hay registros.
Pero bueno Fernando que si tu quieres creerte a esa panda de farsantes estás en tu derecho.


----------



## amador (27 Ago 2016)

Os paso algún ejemplo más de la proporción de científicos a favor del efecto del hombre en el cambio climático y de los que no.

James L. Powell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

De 13950 artículos científicos revisados por pares (no opiniones sensacionalistas en Internet), sólo 24 no estaban a favor. Es abrumador.

Sobre el meteorólogo mediático francés que comentaba frisch, decir que escribió un libro de opinión "no revisado por pares". Es decir, que puede publicar lo que quiera y nadie se lo rebate o revisa antes.

Un científico serio normalmente no escribe para el público sino en revistas indexadas.

Si veis la portada del libro ...

Climat investigation, de Philippe Verdier - Le blog de Francis Richard

... con su foto en plan mediático. No se, me suena a otro Toharia ...

Saludos


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

Ojalá tengas razón, Amador.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Ago 2016)

Pues que opinais de los coches eléctricos? Alguien sabe si se usa oro o plata en su fabricación? La producción de vehículos eléctricos parece que va a aumentar bastante en los próximos años y podría ser buena opción entrar en bolsa ahora como cuando los primeros que compraron un buen puñado de acciones de Apple al inicio de la compañía.
Coches eléctricos - Marcas, modelos y novedades


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2016)

Os podeis ahorrar mucho tiempo de lectura sobre el Cambio Climático, aplicando una "ley universal" descubierta hace unos pocos años que dice mas o menos que "cualquier cosa que defiendan los progres, y sus actores afines, es FALSA, O UNA FARSA MONTADA INICIALMENTE SOBRE UNA MEDIA VERDAD, que acaba empeorando la situación inicial". 

Ejemplos: Cambio climatico, violencia de genero (nunca hubo menos casos de maltrato demostrado y de machismo en toda la Historia de la humanidad, y sin embargo vivimos bombardeados de noticias que te hacen sentir que a las mujeres las están exterminando hombres blancos heterosexuales malvadisimos, fachas y del Real Madrid), refugiados sirios (emigrantes economicos de Filipinas, Vietnam, MArruecos, etc) , niños sirios (los blancos que se ahogan en piscinas en verano, no importan) ahogados en una playa (y no son niños, son muñecos de plástico), etc etc etc.

Todo lo que defiende la masa progre, todo es mentira.

Otro dia hablamos de los de que defienden la Seguridad Social (que cualquiera que haya viajado un poco sabe que tiene fallos pero que es buenisima y hay que defenderla de verdad), pero se van a tener sus hijos al Sinai de USA pagando una millonada, o de los que se llenan la boca defendiendo las pensiones publicas a los 60 años, pero también defienden el aborto indiscriminado impidiendo que haya niños que nos paguen algún dia dichas pensiones...

Es la defensa del slogan por el slogan, los intelectuales de muro de Caralibro, de Twitter, no dan para más...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

- HUMANO DE PLATA: ¿Yo "alterado"? Que poco me conoces... Soy un tipo muy seguro y lo único que me puede alterar es algo que me afecte mucho en lo personal y ahí NO entra para NADA lo que se pueda decir en un foro. Y menos en un debate donde expresamos opiniones y aportamos información, nada más... Además, entiendo que mi opinión -y la de la mayor parte de los conforeros- NO ha sido refutada con DATOS que invaliden los que yo aporte en relación al CO2 y los cambios climáticos en siglos anteriores... algo muy parecido a lo sucedido en el debate que se hizo por aquí en relación a las Vacunas y donde se impusieron los "negacionistas"... ¿O no lo recordáis? Por cierto, yo NO participe en el mismo por falta de "conocimientos" y es que donde no llego, NO llego...

Bien, HUMANO DE PLATA, vuelves a FALLAR:

Según organismos "oficiales":

- La temperatura media mundial de la superficie ha aumentado de 0,6ºC aproximadamente en el Siglo XX...

- La temperatura ha aumentado durante los cuatro últimos decenios en 8 kilómetros inferiores de la atmósfera: +0.05 +/- 0,10ºC por decenio. 

Respecto a las Islas Canarias, ¿las conoces bien? Yo SÍ y vuelves a FALLAR:

- «En Canarias no llueve» o el mito del turista y el buen tiempo - ABC.es

Y, mira, sobre el tema de la degradación medio ambiental, sobre todo en la mar, sé mucho entre otras cosas porque mi padre (q.e.p.d.) fue uno de los primeros en este país en colaborar profesionalmente en su estudio e investigación... Y hablamos de los años 70... Digo "profesionalmente" porque lo hizo como buzo y remunerado. Es curioso como esos estudios se "perdieron" o fueron "recuperados" por otros con otros nombres y que NO recogen a los científicos y profesionales de aquella época.

# astur_burbuja: Te "sobra" lo de "progres", pero te hubiera dicho lo mismo si me hubieras puesto "fachas"... En el tema del "Cambio Climático" hay mucha más gente con "pasta" que "progres" (que sólo generan "ruido"...). Y en la llamada "Violencia de Género" el "bombardeo" ha sido continuado en la última legislatura y me parece que el PP no tiene NADA de "progre"... ¿O SÍ?

Y, abundando en ello, detrás de los medios de comunicación "oficiales" NO hay "progres" ni "fachas": sólo una Oligarquía que NO conoce ninguna ideología, bueno menos una: la del DINERO...

Saludos.


----------



## JohnGalt (27 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> - HUMANO DE PLATA: ¿Yo "alterado"? Que poco me conoces... Soy un tipo muy seguro y lo único que me puede alterar es algo que me afecte mucho en lo personal y ahí NO entra para NADA lo que se pueda decir en un foro. Y menos en un debate donde expresamos opiniones y aportamos información, nada más... Además, entiendo que mi opinión -y la de la mayor parte de los conforeros- NO ha sido refutada con DATOS que invaliden los que yo aporte en relación al CO2 y los cambios climáticos en siglos anteriores... algo muy parecido a lo sucedido en el debate que se hizo por aquí en relación a las Vacunas y donde se impusieron los "negacionistas"... ¿O no lo recordáis? Por cierto, yo NO participe en el mismo por falta de "conocimientos" y es que donde no llego, NO llego...
> 
> ...



Te me has adelantado al comentario de progres.... Pensé exactamente lo mismo. Pero no sólo aplicado al CC. La polarización de la sociedad en progres y fachas, usando estos dos términos en foros y conversaciones, solo es una muestra de lambanalizacion intelectual de la masa. Mientras tanto, la mano que mece la cuna, simplemente, sonríe.

Saludos


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (27 Ago 2016)

Astur burbuja yo creo en las 18 palabras y quiero dejar un planeta habitable para nuestros descendientes. De que serviría poder perpetuar nuestra estirpe si les condenamos a vivir en una tierra baldía? Hemos de preservar nuestro habitat por una sencilla razón, porqué en él vivimos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2016)

Es evidente que aquí el debate de fondo, no es el clima. Eso es solo una excusa más para intentar demostrar lo manipulable que es la masa mediante los medios de "masas"

Pensad por un instante que no existiera ni TV, radio, internet, prensa escrita...sé que es mucho pensar, pero ¿Cuántos de nosotros estaríamos preocupados por el cambio climático?

Mirad, si nos han convencido de que el dinero fiat tiene tanto valor, y prácticamente nadie lo cuestiona...al menos no en mi entorno diario, difícilmente vamos a lograr que la masa se cuestione sucesos de los que realmente apenas sabe nada como el propio cambio climático, el desvío de las corrientes marinas, la variación del magnetismo terrestre, las tormentas solares, los rayos cósmicos, el fondo de radiación, el período de semi desintegración de elementos radiactivos...

Hay miles de cosas de las que solo sabemos lo que nos cuentan, y ahí radica el problema, por eso os puse el otro día la frase de Sócrates, no por otra cosa, solo para que se entienda lo que sí y lo que no sabemos.

Podemos poner 100 estudios que avalen lo que sea, y los que lo escriben pueden decir que son eminencias en la materia, y quizá solo sean actores y actrices de un vodevil.

La cuestión es "y esto lo aprendí de los mercados de valores hace años", lo que podemos afirmar con rotundidad, y lo que solo son elucubraciones. 

A mi en la escuela también me enseñaron que USA era el país a imitar, sus multinacionales, sus formas de gobierno, su democracia, su "libertad", me enseñaron lo que otros les enseñaron a ellos, y así hacia atrás...¿es cierto todo lo que me enseñaron?...la respuesta es NO, pero tampoco es todo mentira, y eso es lo realmente jodido...descubrir una mentira entre 100 verdades.

¿En Corea del norte viven mal?...coño, pues si me guio por los medios de masas allí viven extorsionados y amedrentados a cada minuto de sus vidas...¿es verdad?...a ciencia cierta yo no lo sé, ni puedo afirmar con rotundidad.

Lo que si puedo afirmar con rotundidad es esto A=B; B=C entonces A=C

Por cierto como decía S Hawking...hay que ir mirando de buscar planetas alternativos a largo plazo, pues la tierra morirá, con o sin nuestra ayuda, y eso es bastante probable, ¿no? 

Un saludo y muy buen fin de semana a todos, estemos o no de acuerdo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Je,je,je... Ayer estuve leyendo -más bien "repasando"...- acerca de la muerte de Plinio el Viejo, allá por el 79 d.C. Vaya, vaya... murió, probablemente, asfixiado por la "contaminación" atmosférica de los gases volcánicos procedentes de la erupción del Vesubio que sepultó a Pompeya y a Herculano... Y eso que estaba a cierta "distancia"... En fin, que NO se debió al "Efecto Invernadero" ni al puto CO2, sino a algo que ha sucedido en la superficie terrestre desde que ésta existe...

En fin, como ya dije, dejo el tema porque NO hay "contrapartida" de entidad...::

Y os dejo un extraordinario artículo... Va en la línea que suelo comentar por aquí, pero también en lo que pienso en relación a la minería de los MPs... Muy, pero que MUY INTERESANTE...:

- http://srsroccoreport.com/gold-debt-the-1929-great-depression-vs-the-next-great-collapse/

Saludos.


----------



## kikepm (27 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> Os paso algún ejemplo más de la proporción de científicos a favor del efecto del hombre en el cambio climático y de los que no.
> 
> James L. Powell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> De 13950 artículos científicos revisados por pares (no opiniones sensacionalistas en Internet), sólo 24 no estaban a favor. Es abrumador.




Me acabas de convencer. De hecho a partir de ahora dejaré de utilizar la argumentación discursiva para proveerme de razones y haré algo mucho más simple: CONTARÉ científicos a favor o en contra de una idea.


Que alguien proponga siquiera semejante estupidez debería resultar RIDÍCULO para cualquiera familiariazado con la filosofía de la ciencia, y sobre que es y como se aplica el método científico.

NUNCA JAMÁS LA PROPORCIÓN DE CIENTÍFICOS EN FAVOR DE UNA IDEA es una argumento a favor de la misma.


El que no se entienda que significa y como se aplica el "método científico" es algo bastante lamentable, a mi entender, pero que en cuestiones calentológicas se siga proponiendo que el debate NO existe porque "todos" los científicos están en a favor de una hipótesis, solo demuestra que algo APESTA en sus posiciones.


Y la verdad es que este discurso forma parte de los argumentos de calentólogos, que es expuesto en los medios y reflejado por muchas personas en foros como este, y que yo resumiría en los siguientes:

1. El calentamiento global humanamente inducido existe y lo demuestra el registro X de temperaturas y el aumento de las tasas de CO2 atmosférico.

2. Somos legión, una proporción abrumadora, de expertos en clima, lo que significa que tenemos razón.

3. Todos los que no aceptan nuestra idea son acientíficos, o apoyan intereses espúreos de corporaciones que los financian, o no son opiniones hechas por expertos.

4. Usaremos todos los métodos que sean precisos para identificar, señalar, impedir publicar y cerrar filas en torno a nuestra RELIGIÓN calentológica. (bueno, en realidad este punto no ha sido expuesto en los medios, como cualquiera que leyó sobre el Climagate con mente abierta fue capaz de ver, el silencio sobre unas acusaciones basadas en informes y emails cuya autenticidad reconocieron sus autores, la justificación previa a las conclusiones y la defensa a ultranza que recibieron de los medios, algo inaudito y sospechoso como pocas cosas en la vida).


Así que podemos elucubrar que se está produciendo otra revolución epistemológica de la mano del calentologismo, y que viene a decirnos que solo la ciencia gubernamental es CIENCIA y que solo los expertos designados por los políticos son CIENTÍFICOS.


Edito: esto último me recuerda bastante al caso de la genética de estado rusa de los años 40 a 60 del S.XX.

Lei un gran libro de MArtin Gardner llamado La cienca: lo bueno, lo malo y lo falso, en el que si mal no recuerdo explicaba el proceso ESTATAL del dominio de la genética de Lysenko durante décadas, algo sobre lo que cualqueir amante de la ciencia debería leer. La ciencia de estado es REAL, y produce efectos REALES y, desde luego, MALA CIENCIA.




---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 13:44 ----------




astur_burbuja dijo:


> Todo lo que defiende la masa progre, todo es mentira.



En realidad yo llevo sosteniendo décadas una idea bastante parecida:

Todo las ideas polémicas que defienden los medios de masas en forma de consenso SON MENTIRA. Ejemplos:

- Los serbios causaron las guerras balcánicas y todas los genocidios y fosas comunes fueron motivados por acciones bélicas de su parte

- Las drogas son malas malísimas de la muerte y hay que escapar de ellas

- MArio Conde es un banquero corrupto, el único en realidad ya que los demás no salen por la tv, y merece estar en prisión.

- La transición fue una ruptura suave con la dictadura y nos brindó una estupenda democracia

- Los pisos nunca bajaban, alquilar era tirar el dinero.


Y así con todo. Sugiero que cada cual siga haciendo un ejercicio de ideas que tienen consenso mediático y las niegue metódicamente. Os aseguro que ayuda bastante a sintetizar y realizar una crítica interesante.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

Por prolongar un poco la tertulia sobre el tema del clima (pero no para polemizar, no tengo los conocimientos) mi opinión es que lo del clima va en un paquete que es un todo. Nada en esta tierra, ni en este mundo, ni en el universo escapa a la regla del orden. De hecho la palabra "Cosmos" en griego significa "orden". No me refiero en el sentido de autoridad sino en el de concatenación de hechos. 

Hay un orden en las cosas. Si se rompe el orden, empiezan los problemas.

Creo que uno de los hitos en éste romper el orden está en algo tan sencillo como suplantar calidad por cantidad.

Vivimos con una descripción del mundo en el que se prima la cantidad a la calidad.

La razón, en mi opinión, es una vez más bastante sencilla: la cantidad genera más ingresos a aquellos que detentan la capacidad de producir cantidad.

No es cierto que la cantidad haya permitido que todos coman para saciar su hambre. Sencillamente, no es cierto y, cada vez, menos (incluso en nuestras sociedades desarrolladas).

Volviendo al clima, sinceramente, yo cuando veo esas Conferencias Globales en las que más que tratar un problema, se vende una ideología, y como tal un instrumento de poder, no puedo menos que sonreír ácidamente.

¿Quién de ellos está dispuesto a poner sobre la mesa que es posible que el problema de base (uno) es la suplantación de la calidad por la cantidad?

Pues yo creo que ninguno porque se les acaba el chollo que no sólo es dinero, sino, sobre todo, poder.

_Edito_ Si a esto añadimos que el volcán Imbabura en el norte del Ecuador no va a pedir permiso al Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU para entrar en erupción, pues yo creo que está si no meridianamente claro, sí algo más claro.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

A las buenas tardes estimados foreros, acabo de quedarme ojiplático leyendo esta noticia, ¿que os parece todo esto?.
Hoy por hoy casi que preferiría no tener ni un duro a tener unos pocos k en el banco, y ya hasta fuera de él.

* ‘Impuestazo’ de Hacienda por reingresar en el banco el dinero guardado debajo del colchón *

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.com...772322755.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...banco-dinero-guardado-debajo-del-colchon.html

Bueno bueno, no parece funcionar ningún enlace 8:.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

No le des más vueltas: el mensaje es claro 

"Su dinero no es suyo es nuestro y nosotros velamos por el bienestar de todos luego nos lo quedamos por el bien de todos".

Es curioso porque este sistema en el que vivimos es de un estalinismo o de un maoismo supino. 

Nada que en Génova 13 (o en Ferraz 70) han descubierto el Libro Rojo de Mao.

_Edito _El enlace de la noticia

http://www.elconfidencialdigital.co...reingresar-guardado-colchon_0_2772322755.html


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Los más "viejos" de este hilo ya saben que avisamos de que se iba a producir lo que esa noticia indica. Y una vez más nos "adelantamos" a los acontecimientos y tampoco tiene excesivo "mérito", ya que se veía venir, al igual que otras medidas que están en camino dentro de la REPRESIÓN al AHORRO CONSERVADOR que estamos viviendo. A ver si nos enteramos de que NO quieren que haya dinero "conservador": o en el Banco o en el Casino de los "mercados"...

En fin, está claro lo que hay que hacer, ¿No? Pues, sencillo: cuanto menos dinero en el Banco MUCHO MEJOR y a primar Bancolchón, el MEJOR y MÁS "SEGURO" Banco del mundo... Es triste decirlo así, pero es lo que hay... ¡Ah! y que quede bien CLARITO: el dinero de uno NO es suyo, es de cualquiera menos "suyo"... ¡Manda Cojones!

Y hay muchas formas de "materializarlo"... ¡Joder! que hay que ser muy "torpe" para caer como lo han hecho algunos "palominos"... Es lo malo de vivir desinformado, es decir sólo pendiente de la información que emana desde los massmierda "oficiales"...

En fin, que por aquí seguiremos dando la "vara" al Sistema... claro que mientras podamos y nos dejen...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> No le des más vueltas: el mensaje es claro
> 
> "Su dinero no es suyo es nuestro y nosotros velamos por el bienestar de todos luego nos lo quedamos por el bien de todos".
> 
> ...


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2016)

PERDON POR EL OFFTOPIC Y EL TOCHAZO QUE ME HA SALIDO

Me reafirmo en lo de "progres"...es como lo de fachas...No es un calificativo exclusivo de un partido, aunque en España en función de lo que digas, te quieren ya clasificar como miembro de uno de los bandos.


Yo revindico el tercer bando, los que estamos hartos de la masa, tanto progre como facha, del slogan facil...HAy progres en el PP (slogan vacio, politica de cara a la galeria, cero lecturas) y fachas en el otro lado (las actitudes de mucho podemitas podrían perfectamente encajar en la Alemania del 33)

El principal problema de la actualidad, y que explica todos los demás problemas, es la "libertad" que se le ha dado a la mayoría de la masa, para exponer en voz alta "sus pensamientos" , inundando de "ruido" (basura lo llamaría yo) el espacio publico, e impidiendo que las buenas ideas o razonamientos tengan alguna posibilidad de éxito. 

Esa libertad también se expresa en que hoy en dia es políticamente incorrecto decir que hay gente que merece mas la pena que otra, y cuyas acciones o pensamientos deberian estar privilegiados sobre los del resto, por el bien común de la especie. Con esa autoimposición que todo el mundo se hace, para librarse de ser llamado publicamente fascista, machista, racista etc, te encuentras con aberraciones como dinero publico dedicado a estudios de genaro en lugar de invertirlo en investigación de vacunas o cancer, a un tipo como Assange que nos puede caer bien o mal, pero intento hacer algo para cambiar las cosas y encerrado en una casa porque una choni le denunció FALSAMENTE por violación, un partido político que defiende que cualquier animal vale igual o mas que una persona y que se traduce en esto:

Experimento Social: Un Gato, Un Perro Y Dos Niños Abandonados En Una Plaza. Mira La Reacción De La Gente.

Vivimos en la dictadura de los débiles y los imbéciles.

No llegaremos a nada, no saldremos de esta crisis (biológica y cultural más que económica) mientras se siga defendiendo y manteniendo la farsa, de que todos somos iguales porque sí. Una cosa es tener los mismo derechos y obligaciones (cosa que hoy en dia no sucede en Occidente, donde si naces con un apéndice de carne extra entre las piernas, tienes todas las de perder) y otra cosa es el igualitarismo que los "progres" (y enteded aquí como progre algo mas que ser de un partido, entended una forma de se, borreguil, vacía, repetidora de sloganes como cacatúas, de postureo más que de contenido) defienden a capa y espada, para seguir taponando y machacando a los individuos que merecen la pena, en un esfuerzo de igualarnos a todoos por abajo, en la mediocridad.

Referente al "Cambio Climático"...no me preocuparía...en caso de existir (que lo dudo) , la tecnología y la ciencia nos volverán a sacar del problema, como siempre, siempre y cuando las dejen funcionar y no las acusen de heteropatriarcales o racistas, o algo así.

PD: Reedito este PD para contestarte Fernando...PP = PSOE desde hace muuuuuchos años. Por eso aunque critico a los progres , no dejo que los fachas den lecciones... Son iguales en casi todo, y en lo mas importante y lo que mas nos afecta, no se diferencia ni en una puta coma. Por eso para mi , el PP actual es progre. (y nunca he votado a ninguno de los dos partidos)


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

# gurrumino: Por ejemplo... pero siguen habiendo otras "opciones": NI PUTO CASO y a seguir guardando en Bancolchón, teniendo divisas físicas o, si no os gusta el "formato", vía Fondos de Inversión monetarios con Gestoras extranjeras, etc., etc. Que "alternativas" hay y muchas, de momento...

Luego, que hay que comprar un frigorífico, pagar al mecánico, etc. pues se saca del "cajero" de Bancolchón y, en definitiva, se trata de mantener el "circuito"...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> PERDON POR EL OFFTOPIC Y EL TOCHAZO QUE ME HA SALIDO
> 
> 
> *Referente al "Cambio Climático"...no me preocuparía...en caso de existir (que lo dudo) , la tecnología y la ciencia nos volverán a sacar del problema, como siempre, siempre y cuando las dejen funcionar y no las acusen de heteropatriarcales o racistas, o algo así.
> ...


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

# gurrumino: ¡Equilicuá! Además, que uno está ducho en Historia: ¿alquien me puede demostrar que ahora existe más contaminación medio ambiental que durante el desarrollo de la 2ª Guerra Mundial? Y ¡Joder! que fueron unos cuantos "añitos"...::

Saludos.:


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> # gurrumino: ¡Equilicúa! Además, que uno está ducho en Historia: ¿alquien me puede demostrar que ahora existe más contaminación medio ambiental que durante el desarrollo de la 2ª Guerra Mundial? Y ¡Joder! que fueron unos cuantos "añitos"...::::
> 
> Saludos.



Pues diría que no, osea que no creo que nadie pueda demostrarlo. Posiblemente sea uno de los periodos de la era moderna en que mas mierda flotaba en el ambiente, al menos en Europia.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

No es cuestión de haber estudiado (por lo menos en mi caso) de hecho, a mí, todo esto me coge con el paso cambiado, por otras razones.

Yo lo que primo es vivir en paz con mi conciencia, aunque pierda y lo pase fatal.

¡Ya estamos predicando!

¿Metalizarse?

Si he entendido bien (y sé que lo he entendido bien) el discurso razonado que se ha explicado en este hilo desde tiempos inmemoriales, los MPés están entre las opciones para salvaguardar parte de su patrimonio en unos tiempos en los que te pueden quitar la chaqueta por orden del Tribunal Constitucional.

Hace un tiempo (creo que unos dos años) consulté con fernando la posibilidad de obtener réditos con una inversión en MPés. Con mucho tacto, fernando, me dio a entender que los MPés, en su opinión, no es para eso. Es otra cosa.

¿Metalizarse?

Sí

¿Qué más?

Alubias, garbanzos, lentejas y quien pueda un huerto.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

NO, gurrumino, fue en casi todo el Globo... ya sea por mar (¿cuántos petroleros fueron hundidos y cuántos millones de Toneladas de Petróleo acabaron en el mar?), por tierra o por el aire...

Venga ya... que no os "vendan" flores "artificiales" en vez de NATURALES...

Saludos.

Edito: # frisch: Efectivamente, es así y creo que SIEMPRE he mantenido esa posición. Los MPs NO son un sustituto del Dinero, sino que son el auténtico Dinero y la "alternativa" al que conocemos como tal, por tanto: "seguro" y/o "reserva de valor". Y eso se debiera combinar con otras opciones, como la Despensa + Medicamentos en la línea prepper que siempre he defendido.

De todas formas, frisch, creo que gurrumino lo apuntaba como una "opción" y NO como la "única"...

Saludos.

Edito: astur_burbuja: Pues, me das la "razón" en lo que apuntaba... Y "oiga" que yo estoy muy contento con el trozo de carne "extra" que tengo...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

Jajaja Frisch, será por garbanzos y otras legumbres, por no hablar de latunes y bidones de 200 lt de agua, hasta un banco de semillas guardo en la nevera.

Por cierto, hace poco revisé un saco de garbanzos a granél y vi que el jodío gorgojo ha traspasado las barreras de seguridad, pero bueno, lo considero como proteina añadida::.

El tema del metal lo tengo asimilado pero quiero reafirmarme en la cuestión.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

# gurrumino: Insisto en que los MPs son una opción IMPORTANTE, pero hay que DIVERSIFICAR... Y las Depensas se han de reciclar regularmente, además de que notaréis un sustancial ahorro... que eso de la Deflación es algo que se "vende" muy bien, pero la única que conozco hasta ahora es la que no dicen: la Salarial...

En cualquier caso, gurrumino, en función de lo que vayas viendo y viviendo podrás ir actuando en consecuencia... Ahora NO es momento de apostar todo o casi todo a rojo o a negro... Esto tiene toda la "pinta" de que se irá a la MIERDA, pero NO sabemos cuándo...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> NO, gurrumino, fue en casi todo el Globo... ya sea por mar (¿cuántos petroleros fueron hundidos y cuántos millones de Toneladas de Petróleo acabaron en el mar?), por tierra o por el aire...
> 
> Venga ya... que no os "vendan" flores "artificiales" en vez de NATURALES...
> 
> ...



Si Fernando, estoy seguro de que fué todo el globo practicamente el que se vió afectado, sobre todo los mares, y no solo de petroleo, vaya usted a saber la variedad de porquerías que subyacen en los fondos oceánicos haciendo su "efecto" desde entonces, dije Europa por que fué donde se experimentaron la mayoría de güarrerías habidas y por haber.

Y efectivamente, me referí a los metales como parte y no como todo.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Pues, gurrumino, no "apostaría" porque mayoritariamente ocurriera en Europa, porque en Asia/Pacífico había una mayor extensión territorial y allí se empleó de TODO... ¿Recordamos las bombas atómicas? Por no hablar de la guerra química... que también existió.

Y ya más "cercanos" en el tiempo: ¿Qué no se empleó en la Guerra de Vietnam?

¡Joder! Si es que me lo estáis poniendo a "huevo"...

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2016)

Bancolchón era el sagrado reducto, intocable, venerado y comprendido por toda la humanidad sin discutir ni rechistar...

¿Qué ha pasado para que ahora bancolchón sea repudiado y tachado de "vulgar" y antisocial, y políticamente incorrecto?

Pues en este país es sencillo, que el gobierno de turno ha perdido la potestad de crear dinero de la nada, y ahora hay que pasar por el aro de la UE para obtener sacos de billetes, por lo tanto si los que mandan necesitan sacos de billetes tienen dos opciones:


1-Hacer las cosas "bien", y esperar financiación del BCE

2-Sacarles el dinero a los ciudadanos sobre los que todavía tienen potestad, y quitarles su dinero inventándose cualquier ley que les salvaguarde.

No sé si os lo había comentado antes:*El estado fagocitará hasta el final a los ciudadanos que están bajo su yugo jurídico; los bancos centrales y la banca privada, no son nuestros amigos *

Uno de los motivos que me trajo a este foro metalero, fue en gran medida, desplazar una parte de mi ahorro al metal, ya que las opciones descentralizadas son hoy en día muy pocas.

Una y mil veces doy el mismo ejemplo a amigos y conocidos, y lo he recalcado por aquí muchas veces.

si yo soy un ciudadano ejemplar, con un trabajo ejemplar, mis ahorros en fondos y CC, una casa pagada, unos bienes inmuebles heredados o currados...y por el motivo que sea, el fisco decide que yo ya no soy un ciudadano ejemplar, en 5 minutos me dejará sin absolutamente nada, y yo, con mis medios, tendré que luchar o dejarme morir...al sistema se la pelará, ya que tiene los medios a su disposición.

Si ese mismo ciudadano, tiene su patrimonio en bancolchón, BTC, oro/plata físico, vive arrendado, y le sucede lo mismo, al menos podrá tratar de respirar durante algún tiempo si hace bien las cosas.

Acaso pensáis que los ciudadanos de a pie son los que tiene las cuentas en Suiza, Caimán, Man, Jersey, Luxemburgo...yo no tengo a casi ningún conocido con cuentas ahí...y sin embargo...¿allí debe haber pasta derivada desde España?, ¿no creéis?

Mi consejo es que uséis las armas que tenéis a vuestra disposición para no quedaros en bragas legado el día fatídico, y ese día no ha de ser el de un crack, o una guerra, o un cambio climático o un meteorito...puede ser el día que al amigo estado decida que ha llegado tu día.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes y comentarios.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Pues, gurrumino, no "apostaría" porque mayoritariamente ocurriera en Europa, porque en Asia/Pacífico había una mayor extensión territorial y allí se empleó de TODO... ¿Recordamos las bombas atómicas? Por no hablar de la guerra química... que también existió.
> 
> Y ya más "cercanos" en el tiempo: ¿Qué no se empleó en la Guerra de Vietnam?
> 
> ...



Ciertamente, y no nos olvidemos de la cuestión biológica, hasta escarabajos de la patata anduvieron sopesando como medio de dar por saco al contrario, es para reirse por no llorar.

*Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Canadá y Estados Unidos. A principios de los años cuarenta, a raíz de unos informes que alertaban al gobierno británico de que Alemania estaba desarrollando un programa de armas bacteriológicas, el coronel Sir Maurice Hankey, de la Comisión de Defensa Imperial, decidió impulsar un programa parecido. El programa alemán era en realidad prácticamente inexistente. 
Los alemanes, al inspeccionar unos laboratorios en Le Bouchet (Francia), 
descubrieron documentación sobre investigaciones acerca de las armas biológicas. 

Entre ella, había informes sobre la posibilidad de utilizar escarabajos del Colorado (Leptinotarsa decemlineata), los cuales son devoradores de patata, contra cultivos enemigos. Los alemanes se alarmaron aún más cuando sus servicios de espionaje informaron de que tanto británicos como estadounidenses estaban experimentando con estos escarabajos, y decidieron, ellos también, experimentar con estos insectos. 
*

Sacado de aquí. No tiene desperdicio el artículo.

La guerra Biológica en la Segunda Guerra Mundial - Foro Segunda Guerra Mundial

Pdt. Dios nos libre de los tejemanejes que puedan implementar en una tercera.


----------



## Pedernal (27 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Ciertamente, y no nos olvidemos de la cuestión biológica, hasta escarabajos de la patata anduvieron sopesando como medio de dar por saco al contrario, es para reirse por no llorar.
> 
> *Gran Bretaña, Alemania, Canadá y Estados Unidos. A principios de los años cuarenta, a raíz de unos informes que alertaban al gobierno británico de que Alemania estaba desarrollando un programa de armas bacteriológicas, el coronel Sir Maurice Hankey, de la Comisión de Defensa Imperial, decidió impulsar un programa parecido. El programa alemán era en realidad prácticamente inexistente.
> Los alemanes, al inspeccionar unos laboratorios en Le Bouchet (Francia),
> ...




Un amigo estuvo en Vietnan hace unos años, las deformaciones de los niños al nacer por causa del agente naranja esparcido durante la guerra aún suceden, ya que amplias zonas del país están contaminadas y no se puede usar el agua. Pero los pobres no pueden ir a comprar agua embotellada, así que siguen bebeiendo el agua contaminada con el agente naranja... Y por no hablar de las minas anti persona... 

Tampoco conozco todos los casos del mundo, pero hay muchos que ya no tienen remedio. El Mar de Aral no se recuperará nunca, por ejemplo... La península Ibérica subiré una deforestación galopante, y eso produce una desertificacion evidente. 

Contaminar nuestro entorno tarde o temprano pasa factura, siempre...

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Sacado de aquí. No tiene desperdicio el artículo.
> 
> ...



Asusta por no decir otra cosa.
¿Dónde están los científicos y sus pares y entrepares para denunciar esto?
Al fin y al cabo, todo esto no es obra de un albañil, ni de un soldador, ni de un jornalero (marroquí) bajo los plásticos de Almería, sino de un científico ¿o no?

_ Edito_ Vamos que Ciencia no rima con Conciencia


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2016)

- http://srsroccoreport.com/gold-debt-the-1929-great-depression-vs-the-next-great-collapse/

muy bueno el enlace Fernando :Aplauso:

dejo esto

Las mentiras del turismo en Canarias - La Provincia - Diario de Las Palmas

no te puedes fiar de nada actualmente , todo lo tienes que comprobar uno mismo y a falta de datos intuir que es la realidad i que es la ficción.

suerte que por aquí se puede debatir de todo , porque en la vida real , el simple hecho de poner en duda algunas de las afirmaciones mas interiorizadas por la gente , ya te tratan de loco.

y que conste que algunas de las cosas que personalmente tenia claras , aquí como mínimo se me han puesto las dudas suficientes como para dudar:o:o:o

saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

El artículo sobre la situación en Canarias es la descripción exacta, e x a c t a , de cuál es el papel que nos han adjudicado, nos adjudicaron y nos adjudicarán, los verdaderos propietarios de nuestro país. La sorpresa la tienen los votantes de a pie que limpian las habitaciones de los hoteles al enterarse que los propietarios no viven en Madrid sino en Berlín o váyase usted a saber dónde y, los más inquietos, descubrir que los de Berlín tienen a sus hijas casadas con las de Madrid pero ninguno de ellos se siente, ni de Berlín, ni de Madrid, ni de Alemania, ni de España.

No es nada personal, es cuestión de negocio.


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2016)

joder , es que ya no te puedes ni fiar si te enseñan una placa ,,, 

Detenidos los dos falsos policías que robaban en la autopista AP-7

alguien sabe distinguir placas falsificadas de los chinos ?)
por norma general , en coche no pararía si me enseñan la placa de esta forma , pero por la calle o si vienen a casa , no se como respondería imagino que si fuera en casa pediría la orden judicial para entrar , pero no he tenido marrones de este tipo en mi vida.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Un amigo estuvo en Vietnan hace unos años, las deformaciones de los niños al nacer por causa del agente naranja esparcido durante la guerra aún suceden, .../...



Tuve la oportunidad de conocer Vietnam, hace unos 20 años, pudiendo hablar con gente de un poco todos los estamentos sociales (por explicarlo, conociendo a los ricos, conoces a los que sirven a los ricos y, al final, te haces una pequeña idea del todo).

Me llamó la atención que las nuevas generaciones chapurreaban inglés y sólo los mayores hablaban francés. Vietnam ha sido como Rumanía, un lugar por el que muchos han pasado.

Curiosamente, hablaban mejor de los del País sin Nombre que de los gabachos. La razón que esgrimían era que los americanos, al ver que habían perdido la guerra, se largaron. Los gabachos, al ver que habían perdido la guerra, antes de marcharse, se ensañaron en destruir por destruir.

No sé qué valor puede tener esta información que tengo de primera mano pero bueno, así fue como me lo contaron.

En cualquier caso, Ho Chi Min, y si no él, sus sucesores sí, descubrieron que el pueblo, incluso rociado de napalm, no es lo importante, lo importante es entrar en el concierto (lupanar) de las naciones.

Nada que rascar por ese lado, excepto posters, merchandising y, por supuesto, queda el dolor de familias por varias generaciones.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

timi dijo:


> joder , es que ya no te puedes ni fiar si te enseñan una placa ,,,
> 
> Detenidos los dos falsos policías que robaban en la autopista AP-7
> 
> ...



Jajajaj, y han sido puestos en libertad (con cargos, menos mal).
Se estarán tronchando de risa los malditos rufianes.
No se sabe a donde iremos a llegar.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 19:56 ----------




frisch dijo:


> Tuve la oportunidad de conocer Vietnam, hace unos 20 años, pudiendo hablar con gente de un poco todos los estamentos sociales (por explicarlo, conociendo a los ricos, conoces a los que sirven a los ricos y, al final, te haces una pequeña idea del todo).
> 
> Me llamó la atención que las nuevas generaciones chapurreaban inglés y sólo los mayores hablaban francés. Vietnam ha sido como Rumanía, un lugar por el que muchos han pasado.
> 
> ...



Tiene el valor de ratificar lo que seguimos viendo hoy día, que a los que manejan el cotarro les importamos eso, un mojón.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Interesante aporte y vaya, vaya... NO sólo los alemanes fueron los MALOS, MALÍSIMOS de la "película"... o eso, al menos, es lo que nos han "vendido"...

Ya os he dicho en muchas ocasiones que hubo auténticos HDLGP entre los aliados, como por ejemplo Churchill y que yo de buena gana lo hubiera colgado de los Cojones. Encima hubiera "cuadrado" con su pinta PORCINA...

También puntualizo lo siguiente: El domicilio de las personas es inviolable y la Policía o la autoridad competente sólo puede entrar en los siguientes supuestos:

1) Una orden legal emitida por un Juez.

2) Se les autoriza a entrar. Previamente, se puede consultar por teléfono a la Comisaría antes de hacerlo, más que nada para "verificarlo".

3) Existe una situación de urgencia manifiesta que justifica su ingreso.

Saludos.


----------



## astur_burbuja (27 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, gurrumino: Interesante aporte y vaya, vaya... NO sólo los alemanes fueron los MALOS, MALÍSIMOS de la "película"... o eso, al menos, es lo que nos han "vendido"...
> 
> Ya os he dicho en muchas ocasiones que hubo auténticos HDLGP entre los aliados, como por ejemplo Churchill y que yo de buena gana lo hubiera colgado de los Cojones. Encima hubiera "cuadrado" con su pinta PORCINA...
> 
> ...




A mi con la II GM me pasa, que cuantos más documentales veo, menos claro tengo quienes eran los malos, sobre todo viendo las motivaciones ocultas de unos, que iban de lo que no eran...Y como a mi ,cada vez le pasa a mas gente, sobre todo porque muchos de los vaticinios del innombrable, se están cumpliendo milimetro a milimetro hoy en día...a ver si al final tenía razón.


----------



## timi (27 Ago 2016)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> A mi con la II GM me pasa, que cuantos más documentales veo, menos claro tengo quienes eran los malos, sobre todo viendo las motivaciones ocultas de unos, que iban de lo que no eran...Y como a mi ,cada vez le pasa a mas gente, sobre todo porque muchos de los vaticinios del innombrable, se están cumpliendo milimetro a milimetro hoy en día...a ver si al final tenía razón.



La historia tal como nos la han contado no es como paso ,,,, a eso Fernando nos puede poner mil ejemplos


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Mira, hace la "releche" que estudio e investigo el Nazismo y la 2ª Guerra Mundial y, la verdad, cuestiono MUY, MUCHO todo lo que nos ha llegado o que nos han "contado" (SÍ, como en los "Cuentos")... Quede claro que NO soy "pro-nazi", ni mucho menos, más bien todo lo contrario, pero por la deriva que sufrió...

astur_bur, si con el "innombrable" te refieres a Hitler... pues, deberías saber que éste llegó a un acuerdo con los americanos y vivió feliz en Argentina hasta el final de sus días y que algunos también sitúan en Paraguay, pero bueno lo que está claro es que él formó parte de la FARSA "final". Y eso te lo dice quien ha tenido acceso a documentos muy concretos, aparte de líneas de investigación muy atinadas (especialmente, argentinas), de manera que esto lo tengo claro y CRISTALINO...

Además, sobre este tema del Nazismo, he colaborado con investigadores especializados en el mismo. Y, la verdad, la gente NO tiene pajolera idea del nivel científico que alcanzaron los alemanes. Es más, de haber durado unos meses más la guerra y con un frente más estabilizado en el Este, la guerra podría haber tenido un final diferente y no digo que los alemanes la hubieron ganado, pero insisto en que el final hubiera sido DIFERENTE...

Por otro lado, si algún día aflora la auténtica VERDAD en algunos asuntos, pues más de uno se llevaría una o varias SORPRESAS...

Y, astur_burbuja, Hitler NO debió dirigir NUNCA la guerra y mucho menos con los militares alemanes que tenían las distintas Armas. Realmente, desde el punto de vista militar, fue una generación COMPLETA que es difícil que se dé al mismo tiempo. ¿Y dónde se dieron los mejores "ases"? En mi "campo" (los carros de combate) NO tuvieron "iguales"...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

Creo que en submarinos tampoco andaban cojos los alemanes, hicieron estragos hasta que les pillaron "el truquillo".


----------



## kawalimit (27 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> astur_bur, si con el "innombrable" te refieres a Hitler... pues, deberías saber que éste llegó a un acuerdo con los americanos y vivió feliz en Argentina hasta el final de sus días y que algunos también sitúan en Paraguay, pero bueno lo que está claro es que él formó parte de la FARSA "final". Y eso te lo dice quien ha tenido acceso a documentos muy concretos, aparte de líneas de investigación muy atinadas (especialmente, argentinas), de manera que esto lo tengo claro y CRISTALINO...



Lo primero: no intervengo apenas porque el nivel que demostráis en la práctica totalidad de los temas que se tratam me superan ampliamente (a ver si puedo aportar algo cuando "toque" "mi" campo... que tocará ).
Al lío: esto que describes me deja anonadado; si lo leyera en otro hilo pensaría que son magufadas, pero en este hilo y viniendo de ti... ¿Podrías extenderte un poco más en lo de la "FARSA final"?


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Hola, gurrumino: Pues, SÍ, en submarinos tuvieron a Otto Kretschmer, Wolfgang Lüth, Erich Topp, Günther Prien... ¿Que les cogieron el "truquillo"... SÍ, pero ¿qué hubiera pasado si hubieran entrado en acción los submarinos de la Clase XXI que ya tenían construidos? Te lo digo yo: hubieran vuelto a dominar la mar... o cuanto menos a alargar la guerra muchísimo más.

Y en la aviación sobresalen pilotos como Erich Hartmann, Gerhard Barkhorn, Günther Rall, Otto Kittel...

En lo "mío" (carros de combate): Kurt Knispel, Otto Carius, Michael Whitmann (éste realmente épico...).

En fin, podéis buscar la "contrapartida" aliada por si me encontráis alguno que los superase... aunque creo que NO la encontraréis.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 23:11 ----------

Hola, kawalimit: Mira, lo que me pides es un "imposible", primero porque daría para un libro y algo más... Por otro lado, continúo con unas determinadas líneas de investigación y que, evidentemente, NO debo dar a conocer.

Ahora bien, te anexo una información bastante completa y que yo ya facilité en su momento, es decir antes de que apareciera en lo que te enlazo, pero bueno ahí ya tienes detalles que a lo mejor NO conocías...

La misteriosa foto de Hitler anciano tomada por el FBI: ¡Huyó a los Andes! :: Legislación y Documentos :: PD América

E incluso te puedo dar el nombre del piloto que sacó a Hitler desde el aeropuerto de Hörching: Werner Baumbach... Curiosamente, acabó en la Argentina como otros destacados aviadores alemanes como Hans Rudel y Adolf Galland...

¿Sabes? También en ese avión acompañaban a Hitler: Martin Bormann, Heinrich Müller, SS Hermann Fegelein (cuñado de Eva Braun y su ejecución es una "leyenda"), General Burgdorf, Hewel (Embajador especial), SS Oberstubf. Betz, Dr. Stumpfegger, SS-Hauptstuf Gross, Eva Braun, Frau Manzialy (la cocinera de Hitler) y, además, habían cuatro hombres más que conformaban el Comando especial de Seguridad.

Ese vuelo de acuerdo al documento visionado salió de Hörching el 26 de abril de 1945, a las 20 hs. El destino final fue... Barcelona.

Y ya NO me preguntéis NADA más al respecto. Y ya volveré sobre ello cuando lo estime oportuno.

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> Lo primero: no intervengo apenas porque el nivel que demostráis en la práctica totalidad de los temas que se tratam me superan ampliamente (a ver si puedo aportar algo cuando "toque" "mi" campo... que tocará ).
> Al lío: esto que describes me deja anonadado; si lo leyera en otro hilo pensaría que son magufadas, pero en este hilo y viniendo de ti... ¿Podrías extenderte un poco más en lo de la "FARSA final"?



Sinceramente, me daría un palo bastante gordo saber que "el innombrable" acabó como dice Fernando en vez de como nos contaron8:, no por nada en concreto, pero el saber que la historia no es como está escrita, jode.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

# gurrumino: Pues, ya sabes...

Saludos.


----------



## amador (27 Ago 2016)

Me acabo de conectar después de estar todo el día fuera y veo que me habéis dado mucha cera con el tema del abrumador peso de los artículos científicos que sostienen el efecto del hombre en el cambio climático.

Lo único que he leído en vuestros post tratando de rebatir este dado tan concreto son desprecios a la comunidad científica y insinuaciones de que todos los científicos son unos vendidos.

Podría ser que fueran unos vendidos, no es imposible, pero no he visto ningún argumento más.

Creo que tampoco tenemos en nuestro hilo ningún científico que trabaje en este campo.

También veo que se "mezcla" y "confunde" el tinglado político-mediático, de conferencias internacionales sobre el clima que dan pena, de intereses económicos, que los hay, con el hecho científico concreto de que la acción del hombre ha influido en el cambio climático.

Yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de cambio climático, no puedo sostener ninguna discusión científica del tema, no opino sobre datos técnicos de los que no soy un experto, ni de centímetros de la capa de hielo, pero me fío de los científicos (de la mayoría), que son los que nos han hecho avanzar desde la edad de piedra hasta nuestros días.

No me fío de políticos, economistas, banqueros, manipuladores de MP, etc, por eso me gusta este foro tanto para esos temas.

Creo que ahí está la "sutil" diferencia entre nuestros puntos de vista en este tema y en otros negacionismos de tipo científico. (No entro en negacionismos de tipo histórico, esos si que admiten muchas interpretaciones).

Saludos a todos y gracias por vuestros aportes.


----------



## frisch (27 Ago 2016)

Mi opinión (basada en lo que he leído y reflexionado durante más de 40 años).

Hitler es un pringao y, en cualquier caso, un "acomplejao".
Ingredientes estos para poder llegar a liarla parda si además eres enano y tienes una pistola.

Monta el número.

Lo monta porque el borreguismo de la masa es tal (como hoy en día) que es posible montar el número con el apoyo mayoritario, inmensamente mayoritario de la masa borreguil, contándoles que el "cuore" de los germanos ha sido violado ya en una I Guerra Mundial y que ya estamos hasta las narices, y alguien tiene que pagar por tanta ofensa.

Monta la marimonera.

Gana las elecciones.

Como la olla ya la tiene pallá y ya ha llegado al Olimpo de los Dioses (¡Hombre! cuando tienes a trescientas mil personas - borregos - como los de hoy, que, de una sola vez, te dicen ¡Heil - Hola - Te saludamos - Rodríguez! y allí por donde pasas, pues lo mismo, es lógico que no te dé tiempo a pensar y te corras del gusto. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol.

Bien.

Se le va la olla.

Se le va la olla y lo maquilla hasta el punto que una de las secretarias de Goebbels ha hecho unas declaraciones hace apenas unos días, a sus 105 años

La secretaria de Joseph Goebbels, a sus 105 años:

diciendo que ella no sabía nada de nada (y no miente - lo deduzco de cómo lo cuenta).

Bien.

Entremedio, los alemanes de la época (es un eufemismo). Como han podido meter ingentes sumas de dinero para investigar y desarrollar esto y lo de la moto pues han aprendido mucho.

Bien (y van tres veces).

Se acaba el jolgorio.

Los vencedores de la contienda (los del País sin Nombre, los del Tea at 5'clock, los franceses y los Soviéticos se reparten el botín) y, la mayor parte del conocimiento del pirado se trasvasa ¿a?, al País sin Nombre.

¿Botón de muestra?

Von Braun

¡Good Morning Vietnam!


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> Me acabo de conectar después de estar todo el día fuera y veo que me habéis dado mucha cera con el tema del abrumador peso de los artículos científicos que sostienen el efecto del hombre en el cambio climático.
> 
> Lo único que he leído en vuestros post tratando de rebatir este dado tan concreto son desprecios a la comunidad científica y insinuaciones de que todos los científicos son unos vendidos.
> 
> ...



Amigo, los científicos son un colectivo como otro cualquiera, son personas, y por lo tanto influenciables, moldeables, con manías y preferencias como todo hijo de vecino, y lo peor de todo, corruptibles, no hay que darle tantas vueltas.


----------



## fernandojcg (27 Ago 2016)

Ja,ja,ja... ¿Sólo Von Braun? Por cierto, ¿qué tiene éste de "común" con el programa espacial que desarrolló la Unión Soviética? Pues, una curiosa historia y que no fue revelada hasta muchísimo tiempo después y creo que ya muerto: se llamaba Sergei Korolev. Éste, siendo el mayor experto en cohetes de su país, estaba cumpliendo una condena en un campo de trabajos forzados, cuando los rusos se hicieron cargo de documentos y tecnología de la utilizada por Von Braun y lo llamaron para que lo "interpretará"...

De hecho, según los acuerdos entre americanos y rusos, Von Braun estaba "adjudicado" a los rusos, pero los americanos facilitaron su escapada para llevarlo a los EE.UU. Y el auténtico "padre" del programa espacial ruso fue Sergei Korolev...

Saludos.


----------



## gurrumino (27 Ago 2016)

Bueno, uno que se va al sobre ya que mañana curra, eso si, con una maraña de datos en la cabeza por procesar convenientemente jeje.

Buena noche y gracias a todos.


----------



## amador (28 Ago 2016)

Efectivamente, eso ya lo he dicho yo.

Pero la cuestión es, el 99% de los científicos del clima están corruptos o tontos?

Ahí es donde yo no estoy de acuerdo.

Si hubiera un 60 - 40 % o incluso 70 - 30, la duda, pienso, sería más razonable.

Si alguien sabe como comprar, engañar o influenciar a un 9X% de un colectivo como los científicos que lo demuestre.

Un saludo




gurrumino dijo:


> Amigo, los científicos son un colectivo como otro cualquiera, son personas, y por lo tanto influenciables, moldeables, con manías y preferencias como todo hijo de vecino, y lo peor de todo, corruptibles, no hay que darle tantas vueltas.


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Ago 2016)

Buenas noches,

Me sabe mal que el poco tiempo disponible para estos menesteres sea para intentar (y digo intentar porque a veces es una misión imposible) seguir el hilo, lo cual me deja en clara desventaja el poder aportar algo (si es que lo que escribo se le puede llamar aportar).

En fin, como últimamente lo digo: "se hace lo que se puede".

Respecto a la polémica sobre el cambio climático; pues que decir, solamente que TODOS LLEVÁIS RAZÓN, es un tema tan politizado que presenta matices válidos en ambos bandos.

Por parte de los medios, "científicos", espabilados, etc. (mandados por los que mandan) se procede a magnificar o empequeñecer los datos e información conforme sea conveniente.

Sólo nos queda analizar desde nuestro pequeño entorno lo que sucede, por mi parte he de decir que veo una degradación constante, quizás a veces imperceptible, pero constante.

Veréis, según datos oficiales, si se compara en un reloj la existencia del universo con el del ser humano, el ser humano sólo ha existido un segundo, así que me atrevería a decir que no tenemos ni puta idea del clima.

Está claro que hay ciertos factores estudiados que si se dan, pueden darnos (y digo pueden porque los informes no dicen: "lloverá", dicen: "alta probabilidad de lluvia") previsiones más o menos fiables a corto plazo.

También tengo la sospecha que en todo el batiburrillo del cambio climático mezclan cosas que tienen que ver con la actividad del ser humano con las que no pinta nada.

Pensad un poco, unas esfera (perdonad esos creyentes de la tierra plana)- que viaja alrededor de una estrella a cientos de miles de kilómetros por hora, a su vez esa estrella viaja a otra tanta velocidad en relación a una galaxia, sometida a un sinfín de factores externos que pueden fulminar de un plumazo a ese pequeño grano denominado sistema solar es un abrir y cerrar los ojos; el pensar que el ser humano tiene algo que ver es muy muy egocéntrico.

Por otra parte, tenemos una serie de recursos naturales necesarios para la vida tal y como la conocemos en este planeta, los cuales necesitan un tiempo para regenerarse, completar el ciclo de la vida y mantener una estabilidad en las especies que lo habitan.

Si por algún motivo hay algo o alguien (hablando claro, nosotros) que influye en que ese ciclo no se complete, entonces habrá una desestabilización en la vida, lo cual puede provocar un cambio en las condiciones existentes.

Dichos cambios se traducen en que ahora mismo estamos viviendo una extinción de especies comparable a la de los dinosaurios (lo podéis comprobar fácilmente); también afecta a nuestras queridas y ninguneadas abejas, que sin ellas, nuestra vida no sería posible (y hay más casos de especies vitales afectadas para la vida tal y como la conocemos -como el plancton, que con unos ligeros grados de variación se va a la mierda-), incluso hay acciones serias -por parte de la "comunidad científica"- de sustituirlas por robots.

Cualquiera puede hacer un simple experimento, por los meses de abril-mayo compre una maceta lo suficientemente grande (entre 40 y 50 cm de fondo + 40 cm de diámetro), tierra para rellenarla (de esa para hortalizas llena de nutrientes que viene en sacos) y una tomatera.

Sin mucho misterio plante la tomatera en la maceta y póngala donde le pegue el sol (hay detalles sobre su cuidado que fácilmente los podrá encontrar en la web), si sigue las instrucciones verá que al paso de unos meses de cuidados -nada del otro mundo-tendrá unos preciosos tomates, cortados en su momento, llenos de sabor y nutrientes; encima con una producción que el mismísimo Monsanto envidiaría. 

NO tendrán nada que ver con los que consigue en el súper e incluso esos caros que le venden en sitios especializados con etiquetas raras (km 0, naturales, gourmet, ecológicos, etc.), tenga la seguridad que sus tomates son lo mejor. Al cabo de poco tiempo la tomatera morirá irremediablemente, así que guarde semillas de los mejores ejemplares -siga instrucciones de como hacerlo-.

El siguiente año inténtelo de nuevo (sólo lo puede hacer 1 vez al año), tiene la misma tierra, pero si sigue algunas instrucciones podrá prepararla para el nuevo cultivo (fertilizantes y esas cosillas nada baratas), si intentó hacer plantel con sus semillas, verá que no todas sacan planta, si optó por lo del plantel (lo más viable) pues plante de igual forma que la vez anterior.

Cuando llegue la cosecha -si es que lo consiguió- podrá comprobar que la producción no es la misma, algunas enfermedades y plagas amenazaron su tomatera (tuvo que utilizar medios poco ortodoxos para erradicarlos), la cual afectó la producción y la calidad del producto. Pero sus tomates siguen estando mas buenos que "los otros", aunque duda de sus nutrientes.

El siguiente año, más de lo mismo, pero con muchos más problemas, el tiempo que le toma cuidar su plantita ya no compensa ni siquiera el placer de comer tomates "made in myself", se nota que los tomates ya no son los de antaño. Comenzará a estar harto del "huerto urbano".

Si tiene la cabezonería de intentarlo el año siguiente, se planteará cosas radicales como volver a comprar tierra nueva e incluso maceta nueva (no se fía que no haya "bichos" que cuesta erradicar por ahí), así que vuelta y volver a empezar.

Ahora imagine ese proceso a gran escala, piense por un momento que usted es un afortunado que sólo con plantar una vez al año es suficiente y comprar un saco de tierra no supone ningún problema cuando sea necesario.

A gran escala eso no es viable, para empezar no se puede cambiar la tierra (incluso habrá notado que en cada ciclo la cantidad de tierra disminuía), así que tiene que nutrirla con fertilizantes, pero, ¿y que tienen esos fertilizantes?, además de que necesitan como mínimo un par de cosechas al año en el mismo espacio de tierra (cuando vas al súper puedes tener tomate cualquier día del año), te habrás dado cuenta que depende del clima no puedes sembrar tomates, así que surge la duda ¿y cómo cojones hay tomates todo el año si su época de cultivo es entre los meses de abril a agosto?.

Bueno, con buscar un poco sabréis que hay invernaderos e incluso cultivo sin tierra, eso nos deja con la duda sobre si los dichosos tomates contienen esos nutrientes necesarios para nuestro organismo (no sólo es sabor), eso sí, te sorprende lo hermosos que son (aunque no sepan a nada).

Así que yo diría que el ser humano poco tiene que ver con un cambio climático, pero si tiene mucho que ver con la modificación de las condiciones para la vida tal y como la conocemos.

Eso nos obligaría a vivir un cambio profundo ¿será para bien?

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 01:31 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # gurrumino: ¡Equilicuá! Además, que uno está ducho en Historia: ¿alquien me puede demostrar que ahora existe más contaminación medio ambiental que durante el desarrollo de la 2ª Guerra Mundial? Y ¡Joder! que fueron unos cuantos "añitos"...::
> 
> Saludos.:



Pero en la WWII lo hacían porque estaban en guerra y les iba (literalmente) la vida en ello, ahora hacen cosas similares por $.

En el mundillo en que me muevo, en una ocasión escuche a un "pata negra" decir que los usanos (y me parece que en todo el mundo) tenían la costumbre de quemar combustible (en ese caso gas) sin producir electricidad solamente porque no les pagaban lo que pedían, por supuesto, el coste lo pagaban los ciudadanos a través de subvenciones.

Así que no me extrañaría nada que hicieran lo mismo con otras fuentes de energía, por ejemplo, vaciar un petrolero en el mar o quemar carbón, para provocar escasez, eso me recuerda al tema de los diamantes.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (28 Ago 2016)

Veo que ultimamente se habla de todo menos del precio del oro. :rolleye:

Volviendo a centrar un poco el tema.
Hoy veo la noticia que Peru tiene 84.500 oz de oro, el mayor tenedor de oro de América Latina, y 4,5 millones de oz de plata.

¿Qué país de América Latina tiene la mayor reserva de oro?

_"Esa cantidad representa el 4.6% del oro del planeta, posicionando a Perú como el sexto país del mundo con más reservas de este mineral, detrás de Australia, Rusia, Sudáfrica, Indonesia y EEUU. El país inca también es un productor asiduo de oro. En el 2015, 4.8% del oro mundial fue producido allí. Hablando de la plata, Perú no tiene rivales, pues tiene el 24.5% de las reservas totales de ese mineral en el mundo."_

Más: ¿Qué país de América Latina tiene la mayor reserva de oro?



y por otro lado, volviendo a la reflexión sobre otros "materiales escasos y valiososo". 
*¿Qué sabemoso sobre las tierras raras?*
El mayor productor mundial es China (también África), y se usan en aplicaciones militares y de alta tecnología.

¿Existe algun mercado similar al de los MPs para la tenencia FÍSICA estos materiales ?


----------



## Refinanciado (28 Ago 2016)

Contando batallitas...

Supongo que aquellos que trabajáis con varias personas tendréis al típico colega "amante" del medio ambiente y futurista, el cual cree que el futuro radica en el coche eléctrico y que los que tenemos coches "normales" somos unos carcas inconscientes que estamos tirando dinero.

Vamos, el típico que está en lista de espera de un coche Tesla, el cual no llega a esta tierra por temas conspirativos (curiosamente si le hablas de conspiranoias sobre el sistema monetario, la corrupción política y la economía entre otras cosas, no te cree nada y te mira raro) tiene la costumbre de dar la brasa en todo momento sobre la magnificencia de ese gran logro del coche eléctrico.

Incluso fue más allá, se compró un renault eléctrico de segunda mano para poder disfrutar de la energía "gratis" (subvencionada por los demás, claro), ha aceptado una autonomía y velocidad de conducción más que dudable en aras del medio ambiente.

Por supuesto, presume de que no tiene gasto en combustible, eso es debido a que tiene el privilegio de aparcar en un sitio privilegiado (envidia de cualquier minusválido) en el cual se puede enchufar "gratis" (a costa de nosotros como lo he dicho).

No dice nada sobre que tiene que salir muchos minutos antes para poder llegar a tiempo al curro, ni que siempre le pasamos todos cuando vamos por la carretera, ni que tiene cronometrados los kilómetros que tiene disponibles de autonomía (los justos para ir y venir del curro), es decir, se ha comprado un coche única y exclusivamente para ir a trabajar, ha querido solucionar ese tema pidiendo (diría yo, exigiendo) un enchufe en el curro para poder cargar las baterías "gratis" mientras está en el curro, la empresa le ha hecho un corte de manga (justificadamente para mí, que no quede precedente).

Pues eso, con tanto sacar las bondades sobre el coche eléctrico a todos los del curre ya los tenía bastante hartos (incluyéndome a mí), lo cual no hubiese sido de gran relevancia si no diera la tabarra día sí y día también. Total, a final de cuentas si lo hubiera hecho sin llamar tanto la atención, pues ni fu ni fa.

Total el ahorro que tiene él en combustible, los demás -indignos y contaminadores- lo solventamos haciendo peña, es decir nos juntamos 4 o 5 por coche y le toca a cada uno 1 día a la semana, eso se traduce en un ahorro en combustible cojonudo (ha habido ocasiones en que he repostado al cabo de mes y medio), a lo cual el dice que prefiere.. ¡¡autonomía!! vamos, lo que ha perdido al tener menos de 100 km por recarga, aunque los datos oficiales digan que tiene más de 200 km (dato a tomar en cuenta los futuros compradores de ese tipo de coches)

Pues mira por donde que en una ocasión justo antes de llegar al curro hay una curva en subida -la cual considero peligrosa- me lo encontré parado en el poco arcén que hay, menos mal que había visibilidad sino le hubiese dado un golpe, ya que no tenía los intermitentes puestos ni mucho menos había señalizado el área, mi colega y yo (los demás de vacas) le vimos nervioso hablando con el móvil.

Intenté detenerme para ver si estaba bien, pero el sitio en el que se quedó no era nada seguro, además estaba cerca del curro, as´que llegamos al curro y mi colega le llamó por teléfono para ver que sucedía.

En un principio creímos que se había quedado sin batería pero resulta que carga sí que tenía, lo que sucedió fue que el coche le dio un mensaje de parar inmediatamente (así como lo leen) y al hacerlo (intentando obstruir lo menos posible) el coche se quedó "muerto".

Estuvo llamando al seguro y no sé a quién más, total, no requirió de nuestra ayuda, a nivel de curro eso vino bien porque ya hace días que no da por culo con el tema del coche eléctrico y es un descanso para los demás.

Por otro lado, imaginaros que si entramos en esa dinámica, fácilmente una máquina podrá decir "hasta aquí" y dejarnos en bragas estemos en la situación que estemos, ¿que eso puede suceder con un coche de combustión? así como actualmente nos venden "cajas cerradas" -y cuidadito con manipularlas, puedes ir al trullo- perfectamente, pero os puedo decir que NUNCA he vivido esa situación ni lo he sabido entre mis conocidos, los fallos que te indican los coches te dejan seguir conduciendo lo suficiente para que te pongas en un sitio seguro (a menos ue te quedes sin combustible, ahora si pinchas, puedes seguir unos kilómetros).

Pues eso amigos, decir que si depositamos nuestra confianza en la modernidad de las máquinas, puede llegar el momento en que ésta nos deja tirada sin más (sin contemplaciones) estemos en la situación que estemos, importando una mierda nuestra integridad.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# tocatejistaextremo: Hombre, me imagino que si hablamos poco del precio del Oro es, básicamente, por dos razones: la 1ª) porque nos interesan otros temas en momentos concretos y la 2ª) ¿dónde está el aliciente de tratar el Oro cuando llevamos un lateral/alcista que ya dura un tiempo? Además, las "prospecciones" a futuro ya están hechas y lo único que podemos hacer es ir observando la tendencia a corto plazo, pero vamos que si sólo nos fijáramos en esto, el hilo sería sumamente ABURRIDO... Además, estos hilos (y se explica bien en el 1er post de éste) tienen una FINALIDAD mucho más amplia que la de ser estrictamente "metaleros", aunque en ese aspecto somos en la actualidad el REFERENTE de este foro, tanto si gusta como si no...

Respecto a lo que preguntas, NO sigo el tema de las "Tierras raras" a nivel "especulativo", es decir de los mercados. Sé de un ETF que se dedica a ellas y que NO te recomiendo, pero ahí te lo dejo: VanEck Vectors Rare Earth/Estrategic Metals (REMX) y también te enlazo algo que puede interesarte, aunque ya es antiguo...

- www.iefweb.org/es/finanzas/visordocumentospdf/20

# Refinanciado: ¡Hola! amigo... Bien, NO estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Veamos, lo que yo tengo CLARO es que el debate lo hemos "ganado" -y por decirlo de alguna manera- los NEGACIONISTAS... Es más, sin haber tenido que emplear toda la "artillería", puesto que la simple "lógica" y los ejemplos históricos ya se han IMPUESTO.

Aquí NADIE ha negado lo evidente: que EXISTE una degradación medio ambiental que va a más y también porque somos más los que habitamos el planeta... Y otra muy distinta es el "Cambio Climático" y que entiendo sigue su curso como lo ha hecho SIEMPRE desde que existe el planeta. 

Es más, si nos ponemos "serios", sabemos que la implicación del hombre en el medio ambiente es más remota: Por ejemplo, la desaparición de los grandes mamíferos, cerca del final de la última glaciación entre 9000 y 13000 años atrás, está considerada como consecuencia del CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO (Je,je,je... de ¿cuál?) y de la proliferación del humano más moderno y más cualificado en su adaptación al medio ambiente.

Respecto a la desaparición de las especies, NADA que NO se haya producido en el PASADO y desde que existe la VIDA en la Tierra... Por si lo desconoces, hablo de las extinciones masivas y luego existen otras "intermedias"...

Lo que sucede actualmente NO es tan actual: viene desde principios del Siglo XIX y en acumulación constante desde la década de 1950...

Y lo que le sucede a la abeja es lo mismo que a otras especies: han entrado o "transportado" especies que compiten con las especies nativas y las conducen a su desaparición. En el caso de la abeja tenemos su "contraparte" en la avispa asiática o más conocida como avispa "asesina"... Y aquí la mano del hombre se está notando en que está PROTEGIENDO a la abeja exterminando, en la medida de sus posibilidades, a la avíspa asiática... ¿No?

NO me sirve tampoco lo que me comentas sobre la 2ª Guerra Mundial: yo NO he escrito de la "excusa" que me presentas, sino de una REALIDAD: en tiempos modernos NO ha existido una época de mayor degradación medio ambiental... Y Guerras de grandes proporciones han existido SIEMPRE, pero NO en el nivel que yo he señalado. Y eso NADIE me lo puede REFUTAR.

En fin, lo dejo porque insisto en que este tema me aburre si no encuentro un nivel más acorde al que yo y otros "negacionistas" tenemos por aquí... Y eso que yo soy de "letras"...

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, es un artículo interesante pero no el único ya que como dice el propio artículo, internet nos permite seleccionar la información que nos interesa o nos da la razón.

¿Quién niega aún el cambio climático?

Un saludo.


----------



## JohnGalt (28 Ago 2016)

Lo de Hitler en Argentina tiene pinta de que si, pero tampoco es 100% seguro (como tampoco lo es que se suicidara, por supuesto). Curiosamente he vivido en esa zona durante varios anyos (solo vivi en BAs 2 anyos, resto Patagonia) y mis mejores amigos, curiosamente, son primeros descendientes de alemanes emigrados a esas tierras... gente de "plata" y de muuuuchos contactos... increible que los hijos, habiendo nacido en argentina, hablen aleman perfectamente... ya me entendeis... Pase mucho tiempo en San Martin, Videma, San Antonio, Bariloch, Villa La Angostura, Colonia Suiza... y a pesar de que saliamos fines de semana o entre semana con ellos (muy muy amigos) JAMAS logre sacarle la MINIMA informacion de supuestos alemanes huyendo de la WWII alli... JAMAS!

Eso me hizo pensar que algo habia, pero evidentemente nunca lo llegaria a saber, al menos viniendo de ellos...

La influencia alemana en esa zona es acojonante... tambien la gaelica pero en menor medida, esta se quedo mas al Sud, cerca de Peninsula Valdes, donde en teoria llego el susodicho...

La foto... por fisonomia se parecen, pero ahora recuerdo otra foto (no se de quien) que tambien podria "encajar"...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Lo de Hitler en Argentina tiene pinta de que si, pero tampoco es 100% seguro (como tampoco lo es que se suicidara, por supuesto). Curiosamente he vivido en esa zona durante varios anyos (solo vivi en BAs 2 anyos, resto Patagonia) y mis mejores amigos, curiosamente, son primeros descendientes de alemanes emigrados a esas tierras... gente de "plata" y de muuuuchos contactos... increible que los hijos, habiendo nacido en argentina, hablen aleman perfectamente... ya me entendeis... Pase mucho tiempo en San Martin, Videma, San Antonio, Bariloch, Villa La Angostura, Colonia Suiza... y a pesar de que saliamos fines de semana o entre semana con ellos (muy muy amigos) JAMAS logre sacarle la MINIMA informacion de supuestos alemanes huyendo de la WWII alli... JAMAS!
> 
> Eso me hizo pensar que algo habia, pero evidentemente nunca lo llegaria a saber, al menos viniendo de ellos...
> 
> ...



Hay una serie de documentales que se llaman PERSIGUIENDO A HITLER que prueban casi al 100% que A. Hitler no se suicidó en el Bunker sinó que salió por los tuneles que llegaban al aeropuerto y de allí rumbo a Vigo con el permiso del caudillo, luego a Canarias para saltar a Argentina y tras estar un tiempo allí, acabó sus dias en la selva chilena. Os lo recomiendo encarecidamente que lo veais pues nadie había puesto tantos medios para saber la verdad de este tema y los descubrimientos son increibles. Los testigos y pruebas son abrumadores y cambiará los libros de historia.
Otro tema de la 2GM que aún muchos desconocen es que fueron los alemanes los que consiguieron primero la bomba atómica y los americanos robaron en una misión las dos bombas que luego con distintivos USA fueron lanzadas sobre Hiroshima y Nagasaki.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 11:57 ----------

MEGA TV | Persiguiendo a Hitler - SERIE - DOCUMENTAL - MEGA


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, de nuevo...

# JohnGalt: Esa foto NO es ni mucho determinante y he visto otras mucho más "creíbles"... Yo NO tengo dudas de que se "escapó", pero es que ves todo lo que rodeó su "muerte" y lo que hicieron los rusos con sus "restos" que, desde luego, la versión "oficial" NO es "digerible". Bien, incluso es bastante desconocido lo que dijo al respecto el mariscal Zhukov y que "algo" debía saber: "Mi opinión personal es que se encuentra en algún punto de Euorpa, tal vez en España." Y no andaba errado...

SÍ, John Galt, tanto en Charete, en el Chaco, como en Bariloche, en Río Negro... No es "raro" que después de la Guerra confluyeran por allí nazis alemanes y austríacos, croatas "usthasis", italianos fascistas, franceses y suizos colaboracionistas...

Además, JohnGalt, el terreno estaba "abonado" desde hacia tiempo y pocos conocen que el 7 de Abril de 1931, se fundó el pirmer Landesgrupper en la Argentina. Lo llamaron Departamento de Ultramar de la Dirección del Partido Nazi (NSDAP). Y en 1937, el Partido declaró que el Landesgrupper argentino era el cuarto partido nazi fuera más importante de Alemania, más que los de Brasil, Holanda y Austria.

La verdad, es que se ha ocultado toda la infiltración nazi en la Argentina antes, durante y después de la 2ª Guerra Mundial...

En fin, JohnGalt, es un tema apasionante y al que he dedicado muchísimos años y todavía sigo haciéndolo. Por cierto, los mejores investigadores sobre este particular son argentinos y por algo será... ¿No?

# HUMANO DE PLATA: Vi el primer "Capítulo" de la serie documental que enlazas y tuve suficiente... Mira, lo que sabemos es que Hitler aterrizó en Barcelona, de allí paso a Zaragoza y después estuvo una larga temporada en Cantabria. Las "huellas" de ello se pudieron seguir. Posteriormente, es posible lo de Galicia y Canarias, vamos que hay "evidencias" de ello.

En el tema de las bombas nucleares andas equivocado... Ciertamente, el Proyecto Manhattan era un fracaso hasta que les llegaron a los americanos los detonadores infrarrojos de Von Ardenne, pero esa es "otra" historia y no menos apasionante. Y, efectivamente, los alemanes iban bastante más adelantados que los americanos en cuanto a sus programas nucleares respectivos. Tienes el "ejemplo" de la isla de Rügen o lo "experimentado" en la Batalla de Kursk, aunque no sé si lo conoces.

Y como dije, ya dejo este tema y que, de momento, pertenece a mis estudios personales y que NO tengo concluidos.

# Pedernal: Por cada "articulillo" que me coloques te puedo poner otro contrario...

'Global warming the greatest scam in history' claims founder of Weather Channel | Clarifications and Corrections | News | Daily Express

Por tanto, si no tenéis mejores "argumentos", pues mejor lo dejamos porque la verdad ya me ABURRO... Y, por cierto, hoy he firmado una iniciativa popular -que imagino conoces- para que hagan "algo" respecto a la degradación medio ambiental en el Mar Menor. NO va a servir de NADA, pero bueno al menos hay que intentarlo, ¿No?

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, si para mi lo del cambio climático, con montones de artículos a favor y en contra, es en el fondo una guerra entre los que buscan un pretexto para seguir sin hacer nada, y los que que quieren dar una voz de alerta... 
Que luego hay por medio "negocios" como los de los cupos de CO2, etc... Pues claro, siempre hay mangantes que le sacan punta a todo... Pero lo importante es lo que le dejaremos a los que vienen detrás...
En España dentro de poco cuando las circunstancias sean propicias empezara la lucha del fracking. Como me dijo una vez un "ecologista coñazo", si no nos meamos en el agua que luego nos vamos a beber, por que vamos a permitir el fracking que contaminará todos los acuíferos...
Un saludo

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 13:41 ----------

B.o.B.: Creer que la Tierra es plana, la última moda entre los famosos | Tentaciones | EL PAÍS


----------



## Charizato21 (28 Ago 2016)

En relación al clima hay un tema que me sorprende y es el de los 'chemtrails', me causó un cierto impacto en su día, esta noticia del diario "EL MUNDO":

Convencidos de que el veneno que seca sus campos proviene de las estelas que 'misteriosos' aviones, 'y drones', dejan a su paso. 
Su prueba: altas dosis de aluminio en la tierra..., 
Es una teoría que ha llegado incluso al Parlamento Europeo: los 'chemtrails'

Se trata de una zona que conozco un poco, provincia de Zamora y en este caso por no ser una zona de gran producción agraria no encaja la conocida teoría conspiranoica: de que el cartel/pool monopolista de los seguros agrarios en connivencia con el estado manipula el clima con geoingeniería (fumigaciones) para no tener que pagar indemnizaciones. 

*Miedo al cielo... 'nos están fumigando' | Crónica | EL MUNDO*

otro enlace:
Meteorólogos Españoles Denuncian ante la UE que España está siendo Fumigada por Aviones para Cambiar el Clima

*Meteorólogos Españoles Denuncian ante la UE que España está siendo Fumigada por Aviones para Cambiar el Clima | Ya no Miramos el Cielo*


Es un asunto curioso ...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Bueno, en su momento, ya se tocó en el hilo el tema de los Chemtrails y que para mí EXISTEN, aunque no me pronuncio sobre lo que puedan estar haciendo ahí "arriba". La verdad, es que llevo muchos años observándolos, ya que tienen mucha actividad en las zonas donde trabajo y también en la que resido. Además, suelen tener "hora fija" y los SIETE DÍAS DE LA SEMANA...

No es menos cierto, Charizato21, que llevamos unos días polemizando con temas que se prestan a ello y me gustaría "aparcar" esto que propones, es decir mejor "reposamos" el hilo y ya verás cómo volveremos a tener temas polémicos para debatir.

Sin embargo, te diré que en España hay dos asociaciones civiles que se dedican a su estudio. Una en mi Comunidad (Cataluña) y otra en Canarias. Y, desde luego, tienen un material muy interesante y por privado te pasaré la web de la de aquí. Por cierto, hace un par de días publicaron algo sobre lo que está sucediendo con las abejas... Je,je,je.

Y dejo esto... ¡"metalero"!

- https://smaulgld.com/norwegian-central-bank-gold-silver-mining-shares/

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (28 Ago 2016)

Charizato21 dijo:


> En relación al clima hay un tema que me sorprende y es el de los 'chemtrails', me causó un cierto impacto en su día, esta noticia del diario "EL MUNDO":
> 
> Convencidos de que el veneno que seca sus campos proviene de las estelas que 'misteriosos' aviones, 'y drones', dejan a su paso.
> Su prueba: altas dosis de aluminio en la tierra...,
> ...



No se si las chemtrails serán verdad o no, pero creo que el primer artículo es bastante "sensacionalista".

Pasé mucho tiempo por aquellas tierras zamoranas siendo un niño y recuerdo perfectamente las estelas de los aviones comerciales (a veces "exageradamente" grandes); eso sí, no recuerdo haber visto nunca, ni ahora ni entonces, avionetas, aviones militares ni drones dejando ningún tipo de "estela".
Parto de la base de que para que esas partículas que teóricamente "matan" los cultivos lleguen a un destino más o menos localizado tendrán que lanzarlas desde baja altura (si no, la dispersión haría que "fumigaran" incontroladamente decenas o cientos de kilómetros cuadrados)... Y una avioneta, dron o lo que sea "fumigando" tierras a poca altitud no pasa desapercibida ni para el propietario de las mismas ni para cualquier vecino que lo viera (que rápidamente iría a contárselo al propietario, es lo que tienen las zonas rurales); vamos, que si a Fulano le "fumiga" las tierras vete a saber quién con vete a saber qué tarda medio segundo en plantarse en la Delegación de la Junta a montar el pollo... Y "algo" se "oiría"...


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

A veces, kawalimit, muchas cosas suceden y NO les prestamos atención, pero SUCEDEN... Luego, la falta de información y también el "sensacionalismo" que muchas veces acompaña... a "propósito" o no.

Nada, también te enviaré esa web.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

Fernando te estas equivocando. La bomba atómica fue robada a los nazis, y acabada la guerra todos los cientificos alemanes fueron anmistiados y fueron llevados a EE.UU para desarrollar la carrera aeroespacial que llevó a los americanos a la luna antes que los rusos. Von Braum entre ellos diseñador de los misiles intercontinentales.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Bueno, si tú lo dices... aunque existe lo que para mí es una "leyenda" al respecto. Y la "Operación Paperclip" se ejecutó durante la Guerra y NO al final de la misma.:no:

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (28 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> A veces, kawalimit, muchas cosas suceden y NO les prestamos atención, pero SUCEDEN... Luego, la falta de información y también el "sensacionalismo" que muchas veces acompaña... a "propósito" o no.
> 
> Nada, también te enviaré esa web.
> 
> Saludos.



A ver, Fernando, lógicamente no voy a dar demasiados detalles de mi vida pero conozco de primera mano cómo está el tema de la agricultura por aquellos lares y lo que digo es que si de verdad "lanzan" algo, lo tienen que hacer a mucha altitud... porque si no, la cosa "canta". ¿Cómo demonios lo hacen sin "fumigar" media comarca?. ¿Por qué yo como unos tomates que están de muerte y la tomatera se me cae del peso y a mi vecino le crecen cuatro y malos? ¿"Eso" que echan le afecta a mi vecino y a mi no?. Y hay una cosa que es obvia y es lo que decía en la última parte de mi post anterior: si se entera alguien de que están "fumigando" alguna tierra, le falta tiempo a ese alguien para ir a contárselo al dueño (en los pueblos de Zamora TODO EL MUNDO se conoce y sabe de quién es cada tierra, quién la labra, lo que ha plantado en los últimos 10 años, y si me apuras hasta lo que cobran de la PAC). Y alguien que vive de la agricultura (vale, y de sus subvenciones asociadas muchas veces, que alguno me saldrá por ahí...) no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados mientras fehacientemente le están "echando" algo a sus tierras desde una avioneta.


----------



## kikepm (28 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Hola, es un artículo interesante pero no el único ya que como dice el propio artículo, internet nos permite seleccionar la información que nos interesa o nos da la razón.
> 
> ¿Quién niega aún el cambio climático?
> 
> Un saludo.



Intereantísimo artículo... por los comentarios que hace la gente.

Yo creo que el calentologismo está perdiendo la partida a nivel popular, la gente cada vez siente más que todo es un fraude para aprobar más impuestos, para financiar a más arrimados a esta religión, para dar más poder a los polítifcos.

Lo dicho, en 50 años este tema se habrá borrado del mapa.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> A ver, Fernando, lógicamente no voy a dar demasiados detalles de mi vida pero conozco de primera mano cómo está el tema de la agricultura por aquellos lares y lo que digo es que si de verdad "lanzan" algo, lo tienen que hacer a mucha altitud... porque si no, la cosa "canta". ¿Cómo demonios lo hacen sin "fumigar" media comarca?. ¿Por qué yo como unos tomates que están de muerte y la tomatera se me cae del peso y a mi vecino le crecen cuatro y malos? ¿"Eso" que echan le afecta a mi vecino y a mi no?. Y hay una cosa que es obvia y es lo que decía en la última parte de mi post anterior: si se entera alguien de que están "fumigando" alguna tierra, le falta tiempo a ese alguien para ir a contárselo al dueño (en los pueblos de Zamora TODO EL MUNDO se conoce y sabe de quién es cada tierra, quién la labra, lo que ha plantado en los últimos 10 años, y si me apuras hasta lo que cobran de la PAC). Y alguien que vive de la agricultura (vale, y de sus subvenciones asociadas muchas veces, que alguno me saldrá por ahí...) no se va a quedar de brazos cruzados mientras fehacientemente le están "echando" algo a sus tierras desde una avioneta.



Hola que tal, poniendo por delante que este medio de dar por saco, el de fumigar con avioncitos las cosechas, me parece sumamente chapucero en caso de existir, diría que precisamente por lo que apuntas de la altitud no sería raro que a tu vecino le toque, y a ti que estás 30 mt mas allá, no te toque, simple cuestión de probabilidades.

¿ No sería mucho mas facil contaminar con lo que sea, el acuífero, pantano, etc de donde se surtan de agua los regantes?.

Edito, como de costumbre 8:. 

Acabo de leer en el enlace que comenta anteriormente Kikepm, la notícia de que un tiburón mordió a un bañista en Elche, y por otra parte hoy han cerrado una playa en Fuengirola por el avistamiento de una aleta de tiburón.

Estas cosas para mi son clara muestra de que algo se mueve en el equilíbrio ecológico, y no parece nada bueno.

Un tiburón ataca a un bañista en Elche

Cierran la playa de Fuengirola por una alerta de tiburón . SUR.es


----------



## Pedernal (28 Ago 2016)

Hola,

Vicecanciller alemán da el TTIP por fracasado

Esto si que me da miedo...


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

Menos mal que ha fracasado el TTIP porqué hubiese sido un golpe mortal para todas las PYMES. Lo peor de ese proyecto que transcurría con total oscuridad a la opinión pública y ni los periodistas podían sacar copias era un flagrante golpe sobre la soberanía de los estados, y de haberse aprobado perdiamos la posibilidad de demandar a las multinacionales por la entrada masíva de trasgenicos americanos y su peligro en la salud humana, y la destrucción del medio ambiente. También es una mentira que se crearían puestos de trabajo porqué se destruirían como con el NAFTA.


----------



## amador (28 Ago 2016)

#fernandojcg

Ganar o perder ?

No creo que se trate de ganar o perder, o yo no lo veo así. Yo creo que escribimos aquí para aportar a los demás lo que pensamos y enriquecernos todos mutuamente. 

Cuando entro en debates con componente científico en el hilo, es porque me duele ver la visión tan mala que se tiene del colectivo científico en España. Es la conclusión que yo he sacado de los comentarios de algunos compañeros del hilo.

Se prefiere creer en un artículo mediático de internet de un fulano mediático (habéis puestos varios) que aporta datos interesados que confunden al no experto, que del 99% de un colectivo que ha escrito decenas de miles de trabajos serios (muy bueno el artículo enlazado por #Pedernal sobre esto).

Al mediático charlatán se considera "el que nos saca de la gran mentira" y a todo un colectivo de científicos como comprados y manipuladores.

Eso es malo. Necesitamos confiar en la ciencia para seguir evolucionando como sociedad y como país. En España estamos muy atrasados en ciencia y tecnología y así nos va.

Y os dejo un artículo sobre esto, que no tiene nada que ver con el clima para dejar ya el tema, no aburrir y seguir con otras cosas.

Confianza en la ciencia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Saludos




fernandojcg dijo:


> # Refinanciado: ¡Hola! amigo... Bien, NO estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo que comentas. Veamos, lo que yo tengo CLARO es que el debate lo hemos "ganado" -y por decirlo de alguna manera- los NEGACIONISTAS... Es más, sin haber tenido que emplear toda la "artillería", puesto que la simple "lógica" y los ejemplos históricos ya se han IMPUESTO.


----------



## kawalimit (28 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> Hola que tal, poniendo por delante que este medio de dar por saco, el de fumigar con avioncitos las cosechas, me parece sumamente chapucero en caso de existir, diría que precisamente por lo que apuntas de la altitud no sería raro que a tu vecino le toque, y a ti que estás 30 mt mas allá, no te toque, simple cuestión de probabilidades.



Discrepo. Dado que hablamos de partículas invisibles al ojo humano (si fueran partículas "visibles" no cabría duda de que de verdad están "echándonos mierda") y por tanto muy pequeñas, cabría esperar que se necesiten miles de millones de estas partículas (y por "partículas" me refiero a la estructura microscópica que contenga la "sustancia activa", sea la que sea) para producir el "efecto deseado" a ras de suelo. Por tanto, y por simple cálculo probabilístico, la cosa debería ser una especie de campana de Gauss 3D, con un "pico" (zona del suelo) en el que ha caído una gran cantidad de partículas y zonas con cada vez menos partículas según nos alejamos del "pico"; no es como decir "han tirado 2 partículas, al vecino le han tocado las 2 y a mi 0".


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2016)

kawalimit dijo:


> Discrepo. Dado que hablamos de partículas invisibles al ojo humano (si fueran partículas "visibles" no cabría duda de que de verdad están "echándonos mierda") y por tanto muy pequeñas, cabría esperar que se necesiten miles de millones de estas partículas (y por "partículas" me refiero a la estructura microscópica que contenga la "sustancia activa", sea la que sea) para producir el "efecto deseado" a ras de suelo. Por tanto, y por simple cálculo probabilístico, la cosa debería ser una especie de campana de Gauss 3D, *con un "pico" (zona del suelo) en el que ha caído una gran cantidad de partículas y zonas con cada vez menos partículas según nos alejamos del "pico"; no es como decir "han tirado 2 partículas, al vecino le han tocado las 2 y a mi 0".*





¿Y esa variación de la cantidad de partículas, en la medida que apuntas..gran cantidad en una zona, y otras con cada vez menos, no es lo mismo que yo he dicho pero en otra dimensión distinta?, ¿ esa variación puede hacer que tus tomates se vean afectados y los del vecino no?.


----------



## kikepm (28 Ago 2016)

amador dijo:


> #fernandojcg
> 
> Ganar o perder ?
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece patético y ACIENTÍFICO que vuestro principal argumento sea recurrir al principio de autoridad, y a desprestigiar las opiniones de los no expertos (es decir de los no profesionales) por el SIMPLE HECHO DE SERLO.


Pero no aportais argumentación alguna REAL. 

Solo repetís incansablemente lo mismo. El 99,9999999% de los expertos opina que la tierra es plana...


Al menos en el artículo que ha enlazado Fernando hay argumentación, que podrá rebatirse o no, y datos, que podrán ser ciertos o no. Eso es lo que habría que atacar.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Ago 2016)

kikepm dijo:


> *Pues a mi me parece patético y ACIENTÍFICO que vuestro principal argumento sea recurrir al principio de autoridad, y a desprestigiar las opiniones de los no expertos (es decir de los no profesionales) por el SIMPLE HECHO DE SERLO.
> *
> 
> Pero no aportais argumentación alguna REAL.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Buscando un enlace sobre un podcast que escuché sobre la científico-logía (si le quitamos el acento a logía, se podría hacer un juego de palabras:Baile, he encontrado este que lo explica mucho mas detalladamente y que considero muy clarificador. 

Como solemos decir por aquí, "tocho inside", pero ya desde el principio es revelador.

http://www3.uah.es/vivatacademia/ficheros/n45/fraudes.pdf


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Tardes:

# kawalimit: Mira, tengo los "huevos pelados" de ver y estudiar los Chemtrails y por años... ¿Qué he dicho? Que EXISTIR, EXISTEN, es decir que algo están haciendo ahí "arriba"... Ahora bien, qué es lo que "chorrean", pues ni pajolera idea... pero hacerlo, lo hacen... Resulta, para más inri, que trabajo muy cercano a un aeropuerto internacional y estoy más que familiarizado con la observación de aviones. Bien, respecto a las estelas: unos (los comerciales) NO las dejan y los "otros" SÍ, pero es que encima cuando "regresan" ya no sueltan las "estelas"... Y esto te lo dice uno que en muchas ocasiones está situado en observación permanente durante horas, de manera que puedo "vigilar" el cielo durante las mismas, así que sé lo que veo.

No es menos cierto que NO tengo claro lo que puedan hacer y la pregunta del "millón": ¿Qué sentido tiene ese gasto BESTIAL de comustible un día SÍ y el siguiente también? Eso es lo que deberías preguntarte, puesto que a través de la "pela" se puede seguir la estela de muchos asuntos (como el del puto "Cambio Climático"...). Además, de que esos aviones tienen que operar bajo permiso militar... ¿No?

¡Ah! pareces desconocer todas las investigaciones que se han efectuado en distintas partes del mundo... Por cierto, incluso nuestra Guardia Civil inició una y que no sé cómo acabó, pero me parece que encontraron "algo"...

Y, por favor, ya puestos DESMIENTE esto (y tengo en "reserva" también lo de Suecia...):

- Alemania se convierte en el Primer PaÃ*s en admitir las operaciones clandestinas de chemtrails. – PROYECTO GOLIATH

Bueno, como tengo un privado tuyo, cuando pueda te lo respondo. Y pensad en un "pequeño" detalle: un país donde NO se han reportado Chemtrails es Venezuela, al menos hasta ahora...

# amador: Cuando "juego" al Ajedrez sé cuando he ganado y cuándo he perdido... Y NO digo más, entre otras cosas porque NO quiero polemizar de forma "gratuita" con personas a las que considero muy útiles en este hilo. Y es que lo Cortés no quita lo Valiente... en mi particular línea "quevediana".

Por cierto, ¡Joder! la "tralla" que le estáis dando al hilo y me resulta ya difícil seguirlo, aparte de consumirme mucho tiempo...

Y muy interesante y "preocupante" lo aportado por Pedernal... Obviamente, me refiero a lo del TTIP (y no a sus contribuciones pro "Cambio Climático"...) y sobre lo que aún deberemos esperar un poco, pero me imagino que el Brexit debe pesar -y MUCHO- ahí. HUMANO DE PLATA: si le das al "tarro" es -repito" PREOCUPANTE...

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (28 Ago 2016)

gurrumino dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> ¿Y esa variación de la cantidad de partículas, en la medida que apuntas..gran cantidad en una zona, y otras con cada vez menos, no es lo mismo que yo he dicho pero en otra dimensión distinta?, ¿ esa variación puede hacer que tus tomates se vean afectados y los del vecino no?.



No lo creo. Si estamos hablando de una zona de afectación de varios kilómetros cuadrados y varios miles de millones de partículas, la cantidad de éstas que caerá en un lugar y en otro que diste, por ejemplo 30 metros, como comentabas antes, será estadísticamente similar. Del estilo de 3000 millones VS 2900 millones (por decir algo)... y eso no parece significativo de cara a un efecto patológico típico de una sustancia activa (dependiente de la dosis y tal)
Saludos.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 19:55 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> Y, por favor, ya puestos DESMIENTE esto (y tengo en "reserva" también lo de Suecia...):
> 
> - WordPress.com
> 
> Bueno, como tengo un privado tuyo, cuando pueda te lo respondo.



No hay nada que desmentir porque sí creo en la posible existencia de chemtrails, como te digo en el privado (en el sentido de que haya "aviones" que "suelten" sustancias desconocidas para los de "abajo"... no en muchas de las otras cosas que acompañan a esta "teoría", como que sean "armas biológicas" contra la población civil como dicen algunos; eso ya es bastante más difícil de creer, aunque tampoco se puede descartar nada). Lo que no tengo claro es que liberen algo que afecte directamente al suelo, tal y como decía el artículo enlazado por el conforero Charitazo21... :rolleye:


----------



## frisch (28 Ago 2016)

No pensaba intervenir en el tema chemtrails porque va a parecer o que soy un polifacético o un idealisto (va a ser lo segundo).
Lo hago sólo para decir una cosa.
De lo que he leído, si los hubiera, tienen que ver con el control del clima es decir no se trata de una intervención entre la nube de productos químicos y el suelo, sino entre la nube de productos químicos y el sol (es decir hacia arriba).

De lo que más se habla es de partículas de aluminio.

Por otro lado, llevo tiempo preguntándome si será tan difícil costearse un dron y que tome una muestra de la supuesta fumigación y así salimos de dudas.

A lo mejor no es posible, no lo sé.

En cualquier caso, este asunto del clima trae tela porque (llegar a) controlarlo equivale a tener un arma de destrucción masiva descomunal o un arma de construcción masiva descomunal.

¿Cuál de las dos opciones escogerá Goldman Sachs?

(yo creo que las dos, según le tercie, e incluso las dos a la vez).


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Pues, mira esa es una "teoría" que yo tengo (y que no sé si lo comentamos la última vez que nos vimos...), es decir que su labor podría ser contraria a la "conspiranoica"... Por eso mismo, digo lo que sé: que hacer, hacen "algo", pero el qué lo desconozco y tampoco me atrevo a pronunciarme al respecto.

Y también se creía que la tecnología HAARP era propia de "idealistos"... hasta que la Marina estadounidense admitió que la poseía. Lo que desconozco es si su "mantenimiento" actual ha pasado ya a "manos privadas" y lo digo porque necesitaban "pasta" para ello.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Ago 2016)

Bueno, sí, sí es conspiranoica porque precisamente, si es lo que están haciendo, ellos, la utilizarán para destruir al "enemigo" pero la venderán como la panacea para los devotos del "We are the World, we are the People".

Bueno, yo creo que de hecho ya se hace.

Vamos a ver, la pregunta esencial en todos estos temas es:

Cree usted que los que gobiernan, los que tienen el poder de decidir, lo hacen en primer lugar por el bien de los ciudadanos, de la humanidad ¿sí o no?

Bueno, pues la pregunta se complica porque unos dirán que el bien de los ciudadanos depende de cuálos y ahí ya, la cosa vuelve a lo de siempre:

Los de miclub

La Mafia.

Lo que falta es corazón, falta corazón, no hay más vueltas que darle a la cosa.

(por eso cuando oigo a todos esos descerebrados cantar al unísono "We are the World We are the People" pues tengo problemas gástricos).


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Es complicado, frisch, si no se conoce la "naturaleza" de lo que está sucediendo... Podemos "especular" al respecto, pero si se han "cargado" algo ahí "arriba", pues es lógico que nos "protejan" y de paso también "ellos" mismos... ¿O crees que TODOS "ellos" viven en "bunkers" aislados del mundo? Yo, la verdad, no llego a tanto...

Por cierto, si "algo" se han "cargado", sería interesante conocer si se debió a experimentos "científicos" y si éstos estaban sujetos a la "órbita" militar. O, simplemente, quizás la protección natural de la atmósfera muestra algún tipo de "debilidad" ante amenazas externas. En fin, me parece que aquí ya entramos en el terreno de la especulación más propia de la Ciencia Ficción, pero podría tener su "lógica"... A mí lo que SIEMPRE me ha llamado la atención es el GASTO BRUTAL que esto supone.

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

En lo de los chemtrails fernando te doy la razón. Vivo en Barcelona y se las trayectorias de aterrizaje al aeropuerto del prat y e visto algunas veces una cuadricula de hasta 6 lineas x 5. Esos aviones fumigaban algo claramente. Me quedé muy preocupado ese día. Nos estan rociando con aerosoles de particulas de plata y alumínio.
El motivo no lo se pero hay varias corrientes:
1.Nos fumigan para crear una capa protectora contra los rayos UV. 


2.Nos fumigan para que la calidad del esperma baje y descienda la natalidad para reducir la creciente población mundial. 2B o para aniquilar a la raza blanca de Europa.
Ha bajado ya un 30% respecto hace 20 años.
3. Nos fumigan para terratransformar nuestro planeta mediante técnicas de geoingeniería alienigena. Existe una alianza entre una raza extraterrestre colonizadora que ha llegado a acuerdos con las élites del capital y el poder mundial en la sombra, para cambiar la tecnología alienigena por vidas humanas y instalarse en bases subterraneas. Tendrían la capacidad de la metamorfosis para pasar desapercibidos entre nosotros. Tambien los extraterrestres estarían fumigandonos algo que cambiaría nuestro ADN para hibridar a las dos especies.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

Bueno, HUMANO DE PLATA, pues ya sabes desde dónde observo el cielo... De lo que nos comentas me quedaría con la posibilidad "protectora" y conozco las "otras", pero la verdad NO les concedo ninguna credibilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Ago 2016)

Yo el único extraterrestre cercano que conozco (seguro que hay más) es Mariano y el postulante Albert.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Bueno, HUMANO DE PLATA, pues ya sabes desde dónde observo el cielo... De lo que nos comentas me quedaría con la posibilidad "protectora" y conozco las "otras", pero la verdad NO les concedo ninguna credibilidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo creo que la opción 3 es la cierta. Llevo años estudiando la exobiología y el fenomeno OVNI. Una cosa te garantizo, nos visitan otras civilizaciones desde tiempos a.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

# frisch: ¿"Extraterrestres"? Más bien, PAYASOS con MUCHO ROSTRO, especialmente el "Naranjito": "CHAQUETERO" DEL AÑO...

Saludos.

# HUMANO DE PLATA: ¿Te dicen algo los nombres de Antonio Ribera, Rafael Farriols, Ignacio Darnaude, Jiménez del Oso, Enrique de Vicente...? Bien, con todos ellos colaboré en su momento, así que ya ves si conozco el tema y más de lo que te piensas... Hay que remontarse a los inicios de la Ufología en España.

Saludos.


----------



## kawalimit (28 Ago 2016)

HUMANO DE PLATA dijo:


> 3. Nos fumigan para terratransformar nuestro planeta mediante técnicas de geoingeniería alienigena. *Existe una alianza entre una raza extraterrestre colonizadora que ha llegado a acuerdos con las élites del capital y el poder mundial en la sombra, para cambiar la tecnología alienigena por vidas humanas y instalarse en bases subterráneas.Tendrían la capacidad de la metamorfosis para pasar desapercibidos entre nosotros. Tambien los extraterrestres estarían fumigandonos algo que cambiaría nuestro ADN para hibridar a las dos especies*.



Esto es casi casi la trama de


Spoiler



la temporada 10 de Expediente X... 

¿De que "fuente" has sacado lo de cambiar vidas humanas por tecnología e instalarse en bases subterráneas...:8:?


.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 21:31 ----------




fernandojcg dijo:


> # frisch: ¿"Extraterrestres"? Más bien, PAYASOS con MUCHO ROSTRO, especialmente el "Naranjito": "CHAQUETERO" DEL AÑO...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



J*der, Fernando... ¿Hay algún "fregao" en el que no hayas estado metido?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

# kawalimit: Pues, SÍ, en más de los que te puedes "imaginar"... aunque muchos "fregaos" han sido la continuación de otros... Además, en su momento, fui alguien muy considerado dentro de la Ufología, especialmente en el extranjero, pero bueno eso ya pertenece al pasado y sólo lo toco de tanto en tanto y de forma exclusivamente particular...

Por lo que comenta HUMANO DE PLATA, me parece que se refiere a Majestic MJ-12 y los "derivados" que luego vendrían... En la red tienes información al respecto y que no enlazo aquí porque el hilo ya se está "yendo" demasiado...

Saludos.


----------



## timi (28 Ago 2016)

saludos ,,, el tema haarp y ovnis , yo ya no llego , no lo conozco , pero el tema chemtrails , cuando puedo también observo el cielo y esta claro que algo hacen ,,,
si continuamos así , agarraos al pc y coged las onzas , que nos llevan a conspiraciones ,,,,)):XX:):XX:

expondré mi teoría , que no puedo demostrar :X y me reservo el derecho de cambiarla en cualquier momento::

la población ha crecido demasiado y la previsión es que crezca mas y eso es un problema para los recursos , los ecosistemas y al final para el clima de la tierra

las elites , que naturalmente saben el punto de no retorno , no están dispuestos a dejarlo pasar , como es natural

de momento se puede solucionar , pero solo si cambian muchas cosas. El problema de los recursos , es un problema desde ya , es por eso que las elites ya han tomado en el pasado posiciones en esto ,,, agua , tierras cultivables,,,

Los ecosistemas se están desequilibrando y si no se pone remedio , acabará influyendo en el clima y en la vida humana en la tierra

Para intentar solucionar esto , han creado una crisis que ara saltar por los aires algunas cosas , que intentaran que sea de forma controlada para poder dirigir las contrapartidas , pero eso ya se vera si lo consiguen o no.

el tema es que necesitan que la población humana deje de aumentar y que disminuya. Aquí es donde entra el tema chemtrails , que tal como se ha comentado , podría ser para controlar la natalidad.

La forma controlada de resolver el problema es que la gente no tenga dinero para comprar , es igual si se mueren de hambre , de hecho es mejor. Van a sacrificar el sistema económico actual , pero antes implementaran el dinero electrónico. De esta forma les será mejor dinamitarlo del todo.

si se les va de las manos o no pueden llevar las cosas por el camino que ellos quieren , tocara repartir fusiles y tirar por lo que siempre les ha funcionado.
::::::


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

El Gobierno Secreto - Fuente, Naturaleza y Fines del MJ-12

Para el que aún tenga dudas de la presencia extraterrestre en nuestro planeta deben ver esta conferencia donde personas de gran relevancia del ambito militar y periodístico y convocada por la prestigiosa Asociación Americana de periodistas., the diclousure project: 
Info: Proyecto Revelación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Video conferencia:
Disclosure Project spanish sub Parte 1 - YouTube
Disclosure Project spanish sub Parte 2 - YouTube
Disclosure Project spanish sub Parte 3 - YouTube
https://youtu.be/5YZI3LqRQPQ
https://youtu.be/5YZI3LqRQPQ
https://youtu.be/1wAEtl7L6h4
https://youtu.be/gamvImOQt58


----------



## frisch (28 Ago 2016)

Es posible timi, muy posible. De ahí lo de la LGTB, que no procrea (ojo no tengo nada en contra ni de los de la L, ni de la G, ni de la T, ni de la B y creo, según leí hace poco, otro colectivo que se sentían super discriminados, no sé qué es lo que son, no me acuerdo).

Es muy posible Timi pero no lo sabemos, ahí está el quid de la cuestión.

Habrá que guiarse por otras señales, indicaciones.

Yo desde mi pequeña parcela de conocimiento y de vida, abogo por el corazón. Ni por la guerra ni por la suspicacia.

Es una apuesta jodida porque requiere implicarse (no hablo de luchas políticas, ¡líbreme Dios!) e implicarse siempre conlleva aprender a perder, las más de las veces.


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

"La manera más rápida de finalizar una guerra es perderla." (George Orwell)

Y, por supuesto, yo tengo una actitud de "ganador", por tanto NO la acepto...

Saludos.


----------



## frisch (28 Ago 2016)

Me lo temía.

Son concepciones diferentes de la vida y que, conociéndote, en el fondo, no las veo tan dispares (es más cuestión de terminología).

A tu cita, respondo con ésta.

¿Y qué beneficio obtienes si ganas el mundo entero pero pierdes tu propia alma? ¿Hay algo que valga más que tu alma?


----------



## fernandojcg (28 Ago 2016)

"En algún lugar del alma se extienden los desiertos de la pérdida, del dolor fermentado; oscuros páramos agazapados tras los parajes de los días." (Sealtiel Alatriste)

Amigo frisch: Yo NO soy Genghis Khan NI tampoco creo en el "alma"... Es más, como me conoces, sabes que tengo una mente "combativa". Recuerdas cuando te dije que hubo momentos históricos donde pude ser tanto comunista como nazi, es decir si me hubieran pillado bien en Rusia o bien en Alemania...

En fin, uno es como es... Ni mejor ni peor, sólo un poco "diferente"... pero vamos, es verdad que tampoco estamos tan "lejanos" y SÍ, probablemente, haya mucho de eso que denominas "terminología"...

Un abrazo, amigo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 23:24 ----------

Para mear y no echar gota...

Me lo acaban de enviar y como "cuadra" con lo que algunos "negacionistas" mantenemos... Bien, hasta ahora se creía que el CEO mejor pagado en 2015 había sido Sundar Pichai, CEO de Google, con 151,9 millones de Dólares.

Pues va a ser que NO: En realidad, el CEO mejor pagado el año pasado fue el Dr. Patrick Soon-Shiong... ¡"experto" en Cáncer!

¿Cuánto ganó? NADA, "sólo" el equivalente al sueldo de 10.000 años de un trabajador medio occidental... ¡329,7 millones de Dólares!

¡Ay! "Ciencia" y NEGOCIO, que unidos van...

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (28 Ago 2016)

El alma es inseparable del ser humano y la ensuciamos con nuestras malas acciones. 
El Mar Menor, en grave peligro
Una de las joyas de Murcia se encuentra en situación de deterioro avanzado.
La laguna del mar menor se encuentra en un estado crítico por el exceso de contaminación. La mayor laguna salada de toda Europa está invadida por una presencia masiva de fitoplancton.

La proliferación masiva de este tipo de alga verde provoca una degeneración del ecosistema ya que impide que el resto de plantas y animales puedan vivir. Ese alga crece por toda la basura que va a parar allí por la masiva urbanización de la manga.
El Mar Menor, en grave peligro
Solo los seres primitivos y altaneros creen que el progreso tecnológico es inseparable de la destrucción de nuestro habitat, cuando si nuestro entorno pasa a ser tóxico no podremos disfrutar del progreso.


----------



## timi (29 Ago 2016)

buenos días . El tema de pedir por parte de los gobiernos que la gente tenga preparada agua y comida va a mas



If these warnings were coming from some conspiracy web site, we could all laugh them off. They're not. These warnings are coming from official government entities in Europe and they come at a time when tensions are rising everywhere. 


NOW FINLAND TOO! Local Councils Warning Citizens "Stockpile Food & Water - Prepare" as US TANKS go on the move! | RedFlag News

Putin no da puntada sin hilo

Russia Shifts Fighter Jets, Bombers to Bolster Aerospace Forces Fleet in Crimea


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenos Días:

# timi: Interesante aportación y que nos da para "pensar"... ¿Qué "coño" saben y NO dicen?

Y en estos momentos, continúa la corrección en los MPs: el Oro en los $1321,45 y la Plata en los $18,500... Por tanto, es previsible que se lleguen a tocar los niveles de soporte que dimos por aquí y esta madrugada el Oro ha tocado los $1318,10 y la Plata los $18,370...

Aprovecho para dejaros un artículo que me parecido muy BUENO...

- El exgobernador del Banco de Inglaterra alerta del gran problema del capitalismo . Blogs de Tribuna

Saludos.


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (29 Ago 2016)

ESTADO ISLÁMICO
Los yihadistas hablan castellano y ‘apuntan’ a España
Responsables de la lucha antiterrorista alertan sobre un "incremento de alusiones a nuestro país" en textos del Estado Islámico.
Responsables de la lucha antiterrorista alertan sobre un “incremento de alusiones a nuestro país” en recientes textos, vídeos, infografías y propagandas lanzadas por el Estado Islámico. Los yihadistas escriben en español, incluso analizan resultados electorales, dándole un protagonismo a España que “incrementa la posibilidad de una acción de un terrorista autónomo en nuestro territorio”. Aglomeraciones de personas, policías, cristianos, judíos y homosexuales entre sus objetivos.
ISIS: Los yihadistas hablan castellano y


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

¡Qué "fijación"! ¿Un "Déjà vu" con Pedro El Ermitaño?


----------



## Charizato21 (29 Ago 2016)

Hay una cosa que no acabo de entender, que en algún post anterior se había comentado, si existiera una fuerte corrección de las bolsas en breve y subida del oro ...¿por qué las mineras oreras bajarían?

---
Olvidé el enlace de la corrección, pego aquí primer y último párrafo

*Prepárese para una corrección significativa en el mercado de valores de Estados Unidos durante los próximos dos meses *ya que una serie de señales técnicas sugieren que la subida de verano va a perder fuelle. Ese es el mensaje de los analistas técnicos de UBS, citando la debilidad de las expectativas de inflación de Estados Unidos, y la perspectiva de un aumento de las correlaciones entre las clases de activos, entre otros factores.

*"Como inversor usaríamos el entorno de baja volatilidad actual para comprar protección* y/o compraríamos volatilidad sobre todo en el lado forex y *en oro*, donde es muy probable que veamos movimientos significativos en las próximas semanas", dice UBS.

La Carta de la Bolsa - Los indicadores sugieren riesgo de corrección en Wall Street


----------



## gurrumino (29 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, Buenos Días:
> 
> *# timi: Interesante aportación y que nos da para "pensar"... ¿Qué "coño" saben y NO dicen?*
> 
> ...



Hola a todos, uno ya baraja la posibilidad de que estos avisos a la población se vayan extendiendo de pais en pais, las amenazas latentes las tenemos mas o menos identificadas, islam descerebrado, cataclismo (natural, económico..:fiufiu, guerra guerrosa, etc.

Casi que opto por la opción de que aprovechan la coyuntura tan revuelta que tenemos en todos los sentidos, para meternos mas miedo, mucho miedo, que es un arma terrible para controlar a la población.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

Hola, Charizato21: Vaya, vaya... UBS va con "retraso" respecto a los que escribimos por aquí... En fin, quizás, tuve que hacerme "asesor financiero"...ienso: Y tú también, ¿No, paketazo?

¿Por qué las mineras pueden hacerlo peor que el Oro? Es simple: las mineras NO dejan de ser acciones, luego "papel" y, además, también han subido mucho y el dinero es "cobarde" por naturaleza, por tanto es previsible que se materializasen plusvalías y que han sido muy importantes en ese sector en el corto plazo.

De todas formas, podría producirse un "rebote" en los inicios, para darse la vuelta a los pocos días y dependería de la intensidad de la corrección... Tampoco nada que ya no se produjera en el pasado.

Sin embargo, quizás, produzca una buena "entrada" cuando se girasen los mercados y es un sector a vigilar para aquellos que quieran "arriesgarse" ahí y, Charizato21, NO estoy hablando de ETFs NI de productos "opacos", simplemente de adquirir "papel" de mineras con FUNDAMENTALES y que las hay... Y NO me refiero a la MIERDA de "chicharros" que hay ahí.:cook:

Saludos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ago 2016)

Las acciones de una minera, incluso ETF, o un futuro relacionado con el metal precioso, tiene poco que ver como vehículo de inversión con el propio metal físico.

Sería como tener los planos de un piso en obra o tomar posesión del piso y vivir en él.

En caso de colapso financiero, entiéndase un *crack*, es evidente que ya podemos tener acciones de la coca cola, y beberse más coca cola que nunca, que su valor caerá arrastrado por el pánico inversor y la incertidumbre.

¿por qué?

es bastante sencillo si lo analizamos psicológicamente y socialmente.

¿De que me vale tener acciones de una empresa cojonuda y estas han caído y se encuentran muy por debajo de sus precios por fundamentales?

diréis que sí, que sí que valen, llegado el momento subirán, ¿verdad?

*¡exacto!*; llegado el momento subirán y seguro que mucho, pero mientras tanto el costo de oportunidad de tener el dinero parado es enorme para un fondo inversor que maneja miles de millones.

Nosotros mismos, pensad comprar SAN a 2€, parece la inversión de siglo...pero hay un crack, y SAN se va a 1€...entre mientras aparece un piso que valía 100.000€ por 25.000€, y nosotros no podemos vender SAN pues perderíamos el 50%, y por lo tanto también perdemos la oportunidad de reinvertir el dinero en ese piso a costo de ganga...

Pues ahora extrapolad lo del piso a nivel mundial y a inversiones relacionadas con materias primas, commodities, inmobiliaria...el dinero especulativo y el de inversión es miedoso como afirma *Fernando*...hay muchos momentos dónde la liquidez prima sobre la posibilidad de obtener rendimientos a corto o medio plazo, y un crack es uno de esos momentos, ya que los mercados pueden recuperarse rápido, o permanecer oprimidos años "Véase Japón antes de esta última gran subida"

El oro puede irse a 2000$ y las oreras caer por muy diversos motivos: aumento de los costos extractivos, una recesión laboral, falta de crédito que cubra la deuda, agotamiento de los yacimientos, leyes restrictivas en la venta...vamos, que hay muchas variables que afectan al precio del oro "papel"

Un saludo y buen día a todos. gracias por aportar.


----------



## frisch (29 Ago 2016)

Están vacilando con nosotros | Iniciativa Debate

artículo de Gregorio Morán


----------



## astur_burbuja (29 Ago 2016)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, astur_burbuja: Mira, hace la "releche" que estudio e investigo el Nazismo y la 2ª Guerra Mundial y, la verdad, cuestiono MUY, MUCHO todo lo que nos ha llegado o que nos han "contado" (SÍ, como en los "Cuentos")... Quede claro que NO soy "pro-nazi", ni mucho menos, más bien todo lo contrario, pero por la deriva que sufrió...
> 
> astur_bur, si con el "innombrable" te refieres a Hitler...* pues, deberías saber que éste llegó a un acuerdo con los americanos y vivió feliz en Argentina hasta el final de sus días y que algunos también sitúan en Paraguay, pero bueno lo que está claro es que él formó parte de la FARSA "final"*. Y eso te lo dice quien ha tenido acceso a documentos muy concretos, aparte de líneas de investigación muy atinadas (especialmente, argentinas), de manera que esto lo tengo claro y CRISTALINO...
> 
> ...



Hola Fernando,

Muy interesante tu post...Podrias ampliar en detalles lo que te remarco en negrita de tu post, lo referente al pacto USA-Hitler y su exilio sudamericano?


----------



## Arbeyna (29 Ago 2016)

Vaya! Pues sí que habéis tenido el fin de semana ocupado con vuestra "Cumbre climática" jejeje.

De verdad, que no os traslade nuestro querido Papá Estado una preocupación que no deja de ser la fuente de un negocio. En 1979 se celebró a primera conferencia Mundial sobre el Clima, y los resultados hablan por sí solos. Cumbres y conferencias que sólo sirven para generar "puestos de trabajo", pegarse unos buenos viajes, visitar grandes hoteles, opíparas comilonas y alguna fiestecilla a lo Dominique Strauss-Kahn.

Si algo es nocivo debería de prohibirse y no ser objeto de actividad económica, desde hace muchos años los "derechos para contaminar se venden". Tenéis toda la información en la web del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y *Medio Ambiente*.

El comercio de derechos de emisión en España - Comercio de derechos de emisión - Cambio climático - magrama.es

Por cierto, los derechos de emisión, son activos cuyo precio es negociable, todo el mundo en este hilo sabe lo que quiero decir.

España, entre los países que más pagan por cumplir Kioto
Entre 2008 y 2012 gastó más de 800 millones en comprar derechos de CO2

España, entre los países que más pagan por cumplir Kioto | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

Así pues, daros cuenta que no se trata de una cuestión medioambiental, es una cuestión económica, por lo que tan mal no debe de ir el asunto. Por cierto, si alguno me dice que el importe de esos derechos de contaminación se revierten en cuestiones medioambientales, que tenga preparados varios ejemplos, porque en su momento estuve preguntando, incluso al Ministerio y salvo generalidades.... nada

Cuestión aparte es el tema del reciclaje, que eso es un negocio de cojones el que tienen montado ayuntamientos y empresas, y del que nadie quiere dar cuenta.


----------


Y bueno, continuando con mi particular psicosis paranoica, hoy leyendo :

¿Qué es el Financial Stability Board-FSB creado en 2009?

Os juro que nunca había escuchado nada sobre este "Consejo", y mirad que siempre hemos pensado o dicho que los mercados estaban intervenidos. Qué equivocados estábamos, no están intervenidos, están estabilizados. Anda que.... me voy a por la camisa de fuerza.

Buena tarde a todos y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

Hola, astur_burbuja: Yo sigo investigando junto a otros este tema y me vas a permitir que NO diga más, de momento... pero hay mucha información contrastable sobre este tema.

Sin embargo, no tengo ningún inconveniente en facilitarte algunos "indicios" de lo que algunos ya conocemos desde hace tiempo...

- Buscando a Hitler en Somo. eldiariomontanes.es

- Entrevista con la criada que sirvió a Hitler en Argentina 1949 - YouTube

- Bariloche Pacto de silencio - Erich Priebke - YouTube

Al menos, os entretendrá y, a partir de ahí, podéis seguir tirando del hilo... y algo más sacaréis en claro.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedernal (29 Ago 2016)

Bruselas está preparada para cerrar el TTIP este año y asegura que no sacrificará estándares europeos - elEconomista.es

Tira y afloja


----------



## frisch (29 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> Bruselas está preparada para cerrar el TTIP este año y asegura que no sacrificará estándares europeos - elEconomista.es
> 
> Tira y afloja



Ya me parecía a mí que esto no podía acabar en el puerto de la sensatez sino en el de la confusión.

De verdad, dan ganas de primero vomitar y después de cambiar de mares, de vientos y de puertos (si los hay).


----------



## Pedernal (29 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> Ya me parecía a mí que esto no podía acabar en el puerto de la sensatez sino en el de la confusión.
> 
> De verdad, dan ganas de primero vomitar y después de cambiar de mares, de vientos y de puertos (si los hay).




Que le vamos a hacer... El Imperio manda y las provincias obedecen.
Hoy en un artículo en el Mundo, Julio Anguita comparaba el Senado de los USA con el Senado de la Roma republicana. Los dos son iguales en que para ser senador hay que tener detrás importantes lobbys/familias económicas, y miran por sus intereses y no por los ciudadanos. A estos últimos pan, circo y carne de cañon/pilum cuando sea necesario...
Por lo menos los romanos tenían al "tribuno de la plebe" que tenía derecho a vetar ciertas leyes...

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (29 Ago 2016)

Pedernal dijo:


> .../...
> 
> Por lo menos los romanos tenían al "tribuno de la plebe" que tenía derecho a vetar ciertas leyes...
> 
> Un saludo



Vaya, una especie de nuestro "Defensor del Pueblo", "Sindic de Greuges", "Ararteko" o "Valedor do Pobo".

El saludo de vuelta.


----------



## Pedernal (29 Ago 2016)

Mueren tres soldados tunecinos en un ataque yihadista en la frontera con Argelia | Mundo | Agencia EFE

Si llegan a la costa tendremos piratería en el Mediterráneo como en la costa somalí...

Un saludo


----------



## frisch (29 Ago 2016)

No es por poner en duda la hipótesis de que Hitler no murió en el bunker. Es muy probable, por la sencilla razón de que en el fondo, el pueblo alemán le importaba un comino (era un ególatra y, como tal, manipulable por intereses que le sobrepasaban) y, llegado el momento fatídico, el de encontrarse cara a cara con la desaparición simple y llana de si mismo, pues se las ingeniase de otra manera.

Un rastrero, vaya.

Sin embargo, los dos vídeos (que los conocía de hace un tiempo) plantean problemas, por lo menos para mí.

El primero, problemas técnicos.

¿Cómo es posible que dos personas vayan a entrevistar a Catalina, dueña o ex-dueña del Hotel Edén por donde se supone pasó el ínclito y de lo único que se entera uno es que, la susodicha se llama Catalina y (se le escucha) decir, no, no no, repetidas veces, poco más?

Vamos a ver, la entrevista se realizó en los tiempos en los que existían los micrófonos Sennheiser con corta vientos ¿o estamos en 1924?

Cutre, muy cutre.

No pongo en duda que Catalina cuente la verdad, lo que me extraña es que los dos Catalinos hayan hecho ese reportaje de esa manera tan cutre (dan ganas de financiarles via crowdfunding un equipo de sonido de verdad).

El segundo pues, obviamente, perfectamente realizado y producido pero en la línea "así es como lo hemos visto, así es como se lo contamos y para lo demás, fórmese usted su propia opinión y si tiene dudas... Mastercard".

Soy de los que pienso que el rastrero de Heil Rodríguez, es muy posible que, al entrarle el canguelo de morirse, negociara lo que fuese (material tenía) pero estas pruebas videográficas son de baja calidad (para la causa).

_Edito_ Sí, puedo entender que los dos Catalinos van a encontrarse con Catalina y la medio endilgan para que cuente lo que sabe sin que la Catalina se dé cuenta de nada. Es posible. Pero mi pregunta es ¿hay una transcripción fidedigna de lo que dice Catalina? o ¿el vídeo es uno de esos que crea más confusión?

Antes se decía: Divide y vencerás
Hoy en día (y no te lo digo a ti fernando, ya lo sabes): Confunde y vencerás


----------



## Pedernal (29 Ago 2016)

frisch dijo:


> No es por poner en duda la hipótesis de que Hitler no murió en el bunker. Es muy probable, por la sencilla razón de que en el fondo, el pueblo alemán le importaba un comino (era un ególatra y, como tal, manipulable por intereses que le sobrepasaban) y, llegado el momento fatídico, el de encontrarse cara a cara con la desaparición simple y llana de si mismo, pues se las ingeniase de otra manera.
> 
> Un rastrero, vaya.
> 
> ...




Yo no creo que Hitler estuviera por Somo en el 45 ni de coña. En esa época era un pequeño pueblo de pescadores y si los pocos nazis que se refugiaron en Cantabria eran conocidos por todos al poco tiempo, Hitler hubiera dado un cantazo enorme.

Ahora que algunos si es cierto que vieron pasearse a Elvis en los 90.... Jejeje 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

Hola, Buenas Noches:

# frisch: Los vídeos NO han sido "seleccionados", sino que son parte de los que yo dispongo de ese tema. Simplemente, se facilitaron porque había un interesado y que era astur_burbuja y, a partir de ahí, hay bastante información, aunque no sea Internet el mejor sitio donde buscarla, a no ser que se sepa dónde hacerlo...

Bueno, sobre este tema, enlazo para astur_burbuja y quienes realmente estén interesados el siguiente vídeo y que es del -para mí- mejor estudioso e investigador de este affaire y me refiero a Abel Basti...

- TRAS LOS PASOS DE HITLER con Abel Basti - YouTube

Y, amigo frisch, el "Síndic de Greuges" (el equivalente al "Defensor del Pueblo" en Cataluña), funciona de pm... al menos, en la última vez que requerí del mismo. 

Además, te voy a dejar un a frase que te pega no sabes cuánto...

"El hombre puede ser un escéptico sistemático: pero entonces no puede ser ya ninguna otra cosa, y ciertamente tampoco un defensor sistemático."

Saludos.

# Pedernal: Qué "espabilado" eres...


----------



## frisch (29 Ago 2016)

Recibo, el golpe bajo, con elegancia.

Sin embargo, discrepo en lo de que el escéptico sistemático "no puede ser ya ninguna otra cosa, ni defensor de ninguna causa".

Soy escéptico de la validez del vídeo de los Catalinos porque me parece cutre(mente) hecho. No se entiende lo que dice Catalina pero se presupone que dice que Heil Rodríguez estuvo por ahí. Nada más y nada menos.

¿Por qué muchos de los vídeos reveladores de grandes verdades son cutres?

Si, al menos se hubiesen tomado la molestia de transcribir el diálogo a texto y conseguir leer qué cojones cuenta la Catalina, pero no, circula el vídeo y como decía antes: Confunde y vencerás.

El Soros, más supinamente, utiliza las mismas técnicas.

Heil Rodríguez se debe de estar partiendo de la risa desde su tumba en Argentina (o Uruguay).


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Ago 2016)

PUNTO FINAL a este hilo y continuaremos con la 4ª entrega y que espero tenga la misma acogida que éste que hoy finaliza. Y MUCHAS GRACIAS a todos los que han participado en el mismo: colaboradores y lectores.

Saludos.


----------

